# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Vorklinik-Frust

## Pink Elephant

ALLES ********!!! man son shit. ich knnt nur noch heulen. ich spring noch von der brcke.
ich hatte mich doch so auf das studium gefreut und jetzt? so gerade bin ich durch die anatomieprfungen gerutscht. wirklich gut war das nicht. aber immerhin war ich froh es geschafft zu haben. jetzt stehen chemie und physik auf dem plan und ich raff nix. ich lerne jeden tag und komm trotzdem auf keinen grnen zweig. vor dem studium meinten alle es sein kein problem dass ich chemie und physik nach der 10 abgewhlt hatte. und jetzt bin ich nur noch von leuten umgeben die vom biotechnischen gymnasium kommen und sich kaputt lachen ber den stoff den wir knnen mssen. und ich dackel lern und lern und lern und bin trotzdem immer der der nix rafft. keine ahnung wie ich die kommenden klausuren bestehen soll. ich bin echt am berlegen ob ich vielleicht nicht fr dieses studium geeignet bin. ich dachte mit dem studium wrde sich meine lebensqualitt verbessern weil ich was mache was mich interessiert. nun ist das gegenteil der fall.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey rosa Elefant,

nun sieh mal nicht alles so finster  :Grinnnss!: . Die Vorklinik ist nicht wirklich ein Spa, das muss man ehrlich sagen. Aber das drfte bekannt sein. Dennoch kann man nicht sagen, dass in der VK alles Mist ist. Ganz wichtig ist, dass du dich nicht an den Leistungen anderer orientierst. Glaub mir, ich hab in der VK so oft an mir und meinen Fhigkeiten gezweifelt, dass ich da heute noch dran zu knabbern habe (meine Kommilitonen und Freunde knnen davon ein Liedchen singen  :Grinnnss!:  ).

Es ist ein Durchbeien. An manchen Tagen nervt es, manchmal erscheint es unertrglich, aber sieh es so: Die Vorklinik (oder berhaupt das ganze Studium) ist mit einem *sorry* dicken, grauen Elefanten zu vergleichen. Richtig verdaulich wird er erst, wenn man ihn in viele dnne Scheibchen schneidet. Soll heien, nie zuviel vornehmen, einen Schritt vor den anderen setzen.

Ich hab damals gesagt, dass ich jeden einzelnen verdammten Schein feiern wrde wie das Examen, und dass ich mir den ersten in Gold einrahmen wrde. Ok, war mein Physik-Schein und er versauerte bis zum Schluss der Vorklinik in meinem Studienbuch  :hmmm...: . Ich will damit sagen, dass man sich ber jedes kleine Etappenziel freuen soll/muss.

Was Chemie/Physik angeht, so hatte ich das auch nach der 10 abgewhlt, und glaub mir, meine Schulzeit liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wesentlich lnger zurck als bei dir  :hmmm...: . Ich hab mir Fakten einfach ins Hirn gehmmert, anders ging es nicht. Verstndnis kam erst spter, mit der Biochemie.

Und es ist im brigen ganz normal als Medizinstudent, dass man in regelmigen Abstnden die allerschnsten Sinnkrisen schiebt. Dafr ist dann das himmelhochjauchzende Gefhl, wenn man eine Klausur erfolgreich (ggf. sogar unter Anwendung des Minimalprinzips und einer gehrigen Portion "Schwein") hinter sich gebracht hat, mit fast nichts zu vergleichen. 

Wer seine Erwartungen an sich selbst so hoch hngt, dass man sie kaum erreichen kann, ist schlecht beraten. Ich wage die Behauptung, dass NIEMAND zu bld ist fr das Medizinstudium  :Meine Meinung: .

----------


## Logo

Vorklinik ist frustig!Suche dir *"Leidensgenossen"* auf deinem Niveau (keine berflieger!!). Lernt gemeinsam.Am Anfang "erschlagen" einen die Inhalte, es fehlt der rote Faden - vllig normal. Kommt mit der Zeit...Schaue dir *Altklausuren* an, dann siehst du in welche Richtung es geht & be mit diesen.*Kurzlehrbcher!* Gerade in kleinen Fchern wie Bio, Chemie, Physik usw.*Ausgleich* schaffen! Gemeinsames "Abfrusten/Ausheulen" bei Wein oder Kaffee mit Kollegen mit anschl. Kinobesuch und sportelnAngemessene Ziele setzen (*Etappen-Denken*) und keinem unerreichbaren Anspruch hinterher hecheln...Medizin-Studium hat mehr mit Flei am heimischen Schreibtisch, als mit Intelligenz zu tun --> *man ist nicht zu bld!* Nicht vergessen: *Andere* "Oberpfeifen" (vllt. der blde Chefarzt ausm Praktikum) *habe es auch geschafft*  :hmmm...: Prfungen kann und darf man wiederholen
Wenn mir was einfllt, ergnz' ich es - oder jeder weitere Vorschlag ist auch willkommen  :Grinnnss!: 

Kopf Hoch! 
LOGO

----------


## M1911

Mein Tip: Nachhilfe und die rechtzeitig, also bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist(Chemie und Physik). An jeder Uni gibt es Cracks die Dich gezielt auf Chemie und Physik Klausuren vorbereiten, ohne Ballast der nie gefragt wurde. Daher einfach mal bei den Praktikums Assitenten fragen. 

Hervorragend is auch der Tip sich nicht verrckt machen zu lassen. Mach Deine Sache, lern was Du schaffst und hre NIEMALS auf andere. Viele sind so intelligent, dass sie schon wieder behindert sind, und andere lgen ganz einfach was das bereits Gelernte angeht...  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich fand es bis jetzt auch immer ganz hilfreich, Klausuren zu (ver)schieben. Soll heissen, wenn in Woche 7 des Semesters Chemie ansteht, ist es manchmal hilfreich die Physik Klausur in Woche 5 nicht zu schreiben. So stellst Du einigermassen sicher, dass Du Chemie bestehst, whrend Du Physik locker in den Ferien nachholst. Ausserdem sparst Du Dir evtl. Fehlversuche.

Das klappt schon alles, pass mal auf. Ich hatte bei den o.g. Klausuren auch Selbstmordgedanken, aber die vergehen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Lava

> ich bin echt am berlegen ob ich vielleicht nicht fr dieses studium geeignet bin.


Das entscheide mal frhstens, wenn du das dritte Mal durch eine Prfung gerauscht bist  :hmmm...: 
Eine Prfung zu wiederholen ist kein Beinbruch. Und selbst sie zweimal zu wiederholen nicht.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Eine Prfung zu wiederholen ist kein Beinbruch. Und selbst sie zweimal zu wiederholen nicht.



Puh, aber diesen Stre mchte man ja wohl nicht haben...

Beim dritten Mal liegen die Nerven ja wohl vllig blank!!!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Lava

Das schon, aber ich kenne Leute, die es beim dritten Anlauf geschafft haben.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Das schon, aber ich kenne Leute, die es beim dritten Anlauf geschafft haben.



Respect!!!



(brigens: Im Lesesaal zwei bin ich auch sehr oft momentan. Knnte mich da eigentlich huslich einrichten...  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

3. Versuch Physio Seminar
3. Versuch Physio Praktikum

 :Grinnnss!: 

Und wo bin ich? Genau! In der Klinik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Biologin

Ich bin auch gerade/immer noch in einer Sinnkrise  :Nixweiss:  

Allerdings bin ich - wie schon von jemand anderem hier geschrieben - der Meinung, da man fr die Vorklinik/das Medizinstudium kein absoluter berflieger sein mu. Das hat weniger was mit wahnsinniger Inteligenz als viel mehr mit Durchhaltevermgen, Frusttoleranz, Organisationstalent und Auswendiglernenvermgen zu tun. Wenn man es wirklich schaffen will, schafft man es - frher oder eben etwas spter  :hmmm...:  

Die Frage ist nur, wie weit ist man bereit, vllig fr das Studium zu leben und vieles andere (ganz sicher auch Lebensqualitt) zurck zu stellen? Wieviel ist einem dieses Studium wert? Ist mir der Preis dafr zu hoch?
Und das mu wohl jeder fr sich abwgen... Bin mir da aber auch noch nicht so ganz sicher  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

> Das hat weniger was mit wahnsinniger *Inteligenz* als viel mehr mit Durchhaltevermgen, Frusttoleranz, Organisationstalent und Auswendiglernenvermgen zu tun.


*Stnkermodus an* 
Fr die Rechtschreibung gilt das gleiche. 
*Stnkermodus aus*  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fino

Doppelt so lang fuer die VK gebraucht, wie eigentlich vorgesehen ist  :Blush:  
Hauptproblem: habe mich von "Ueberfliegern" kirre machen lassen. Zieh Dein Ding durch und hoer NIEMALS auf solche Klugschieter. So manch einer von denen kann spaeter am Krankenbett mit all dem Wissen (das manch einer auch gar nicht hat) nichts anfangen. Aus mir ist eine gute, kompetente Klinikerin geworden, die das erreicht hat, indem sie regelmaessig in kleinen Portionen gelernt hat und vor Pruefungen prinzipiell einen gaaaanz grossen Bogen um all jene gemacht hat, die

- mit Wissen prahlen
- erzaehlen, wie schlimm die Pruefung war/sein wird
- erzaehlen, sie haetten nichts gelernt (meistens erstunken und erlogen)

Man steht im Mdizinstudium immer wieder vor einem Berg von Lernstoff und fragt sich - manchmal wirklich verzweifelt - wie um alles in der Welt man das schaffen soll.
Die Antwort, die einzige Antwort, lautet: frag nicht - tu einfach!
Irgendwie haut es dann hin, ich weiss auch nicht, wie das funktioniert, aber es funktioniert. Stur am Ball bleiben!

----------


## Sebastian1

Danke, Fino  :hmmm...: 
Ich hab zwar keine Zeit verloren (war bei meinem Alter auch eher ungnstig, allein schon von der Finanzierung her), aber da war auch mehr als einmal Glck im Spiel. Zeit zu verlieren passiert sooo vielen, die nach dem Studium dann kompetente rzte werden - so what?
Was wirklich nervt sind diese Gerchte. Die habe ich vom ersten Semester an bis zum letzten Stex gehrt - und das nicht sinnbildlich. Im ersten Semester lsst man sich noch sehr beeindrucken vom "Fach xyz macht jetzt ganz neue Klausuren, die sollen viel schwerer sein als ALLE vorher, selbst ein Dozent htte das nicht bestanden" (was Quark war) - zum letzten Stex hab ich dann auf das "gute Noten werden hier nicht vergeben, die machen hier nur 3, 4 oder durchgefallen" (was genauso Quark war) nichts mehr gegeben.
Kreuzchen in der ausreichenden Anzahl an der richtigen Stelle machen und alles wird gut ;)

----------


## chocolategirl05

Ich muss mal sagen, dass es wirklich gut tut mal die ganzen Kommentare hier zu lesen. Mit meinen 6 vorklinischen Semestern (hoffentlich klappts diesmal   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ) hab ich an meiner Uni schon das Gefhl eher die Ausnahme zu sein

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nix da, biste nicht  :hmmm...: .

Wir hngen es nur nicht an die groe Glocke  :Grinnnss!: 

Und man kann ohne Lug und Trug behaupten, dass UNSER Wissen nach so langer Zeit besoooonders gut sitzt  :bhh:

----------


## Fino

Klasse fand ich auch, wie ein ebenfalls betroffener Kommilitone mit Humor von sich sagte:"Dopelt so lang - nicht doppelt so gut!"  :bhh:  
Da konnte ich so richtig ueber mich lachen, und Humor hilft ungemein in so einer schwierigen Phase!

----------


## Lisken

Und ich habe mich einfach freiwillig fr ein Semester lnger entschieden: Ich bin zum SoSe 07 in Berlin nachgerckt und konnte, da ich dann dort den ersten Praktikumstag in Chemie verpasst habe, nicht mehr den Chemieschein machen. 
Habe mich aber in Berlin nicht wirklich wohl gefhlt und bin dann zum jetzigen Semester nach Kln gewechselt. Dort ist Chemie sehr sehr anspruchsvoll und die Anatomie wird fr das weite und das dritte Semester zusammen nur in den Wintersemestern in einem kompletten Semester durchgezogen.
Weil ich den Chemieschein aber nicht weiter herauszgern wollte und auch keine wandelnde Leiche (wrewohl so geworden, htte ich Ana und Chemieund ich musste ja noch an den Wochenenden meine Mbel etc. von Berlin nach Kln schaffen) gleichzeitig gemacht, habe ich mich dann entschieden, dieses  Semester ausschlielich der Chemie und ein paar kleineren Sachen zuwidmen. Im Endeffekt hat es sich wohl gelohnt: Durch Chemie bin ich durch und wenn ich nchsten Winter Anatomie habe, dann habe ich nichts mehr neben bei, weil ich das alles schon dieses Sem. weg gemacht habe.

----------


## lunascape

*Danke!!!!!!*   :Grinnnss!:  
Habe grad mit Mhe und Not, naja, so kommt es mir vo das erste Semester in Bochum berlebt. Ja, ich habe meinen Bio Schein, bin durch Anatomie gerasselt, Chemie ist der blanke Horror und ich kapier NIX in diesen ver**** Physik Praktika, und hre immer nur wie dumm wir Mediziner sind...ja klar wenn ich den Stoff auch so vermittle dass er super abstrakt wirkt und man 3h lieber hundert Werte misst....super Sache.
Ich sitze dann da, halte mich fr suuuper dmlich neben den ganzen Intellektuellen die sogar den Dozenten korrigieren und berlege wie ich mich aus diesem Leben katapultieren knnte, einfach Fenster auf und springen  :bhh:  
ABER, ich weiss was ich will, und ich muss da nun durch auch wenn ich jeden Tag Unmengen an Misserfolgen verzeichne.
Die Vorklinik dient dazu die Leute auszusieben, wer keinen Bock auf Maximalstress hat, der muss halt wat anderes studieren, auf Lehramt oder so *GG*, net bs gemeint.
Und dann bei dem ganzen Stress zu Hause am Schreibtisch sitzen uns Ruhe zum Lernen zu finden....neee 
Ich habe noch immer oft das GEfhl Dinge die ich lese zwar zu verstehen, aber mal wiedergeben oder was aufmalen, n
Meine Birne is voll, und wenn ich dann hre, ja nee das was wir hier in Chemie machen das ist Oberstufenniveau, frage ich mich ob ich nicht doch debil bin.
Dann sitz ich in der Bahn und guck mir all die Leute an, und denke mir Wow, hastes  echt schon zu was gebracht, halte durch   ::-dance:  
Aber ich bin voll die Chemieniete und das was die da wissen wollen, ich kanns net auswendig lernen....AHHHH!
Aber wirs sitzen alles schn in einem Boot, wie nett  :hmmm...:

----------


## Arman

willkommen im Club !

reihe mich mal ein... habe momentan auch mit Chemie und Physik zu kmpfen.

An den Thread-Schpfer und Kommilitonen. Besorg dir Altklausuren... ist die halbe Miete. Zumindest fr Chemie.

----------


## Giant0777

@lunascape: Du hrst Dich fast ein wenig panisch an, spar Dir mal lieber Vergleiche mit den "Superintellektuellen"!   :Meine Meinung:  

Es ist hier oft geschrieben worden und es stimmt auch genau so:
-RUHE bewahren, erstmal einen Plan, was die von Euch wissen wollen,
-Skripte, Altklausuren, Protokolle durchackern - da merkste schon bald, was relevant ist und was nicht
-Lernstrategie haben ! Karteikarten, Merksprche, Lerngruppen, was weiss ich, aber nicht alles und jeden Mll lernen
-Zeitplanung machen, Du kannst nicht 8 Std an der Uni sein und dann nochmal 8 Std lernen - das kann keiner und ist auch uneffektiv
-Prioritten setzen: wenn Du glaubst nicht alles bestehen zu,knnen dann lass halt was weg und hole die Prfung nach - das ist keine Schande und kann eben auch mal entlasten
-auch mal ne Pause machen und das Studium nicht zum einzigen Lebensmittelpunkt machen

Muss man sicher erstmal fr sich alles rausfinden, ist klar, ging mir auch. Aber bitte, macht Euch nicht narrisch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## Scip

?? wie lange gehen bei euch denn die semester?
wir haben bei uns hier schon seit einer woche vorlesungsfreie "urlaubszeit"....

gru
Scip

----------


## M1911

Och so mit Woche +2 und -1 kann das schon passen...  :bhh:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast26092018

Wir haben nur ne kleine Osterpause  :was ist das...?:  
Letzte Woche fing unser Chemiepraktikum an und das Physikpraktikum fngt in 2 Wochen an  :kotzen:

----------


## Nika111

Ihr Armen,

ich kann mich noch leider sehr gut an die Vorklinik erinnern. Ich habe auch lnger gebraucht, um das groe P hinter mich zu bringen. Am Ende war es aber fr mich genau das richtige. 

Bei Beginn der Klinik habe ich mich in einer netten Truppe wiedergefunden, die alle nicht mehr in der Regelstudienzeit waren. Nichts desto Trotz haben wir nun alle die Klinik in einem Rutsch, also ohne irgendwelchen Nachprfungen, hinter uns gebracht und zittern nun vorm PJ.   :bhh:  

Also, haltet durch, auch ich als Vorklinik-Niete habe es irgendwie hinbekommen.

Viel Erfolg euch allen und liebe Gre, sendet Anika

----------


## Lava

> Nichts desto Trotz haben wir nun alle die Klinik in einem Rutsch, also ohne irgendwelchen Nachprfungen, hinter uns gebracht und zittern nun vorm PJ.


Hey, da muss man nicht zittern, das ist der beste Teil des Studiums  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## test

> Hey, da muss man nicht zittern, das ist der beste Teil des Studiums


naja, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass man einen mind. 8-16Uhr Job ohne Gehalt, zumindest noch meistens so in Deutschland, hat.  :hmmm...: 
Also vom Freizeitwert, fand ich da die 5 Jahre vorher entspannter.  :hmmm...:

----------


## CYP21B

> Wir haben nur ne kleine Osterpause  
> Letzte Woche fing unser Chemiepraktikum an und das Physikpraktikum fngt in 2 Wochen an


Was machen bei euch diejenigen, die ihr Krankenpflegepraktikum noch nicht komplett haben? Oder habt ihr in den folgenden Semestern mehr Zeit?

----------


## lunascape

Ich liebe Euch, meine werten Kolleginnen und Kollegen!
Es gibt Hoffnung, sehr schn. 
Habe mich nun auch fr ne Einzelnachhilfe in Chemie entschieden, diese Frustrtion im Tutorium in der Gruppe, n.
Wnsch euch was!  :Top:

----------


## Gast26092018

> Was machen bei euch diejenigen, die ihr Krankenpflegepraktikum noch nicht komplett haben? Oder habt ihr in den folgenden Semestern mehr Zeit?


Also bis zum Physikum haben wir noch 3 mal normal Semesterferien...also kann man in der Zeit 3x30 Tage KPP machen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Cassy

So, ich habe beschlossen dass ich keine 1er-Kandidatin sein will und es auch nie sein werde. Ich bin einfach kein Superhirn, dem das Lernen einfach von der Hand luft. Fr mich ist jede einzelne Klausur ein immenser Lernakt. Die Noten sind auch eher im Mittelfeld, na und? Deswegen bin ich noch lang kein schlechterer Mensch; und ber die sptere Qualitt als Arzt sagt das noch lange nichts aus!!! In meiner Lerngruppe sind auch zwei berflieger, die sich Dinge nach einmaligem Lesen merken knnen. Das alleine ist beneidenswert, sei ihnen aber gegnnt. Was allerdings nervt sind die stndigen Sprche a la "Ich habe kaum etwas gelernt", "Ich wei nichts, ich werde sicherlich durch die Prfung fallen" etc und am Ende haben diese auf ihren Scheinen nur 1 stehen. So etwas hasse ich und finde es ehrlich gesagt zum kotzen!!! Dennoch beeinflusst es mich nicht mehr, denn ich wei, dass sptestens in der Klinik mein Part beginnt, denn meine Berufserfahrung, Routine und Gelassenheit in stressigen und kritischen Momenten kann keiner der beiden einholen  :Grinnnss!:  Und so hat eben jeder seine Strken und Schwchen. 

Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass auch bei mir wieder mal ein Anflug einer "Mir wird das alles zu viel und ich hab keine Lust mehr"-Phase kommen wird. Dann kotz ich mich hier wieder aus, meine "Groen" muntern mich auf und schon gehts wieder weiter...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Kleiner Tipp, ueberschaetz deine Routine und Erfahrung in der Klinik nicht, hab auch gedacht dass vieles leichter geht aber stofflich wirds nicht weniger und das, was man schon weiss machts nicht unbedingt viel leichter! Ist aber trotzdem um Welten besser als in der Vorklinik, keine Frage - auch wenns die strikte Unterteilung hier gar nicht mehr gibt.

----------


## Cassy

Naja, ich meinte auch nicht das stoffliche, aber immerhin kenne ich den Klinikalltag, lasse ich nicht so leicht stressen und wei zumindest in kleinen Spuren schon Dinge ber Krankheiten etc... Der Lernaufwand wird aber dennoch nicht weniger, aber bei praktischen Ttigkeiten spielt dennoch die Routine ein bisschen mit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Jetzt wenn die Klinik noch aus viel Praxis bestehen wuerde, waers toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ja, man kann aber auch alles dramatisch sehen und sich schon im vorraus alles schlecht reden  :bhh:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## abi07

> und am Ende haben diese auf ihren Scheinen nur 1 stehen.


Bin leicht verwirrt...ich dachte immer, in der Vorklinik geht es nur um das Bestehen und nur das Wahlfach wird benotet?!? (Und natrlich das Physikum...)

----------


## chocolategirl05

> Bin leicht verwirrt...ich dachte immer, in der Vorklinik geht es nur um das Bestehen und nur das Wahlfach wird benotet?!? (Und natrlich das Physikum...)


 is ja auch so

----------


## Xylamon

War vermutlich nur eine Redewendung, aber in der Regel besteht die Mglichkeit sich einen benoteten Schein austellen zu lassen.

----------


## ledoell

> War vermutlich nur eine Redewendung, aber in der Regel besteht die Mglichkeit sich einen benoteten Schein austellen zu lassen.


Oo...und fr was soll das gut sein? spter dem chef mit dem 1er-schein luft zufcheln?   :Grinnnss!:  

zur sache: bei uns gabs leute, die vor der physikprfung wochenlang 12 (in worten: zwlf) stunden am tag in der UB saen und dann trotzdem durchgefallen sind...sicher nicht wegen zeitlich mangelnder vorbereitung sondern weil sie sich einfach idiotisch verrckt gemacht haben...bei solchen fllen hilft dann auch der beste nachhilfelehrer und die intensivste vorbereitung nicht viel, wenn man sich selbst vor lauter stress und angst das hirn blockiert, kanns halt nicht klappen...daher mein tip: rausfinden, was die in der prfung wissen wollen, geeignete (!!!!) bcher besorgen, stoff ordnen, kaffee kochen...und das alles mit mglichst wenig panikmache....und blo nicht noch in der freizeit mit den berufs-studiums-hypochondern rumhngen und sich eintrichtern lassen wie furchtbar alles ist und genausowenig am prfungstag schon 1 stunde vor der klausur vorm hrsaal stehen und zitternd formeln rezitieren...

mgen sich die betroffenen angesprochen und geholfen fhlen...

mfg

ledoell

----------


## abi07

> War vermutlich nur eine Redewendung, aber in der Regel besteht die Mglichkeit sich einen benoteten Schein austellen zu lassen.


Tatschlich? Krass...man wird also eigentlich schon benotet, erfhrt es nur in der Regel nicht?

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns stehen auf allen Scheinen Noten. In Anatomie gabs keine Scheine, also auch keine Noten... Die Begrndung dafr war, dass viele Unis beim Wechsel benotete Scheine sehen wollen. Aus diesem Grund stehen sofort die Noten drauf, damit es im Falle eines Wechsels nicht zu ewigem hin- und her Gerenne wegen der Noten kommt und die Profs nicht alte Klausuren raussuchen mssen oder lange berlegen, welche mndliche Leistungen der einzelne Student in Seminaren gezeigt hat.

----------


## wanci

Weils grad ganz gut zum Thema passt:

Nervt euch dieses Halbwissen, das man immer mit sich rumschleppt auch so? Ich kann zwar Fragen irgendwie richtig ankreuzen, aber wenn mich jemand fragt wie genau das und das funktioniert und warum es so ist, dann kann ich keine Antwort geben. Irgendwie wei man von allem ein bisschen was und nichts wirklich gut.

Und dann vergisst man alles so schnell wieder. Man schaut sich ein Rntgenbild an und denkt nur sowas wie "hab ich schonmal gesehen, konnte mal alles drauf erkennen". Und kann einfach gar nichts damit anfangen. Genauso wie wenn man von irgendwelchen Krankheiten hrt, die man in irgendwelchen vorklinischen Seminaren mal durchgenommen hat. 

Es kommt mir echt so vor, also htt ich noch nichts wirklich brauchbares in meinem Studium gelernt!! Weder in medizinischer noch in naturwissenschaftlicher Hinsicht.

----------


## Lava

wanci, ich studiere schon seit 13 Semestern und hab immer noch nicht viel mehr als Halbwissen zu bieten  :Grinnnss!:  

Sicherheit kommt erst, wenn man das Wissen tatschlich anwendet.

----------


## Michael72

> Es kommt mir echt so vor, also htt ich noch nichts wirklich brauchbares in meinem Studium gelernt!! Weder in medizinischer noch in naturwissenschaftlicher Hinsicht.


Genau dieses Empfinden habe ich auch! Irgendwie habe ich das (natrlich falsche) Gefhl, kein bleibendes Wissen zu erwerben. Aber das tuscht, das muss man sich nur bewusst machen...

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Kenn das Gefhl auch nur zu gut... Jetzt letztens fragte mich jemand in nem Fach, in dem ich ber 80% in der Klausur gekreuzt hatte, irgendwas, was nicht allzu speziell war, und alles was ich antworten konnte war "Das hat irgendwas da und damit zu tun, aber erklren kann ichs auch nicht". 

Wir bekommen in unserem Stuidum so einen Fakten-Overkilll geboten, dass man die meisten Details sowieso wieder vergisst, auf so ne Festplatte passt bei allem adaptieren auch nicht unendlich viel, schon gar nicht in beliebig kurzer Zeit. 

Aber wenn man dann mit Fachfremden ber irgendwas fachbezogenes redet, dann wird man, auch wenn man mglichst wenig Fachbegriffe benutzt, nur noch fragend angeguckt. So ganz trivial scheint das, was wir behalten, wohl auch nicht zu sein. Wir verlieren wohl einfach das Gefhl dafr...

----------


## Xylamon

> Tatschlich? Krass...man wird also eigentlich schon benotet, erfhrt es nur in der Regel nicht?


Nicht direkt, hier geht es ja nur um's Bestehen. Wenn du jetzt ne Note wissen willst, dann gehen die her und errechnen anhand deiner erreichten Punktzahl deine Note.

@ledoell: Kann fr Stiftungsbewerbungen o wichtig sein.




> Nervt euch dieses Halbwissen, das man immer mit sich rumschleppt auch so? Ich kann zwar Fragen irgendwie richtig ankreuzen, aber wenn mich jemand fragt wie genau das und das funktioniert und warum es so ist, dann kann ich keine Antwort geben. Irgendwie wei man von allem ein bisschen was und nichts wirklich gut.


dito... symptomatisch fr dieses Studium, hatte fast schon die Aussage von Lava befrchtet ^^

----------


## Lava

Aber Dr.Gonzo hat auch Recht. Wir wissen mehr, als wir glauben zu wissen. Das ist ein schleichender Prozess. Irgendwann nach drei oder vier Semestern schaut man mal zurck und es wird einem klar, dass man vor zwei Jahren noch nicht mal wusste, dass man eine Milz hat geschweige denn wo sie ist und wozu man sie braucht (wobei mir das bis heute noch nicht so 100%ig klar ist  :Grinnnss!:  ).

Ist in der Klinik genauso. Manchmal fragen Patienten einen ganz einfache Sachen, z.B. wieso sich da jetzt der Finger entzndet hat und wieso man aufschneiden und den Eiter da rausholen muss. Sowas Patienten zu erklren kann auch Spa machen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Es kommt mir echt so vor, also htt ich noch nichts wirklich brauchbares in meinem Studium gelernt!! Weder in medizinischer noch in naturwissenschaftlicher Hinsicht.


 Hm, ich sehe das gar nicht so kritisch... Im Gegenteil, ich finde eigentlich (fast) alles ganz prima... 
In der Ausbildung habe ich dauernd nur irgendwelche Symptome und Medikamentennamen um die  Ohren geschlagen bekommen... jetzt kann ich mir das "was wann wie warum" viel besser vorstellen, die Zusammenhnge werden deutlich und das finde ich gut! 
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ledoell

was ich mist finde, ist das so viele konkrete einzelfakten gelernt werden sollen....ich fnde es viel wichtiger, ein grundverstndnis fr die ganzen naturwissenschaften zu vermitteln, stattdessen darf ich fr die bioprfung irgendwelche spezifitten des bakteriums xyz auswendig lernen, die jeder normal denkende mensch (inklusive smtlicher rzte und professoren) natrlich NICHT auswendig herbeten kann, sondern sinnigerweise im pschyrembel nachschlgt...manchmal scheint es einem fast, als ginge es darum, ein halbautomatisiertes, wandelndes lexikon fr die hitliste der 20 hufigsten erbkrankheiten/bakterien/viren/pilze und nicht ein eigenstndig denkender, wissenschaftlich arbeitender mensch zu werden...genau das wre aber imho sinnvoll, sonst kann man sich eigentlich auch gleich von einem computer behandeln lassen...

----------


## Jutti

Tja, da hast du wohl war, man lernt viele kleine Fakten, die man nach der Prfung eh schnellter vergessen hat als man sie vorher verlernt hat, aber einige grundlegende Sachen gehen einfach so an einem vorbei und als Arzt mogelt man sich dann durch.
Ein Beispiel: Eine Freundin hat im Chemiepraktikum eine Substanz ins Auge bekommen und wurde mit dem Notarzt ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Dort haben wir der rztin Name und Struktur der Substanz genannt, um die es ging und sie lie sie dann einfach das Auge splen und hat ca. alle 15 Minuten den pH- Wert gemessen. Nach einer Stunde war die rtzin etwas verzweifelt, warum sich das denn nicht wirklich verbessert und fragte, ob sie denn auch wirklich vernnftig splen wrde. Tja, unser Praktikumsleiter hat sich im Nachhinein wahnsinnig aufgeregt, warum die rztin nicht wirklich drber nachgedacht hat, was das fr eine Substanz ist. Sie hatte eine Pufferlsung im Auge und htte so lange splen knnen, wie sie wollte, so schnell htte sich da nichts dran gendert.
Meist sind es doch wirklich die groen offensichtlichen Dinge, die dann bergangen werden und dafr lern ich irgendeinen Mist, den ich niemals brauchen werde.

----------


## Xylamon

Den Fall versteh ich nicht, beim Splen wird die Substanz aus dem Auge entfernt - was dann noch Beschwerden verursacht sind die Gewebsschden, aber nicht mehr die Substanz selber, oder was ist in diesem Fall anders?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Den Fall versteh ich nicht, beim Splen wird die Substanz aus dem Auge entfernt - was dann noch Beschwerden verursacht sind die Gewebsschden, aber nicht mehr die Substanz selber, oder was ist in diesem Fall anders?


Ich schnalls auch nicht wre vielleicht leichter verstndlich wenn man z.B.
wte welchen ph Wert die Pufferlsung hatte......

----------


## Xylamon

unabhngig vom pH-Wert msste die Lsung doch nach grozgiger Splung entfernt sein, oder?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> unabhngig vom pH-Wert msste die Lsung doch nach grozgiger Splung entfernt sein, oder?


ja na klar aber ich denke ma die initialschden werden schon ph-abhngig gewesen sein. Aber nach lngerem splen ist es so was von #####egal was
das fr ne Pufferlsung ist, so dolle kann die gar nicht puffern...

----------


## Lava

Wrde mich auch mal interessieren, was man htte anders machen knnen  :Grinnnss!:  

Hm, wichtig ist eigentlich nur die Unterscheidung Sure oder Base, weil eine Sure eine Koagulationsnekrose macht und somit "nur" oberflchliche Schden, whrend die Lauge eine Kolliquationsnekrose macht und sich tiefer ins Gewebe frisst. Vielleicht (aber das ist jetzt nur ne Vermutung von mir), ist es da nicht unangebracht, den pH zu korrigieren statt nur mit pH neutralem Wasser zu splen. Und Flusssure ist auch nochmal anders. Das geht ins Gewebe und bindet Calcium  ::-oopss:

----------


## my_precious

> Die Vorklinik dient dazu die Leute auszusieben, wer keinen Bock auf Maximalstress hat, der muss halt wat anderes studieren, auf Lehramt oder so *GG*, net bs gemeint.



 :hmmm...:  

das kommt objektiv auch immer auf die fcher, deren anzahl, die geschwindigkeit des studiums und die schulart an.

aber so viel psychischen stress und komisches irres lernen wie im medizinstudium gibts eh nirgedwo... 
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.


@ lava:
lesesaal2? da bin ich gerade auch sehr oft  :hmmm...: 

was ziehstn du morgen an? *ggg*

----------


## Xylamon

Na dann frag mal die Ingenieure... man sollte wirklich nicht glauben, dass man als Mediziner das schwerste Leben von allen hat.

----------


## my_precious

meinen erfahrungen nach zu urteilen, glaub ich das aber :-P

ok, ich bin kein ingenieur... aber mehr nerventerror kann es doch nicht geben, oder?

----------


## CYP21B

> Na dann frag mal die Ingenieure... man sollte wirklich nicht glauben, dass man als Mediziner das schwerste Leben von allen hat.


Ingenieurstudium ist komplett anders, das kann man schlecht vergleichen. Mit auswendig lernen geht da nicht viel. Wenn man schnell versteht hat man ein recht lockeres Leben, wenn es nicht so ist ist man auch mit noch so viel Aufwand schlecht.

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Ingenieure kann ich besttigen, zumindest fr Maschbau. N Kollege von mir studiert dat, die haben dann so lustige Testate, wo 90% des Kurses n leeres Blatt abgibt, weil sie mal so gar nix knnen von dem was gefragt ist. 

Chemie ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, vom intellektuellen Aufwand als auch vom zeitlichen... Oder hat von euch jemand schonmal ALLEINE n mndliches 1,5-Stunden-Antestat bekommen, um zum Praktikum zugelassen zu werden?

Wenn man sich einfach mal die Abbrecher-Quoten in Fchern wie Chemie, Physik, Informatik oder eben Maschbau anguckt und mit den Medizinern vergleicht, ist das bei uns wirklich Top. Wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab, sind das in Medizin bis zum Physikum 30-40%, zum Vergleich in Chemie bis zum Vordiplom 80-90. Schnen Tach auch. 

Dass Medizin studieren stressig is, is ja wohl klar, das erwartet glaub ich auch Keiner anders. Aber es ist alles machbar, das Problem ist maximal ein zeitliches, und wenn du ne Klausur beim ersten Mal nicht schaffst, dann eben beim zweiten oder dritten Mal. Und wenn nicht, liegt das eher an Prfungsversagen als an mangelnden intellektuellen Fhigkeiten.

----------


## Jutti

Also nochmal zu dem Fall, in erster Linie ging es dem Prof wohl darum, dass die rztin ratlos da stand und nich verstanden hat, warum es nicht besser wird und man das wohl nicht komplett rauswaschen kann und er meinte dann nur, dass man bei der Lsung wohl so viel splen knnte, wie man wollte, dass man das einfach nicht neutral bekommt und nach einer Viertelstunde das Splen eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr hatte. Ich wei auch nicht mehr, was es fr eine Substanz war, zumindest hat sich an dem pH-Wert im Auge nach einer Stunde splen wirklich nicht viel getan... Wei ja auch nicht, wer von den Beiden nun richtig lag, ob das Splen nun sinnvoll war oder nicht, ob eine Stunde nun bertrieben war und 15 Minuten gereicht htten und ob man das nun komplett Auswaschen kann oder nicht.

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

OK, nun muss man aber sagen, dass eine Vertzung mit irgendwelchen Laborchemikalien schon ziemlich selten ist. Und da gibts ja auch uffzig Sppchen. Dass man das auf Anhieb nicht wei, ist denke ich klar. Aber nach ein paar Stunden htte man das zumindest mal bei wiki nachschlagen knnen  :hmmm...: 

Naja, so langsam wirds n bisschen offtopic...

----------


## batal

Nochmal kurz dazu. In Termi stand ja zB nur die Note auf dem Schein, wenns auch n Einser war. Ich knnte mir also gut vorstellen, dass es da um Begabtenfrderung, sprich Stipendien ging.




> Bei uns stehen auf allen Scheinen Noten. In Anatomie gabs keine Scheine, also auch keine Noten... Die Begrndung dafr war, dass viele Unis beim Wechsel benotete Scheine sehen wollen. Aus diesem Grund stehen sofort die Noten drauf, damit es im Falle eines Wechsels nicht zu ewigem hin- und her Gerenne wegen der Noten kommt und die Profs nicht alte Klausuren raussuchen mssen oder lange berlegen, welche mndliche Leistungen der einzelne Student in Seminaren gezeigt hat.

----------


## Cassy

batal, du musst in einer anderen Gruppe gewesen sein... Beim Hirschmller stand die Note drauf, egal ob 1 oder schlechter...

----------


## wanci

Man kann sich bestimmt vor Frderungen nicht mehr retten, wenn man in Termi eine 1 geschrieben hat  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Danke fr eure Antworten, dass Halbwissen wohl doch nicht so ungewhnlich ist. Mich wrde mal interessieren ob das in anderen Studiengngen genauso ist. Biologen und sowas...

----------


## Lava

Zu den Vertzungen: heute gerade gelesen... erste Manahme ist IMMER mit klarem Wasser oder Kochsalzlsung splen. Dann in eine Augenklinik verfrachten, wo kompetente Augenrzte wissen, fr welche Substanz man welche spezielle Pufferlsung zum Splen braucht. also nix mit htteste-mal-aufgepasst-im-Chemiepraktikum, ne?  :hmmm...: 

Und was dem Terror im Medizinstudim betrifft, ist der hausgemacht. Die Dozenten ben Druck aus, innerhalb des Semesters entwickelt sich eine Gruppendynamik und schwupps tickt man aus. Aber das wird mit der Zeit auch weniger, weil man lernt, sich mehr auf sich selbst zu konzentrieren.

----------


## Linn

> Und was dem Terror im Medizinstudim betrifft, ist der hausgemacht. Die Dozenten ben Druck aus, innerhalb des Semesters entwickelt sich eine Gruppendynamik und schwupps tickt man aus. *Aber das wird mit der Zeit auch weniger, weil man lernt, sich mehr auf sich selbst zu konzentrieren.*


Ich glaube, dass genau das der Punkt ist. Je mehr man sich auf sich selbst konzentriert, umso leichter fllt einem das Studium. Ich habs fast zu spt gemerkt; also je frher man damit anfngt, umso besser ist das.

----------


## ledoell

amen.

----------


## lunascape

Alles was ich bis hierhin gelesen habe; meine vollste Zustimmung!
Ich versuche auch jeden Tag aufs Neue mich dieser Gruppendynamik zu entziehen und mehr Selbstvertrauen zu entwickeln; gelingt mir noch usserst selten, aber ich arbeite daran  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich weiss ja wo die Reise hingehen soll. Und zahlreiche Abende und Tage hier in diesen Foren haben mir mehrmals deutlich gezeigt dass ich glcklicherweise nicht  die alleine dastehe  *hehe*
Das gibt mir ein verdammt gutes Gefhl  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Man kann sich bestimmt vor Frderungen nicht mehr retten, wenn man in Termi eine 1 geschrieben hat



Oh echt?! Bekomme ich jetzt endlich mein ersehntes Stipendium?????   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich knnte ehrlich gesagt jeden Tag am liebsten alles hinwerfen ! Aaargh   :grrrr....:

----------


## DocOZ

ich bin im moment auch mal wieder in einem dicken tief.....aber das kennt wohl jeder. bald wird bestimmt alles wieder besser....ja ja....  :Keks:

----------


## thinker

Bei manchen denkt man, dass die das nicht so haben ;) 
Die lernen wirklich locker ihre 8 Stunden und stehen mitten in der Nacht auf um zu lernen. Das seh ich gar nicht ein! 
Und Physik und Chemie und....! Ach :/

----------


## Tui

kann berhaupt nicht nach vollziehen weshalb warum weswegen wir alle formeln, namen und ein haufen zahlen auswendig lernen sollen... wofr gibts denn tafelwerke/ formelsammlungen??

das hat doch auch nichts mit der entwicklung fr unser naturwissenschaftliches verstndnis zu tun?!

wenn ich spter grad beim karies entfernen bin, denk ich mir doch auch nicht...achja, was war nochmal das zerfallsgesetz? N(t)=N0 + e^(-t/r) blaaa   :grrrr....:  
oder was war mit der summenformel von pentaaquohydroxoeisen III komplex?

wenn mans wirklich jemals wieder brauchen sollte, schaut man eh nach -.-
 :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:  

auerdem nervt mich die blde schutzbrille, die mir den ganzen nachmittag kopfschmerzen bereitet   :Keks:

----------


## le'pimp

> kann berhaupt nicht nach vollziehen weshalb warum weswegen wir alle formeln, namen und ein haufen zahlen auswendig lernen sollen... wofr gibts denn tafelwerke/ formelsammlungen??
> 
> das hat doch auch nichts mit der entwicklung fr unser naturwissenschaftliches verstndnis zu tun?!
> 
> wenn ich spter grad beim karies entfernen bin, denk ich mir doch auch nicht...achja, was war nochmal das zerfallsgesetz? N(t)=N0 + e^(-t/r) blaaa   
> oder was war mit der summenformel von pentaaquohydroxoeisen III komplex?
> 
> wenn mans wirklich jemals wieder brauchen sollte, schaut man eh nach -.-
>    
> ...



Wobei ich doch finde, dass z.B. einige physikalische Formeln in Physiologie doch Einiges fr das Verstndnis tun; Stichwort Kreislauf. Also ganz unnuetz sind die nicht ;) Trotzdem kann ich verstehen, dass das doch recht nervig zu lernen ist, vor allem im 1. Semester und so trocken verpackt wie in der reinen Physik. Hab ich ja selbst mitgemacht ;)

----------


## Cassy

Ihr knnt mich jetzt gern auslachen, aber irgendwie ist mir schon in der ersten Woche der Semesterferien soooooo langweilig. Pflegepraktikum muss ich nicht machen, nen Job fr nebenher arbeiten habe ich noch nicht, ebenso wenig die Motivation zu lernen.... aber wie soll ich die nchsten 4 Wochen noch berstehen bis es wieder losgeht???   ::-oopss:   :Woow:  
Ausschlafen ist ja schn und gut, aber irgendwann wird auch das langweilig...   :Blush:

----------


## lunascape

> Ihr knnt mich jetzt gern auslachen, aber irgendwie ist mir schon in der ersten Woche der Semesterferien soooooo langweilig. Pflegepraktikum muss ich nicht machen, nen Job fr nebenher arbeiten habe ich noch nicht, ebenso wenig die Motivation zu lernen.... aber wie soll ich die nchsten 4 Wochen noch berstehen bis es wieder losgeht???    
> Ausschlafen ist ja schn und gut, aber irgendwann wird auch das langweilig...



Hehe, ich sitze grad hier, und dachte mir grad exakt das Gleiche, ABER wir haben ja auch noch die grosse Chemie Klausur vor uns und nchste Woche Physik. Aber es ist dennoch was anderes. 
Irgendwie will man schon wieder loslegen, so im 2. Semester  ::-stud:  , WEIL, dann ist man ja kein Ersti mehr und viell wird dann ja alles besser etc. pp, ihr wisst schon, diese Neugier und der Wahnsinn  :peng:

----------


## lunascape

> Ich knnte ehrlich gesagt jeden Tag am liebsten alles hinwerfen ! Aaargh



FREUNDCHEN! Du bleibst schn dabei! Wir sitzen hier alle in einem Boot, steigt einer aus, kippt die Kiste um, is klar oder??
Also, wir ziehen das durch, die RUB hat sich mit den falschen Leuten angelegt, WIR sind Helden! Capice?  ::-dance:  

Keep  cool, und weiter gehts. 
Ja auch wenn ich in Chemie verkacken werde, tzz, es geht dennoch weiter.
Also, alles wird gut.

----------


## Cassy

Na ich habe nicht mal mehr ne Klausur auf die ich lernen muss. Zwar geht Ende Mrz das Chemie-Praktikum los, aber darauf jetzt schon zu lernen.... n, keine Lust.   :Oh nee...:   Lernen muss ich whrend des Semesters schon genug. Vielleicht eine Woche oder zwei vor Beginn des Praktikums mal die Bcher anschauen....

----------


## Jutti

Kein Praktikum, keine Klausur   :Grinnnss!:  
Aber langweilig war mir auch recht schnell   ::-oopss:   , inzwischen LEBE ich einfach wieder, was nach dem 3. Semester bei uns auch absolut ntig ist   :bhh:   .

----------


## Jauheliha

> kann berhaupt nicht nach vollziehen weshalb warum weswegen wir alle formeln, namen und ein haufen zahlen auswendig lernen sollen... wofr gibts denn tafelwerke/ formelsammlungen??


Muss grad an eine mndliche Biochemieprfung denken... da wurde ich nach irgendwelchen Aminosuren gefragt, die ich aufmalen sollte. Hab das dann getan und da guckte mich der Prfer ganz entsetzt an: "Haben Sie die _alle_ auswendiggelernt?" "Ja". Dann hat er mich weiter malen lassen und alles mit seiner Formelsammlung verglichen  ::-oopss:  Wei bis heute nicht was das sollte...

Aber irgendwo mache ich es gerne, berhaupt mache ich im Moment alles gerne, was mein Studium nicht noch lnger dauern lsst, als es sowieso schon dauert... 

Urlaub brauche ich auch dringend mal, aber ist noch lange, lange keiner in Sicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nilani

Du glckliche, bei uns wird jeder Stoffwechselweg mit Formeln abgefragt, sptestens im Physikum, vermutlich aber auch bei mndlichen Prfungen und Praktikumstestaten. Aminosuren wurden zumindest auf Wiedererkennung schon in der Chemie verlangt, jetzt in Biochemie gehren sie zu den Grundlagen und man sollte sie alle und jederzeit aufmalen knnen. Klausurfragen waren auch, wieviel C- und N-Atome bestimmte AS besitzen   :Oh nee...:  

Tja und wer braucht schon Ferien ... ich hab Biochemie-Klausur versiebt, krieg Ende Mrz nen mndlichen Versuch (vermutlich beim strengen Institutsleiter, der den Ruf der gesamten Uni in den Dreck zieht   :kotzen: )

Wenigstens wei ich jetzt, dass man alles mit Formeln knnen mu und lern die jetzt gleich mit. Schlimmer wrs, das erst kurz vorm Physikum besttigt bekommen zu haben (Blick in alte Prfungsprotokolle). Auerdem ist die Bibliothek in den Ferien wenigstens halbwegs leer und man hat dort wirklich seine Ruhe ... zu Hause wrde ich eher rumgammeln und Ferien genieen, also nix mit Eltern besuchen, sondern brav weiter lernen (wenn auch nicht ganz so extrem wie im Semester)   :Keks:

----------


## Tui

> Na ich habe nicht mal mehr ne Klausur auf die ich lernen muss. Zwar geht Ende Mrz das Chemie-Praktikum los, aber darauf jetzt schon zu lernen.... n, keine Lust.    Lernen muss ich whrend des Semesters schon genug. Vielleicht eine Woche oder zwei vor Beginn des Praktikums mal die Bcher anschauen....




ich bin grad mitten im chemiepraktikum. hab vorher nichts fr gemacht. (gab ja noch 7 andere klausuren zu bewltigen)...

von morgens um 9 bis um 16.00 chemie.. und abends alles aufarbeiten. ich hng jetzt schon voll hinterher..an vorarbeit fr die nchsten themen kann ich kaum denken.. nchsten samstag ist die klausur. wei nicht wie das klappen soll.. es sind so viele themen.. blderweise knnen die  praktikumsleiter auch kaum was erklren, weil sies selber nicht verstehen...

und wenn ich in die nachklausur muss, sind die ferien auch gegessen.. 

alles was ich will sind 10h schlaf...hinternander   :Oh nee...:   dann aufwachen und ne erleuchtung   :schnarch...:

----------


## Cassy

Na dann wnsch ich dir mal eben jene Erleuchtung... hmmm, wie gut dass ich mir vorgenommen habe wenigstens ca eine Woche vorher etwas fr Chemie zu machen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Nob

Ok, so einiges ist ja echt frustig, aaaaaber: Wer von euch hatte denn in der Vorklinik schon einmal ein "entspanntes" Semester?
Erinnere mich dunkel an das glorreiche Zweite (objektiv gesehen nicht allzu lange her   :bhh:  ): Die Sonne schien, wir konnten ausschlafen, nur 2 Pflichtveranstaltungen/Woche. Endlich Fcher, die spannend und irgendwie auch "medizinischer" wurden. Gute Vorlesungen und kein Anatomie-Testat-Stress, oder Aussieb-Panik. Klar, man musste lernen, aber man hatte endlich den "Dreh" raus und fhlte sich zum ersten Mal so richtig studentisch.
Na? Hat hier auch jemand Spa am Studium?

----------


## wanci

So war das zweite Semester bei mir auch. Topp!

----------


## ledoell

ich hab jetzt im 2. (sommersemester) begleitvorlesung zur makroskopischen anatomie, biochemie, histologiekurs mit klausuren und psycho II...heit jeden tag 8.15 uhr bis 12 uhr vorlesungen (anatomie + biochemie), die man eigentlich nicht verpassen kann...aber immerhin nicht mehr diese 3 stunden physikpraktikum mit testat jede woche...

----------


## Healix

Vorlesungen in Ana kannst du dir bis auf Schulte sparen, Biochemie gnzlich. Lohnt nicht. Wenn du wirklich was fr Biochemie machen willst setz dich daheim mit einem Buch hin, fr die Klausuren im 2. brauchst du aber weder das eine noch das andere.

----------


## ledoell

immerhin mal ne gute nachricht :-P...

wechseln die dozenten in den ana-vorlesungen oder wie? dachte das macht halt jedes jahr irgendeiner, aber der halt dann durchgehend...von dem prof. schulte hrt man ja so einiges, hat der nicht auch den preis fr lehre bekommen?

----------


## Kirsche87

Oh, da passt mein Beitrag ja ganz gut zum Thema Vorklinikfrust...
Wie das ja bei uns in MAinz so ist, habe ich das GEfhl nach Biochemiepraktikum/seminar ganze Null Kenntnisse von Biochemie zu haben und jetzt stehen natrlich die letzten Ferien vorm Physikum im AUgust super zur VErfgung um sich den ganzen Stoff irgendwie anzueignen....
Irgendwie ist gut.
Meine Frage an euch: Mit welchen Biochemiebchern seid ihr gut klar gekommen (bitte sagt jetzt nicht Horn...), und besonders Frage an die Ex-Physikumskandidaten: Welches Buch deckt absolut den Stoff frs Physikum ab?
Habe mich etwas mit der Dualen Reihe (800 Seiten^^  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ) und dem Intensivkurs vertraut gemacht, frag mich aber, ob es sich lohnt einen Wlzer durchzuackern, wenn auch ein Intensivkurs sicher wre?

Wre Euch fr Ratschlge, Erfahrungen etc... echt dankbar!
Gru

----------


## chocolategirl05

Ich frs Physikum den Intensivkurs, ein bisschen die Lernkarten von Urban&Fischer. Auch das Kurzlehrbuch Biochemie ist Klasse (das hatte ich aber leider erst zu spt)..... und ja leider tut mir leid aber so war es nun mal... der Horn hat mich erfolgreich durch die gesamte vorklinik begleitet. Ich hab mir die stoffwechselwege rausgearbeitet, hatte dann ein selbst geschriebenes skript und hab alle zeiten danach dort immer nachgelesen und hatte dann das nervige kindergerede von dem horn nicht mehr.

----------


## Healix

Also bei uns haben sie mehrfach gewechselt, allerdings sind ja wohl auch einige Dozenten abgegangen, deswegen kanns sein, dass sich das gendert hat. Jo, Schulte hat den Preis der Lehre bekommen, auch vllig zurecht. Hatte das kombinierte Ana-Seminar bei ihm, was ja eigentlich pure Neuro ist. War fantastisch, man konnte ohne jegliche Vorbereitung hingehen und hatte danach Themen verstanden, mit denen man sich bisher nie auseinandergesetzt hatte.

Also ich persnlich hab jetzt frs Physikum Biochemie mit dem groen Lffler gemacht, allerdings aus purem Interesse. Ntig ist das sicherlich nicht, manche Themen wie Aminosurenabbau wurdem im schriftlichen bisher extrem sprlich gestreift.

----------


## WO-du-WOLLE

fr alle, die so genre physik machen wie ich und sich fragen, wozu man sowas im medizinstudium je wieder braucht, hier ne gruppe im studi vz dazu ;)

Physik im medizinstudium - ich werd bekloppt


wrd mich freuen einige dort wiederzutreffen  :Smilie:

----------


## le'pimp

> Oh, da passt mein Beitrag ja ganz gut zum Thema Vorklinikfrust...
> Wie das ja bei uns in MAinz so ist, habe ich das GEfhl nach Biochemiepraktikum/seminar ganze Null Kenntnisse von Biochemie zu haben und jetzt stehen natrlich die letzten Ferien vorm Physikum im AUgust super zur VErfgung um sich den ganzen Stoff irgendwie anzueignen....
> Irgendwie ist gut.
> Meine Frage an euch: Mit welchen Biochemiebchern seid ihr gut klar gekommen (bitte sagt jetzt nicht Horn...), und besonders Frage an die Ex-Physikumskandidaten: Welches Buch deckt absolut den Stoff frs Physikum ab?
> Habe mich etwas mit der Dualen Reihe (800 Seiten^^  ) und dem Intensivkurs vertraut gemacht, frag mich aber, ob es sich lohnt einen Wlzer durchzuackern, wenn auch ein Intensivkurs sicher wre?
> 
> Wre Euch fr Ratschlge, Erfahrungen etc... echt dankbar!
> Gru



Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass der Horn eines der besten Bcher der Vorklinik ist. Wenn man sich natrlich "zu cool" fr die einfache Sprache ist, dann muss man auf dieses Meisterwerk halt verzichten.   :Keks:

----------


## mezzomixi

> Welches Buch deckt absolut den Stoff frs Physikum ab?


hab BC nur mit dem physikum exakt gelernt und das war perfekt.

----------


## lunascape

Wie geil; dann hast das also," Willkommen im 2.Semester. Ihr Cocktail  wird auf dem Oberdeck serviert, wir wnschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Aufenthalt. Lehnen Sie sich zurck und geniessen Sie!"
Wuunderbrchen!!!!
*sich zurck lehnt und sich nen Sekt gnnt oder zwei oder nen Fass hchstens*
 :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:

----------


## M1911

> Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass der Horn eines der besten Bcher der Vorklinik ist. Wenn man sich natrlich "zu cool" fr die einfache Sprache ist, dann muss man auf dieses Meisterwerk halt verzichten.




Ich habs mir im 1. gekauft und es war wirklich ein super Einstieg in die BC. Aber letztendlich wrde man damit die BC 2 und 3 nicht bestehen, dafr finde ich steht da zu wenig.

----------


## Zireael

Den Horn finde ich auch absolut nicht ausreichend. Wrde mir die duale Reihe zulegen, find ich echt super. Zur Not halt nur den Rand lesen.

----------


## Logo

Man mag ber Stil und Form des Horn ja geteilter Meinung sein - selbstverstndlich hat auch jeder sein Favouriten-Buch, aber das es inhaltlich nicht ausreicht ist -mit Verlaub- OBER-BULLSHIT!
Ich bin natrlich nicht reprsentativ, habe aber im Physikum nach Mediscript-Kreuzeln und Horn ber 80% in Biochemie gehabt. Und es war vorher nicht mein Lieblingsfach  :hmmm...:  
An jeder Uni, in jedem Seminar und Prfung gibt es ein paar Fragen die sich mit irgendeinem Buch mal nicht suffizient beantworten lassen. Egal ob Mller-Esterl, Stryer, Lffler, Kreutzig oder Horn. Dann nimmt man halt mal kurz ein Anderes zur Hand oder befragt Wiki... 
Wenn nicht beantwortbar --> rgerlich. Aber durchfallen tut man damit sicher nicht, wenn der Rest passt...

Die Frage ist eigentlich:
Wieviel von dem Buch-Wissen habe ich tatschlich dann in der Prfung prsent und abrufbereit!! Dafr bieten alle Bcher eine ausreichende Basis...

Gru LOGO

----------


## Tui

> Man mag ber Stil und Form des Horn ja geteilter Meinung sein - selbstverstndlich hat auch jeder sein Favouriten-Buch, aber das es inhaltlich nicht ausreicht ist -mit Verlaub- OBER-BULLSHIT!
> Ich bin natrlich nicht reprsentativ, habe aber im Physikum nach Mediscript-Kreuzeln und Horn ber 80% in Biochemie gehabt. Und es war vorher nicht mein Lieblingsfach  
> An jeder Uni, in jedem Seminar und Prfung gibt es ein paar Fragen die sich mit irgendeinem Buch mal nicht suffizient beantworten lassen. Egal ob Mller-Esterl, Stryer, Lffler, Kreutzig oder Horn. Dann nimmt man halt mal kurz ein Anderes zur Hand oder befragt Wiki... 
> Wenn nicht beantwortbar --> rgerlich. Aber durchfallen tut man damit sicher nicht, wenn der Rest passt...
> 
> Die Frage ist eigentlich:
> Wieviel von dem Buch-Wissen habe ich tatschlich dann in der Prfung prsent und abrufbereit!! Dafr bieten alle Bcher eine ausreichende Basis...
> 
> Gru LOGO



absolut deiner meinung 
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Scip

@ Logo:   :Top:   100% agree...
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Menschen Bcher danach beurteilen, ob sie den gefragten Stoff der uni 100% abdecken oder nicht. Natrlich decken dicke Bcher wie der Benninghoff, Lffler, Silbernagl etc. den gefragten Stoff fast jeder Uni ab, aber macht dies ein Buch zu einem guten Buch?
Ich sehe es eher so: Ein Buch ist gut, wenn es mir nachhaltig einen maximalen adquaten Wissenszuwachs bei minimalem Arbeits/Zeit-Aufwand beschert...

Gru
Scip

----------


## Zireael

@Logo

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab absolut nichts gegen den Horn. Hab ihn mir ja selber fr Biochemie 1 gekauft und es ging wunderbar. Finde auch an der Sprache nichts auszusetzen, deswegen mag ich ja auch so Sachen wie die Medi-learn Skripte, wo man auf Anhieb alles versteht und sich nicht durch Schachtelstze und Fachausdrcke kmpfen muss. Aber uns wurde fr Biochemie 2 ans Herz gelegt sich die Duale Reihe zu besorgen, was ich auch nicht bereut habe. 
Natrlich fllt man (im Schriftlichen) mit dem Horn nicht durch, aber mal ehrlich, ich kreuze auch mit den Medi-learn Skripten und dem Biochemie-Teil ausm Physikum exakt (hat so ungefhr 200 Seiten) ber 80%. Ganz ohne irgendwelche anderen Biochemiebcher. Frs schriftliche Physikum reicht das allemal, fr alles andere imho nicht. 

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut und ich vermisse einfach zu viele Sachen, die bei uns z.T. auch im Mndlichen geprft wurden. Vollstndige Insulinrezeptorkaskade etc. Der Aminosurestoffwechsel ist auch extrem vereinfacht dagestellt, der Purin-/Pyrimidinstoffwechsel ist einfach unbersichtlich dargestellt usw. usf. Das mag auch sicherlich von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich sein, aber ich hatte z.B. in meiner mndlichen Prfung nen Prof der relativ viel Wert auf Molekularbiologie gelegt hat und der Horn htte da schlicht und einfach nicht gereicht. Deswegen bleib ich bei meiner Meinung. Fr Biochemie 1 ok, aber danach braucht man ein ausfhrlicheres Buch.

----------


## Andi G. Schtze

Zum Thema Horn: Bin auch total verwirrt, warum viele meinen, mit dem bestnde mensch keine Klausur. Hab in diesem Semester Vorprp gemacht (bei den Erst- und Drittsemestern) und auch "meine" Dritten waren fast durch die Bank weg der Meinung, der Horn reiche nicht aus. Konnte da auch nur erwidern, dass ich alleine mit dem Horn alle unsere vier BC-Klausuren locker bestanden hab und auch im schriftlichen Physikum >80% der BC-Fragen richtig beantworten konnte. Auch das Mndliche war damit absolut kein Problem.
Gleiches in der Anatomie: Sehr viele Vorkliniker haben sich da jetzt die Duale Reihe geholt, womit mensch sicherlich viele Leute erschlagen knnte und besitzen zustzlich noch die Prometheus-Atlanten, wobei alles notwendige (fr's Physikum und fr unsere Testate hier in Hamburg) in den genannten Atlanten drinne steht, zur Not dann halt in Kombi mitm Ulfig oder so fr Embryo.
Frag mich manchmal, ob es in der Vorklinik in den letzten beiden Jahren so in Mode gekommen is, mit Bchern zu lernen, mit denen mensch andere erschlagen knnte...

----------


## Scip

@ Zireael:
Lass mich raten: Du studierst in Mnchen!
Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung bzgl. bestimmter Lehrbcher. Nur wie gesagt: Ein Lehrbuch, dass nicht alles abdeckt ist nicht gleich ein "schlechtes" und wer alles Wei was z.B. im Horn steht, vor dem ziehe ich wirklich den Hut..... Man glaubt gar nicht was fr ein Flle an Information ein so "unzureichendes" Buch doch haben kann.......

Gru
Scip

----------


## Zireael

Jup, Mnchen.
Ich bin genausowenig der Meinung, dass ein Buch absolut alles abdecken muss und ich gehre mit Sicherheit nicht zu der nur-ein-Buch-mit-ber-1000-Seiten-ist-ein-gutes-Buch-Fraktion. Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern wie ich z.B. fr Anatomie gelernt hab, hab zwar den Schiebler, aber tatschlich aufgeschlagen hab ich ihn nicht mehr als 10 mal, hab glaub ich nur das Prpskript benutzt.. Frs Physikum lern ich jetzt auch nur mit Kurzlehrbchern + Medi-learn-Skripten. 
Ich bin blo nicht der Meinung, dass man den Horn so hochjubeln sollte. Wenn man nur mit dem Horn lernt, kann das zwar - wie bei Andi G. Schtze - reichen, kann aber auch ins Auge gehen. (Wie bei mir wenn ich das getan htte.) Es geht mir nicht um die Sprache im Horn oder darum, dass ich mich mit nem dicken Schinken unterm Arm cool und erhaben fhle, ich finde den Horn einfach zu knapp fr die gesamte Vorklinik. Und wozu Horn kaufen und den Lffler ausleihen, wenn man sich gleich die Duale Reihe holen kann. Aber ist nur   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## wanci

Fr BCII in Mnchen htte der Horn aber echt auch locker gereicht. Wobei ich persnlich auch finde, dass die Duale Reihe einfach besser ist als der Horn!

----------


## Kirsche87

Wow... dass meine Biochemie-Frage so eine schlagartige Diskussion ber B-Chemie-Bcher auslst finde ich echt hinreiend^^
Letztendlich lernt bei uns in Mainz die Mehrheit mit dem Horn, allerdings werden im Physikum mehr und mehr spezielle klinische Bezge gefragt (wie man beim Kreuzen feststellt), die man dann wohl eher in den "groen " Bchern findet. Aber gut, das sind dann auch die wenigsten superspeziellen Fragen, bei denen man m.o.w auf Glck setzen muss.

Finds im brigen fantastisch, dass so viele mit den Medi-Skripten lernen!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

Viel Glck an alle die im Mrz ranmssen!!

----------


## Felicitas

Ich habe auch mit den Medi-learn Skripten   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   gelernt.

Die waren Fantastisch, leider habe ich sie sehr spt entdeckt.


*Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg im Physikum!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## DocOZ

bei mir ist es wieder soweit! habe das gefhl das wird mir alles zu viel... am mittwoch physik praktikum mit testat und ich habe keinen blassen schimmer. donnerstag dann das wchentliche anatomie testat. diesmal smtliche muskeln an ober- und unterarm. dann noch die klausuren dazwischen.....das kanns doch nicht sein. das geht jede woche so und es ist kein ende in sicht... ich bin einfach nur froh, wenn ich die vorklinik berstanden hab!!!   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

Ist ja krass, dass ihr noch Veranstaltungen habt. Ich brauchte diese Ferien unbedingt... diese Klausurzeit hat mich auch ganz schn geschafft.

----------


## horsedoc

@DocOZ: DURCHHALTEN!!! Bald ist das erste berstanden und es sind Ferien...  :Top:  
Ich hatte auch total stressige letzte 4 Wochen...du schaffst das-geht schneller als du denkst!
Heute abend mal  :Party:  dann geht das mit  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  wieder besser!
LG

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese "ich-schaffe-das-nie-Phasen" immer wieder gern zu den Prfungszeiten zurckkehren... Vielleicht hift`s ja wenn man sich auf die darauf folgenden Ferien freut  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

Es hilft v.a., wenn man solche Phasen berstanden hat, die nchsten ebenso zu berstehen. Man wei dann ja einfach irgendwann, dass es diese Zeiten gibt, dass sie aber auch vorbeigehen, und das ist das Wichtigste! Das Studium ist eine verdammmt tolle Zeit, die paar Wochen an stressigen Lernphasen sind immer wieder schnell vorbei, da muss man mal die Zhne zusammenbeien, meinetwegen auch mal etwas zweimal machen, bis der Schein winkt, aber dann geht die tolle Zeit weiter. Von daher schliee ich  mich Horsi an: auch mal Pause machen, diese dann aber auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen genieen, sonst ist es keine erholsame Pause und dann weiter machen. Wenn man sich jeden Abend eine Belohnung setzt, ist das auch wirklich gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## horsedoc

> Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese "ich-schaffe-das-nie-Phasen" immer wieder gern zu den Prfungszeiten zurckkehren...


das tun sie sogar ganz sicher...irgendwann gesellt sich dann noch die "entweder bekomm ich jetzt nen Heulkrampf oder ich muss manisch loslachen"-Phase dazu...war bei uns beim Lernen frs Vorphysikum-Zoologie: der Schwnzeltanz der Bienen...nach 10 Stunden pauken sind meine Freundin und ich lachend zusammengebrochen und waren mindestens ne Stunde nicht zu beruhigen...  :Grinnnss!:  
siehe auch aktueller Physikumsfred...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
ABER es ist alles zu schaffen!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Muriel

> der Schwnzeltanz der Bienen


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ringelflocke

> Ist ja krass, dass ihr noch Veranstaltungen habt. Ich brauchte diese Ferien unbedingt... diese Klausurzeit hat mich auch ganz schn geschafft.


mich auch. allerdings kann von ferien keine rede sein. ich mache mein kpp im ganz normalen schichtdienst und muss sagen, dass mir die kombination im moment schon ziemlich an die substanz geht. auerdem muss ich noch bc lernen. 
ganz frei haben wir ja auch abgesehen davon nicht... auer man war so klug und hat die anamnese sowie den dazugehrigen bericht, als auch die praxis-hospitation im semester absolviert.

verglichen mit meinem derzeitigen zustand freue ich mich regelrecht auf den normalen semesterbetrieb, wenn es dann wieder losgeht.

----------


## ledoell

ich freu mich auch fast wieder aufs semester....chemie praktikum heute war der horror :/...

----------


## DasChromosom

Mir ist derart langweilig, dass ich schon angefangen habe, Anatomie und Embry fr nach den ferien zu lernen... LANGEWEILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das Semester muss unbedingt wieder anfangen, dann ist endlich wieder was zu tun!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## thinker

Was geht bei euch ??? 
Also ich habe mit Lernen fr die Chemie- und Physikklausur m.M.n. genug zu tun im Moment ;) Das reicht mehr als genug! 

Knnt ja was unternehmen wenn euch langweilig ist :P

----------


## Jutti

Also langweilig ist mir auch manchmal (ok, eher selten, ich bin irgendwie jeden Tag unterwegs   ::-dance:   ), aber so langweilig, dass ich jetzt freiwillig auch noch in den Ferien lerne, kann mir glaub ich gar nicht sein.
Physik und Chemie in den Ferien ist schon bld, ich hatte letztes Jahr Chemie und einen Monat KPP, das war auch nicht so das Wahre, irgendwie hatte ich dann gar nicht frei   :Keks:   .

----------


## DocOZ

langeweile?! wie kann euch langweilig sein....  und solche aussagen wie: "das semester muss unbedingt wieder anfangen, damit endlich was zu tun ist" kann ich ja berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.... bin noch mitten im stress. physik praktikum war das schlimmste heute, morgen das blde anatomie testat u freitag klausur. ich htte am liebsten ein jahr lang ferien im moment! mir geht das alles so gegen den strich. was wollen die? warum muss man uns so mit stoff berfrachten?! mich interessiert der ganze mist ja, aber wenn man sich das ganze unter solch einem druck ins hirn kloppen muss? ich wei ja nich...
ferien haben wir am 21. mrz. bis dahin ist leider aber noch sehr, sehr viel zu tun. ich mache drei kreuze, wenn ich einfach nur ins bett fallen kann u an nichts denken muss...

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich schreibe am Samstag die wichtigste Klausur meines Lebens... wenn das schiefgeht, nehm ich mir nen Strick  :Blush:  

Falls es aber gut gehen sollte (was ich doch schwer hoffe), dann werde ich mir ein, zwei Tage freinehmen, und dann muss ich schon weiter lernen... weil ich im Mrz noch zwei Klausuren schreibe.... 
Ab 31.3. habe auch ich dann frei, und zwar bis zu Semesterbeginn^^

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Jauheliha,  was ist das denn fr eine berklausur?

Meine Daumen hast Du natrlich,  das wird schon  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Muriel

hm, frher hat in Aachen nur die Physikklausur an einem Samstag stattgefunden, BC zwar auch, aber immer nur im SS. Ist es die tolle Physikklausur? Ich drck Dir die Daumen!

----------


## Jauheliha

Nein, es ist Zellbio.... wenn ich das versaue, dann muss ich ein Jahr warten, und das wre ziemlich unpraktisch  :Grinnnss!: 
Physik schreibe ich 2mal im Mrz in Bonn... 
Und fr's nchste Semester habe ich mir vorgenommen, meine Studien mal auf eine Unitt zu beschrnken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneekoenigin

Zellbio!  Das ist ja so cool  :Love:    ich liebe Zellbio  :Loove:  

Na dann geht das doch klar,  ich dachte schon,  es sei etwas schlimmes   :hmmm...:  

*daumendrck*

----------


## Jauheliha

Es _ist_ schlimm  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke fr's Daumendrcken!!!

----------


## Muriel

wenn sich in den letzten 8 Jahren nicht grundlegend etwas gendert hat an Zellbio, dann ist es sogar sehr schlimm  :kotzen: 
aber das schaffst Du, tschakaaaaaaaaa  :Top:

----------


## Xylamon

> Nein, es ist Zellbio.... wenn ich das versaue, dann muss ich ein Jahr warten, und das wre ziemlich unpraktisch 
> Physik schreibe ich 2mal im Mrz in Bonn... 
> Und fr's nchste Semester habe ich mir vorgenommen, meine Studien mal auf eine Unitt zu beschrnken


Magst du mich mal aufklren, wie/wo du so studierst? Klingt grad ziemlich mysteris *gg*

----------


## Muriel

Jauheliha ist in Oche und dort gibt es seit meinem damaligen WS diese ominse Zellbioklausur, die am Ende des ersten Semesters stattfindet. Besteht man diese nicht, hat man eine Wiederholungsmglichkeit, ansonsten ist Essig mit Physio-, BC- und Histokurs. Wiederholung dann eben in einem Jahr. Diese Klausur wird zusammen von den Biochemikern, Physiologen und Anatomen gestellt und besteht z.B. aus Lckentexten oder auch bekloppten anderen Fragenstilen. Thematik des Ganzen: Welche fr einen Mediziner vllig unsinnig zu wissenden Kleinigkeit ber Aufbau und Funktion der Zellen und was so dazu gehrt, gibt es denn bitte? Ich sag nur Alpha 6 und Beta 4 als Proteinuntereinheiten des Kollagens IV der Basalmembran  :Keks:

----------


## Jauheliha

Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man sich kurz vor dem Physikum berlegt, in einen Modellstudiengang zu wechseln.... und dann vor einer Prfung krank wird... Habe mal eben zwei Jahre verloren durch diesen Mist.... jetzt versuche ich eben woanders ein bichen "vorzuarbeiten"  :Grinnnss!:  und eigentlich auch mir die Option "Regelstudiengang" offen zu halten... wer wei, was noch so alles passiert  :Nixweiss: 



Die Praktika muss ich aber nicht mehr machen, nur die doofe Klausur... das wre ja noch schner...

----------


## DasChromosom

Also bei uns hier in Magdeburg scheint das doch alles seeeeeehr human abzulaufen. Das ist der Eindruck, den ich so bekomme. Man hat momentan nur die eine oder andere Klausur, wenn man was nciht bestanden hat, aber ansonsten ist es echt schndes, zweimonatiges Fehochlegen! Ich komme mir ja selber schon echt ******* vor, wenn ich hre was fr einige hier noch so los ist. Man, man, man. Bin echt froh hier zu sein und nicht woanders!   :Keks:

----------


## Doctse

Magdeburg und human sind eigentlich zwei Dinge, die immer seeeeeeehr gegenstzlich waren. Gottseidank bin ich nimmer dort^^

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Pampelmuse

Seit heute bin ich auch richtig gefrustet! *wein*

Haben gerade Chemiepraktikum und ich versteh NICHTS!!!!

Nchsten FR ist Organik-Klausur, und ich sehe da echt schwarz...   :Nixweiss:  

Kann mir mal jemand, der schon bestanden hat, Tipps geben?   :Blush:

----------


## mezzomixi

falls es dich trstet: ich wusste und wei bis heute nicht, was fr informationen man aus einem periodensystem ablesen kann  :Grinnnss!:  (naja vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm..aber fast.) und hab damals die chemie klausur beim 1. mal bestanden. nicht in freiburg zwar, aber das macht ja nix  :Grinnnss!: 
viel erfolg! nicht so stressen, chemie ist scheiegal.

----------


## Jauheliha

Wuuuuuaaaaaaaaah! 
Habe mir doch tatschlich gerade (zwei Tage vor der Klausur) den Horn gekauft! Wollte eigentlich nur in der Mayerschen ein Kapitel abfotografieren, das ich im Lffler nicht verstanden habe... da hat mich die Verkuferin bemerkt und mich so dmlich angeguckt, da hab ich es dann gekauft. 
Darf jetzt blo nicht reingucken, sonst wei ich nachher garnix mehr....
Werd's morgen wieder umtauschen, ich bin doch bekloppt!  :Wand:

----------


## mezzomixi

...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Haha! Wie lustig! Glckwunsch zum Kauf, es ist ein gutes Buch. Wobei ich dir wsche dass du nicht mehr reinschaun musst  :hmmm...:

----------


## DasChromosom

Also ich finde an Magdeburg nix unhuman. Bin ziemlich begeistert von profs etc. pepe... Und doch, man kann sich auch trotz Hobbys und ARBEITEN GEHEN langweilen!!!!
(Ich freak...)  ::-stud:

----------


## Jauheliha

Wa diese "Langeweile" betrifft: Wenn ihr gerade erst angefangen habt, dann seid ihr ja auch sicherlich noch hochmotiviert und voller Elan  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wette in sptestens einem Jahr werdet ihr euch auch freuen Ferien zu haben  :bhh:

----------


## ledoell

also ber langeweile kann ich mich in den letzten monaten auch nicht beschweren...erst parallel fr zellbiologie, physik und termi klausuren lernen, gleichzeitig jede woche noch physik praktikum mit testaten, jetzt in den "ferien" chemie blockpraktikum und am 13.3. die zugehrige klausur fr die ich persnlich aus zeitgrnden quasi noch nichts gro machen konnte....also ich bin ganz froh, wenn am 13. mrz dann erstmal sendepause mit uni ist, auch wenns grad mal 4 wochen sind und ich dann auch arbeiten muss...

andererseits gilt wie immer: man hat soviel stress wie man sich macht...bei uns gabs auch genug leute, die schon vor jedem physikpraktikum schon fast ausgeflippt sind vor nervositt...ob man mit der methode durch die vorklinik kommt, lass ich mal dahingestellt sein
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Scip

@ DasChromosom:
Ich verstehe deine Lernphilosophie nicht so wirklich.
Lernst du fr deine Professoren bzw. fr deine Uni, oder fr dich selbst?
Bei mir gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen "Semester" und "Semesterferien".
Die Stofflle ist selbst in der Vorklinik so erdrckend gro, dass man unentwegt lernen kann und nach den lcherlichen 2 Jahren trotzdem (fast) nichts wei.
Wie kann da langeweile aufkommen??? Oder meinst du das alles nur ironisch???

Gru
Scip

----------


## mezzomixi

> L
> Bei mir gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen "Semester" und "Semesterferien".


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 


....................................

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> @ DasChromosom:
> Ich verstehe deine Lernphilosophie nicht so wirklich.
> Lernst du fr deine Professoren bzw. fr deine Uni, oder fr dich selbst?
> Bei mir gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen "Semester" und "Semesterferien".
> Die Stofflle ist selbst in der Vorklinik so erdrckend gro, dass man unentwegt lernen kann und nach den lcherlichen 2 Jahren trotzdem (fast) nichts wei.
> Wie kann da langeweile aufkommen??? Oder meinst du das alles nur ironisch???
> 
> Gru
> Scip


Ich glaub du hattest zuviel Kaffee................
oder bist du immer so hippelig???
Und jeder kann soviel lernen wie er will, wir haben auch Kirschen hier die den
ganzen Tag inner Bib sitzen und trotzdem nichts reien, weil sie die Arterie
vor lauter Abgngen nicht sehen....
Und wenn du das erste Semester schon schlimm fandest dann warte doch
einfach mal ab was noch kommt

----------


## DasChromosom

Yeah, Coxy-Baby!   :Top:

----------


## DasChromosom

> @ DasChromosom:
> Ich verstehe deine Lernphilosophie nicht so wirklich.
> Lernst du fr deine Professoren bzw. fr deine Uni, oder fr dich selbst?
> Bei mir gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen "Semester" und "Semesterferien".
> Die Stofflle ist selbst in der Vorklinik so erdrckend gro, dass man unentwegt lernen kann und nach den lcherlichen 2 Jahren trotzdem (fast) nichts wei.
> Wie kann da langeweile aufkommen??? Oder meinst du das alles nur ironisch???
> 
> Gru
> Scip


"Man lernt fr das Leben"   :hmmm...:  
Wieso sollte ich fr meine Professoren lernen? Allerhchstens vielleicht noch dafr, den Arschlchern in der Vergangenheit zu zeigen, dass ich nicht verwirrt bin oder so dmlich sei wie die immer meinten... Aber sonst einfach nur stures, schndes, dmliches, arrogantes, beklopptes INTERESSE!!!!!!!!!!
Vielleicht hilft der Hinweis, dass ich ganze fnf Jahre auf diesen beschissenen Studienplatz gewartet habe. Und? Ist es nun klarer, scip?
Schlaf gut und trum was schnes.  :schnarch...:

----------


## mezzomixi

also schaut man sich deinen letzten beitrag an, knnte man ja doch den eindruck bekommen du wrst ein wenig....verwirrt.   :Nixweiss:   ::-stud:

----------


## DasChromosom

Wenn du meinst...  :peng:

----------


## Scip

@ DasChromosom:
Ich habe auch 5 Jahre gewartet. Und wenn du -wie gesagt- aus Interesse handelst, wie kann dir da langweilig sein? Naja egal belassen wir es dabei....

schnen tag noch
Scip

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Naja, aber um alles in diesem Studium toll zu finden, muss man schon Interesse fr ganz schn viel langweilige Sch*** aufbringen...
Versteh michnicht falsch, ich find den Stoff an sich sehr interessant, sogar solche Klamotten wie Chemie find ich an sich ziemlich klasse (deswegen werd ich auch hin und wieder n bisschen wie n Alien behandelt), aber in den Klausuren wird doch zu 60% unwichtiges Fetischwissen abgefragt. Und bei allem Interesse, gehts mir auch darum, Klausuren zu bestehen und nebenbei auch noch n Privatleben zu haben. 

Wrd er das Fach nicht interessant finden, wr wohl kaum einer von uns hier, aber das Studium an sich ist halt leicht suboptimal aufgebaut...

----------


## Naibaf

> Bei mir gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen "Semester" und "Semesterferien".


Get a life, dude!

----------


## ledoell

was ich wirklich schrecklich find, is das immer so getan wird, als sollte einem grundlegendes verstndnis fr so sachen wie chemie beigebracht werden, dann wird in der klausur aber grtenteils faktenwissen abgefragt...die worte "thermodynamik" oder "entropie" beispielsweise sind in der chemievorlesung bzw im seminar vielleicht 2mal im ganzen semester gefallen, wie soll ich da die chemie _verstehen_? es sei denn natrlich ich geh nicht zur vorlesung und setz mich daheim hin und guck mir das an...aber da in der klausur grtenteils ja eh die 10 reaktionen drankommen, die man halt auswendig knnen muss, bringt einem das ja auch nicht viel...

----------


## Jauheliha

> Get a life, dude!


Entspannt euch  :Grinnnss!: 

Ihr drft auch nicht vergessen, dass ihr alle an verschiedenen Unis studiert und (fast) alle gerade erst angefangen habt! 
Der ein oder andere hatte sicher ein lockeres erstes Semester mit Termi und Psycho und Berufsfelderkundung oder sonstwas, andere durften sich vielleicht gerade die komplette Anatomie reinklotzen... 
Ich denke nicht, dass man da irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen kann...

----------


## chocolategirl05

*Jauheliha recht geb* auerdem ob es euch nun das grtenteils trockene Vorklinikwissen mehr oder minder interessiert, ihr msst es ja lernen um weiter zu kommen. wie man es nun macht is ja wohl jedem selbst berlassen.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## thinker

oh man...ich hasse es durch Klausuren zu fallen...

Fruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust   :Keks:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> falls es dich trstet: ich wusste und wei bis heute nicht, was fr informationen man aus einem periodensystem ablesen kann  (naja vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm..aber fast.) und hab damals die chemie klausur beim 1. mal bestanden. nicht in freiburg zwar, aber das macht ja nix 
> viel erfolg! nicht so stressen, chemie ist scheiegal.



DANKE!!!   :Loove:  

Sowas wollte ich hren!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> @ DasChromosom:
> Ich habe auch 5 Jahre gewartet. Und wenn du -wie gesagt- aus Interesse handelst, wie kann dir da langweilig sein? Naja egal belassen wir es dabei....
> 
> schnen tag noch
> Scip


Nur so als nettgemeinter Tipp, wenn du jetzt vorhast 365 Tage im Jahr durchzuackern ohne auch ma 2-3 Wchelchen die Beine hochzulegen und dich
auch mal gepflegt zu langweilen dann wirst du sptestens zum Physikum
durchgeglht sein.

In diesem Sinne: Get a life,dude!
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DasChromosom

Ey Coxy-Babe, ich rtsel immer noch wer du bist. Ich habe da so ne Theorie... Bist du der Iraner mit den Bambi-Wimpern oder der mit dem Phillip Morris-SDpruch auf seiner studiVZ-Seite?  :Hh?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ey Coxy-Babe, ich rtsel immer noch wer du bist. Ich habe da so ne Theorie... Bist du der Iraner mit den Bambi-Wimpern oder der mit dem Phillip Morris-SDpruch auf seiner studiVZ-Seite?


Kennste weder noch??

Bin ein Jhrchen ber dir.

Aber bei Iraner mit Bambiwimpern mut ich ma lachen....

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Oh Mann, das tut mir leid...aber trotzdem: Kopf hoch!

----------


## Jauheliha

Komme gerade von der Klausur... es war schlimm, wirklich schlimm.... Das wird sowas von knapp, damit htte ich nie gerechnet, ich war so gut vorbereitet wie noch nie... jetzt muss ich bis zum 20.3. warten, ich wei nicht wie ich das aushalten soll.  :kotzen:

----------


## Dr.Hibbert

Gin Tonic kann manchmal eine Hilfe sein....  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nob

> Komme gerade von der Klausur... es war schlimm, wirklich schlimm.... Das wird sowas von knapp, damit htte ich nie gerechnet, ich war so gut vorbereitet wie noch nie... jetzt muss ich bis zum 20.3. warten, ich wei nicht wie ich das aushalten soll.


Wieso dauert das denn so lange? Ist das immer so bei euch? Unsere Ergebnisse sind meist einen Tag spter im Netz.

----------


## Jauheliha

Ist immer unterschiedlich, manchmal dauert's eine Woche, mal zwei, aber das hier war jetzt die Klausur mit der hchsten Teilnehmerzahle, weil viele, viele Wiederholer  :Oh nee...:  
Nachdem ich aber eine Nacht drber geschlafen und meine mglichen Punkte alle zwanzigmal durchgerechnet habe, denke ich schon, dass ich bestanden habe.... Man soll sich eben nur nicht zu frh freuen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nob

Hey, dann ein vorsichtiges "Glckwunsch". Darf man fragen, um welche Klausur es sich handelt?
Das ist irgendwie eine komische Sache mit den Punkten: Manchmal wei ich gar nicht, wo die berzhligen herkommen, nach mancher Klausur stellt sich umgehend eine berwltigende Hoffnungslosigkeit ein...total irrational   :hmmm...:  .

----------


## Jauheliha

Es war Zellbiologie, setzt sich zusammen aus Biochemie, Physio, Bio, Histo, und neuerdings gibt es sogar einen Mathematikteil  :Grinnnss!:  Gut, das waren nur zwei Punkte, hat mich (, die normalerweise ein Mathegenie ist) vollkommen berfordert... 
Das Schlimme daran ist, dass es keine einzige MC-Frage gibt, sondern alles nur Freitext, und da kommt es immer auf die Laune der Prfer an, wie viele Punkte es gibt...
Ich bin jetzt vom allerschlechtesten ausgegangen, und damit wre es eine Punktlandung.

----------


## Schneekoenigin

> Ich bin jetzt vom allerschlechtesten ausgegangen, und damit wre es eine Punktlandung.



Na,  dann ist doch alles roger!  Herzlichen Glckwunsch   ::-stud:

----------


## Arman

oh Gott, Physik ist ja viel schlimmer als Chemie !!!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## MarkusM

> oh Gott, Physik ist ja viel schlimmer als Chemie !!!


Wie geht sowas? Physik ist total logisch... dieser Organik-Rotz ist zum kotzen...

----------


## abi07

Darber knnt ihr euch jetzt die nchsten 3 Semester streiten... :hmmm...: 

abi, die zwar Mathe liebt, aber Physik im Gegensatz zu Chemie trotzdem immer schrecklich fand

----------


## Strodti

> Ich bin jetzt vom allerschlechtesten ausgegangen, und damit wre es eine Punktlandung.


Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch, wie es muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## my_precious

> Seit heute bin ich auch richtig gefrustet! *wein*
> 
> Haben gerade Chemiepraktikum und ich versteh NICHTS!!!!
> 
> Nchsten FR ist Organik-Klausur, und ich sehe da echt schwarz...   
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand, der schon bestanden hat, Tipps geben?



krieger wollte letztes WS die chemie klausuren revolutionieren.

also lern sein skirpt, skript skript skript. schei auf den zeeck und alle anderen bcher^^ nur das skript ist wichtig selbst wenn da was falsches drinne steht.

kleiner tipp noch: er gestaltet entweder AC oder OC schwer. dass mal beide schwer sind, kommt nicht vor.
also wenn du schon n schweres AC hattest, dann brauchste dir um OC keinen kopf mehr machen. (achso neeee... du bist ferienkurs oder? da hattest du noch keine AC klausur? mh keine ahnung wie das im ferienkurs luft)

zu dem nichts mehr verstehen im praktikum: ich glaub, irgendwann schlt da jeder ab, besonders bei den letzten kurstagen oc!

kopf hoch, das hat noch fast jeder geschafft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

so leute, meine letzten drei wochen sind angebrochen, dann hab auch ich endlich ferien. vor mir steht aber leider noch ein riesen berg *******! naja, werd ich wohl irgendwie hinbekommen, bin nur immer noch voll im tief u total unmotiviert....   :kotzen:

----------


## MarkusM

Ferien gibts bei mir gerade nicht... am Freitag is der Chemiekurs mit der OC-Klausur zuende, dann n Monat KPP und whrenddessen dann auch gleich Bio und Histo lernen, denn die beiden Prfungen sind in der ersten Semesterwoche am gleichen Tag... Histo irgendwann morgens ab 7, Bio abends um 7   :kotzen:

----------


## Arman

> Wie geht sowas? Physik ist total logisch... dieser Organik-Rotz ist zum kotzen...


naja, du hast ja auch unser Skript nich gesehn ;)

----------


## batal

Nett... *g*

Ich mach jetzt grade den Rest meines KPP. Dann die letzten 2 Wochen Chemie Blockpraktikum und dann geht weiter mit dem ekligen Stundenplan. Bei uns ist auch wie immer ab morgens um 8 und dann abends wieder. kA was die sich dabei denken. 




> Ferien gibts bei mir gerade nicht... am Freitag is der Chemiekurs mit der OC-Klausur zuende, dann n Monat KPP und whrenddessen dann auch gleich Bio und Histo lernen, denn die beiden Prfungen sind in der ersten Semesterwoche am gleichen Tag... Histo irgendwann morgens ab 7, Bio abends um 7

----------


## ledoell

> naja, du hast ja auch unser Skript nich gesehn ;)


physik und chemie sind an sich genau gleichermaen logisch oder unlogisch, sind beides in sich mehr oder weniger stimmige beschreibungssysteme ....der unterschied ist nur, dass die (klassische) physik von den grundlagen der schule (v.a. wegen der mathematik) her leichter zugnglich ist als die chemie...um die chemie wirklich zu *verstehen*, msste man erheblich mehr zeit aufwenden als im mediziner-curriculum vorgesehen ist, was dazu fhrt dass der stoff im crashkurs-verfahren durchgeknallt wird und die leute fr die prfung vor allem x-beliebige beispiele ("keine klausur ohne kaliumpermanganat!") auswendig lernen mssen, zumeist ohne die zugrundeliegenden theorien und prinzipien wirklich verstanden zu haben...in physik ist das halt einfacher, wenn man aus mathe wei, was ne ableitung ist, hat der normalstudent i.d.R. ziemlich schnell begriffen was der zusammenhang zwischen weg, geschwindigkeit und beschleunigung ist...

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Jup, das stimmt... Mathe kennt jeder aus der Schule (mehr oder weniger...), Chemie is an sich fast wie ne neue Sprache. Da gehrt erstmal einiges Auswendiglernen dazu, aber alles inallem is Chemie vollkommen logisch. Nur halt komplizierter und nich so vereinfachend wie Phy. 

Ja, Semesterferien Helau und so... Chemie-Klausur is weg, ab Montag gehts Malochen, schlielich will man auch nchstes Semester was zu beien haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## MarkusM

soo... wie es aussieht bin ich vorhin voll kanne durch die OC gefallen. Die Klausur war ne Frechheit... super... 

Und jetzt muss ich AC und OC im Sommer nochmal schreiben, obwohl ich AC bestanden hab... *gruml*   :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

@Markus: Oh, tut mir leid fr dich...ist es schon sicher?

Also ich find Chemie viiiiiieeeeel interessanter als Physik...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ledoell

bei uns kann man soweit ich wei die chemie klausur sogar erst am ende des jeweils nchsten semesters nachschreiben...d.h. wenn ich die klausur versieben sollte, kann ich nchstes semester nicht biochemie machen (dafr ist chemie voraussetzung) und dann im folgenden nicht physiologie, was ziemlich sicher dazu fhren wrde, dass ich 5 semester fr die vorklinik bruchte im falle des falles....und das nur wegen einer einzigen nicht bestandenen klausur :/

ich find chemie und physik beide interessant, aber ich glaub meine begabung liegt eher in der physik  :Blush:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> soo... wie es aussieht bin ich vorhin voll kanne durch die OC gefallen. Die Klausur war ne Frechheit... super... 
> 
> Und jetzt muss ich AC und OC im Sommer nochmal schreiben, obwohl ich AC bestanden hab... *gruml*



Wie sehen uns dann in unserer Lerngruppe...   :Traurig:  

Sch... frustriertes Chemiker-Pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :kotzen:

----------


## Arman

> physik und chemie sind an sich genau gleichermaen logisch oder unlogisch, sind beides in sich mehr oder weniger stimmige beschreibungssysteme ....der unterschied ist nur, dass die (klassische) physik von den grundlagen der schule (v.a. wegen der mathematik) her leichter zugnglich ist als die chemie...um die chemie wirklich zu *verstehen*, msste man erheblich mehr zeit aufwenden als im mediziner-curriculum vorgesehen ist, was dazu fhrt dass der stoff im crashkurs-verfahren durchgeknallt wird und die leute fr die prfung vor allem x-beliebige beispiele ("keine klausur ohne kaliumpermanganat!") auswendig lernen mssen, zumeist ohne die zugrundeliegenden theorien und prinzipien wirklich verstanden zu haben...in physik ist das halt einfacher, wenn man aus mathe wei, was ne ableitung ist, hat der normalstudent i.d.R. ziemlich schnell begriffen was der zusammenhang zwischen weg, geschwindigkeit und beschleunigung ist...



eben, man braucht mathematisches Wissen, was ich leider nicht habe. Schule fast 6 Jahre her und im Abi gabs glckliche 2 Punkte   :Top:

----------


## Stromer

und das aus gutem Grund. Ich hatte und habe ebenfalls zu kmpfen. 

Zunchst mal: den Bioschein habe ich  :hmmm...: 

Unsere Physikklausur ist in zwei Teile untergliedert. Im ersten Teil habe ich 50% erreicht, d.h. ich muss im zweiten Teil 70% machen, um die bei uns gltige 60%-Marke zu kommen! Ob und wie ich das schaffen soll und werde, ist ungewiss.

Durch Anatomie bin ich durchgefallen- 2x. Beim ersten Mal war ich mit Knochen des Arms dran. Eigentlich alles gut, doch der Arm am Skelett war locker und ich sollte wechseln. Hab dann ganz einfache Sachen falschherum gezeigt. Und das, obwohl ich die am anderen schon richtig angezeigt hatte. Beim zweiten Termin hatte ich einen Totalblackout- gaanz schlimm- ich htte nichtmal meinen Namen sagen knnen. Ich stand nur wie vollends debil da und schttelte den Kopf.

Terminologie ist in Leipzig eine nette Hrde, die ich ebenfalls nicht geschafft habe und deswegen wiederholen darf- bin da aber nicht alleine    :hmmm...:  

Chemieklausur folgt am 04.04. Nachdem ich nur noch zweifelte und mir dachte, wie man sich ein Leben mit HartzIV schn machen knnte, habe ich neuen Kampfesgeist gesammelt und hab mich voller Optimismus (Realisttsverlust ???) bei einem klausurvorbereitendem Chemiekurs angemeldet. Juchuuuu!

Die Meldungen hier sind mir ein echter Trost und Motivationsschub. DANKE,DANKE, DANKE!!!!

knutschi

----------


## Tui

drck euch chemiegeplagten alle die daumen..

die zwei wochen parktika mit anschlieender klausur waren echt die hlle. hab jeden tag nur 4-5h geschlafen.

zum glck ist das jetzt gut berstanden.ihr werdet das auch schaffen!!  :Top: 


edit:
achja..hab am ende auch total getrumt..und zwar von 2 aminosuren in 3D..die sich dann zu einer peptidbindung wurschteln..das war mega heftig xD

----------


## ledoell

> edit:
> achja..hab am ende auch total getrumt..und zwar von 2 aminosuren in 3D..die sich dann zu einer peptidbindung wurschteln..das war mega heftig xD


auweia  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Tui: Und, wann kriegt ihr die Ergebnisse?

----------


## Tui

die haben wir letzten freitag bekommen..
hab unglaublicherweise sogar eine 2   :Aufgepasst!:  

6 einser, viele vieren und ca 35 sind durchgefallen...

aber ich muss zugeben, durch den traum, hab ich mir das irgendwie gut eingeprgt   ::-dance:   ::-oopss:

----------


## ledoell

in bio sind bei uns angeblich 60% durchgefallen, *nachdem* die bestehensgrenze gesenkt wurde...nur gut, dass ich grade so noch bestanden hab  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

@Tui: Wow, gratuliere! Obwohl mir die 35 natrlich leid tun...wann "drfen" die denn wiederholen?

----------


## Tui

an dem montag, wenns semester wieder anfngt..

bld fr die, die noch pflegepraktikum machen mssen...die haben dann wohl kaum ferien..

..obwohl ich arbeite auch die ganze zeit in einer zahnklinik in vietnam ^^
aber es macht ja spa ^^ und ich seh hier so viel u darf so viel machen..

glckwunsch zum studienplatz...aber bei deinem abi brauchtest du dir ja keine sorgen machen   :Top:

----------


## abi07

Na dann noch viel Spa in Vietnam! Ist sicher sehr interessant - so wie bei mir damals Indien...

Ja, danke fr die Glckwnsche...ich freu mich schon darauf, dass es bald wieder losgeht!  :Top:

----------


## lunascape

Guten Morgen!

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier, weil ich mich net getraut habe.....
DENN, seit Wochen tue ich NICHTS mehr fr die Uni, haben letzte Woche Chemie geschrieben, selbst dar ob wohl es total wichtig ist, lerne ich nicht. Ich bin da ja auch in hohem Bogen durchgefallen, nchsten Donnerstag ist Nachschreibklausur, ich weiss net wie ich die bestehen soll. Wenn nicht, dann kann ich an den Biochemiesachen net teilnehmen. 
Und dennoch, ich tue nix!!! Ich fhle mich so ******** deswegen, habe panische Angst davor und verfalle nur noch mehr in Lethargie wenn ich daran denke dass ich gar net weiss wo ich anfangen soll zu lernen.
Ich habe einfach nur noch Angst, ich kann nicht mal Anatomie lernen, meine Konzentration ist weg. Mann, mir hat das Lernen doch mal Spass gemacht!
Vielleicht ist der Ofen aus???!!!! Bitte, bitte, ich brauche eure Hilfe!!!!   :Traurig:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ok, da gibt es im Grunde nur eine Antwort: ARSCH HOCHKRIEGEN!!!! UND ZWAR JETZT!!!

Und glaub mir, ich wei, wovon ich rede. Ich war oft genug selbst in dieser Situation  :hmmm...: . 

Aber sieh es mal so: Es ist wirklich nur ein ANFANGEN!!! Das ist das wirklich Schwierige daran. Wenn man dann einmal ein bichen drin ist in der Lernsituation, wird das Lernen zum Selbstlufer.

Also, konkret: Lernplan heute aufstellen, wie eine To-Do-Liste, und dann Stck fr Stck abhaken. Belohn dich fr jedes einzelne Hkchen, das du machen kannst  :Grinnnss!: . Du wirst sehen, wenn der Stein erstmal in Bewegung gekommen ist, rollt er ein bichen von alleine weiter und holt fr sich selbst Schwung genug  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## lunascape

@ Hoppla-Daisy
Danke du hast Recht, aber auch wenn ich die Klausur net bestehe....dann habe ich wenigstens etwas getan, oder?
Ich meine, ich will ja auch verstehen und ich verstehe was die da in Chemie von mir wollen nicht, aber das was im Zeeck steht. 
Also einfach anfangen...ich danke dir....ich werde ich MUSS!
Ich will dieses Studium doch!!!! Immernoch!!!!
DANKE.   ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Also, bevor du das nchste Mal wieder so lange Zeit ohne "Arschtritt" durch die Welt schlenderst, meldest du dich wieder kurz hier, kotzt dich aus und dann kommt der automatisch - also der Tritt!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

 :Top:

----------


## lunascape

Aber eine Sache habe ich noch; wie bekomme ich es hin dass mr das Lernen wieder Spass macht, also so grad in Anatomie, und dass sich dadurch meine Konzentration steigert?????

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bei mir war es die Biochemie, die mir mal eine Lernklockade bescherte. Da hab ich mich dann - wie oben beschrieben - hingesetzt, den Tisch freigemacht, einfach angefangen!!! Am 1. Tag htt ich im Schwall kotzen knnen, am 2. Tag war das Gefhl schon weniger schlimm...... usw........ am 7. Tag liebte ich die Biochemie!!!!! Weil ich endlich den richtigen Durchblick hatte  :Grinnnss!: .

Mal dir deine eigenen Bildchen auf DIN A4 Bltter, mach am besten zu jedem Thema EIN Blatt mit den wichtigen Fakten. Das kannst du schn mit Zeichnungen verzieren. Farbe nicht vergessen! Das brennt sich dann so schn ein ins photographische Gedchtnis  :hmmm...: . Diese Bltter arbeitest du dann nach und nach durch. So hast du schon mal selbst was dazu geschrieben (Stichworte, keine Romane, aber wer schreibt, der bleibt  :hmmm...:  ) und auch noch illustriert.

----------


## lunascape

Aber eine Sache habe ich noch; wie bekomme ich es hin dass mr das Lernen wieder Spass macht, also so grad in Anatomie, und dass sich dadurch meine Konzentration steigert?????

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Doppelpost?

Indem du dich hinsetzt und nach und nach Wissen anhufst, kommt der Spa irgendwann dazu. Du musst dich auch ein wenig auf Anatomie einstielen  :hmmm...: , so nach dem Motto "da gibt es soooooooooooo viel Interessantes zu entdecken". Abgesehen davon, wenn man die Anatomie drauf hat, kann man sich so viele Dinge (wie so hufig) ableiten, was einem das Lernen insgesamt leichter macht.

Ich denke da z. B. nur an Metastasierungswege  :hmmm...: .

----------


## lunascape

hm, ja , ich bin wohl etwas meschugge grad, ich will das schliesslich wieder packen!!!  Es ist ein Scheiss Gefhl wenn man  denkt man ist "raus" aus allem!
So, ich werd dann nu noch frhstcken und dann geht es los!
Achja, was mein grosses Problem noch ist, ist die Tatsache dass mich sovieles interessier, guck dir nur mal die Duale Reihe Anatomie an, das ist alles soooo genial, aber ich denke immer dafr hab ich keine Zeit!!! Ahhh......
Nochmals, herzlichen Dank!   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie ich frher schon mal hier in diesem Thread sagte: Der groe graue Elefant ist als solcher ziemlich unverdaulich. In kleinen Scheibchen mit Remoulade drauf ist er schon bekmmlicher  :hmmm...: . Viel Erfolg!!! Und das Belohnen nicht vergessen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich fhle mit dir. Hab in Chemie auch versagt ;) 
Muss also jetzt Chemie und Bio nachholen - fr beides 1 Woche Zeit!
Und Lust ? Hab ich gar keine. Gerade Chemie ist so sinnloses auswendiglernen von ALLEM, weil einfach ALLES drankommen kann....aaaah! Ich kann doch nicht alles davon knnen ?! Man....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich habe mir damals in einer (1!!!!!) Woche die Biochemie in den Kopf gehmmert  :hmmm...: . Also sagt nicht, dass sowas nicht geht. Es GEHT!!! Haut rein! Es geht hier nicht um Pipikram, sondern um Scheine wie alle anderen auch.

----------


## thinker

Ja leider ;) 

Was wrde man denn eigentlich machen wenn einem die Scheine fehlen(,die in Bochum Vorraussetzung fr die 2.semester-kurse sind) ?!?! Herje..

----------


## ledoell

so, chemie vergeigt. kein biochemie nchstes semester fr mich  :was ist das...?:  . stattdessen: lotterleben  :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bein ab wr schlimmer  :hmmm...: . Doof gelaufen, aber wenn's nun mal so ist: die freie Zeit genieen und frh genug auf die nchste Klausur vorbereiten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ledoell

eigentlich wollte ich ja alle klausuren beim ersten mal schaffen...aber die war so knalle schwer...naja, und ich hab vielleicht auch zu wenig gemacht  :Blush:  ...aber halt bld, wenn man wegen einer klausur gleich ein semester verliert...naja, dann halt schn lockeres anatomie-lernen im sommer...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, dann gehst du im Sommer schn ins Schwimmbad, da hast du Anatomie am Lebenden  :Grinnnss!: 

Oh Mann, und das sag ICH als Frau  ::-oopss:

----------


## lunascape

Sooo, habe noch net gelernt, ABER mein Zimmer und vor allem meinen Schreibtisch entrmpelt, herrje, da war ja einiges an Mll! Mit einem Mal habe ich jede Menge Platz, na wen das kein gutes Omen ist!! 
Dann kanns ja losgehen. 
Also, ihr Genies, meine Freunde   :Grinnnss!:  , wenn das alles in einer Woche zu schaffen ist....na dann....es ist schon witzig, welche Kapazitten man binnen krzester Zeit schaffen kann- Woahnsinn!
Jup, bin dann wech, will mir den heutigen Abend ja verdienen (bin bei meinem  "besten Kumpel" eingeladen, wir feiern,dass ER die Chemie-Klausur geschafft hat!)
Aufi gehts, jetzt aber.....

----------


## DocOZ

ich schreib am donnerstag chemie und habe keinen plan! es kommen zwar nur chemisches gleichgewicht, komplexe, suren, basen u puffer und reduktion u oxidation dran, aber ich habe absolut KEINE ahnung davon.
meint ihr es reicht einfach nur zu kreuzen?! habe chemie noch nie verstanden und will die schei klausur einfach nur bestehen.... und jetzt mit dem zeeck anzufangen, das bringts doch auch nich....

----------


## Nob

> Ich fhle mit dir. Hab in Chemie auch versagt ;) 
> Muss also jetzt Chemie und Bio nachholen - fr beides 1 Woche Zeit!
> Und Lust ? Hab ich gar keine. Gerade Chemie ist so sinnloses auswendiglernen von ALLEM, weil einfach ALLES drankommen kann....aaaah! Ich kann doch nicht alles davon knnen ?! Man....



Mhm, das ist echt ein Dilemma. Du solltest auf jeden Fall zusehen, dass du Bio bestehst, das hat Prioritt. Offenbar hast du Anatomie gepackt, da ist Bio doch ein Klacks - du schaffst das   :Top:

----------


## Gersig

Kopf hoch, in der Klinik wird es kein Stckchen besser  :bhh:

----------


## Nob

Den da ber mir drber, kann man den zur Strafe lschen??

----------


## Gersig

Nope, der gehrt hier zum Inventar  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anne1970

Meine Frage an euch: Mit welchen Biochemiebchern seid ihr gut klar gekommen (bitte sagt jetzt nicht Horn...), und besonders Frage an die Ex-Physikumskandidaten: Welches Buch deckt absolut den Stoff frs Physikum ab?
Habe mich etwas mit der Dualen Reihe (800 Seiten^^  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ) und dem Intensivkurs vertraut gemacht, frag mich aber, ob es sich lohnt einen Wlzer durchzuackern, wenn auch ein Intensivkurs sicher wre?

Wre Euch fr Ratschlge, Erfahrungen etc... echt dankbar!
Gru[/QUOTE]

Kann den Koolmann/Rhm Taschenatlas der Biochemie wrmstens empfehlen  (der ist nicht umsonst in etlichen Sprachen im Umlauf)!! Lass Dich nicht tuschen: das ist KEIN Kurzlehrbuch, sondern sowohl geeignet, sich einen berblick zu verschaffen, als auch zum Indietiefegehen. 
Noch eine Tipp: Registrier Dich bei der k-med Lernplattform, da gibts BC "Kurse" von der Einfhrung bis zu klinischen Themen ( brigens zu vielen anderen Fchern auch), die fr alle zugnglich sind.

Schnen Gru 
Anne

----------


## Hypnos

> Hey, dann gehst du im Sommer schn ins Schwimmbad, da hast du Anatomie am Lebenden


Schnes Zitat, knnte von mir sein :Grinnnss!: 

LG,

Hypnos

----------


## Stromer

Hallo 

habe die letzten 5 Tage einen klausurvorbereitenden Kurs mitgemacht. Gut ist, dass das Gewissen beruhigt und das Wissen erweitert wurde. 

Schlecht ist, dass ich immer noch Probleme mit den freien Aufgaben habe  :Blush:  

Bei den Kreuz'l-Aufgaben hatte ich schon vor dem Kurs 70% (auch mal weniger, je nach Fragen) Aber die frei gestellten Aufgaben- oft finde ich den "Startpunkt" einfach nicht. Es ist wie verhext.

*@hoppla daisy:*  Fr Anatomie anstacheln, muss ich mich auch. Komischerweise finde ich das nicht so interessant. Hab schon an mir gezweifelt. Also, ich hoffe jetzt auf das Prppen- dass es dann interessanter wird fr mich.

lg

----------


## ledoell

krass, hab chemie doch bestanden.....zwar nur mit 55%, aber mehr war ja bei der harten klausur und meinem ungengenden lerneifer auch nicht zu erwarten   :Grinnnss!:  ...

----------


## heinifan

Hey,

lass mal den Kopf nicht hngen!!! Ich hab genauso wie du kein Chemie oder Physik im Abi gehabt und war davor in den Fchern auch keine Leuchte!!! Chemie hab ich zwar 2 Anlufe gebraucht, aber beim zweiten Mal hat's dann auch richtig gut geklappt und in Physik gab es bei uns sogar 4 Prfungen (2 schriftlich, 1 mndlich und 1 praktisch)!!!
Du kannst das wirklich schaffen!!! Ich musste halt auch viel fr die Fcher machen, wo ich absolut keine Ahnung hatte, aber jetzt hab ich sogar auch das Physikum bestanden!
Also, hau rein und lass den Kopf nicht hngen!!
Vuel Glck bei den Klausuren!!!!  :Top:

----------


## Stromer

*@ledoell: Liegt bei euch die Bestehensgrenze bei 50% ?*

Oder haben sie die nachtrglich runtergesetzt? Ich frag nur, weils bei uns in jedem Fach 60% sein mssen.

lg

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Gibts auch bei uns seit neuestem nennt sich Gleitklausel..
.... entweder 60% oder du darfst nicht weniger als -22% vom Mittelwert haben.

----------


## Nob

...oder man zeichnet und rechnet und braucht deswegen nur 50%   :bhh:

----------


## Jauheliha

Moep! 
Wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe... dann liegt die Durchfallquote unserer Zellbioklausur bei 60% (Humanmedizin) sowie 86% bei den Zahnmedizinern.
Das nenne ich mal ne ganze Menge  :was ist das...?:  
Aber ich hab's geschafft  :Grinnnss!:  

*hpfhpfhpf*  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

@Jauheliha: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## my_precious

meine gte, was fragen die denn da alles in zellbio?

----------


## ledoell

> *@ledoell: Liegt bei euch die Bestehensgrenze bei 50% ?*
> 
> Oder haben sie die nachtrglich runtergesetzt? Ich frag nur, weils bei uns in jedem Fach 60% sein mssen.
> 
> lg


Bestehensgrenze lag in chemie bei 50% der punkte, allerdings wurden "praktische punkte", die man im praktikum erwerben konnte (maximal 10) angerechnet, was dazu fhrte, dass man (wenn man alle 10 punkte aus dem praktikum mitgenommen hatte), nur 45% in der klausur haben musste...

in bio warn bei uns auch 60% ntig, durchfallquote lag in der gleichen grenordnung   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Frust!!! Chemie ********!!!

Jetzt darf ich mal eben so 1 Jahr dranhngen wegen diesem einen driss Schein!!! Das gibt es doch nicht ?!?!
Kann man irgendwie 1 Semester oder so irgendwann wieder einholen bzw wie ?! Oh man, so eine weggeschmissene Zeit !!!!! Argh.. ich hasse Chemie!

----------


## DocOZ

oh mann, dass tut mir fr dich natrlich leid, thinker! ein jahr lnger fr schei chemie ist echt rgerlich!
ich habe meine chemie klausur heute geschrieben u bestanden!! zellbio hab ich auch hinter mir u habe ab jetzt fast 6 wochen frei!!!!! also eig ist das der falsche thread fr mich im moment ;)

----------


## Darkromantic

Musste auch in der Vorklinik ein Jahr verlngern wegen Chemie (ok...Anatomie haben mir auch ein paar Sachen gefehlt).
Habe im zweiten Semester angefangen, eine Dissertation zu suchen und einen begleitenden Kurs hierfr zu belegen. Im Dritten habe ich mit der Arbeit angefangen. Ohne Jux.
Such Dir doch auch ein Thema, das Du schon in der Vorklinik machen kannst (historische Arbeit o..) - die Zeit ist dann super genutzt!

LG,

D.

----------


## thinker

D.h. du hast deine Dr.Arbeit in der Vorklinik geschrieben ? Geht das einfach so ? ...also httest du de facto die Arbeit auch als gute berbrckung genutzt und somit die Zeit auch wieder "eingeholt" ?! Gibt ja auch viele die wegne der Arbeit ein Semester Auszeit nehmen.... ?!
naja, aber hatte gelesen, dass das wohl nicht wirklich sinnvoll wre und zudem eben nur was leichtes mglich ist (nix experimentelles z.B.)...

----------


## Lifendhil

Ich mach auch seit Anfang des zweiten Semesters meine Doktorarbeit. Bin jetzt hoffentlich in ein oder zwei Wochen mit der Auswertung fertig - also wohl pnktlich zu Beginn des vierten Semesters. Schreiben werde ich dann allerdings nach dem Physikum.
Es geht also "einfach so".   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

was ist denn das thema deiner arbeit, lifendhil?

----------


## Lifendhil

Gnne mir mal noch ein kleines bichen Anonymitt hier im Internet   :hmmm...:  .
Es ist eine qualitative Inhaltsanalyse im Bereich der medizinischen Psychologie.

----------


## Cassy

So, ab Montag geht das Chemie-Ferienpraktikum los... die Protokolle habe ich im voraus alle geschrieben, damit ich in den 2 Wochen nicht ganz so viel Stre habe... aber verstanden habe ich von den Themen absolut nichts  :Nixweiss: 
Frustriert bin ich nicht, denn ich seh dass es anderen hier noch schlechter mit den Kursen und Prfungen geht, und auerdem habe ich beschlossen, dass eine 4 auch ne wunderschne Note sein kann  :Grinnnss!:  und zur Not gibts noch ne Nachklausur   ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

richtige Einstellung, Cassy  :Top:  viel Spa beim Chemiepraktikum. Das Schne an diesen Praktika ist ja, dass, wenn man den richtigen Versuchspartner hat, das Ganze ziemlich witzig werden kann, im Idealfall, wenn der Partner auch keine Ahnung hat. Himmel, haben wir gelacht damals  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wei jetzt schon dass wir beide keine Ahnung haben  :Grinnnss!:  Aber wir drfen die Protokolle nach den Kurstagen auch zusammen machen. Das erspart auch ein bisschen Arbeit... ndern kann man`s ja eh nicht, also Augen zu und durch!

----------


## synosoph

> richtige Einstellung, Cassy  viel Spa beim Chemiepraktikum. Das Schne an diesen Praktika ist ja, dass, wenn man den richtigen Versuchspartner hat, das Ganze ziemlich witzig werden kann, im Idealfall, wenn der Partner auch keine Ahnung hat. Himmel, haben wir gelacht damals


"Komm, kipp noch n'bschen rein, das wird schon irgendwann rot..."
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Wir wissen auch jetzt schon, dass der Bunsenbrenner unser grter Feind wird und wir nen gndigen Mitmenschen finden mssen, der uns diesen anmacht   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

*lol* sehr geil  :Grinnnss!: 
Den Bunsenbrenner bedienen konnte ich wohl noch aus Oberstufenzeiten, daher war ich die Auserwhlte, die das bei allen 5 Praktikumsgruppen jeden Tag immer machen durfte, weil die anderen das mit der Sauerstoffzufuhr etc nicht so richtig schnallten und immer die Krise bekamen, wenn da auf einmal diese blaufe Flamme kam  :Grinnnss!:  Also, irgendwie war es tatschlich richtig witzig  :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Magst du denn nicht die nchsten zwei Wochen an unserem Praktikum teilnehmen?  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Magst du denn nicht die nchsten zwei Wochen an unserem Praktikum teilnehmen?


Habe gerade DREI ENDLOS LANGE Wochen Chemie-Praktikum hinter mir, und es war sooooo tzend!!!   :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

> Habe gerade DREI ENDLOS LANGE Wochen Chemie-Praktikum hinter mir, und es war sooooo tzend!!!


Hey, danke fr dein berschwngliches Mutmachen!!!   :was ist das...?:

----------


## solidus

hej kopf hoch!

praktikum beim kalli ist doch nicht so schlimm, da reisst dir keiner denn kopp ab, wenn du mal was nicht weisst/kannst..
war fast eigentlich das lustigste praktikum bisher, wchentlich chaos und zerstrung verbreiten, wasserschlacht mitm aqua dest, eiswrfel in anderer leute kragen *harhar* oder das mieseste aspirin, dass die welt je gesehen hat   :Grinnnss!:  
viel spass trotz allem!

----------


## Strodti

Oh ja... Chemiepraktika knnen echt Spa machen. Sogar diese tzenden Titrationen. Wichtig ist ein guter Boxen-Assistent (bei uns ein Chemie-Lehramtler).

----------


## Xylamon

jo Zerstrung und Chaos... *gg* ...und die Versuche, auf die man keine Lust hatte einfach aus den Protokollen der anderen abschreiben (oder man teilt sich den Tag gleich auf, jeder macht 2 Versuche und schreibt den Rest ab ^^)

----------


## bobbit

> jo Zerstrung und Chaos... *gg* ...und die Versuche, auf die man keine Lust hatte einfach aus den Protokollen der anderen abschreiben (oder man teilt sich den Tag gleich auf, jeder macht 2 Versuche und schreibt den Rest ab ^^)


Die Protokolle empfand unser "Tutor" damals als sinnfrei und hat uns die Unterschrift gegeben ohne jemals drbergeguckt zu haben...

----------


## batal

Stimmt! Chemie wird glaub ich echt gut. (Wobei, das mit den Protokollen knnte man eigentlich echt abschaffen :P)

----------


## kra-

Ich schlage mich seit ein paar Tagen mit Psycho rum (Schwarze Reihe) und knnte kotzen. Was fr ein aufgeblasener Mist ist das denn bitte? Ich muss mich richtig qulen, die Lehrtexte zu lesen und bin vllig desinteressiert. Und 20% des schr. Physikums muss ich mit so einem Kram verbringen? Unglaublich...

----------


## Anne1970

> Ich schlage mich seit ein paar Tagen mit Psycho rum (Schwarze Reihe) und knnte kotzen. Was fr ein aufgeblasener Mist ist das denn bitte? Ich muss mich richtig qulen, die Lehrtexte zu lesen und bin vllig desinteressiert. Und 20% des schr. Physikums muss ich mit so einem Kram verbringen? Unglaublich...


Besorg Dir die Psychologie/Soz. Hefte von Medilearn ( nicht falsch verstehen, gehre nicht zu dem Verein), wenn ich frher gewusst htte (als jetzt vorm (gerade bestandenen) Physikum, htte ich mir viel Arbeit erspart! Besonders in den kleinen Fchern kann das (von Anfang an) sehr ntzen ( Physik, Chemie, Bio, Psycho). Natrlich bentigt man in den groen Fchern, erst mal eine gute Wissengrundlage, bevor man ein Repititorium zu Hand nimmt, aber zu empfehlen sind die Heftchen in diesen Fchern auch. Also: Die Dreierpackung fr Psycho kostet nicht viel, die kannst Du online bestellen. Du  hast den Stoff an einem Wochenende durchgearbeitet: wenn Du danach kreuzt, hast Du ein regelrechtes "Aha"-Erlebnis. 

Alles Gute!
Anne

----------


## kra-

Zustzlich zur schwarzen Reihe? Wird ja ein teurer Spa... Aber ich hab schon ja schon oft gehrt, dass man Psycho nicht unterschtzen sollte. Werde da wohl oder bel mal Ausschau nach halten...

----------


## abi07

> Oh ja... Chemiepraktika knnen echt Spa machen. Sogar diese tzenden Titrationen. Wichtig ist ein guter Boxen-Assistent (bei uns ein Chemie-Lehramtler).


Ach ja, Titration war das absolute Lieblingsthema meines ehemaligen Chemielehrers - das haben wir in der 9. und in der 10. gemacht und einmal sogar eine Ex (fr Nicht-Bayern: unangekndigter, schriftlicher Leistungsnachweis) mit vorherigen eigenen Titrationen darber geschrieben... 
Fand ich eigentlich immer ganz lustig!   :Top:

----------


## Tui

fr titrationen fehlt mir jegliche geduld..

wir habens immer ausgelassen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ringelflocke

> Oh ja... Chemiepraktika knnen echt Spa machen.


nicht am samstag morgen...   :kotzen:   :schnarch...:

----------


## Meuli

Dienstag Nachmittag auch net ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

> nicht am samstag morgen...


Noch fnf Samstage Chemiepraktikum und dann haben wir das hinter uns... Das reien wir schon.

----------


## Scienceman

haha, wenn ich an das chemiepraktikum denke^^ ich glaub soviel trockeneis verschwendet hat wohl echt keiner^^ aber das gepfeife, sobald man es mit der eisenzange berhrt hatte war einfach zu geil^^ zumal man damit immer den partner etwas rgern konnte (mit der kalten zange  :Big Grin: ) 

aja und die butanol-spielchen mit einer finalen streichholzexplosion waren auch immer super^^ 

ehem, macht das beste draus  :Big Grin:

----------


## ledoell

ihr habt JETZT noch praktikum? Oo...oder etwa SCHON wieder?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jutti

Nchste Woche geht es wieder los    :Keks:   , Vorklinikendspurt, 4. Semester und ich bin noch so gar nicht motiviert   ::-oopss:   .

----------


## Strodti

@ledoell: Schon wieder... Geht seit 31.3. wieder los.

----------


## Cassy

So, nach 2 Tagen Chemie-Praktikum kann ich nur sagen dass es nicht so schlimm wie erwartet ist. Eigentlich mssten wir jetzt erst aushaben, aber ich bin seit ner knappen Stunde zu Hause. Leider nerven die Protokolle, selbst dann, wenn man die Vorprotokolle schon geschrieben hab  :Nixweiss: 
Aber nichts ist so schlimm, dass man es nicht berstehen kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## John Mason

So mal mein "Problem" in kurz:
Habe nen befristeten Platz frs WS in Wrzburg;
habe absolut 0 Plan von Chemie (nach der 10. abgewhlt) und Bio (4. Prfungsfach), Physik zwar bis 13.2 gehabt aber nie was gelernt..

Habe hier seit Weihnachten den Zeeck "Chemie fr Mediziner" liegen, auf Grund der Bundeswehr aber noch keine Zeit/Motivation gehabt da viel mit zu machen...

Den sollte man aber schonmal berflogen wenn nicht gar verinnerlicht haben um sich ein bischen Stress in der VK zu sparen oder?

Habe bis zum 1.10 ja quasi noch 5 1/2 Monate um beim Urschleim anzufangen 
 ::-stud: 

E: kann mir einer sagen wie hart das Ganze in Wrzburg wird? *Angsthab*   :Traurig:

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Zeeck weglegen. Thieme Kurzlehrbuch und Altklausuren ansehen. Falls man dann noch Bedarf hat, Nachhilfe von Assistenten nehmen die die Praktika leiten(war ich grosser Fan von und hab da wirklich null Ahnung gehabt). Dann passt das.

Das sind 2 Fcher die einen am wenigsten aufhalten, so im Nachhinein gibts da Bseres. Auch wenn man zuerst nicht begeistert ist...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stina 1

Chemie ist meiner Meinung so ne Sache. ich will hier ja keinem Angst machen. Aber in W kommt es wirklich drauf an wer gerade am Zug ist Vorlesungen zu halten. Die wechseln alle paar Jahre.
Das gute ist, dass wirklich bei Adam u Eva angefangen wird. Es aber dann einiges zum Lernen gibt.
Unbedingt in die Vorlesung gehen. Manchmal gibt es da bungsbltter u wirklich rechnen ben. Es bringt wenig, wenn man nur die Theorie kennt.
Den zeeck weglegen wrde ich nicht! Bei uns sind daraus in den Klausuren Aufgabe 1:1 bzw nur mit anderen Zahlen drangekommen.

----------


## Lifendhil

Fr Wrzburg auf jeden Fall den Zeeck und am besten noch den Rbke.
Bei uns wechseln die Dozenten wirklich stndig, was auch daran liegt, dass sie regelmig aus Medizinern kleine Chemiker machen wollen. 
Chemie ist hier sicher eine Hrde, wenn man keine Vorkenntnisse mitbringt, aber es ist zu schaffen. Wichtig ist, dass man sich wirklich mit Zeeck, Rbke, ausgeteilten Aufgaben und Altklausuren hinsetzt und lernt! Dann wird das schon.
Organik ist eh easy, schwierig ist nur die erste Klausur ber Anorganik.
Und es reicht brigens auch, wenn man mit dem Lernen erst im Semester anfngt - auch wenn man vorher keinen Plan von Chemie hat. Wichtig ist halt, dass man sich selbst richtig einschtzt und seinen Lernaufwand nicht an Chemie-Leistungskursler oder hnliches anpasst. Dass das nichts wird, ist ja klar (auch wenn das irgendwie immer wieder einige glauben).

PS Rbke kann man dann auf dem Bcherflohmarkt am Anfang des Semesters gnstig erstehen!

----------


## Meuli

Wir hatten damals (auch W^^) so 'nen Prof, der wortwrtlich aus dem Zeeck vorgelesen hat. Natrlich net direkt ausm Zeeck, aber vom Buch auf Papier abgeschrieben, und das hat er dann vorgelesen  :Keks:   Der war Organiker, hatte von Anorganik so gar keinen Schimmer (Frage: "warum ist das so?" - Antwort: "weil das so im Zeeck steht!" oder "Suchen sie sich halt einen Kommilitonen, der es ihnen erklrt!"  :kotzen: ).

Irgendwann im Semester gabs dann mal im Internet 2 bungsklausuren, die dann zu einer Klausur (mit geringfgig anderen Zahlen und einigen Aufgaben ausm Zeeck natrlich^^) vermischt wurden. Organik dann das Gleiche. 

Hatte ohne groen Aufwand (natrlich hab ich viel zu viel gelernt, aber gro htte der Aufwand net sein mssen^^) beidesmal ber 80%. Obwohl Abi schon 8 Jahre her war und ich KEINEN Chemie-Lk hatte.

Leider hat der Prof die VL nur dieses eine Semester gemacht. Ok was heit leider, an sich war sie grottenschlecht, aber von den Klausuren her top  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich durfte ja gerade hier in Wrzburg die erste Woche Chemievorlesungen genieen und muss sagen, dass es - bisher - absolut human war. Der Prof. (Schenk) ist ganz sympathisch - soweit man das halt jetzt sagen kann. Er stellt am Ende jeder Woche bungsaufgaben zu den bereits behandelten Themen ins Internet und meinte, dass man seine Klausur locker besteht, wenn man die lsen kann. Auerdem wirkt er recht kompetent...das Praktikum hat halt noch nicht angefangen, dazu kann ich also noch nichts sagen. Naja, schau ma mal...

----------


## CFT-20

ja, der schenk ist m.E. ziemlich klasse. Ich finde, dass wir da Glck gehabt haben  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Meuli

Och so retrospektiv betrachtet wars bei uns auch net das Schlechteste  :Grinnnss!:  Htte man halt besser vorher gewusst, dann htte man sich einiges ersparen knnen  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber gut, so im 1. Semester sind die VL ja ganz gut zum Sozialisieren ...  :bhh:

----------


## professorbienlein

thieme kurzlehrbuch reicht vllig aus. altklausuren/ ausgeteilte aufgaben machen. und wenn gar nix mehr geht: RECHTZEITIG (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DIE KURSE SIND SEHR GEFRAGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) aushang in der chemie bzgl privater chemie-tutorien beachten. gut investiertes geld - v.a. weil man auch in biochemie davon profitiert.
und bitte: zeeck verschreddern! SOFORT! oder am besten mit salbungsvollen worten an nem bcherflohmarkt in der ana verchecken.
ps: im ersten semester mehr feiern. hat man spter keine zeit mehr.

----------


## Linn

> ps: im ersten semester mehr feiern. hat man spter keine zeit mehr.


Unsinn. Ich sags mal so, wer feiern mchte, der kann auch. Frage ist halt, ob man dazu berhaupt Lust hat...

----------


## abi07

Der Zeeck wird ja hier ganz schn kontrovers diskutiert - ich finde ihn klasse! Alles verstndlich und ausfhrlich genug - wurde auch in Kiel als DAS Buch der Vorklinik empfohlen (wenn man mal von den dortigen Pflichtlektren Prome und Lllmann absieht).

----------


## Strodti

Es ist halt sehr Uni abhngig. Ich hab da einmal durchgeblttert und jetzt steht der im Regal und wird ab und zu mal vom Staub befreit. In Marburg haben wir so ein Praktikumsbuch und Altklausuren. Schlecht ist das Buch sicher nicht, aber manchmal... berflssig.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Der Zeeck wird ja hier ganz schn kontrovers diskutiert - ich finde ihn klasse! Alles verstndlich und ausfhrlich genug - wurde auch in Kiel als DAS Buch der Vorklinik empfohlen (wenn man mal von den dortigen Pflichtlektren Prome und Lllmann absieht).



So Kinders helft mir doch mal........ wieso gelten oben genannte Bcher als
Pflichtlektre?? Welche Geheimnisse der Anatomie/Mikroana/Chemie stehen
in oben genannten Bcher die in anderen nicht stehen???
Oder finde nur ich Aussagen wie "absolute Pflichtlektre" absolut megalcherlich?

----------


## Doctse

> Oder finde nur ich Aussagen wie "absolute Pflichtlektre" absolut megalcherlich?


Nope. Da bist du nicht allein. Ich bin auch so ein bser Revoluzzerbcherwurm und kaufe nur die Bcher, mit denen ICH lernen kann. (Deswegen steht bei mir auch der Lehninger fr Biochemie im Regal, find den toll). Man kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Wenn man mit einem anderen Buch besser zurecht kommt, als mit der Bibel des Profs, dann fllt man trotzdem nicht zwangslufig durch. 
Ich hab den Waldeyer auch nicht gekauft und auch nicht geliehen *grusel*, obwohl er damals in Magdeburg als "Pflichtlektre" galt. Trotzdem hab ich Anatomie geschafft. Komisch, ne^^

----------


## abi07

@Coxy: Naja, wenn du vom Schnke geprft wirst, ist es von groem Vorteil, mit dem Prome gelernt zu haben...ebenso Lllmann. Auerdem sind die VLs genauso strukturiert - exakt gleiche berschriften, die Bilder aus den Bchern etc. Man kann einfach viel besser folgen, wenn man das entsprechende Buch hat. Aber ansonsten wrde ich mir natrlich nie anmaen, irgendein Buch als Pflichtlektre zu bezeichnen - wo ich beim Bcherkauf doch eher Minimalist bin.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ledoell

------

----------


## ledoell

fr physik/chemie bcher zu kaufen ist imho eh bldsinn.....75% des stoffs kann man aus der schule (auch wenn man NICHT leistungskurs hatte) und fr den rest kann man sich doch locker mal 2 wochen das buch aus der UB ausleihen oder sich die fraglichen seiten kopieren....

bio hab ich mit dem Poeggel gelernt (der imho absolut 1A ist), und auch den gabs in der UB...


der hiesige exportschlager prometheus ist ja mehr oder weniger unumstritten, aber ob ich mir fr physiologie den thews kaufen soll, nur weil der thews in mainz ist, wei ich auch noch nicht so recht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Logo

> Der Zeeck wird ja hier ganz schn kontrovers diskutiert - ich finde ihn klasse! Alles verstndlich und ausfhrlich genug - wurde auch in Kiel als DAS Buch der Vorklinik empfohlen (wenn man mal von den dortigen Pflichtlektren Prome und Lllmann absieht).


Wer hat in/aus Kiel den Zeeck empfohlen?
- Horn
- Huppelsberg
- Prom
- Llli
- Mediscript CD
- evtl. Wenisch

mehr braucht es hier nicht - der Rest ist Gefhlssache  :hmmm...: 

Warst du in Kiel und hast nach Wrzburg gewechselt - why? Warum bist du da wieder Ersti? Ich check das nich  :hmmm...:  Thx 4 Info - gern per PM

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ooch wenn ich mir gute Ana Bilder angucken will kann ich mir ja nen Pernkopf ausleihen,
denn da sind ja quasi die Originale des Prometheus drinne.....
Ansonsten braucht man fr die kleinen Murksfcher echt kein Buch und den Rest
kann man auch prima ausm netten KL von Thieme lernen.....

----------


## Zack

> aber ob ich mir fr physiologie den thews kaufen soll, nur weil der thews in mainz ist, wei ich auch noch nicht so recht


Ne sondern weil der Vaupel in Mainz ist   :hmmm...:

----------


## Zack

> Ne, sondern weil der Vaupel in Mainz ist


Aber auch wenn die beiden nicht in Mainz wren...Ich find das Buch echt gut und besser strukturiert als z.b. den Silbernagel. Aber gut das ist nunmal Geschmackssache.

----------


## abi07

> Wer hat in/aus Kiel den Zeeck empfohlen?


Die Tutoren/lteren Semester ("einziges Buch, das man fr die kleinen Fcher braucht") und der Prof.

----------


## ledoell

> Ne sondern weil der Vaupel in Mainz ist


meinst du dieses integrierte anatomie-physiologie-pathophysiologie-buch? vaupelt kenn ich bisher nur in dem zusammenhang...oder ist der co-autor beim thews?

----------


## Healix

Vaupel hat das gesamte GIT-Kapitel geschrieben, und dann gibts noch die kleinen blauen, wo er auch ziemlich ordentlich beteiligt ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## thinker

In Kln empfiehlt der Histo-Prof brigens Lllmann-Rauch, weil er meint, dass diese Dame die erste sei, die wirklich erkannt hat wie wichtig so ganz mega kleine Dinge wie Kollagen Typ 2 oder ein Eiweiprotein oder ein Fitzel-was-wei-ich ist und das eben die Medizin von morgen sei....der Rest wrde wohl diese ganz kleinen Sachen irgendwie auslassen, also wre nicht "modern" genug....

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Jetzt kannst du dir in etwa vorstellen, wie man sich fhlt, wenn man in seiner allerersten Studiumswoche in einer Histo-VL sitzt, die sie hlt...(mit Dias statt PP  :hmmm...: )

----------


## ringelflocke

diese woche ist einfach nur *******. 

...


(um mal zum thema zurckzukommen ;) )


ps: die nchste auch.

edit: ey!! der hat mich zensiert! ich habe ******* geschrieben und dazu stehe ich auch. also s c h e i  e  *harrharrharr*

pps: werde ich wahnsinnig oder scheint mir das nur so?

edit 2: jetzt muss ich das mal mit anderen wrtern probieren (nicht, dass ich sowas sonst in den mund nehmen, geschweige denn schreiben wrde, dies hier dient lediglich der forschung!) kacke - ****** - dummbratze - arsch

edit 3: also wenigstens das letzte htte das programm ja lschen knnen. wie siehts denn aus mit ********* ?

edit 4: aaaah, hab ichs doch gewusst.

ppps: leute, ich glaub, ich dreh durch... die histologie hats mir voll gegeben. und ich bin dafr, dass schlimme wrter, wie "histologie" demnchst gestrichen werden. das kann man echt keinem zumuten   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:    !

----------


## Giant0777

@ringelflocke:auch wenn du es grade nicht glaubst, es geht noch schlimmer! also erfreu dich an histo, da siehst du wenigstens noch was ( auch wenn du mir das grade nicht glaubst )  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ringelflocke

ach, die histologie selbst ist gar nicht das problem. es ist vielmehr die willkr der mndlichen prfungen, die mich antzt. eigentlich war das anfang des semesters mein "spa"-fach mit bunten bildern und so ;) aber ich kann diese bescheuerten "hochprismatischen" zellen mit den blden sekreten und dem ganzen quatsch inzwischen einfach nicht mehr sehen. ich will doch kein pathologe werden, ich will doch blo den schein. 

ach, anstatt hier zumzuheulen, geh ich lieber ins bett. morgen wird wieder ein purer lerntag.

in diesem sinne gute nacht  :Smilie: 

ps: ach, und danke frs "aufmuntern"   :Keks:  
;)

----------


## Strodti

@ringelflocke:
Welchen Prfer hattest du? Ich bin ja erst am 29. dran und bin auch recht angespannt. Naja, dann viel Spa beim "Lerntag". Ich geh morgen zu den VL und nehm noch die Chemiebungen mit. Werd noch bekloppt, wenn ich bis Dienstag NUR Histo lerne.

----------


## Keenacat

ringelflocke:

ich sach mal: au weia.  :Woow:  und zwar sach ich das deshalb, weil dir patho in reinform auch noch bevorsteht. wenn du bei histo schon rumjammerst, dass du kein pathologe werden willst, wird dir das fach sicher berhaupt keinen spa machen.  :hmmm...:  
in diesem sinne: reinknien. es wird halt nicht besser.

----------


## thinker

Ich find Histo eigentlich ganz okay, aber die bevorstehenden "Bingo-Testate" machen mir doch was Angst....uah...ich muss bestehen...muss bestehen...! ;)

----------


## ringelflocke

> ringelflocke:
> 
> ich sach mal: au weia.  und zwar sach ich das deshalb, weil dir patho in reinform auch noch bevorsteht. wenn du bei histo schon rumjammerst, dass du kein pathologe werden willst, wird dir das fach sicher berhaupt keinen spa machen.  
> in diesem sinne: reinknien. es wird halt nicht besser.



jaja, mach mir blo angst  :Grinnnss!: 
ich muss das zeug ja nicht lieben...
@ strodti: hr auf zu lernen. kommt es drauf an, wen du bekommst. wenn du den persnlichen, dramatischen zeugenbericht hren mchtest, schreib' ich ihn dir bei studivz  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> ringelflocke:
> 
> ich sach mal: au weia.  und zwar sach ich das deshalb, weil dir patho in reinform auch noch bevorsteht. wenn du bei histo schon rumjammerst, dass du kein pathologe werden willst, wird dir das fach sicher berhaupt keinen spa machen.  
> in diesem sinne: reinknien. es wird halt nicht besser.


Welchem normalen Menschen macht Patho schon Spa???  :Woow: 

Und Histopatho fand ich gar nicht so dramatisch. Viele gleich aussehende Zellen  = Entzndung, viele unterschiedliche Zellen wie Kraut und Rben = Tumor. Die Schwierigkeit bestand meistens darin, rauszufinden, um welches Organ es sich handelt  :bhh:

----------


## Doctse

> Welchem normalen Menschen macht Patho schon Spa???


*aufzeig* Ach nee, ist ja nach normalen Menschen gefragt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> *aufzeig* Ach nee, ist ja nach normalen Menschen gefragt


Wollt grad sagen  :hmmm...: 

Auerdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Patho in wirklich und Patho Kurs/Vorlesung. Insbesondere der Autor eines dicken, blau-weien Buches sei hier erwhnt, den man am liebsten mit seinem Machwerk erschlagen will fr diese Vorlesungen und Klausurfragen, die er einem antut. (Beispiel aus der Pathoklausur: nennen sie Ursachen von (irgendeine abgefahrene, seltene Lungenerkrankung)! Aufgelistet waren 8 Mglichkeiten, von denen 0 bis 8 richtig sein konnten  :grrrr....:  )

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Also bis jetzt finde ich Histo nich sooo schwer. Wenn man dafr lernt sieht man tatschlich auch Unterschiede zwischen mehrreihigem Epithel und Urothel. 
Nur da es mir berhaupt keinen Spa macht, ist genau das Lernen das Problem   :Keks: 

Braucht man das Fach eigentlich auch als nicht-Pathologe. Das frage ich mich schon lange...   :Hh?:

----------


## ringelflocke

> Also bis jetzt finde ich Histo nich sooo schwer. Wenn man dafr lernt sieht man tatschlich auch Unterschiede zwischen mehrreihigem Epithel und Urothel. 
> Nur da es mir berhaupt keinen Spa macht, ist genau das Lernen das Problem  
> 
> Braucht man das Fach eigentlich auch als nicht-Pathologe. Das frage ich mich schon lange...


schwer nicht. tzend.   :schnarch...:

----------


## Jauheliha

Histo war bis jetzt immer mein absolutes Lieblingsfach  :Love:  
Ich finde das ganz toll... erst recht, wenn man noch Bildchen dazu malen muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MarkusM

Histo ist okay... hab heute morgen das Testat bestanden... 

Bio tzt mich gerade mehr an... was juckt mich xeroderma pigmentosum?   :Nixweiss:  

noch 2:40h bis zur Klausur  :Big Grin: 

Edit: So... da mich xeroderma pigmentosum sowas von aufregt, gerade ma nher nachgeschlagen... in D gibt es ca. 50 erkrankte... und die Fragen in den Klausuren danach... Da wird mir doch ganz anders!

----------


## Lava

Das Erkennen von Histobildern braucht man als Nicht-Pathologe natrlich nicht. Aber in Histo lernt man sehr viel ber die Funktion von Zellen, Geweben und Organen. Das braucht man auf jeden Fall. Und so ganz trivial ist die Unterscheidung verschiedener Epithelien auch nicht. Man denke da an verschiedene Karzinome und Adenome und so weiter.

@Markus: Xeroderma pigmentosum ist wenigstens ne Krankheit, die Menschen haben knnen. Und haben sie in der Klausur drei Fragen zur Photosynthese gestellt! Die hatte ich natrlich NICHT gelernt. Was jucken mich Pflanzen?

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> Man denke da an verschiedene Karzinome und Adenome und so weiter.


Ja, tsch wrd ich sagen! 

 :Party:

----------


## Lava

Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Dass man sich besser verabschiedet bevor man die von dir beschriebene Aufgabe bekommt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

Auer Patho werden dir noch mehr Fcher begegnen, in denen man an Malignome denken muss. Eigentlich fast alle.  :bhh:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Aber so nah kommt man an die Tumore nur in Patho^^

----------


## Lava

> Aber so nah kommt man an die Tumore nur in Patho^^


Tja, das meinst DU.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Kannst du mir auch noch sagen wozu man ungefhr 200 organische Formeln in Chemie auswendig knnen muss? 
Ich bin kurz davor mein Buch ausm Fenster zu werfen.

----------


## Lava

Das ist in der Tat unntzes Wissen. (Es sei denn, man ist komplett verrckt und interessiert sich fr Umwelt- und Arbeitsmedizin)

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

na toll... Jetzt hab ich gar keine lust mehr weiterzulernen...

----------


## Meuli

> Umwelt- und Arbeitsmedizin


*kmpft mit dem Brechreiz*  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute allerdings wars gar net sooo schlecht in Arbeitsmed. Thema Augenzeuchs; anfangs wars stinklangweilig (so Beleuchtungs- und Bildschirmkram), aber irgendwann kamen dann die Bilder von den Verletzungen ...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Was mich aktuell frustet:

Sure-Basen-Haushalt, metabolische Azidose, Kompensation und Co. Wenn ich die Tabellen im Buch sehe, kann ich das wunderbar erklren, wie was warum, aber soll ich frei darber referieren, mache ich immer was falsch und finde etwas, dass ich doch nicht verstanden, vergessen oder nicht bedacht habe. 

Ey, ich soll das bis morgen knnen, hallooooo Gehiiiihiiiirn!! :Hh?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@agouti_lilac: Wasn wartet Darth Reiser morgen im Mineralhaushalt im BC Praktikum
oder brauchste es fr Physio??

----------


## agouti_lilac

Biochemie-Praktikum, korrekt.  :bhh:  

Mir macht aber schon Darth Spence Angst, da braucht es nicht den Master himself.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Der soll doch human sein im Gegensatz zu Zndi aus Marzahn ..
..... RRrriiccchtttiiggg!

----------


## Doctse

> Der soll doch human sein im Gegensatz zu Zndi aus Marzahn ..
> ..... RRrriiccchtttiiggg!


Auch Zndi kann recht lasch prfen, es muss nur warm sein. Wah, was haben wir in dem Praktikumsbau damals vor uns hin gegart. Und Zndi hat die Leute quasi durchgewunken^^

----------


## Coxy-Baby

NA dann lass uns mal auf ordentliche Temperatursprnge hoffen,
hat die Woche nmlich schon erfolgreich ein paar rausgeholt.....
....aba ich hab ja bei Spence......

----------


## Zack

> Vaupel hat das gesamte GIT-Kapitel geschrieben, und dann gibts noch die kleinen blauen, wo er auch ziemlich ordentlich beteiligt ist


@leedoell 

^^ jap, so is es

----------


## Pampelmuse

UP!!!

----------


## spazz

Kinder, bin ich froh, dass es diesen Thread gibt!!!
Da wollte doch grade eine verzweifeln, weil sie die Chemie-Eingangsklausur (frs Praktikum) wegen 3 (in Worten: drei!) Pnktchen nicht bestanden hat. 
Zum Glck gibt es diese Gemeinde hier...

Ach, und ich habe mir gerade berlegt, dass Theologie und Philosohie (und Konsorten) auch echt ******* ist: Latinum, Graecum, Herbraeicum. Herzlichen Glckwunsch! 
Aber wir Mediziner haben da halt das Mitleid auf unserer Seite wrde ich sagen. Alle: oh, krass! Das ist ja voll hart das Studium, oder? Antwort: n. Wenn man in schwachen Momenten auch so berzeugend zu sich selbst sein knnte...

Gre aus Mnster!!!

----------


## Pampelmuse

An dieser Stelle liebe Grsse an alle anderen Chemie-Loser!


Bitte sprecht mir Mut zu!   :Blush:

----------


## abi07

@Pampelmuse: Kopf hoch - das wird schon! Es geht tausenden (oder zumindest hunderten) von Leuten wahrscheinlich genauso wie dir...

Bei mir hat der Frust gerade einen anderen Namen: E-lehre...  :Keks:

----------


## Nob

Ich mach mal mit: kleine G-Proteine.

----------


## Jucan

Chemieprotokolle    :kotzen:

----------


## Nob

> Chemieprotokolle


oooh, da musste ich seeeehr viele von schreiben (Korrekturen mitgezhlt)...wre fast meine zulassung zur Klausur dran gescheitert 
 ::-oopss:  .
Alles wird gut.

----------


## Strodti

Hirnnerven(kerne) und RM-Tractus   :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

Wir mssen zum Glck in Chemie keine Protokolle schreiben (nur die Messergebnisse direkt ins Praktikumsskript), aber dafr in Physik umso sinnlosere...

----------


## Lava

Hihi, ist bei euch keine Gruppenarbeit mglich? Bei uns haben die Chemiecracks die Protokolle geschrieben, whrend die Nullchecker die Versuche gemacht und am Ende die Protokolle bernommen haben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Lava: Bei uns muss in Physik jeder das Protokoll schon vor dem Versuchstag machen und dann nur noch die gemessenen Werte etc. eintragen. Dafr muss man aber kein Physik-Crack sein, sondern einfach nur das gedruckte Praktikumsskript, in dem alle Aufgaben und Versuche stehen, abschreiben...sinnloser geht es wohl kaum.

----------


## Jucan

Neben der Gruppenarbeit, die auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich ist, gibt es ja auch noch Altprotokolle  :hmmm...:  Trotzdem ist die ganze Sache recht zeitraubend, aber was will man machen...

----------


## DocOZ

morgen leute,
musste mich hier ja schon fter mal ber meinen frust auslassen, aber im moment ist es echt total anders. wei gar nicht woran es liegt....am wetter? auf jeden fall lufts zur zeit eigentlich ganz gut. auch die letzte woche, die bei mir recht vollgepackt mit testaten war, habe ich gut brstanden....jetzt ist erstmal ein bisschen entspannung angesagt. klar, bald kommt der harte endspurt des ersten jahres, aber dann haben wir alle ja ein paar monate frei   :Party:  irgendwie kann ich alles viel entspannter angehen als sonst. vllt liegts auch da dran, dass man sich ein bisschen eingewhnt hat... was meint ihr u wie schauts aus bei euch?
gre!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nob

Irgendwo auf seite 3 oder so hatte ich mal erwhnt, dass es auch Spa machen kann   :hmmm...:  . Am Anfang war ich berrascht, wieviel ich nrgeln und jammern kann - mittlerweile ist das einem gelegentlichen Meckern gewichen *g*.

----------


## abi07

Wir schreiben Montag in einer Woche die erste Klausur - Chemie. Samstag danach dann Bio und dann am Montag drauf BFE. Letzteres kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen und die anderen beiden werden wir schon berstehen. Dann ist erstmal ein paar Wochen Ruhe, irgendwann mal Termi, Ruhe und dann in den ersten 6 Tagen der Semesterferien Chemie 2, Bio 2 und Physik. Und dann war es das schon mit dem ersten Semester...  :Party:

----------


## ledoell

ihr schreibt in BFE ne klausur?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Na, und was fr eine! Muss sauschwer sein - soweit ich wei ist noch nie jemand durchgefallen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## CYP21B

> Na, und was fr eine! Muss sauschwer sein - soweit ich wei ist noch nie jemand durchgefallen...


BFE ist an vielen Unis ein "Sitzschein". Bei uns war es z.B. so dass man 2 *  3h in einem Krankenhaus oder einer Praxis war und da ein bisschen etwas erzhlt und gezeigt bekommen hat. Fr den Schein musste man also nur 2 * auf einer Anwesendheitsliste stehen mehr nicht.

----------


## Feuerengelchen

Mei, habt ihr a Glck!

Bei uns an der Uni mussten wir dreimal in einer Praxis oder Einrichtung mit rztlicher Beteiligung je viereinhalb Stunden aushalten und dann im Anschluss noch zwei Berichte mit insgesamt ungefhr 10 Seiten schreiben. 
Wenigstens hatte ich an netten Hausarzt erwischt, der mir a bisschen was beigebracht hat und uns genau das erzhlt hat, was man fr den Bericht brauchen konnte.  :Grinnnss!:  
Und dann natrlich noch zig Stunden Begleitseminar.
Und das ganze natrlich genau dann in der Woche, wenn man die groe Anatomie-Bewegungsapparat-Mndliche hat   :grrrr....:

----------


## abi07

Naja, aber eure Unis bemhen sich wenigstens, das irgendwie sinnvoll zu gestalten - bei uns gehts um berlebenswichtige Fragen, wie z.B. "Spezialisierung des Arztes im 19. Jahrhundert" oder "Was ist ein Belegarzt" und "Wie lange dauert welche Spezialisierung nach der FA-Ausbildung zum Chirurgen"...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Strodti

BFE war bei uns fast ein reiner Sitzschein. Einfach 4x90 min zur Uni, 4 Stunden Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis nach Wahl und wenn man den Hospitationsbogen mit Praxisstempel abgibt bekommt man den Schein.

Oh man, dass ich doch zum   :kotzen: . Ich versuche jeden Tag fleiig frs Histo Testat zu lernen und bemerke gerade dass dabei der "Alltag" wie Physik-/Chemieprotokolle, meine blde Anamnese fr den Psychokurs und die Vorbereitung von Referaten vllig auf der Strecke geblieben ist. An die Vor-/Nachbereitung von VL ist derzeit nicht zu denken. Ich will wieder Ferien.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Meuli

> Naja, aber eure Unis bemhen sich wenigstens, das irgendwie sinnvoll zu gestalten - bei uns gehts um berlebenswichtige Fragen, wie z.B. "Spezialisierung des Arztes im 19. Jahrhundert" oder "Was ist ein Belegarzt" und "Wie lange dauert welche Spezialisierung nach der FA-Ausbildung zum Chirurgen"...


*pfeif*   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Meuli: Und den Hinweis, das nicht in aller Welt rumzuerzhlen...  :hmmm...:  
Der Domes ist schon cool...warum habe ich den eigentlich nicht auch in Termi???

----------


## Meuli

> @Meuli: Und den Hinweis, das nicht in aller Welt rumzuerzhlen...  
> Der Domes ist schon cool...warum habe ich den eigentlich nicht auch in Termi???


ooops, da hab ich wohl net aufgepasst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Ich bin mitten in der vorlesungsfreien Prfungszeit und knnte kotzen. Immunologie in wenigen Tagen, dann 5 Tage frs Physik-Physikum und 7 Tage fr Ana und Histo zusammen. Fehlt nur noch die Chemieprfung... 
Das wird ein krass enges Hschen!

Wenigsten Bio is sehr gut gelaufen. Aber es kann nur schlechter werden.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Gichin: Klingt echt stressig - alles Gute dafr!

@Meuli:   :bhh:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Danke, ich bin gerade dabei Immu Bcher und Skripte gegen die Wand zu schmeien   :was ist das...?:

----------


## thinker

Nachdem ich vor einer guten halben Stunde mein Bingo-Histo-Testat bestanden habe bin ich wieder etwas besser gelaunt und kann wenigstens die nchsten Tage etwas entspannter und frhlicher angehen....hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## Strodti

Was hattest du fr Prparate? Ich hab ja vor diesen ganzen Lymphgeschichte, vor Zahnentwicklung und vor der Placenta etwas Angst. Da muss man so viel ber Implantation und so wissen   ::-oopss:

----------


## thinker

> Was hattest du fr Prparate? Ich hab ja vor diesen ganzen Lymphgeschichte, vor Zahnentwicklung und vor der Placenta etwas Angst. Da muss man so viel ber Implantation und so wissen


Haha...hatte Zahnglocke (also Zahnentwicklung) und das war eines der Themen, die ich wirklich nicht sooo perfekt konnte wie ich finde. Hatte eher auf sophagus oder Magen Fundus/Cardia oder Lymphorgan gehofft und war erstmal sehr baff. Irgendwann hat sie mich aber unterbrochen (obwohl ich mich sehr durcheinander redend fand) und meinte "Schnen Abend noch! Sie scheinen ja wirklich alles zu knnen. Auf die 2. Hlfte der Vorstellung verzichte ich dann, ich merke sie knnen es!" Das war aufbauend! War aber auch eine sehr nette  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Hey, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich wnschte, meine beiden Klausuren nchste Woche wrden hnlich laufen...

----------


## Pampelmuse

Habe nchste Woche auch ne Klausur: Anorganik (2. Versuch).   :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Bei mir sind es AC und Bio I...das packen wir schon!

----------


## DocOZ

bei uns im juni histo II und anfang juli physik, OC u neuroanatomie   :Keks:  
aber das wird schon, leute....haben schon ganz andere geschafft!   :Top:

----------


## Blondi

Seid froh, noch in der Vorklinik zu sein...ich wrde gern wieder zurck...die Klinik ist total langweilig und die Doktorarbeitspanikmache geht einem gewaltig an die Nieren...man ist eigenverantwortlicher, womit ich viel schlechter klarkomme...

----------


## sodbrennen

> und die Doktorarbeitspanikmache geht einem gewaltig an die Nieren...


die Panik machst du dir doch selber, so wie ich's deinen ganze Forenbeitrgen entnehme. Mach dir halt keine Panik, dann geht das viel besser.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ledoell

> man ist eigenverantwortlicher


juuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Lifendhil

> Seid froh, noch in der Vorklinik zu sein...ich wrde gern wieder zurck...die Klinik ist total langweilig und die Doktorarbeitspanikmache geht einem gewaltig an die Nieren...man ist eigenverantwortlicher, womit ich viel schlechter klarkomme...


Blondi, das ist jetzt nicht bse gemeint, aber das, was du schilderst, liegt doch eher an deiner Person und an deinem momentanen Zustand.
Die Doktorarbeit ist nicht einmal Pflicht und heute immer weniger wichtig. Panikmache ist also wirklich nicht angebracht.
Und ob man die Klinik langweilig findet oder nicht, ist doch von Person zu Person unterschiedlich und absolut abhngig von der eigenen Motivation. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die Klinik und auf die Famulaturen, auch wenn ich die Vorklinik sehr interessant fand.

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Truzenzuzex

So, nu muss ich mich auch mal rgern.

Montag gibts fr mich 2 Testate, vormittags Makroskopie Kopf/Hals und nachmittags Neurophysiologie. Grandiose Planung meiner Meinung nach...
Mann, mir raucht der Schdel!

Gre!

----------


## abi07

@Truzenzuzex: Das packst du schon - da lohnt sich der Tag wenigstens!  :hmmm...: 

Ich mach mich nachher mal wieder an Chemie, wobei ich mir auch Bio mal anschauen sollte, sonst werden die vier Tage nach Chemie so stressig...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

lol bio  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

> lol bio


Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen???

----------


## ledoell

oh oh, schlechte vibrations  :bhh:  

vielleicht wrs stressfreier, wenn einfach jeder fr sich alleine jammern wrde  :hmmm...:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen???


bio is so easy ;) paar tage n crashkurs schieben, dann passt das.  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

@sHoMa: Ja, habe ja auch nur 3 Tage...

----------


## CFT-20

die machen wir dann durch   :Grinnnss!:  

ach ne, besser nich.
erstma morgen chemie berstehen.... blo isses bei dem geilen wetter total tzend zu lernen. deshalb mach ich heut auch nimmer viel  :Stick Out Tongue: 

viel glck allen bei den anstehenden klausuren!

----------


## thinker

> bio is so easy ;) paar tage n crashkurs schieben, dann passt das.


Naja, das wrd ich so pauschal gar nicht sagen....kommt wohl auf den Typ Mensch an und auch etwas auf die Uni.

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Also in Dsseldorf ist ja alles voll schwer und so und kaum zu schaffen...   :peng: 
(Ach ja, ungerecht auch ;))

----------


## abi07

:Grinnnss!:  

@CFT: Ich hab auch absolut gar keine Lust mehr auf Chemie...an Bio denk ich dann erst ab Dienstag Abend (wenn auch das sch*** NMR hinter mir liegt)...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Also in Dsseldorf ist ja alles voll schwer und so und kaum zu schaffen...  
>  (Ach ja, ungerecht auch ;))


tatsache  :bhh:

----------


## Meuli

> ... ab Dienstag Abend (wenn auch das sch*** NMR hinter mir liegt)...


Mein allerherzlichstes Beileid^^ Physik-Praktikum war so ziemlich das allerschlimmste von allem. Und NMR ... nun ja .... keine Ahnung, was die von mir wollten^^

----------


## Nilani

Biochemie   :kotzen:  

Schon wieder ein WE, wo man sich sogar So. bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit diesem tzenden Fach beschftigt und alle anderen Fcher vernachlssigt. Aber nur noch 3 Praktika incl. noch tzenderen Testaten, dann haben wir es geschafft   :Party:  
Mu ich dann nur noch die Prfung bestehen, die mich eigentlich dazu befhigt, an diesem Praktikum teilzunehmen .... seltsame Logik   :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

> Mein allerherzlichstes Beileid^^ Physik-Praktikum war so ziemlich das allerschlimmste von allem. Und NMR ... nun ja .... keine Ahnung, was die von mir wollten^^


Danke Meuli...nichts kotzt mich so an, wie mich mit so sinnlosen Sachen zu beschftigen, wenn ich eigentlich was viel besseres zu tun htte...  :Keks:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

ICH RASTE AUS   :Grinnnss!:  

Ich hab sowas von keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Mist! Anatomie/Histo is unschaffbar, Physik fallen beim ersten mal immer 70% bei uns durch und Chemie gehrt ein kranker Themenkatalog und wir sollen 250 Strukturformeln inklusive Aminosuren und Formeln a la Hmoglobin auswendig aufzeichnen knnen.  
Achja, und genau das hab ich alles noch vor mir   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ledoell

was macht ihr denn so in physik? hhere quantenphysik??!

die physik, die im IMPP-GK gefordert wird ist doch wirklich zu 95% aus dem naturwissenschafts-kindergarten...

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Ne, Physik sieht bei uns gaaanz anders aus. Wir haben nen Themenkatalog aus dem Fragen kommen. Sind so 150 Fragen. Dazu muss man zu jeder Frage jeweils 3-4 Stze schreiben, ne Zeichnung und mal mehr mal weniger Formeln. Teilweise mit Herleitung... 

Das Problem ist, dass die Bewertung extrem streng ist. Wenn man mal nen bldes Quadrat vergessen hat bekommt man schon nur mal die Hlfte der Punkte auf eine Aufgabe; auch wenn sie sonst komplett richtig ist.

----------


## abi07

Chemie-Klausur war nicht so toll.    :Keks:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sind sie nie  :Keks:

----------


## ledoell

> Ne, Physik sieht bei uns gaaanz anders aus. Wir haben nen Themenkatalog aus dem Fragen kommen. Sind so 150 Fragen. Dazu muss man zu jeder Frage jeweils 3-4 Stze schreiben, ne Zeichnung und mal mehr mal weniger Formeln. Teilweise mit Herleitung... 
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Bewertung extrem streng ist. Wenn man mal nen bldes Quadrat vergessen hat bekommt man schon nur mal die Hlfte der Punkte auf eine Aufgabe; auch wenn sie sonst komplett richtig ist.


hm hrt sich an, als wrde man da tatschlich was lernen und nicht nur stumpfsinnig zahlen in formeln einsetzen wie hierzulande  :Grinnnss!:  ...

aber wenn die bewertung dafr so beknackt ist, ists ja auch nicht besser  :Grinnnss!: 

wobei: ich hab mal im physikpraktikum nen minuspunkt bekommen, weil ich "gitterstriche pro mm: 12" statt "gitterstriche pro mm: 12/mm" geschrieben hab  :Top:

----------


## ledoell

-----

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> hm hrt sich an, als wrde man da tatschlich was lernen und nicht nur stumpfsinnig zahlen in formeln einsetzen wie hierzulande


Schn wrs... Ich verstehe NIX! Wir lernen genauso nur auswendig wie ihr. 
Die Physik, die wir abhandeln is zu kompliziert, um sie wirklich verstehen zu knnen.

----------


## abi07

Ich sag nur NMR...  :kotzen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:Grinnnss!:  @ Abi- hast du morgen Physik?? Ich fand das Oszilloskop schon schlimm genug... ob es noch schlimmer kommen kann?

----------


## Strodti

Ich glaube es kaum... ich war eigentlich echt fleiig, hab den Lllmann bestimmt 2 mal durchgearbeitet, manche Kapitel 3 mal. Und heute morgen habe ich mich von einer Kommilitonin abfragen lassen und ich konnte nicht einmal die Hormone der Neurohypophyse. Hab letzte Nacht sogar von Deziduazellen getrumt und dass ich die im Testat das Prparat verwechselt habe.

Hilfe... ich will, dass endlich morgen 11.00 Uhr ist (post-Testat) und ich mit einem Lcheln im Gesicht den Schein rausholen kann.

Wie macht ihr das?Lest ihr euch vor Testaten noch einmal die "Problembereiche" durch, in der Hoffnung vom Kurzzeitgedchtnis gerettet zu werden oder bringt euch das durcheinander?

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Biochemie  
> 
> Schon wieder ein WE, wo man sich sogar So. bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit diesem tzenden Fach beschftigt und alle anderen Fcher vernachlssigt. Aber nur noch 3 Praktika incl. noch tzenderen Testaten, dann haben wir es geschafft


So, ich schliesse mich dir mal an (sind ja immahin in der gleichen Praktikumsgruppe  ::-oopss:  ). Blde, dumme Biochemie! Dumme Faktoren, dummer Kleinscheiss, mistige Mutagenese und so!!   :was ist das...?:

----------


## ledoell

> Schn wrs... Ich verstehe NIX! Wir lernen genauso nur auswendig wie ihr. 
> Die Physik, die wir abhandeln is zu kompliziert, um sie wirklich verstehen zu knnen.


hmm, das wrde ich meiner erfahrung nach bei der mediziner-physik eher bezweifeln  :Grinnnss!: ...aber sei's drum

----------


## Dr. Hyde

> hmm, das wrde ich meiner erfahrung nach bei der mediziner-physik eher bezweifeln ...aber sei's drum


tststs...alter ketzer  :Grinnnss!:  
spre ich da eine leicht realistisch angehauchte leistungseinordnung bzgl. des physik-fr-mediziner-praktikums? 
nicht von ungefhr hasst jeder physiker die einteilung zum physik-fr-dummies-kurs   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss_Missverstndnis: Ja, ich hab leider heute Physik. Und keine Sorge, E1 (Oszilloskop) hatte ich auch schon - und ich kann dir sagen, es ist zwar sch***, aber immer noch tausendmal besser als NMR. Wir haben bei E1 bis 17.00 Uhr gebraucht, gestern hab ich gehrt, dass man bei NMR wohl lieber mit 17.30 Uhr rechnen soll...und das, wo man eigentlich Bio lernen sollte...  :Keks:  
Naja, ich habe einfach beschlossen, mich nicht vorzubereiten und zu hoffen, dass wir einen verstndnisvollen Assi haben, der wei, dass wir das als Mediziner sowieso nicht kapieren und deshalb nicht abfragt (hab sogar gehrt, dass einer der Assis bei NMR das nicht macht!). Wenn doch, dann mach ich das Testat halt nchste Woche nochmal. Da ist dann wenigstens Bio vorbei. Auerdem kann man ja immer noch hoffen, dass der Praktikumspartner so vor Wissen berschumt, dass man eh nichts mehr sagen muss - was bei mir ja durchaus passieren knnte... :hmmm...:

----------


## Lifendhil

> @Miss_Missverstndnis: Ja, ich hab leider heute Physik. Und keine Sorge, E1 (Oszilloskop) hatte ich auch schon - und ich kann dir sagen, es ist zwar sch***, aber immer noch tausendmal besser als NMR. Wir haben bei E1 bis 17.00 Uhr gebraucht, gestern hab ich gehrt, dass man bei NMR wohl lieber mit 17.30 Uhr rechnen soll...und das, wo man eigentlich Bio lernen sollte...  
> Naja, ich habe einfach beschlossen, mich nicht vorzubereiten und zu hoffen, dass wir einen verstndnisvollen Assi haben, der wei, dass wir das als Mediziner sowieso nicht kapieren und deshalb nicht abfragt (hab sogar gehrt, dass einer der Assis bei NMR das nicht macht!). Wenn doch, dann mach ich das Testat halt nchste Woche nochmal. Da ist dann wenigstens Bio vorbei. Auerdem kann man ja immer noch hoffen, dass der Praktikumspartner so vor Wissen berschumt, dass man eh nichts mehr sagen muss - was bei mir ja durchaus passieren knnte...


Bei NMR wurden wir berhaupt nicht geprft... wir mussten uns auch nicht vorbereiten (auch wenn wir das natrlich gemacht hatten - alles umsonst), sondern hatten einen Assi, der uns dann 2,5 Stunden alles erklrt hat. Normalerweise erwarten die bei dem Thema nicht viel von den Studenten.

----------


## ringelflocke

> tststs...alter ketzer  
> spre ich da eine leicht realistisch angehauchte leistungseinordnung bzgl. des physik-fr-mediziner-praktikums? 
> nicht von ungefhr hasst jeder physiker die einteilung zum physik-fr-dummies-kurs


tjahaa.... ich hab herausgefunden, dass die physik-studenten (genau die!) dasselbe praktikum zu anfang ihres studiums ableisten mssen. da wir den schei noch nicht mal studieren, gibt es somit keinerlei (!) veranlassung fr arroganz und selbsthudelei von deren seite. 
 ::-dance:   :dumdiddeldum...:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Lif: Gut - ich hab jetzt nmlich grad mal noch ne halbe Stunde, um mir das mal durchzulesen - und wenn geprft wird, ist mir das eigentlich auch egal.

----------


## CYP21B

> tjahaa.... ich hab herausgefunden, dass die physik-studenten (genau die!) dasselbe praktikum zu anfang ihres studiums ableisten mssen. da wir den schei noch nicht mal studieren, gibt es somit keinerlei (!) veranlassung fr arroganz und selbsthudelei von deren seite.



Physikstudenten kommen mit dem bisschen Wissen was im Praktikum verlangt wird garantiert nicht durch. Und ber den Anspruch einer Mediziner Physikklausur mssen wir dann denk ich wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren.

Das Physikniveau das im Physikum bzw. an vielen Unis gefordert wird kommt ber Mittelstufenniveau nicht hinaus. Das dann mit einem Physikstudium zu vergleichen ist schon witzig. Ein Medizinstudium hat hhere Hrden als den Physikschein.

----------


## lunascape

Ist es denn ntig Themen der Physiologie ALLES zu knnen , in der Birne zu haben????!!!! Genauso wie Biochemie....da gibts unendliches Detailwissen, das KANN man doch nicht alles in den Schdel kriegen!!!!
Ahhhh! Dabei ist alles so interessant! 
Und andererseits bei der ganzen Lernerei, gibt es immermal wieder geile A-HA- Erlebnisse, und man weiss wieder warum man den ganzen Scheiss berhaupt studiert! 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Lava

> ....da gibts unendliches Detailwissen, das KANN man doch nicht alles in den Schdel kriegen!!!!


Das wird in der Klinik noch schlimmer. Da hat man erst recht keine Zeit mehr, sich en detail mit jedem Krankheitsbild auseinanderzusetzen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Chemie bestanden, NMR berlebt (zwar mit Abfrage, aber nicht wirklich ernsthafter Bewertung, da ich trotz chronischen Nichtwissens nicht wiederholen muss)...jetzt wird Bio gelernt. ******* nur, dass 25% in Chemie durchgefallen sind...

----------


## Strodti

Histo ist auch glatt gelaufen. Aber das war ja mal sehr prferabhngig... von den Nachbartischen hre ich Detailwissen ber die Hypophysenregulation und die drfen wieder hin und ich hab mit einem eher mittelmigen Testat ber Magenfundus und Blschendrse bestanden.

Aber ich beschwer mich mal nicht...   :Top:

----------


## lunascape

> Das wird in der Klinik noch schlimmer. Da hat man erst recht keine Zeit mehr, sich en detail mit jedem Krankheitsbild auseinanderzusetzen.



Na toll, und wie lerne ich diesen ganzen Miwst nun so, dass ich mglichst viel behalte?????
 :peng:

----------


## Lava

> Na toll, und wie lerne ich diesen ganzen Miwst nun so, dass ich mglichst viel behalte?????


Hm. Lernen und nach Mglichkeit spter nochmal anwenden  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Ist es denn ntig Themen der Physiologie ALLES zu knnen , in der Birne zu haben????!!!! Genauso wie Biochemie....da gibts unendliches Detailwissen, das KANN man doch nicht alles in den Schdel kriegen!!!!
> Ahhhh! Dabei ist alles so interessant! 
> Und andererseits bei der ganzen Lernerei, gibt es immermal wieder geile A-HA- Erlebnisse, und man weiss wieder warum man den ganzen Scheiss berhaupt studiert!


Luna..Nach wieder Spass in Bochum? 
 :Top:

----------


## lunascape

Ja, macht es Coxi Baby . Schn dass du noch hier bist.
Es ist halt sauschwer den richtigen Weg zu finden.....DAS macht es so schwer....verstehste?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Noch drei Tage bis CHEMIE!!!  :kotzen:

----------


## Giant0777

3 tage bis biochemie  :Party:

----------


## abi07

2,5 Tage bis Bio - ich liebe es, spannende Sachen wie die Embryonalentwicklung der Drosophila oder den Krperbau der Hydra zu lernen...alles gestrtes Biologenzeug...  :Hh?:

----------


## Nob

> Ist es denn ntig Themen der Physiologie ALLES zu knnen , in der Birne zu haben????!!!! Genauso wie Biochemie....da gibts unendliches Detailwissen, das KANN man doch nicht alles in den Schdel kriegen!!!!
> Ahhhh! Dabei ist alles so interessant!


Fr die Semesterklausur muss man nicht wirklich alles wissen, allerdings ist Physio doch n super Fach und schn logisch. Ich kann nur den Rat geben, fleiigst Altklausuren zu kreuzen, der Altfragen-Anteil war in den letzten Semestern enorm hoch und dafr liebe ich unsere Physios (und noch fr ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten)   :Love:  .
Wegen Biochemie: Klotzen, klotzen, klotzen: die Durchfallquoten sprechen fr sich. Es wird da auch nicht besser, das Dritte hat es diesbezglich echt in sich und den Kram brauchst du im Vierten wieder.
Ahaber: Ist das Zweite nicht toll? Alleine das Ausschlafen   :hmmm...:  .

----------


## lunascape

> Fr die Semesterklausur muss man nicht wirklich alles wissen, allerdings ist Physio doch n super Fach und schn logisch. Ich kann nur den Rat geben, fleiigst Altklausuren zu kreuzen, der Altfragen-Anteil war in den letzten Semestern enorm hoch und dafr liebe ich unsere Physios (und noch fr ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten)   .
> Wegen Biochemie: Klotzen, klotzen, klotzen: die Durchfallquoten sprechen fr sich. Es wird da auch nicht besser, das Dritte hat es diesbezglich echt in sich und den Kram brauchst du im Vierten wieder.
> Ahaber: Ist das Zweite nicht toll? Alleine das Ausschlafen   .



Ja, du hast Recht, auch was das Ausschlafen anbelangt    :Grinnnss!:  
Ganz klar; ich muss mich echt auf meinen Allerwertesten setzen und voll reinhauen. Hoffe ich krieg das echt mal hin, ey!!!   :peng:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Naja, mehr geschlafen hab ich aber eindeutig im ersten, ich z.b. hab alle Pflichttermine abgesehen vom BC-Praktikum morgens um 8. Und dan man ja abends trotzdem raus muss bin ich relativ unausgeschlafen  :hmmm...:

----------


## MarkusM

> Naja, mehr geschlafen hab ich aber eindeutig im ersten, ich z.b. hab alle Pflichttermine abgesehen vom BC-Praktikum morgens um 8. Und dan man ja abends trotzdem raus muss bin ich relativ unausgeschlafen


Wir haben Histo 2 mal in der Woche um 7 Uhr morgens s.t. Da wird 8 Uhr purer Luxus   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Was fr Nazi-Methoden sind das denn bitte???

----------


## abi07

7 Uhr??? Wie krass ist das denn...

----------


## MarkusM

Das ist Freiburg. Ich hab mir abgewhnt, Dinge zu hinterfragen   :Woow:

----------


## Nob

> Naja, mehr geschlafen hab ich aber eindeutig im ersten, ich z.b. hab alle Pflichttermine abgesehen vom BC-Praktikum morgens um 8. Und dan man ja abends trotzdem raus muss bin ich relativ unausgeschlafen


Stimmt, die gab's ja auch noch, die Frhaufsteher...
Allerdings: Im Psycho-Seminar hat man ja nicht wirklich mehr zu tun als die Aufrechterhaltung der Homostase, das zhl ich mal nicht.
Immerhin hast du die Mglichkeit schon ab 12h im Biergarten zu sitzen, ist doch auch was.
Uni vor 11h gehrt verboten   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Das is wohl korrekt und auch n echter Vorteil. Und die Biochemiker machen mal nen uerst freundlichen Eindruck im Praktikum... da muss irgendwas faul sein. Von Chemie war mans ja gewohnt, immer eine gelatscht zu kriegen, und nun sowas  :hmmm...:

----------


## Giant0777

> Das is wohl korrekt und auch n echter Vorteil. Und die Biochemiker machen mal nen uerst freundlichen Eindruck im Praktikum... da muss irgendwas faul sein. Von Chemie war mans ja gewohnt, immer eine gelatscht zu kriegen, und nun sowas


so ist das bei uns in greifswald auch: die chemiker waren alle uralt und schliechen immer umher, jemand zu erhaschen, der nichts wusste und den man nachhause schicken konnte....

die biochemiker:...hallo,na wie gehts...ich erklre mal,was wir heute machen...falsch pipettiert,nich so schlim.....

ob es zum ende der vorklinik doch noch ein wenig netter wird?????

----------


## //stefan

7 uhr???
ich als krankenschwester   :Woow:   fange um kurz nach 6 an   :kotzen:  !
und als rzte werdet ihr (und irgendwann einmal auch ich) auch um 7 bzw halb 8 anfangen   :Top:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Im Krankenhaus hab ich auch um 6 angefangen mit ca. 45 Minuten Anreise... das war hart, ging aber auch irgendwie. 

Aber fr die Uni wrd ich das komischerweise nicht hinbekommen. Ist was vllig anderes, wenn ich jetzt so frh aufstehen wrde, ging bei mir gar nix. Das Phnomen gibts bei den meisten meiner Bekannten an der Uni auch (viele RDler und Krankeschwestern/Pfleger dabei).
Also, nimm die Zeit, zu der du zum arbeiten bequem aufstehen kannst, und rechne nochmal 2 Stunden drauf, dann hast du die Studenten-Aufsteh-Zeit  :hmmm...:

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Allerdings: Im Psycho-Seminar hat man ja nicht wirklich mehr zu tun als die Aufrechterhaltung der Homostase, das zhl ich mal nicht.


Hehe, geil!! 




> Aber fr die Uni wrd ich das komischerweise nicht hinbekommen. Ist was vllig anderes, wenn ich jetzt so frh aufstehen wrde, ging bei mir gar nix. Das Phnomen gibts bei den meisten meiner Bekannten an der Uni auch (viele RDler und Krankeschwestern/Pfleger dabei).


Juchuu, ich bin nicht alleine! Aufstehen vor 8 Uhr ist echt 'ne Qual. So 10 wre ideal... rumhngen bis zum Mittagessen (in dem Fall dann Frhstck) und dann mal laaangsam anfangen.  :Grinnnss!:  :Meine Meinung:  

lila (Krankenschwester  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Zur Gewissensberuhigung sitzt man dann hin und wieder auch bis abends um 12 oder so am Schreibtisch, wenn gegen Ende des Semesters wieder der Baum brennt  :hmmm...:

----------


## horsedoc

> wenn gegen Ende des Semesters wieder der Baum brennt


...rauchen tut er schon...  ::-oopss:

----------


## MarkusM

> 7 uhr???
> ich als krankenschwester    fange um kurz nach 6 an   !
> und als rzte werdet ihr (und irgendwann einmal auch ich) auch um 7 bzw halb 8 anfangen


Es ist auch nochmal was anderes 2,5h ruhig auf nem unbequemen Stuhl sitzen zu mssen und konzentriert zuzuhren oder eben sich bewegen zu drfen ;)

Um 6 Uhr Patienten waschen im KPP macht mir deutlich weniger aus.

----------


## Lava

Ich bin nach Histo immer nachhause gefahren und nochmal pennen gegangen  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

Auerdem kriegt man als Studi kein Geld frs frhe Aufstehen...und zu so einer Zeit sind die meisten wohl noch nicht aufnahmefhig (mich ausgeschlossen, ist meine beste Lernzeit  :Grinnnss!:  )...

----------


## Lava

Geil war der Kommentar eines Profs bei der ersten Chirurgie Vorlesung (8 Uhr morgens): "Ich wei, das ist mitten in der Nacht. Ich hoffe, Sie erscheinen trotzdem zahlreich."  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Bei uns fngt der Neuroanatomie Kurs auch schon um 7.30 Uhr an. Letztens lag in der Mensa ein Flyer der PhilFak, auf dem die Geisteswissenschaftler zu einer Demo aufgerufen haben, weil die jetzt auch schon um 8.15 statt 10.15 anfangen mssen   ::-oopss:  

Das ist aber wirklich so... bin als Pfleger gutgelaunt um 4.30 aus dem Bett gesprungen um kurz vor 6 (nach 45 min Fahrt) beim Frhdienst zu sein und nun komme ich um 6 nur schwer aus dem Bett.
Und so manche Physiologievorlesung erlebe ich als anstrengender als eine Morgenrunde auf der Inneren.

----------


## abi07

Meine Bekannten (Geisteswissenschaftler) bedauern mich eher immer, weil ich berhaupt freitags Uni habe...und dann auch noch eine Klausur am Samstag um 9.00 Uhr - oh wie schrecklich!  ::-oopss:  

Sorry fr OT, aber es muss einfach sein: BITTE AUF DEN LINK IN MEINER SIGNATUR KLICKEN!!!!

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Um mal die Lsterei ber Geistis perfekt zu machen. Mein Mitbewohner ist ja soooooo arm dran (Ev. Theologie und Geschichte auf Lehramt), weil er ja noch sein Latinum nachmachen muss. Er hat auch nur Montags und Freitags frei...  :hmmm...: 

Und wenn ich irgendwem von ner anderen Fakultt erzhle, dass unser Histo-Kurs um 8 st anfngt, ernte ich nur unglubiges Staunen    :Woow:

----------


## blubb

Es gibt aber doch auch einige unter den Geisteswissenschaftlern, die ihre Sache ernst nehmen und zumindest viel Zeugs lesen, in den vielen VL-freien Stunden, und Hausarbeiten & Co. schreiben, kommt halt viel auf Eigeninitiative an. Dennoch kann man das nicht so wirklich mit unseren Stunden vergleichen... hatte auch dieses Semester VL um 7,30 aber zG nur bis Ende Mai, dann nur noch Praktika   ::-dance:  Damit man viiiiiiiiiiel Zeit frs Physikumslernen hat   :Keks:   :Keks:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Ja, die gibts natrlich auch. Aber wenn ich mir meine Freundin angucke, die macht 2 Vollzeit-Bachelor nebeneinander her und hat auch noch Freizeit nebenher, und das nicht schlecht, frage ich mich, was andere Leute machen, die nur einfach studieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## ledoell

geht das denn berhaupt von den pflichtterminen her? die bachelor-leute haben doch i.d.R. auch andauernd irgendwelche nachweispflichtigen veranstaltungen, das msste doch eigentlich stndig kollidieren...

ich spekulier nmlich auch darauf, in der klinik noch ein anderes fach dazuzunehmen, nur dachte ich bisher, dass das organisatorisch gar nicht hinhaut...

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Das geht sogar ganz gut. Im einen Fach gibts an unserer Uni quasi gar keine Pflichttermine, im anderen kann man viel mit Wochenend-Blockseminaren machen. Ist zwar besonders am Anfang ne ziemlich anstrengende Umstellung, aber man gewhnt sich dran.

----------


## ledoell

cool...dann hoff ich mal dass das an der uni, an der ich in der klinik bin, auch so ist  :Party:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Was willste denn dazunehmen?

----------


## ledoell

wei noch nicht so richtig...ich schwanke zwischen 2 grundstzlichen alternativen: entweder was medizin-relevantes zur erweiterung des beruflichen horizontes....oder was medizin-fremdes aus reinem interesse....

in ersterer kategorie stehen z.B. psychologie, neurowissenschaften oder was rein-naturwissenschaftliches wie physik/biophysik...

zweitere kategorie reicht von philosophie ber anthropologie bis zu literaturwissenschaft   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hrt sich gut an - ist halt blo die Frage, ob man echt die Zeit dazu hat. Man will ja schlielich auch seine Freizeit genieen!

Naja, ich habe Bio hinter mir - mehr schlecht als recht, aber ich warte erstmal ab, was dabei herauskommt. Montag noch BFE, aber das ist wie gesagt nichts wirklich Erwhnenswertes.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Hrt sich gut an - ist halt blo die Frage, ob man echt die Zeit dazu hat. Man will ja schlielich auch seine Freizeit genieen!
> 
> Naja, ich habe Bio hinter mir - mehr schlecht als recht, aber ich warte erstmal ab, was dabei herauskommt. Montag noch BFE, aber das ist wie gesagt nichts wirklich Erwhnenswertes.



Ich hab bisher noch keinen getroffen, dem es wirklich gut ging in Bio, geschweige denn, der die Klausur zumindest ok fand. Einereseits beruhigend, dass es alles ziemlich mies ging, andererseit knnen ja auch nicht alle durchgefallen sein..   :Nixweiss:  Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse...

----------


## abi07

Mhm, naja, hrt sich ja fast so an wie die Reaktionen auf die letzte Frage in Chemie...

OT: Hab dich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen! Gehst du noch in irgendeine VL?

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Was fr Nazi-Methoden sind das denn bitte???



DAS IST FREIBURG LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lava

> DAS IST FREIBURG LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ach jetzt tut nicht so, als ob wir das Leiden Christi wren. Das versuchen die Vorklinik Profs euch nur einzureden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Ach jetzt tut nicht so, als ob wir das Leiden Christi wren. Das versuchen die Vorklinik Profs euch nur einzureden



Sind wir nicht?!   :Grinnnss!:  


Ein Prof hat nur neulich was von "Elite Deutschlands" gelabert. Da sa ich dann so da:   :kotzen:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Naja, ich denk sowas gibts an den meisten Unis. Bei uns sind die Chemikanten die  Nazis  :hmmm...:

----------


## Camea

Das Thema macht mir echt Angst. Ich glaube ich htte das besser nicht alles gelesen. Ist es eigentlich wahr, dass jede Uni ihr "Aussortierfach" hat?

----------


## Alucituc

N, nicht jede Uni hat ihr Aussortierfach
...manche Unis haben auch zwei oder drei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> N, nicht jede Uni hat ihr Aussortierfach
> ...manche Unis haben auch zwei oder drei


*lol* So ist es!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, ber Gebhr bangemachen gilt nicht!   :dagegen:

----------


## king kola

> Das Thema macht mir echt Angst. Ich glaube ich htte das besser nicht alles gelesen. Ist es eigentlich wahr, dass jede Uni ihr "Aussortierfach" hat?



ist empfindungssache...ist manchmal sogar semesterabhngig! ein jahr is die durchfallquote bei 10% und dann auf einmal 50%!
aber man merkt schon, wer zumindest ein bisschen an der daumenschraube dreht...wenigstens ist man dann gut aufs physikum vorbereitet.

F**k die dinger einfach weg! es bleibt dir nichts anderes brig...hauptsache man scheit sich nicht ein und lsst sich von leuten bekloppt machen, die 4 wochen vor der hauptklausur nach den nachschreibeterminen fragen ;)

----------


## Xylamon

> N, nicht jede Uni hat ihr Aussortierfach
> ...manche Unis haben auch zwei oder drei


Manche haben auch keins  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> Manche haben auch keins


Das sind dann die Unis mit >20% Durchfallquote im Physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Wirklich nicht verrckt machen lassen. Mit entsprechendem Biss und der Bereitschaft, auch mal Dreck zu fressen, ist das denke ich alles irgendwie machbar... und wenns der zweite oder dritte Anlauf ist, das ist keine Schande. Ehrlich gesagt fallen m. Mn. die Meisten deswegen durch, weil sie sich zu verrckt machen vor der Klausur.

----------


## CNSVX

So, nun ist es soweit... jetzt lasse ich hier auch mal meinen Frust ab!!!
Ich msste eigentlich 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig lernen.... es stehen folgende Prfungen an: Histologie, Physik, Chemie, Neuroanatomie... und das schlimmste: Groe mndliche u. schriftliche Anatomieabschlussprfung, in der ebenfalls wieder Neuroanatomie, Histo und auch noch Embyrologie abgefragt wird!!
HILFE!! Ich hasse es so sehr, wenn man gar nicht wei, mit welchem Fach man anfangen soll.... 
Ich wnschte, es wre jetzt zwei Monate spter!

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsche mir, dass es 2 Monate frher wre und ich ausnahmsweise auch mal ohne Klausur-/Testatdruck gelernt htte.

----------


## bobbit

> HILFE!! Ich hasse es so sehr, wenn man gar nicht wei, mit welchem Fach man anfangen soll.... 
> Ich wnschte, es wre jetzt zwei Monate spter!


Unterschreibe ich! Und nebenher die blichen Testate in Anatomie...   :grrrr....:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Mh, dieses Semester gibt/gab es jeden einzelnen, besch****enen Tag Druck, wchentlich BC-Testate sei Dank.  :grrrr....:  Selbst wenn ich lernen gewollt htte, wre das gar nicht gegangen. Hab ja so schon zu wenig fr den Rest gemacht. Drei Kreuze, wenn das vorbei ist!!Nchste Woche noch ein BC-Testat, dann noch die Klausur und so Gott will, kann ich endlich den Schein in Empfang nehmen! Brauche 19/30 Punkten, ich sehe (hell-)schwarz.  :Traurig:

----------


## CNSVX

> Unterschreibe ich! Und nebenher die blichen Testate in Anatomie...


Oh ja.... die hatte ich schon vllig verdrngt... liegt wohl daran, dass wir uns nun langsam daran gewhnt haben dass wir JEDE Woche diese besch... Testate haben... *grml*

----------


## abi07

Hrt sich echt stressig an bei euch - bei uns ist dagegen echt gechillt...nur 7 Klausuren im 1. Semester (2x Bio, 2x Chemie, Physik, Termi und BFE). Bio, Chemie und BFE liegen schon hinter uns, Termi ist in 3 Wochen und dann nur noch die drei Nawis in den ersten sechs Tagen der Semesterferien - entspannter wird es wohl nie wieder...

Wchentlich "Testate" haben wir eigentlich nur in Physik, wobei die meist mit ein bisschen Lesen am Abend vorher oder erst am selben Vormittag auch gut zu machen sind.

----------


## Rael

@ MHH'ler

Das ist nur ein Vorgeschmack auf all die schnen Kurse und Prfungen, die euch in den nchsten Jahren erwarten. Seid stolz darauf, Teil der Achse der Exzellenz Hannover-Harvard-Oxford zu sein  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Stina 1

An Abi07:

Genie es, das wird anders. Auch in W darfst Du ab nchstes Semester erfahren, was es heit Medizin zu studieren.  :Grinnnss!:  


Gru

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Ja, ich wei - habe ich von allen Seiten gehrt und kann ich mir auch aufgrund des Studenplanes bzw. der Fcher vorstellen. Ich versuche es zu genieen, so gut ich kann - ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass man mit seinen Aufgaben wchst...  ::-stud:

----------


## Nilani

*seufz* wieder den ganzen Tag nix auf die Reihe gekriegt .... ich HASSE Biochemie ...
Montag Makro-Ana zum Thema Kopf, Do. dieses bescheuerte BC-Praktikum (glcklicherweise das letzte) und am Fr. BC-Klausur, wo ich 25/30 Punkten brauch und somit vermutlich eh in die Generalklausur darf  und nutze ich dieses Druck, um mal wieder in die Bcher zu gucken?!  Nee, natrlich nicht, hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf diesen BC-Sch...., nur ohne letzte 2 letzte mndliche Testate und den 1-2 Klausuren wird das nix mit Physikum und das will ich ... naja, ein bichen zumindest (wenn mich nicht gerade die Panik davor berfllt)  :Oh nee...:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Scienceman

hey,

da meld ich mich auch ma wieder.. bei mir siehts z.Z. folgendermaen aus:
hauptschlich biochemie, physiologie und biologie..

physio ist kein problem, ein geniales fach.. freut mich, dass es im physikum einen so hohen stellwert, wie die anatomie hat ..
probleme macht biochemie^^ ich hab ehrlich gesagt bisher nichts dafr getan, das erste testat hab ich noch gut berlebt( weil das 1. testat in der ersten stunde ja nicht so hart ist  :Big Grin:  ), aber mir fehlt halt noch echt ne menge.. das liegt aber eher an der EM. ich kann mich absolut 0 konzentrieren, wenn ich wei, dass gerade dick fuball gespielt wird. da geht nichts! sonst auch noch fuballverrckte hier?  :Smilie: )
nunja, jetzt muss ich nur hoffen, dass ich nicht drankomme beim nchsten testat.. dann hab ich wieder etwas zeit, alles nachzuholen...

klausur fr bio ist in einen monat, sollte aber machbar sein.. die fr BC nach den ferien.. vorerst also keine klausuren.. nur testate in alle drei fchern. stressig isses schon, aber ich finde, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm ist, wie vorn paar wochen (evt liegt es daran, dass ich fr BC ja auch noch nix gemacht habe  :Big Grin: D)

lg

----------


## spazz

Morgen Leute!

Es ist wirklich sehr befreiend sich ab und zu vor Mit-leidern auszukotzen.
Aber meine neue Taktik ist genial:
Die wollen mich fertig machen? Mich rausprfen? Mir Existnzngste machen? Solln sie`s doch versuchen!!!
Ich lass mich nicht fertig machen und opfere auch nicht mein Leben fr euer Schei-Chemiepraktikum und eure Schei-Physiktestate, ihr Penner!

Hilft ziemlich oft... Also in 80% aller Notflle. Ansonsten hilft auch, einfach im Bett zu bleiben   :bhh:  
 :Party:

----------


## Hypnos

> Morgen Leute!
> 
> Es ist wirklich sehr befreiend sich ab und zu vor Mit-leidern auszukotzen.
> Aber meine neue Taktik ist genial:
> Die wollen mich fertig machen? Mich rausprfen? Mir Existnzngste machen? Solln sie`s doch versuchen!!!
> Ich lass mich nicht fertig machen und opfere auch nicht mein Leben fr euer Schei-Chemiepraktikum und eure Schei-Physiktestate, ihr Penner!
> 
> Hilft ziemlich oft... Also in 80% aller Notflle. Ansonsten hilft auch, einfach im Bett zu bleiben


Scheinbar haben die Kollegen in Mnster ein wenig die Daumenschrauben angezogen, seit dem ich da damals studierte...gut, das ist jetzt auch schon 14 Jahre her :Grinnnss!: 

Dennoch: Kopf hoch, wird schon werden.

Angenehme Zeit im Bett weiterhin wnscht

Hypnos

----------


## CNSVX

> ich kann mich absolut 0 konzentrieren, wenn ich wei, dass gerade dick fuball gespielt wird. da geht nichts! sonst auch noch fuballverrckte hier? )


Hier bin ich!!!!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Muss die EM ausgerechnet in der Zeit vom Jahr liegen, in der ich am meisten lernen muss??  :Hh?:  Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich trotzdem bisher kaum ein Spiel verpasst habe.... also meistens versuche ich aber nebenbei zu lernen.  :hmmm...:  Aber mein schlechtes Gewissen wchst immer weiter...   :grrrr....:  So ein Mist!!

----------


## Scienceman

lol^^ yo, genauso geht es mir auch  :Big Grin:  uzm glck sind die spiele heute erst abends, da geht noch was ^^

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Also ber zu viel zu tun kann man sich bei uns dieses Semester wirklich nicht beschweren...Physio und BC gehen echt gut von der Hand, machen sogar Spa teilweise, und die Praktika/Seminare sind auch ziemlich entspant. Und Psycho... naja, reden wir nicht drber  :hmmm...: 

Einzig Histo is n verdammter Pickel am Ar***. Ist das eigentlich berall so, dass man zweimal die Woche Zellen zeichnen muss, und die Zeichnungen dann bewertet werden????  ::-winky:

----------


## MarkusM

Bewertet werden die hier glcklicherweise nicht  :Grinnnss!:    Nur beim Testat schauen die sich die Teile an (zumindest wenns eng wird) und dann sollte das zumindest einigermaen stimmen   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Wir mssen das auch zeichnen. 
Aber ich mach das immer einfarbig und versteck die Zeichnungen vor den Praktikumsleitern. Klappt bisher ganz gut!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Joa, wir mssen die dan jeweils am Ende eines Blocks ageben und korriegieren lassen, sonst gibts keine Klausur-Zulassung, richtig tzend. Und dann bekommst du die wieder wegen irgendwelcher Nichtigkeiten und darfst nochmal malen. Verdammt. 

Studier doch Medizin haben sie gesagt, das hat nix mit Kunst zu tun. Und jetzt sowas.

----------


## Lava

> Wir mssen das auch zeichnen. 
> Aber ich mach das immer einfarbig


Da muss ich wieder an den guten alten Dr. F. denken: "Es wird nicht schraffiert!!! NUR Punkte und Striche!!!!!"  :bhh:

----------


## Nob

> Joa, wir mssen die dan jeweils am Ende eines Blocks ageben und korriegieren lassen, sonst gibts keine Klausur-Zulassung, richtig tzend. Und dann bekommst du die wieder wegen irgendwelcher Nichtigkeiten und darfst nochmal malen. Verdammt. 
> 
> Studier doch Medizin haben sie gesagt, das hat nix mit Kunst zu tun. Und jetzt sowas.


Ich hab meinen Mangel an knstlerischem Talent immer mit einem Text-Overkill kompensiert. Hat ganz gut geklappt und zur Strafe, dass sie so wenig Platz fr meine ausufernden Erluterungen gelassen hatten, mussten sie meine Antworten mikroskopieren   :hmmm...:  ...wer schreibt schon auf Rckseiten...

----------


## Meuli

Gott, bin ich froh, dass bei uns keiner die Zeichnungen angeguckt hat. Hab net mal immer was gezeichnet, bei meinem Mangel an Talent wr das unmglich gewesen, das in der Zeit hinzukriegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Ich gucke auch viel zu viel Fussball- obwohl ich mich momentan eh schon so schlecht motivieren kann...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ringelflocke

kein' bock mehr 

 :kotzen:  

was knnte ich sonst noch studieren? habe letztens gehrt, dass es einen studiengang names kunstpdagogik gibt! das hrt sich doch verlockend an!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Strodti

Hey Ringelflocke... am 7.7. (oder 9.7.) ist die Qulerei erstmal vorbei... durchhalten!

----------


## agouti_lilac

> kein' bock mehr 
> 
>  
> 
> was knnte ich sonst noch studieren? habe letztens gehrt, dass es einen studiengang names kunstpdagogik gibt! das hrt sich doch verlockend an!


Hehe, ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken an Kriminalistik.  :Grinnnss!:  Sch****dummes Studium.  :Hh?:

----------


## Rael

Immer munter und stramm weitermarschieren, Herrschaften  :hmmm...: !

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Wer war denn die Glckliche bei dir, Nob? Bis auf das erste hab ich is jetzt mit meinen sehr "expressiven" Zeichnungen (Kommentar Fr. Dr. Jacob) und minimalistischen Stichpunkt-Antworten alle Testate auf Anhieb bekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nob

Jaaa, gut, wir waren am Mannherz (-hertz? Egal, der is suuuper)-Tisch. Hab meine Zettel auch immer testiert bekommen - wie gesagt: Mit dem Benninghoff bewaffnet habe ich sie niedergemacht.
Was mich bei Histo immer ein wenig gestrt hat, war, dass viele Zusammenhnge nicht deutlich geworden sind, so losgelst vom Rest der Organe. Eigentlich kann man das Zeug immer mal wieder sehr gut gebrauchen fr's Verstndnis (und auch fr nachfolgende Klausuren), aber das wurde mir nicht klar, als wir Histo hatten (denke da z.B. an Auge, ZNS, etc.), deswegen habe ich mich ein wenig schwer getan mit dem Stoff. Glaube, dass man das schner lernen kann. Naja, aber die Klausuren waren immer sehr nett. Wann schreibt ihr dieses Jahr? Und bei wem hattest du Prppen (wenn ich mal so neugierig sein darf)?

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Jup, das stimmt. Momentan sieht das ganze fr mich mal wieder nach purem Fakten-Gebolze aus, und das liegt mir ja mal so gar nicht. Prppen hab/hatte ich beim Eulitz, was ja echt ganz nett ist. 
Mannherz is ja jetzt pensioniert seit diesem Semester...

----------


## abi07

Heute war das sonst so tzende Termi mal richtig cool. Wir haben "Medical English" gemacht - endlich mal was, was ich kann...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cmm

> Heute war das sonst so tzende Termi mal richtig cool. Wir haben "Medical English" gemacht - endlich mal was, was ich kann...


Der perfekte Vorwand, um House zu schauen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Der perfekte Vorwand, um House zu schauen


ER ist fr solche Zwecke auch ideal ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Naja, mit www.projects-abroad.de gehts noch etwas lebensnher...nur leider nicht ganz so preisgnstig.  :hmmm...: 

EDIT: "Bestehenssatz" in BFE: 100%  :Top:

----------


## bobbit

> @ MHH'ler
> 
> Das ist nur ein Vorgeschmack auf all die schnen Kurse und Prfungen, die euch in den nchsten Jahren erwarten. Seid stolz darauf, Teil der Achse der Exzellenz Hannover-Harvard-Oxford zu sein .


  :Woow:

----------


## spazz

> Scheinbar haben die Kollegen in Mnster ein wenig die Daumenschrauben angezogen, seit dem ich da damals studierte...gut, das ist jetzt auch schon 14 Jahre her



 :bhh:   Ach, ich glaube auch in Mnster sind die Rder der Zeit nicht bermig schnell gelaufen. Liegt glaube eher an der Tatsache, dass mein Schulunterricht schlappe 6 Jahre zurckliegt. Und wie jeder gute Mediziner hab ich natrlich weder Physik noch Chemie bis zum Abi gehabt! 
Ich werde mit den Anforderungen wachsen, ich muss mich nur ab und zu begieen...   :Party:

----------


## lunascape

Ich bin einfach nur noch gefrustet. Habe das Gefhl den Anschluss verpasst zu haben. 
Auch wenn es in diesem Semester net ganz so viel war, aber dieser ganze Physio-Kram z.B. Ich weiss einfach net wie ich das lernen soll. Kurzlehrbuch ja, Kurzlehrbuch Nein, dann doch eher den fetten Wlzer, dann nur GK- Fragen kreuzen, dann penne ich bei Seite 2 schon ein....
Ich bin derzeit nur noch mde, antriebslos. Habe keinen Bock mehr was mit meinen Leuten von der Uni zu machen, bin nur noch sporadisch in den Vorlesungen, knnte stndig nur noch heulen; so schlimm war es noch nie. 
Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht. Es ist einfach kein Erfolgserlebnis zu verzeichnen, ich bin echt zu doof, diesen Stoff zu lernen, weil ich nie weiss WIE und dann bin ich einfach nur noch mde und schlafe ein, whrend ich versucht habe in einem Buch zu lesen  :Traurig: . Ein Teufelskreis. Seit iener Woche habe ich Kreislaufprobleme. 
Ich weiss nicht was werden soll..... mein grosser TRaum, ich weiss nicht wie man das schaffen soll. Ich weiss es einfach nicht - mehr.....   :Traurig:

----------


## Nilani

mir gehts genauso, nur dass es die Biochemie ist, die mich so frustet. Ich krieg seit Tagen nix mehr gebacken, weils frustrierend ist, mehrere Stunden am Tag zu lernen und dann doch das Gefhl zu haben, nix mehr zu knnen. Kreislauf sackt mir auch stndig in den Keller, VL werden seltener bis gar nicht besucht. Schlafen knnt ich auch den ganzen Tag, erst Abends bin ich dann halbwegs munter und krieg noch was auf die Reihe. Mich hat es letztens aber abgelenkt und aufgebaut, einfach mal wieder Anatomie zu lernen, auerdem hab ich ja die Aussicht, dass es nach 2-5 BC-Prfungen vorbei ist. Nur schreib ich am Fr. Klausur und hab 3 fast komplette freie Tage nix gemacht.

Ansonsten kann das mit der Mdigkeit auch mit Eisenmangel zusammenhngen?! Ist bei mir gerade mal wieder so, auch wenn Werte noch grenzwertig sind. Aber ich denke auch, groteil ist einfach ausgelaugt und bruchte ne Pause, die ich aber nicht kriege, wenn ich diese blde BC besiege und zum Physikum zugelassen werde. ... ein Teufelskreis ....   :Nixweiss:  

was Physio angeht ... so richtig was gefunden hab ich auch nicht, war/ist bei mir ne Mischung aus Huppelsberg und Schmidt/Thews, manchmal les ich auch den Golenhofen oder Intensivkurs, weil noch bichen mehr bildchen und recht angenehm geschrieben. Bin aber auch etwas planlos in Physio dieses Semester, weil bei uns BC einfach mal jeden Rahmen sprengt und man mehr oder weniger zwangsweise alles andere vernachlssigt   :grrrr....:

----------


## schenky

Mir geht es zur Zeit hnlich. In 2 Wochen steht das Knochentestat an und in 4 Wochen Chemie, Bio und Physikklausur und so richtig weiss ich nirgends beischeid und weiss auch nicht wie das alles in der kurzen Zeit in den Kopf bekommen soll.
Irgendwie wird wohl gehen mssen,denn ich hab mir geschworen mich in der VK nicht unterkriegen zu lassen!

gru

----------


## die-Flachzange

> Mir geht es zur Zeit hnlich. In 2 Wochen steht das Knochentestat an und in 4 Wochen Chemie, Bio und Physikklausur und so richtig weiss ich nirgends beischeid und weiss auch nicht wie das alles in der kurzen Zeit in den Kopf bekommen soll.
> Irgendwie wird wohl gehen mssen,denn ich hab mir geschworen mich in der VK nicht unterkriegen zu lassen!
> 
> gru


nicht unterkriegen lassen ist mitunter das wichtigste... nach dem physikum wird alles besser... sagt man ;) und hofft man ... ;)
der menschliche Krper ist unglaublich belastbar und lernfhig... das wird schon!!!!


Ich hab auch viel zu tun *seufz* Morgen mndliches Retrositustestat; bernchste woche physio- und psychoklausur und mndliches Nachtestat fr Situs I, danach die woche nen biochemietestat, dann die woche Histo mndlich und schriftlich... DOLL.. =(

----------


## Nob

@luna: Schnapp dir das Kurzlehrbuch, hau dich auf's Sofa, lies das ganze Kapitel und kreuz danach themenweise entw. im Altklausurscript oder im GK. Reicht es nicht fr ber 60%, musst du rausfinden, welche Schwerpunkte gelegt wurden. Und geh zur Uni - gute Kommilitonen knnen einem Stunden an Lesen und Nachdenken sparen. Falls das alles nicht klappt: Um Hilfe bitten - das muss man auch knnen.
Achja, noch das non plus ultra beim Studieren: Ohren steif halten ;).

----------


## lunascape

@Nob: Danke. Auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass das ein Weg ist. Nur, sobald ich sitze und lese, vergesse ich bereits, und habe nur noch Schiss.

----------


## die-Flachzange

> @Nob: Danke. Auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass das ein Weg ist. Nur, sobald ich sitze und lese, vergesse ich bereits, und habe nur noch Schiss.



das kenne ich; aber das blockiert nur noch mehr... du solltest versuchen da mehr Interesse und Faszination zu entwickeln, dann lernt es sich leichter; auch Ablenkung und Hobbies helfen sowie Freunde; manchmal ist weniger, aber motivierteres und konzentriertes Lernen besser, als uneffektives, langes Lernen.
Vergleich dich nicht mit anderen, das ist der Motivationskiller schlechthin. Du lernst zwar um zu bestehen, aber vor allen Dingen auch fr dich selbst. Neben dem Prfungswissen kann einiges auch sehr interessant sein, oder gar spannend.

----------


## Nob

Dann sprich drber. Ich sa am Anfang auch immer vor mich hinbrabbelnd am Schreibtisch - die Sachen behlt man am besten. Rede mit deinen Kommilitonen drber, frage, erklre. Mir scheint, dein Problem liegt eher in dem Druck, den du dir selber machst, ich kenne das ganz gut aus mndlichen Prfungen, das ist total irrational. Vermeiden hilft wirklich nicht.

----------


## DocOZ

hehe, drber sprechen mach ich auch immer - und zwar mit mir selbst   :Grinnnss!:  
ich sage echt alles immer und immer wieder auf, das hilt mir total!
mal sehen wies morgen wird mit dem groen schdeltestat   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   und dann freitag mit der histo klausur.....und in 2 wochen mit chemie, neuro, physik......ich hr schon auf, aber dafr gibts ja diesen thread! es tut einfach immer so gut, sich die ganze ******* von der seele zu schreiben!
lasst euch echt nich unterkriegen leute!! das wird schon   :Party:

----------


## spazz

Also ich muss sagen, das hrt sich fr mich beim einen oder anderen ein wenig nach Depressinchen an. Kenn ich gut, hatte ich irgendwie schon immer und inzwischen hab ich auch kapiert, dass ein Gang zum Hausarzt des Vertrauens eventuell die Lsung ist. Das mein ich jetzt ernst!
Man kann ja viel auf die Pharmaindustrie schimpfen, aber irgendwie irritiert mich dieser ganze Stress echt weniger mit ein bisschen mehr Serotonin im System... 

Nur noch 1 Monat bis Semesterferien, hab ich richtig gerechnet?!!! Juhu!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

@luna

NICHT aufgeben und NICHT alleine lernen.
Such dir eine Freundin / einen Freund und lernt zusammen. Das hilft ber viele 
Unlustphase, ber viele Probleme und viele Frustiutaionen hinweg.
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass ich die Vorklinik niemals ohne " meinen " Corpus ( Name hier im Forum )  geschafft htte. Zu zweit war alles viel lustiger und einfacher. Einer konnte eigentlich immer was erklren und zusammen lacht man auch viel hufiger. Bei uns war es zum Glck so, dass immer nur einer einen echten Durchhnger hatte. Nie waren wir beide am Boden und verzweifelt.
Gibt es denn niemanden, mit dem du dich zum Lernen treffen kannst ?

----------


## thinker

Hey!

Ich wei gar nicht wirklich was ich dazu schreiben soll, denn "Hinsetzen und lernen" ist kein guter Tipp...das wei ich selbst, das mach ich nmlich auch nie. Ich kann nicht lernen! ;) 
Aber hmm....wie wre es mit: Das wird shcon wieder! Luna, gerade du hast doch so hart dafr gekmpft und hast doch auch immer so einen Spa am Studium - eigentlich - wie es sich so in anderen Threads herauslesen lsst!!!




> Nur noch 1 Monat bis *Semesterferien*, hab ich richtig gerechnet?!!! Juhu!!!!!!!!


Was ist das ??   :Keks:  
Hat sowas jeder ???!! 

 :bhh:

----------


## CNSVX

> aber irgendwie irritiert mich dieser ganze Stress echt weniger mit ein bisschen mehr Serotonin im System...


Da will ich nur mal erwhnen: Ich kenne auch welche aus meinem Semester, die mit dem Stress nicht mehr klargekommen sind u. nun auf genau solche Hilfsmittel zurckgreifen mssen. Ganz schn hart, dass ausgerechnet ein Medizinstudium so ungesund fr die Studenten ist.  :dagegen:  

Ich sitze hier auch grad mal wieder vllig down. Sollte eigentlich gerade Histo lernen.... die Prfung ist morgen und ich habe erst ein Thema von 4 einigermaen im Kopf. In einer halben Stunde muss ich zur Uni... bis heute Abend um 19 Uhr. Und danach spielt auch noch Deutschland. Das kann man doch nicht verpassen, aber wann soll ich denn blo Histo lernen????  :Hh?:  

Vorm Wochenende grauts mir auch schon, weil ich Unmengen Neuroanatomie nacharbeiten muss. Nchste Woche haben wir dann jeden Tag ne Neurovorlesung... keine Ahnung, wie ich mit dem Stoff hinterherkommen soll.

Und auerdem kreisen meine Gedanken jetzt schon um die groe Anatomieabschlussprfung, die in ein paar Wochen bevorsteht. *angst*

So, und nun werde ich VERSUCHEN, Histo zu lernen!!!  :was ist das...?:

----------


## sodbrennen

> Ich sitze hier auch grad mal wieder vllig down. Sollte eigentlich gerade Histo lernen.... die Prfung ist morgen und ich habe erst ein Thema von 4 einigermaen im Kopf. In einer halben Stunde muss ich zur Uni... bis heute Abend um 19 Uhr. Und danach spielt auch noch Deutschland. Das kann man doch nicht verpassen, aber wann soll ich denn blo Histo lernen????


In Bayern wurden die Lehrer ja gebeten, nach einem D-Spiel keine Prfungen zu schreiben. Gilt das an eurer Uni nicht auch?   ::-oopss:

----------


## lunascape

Ach, ihr lieben Leidensgenossen. Ich hatte heute glcklicheriwese wieder ein Gesprch mit einem Kommilitonen. Jaaa, es geht in der Vorklinik darum dass sie einen los werden wollen! Es wird so unphysiologisch wie nur mglich gestaltet damit man freiwillig geht. ICH WILL NICHT GEHEN! Niemals! Und ich weiss auch dass ich eine gute rztin werden kann. Ich merks z.B. in Histo, das liegt mir "relativ" gut. Wenn ich dafr in die Physio- Bcher gucke, ist das immer ne Mischung aus "Wow, cooooool!" und " ********, WAT wollen die von mir?! WAS soll ich da nun kapieren? Und behalten??!" 
Ich finds einfach kacke, dass es den Medizinern, ob motiviert oder nicht, sooo schwer gemacht wird. Man bekommt keine Untersttzung "Friss- oder Stirb!"
@Thinker: Ja, ich habe gekmpft und ich werde weiter kmpfen, aber die Abstnde zwischen den negativ Erlebnissen in diesem Studium und der gRad der ERschpfung werden nicht selten unglaublich gering.
Diese Schweine; egal wie, und wenn ich 6 Semester fr dieses verd***** Physikum brauche und mich hoffnungslos verschulde; ICH BLEIBE DABEI! 
Und da es so schn ist, kann ich mich gleich hinsetzen und meine Histobilder zu Ende malen, die wir ja morgen abgeben mssen, was ich fr absolut hohl halte. " So, Sie haben nun 10 min. Zeit eine Zeichnung des Semidnnschnitts der reifen Plazenta zu Papier zu bringen , und zwar bei starker Vergrerung eines Zottenquerschnitts mit den Strukturen die an der Plazenta-Schranke beteiligt sind."   :Keks:   Noch Fragen?

----------


## lunascape

@CNSVX: Sollte ich heute Abend das Spiel verfolgen knnen, werde ich an dich denken. Und abgesehen davon , dir morgen alle Daumen drcken!
Hitso.....tzzzzz  ::-oopss:

----------


## lunascape

@Thinker: Wie gefllts dir eigentlich in Klle? Ist eigentlich ne rhetorische Frage. Aber erzhl mal bitte. Und abgesehen davon ist Kln nun grad im Sommer noch soooo viel geiler und schner und berhaupt  :hmmm...: )))

----------


## die-Flachzange

ach du *******  :Frown: 

habe eben retrositus-testat gehabt... AHHHHHH! *******. hab mein gebiet super vorgestellt, aber dann 2 fragen zu embryo gehabt und total ********.... zum verrckt werden;
jetzt hab ich montag in einer woche testat mndlich ber situs UND retrositus zusammen, zustzlich physioklausur und psychoklausur... wie soll ich das machen.... ich krieg die krise; fhl mich wie ein versager und wei nicht wann ich wie was lerne; habe zwar kaum veranstaltungen jetzt die woche, aber arghhh kriseeeeeeeeee

----------


## Rael

Hm, also Hannover war nicht wirklich schlimm. Im dritten Semester hatte man 2002/03 Physio, Biochemie und Histo. Einmal pro Woche Klausur, am Ende mndliches Histo-Testat (Zulassung nach 3 bestandenen Teilklausuren), zustzlich am Ende parallel 3 Wochen Neuroanatomie. War aber doch sehr human. Mittlerweile hat man aber wohl auch hier recht stark angezogen.

----------


## thinker

> @Thinker: Wie gefllts dir eigentlich in Klle? Ist eigentlich ne rhetorische Frage. Aber erzhl mal bitte.


Ich finds hier absolut genial! Also klar gibt es paar Dinge des Modellstudiengangs, die recht schwachsinnig sind bzw. einfach unntig mehr Arbeit machen. So mssen wir z.B. ein wissenschaftl. Projekt in der Vorklinik machen, oder eben Studipat (Studentische Patientenbetreuung, Idee an sich super, leider nicht 100% umgesetzt) oder eben die Kompetenzfelder, dank derer man jede Woche noch eine Kompetenzfeldklausur schreibt (4 VL zu einer Krankheit, z.B. Kolon CA, dann Klausur). Aber hier ist wirklich super Potential und die meisten "Offiziellen" wollen einem auch wirklich helfen und einem ein mglichst gutes Studium erbringen. 
Auerdem haben wir hier keine Klausurwiederholungsgrenze ;) D.h. ich darf Chemie so oft schreiben wie ich will ...brauche es halt nur fr Biochemie im 4. dann!
Beim Prppen darf man sich zu Gruppen zusammentun und sich ein Krperteil wnschen und sowas....find ich auch schon mal nett...

ACH, ist einfach super hier. Gerade die Mediziner, die ja abseits der eigentlichen Uni direkt an der Uniklinik studieren und eine eigene Mensa haben und so...super einfach...  :Grinnnss!:  Einfach super  :Grinnnss!: 

Der Modellstudiengang ist auch toll! Ich schreib z.B. nicht alle Physikumsklausuren am Ende des 4. Semesters, sondern Med.Psych/Soz schon diesen August, Anatomie nach dem 3. (also nach dem ich Histo und Prppen hatte) und nach dem 4. noch die restlichen beiden + mndliche! Ist auch cool!

Einfach so viel gutes hier ^^ ich schreib zu viel...

----------


## Truzenzuzex

> Der Modellstudiengang ist auch toll! Ich schreib z.B. nicht alle Physikumsklausuren am Ende des 4. Semesters, sondern Med.Psych/Soz schon diesen August, Anatomie nach dem 3. (also nach dem ich Histo und Prppen hatte) und nach dem 4. noch die restlichen beiden + mndliche! Ist auch cool!


Wie bitte???
Das geht?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


*edit* Hab grad nachgeschaut, geht ja wirklich...

----------


## thinker

Brauchst du dir nicht vorstellen, weil das nmlich Fakt ist. Ist eben der Modellstudiengang!

----------


## Truzenzuzex

Sah ich ja schon...
berrascht mich nur, da so meiner Meinung die Vergleichbarkeit der Gesamtnote flten geht. Die Noten eures "Physikums" flieen da ja nicht mit ein.
Aber ne gute Idee is das grundstzlich schon, machts nicht ganz so Stressig wenn man die Prfungen hppchenweise serviert bekommt.

----------


## abi07

Und ist v.a. auch wegen der Zeitnhe besser, denke ich. Oder nicht? Ich meine, wenn man Anatomie dann schon nach dem 3. Semester schreibt, ist es sichwer noch frischer als nach dem 4....

----------


## 外科医

Ihr knnt mich ja dafr steinigen, aber an sich ist das Physikum eine gute Sache wenn man sich den Langzeitlerneffekt vor Augen hlt. Wenn ich mich an das Semester zurck erinnere nach BC 1, so hatte ich nach den Semesterferien schon viel wieder vergessen, erst durch das wiederholen fr das Physikum hat es sich bei mir tiefer eingeprgt. Wenn du Anatomie hattest und danach dich mit dem zeug nicht mehr auseinadersetzt, ist das ganze so schnell aus deinem Kopf wieder raus. Daher, wie gesagt ist das Physikum gar keine so schlechte sache.

----------


## sodbrennen

> Ihr knnt mich ja dafr steinigen, aber an sich ist das Physikum eine gute Sache wenn man sich den Langzeitlerneffekt vor Augen hlt. Wenn ich mich an das Semester zurck erinnere nach BC 1, so hatte ich nach den Semesterferien schon viel wieder vergessen, erst durch das wiederholen fr das Physikum hat es sich bei mir tiefer eingeprgt. Wenn du Anatomie hattest und danach dich mit dem zeug nicht mehr auseinadersetzt, ist das ganze so schnell aus deinem Kopf wieder raus. Daher, wie gesagt ist das Physikum gar keine so schlechte sache.


nicht steinigen, sondern: 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cassy

So, nach drei mega-harten Monaten und vielen Tiefschlgen muss ich mich doch wieder auskotzen, obwohl ich knapp 100 Seiten vor diesem Eintrag hochmotiviert war... Es ist so frustrierend den ganzen Tag zu lernen, so gut wie keine Freizeit mehr zu haben um dann in mindestens 2 Fchern wegen 1!!!!!! fehlenden Punkt nochmals den ganzen Schei** schreiben zu drfen. Und andere machen sich ein lockeres Leben und haben noch gute Noten dabei, das ist nicht fair   :Traurig:   Selbst wenn ich raten muss und ne Chance von 50:50 habe kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich das falsche ankreuze.... Das ist so frustrierend. Und jetzt soll ich in nicht mal einer Woche smtliche Knochen, Gelenke und Bnder knnen. Wie denn mit so nem Erbsenhirn???? Ich hab keine Lust mehr  :grrrr....:  Da ist das Wiederholen quasi auch schon wieder vorprogrammiert....

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Amen, sister...


Mein Lebensmotto lautet Bestehensgrenze -1...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rael

> nicht steinigen, sondern:


Das gleiche gilt fr das, brigens sehr faire, "Hammer"examen.

Tip von mir als frischgebackenem Ex-Studi:

Anatomie-Tutor werden, hat mir auch fr das zweite Stex Lernerei erspart, in Radiologie geholfen, mir 4 - 5 Punkte im letzten HEx eingebracht und ist sowieso das wichtigste Basisfach der klinischen Medizin.

----------


## HonorisCausa

> Selbst wenn ich raten muss und ne Chance von 50:50 habe kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich das falsche ankreuze.... Das ist so frustrierend.


...das ist Murphys Gesetz

----------


## Rael

> In Bayern wurden die Lehrer ja gebeten, nach einem D-Spiel keine Prfungen zu schreiben. Gilt das an eurer Uni nicht auch?


Nein, das gibt es in unserem elitren Hause, Hochburg der Transplantationsmedizin, grtem Cochlea-Implantatzentrum etc. pp., Prunkstck der Achse Hannover-Oxford-Harvard und grtem Drittmitteleinwerber Deutschlands, selbstverstndlich *nicht.*




















  [ :Grinnnss!: ]

----------


## Scienceman

hey,

@thinker: wow, hrt sich ja echt gut an! freut mich, dass es dir dann doch so gut geht nachdem ganzen stress! hat sich ja aber gelohnt! und das mit dem physikum scheint auch recht interessant. hier in frankfurt luft das ebenfalls nach dem klassischen prinzip, dass man halt alles zusammen schreibt frs physikum etc

@abi:
herzlichen glckwunsch  :Smilie:  BFE war bei uns nen reiner sitzkurs + nen tag" praktikum", der allerdings ganz ok war ^^

@CN: oh mein gott! halbfinale  :Big Grin: ...ich sag dir, hier wird die hlle los sein.. von berlin ganz zu schweigen! hoffe trotz allem auf nen faires spiel =9

lg

----------


## abi07

> BFE war bei uns nen reiner sitzkurs


Bei uns auch - die Klausur ist mehr Schein als Sein. Beispielfrage: "Was ist ein Belegarzt?" (zwei Auswahlantworten - die eine eben richtig und die andere sowas wie "ein Arzt, der sein Geld hauptschlich mit dem Schreiben von Belegen verdient"...)  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Ganz groes Tennis: Donnerstag um 7.30 Neuroanatomie Klausur. Wissen die denn gar nicht, dass Mittwoch Abend Deutschland im Halbfinale steht?

Ich zhle die Tage rckwarts bis ich am 8.7. endlich das Semester um hab und in die Ferien starte. Ich hab mich noch nie so urlaubsreif gefhlt.

----------


## abi07

Am 8.7. schon? Wow, ganz schn frh...bei mir ist es erst am 23. soweit...

Aber mein herzliches Beileid wegen der Klausur am Donnerstag - dann hoffe ich fr dich, dass es ein wunderschn klares 2:0 nach 90 Minuten gibt - fr Deutschland, versteht sich...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

rgert`s euch wenn ich sage dass ich jetzt schon Semesterferien habe??? Alle Pflichtveranstaltungen sind vorbei, nur noch nchsten Freitag ein Testat  :Grinnnss!:  


Ok, danach heit es lernen fr die Nachprfung  :Blush:

----------


## Strodti

Ich htte meine Prfungen auch gerne hinter mir...  und mind. eine Nachprfung werde ich auch wohl mitnehmen. Neuro knnte wohl klappen, aber gleich abends danach kommt Sozio (wird hoffentlich mit einer Zusammenfassung irgendwie zu machen sein) und eine Woche weiter, Mittwoch, dann die absolute Nachklausur-Garantie: Physio. Zum Glck ist die Nachklausur in der ersten Woche des WS. Am 7.6. dann nochm Physik und dann knallen die Sektkorken (und zwar unabhngig davon, was bei den Klausuren rausgekommen ist  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Sardokar

> rgert`s euch wenn ich sage dass ich jetzt schon Semesterferien habe??? Alle Pflichtveranstaltungen sind vorbei, nur noch nchsten Freitag ein Testat  
> 
> 
> Ok, danach heit es lernen fr die Nachprfung



Dafr haben die Anderen auch nicht 3 Wochen vor Semesterbeginn Chemieblockpraktikum gehabt   ::-angel:

----------


## MarkusM

> rgert`s euch wenn ich sage dass ich jetzt schon Semesterferien habe??? Alle Pflichtveranstaltungen sind vorbei, nur noch nchsten Freitag ein Testat  
> 
> 
> Ok, danach heit es lernen fr die Nachprfung


Bei mir gehts jetzt gerade erst richtig los   :Nixweiss: 


btw... kann mich mal jemand fr Histo motivieren?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Histo ist toll! (wenns vorbei ist)

----------


## Rael

> Histo ist toll! (wenns vorbei ist)


Ein bescheuerter Malkurs, man kam sich damals vor wie in der Grundschule, in Patho genau der gleiche Quatsch... Makro war hingegen cool  :Top: .

----------


## Cassy

@Sardokar: Es waren zum Glck nur 2 Wochen.... dafr kommt aber im Februar in den Ferien noch BC-Praktikum  :kotzen: 


PS: Sag mal, wie luft denn das Knochentestat so ab???

----------


## Sardokar

Kommt auf den Prfer an, bei wem haste?

----------


## Cassy

Bei der Godau... weil`s aber schon diese Woche Freitag ist und nicht wie bei den meisten der anderen kommen die Muskeln bei uns nicht dran.

Denk eh dass ich es nicht schaffe, eine Woche fr alle Knochen, Gelenke und Bnder ist einfach fr mich zu wenig Zeit.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Aaaaaarrrggghhhhh!!! Histo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kotz*

Und unsere Prfer scheinen ganz besonders auf solche "Welche der folgenden 5 Antwortmglichkeiten sind richtig? 1,2,3 oder 3,4 oder..." zu stehen. tzend. Ist doch alles *******!

----------


## thinker

Ich werde mal wieder keine Semesterfeiren haben...wuhu!
Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Mal wenigstens alle Klausuren gut schaffe!

Am 1. Histo und biopsychosoziales (Arzt Patienten-Gedns)
am 18. Chemie
am 18.8. dann Physikumsprfund Med.Psych/Soz.

Und eben KPP noch und mein wissenschaftl. Projekt will auch noch gemacht werden....ach, und StudiPat auch...h...adieu Freizeit.

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Du Armer! Mir werden durch Klausuren gerade mal 3 Tage (bzw. 5, wenn du das erste Wochenende mitrechnest) von den Semesterferien abgeknapst...ansonsten 2 3/4 Monate komplett frei...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sardokar

> Bei der Godau... weil`s aber schon diese Woche Freitag ist und nicht wie bei den meisten der anderen kommen die Muskeln bei uns nicht dran.
> 
> Denk eh dass ich es nicht schaffe, eine Woche fr alle Knochen, Gelenke und Bnder ist einfach fr mich zu wenig Zeit.


Kenne die nicht. Aber Knochen und Bnder ist in ner Woche mglich - musste halt reinhaun =)

----------


## batal

Godau ist total geil. Hatte bei der beide Histo Testate. Ich denk bei der wird das so laufen: "Was ist das?" - ein Knochen - "Gut, bestanden"

----------


## Cassy

Oh ich hau schon rein.... .aber mein Hirn ist einfach zu klein um das alles zu behalten... wobei, lieber jetzt Prfung und dafr keine Muskeln lernen  :Grinnnss!:  Das wren nmlich auch noch der ein oder andere.

@batal: Denk schon dass sie danz ok ist, hab bisher echt nur Gutes von ihr gehrt. Wr toll wenn ihr reicht wenn man erkennt um welchen Knochen es sich handelt. Auf die ganzen "Tuberositas", "Incusura" und Co wrde ich gern verzichten. 
Wann hast du denn dein Knochentestat?

----------


## batal

Ich hab am 2. Juli beim Wagner

----------


## schenky

Godau ? Sagt mir gar nix.
Ich hab am 1.7. beim Shiozawa Knochentestat . Habt ihr ber den auch was berichten ? ;)
 Gru

Sebastian

----------


## Sardokar

also Sebastian:
Der Shio ist ganz i.O.
fragt viele Klinische Dinge ab - "wie kann ich einen Kreuzbandriss diagnostizieren?"

und ansonsten kennt ihr ja Samuel Beckett`s "Warten auf Godau"   ::-angel:

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> wie kann ich einen Kreuzbandriss diagnostizieren


MRT   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> MRT


Und ich glaub das war auch die einzige Mglichkeit oder ???  :hmmm...:

----------


## TonyClifton

jedenfalls die billigste ;)

----------


## hennessy

> Und ich glaub das war auch die einzige Mglichkeit oder ???


wie ist es denn mit einer klinischen Untersuchung? Stichpunkt Schubladenphnomen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> wie ist es denn mit einer klinischen Untersuchung? Stichpunkt Schubladenphnomen.


Ach Quatsch, ist doch alles alter Schnickschnack wozu den
Unterschenkel gegen den Oberschenkel verschieben, wenn man den Patienten
auch ma gepflegt durchs mrt schieben kann.Am besten gleich als Ganzkrper-Mrt.
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Die Godau ist durchschnittlich gro und ein kleines bisschen breiter als die gewnschten Modelmae  :hmmm...:  Im Histokurs war die aber super nett und hat viel erklrt.

Wagner ist top  :Top:  Hatte bei dem Histo mndlich. Wenn er merkt dass du nicht weiter weit, dann versucht er dich zur Lsung zu schupsen.

----------


## Rael

> Ach Quatsch, ist doch alles alter Schnickschnack wozu den
>  Unterschenkel gegen den Oberschenkel verschieben, wenn man den Patienten
>  auch ma gepflegt durchs mrt schieben kann.Am besten gleich als Ganzkrper-Mrt.


Aber bitte nur bei Privatpatienten.

----------


## hennessy

> Aber bitte nur bei Privatpatienten.


Recht oft kann er das eh nicht durchfhren, denn dann ist er sofort im Wirtschaftlichkeits-Prfverfahren. Und die Jungs dort kennen keine Gnade. Da heit es: Alles, was unwirtschaftlich abgerechnet wurde, muss zurckbezahlt werden.   :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> Ach Quatsch, ist doch alles alter Schnickschnack wozu den
> Unterschenkel gegen den Oberschenkel verschieben, wenn man den Patienten
> auch ma gepflegt durchs mrt schieben kann.Am besten gleich als Ganzkrper-Mrt.


Und um ganz sicher zu gehen machen wir auch noch eine Arthroskopie hinterher.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Und um ganz sicher zu gehen machen wir auch noch eine Arthroskopie hinterher.


Na Gut, berredet, aber bitte nur in einem MRT ab 7T damit die
Bilder auch schn klar werden und Arthroskopie auch nur vom CA.  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

> Na Gut, berredet, aber bitte nur in einem MRT ab 7T damit die
> Bilder auch schn klar werden und Arthroskopie auch nur vom CA.


und assistiert wird von einem Gefchirurg und Neurochirurg. Man wei ja nie!

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

So eben haben wir das Gesundheitssystem komplett in die Ruinen getrieben.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Ich trume manchmal heimlich davon, in einer Prfung nur ausgemachten Schwachsinn zu erzhlen! Wrde mich echt mal interessieren, was dann passieren wrde.. Toll.. meine ultimative Antwort auf jede Frage wrde "Funiculus spermaticus" lauten.. Hach! 
(Besonders in der mndlichen Physikumsprfung, wo ja wohl die vollen 15min durchgeprft werden mssen.)

----------


## aachen2010

Findet ihr das alle wirklich so schlimm?

Da schm ich mich schon fast wieder dass ich mich so sehr aufs Studium freu  ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:   :Woow:   :peng: 
also sowas...:P

----------


## thinker

Man findet immer das toller was man nicht hat  :hmmm...: 

Also trotz der ganzen Anstrengungen: Wir studieren ja immerhin noch! Wir htten auch abbrechen knnen.... ;)

----------


## CNSVX

@ aachen 2010:
Ich denke, wir haben uns alle aufs Studium gefreut und ich denke auch immer noch, dass es absolut mein Traumfach ist.
Aber vorher hie es immer, dass Medizin ein hartes Studienfach sei, man selbst konnte sich da aber nicht so viel drunter vorstellen. Ich fr meinen Teil war mir sicher, dass meine Motivation das schon irgendwie ertrglich machen wrde.
Wenn man aber erstmal in allem drinsteckt und wirklich keinen anderen Lebenshalt ausser Lernen mehr hat(ist phasenweise wirklich so), dann hilft auch die grte Motivation nichts. Mittlerweile hatte JEDES Mdchen in meinem Freundeskreis schonmal mindestens ein richtiges Tief, in dem er nur noch heulend zu Hause rumsa. Ich wette auch, dass mindestens 2/3 des Semesters zwischendurch bers Abbrechen nachgedacht haben. 
Ich wei, dass du dir das vorher nicht vorstellen kannst. Fr mich war das Studium immer mein grter Traum, deshalb htte ich vorher auch nie geglaubt, dass es mir mal so geht.
Ich kann dir mal ein paar Beispiele nennen, die den Stress verdeutlichen: Eine Mitstudentin ist nicht zum Arzt gegangen, trotz Verdacht auf ne Blinddarmentzndung, weil sie unbedingt eine Chemieprfung mitschreiben wollte. Andere waren wirklich so fertig und hatten so ne Prfungsangst, dass sie auf Medikamente zurckgreifen mussten. Wieder andere bekommen in den schlimmsten Zeiten nichts zu Essen runter.
Also jedenfalls bei uns ist das erste Jahr so hart, dass ich denke, dass Medizinstudenten am ungesndesten leben! ABER: Es ist trotzdem mein Ding! Ich wei, wofr ich das alles mache und es interessiert mich!

Es gibt brigens auch Leute, die wirklich locker drauf sind und denen es trotz dem ganzen Stress wirklich gut geht.
Fr alle anderen: Augen zu und durch!

Also mach das Studium, wenn es dein Ding ist. Irgendwie bersteht man dann doch alles.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Aber ich sag dir: Wenn du erstmal im 1. Jahr bist, wirst du unser Gejammer verstehen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## DocOZ

also stressig ist es ohne zweifel, aber geheult habe ich zum beispiel noch lange nicht    :Grinnnss!:   - u heulen wegen uni kann ich auch nicht wirklich verstehen und nachvollziehen! :dagegen:   im groen und ganzen ist es doch auszuhalten. macht euch einfach nicht zu viel stress u NEHMT EUCH DIE ZEIT was anderes zu tun. das habe ich mittlerweile festgestellt. klar knnte man ewig lernen und zeit hat man irgendwie nie, aber man muss sich einfach ausgleiche schaffen u sollte dann - auch wenn morgen eben ein testat ansteht - mal irgendwas anderes machen. damit gehts einem echt besser, auch wenn man meint, das ganze leben dreht sich im moment nur um die uni....

----------


## Strodti

Ich kann es schon verstehen... wenn die Nachklausuren so klasse kurz nach den anderen regulren Klausuren liegen und die Leute einfach Angst haben nicht alle Scheine mitzunehmen... Jeder kennt doch Kommilitonen, die zudem noch ziemlichen Druch von zuhause bekommen.
Eine gewisse Gelassenheit ist sicherlich ganz hilfreich, aber die muss man erstmal bekommen.

Gru, Strodti

P.S.: Neuroanatomie   :kotzen:

----------


## bobbit

> P.S.: Neuroanatomie


Ich sollte mal den Trepel auspacken...   ::-oopss:

----------


## coron

> - u heulen wegen uni kann ich auch nicht wirklich verstehen und nachvollziehen!


Wenn du irgendwann mal mit Patienten zu tun haben willst, solltest du das ndern (das Nicht-Verstehen-Knnen)!   ::-stud:   ::-angel:  
Heulen ist nicht die seltenste (und wohl auch nicht die schlechteste) Weise, mit Stress umzugehen.

(Zum Thema Stress und Medizinstudenten gibt's noch eine schne Studie:
Voltmer_Gesundheitswesen_2008_MedSTud_1_5.pdf, bes. Abb. 1)

----------


## MarkusM

So langsam find ichs ja irgendwie lustig, wie ich es immer wieder schaffe, gegen die Gesetze der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verstoen... Histo II Testat... 100 Prparate... zu jedem kann ich was sagen, nur net zu diesem einen Zahn... schau ich heute morgen um 7 durchs Mikroskop... was sehe ich... den Zahn... und das ist dauernd so... ich muss nur noch lachen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Doctse

> ... schau ich heute morgen um 7 durchs Mikroskop... was sehe ich... den Zahn...


Immerhin hast du ihn erkannt  :Grinnnss!: 
Das mit den Versten gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeit kenne ich. Man gewhnt sich dran^^

----------


## DocOZ

sooooo leute: ab jetzt ist schluss mit vorklinik frust!! wenigstens bis morgen frh! alle zeichen stehen auf fuball und ihr solltet euch jetzt lieber ein bierchen schnappen und mit euren freunden zu irgend einer public viewing veranstaltung gehen!!! dann wird auch das ganze geheule vergessen sein ;) und ihr habt mal einfach nur spa!
also bcher zu und los gehts   :Party:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Jeder kennt doch Kommilitonen, die zudem noch ziemlichen Druch von zuhause bekommen.



Ach wirklich?!?

----------


## CYP21B

> sooooo leute: ab jetzt ist schluss mit vorklinik frust!! wenigstens bis morgen frh! alle zeichen stehen auf fuball und ihr solltet euch jetzt lieber ein bierchen schnappen und mit euren freunden zu irgend einer public viewing veranstaltung gehen!!! dann wird auch das ganze geheule vergessen sein ;) und ihr habt mal einfach nur spa!
> also bcher zu und los gehts


Schn wre es.  Nur htten die dann unser Histotestat humaner legen mssen. Das ist dummerweise genau morgen.

----------


## DocOZ

DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND, DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND   :Party:   :Party:  









> Schn wre es.  Nur htten die dann unser Histotestat humaner legen mssen. Das ist dummerweise genau morgen.


sch** doch drauf. ich hab morgen auch nen anatomie testat.....also heute   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Das packt ihr sicher - ist zwar bld gelegt, aber sowas kommt halt vor. Die bayerischen Realschler schreiben heute ihre Abschlussprfung...

Bei mir laufen solche Tage immer super - wenn ich krank bin/nicht geschlafen habe etc., laufe ich zur Hchstform auf...am Tag nach dem WM-Achtelfinale gegen Schweden, bei dem ich im Stadion war und natrlich danach noch feiern, habe ich eine wunderschne 15-Punkte-Klausur hingelegt...

----------


## Strodti

Jungs, ich hab heute einen echten Motivationsschub bekommen. Mute heute morgen eine Neuroanatomieprfung schreiben, konnte aufgrund von Histo Psycho und Chemieklausuren erst seit Sonntag lernen und habs geschafft!!! Total geil... ich hab den ganzen Mist zwar nur im Kurzzeitgedchtnis gehabt, aber irgendwie habe ich (knapp) bestanden.
Heute Abend nich Sozio, Mittwoch dann Physiologe und Physik eine woche spter und dann
*FERIEN*

----------


## Cassy

Schn fr dich... aber ich hab nen derben Tiefschlag bekommen. Muss in BC als auch noch in die Nachklausur. Morgen entscheidet es sich wegen Histo, dann mssten die Ergebnisse endlich da sein. Und morgen ist der enscheidende Moment gekommen ob ich durch das Knochentestat durchfalle oder tatschlich dieses Semester auch mal was schaffe  :kotzen:

----------


## Strodti

Das ist ja Mist... ich wnsche Dir viel Erfolg bei deinen Testaten und Klausuren! Diese mndlichen Testate sind eh super Prfer und Prparat abhngig. Da sind auch schon ganz schlaue Leute durchgefallen.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Diese mndlichen Testate sind eh super Prfer und Prparat abhngig.



OH JA!!!

ALLERDINGS!!!

UND WIE!!!   :kotzen:  




Ich bin eh dieses Semester Anwrterin auf den "Vorklinik-Loser-Award" des Jahres...   :Traurig:  Naja, was solls.

----------


## Cassy

Das Schlimme daran ist: nach all den versemmelten Klausuren fehlt mir jegliche Motivation zum Lernen, obwohl ich ja noch morgen eine Prfung habe. Auerdem fhl ich mich nur noch mde, k.o. und kann mich kaum konzentrieren *jammer*  :Traurig: 

Bei so nem Loser-Award wr ich an meiner Uni grad auch ganz vorn dabei...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Lava

> So langsam find ichs ja irgendwie lustig, wie ich es immer wieder schaffe, gegen die Gesetze der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verstoen... Histo II Testat... 100 Prparate... zu jedem kann ich was sagen, nur net zu diesem einen Zahn... schau ich heute morgen um 7 durchs Mikroskop... was sehe ich... den Zahn... und das ist dauernd so... ich muss nur noch lachen


Was hab ich dir gesagt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## batal

> Ich trume manchmal heimlich davon, in einer Prfung nur ausgemachten Schwachsinn zu erzhlen! Wrde mich echt mal interessieren, was dann passieren wrde.. Toll.. meine ultimative Antwort auf jede Frage wrde "Funiculus spermaticus" lauten.. Hach! 
> (Besonders in der mndlichen Physikumsprfung, wo ja wohl die vollen 15min durchgeprft werden mssen.)


haha geil  :Smilie: 
was ich schon sooo lange machen will ist auf irgendwas mit M. levator ani zu antworten. ich hab nur so angst der prfer wrde denken ich meine es ernst.

----------


## MarkusM

> "Vorklinik-Loser-Award"


Da steh ich doch schon ganz oben auf der Nominee Liste 
 :bhh:

----------


## Nilani

Ach, wir schaffen das schon. Bin auch durch die BC-Klausur gerasselt. Hab aber insgesamt deutlich mehr Punkte, wie erwartet und das hat mich aufgebaut, auch wenns einige vielleicht komisch fanden, dass ich mich ber nicht bestandene Klausur "gefreut" hab. Jetzt hab ich Hoffnung, dass ich in 1,5 Wo die 3 mehr ntigen Punkte doch noch schaffe.

Ich hab brigens auch lang gebraucht wg. der Uni zu heulen, ist mir aber dieses Semester (und wirklich erst dieses, auch wenn ich in Ana auch mal durchgefallen war) passiert. Es ist einfach unheimlich frustrierend, wenn man stundenlang ber Bchern hngt und dann vom Prof. entweder das gefragt wird, was man aus Zeitgrnden auslassen mute (steht bei mir auch gaaaanz gro in rot auf der Stirn oder so   :Grinnnss!:  ) oder eben wenn man dann vor ner Klausur sitzt und von 30 Fragen gerade mal 2 wirklich sicher beantworten kann. Wenns dann halt daran liegt, dass der Prof mal wieder austickt und nicht an mangelnden Lernen, zieht das arg runter.

Manchmal hilft brigens wirklich ne Pause, auch wenns blde ist, wenn so viele Prfungen hintereinander sind. Bei uns in der Anatomie konnte man auch gut schieben (gab 4 Termine, wobei man 3 Versuche hatte). ich hab bis gestern die BC bestreikt, aber heut gehts mit neuem Elan weiter ... Chaka, wir schaffen das   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## abi07

Endlich mal ein wahrer Optimist!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cara21

Nilani, ich drck dir die Daumen und denk grad: Schon hunderte vor dir haben es geschafft Darth Reiser zu besiegen und auch nicht immer beim ersten Versuch! Toi toi toi. Ich war auch in der Generalklausur und hab sie berlebt............. dafr hat er mich im mdl. Physikum gekpft  :grrrr....: 
Dir viel Erfolg!!

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Ich hab manchmal wirklich den Eindruck, es ist ne reine Kopfsache. Beim Lernen musst du dich solange durchbeien, bis du gegenber dem jeweiligen Hassfach (Histo!!!!!!!!!) nur noch Trotz empfindest und denkst "Von dir lass ich mich nicht fertig machen". 
Und in den Prfungen gewinnt einfach sehr oft die dreiste Tour. Fast unabhngig vom Wissensstand: Je selbstbewusster und entspannter du in die Prfung gehst, desto besser lufst. Wenn du dagegen gut vorbereitet und wie ein Hufchen Elend reingehst, wirds *******.

----------


## expecting

> haha geil 
> was ich schon sooo lange machen will ist auf irgendwas mit M. levator ani zu antworten. ich hab nur so angst der prfer wrde denken ich meine es ernst.


Hehe, so ist das bei mir mit der Crena Ani   :Grinnnss!:  



So, ich lass jetzt auch mal ein bisschen Frust hier ab. Prinzipiell schieb ich ja ne ruhige Kugel, fall des fteren mal durch Prfungen und kriegs am Ende aber schon noch hin. Aber momentan frustets mich schon auch irgendwie.

Meine grandiose Klausuren-Historie:
- Ana I: auf Anhieb bestanden!   :Grinnnss!:  
- Chemie: 1. Klausur: 6 / 60   :Grinnnss!:   ... in der 2. Nachklausur bestanden (oleeeeee)
- Physik: 1. Klausur 4 / 30   :Grinnnss!:  , 2. Klausur 14 / 30 und damit 1 Punkt an der Bestehensgrenze vorbei ... und das war ein bertragungsfehler!! Hrmgrmlgrmpf. Also nchstes Jahr noch 2 Praktikumstage wiederholen + Klausur nachschreiben.
- Ana II: weil ich fr die Chemie- und Physik - Nachklausuren lernen musste, bin ich natrlich nicht zu Ana II gekommen, und muss jetzt am Mittwoch (2.7.) in die Nachklausur. Zu Hlf, ich kann doch nichts!

Das witzige ist, dass ich Mittwoch abends um 18:30 die Ana II - Klausur schreib, und Donnerstag morgens um 08:00 Biochemie-Abfrage hab   :grrrr....:   wie soll das denn funktionieren? (Die BC-Abfragen sind bei uns sehr wichtig, nur wenn man da und in den Klausuren einen gewissen Schnitt hat, kriegt man den Schein.)
Lern ich jetzt Ana, und vergess Biochemie? Oder umgekehrt? Beides ist schwer mglich. Ach menno   :Nixweiss:  

bin dann mal wieder   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ... "der einzige Mann, der in meinem Bett schlft, heit Prometheus"   ::-stud:

----------


## Lava

> Und in den Prfungen gewinnt einfach sehr oft die dreiste Tour. Fast unabhngig vom Wissensstand: Je selbstbewusster und entspannter du in die Prfung gehst, desto besser lufst. Wenn du dagegen gut vorbereitet und wie ein Hufchen Elend reingehst, wirds *******.


Das beste ist die Mischung aus beidem  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

Ich hab hier so viel rumgepienst... Jetzt muss auch mal was positives kommen. Ich hab nur noch Physik brig... Bis jetzt nen 1.2 er Schnitt. Heute wird gefeiert!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CH16

> im groen und ganzen ist es doch auszuhalten. macht euch einfach nicht zu viel stress u NEHMT EUCH DIE ZEIT was anderes zu tun. das habe ich mittlerweile festgestellt. klar knnte man ewig lernen und zeit hat man irgendwie nie, aber man muss sich einfach ausgleiche schaffen u sollte dann - auch wenn morgen eben ein testat ansteht - mal irgendwas anderes machen. damit gehts einem echt besser, auch wenn man meint, das ganze leben dreht sich im moment nur um die uni....


Vllig Richtig. Wir haben bei uns auch Leute, die den ganzen Tag nur lernen. Da bekommt man teilweise Gesprche mit a la "Und, wie viel hast du am WE gemacht?" "ALso Freitag nur 4 Stunden, dafr aber Samstag und Sonntag bestimmt je 8"... Meine Gte wir haben unsere HistoPrfung in 2 Wochen. Wenn man ununterbrochen lernt, weil man unglaubliche Angst hat durchzufallen, dann hlt man das nicht durch. Irgendwann kommt man dann an einen Zeitpunkt, an dem man sich fragt "Warum das alles?" und dann ist's zu spt. Man sollte die Studienzeit genieen, das ist die BESTE Zeit des Lebens. Wer da nur lernt und sein Leben verpasst, ist selber Schuld.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Zuviele Fcher und zuwenig Zeit. ich knnte kotzen.

11. ZNS Testat und Chemie Praktikumsklausur

15. Biochemie-I-Klausur
17. Physio-I-Klausur
18. Neuroanatomie Klausur

ARG  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Katecholamin

Mir gehts super: innerhalb von 3 Wochen nur noch Histo, BC, Physik und Bio! Yeaaaah...  :grrrr....:

----------


## bobbit

Chemie (Organik), Neuroanatomie, Physik und dann fr die abschlieenden Prfungen in Anatomie alles wiederholen - also Mkro und Makro sowie Neuro, vielleicht auch mal Embryo lernen   :Oh nee...:  

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arman

am 19.Juli:
Biochemie, Histo, Humangenetik, Molekularbiologie, Physiologie

 :Grinnnss!:  

und man kann einfach nicht abschtzen wie schwer das wird.... 

aber erstmal freu ich mich aufs FINAAALE.... !!!

----------


## Rael

> Chemie (Organik), Neuroanatomie, Physik und dann fr die abschlieenden Prfungen in Anatomie alles wiederholen - also Mkro und Makro sowie Neuro, vielleicht auch mal Embryo lernen


Embryo mochte ich eigentlich, wenn auch eher den speziellen Teil, es gibt auch ein paar nette "Aha"-Momente in Bezug auf die Makroanatomie, wodurch man die Inhalte derselben noch besser behlt. Zum kurzen Einpauken sind vielleicht die Abbildungen im Prometheus nicht schlecht, die brigens aus dem Buch "Sadler - Medizinische Embryologie" stammen, das ich sehr empfehlenswert finde, allerdings natrlich nicht, um sich die Embryo jetzt noch komplett anzueigen, so ein paar allgemeine Aspekte daraus knnten aber vielleicht ntzlich sein.

----------


## abi07

Nie wieder Termi!!!! (Von der Klausur nchste Woche abgesehen...)

----------


## CNSVX

@ abi: Sicher??? Also Latein haben wir auch schon lngst hinter uns gelassen, aber wir bekommen irgendwann nochmal griechisch...  :Keks:

----------


## thinker

Griechisch ?  Wofr ? Bzw. das bisschen was man brauch eignet man sich doch so an bzw. hat man doch in Termi schon gehabt ?! ^^ Seltsam....



Ich habe ein bisschen sehr Angst vor der Histo-Klausur mrogen....aiaiai

----------


## Jucan

Histo ist so der Horror, prinzipiell ja noch interessant, aber so tzend viel. Ich habe den Lllmann-Rauch, der liest sich ganz gut, aber habt ihr das alles wirklich gelernt   :Woow:  

Die Klausur ist erst am 23.7, aber das wird trotzdem eng...

----------


## abi07

@CNSVX: Ja, sicher - wahrscheinlich ist das nur bei euch gesplitet, weil ihr ja Modellstudiengang habt. Wir haben Latein und Griechisch gemacht (weil wir ein Lateinerkurs sind sogar sehr viel Griechisch).

----------


## thinker

> Histo ist so der Horror, prinzipiell ja noch interessant, aber so tzend viel. Ich habe den Lllmann-Rauch, der liest sich ganz gut, aber habt ihr das alles wirklich gelernt   ...


Also wir haben auch den Lllmann hier und ich kann auch ziiiiiiemlich viel (das Auge habe ich jedoch fast gnzlich ausgespart), aber so bei den ganzen Hormonen (bzw. was wo synthetisiert wird und wirkt) und so ganz viel Kleinkram...aah...Magen-Darm suckt ja eh :x

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Also ich hab ja den Eindruck, mit dem Thieme-Kurzlehrbuch ganz gut im Rennen zu liegen. Und damit schafft man die komplette Histologie in 2 Wochen...

----------


## thinker

Kurzlehrbuch ?! Hmm....wei nicht. Stehen da denn auch all die kleinen Sachen drin (aber dann wrs ja nicht mehr kurz :x), wie die ganzen Hormone und all so n Kram ?! 


Hmm, also ich glaub das war nix, aber das glauben alle....   :Keks:  
Aber wie ich mein Glck aus dem letzten Semester kenne wars bei mir dann wohl wirklich nicht ausreichend....die haben uns ganz gemeine Bilder vorgesetzt...pff.

----------


## CYP21B

Ich denke zum Einstieg ist das KLB ganz ok. Insgesamt reichen wird es in der Regel wohl nicht. Fand es zumindest dafr nicht tiefgehend genug.

----------


## expecting

Aaaaah   :Oh nee...:   ich hab morgen Ana 2 Nachklausur. Ich hab mir noch nicht mal angeschaut, muss aber morgen knnen:

- Milz + Histo
- Nieren + Histo
- Nebennieren + Histo
- Geschlechtsorgane + Histo
- komplette Embryo (okay, lass ich eh weg   :peng:   )
- Gef- und Nervenverlufe im Becken

den Rest (Thoraxorgane + Histo, Verdauungstrakt + Histo, Gefe und Nerven in Thorax und Abdomen) kann ich auch nur flchtig ... ahhhhhhh   ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Inelein

@expecting: Ich will ja nicht schimpfen, aber warum kommt es mir so vor, als ob deine Probleme hausgemacht sind  :Grinnnss!:  ?

----------


## expecting

> @expecting: Ich will ja nicht schimpfen, aber warum kommt es mir so vor, als ob deine Probleme hausgemacht sind  ?


das knnte schon sein, ja   ::-oopss:   :peng:

----------


## MarkusM

Tschaaakkaaaa... morgen um 9 zweiter Anlauf im mndlichen Histo-Testat... dieses mal kann ich den schei Zahn   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

wnsch allen viel Glck, die morgen Prfung haben. Mge der Frust-Thread auch mal wieder fr ein paar Freudensprnge und glckliche Momente herhalten   :Top:

----------


## Arman

kennt jemand folgendes Problem:

das ganze Semester mitgemacht, gut gelernt auf die anstehende Prfung am Ende des Semesters, und jetzt 3 Wochen vor der Prfung ist die Luft raus.
Kaum noch motiviert... Nur noch am Kreuzen ab und an...

wrd ich die 3 Wochen jetzt noch Gas geben wre die Prfung ein Klacks... naja...

----------


## Cassy

Also ich fand das Kurzlehrbuch plus Duale Reihe Anatomie fr Histo ausreichend.... zumindest so dass man die schriftliche Prfung knapp bestehen kann und fr beide Klausuren nicht nochmals ran muss  ::-angel:  Fr die ganz dicken Bcher wrde mir die Zeit zum Lesen einfach nicht ausreichen.

----------


## Michael72

> kennt jemand folgendes Problem:
> 
>  das ganze Semester mitgemacht, gut gelernt auf die anstehende Prfung am Ende des Semesters, und jetzt 3 Wochen vor der Prfung ist die Luft raus.
>  Kaum noch motiviert... Nur noch am Kreuzen ab und an...
> 
>  wrd ich die 3 Wochen jetzt noch Gas geben wre die Prfung ein Klacks... naja...


Ja, kenne ich. Klappt aber trotzdem mit der Klausur, wirst sehen. Freu' Dich schon mal auf's fast doppelt so lange Wintersemester  :hmmm...:

----------


## Arman

> Ja, kenne ich. Klappt aber trotzdem mit der Klausur, wirst sehen. Freu' Dich schon mal auf's fast doppelt so lange Wintersemester



hm ja, hab gehrt sollen sehr viele Seminare, Praktikas und Kurse geben....
im Grunde also das was die meisten gar nich abknnen. ;)

auer HUmanegentik: das war echt locker (KEIN Protokoll)   :Top:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Neuroanatomie in 2,5 Wochen machbar ist?

Oder muss ich erst gar nicht anfangen mit Lernen?   ::-angel:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Neuroanatomie in 2,5 Wochen machbar ist?
> 
> Oder muss ich erst gar nicht anfangen mit Lernen?


Die Antwort lautet: Ja

----------


## Lifendhil

Doppel-Ja   :hmmm...:

----------


## Stina 1

Jetzt muss ich auch mal richtig jammern bzw. mich aufregen:
Morgen ist Physio-Klausur und nur weil hier Leute wie Silbernagel und Schmitt am Lehrstuhl waren sind in den Altklausuren Sachen dran, die nicht mal im Physikum gefragt werden:zB. Ghrelin (hei das so?)
Ich hab das Gefhl nix zu knnen, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit gelernt habe. Hab die letzten Tage sogar in der Bib gelernt, um nicht abgelenkt zu werden. Die Fragen aus der Schwarzen Reihe habe ich auch schon gekreuzt. Ich bin schon so weit alles hinschmeien zu wollen. 
Jammer, kotz,...

 :grrrr....:

----------


## CNSVX

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Neuroanatomie in 2,5 Wochen machbar ist?


Hehe, geil.... ich habe 4 Tage fr Neuro!!!!!! 2,5 Wochen... was ist das denn fr ein Luxus!?!?!?  :grrrr....:

----------


## Arman

> Hehe, geil.... ich habe 4 Tage fr Neuro!!!!!! 2,5 Wochen... was ist das denn fr ein Luxus!?!?!?


wie kann man 4 (bzw. x) Tage fr ein Thema haben?
verbietet einem jemand vorher schon was zu lernen ?

----------


## abi07

@Wrzburger: Viel Erfolg in der Klausur morgen - ihr packt das schon! Ab 8.30 Uhr sind die Daumen gedrckt!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

Oh was schreibt ihr denn?? Ich schreib Gko, aber erst nachmittags ...

----------


## CNSVX

@ Arman: Hehe, geiler Kommentar! Natrlich htte man auch vorher schon lernen knnen... Problem: Letzte Woche Histo- und Anaprfung, diese Woche Chemie und Anatomieprfung ber den ganzen Kopf. Das komplette Semester kann einfach erst Freitag nach Chemie und Anatomie anfangen fr Neuro zu lernen. Das ist grad bei uns die schlimmste Klausurenphase des ganzen Jahres.
Wenn ich auch noch Neuro gelernt htte, htt ich gar nicht mehr schlafen knnen.

----------


## Sardokar

du stellst dich aber auch an:
Schlaf wird vllig berbewertet.

----------


## Grbler

In der Tat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich hab das mit dem parallel lernen von mehreren Fchern auch noch nicht so raus... wenn das irgendwie geht, wird immer schn eines nach dem anderen gelernt. Und bisher hat das alles geklappt (inkl.Histo und Neuroana)

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> In der Tat


Wird morgen von 9-12 in unserer Lieblingsveranstaltung nachgeholt! 
(I   :Love:  Hygiene-VL!)

----------


## Lifendhil

> @Wrzburger: Viel Erfolg in der Klausur morgen - ihr packt das schon! Ab 8.30 Uhr sind die Daumen gedrckt!


Hey danke!

Ich brauch zwar nur noch sehr wenig Punkte, aber nervs bin ich jetzt irgendwie doch. Hab halt auch kaum gelernt.... Bin zwar mit Physio frs Physikum durch, aber die fragen teilweise doch sehr spezielle Praktikumsgeschichten. "Diesen Graphen haben sie bei Praktikum X gesehen, was bedeutet der Anstieg....".
hm ja, als ob man das noch wsste - so toll waren die Praktika dann doch nicht. Nunja, das wird schon.... letzte Prfung vorm Physikum!!!
Und dann wird in 3 bis 4 Wochen wirklich gezittert... 
 ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

Und, wie ist es gelaufen???

----------


## Lifendhil

Supi. Ergebnisse sind gerade raus und es ist echt ein gutes Gefhl (gerade jetzt vorm Physikum) dass man mit so wenig Aufwand so ein hbsches Ergebnis hinzaubern konnte. Dann ist vielleicht doch mehr von meiner Physio-Lernerei hngen geblieben als ich dachte.  :Party:  
Aber unser Semester war insgesamt ganz gut. Die Bestehensgrenze wurde nur von 34 auf 30 runtergesetzt.

----------


## expecting

Juhuuuu!   ::-dance:  

4,5 Tage lernen hat ausgereicht fr die Ana 2 + Histo + Embryo - Klausur ... hab sogar 35 von 48 Punkten, also ber 70%   ::-stud:  

Ab jetzt wirds gechillt ... in den nchsten 3 Wochen muss ich insgesamt noch 6 mal in die Uni, davon sind:
- 2 mal Physio Seminar, an einem der beiden Termine halt ich vllt ein Referat
- 1 mal Bio-Praktikum inkl. Abfrage, ist aber nicht schlimm
- 1 mal BC-Abfrage (okay, das ist schon schlimm   :Aufgepasst!:   )
- 2 mal BC-Praktikum (das ist zwar tzend lang, aber machbar)

Schubiduu   ::-dance:

----------


## Nilani

supi, gratuliere euch, schn, hat es ja doch geklappt, dass man hier nicht nur Frust rauslassen braucht   :Top:  

Bei mir steht immer noch Physikum auf der Kippe, nur wg. einer Nachprfung, die man einigen Leuten verwehren will (und in die ich nur mute, weil ich um EINEN Punkt danebenlag   :Traurig:  ). Ganz aufgegeben hab ich noch nicht, aber so sicher, wie letzte Woche, dass es doch noch klappt, bin ich nu nicht mehr   :Oh nee...:

----------


## expecting

> Bei mir steht immer noch Physikum auf der Kippe, nur wg. einer Nachprfung, die man einigen Leuten verwehren will (und in die ich nur mute, weil ich um EINEN Punkt danebenlag   ). Ganz aufgegeben hab ich noch nicht, aber so sicher, wie letzte Woche, dass es doch noch klappt, bin ich nu nicht mehr


Wie mies ... bei solchen Haarspaltereien kommt mir auch echt nur das   :kotzen:  
Wir hatten im Mrz Physik-Klausur ... Bestehensgrenze 15 Punkte. Die B.-Grenze wurde auf 14 Punkte herabgesetzt, damit 60% bestehen. In der Nachklausur brauchte man dann aber auf einmal wieder 15 Punkte   :Aufgepasst!:   ... was soll das? Tja, und jetzt darfst du mal raten, wer aufgrund eines bertragungsfehlers (!) 14 Punkte hatte und deshalb nchstes Jahr die Klausur wiederholen darf .... hmmfoprmpfhghr.

In deiner Situation ... seh es positiv. Wenn sie dich tatschlich erst nchstes Semester zum Physikum zulassen, hast du quasi ein Lernsemester vorm Physikum   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

mit 1 Semester knnte ich mich noch anfreunden, aber in meinem Fall hiee das, BC-Praktikum wiederholen (obwohl ich jetzt alle 10 Testate bestanden hatte   :Aufgepasst!:  ) und ein ganzes Jahr verlieren, weil das erst wieder im bernchsten Semester stattfindet   :kotzen:   :Wand:

----------


## CNSVX

HILFE!!! In 7 Stunden schreibe ich Chemie und seitdem ich versucht habe Altklausuren zu kreuzen, bin ich vllig hoffnungslos. Das wird morgen niemals was. Ich hatte einfach mal viel zu wenig Zeit um das alles auswendig zu lernen. Die letzte Prfung ist doch grad mal einen Tag her!!!
Jetzt bin ich grad am Ende und leg mich schnell bis 6 Uhr schlafen... dann MUSS ich aus dem Bett kommen und noch was tun!  :Keks:  
Drckt mir bitte bitte die Daumen!!!!

----------


## Cara21

@ Nilani
Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass du das mit der Generalklausur schaffst! Kopf hoch und sei optimistisch. 
Ich hatte damals das Problem dass ich in die Physio und Biochgeneralklausur musste und fr beides lernen keine Zeit hatte und so hab ich mich auf Physio konzentriert. Fr Bioch hab ich keine einzige Silbe gelernt. Im Endeffekt habe ich dann Bioch mit Punktlandung bestanden und in Physio 5 Punkten zu wenig und somit nochmal ein Jahr wegen Physio.
Bei uns waren sehr viele in der Generalklausur, die die allermeisten aber auch bestanden haben. Also   :Top:  ! Ich drck die Daumen!

----------


## Nilani

naja, mir gehts nicht um die Generalklausur, sondern um diese blde Praktikums"eingangs"klausur (die ja jetzt keine mehr ist). Die fehlt mir noch und wir feilschen seit 1 Semester um ne 2. Wiederholung, die uns lt. Studienordnung zusteht, den Prof. aber jetzt seit ner Woche pltzlich nicht mehr interessiert. Mit guter Generalklausur hab ich  Argument mehr, weils sehr rgerlich wr, deswegen Jahr zu wiederholen, obwohl ich letzten endes alle 10 BC-Praktika bestanden habe   :Hh?:  

@CNSVX: Daumen hab ich gedrckt, aber erst ab halb 9. 4h Schlaf ... ich htte da arge Probleme rauszukommen aus dem Bett. Hoffe, die Prfung verlief doch noch erfolgreich   :hmmm...:

----------


## Cara21

Ok, aber was heit die fehlt euch noch? Das kapier ich nicht.... ihr wart doch alle zugelassen zum Praktikum, oder? MSST ihr die denn schreiben? Also seid ihr ohne nicht zugelassen zum Physikum? Wre lieb wenn du mich aufklrst. 

@CSNVX Daumen drcken war doch erst ab 9 oder? Du hast um 2 gepostet noch  7 h. Ich hoffe es hat geholfen....

----------


## ledoell

jupiduuu, der histo-schein ist mein!  :Party:

----------


## Nilani

zugelassen waren wir, weil wir Klausur jetzt nicht fr Praktikumszulassung brauchen, aber sie trotzdem Scheinbedingung ist. Rest per p.m., weil zu kompliziert 

@ Ledoell: Herzlichen Glckwunsch, wieder einen Schein mehr  :Party:

----------


## thinker

HISTO BESTANDEN! FUCK YEAH   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich habe ja ein wenig Angst, dass es einen "Glcksvorrat" gibt, der irgendwann leer ist... 
- Histoprfung am Mikroskop: einfache Prparate und faire Prfer (die Kommilitonen am Nachbarmikroskop wurden viel schwerere Sachen gefragt). Ich hab viel dafr gelernt, aber es war eben auch nicht schwierig.
- Soziologie: Nix getan (Klausur war wenige Stunden nach der Neuroanatomieprfung dran) und bestanden
- Physiologie: Es wurden 3 Fragen aus der Wertung genommen und nur deswegen habe ich bestanden

Also wenn ich von euch oder von den Kommilitonen hre, wie fleiige und auch gute Leute immer wieder in Nachklausuren mssen, komme ich mir ja schon etwas schbig vor. Krasse Sache... heute Abend gehts erstmal Tanzen und feiern und ab  Montag Abend sind
Ferien!

----------


## DocOZ

boah strodti hast du es gut!!!   :Top:  
auf mich warten noch neuro klausur am dienstag u pyhsik am mittwoch. danach kommt dann noch die physikumsquivalente anatomie prfung.....  :Hh?:  
ich htte auch so gerne ferien!!!!!!!!!!! bin so fertig im moment und mchte am liebsten nichts mehr von der uni hren!

----------


## Coppi

Zhne zusammenbeissen und durch, bald isses geschafft und dann wird auch das Wetter wieder (oder berhaupt) gut!

----------


## Jucan

@ thinker:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> HISTO BESTANDEN! FUCK YEAH


eheheh ich auch =) NUR noch chemie, znstestat, biochemie physio und neuro klausur.  :Oh nee...:  und das alles innerhalb von 7 tagen. ich geh tot

----------


## CNSVX

MEIN KOPF IST MATSCHE!!! Aber sowas von!!!
Seitdem ich am Freitag Chemie hinter mich gebracht habe (lief richtig sch... und wird ne knappe Sache), lerne ich nun Neuroanatomie. Muss jetzt noch ein Kapitel (Grohirn) verstehen und rausschreiben... dann gehts ans stumpfe auswendig lernen! Dabei ist mein Kopf grad echt schon richtig am Ende. Ich mache ausser Lernen NICHTS ausser Schlafen und zwischendurch mal schnell essen. Und bermorgen ist schon die Prfung. Oh weia!
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich am Mittwoch Physik schreibe und ich unbedingt kreuzen muss!! Dazu komme ich dann wohl heute Nacht um eins....

Boah, mein Kopf braucht Pause!!!!

----------


## Rael

> MEIN KOPF IST MATSCHE!!! Aber sowas von!!!
>  Seitdem ich am Freitag Chemie hinter mich gebracht habe (lief richtig sch... und wird ne knappe Sache), lerne ich nun Neuroanatomie. Muss jetzt noch ein Kapitel (Grohirn) verstehen und rausschreiben... dann gehts ans stumpfe auswendig lernen! Dabei ist mein Kopf grad echt schon richtig am Ende. Ich mache ausser Lernen NICHTS ausser Schlafen und zwischendurch mal schnell essen. Und bermorgen ist schon die Prfung. Oh weia!
>  Dazu kommt noch, dass ich am Mittwoch Physik schreibe und ich unbedingt kreuzen muss!! Dazu komme ich dann wohl heute Nacht um eins....
> 
>  Boah, mein Kopf braucht Pause!!!!


Das ist genau die richtige Vorbereitung auf dein Berufsleben  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Nilani

Ich wrd schon empfehlen, deinem Kopf dann auch die Pause zu gnnen. Nur lernen und schlafen bringt nicht viel. Geh zwischendurch mal ne halbe Stunde oder so raus und denk an gar nix. Hatte mir Sportzeugs angezogen, in der Hoffnung, in so nem alten Stadion ne Runde drehen zu knnen. Ging zwar nicht, aber zumindest war ich mal drauen, bin sporadisch paar Meter "gejoggt" (seit 3 Jahren absolut NULL Sport und daher nix Ausdauer   :Grinnnss!:  ) und es ging mir danach wesentlich besser. Mu nicht lang sein, aber so 20-30 min frische Luft und mal an gar nix denken, bringt echt viel (lnger trau ich mich auch kaum)

----------


## Lava

Irgendwas macht ihr falsch. Ich hab whrend des ganzen Studiums nie nie nie, auch nicht vorm HEX, nach 22Uhr lernen mssen... und auch seltenst mal nach 20Uhr  :Nixweiss:   :bhh:  



(Hach, es ist so schn, wenn man den Mist schon hinter sich hat und klugscheien kann. Man verzeihe es mir, ihr kommt ja auch noch dahin  :Blush: )

----------


## kruemel1987

wenn man das hier so liest bekommt man das gefhl es gbe nur menschen die 24/7 lernen. was ist denn mit eurem leben und dem spa? ihr seid jetzt jung und msst auch mal leben... find das echt schlimm, sich nur in seinem zimmer einzusperren. ich persnlich finde es sogar effektiver sich auszeiten zu nehmen und auch mal ein bisschn unvernnftig zu sein (was das lernen betrifft).
gibts denn hier niemanden, dem es genauso geht?

----------


## schenky

Naja, ich habe z.B. immer das Gefhl nicht genug zu wissen und lerne daher auch sehr viel und lange (mit Pausen natrlich).Ausserdem versuche ich (noch) alles auf Vertsndnis zu lernen. Aber das ist vermutlich typisches Ersti-Verhalten  :Keks:  

Wieviel von den Fchern der Vorklinik brauch man denn objektiv noch fr die Klinik ?

----------


## Doctse

> Wieviel von den Fchern der Vorklinik brauch man denn objektiv noch fr die Klinik ?


Das wichtigste ist die Physio. Daraus braucht man recht viel, besonders in der Inneren. Anatomie ist auch sehr ntzlich, besonders in den operativen Fchern. Biochemie brauchst du zu einem Bruchteil, z.B. in Pharma. Letztendlich reicht es aber, ein paar biochemische Basics irgendwo im Hinterkopf zu haben. Die meisten sind eh der Meinung, man braucht die BC gar nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein bester Freund, heute Facharzt fr Allgemeinmed, der sagte mir bei jedem Gesprch whrend meiner Vorklinikzeit "den Schei$$ brauchst du nie wieder" (ich htt ihn dafr jedesmal treten knnen, stand doch dauernd irgendein Testat an, wofr gelernt werden musste)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schenky

Danke  :Smilie: 

Ja so siehts aus. Stndig irgendwelche Testate. Nchste Woche steht die Chemieklausur an und ich hab teilweise keinen Plan was das alles soll und ohne Chemieschein kein BC-Praktikum im WS.

Naja, also ist das Motto Durchbeissen und die Klinik als Ziel vor Augen haben.

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Nur Lernen und Schlafen bringt echt gar nix. Pausen machen, Laufen gehn oder so und vor allen Dingen mit Anderen zusammen lernen! Zugegeben, das letzte Semester war bei uns echt locker, aber prinzipiell hatte ich an 4/5 Tagen pro Woche ab 16 Uhr sptestens nix mehr zu tun, wenn ich zwischen 8 und 10 angefangen habe. Und 2 Wochen vor der ersten Klausur anfangen wirklich konzentriert, aber nicht panisch, lernen. 

Am wichtigesten: Vorm Lernen entspannen. Mit Angst und Stress im Nacken bleibt nur ein Bruchteil dessen hngen, was mglich wre. Und genug Schlafen. Und zusammen lernen.

----------


## thinker

> Irgendwas macht ihr falsch. Ich hab whrend des ganzen Studiums nie nie nie, auch nicht vorm HEX, nach 22Uhr lernen mssen... und auch seltenst mal nach 20Uhr


Also wrde ich auch direkt morgens anfangen, oder wenigstens mittags konzentriert, dann wre das bei mir auch so, aber da ich mir leider immer vornehme ganz toll und lange zu lernen (  :Keks:  ) und es dann doch nicht tue weil ich mich MAL wieder ablenke kommt es schon vor, dass ich paar Tage vor der Klausur eben spt noch dran sitze...

Aber 24/d geht bei mir gar nicht ^^...ich schlaf da wirklich sonst ber den Bchern ein..

----------


## Arman

> wenn man das hier so liest bekommt man das gefhl es gbe nur menschen die 24/7 lernen. was ist denn mit eurem leben und dem spa? ihr seid jetzt jung und msst auch mal leben... find das echt schlimm, sich nur in seinem zimmer einzusperren. ich persnlich finde es sogar effektiver sich auszeiten zu nehmen und auch mal ein bisschn unvernnftig zu sein (was das lernen betrifft).
> gibts denn hier niemanden, dem es genauso geht?


seh ich genauso.
Wichtig ist es meiner Meinung nach, dass man am Ball bleibt, also mit dem Stoff whrend des Semesters mitkommt und nicht alles auf die letzten 2-3 Wochen aufschiebt.
Dann hat man genug Luft fr Sport und Freizeit.

----------


## Nilani

Naja, klappt leider nur nicht immer so, das mit dem "auf dem Laufenden bleiben whrend des Semesters".  Bei uns war BC dieses Sem. einfach mal derartig stressig mit jeder Woche Testat, dass man alles andere (leider) doch eher vernachlssigt hat, weil man da den Schein schon fast in der Tasche hatte. Aber selbst mit mehr Druck, htte ich mich vermutlich eher dafr entschieden, eins zu schieben.

Insgesamt ist es bei mir jedoch hnlich, wie bei Vorrednern. Ich lerne zum ersten relativ langsam, zum weiteren eher mit vielen Pausen (was ich mir abgewhnen zu versuche, in dem ich in die Bib gehe, wo man zur Zeit aber auch gut abgelenkt werden kann   ::-angel:  ). Abgesehen davon bin ich Nachtmensch und hab festgestellt, dass es mir berhaupt gar nix bringt, mich um 8 an den Schreibtisch zu setzen. Dafr hab ich halt um 22 Uhr nochmal ein Hoch und hab auch kein Problem damit, bis Mitternacht dann zu lernen.

Groartig weggehen, ist derzeit nicht drin, aber ich sorg schon dafr, dass ich immer mal wieder klaren Kopf zwischendurch krieg, in dem ich rausgehe oder mich anderweitig ablenke (Hobby, leider auch am Schreibtisch). Letzten Endes ist es doch aber meist nur  ne kurze Zeit, eben am Semesterende, wenn sich Klausuren aufstapeln oder, in meinem Fall, zum Examen hin. Da kommt man auch mal mit paar Wochen Dauerstress aus und hofft, es wird alles irgendwann wieder besser und leichter. 

Abgesehen, wenn alles sooo einfach wr, was gbe diesem Thread denn hier noch seine Daseinsberechtigung?! ber irgendwas mu man doch rumjammern   :bhh:

----------


## CNSVX

@ Arman: Natrlich wre es toll, wenn man alles parallel mitlernen knnte und dann kurz vor der Prfung keinen Stress htte, ABER
1. hatte ich das ganze erste Jahr ber jede Woche eine Anatomieprfung und jede zweite Woche auch noch ein Physiktestat. Alleine Anatomie hat mich fast die gesamte Zeit gekostet. Und jetzt haben wir nunmal eine Prfung nach der anderen, sodass man immer erstmal eine hinter sich bringen muss bevor man fr die nchste lernen kann.
2. haben wir Neuroanatomie erst die letzten 3 Wochen in der Uni gehabt. Da konnte man also nicht schon ewig vorher fr lernen. Und wie gesagt, ich musste nun erstmal andere Prfungen hinter mich bringen und nun muss ich reinhauen mit Neuro.

----------


## Cassy

@ schenky: Schreibt ihr nchste Woche Do Chemie? Fr mich wre interessant ob sowohl Anorganik und Organik drankommen und ob der Kallbacher event irgendwelche Hinweise zur Klausur gegeben hat. Ich muss nmlich leider nochmals fr Chemie ran  :kotzen:  

Ach ja, habe ich schon erwhnt dass ich die absolute Chemie-Null bin??? Wehe ich fliege dieses mal wieder wegen einem einzigen fehlenden Punkt durch  :Hh?: 

Habt ihr im kommenden WS schon BC-Praktikum? Wir sind ja der "glckliche" Jahrgang bei dem die Umstrukturierung luft und haben das BC-Praktikum in den kommenden Semesterferien. 

Ahhh, und noch was: bist du eigentlich zur Zeit in der Ana-Vorlesung beim Skutella? Verpasst man sehr viel?  :Blush:

----------


## schenky

Hey Cassy!

Ja wir schreiben nchste Woche Donnerstag. Es werden 40 MC Fragen. Der AC Anteil ist hher als der OC -Teil. Schau doch mal hier: http://www.kalbacher.uni-tuebingen.d...ehre_index.htm

Ja, da wir auch sehr frohe Teilnehmer der Umstrukturieung sind, hatten wir dieses Semester schon Chemie und im kommenden WS Prp-Kurs bis Weihnachten und anschliessend BC-Praktikum (falls man nen Chemieschein hat :/ )

Wegen Anatomie: Ich wrde mal vorsichtig sagen, dass man nicht soooooo viel verpasst   :Friedenstaube:  

Gru

Sebastian

P.S. Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch 16:30 im IFIB , da knnen nochmal Unklarheiten beseitigt werden(haha!), bei Hubert himself ;)

----------


## Cassy

Na das wird ein Spa werden  :grrrr....:  Wir haben ja mit euch Prp-Kurs, allerdings statt BC-Praktikum drfen wir unsere Zeit mir Physio verplanen. 

Dir dann noch viel Erfolg bei den restlichen Klausuren und v.a. auch nchsten Donnerstag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> Naja, ich habe z.B. immer das Gefhl nicht genug zu wissen


Tja, da muss ich dir leider sagen, dass sich DAS nie ndern wird. Meiner Meinung nach wird es in der Klinik sogar noch viel schlimmer.

Aus der Schule ist man halt gewohnt, dass der Stoff eine vorgegebene Menge umfasst. Soundso viel Seiten im Buch oder im eigenen Heft und mehr nicht. Im Studium - so verschult es auch sein mag - schreibt dir niemand vor, dass du die Seiten 102 bis 136 im Buch XY fr das Testat soundso knnen musst. Du bestimmst also selbst, woraus du lernst, wieviel und wie lange. Und man kann IMMER noch mehr und mehr und mehr lernen. Es gibt ein Kompendium, da hat das Fach HNO 100 Seiten, dann gibt's ein Kurzlehrbuch, das hat 200 Seiten, dann ein "richtiges" Lehrbuch mit 400 Seiten und in der Bib findest du ein 600seitiges Buch allein ber Erkrankungen des Larynx... (mal so bildlich gesprochen). Du musst lernen, irgendwo da mittendrin deine persnliche Linie zu ziehen und nicht so sehr darauf zu hren, was andere lernen.

----------


## abi07

> Und zusammen lernen.


Naja, ich wrde sagen, das ist nicht unbedingt fr jeden das Richtige.

Gibt es eigentlich hier noch irgendwen, der genauso verrckt ist wie ich und sein "Lernhoch" zwischen 4 und 7 Uhr morgens hat? Nicht, dass ich dieses Semester schon einmal um diese Zeit aufgestanden wre (wird sich vermutlich dann in ein paar Monaten ndern   :Keks:  ), aber Abi und Facharbeit sind bei mir fast nur zu dieser Tageszeit vorangeschritten...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nilani

Och Skutella ... als der damals noch in Berlin war, war er total gefrustet, weil kein Prof-Job. Da war er total locker drauf, war aber auch meist nur die Hlfte des Prpkurses da .... sehr lustiger Prpkurs gewesen. Ich glaub, der hat uns nicht 1x an unserer Leiche geprft. War das Semester, bevor er nach Tbingen ging .. ist das lange her, bestimmt 5 Jahre oder so, ich werde alt   :Grinnnss!:  

4-7 Uhr als Lernhoch? Ohje, da geht bei mir aber so berhaupt gar nix. Ich finds schon schrecklich, wenn ich am WE im KH arbeite und 6 Uhr Dienstbeginn ist. Der ganze Tag ist hinber und ich nach Dienstende erstmal schlafen. Mute brigens auch whrend Ausbildung um 5.30 aufstehen und von wegen, man gewhnt sich dran ... fr mich war es der absolute Horror und ich hab mich nach 3 Jahren nicht mal annhernd dran gewhnt gehabt, ohne 3 Wecker wr ich nicht einmal freiwillig wachgeworden.

----------


## kruemel1987

> Aus der Schule ist man halt gewohnt, dass der Stoff eine vorgegebene Menge umfasst. Soundso viel Seiten im Buch oder im eigenen Heft und mehr nicht. Im Studium - so verschult es auch sein mag - schreibt dir niemand vor, dass du die Seiten 102 bis 136 im Buch XY fr das Testat soundso knnen musst. Du bestimmst also selbst, woraus du lernst, wieviel und wie lange. Und man kann IMMER noch mehr und mehr und mehr lernen. Es gibt ein Kompendium, da hat das Fach HNO 100 Seiten, dann gibt's ein Kurzlehrbuch, das hat 200 Seiten, dann ein "richtiges" Lehrbuch mit 400 Seiten und in der Bib findest du ein 600seitiges Buch allein ber Erkrankungen des Larynx... (mal so bildlich gesprochen). Du musst lernen, irgendwo da mittendrin deine persnliche Linie zu ziehen und nicht so sehr darauf zu hren, was andere lernen.


ich sehe das auch so... hab zwar auch erst im august physikum, aber ich merke immer wieder, dass man sich wegen prfungen umso verrckter macht, je mehr man davon hrt, was andere gelernt haben.
ich bin leider irgendwie auch ein mensch, der ohne druck nicht lernen kann. 3 wochen vor einer klausur bleibt bei mir einfach nichts hngen, leider!!!
bin gespannt wie das dann wohl mit dem physikum werden soll...

----------


## DocOZ

leute, ich brauche morgen um 16h ein paar gedrckte daumen!
schreibe nmlich neuro, aber irgendwie wollen die ganzen kerne u bahnen nicht so recht in meinen kopf....  :Hh?:   hat jemand vllt noch nen tollen tipp, wies leichter fllt?
naja, mir bleibt wahrscheinlich nichts anderes brig, als stumpf auswendig zu lernen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Giant0777

> leute, ich brauche morgen um 16h ein paar gedrckte daumen!
> schreibe nmlich neuro, aber irgendwie wollen die ganzen kerne u bahnen nicht so recht in meinen kopf....   hat jemand vllt noch nen tollen tipp, wies leichter fllt?
> naja, mir bleibt wahrscheinlich nichts anderes brig, als stumpf auswendig zu lernen


im trepel gibts so ne geschichte mit den kernen in ner eisbar  :Grinnnss!:  

so, als lernhilfe gedacht! kannst ja mal ausprobieren, wobei bei mir auswendig lernen schneller ging...

----------


## DocOZ

oh nein! hr mir ja auf mit der geschichte! da hab ich den trepel direkt wieder zugeklappt. hatte mich erst gefreut u dachte, dass es mit so ner geschichte vllt leichter geht, aber NEIN - LIEBER NICHT. trigemi, glosso und hypo sollen woanders hingehen und eis essen! die geschichte is doch bitte ein scherz!!

----------


## Giant0777

@docoz:

bin auch drauf reingefallen  :Grinnnss!:   fand die vorstellung so schn, dass einfach in den kopf zu bekommen, aber nach dem 2.satz habe ich schon alle eissorten durcheinander gebracht....oder farben????  :bhh:

----------


## Arman

> @ Arman: Natrlich wre es toll, wenn man alles parallel mitlernen knnte und dann kurz vor der Prfung keinen Stress htte, ABER
> 1. hatte ich das ganze erste Jahr ber jede Woche eine Anatomieprfung und jede zweite Woche auch noch ein Physiktestat. Alleine Anatomie hat mich fast die gesamte Zeit gekostet. Und jetzt haben wir nunmal eine Prfung nach der anderen, sodass man immer erstmal eine hinter sich bringen muss bevor man fr die nchste lernen kann.
> 2. haben wir Neuroanatomie erst die letzten 3 Wochen in der Uni gehabt. Da konnte man also nicht schon ewig vorher fr lernen. Und wie gesagt, ich musste nun erstmal andere Prfungen hinter mich bringen und nun muss ich reinhauen mit Neuro.


hm, dann scheint das Heidelberger Modell studentenfreundlicher zu sein.  
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Michael72

> hm, dann scheint das Heidelberger Modell studentenfreundlicher zu sein.


Ist es wohl. Zumindest war es in der gesamten Vorklinik nicht wirklich ein Problem, stofftechnisch am Ball zu bleiben. Also rein zeitlich. Von der Motivation her sieht's da natrlich schon wieder ganz anders aus. Aber wenn man morgens in die VL geht und ansonsten halt nur 3 Veranstaltungen die Woche hat (wahlweise vor- oder nachmittags), hat man schon viel Zeit zu lernen. Und die Tatsache, luxurise 7 Wochen frei zu haben um sich auf's Physikum vorzubereiten ist halt das "Zuckerl" am Schluss.

----------


## kruemel1987

da wird man ja echt neidisch...  :Traurig:

----------


## Arman

> Ist es wohl. Zumindest war es in der gesamten Vorklinik nicht wirklich ein Problem, stofftechnisch am Ball zu bleiben. Also rein zeitlich. Von der Motivation her sieht's da natrlich schon wieder ganz anders aus. Aber wenn man morgens in die VL geht und ansonsten halt nur 3 Veranstaltungen die Woche hat (wahlweise vor- oder nachmittags), hat man schon viel Zeit zu lernen. Und die Tatsache, luxurise 7 Wochen frei zu haben um sich auf's Physikum vorzubereiten ist halt das "Zuckerl" am Schluss.


ja wieso lsst sich das dann nicht an anderen Unis umsetzen. 
Zumal es beispielsweise Heiprax oder MTP ja glaube ich nur in HD gibt. (Kostet ja auch Zeit)
Und wir haben ja bestimmt nicht weniger Kurse/Seminare als anderswo, oder ?

----------


## king kola

es klingt immer so arrogant oder assig sowas zu sagen, aber generell ist es alles ne timing und disziplin frage mit dem lernen. wenn man sagt, dass fach xy erst 4 wochen vor klausur angefangen hat und man noch andere fcher schreiben muss, dann liegt die sache doch auf der hand! man bereitet den andern kram soweit vor, dass man die fcher nur noch schreiben brauch und whrend man fr die entsprechenden klausuren wiederholt arbeitet man sich langsam in das andere thema ein...
und bevor irgendwas kommt...Ja, man hat dann trotzdem noch gengend freizeit und kann die sogar mit gutem gewissen genieen. netter nebeneffekt: man rennt nicht wie das letzte labile wrack vor den testaten rum und geht mit nem 100er puls in die prfung anstatt hyperventilierend auf die guillotine zu warten.

----------


## DocOZ

oh mann, irgendwie hats bei mir mit dem timing diesmal nicht geklappt. habe in der letzten zeit immer weniger frh angefangen fr die klausren zu lernen. ich muss schon sagen, dass ich schon ein bisschen faul bin, solang keine klausuren anstehen. aber bisher hats super geklappt nur irgendwie hat mich das dazu verfhrt noch und noch spter fr die klausuren mit dem lernen anzufangen. es hat auch immer super geklappt u ich habe unerwartet gut abgeschnitten (fr das, was ich getan habe), aber jetzt habe ich es mit dem warten bis zum lernen einfach bertrieben. ich hatte gestern den ganzen tag zeit zu lernen, aber ich sa einfach nur so da u habe eig nichts getan. mir war es einfach so egal....sehe das auch irgendwie nicht ein, sich so stressen zu lassen. neuro ist heute super ******* gelaufen. ich wusste fast nichts. mir war das schon vorher klar u ich wusste, dass auch dieser zeitpunkt irgendwann kommen wird und ich voll auf die fresse fliege. das war die logische folge meiner art zu lernen. ich wusste es einfach u vllt war es jetzt nicht so schlecht, denn ich wei nun, dass ich einfach zeitiger anfangen muss (obwohl sich das nur schwer bei mir realisieren lsst). das wr dann meine erste klausur, die ich nicht bestehe. nervig ist es einfach, weil morgen noch pyhsik ansteht und montag dann die nachklausur fr neuro. zustzlich habe ich ende juli die groe anatomie abschlussprfung...
jetzt kann ich aber erstmal ein bisschen entspannen und mich dann auf neuro u anatomie konzentrieren. wird schon alles werden!

----------


## spazz

> Gibt es eigentlich hier noch irgendwen, der genauso verrckt ist wie ich und sein "Lernhoch" zwischen 4 und 7 Uhr morgens hat? Nicht, dass ich dieses Semester schon einmal um diese Zeit aufgestanden wre


Verrckt? Ach, Nachtschlaf wird vollkommen berschtzt! Und das mit den 8 Studen sollte man auch nicht zu ernst nehmen! 
Naja, okay, das mit den Augenringen lassen wir jetzt mal aus...
Aber wir werden fr immer im Vorteil sein: es iat halb vier? Wir haben mal wieder Dienst? Und dann rockt die Notaufnahme? Kein Problem!!! 

P.S.: findet ihr es gestrt, mit 5 Tagen Lernen am Freitag eine Anatomie Klausur (1.Sem-Allgemeine Anatomie) nach dem Nachtdienst zu schreiben?

----------


## spazz

> P.S.: findet ihr es gestrt, mit 5 Tagen Lernen am Freitag eine Anatomie Klausur (1.Sem-Allgemeine Anatomie) nach dem Nachtdienst zu schreiben?


Ja, Schatzi, das ist gestrt! Und sich selbst zu antworten auch...

----------


## Inelein

Da seh ich doch die ersten Symptome eines akuten Schlafmangels  :bhh:  !

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Tja, wer sich da auch nen Dienst aufs Auge drcken lsst   :bhh:

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Ja, Schatzi, das ist gestrt! Und sich selbst zu antworten auch...


Haha, wie geil!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jucan

12.7 Chemie/Praktikum
21.7 Physik
22.7 Zytologie/Histo
23.7 Biochemie (Seminar)
31.7 Biologie

Und noch ein Referat. : -kotz 


Wer hat noch ein hnliches Programm vor sich ?

----------


## DocOZ

ich, aber schon fast hinter mir :P

----------


## Arman

8.07. Kino (Hancock)
10.07. Humangenetik (Praktikum)
12.07. Pokerabend
19.07. Abschlussklausur des 2.Semesters (Integrierte Klausur)
23.+24.07. Psychoseminar
25.07. Hospitation
26.07. Pokerabend
30.+31.07. Psychoseminar
---------------

Semesterferien !   :Party:  


also "fast genauso schlimm"   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

so Histo bestanden, und zwar mit 90% *angeb*! Und da sag mal jemand, das KLB sei zu oberflchlich.

----------


## Nob

Glckwunsch.
...wennde das in Neuro nchstes Semester auch machst, kriegste n Bier   :bhh:

----------


## Scienceman

hmm, finds z.Z. bei uns ganz chillig.. wird die nchsten wochen wieder hrter, weil u.a. ne klausur ansteht. find es bisher aber die beste zeit, seit studiumbeginn =)

----------


## spazz

> Tja, wer sich da auch nen Dienst aufs Auge drcken lsst



h - richtig! Aber so isses halt, ne? Kollegin x ist krank, Kollegin y hat 183 berstunden, Kollegin z ist schwanger... 

Das Leiden hat bald ein Ende!!! Nochmal gkmmmmpfhn, Kinder!!!

----------


## Jucan

Jaja Arman, aber auch nur fast genau so schlimm, ne  :hmmm...:  

Wie wrs, ein Pokerabend gegen die 2. Chemieklausur ??



Ne ne, momentan ist es wirklich nicht feierlich was hier abgeht !

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Danke. hm. OK. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das auch wirklich will (Die 90%, nicht das Bier. Das will ich sowieso.

----------


## Arman

> Jaja Arman, aber auch nur fast genau so schlimm, ne  
> 
> Wie wrs, ein Pokerabend gegen die 2. Chemieklausur ??
> 
> 
> 
> Ne ne, momentan ist es wirklich nicht feierlich was hier abgeht !



ehm, schwere Entscheidung !    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MarkusM

Sooo geil... diese schei Bio-Nachklausur bestanden... 40% sind durchgefallen... und ich gehr zu den Top 7   :Party:

----------


## Arman

> Sooo geil... diese schei Bio-Nachklausur bestanden... 40% sind durchgefallen... und ich gehr zu den Top 7



Gratuliere Bruder ! 
 :Party:

----------


## Lava

> Sooo geil... diese schei Bio-Nachklausur bestanden... 40% sind durchgefallen... und ich gehr zu den Top 7


Mann, und bald ist das zweite Semester rum! Vergeht schnell, die Zeit, was?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## die-Flachzange

boah leute, ich fhl mich fertig =(
hatte neben der normalen klausurphase mit biochmie, physio, psycho auch noch ne gekoppelte nachprfung anatomie... soweit alles bestanden und montag kommt histo.
Ich bin total deprimiert, hab schon seit ewigkeiten meine besten freunde nicht mehr gesehen, lerne nur noch (morgens frh bis abends spt) und fhl mich 100% leer. Ich freu mich auf kaum noch etwas und bin froh, wenn das semester rum ist und ich mich anderen dingen widmen kann. Und dabei hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich der einzige bin, den das so runterzieht. Traurig finde ich es, dass ich das Musizieren (mein groes Talent) wegen des Lernen fast ganz drangegeben hab und kaum zum ben komme und mir keine zeit bleibt fr sport oder fr ein nicht-mnedizinisches bildendes Buch.
Meine Faszination fr die Medizin, die so gro war hat sich whrend der Klausurphase auch mehr und mehr abgebaut. Ich mache mir echt sorgen. *seufz* Ganz tief in mir fhle ich mich einsam und allein und das obwohl ich teilweise super kommilitonen hab, denen es auch nicht viel besser geht; 
ich wsste auch nicht, wie ich meine Ziele unter einen Hut bekommen knnte. Medizin wrd ich nie drangeben, das ist mein Traum, aber ich wnschte ich knnte es mit meinen anderen Vorstellungen besser vereiinbaren.

----------


## kra-

BC, Physio, Psycho und Anatomie?? Wow, das hrt sich aber nach einem krassen Semester an. Respekt, wenn du das alles so schaffst. Dann wr ja doch noch die ein oder anderen Pause fr den groes Talent mglich, oder? ;)

----------


## die-Flachzange

> BC, Physio, Psycho und Anatomie?? Wow, das hrt sich aber nach einem krassen Semester an. Respekt, wenn du das alles so schaffst. Dann wr ja doch noch die ein oder anderen Pause fr den groes Talent mglich, oder? ;)


bc war richtig viel, ging ber 4 groe themen, anatomie war situs I und II, physio war wenig und psycho halt gk-orientiert.
ja nach histo anfang nchster woche muss ich erstmal relaxen. *freu*

----------


## MarkusM

> Mann, und bald ist das zweite Semester rum! Vergeht schnell, die Zeit, was?


Es gibt Dinge, die will man einfach nicht hren   :Grinnnss!:  

PS: Nach diesem blden Monat mal Bock auf Elpi?

----------


## expecting

> hmm, finds z.Z. bei uns ganz chillig.. wird die nchsten wochen wieder hrter, weil u.a. ne klausur ansteht. find es bisher aber die beste zeit, seit studiumbeginn =)


Cool, noch ein 2.-Semestler aus Frankfurt   :Grinnnss!:   auch wenn die Chance, dass wir uns kennen, an unserer Massen-Uni ja eher gering ist   :Grinnnss!:  

Ja, momentan ist es echt ganz angenehm. Hatte zwar letzte Woche Ana Rigo, das war schon leicht tzend, aber hab zum Glck bestanden und kann jetzt auch ne ruhige Kugel schieben. Hatte heut mein letztes Bio-Praktikum (den 2. Testat-Punkt abgestaubt), Dienstag nochmal Physio, Do+Fr Biochemie, und dann wars das   :Party:

----------


## spazz

So, jetzt wird geschimpft:
hatten wir doch heute allg.Anatomie-Klausur. Und hat der fiese Hund uns echt voll viele klinischen Fragen reingedrckt: welche Strukturen sind auf dem R-Kontrastmittelbild dargestellt? Junge Frau, Unterbauchschmerzen links, was hatt se? Und so weiter! Ist das blich???
Fand ich echt fies fr die Leute, die a) noch nicht viel klinische Erfahrung haben und b) richtig gebffelt haben...

Schnes Wochenende allerseits!!!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! heute ZNS TESTAT GEROCKT!  :Big Grin:  war innerhalb gefhlter 3 minuten wieder drauen, und heute auch chemie abschlussklausur gerockt (ohne gelernt zu haben, no time) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:  morgen dann bc und physio lernen... 8[

----------


## Nob

> So, jetzt wird geschimpft:
> hatten wir doch heute allg.Anatomie-Klausur. Und hat der fiese Hund uns echt voll viele klinischen Fragen reingedrckt: welche Strukturen sind auf dem R-Kontrastmittelbild dargestellt? Junge Frau, Unterbauchschmerzen links, was hatt se? Und so weiter! Ist das blich???
> Fand ich echt fies fr die Leute, die a) noch nicht viel klinische Erfahrung haben und b) richtig gebffelt haben...
> 
> Schnes Wochenende allerseits!!!


Mhm, ich sehe da ganz eindeutig einen Trend   :hmmm...:  . Wenn du dir die neueren Physika mal anschaust, wirst du auch gehuft Fallbeispiele finden und mndlich wird auch gerne so geprft. Zuerst einmal bedeutet das Mehrarbeit, es ist aber letztendlich auch ganz schn, manche Sachen anwenden zu knnen, findste nicht?

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Sooo geil... diese schei Bio-Nachklausur bestanden... 40% sind durchgefallen... und ich gehr zu den Top 7




Gratulation!!!   :Party:  




Dir ist schon klar, dass der Loser-Award damit in weite Ferne rckt und Du ihn wohl NICHT bekommst?!?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CNSVX

Ich knnte   :kotzen:  .... ab jetzt muss ich mindestens 18 Tage lang mein Leben nach dem Lernplan ausrichten, den ich gestern Abend mit meiner Prfungsgruppe erstellt habe. Und der ist so knapp bemessen (ging halt nicht anders), dass ich mir grad noch nicht vorstellen kann, dass das machbar ist. Wahnsinn!
Ich wnschte, die Anatomieabschlussprfung wr schon geschafft!
Und jetzt gehts los.... mit dem Rcken....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Rael

Die Anatomieabschlussprfung fllt doch aber in hannover eigentlich immer recht gut aus? Wird schon nicht so schlimm  :hmmm...: .

----------


## bobbit

> Ich wnschte, die Anatomieabschlussprfung wr schon geschafft!
> Und jetzt gehts los.... mit dem Rcken....


Ich glaube, dass schlimmste dabei ist, wenn man sich ewigen Stress macht. berleg doch mal bitte, wie kurz im Marathon alles gehalten wird... Da wrde ich dem Bewegungsapparat und dem Rcken Aufmerksamkeit schenken, aber mehr die ntigste.

----------


## DocOZ

> berleg doch mal bitte, wie kurz im Marathon alles gehalten wird... Da wrde ich dem Bewegungsapparat und dem Rcken Aufmerksamkeit schenken, aber mehr die ntigste.


wie meinst du das?
ich bin auch vllig krank u knnte am liebsten die ganze zeit nur schlafen....so geht eh nichts in meinen kopf rein   :Nixweiss:

----------


## spazz

> Mhm, ich sehe da ganz eindeutig einen Trend   . Wenn du dir die neueren Physika mal anschaust, wirst du auch gehuft Fallbeispiele finden und mndlich wird auch gerne so geprft. Zuerst einmal bedeutet das Mehrarbeit, es ist aber letztendlich auch ganz schn, manche Sachen anwenden zu knnen, findste nicht?



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Aber dann sollten auch die Lehrinhalte genau darauf ausgerichtet sein, finde ich. Es gibt nunmal Menschen im ersten Semester , die noch nie einen Patienten gesehen haben - geschweige denn ein Rntgenbild. Also ich gehr als Kinderkrankenschwester nicht dazu, aber fr die fleiigen Buch-Lerner ist es schon bitter...

----------


## Nob

Mhm, was sie euch nicht zeigen, sollten sie euch nicht abfragen, klar. Bei uns wurden vor kurzem die Anatomie-Testate auch umgestellt (Mehrfachantworten, Punktabzug, sehr klinisch), so dass wir gar nicht vorbereitet waren und zunchst ziemlich viele durchgefallen sind...die Klausur am Ende war da fast ein Spaziergang. Ich hatte allerdings das Gefhl, dass man mit den Vorlesungen auf 60% kommen konnte - das sollte schon gegeben sein.

----------


## DocOZ

ich knnte den ganzen tag nur kotzen!!!! in 15 tagen ist diese groe anatomie prfung! es wird makro, mikro und neuro gefragt - mndlich und schriftlich!!! ich wei einfach nicht, wie ich lernen soll. finde micht selbst total unorganisiert. wenn ich hier was anfange, fallen mir da auf einmal noch tausend andere dinge ein, die ich ja auch noch lernen muss und hre die eine sache dann wieder auf. es ist sooo schrecklich. ich komme einfach nicht voran u die zeit verrinnt... ich sitze den ganzen tag einfach nur da u komme zu nichts!!! habe das gefhl aus dem prp kurs alles vergessen zu haben. das nervt so!!!!   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :Keks:

----------


## spazz

> finde micht selbst total unorganisiert. wenn ich hier was anfange, fallen mir da auf einmal noch tausend andere dinge ein, die ich ja auch noch lernen muss und hre die eine sache dann wieder auf.


Oh ja, richtig! Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!!! Nur hast du noch 15 Tage, ich hab noch 22 Stunden.. Da lohnt es sich ja fast nicht mehr anzufangen mit Physik...  ::-angel:  
Ist aber sicherlich harmlos im Vergleich zu deinem Pensum! 
Ich sag nur: es lebe die Nachklausur! Das beweit nur, dass die Chemiker, Physiker und wer einen sonst noch so qult, einen einfach total sympathisch finden  :Love:  - die wollen einfach nochmal in unsere strahlenden, unschuldigen und treuen Mediziner-Augen blicken...
Love is in the air...

----------


## abi07

Auch ne Interpretation!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

BAM OIDA!  :Big Grin:  BIOCHEMIE MIT 1,5 TAGEN VORBEREITUNG (INSGESAMT, nie innen VL gewesen) GEOWNED, GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5-0 fr mich insgesamt dieses Semester, 2 stehen noch an, Physio und Neuroana

----------


## BetterCallSaul

YAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111 Oh ma fuckin GOD! yes!!!!!!!!! ;) alle Klausuren auf anhieb geowned, und jetzt heissts: FERIEN, 3 MONATE! man sieht sich im WS ;) Dann kommen die Erstis  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Herzlichen Glckwunsch - hoffentlich luft es bei mir auch so gut...schreib in drei Stunden Chemie, bermorgen dann Physik und nochmal zwei Tage spter Bio. Dann ist aber auch bei uns Feierabend...

----------


## DocOZ

abi, wann stehst du eig immer auf?!?! das ist ja echt der hammer, wann du hier immer deine eintrge verfasst!
wie war chemie?

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Haha, absolut geile Sache... Histo, BC und Physio ziemlich geownt, und jetzt bin ich durch Psycho gerasselt... mit 1 Punkt zu wenig. lol

----------


## MarkusM

Haaaaaaa... Neuro-Testat abgerumt... Mit verdammt viel Glck und ner noch netteren Prferin... ber die lass ich nix mehr kommen JIPIEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Nob

@Gonzo: Mach dir nix draus, das nennt man dann hhere Gewalt. Psycho is eh das Schlimmste, da schreibt man lieber jedes andere Fach. Frage mich eh, wozu man 3 Klausuren schreiben muss. Das gehrt abgeschafft, ich hoffe, du hast entsprechend evaluiert...

----------


## abi07

@DocOz:   :Grinnnss!:  Ich wach immer so gegen halb 5 oder 5 auf - da kann man wohl nichts dagegen machen...(mein Mitbewohner musste letztens einer verstrten anderen Hausbewohnerin erklren, dass er mit dem Wesen, das manchmal schon um halb 6 vom Joggen ZRCKkommt, zusammen wohnt...  :bhh: )

Chemie war fair - sollte schon geklappt haben, denke ich. Noch zwei Klausuren, dann ist das Semester schon wieder rum...

@Gonzo: Das mit Psycho tut mir leid - aber wenigsten hast du die anderen Sachen nicht mehr am Hals...

@Markus: Glckwunsch!
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Ach, das ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, ich finds halt lustig. Weit du zufllig, wann die Nachklausuren fr Psycho sind, Nob?

----------


## Nob

h, Termine sind ja bekanntermaen immer sonne Sache bei unseren Psychos, gell? Da in unserem Semester 50% der Leute in der 2. Klausur durchgefallen sind, gab es ganz schn Probleme. Erst sollte die Klausur am Ende des 3. Semesters stattfinden, da hatten aber viele ein Problem mit, dann am Anfang, aber schlussendlich fand sie irgendwann mittig statt - alles Verhandlungssache ;). Egal wann sie stattfindet, sie wird auf jeden Fall nett, also mach nicht den Fehler und lern dafr zu viel. Glckwunsch zum Bestehen der richtigen Fcher  :Smilie: .

----------


## spazz

Es ist so groartig, endlich ist dieser Schei hier vorbei!!! 
Ersti sein ist so mies...  :peng:  
Naja, okay, ich gebs zu: eine klitzekleine Chemie-Nachklausur steht mir noch im Wege...  :was ist das...?:  

Eine schnen Sommer allerseits!!!

----------


## Stromer

Also, ich habe nun Chemie, Bio und im Prinzip auch Physik inner Tsch. Aber mikroskop. und makroskop. Ana liegen mir leider nicht so besonders. Die mikroskopische noch eher. Ich muss zugeben, weniger zu tun, als manch andere und ich finde das jedesmal wieder bescheuert, aber das noch grere Problem sind mndliche Anatomieprfungen. Ich hatte mit mndlichen Prfungen nie Probleme und jetzt stehe ich dort und bin zu dmlich meine Gedanken zusammenzunehmen und sie in ordentlich Stze zu packen. Das ist mir echt schon peinlich! Nun bin ich im Rigorosum in makroskop. Anatomie und habe nur noch Schi! 

Das nchste Ding wird die Terminologie-Klausur. Deswegen muss ich auch nochmal das Seminar mitmachen jetzt im Dritten und das wo der Stdplan schon so voll genug sein wird   :kotzen:  

HILFE!

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Oha... ja, dann werd ich da mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Wie luft das eigentlich mit den *Bonuspunkten*, die man in den Teilklausuren gesammelt hat und fr was genau hat man die gesammelt?

Naja, ansonsten wnsch ich dir auch mal viel Motivation und Erfolg. Fhsikum steht vor der Tr, nech?

----------


## Nob

Die Bonuspunkte aus der ersten Klausur bekommst du auf die Nachklausur gutgeschrieben...samma, was war denn da in Physio bei euch los? Das kann doch nicht stimmen?!
Ja, das Physikum hngt mir im Nacken. Ich wei gar nicht, wo mir der Kopf steht und es ist einfach unglaublich, wieviel ich immer und immer wieder vergessen kann   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Joa, Physio war n ziemlicher Klopper... Von hheren Semestern hie es ja, dass da immer so 10 Altfragen drin sind, was ja auch stimmte. Nur jetzt waren es glaube ich zwei oder so, ziemlich viele Rechenaufgaben und son Quatsch, also doch ziemlich schwer insgesamt. Und es gingen ja die Meisten davon aus, dass die Klausur ziemlich einfach wird und haben sich auf BC konzentriert. Kann dir die Klausur auch mal zukommen lassen, da hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt.

Aber da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf. Ein Jahr Galgenfrist, wenns gut luft...    ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Morgen um 9.00 Uhr Physikklausur - ich sollte langsam mal rauszufinden versuchen, wo ich die eigentlich schreibe...

----------


## Rael

> Morgen um 9.00 Uhr Physikklausur - ich sollte langsam mal rauszufinden versuchen, wo ich die eigentlich schreibe...


Kannst ja vor dem Joggen mal schnell zur Uni dsen, so um drei oder halb vier...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

> Kannst ja vor dem Joggen mal schnell zur Uni dsen, so um drei oder halb vier...


 :bhh:   :Top:

----------


## Jucan

Ich schreibe auch gleich Physik, in zwei Stunden gehts los  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

So, Physik erledigt, one to go (Bio am Mittwoch).

@Jucan: Wie war es bei dir?

EDIT: Chemie und Physik bestanden.  :Top:

----------


## Jucan

Schlecht war es bei mir, ich denke mal die erste Klausur, bei der ich durchgeflogen bin, egal, schreibe ich sie halt noch mal.
So, "nur" noch 3, morgen Histo, Mittwoch Chemie, am 31. Bio.

----------


## Meuli

> So, Physik erledigt, one to go (Bio am Mittwoch).
> 
> EDIT: Chemie und Physik bestanden.


Hi, ist das was dran, dass die in Physik das Niveau so angehoben haben?? Hab das neulich gerchteweise gehrt (bei uns wars ja mehr oder weniger pipi-einfach, die Klausur zu bestehen, wenn man mal das beschissene Praktikum hinter sich gebracht hatte ...)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Hi, ist das was dran, dass die in Physik das Niveau so angehoben haben?? Hab das neulich gerchteweise gehrt (bei uns wars ja mehr oder weniger pipi-einfach, die Klausur zu bestehen, wenn man mal das beschissene Praktikum hinter sich gebracht hatte ...)



Hab heute auch die Klausur geschrieben- und bestanden   :Grinnnss!:   - aber ich fand sie wesentlich schwerer als die Altklausuren... bin da immer ohne Probleme durchgekommen und heute hab ich auf Anhieb gerade mal eine Aufgabe lsen knnen...   :bhh:   Aber egal... den Schein hab ich in der Tasche..

----------


## thinker

so schnell geht das bei euch ????!!! Wow...fleiige Physiker ;)

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Naja, wie schwer kann es sein, 20 MC-Fragen zu korrigieren...

@Meuli: Also ich hab es eher so empfunden, wie du es dargestellt hast - sch*** Praktikum, Klausur eher so nebenbei. Ob es schwerer geworden ist, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, weil ich erst gestern angefangen habe, Altfragen durchzuschauen und mir dann schnell die Lust daran vergangen ist...  ::-oopss:  Ich dachte mir einfach, dass es schon irgendwie klappen wird. Klar konnte man vielleicht nicht alles auf Anhieb lsen, aber bei 1,5 h (!!!) fr 20 Fragen hat man gemtlich Zeit, bei jeder Aufgabe alle Antwortmglichkeiten mit allen mglichen Formelkombinationen durchzuprobieren, bis irgendein Ergebnis Sinn macht...  :bhh: 

EDIT: Auerdem finde ich Verknpfungsfragen toll, besonders dann, wenn ich mir bei einer Antwort sicher bin, die nur 2 oder 3 mal auftaucht...  :Grinnnss!: 

Tja, dann sollte ich mich jetzt wohl wieder der spannenden kologie und damit den ach so sozialen Bienen widmen...

----------


## Stromer

bermorgen ist Rigorosum Anatomie fr mich und ich sollte lernen. Dumm nur, dass ich mich komplett ausgebrannt fhle und Anatomie auch irgendwie unspannend geworden ist.

HILFE!!!  :Traurig:

----------


## CFT-20

nich kleckern, sondern klotzen!
die lizenz zum jammern haben doch andere   :bhh:  

morgen noch bio und denn sind mer fertig!!   ::-dance:

----------


## Coppi

Zweite Woche Semesterferien (ja so richtige) und mir is schon ein wenig komisch...

----------


## DocOZ

@coppi
da brauchst du hier nich mit ankommen   :Hh?:

----------


## promed

Bei mir die zweite Prfung versiebt.....  :kotzen:  
So eine Sch++++ ....da lernt man wochenlang......
Hab gerade das Gefhl, dass ich zu bld fr Medizin bin.

----------


## Jucan

Ich schreibe morgen Chemie, und habe absolut keinen Bock mehr irgendwas zu machen   :kotzen:   Es wird leider extrem eng, und mein Verstand sagt mir, dass ich noch bis 2 Uhr lernen sollte, ich will aber nicht mehr...   :kotzen:

----------


## thinker

Puh.....nach viel Frust sende ich mal viel positive Energie in den Thread!!! Paukt ohne Ende  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich merke immer mehr, dass es bei mir geholfen hat zu lernen (^^....im 1. Semester hab ich das nicht so  :hmmm...: )). 


Habe Chemie endlich bestanden  :Big Grin: D Htte nie dran geglaubt!

----------


## CNSVX

> Hab gerade das Gefhl, dass ich zu bld fr Medizin bin.


Da schliee ich mich gleich mal an. Ich bin gerade furchtbar am Verzweifeln.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Coppi

Kommt, zhne zusammenbeissen und durch!

----------


## CNSVX

Dann sag mir doch mal was ich machen soll.... seit mehr als einer Woche versuche ich zu lernen und es geht NICHTS in meinen Kopf, weil ich so ne Angst vor der Prfung habe.  :was ist das...?:  Es ist schon fast unmglich den ganzen Mist noch in der kurzen Zeit zu lernen.... zumal meine Angst ja auch nicht weniger wird, umso nher der Prfungstag rckt.
Ach mist!

----------


## spazz

Boah, es ist so tzend: eigentlich haben hier schon alle Semesterferien - nur ich muss in die Chemie-Nachklausur...  :was ist das...?:  
Puh, wie soll das gehen - nachts wach, tags zu tod fr irgendwas - Himmel, steh mir bei  ::-bee:  
Mein persnlicher Feind der Woche: die Aldol-Addition. Und die Transaminierung. Und... ach...

----------


## abi07

@spazz: Oh ja, bis ich die Aldol-Kondensation drauf hatte, hat es auch lang gedauert...ich wnsche dir viel Erfolg!

Ich bin gerade auch so quasi im..., weil ich nachher Bio schreibe und ein Drittel (die komplette Genetik) zu 100% weggelassen habe. Ich muss 4 von 6 Kurstagen bestehen und damit alle auer Genetik...hoffe sehr, dass Mikrobio und ko stark machbar wird...  :Keks:

----------


## spazz

Morgen, bin auch schon wach (war allerdings gar nicht erst im Bett...)!




> @spazz: Oh ja, bis ich die Aldol-Kondensation drauf hatte, hat es auch lang gedauert...


Oh bitte, dann gib mir mal den entscheidenden Hinweis! Irgendeine hilfreiche Internet-Seite oder so? Oder eine besonders empfehlenswertes Buch? Im Zeeck blick ich gar nix...

Viel Glck an alle Klausur-Schreiber heute!!!

----------


## Cassy

Also ich habe fr meine Chemie-Nachklausur fast ausschlielich mit der Skriptenreihe von Medi-Learn gelernt. Da ist alles kurz und knapp zusammengefasst, viele Merkhilfen drin und so geschrieben, dass man es es Durchschnittsmensch auch verstehen kann  :hmmm...:  Zustzlich habe ich ein bisschen gekreuzt, mir die funktionellen Gruppen und andere wichtige Stichpunkte, z.B. Oxidation etc rausgeschrieben. 
Und auch bei mir als grte Chemie-Noete hat es geklappt  :hmmm...: 

Viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Sardokar

@ Cassy: Glckwunsch =) Fr Biochemie reichen die Skripte brigens auch   :Woow:

----------


## Cassy

Du meinst fr die Nachklausur??? Das wrde mich ungemein beruhigen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schenky

Ich hab auch viel mit den Skripten gelernt. Die haben mich quasi gerettet   :Grinnnss!:  

Schne Ferien!

Gru

Sebastian

----------


## Cassy

@Sardokar: Wie siehts denn mit Physio-Praktikum aus? Ist das machbar, oder auch mega aufwendig? Und BC-Praktikum?

----------


## CFT-20

> Morgen, bin auch schon wach (war allerdings gar nicht erst im Bett...)!
> 
> 
> Oh bitte, dann gib mir mal den entscheidenden Hinweis! Irgendeine hilfreiche Internet-Seite oder so? Oder eine besonders empfehlenswertes Buch? Im Zeeck blick ich gar nix...
> 
> Viel Glck an alle Klausur-Schreiber heute!!!


also die seite is gut:
http://www2.chemie.uni-erlangen.de/p...densation.html


btw:
ich bin mit diesem semester auch durch. jetzt ist zeit zum   ::-dance:

----------


## Jucan

Chemie war sehr tzend heute, bin 100%ig durchgefallen  :kotzen:  Habe dafr auch zu wenig gemacht, das muss ich ehrlich sagen  ::-oopss:  

Aber es gibt auch was positves: Histo und Physik bestanden !   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MarkusM

> Oh bitte, dann gib mir mal den entscheidenden Hinweis! Irgendeine hilfreiche Internet-Seite oder so? Oder eine besonders empfehlenswertes Buch? Im Zeeck blick ich gar nix...


Probiers mal damit. Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer ;)

http://www.zum.de/Faecher/Ch/RP/aldol.html

Und das sagt ne Chemie-Niete   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MarkusM

Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass hier nur die Addition - also bis zum ersten Reaktionsprodukt dargestellt ist. Danach kann noch ne Kondensation erfolgen - in diesem Fall H2O. Es bildet sich ne C=C Doppelbildung ;)

----------


## Sardokar

> @Sardokar: Wie siehts denn mit Physio-Praktikum aus? Ist das machbar, oder auch mega aufwendig? Und BC-Praktikum?



Mach dir um Physio mal keinen Kopf, dass ist reines Zeitabsitzen.... was da fr Aktionen bei uns gelaufen sind kann man garnicht guten gewissens in ein Forum schreiben.... BC ist da schon deutlich mehr...

----------


## Cassy

Na wenigstens ist nicht beides schlimm. Das mit BC hab ich mir fast schon gedacht   :Traurig:  

Sind das im Netz zufllig u.a. deine Protokolle vom BC-Praktikum? Dann muss ich dich ja nicht mehr drum bitten  :hmmm...:

----------


## MiniMe

Zu BC: 
Immer schn in die Vorlesung, sonst fllt es auf euch zurck.. 

Schne Gre aus dem Semester mit fantastischen 48.5% Durchfallquote!

----------


## spazz

Cassy, CFT-20, MarkusM -ihr seid groartig, herzlichen Dank!!!

Auf Baden-Wrttemberg, meiner Heimat, ist halt einfach Verlass...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Geil! Semester vorbei und bisher alle Klausuren bestanden...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Wie lief denn Bio bei dir? Ich fand es schrecklich - ko war einfach nur zum  :kotzen: !!!! Ich sage nur "Bates hat hauptschlich in Afrika geforscht" - richtig oder falsch?  :Keks: 

EDIT: Die Medilearn-Skripte sind sicher gut fr einen berblick und vielleicht ja auch frs Physikum (kann ich halt (noch) nicht beurteilen), aber fr eine Klausur reichen sie normalerweise nicht aus. Da ist z.B. kein einziger Reaktionsmechanismus drin...

----------


## Cassy

Also fr mich haben die in Chemie  zusammen mit ein bisschen Kreuzen ausgereicht. Man darf halt dann nicht den Anspruch haben, dass man mit voller Punktzahl besteht. 

@MiniMe: Ich war ja brav in jeder einzelnen BC-Vorlesung. Bin wegen nem Leichtsinnsfehler knapp am Bestehen vorbeigeschrammt   ::-oopss:  
Wo sind denn bei euch so viele durchgefallen????

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @Miss: Wie lief denn Bio bei dir? Ich fand es schrecklich - ko war einfach nur zum !!!! Ich sage nur "Bates hat hauptschlich in Afrika geforscht" - richtig oder falsch? 
> 
> EDIT: Die Medilearn-Skripte sind sicher gut fr einen berblick und vielleicht ja auch frs Physikum (kann ich halt (noch) nicht beurteilen), aber fr eine Klausur reichen sie normalerweise nicht aus. Da ist z.B. kein einziger Reaktionsmechanismus drin...


Mmm, Mist. Dann hast du Gruppe A erwischt schtze ich?? Ich hatte B und fands echt ok. Der Unterschied in ko zwischen den Gruppen war echt heftig. Wie liefs dann in Genetik?

----------


## Sardokar

> Zu BC: 
> Immer schn in die Vorlesung, sonst fllt es auf euch zurck.. 
> 
> Schne Gre aus dem Semester mit fantastischen 48.5% Durchfallquote!


Der Dusze hat euch brigens noch allen nen Punkt geschenkt - sonst wren es 57% Durchfallquote gewesen....

----------


## MarkusM

Ich hasse Aminosuren... Ich hoffe ich kann die 20 noch bis Samstag   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Cassy: Naja, unsere Chemie-Klausur bestand aus freien Fragen - da ging also mit Kreuzen nix...

@Miss: Ja, ich hatte Gruppe A. War mir nicht bewusst, dass es groe Unterschiede gab - dachte eigentlich, ko wre allgemein sch**** gewesen. So ein verdammter Mist...aber da waren so viele uneindeutige Fragen dabei, dass ich mich mit dem Typ bis aufs Blut streiten werde, wenn ich durchfalle...




> Wie liefs dann in Genetik?


Gar nicht... ::-oopss:  
Wre ja eigentlich nicht so schwer gewesen, wenn man sich die Sachen mal angeschaut htte...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @Cassy: Naja, unsere Chemie-Klausur bestand aus freien Fragen - da ging also mit Kreuzen nix...
> 
> @Miss: Ja, ich hatte Gruppe A. War mir nicht bewusst, dass es groe Unterschiede gab - dachte eigentlich, ko wre allgemein sch**** gewesen. So ein verdammter Mist...aber da waren so viele uneindeutige Fragen dabei, dass ich mich mit dem Typ bis aufs Blut streiten werde, wenn ich durchfalle...
> 
> 
> Gar nicht... 
> Wre ja eigentlich nicht so schwer gewesen, wenn man sich die Sachen mal angeschaut htte...


Mmm, vielleicht empfinden ich den Unterschied nur so, weil wir B einfach nicht sooo schwer fiel und ich bei so mancher Frage von A keinen blassen Schimmer geahbt htte...

Ich drck dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass es dennoch hingehauen hat!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Danke, aber ich hab die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben...  :Keks:

----------


## DocOZ

oh mann, habe mittwoch meine mndliche anatomie abschluss prfung. im moment hab ich noch von den meisten themen keinen schimmer....kann da aber auch irgendwie nichts dran ndern. es ist einfach der wurm drin!!! wenns doch nur die klausur wr - ohne die mndliche prfung...  :kotzen:

----------


## MiniMe

> Der Dusze hat euch brigens noch allen nen Punkt geschenkt - sonst wren es 57% Durchfallquote gewesen....


Falls du die Klausur wider meiner Erwartung kennst, dann berleg dir mal, wieviele Fragen neutralisiert htten mssen und wie viele neutralisiert wurden.... 

Geschenkt is ja wohl echt was anderes...

Ich erinnere mich: "Sie mssen das essentiell Falsche ankreuzen, wer das nicht erkennt, hat den Punkt nicht verdient" (Gedchtnisprotokoll)

----------


## Sardokar

> Falls du die Klausur wider meiner Erwartung kennst, dann berleg dir mal, wieviele Fragen neutralisiert htten mssen und wie viele neutralisiert wurden.... 
> 
> Geschenkt is ja wohl echt was anderes...
> 
> Ich erinnere mich: "Sie mssen das essentiell Falsche ankreuzen, wer das nicht erkennt, hat den Punkt nicht verdient" (Gedchtnisprotokoll)


Ich kenne die Klausur und ich kenne auch das Problem - wird brigens heute Abend mal in der Fachschaft angesprochen.

----------


## Cassy

Ich finde, Duszenko lebt in einer anderen Welt... seine Erwartungen sind sher speziell  :Nixweiss:  Wir hatten ein einer Klausur eine Aufgabe, bei der man 5 Aminosuren anhand der Eigenschaften erkennen und dann noch den entsprechenden Buchstaben des 1-Buchstaben-Codes hinschreiben musste. Hat man sich nur bei einem Buchstaben vertan, schon gab`s keine Punkte  :grrrr....:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

JUHU!

Letzte Klausur gestern.   :Top:  

Leider hab ich noch nen Kater.   :Grinnnss!:  

Machts gut, Kollegen.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Leider hab ich noch nen Kater.




Same problem here. 

Und wie...   :Blush:

----------


## Lisken

> 12.7 Chemie/Praktikum
> 21.7 Physik
> 22.7 Zytologie/Histo
> 23.7 Biochemie (Seminar)
> 31.7 Biologie
> 
> Und noch ein Referat. : -kotz 
> 
> 
> Wer hat noch ein hnliches Programm vor sich ?


Wow!!! Da haben die in Berlin ja echt dazugelernt! Bei uns war das alles noch in einer Woche im letzten Sommer.

Sa. Chemie-Praktikum
Mo. Biochemie-Basisseminar
Di. Histo
Mi. Physik
Do. Bio
Fr. frei
Sa. Nachschreibklausur Chemie-Praktikum
Mo. Nachschreibtermin Histo

Und in der Woche vor den Klausuren noch der letzte Praktikumstag in Chemie und nochPrsentation des Psycho/Sozio Projekts. Ach ja, bei uns waren dann auch noch die Chemieprotokolle verloren, so dasswir die erst donnerstags wiederbekommen haben, obwohl 2 Tage spter schon die Klausur war;)

----------


## CYP21B

> Wow!!! Da haben die in Berlin ja echt dazugelernt! Bei uns war das alles noch in einer Woche im letzten Sommer.
> 
> Sa. Chemie-Praktikum
> Mo. Biochemie-Basisseminar
> Di. Histo
> Mi. Physik
> Do. Bio
> Fr. frei
> Sa. Nachschreibklausur Chemie-Praktikum
> ...


Insbesondere die 7 Tage zwischen den beiden Chemieterminen und dazwischen die ganzen anderen Klausuren war sehr "sinnig". Glaube wenn man da die erste vermasselt hat hatte man bei der zweiten nicht gerade gute Chancen und damit kein Biochemiepraktikum im zweiten. 
Andererseits hat es auch wieder Vorteile, dass man es schnell hinter sich hat und es wenn man nicht erst nen paar Tage vorher anfngt trotzdem machbar ist.

----------


## Jucan

Puh, da war es ja damals noch schlimmer, aber ehrlich gesagt reicht es mir auch so, und da die Bioklausur so nach hinten geschoben ist, habe ich so ein bisschen vernachlssigt, und jetzt wird es wieder eng, auerdem reicht es jetzt auch mal so langsam mit dem Semester  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lisken

> Puh, da war es ja damals noch schlimmer, aber ehrlich gesagt reicht es mir auch so, und da die Bioklausur so nach hinten geschoben ist, habe ich so ein bisschen vernachlssigt, und jetzt wird es wieder eng, auerdem reicht es jetzt auch mal so langsam mit dem Semester


Fr Bio bin ich dann nur mal die Altklausuren durchgegangen. Fr mehr hatte ich einfach keine Zeit. Habe die dann Mittwoch Abend nur jeweils ein Mal durchkreuzt, aber trotzdem gut bestanden :Smilie: ..

----------


## Jucan

Lisken, wann hast du denn geschrieben ? Ich meine im SS06 oder SS07 ?
Ich habe mir mal grade die Klausur vom SS06 angeguckt und naja extrem einfach finde ich die nicht.

----------


## Lisken

> Lisken, wann hast du denn geschrieben ? Ich meine im SS06 oder SS07 ?
> Ich habe mir mal grade die Klausur vom SS06 angeguckt und naja extrem einfach finde ich die nicht.


Im SS07. Bei uns kamen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnereauch viele Fragen aus der Klausur vom SS06 dran. Im Forum der Fachschaft gibt es rbirgens noch weitere Klausuren.
Skript und VL kannste aber fr die Klausur vergessen, wenn die nix gendert haben. Versjuch irgendwie an die Lsungen dranzukommen!!!!!!!!!!! Wir sind zum Teil auch die Klausuren zusammen durchgegangen.

----------


## CYP21B

Hab damals auch viel mit den Altklausuren gemacht. Hatte zwar nicht die allerneusten hat aber trotzdem gereicht   :Grinnnss!:  
Bio war bei uns aber eher nicht so die Hrde. Das waren eher Chemie und Physik mit jeweils 40%-Durchfall-Quote. Und Histo war auch nicht so berauschend.

----------


## Jucan

Ja hi,

ja das Skript und besonders die Vorlesung haben nicht wirklich viel mit der Klausur zu tun, zu mindestens nicht mit der vom SS06, hauptschlich Stammbume und Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen   :kotzen:  
Dann so bescheuerte Fragen, wie welches Bakterium ein bewegliches begeieltes grammnegatives Stbchen ist...

Naja, werde wohl mit der vom SS06 zurecht kommen mssen, Lsungen haben wir uns schon in der Gruppe grtenteils erarbeitet  :Grinnnss!:  Im Forum von fsi-charite gibt es brigens keine Altklausuren mehr, steht da zu mindestens in jeder Kategorie.

Die Chemiepraktikumsklausur war wohl diesmal nicht so schlimm, ich schtze auf 10 bis 15 % Durchfallquote... Histo beim Veh, no comment....

----------


## Lisken

> Ja hi,
> 
> Naja, werde wohl mit der vom SS06 zurecht kommen mssen, Lsungen haben wir uns schon in der Gruppe grtenteils erarbeitet  Im Forum von fsi-charite gibt es brigens keine Altklausuren mehr, steht da zu mindestens in jeder Kategorie.



Doch,das gibt es noch welche. Habe sie gestern sogar noch gesehen. Scroll einfach mal weiter runter im Forum bis zu den Downloads. Da findest du die dann;)




> Die Chemiepraktikumsklausur war wohl diesmal nicht so schlimm, ich schtze auf 10 bis 15 % Durchfallquote... Histo beim Veh, no comment....


Das ist doch schon mal was mt Chemie. Und Histo- Histo bei Veh ist eh sch..... Also mach' dir nix draus :Smilie:

----------


## Schilla

> Und Histo- Histo bei Veh ist eh sch..... Also mach' dir nix draus



Achja, der Veh hat mir im ersten Semester so ne Angst gemacht... Erst seine harte Vorlesung, und die Klausur war auch nicht ohne. Aber seine Skripte zu Vrolesung haben mir bei der Klausur geholfen. Gabs die dieses Semester auch?

----------


## Jucan

Oh stimmt, habe den Downloadbereich gefunden, danke. Die Klausuren sind allerdings eindeutig zu alt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es morgen luft...

Zum Veh, ich habe mir genau eine Vorlesung angetan (waren vllig sinnlos), seine Skripte finde ich auch nicht so toll, einfach nur eine Aufzhlung von Begriffen, aber die Klausur habe ich dann doch recht locker bestanden, das ist das wichtigste   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lisken

> Oh stimmt, habe den Downloadbereich gefunden, danke. Die Klausuren sind allerdings eindeutig zu alt. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es morgen luft...
> 
> Zum Veh, ich habe mir genau eine Vorlesung angetan (waren vllig sinnlos), seine Skripte finde ich auch nicht so toll, einfach nur eine Aufzhlung von Begriffen, aber die Klausur habe ich dann doch recht locker bestanden, das ist das wichtigste


War bei mir genauso. Habe das Skript nur so zur Orientierung genutzt. Habe eifach so gelernt, dass ich mit den meisten Begriffen was anfangen knnte. Bei uns in der Klausur waren die Bildfragen dann aber nochmal besonders fies...

Besonders habe ich jetzt gemerkt, dass es auch anders geht: Bin nach dem ersten Semester nach Kln gewechselt, weil ich unbedingt wieder nach NRW wollte. Bei uns ist Histo ein Semester lang- nach dem Semester findet eine Klausur statt ber den ganzen Stoff der Lllmann-Rauch. 10 Fragen der Klausur sind dann MC, 20 Fragen sind Powerpoint-Bilder mit zugehrigen Fragen. Zudem findet ein sog. Bingo-Testat statt, d.h. man wei nie, anwelchem Tag man sein mndliches Testat hat, so dass man immer vorbereitet sein muss. Gibt dann noch mal zustzliche Motivation zum Lernen. zudem drei Histo VL in der Woche und zwei Stunden Histo Seminar.

----------


## Jucan

Semesterferien  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  !

Bio war ganz in Ordnung, ich denke, dass ich bestanden habe, kamen auch wieder mind. 15 Altfragen dran.
Die Histoklausur vom SS07 hatte ich mir auch sehr intensiv angeguckt, und die war echt nicht schn..., naja, aber unangekndigte Testate wren jetzt auch nicht mein Traum  ::-oopss:  
Komme ebenfalls aus NRW, aber bis zum Physikum werde ich auf jeden Fall hier bleiben, soll ja auch nicht ganz einfach sein bei der Charite vor dem Physikum zu wechseln.

----------


## thinker

Charite ist auch ein Reformstudiengang, oder ?!

Also ich find Kln gut. Habe auch dieses Semester ja Histo hinter mich gebracht. War viel, aber hat geklappt! Ich glaube das richtig schwierige kommt jetzt erst noch (Prppen, Biochemie und Physio...), aber ich gehe frohen Mutes weiter richtung Physikum...1 Jahr noch, 1 Jahr noch......^^

----------


## Jucan

Bei der Charite ist es so, dass es zum WS einen Reformstudiengang gibt, ich glaube fr 60 der 300 Studenten. Zum SS ist es der ganz normale Regelstudiengang.

----------


## abi07

BIO BESTANDEN!!!!!!!!! Irgendwie fangen gedanklich erst jetzt richtig die Ferien an...  ::-dance:

----------


## Lifendhil

Glckwunsch Abi!!!   :Top:

----------


## abi07

@Lifendhil: Danke und dir noch viel Erfolg beim weiteren Lernen - sollte ja jetzt mit dem bereits Erreichten im Hinterkopf kein Problem mehr fr dich sein!  :Top:

----------


## spazz

Es sind Semesterferien, dieses Forum ruht sich zu Recht aus und dennoch muss ich nochmal kurz stren:

Ich habe die Nachschreibe-Klausur Chemie nicht bestanden und bekomme daher den Schein nicht. Das heit: ich kann kein Biochemie machen im Wintersemester. Das heit, dass ich ab jetzt immer ein Semester hinten dran bin, weil ich dann im 3. auch nicht Biochemie II machen kann usw... (versuche gerade den finanziellen Schaden zu berechnen).
Ich bin irgendwie zu geschockt und enttuscht, als dass ich mich gro aufregen knnte. Stattdessen hat sogleich mein einzigartig trainierter Reflex des Weglaufens und Aufgebens eingesetzt: och, man knnte doch auch mal als Flugbegleiterin anfangen. Oder Geschichte studieren. Oder wie wrs mit ner Konditorlehre in der Schweiz? 
Es ist ein Rtsel. Ich hab gelernt, ich hab die Altklausuren verstanden, ich hab mich doch tatschlich noch frs Prktikum begeistern knnen (was fr ein Wort...) und, ach ja: gelernt hab ich auch... 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAA

Okay, jetzt ist es besser. Gute Nacht!

----------


## Nilani

Sowas ist sehr rgerlich, aber passiert leider. Mir gehts auch so, aber ich verliere gleich ganzes Jahr und das nur, weil ich ein Praktikums"eingangs"testat im 3. Semester nicht bestanden hab. Danach die Praktikumstestate selbst hab ich alle geschafft, zhlt aber nicht und das beste ist, ich verlier gleich ein ganzes Jahr, weil das Praktikum erst im n. Sommersemester wieder angeboten wird. Also hab ich bis April sozusagen Leerlauf, auer neuer Praktikumseingangsklausur im Jan/Febr. n. Jahr. Ziemlich tzend   :kotzen:  (alle anderen Scheine hab ich, nur der eine Praktikumsschein fehlt)
Momentan geniee ich sowas wie Ferien, versuche Abstand zu gewinnen und endlich mal abzuspannen. Im Sept. kmmer ich mich dann auch um die finanzielle Seite, guck wg. Job und versuche, das Jahr zu nutzen, um mich ein wenig stressfreier aufs Physikum vorzubereiten. Das ist eigentlich meine grte Angst, dass ich auf der faulen Haut liege, das halbe Jahr rumgammel und ich den Anschluss verliere.

----------


## CNSVX

> Stattdessen hat sogleich mein einzigartig trainierter Reflex des Weglaufens und Aufgebens eingesetzt: och, man knnte doch auch mal als Flugbegleiterin anfangen. Oder Geschichte studieren. Oder wie wrs mit ner Konditorlehre in der Schweiz?


Oh, wie oft hab ich schon genauso gedacht!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Ne Freundin von mir findet auch Maurer ne gute Alternative!  :hmmm...: 
Aber wir haben uns das Studium ja ausgesucht.... versuch dir wieder bewusst zu machen, wofr du dir den ganzen Stress antust. Vielleicht kann dich ja auch ein Praktikum motivieren? Also bei mir hilft sowas immer.

----------


## thinker

Oh je, das tut mir leid fr euch!
In Bochum wre es mir ja warscheinlich auch so ergangen...ne Freundin von mir hat das und nutzt die Zeit eben intensiv zum lernen.....vielleicht fr Physio oder eben das Physikum oder eben viel arbeiten fr ein kleines Plsterchen!
Ich versuche mir immer bewusst zu machen, dass 1 - 2 Semester eigentlich nicht so derartig schlimm sein sollten (aber hey, ich schaff es nicht mir selbst das bewusst zu machen), weil 1. das Studium so ewig lang ist, 2. man ja noch jung ist und die meisten ja doch auch recht schnell angefangen haben (also jung im Ggs. zu Wartezeitlern -> kein Angriff  :hmmm...: ) 3. so ein bisschen stressfreies lernen vielleicht auch ganz nett ist....ich habe schon viele kennengelernt, die aufgrund Chemie lnger gebraucht haben....hier in Kln eine Tutorin (vielleicht wr das ja ein Job fr dich!) macht jetzt das Physikum in ihrem 6. vorkl. Semester, weil sie die letzten 5 Semester Chemie nie bestanden hatte....

Ansonsten kannst du die freie Zeit ja auch fr (Sprach-, Computer-,...)Kurse oder ehrenamtliche Ttigkeiten oder sowas nutzen! Macht sich ja letztendlich auch gut spter!

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Es sind Semesterferien, dieses Forum ruht sich zu Recht aus und dennoch muss ich nochmal kurz stren:
> 
> Ich habe die Nachschreibe-Klausur Chemie nicht bestanden und bekomme daher den Schein nicht. Das heit: ich kann kein Biochemie machen im Wintersemester. Das heit, dass ich ab jetzt immer ein Semester hinten dran bin, weil ich dann im 3. auch nicht Biochemie II machen kann usw... (versuche gerade den finanziellen Schaden zu berechnen).
> Ich bin irgendwie zu geschockt und enttuscht, als dass ich mich gro aufregen knnte. Stattdessen hat sogleich mein einzigartig trainierter Reflex des Weglaufens und Aufgebens eingesetzt: och, man knnte doch auch mal als Flugbegleiterin anfangen. Oder Geschichte studieren. Oder wie wrs mit ner Konditorlehre in der Schweiz? 
> Es ist ein Rtsel. Ich hab gelernt, ich hab die Altklausuren verstanden, ich hab mich doch tatschlich noch frs Prktikum begeistern knnen (was fr ein Wort...) und, ach ja: gelernt hab ich auch... 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAA
> 
> Okay, jetzt ist es besser. Gute Nacht!



Willkommen im Club! Sch... Chemie!   :kotzen:  

Dabei ist mein Konto eh schon am Weinen an jedem Monatsende...   :Traurig:  

An anderen Unis darf man trotzdem an Biochemie teilnehmen, habe ich gehrt...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Stina 1

> Willkommen im Club! Sch... Chemie!   
> ...
> An anderen Unis darf man trotzdem an Biochemie teilnehmen, habe ich gehrt...


Ja, das ist tatschlich so. In Wrzburg, darf man BC machen auch wenn man Chemie noch nicht bestanden hat. Die Chemie-Klausur ist auch unabhngig vom Praktikum. Bei der Erstteilnahme der Klausur muss man das Praktikum gemacht haben, aber wenn man da durchfllt, muss man das Praktikum nicht mehr machen. Das gleiche gilt fr BC.

Scheint wir haben es diesbezglich richtig gut. Man kann auch jedes Semester mit fast allem anfangen, nur die Anatomen struben sich da ein bichen, da gibt es Histo und den Prp-kurs abwechselnd.  ::-winky:

----------


## spazz

Ja, da habt ihrs alle gut! Aber Mnster hat sich einen wahnisinnig neuartigen und ambitionierten spiralfrigen Studienaufbau berlegt (jetzt, wo es mit der Elite-Uni nicht geklappt hat, muss man halt woanders klotzen   :bhh:  ). Also: keine BC1 ohne Chemie-Schein. Kein BC2 ohne BC1.
Wurschdi, ich denk einfach nicht mehr drber nach!!! Und bei meinen vielen Nachtdiensten schlaf ich eh die meiste Zeit und wenns nachts ruhig ist lern ich Anatomie (also: nie  :Grinnnss!:  ...).
Trstlich ist die beraus hilfsbereite Art unseres stv.Studiendekans. Der hat sich schon alle Mhe gegeben, mich zu trsten und denkt sich jetzt einen alternativen Plan fr mich aus. Vielleicht bleibe ich ja doch in der Zeit, wenn ich mich ganz arg anstrenge...

----------


## armalia

oh je und ich dachte mir wrds nur so gehen , dass chemie einfach nur noch zum kotzen ist! 

ich hab am 14. august chemie geschrieben ...die letzte klausur in dem semester ...

boah leut ich sag euch ich hatte noch nie chemie und war vllig der nix peiler

das einzige was mir geholfen hat war den zeek auswendig zu lernen und nachhilfe ohne ende zu nehmen! ...

und dann was war das ende vom lied?

ich belst blank und dann als ergebniss nicht bestanden!


aber und jetzt haltet euch fest ...

ich hab nmlich mit dem prof gesprochen der meinte man bruchte bei uns in mainz nur ne gewisse punktezahl und die hatte ich sogar! ...also fazit schei eklausuren!  ich hab zwar bestanden gehabt nur die e-klausur anzeige war falsch! die ganze frustration umsonst

so und dann war ich natrlich erst mal glcklich ...allerdings nicht lang weil bei unserem gesamten semester ends viele leute durchgefallen sind ...und jetzt am ende mussten die profs in chemie sogar die bestehensgrenze runterschrauben weil so viel leut durchgefallen sind!


was soll das berhaupt???? warum mssen wir solche schei fcher knnen?

ich bin mediziner! kein chemiker! und trotzdem musste ich smtliche trivialnamen (buttersure ) struckturformeln und ph werte und flammfrbung und farben von irgendwelchen schei komplexen auswendig lernen 

mal abgesehen von einer grauenvollen woche chemie praktikum!

mit langem kittel wo drauen mehr als 30 grad sind und drinnen vielleicht zwei grad weniger ! der Gestank! salzsure amoniak ...schei aminosuren an den hnden die flecken hab ich ewig nicht weggebracht! und diese grssliche Brille die mir stndig von der nase gerutscht ist! 

OH GOTT BIN ICH FROH CHEMIE BERSTANDEN ZU HABEN UND ENDLICH DIESEN VERFLUCHTEN SCHEIN IN DER TASCHE ZU HABEN!!!!!!!!!

ich hab jetzt schon mitleid mit den neuen erstis!

die armen man kann nur hoffen, dass die so schlau sind und leistungskurs chemie haben!


man ich dachte wenn ich medizin studiere dann lern ich nur noch das was mir spass macht ...man sollte ja meinen dass das der sinn von studieren ist...


ich hoffe nur dass wir im nchsten semester mehr von medizin sehen ! 

ich freu mich auf den prpkurs nchstes semester endlich was lernen dass mit medizin zu tun hat!

..und wie ich gehrt hab ist auch physio mehr mit medizin verbunden als physik & co.

hoffe das irgendeiner von euch lteren semestern mal was darber schreiben kann wies im 2 semester so aussieht !

welche bcher sind den fr biochemie gut? ich will nicht schon wieder der nix peiler in biochemie sein!

liebe gre  und endlich ferien!

----------


## Unregistriert

hm ich kenns auch nicht anders , also das man alles relativ unabhngig von einander mahcen kann!
bei uns hingen biochemie un chemie nich zusammen, was ich auch echt bld find ;)
und sonst war bis auf die teilnahme am prpkurs auch alles einzeln...

----------


## Healix

Wenn sich Chemie nicht total gendert hat seit ich das geschrieben habe, regst du dich aber ein wenig zu sehr auf... Doppelseitig beschriebene DIN A4-Seite als Spicker war bei uns erlaubt, und es zirkulierten diverse sehr gute, mit Computer erstellte, bei denen wirklich so ziemlich alles drauf war. 
Und ein gutes Basiswissen in Chemie erleichtert einem die Biochemie doch schon.

Um die Klausuren zu bestehen brauchst du eigentlich berhaupt kein Buch, weil die Klausuren Altfragen sind und auch sonst nicht wirklich schwer...

Falls du doch nicht in Mainz bist, vergiss das hier ;)

----------


## Pampelmuse

> hm ich kenns auch nicht anders , also das man alles relativ unabhngig von einander mahcen kann!
> bei uns hingen biochemie un chemie nich zusammen, was ich auch echt bld find ;)
> und sonst war bis auf die teilnahme am prpkurs auch alles einzeln...



 :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Ich glaube, ich bin an der falschen Uni!!!   :grrrr....:

----------


## Scuolfan

LOL dann machen es die Mnsteraner uns Dsseldorfern nach. 

Hier gilt schon seit lngerem: Kein Prp- und Histokurs ohne Propdeutikklausuren 1+2 nach 1,5 Monaten im 1.Semester. 

Kein Chemie Praktikum ohne Chemie 1. 
Kein Biochemie Praktikum ohne Chemie 2 und Biochemie 1. 

Und keine Biochemie 2 MultipleSelect Klausur ohne BC Praktikum. 

Das mit Chemie unterschreibe ich.
Wozu macht man den ganzen Schwachsinn?
Ja ganz toll, ich habe Silber ausfllen sehen und weis, das Brom verdammt nochmal ******** stinkt! 
Ich habe 6 Wochen lang an jedem Praktikumstag 6h im Labor gestanden und dumme glasrhrchen mit behinderten fligkeiten und stoffen gefllt. 

Es sollte eine biochemie-zentrierte Chemie geben. einige chemische Kenntnisse braucht man auf jeden Fall fr Biochemie und spter fr Pharma. 
Aber das wissen kann man doch sinnvoll gliedern, ohne den ganzen bullshit drumrum. 

Genauso Physik: Einen Dreck hat es mich interessiert, wohin ich die 5 verschieden farbigen Stecker reinstecken soll und wie ich irgendwelche Spektralmeter messer whatever zusammenbaue oder was die blde maus thermoenergetisch macht. 

physio-bezogene physik ohne den ganzen quatsch den keiner braucht. 
Werde ich radiologe, setze ich mich eh nochmal intensiv mit dem thema strahlung usw. auseinander.

----------


## Linn

......

----------


## Gichin_Funakoshi

> Es sollte eine biochemie-zentrierte Chemie geben. einige chemische Kenntnisse braucht man auf jeden Fall fr Biochemie und spter fr Pharma.


Yapp, braucht echt kein Mensch, der sich mit dem Stationsalltag rumschlgt. Zur Verteidigung muss ich jedoch sagen, dass Medizin immer noch akademisch ist und das definiert sich leider dadurch, dass man sich mit einer Menge Mist auseinandersetzen muss, der keinen Bezug zur Realitt hat.   :was ist das...?:  

Naja, ich hab vor meiner letzten Chemieprfung noch mehr geschimpft als du^^

----------


## Grbler

Seht es mal so - gerade dieser Kleinsch* ist das, was uns nachher das Verstndnis fr groe _sowie_ mikroskopische / biochemische / pharmakologische Zusammenhnge ffnet. Und was uns das von den paramedizinischen Berufen abhebt! (Ohne jetzt irgendwen beleidigen zu wollen oder so, bitte seid nachsichtig mit mir  :Grinnnss!:  )

...Augen zu und durch  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## spazz

...ich bin ein Orbital...

----------


## Pampelmuse

> ...ich bin ein Orbital...


Herzliches Beileid!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Scienceman

wargh. KPP+Biochemie lernen - und das in den ferien.  wem gehts hnlich ? :/

----------


## promed

> wargh. KPP+Biochemie lernen - und das in den ferien.  wem gehts hnlich ? :/


KPP nur noch 8 Tage...........dann:....  :Party:  
Aber wieso lernst du fr Biochemie? Schonmal Vorsprung verschaffen??

----------


## Scienceman

Nee, wir Frankfurter schreiben direkt am ersten Tag des 3. Semesters ne Klausur... son freak bin ich net ;)

Hab och gut 3 wochen vor mir ...

----------


## Trident

Wieso, frh lernen hat doch noch nie geschadet   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:  

Viel Glck, geht ja schnell zur Sache bei euch..   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich sollte zumindest BC lernen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber irgenndwie finde ich stndig Dinge, die viiiiieeeelllll interessanter sind als lernen.

----------


## Meuli

> Ich sollte zumindest BC lernen  Aber irgenndwie finde ich stndig Dinge, die viiiiieeeelllll interessanter sind als lernen.


Ja, das kenn ich gut  :Grinnnss!:  Und wenns Blumen gieen, Betten beziehen oder Fenster putzen ist ....  :Grinnnss!:  Oder diese Schublade, die gaaaaanz dringend ausgemistet werden muss ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Blumen habe ich heute schon gegossen, einkaufen steht noch an etc...   ::-oopss:   Das schlimme ist ja nur, dass ich bei BC schon in die Nachklausur muss.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Das schlimme ist ja nur, dass ich bei BC schon in die Nachklausur muss.


Ach das ist doch nicht sooooo schlimm bei uns mute der halbe Jahrgang
(und ich meine wirklich 50%) in die Nachklausur, aber es haben sehr sehr
viele geschafft. 
Also Kopf hoch wird schon!

----------


## Cassy

Klar wird das werden! Ich muss mir nur noch berlegen ob ich am Tag vor der Prfung auf die heiersehnte Party geh oder nicht   :Blush:  

PS: ich hab heut noch immer nix gelernt *fluch*

----------


## spazz

...geh feiern! Aber vorher nochmal Fensterputzen, man wei ja nie...  ::-winky:  
(ich finds so toll, dass andere Menschen das auch so machen-hihi...)

----------


## Scienceman

hehe, geht mir meistens auch so.. aber langsam muss ich glaub ich echtmal richtig ran, aber es ist zu schwer^^ gibt halt besseres zu tun ;/
wenigsten darf ich morgen mal in den OP...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Nur noch einen Tag KPP....   ::-dance:  ... dann gehts richtig los mit Anatomie... bzw.. es geht weiter... nicht los...   :Party:

----------


## my_precious

hei hier sind ja noch n paar leidgenossen, die auch biochemie in den "ferien" lernen muessen und den arsch voller praktika haben.

ihr seid NICHT ALLEIN!!!!! (auch wenn sichs bei mir nicht um die medinzin dreht)

----------


## DocOZ

bin auch am lernen   :Hh?:  
schn, dass es anderen auch so geht   :hmmm...:

----------


## Scienceman

hey my_precious,
du studierst nicht mehr medizin? 
hachja.. ich hab noch gut 2 wochen vor mir, dann ist alles vorbei (hoffentlich)

sagtmal, wo das thema gerade innem anderen thread angesprochen wurde: wie lernt ihr eigentlich? was fr lerntypen seid ihr? hab das gefhl, da gibts das verrckteste an mglichkeiten. ;)

lg

----------


## acg1984

hallo, noch jemand on heute abend, bin auch am BC lernen - nerv 

gre alle die zur zeit lernen!!!

----------


## thinker

Wow, in 2 Wochen ist es erst vorbei ? Bei mir gehts es in nicht mal mehr 4 Wochen doch schon wieder los ^^ ...hatte wohl Glck dieses Semester. 


Ich bin nicht so ganz glcklich mit meiner Med.Psych/Soz-Physikumsklausur. Ist nur ne 3. Die Note ist zwar irrelevant, aber mein pers. Ehrgeiz will mehr ^^ Naja, htte ich wohl mehr tun mssen...naja. Das morgendliche Praktikum hat mich was lustlos am Abend gemacht. ^^

----------


## Scienceman

in 2 wochen gehts bei uns wieder los, bin aber jetzt in einer einer mit dem praktikum fertig ;) hab echt viel gelernt, hatte hnlich viel glck wie du thinker  :Big Grin:  .. jetzt noch die woche rum und weiterpauken.. dann haut es hoffentlich auch mit BC hin..

wie isn das mit den noten bei euch? wird am ende zusammengerechnet oder wie geht das ein?

lg

----------


## Cassy

Soll ich ehrlich sein? Ich habe absolut keine Lust darauf dass es weiter geht. Gelernt habe ich nicht wirklich viel, BC wird wahrscheinlich nochmals ne Ehrenrunde werden und meine Motivation schrammt nur knapp ber dem Nullpunkt  :Nixweiss:  Meinetwegen knnte ich nochmals mindestens genau so lange frei haben...

----------


## Strodti

Ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Uni... da muss man aber sagen, dass ich seit Anfang Juli NIX mehr mit der Uni zu tun hatte und nichts lernen mute (auer ein Wahlfachreferat). So 2,5 Monate Ferien sind schon lang. Lieber krzere Ferien und dafr hufiger   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Msste ich diese doofe Chemiearbeit ber Antibiotika nicht noch machen wre alles super und ich wrde mich sogar aufs Prppen in 3 Wochen freuen, aber so werde ich die nchsten 3 Wochen noch dieses Chemiegedns mit mir rumschleppen und dann geht auch schon der normale Unistress wieder los. Das nervt mich  :hmmm...:  
Aber ansonsten freu ich mich schon etwas....die Tage mal den Prometheus anschaffen und so....hmm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## snuppy_86

sers, 

noch drei Wochen ferien und schon wieder im Stress! hab vorgestern angefangen fr das Nach-Testat Sitten zu lernen! Kotz Kotz! wenn ich nur daran denke, wird es mir ............

allen nen schnen tag! bei dem was ihr macht! alles ist wie Embryo Uro - genital!

----------


## Pampelmuse

Langeweile?! Kenne ich nicht!

Die Freiburger haben dafr gesorgt, dass keine aufkommt und das Ana-Testat in die Ferien gelegt...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... heute noch Wirbelsule fertig und Rumpf...eventuell noch Becken.. Aber es sind ja noch 3 Wochen zum ersten Ana-Testat   :Grinnnss!:  

Ich freu mich im brigen auch schon wieder, dass es weiter geht..auch wenn es stressig wird.

----------


## spazz

Jaja, Anatomie... sie wirft ihre Schatten weit vorraus!!! Wir mssen auch in der ersten Semesterwoche ran mit Testat: passiver Bewegungsappartat komplett! Was hab ich mir da nur eingebrockt...
 ::-oopss:  

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich mangels Chemieschein keine BC machen darf - freie Nachmittage - juheisassa!!!

----------


## Stromer

Also, ich habe bis vor zwei Wochen mein Praktikum , Teil 2 von 3 abgeleistet und dann erstmal nichts getan. Die letzten zwei Tage habe ich Buchrezensionen gelesen zu Biochemie, Physiologie und Neuroanatomie. Prinzipiell fngt es bei uns Mitte Oktober wieder an. Ich habe jedoch noch mein Wahlfach "Prppen fr Fortgeschrittene" und dummerweise ein Nachholtestat in Physik zurselben Zeit. Leider erreiche ich keinen Prof, um mein Problem zu erlutern  :Hh?:  

Desweiteren fllt an: mikroskopische Anatomie/ Histologie 1. Wiederholungstestat. Dafr habe ich dann heute mal was gemacht, aber irgendwie ist es alles so aufwendig bzw. ich so unmotiviert   :peng:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wir haben auch den passiven Bewegungsapparat komplett...inklusive ein paar spezieller Muskeln... und deren Wirkung,..auf ..was-auch-immer   :Keks:  

Habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefhl stundenlang zu lernen und kein bisschen voranzukommen?? Arrghhh...  :dagegen:

----------


## die-Flachzange

> Wir haben auch den passiven Bewegungsapparat komplett...inklusive ein paar spezieller Muskeln... und deren Wirkung,..auf ..was-auch-immer   
> 
> Habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefhl stundenlang zu lernen und kein bisschen voranzukommen?? Arrghhh...



ja hab ich... aber da hilfts nicht einfach stur weiterzumachen, sondern nur ablenkung... geh kurz spazieren oder mach sport/musik.. hinterher bist du umso motivierter und schaffst viel mehr als vorher  :Smilie: 

*mitkotz* hab gestern biochemie nachtestat mndlich verhaun... super das war die chance ein minus wegzubekommen... jetz muss ich alle 5 restlichen testate bestehen  :Frown:

----------


## acg1984

Hab grade Hirnnerven III bis V gelernt/versucht zu lernen. ich versuch schon grob zu filtern, finde aber dass es trotzdem verflucht viele Fakten zum lernen sind.
Hab morgen frh, den letzten fr mein Pflegepraktikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Scip

@ spazz:
ich will dir ja keine Angst machen aber das "passive Bewegungsappart"-Testat ist im 2. Semester in Mnster nicht das "schlimmste". 
Wirklich stressig wird das Testat danach. "Aktiver Bewegungsapparat + Gefe/Leitungsbahnen". Daran bin ich schier kaputt gegangen!!! Anatomie ist ansich ein schnes und auch nicht zu schweres Fach -htte man nur genug Zeit-. Das was halt wirklich stresst ist die Tatsache, dass die Stoffflle so gro ist, dass man die ganze Zeit unter Druck steht und man wirklich auf Lcke lernt. 
Wnsch dir auf jeden fall viel Erfolg. "Passiver Bewegungsapparat" und am Schlu des Semesters "Situs" sind wirklich "einfach" im Vergleich zum "aktiven Bewegungsapparat".
Alle Prfer sind eigentlich machbar. Der "schwerste" ist meiner Meinung nach "Prof. Hildebrand".....
Und nochwas. Nimm den Prometheus! Ich habe alle 3 Testate mit dem Sobotta gemacht und wrde, wenn ich's nochmal machen msste mit dem Prometheus machen. 
Lern den Prometheus einfach auswendig, hinterfrage nichts, glaube einfach alles was im Prometheus steht -auch wenn manchmal Schrott drin steht-, denn es kostet wirklich unglaublich viel kostbare Zeit, wenn man wegen jeder "Ungereimtheit" in verschiedenen Lehrbchern querliest. Diese Zeit hat man einfach nicht!!!

Gru
Scip

----------


## spazz

@ Scip
Herzlichen Dank fr die Informationen! Es ist doch immer besser, wenn man das nochmal von Veteranen erzhlt bekommt!!!
Vor dem Testat aktiven Bewegungsapparat graut mir in der Tat jetzt schon! Das war mir klar, dass das ganz bel wird. Im Grunde muss ich jetzt anfangen zu lernen, damit ich im laufenden Semester berhaupt noch hinkomme. 
Aber wie gesagt: ich darf keine BC machen - da habe ich wenigstens freie Nachmittage und die Hoffnung, dass ich ohne Ehrenunde hinkomme.

----------


## Scienceman

morgen letzen KPP-Tag, yiha!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Findet ihr es nicht auch total hirnrissig, dass wir 3 Montae KPP machen mssen?? Also ich finde, 3 Tage gengen..  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Es IST total hirnrissig - zwei Monate wie frher oder auch einer wrden schon gengen...(jedenfalls, wenn man von einem normalen Praktikum, bei dem man hauptschlich Putzdepp, Bote und Kellner ist, ausgeht). Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich wenigstens einen Monat in Indien gemacht habe!

----------


## promed

> Findet ihr es nicht auch total hirnrissig, dass wir 3 Montae KPP machen mssen?? Also ich finde, 3 Tage gengen..


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Zumindest aber gegen Taschengeld und Fahrkosten....

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ehrlichgesagt und auf die Gefahr mich unbeliebt zu machen find ich die 3 Monate schon wichtig und okay, putzen und Kellnern gehrt nunmal dazu - auch wenn es nicht sinn und Zweck des KPP ist. Ich bin froh den Groteil meines KPP auf einer tollen Station gemacht zu haben, wo die Kollegen mir viel gezeigt haben und mir auch Verantwortung bertrugen die einer Pflegeschlerin in weiterem Semester bertragen worden wre. Zumal ich im Bereich onkologischer Pflege auch die Patientenfhrung und psychische Betreuung in Grundzgen gelernt habe  :Smilie:  Ich hatte nicht das Gefhl nur billige Putzkraft zu sein , sondern Mitglied eines Teams und das war ein tolles und motivierendes Gefhl.

----------


## CNSVX

Ich finde das KPP ebenfalls auerordentlich wichtig. Ob es nun 3 oder 2 Monate lang sein sollte, darber lsst sich streiten (ich glaube auch, dass 2 durchaus reichen wrden), aber grundstzlich ist das eine gute Sache.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es unglaublich wichtig, den Krankenhausalltag auch mal aus der Sicht der Pfleger zu erleben. Ohne die Pfleger wren die rzte aufgeschmissen und da ist es nicht schlecht, mal einen Einblick zu bekommen, was diese Leute alles leisten. Ich habe z.B. festgestellt, dass ich deren Arbeit wirklich unterschtzt habe. Seit meinem KPP habe ich den hchsten Respekt vor diesem Beruf.
Auerdem wird man spter nie wieder so viel Zeit mit Patienten verbringen wie whrend des KPP's. Auch dies ist meiner Meinung nach extrem wichtig. Um die Situation der Patienten verstehen zu knnen, muss man sich auch mit Ihnen beschftigen.
Des Weiteren habe ich gelernt, welche Fehler rzte im Umgang mit dem Pflegepersonal machen knnen. Teilweise Kleinigkeiten, die mir als rztin sonst wahrscheinlich gar nicht aufgefallen wren.
Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass fr viele das KPP der erste Einblick in den medizinischen Alltag bedeutet und sie so (auch wenn sie mehr mit Pflege als mit Medizin beschftigt sind) ihren Berufswunsch berprfen knnen.

Bei lngerem berlegen wrden mir sicher noch mehr Vorteile einfallen, aber ich belasse es mal dabei.

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es mir auf meiner Station wirklich gut gefallen hat und die Pfleger (fast) alle wirklich engagiert waren.
Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute mit weniger guten Erfahrungen, dem KPP skeptischer gegenberstehen.

Anmerken mchte ich auch noch, dass ich ein kleines Taschengeld oder wenigstens die bernahme der Fahrtkosten nicht berflssig fnde...

Alles in allem befrworte ich ein mindestens zweimonatiges KPP.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Scienceman

ich finds auch wichtig, aber ich will kohle sehen um es auf den punkt zu bringen. ich werd hier bestimmt nicht aufzhlen, warum ich das so verlange, das wei jeder, der es gemacht hat.
viel erfahrung, viel kontakt (s.o.) ist alles drinn, jap. aber wir mssen lang genug studieren und dann auch noch mehrere monate praktika leisten ohne einen cent zu sehen. das ist der einzige grund fr mich, der gegen ein derartig langes KPP spricht.

ps: endlich vorbei  :Big Grin: D   ::-dance:

----------


## TeamCroCop

wenn man im ausland kpp macht.. und das auf englisch unterschreiben lsst usw. berprfen die das dann irgendiwe.. also rufen da an oder so?

----------


## CYP21B

Ich bin der Meinung beim KPP gibt es zwei Hauptprobleme:

Je nachdem auf welcher Stadion man landet kann es sehr interessant und lehrreich sein, oder man ist eben der DvD. Im ersten Fall nimmt man dann durchaus etwas mit. Im zweiten Fall kaum. 

Und das zweite groe Problem, selbst wenn man auf einer "guten" Station gelandet ist sind drei Monate wirklich viel Zeit in der man zum einen kein Geld fr die geleistete Arbeit bekommt und andererseits kaum Mglichkeiten hat nebenher zu arbeiten. 

Aus meiner Sicht wrde ein Monat durchaus reichen um eben die Erfahrungen zu machen die den Grund fr das KPP darstellen. Und zum anderen htte man dann eben mehr Zeit um fr Geld(!) zu arbeiten.

Ein bezahltes KPP sehe ich problematisch. Denke dann htte man u.U. das Problem dass nicht alle einen Platz bekommen.

----------


## madniki

also ich hab bei meinem ersten monat kpp 650 euro verdient, hab aber nur hilfsttigkeiten einer stationshelferin gemacht, im zweiten monat, ein halbes jahr spter, aber im selben krankenhaus, war ich bereits medizinstudentin und die pflegeleitung hat gewusst, dass ich dabei was lernen sollte, dieses praktikum wurde fr mich viel interessanter und lehrreich gestaltet, dafr erhielt ich "nur" mehr 170 euro. allerdings war das ein sterreichisches krankenhaus und bei uns kennt man ein kpp eigentlich nicht, daher auch die bezahlung.  :peng:   wens interessiert, hier ist ein bericht darber 
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...55/index.shtml
mein drittes monat habe ich in den usa gemacht, das hat mich natrlich viel gekostet, als entschdigung gabs allerdings gratis essen in der kantine.
die besttigung hat - soviel ich wei - niemand vom lpa hinterfragt. htten sie aber ruhig machen knnen, da ich brav meine dienste dort abgeleistet habe und nichts gefaked war.

----------


## Cassy

In dem Haus, in welchem ich vor langer Zeit einmal meine Ausbiludng gemacht hatte, gab es fr die KPP immer Essensgutscheine, pro Tag also 3 Stck. Die meisten der Praktikanten, die sich auf Station gut angestellt hatten, freundlich waren und sich nicht gerade wie der "King" aufgefhrt haben bekamen am Ende auch ein bisschen Geld aus der Stationskasse.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@CNSVX: Ich seh das hnlich - ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein solcher Einblick unverzichtbar ist, allerdings erhlt man den auch schon nach einem Monat. Auch zwei Monate wren noch in Ordnung, mit der Option, dass man einen davon im Ausland machen kann. Aber drei halte ich fr definitiv zu lange.

----------


## ACP

hey,
kann mich nur anschlieen und sagen dass ich ebenfalls fr das KPP bin. Klar habe ich innerhalb der 3 Monate auch oft geflucht, aber wenn ich darauf zurckblicke hat es mir wirklich viel gebracht.
Auch wenn ich nicht nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe hat es mich in meinem Berufswunsch gestrkt. Ich habe gemerkt was ich bereit bin zu machen (also wenn man an Bettpfannen usw. denkt) und sehe vieles nicht mehr so blauugig, denn fr mich war es der erste richtige Einblick in das Berufsleben.
Finde auch 3 Monate absolut ok. Weniger macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn. Man braucht schon geraume Zeit die Ablufe richtig zu verinnerlichen und dann fngt es auch an Spass zu machen.

Bezahlung wre nicht schlecht, aber ob man wikrlich in der Zeit was anderes gearbeitet htte sei dahingestellt. Nur Fahrtkosten htten die ruhig bernhemen knnen, wenn man nicht das Glck hat in der Stadt zu wohnen kann das richtig teuer werden.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Man braucht schon geraume Zeit die Ablufe richtig zu verinnerlichen und dann fngt es auch an Spass zu machen.
> 
> .


Ablufe verinnerlichen?? Naja, also ich hab das recht schnell verinnerlicht, dass es immer um 6:45 Uhr Frhstck gibt...und um 9 Visite ist....und ....uswsw... 

Im Ernst- ich finde es insofern gut, dass man wirklich Einblicke erhlt, sei es in Patientenakten oder Ablufe auf Station. Ich hatte auch Spa. Aber finde es ist eindeutig zu lang. Je lnger man auf einer Station ist umso strker wird man ausgebeutet...weil man schon mehr kann... so hab ich es erfahren. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich 4 Wochen in der Pdiatrie war, wo man als Praktikant (nicht mal als PJler) irgendwas medizinisches tun darf,,   ::-oopss:

----------


## Scienceman

ganz ehrlich: ich brauch bestimmt keine 3 monate um zu "verinnerlichen", halte das eher fr unfug. kein mensch mit adquater ausbildung bzw.abi und gesundem menschenverstand braucht solang, um die ablufe kennenzulernen.
und ob es an sich wirklich *mehr* als ein kleiner  blick in den knftigen beruf war, will ich auch bezweifeln. ist ja letztendlich auch rein formal so nicht vorgesehen.klar hat man gesehen, was die docs gemacht haben, war mit auf visite, man hat teilweise ausgeholfen. Aber hast du, ACP, wirklich so mit den patienten zu tun gehabt, wie als arzt? ich denke nicht..
und wer sagt denn, dass man in diesen theoretisch einem monat weniger (wenn man nur 2 monate KPP htte) nicht anderes zu tun hat, als zu arbeiten? wie wrs mit ferien?... 
es geht gar nicht darum, das KPP "schlecht zu reden", sondern vielmehr darum, dass die Zeit fr das KPP zu lang ist - und das ohne offizielle Entschdigung.
es sind echt wertvolle erfahrungen, die jeder einzelne macht, trotzdem wre es nur angemessen  fr die streckenweise sehr harte arbeit etwas zurckzukriegen. ich denke, es ist nicht unmenschlich sowas zu verlangen zumal ich -wie die meisten von euch - auch nicht sehr viel weniger gemacht habe, wie der rest des pflegepersonals (die ja schlielich bezahlt werden)

----------


## Talelady

> es geht gar nicht darum, das KPP "schlecht zu reden", sondern vielmehr darum, dass die Zeit fr das KPP zu lang ist - und das ohne offizielle Entschdigung.


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ich finde das KPP an sich sinnvoll, fand aber unsere 2 Monate schon zu lang... die jetzigen 3: ich kapier nicht, warum die das verlngert haben.  3-4 Wochen und du weit meines Erachtens alles, was du als zuknftiger Arzt von der Pflege wissen musst... alles was danach kommt hat nichts mehr mit *Einblick in die Pflege* zu tun, sondern ist schlichte *Ausbeutung*!

----------


## Logo

Man kann hin und wieder auch etwas lernen. Zum Beispiel mal mit einer Schwester mitgehen die gerade fertig mit ihrer Weiterbildung "Wundmanagement" ist...
Das habe ich auch als Famulant noch gemacht. Solche Sachen lernst du nirgendwo im Studium - im Verbnde aufreien zur Visite sind wir rzte immer ganz gro, ordentlich zu machen ist etwas anderes...

Medis & Infusionen anhngen/vorbereiten, *sicher* Vitalparameter berprfen, Patientenakte ordentlich fhren, Verbandswechsel, ggf. mal Blutabnehmen uvm.

Mit ein bichen Engagement (Fragen, Bemhen, Interesse zeigen) & Glck kann man Einiges fr spter mitnehmen...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> 3-4 Wochen und du weit meines Erachtens alles, was du als zuknftiger Arzt von der Pflege wissen musst... alles was danach kommt hat nichts mehr mit *Einblick in die Pflege* zu tun, sondern ist schlichte *Ausbeutung*!


Ist es nicht etwas vermessen einen Allwissenheitsanspruch nach dieser kurzen Zeit KPP ber den Beruf der Pflege zu haben ? Man ist nicht nur Putzsklave oder Kellner, jedenfalls wenn man sich engagiert, denn dann wird einem gerne Etwas gezeigt was spter wirklich ntzlich ist. Sei es praktisches wie Verbnde, Viggos legen, Infus stellen und anhngen - wie auch psychologisches ( Umgang mit Tumorpatienten, Patientenfhrung, PAtientenmotivation ) und soziales ( Pflegekrfte sind keine Erfllungsgehilfen auch wenn sie rztliche Anordnungen durchfhren )

Gut wie schon oft gesagt hngt es zum Teil auch von der Motivation der Kollegen und Kolleginnen im Team ab ob man ein gutes lehrreiches KPP hat oder wirklich nur auf die Klingel rennt. Ich kenne beide Seiten und nichts hindert euch daran nach einem Tertial auf eine andere Station zu wechseln.

----------


## spazz

Kinder, Kinder!
Ruhig Blut, was ist denn das fr ein Problem? Praktikum machen mssen und kein Geld fr bekommen?!
Das ist in hunderten anderen Fchern auch so!!! 

Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten, aber nach 90 Tagen hat man gerade mal einen klitzekleinen Einblick in die Pflege bekommen. Und ja: es hngt eigentlich immer an der persnlichen Motivation, wieviel man mitnimmt...
Wenn man als Medizinstudent auf eine Station kommt, erstmal deutlich macht, dass einen das eh alles ankotzt und man auerdem eh alles besser wei, hat mein ein Problem. Ein groes.
Und das wird man auch als Assistenzarzt haben!!! Ihr seid angewieen auf uns Pflegekrfte, gerade am Anfang. Uns ist es eine groe Freude, wenn so ein arroganter Jngling im grten Stress irgendwann anfngt zu flennen, weil alle auf ihn einhacken... ich wrd nochmal meine Haltung berdenken...  :Grinnnss!:  
h... was studier ich nochmal? Ups...  :bhh:

----------


## Talelady

> Ist es nicht etwas vermessen einen Allwissenheitsanspruch nach dieser kurzen Zeit KPP ber den Beruf der Pflege zu haben?


ich erhebe keinen Allwissenheitsanspruch... Gengend Respekt vor der Arbeit der Pflege hatte ich nach sptestens 2 Wochen, sicher gewusst, dass Pflege nicht mein Ding ist hab ich nach 2 Tagen.





> Ich kenne beide Seiten


welches ist denn die 2. Seite die du kennst?

----------


## Talelady

> Wenn man als Medizinstudent auf eine Station kommt, erstmal deutlich macht, dass einen das eh alles ankotzt und man auerdem eh alles besser wei, hat mein ein Problem. Ein groes.


einverstanden!
Wenn man als Medizinstudent aber sich etwas weniger grokotzig anstellt... kann man bereits nach wenigen Tagen perfekt Betten beziehen, 100kg schweren Gomers im Alleingang die volle Windel wechseln etc. 
Was daran so berauschend sein soll mal ne Infusion anhngen (mit etwas Intelligenz muss man des auch nicht 10x erklrt und gezeigt bekommen), oder ne s.c. Spritze zu verpassen, entzieht sich meinem Verstndnis...




> Ihr seid angewieen auf uns Pflegekrfte, gerade am Anfang.


wie man sich (ob als Assi am Anfang, oder in hheren Position spter) mit der Pflege stellt und ob man sich damit Freunde oder Feinde macht, hat meines Erachtens nichts mit der Lnge des KPP zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit dem eigenen Charakter/der eigenen Einstellung.

----------


## medi2319

Ich komme jetzt ins 1. klinische Semester und muss rckblickend auf die Vorklinik leider feststellen, dass fr mich das KPP kaum was gebracht hat. Da fand ich sogar Biochemie besser. Ich hab es an einem Uniklinikum gemacht und da war das Pflegepersonal so gestresst, dass von lernen bzw. anlernen keine Rede sein konnte. Ohne vorher eine Einweisung oder hnliches erhalten zu haben, sollte ich verschiedene Dinge selber durchfhren. Eigentlich unverantwortlich. Und dann, wenn mal wieder was schief gelaufen ist, hatte man direkt rger mit zwei Seiten (Patienten und Personal). 

Drei Monate halte ich auch definitiv fr zu lange. 1 Monat reicht da vollkommen aus. die zwei weiteren Monate sind fr mich definitiv ausbeute! (andere mgen das anders sehen)

----------


## thinker

Okok...mal eine kurze Frage: Brauch man frs Prppen einen extra tollen neuen Kittel oder reicht da mein Chemie-Kittel vom letzten Jahr noch ?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Okok...mal eine kurze Frage: Brauch man frs Prppen einen extra tollen neuen Kittel oder reicht da mein Chemie-Kittel vom letzten Jahr noch ?


Du brauchst einen extra-mega-spezial Kittel aus handgeschpfter-dreifach-geklppelter-Chinaseide,mute bestimmt in nen Spezialgeschft fr....  :hmmm...:  
Is wahrscheinlich von Uni zu Uni verschieden aber wir hatten keine Kittel sondern
haben so OP-Kittel bekommen die hinten zugemacht werden und darber dann ne Schrze und da jeder nen Spind im Institut hatte brauchte man das Teil
auch nicht mit nach Hause nehmen......

----------


## CNSVX

@ thinker: Bei uns war das vllig egal, hauptsache du hattest irgendeinen Kittel.

----------


## blockhead

> Kinder, Kinder!
> Ruhig Blut, was ist denn das fr ein Problem? Praktikum machen mssen und kein Geld fr bekommen?!
> Das ist in hunderten anderen Fchern auch so!!!


Schn daher gesagt, aber leider falsch. Beispiele gibt's genug: BWL, Architektur, etc.
Zugegeben, meisstens muss in diesen Praktika auch mehr geleistet werden als im KPP, aber wer bezahlt wird ist selbstverstndlich auch motivierter.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Schn daher gesagt, aber leider falsch. Beispiele gibt's genug: BWL, Architektur, etc.
> Zugegeben, meisstens muss in diesen Praktika auch mehr geleistet werden als im KPP, aber wer bezahlt wird ist selbstverstndlich auch motivierter.


....... ja aber wer soll denn das KPP bezahlen????

----------


## Darkromantic

Genau...
Wer soll das Praktikum denn bezahlen?
Und wer soll angemessene Gehlter an rzte auszahlen?
Und wer kann denn eine vernnftige (Wochen)Arbeitszeit fr rzte organisieren?
Und wer kann den Dschungel aus Paragraphen, sinnlosen "Punkten" und seltsamen (Ab)Rechnungen von niedergelassenen rzten durchforsten?
Genau...
Das ist auch der Grund, warum sich nichts ndern wird! Der Deutsche Michel muss sich dem Schicksal halt fgen (wie seit Hunderten von Jahren)...!
Komisch, dass im Ausland diese Punkte lngst nicht mehr zur Diskussion stehen! Die anderen machen das halt - die Deutschen hinken hinterher und fgen sich dem Schicksal!
Biete in Frankreich mal die gleichen Bedingungen an, wie hier. Da brennen aber die Strohballen auf den Autobahnen!!!

Ein Praktikum, bei welchem ich 8 Stunden (+) am Tag rsche wische (sorry!), Betten mache, Leute fttere, Verbnde wechsle und anderes, gehrt - in Maen natrlich! - entlohnt! Wenn es dafr kein Geld gibt, dann frage ich mich, woher andere Praktika bezahlt werden (siehe Architektur, BWL u.a.)?! Und: Mssen diese Leute auch vergleichbare Dienste leisten? Glaube kaum!!!

Ich habe mein KP-Praktikum in der Schweiz gemacht. Willst Du mal wissen, was ich hier als "Entlohnung" erhalten habe? Da wrden Dir die Ohren wackeln (falls Du es berhaupt glauben wrdest)!!!
Einige Hundert Franken im Monat! Und das ist dort keine Ausnahme, sondern die (absolut gerechtfertigte und sinnvolle) Regel!!!

*kopfschttel*

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Genau...
> Wer soll das Praktikum denn bezahlen?
> Und wer soll angemessene Gehlter an rzte auszahlen?
> Und wer kann denn eine vernnftige (Wochen)Arbeitszeit fr rzte organisieren?
> Und wer kann den Dschungel aus Paragraphen, sinnlosen "Punkten" und seltsamen (Ab)Rechnungen von niedergelassenen rzten durchforsten?
> Genau...
> Das ist auch der Grund, warum sich nichts ndern wird! Der Deutsche Michel muss sich dem Schicksal halt fgen (wie seit Hunderten von Jahren)...!
> Komisch, dass im Ausland diese Punkte lngst nicht mehr zur Diskussion stehen! Die anderen machen das halt - die Deutschen hinken hinterher und fgen sich dem Schicksal!
> Biete in Frankreich mal die gleichen Bedingungen an, wie hier. Da brennen aber die Strohballen auf den Autobahnen!!!
> ...


Genau und du bist der Held, der das System durchbricht!!!
Erstens kannst du Praktika in einem (kleinen)Betrieb nicht mit einem Krankenhaus vergleichen,da die meisten Krankenhuser sicher nicht noch nen paar 100000 inner Portokasse haben fr Praktikanten.(Natrlich wr's schn wenns anders wr.
Tja glaubst du die Praktikanten in Ghana werden auch so frstlich entlohnt??
Ich denke eher nicht, von daher ist es Quark hier Lndervergleiche ziehen
zu wollen und sich aus jedem Land das Beste rauszupicken.
Und Med.-Studium in Frankreich ist ja so doll.....

Und es interessiert mich noch weniger als einen S c h e i  d r e c k ,
was du fr dein Praktikum bekommen hast.
Und der einzige Grund warum mir die Ohren wackeln ist dein lustiger Beitrag,
you made my day.......

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Eeieie Coxy-Baby... es gibt doch keinen Grund hier gleich unverschmt zu werden.   :Nixweiss:  

Meine Meinung zum KPP ist ja bereits bekannt. Ich finde nur Vergleich mit Ghana etwas unpassend.. wir sind hier nunmal nicht in der Prrie..da kann man auch etwas mehr erwarten...finde ich..

----------


## blockhead

Mal ruhig Blut... wir sind doch intelligente Leute, die auf einem gewissen Niveau diskutieren wollen...

Ich denke mal in gewisser Weise habt ihr beide Recht. Die finanzielle Situation von Krankenhusern, welche z.T. eben auch von den Kommunen finanziert werden ist natrlich nicht mit der eines Unternehmens bzw. gar einer Bank vergleichbar.
Die Frage WER das Praktikum finanzieren sollte geht meiner Ansicht nach viel zu tief, als dass man dieses Thema hier ausreichend diskutieren knnte. Dann mssten wir das Gesundheitssystem kaputt diskutieren (was ja leider nicht schwer ist...).

Ich halte es allerdings durchaus fr zulssig die Situation in Deutschland mit der der Schweiz oder skandinavischen Lndern zu vergleichen. Das hat auch nichts mit "rauspicken" zu tun. Man kann ja wohl schauen was andere besser machen und daraus lernen! 
Allerdings ist das Gesundheitssystem hier auch vllig anders strukturiert! 
Ghana mit Deutschland zu vergleichen ist hingegen Polemik. Dass man Entwicklungslnder nicht mit einem hochentwickelten und (im Verhltnis) reichen europischem Staat vergleichen kann sollte wohl jedem einleuchten.

Die Frage der Finanzierung lass' ich aus o.g. Grnden mal offen (es wre aber sicherlich durchaus machbar).
Fr mich steht einfach fest, dass es schwer kommunizierbar ist jemanden 40 Stunden die Woche umsonst arbeiten zu lassen. Ich habe whrend meiner Praktika weder die Fahrtkosten (50 EUR/ Monat; ffentlicher Nahverkehr) erstattet bekommen noch Verkstigung erhalten. Gelernt hab' ich ausser Popo-Wischen auch nichts (das kann ich dafr jetzt aber echt gut!).
Der Bruder meiner Freudin leistet derzeit seinen Zivildienst im Uniklinikum ab. Seine Aufgabe: Patienten von Station X zu Untersuchung Y fahren und wieder zurck. Er wird dafr durch die ffentliche Hand entlohnt. Wir bekommen i.d.R. nicht mal 50 Euro fr die Straenbahn. Muss man das verstehen?! Ist das gerecht?!

Frher htte man sowas Sklaverei genannt. (Achtung: Diese Aussage ist bewusst berspitzt formuliert...)

----------


## Scienceman

naja... ein problem, dass wir bestimmt nicht als erstes aufgedeckt haben... knnen da eh nicht viel ndern, kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt auch an..

whatever:
altes thema: noch 5 Tage bis zur biochemieklausur und ich hink hinterher ... mal wieder  :Big Grin:  anyone else ;) ?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> naja... ein problem, dass wir bestimmt nicht als erstes aufgedeckt haben... knnen da eh nicht viel ndern, kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt auch an..
> 
> whatever:
> altes thema: noch 5 Tage bis zur biochemieklausur und ich hink hinterher ... mal wieder  anyone else ;) ?


Ich hab zwar noch 2 Wochen bis Anatomie...hinke auch nicht wirklich hinterher..hab aber jedes Mal, wenn ich gelernt hab das Gefhl ich hab alles andere, was zuvor war vergessen...sogar meinen Namen..   :Aufgepasst!:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## spazz

> Du brauchst einen extra-mega-spezial Kittel aus handgeschpfter-dreifach-geklppelter-Chinaseide



Ach! Das mu Chinaseide sein? Oh mein Gott!
Ich bin raus...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ach! Das mu Chinaseide sein? Oh mein Gott!
> Ich bin raus...


Tja tut mir leid......  :hmmm...:  

Soll ich dir meinen Chemieschein schicken und dann krieg ich deine Seele,
aber was mach ich damit????
(Sprach derjenige der seinen Chemie-Schein bei Prof.Hoffi-Knoffi aus Hintervotzig erhalten hat)

----------


## spazz

Bitte, nimm se! Dann kann ich vielleicht auch mal wieder schlafen...
Den Chemieschein senden Sie bitte in einem ausreichend frankierten Briefumschlag an folgende Adresse...  
Bse Welt, ey! Wer kam eigentlich auf die bescheuerte Idee, Medizin studieren zu wollen? H?!

----------


## Darkromantic

@Coxy B.



> Und es interessiert mich noch weniger als einen S c h e i  d r e c k ...


Dein Beitrag und das darin enthaltene Niveau machen eine sinnvolle Diskussion (leider mal wieder!) vllig unmglich!
Die Vergleiche Ghana-Westeuropa und die herablassende Art mir gegenber (


> du bist der Held, der das System durchbricht


) zeigen mir, dass es gar keinen Zweck hat, weiter ber das Thema zu diskutieren.
Schade...!

You made zwar not my day, but you showed me mal wieder, how close "Medizinstudent" and "Arroganz" are beieinander!!!
 :kotzen:  

Darky

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> You made zwar not my day, but you showed me mal wieder, how close "Medizinstudent" and "Arroganz" are beieinander!!!
>  
> 
> Darky



 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Zivi und dir ist, dass der Zivi den Job machen MUSS. Macht er ihn nicht, wandert er zumindest theoretisch in den Knast. Du hast dir dein Studium ausgesucht, du wusstest vorher was dich erwartet. Und als ob BWLer etc. ihre Praktika alle bezahlt bekommen wrden. Bestimmt auch nicht in den ersten 3-4 Semestern, da haben die von Praxis auch keine Ahnung. Und ihr unbezahlten Praktika drfen die mit nem Abschluss in der Tasche (!) noch machen. 

Natrlich wr es schner, Kohle dafr zu bekommen, aber is halt nicht drin. Vielleicht sollten wir ne Terrorzelle bilden und uns Ulla Schmidt mal wegbomben, dann knnte es evtl. besser werden. Aber das fhrt hier zu weit. 
Drei Monate sind nun wirklich keine unberschaubare Zeit, und ich hab da ziemlich viel gelernt. Wenn man mit so ner Fresse und arrogantem erhalten auf Station aufluft, wird man gnadenlos verhungern, das ist mir kalr, dsas ist aber in jedem anderen halbwegs ambitionierten Bereich genauso. 

M. Mn. ist die Mentalitt vieler Leute das Problem. Studium/Ausbildung heit nunmal zweitweise auch Dreck fressen, Sachen machen, auf die man absolut keinen Bock hat etc. Und da muss man durch, das wird in der Klinik nicht anders und im Beruf erst recht nicht. Das ist BERALL so, dafr haben wir eine ziemlich gesicherte Zukunft, und, da kann man mir erzhlen was man will, ein Netto-Grundgehalt von ca. 1800  als Einsteiger, dafr wrden 90% der BWLer, Juristen, Ings und was wei ich dir die Fe kssen. Glaub mir.

----------


## spazz

hh.... auch auf die Gefahr hin, die einzige zu sein: macht sich sonst noch wer langsam Gedanken um`s nchste Semester?
Ist irgendwie bedrohlich nah... Und diese Testate - brrrrrrr!!!
Anfang der Ferien war ich ja top-motiviert und hab brav gelernt. Jetzt hab ich`s aber wieder vergessen und bin unterirdisch unmotiviert!!! Das ist doch fies!!! 
Ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen...
Und ihr so?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> @Coxy B.
> You made zwar not my day, but you showed me mal wieder, how close "Medizinstudent" and "Arroganz" are beieinander!!!
> Darky


Wo war da eigentlich die Arroganz? Der Vergleich Ghana - Deutschland war bewut als Extrem gewhlt, denn wir knnen hier noch 1000x darber diskutieren
ob das KPP bezahlt werden soll oder nicht aber ndern wird das nichts (und das hat auch nichts mit dem deutschen Michel zu tun......)
Und das es mich nicht interessiert wie du entlohnt wurdest ist nunmal Tatsache!
Und Niveau ist eine Ebene die man (beliebig) senken kann.

@Dr. Gonzo: Genau so sehe ich es!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

> hh.... auch auf die Gefahr hin, die einzige zu sein: macht sich sonst noch wer langsam Gedanken um`s nchste Semester?
> Ist irgendwie bedrohlich nah... Und diese Testate - brrrrrrr!!!
> Anfang der Ferien war ich ja top-motiviert und hab brav gelernt. Jetzt hab ich`s aber wieder vergessen und bin unterirdisch unmotiviert!!! Das ist doch fies!!! 
> Ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen...
> Und ihr so?


Geht mir hnlich, obwohl ich mich trotz allem auch aufs neue Semester freue. Aber das Ana-Testat gleich am zweiten Tag und die, die da noch kommen, liegen natrlich schon schwer im Magen...
Ich muss jetzt das Knie lernen...

----------


## Pampelmuse

> but you showed me mal wieder, how close "Medizinstudent" and "Arroganz" are beieinander!!!



Dito. Ist mir aber schon lnger aufgefallen...   :hmmm...:  

Lustig auch, dass manche Themen hier IMMER WIEDER auftauchen; wie eben dieses (KPP weshalb warum wieso)!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Geht mir hnlich, obwohl ich mich trotz allem auch aufs neue Semester freue. Aber das Ana-Testat gleich am zweiten Tag und die, die da noch kommen, liegen natrlich schon schwer im Magen...
> Ich muss jetzt das Knie lernen...


@abi

Hab gerade das Knie hinter mich gebracht...   ::-dance:   Kann es sein, dass wir gleich weit sind?? Mir fehlt jetzt noch Fu und obere Extremitt..  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Naja, mir fehlt noch der Fu und Oberflchen- und allgemeine Ana. Und dann halt wiederholen...v.a. von den Muskeln (besonders Rumpf!) habe ich sicher sehr viel wieder vergessen. Auerdem habe ich den Schdel nur sehr, sehr oberflchlich gelernt...naja, ein bisschen Zeit haben wir ja noch!  :Woow:

----------


## spazz

Also mir fehlt.... ach *******, Mann!!!
Ich hab alles schon einmal durch und jetzt mu ich es wiederholen, da mir von der Natur leider kein photografisches Gedchtnis mitgegeben wurde. Und DAS kotzt mich eigentlich am meisten an. Wenn ich schon meine eigene Schrift auf dem Blatt sehe... boah...

Kann einer mal die Sonne anmachen! Bitte!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ein bisschen Zeit ist noch! Und vom Rumpf sind es ja nicht viele Muskeln, die wir brauchen. Bei den meisten vom Rumpf steht auch dabei, dass wir allgemeinen Verlauf knnen sollen- da lern ich nicht haargenau Ursprung und Ansatz... Hast du jetzt das Kiefergelenk mitgelernt?

----------


## mejakru30

Nehmt euch genug zu trinken mit frs erste Testat- bei uns hat es ewig gedauert (ich war um halb acht Uhr abends dran- und war seit glaub ich zehn oder so da...).Der Vorteil war,dass mein Prfer selber keine Lust mehr hatte,ging relativ schnell  :Grinnnss!:   Viel Glck!
Und schrieb da wirklich jemand "Gomers"? Ich fand das schon immer despektierlich,und in meinen 8 Jahren als KS habe ich auch keinen gesehen- und ich war auf der Inneren,komisch,da htten doch welche sein  mssen... So ein Aufhebens um lumpige drei Monate- und das Denken, Schwestern/Pfleger wrden nur rsche abwischen- toll! Muss noch ein Klischee bedient werden? Es gehrt dazu und Schluss- man diskutiert doch auch nicht ber so was Wichtiges wie "Berufsfelderkundung",oder?   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@mejakru: Ja, das haben wir uns schon gedacht, dass es lnger dauern wird - ist ja echt bescheuert. Um 13.00 hngt der Zeitplan aus...

@Miss: Bis jetzt habe ich das Kiefergelenk nicht gelernt - mach ich dann zum Schluss, wenn noch Zeit ist. Heute ist jetzt erstmal Fu dran - dafr werde ich lange genug brauchen! Was bedeutet eigentlich dieser seltsame Satz: "Allgemeines zu den Hftmuskeln: Wie wirken die Muskeln auf die Innen- und Auenrotation?" - mssen wir da einfach wissen, welche der weiter oben genannten Muskeln Innen- und welche Auenrotation machen oder wie darf man das verstehen?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Gute Frage! Das hab ich mir auch schon berlegt, was das bedeuten soll. Ich hab mir dazu ein paar Gedanken gemacht wie die jeweiligen Muskeln im Bezug auch die Lngsachse verlaufen...Eventuell mssen wir begrnden warum ein Muskeln ein Auenrotator ist?? Was anderes kann ich mir unter der Frage nicht richtig vorstellen...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Mhm, ja, knnte auch sein...wie gesagt, keine Ahnung. Warst du eigentlich schon beim Knochen anschauen? Ich hab dich noch gar nicht gesehen...

----------


## Meuli

@Wrzburger:
Dieses vorgezogene schriftliche Testat (also Freischuss fr's 1.Testat, im Juli) gibts nimmer oder?? Oder ist jemand in Ldis Fustapfen getreten??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ Meuli- N, gibt kein schriftliches Testat. Aber wird werden das schon irgendwie schaffen... hoffe ich   :Woow:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Meuli

Klaro schafft ihr das  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:  Alles halb so wild!!

----------


## lunascape

Grsse von mir, an alle die grad durchhngen! 
Ich muss am Dienstag die doofe Chemie Klausur nachschreiben, was mich im letzten Semester die Biochemie I gekostet hat. ABER, ich habe erst jetzt das Gefhl, Chemie fr Mediziner verstanden zu haben! Und das ist es mir wert, lnger zu brauchen. 
So langsam beginnt dieses Studium doch Spass zu machen, auch wenn ich noch das Physikum vor mir habe. Irgendwie geht es immer (weiter). Man darf nur einfach nicht aufgeben! MICH kriegen die niemals klein! Es ist mein Traum der wahr wird!!!!! Was ein geiles Gefhl!!!!!
 ::-dance:

----------


## expecting

Whh .. gerade die Pflegepraktikum-Schufterei hinter mir, und jetzt am Montag ist schon die Biochemie-Klausur, und ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen.   :Nixweiss:  
Und die Altklausuren sehen unheimlich bse aus. Mehrfachantworten und so Spe ... ahhh.

Ich mag nicht   :Oh nee...:   :Traurig:

----------


## Scienceman

geht mir hnlich @exp^^

----------


## spazz

An dieser Stelle knntet ihr nochmal einflieen lassen, dass das Pflegepraktikum zu lange ist...

----------


## lunascape

@spazz:
Nene, das ist schon genau richtig! Finde schon dass man als angehender Arzt wissen sollte, dass hinter all den Verordnungen etc. ein Patient steht,mit all seinen Fragen, ngsten, Wnschen ... Und der ganzheitlich zu betreuen gilt. Ohne Pflege, keine Entlassung. Man sollte sich schon bewusst machen dass das Pflegepraktikum eigentlich genauso ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Studiums ist, wie Vorklinik, Klinik etc.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## batal

Nicht zu vergessen die lieben Pfleger mit all ihren Fragen, ngsten und Wnschen  :Grinnnss!:  Das praktikum wird halt leider nicht von denen umgesetzt die sich was dabei gedacht haben.

Anyways, es gibt zu viele denen 90 Tage Schuften nur zu gut tun. Schon alleine deswegen leide ich da gerne meinen Teil^^

----------


## Scienceman

ohje, noch 2 tage bis BC^^

----------


## abi07

@Firezz: Wnsch dir jetzt schonmal viel Glck und Erfolg und gute Nerven fr den Endspurt...

Ich mach jetzt Schluss fr heute mit Ana - obwohl ich ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, weil ich den ganzen Tag gegammelt habe statt zu lernen...

----------


## Tinchen1988

> Nicht zu vergessen die lieben Pfleger mit all ihren Fragen, ngsten und Wnschen  Das praktikum wird halt leider nicht von denen umgesetzt die sich was dabei gedacht haben.
> 
> Anyways, es gibt zu viele denen 90 Tage Schuften nur zu gut tun. Schon alleine deswegen leide ich da gerne meinen Teil^^


sind aber anscheinend immer noch gengend da, denen nochmal 90 tage noch besser tun wrden  :hmmm...:

----------


## expecting

> ohje, noch 2 tage bis BC^^


Achja, du bist ja meine Leidensgenossin hier   :Grinnnss!:  
Ich hab mir jetzt am Freitag die Fette, gestern RNA / DNA und jetzt gerade die Enzymkinetik ins Hirn gekloppt (+ bisschen entsprechendes Medi-Script kreuzen). Fehlen mir also noch Aminosuren und Kohlenhydrate, das ist ja nur so wenig ^^

Kohlehydrate hatte ich brigens komplett nicht gelernt fr den letzten Abfragetermin, ich wei nicht mal, wie Glucose aussieht, geschweige denn Bildung und Abbau usw   :peng:  

Mich beruhigt die Tatsache, dass man bei dieser Klausur nicht durchfallen kann. Aber wenn ich jetzt hier 5-10 Punkte schreibe, wird die nchste Klausur um so bitterer   :Oh nee...:  


Hast du dich btw schon fr ein Wahlfach entschieden? Ab morgen kann man sich ja anmelden   ::-stud:  

Viel Glck fr morgen, ich kmmer mich jetzt noch um AS und Altklausuren, Kohlehydrate lass ich weg, bringt jetzt eh nix mehr    :Keks:

----------


## WaWa

@ expecting

Also mehr als 5-10 Punkte wirst du schon schaffen!
Ich hatte damals in der ersten Klausur mit null Ahnung 12 Punkte gekreuzt!   ::-oopss: 
Hatte sich dann irgendwann leider bitter gercht!  :Nixweiss: 

Glaub' 's is super hilfreich die Altklausuren durch zu machen! Das hat mir am Meisten gebracht!!!

Dat wird schon!  :Top:  BC is echt das berechenbarste Fach in Frankfurt!!!

----------


## expecting

> @ expecting
> 
> Also mehr als 5-10 Punkte wirst du schon schaffen!
> Ich hatte damals in der ersten Klausur mit null Ahnung 12 Punkte gekreuzt!  
> Hatte sich dann irgendwann leider bitter gercht! 
> 
> Glaub' 's is super hilfreich die Altklausuren durch zu machen! Das hat mir am Meisten gebracht!!!
> 
> Dat wird schon!  BC is echt das berechenbarste Fach in Frankfurt!!!


Na ich hoffs   :Grinnnss!:   ich hab 15 Punkte als Ziel, alles darber ist Bonus.

Ich hab zwei Chemie-Klausuren ohne JEGLICHE Ahnung geschrieben, bei der ersten hatte ich 6 Punkte, bei der zweiten 24 ... (29 wren ntig gewesen) ... Klausuren sind was komisches.
(Die 3. hab ich dann zum Glck bestanden, sonst drfte ich mich jetzt mit der lieben Biochemie herumschlagen   :hmmm...:   )

Weshalb hat sich das bitter gercht? Ich wei, dass die zweite Klausur schwieriger sein soll als die erste, weil in der zweiten ALLE 8 Themen drankommen und nicht nur die ersten 4. Aber gibt es danach nicht noch Wiederholungs-Klausuren, in denen man insgesamt 50 Punkte oder so holen kann? Denn das wrde das ganze ja insgesamt eindeutig "entschrfen".

Und ja, hab mir schon ein paar Altklausuren ausgedruckt, und bin viel am Mediscript-Kreuzen. Kohlehydrate lass ich jetzt halt wirklich weg, Fette kann ich super, der Rest ... naja. Werd ich morgen sehen   :Grinnnss!:  
Danke frs Mutmachen!


(Dafr freu ich mich schon darauf, morgen nach der Klausur mein Wahlfach whlen zu knnen   ::-stud:   )

----------


## WaWa

Naja - die 1. Nachholklausur liegt mitten im Ana III Kurs - also Ende Januar... und dann beim 2. Rigo war ich auch nicht so fit... Hab' jedenfalls den Kurs wiederholen drfen.  :Nixweiss: 
Hab' dafr dann beim 2. Mal das Ganze ernster genommen...   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Alles andere wr' ja auch echt dumm gewesen

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Nchste Woche geht es schon wieder weiter...kaum zu fassen, oder? Aber ich freu mich nun schon richtig drauf.

Nur vorher noch ein wenig Anatomie lernen und festigen...dann wars das...   ::-dance:  

Wie siehts bei euch so aus?? Vorfreude oder Vor-Frust??

----------


## abi07

Vorfreude, aber auch ein bisschen Angst vor dem "schlimmen" 2. Semester.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

> Vorfreude, aber auch ein bisschen Angst vor dem "schlimmen" 2. Semester.


Sei mal froh, dass du im Sommer angefangen hast, im Winter anzufangen ist nmlich viel schlimmer, was dieses Semester (also dann das 3.) angeht  :Wand:

----------


## spazz

Und???
Wie sind eure Klausuren gelaufen?
Ich bibber ja auch schon, in 10 Tagen wird`s ernst mit Anatomie-Testat. Obwohl ich ja auch schon ein bisschen gespannt bin, wie das so ist, ein mndliches Testat. 
Es ist wirklich unfassbar, was die Natur da fr Zeug in uns rein gebaut hat!!! Htten es nicht ein paar Cristae und Sulci weniger sein knnen?
 ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

@Meuli: Ich wei, ich wei - ich bin auch unendlich froh und habe riiiiiiiesen Mitleid mit unseren armen Dritties, die auch noch Biochemie II und Physio ber sich ergehen lassen mssen...

@Spazz: Ach, mir wr es lieber, wenn es ein paar Muskeln weniger gbe...

----------


## Scienceman

hui hui, bin mal gespannt, wie es gelaufen ist. morgen gibts ergebnisse..

@wawa: du hast doch gerad dein physikum gemacht oder?  :Smilie:

----------


## DocOZ

yeah, hab meine mndliche anatomie prfung super gut bestanden! htte ich nicht wirklich gedacht. jetzt kommt nur noch die schriftliche... wnsche euch noch viel erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Manchmal frustriert es mich grad sehr, da lernt man ewig und wei doch nichts. Von Studenten aus anderen Unis kenne ich nicht mal jemanden persnlich, der mal in die Nachklausur musste (auer eine einzige Ausnahme). Irgendwie habe ich mit jedem Tag mehr Angst, je nher es an die Nachklausur geht.  :grrrr....: 

Bin grad so weit, dass ich am liebsten alles hinschmeien wrde... das Studium und viele andere Probleme, unter anderem zu wenig Geld, kein Job etc zermrbt mich einfach zu sehr...  :Traurig:

----------


## Meuli

*knuddelt Cassy mal ganz fest*
Halt durch, irgendwie schaffst du das schon, und es wird echt besser!!!

----------


## Cassy

Meuli, ganz ehrlich... mit all den Problemen grad wei ich nicht ob ich das berhaupt noch ein Semester geschweige denn ein paar Wochen aushalte  :Nixweiss: 

Aber danke fr deine Aufmunterung!!!!

----------


## Meuli

*gna* Wenn du mal jemanden zum Auskotzen brauchst .... *aufzeig*

----------


## thinker

Hey Cassy!
Diese Gedanken haben doch fast alle irgendwie mal...manchmal ist man halt etwas berfordert und wei nicht mehr ein noch aus, aber das wird bestimmt auch wieder besser!!! Du willst es ja machen und hast es ja auch schon geschafft ein paar Semester zu berstehen! Und wenn es notfalls etwas lnger dauert: Am Ende ist es die medizinische Ttigkeit, die auf dich wartet!  :Grinnnss!:  Halt durch!

...und auskotzen ist erlaubt. Dafr ist der Thread ja da!  ::-winky:

----------


## WaWa

> @wawa: du hast doch gerad dein physikum gemacht oder?


Yo - seit gut 4 Wochen hab' ich den Spa hinter mir...   ::-winky:  Aber hab' mich auch lang genug damit geqult...  :hmmm...:  Faulheit siegt nunmal nicht immer  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Scienceman

hehe, super  :Smilie:  dann mal viel erfolg und viel spa in der klinik

----------


## Cassy

@Meuli: Das ist wirklich sehr lieb von dir! Wr super wenn du am Montag ab 8 Uhr ganz fest die Daumen drcken und dein BC-Wissen zu mir diffundieren lassen knntest  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Cassy, anderen Leuten gehts auch so...   :Nixweiss:  

Du bist nicht alleine!

----------


## Meuli

h ja, ich kanns natrlich versuchen. Also das mit dem Daumen drcken sollte kein Problem sein, das Wissen diffundieren lassen schon eher ...  :Grinnnss!:  (also nicht wegen dem Diffundieren, eher wegen dem Wissen^^).

----------


## ledoell

sagt mal...wie lernt ihr denn anatomie? mir kommt das vor, als wrd ich ein telefonbuch auswendig lernen, die ganzen namen sind fr mich echt schall und rauch...der m. triceps surae knnte meinetwegen auch m. heuteistfreitag heien, das wrd mir genausowenig sagen...ich war im reinen auswendiglernen ja schon immer schlecht, aber dass es derart langsam vor sich geht, schockiert mich etwas  :bhh: ...

dagegen warn histo und bio ja echt ein kinderspiel, da konnte man wenigstens teilweise noch zusammenhnge lernen...aber ana und vor allem der bewegungsapparat? das macht mich echt fertig langsam...

----------


## abi07

@Leodell: Mir gehts grad genauso. Vor allem die ganzen Muskeln, die an irgendwelchen Wirbeln entspringen - ich kann mir einfach die verdammten Zahlen nicht merken...den Triceps surae hab ich brigens vorhin auch gelernt, wobei der mir eigentlich ganz sympathisch ist. Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen besch...eidenen Atemmuskeln...  ::-oopss:

----------


## ledoell

hm, ich wr schon froh wenn ich mir einfach nur mal die verdammten namen merken und die dinger dann noch in den skizzen finden wrde, von ansatz/ursprung, innervierung und/oder vaskularisierung wage ich ja noch nichtmal zu trumen, wie ich mir das alles jemals merken soll (und dann erst in einem semester, d.h. in 4 monaten?), wei ich wirklich nicht...

am beknacktesten find ich dass analoge strukturen sehr oft vollkommen verschiedene namen haben...und die sind dann meistens auch noch ziemlich nichtssagend....ich hoffe mal dass das bei den inneren organen und neuro besser wird...

bisher hab ich alle prfungen beim ersten versuch und ohne greres trara bestanden, aber bei anatomie jetzt kommen mir echt zweifel...

----------


## Logo

> sagt mal...wie lernt ihr denn anatomie? mir kommt das vor, als wrd ich ein telefonbuch auswendig lernen, die ganzen namen sind fr mich echt schall und rauch...der m. triceps surae knnte meinetwegen auch m. heuteistfreitag heien, das wrd mir genausowenig sagen...ich war im reinen auswendiglernen ja schon immer schlecht, aber dass es derart langsam vor sich geht, schockiert mich etwas ...
> 
> dagegen warn histo und bio ja echt ein kinderspiel, da konnte man wenigstens teilweise noch zusammenhnge lernen...aber ana und vor allem der bewegungsapparat? das macht mich echt fertig langsam...


1) im atlas namen abdecken und aufsagen
2) zu zweit am prparat - gegenseitig abfragen/erzhlen

----------


## ledoell

ja, wenn der prpkurs mal angefangen hat, und ich alles mal live und in 3D gesehen hab, wird auch alles besser....zumindest sag ich mir das   :hmmm...:  

aus dem atlas/buch zu lernen versuch ich ja die ganze zeit schon, aber irgendwie....ich hab einfach schon lange nicht mehr so stur auswendig gelernt und berhaupt noch nie eine derartige stoffmasse, ich kann das einfach irgendwie nicht frchte ich...zellbiologie zum beispiel konnte ich locker 4 oder 5 stunden am stck konzentriert lernen aber nach 1 stunde rckenmuskulatur verschwimmt der prometheus vor mir...

----------


## Quintessenz

@ledoell

hast du jetzt das kommende semester den prpkurs? da du schon histo hattest, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du ins 3. semester kommst, oder? wusste nmlich gar nicht, dass in mainz die 2. und 3. semester zusammen prppen.
vielleicht hab ich mich jetzt aber auch einfach verzettelt bei meinen gedankengngen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lucida

@ quintessenz
du hast dich nicht verzettelt   :hmmm...:  , ich hab den Prpkurs in mainz schon hinter mir und 2. und 3. semester humani prppt immer im wintersemester zusammen. (die ss-anfnger haben im 2., die ws-anfnger im 3.) weil in den sommersemestern sind die zahnis immer dran.

----------


## EzRyder

Uhhhh ich bin soo demotiviert und dass nach einer tollen Famulatur! 

Oder besser gerade deswegen. Hab nmlich gemerkt, dass man den ganzen Schei mit dem man so zugemllt wird praktisch berhaupt nicht braucht und jetzt darf ich auch noch diesen schei termi Kurs einen Monat vor dem Physikum machen weil die Penner vom Studiendekanat mich so eingeteilt haben, maaaaaann was fr ein Mist.   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## JackyM

> Uhhhh ich bin soo demotiviert und dass nach einer tollen Famulatur! 
> 
> Oder besser gerade deswegen. Hab nmlich gemerkt, dass man den ganzen Schei mit dem man so zugemllt wird praktisch berhaupt nicht braucht und jetzt darf ich auch noch diesen schei termi Kurs einen Monat vor dem Physikum machen weil die Penner vom Studiendekanat mich so eingeteilt haben, maaaaaann was fr ein Mist.


Wie hast du denn in der Vorklinik schon eine Famulatur gemacht?   :Nixweiss:  
Aber bezglich praktischer Anwendung der vorklinischen Inhalte: Das kommt ganz auf die Fachrichtung an.   :Meine Meinung:   Ich hab in den Ferien in der Unfallchirurgie KPP gemacht und konnte mit meinen Bewegungsapparat-Anatomie-Kenntnissen eigentlich alles verstehen und nachvollziehen. War also gar nicht so dumm, dass zu lernen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

1. war vielleicht eher eine Art freiwilliges Praktikum  

ODER

2. war vielleicht eine Famulatur, fr die man ihm eine getrkte Bescheinigung ausgestellt hat, so dass er sie (verbotenerweise) dann als klinische Famulatur anrechnen lassen kann

----------


## ledoell

sind getrkte bescheinigungen nicht das, worum es wirklich geht im leben?

----------


## TeamCroCop

> sind getrkte bescheinigungen nicht das, worum es wirklich geht im leben?


was heit den getrkte bescheinigung?

ich hab letztens was von jemanden gehrt, der ins ausland gegangen ist, war glaube ich ungarn oder so, der schwester einen fuffi in die hand gedrckt hat und den stempel frs kpp bekommen hat.. das ist doch getrkt oder?
kann da was passieren (ohne ihn jetzt hiermit in die pfanne haun zu wollen)?

----------


## ledoell

getrkt = nicht vorschriftsmig erhalten/erstellt (im weitesten sinn)

die wahrheit ber meine KPP-bescheinigung lasse ich an dieser stelle auen vor   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Anatomie bestanden! Jetzt gehts erstmal feiern...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Glckwunsch!!! Wen haste denn, wenn ich fragen darf??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Danke!

Den J.W.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

Oha  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Yeehaa.... Anatomie auch bestanden...   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Glckwunsch @abi

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Dir auch nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch!   :Top:  

@Meuli: Ja, und dann auch noch Mo/Fr - da freut man sich doch gleich noch ein Stckchen mehr! Aber man muss sagen, dass er gestern echt nett und fair war. Hoffentlich ndert sich das nicht allzu schnell...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich hab von ihm eigentlich auch sonst nur Gutes gehrt, zumindest von den Mdels... die scheint er immer sehr nett und fair zu behandeln..   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## CFT-20

ja und mich hat er durchfallen lassen  :Frown: 




neee, quatsch. hatte bei dem mit kpfchen... war ein ganz kurzes rein-raus-spiel ;). aber erfolgreich.

----------


## abi07

Sorry, Doppelpost...

----------


## abi07

Und die Hlfte nicht gelesen...  :schnarch...:

----------


## Meuli

> @abi- ich hab von ihm eigentlich auch sonst nur Gutes gehrt, zumindest von den Mdels... die scheint er immer sehr nett und fair zu behandeln..


Hehe, ja, das glaub ich gleich  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

BC am Montag ********....  :Hh?:  Wieso war ich auch so bescheuert und habe ein paar meiner Antworten von richtig in falsch gendert? Somit wieder mal mit einem Punkt vorbeigeschrammt.... ich war mir in den Antworten zu sicher, habe gedacht dass kann so dann nicht sein....  :Wand:  Man, so bld muss man erst mal sein  :grrrr....:

----------


## Puy de Dme

Bei uns steht in knapp einer Woche ne Chemieklausur an und in der Schwarzen Reihe sieht es zappenduster aus... Hoffentlich kommen min. 60% Altklausurfragen dran  :Blush:

----------


## spazz

Ole oleeeeoleoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Habe soeben das erste Anatomie-Testat meines Lebens erfolgreich bestanden und zwar mit der Note "sehr schn"   :hmmm...:  

Bei uns wurde gerade der Prpkurs von 2 Semester auf eines verkrzt. Sagt mal, ist das tatschlich an anderen Unis auch so? 

Schnes Wochenende!!!

----------


## Meuli

In W isser von vornherein nur ein Semester lang ...

----------


## Stina 1

@spazz: Wieviel Tage habt ihr in der Woche geprppt und wieviele Tage bzw. Stunden habt ihr jetzt?

@ Meuli: Was machst Du den noch auf dem Sofa und warum bist Du noch in den Ferien  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

Also hierzulande geht die Anatomie durch die ganze Vorklinik, geprpt wird im ersten und im dritten Semester. Jeweils nicht durchgehend, aber ein paar Wochen lang fast ausschlielich. 


und..  es ist wohl doch kein so dummes Gelaber, dass der OC Teil der Chemieklausur hier mit realistischem Lernaufwand einfach nicht bewltigbar sei (und man dann eben AC so gut knnen muss, dass sich das ausgleicht). Wollte es nicht glauben, aber nach der bungsklausur heute.. doch, kann gut sein. Und jetzt hab ich Kopfschmerzen.   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Xylamon

In Gttingen wird immer in einem Semester geprppt, drei Termine die Woche zu jeweils 2h15min. Dafr hat man in dem Semester aber in der Regel fast nix anderes.

----------


## spazz

> Wieviel Tage habt ihr in der Woche geprppt und wieviele Tage bzw. Stunden habt ihr jetzt


Wir prppen jeden Tag drei Stunden, wobei an zwei Tagen in Kleingruppen nach 1,5h das Seminar stattfindet und whrend dem Prppen ebenfalls in Kleingruppen kurze Lerneinheiten mit den Tutoren als Seminarvorbereitung. Auf diese Weise absolvieren wir alles auer ZNS.

Frher (also bis wir kamen ;)) war Kopf/Hals und ZNS im 3. - da blieb dann schon ein kleines bisschen mehr Zeit fr z.B. Muskeln (frher 6 Wochen, jetzt kanpp 4Wochen). Dafr ist die Histo jetzt komplett ins 3. gerutscht.

Keine Ahnung, was jetzt besser ist. Ich rege mich auch eher wenig auf darber, denn wie gesagt, an anderen Unis ist es ja auch so. 
Und ihr bekommt das hin, oder? Das ist eigentlich alles was ich hren will: "ja, ist stressig, aber geht"

----------


## Der Pete

wir prppen ab 1.12. vorher viel Propdeutik mit Histo und Makro-Klausur ... und ich bin nach der dritten Histo-VL schon genervt   :Hh?:  

Aber alles wird gut

----------


## thinker

In Kln wird auch nur ein Semester lang geprppt, 3 mal die Woche 5 Stunden.....

----------


## der_Sandmann

> Und ihr bekommt das hin, oder? Das ist eigentlich alles was ich hren will: "ja, ist stressig, aber geht"


Ja, ist stressig, aber es geht!  :Top:  

Hab die Vorklinik in Essen noch nach altem Stundenplan gemacht (und zum Glck seit kurzem hinter mir gelassen). Bei uns war der Prpkurs komplett im 3. Semester, 4 mal die Woche 2 Stunden, parallel zum grten Teil der Biochemie und wir hatten quasi wchentlich ein Testat (entweder BC oder Anatomie). Das war schon nicht ohne, aber unterm Strich haben es die meisten von uns gut gepackt. Prpkurs war bei uns auch das letzte, was wir in Anatomie gemacht haben. Neuro, Histo etc war alles vorher. Im 4. Semester gabs nur noch nen Ultraschallkurs.

Mittlerweile (also direkt nach unserem Semester) wurde das System in Essen aber umgestellt und jetzt wird ab der 2. Hlfte des 1. Semesters bis ins 3. Semester hinein geprppt. Parallel dazu Histo und im Anschluss ans Kopftestat dann Neuoanatomie (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab). Alles mit der Absicht das stressige 3. Semester etwas zu entlasten und den Lernstoff gleichmiger auf die Semester zu verteilen.

----------


## MarkusM

In Fr wird ein Semester lang 2x4h geprppt...

----------


## CYP21B

In Berlin findet der Prpkurs im 2.&3. Semester statt. Zeitlicher Umfang ist je 2* 1,5h pro Woche. Neurokurs folgt dann im 4. Im ersten gibt es ein Seminar in dem man schon ein paar Termine im Prpsaal hat. Geprpt wird da jedoch noch nicht, nur geguckt.
Histo ist auch auf vier Semester verteilt.

----------


## Cassy

In Tbingen findet der Prp-Kurs immer nur im Winter statt, also fr die Personen im 2. und 3. Semester. :grrrr....:  Dank Umstrukturierung haben wir 2 mal pro Woche 3 Stunden Prp-Kurs. Zustzlich noch zwei mal einen weiteren Tag zum prppen. Dazu kommen noch mind. 6 Pflichttermine, bei denen abends rzte irgendwelche OPs an den Leichen vorfhren. Ist ein Pflichttermin, so dass man in manchen Wochen 3 mal bis 19 Uhr und einmal bis mind 20 Uhr an der Uni sein "darf". Bis Ende Dezember ist dafr der gesamte Prp-Kurs vorbei. Histo ist immer im Sommer, auch fr die Personen im 2. und 3. Semester...

----------


## Meuli

> @ Meuli: Was machst Du den noch auf dem Sofa und warum bist Du noch in den Ferien


h ja, das muss ich wohl noch ndern^^  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns sind es auch 2 x 3 h pro Woche. Allerdings waren wir mit unserem Prof. bisher jeden Tag dort, weil es bis zum zweiten Testat sonst knapp werden wrde und er ja kurz vorher alles nochmal wiederholen will...  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich will auch zu J.W....   :Keks:

----------


## Meuli

Wen hast du denn, D.D.??  :Keks:

----------


## CFT-20

nee, der macht keinen tisch.

hab s.h. :<

wenns gut luft, is heut der trapezius ab und man kann evtl. den n. accessorius erkennen. und vielleicht noch den n. dorsalis scapulae. 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Oh, bei uns hat der damals einen Tisch gemacht, bzw. zwei (im Gegensatz zu allen anderen, die drei Tische hatten.). Nmlich genau die neben uns. Zum Glck war das an anderen Tagen, und meistens haben ja auch seine beiden Assistentinnen (die die anderen Profs ebenfalls nicht hatten, die hatten ja nur einen studentischen Hiwi) die ganze Arbeit gemacht. Zum Prfen hat er sich hin und wieder herabgelassen natrlich, und am Einfhrungstag musste er natrlich auch demonstrieren, wie toll er ist  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :Keks: 
(neinnein, ich hab keiiiiine Aversionen, neinneinnein^^)

Zwei Freundinnen von mit hatten den S.H., die erzhlten eigentlich nur Gutes!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Gonzo

Bei uns in Bochum wird der Bewegungsapparat im ersten Semester abgehandelt, da dann bers ganze Semester 1x3h/Woche, der Organkurs kommt dann nach dem 3. Semester, 4 Wochen lang 3h/Tag, alles dann zusammen mit dem theoretischen Hintergund, bis auf die Neuroanatomie, die folgt dann nochmal Anfang des 4. Semesters. Histo ist bei uns komplett im 2. Semester untergebracht.

----------


## spazz

Eine unabhngige Studie hat ergeben, dass ich mich also nicht beklagen kann. Nur weil ich in einem einzigen Semester fertig prpariert haben muss! 
Okay. 

Vielleicht komme ich aber auch gar nicht so weit: denn heute hats mich echt fast gelegt am Tisch. Fettprparation!!! Ich habe keine Worte!!!
ES IST SO EKLIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! 
Dabei fand ich die Haut echt gut, da bin ich voll drin aufgegangen. Aber jetzt...

----------


## Strodti

Oh... eine Leidensgenossin. Ich durfte heute die Haut vom Unterschenkel prparieren. Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber am Calcaneus geht das ja gar nicht... dazu durften wir am Fu keine weiteren Hautschnitte setzen. Ergebnis: 45 min. lang erfolglos an der Ferse gewerkelt.

In einem Monat ist Bewegungsapparasttestat. Keine Ahnung wie wir die Leiche bis dann fertig prpariert haben sollen.

----------


## Andi G. Schtze

@spazz
Denk doch einfachmal so: wenn das Fett wech is, dann is das Fett wech... Wir hatten im 1. Semester (in Hamburg prppen wir da nur Bewegungsapparat, Situs im dritten) zunchst nur einen Arm aufm Tisch (spter kam das Bein), was die meisten auch zunchst etwas "irritiert" hat, aber dann ham sich alle dran gewhnt.
Ich selber war im letzten Jahr Vorprpp (also Hiwi, Tutor oder wie das bei euch so heisst) und jetzt kriegen unsere Erstis auch ganze Leichen - ich sag mal so, auch die initial von der Leiche sehr "geschockten" Menschen, haben nach ner halben Woche keine Probleme mehr damit gehabt. So wird das bei dir und dem Fett auch sein (ekelig wirds erst, wenn dir der Mist ins Gesicht fliegt, weil dein/e NachbarIn etwas zu enthusiastisch zu Werke geht (bzw. wenn du die Ehre hast, den Fett von deinem Prof ins Gesicht geschleudert zu bekommen ;) ).

----------


## abi07

@Andi: Letzteres ist letzte Woche bei uns passiert... :hmmm...: 

Ich hab heut angefangen, die Unterschenkelfaszie wegzuprppen und somit den "wunderschnen" Tibialis anterior in seiner ganzen Pracht darzustellen... :hmmm...:

----------


## Clemens1

Wie lange dauert der Prp-Kurs in Gieen?

----------


## Cassy

Fett, Fett, Fett... das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... ansich ist prppen ja echt toll, aber viel zu viel Stoff in zu kurzer Zeit und ein Assistent, der grad mal selbst ein Semester hher ist  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ abi- hab heute auch die Unterschenkelfaszie wegprpariert...   :hmmm...:  

Ich bin brigens bei H.K... falls jemand wei wer gemeint ist..   :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Ich muss in guten 3 1/2 Wochen alles drauf haben, auer Unterschenkel, Unterarm und Eingeweide....ansonsten halt alles mit Nerven, Gefen, Knochenpunkten, Muskeln und sowas....ist doch gar nicht mglich...pff  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@thinker: h...bei uns sind es weniger als drei Wochen und zwar alles an den Extremitten (Muskeln, Leitungsbahnen einschlielich Lymphsystem und natrlich das alte Zeug - Bnder, Knochen, Gelenke) und Rumpf ohne innere Organe. Ich sollte jetzt echt mal mit Lernen anfangen...

----------


## CFT-20

haben doch noch zeit   :Woow:  

ne, quark. gleich gehts wohl inne bib.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## thinker

Aber dein "altes Zeug" hatten wir ja noch gar nicht...das ist fr mich ja neues Zeug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cassy

@abi: das selbe Programm wie bei dir, Oberflchenanatomie, Tastpunkte, alle Muskeln, Gelenke und was sonst noch dazu gehrt bis Freitag nchste Woche. Zustzlich noch einige klinische Aspekte  :Nixweiss:  Also mit nur einem Gehirn, welches auch nur schwer etwas abspeichert ist das eigentlich nicht zu schaffen...

----------


## Meuli

> Ich bin brigens bei H.K... falls jemand wei wer gemeint ist..


Ich glaube, es zu wissen  :Grinnnss!:  Falls wir den gleichen meinen:  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Grinnnss!:  Meine Freundin hat bei ihm geprppt ... muss einen irrsinnig hohen Unterhaltungswert haben, den Erzhlungen zu entnehmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

hhh, es gibt zwei.. H.K... stell ich gerade fest.. ich meinte nicht den, der einen Lehrstuhl hat...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

oh mannomann.... hab heute mal versucht, den plexus brachialis auseinander zu pflcken...  leider ist das im sobotta soooooo unbersichtlich - hab vergleichsweise mir es kurz im prometheus angesehen und ich glaub ich kauf mir noch einen >: promi is einfach genial. kostet leider nur wieder ein bisschen, werd noch richtig arm dabei (dieses semester sinds sicher 150 , mag garnicht gro nachrechnen) :/

wie siehts bei euch aus, ist das portmonee schon leer?    ::-dance:

----------


## Cassy

War es denn jemals etwas anderes als leer?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Ich hatte vor, morgen meinen Neuroana-Prome zu verkaufen. Ist noch original verpackt - wenn du ihn haben magst, ziehe ich dich natrlich vor!  :hmmm...: 

Ich bin heute nicht wirklich zu viel Anatomie gekommen, weil ich erst die meiste Zeit vetrdelt habe und dann Biochemie fr den Quickie morgen gemacht habe - ich mag BC jetzt schon nicht besonders...da ist Ana ja die reinste Wohltat dagegen!

----------


## spazz

Puh! Die Fett-Krise ist berstanden!
Bin gut vorangekommen und habe eine derartig bezaubernde V.saphena magna dargestellt, dass ich nen Heiratsantrag von meinem Vorprp bekommen hab (naja, fast...)   :Grinnnss!:  

Viel Spa beim Lernen - und wenn`s Psychologie ist...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ist richtig toll, wenn man mal weiterkommt mit dem Prpen.... und die Vena saphena magna is toll..richtig schn zu sehen.  :Love:  Der Nervus Saphenus hingegen hat sich anfangs richtig gut versteckt---fand ich...

----------


## abi07

Haha, bei uns gabs keine Saphena magna - die hat nicht mal der J.W. gefunden!  ::-oopss:  
(Man muss dazu sagen, dass mein Unterschenkel mit Ulcus und dem vollem Programm nicht soooo toll aussieht...)

@Miss: Du hast Do BC, oder? Hast du es dir schon angeschaut? Ich krieg hier noch die Krise...

----------


## thinker

Wir haben an einem Oberschenkel heute die A. femoralis gefunden. Die war schn, weil die auch so gro und prall war...jaja....  :hmmm...:  Und den sartorius find ich ja eh scharf! ;D

----------


## abi07

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Top:

----------


## CFT-20

@abi:
das ist sehr lieb von dir. ich suche aber den wunderschnen allgemeine ana atlas  :Smilie: 

so. gleich ist BC dran, mal gucken wie es so wird. und heut nachmittag noch psycho mit irrwitzigen kennenlernspielen   :Oh nee...:

----------


## abi07

Hast wohl morgen BC? Ich hab heute...naja, mittlerweile hab ich es einigermaen verstanden. Ist eigentlich auch nicht schwer, aber wenn man sich es erst am Abend vorher anschaut, wird man schnell panisch...

Sind hier eigentlich auch Heidelberger? Wie siehts denn inzwischen mit euren Leichen aus?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich hab morgen BC, hab gestern schon ein wenig Grundlagen wiederholt, aber da ich echt superkrank bin (Erkltung, Husten, Fieber...) bin ich ernsthaft am berlegen ob ich mir das morgen antu. Man kann das doch auch nachschreiben, oder? Ist echt rgerlich...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Meuli

> Der Nervus Saphenus hingegen hat sich anfangs richtig gut versteckt---fand ich...


Hehe, bei uns gabs damals ein kleines Malheur mit dem Saphenus ...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## spazz

> Der Nervus Saphenus hingegen hat sich anfangs richtig gut versteckt---fand ich...


Das Problem hatte ich bis kurz vor 12h heute auch - dann trat er in mein Blickfeld und damit in mein Leben: der Nervus saphenus. 
Jedoch: die Mrderin kam von rechts!!! Ich sag ja nix gegen Zahnis, aber unsere am Tisch sind irgendwie nicht so die Leuchten: SIE HAT IHN DURCHGESBELT!!! ("Oh. Aber du hast doch gesagt, ich soll mal ein wenig krftiger zupfen" - sie hlt ein Skalpell in der Hand...)

Aber warum seid ihr anderen eigentlich schon so weit? Femorails und M.sartorius und so? Also wir mssen noch ber der Faszie bleiben...

----------


## thinker

Also ich am rechten Bein beginne gerade in Richtung Muskel zu kommen, aber meine Partnerin am linken Bein ist halt schon weiter....und wenn man nix zu tun hat versucht man halt weiter zu kommen ^^ Ich hingegen musste noch eine mega Einblutung entfernen...bh.

----------


## abi07

@spazz: Naja, keine Ahnung, warum die Anderen an meinem Tisch so weit sind - muss wohl an der Aura des Meisters liegen  :hmmm...:   :bhh: ...bei mir liegt es ganz einfach daran, dass ich bis auf den N. fibularis superficialis und ein paar Venen am Furcken NICHTS oberhalb der Faszie erhalten konnte - dem Ulcus sei Dank.   :Keks:  
Da kam der W. halt einfach und hat mal eben die komplette Ferse abgesbelt und den Rest vom Unterschenkel aufgefetzt - Kommentar: "Das ist alles total verschwartet - der Unterschenkel ist einfach schei*e."

Ich kann langsam wirklich nur noch ber mein eigenes Pech lachen - so unwahrscheinlich ist es, dass man wirklich in jedem Kurs die schlechteste Variante/Prfer/Termin erwischt...aber eine geringe Chance besteht halt doch, das irgendwie hinzukriegen. Und was soll ich euch sagen, ich habs mal wieder voll erwischt. Meine Mitbewohnerin hat mich heute gefragt, wen ich denn in Biochemie habe und weil ich (noch) keine Ahnung hatte, meinte sie nur: "Na hoffentlich nicht den S., denn dann wirds ein Hllentrip." 
Na, habt ihr schon erraten, wen ich habe???  ::-oopss:  
Beim ersten Quickie heute sind gleich mal 50% durchgefallen, whrend im anderen Kurs alle bestanden haben...schn, oder?

----------


## Cassy

Ich glaube ich hab heute im Prp-Kurs nichts sinnvolles getan, nur ein bisschen am M. gluteus maximus rumgezupft...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Muriel

Trste Dich, Cassy, ich hatte im Prpkurs nicht ein einziges Mal das Gefhl, auch nur annhernd was Sinnvolles getan zu haben. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie Leute diesen Kurs toll finden oder sogar als besten des gesamten Studiums bezeichnen knnen  :Nixweiss:  Ich fand ihn nervig, berflssig, langweilig, kacke, zum  :kotzen: en

----------


## CFT-20

abi, das liest sich ja sehr ... beruhigend. gut, dass ich schon soooooo viel fr bc gemacht hab.  :bhh: 
denn nach meinem kurzen ausflug in die biochemie heute vormittag kam der psychokurs. das schlsselkennenlernspiel war ja der absolute hammer ;). und zum schluss auch noch dvd gucken... gott sei dank habe ich ja keine anderen sorgen!
gegen spten nachmittag war dann anatomie lernen dran. im gefewahn wurde auch mal ganz fix der bcherflohmarkt vergessen... muss ich mir den promi wohl nu ausm laden holen^^.  hat es sich gelohnt? kann ich grad nich sagen. das werd ich morgen abend beim wiederholen merken.

morgen vormittag is zum glck nochmal ein bisschen zeit... sollte doch fr den blden quickie reichen. der kann doch nicht sooo arg sein?!!

zum prppen:
nach einer mehrstndigen erfolglosen suche des n. accessorious unter dem m. trapezius habe ich kurz vor schluss die megageile arteria transversa colli (cervicis) gefunden!! freitag kommt dann der nerv dran, wenn ich (nach erlaubnis  :bhh: ) den deltoideus von der spina scapula abprparieren darf. denn dann ist der weg frei und ich kann komplett unter den trapezius.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

@Meuli: Bisher war es nicht ganz so sinnlos... bis auf heute. Ich frag mich nur wieso mein Gehrin solch ein groblchriges Sieb ist. Ich les was, und *schwupps* hab ich alles wieder vergessen. Besonders schlimm ist es mit den Muskeln   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  An die Ursprnge und Anstze mal gar nicht zu denken.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

AAaaaaaahhhh... ich flipp hier gerade aus wegen dem Sch**** BC-Testat...   :Hh?:   Es ist doch mehr als ich dachte... Sch***

----------


## abi07

@Miss/CFT: Das Gefhl hatte ich gestern Abend auch - nur nicht verzweifeln! Irgendwann hast du dann das Gefhl, alles zu knnen. Und, wie gesagt, im anderen Kurs haben alle bestanden, also sind sicher nicht alle Prfer so krass drauf. Unserer meinte halt, dass aus seinem Seminar noch nie jemand durch das Physikum gefallen ist und ganz selten durch die Klausur - und das soll auch so bleiben. Deswegen macht er Quickies auf Klausurniveau. Aber wenn man mal einen wiederholen muss, ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm - diese Woche wre man da in guter Gesellschaft (unserer halben Seminargruppe)...

----------


## Stina 1

@abi07: Also, wenn wir den gleichen in BC meinen, stimmt das mit dem Physikum nicht und er wei das!!!

Was allerdings so ist: Es gehen immer wieder Leute, die durch die Klausur gefallen sind zu ihm ins Seminar, weil er schon fr die Quickies sehr viel verlangt und man mit diesem Wissen durch de klausur kommt. In vielen anderen Seminaren werden einfach die Altfragen  der Quickies auswendig gelernt. Im Endeffekt bist Du sicher besser dran!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ abi, du hattest Recht! Heute fhl ich mich schon wesentlich sicherer, in Bezug auf den Quickie..Bin mal gespannt, was uns erwartet.   :hmmm...:  

Und dananch gehts gleich weiter mit Anatomie...   :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Ich meine W. Sch.
Ja, wenns dann mit der Klausur soweit ist, ist man bestimmt besser dran, aber jetzt ist es halt zwei Semester lang stressig. Aber gut, beschweren darf ich mich nicht - was sollen sonst die Leute sagen, die im Winter angefangen haben und jetzt auch noch Physio haben?

@Miss: Viel Erfolg - du packst das sicher, so wie ich dich kenne!

----------


## Cassy

Unser BC-Prof in Tbingen hat beschlossen die Klausuren noch schwerer zu machen, da die Tbinger Studenten im letzten Physikum (und denen davor glaub ich auch) nur sehr schlecht abgeschnitten haben.  :Hh?:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Unser BC-Prof in Tbingen hat beschlossen die Klausuren noch schwerer zu machen, da die Tbinger Studenten im letzten Physikum (und denen davor glaub ich auch) nur sehr schlecht abgeschnitten haben.



Na toll. ber sowas freut man sich doch immer, gell?   :Keks:

----------


## Lava

> Na toll. ber sowas freut man sich doch immer, gell?


Ich will ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber das kann dir in unserem Eliteschuppen auch passieren  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Wir sind ja keine Elite-Uni und trotzdem ist es so bei uns  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lava

Ihr gehrt halt auch zum illustren Kreis der Examens Top 5  :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Nene Nine, wir waren scheinbar im letzten Physikum auf dem drittletzten Platz... keine Ahnung ob sich das nur auf BC bezog oder auf alle Fcher. Ich will gar nicht an einer Wlite-Uni sein wenn ich dafr mehr Chancen zu bestehen htte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

Das ist so lcherlich, bei uns wollten damals unsere Anatomen die hohe Durchfallsrate in der Histo-Klausur auch dadurch rechtfertigen, dass man uns ja aufs Physikum vorbereiten wollte.
Wieso fngt man bei der Vorbereitung nicht bei einem strukturierten, informativem Unterricht an? Warum muss denn bitte die Klausur schwieriger werden, um bessere Ergebnisse im Physikum zu erzielen? *kopfschttel*

----------


## Cassy

Oder wieso stellt man die Fragen in den Klausuren nicht so, wie sie vom IMPP auch gestellt werden? Dann msste man sich nicht bei jedem Prof auf einen anderen Stil einlassen   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Lava

Weil das IMPP nur Mist fragt. Da halte ich - zumindest unsere Klausuren, mit Ausnahme von Physio vielleicht - fr eeeetwas relevanter.

----------


## Stina 1

@abi07: wir meinen den gleichen?
Es ist ein bichen Quatsch was er erzhlt: Letztes Semester sind 3 Leute aus seinem Seminar durch die Klausur gefallen.
Heute nachmittag habe ich mit jemandem gesprochen, der auch bei ihm Seminar hatte: Es scheint so, dass er auch jedes Semster das gleiche erzhlt und genauso erklrt. Er fhrt mit seinem alten Auto nach Hause....

Aber Vorsicht mit BC allgemein. Es scheint so, dass das das Fach ist, an dem viele Scheitern und ihr Medizinstudium in den Sand setzen. Weil gerade mit dem Prp-kurs viele hingehen und sagen, mal gucken was dabei rumkommt und dann sehr schnell dass 3. Mal schreiben und es keine Nachklausur oder mndliche zusatzprfung gibt.
hnliches gilt fr Psycho: Das ist das ganze Semester so ein Larifarikurs aber dann fallen 25 - 30 % Prozent durch die Klausur.

Aber ihr macht das schon!!

----------


## Strodti

Der Donnerstag wird dieses Semester *******...

8.30 - 10 Uhr Physio Vorlesung
10.30 - 12.45 Uhr Prppen:
So ein Mist. Ich habe KEINEN der relevanten Nerven in der Glutealregion gefunden... die Parallelgruppe hat auch "grozgig" das Fett weggeschnitten. Also sind viele Nerven wohl im Fetteimer gelandet. Prima. Der Prpkurs frustet mich total.
14.15 - 20 Uhr Biochemie Praktikum: 
Ich glaube, BC und ich knnen durchaus Freunde werden. Zumindest im Moment gefllt es mir sehr. Aber abends nach dem langen Tag noch irgendwelche Standardabweichungen zu berechnen muss ja nicht sein...

Zum Glck hab ich morgen nur Vorlesung und die schieb ich wohl...   :bhh:

----------


## Meuli

> Aber Vorsicht mit BC allgemein. Es scheint so, dass das das Fach ist, an dem viele Scheitern und ihr Medizinstudium in den Sand setzen. Weil gerade mit dem Prp-kurs viele hingehen und sagen, mal gucken was dabei rumkommt und dann sehr schnell dass 3. Mal schreiben und es keine Nachklausur oder mndliche zusatzprfung gibt.
> hnliches gilt fr Psycho: Das ist das ganze Semester so ein Larifarikurs aber dann fallen 25 - 30 % Prozent durch die Klausur.


Ja, in BC sind bei uns auch so einige durchgefallen ... 

Aber Psycho???? Hat sich da so viel getan? Das war bei uns noch eine Klausur, die man mit "mal eben schnell einen Nachmittag alles durchlesen" sehr gut bestehen konnte ... Kann mich net erinnern, dass da berhaupt jemand durchgefallen wre^^

----------


## Stina 1

Traut sich wahrscheinlich keiner zuzugeben.
 Du msstest jetzt im 6 oder 7 Semester sein?! a war das schon so!!! Wei ich aus erster Hand, sprich von den Dozenten und von einigen Leuten, die tatschlich durchgefallen sind.
Typisch Psychos werden die Scheine ja im Seminar verteilt (war zumindest bei uns so), dass auch ja jeder mitbekommt, wer denn durchgefallen ist.

Ich wei sogar von Leuten, die deswegen ihr Physikum schieben mussten. Die dachten auch, mach ich mal im 4. Semester nebenbei.

----------


## Stina 1

@Strodti: Du bist um den Donnerstag aber nicht zu beneiden!
Herzliches Beileid!  ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Ja, die Geschichte mit dem Auto...  :bhh:  

Ich hatte das auch so gehrt, dass Psycho so eine Klausur ist, fr die man nur am Abend vorher lernt. Ist halt bld, wenn es nicht so ist, weil in diesen beiden Januarwochen eine ganze Menge auf mich zukommt: Anatomie-Seminar mit Testat, Psycho-Referat, letzter Teil vom Psycho-Wochenendkurs, Wahlfach-Klausur, Psycho-Klausur und Biochemie-Blockvorlesung...

Aber ich mag den F. voll gern, hab den ja auch im Wahlfach. Und es ist definitiv die einzige Vorlesung, zu der ich mich an einem Montag Morgen bewegen kann!   :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

Ich bin im 8. (also eigentlich im 9.^^) Hatte das damals im SoSe 05, und da war das tatschlich so, da hat ein Nachmittag vllig gereicht. Bei uns im Seminar hat brigens nur einer seinen Schein nicht bekommen, und das lag daran, dass er seine Ausarbeitung vom Referat noch nicht abgegeben hatte (und der hatte damals als erster gehalten  :Grinnnss!: )  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Hatte heute zum 1. Mal Seminar und man hat uns gesagt, dass das mit der Ausarbeitung abgeschafft wurde, weil es den anderen Seminarteilnehmern ja nichts bringt. Deswegen mssen wir nur ein Handout machen und eine Ausarbeitung nur dann, wenn der Vortrag unzureichend ist.  :hmmm...: 

Eine Bekannte von mir ist jetzt im 5. Semester (hatte den Kurs also vor 1,5 Jahren) und meinte auch, dass ein Abend reicht.

----------


## Meuli

Ja super, htt denen ja mal frher einfallen knnen ...  :Oh nee...:   :hmmm...:  Naja besser spt als nie^^

----------


## mejakru30

> Ja super, htt denen ja mal frher einfallen knnen ...   Naja besser spt als nie^^


 Ich will mich anschliessen! heul... Und ich wrde es nicht allzu leicht nehmen,klar, viel Geschwafel mglich in der Psych-Klausur,aber sie fragen auch spezielle Theorien,und dabei nicht nur die allseits bekannten! Und desw ins Strudeln zu kommen und es weiter mitzuschleppen- grad wenn Biochemie ansteht n Semester- uh.
Wie beim Prppen gilt auch bei Biochemie- je "bser" der Chef und je panischer man lernt fr die Quickies, desto eher ist die Klausur /das Testat zu schaffen. Ist natrlich keine Garantie- aber die gibt es ja eh nicht,nicht wahr?
Durchhalten!  :Party:

----------


## spazz

Oh je, was ist eigentlich los! Gibts nen Jackpot zu knacken oder warum stressen die alle so mit den Physikumsergebnissen? Das ist scheinbar DAS Mittel der Wahl, um noch effektiver auszusieben, oder wie?

Hab heute heldenhaft die Psycho-Klausur bestanden. Mit 16 Punkten bei einer Grenze von 12! Und ja, ich hab 2 Abende "gelernt" - also Altfragen gekreuzt! Sind aber doch auch einige durchgefallen... naja, ich hab zwar keinen Chemieschein, dafr wei ich jetzt, dass Frauen bis zum 30.Lj durchschnittlich 7 Sexualpartner haben. Und dass ich ganz schn krass operant konditioniert bin! Da wird doch nochmal was aus mir, oder?!

Schnes Wochenende!

----------


## abi07

@Spazz:   :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

@mejakru: Ja, man muss es immer positiv sehen - dann hab ich wohl mit meinem Prpkurs und meinem BC-Seminar das groe Los gezogen... :hmmm...: 
Keine Angst, ich nehm Psycho nicht zu locker. Find es bisher echt ganz gut, auerdem bildet es einen deutlichen Kontrast zu BC und Ana. Da wird man schonmal ein paar Stndchen investieren knnen.

----------


## mejakru30

Das groe Los?  :hmmm...:   Nee,so arg wrd ich nicht bertreiben, aber ich habe ziemlich geflucht,als es in die Physikumszeit ging- hatte C.V. im Prppen ("Habe ich links gesagt?Neinnein,ich meinte rechts",allerdings auch im Physikum,was dann schon ziemlich cool war  :Grinnnss!:  ) und N. in Biochemie (erste Seminarstunde: "Ich hoffe,sie sind der letzte Kurs,den ich hier habe- ich hatte schon letztes Jahr keine Lust." -> dementsprechend sinnvoll waren da die Stunden...). 
@spazz: In W ist Psych nicht zum Kreuzen(zumindest bei mir "damals").Da ist IMPP noch nicht vorgedrungen....und: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## abi07

Ist immer noch nicht zum Kreuzen.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Ich will ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber das kann dir in unserem Eliteschuppen auch passieren


Alles schon erlebt (gleich im ersten Semester, als mehr als blich die Chemieklausuren bestanden haben; wir Ferienkursler hatten dann die A...karte)!

----------


## spazz

> In W ist Psych nicht zum Kreuzen(zumindest bei mir "damals").Da ist IMPP noch nicht vorgedrungen....


Seid froh drum!
Mir ist ja durchaus bewusst, dass MC-Klausuren statistisch-blabla gerechter sind und so weiter. Aber ich finde es trotzdem total bekloppt! Vor allem diese unleidigen Nicht-Fragen. Das kann doch lernpsychologisch nicht sinnvoll sein, oder!? 

Ich bin einfach mehr so der Sich-Reinwinden-Typ, also sind freie Antworten immer besser fr mich, da man doch noch den einen oder anderen Punkt bekommt, wenn man nur fast richtig liegt. Meine neueste Entdeckung sind daher Testate. Da kann man den Prfer einfach totlabern und vom Hftgelenk - zack - mal eben zum Geburtskanal und den Kindsbewegungen berschwenken. Und dann sind die auch noch beeindruckt!
Wre Chemie bei uns MC, wrd ich in 100 Jahren keinen Schein bekommen!!!

----------


## Scip

@ 
spazz: nana .... ich denke eher wre die bekloppte chemie klausur mc httest du schon lngst deinen schein.
ich verstehe eh nicht wofr man "soviel" chemie braucht. Fr Biochemie wohl kaum, da reichen absolute chemie-basics um alles bentigte gut zu "verstehen" bzw. auswendig lernen zu knnen..... und die physikumsfragen chemie sind meiner Meinung nach gut machbar, dafr braucht man wirklich nicht den ganzen "chemie"-stress im 1 semester....... naja viel spa noch beim lernen/prppen...... ihr habt ja dieses semster schn viel zu tun  :Grinnnss!: 

gru
Scip

----------


## CFT-20

krank und keinen bock? jo.
heute plexus brachialis zuende gebracht, ansonsten nix....

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Ich hab bisher nur untere Extremitt gemacht - muss aber die Nerven noch fertig machen. Hab auch keine Lust mehr...
Gute Besserung!

----------


## thinker

oh man oh man....ich glaub Anatomie stresst mich. Ich wei nicht ob ich das alles in die Birne krieg...tz

----------


## Der Pete

Hey,

sitze auch gerade ber Ana (Histo). Muss mir gerade die Gewebe ins Hirn prgeln... bin auch total durch...   :Hh?: 


und so sieht das ganze aus

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Me too...   :Nixweiss:   Hab heute vordere Rumpfwand gemacht... bin aber noch nicht fertig.. Hab soooo Probleme mir die Gefe zu merken... aaaaaaaarghh!! Die ganzen Abzweigungen berall machen mich noch vllig irre!! Mal sehen ob ich heut nochmal Lust hab...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Brownie

> Hey,
> 
> sitze auch gerade ber Ana (Histo). Muss mir gerade die Gewebe ins Hirn prgeln... bin auch total durch...  
> 
> 
> und so sieht das ganze aus


och also chaos auf dem schreibtisch hatte ich auch schon vor dem studium   :hmmm...:  mein problem ist eher, dass ich unmotiviert bin meinen schreibtisch freizurumen und stattdessen meinen arbeitsplatz ins bett verlege. und das zeugs nimmt mehr platz weg als man denkt   ::-stud:  vorallem wenn man morgens aufwacht und merkt, dass es nicht an der matraze liegt, dass man so hart lag, sondern weil man auf dem anatomieatlas geschlafen hat   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der Pete

Nach einer kleinen Pause einem kurzen Nickerchen und einem Senseo-Cappucino leg ich jetzt wieder los. Werde mich jetzt mal weiter mit Knorpel und Knochen beschftigen. Am 25.11. ist die Propdeutik-Klausur, die Voraussetzung fr Histo- und Makrokurs ist   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Ey ich finds zum ersten Mal gut, dass die Uhren heute Nacht von 3 auf 2 zurckgestellt werden   :Grinnnss!:  

Der Pete

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh heute Nacht?? Sehr gut!! Dann setz ich mich auch gleich mal ran... Viel Spa allerseits!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CFT-20

ich nich   :bhh:  

schlafen ist auch was feines. bertreibt es nicht, es sind ja noch 2 wochen ^^
morgen schn bilderbuchlernerei mit der muskeltabelle :>

----------


## Der Pete

Die Lernerei ist wie ein Zug, der bereits losgefahren ist und den man einfach nicht eingeholt bekommt.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

So Knorpelgewebe hab ich jetzt im Histo-Buch gelesen und im Kurzlehrbuch wiederholt und in 2 MindMaps verpackt ... jetzt noch Knochengewebe und dann erstmal Ende im Gelnde ... gut das Kaffee gesund ist: http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/news/ne...k.asp?id=32739


Peter

----------


## agouti_lilac

OT: Hihi, ich hab den gleichen Taschenrechner wie Pete.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

> *Der Pete*
> Ey ich finds zum ersten Mal gut, dass die Uhren heute Nacht von 3 auf 2 zurckgestellt werden


Ganz meine Meinung...
Knnte man durchaus mehrmals die Woche machen... Knnten dann auch mehrere Stunden sein...  :Keks:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

So spt knnte ich nicht mehr lernen - andere Sachen schon, aber lernen...dann lieber frher aufstehen!  :hmmm...: 
Obwohl ich heute ja quasi verschlafen hab...bin aber auch bisschen erkltet. Ohne Schlaf geht das halt nicht...durchmachen kann man immer noch. Wie gesagt, 2 Wochen bleiben...  :Keks:

----------


## DocOZ

leute, was macht ihr euch denn fr einen RIESEN stress?? 
ihr habt doch noch zeit!! es ist wochenende!!! was macht ihr denn dann kurz vor der klausur? ruht euch doch einfach mal aus. das bringt mehr, als ihr vllt denkt und tut gut. um 5 uhr aufstehen und dann auch noch sagen, dass man verschlafen hat....   :Keks:  um 1 uhr nachts samstags (!) noch histo machen??  :Keks:   also machts wie ihr wollt, aber habt ihr nicht noch ein leben neben dem studium??   :Nixweiss:

----------


## CNSVX

@ abi: Was msst ihr denn alles in den 2 Wochen lernen?

----------


## thinker

Also hier in Kln gibt es keine Propdeutikklausuren, zumindest nicht in der Vorklinik. Aber ich frage mich wieso man fr einen Kurs VORHER eine Klausur schreiben muss, die schon nahezu den ganzen Inhalt des Kurses beinhaltet (so wie es bei Pete in Histo zu sein scheint?!) ?! Wo ist da der Sinn ? Oder arbeitet Pete vor ? Hmm...


Aufjedenfall rgert mich der Prpkurs mit seinen arg vielen Inhalt sehr!!! Im groen und ganzen kenne ich die Muskeln an sich, aber diese ganzen Ursprnge und Anstze und erst recht die Innervation und die Gefe.....buh  :Frown:

----------


## Brownie

> um 1 uhr nachts samstags (!) noch histo machen??   also machts wie ihr wollt, aber habt ihr nicht noch ein leben neben dem studium??


ll ich hatte bisher glaub ich zu viel leben^^ ich hab es nie geschafft anatomie ordentlich zu lernen. jetzt bin ich krank und gezwungenermaen das wochenende daheim und nicht wie etwa 90% der wochenende nachts auf achse... und siehe da, ich kann anatomie doch   :Grinnnss!:   und zwar wenn ich abends nen film anschau und dann anfang zu lernen *g* 
hmm das passt natrlich nicht zu meinem bisherigen lebensstil... aber vielleicht sollte ich tatschlich mal alle zwei,drei wochen ein lernwochenende einlegen   :Blush:

----------


## Der Pete

Hey ihrs,

also mit Vorlernen hat das alles wirklich nichts zu tun. Der Propdeutik kram wird in Histo und in Makro gemacht, damit wir nicht unvorbereitet und mit null Ahnung in die Kurse Mikro und Makro gehen.

Der ganze Kram wird en detail nochmal gemacht aber die Propdeutik-Klausur ist trotzdem nicht ohne. 

Naja jedenfalls werde ich heute mal ein paar Sachen wiederholen und dann mal mit dem Makro-Skript weiter machen   :Party:

----------


## Stuntman Mike

Oh Mann, wenn ich das hier so lese krieg ich ja ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen...  :hmmm...: 

Hab heute nach ausschlafen und entspanntem Frhstck erst gegen 11 angefangen, mal ein bisschen das Nervensystem-Kapitel in der Dualen Reihe zu lesen.

Und mal ehrlich: sooo schwer ist Histo doch wirklich nicht. Hatte jedenfalls nach der Vorlesung und einmaligem Nachlesen zu Hause keine Probleme mit den entsprechenden Teilen der Altklausuren.  ::-stud:

----------


## Der Pete

Ist ja schn, dass das fr dich leicht ist, und wahrscheinlich lache ich in ein paar Wochen auch darber ... aber momentan krieg ich einfach einige Sachen noch nicht ins Hirn.

Wo habe ich welches Epithel?
Wo findet man welchen Kollagen-Typ?

grrrummmmellll


Pete

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also ich mach mir jetzt nicht wirklich Stress.... kann eben einfach gut bis spt abends lernen... dafr steh ich nie vor 12 auf, wenn ich nicht muss   ::-oopss:  

... heute werd ich mit vorderem Rumpf und Axilla fertig... hoffe ich..   ::-stud:

----------


## Der Pete

Ich mach mir da auch wirklich keinen Stress ... ich lerne abends/nachts halt sehr gut ... bin heute auch erst um 10 Uhr (also eigentlich 11) aufgestanden und habe bis jetzt gefrhstckt und ein bissl gesurft.

Werde jetzt halt mal loslegen

----------


## abi07

@DocOz: Ich bin nicht um 5 Uhr aufgestanden, sondern nach alter Zeit um erst um 7.00 Uhr - und ja, bei mir ist das "erst", weil ich normalerweise nie so lange schlafe. Aber nicht, weil ich mir den Wecker stelle, um zu lernen, sondern ganz einfach, weil ich immer so frh aufwache. Was soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach dagegen tun? Und nachdem ich morgens besonders produktiv lernen kann, fange ich halt fter um diese Zeit schon an...dafr kann ich zwischen 13.00 und 16.00 meistens gar nichts machen - so hat halt jeder einen anderen Rhythmus. Deswegen mach ich mir aber auch nicht mehr Stress als andere, sondern eher weniger, weil ich gar nicht erst versuche, in meinen "Tagestiefs" irgendwas zu lernen...

@CNSVX: Gesamter Bewegungsapparat mit Leitungsbahnen (Gefe, Lymphsystem, Nerven), Lsionen, Muskeln, Oberflchenanatomie...eigentlich alles auer Organen und Kopf.

----------


## Cassy

Ich hab heute noch gar nix gemacht, mir gings heut morgen bescheiden  :grrrr....:  

Gestern habe ich mich auch durch Nerven und Gefe der oberen Extremitt geqult... heute ist der untere Teil dran. Mal sehen was hngen bleibt. Egal wie wenig ich wei, aber nachts lernen kann ich einfach nicht. Aber sptestens um 16 Uhr ist heute wieder schlu damit, dann geh ich arbeiten.

So, euch allen dann mal viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

----------


## Cassy

> ...Gesamter Bewegungsapparat mit Leitungsbahnen (Gefe, Lymphsystem, Nerven), Lsionen, Muskeln, Oberflchenanatomie...eigentlich alles auer Organen und Kopf.


Das kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor   ::-oopss:

----------


## Strodti

So... Schultergrtel ist gelernt, Muskeln der dorsalen Rumpfwand wiederholt. Nun kommt Physio dran.
Wenn ich nur ein wenig motivierter wre   :Keks:

----------


## Der Pete

> @DocOz: Ich bin nicht um 5 Uhr aufgestanden, sondern nach alter Zeit um erst um 7.00 Uhr - und ja, bei mir ist das "erst", weil ich normalerweise nie so lange schlafe. Aber nicht, weil ich mir den Wecker stelle, um zu lernen, sondern ganz einfach, weil ich immer so frh aufwache. Was soll ich denn deiner Meinung nach dagegen tun? Und nachdem ich morgens besonders produktiv lernen kann, fange ich halt fter um diese Zeit schon an...dafr kann ich zwischen 13.00 und 16.00 meistens gar nichts machen - so hat halt jeder einen anderen Rhythmus. Deswegen mach ich mir aber auch nicht mehr Stress als andere, sondern eher weniger, weil ich gar nicht erst versuche, in meinen "Tagestiefs" irgendwas zu lernen...
> 
> @CNSVX: Gesamter Bewegungsapparat mit Leitungsbahnen (Gefe, Lymphsystem, Nerven), Lsionen, Muskeln, Oberflchenanatomie...eigentlich alles auer Organen und Kopf.



*klopf klopf klopf*

Finde ich eine sehr gute Aussage! Jeder hat einen anderen Lernrhythmus und damit unterschiedliche hochs und tiefs. Manche lernen schneller und manche brauchen mehr Zeit (zur Zeit ich noch). Daher kann man die Lernerei auch schlecht untereinander vergleichen. Es hat also auch nichts mit "sich stressen" zu tun.

----------


## Strodti

Stimmt schon. Jeder hat (oder findet) seinen Rhythmus. Und solange man sich einigermaen wohlfhlt ist doch alles super.
Ich lerne zwar heute am Sonntag, habe dafr zwei Tage lang nichts fr die Uni getan. Und? Das ist mein Rhythmus. Lieber einen Tag versauen und durchlernen und dafr auch den Ausgleich an freien Tagen finden.

Es ist brigens ein sau bldes Gefhl, wenn man unvorbereitet im Testat oder selbst im Praktikum steht. Zumindest konnte ich mir da noch kein "dickes Fell" zulegen. Falls es nachher doch einfacher sein sollte, als befrchtet ist es doch um so besser.

In diesem Sinne: frohes schaffen.

----------


## Der Pete

> Stimmt schon. Jeder hat (oder findet) seinen Rhythmus. Und solange man sich einigermaen wohlfhlt ist doch alles super.
> Ich lerne zwar heute am Sonntag, habe dafr zwei Tage lang nichts fr die Uni getan. Und? Das ist mein Rhythmus. Lieber einen Tag versauen und durchlernen und dafr auch den Ausgleich an freien Tagen finden.
> 
> Es ist brigens ein sau bldes Gefhl, wenn man unvorbereitet im Testat oder selbst im Praktikum steht. Zumindest konnte ich mir da noch kein "dickes Fell" zulegen. Falls es nachher doch einfacher sein sollte, als befrchtet ist es doch um so besser.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: frohes schaffen.


Das sehe ich genauso. Es ist wirklich unangenehm, wenn man unvorbereitet "erwischt" wird. Davon abgesehen, lernt man ja nicht immer nur um Testate und Prfungen zu bestehen (was sicherlich einen Groteil einnimmt) sondern weil viele Dinge einen als angehenden Mediziner auch so interessieren oder vielleicht von klinischer Relevanz sind.

Ich jedenfalls hab auch so Tage, wo ich einfach nicht zum Lernen komme und daher sitze ich dann auch hier am Sonntag und lerne. Allerdings kommt bei mir hinzu, dass ich auch nur jedes zweite Wochenende voll zur Verfgung habe, weil ich jedes zweite Wochenende auf Intensiv Dienst schiebe, und danach/davor bin ich eigentlich selten in der Verfassung wirklich effektiv zu lernen.

Der Pete (der jetzt mit Epithel lernen durch ist und endlich wei, wo berall welches Epithel vorkommt)

----------


## CFT-20

hhh...jo. wenn ich nur den wirklich fr die prfung releventanten stoff lernen wrde, knnte ich vermutlich gleich einpacken. nichts ist langweiliger als trockene theorie ohne irgendeinen bezug. ein bisschen "klinik" is da scho ganz toll, das motiviert. 

zum gelerne: autochthone und nichtautochthonen gelernt/wiederholt, jetzt chillen. nchste woche dann obere, in der letzten untere extremitt.

 ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

Schn, dass es einige Leute genauso sehen!

@CFT: Ich dachte, du hast den Plexus brachialis schon gelernt? Dann ist ja an der "Oberen" fr dich nicht mehr viel dran...ich hab leider heute erst "Untere" fertig gemacht. Kann mich grad nicht entscheiden, ob ich zuerst Rumpf oder "Obere" machen soll...

----------


## CFT-20

wrd rumpf machen, das ist nicht sooo viel ^^. der bergang zur oberen ist auch relativ fliessend, so kriegst relativ fix dann beides innen kopf.

und ja, den plexus brachialis hab ich bereits. also wirds an der oberen auch nicht mehr soooo viel sein, gott sei dank :>. ehrlich gesagt ist dieses 2. testat mMn viel chilliger als das erste, zumindest fllt mir das lernen (und merken) wesentlich leichter. 

noch'n schnen sonntaag

----------


## Der Pete

Zum Thema "nicht nur prfungsrelevantes Zeugs lernen":

Ohne jetzt eine Diskussion ber Sinn/Unsinn und Vor-/Nachteile einer Ausbildung diskutieren zu wollen: Aber das ist ein Grund, warum ich froh bin, dass ich zuerst eine Krankenpflegeausbildung gemacht habe (und mich erst dann zu Abitur und Studium entschieden habe). Mir erzhlen zwar immer wieder viele hhere Semester, dass einem die Ausbildung garnichts ntzt (sowohl leute mit als auch ohne Ausbildung erzhlen das). Aber ehrlich: Ich studiere zwar gerade mal seit knapp zwei Wochen und bisher habe ich bei jedem Thema irgendwas mit meiner praktischen Erfahrung verbinden knnen. Und z.B. im Teil Propdeutik Makroskopie konnte ich etwa 2/3 der Oberflchen und Knochenanatomie ohne sie zu lernen. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass zu meiner Ausbildungszeit auch noch nach dem alten Ausbildungsgesetz gelehrt wurde, wo deutlich hhere Anteile Anatomie/Physiologie enthalten waren als heute.

Jedenfalls: Egal wer eine Ausbildung hat bzw. eine machen mchte (ob zur Wartezeitberbrckung oder aus anderen Grnden) --> ihr werdet auf jeden Fall davon profitieren! Vielleicht nicht im groen Stil aber in jedem Fall wird das Vorwissen an vielen Stellen zumindest den Einstieg erleichtern.

 :Top:  


So Essenszeit - Mahlzeit

Pete

----------


## Rael

Aber berwiegt der Vorteil einer 2 - 3 Jahre andauernden Ausbildung den Nachteil eines spteren Beginn des Studiums eindeutig? Sicher, wenn man eh mit viel Wartezeit rechnen muss, rate ich auch zu einer fachspezifischen Ausbildung, aber ansonsten ist es sicher besser, so frh wie mglich mit dem Studium zu starten  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: .

----------


## Der Pete

> Aber berwiegt der Vorteil einer 2 - 3 Jahre andauernden Ausbildung den Nachteil eines spteren Beginn des Studiums eindeutig? Sicher, wenn man eh mit viel Wartezeit rechnen muss, rate ich auch zu einer fachspezifischen Ausbildung, aber ansonsten ist es sicher besser, so frh wie mglich mit dem Studium zu starten .


Das steht auer Frage! Also ich wrde sicherlich jedem sagen, der Medizin studieren mchte, strengt euch im Abi an, paukt ohne Ende, dass ihr eine gute DN bekommt, sodass ihr den NC fr Medizin knackt, anstatt zu warten.

Bei mir lag das ganze ja anders. Ich habe mich aus diversen Grnden nach der mittleren Reife erst zur Ausbildung und in der Ausbildung dann zum Abitur und Studium entschieden.

Wie gesagt, mchte jetzt auch keine Diskussion ber das Ausbildungsthema lostreten. Nur WENN man eine machen mchte/muss (egal aus welchen Grnden), dann kann man sicher sein, dass wenn man in der Ausbildung die Zeit nutzt, auch noch im Studium an vielen Stellen profitiert.

Ich rede jetzt in erster Linie von der Krankenpflegeausbildung, ich denke das gilt aber fr jeden medizinischen Beruf. Jeder wird anders profitieren, aber man hat immer Vorteile gegenber den Leuten, die direkt nach dem Abitur angefangen haben.

Bei mir fllt das z.B. extrem bei Termi und Anatomie auf. Den Termikurs konnte ich mir komplett sparen und in Anatomie kenne ich die groen Knochen mit den wichtigsten Bestandteilen durch meine Ausbildung. Die meisten Leute, die direkt nach dem Abi begonnen haben, mssen diese Dinge von Grund auf lernen: Was ist jetzt genau Femur? Und was heit Labium? Vena cava was? etc.pp. wie gesagt, sicherlich keine Riesenvorteile, und es ersetzt nicht das Studium aber der Einstieg in die Materie ist deutlich leichter. 

So jetzt aber mampf mampf


Pete

----------


## roger rekless

> Bei mir fllt das z.B. extrem bei Termi und Anatomie auf. Den Termikurs konnte ich mir komplett sparen und in Anatomie kenne ich die groen Knochen mit den wichtigsten Bestandteilen durch meine Ausbildung. Die meisten Leute, die direkt nach dem Abi begonnen haben, mssen diese Dinge von Grund auf lernen: Was ist jetzt genau Femur? Und was heit Labium? Vena cava was? etc.pp. wie gesagt, sicherlich keine Riesenvorteile, und es ersetzt nicht das Studium aber der Einstieg in die Materie ist deutlich leichter.


Sicher, aber es wird auch viele Fcher geben wo dir deine Praxiserfahrung garnichts bringen wird. Biochemie, Physio etc... 
Wodrin ich den greren Vorteil deiner Ausbildung sehe, is evt der sicherere Umgang mit Patienten. Da gibt es Leute die das garnicht draufhaben, und als gelernter Krankenpfleger hast du da ja schon n bissl Erfahrung ;)

P.S.: Den Termikurs konntest du dir sparen? Dann doch eher weil du evt. Latein in der Schule hattest?! Oder habt ihr in der Pflegeausbildung das Deklinieren von lateinischem Vokabular gelernt? Vielleicht sieht Termi an anderen Unis ja auch anders aus, aber bei uns erinnerte die Klausur stark an eine Lateinklausur, es ging sehr viel um Grammatik etc.

----------


## Der Pete

> Sicher, aber es wird auch viele Fcher geben wo dir deine Praxiserfahrung garnichts bringen wird. Biochemie, Physio etc... 
> Wodrin ich den greren Vorteil deiner Ausbildung sehe, is evt der sicherere Umgang mit Patienten. Da gibt es Leute die das garnicht draufhaben, und als gelernter Krankenpfleger hast du da ja schon n bissl Erfahrung ;)


Wie gesagt, es gibt stellen wo es mir mehr bringt und wo es mir weniger bringt. Z.B. Pharmakologie. Ich arbeite jeden Tag mit vielen Prparaten u.a. Katecholamine. Ich wei wie viele davon im Krper arbeiten ... sicher keine chemischen Details. Habe sie aber oft in der Anwendung schon gesehen und selber appliziert.

Biochemie stimmt sicherlich ;). Umgang mit Patienten ... jepp ;)




> P.S.: Den Termikurs konntest du dir sparen? Dann doch eher weil du evt. Latein in der Schule hattest?! Oder habt ihr in der Pflegeausbildung das Deklinieren von lateinischem Vokabular gelernt? Vielleicht sieht Termi an anderen Unis ja auch anders aus, aber bei uns erinnerte die Klausur stark an eine Lateinklausur, es ging sehr viel um Grammatik etc.


Man braucht eigentlich nur Nominative und Genitive ... und auch wenn du kaum Ahnung davon hast, aber durch die Ausbildung viel Fachsprache schon gelernt hast, kann man die KLausur schaffen. So sagen es zumindest einige der Kursdozenten. Jedenfalls hatte ich sowohl Latein LK als auch Fachterminologie in der Pflege, sodass ich von zwei Quellen schpfe  :Grinnnss!: 


Pete

----------


## DocOZ

ahhhh ja, der pete. mit zweiwchiger uni-erfahrung, dem wissen ber ein paar epithelien und krankenpflegeausbildung hast du allen natrlich einen schritt voraus :P
grundstzlich bin ich ja auch eurer meinung: klar, kann jeder so machen wie er will. nur verstehe ich nicht, wie man sich die ganze nacht um die ohren hauen kann, nur wegen einer klausur, die in 2 wochen stattfindet. sicher habe ich auch schon so einige lange abende fr die uni hingelegt, aber doch nicht zu diesem zeitpunkt. natrlich sollte man seine optimalen lernzeiten nutzen, aber leute, stellt doch nicht euer komplettes leben nur wg des studiums um! habt ihr vorher nachts um 2 wachgesessen oder seid um 5 aufgestanden? ich hoffe nich...
zum schluss noch kurz was:
@ pete
woher weit du, wie die klausur wird? du studierst seit 14 tagen?! hr nicht so viel auf andere, es wird viel erzhlt....
ne ausbildung find ich generell gut. hauptsache man hat vor dem studium berhaupt mal ein krankenhaus von innen gesehen u kommt nicht mit 18 aus der schule u will medizin studieren. aber ob man da so den vorteil hat? also diese 4 schdelknochen, die man in der ausbildung lernt oder ob man was was femur bedeutet......naja, ich wei ja nich. und die tatsache, dass du ein paar medikamente verabreicht hast, hilft dir sicher nich weiter.... 
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

> und die tatsache, dass du ein paar medikamente verabreicht hast, hilft dir sicher nich weiter....


Doch, in Pharma und Innere z.B.

----------


## spazz

> Ey ich finds zum ersten Mal gut, dass die Uhren heute Nacht von 3 auf 2 zurckgestellt werden



Ihr seid ja alle bekloppt!!!  ::-dance:  
Ich mute heute Nacht eine Stunde lnger arbeiten - unbezahlt! 
Und ich hab auch in 3 Wochen Testat: Musklen + Leitungsbahnen. Soll ich mal sagen, seit wann ich lerne: NOCH GAR NICHT! (Naja, okay, zwischen 1:34 und 3:07 mal kurz...). 
Also, bitte friedlich bleiben. Ball flach halten. Und einfach mal wieder schlafen - fr mich!  :Loove:

----------


## Der Pete

> ahhhh ja, der pete. mit zweiwchiger uni-erfahrung, dem wissen ber ein paar epithelien und krankenpflegeausbildung hast du allen natrlich einen schritt voraus :P
> grundstzlich bin ich ja auch eurer meinung: klar, kann jeder so machen wie er will. nur verstehe ich nicht, wie man sich die ganze nacht um die ohren hauen kann, nur wegen einer klausur, die in 2 wochen stattfindet. sicher habe ich auch schon so einige lange abende fr die uni hingelegt, aber doch nicht zu diesem zeitpunkt. natrlich sollte man seine optimalen lernzeiten nutzen, aber leute, stellt doch nicht euer komplettes leben nur wg des studiums um! habt ihr vorher nachts um 2 wachgesessen oder seit um 5 aufgestanden? ich hoffe nich...
> zum schluss noch kurz was:
> @ pete
> woher weit du, wie die klausur wird? du studierst seit 14 tagen?! hr nicht so viel auf andere, es wird viel erzhlt....
> ne ausbildung find ich generell gut. hauptsache man hat vor dem studium berhaupt mal ein krankenhaus von innen gesehen u kommt nicht mit 18 aus der schule u will medizin studieren. aber ob man da so den vorteil hat? also diese 4 schdelknochen, die man in der ausbildung lernt oder ob man was was femur bedeutet......naja, ich wei ja nich. und die tatsache, dass du ein paar medikamente verabreicht hast, hilft dir sicher nich weiter....



Also,

erstmal zu der Klausur: Es gibt einige Alt-Klausuren die ich bereits gekreuzt habe. Und in Termi hab ich ohne lernen 80% richtig. Es geht nicht, wie gesagt, falls du das nicht verstanden hast, darum, dass ich ein wahnsinniges groes Vorwissen habe. Und auch wenn der Stoff, den wir zur Zeit machen, relativ harmlos und wenig und unwichtig ist, so sage ich dir: Wenn ich neben vielen anderen Komillitonen in der VL sitze und wir gerade was ber Gewebe oder was ber irgendwelche anderen Dinge hren, dann sitzen die meisten Leute rechts und links neben mir und gucken fraglos aus der Wsche, weil sie mit den (neuen) Begrifflichkeiten nichts anfangen knnen. Natrlich muss ich genauso lernen wie andere auch, habe aber viele Dinge bereits irgendwann mal gehrt und kann leichter Neues daran knpfen.

Zweitens zu den Medikamenten: Also ich sag dir eins, wenn du noch nie mitbekommen hast, wie z.B. Adrekar bei den Patienten wirkt, dann kannst du soviel Biochemie & Pharma gelesen und gelernt haben wie du mchtest, dann hast du trotzdem keine Ahnung wie unangenehm das fr die Patienten ist. Auerdem gebe ich auf der ITS nicht nur "hier und da" einige Medikamente. Ich denke, da hast du jetzt, in deinem 3. Semester, deutlich weniger Ahnung von als ich. 

Drittens: Was die Leute so erzhlen: Also mich kmmert es so gut wie nichts, was andere erzhlen, v.a. nicht die Angstmacherei in irgendwelchen Klausuren oder hnliche Dinge. 

Auerdem solltest du bitte niemals ber eine Ausbildung urteilen, die du selbst nicht absolviert hast. Das Pflegepersonal auf den Stationen wird dich irgendwann aber von deinem hohen Ross runter holen, denn auch du wirst, wie so viele Assistenten bei uns und in anderen Kliniken, irgendwann feststellen, dass man leider im Studium recht wenig Praxiswissen lernt. Du weit zwar wie das Medikament X/Y wirkt aber welches Prparat jetzt wann/wie/wie oft gegeben wird, wirst du sicherlich in den ersten Monaten hunderte male beim OA / Pflegepersonal erfragen.

In diesem Sinne *back to topic*

----------


## Der Pete

> Doch, in Pharma und Innere z.B.


Danke ;)

----------


## DocOZ

wollte jetzt gar nicht gro diskutieren. mir wrde viel einfallen, was ich schreiben knnte, aber ich habe keinen bock auf solche wortgefechte.
zwei sachen aber trotzdem:
gut, dass ich auch im zivi schon mal gesehen habe, wie adenosin wirkt.   :Top:  
und auf einen hohen ross sitze ich bestimmt nicht. ich kenne solche leute u mag sowas berhaupt nicht u ich kenne auch auch genug pflegekrfte und rzte. und wei zu schtzen, wie auch die pflege mir als med studi bereits geholfen hat u spter auch sehr wohl noch helfen wird. habe doch gar nichts gegen die ausbildung gesagt. warum fhlt ihr euch immer direkt so angegriffen?

----------


## Der Pete

> wollte jetzt gar nicht gro diskutieren. mir wrde viel einfallen, was ich schreiben knnte, aber ich habe keinen bock auf solche wortgefechte.
> zwei sachen aber trotzdem:
> gut, dass ich auch im zivi schon mal gesehen habe, wie adenosin wirkt.   
> und auf einen hohen ross sitze ich bestimmt nicht. ich kenne solche leute u mag sowas berhaupt nicht u ich kenne auch auch genug pflegekrfte und rzte. und wei zu schtzen, wie auch die pflege mir als med studi bereits geholfen hat u spter auch sehr wohl noch helfen wird. habe doch gar nichts gegen die ausbildung gesagt. warum fhlt ihr euch immer direkt so angegriffen?


Dann ist es ja in Ordnung, es hrte sich halt leider so an. Wenn du als Zivi gesehen hast, wie Adenosin sprich Adrekar wirkt, dann ntzt dir dies doch auch? Wenn du spter in Pharma sitzt neben all den Leuten die vorher nie im Rettungsdienst oder in der Pflege lngere Zeit gearbeitet haben, dann wird dir als erstes dieser Patient wieder ins Gedchtnis kommen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir begraben das nicht ganz ausgegrabene Kriegsbeil und einigen uns darauf, das wir alle noch VIEL lernen werden und mssen   :Party:  


Pete

----------


## roger rekless

> Dann ist es ja in Ordnung, es hrte sich halt leider so an. Wenn du als Zivi gesehen hast, wie Adenosin sprich Adrekar wirkt, dann ntzt dir dies doch auch? Wenn du spter in Pharma sitzt neben all den Leuten die vorher nie im Rettungsdienst oder in der Pflege lngere Zeit gearbeitet haben, dann wird dir als erstes dieser Patient wieder ins Gedchtnis kommen.


Das wird dir aber nicht groartig weiterhelfen, da es um biochemische und physiologische Mechanismen geht. In Pharma interessiert das primr...

----------


## Der Pete

> Das wird dir aber nicht groartig weiterhelfen, da es um biochemische und physiologische Mechanismen geht. In Pharma interessiert das primr...


Richtig! Wenn du auf Station stehst und dem Patienten erklren musst, wie sich das Medikament anfhlt hilft dir Pharma und Biochemie aber recht wenig ...

----------


## abi07

> leute, stellt doch nicht euer komplettes leben nur wg des studiums um! habt ihr vorher nachts um 2 wachgesessen oder seit um 5 aufgestanden?


Das tue ich ganz sicher nicht. Mein Leben ist jetzt nicht viel anders als vorher - ich schlafe sogar eher lnger. Frher bin ich oft um halb 4 aufgestanden...jetzt geht es dann schon eher in Richtung 4 oder halb 5...  :Top:  

@CFT: Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt - das erste Testat war ziemlich gechillt, das zweite jetzt halte ich fr den blanken Horror...die Knochen, Bnder und Gelenke waren wenigstens alle ziemlich unterschiedlich, aber diese tausend Leitungsbahnen mit den tausend hnlichen Namen machen mich irre...  :Keks:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Geht mir hnlich mit den Namen @abi... habt ihr schon Leistengegend gelernt?? Ich heute....   :Keks:   Es ist ... naja.... unangenehm....um es mild auszudrcken.. *rusper*

Bin aber fertig mit vorderem Rumpf... zum Glck...

----------


## Rael

> Geht mir hnlich mit den Namen @abi... habt ihr schon Leistengegend gelernt?? Ich heute....    Es ist ... naja.... unangenehm....um es mild auszudrcken.. *rusper*
> 
>  Bin aber fertig mit vorderem Rumpf... zum Glck...


Was ist denn an der Leistengegend schwer??

----------


## roger rekless

> Was ist denn an der Leistengegend schwer??


Fand auch so vordere Rumpfand und Leiste noch mit die einfachsten Themen zum Lernen... da fand ich so Sachen wie Beckenbodenmuskulatur oder gar Neuro wesentlich haariger.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass es schwer ist...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich hab dieses Wochenende mal wieder nicht so viel geschafft, wie ich wollte...aber das ist wohl normal. Wre ja auch der Hammer, wenn ich mal nicht auf den letzten Drcker fertig werden wrde - dann htte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht die richtige Prfungsstimmung (man muss schlielich alles irgendwie positiv sehen, oder?)!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

5:11   :Keks:

----------


## CFT-20

docoz, hast du nichts anderes zu tun als rumzutrollen? meine gte.

bin weiterhin krank und lass alles gepflegt ausfallen. auer die pflichtsachen..prppen   ::-dance:

----------


## MarkusM

Mein Wahlfach... warum ist das bitte so aufwndig??? Andere haben 6 Terminchen letztes Semester gehabt und ich muss jede Woche fr 2 Semester auf der Matte stehen und n englisches Buch ber Herzphysiologie lesen... und ne Prsentation machen, bei der vor der Prsentation gewrfelt wird, welches Thema ich machen muss... d.h. ne Stunde vorbereiten und 10 Min. davon halten drfen. AAAAAhhhhh
Dabei htte ich genug anderes zu tun... Prpkurs, Physio, Biochemie *gruml*

----------


## DocOZ

> docoz, hast du nichts anderes zu tun als rumzutrollen? meine gte.


mhh moment mal, was habe ich noch zu tun....? wollte heute von 23 bis 2 uhr physik machen, dann eine halbe stunde pause u dann von 2.30 bis 4 uhr biochemie   :Party:   mist, um 4.30 klingelt ja schon wieder mein wecker, weil ich morgen frh mit physio weitermachen wollte   ::-stud:  

leute, nehmt das doch alles nich so ernst. ich mach doch nur spa   ::-angel:   :hmmm...:

----------


## roger rekless

> Ich hab dieses Wochenende mal wieder nicht so viel geschafft, wie ich wollte...aber das ist wohl normal. Wre ja auch der Hammer, wenn ich mal nicht auf den letzten Drcker fertig werden wrde - dann htte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht die richtige Prfungsstimmung (man muss schlielich alles irgendwie positiv sehen, oder?)!


Stehst du so frh auf um zu lernen? Oder bist du erst um 5h ins Bett (und wenn ja: weil du weg warst oder weil du gelernt hast?)?

Finde das ein bisschen heftig! No offense!

----------


## Meuli

Ja mei, wenn jemand Frhaufsteher ist und auch noch fit genug zum Lernen, warum net ... Ist doch super  :Top:  Hat halt jeder einen unterschiedlichen Rhythmus.
Ich gb was darum, so frh so wach zu sein ... Eulen haben es definitiv schwerer als Lrchen *gna*

----------


## Cassy

Statusmeldung: gestern so gut wie nichts gelernt... heute gehts mir zwar ein wenig besser, aber immer noch nicht gut  :grrrr....:  Vorlesungen heute morgen sausen lassen... Hauptsache ich kipp heute Nachmittag beim Prppen nicht aus den Latschen oder schneide mir gar in die Flosse  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kathyma

Ich liebe euren Theat...meine morgentliche lektre  :Big Grin:  hoffe ich kann bald mit jammern und diskutieren!!

Weiter so und schaffen werdet ihr das alle  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  


lieben gru kathy die noch kleine Krankenschwester mit den Wunsch bald selber an chemie und physik zu verzweifeln   :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Bin ich blind oder gibt es im Prometheus nur ganz wenig zum Hals ? Ich find da nur die zwei, drei Halsinfos, die zum Schultergrteil zugezhlt werden....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocOZ

der hals ist ausfhrlich im zweiten band beschrieben. hals und innere organe. im ersten ist da nicht wirklich viel zu drin auer ein paar muskeln....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bin auch noch etwas krnklich.... und hab natrlich auch nicht all das geschafft, was ich mir vorgenommen hatte...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Hlife, wie schaffe ich es, im Prpkurs nicht zu erfrieren???   :Nixweiss:  


Ich habe unterm Kittel schon so viel an, bin aber jetzt nach den vier Stunden trotzdem vllig durchgefroren und erledigt.

----------


## spazz

> Ich hab dieses Wochenende mal wieder nicht so viel geschafft, wie ich wollte...aber das ist wohl normal. Wre ja auch der Hammer, wenn ich mal nicht auf den letzten Drcker fertig werden wrde - dann htte ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht die richtige Prfungsstimmung (man muss schlielich alles irgendwie positiv sehen, oder?)!


Diese Theorie verfolge ich auch neuerdings! Irgendwie ist das schon sehr auffllig bei mir. Dieses Rumgetrdel, dass dann so kurz vor spt in einen Lernflash umschlgt...  :Nixweiss:   man wei es nicht...   :dumdiddeldum...:  




> Hlife, wie schaffe ich es, im Prpkurs nicht zu erfrieren???   
> Ich habe unterm Kittel schon so viel an, bin aber jetzt nach den vier Stunden trotzdem vllig durchgefroren und erledigt.


Uhh? Echt jetzt? Ich komm da immer echt ins Schwitzen (wenn ich mal angefangen habe - bin immer noch am Rumzetern wie ein Mdchen   :Grinnnss!:  ). Ich bin auch eher so die Sich-Rumbewegerin. Das nervt zwar die "Nachbarn", beruhig und wrmt aber ungemein.

Mal ne Frage: wo ist fr euch die Grenze zwischen "Rumpf" und "Kopf/Hals" welche von diesen kleinen schei-Muskeln wrdet ihr weglassen, wenn ihr nur aktiver Bewehgungsapparat testiert werdet?

----------


## abi07

@Roger/DocOz: Ich bin um 3.55 Uhr aufgewacht, hab noch ein bisschen gedst, bin dann aufgestanden und joggen gegangen. Dann ausfhrliche Internetsession, Frhstck, Zimmer aufrumen, gemtlich Kaffee trinken...ich mag das halt. Und auerdem wach ich eben so frh auf und bin dann fit - was soll ich machen? Aber in nchster Zeit werde ich dann die morgendliche Ruhe schon vermehrt zum Lernen nutzen, weils langsam echt Zeit wird frs Testat. 

Unser Knie hat brigens ne TEP - war ziemlich cool, als er heute beide Knie zum Vergleich erffnet hat...

----------


## Strodti

Prpkurs: Fr mich der frustrierenste Kurs im Moment. Ich seh da nichts... gar nichts. Als wir heute die tiefen Nackenmuskeln prparieren wollten, habe ich immerhin einen Stummel des N. occipitalis major gefunden. Der oberflchliche Anteil (im Atlas sieht der ja schn gro aus) war irgendwie schon weggesbelt. Meine glorreiche Aufgabe war heute, das Fett (ja wir haben immer noch Fett dran...) vom Calcaneus zu pulen.

Da lobe ich mir sogar die Physiologie und Biochemie. Find ich derzeit viel entspannter als diese unstrukturierte Anatomielernerei. 

Morgen geht die Vorlesung "Klinik fr Vorkliniker" los. Patientenvorstellung und die seltesame Annahme, man knnte bei einer Vorlesung fr >400 Studenten eine vernnftige Anwesenheitskontrolle durchfhren.

Wenigstens hab ich morgen ab 12 frei und kann den Nachmittag voll und ganz dem Prometheus widmen.  :bhh:

----------


## CNSVX

> Hlife, wie schaffe ich es, im Prpkurs nicht zu erfrieren???


Ich hatte am Anfang das gleiche Problem. Nach dem ersten mal im Prpsaal waren meine Fe fast abgestorben und ich konnte danach nur noch mit Wrmflasche im Bett liegen.
Irgendwie hat sich das mit der Zeit aber total gebessert. Meine Theorie: Vielleicht ist es am Anfang (du stehst doch am Anfang des Kurses,oder) noch das Unbehagen, das einen so zum Frieren bringt!? Vielleicht etwas abwegig, aber sonst kann ich mir nicht erklren, warum mir spter nie wieder kalt war.
Also sei beruhigt: Bei mir hat sich das Frieren jedenfalls nach einiger Zeit gelegt.   :Top:

----------


## abi07

Also mir war noch kein einziges Mal kalt beim Prppen - eher zu warm.

----------


## Meuli

> Also mir war noch kein einziges Mal kalt beim Prppen - eher zu warm.


Ich hab auch immer geschwitzt wie Sau. Was dickeres unterm Kittel als ein T-shirt (kurzrmelig natrlich^^) ging gar net. Gegen Ende des Semesters war mir auch bisweilen mal net ganz so warm, aber richtig gefroren - nie!!




> Unser Knie hat brigens ne TEP - war ziemlich cool, als er heute beide Knie zum Vergleich erffnet hat...


Oh ja, das hatte unsere Leiche damals auch ... sehr cool!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Heute wirklich nichts im Prp-Kurs gemacht auer Theorie  :Nixweiss:  Dabei musste ich feststellen dass ich eine einzige groe Wissenslcke bin. Von den anderen kam immer "Ja, klar... ist das und das..... verluft hier... blablabla..." Und ich dachte nur "???????"   ::-oopss:  

So, seit ich raus bin friere ich nur noch und bin hunde mde. Heute wird also nicht mehr gelernt (das schlechte Gewissen meldet sich aber schon): Morgen wieder so ein ewig langer und kalter Tag dank der blden Pflichtveranstaltung im Prp-Saal. Dabei gehts um irgendwelche OPs an den Prparaten. Wie toll dass ich all die knapp 20 OPs schon massenhaft live an Lebenden gesehen habe  :Hh?:  Das ist reine Zeitverschwendung fr mich, vom Lernen zu Hause htte ich wesentlich mehr.

----------


## batal

Unterschreiben, heimgehen. Oder macht das euer Assi nicht am Anfang?

----------


## spazz

> Heute wirklich nichts im Prp-Kurs gemacht auer Theorie  Dabei musste ich feststellen dass ich eine einzige groe Wissenslcke bin. Von den anderen kam immer "Ja, klar... ist das und das..... verluft hier... blablabla..." Und ich dachte nur "???????"



 :Party:  find ich das gut, dass das (zumindest hier) auch mal jemand zugibt! Ganz genau so isses bei mir am Tisch und vor allem im Seminar.
Da geht`s einem doch gleich besser - trotz Eigenverschulden wegen Nicht-anfagen-zu-lernen! (Hey, ich sollte zu den Juristen wechseln mit so nem Satz...  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Pampelmuse*
> Ich habe unterm Kittel schon so viel an, bin aber jetzt nach den vier Stunden trotzdem vllig durchgefroren und erledigt.


Boah! Vier Stunden am Stck?! Wie viele Stunden in der Woche habt ihr denn insgesamt?
Da werd ich sowas von grn vor Neid! Wir haben hier gerade mal 2 Tage je 2 Stunden, und davon ist die Hlfte jeweils Theorie, weil nicht alle gleichzeitig an den Tisch passen!  :grrrr....:   :Traurig:   :dagegen:  

Und die jetzt traurige Tessie prpt brigens auch ausschlielich im T-Shirt...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich fand es heute auch extrem kalt... wobei ich immer noch etwas krnklich bin... kann auch damit zusammenhngen. Wobei auch alle anderen Mdels, die ich gesprochen hab, geschlottert haben.... Wei auch nicht, was ich noch anziehen soll... Fands heut brigens richtig toll, das Prpen... hab den Nervus fibularis profundus freigelegt.... und die Dorsalaponeurose am Fu.... schn ...  :Love: 

@abi- am Fr. schau ich mal rauf zu euch... will auch das Knie sehen   :hmmm...:  ... an welchem Tisch seid ihr denn??

----------


## roger rekless

> @Roger/DocOz: Ich bin um 3.55 Uhr aufgewacht, hab noch ein bisschen gedst, bin dann aufgestanden und joggen gegangen. Dann ausfhrliche Internetsession, Frhstck, Zimmer aufrumen, gemtlich Kaffee trinken...ich mag das halt. Und auerdem wach ich eben so frh auf und bin dann fit - was soll ich machen? Aber in nchster Zeit werde ich dann die morgendliche Ruhe schon vermehrt zum Lernen nutzen, weils langsam echt Zeit wird frs Testat. 
> 
> Unser Knie hat brigens ne TEP - war ziemlich cool, als er heute beide Knie zum Vergleich erffnet hat...


Wann gehst du denn abends pennen?! =)

----------


## roger rekless

> Unterschreiben, heimgehen. Oder macht das euer Assi nicht am Anfang?


Von der Taktik hab ich sehr oft Gebrauch  gemacht =)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> find ich das gut, dass das (zumindest hier) auch mal jemand zugibt! Ganz genau so isses bei mir am Tisch und vor allem im Seminar.
> Da geht`s einem doch gleich besser - trotz Eigenverschulden wegen Nicht-anfagen-zu-lernen! (Hey, ich sollte zu den Juristen wechseln mit so nem Satz...  )



Ist bei mir am Tisch genauso! Dachte auch nicht, dass das Phnomen soweit verbreitet ist...   :Grinnnss!:   Vor allem fllt auf, dass die Leute gern mal grospurig den Verlauf von Nerv XY  und sonstwas erlutern, wenn gerade der Dozent hinter ihnen steht... was ein Zufall!   ::-winky:

----------


## Tessie

Besonders sympathisch macht sich auch die Spezies von Kommilitone, die irgendwelche Fragen produziert, um sich vor versammelter Prpgruppe ihr "Wissen" besttigen zu lassen: "Das ist doch Struktur XY, nicht wahr?" *klugnickaufmerksamguck*
Erst angeben, aber wenn dann der Tumult um die Leiche beginnt, sich stillschweigend verabschieden bis zum nchsten Tag, ohne dass der Dozent das peilt (?)...  :kotzen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Besonders sympathisch macht sich auch die Spezies von Kommilitone, die irgendwelche Fragen produziert, um sich vor versammelter Prpgruppe ihr "Wissen" besttigen zu lassen: "Das ist doch Struktur XY, nicht wahr?" *klugnickaufmerksamguck*
> Erst angeben, aber wenn dann der Tumult um die Leiche beginnt, sich stillschweigend verabschieden bis zum nchsten Tag, ohne dass der Dozent das peilt (?)...


  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Tisch 3.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Roger: zwischen 23 und 24.00 Uhr.

----------


## CNSVX

> Wir haben hier gerade mal 2 Tage je 2 Stunden, und davon ist die Hlfte jeweils Theorie, weil nicht alle gleichzeitig an den Tisch passen!


Ui, da wird euch aber wirklich wenig Zeit fr Anatomie eingerumt. Bei uns war das dann wohl Luxus. Prppen an sich hatten wir zwar auch nur 4 Stunden in der Woche, aber dafr keine Theorie, sondern immer schn prppen und das auch nur mit 4-5 Personen pro Tisch.
Zustzlich hatten wir alle zwei Wochen ein Anatomieseminar, bei dem klinische Apekte durchgenommen und praktiziert wurden.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Tessie

:Grinnnss!:  Tja, wir sind selbst bei geteilter Gruppe acht Leute an der Leiche, Platz ist aber dann dennoch ausreichend da!
Und wegen den klinischen Bezgen: Der Punkt ist der, dass nahezu alle Anatomen rekrutierte und eigentlich von Hause aus Biologen sind, die mit der Klinik an sich auch nicht viel zu schaffen haben...
Spa macht es aber super viel und man lernt auch richtig was!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden!  :Love:

----------


## Cassy

@batal: Ich habe heute meinen ersten Pflichttermin dieser Sectio chirurgica... Keine Ahnung ob unser Typ berhaupt auftaucht  :Nixweiss:  Wenn das so gehen wrde wr das perfekt, nur schade dann um die Anfahrtszeit. 

Cassy, die Hft-OPs schon an Lebenden gehasst hat

----------


## Kathyma

hmm darf ich mal was fragennn....um euch mal von eurem Frust abzulenken  :Grinnnss!:  

Wann beginnen eigentlich immer die Vorlesungen so Uhrzeitmig?? 
Schon um 8 oder spter? Weil bin gerad mal so am schauen wie ich so zu den unis mit den zgen komme und 8 uhr wrde ich schon manchmal kaum schaffen..hm! 
Wenn ihr gleich mal von den Bchern hochschaut knnt ihr das vielleicht mir beantworten  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cassy

Unsere jetzigen Erstis starten jeden Morgen um 7.45 Uhr mit Anatomie. Bei uns im Dritten geht es jeden Tag um Punkt 8 Uhr los. Und glaub mir, das ist fr Physio z.B. viel zu frh... die Hlfte von uns kmpft gegen das Einschlafen   ::-oopss:

----------


## Kathyma

Hehe das glaub ich das sind ja schreckliche Zeiten..hmm das wird dann ja bei manchen unsi echt nen problem mit dem zug pntklich da zu sein...an welcher uni bist du den?
najjuutt was man nicht alles fr sein Traumberuf macht  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## CYP21B

Dieses Semester haben wir um 7:30 Physiopraktikum. In den letzten Semestern hatten wir meistens ab 8:15 VL jedoch nicht immer. 

Wenn du 8 aber prinzipiell nicht schaffst solltest du ber eine andere Wohnung nachdenken, oder was machst du wenn du mal frh eine Prfung haben solltest?

----------


## ledoell

bei uns geht keine veranstaltung vor 8.15 los, aber auch 8.15 ist verdammt viel zu frh, grad im winter...

----------


## batal

Manchmal frag ich mich ja schon, wieso sich immer alle beschweren (hauptschlich nachdem viele ja wirklich froh sein sollten nen Studienplatz bekommen zu haben).

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> Manchmal frag ich mich ja schon, wieso sich immer alle beschweren (hauptschlich nachdem viele ja wirklich froh sein sollten nen Studienplatz bekommen zu haben).


Naja, es liegt eben in der Natur des Menschen, dass er nie zufrieden ist. Auerdem: von halb-augenzwinkerndem Meckern hier im Forum kann man nicht unbedingt auf wirklich tiefgreifende Unzufriedenheit schlieen.

Also: nimm das mal nicht so ernst hier!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Find auch, dass man das Jammern hier nicht berbewerten sollte... klar beschwert man sich ab und an.... aber zumindest ich bin auch mindestens genauso oft sehr dankbar, dass ich Medizin studieren kann...   ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Naja, das ganze Jammern bringt ja eigentlich auch nichts. Da muss man halt durch, wenn man diesen Weg gewhlt hat. Fertig, aus. Und wenn man das wirklich will, kommt man damit auch klar. Ich denke (lass mich aber gerne berichtigen!), dass man in der Vorklinik eh sehr vieles lernt, was man sofort wieder vergisst und auch nicht mehr braucht (nicht falsch verstehen, gerade in den groen Fchern ist sehr vieles auch sehr interessant und wichtig!) - da ist das Entscheidende eher, wer mit dem Druck und Stress umgehen kann und wer nicht. Ist ja auch irgendwo richtig so - schlielich kommt es darauf dann spter im Beruf auch oft genug an. Wer will schon einem Arzt in die Hnde geraten, der kaum die Prfungen im Studium ausgehalten hat - ob der dann in einer Situation, die ber Leben und Tod entscheidet, einen khlen Kopf bewahren wird...  :Nixweiss:  
Naja, das waren dann wohl "Gedanken zum Tag" (fr alle, deren Eltern auch auf Bayern 1 stehen  :hmmm...: )...

----------


## chrizzo1988

> bei uns geht keine veranstaltung vor 8.15 los, aber auch 8.15 ist verdammt viel zu frh, grad im winter...


habt ihr es gut  :Smilie: 

hier in jena geht gleich im 1. semester der prpkurs los , und zwar 2 mal die woche 7 uhr frhs (3 stunden am stck)  und dann an nem nachmittag nochmal

und da ich noch 20 km weit entfernt wohne heisst es immer 2 stunden eher aufstehen als ich da sein muss

und wenn man nen ganzes jahr nich vor 8:00 uhr aufgestanden is , schlaucht das am anfang mchtig...

hoffe ich gewhn mich dran

----------


## abi07

> hoffe ich gewhn mich dran


Bestimmt - man kann sich an fast alles gewhnen. Ich dachte frher auch, dass ich nie im Leben ganz ohne Decke schlafen knnte - indische Verhltnisse haben es mglich gemacht. Eine Decke oder auch nur ein hauchdnnes Laken wre Selbstmord gewesen.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Brownie

> und da ich noch 20 km weit entfernt wohne heisst es immer 2 stunden eher aufstehen als ich da sein muss


ich will mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen aber in welch infrastrukturell unterentwickeltem teil deutschlands wohnst du, dass du 2 stunden fr 20 km brauchst? es sei denn du lufst, soll ja auch sportliche studenten geben   :hmmm...:  

also ich wohne 65 km vin meinem studienort entfernt und ich bin mit umsteigezeiten etc etwa anderthalb stunden unterwegs   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Naja, das waren dann wohl "Gedanken zum Tag" (fr alle, deren Eltern auch auf Bayern 1 stehen )...


Wir haben neulich in der Neuro-VL festgestellt, dass wir mal wieder eine Affirmation gebrauchen knnten ... gibts die beim Prof. P.K. eigentlich noch??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chrizzo1988

> ich will mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen aber in welch infrastrukturell unterentwickeltem teil deutschlands wohnst du, dass du 2 stunden fr 20 km brauchst? es sei denn du lufst, soll ja auch sportliche studenten geben   
> 
> also ich wohne 65 km vin meinem studienort entfernt und ich bin mit umsteigezeiten etc etwa anderthalb stunden unterwegs



naja ich meinte ja 2 stunden eher aufstehen - eine stunde geht fr krperpflege , kaffee und essen drauf - dann zum bahnhof laufen , 20 minuten bahn fahren , und zum hrsaal laufen

so setzen sich die 2 stunden zusammen

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Eine Decke oder auch nur ein hauchdnnes Laken wre Selbstmord gewesen.


Wieso?

----------


## abi07

@Khiri: Weil es ganz unglaublich hei war...

@Meuli: Ich wei grad nicht wirklich, was du meinst...

So, erstes BC-Praktikum dieses Semesters berlebt. Noch 4.

----------


## Meuli

> @Meuli: Ich wei grad nicht wirklich, was du meinst...


Ok, dann gibts die wohl nimmer  :Oh nee...:  Der K. hat frher immer in der Neuroana- und der Embryo-VL am Anfang eine Affirmation gebracht. Er hatte so Krtchen, davon hat er dann immer eines vorgelesen, sozusagen um uns positiv einzustimmen  :Grinnnss!:  (waren aber net so religis angehauchte Sprche wie auf der Website^^)
Jedenfalls hat der Dozent neulich in der Neuro-VL auch so ein Sprchlein gebracht, das uns an diese Affirmationen erinnert hat, und es kamen ganz nostalgische Gefhle auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

> ... da ist das Entscheidende eher, wer mit dem Druck und Stress umgehen kann und wer nicht. Ist ja auch irgendwo richtig so - schlielich kommt es darauf dann spter im Beruf auch oft genug an. Wer will schon einem Arzt in die Hnde geraten, der kaum die Prfungen im Studium ausgehalten hat - ob der dann in einer Situation, die ber Leben und Tod entscheidet, einen khlen Kopf bewahren wird...


Ich wei auch ohne mein Studium dank meiner bisherigen Jobs dass ich in diesen Situationen verdammt stressresistent und "cool" reagiere. Das musste ich weit mehr als einmal unter Beweis stellen. Da ging es verdammt oft um Leben oder Tod, auch dass man selbst mal die ein oder andereEntscheidung treffen muss/musste. Um das zu lernen brauche ich das Studium ganz sicher nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Das gilt fr mich, keine Ahnung wie es bei den anderen ist...

Cassy, die gleich weiterlernen wird

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo... heute Rckenmuskeln inklusive Nackenmuskeln gelernt... hoffe die bleiben auch ber Nacht in meinem Kopf... sind schwer genug reingegangen,...   :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Toll, dass man zu manchen Gefen in den Bchern keine Beschreibung findet, da steht immer a la "ist halt so und versorgt das und das".

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

...is mir auch schon aufgefallen....   :dagegen:

----------


## CFT-20

is bestimmt auch prfungsrelevant   :hmmm...:  

achje... heute muskeln von der oberen gemacht.. hnde sind schon was feines  :Embarrassment: )

eine woche noch, dann ist es fast vorbei (mit neuem stoff reinscheffeln)...

----------


## Cassy

Unser Prfer hat explizit darauf hingewiesen dass diese Gefe auch prfungsrelevant sind  :Nixweiss:  Werd versuchen mich dann irgendwie durchzumogeln... vielleicht hab ich ja spontan ne gute Idee zu den Gefen.

----------


## CFT-20

jaja, klar sind gefe prfungsrelevant.

aber jeder kleiner fitzelige ast, der selbst nichtmal in einem guten lehrbuch steht? na ich wei nicht...

----------


## spazz

Und wisst ihr, was ich heute gelernt habe?
Dass man auch locker 72 fr Unterwsche ausgeben kann - ich war shoppen und von irgendwelchen Anatomie-Testaten wei ich nix...  ::-dance:  
hm, Studium, tjo...pfff.... also... 
Ich bewerb mich glaub mal bei Aldi fr die Kasse, das passt zu mir!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schenky

@ Cassy
Viel Erfolg am Freitag!

Ich habe so meine Schwierigkeiten mit den Leitungsbahnen,aber dauert ja nur noch ca. 8 Wochen der ganze Spa  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

@Meuli: Was ne Affirmation ist, htt ich schon gewusst - wozu hatte man Latein-LK bei seiner Reli-Lehrerin?  :hmmm...: 
Nee, also in der VL, in der ich war (war die zweite oder so) hat er das nicht gemacht, aber ich muss zugeben, dass das auch mein einziger Besuch dort war...  :Blush:  

Heute ist ein laaaaanger Tag - dank "Einfhrung in die klinische Medizin", wo die Patienten wie Affen im Zirkus vorgefhrt werden.   :Keks:

----------


## Kathyma

Guten Morggnnn!

Ich wnsch euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag ..sollen all der Stoff in eure Hirne wandern und nie wieder rauskommen ;)   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cassy

@Schenky: Dir auch viel Glck fr morgen!!! Wann bist du denn dran? Ich hab`s in 24 Stunden hoffentlich hinter mir  :hmmm...:  Und hoffentlich mit gutem Ausgang.

----------


## abi07

Ich wnsch euch auch viel Glck - dann legt mal gut vor, damit wir anderen Anatomie-Gequlten ein bisschen Hoffnung kriegen... :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Hups, von euch war noch keiner dran?

Euch dann noch viel Glck beim Lernen, dafr ist es bei uns beiden ja fr heute eh schon zu spt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich bin ganz froh, dass ich mir heute frei gegnnt habe. Das schlaucht doch alles ganz schn. Morgen gehts wieder an der Schreibtisch und dann sind die Oberarmmuskeln, sowie der Plexus brachialis dran. Sonntag dann noch Physio Praktikum Blut vorbereiten und dann gehts wieder los.

Knnen wir die Weihnachtsferien nicht etwas vorziehen?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

> Knnen wir die Weihnachtsferien nicht etwas vorziehen?


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  


nein, bis jetzt macht es Spass hier. Aber wenn ich daran denke, was ich allein bis Weihnachten alles gelernt haben sollte dann wird mir schon etwas anders   :hmmm...:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Heute ist ein laaaaanger Tag - dank "Einfhrung in die klinische Medizin", wo die Patienten wie Affen im Zirkus vorgefhrt werden.



DAS wird glaub auch meine Lieblingsvorlesung dieses Semester...   :Party:  

Wre auch fr vorgezogene Weihnachteferien. Leider darf ich aber noch am 23.12. bis 18h prppen...

----------


## SuperSonic

Vorlesung? Bei uns war das live im Patientenzimmer.  :Grinnnss!: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## abi07

Und, wie sind eure Testate gelaufen??? 

@Strodti: Na, mit Plexus brachialis und Muskeln hast du morgen ganz schn was vor...alles Gute dafr...  :Keks:

----------


## Brownie

was meint ihr, kann man psycho auch bestehen ohne dafr zu lernen? so mit gesunden menschenverstand vielleicht?
irgendwie geht mir das so gegen den strich... da lern ich freiwillig anatomie, obwohl das ja mein "schlechtes" fach ist. psycho will sich einfach nich mit mir anfreunden   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

Keine Ahnung wie das bei euch ist... bei uns hat es meist gereicht, die Altklausuren einmal durchzulesen. Mit Verstand ist auch in Psycho nicht alles zu machen. Die ganze Psychoanalytik ist m.E. nicht mit "gesundem Menschenverstand" herleitbar.

----------


## Cassy

Ich hatte bisher noch kein Psycho, kommt bei uns erst im Vierten. Aber willst du dir das Zeug nicht wenigstens ein bisschen ansehen?

----------


## SuperSonic

Die Lerntexte in der Schwarzen Reihe sind da ausnahmsweise super!  :Grinnnss!: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## thinker

Bei uns musste man eigentlich sehr viel auswendig an Definitionen und so knnen....da war nix mit Menschenverstand...hmm

----------


## Stuntman Mike

Boah, ich hasse Anatomie jetzt schon. Ich lern und lern und hab trotzdem das Gefhl, dass ich von diesen bescheuerten lateinischen Bezeichnungen einfach gar nichts behalte...es ist zum  :kotzen:  ...

Und das ist ja erst der Anfang...  :Oh nee...: 

Nach eurer Erfahrung: wird's leichter, wenn der Prpkurs anfngt? Denn dann kann man sich das ganze ja wenigstens noch irgendwie vorstellen (hoffe ich jedenfalls)...

----------


## mejakru30

Ich muss mich thinker anschliessen- auch wenn da oft nach "Nennen sie Beweggrnde" u.. gefragt wurde- das war lang nicht alles. Und es ntzt auch nichts, wenn man inhaltlich alle zulabert, die aber Schlagwrter hren wollen. Anatomie wird tatschlich ein bisschen sinniger, wenn man "Bilder" dazu hat- aber die kleinen "scheisser" bleiben tzend und geraten gerne durcheinander. Da heisst es Zhne zusammenbeissen!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Boah, ich hasse Anatomie jetzt schon. Ich lern und lern und hab trotzdem das Gefhl, dass ich von diesen bescheuerten lateinischen Bezeichnungen einfach gar nichts behalte...es ist zum  ...
> 
> Und das ist ja erst der Anfang... 
> 
> Nach eurer Erfahrung: wird's leichter, wenn der Prpkurs anfngt? Denn dann kann man sich das ganze ja wenigstens noch irgendwie vorstellen (hoffe ich jedenfalls)...


Kopf hoch! am Anfang ist es wirklich schwer, aber von mal zu mal geht es schneller/ leichter sich die Sachen zu merken, ist einfach eine Sache der bung und des Trainings

----------


## Dr.Dude

> Boah, ich hasse Anatomie jetzt schon. Ich lern und lern und hab trotzdem das Gefhl, dass ich von diesen bescheuerten lateinischen Bezeichnungen einfach gar nichts behalte...es ist zum  ...
> 
> Und das ist ja erst der Anfang... 
> 
> Nach eurer Erfahrung: wird's leichter, wenn der Prpkurs anfngt? Denn dann kann man sich das ganze ja wenigstens noch irgendwie vorstellen (hoffe ich jedenfalls)...



Hey Mike,

ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Wir prppen jedoch seit dem ersten Tag und die Meinungen dazu gehen stark auseinander.
Mir persnlich bringt das Prppen nicht so viel, bzw. das Lernen am Prparat. Besonders die Muskeln der oberen Extremitten waren frustrierend, weil ich an den Prparaten wirklich gar nichts gesehen habe.
Anderen hingegen kann man fast beim Lernen "zusehen". Wir bekommen ein neues Prparat und am Ende der 1,5 Std. haben einige Wenige schon die Hlfte der Bezeichnungen drauf.

Was mir heute aber aufgefallen ist: Ich hab Femur, Tibia und Pelvis gelernt und es ging erstaunlich gut und vor allem schnell.
Oftmals wiederholen sich die Bezeichnungen oder hneln einander und du fhlst dich an deine ersten Stunden erinnert, in denen du dir noch einen an der Scapula abgebrochen hast. Nur dass du diese Bezeichnungen nun in einem Bruchteil der Zeit lernst.

Ich drck' dir die Daumen!

Besten Gru

Dr.Dude

----------


## Stuntman Mike

Danke euch fr die Aufmunterung!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab jetzt mit Anatomie aufgehrt und mich an Chemie gemacht (wenigstens ist das was zum VERSTEHEN und nicht nur zum stupiden Auswendiglernen), dementsprechend ist meine Laune auch schon wieder besser...  :hmmm...: 

Wir haben halt bis jetzt Allgemeine Anatomie gemacht und steigen erst jetzt in die Spezielle ein, wahrscheinlich fehlt mir deshalb einfach noch die bung, mir 20 fast gleiche Bezeichnungen zu merken. Werde das ganze jetzt erstmal langsam angehen lassen und hoffen, dass es mit der Zeit besser geht. Auerdem hoffe ich sehr auf den Prpkurs - hab einen Plastikschdel zu Hause und der hilft mir jedenfalls enorm beim lernen, hoffe, dass der Kurs dann das gleiche bewirkt. Ich brauch die Sachen irgendwie zum Anfassen - "taktiler Lerntyp", gibt's sowas?  :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, dank euch nochmal und einen schnen Aband noch!

----------


## abi07

Also allgemeine Anatomie ist wirklich tzend und langweilig zu lernen...es wird besser, verlass dich drauf!

Naja, bei uns ist es jetzt noch eine Woche und ich Idiot habe am Wochenende jetzt quasi gar nichts gemacht. Nur ein bisschen rumgelesen, aber nichts gelernt. Mist, echt. Irgendwie nervt mich der Rumpf auch jetzt schon - da kann man die Leitungsbahnen nicht so schn strukturiert von oben nach unten lernen wie bei den Extremitten...wie habt ihr anderen das gemacht?

----------


## Giant0777

@stuntman mike: also, anatomie wird beim prppen wirklich besser, denn die tischtutoren sind wirklich sehr bemht euch was beizubringen und zeigen auch viel. zumal man endlich mal was zum anfassen hat. nachteil ist natrlich auch, dass ihr an den leichen manche sachen nicht so genau erkennt, wie im atlas - aber wie gesagt machbar.

mein fazit war damals, dass ich einfach viel "3d" visuell mitgenommen habe, was mir so der atlas nicht bieten konnte. also, wo schlngelt sich was lang, dass siehste "in echt" einfach mal viel besser, als aus dem atlas heraus.

warte mal ab, wie spannend erstmal histo wird....  :schnarch...:

----------


## kra-

Sorry, aber ich finds echt ein bisschen lcherlich, dass ihr hier wegen jedem Piep rumheult... Es ist nunmal viel, das wird sich auch in den nchsten Monaten nicht ndern (im Gegenteil).

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Sorry, aber ich finds echt ein bisschen lcherlich, dass ihr hier wegen jedem Piep rumheult... Es ist nunmal viel, das wird sich auch in den nchsten Monaten nicht ndern (im Gegenteil).


Aber das wissen wir doch lngst alle.
Man mchte sich halt nur manchmal (etwas bertrieben) auskotzen, weils
inner Uni gerade langweilig,stressig,******* war.
und das ist ja auch in Ordnung.  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## mejakru30

Eine Friedenstaube von Coxy-Baby? Oh je, jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen- steht das Ende der Zeit bevor?

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> Sorry, aber ich finds echt ein bisschen lcherlich, dass ihr hier wegen jedem Piep rumheult... Es ist nunmal viel, das wird sich auch in den nchsten Monaten nicht ndern (im Gegenteil).


...und ich finds ein bisschen lcherlich, wie hier manche das ganze so ernst nehmen. Der Thread-Titel ist doch eindeutig - lies halt nicht mit!

----------


## Brownie

> Ich hatte bisher noch kein Psycho, kommt bei uns erst im Vierten. Aber willst du dir das Zeug nicht wenigstens ein bisschen ansehen?


werd ich wohl mssen nachdem was ihr schreibt^^
ich hatte gehofft es wr ausnahmsweise mal ein fach, das man weniger ernst nehmen kann, weil ichs erstens wirklich nicht mag und zweitens ich mit Anatomie Kopf/Hals und histologie der verdauungsorgane eigentlich schon gut bedient bin   :Aufgepasst!:  
aber nun ja fhrt wohl kein weg dran vorbei. 
ich muss jetzt dringend noch ein bissel ana machen, sonst krieg ich morgen im objektseminar wieder eins auf den deckel.... ich bin ja froh, wenn ich den krams am plastinat finde aber unser prof liebt scheiben. und die kann ich absolut nicht. (ich werde wohl kein radiologe   ::-stud:  )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ abi- also ich hab mir beim Rumpf erstmal ne allgemeine Vorstellung gemacht woher was kommt und so... also erstma Aorta gelernt.... und dann die ganzen Abzweigungen... und bei Venen eben die UNterschiede...also erst, dass es statt Aorta die Vena azygos auf der einen Seite gibt...und hemiazygos accessoria usw.. auf der anderen... wie diese dann nach unten weiterlaufen...usw... Ich wiederhol auch alles stndig und mittlerweile geht es...

Hab brigens am WoE auch nahezu nichts gemacht, da ich Besuch hatte...   :Keks:

----------


## CFT-20

ja, das wochenende.... und das olle gesaufe, da ging nix.   ::-dance:  

aber heute lief's ganz gut: einmal die muskeln der unteren extremitt bis auf die fumuskeln und dann die arterielle gefversorgung komplett.
werds morgen frh nochmal wiederholen, aber dann sollte es weitestgehend drin sein. evtl. gegen spten nachmittag sich das im prpsaal angucken.. lohnt sich bestimmt! ansonsten sind morgen plexus lumbalis/sacralis und ein bisschen biochemie  geplant   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Dr.Dude

> Sorry, aber ich finds echt ein bisschen lcherlich, dass ihr hier wegen jedem Piep rumheult... Es ist nunmal viel, das wird sich auch in den nchsten Monaten nicht ndern (im Gegenteil).


Lcherlich hin oder her, wenn es gegen den Frust und die manchmal auftauchenden Krisen hilft, dann ist es genau richtig!

Falsch hingegen ist das, was du hier machst, da du zu dem Thema nichts beitrgst, sondern nur versuchst uns das Ganze madig zu machen. 

Lies doch einfach nicht mit, meine Gte, dass es immer etwas auszusetzen gibt.

Gru

Dr.Dude

Ps: Ich hab morgen einen "freiwilligen Ana-Test" vor mir. Ist 'ne super-Sache, da es um nichts geht, ich aber trotzdem viel dafr gelernt habe, einfach fr's Selbstbewusstsein, das bestimmt leiden wrde, wenn ich durchfalle!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Also ich find Anatomie total geil... wenn nur nicht die Biochemie wre... das nervt im Moment...finde ich...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr.Dude

Wenn ich fragen darf: Was ist denn das Schwere an Biochemie? 
Ich hre von unseren Leuten, die im 3. Semester sind, auch nur, dass es richtig hart ist.

Ich beruhige mich im Moment damit, dass ich drei Jahre Biochemie in der Schule hatte, das wahrscheinlich aber rein gar nichts mit der medizinischen BC zu tun hat.

So, ich geh' jetzt in's Bett. Morgen muss ich ganz frh in die Biovorlesung, da wir in zwei Wochen schon die nchste Bio-Demo haben und die Profs immer so spezifische Sachen erzhlen, die in Alberts, Kleinig-Sitte und Co. leider nicht drin stehen   :Hh?:  

Gute Nacht.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Naja, sooo schwer ist BC nicht... aber ich will mich halt gern auf Anatomie konzentrieren...und wenn man alle 2 Wochen auf sogenannte Quickies lernen muss..nur auf Kurzzeit...dann passt das einfach nicht so richtig in den Anatomie-Plan...deswegen nervt es. Ich denke aber, wenn ich Zeit htte mich intensiv mit BC zu befassen, dann wrde das auch Spa machen--  :Grinnnss!:  Aber die Zeit hab ich /hat man einfach nicht...

----------


## DocOZ

> ... und bei Venen eben die UNterschiede...also erst, dass es statt Aorta die Vena azygos auf der einen Seite gibt...und hemiazygos accessoria usw.. auf der anderen... wie diese dann nach unten weiterlaufen...usw...


seit wann laufen die venen denn nach unten weiter?   ::-stud:  
sorry, da musste ich einmal zu spter stunde klugscheien u jede wort auf die goldwaage legen :P
gute nacht!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Mich hat gestern v.a. frustriert, dass offensichtlich mein halber Tisch das ganze Wochenende nur fr Biochemie investiert hat...ich hab es mir noch nicht mal angeschaut! Und unsere Assistentin, die auch beim S. hatte, meinte auch, dass man das Zeug auf seiner Zusatzliste immer richtig gut draufhaben muss...naja, ich werde wohl durch den Quickie fallen, aber im Moment ist mir das egal, wenn ich nur Ana bestehe...  :Nixweiss:  

Ich hab unsere Assistentin auch wegen Rumpf gefragt: Sie meinte, man soll dazu auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Venen lernen, weil die viel zu tief liegen - das kommt erst bei den nchsten Testaten (und in der Checkliste steht auch berall siehe Testat III/IV). Das einzige, was man wissen muss, hat man eigentlich schon bei den Extremitten mitgelernt: Epigastrica superior/inferior/superficialis...und dann halt zustzlich die Thoracica interna. Das wre es aber auch schon!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Juhu, unser Prp-Kurs wird interessanter!  :Top:  Brustkorb und Bauch sind offen, ab morgen werden die Organe herausgenommen...

----------


## Meuli

> Brustkorb und Bauch sind offen, ab morgen werden die Organe herausgenommen...



 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Cassy

Oh ja Meuli  :hmmm...: 

Ich habe zwar berhaupt keinen Plan wie ich das alles in knapp 2 Wochen lernen soll, aber es ist zumindest nicht mehr so trockener Stoff wie bei den Extremitten...

----------


## Meuli

Ja, die Extremitten fand ich auch mal ziemlich zum  :kotzen: en.

----------


## abi07

Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf...leider ist da vorher noch dieses kleine, unbedeutende Testat...  :Keks:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Prp-Kurs


*grusel*  :Oh nee...:  Ich bin damals zu der felsenfesten Erkenntnis gelangt, dass mir irgendweine Hirnwindung fehlt, die man braucht, um sich dieses ****!-Anatomiegedns zu merken und dass ich das Medizinstudium net schaffen werd... so kann man sich irren...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

beruhigend   ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

> *grusel*  Ich bin damals zu der felsenfesten Erkenntnis gelangt, dass mir irgendweine Hirnwindung fehlt, die man braucht, um sich dieses ****!-Anatomiegedns zu merken und dass ich das Medizinstudium net schaffen werd... so kann man sich irren...


Ich habe dieses Gefhl momentan noch, allerdings eher in der Form, dass gleich mehrere Hirnwindungen fehlen. Und ich bezweifle, dass ich es whrend des Studiums irgendwann los werde, egal welcher Stoff grad ansteht  :grrrr....:

----------


## Flemingulus

Man darf sich da net zu sehr einschchtern lassen - die Selbstzweifel knnen sonst so ein bisschen eine blde Eigendynamik entwickeln. 

Und man muss das Gefhl ertragen knnen, in eine Prfung zu gehen und genau zu wissen: Von Rechts wegen gehr ich mit Karacho durchgerasselt. Gar nicht so selten klappt's dann (unverdientermaen) trotzdem. Und beim Scheinerwerb ist zumindestens mal jedes legale Mittel recht, sogar die Inanspruchnahme mehrerer Anlufe inkl. Zuhilfenahme von Glck. 

Und die motzenden Postphysikalen knnen grad verzhlen, was sie woll'n: Nach dem P wird's wirklich besser! hrlich!

----------


## Cassy

Danke, wenn das mal nicht aufmunternde Worte sind  :Top:

----------


## Flemingulus

Und wer Vorklinik nie plt fand, wird hinterher ein ganz seltsamer Doktor! (weil der is ja auch schon ein ganz seltsamer Studi  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## mejakru30

> Und wer Vorklinik nie plt fand, wird hinterher ein ganz seltsamer Doktor! (weil der is ja auch schon ein ganz seltsamer Studi  )


UNd es ist alles gesagt  ::-winky:

----------


## CNSVX

> Ich habe dieses Gefhl momentan noch, allerdings eher in der Form, dass gleich mehrere Hirnwindungen fehlen. Und ich bezweifle, dass ich es whrend des Studiums irgendwann los werde, egal welcher Stoff grad ansteht


  :Meine Meinung:  Hier meldet sich eine Leidensgenossin.

----------


## Cassy

> Hier meldet sich *eine* Leidensgenoss*in*.


Aha, du bist also weiblich....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

Ich hasse Chemie, ich krieg es einfach nicht in meinen Kopf rein!!!!   :Oh nee...:   Gehts jemandem auch so????

----------


## mejakru30

Aber hallo! Ich hatte Glck und vor meiner letzten Chance (wo mir der A**** auf Grundeis lief!) einen anderen Dozenten, der die Vorlesung gehalten hat (und nur dieses eine Semester  ::-stud:  )- sehr Studentenfreundlich, mit bungen am Ende jeder Woche,praktischen Beispielen- dass die Anorganik so verstndlich sein kann, ich htte es nie gedacht! Viell findest ne gute Nachhilfe, die es verstndlich rberbringen kann. Und nie, nie, nie aufgeben!  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute untere Extremitt fertig... aber dafr hab ich BC fr Do noch nichtmal angeschaut...   :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

@altalena: das kenne ich, nicht umsonst durfte ich da auch zweimal ran. Besorg dir die ML-Heftchen, da steht es erst mal gut zusammengefasst drin.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CFT-20

*ZZZ*

Untere Extremitt nach Plexus auf Eis gelegt und bisschen mehr BC gemacht... das ist der alltgliche Wahnsinn    :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## CNSVX

> Aha, du bist also weiblich....


*lach* Ja, das bin ich wohl... warum sorgt das denn fr so ein Erstaunen?  :Nixweiss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

> Untere Extremitt nach Plexus auf Eis gelegt


besser so, hlt sich dann lnger  *feix*



hier: erstaunlich viel geschafft, dafr, dass das Forum so gut ablenkte heute Abend.  schn. jetzt: Bett. hoffentlich   :hmmm...:

----------


## die-Flachzange

boah ne... voll am ende, hatte heute Biochemie Testat.. unglaublich beschissene fragen und das bei absoluten psychoterror-testatbedingungen. Wenn ich das nicht bestanden hab, darf ich ins mndliche Gesamttestat  :Frown: 

Auerdem hab ich noch nicht richtig gelernt frs Histo I nachtestat, was in genau 7 std und 20 minuten ansteht... aber schlaf wird ja heutzutage berbewertet  :Frown: ((


kennt jmd noch was zum wachbloieben auer koffein?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mein Beileid  :Oh nee...: 

Aber ich bin ein Beispiel dafr, dass man ein Biochemie "Privat-Date" beim groen Meister berleben kann  :Grinnnss!: 

Also: Hoffnung nicht aufgeben  :Top: 

Und was Histo angeht: Wenn du die Prparate erkennst, ist es doch schon die halbe Miete! Und wenn du ein bissel aufgepasst hast in Histo, wird das auch schon klappen. 

Ich drck die Daumen!

YES YOU CAN  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

> Aber hallo! Ich hatte Glck und vor meiner letzten Chance (wo mir der A**** auf Grundeis lief!) einen anderen Dozenten, der die Vorlesung gehalten hat (und nur dieses eine Semester  )- sehr Studentenfreundlich, mit bungen am Ende jeder Woche,praktischen Beispielen- dass die Anorganik so verstndlich sein kann, ich htte es nie gedacht! Viell findest ne gute Nachhilfe, die es verstndlich rberbringen kann. Und nie, nie, nie aufgeben!


Der S.? Fand ich total toll...

@Miss/CFT: Was soll ich sagen? Hab heute BC - und nicht gerade beim "liebsten" Seminarleiter - und noch nicht so richtig was gemacht. Naja, sind ja immerhin noch 10 Stunden bis zum Quickie...  :Keks:

----------


## TonySantos

@ abi07, welchen Semileiter hast du denn in BC. Vielleicht Herrn Schmitz? Wenn ja freue dich auf Versuch 3-5  :hmmm...:  Hab ich zum Glck schon hinter mir.

----------


## mejakru30

> Der S.? Fand ich total toll...


S.Wolf- gell? Fand ich subba, wieso andere es nicht schaffen, die Dinge schn zu erklren. So jemand bruchte man in Biochemie, weil es eigentlich total spannend ist und schlau! Aber letzten Endes bleibt es leider bei jedem selber, sich alles zu erarbeiten. Nur ein Tipp fr Biochemie- ich habe immer auf die Tutorien gelernt, und die Klausur war sehr gut zu schaffen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- du schaffst das bestimmt wieder! Letztens hats auch geklappt... aber ich versteh gut, dass Ana im Moment wichtiger ist... geht mir auch so...  :hmmm...:  
Viel Erfolg fr heute!

----------


## CFT-20

gnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa -.-

der olle psychokurs ist so tzend, die 1.5h htte man sich sparen knnen!
jetzt kommt der anaendspurt...   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

ein genervter cft

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Jup,.... find Psycho auch tzend... Ich mag das gaaar nicht, wenn jemand so voll auf die Psychotour macht... allein die "Sprechpausen", die der "Dozent" immer macht sind sooo durchschaubar nervig....   :Keks:  

Bei mir is jetz BC dran... morgen wieder Ana...

----------


## CNSVX

Mensch, ihr meckert ber Psychologie und ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass der Kurs im nchsten Semester startet!!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Mejakru: Genau der - der war echt super...war die einzige Vorlesung, die ich mir letztes Semester gegeben habe...  :Grinnnss!:  

@CNSVX: Mir gehts genauso - ich finde Psycho auch toll. Okay, man muss fairerweise sagen, dass ich den Kurs noch nicht hatte - dazu kann ich also nichts sagen. Aber die VL ist schonmal super, finde ich...auch wenn ich da mit meiner Meinung ziemlich alleine dastehe...

@Miss: Du hattest Recht, ich bin mal wieder auf die Fe gefallen und hab bestanden. Aber diesmal hatte ich wirklich groes, groes Glck - mit so wenig Vorbereitung komm ich die nchsten Male nicht mehr durch...aber Hauptsache erstmal geschafft. Jetzt kann ich mich wenigstens voll auf Ana konzentrieren...

@Toni: Mach mir keine Angst...  :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Ach, es gibt auch mal gute Tage  :Grinnnss!:  Bestanden und schn die inneren Organe zerstckelt. So kann`s gern weitergehen.

----------


## Meuli

> Ach, es gibt auch mal gute Tage  Bestanden und schn die inneren Organe zerstckelt. So kann`s gern weitergehen.


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Grinnnss!: 

Glckwunsch, Cassy  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## Cassy

Danke Meuli *knuddl*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Glckwunsch! Bin grade an der Vorbereitung und find es erstaunlich angenehm bisher... letztes Mal wars doch echt mehr, oder nicht?? Hab beschlossen keine Vitamine zu lernen... da in den Altfragen keine einzige Frage dazu vorkommt...   :hmmm...:  

Anatomie geht dann ab morgen wieder weiter fr mich...

----------


## TonySantos

@ Miss Verstndnis: Vitamine sind in Biochemie eh erst frs 3. Semester interessant, davor wrde das nie gefragt/geprft.

Ps: Wie Anatomie lernen einfach spaig ist... Ich mchte garnicht an Kopftestat 5 denken...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @ Miss Verstndnis: Vitamine sind in Biochemie eh erst frs 3. Semester interessant, davor wrde das nie gefragt/geprft.
> 
> Ps: Wie Anatomie lernen einfach spaig ist... Ich mchte garnicht an Kopftestat 5 denken...


Ah, sehr gut. Danke fr die Info. Frag mich schon, warum dann Vitamine bei den Testatthemen stehen... Meinen die, wir haben nicht genug zu lernen?   :Keks:  

Anatomie macht mir erstaunlich viel Spa... auch wenn ich schn langsam nicht mer wei wo mir der Kopf steht. Wenn man dem W. in der Vorlesung glaubt ist ja wohl alles existentiell wichtig??...   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

prinzipiell. theoretisch. praktisch? ich orientier mich da an meinem prfer   ::-dance:  

und was ich von BC halten soll, ka. irgendwie dmpel ich vor mich hin und komm nicht dazu es zu lesen... aber, aber jetzt!!

----------


## abi07

Fr W. ist alles wichtig...ja...Ist doch super toll, wenn man ihn auch als Prfer hat, oder nicht?   :Hh?:  

BC-Umfang? Ja, laut Praktikumsheft ist es weniger als letztes Mal, aber nur, wenn du keinen Seminarleiter hast, von dem du schon am Tag nach dem ersten Seminar ein Mail mit einer Lernliste fr alle Seminartage bekommen hast...erste Zeile: "Liebe Freunde der Biochemie..."  :Keks:  
Wir mussten jedenfalls alle Aminosuren mit Strukturformeln auswendig lernen (was noch das wenigste war), die blde Tabelle im Praktikumsskript und, am schlimmsten, Komplementsystem und Blutgerinnung. Toll ist, dass diese Sachen in der DR irgendwo ganz hinten stehen und man, wenn man wie ich keine Grundlagen hat, jedes zweite Wort nicht versteht...

@Cassy: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## DocOZ

also die aminosuren sollte man eigentlich schon knnen. struktur und eigenschaften sind schlielich die grundlagen des lebens....   :Hh?:

----------


## mejakru30

Strukturformeln der AS werden tatschlich gefragt- in der Klausur als auch im Physikum (mndlich und schriftlich). Aber wichtig sind hier die OH- und S- Gruppen- Freunde, zwecks weiterer Verarbeitung. Ich persnlich habe mich schlichtweg geweigert, alle 20 bzw. 21 zu lernen (es gibt weitaus wichtigere Dinge als die Anzahl der CH-Gruppen) und bin damit sehr gut gefahren, hatte aber auch Glck und war z.B. die einzige beim mndl, die nix malen musste. Aber das muss natrlich jeder selber wissen  :hmmm...:  
Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die bestanden haben!

----------


## thinker

So von der Theorie her habe ich jetzt wenigstens das Gefhl EINIGERMAEN schon was in Anatomie zu knnen....bers Wochenende kann ich das dann hoffentlich komplementieren und das Testat nchste Woche locker bestehen :x.... ohjeeeeeee..Angst ^^ 

Der Hals und der Nacken sind nur sehr doof! Und die autochtone Rckenmuskulatur...

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Ich komme gerade von einem "Schnelldurchgang" durch die autochthone...
Wann hast du denn dein Testat? Ich bin am Montag dran, eigentlich um 15.30 Uhr, aber wie es aussieht, gibt es doch ein paar Leute, die es schon auf morgen vorziehen - dann bin ich natrlich frher dran. 

@DocOz: Schon klar, dass die AS wichtig sind - aber halt nicht unbedingt gleich alle auf einmal, wenn es eh genug anderer Stoff ist. Die anderen Seminargruppen mssen des ja auch noch nicht lernen...aber wie gesagt, die AS hatte ich relativ schnell (zumindest die wichtigsten). Probleme gab es eher bei Blutgerinnung und Komplementsystem, weil mir da halt einfach noch die Grundlagen fehlen. Ich meine, wenn du die DR aufschlgst, findest du das irgendwo gaaaaanz hinten...wir haben jetzt gerade zum zweiten Mal BC gehabt, da finde ich das einfach noch nicht so einfach...auerdem ging das eben weit ber die Themen, die im Praktikumsheft stehen, hinaus. Ich finde es halt ein bisschen bld, dass die anderen Gruppen sich immer nur auf einen Bruchteil dessen vorbereiten mssen, was wir haben...  :Keks:

----------


## CYP21B

> @thinker: Ich komme gerade von einem "Schnelldurchgang" durch die autochthone...
> Wann hast du denn dein Testat? Ich bin am Montag dran, eigentlich um 15.30 Uhr, aber wie es aussieht, gibt es doch ein paar Leute, die es schon auf morgen vorziehen - dann bin ich natrlich frher dran. 
> 
> @DocOz: Schon klar, dass die AS wichtig sind - aber halt nicht unbedingt gleich alle auf einmal, wenn es eh genug anderer Stoff ist. Die anderen Seminargruppen mssen des ja auch noch nicht lernen...aber wie gesagt, die AS hatte ich relativ schnell (zumindest die wichtigsten). Probleme gab es eher bei Blutgerinnung und Komplementsystem, weil mir da halt einfach noch die Grundlagen fehlen. Ich meine, wenn du die DR aufschlgst, findest du das irgendwo gaaaaanz hinten...wir haben jetzt gerade zum zweiten Mal BC gehabt, da finde ich das einfach noch nicht so einfach...auerdem ging das eben weit ber die Themen, die im Praktikumsheft stehen, hinaus. Ich finde es halt ein bisschen bld, dass die anderen Gruppen sich immer nur auf einen Bruchteil dessen vorbereiten mssen, was wir haben...


Versuche es positiv zu sehen. Alles was du jetzt schon lernst mssen die anderen zur Klausur oder sptestens zum Physikum reinpauken. Du musst es nur noch mal wiederholen. Zudem behlt man Sachen meistens mehr wenn man sie ein paarmal wiederholt und nicht nur so Crash-mig reinpaukt.   :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt im Moment ist es sicher stressiger aber dafr hast du es spter etwas einfacher. Versuch es einfach positiv zu sehen. Ich wei das sagt sich jetzt so einfach.

----------


## TonySantos

@ abi 07

Sei froh, dass du den Seminarleiter hast. Klar dieses Semester mut du schon sehr viel mehr lernen, als die anderen Biochemiegruppen. Aber sptestens nchstes Semster wirst du sehen, dass prozentual gesehen viel mehr Leute aus den anderen BCKursen die Klausur nicht bestehen,da die Kollegen dann probieren sich ca. 500 Seiten BC( inkl .den ganzen Stoffwechselkreislufen) in 2-3 Wochen reinzuziehen. Das geht miestens schief. Bei uns ist es auch so, dass die anderen Gruppen nur das Halbwissen aus dem Praktikumsheft haben, mehr nicht. Und wenn du mal durch nen Quickie durchfallen solltest, kannst du immernoch in der gleichen Woche bei einer anderen Gruppe den Quickie machen und der Stoff, den man dafr knnen muss ist ja echt nicht der Rede wert.
Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir zur Zeit um Anatomie, Theorie schn und gut, nur das prsentieren an der Leiche ist nicht einfach...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

BC berstanden...  ::-winky:   ... nun gehts wieder zu Ana...  :Love:

----------


## Jannah_

also ich hab auch beim W. und bin total froh drber.  ::-winky:  
finde er ist ein echt fairer Prfer und wenn man in seine VL geht, wei man auch gleich was er so hren will.

PS: heut hat der P.K. wieder ne Affirmation gemacht, seine VL sind immer mein Highlight jeden Tag, einfach klasse   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Meuli

> PS: heut hat der P.K. wieder ne Affirmation gemacht, seine VL sind immer mein Highlight jeden Tag, einfach klasse


Ohhhhhh  :Love:   :Love:  
Ich htte ja auch mal wieder Lust auf eine Affirmation ...   :Love:  vielleicht sollte ich mal vorbeischauen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

n00b: Ja, das hab ich mir auch schon gesagt...immer poitiv denken...  ::-dance:  

@Miss: Glckwunsch!

Auf einmal tauchen hier so viele Wrzburger auf - wird ja schon fast unheimlich...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Auf einmal tauchen hier so viele Wrzburger auf - wird ja schon fast unheimlich...


Hehe, ja, das waren auch meine Gedanken  :Grinnnss!:  Man knnte fast meinen, das hier wre das W-Lokalforum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin hier fast ein Einzelkmpfer... nur hin und wieder gibt es ein Lebenszeichen aus meiner Uni  :Nixweiss:

----------


## spazz

Ich hab da mal eben Entscheidungsprobleme: 
in genau einer Woche hab ich Testat aktiver Bewegungsapparat. Meine bisherige Lernleistung hat sich mehr oder weniger auf kurzzeitiges Atlasblttern, Lernkarten neu sortieren und scrubs-gucken ;) beschrnkt.
Wrdet ihr noch anfangen zu lernen oder lieber gar nicht erst antreten?

----------


## Cassy

Sag mal, du willst uns doch mit dieser Frage verppeln, oder?

An deiner Stelle wrd ich jetzt endlich den Hintern bewegen und was lernen. Eine Woche ist schlielich noch ne ganze Menge Zeit wenn du konzentriert darauf lernst. Auerdem wird es als Fehlversuch gewertet wenn du nicht antrittst (ist zumindest bei uns so). Wieso also einen Versuch einfach so verschenken? Vielleicht hast du Glck und wirst das gefragt, was du nach einer Power-Lernwoche am Besten kannst oder hast einen netten Prfer, der auch mal ein oder zwei Augen zudrckt   :Grinnnss!:  

So, und jetzt ab mit dir zum   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CNSVX

@ spazz: Du hast doch noch ne ganze Woche!!!!!!  :Nixweiss:   Da kann man doch die Extremitten lernen!! Aktiver Bewegungsapparat heit doch Extremitten, oder nicht?
Ich musste mir damals die Beine innerhalb von zwei Tagen fr ein Testat reinknallen. Natrlich wusste ich dann nicht so viel, wie ich es gerne htte, aber durchs Testat bin ich irgendwie gekommen.
Ne Woche ist doch wirklich noch viel und versuchen solltest du es auf jeden Fall. Es hat doch keine negativen Folgen, wenn du das Testat nicht bestehen solltest.

----------


## papiertiger

> Es hat doch keine negativen Folgen, wenn du das Testat nicht bestehen solltest.


naja, so kann man das jetzt nicht sagen.  :Grinnnss!:   Aber ja, zumindest keine negative*re*n als garnicht erst anzutreten.  

(sorry ^^)

----------


## spazz

> An deiner Stelle wrd ich jetzt endlich den Hintern bewegen und was lernen. 
> 
> So, und jetzt ab mit dir zum


Gib`s mir, Baby! Genau so brauche ich das! 
Bin schon mit der schei-autochthonen Rckenmuskulatur durch...
 :Top:

----------


## CFT-20

joaaaa, ne feine sache.

hab im prinzip das geschafft, was ich heute schaffen wollte. eigentlich sogar mehr. aber irgendwie... nochn bisschen muskeln begucken, damit sie fest im hirn eingebrannt sind (tiefe waden- und fumuskeln). dann ist der morgige tag etwas entspannter und ich kann mich um andere dinge (psychreferat 8[) vielleicht kmmern...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Tiefe Fumuskeln?? Mmm... wie genau lernt ihr die?? Ich wei welche es gibt, wo die liegen... welcher was macht... wie sie innerviert werden,...aber genau Ursprung und Ansatz hab ich nicht gelernt... ebenso bei den kurzen Handmuskeln... 

Ansonsten gehts ganz gut.... wenn man eine Extremitt hat, dann luft die andere gleich viel besser... ist ja Vieles identisch... zum Glck...  :Grinnnss!:  

@CFT- wann is denn dein Referat?? Ich hab meins nchsten Fr. und werde nicht vor Di mit der Vorbereitung beginnen..   :Party:

----------


## CFT-20

also nich so genau lern ich die... halt, dass ich wei, welche wo sind und welche ausnahmen es im vgl zur hand gibt. die innervation ergibt sich dann von selbst, da der n. plantaris lateralis ja mehr oder weniger dem ulnaris der hand entspricht usw.

das referat ist am freitag, genau wie bei dir. knnt euch schon mal auf die eine oder andere showeinlage im weien kittel gefasst machen   :Woow:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:Top:   Coooool! Bei mir knnt ihr euch eher auf wenig Vorbereitung und Lust einstellen... find das echt nervig...und werd mich nicht so sehr reinhngen...wozu auch?  ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

hh... a propos weier Kittel... Du hast nicht nur Einen, will ich hoffen??   ::-oopss:  .. sonst knnen wir uns auch noch auf Prpsaal-Geruch einstellen..   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

::-oopss:   :Top:  

@Meuli: Naja, ist ja der Frust-Thread - wahrscheinlich sind wir Wrzburger besonders wehleidig... :hmmm...: 

Wei von den vielen Wrzis hier dann vielleicht auch einer, wie es den paar Leuten ergangen ist, die heute schon ihr Testat gemacht haben? Bei mir wre das heute ja absolut noch nichts geworden...muss das alles nochmal lernen und ein paar Sachen hab ich mir halt noch gar nicht angeschaut (Hernien, Dermatome und solchen Fitzelkram). Bei den Muskeln hab ich mich bisher auch voll auf mein Wissen aus dem 1. Testat verlassen, aber festgestellt, dass ich zwar den groben Verlauf, aber nicht die genauen Ursprnge und Anstze kenne...
Von den Fumuskeln will der W. nur die Namen, Innervation, Funktion und groben Verlauf - ganz genau mssen wir die aber nicht knnen. Hchstens Quadratus plantae und Flexor digitorum brevis, weil es die an der Hand nicht gibt. 
An der Hand mssen wir aber alle ganz genau mit Ursprung und Ansatz knnen - vor allem auch Interossei und so...

Naja, ich mach heute definitiv nichts mehr - morgen dann nochmal durchziehen, dann wird vielleicht der Sonntag entspannter.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ach @abi... mach dir nix draus... ich muss auch noch einiges tun... vor allem obere Extremitt fertig lernen...  ::-oopss:  

Wie es den anderen ergangen ist heute...keine Ahnung... Bei mir wrs heute definitiv auch nichts geworden,.. wie gut, dass es noch 2 Tage sind... naja.. fast 3. Bin am Mo nmlich erst um 16:40 Uhr dran..  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Ich hab um 15.00 Uhr das Vergngen - also genau in meinem Tagestief...  ::-oopss:  
Aber wir jammern schon wieder zu viel rum...noch ein paar Tage, dann ist es erstmal vorbei - ob so oder so...

Wnsch euch ein schnes Wochenende!

----------


## Brownie

:Top:  mensch ich hatte heute ein totales histo-hoch.
normalerweise is bei mir histo nach dem motto "wie sie sehen sehen sie nichts" und ich frag mich immernoch, wie ich die mndliche letztes semester geschafft habe. aber heute hab ich echt mal was gesehen   ::-oopss:  
sophagus, Magen, Darm ich habs voll drauf   ::-stud:  
dummerweise ist die mndliche prfung dieses modul natrlich makroskopisch, immer das, was ich grad nicht kann =)

vor mir liegt ein lernintensives we eigentlich. montag ist zwischenklausur aber mein bester freund feiert auch morgen seinen geburtstag. da man nur einmal ein viertel jahrhundert wird, sollte ich mich da eigentlich blicken lassen. 
ich leg einfach heut eine nachtschicht noch ein. schlaf wird vllig berbewertet.  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Ich versuch, es dieses WE locker anzugehen - alles andere bringt eh nichts. Wenn es mit der Zeit knapp wird, kann ich immer noch von Sonntag auf Montag durchmachen, da mact sich der Schlafmangel dann erst nach dem Testat bemerkbar...
Wei zufllig jemand, ob wir Montag Vormittag nochmal in den Prpsaal knnen?

----------


## Cassy

Hmm, ich lern jetzt noch ein paar Stndchen, leg mich danach auf die Couch bevor es dann zum Nachtdienst geht. Morgen nach dem Dienst noch ne kleine Runde schlafen und nachmittags mit den inneren Organen durchstarten. Das muss einfach klappen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich muss jetzt auch langsam dem Anatomie Turbo einlegen... Am 20. ist das Bewegungsapparattestat und ich kann erst die Muskeln der dorsalen und ventralen Rumpfwand. Passt schon... einfach jeden Tag etwas machen.

Biochemie luft erstaunlich gut. Wenn die Testate so weiter laufen, kann ich mir im Februar die Klausur sparen (ist bei uns so bei Testatdurchschnitt >75%)

Ab an den Schreibtisch!
LG

----------


## DocOZ

> Klausur sparen (ist bei uns so bei Testatdurchschnitt >75%)
> 
> Ab an den Schreibtisch!
> LG


habt ihr es gut!!!

----------


## thinker

Ich nehme mir vor heute viel zu lernen....viel, viel!!! Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe!

----------


## CFT-20

hihi... ja nee, is klar :P

hab bisher n bisschen noch untere extremitt (arterielle versorgung) wiederholt, vorhin muskeln obere extremitt, jetzt plexus brachialis. dann noch bisschen gefversorgung und fein chillen   ::-dance:  

@abi:
ich wei es auch nicht, ob wir dann in den prpsaal knnen. werde einfach mal da sein...

----------


## Cassy

Die Lunge ist gleich viel besser als die ollen Extremitten  :Love:  Ich freu mich zum ersten Mal seit Kursbeginn auf`s Prppen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

hmm. hab noch nix gemacht..^^

----------


## THawk

> Die Lunge ist gleich viel besser als die ollen Extremitten  Ich freu mich zum ersten Mal seit Kursbeginn auf`s Prppen


 Oh, das kann ich voll verstehen!!!
Ich hab mich auch wie ein Schneeknig gefreut, als ich nicht mehr auf der Brustwand rumschaben musste, sondern der Thorax erffnet war und mein - bis dahin recht langweiliges Prpgebiet - zum interessantesten wurde. Lunge rausholen, Herz aus dem Fettkrper prparieren, die einzelnen Kammern aufschneiden... Toll!

Dann muss man auch endlich keine Muskeln mehr lernen, sondern kann die inneren Organe lernen. Fand ich viel interessanter und konnte es mir besser merken.

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe zur Lunge ja wirklich fast noch nichts gemacht, habe aber das Gefhl weit mehr zu wissen als ich es je ber Muskeln und Knochen wusste. Irgendwie ist das Zeug viel anschaulicher... und vor allem interessanter.

So, ich leg mich jetzt auf die Couch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

> hmm. hab noch nix gemacht..^^


Dito. Aber meine Bude glnzt und glitzert. Alles sauber.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt muss ich auch mal schreiben.
Hab auch noch nichts gelernt - aber meine Bude ist auch super aufgerumt und geputzt...

Wir hatten gestern zum ersten Mal Prpkurs (Osteologie ist durch - aber das Lernen von Knochen an Plastikprperaten zhlt fr mich nicht als Prpkurs). Wir haben jetzt ganze 2 Wochen Zeit (5x Kurs  2 Stunden), die Muskeln (inkl. allgemeine Myologie) und die Gelenke (inkl. allgemeine Arthrologie) der oberen und unteren Extremitt an isolierten Prperaten zu lernen. Soweit so gut.
Jetzt zu den Problemen:
1. Es gab keine Einfhrung - also keine Erklrung wie und was man prppen sollte. Grundstzlich stehen zwar die Tagesaufgaben im Prpskript - aber wenn man null Ahnung hat, was man eigentlich tun soll und v.a. wie man so was macht und woran man die einzelnen Strukturen unterscheidet (Nerv vs. Gef etc.) bzw. berhaupt erstmal erkennt - dann ist das ganz schn frustrierend.  :Keks: 
In der Hauptvorlesung und in der kursbegleitenden Vorlesung wurde nur ganz kurz im Schnelldurchlauf (max. 30 Minuten) ein paar Muskel erwhnt, die vorkommen. Aber halt nur erwhnt und nicht wirklich erklrt. War / ist das bei Euch auch so???
2. Man sieht max. 1/4 der zu prppenden Gebiete; whrend der 2 Stunden prppen bearbeitet man ja nur ein Gebiet (Arm oder Bein); die Hlfte aller Themen wird dann von den 2 anderen Prpgruppen am nchsten Tag bearbeitet. Wie soll man denn da eigentlich den berblick bekommen?
3. Wie prppt man den eigentlich richtig?
4. Wie schafft man es, dass man nicht nur sein Gebiet beackert, sondern auch lernt, die Strukturen zu erkennen? Irgendwie ist da ja fr so was gar keine Zeit eingeplant   :Nixweiss:  

So, vielleicht knnt ihr mir ja mit ein paar Tips weiterhelfen?  
Bis jetzt ist der Prpkurs fr mich nur verwirrend und frustrierend...   :Oh nee...:  

Geli

----------


## horsedoc

> Dito. Aber meine Bude glnzt und glitzert. Alles sauber.


kommste mal eben bitte in Giessen vorbei?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Gerne, aber nicht mehr heute... hast du Bier im Khlschrank?  :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Boah die Funktion ist so tzend!! Manchmal bzw. oft kann man sich das gar nicht herleiten....arghhh

----------


## horsedoc

> Gerne, aber nicht mehr heute... hast du Bier im Khlschrank?


*g* das ist doch mal ein Angebot! Klar bekommst du Bier!
nur damits nicht ganz OT ist: ich sitz am Referat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

> 4. Wie schafft man es, dass man nicht nur sein Gebiet beackert, sondern auch lernt, die Strukturen zu erkennen? Irgendwie ist da ja fr so was gar keine Zeit eingeplant


Ist der Saal bei euch auerhalb der Kurszeiten nicht zum "Selbststudium" geffnet?

----------


## Strodti

Wir hren 10 min. vor Kursende mit dem Prparieren auf und jeder stell in seinem Gebiet die Strukturen vor, der er so freiprpariert hat. Auerdem wechseln wir auch mal die Gebiete. Es gibt zwar eine feste Einteilung, sodass berall einer fr die Praparation bis zum Testat verantwortlich ist, aber jeder kann woanders aushelfen oder mal ein Gebiet fr einen Kurstag tauschen.

----------


## abi07

Ich freu mich auch schon voll auf die Organe...die am Nebentisch haben zwischen den Rippen gefenstert, so dass man schon die Lunge fhlen kann... :Grinnnss!: 

@thinker: Sprichst du von Muskelfunktionen? Die finde ich berhaupt nicht schwer - kann soweit alles, glaub ich. Dafr hab ich von Ursprngen und Anstzen keine Ahnung mehr - hab das seit dem ersten Testat nicht mehr wiederholt...  :Keks:  

So, ich hab obere Extremitt wiederholt und die Arterien von der unteren. Jetzt geh ich schnell noch was einkaufen und mach dann Venen, Lymphsystem und Nerven von der unteren...
Spter muss ich dann aber echt mal mit den Muskeln anfangen, sonst krieg ich das bis Montag nicht auf die Reihe.

----------


## thinker

Hui....manchmal find ich das einfach nicht logisch und um auch nachzudenken bei den logischen Sachen bleibt einfach keine Zeit, weil das ja "wie aus der Pistole geschossen" kommen muss. Aber habe mich eben mal gaaaaaanz lang damit beschftigt (unntig ?!) und krieg es hoffentlich jetzt gut hin....aber die Anstze und Ursprnge nerven auch voll...und das berall...argh.....soweit kenn und erkenn ich ja alle Muskeln, aber diese Details ^^  Naja, wr ja auch langweilig wenns so easy wr :x 
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute Muskeln d. Schultergrtels, Rumpf-Arm, Ober-und Unterarm wiederholt-.. eben die der Hand gelernt... (aber nicht haargenau!), Plexus Brachialis wiederholt... arterielle Versorgung und Lymphabflu wdh...h... und nun muss ich dann gleichmal noch die Sehnenfcher der Hand und son Kram lernen.. und dann noch arterielle Versorgung von Unterarm und Hand... aaaaaaaaaaaaaahh! Bin ich froh wenn endlich Montag ist...   :Keks:

----------


## DocOZ

gibts hier eigentlich noch was anderes als anatomie in wrzburg??   :Keks: 
ich bin auch froh wenn endlich montag ist....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> gibts hier eigentlich noch was anderes als anatomie in wrzburg??



 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Na, dann mal los.... wrd auch gern mehr Anderes lesen..

----------


## CFT-20

ach naja... wrd mal sagen, die wrzis sind besonders gut in der anatomie (oder besonders schlecht, deswegen mssen wir andauernd wiederholen)  :Grinnnss!:  

heut morgen fix obere extremitt wiederholt, ansonsten bisher erfolgreich rumgegammelt... werd heut evtl noch rumpfwand machen, ht aber morgen auch zeit... also ist heute eher ein chill-tag 

 ::-dance:

----------


## Tessie

@ Thunderstorm: wegen dem Strukturen erkennen etc.

Wir haben Mitte Oktober angefangen mit dem Prpkurs. Allerdings bekommen wir erst ab dieser Woche die Mglichkeit zum freien ben, sprich der Prp- und Histo-Saal ffnen frher bzw. schlieen spter. Auerdem erklrt der Dozent/HiWi jedesmal was und geht dabei das ganze Prparat durch.

Vielleicht gibt es bei euch ja auch noch so eine Mglichkeit, bevor es auf die Testate zugeht. Ich denke, es wird sich schon ein HiWi finden, der vielleicht eine Viertelstunde frher als ntig im Saal aufschlgt und mit dir/euch Strukturen durchgehen kann. Mach denen doch einfach den Vorschlag!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## papiertiger

Also wir knnten whrend der Wochen, in denen geprppt wird, jeweils fast den ganzen Tag im Saal verbringen wenn wir wollten/es ntig wre (wird es ggf. noch wenn die Testate anstehen  :hmmm...:  )


was mich gerade allerdings eher/sehr frustriert ist der "Kleinkram".. msste ein Referat ber ambulante Versorgungstrukturen schreiben und das Patienteninterview muss auch in ein paar Tagen vorliegen.. alles nicht schwierig, aber keine Lust. Gerade ganz besonders keine Lust. *jaul*

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe fr mich endlich eine Lernmethode entdeckt, die zumindest in Anatomie recht gut funktioniert: zuerst lese ich mir die entsprechenden Kapitel in den ML-Heftchen durch, dann habe ich zumindest schon mal einen berblick ber die wichtigsten Dinge zu den einzelnen Gebieten. Dann erst lese ich ein dickeres Buch (momentan Gray`s Anatomie fr Studenten). So verliert man sich nicht so sehr in kleinsten Details   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   So machts echt wieder mehr Spa...

Cassy, die auch mal gute Tage ohne Meckern hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## spazz

> Hmm, ich lern jetzt noch ein paar Stndchen, leg mich danach auf die Couch bevor es dann zum Nachtdienst geht. Morgen nach dem Dienst noch ne kleine Runde schlafen und nachmittags mit den inneren Organen durchstarten. Das muss einfach klappen


Hihi, mach ich genauso dieses Wochenende! Kannst du lernen im Dienst? 
Ich habe vergangene Nacht doch einiges zustande gebracht, was Leitungsbahnen angeht. Jetzt msste das nur noch irgendwie da drin bleiben im Kpfchen!!!

Kaffee ist fertig, Leute!!! Pause machen!!!

 ::-bee:

----------


## Cassy

Ich konnte vor dem Dienst lernen, nachts aber nicht mal eine Minute, da wir ohne Pause nur unterwegs waren und "gerettet" haben... dafr lern ich jetzt brav weiter. Jetzt ist der Darm dran, passt net ganz zum Thorax, kommt aber im Testat auch dran, und ich leiste im selben Zug einem liebe Menschen eine gute Tat  :hmmm...:  (sagt man das so? Klingt irgendwie komisch *grbel*)

----------


## abi07

Ich sterbe. Aber das tu ich ja immer, wenn es ernst wird...





 :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Ich sterbe. Aber das tu ich ja immer, wenn es ernst wird...


Ich sterbe mit dir!!! Ahhhhh... hab immer das Gefhl pltzlich nix mehr zu wissen...oder alles zu verwechseln.... Hilfe! Aber wir schaffen das!!  :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wisst ihr was mir gerade auffllt- der Themensteller war das letzte Mal hier aktiv als er das Thema erffnet hat... danach nie mehr.. keine Reaktion mehr auf das Thema...   :Nixweiss:  Seltsam, oder?? Die Person wei gar nicht, dass ihr Thema hier voll der Burner geworden ist..   :Grinnnss!:  

PS- Mal was anderes als "Anatomie aus Wrzburg"...   ::-winky:

----------


## Tessie

Sich mal kollektiv abi und Miss anschliet...  :Grinnnss!:  mit Anatomie aus Frankfurt  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ...

----------


## thinker

Ich hab mir glaub ich einen Magen-Darm-Infekt eingefangen...na super...is ja nich so, dass es nix zu tun gbe...und ich muss sogar jeden Tag in die Uni diese woche.... man doof  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Oh, ich wnsch dir gute Besserung!

@Miss/CFT und alle, die sonst noch Testat haben: Ich wnsch euch viel Erfolg! Wir packen das schon irgendwie!  :Top: 

Ich spar mir heut Psycho, damit ich den Vormittag noch zum Lernen habe...

----------


## abi07

> ALLES ********!!! man son shit. ich knnt nur noch heulen. ich spring noch von der brcke.


Na hoffentlich hat er es nicht wahrgemacht.

----------


## Stina 1

@abi07: Viieel Glck heute!

----------


## Stina 1

Haben heute ja noch mehr Testat 

Ich wnsche natrlich allen viel Glck! Labbert die Prfer einfach zu und versucht abzulenken, wenn Euch grad was nicht einfllt.

----------


## hennessy

> ... Labbert die Prfer einfach zu und versucht abzulenken, wenn Euch grad was nicht einfllt.


Hihi, ob dieser Tipp wirklich was bringt? Ein Prfer wei sptestens nach dem ersten Satz, ob ein Ablenkungsmanver gestartet wird, oder ob substantielles erzhlt wird. Aber die meisten Prfer sind benigne und nicht unbedingt darauf aus, jemanden mit Gewalt durchfallen zu lassen. Von Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Danke! Ich werd mein Bestes tun...  ::-stud:

----------


## Cassy

Irgendwie erscheint das alles wie eine Gruppentherapie  :Grinnnss!: 

"Hallo, mein Name ist Cassy und ich kmpfe mit der Vorklinik..."

Naja, allen die heute Prfungen haben viel Glck!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ich glaub du warst um 15 Uhr dran? Hab dir die Daumen gedrckt!  :hmmm...:   Du hast es sicher geschafft, wie ich dich kenne. Ich muss noch 1,5 h warten.....  :Oh nee...:  

Viel Erfolg allen, die heute noch "dran sind"...

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Und????

Ja, eigentlich wre ich um 15.00 Uhr dran gewesen, aber der Herr musste erst noch Tee trinken gehen - ernsthaft. Er kam aus dem Prpsaal und meinte, dass wir uns noch eine halbe Stunde gedulden mssen, weil er jetzt unbedingt Tee trinken muss...  :Grinnnss!:  
Nach einer vollen Stunde (!) kam er dann wieder...

Ergebnis kennst du ja schon...fr alle anderen: Bestanden!!!  :Party:

----------


## Brownie

ich werde nie die lernaufwand-punkteentschdiguns beziehung an meiner uni verstehen   :Oh nee...:  
wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, hasse ich psycho und wollte es gar nicht lernen. ich hab mir jetzt gestern vor der prfung die vorlesungsskripte angeschaut und berflogen. und siehe da ich hab 73% geschafft. "lernaufwand" bzw berfliegungsaufwand = 1,5 h
anatomie hab ich so viel gemacht. keine ahnung wieviele stunden. 3 wochenlang tglich. und was ist ? 53%   :Traurig:   das wre eigentlich durchgefallen wenns ne abschlussklausur wr. im moment hab ich mir nur einen verdammt schlechten start fr die abschlussklausur verschafft...
wenn ich jetzt unabhngig von der mndlichen prfung bestehen will, muss ich schriftlich 19 von 25 punkten schaffen... theoretisch knnte ich auch 5 mndlich holen aber das ist immer sehr prferabhngig und vorallem themenabhngig. 

im ersten semester hab ich 4 punkte mndlich geschafft, weil ich einen sehr wohlwollenden prfer hatte, der nur unter extremitt gefragt hat (mein damaliges spezialgebiet   :Grinnnss!:  ) ein mitstudent von mir allerdings, ein anatomie-freak kam mit 2 punkten raus, weil der miesepeter-prfer autochthone rckenmuskulatur fragte. 

aber das ist echt eine prfung, wo ich nicht in die nachklausur will. wenn ich in 3 wochen erfahre, dass der ganze aufwand es einfach nicht wert war, dass ich NOCH MEHR htte machen sollen, dann lauf ich echt mal gegen ne wand.
erwhnenswert wre brigens noch, dass ich gestern bei mediscript 80% anatomie gekreuzt habe. nur unsre profs stellen so komische fragen...   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @Miss: Und????
> 
> Ja, eigentlich wre ich um 15.00 Uhr dran gewesen, aber der Herr musste erst noch Tee trinken gehen - ernsthaft. Er kam aus dem Prpsaal und meinte, dass wir uns noch eine halbe Stunde gedulden mssen, weil er jetzt unbedingt Tee trinken muss...  
> Nach einer vollen Stunde (!) kam er dann wieder...
> 
> Ergebnis kennst du ja schon...fr alle anderen: Bestanden!!!



 :Grinnnss!:   Tee trinken?? Ich schmeiss mich weg... 

Hab bestanden... war aber echt crass.. 20 Minuten hat er mich befragt und voll Zeitdruck gemacht die ganze Zeit... zum Schlu wollt er noch die gesamte sensible Innervation wissen...   :Woow:  aber bestanden ist bestanden..

----------


## abi07

@Brownie: Oh, das tut mir leid - aber vielleicht schaffst du ja die 19 Punkte...und wenn nicht, kann man nur auf einen wohlwollenden Prfer hoffen...  :Hh?:  Alles Gute frs Lernen!

@Miss: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

Ja, ich fand es auch heftig, v.a. weil ich mir das, was er mich gefragt hat, ja nur einmal durchgelesen hatte, nachdem es in seinem Buch bei Kopf/Hals steht...er war auch total ungeduldig, als ich die Abgnge nicht schnell genug aufgezhlt habe (ein Wunder, dass mir berhaupt einer eingefallen ist!) und hat zum Schluss genervt gesagt: "Ja, bestanden, aber warum machen Sie denn so langsam? Sie wissen doch alles, da braucht man doch nicht so langsam sein!"  :Keks:  Hauptsache bestanden!!!!  :Top:

----------


## CFT-20

hihi.... in der ruhe liegt die kraft, die wissen schafft   ::-dance:  

nach einem laaaaangen murmeltierschlaf kann heute die prfung kommen.... in so knapp 5 stunden   :Top:

----------


## thinker

KLLE ALAAF  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


Doof nur, dass ich nicht feiern gehen kann und auch nicht auf dem WDR den Heumarkt angucken kann  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Ach verdammt, jetzt geht der Mist wieder los...  :hmmm...:  

@CFT: Daumen sind gedrckt!  :Top:  
Auch wenn ich mir 100%ig sicher bin, dass du bestehst...

Wollte heute einen neuen Reisepass beantragen und bin umsonst zum Rathaus gefahren - mein Passbild ist nicht "biometrisch", weil ich darauf lchle. Naja, man htte sich halt vorher mal die neuen Richtlinien durchlesen sollen...jetzt muss ich also so ein Verbrecherbild machen lassen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Eieie... unser lieber Herr W.... ein richtiges Unicum wrd ich sagen..  :hmmm...:  

Ich muss mich jetz ans Psycho-Referat setzen.. darauf hab ich ja sowas von keinen Bock..   :Keks:  

...viel lieber wrd ich noch ne Runde Anatomie lernen...  :Love:

----------


## CFT-20

soo... is vorbei, hab bestanden. ziel erreicht. und nu feiern, dass die schwarte kracht   ::-dance:

----------


## Strodti

Du hast es gut... 8 Tage noch bis zum Bewegungsapparattestat.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @thinker: Ach verdammt, jetzt geht der Mist wieder los...


naja solange es sich auf Klle begrenzt, soll es uns recht sein

----------


## abi07

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

@CFT: Glckwunsch - aber das war mir eh klar!  :hmmm...: 
Wo geht ihr denn hin? 

@Strodti: Hey, 8 Tage sind eine lange Zeit - alles, was ich im Testat gefragt wurde, habe ich in den letzten beiden Tagen gelernt...also nicht aufgeben - durchhalten lohnt sich!

----------


## Strodti

Also nach dem Testat sagt man sowas leicht *g*. Ich habe erstmal resigniert erkannt, dass ich nicht alles knnen kann. Dann meinen Prometheus zugeklappt und mich erstmal an das Kurzlehrbuch gehalten (Plan: Lieber Grundlagen gut knnen, als bei jedem Knochenvorsprung oder Ligg. durcheinander zu kommen).

Kurze Bestandsaufnahme: 
Dorsale und verntrale Rumpfwnde... luft
Obere Extremitten... erster Durchgang hinter mir, Wiederholung und v.a. Plexus brachialis genauer ansehen ist dringend geboten
Untere Extremitten... unter der Glutealregion siehts ganz, ganz dunkel aus. Gibts da noch was???    :Aufgepasst!:  

Die zwischenzeitlichen Physio- und Biochemietestate nerven tierisch. Zwar alles nur Eingangstestate, aber bedarf doch etwas Zeit.

Ich will nicht mehr!

----------


## Tessie

*mal ganz doof frag* Ist das bei euch eigentlich blich, schon so frh im Semester unter anderem das Ana-Testat zu haben? Wir machen grad den Bewegungsapparat und haben bis Mitte Dezember Zeit! Die fragen doch nie und nimmer ein komplettes Thema (also z. B. halt den Bewegungsapparat) jetzt schon ab?  :Keks:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Strodti

Wir haben den Prpkurs nur ein Semester... also deswegen jetzt Bewegungsapparat, im Dezember Kopf/Hals und im Februar Situs. Im 2. hatten wir Neuroanatomie und Histo.

----------


## Cassy

Wir hatten vor knapp 2 Wochen Prp-Testat Nummer 1, das zweite folgt nchsten Montag, die anderen beiden jeweils mit zwei Wochen Abstand. Dann sind wir bis Weihnachten mit der kompletten Anatomie durch. Einzig und allein das Neuroseminar kommt im vierten Semester...

So, auerdem war heute wieder einer der Pflichttermine an denen eine OP demonstriert wird. War interessant, aber zu lang und im Prpsaal mal wieder zu kalt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns war das 1. Testat (Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke und Muskeln, aber ohne Innervation) am zweiten Tag des Semesters, das 2. eben gestern/vorgestern, das 3. ist dann in drei Wochen, das 4. kurz nach Weihnachten und das 5. dann zwei Wochen spter, also in der letzten oder vorletzten Semesterwoche.

----------


## papiertiger

gna.. Prpariersaal (an sich gerade zum "Selbststudium" offen) viel zu voll um irgendwas sinniges zu tun weil irgendwie alle gerade frei haben, in der Sammlung siehts genauso aus, ich habe heute Nacht von der autochthonen Rckenmuskulatur getrumt, bin an einer Wirbelsule entlangeklettert und durch smtlichste Foramina gefallen, und gleich halbe Weltreise zwecks vermutlich sinnfreier Erkundung.. ist das wieder ein Mist hier heute   :dagegen:

----------


## lowel

Alles doof!
Muss heute Physiologie Wiederholungsklausur schreiben.
Massig gelernt. Werde aber bestimmt wieder nicht bestehen.
Wenn das heute nicht klappt, schmeie ich das Studium komplett hin.
Kann und will dies nicht mehr. Bestehe Klausur nicht beim ersten Mal.

----------


## Cassy

Na das ist doch kein Grund das Studium gleich hinzuwerfen! Musste auch schon ein paar mal zur Nachklausur, jetzt bin ich sogar mal durch eine Nachklausur gerasselt. War danach auch nicht gut drauf und wollte alles hinwerfen. Aber was bringt`s? NIX!!! Sptestens nach ein paar Jahren wrdest du es sicherlich bereuen! Sag dir jetzt dass du das schaffst, dass du bestehen wirst und geh locker in die Prfung!!!  :Top:  Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Na das ist doch kein Grund das Studium gleich hinzuwerfen! Musste auch schon ein paar mal zur Nachklausur, jetzt bin ich sogar mal durch eine Nachklausur gerasselt. War danach auch nicht gut drauf und wollte alles hinwerfen. Aber was bringt`s? NIX!!! Sptestens nach ein paar Jahren wrdest du es sicherlich bereuen! Sag dir jetzt dass du das schaffst, dass du bestehen wirst und geh locker in die Prfung!!!  Viel Erfolg!


genau papiertieger, geh es positiv an, glaub an dich, du schaffts das!!! oft kommt es gar nicht so schlimm, wie man es erwartet

----------


## papiertiger

> genau papiertieger


bitte was? ;)

ich glaub um mich gehts grad nicht.

----------


## Tessie

Gnaaaa.... Was sollte DAS denn eben? "Der Prpsaal bleibt auf zum freien ben..." Und wieso packen die dann die Leiche ein? Will Leiche gucken, mennoooo...
Naja, wenigstens hab ich jetzt wieder ein bisschen Luft um mir das ganze theoretisch reinzuziehen.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

*eine Ladung Selbstvertrauen und Durchhaltevermgen verteil*
Da ist ja ordentlich was los, in puncto Testate bei euch anderen!   :Aufgepasst!:  

Freudiges Lernen weiterhin!  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Ich mach grad mein Wahlfach-Referat zum Thema "deskriptive Statistik"...ist echt lustig...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> bitte was? ;)
> 
> ich glaub um mich gehts grad nicht.


ja sorry, meinte lowel

----------


## Brownie

gahh wir haben ein prof, der ist im zeitalter des computers anscheinend noch nicht angekommen.

er stellt handschriftliche (!) sachen ins netz. gescannt und hochgeladen. und nun sitzt man da und versucht verzweifelt zu erraten, was er denn gemeint haben knnte. es dauerte zb ewigkeiten bis ich auf die idee kam, es knnte IONAL heien. es htte auch initial oder sonst irgendwas heien knnen. und das was die andren als "vens" entziffert haben, erschliet sich mir immer noch nicht. sieht eher aus wie reiches oder sowas   :grrrr....:  

wozu gibt es denn bitte schriftarten am pc, die jeder mensch lesen kann?

----------


## lowel

Hey!
Habe Klausur wieder nicht bestanden. 
Hre bald mit Studium auf. Was nutzt es, wenn ich Klausur noch 2mal schreibe und eh wieder nicht bestehe, dann gehe ich lieber jetzt, als von der Uni zu fliegen. Von allen Klausuren ,die wir letztens geschrieben haben, habe ich keine bestanden. Wenn man durch alle Klausurwiederholungen gefallen ist, wird man dann rausgeschmissen oder kann man noch eine Prfungschance bekommen?

----------


## CNSVX

@ lowel:
Das tut mir Leid. Aber schmei doch nicht einfach so das Studium hin!! Ich wei ja nicht, wie wichtig dir das ursprnglich mal war.... aber einfach aufgeben ist doch doof. Nutze doch die bleibenden Chancen!! Hast du schonmal versucht deine Lerntechnik zu ndern oder Nachhilfe zu nehmen?? Damit knnte es doch klappen!!
Also theoretisch wird man exmatrikuliert, wenn man durch alle Wiederholugsprfungen gefallen ist. Wie viele Wiederholungsmglichkeiten es gibt, ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich.
Bei uns gibt es offiziell 2 Wiederholungen, aber unter ganz bestimmten Vorraussetzungen kann man manchmal noch eine 3. Chance bekommen. Aber das hngt angeblich von den Leistungen in den anderen Fchern an und liegt im Ermessen des Profs.
Erkundige dich doch mal an deiner Uni!

Wenn Medizin wirklich das ist, was du willst, dann versuche doch wirklich nochmal anders zu lernen oder dir helfen zu lassen.
Wenn du dir mit der Studienwahl allerdings nicht sicher bist, brauchst du dir den Stress auch nicht antun.
Entscheide das, aber denk gut drber nach!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cassy

@lowel: gib nicht auf! Du bist nicht der Erste und wirst auch nicht der Letzte sein der durch Prfungen rasselt. Mir ging es letztes Semester und dieses auch schon so wie dir. Habe im letzten Histo grad so geschafft, und musste davor in einer mndlichen nochmals ran weil ich den ersten Versuch vermasselt habe. Sonst bin ich auch durch alle Klausuren meines Semesters geflogen und bei BC vor einigen Wochen sogar durch die Wiederholungsklausur. Und trotzdem geht das Leben weiter.

berleg dir mal fr was du das alles machst. Wrdest du jetzt aufgeben, ohne alle Versuche genutzt zu haben, dann wirst du es sptestens in einigen Jahren bereuen. Aber dann ist es unter Umstnden zu spt!!!! 

Nutz einfach alle Chancen, lern mit anderen zusammen auf die Prfungen und dann schaffst du das!!!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## Jgvirg

@lowel:

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen! Blo nicht das Handtuch schmeien. Wenn es das ist, was Du wirklich machen willst, wirst Du einen Weg finden, das zu meistern. Ich hab schon Leute erlebt, die notenmig urpltzlich von 0 auf 100 gekommen sind. Was meinst Du denn, woran das liegen knnte. Gibt es Dinge, die Dir unklar sind, liegt es daran, dass Du gelernte Fakten nicht immer auf die Aufgaben anwenden kannst. Durchfallen in Klausuren heit ja nicht immer gleich faul oder dumm sein. Meist ist es eher eine Frage der Lerntechnik und der damit verbundenen Lerneffizienz. Wie lernst Du jetzt? Ich bin bestimmt kein Lernpsychologe, aber manchmal kann es auch ungemein helfen, Dinge nochmal mit Leuten, die mit Dir in einem Boot sitzen, durchzusprechen, sprich: Leute, die dieselbe Klausur schreiben. Ist auch viel beruhigender und macht mehr Spa. Und Fragen kannste ja auch jeder Zeit hier posten, wenn mal gerade niemand da ist.
Und red Dir nicht ein, dass Du das nicht schaffen kannst. Es gibt genug tolle rzte, die auch nicht immer nur Glanzleistungen vollbracht haben und genug rzte, die immer super Noten hatten und trotzdem Idioten sind. Deine Fhigkeiten hngen nicht von Klausurergebnissen ab und gerade die Leute, die ab und an mal Zweifel haben und sich Gedanken machen und sich trotz allen Schwierigkeiten entschlieen, alles zu geben, sind die mit den verborgenen Talenten. 
Und wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dann wrde ich mich lieber 10x exmatrikulieren lassen, statt selber zu gehen. Jede Chance bis zum Ende nutzen. Solange Du nicht exmatrikuliert bist, liegt alles in Deinen Hnden. Das Aufgeben von einer Sache, die Dir wichtig ist, heit, dass Du freiwillig verlierst. Fr manche Dinge muss man kmpfen und am Ende merkt man dann, dass man selbst die Dinge schafft, die man sich im Leben nicht zugetraut htte. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung und denke, dass es vielen anderen auch so geht/ging.
Also, versuch erstmal in Erfahrung zu bringen, woran es liegt, dass Du Pech mit den Klausuren hattest, dann wie es aussieht mit weiteren Versuchen/Wiederholungsmglichkeiten und dann mobilisier nochmal all Deine Krfte. Gib Dein Bestes und vertrau einfach mal Deinen Fhigkeiten!
Kopf hoch! Du schaffst das!!!

----------


## DocOZ

> @lowel:
> 
> Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen! Blo nicht das Handtuch schmeien. Wenn es das ist, was Du wirklich machen willst, wirst Du einen Weg finden, das zu meistern. Ich hab schon Leute erlebt, die notenmig urpltzlich von 0 auf 100 gekommen sind. Was meinst Du denn, woran das liegen knnte. Gibt es Dinge, die Dir unklar sind, liegt es daran, dass Du gelernte Fakten nicht immer auf die Aufgaben anwenden kannst. Durchfallen in Klausuren heit ja nicht immer gleich faul oder dumm sein. Meist ist es eher eine Frage der Lerntechnik und der damit verbundenen Lerneffizienz. Wie lernst Du jetzt? Ich bin bestimmt kein Lernpsychologe, aber manchmal kann es auch ungemein helfen, Dinge nochmal mit Leuten, die mit Dir in einem Boot sitzen, durchzusprechen, sprich: Leute, die dieselbe Klausur schreiben. Ist auch viel beruhigender und macht mehr Spa. Und Fragen kannste ja auch jeder Zeit hier posten, wenn mal gerade niemand da ist.
> Und red Dir nicht ein, dass Du das nicht schaffen kannst. Es gibt genug tolle rzte, die auch nicht immer nur Glanzleistungen vollbracht haben und genug rzte, die immer super Noten hatten und trotzdem Idioten sind. Deine Fhigkeiten hngen nicht von Klausurergebnissen ab und gerade die Leute, die ab und an mal Zweifel haben und sich Gedanken machen und sich trotz allen Schwierigkeiten entschlieen, alles zu geben, sind die mit den verborgenen Talenten. 
> Und wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dann wrde ich mich lieber 10x exmatrikulieren lassen, statt selber zu gehen. Jede Chance bis zum Ende nutzen. Solange Du nicht exmatrikuliert bist, liegt alles in Deinen Hnden. Das Aufgeben von einer Sache, die Dir wichtig ist, heit, dass Du freiwillig verlierst. Fr manche Dinge muss man kmpfen und am Ende merkt man dann, dass man selbst die Dinge schafft, die man sich im Leben nicht zugetraut htte. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung und denke, dass es vielen anderen auch so geht/ging.
> Also, versuch erstmal in Erfahrung zu bringen, woran es liegt, dass Du Pech mit den Klausuren hattest, dann wie es aussieht mit weiteren Versuchen/Wiederholungsmglichkeiten und dann mobilisier nochmal all Deine Krfte. Gib Dein Bestes und vertrau einfach mal Deinen Fhigkeiten!
> Kopf hoch! Du schaffst das!!!


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## thinker

YAAAAAH! TESTAT BESTANDEN  :Grinnnss!: 
Cool!
Anscheinend gehts doch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pharma

> Hey!
> Habe Klausur wieder nicht bestanden. 
> Hre bald mit Studium auf. Was nutzt es, wenn ich Klausur noch 2mal schreibe und eh wieder nicht bestehe, dann gehe ich lieber jetzt, als von der Uni zu fliegen. Von allen Klausuren ,die wir letztens geschrieben haben, habe ich keine bestanden. Wenn man durch alle Klausurwiederholungen gefallen ist, wird man dann rausgeschmissen oder kann man noch eine Prfungschance bekommen?




Hallo,
bin zwar nicht mehr in der Vorklinik, aber gib nicht zu schnell auf.Ich bin damals auch viel durchgefallen.Das lag aber nicht an meiner Lerntechnik, sondern daran das ich mir permanent eingeredet hab , das ich das Medizinstudium nie schaffen werde.Irgendwann hat mir eine Freundin erzhlt, dass sie sich jeden morgen vorm Spiegel gestellt hat und gesagt hat"Ich schaff das".Dann hab ich das auch gemacht, klingt verrckt aber ist es nicht.Positive Einstellung fhrt zum Erfolg.Irgendwann hab ich mir gesagt ich lern soviel , ich fall nicht durch.Und jetzt hab ich mein schriftliches Hammerexamen in der Tasche.Versuch deine Versagensngste loszuwerden.So hab ich es geschafft  :hmmm...:  
Ach ja noch ein Tip:Halt dich von Leuten fern, die dir permanent deine Misserfolge unter die Nase reiben.
Ich wnsch dir wirklich viel Erfolg.

----------


## abi07

@lowel: Nach so viel Zuspruch kann man doch gar nicht mehr aufgeben wollen, oder? Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen - vorbei ist es erst, wenn es wirklich vorbei ist! Also kmpf weiter!

@thinker: GLCKWUNSCH!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@thinker  G L  C K W U N S C H ( wir wissen alle wie gut man sich beim Bestehen fhlt, geniee es - hast es dir verdient)

@lowel du bist im 4. Semster, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe , da hast du doch also auch schon viele viele Klausuren bestanden, erinnere dich da ran, denn dann steht das "klar ich kann es schaffen, hab schon so viel geschafft" im Vordergrund deines Denkens, denn das was meine Vorrednerin zum positiven Denken geschrieben hat ist wirklich  das O und A , das mobilisiert Krfte die du jetzt glaubst nicht zu haben 

und zu deinem  Satz "da geh ich lieber freiwillig", was hast du denn davon, gar nichts, also d a s  m a c  h s t du wirklich nicht!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Soooo... Psycho-Referat geschafft... Das Wochendende kann kommen.. Endlich mal wieder etwas Entspannung...  ::-dance:

----------


## papiertiger

die Soziologie-Hausarbeit ist abgegeben, der Erkundungsbericht auch, das Biopraktikum vorbereitet, jetzt nur noch ein bisschen Mikroskop gucken, und dann Wochenende. Respektive Anatomie lernen, viel, viel, viel Anatomie lernen, aber immerhin:   W O C H E N E N D E   :Grinnnss!:  klingt doch gut.

----------


## Cassy

> Ach ja noch ein Tip:Halt dich von Leuten fern, die dir permanent deine Misserfolge unter die Nase reiben.


Das habe ich auch gendert! In meiner ersten Lerngruppe waren die Super-Intelligenten, welche immer das Ziel hatten 100% zu schaffen. Ich als lausige Studentin konnte nicht mithalten, wurde stndig bld angemacht und keiner wollte solch einer Niete wie mir etwas erklren. Also raus aus der Lerngruppe und schon gings mir selbst ein bisschen besser. Zwar bin ich seitdem noch massig durchgeflogen, aber man muss sich diesem blen Gerede auch nicht unbedingt aussetzen. 

Was mich aber wirklich beruhigt: es sind doch so viele, fr die es auch mal schlechte Zeiten gab und die es bis zum Ende geschafft haben. Das macht Mut! Danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CNSVX

> Das lag aber nicht an meiner Lerntechnik, sondern daran das ich mir permanent eingeredet hab , das ich das Medizinstudium nie schaffen werde.


Huch, da gibts ja noch wen, der so denkt (bzw. gedacht hat) wie ich!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Cassy

Ok, zugegeben, ich gehre wohl auch zur Sorte Mensch die sich einredet das alles nie zu schaffen  :Blush:

----------


## Strodti

Also ich verzweifel noch an diesen ganzen Unterarm- und kurzen Handmuskeln. Die lerne ich ja nie...   :grrrr....:

----------


## CFT-20

ah doch doch, in der ruhe liegt die kraft.   ::-dance:  
musst dir auch eine pause gnnen, wenn du merkst, dass es gerade nicht so klappt.

so hab ich grad erstmal mit einer putzpause angefangen und guck mir jetzt mal die biochemischen ergsse der kohlenhydratwelt an.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rael

-----

----------


## Jgvirg

> Also ich verzweifel noch an diesen ganzen Unterarm- und kurzen Handmuskeln. Die lerne ich ja nie...


Also, ich wei zwar nicht, ob das unbedingt so gesund ist und es ging auch nicht so schnell wieder ab, weswegen ich ziemlich merkwrdige Blicke geerntet habe, aber ich hab mir die Dinger mit Filzern auf die Hand gemalt und an die Enden jeweils den Knochen bzw.. Untergrund, an dem sie entspringen & ansetzen. Dorsum & Palma manus, oberfl. & tief, ... War jetzt bei Armen besser, weil mehr Platz dafr da war, aber auch bei der Hand klappts und es war erstaunlich hilfreich, wenn's auch deppert aussah.   :Grinnnss!:  Ist einfach praktischer, weil Du nicht jedesmal, wenn Du sie vergisst, wieder im Buch blttern und in staubtrockenen Tabellen nachlesen musst.- Das hatte bei mir null Effekt, weil mir das bloe Lesen und im Atlas ansehen so langweilig vorkam, dass die Info erst gar nicht das Bewusstsein erreicht hat ;)
Du hast die Muskeln immer parat und brauchst bei Bedarf nur nochmal draufsehen. Es ist vom Lerneffekt wirklich so, als htte man seinen eigenen Arm prpariert   :Grinnnss!:  weil man die Muskeln irgendwann auch so im Gedchtnis hat und sie vor sich sieht. Selbst in stressigen Prfungssituationen fllt einem das erinner leichter, weil man sich einfach daran erinnert, wie und wo man seine Hand bekritzelt hat.

Ist natrlich kein Patentrezept und nicht jeder findet's toll, aber mir hat's superdoll geholfen. Hab auch gedacht, ich wrde die nie reinbekommen. Am Ende konnte ich die aber so, als htte ich nie was anderes gemacht. 

P.S.: Ich bin nicht verrckt oder so ...  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

Jgvirg, du _merkst_ dir wenigstens, wo du wann was wohin gekritzelst hast! Ich hoffe, ich selbst komme in der Klausur nicht auf die Idee aufzustehen und neben dem Tisch irgendwelches Gehampel vorzufhren!  :Grinnnss!:  
Ansatz und Ursprung lerne ich, die Funktion kann ich nachvollziehen, indem ich die angegebenen Bewegungen nachmache, mir berlege, was sich kontrahiert und welche Bewegung dann halt ausgefhrt wird! Hach, Extremitten sind toll!  :Love:  Das ist doch alles sooooo loooogisch!  :Meine Meinung:   ::-oopss:   :peng:   :Woow:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bis auf die Innervation und Ansatz und Ursprung und den blden Eigennamen ist auch alles ziemlich logisch *wrg* - ich kmpfe mich tapfer die Hfte abwrts ... hoffentlich bin ich bis Mittwoch beim Fu -... so dass ab freitag die Schulter dran kann  :Smilie:

----------


## spazz

Es gibt Gtter, Leute!!!! Manchmal erhren sie einen!!!

Hab gestern das "Aktive Bewegungsapparat"-Testat bestanden, obwohl ich viel zu wenig gelernt hatte und eigentlich auch nur rumgeraten habe. Was fr eine Funktion hat der M.subscapularis? hm.... Abduktion? Nein. Auenrotation? Nein, Innenrotation...Oh, okay!
Echt unfair fr die Kommilitonen an den "strengen" Tischen und die, die seit Wochen bffeln! Egal, ich hab halt nen Twenty-Something-Altersbonus  :Grinnnss!:   - den muss man sich auch erarbeiten...Hh!

----------


## MarkusM

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich die genauen Ursprnge und nstze der autochtonen RM in meinen Schdel bekomme???

----------


## abi07

@Spazz: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Siehst du, es geht doch! Und du wolltest erst gar nicht mit Lernen anfangen...

Ich hab mir die Arterien und Nerven stndig auf die Arme gemalt - sah auch seeeeehr lustig aus...  :hmmm...:  

@Markus: Das ist zugegebenermaen ein besch...eidenes Thema.

----------


## Meuli

> @Markus: Das ist zugegebenermaen ein besch...eidenes Thema.


Ich find besch...eiden ist noch stark untertrieben  :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## MarkusM

> Das ist zugegebenermaen ein besch...eidenes Thema.


Weswegen ich am Montag ins Nachtestat darf...

----------


## Strodti

Du wurdest Details der autochthonen Rckenmuskulatur gefragt??? Da will unser Dozent zum Glck nur die Systeme (transversospinales System, etc) wissen.

----------


## MarkusM

> Da will unser Dozent zum Glck nur die Systeme (transversospinales System, etc) wissen.


Das wollte meine ursprngliche Prferin am Montag eigentlich auch nur... Dummerweise war sie da krank...

----------


## abi07

Ja, bei uns war es auch so: Systeme knnen, alle Muskeln zeigen/erkenen knnen und die, die am Kopf ansetzen, genau mit Ursprung und Ansatz knnen.

Ich wrde an deiner Stelle zuerst die Systematik lernen, dann zu jedem Muskel Vorkommen (thoracis, cervicis etc. - ist ja fast immer dasselbe, wichtig ist halt halt, welche zum Kopf gehen und welche nicht), groben Verlauf und wie viele Wirbel etc. er berspringt und die Funktionen. Tja, und dann kommt das Schwierigste: die einzelnen Ursprnge und Anstze. Aber wenn du dann den groben Verlauf schon drauf hast, ist es vielleicht irgendwie zu schaffen...  :Keks:

----------


## Tessie

:Keks:  fr alle! Die autochthone Rckenmuskulatur..., jaja...  :Grinnnss!:  Irgendwie stehen die Anatomen drauf. Mein Tisch-Dozent faselt schon von nichts anderem mehr: "Und nchste Woche:Blablabla...autochthone Rckenmuskulatur...blabla" Ich wei noch nicht worum es geht, war noch nicht in der VL dran und ich habe es mir auch noch nicht angeguckt : Wobei, die mehreren Seiten im Prometheus (beim Durchblttern) knnen irgendwie nicht Gutes verheien...  :Grinnnss!:   :dumdiddeldum...:  
Wieviel Lernzeit braucht man denn, bis die autochthone RM sitzt?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Wieviel Lernzeit braucht man denn, bis die autochthone RM sitzt?


hhh... 2 Jahre?   :Keks:   Ne, im Ernst... kommt auf einen selbst an wrde ich sagen.. Also ich konnte sie, hab dann aber genauen Ursprung und Ansatz schnell wieder vergessen...

----------


## Strodti

Wenn man den Aufbau der Wirbelkrper drauf hat, kannst die autochthone M. an einem Nachmittag schaffen. Innervation ist eh simpel, die Anstze und Ursprnge lernste gruppenweise und schon gehts.

----------


## abi07

Naja, aber nur, wenn man drauf steht, sich viele, viele Zahlen zu merken...

----------


## CFT-20

:Grinnnss!:  

"Ein Physikstudent, ein Mathematikstudent und ein Medizinstudent bekommen von ihren Professoren jeweils ein Telefonbuch vorgelegt.

Der Physikstudent: "Ich kann aus diesen Meergebnissen nicht auf den Versuch schlieen und damit ist das Ergebnis zu ungenau und wertlos!"

Der Mathematikstudent: "Diese Nummern lassen sich nicht als mathematische Reihe zusammenfassen, damit sind sie per Definition Definitionen. Und ohne Zusammenhang sind diese Definitionen wertlos."

Der Medizinstudent schaut den Professor nur mde an und fragt: "Bis wann soll ich die knnen?' "

nich ganz so witzig, passt aber gut. Zahlen drfen wir noch allzu oft lernen, echt super!!  ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## Cassy

Hmm, ich habe auf mein Testat morgen verdammt viel gelernt und denke eigentlich auch dass ich das meiste wirklich gut kann. Aber dennoch traue ich diesem Gefhl nicht. Das kommt mir sehr sehr komisch vor *grbel*   :Nixweiss:

----------


## roger rekless

> Wieviel Lernzeit braucht man denn, bis die autochthone RM sitzt?


Keine Ahnung, hab die nie gelernt   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:

----------


## MarkusM

> Keine Ahnung, hab die nie gelernt


Hast auch recht... weils absoluter bldsinn ist.

----------


## Tessie

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Na mal sehen, ob ich dann mal mit der autochthonen RM gut Freund werde...  ::-oopss:  
Jetzt erst die Extremitten wiederholen und sich dann mal schn an die ARM rantasten... 
Motivation! Wir brauchen Motivation!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

sagt mal wie gro ist die normale milz?
bzw was solltet ihr lernen? ich bin nmlich grad ein bissel verwirrt.
der histoprof sagte als merkregel klnischwasser also 4*7*11
der anatom sagte 12,8,4 
die encarta (ich wei schlechte quelle aber ich hab mein anabuch grad nicht hier) sagt 13,10,4

was sagt ihr?

----------


## roger rekless

> sagt mal wie gro ist die normale milz?
> bzw was solltet ihr lernen? ich bin nmlich grad ein bissel verwirrt.
> der histoprof sagte als merkregel klnischwasser also 4*7*11
> der anatom sagte 12,8,4 
> die encarta (ich wei schlechte quelle aber ich hab mein anabuch grad nicht hier) sagt 13,10,4
> 
> was sagt ihr?


Daran merkst du dass es nicht DIE normale Milz gibt. Schwankungen gibt es immer. Aber wenn du fr ne Prfung lernst, dann lern das was der Anatom sagt. ICH habe 4711 gelernt, und wenn dein Anatom das als FALSCH bezeichnet ist er ein Korinthenkacker ;) Davon abgesehen ist der Histoprof i.d.R. ja selber Anatom...

----------


## Brownie

dh ich behalt mir am bestens  beides und je nachdem wer mich prft kriegt er seine entsprechende antwort   :Nixweiss:  
dankeschn!

----------


## thinker

Also ich hier, ich hier aus Kln, habe am Freitag noch 4711 gelernt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Ich kenn auch die Regel mit 4711   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rael

Grundstzlich gilt, dass die Lehrmeinung des Institutsleiters die richtige ist.

----------


## CNSVX

Such dir doch einfach die Angabe aus, die du dir am besten merken kannst. Bei uns war alles richtig, solange wir es belegen konnten. Hat unser Prof auch immer wieder gesagt.
Es kann dir doch keiner was, wenn du ne Quellenangabe machen kannst, oder?

----------


## milz

Was ich fr die Anatomie immer vermisst hatte war ein vernnftiges Simulationsprogramm, wo man sich z.B. anschauen kann, bei welchen Bewegungen welche Muskeln aktiv sind, wie die ganzen Hirnnerven und Nervenbahnen verlaufen usw. So etwas gibt es immer noch nicht, oder?

----------


## Cassy

Um die Bewegungen zu sehen, welche einzelne Muskeln machen gibts beim Lexikon von Doccheck ein Animationsprogramm...

----------


## mejakru30

> sagt mal wie gro ist die normale milz?
> bzw was solltet ihr lernen? ich bin nmlich grad ein bissel verwirrt.
> der histoprof sagte als merkregel klnischwasser also 4*7*11
> der anatom sagte 12,8,4 
> die encarta (ich wei schlechte quelle aber ich hab mein anabuch grad nicht hier) sagt 13,10,4
> 
> was sagt ihr?


Also, ich bin der Meinung, dass es relativ wurscht ist, obs 11 oder 12 oder 13 cm sind- man sollte halt wisen, wann es pathologisch ist. Und 4711 ist doch gut zu merken!

----------


## Cassy

So, ich geb`s fr heute auf. Alles, was ich bis eben in meinen Kopf bringen konnte muss fr morgen eigentlich gut reichen. *noch guter Hoffnung bin*

Und wenn nicht, dann werde ich trotzdem einen schnen Abend gehabt haben  :Nixweiss:

----------


## thinker

Oh man....^^ Seit dem Testat am Donnerstag habe ich NIX, rein gar NIX, fr die Uni mehr gemacht...und in 1 1/2 Stunden fngt mein Navy CIS/BAU - Criminal Intent-Abend an....hmmm...man man man. Dabei hat der Prof. gesagt, dass Eingeweide zwar weniger zu prppen, aber dafr noch mehr (!!) zu lernen sei....oh oh...

----------


## roger rekless

> Oh man....^^ Seit dem Testat am Donnerstag habe ich NIX, rein gar NIX, fr die Uni mehr gemacht...und in 1 1/2 Stunden fngt mein Navy CIS/BAU - Criminal Intent-Abend an....hmmm...man man man. Dabei hat der Prof. gesagt, dass Eingeweide zwar weniger zu prppen, aber dafr noch mehr (!!) zu lernen sei....oh oh...


Ich fand das Situs-Testat das angenehmste von allen, weil alles irgendwie leichter zu lernen war... vor allem keine Muskeln ;)

----------


## CFT-20

wenns weniger zu prppen ist, hast ja mehr zeit um im prpsaal zum lernen.
nach einem guten nachmittagsschlfle ist die gluconeogenese fast geschafft... 
 ::-dance:

----------


## thinker

Ich kann da nicht wirklich lernen...ist doch viel zu voll und zu laut und so ^^

----------


## MarkusM

so... jetzt hab ich diese sch*** autochtone RM heute mittag reingepfiffen... und hab mir jetzt Zahlenkombinationen gemerkt... M. semispinalis thoracis 7/11/6/3... bis in 3 tage kann ich das eh nimmer... und dafr kann ich jetzt alle anderen Muskeln nimmer   :Keks: 

PS: Ich will morgen net ins rigorosum geschickt werden...

----------


## Tessie

Nochmal wegen der Milz-Gre:
Hab hier so eine Liste von Merksprchen; folgendes zur Milz: auch hier gilt die 4711!

----------


## Brownie

> Oh man....^^ Seit dem Testat am Donnerstag habe ich NIX, rein gar NIX, fr die Uni mehr gemacht...und in 1 1/2 Stunden fngt mein Navy CIS/BAU - Criminal Intent-Abend an....hmmm...man man man. Dabei hat der Prof. gesagt, dass Eingeweide zwar weniger zu prppen, aber dafr noch mehr (!!) zu lernen sei....oh oh...


das hat man uns auch gesagt. nachdem wir komplett kopf/hals gemacht haben, meinte der tutor, wir sollen uns ranhalten, bauchsitus wrde viel mehr werden   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  rein theoretisch natrlich, wir prppen ja nicht parallel dazu. aber ich dachte mir irgendwie nachdem man mal alle durchtrittsffnungen, fossae und regionen am kopf gelernt hat, wr alles andere nur noch pille palle   :Nixweiss:  aber angeblich gehts jetzt rund und so ansatzweise krieg ich das auch schon zu spren... leider hat es sich nicht damit zu wissen wie die organe heien   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

Also, Kopf/Hals ist m.M. nach am umfangreichsten. Schon allein die blden Nervenverlufe im Kopf, wo schlingt was wie lang.

Bauch/Brust/Retrositus waren total angenehme Lerngebiete, weils so schn einsehbar ist und eigentlich schon recht bersichtlich. Was soll da mehr zu lernen sein, als beim Kopf/Hals? Natrlich kann es immer Unterschiede im Lernzielkatalog der einzelnen Unis geben, aber prinzipiell ist Anatomie ja fr jeden dasselbe.

lg und nicht von den Tutoren schrecken lassen!!!

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Mach dir nichts draus - ich hab seit meinem Testat am MONTAG nichts mehr gelernt...und eigentlich sollte ich BC gemacht haben...ist nmlich bisschen viel und am Mittwoch ist Testat...naja, wozu gibt es den Dienstag???  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Willkommen im Club   :Party:   Wobei ich BC erst am Do hab...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Also Brust- und Bauchsitus ist super zu lernen. Leider war unsere Klausur heute der Hammer. Zwischenzeitlich htte man denken knnen dass man in einer Chirurgie-Klausur fr Kliniker sitzt. Manche Fragen waren einfach nur frech  :Nixweiss:

----------


## MarkusM

so ein schei tag   :Hh?:

----------


## Strodti

Es gibt noch Chancen... Habe heute einen super Prpkurstag gehabt! Wir waren mit der Prparation soweit fr das Testat fertig und haben uns gegenseitig an der Leiche abgefragt und sind nachher nochmal mit Atlas die Extremitten durchgegangen. Der Arm hat geklappt! Der Rcken war auch in Ordnung und ventrale Rumpfwand geht auch... Muss jetzt nur noch Beine wiederholen. Hoffentlich luft das Donnerstag auch so gut!

Dann wird erstmal gebechert: Donnerstag Kneipentour, Freitag lecker Weinchen trinken mit den Leuten und Samstag WG Party mit anschlieend Tanzen gehen.

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Na, das sind doch schonmal super Aussichten! Da kann man das, was vorher kommt, doch fast schon verdrngen...

@Markus: Sprich dich aus!   :Keks:  

Heute wird ein stressiger Tag. Ich muss Wahlfach-Referat fertig machen und ansonsten in BC einfach alles zu Kohlenhydraten lernen (inklusive Glykolyse und dem ganzen Schrott)...knnte ne lange Nacht werden..

----------


## Cassy

Baa, ich will wieder zurck zu Herz, Lunge und Verdauungstrakt... dieses Zeugs im Becken interessiert mich nicht wirklich  :grrrr....:

----------


## CNSVX

Ich hasse Physiologie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wand:  




Das musste einfach mal raus.... nach einem ber 6 stndigen Praktikum!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## lululu

BC nervt..

----------


## abi07

:Meine Meinung:  
Oh ja!!!! Glycolyse, Gluconeogenese, Glykogenogenese, Glykogenolyse, Pentose-Phosphat-Zyklus...lass mich kotzen!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich hasse Physiologie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das musste einfach mal raus.... nach einem ber 6 stndigen Praktikum!!


ohja physiopraktika sind bh. allerdings lern ich physio grade total gern^^

----------


## SuperSonic

Vegetative Physiologie ist okay, aber Neurophysio? Bh! Zu viel Neuroanatomie dabei (Bahnen, Umschaltungen, Kreuzungen etc.)  :Hh?: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## CYP21B

> Vegetative Physiologie ist okay, aber Neurophysio? Bh! Zu viel Neuroanatomie dabei (Bahnen, Umschaltungen, Kreuzungen etc.) 
> 
> Gru,
> SuperSonic


Das hat aber den Vorteil dass man einige Sachen nur einmal lernen muss da sie in beiden Fchern vorkommen   ::-dance:

----------


## SuperSonic

Tja, umso blder, wenn einem die Dinger einfach nicht in den Kopf wollen.  :Nixweiss: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## CYP21B

> Tja, umso blder, wenn einem die Dinger einfach nicht in den Kopf wollen. 
> 
> Gru,
> SuperSonic


Hm da hast du auch wieder Recht. Bei mir ist es so dass ich sie immer wieder vergesse.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Baa, ich will wieder zurck zu Herz, Lunge und Verdauungstrakt... dieses Zeugs im Becken interessiert mich nicht wirklich


Life's funny sometimes....

Ich hasste dieses kleine Becken auch  :Grinnnss!:  - und nun finde ich es einfach nur superspannend  :hmmm...: 

Herz fand ich mal suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupertoll. Und heute? Ich hasse Kardio!!!!!! Nicht meine Welt.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Garfield has reached the knee ... *G* Ohmann warum ist der Mensch blo so kompliziert und ich Depp versuche auch noch es gut zu verstehen damit es sitzt ... Schultergrtel und Arm muss ich auch noch bis in 3 Wochen knnen ... und Histo auch ... aaaaaaaaaah , es ist Zeit schreiend im Kreis zu laufen - wenigstens weiss ich wo mein Handtuch ist  :Frown:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Cassy

Daisy, willst du nicht die drei Kurstage fr mich dort hingehen und dann noch schnell das Mndliche fr mich durchziehen?  :Grinnnss!:  Wennich nur an das Zeug denke hab ich schon keine Lust zu lernen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schn ein Plexus pampiniformis sein kann!  :Love: 

Oder die Corpora  :Love: 

So ne Blase ist auch hbsch, wenn man sie mal von innen gesehen hat  :Love: 

Hach....... und so'n Ovar, auch hbsch

----------


## Cassy

Hmmm, vielleicht finde ich das heute Abend nach dem Kurs auch "hbsch"...  wobei wenn dann eher wenn das Testat vorbei ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich find Eingeweide irgendwie total komisch zu lernen....da gibt es irgendwie keinen Anfang und kein Ende und irgendwie wei ich gar nicht ob ich jedes Ostium knnen muss oder was auch immer....

----------


## spazz

Ich habe heute heldenhaft mein erflltes Sexualleben geopfert und mich zur Penis- und Hoden-Prparation bereiterklrt... Es war ein Fehler, glaube ich! 
Vor meinem inneren Auge flimmerts...
Aber es wre unverantwortlich gewesen, das die Buben am Tisch machen zu lassen - die sind ja noch sooooooooo jung!!!

----------


## Brownie

ich habe heute eine prsentation ber die homocystinurie halten mssen und ich muss sagen, gut dass meine kommilitonen so wenig bc-peilung haben. so war ich "gezwungen" jede formel und reaktion ausfhrlich zu erklren und nochmal extra an die tafel zu schreiben. somit kam ich doch tatschlich auf 30 minuten vortrag mit meinen lppischen 6 Folien powerpoint   :Top:  
lief gut   ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

@Brownie: Wow, alle Achtung, 30 Minuten! Ich bin froh, wenn ich morgen auf 10 komme (im Wahlfach) - mehr sollen es bei uns aber auch nicht unbedingt sein. 

Biochemie-Testat ist bestanden, jetzt muss ich heute noch mein Referat fr morgen fertig machen und morgen dann mal langsam wieder an Anatomie denken...
Bld nur, dass ich am Wochenende zu Hause war und dort die Hlfte meiner Quellen frs Referat hab liegen lassen...jetzt muss das irgendwie mit meiner total ahnungslosen Mutter bers Telefon funktionieren...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Tessie

Autochthone Rckenmuskulatur kann auch ganz ganz ganz toll sein, wenn man weder den Ursprung noch den Ansatz knnen muss! Shalala!  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:  "So detailliert wird das nicht abgefragt...!"
Das Leben ist schn! Anatomie ist schn!  :Love:  Ich htte aber nie gedacht, dass man sich soviel Wissen in so kurzer Zeit reinziehen kann...  :Blush:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ abi- Mal wieder Glckwunsch! ich wnschte ich htte es schon hinter mir... Biochemie nervt extrem....  :Keks: 

Mir wren da die autochtonen RM wirklich viiiiiieeel lieber....

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Danke und ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht...aber jetzt erstmal Referat und dann einen schnen Anatomie-Plan machen, den ich am Ende eh wieder nicht einhalte.

----------


## CFT-20

mh jo.

heute bc bestanden, und nu schn chillen.
morgen gehts dann sooooooo langsam mit ana (wieder) los   :Keks:   :Keks:  

schnes wochenende

----------


## Strodti

Anatomietestat gerockt... alles gut gewesen. Der Dozent war super gestimmt, Prfung war fair und ich konnt alles beantworten. Hat keine meiner zahlreichen Lcken gefragt  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

BC auch bestanden...   ::-dance:  ... nun erstmal Ordnung in meine Bude gebracht... wird immer etwas vernachlssigt...

Ab morgen wieder intensiv Anatomie..   :Love:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti/Miss/CFT: Glckwunsch zu BC/Ana!

Ich hab auch gestern mein Referat gut hinbekommen - er meinte sogar: "ein hervorragender Vortrag"!  :Grinnnss!:  
Gestern Abend habe ich dann auch erstmal mein Zimmer und die Toilette geputzt - heute ist das Badezimmer dran...
Ich fang dann auch heute mit Anatomie an. Mit was fangt ihr an? Hals/Kopf? Der Anfang ist immer das Schwierigste, finde ich...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mmmm, ich frag heut erstmal ob wir den Teil vom Kopf berhaupt wissen mssen.. das kam ja gar nicht in der Vorlesung dran...   :Nixweiss:   Ansonsten wrd ich aber mit Kopf anfangen... immer schn von oben nach unten....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> Mmmm, ich frag heut erstmal ob wir den Teil vom Kopf berhaupt wissen mssen.. das kam ja gar nicht in der Vorlesung dran...


Oje, fataler Denkefehler! So mancher Student wurde schon bse berrascht in Prfungen, als Sachen gefragt wurden "die gar nicht in der Vorlesung dran kamen".  :Grinnnss!:  Leute, Uni ist keine Schule, man darf sich nie auf den Stoff aus den Vorlesungen allein verlassen!

----------


## roger rekless

> man darf sich nie auf den Stoff aus den Vorlesungen allein verlassen!


Darum besuche ich erst garkeine   ::-dance:

----------


## Lava

> Darum besuche ich erst garkeine


Wobei man dort manchmal schon hilfreiche Tipps bekommt. Und es gibt Dozenten, die sich tatschlich merken knnen, wer in ihrer VL war und wer nicht  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Cassy

Heute luft`s irgendwie so gar nicht. Ich bin total mde, unmotiviert und wei berhaupt nicht wo ich mit Lernen fr`s nchste Testat beginnen soll  :Nixweiss:  Da stehen so viele Themen auf die ich irgendwie keine Lust habe...

----------


## Brownie

> Keine Lust. Keine Lust. Keine Lust!!!!
> 
> (Ok. Ich geh jetzt wieder lernen.)...[/SIZE]


erstes quote ich vollkommen, zweiteres kann ich leider nich zustimmen   :Grinnnss!:  ich lasse meiner nicht vorhandenen motivation den vortritt und geh heut abend ins kino. lernen kann ich morgen und bermorgen immer noch   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, musst halt mal fragen. Wie gesagt, bei uns hat er schon letztes Mal gesagt, dass das ganze Kopfzeug mit drankommt und auerdem will er das Zwerchfell vorziehen. Naja, haben wir halt dann bei Testat 4 und 5 weniger...  :Keks:

----------


## CFT-20

die sonne scheint. drauen ist es kalt. super tag zum lernen.

hals ich komme   ::-bee:

----------


## abi07

Ich mach einfach alles nach der Reihenfolge im kleinen Benninghoff - dementsprechend darf ich mich jetzt dann mit den mimischen Muskeln beschftigen...  :Keks:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich mach einfach alles nach der Reihenfolge im kleinen Benninghoff - dementsprechend darf ich mich jetzt dann mit den mimischen Muskeln beschftigen...


mimische muskeln sind aber toll.
also zumindest war das bei uns so... wir mussten nur die "wichtigen" lernen.
M. epicranius mit galea aponeurotica, orbicularis oris/oculis, buccinator
und alle vom N.faszialis innerviert.   :Aufgepasst!:  
(und ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht vllig dummsinn gelabert und einer der achso leichten muskeln ist falsch   :Nixweiss:  )

ich hab heute retroperitoneum vor mir. 
auerdem wollte ich den aminosurestoffwechsel nochmal anschauen. ich hab zwar ein referat ber den methioninstoffwechsel gehalten aber leider is das ja nich unsre einzige aminosure. also ana heut vormittag und heut nachmittag BC  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin ber mich selbst entsetzt: Ich schreibe Mind-Maps zu den einzelnen Organen  :Blush:  Aber so bleibt irgendwie mehr hngen als beim "normalen" Zusammenfassen. Den Gesamtberblick ber das blde Becken habe ich leider dennoch bisher nicht erreicht.

----------


## DocOZ

also das becken fand ich anfangs auch nich so einfach. vor allem mit dem beckenboden.   :Hh?:  
habs mir vor der prfung aber dann nochmal ganz genau angeguckt u iwie wei ichs auch jetzt noch...hatte das weibliche dann sogar in meiner mndlichen anatomie prfung   ::-dance:

----------


## CNSVX

Ich hasse Becken!! So ein mistiges Thema! Und ich kanns bis heute nicht.   :Keks:

----------


## John Mason

noch ~7 Tage bis zu Bioklausur und ich kriege einfach keine Struktur rein..    :grrrr....:  

lerne hier und da blind auswendig (wie alle) und keiner wei wie oder was genau drankommt.. 
So macht das doch keinen Spa, wenn man nichtmal wei was man alles auswendig lernen muss :|

auerdem dachte ich immer dass ich rel. wenig Probleme mit Prfungsangst habe.. eine Woche vor der Klausur kann ich schon nichtmehr schlafen   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sirat

Einfach easy going.Alles wird cool

----------


## abi07

Hab ein schlechtes Gewissen - hab gestern nix gemacht. So was Bldes. Also doch heute erst mimische Muskulatur...

@Brownie: Naja, im kleinen Benninghoff sind es so 20-30 - und was im kleinen Benninghoff steht, ist in der Regel Gesetz...

----------


## DocOZ

> @Brownie: Naja, im kleinen Benninghoff sind es so 20-30 - und was im kleinen Benninghoff steht, ist in der Regel Gesetz...


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
20-30 mimische muskeln?? n paar viele wd ich sagen. die, die brownie genannt hat sind wohl die, die wirklich wichtig sind, aber den rest kannst du vergessen. wenn du sie unbedingt lernen willst, dann sind es ja nur namen. also wenn du dabei bist kopf zu lernen, dann halte dich wei gott nich wie lang daran auf! es gibt tausend andere sachen, die weitaus wichtiger sind. der kopf is am schwierigsten und nichts gegen extremitten oder sonst was. und ich dachte immer, ich htte mir schon stress gemacht beim anatomie lernen   :Keks:

----------


## CFT-20

hihi.... sehr gut, dass ich einen kopf-experten als prfer habe. wozu lerne ich eigentlich noch den brustsitus?   :Aufgepasst!:  

versuche heute den hals abzuschlieen... wr ja mal was

----------


## Strodti

Bei uns geht es morgen auch mit Kopf/Hals los. 3 Wochen (6 Termine) prparieren und am 15.12. das Testat. Unser Prfer hat uns schon vorgewarnt, dass das Gebiet recht umfangreich sei und wir vom ersten Tag mitlernen sollten. Das kann ja was werden...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Cassy

Arg, jetzt hatte ich im letzten Kurs schon Dinge fr den Vortrag am nchsten Prp-Tag vorbereitet. Und was mache ich? Natrlich lasse ich das Zeug in meinem Spind liegen. Und da komme ich sonntags sicherlich nicht dran "MIST"   :Hh?:   Wrde ich das morgen vor der Mittagspause holen, dann lohnt es sich fast nicht mehr nach Hause zu fahren. Oder ich gehe das Risiko ein und verlass mich darauf, dass alles vollstndig ist und nehm es erst morgen direkt vor dem Kurs aus dem Spind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

"Ich hasse den Hals. Im Hals ist soviel drin......"

Hab ich hier mal als Zitat irgendwo gelesen. Ist was Wahres dran  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

Ich kann mich grad nich konzentrieren, obwohl es nur n bissl Anatomie is......   :Hh?:   Bin wahrscheinlich mit dem kopf schon bei meinem Lernpartner, mit dem ich mich fr nachher verabredet hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ui ui.... ist da etwa   :Love:  im Spiel?????  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

Zu jung  :grrrr....:

----------


## Cassy

Och, wenn es nicht all zu viele Jahre sind dann geht das u.U. schon  :hmmm...: 

Dir dann trotzdem viel Erfolg und vor allem Spa beim Lerntreff!

----------


## Brownie

ich hab jetzt 3 stunden fr den harnstoffzyklus gebraucht.... so langsam zweifle ich an meinen fhigkeiten   :grrrr....:  wenn ich so lange fr sowas kleines brauch...
und seit einer stunde sitz ich mal wieder an anatomie..
irgendwann sollte ich auch noch mal psycho anschauen. das wird sicherlich nich so easy wie in der zwischenprfung...
gah. ich htte lehramt studieren sollen. meine ganzen lehrer-freunde erfreuen sich eines freien wochenendes und beschweren sihc, dass ich so wenig zeit fr sie habe   :Keks:

----------


## Rael

> gah. ich htte lehramt studieren sollen. meine ganzen lehrer-freunde erfreuen sich eines freien wochenendes und beschweren sihc, dass ich so wenig zeit fr sie habe


Du kannst immer noch auf Lehramt umsteigen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- hab das ganze Wochenende gearbeitet und deswegen gestern auch nix gemacht... Heut Nacht hab ich mimische Muskeln gelernt und Gesichtsinnervation.... mit Regionen d. Kopfes... is nicht viel.. aber vielleicht schlie ich ja den Kopf heut ab..   :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

> Du kannst immer noch auf Lehramt umsteigen.


aber lehramtstudenten werden so selten rzte   :Grinnnss!:  
is aber schon ein bissel unfair. jeder wird motiviert und wenn ich herkomm und gerne ein bissel motivation bekme, sagt man mir sinngem, dass ich hier eh nix zu suchen hab   :Nixweiss:

----------


## CFT-20

oh maaaaaaaaaaaan... der hals hrt ja nie auf!

da dachte ich grad, dass ich fertig bin... dann springt mir doch glatt der truncus sympathicus ins gesicht und grinst mich an.   :dagegen:

----------


## Cassy

Die Geschichte mit dem Becken entwickelt sich auch immer mehr zu einer "never ending story"  :grrrr....:  Ich werde damit wohl nie fertig.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

::-dance:  Tagesziel bis auf Fossa retromandibularis erreicht... jucheee...

----------


## thinker

Irgendwie komme ich auf die Eingeweide-Sachen gar nicht klar...hab das Gefhl das wenige was ich gelernt habe nicht mal wirklich zu knnen....das ist alles so unberschaubar irgendwie...hmmm

----------


## Strodti

Will man sich wie gewohnt am Abend vorher ein ganz klein wenig mit Kurzlehrbuch und Altfragen auf das Physiopraktikum vorbereiten, liest man folgendes auf dem Protokoll:
_"Die folgenden Fragen sind zu Beginn des Praktikumtages handschriftlich beim Dozenten abzugeben."_ - Der Abend ist gelaufen  :grrrr....:

----------


## horsedoc

> Will man sich wie gewohnt am Abend vorher ein ganz klein wenig mit Kurzlehrbuch und Altfragen auf das Physiopraktikum vorbereiten, liest man folgendes auf dem Protokoll:
> _"Die folgenden Fragen sind zu Beginn des Praktikumtages handschriftlich beim Dozenten abzugeben."_ - Der Abend ist gelaufen


Das wird schon Schatz! *ber den kopf streich*  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Das kannste mit deinen Pferden machen *g*. Ach das wird eben fix gemacht. Um 22 Uhr kommt Werder im TV, bis dahin schaff ich das.

----------


## abi07

@DocOz: Ja, mag unwichtige geben - fr uns sind das genau 4 Stck. Diese 4 sind nur namentlich im kleinen B. erwhnt - alle anderen schn mit U, A, F...  :Oh nee...:  

Ich hab keine Lust mehr. Ich will Ferien. Das Wochenende ist vorbei und ich habe weder besonders viel gelernt (eigentlich fllt mir jetzt spontan nichts ein, was ich jetzt kann und vorher nicht konnte  :grrrr....: ), noch habe ich besonders viel entspannt...FERIEN, wo seid ihr???

----------


## CNSVX

@ abi: Du brauchst die mimische Muskulatur nicht mit A u. U lernen!!!! Lern nur die wichtigen Funktionen wie z.B. Lidschluss!!! Was anderes fragt dich kein Mensch!

Ich bin schon aus der Uni zurck und muss nun gleich Physik lernen.   :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Ich kann meinen Prfer nicht einschtzen... hlt er sich an den Lernzielkatalog oder will er doch wieder mehr anatomisches Detailwissen abfragen? Z.B. zum Thema akzessorische Geschlechtsdrsen beim Mann: laut Lernzielkatalog mssen Lage, Palpation und Funktion gelernt werden. Was aber mit Arterien, Venen und Nerven? Was mit dem Aufbau?   :Nixweiss:   Hmm, ich wei es nicht, ich wei es nicht... 

Werd heute mal nachfragen, aus Erfahrung wei ich aber dass es mir kaum die Erleuchtung bringen wird   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Der Pete

...und muss heute noch fr die Propdeutik zu Ende lernen. Wir schreiben morgen von 17 - 19 Uhr :->.

Drckt mir mal die Daumen, auf die mndliche Nachprfung am Freitag, um Zulassung zum Prp-Kurs und Histo-Kurs zu bekommen, hab ich keinen Bock!


 ::-winky:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ...und muss heute noch fr die Propdeutik zu Ende lernen. Wir schreiben morgen von 17 - 19 Uhr :->.
> 
> Drckt mir mal die Daumen, auf die mndliche Nachprfung am Freitag, um Zulassung zum Prp-Kurs und Histo-Kurs zu bekommen, hab ich keinen Bock!


also ich drck dir schon mal die Daumen, wenn noch ein paar Leute hier dazu kommen, dann drfte gar nichts schief gehen morgen

----------


## Der Pete

das ist echt lieb  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich schlage mich zur Zeit noch mit der Wiederholung der Zelle (anhand der Medi-Learn Skripte) rum. Denke, dass ich bis 13:30 damit durch bin. Anschlieend werde ich dann die gesamte Makro noch durchgehen ("nur" die Knochen und wichtigen Gelenke).

an alle die fleiig fr Propdeutik in Dsseldorf oder fr andere Dinge anderswo lernen: Haltet durch!   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:  


Der Pete

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch dir auch viel Glck!!!!!

----------


## Jannah_

Na toll, nachdem ich mir lerntechnisch fr heute so viel vorgenommen habe, hab ichs geschafft den kompletten Vormittag zu verschlafen.
Ich bin echt stolz auf mich  :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Viel Erfolg Pete!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Morgen Termi .... aaaaaah , nix gelernt und keine Motivation das noch zu pauken .... ich will doch nur den schein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heut hatten wir Sono-Kurs in Anatomie... war sehr cool... witzig auch, dass sich irgendwie jeder schmt sich hinzulegen und sonografieren zu lassen..   :Grinnnss!:   Ist doch gar nix Schlimmes...   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## CFT-20

mhh.... bei uns irgendwie nicht.... aber kein wunder, ich hab mich bereitwillig geopfert   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

heute nur bissl hals wiederholt, morgen gehts dann ins mediastinum

----------


## Cassy

Der heutige Prp-Tag war mal wieder nutzlos. Nichts geschnippelt, nix gelernt und nur knapp am Erfrieren vorbeigeschrammt.  :Nixweiss:  Zu Hause wr das wesentlich produktiver gewesen.

----------


## horsedoc

Physio war bei uns hnlich-der Dozent sprach kaum Deutsch (fragte stndig nach ob jemand seine Katze dabei htte  :Nixweiss:  -meinen tat er den (Prp-)Kasten...  :Grinnnss!:  ) und die Hiwitante hatte keine Ahnung "steht doch alles im Skript!" Ah, ja, danke auch... ich HASSE Zeitverschwendung  :grrrr....:

----------


## Tessie

Kraaaah.... Wer die Histologie eingefhrt hat, gehrt definitiv gesteinigt! Ich schieb das ganze seit Wochen vor mir her und am 10. Dezember ist Klausur...  :Oh nee...:  
Es ist schn, dass ich die Makroskopie des Bewegungsapparates bald rckwrts singen kann, aber es nicht gebacken bekomme mich zu Histo aufzuraffen!  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:  
Schafft man die Grundgewebearten in drei Wochen?

Viel Glck an Pete und MissGarfield! *daumendrck*  :hmmm...:

----------


## Der Pete

Also ich habe das Gefhl, dass Histo auch mega komplex ist. Ich schreibe morgen sowohl Histo als auch Makro und ehrlich gesagt hast du fr Histo noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dir, denke es ist aber zu schaffen. Besorg dir ein gutes Histo-Kurzlehrbuch (Auxilium Rep. Histo I+II, MEDI-LEARN Skripte, o..), der Sobotta/Welsch erschlgt dich.

Sitze gerad ber den Altklausuren :>


Der Pete

----------


## Strodti

@Pete: Ich wnsche dir viel, viel Glck!!! Ich konnte mit dem Lllmann-Rauch super lernen und hab den Welsch auch wieder verkauft.

Ansonsten war heute ein klasse Tag! Kopf-Hals Prpkurs war recht gut und das Physio-Praktikum EKG ist echt klasse gewesen. Endlich mal nicht so einen abgehobenen Mist, den kein Mensch braucht, sondern klinisch relevant.

Morgen nur Vorlesungen und dann ab Mittag frei   :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch dir fr morgen auch ganz ganz viel Glck und vor allem Erfolg!  :Top:

----------


## horsedoc

> das Physio-Praktikum EKG ist echt klasse gewesen. Endlich mal nicht so einen abgehobenen Mist, den kein Mensch braucht, sondern klinisch relevant.


*g* soso klinisch relevant...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Naja, nicht nur klinisch. Egal, Themenwechsel. Tolles Wetter heute...   :bhh:

----------


## Brownie

> und das Physio-Praktikum EKG ist echt klasse gewesen. Endlich mal nicht so einen abgehobenen Mist, den kein Mensch braucht, sondern klinisch relevant.


ich hab immer angst vor physio praktika   :Grinnnss!:  als wir lungenfunktion hatten war ich grad (mal wieder) erkltet. und die obstruktion war messbar... der kommentar vom dozent war "also wenn sie nicht kettenraucher sind oder grade hochgradig erkltet sind, wrde ich mal nen Lungenspezialisten aufsuchen" gut dass es die erkltung als erklrung gab...
und bei den durchflussmessungen hat man mir einen venenklappendefekt diagnostiziert. ich glaube ja immer noch, dass das gert falsch kalibriert war...   :Nixweiss:  
und seit dem hab ich angst vor physio   :bhh:  ich werd immer krnker dadurch

----------


## Strodti

Das hab ich im Augenpraktikum gehabt... Super Visus aber eine grottige Fernakkomodation. Da ich keine Beschwerden habe, hab ich das mal auf die Uraltmessgerte der Physiologie geschoben   :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## abi07

> @ abi: Du brauchst die mimische Muskulatur nicht mit A u. U lernen!!!! Lern nur die wichtigen Funktionen wie z.B. Lidschluss!!! Was anderes fragt dich kein Mensch!


Doch. Hat er gestern nochmal betont. 

Ich bin echt am Verzweifeln. Bis gestern dachte ich, ich schaffe es IRGENDWIE und es wre gar nicht so viel. 
Aber gestern war das Prppen (oder besser: das Nicht-Prppen) echt niederschmetternd: Er hat das Testat um einen Tag vorverlegt (und ja, an einem Tag, v.a. einem Tag, an dem ich nichts anderes habe, htte ich viel geschafft!) und den Stoff erweitert und Sachen erwhnt, von denen ich nicht im Entferntesten gedacht htte, dass sie drankommen...
Begrndung: Sonst ist es im letzten Testat zu viel Stoff...ich knnte morden.   :kotzen:

----------


## Der Pete

> @Pete: Ich wnsche dir viel, viel Glck!!! Ich konnte mit dem Lllmann-Rauch super lernen und hab den Welsch auch wieder verkauft.
> 
> Ansonsten war heute ein klasse Tag! Kopf-Hals Prpkurs war recht gut und das Physio-Praktikum EKG ist echt klasse gewesen. Endlich mal nicht so einen abgehobenen Mist, den kein Mensch braucht, sondern klinisch relevant.
> 
> Morgen nur Vorlesungen und dann ab Mittag frei


Na supi ;), 

fr mich fngt heut der horrortag an. Erstmal volles Programm Vorlesungen inkl. Bio-Vorbesprechung und Praktikum bis 17 Uhr und von 17-19 Uhr dann die beiden Klausuren   :kotzen:  


Danke frs Daumen drcken!


Der Pete

P.S.: ich meld mich nachher wie es gelaufen ist.

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Der Pete

Yippie, gleich Praktikum, danach dann Klausur *zitter*   ::-oopss:  


Der Pete

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Ach, die Propdeutik ist halb so schlimm, wie man sich das immer vorstellt.... und wenn man nicht besteht, gibts ja immer noch die Nachprfungen.. Im Endeffekt bestehen dann sowieso 98% der Leute.

----------


## Sirat

Eben.Einfach eeasy going. (Betonung auf dem ersten E,wie iii,danach smooth aussprechen.)

Alles cool.Alles gute allen fr die nchste Zeit.Ist doch alles wunderbar

----------


## Brownie

ich krieg grad die krise...
bei uns is ja das system zwischenklausur+abschlussklausur schriftlich + abschlussklausur mndlich mssen 60% ergeben um zu bestehen.
insgesamt gibt es pro thema 45 punkte, also 27 brauch man zum bestehen.
die zwischenklausur hat 15 fragen und die abschlussklausur 25 und 5 punkte kann man noch mndlich bekommen.

nun war bei mir die zwischenprfung halt net ganz so toll mit 8 punkten. heit ich brauch noch 19. sollte eigentlich zu schaffen sein, dachte ich mir immer.
aber nun kommen leute, die in der zwischenklausur 5-6 punkte mehr hatten wie ich und schieben den terror von wegen sie knnten ja durchfallen.
gaaaaah. also ich mein ICH sollte hier den horror haben. oder die leute, die noch weniger punkte haben wie ich. gibt auch leute mit nur 4 punkten.... und jetzt darf ich mir von jemandem mit 14 punkten anhren "du ne, knnen wir unser kaffee trinken auf nach der prfung verschieben? ich muss unbedingt lernen, sonst pack ich das nchste woche nicht"
h ja. gut, ich geh dann mal mich direkt exmatrikulieren oder was?  :dagegen:

----------


## Salzi19

Solche Leut gibt es berall   :kotzen:  
Einfach auf Durchzug schalten und des machn, was ma selber fr richtig hlt, anders wird ma nur selber vllig verrckt...

----------


## Der Pete

> Ach, die Propdeutik ist halb so schlimm, wie man sich das immer vorstellt.... und wenn man nicht besteht, gibts ja immer noch die Nachprfungen.. Im Endeffekt bestehen dann sowieso 98% der Leute.


Mag ja sein, zu den gut 2% mchte aber bekanntlich keiner gehren  :Grinnnss!: 

Also fr mich ist heute erstmal RIESIG PARTY angesagt, denn ich habe sowohl Mikro und Makro bestanden (zumindest laut der offiziellen Lsungsschlssel)   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  

Allerdings: Ein Kommilitone von mir, der immer in meiner Lerngruppe mit uns gelernt hat und sicherlich alles andere als schlecht war, ist heute durchgefallen.   :kotzen:  
Und auerdem war das - mal wieder - eine fiese Mikroklausur, denn viele Themen wurden geprft, die - so behaupte ich, bewusst - nicht genannt wurden. Das waren teilweise absichtliche Fehlleitungen behaupte ich. Und das ist nunmal echt unter aller sau! 


Ich jedenfalls freue mich mit ein paar anderen Kommilitonen unserer Lerngruppe ber unseren ersten Uni-Erfolg.   :bhh:   :bhh:   :bhh:   ::-winky:  

Der Pete

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Mag ja sein, zu den gut 2% mchte aber bekanntlich keiner gehren 
> 
> Also fr mich ist heute erstmal RIESIG PARTY angesagt, denn ich habe sowohl Mikro und Makro bestanden (zumindest laut der offiziellen Lsungsschlssel)     
> 
> Allerdings: Ein Kommilitone von mir, der immer in meiner Lerngruppe mit uns gelernt hat und sicherlich alles andere als schlecht war, ist heute durchgefallen.   
> Und auerdem war das - mal wieder - eine fiese Mikroklausur, denn viele Themen wurden geprft, die - so behaupte ich, bewusst - nicht genannt wurden. Das waren teilweise absichtliche Fehlleitungen behaupte ich. Und das ist nunmal echt unter aller sau! 
> 
> 
> Ich jedenfalls freue mich mit ein paar anderen Kommilitonen unserer Lerngruppe ber unseren ersten Uni-Erfolg.      
> ...


@Pete  G R A T U L A T I O N !
na dann feiert mal schn!

----------


## Cassy

Punktlandung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch!

----------


## Flemingulus

> Punktlandung


Cool.  :Grinnnss!:  Arbeitskonomie ist im Gesundheitswesen enorm wichtig!  :Party:

----------


## papiertiger

:Smilie:  anatomietechnisch gesehen ein netter tag. (trotz netter-bashing von allen seiten.. *wortwitz*)

----------


## CFT-20

jo... lunge fast fertig gelernt, morgen kommt der rest (atmung, pleura, recessus).

dann nur noch herz  und bisschen kopf  :Party:

----------


## Tessie

Gratulation an Pete auch von mir!  :Grinnnss!:  

Bei mir wird jetzt die untere Extremitt wiederholt, dann gehts in den Prpkurs und heute abend mach ich den Rumpf...  :was ist das...?:  Wird ein langer Tag.

----------


## Cassy

:kotzen:  Ich habe momentan das Gefhl dass ich mit dem Stoff bis zum nchsten Testat am Montag nicht durchkomme. Alleine nur die ganze Blutversorgung der Beckenorgane *schauder*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, @cassy, das Gefhl hab ich auch...   :Keks:  

Will heut noch mit Gefversorgung und Lymphgefen, sowie Innervation des Halses fertigwerden... und Fascien,... hoffe das klappt...

----------


## thinker

*leid* 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

ach ne ne!
neeeeeeeeee
nenene
 :Love:  
 :bhh:  
 :Loove:  
 ::-oopss:  

heute doch nur lunge, reicht auch.  auerdem kommen simpsons   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Bin mit der blden Enzymkinetik nicht soweit gekommen  wie geplant. Wird wird wohl heute nix mit Schdelknochen lernen und Prpkurs vorbereiten. Das Biochemietestat morgen geht vor. Hauptsache ich schaff noch was bis heute Abend, es wird doch CL-bertragen   :Party:

----------


## Brownie

etwas frustrierend...
ich war der meinung physio fr heute abschlieen zu knnen. hab alles gelernt bis gestern und wollte mich heute praktisch besttigen durch mediscript kreuzen... und ich kam nur auf 62%. ich mein klar, 60 reichen ja zum bestehen, aber irgendwie dacht ich, ich htts drauf   :Traurig:  will dann gar nich erst wissen, wie anatomie wird, wo ich wei, dass ichs NICHT drauf hab.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> etwas frustrierend...
> ich war der meinung physio fr heute abschlieen zu knnen. hab alles gelernt bis gestern und wollte mich heute praktisch besttigen durch mediscript kreuzen... und ich kam nur auf 62%. ich mein klar, 60 reichen ja zum bestehen, aber irgendwie dacht ich, ich htts drauf   will dann gar nich erst wissen, wie anatomie wird, wo ich wei, dass ichs NICHT drauf hab.



so darfst du das nicht sehen, kreuzen ist immer auch ein ganzes Stck Glck; Intention und so, ich meine damit, dass du trotzdem viel wissen kannst, sagt also nicht so viel ber das was du wirklich weit aus

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... hab heut auch nicht das geschafft was ich wollte... herrjeee...   :dagegen:

----------


## Der Pete

das einzige was ich heute geschafft habe, war mir ein Netbook anzuschaffen. Ich hab mich mal fr meine erste Hrde selbst belohnt. Na gut ... hab auch Weihnachtsgeld bekommen   :Love:  

Morgen dann startet intensiv die Termi vorbereitung. Muss noch ein wenig Vokabeln pauken und dann steht ja bald auch noch Bio an. Muss man ausnutzen, dass diese Woche noch kein Prpkurs ist.

So ihr lieben, eine gute Nacht wnsch ich euch!

Der Peter

----------


## schenky

Ich habe am Montag Prpkurs Testat (Retrositus und Becken) .
Das Becken ist echt nicht mein Thema   :Keks:

----------


## Tessie

WER stellt diese gewissen Hornochsen von HiWis eigentlich ein? Unser "Stamm"-HiWi ist weltklasse, aber diese berqualifizierte Vertretung heute morgen war einfach nur zum   :kotzen:  . Man sollte sich ja bekanntlich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber der hatte ja mal von nichts eine Ahnung: "Das ist der..., h, ne, wart mal, das hier ist die Sehne von dem hier und dann ist das also der Muskel, wenn... Ach, wisst ihr was, hat mal wer 'nen Atlas, ja okay, Taschenatlas reicht auch..."  :kotzen:   :Wand:   :grrrr....:  Und so 90 Minuten lang, bis wir dann endlich prppen durften...
Ich mag gar nicht dran denken, was ich in der Zeit alleine daheim geschafft htte. Wenn ich Kurs und Fahrzeit zusammenrechne, komme ich auf dreieinhalb Stunden...  :Keks: 

Aber dafr habe ich dann noch ein seeehr seeehr seeehr ses Gesprch mit einem noch viel viel viel seren Menschen gefhrt!  :Loove:  Das Leben ist doch schn!  :Love: 

Und jetzt wird endlich Histo gemacht, endgltig!  ::-oopss:

----------


## papiertiger

da gibt es halt solche und solche ;)

unsere sind ok. wissen auch nicht alles, aber erwartet man ja auch nicht. und auch der tischdozent fragt gelegentlich mal, ob nicht jemand mal den atlas konsultieren will, ist halt nicht immer alles so schn eindeutig. 

wir haben heute erfahren, wer prft.  haben nicht nur den angeblich pingeligsten von allen, sondern vor allen dingen einen, mit dem ich schon eine eher unangenehme begegnung zusptkommend auf der treppe hatte und der - latrinenpatrole - leute, speziell des weiblichen geschlechtes, die ihn deutlich berragen von vorneherein gerne qult (napoleonkomplex.. oh oh. so flache schuhe kann ich garnicht anziehen dass das nicht mehr der fall ist. mist.) aber nun ja.. ich mag ja herausforderungen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Morgen dann startet intensiv die Termi vorbereitung. Muss noch ein wenig Vokabeln pauken und dann steht ja bald auch noch Bio an. Muss man ausnutzen, dass diese Woche noch kein Prpkurs ist.
> 
> Der Peter


Boah, ich hab erst vergessen, wie s Erstis sind! ;)
Ist Montag eigentlich schon Begehung des Prpsaals? Wir als Vorprps kriegen ja wieder alles als letztes gesagt ..
 :Woow:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> da gibt es halt solche und solche ;)
> 
> unsere sind ok. wissen auch nicht alles, aber erwartet man ja auch nicht. und auch der tischdozent fragt gelegentlich mal, ob nicht jemand mal den atlas konsultieren will, ist halt nicht immer alles so schn eindeutig. 
> 
> wir haben heute erfahren, wer prft.  haben nicht nur den angeblich pingeligsten von allen, sondern vor allen dingen einen, mit dem ich schon eine eher unangenehme begegnung zusptkommend auf der treppe hatte und der - latrinenpatrole - leute, speziell des weiblichen geschlechtes, die ihn deutlich berragen von vorneherein gerne qult (napoleonkomplex.. oh oh. so flache schuhe kann ich garnicht anziehen dass das nicht mehr der fall ist. mist.) aber nun ja.. ich mag ja herausforderungen


na dann mach wenigstens auf "graues muschen", Haare zu einem strengen Knoten zusammen binden, kein Lippenstift, keine geschminkten Augen und wenn du hast graue Strickjacke mit Zopfmuster - etwas krum stehen, macht sich auch gut

----------


## papiertiger

> na dann mach wenigstens auf "graues muschen", Haare zu einem strengen Knoten zusammen binden, kein Lippenstift, keine geschminkten Augen und wenn du hast graue Strickjacke mit Zopfmuster - etwas krum stehen, macht sich auch gut


wer bin ich denn? ^^ nix da. mit lippenstift und geschminkte augen in den prpsaal ist zwar etwas, was mir grundstzlich nicht im traum einfallen wrde, aber um mir das kriechen anzugewhnen ist mein ego dann doch etwas zu gro   :hmmm...:

----------


## Autolyse

Hervorragendes Beispiel fr Arbeitskonomie abgeliefert - 4 Stunden gelernt fr ein Testat ber Haut, authochthone und allochthone Rckenmuskulatur sowie Wirbelsule und Spinalkanal und trotzdem bestanden, wie das so ist, wenn man mehr Lcken als Wissen hat, dann wird zielsicher das gefragt was man wei.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

da studiert wohl jemand an der mhh   :hmmm...:  also bei pabst ist das auch echt jedes mal zu schaffen....

----------


## Brownie

danke fr die aufmunternden worte khiri  :Grinnnss!:  
dann hoff ich einfach auf ein bissel glck nchste woche   ::-winky:  
nachdem ich jetzt auch meinen mndlichen prfer kenne, setz ich doch eher auf die schriftliche prfung...
der is nmlich das gegenteil von dem, was papiertiger hier erzhlt hat. und ich habe in der schule die weibsen mit ausschnitt bis zum bauchnabel und megapush-up gehasst.... jetzt zwingt einen die anatomie dazu... wenigstens bin ich kein Mann, die haben bei ihm generell noch weniger zu sagen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## papiertiger

> und ich habe in der schule die weibsen mit ausschnitt bis zum bauchnabel und megapush-up gehasst....


  :Grinnnss!:  

also im deutschabi habe ich mich fr meine kleiderwahl selbst verflucht. der relativ tiefe ausschnitt (nicht bis zum bauchnabel   :hmmm...:  ) war nicht mit absicht ausgewhlt, hatte aber zur folge, dass mir die mnnliche klausuraufsicht (die ich persnlich nicht kannte, von der mir aber nachher erzhlt wurde dass er fr solcherlei aktionen durchaus bekannt ist) mit den augen so ziemlich die ganze klausur durch exakt dort hing.. war schon etwas sehr irritierend ^^

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> und ich habe in der schule die weibsen mit ausschnitt bis zum bauchnabel und megapush-up gehasst.... jetzt zwingt einen die anatomie dazu...


neeeeiiiiiiiiin, du solltest auch wegen der Anatomie jetzt nicht ne neue Krpchengre vortuschen - bleibt dir selbst treu!!!

----------


## Brownie

war auch eher scherzhaft gemeint   :Grinnnss!:  
werd mich ordentlich anziehen und mit meinem Wissen bestechen! (das wissen muss ich mir zwar noch aneignen aber was solls   ::-angel:  )

----------


## Autolyse

> da studiert wohl jemand an der mhh   also bei pabst ist das auch echt jedes mal zu schaffen....


Ja, aber ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich im Sommer Rauti als Prfer bekomme...

----------


## Tessie

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Da httet ihr mal sehen sollen, wie ich dieses Jahr bei meinem Chemie-Abi aufgeschlagen bin: Ziemlich gut vorbereitet (themenmig *g*), tiiiiiiiiefer Ausschnitt (Shirt war auch noch halb durchsichtig  ::-oopss:  ) und ein Prfer, von dem allgemein bekannt ist, worauf er so steht...
Und bei jeder richtigen Antwort brllt der doch glatt: "Jaa! Jawoll!" Hatte schon was eigenartiges an sich.

Wer auch immer demnchst geprft wird: VIEL GLCK!
Und lasst euch nicht verbiegen!

----------


## Der Pete

> Boah, ich hab erst vergessen, wie s Erstis sind! ;)
> Ist Montag eigentlich schon Begehung des Prpsaals? Wir als Vorprps kriegen ja wieder alles als letztes gesagt ..


DAS sind nunmal Probleme, die Erstis zur Zeit bewegen   :bhh: 


Der Pete

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> DAS sind nunmal Probleme, die Erstis zur Zeit bewegen  
> 
> 
> Der Pete


genau Pete und deswegen ist das hier ja auch der Vorklinik-Thead, Leute die schon weiter sind mssen ja nicht reinschauen, wenn sie Eure "Probleme" nicht interessieren - aber ich glaube das Rssel wollt sich nicht lustig machen, sondern hat es nur lieb gemeint

----------


## CFT-20

ahhhhhh, die vorklinik ist sooooooooo hart!
jetzt hab ich doch glatt bis 10 uhr ausgeschlafen   :Grinnnss!:  

najo, gleich kommt dann das herz dran. is ziemlich interessant und man kann es sich mal gut reinziehen   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ahhhhhh, die vorklinik ist sooooooooo hart!
> j


das hat doch gar keiner hier gesagt

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> genau Pete und deswegen ist das hier ja auch der Vorklinik-Thead, Leute die schon weiter sind mssen ja nicht reinschauen, wenn sie Eure "Probleme" nicht interessieren - aber ich glaube das Rssel wollt sich nicht lustig machen, sondern hat es nur lieb gemeint


Allerdings!  :Friedenstaube:  
Ich finds nur allgemein amsant, welche unntige Panik im ersten Semester so geschoben wird. Aber das war bei uns damals ja nicht anders... Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele unberechtige Sorgen ich mir gemacht habe.. Meine Gte!
Deswegen kann ich nur sagen: Termi und Bio sind verdammt locker, da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen, sondern lieber das erste Semester genieen, da kommt noch einiges, wo man sich dann wirklich verrckt machen darf ;)

----------


## Grbler

@Rssel: Prpkursbeginn ist meines Wissens nach erst Dienstag - aber die Info stammt auch "nur" von ein paar Erstis  :Grinnnss!:  Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Begehung Montag und Kursbeginn Dienstag ist. Oder andersherum. Und berhaupt. Ich hab gehrt, der Rehki hat unter seinem Bart die Skalpe der Studenten verewigt, die er schon verschlungen hat. Vorzugsweise Nachrcker. Hab ich gehrt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> Deswegen kann ich nur sagen: Termi und Bio sind verdammt locker, da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen, sondern lieber das erste Semester genieen, da kommt noch einiges, wo man sich dann wirklich verrckt machen darf ;)


Hey, ich kenn jemanden, der in Termi durchgefallen ist  ::-oopss:  War einer der 9 von 310 oder so  :hmmm...: 

PS: Ich war's nicht!!!

----------


## snuppy_86

uahhhhhhh!

gibt es etwas dmmers als "medizinische Psychologie"! 
4,5 Psycho - Seminar motivierende Gesrchsfhrung sind echt ne herrausforderung! 

da hat man sich das WE echt verdient! 

allen die frei haben, nen schnes WE! 
den anderen viele Spe beim lernen!

----------


## abi07

Ich hab das morgen 9 Stunden...so was nennt sich Wochenendeblockkurs...dafr muss man sich dann nicht das ganze Semester damit rumschlagen.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> uahhhhhhh!
> 
> gibt es etwas dmmers als "medizinische Psychologie"! 
> 4,5 Psycho - Seminar motivierende Gesrchsfhrung sind echt ne herrausforderung! 
> 
> da hat man sich das WE echt verdient! 
> 
> allen die frei haben, nen schnes WE! 
> den anderen viele Spe beim lernen!




Ich fand den Psycho-Kurs bei uns toll...    :Woow:

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> gibt es etwas dmmers als "medizinische Psychologie"! 
> 4,5 Psycho - Seminar motivierende Gesrchsfhrung sind echt ne herrausforderung!


Oh ja, ich hasse es auch...naja, fr dieses Semester bin ich erstmal durch, aber ich dachte nicht, dass ich mich auch in einem Jahr noch damit rumschlagen werde - verdammt!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Der Pete

> genau Pete und deswegen ist das hier ja auch der Vorklinik-Thead, Leute die schon weiter sind mssen ja nicht reinschauen, wenn sie Eure "Probleme" nicht interessieren - aber ich glaube das Rssel wollt sich nicht lustig machen, sondern hat es nur lieb gemeint


eben ;) *fg*




> Allerdings!  
> Ich finds nur allgemein amsant, welche unntige Panik im ersten Semester so geschoben wird. Aber das war bei uns damals ja nicht anders... Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele unberechtige Sorgen ich mir gemacht habe.. Meine Gte!
> Deswegen kann ich nur sagen: Termi und Bio sind verdammt locker, da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen, sondern lieber das erste Semester genieen, da kommt noch einiges, wo man sich dann wirklich verrckt machen darf ;)


Naja also Panik mach ich jetzt net wirklich, all zu mal ich vokabelmig durch meine Ausbildung auf einem sehr guten Stand bin (3/4 sitzen schon ohne je das Termi-Buch aufgeschlagen zu haben). Ich wollte auch nur sagen, bevor der Prp-Kurs los geht und ich vor lauter Muskellernerei nimmer mit den anderen Sachen voran komme, werde ich lieber jetzt mal Termi und Bio anfangen. Auerdem muss ich dieses WE arbeiten  :dagegen:   :dagegen:   :dagegen:  




> @Rssel: Prpkursbeginn ist meines Wissens nach erst Dienstag - aber die Info stammt auch "nur" von ein paar Erstis  Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Begehung Montag und Kursbeginn Dienstag ist. Oder andersherum. Und berhaupt. Ich hab gehrt, der Rehki hat unter seinem Bart die Skalpe der Studenten verewigt, die er schon verschlungen hat. Vorzugsweise Nachrcker. Hab ich gehrt


Ach ja, auerdem: Der panische, dumme Ersti hat zur Info fr die Vorprps das hier *fg*: http://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de/...9.xls?id=14561 

Also noch kein Prpen am Montag  :Grinnnss!:  


Der Pete

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

also tut mir leid, aber von Panik machen hab ich hier wirklich noch nichts gelesen, nur von ordentlich scih auf den jeweils nchsten Tag vorbereiten , na und Termin war bei uns auch leicht zu schaffen, soll aber nicht an allen Uni's so sein

----------


## Der Pete

> also tut mir leid, aber von Panik machen hab ich hier wirklich noch nichts gelesen, nur von ordentlich scih auf den jeweils nchsten Tag vorbereiten , na und Termin war bei uns auch leicht zu schaffen, soll aber nicht an allen Uni's so sein


 :hmmm...:  wie gesagt, alles im Lot  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute Pharynx und Larynx gelernt.. (Wei ja nicht was ich davon halten soll..   :Keks:   )

Nun fehlt nur noch Glandula thyroidea vom Hals... dann wars das...   ::-winky:    Bin gespannt ob sonst noch irgendwo versteckte Muskeln lauern... aarghh...

----------


## Meuli

> Heute Pharynx und Larynx gelernt.. (Wei ja nicht was ich davon halten soll..    )


Also ich wei sehr genau, was ich davon halten soll ...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Also ich wei sehr genau, was ich davon halten soll ...


Ich auch. Kommt einem irgendwann zum Hals raus.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

...   :Party:   ... ich hoffe sehr Lunge und Herz wird angenehmer...

----------


## Meuli

Ich hasse den Hals, da ist so viel drin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Ich hasse den Hals, da ist so viel drin



Kihihi...   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   Oh ja. Du sagst es!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, ich entsinne mich, mal von einem tollen Dialog zwischen Prof und Student gehrt zu haben:

Prof: Na, dann legen sie mal los..
Studi: Also, wir haben hier den Pharynx, auch Larynx genannt....
Prof: Der Nchste bitte....

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Prof: Na, dann legen sie mal los..
> Studi: Also, wir haben hier den Pharynx, auch Larynx genannt....
> Prof: Der Nchste bitte....


Das ist einer der Anatomie-Klassiker, wie der Dialog mit dem Wirbelkrper und der Uhrzeit. Wobei ich als Schlusspointe kenne: Prof: Aha. Dann bekommen Sie von mir jetzt eine vier, auch fnf genannt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Das ist einer der Anatomie-Klassiker, wie der Dialog mit dem Wirbelkrper und der Uhrzeit. Wobei ich als Schlusspointe kenne: Prof: Aha. Dann bekommen Sie von mir jetzt eine vier, auch fnf genannt.



 :Grinnnss!:   Haha! Das ist geil!!   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich fand den Psycho-Kurs bei uns toll...


ich den bei uns auch

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Der Pete*
> (3/4 sitzen schon ohne je das Termi-Buch aufgeschlagen zu haben)


Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Ein Buch? Ein Termi-BUUUUCH?  :Aufgepasst!:  Welche bermenschlichen Leitungen sollt ihr in Termi erbringen, dass du ein Buch berhaupt hast?  :Blush:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

gnug!

an miss:
das herz ist ausfhrlich gelernt je nach lernzeit in 2 - maximal 3 tagen machbar. 
lunge ist da weniger.

ich selbst beende heute frh das herz und fang denn wohl mit kopf an oder biochemie...vermutlich eher letzteres   :Love:

----------


## Stina 1

> Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Ein Buch? Ein Termi-BUUUUCH?  Welche bermenschlichen Leitungen sollt ihr in Termi erbringen, dass du ein Buch berhaupt hast?


Ich entsinne mich noch sehr genau, dass wir auch ein Buch hatten und noch kopien bekommen habe. Da standen dann die Regeln zum Lateinischen deklinieren von 4 Fllen. Wir sind auch jedesmal wie in der Schule abgefragt worden, haben Hausaufgaben bekommen und mussten nacheinander an die Tafel. Wir habe alles brav mitgemacht und die Klausur war dann cool.  :bhh:

----------


## Der Pete

> Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Ein Buch? Ein Termi-BUUUUCH?  Welche bermenschlichen Leitungen sollt ihr in Termi erbringen, dass du ein Buch berhaupt hast?


Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber dank Prof. Fangerau ist es bei uns "Pflichtlektre" da die VL und die Kurse darauf aufbauen, VL ist dabei auch noch Pflicht-VL (bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen fr Lateiner).


Der Pete

----------


## Meuli

@stina: Hehe, dann hatten wir wohl die gleiche Dozentin, wir mussten nmlich auch immer der Reihe nach an die Tafel und vordeklinieren ...  :was ist das...?:  Ich sach nur: unser Vocal Coach  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ohusa

Bei uns war es dieses Jahr das erste Mal so, dass wir keine Termi Vorlesung mehr hatten, sondern einfach nur das Skript auswendig lernen sollten.
Es gab zwar freiwillige Kurse fr nicht Lateiner...aber die hab ich gottseidank nicht gebraucht.
Wir haben uns zwar auch ein bisschen verrckt gemacht, aber die Klausur letzten Mittwoch war dann so lppisch, dass ich nicht wei, wie da jemand htte durchfallen sollen (es sei denn, er kann nicht richtig Deutsch).
Naja, wie es denn wirklich war, werde ich Donnerstag bei der Scheinausgabe sehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

So langsam wirds ernst... am 15.12. ist das Kopf/Hals Testat und ich muss mal etwas disziplinierter lernen.   :was ist das...?:

----------


## professorbienlein

Wir mussten in termi ein ganzes Bchlein voller Vokabeln lernen. Waren glaub ich so an die 800 Stck.

----------


## papiertiger

wir haben in termi einen langweiligen kurs, in dem das recht dicke skript. mit vielen vokabeln, schlicht und ergreifend vorgelesen wird.   :Grinnnss!:    also dozentin liest, stellt fragen (die im skript auf der seite auf der wir gerade sind gleich beantwortet werden), verzweifelt, weil alle mp3 player in den ohren haben/anatomie lernen/sich unterhalten und kaum einer es fr ntig hlt sie zu beachten. lernen werde ich das auch nicht - so lange ist mein latein lk auch wieder nicht her ^^

----------


## riddiii

erinnert mich stark an den termikurs bei uns.

war auch easy mit ner stunde lernen vor der klausur zu bestehen  :bhh:

----------


## Stina 1

> @stina: Hehe, dann hatten wir wohl die gleiche Dozentin, wir mussten nmlich auch immer der Reihe nach an die Tafel und vordeklinieren ...  Ich sach nur: unser Vocal Coach


Also mein Dozent sah ziehmlich mnnlich aus....
 ::-winky:

----------


## Brownie

ich bin so ein fuchs   :Grinnnss!:  

es ist jetzt samstag und am dienstag/mittwoch sind die Prfungen. und es ist das erste mal in meiner unizeit, dass ich samstags mit dem wiederholen anfangen konnte. ich erinnere mich an ne prfung, wo ich dienstagmorgens noch nicht mit dem stoff durch war. premiere! und nun wiederhole ich auch ganz fein kopf/hals   :Party:

----------


## spazz

> Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Ein Buch? Ein Termi-BUUUUCH?  Welche bermenschlichen Leitungen sollt ihr in Termi erbringen, dass du ein Buch berhaupt hast?



DAS frage ich mich aber auch!!! Ihr armen Kinder, echt!
Bei uns werden die Termi-Kurse hauptschlich von Studenten hherer Semester geleitet. Da isses schon sehr locker und manchmal findet der Kurs auch beim EM-Spiel oder auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt statt ;) - und die Klausur? Ein bisschen bungsklausur die Woche zuvor, ein bisschen Themen abklopfen und - tataaaaaa - bestanden!

----------


## papiertiger

> ich bin so ein fuchs   
> 
> es ist jetzt samstag und am dienstag/mittwoch sind die Prfungen. und es ist das erste mal in meiner unizeit, dass ich samstags mit dem wiederholen anfangen konnte.



so gut bin ich noch nicht was Zeitplanung angeht (aber ich bin ja noch Anfnger)   :Grinnnss!:  

hier gibt's Dienstag Bewegungsapparat 1. Teil, und noch wei ich vom OSG/USG nicht wesentlich mehr als dass sie grundstzlich existieren ^^

----------


## Meuli

> Also mein Dozent sah ziehmlich mnnlich aus....


*grins* Dann sind die sich wohl alle sehr sehr hnlich ...  :Grinnnss!:   ::-winky:  Klang nmlich seeehr nach unserer Artemis, was du geschrieben hast  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrenalino

Mein allererster Eintrag hier ins Vorklinik Forum....! 
(Wollte ich schon seit Jahren mal machen *hihi*)

Wobei ich jetzt, also zwei Tage vor der Bio Prfung schon genervt bin. chz - Chordaten, Thyrosinkinase, Gastrulation und das tolle G-Protein-..
Mein Kopf fhlt sich an wie ein "Blubb"
Ach, studieren ist trotzdem schn. so.

----------


## papiertiger

> Chordaten, Thyrosinkinase, Gastrulation und das tolle G-Protein


  :Love:  

biete Bewegungsapparat zum Tausch an   :Grinnnss!:  

aber ne.. genervt bin ich garnicht. Momentan noch alles doll   :bhh:

----------


## Adrenalino

> biete Bewegungsapparat zum Tausch an


Hmm... ich berlege... - noch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

Chordaten  :Grinnnss!:  
ich las es im ersten moment als Chor Daten. und wunderte mich, warum die termine des Chors jetzt so schlimm seien   ::-oopss:  

was wohl daran liegt, dass wir die eigentliche bio erst nchstes modul haben. auch eine komische sache, wir ham biochemie schon so gut wie durch und noch keine "normale" biologie gehabt. ab bernchster woche dann molekulargenetik und entwicklungsbiologie. und eigentlich auch Niere, ich frag mich nur, warum wir ein eigenes Modulthema Niere haben, die Anatomie dazu aber bereits jetzt bei Verdauung machen und die Biochemie teilweise bei Herz gemacht haben. naja... mannheim eben   ::-angel:

----------


## CFT-20

achja... die biologie, ses putziges ding. :>
die zweite klausur wird noch leichter sein als die erste... aber just in dem moment haben wir das auch nicht unbedingt so empfunden gehabt, sondern erstmal panik geschoben   :Grinnnss!:  

nachdem es sich bei mir nun ausgeherzt hat...ja.. da kann man ja mal mit biochemie anfangen. gestern gings irgendwie nich, der weihnachtsmarkt war so schn.  :Love:

----------


## Adrenalino

> achja... die biologie, ses putziges ding. :>
> die zweite klausur wird noch leichter sein als die erste... aber just in dem moment haben wir das auch nicht unbedingt so empfunden gehabt, sondern erstmal panik geschoben   
> 
> nachdem es sich bei mir nun ausgeherzt hat...ja.. da kann man ja mal mit biochemie anfangen. gestern gings irgendwie nich, der weihnachtsmarkt war so schn.


Jaja, wenn Bio so easy ist, wieso sind dann 23% von Euch erst mal durchgefallen?!   :Grinnnss!:  

Aber der Weihnachtsmarkt, das sehe ich genauso ist einfach echt schn!   :Love:  
Gerade im Radio gehrt, dass es nchste Woche auf der Festung einen Mitteralterweihnachtsmarkt gibt.. *g* Wird ja immer doller!

----------


## papiertiger

Mittelaltermrkte auf der Festung sind ganz allgemein gut, und an Weihnachten erst recht   :Love:    will auch!  

Waschmaschine, Lrm auf der Strae, Zimmer blockiert.. irgendwie ist das alles nicht so ideal hier fr den Endspurt gerade. Aber wird schon werden.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute steht das Atmunssystem auf dem Plan! Hoffe das klappt.... sieht irgendwie so viel aus in der dualen Reihe..   :Woow:  

Gestern arterielle Versorgung, Innervation usw. von Larynx, Schild-und Nebenschilddrse, Mediastinum, Thymus und sophagus gelernt....   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin echt berrascht: Ich fand den Psychokurs total gut. Und entgegen meinen Befrchtungen wurde man nicht zu irgendwelchen pseudo-lehrreichen Rollenspielen verdonnert...war echt gut und hat mich irgendwie wieder so richtig motiviert. Hab aber dafr natrlich jetzt am Wochenende kaum was geschafft - heute hab ich halt Larynx gelernt, wobei ich mir aber die blden Muskeln nochmal anschauen muss...aber ich hab vor, heut noch den Rest vom Atemsystem, also Trachea und Lungen, zu lernen. Naja, mal schauen...viel Zeit ist nicht mehr. Aber in vier Tagen ist es wenigstens vorbei. 

Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (komisches Wort - und ich dachte immer, Wrzburg ist in Bayern... :hmmm...: ) war ich gestern sogar zweimal - ist echt ganz schn. Aber abends war es dann doch sehr voll...

----------


## KnappTwo

> Aber abends war es dann doch sehr voll...


Du, oder der Markt?  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:  
Weihnachtsmrkte und Glhwein sind TOLL!

Regards,
Knapp

----------


## CFT-20

ja scho... nur is der glhwein in wrzburg zu s  :dagegen:  


und wieso kann man auf nem weihnachtsmarkt bgeleisen kaufen? oder essen aus dosen? komisch, diese bayern   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lava

> Und entgegen meinen Befrchtungen wurde man nicht zu irgendwelchen pseudo-lehrreichen Rollenspielen verdonnert...


Das kommt erst in Psychosomatik  :bhh:

----------


## Flemingulus

> komisch, diese bayern


In W??? Huijuijui!  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, Atmungskram fast fertig.. fehlt nur noch der Bronchialbaum und die Versorgung der Lunge... ach ja, und Pleura..   ::-oopss:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich bin echt berrascht: Ich fand den Psychokurs total gut. Und entgegen meinen Befrchtungen wurde man nicht zu irgendwelchen pseudo-lehrreichen Rollenspielen verdonnert...war echt gut und hat mich irgendwie wieder so richtig motiviert. ...


wir haben solche sahcen immer "live" angeschaut. also videos von irgendwelchen therapiestunden ... ghnend langweilig... wenn die frau mit hhenangst das 20. mal gefragt wird, wie sie sich denn jetzt fhlt (beim betreten eines balkons) dann kommt man sich doch shcon ein bissel verarscht vor. vorallem weil die frau immer wieder wiederholt hat, dass keine besserung eintritt.... naja
und dazu natrlich die beraus sinnvollen stuhlkreise   :was ist das...?:  jeder bekommt nen zettel und schreibt seinen gedanken zu einem thema auf und dann machen wir einen stuhlkreis und arrangieren unsre zettel in der mitte... ich fragte mich streckenweise, ob ich in nem hochschul-seminar sitze oder im kindergarten bin. naja egal, dienstag die prfung und dann nie wieder psycho   :bhh:

----------


## CYP21B

> ja scho... nur is der glhwein in wrzburg zu s  
> 
> 
> und wieso kann man auf nem weihnachtsmarkt bgeleisen kaufen? oder essen aus dosen? komisch, diese bayern


Ganz gefhrliche Sache Franken (z.B. Wrzburg ) als Bayern zu bezeichnen   :peng:   :bhh:

----------


## Autolyse

So'n Kappes, da auch jeder behauptet das Rheinland wre das Ruhrgebiet bin ich vor einiger Zeit in die Offensive gegangen und behaupte nun, dass alles sdlich des Mains Bayern und damit eigentlich sterreich ist.

----------


## Cassy

Arg, am Wochenende kaum Zeit gehabt zum Lernen  :grrrr....:  Wie schn dass ich in ca. 3 Stunden die entsprechende Prfung hinter mir haben werde...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> wir haben solche sahcen immer "live" angeschaut. also videos von irgendwelchen therapiestunden ... ghnend langweilig... wenn die frau mit hhenangst das 20. mal gefragt wird, wie sie sich denn jetzt fhlt (beim betreten eines balkons) dann kommt man sich doch shcon ein bissel verarscht vor. vorallem weil die frau immer wieder wiederholt hat, dass keine besserung eintritt.... naja
> und dazu natrlich die beraus sinnvollen stuhlkreise   jeder bekommt nen zettel und schreibt seinen gedanken zu einem thema auf und dann machen wir einen stuhlkreis und arrangieren unsre zettel in der mitte... ich fragte mich streckenweise, ob ich in nem hochschul-seminar sitze oder im kindergarten bin. naja egal, dienstag die prfung und dann nie wieder psycho


da du aber noch mal nicht verstanden hast, warum diese Gruppensitzungen fr die Patienten notwendig sind, drftest du eigentlich am Dienstag nicht bestehen ( und zu deiner Anmerkung "Kindergarten": tut mir leid, aber bei so einen Beitrag wie deinem, da denke ich, es hat ein 6-Klasse-Kind geschrieben)

----------


## Muriel

> So'n Kappes, da auch jeder behauptet das Rheinland wre das Ruhrgebiet bin ich vor einiger Zeit in die Offensive gegangen und behaupte nun, dass alles sdlich des Mains Bayern und damit eigentlich sterreich ist.


 :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## MarkusM

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.... um 15.30 Uhr Testat... Bauch und Thorax. Drckt mir die Daumen *bibber*

----------


## Lava

*drck*

War eigentlich das leichteste Testat von allen *find*  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

Auch *mitdrck*!  :Top:  

Bei dem Thema msst ihr wenigstens wohl kaum Querschnitte skizzieren knnen! *in Selbstmitleid versink* *sich Keks nimmt*  :Keks:  Noch 9 Tage...

----------


## netfinder

> da du aber noch mal nicht verstanden hast, warum diese Gruppensitzungen fr die Patienten notwendig sind, drftest du eigentlich am Dienstag nicht bestehen ( und zu deiner Anmerkung "Kindergarten": tut mir leid, aber bei so einen Beitrag wie deinem, da denke ich, es hat ein 6-Klasse-Kind geschrieben)


Wie schon so oft, laaaaangweilig....

----------


## Brownie

> da du aber noch mal nicht verstanden hast, warum diese Gruppensitzungen fr die Patienten notwendig sind, drftest du eigentlich am Dienstag nicht bestehen ( und zu deiner Anmerkung "Kindergarten": tut mir leid, aber bei so einen Beitrag wie deinem, da denke ich, es hat ein 6-Klasse-Kind geschrieben)


hm sorry?! du sagst, weil ich nicht verstehe, warum ich mich in einen stuhlkreis setzen soll, dass ich deswegen nicht bestehen werde?
Schtzchen um was wetten wir? ich darf dir mal die lage vor augen fhren: meine zwischenprfung war so gut, dass ich nun jede zweite frage falsch kreuzen darf und trotzdem noch gut bestehen wrde. also mchtest du unter diesen vorraussetzungen deine aussage nochmal berdenken?   :Grinnnss!:  

Erklr mir doch bitte auch mal was es einem Patienten nutzt, wenn ICH mich whrend meines Studiums in einen Stuhlkreis gesetzt habe?  :Nixweiss:  
Sollen die Psychologen mit ihren Patienten tun was sie wollen. Ist ja auch hilfreich in dem Fall. Aber es ist sicherlich nicht hilfreich zur Stoffvermittlung in einem Seminar! 

Um nochmal auf das Bestehen zurck zu kommen. Die mndliche Anatomieprfung ist mein Problem. Nich Psycho. Aber wenn du meinst, dass ein Stuhlkreis mir beim Bestehen der Ana-Prfung hilft, dann werd ich das ds nchste mal versuchen, sollte ich mittwoch mit 0 punkten aus der prfung kommen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Tessie

Eine Frage an die "Erfahrenen": Ich mache eben Histo und wsste gerne, wie man denn "Descemet" (im Zusammenhang mit der Descemet-Membran) richtig ausspricht?

----------


## blubb

Genauso wie mans schreibt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrenalino

Uff - Bio die erste hinter mir... ob das zum Bestehen reicht..? 
Qulende Unsicherheit... och menno.  :grrrr....:

----------


## MarkusM

> *drck*
> 
> War eigentlich das leichteste Testat von allen *find*


Dankeschn... wie darf ich das nun deuten *g* Gut... an den Kopf denk ich lieber noch nicht  :Big Grin:  Aus Neuroanatomie is net viel hngen geblieben *g*

----------


## Lava

> Dankeschn... wie darf ich das nun deuten *g* Gut... an den Kopf denk ich lieber noch nicht  Aus Neuroanatomie is net viel hngen geblieben *g*



Sagen wir mal so: es hat mir am meisten Spa gemacht! Keine doofen Anstze und Ursprnge oder doofe Nerven... die sympathischen und parasympathischen Geflechte da sieht man ja eh nicht... die Gefe sind auch bersichtlich, die Organe schn gro und abgegrenzt und einfach "fassbar" irgendwie... gut, die Lunge mochte ich nie, aber ich wurde auch nur zum Herz befragt und da hab ich meinen Prfer quasi totgeqatscht mit Ohren hier und Kammern da und so weiter und so fort  :Love:

----------


## Cassy

Ach Thorax und Abdomen war wirklich schn  :Love: 

Das heutige Testat knnte man als "nett" bezeichnen. War ein bisschen eigenartig, aber bestanden ist bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch @Cassy und MarkusM

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Uff - Bio die erste hinter mir... ob das zum Bestehen reicht..? 
> Qulende Unsicherheit... och menno.



War bei uns letztes Semester auch so, dass alle dachten sie seien durchgefallen, weil es wirklich ******** gelaufen ist. Aber im Endeffekt haben dann doch mehr bestanden als wir gedacht.   :Grinnnss!:   Wird schon!

----------


## Adrenalino

> War bei uns letztes Semester auch so, dass alle dachten sie seien durchgefallen, weil es wirklich ******** gelaufen ist. Aber im Endeffekt haben dann doch mehr bestanden als wir gedacht.    Wird schon!


Danke! Puh, dass gibt Mut! 
Naja, wie 's so schn heit; nach der Klausur ist vor der Klausur, Chemie (Anorganik) steht vor der Tr (ich hrs schon luten  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Strodti

Erkenntnis des Tages: Hirnnerven heien Hirnnerven, weil sie mich nerven und nicht in mein Hirn wollen   ::-oopss:  

Physiopraktikum fr dieses Jahr abgeschlossen. Jetzt nur noch ein Biochemiepraktikum nchste Woche und ansonsten: Anatomie.  :kotzen:

----------


## Tessie

Meine Erkenntnis des Tages: "Einschichtiges unverhorntes Plattenepithel besteht aus *geduldsteinspielartig* geformten Zellen..." (Taschenatlas Anatomie 1)  ::-oopss:  

Immerhin waren die Autoren so nett, "geduldsteinspielartig" als "puzzleartig" zu bersetzen... Wasn Deutsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> hm sorry?! du sagst, weil ich nicht verstehe, warum ich mich in einen stuhlkreis setzen soll, dass ich deswegen nicht bestehen werde?
> Schtzchen um was wetten wir? 
> 
> Um nochmal auf das Bestehen zurck zu kommen. Die mndliche Anatomieprfung ist mein Problem. Nich Psycho. Aber wenn du meinst, dass ein Stuhlkreis mir beim Bestehen der Ana-Prfung hilft, dann werd ich das ds nchste mal versuchen, sollte ich mittwoch mit 0 punkten aus der prfung kommen.


Mein Schatz, dann drck dich genauer aus, du hast deinen Beitrag so geschrieben, dass man es auch so verstehen konnte, dass du dich ber die Stuhlkreisgruppen in den Filmen die ihr angesehen habt, aufregst und darauf bezog sich mein Beitrag. Drcke dir nun trotz deines Gegifte fr deine Ana-Prfung die Daumen.   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Danke! Puh, dass gibt Mut! 
> Naja, wie 's so schn heit; nach der Klausur ist vor der Klausur, Chemie (Anorganik) steht vor der Tr (ich hrs schon luten  )


Oh, Chemie! Tja, hat Spa gemacht, war aber echt auch zh. Hab glaub ich das ganze Semester nichts anderes als Chemie gelernt.   :Grinnnss!:   Aber es lohnt sich, sptestens wenn man im Biochemie-Seminar sitzt und wei was gemeint ist, wenn der Dozent von Alpha-glykosidischer Bindung usw. spicht...   ::-winky:

----------


## Autolyse

Ich htte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sage, aber: Leistenkanal kann ja direkt interessant sein, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu der elenden Wirbelsule und diesen vermaledeiten Muskeln.

Dabei frage ich mich allerdings wie man mit nur einem Atlas und einem Lehrbuch auskommt...
Ich sitze hier mit Prometheus, Sobotta, Tillmann sowie Lippert und Benninghoff und wechsele frhlich zwischen Zeichnungen und Texten und erst nachdem ich mir das ganze Elend aus mehreren Blickwinkeln angesehen habe bekomme ich einigermaen eine Vorstellung davon - ich will nicht wissen wie das mit nur einem Atlas wre...Respekt fr ein derartiges Vorstellungsvermgen.

----------


## Stina 1

> Erkenntnis des Tages: Hirnnerven heien Hirnnerven, weil sie mich nerven und nicht in mein Hirn wollen   
> 
> ...


  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cassy

Ich werd mich wohl oder ber mal wieder mit BC beschftigen mssen  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

> Mein Schatz, dann drck dich genauer aus, du hast deinen Beitrag so geschrieben, dass man es auch so verstehen konnte, dass du dich ber die Stuhlkreisgruppen in den Filmen die ihr angesehen habt, aufregst und darauf bezog sich mein Beitrag. Drcke dir nun trotz deines Gegifte fr deine Ana-Prfung die Daumen.


dann wr das ja geklrt   ::-angel:  

brigens, wie gesagt psycho bestanden  :bhh:  
und anatomie lief berraschenderweise doch gut, um nich zu sagen sehr gut. 23 von 25 richtig... also kann ich morgen 0 pubkte haben und habs bestanden... ich bin hm ja ich bin glcklich  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, Herz gelernt. Jedoch kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum smtliche Leute der Meinung sind, das Herz sei so angenehm zu lernen. Ich sag nur Innenrelief der Herzrume...   :Keks:  

Nun mach ich noch Perikard und dann wars das... jupiijeee...   ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Ich bin immer noch nicht fertig - naja, aber der Fehltermin im Psychoseminar verschafft mir nochmal zwei Stunden Lernzeit. 13.00 Uhr ist es dann soweit...ich sterbe...mal wieder...

----------


## CFT-20

gleich biochemie ... und ich kann nich unbedingt behaupten, dass es reicht   :kotzen:  

mge der prfer gndig sein und rcksicht auf das morgige anatomietestat nehmen 
 ::-angel:

----------


## Cassy

Na dann viel Glck!!!  :Top:

----------


## ledoell

so, in einer stunde ist anatomie-testat....ich bin ja mal seeeeehr gespannt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Cassy

Na dir dann auch viel Glck! Ihr schaffst das!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

dengeldengeldengel    :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
2. Ana-Testat bestanden! Yeah yeah yeah!

----------


## Meuli

> dengeldengel


ich will auch nen Geldengel ...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Gratulation!!!  :Party: 


Wrdet ihr mich fr verrckt erklren wenn ich jetzt sage, dass BC beginnt mir ein kleines bisschen Spa zu machen???  :Blush:  Aber nur das Zeug aus unsrer Grundvorlesung!!!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

BC bestanden...  ::-winky:   Nun gehts zum Endspurt in Anatomie...

----------


## CFT-20

bc bestanden.

anatomie konnte ich heute vorziehen. auch bestanden.

party!   :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Wow! Geil! Htte auch heute gern schon Anatomie gehabt...   :bhh:  

Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## MarkusM

> Wrdet ihr mich fr verrckt erklren wenn ich jetzt sage, dass BC beginnt mir ein kleines bisschen Spa zu machen???  Aber nur das Zeug aus unsrer Grundvorlesung!!!!!


wer bc mag isst auch kleine kinder   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ja ich mag kleine Kinder, aber essen wrd ich die niemals  :hmmm...:

----------


## Adrenalino

Wow! Da hagelt es ja Freudenmeldungen! Glckwunsch an alle, die heute ein Erfolgserlebnis hatten!  :Smilie:

----------


## Grbler

Dafr, dass das ein Frust-Thread ist, ist hier aber ne ziemliche Hochstimmung... mysteris...

----------


## Brownie

glckwunsch allen   ::-bee:  

Cassy: ab und an mag ich biochemie auch   :Grinnnss!:  mich faszinieren die meisten ablufe.... da denk ich mir dann immer, wow ich sitz nur dumm rum und mein krper regelt grad tausende ablufe und dass ich da rumsitze und es mir gut geht is der lebende beweis, dass es tatschlich klappt   :hmmm...:

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> mich faszinieren die meisten ablufe.... da denk ich mir dann immer, wow ich sitz nur dumm rum und mein krper regelt grad tausende ablufe und dass ich da rumsitze und es mir gut geht is der lebende beweis, dass es tatschlich klappt


Das hast du sehr schn gesagt! Hab zwar bisher kein BC, aber fr Anatomie kann ich mich auf diese Weise meistens auch motivieren...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Der Pete

puh, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. Habe mir heute noch mal alles Plexus reingezogen und mein Prpgebiet (Unterschenkel), damit ich morgen wei, was da alles beim prpen so gefunden werden kann. Hab heute schon den N. suralis gefunden, der Prof. war richtig begeistert  :Blush: 

Morgen stehen dann 3 Stunden Prpkurs und 2 Stunden Histokurs auf dem Plan, also mach ich fr heute mal "frh" Schluss und hole mal ein wenig Schnheitsschlaf nach    :Grinnnss!:  


Guts nchtle

Der Pete

----------


## Der Pete

wenn auch schon etwas lter trotzdem passend zum Thema Vorklinik-Frust:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...585479,00.html


Gre Der Pete

----------


## abi07

Hab Ana auch bestanden!!! War zwar mal wieder ein ziemlich bescheuerter Prfungsverlauf und peinlich wars auch, aber bestanden ist bestanden.   :Party:  

Glckwunsch an alle anderen!

@Miss: Viel Erfolg heute!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Danke dir, Abi! Wird schon werden! Glckwunsch zu Anatomie... musst mir nchstens genau erzhlen warums peinlich war..   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

... noch 2 Stunden... ahahhhhh... Die Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden vor der Prfung sind die Schlimmsten!! HIlfe!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Adrenalino

IN Wrzburg gehts wohl grad rund...
Gratulation an Abi07 und feeste *Daumendrck* an Miss_Verstndnis!

Ich kann auch stolz von meinem ersten Studienerfolg berichten, trotz fieser Fragen hab ich es -knapp- bestanden! yeah! geil..   ::-dance:   :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Dankeschn Adrenalino und dir Herzlichen Glckwunsch!   :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bestanden bestanden bestanden!!! Juppijeeee......

wobei @abi- bei mir gabs auch einen "leicht" peinlichen Zwischenfall...   ::-oopss:

----------


## Strodti

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Prflinge  :Grinnnss!: 

Das lsst ja auf mein Kopf/Hals Testat nchsten Donnerstag (15.) hoffen... Hab mir heute erstmal einen Schdel geborgt und werd mit die Lcher nochmal genau angucken.

----------


## Brownie

ich kenn mich nicht mehr Oo

mittwoch war die letzte prfung von modul V vorbei und montag geht erst Modul VI los. dh ich hatte jetzt die tage frei und konnte das leben genieen (bzw arbeiten gehen heute) und nun liegt ein lernfreies we vor mir und irgendwie wei ich gar nicht mehr wie das geht   :Nixweiss:  
ich hab aus gewohnheit irgendwie nix ausgemacht, sodass ich jetzt heute abend dasa und merkte, ach gott es is wochenende und du hast nichts zu tun...
ich ringe noch mit mir, ob ich dem drang nachgeben soll, nochmal in die bcher zu schauen, sozusagen um den stoff zu festigen... das ist NICHT normal. warum bin ich ausgerechnet dann motiviert zu lernen, wenn es eigentich grad nicht wirklich notwendig ist?

naja fr morgen abend hab ich jetzt ma was organisiert... aber vielleicht bin ich heut echt mal streber und lerne, obwohl ichs gar nich muss   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hmm ich htt eigentlich Mittwoch Anaklausur ... hatte berlegt ob ich heute abend etwas ausgehe und die Seele baumeln lasse - aber das schlechte Gewissen war mal wieder strker. Jetzt sitz ich hier ich armer Tor und bin so schlau als wie zuvor - doofe Schulteranastomosen, Unterarm und Hand msste ich auch noch lernen und vom Plexus B ganz zu schweigen *schnuff*

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin MissGarfield83  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich muss heute und morgen auch unbedingt noch dieselben Dinge wie Du lernen   :Keks:  
Wir haben am kommenden Freitag Anatomietestat 3 - Topographie der oberen und unteren Extremitt, also Arterien, Venen, Nerven und Lymphknoten. Das Wissen aus dem Testat 2 (Muskeln und Gelenke) wird natrlich vorausgesetzt und auch zu einem kleinen Teil mit abgefragt   :kotzen:  
Ich habe zwar inzwischen einen berblick ber die obere Extremitt - aber vom "knnen" bin ich meilenweit entfernt   :grrrr....:  
Mit der unteren Extremitt habe ich noch nicht mal angefangen...   :Nixweiss:  
Und am Freitag in 2 Wochen ist dann auch noch Histo 1 Testat - Zelle und Gewebe. Wann ich bei dem Lernberg, den ich von der Anatomie vor mir herschiebe, damit auch noch anfangen soll, wei ich echt nicht.  :was ist das...?:  

Du siehst also, Du bist nicht allein.

Ich wollte mir jetzt eigentlich meine Lernsachen packen und ein paar Stunden damit im Park spazieren gehen und dabei lernen. Als ich den Entschlu gefasst hatte, schien die Sonne - jetzt schttet es - na prima...

----------


## papiertiger

Machen wir ne Selbsthilfegruppe fr halbfreiwillige Anatomen in Zeitnot auf?   :bhh:  

Hier steht Hand aufm Plan.. also eigentlich war Hand gestern und heute Plexus B/Leitungsbahnen Obere Extremitt im Allgemeinen, aber da ich gestern irgendwie zu nix vernnftigen zu verwenden war und die Hand nichtmal halb geschafft habe muss das eben heute auch noch.. und mein Referat ber ambulante Versorgungsstrukturen wollte ich auch noch schreiben. Mist. htte mal nicht den Vormittag verpennen sollen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@thunderstorm : Habt ihrs gut dass ihr Scheibchenweise geprft werdet - hab am 10.12 erstmal die Klausur ber den Kompletten Bewegungsapparat und allgemeine Histo, dann die Woche darauf Testat ber den gesamten Bewegungsapparat an der Leiche und noch einen Teil Histotestat. Mir geht der Poppes gerade gepflegt auf Grundeis - will nich ins Rigo ( auch wenn dort nur schriftlich geprft wird , was ich einfacher finde ;) Hab so Schiss vor dem Testat *schnuff*

@papiertieger : Also ... hm ... ja ... ich bin die Isi und habe ein Problem ... mit Anstzen und Ursprngen und ich habe ein Zeitproblem *G*

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ MissGarfield83
Ich habe auch riesigen Schiss vor dem Testat (wie vor allen anderen brigens auch). 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass unsere Prfungsform angenehmer ist...
Bei uns ist das Testat ein Parcour mit 15 Tischen  2 Fragen. Auf jedem Tisch liegt eine Leiche oder ein Rntgenbild oder gar nichts (theoretische Frage auf dem Angabenblatt der Klausur). Das Testat dauert exakt 16 Minuten. Jeweils 1 Minute pro Tisch, also 30 Sekunden pro Frage. Man ist nur mit einem Stift und einem Schreibbrett bewaffnet. Man schreitet jeweils nach dem Gongschlag (oder dem dumpfen Ton des Kochlffels auf einer leeren Keksdose - toller Studentenjob   :peng:  ) zum nchsten Tisch, liest die 2 Fragen pro Tisch, die auf dem Aufgabenblatt stehen durch und beantwortet diese (oder auch nicht). Meist ist in der a-Frage nach der Struktur und in der b-Frage nach der Funktion o.. gefragt. Am Ende angekommen, hat man noch eine Bonusminute, bis man die Klausur abgeben muss.
Diese Art von Testat unter immensen Zeitdruck ist echt die dmlichste Art von Prfungen, die ich jemals kennen gelernt habe.   :kotzen:  
Die Begrndung unserer Dozenten dazu ist: Bei einem echten Patienten habt ihr auch nicht ewig Zeit, eine Diagnose zu stellen...! Aber garantiert lnger als 30 Sekunden pro Frage / Problemstellung. Man, so ein Mist   :Keks:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@papiertiger
ach ja, fast htte ich es vergessen: ich bin die Geli und habe ein Problem mit der Art der Klausur, dem Zeitdruck und dem Lernaufwand und mit dem Auffinden von Hautnerven bei Leichen...   ::-oopss:

----------


## MarkusM

> Die Begrndung unserer Dozenten dazu ist: Bei einem echten Patienten habt ihr auch nicht ewig Zeit, eine Diagnose zu stellen...! Aber garantiert lnger als 30 Sekunden pro Frage / Problemstellung. Man, so ein Mist


unsere dozentin prft uns 5 deshalb 1,5h!!! Da kommt kein Zeitdruck auf und sagt auch, lasst euch zeit bei den antworten. denn wenn etwas falsch gesagt wurde - egal ob mans gleich wieder von selbst korrigiert - gleich nen schlechten eindruck macht. da berlegt man sich 5 mal, was man sagt.

----------


## papiertiger

langsam lerne ich unser System (klassisches mndliches Testat alleine mit Prfer (und Vorprp) am Prparat, allerdings variierend zwischen einer und zwanzig Minuten, je nachdem ob man den Eindruck vermittelt eh alles zu wissen oder nicht ^^) zu schtzen ; )





> @papiertiger
> ach ja, fast htte ich es vergessen: ich bin die Geli und habe ein Problem mit der Art der Klausur, dem Zeitdruck und dem Lernaufwand und mit dem Auffinden von Hautnerven bei Leichen...


Hautnerven   :Love:    Faustregel: was beim dran herumrumzerren abreit war kein Nerv.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *MissGarfield83*
> will nich ins Rigo ( auch wenn dort nur schriftlich geprft wird , was ich einfacher finde


Bist du des Wahnsinns?  :Oh nee...:  "Nur schriftlich geprft..." Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du dir die Altklausuren auch gekauft hast. Wenn ich mir da jeweils so ein altes Rigo angucke, wird mir jedes mal mehr als anders! Ich finde die Fragen  nmlich deutlich schwerer!
Ich hab hier allerdings bei uns schon Gerchte ber Leute kursieren hren, die direkt ins Rigo gehen wollen, ohne berhaupt die normale Klausur und das Testat mitzumachen, weil sie so viel Angst vor dem Testat haben.
"Multiple Choice ist doch leicht..."  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hmm ich find die Fragen ja eigentlich ganz schnuffig ( wenn auch manchmal fies und hinterhltig *G* ) ... Hauptsache bestanden ;) Und zum bestehen reichen ja 60 % ... also schriftlich mach ich mir da keine Gedanken und fr mich ist das Rigo ja nur Backup wenns nicht im ersten Anlauf klappt  :Smilie:  Und ja ich kenn ein paar Exemplare die sich freiwillig einer Chance entledigen - find das irgendwie dumm, naja. Bin gespannt wie Darth Korf himself prft ... *bibba* Ich glaub an dieser Stelle verweise ich wohl mal auf meine Signatur *G*

----------


## Tessie

Darth Korf!  :Grinnnss!:  Das ist ja mal zu geil!  :Grinnnss!:  
Und das meinte ich gerade beim Rigo: Irgendwie sind die Fragen ein bisschen "anders" als bei der normalen Klausur, mit der ich ja sehr gut zurechtkomme.
Jedenfalls noch ein schnes Lernwochenende!  ::-winky:

----------


## Cassy

Ok, ich habe das ganze Wochenende ber (inklusive Freitag) nichts gelernt, stattdessen aber 12 Studen gearbeitet und die restliche Zeit mit Freunden und Familie genieen drfen. Jetzt plagt mich allerdings das schlechte Gewissen, da in 2 Tagen mein letzter Versuch fr BC ansteht (bestehend aus drei Klausuren). Eigentlich habe ich das Gefhl alles zu wissen, aber dann kommen wieder Momente in denen ich meine nichts zu knnen   :Traurig:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Cassy : Kopf hoch, du schaffst das. Mach dich nicht verrckjt denn dann hast du schneller ne Blockade als du schaun kannst - genie deine freie Zeit und wenn dich das schlechte gewissen packt schau dir ganz locker nochmal dein Buch an ohne arg zu lernen  :Smilie:

----------


## *miri*

@Frankfurter: macht euch nicht verrckt wegen der Testate, die wenigsten fallen da noch durch, wenn die Klausur erstmal gepackt ist! Die drei Testate sind eure einzigen mndlichen Prfungen in Ana vorm Physikum, versucht das mitzunehmen, sonst habt ihr nmlich keinen Plan, wies im mndlichen Physikum luft. Selbst wenn ihr im Testat durchfallt, habt ihr doch immer noch das Rigo, und das ist echt machbar! Und die meisten Anatomen in Ffm sind doch ganz lieb     :hmmm...:   Ihr schafft das schon!

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Cassy*
> Eigentlich habe ich das Gefhl alles zu wissen, aber dann kommen wieder Momente in denen ich meine nichts zu knnen


Dem stimm ich mal voll und ganz zu! Mir ist hier gerade mal sowas schlecht, wenn ich an die Klausur am Mittwoch denke! Wobei ich das doch so gut kann...
Wh, Hiiiilfe, ich will es einfach nur hinter mir haben! Ich will, dass jetzt endlich der 19. 12. ist und Anatomie abgehakt!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Oh nee...:   :Traurig: 
Immer dieser Eindruck, je mehr man lernt umso weniger kann man...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ich hab auch das Gefhl dass ich es gut kann aber kaum kreuz ich oder steh in der Lerngruppe komm ich mir wie die letzte Doofe vor  :Frown:  Jedenfalls die WebCT FRagen sind manchmal sowas von mieees *schnuff*

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Frankfurter: macht euch nicht verrckt wegen der Testate, die wenigsten fallen da noch durch, wenn die Klausur erstmal gepackt ist! Die drei Testate sind eure einzigen mndlichen Prfungen in Ana vorm Physikum, versucht das mitzunehmen, sonst habt ihr nmlich keinen Plan, wies im mndlichen Physikum luft. Selbst wenn ihr im Testat durchfallt, habt ihr doch immer noch das Rigo, und das ist echt machbar! Und die meisten Anatomen in Ffm sind doch ganz lieb      Ihr schafft das schon!


Ja unsere Anatomen sind lieb, ich hab trotzdem Angst vor nem Blackout - will mir die Schmach des Rigo ersparen, auch wenn es mich trstet dass es nur schriftlich ist ...

----------


## Adrenalino

*Frust* - Samstag ist Anorganik Prfung und ich hab vor lauter Praktikas, die den halben Tag dauern kaum Zeit zum lernen... 
Schlimm wenn man ja vor lauter Uni gar nicht erst dazu kommt...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Der Pete

Hab heute erstmal die blde Termi-Klausur bestanden   :Grinnnss!: . Bin froh, dass ich den Kram von den Fen hab. Echt tzend. Jetzt steht am 19. noch Bio an und hab noch nichts getan dafr

 ::-oopss:

----------


## DocOZ

> Jetzt steht am 19. noch Bio an und hab noch nichts getan dafr


wr ja auch ein bisschen frh, um jetzt schon was zu machen....es ist bio....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Der Pete

> wr ja auch ein bisschen frh, um jetzt schon was zu machen....es ist bio....


Naja, Bio ist echt nicht wenig und Histo und Prp laufen ja auch weiter parallel, sodass ich in den nchsten 10 Tagen auch nicht wirklich viel Zeit fr Bio verschwenden kann... :grrrr....:

----------


## Brownie

> *Frust* - Samstag ist Anorganik Prfung und ich hab vor lauter Praktikas, die den halben Tag dauern kaum Zeit zum lernen... 
> Schlimm wenn man ja vor lauter Uni gar nicht erst dazu kommt...


also ich wei natrlich nich, wie das bei euch is, aber bei uns war chemie kein hexenwerk.

wir hatten vor jedem praktikum ein testat. was erfrischenderweise das Selbe war wie die letzten 10 jahre zuvor   :Grinnnss!:   auswendiggelernt und testat bestanden. und die prfung war praktisch ein best of der testate...
also auch leute ohne chemisches grundwissen (ich darf ja eigentlich nich von mir sprechen, ich hatte chemieleistungskurs   ::-bee:  ) aber auch alle anderen habens gepackt...
ich drcke die Daumen.

und ich durfte gestern feststellen, dass embryologie die so ziemlich schlechteste vorlesung ist, die ich je besucht habe. gut zu wissen, dass ich mir die jetzt nicht mehr geben werde. das erarbeite ich es mir lieber alleine im buch. die vl hat weder struktur noch sinn. der hupft von a nach t zurck zu b und c und weiter zu z   :grrrr....:

----------


## papiertiger

musst du zu uns kommen   :Grinnnss!:  

hier ist embryo klasse. im moment zwar nicht besonders gut besucht, weil man ja jede freie minute anatomie lernen muss blabla, aber hingehen lohnt sich da mal wirklich, im gegensatz zu manch anderer vorlesung   :hmmm...:

----------


## Der Pete

> musst du zu uns kommen   
> 
> hier ist embryo klasse. im moment zwar nicht besonders gut besucht, weil man ja jede freie minute anatomie lernen muss blabla, aber hingehen lohnt sich da mal wirklich, im gegensatz zu manch anderer vorlesung



Kann ich nur besttigen, auch wenn der Prof. m.E. etwas merkwrdig ist, seine VLs sind klasse!


So jetzt weiter, denn auch ich muss jede freie Minute zum Anatomielernen nutzen ;)

Der Pete

----------


## papiertiger

vorsicht, dorf ist nicht gleich dorf   :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Besch******* Studium  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

> musst du zu uns kommen   
> 
> hier ist embryo klasse. im moment zwar nicht besonders gut besucht, weil man ja jede freie minute anatomie lernen muss blabla, aber hingehen lohnt sich da mal wirklich, im gegensatz zu manch anderer vorlesung


ich wre fr nen professorenaustausch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

wre jetzt nich so gut fr mich in dem fall   :dagegen:  

wobei, ich knnte ja mit.. is ja eigentlich ganz nett bei euch so im allgemeinen.  da war ich eh schonwieder viel zu lange nicht mehr   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrenalino

> also ich wei natrlich nich, wie das bei euch is, aber bei uns war chemie kein hexenwerk.
> 
> wir hatten vor jedem praktikum ein testat. was erfrischenderweise das Selbe war wie die letzten 10 jahre zuvor    auswendiggelernt und testat bestanden. und die prfung war praktisch ein best of der testate...
> also auch leute ohne chemisches grundwissen (ich darf ja eigentlich nich von mir sprechen, ich hatte chemieleistungskurs   ) aber auch alle anderen habens gepackt...
> ich drcke die Daumen.
> (


Hast natrlich recht, ein Hexenwerk ists auch nicht. Aber lernen muss man trotzdem fr. Die Leute, die frisch vom Abi und noch mit LK kommen, da ists wirklich kein Ding; aber nach 5Wartejahren kann Chemie schon seeehr weit her sein, und das Lernen an sich auch. 
Und wenn man net mal dafr Zeit hat, frustet das schon etwas! 
Bio1 und Chemie-Anorganik hat bei uns noch recht knackige Durchfallquoten, von daher nehm ich das persnlich alles andere als locker ... und das stret natrlich. Aber ich will am Samstag Party machen unter dem Motto "Prfungen bestanden".
Weite Bescheid! Wochenende ich komme!   ::-dance:  
...bald..

----------


## Jucan

Anatomie kotzt mich grad mal an  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  

Frustabbau  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Anatomieklausur 13:00 ... und die Frisur hlt ;)

----------


## Cassy

Na dann viel Erfolg!

----------


## Tessie

Noch zwei Stunden bis zur Klausur...  :Oh nee...:   :kotzen:  
Viel Glck MissGarfield! Ausweis nicht vergessen!

----------


## Sirat

Hauptsache alles fit im Schritt.

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Hey, das wird schon! Die Chemieklausur ist besser als ihr Ruf! Jedenfalls fand ich persnlich Bio viel schlimmer und ich hatte im Gegensatz zu dir keinen Chemie-LK...wenn du das Zeug verstanden hast, bestehst du auch. Nur wenn du 100% willst, musst du auch den ganzen Fitzelkram lernen...aber wer will das schon?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich fand Bio auch schlimmer- wobei Bio weswentlich undurchsichtiger war als Chemie.. man wute nicht was einen erwartet. Fr Chemie hab ich dafr etwa 5 mal so viel gelernt...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bestandn -zwar mit Sturmfrisur, aber  ich mag Anatomie :Love:  ... jetzt noch bei Papa Korf das Testat bestehen und ich hab mir meine Weihnachtsferien verdient  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

> Anatomie kotzt mich grad mal an    
> 
> Frustabbau


Um 1:34 Uhr des Nachts noch Lernen? Ob da was hngenbleibt???? Krass   ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

> Ich fand Bio auch schlimmer- wobei Bio weswentlich undurchsichtiger war als Chemie.. man wute nicht was einen erwartet. Fr Chemie hab ich dafr etwa 5 mal so viel gelernt...


Das stimmt allerdings - man hat die ganze Zeit Chemie gelernt und dann erst nach Chemie Bio...(bei uns war Chemie an einem Montag und am darauffolgenden Samstag Bio)

----------


## Cassy

Dieses ganze Kopf- und Hals-Zeugs ist doch doof.... da wei man nicht wo man beginnen soll. Und wieso mssen die Nerven durch so viele Lcher und Kanle ziehen? Das kann sich doch kein Mensch merken  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brownie

> Dieses ganze Kopf- und Hals-Zeugs ist doch doof.... da wei man nicht wo man beginnen soll. Und wieso mssen die Nerven durch so viele Lcher und Kanle ziehen? Das kann sich doch kein Mensch merken


komischerweise fand ich die durchtrittstellen noch am besten. die fossae und regio find ich tzend...

wir ham heut erfahren, dass die mndliche histoprfung von modul 6 auf modul 7 verschoben wird. also es dann eine groe prfung ber beide module gibt... fein problemaufsummiererei   :grrrr....: 
bis dort hin hab ich doch das komplette modul 6 schon wieder vergessen... (ja ich wei schlechte vorraussetzungen, wenn man bedenkt, dass nach modul 8 physikum kommt, man also am besten jetzt schon lngerfristig lernt... aber trotzdem)

----------


## Cassy

> komischerweise fand ich die durchtrittstellen noch am besten. die fossae und regio find ich tzend...


An das will ich lieber noch nicht denken  :Grinnnss!: 



Cassy, die momentan versucht einen "innigen Kontakt" zu den Hirnnerven aufzubauen

----------


## Jucan

> Um 1:34 Uhr des Nachts noch Lernen? Ob da was hngenbleibt???? Krass



Ach, die Uhrzeit geht doch wirklich noch  :Grinnnss!:  In ein paar Stunden ist Testat  ::-oopss:   :kotzen:  
Hoffentlich hat es dann (erstmal) ein Ende!

----------


## hennessy

> An das will ich lieber noch nicht denken 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassy, die momentan versucht einen "innigen Kontakt" zu den Hirnnerven aufzubauen


Ich nehme an, das Merksprchlein dafr kennst Du ?!

----------


## Cassy

Na die 12 Nerven kann ich schon. Aber diese 1000000 Aufspaltungen, Durchtrittsstellen und Ganglien kann ich mir einfach nicht merken  :Nixweiss:  

Das ganze Kopf- und Halszeugs ist so unheimlich viel Lernstoff, keine Ahnung wie man das am schnellsten in den eigenen Kopf bekommt. Aber noch bin ich kmpferisch und gebe nicht auf  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

> Na die 12 Nerven kann ich schon. Aber diese 1000000 Aufspaltungen, Durchtrittsstellen und Ganglien kann ich mir einfach nicht merken  
> 
> Das ganze Kopf- und Halszeugs ist so unheimlich viel Lernstoff, keine Ahnung wie man das am schnellsten in den eigenen Kopf bekommt. Aber noch bin ich kmpferisch und gebe nicht auf


gibts eigentlich die "Weber-Tafeln" noch?? Haben mir damals viel geholfen. Aber auswendig lernen muss man halt trotzdem.

----------


## Cassy

Die gibt es bestimmt noch. Ich hab allerdings das Bchlein "Lehmanns FACTS Anatomie", in welchem die Nerven sehr schematisch dargestellt sind. Aber wie gesagt ist eher das auswenig Lernen das Problem. Bald geh ich wieder unter die Knstler und versuch mir den Verlauf der Nerven aufzumalen in der Hoffnung, dass ich mich dann in der Prfung besser an das Bild erinnern kann.

----------


## Pampelmuse

Was sind die Weber-Tafeln???

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Was sind die Weber-Tafeln???



Ne Art Anatomie-Lernkarten...tippe ich... gibt es nicht auch Lippert-Tafeln?

----------


## Lava

> Was sind die Weber-Tafeln???


Die gibt's noch. Hab sie mir auch gekauft, als "Geheimtipp", fand die dann aber total Schei*e!  :bhh:  Da war der Netter bersichtlicher.

----------


## papiertiger

hachja. der Netter   :Love:  

mag mein neuestes Erwerbnis, die Lippert-Tafeln, ganz gerne. Grundstzlich kann man Leitungsbahnen aber auch ohne sowas lernen.. ging zumindest beim ersten Testat ; )

----------


## Adrenalino

ALTER! Frust ohne Ende! 
(Einschub: Komme gerade von der Anorganik Chemie Prfung)
Eigentlich gehr ich zu den Leuten, die mit Chemie noch halbwegs was anfangen knnen, aber die Prfung heute war ja echt der Brller! 
Da reit man sich den Arsch auf, denkt, das wird ne sichere Kiste und bammelt jetzt mit um alles oder nichts. Und diejenigen, die mit Chemie nicht knnen, sehn quasi nur noch die Schlussleuchte vom Zug... Wenn das so weitergeht... *Seufz*
Gut, werdet ihr sagen, warts erst mal ab.. Stimmt ja auch, aber selbst wenn ich besteh, zehrt das ganz schn an meinen Nerven und KOTZT mich einfach an *grrr*    :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  
Ich hab grad erstmal nen kurzen gebraucht, damit ich wieder runter komm...    :Party:  
Das kenn ich eigentlich auch nicht von mir...    :grrrr....:

----------


## Strodti

Hey Adrenalino,
denk an die Weihnachtsferien, Uni-freie Tage und dass das Semester gar nicht mehr so lang ist. Das wird schon! Kopf hoch, irgendwie klappts ja doch immer. Ich habe noch exakt 200 min Uni vor den Ferien. Das werd ich wohl irgendwie hinbekommen und dieses Anatomietestat ist gar nicht mehr so gruselig wie befrchtet.
Endspurt Jungs!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

:Party:   Jaaaa, ich freu mich sooooooo! Nur noch eine BC-Prfung... jupppiijeeee   ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

Jaaaaa....und wieder viel zu viel Stoff...  :kotzen:  

@Adrenalino: Tut mir leid, dass Chemie nicht so gelaufen ist - aber bestanden hast du bestimmt. Wenn es allen aus eurem Semester so schlecht ging, wird ja eh die Bestehensgrenze runtergesetzt...die berhmten 22%...
Schieb es jetzt am besten weg und freu dich auf Weihnachten! Ihr habt doch jetzt vorher nichts mehr, oder?

----------


## Hardyle

> ALTER! Frust ohne Ende! 
> (Einschub: Komme gerade von der Anorganik Chemie Prfung)
> Eigentlich gehr ich zu den Leuten, die mit Chemie noch halbwegs was anfangen knnen, aber die Prfung heute war ja echt der Brller! 
> Da reit man sich den Arsch auf, denkt, das wird ne sichere Kiste und bammelt jetzt mit um alles oder nichts.


@Adrenalino: Ich fhl mit dir! So gings mir nach meiner PH-Klausur letzte Woche! Ein Glck wars nur eine Teilklausur und ich kann in den zwei anderen noch was rausholen ... 

Naja jetzt erstmal noch Termi am Donnerstag, dann noch bis zum 23. um 5 Praktikum schieben und dann endlich Weihnachten genieen, bis ich anschlieend meine Rckstnde in einzelnen Fchern aufholen muss und mich auf die nchste PH-CH-Klausuren vorbereiten muss ...   :was ist das...?:

----------


## papiertiger

hier auch: Endspurt!

noch eine Woche, mit Referat, Testat, Ch-Praktikum.. aber dann: schlaafen   :Grinnnss!:  werde Weihnachten einfach mal verschlafen dieses Jahr, glaube ich. 

und jetzt wird gelernt und heute Nachmittag dann Treffen der gestern glhweinselig neu formierten Lerngruppe - luft.


Produktiven Lerntag auch fr die anderen halbfreiwilligen Nachwuchsanatomen   :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Und wir haben nach den Weihnachtsferien unser nchstes Testat, danach 2 Wochen Crash-Kurs Neuro, direkt danach die Neuro-Klausur, 2 wochen danach unsere Ana-Physikumsprfung wofr ich natrlich auch noch Histo wiederholen msste......das wars mit Ferien...buhuu

----------


## papiertiger

frag mich mal ^^  Anfang Januar direkt Terminologie & Bio, dann gleich noch Chemie und Biochemie obendrauf.    Aber dieses Jahr nur noch Anatomietestat, dann ist erstmal Pause - fr ein paar Tage   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Da kann ich mitreden. ;) Haben eine Woche nach den Ferien die zweite PH- und CH-Teilklausur, dann die Prfung fr das IS und im Feb. dann jede Woche eine Prfung/Klausur: PH/CH die Dritte, Anatomie und Bio/Humangenetik. Dazu kommt, dass ich meine Hausarbeit fr Anamnese in den Weihnachtsferien schreiben muss; Abgabe sptestens 19.1.
Ferien werden das daher wohl eher nicht. Zustzlich hab ich noch mit einigen Freunden Treffen ausgemacht, die ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen ... werde also wohl von einem zum nchsten Rennen.   :bhh:

----------


## abi07

Bei mir sieht es im Januar hnlich stressig aus: Anatomietestat IV, Wahlfach-Klausur, Psycho-Wochenendkurs, Psychoreferat, Psychoklausur, Anatomie-Seminar inklusive Anatomietestat V...

Dafr hab ich halt jetzt vor Weihnachten nur noch ein BC-Testat...

Problem in den Ferien ist erstens, dass ich mglichst viel von meinen Freunden sehen will, die zum Teil ber ganz Europa verstreut sind, und zweitens, dass mein Bruder mit Frau, zwei Kindern + Hund auch zu Besuch kommt...

----------


## Brownie

irgendwie bin ich ja doch froh, dass wir regelmig unsre prfungen schreiben und es sich dann nich so huft zu bestimmten zeiten.

ich hab vor weihnachten nur ein Biochemie Testat am Freitag. als Eingangsprfung fr das Praktikum an diesem Tag. und dann sind 3 wochen weihnachtsferien.
Danach dann noch am 19.1. zwischenprfung und am 10.02. abschlussprfung. und dann sind schon semesterferien   :Grinnnss!:   die meiner meinung nach allerdings sehr kurz sind... ich hab noch 30 tage praktikum zu machen und gehe 7 tage skifahren. dann bleiben mir nur noch 5 tage frei... viel zu wenig, um den ganzen stoff zu wiederholen   ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Tja, ich habe am Freitag mein (hoffentlich) letztes Testat zum Prp-Kurs. Bis dahin heit es lernen, lernen, lernen und nochmals lernen. Bld nur dass dazwischen wieder Pflichtveranstaltungen sind, die mir persnlich nichts nutzen, aber viel Lernzeit verloren geht.

Die Ferien mssen zwangsweise auch frs Lernen geopfert werden, denn die Abschluarbeit frs Wahlfach muss geschrieben werden, nach den Ferien BC (mitunter letzter Versuch). Irgendwie muss man ber Weihnachten auch noch die verschiedensten Familienteile besuchen, was wohl die einzige Freizeit sein wird. So, und die Sache mit dem Arbeiten mchte auch noch erledigt werden, denn schlielich bekommt man man im Supermarkt ohne Geld kein Essen   ::-oopss: 

Aber egal, wenigstens zwei Wochen lang keine Pflichtveranstaltungen   :Party:

----------


## Strodti

So ein sch***, kann nicht schon 14 Uhr sein?   :grrrr....:

----------


## horsedoc

> So ein sch***, kann nicht schon 14 Uhr sein?


Wird alles gut, Sternchen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Ach Hase, gut dass du mich jetzt nicht live ertragen mut. Ich war Freitag noch total optimistisch und nun? Ist doch alles mist. Zum Glck habe ich danach Ferien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch dir viel Glck!!!!!  :Top:

----------


## Strodti

Danke. Glck werd ich zum Erfolg brauchen...

----------


## Tessie

Hatte schon mal wer das Vergngen, im Testat Querschnitte durch die Extremitten zeichnen zu mssen? Der Unterarm ist ein dermaen bescheidenes Unterfangen...  :kotzen:   :Traurig:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Bis Mittwoch...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:

----------


## Cassy

Das blieb unserem Kurs soweit ich wei zum Glck erspart.

Ich hatte eben einen lichten Moment und habe etwas banales verstanden  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn es nur winzige Erfolgserlebnisse sind, es tut trotzdem gut.

----------


## papiertiger

Meine Daumen sind gedrckt, Herr Strodti   :Grinnnss!:    Wird schon.


Querschnitte - kann bei uns auch passieren, jup.

Wurde gerade als Schwamm bezeichnet. Und gefragt, ob ich den Benninghoff eigentlich auf einmal runtergeschluckt oder vorher in kleine Stckchen geschnitten habe. Mh. Na gut.  Bis ich selber so von meinem Wissen berzeugt bin muss ich allerdings noch ein bisschen was tun, glaue ich ; )

----------


## Meuli

> Wurde gerade als Schwamm bezeichnet.


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 








 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flemingulus

Und ein getigerter Schwamm ist erstens verdammt nah an einem Leo-Schwamm und zweitens zumindest teilweise gelb (auer er arbeitet als Angestellter in Las Vegas und ist von eher zupackender Art).  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir die Daumen gedrckt haben... Ihr seid klasse. Es war erstaunlich gespannt. Thema: Nase + Nasennebenhhlen. Das Ding war ein Heimspiel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## horsedoc

> Vielen Dank an alle, die mir die Daumen gedrckt haben... Ihr seid klasse. Es war erstaunlich gespannt. Thema: Nase + Nasennebenhhlen. Das Ding war ein Heimspiel


Glckwunsch! Und jetzt geh mal schn  :Party:  und  ::-dance:

----------


## Strodti

Jepp... Nur kurz aufhbschen und dann gehts los. Lecker Glhwein gabs schon und gleich noch   :Party:  und   ::-dance:

----------


## horsedoc

> Jepp... Nur kurz aufhbschen und dann gehts los. Lecker Glhwein gabs schon und gleich noch   und


brav! *ttschel*   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Glckwunsch!!!

Prppen war heute cool, ich bin gut drauf - der Tag ist gerettet!  :Party:  Eigentlich wei ich gar nicht, warum ich in einer solchen Hochstimmung bin...wo doch bermorgen BC ansteht und noch quasi nichts in meinem Hirn ist...aber egal! Tolle Welt!  :Love:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Strodti, Glckwnsche auch von mir!!!!

Wenn du jetzt noch das Wissen zu mir diffundieren lassen knntest, dann wr mein Testat am Freitag wohl eher machbar  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

@Cassy: Viel Wissen wird wohl nicht zu dir diffundieren... eine Glhweinfahne vielleicht. Hast du auch Kopf/Hals Testat?

----------


## Cassy

Genau, Kopf/Hals... und wenn ich viel Glck habe ist es unser letztes zum Prp-Kurs. Ich habe einfach keine Lust im neuen Jahr mich nochmals mit Anatomie beschftigen zu mssen (auer eben frs bse P  :hmmm...: )

Also, schick bitte all dein Wissen zu mir!!!! BITTE!!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Morgen Ana Testat und mir hngt das lernen und wiederholen zum Hals raus ... hab so Angst nen Blackout zu kriegen - was tut ihr gegen Blackouts ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Cassy

Nix  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hatte schon hin und wieder einen, egal wie gut ich davor den Stoff konnte. Augen zu und durch, manchmal habe ich mich wieder an Dinge erinnern knnen, in anderen Prfungen habe ich den Prfern in der Nachklausur eben Gesellschaft geleistet. 
Ich frage mich, ob es berhaupt etwas gegen Blackouts gibt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## promed

> ...in anderen Prfungen habe ich den Prfern in der Nachklausur eben Gesellschaft geleistet.


Nett formuliert....das ging mir auch schon so......  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

@Strodti: Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, ich hab's gewusst, aber ich hab's gewusst.  :bhh:

----------


## papiertiger

mein siebter Sinn bezglich Prfern wird mir allmhlich unheimlich. Die Prfer werden bei uns ausgelost, ist also vlliger Zufall wenn man kriegt. Ich war mir allerdings schon letztes Mal Tage vorher sicher, es zu wissen, und der war es dann auch - und diesmal schonwieder. Mh   :Nixweiss:  

Ob es gut ist, dass wir diesen Prfer haben wei ich auch noch nicht. Fragt sehr klinisch/anwendungsbezogen - gut. Legt Wert auf Details - na das kann ja heiter werden. Das Schwierigste soll sein, zu durchblicken, was er gerade hren will - oh hilfe.

----------


## Cassy

Ich freue mich ja auf die Ferien, aber eigentlich wr es mir grad lieber es wren noch circa 2 Wochen bis dahin. Dann htte ich mehr Zeit zum Lernen   ::-oopss:   Aber so ist es zu viel Stoff, zu viele Details in zu kurzer Zeit.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, es ist sooo schrecklich entspannt im Moment, dass es mir schon unwohl wird... und ich kann mich nicht aufraffen mit Biochemie fr den Quickie am Do anzufangen...  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

So, jetzt hab ich das Gefhl dass es Zeit ist schreiend im Kreis zu laufen ;) 15 min Makro , 15 min Histo Testat bers ganze Semester bei unserem Anatomie Oberguru  :Frown:  Ich hoffe er lyncht mich net , hab nmlich das Gefhl gar nichts mehr zu wissen *schnuff*

----------


## Giant0777

> So, jetzt hab ich das Gefhl dass es Zeit ist schreiend im Kreis zu laufen ;) 15 min Makro , 15 min Histo Testat bers ganze Semester bei unserem Anatomie Oberguru  Ich hoffe er lyncht mich net , hab nmlich das Gefhl gar nichts mehr zu wissen *schnuff*


warum sollte er dich lynchen? ist er bekannt dafr, studenten zu essen? rastet er immer aus? ich wette, du kannst alles mit nein beantworten! 

also, mach dir mal nicht so viele gedanken, jeder ist vor testaten aufgeregt, dass ist normal und kein zeichen von unwissenheit. wenn du gut gelernt hast, wovon ich ausgehe, dann hast du eine gute chance auch zu bestehen. so realistisch muss man das mal sagen. und mal ehrlich, wenn es doch nicht klappen sollte, ist es auch nicht der grsste beinbruch!

also, augen zu und zeige ihm, was ein kater ist!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ist halt mein erstes Testat und ich weiss nicht was ich von ihm erwarten soll, zumal Hnde und Fe wohl eher mein Angstthema sind .... hoffe ich werd in was sympathischem wie Schulter oder Hfte geprft  :Smilie:  Und Lamellenknochen als Histoprparat wren auch nicht schlecht ;)  :Love: Jaja ich weiss , aber trumen wird man doch drfen oder ? ;)

----------


## Cassy

So, dann werde ich jetzt mal wieder brav weiterlernen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Leider fehlt mir nicht nur feinstes Detailwissen, sondern teilweise auch noch die Basics.

----------


## Giant0777

> Ist halt mein erstes Testat und ich weiss nicht was ich von ihm erwarten soll, zumal Hnde und Fe wohl eher mein Angstthema sind .... hoffe ich werd in was sympathischem wie Schulter oder Hfte geprft  Und Lamellenknochen als Histoprparat wren auch nicht schlecht ;) Jaja ich weiss , aber trumen wird man doch drfen oder ? ;)


die prfer wissen ja auch, dass man nicht in jedem detail fit ist. insofern kannste doch ganz bequem erst mit den grossen details anfangen, einfach eine umschreibung dessen, was du da sieht, funktion, aufbau ( vllt auch unterschiede zu anderen gelenken), einfach mal was klinisches zu packen ( steht in der dualen reihe immer in diesen grnen links) und so weiter. dann haste schon mal ne menge erzhlt und fllst nicht mehr durch, weil die dann abgefragten specials nicht mehr weisst. 

wichtig ist nur, dass du ihm irgendwas erzhlst, blde ist es immer, wenn dir der prfer alles aus der nase ziehen muss - dann steuert er nmlich das gesprch!

und nochmal: ich war auch total aufgeregt zum 1. testat....

beim 2. wieder

beim 3. wurde es besser

und im physikum dann wieder wie beim 1.testat  :Grinnnss!:  

und bin trotzdem in die klinik gekommen. also, alles machbar!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cassy

Ganz schlimm finde ich die Prfer, welche dich in der Prfung nicht etwas zu einem Organ/Teil/Struktur erzhlen lassen, sondern dich immer wieder unterbrechen (auch wenn man das richtige sagt) und dann in andere Themengebiete springen. Zumindest mir fllt dieser Wechsel immer schwer und wirft mich schneller aus der Bahn  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

Hey Cassy, du hast ja noch 2 Tage, da kann man einiges an Grundlagen noch lernen. Bei unserem Prfer waren Hirnnerven, Schdelbasis, Orbita, Mund- und Nasenhhle die Schwerpunkte, whrend es berhaupt nicht schlimm war irgendeinen Zungen- oder Pharynxmuskel nicht benennen zu knnen. Vielleicht gibt es bei eurem Prfer ja Testatprotokolle aus anderen Jahrgngen.
Du schaffst das!

----------


## Cassy

Testatprotokolle von vorherigen Kursen? Nene, das gibt es nicht. Es gibt auch gerade mal eine einzige Altklausur zu diesem Thema. Mein Hirn braucht Ferien, es kann sich momentan nichts mehr merken.  :grrrr....:  Habe eben die einzige Altklausur gekreuzt und wr durchgeflogen. Und sollte der Trend der Anatomen weitergehen, dann wird unsere Klausur noch schwerer. Aber was solls? Aufgeben werde ich davor nicht, werd mich noch brav weiter durchbeissen und auf ein Wunder hoffen   ::-oopss:

----------


## riddiii

brr, morgen histo klausur und bis auf bilder gucken und n bisschen im lnnmann-rauch rumblttern hab ich noch nichts produktives gemacht.  ::-oopss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bin gerade durchs Testat gerasselt - eigentlich unverdient, aber naja die Prfung war so herrlich subjektiv vom Gusto des Prfers abhngig ... *grummel* A***hloch .... naja geh ich halt ins Rigo und sauf mir heute einen an  :Frown:

----------


## papiertiger

Oh mist, das tut mir Leid. Kann leider aber wohl passieren. Ohren wieder aufrichten und weiter gehts. 

Es gibt durchaus Dozenten, die sehr in Ordnung sind. Habe gerade den Leistungsnachweis fr meinen BFE - Schein erbracht - indem wir die Prsentation abgegeben haben. Auer meiner Referatgruppe war nmlich niemand anwesend, morgen Anatomietestat. Lohnt sich nicht, das wir da jetzt was erzhlen, war die allgemeine Auffassung, stattdessen wurden wir zu Kaffee in der Kantine eingeladen. Sehr fein   :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt noch ein bisschen Lerngruppe und morgen Anatomie, der zweite Streich. Und dann zum letztenmal Termi und dann Chemiepraktikum und dann Weihnachten. Jau!

----------


## Tessie

Das tut mir aber sehr leid fr dich, MissGarfield! Htte den K. nicht so eingeschtzt... Hat er wenigstens versucht, was aus dir "rauszuziehen", was hat der denn da berhaupt gefragt?  :Keks:  Viel Erfolg im Rigo!

Naja... Ich habe gerade in Ana1 meinen Schein ergattern knnen!  :Party:  Mein Prfer war wie immer sehr lustig und die Prfung dementsprechend auch!  :Love:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Wir wurden zu dritt geprft und der Typ mit dem ich an der Leiche stand hatte nen Blackout und wurde von ihm immer weiter und mit blden Sprchen unter Druck gesetzt so dass ich trotz guten Wissens ins schwimmen kam und er mich mit ihm zusammen nichtmal hat Histo machen lassen  :Frown:  Einfach nur unfaire Prfung

----------


## abi07

@Garfield: Das tut mir echt leid fr dich - aber Kopf hoch, beim nchsten Mal wird es sicher besser! Bei uns sind auch ganz viele durch das 1. Testat gefallen und haben trotzdem die Testate 2 und 3 mit Bravour bestanden...beim ersten kann man halt die Situation/Fragen/Prfer noch nicht richtig einschtzen.

Ich habe vorhin mein letztes BC-Testat fr dieses Semester bestanden!!! Und damit die letzte Prfung vor Weihnachten!!! FERIEN!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:  

Allen, die noch Prfungen haben, viel Erfolg!

----------


## Cassy

Kopf hoch! Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten!  :Grinnnss!: 


Ich hatte eben meinen letzten Tag des Prp-Kurses *freu*

----------


## Brownie

grrr unser stundenplan kann ja mal gar nichts.

standen fr gestern und heute jeweils 2 vorlesungen drin, die vom thema her physiologie htten sein knnen und vom prof her, der dran stand erst recht physio.
ich mich also auf physio vorbereitet. und was is? stundenplan war falsch und es war alles vier anatomie/histo. der absolute overkill. ich glaub dem stundenplan kein wort mehr!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Danke fr eure trstenden Worte, habs mittlerweile aktzeptiert dass es so ist, auch wenn es ziemlich am Ego kratzt weil ich weiss wieviel ich dafr gelernt hab. Jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich fr die blde Nachklausur alles noch lernen soll  :Frown:  Zumal ich Chemie und Physik und Bio noch aufarbeiten muss  :Frown:

----------


## Tessie

Ich finde ja, du knntest Chemie und Physik erst mal ruhen lassen. Vor allen Dingen Physik! Was gedenkst du denn anderes von Ende Februar bis Anfang April zu machen? Du wrst schlielich lange nicht die erste und einzige, welche die Fcher eventuell lngere Zeit nicht gemacht hat! Bei Chemie vorarbeiten... naja... ich wei nicht so recht.  :was ist das...?:  Die sechs Wochen jeweils mssten doch fr eine Multiple Choice Geschichte ausreichend sein... *glaub* ::-oopss:  

Finde es aber echt eine Frechheit, dass der Typ dich nicht nochmal ans Mikroskop gelassen hat! Und dann hrt man von Leuten, die von vornherein ausschlielich ins Rigo wollen und ihre Chancen verschenken und dir wird sie quasi genommen, obwohl du noch etwas httest ausbgeln knnen!  :Wand:   :kotzen:   :Keks:  

Ist denn Opfer Nummer3 aus deiner Gruppe auch so abgefertigt worden? Und die anderen Leute vom K.?

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ tessie : Also wir sind jetzt 3 von denen ich weiss dass sie durch die mndliche Gefallen sind , aber ich glaube es werden mehr ;) Jedenfalls kam die die vor uns gegangen wurde nicht gerade frhlich da raus. Egal. Ich will nchstes Semester nen anderen Tischprof und gut is ...

Chemie denke ich mal sollte ich auf jedenfall vorarbeiten, in Hinsicht aufs Praktikum und Bio auch  und von Physik ein bissel was zu verstehen wre auch nicht schlecht, wobei Bio und Chemie wohl erstmal Prioritt haben ...
Da ich nicht artig in diese sehr lahme Vorlesung gehe muss ich mir das in Chemie leider alles selber erarbeiten ..., aber mit dem Zeek denke ich mal das das das geringste Problem ist. Bio fordert mich da schon eher ;)

----------


## Tessie

Da musste ich doch jetzt schon grinsen:


> Zitat von *MissGarfield83*
> Jedenfalls kam die die vor uns gegangen wurde nicht gerade frhlich da raus.


Tippfehler oder "sie wurde gegangen", wortwrtlich?  :bhh:   :Grinnnss!:  
Tjaaaaa... Einfach nur heftig!

Vielleicht hast du dann ja das Glck, dass die Gruppen noch so stark dezimiert werden knnten und Leute wohl auch aufgehrt haben, dass wir wirklich neu zusammengesetzt werden bis April.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ich werde bei Frau Neumann betteln gehen ;) Prof. K war bse zu mir *schluchtz*

Ja sie wurde gegangen wahrscheinlich - kenn ja mittlerweile seine Sprche : Bei dem Niveau was sie hier bringen werden sie das Studium sicher nicht durchstehen ..  Bitte? Ich konnte auf seine Fragen antworten, mein Kommi nicht ... tz. Gut dass ich mir damals nur den Schiebler gekauft hab und nicht den Schiebler-K *G*

Gibts dich eigentlich auch im Studi @ tessie ? ;)

----------


## papiertiger

so, Etappensieg, morgen noch Chemiepraktikum, und dann ist Weihnachten ; )

die Feierstimmung lsst noch ein wenig auf sich warten.. knapp die Hlfe vom Tisch durchgefallen, nicht so gut   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch!

----------


## Hardyle

Bei mir kann jetzt auch die Weihnachtsstimmung kommen ... heute die letzte Klausur vor Weihnachten (Termi - sollte bestanden sein) und den letzten richtig langen Tag (Dank der "nchtlichen" Klausur), morgen frei und dann halt - leider - noch CH und PH-Praktikum nchste Woche ... aber morgen geh ich erstmal die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke shoppen. ;)

----------


## papiertiger

.. die letzten?   :Woow:    ich muss morgen nach Chemie dann erstmal anfangen, mich berhaupt gedanklich mit Weihnachtsgeschenken zu befassen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

> .. die letzten?


Internet machts mglich! ;) Hoffe nur, dass sie auch rechtzeitig ankommen ... 
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Tessie

CHEMIIIIIIIE!  :Love:  Endlich mal Chemie! Gott, ich kann keinen einzigen Knochen, Muskel, Nerv mehr sehen... Diese Chemie-Vorbereitung macht Lust auf mehr!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

@MissGarfield: Neee, im studi oder dergleichen bin ich nicht. Aber wo wir mal in dem Themenbereich sind: Du wirst ja auch so eine tolle Mail auf deine Studenten-Adresse bekommen haben. Ich hab es zwar nicht wirklich geschnallt wo und wie man sich da anmelden kann, aber: Da wird doch auch so ne Art von Frankfurt internem StudiVZ (nur fr Mediziner) beschrieben? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine...  :Grinnnss!:  Hast du dich eventuell angemeldet und Sinn und Vorteil von dem mitbekommen?

Bin bei jedem deiner Posts brigens immer mehr schockiert ber deinen Tischdozenten...  :Wand:  

Geh jetzt mal wieder Chemie weitermachen!  :Love:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:

----------


## thinker

Irgendwie war mein Prp-Tag heute ganz cool! Bin etwas vorwrts gekommen, obwohl die Haut am Fu mich ankotzt...tzend > :Smilie: 
Dafr war das Seminar am Ende mal super lustig beim Neurochirurg...hehe...cooler Typ! Und vorallem auch alles mal realittsnah und klinisch besprochen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Heute war auch die letzte Sectio, somit wre das auch vorbei und die Unitage ab Januar nicht mehr so lang.

Jetzt muss nur noch morgen beim Schriftlichen und Mndlichen alles glatt laufen. Ich hoffe so sehr dass die klausur einigermaen human wird, auch wenn es fast an ein Wunder grenzen wrde   ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Ach ist das schn, wahrscheinlich alles bestanden  :Grinnnss!:   Nie wieder in den Prpsaal... jetzt knnen die Ferien beginnen  :Party:

----------


## Strodti

Ja Glckwunsch Cassy, wird ja bei dir auch Zeit, dass du mal etwas Ruhe vor der Uni hast. Bei mir gehts in einer Stunde ab in die Heimat. Fester Vorsatz: Dieses Jahr nehme ich kein Fachbuch in die Hand  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## batal

ja jetzt wirds endlich etwas angenehmer. ruhe ber weihnachten und danach nur 1x pro woche physiopraktikum  :Smilie: 

ich hab ernsthaft wieder darber nachgedacht ein resozialisierungsprogramm zu besuchen ;P zeit hab ich ja jetzt und vielleicht kann ich danach endlich wieder soziale kontakte knpfen

----------


## Cassy

Zur Resozialisierung geh ich heute erst mal zu einer Weihnachtsfeier und schlag mir den Bauch voll. 

Morgen dann endlich mal wieder arbeiten, auch wenn ich dafr schon morgens um 5 Uhr aufstehen muss. Aber ich freu mich drauf!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Tja, und dann am 23.12. noch alle Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen   ::-oopss:   :peng: 

Ich wnsch euch schon mal schne Ferien!


PS: batal, wie lief es bei dir???

----------


## batal

mndlich... check
schriftlich... check

alles bestanden

----------


## Cassy

Na dann Gratulation und schne Ferien  :Party:

----------


## papiertiger

so, Schluss fr dieses Jahr - gerade vom Chemiepraktikum nach hause gekommen.

Nicht unbedingt mit einem guten Gefhl. Unsere Praktikumsassistentin schloss das Seminar mit der offenkundig ziemlich ernst gemeinten Ankndigung, dass wir *jetzt* anfngen mssten, Chemie zu lernen wenn wir auch nur eine Chance haben wollten, die Klausur im Januar zu bestehen. Wer das aus welchen Grnden auch immer nicht tun wrde, dem riete sie, sich ein Attest zu besorgen und die Klausur damit nach hinten zu schieben.. Autsch. Na dann mal frohe Feiertage allerseits   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

hm, gehrt das Klappern heute nicht mehr zum Handwerk?  :hmmm...: 

An die Drohgebrden gewhnt man sich mit der Zeit  :bhh:

----------


## papiertiger

das wre - objektiv - auch mein erster Gedanke, aber da sprechen a) die tatschlich hier immensen Durchfallquoten in der Chemie dagegen und b) die Person besagter Praktikumsassistentin, die nun wirklich alles andere als jemand, der unntigen Stress macht, ist.

----------


## Flemingulus

> Na dann mal frohe Feiertage allerseits


Steht irgendwo in der Studienordnung: an den Feiertagen DARF man gar nicht lernen.

----------


## papiertiger

Das war der Plan, also einfach mal Auszeit nach den testatausgelasteten letzten Wochen.  Aber den werde ich nun wohl eher doch nicht so umsetzen   :dumdiddeldum...:  

Macht ja nix. Ist nicht so, dass ich jetzt Angst htte, nur halt bisschen rgerlich ist das.  Chemie ist halt auch nicht die einzige Klausur im Januar ; )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Gib mir das schriftlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich htte an Lernpensum ca. 10 Fcher im Angebot  :hmmm...:  ... wre ja schn, wenn ich drum herum komme

----------


## Der Pete

Hey ho ihr Leuts,

hab heute Bio bestanden und damit meine "Weihnachtsferien" eingelutet, d.h. ab morgen 4 Nachtdienste  :grrrr....: .

Naja ... im Januar/Februar gehts dann rund Chemie, Histo, Makro, Sozio   ::-dance:  


Ich wnsch euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch, falls wir uns nimmer hren/schreiben.


Der Pete

----------


## Hardyle

> Ich wnsch euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch, falls wir uns nimmer hren/schreiben.


Danke! Das wnsch ich euch allen auch!

----------


## abi07

Ich bin auch wieder zu Hause - schn....  :Love:  
(Alternativ auch "gut, gut, gut", wie mein BC-Seminarleiter sagen wrde...)

Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu den ganzen bestandenen Prfungen hier und allerseits schne Ferien! Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal eine laaaaaange Ruhephase gnnen...der Januar wird stressig genug...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Ich glaube, die ersten Weihnachtsferien im Studium waren echt die tollsten. Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben brauchte ich tatschlich Ferien. Vorher war das immer toll, ganz klar, aber Schule ist einfach nur nervig gewesen, mehr nicht. Das sah dann in der Vorklinik auf einmal anders aus, wenn man erst mal lernen muss, was dieses ominse Lernen eigentlich ist  :Grinnnss!: 

Euch allen zwei schne Wochen, haut die Bcher zur Seite und geniet die Zeit bis zum Semesterendspurt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch euch auch allen schne lernfreie Tage  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab mir vorgenommen bis nach Weihnachten nichts zu lernen, ist aber auch leicht auszuhalten, da ich keine Minute dafr mehr frei htte  :Grinnnss!:  Danach muss ich aber ranklotzen in BC und Physio.

----------


## MarkusM

Ich hab am Montag erstmal Anatomie Nachtestat und am Mo/Di nachmittags noch Prpkurs... ich hab keine lust mehr   :grrrr....:

----------


## Cassy

Oh, das tut mir leid fr dich. Drck dir aber die Daumen dass die Nachklausur gut luft!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## angelusmuc

> Euch allen zwei schne Wochen, haut die Bcher zur Seite und geniet die Zeit bis zum Semesterendspurt


auch wenn kein Vorklinker *gg* aber leider wird das net klappen  :grrrr....: 
Heute Uni, morgen Uni und Prfung und am dann gehts frhlich weiter mit lernen *gna*

----------


## Hardyle

Nach einem echt schnen Adventswochenende mit Freunden bin ich wieder am Vorbereiten, Nachbereiten und Lernen - hab morgen und bermorgen noch Humangenetik-, Physik-VL und CH + PH-Praktikum. 
Trotzdem lassen wir's uns gut gehen - gehen morgen frh erstmal brunchen und wichteln mit ein paar Kommilitonen.   :bhh:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Naja ... im Januar/Februar gehts dann rund Chemie, Histo, Makro, Sozio


Die einzige Klausur, vor der man wirklich auf der Hut sein sollte, ist die Makroklausur.. Ich finde, der Prof. R. ist da immer SEHR unberechenbar..  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

ferien   :Grinnnss!:  

und ich war schon total fleiig. nachdem ich das wochenende endlich mal wieder genossen habe mit einem konzert und einem klub besuch mit meinen freundinnen. 
heute morgen bin ich um 6 aufgestanden, war dann 3 stunden arbeiten, einkaufen und nun bin ich wieder daheim und dabei mein zimmer aufzurumen.
erstaunlich was alles so liegen bleibt, wenn man so gut wie nie daheim ist. bzw WENN man daheim ist, man eigentlich nur am schreibtisch sitzt.

ich verbrachte die letzten 30 minuten damit, wsche einzusortieren. erstaunlich, dass ich zwar immer zum waschen kam (und mama hat gebgelt   ::-angel:  ) aber nie zum einrumen.... ich rumte 2 wschekrbe voll zeugs weg *schm*

----------


## karjila

Hallo zusammen...
so da auch ich jetzt nicht mehr zu den Langzeitwartlern gehre, verfolg ich schon einige Zeit eure Beitrge und bis jetzt war ich auch noch nicht wirklich gefrustet....na ja der ein oder andere Lerndurchhnger....aber jetzt sitz ich vor den Muskeln und...arrggg....das ist echt zhhh....zumal man dann noch einen Chemie - Prof im Rcken sitzen hat, der eigene Bcher fr seine Studenten schreibt, damit die ja fit in analytischem Denken werden...die tun nmlich ja sonst nichts...tsssstssss.....ist ja auch kein problem mal schnell 400 Aufgaben durchzurechnen....dass jetzt immer jeder Prof denkt sein Fach ist das wichtigste.....so entschuldigung musste mal etwas Dampf ablassen....
wnsch euch trotzdem stressfreie Tage *winke*

grle

----------


## Tessie

Ferien? Nix Ferien! 
Ich werde mich mal bis Anfang Januar mit Zellbiologie - weil bisher kaum bis gar nichts dafr getan -  beschftigen und mal ein bisschen Chemie vorbereiten...
Aber zum Glck kann ich nur sagen! Jetzt noch immer Anatomie zu lernen, wre der Overkill schlechthin!  :hmmm...:  

Euch allen schne und entspannte Feiertage und vielleicht auch mit ein wenig Schnee, wers mag!  ::-winky:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Hab nachher nochmal Prpkurs.   :kotzen:  

Aber dann ist ZUM GLCK erstmal zwei Wochen Ruhe!!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ferien? Nix Ferien! 
>   Aber zum Glck kann ich nur sagen! Jetzt noch immer Anatomie zu lernen, wre der Overkill schlechthin!


Dann erklre ich die Operation Overkill fr gestartet *G* Also Chemie bis Neujahr aufarbeiten, dann bis zum 12.1. Ana & Bio lernen , nebenbei Seminar nach und vorbereiten, irgendwo noch Physik einschieben und nebenbei meine gerade beginnende Beziehung pflegen :Love:  .... knnte schlimmer sein.

 PS das doofe PsychSoz Referat will ja auch noch gemacht werden ... ohmenno :dagegen:

----------


## Brownie

die letzten zwei wochen vl sind bei mir auch irgendwie vorbeigegangen... also das hab ich definitiv noch vor in den ferien nachzulernen.
und wenn ich noch motivation und lust habe, dann fang ich an ana zu wiederholen. es is schon so bald august   :was ist das...?:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

du stresst JETZT schon mit physikum? deine probleme htt ich gern :/ biochemie II und physio II. yeah.

----------


## Strodti

Physikum? Ach ja, da war ja was   :bhh:   Mein Plan war eigentlich, dass ich mich Ende der nchsten Semesterferien (Mitte Mrz) mal mit der Vorbereituntg auseinandersetze. Also groben Lernplan erstellen, aktuelle MediSkript CD kaufe etc.
Fangt ihr eher an?

----------


## Brownie

> du stresst JETZT schon mit physikum? deine probleme htt ich gern :/ biochemie II und physio II. yeah.


ich gebs sie dir gerne   :Grinnnss!:  
ich bin halt net so ein genie, der einmal was liest und es dann kann. ich muss alles 76393703730943740 mal gelernt haben bevor es sitzt. und wenn ich damit erst in den 5 wochen die wir vorher frei haben, anfange dann schaff ich das nicht. 
auerdem wer sagt ich stresse? ich schrieb doch, dass ich wenn ich den aktuellen krams intus hab eventuell noch mit ana weitermache. stressen wre, wenn ich jetzt schon bewegungsapparat komplett wiederholt htte   ::-angel:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

naja. wir in ddorf haben seminare mit mndlichen abfragen in ana, biochemie und physio, die quasi so nen letztes aussieben vor physikum sind, und gewissermaen schon ne generalprobe physikum vorher darstellen. asoziale *******  :Big Grin:  naja, aber danach hat man alles in jedem fall intus. im 4. semester is das ganze dann :/ antestate, referate, abschlussklausur. yeah. 8[

----------


## Brownie

Frohe Weihnachten meine "Mit-Frustbeulen"   :Grinnnss!:  

damit ein bissel weihnachtsstimmung in diesen Thread kommt, poste ich mal den link zu meinem Lieblingsweihnachtslied. auch wenn ich es nicht singen kann sondern nur gerhrt lauschen kann   ::-angel:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_RROZMzAk

----------


## Hardyle

Boah, war ich froh, als ich "gestern" aus'm Physik-Praktikum raus bin. Man fasst es nicht, ich war wirklich am 23.12. NUR wegen Physik an der Uni - morgens Vorlesung und mittags Praktikum ... was fr ein Leben haben wir doch ...

Naja, heute aber schn gefeiert mit Freunden und der Family! In diesem Sinne mal an alle noch zwei schne Weihnachtsfeiertage!
Und wo wir gerade bei Weihnachtsliedern sind, da drfen wir diesen Dauerbrenner doch nicht vergessen! Geneit die paar Tage ohne Lernstress, das werde ich jetzt zumindest erstmal tun, auch wenn das Anatomiebuch unterm Bumchen lag. ;)

----------


## bobbit

Ferien   :Party:

----------


## abi07

Ferien - vorbei...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> naja. wir in ddorf haben seminare mit mndlichen abfragen in ana, biochemie und physio, die quasi so nen letztes aussieben vor physikum sind, und gewissermaen schon ne generalprobe physikum vorher darstellen. asoziale *******  naja, aber danach hat man alles in jedem fall intus. im 4. semester is das ganze dann :/ antestate, referate, abschlussklausur. yeah. 8[


Ha ha, gesiebt wird doch schon in Biochemie und Physio II, wer da durch ist, kommt auch zu 99% durch die Seminare und besteht hinterher das P...
Bleib mal locker, ist alles machbar! (Auch wenn man sich das so mitten im dritten Semester nicht vorstellen kannn..   :kotzen:  )

----------


## bobbit

> Ferien - vorbei...


Merke ich nichts von   ::-winky:

----------


## Cassy

Eigentlich wollte ich heute wieder lernen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust dazu  :Nixweiss:  Muss ich das blde Zeug frs Wahlfach eben morgen schreiben und ein bisschen schneller Physio und BC kapieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Cassy*
> Eigentlich wollte ich heute wieder lernen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust dazu


*hstel*  :Grinnnss!:  

Heute nur? Schn wrs! Bin seit einer Woche hnlich motiviert und zwinge mich jedesmal an den Schreibtisch, wo mich meine Bcher anlcheln.
Und weil ich jetzt nicht schlafen kann, wird Bio gemacht...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeKl

groes lob fr diese motivationsfhigkeit!

----------


## Cassy

Och, ich habe mir vor den Ferien vorgenommen dass ich bis nach Weihnachten nichts mache. Dies war gar nicht so schwer einzuhalten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich knnte mich auch an Ferien gewhnen...   :bhh:  . Ab Neujahr gehts wieder los. Physiologie und Anatomie (Situs) wollen gelernt werden. Wird wohl irgendwie klappen. Das Testat und die Physioklausur sind in der ersten Februarwoche. Ohne Klausurdruck lerne ich schrecklich ineffektiv *g*

----------


## thinker

Nchstes Ana-Testat: 16.1.
Beginn des Lernens: noch nx!
Alarmstufe: rot

 ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Naja, bis zum 16. Januar ist noch mehr Zeit als sonst zwischen den einzelnen Testaten zum Prp-Kurs liegt.... also kannst du es noch immer ruhig angehen lassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## bobbit

Man knnte sich ja mal etwas Biochemie anschauen...   ::-oopss:

----------


## Hardyle

Juhuu, ich hab die bungsaufgaben in Physik durch ... d. h. jetzt geht es erst so richtig los mit dem Lernen ...

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## thinker

> Naja, bis zum 16. Januar ist noch mehr Zeit als sonst zwischen den einzelnen Testaten zum Prp-Kurs liegt.... also kannst du es noch immer ruhig angehen lassen


Ja geht...mssen halt alles knnen...

----------


## Pampelmuse

Wie flieig Ihr schon wieder alle seid!!!   :grrrr....:   Habt Ihr Euch auch ber die Feiertage gar keine Erholung gegnnt???

Ich hatte "dank Norovirus" (beim Arbeiten eingefangen!!!!!!!!!!! ) eh drei Tage Zwangspause...

----------


## DeKl

tatschlich alle wahnsinnig fleiig. dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen! wichtig ist nur, nicht zu vergessen, da es auch noch ein leben nebenher gibt. gerade die ferien habe ich eigentlich immer so aufgefasst, als eigneten sie sich hervorragend zum leben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ferien sind was tolles  :Love:  Und in diesen befindet sich momentan auch noch mein schlechtes Gewissen  ::-angel:

----------


## Hardyle

> Wie flieig Ihr schon wieder alle seid!!!    Habt Ihr Euch auch ber die Feiertage gar keine Erholung gegnnt???


Sieht nur so aus bzw. hrt sich nur so an! ;) 
Ich denke nur, so ein bisschen neben bei geht immer. Ich knnt mich zum Beispiel nicht stundenlang vor den TV knallen oder am PC spielen ... dann lieber ein bisschen Kopfarbeit - so gechillt, in einer angenehmen Dosis. hehe Und es plagt einen dann wenigstens nicht das schlechte Gewissen.   :bhh:

----------


## Lava

Ich glaub ich hab whrend meines ganzen Studiums nie in den Ferien gelernt... nur zweimal, weil da Prfungen in den Ferien waren. Mitgenommen hab ich mir immer Bcher, aber reingeschaut?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Rael

> Ich glaub ich hab whrend meines ganzen Studiums nie in den Ferien gelernt... nur zweimal, weil da Prfungen in den Ferien waren. Mitgenommen hab ich mir immer Bcher, aber reingeschaut?


 :Meine Meinung: , Arbeitszwang whrend der Ferien- resp. Urlaubszeit ist pathologisch. Punkt.

----------


## papiertiger

dann sind Klausuren/Testate direkt nach den Ferien auch pathologisch   :Grinnnss!:    mir bleibt grad garnix anders brig als mich meinem Arbeitszwang hinzugeben.

----------


## Flemingulus

*galoppa galloppa galoppa galoppa*

*auf einem Zebra (oder ists doch nur ein Pferd?) durch den Thread reit' und ein Spruchband entfalte: IN DER KLINIK WIRD ALLES BESSER!*

----------


## papiertiger

:Grinnnss!:    och, mir gefllts ja momentan ganz gut

----------


## Flemingulus

Ja Du...  :Grinnnss!:  mit so einem Anatomie-kompatiblen Speichersystem htt mir die Vorklinik vielleicht auch ganz gut gefallen...  wobei, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab, gings jetzt mehr um Chemie, oder? Na auf alle Flle folgenreiches Lernen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> *galoppa galloppa galoppa galoppa*
> 
> *auf einem Zebra (oder ists doch nur ein Pferd?) durch den Thread reit' und ein Spruchband entfalte: IN DER KLINIK WIRD ALLES BESSER!*


Eine der groen Lgen der Menschheit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## horsedoc

> *galoppa galloppa galoppa galoppa*
> 
> *auf einem Zebra (oder ists doch nur ein Pferd?) durch den Thread reit' und ein Spruchband entfalte: IN DER KLINIK WIRD ALLES BESSER!*


Ey, gehst du wohl RUNTER von mir???  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe noch immer die Hoffnung dass in der Klinik alles besser wird *sich an das letzte Fnckchen Hoffnung klammert*   ::-oopss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Medizin studieren => 7 Kreise der Hlle betreten ... die Kunst dabei ist nicht verrckt zu werden ;)

----------


## papiertiger

> Medizin studieren => 7 Kreise der Hlle betreten ... die Kunst dabei ist nicht verrckt zu werden ;)


oder es vorher schon zu sein, dann kann einem nichts mehr passieren   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> oder es vorher schon zu sein, dann kann einem nichts mehr passieren


Meinst du wo die ganzen Psychiater herkommen ;)

----------


## papiertiger

> Meinst du wo die ganzen Psychiater herkommen ;)



Muss man denn unbedingt Psychiater werden, wenn man verrckt ist? *seufz*


ich meine... jeden Tag imaginierte Gruppentherapie mit meinen 30 durchgeknallten Innenkindern.. dann noch echte Patienten dazu.. das wre schon ein bisschen too much.   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

ich hasse die biochemie. echt jetze. so richtig. 8[

----------


## Brownie

ich war ne Woche im Ski Urlaub.
Hatte das Physiobuch dabei und kein einziges mal reingeschaut   :was ist das...?:  
(ich wei grad nicht ob ich mich rger, dass ich nichts gelernt habe, oder dass ich das schwere buch umsonst mitgeschleppt habe?   ::-angel:  )

Auf jeden Fall habe ich eine Lektion gelernt^^ Skifahren ist gar nicht so gefhrlich. Treppensteigen schon. 5 Tage auf der Piste gewesen, nix passiert. Abgesehen von dem einen "mist ich bin zu schnell, wie brems ich nochmal? ach lass ich mich einfach auf den hintern fallen" (und schlittere die restlichen 50 m auf demselbigen runter^^) aber heute morgen beim autobeladen, die treppe verfehlt und mir das knie dick geschlagen....

jaja die meisten unflle passieren im alltag   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Auf jeden Fall habe ich eine Lektion gelernt^^ Skifahren ist gar nicht so gefhrlich.


Ich glaube das sehen Herr Althaus und die bei dem Unfall mit ihm ums Leben gekommene Frau ganz anders ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht....

Wrde ich jetzt fahren, wrd ich mir nen Helm kaufen/ausleihen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hardyle

> Wrde ich jetzt fahren, wrd ich mir nen Helm kaufen/ausleihen


Das war auch mein Gedanke als ich das gerade in der Zeitung gelesen hab. So langsam wird das wohl echt lebenswichtig ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich kann sehr gut skifahren und beherrsche auch die wichtigen Regeln beim Skifahren. Leider sind viele Anfnger, die es irgendwie von irgendwem beigebracht bekommen haben, hufig nicht so umsichtig, auf andere Skifahrer zu achten bzw. ihre Fahrweise ihrem Knnen anzupassen. Da braucht es nur einer (!) kleinen Unachtsamkeit oder pltzlichen Richtungswechsels und zack hat man jemanden umgenietet (Anfnger halt ja auch gerne einfach unvermittelt an!). Die beiden mssen jedenfalls ordentlich Speed draufgehabt haben, wenn das SO ausgegangen ist. Und Pistenkreuzungen haben es in sich.....

----------


## papiertiger

Ich bin mal von einer einbeinigen (!) Skifahrerin an einer Schlepplift-Pisten Kreuzung aus dem Lift genietet worden.  Das fand ich einigermaen beeindruckend   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

> Die beiden mssen jedenfalls ordentlich Speed draufgehabt haben, wenn das SO ausgegangen ist. Und Pistenkreuzungen haben es in sich.....


Deshalb denke ich, dass beide keiner Anfnger waren. In meinen Augen wird Ski- und Snowboardfahren erst dann richtig gefhrlich, wenn man es besser kann. Nmlich dann, wenn man sich berhaupt mal traut, Speed aufzunehmen.

----------


## papiertiger

Oh, es gibt auch genug Anfnger die sich massiv berschtzen/zu wenig Respekt haben. Kann da im Zillertal den Blick von einem gewissen Sessellift aus auf die Harakiri runter empfehlen - gruselig.

----------


## Tessie

Oh, da kann ich mich noch lebhaft an meinen Ski-Kurs mit der Schulklasse erinnern! Von wegen Anfnger fahren nicht schnell!
Da bekamen die "Neulinge" den Ratschlag, wenn sie es nicht gescheit schaffen sollten, den Hang runter zu wedeln, dass man doch bitteschn Schuss fahren soll! Hauptsache man kommt unten an...  :Wand: 
Was ein Glck, dass ich als kleines Kind das "vernnftig" beigebracht bekommen habe!

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin zwar keine blutige Anfngerin mehr, habe aber vor schnellen Geschwindigkeiten ordentlich schiss und fahre nie all zu schnell. Passieren kann dennoch etwas, selbst wenn man nur auf der Piste steht und ein anderer rast in einen hinein  :Nixweiss: 


Zum eigentlichen Thread: mein Wahlfach an sich war ja gut, aber das Zeug das ich dafr machen muss ist tzend. Ich habe keine Lust mehr!  :kotzen:

----------


## FM4

> Helm- So langsam wird das wohl echt lebenswichtig ...


 War es eigentlich schon immer. Ich beobachte jedes Jahr die stets zunehmende Helmquote  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauta

> Deshalb denke ich, dass beide keiner Anfnger waren. In meinen Augen wird Ski- und Snowboardfahren erst dann richtig gefhrlich, wenn man es besser kann. Nmlich dann, wenn man sich berhaupt mal traut, Speed aufzunehmen.



Das Problem ist, dass durch die Carver jeder schnell viel SPeed drauf hat. Das EInschtzungsvermgen ber Raum und bentigte Muskelkraft lsst oft zu wnschen brig. Zudem halten viele weder ABstand ein, berholen unberlegt...
In der Skinationalmannschaft durften wir keinen cm ohne Helm fahren. Seitdem fahr ich IMMER mit Helm und meist auch mit Rckenprotektoren (auch, wenn ich am IDiotenhgel Kinder anlerne...grad da wird man schnell mal von nem Anfnger umgenietet).
Sorry fr OT, aber wenns ums Skifahren geht kann ich nicht anders   :Nixweiss:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich glaube das sehen Herr Althaus und die bei dem Unfall mit ihm ums Leben gekommene Frau ganz anders ...


irgendwie finde ich das total unangebracht immer von der namenlosen, toten skifahrerin zu sprechen   :grrrr....:  
Im Radio auch stndig "herr althaus und die tdlich verunglckte skifahrerin"
ich stell mir nur vor, dass sie vielleicht mann und kinder hat und die hren im radio von ihrer frau/mutter immer nur als objekt, das mit dem ach so tollen berhmten herr althaus zusammengestoen ist und dabei tdlich verunglckt ist   :Nixweiss:  klar bringen namen auch nicht wirklich was, aber ich finde die Entpersonifizierungen irgendwie makaber. 

und jetzt wo jemand mit nem "namen" verunglckt ist, blrrt jeder nach helmpflicht. wre es ein verletzter mann und nicht der thringische ministerprsident gewesen, dann wr wahrscheinlich nicht mal drber berichtet worden und kein hahn wrde danach krhen... 

und solange man alkoholisierte leute auf die piste lsst, braucht man meiner meinung nach gar nich von allgemeiner helmpflicht sprechen....

wie dem auch sei, mein ski-urlaub war schn, ich hab mich beim treppesteigen verletzt, weil ich ein alltagsdummkind bin und auf der piste vernnftig bin   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Brownie*
> ich stell mir nur vor, dass sie vielleicht mann und kinder hat


Vier (  :Aufgepasst!: ) Kinder und Gatte um genau zu sein!

Und back to topic: Noch drei Tage, und ich habe Chemie-Experimente weder nach- geschweige denn vorbereitet.  ::-oopss:  Hm, der Kittel mchte auch noch gewaschen und gebgelt werden...
Aber Bio sitzt jetzt!

----------


## Brownie

> Hm, der Kittel mchte auch noch gewaschen und gebgelt werden...


  :Grinnnss!:  ich habe beim ersten bc praktikum nach den semesterferien meinen kittel gesucht wie dumm. als ich ihn nich gefunden habe, hab ich beschlossen ich geh halt ohne und zieh einen von den schrecklich peinlichen "ich hab meinen kittel vergessen" lappen an, die die bei uns in der bc haben. und dann kam ich hin. und siehe da mein kittel   :Grinnnss!:   ich hatte den tatschlich nach dem letzten praktikum in der biochemie hngen lassen, wo er fast 3 monate einsam und verlassen rumgehangen hat   ::-oopss:  

ich habe mir heute einen lernplan fr die nchste woche geschrieben. das ist schonmal ein schritt in die richtige richtung   :Grinnnss!:   mal sehen wieviel ich tatschlich geschafft habe, bis uni wieder losgeht. wir haben zum glck noch die ganze nchste woche frei und es geht erst am 12. weiter.   ::-winky:

----------


## papiertiger

beneidenswert ;)

hier schlgt das Stndchen schon am Montag, mit dem Auftakt zu einer Woche, wie man sie voller kaum packen knnte. Klausur, Praktikumseingangstestate, Praktika, Referat, vorbereitungsaufwndige Seminare. Aber hey.. noch machts Spass ^^

Hab allerdings irgendwie mein Terminologie-Skript verschlampt. Mh. Das wr jetzt an sich recht dramatisch, so kurz vor der Klausur, wenn ich nicht eh beschlossen htte, dass ich mich nicht vorbereiten werde   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Bei mir geht's ein Glck erst am Mittwoch weiter. Aber da sind meine Tage dann auch wieder voll gesptopft - in den Mittagspausen haben wir dann gleich zwei Mal so nette Einfhrungsveranstaltungen. ;) Ein Glck geh ich nicht in die CH-Vorlesung davor, sonst wrden die mir auch noch mein Mittagessen streitig machen tz ...  :Grinnnss!: 

Nur das Lernen (fr CH und mein Lieblingsfach PH), das schieb ich irgendwie noch so vor mir her ...   ::-winky:

----------


## Tessie

Meine Uni ist einfach mal wieder gigantisch!   :hmmm...:  
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ein Schreiben erhalten bezglich Rckmeldung etc.. Kontonummer steht da, Verwendungszweck steht da, also irgendwie alles bis auf den Betrag. Mein logischer Verstand dachte sich also, dass wenn dazu nichts dasteht, wird es wohl der gleiche Betrag wie zum WS sein.
Gut, dass ich nochmal auf die richtige Homepage geklickt habe. Falls Frankfurter mitlesen und leider den gleichen falschen Gedanken wie ich gehabt haben sollten: *261,-* sind es zum Sommersemester!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> *261,-* sind es zum Sommersemester!


Naja wie heit es immer so schn: Es waren schon immer etwas teurer einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben.  :hmmm...: 

Zum Vergleich bei uns *64,50*

----------


## Strodti

In Marburg ist nichts exklusiv oder besonderes und trotzdem wollen die 230,78  von uns haben. Wir knnen das aber noch bis in den Februar hinauszgern.

----------


## Muriel

In den nicht mal 65 von MD ist aber kein Semesterticket drin, oder? Ich habe damals mit 80,-DM angefangen (allerdings auch ohne Fahrschein, mit dann ein Jahr spter 120,-DM), jetzt will Aachen, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, knapp 190 haben. Das ist ne heftige Inflation.

----------


## Hardyle

261  Semesterbeitrag? Wow! Was ist denn alles inbegriffen? Sind Tickets incl?
Im Vergleich zu Ulm rund 95 , aber ohne Semesterticket. Bei mir kam aber noch nichts wegen der Rckmeldung.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch  mit der Verwendung der Gelder aus Studiengebhren aus?
Dank Studiengebhren (lol) bekommen wir in Ulm alle Skripte fr Praktika, VL und Seminare kostenlos in Heftform und ein Anfangsdruckerkontingent gibt es noch oben drauf - immerhin etwas. Im ersten und fnften Semester gibt es noch ein nettes "Ersti-Paket". ;)
Bzw. wie ist's in den Lndern ohne Studiengebhren? Wie viel habt ihr denn an zustzlichen Ausgaben (also mal von Bchern abgesehen)?

----------


## Strodti

Unsere Studiengebhren wurden ja abgeschafft  :Grinnnss!: . Vorher wurde der Internetzugang beim HRZ kostenfrei gestellt und die Chemikalienpauschale fr das Chemiepraktikum abgeschafft. Ach ja, die Anatomen haben neue Mikroskope fr den Histounterricht. Wenn man der hessischen Landespolitik glauben kann, soll es nun keine Verschlechterung durch den Wegfall der Gebhren geben.
Von den 230,78  sind 107,08  fr das Semesterticket.

----------


## thinker

Wir bezahlen dieses Semester 206,-, davon sind 130,- fr das NRW-Ticket. 
Aber Skripte gibt es bei uns gar nicht von den Profs (hchstens Folien online in den kleinen Fchern) und deswegen kriegen wir da trotz Studigebhren nix umsonst...hm

----------


## SuperSonic

Ihr habt's gut. 542  hier, ohne Semesterticket.  :was ist das...?: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## Stina 1

Wrzburg ist wieder mal was besonders:
633.50 Euro mit Semesterticket.

----------


## thinker

> Wrzburg ist wieder mal was besonders:
> 633.50 Euro mit Semesterticket.


Was ???? Wofr ???
Ihr habt aber den Betrag OHNE Studigebhren genannt oder ?

----------


## Muriel

Die Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen, Thinker  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> In den nicht mal 65 von MD ist aber kein Semesterticket drin, oder? Ich habe damals mit 80,-DM angefangen (allerdings auch ohne Fahrschein, mit dann ein Jahr spter 120,-DM), jetzt will Aachen, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, knapp 190 haben. Das ist ne heftige Inflation.


Na aber Schtzelein, natrlich ist da ein Semesterticket dabei.....
und die haben auch gerade die Gebhren um 10,00  angehoben bis dato
war man mit 54,50 dabei.....

----------


## Meuli

> Was ???? Wofr ???
> Ihr habt aber den Betrag OHNE Studigebhren genannt oder ?


Nee, das war mit Studiengebhren (ohne sinds 133,50, bzw. ich glaub, das Semesterticket wurde geringfgig erhht und die 50Euro Verwaltungskostenbeitrag fallen jetzt ab dem SoSe weg *glaub*)

----------


## Muriel

Na, das relativiert doch einiges  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

Ich dachte grad schon, als ich die Beitrge gesehen hab, dass das ja zu krass wre ohne Studiengebhren ...

Ja also in Ulm kommen halt zu den 95 noch 80  frs Semesterticket drauf. Eure Tickets sind aber teilweise auch ganz schn teuer im Vergleich zu unserem - ihr msst ja dann einen ganz schn groen Geltungsbereich haben!

Wusste garnicht, dass es so etwas wie eine Gebhr fr Chemikalien gibt ... die wurde dann bei uns wohl auch abgeschafft. Letztes Jahr haben sie den Prpsaal um ein "Theatrum Anatomicum" erweitert, in dem z. B. OP-Vorfhrungen an Leichen durchgefhrt werden knnen, oder wir hatten jetzt im Dez. noch ein paar Einfhrungen an Prparaten vom Anatomie-Sem. aus (richtig prppen tun wir ja erst im 3.). Bei uns ist die FS echt hinterher, dass die Studiengebhren wenigstens mglichst sinnvoll eingesetzt werden - ein positives daran!

----------


## Brownie

ah genau rckmeldung ...
bisher hab ich jedes mal nen brief bekommen, dass ich mich bis dann und dann zurckmelden muss. 
ab diesem semester ist alles online. (wir kriegen nicht mal mehr nen studi ausweis geschickt sondern nen link zu unsrem ausweis, den wir dann selbst ausdrucken   :Grinnnss!:   ) krieg ich dann auch keine benachrichtigung mehr? bis jetzt kam mal noch nichts... aber msste bis zum 15.1. doch eigentlich gemacht werden, oder?

----------


## Anniebody

> (wir kriegen nicht mal mehr nen studi ausweis geschickt sondern nen link zu unsrem ausweis, den wir dann selbst ausdrucken    )


Oh jaa, das kommt mir bekannt vor.. was bin ich doch stolz auf meinen selbst ausgedruckten Papier-Studentenauswei - wozu ich bei der Immatrikulation ein Foto mit abgegeben habe wei ich bis heute nicht.

Man sollte meinen, bei den 604  die wir an Studien- plus Verwaltungsgebhren zahlen, sollte der Ausweis etwas anders aussehen... achja, Semesterticket nicht inbegriffen. Das kostet nochmal 116,80  
 :dagegen:  
Wobei mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, dass das im nchsten Semester auch wieder teurer wird...

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass es bei uns einige Angebote gibt, die aus den Studiengebhren finanziert werden - Kurse wie "Virtuelle Anatomie", der Sonographie-Kurs, Mentoren-Tutoren-Programm...

Naja, dann schaun wir mal auf welche Gesamtsumme wir im nchsten Semester wohl kommen werden...   ::-oopss:

----------


## Tessie

Ihr msst euch schon bis zum 15.1. rckmelden? Bei uns geht die Rckmeldefrist den ganzen Januar ber und wer es verpennt haben sollte, dem wird auch noch mal im Februar die Gelegenheit gegeben, nur muss man dann "zur Strafe" quasi 15 mehr zahlen.  :Grinnnss!:  
Naja, und unser Studentenausweis ist vergleichsweise "schick": So ein Teil im Kreditkarten-Format mit Foto vornedrauf und dann ist noch das Verkehrsticket aufgedruckt (zwei Zeilen mit Gltigkeitsdatum und -bereich).  :hmmm...:  

Studiengebhren haben wir ja zurzeit in Hessen keine (aber die Wahl kommt noch...  :Keks:  ), aber eigentlich mssen wir hier nicht extra was bezahlen: Die Skripte (Bio und Chemie) gabs kostenlos, wohingegen Histo gezahlt werden musste, in Physik wird es wohl genauso sein.
Mal von den Bcherkosten abgesehen, halten sich die Kosten frs Studium an sich deutlich in Grenzen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Heute Rektum und Analkanal gelernt (wird sicher nicht mein Lieblingsthema   ::-oopss:  )... nun dann noch Leber.... und dann fehlt nur noch- der ganze Rest..   :Keks:

----------


## papiertiger

noch nicht wirklich lange zuhause, Mittagspause war nicht weil die Biochemiker dank allzu ausfhrlicher Einfhrung derart in Zeitverzug gerieten, dass die Vorlesung sich schlichtmal ber das einzige bisschen Pause dass wir heute gehabt htten ausdehnte, also seit acht durchgehend Uni, und nu Kopfschmerzen und mde und kaputt und keine Lust auf irgendwas anderes als pennen oder nixtun und eigentlich msste ich jetzt was lernen. Nein. nicht msste, muss! Auf gehts ; )

----------


## thinker

Achsoooo, ja dann ist Kln mit ber 700 Euro wohl die Extrawurst ^^


Oh man, shit, nur noch 9 Tage bis zum Testat und ich kann noch nix, aber muss den Kopf und die Extremitten noch lernen...ohje ohje...shit....ob ichs schaffe.... :/

----------


## papiertiger

ja, ber 700 kommt nicht mal das teure Hamburg.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

in hannover haben wir auch ber 750 euro   :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

Das Zeug fr`s Wahlfach ist fertig.... bestimmt nicht so wie es die sich erhoffen aber immerhin fertig. Solange ich ne 4 oder besser dafr bekomme bin ich schon zufrieden  :Grinnnss!: 

Dann werden jetzt wohl oder bel BC und Physio folgen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Passt schon Kleene.... weit doch, manchmal braucht es eben etwas lnger  :hmmm...:  *fltet und schaut unschuldig*

----------


## Cassy

Daisy, ich nehm dich als mein Vorbild  ::-angel:

----------


## Gimlie

Sacht mal wer hat denn eigentlich dieses doofe Physik, Chemie, Naturwissenschaftsblddingens da erfunden??
Glaub ich genie erst mal noch den letzten freien Tag!
Ach nee geht ja net muss ja noch Chemieprotokoll fertig machen!

----------


## Brownie

> Heute Rektum und Analkanal gelernt (wird sicher nicht mein Lieblingsthema   )... nun dann noch Leber.... und dann fehlt nur noch- der ganze Rest..


du hast grad das thema meiner letzten mndlichen prfung gelernt   :Grinnnss!:  
ich fand den prfer so geil. ich hatte eine frage zur mimischen muskulatur und danach meinte er "nun widmen wir uns mal einem ganz anderen Thema. Was knnen Sie mir ber das Rektum erzhlen?"

ich hab gestern endlich angefangen embryologie zu lernen. die vorlesungen waren bei uns ja fr den canalis analis und ich hab dementsprechend nur 2 von den 6 besucht   ::-oopss:  
aber gestern beim selbstnachlesen im buch, merkte ich, dass mir das thema eigentlich gefllt. total interessant. schade, dass der prof so ne vollniete war...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Hardyle

> Sacht mal wer hat denn eigentlich dieses doofe Physik, Chemie, Naturwissenschaftsblddingens da erfunden??


Juhuuu ein Gleichgesinnter! ;) Ich schiebs auch nur so vor mir her ... nchste Woche Klausur in beidem. =(

@Brownie: Oh, erinner mich blo nicht an Embryologie - ich habs mir ganz bestimmt, sicher vorgenommen Embryologie in den Ferien zu wiederholen ;), aber nein, dazu kam ich mal garnicht! Ich habe es vorgezogen, das Anatomie-Seminar fr Donnerstag vorzubereiten (Herz-Kreislaufsystem). Tja, mit Embryologie werde ich dann wohl das Wochenende nach der CH-PH-Klausur verbringen.
Aber, stimmt, es ist wirklich interessant!

----------


## thinker

Haha, ich habe eben eine Blume fr die Gedenkfeier fr den Prpkurs gekauft: eine Orchidee! Die war so schn und mir ist leider erst danach aufgefallen, dass das gar nicht so passend ist vielleicht.....egal. Die ist schn und grazil! Das passt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CFT-20

mh... semesterendspurt!!! :bhh: 

heute oberbauchorgane gemacht, jetzt sind die unterbauchorgane dran... find die organe soweit ganz gut, blo is das becken nicht grade mein freund. 5 tage haben mer ja noch.  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bauchorgane sind fertisch.... nun mach ich gleich noch Zwerchfell... Ich find Innervation und die ganze unterschiedliche Gefversorgung...Lymphabflu usw... sooooo viel...   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## papiertiger

Sieg ber Rom! (Terminologieklausr   :Grinnnss!:  )  und BC Referat Klappe Nr 1 auch weg


jetzt gehts zwar frhlich weiter mit der lieben Biochemie (und was da noch so alles kommt diese Woche) , aber immerhin bin ich jetzt zuhause in Bettnhe, hab heie Zitrone und warme Heizung, und irgendwann ist ja auch mal Wochenende wieder, hoffe ich.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stina 1

@ Papiertiger: Glckwunsch.

----------


## Flemingulus

... und gute Besserung @Zitronentiger!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ui, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Hardyle

Von mir auch Glckwunsch und gute Besserung!

Ich sitz grad noch an CH - heute in einer Woche, ganz genau um die Zeit habe ich nmlich meine CH-Klausur und anschlieend meine PH-Klausur.

----------


## altalena

War heut nach lngerer Abstinenz mal wieder in der Chemie-VL *rusper* und zack! schon geht mir der Arsch wieder auf Grundeis..... jetzt heit es RANKLOTZEN bis Ende des Monats  :dagegen:

----------


## Strodti

Ich sitz gerade an der Vorbereitung des Biochemiepraktikums. Habe in den Ferien und der Anatomietestatzeit davor ganz vergessen, wie anstrengend das sein kann. Meine optimistischen Wiederholungsplne fr die Ferien haben sich erstmal in Luft aufgelst. Physio muss ich spter machen, Anatomie (Situs) muss parallel zur Prparation gelernt werden. Irgendwie klappt das schon. Zum Glck sind in 4 Wochen mal wieder Ferien   :Party:  
Jetzt noch den Endspurt und dann sind wieder vier Scheine in der Tasche.

P.S.: Wenn mir jemand Montag das Biochemietestat schreibt, bekommt der-/diejenige einen Kuchen von mir gebacken   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Na toll, ich habe erst in 9 Wochen wieder Ferien... dieses blde BC-Praktikum liegt nmlich in den Ferien  :kotzen:

----------


## DocOZ

ich hab in mehr als 10 wochen erst wieder ferien, aber dann bin ich ja endlich im 4.!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Stina 1

> ..
> 
> P.S.: Wenn mir jemand Montag das Biochemietestat schreibt, bekommt der-/diejenige einen Kuchen von mir gebacken


Mit Schreiben habe ich kein Problem und von Bestehen war nicht die rede.  :Grinnnss!:  
Darf ich mir den Kuchen wnschen?

----------


## Strodti

Du hast die Riesenauswahl: Marmor-, Nuss- oder Zitronenkuchen.

----------


## Brownie

> Du hast die Riesenauswahl: Marmor-, Nuss- oder Zitronenkuchen.


ich wrd nen zitronenkuchen nehmen   ::-angel:  
wir knnen aber auch tauschen.
du schreibst mir bernchste woche die molekulargenetik und ich das bc testat   :bhh:  

ich hab gestern abend mal wieder physio angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass ich irgendwie doch ein physiogenie bin *rusper* genie im sinne von ich hab nich komplett alles vergessen^^ bei vielen dingen hats geklingelt so a la "das haste mal gehrt, ah genau ja so war das". wenigstens etwas.
mal schauen. ich hab mir noch 2 stunden fr heute vorgenommen eigentlich, aber ich war schon 10 stunden arbeiten heute... ich bin so fertig... und morgen muss ich auch nochmal 4 stunden arbeiten.
was tut man nicht alles, um zum physikum freizuhaben?
das war nmlich der deal. ich arbeite die kompletten ferien, abgesehen von den 3 tagen die ich noch im urlaub war und den feiertagen natrlich, und sammel berstunden, die ich dann in gleitzeit umtauschen kann im sommer, damit ich nich nen tag vorm physikum noch arbeiten muss oder so... und ein bissel lernurlaub hab... lernurlaub ph ob ich den nutze? wenn ich mir so meine anfangs so vielversprehcenden ferien anschaue   ::-oopss: 

und ich sollte mich so langsam mal ums kpp kmmern... noch 6 wochen bis zu den letzten semesterferien, die mir bleiben... und ich brauch noch 30 tage. ich hab vor weihnachten in meinem wunsch-kh angerufen und die haben im februar/mrz schon alles voll... ich glaub ich werde morgen in den sauren apfel beien und mal in dem kh anrufen, wo ich die ersten 60 tage gemacht habe. weitere 30 tage versklavung aber wenns die letzte mglichkeit ist....   :was ist das...?:

----------


## papiertiger

Wo denn, wenn ich fragen darf? (hab meinen ersten Abschnitt ja auch in MA gemacht ;) )

Strodti, ich tts auch machen. Hatte gerade einen sehr motivierenden Tag bzgl. Biochemie, interessantes Praktikum und gerade, eigentlich eher ohne ernsthaft dran zu glauben dass da was sinnvolles bei rauskommt, im Moodle eine Altklausur gemacht - 95 % obwohl ich mir bis jetzt nur einen von den drei Themenkomplexen berhaupt angesehen habe   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stina 1

Ein Nusskuchen wre schon gut. Also wenn ich das BC-Testat schreibe, besteht wenigstens noch die Chance, dass das was wird, aber Molekularbiologie....

----------


## Tessie

Na dann mag ich aber auch ein Stck Kuchen haben! Egal von welchem!  :bhh:  

Und hier gibt es erst mal gar keine Ferien! Da wird dann nmlich die Physik durchgehechelt! Ich fand Physik und Chemie in der Schule wirklich toll (ernsthaft!) , aber das Tempo, welches unsere Chemiker hier vorgeben ist dann doch leicht befremdlich...  :was ist das...?:  Ich werd jetzt mal weiter meine pKs und Ks und Puffer berechnen...  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

> Wo denn, wenn ich fragen darf? (hab meinen ersten Abschnitt ja auch in MA gemacht ;)


in germersheim wollt ich eigentlich gern machen. das is ein gutes haus und auch gut zu fahren fr mich. ich wohn da in der nhe. 
jetzt isses halt doch wieder karlsruhe. 
meint ihr es ist bengstigend, dass sie am telefon sich _gefreut_ haben, dass ich 30 tage komme? so nach dem motto "wir sind total unterbesetzt, natrlich knnen wir praktikanten gebrauchen"   :was ist das...?:  aber so war es bisher ja immer... war gar nich so selten, dass ich allein mit einer examinierten schwester war auf der station. andre stationen (mit weniger betten) hatten 2 examinierte und 2 praktikanten/pflegeschler....

----------


## schenky

> ss sie am telefon sich _gefreut_ haben, dass ich 30 tage komme? so nach dem motto "wir sind total unterbesetzt, natrlich knnen wir praktikanten gebrauchen"


Wo in KA ? Auf welche Station kommst du denn ?   ::-oopss:

----------


## Brownie

stdtisches klinikum
wei noch nicht wo. nur wo definitiv nicht. ich hab mir nmlich gewnscht, dass ich nicht mehr auf die station muss, wo ich die ersten 60 tage gemacht habe  :was ist das...?:

----------


## schenky

Wars so schlimm ? Welche Station war das ?
(ich hab dort gearbeitet)

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch dir dass du auf einer besseren Station landest und nicht nur bescheuerte Arbeiten verrichten sondern auch mal interessante Dinge sehen darfst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

> Wars so schlimm ? Welche Station war das ?
> (ich hab dort gearbeitet)


jetzt hab ich angst   ::-angel:  

*flster* b31
die leute waren eigentlich mit ein zwei ausnahmen total lieb aber ich hatte definitiv das gefhl, dass jeder einzelne berfordert war. und gar nich anders konnte als den praktikanten ordentlich was an arbeit zu geben, weil sie sonst gar net zu potte gekommen wren... und der gang ist sooooooo lang   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Mal abgesehen, dass alles so tzend ist, weil nchste Woche das letzte Ana-Testat ist, dann 2 Wochen Neurokurs intensiv, dann Neurokjlausur, dann Physikumsprfung Anatomie....


...wollt ich mal gesagt haben:....



...dass ich das Prppen doch vermissen werde! 
Ich mag das glaub ich ganz gerne. Vorallem Eingeweide prppen macht Spa (mein Fu ist doof   :bhh: )....d.h., dass ich hoffe, dass nchstes Jahr alles passt und ich zustzlich noch HiWi spielen kann beim nchsten Prp-kurs.

Und die Gedenkfeier heute war auch gut gemacht!

----------


## papiertiger

Ist ja oft von Station zu Station sehr unterschiedlich - vielleicht hast du ja diesmal Glck *wnsch*


Und in Mannheim direkt kommt nicht in Frage?  War letzten Sommer im Theresienkrankenhaus, da war sehr kurzfristig noch was zu kriegen. Lie sich eigentlich aushalten   :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

ich wohne nicht in mannheim sondern 60 km davon entfernt. ich pendle zur uni. von daher nehm ich doch lieber ein kh in der nhe von daheim.
und ja vielleicht wirds ja gar nich so schlimm. ich darf auch mal glck haben, beschliee ich einfach mal   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, ich sa den halben Tag an Chemie ... langsam glaube ich, ich hab bisher echt noch zu wenig fr die Klausur gemacht! *haare zaus* Es lief berhaupt nicht gut ... muss ich morgen nochmal richtig ranklotzen!  :grrrr....:  


@Brownie: Drck dir die Daumen, dass du eine gute Station kriegst! ;) Wird schon werden ... 

Apropos Praktikum: Ich war Anfang der Woche mal wieder auf meiner alten Station vom FSJ und es war einfach zu nett, die Leute mal wieder gesehen zu haben - saen dann noch eine ganze Stunde im Aufenthaltsraum und haben ber das Gesundheitssystem diskutiert, whrend mein Ex-Kollege mich gleich zum Kurven (vor)schreiben angestiftet hat  la "kannst des noch?".   :bhh:

----------


## schenky

> jetzt hab ich angst   
> 
> *flster* b31


Mein Beileid   :Grinnnss!:  endlose Gomerweiten........

So, Prpkurs vorbei, jetzt noch 2 BC Testate,Physioklausur und Physikklausur   :Keks:   :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

Vermisst du denn Prp-Kurs schon?

----------


## schenky

Nein   :Grinnnss!:  

Aber ich mache in den Ferien den Aufbaukurs (als Wahlfach).

----------


## Strodti

Was ist denn ein Aufbaukurs zum Prpkurs?

----------


## schenky

Ganz genau weiss ich das selbst nicht.  ::-oopss: 
Es gibt nur einen Prof. der das hier bei uns anbietet. 
Er meinte es wrde ganz anders ablaufen als der Prpkurs ( weniger Leute, anderes vorgehen, kein Leistungsdruck)
Angesichts dessen, dass der Prpkurs hier ins 2,5 Monaten durchgezogen wird und ich damit auch das Wahlfach abgehakt habe, finde ich das ne gut Sache.

----------


## Strodti

Ja, das hrt sich gut an. Berichte dann mal davon. Sowas htte ich mir hier auch gewnscht, da wir den den Prpkurs auch nur in einem Semester abbacken. Wre vielleicht eine gute Wiederholungsmglichkeit fr das Physikum. Ich hab mich bei den Anatomen mal als studentische Hilfskraft beworben. Den Zweitsemestern Neuroana beibringen ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, um es selbst besser zu lernen.

----------


## schenky

Ich werde berichten .....

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich mir das ganze Zeug dann dauerhaft und frs Physikum ausreichend merken kann  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cassy

schenky ich beneide dich drum... wir knnten aber auch tauschen  :Grinnnss!:  Du machst fr mich das BC-Praktium in den Ferien und ich den Aufbau-Kurs zum Prppen.... der htte mich wirklich auch interessiert.

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, ich habe vorgestern Abdomen inkl. Leiste und gestern Thorax (immer Muskeln, Gefe, Nerven) gelernt.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Heute wollte ich das nur noch mal kurz wiederholen   ::-stud:  und dann den Hals lernen. 
Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass ich die Hlfte schon wieder vergessen habe   :Keks:  und erst jetzt am Abend (nach der ausfhrlichen Wiederholung) mit dem Thema Hals (Muskeln, Gefe, Nerven) anfangen kann.
Das ist so zum   :kotzen:  
Geht Euch das auch so? Man lernt ein Thema - denkt sich, man kann es - und am nchsten Tag ist ein Groteil wieder vergessen   :grrrr....:  
Was macht man blo dagegen???
Ich glaube mein Gedchtnis ist ein Sieb (hier fehlt ein passender Smiley   :hmmm...:  )

----------


## SuperSonic

> Geht Euch das auch so? Man lernt ein Thema - denkt sich, man kann es - und am nchsten Tag ist ein Groteil wieder vergessen


Das kenne ich nur zu gut.   :was ist das...?:  

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## Brownie

das kenne ich auch...

das passiert vorallem, wenn ich nur auf mc fragen lerne. schwer zu erklren, aber ich unterscheide da zwischen lernen, und auf die prfung lernen... fr die prfung lern ich irgendwie so, dass ich die richtige antwort _erkenne_ und nicht dass ich sie wirklich _wei_ und ich glaube das ist ne falsche taktik... hilft zwar die prfungen zu bestehen aber nicht um wirklich wissen zu sammeln....

----------


## papiertiger

mh, was man dagegen macht? wiederholen! ; ) irgendwann sitzt es dann doch.


+ was ich bis jetzt auch gelegentlich mal festgestellt habe: manchmal glaubt man auch nur, Dinge vergessen zu haben. Wenn man sie braucht, sind sie dann pltzlich doch da.

----------


## Stina 1

> ... manchmal glaubt man auch nur, Dinge vergessen zu haben. Wenn man sie braucht, sind sie dann pltzlich doch da.


Nee, ich kenn das genau anders:

Man wei Dinge und wenn man sie wirklich braucht sind sie weg. Braucht man sie "nicht mehr", sind sie wieder da!!

Das ist zum Heulen
 :Traurig:

----------


## papiertiger

Ist mir jetzt noch nicht passiert   :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

> das kenne ich auch...
> 
> das passiert vorallem, wenn ich nur auf mc fragen lerne. schwer zu erklren, aber ich unterscheide da zwischen lernen, und auf die prfung lernen... fr die prfung lern ich irgendwie so, dass ich die richtige antwort _erkenne_ und nicht dass ich sie wirklich _wei_ und ich glaube das ist ne falsche taktik... hilft zwar die prfungen zu bestehen aber nicht um wirklich wissen zu sammeln....


so ziemlich das einzig sinnvolle was uns unsere OE - Tutorin (die ansonsten einigermaen unsympathisch war   :hmmm...:  ) immer wieder eingeschrft hat: Immer den Abruf mitlernen.

Ist gerade fr mndliche Prfungen unheimlich wichtig.

----------


## Stina 1

> so ziemlich das einzig sinnvolle was uns unsere OE - Tutorin (...)


Was heit denn OE?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

Orientierungseinheit

----------


## Stina 1

Was bitte ist eine Orientierungseinheit und was macht man da?

----------


## papiertiger

sich orientieren?   :Grinnnss!:  

OE war bei uns verpflichtend vor eigentlichem Semesterbeginn eine Woche lang jeweils ganztgig.. gemacht hat man da Verschiedenes, von Kennenlernspielchen ber Organisatorisches (Bibliotheksausweis, Kantinen/Schlsselkarte frs Klinikum besorgen etc. pp.) bis hin zu Vortrgen ber Lernmethodik) - wenn man grundstzlich mit den Ablufen an einer Universitt vertraut war/sich die Mhe gemacht hatte, sich vorher mal durch die Fakulttshomepage zu whlen war das ganze nicht so bermig sinnvoll, aber.. naja. ganz nett wars schon, dass sich die Leute die Mhe gemacht haben   :hmmm...:   und das Abendprogramm war meistens nett   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Nun sind die Ferien schon wieder vorbei... Morgen gibts zum Einstieg erstmal schn einen 8 bis 20 Uhr Tag inkl. BC-Testat. Habe mich heute weiter durch das Thema geqult, aber BC und ich werden wohl nie die besten Freunde.

----------


## Jauheliha

> Nun sind die Ferien schon wieder vorbei...


Bin ich eigentlich die Einzige, deren Ferien schon seit einer Woche vorbei sind?? Wir mussten direkt am 5.1. wieder ran :was ist das...?:  

Aaaaaaaber: In knapp vier Wochen beginnen die Semesterferien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

ne, also bei mir ist auch schon eine woche nix mehr mit ferien   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

Bei mir ging es am 7. wieder los! Also aber Ferien sind erst Ende Feb. da wir noch Bio-Blockpraktikum incl. Klausur haben.    ::-oopss:  

Heute wieder den ganzen Tag Chemie und Physik reingeprgelt - in der Lerngruppe wars wenigstens heiterer als allein zu Hause am Schreibtisch. Jetzt noch fr morgen (CH und Humangenetik) vorbereiten, dann lass ich es fr heute sein!

----------


## abi07

> Heute Rektum und Analkanal gelernt (wird sicher nicht mein Lieblingsthema   )... nun dann noch Leber.... und dann fehlt nur noch- der ganze Rest..


Dann sei mal froh, dass du nicht den W. hast - ist nmlich _sein_ Lieblingsthema... :hmmm...: 

Ich wnsch euch (Miss/CFT) viel Erfolg am Montag/Dienstag! Ich habs ja zum Glck schon hinter mir - war nicht schlimm, er hat fast nur klinische Sachen gefragt und zum Becken nur den Lymphabfluss des Uterus...  :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich hab Angst vor morgen! Hab immer kurz vor der Prfung das Gefhl nix mehr zu wissen bzw.alles zu verwechseln..   :Oh nee...:  

@abi- Ich wr sooo gern beim W. Ich find den toll!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

fr nichts in der welt htte ich beim w. gerne prfung^^

mal schauen wie es morgen so wird... hab ein bisschen muffe vor den iliaca interna sten... der eine oder andere is naemlich weg. hoffentlich zhle ich dann die richtigen auf   ::-angel:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ach so schlimm is der W. nicht. Halte ihn fr fairer als viele Andere... Das ist nur ein Gercht.. Die Fragen sind nicht so schlimm und wenn man in der Vorlesung war wei man ja worauf er wert legt.. 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Viel Glck euch morgen!

----------


## Brownie

wieso verschwinden veranstaltungen aus dem stundenplan und andre tauchen auf ohne dass ich das mitbekomme?
der letzte stand auf dem ich war, war heute 11-13 uhr gendiagnostik als einzige veranstaltung. 
eben bekomm ich nen anruf, ob ich eigentlich in die vl komme. ich so "ja klar um elf dann." und dann der hammer. mein anrufer "die haben um 9 noch eine reingelegt. vorverlegt von irgendwann nchste woche"
 :grrrr....:   da aktualisiert man 7 Tage mal seinen Stundenplan nicht und schwupps verpasst man vorlesungen... bah. ich mein es war 9.03 als ich angerufen wurde. selbst wenn ich den nchsten mglichen zug nehmen wrde, wr ich erst kurz vor vorlesungsende da.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@Brownie: Hrt sich ziemlich chaotisch an...

@Miss/CFT: Naja, fr den Kurs an sich ist es natrlich super, aber ich htte nichts gegen einen anderen Prfer...

Viel Erfolg nochmal!

So, ich muss mich jetzt endlich mal an mein Psychoreferat machen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bestanden bestanden bestanden! Juchuu.... wobei ich auch nichts gegen einen anderen Prfer htte. Das ist immer so unberechenbar! Beim W. wei man wenigstens, dass er auf Lymphknoten, Arterienstchen und klin. Bezge steht. 
Ich wurde ber Entstehung von Harn und Harnabflu gefragt; ber Niere inkl. art. Versorgung, Ureter und warum d. Harn nicht wieder aus der Blase zurckfliet... Art. illiaca interna, und akzessorische Geschlechtsdrsen... War echt ok.   ::-winky:

----------


## Cassy

Na dann Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Glckwunsch!!!! Naja, bis auf das letzte Testat hat mich der W. aber bisher jedes Mal mit irgendwas berrascht...am Freitag eigentlich nur damit, dass er mich gar kein Organ gefragt hat (wenn man die Nierenentwicklung mal nicht als Organfrage rechnet).

----------


## CFT-20

mh. bestanden. :P

gefragt wurde einmal die komplette entwicklung bis auf uere geschlechtsorgane und darm.
ansonsten durfte ich ihm halt was ber ureter, harnblase, die ganzen drsen, urethra und was da noch so ist erzhlen. erektionsvorgang, iliaca ste, plexus lumbalis, beckenbodenmuskulatur.
beim oberbauchpaket wollte er die arterielle dnndarm-, magen- und milzversorgung, pankreatische wege, papillen und portokavale anastomosen wissen.

und das in 20 minuten^^

----------


## Cassy

Gratulation!!!!

Ganz schn lange Prfungen die ihr habt. Bei uns waren es nur ca. 10 Minuten pro Person. Der hat bei dir also wirklich verdammt viel wissen wollen.

----------


## Brownie

> @Brownie: Hrt sich ziemlich chaotisch an...


und es geht grad weiter *schreiend im kreis renn*
es hie die ganze zeit aus inoffiziellen quellen, das sose wrde am 30.3. beginnen. das lsf kann man leider noch nicht aufs sommersemester umstellen, das studi-sekretariat gibt keine auskunft ("Sie haben doch einen Leitfaden mit Matrix"). und eben dieser leitfaden fr das 2. studienjahr ist aber fr das jahr 07/08 gewesen. wir haben uns trotzdem dran gehalten und bisher hat es von den terminen her gepasst. heute tauchte der neue leitfaden auf fr 08/09 und pltzlich geht das sommersemester schon am 23.3. lost   :grrrr....:  das is ganz schn bld, weil einige von uns (ich auch) ber den unisport einen skiurlaub in der vermeintlich letzten ferienwoche gebucht haben... der nun abgesagt werden muss   :was ist das...?:  

gratulation an die erfolgreichen testatler

----------


## schenky

> und es geht grad weiter *schreiend im kreis renn*
> es hie die ganze zeit aus inoffiziellen quellen, das sose wrde am 30.3. beginnen.


Also hier steht,dass die Vorlesungen am 30.03. beginnen   :Grinnnss!: 

Bei uns gehts erst am 20.04. weiter   :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Wrde das Semester bei uns auch im Mrz beginnen, dann htte ich maximal ne Woche Ferien   ::-oopss:  

@Schenky: sag mal, wie ist denn das BC-Praktikum? Oder habt ihr das noch gar nicht weil die 2. Eingangsklausur noch fehlt?

----------


## schenky

Ja wir haben am Donnerstag die 2. Klausur und am Freitag die Vorbesprechung.  Montag sollte es dann losgehen.(wenn ich das mit der 2.Klausur hinbekomme)

----------


## Cassy

Das mit der zweiten schaffst du locker  :hmmm...:  

Ich frag mich allerdings wo mein ganzes Wissen sich versteckt, schlielich hab ich den Schrott schon mal gelernt und nun doch das eine oder andere wieder vergessen  :grrrr....:  Gibst du mir morgen nochmals wegen der genauen Themen Bescheid? Das wr total super!

----------


## Tessie

Bh! Chemie fr Chemiker oder Chemie fr Mediziner oder was jetzt?  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  
Chemie ist ein wunderbares Fach  :Love:  , aber wenn der olle Versuch nicht hingehauen hat und man dann trotzdem sich noch was aus den Fingern saugen muss und Rechnungen durchzufhren hat...  :kotzen:  
Wenigstens ist auf mein altes Schulbuch Verlass!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch an alle Anatomiesldner... Biochemie war erstaunlich entspannt, das Testat knnte sogar bestanden sein.  Morgen gegen Mittag gibts Ergebnisse. Nun erstmal was essen und dann Referat basteln.

----------


## Brownie

> Also hier steht,dass die Vorlesungen am 30.03. beginnen  
> 
> Bei uns gehts erst am 20.04. weiter


die datei, die wir heute bekommen haben, sagt 13. KW fr beginng modul VII die 13. kw fngt am 23. an... wir haben ne mail ans studiendekanat geschrieben, was denn jetzt sache ist... ich hoff ja immer noch auf meinen ski-urlaub....
und so sind fast keine ferien mehr brig. wenn man die 30 tage praktikum abzieht, bleiben noch genau 8 Tage, die frei sind. juche.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Melde gehorsamst : Rigorosum Anatomie I WS08/09 trotz aller Wiedrigkeiten mit Bravour ( 81,25 % rischtisch ;) bestanden und Herr K aus F Lgen gestraft *G* :Love:

----------


## abi07

@Garfield: Glckwunsch! Hrt sich nach einem richtig guten Ergebnis an!   :Party:  

Ich werd jetzt noch ein bisschen Wahlfach lernen und mich dann auf den Weg zur 1. D.D.-Vorlesung machen...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Na Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Tessie

Jippie! Super, MissGarfield!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:  
Jetzt darfst du dich auch schon auf Februar freuen... Du bist immerhin "warmgelaufen" fr 2009!   :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:  *duck und weg*
Aber ist doch schn, wenn man jetzt endlich einen Teil Ana weg hat!

----------


## Strodti

Bei den ganzen Erfolgsmeldungen, will ich mal nicht aus der Reihe fallen:
Biochemie Testat mit 90% gerockt! Nun noch so ein unsinniges Anatomieseminar und dann wird die Woche wieder besser.

Samstag Medi-Party!   :Party:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Strodti : Gratuliere  :Smilie: 

@ Tessie : 91 von ca 150 sind durchgerasselt ... krass oder ?

----------


## Tessie

Ich finde das ziemlich heftig mit den 91 Leuten! Natrlich hat man als Ersti nicht so wirklich Vorstellungen davon und die Mglichkeitem das abzuschtzen, aber dass das so viele werden!
Was kam denn dran? Leichter als die Klausur wird das Rigo ja wohl kaum gewesen sein.  :Keks:  Weit du eigentlich wie das zweite Rigo abluft (angeblich ja mndlich)?

Ach ja, MissGarfield, hast du dich eigentlich rckgemeldet? Mit den "richtigen" Daten? Ich hab das schon vergangene Woche in den Thread hier reingeschrieben, aber in meinem Brief war abgesehen vom fehlenden Betrag auch der ansatzweise "falsche" Verwendungszweck angegeben...  :was ist das...?:  Hab das noch beim Ausfllen festgestellt.

----------


## Hardyle

Apropos Rckmeldung: Bekommt man eigentlich eine Besttigung, dass man sich ordnungsgem zurckgemeldet hat?

----------


## Strodti

Bei uns gibts keine Besttigung. Nach ca. 2 Wochen kommt halt der neue Studierendenausweis und die Studienbescheinigungen fr das nchste Semester.

----------


## Hardyle

> Bei uns gibts keine Besttigung. Nach ca. 2 Wochen kommt halt der neue Studierendenausweis und die Studienbescheinigungen fr das nchste Semester.


Ah ok! Aber wenn man dann mal den neuen Studiausweis hat, dann wei man ja theo. auch, dass die Rckmeldung funktioniert haben sollte. ;)

----------


## Strodti

So funktioniert das  :Grinnnss!:  Kann natrlich sein, dass es an anderen Unis anders luft.

----------


## Cassy

Ihr msst euch schon zurckmelden? Bei uns ist diesbezglich noch nichts per Mail gekommen oder sonst irgendwie bekannt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hardyle

Jope, wir mssen uns zwischen 10.1. und 10.2. zurckmelden. Letzte Woche kam Email und Brief (> _doppelt-gemoppelt_ hlt besser. lol).

----------


## Cassy

Ich hab so Sch*** vor morgen  :Blush:  Ich wnsche mir einfach eine mega groe Portion Glck fr morgen und dass ich mglichst viele Punkte rausschlagen kann. Hoffentlich luft das morgen gut!!!!!

----------


## Lava

*CassyGlckwnsch*

----------


## Cassy

Danke Nine, sehr lieb von dir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsch dir auch viel Glck und drck dir die Daumen. Die pse Piochemie?

----------


## Cassy

Ja  :grrrr....:  Eigentlich bin ich mir sicher dass ich 98% des Stoffes beherrsche, aber dann zweifle ich wieder an mir und die Angst kommt hoch dass ich es doch nicht schaffen knnte... oder eben dass ich wieder mit den Fragen des Profs nicht klarkomme.

----------


## lowel

Studiere ich schon oder lebe ich noch?
Ach nee. Habe nchste Woche Histo und Neuro mndliche Prfung hinternander weg.
Habe noch kaum was gemacht und komme mit dem Lernen nicht voran. 
In Histo erkenne ich Prp. ganz schlecht. Fhle mich total ausgepowert und unmotiviert. Muss das doch irgendwie noch hinbekommen.
Guten Abend und keine gute Nacht
Lowel

----------


## abi07

@Cassy: Viel Erfolg!

@lowel: Na dann mal los!!!

@Hardyle: Bei uns luft die Rckmeldung komplett online - ein Klick, Angabe der Kontonummer etc. und schon ist mal rckgemeldet und kann sich noch in derselben Sekunde alle Bescheinigungen/Studienausweis etc. ausdrucken...

----------


## Cassy

So, vorhin kam die Mail dass unsere Rckmeldefrist vom 15. Januar bis 15. Februar luft. Und der ganze "Spa" kostet mal wieder 603 Euronen  :Nixweiss:  Und da ist kein Semesterticket dabei, dafr darf man dann nochmals knapp 50 Euro berappen.

----------


## abi07

Bei uns haben sie den komischen Verwaltungsbeitrag gestrichen, so dass wir inklusive Semesterticket dann doch unter 600 bleiben.  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

> So, vorhin kam die Mail dass unsere Rckmeldefrist vom 15. Januar bis 15. Februar luft. Und der ganze "Spa" kostet mal wieder 603 Euronen  Und da ist kein Semesterticket dabei, dafr darf man dann nochmals knapp 50 Euro berappen.


hnliche Preislage auch bei mir ... Ticket sogar ein bisschen teurer!

@abi: Mmh, das ist was, was bei uns noch nicht so ganz digitalisiert wurde ...

So, drckt mir fr morgen Abend die Daumen - hab meine 2. Ch und Ph-Klausur. Bin froh, wenn die beiden rum sind.

Gut's Nchtle   ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Viel Erfolg!!!  :Top:

----------


## abi07

So, Wahlfachschein drfte in der Tasche sein...die Klausur war echt nicht schwer.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stina 1

Glckwunsch an alle, die "irgendwas" bestanden haben.

@abi07: Was hattest Du fr ein Wahlfach?

----------


## Brownie

wir hatten einen wasserrohrbruch   :was ist das...?:  
sas heit anstatt wie geplant, uni und dann arbeiten, hie es heute wischen, wischen, wischen.... ich wei gar nich wo so viel wasser her kommen kann.... unser gesamter keller stand knchelhoch voll mit wasser. und natrlich war ich erst mal allein als ich es entdeckt hab. papa auf geschftsreise (den hab ich aus dem bett geklingelt, wg der zeitverschiebung... aber ich wusste nicht, welches der haupthahn ist...) und meine mutter kam erst ne stunde spter von der arbeit... rief sie zwar auch gleich an, aber sie konnte nicht eher kommen... 
es ist doch immer was.....

----------


## papiertiger

oh verflucht.. sowas passiert auch immer dann wenn man es gerade nicht gebrauchen kann  (wobei ein wasserrohrbruch natrlich immer berflssig und ungut ist ;) )
sehr rgerlich jedenfalls. ohren steifhalten und so.



hier.. mh. lernen sollte ich. aber irgendie matsch im kopf. geht nicht voran. auch mistig.

----------


## Hardyle

> @Hardyle: Viel Erfolg!!!


Danke, kann ich gut gebrauchen. Fahr jetzt dann wieder an die Uni und dann geht's los!

Dir schon mal Glckwunsch!

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Hatte EBM.

@Hardyle: Und, wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## papiertiger

*ghn*   muss noch viel zu viel lesen.. und muss schon demnchst los

----------


## Hardyle

> @Hardyle: Und, wie ist es gelaufen?


@abi: mmh ... Chemie war ok, ist sicher auch bestanden was mir ein bisschen mehr "Bonus" fr die letzte Teilklausur in Organik schafft.  ::-bee: 
Aber Physik war einfach nur grauenhaft ... ich fand sie schlimmer als die erste Teilklausur! (Heute morgen ist mir noch zu einer Aufgabe ein Lsungsweg eingefallen, leider zu spt) Wir haben jetzt schon in der Gruppe Plne fr die Nachklausur geschmiedet - mssen uns da mal einen netten, kompetenten Physik-Tutor anlachen, der uns ein bisschen Nachhilfe gibt. Die Chance ist doch eher gering, dass ich es mit der letzten Klausur (brchte dann voraussichtlich volle Punktzahl) nochmal rausreien kann - hchstens der Schnitt wird noch gesenkt und ich schaffs mit ach und krach ...   :was ist das...?:  
Das Ganze wird doch hoffentlich nicht schon im ersten Sem. mit Physik scheitern ...   ::-oopss:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## MarkusM

@Hardyle Physik haben auch schon andere geschafft... das kriegste schon hin.  :Top:  

ich bin soooo froh, wenn dieses sch*** semester rum ist... gestern nen biochemie kurstag versemmelt, heute den ganzen nachmittag physio und ich hab fast nix vorbereitet. hoffentlich kommt keine supervision... und am schlimmsten ist mndl. anatomie-testat am montag: kopf, hals, obere ex... und ich bin nur den ganzen tag am lernen und irgendwie isses aussichtslos *wrg*

----------


## Hardyle

> @Hardyle Physik haben auch schon andere geschafft... das kriegste schon hin.


Danke fr die Aufmunterung, aber gerade komm ich mir zu dumm vor fr Physik.   :Blush:  
Wnsch dir viel Glck fr deine Testate! Du packst das schon!

----------


## Cassy

So, BC Part 2 ganz ok gewesen. Noch in der nchsten Klausur 50% richtig haben und ich schaff BC vielleicht doch noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

PRPKURS VORBEI! LETZTES TESTAT BESTANDEN  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
wooooooooow!
Nicht bravouros gewesen, aber bestanden  :Big Grin: 
Coolio!!!  :Big Grin: 
Jetzt prp ich hchstens noch als HiWi nchstes Jahr....


Jetzt kommen 2 Wochen Crashkurs in Neuro....

----------


## Cassy

Na dann Gratulation!!!!!!!!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Hardyle

Congratz thinker!

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Glckwunsch!
Bei uns ist der Prpkurs auch offiziell vorbei (auer fr die Zahnis), weil das streng genommen nur die ersten 4 Testate sind. Den Schein hab ich also auch schon!   :Grinnnss!:  
Jetzt fehlt halt noch in zwei Wochen das Testat zum Kopfseminar - und ich wei schon jetzt, dass ich Kopf hasse. Da ist einfach zu viel drin...auerdem hab ich grundstzlich von Neuro keine Ahnung. Es ist grausam...  ::-oopss:

----------


## lowel

So nun mal ran, habe Di. nmlich Histo und Neuro Prfung. Habe ne schei Angst, dass ich scheitern werde.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ahhhhh, kann mich mal bitte jemand motivieren?? Kann mich grad nicht aufraffen... bzw. nicht nur gerade sondern schon die ganze Woche..  :grrrr....:  
Dabei sollte ich dringend mal Psycho anschaun und Anatomie erst recht...   ::-oopss:

----------


## Hardyle

Apropos Anatomie: Da sollte ich mich jetzt auch mal ransetzen! 

Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich Tipps, wie man den Stoff in Anatomie am besten/effektivsten lernt?

----------


## Strodti

Was machst du denn? Bewegungsapparat?

----------


## thinker

> Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich Tipps, wie man den Stoff in Anatomie am besten/effektivsten lernt?


Hast du schon den Prpkurs ? Also ich habe meist einfach stur auswendig gelernt, gerade beim Bewegungsapparat geht das kaum anders. Gut find ich auch, wenn man sich bestimmte Dinge in Gruppen einteilt, die hnlichkeiten besitzen. So sind die Muskeln der Oberen und unteren Extremitt sich vom Aufbau sehr hnlich (Mm. lumbricales et interossei an Hand/Fu etc..)! All sowas eben....das hat mir geholfen nicht jede Muskelfkt. doof einzeln zu lernen, sondern sowas immer zu gruppieren (ebenso bei der Innervation).

----------


## Hardyle

> Was machst du denn? Bewegungsapparat?


Klausur ist in 4 Wochen und zwar ber Bewegungsapparat (Rumpfskelett, Obere/Untere Extremitten, aber kaum Muskeln, hauptschlich Knochen und Bnder), Herz-Kreislauf-System, Atemsystem, Verdauungssystem, Urogenitaltrakt (das fangen wir kommende Woche in der VL an), Nervensystem (kommt auch erst noch) und Embroyologie >>> sprich der groe berblick ber die Materie! 
Nein, Prpkurs hab' ich erst im Dritten. 
Bisher habe ich die VL wenig vor- oder nachbereitet, dafr das Seminar Anatomie relativ ausfhrlich, aber nicht so, dass ich das jetzt auswendig knnte, sondern eher so als kleine Zusammenfassung fr mich zu den jeweiligen Seminarthemen. 

@thinker: Ja das klingt gut, das ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen, dass das relativ viel Sinn machen knnte.

----------


## abi07

So, den Psychokurs hab ich jetzt auch hinter mich gebracht. Und damit ein weiteres Scheinchen in meiner Sammlung!  :hmmm...: 

@Hardyle: Also fr Muskeln habe ich mir Karteikarten geschrieben, Knochen, Bnder und Gelenke erstmal mit den Sobotta-Karten gelernt und dann halt noch mit kleinem Benninghoff/Prome ergnzt. 

So, ich setz mich jetzt endgltig an mein Psychoreferat - das muss heute noch fertig werden!

----------


## Cassy

Ich sollte dringend Physio lernen, denn ab nchster Woche muss wieder BC parallel gelernt werden. Aber irgendwie bin ich lustlos und unmotiviert. Und in sptestens 3 Stunden bin ich wieder mde und schlaf ber den Bchern ein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich sollte dringend Physio lernen, denn ab nchster Woche muss wieder BC parallel gelernt werden. Aber irgendwie bin ich lustlos und unmotiviert. Und in sptestens 3 Stunden bin ich wieder mde und schlaf ber den Bchern ein


ohja das kenn ich... ich bin seit 9 wach. hab mir extra den wecker gestellt. kreuze seit dem jetzt mehr oder weniger motiviert ein bissel rum und grade denk ich mir so, hah so ein vorgezogenes mittagsschlfchen, wr auch was feines   ::-angel:  

morgen modulzwischenklausur... ich werde versagen. es sei denn es geschieht ein wunder und meine lernblockade lst sich auf, ich schaff heute noch den gesamten stoff und habe morgen noch dazu unendliches glck   :was ist das...?:  
so schwer hab ich mir noch nie getan fr ne prfung....

----------


## Strodti

Trink 2 Kaffee, schalt die Kiste aus, schalte das Handy auf "lautlos" und setz dir kleine Ziele. In 90 min mchte ich Vorlesung XY oder Kurzlehrbuchkapitel z wiederholt haben... und los gehts! du hast noch viele wertvolle Stunden in denen du dein Kurzzeitgedchtnis fttern kannst!

----------


## Cassy

Genau, strodti hat recht! So einfach willst du doch sicherlich nicht aufgeben!  :hmmm...:  Denk mal dran dass es viel rgerlicher wre den ganzen Stoff spter nochmals wiederholen zu mssen.

Ich selbst merke einfach dass mir der Zeitdruck fehlt, da die Klausur erst in 3 Wochen ist. Aber dennoch bin ich momentan ganz brav und lese in den ML-Heftchen.

----------


## Brownie

ich versuchs.
dankeschn.

----------


## lululu

anatomie asozial.. scheiss rckenmuskulatur :/

----------


## MissGarfield83

Chemie - niedertrchtig und gemein ... qult mich mit quivalenzpunkten bei schwachen Suren .. schnuff...

----------


## Strodti

Physiologie - Niere
Wehe, man versucht es im groen Silbernagel zu verstehen.

----------


## luckyscrub

> Physiologie - Niere
> Wehe, man versucht es im groen Silbernagel zu verstehen.


DAs Kapitel hab ich mir damals aus dem Deetjen kopiert.....war gut :Grinnnss!: 

Vermutlich aber zu spt fr dich

----------


## Strodti

Fr das Praktikum morgen muss die Kurzlehrbuch/Huppelsberg Variante reichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tessie

Buhuuu...  :Traurig:  Anorganik ist so bescheiden! Ich hab es doch schon verstanden, wieso soll ich jetzt auch noch rechnen?
Drauen liegt auch kein Schnee mehr. Noch mehr   :Traurig:  . Also kein Argument mehr da, raus an die frische Luft zu gehen und sich an dem schnen Schnee zu erfreuen anstatt an Lslichkeitsprodukten.  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

> Physiologie - Niere
> Wehe, man versucht es im groen Silbernagel zu verstehen.


und am besten nicht mit unsren physio skripten. die bestehen nmlich aus 98% graphiken, wo man als ottonormalstudent keine ahnung hat, was dieses schaubild einem sagen will.
ich mag lieber skripte mit text ll

aber ich habe heute doch noch einiges geschafft. ich berlege, jetzt ein bad zu nehmen, und vor dem schlafengehen nochmal durch meine mitschriften zu blttern und dann prfung prfung sein lassen und morgen vielleicht mit etwas glck 60% kreuzen.

----------


## Stromer

Hey Brownie, ich wnsche dir viiiiel Glck morgen. Hoffen wir mal dass alle positiven Einflsse wirken und berwiegen.

Ich werde jetzt ebenfalls nochmal zu den Bchern schreiten, so bis um 10 und dann in die Heia. Mein Bauchbewohner duldet derzeit keinerlei nchtliches Treiben   :Grinnnss!:  Gut dass ich mich von zwei Prfungen abgemeldet habe. Das wrde wohl sonst nix werden  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

Jetzt hab ich endlich die blde Psycho-Prsentation fertig...was ich nebenher quatsche, berlege ich mir relativ spontan, denke ich...ist aber auch sozusagen mein Fachgebiet (hatte das Thema als Wahlfach)!  :hmmm...: 

Ich muss mich jetzt unbedingt noch das Badezimmer putzen, sonst lynchen mich meine Mitbewohner, wenn sie morgen kommen und ich wieder faul war...

@Brownie und Co: Viel Erfolg morgen!

----------


## lululu

@brownie

hd/ma.. hm wenn du glck hast schreibst du in h08 oder im patho-saal.. und berlebst die prfung mit abschreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe festgestellt: 

a) "bernehme" ich in einer Prfung ein Kreuz von jemandem der in der Reihe vor mir sitzt, so ist dieses falsch (nur wenn ich eine Frage zB. wirklich nicht wei)

b) mache ich das unter Punkt a) genannte nicht, so ist meine eigene Antwort falsch und das Wesen vor mir wei zumindest bei dieser Frage besser Bescheid

Egal wie ich es mache, es ist immer falsch  :Nixweiss:  Ebenso wenn ich nicht bei anderen "nachschaue" und mich selbst zwischen zwei Dingen entscheiden muss, auch dann entscheide ich mich immer fr die falsche Mglichkeit.

----------


## Brownie

> @brownie
> 
> hd/ma.. hm wenn du glck hast schreibst du in h08 oder im patho-saal.. und berlebst die prfung mit abschreiben


  ::-dance:   H05 ist genauso toll 
vorallem wenn die auch noch so nett sind und zwei reihen hintereinander aus versehen (?) die gleiche version geben... 
allerdings hat mein umfeld das gleiche nicht gewusst.... ich hab bis zum ende keine idee zu 2 fragen gehabt, schau nach links... seh dass auf dem lsungsbogen auch genau bei den 2 fragen lcken sind. schau nach rechts, selbiges. vorne auch nichts... wieder nach links, merke, dass meine linke nachbarin grade DIESE zwei antworten bei mir sucht... unsre blicke treffen sich, und wir mussten uns beide auf die lippen beien, um nicht laut los zu lachen. 

aber in endeffekt liefs echt gut. danke fr die mentale untersttzung!
bissel glck war auch dabei, weil ich hufig 3 sachen ausschlieen konnte und mich dann zwischen 2 entscheiden musste... ich htte mich auch konsequent fr die falsche antwort entscheiden knnen   :Grinnnss!:  (so wie Cassy es beschrieben hat) vielleicht sollte ich lotto spielen   :hmmm...:  
ja wurden 66% in Niere und 80% in Molekulargenetik. ich bin sehr zufrieden... in 3 wochen dann die abschlussklausur, wo ich das ergebnis hoffentlich "wiederholen" kann.   :Grinnnss!:  

eine guuute nacht!

----------


## papiertiger

glckwunsch, Brownie  :Smilie: 


mistmistmist.  wenn man schon fast nie bei den Vorlesungen ist htte man wenigstens mal ein bisschen eher in den Themenkatalog schauen knnen, um festzustellen, dass ein Thema von dem man so ziemlich null Ahnung hat weil man garnicht auf die Idee gekommen ist sich das mal anzusehen da ganz dick und fett drinne steht  :Blush:   ::-oopss:  

und berhaupt.. reichen unterm Strich drei Tage nennenswerte Lernaktivitt fr Bioklausur?   :dumdiddeldum...:    das kann ja heiter werden, wrd mich mal sagen..

----------


## abi07

So ein Mist, mein Seminarleiter hat mir geantwortet, dass meine Prsentation gut ist, dass ich aber noch diverse Grafiken einbauen soll - dafr habe ich jetzt 2,5 Stunden gebraucht!  :Hh?:  Wenn er jetzt nicht zufrieden ist, hat er Pech gehabt. 

@papiertiger: Ich hab fr Bio damals auch nicht viel lnger gelernt. 

@Brownie: Glckwunsch!

----------


## thinker

Kein richtiger Frust, aber ich kann mich gar nicht aufraffen mal fr Neuro zu lernen und das obwohl die Klausur in 3 Wochen ist (80% Durchfallquote)....^^

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, heute gabs die Ergebnisse fr die Ph und Ch-Klausur ... 
Physik war leider weniger so gut, als ich erhofft hatt ... naja unser Prof musste heute selbst eingestehen, dass es wohl an unserer Vorbereitung lag (warum musste er ausgerechnet in unserem Semester sein Klausurschema ndern) und wird uns nun auch ein paar mehr bungsaufgaben zur Verfgung stellen! Hoffentlich kann ich mit der letzten noch was rausholen, sonst sieht es wohl doch nach Nachklausur fr mich aus. =(
Dafr lief Chemie super! Hab mich sogar noch gesteigert im Vergleich zur letzten Klausur und das obwohl ich dachte, ich htte sooooo viele Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht. Ich brauch noch 2 Punkte (von 40) in der letzten Klausur zum bestehen! Juhu.

OT: Gleich wird Obama vereidigt!

----------


## Strodti

Und weiter gehts!!! Anatomie Thorax soll bis heute Abend fertig sein. Ab morgen kmmere ich mich dann um Abdomen und Situs...
Es sind noch 14 Tage bis zum Testat. Also eigentlich alles im grnen Bereich. Wre da nicht die Physioklausur nchste Woche.

----------


## schenky

Ich darf gleich 6-7h ins Labor zum BC Praktikum. Ich sag nur Michaelis-Menten und Lineweaver Burk   :Keks:   :kotzen:

----------


## CFT-20

so... halbwegs ausgeschlafen, nen kaffee getrunken und gut gefrhstckt.

hirnnerven, ich komme   :Love:  
sollte ich damit heute sogar durchkommen, knnte ich ja mit dem ohr anfangen 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

> Ich darf gleich 6-7h ins Labor zum BC Praktikum. Ich sag nur Michaelis-Menten und Lineweaver Burk



will auch! besser als noch ein Tag in der Biolernhlle am heimischen Schreibtisch!  nuja. morgen isses rum, so oder so   :hmmm...:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

BIOCHEMIEPRAKTIKUM DONE! PHYSIOPRAKTIKUM DONE (+ntige Punkte!) 

8[ nur noch klausuren 8[

----------


## Cassy

@schenky: ist es so schlimm???? Hab jetzt schon keine Lust auf das olle Praktikum  :kotzen: 

Sag mal, gehst du denn noch in die normalen BC-Vorlesungen beim D.? Nur dass ich wei ob meine "Quelle" bezglich der Prfung noch funktioniert  :hmmm...:

----------


## schenky

Naja, es geht. Das Praktikum an sich ist gut. Nur die Auswertungen nehmen teilweise "extreme" Formen an. 

Ich geh noch zum D., sicher ist sicher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cassy

Na tolles Praktikum das einen da erwartet. Aber msst ihr denn keine Protokolle schreiben? Das wre so toll wenn man das abschaffen wrde, bringt auer verlorener Zeit eh nichts.

Was hat der D. denn gestern wieder Tolles von sich gegeben????   ::-oopss:   Hoffe es ist fr die nchste Klausur nicht all zu schlimm.

----------


## Brownie

nich wirklich vorklinik frust eher bibliotheksfrust

ich wrd mir gern ber die ferien den prometheus bewegungsapparat ausleihen, damit ich bissel anfangen kann mit wiederholen. die erstis haben grad das modul bewegungsapparat, deswegen sind alle verliehen. ich wollte mir ein buch vormerken (somit kann keiner von denen sein buch verlngern   :Grinnnss!:   ) aber das funktioniert nicht   :was ist das...?:   serverfehler. ja wenn man sich auf die edv verlsst ist man verlassen. buh!
wehe der fehler is morgen immer noch!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Soooo, Ohr ist fertig.. jucheee... Morgen tiefe Gesichtsregion und Kiefergelenk...   :peng:

----------


## papiertiger

> nich wirklich vorklinik frust eher bibliotheksfrust
> 
> ich wrd mir gern ber die ferien den prometheus bewegungsapparat ausleihen, damit ich bissel anfangen kann mit wiederholen. die erstis haben grad das modul bewegungsapparat, deswegen sind alle verliehen. ich wollte mir ein buch vormerken (somit kann keiner von denen sein buch verlngern    ) aber das funktioniert nicht    serverfehler. ja wenn man sich auf die edv verlsst ist man verlassen. buh!
> wehe der fehler is morgen immer noch!


der server wollte einfach deine fiesen plne durchkreuzen   :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Hattet ihr auch beim Situs lernen Schwierigkeiten beim Abdomen/Becken? Im Thorax ist alles so schn klar und gut zu lernen. Nun wollte ich mit dem Abdomen anfangen und irgendwie Blicke ich da noch nicht durch...

----------


## thinker

Abdomen ist auch gut, Becken wieder was blder....  :hmmm...:

----------


## ACP

Also mir ist Abdomen bedeutend leichter gefallen als Thorax...
Und vor allem viel leichter als Neuro    :kotzen:

----------


## papiertiger

So, jetzt gibts nur noch Chemie und Biochemie   :Grinnnss!:  

Bzw. grad gab es schon gleich mal drei Stunden Seminar mit wem auch sonst auer mir an der Tafel, den etwas strukturarmen Vortrag unserer Dozentin in Stichpunkten und Zeichnungen illustrierend, respektive vor allem Strukturformeln ber Strukturformeln malend - jetzt: platt. und voller Kreidestaub.  Wochenende wr mal nich schlecht, aber morgen erst nochmal Biochemie Referat das nun noch zum Leben erschaffen werden will.. also weiter gehts   ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

So, Psycho-Referat endlich hinter mir, Wahlfach rausbekommen und abgehakt (volle Punktzahl   :Grinnnss!:  - war aber auch echt einfach) und damit "nur noch" Psychoklausur, Anatomie-Referat und 5. Anatomie-Testat. Wird ein tolles Wochenende...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Juchuu... Anatomie-Referat hinter mich gebracht... nun fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten- siehe abi07..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

6 Stunden Anatomie-"Vorlesung" knnen schon anstrengend sein - 3 Stunden D.D., 3 Stunden J.W. und danach noch 3 Stunden Autofahren bei Sturmben...da kommt Freude auf!

----------


## Stromer

*@ACP:* Ich verstehe genau was du meinst  :kotzen:  Neuro ist sowas von sch... 


Thorax ansich fand ich brigens auch nich soooo schlimm. Abdomen war och e bissle interessanter!

----------


## SuperSonic

Anatomie will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf!   :kotzen:

----------


## Hardyle

> Anatomie will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf!


So geht es mir gerade auch - nach einem Tag durchackern scheint es als sei berhaupt nichts hngen geblieben ... ein Glck hab ich noch Zeit zum Festigen der Materie!   ::-oopss: 

Jetzt brauch' ich erstmal eine TV-Pause.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Einfhrung in Forschungsmethodik gelernt... Evidenzbasierte Medizin...  :Keks:  

Bin ich froh, wenn die Psycho-Klausur um ist...

----------


## MarkusM

sooo ich fang fr heute mal mit Biochemie an... mal kuggen was noch so geht heute abend   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

auf gehts, ab gehts, psychokram   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Endlich fertig mit Psycho....  :Keks:  ... bin vllig konfus jetzt...   :dagegen:

----------


## Hardyle

Und noch so einen Anatomie-Lerntag rumgebracht und ich bin mir immer noch nicht so im Klaren, wie viel wirklich sitzen geblieben ist ... und dann auch noch das bei dem tollen Sonnenschein da drauen heute Mittag.   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## everest

Wie motiviert ihr euch zum lernen? Ich schaffs zur Zeit einfach nicht...

----------


## Strodti

Geht mir genau so... nichts geschafft. Manchmal gibt es halt wichtigeres  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

> Wie motiviert ihr euch zum lernen? Ich schaffs zur Zeit einfach nicht...


Ging mir die ganze letzte Zeit so - ich hab mir jetzt Lernkrtchen besorgt bzw. schreib mir die selbst, dann seh ich nmlich wenigstens am Abend den "Erfolg" meines Lernens! Ansonsten lasse ich mich derzeit auch noch viel zu leicht ablenken - die Klausur erscheint ja noch in ach soooooooooo weiter Ferne.  ::-oopss:

----------


## CFT-20

ganz einfach:
hirn aus, stoff rein.
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

jetzt den restlichen quark ins kurzzeitgedchtnis prgeln und ihn morgen hinrotzen   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Na, etwas mehr Leidenschaft, wenn ich bitten darf!!  :bhh:

----------


## ohusa

Ich hab ne starke Bronchitis und Mittwoch Regionentestat untere Extremitt. Auerdem kann ich nicht reden und muss auch noch ein Nachtestat am Mittwoch machen...achja, und ich bin krankgeschrieben fr den Rest der Woche, aber das interessiert die Herren Anatomen ja nicht.  :kotzen:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich hab ne starke Bronchitis und Mittwoch Regionentestat untere Extremitt. Auerdem kann ich nicht reden und muss auch noch ein Nachtestat am Mittwoch machen...achja, und ich bin krankgeschrieben fr den Rest der Woche, aber das interessiert die Herren Anatomen ja nicht.


so was kennen wir wohl alle, dass ist einfach furchtbar, dass man sich nicht erstmal in Ruhe auskurieren und dann zu den Test gehen kann - GUTE BESSERUNG; das du schnell wieder fit wirst, damit es am Mittwoch klapp! Drck dir die Daumen fr die Testate.

----------


## papiertiger

drcke auch die Daumen. sowas ist bld. :/



Termi ist nun auch ganz offiziell bestanden, wie ich mir, weil im bayrischen Ausland weilend, fernmndlich mitteilen lie   :Grinnnss!:  
Und kaum wieder hier, gehts in der Tretmhle auch schon wieder weiter - Chemie bungsklausur nachher (hoffentlich ein heilsamer Schock, msste mich da langsam mal reinhngen), morgen Biochemie (diesmal Praktikumstestat und Referate an einem Tag), da muss vorbereitungstechnisch auch noch ein bisschen mehr getan werden als Skript berfliegen vorhin im Zug - hachja.  ich mag mein Studium   :Love:

----------


## ohusa

Danke euch zwei. Mir gehts schon wieder n bisschen besser. Die 6(!) Medikamente, die mir dagegen verschrieben wurden scheinen schon zu wirken. Vielleicht schaff ichs ja doch. Schn wrs auf jeden Fall  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Ich hab ne starke Bronchitis und Mittwoch Regionentestat untere Extremitt. Auerdem kann ich nicht reden und muss auch noch ein Nachtestat am Mittwoch machen...achja, und ich bin krankgeschrieben fr den Rest der Woche, aber das interessiert die Herren Anatomen ja nicht.


Wenn du krankgeschrieben bist, verlierst du i. d. R. keinen Prfungsanspruch. Kurier dich doch lieber erst mal aus und geh dann ins Nachtestat oder das nchste regulre Testat. Oder machst du im Frhjahr Physikum?

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## ohusa

Ne, du hast schon recht. Ich knnte die Testate schon nachholen, aber das Nachtestat (ber den 2. Teil der Unteren Extremitt) msste ich dann am gleichen Tag haben, wie das 1. der Oberen Extremitt auf das wir nur 1 Woche Lernzeit haben. Und die reicht mir gerade mal knapp fr die obere Extremitt (hoffe ich).
Das eigentliche Testat (Regionentestat untere Extremitt) wrde komplett wegfallen, aber das msste ich am Ende des Semesters durch ein Rntgentestat noch ausgleichen. Und das wrde ich gerne vermeiden, weil ich da auch noch Bio und Physik Klausur habe, auf die ich irgendwann auch noch lernen sollte  :Nixweiss:  

Und ne, ich mache gottseidank noch nicht so schnell Physikum, in Lbeck fangen wir nur im 1. Semester schon mit prppen an.

Ich werd das schon irgendwie hinkriegen...mir tun nur meine armen Kommilitonen Leid, die dann meine Keime abkriegen, aber was macht man nicht alles (vielleicht schenkt mir ja einer nen Mundschutz).

----------


## Strodti

Nicht nur die Kommilitonen... unsere Anatomen behaupten, dass die Prparate schimmeln, wenn die behustet etc. wrden. Ist das wahr? Hat jemand sowas in seinem Prpkurs erlebt?

----------


## thinker

> Nicht nur die Kommilitonen... unsere Anatomen behaupten, dass die Prparate schimmeln, wenn die behustet etc. wrden. Ist das wahr? Hat jemand sowas in seinem Prpkurs erlebt?


Auf einer unserer Leichen hatte sich ein Pilz gebildet  :hmmm...:  Musste dann nochmal extra behandelt werden....

----------


## Flemingulus

Aspergillose bei Leichen. Hufiges Problem. Sind schlielich ganz schn immunsupprimiert.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Meuli

> Leichen


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Psycho war auch mal richtig sch***... nicht mal so ne vermeintlich einfache Klausur ist einfach....  :kotzen:   :dagegen:

----------


## Hardyle

> Psycho war auch mal richtig sch***... nicht mal so ne vermeintlich einfache Klausur ist einfach....


Wir schreiben am Freitag eine Klausur zu unserem Psychosomatik-Seminar und da werden vielleicht bekloppte Fragen gestellt ... heute Mittag beim Durchgehen der Altklalusuren ist das in eine regelrechte Diskussionsrunde ausgeartet. *kopfschttel*

----------


## Flemingulus

:Love:  *der Meuli ein Struchen Kirchhofrosen zuwerf*  ::-winky:

----------


## Meuli

> *der Meuli ein Struchen Kirchhofrosen zuwerf*


Ohhhhhh  :Love:   :Love:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stina 1

> Psycho war auch mal richtig sch***... nicht mal so ne vermeintlich einfache Klausur ist einfach....


Irgendwie meinen die Psychos, die mssten alle zeigen wie schwer Psycho sein kann und dass man sich da richtig reinknien muss. Schlielich gibt es auch keine Nachklausur und es fallen immer wieder viele durch.

----------


## Strodti

Meine Lernphasen werden immer krzer und die Pausen lnger...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Sirat

Ich hab auch Z.A.L.V. (ZwanghaftAdditiveLernVerweigerung)

cheers

----------


## Hardyle

> Schlielich gibt es auch keine Nachklausur und es fallen immer wieder viele durch.


Wie jetzt? Da wrden die bei uns aber von der FS mal eine auf den Deckel kriegen ... lol

Oh man, Montag ist immer so ein Tag, da bin ich abends so mde ... bin von 8 bis 8 durchgngig an der Uni - nach Anamnese und CH-Praktikum am Mittag bin ich dann immer so ausgelaugt, da krieg' ich meist gar nichts mehr hin. Aber ein Glck war das heute das finale CH-Praktikum! Juuupii

----------


## CFT-20

mh... ich muss sagen, dass psycho ganz i.o. war... hab aber auch das wochenende durchgelernt.

so, jetz noch anatomie endspurt. ab freitag abend wird dann gefeiert   :Party:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ja, ich hab auch das Wochenende durchgelernt, jedoch konnte man z.B. auf die letzten 3 Fragen gar nix lernen.. und ich war eben nie in einer Vorlesung...   :Nixweiss:  Naja, wird sich zeigen obs gereicht hat... Anatomie is bei mir zum Glck erst am Mo...

----------


## abi07

Das ganze Wochenende durchgelernt? Krass, krass...ich hab Sonntag Abend auf der Fahrt nach Wrzburg angefangen...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Keine Ahnung, ob es reichen wird...hab total oft entweder geschwafelt (wie man das halt in Psycho so macht) oder geraten...("In welchem Teil des limbischen Systems..." - hallo? Das muss ich ja nicht mal beim W. im 5. Testat knnen...)
Jetzt noch drei Tage durchlernen, dann ist es (hoffentlich) vorbei.

----------


## Nilani

So, muss mich auch mal ein wenig ausko....., bevor ich weitermache. Morgen ist Biochemie-Praktikumsklausur, die ich letztes Jahr um 1 Punkt versiebt hab und die mich ein ganzes Jahr gekostet hat   :grrrr....:  . Wenn ich mir das Zeugs anguck, denke ich "zum 100. Mal dieser Mist ... das kanste schon", aber wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse der letzten Seminarklausur anguck oder Altklausuren, wird mir wieder ganz mulmig und ich hab das Gefhl, immer noch nicht genug getan zu haben (was ich vermutlich auch nicht getan hab, da ich diesen ganzen Kram nicht mehr sehen kann)   :Nixweiss:  
Falls jemand morgen zw. 7 und 8 nix besseres zu tun hat, kann er ja mal fr mich Daumen drcken   :Top:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Nilani: Zeigt dem bsen alten Mann aufm Berg mal wo der Hammer hngt.
Das wird schon!

----------


## Hardyle

... und ein neuer Physik-Anatomie-Lernnachmittag hat begonnen ...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Heute die letzte Physik-VL gehabt, juhuu - jetzt gilt es nur noch den Schein zu bestehen; irgendwie *grbel*

@Nilani: Wie war deine Klausur?

----------


## abi07

Ich glaub es einfach nicht - 50% in Psycho durchgefallen...mehr Infos haben sie aber noch nicht rausgelassen. Der Hammer, echt. Ich hoffe, dass sich das noch irgendwie ndert...  :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

... dass man gezwungen wird ein Wahlfach zu machen und in die guten Fcher nicht reinkommt.  :Hh?:  Dafr hat man dann nur zustzlichen Stress und rger an der Backe  :kotzen: 

Auerdem: kann mir bitte jemand noch ein paar Wochen an freier Zeit schenken, vielleicht schaff ich es dann doch noch auf die blde BC- und Physioklausur zu lernen.

Und noch was: ich hasse Frischabiturienten, welche mit einem Medizin studieren, gute Noten schreiben, alles als "easy" bezeichnen und sich wundern dass man auch mal durch Klausuren fliegen kann  :kotzen:  Die denken das liegt dann nur daran dass man zu faul oder einfach zu dumm dafr ist. DANKE!!!!!!   :Wand:

----------


## Stromer

Alles Mist   :grrrr....:  

Bei mir bleibt nichts hngen! Ich bin am verzweifeln. Am liebsten wrde ich die Welt anhalten und ne Weile Urlaub machen vom Leben. 

Ich hasse meine Unfhigkeit. Wie andere das ganz locker wegstecken und ich habe bei allem so zu kmpfen. Ich werde am Ende des Studiums (wenn ich denn so weit komme) unter Garantie ein psychisches Wrack sein   :Traurig:

----------


## abi07

@Stromer: Ich denke, solche Phasen hat jeder mal - der eine fter, der andere seltener. Aber das geht vorbei - sind es noch viele Prfungen? Ich hab mir auf dem Kalender jeden Tag hingeschrieben, wie lange das Semester noch geht...bei euch drften dann ja auch bald Ferien sein. Da kann man wieder richtig auftanken!

(Ich versuche gerade optimistisch zu denken, was in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass in weniger 45 Stunden Kopf-Testat ist, ich noch einen ganzen Haufen nicht gelernt habe und die Psycho-Klausur so grottig war, relativ schwerfllt...)

----------


## ohusa

Ich habe meine beiden Bein Testate bestanden  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Love:   :Party:  
Gottseidank, ich bin sooo erleichtert! Dann kann ich mich morgen noch auskurieren, bevor ich mich Freitag schon an die obere Extremitt wage.
Endlich hatte ich auch mal Glck - keine einzige Frage zum Fu   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

mh...
ja, bald ist das letzte testat soweit. bin mal gespannt, was so gefragt wird. sollte mir nochmal die wichtigsten anastomosen angucken, das schadet sicher nicht.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hardyle

Ich mach mich jetzt noch an die Vorbereitung frs Anatomie Seminar - Thema Nervensystem.

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe den Plan frs nchste Semester gesehen: gar nicht schn. Das wird im Semester vor dem bsen P alles andere als nett  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilani

Stromer, blo nicht unterkriegen lassen. Bei uns liefs heute auch mehr als bescheiden bei der Klausur. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 2 offene Fragen (von 30), bei der MC-Klausur im Dez. hatte er es auf ca. 6 erhht und heute gab es glatte 16 von 30 Fragen offen, statt die blichen MC. Das waren dann zum Groteil auch noch blde Rechenaufgaben, wo man Chemie von vor 2 Jahren vorkramen und zustzlich um mind. 5 Ecken denken musste und einem die Formel (die teilweise da stand) nix gentzt hat ... vielleicht war ich ja auch nur zu blde dafr, mit laufendem Chemiepraktikum drften es die anderen vielleicht leichter gehabt haben. Abwarten, Tee trinken, hoffen und weiterkmpfen   :kotzen:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> heute gab es glatte 16 von 30 Fragen offen, statt die blichen MC. Das waren dann zum Groteil auch noch blde Rechenaufgaben, wo man Chemie von vor 2 Jahren vorkramen und zustzlich um mind. 5 Ecken denken musste


Ich glaube es ist der Tatsache geschuldet, da er so nicht
die Gleitklausel anwenden mu.... Drcke dir (wie auch allen
anderen) natrlich die Daumen!

----------


## TonySantos

@abi07:

Sind echt ca. 50% in Psycho durchgefallen??? 
Voll krass, bei uns fast gar keiner im letzten Semster. Naja, Kopftestat werden viele aus unserem Semster, inkl. mir, nur das Wochenende lernen. Montag ist bei uns Testat. Aber zuvor MUSS Biochemie am Freitag klappen.  Kein Plan B...

----------


## SuperSonic

> Alles Mist   
> 
> Bei mir bleibt nichts hngen! Ich bin am verzweifeln. Am liebsten wrde ich die Welt anhalten und ne Weile Urlaub machen vom Leben.


Geht mir ganz genauso. Seit ich angefangen habe Anatomie  :kotzen:  zu lernen, ist mein Gehirn zu einem Sieb geworden.

----------


## lululu

anatomie nervt auch.. wie lernt ihr das am besten??

----------


## Strodti

Tja... wie lernt man Anatomie

Bewegungsapparat: Prometheus Band 1.
Lernen, wiederholen, an der leiche Muskeln anfassen, von Kommilitonen abfragen lassen

Kopf/Hals: Schdel ausleihen, Duale Reihe
Wichtig: Schdelbasis, Hirnnerven.

Situs: Hier experimentiere ich gerade  :hmmm...:  Muss es also noch lernen
Ich versuche es auch mit der Dualen Reihe und eben halt beim freien prparieren die Strukturen aufsuchen und zeigen knnen.

----------


## DeKl

anatomie kurzlehrbuch von thieme (grandios!) lesen, prometheus angucken (lagebeziehungen!), details aus dem lippert (falls es einen doch mal interessiert; ein superbuch). systematiken erkennen (erleichtert einiges) und dann muskeln, nerven und gefe nach grppchen (zb. logen) oder abgngen oder anderen systematiken auswendig lernen, dabei selektieren, was wirklich ntig ist (bei lteren semestern nach prfern erkundigen). an der leiche hab ich mir nur alles einmal angesehen, fr den fall, da ich es zeigen muss, die war mir tatschlich nicht so besonders hilfreich.
schlielich noch nach "highlights" (zb leistenkanal) ausschau halten (ltere semester, medi-learn skripte) und diese vertiefen (sind tatschlich meist die schwerpunkte).

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, bin gerade an der Nase und Nasennebenhhlen... morgen Orbita mit Inhalt und dann Hirnzeugs..wird schon klappen bis Mo..  :Party:

----------


## Stromer

@miss verstndnis: Wie hast du dir denn das Gebiet (Kopf) aufgegliedert? Das klingt so wohl berlegt. Heute mach ich Nase, morgen Auge, bermorgen ... Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Anleitungen?

@me: Ich wei auch nicht, was los ist. Ich war nie so besonders ehrgeizig und es ist bei mir wie in dem rztelied. Je mehr ich will und mich anstrenge, desto weniger kommt raus. Nicht dass ich weniger wei, aber ich krieg eben vor Aufregung nichts gebacken! Ich fhle mich total ausgelaugt.

Ich wnsche euch allen noch ein paar produktive Stunden mit dem jeweiligen Thema.

Achja, bei Psycho so ne Durchfallrate ist ja gruselitsch. Ich dachte immer die machen das "Human" im HM-Studium aus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeKl

die meisten bcher sind irgendwie gegliedert. da steckt system hinter!  :Grinnnss!:  oft ist sich dieses system sehr hnlich (das wissen sogar die prfer!). nicht sofort drauf los lesen, sondern mal die berschriften durchgucken und sowas, um einen berblick zu bekommen. dann hat man hppchen, und wenn es hppchen sind, ist es berschaubar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Tony/Stromer: Ja, ich hatte jetzt heute selber Psycho-Seminar und wir haben sie immer noch nicht rausbekommen, weil angeblich noch "beraten" werden muss. Allerdings hat unser Seminarleiter weniger von einer Verschiebung der Bestehensgrenze, sondern mehr von "Suche nach den Ursachen fr das schlechte Ergebnis" geredet. Ich finde es krass - normalerweise sollen immer so 5% oder weniger durchgefallen sein. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sie doch noch irgendwas ndern...  ::-oopss:

----------


## papiertiger

da scheint sich wohl jemand gedacht zu haben, bei der Psycho Klausur, da muss sich mal was ndern, die nimmt sonst keiner ernst   :Grinnnss!:  


ging uns hnlich mit Bio.. Ergebnisse sind noch keine drauen, aber verglichen mit den Altklausuren war das echt der Hammer vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her.  bin gespannt, lief ok bei mir, aber wer wei.

hnliches soll uns gerchteweise auch bei Biochemie blhen - die Chemiker htten sich beschwert, von wegen, warum haben wir 60 % Durchfallquoten und ihr nur 5-10 %? Ihr seid zu leicht, ihr msst das schwerer machen! Haha. Witzig.  Hoffe das wird nich ernstgenommen .. aber wenn uns Dozent das schon extra so erzhlt. mh. 

Und Chemie ist auch so ne Frage..  letzte Klausur bevor der Organiker sich in den Ruhestand verabschiedet. Ob das nun ein lustloser "jetzt is ja eh egal" Altklausurenverschnitt oder ein furioses Finale wird ist hei diskutiert   ::-oopss:

----------


## Stromer

Heute gehts mir schon wieder besser, so mental. Ich werde nicht aufgeben, soviel steht fest. Da mssen die schon mehr aufbieten (aber ich will nichts beschreien  ::-oopss:  )

Werde heute fein fr mein Anatomietestat pauken, welches am nchsten Mittwoch ist und noch dazu eine Wdh. ausm 1. Semster. Es ist eigentlich lediglich Allgemeine Anatomie. Ich habe inzwischen ja schon die spezielle A. gehabt (Regionen: Arm, Kopf etc.) Deswegen msste es mir leicht fallen, aber ich bin sehr verunsichert was mndliche Ana-prfungen angeht. Auerdem wei ich auch nicht mehr so richtig, auf was die im 1. Testat geschaut haben.

----------


## Nilani

> Ich glaube es ist der Tatsache geschuldet, da er so nicht
> die Gleitklausel anwenden mu.... Drcke dir (wie auch allen
> anderen) natrlich die Daumen!


son shit ... jetzt wo du es sagst ... Gleitklausel gilt nur bei MC-Fragen, oder?! Andererseits gibts ja pro Frage nur 1 Punkt, trotz Mehrfachantworten ... Menno, ich hab jetzt auf Gleitklausel gesetzt, obwohl es selbst dann noch unsicher ist .... alles Mist   :kotzen:   :Traurig:

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Oh man, mach mir keine Angst ... wir schreiben morgen die "tolle" Klausur zu unserem psychologischen integrierten Seminar. Bisher waren die Durchfallzahlen immer seeeeeeeeeeehr gering, da jedes Jahr leicht vernderte Fragen aus Altklausuren gestellt wurden (wobei die in ein hochgestochenen Fachchinesisch schon schwer zu verstehen sind). Dieses Jahr soll es aber neue Fragen geben ... da sind wir auch mal mega gespannt, wie das wird morgen Abend. 

Wir sind scheins so wie so das Semester, dass es erwischt hat, was die Neuerungen an Klausurfragen angeht, was anfangs mal als Gercht abgetan wurde ... in Physik haben wir das ja bisher deutlich zu spren bekommen ... bin gespannt, wie die letzte Klausur nchste Woche luft!
Nach dem wir deutlich unter dem Erwartungshorizont unseres Profs liegen hat er jetzt neue bungsaufgaben zur Verfgung gestellt - wenigstens will er uns nicht ganz in die Pfanne hauen!   ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> @miss verstndnis: Wie hast du dir denn das Gebiet (Kopf) aufgegliedert? Das klingt so wohl berlegt. Heute mach ich Nase, morgen Auge, bermorgen ... Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Anleitungen?



Also wir haben in unserer Prpanleitung stehen was wir fr welches Testat knnen mssen und normalerweise halte ich mich an diese Liste..also von der Reihenfolge her. Ich lern gern in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge..  :Grinnnss!:  

@abi- bin gespannt ob wir morgen mehr erfahren bezglich Psycho..  ::-oopss:

----------


## Brownie

ich hab heute erfahren, dass die modulthemen getauscht wurden   :grrrr....:  

eigentlich sollten nach den ferien in modul VII die themenblcke Hormone und Pathobiochemie sein. und dann in modul VIII ZNS/Sinne und klinische Anatomie

und seit heute steht auf unsrer homepage, dass wir nach den ferien hormone/zns haben. und modul 8 aus pathobiochemie und klinische ana/sinne besteht.
hallo? so langsam rgert mich die organisation meiner uni echt. erst dauert es bis 3 wochen vor beginn der semesterferien, bis wir von offizieller seite besttigt bekommen, dass das semester bereits am 23.3. weiter geht. und dann schmeien sie 2 Monate vor Semesterbeginn die komplette zeitplanung um   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Autolyse

Groes Testat zur unteren Extremitt bestanden.   :Grinnnss!:  

War sehr angenehm, fast zu einfach, man muss nur Glck haben mit seinem Saalleiter.

----------


## angelusmuc

> da scheint sich wohl jemand gedacht zu haben, bei der Psycho Klausur, da muss sich mal was ndern, die nimmt sonst keiner ernst   
> ging uns hnlich mit Bio.. Ergebnisse sind noch keine drauen, aber verglichen mit den Altklausuren war das echt der Hammer vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her.  bin gespannt, lief ok bei mir, aber wer wei.
> 
> hnliches soll uns gerchteweise auch bei Biochemie blhen - die Chemiker htten sich beschwert, von wegen, warum haben wir 60 % Durchfallquoten und ihr nur 5-10 %? Ihr seid zu leicht, ihr msst das schwerer machen! Haha. Witzig.  Hoffe das wird nich ernstgenommen .. aber wenn uns Dozent das schon extra so erzhlt. mh. 
> 
> Und Chemie ist auch so ne Frage..  letzte Klausur bevor der Organiker sich in den Ruhestand verabschiedet. Ob das nun ein lustloser "jetzt is ja eh egal" Altklausurenverschnitt oder ein furioses Finale wird ist hei diskutiert



Bei uns haben sich die Mediziner beschwert, dass BC zu einfach sei........  :dagegen:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Jiha... Auge und Aufbau, Inhalt usw. der Oribta fertig...  :Grinnnss!:  

Keine Ahnung wie genau man alle Augenschichten usw. wissen muss,...mm

----------


## papiertiger

huch. die referatvorbereitung fr das seminar morgen hat jetzt aber lange gedauert. *ghn* *ins bett wank*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Psycho bestanden!   ::-winky:  

Jetzt gehts auf zum Endspurt- Hirnnerven ich komme!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Heute das letzte Anatomie-Seminar gehabt. Schade, war echt immer sau interessant ...

Argh und nachher noch "Schmerz lass nach"-Klausur!   :was ist das...?:   ::-oopss:

----------


## MinnieDoc

Oh man...ich habe gerade zum zweiten Mal Neurophysiologie nicht bestandn und am montag kommt auch noch Biochemie II was ich berhaupt nicht bestehen werde und ich frage mich ob ich fr dieses Studium wirklich geschaffen bin....Ich suche ganz dringend Menschen, die auch ewig auf ihren Studienplatz warteten und nun immer wieder daran zweifeln ob das ganze nicht eher nur was fr die ganz schlauen ist.....Ich gebe echt ein ganz groes Fest, wenn dieses Vorklinik-Drama endlich vorbei ist

----------


## Strodti

So langsam wirds... Magendrehung, Peritonealentwicklung etc. verlieren langsam ihren Schrecken.

----------


## Hardyle

Lol, was war das denn fr eine Klausur!? Sehr seltsam ...

Naja, fr meine Reihe gilt, entweder die ganze Reihe besteht oder wir sind alle gleichermaen durchgefallen - Lautstrkepegel war mehr als nur ein Hintergrundrauschen ...

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, ich muss jetzt auch mal grummeln:
Wir haben 3 Wochen Zeit fr: 
Prpkurs: alle inneren Organe (Topographie, arterielle und vense Blutversorgung, Innervation, Lymphgefe), Hals komplett (v.a. Larynx, Schilddrse, Gefe, Nerven und Lymphknoten), Gesichtsschdel (innen und auen - Ausnahme Innenohr + Augenmuskeln) komplett, Austrittsstellen von Nerven und Gefen aus der Schdelbasis  :kotzen: 
Histokurs: von Blut - Niere alle Kapitel im Ulfig + ca. 200 Bilder...   :peng: 

Wie soll man diese 2 Stoffgebiete in 3 Wochen beherrschen???  :Nixweiss: 
Dieses ins Kurzzeitgedchtinis "reinrotzen und nach 2-3 Wochen wieder ausk*" , wie es ein Kommilitone nannte, ist so sinnbefreit  :dagegen:

----------


## DeKl

> Dieses ins Kurzzeitgedchtinis "reinrotzen und nach 2-3 Wochen wieder ausk*" , wie es ein Kommilitone nannte, ist so sinnbefreit


herzlich willkommen im medizinstudium...

so ist es leider und man merkt mit der zeit, da das eine oder andere doch hngen bleibt. dennoch ist das "bulimie-lernen" ein groer teil des studiums und wird es auch bleiben. besser ist es, da frh genug zu akzeptieren, sonst regt man sich nur immer und immer wieder drber auf   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brownie

> So langsam wirds... Magendrehung, Peritonealentwicklung etc. verlieren langsam ihren Schrecken.


magendrehung war so ziemlich die plastischste vorlesung, die wir hatten. (mal abgesehen von der vorlesung, wo der prof auf dem tisch stand und hampelmann gemacht hat, um zu zeigen welche muskeln was machen)

er hatte ein bananenfrmiges stck aus einem blatt papier geschnitten und dann eine banane reingeklebt. das war dann magen (groe und kleine kuvatur hat die banane auch   :Grinnnss!:  ) mit den meso dorsale und ventrale.
und dann drehte er die banane mit den blttern munter rum, um zu zeigen, wie die entsprechenden sachen sich dann verlagern. total toll   ::-angel:

----------


## Rael

> Gesichtsschdel (innen und auen - Ausnahme Innenohr + Augenmuskeln) komplett,


So was wichtiges lasst ihr weg? Kann keine gute Uni sein  :Meine Meinung:  .

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Wahrscheinlich Teil der NEUROanatomie   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cassy

Arg, mir rennt die Zeit zum Lernen davon. Dabei bin ich grad nicht mal faul sondern fters Arbeiten. Und von Physio hab ich berhaupt keinen Schimmer  :grrrr....:

----------


## everest

> Arg, mir rennt die Zeit zum Lernen davon. Dabei bin ich grad nicht mal faul sondern fters Arbeiten. Und von Physio hab ich berhaupt keinen Schimmer


ich habe bisher auch keinen blassen schimmer von physio und nur noch 8 days left.wie motivierst du dich zum lernen?

----------


## Cassy

Momentan lern ich BC, das ist wichtiger. Physio muss zur Not in der Nachklausur nochmals ran.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin Rael 
keine Sorge - ist Teil der Neuroanatomie  ::-stud:  

@ Weies_Rssel 
richtig geraten   :hmmm...:  

So, auf gehts - Histo lernen...

----------


## abi07

FERIEN!!!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

 :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  

Und richtig, richtig verdient: Gestern dieses Horror-Testat bestanden und dann abends auch noch von der bestandenen Psycho-Klausur erfahren!!!  ::-dance:  

brigens: Die Bestehensgrenze wurde 4 Punkte runtegesetzt - keine Ahnung, wie die Durchfallquote jetzt aussieht...

----------


## Hardyle

Argh! Sagt mal, kennt ihr das auch? Ihr nehmt euch morgens vor extra ein bisschen frher aufzustehen um all die "wichtigen" Dinge wie Haushalt, Einkaufen, Putzen, Kehrwoche mglichst schnell zu erledigen um anschlieend zu lernen? Dann schlaft ihr doch wieder eine Stunde lnger weil ihr so mde seid (Lernen macht mich echt mde *grbel*) und alles zieht sich den gesamten Vormittag hin, so dass ihr berhaupt nicht zum Lernen kommt und wenn ihr euch endlich  mal an den Schreibtisch setzen knntet fallen euch noch wichtige organisatorische Dinge ein, hngt bei Medi-Learn rum (lol) und eigentlich solltet ihr euch irgendwas in die Pfanne hauen, weil der Magen schon wieder knurrt ... ahhhhhh so komm ich ja zu nix!   :Oh nee...:   :was ist das...?:  
Und ich hatte mir extra vorgenommen heute mal gescheit Anatomie zu lernen und etwas in Physik zu machen ...


@abi: Congratz! So hast du dir die Ferien ja echt verdient!

----------


## Autolyse

So ging mir das gestern mit Genetik...  :kotzen: 

Egal, nachher ist Hannover : Schalke, und wenn man schon mal Karten hat, dann wird da auch hingegangen, dann werden die Nchte ggf. etwas lnger.

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Finde ich auch!   :hmmm...:  

Mir fallen auch immer tausend Sachen ein, die ich machen muss, BEVOR ich zu lernen anfange...ich glaube, da liegt der Fehler. Man sollte wahrscheinlich immer erst ein bisschen (zumindest ein bisschen!) was lernen - und dann kann man ja sozusagen als "Pause" putzen, einkaufen etc. 
Aber ich hab leicht reden - hab ja schlielich erstmal frei!  :Top:  

Euch allen viel Erfolg fr den Semesterendspurt!

----------


## everest

@cassy auf was fr eine BC Klausur lernst du?

----------


## altalena

und wieder ne klausur ********. chemie  :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

@everest: auf die Klausur zur Grundvorlesung  :Blush:

----------


## Hardyle

Lernpause!
Bin bisher ganz zufrieden, in Anatomie bin ich doch noch zu einigem gekommen was den Bewegungsapparat angeht. Jetzt gut ich mir noch die Rckenmuskulatur an (mssen im Ersten ein Glck nur 3 % der Muskeln knnen). Nur in Physik hab ich mir leider bisher noch nichts angeguckt ... naja 2 1/2 Std. hab ich noch, dann geht es erstmal ins Kino. *freu* Brauch' Abwechslung ... ;)

----------


## THawk

> Argh! Sagt mal, kennt ihr das auch? Ihr nehmt euch morgens vor extra ein bisschen frher aufzustehen um all die "wichtigen" Dinge wie Haushalt, Einkaufen, Putzen, Kehrwoche mglichst schnell zu erledigen um anschlieend zu lernen? Dann schlaft ihr doch wieder eine Stunde lnger weil ihr so mde seid (Lernen macht mich echt mde *grbel*) und alles zieht sich den gesamten Vormittag hin, so dass ihr berhaupt nicht zum Lernen kommt und wenn ihr euch endlich  mal an den Schreibtisch setzen knntet fallen euch noch wichtige organisatorische Dinge ein, hngt bei Medi-Learn rum (lol) und eigentlich solltet ihr euch irgendwas in die Pfanne hauen, weil der Magen schon wieder knurrt ... ahhhhhh so komm ich ja zu nix!    
> Und ich hatte mir extra vorgenommen heute mal gescheit Anatomie zu lernen und etwas in Physik zu machen ...
> 
> 
> @abi: Congratz! So hast du dir die Ferien ja echt verdient!


 ... und wenn man nicht mehr lernen muss, dann gibt es so gewissen andere Studiendinge (fngt mit D an und hrt mit isseration auf), die man ebenfalls super verdrngen kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## luftikuss*

> magendrehung war so ziemlich die plastischste vorlesung, die wir hatten. (mal abgesehen von der vorlesung, wo der prof auf dem tisch stand und hampelmann gemacht hat, um zu zeigen welche muskeln was machen)
> 
> er hatte ein bananenfrmiges stck aus einem blatt papier geschnitten und dann eine banane reingeklebt. das war dann magen (groe und kleine kuvatur hat die banane auch   ) mit den meso dorsale und ventrale.
> und dann drehte er die banane mit den blttern munter rum, um zu zeigen, wie die entsprechenden sachen sich dann verlagern. total toll


Buahaha, wir konnten die Magendrehung und die Herzentwicklung am Tisch tanzen! Das war ein Spa!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meuli

Wir haben das mit Schnren, Studenten und Nachsprechen im Chor nachgespielt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

Hey Altalena,

heit ******  :kotzen:  , Klausur ver***?

Wenn ja - tut mir das leid. Hast du sie erst geschrieben, oder schon das Ergebnis erhalten? 

@me: bin heute zu nichts gekommen, auer Haushaltssachen. Sch...!!! Ich bin sooooo unmotiviert und mein Bauchbewohner hat auch keinen Bock, dass Mutti Anatomie lernt - wirklich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

> und mein Bauchbewohner hat auch keinen Bock, dass Mutti Anatomie lernt - wirklich


Das ist ja s formuliert. ;)

Ich mach jetzt auch wieder ans Tageswerk - ran an die abgespeckte Version der eingewanderten Rckenmuskulatur. Nachher noch Physik-Lerngruppe, aber das wird ein Spa werden, da wir ja bisher alle kaum Physik gelernt haben wegen Anatomie und die Klausur kommt viel schneller als man denkt. argh

----------


## Stina 1

> Wir haben das mit Schnren, Studenten und Nachsprechen im Chor nachgespielt


Das war sicherlich Esther!!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Ja!!  :Love:  Mama Esther  :Top:

----------


## Stina 1

Mama Ester  :bhh:   soll auch als Prferin im Physikum gut sein.

Wen hattest Du als Prfer? ich hab am Freitag den 13. mnliches. Da muss der 13. einGlckstag werden.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Stromer

Habe heute schon tatschlich gelernt, so ohne Ablenkung und Schnickschnack. Nun mache ich ein Puschen, denn es kommt gleich ein Freund, mit dem ich Bauchfotos gemacht habe und die will ich mir nun zeigen lassen.

Ein paar Sachen konnte ich ja nun doch noch und man fngt ja bei Wiederholungen nicht bei NULL an. Es muss einfach klappen! (Muss es tatschlich, sonst bin ich raus   :Oh nee...:  )

Ich wnsche euch noch einen schnen Sonntag.

@Hardyle: NOCH ist es s. Aber wenn das kleine Monster da ist ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ich sitz gerade an meinem blden Sozi Referat und bin tierisch genervt  :kotzen:  wrum frn #teilschein wieder son riesigen Aufstand ... *maul*

----------


## Pampelmuse

Ich bin auch genervt, mde, berfordert, depri, verzweifelt, ausgelaugt, unmotiviert,...

Irgendwie habe ich gerade die totale "Studiumskrise". Schon vor den Ferien habe ich oft gedacht, ich packe das nicht, den ganzen Lernstoff in mein Hirn zu bekommen. Dann kamen die Ferien, ich wurde erstmal richtig krank und hatte "Zwangslernpause". Danach war ich eigentlich recht motiviert und guten Mutes, dass ich das Semester "berlebe". Doch jetzt ist davon nix mehr brig und ich bin ein Hufchen elend.  :Oh nee...: 

Gings Euch auch schon so, dass Ihr dachtet, Ihr packt das alles nicht? Was macht man dagegen?

Es kommt noch dazu, dass ich eine ziemliche Prfungsangst entwickelt habe, die mir nicht gerade hilfreich ist (vor allem in den Testaten...).

----------


## thinker

> Gings Euch auch schon so, dass Ihr dachtet, Ihr packt das alles nicht? Was macht man dagegen?
> ...


Einfach immer weiter, immer weiter....aber du kannst ja auch mal ein paar Tage Pause machen und dann weitergucken!! Bald ist dieses Semester ja auch rum und dann haben wir nur noch 1 Semester bis zum Physikum vor uns...danach wird alles gut!    :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

@Stromer: Wann hast du denn Klausur? Viel Glck schon mal! ... ich drck dir die Daumen!

Heute Mittag Physik-Lerngruppe. Es ging so. Ich muss sagen ich war fr manche Sachen einfach nicht gut genug vorbereitet. Aber naja noch hab ich 4 Tage das zu komprimieren. mmh

Jetzt mach ich mich noch mal auf in die groe weite Welt der Muskulatur!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... soooo fertig. Morgen um 10 Uhr letzte Anatomie-Prfung    :Woow:  ... dann sind endlich Ferien!  ...hoffe ich  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Strodti

Ich drcke dir die Daumen... Heute viel getan (weiterhin Situs...) und habe das Gefhl, dass die Details nicht hngen bleiben. Grober berblick ist da. Donnerstag ist es soweit.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Danke!  :Grinnnss!:   Wird schon werden, hoffe ich. Das Gefhl mit den Details hab ich irgendwie auch gerade...  :Keks:

----------


## papiertiger

die kommen dann in der Prfung wieder, die Details   :Grinnnss!:    ich drcke mit die Daumen.

hier: wenig geschafft dieses Wochenende. ziemlich hintendran im Plan.  aber noch drngt die Zeit nicht so extrem, wird schon zu schaffen sein.
Stunden der Wahrheit am kommenden Freitag und am nchsten Montag.

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Und?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bestanden!!  :hmmm...:   War aber echt seltsam....nur Hirnnerven gefragt..und zwar bis ins Detail..  :Keks:  

Nun ab in die Ferien!!   ::-dance:  

@abi-Sehen wir uns am Do/Fr auf der Party??

----------


## Linn

Ihr Glcklichen!!

Ich "darf" noch eine Woche.   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## horsedoc

> Ihr Glcklichen!!
> 
> Ich "darf" noch eine Woche.


2 Wochen-sticht!  :Grinnnss!:  
mit 3 Klausuren, Neuro-U-Kurs und 3x Seminar  :Keks:

----------


## Linn

Und es gibt immer noch Leute, die lnger ran mssen als man selbst.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

> 2 Wochen-sticht!  
> mit 3 Klausuren, Neuro-U-Kurs und 3x Seminar


Trumpf! 3 Wochen (Praktikum, EKM und Anatomie-VL) und noch 4 Klausuren!   :Woow:  

@Linn: Ich freu mich wenn die Ferien dann kommen. Fr mich mssten sie theoretisch nicht so lang sein, fnds schner wenn auch zwischendurch mehr frei wre. 



> Und es gibt immer noch Leute, die lnger ran mssen als man selbst.


Hehe, ja das stimmt - ich muss kein KPP mehr machen! ;)

----------


## papiertiger

*trumpf*  eine woche offiziell uni, zwei klausuren, zwei wochen molekularbiologie-praktikum, vier wochen kpp, eine woche physik crashkurs = semesterferien   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich muss noch 4 Wochen zirka! Ha!

----------


## Cassy

Wetten ich gewinne leider  :grrrr....: 

Noch 2 Wochen regulr Uni mit 2 Klausuren (bei einer gehts drum ob ich berhaupt weiter studieren kann), dann 4 Wochen BC-Praktikum mit anschlieender Klausur. Wenn also jemand mit mir tauschen mchtel

----------


## Hardyle

@Cassy: Tauschen nicht, aber wir drcken dir ganz dolle die Daumen! Das wird schon! Wir glauben an dich! ;)

----------


## DocOZ

leute, macht euch mal keinen stress....es ist doch bei jedem gleich *******...
ich hab auch noch 6 wochen uni mit physikums-bc klausur, physio klausur u praktika, bc praktika, physik klausur, u-kurs, anamnese, psycho und sozio und und und...

----------


## Der Pete

Huhu,

nach einer lngeren Auszeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen. Habe heute mein Makro-Testat im Bewegungsapparat bestanden. Zwar sehr sehr knapp aber egal   :Blush:  

Jetzt steht erstmal Histo auf dem Plan (am Donnerstag). Drckt mir die Daumen


Gre 


Der Pete

----------


## Stromer

Also, ich habe nur noch diese Woche. Mache dann 1 Monat KPP- schwanger. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert.

Eigentlich habe ich Mittwoch ein mdl. Testat und am Freitag eine Klausur. Das Testat ist eigentlich garnicht so problematisch, aber ich habe durch die Schwangerschaft ganz schne geistige Ausflle   :grrrr....:  

Freitag werde ich zumindest versuchen.

Ich drcke allen die Daumen   :Top:

----------


## TeamCroCop

Och s Peter   :Loove:   isch drck dir die daumen und warte gebannt auf den nchsten prp termin mit unserem tisch luder peter    :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

> Also, ich habe nur noch diese Woche. Mache dann 1 Monat KPP- schwanger. Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert.
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich Mittwoch ein mdl. Testat und am Freitag eine Klausur. Das Testat ist eigentlich garnicht so problematisch, aber ich habe durch die Schwangerschaft ganz schne geistige Ausflle   
> 
> Freitag werde ich zumindest versuchen.
> 
> Ich drcke allen die Daumen


ich halte dir die daumen   :Aufgepasst!:  

ich bin krank. verbrachte das wochenende mit fieber und erkltung im bett und bin heute morgen dann zum arzt. die doch sehr fachkompetente diagnose, als er meine lymphknoten tastete war "ohwowo, da sollten wir mal was tun"   :Oh nee...:  
"ohwowo" betitelte er spter mit seitenstrangangina und hat mir antibiotikum verschrieben. 
in einer woche is die letzte prfung vor den ferien, ich darf nicht mehr fehlen und vorallem will ich die prfung schaffen. blo kann ich mir rein gar nichts merken, was ich grade versuche zu lernen. ich lese abschnitte 6,7 mal und merke dann "um was gings eigentlich grad?" 
allerdings trumte ich in meinen fiebertrumen vorletzte nacht von einer rt pcr.   :Aufgepasst!:   vielleicht blieb ja doch was hngen... dann muss ich dienstag in ner woche nur auch nen fiebertraum haben whrend ich die prfung schreib...

----------


## Stromer

Naja, irgendwie wei ich schon einiges, aber irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefhl, dass mir noch soviel fehlt. Aber auf der anderen Seite: so tiefgrndig war das erste ja nicht. hmmmm...

Also Daumendrcken aller Art nehme ich gerne an   :Friedenstaube:  

Seitenstrangangina: da kann man nur kurieren. Da du auch Fieber hast, drfte dein Kpfchen kaum zu geistigen berflgen in der Lage sein   :Aufgepasst!:  

Zur Not musst du eben doch spter ran. Lieber so, als sinnlos in den Sand setzen. So bin ich zu meinem dritten Versuch gekommen.

Na dann noch viele schne   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  -Stunden

----------


## Der Pete

> Och s Peter    isch drck dir die daumen und warte gebannt auf den nchsten prp termin mit unserem tisch luder peter


klingt nach Daniel   :Party:

----------


## Nilani

Yeaaaahhh hab die Biochemie-klausur bestanden. In meiner SG haben 6 von 24 bestanden, oh man, ich zitter immer noch und mein Blutdruck drfte bei 150/100 oder so liegen   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::-stud:  ::-dance:  :Party: 


 Jetzt musste nur noch das Praktikum rocken, und das hast du schliesslich schon mal geschafft.  :hmmm...: 

EDIT: Auch dir, lieber Pete, herzlichen Glckwunsch... wir mssen mal wieder schreiben

----------


## Stina 1

> Yeaaaahhh hab die Biochemie-klausur bestanden. In meiner SG haben 6 von 24 bestanden, oh man, ich zitter immer noch und mein Blutdruck drfte bei 150/100 oder so liegen


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Leistung ist doppelt stark, da das ganze unter besonderem Druck fr Dich stattfand. Du kannst stolz auf Dich sein!!

----------


## Cassy

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Nilani!  :Grinnnss!: 


Irgendwie beneide ich dich und wnsche mir, ich wre auch so weit!

----------


## abi07

Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die gerade irgendwelche Prfungen bestanden haben!   :Top:  

Und dann herzliches Beileid an alle, die noch so einiges vor sich haben...ich kann das echt nachfhlen! Aber freut euch auf die Semesterferien! Ich habe die letzten Tage erstmal damit verbracht, smtlichen Schlaf nachzuholen, unendlich lang und viel zu telefonieren, fernzusehen, zu lesen...

@Miss: Und am Do fahr ich dann wieder nach W - man sieht sich dann sicher Do und Fr Abend!  :Grinnnss!:  
Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Semester!  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Oh je, mal hab ich das Gefhl ich wei so ziemlich alles was in der Klausur dran kommt und dann sind aber auch wieder die Momente da, in denen ich das Gefhl habe berhaupt nichts zu wissen   :Traurig:   Ich hatte noch nie so viel Angst wie vor der letzten, wirklich entscheidenden Klausur  :Blush:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Elluschka

Hallo,

ich klinke mich jetzt mal ein.  :Wand:  Ich bin heute wegen 3 Punkten durch die Histo-Klausur gefallen.  :Wand:  In 2 Wochen ist die Wiederholung (mndlich). Das ist so ein bldes Gefhl, weil ich noch nicht wei, ob ich die anderen Klausuren (Biochemie und Physik) bestanden habe. Und morgen kommt dann noch die Praktikumsklausur in Chemie und eine Woche spter Bio (fr den Bio-Schein ist neben der Klausur auch der Histo-Schein Bedingung   :Oh nee...:  )

Ich hoffe, dass ich es schaffe. Wenigstens bin ich in meiner Gruppe nicht allein mit dieser Erfahrung. Ich muss echt noch Frustrationstoleranz aufbauen, weil ich immer gleich denke, dass ich das Studium nicht schaffen werde.

Liebe Gre
Elluschka

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Kennt ihr das? Mitten in bzw. meisten gegen Ende der Klausurenphase trifft mich immer die totale Erschpfung. Also klar, weiterlernen muss ich ja, aber ich mchte dann nur noch schlafen.


Bin mittendrin, wrde jetzt am Liebsten schlafen... und ich bin soooo verspannt. Ich glaube, ich rufe morgen in einer Physiotherapie-Praxis an und frag nach einem Termin fr eine Schultermassage... das tut richtig weh vor lauter dasitzen und lernen.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## everest

@ cassy  ich wollte dir nur sagen, dass ich ganz sicher bin, dass du BC schaffst, ich habs auch 2 mal nicht geschafft und dann beim letzten versuch war ich sogar die beste.
Bitte nicht verzeifeln, zur Not gibts immer noch einen Hrtefallantrag, dass du nochmal schreiben darfst. Da soll jetzt aber nur zur Beruhigung sein, du wirst es diesmal packen - ganz sicher!!!! Die beste Vorbereitung in der Endphase ist denke ich Altklausuren zu kreuzen, es werden immer auch Altfragen leicht verndert abgefragt!!!!

Wir alle drcken dir ganz fest beide Daumen, da kann nichts schiefgehen!!!

----------


## Cassy

Danke, sehr lieb von dir  :Blush:

----------


## Nilani

So, danke erstmal fr eure Glckwnsche und den anderen viel Glck und Erfolg beim Endspurt. 

Cassy: Ich kann das wirklich nachvollziehen, ging mir ja letzte Woche genauso (htte zwar noch 2 Wiederholungsversuche, aber den Stress hatte ich ja letztes Jahr durch). Man denkt: 100x durchgekaut, irgendwann musst du das doch knnen .... alles wird gut, solang er nicht die offenen Fragen erhht (was er dann ja prompt tat) und dann zwischendurch doch immer Panikattacken. 
Die letzten 2 Tage hab ich gar nix auf die Reihe bekommen, weil ich dachte, wozu, wenn du durchfllst, biste eh kurz vor Exmatrikulation, aber siehst ja: alles wird gut (und hey, es war auch Biochemie bei mir, die mich ein Jahr gekostet hat ;)), es wird schon irgendwie hinhauen und ich drck auch gaaaanz feste die Daumen   :Top:   :Keks:  

@Elluschka: Ist echt rgerlich, so knapp dran vorbeizurauschen   :Keks:  
Kannste notfalls irgendwas verschieben? Manchmal hilfts, wenn man sich dann auf das wichtigste konzentriert und den Rest etwas nach hinten schiebt. Wrd ich zwar nur im Notfall machen, aber ehe du alles versiebst. Ansonsten konzentrier dich erstmal auf die n. 2 Klausuren und dann haste immer noch 1 Wo. Zeit zum Histolernen. La dich von deiner Lerngruppe aufbauen, offenbar seid ihr ja wirklich nicht allein, das half mir damals zumindest ungemein.

----------


## Cassy

Nilani das ist echt nett von dir, aber bei mir ist es wirklich der letzte Versuch, mehr als 3 gibt es bei uns nicht.  :grrrr....:  Ich komme mir vor wie der letzte Volldepp, whrend alle anderen schon beim ersten Versuch nach 2 von 3 Klausuren die geforderte Punktzahl hatten. Ich will doch nicht wegen BC exmatrikuliert werden.

----------


## Strodti

Hey Cassy, du rockst das morgen! Ganz klar... 

Ich hab echt Sorgen wegen des Situstestates morgen. Becken luft kaum, beim Abdomen komme ich gerne mal mit der Blutversorgung durcheinander. Bitte gegen 11.20 Daumen drcken. Danke.

----------


## Cassy

Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, denn zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich grad mit BC fertig (und hoffentlich mit gutem Gefhl)....

----------


## Strodti

Wann bekommst du das Ergebnis?

----------


## Cassy

:Nixweiss:  Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe doch sehr bald.

----------


## Milka81

Ich drck auch die Daumen, dass es geklappt hat!

Ich hab noch eine Frage, ich hab eine Mediscript CD gekauft, gebraucht, aber alles was ich damit anschauen kann, ist die Guided Tour?? Nun hab ich gehrt, man bruchte evtl ein Programm speziell dafr?? Woher krieg ich das denn dann?? Kann mir irgendwer helfen?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Stromer

Hallo ihr Lieben,

habe endlich auch mal etwas positives zu berichten  ::-stud:  Mein dritter und somit letzter Versuch Anatomie ist gut gelaufen. Habe heute frh mal nich meine SD-Medi genommen, um nicht vllig durchzudrehen (die Dosierung stimmt gerade nicht. Ich hatte dann bei einem mir ganz lieben Prof. und war zum Glck als Erste dran. Ich hatte noch im Spindsaal gestanden und gedacht: Hau lieber ab, solange du noch kannst   :Grinnnss!:  Aber zum Glck habe ich das nicht getan.

Nun muss ich leider Gottes Termi lernen. Die Klausur bei Frau Professor sind alles andere als leicht, wenn man nie Latein hatte jedenfalls.

----------


## abi07

@Stromer: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Cassy

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

@Stromer: Congratulations! ;)

Ich werde mich jetzt auch an Physik, Chemie und Anatomie machen. So langsam fngt das Gefhl der "Torschusspanik" an, sein Unwesen zu treiben. Argh bin gerade total verunsichert was Physik und Chemie wegen morgen angeht und fr die groe Palette der Grundlagen in Anatomie hab ich jetzt auch noch nur noch 4 1/2 Tage ...   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Cassy, zeig denen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!!!

Lenchen und ich drcken dir ganz fest die Daumen!!!!! (wenn ich nicht gerade selbst schreibe  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Huhu,
> 
> nach einer lngeren Auszeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen. Habe heute mein Makro-Testat im Bewegungsapparat bestanden. Zwar sehr sehr knapp aber egal


Du hattest nicht zufllig beim Herrn Schwinger Prfung? Ich glaub, da besteht jeder knapp..;) ("Beim Krokodil ist der Tarsus verknchert...")

----------


## agouti_lilac

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Stromer!! Und Termi kriegst du auch hin!! Wenn man dank Ana schon viele Begriffe mit den achasdrcken verbinden kann, ist das auch schon eine Hilfe!
(Btw. sieht man eigentlich schon den Bauch? Weiss nicht, in der wievielten SSW. du bist).

@Cassy: ich drcke dir die Daumen! (Moralisch zumindest, genauso wie Daisy muss ich zu der Zeit auch ran.  :grrrr....: )

----------


## Cassy

Ui, ich finde das total lieb von euch dass ihr an mich denken wollt. Ich drck euch whrend meiner Klausur natrlich auch die Daumen!!!!!

@Daisy: Richte bitte deiner nicht mehr ganz so Kleinen mal wieder ganz liebe Gre von mir aus!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stromer

@cassy: Nee, nee - die Daumen brauchst du in deiner Klausur schon selbst  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsche dir natrlich auch viel Erfolg.

@Agouti_lilac: ich bin im 6. Monat - man sieht es schon ganz gut. Heute meinte aber auch ein Kommi, er htte es garnicht gewusst und der htte es wohl auch nicht bemerkt, als ich den Kittel trug   :hmmm...:  

Termi ist eigentlich nicht zwingend das Problem, aber bei uns in Leipzig ist die Klausur schon nicht ohne. Ich muss mir dringend die Morphematik anschauen. Das knnte schon nochmal ein paar Punkte bringen. 

Wir haben immer 20-25 Punkte auf Deklination, dann bersetzen von Latein-Deutsch 10, und umgekehrt 10, dann Morphemabtrennung 7 und Sinnherleitung anhand von Morphemen 7. Durch den Zeitdruck war ich beim letzten Mal einfach nicht fertig geworden, neben der Tatsache, dass ich das Vokabular nicht so gut drauf hatte. Nach einem Jahr Anatomie drfte das natrlich schon etwas besser gehen.

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben...

Was war das denn??? 
Physioklausur: Das war wohl nichts... Mist. Morgen gibts das Ergebnis. 
Anatomie Seminarklausur: 17/20 Punkten. Alles gut. brigens endlich mal eine witzige Klausur *g*. 
Highlight:
Welche Aussage zu Mammakarzinomen trifft NICHT zu:
d) Zu enge Bstenhalter sind ein Risikofaktor   ::-oopss:

----------


## anicat

...das glaub`ich nicht ;))...
 :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

es gibt wohl tatschlich Studien, die da Korrelationen zeigen.. noch keine Kausalitten, aber vlliger Unfug ist das durchaus nicht   ::-oopss:

----------


## Flemingulus

Moin!  :Grinnnss!: 

Diese BH & Mamma-Ca-Assoziation ist ja echt kreativ... das kommt davon, wenn die Anatomen klinische Fragen in ne Klausur einbauen!  :Grinnnss!:  Wobei ich mich jetzt frag... wie wird in einer Studie die "Zu-Eng-heit" eines BHs quantifiziert? Einfach per subjektiver Selbst- (Fremd?)-Einschtzung oder gibts da objektivierbare Parameter *grbel*   :bhh:

----------


## LaTraviata

Berechtigte Frage an dieser Stelle, Flemingel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Oh man...Neuroana wird mich kpfen...

----------


## Elluschka

@Nilani

Danke fr die Aufmunterung! 

@ alle
Habe gestern erfahren, dass ich wenigstens Physik bestanden habe   ::-winky:   Gestern dann die Chemie-Klausur geschrieben, die war eigentlich nicht so schwer, aber ich schtze da lieber gar nichts mehr ein, da mich leider mein Gefhl auch bei Biochemie getuscht hat   :Nixweiss:  . Ich war mir so sicher, dass ich Biochemie bestanden habe, heute Mittag wurden die Ergebnisse verffentlicht - und dann   :kotzen:  wieder ganz knapp vorbei (30 Punkte und 32 wre bestanden   :Wand:   :Wand:  ). Anscheinend soll das knappe Vorbeirauschen jetzt mein Schicksal werden.... Es fllt mir ganz schwer, damit umzugehen, weil ich um dieses Studium so gekmpft habe (wie wahrscheinlich fast alle), aber das Semester trotz nicht optimaler Gesundheit durchgehalten habe - ich frage mich nur - wofr?   :Nixweiss:  
Biochemie-Wiederholung ist erst wieder im April...

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet mehr Erfolg als ich.

Liebe Gru, Elluschka

----------


## Flemingulus

> Berechtigte Frage an dieser Stelle, Flemingel


Hm... wobei... mittlerweile habe ich beschlossen, dass ich da gar nicht so genau drber nachdenken mchte. Den methodologischen Schwierigkeiten dieser Fragestellung fhl ich mich grad intellektuell nicht gewachsen.

----------


## Strodti

Juhu!!! Prpkurs bestanden! Ich werde heute Abend erstmal richtig feiern... Oh man, das war eine Prfung. Der Prfer hat ganz schn berzogen und ich glaube, dass es durchaus knapp gewesen sein knnte. Aber er hat "bestanden" angekreuzt  :Grinnnss!: 
Dieser Schein war hart erarbeitet... Puhh.

Heute Abend mit dem Prptischkommilitonen auf Tour und dann wahrscheinlich Mittwoch Wiederholung der Physioklausur... aber das bedrckt mich jetzt nicht wirklich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauta

@ Strodti: Glckstrumpf! Lass die Korken knallen (ich darf ja heute net   :Grinnnss!:  )

Hast Du Dir verdient!

----------


## hennessy

> Juhu!!! Prpkurs bestanden! Ich werde heute Abend erstmal richtig feiern... Oh man, das war eine Prfung. Der Prfer hat ganz schn berzogen und ich glaube, dass es durchaus knapp gewesen sein knnte. Aber er hat "bestanden" angekreuzt 
> Dieser Schein war hart erarbeitet... Puhh.
> 
> Heute Abend mit dem Prptischkommilitonen auf Tour und dann wahrscheinlich Mittwoch Wiederholung der Physioklausur... aber das bedrckt mich jetzt nicht wirklich


na bitte! Gratulation! und nix wie ab auf die Piste. Habt Ihr Euch verdient.

----------


## Cassy

@Strodti: Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Party: 


Ach ja, ich hab BC brigens auch geschafft und darf weiterhin studieren  :Blush:

----------


## schenky

> @Strodti: Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, ich hab BC brigens auch geschafft und darf weiterhin studieren


Cool! Herzlichen Glckwunsch !
 :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  
Ich fand das Testat heute wirklich schwer! Der D. und seine komischen Fragen!
Heute abend gehts trotzdem erstmal zur BC-Party (oder doch zur Mathe-Party ? :Grinnnss!:   :dagegen:   )

----------


## Cassy

Dir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!  :Party: 

Ich fand die Klausur sehr schwer, denn viele der Sachen hatte er bei uns damals in der Vorlesung nicht besprochen, und dieses komische Zeug mit gamma- und t-Form bei der Atmungskette stand -so weit ich wei- in den Medi-Skripten nicht drin  :Nixweiss:  Aber egal, hauptsache geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 

Werd heut auf keine Party gehen, muss noch fr Physio lernen, auch wenn das in 3 Tagen eigentlich nicht zu schaffen ist  :Nixweiss:  Kannst ja was fr mich mittrinken!

----------


## Hardyle

@Cassy: Gratuliere! Und weiterhin frohes Lernen!

Ich fahr in einer Stunde wieder an die Uni fr meine beiden Klausuren.   ::-oopss:  Mal sehen, wie das wird ... 
Schreibt ihr eure Klausuren auch immer zu den tollen Uhrzeiten: morgens um 7 oder abends so ab 17 Uhr?

----------


## Strodti

@Hardyle: Na dann viel Erfolg! Und wir haben auch so "klasse" Zeiten.

@Cassy: Ich freu mich riesig fr dich!!! Sehr geil... Glckwunsch. Feiern kannst ja spter. Und weiter gehts!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Skalpella

Hui  :Grinnnss!:  *daumenentkrampf* Glckwunsch an Alle!!! Ich hab echt an Euch gedacht, heute und die Dumchen gedrckt  :Top:  
 ::-dance:

----------


## Cassy

Ach, ihr seid so lieb  :Top:  Jeder fiebert imemr bei dem anderen mit und drckt die Daumen, das ist toll!

----------


## Elluschka

Jaaaaa, ich habe wenigstens eine Chemieklausur bestanden (die vom Praktikum)  ::-dance:  und ich hatte sogar 6,5 Punkte mehr als zum Bestehen erforderlich waren! Das lsst mich die Hoffnung nicht verlieren, Biochemie auch noch zu packen (ist erst Anfang April). Aber Histo-Wiederholung bestehen (in 2 Wochen) ist noch wichtiger, da man sonst schnell den Anschluss verliert und nicht zum Aufbaukurs zugelassen wird.
In einer Woche schreibe ich Bio, ich hoffe, das klappt.

Liebe Gre  ::-bee:  
Elluschka

----------


## Stromer

Hallo ihr Besteher,

ich gratuliere euch beiden zu BC und Chemie! Es geht doch. Mnachmal braucht man zwar mal lnger, ich kenne das leider nur zu gut, aber wenn dann was klappt, ist es so ein tolles Gefhl! Unbeschreiblich...

Falls ich mal das Physikum bestehe, hebe ich bestimmt ab vor Freude   ::-angel:  

@Hardyle: Termi ist 7 Uhr 15 bei uns und Biochemie 17 Uhr, an einem Tag   :was ist das...?:  Du siehst, scheinbar ist das Masche   :bhh:  

Ich werde mich mal an Termi versuchen, habe da aber nicht soviel Hoffnung, weil ich erst heute angefangen habe. Habe vor nem Jahr schonmal dafr gelernt und vieles bekommt man ja mit, aber naja. Ich sag nur: Teleangiektase -> man trenne die Morpheme ab und bersetze Morphementsprechend  ::-oopss:  

Ekelhaft.

----------


## Hardyle

Na, das war ja mal wieder eine Organisation heute! Da war doch tatschlich in unserem Hrsaal noch eine andere Klausur "vor" unserer. Somit haben wir in unserem Hrsaal (einem von vielen) erst eine halbe Stunde spter mit unseren beiden Klausuren angefangen. Die Stimmung davor war echt fast unertrglich ...
Die Chemie-Klausur war echt total ok und das hab ich sicher locker bestanden (wenn ich mich bei den Ergebnissen der ersten beiden Klausuren nicht verlesen habe). Bei Physik heit es jetzt wohl abwarten und Tee trinken! Ich kann es echt nicht sagen, ob es fr ein "mit-ach-und-krach-bestanden" gereicht hat oder nicht; aber sie lief jedenfalls deutlich besser als die ersten beiden misserablen Klausuren! Hoffen wir auf ein gutes Ergebnis und gnstige Bedingungen!

@Stromer: Ist wie bei uns - wir schreiben Chemie und Physik immer direkt hintereinander. Weil es sich ja so gut kombinieren lsst. ;)

Glckwunsch noch an alle, die in heute ihre Klausuren bestanden haben!

Jetzt geht es so richtig ans Anatomie lernen!

----------


## Nilani

Hey, Cassy, herzlichen Glckwunsch   ::-dance:  . Siehste, irgendwann schaffen wir das doch alle (wir haben auch immer 3 Versuche und drfen dann Kurs 1x wiederholen, wos nochmal 3 Versuche gibt ... somit hatte ich jetzt meinen 4.)
Physio klappt vielleicht auch noch, ich drck weiter die Daumen   :Top:  

Stromer und Strodti: auch an euch herzlichen Glckwunsch zu den bestandenen Testaten. So langsam mssten ja echt die Ferien losgehn.

Elluschka: Hm, rgerlich bei 2 Punkten. Hilft es vielleicht, die Klausur einzusehen? Ansonsten nutz die Ferien, sofern du keine Praktika hast. Wenn du da jeden Tag kontinuierlich ein bichen machst, kriegst du das sicher ohne groen Lernstress in den Ferien hin. Irgendwann braucht man ja schlielich auch ne Pause. Aber wenigstens hat Chemie geklappt, Gratulation   :Party:  

Hardyle: Ich kann noch Samstag 9 Uhr als Termin fr unsere Physio-Klausuren anbieten. Auch nicht der Bringer, aber trotzdem besser, als 6.45 auf der Matte zu stehen.
Ansonsten drck ich auch hier die Daumen, dass Physik doch noch geklappt hat   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CYP21B

Wir hatten auch fters samstags oder abends Klausuren, oder in ganz seltsamen Hrslen. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass die sich in der Klausurphase schwer tun gengend freie Hrsle zu finden.

----------


## SuperSonic

Glckwunsch an alle, die irgendwelche Prfungen bestanden haben!

Ich selber habe Biochemie (fast 25 % Durchfaller trotz Gleitklausel) und Histo ganz gut bestanden und bin jetzt endlich scheinfrei. Nur mit der Lernmotivation frs Physikum hapert's in letzter Zeit...  ::-oopss: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## Brownie

Glckwunsch @supersonic
wann ist denn physikum genau? irgendwann im mrz?

ich hab jetzt semesterferien. dienstag noch die letzte prfung. aber immerhin keine vorlesungen mehr und vorallem , ich bin wieder einigermaen gesund.
also lernen lernen lernen bis dienstag!

ich war heute vor der arbeit noch im krankenhaus wegen dem kpp und habe erfahren, dass ich auf eine kombinierte chirurie/urologie station komme... hmmm ich bin ja mal gespannt. was ich so beim an den zimmernvorbeilaufen sah, lsst nich wirklich auf ein "lockeres" praktikum hoffen.

----------


## thinker

Urologie klingt mal cool!
Chirurgie ist durchaus wieder was pflegebedrftiger! Aaaaber Uro...cool!

----------


## Hardyle

Hab die Grundzge der Embroyologie durch! Yeah
Kurze LERNPAUSE!




> Aaaaber Uro...cool!


Bist du Uro-Fan? *hehe* Ich hatte mein letztes Anamnesegesprch auf der Uro (mehr oder minder zwangslufig - lief aber trotzdem ok) und wir waren uns in meiner Anamnesegruppe alle einig (insbesondere die Frauen *lacht*), dass die Uro eher nicht so unser Ding ist ...

----------


## thinker

Bisher nur in meiner Phantasie  :hmmm...: 
Also ich stells mir schon ganz cool vor und hab schon fters gvehrt, dass die Arbeitsathmosphre gut sein soll und der "Uro-Arbeitsbereich" auch spannend sein soll!!
Mal sehen wenn ich irgendwann meine Famulaturen machen muss...

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Ach ja, ich hab BC brigens auch geschafft und darf weiterhin studieren


Meeeensch, was schreibst du das so klein?!?! Das ist doch groartigst, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Und das ist noch mindestens 3x toller, wenn's so um die Wurst geht wie bei dir!!!!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wollte es eben nicht ganz so auffllig schreiben, drauf verzichten wollte ich aber auch nicht, deswegen Schriftgre 1  :hmmm...: 

Toll dass es dich aber freut *knuddl*

----------


## SuperSonic

> wann ist denn physikum genau? irgendwann im mrz?


Ja, am 10. und 11.3. sind die schriftlichen Prfungen, ich werde aber davor mndlich geprft, vielleicht schon bernchste Woche. *bibber* Wann genau, erfahre ich wohl in den kommenden Tagen.

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## papiertiger

streifentier vs. chemie 1:0   :Grinnnss!:  


montag noch biochemie - gelernt wird aber erst morgen. so. 
*vor mich hin freu*

----------


## ACP

ich hatte Stress... ich hab noch nie zuvor so viel gelernt...ich hab gedacht ich schaff es nicht...  Und ich hab ihn =))))))))))))
Ich hab meinen Anatomieschein    :Grinnnss!:  

Ich drck euch die Daumen fr die Prfungen die dieses Semester noch anstehen!!!

----------


## Hardyle

Oh ja, den Anatomieschein, den htt ich auch gern noch ...
Hab jetzt den Nachmittag ber gelernt: Heute Mittag mit der Lerngruppe noch mal Becken und untere Extremitten angeguckt, anschlieend Embryologie durchgemacht, den letzten Teil von Neuro aus der VL diese Woche gelernt und vorhin Altklausuren durchgegangen. Jetzt bin ich echt hundemde! Mein Bett ruft  :schnarch...:  ... morgen geht es weiter mit dem Wiederholen! Hab sooooo vieles schon wieder vergessen.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## horsedoc

@ Cassy: 
HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!!    :Grinnnss!:   :Woow:   ::-bee:   ::-stud:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Party:   :Top:   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ui danke  :Blush:

----------


## thinker

Juhu! Neuroana bestanden! Man man man, das war aber super-mega knapp....egal hatte gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet, weil das so ne miese Klausur war  :Big Grin:  ...und die mndliche Nachprfung am Freitag beim Prof. somit auch gespart, yes!  :Big Grin:  


Hezrlichen Glckwunsch auch an alle anderen Glcklichen!

----------


## Cassy

Na dann herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!


Oh man, das ganze Zeug von Physio will einfach nicht in so kurzer Zeit in meinen Kopf  :grrrr....:  Das ist soooooo frustrierend. Mein Hirn msste einfach wie eine Festplatte erweiterbar sein, nur dann knnte das in ca 30 Stunden (ok, mit Schlaf ein paar weniger) noch alles in meinen Kopf.

----------


## Strodti

Ja... Physio will bei mir auch nicht. Hatte mir fr heute Hormone und Sure-Base vorgenommen, aber es will noch nicht. Werd wohl erstmal die dazugehrigen Altklausurfragen kreuzen. Bleiben nur noch Herz, EKG, Kreislauf, Niere, Atmung, Blut, Immnunologie...   ::-oopss:

----------


## horsedoc

*g* jaja, Physio ist auf einmal so viiiiiel...  :Blush:

----------


## Cassy

Musst du auch Physio lernen?   ::-oopss:

----------


## horsedoc

> Musst du auch Physio lernen?


japp-neben BC-  :was ist das...?:  
 :dagegen:

----------


## Cassy

Ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen dass das Lernen bei dir weiterhin noch gut luft, ebenso auch fr die Klausuren.

Fr heute gebe ich auf, mein Hirn streikt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## horsedoc

Danke Cassy!  ::-winky:  
Ich muss noch ein bisschen-hab mich bisher erfolgreich gedrckt...
Allerdings stehts in der Begegnung horsi vs. Physio 2:0; allg. Physio und Herz jeweils ber 80% gekreuzt   ::-dance:

----------


## Hardyle

Heute morgen war ich noch so optimistisch, aber mittlerweile hat sich das wieder gendert - argh ich wei so vieles noch nicht ... oder habs schon wieder vergessen!   :grrrr....:  
Muss ich nachher noch mal ein bisschen was machen!

----------


## Strodti

Fr heute reicht es... Morgen gehts weiter

----------


## Hardyle

So alles rund um Knochenblkchen, Matrix und Co noch mal aufgearbeitet. Scheint irgendwie eines seiner Lieblingsthemen zu sein, in den Altklausuren gabs da einige Fragen dazu ... 
Das sitzt jetzt hoffentlich!
Fr heute reicht es nmlich - guts Nchtle!

----------


## thinker

Ich fang jetzt auch mit dem Histo-Wiederholen fr die quivalenzprfung an....wenn man mal Makroana hatte, dann ist Histo doch einfacher! Yep.

----------


## papiertiger

mist. ich wollte frher aufstehen. ^^

biochemie   :Love:    endspurt..

----------


## Cassy

@Horsi: bei mir steht es im Kampf Cassy vs Physio 0:3 fr das tolle Fach. 

Hab beim Kreuzen von Herz und Kreislauf nicht mal 50% geschafft (ok, hatte auch gestern erst mit den Themen begonnen), Kreuzen vom Thema Atmung hab ich nach 20 Fragen aufgegeben, da wusste ich so gut wie gar nichts  :grrrr....:  Aber Nachklausuren kenn ich ja mittlerweile... und dieses mal liegts nicht daran dass ich irgendwie zu  bld dafr sein knnte. Meine Prioritt lag in den letzten Wochen doch eher bei meinem Hassfach  :Nixweiss: 

Aber vielleicht kannst du mir morgen all dein Wissen per Telepathie schicken  :Grinnnss!:  Das wrde mir unglaublich helfen!!!!

----------


## horsedoc

*g* bei mir stehts z.Zt. 0:3, gegen die Physio-wir addieren das einfach und schon bist du wieder beim unentschieden  :Grinnnss!:  
Verschlafen hab ich...  :Blush:  
aber jetzt gehts los: Niere, neuen Zwischenstand gibts in 1-1 1/2 Stunden, allen einen erfolgreichen Lernsonntag!  ::-winky:

----------


## Hardyle

Bin leider auch viel spter aufgestanden, als ich vorhatte ... im Bett wars einfach soooo schn gemtlich! ;) Naja, jetzt gerade noch die erste Lernpause genieen und dann geht es weiter - alle inneren Organe noch mal durchpauken und anschlieend die restlichen Altklausuren kreuzen (leider gibt es gar nicht viele davon =().
Auf los geht's los!   :peng:

----------


## Sirat

Nie wieder Physik.

----------


## Cassy

Haha... 1:3 gegen Physio! Hab eben Fragen zum Energiehaushalt gekreuzt. Hab 78,9% richtig  :Grinnnss!:  (waren aber insgesamt nur 19 Fragen). Aber es wird besser!!!

----------


## Brownie

ich merkte grade unser physiopraktikumsskriptverfasser hat im kurzlehrbuch geklaut   :bhh:   ich las nmlich erst im kurzlehrbuch und dann nochmal das zeug aus dem praktikum und denk mir so "huch der satz kommt dir aber bekannt vor"   :Grinnnss!:  

hhm wie steht es denn zur zeit bei mir? brownie gegen physio 1:0, brownie gegen embryologie 0:1, brownie gegen molekulargenetik unentschieden   :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Hab eben 50 MediScriptCD Fragen zum Kreislauf gekreuzt und bin nur auf 48% gekommen... Kurze Pause, dann das Zeug im KLB wiederholen und dann ab ans Herz.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## papiertiger

mde.. noch so viele seiten.. so wenig zeit  *maunz*

----------


## Cassy

Ich mach schon seit zwei Stunden nichts mehr  ::-angel:  Das bringt eh nix, und so ein freier Nachmittag ist auch was feines  :Party:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Noch knapp ne Woche bis Chemie Klausur - gestern mieses Date gehabt und jetzt schieb ich Panik weil ich mich nicht mehr konzentrieren kann *schnffs*

----------


## Strodti

Nach einem wirklich phantastischem Date wre deine Motivation und Konzentration auch nicht besser   :bhh: 
Edit: Hrte sich jetzt wohl etwas platt an. Eigentliche Aussage: Man kann halt nicht immer lernen  :Grinnnss!:  Und eine Woche ist sooo lang.

----------


## Hardyle

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhh! Gerade kommt es mir so vor als knnte ich gar nichts mehr ... ich glaub ich brauch frische Luft! Nehm jetzt meine Muskellernkrtchen und geh eine Runde spazieren! Danach kreuz ich nochmal Altklausuren!

----------


## Tessie

Apropos Altklausuren! Unsere Chemiker halten es wohl fr besonders toll, jeweils eine Version der Altklausuren der letzten drei Jahre online zu stellen und dann auch noch ohne die passenden Lsungen. Ein weiteres Highlight: Lsungen 07/08 sind inzwischen online, dafr dann aber fr gleich vier Versionen...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:  
Und nein, ich habe es nicht fr ntig befunden mich fr einen Chemie-Sttzkurs einzutragen. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich renne jetzt den smtlichen nicht online vorhandenen Altklausuren und Lsungen (von mehr als nur drei Vorjahren !) hinterher, weil der Krempel ausschlielich in den Sttzkursen rausgegeben wurde.  :kotzen: 
Noch zwei Versuchstage!   :Traurig:  Meine Kursgruppe ist doch so toll!  :Love:

----------


## thinker

Mal so ganz abgesehen von dem Frust: Was denkt ihr ber eine Art Famulatur VOR dem klinischen Abschnitt ? Habe den Mrz frei und berlege ob ich mir nicht evtl. einen Einblick in ein Fach verschaffen sollte.... ?! Hmmm...

----------


## horsedoc

Im Spiel horsedoc vs. Physio steht es aktuell *5*:0, die Level "Niere und "vegetatives NS" wurden souvern bewltigt! 
Dir zeig ich wo der Frosch die Locken hat!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Horsedoc : Auf zum Endgegner & knack den Highscore ... du schaffst das  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hardyle

@Tessi: Da habt ihr es doch aber eigentlich richtig gut, was die Altklausuren angeht. Bei uns gibt es hufig gar keine offizielle Lsung, sondern nur eine "studentische". Im semesterinternen Forum gibt es dann immer Diskussionen zu den einzelnen Lsungsmglichkeiten. ;)
Am schlimmsten ist es bei den Anatomen, da gibt es nmlich kaum Altklausuren, da die Klausur immer unter "Hochsicherheitsbedingungen" geschrieben werden - nichts unntiges mit rein und nichts mit raus! Aber ich glaube, das hatte ich schon mal erwhnt.  :was ist das...?:  

@thinker: An so etwas hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Hatte mir berlegt, das bei meinem Hausarzt zu machen. Aber ich wei gar nicht ob so etwas denn schon mglich ist ... 
Von den Tiermedizinern kenn ich das so! Eine Bekannte macht das seit ihrem ersten Semester und hilft in der rtlichen Tierartzpraxis aus. Das bringt ihr natrlich voll viel praktische Erfahrung!

So, ich mach mich jetzt nochmal an die Rckenmuskulatur und an die verbliebenen zwei Altklausuren!

----------


## SuperSonic

> Mal so ganz abgesehen von dem Frust: Was denkt ihr ber eine Art Famulatur VOR dem klinischen Abschnitt ? Habe den Mrz frei und berlege ob ich mir nicht evtl. einen Einblick in ein Fach verschaffen sollte.... ?! Hmmm...


Kannst es ja versuchen, aber das Prfungsamt wird es dir halt nicht als Famulatur anrechnen, d.h. du wirst keine Zeitersparnis spter haben.

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## Strodti

Das vielleicht nicht... aber als Motivation, sinnvolles Ferienprogramm oder einfach aus Interesse ist das sicher nicht verkehrt. Hab auch mal sowas berlegt, mich dann aber doch fr einen bezahlten Ferienjob entschieden  :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

> Kannst es ja versuchen, aber das Prfungsamt wird es dir halt nicht als Famulatur anrechnen, d.h. du wirst keine Zeitersparnis spter haben.


Das ist mir klar, darum gehts aber auch nicht....  :hmmm...: 

N Job habe ich sowieso ^^ Auch whrend des Semesters...hmmmmmmmm

----------


## Brownie

also wenns mim studium nix wird werde ich hausfrau   :hmmm...:  

meine eltern sind im urlaub und ich koche fr meinen bruder. und er bescheinigte mir grade, dass ich durchaus ein talent htt   :bhh:   normalerweise is er sehr schnkig.

naja aber trotz lachs in sahneweiweinsoe werd ich mich heut abend wohl den bchern widmen   :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocOZ

> Mal so ganz abgesehen von dem Frust: Was denkt ihr ber eine Art Famulatur VOR dem klinischen Abschnitt ? Habe den Mrz frei und berlege ob ich mir nicht evtl. einen Einblick in ein Fach verschaffen sollte.... ?! Hmmm...


habe das letztes jahr auch gemacht. in der unfallchirurgie. fr nur 2 wochen. wurde dort super aufgenommen u war der einzige student zusammen mit den pjlern. die pjler haben mir dann auf allen stationen das blutabnehmen berlassen u ich stand auf dem op plan. habe dann mit dem chef zusammen zwei karpaltunnel operiert und so einiges anderes gesehen....war super. auch in der aufnahme wurde immer viel erklrt u ich durfte die rntgenbilder zuerst sehen u sagen, ob was gebrochen oder verletzt war etc... wenn man anatomie schon hatte ist unfallchirurgie sicher das beste. viel vorwissen ist da sonst nich ntig.

----------


## abi07

> naja aber trotz lachs in sahneweiweinsoe werd ich mich heut abend wohl den bchern widmen


Magst du heute Mittag bei mir vorbeikommen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Guten Morgen

Auf gehts! Niere, ich lerne und besiege dich (also das Organ, nicht den Mod) *g*
Erstmal in die Stadt und die angenehmen Dinge (Mensa, einkaufen gehen) erledigen und dann ab zur zweiten Runde an den Schreibtisch. Ich belege mir gerade, ob es so schlau ist stumpf die Kurzlehrbuchkapitel zu lesen oder ob ich meinen Schwerpunkt auf Altklausuren/Schwarze Reihe legen sollte.

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Strodti : Es ist wie immer mit Extremen ... da fhrst du nich gut mit ... der Mittelweg wird wohl der Schlssel sein ... macht auch etwas mehr Spa wenn man Ablenkung hat ;)

----------


## Pampelmuse

@ thinker: Ich berlege auch gerade wegen einer Famulatur vorm Physikum...   :Love:

----------


## Hardyle

YEAHHH! Anatomie bestanden (hoffe oder glaube ich zumindest, wenn ich mich bei der Lsungsskizze nicht vertan habe)!
Die Klausur heute morgen war echt sehr fair, mit VL & Skript lernen konnte man gut bestehen und er hat viele Sachen wie die Muskeln (die ich mir gestern ja noch reingepfiffen hatte) gar nicht wirklich abgefragt. Leider hab ich ein paar blde Leichtsinnsfehler gemacht, aber an sich bin ich mit dem voraussichtlichen Ergebnis echt sehr zufrieden! Morgen wei ich dann genaueres ...

Drckt mir die Daumen, dass Physik und Chemie auch bestanden sind - da gibt es wohl die Ergebnisse erst morgen, heute hing noch nichts aus. Ich hab gerade so ein schlechtes Gefhl mit Physik und es sind wieder mal so viele Gerchte (von Tutoren) im Umlauf ... mmh

@Pampelmuse & thinker: Haltet mich auf dem Laufenden, falls sich bei euch was mit der Famulatur vor dem Physikum ergibt - wrde mich echt interessieren. ;)

----------


## Tessie

Aaaaargh!  :kotzen:  Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?!

"Benennen Sie die obigen Verbindungen...."  :kotzen:  
Benennen soll man den Kram unter anderem wie folgt: beta-D-Ribofuranose, alpha-D-Fructopyranose, gamma-Lactam, delta-Valerolacton (leitet sich ja von der Valeriansure ab, war doch klar da sehr wichtig  :schnarch...:  ). Ich liiiiebe diese Trivialnamen... *rolleyes*

"Die wenigen Aminosuren lernen Sie dann auch noch bitte auswendig..." Und die wenigen Stickstoff-Heterocyclen und die wenigen Zucker und die wenigen Chinone und die wenigen Purin- und Pyrimidin- und dazugehrigen DNA-relevanten Basen mit dazu...  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Noch eine Woche bis zur CH-Klausur und da soll es wieder eine Aufgabe mit zehn Punkten auf lustiges Strukturformel-Raten geben. Ich geh mal wieder   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  .

----------


## Strodti

F E R I E N

Leute... ich bin durch. Mit den Nerven und mit dem Semester. Schwer zu beschreiben was hier gerade in mir vor geht.
Situation: Hatte mir wegen des Situstestats viel zu viele Gedanken gemacht und fast kein Physio gelernt. Nun haben wir eine eher einfache Klausur bekommen, in der ich 15 von 30 Punkte gekreuzt habe. 16 ist Bestehensgrenze. Hab mich schwarz gergert, dass ich 1. nicht gelernt habe und 2. nur einen Punkt am Bestehen vorbei bin. Nachklausur wre Mittwoch, meine Panik war gro (unsere Physiologen stehen im Ruf, die Nachklausuren gerne etwas schwieriger zu gestalten, da man ja mehr Zeit zum lernen hat...).

Vor 10 Minuten gab es eine Rundmail der Lehrbeauftragten der Physiologie: _"[...]bei der Frage zum Langendorff-Herz wurden zwei Antworten als richtig gewertet. Dadurch haben 10 weitere Studierende bestanden, also 16 Punkte erreicht."_

Und ich bin dabei... mir fllt ein riesen Stein vom Herzen. Ob ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben sollte, weil ich mehr Glck als Verstand hatte?   :bhh:  

Ich knnte euch alle umarmen...

----------


## Hardyle

@Strodti: Gratuliere zu dem unerwarteten Bestehen! Freu dich, dass du es geschafft hast ...


Und, sorry, dass ich es nochmal sagen muss, gerade kamen die Ergebnisse online: Ich hab Anatomie bestanden! Voll happy!  :Party:

----------


## Meuli

> Ob ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben sollte, weil ich mehr Glck als Verstand hatte?


N  :Grinnnss!:  Freu dich einfach!!! Glckwunsch!!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Flemingulus

> wurden zwei Antworten als richtig gewertet. Dadurch haben 10 weitere Studierende bestanden


So hab ich damals meinen Anatomie-Schein bekommen!  ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Skalpella

> F E R I E N


Wie Geil!  :Grinnnss!:  !!!Glckwunsch!!!  :Party:

----------


## Cassy

Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Physio-Klausur!!!!  :Party: 

Meine war heute hnlich einer Quizshow. Ahnung hatte ich bei nur wenigen Fragen. Aber wie ich mein Glck kenne bin ich eh wieder knapp unter der Bestehensgrenze und darf nochmals ran  :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

die Klausuren sind vorbei  :Smilie: 



frei hab ich zwar noch lange nicht, aber erstmal ein ziemliches weilchen keine schreibtisch lernmarathons mehr fr mich   :Love:

----------


## Tessie

Was sollte das wohl eben heien? Ich war mal kurz in der Stadt und schon rennt mir mein heiverehrter hochgeschtzter Ana-Tischdozent ber den Weg!  :Love:  

Ich will endlich wieder prppen, ich mag keine Formeln mehr sehen... Mwh, ich will, dass endlich April ist!

----------


## DocOZ

hehe, das kenne ich auch aus anatomie   :Love:

----------


## Elluschka

Ich habe heute meine (verhauene) BC-Klausur (Ihr wisst schon, die mit den 2 Punkten unter Bestehensgrenze) nicht eingesehen. Irgendwie hatte ich keine Motivation  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich denke, ich habe einfach zu wenig Strukturformeln gebt, ich hatte noch nicht so die Aminosuren und die Zucker intus (fr die 5 Textaufgaben) und eventuell habe ich mich noch da und dort verkreuzt. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es Anfang April in der Wiederholung klappt.

bermorgen steht die Biologieklausur an und ich habe noch nichts gemacht. Ich brauchte nach 4 Klausuren in 5 Tagen einfach nur Ruhe. Ich hoffe, das rcht sich jetzt nicht. Zwar liegt mein Abi schon 8 Jahre zurck, aber im Genetikteil in Biologie msste ich noch recht fit sein - Zytologie und Mikrobiologie muss ich dann besonders gut lernen und auch die Rechenaufgaben in Genetik.  :bhh:  

Schwerer liegt mir die mndliche Histo-Wiederholung am 17.02. im Magen. Das war fr die Klausur schon so ein Crash-Learning (d. h. die Hlfte ist schon wieder hirnverdaut) und dann auch noch mndlich. Ich bin wenigstens nicht allein, in meiner Gruppe mssen 7 Leute wiederholen.  :Keks:  

Ich gratuliere allen von Euch, die in den letzten Tagen eine Klausur bestanden haben und wnsche weiterhin viel Glck!

Liebe Gre
Elluschka 

 ::-bee:

----------


## MarkusM

Hmmm... mal ne kurze - vielleicht blde - Frage. Schreibt Ihr hauptschlich Klausuren? Meine letzten 8 Prfungen fr Anatomie waren alle mndlich...

----------


## Elluschka

@MarcusM
Nein, das ist nur im ersten Semester so klausurenlastig. Schon im 2. kommen hauptschlich mndliche Testate.

Gre
Elluschka

----------


## Jucan

> @MarcusM
> Nein, das ist nur im ersten Semester so klausurenlastig. Schon im 2. kommen hauptschlich mndliche Testate.
> 
> Gre
> Elluschka



Hey, darf ich mal fragen, wo du studierst, weil in Berlin war es im ersten Semester prinzipiell hnlich schlimm.

----------


## Elluschka

@Jucan
Berlin  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hardyle

@MarkusM: In Ulm haben wir im ersten eine schriftliche Klausur am Ende des Semesters, aber bereits ab Anatomie B (mikroskop. Anatomie) ist es dann sowohl mndlich als auch schriftlich, selbiges im Prpkus (Anatomie C) im 3. Semester.

----------


## Cassy

1. Semester: nur schriftliche Prfungen
2. Semester: mndliche Prfungen in Histo, zustzlich schriftlich. BC schriftlich. Mndliches "Knochentestat" als Eingangsprfung zum Prp-Kurs
3. Semester: Prpkurs 4 mal mndlich, 2 mal parallel dazu schriftlich, Physio schriftlich

Ich denke das ist eine bunte Mischung. Und manchmal kann mndlich auch von groem Vorteil sein wenn man beim richtigen Prfer landet  :Grinnnss!: 

PS: Die Reihenfolge der Angaben gilt beim Start im WS

----------


## papiertiger

1. Semester - zwei mndliche Anatomietestate, paar Referate (BFE, Med Soz und co, ISFs), schriftlich Termi, Bio, Chemie, Biochemie, dann noch Eingangstestate in den Praktika
2. Semester - schriftlich 2mal Physik, Biochemie, Physio, Histo, ob in Histe auch mndliche Testate kommen wei ich allerdings nicht. Eingangstestate hier natrlich auch, ebenso Referate
3. Semester - drei mndliche Anatomietestate, Biochemie mndlich und Klausur, schriftlich ansonsten Anatomie, Embryo, Physio, Med Psych/Med Soz und ggf. noch irgendwas (hab ihc grad nicht im Kopf), + das bliche (Eingangstestate, Referate)
4. Semester wei ich grad garnicht, und keine Zeit nachzusehen ;)

also insgesamt ganz gut gemischt wrde ich sagen.

----------


## ohusa

Wir habe jede Woche die ersten 2 Semester mndliches Anatomie Testat. Das heit, man kommt eigentlich nie aus dem Lernen raus, denn nach dem Testat ist vor dem Testat........
Also morgen auf ein Neues  ::-stud:  , hoffentlich klappts.
Aber wenigstens nur noch 2 Anatomie Testate, dann sind erstmal Ferien (fast...Bio und Physik Klausur kommen da auch noch, aber hey  :dumdiddeldum...:  )

----------


## promed

> Wir habe jede Woche die ersten 2 Semester mndliches Anatomie Testat. Das heit, man kommt eigentlich nie aus dem Lernen raus, denn nach dem Testat ist vor dem Testat........
> )


Das ist doch eigentlich auch ganz praktisch. Kann man durch die Testate auch durchfallen?!? Und wann kommt die schriftliche Abschlussklausur?

----------


## Hardyle

Yeahhhh!  ::-dance:  Leute, heute gab es die Physik-Ergebnisse!!! Und ich hab bestanden! Zu geil! Vor erst nie wieder Physik! War total aus dem Huschen! Er hat erstens den Schnitt deutlich gesenkt und zweitens hab ich die letzte Klausur so richtig gerockt - 19 von 20 Punkten (theo. 21 mit Bonuspunkt), dass es mir sogar zum "regulren" bestehen gereicht htte! 8-9-19 ... ich finde es so geil!
Sorry, musste ich mal los werden!


Oh ja, Referate und Pldoyers gibt es bei uns auch - hauptschlich in Anatomie und Psychologie.

----------


## Cassy

Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Pldoyers


Was ist ein Pldoyer? Also ich wei schon, was ein Pldoyer ist... vor Gericht und so...  :Grinnnss!:  aber in Bezug aufs Medizinstudium? Bestimmt irgendwas Neumodisches, wo ich dann schn grauhaarig drauf erwiedern kann: Aaaalso zu uuuunserer Zeit *verklrt guck* gabs ja sowas noch nicht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

bestanden   ::-dance:  
beide prfungen. molekulargenetik mit ner punktlandung bei 60% und niere sogar mit 69% ll

Ferien!!!!

----------


## Hardyle

> Was ist ein Pldoyer?


Bei uns wurden die Kurzreferate/Recherchen in Psychologie so bezeichnet. Da wurden eben bestimmte Themen, die zu unserem Themengebiet gepasst haben an die Gruppenmitglieder verteilt oder man hat sich selbst ein passendes ausgesucht und derjenige musste einen ca 5 bis 10 min Vortrag zu seinem Thema halten.

@Cassy: Danke!  ::-bee:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Bei uns wurden die Kurzreferate/Recherchen in Psychologie so bezeichnet.


Ah danke...  :Grinnnss!:  na ich dachte schon ich htt wieder die Einfhrung irgendeines innovativen Lehrinstrumentes verpasst...  ::-stud:

----------


## Hardyle

@Brownie: Congratz!

@Flemingulus: Nee nee. ;)

Boah, wir haben heute unseren neuen - noch vorlufigen - Klausurplan fr das nchste Semester vorgestellt bekommen. Und der ist mal echt besch**** ... h bescheiden! Die wichtigen Klausuren in Histo und Physio liegen immer direkt in einer Woche meist sogar an aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen. Eine Woche am Semesterende ist vollgestopft mit 4 Klausuren, so wie zwei Nachklausuren ... nur damit die eineinhalb Wochen danach auch ja freibleiben von Klausuren und wir uns voll und ganz auf unseren Psychoblock konzentrieren knnen.   :grrrr....:   :was ist das...?: 
Mal mehr als suboptimal!

----------


## papiertiger

dafr schreiben wir am Samstag, den 2. Mai frhmorgens Physikklausur. Wenn das mal nich gemein ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## schenky

> Yeahhhh!  Leute, heute gab es die Physik-Ergebnisse!!! Und ich hab bestanden!


Glckwunsch!   :Party:  
Ich schreibe am Freitag Physik und hab echt null Checkung  :grrrr....:  
Ich hoffe, dass es zum bestehen reicht. Ich knnt echt   :kotzen:  

Aber trotzdem weiter gehts mit   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ohusa

> Das ist doch eigentlich auch ganz praktisch. Kann man durch die Testate auch durchfallen?!? Und wann kommt die schriftliche Abschlussklausur?


Ohja, durch diese Testate kann man auch durchfallen - hab ich schon geschafft. Dann musst du es am nchten Prptag nachholen und besser bestehen...aber das klappt normalerweise auch, weil du dann sicher einen andren Prfer kriegst.

Und von einer schriftlichen Abschlussklausuer wei ich nichts :P. Aber am Anfang des dritten Semesters haben wir dann noch Neuro und da gibt es eine schriftliche Abschlussklausur.

----------


## Cassy

@schenky: ich werd am Freitag meine Daumen fr dich quetschen  :Grinnnss!:  Wnsch dir schon jetzt viel Erfolg!!!!

----------


## schenky

Danke.  :Grinnnss!:  
Es ist auch so bekloppt das eine keine Nachklausur gibt. Ach ich knnt mich aufregen.......  :Woow:

----------


## Cassy

Wieso denn aufregen??? Dann halt im dritten Semester schreiben. Aber das wirst du eh nicht brauchen, du schaffst das am Freitag!!!!


Mich nervt mein Plan fr das nchste Semester auch  :kotzen:  Bis Ende Juli volles Programm und im August Physikum. Das Semester vor mir hatte nach Weihnachten scheinbar nichts mehr und Zeit zum Lernen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Autolyse

Genetik 0 : Meinereiner 1.

Hassfach schlechthin geschafft, das luft ja wie ein Lnderspiel und Freitag ist auch noch Trimester *und* Studienjahresbergfest, dann geht es nur noch abwrts.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Dicke fette Flocken. Und Wind. Und das schon den ganzen Morgen...hab fr meine Hausstrecke 3 Minuten lnger gebraucht als gestern - kein Wunder, wenn man bei jedem Schritt wieder einen halben zurckrutscht...  :Keks:  
Und die A3 ist mal wieder total dicht - eigentlich ist das schon eine geliebte Gewohnheit geworden, den Namen meines wunderschnen Studienortes jeden Morgen 20 mal im Radio zu hren...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

Ich habs auch im Halbschlaf aus dem Radiowecker vernommen ...  :Grinnnss!: 

<- froh, dass daheim im kuscheligen Wohnzimmer und nicht auf der A3  :Grinnnss!: 
Auch wenn ich eigentlich lernen muss ...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Hardyle

Jo habs im Radio gehrt - was geht denn da bei euch in und um Wrzburg mal wieder ... hier schneits auch und windet und ich muss jetzt gleich  noch einkaufen gehen!

----------


## CYP21B

Na diesmal wird zumindest kein Laster so einen Drahtseilakt gewagt haben oder?

----------


## MarkusM

Mir is schlecht... noch ne Stunde bis zum Anatomie Rigorosum...

----------


## Cassy

Ich drck dir mal ganz fest die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

Du schaffst das schon! *Daumen drck*

----------


## Strodti

Viel Glck Markus, hoffe es ist gut gegangen.

----------


## MarkusM

Jaaaaaaa *freu* nach 1,5h warten aufm Flur war ich in 5 Min fertig  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

GLCKWUNSCH!  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

@Markus: Glckwunsch auch von mir!!!

Oh man, in einer Woche ist die Bioklausur, die nicht ohne sein soll, aber irgendwie schaff ich es nicht mich hinzusetzen und mal mit dem Lernen anzufangen. *kopfschttel* War leider in Bio auch so gut wie nie in den Vorlesungen (ein paar Mal in Humangenetik, Mikrobio und Virologie, weil die anderen Vorlesungen leider misserabel waren), das Praktikum ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich der Burner (eigentlich frage ich mich eh, warum das den Titel Praktikum verdient hat, da war das zu Schulzeiten bei weitem besser & effektiver - finde ich wahnsinnig schade) und das Wissen aus der Schulzeit fast wieder verflogen. mmh
bers Wochenende fahr' ich heim *freu* (Fasching!!!), da wird das sicher auch wieder nichts mit dem Lernen ...

Ach, was ich mal fragen wollte, was habt ihr denn so fr Bcher in Histo und Physio? Lernt ihr mit Kurzlehrbuch (in beidem)? Kennt ihr den Junqueira-Carneiro in Histo? Was haltet ihr davon? Oder ist Lllmann-Rauch doch der ungeschlagene Renner in Histo? Knnt ihr etwas empfehlen?

----------


## MarkusM

Ich hatte den Lllmann-Rauch und find, dass es ein super Buch ist. Steht alles drin und doch verstndlich. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ach ja... zum wiederholen ist das Auxilium Repetitorium II ganz gut... sind zwar Fehler drin, aber zum schnellen wiederholen fand ichs ganz okay..

----------


## Strodti

Hey Hardyle,
also fr Histo hatte ich zuerst den Welsch (Lehrbuch Histologie, Elsevier). Damit kam ich aber berhaupt nicht zurecht. Die Bilder in diesem Buch sind einsame Spitze! Aber er ist nicht so schn kompakt... Das ist die Strke vom Lllmann-Rauch (Taschenlehrbuch-Histologie, Thieme). Den habe ich geliebt! Wunderbar erklrt, schn bersichtlich. Hier hat man natrlich nicht so schne Bilder, aber das fand ich nicht so schlimm. Die Schemazeichnungen reichen frs Verstndnis und am besten lernt man eh am Mikroskop. Ansonsten gab es bei uns noch so eine "Histo-Kiste" (CD-Rom von unseren Anatomen) und im Internet lassen sich auch klasse Histoseiten finden.
Den Junquira habe ich von einer Freundin, die nun im PJ ist, mal geschenkt bekommen... hab den nie benutzt und kenne auch niemanden der den genutzt hat.
Setz dich am besten mal in der Bib hin und les dir ein Kapitel in alles drei Bchern durch. Vom Umfang her ist das Taschenlehrbuch auf jeden Fall ausreichend und keinesfalls ein Kurzlehrbuch!
Physio ist so eine Sache... fr das Praktikum reichte bei uns das Kurzlehrbuch von Huppelsberg (Kurzlehrbuch Physiologie, Thieme). Fr Referate im Seminar brauchte man schonmal ein ausfhrlicheres Buch. Hier gibt es ja denn Deetjen (Elsevier), Schmidt-Lang (Springer) und Silbernagl (Thieme). Ich hab in einem Gewinnspiel mal den Silbernagl gewonnen und finde den auch nciht schlecht. Ansonsten htte ich kein dickes Physiobuch im Regal und wre fr die Seminarvorbereitung in die Bib gefahren.
Aber das ist total subjektiv und kommt auf deinen Lerntyp an. Ich steh absolut auf kompakte Bcher und kann mit den dicken Standardwerken nicht lernen-
Viel Glck bei Bio  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

Fr Histo habe ich das Kurzlehrbuch (Ulfig) von Thieme. Unser Ana-HiWi hat uns das gleich am ersten Tag so empfohlen und ich finde bisher, dass er damit auch vllig richtig lag. Das Buch liest sich sehr angenehm und es reicht meiner Meinung nach absolut zum Bestehen. Und das nicht nur mal eben so, sondern das wichtigste steht drin und man hat hinterher auch wirklich Ahnung von der Sache.  ::-stud:  
Unntiges Geschwafel wird vermieden und wenn du nicht vllig auf der Leitung stehst, bist du meiner Ansicht nach damit gut beraten.

Ach ja, Lllmann-Rauch ist mir auch bekannt. Im groen und ganzen recht nett (ernsthaft  :bhh:  ), aber fr mich hatte es einfach zu viel Detailtiefe. Als ich mich da eingelesen habe, dachte ich mir einfach nur "Das prft dich kein Mensch in dem Umfang...".  :Nixweiss: 

In Frankfurt ist Ana (3 Teile ber 3 Semester) immer mit der jeweiligen Histo gekoppelt. Es gibt zu jedem Teil immer eine Klausur und ein mndliches Testat. Bei Histo musst du dann auch was erkennen am Mikroskop und was Schlaues dazu sagen knnen. Lief auch mit dem Kurzlehrbuch ohne Probleme...

----------


## Cassy

Ich will endlich mein Klausurergebnis, auch wenn ich wei dass ich nicht die erforderliche Punktzahl erreicht habe  :Hh?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Cassy, trste dich. Sowas wird in der Klinik auch nicht besser. Ich warte seit einer Woche auf die Gyn-Ergebnisse ... und die Chir-Ergebnisse (die Endnoten) waren falsch, aber sie hngen sie nicht neu aus, man muss jetzt einzeln nachfragen.... toll organisiert.

Sind ja nur Ergebnisse, die man fr's Blockpraktikum bentigt. Ich wsste schon gern, ob ich jetzt Semester- oder reine Lernferien habe  :grrrr....:

----------


## Cassy

Na toll.... uns wurde aber quasi versprochen dass es die Ergebnisse heute gibt. Das sind echt tolle Aussichten Diasy, hast du eventuell auch noch gute Nachrichten bezglich der klinischen Semester?  :Blush: 

Ok, kann sein dass die Ergebnisse heute spter rauskommen, da vorhin Aussegnungsfeier war und die Semestersprecher noch dort sind. Vielleicht kommt es dann heute Abend ber den Verteiler *hoff*

----------


## CYP21B

Bezglich den Histo und Physio Bchern:

In Histo habe ich den Lllmann und den Welsch. Habe beide gebraucht gnstig bekommen. Wrde sagen beide haben ihre Strken und Schwchen. Fr Testate etc. reicht der Lllmann von der Theorie her locker. Die Bilder finde ich da jedoch ziemlich bescheiden. Dafr ist die Ausstattung des Welsch mit Bildern ziemlich gut. Zum kurz vor den Prfungen lernen ist er aber nicht geeignet. Eher zum mal was Nachschlagen wenn es mal etwas tiefer gehen soll.

Das Kurzlehrbuch habe ich mir ab und zu aus der Bib ausgeliehen. Zum kurz vor der Prfung wiederholen ist es ok. Zum nur damit Lernen wrde es bei uns wohl kaum reichen.

In Physio ist es hnlich. Habe das Kurzlehrbuch und den Schmidt-Lang. Den Schmidt-Lang habe ich fr vegetative Physiologie frs Seminar gebraucht. In den anderen beiden Physiosemestern (Allgemeine und Neuro) habt das Kurzlehrbuch gereicht. Lag jeweils am Seminardozenten. Zum normalen Lernen bevorzuge ich das Kurzlehrbuch. Wenn ich was vertiefen mchte, oder jetzt die Lieblingsthemen vom Physioprfer lerne dann ist der Schmidt-Lang echt super. 

Ich denke man kann auch gut "berleben", wenn man nur den Lllmann und den Huppelsberg hat. Je nach Situation muss sich dann aber ab und an doch mal nen groes Physiobuch ausleihen. In Histo wrde man auch gut ohne Welsch o.. auskommen, wenn man dann eben Bilder aus dem Netz anschaut. Wenn man jedoch gnstig an die Bcher rankommt ist es sicher auch keine Fehlinvestition.

----------


## abi07

Ich hab auch den Lllmann und von vielen gehrt, dass der absolut super und auf jeden Fall ausfhrlich genug sein soll. Schau ma mal...
(Der Drenckhahn hat die "Renate" natrlich auch empfohlen... :hmmm...: )

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Cassy

Ich hatte in Histo hauptschlich das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme. Aber in irgendeinem Kapitel war ein Fehler drin, ich glaube es ging um den Aufbau der Uterusschleimhaut *grbel*

----------


## Muriel

Als ich studiert hatte und in der Vorklinik war, hatte ich immer das Gefhl, dass Generationen von Studenten vor mir schon immer die gleichen Bcher (in lterer Auflage dann halt) hatten wie ich jetzt, was sich zumindest bei einem Blick ins Regal derer, die schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt weit voraus oder auch seit lngerer Zeit fertig waren, besttigte. Das, was Ihr so alles an Bchern nennt, kenne ich berhaupt nicht mehr. Irgendwie scheint da ein groer Wandel in den paar Jahren gekommen zu sein. Ich werde alt!

----------


## Hardyle

Danke fr all eure Tipps und Ratschlge. Letztendlich ging es dann meist doch alles ber Lllmann und Huppelsberg (die beiden hab ich schon von vielen Leuten als Literaturtipp gehrt). Naja mal sehen, werde es jetzt wohl doch so machen, dass ich mir ber die Ferien mal ein paar Exemplare ausleihe und durchschmckere und mich dann entscheide. ;)

Und ich bin immer noch nicht zum Bio-Lernen gekommen!   ::-oopss:

----------


## Elluschka

Ich habe heute Biologie geschrieben und bestanden, das heitert mich wieder auf!  ::-winky:  
Ich habe mir heute fr die Histo-Wiederholungsprfung am kommenden Dienstag den Junqueira gekauft, vielleicht komme ich damit besser klar. Letztendlich muss ich unbedingt die Frbungen gut lernen, denn diese 3 Punkte haben mir in der Klausur zum Bestehen gefehlt.   ::-oopss:  
Ich drcke Euch die Daumen!  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe Physio bestanden obwohl ich kaum gelernt habe  :Party:  Ich bin so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!! Endlich mal auf dem aktuellen Stand ohne Nachklausuren im Nacken!   :Woow:   ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schenky

Sehr cool   :Top:  

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## ayesha farooq

Hi pink Elefant,
Mir geht es auch genau so.Ich hab zwar die alle Scheine gekriegt,ich meine:Physik,Chemie und Biolgie aber hab frchterlich Angst von den mndlichen Prfungen.Je mehr lerne ich,desto mehr ngstlich werde ich.Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp fr mich?

----------


## hennessy

> Hi pink Elefant,
> Mir geht es auch genau so.Ich hab zwar die alle Scheine gekriegt,ich meine:Physik,Chemie und Biolgie aber hab frchterlich Angst von den mndlichen Prfungen.Je mehr lerne ich,desto mehr ngstlich werde ich.Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp fr mich?


ist zwar einfach gesagt, aber oftmals schwer umzusetzen: Lass Dich nicht verrckt machen. Mehr als Lernen und ben geht nicht. Bringts Dir was, wenn Du in einer Gruppe lernst oder wenn Ihr Euch gegenseitig abfragt?

----------


## Hardyle

@Cassy: Gratuliere!

@Elluschka: Ebenfalls Glckwunsch. Sag mir nach deiner Klausur doch mal, was deine Meinung vom Junqueira ist. *bin neugierig* 

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und morgen muss ich anfangen zu lernen - bitte erinnert mich daran, sonst lass ich mich wieder nur von allem mglichen ablenken. =(
Mir fehlt gerade einfach auch der "normale" Tagesrhythmus mit morgens frh aufstehen, Uni, Mensa, heimkommen und lernen ... Ich komm zu nichts (zu nichts relevantem wenigstens)!  :Keks:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

-------------------------------------

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Khiri, das mit dem richtigen Zitieren bst du bitte nochmals, ok???  :Grinnnss!:   ::-angel:

----------


## Hardyle

Danke frs Erinnern! ;) Das werde ich jetzt auch tun ...   :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

Cassy, ist das die Klausur, von der du berzeugt warst, durchgefallen zu sein? Bestehen ist immer klasse, aber in so einem Fall natrlich noch mehr, Glckwunsch  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Genau diese Klausur ist es, auf die ich wegen BC nur knapp 2 Tage gelernt habe (und sonntags irgendwann aus mangelnder Motivation sogar lieber weggegangen bin als zu lernen)  :Blush:

----------


## Stina 1

> Wenn du schriftlich bestehst, dann hast du ein gutes Wissen und dann bestehst du auch das mndliche



Dieser Tipp ist Gold wert, wenn man das Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen hat!

----------


## Tessie

Das Chemie-Praktikum ist vorbei!   :Grinnnss!:  Und wie knnte es auch anders sein, direkt im Anschluss ab zur Physik-Vorlesung und Skript kaufen frs Physik-Praktikum!  ::-oopss:  
Und am Dienstag noch die Chemie-Klausur *wrg*... Also  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  !

----------


## MissGarfield83

Na dann hau rein Tessie ... ich geh nachher erstmal schn aus ... nur nicht stressen ;) Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag um den Kontakt zu den Bchern zu intensivieren ....  ::-angel:  :Party:

----------


## Cassy

Heute war die Vorbesprechung zum BC-Praktikum. Knnte sicherlich nett werden, wenn da nicht die ganzen Protokolle zu schreiben wren.  :kotzen:

----------


## goeme

man man man, nur am meckern die tbingerinnen....

----------


## Cassy

Ey, ich mecker nicht die ganze Zeit!!!!  :bhh:

----------


## goeme

nee, du bist nur net allein am meckern   :bhh:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Dieser Tipp ist Gold wert, wenn man das Mndliche vor dem Schriftlichen hat!


---------------------------------

----------


## Brownie

mir fiel grad auf, dass ich mein letztes BC Protokoll noch nicht abgegben habe. bzw es noch nicht mal fertig gemacht habe   :Woow:  

die brauchen immer eeewig zum korrigieren, ich hoffe einfach, dass sie nachsichtig sind, wenn ichs erst im nchsten semester abgebe   :Blush:

----------


## Hardyle

Boah, man ... die "vergleichende Anatomie" ist ja echt tzend! Hab jetzt heute Mittag fleiig Bio gelernt, mal das Skript aufgearbeitet. Die Zytologie und Mikrobio waren ja echt interessant aber die "tierische" Anatomie mmh - wusste echt nicht, dass ich jetzt pltzlich Tiermedizin studiere.   :bhh:

----------


## papiertiger

ich sag mal nur, die Embryonalentwicklung des Frosches..    ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Papiertiger, das msst Ihr nicht allen Ernstes lernen???  ::-oopss:

----------


## papiertiger

Aus welchen Grnden auch immer gab es dazu in einigen unserer Bio-Altklausuren einigermaen detaillierte Fragen - bei uns zum Glck nicht   :bhh:  

Als mich da einer meiner Kommilitonen einen Tag vor der Klausur drauf aufmerksam machte, dass da immer wieder Fragen zu kmen, hab ich definitiv mein Schwein pfeifen hren ^^

----------


## altalena

ich wei nicht, wie, aber ich habe heute die verhasste CHEMIE bestanden......  Die ganzen fiesen Chemiker knnen mich alle mal kreuzweise   :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

Oh Schaukelchen, geil! Hast Du dann jetzt Ferien? Da steht noch was aus mit uns!

----------


## altalena

Auf jeden Fall! Ich freu mich ja soooo, muss mein Zimmer erstmal von der Chemie-Last befreien  :hmmm...: 
Vor meinem Trip nach Hause sieht es eng aus, aber danach gerne  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

> ich sag mal nur, die Embryonalentwicklung des Frosches..


Hehe, ich nehme an, du studierst in HH (?), denn meine Freundin hat mir gerade von genau dem gleichen tollen Erlebnis berichtet. ;)

----------


## CYP21B

Ich finde sowieso, dass sich die Lehrinhalte gerade in Bio von Uni zu Uni arg unterscheiden. Bei uns waren dass gerade mal ich denke sechs Vorlesungen. Gemacht haben wir da eigentlich wirklich nur das was thematisch auch im Physikum gefragt wird. Sachen die zustzlich in Histo oder Biochemie vorkommen wurden auch zum grten Teil weggelassen. Und Sachen wie Evolution oder so kamen gar nicht dran.

----------


## Hardyle

Ja, das glaube ich auch (aber nicht nur unbedingt in Bio sondern auch anderen Grundlagenfchern!). Ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt sinnig, das wissen zu mssen. Aber nun gut, jetzt lernen wir es eben mal. ;) Dann hattest du jedenfalls echt Glck mit Bio!

----------


## CYP21B

> Ja, das glaube ich auch (aber nicht nur unbedingt in Bio sondern auch anderen Grundlagenfchern!). Ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt sinnig, das wissen zu mssen. Aber nun gut, jetzt lernen wir es eben mal. ;) Dann hattest du jedenfalls echt Glck mit Bio!


Ich denke mal an jeder Uni gibt es eine etwas andere Fcherbetonung. Bei einer hat man dann eben sehr ausfhrlich Biologie, bei der nchste eine Hammer Chemieklausur und bei wieder einer ist eben Physik sehr umfangreich. Das ist dann auch bei den groen Fchern so. Aber letztendlich wird es sich wieder irgendwie ausgleichen, da es wohl keine Uni gibt, bei der wirklich alle Fcher hart oder leicht sind. Und zum Physikum muss man dann sowieso wieder dasselbe wissen.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Anatomieschein [x]
Physiologieschein [x]
Biochemieschein [x]

To do:

Integrierte Seminare
EKM
und 
Psychologie

naja egal. FERIEN 8]

----------


## MaGe

Ahhhh, warum habt ihr alle schon Ferien???
Ich sitz grad noch hier und versuch Anatomie Bewegungsapparat und Blut zu lernen fr die Prfungen in 1 1/2 Woche. Ich will auch endlich frei haben... Zumal das ganz schn viel ist...
Aber ich will ma nich so sein: Euch schne Ferien! ;)

----------


## Brownie

> Ahhhh, warum habt ihr alle schon Ferien???
> Ich sitz grad noch hier und versuch Anatomie Bewegungsapparat und Blut zu lernen fr die Prfungen in 1 1/2 Woche. Ich will auch endlich frei haben... Zumal das ganz schn viel ist...
> Aber ich will ma nich so sein: Euch schne Ferien! ;)


jaja so gings mir vor einem jahr auch   :Aufgepasst!:  
mein tipp: blut nicht vergessen! die biochemie war ganz schn tricky. und bewegungsapparat nicht glauben dass es nur Anatomie wre. die wird mndlich hauptschlich geprft. schriftlich war recht viel histo und physio   :hmmm...:  

(und ich habe schon Ferien, weil ich auch frher wieder anfange   :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Hardyle

Wisst ihr, so langsam habe ich eine Abneigung gegen Bio entwickelt. Bio war bisher - whrend meiner kompletten Schulzeit - eines meiner Lieblingsfcher (muss aber zugeben es war hauptschlich beschrnkt auf Humanbiologie und spter alles was mit Biotechnologie zu tun hat) ... aber gerade nervt mich diese Lernerei irgendwie ...   :Oh nee...:  
Leider finde ich das Praktikumsskript ziemlich misserabel und bin derzeit mehr damit beschftigt dieses Zeug aufzuarbeiten (da man so berhaupt nichts damit anfangen kann) als wirklich inhaltlich groartig etwas zu lernen.   :was ist das...?:  
Naja ich werd mich noch mal ransetzen - bin gerade wieder in meiner Studibude angekommen - danach noch ein bisschen TV gucken.

----------


## papiertiger

geht mir hnlich.  bzw. hoffentlich "ging" ;)  Ergebnisse gabs ja noch nicht.   (die Klausuren mssen ggf. erst bebrtet werden)

lagst brigens richtig mit HH   :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

morgen den ersten der letzten 30 Tage KPP...
ich hab berhaupt keine Lust. das is eigentlich noch untertrieben. selbst wenn ich 200 euro kriegen wrd, ich wrd drauf verzichten.... gnahh
was gb ich drum, wenn schon der 17.3. wr....

----------


## Tessie

Knnen wir nicht einfach eine Klausur ohne pH- und Puffer-Berechnungen schreiben? Oder einfach was in der Art mit "Zahlen in leichteste grundlegendste Formel berhaupt einsetzen" machen? Mennoooooo...  :was ist das...?:  
Ich verstehe es schon, nur bei der entsprechenden Klausurfrage wei ich nix mit anzufangen bzw. kommt nicht das raus, was soll. Waaaah, ich wnsche mir etwas mehr Erleuchtung!  :Traurig:  Der Rest geht doch auch...

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> Wisst ihr, so langsam habe ich eine Abneigung gegen Bio entwickelt. Bio war bisher - whrend meiner kompletten Schulzeit - eines meiner Lieblingsfcher (muss aber zugeben es war hauptschlich beschrnkt auf Humanbiologie und spter alles was mit Biotechnologie zu tun hat) ... aber gerade nervt mich diese Lernerei irgendwie ...


Du hast ja so recht, genau so geht es mir auch!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Knnen wir nicht einfach eine Klausur ohne pH- und Puffer-Berechnungen schreiben? Oder einfach was in der Art mit "Zahlen in leichteste grundlegendste Formel berhaupt einsetzen" machen? Mennoooooo...  
>  Ich verstehe es schon, nur bei der entsprechenden Klausurfrage wei ich nix mit anzufangen bzw. kommt nicht das raus, was soll. Waaaah, ich wnsche mir etwas mehr Erleuchtung!  Der Rest geht doch auch...


Immer mit der Ruhe und schn durchatmen ... wenn du ein bissel berlegst und das MWG lieb hast  :Love:  dann wird das schon ( wenn nicht dann schau dir doch noch mal die Rechenbeispiele in den VL Folien im WebCT an ;)

----------


## schenky

Physik bestanden !!!!!!! Das war mein Hassfach!

 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:   :Party:

----------


## Hardyle

Gratuliere!

----------


## Cassy

SUPER SCHENKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Party: 




Toll, ich hab wenigstens den ersten Tag vom BC-Praktikum weg....

----------


## MissGarfield83

gratuliere Schenky  :Smilie: 

Bei mir wirds noch morgen Chemie, Freitag Bio und am Ende der Ferien Physik *bh*

----------


## schenky

Danke euch allen  :Smilie: 

Viel Erfolg Miss!   :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

T(-)16h - 19 min - roadholes filled up with wisdom & knowledge - expecting
  apocalypse tomorrow  ::-oopss:   ::-angel: 

 Und wahrlich ich sage euch, die apokalyptischen Reiter werden uns geieln mit Plagen namens A,B,C und D ....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Tessie

Es lebe der Galgenhumor, Miss!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
Ich wnsche dir gaaaanz viel Glck und Erfolg morgen!  ::-winky:  

Werd jetzt noch mal die zwei schnen Skripte durchlesen und mir Gleichungen und Formeln zum wiederholten Male eintrichtern...

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch an alle Besteher und viel Erfolg den armen Leuten, die noch was schreiben! 

Ich war gestern in "Krperwelten" und fand es einfach nur genial...obwohl ich festgestellt hab, dass ich schon wieder die Hlfte des mhsam erarbeiteten Anatomie-Wissens vergessen habe...

----------


## chrizzo1988

ist anscheinend nur in jena so das man alle klausuren an einem tag schreibt oder? 07:00 - 10:00 haben wir letzten freitag anatomie chemie physik und bio geschrieben , und dann nochmal von 11:15-12:00 Uhr Histo

die bio klausur war total lcherlich....die physikums fragen sind nen witz dagegen - wird bestimmt wieder durchfallqouten von >60% geben

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Ich hatte ja eigentlich vor vor meiner Anatomieklausur hinzugehen - so als "live-lern-Gag". ;) Haben es dann aber doch nicht gemacht ... will in den Ferien auf alle Flle noch, so lang die noch in HD ist. Ich war damals auch in Berlin und in Stuttgart, wobei die Stuttgarter ja echt nur eine sehr kleine Auswahl war und sie nicht mal alles ausstellen durften wegen Protesten aus der Bevlkerung. 

@Chrizzo: Das ist ja krass - ihr geht ja ganz schn ab in Jena! Das wrde bei uns auf mehr als nur Protest unter den betroffenen Stundenten sondern auch von der FS treffen, da bin ich mir sicher ...
Habt ihr mal probiert da was zu drehen?

Mach mir keine Angst, meine Bio-Klausur ist am Freitag ...   :Oh nee...: 
Ich drck die Daumen, dass du durchkommst.

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Ich war in HD zum ersten Mal dort. Ich verstehe das mit den Protesten nicht wirklich. Ich finde, dass dort alles uerst respektvoll und mit grter Hochachtung vor dem menschlichen Krper dargestellt ist. Und dasselbe habe ich auch von Leuten gehrt, die ebenfalls dort waren, vorher aber sehr kritisch und eher negativ eingestellt waren. Das Problem ist, dass gerade die Leute, die so sehr rumkritisieren, gar nicht hingehen und daher auch nicht eines Besseren zu belehren sind. 

Viel Erfolg fr Freitag!  :Top:

----------


## thinker

Bis wann ist Krperwelten in HD ?
Wrde ja gerne hin aber ich befrchte, dass sich das niemand antun mchte in meinem Umkreis...die ekeln sich alle davor :x

----------


## Hardyle

Noch bis 26. April diesen Jahres, siehe hier: www.koerperwelten-deutschland.de

Was im englischsprachigen Ausland cool ist: Da kann man sich als Angehriger der medizinischen Berufe diverse Infomaterialien anfordern, leider gibt es die Dinger nicht in Deutschland (hier gibts nur was fr Lehrer *lacht*).
Vielleicht lass ich das mal meiner Ex-Gastfamilie schicken, dass sie es mir schicken - aber ich glaube meine Gastmom wrde einen groen Schock kriegen, wenn das in ihrem Briefkasten landet.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Baaa..... ich mag keine BC-Protokolle schreiben  :kotzen: 

Wenigstens versuche ich mich so weit durchzubeissen nd auch die Versuchsbeschreibungvorher zu erledigen, so dass ich nach dem Praktikumstag nur noch Ergebnisse eintragen muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

KPP ftw!!

Es ist schn zu sehen, was man spter vielleicht besser nicht machen sollte     :Aufgepasst!:  

29 Tage to go...

----------


## KnappTwo

Die Krperwelten sind genial...
Ich war da vor knapp vier Jahren, es ist einfach verdammt interessant.

----------


## Stina 1

Ich war vor 2 Jahren im Gunther von Hagens Plastinarium in Guben und fand, dass das nur Kommerz ist, der da betrieben wird. Wir haben da auch ein TV-Interview mit von Hagen mitbekommen. Fr mich hat der Mensch ein bichen was an der Mtze. Das ganze hat fr mich wenig mit Darstellung der Anatomie fr die Allgemeinheit zu tun.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Weltuntergang abgewendet und den Chemikern gezeigt was ne Harke ist  :Blush:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Na dann Glckwunsch  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

:Party:   ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:  
HAAAAA! Ich habe auch den Chemie-Schein ergattert! Glckwunsch Miss!

Den Nicht-Frankfurtern mchte ich allerdings folgendes filmreife Szenario nicht vorenthalten:

Frankfurt schreibt Chemie unter anderem folgendermaen:
9:15 Tessie vor Hrsaal
9:30 schon mehr Leute vor Hrsaal
9:45 Einlass soll (!) beginnen  - beginnt aber nicht
10:00 Klausur soll (!) beginnen, geht aber nicht, da nach wie vor kein Einlass
10:05 Einlass
10:30 Tessie steht noch immer VOR dem Hrsaal und wartet darauf ihren Studi-Ausweis vorzuzeigen
10:35 alle sitzen
10:40 Klausuren werden ausgeteilt
10:45 Panne Klappe die erste: die Klausuren reichen nicht, Dozent rennt los Nachschub holen
10:50 Panne Klappe die zweite: die Klausuren reichen noch immer nicht,  :Keks:  fr die zwei "ohne"
10:55 Klausur beginnt, die zwei andern bekommen etwas Nachschreibezeit
12:25 der Spuk ist vorbei

Wer bietet mehr?  :Wand:   ::-oopss:   :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> HAAAAA! Ich habe auch den Chemie-Schein ergattert! Glckwunsch Miss!
> 
>  Den Nicht-Frankfurtern mchte ich allerdings folgendes filmreife Szenario nicht vorenthalten:
> 
>  Frankfurt schreibt Chemie unter anderem folgendermaen:
>  9:15 Tessie vor Hrsaal
>  9:30 schon mehr Leute vor Hrsaal
>  9:45 Einlass soll (!) beginnen  - beginnt aber nicht
>  10:00 Klausur soll (!) beginnen, geht aber nicht, da nach wie vor kein Einlass
> ...


*G* warst du auch in 23-3 ? So schrecklich desorganisiert unsere Hippies ;) Klausur unter erschwerten Bedingungen nennt man sowas ... trotzdem 44/66 geschafft  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cassy

Das mit den fehlenden Klausuren gab es dieses Jahr bei unseren Erstsemestern auch in Chemie. Da in zwei getrennten Gruppen geschrieben wurde kam die Gruppe mit den fehlenden Klausuren lange nach der anderen Gruppe raus  :Grinnnss!:  Allerdings war solch eine generelle Versptung des Klausurbeginns dort nicht gegeben...

Dir aber Glckwunsch zum Chemie-Schein!!!

----------


## Tessie

Ja, 23-3!  :bhh:  Ich habe brigens auch 44/66...  :was ist das...?:   ::-oopss:  
Wozu so ein Riesen-Gedns mit Studi-Ausweis, Perso, Studenten-Listen fhren und uns auffordern, jaaaaa rechtzeitig zu checken, WO wir schreiben....
Aber es dann selbst mit den wichtigsten Sachen nicht auf die Reihe bekommen... Mein Gott, was habe ich mich gekringelt, als der R. fragte, wer noch keine Klausur hat und die KOMPLETTE Reihe vor mir die Hand hob....  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  *rofl*

----------


## schenky

Wir haben neulich ne Physioklausur geschrieben und viele haben sehr schlecht abgeschnitten. Nach einigen Beschwerden ist dann aufgefallen, dass die Korrektoren bei manchen Leuten die Korrekturfolie falsch herum auf den Lsungsbogen gelegt haben   ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

AAAAAAAHHHHHHH   :Woow:   ::-oopss:   :peng:   Typisch Physio..... irgendwie sind die bei uns schon recht eigenartig.

----------


## Hardyle

@Tessi & MissGarfield: Glckwunsch!

Das mit dem verspteten Einlass hatten wir bei unserer letzten CH-PH-Klausur in meinem Hrsaal auch, da die wohl leider verplant hatten, dass gerade in dem Hrsaal vorher schon eine Klausur stattfindet, die lustigerweise erst eine halbe Stunde vor unserer angefangen hat. 

@Schenky: Wow, das ist bse!   :Keks: 


Ich werde mich jetzt wieder Bio zuwenden ...

----------


## Elluschka

::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   Nachprfung in Histo bestanden!!!   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:  
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Biochemie im April rocken!  :was ist das...?:

----------


## MaGe

> jaja so gings mir vor einem jahr auch   
> mein tipp: blut nicht vergessen! die biochemie war ganz schn tricky. und bewegungsapparat nicht glauben dass es nur Anatomie wre. die wird mndlich hauptschlich geprft. schriftlich war recht viel histo und physio   
> 
> (und ich habe schon Ferien, weil ich auch frher wieder anfange   )


Ja, stimmt, da muss ich echt ein wenig aufpassen... Ich hoffe nur, dass Brning nich prft, dann ist die mndliche auch nich nur Anatomie. ;) Und Histo sind i-wie alles gleich aus.
Na, dann dir ein schnes Praktikum

----------


## Hardyle

So, bin jetzt in groben Zgen durch mit dem Biostoff und hab echt keinen Bock mehr! Mach jetzt erst mal Pause ... noch zwei Tage fr Wiederholung, Fllen der viiielen Lcken und fr Altklausuren!

____edit____
Bei RTLII kommt gerade eine wahnsinnig interessante Reportage ber Siamesische Zwillinge aus den USA, die einen Krper haben und ab dem Oberkrper teils noch verbunden, grtenteils getrennt sind (jede kontrolliert z.B. einen der beiden Arme), mit eigenen Kpfen und die sind sich noch nicht mal von ihren charakterlichen Eigenschaften so hnlich. Die sind jetzt 18 ... Wirklich beeindruckend!
Wen es interessiert: Wikipedia-Eintrag

----------


## Brownie

> Wir haben neulich ne Physioklausur geschrieben und viele haben sehr schlecht abgeschnitten. Nach einigen Beschwerden ist dann aufgefallen, dass die Korrektoren bei manchen Leuten die Korrekturfolie falsch herum auf den Lsungsbogen gelegt haben


oha  :Oh nee...:  
na gut dass die eingesehen haben, dass sie einen fehler gemacht haben.

bei der letzten prfung die wir geschrieben haben, frag ich mich ob die leute beim konzipieren besoffen waren. soviele unstimmige fragen gabs sonst nie. in mol.genetik waren es allein 10 (von 30!) wovon schlussendlich 4 rausgenommen wurden. manche dozenten sind dann einsichtig und sagen ja stimmt, mein fehler. wird gendert. aber dann gibt es auch dozenten, die sich fr unfehlbar halten und nicht mal zuhren, wenn man nach ner strittigen frage sich erkundigt. selbst wenn andre dozenten des gleichen fachbereichs sagen, dass das nicht ganz eindeutig war, beharren sie weiterhin auf ihrer unfehlbarkeit   :grrrr....:

----------


## ohusa

Jippieeeeee!
Ich habe mein letztes Anatomie Testat fr dieses Semester gerockt. Nie mehr Obere Extremitt  :Party:  
Jetzt nur noch Physik und Bio schaffen....dann hab ich auch endlich Ferien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sgt.Pepper

Leider Chemie nicht bestanden. 
Naja, wird eben ein Semester dran gehangen. Ich lass mich doch von Chemikern nicht vom Studium abbringen!  :dagegen:

----------


## Hardyle

@ohusa: Gratuliere! Den Rest kriegst du auch noch hin! In Bio steh ich dir besonders bei, schreib ich ja auch noch ...

@Sgt.Pepper: Lass dich nicht unterkriegen! Den Chemikern zeigst du's beim nchsten Mal!

Hehe, Bio war heute echt der Brller, die haben doch tatsachlich einen Teil des extra Filmmatrials von "Ratatouille" gespielt als es es um Ratus norvegicus ging. ;) Mal ein bisschen Abwechslung zu dem sonstigen Filmmaterial aus den 70igern. 

Ich bin jetzt noch einen Praktikumstag und eine Klausur von den Semesterferien entfernt! Juhuu und nach dem Fasching geht's ab nach Wien - freu ich mich voll drauf ...

----------


## Elluschka

@ Sgt. Pepper
Es tut mir Leid, dass Du Chemie nicht geschafft hast   :Keks:  
Aber beim nchsten Mal klappt`s bestimmt!  :Top:  
Ich habe bis auf Biochemie in diesem Semester alles bestanden und hoffe auf eine gute Wiederholungsklausur Anfang April.

@Hardyle
Htte ich nicht Nachprfung in Histo machen mssen, htte ich schon eine Woche Ferien....   :Top:  zum Endspurt und alle Noch-Nicht-Ferien-Haber!

----------


## Hardyle

So, das Semester mit seinen Pflichtveranstaltungen ist nun auch rum ... um 3 nachher noch die Bio-Klausur und heute bin ich doch wieder sehr unsicher ob das mit der Lernerei gepasst hat - muss mir nachher unbedingt noch mal ein paar Sachen angucken.   :Nixweiss:  

Ich finde es nur schade, dass das Semester so endet: Wegen der Gruppeneinteilung im Bio-Praktikum hab ich einige meiner Freunde schon lnger nicht mehr gesehen und da gestern alle gelernt haben (auer ich, scheint mir) hatte keiner Zeit was trinken zu gehen zum Abschluss und heute fahre ich gleich nach der Klausur nach Hause, weil zu Hause ja Fasching ist ...   ::-oopss:  Echt schade!

Naja, jetzt erstmal die Bude auf Vordermann bringen!

----------


## Tessie

Heute mal was aus der Kategorie der peinlichen Fragen  :Blush:  :
Wo sammelt ihr eigentlich eure erworbenen Scheine? Ich wollte sie nmlich in mein Studienbuch heften, passt ja schn von der Gre her und bevor sie sich selbststndig machen...naja...
Oder stresst da spter jemand rum, von wegen "Tessie, dein _Original_-Schein war ja gelocht..."
Sorry, ich wei, Fragen gibts die gibts gar nicht und diese ist extrem lcherlich und kleinkariert...  :Blush:   ::-oopss:

----------


## schenky

;)
Ich packe die Scheine in eine Klarsichtfolie und die hefte ich dann im Studienbuch ab. Da hat man dann auch keine Lcher im Schein   :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

Was genau ist denn ein Studienbuch? So etwas gibt es bei uns gar nicht, glaube ich.
Bei uns gibt es aber auch keine "Scheine" mehr - ist alles elektronisch und kann ber unsere interne Lernplattform in einem "Notenspiegel" aufgerufen werden. Ist eigentlich ziemlich praktisch, da man so auch nichts verschlampen kann!

----------


## CYP21B

Bei uns bestand das Studienbuch aus einer 2/3 DIN A4 Seite pro Semester. Die erste hat bei mir eine Lochung abbekommen. Beim LPA hat es nicht gestrt.

Die Scheine habe ich in so Klarsichthllen gepackt und in einen Ordner in dem ich noch andere Unterlagen aufbewahre. 

Man kann ja gleich alles was man mal frs Physikum braucht zusammen aufbewahren, sprich Scheine, KPP-Bescheinigungen, Erste-Hilfe-Zeugnis, Geburtsurkunde, Abizeugnis, dann muss man nicht gro suchen, wenn man sich dann mal anmeldet.

----------


## Tessie

h ja, unser Studienbuch... Das Ding heit zwar so, ist aber im Grunde weit davon entfernt.
Jedenfalls ist das bei uns so ein Stck aus schickem orangem Karton (DIN A4), der einmal in der Mitte gefaltet ist auf DIN A5 und halt so ne Klammer eingearbeitet hat wie man das aus Schnellheftern kennt. Der Sinn des Ganzen ist, dass du darin deine ganzen Immatrikulationsbescheinigungen aus den jeweiligen Semestern abheften sollst. Auerdem gibt es eine Rubrik, wo deine Prfungen und die Ergebnisse vom LPA eingetragen werden und das Studi-Sekretariat deine Exmatrikulation vermerken kann.
Das ist die Frankfurter Variante.  :Grinnnss!:  
Ihr habt es da natrlich praktisch, wenn alles digitalisiert ist, aber andererseits ist es ein schnes Gefhl mit seinem kleinen Zettelchen das entsprechende Institut nach bestandener Klausur/Testat verlassen zu drfen.  ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab sogar damals einen Schein MEHRFACH falsch gelocht..... war an dem Tag irgendwie verpeilt und htte es lieber bleiben lassen sollen  ::-oopss: 

Hat das LPA aber nicht gestrt, dass da insgesamt 6 (in Worten: SECHS!) Lcher drin waren  :Blush:

----------


## papiertiger

JAU!  das letzte Klausurergebnis ist nun auch endlich drauen, Biologen haben fertig bebrtet.  Jetzt ist es offiziell, das Semester ist vorbei, nix nachzuschreiben, wuunderbar!  ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Brownie

ich hab mir heute meinen ganzen verwaltungskrams ausgedruckt. stammdatenblatt, studentenausweis und bescheinigungen fr versicherungen etc.
und dabei fiel mir auf, dass iiiirgendwie entweder die datei schon nicht richtig ist oder mein drucker nen fehler gemacht hat? auf jeden fall ist alle etwa 70% der normalen gre...
macht das was oder meint ihr ich kann einen stammdatenblattfetzen einheften?

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich muss mir nun in den nchsten 4 Wochen den Stoff des ganzen Semesters reinziehen :was ist das...?:  
In diesem Semester war ich in nur 2 Vorlesungen, da ich einen schweren Schicksalsschlag erleiden und vieles regeln musste...
Ich wei nicht ob das machbar ist, den ganzen Stoff (Physio, Biochemie und Histo/mikroskopische Anatomie) in so kurzer Zeit fr die Integrierte Klausur zu knnen *seufz*  :was ist das...?: 
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe muss ich wohl oder bel ein ganzes Jahr aussetzen :Oh nee...: 

Aber ich hoffe so sehr auf ein Wunder :Love:

----------


## Tessie

Das tut mir aber sehr leid fr dich, Maximus! :Keks: 
Aber weswegen drftest denn im Fall des Falles erst nchstes Jahr weitermachen? Gibt es fr diese intergrierte Klausur keine Wiederhol-Termine? Und kann man da nicht irgendwelche Ansprche stellen von wegen Hrtefall usw., das hast du doch nicht zu verschulden, dass du dich nicht gut vorbereiten konntest?! :was ist das...?: 
Ich wnsche dir jedenfalls ganz ganz viel Glck, dass es doch trotz der kurzen Zeitspanne hinhaut mit der Klausur! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## roger rekless

> Ich muss mir nun in den nchsten 4 Wochen den Stoff des ganzen Semesters reinziehen


Mach ich meistens so =)

----------


## Hardyle

> JAU!  das letzte Klausurergebnis ist nun auch endlich drauen, Biologen haben fertig bebrtet.  Jetzt ist es offiziell, das Semester ist vorbei, nix nachzuschreiben, wuunderbar!


Ich auch!  :Party:  Wenn ich meine Kontrollnummer noch richtig in Erinnerung habe!  :bhh:

----------


## Gast26092018

> Aber weswegen drftest denn im Fall des Falles erst nchstes Jahr weitermachen? Gibt es fr diese intergrierte Klausur keine Wiederhol-Termine?


Die Prfung die ich in 4 Wochen schreibe ist die 1. Wiederholungsklausur :Blush: , die 2. ist erst im Februar 2010 :was ist das...?:  Naja ich werds ja versuchen, mal schauen...
Jedenfalls danke fr die Glckwnsche  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ritalin rockt

> Ich muss mir nun in den nchsten 4 Wochen den Stoff des ganzen Semesters reinziehen


kenne ich irgendwie :bhh:  Hat immer geklappt. Kopf hoch.  ::-dance:

----------


## Marussja

> Heute mal was aus der Kategorie der peinlichen Fragen  :
> Wo sammelt ihr eigentlich eure erworbenen Scheine? Ich wollte sie nmlich in mein Studienbuch heften, passt ja schn von der Gre her und bevor sie sich selbststndig machen...naja...
> Oder stresst da spter jemand rum, von wegen "Tessie, dein _Original_-Schein war ja gelocht..."
> Sorry, ich wei, Fragen gibts die gibts gar nicht und diese ist extrem lcherlich und kleinkariert...


also meine Scheine waren gelocht und ins Studienbuch eingeheftet. Hat sich keiner beschwert ber die Lcher.
Und bevor die Scheine sich selbststndig machen, dann doch lieber sicher einheften.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie gesagt, meiner war 6fach gelocht ..... hat bestimmt fr Erheiterung gesorgt  :Grinnnss!: 

"soso, will rztin werden, ist aber nicht in der Lage, vernnftig Lcher zu  machen"  ::-oopss:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Und bevor die Scheine sich selbststndig machen, dann doch lieber sicher einheften.


genau, kannst sie ja auch in diese Plastikfolien schieben, die man dann einheften kann ( so vermeidest du Lcher und hast noch einen Schutz gegen umgekippte Kaffeetassen e.c. :hmmm...: )

----------


## SuperSonic

Ich wrde schon die Krise kriegen, wenn meine schnen Scheine (die sehen echt nach was aus) auch nur einen Knick kriegen wrden. Lochen??? Mache ich sicher nicht.  :Aufgepasst!: 

Gru,
SuperSonic

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Hoppla-Daisy*
> Wie gesagt, meiner war 6fach gelocht ..... hat bestimmt fr Erheiterung gesorgt 
> 
> "soso, will rztin werden, ist aber nicht in der Lage, vernnftig Lcher zu machen"


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Das war wahrlich nicht dein bester Tag, Daisy! *duck und weg*
Ich habe es jetzt mal dabei belassen die Scheine in Klarsichthllen zu packen und die ins Studienbuch zu heften... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

wo seid ihr denn alle?  :Hh?:

----------


## Hardyle

> wo seid ihr denn alle?


In den Ferien! hehehe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

im lande der pflegepraktika und laborprotokolle  :peng:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Absolviere gerade : Wie werde ich Atomphysikerin in 4 Wochen ... powered by FFMs Biophysik ....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Tessie

Mache auch gerade Physik! :Love:  Bis jetzt das schnste Fach, hach ja, noch jedenfalls... :Love: 

Und damit man dem Thread gerecht wird: Ich wrde gerne meine Kurs-Einteilung fr das nchste Semester bekommen! Ich bin schon so hibbelig, ob ich meinen alten Prp-Dozenten bekomme! Und dieses Warten nervt! :schnarch...:

----------


## Hardyle

> Ich wrde gerne meine Kurs-Einteilung fr das nchste Semester bekommen! Ich bin schon so hibbelig, ob ich meinen alten Prp-Dozenten bekomme! Und dieses Warten nervt!


Ich muss mir noch berlegen, wie ich mir meinen Studenplan zurecht lege, sprich fr welchen Histokurs ich mich anmelden soll ... derzeit bin ich mir noch so unschlssig, ob ich Kurs 1 (Mo und Mi) bevorzugen soll, wobei dann Mo ein Horrortag werden wrde mit wirklich fast durchgehend von 8 bis spt am Mittag Uni ohne richtige Mittagspause oder Kurs 2 (Di und Do), den aber voraussichtlich nicht die Mehrzahl meiner Freunde whlen ... Kurs 3 (Mi und Fr) wre nur die Notlsung falls ich sonst keinen Platz kriegen sollte. ;)
Und ich sollte mich langsam entscheiden, ob ich Anamnese fr Fortgeschrittene weitermachen mchte oder nicht!? Oder ob ich mal noch ein anderes Wahlfach ausprobieren sollte ...

----------


## Giant0777

> In den Ferien! hehehe


so was hatte ich auch noch, als ich in der vk war  :was ist das...?: 

*hmpf*

----------


## Hardyle

> so was hatte ich auch noch, als ich in der vk war 
> 
> *hmpf*


Manchmal ist es eben doch ganz nett das KPP schon vor dem Studium abgeleistet zu haben ...  :Top:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Manchmal ist es eben doch ganz nett das KPP schon vor dem Studium abgeleistet zu haben ...



Dito.  :Party:

----------


## Cassy

Ich geniee meine Ferien ohne Lernen, ohne KPP und ohne eine Nachklaur im Nacken dafr aber mit viel viel freier Zeit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Du hast es Dir verdient  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Danke Muriel  :Love:

----------


## Rubilein

Ich bin so verdammt froh, dass ich ab Fr. endlich, endlich 4 Wochen Ferien habe (Gott sei Danke ohne KPP!). Lernen muss wohl doch ein bichen sein  :grrrr....: , weil ich Anatomie aufarbeiten will und Chemie muss ich auf jeden Fall wiederholen und lernen, weil die erste Klausur nur eine Punktlandung zum Bestehen war (12/20 Punkten  :Grinnnss!: ).
Aber es tut schon gut, dass man jetzt erstmal einige Zeit ohne "feste" Lernziele hat und ohne, dass man 6-7 Tage/Woche an die Uni denken muss  ::-dance:  :Blush:

----------


## Autolyse

Es sind fnf Wochen bis zum 27, na ja, mit dieser Woche eher sechs, mit dem bisschen Chemie macht man sich ja in dieser Woche nicht wirklich tot, insofern zhlt die eigentlch auch nicht und die vorherige Woche war auch sehr entspannt. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocOZ

soo, endlich ferien - fr 5 wochen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Woher nehmt ihr die viele Zeit ? Bei uns fngt das Semester in 2 bzw 3 Wochen wieder an ...  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns genau in 3,5...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja .. noch 2 Praktikumsversuchtage hinter mich bringen und eine Klausur schreiben ... dann hab ich ne sagenhafte Woche Semesterferien ... juhu  ::-oopss:

----------


## Strodti

Ich muss nach Ostern wieder hin. Dank unseres grandiosen Stundenplans aber alles sehr nett: Montag Feiertag, Dienstag morgens Einfhrungsveranstaltungen und Einschreibungen und abends Medi-Party! Mittwoch frei  :Grinnnss!: 
Irgendwie sind die Ferien so an mit vorbei gerauscht. Ich hatte zwar bereits frstliche 6 Wochen frei, aber mit Ferienjob und Co ging das alles sehr, sehr schnell vorbei. Ich freu mich schon auf das Semester  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin gerade in meiner 2. Ferienwoche angekommen. Ab Ostern muss ich dann auch schon wieder ran fr nen Sonderkurs. Aber was soll`s??? Nachdem ich mal ohne Altlasten in ein Semester starten kann freue sogar ich mich ein bisschen darauf.  :Grinnnss!:  Allerdings htte ich auch nichts dagegen wenn die Ferien noch ein paar Wochen lnger wren.

----------


## Strodti

Find ich irgendwie krass, dass ihr noch soviele Prakitka in den Ferien machen mt. In Marburg hat man die Ferien voll fr KPP, Job oder entspannen zur Verfgung.

----------


## Muriel

War zumindest damals in Aachen auch so. Nur zwischen dem ersten und zweeiten Semester hatte man zwei wochen Bio- und eine Woche Chemiepraktikum, ansonsten war immer frei, und so komische Sachen wie Antestate, fr die man htte lernen mssen, gab es auch nicht. Man konnte also nur Pech haben und eine Nachklausur am Anfang des Semesters schreiben mssen.

----------


## Cassy

Wir hatten in den ersten drei Semestern insgesamt *6* Wochen Ferienpraktikum. Als Ausgleich dazu gab es im letzten Sommer *4* Wochen lnger Ferien -theoretisch- denn in dieser Zeit lief die Anatomievorlesung weiter, das Knochentestat musste als Eingangsvorraussetzung fr den Prp-Kurs noch geschafft werden und meiner einer musste Chemie noch nachschreiben. Andere hat es noch schlimmer getroffen, denn die hatten im Sommer noch mindestens 2 Wochen Bio-Praktikum, nachdem sie im regulren Praktikum whrend dem laufenden Semester keinen Platz bekommen hatten  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocOZ

also wir haben offiziell ab freitag ferien. montag u gestern waren dann noch klausuren. bei uns ist das alles ein wenig verschoben mit den ferien, da wir tertiale a 10 wochen haben. das wintersemester bestand aus 2 tertialen. nach dem ersten hatten wir dann weihnachtsferien, dann gings weiter fr 10 wochen bis jetzt, dann eben 5 wochen frei und dann nochmal 10 wochen frs sommersemester, dann sommerferien. so sieht also ein studienjahr aus. ich finds eigentlich ganz angenehm, weil man immer in 10 wochen-etappen denken kann. da dauert dann nichts zu lang u das ende bis zu den ferien ist immer absehbar  :hmmm...:  klausuren haben wir in den ferien meistens auch nicht. die werden whrend des tertials geschrieben.

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## abi07

Wie krass wenig Ferien ihr alle habt...ich hatte/habe ganze 11 Wochen!

----------


## Muriel

Ich glaube, das wollten die anderen jetzt gar nicht hren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lava

Hey, ich hab nur 24 Tage! Also beschwert euch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

Semester-Ferien gibts doch schon lange nicht mehr. Das heit doch jetzt "vorlesungsfreie Zeit", oder?

----------


## Cassy

hennessy, du hast das gut erkannt  :bhh:

----------


## Hardyle

Wo geht's denn berall schon wieder los vor Ostern?

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns geht es eigentlich erst nach Ostern los... dass manche schon eine Woche vor offiziellem Semesterbeginn dran sind liegt eher an freiwilligen Aktionen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arman

Hier in Heidelberg beginnt der Spa am kommenden Montag wieder!  :Love:

----------


## papiertiger

hier in Hamburg auch. Offiziell sieben Wochen frei gehabt. ;) 

Allerdings ist ab Montag erstmal nur eine Woche Physik-Propdeutikum - zwar geht die erste Klausur ausschlielich ber den dort behandelten Stoff, aber anwesenheitspflichtig ist es nicht. Und da ich bis jetzt Praktika-technisch voll eingespannt war/das vorerst meine erste und einzige freischaufelbare Woche ist - n. ich hab jetzt frei (also ab Freitagabend, wenn ich die Laborpraktikumsauswertung geschrieben abgeben habe)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ohusa

In Lbeck gehts am 6. April wieder weiter, also ziemlich bald schon wieder. Ich finds ein bisschen doof, dass Ostern dann nach einer Woche schon ist. Da hab ich keine Lust schon wieder einmal durch ganz Deutschland zu reisen, um mit meiner Familie zusammen zu feiern - also werd ich wohl oder bel hier sein. Naja..dann kann ich mich wenigstens gut aufs erste Anatomie Testat im Semester vorbereiten  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :hmmm...:

----------


## scope

Bei uns in Berlin geht's erst am 14.4. wieder los. Deshalb flieg ich auch nochmal 14 Tage nach Spanien  ::-dance: 

mfg scope

----------


## SuperSonic

Du Glckliche(r)! *auch nach Spanien will*

----------


## Rubilein

Na toll..... :grrrr....: 

Da freut man sich auf die Ferien und am ersten Ferientag zerdeppert man sich beim Training den kl. Finger - natrlich! - an der re. Hand.
Dienstag OP gehabt und der Arzt meinte, ich htte Glck, wenn das Metall am letzten Ferientag raskommt :-/.
Dabei wollte ich die ganze Gartenarbeit gemtlich erledigen und seit langem mal wieder intendiver trainieren und bissel am PC spielen!
AHHHH MAN....


Sty, musste mal raus! ^^

----------


## Hardyle

@Rubilein: Oh je, das ist ja ein wirklich "toller" Start gewesen bei dir! Gute Besserung!

Ich habe jetzt wieder begonnen mich so ganz langsam aufs nchste Semester vorzubereiten und mir den Tipp der Drittsemester zu Herzen genommen und mal die ersten Seiten des Histobuchs aufgeschlagen ... 3 Wochen fr rund 80 Seiten (Wiederholung zur Zelle), das ist ja richtig relaxed.  :hmmm...:

----------


## lars2002

Also wir hier (allerdings im Ausland in Graz) stehen grade im Sezierkurs haben Montag/Dienstag Testat obere/unter Extremitt und Freitag Physiologieklausur, achja und direkt nach Ostern ne mndliche Anatomieprfungen, und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das alles noch lernen soll...und ihr redet hier ber Ferien  :Frown:  *auch will*

----------


## Rubilein

@Harddyle:
Danke  :Smilie: !

Mit welchem Buch lernst Du??

----------


## Hardyle

@Rubilein: Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich den Junqueira-Carneiro und die Llle aus der Bib ausgeliehen - hab jetzt immer beide aufgeschlagen, prinzipiell muss ich aber sagen, dass der Carneiro von der bildlichen Gestaltung/Aufmachung besser ist aber dafr mangelt es doch etwas am Text, aus dem Grund ziehe ich derzeit die Textarbeit mit der Llle vor! Muss ich wohl so zugeben - ich werde mir wohl auch die Llle zulegen.  ::-oopss: 

@lars: Viel Glck!

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Das erinnert mich schmerzlich daran, dass ich in den nchsten drei Wochen die ersten 234 Seiten Lllmann lernen sollte...

----------


## Rubilein

Ich kann den "Welsch" fr Zellbiologie und Histologie empfehlen. Vllt habt ihr den ja auch in der Bib und Du magst Dir das Buch mal ansehen!

----------


## Cassy

:kotzen:  Wer htte denn gedacht dass Neuroanatomie so ein bescheuertes Fach ist???? Nicht mal mit Hilfe des Internets kann ich eine Frage beantworten (doch, wrde gehen wenn ich das aus nem alten Protokoll abschreibe, aber das bringt mich dann nicht weiter  :Hh?: ) Auerdem frage ich mich ernsthaft wie ich das trockene Thema in mein kleines Gehirn bringen soll. Dabei beginne ich schon extra jetzt damit ich mehr Zeit dafr habe *gruml*

----------


## altalena

> @Hardyle: Das erinnert mich schmerzlich daran, dass ich in den nchsten drei Wochen die ersten 234 Seiten Lllmann lernen sollte...


Ihr Armen!!!
Bei uns reichen die ersten 100 Seiten.... bin "schon" auf Seite 15  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

nur den zellbioquark? :P 
naja, is wurscht.

2 wochen reichen dicke, das buch is ja nich so gro (wie der benninghoff). solang genie ich noch die ferien  ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Naja, ich werd jetzt schon langsam anfangen, sonst wird es wieder zu stressig. Laut lteren Semestern sollte man das Zeug ja doch relativ genau knnen...

Ist es nicht ein toller Semesteranfang? Montag Histoklausur, Dienstag BC-Testat...

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Fangt ihr schon an mit den VLs in Bayern? Und gleich mit einem Testat, ist das dann ein Eingangstestat fr Histo? Ich dachte du hast dieses Semester zum ersten Mal Histo ... ein Glck haben wir vorerst kein Eingangstestat, unsere erstes Histo- und Physioklausur sind aber auch schon Mitte Mai!

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Zum Glck noch nicht diesen Montag, sondern erst Montag in 3 Wochen...
Ja, ich hab zum ersten Mal Histo, abgesehen von einer (sprlich besuchten) Vorlesung. Die Eingangsklausur ist halt ber Zellbio und allgemeine Histologie. Wird schon schiefgehen. Und am Dienstag ist dann halt gleich BC - das geht ber zwei Semester und hat schon letztes Semester angefangen. Naja, ab morgen voll Power!  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

Da bin ich ja froh, dass wir nur auf eventuelle Nachklausuren lernen mussten und jetzt eben ein bisschen Vorbereitung auf nchstes Semester ... aber das wird sicher auch so noch stressig genug. ;)

----------


## Tessie

Aaaaaarg! Ich springe hier gerade sowas von im Dreieck! :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 
Was denkt sich so mancher HiWi eigentlich, wer er ist!? Und wer stellt SOLCHE Vollidioten ein? WER? So einen, wie ich ihn letzte Woche hatte?

Wir machen hier gerade unser Physik-Praktikum und die HiWis (hauptschlich Physik-Studenten ab dem dritten Semester aufwrts) betreuen die Versuche und testieren die Protokolle. Ihr knnt mich fr kleinlich halten, aber ich finde es eine Unverschmtheit, wenn diese Leute was wei ich wie viel die Stunde verdienen und dann anstatt den Krempel zu betreuen, was anderes machen: Also Kaffeetrinken (beim Experimentieren :Wand: , ist ja widersprchlich dem Skript auch erlaubt^^); belangloses Zeug mit anderen HiWis labern, dass man sich nicht mal konzentrieren kann; selbst den Versuch nicht kennen, obwohl sie schon sechs Wochen lang fnf Tage die Woche immer nur das gleiche Experiment betreuen; durch gnzliche Abwesenheit glnzen; Mp3 hren und am Handy rumspielen... 
Sehr schn ist aber, dass genau ein Betreuer das letztens ALLES fertiggebracht hat, im Vorfeld uns aber ein Gebet von persnlichen Ansprchen vorgetragen hat und jetzt das Protokoll noch mal berarbeitet werden soll, da nicht okay... (wir knnen hier nmlich online den Status unserer Protokolle einsehen bevor sie zurckkommen und ob die Dinger noch verbessert werden mssen)

Meine Freundin und ich schwren Stein und Bein, dass das Teil in Ordnung ist, wenn man uns aber womglich eigenartige Messwerte ankreiden will... Wie soll man bitte richtig messen, wenn man das Gert nicht versteht und der Betreuer genauso wenig? Hh?

Ich musste mich hier gerade mal aus :kotzen: . Sorry, fr den langen Text, aber ich kann es nicht ausstehen, wenn man sich so benimmt und dann auch noch Ansprche hat. Wenn man selbst schon so eine Flasche ist, knnte man dann trotzdem etwas Kulanz zeigen beim testieren... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Muriel

Tessie, das ist, glaube ich das Los, das fast jeder Mediziner hat, der den Physikern ausgesetzt ist. In Aachen war es damals so, dass wir das gleiche Physikpraktikum gemacht haben, das alle Ingenieursstudiengnge machen mussten, was an sich ja schon ein Witz ist. Dazu wollten, so hatte man den wohl auch nicht ganz falschen Eindruck, die Assis, allesamt Physikstudis, es den dummen, arroganten Medizinern "mal so richtig zeigen". Antestate waren zum kotzen, es sind fters Leute rausgeflogen, und die Protokolle hat man teilweise drei mal zur Korrektur wiederbekommen, weil irgendwelche Fehlerbalken irgendwo nen halben Millimeter zu ungenau waren und so ein Mist. Ganz groes Kino. Ich habe es gehasst. Dazu war die Klausur absolut unter aller Sau. Ein befreundeter Diplommathematiker mit Nebenfach Physik konnte sie jedenfalls nicht lsen. Tja, rger Dich, ja, hast ja auch allen Grund dazu, aber nimm es Dir nicht allzu sehr zu Herzen. Die Zeit des Physikpraktikums geht vorbei, Kopf hoch!

----------


## Hardyle

Hey Tessie, mein Beileid! Wei genau wovon du sprichst, ich hab mich auch Woche fr Woche ber unsere 9 tollen Physikversuche aufgeregt und war so froh, dass ich Physik im ersten Semester abhaken konnte ... 
Im brigen wurden bei uns die Tutoren zum Ende hin "besser", so dass man aus den letzten zwei, drei Versuchen sogar was mitgenommen hat und sie uns Tipps fr die letzte Klausur gegeben haben, der andere Rest war einfach nur fr die Katz! Daher von mir auch: Kopf hoch! Es hat bald ein Ende!

----------


## abi07

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen!

Mann, ist das frh - eigentlich erst 5.15 Uhr - auch wenn es fr mich ungewhnlich ist: so frh bin ich schon lange nicht mehr ausfgestanden...

----------


## Tessie

Danke fr eure netten Zeilen! :Grinnnss!: Ich find unsere Physiker schon groe Klasse (ernsthaft!), aber wenn man eine Sache mag und engagiert dabei ist und dann sowas meinen Weg kreuzt... *kopfschttel*

Am Freitag ist jedenfalls die Abschlussklausur. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bambi12345

kopf hoch an alle frankfurt medizinstudenten, die sich durch das physikpraktikum qulen mssen.
ich habe es auch berlebt, obwohl ich physik nach der 10. abgewhlt hatte und wirklich bei adam und eva anfangen musste, als das praktikum losging. dann hatte ich meine erste abfrage beim schlimmsten physikprfer in frankfurt (ihr wisst, wen ich meine) und bin prompt durchgefallen. ich wurde also nach hause geschickt und hatte dann nur noch panik. hab das praktikum dann berlebt, habe gaaaanz viel schwarze reihe und altklausuren gemacht und hab die klausur besser bestanden, als manche physik lkler. also lasst euch ja nicht von diesen fiesen prfern oder der klausur unterkriegen. ich drcke euch auf jeden fall die daumen!!!

----------


## Elluschka

@ Tessie
Ich studiere zwar nicht an Deiner Uni, aber das Tutorenproblem vom Physikpraktikum kenne ich auch. Wir hatten zwar eine super Dozentin, aber die betreuenden Tutoren in meinem Kurs waren solala. 
Einer war zwar nett und hilfsbereit, aber hatte von den Versuchen nicht viel Ahnung. Das heit, er hat einen eher verwirrt als wirklich geholfen.
Ein Zweiter hatte zwar etwas mehr Ahnung, war jedoch ziemlich arrogant. Als meine Gruppe whrend eines Versuches mal eine Frage stellte, antwortete er: "Na ja, natrlich knnt Ihr das so machen, wenn Ihr viele Fehler machen wollt."  :Hh?:  Eine andere Gruppe hatte fr einen Versuch einen Stromkreis aufgebaut, er wollte natrlich alles besser wissen und steckte ein Kabel irgendwo rein. Noch whrend er das tat, brllte eine aus der Gruppe "Nein!!!" Prompt knallte es und der Widerstand war kaputt. Da war er dann sehr kleinlaut.

Ich bin trotz hervorragender Dozentin froh, das Praktikum nicht noch mal machen zu mssen, weil ich die Klausur beim ersten Anlauf bestanden habe  :Grinnnss!: 

@alle
Drckt mir die Daumen  :Keks: , ich schreibe bermorgen Biochemie nach (2. Versuch).

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Tessie : Heute hatte ich den letzten Versuch und er ist grn *jubel*  :Smilie:  Jetzt heisst es nur zu hoffen das das lernen was bringt und ich am Freitag doch so meine 15 Pkte kreuze  :Smilie:  Wnsche dir viel Erfolg am Freitag  :Smilie: 

@ Elluschka : *dumchendrck*

----------


## Tessie

@MissGarfield: Meine Statusabfrage verkndet soeben 11 mal grn! *mitjubel*
Dir auch viel Glck und Erfolg am Freitag! :Grinnnss!:  Und noch etwas: Hast du bei den Altklausuren genau geschaut? Ich wei, dass auf der Homepage die Hlfte der Punkte als Bestehensgrenze genannt werden (demnach also 15), aber auf den Altklausuren werden 16 genannt. Nicht, dass wir alle dieses Jahr so schlau wren und die Gleitklausel nicht zur Anwendung kommt und dann war es der eine Punkt... ::-oopss: 

@Elluschka: Auch von mir viel Glck fr heute! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Gestern - Punkt 18 Uhr - war bei uns die Kursanmeldung frs kommende Semester! Und das neue, aktualisierte Programm hats dann leider doch nicht gebracht und nach kurzer Zeit war der Server down! loooooooooooool
Hat leider nicht gehalten, was versprochen wurde ...

----------


## Muriel

Ist das bei Euch mit den Pltzen so eine knappe Kiste, dass sich alle wie wild darauf strzen, um unterzukommen? Die Platzgarantie bei uns war doch etwas Herrliches, wie ich gerade merke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

> Ist das bei Euch mit den Pltzen so eine knappe Kiste, dass sich alle wie wild darauf strzen, um unterzukommen? Die Platzgarantie bei uns war doch etwas Herrliches, wie ich gerade merke


In den Pflichtfchern gibt es natrlich insgesamt schon gengend Pltze aber man probiert eben immer in eine favorisierte Klein-/Kursgruppe zu kommen und meist ist eine oder zwei wirklich total beliebt und eine andere eben nicht (dieses Sem. wars einer der drei Histokurse, der war auch innerhalb weniger Sekunden voll - haben nur die geschafft die pnktlich auf anmelden geklickt haben lol ...). Und die Wahlfcher natrlich! Die jeweils hheren Semester melden sich brigens frher an und haben somit natrlich bessere Chancen - wir kriegen hier dann die "Restpltze".

----------


## Muriel

Ach klar, Ihr habt ja jetzt auch noch Wahlfcher, habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Irgendwie hat sich ne Menge verndert.

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns hat man eine ganze Woche Zeit sich "anzumelden". Danach bastelt das Dekanat circa einen Monat an dem Plan fr`s neue Semester sowie an den Einteilungen herum und verffentlicht dann die Gruppeneinteilungen. In die begehrten Gruppen kommt man bei uns, wenn man einen Hrtefallantrag gestellt oder sonstige "wichtige" Wnsche hat (Tutor sein o..) sowie im Alphabet recht weit oben steht. Dabei ist es egal ob man sich nach wenigen Sekunden oder erst kurz vor Anmeldungsende anmeldet.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

@Cassy: Euer System ist auch nicht schlecht, da werden dann wenigstens noch andere Sachen in die Kurswahl miteinbezogen als nur die Schnelligkeit (des Internets). Denn theoretisch kann man sich bei uns jetzt bis kurz vor Semesterbeginn anmelden ... aber eigentlich war jeder gestern ab halb 6 online (sehr lustig bei Studivz und Co - da hat man mal alle wieder online angetroffen  :hmmm...: ) um noch letzte Vorbereitungen zu treffen. Wobei man bei uns auch Antrge stellen kann fr die bevorzugte Kurswahl wenn man z. B. Familie hat oder Tutor ist!

----------


## papiertiger

Ihr habts gut. Wir haben unsere Kohorte, und danach bestimmt sich, wer in welchem Kurs landet. Nix mit favourisierten Kleingruppen, Stundenplan wird vorgefertigt serviert. 

Andererseits gibts dann Gerangel auch nur ums Wahlfach. Wobei das da auch sehr fair verluft - Anmeldefrist, jeder gibt drei Alternativen an, und unter den eingegangen Anmeldungen wird dann eben gelost. Wobei natrlich die hheren Semester bevorzugt Pltze bekommen, wenn sie noch kein Wahlfach hatten - die ist die verbleibende Zeit ja etwas knapper ;)

----------


## lalalalalalalala

Hey...

...ich wei, ich platze jetzt als Nicht-Medizinerin hier rein.
Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, denn ich bin momentan auch in einer Krise.
Ich studiere so rum (nicht Medizin), mit dem Ziel meine Bestimmung zu finden und mich fr die Studienrichtung zu entscheiden, die ich wirklich machen will. Jetzt tapse ich allerdings so Richtung Studienende und bin verwirrter denn je.
Auf einmal, ich wei nicht warum, kam mir Medizin in den Sinn.
Als ich klein war wollte ich immer Medizin studieren und dann habe ich das irgendwie vergessen bis jetzt.
Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte nur dann Medizin studieren, wenn man wirklich will (sonst fehlt ja auch die Motivation,ist klar).
Nun bin ich aber so verwirrt, dass ich euch mal fragen will, was ihr mir raten wrdet, was ich machen kann, soll um herauszufinden, ob ich Medizin studieren will und kann!?
Und ich gehre leider zu den Lernfaulen, die sich immer durchgemogelt haben, selbst frs Abi habe ich nix gelernt-und das ist ja die ganz falsche Taktik fr Medizin. Knnte so ein hoffnungsloser Fall wie ich eurer Meinung nach das exzessive Lernen lernen?
Und wie wrdet ihr jemandem wie mir-also einem komplett Auenstehenden- euer Leben in der Vorklinik und die Vorklinik generell beschreiben-knallhart und schonungslos ehrlich! 
Ich bin fr jegliche Hilfe zur berbrckung meiner Krise sehr dankbar!
(Und ber meinen Schnitt reden wir erstmal gar nicht...  :Smilie: )

----------


## mydaniel

Meine Meinung:

MAN KANN DAS SCHAFFEN WAS MAN SCHAFFEN MCHTE!

und wenn du damals faul warst muss das nicht heissen das du faul bleiben musst. Arbeite an dir selbst!

Ich war auch ******** im Abi und mauser mich langsam zum Lernfreak!

Mit der richtigen Einstellung klappt es und scheitern ist auch nicht schlimm zumal du ja schon ein Studium in der Tasche hast. Aber das schlimmste ist von vornerein zu sagen "ich schaffe es nicht"!

----------


## thinker

Ich war nie ein Lerntyp und bis es immernoch nicht und habe die ersten 3 Semester zumindest schon mal geschafft. 
Mglich ist alles.....
Mach vielleicht mal ein Praktikum um zu sehen ob du dir das vorstellen knntest!

----------


## DocOZ

ja und medizin ist genau so wie jedes andere studium. warum kann man es nur studieren, wenn man es unbedingt will?! ist das nicht berall so?
wenn du willst, dann mach doch einfach. ich hatte es mir vorher viel stressiger vorgestellt...man wchst da glaub ich rein.

----------


## Dr.TURNS

tja ich glaub auch dass das schon geht. ich hatte auch ein grottenschlechtes abi, dazu noch englisch und kunst lk in denen man mit etwas talent absolut ohne lernen bis zum abi und weiter kommt. ich hab in meiner gesamten schullaufbahn wohl kein einziges mal auch nur 1,5h am stck gelernt, meine vorbereitung auf klausuren war immer nur n hammer spicker am abend davor zu schrieben. (dafr hab ich wenigstens das spicken in der schule perfektioniert.)
ich hab zwar bis zum physikum etwas lnger gebraucht, da ich nun tatschlich erst einmal das lernen lernen musste, aber wenn selbst ein absoluter anti-lerner wie ich das hinbekommt trau ich Dir das auch zu, auch wenn ich dich nicht kenne...
engagement und n dickes fell ist aber auf jeden fall angesagt

----------


## Doctora

> Auf einmal, ich wei nicht warum, kam mir Medizin in den Sinn.
> Als ich klein war wollte ich immer Medizin studieren und dann habe ich das irgendwie vergessen bis jetzt.
> ...
> Und ich gehre leider zu den Lernfaulen, die sich immer durchgemogelt haben,


Meine Erfahrung nach Abi und Erststudium ist, dass man sich nur fr Dinge engagieren/ motivieren kann, die man wirklich machen will. Von daher spielt es keine Rolle, wie schlecht Du bisher gelernt und studiert hast, sondern vor allem:

OB Du WIRKLICH Medizin lernen mchtest, ob es Dich interessiert und vor allem, ob Du spter als Arzt arbeiten mchtest.

Kann sein, dass Du Deine Neigung zu Medizin bisher nur vergessen hast und als zuknftiger Dr. med. zielgerade aufblhst. Gleichzeitig klingt Dein Thread wie Du selber beschreibst "verwirrt". 

Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiss nichts als Ratschlag, wie Du diese Berufsoption fr Dich prfen kannst, vielleicht Pflegepraktikum 30 Tage und/ oder zB ein Physiologie-Lehrbuch lesen um zu prfen, ob Du den Stoff magst. Auf jeden Fall ist halt diese Frage "Will ich wirklich?" die wichtigste Entscheidung, denn wenn Du nicht wirklich willst, bleibst Du unentschlossen, unzufrieden, lernfaul. 

Was studierst Du jetzt? Wieso dieses Fach? Warum und wann wolltest Du als Kind Arzt werden? Was interessiert Dich am Medizinstudium? Die Beantwortung dieser Fragen, ob nun privat oder hier im Forum, drfte Dich ein kleines bisschen weiterbringen.

----------


## thinker

Also die vorklinischen Lehrbcher find ich persnlich aber auch langweilig :x

----------


## DocOZ

naja, also ich habe biochemie zum beispiel sehr sehr gerne gemacht...hatte chemie das letzte mal in der 10. klasse u auch da schlecht abgeschnitten. interessiert aber doch kein schwein an der uni. ich hab vorher auch nur gespickt und mich nicht sonderlich um noten gekmmert. uni klappt trotzdem. also bitte jeder bewerben, der mchte ;)

----------


## Elluschka

::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: : Biochemiewiederholung heute sehr erfolgreich bestanden  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  

Endlich ist das Semester auch scheinmig abgeschlossen!  :Party:

----------


## lalalalalalalala

Hey,

vielen Dank fr eure Antworten.
Um ein bichen was dazu zu sagen:
Also ich bin wirklich generell verwirrt.
Und man hrt ja nur, dass Medizin so schwierig ist, man kein Privatleben mehr hat und in einer anderen Welt lebt als der Rest der Menschheit...mir ist klar, das sind die gngigen Vorurteile, aber was ist daran dran?
Ich wei nicht, ob ich Medizin wirklich studieren will und das ist momentan mein Hauptproblem, denn ich kann mich schnell kurzfristig fr etwas begeistern, aber dauerhaft bin ich dabei eine Vollniete. Nur habe ich nur dieses eine Leben und ich will einen Beruf ausben, der es mir wert ist morgens aufzustehen und mich voll zu engagieren.
Ich wei leider nicht, ob dies Medizin ist-das gilt es herauszufinden.
Dabei habe ich auch ein bichen Angst, ob ich es nur machen wollen wrde, weil gute Freunde von mir dies vorhaben.
Und, um noch was zu meinem Schnitt zusagen: 2,3
Ich msste noch bis an die 30 rumhngen und warten, wenn ich Medizin studieren will,oder?
Danke euch fr eure Hilfe!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich kann dir nur raten ein praktikum zu machen! da bekommst du nen einblick in die medizinische und pflegerische seite des berufs und da kannst du am besten rausfinden, ob es fr DICH das richtige ist!
ich denke, man kann auch neben dem medizin studium ein normales leben fhren, ich kenn einige, die das so machen und ich werds auch so machen! studium ist schn und gut, aber damits mir gut geht, brauch ich ja auch noch ein sozialleben! das hngt aber halt auch immer von einem selber ab.
und mit 2,3 knntest du den tms machen und so ne chance im AdH bei einigen unis haben...oder du machst dein studium fertig und bewirbst dich dann fr ein zweitstudium (ich wei ja nicht, was du im moment studierst).
also, such dir ne praktikumsstelle und find raus, ob das wirklich das ist, was du machen willst!
viel glck und erfolg dabei (:

----------


## Autolyse

> [...]
> Und man hrt ja nur, dass Medizin so schwierig ist, man kein Privatleben mehr hat und in einer anderen Welt lebt als der Rest der Menschheit...mir ist klar, das sind die gngigen Vorurteile, aber was ist daran dran?
> Ich wei nicht, ob ich Medizin wirklich studieren will und das ist momentan mein Hauptproblem, denn ich kann mich schnell kurzfristig fr etwas begeistern, aber dauerhaft bin ich dabei eine Vollniete. Nur habe ich nur dieses eine Leben und ich will einen Beruf ausben, der es mir wert ist morgens aufzustehen und mich voll zu engagieren.
> [...]


Du _kannst_ auf jegliches Leben auerhalb deines Studienganges verzichten, wenn du das mchtest. Du wirst gengend Nerds in deinem Jahrgang finden, die genau das tun, das ist aber nicht Voraussetzung um im Studium erfolgreich zu sein und frs Studium schon mal gleich gar nicht. Im Prfungsblock wird man darum zwar teilweise nicht herumkommen, aber das gibt es auch in anderen Studiengngen, wenn man nicht gerade Sozialpdagogik studiert...

Ob du das wirklich willst, kannst du meines Erachtens nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden, ich mache es nicht anders, dabei solltest du aber bedenken, dass es vllig normal ist, wenn einen das eigene Studium bereits nach zwei Wochen ziemlich ankotzt, da niemand gerne Fakten lernt, die einen nicht interessieren und die zudem keinen praktischen Nhrwert haben, aber auch das gehrt zum Studium dazu.

----------


## Cassy

Also ich kann mich trotz Studium nicht ber ein mangelndes Privatleben beklagen. Meine Freunde aus der Zeit vor dem Studium treffe ich mindestens einmal pro Woche (auer eben in der heien Prfungszeit), arbeite nebenher ehrenamtlich im Rettungsdienst und bin noch in der Betreuung und Ausbildung im Ehrenamt ttig. Also trotz der Lernerei noch ein kleines bisschen Privatleben und Beteiligung am normalen Leben auerhalb der Uni  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Habe soeben meinen Physikschein ergattert  :Big Grin:  Nicht glorreich, aber ich bin froh es hinter mir zu haben ... so jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen und geniee meine sagenhafte Woche Frei bevor ich scheinfrei in der nchste Semester starte ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *MissGarfield83*
> so jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen


Guten Morgen! Ich war gestern auch so platt, dass ich von Nachmittag bis eben jetzt in der Falle lag... :Grinnnss!: 

Meine Physik-Klausur ist jedenfalls dem Durchschnitt entsprechend und demnach auch bestanden! Ein weiterer Schein! 
Glckwunsch, Miss! Wnsche dir noch ein paar schne lernfreie Frhlingstage bis es wieder losgeht! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mydaniel

Genau!

ich mach mich auch teilweise verrckt und denke "Das packst du nie" "Was h Citratzyklus soll ich mal knnen? Lipide?" "Niemals"

Aber vorher aufgeben ist nicht mein Ding, und es kommt nachher immer anders als man denkt. Ich denke heute "Chemie, Biochemie wird schwierig", vielleicht liegt mir genau das nachher und ich kriege Probleme in Fchern wo ich vorher dachte "Das wird nicht so schwer". 

Abwarten auch wenns schwer ist und man dazu neigt Panik zu schieben!

Ich sehe Tag tglich neue Assistenzrzte im OP die frisch von der UNI kommen und da fragt man sich zum Teil wie die die Grundschule (bertreibenmodus an) geschafft haben!

Ein paar sind dabei die selber meinten "ich hab in der Schule nie was gemacht / gekonnt, aber dann im Studium mich hingesetzt und es hat funktioniert"

Disziplin und Einsatz und ich glaube dann luft das Ding! 

Es wird nicht einfach, aber das es unmglich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln  :Smilie: 


Hinfallen darf man aber man muss immer einmal mehr aufstehen und schon hat man gewonnen  :Smilie:

----------


## Hardyle

Hey Glckwunsch an die beiden Physik-Besteher! Supi  :peng: 

Ich habe heute mal angefangen fr Physio was durchzulesen whrend meiner Zugfahrt ... mal gespannt, wie das wird. Da war ja doch einiges mit Bezug zu Physik ...

----------


## Stromer

Also ich finde Physio sehr anschaulich, aber beim kreuzen bin ich trotzdem sauschlecht. Die Fragen haben es also in sich (fr mich jedenfalls) Das muss ich noch ben, aber ich habe ja auch noch viel Zeit.

Aber ich bin jetzt eh noch anderweitig beschftigt.

lg

----------


## Hardyle

Wir haben Physio jetzt die nchsten drei Semester ... soll schon happich sein, hab ich von anderen gehrt, aber auch interessant. Naja, ich denke, wenn man dann einen konkreten Bezug der physikalischen Grundlagen zu irgendwelchen Krperfunktionen hat kann man sich das wahrscheinlich auch noch mal viel besser vorstellen ... wie es mit dem Kreuzen aussieht habe ich mir bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht, wobei das erste Testat bereits im Mai ist. *mmh*

----------


## Brownie

*auch mal wieder meld*
und zwar mit ordentlich frust.

ich hasse zns  :grrrr....: 
Ich freue mich mittlerweile auf die Biochemievorlesungen (zum Thema Hormone) weil das die einzigen sind, wo ich nicht drin sitze und denke "geh doch grad nach Hause. was machst du hier eigentlich?" In den ZNS Physio vorlesungen komm ich mir ordentlich dumm vor und in den Anatomievorlesungen werde ich erschlagen. 
ich bekam neulich schon nervse flecken, als meine Mutter was von Gyros beim Griechen erzhlte, weil mir die ganzen Gyri (? wie is die mehrzahl von gyrus nochma?) einfach nich in die Birne wollen.... und areale und hirnnerven und nerven im rckenmark, ich krieg die krise.

und ich muss dieses modul beim 1. anlauf schaffen, weil ich nmlich bereits einen flug buchte fr die 4 tage, die wir zwischen den modulen frei haben. ich kme am tag der nachprfung nach hause  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

ZNS ist super, wenn man etwas System in die Sache bringt. Gerade Hirnnerven und Rckenmarktraktus kann man super mit Strichen auf Papier/Karteikarten pinnen. Schema aufmalen (Kern, Qualitten, Umschaltungen, Kreuzungen,etc.) und stumpf lernen.

----------


## Bisamratte

Der ZNS-Teil im Prometheus ist super. Jeder Hirnnerv zwischen einer halben Seite und einer Doppelseite. Frher gab es fr sowas nur de Textwsten in mausgrauen Lehrbchern. Kerne (Wieso braucht der Okulomotorius einen motorischen Kern? Wiese braucht er einen parasympathischen?), Verlauf, Umschaltung, innervierte Strukturen. Auch ganz wichtig: Ausfallerscheinungen. Das mag erstmal wie berflssiger Ballast erscheinen, stellt aber Bezug her und erleichtert das Lernen ungemein. Eine Qual wird es, wenn man eine Tabelle auswendig lernen will, lieber etwas mehr Zeit investieren und auf Verstndnis lernen. Da kann es auch sinnvoll sein, noch mal das Kapitel zum Vegetativen Nervensystem im Physio-Kurzlehrbuch durchzulesen oder das entsprechende Sensibilittskapitel. Einmal richtig gelernt, sind das auch gute Grundlagen fr das Physikum, die Neuroanatomie-Fragen waren eigentlich immer gut machbar. tzend sind nur Randgebiete, wo sich die Lehrbcher um handfeste Informationen drcken oder aber einfach mal so eine konkrete kognitive Leistung allzu genau verorten, als ob dies in dieser Einfachheit mglich wre. Aber das wird eigentlich auch nicht geprft.

----------


## Brownie

ja beim tractus malen bin ich auch schon fleiig dabei. 
aber die schnitte sind und bleiben mir ein rtsel.
da schlgt man einen schnitt auf und merkt sich rechts unten ist das und das und dann blttert man um und die selbe stelle (die meiner meinung nach auch genauso aussieht) heit pltzlich komplett anders. das einzige, was ich relativ zielsicher finde ist die substantia nigra  :Hh?:  und vllt noch die ventrikel. 

aber danke fr den prometheus tipp. der sobotta gibt da nmlich nich so wirklich was her  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Cassy

Neuroanatomie und ich, das wird keine gute Beziehung werden  :kotzen:  Nun qule ich mich schon ne Weile damit rum und wei noch immer nichts darber *fluch*

----------


## MiniMe

> Neuroanatomie und ich, das wird keine gute Beziehung werden  Nun qule ich mich schon ne Weile damit rum und wei noch immer nichts darber *fluch*


Das Neuroseminar am Anfang vom Vierten is aber ganz gut, und fr die Klausur gilt: Kreuzen! Dann ist das schon gut machbar...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

mh, Integrierte Seminarscheine und Psychologieseminarschein + Einfhrung klinische Medizin, dann endlich scheinfrei 8[ und wiederhol Physik momentan frs Physikum.. drecksfach 8[

----------


## Cassy

Meinst du die eine Altklausur welche im Internet vorhanden ist??  :Grinnnss!: 

Oder decken sich die Fragen doch eher mit denen der Medi-Skript-CD?
Ich habe mir zum Lernen das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme geholt, aber auer dem ersten Fall und 3 weiteren Seiten noch nichts davon gelesen....

----------


## FelixMS

@sHoMa
mach dir mal keinen kopf wegen physik, wenn du die seminare weg hast in dsseldorf verpreche ich dir bist du in den grossen fchern mehr als fit.
vorrausgesetzt du arbeitest gut mit die ,nebenfcher lernen sich von selber
besonders bio.
ich hab nicht einmal was fr physik getan, aber gut soll jeder fr sich selber entscheiden.

wie gesagt sieh zu das die seminare gut laufen der rest ist dann kein problem mehr.

----------


## Brownie

die wichtigsten tractus hab ich mir nun aufgezeichnet mit umschaltungen, kreuzungen etc. danke fr den tipp, denn die hab ich nun wirklich drauf.

jetzt hab ich noch 2,5 tage zeit den ganzen rest zu lernen. ich htte schon gern ein mindestens 10 und 10 Ergebnis am Dienstag. (15 Punkte gibt es jeweils) weil so lange es 2stellig is, braucht man nicht so viel panik vor der abschlussklausur haben. 

mir fehlt nur irgendwie der rote faden. ich wie nich mit was ich anfangen soll in welcher reihenfolge ich das lernen soll, damit es sinnvoll ist. weil die vorlesungen waren nicht sinnvoll. da haben wir in physio ber die ganzen hirnareale geredet, als wir die motorik besprochen haben und erst 2 wochen spter in anatomie diese besprochen.... 
ich dachte eigentlich unser organbezogenes Modulsystem sollte genau SOWAS verhindern. ich dachte das tolle an den Modulen wre, dass man alles gut organisiert vermittelt bekommt.... hmm....  :Nixweiss: 

wie dem auch sei, ich versuche nun mir den rest einzuhmmern.

----------


## Stromer

*@Brownie:*

Ich habe nchste Woche Freitag meinen letzten Versuch in Neuroanatomie :Oh nee...: 

Neben den Tractus wrde ich mir anschauen, welche Rindenfelder so existieren und in welchem Versorgungsgebiet sie liegen - arteriell meine ich.

Arterielle Versorgung (Circulus arteriosus)mit klinischen Folgen bei Ausfall.

Desweiteren ist die Fazialislhmung ein gern genommenes Thema, peripher/zentral; supra-/infranukler.

Thema 4: Ventrikelsystem mit Zirkulation (->ist ja recht schnell gelernt).

Thema 5: Kleinhirnstile, afferente u efferente bahnen.

Wenn du noch was weit, immer raus. So in etwa ist mein "System" :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brownie

also ich hng grad an den basalganglien.
die quintessenz ist zwar einfach: "direkter weg motorikfrdernd, indirekter weg motorikhemmend" aber was da hinter steckt ist mir grad noch total schleierhaft. ich kann mir einfach nich merken, wer was hemmt und wer wenn er gehemmt ist erregend wirkt und so... ich malte mir zwar ein schnes bildchen aber irgendwie sind das nur noch undurchsichtige pfeilchen fr mich  :was ist das...?: 

zumal beide wege gaba-erg beginnen.  :Hh?:  knnte der krper nich strikter trennen bitte?

----------


## Strodti

Da kenne ich leider auch keine Eselbrcke oder Lernhilfe fr... Ist meiner Meinung nach auch das bldeste Kapitel der Neuroanatomie. Hinrnerven und RM-Tractus sind eigentlich gut zu lernen, aber Kleinhirnstiele und Basalganglien sind tzend.

----------


## Bisamratte

@Brownie: Auch fr die Basalganglien ist es sinnvoll, sich Krankheitsbilder (Parkinson, Chorea Huntington) zum Verstndnis hinzuzuziehen.

Ich hatte das damals so gelernt (Zeichnung):

Struktur 1 erregt -> Struktur 2, Struktur 2 hemmt -> Struktur 3 erregt->  Struktur 4 -> Konsequenz.

Wenn nun Struktur 1 ausfllt, zeichnest du dir die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen auf. (Struktur 1 erregt nicht Struktur 2, ist diese nicht erregt, wird Struktur 3 nicht gehemmt, wird Struktur 4 erregt -> Konsequenz).

Wichtig fr die Basalganglien ist ein gutes Schema. Ich fand das im Kurzlehrbuch Physiologie (Huppelsberg und Walter) nicht schlecht, in anderen Bchern war es durch verschiedene Ausschnittszeichnungen eher verwirrend.

----------


## thinker

physio ist irgendwie bisher ...hmmm... :x

----------


## Brownie

danke fr die neurotips  ::-dance: 
9 und 10 punkte warens gestern... gut ich wollte mindestens 10,10 aber nun gut, muss ich in der einen prfung dann in 3 wochen eben nen punkt mehr holen. dummerweise wird die prfung zum groen teil mndlich... und das kann ich doch nicht... eine mndliche physioprfung, wo ich 6 der 30 verbleibenden punkte holen kann/muss und eine mndliche prfung in histo mit nochmal 5 punkten.... dann sind 11 von 30 mndlich  :was ist das...?:  so langsam muss ich echt an meiner prfungsangst arbeiten... in den mndlichen krieg ich nie nen ton raus. ich sag immer nur die hlfte von dem, was ich eigentlich wsste  :Hh?: 

@stromer: ich drcke die daumen fr freitag!

----------


## Strodti

Das kann man ben! Hast du eine Lerngruppe? Erklrt euch Dinge gegenseitig.

----------


## Stromer

*@Brownie:* 
Danke danke, die Daumen kann ich brauchen  ::-winky:  

Ich habe gestern mal meine Testate eingesehen und seitdem denke ich nur noch: Wie so bin ich dort berhaupt angetreten?! Ich habe nur Mist geschrieben und war noch schlechter als erwartet? Nun habe ich aber auch noch mehr Angst vor morgen. Habe mich gestern abfragen lassen und werde auch heute nochmal in einer Befragungsrunde meine Frau stehen. Wenns dann nicht klappt, dachte ich an "Betteln" fr einen ausnahmsweise 4. Versuch. Ab und an wirds einem ja scheinbar gewhrt, wie ich so mitbekam. Mir ist schlecht.

lg

----------


## abi07

Schn, schn, schn - ich hab grad festgestellt, dass ich dieses Semester freitags keine Pflichtveranstaltungen habe - nur VLs und das natrlich nur bis mittags...

 ::-dance:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> so langsam muss ich echt an meiner prfungsangst arbeiten... in den mndlichen krieg ich nie nen ton raus. ich sag immer nur die hlfte von dem, was ich eigentlich wsste



Kenne ich. Und obwohl ich doch jetzt schon so viele Testate hatte, wirds einfach nicht besser. 

Wenn ich ans mndl. Physikum denke, was ja nochmal ne ganz andere Stresituation ist, wird mir jetzt schon schlecht.  :Nixweiss:   :kotzen:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Strodti

Vor dem mndlichen P hab ich jetzt auch schon etwas schiss... Dieses Semester ist tzend.

----------


## Stromer

@Linn (und alle die es so interessieren knnte)

 ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 

Jepp, ich habs inner Tash  :Grinnnss!:  Die ersten zwei Fragen waren bld, so dass sich auch der Rest bescheiden anfhlte. Aber ich habs wohl geschafft 10 von 15 sicher, 12 von 15 sind mglich. Da bin ich wie e bissel stolz auf mich. Es ist ja nichtmal, dass ich ein schlechter Lerner bin. Ich bersehe einfach nur vieles. Mir fllt es schwer den Lernbereich korrekt einzukreisen.

Nun erstmal  :Friedenstaube:  ber die Welt. Und dann weiter ins Zeug legen. Als nchstes steht bei mir Psycho an. Hatte das aufgrund meiner schwangerschaftlichen Probleme geschoben (ein Dank an den verstndnisvollen Prof.). Aber ich wills unbedingt noch vor der Geburt schaffen. Die Prfung ist zwei Wochen vor dem Entbindungstermin, aber wenn alles gut geht mit der SS knnte das noch ganz gut klappen.

Physiologie wird bei mir wohl nix. Vielleicht der Nachschreibetermin, aber da ist das Kind gerade einen Monat. Und zuviele Illusionen sollte ich mir da nicht machen :hmmm...: 

Allen einen schnen Samstagabend.

----------


## Muriel

Kein Stress, Stromer. Erst mal in aller Ruhe das kleine Wesen rausschaukeln und dann weitersehen. Ich find's klasse, dass Du Dich an all das so super herangewagt hast, Hut ab  :Top:   Und herzlichen Glckwunsch natrlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Brownie

ich lern meistens auch dinge, die dann gar nich gefragt werden. und details, dich ich als "weniger wichtig" agestempelt habe, werden gefragt...  :Keks: 

ich hab grade festgestellt: wir haben zu wenig Zeit!
der Thieme Lernplaner sieht 70 tage physikumsvorbereitung vor. davon 20 lernfreie tage. selbst wenn ich auf die verzichten wrde reichts hinten und vorne nich.
nach unserer letzten klausur bleiben mir 40 tage bis zum 18.8. 
ich frag mich wie es jedes jahr so viele leute trotzdem schaffen  ::-oopss:

----------


## MarkusM

> nach unserer letzten klausur bleiben mir 40 tage bis zum 18.8.


40 sind Luxus... in Freiburg sinds 30  :Party:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Arman

Ich mach euch mal neidisch:

ber 7 Wochen in Heidelberg!  :Woow:

----------


## thinker

2 Wochen oder so...

----------


## Brownie

> Bei mir sind's hnlich viele: 28.


noch weniger  :peng: 

wie ist das bitte mglich? Wie schaffen es Leute ein 1,0er Physikum zu schreiben? (ich meine nich dass ich das anstreben wrd, aber ich glaub selbst ne 3 vorm komma wird schwierig).... ich wei nich, ich gehre nicht zu den menschen, die gut auf lang lernen knnen. ich erinnere nich mehr jedes detail aus dem ersten semester.... es gibt aber anscheinend echt leute, die lernens beim ersten Hren. Bewundernswerte Menschen!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Stina 1

Allen Wrzburgern " Daumen drck" und viel Glck fr Histo!

----------


## Stromer

*@Brownie:*

Ganz ehrlich: wer schreibt schon ein 1,0er Physikum? Die Statistiken sagen, dass ein 2,0er und besser nur die besten 10% im Jahr bundesweit schaffen.
(Meine Schwester z.B. mit 1,7)

Am Ende geht es doch nur um bestanden oder eben nicht. Es sei denn du hast ganz spezielle Plne. Aber echt das Physikum ist da noch der Part mit der geringsten Aussagekraft :Meine Meinung: 


*@Muriel:*
Die Psychologieklausur bei mir ist eigentlich nicht soooo schlimm. Ich denke ganz gut machbar, weil keine Freitextaufgaben. Somit mit Skript durchlesen, etwas Lebenserfahrung (ich alte(r) Knackerin) und kreuzen gut machbar. Nur terminlich wirds knapp. Ich such mir die Woche mal das Zeugs fr die Kliniktasche zusammen. Bei Physio wrs eben schn, weil ich da die ganze Zeit noch ganz gut mitgemacht habe. (Biochemie habe ich ja gecancelt)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo, Histo ist rum... war ganz ok, ein paar Fragen aber schon ziemlich unverhofft und seltsam...  :dagegen:

----------


## Cassy

Ich mag dieses Semester nicht... den Horror-Prof in Neuroanatomie, keine Ahnung von diesem Fach, Psycho Pflichtveranstaltung mit Posterprsentation  :kotzen: , scheinbar Referat fr Physio etc... Was soll man denn noch alles vor dem Physikum machen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brownie

> Ich mag dieses Semester nicht...


 :Meine Meinung: 

ich hrte neulich in der mensa zweitsemestler, die ber herzphysio schimpften... und dann dachte ich mir, gottchen vor einem jahr hast du auch gedacht leistungsphysiologie und Physiologie des Herzens seien das schlimmste, was je erfunden wurde.... und nun? nun sitz ich in dem ganzen znsquark und denk mir "wie konnte ich herz damals fr schwierig halten?"

aaaber die positive moral daraus ist: Man wchst an seinen Aufgaben  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
dh wir schaukeln dieses dumme semester auch noch und irgendwann schauen wir drauf zurck und denken uns, wie lcherlich, dass wir das schwierig fanden.

hhm ich glaub ich hab heut morgen optimismus gefrhstckt  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hardyle

Da melde ich mich auch mal zurck, perfekt zum Semesterstart! Bei mir ging es heute wieder los und es war wirklich ein guter Start! Die Profs scheinen alle ganz umgnglich zu sein und auch so mit dem Stundenplan ganz ertrglich, wenn auch nicht ganz so toll wie im ersten Semester (ziemlich zerissen dieses Jahr, hufig Pausen zwischen durch bzw. montags eine Zeit lang dafr fast durchgehend ohne).  ::-stud: 

Wir hatten heute zustzlich noch eine freiwillige Einfhrung in die Physio-Praktikumsrume. Wir wurde mit Bier, Saft und Snacks gelockt und im Allgemeinen war eine ziemliche Jahrmarktstimmung in den Rumen.  :bhh: 
Irgendwie klingt Physio wahnsinnig interessant, aber man hrt so viel negatives darber ... bin echt mal gespannt wie es wird!
Morgen geht's erst so richtig los mit Histo. Wir haben neue Mikroskope bekommen *freu*, leider nur fr die Hlfte des Kurses, daher wird durchgetauscht.

Wnsch euch auch einen guten Start, insbesondere den BaWlern!

@Stromer: Gratuliere, dass du es noch geschafft hast. Viel Glck fr den Rest!

----------


## schenky

Hab gestern auch mit Histo und Neuroanatomie angefangen und beides zhlt schon jetzt nicht zu meinen Lieblingsthemen  :dagegen: 
Aber hilft ja nix   :Grinnnss!: 

@ Cassy , biste beim Cheffe gelandet ?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mal nur sone Frage : Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich die Herzentwicklung am besten lernen kann ?

MissG

----------


## Strodti

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich das nicht gefragt worden bin  :Blush: . Hatte damals nur die Kurzform in der Dualen Reihe gelesen.

Biochemie/Molekularbiologie sind eindeutig NICHT meine Freunde.

----------


## Tessie

Was heit hier bitte Herzentwicklung? Wie lernt man Embryologie denn berhaupt? :Oh nee...: 

Ich hab das Embryo Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme und irgendwie bringt es gar nix, einfach so irgendwo bei den Organen einzusteigen, denn ich versteh den Zusammenhang einfach nicht! Ich werde jetzt wohl oder bel die 50 Seiten "Allgemeine Embryologie" durchackern mssen... :Keks:

----------


## Rubilein

Noch diese Woche Ferien und ich hab mir soooo fest vorgenommen, was zu lernen :/
Naja, mal schauen, ob ich bis zum WE frs nchste Anatomietestat gelernt habe ^^

----------


## Cassy

> Hab gestern auch mit Histo und Neuroanatomie angefangen und beides zhlt schon jetzt nicht zu meinen Lieblingsthemen 
> Aber hilft ja nix  
> 
> @ Cassy , biste beim Cheffe gelandet ?


Wenn du Cheffe mit dem Wuschelkopf meinst, dann ja... sowohl in Histo als auch Neuroanatomie  :Nixweiss:  Tja, irgendwie hab ich dieses Semester wohl nichts gutes verdient. Und Physio ist sowas von horrormssig: 7 Stunden Praktikum, und dann ab sofort zustzlich noch Referate machen und im Anschlu an das Praktikum halten. Als ob ich im vierten Semester nichts besseres zu tun htte. 

Wen hast du denn in Histo?

----------


## schenky

Hi,
ja hab das mit Physio schon mitbekommen. :Keks: 
Ich hab den Shio in Histo und K. im Neuroanatomieseminar.

----------


## Brownie

ich erfuhr neulich wer mich in der mndlichen physio-prfung mittwoch in einer woche erwarten wird  :dagegen: 
es gibt so viele tolle dozenten, die selbst nich so viel Ahnung haben, denen kann man toll ne story vom pferd erzhlen. und wer landet beim chef persnlich?  :Hh?:   ich natrlich..... dabei hatte ich von den 6 mglichen punkten eigentlich schon so mit 4-5 gerechnet... 
ich glaube mit dem Wissen ber meinen Prfer sollte ich meine berechnungen nochmal berdenken.... ich wrd mal sagen, ich muss im schriftlichen ordentlich reinhauen dienstags, damits mittwochs nichts mehr ausmacht zu versagen...

----------


## Cassy

Wer ist denn K???? Madame oder der "Papa"?

Ich habe keine Lust auf all das Zeug, bin nur noch genervt und vergesse sofort alles, was ich in den Bchern gelesen habe. 
Aber dafr ist mein Referat fertig (ber die Qualitt mchte ich mich aber nicht uern  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## schenky

Leider nicht Papa Klessen ;)

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Referat :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Aha, verstanden!

Ich danke dir!
Falls du -auch wenn du das Fach noch nicht hast- nen guten Tip fr Neuroanatomie hast, dann immer her zu mir  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

Ich verstehe nicht, wie die Leute aus den hheren Semestern behaupten knnen, das 2. Semester wird entspannter als das erste....
Das sehe ich n bissl anders. Wenn das wchentliche Physikpraktikum jetzt immer mit nem "hbschen kleinen" Eingangstestat beginnt, man am WE aber auch noch Histo und BC anstndig vorbereiten muss, dann frage ich mich, wo da die Entspannung reinpasst  :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

hier hnlich. 

aber ich glaube, nach dieser woche wirds echt relativ lssig.  nur gerade tanzt die wutz.  

morgen bc seminar mit kurzreferat, histo-kurs und abends noch wahlfach - mit meiner prsentation.   mittwoch sieben stunden (!) bc praktikum, mit eingangstestat. donnerstag physikpraktikum mit eingangstestat.  freitag arbeiten. samstag physikklausur.  sonntag medsoz-referat anfertigen.  dienstag halten.  und dann wird alles gut. glaube ich  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

Gott, an was fr Unis seid ihr nur alle?  ::-oopss:

----------


## DocOZ

> hier hnlich. 
> 
> aber ich glaube, nach dieser woche wirds echt relativ lssig.  nur gerade tanzt die wutz.  
> 
> morgen bc seminar mit kurzreferat, histo-kurs und abends noch wahlfach - mit meiner prsentation.   mittwoch sieben stunden (!) bc praktikum, mit eingangstestat. donnerstag physikpraktikum mit eingangstestat.  freitag arbeiten. samstag physikklausur.  sonntag medsoz-referat anfertigen.  dienstag halten.  und dann wird alles gut. glaube ich


 :Oh nee...:  krass

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Gott, an was fr Unis seid ihr nur alle?


An welchen wo man fr seine Scheine arbeiten muss ? ;) Obwohl .... naja gestern hatte ich im Prpkurs dann doch ein Erlebnis der dritten Art ... mein Prof meinte ich solle die anderen nicht zu einem Wissenswettbewerb und Konkurrenzdenken verleiten und ihenen auch mal ne Chance lassen da ich ja noch nicht Dozentin sei *GG* Made my day ::-stud:

----------


## Brownie

konnte gestern auch an einer scheibe glnzen  ::-stud: 

der dozent behauptete, die Urethra zu sehen, ich war der Meinung, dass es ein Anschnitt vom Ileum sein msste....
Er lie sich nicht beirren, bis ich ihn drauf aufmerksam machte, dass wir aber auch einen Wirbel sehen und die Beckenschaufeln nur gradeso angeschnitten sind, wir also definitiv hher liegen mssen.....und ich hatte recht  ::-winky:  eins der ersten erfolgserlebnisse in Anatomie  :Keks: 

dafr ist histo grad wirklich ein buch mit 7 Siegeln fr mich. "Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts!" oder "Ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst"  :Nixweiss:  Man sieht ja nur, was man wei, aber nicht mal das sehe ich  :Hh?:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Woran hakts denn Brownie ? Wir haben eine tolle Histoseite von der Uni wo jedes Prparat nochmal vorgestellt ist - also mssen wir nicht zum Mikroskopieren in die Uni ...

----------


## leofgyth77

so..frisch an der uni und schon macht physik einen echt fertig..der prof springt da vorne rum und kein mensch kommt mit, weil man so damit beschftigt ist, sein gekrakel zu entziffern.
immerhin schreiben wir erst nach den semesterferien die klausur....
kann mir denn jemand ein gutes kurzlehrbuch empfehlen mit dem ich mir den stoff selber beibringen kann?
leidensgenossen hab ich gott sei dank viele..da kommt man sich nich ganz so fehl am platz oder doof vor (:
aber zum glck macht der rest spa und ich hab in den anderen fchern immerhin das gefhl, gut mitzukommen (:

----------


## Strodti

Frag im hherem Semester nach Altklausuren  :Grinnnss!:  Ist meist die beste Wahl fr die kleinen Fcher.

----------


## leofgyth77

oki, danke!
die gibts bei uns im copy shop...dann werd ich da morgen mal hinschaun.

----------


## Tessie

@leofgyth77: Fr Physik finde ich den Seibt ziemlich gut. Man muss vielleicht bercksichtigen , dass ich mit Physik auch in der Schule nie Probleme hatte und das eventuell falsch einschtze, aaaaber: Der Seibt schwafelt nicht viel unntzes Zeug, versucht nicht ber Seiten hinweg die Formel herzuleiten oder verlangt dir bestimmt auch nicht wer-wei-was ab.
Schau doch ebenfalls, ob ihr Altprotokolle habt bei der Fachschaft. Wenn da die Versuche ausgewertet werden, leuchtet noch so manchmal ein, warum dieses oder jenes so lauten muss. :Grinnnss!: 

Ich kann momentan jedenfalls keine Histo-Prparate vom Magen-Darm-Trakt mehr sehen: ber zwei Stunden lang nur Zotten und Krypten und Drsen... :Keks:

----------


## abi07

> An welchen wo man fr seine Scheine arbeiten muss ? ;)


Also hier muss man sich nur hinsetzen und nicken, um seine Scheine zu kriegen - und vielleicht weiblich sein... :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

> Woran hakts denn Brownie ? Wir haben eine tolle Histoseite von der Uni wo jedes Prparat nochmal vorgestellt ist - also mssen wir nicht zum Mikroskopieren in die Uni ...


keine ahnung fr mich sieht irgendwie alles gleich aus. 
Kleinhirn zb. das einzige, was ich finde sind die Purkinje zellen. krnerzellen und golgizellen kann ich nur in einem von 100 fllen unterscheiden. 

oder die schichtung im grohirnkortex. es gibt menschen, die sehen wirklich alle 6 schichten... ich sehe in dem prparat nur eine rosa masse, mit dunkelblauen punkten  :Hh?: 

sind die schnitte auf eurer seite beschriftet? weil die kursprparate haben wir auch eingescannt, aber die nutzen mir recht wenig... auer dass ich sie vielleicht ausdrucken kann und als abstrakte kunst verkaufe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

:kotzen:  Ich hasse das momentane Semester... 

1. Neuroanatomie beim schlimmsten Prof, das Fach selbst fr mich eine groe Hrde, kaum zu erlernen.

2. Selben Prof in einem anderen Kurs...

3. Einmal pro Woche 8 Stunden Physiopraktikum (schreckliche Versuche; nur komisches Rumklicken am PC; meist Dozenten, welche der deutschen Sprache nicht mchtig sind).

4. Im oben genannten Praktikum muss man ein Referat halten, da die Profs zu wenig Vorlesungsstunden bekommen haben.

5. Psycho-Prfung 3 Wochen vor dem Physikum.

6. Bis eben zu jenem Tag Psycho-Pflichtkurs.

7. Zustzliches Psycho-Projekt, fr welches man auch ein Referat machen muss  :Wand:  Auerdem finden einige Treffen statt, v.a. abends oder am Wochenende. Und weil es so schn ist am Ende noch eine Poster-Prsentation und erneute Abfragerunde bei den Profs.

Wann um alles in der Welt soll ich denn auf mein Physikum lernen???? Und da wundern sich die Profs und das Dekanat dass die Uni im Physikum von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter abschneidet  :Hh?:  Boa, keine Ahnung wie ich das alles schaffen soll. Von der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich nebenher noch arbeiten gehen sollte, um mir berhaupt das Studium leisten zu knnen, mal ganz abgesehen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## thinker

@brownie:
Auf www.anatomiedesmenschen.de gibt es die Klner Histobilder. Sowohl "Normale" als auch Bilder fr Neurohisto! 
Man kann selbst aussuchen ob es mit Beschriftung oder ohne sein soll....

Auch gibt es dort die Scheibenprparate vom hirn....

----------


## Adrenalino

FRUST! JA, HIER! 
Bin gleich mal durch mein allererstes Biochemie Testat durchgefallen   :Frown:  Wie 30% des Kurses halt auch... 
Und nebenbei noch gemerkt, dass das eine laange Feindschaft werden kann, die BC... Im Seminar hab ich nur geschaut, was da einem fr Enzyme und Reaktionen und Molekle um die Ohren fliegen, der Wahnsinn, blanker Wahnsinn..
Besorgte Erstis haben sich an mich gewandt, ich hab sie versucht damit zu trsten, dass Frust und Panik einfach zum Alltag gehrt.... 
Ist das nicht schlimm!? 
Naja, "irgendwann" wirds besser... *hust hust*

In diesem Sinne
Gud Nacht..

----------


## Cilo

> Ich hasse das momentane Semester... 
> 
> 1. Neuroanatomie beim schlimmsten Prof, das Fach selbst fr mich eine groe Hrde, kaum zu erlernen.
> 
> 2. Selben Prof in einem anderen Kurs...
> 
> 3. Einmal pro Woche 8 Stunden Physiopraktikum (schreckliche Versuche; nur komisches Rumklicken am PC; meist Dozenten, welche der deutschen Sprache nicht mchtig sind).
> 
> 4. Im oben genannten Praktikum muss man ein Referat halten, da die Profs zu wenig Vorlesungsstunden bekommen haben.
> ...


nicht bs gemeint Cassy, aber du httest wirklich die Ferien schon nutzen sollen - ein Semester vor dem Physikum knnen es sich die Wenigstens leisten, die Semesterferien einfach zu genieen, so wie du - sicherlich brauchtest du diese Zeit fr dich und hattest keine Kraft mehr nach den Nachschreibeklausuren e.c. weiter zu powern und deswegen war es auch eine richtige Entscheidung, dass du da nicht gelernt hast, aber jetzt bei dem Semesterstress den du beschreibst auch noch ordentlich fr das Physikum lernen zu knnen, halte ich fr eine Illusion - will sagen: setzt dich nicht so unter Druck, dass bringt meist nichts und du wrst doch nicht die Erste, die sich ein Semester Zeit nimmt, um auf das Physikum zu lernen

----------


## Bisamratte

> Wann um alles in der Welt soll ich denn auf mein Physikum lernen????


_Nach_ dem Semester. Das macht der Durchschnittsstudent nun mal so. Wenn du merkst, dass es zuviel wird, so kannst du es auch verschieben, daran ist noch keiner gestorben.

----------


## Cassy

> nicht bs gemeint Cassy, aber du httest wirklich die Ferien schon nutzen sollen - ein Semester vor dem Physikum knnen es sich die wenigstens leisten, die Semesterferien einfach zu genieen, so wie du - sicherlich brauchtest du diese Zeit fr dich und hattest keine Kraft mehr nach den Nachschreibeklausuren e.c. weiter zu powern und deswegen war es auch eine richtige Entscheidung, dass du da nicht gelernt hast....


Wie gut dass du mich nicht kennst!!!!  :Hh?:  Ich hatte 4 Wochen meiner Ferien BC-Praktikum, davor nur *eine* Klausur zum Nachschreiben (danach war ich wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand) und habe in den Ferien gearbeitet. Zustzlich dazu habe ich zum momentanen Seminar alle Fragen des Skripts beantwortet. Meinst du das war zu wenig??? Htte ich vielleicht doch auf`s Schlafen verzichten und statt dessen lieber noch mehr lernen sollen? Klar, ich habe meine Semesterferien wirklich genieen knnen  :kotzen:  

Was es heit wirklich auf der faulen Haut zu liegen wei ich schon lange nicht mehr! Aber danke dass du mich darber belehren willst.  :Keks:

----------


## Brownie

@cassy:
also ich finde du hast ziemlich viel gemacht! wenn ich das so vergleiche mit dem, was ich "geschafft" habe  :was ist das...?:  ich hab neben dem Pflegepraktikum, das ich noch machen musste (und danach noch 6 tage ferien brig hatte) auch noch 8 stunden zustzlich die woche gearbeitet und war dann hufig einfach zu erschlagen, um noch was sinnvolles zu tun. das einzige, was ich geschafft habe, war anatomie niere und immunologie zu wiederholen.... sicherlich sagt mir cilo nun, dass ichs mir schon gleich ******** hab mim physikum.... aber da nicht wenige meines semesters hnliche ferien hatten, glaube ich doch fest dran, dass wir es trotzdem irgendwie noch hinbekommen. 

und zum thema wann sollen wir noch lernen... ich darf mal die 2 horrorwochen skizzieren, die ab dem 11.5. vor mir liegen. JEDEN tag (mit ausnahme von christi himmelfahrt) von 8-12 klinische anatomie seminare von 12-13 uhr situs prpkurs und von 16.30 bis 20.30 anatomie repetitorium. in den 3,5 stunden dazwischen kann man lernen ja gut... aber jemand wie ich, der anderthalb stunden einfachen weg hat, der wird daheim sicherlich nichts mehr machen, wenn man um zehn nach hause kommt und um 6 das haus wieder verlassen muss....

@thinker:
dankeschn. ich werds mir die nchsten tage versuchen einzupauken und hoffe es dann bei uns auch wiederzuerkennen!

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, so langsam hat mich das Semester auch wieder. Bin jetzt so langsam in dem Stress und stndig unterwegs, dass ich nicht zum Lernen komm (dabei hatte ich mir ja vorgenommen dieses Semester mal mit den VLs mitzulernen). Wird wohl eher nichts ...  ::-oopss: 
Argh und gerade noch viel schlimmer, ich habe nchste Woche ein Histo-Referat und mein Histobuch ist noch nicht da! Ah!!! Mein ausgeliehenes Buch musste ich leider wegen Vorbestellung letzte Woche zurckgeben, in der Bib gibts nur noch "alte Schinken" und da ich kein neues wollte bzw. an der Uni mittlerweile alle guten Gebrauchten "ausverkauft" sind habe ich eines im Inet bestellt ... in zwei-einhalb Wochen ist die erste Klausur! Ich hoffe es kommt bald!  :Oh nee...: 

@Brownie: Vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier weiter: www.histonet2000.de

----------


## abi07

@Cassy/Brownie: Lasst euch nicht beirren - es gibt keine zwei Medizinstudenten mit den gleichen Voraussetzungen. Bei jedem ist es anders - die einen mssen die ganzen Semesterferien schuften, andere haben ganz frei und wieder andere mssen sogar im Semester jeden Tag arbeiten. Ich finde, man kann da nur schwer Vergleiche anstellen. Jeder muss seinen Weg finden - und wenn man dann die Vorklinik verlngern muss, ist das auch kein Weltuntergang. Hauptsache schaffen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Histo: Das hier gibt es auch noch: http://e-learning.studmed.unibe.ch/MorphoMed/index.html

----------


## Cilo

> Wie gut dass du mich nicht kennst!!!!  Ich hatte 4 Wochen meiner Ferien BC-Praktikum, davor nur *eine* Klausur zum Nachschreiben (danach war ich wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand) und habe in den Ferien gearbeitet. Zustzlich dazu habe ich zum momentanen Seminar alle Fragen des Skripts beantwortet. Meinst du das war zu wenig??? Htte ich vielleicht doch auf`s Schlafen verzichten und statt dessen lieber noch mehr lernen sollen? Klar, ich habe meine Semesterferien wirklich genieen knnen  
> 
> Was es heit wirklich auf der faulen Haut zu liegen wei ich schon lange nicht mehr! Aber danke dass du mich darber belehren willst.


Sorry, aber ich wollt dich nicht belehren oder sogar verletzen, es war meinerseits nur ein Missverstndnis, weil du geschrieben hast:



> Ich geniee meine Ferien ohne Lernen, ohne KPP und ohne eine Nachklaur im Nacken dafr aber mit viel viel freier Zeit

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Hey, der Link ist gut, den hab ich mir auch gleich mal "gemerkt". ;)

----------


## CFT-20

jo, das is doch n guter link. danke, abi!
muss sagen, dass dieses semester garned so schlecht is, wie ich anfangs vermutet habe. es kommen super interessante themen dran - BC II mit immunologie, biochemie des blutes usw. - und physio ist auch genial. leider sinds die profs nicht so empfehlenswert, sodass das meiste zuhause gebffelt werden muss... auch schade sind die "etwas" monotonen bc praktika. ein laborfreund werde ich sicher ned  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> so..frisch an der uni und schon macht physik einen echt fertig..der prof springt da vorne rum und kein mensch kommt mit, weil man so damit beschftigt ist, sein gekrakel zu entziffern.
> immerhin schreiben wir erst nach den semesterferien die klausur....
> kann mir denn jemand ein gutes kurzlehrbuch empfehlen mit dem ich mir den stoff selber beibringen kann?
> leidensgenossen hab ich gott sei dank viele..da kommt man sich nich ganz so fehl am platz oder doof vor (:
> aber zum glck macht der rest spa und ich hab in den anderen fchern immerhin das gefhl, gut mitzukommen (:


Der Harms als Erklrbrbuch hat mir den Popo gerettet - aber um das Lieblingsphysikbuch des Profs wirst du nicht rumkommen - bei uns wars der Trautwein  :kotzen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> keine ahnung fr mich sieht irgendwie alles gleich aus. 
> Kleinhirn zb. das einzige, was ich finde sind die Purkinje zellen. krnerzellen und golgizellen kann ich nur in einem von 100 fllen unterscheiden. 
> 
> oder die schichtung im grohirnkortex. es gibt menschen, die sehen wirklich alle 6 schichten... ich sehe in dem prparat nur eine rosa masse, mit dunkelblauen punkten 
> 
> sind die schnitte auf eurer seite beschriftet? weil die kursprparate haben wir auch eingescannt, aber die nutzen mir recht wenig... auer dass ich sie vielleicht ausdrucken kann und als abstrakte kunst verkaufe


Jap die sind beschriftet und mit Erklrtext versehen ... schau mal hier : 

http://www.kgu.de/zmorph/histopatho/...pub/index.html

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Kein Problem. 

Der Physio-Prof? Nicht so empfehlenswert? Das ist die Untertreibung des Jahrhunderts. Der Typ ist echt der Abschuss. 

Und BC? Naja, wenn es einem Spa macht, alle zwei Wochen 2-3 Stunden zu pipettieren, zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten, wieder zu pipettieren, wieder zu warten.....................
 :Keks:

----------


## thinker

Ich fang besser gar nicht an mit meinem wchentlich stattfindenden 9stndigen BC-Praktikum bzw. mit 3x die Woche fr 5 1/2 Stunden Physio.....man hat ja sonst kein Leben... :Keks:

----------


## schenky

Hab ich schon erwhnt das ich Histo hasse ? Da wrde ich ja lieber nochmal BC Praktikum machen  :Keks:

----------


## Hardyle

@Schenky: Warum denn?

Ich finde Histo ganz interessant ... aber hab ich schon erwhnt, dass es mich gerade total nervt, dass ich irgendwie nie zum Lernen auf die Histoklausur komme, die in weniger als zwei Wochen ist (und Physio dann noch oben drauf), weil immer irgendwelche Veranstaltungen sind und ich z. B. die letzten beiden Tage von 8 bis 18 Uhr an der Uni verbracht habe und dann erst mal hundemde zu Hause angekommen bin ...
Ach, heute kam eeeeeeeeendlich mein Histobuch, dass ich mir vor 1 1/2 Wochen im Inet bestellt hatte. Supi pnktlich zum Lernen eben. lol  :grrrr....: 
Argh - das Studium hat mich wieder!

Guts Nchtle

----------


## Cassy

@schenky: was ist denn los??? Wie lief denn der mndliche Teil?

Der schriftliche Teil soll ja nicht ganz so einfach gewesen sein.

----------


## schenky

Schriftlich war eher Zell-/Molekularbiologie und insgesamt ziemlich schwer bzw. ich hatte mit solchen Fragen in einer Histoklausur nicht gerechnet.

Mndlich ist heute um 8 Uhr.

----------


## Cilo

> Mndlich ist heute um 8 Uhr.


na dann mal ganz schnell ganz fest die Daumen gedrckt

----------


## Cassy

Na wie lief es denn? Ich bin mir aber eigentlich sicher dass du deinem Prfer mal gezeigt hast wie super du Histo drauf hast, und dass das ganze Zeug aus dem Schriftlichen kaum was mit Histo zu tun hat.  :Grinnnss!:  Htte nicht gedacht dass es noch mehr von diesen Zellbio-Fragen werden knnten, schlielich waren es bei uns schon so viele...

Naja, bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!

----------


## schenky

Jo, hab bestanden. Aus meiner Gruppe (4 Leute) ist eine durchgefallen weil sie die Kollagensynthese nicht en detail runterleiern konnte. Zu mir meinte der Prfer:"Naja, ich glaube Sie haben das Grundprinzip verstanden, aber schauen Sie sich das nochmal an!"
 :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Na trotzdem Gratulation!!!!  :Party: 

Das mit der Kollagensynthese ist aber unfair, da bereitet sich doch kaum einer wirklich drauf vor, man wei halt wo es welches gibt.
Wer war denn dein Prfer?

----------


## abi07

@schenky: Glckwunsch!

Ich bin zum ersten Mal in diesem Semester nach Hause gefahren - und geniee dabei die Vorteile meines (ausnahmsweise) tollen Stundenplans! (Und die Tatsache, dass Montag der Vormittag wegen Stiftungsfest frei ist!)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, bin gerade echt genervt weil mein Prof seine Skripte fr die letzten beiden VLs immer noch nicht online gestellt hat (seine Meinung war ja, er stellt sie uns nicht vor der VL online damit wir mitdenken & nicht mitschreiben, aber dafr dann gleich danach) und ich mal gerne meine Notizen aus der VL aufarbeiten wrde. Ein WE ist dafr doch der beste Zeitpunkt! Morgen ist dann schon wieder die nchste VL und ich hab bis spt abends Uni. Das heit, ich komme die nchsten Tage dann zu nichts solch banalem ...  :kotzen: 

Nun gut, ist ja aber nicht so, dass ich nichts zu tun htte, dann befass' ich mich jetzt wohl mal mit Lernen fr die Histo-Klausur in 1 1/2 Wochen. Argh
Da komm ich auch noch nicht so recht voran und nicht zu vergessen, Physio folgt in 2 Wochen.  :Oh nee...:  Stress.  :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

ich bin sauer auf mich selbst weil ich den gestrigen Tag mal GAR NIX fr die Uni gemacht habe und nchste Woche wieder krass wird und in 1 1/2 Wochen zirka die 1. Prosaklausur Physio ansteht und ich noch voll hinterherhng thematisch weil ich so faul bin...aaah

----------


## Hardyle

> ich bin sauer auf mich selbst weil ich den gestrigen Tag mal GAR NIX fr die Uni gemacht habe und nchste Woche wieder krass wird und in 1 1/2 Wochen zirka die 1. Prosaklausur Physio ansteht und ich noch voll hinterherhng thematisch weil ich so faul bin...aaah


Jupe, so ungefhr geht es mir mit Histo - um Physio mach ich mir gerade noch nicht ganz so groe Gedanken ...

----------


## Strodti

Und wieder eine groe Woche mit vier Seminaren, einem Physioreferat und vielen Stunden in der Bib  :was ist das...?:

----------


## batal

Boah! Uns haben sie auch gezwungen Physioreferate zu machen.

----------


## horsedoc

Leute! Wir haben nur noch 9 oder 10 Wochen Vorklinik berhaupt! Das sitzen wir auf der linken .....-backe ab! Selbst wenn das mit dem P nicht beim ersten Versuch klappt-
*DIE VORKLINIK IST IN 10 WOCHEN VORBEI!!!*  :Grinnnss!: 
Also: aufraffen und weitermaschieren!!! :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

@horsedoc: Lol, deine Signatur hat mich gerade total zum Schmunzeln gebracht. Mal eine Sekunde, die sich gut angefhlt hat ...

Bin grad echt am Ende! War von 8 bis jetzt an der Uni 2 Std. lang hat uns unser Histo-Prof "eins vor den Latz geknallt", noch eine Stunde Physio, die schlimmer nicht htte sein knnen und dann Medizintechnik-Seminar, das eigentlich einfach nur Wiederholung des Physikstoffs unter anderem Namen ist. lol Warum haben wir das eigentlich nicht im 1. Semester gemacht!? Wir waren vorhin eh alle nicht mehr ganz aufnahmefhig ...

Und jetzt eigentlich lernen ...  :Keks: 

Nachher noch ein Treffen zur Teddyklinik - da freu ich mich morgen schon richtig d'rauf!  :Woow:  Endlich ein Lichtblick!

----------


## Cassy

So, den heutigen Tag an der Uni berstanden. Jetzt sitz ich im Garten, geniee die Sonne und lerne, wie der Schmerz meines zuknfigen Sonnenbrandes (den ich nachher sicherlich haben werde) im ZNS verschaltet wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> ich bin sauer auf mich selbst weil ich den gestrigen Tag mal GAR NIX fr die Uni gemacht habe und nchste Woche wieder krass wird und in 1 1/2 Wochen zirka die 1. Prosaklausur Physio ansteht und ich noch voll hinterherhng thematisch weil ich so faul bin...aaah



Was ist denn eine Prosaklausur?  :Blush:

----------


## PedrY

ick schtze mal, dass gegenteil von MC...also man muss freie antworten geben :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## thinker

Jaa genau das ist es! 
D.h. man kann im Notfall nicht mal raten ..... :dagegen:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hardyle

Boah, ich hab die zwei stressigsten Wochen dieses Semesters berlebt!!! Am Dienstag dann der letzte total vollgequetschte Tag mit Veranstaltungen bis einschlielich 18 Uhr - wir waren alle total am Ende, nur am Rumhetzen, eine Freundin von mir ist dann in der letzten Stunde kurz vor Schluss noch zusammengeklappt ...  :Oh nee...:  Einfach subobtimal so was!
Aber jetzt wirds ein Glck relaxter, hatte alle zustzlichen Seminare und muss jetzt im Prinzip nur noch 1 bis 2 mal die Woche nachmittags eine Veranstaltung mehr oder weniger gechillt absitzen. 

Teddyklinik war brigens total cool! Gibts das bei euch auch? Muss ich nchstes Jahr unbedingt wieder mitmachen als _Dr. ted_. ;)

Jetzt geht's aber erstmal ans Lernen! Die erste Histoklausur! Angeblich soll die ja ganz schn reinhauen ...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Meuli

> Jaa genau das ist es! 
> D.h. man kann im Notfall nicht mal raten .....


Klar kann man^^  :Grinnnss!: 
Bestes Beispiel: Meuli und die Orthoklausur (alles offene Fragen  :kotzen: )  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Hrt sich ja heftig an! Bei uns ist auch jemand zusammengeklappt nach einer Prfung am Montag... ::-oopss: 
Und ja, bei uns gibt es die Teddyklinik auch. 

Ich lege gerade eine Gedenkminute fr alle Leidgeplagten Wrzburger Kommilitonen ein, die in der BC-Do-Gruppe sind - immerhin habt ihr die Hlfte der 6 Stunden heute schon berstanden! 
 :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaah mein erstes anatomie testat morgen..ich bin schon sooo nervs. aber ich denke es knnte hinhaun (: hoffe ich zumindest...positives denken und so.
bei uns gibts auch die teddybrenklinik. da gehts morgen gleich nach der prfung hin und ich freu mich schon total. wr natrlich doof, wenn ich nich besteh und dann saugrantig bin. aber vielleicht baun mich dann die sen, kleinen kinderlein wieder auf.
hardyle..bei uns sind wir die teddydocs (: freu mich schon echt total drauf teddydoc jillena zu sein hihi

----------


## CFT-20

ahhhh, mensch is das leben hart.
gestern bis zum umkippen gefeiert und heute bis in den mittag hinein geschlafen!!

muss aber auch mal sein  :Meine Meinung: 

morgen gehts denn wieder los: bc, physio akustik seminar/praktikum vorbereiten, bissl histo und wahlfach explorieren. undn referat in bc muss auch noch fertig werden. 

 :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Stimmt, von den Wlern wei ich, dass ihr das auch habt - ein Bekannter von mir studiert auch da und hat da mal vor zwei Jahren oder so mitgemacht. ;) Fand das damals schon cool.

@Leofyght: Musst du dann berichten wie es war! Viel Glck fr morgen!
Ich hatte nur Mdchen (komischerweise), zwei mal mit Puppe, sonst Teddys - zwei Mal Halsweh/Erkltung, einmal Schweinegrippe und sonst gebrochene Arme und Beine. ;) Als Medizin gabs dann das guuute Smarticillin forte, Bonbonin oder Gummibrin. hehe  :Grinnnss!: 

Irgendwie hat das mit der Lernerei heute bei mir nicht so gut funktioniert, obwohl ich so viel Zeit hatte und nicht mal in der Physio-VL war (der derzeitige Dozent bringt das leider nicht so gut rber wie seine Vorgngerin) ... hab es irgendwie die ganze Zeit geschafft mich davor zu drcken. ;)
Naja morgen noch Nervengewebe, dann hab ich im Groben alles mal durch und noch Zeit fr Einzelheiten/Details und zum Kreuzen. Das erste Lernwochenende des 2. Semesters!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

yay, testat bestanden!
teddybrenklinik war total schn! hatte viele schchterne kinder, aber nach ner zeit sind die dann auch aufgetaut.
am besten war hasi, der mit verdacht auf schweinegrippe zu mir kam (:
ansonsten viele bein und armbrche, bauchweh, etc und baby, das vom tisch aufm kopf gefallen ist. hehe

----------


## Cassy

Momentan hab ich wieder Spa an der ganzen Sache:

1. Endlich den BC-Schein abgeholt. Ist ein tolles Gefhl ihn nach einem langen Kampf endlich in den Hnden zu halten.

2. Anmeldung zum Physikum liegt zumindest schon auf dem Schreibtisch.

3. Neuroanatomie-Testat bestanden mit 100%  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Cassy und Leofgyth!!! So kanns doch weitergehen.

----------


## leofgyth77

danke strodti!
mir wars schon wichtig, das erste testat auf anhieb zu bestehen..ich denk, das htt total demotiviert sonst. jetz kann ich frhlich fr chemie und das nchste testat in 3 wochen weiterlernen (:

----------


## Hardyle

@leofgyht & Cassy: Congratz!
Cassy, das war ja mal voll der Abrumer! ;)

Ich war heute den ganzen Tag am Histo lernen. Jetzt hab ich einmal alles durch ... noch zwei Tage brig zum Kreuzen! Trotzdem nimmt es gerade irgendwie kein richtiges Ende. ;) Ich merke schon, dass die Aussage stimmt, dass der Lernstoff von Semester zu Semester zunimmt ... hab fr die Teilklausur Histo ber die 4 ersten Wochen des Semesters mehr Karteikrtchen als ich fr das komplette letzte Semester Anatomie gelernt habe.  ::-oopss: 
Auerdem habe ich ja Physio bisher komplett ausgeblendet, damit darf ich dann gleich am Dienstag anfangen!?  :Oh nee...: 
Noch mal 1 1/2 stressige Wochen vor mir!

----------


## CFT-20

hmpf. biochemieseminar und referat soweit vorbereitet, physio wenigstens schon mal angefangen. morgen den kram zuende bringen und noch histo vorbereiten. dann kann die woche wieder los gehen  ::-bee: 

und congratz an alle prflinge!!!

----------


## Cassy

> Cassy, das war ja mal voll der Abrumer! ;)


Nicht dass ihr jetzt denkt ich wr in Neuroanatomie gut  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab nur die alte Nachklausur von den Vorgngern am Tag zuvor nochmals gekreuzt. Und die Profs haben die doch tatschlich genau so bernommen, ohne auch nur eine Frage auszutauschen  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Noch 200 Seiten Histo & Makro bis Dienstag wiederholen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Derjenige der auf die Idee kam uns Ana II in 5 Wochen machen zu lassen gehrt gehrig in den Poppes getreten ... *motz* :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf den ML-Kurs an unserer Uni  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe, dass mich das dann ein bisschen sicherer macht und ich doch das Physikum bestehen werde. Wenn das in Gttingen und anderswo mit guten Ergebnissen und geringen Durchfallquoten funktioniert, dann doch auch hoffentlich hier und in meinem Fall. *hoff*  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf den ML-Kurs an unserer Uni  Ich hoffe, dass mich das dann ein bisschen sicherer macht und ich doch das Physikum bestehen werde. Wenn das in Gttingen und anderswo mit guten Ergebnissen und geringen Durchfallquoten funktioniert, dann doch auch hoffentlich hier und in meinem Fall. *hoff*



Magst Du danach drber berichten? Wrde mich interessieren!  :Loove:

----------


## Cassy

Klar, kann ich machen... musst dich aber doch ein kleines bisschen gedulden  :bhh:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Nur noch 100 Seiten *hpf* - warum muss der Mensch sich so kompliziert fortpflanzen - htte da Sprossung nicht ausgereicht ? :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## thinker

Ich glaub Physio ist echt mal gar nicht so mein Fach.... obwohl vieles natrlich total interessant ist... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hardyle

Oh, den ML-Kurs in Ulm hab ich leider verpasst - hatte eine Pflichtveranstaltung! =( Hoffe, dass ich nchstes Jahr/Semester teilnehmen kann. Denke das ist sicher nicht schlecht. 
@Cassy: Wre super, wenn du berichtest.

Oh man, das ganze WE mit Histo verbracht und ich habe immer noch das Gefhl so vieles einfach nicht zu knnen! =( Morgen noch mal kreuzen ... jetzt mach ich jedenfalls erstmal Schluss.
Gerade kommt's mir echt so vor, als wre diese Histoklausur die erste groe Klausur, die wir schreiben - nichts gegen das aus dem 1. Semester.

----------


## CFT-20

EINEN WUNDERSCHNEN SONNIGEN DIENSTAG!!!

Wie schn, dass wir heute den halben Tag im Physiopraktikum verbringen drfen  :dagegen:

----------


## Strodti

Tauschen? Htte da Biochemiepraktikum anzubieten... na, auch dieser Tag wird sein Ende haben.

----------


## Hardyle

XXX - Drei Kreuze dafr, dass Histo, die Erste, vorbei ist! Es lief eher mittelprchtig, aber die Antworten hngen mittlerweile aus und scheins habe ich gerade so bestanden. Punkte sammeln fr die groe Klausur am Ende. 
Unser Prof ist ja echt super nett, aber der kann Fragen stellen, das gibts gar nicht ... grrr

Jetzt geht's dann weiter mit Physio - noch ein Lernwochenende, dann wirds erstmal wieder ruhiger. Problem nur, ich fahr morgen heim ber das verlngerte WE und daheim kann man immer so viel schlechter lernen ... kennt ihr das auch?

----------


## Cassy

So, endlich auch mal zurck vom Physiopraktikum.... das Praktikum an sich ist ja ok, aber das Seminar danach zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Autolyse

Wieso haben eigentlich alle Freitag langes Wochenende nur ich habe glorreich bis Abends Neuroprpkurs, diesen elendigen Mist.

----------


## abi07

Also bei uns haben auch jetzt nicht soooo viele freitags frei - die Hlfte des Semesters hat schonmal freitags Histo und von denen, die nicht Histo haben, hat wieder eine Teil freitags Biochemie...und dann gibt es noch welche, die haben freitags bis 19.00 Uhr Wahlfach...
Ich bin dieses Semester ausnahmsweise mal vom Glck gesegnet und fahre heute nach Histo auch nach Hause... :Grinnnss!: 

@Hardyle: Ja, daheim kann ich nicht gut lernen - aber unter der Woche, abends nach den Praktika, gehts auch nicht richtig und wenn ich am WE in Wrzburg bin noch weniger... :hmmm...:

----------


## sodbrennen

Denk mal an die armen Dozenten. Die mssen auch so lange da sein!!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hardyle

@Autolyse: Bei uns htte ein Kurs auch noch am Freitag Histo gehabt, whrend alle anderen Istitute fr den Tag einen Brckentag eingelegt haben. Wir haben dann unseren Histoprof bequatscht und er hat freundlicherweise seinen Kurs verlegt, dass somit unser komplettes Semester einen Brckentag hat.

----------


## Pampelmuse

Ich habe seit 11 Uhr heute Morgen Wochenende...  ::-dance:

----------


## Brownie

wir haben in mannheim ja einen abgespeckten prpkurs.
wir prparieren im moment jede gruppe eine stunde am tag an 3 leichen.
insgesamt 9 tage lang.
und am freitag wre unser letzter tag prpkurs. ich wei noch nich, ob ich wegen einer stunde nach mannheim komme. wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dafr 3 stunden mit den ffentlichen unterwegs wre, 1,5 hin und 1,5 zurck... das lohnt sich nicht so wirklich.... allerdings is anwesenheitspflicht und ich hoffe einfach, dass sie ein auge zudrcken, wenn man einen von 9 kurstagen fehlt.

zumal der prpkurs echt unntig ist in meinen augen... wir haben die A-Karte gezogen mit unsrer gruppe irgendwie... weil wir legen immer schn frei, wir "putzen" das fett und den schmodder weg, und die gruppen nach uns haben dann das vergngen und bis wir wieder kommen, fehlt der leiche wieder ein stck..... da prpariert man mhsam die das mesenterium frei und am nchsten tag hat irgendwer den darm rausgeschnitten.... und lernen tut man dabei auch nicht wirklich was, finde ich....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## schenky

Warum ist denn Prpkurs bei euch derart abgespeckt ? Das kann man sich ja echt schenken. :dagegen:

----------


## thinker

Oh je...das ist doch voll doof so ein Prpkurs. Na klar nervt es auch mal wenn man 15 Stunden die Woche, ein Semester lang prppt, aber so wie bei euch ist es ja einfach nur unntig und wenig effektiv ?! Gerade der Prp-Kurs bietet ja auch so viel... :Meine Meinung:  


Mich nervt immernoch Physio...oje oje...

----------


## Brownie

> Warum ist denn Prpkurs bei euch derart abgespeckt ?


weil eigentlich gar keiner vorgesehen war. mannheim hat nicht die rumlichkeiten dafr. wir prppen im moment in der "normalen" pathologie, das heit wir sind mit unsren drei leichen in der einen ecke des raumes gequetscht, whrend die pathologen parallel ihre obduktionen durchfhren.
(allerdings muss ich sagen, is das auch das einzig gute am den letzten 9 tageng gewesen, weil an den "frischen" organen hat man doch eindeutig mehr tolle sachen gesehen)
ne also eigentlich sollte marecum ganz ohne auskommen, der erste jahrgang beschwerte sich, dass sie einen prpkurs wollen und untersttzt vom fachbereich anatomie waren sie mehr oder minder erfolgreich. und das ergebnis sind die 2 wochen: 3 Leichen, 160 Leute (aufgeteilt auf 8 20er gruppen) eine stunde am tag prppen.... jawoll  :was ist das...?: 

ich wei nich, warum wir dafr nicht nach heidelberg knnen. fr chemie im ersten semester sind wir auch immer nach heidelberg gefahren. bzw die vls waren bei uns und die seminare und das praktikum war in hd. warum kann man nicht auch den prpkurs in hd machen? DIE haben ja den Platz....

total unntig jawoll!

----------


## Muriel

Htte ich so was vorher gewusst, htte ich mich in Mannheim damals beworben  :bhh:  Himmel, was habe ich den Prpkurs gehasst, sinnlose Zeitverschwendung, die man eigentlich frs Lernen htte brauchen knnen.

----------


## papiertiger

gabs Mannheim denn da schon?  :Grinnnss!: 


und als die Mannheimer ihre Vorklinik noch in Heidelberg gemacht haben war eh alles anders. (war bei einer Bekannten, die *rechen* WS 05/06 angefangen hat noch so, die hatten auch noch einen richtigen Prpkurs ;) )

----------


## Muriel

Ok, dann htte mir das WiSe 99/00 wohl nichts gebracht  :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Ich fand unseren Prpkurs bis etwa zur Hlfte gut; danach war es ebenfalls sinnlose Zeitverschwendung, denn von 10-12 Personen konnten nur maximal 3 am Tisch prppen und der Rest musste Referate vorbereiten...

----------


## schenky

Was ? Wir mussten keine Referate halten ;)
Trotz Stress und Lernaufwand fand ich den Prpkurs gut. Ich hatte doch einige "Aha-Effekte" und ausserdem bekommt man nur so eine richtige Vorstellung ber die Verhltnisse im Krper. :Meine Meinung: 

Die Notwendigkeit des Histokurs knnte man allerdings nochmal berdenken :Keks: 

gre

schenky

----------


## Hardyle

> Die Notwendigkeit des Histokurs knnte man allerdings nochmal berdenken


Prinzipiell finde ich es total interessant! Das Zeichnen frdert meine kreative Ader. *lacht*
Wir kommen nur oft nicht durch mit all dem was wir machen/sehen sollen. Ist hufig ein einziges Gehetze durch die Prparate oder es heit, "ach, das berspringen wir jetzt mal, knnen Sie sich im freien Mirkoskopieren ansehen". lol
Aber zur Zeit bin ich eher nur genervt, da man immer so eine vor den Latz geknallt kriegt wenn man im Kurs oder der VL sitzt... 

Oh man, sitz gerade an Physio und der Themenbereich Ohr (Gehrsinn & Gleichgewichtssinn) hat mich jetzt den ganzen Nachmittag auf Trab gehalten ... jetzt noch Auge - wenn ichs bis heute Abend schaff' kann ich morgen mal wiederholen. Frag mich eh, ob so viel hngen geblieben ist!?  :Hh?:

----------


## schenky

Ich seh vollkommen ein, dass man eine Vorstellung der mikroskopischen Verhltnisse und Funktionen bekommen muss. Allerdings bringt (mir persnlich) diese Zeichnerei und das durchgehetze durch die Prparate ziemlich wenig. Da setz ich mich lieber mit einem guten Histobuch hin und lerne das auf diese Weise.

----------


## Cassy

@Schenky: du hattest es bei Mr. "einfach mal" sicherlich auch besser  :hmmm...: 

Beim Histo-Kurs bin ich geteilter Meinung: solche Kurstage, in denen man die endokrinen Organe und die Niere samt ableitenden Harnwegen durchnehmen soll sind einfach idiotisch. Da bleibt fr`s einzelne Prparat keine Zeit... ansonsten war`s ganz ok, aber eben nervig dass es drei mal pro Woche von 17 bis 19 Uhr ging (und dazu noch an manchen Histo-freien Tagen Pflichtseminare)  :Nixweiss:

----------


## schenky

> @Schenky: du hattest es bei Mr. "einfach mal" sicherlich auch besser


Der ist auch einfach mal der Beste :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Hab ich das richtig gesehen???? Du warst heut in der Physio-VL? Falls du morgen wieder hingehst, dann gib bitte Bescheid ob es sich lohnt am Mittwoch doch wieder so frh aufzustehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## schenky

Ja heute war ich dort und hab mich gergert,dass ich so frh aufgestanden bin ;)

Ich geh erst wieder am Mittwoch hin, da ja anschlieend die Histo VL stattfindet.

----------


## Brownie

ich war heut bei diesem mc vortrag.
ausnahmsweise mal sinnvoll verwendete zeit in der uni  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
gut also, dass antworten mit "ausschlielich, nur, immer, zwingend" uns sowas meistens falsch sind, das wusste ich vorher auch schon, aber wir haben noch ein paar echt interessante kniffe kennengelernt. 

zb dass bei zahlenfragen hufig die antwort richtig ist mit dem grten abstand zu den andren zahlen. also wenn jetzt zb 
7
9
14
19
21
die antwortmglichkeiten wren, dann wre 14 die richtige antwort, weil sie den grten abstand hat und so niemand behaupten kann, aber in dem buch steht 13,4 (gbe es 13 als auswahlmglichkeit zb )

aber panik vor den nchsten 13 wochen hab ich trotzdem  :Keks:

----------


## Strodti

Wer hat die nicht...  :Keks:

----------


## Brownie

wenn ich dem lpa ein original schicke, bekomme ich das dann wieder?

----------


## Logo

Kreuzen!

----------


## Strodti

Bin dabei. Nur leider nicht wirklich erfolgreich... Physik geht, abgehakt. Chemie hab ich gerade wieder einen 58er kassiert. Dabei mag ich das Fach eigentlich. Und wenn ich die kleinen Dinger fertig habe, dann gehts mit der Biochemie weiter.

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Brownie*
> wenn ich dem lpa ein original schicke, bekomme ich das dann wieder?


Das msstest du auf jeden Fall wiederbekommen! Abi-Zeugnis kann man beglaubigen, Geburtsurkunde genauso von daher wre es egal, aber die eingereichten Original-Scheine/Stammdatenbltter mssen sie dir wiedergeben!
Als ich bei meiner Sachbearbeiterin war (Zahni-Vorphysikum), meinte die, bei uns wrde man die Sachen nmlich gar nicht erst archivieren... :Nixweiss: 

Was zahlt man beim Physikum eigentlich an Prfungsgebhr?

----------


## Strodti

Hessen: 80 Euro  :Keks:

----------


## Tessie

Ich hatte ja schon mehr vermutet... :Woow:  Frs Vorphysikum sind es nmlich auch 80 Euro.  :Keks:

----------


## Miyu

Baden-Wrttemberg: Nichts.

----------


## Stuntman Mike

> Ich seh vollkommen ein, dass man eine Vorstellung der mikroskopischen Verhltnisse und Funktionen bekommen muss. Allerdings bringt (mir persnlich) diese Zeichnerei und das durchgehetze durch die Prparate ziemlich wenig. Da setz ich mich lieber mit einem guten Histobuch hin und lerne das auf diese Weise.


 :Meine Meinung: 

Durch den ewigen Stress mit dem Zeichnen kommt man gar nicht dazu, sich die Prparate richtig genau anzuschauen. Finde das eine schwache Lehrmethode, gerade weil Histo im Grunde gar nicht so uninteressant ist...

----------


## Feuerengelchen

Nur mal so aus Neugierde:

wie luft bei euch der Histokurs eigentlich ab???
Wir mussten nie im Histokurs zeichnen.

----------


## schenky

Hi, 
wir haben 17 Kurstage  2h (3x/Woche) und morgens 45 min Vorlesung zum jeweiligen Thema.
100 Prparate, dazu ein Kursheft mit Lernzielkatalogen. Zu jedem Prparat mssen i.d.R. eine bersichts- und ggf. mehrere Detailzeichnungen angefertigt werden. Diese Zeichnungen entscheiden angeblich im mndlichen Testat ber das Bestehen (nur falls es eng wird).

2 schriftliche (je 30 MC Fragen) und 2 mndliche Testate.

----------


## Nilani

Wow, also wir haben ber 1 Semester 1x pro Woche 2h Histologie (eher langweilig). Am Ende 1 Klausur mit 10 MC-Fragen und 2 Prparate (1 Diagnose, beim anderen 5 beliebige Gewebe, ohne dass man Organ erkennen muss).

2. Semester kommt dann Mikroana, ebenfalls 2h pro Woche. Teilweise auch durchgehetzt, aber allgemein fand ich den recht gut. Hab mir meist vorher die Sachen im Buch angeschaut, paar spezielle Bemerkungen der Doz. mitgeschrieben, halbherzig gezeichnet und das dann im Histokabinett ordentlich nachgearbeitet. Dazu ebenfalls 1 Klausur (10 MC-Fragen, 2 Diagnose-Prparate mit bersicht und 1 Detailzeichnung)

Wir mussten in beiden Semestern fr Klausurzulassung auch 5 Einzelstunden (bzw. Einzelbesuche, 1x2h zhlte als 1) Selbststudium im Histokabinett vorweisen, daher passte das ganz gut. Im 2. Semester gabs dazu aber keine VL mehr.

Zudem haben die Anatomen hier eine Art Skript, wo die Prparate drinstehn, was man zeichnen und was kennzeichnen soll. Das ganze ist zwar ohne Bilder, halt fr uns zur bersicht, aber damit wei man, was sie bei den Zeichnungen halt gern sehen wollen.

----------


## Adrenalino

Zum Histokurs: Wir haben jede Woche zweimal zweieinviertel Std. HistoKurs, und klar, Zeichnen ist hier das A und O... 
Sind allerdigs nur fr einen selbst zum Lernen von Bedeutung. 
Auch ein Kursskript mit den wichtigsten Strukturen, das man vor dem Kurs bearbeiten sollte, wenn man mitkommen/verstehen mchte. 
Geprft wird: allgemeine Histo (Gewebearten, Zytologie, etc.) als Eingangstestat und am Ende des Kurses mndlich am Mikroskop. 

Was den Frust angeht: Wieder einiges vorhanden, da Biochemie es dank des 14tgig anstehenden Testates schafft, mir immer wieder den letzten Nerv zu rauben.. Die Testate habens echt in sich und sind auch fr die "Cracks" eine echte Herausforderung. Jedes mal geh ich nach diesen 3Stunden "Hlle" (anschlieendes Seminar) heraus und hab das Gefhl ich bin wohl zu doof fr den sch.eiss.....   :kotzen: 
Immerhin bestanden, sonst wr der Frust komplett, so kann ich mich die nchsten Tage wieder "regenerieren" - und auf Pfingsten freuen... :Keks:

----------


## papiertiger

Histo: ca. 200 Prparate, zweimal die Woche Kurs das ganze Semester lang, mit durch die Prparate hetzen und alles schn brav malen (Mappe wird eingsammelt und bewertet, kann nichtbestehens-Grund sein). Einmal die Woche noch die Mglichkeit zum freien Mikroskopieren. Viermal die Woche Vorlesung (wei nich ob die gut ist, da bin ich so selten.) Am Ende Klausur mit MC Fragen und "Diagnosen" nach Dias. 

ich mag Histo nicht. ich kann doch auch garnicht malen  :Blush:

----------


## CFT-20

heute geht's mir mal so :  :kotzen: 

embryo ging ziemlich ab und im physiopraktikum bin ich dann fast eingeschlafen. dazu kommen noch gescheite kopfschmerzen und ein anfnglicher schnupfen. ergo einen gang zurckschalten und den frhen abend verschlafen. hoffentlich wirds nix ernstes, das wrd mir noch gerade fehlen.

und wenn ich an die klausuren denk - oh je oh je. in 7 wochen gehts denn los: erst physioklausur, tag darauf die wahlfachklausur. drei tage danach Histo (mit seminarbezgen... lol) und vier tage darauf die kleine feine Biochemieabschlussklausur. 

gott sei dank ist das semester so kurz. dann haben wir's bald geschafft.  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurck. Die ersten Klausuren frs zweite Semester sind rum ... Histo lief ganz gut, bin ich ganz zufrieden; Physio dagegen hab ich total ********.  :Traurig:  KP woran es lag, in der Vorbereitung war ich beim Kreuzen eigentlich ganz gut, vielleicht waren die 4 Tage lernen doch nicht ganz ausreichend (aber mehr Zeit war leider nicht ...) oder ich habs einfach so verpeilt morgens um kurz nach 7?  :Hh?:  Ich hoff das nchste Mal wird besser! Ein Glck nur eine Teilklausur!

Zum Histokurs:
Wir haben zweimal die Woche  knapp zwei Stunden. Vor uns der Kasten mit den 100 Prparaten, zustlich noch eine Mappe mit EM-Bildern fr den "Vergleich" und dann geht die Hetzjagd durch die Prparate los ... interessanterweise machen wir je nach Thema nur 3 bis 6 Prparate pro Termin, aber wir haben es glaube ich trotzdem noch nie on time mit allem durchgeschafft! Malen natrlich nicht vergessen. Das Skript wird zwar nicht eingesammelt oder korrigiert, aber am Ende haben wir eine praktische Prfung, in der wir auch zeichnen mssen, ansonsten noch zwei Teilklausuren (eine kleine fr die Grundlagen, eine groe fr die Organsysteme etc.).
Fr alles was wir im Kurs nicht schaffen gibt's das freie Mikroskopieren. ;)
Zustzlich gibt's bei uns das fakultative Angebot der Anatomen, die Strutkuren die wir in Histo bearbeiten auch am anatomischen Prparat anzusehen - so haben wir einmal die Woche die Mglichkeit uns im Prpsaal an Krpersendern diverse Sachen anzusehen. Das ist eigentlich ganz cool, da wir ja im 3. erst prppen!

----------


## Cassy

Histo exakt das selbe wie bei Schenky  :bhh: 

Ansonsten bin ich bezglich des Physikums recht planlos. Die Anmeldung werd ich morgen persnlich in den Briefkasten des LPA befrdern, geht schneller als wenn ich es in den Briefkasten werfe, der morgen erst geleert wird. Das Lernen an sich ist verwirrend... ich bin meilenweit hinter meinem Lernplan und kann mir kaum Dinge merken (auch nicht wenn ich sie eigentlich schon mal gewusst hatte). Ich hoffe nur dass es irgendwie vorbei geht und ich bestehe. 

Allgemein versuche ich, dass mein eigener Stress nicht zu gro wird und ich mich auf`s Lernen konzentrieren kann. Also alles nur keine Panik!!!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Melde mich auch mal wieder.
Auch bei mir ist es dieses Semester recht planlos; ich kann mich bisher einfach nicht aufraffen und dabei wird die Zeit immer knapper und der Stoff immer mehr... Hilfe!  :Nixweiss:  Hab noch nicht wirklich angefangen fr die Klausuren zu lernen. War bisher eher mit Wiederholen und Biochemie-Quickie-Vorbereitung und Referaten beschftigt. Und jetzt kommt dann mein FReund fr 4 Tage, sodass ber Pfingsten der Lernplan weiter stagniert..  :Keks:  
Aber Entspannung braucht man ja auch.

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Hey, mach dir mal keine Sorgen - ich hab auch noch nichts gelernt. Und in Vorlesungen gehe ich, wie du, auch gar nicht mehr. Und aus den Kursen/Seminaren hab ich bisher jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig viel mitgenommen...
Aber es ist ja noch Zeit. Schau, manche Leute lernen nur 3-4 Wochen frs Physikum, dann kann ich doch nicht 1,5 Monate fr zwei Klausuren und ein Testat lernen! Okay, bei dir zwei Testate, aber trotzdem...
Genie die freien Tage - mach ich auch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

@Miss: So geht's mir aber auch ... irgendwie kann ich mich auch noch nicht so recht aufraffen und zum Nacharbeiten wird's halt auch immer mehr ... naja mal sehen.

Heute Abend werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr groartiges etwas machen knnen, irgendwie habe ich hllische Kopfschmerzen. Ich hoff ich werd nicht noch krank!?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Stromer

@Hardyle: Kann auch das Wetter sein. Hier bei uns haben heute einige ber Koppis geklagt. Ich fhle mich etwas fiebrig.

Also gute Besserung...

----------


## CFT-20

so... heute hormone fertig gemacht. morgen dann noch die eikosanoide undn bissl krimskrams. finds gut, dass mer mal ein verlngertes we (bei mir sogar bis freitag) haben.  das tolle daran ist, dass ich ein wenig querlesen und mich mit dingen beschftigen konnte, die ich mich schon immer mal gefragt hab (hunger? wie kommts dazu?...). ferner bleibt auch noch zeit zum feiern und um mal alles ein wenig runterzufahren.... muss auch sein  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Brownie

bin grad ein bisschen  :grrrr....: 

ein Kommilitone und ich haben fr die nchsten 6 Sonntage eigentlich ein Lernprogramm ausgearbeitet. dh wir bereiten uns in der woche beide auf das thema vor und testen uns dann sonntags gegenseitig...
so der plan  :grrrr....:  eben ruft er an und meint, er wr noch gar nich dazu gekommen, sich was anzuschauen und er freut sich dann einfach drauf, wenn ich ihm morgen was erzhle.  :kotzen: 
dann kann ich auch gleich allein fr mich lernen. klar angeblich lernt man ja auch was, wenn man jemandem was erklrt, aber irgendwie komm ich mir ein bissel verarscht vor. ich rei mir den allerwertesten auf, um neben dem aktuellen stoff unser repetitorium vorzubereiten und der lsst sich alles auf dem silbertablett servieren morgen  :dagegen:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Bist ja ganz schn fleiig...warum denn schon BC? Hast du am Freitag? Ich hab ja leider Mi/Do Histo...

----------


## CFT-20

naja.. einfach weil ich es dann schon fertig habe und die freien tage genieen kann. das weinfest ruft.  ::-dance:  
freitag ist bei mir nur histo und wahlfach. dafr brauch man ja kaum was machen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

> das weinfest ruft.


ooh ja. das ruft ganz schn laut.  :Grinnnss!:  


auch wenn ich gerade beim "berblick verschaffen, was die nchsten Wochen so zu Lernen ansteht" zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, das JETZT der Zeitpunkt ist, um laut schreiend im Kreis zu rennen. Erstmal ist FREI, und HEIMAT, angesagt, morgen erstmal noch arbeiten gehen und gleich danach gehts los ;)  Auch wenn ich echt mal langsam bissl was tun muss fr die Klausuren - vom Weinfest hlt mich das sicher nicht fern ;)

----------


## carpentier

nchstes modul wird wieder so viel uni..  :Frown: 
ich studier lehramt.

----------


## Brownie

> nchstes modul wird wieder so viel uni.. 
> ich studier lehramt.



schlieen sich die beiden stze nicht aus  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich traf neulich eine ehemalige Mitschlerin in der S-Bahn, die jeden tag noch 45 min lnger pendelt als ich. aber als sie mir erzhlte, dass sie (lehramtstudentin) nur 2 tage in der woche an der uni ist, konnte ich doch nachvollziehen, warum sie die lange zugfahrt in kauf nimmt und daheimwohnt  ::-stud: 


brigens fang ich grade an alltagsuntauglich zu werden.
uni+offizielle repetitorien+lerngruppe sorgen dafr, dass mein hirn keine alltagssituationen mehr meistern kann.
ich fand vorhin eine packung scheibenkse in der geschirrschublade  :Hh?:  :Blush:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: So viel Selbstdisziplin kann ich leider nicht aufbringen. Und ich habe beim nchsten Versuch auch noch Referat... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tessie

> Zitat von *Brownie*
> uni+offizielle repetitorien+lerngruppe sorgen dafr, dass mein hirn keine alltagssituationen mehr meistern kann.


Ich wre froh, wenn ich das von mir behaupten knnte... :kotzen:  Bei mir sorgen die Alltagssituationen dafr, dass mein Hirn nichts leisten kann. Dieser Techno-A**** von Nachbar hrt seine Mucke in einer Lautstrke, dass man jeden Satz 5 mal liest und es dann noch immer nicht geschnallt hat. Da kann sich doch keine Sau bei solchen mit-Kochlffel-auf-Topf-schlagen-Geruschen konzentrieren...  :kotzen:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :dagegen: 

(Den letzen Satz nicht persnlich nehmen liebe Techno-Fans!)

----------


## Stina 1

> ..., aber irgendwie komm ich mir ein bissel verarscht vor. ich rei mir den allerwertesten auf, um neben dem aktuellen stoff unser repetitorium vorzubereiten und der lsst sich alles auf dem silbertablett servieren morgen


@Brownie: Ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen! Eine Kommilitonin ist jetzt das zweite Mal durch das schriftliche Physikum gefallen. Sie hat mich gefragt, ob ich nicht mal mit ihr ein paar Sachen durchgehen knnte. Da ich schon mit jemanden anders regelmig lerne, habe ich ihr gesagt, dass es nur sporadisch ginge. Sie war damit einverstanden, hat dann auch gleich die bernchste Woche angepeilt, da sie noch nach Hause gefahren ist. Ich berleg mir, wie ich das am besten unterbringe und sie  hat nicht mal den Anstand wenigstens abzusagen. Sie hat sich gar nicht mehr gemeldet, obwohl ich ihr mehrere emails geschrieben habe.
Zur Vorgeschichte ist zu sagen, dass wir ca. 1 Jahr versucht haben miteinander zu lernen und es daran gescheitert ist, dass sie immer wieder kurz vorher abgesagt hat.

Leider gibt es immer wieder solch Leute!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Ja, du hast schon Recht. Es sind ja immerhin noch 1,5 Monate... aber die Stoffmenge macht mir schon etwas Angst mittlerweile-... :Keks:  vor allem aber auch, dass das groe P immer nher rckt und ich immer noch kein Gesamtbild von der ganzen Sache habe. Alle einzelnen Fcher sind vllig losgelst voneinandere... ich hoffe, das wird noch. 
Ansonsten geniee ich aber gerade die freien Tage... hab nur ein wenig Embryo gemacht, mehr nicht... Und gleich gehts in die Sauna..  ::-winky: 
@CFT- Hut ab vor so viel Engagement. Ich hab da grere Probleme...  :Keks:

----------


## Mbali

Habe Freitag Testat und bin ziemlich am A**** ... Po.
Habe leider nicht mehr allzuviel Zeit in den nchsten Tagen... da fllt der Lernplan etwas straffer aus (heute Bein komplett von oben bis unten)...

man mchte brechen...

----------


## Brownie

> man mchte brechen...


ich glaube das werde ich nchste woche im physio praktikum zum thema gleichgewicht  :Blush: 
las mir heute die versuchsanweisungen durch... hm nein?! Ich setz mich ganz sicher nich auf nen drehstuhl und schau wie meine vestibularorgan das mit der beschleunigung so macht und schon gar nich lass ich mir ne warme ohrsplung machen whrend ich ein sich drehendes objekt beobachte.  :dagegen: 
finde unser mensa essen is schon bh genug, da braucht nich noch das physiopraktikum nachhelfen  ::-oopss:  ich mein, ich brauch schon vomex wenn ich ne stunde im auto hinten sitzen muss. DIESE versuche werde ich garantiert nicht als Proband durchfhren  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cassy

:Grinnnss!:  Die von dir beschriebenen Versuche haben wir letzte Woche auch gemacht. War aber eigentlich ganz lustig.

----------


## abi07

Wir auch!  ::-oopss:  :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

Das gleiche hatte ich mir damals auch gesagt, als ich die Versuche in unserem Physiopraktikum gelesen hab (obwohl uns die Ohrsplung erspart blieb). Glcklicherweise finden sich aber immer genug Leute, die das suuuuper gern ausprobieren und auch sehr resistent gegen solche Einflsse sind. Ist gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mich da dezent im Hintergrund gehalten hatte (und ansonsten reicht auch der Einwand, dass man in der Beziehung nen sehr empfindlichen Magen hat ... die Sauerei will nmlich hinterher niemand aufwischen  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:  ::-oopss:  )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Soo, heute ein wenig freiwillig geprppt- was sehr gut war....
Und nachher mach ich noch ein wenig Physio oder BC... oder beides... man wird sehen... :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Wenn dieses Semester doch nun schon vorber wre....  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## der micha

die biochemie ruft laut nach mir...
... aber ich unterhalte mich grad so prima mit der anatomie  :Loove: 

die ist bestimmt schon sauer, da ich sie so vernachlssige

----------


## Nelson2

Leute, ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich muss ein Praktikum fr vegetative Physio als Zweithrer im WISE 09/10 extern machen und ich finde keine Uni, die mich annimmt. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich hier in Deutschland ein Praktikumsplatz als Zweithrer leicht bekommen kann???Oder im Ausland?? Keine Ahnung.... HILFEEEE BITTEEEEE  :Oh nee...:  :Traurig:

----------


## schenky

Nach dem gestrigen Neuroseminar dacht ich "schlimmer/schlechter gehts nicht" bis ich heute Physiopraktikum hatte. :Keks: 
Ich bin sicherlich nicht auslnderfeindlich, aber ich wrde mir ab und zu schon wnschen, dass ein Dozent vollstndige Stze bilden kann. :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Puuuuh, Neurophysio und Histo-Blut weitergemacht...  ::-winky: 

... aber immer noch nicht mit Biochemie angefangen..  :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Oh schenky, du tust mir leid... hab leider aber schon wieder vergessen wen du in Neuroanatomie hast  :Blush:  Aber denk dran, fnf Termin bersteht man irgendwie!!!

Zu Physio kann ich dir nur sagen: gewhn dich dran. Wenn du Pech hast hlt nmlich einer aus dieser Kategorie auch mal das Seminar. Die beiden lteren Herrschaften, welche in den Praktikumsrumen manchmal die Betreuung machen sind dabei noch die Besten. Und ihr msst aufpassen, von manch Jungen wird einem ein Betrugsversuch unterstellt (war scheinbar zumindest bei einer Gruppe aus unserem Semester der Fall).  :Keks: 

Wie war eigentlich Histo? Gibts schon Ergebnisse?

----------


## schenky

> Oh schenky, du tust mir leid... hab leider aber schon wieder vergessen wen du in Neuroanatomie hast  Aber denk dran, fnf Termin bersteht man irgendwie!!!


Tja, eigentlich Kppi, aber das hat sich stillschweigend gendert und nun haben wir ne Doktorandin "an der Backe".Naja, morgen springt Beppo ein  :Big Grin: 



> Zu Physio kann ich dir nur sagen: gewhn dich dran. Wenn du Pech hast hlt nmlich einer aus dieser Kategorie auch mal das Seminar. Die beiden lteren Herrschaften, welche in den Praktikumsrumen manchmal die Betreuung machen sind dabei noch die Besten.


Ich meinte das Seminar  :Keks:  und so wie ich das verstanden habe macht der das jetzt immer bei uns. Zustzlich gibts ja jetzt noch die "vom Dekanat gewnschten" Referate.



> Und ihr msst aufpassen, von manch Jungen wird einem ein Betrugsversuch unterstellt (war scheinbar zumindest bei einer Gruppe aus unserem Semester der Fall).


Was ? Wie soll man denn betrgen ? Alle machen genau das gleiche und drcken auf irgendwelchen virtuellen Oszilloskopen rum, so sein Bldsinn.
Ich werds aber im Hinterkopf behalten.



> Wie war eigentlich Histo? Gibts schon Ergebnisse?


Joa, es hngen nur die Lsungen aus und ich denke es sind genau 60%  :Woow: 
Mndlich ist dafr gut gelaufen.

----------


## Cassy

Ich glaub ich wei welche Doktorantin du meinst. So weit ich wei hat die auch in einem der Histo-Kurse mitgemacht. 

Die Referate sind reine Zeitverschwendung. Hab von den ganzen Themen nicht wirklich was davon mitnehmen knnen. Und man merkt auch an den Vortrgen dass keiner dazu Lust hat. Ich wei ja nicht wie lange die anderen so die Ringvorlesung machen, aber bei "Madame" ging es ja nur 60 Minuten. Und dann jammert sie uns die Ohren voll dass das Dekanat zu wenig Zeit fr ihr Fach eingeplant htte und wir deshalb die Referate machen mssen  :kotzen: 

Das mit dem Vorwurf war -wenn ich mich recht erinnere- im Praktikumsteil im WS. Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, nach dem 2. Kurstag wird es wieder etwas besser und die Protokolle wieder angenehmer. 

Bin mal gespannt wann die Histo-Ergebnisse dann wirklich raus sind. War die Klausur denn schwer? Zum mndlichen aber schon mal Gratulation!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

habe heute morgen kurzfristig beschlossen, dass die ana-vorlesung zum endokrinen system ohne mich stattfinden muss ;)

----------


## schenky

Ja, das hab ich auch gern, immer rumjammern das ja soooo wenig Zeit sei und dann nur 60 anstatt 90 min VL machen.

Im Zuge der Vorklinikreform hat man uns nun das Physiopraktikum Teil II in die letzten 6 Wochen des 4.Semesters gelegt und das BC Teil II auf anfang 4.  Groartig! :kotzen: 

So, genug gejammert, ich werd jtzt mal das Neuroseminar vorbereiten.


@Cassy: falls du zufllig ein Referat ber den Thalamus hast, wr das toll ;)

----------


## Cassy

Oh sorry, das hatte ich nicht als Thema. Hab meines eh schon durch den Aktenvernichter gejagt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

ich krieg die krise....
also ich verstehe den sinn eines kompletten moduls "pathobiochemie" immer noch nicht. aber anfangs fand ich es gut, dass wir einen groteil der biochemie damit gezwungenermaen schon mal wiederholen mssen, is ja nich mehr lang bis zum physikum.... aber  :grrrr....: 
 am montag ist zwischenprfung und gestern erfahren wir, dass wir nicht nur die pathobc geprft werden, sondern auch die komplette "normale" biochemie.
dh bis montag auch noch kompletten kohlenhydratstoffwechsel, aminosurestoffwechsel und lipidstoffwechsel lernen  :kotzen: 
es is eine sache es nochmal zu wiederholen, damit man die pathomechanismen versteht, aber es is ne andre, das ganze SO zu lernen, dass man das auch explizit geprft werden kann.
zumal unser prof noch meinte "Ich habe festgestellt, dass das IMPP da immer so einfache Fragen hat, also daran orientiere ich mich nicht, ich mchte das schon etwas spezieller haben" hm hallo?

gut dass morgen feiertag ist....

----------


## carpentier

meinst brning? ;)

----------


## Brownie

ja  :Grinnnss!: 
ich mag ihn ja wirklich, aber wenn er morgen keine gescheiten fragen stellt, dann rutscht er doch einige punkte in meiner sympathieskala  :Meine Meinung: 


ich nehm mir nun meine bcher und leg mich in die sonne. und whrend diese mir das hirn zermatscht, versuche ich biochemie so zu lernen, dass ich gerolds fragen beantworten kann  :Keks:

----------


## carpentier

und wie waren gerolds fragen? ;)

----------


## yanmed

So eine *******!
Diese hsslichen MC-Fragen haben mich in der Bioklausur total verunsichert, v.a. wegen unterschiedlicher Punktegabe pro Hkchen.
Total ******** habe ich die Klausur und das, obwohl ich vom inhalt her eigentlich alles konnte und Bio-LK hatte. Wenn ich da schon durchfalle - wie soll ich dann bitte Chemie bestehen?  :kotzen:

----------


## Brownie

> und wie waren gerolds fragen? ;)



berraschenderweise in ordnung. wenn er auch beim fragen stellen wohl besoffen war.
frage: welche zu gehrt trifft nicht zu?
antwortmglichkeit ".... gehren sind allesamt der Esterasen"
ich frag mich ob iiiirgendwer eigentlich jemals liest, was er da fabriziert bevor ers einreicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## carpentier

is doch jedes mal so.. stndig irgendwelche fragen die NULL sinn ergeben und dann aus der wertung genommen werden.

wer auch krasse fragen macht ist der hof..:

Wer hat Lactobacillus bulgaricus als erstes aus dem Kot eines 100-jhrigen Bulgaren isoliert?

WTF?!

----------


## Brownie

aber die frage stellte er bisher jedes jahr....
und ich wei immer noch nich ob metschnikoff die richtige antwort gewesen wre  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
ich wei nur, dass der ders gemacht hat, die theorie aufgestellt hat, dass die bulgarischen bauern nur so alt werden, weil sie die tolle milch trinken und die bakterien zu sich nehmen. und deswegen kam er (metschnikoff???) auf die idee, die bakterien zu isolieren und selbst zu sich zu nehmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dasUti

WAHHH ich hab morgen mein erstes Testat WAHHH Ich fhl mich so dumm... Heul... v.v Was macht man da?! O_O

----------


## abi07

@Uti: TIEF DURCHATMEN und dann immer los, ohne weiter ber Bestehen/Nichtbestehen nachzudenken. Du schaffst das!!! Ich dck jedenfalls die Daumen.  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

hey uti!
das packst du schon! ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen! ich war auch kurz vorm durchdrehn beim ersten testat (na gut...is nich wirklich besser geworden bei anatomie..), aber ich hab bis jetz immer bestanden!

----------


## Brownie

> WAHHH ich hab morgen mein erstes Testat WAHHH Ich fhl mich so dumm... Heul... v.v Was macht man da?! O_O


viel erfolg!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Uti- Viel Erfolg! Wird schon!

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit schon ob es sinnvoll ist mit den "groen Lehrbchern" (Physio-Speckmann, Histo-Welsch und Biochemie-Duale Reihe) zu lernen oder bricht mir das noch das Genick?? Wie macht ihr anderen das?? :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Ja, das bricht dir das Genick, wenn du nicht schon das ganze Semester lernst - auer du bist jemand, der superschnell liest und dann auch noch alles nur von einmal lesen wei...rechne mal aus, wie viele Seiten pro Tag du schaffen msstest - hab ich auch gemacht und fand schon die Seitenzahl bei den KURZlehrbchern erschreckend...
Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich immer noch nicht richtig angefangen habe. Das werden jetzt schon vier stressige Wochen...

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, war das wieder eine Hetzjagd durch die Prparate heute Morgen.  :Oh nee...:  Ahhhh und bald schon rckt die letzte Klausur und davor noch die praktische Prfung in Histo an - wie soll das nur was werden?

Gerade bin ich noch am Physio lernen bzw. ich sollte mal besser heute noch was tun. omg Gerade fhle ich mich so schrecklich unmotiviert ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## CFT-20

@miss: also mit den groen bchern jetzt anzufangen kannst imo total vergessen, auer du hast savantartige fhigkeiten. hab die duale reihe in bc nu fast einmal durch und das ging auch nur, da ich wirklich jede woche gut 50 seiten gelesen hab. hoffe es bringt mir auch was, zumindest konnte ich so meine angst vor biochemie um einiges mindern.
nichtsdestotrotz sind ja noch physio und histo am start.... bin grad schon ein wenig angenervt, v.a. da die praktika eine ziemliche zeitverschwendung sind. wrd in der zeit lieber mal gepflegt ein mittagsschlfle machen.

fr physio hab ich nu den huppelsberg und das altklausurenskript und werd des jetz halt fr die klausur durchmachen. sind knapp 2 altklausuren die woche. ma sehen, wie's so klappt, auch wenn ich grad echt kei bock hab.

----------


## abi07

Ich mach Physio auch mit dem Huppelsberg und BC auch mit Thieme-Kurzlehrbuch...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, berzeugt! Werd heut mal nach dem Huppelsberg sehen... Der Speckmann ist ja abartig. BC mach ich aber dennoch aus der dualen Reihe, denke ich. Muss ich halt einiges weglassen, das zu ausfhrlich ist.  :Woow:

----------


## abi07

Hab gestern "nur mal so", also ohne vorher zu lernen, eine BC-Altklausur gekreuzt (allerdings eine ltere - da waren noch keine offenen Fragen dabei) und habe immerhin (mit viel Gerate!) 12 Punkte von 30 geschafft. Jetzt msste man nur das Lernen irgendwie berspringen knnen... :Keks:

----------


## Cassy

Ich muss nachher zu einer Klausur  :kotzen:  Beim frheren Prof wr das ja gar kein Problem gewesen, aber bei der neuen Tante sind die Klausuren sicherlich nicht so toll (zumindest soll die letzte Nachschreibklausur von ihr der Hammer gewesen sein; keine Fragen aus der schwarzen Reihe etc).

----------


## Nilani

Viel Glck Cassy, ich drck die Daumen  :Top: 
Hab gestern Physik gekreuzt, so pi mal daumen ohne lesen ... 28 %, aber was fr ein Mll dabei ist  :kotzen: 
Achja, Montag wieder BC-Testat bestanden, nur noch eines, dann ist das blde Praktikum beendet und da wird ja hoffentlich nix mehr passieren  :Party:

----------


## schenky

@ Cassy Viel Erfolg!  Ich hoffe Mrs. G. stellt eine humane Klausur. Wenn ich an die Vorlesung denke dann  ::-oopss: 

Nchste Woche ist Neuroanatomie angesagt. Die letzte Anatomieklausur! Ich denke nicht (nachdem der Neurocheffe anscheinend etwas angep***** war), dass sie nochmal die genau die gleiche Klausur bringen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

So, war er das???  :Grinnnss!:  Schade eigentlich, ich htte euch die selbe Klausur gegnnt. Aber ich denke trotzdem nicht dass er euch eine ble Klausur stellen wird, dafr ist er dann doch zu human. Auerdem msste er doch bald in Rente gehen, da will man sich doch nicht mit ner fiesen Klausur verabschieden.

Wegen Mrs. G. mach ich mir schon nen Kopf, der trau ich echt alles zu. Auerdem ist es ihr doch auch schei**egal dass wir in 2 Monaten Physikum haben und nur noch der Schein und der von Psycho feheln. AAHHHH, ich knnt grad schreiend davon laufen  :peng:  Wahrscheinlich bekommt ihr dann ne total nette Klausur weil unsere mit ner hohen Durchfallquote gespickt war.

----------


## Hardyle

Argh! Ich hab grad voll die Probleme mit Physio ... mir kommt's die ganze Zeit so vor, als knnte ich gar nichts ... =( Komm leider auch mit der Fragestellung meist nicht so gut zurecht. Habt ihr Tipps? Auf was muss man achten?

----------


## Strodti

Was macht ihr denn gerade in Physio? Ich fand vor allem einige Graphiken am Anfang verwirrend (Ruhe-Dehnungs-Kurve etc.). Da muss man sich ganz in Ruhe klar machen, was das bedeuted und dann gehts.
Ansonsten hat es mir geholfen, das dicke Lehrbuch im Regal zu lassen und erstmal das Kurzlehrbuch zu lesen. Fr Referate etc. kann man dann immer noch den Silbernagl auspacken. Sooo super Tricks gibts fr Physio nicht, fllt mir jetzt in der Physikumsvorbereitung auch nicht wirklich leicht. Aber mit jeder Wiederholung wird es besser  :hmmm...: 

Im Moment geht bei mir jede freie Lernminute fr Biochemie drauf. Unglaublich... diese blde Seminarklausur im Juli bereitet mir echte Kopfschmerzen. Obwohl ich die meisten Seminare zumindest einigemaen vorbereitet hatte, hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich nix mehr kann. Kohlenhydratstoffwechsel? Prinzipien... ja, aber Details? Enzyme? Zwischenprodukte? Fehlanzeige... Dazu kommt, dass es einfach viel ist. Stoff dieser Klausur wird eigentlich der komplette BC Stoff sein. Ich knnte  :kotzen:

----------


## Hardyle

> Was macht ihr denn gerade in Physio?


Wir machen derzeit Herzphysio, was ich ganz ok finde, aber in der Klausur kommen insb. Herzphysio, Kreislaufphysio, Muskelphysio & Sensomotorik dran + Fragen zu den alten Themengebieten (Allgemeine Physio, Einfhrung in die Sinnesphysiologie, Gehr- und Gesichtssinn). Vorallem mit Gesichts- und Gehrsinn tu ich mich schwer und bei Kreislaufphysio komm ich immer durcheinander mit den ganzen Vaskonstriktoren und -diletatoren etc.  ::-oopss: . Blderweise stellt unser Prof bei Sensomotorik auch noch so tolle Fragen (also wenn man mal die Altfragen durchgeht) zu Sachen, die berhaupt niiiie erwhnt wurden.  :was ist das...?:  Oder ich versteh die "logischen" berleitungen nicht?  :grrrr....:  Oder mir fehlt wirklich das Wissen ...
Mmh, vielleicht htte ich mir doch den Huppelsberg holen sollen!? Ich hab den Speckmann (find den eigentlich ganz gut, was Erklrungen angehen) und den Atlas vom Silbernagel (auch ganz nett mit den vielen Schaubilder).

----------


## Brownie

mir hat es bei kreislaufphysio recht gut geholfen, mir klar zu machen: was braucht das jeweilige organ in der bestimmten situation?
und wie schaff ichs dass ich den unterschiedlichen bedrfnissen gerecht werde. (beispiel alpha 1 rezeptoren vasokonstriktion, beta 2 vasodilatation beides der selbe transmitter aber komplett andre wirkung ---> durchblutung der skelettmuskulatur gewhrleistet bei der "flucht" whrend die durchblutung des magen-darm traktes gedrosselt wird... wer will shcon verdauen, whrend er vor nem tiger wegrennt  :Top:  )
dann die "effekte"
bayliss (ausnahme in der Lunge!), henry gauer, euler liljestrad (?schreibt man den so?) 

wirklich einfach ist es nicht, aber mir gefllts doch irgendwie besser als Niere zb :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

also die grobe rezeptorgeschichte mit den katecholaminen merk ich mir einfach nach der band "KISS" ('qiss'), denn :

alpha 1 rezeptoren lsen den signaltransduktionsweg ber das Gq-Protein aus (Phospholipase ---> IP3 --> Ca2+ --> Ca-Calmodulin --> Konstriktion, etc.)
alpha 2 -> Gi-Protein (hemmung adenylatcyclase; i = hemmung insulinsekretion)
beta 1 -> Gs-Protein (Herz und Reninsekretion, aktivierung adenylatcyclase -> camp -> pka....)
beta 2 -> Gs-Protein (aktivierung adenylatcyclase --> camp -> pka phosphoryliert ca-calmodulin, somit inaktiv -> keine konstriktion --> dilatation)

klappt so ganz gut,... ;)

naja. aber jetzt is physio dran... altklausuren liefen bisher so lala, muss mich noch an den fragentypus gewhnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jannah_

Super Merkhilfe CFT-20!
 :Top:   :Top: 
Dank Kiss werd ich wohl nie wieder a1 mit a2 verwechseln. Ein Hoch auf Kiss  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Cassy

:kotzen:  Schlimmer htte die Klausur kaum werden knnen. Statt Lernen htt ich auch die letzten Tage einfach die Beine hochlegen und nichts tun knnen, dann wr das Ergebnis wahrscheinlich das selbe gewesen.... endgltig wissen wir es aber erst am Dienstag (und bis dahin ist es noch fast ne Woche  :grrrr....:  ) Toll dass man eigentlich ja kurz vor dem Physikum steht und jetzt wahrscheinlich noch ne Nachklausur im Nacken hat *fluch*

----------


## schenky

Oh nein, so schlimm ?  :grrrr....:   Ich drck dir die Daumen ! 
Habt ihr ein Exemplar gesichert ?

----------


## Cassy

Oh man, ich werd noch ne Weile bangen mssen (aber ich glaub Wunder gibts heutzutage nicht mehr)

Also ich wei bisher von niemandem dass er oder sie eine Klausur mitnehmen konnte.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## dasUti

Bestanden ^^ hihi... Danke fr eure Aufmunterung....
Jetzt muss ich weiterlernen - in vier Wochen habe ich zweites Testat: gesamter Bewegungsapparat *wrg*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... ich hab nach einem weiteren frustrierdenden Physio-Praktikum nun auch den Huppelsberg gekauft. Ist zwar nicht so schn anschaulich wie der Speckmann, dafr aber wesentlich studentenfreundlicher...  :Top: 

Jetzt mach ich noch etwas BC.... ATP-Synthase und sowas....  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mbali

nachher gehts zum anatomie-testat  :Wand:

----------


## Hardyle

@CFT: Danke fr den Tipp!

----------


## papiertiger

so. es ist vor der Biochemieklausur. Ich wnschte es wre schon nach der Biochemieklausur (morgen). 

Weil: Nach der Biochemieklausur ist Party.  :Party: 


Andererseits: Nach der Party ist vor dem Frhdienst. Nach dem Frhdienst ist vor dem doppelten Physikprotokoll-Marathon der dieses WE noch laufen muss. Nach den Physikprotokollen ist vor der Physikklausur. Nach der Physikklausur ist vor der Histoklausur.  Nach der Histoklausur ist vor der Physioklausur.

Ach ja, und dazwischen natrlich noch diverse zustzliche Physik- und Physiopraktika mit Protokollen und ein paar Nachtdienste  :Keks: 

Aber ich mag mein Leben gerade  :Grinnnss!:  Irgendwie macht das alles ja doch auch Spass.

----------


## Flemingulus

> Aber ich mag mein Leben gerade


Das ist zwar nicht Threadkonform aber schn zu hren!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

so..um 1 anatomie testat..also komm ich wahrscheinlich wieder so gegen 2 dran..das warten is schon immer echt nervig.
gut, dass die testate mndlich sind und ich heut morgen mit totalen halsschmerzen aufgewacht bin und kaum ein tnchen rausbring...

----------


## abi07

Trotzdem viel Erfolg und gute Besserung!

----------


## Hardyle

So langsam, langsam aber sicher geht ein Lerntag zu Ende ... mach jetzt nach Physio noch ein bisschen Histo und in einer halben Stund eist dann auch mal Schluss fr heute ...  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Au ja, Physio begleitet mich auch durch das Wochenende... genauer gesagt bis Mittwoch, da steht die Seminarklausur an. Hab heute das Thema Hormone und Sexual- und Reproduktionsphysiologie gelernt, morgen geht an die Nieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das Thema Hormone ist doch klasse! Und Niere ja sowieso  :Love:

----------


## Brownie

mich begleitet auch physio dieses wochenende...
irgendwie mag ich die on/off zellen nicht. 
im kurzlehrbuch wird eine halbe seite genutzt um etwas von gegenfarbtheorie und rezeptivenfeldern mit on zentrum off peripherie oder anders rum zu schreiben. wir hatten da eine ganze vorlesung drber. 
daraus schliee ich, dass unser prof das irgendwie fr wichtiger hlt als das lehrbuch es tut?!
und wenn ich nicht in der vorlesung gewesen wre, htt ich das im buch durchgelesen und fr sinnig gehalten. aber mit der verwirrenden vl im hinterkopf steig ich da gar nicht mehr durch.

kann mir jemand erklren was es bedeutet wenn ich ein zentrum mit rot+ und eine peripherie mit grn- bezeichnet habe? 
heit dass im zentrum wird rot gesehen und in der peripherie alles auer grn? oder bezieht sich das auf rot hyperpolarisiert und grn depolarisiert?
ich bin etwas planlos grad....

----------


## abi07

Biochemie fr heute erledigt...warten noch Physio und Histo. Ich sehe schon, dass ich es heute mal wieder nicht schaffe. Wie immer. 

@Brownie: Den Abschnitt hab ich auch nur berflogen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*geklrt*

----------


## Hardyle

Herzphysio find ich total spannend!  :Love: 

Kreislaufphysio finde derzeit noch ziemlich verwirrend, aber das klappt hoffentlich noch, wenn ich mir morgen noch mal die ganzen Mechanismen anguck' ...

@Brownie: Oh ja, Gesichtssinn mit on-/off-rezeptiven Feldern ... das ist auch eines meiner Steckenpferde! Wenn du eine gute, kurze Erklrung dafr findest, kannst du sie ja gerne mal hier posten!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Strodti

Herzphysio hab ich gestern gelernt. Einmal das Kurzlehrbuch durch, scheinbar verstanden und dann doch nur 50% gekreuzt  :Nixweiss: 
Das ble ist, dass die Sachen, die ich nicht konnte, im KLB standen und ich sie irgendwie schon wieder vergessen hatte... 

Heute ist Atmung oder Niere dran. Mal sehen wonach mir der Sinn steht.

----------


## Hardyle

Bah, ich bin froh, wenn morgen 8 Uhr ist ... heute ist die Luft schon irgendwie raus ... 
Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen und irgendwie gibts doch immer noch einige Fragen bei denen ich einfach raten muss. Schon sehr interessant, wie viel in der VL nicht gelehrt wurde aber einfach mal abgefragt wird ... *kopfschttel*

----------


## Strodti

Witzig ist es, wenn ganze Themen ausgespart wurden und man in der Physikumsvorbereitung Dinge ganz neu lernen muss...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Grade Biochemie mal gekreuzt, 8/2005. 58,1%  :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

> Bah, ich bin froh, wenn morgen 8 Uhr ist ... heute ist die Luft schon irgendwie raus ... 
> Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen und irgendwie gibts doch immer noch einige Fragen bei denen ich einfach raten muss. Schon sehr interessant, wie viel in der VL nicht gelehrt wurde aber einfach mal abgefragt wird ... *kopfschttel*


Deswegen gehe ich gar nicht erst in Vorlesungen...und schon gleich gar nicht in Physio bei Mister "wen interessiert schon der Physikums-/Klausurstoff - das Wichtige ist die Forschung, die Forschung, die FORSCHUNG"...
 :Keks:

----------


## Hardyle

> Deswegen gehe ich gar nicht erst in Vorlesungen...und schon gleich gar nicht in Physio bei Mister "wen interessiert schon der Physikums-/Klausurstoff - das Wichtige ist die Forschung, die Forschung, die FORSCHUNG"...


Deswegen war ich nicht (mehr) in der VL von _Fr. Dr. Gartenschlauch_, die wahrscheinlich ihre Berufswahl verfehlt hat und sicher besser als Grtnerin durchgegangen wre ...  :Grinnnss!: 
Leider sind ihre Skripte genauso misserabel ...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, die neutralen AS gelernt.. ob ich mir die Strukturformel merken kann ist eine andere Frage... Jetzt noch AS fertig und dann Physio.
@abi: Ich nehme mir auch jeden Tag vor alle drei Fcher zu machen, aber ich schaff es echt keinen einzigen Tag... da hlt man sich dann dafr doppelt solang an einem Fach auf...  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

So, nach meiner ausgedehnten Mittagspause gehts jetzt wieder ans Lernen...am besten BC - hab ich heut noch gar nicht gemacht...

----------


## Lava

Hihi, ich frag mich gerade, ob das Physikum, was ich geschrieben habe, berhaupt noch auf der aktuellen CD mit drauf ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

boa ich bin so arg mde in letzter zeit.... 
ich hab heute nacht 11 stunden geschlafen. dann hab ich gefrhstckt und mit dem lernen angefangen. nach 2 stunden lernen, musste ich mich anstrengen, meine augen offen zu halten. irgendwann musste ich aufgeben und das buch zur seite legen..... und ich hab ne stunde gepennt... danach wieder versucht zu lernen, aber nach nicht all zu langer zeit ging das spiel von vorne los. ich hab dann zwar nicht nachgegeben, ich mein ich kann ja nich stndig schlafen, aber wirklich effektiv war das lernen dann nicht mehr, ich bin einfach so mde vom lesen. kreuzen kann ich stundenlang, nur nicht in bchern lesen....

meint ihr das ist nur allgemeine berforderung und stress oder ich sollte mal zum augenarzt gehen? vielleicht sind meine augen nicht so toll, wie ich dachte und es strengt mich deshalb so arg an?

----------


## abi07

@Brownie: Mir gehts grad genauso...halbe Stunde lernen, viertel Stunde schlafen, halbe Stunde lernen...der perfekte Rhythmus!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Hihi, ich frag mich gerade, ob das Physikum, was ich geschrieben habe, berhaupt noch auf der aktuellen CD mit drauf ist


Nee... die Fragen kommen jetzt auf die HEx-CD: Geschichte der Medizin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## carpentier

mannheimer elite mist nervt gewaltig. noch 3 wochen dann endlich ferien..

----------


## CFT-20

hm.... nicht mehr lang, dann is das semester vorbei. was'n glck. das thema dna und ich werden wohl keine groen freunde, jedenfalls konnte ich es nur relativ schleppend hinter mich bringen. und erst die gentechnik. finde, dass es in der dualen reihe eines der schlechtesten kapitel war, die ich gelesen habe. 

optik hab ich gestern gemacht und ich denke ich habe es auch im groben und ganzen verstanden. auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass ich relativ enttuscht bin, was ich in den bchern ber on/off neurone und co. gelesen habe. ist wohl'n thema, was selbst die autoren nicht so ganz berblickt haben. kann mir sonst keinen reim drauf machen, wieso die sich so... unglcklich... ausgedrckt haben.

cheerio und noch'n schnen abend...  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> mannheimer elite mist nervt gewaltig. noch 3 wochen dann endlich ferien..


da bist nicht alleine, bei uns Anatomie Seminarklausur 21.7.09 .. noch etwas spter als ihr. 8[ Mein Anatomiephysikum wird etwas vorverschoben, np. Ist ja Dsseldorf.

----------


## Autolyse

Da kann ich ber: 03.08. :Nixweiss:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

LOL was? Noch beschissener gehts ja nicht. wie kriegstn das mit den scheinen zusammen o0 bei uns ist ende juli schicht im schacht mit dem LPA.. bei euch doch auch oder nicht?

----------


## Hardyle

Waaaahhh, diese Klausur ... ich hab schon wieder die Panik, dass es nicht gereicht haben knnte in Physio.  :grrrr....: 

Ich brauch Aufmunterung!

----------


## Brownie

> auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass ich relativ enttuscht bin, was ich in den bchern ber on/off neurone und co. gelesen habe. ist wohl'n thema, was selbst die autoren nicht so ganz berblickt haben. kann mir sonst keinen reim drauf machen, wieso die sich so... unglcklich... ausgedrckt haben.


es macht mich weniger unglcklich zu lesen, dass es immerhin nicht nur ich bin, die das zeugs nicht nachvollziehen kann  ::-oopss: 
ich fr mich habe nun beschlossen: mut zur lcke. sooo viel fragen kanns dazu ja wohl net geben  :hmmm...: 

aber wir hatten heute ein molekularbiologie-rep und ich bin erschttert, wieviel ich schon wieder vergessen hatte. das waren teilweise echt bhmische drfer fr mich  :dagegen:

----------


## MarkusM

Die nchsten 2-3 Monate werden der Horror... warum reden auf einmal sogar die besten davon, dass Sie nicht wissen, ob Sie die Physio Klausur in nem Monat bestehen  :Nixweiss:   :Keks:

----------


## Lava

Weil's jedes Jahr das Gleiche ist.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Ach, diese Panikmache... die gibts doch immer, oder? "Viel schwieriger als schwarze Reihe" "50% sind durchgefallen...". Einfach lernen und lernen und kreuzen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin irgendwie derzeit optimistisch... hab die letzte Woche ordentlich was gemacht und Physio scheint inzwischen machbar.

----------


## Autolyse

> LOL was? Noch beschissener gehts ja nicht. wie kriegstn das mit den scheinen zusammen o0 bei uns ist ende juli schicht im schacht mit dem LPA.. bei euch doch auch oder nicht?


Nee, zum einen erstes Jahr(wobei die Prfungen in Physiologie im zweiten Jahr ja noch spter sind) und zum anderen kein Physikum.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lava

> Ach, diese Panikmache... die gibts doch immer, oder? "Viel schwieriger als schwarze Reihe" "50% sind durchgefallen...". Einfach lernen und lernen und kreuzen 
> Ich bin irgendwie derzeit optimistisch... hab die letzte Woche ordentlich was gemacht und Physio scheint inzwischen machbar.


In FR sind's immer 60 bis 80%  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, ich erwhne an dieser Stelle immer wieder gerne, dass ich mal Beteiligte in einer 100 %igen Durchfallquote war  :bhh: 

Und wer jetzt wieder damit kommt, dass das ja gar nicht ginge....... Leute, das GEHT  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe nie wieder einer unterirdischere Klausur gesehen  :hmmm...:  - insofern: Ihr schafft das! TSCHAKKA!!!

----------


## Cassy

100% find ich toll...  :Grinnnss!:  Aber bei uns gibts immer ein paar Superhirne, die es doch irgendwie schaffen wrden.

Ich frag mich nur wie lange ich heut warten muss bis as Ergebnis der Klausur im Internet auftaucht. Es hie Dienstag, das ist heute, und deswegen will ich mein Ergebnis JETZT haben!!!!!  :grrrr....:  Ich muss schlielich wissen ob ich jetzt BC fr`s Physikum lernen kann oder mich doch nochmals mit Physio beschftigen muss *rumhibbel*

Daisy, Funkel will schon nicht fr mich das Physikum schreiben... httest du Interesse?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der Pete

Hallo ihr Lieben,

muss auch mal meinen Frust loswerden. Argh! In 3 Wochen geht's los. 5 Prfungen in 14 Tagen *kotz*. Und von den ausgefallenen Neuro-Vorlesungen brauchen wir garnet erst reden ... Hmpf ...

ins Neurolernen krieg ich irgendwie keine Struktur. Topographisch gehts ja noch einigermaen aber funktionell *lol*.

Hab heut noch'n Mamutprogramm vor mir: Physio hab ich schon ein bissl was gemacht. Neuro Grohirn steht an und eigentlich auch Biochemie ein bissl. ist ja immerhin die erste Klausur.

Jetzt gehts mir besser ... in diesem Sinne  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 


Der Pete

----------


## sodbrennen

> 100% find ich toll...  Aber bei uns gibts immer ein paar Superhirne, die es doch irgendwie schaffen wrden.


Wenn's die Wiederholungsklausur ist dann nicht. Dann ist das tatschlich eher mglich...

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bis Dienstag muss ich Herzphysio drauf haben und nebenbei bis Freitag Nucleotide & deren Prozessierung  fr BC ... ochmenno und nebenbei noch fr Bio II was machen ... weiss gar nicht wo ich das noch unterbringen soll ... aber wenigstens ist das die letzte Klausur frs Semester - nur die Prfungsseminare Physio und BC schaffen mich *maul* Ich weiss ich jammere auf hohem Niveau - aber bei mir is grad ein bissel die Luft raus ... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## leofgyth77

soo..dann maul ich auch noch ein bisschen rum..muss zwar nur bis freitag chemie machen, aber mir fehlt einfach komplett die motivation dafr und ich kann mich einfach nich aufraffen...aber ich htt gern 15 von 40 punkten, also wird mir nix andres brig bleiben als mich auf meinen hosenboden zu setzen...

----------


## Nilani

So, ich hatte gestern mein allerletztes Biochemie-Testat  :Party:  bin seit gestern scheinfrei und sollte mich jetzt voll aufs bse P. vorbereiten knnen .... nur gehts mir so wie Brownie ... Schlaf ist soooo verlockend und ich penn auch immer ber den Bchern ein.

----------


## Cassy

Ach, scheinfrei wr schon toll.... immerhin wei ich seit heute dass der Physio-Schein nun auch in meiner Sammlung einen Platz einnehmen darf  :Grinnnss!:  

Fehlen bis zum bsen P also nur noch die Zettel von Psycho, aber die Prfung ist erst Mitte Juli. Bld nur dass wir in Psycho kaum was von dem Stoff machen, der auch nachher im Physikum drankommt.

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch Nilani! Meine grte Hrde liegt noch vor mir... Morgen erstmal Physioklausur (Seminar) und am 6.7. die groe Biochemieklausur. Davor hab ich ja ein wenig Angst  :was ist das...?: 

Immerhin bin ich derzeit recht diszipliniert und schaffe ordentlich was in der Bib. Hoffentlich bleibt mir das noch ein wenig erhalten. Wer Lust hat: Morgen um 12.30 kurz Daumen drcken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## horsedoc

Schon wieder Zeit fr Vermeidungsverhalten! Hab eben Kaffeemaschine und Wasserkocher entkalkt-zum ersten Mal seit Inbetriebnahme ::-oopss:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Wenn man den Tag ber fleiig war, ist abends Feierabend  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Hardyle

Tja ... ich muss jetzt noch mal ran, da ich es heute noch nicht zu so viel gebracht habe was Lernen betrifft!


@Leofgyth: Ihr habt den netten Hr. Sch*** in Chemie, nicht wahr? Mein Beileid! Er hat zuvor ja in Ulm fr Angst und Schrecken gesorgt ...

----------


## Nilani

Ich muss auch noch ran, bin aber eh der Abendlerner. Will noch Herz fertigkriegen. 

Cassy, herzlichen Glckwunsch, ist ja super, dass das bangen und hoffen doch geklappt hat  :Party:  und Strodti, dir (und auch allen anderen) noch viel Glck und Erfolg bei den anstehenden Prfungen  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

genau, hardyle..wir haben den lieben hr sch...
hab auch ein paar altklausuren aus ulm..aber des hilft leider auch nich viel weiter (:
dafr hat er uns bei der praktikumseinfhrung nette bilder von dem ausgebrannten labor in ulm gezeigt..
ich hoff einfach mal, dass er ne aufgabe aus alten klausuren bernimmt und ich dann somit irgendwie ber 10 punkte komm (:
ich wnsch euch allen ganz viel erfolg

----------


## abi07

Ihr seid alle so fleiig...naja, ich habe heute auch was geschafft: Letztes BC-Testat EVER gerade so bestanden. Zur Belohnung gab's eine der "Sommersorten" von Rittersport... :hmmm...:  :Top:

----------


## Brownie

irgendwie hatte ich ja die ganze zeit das gefhl, ich msste ein schlechtes gewissen haben, weil ich noch nich wirklich viel gemacht hab frs bse P aber ich musste feststellen, dass ich in meinem Dunstkreis die einzige bin, die sich schon mehr oder weniger ernsthaft vorbereitet  :Woow: 
also entweder hageln die noch schlimmer durch als ich, oder ich mach gar nich so viel falsch.....

heut kam ich allerdings kaum zu was. war arbeiten nach der uni und wenn ich vom arbeiten komm ist irgendwie gar nix mehr mit mir anzufangen....
(hab stattdessen mich mit grey's anatomy und pro7 gebildet  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Strodti

Physioklausur ist recht anstndig gelaufen... mte geklappt haben. Hoffentlich liefern die Physiologen wie versprochen heute die Ergebnisse.

Ich bekomme echt Panik vor der Biochemieklausur... hab gestern Nachmittag versucht Citratcyclus, PDH und Atmungskette in meinen Kopf zu bekommen und hab nicht alles geschafft. Dabei sind das nur wenige Seite in meinem Kurzlehrbuch. Bis zur Klausur muss sich Schlagzahl noch stiegen...

Nun wieder hoch in die Bib  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Milka81

Hab auch noch bis 27. Seminare und auch noch paar Referate und Klausuren und komm grad irgendwie nicht wirklich zum P-Lernen, das wird nix werden bei mir  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Strodti

27.? 6.7. sticht *g*  :Keks:

----------


## Milka81

27.7..

----------


## Strodti

Oh je... na dann Beileid. Ich find die 6 Wochen bei mir ja schon knapp.

Eine weitere Hrde genommen: Physioseminarklausur bestanden, und das sogar mit einigen Punkten "Puffer" ber der Bestehensgrenze  :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Total gemein ^^
Alle haben kaum noch Uni und Freunde aus Bochum haben nur 2 mal die Woche Uni und den Rest irgendwie frei...tz....ich hab noch 2 Wochen Uni, dann noch die Physioklausur, Ende Juli noch den U-Kurs und 3 Wochen danach die erste P-Prfung ... das kann ja gar nicht ordentlich klappen!!! argh

----------


## Milka81

@ Strodti, super, glckwunsch!!
Ja, ich glaub ich schaff das mit dem P auch nicht fhl mich grad berfordert..

----------


## Strodti

Normal, oder? Kenn keinen, der sich gerade nicht berfodert fhlt und zweifelt.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

*meld* ich fhl mich auch berfordert, wenn auch noch etwas weiter weg vom P.... uuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  :Keks:  Alles schlimm!

----------


## carpentier

ganze woche NIX gemacht fr die uni .. weil der kopf einfach zu ist :/

----------


## Cassy

Wir haben heute Nachmittag die Poster-Prsentation unseres Psychologie-Projektes. Das ist wieder einmal pure Zeitverschwendung, muss aber leider sein, denn sonst gibts Teil 1 des Psycho-Scheins nicht  :Nixweiss:  Ich hoffe nur die stellen humane Fragen, denn wirklich drauf vorbereiten kann man sich nicht.

Und unsere letzte Klausur wurde auf den 16.07. vorgezogen, denn sonst htt man keine Chance mehr auf eine Nachprfung gehabt. Ich find`s trotzdem recht knapp bis zum Physikum (zumal wir eben ab 10.07. schon den ML-Kurs haben).

----------


## Milka81

Wenn ich am 22.7. durch Psycho falle hab ich mich auch selbst eliminiert..
Ich weiss grad gar nicht wie ich lernen soll, ich komm so gut wie nicht dazu, da viel Uni und viele Seminare die vorbereitet werden mssen und Referate etc..
Tipps fr schnell und effizient  :hmmm...:  ?

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch Strodti und Beileid Milka  :Keks:  Das ist ja echt bel. Bei uns stehn nur noch paar Seminare und halt Klausuren an, aber nix mehr mit Vortrgen. Sowas wurde alles ins 3. Semester gepackt, falls berhaupt. 

berfordert fhlen wir uns doch alle, das gehrt irgendwie dazu. Ich trete auch irgendwie auf der Stelle und hab das Gefhl, nicht vorwrts zu kommen mit den Vorbereitungen  :Oh nee...:  Bin ja auch ziemlich raus aus dem Stoff, weil ich nur BC wiederholt hab und den Rest der Fcher ein ganzes Jahr gar nicht hatte.
Aber wir schaffen das schon. Tipps fr "schnell und effizient" hab ich nicht, aber mach halt, so weit es geht, nur nicht total auffressen lassen (jaja, ich wei, "toller" Tip  :Blush: )
Edit: Ach, ist ja Psycho ... bei uns hat Kreuzen geholfen, da er GK-Fragen genommen hat. Hab ich 2 Tage vorher mit angefangen, den Rest halt mit Kommilitonen wrhrend der Prfung besprochen 

Carpentier: in solchen Fllen lieber mal 1-2 Tage komplett aushaken und ablenken, dann gehts danach meist wieder. Ist effizienter, als sich ne Woche zu bemhen, nix auf die Reihe zu kriegen und hinterher schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, was auf Laune und Lust schlgt  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

So, mein heutiger Plan: Physio- Blut einschliel. Gerinnung usw. fertig lernen
- Histo- Immunsystem und lymphatische Organe - BC- Glykolyse... :Keks: 
Mal sehen ob es klappt.... aber ich nehme mir immer zu viel vor.... 
Ach, studieren ist schn...  :Love:

----------


## Strodti

Mein Plan: Biochemie/Lettstoffwechsel wiederholen und Aminosurestoffwechsel anfangen. Eigentlich schaffbar, wenn da kein Sptdienst von 14 bis 20 uhr dazwischen lge  :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Hrt sich an, als wrst du schon weit...aber was sag ich, ich lern ja immer auf den letzten Drcker. 

Mein Plan: 
- BC: Kohlenhydrate fertig (Glykolyse liegt aber schon hinter mir) + halbe Molekulargenetik
- Histo: Sinnesorgane + Blut
- Physio: Nerv und Muskel 2 fertig machen + Akustik und Vestibularsystem lernen

Ja, straffer Plan...aber mit Kohlenhydraten und N+M 2 bin ich fast fertig. Histo mach ich am wenigsten gerne...da ist mir sogar BC lieber.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja das klingt in der Tat nach einem straffen Plan. 
Ich hab jetzt ewig fr Blutgerinnung gebraucht und hab das Gefhl als knnte ich es mir nicht lang merken... :Keks: 
Weit bin ich auch noch nicht. Physio hab ich Neuro und Blut fertig, in Histo Blut und Kreislauforgane und Lymphgefe und BC, naja, Enzymkinetik und das Zeug und Kohlenhydrate, Fette, AS und Proteine (aber alles ohne Stoffwechselvorgnge..wohlgemerkt.)
Naja, jetzt Histo...

----------


## netfinder

> @abi- ja das klingt in der Tat nach einem straffen Plan. 
> Ich hab jetzt ewig fr Blutgerinnung gebraucht und *hab das Gefhl als knnte ich es mir nicht lang merken...*
> Weit bin ich auch noch nicht. Physio hab ich Neuro und Blut fertig, in Histo Blut und Kreislauforgane und Lymphgefe und BC, naja, Enzymkinetik und das Zeug und Kohlenhydrate, Fette, AS und Proteine (aber alles ohne Stoffwechselvorgnge..wohlgemerkt.)
> Naja, jetzt Histo...


Das merkt man sich nie wirklich lange, leider...

----------


## Brownie

mir ist heute mit schrecken aufgefallen, dass nchste woche tatschlich die letzte woche vorklinik ist. (also sollte ich bernchste woche dann die letzten prfungen bestehen und ein paar wochen spter auch noch glnzen.... aber im regelfall bricht am montag die letzte woche mit vorklinischen vorlesungen an  :Aufgepasst!:  )

ich hab angst!
hab heut biochemie vitamine gemacht.... (nicht so ein straffer zeitplan wie abi zb ll )
aber fr morgen steht ordentlich was an.
physio verdauung und wasser elektrolythaushalt frs groe P und anatomie auge/ohr fr die modulprfung.....

----------


## abi07

Ja, nen straffen Zeitplan habe ich schon, aber natrlich wird es - wie zu erwarten war - nichts damit. 

Habe aber immerhin die Kohlenhydrate fertig, in Histo das Ohr gemacht und in Physio Nerv + Muskel 2 auch fast fertig. Jetzt lern ich zuerst mal Akustik und Vestibularsystem fr Physio, dann das Auge fr Histo und dann gehts mit Molekularbiologie weiter...zwischendurch werden die restlichen Nerv+Muskel-Fragen gekreuzt. Tja, mal schauen, wie viel ich noch schaffe, bevor mir die Augen zufallen!  :bhh:

----------


## CFT-20

physio nerv und muskel 2 fast fertig gelernt. hab mich noch ewig mit neuroanatomischem gedns auseinandergesetzt, da es grad so gut zum thema passt. 
dann noch fix den kohlenhydratstoffwechsel wiederholt, bisschen enzymkinetik und so'n krimskrams.
BC altklausuren waren heut frn ..... hatte einfach keinen bock mehr.

und histo? ... ich bleib einfach montag ein bisschen lnger und guck mir die prparate an ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hab natrlich auch meinen Plan nicht geschafft... nur Blutgerinnung usw gemacht mit Kreuzen und Histo Immunsystem.... morgen Lymphatische Organe und eventuell Lunge und Physio Blut fertig und Leistung... Naja, und BC.... gute Frage...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

Joah, nachdem ich bis gerade noch an Akustik + Vestibularsytem sa, hab ich jetzt absolut keine Lust mehr und geh schlafen. Bin zwar net im Entferntesten fertig, aber wen kmmert das schon...hab kurzerhand mal wieder meinen Lernplan umgeschrieben - wollte einfach nicht ins Bett gehen, ohne dass ich wieder "auf aktuellem Stand" bin... :bhh:  ::-oopss: 

Ach, wir kriegen das schon irgendwie hin. Am schwrzesten sehe ich fr Histo, aber da gibt es ja zum Glck das Nachtestat.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

... ich seh am schwrzersten fr BC... aber eventuell gibt es ja da auch eine Nachklausur noch vor dem nchsten Semester. Morgen wissen wir mehr..  :Woow:

----------


## Brownie

ich hab heut gar keine lust zum lernen....

eigentlich war ich frn see verabredet, mit ner freundin in der sonne liegen und dabei jeder sein studienfach lernend.... klappte letztes jahr toll, ich lerne berall nur nich daheim sowieso am besten.
aber nun ist das wetter "unseeig" und nun fehlt mir die motivation anzufangen...  :was ist das...?:  und es ist schon nach 11... was hab ich nur den vormittag getan? (immerhin bin ich shcon seit 9 wach Oo )
ich glaube ich geh erst mal mein pferd misten und nach der krperlichen arbeit und einer schnen dusche bin ich vllt bereit ein bissel geistige arbeit zu schaffen....

----------


## abi07

Bin vorhin spazieren gegangen, weil das Lernen so genervt hat...und ich habe dabei tatschlich ein vierblttriges Kleeblatt gefunden! Nicht, dass ich aberglubisch bin, aber schaden kann es ja wohl nicht... :hmmm...:

----------


## CFT-20

yay, physio habsch nu durch  :Party:  :Party: . 

gleich nochn stndchen BC, fette und alles was damit zu tun hat, lernen. dann is schluss fr heute. histo verschieb ich einfach auf morgen. und morgen frh um 8 gehts ja sowieso mit dem groartigen seminar  weiter   :bhh: 

und nach einer einmonatigen mp3 player abstinenz habe ich mir endlich einen neuen gegnnt:
den Sony NWZ-S739F mit 16 gb und allem schnickschnack :-* . freu mich, wenn er endlich da ist.

----------


## abi07

Bin grad am Verzweifeln - ich krieg Histo einfach nicht ins Hirn! Das ist so viel Stoff...wenn ich jetzt nur noch Histo lernen msste, okay, aber so...
Mal wieder zu spt angefangen...

Verdammt, verdammt, verdammt... :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

heut total tzender Tag ... wollte Herz, Kreislauf und Atmung in Physio kreuzen. Erstes lief besser, aber noch nicht wirklich gut, 2. dauerte ewig und raus kamen etwas ber 60 % und auf Atmung hatte ich dann gar keine Lust mehr  :kotzen: 

Jetzt les ich bichen Hormone, vielleicht klappt das besser, lief letztes Jahr zumindest ganz gut, obwohl ich das anfangs berhaupt nicht leiden konnte  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CFT-20

wollt ja eigentlich heut lnger in histo bleiben... hab's dann aber irgendwie doch ned geschafft. naja, mach ich halt jetztn bisschen was zuhause, bei 27 grad und sonnenschein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich war dafr noch bis 17 Uhr in Histo... war auch ganz gut. Und DD war heute auch echt mal richtig gut drauf..  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Jetzt mach ich dann noch Physio Leistung fertig.... ::-dance:

----------


## Adrenalino

Ist ja lustig, alle Wrzburger hier mit Histo beschftigt ;)
War ich nmlich auch heute.. bis zum bitteren Ende, 17Uhr. Und gleich weiter zu EKM, und jetzt leg ich fr den morgigen Biochemie Quickie noch ne Abend Stunde ein.. yeah, Medizin studieren rockt..!

----------


## Nilani

Na Adrenalino, das ist doch genau das, worauf du die letzten Jahre so wahnsinnig gehofft und gewartet hast, oder?!  :bhh: 

So, nach Kreuzfiasko heut morgen hab ich nochmal Hormone gemacht ... wenn ich fr jedes Thema 2 Tage brauch, komm ich bis August nicht sehr weit  ::-oopss:  Dafr hab ich eben auch 88 % gekreuzt. Jetzt berleg ich ... Feierabend machen oder noch Verdauung anfangen

----------


## Brownie

bin lt meinen lernplan ja eigentlich an physio dran, aber das hat mich heut so genervt, dass ich einfach mal spontan bc alle themen querbeet ein bissel gekreuzt habe. so nach dem motto "schaun ma mal, was ich noch kann" und bin mit den 79% doch sehr zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:  biochemie rockt!  ::-stud:

----------


## Adrenalino

Jap! Genau dafr hab ich jahrelang gewartet! 
Und weite wat? Ich wrds wieder tun! Und den anderen Wartern wrd ich es auch weiterhin raten..wenn man sichs gut berlegt hat. 
Ist zwar irgendwie ein Hauch von psychotisch, das man/frau sich das antut.. aber irgendwie wollens wir doch alle, NICHT!? ;)
Also bisher bereu ich noch nichts, aber fragt mich besser nicht nchstes Semester .. oder wenn ich soweit bin wie Nilani..^^   :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Warte ab, nchstes Semester lufst du zur absoluten Hochform auf! Prppen, BC und Physio - das hat Charme!  ::-oopss: 

Ich hab BC und Histo fr heute geschafft. Dadurch ist leider Physio auf der Strecke geblieben...naja, das mach ich jetzt noch ein bisschen und dann  :schnarch...:

----------


## abi07

So, nach einem gepflegten Morgenlauf geht's jetzt frisch ans Werk - Physio ruft!

----------


## Strodti

Bei gehts weiter mit der lustigen BC-Klausurlernerei. Heute steht der Aminosurestoffwechsel auf dem Plan und wenn der fertig ist Vitamine.  ::-dance:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bin auch gerade an Biochemie dran... Kohlenhydratstoffwechsel...  ::-winky:

----------


## Adrenalino

Uff, und ich bin gerade aufgestanden..  :Aufgepasst!: 
Guten Morgen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Wie schafft ihr denn immer so viele Themen an einem Tag?  :Aufgepasst!:  Ich kmpfe immer viel lnger bis ich wirklich was davon wei (grad bei BC manchmal auch ewig und versteh es nie).

Cassy, die wieder zurck zur Atmungskette fliet  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Cassy: Diese Themen zu machen heit noch lange nicht, sie zu knnen... ::-oopss:  Aber es bleibt einem halt bei der Zeitknappheit nichts anderes brig. 

Hab ein wenig Physio und jetzt BC (Hormone) gemacht. Jetzt geht's dann aber zur Wahl und zum BC-Praktikum... :Keks: 
Aber ist ja immerhin das letzte berhaupt.  :Top:

----------


## Nilani

Ich find das auch immer deprimierend, wenn ich sehe, was einige hier fr Themen durchackern an einem Tag ... ich habs auch aufgegeben, mehrere Themen packen zu wollen (allerdings ... letztes Jahr konnte ich das auch und im 3. Semester liefen auch 4 Prfungen/Testate innerhalb 1 Woche und man hat es gepackt  ::-oopss: )

egal, bei mir steht heute Ernhrung und Verdauung aufm Plan, wahrscheinlich schon etwas Niere anlesen. Vormittag ging mit einkaufen und telefonieren drauf ... aber bis 1 Uhr bin ich eh wach, von daher hab ich noch 12 h Zeit  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Adrenalino: bin zwar schon um 9 aufgestanden, aber sooo frh, wie manche hier, muss ich mir das auch nicht antun. Bist also nicht der einzige und ich bin halt ein Nachtmensch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## carpentier

- 2 wochen bis prfung/ferien. chillerei is jetzt schon, eben aufgestanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hab nun 6 Stunden BC gemacht .... und bin eigentlich zufrieden, auch wenn ich nicht so unglaublich weit gekommen bin. Aber mir ist es wichtig die Sache in die ich lerne auch gleich richtig gut zu knnen und zu verstehen. Deswegen schaff ich auch nicht so irrsinnig viel an einem Tag. 
Jetzt erstmal spazieren und dann Physio und Histo.... h, ne lieber umgekehrt...  ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

Meinst du mit "umgekehrt", dass du erst gelernt hast und dann spazieren gegangen bist?  :bhh: 
Oder nur die beiden Fcher vertauscht? 

Hatte heute mein allerletztes BC-Praktikum. Juhuu!  :Top: 

Jetzt erstmal Pause und dann weiter mit Histo, BC und Physio...

EDIT: @Adrenalino: Und, bestanden? Hab dich am Praktikumsraum vorbeilaufen sehen, aber konnte mit der vollen Pipette in dem Moment nicht wirklich weg... :hmmm...:

----------


## CFT-20

prfffffffff. 30 grad und das lernen is schwer.  :Grinnnss!: 
am vormittag ganz fix physio - nerven nochmal reingeknallt, embryovorlesung aufgesaugt, schlecht zu mittag gegessen, im physiopraktikum rumgechillt, 1.5h histo 25 prparate gemacht. denke ich kann jetzt endlich magen/pylorus/duodenum/jejunum/colon/appendix gescheit auseinanderhalten, das hat mir doch immer nochn bissl sorgen bereitet. 

naja. aber jetzt gleich noch physio altfragen machen.... morgen ist dann ausschlielich BC (und endlich letztes praktikum!!!) angesagt. nehme mir jetzt mal nix gro vor, fnds aber gut, wenn ich kohlenhydrate, fette und aminosuren morgen schaffe.

----------


## abi07

Ich kann mich nicht motivieren. Es ist echt zu hei. Aber der liebe W. meinte heute, dass man BC locker besteht, wenn man die Altklausuren durchmacht und verstanden hat. 

@Adrenalino/Miss/CFT: Kennt ihr euch eigentlich? Also, ich meine Adrenalino und Miss bzw. Adrenalino und CFT?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey, die BC Altklausuren nerven!!! :kotzen:  Da sind doch lauter Fehler drin, oder hab ich die Fehler im Hirn?? 
Hab eben noch Blut wiederholt in Physio und es ging schon, wobei ich mich halt wegen jedem Kleinscheiss reinstresse... z.B, weil ich bei extrinsischem System nicht mehr an Plttchenfaktor 3 gedacht habe.. Das war aber das Einzige..  :Keks: 
Was ich in Histo problematisch finde ist, dass sich die Prparate doch von Kurskasten zu Kurskasten unterscheiden. Ich be jetzt immer mit verschiedenen Ksten.  ::-stud: 
Trotzdem sehe ich irgendwie schwarz... und zwar fr jedes Fach...  :Nixweiss: 
@abi- Also Adrenalino und ich kennen uns nicht... Wer CFT ist, is klar..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

also ich wei, wer adrenalino is. es gibt nmlich nur einen im 2., der intensivpfleger war  :Grinnnss!: 

adrenalino, ich komme am freitag mit ner rose zum wahlfach. dann weite auch, wer ich bin.  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Du weit wohl bei allen aus dem 2. Semester, was sie frher gemacht haben, oder was?  :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss: Ach so, wenn da so viele Fehler drin sind, wrde das erklren, warum ich mit quasi null Wissen 19 Punkte in der SS 06-Klausur hatte. Wir knnten ja mal die Fehler zusammentragen...ist aber wohl eher ne Sache frs StudiVz...
Und dass du CFT kennst, dachte ich mir fast!  :hmmm...: 

EDIT: Die Wrzburger spammen den Frust-Thread voll - was sagt uns das?

----------


## Adrenalino

Huii, hier is ja was los, ich denke, ihr lernt alle..!  :Big Grin: 

@ all: bin ja mal beeidruckt was ihr schon alles gelernt habt heute.. Miss 6Std BC am Stck!? Whow.. knnt ich (noch?) nicht..
CFT-20 geht ja mal voll ab... mchtest Du schon diese Woche mit dem gesamten Stoff fertig sein?!  :hmmm...:  Bei dier Hitze.. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wer am Freitag mit ner Rose dasitzt, lustig  :Smilie:  Hlfe, ich bin enttarnt! Bengstigend..

@ Nilani: Bin ja mal froh, dass es ausser mir noch Medizinstudenten gibt, die vormittags lnger schlafen..  :Top: 

@ abi: Jap, hab Dich ebenfalls gesehen, wohl zu nem anderen Zeitpunkt, Du hattest nmlcih angestrengt pipettiert.. wie immer halt ;) 
Und yes! Bestanden! Biochemie fr dieses Semester vorbei! Und wie sehr ich Euch Drittsemestler beneide, die ja gar kein Praktikum/Quickies mehr haben. 
Unsere Seminarleiterin nach Bekanntgabe der Testatergebnisse: "Das waren jetzt mal "einfache" Fragen, ich htte Sie heute alle auch in die Pfanne hauen knnen.. Das wissen sie.. "
Tss.. was will sie damit erreichen/sagen?! Die Fragen waren leichter, ja, jetzt waren sie quasi mal auf dem Niveau von der Donnerstags/Mittwochs Gruppe...  :Keks:  Naja, Biochemie ist geschafft fr dieses Semester!  :Grinnnss!:  Yepeeehyeah!

PS.: SPAM   :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

*weiterspam* Physio fr heute fertig... jetzt mach ich noch ne dreiviertel Stunde Histo...  :Keks: 
Was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht Medizin zu studieren... frage ich mich...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nilani

So, ich hab meine Ernhrung und Verdauung auch geschafft. War gar nicht sooo schlimm, wie ich dachte, dafr, dass ich das im 3. Semester in Physio voll verpennt hatte. Jetzt mach ich weiter mit Niere.
Hab heut nochmal Lernplan berarbeitet und wieder Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch irgendwie den Stoff durchkrieg.

Achja, hier war es auch hei, aber in der Bib war es eh zu laut (3 Leute um mich rum mit ihrem Lappi, auf dem einer wie blde auf den Tasten rumhmmerte ... knnen solche Leute nicht in den offnen Lesesaal gehen und den ruhigen den Leuten berlassen, die wirklich Ruhe brauchen?!  :Nixweiss: ). Auf alle Flle hab ich mich auf die Grnflche vor der Bib verzogen .... schn khler Schatten, frische Luft und trotz 2 Anatomielerner, die sich auf der Wiese gegenseitig abfragten (Erstsemestler haben morgen bei uns Kopf-Testat und Chemie-Klausur) immer noch ruhiger, als drinnen  :Love:

----------


## abi07

> Hab heut nochmal Lernplan berarbeitet und wieder Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch irgendwie den Stoff durchkrieg.


Das kenne ich - ist jeden Abend mein Ritual, weil ich ja Tag fr Tag den Stoff, den ich laut Plan htte machen sollen, NICHT schaffe. 

@Miss: Du scheinst echt ausdauernd zu lernen - ich bewundere das. Kann mich so lange einfach nicht konzentrieren... ::-oopss: 

@Adrenalino: Glckwunsch!!! Egal, was die Tussi sagt - bei solchen Aussagen muss man taub sein. Was denkst du, wie es mich frustriert hat, als unser Seminarleiter gesagt hat, dass man die Klausur gar nicht kann, wenn man jetzt noch nicht mit Lernen angefangen hat (zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich gerade erst darber nachgedacht, irgendwie mal anzufangen). Aber nein, ich darf nichts sagen - bis auf die teilweise etwas nervigen/schweren Quickies und ein paar dumme Sprche war es schon ganz lustig beim W. Er war gestern ganz emprt, dass ich ihm nicht erzhlt habe, wer mein Freund ist...sowas aber auch, wie konnte ich das nur versumen???  :hmmm...:

----------


## Brownie

es ist viel zu hei zum lernen. mein zimmer geht leider zur sdseite..... da hilft selbst rolladen runter machen (bzw gar nicht erst hochmachen) auch nix mehr... ich zerfliee.....
ich glaub ich brauch wasserfeste bcher, dann knnt ich unter der kalten dusche lernen  :Top:

----------


## dasUti

Bei dem Wetter KANN man ja einfach gar nicht lernen... Ich fhle mich irgendwie dauermde und hab so einen richtigen Widerwillen jetzt Anatomie zu lernen O_O Wie merkt man sich das Zeug berhaupt -.- ich habe das Gefhl, dass ich mir das immer wieder durchlese und doch nix wei und immer wieder die blden Nerven, Blutgefe und sowas wie Ansatz und Ursprung der Muskeln vergesse... wer hat sich nochmal ausgedacht, dass wir den gesamten Bewegungsapparat in drei Wochen lernen sollen? So ein Mll. Ich wei jetzt schon, dass ich durchfalle. Semesterferien ade. Wird wohl Anatomie-Ferienzeit dann sein -.-*******

----------


## papiertiger

> EDIT: Die Wrzburger spammen den Frust-Thread voll - was sagt uns das?


dass die Wrzburger einfach nicht ausgelastet sind und zuviel Zeit haben  :hmmm...: 



genuch Histo nun. Muss langsam auch mal was fr Fiesik tun. *wieder eingrab*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@dasUti
Keine Sorge- das wird sicher! Ich hab auch stndig gedacht durch die Anatomie zu fallen, aber am Ende wars dann doch ganz gut. Wobei, was rede ich- aktuell denke ich auch schon wieder, dass ich berall durchfalle...
Naja, heute Glykolyse ferig gemacht, inkl. Regulation, Schlsselenzyme und anschlieender Laktatgrung mit Cori-Zyklus usw.. Wie genau habt ihr anderen alle die Sache mit der Regulation der Glykloyse gelernt? Da kann man sich ja auch gut verlieren. Stichwort- enzymatischer Auf und Abbau von Fructose 2,6-Bisphosphat... 
Is aber irgendwie ein nettes Thema...  :Grinnnss!: 
Nun gehts an Physio...  :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

> Das kenne ich - ist jeden Abend mein Ritual, weil ich ja Tag fr Tag den Stoff, den ich laut Plan htte machen sollen, NICHT schaffe.


Naja, ich hab jetzt 1 Woche ausgestet, wieviel ich mir pro Tag zumuten kann (sollte mehr sein, aber was soll's, brauch halt bichen lnger). Daher hab ich den Plan gestern berarbeitet und hoffe, so klappt es jetzt besser. Stndig hinterherzuhngen, hat auch total frustriert.

Ich musste heut 1h lnger arbeiten, weils bei uns total heftig gewittert hatte und ich nicht wegkam. Viel abgekhlt hat es sich nicht, aber ich hab ne Wohnung, wo nachmittags ab 17 Uhr die Sonne reinschaut, das ist akzeptabel. Allerdings bin ich eh jemand, der sich wohlfhlt, je wrmer das ist, solange bichen Eis und viel trinken in der Nhe ist  ::-angel:

----------


## abi07

Mein Fenster geht zum Glck nach Norden - sonst wrde ich hier vergehen. 

Heute in Histo haben die Tutoren die Hlfte der Prparate durchgemacht - so nach dem Motto: "Das ist gar nicht zu verwechseln, das erkennt ihr auf jeden Fall, gar kein Problem..." :Keks: 
Und den Abend habe ich mit Physio und der Kohlenhydratverdauung verbracht - ausnahmsweise mal ein angenehmes Thema, v.a., wenn man schon BC-ML-Skript 3 hinter sich hat. Jetzt habe ich noch ein bisschen Akustik gemacht, aber nicht mehr wirklich viel geschafft. BC und Histo bleiben wohl heute auf der Strecke... :Nixweiss:

----------


## schenky

So, endlich habe ich alle Anatomiescheine ! Ende Juli noch die Neurophysioklausur und dann gehts auch schon ins 4.  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@schenky: Glckswunsch!!! :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Glckwunsch!!!!!!!!  :Party:  Das freut mich sehr fr dich. Dann auf ins vierte Semester!  :Party: 

Wie war denn die Klausur? Sind viele durchgefallen?

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch Schenky!

Noch 2 Seminare und nie wieder Vorklinik  :Party:

----------


## schenky

Schn wrs  :Smilie: 

@ Cassy , ich glaube 3 oder 4. Es war sber vergleichsweise schwer durchzufallen ;)

----------


## abi07

Boah, toll, ich habe nchstes Semester Physio-Seminar bei Mister "die Foschung ist das Wichtigste im Leben"... :Keks: 
Und dann auch noch zwei Referate  20 min - reicht nicht eines??? 
Der tolle Tag wird dann noch durch den Histo-Kurs komplettiert - mein absolutes Lieblingsfach.  :kotzen:

----------


## Adrenalino

Menno... Konzentration echt am Bode, heut geht gar nix  :Frown:  Obs an der Hitze liegt!?  *schwitz*..

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Hm, kann gut sein @Adrenalino. Aber manchmal hat man so komsiche Tage. Bei mir gehts - habe heut zum ersten Mal das in Physio geschafft was ich mir vorgenommen hatte...  ::-winky: 
Jetzt noch Histo und BC...  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, jetz muss ich mal hier ausheulen. so ein sch*** tag heute..hab den ganzen vormittag versucht anatomie zu lernen, aber es wollte einfach nix in meinen kopf rein, was mich natrlich noch viel mehr frustriert hat! totaler teufelskreis.
jetz gehts aber schon etwas besser und ich versuch jetz noch ein bisschen was zu machen....

----------


## CFT-20

alles wird gut  :peng: .

heut vormittag schn im freibad gewesen, bisschen abkhlen. bin dann heut mal einfach so in histo gewesen, konnte so schon mal die vorbereitung fr morgen mir sparen und nochn bisschen wiederholen.
ansonsten paar physioaltklausuren gemacht, thermo und leistung wiederholt. lief ganz gut... 

jetz no bisserl biochemie - immunologie. danach fein pumpen gehen!!!11

----------


## horsedoc

mal ohne Frust: scheinfrei!!! ::-dance:

----------


## Strodti

Du hast das gut  :Keks:

----------


## horsedoc

> Du hast das gut


Nee, Ssser- V-E-R-D-I-E-N-T! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

wenn alles gut luft bin ich ab mittwoch auch scheinfrei...
das seltsame ist, ich kreuze die themen der prfungen im moment bei mediscript mit 95 % ..... so toll war ich noch nie, irgendwas is da noch faul  ::-angel:

----------


## Strodti

Irgendwann kann man die Fragen auswendig *g*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Alles was ich mir vorgenommen hatte auer Bc heute geschafft. Ist ganz zufriedenstellend; dennoch isses nach wie vor sauviel...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hardyle

Argh ... und ich komm dafr irgendwie berhaupt nicht voran mit Histo, hab ich das Gefhl! Fhl mich voll erschlagen!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

> Argh ... und ich komm dafr irgendwie berhaupt nicht voran mit Histo, hab ich das Gefhl! Fhl mich voll erschlagen!


 :Meine Meinung: 
Histo ist grausam hoch 10. Meine Leistungen gestern in Histo: Bin der StudiVz-Gruppe "Wenn mein Kind spter Histo mag, kommt es in den Disse-Raum" beigetreten. 

@Horsedoc: Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

N Morghn Allerseits!
Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir Histo sehr viel lieber ist als Physio... auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich im Moment eher durch Histo falle...
mal sehen was heute so alles geht... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stina 1

> Boah, toll, ich habe nchstes Semester Physio-Seminar bei Mister "die Foschung ist das Wichtigste im Leben"...
> ...


Das ist echt bel. Ich kenn ja nur ein paar Vorlesungen von ihm, aber die waren unter aller... :Meine Meinung: 

Das Seminar ist auch noch eine Pflichtveranstaltung!

Viel Glck fr alle bei den Testaten und Klausuren. 
@abi07:Vielen Dank fr die Glckwnsche!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Stina, du bist auch Wrzburgerin?? Das wute ich gar nicht... :Grinnnss!: 
Ich kotze mit Physio.... hab ewig gekreuzt und das Gefhl als knnte ich nix... :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

@Stina: Oh ja, ich war in drei oder vier VLs und es war echt...ohne Worte...

@Miss: In Physio fhle ich mich im Moment noch am besten vorbereitet, obwohl ich Thermo und Leistung noch gar nicht gemacht habe und Blut heute nicht so toll gekreuzt habe. Aber insgesamt geht das schon. 
Biochemie ist dagegen bodenlos - hab heute eine Altklausur gemacht: 13 Punkte.  :Keks: 
Und von Histo will ich gar nicht reden. 
Wer prft dich denn?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- wer mich prft?? D.D. ,. muss ich mehr sagen?  :Keks:  Bei wem bist du?
Naja, und Biochemie bin ich auch nicht so toll.. brigens.. Man hat halt null Zeit fr alle Fcher jeden Tag. Mir fehlt noch Akustik, Optik und Motorik..  :Keks:  Ob ich Motorik weglassen sollte?

----------


## Tessie

Bin ja auch wieder mal hier...
Mir fiel gestern die reinste Gerllhalde vom Herzen, nachdem ich sechs Wochen nach den anderen Leuten auch noch den Ana2-Schein geschafft habe. So ein Rigorosum (wegen einem fehlenden Punkt wohlgemerkt) ist super ekelhaft. :kotzen:  
Wir haben zwar schon den Abend zuvor geschrieben und die richtigen Lsungen waren auch schon an der Hausfassade angehngt worden, blo das ein Witzbold die hat mitgehen lassen und die groe Masse der spter rausgekommenen Leute ihre Antworten nicht vergleichen konnte. :Nixweiss: 
So knapp 90 von 150 mssen aber trotzdem noch mal ins Rigo2. :Keks: 

Jetzt steht aber BC lernen an, sofern mein Kreislauf bei dieser drckenden Schwle nicht kollabiert...

Euch Wrzburgern noch viel Glck und Erfolg bei den Prfungen! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Juhu, gerade in Physio 87,5% gekreuzt... (also das ergibt sich, wenn ich nur die Aufgaben kreuze, deren Themen ich schon drauf habe und welche dann richtig beantwortet sind...)  ::-winky: 
Jetzt noch Kohlenhydrate fertig und dann Histo Lunge und Trachea...

----------


## CFT-20

mh. heute physio blut blut blut und bissi optik gelernt, 3 altklausuren gekreuzt. die altklausuren liefen super. ansonsten heute histokurs gehabt: prinzipiell alle prparate erkannt.... jetz muss "nur" noch die theorie (zahn, auge...) sitzen. aber dafr hab i ja gut 4 tage zeit, nach physio.  :Grinnnss!: 

am wochenende und den rest der woche wird fleissig physio ak gekreuzt und die themen von oben bis unten wiederholt. nebenbei guck ich mir vielleicht nochmal das ein oder andere thema in bc an, damit es nich ganz in vergessenheit gert...

----------


## Hardyle

> Histo ist grausam hoch 10. Meine Leistungen gestern in Histo: Bin der StudiVz-Gruppe "Wenn mein Kind spter Histo mag, kommt es in den Disse-Raum" beigetreten.


Hehe, wie geil, da will ich auch rein. ;)

Oh je, an Physio will ich noch gar nicht denken, die Klausur ist gleich am Montag in einer Woche, 3 Tage nach der schriftl. Histoklausur ... das wird noch mal so ein Powerwochenende, da ich vorher wohl nicht groartig dazu komme etwas zu machen - ich schiebs noch vor mir her. 

Fr heute aber erstmal mit dem Respir. System abgeschlossen, morgen geht's weiter!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Oh, DD, das tut mir leid - aber vielleicht wird es gar nicht so schlimm, wie du jetzt denkst... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Ich hab bei der Frau V.
Und Physio hrt sich doch super an bei dir!

@Hardyle: Histo schriftlich? Da wrde ich was drum geben...
Ja, trete auch der Gruppe bei!  :Top: 

Naja, ich hab gestern noch eine BC-Klausur gekreuzt und diesmal waren es sogar nur 12 Punkte. Absolut unterirdisch. Und davon war noch verdammt viel geraten - ich wei echt nicht, wie ich in weniger als 2 Wochen neben Physio und Histo noch so viel lernen soll, dass es auf 18 Punkte hoch geht...

@Tessie: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Ich bin noch immer nicht scheinfrei  :was ist das...?:  Muss noch knapp 2 Wochen bis zur letzten regulren Prfung warten. Und die letzten Scheine gibts am 20.07. also knapp vor Ende der Nachreichfrist.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich habe echt dasselbe Problem. Momentan geht fast die ganze Zeit fr Physio und Histo drauf. Ich mach mir halt wegrn Histo auch Stress, da wir den D.D. ja im kleinen  Kurs hatten und er jedes mal vorher ein Seminar gehalten hat und dann bei lauter Spezial-Zeug meinte, dass wir das ja nun gemacht haben und auch in der Prfung verlangen knnen..  :Keks: 
Naja, also keine Ahnung, wie das zu schaffen sein soll mit Physio und BC...  :Party:

----------


## Hardyle

> @Hardyle: Histo schriftlich? Da wrde ich was drum geben...
> Ja, trete auch der Gruppe bei!


Oh ja und du musst wirklich jedes Fizzelprotein, das eine Zelle bildet wissen und jede immunhistologische Anfrbung und eben einfach alles, weil so tief ins Detail gefragt wird ... =(

@Cassy: Aber das ist in Ulm auch nicht besser. Unsere 4. Semester schreiben jetzt noch BioCh und wer es auf Anhieb nicht besteht hat den Nachschreibetermin 2 Tage vor der Nachreichfrist! *bld*

----------


## CleFuh

> Oh ja und du musst wirklich jedes Fizzelprotein, das eine Zelle bildet wissen und jede immunhistologische Anfrbung und eben einfach alles, weil so tief ins Detail gefragt wird ... =(
> 
> @Cassy: Aber das ist in Ulm auch nicht besser. Unsere 4. Semester schreiben jetzt noch BioCh und wer es auf Anhieb nicht besteht hat den Nachschreibetermin 2 Tage vor der Nachreichfrist! *bld*


Ich glaub des wird bei der Klausur net so schlimm, der wird net sooo ins Detail gehen wie bei der ersten *hoff*
Wird scho laufen  :Top:

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Aber habt ihr dann gar keine mndlich-praktische Prfung am Mikroskop mehr? 

@Miss: Die V. meinte am Do, dass ihr alles zu langweilig ist (normale Prparate) und sie deswegen auch Klinikprparate und viel Physio und BC fragt...
Zu *langweilig*?????  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- oh man, das hrt sich ja auch nicht so toll an. Habe gehrt, dass V. viel Embryo fragen soll... h, nur zur Info...m wei nicht ob sich das auf jede Prfung bezogen hat.
Bin mit Optik fast durch... hab ewig gebraucht, aber dafr sitzt es auch... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Nun nachher noch respiratorischer Trakt fr Histo... BC bleibt mal wieder auf der Strecke, schtze ich..  :Keks:

----------


## Milka81

Nur noch 1 Referat u 2 Klausuren.. letzten Schein am 27.7. bis dahin voll Uni..
Ich muss um einen spten mndl Termin beten, sonst... :Blush:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Wrzburger Histo Fans:
Naja, keine Panik, ist ja nicht so, dass das wichtig ist, was ein Prfer fragt, sondern, mit welchen Antworten er einen bestehen lsst. 
Will heien: Die knnen von mir aus krasse Sachen fragen, aber wenn man die "Basis" beantworten kann, ist das immernoch zu machen, oder?!

----------


## Arman

@Adrenalino
wenn ich eure Berichte so lese, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es in Heidelberg irgendwie viel entspannter zugeht.

viel Erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## abi07

@Arman: Naja, das vielleicht nicht, aber im Moment ist es halt ein bisschen stressig...und es tummeln sich zu viele Wrzburger hier, die sich gegenseitig verrckt machen... :hmmm...: 

@Miss: Okay, wenn sie mich Embryo-Sachen fragt, kann ich sie ihr leider nicht beantworten - hab mich mit diesem Fach noch nie auseinander gesetzt.

@Adrenalino: Hast Recht - ich hoffe einfach, dass ich mit meinem Halbwissen davonkomme. 

So, nachdem ich heute Vormittag nochmal ein BC-Klausur unterirdisch gekreuzt habe (12 Punkte - also 40%), lief die letzte jetzt endlich mal wenigstens etwas "besser" - 17 Punkte und damit nur einen Punkt vom sicheren Bestehen entfernt. Findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass die Klausuren im Laufe der Jahre einfacher geworden sind? Habe das nmlich schon von ein paar Leuten gehrt und hoffe einfach mal, dass es stimmt!

So, fr heute ist Schluss. Mit Physio bin ich jetzt einmal mit dem Lernen durch (wobei Nerv und Muskel einfach Mist ist) und habe die themensortierten Fragen gekreuzt. Ab morgen dann also die Altklausuren. Ist echt das angenehmste Fach, finde ich. 
Und Histo - naja, wie gesagt, Halbwissen (oder doch eher Viertel- oder Achtel-???)!  ::-oopss:

----------


## CFT-20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy4Y20dOlKs

... physio akustik und vestibularsystem wiederholt, restliche altklausuren gekreuzt, waren (auch wenn ich mir jetzt keine freunde mit mache  :Grinnnss!:  ) eigentlich easy. hab dann noch mein wissen zum thema blut bisserl aufgefrischt und ergnzt. schlielich blieb noch sehhr viel zeit fr biochemie brig, sodass ich mir das thema immunologie, leber/biotransformation, spurenelemente und sporadisch niere (wei ned wieso, aber des stand in der DR halt drin) angesehen hab.

morgen hab ich mir mal aufn plan geschrieben in physio das komplette nerven-gedns (eine meiner lieblingsthemen  ::-bee: ) nochmal anzuschauen, ansonsten biochemie atmungskette, apoptose und evtl. noch den signaltransduktions-/hormonquark. letzteres ist fr's histotestat sicher auch ned verkehrt, wenn das richtige prparat vor einem liegt....  :Loove:

----------


## Hardyle

> @Hardyle: Aber habt ihr dann gar keine mndlich-praktische Prfung am Mikroskop mehr?


Wir haben zustzlich zur Schriftlichen noch eine praktische Prfung (ein Glck nicht mndlich, sondern wir mssen malen und differenzialdiagn. abgrenzen anhand von 2 Prparaten).




> Ich glaub des wird bei der Klausur net so schlimm, der wird net sooo ins Detail gehen wie bei der ersten *hoff*
> Wird scho laufen


Na, darauf wrde ich mich nicht verlassen. So lieb er ja ist, er kann echt ganz schn miese Detail-Fragen stellen! Er wei einfach zu viel!  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Ah, also "nur" Prparat erkennen und dann ab dafr. Naja, im Endeffekt kommt es auf das Gleiche raus - man muss halt die Theorie beharrschen und das Zeug erkennnen.


Werde jetzt noch ein paar Fitzelsachen in Physio anschauen, v.a. Blutgerinnung, und dann Altklausuren machen.

----------


## Arman

> Findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass die Klausuren im Laufe der Jahre einfacher geworden sind? Habe das nmlich schon von ein paar Leuten gehrt und hoffe einfach mal, dass es stimmt!


also in Heidelberg hat man zunchst auch das Gefhl, dass es im allgemeinen leichter wird.
Liegt aber in erster Linie daran, dass sich Themenschwerpunkte ndern, und man eben nicht unbedingt DAS gelernt hat, was noch 2002 in den Klausuren gefragt wurde.
Vielleicht ist es bei euch ja hnlich...

----------


## Cassy

Wenn es euch zu leicht erscheint dann kommt zu uns  :Grinnnss!:  Bei uns sind die Profs grad auf dem Trip "Wir machen die Klausuren alle schwerer, das System insgesamt strenger und dann wird vor dem Physikum besser ausgesiebt; dann ist vielleicht mehr als einer der letzten Pltze im Physikum drin"  :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

@Cassy: Nein, danke...ist ja jetzt auch nicht allgemein so - das hat sich nur auf Biochemie bezogen. 

@Arman: Ja, das kann sein...aber die lteren Klausuren gehen schon extrem ins Detail.

----------


## tortet

Kenne ich irgenwoher....

bei uns sind sie gerade auf dem Embroylogie-Trip.
Ausserdem sind verschiedene Neuerungen (zustzliche Klausuren, Makroskopie in einem Semester) eingefhrt worden, um die Durchfallraten zu erhhen.

Ich wrde mich echt freuen, das Physikum zu packen, aber momentan sehe ich da schwarz. Bin echt deprimiert....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tessie

Kann sich dieses Biochemie-Buch nicht selber lesen? Ich mag keine Enzymkinetik... Ich mochte Kinetik in Chemie schon nicht... :kotzen: 

Und morgen hol ich meine Einladung frs Vorphysikum ab. Mal sehen ob ich dann so  :Oh nee...:  oder so ::-dance:  drauf bin, wenn ich meine Prfer kenne. Waaaah!

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Wrzburger Histo Freunde:
Meint ihr, dass die embryonale Entwicklung irgendwo eine WICHTIGE Rolle spielt, die man frs Bestehen unbedingt wissen muss??

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Adrenalino- also ich lern gar kein Embryo; ich wei eh nicht wie ich das alles schaffen soll... ich lern auch keine Zahnentwicklung und Ovarialzyklus will ich mir auch schenken... Es ist so zum kotzen mit der Stoffmenge...  :Keks:  :Keks: 
Ob die sich schon denken, dass die Drittsemester schlecht vorbereitet sind? Weil echt viele Leute am Freitag noch gar nicht angefangen hatten...

----------


## Hardyle

Hey, mal eine Frage, wie oft wird eigentlich die schwarze Reihe neu aufgelegt?

----------


## Muriel

Zu meiner Zeit damals war es in etwa alle anderthalb Jahre.

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Ist doch ziemlich unregelmig, oder? 

@Adrenalino: Ich lerne auch kein Embryo - kannst du dir ja denken!  :hmmm...:  
Aber wenn du zu viel Zeit hast, dann lern doch das Zeug, was im Kurs/Seminar gesagt wurde/wird. 

Heute war kein produktiver Tag. Auerdem macht es mich langsam echt aggressiv, dass jedes Mal, wenn ich online gehe (was schon einige Male am Tag der Fall ist) auf web.de ein neues Jackson-Bild mit neuem "spannenden Artikel" zu sehen ist...passiert denn nichts mehr in der Welt???  :Hh?:

----------


## Hardyle

Oh man, ich bin immer noch nicht ganz durch mit Wiederholen. Das zieht sich echt hin - oder ich bin einfach sooooooooooooo langsam ...  *hmmpf* 
Aber immerhin haben wir heute schon mal Prfungssimulation gemacht - das war auch noch mal ganz hilfreich fr die prakt. Prfung!

----------


## abi07

Physiofrage: 

"Sie bekommen einen Unfallverletzten in Ihre Ambulanz. Von ihm werden folgende Werte bestimmt: [...]

Welche Aussage trifft fr diesen Patienten *am wahrscheinlichsten* zu?
A. Der Patient bekommt eine Marcumartherapie.
B. Der Patient gehrt dem britischen Knigshaus an und hat die Bluterkrankheit geerbt (Faktor VIII-Mangel).
C. Dem Patienten wurde bereits Heparin verabreicht.
D. Der Patient hat einen Leberschaden.
E. Der Patient leidet unter einer Thrombozytopenie.

Wenn B von den Werten her richtig wre, knnte man es trotzdem anzweifeln...es ging schlielich um eine WAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT - und bevor ich jemanden aus dem britischen Knigshaus behandle, tritt eher ein medizinisches Wunder ein... ::-oopss: 

Gut, dass B eh nicht richtig war... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, bin im Eimer. Bis eben Physio gekreuzt und dafr, dass mir noch immer Akustik,Vestib.system, Motorik und Sensorik fehlen bin ich mit 50% sehr zufrieden.. wird schon. Morgen und Mi kommt dann noch der Rest.
Auerdem heute Zunge, Zhne und Speicheldrsen in Histo gemacht (und im Kurs Leber mit laktierender Brustdrse verwechselt...  :Keks:  )und BC Glykolyse-EmzymRegulation und sowas gemacht...
Nun geh ich pennen... :schnarch...:

----------


## DocOZ

...und ich hab die laktierende brust immer mit der schilddrse verwechselt  :Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Das ist echt tzend, finde ich. Ich verwechsel halt immer Leber... und mit Geschlechtszeug hab ich es auch nicht... ::-oopss:  Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich zumindest ein lymphatisches Organ bekomme... :Love:

----------


## CFT-20

heute is endlich mein mp3 player angekommen. den muss ich nach embryo erstmal ausprobieren.  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...: 

ansonsten gehts halt munter weiter... versuch noch mal alles zu lesen und mir entfallene dinge aufzunehmen. akustik und vestibularsystem habsch bereits heut geschafft, es kommen noch optik, thermoregulation, leistung und blut. wobei thermo und leistung ziemlich langweilige themen sind, die werden nur berflogen. morgen dann nochmal nerv und muskel sowie fleiig die Altklausuren kreuzen....  :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

> ...und ich hab die laktierende brust immer mit der schilddrse verwechselt


und ich sie heute mit der Prostata ....  :Grinnnss!: 

Mist. so wird das nix Freitag *weiter  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  *

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Frusteinkauf is schon topp, der Markt verdient mit uns Physikumsgestrten jede Menge 8[ hab mir nen DS gekauft obwohl ich momentan nicht mal zum gamen Zeit htte. Sehr gut.

Werd ma schaun dass ich die Medilearnskripte fr ZNS durchkriege heute und nachher am Abend noch n bisschen Sport, und nachts weiterlernen.. Tausche Physikum gegen Niere.

----------


## Adrenalino

Zum Thema Histo in Wrzburg.... kanns kaum glauben, aber einer der Prfer (V.S.) hatte gestern im Seminar verkndet, er fragt auch die Ultrastruktur der Niere ab, wo dann Dinge wie "Catenin" genannt werden mssen... 
Echt krass.. HISTO heit das doch eigentlihc, oder?! 
Naja, ich hoffe, man besteht auch, wenn man die Tubuli erkennen, bennen und auseinander halten kann und zu der gesamten Nierenfunktion noch bissl was erzhlen kann..

Abgesehen davon hab ich eine Prostata, laktierende Mamma noch gar net angesehen.. (ebenso Cervix und Zeugs..) berhaupt der weibl. Geschlechstrakt mit den ganzen Hormonen und Zyklen.. 
Auge mag ich auch nicht und der ganze erste "allgemeine" Teil, hoffe ich, dass der nicht so stark im Zentrum der Prfung liegt.. *seufz* 
Ich hab langsam auch keine Lust mehr..
Dabei ist das Skript ja "die Grundlage, die nicht zum Bestehen ausreicht" *args*

----------


## Brownie

sooooo kurz vor der scheinfreiheit und doch sooooooo weit entfernt  :kotzen: 

heute prfung gehabt.... also warum wir pathobiochemie in der ausfhrlichkeit machen mussten, versteh ich ja immer noch nicht. aber das heute war ja noch der Abschuss.
Es sind 2 Vorlesungen nicht gehalten worden, zu der einen bekamen wir wenigstens das skript. von der 2. VL hatten wir gar nichts, was uns irgendwie einen anhaltspunkt gegeben hat, was wir lernen sollten.... tja und zu den beiden vls gabs insgesamt 6 Fragen. na danke. und der unpathoanteil in der prfung also der biochemische war der ober-abschuss. 
Korinthenkackerei ist echt nichts dagegen. und dann frag ich mich immer wieder, liest eigentlich irgendwer mal seine fragen bevor er sie einreicht???
Es wird sol langsam echt schwierig eine Falsch-Antwort von einer Tippfehlerantwort zu unterscheiden  :Keks: 

morgen noch die mndliche anatomieprfung, wo ich wenn ich richtig gerechnet hab noch 1 von 5 Punkten brauch und dann noch ein bissel Glck, dass die pathobio noch Fragen rausnimmt, dann wre ich auch scheinfrei.....

----------


## abi07

Hab keine Lust mehr, ber die Uni nachzudenken und/oder zu reden...also deswegen jetzt mal Frust der anderen Art: 

Zwei Zehntel??? Zwei Zehntel??? Ich glaub es einfach nicht...naja, aber Hauptsache das maillot jaune ruht in 2,5 Wochen auf den richtigen Schultern...

Go, Lance!!!  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Wovon zum Geier sprichst du???  :Aufgepasst!:  Ich tippe auf Sport?? 
@Adrenalino- ich hab echt keinen Plan.... Lern nur total  oberflchlich diesmal, weil die Zeit einfach zu knapp ist... werd ab Do. voll Histo durchziehen...und dann wahrscheinlich durch BC fallen... eventuell mach ich BC auch gleich erst nchstes Sem mit Attest... mal sehen... Jedenfalls ist es echt stressig. Hab heut den ganzen Tag Akustik gemacht....  :Keks:  ..naja, und bissl Regelkreise Appetit-und Hunger usw...

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Wie kann man das nur nicht wissen - steht auf den ganzen Nachrichtenseiten gleich unter meinem "Lieblingsthema" Michael Jackson (das sich hoffentlich bis zum Anfang der Semesterferien erschpft haben wird): Astana, das Team von Lance Armstrong, hat heute das Teamzeitfahren der diesjhrigen Tour gewonnen. Und dabei haben sie es geschafft, auf den bisherigen Trger des gelben Trikots genau die 40 Sekunden gutzumachen, die dieser an Vorsprung auf Lance hatte. Somit liegen sie jetzt gemeinsam auf dem 1. Platz, aber Lance bekommt das Trikot nicht, weil er 2 Zehntel oder sowas Rckstand hat. Steht aber in jeder Liste mit 0:00:00 drin. 

So, jetzt bist du im Bilde. Man muss sich schlielich auf die wichtigen Dinge des Lebens konzentrieren. Und der 8. Toursieg ist definitiv wichtiger als Physio, BC und Histo.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Bye Bye Vorklinik... ich bin SCHEINFREI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! Nie wieder Biochemie, Anatomie oder Physio Praktika oder Seminare. 
 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Glckwunsch! Dann kannst du ja jetzt (nach dem ausgiebigen Feiern) voll frs Physikum durchstarten! Und ansonsten: immer schn le tour schauen und dem Lance alle Daumen drcken!  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi...  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Danke fr die Info. Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter wei ist DD sicher begeistert, wenn ich ihm das erzhle...statt "Zonula occludens...und disjunct hier disjunct da... "  :Grinnnss!: 
@Strodti- Glckwunsch!! Das bse P geht dann auch noch vorbei,...  :Top:

----------


## abi07

Also die V. fnde es bestimmt lustig, wenn ich davon in der Prfung anfange...die kriegt ja auch immer einen lang anhaltenden Lachanfall, wenn sie sich verspricht oder das Mikro komische Gerusche macht. Man wei dann immer nicht so ganz genau, was eigentlich so lustig ist, aber ja...nee, ist schon irgendwie cool die Frau. Und wre toll, wenn ich morgen in einer Woche auch noch so denken wrde!

----------


## Meuli

> @abi...  Danke fr die Info. Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter wei ist DD sicher begeistert, wenn ich ihm das erzhle...statt "Zonula occludens...und disjunct hier disjunct da... "


Musst halt zur Not was ber Ornithologie, Botanik oder kologie erzhlen ...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauta

Glckwunsch Strodti!!! Du schaffst das!

----------


## CFT-20

heut war's dann doch zu viel physio. hab kurzerhand blut gegen hormone ausgetauscht, damit ich fr histo/bc noch was gemacht hab.

morgen is denn endspurt fr die erste der kommenden vier prfungen ~~ 

egal, jedenfalls:
In knapp 2 Wochen (+- 2 Tage  :Grinnnss!:  ) ist das Semester vorbei!!!11111111111111

----------


## Cassy

Super Strodti!!!!  :Party:

----------


## Brownie

> Bye Bye Vorklinik... ich bin SCHEINFREI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! Nie wieder Biochemie, Anatomie oder Physio Praktika oder Seminare.



da kann ich mich nun auch einreihen!  ::-dance:

----------


## Cassy

Waahhh... ich muss noch eine Woche und einen Tag warten, das macht mich wahnsinnig  :Hh?: 

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass es eine mndliche Prfung ist; nix schlimmeres als das.

----------


## abi07

@Cassy: Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen! Mndlich ist immer schlimm, egal, welches Fach. Aber du schaffst das sicher!!!  :Top: 

So, heute wird nur noch Physio gemacht - was sich anbietet, wenn man bedenkt, dass in 12 Stunden Klausur ist. 

Und sonst kann ich nur sagen, Freitag wird spannend - ich freu mich schon!!! Leider wird es da aber noch nichts mit live im TV...aber ARD und ZDF haben ja Ticker (nur zieht es einem bei dem von der ARD immer wieder die Schuhe aus - sprachlich eine Katastrophe!)

----------


## Hardyle

@Strodti: Congratz!!!

Heute morgen praktische Histo-Prfung gehabt und es lief echt gut. Ich hatte auch wahnsinnig Glck mit den Prparaten - Milz und Nebenniere > dafr htten sie noch nicht mal unbedingt ein Mirkoskop aufstellen brauchen lol. Hoffe das Ergebnis ist dann auch so wie mein Gefhl. Die Prparate, die die Gruppen nach mir hatten htte ich echt nicht gewollt ... 
Naja am Freitag morgens um 7 noch die schriftliche und langsam ist die Luft raus was Histo-Lernen angeht - ich vergess einfach auch alles wieder was ich mal gelernt hatte *hmmpf*. 
Eigentlich sollte ich ja mal gescheit Physio lernen, aber so recht komm ich da noch nicht voran. Morgen hoffentlich ...

Noch 1 Woche mit 3 Klausuren _left_ dann nur noch den Psychoblockkurs absitzen ...

----------


## Lava

Hach, die Kinners werden erwachsen *schnief*

----------


## Mbali

ich beneide euch echt, ihr seid der vorklinik fast entkommen^^

naja, ich kann wenigstens sagen, dass ich das 2. semester hinter mi habe und mit keinem fach in verzug bin... das reicht mir vorerst^^

----------


## Brownie

> Waahhh... ich muss noch eine Woche und einen Tag warten, das macht mich wahnsinnig 
> 
> Das Schlimme daran ist, dass es eine mndliche Prfung ist; nix schlimmeres als das.


aber nein. ich bin ab sofort ein Positiver Ruhepol habe ich beschlossen  :hmmm...:   wenn man sich nur verrckt macht, verliert man erst recht den blick frs wesentliche  :hmmm...:  deswegen sag ich dir, nein das wird nicht schlimmer als alles andere. es wird gut! 
ich hatte heute auch die letzte mndliche anatomieprfung und als ich hrte, wer mir gleich im prfungsraum gegenbersitzen wird, wollte ich glatt sterben gehen. Aber es lief super und ich habe 4 von den 5 Punkten bekommen. und zum Bestehen fehlte mir nur noch einer.  ::-dance:

----------


## Strodti

Auf gehts... Ab in die Bib. Heute und morgen werden die beiden Histo Skripte durchgearbeitet.

----------


## Arman

> @Cassy: Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen! Mndlich ist immer schlimm, egal, welches Fach. Aber du schaffst das sicher!!! 
> 
> So, heute wird nur noch Physio gemacht - was sich anbietet, wenn man bedenkt, dass in 12 Stunden Klausur ist. 
> 
> Und sonst kann ich nur sagen, Freitag wird spannend - ich freu mich schon!!! Leider wird es da aber noch nichts mit live im TV...aber ARD und ZDF haben ja Ticker (nur zieht es einem bei dem von der ARD immer wieder die Schuhe aus - sprachlich eine Katastrophe!)


hm?
sprichst du von der Tour?

----------


## Hardyle

Und, ich habs mal wieder nicht geschafft frh aufzustehen um was zu lernen ... naja, man muss auch mal ausschlafen, oder?  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

ganz deine meinung!
is nur nervig, dass ich jetz dann zu physik muss, um mich frs praktikum einzuschreiben..sonst htt ich erst um 2 zum anatomieseminar gemusst..wr natrlich schn gewesen, da morgen mal wieder anatomie testat ist...
aber hab trotzdem bis um 8 ausgeschlafen und dann erst um 9 angefangen nochmal den stoff durchzugehn.

----------


## abi07

> hm?
> sprichst du von der Tour?


Von was denn sonst???  :bhh:   :Grinnnss!: 

So, Physio liegt hinter uns. Ich gebe dazu mal keinen Kommentar ab - bin gleich nach Hause gefahren, um nicht ber die Klausur reden zu mssen. Jetzt mache ich ein bisschen HIsto und BC und dann gehts ins freie Mikroskopieren. 

@Hardyle: Schn, dass es fr dich so gut gelaufen ist!!!

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: oh, tut mir leid, dass es nicht so gut lief!

----------


## CFT-20

~_~

physioklausur lief bei mir nicht so rosig, war vor und whrend der klausur verdammt nervs gewesen (oder sollte ich pltzlich nen ruhetremor bekommen haben?  :Grinnnss!:  ). nach der klausur habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich einige dumme fehler gemacht habe. wer aufgaben lesen kann, ist mal wieder klar im vorteil. summa summarum hab ich aber bestanden, auch wenn's knapp war.

den rest der woche gibbet nu fullpower histo. heute hab ich blut (+blutbildung), auge und zahnentwicklung geschafft.

----------


## Strodti

@Wrzburger Physio-Geplagte:  :Grinnnss!:  Das wird! Notfalls halt beim 2. Mal.

@Hardyle: Ausschlafen ist wichtig. Immerhin sind wir Studenten. Dazu gehrt ab und an in der Woche feiern und auch morgens mal die Vorlesung Vorlesung sein zu lassen und den Wecker weiterzustellen.

----------


## Hardyle

@CFT: Oh, da geht es dir wie mir. Ich berles auch immer die Kleinigkeiten in der Aufgabenstellung.  ::-oopss: 

So Leute, ich hab jetzt echt genug von Histo. Entweder ich besteh das Ding morgen, oder ich schreibs halt nach ... schei drauf, ich relax jetzt noch ein bisschen am PC. Dann geh ich schlafen und morgen um 7 bitte Daumen drcken. ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

ganz viel erfolg morgen, ich drck dir die daumen.
an mich darf dann um 12 gedacht werden, obwohl ich auch langsam so die einstellung von hardyle hab..wenn ichs nich besteh, dann wiederhol ichs halt.
mich rgerts nur, dass ich wieder in dem raum bin, mit den doofen prfern. na ja, that's life.
ich les jetz noch etwas und dann gehts in die heia.
gute nacht

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Physio war echt mal richtig beschissen! Die spinnen doch, oder? Naja, ich hab auch zu spt angefangen.. dennoch knapp bestanden, zum Glck.  :Woow: 
Muss echt im nchsten Semester mehr tun, hab keinen Bock mehr auf den Druck. 
Eben Histo Blut, Herz-Kreislauf, Lymphatische Organe& Immunsystem und respiratorischen Trakt wiederholt. Morgen frh gehts weiter... Histo ist mir jedenfalls viiiiiiieeeeel lieber als Physio...  :Love:

----------


## netfinder

> Physio war echt mal richtig beschissen! Die spinnen doch, oder? Naja, ich hab auch zu spt angefangen.. dennoch knapp bestanden, zum Glck. 
> *Muss echt im nchsten Semester mehr tun, hab keinen Bock mehr auf den Druck.* 
> Eben Histo Blut, Herz-Kreislauf, Lymphatische Organe& Immunsystem und respiratorischen Trakt wiederholt. Morgen frh gehts weiter... Histo ist mir jedenfalls viiiiiiieeeeel lieber als Physio...


Hey, das hab ich mir 6 Jahre lang gesagt^^

----------


## abi07

Ich wei zwar nicht, wie es ging, aber Physio ist ziemlich gut fr mich ausgefallen... :Grinnnss!:  Aber die Klausur war trotzdem Mist. Ich hatte kein gutes Gefhl, aber wahrscheinlich ziemliche viele von den Aufgaben, bei denen ich zwischen 2 oder 3 Sachen geraten habe, richtig. Ich frag mich nur gerade, warum ihr @CFT/Miss was von bestanden/nicht bestanden schreibt...kann man doch so jetzt noch nicht sagen, oder??? 

Naja, damit ist die am wenigsten schlimme Klausur weg. Jetzt kommen noch Histo und BC - und ich kann deine Meinung so gar nicht teilen, Miss... ::-oopss: 

Egal, heute ist erstmal die erste "richtige" Etappe bei der Tour. Can't wait!!! :Top: 

EDIT: Und mein "lustigstes" Erlebnis gestern war, dass eine Zweitsemesterin gemeint hat, dass sie alle durch den BC-Quickie gefallen sind (vor einer Woche), weil sie ja so sehr am Histo-Lernen sind...und viele von ihnen lassen Histo weg, um sich auf PSYCHO zu konzentrieren!!! Da blieb mir die Spucke weg.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi-  :Grinnnss!:  das mit den Zweities ist lustig.... Problem ist nur, dass die dann wahrscheinlich viel besser sind als wir in Histo, was sich eventuell auf die Durchfallquote auswirkt. 
Die Sache mit dem Bestehen ist so gemeint, dass wir bestanden haben, wenn man nur diese Klausur betrachtet und den Durchschnitt minus 22% nimmt- hnlich wird es ja wohl im nchsten Semester auch laufen... ::-angel:

----------


## Hardyle

@leofgyth: Danke! Ich drck dir auch die Daumen!

Bin gespannt, wie da das Ergebnis wird. Die Klausur war echt mal tricky! KP wie ich das jetzt einschtzen soll ...
Aber irgendwie ist mein Leitspruch gerade, dass ich schon irgendwie auf die Hlfte der Punkte gekommen sein sollte, wenn nicht geh ich halt unter, aber dann gehen sicher auch viele mit mir unter!  ::-oopss: 

Jetzt geht der Physio-Lernmarathon los! 2 1/2 Tage yeah ...

----------


## Adrenalino

na, wie ists bei Hardyle gelaufen??

Zu den Wrzburgern: Als "Zweiti" sag ich mal was dazu ;)
Aaalso ich kenn KEINEN EINZIGEN, der nur mit Psycho berhaupt angefangen hat. ALLE machen NUR Histo. 
Und es stimmt, sind total viele beim Quickie durchgefallen, aber Grund dafr ist wohl eher, dass der "Herr mit dem Vornamen" Aufgaben dran gebracht hat, die KEINE Altfragen waren, und darauf haben sich eben (fast) alle verlassen.. htt ich auch..  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gimlie

AHHHAHAHAHAHHHHH!!!!

Ich hasse Biochemie!!!! Nun brauch ich noch 8 (in Worten acht!) Punkte um zu dem besch***enen Praktikum zugelassen zu werden!!!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Zu allem bel muss ich die nchsten beiden WE auch noch arbeiten  :Wand: 

Das hab ich mal wieder toll hinbekommen mit meinem Zeitmanagement  :kotzen:

----------


## CFT-20

scheidreck. keine lust mehr. heute mnnliche und weibliche geschlechtsorgane, haut und haar, diffuses neuroendokrines system, ohr, speicheldrsen und pankreas "geschafft". es wr nur zu schn, wenn ich es alles so fein in meinem kopf behalte, wie es hier vor mir auf dem blatte steht. 

werd heute wohl noch die lymphatischen organe (milzblutkreislauf!!!  :Grinnnss!:  ) reinkloppen mssen. sonst schaff ich es morgen nie und nimmer mit dem anvisierten stoff halbwegs durchzukommen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mmmm, Milz is sooooo schn  :Love:  Knnten wir nicht mehrere Milzen haben? (ich wei... manche haben tatschlich mehrere..)
Ich hab komplett Rumpfdarm und eben Leber gemacht... Muss heute noch Pankreas, Nebenniere und Schilddrse... sonst habe ich morgen ein Problem... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Meuli

> Mmmm, Milz is sooooo schn  Knnten wir nicht mehrere Milzen haben? (ich wei... manche haben tatschlich mehrere..)


Ich fnd ja mehrere Lebern praktischer ...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-angel:

----------


## Hardyle

> na, wie ists bei Hardyle gelaufen??


Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, es war viiiel besser als mein Gefhl! Ich hab Luftsprnge gemacht. ;) Bzw. ich meine, ich habe echt gut geraten wie es scheint.  :bhh: 
Also wenn das stimmt, was ich mir so auf die Hand "ttowiert" habe, dann hab ich mehr als bestanden. ;)

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Miss: Whow.. da haste ja heut Nacht noch was vor...!  :hmmm...:  
Was findest Du an Milz so dolle? Schlitzmembrane? PALS? *g*

@ Hardyle: Yeees! Glckwunsch!! Schn, dass es doch auch Erfolgserlebnisse gibt!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Was an Milz so toll ist???? Die Frage ist jetzt nicht ernstgemeint, oder?  :hmmm...: 

Den "Schnuzer" erkennt man doch schon makroskopisch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

@Adrenalino: Danke! 
Was steht bei euch jetzt noch an in W?

Mir steht noch ein Marathon-Physio-Wochenende bevor ... Mo morgen 7 Uhr ist Klausur. Heute habe ich mir mal Atemphysio und Sure-Basen-Haushalt angeguckt, Niere mach' ich, glaube ich, nur oberflchlich (berschneidet sich so viel mit Histo) und dann noch Leistungsphysio und den ganzen Rest aus den Themenbereichen von davor. =( Noch zwei Tage kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen.

Montag und Dienstag stehen dann ganz im Zeichen der Medizintechnik  la Physik-Klausur. Mmh nix MC-Fragen, nein Rechnen und zeichnen und ausformulieren ...

Dann hab ichs geschafft. Fast zumindest ;)

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Tja, doch nur noch Pankreas geschafft, aber mir fallen gerade die Augen zu... bringt nix mehr... Aber Schildi und Nebenniere is ja nicht viel  :Meine Meinung: 
@Adrenalino- Ich mag alle Lymphatischen Organe... berhaupt Immunsystem... T-Zell-Differenzierung.... Immunantwort... Lymphfollikel... Waldeyer Rachenring...  :Love:

----------


## abi07

> Waldeyer Rachenring...


Ja, ich auch - bin deswegen fast mal durch das Ana-Testat gefallen.  ::-oopss: 

@Adrenalino: Nicht gleich angegriffen fhlen - ich sag nur, was mir gesagt wurde. Und das war, dass wohl einige Histo weglassen, um sich auf Psycho und Wahlfach zu konzentrieren. Auerdem, dass letzte Woche beim W. alle durchgefallen sind, weil er nicht die Altfragen der Biomediziner drangebracht hat und man ja ber die Musterantworten hinaus absolut nichts lernen konnte. Kommentar dazu: "Er versteht einfach nicht, dass wir nicht zwei Wochen vor dem Histo-Testat auch noch BC lernen knnen."

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa ey! Gerade gibts noch Frhstck bei mir und dann gehts los mit dem 2. Hardcore-Tag. Heute Hypophyse,Nebenniere, Schildi, Blase, Niere und mnnliche Geschl..... Wie soll ich das nur schaffen ohne durchzudrehen??  :Aufgepasst!: ... naja, bis einschlielich Blase geht es ja recht flott... hoffe ich...
Nun erstmal gleich Leber und Pankreas wiederholen... :Keks:

----------


## Hardyle

Ich muss noch schnell meinen Khli fllen - leider gerade den Bus verpasst - und dann geht es weiter mit Physio!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich bin sooo doof. da pack ich extra alles schn in einen ordner, niere und die sachen vom ersten testat und dann lass ich ALLES in erlangen liegen. echt saudmlich.
wenigstens hab ich chemie dabei...aber den ganzen tag chemie is auch doof..da htt ich lieber ein paar entspannende pausen mit anatomie gemacht. nuja.
danke frs daumendrcken brigens, hat sehr gut funktioniert (:

----------


## Hardyle

Waaaaaaaaaah, ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bumen ... h ich meine Formeln nicht mehr!  :Oh nee...:  Atemphysio ist ja ein schreckliches Thema! Wie soll ich das nur alles bis morgen Abend in meinen Kopf kriegen?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Hardyle- ja, das frag ich mich auch... aber bezglich Histo...  ::-oopss: 
Naja, erstmal Hypothalamus-Hypophysen-System und Schilddrse fertig... jetzt Nebenniere und Blase...dann Pause...dann Niere... :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Mrs. D'Arcy

hat jemand ein paar gute Tipps fr die Psycho-Klausur??? Was lernt man am besten? Wie sollte man vorgehen? Reichen Skripte wirklich aus?  :Blush: 

Das ist - als Azyklische - meine letzte Hrde vor dem Physikum und es wre zu bld, hier zu patzen!
Vorab schon mal Danke!!! :Love:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Psycho ist jetzt kein so groer Stress gewesen. Also ich habe ein Wochenende gelernt, wobei es dann doch recht kniffelig war. Es sind insgesamt mehr Leute durchgefallen als vorher zu erwarten war. Aber ich hab nur mit dem Skript gelernt und hab bestanden, sogar ohne je eine Vorlesung gehrt zu haben. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

*ghn* Nun ja, Leistungsphysio und Niere-Wasserhaushalt klappt ja jetzt ganz gut denke ich, bei Atmungsphysio klappt es so lala ... aber morgen habe ich dann noch mal so einen ganzen Stapel alter Themen vor mir, die ich wenigstens berfliegen sollte um es mal wiederholt zu haben. 
Jetzt gerade bin ich definitv zu mde und unkonzentriert!  :schnarch...: 

Ich glaub', ich guck zur Abwechslung noch ein bisschen TV und geh lieber frh ins Bett um morgen frh wieder bei der Sache zu sein ...

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Halte ich fr eine gute Idee - werde ich auch so machen!  :schnarch...: 

@Miss: Na, du schaffst aber viel an einem Tag. Ich hab heute gar nichts geschafft - nur zwei BC-Klausuren gekreuzt und endokrine Organe und Hirn (allerdings extremst oberflchlich) gelernt. Und schon wieder smtliche Speicheldrsen und Verdauungstraktteile durcheinander geworfen...

Und die Tour luft auch nicht so, wie sie sollte, obwohl natrlich noch alles offen ist. Aber unbefriedigend ist es im Moment schon... :grrrr....:

----------


## CFT-20

neuer tag, neues glck.

mal gucken wie viel heute rauszuholen ist.  ::-winky:

----------


## Hardyle

Mmh, ich fhl mich grad voll schlapp und "demotiviert". Liegt aber vielleicht auch am Wetter -hier ists grau in grau. Kann nicht endlich Mittwoch morgen 8 Uhr sein?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mrs. D'Arcy

Miss Verstndnis: Danke fr die Psycho-Antwort. :Top: 

Hoffentlich klappt es!!! Auch dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen!!

----------


## altalena

ich hab keinen bock auf bc  :grrrr....: 
kann nicht schon Donnerstag Abend sein  ::-dance:

----------


## schenky

> AHHHAHAHAHAHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Ich hasse Biochemie!!!! Nun brauch ich noch 8 (in Worten acht!) Punkte um zu dem besch***enen Praktikum zugelassen zu werden!!!!


Glaub mir, BC ist das beste Praktikum in der Vorklinik. Wenn du das Physiopraktikum erlebt hast, wirst du BC lieben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, und ich hasse chemie.
da sagen alle, organic is ja sooo leicht..wo ist das denn bitte leicht? ich versteh irgendwie gar nix. chiral und achiral und r und s...nee, is nix fr mich...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sooo... mnnliche Geschlechtsorgane geschafft... @Wrzburgers- habt ihr Spermatogenese genau gelernt?? Oder reichen die Schritte und dann der genaue Aufbau eines Spermatozoons??  :Nixweiss: 
Jetzt fehlt noch weiblicher Reproduktionstrakt und Hirn.... wie genau lernt ihr Ovarialzyklus?? Auch das nervt total finde ich... :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

Ovarialzyklus auf Histo bezogen mit den ganzen Follikelstufen oder auf Physio mit den ganzen Hormonen?

Ersteres: keine Ahnung, steht erst ab Ende n. Woche aufm Plan. Die Physiovariante fand ich im ML-Skript recht gut erklrt. 2x Text durchlesen, Kurven bunt machen und evtl. nochmal aufmalen, hab ich jetzt nach 3 Wo. immer noch im Kopf (hoffentlich auch in 6-8  :Nixweiss: )

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ovarialzyklus auf Histo bezogen... Physio is ja zum Glck erstmal wurscht..  :hmmm...:

----------


## papiertiger

also bei uns warn da recht viele, recht detaillierte Fragen zu (Welche Zellen produzieren HCG, Welche Zellschicht im Tertirfollikel enthlt Aromatase, dann noch die einzelnen Follikelstadien identifizieren, Zyklusphase identifizieren bei Uterusprparaten, und noch so ne komische Frage, ob die Drsen in der Sekretionsphase gestreckt sind ^^ - zum mnnlichen Counterpart dagegen nur eine Frage) Aber das hilft euch Wrzburgern jetzt auch nur bedingt weiter, Lieblingsthemen sind ja hchts individuell ;)

----------


## tortet

Kennt Ihr das:

man sollte "eigentlich" lernen und treibt sich dann den ganzen Tag auf Youtube herum ...... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe die Neurophysiologie fr morgen soweit fertig, Gedchtnis lernen hat heute aber nicht wirklich geklappt.... Mut zur Lcke....

Noch 2 Wochen, dann ist das Semester vorbei  :Grinnnss!: ))))

----------


## Hardyle

Uiuiui, bin mal gespannt ob das reicht, was ich gelernt habe. Aber so langsam habe ich das Gefhl es kommt Licht ins Dunkle bei einzelnen Sachen bezogen auf die Atemphysio und bei manch anderem denke ich, ich hab schon wieder alles vergessen. Wie schrecklich ist das denn?  :Oh nee...: 
Naja, drckt mir die Daumen morgen frh um 7. 

Wegen Histo:
Also ich muss gestehen ich hab Spermatogenese und Oogenese nur sehr oberflchlich gelernt (kam glaube ich bei uns auch keine Frage dazu dran, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht). Die ganzen Zellen, die dies und jene Stoffe fr den Verlauf von Zyklus und Entwicklung hab ich aber schon alle gelernt. Bei uns gab es nur 4 von 30 Fragen zu den Geschlechtsorganen, eine davon war eine Bildfrage zum Hoden. Bin mir gar nicht mehr sicher was die anderen waren?! Ich glaube etwas zu den Zotten der Plazenta? *grbel* Den Zyklus habe ich mir aber auch schn bunt ausgemalt. ;)

Naja, ich geh noch mal ein paar Sachen durch, dann mach ich mich auf ins Bett. Hundemde! Lernen ist echt so energieraubend, das denkt man immer gar nicht ...

----------


## Nilani

Ich drck die Daumen, Hardyle  :Top: 
Wenn ihr alle so frh ins Bett geht, ist das ja auch kein Wunder, dass ihr frh so fit seid (naja, bzw. umgekehrt).

Ich dmpel den Vormittag immer so vor mich hin, heut hab ich mir mal Mhe gegeben und "schon" um 12 angefangen, war auch in 3h fast mit meinem Skript durch. Dafr lern ich dann lieber jetzt um diese Zeit. Freu mich schon darauf, n. Woche mit Histo und Ana durchzustarten, nur vor Embryo hab ich noch Respekt, obwohl ich das mal so halbwegs drauf hatte zur Klausur Ende des 1. oder 2. Semesters  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Viel Erfolg allen Wrzburgern, die heute Histo haben - seid froh, dass es danach vorbei ist! Ihr besteht sowieso!!!  :Top: 

Natrlich auch allen anderen alles Gute, die heute eine Prfung haben, z.B. @Hardyle!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-winky: 

Ich werde mich dann mal meinem Lieblingsthema - den Speicheldrsen - zuwenden. Ansonsten dann Leber, Atemsystem und Niere. Dann fehlen aber immer noch die Geschlechtsorgane komplett...fr den Erstdurchgang, meine ich. Wird also ganz schn knapp bis Mittwoch, v.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass Freitag Biochemie ansteht... :Nixweiss: 

Zum Glck ist heute Ruhetag bei der Tour - sonst wrde ich den Nachmittag ber wieder zu gar nichts kommen!!! ::-oopss:

----------


## CFT-20

wnsche ebenfalls allen viel erfolg (mir auch  :Grinnnss!:  )!!

versuche jetzt nochmal schn in ruhe alles durchzugehen. gestern abend hab ich nach der bib-session fast nen kollaps bekommen. ihr kennt ja das gefhl, wenn man denkt, dass man nichts mehr wei...

go go  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## leofgyth77

mich packt langsam echt die panik..in einer woche hab ich schon die erste abschlussprfung...anatomie muss auch ganz wiederholt werden bis mittwoch und ich hab am wochenende nich wirklich damit anfangen knnen (ich finds ein bisschen schwer nur so ausm lehrbuch zu lernen..vor allem, wenn das lehrbuch von rohen ist).
am meisten sorgen macht mir grad chemie..ich versteh das alles berhaupt nicht, und wei nicht so recht, wie ich berhaupt die 20 punkte noch zambekommen soll..beim rest ist es in ordnung, wenn ich durchfall, dann schreib ich halt die nachholklausur oder machs nchstes semester nochmal. aber chemie htt ich gern weg und wenn ich anatomie nicht besteh, dann kann ich im prp-kurs nicht teilnehmen...
wieviel habt ihr denn immer so fr psycho/soz gelernt..langt mir da des wochenende???

----------


## Hardyle

Hey, danke frs Daumen drcken. Bin ja mal gespannt wie das ausfllt ... kanns noch nicht so ganz einschtzen. Aber immerhin sind jetzt die groen Klausuren fr dieses Semester weg. Am Mittwoch noch das tolle Medizintechnik, aber eigentlich kommt es mir schon heute so vor als wre alles vorbei.  :hmmm...: 

Heute das erste Mal Psychoblockkurs gehabt und ich werde immer mehr darin besttigt, das Psycho berhaupt nicht mein Fachgebiet ist.  :Keks:  Wie wir das die nchsten 2 Wochen noch aushalten sollen? Vor allem habe ich, in einer der 4 Gruppen, ja das groe Los gezogen und wir wurden verbannt auf den weitesten von der Uni entfernten Berg auf dem das Gebude der Psychosomatik steht, an das Ende der Welt, einfach mal mitten ins nichts, fern ab der Zivilisation.  :kotzen:  Alle anderen 12 Gruppen sind an der Uni ... ich wrde mal sagen das ist Trumpf!

Wnsch euch auch noch viel Glck fr euere kommenden Klausuren!

@leofgyth: Wann hast du denn Chemie? Ich hab fr Chemie mit dem Zeeck gelernt, fand den eigentlich ganz gut. Aber ich muss ja leider sagen, dass ihr auch etwas die A-Karte gezogen habt mit dem Hr. Professor. Ne, der ist doch noch bei euch, oder?
Ich wrde mich dann ganz ehrlich auf die Fcher konzentrieren, die du fr die weitere Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen brauchst! Nicht, dass du dann gerlicherweise ein Jahr verlieren wrdest oder so.
Wegen Psycho: Ich hatte noch keine Klausur, die kommt erst in der ersten Semesterwoche des kommenden Semesters. Aber bei uns heit es eigentlich von jedem - ob Prof oder Studenten - wir sollen die Schwarze Reihe kreuzen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Danke frs Daumendrcken! Hat gewirkt! Hab bestanden!  ::-winky: 
hatte Kleinhirn ( :Love: ), Gl. submandibularis, Magenfundus und Kollagenfibrillen-ELMI ( :Keks: ) War aber echt ok... hab mir aber auch voll den Arsch aufgerissen... Ach ja, die Prfung bei DD dauerte von 15-16:30...  :Keks:

----------


## Adrenalino

Yes! Danke auch frs Daumendrcken! Ich war der letzte, der allerletzte im Saal, mit Prof.A. zusammen ;) huiui  :hmmm...: 
Prfung ging mit Schreck los: Hatte Gl.Submandibularis mit Gl.Sublingualis verwechselt... aber konnte ja dennoch mein Wissen unter Beweis stellen. 
D.h. ich will fr die noch kommenden zu Prfenden sagen: Keine Panik, wenn was nicht so luft, ich wrde sogar behaupten, wenn man nur etwas zu sagen kann, was zu gelernt hat, besteht man. Die Quote war erstaunlich gut. Es sind nur einzelne durchgefallen. 
Es wurden zwar wieder krasse Fragen gestellt (Ich musste die Synthese von Thyroglobin en detail erklren.. was nicht so richtig klappte.. da hat auch eine Jodierung von Tyrosin nix gebracht *g*) - aber machte nix, wenn man eben net alles wusste.. 
Also, insbesondere @ abi: Das wird! Noch etwas lernen, dass Du bei jedem Prparat nur "etwas" sagen kannst; aber sonst kann ich nur Gutes ber die Prfung und Prfer sagen!

----------


## CFT-20

hab ebenfalls bestanden. 

morgen gehts weiter mit der kurzzeitgedchtnispaukerei. bc ol.  ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

yep hardyle..der liebe hr. professor s.
er meinte wir sollen altklausuren machen, aber ich hab nur welche von euch, und die sind ganz anders aufgebaut und auch vom stoff her anders.
ich werd mich auf jeden fall mal auf anatomie konzentrieren. ich htts nur so gern weg, damit ichs endlich einfach nich mehr hab (: aber am donnerstag hab ich das letzte mal chemie praktikum und das ist auch schon seeeehr erfreulich. weil mir brings nmlich leider nix, wenn ich irgendwelche sachen zamschtt.
ich widme mich mal wieder magen-darm, kelhkopf, lymphsystem und co.
schnen abend noch!

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch @Adrenalino/Miss/CFT, aber ich wusste ja eh, dass ihr alle besteht!!!  :Top: 
Ich beneide euch unendlich - wre auch so gerne an eurer Stelle, v.a. weil ihr jetzt vier Tage fr BC Zeit habt! Das ist absoluter Luxus. Bei mir sind es dann nur noch 2 Tage (nicht zu vergessen 2 Nchte). In Histo habe ich Geschlechtsorgane und lymphatische Organe noch nicht gelernt. Das kommt heute alles dran und morgen Vormittag muss ich wiederholen und Bilder anschauen. D.h. vier Kurstage heute... :Keks: 

Bete einfach, dass ich die Leber oder irgendeinen Teil vom Verdauungstrakt bekomme...oder von mir aus auch Respirationstrakt. Aber am schnsten wre echt die Leber.  ::-stud:

----------


## Hardyle

@leofgyth: Gibt es bei euch noch keine Altklausuren zum Thema?
Mit welchem Buch lernst du denn? Verwendest du denn seine "Erste Hilfe"? Die wird hier bei uns ja auch immer noch empfohlen, da ja unser lieber Hr. Prof. T noch die Physik macht.  :hmmm...:  
Bei dem schreibe ich morgen eine Klausur in Medizintechnik ... da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Habt ihr dieses lustige integrierte Seminar auch (also jetzt nicht nur bezogen auf die Erlanger)?

Physio lief ganz gut so wie es aussieht. Offizielle Ergebnisse gibt es aber erst im Laufe der Woche.

Gerade nervt mich nur dieser elendige Psycho-Blockkurs.  :Oh nee...:  Aaahh wie soll ich das nur die nchsten 1 1/2 Wochen aushalten? Psycho ist definitiv einfach nichts fr mich; manche Themen vielleicht aber nicht dieses ganze Drumrum und Blabla.  :Keks: 

@abi: Viel Glck! *Daumen drck* Bzw. wie lief es denn, falls ich zu spt dran bin frs Daumen drcken? (wei gar nicht wann du Prfung hast!?)

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Nein, nein, mein letztes Stndlein schlgt erst heute um 14.00 Uhr... ::-oopss: 
Ich krieg die Krise.

----------


## CFT-20

gut so. so gehrt sich das.





.......





htte mein deutschlehrer gesagt.  :Grinnnss!:  ne ist echt bescheiden, das gefhl. hatte es ja montag auch und im hinblick auf freitag kommt es auch schon so langsam wieder... aber wenn du es dann geschafft hast und bestehst, danach fhlst dich erstmal wie ne knigin ;). zeig's ihnen  :Top:

----------


## altalena

So, hier auch mal was positives: Histo-Schein in der Tasche  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Du schaffst das heute ganz sicher! Ich drck dir die Daumen!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Danke @all fr euren Zuspruch! Ich bin gerade wahnsinnig nervs, aber ich tue mein Bestes. Es muss einfach klappen!!! (Schon alleine, weil ich nicht nach Biochemie noch eine Woche lernen mchte...)

Glckwunsch @alalena! Ich hoffe, ich kann euch dann irgendwann heute Nachmittag dasselbe verknden!!!

----------


## Muriel

Altalena und ich werden auf ihren Erfolg jetzt erst einmal ein Eis essen gehen und Dir dabei die Daumen drcken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Nur noch Freitag Bio II Klausur bestehen und dann hab ich nach einem Jahr bffeln und pauken endlich mal so etwas wie Ferien ... aaaber ...

die werd ich wohl auch wieder mit Lernen verbringen, da ich ab Anfang August mir eine "Vorfamulatur" in der Thoraxchirurgie an Land gezogen hab. Natrlich ist diese vorzubereiten um einiges interessanter als jetzt Bio zu pauken ... glaub mein kleines doofes Hirn braucht ein bissel Pause  :Big Grin: 

Wnsche allen anderen die auch gerade im Endspurt sind viel Erfolg - und auch wenns doof kling, sich mantramig vorzusagen "Nur noch eine Woche ... " hilft doch ungemein  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

BESTANDEN!!! Boah, ich bin so was von erleichtert...ich hatte echt Glck mit meinen Prparaten und die Prferin war super nett. Leider ist die, die vor mir geprft wurde, durchgefallen...

Frau V.: Welche Zellen gibt es im Lymphfollikel auer B-Lymphozyten?
Ich:...mhm...
Frau V.: Ist im Llle mit FDZ abgekrzt! 

 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrenalino

Ys! Na siehste! Geht doch! ;)
Herzlichsten Glckwunsch!!  :Smilie:  
Hui und ja, krasse Prferin! Naja, aber auch menschlich.. prima!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> Frau V.: Ist im Llle mit FDZ abgekrzt!


war das follikulr dendritische Zelle?  :Big Grin:  grats btw

----------


## abi07

Danke!!!

Ja, follikulre dendritische Zelle. Bin froh, dass ich mich mit dem Zeug erstmal bis zum Physikum nicht mehr rumschlagen muss! 

@Adrenalino: Ja, sie hat schon viel so bergreifendes und funktionelles Zeug gefragt, wie mir vorher alle gesagt hatten - besonders nachdem sie auf meiner Testatkarte gesehen hatte, dass ich schon geprppt habe ("Wie ist das mit den Peritonealverhltnis nochmal?"). Aber wenn man so Zeugs nicht wusste, hat man trotzdem bestanden. Meine Vorgngerin hatte wohl ein bisschen Pech mit den Prparaten (hat, glaube ich, eine Speicheldrse mit einer anderen verwechselt und hatte von den Dingern auch allgemein nicht so viel Plan). 

Naja, jetzt geht es volle Kanne mit BC weiter...bin mal gespannt, was man in ein bisschen mehr als 1 Tag und 2 Nchten so schaffen kann.  :kotzen: 

EDIT: Uh, irgendwie stehen da grad so viele 3er unter meinem Namen - ist das jetzt ein gutes Omen fr die DRITTE groe Prfung dieses Semesters???  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- super! Glckwunsch, freu mich fr dich! :Grinnnss!: 
Biochemie ist total tzend im Moment... wrde mich am liebstn einfach auf ne Wiese legen.... glaub eh nicht, dass ich es schaffe... :Keks:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

macht ihr beiden jetzt eigentlich physikum?

----------


## Hardyle

Hehe, heute morgen die letzte Klausur geschrieben. Und die war echt ein Witz. lol
Nun ja, jetzt ist es rum (bis auf das Psycho-Praktikum halt lol).  ::-dance: 

@Abi: Gratuliere!

----------


## abi07

@sHoMa: Nein, nein, die Semesterangabe bei Miss und mir stimmt - wir sind im 3. 

@Hardyle: Ich danke und gratuliere gleich mal zurck - hrt sich jedenfalls stark so an, als ob du bestanden httest!

@Miss: Ich fange jetzt erst richtig mit Lernen an. Vor den anderen Prfungen konnte ich einfach nicht richtig - nur gelesen und gekreuzt. Und bei jeder Altklausur durchgefallen... :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

abi und hardyle, auch meine glckwnsche natrlich!
und viel glck fr bc..bin echt froh, dass wir da erst im 3. semester prfungen haben.mich stresst ja chemie schon so....aber das hab ich fr heute aufgegeben und jetz lern ich anatomie..das macht wenigstens spa (also, so wie lernen halt spa machen kann).
hab heut die erste (und einzige) altklausur gemacht..htte schon mit 77% bestanden, obwohl ich erst die hlfte wiederholt hab. das hat mir wieder mut gemacht, nachdem chemie mal wieder vllig meine laune gedmpft hatte.
ich wnsch euch noch einen schnen abend und frhliches lernen

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, geht mir genauso mit BC... und ich hab echt ewig gebraucht bis allein Glykolyse und heute PDH und Citrat-Zyklus mal sitzen... :Keks:  keinen Plan, wie ich das morgen schaffen soll... heute hab ich noch 10 Punkte gekreuzt... Naja, ich schau einfach, dass ich morgen noch die wichtigsten Stoffwechselwege gebacken bekomm... aber so Kleinigkeiten wie Vitamine und Hormone gehen ja gar nicht....Eventuell Genetik noch am Freitag...  :Keks:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

vor dem 4. semester ist gar nichts stress

bei uns so krass, jede woche 15 vortrge klarmachen 8[ 5 pro groes fach, alle auswendig zu halten, und riesenthemen.

wirst 2x pro fach gezogen und jedes mal antestate. habe noch kein semester so viel getan wie jetzt. seminare sind durch, nur noch eine abschlussklausur anatomie (hab ja nur 3mndliche und 3schriftliche zu zns, bwa und situs gehabt). gott wie behindert 8[

----------


## abi07

So, nachdem ich doch ein paar Stunden geschlafen habe (Mist!  :hmmm...: ) geht jetzt der Endspurt los. Noch 1,5 Tage, dann ist es vollbracht...

@Miss: Mhm, ja, ich werd mich auch auf die groen Stoffwechselwege beschrnken, etwas Genetik und Hormone durchlesen und v.a. das Praktikumsskript. Da ist alles ein bisschen krzer gefasst und ich hab da ja - bedingt durch meinen etwas eigenen Seminarleiter - vorher noch nie reingseschaut. Da sind aber teilweise ganz gute Tabellen und Abb. drin, glaube ich. Naja, und dann halt Altklausuren...hoffe natrlich, dass die Bestehensgrenze bei uns krftig nach unten geht...

@sHoMa: Ist ja bld, dass man euch im 4. noch so viel aufldt...wir haben nchstes Semester (falls BC klappt!!!!!!) nur noch den 2. Teil der Physioklausur. Sonst keine Prfungen, nur die integrierten Seminare, Physio-Praktikum und Physio-Seminar. 

So, dann gehe ich es mal an...meine ganz persnliche Tour...oder besser gesagt, die entscheidende Bergetappe der Tour...

EDIT: Ich nehme das oben zurck - es wre einfach nur eine Schande, eine Biochemie-Klausur mit dem Galibier, dem Tourmalet oder gar L'Alpe d'Huez zu vergleichen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

mmm, auch wenn ich morgen wahrscheinlich durchfalle... die ganzen Zusammenhnge des Stoffwechsels sind schon ziemlich cool... irgendwie... :Meine Meinung:  ::-stud: 
... weiter gehts,.. Atmunsgkette,Gluconeogenese, Pentosephosphatweg...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

easy peasy

----------


## Der Pete

> vor dem 4. semester ist gar nichts stress
> 
> bei uns so krass, jede woche 15 vortrge klarmachen 8[ 5 pro groes fach, alle auswendig zu halten, und riesenthemen.
> 
> wirst 2x pro fach gezogen und jedes mal antestate. habe noch kein semester so viel getan wie jetzt. seminare sind durch, nur noch eine abschlussklausur anatomie (hab ja nur 3mndliche und 3schriftliche zu zns, bwa und situs gehabt). gott wie behindert 8[


und das schlimme ist, das nchste semester ist immer das schlimmste hier. Stresse mich zur Zeit echt mir Neuro rum. Morgen in die mndliche - wird aber echt ein Himmelfahrtskommando. Und wenn ich die armen 4. Semester sehe, dann wei ich: es geht noch schlimmer.



ZNS ist ARSCH

4. semester in Ddorf ist OberARSCH!  :Top:

----------


## Cassy

Scheinfrei!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:  

Nie wieder Scheine in der Vorklinik sammeln... jetzt msste man nur noch das Physikum bestehen.

----------


## Strodti

Genau! Und das packen wir auch! Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Von mir auch Glckwunscn @Cassy! 

Ich kreuz jetzt dann die vorletzte Altklausur und hoffe, dass mich das nicht wieder vollkommen demotiviert. 

PS: Ich hasse die Lipide und ihren Stoffwechsel und alles, was damit zu tun hat...KH sind vieeeeeeel toller!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tessie

Ich gratuliere ebenfalls, Cassy! :Grinnnss!: 

Lipide und alles was damit zusammenhngt finde ich auch bescheiden, Kohlenhydrate jedoch genauso... :Nixweiss:  Proteine und Nukleinsuren sind hingegen sowas Feines! Habe jetzt aber immerhin nur noch einen Testat-/Praktikumstermin fr dieses Semester. Juchu!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Lipide muss ich wohl weglassen...  :Keks:

----------


## thesurgeon

> Von mir auch Glckwunscn @Cassy! 
> 
> Ich kreuz jetzt dann die vorletzte Altklausur und hoffe, dass mich das nicht wieder vollkommen demotiviert. 
> 
> PS: Ich hasse die Lipide und ihren Stoffwechsel und alles, was damit zu tun hat...KH sind vieeeeeeel toller!


Aber aus KH knnen Lipide entstehen, somit schliet sich der Kreis  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@thesurgeon: Das musste ja kommen... :Keks: 

@Miss: Ja, mach ich auch!  :peng: 
Ich schau mir nur die Schlsselenzyme an..
So, hab jetzt die eine Klausur gekreuzt - ist aber nicht reprsentativ, weil 8 Fragen/Antworten nicht richtig lesbar waren. 

Jetzt schau ich mir ein bisschen was an (das hrt sich schon wieder voll unmotiviert an) - in den Medilearn-Heftchen blttern, denke ich mal - und mach dann noch die letzte Klausur.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Jetzt hab  ich Harnstoffzyklus und Atmungskette fertig.. dabei kommt schon wieder das Gefhl auf als wrde ich smtliche andere Dinge wieder vergessen.. :Keks:  Ich knnt mich selbst in den Arsch treten gerade, dafr, dass ich das ganze Semester so verpennt habe... aarghh!!! 
Genetik ist auch etwas tzend.. ich glaub das schau ich mir morgen frh und vormittag mal das an, was im roten Heft steht.... hoffe das reicht. Ich will ja nur bestehen... :Woow:

----------


## Der Pete

Hi,

so - ich bin jetzt auch durch. Hab heute noch mal ein paar dinge durchgenudelt. Angefangen im Prpsaal an den Hirnschnitten und dann Hrbahn, Sehbahn, motorisch und sensorisches System, arterielle Versorgung, Schdelbasis ... *wrg*

Bin froh wenns morgen vorbei ist. Ich hasse mndliche Prfungen! Jetzt hoffe ich, dass meine Prferin so nett ist, wie alle erzhlen und sich mit Basics zufrieden gibt. Drckt mir die Daumen!

Pete

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> und das schlimme ist, das nchste semester ist immer das schlimmste hier. Stresse mich zur Zeit echt mir Neuro rum. Morgen in die mndliche - wird aber echt ein Himmelfahrtskommando. Und wenn ich die armen 4. Semester sehe, dann wei ich: es geht noch schlimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ZNS ist ARSCH
> 
> 4. semester in Ddorf ist OberARSCH!


N fand ich gar nicht. Hab mir im ersten Stress gemacht, im zweiten echt gechillt, im dritten ordentlich bc und situs gelernt, physio so lala grad bestanden, und jetzt oberabfuck.

die ZNS mndliche war bei mir lockerst, hatte beim Novo. BWA beim Zanger, Situs beim Hofer.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ok, also- bin am Ende mit den Nerven... brauch morgen gar nicht zur Orfung antreten, da ich hchstens 50% draufhab...  :Keks:  Naja, dann muss ich eben im 4. nochmal ran... bin ja selbst schuld, da ich zu spt angefangen habe..

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen, miss!
vielleicht gehts ja doch! ich hab immer so das gefhl ganz wenig zu wissen, aber irgendwie tauchen dann in der prfungssituation noch lauter sachen ausm unterbewusstsein auf.
viel glck!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Mir geht es genauso...und die letzte Klausur, die ich gestern noch gekreuzt habe, htte ich auch wieder nicht bestanden...Es wre echt ein Wunder, wenn es heute klappen wrde.

Ich wei gar nicht, was ich mir jetzt noch anschauen soll - bei Lipiden und Genetik kann ich null, ebenso bei Hormonen und Vitaminen. Hab natrlich nicht durchgelernt - aber geschlafen auch nicht, weil ich Kopfweh hatte und einfach nicht schlafen konnte...wenn wundert es... :Keks: 

Wie bringe ich jetzt die Zeit blo rum? Naja, am besten mit Schmkern in Praktikumsheft, Medilearn-Heftchen und Aktklausuren...

Falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen: VIEL ERFOLG @MISS und CFT!!!!

Und natrlich auch allen anderen, die heute zur Schlachtbank mssen.  :kotzen:

----------


## CFT-20

danke, dir auch viel erfolg.


hab gestern halt nochmal ordentlich reingeknallt, die bib hat ja schlielich lange offen.  :Grinnnss!: 

fahr dann gleich hoch und genehmige mir eine ordentliche henkersmahlzeit. na wenn's heut kein donnerwetter gibt wei ich auch nicht  :bhh:

----------


## Cassy

Ich wnsch euch allen viel Glck fr eure Prfungen  :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@CFT- Du schaffst es ganz sicher! Hast ja schon vor Wochen die duale Reihe durchgehabt... ::-winky:  
@abi- schau mir jetzt noch Genetik an... Hoffe einfach mal, dass kaum Lipide drankommen... das wr halt ein Glck.
Viel Erfolg jedenfalls allen, die heute Prfung haben!

----------


## okay

...heulen! bin jetzt im 3. versuch frs rigorosum in anatomie, der dann in einem jahr stattfinden wird und bekomme angstzustnde wenn ich nur daran denke, dass damit mein studium steht und fllt. von den gefhlen, die ich bei anblick des stundenplans frs 3. semester mit biochemie und physio bekommen habe mal ganz abgesehen. gehts jemandem hnlich? ist das schaffbar? ich muss wirklich mal meine lerneinstellung berdenken, ich schme mich schon fast fr meine faulheit...

----------


## abi07

BESTANDEN!!!!  ::-dance:  :Grinnnss!:  :Party:  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Semesterferien!!!!!!!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  

Und es war sogar noch ordentlich Luft zur Bestehensgrenze...einer aus unserem Seminar hat es leider sicher nicht geschafft, bei ein paar hngt es noch davon ab, wie weit runterkorrigiert wird, aber wenn es normal luft, bestehen die alle.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch!!! Genie deine Semesterferien, im nchstem Jahr wird du sie nur sehr bedingt genieen knnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Danke, werde ich auf alle Flle machen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Nur noch eine einzige Klausur in der Vorklinik und die ist schon so gut wie bestanden...das macht einem irgendwie Angst...

----------


## CFT-20

sehr gut bestanden. jetz wird erstma bissi gechillt, wochenende fein genieen. wahlfach ist erst donnerstag...  :Grinnnss!: 

gratulation an alle anderen... !!!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Jihaaa.....Auch bestanden!  ::-dance:  ::-winky:

----------


## Der Pete

Juhee! Auch bestanden. Neuro war heut echt locker. Allerdings die Warterei ist nervttend!  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratulation an alle die bestanden haben!
ich wiederhol grad das erste minitestat und ich wei jetz wiede warum ich hand und arm so sch**** find...des will einfach nich in meinen kopf rein. chemie wollt ich auch noch machen, aber dafr wird wohl keine zeit sein heute...na ja (:

----------


## altalena

BC mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis hinter mich gebracht  :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

So, Semester vorbei, letzte Klausur auch bestanden, FERIEN  ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

Hey, ist ja heute mal ein echt erfolgreicher Tag hier im Thread... :hmmm...: 

Glckwunsch an alle!!!

@Miss: Du brauchst dich also nicht zu exmatrikulieren... :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bio bestanden und Gehirn schon im Urlaub ....

----------


## Nilani

Wow, von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die heute die sehr zahlreichen Prfungen bestanden haben. Mssen wir den Fred bald umbenennen, was?!  :Grinnnss!:  Dann knnen die meisten ja jetzt echt in die Ferien starten (wrd ich auch gern  :Keks: )




> ...heulen! bin jetzt im 3. versuch frs rigorosum in anatomie, der dann in einem jahr stattfinden wird und bekomme angstzustnde wenn ich nur daran denke, dass damit mein studium steht und fllt. von den gefhlen, die ich bei anblick des stundenplans frs 3. semester mit biochemie und physio bekommen habe mal ganz abgesehen. gehts jemandem hnlich? ist das schaffbar? ich muss wirklich mal meine lerneinstellung berdenken, ich schme mich schon fast fr meine faulheit...


okay, Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung  :Keks:  Manchmal hat man aber auch bichen Pech. An Deiner stelle wrd ich n. Jahr notfalls BC oder Physio streichen und dafr dann lieber in Ana reinknien, wenn das dein letzter Versuch ist. Aber irgendwann wird doch genug Ana-Stoff hngenbleiben, oder?! Du hast jetzt jedenfalls 1 Jahr Zeit, die Sache anzugehen. Wnsch dir schonmal viel Glck  :Top:

----------


## Hardyle

Glckwunsch auch von mir an alle Glcklichen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, ich wute es! Du bist einfach gut!  :Grinnnss!: .. auch wenn nur wenig Zeit zum lernen ist...
Ich hab jetzt am Montag noch Wahlfach "Prppen" bei K. ... wird schon.. ich htte gern ne 1... mal sehen was man machen kann... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Das klappt bestimmt. Wahlfach ist echt nicht so wild - zumindest war es das bei mir nicht und was ich so von anderen gehrt habe, ist auch echt okay. 

rgert mich nur ein bisschen, dass ich das Prpassi-Zeug verpasst habe...htte das schon gern gemacht! Naja, alles kann ja nicht klappen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- ja, das glaub ich. Wenn ich gewut htte, dass du das machen willst, htte ich dir Bescheid gegeben.

----------


## abi07

Ja, egal. Dann hab ich nchstes Semester halt mehr Freizeit!  :Grinnnss!: 
Kann man dann wahrscheinlich auch brauchen...aber da will ich jetzt net dran denken. 

Was muss du denn jetzt lernen? Hab schon von anderen gehrt, dass der Stoff ein bisschen eingeschrnkt wurde und jeder quasi sein Gebiet knnen muss - was ist das denn bei dir? Wnsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich hab Hals geprppt und dementsprechend nur das zu lernen. Da es ja im Prinzip eine Wiederholung ist, ist es schon ok, hoffe ich. Muss aber erstmal anfangen...  ::-oopss:  Bei K. muss ich halt Embryo dazumachen.. aber das geht schon, denk ich...

----------


## abi07

Denk ich auch - hab von den Leuten, die bei ihm geprppt haben, nur Gutes gehrt...

Morgen geht es endlich ans Eigemachte. Nur noch Platz 4...aber sind ja nur wenige Sekunden. Ich krieg aber nen Koller, wenn er morgen Zeit verliert...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Mannnooo, ich mag nimmer!!  :Keks:  Hab jetzt noch Halsorgane und scheiss Faszienrume und sowas vor mir.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh! Ich will sofort Ferien! 
... weiter gehts... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Hast du es jetzt schon hinter dir? Oder erst heute Nachmittag???

@Adrenalino: Und, wie war Psycho? Habe euch ganz fest die Daumen gedrckt!!!

Zur Tour sag ich nur: Mist, Mist, Mist... :Oh nee...:

----------


## leofgyth77

soooo jetz fngt der endspurt an..heute psych/soz, mittwoch anatomie, freitag chemie und am dienstag dann noch bio. physik gott sei dank erst im oktober.
bin schon leicht nervs, weil ich denk,dass die uns in sozi voll die mega-hammer fragen reindrcken wird, weil mein semester so schei*e zu ihr war...mal schaun.
ich wnsch allen anderen ganz viel erfolg weiterhin bei den prfungen und denjenigen, die sie schon hinter sich haben, wundervolle semesterferien!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Alles ist gut- hab ne 1 bekommen. K. war echt saucool.... extrem gelangweilt und so... lol... ::-dance:  
Endlich Ferien... nachdem ich letzte Nacht bis 2 Uhr dransa...  ::-winky:  ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

na, dann gratulation!

----------


## abi07

@Miss: GLCKWUNSCH!!! War mir irgendwie klar... :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Dankeschn!  ::-angel:  Bin echt froh.... nun kann das 4. Semester kommen... ::-dance:  ... oder erstmal die wohlverdienten Ferien...

----------


## Hardyle

Gratuliere Miss!

@Leofgyht: VIEL GLCK!!! Du packst das schon.

----------


## leofgyth77

danke, hardyle (:
gestern wars denk ich ganz gut, msste bestanden haben...warn aber echt saublde fragen dabei..die knnen wir ja als erstsemester noch gar nich wirklich wissen. aber hauptsache bestanden hehe. erfahr ich morgen dann.
bei anatomie kommt be mir langsam die panik irgendwie...und an chemie will ich noch gar nich denken...weil wenn ich daran denk, was ich bis freitag noch alles auswendig lernen sollte, dann knnt ich echt gleich mal verzweifeln.

----------


## Hardyle

Das schaffst du schon! Wir drcken alle die Daumen!

----------


## Strodti

klar... du schaffst das!

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank, ihr seid echt lieb! 
hoffentlich kommt viel respirationssystem dran  :Love: 
unser prof meinte heut, wir bekommen morgen schon ab 18 uhr unsre ergebnisse..das is ja mal echt schnell. da muss man wenigstens nich ewig bangen. sehr schn.
ich geh jetz nochmal das urogenitalsystem durch und dann hau ich mich in die falle und trink noch ein glschen wein.
schlaft alle gut und trumt was schnes (:

----------


## Maxwell48

Mal was nicht frustiges: Histoklausur 97% (ok, da konnte man sich schon gut austauschen :bhh:  ), Chemie 88%!!! Jetzt nur noch physik bestehen und dann geht die party ab! :Party:

----------


## Nilani

Mal wieder "Sammelglckwunsch" an die, die noch Klausuren bestanden haben. 

leofgyth77, drcke dir auch die Daumen, du packst das schon  :Top: 

Mssten nicht langsam Semesterferien sein?

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns an der Uni ist ist am Freitag der letzte offizielle Tag- eben fr die anderen und nicht fr uns  :Nixweiss: 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf meine nchsten Semesterferien, die dann hoffentlich im Februar folgen (in der Hoffnung, dass ich auch in einem Monat und wenigen Wochen das Physikum als bestanden abhaken kann  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: ).

----------


## leofgyth77

hey maxwell, saucool!
gratulation!
wenn ich am freitag chemie besteh, schlag ich erstmal 3 kreuze!is nich so mein fach...ac ging ja noch..aber oc? aber da fang ich ja erst heut nachmittag wieder an zu lernen.
schnen tag euch allen und viel erfolg an alle, die heut noch klausur haben!

----------


## abi07

@leofgyth: Genau das dachte ich im 1. Semester auch - aber im Endeffekt war ich in OC viel besser als in AC. Gut, kann natrlich bei euch von der Klausur her anders sein, aber zumindest hatten wir eure Vorlesungsfolien!  :bhh:

----------


## schenky

> Bei uns an der Uni ist ist am Freitag der letzte offizielle Tag- eben fr die anderen und nicht fr uns


Nee nee nee, wir sind wegen des BC Seminars bis 31.07. anwesend  :Grinnnss!:  . Aber am Freitag steht die letzte Klausur des Semesters (Physio) an!  ::-dance:

----------


## scope

So, die letzte Klausur ist geschrieben! Feierabend! Die Hlfte der Vorklinik ist durch und deshalb steht jetzt folgendes an:  :Party: 

mfg scope

----------


## leofgyth77

sooo..anatomie ist geschrieben..also der hammer wars nich..tausend muskeln wurden gefragt...mal schaun, um 6 erfahr ich, ob ich bestanden hab. hoff mal schon (:
dafr hab ich psych/soz mit 90% bestanden..hilft mir zwar auch nich weiter, aber eben bestanden hehehe
so, jetz mach ich mich chemie weiter.
@abi07, mich nervt dieses ganze auswendiglernen..ich versteh viel lieber. aber leider versteh ich diese ganzen reaktionen nich, also lern ichs halt auswendig. auer R/S nomenklatur und isomerie halt..des zeug kann ich. msst eigentlich auch reichen, weil ich nur noch 19 von 60 punkten brauch hehe.

@scope, gratuliere!  :Party:

----------


## Cassy

> Nee nee nee, wir sind wegen des BC Seminars bis 31.07. anwesend  . Aber am Freitag steht die letzte Klausur des Semesters (Physio) an!


Na dann viel Spa noch! Aber die eine Woche vergeht doch auch  :hmmm...: 

Viel Glck auch bei Physio! Brauchst du die Fragen noch? Sind halt nur Stichworte...

----------


## Brownie

hab gestern in meiner verzweiflung in die vor dem studium threads reingeschaut.
ich wnschte ich htte noch die energie eines kurz vor dem studium stehenden. ich hab so langsam das gefhl, dass ich echt ein bissel ausgelaugt bin.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## schenky

> Na dann viel Spa noch! Aber die eine Woche vergeht doch auch 
> 
> Viel Glck auch bei Physio! Brauchst du die Fragen noch? Sind halt nur Stichworte...


Hi,
die Fragen brauch ich nicht mehr, die sind vor ein paar Tagen ber den Semesterverteiler gekommen ;)

Gre

schenky

----------


## Tszwhn

hallo ihr. das hier mchte ich euch als kleine Abendlektre anbieten  :hmmm...: 
wems gefllt der darf sich drber freuen
ja, es ist ein kleiner Schuss Ironie dabei  :hmmm...: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IRkf-iPRyg

----------


## leofgyth77

gnaaaa..ich hasse chemie.
aber der film hat doch zur erheiterung beigetragen. vielen dank (:

----------


## leofgyth77

hihihi hab anatomie bestanden! das heit ich kann zum prppen nchstes semester und regulr weiterstudieren. sehr cool!
nach den ergebnissen ging dann chemie auch um einiges besser (:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, endspurt! nur noch bio. bin mir aber noch nich so sicher, wie ich den ganzen stoff bis dienstag in meinen kopf bringen soll...is ja schon happig. hab ich wohl ein klitze kleines bisschen unterschtzt (:
wie habt ihr denn das mit bio so gemacht? viele sagen, altklausuren kreuzen reicht, aber ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch...

----------


## abi07

Ich denke, das musst du die lteren Semester an deiner Uni fragen - bei uns haben fr Bio die Altklausuren und das Kursskript gereicht.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Also bei Biochemie knnte ich schreien oder wahlweise mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand laufen  :Wand: 
Die Themen von Biochemie 1 (die wir gerade haben) berschneiden sich mit den Biochemie-2-Themen aus dem nchsten Semester. Aber niemand hlt es fr ntig uns zu sagen, wo da die Grenze ist...  :kotzen: 
Die hheren Semester meinten nur: wenn Du erst mal Biochemie 2 hast, dann verstehst Du auch die Themen aus Biochemie 1 - na danke  :Keks: 
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum man die ganzen Regelkreislufe "im Detail" auswendig knnen muss? Bei den Begriffen kriegt man ja einen Knoten ins Hirn! (wo ist hier ein solcher Smiley - der fehlt hier gaanz dringend  :hmmm...: ). 
Also warum genau ist es soo wichtig zu wissen, dass z.B. im Rahmen der Glykolyse Fructose-1,6-Biphosphat durch Aldolase A in DHAP und GAP gespalten wird???
Mir erschliet sich irgendwie noch nicht so ganz der Sinn der Details!  :Nixweiss: 
Das Grundverstndnis, also z.B. was macht Glykolyse, ist wichtig - klar - aber der Rest  :Hh?: 
Zu Hilfe!

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Die Grenze ist immer da, wo du sie selbst ziehst in solchen Fllen. Ich hab mich nie unntig irre gemacht  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich habs jetz aufgegeben, den stoff zusammen zu schreiben..da sitz ich ja am donnerstag noch dran..und am dienstag is die klausur (:
ich les es mir jetz einfach mal konzentriert durch und mach die altklausuren..auch wenn mir mein tolles skript absolut gar nix fr die klausuren bringt. man wird sehn. wenns nich klappt, dann hab ich ja in den semesterferien zeit mich mal gscheid in die ganze materie einzulesen und so.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

LOL Bio alter. Bio lernt man maximal 2 bis ALLERHCHSTENS 3 Tage vorher, alles andere ist rumgestrebere.  :Top: 

Kreuz einfach so gut wie ich und besteh ne Physio II Klausur mit ber 60% Durchfallquote auf Anhieb, indem du dich insgesamt ( ! ) 1,5 Tage mit Physiologie beschftigt hast in dem Semester  :Big Grin:  grter Lucker auf Erden  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, ich mach jetz auch nur noch altklausuren..wenns ned hinhaut, dann halt ned. des is mir jetz auch egal.
vielleicht bin ich ja auch so ein glckspilz wie du (:
gratulation zur bestandenen klausur!

----------


## tortet

Viel Glck! Wird schon klappen, mach Dir wegen Bio kein`Kopf.

Juchuh! Hab Histo bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  

(Und das trotz jeder Menge Genitalien........findet Ihr die auch so laaaaangweiiiilig???  :bhh:  )

----------


## Hardyle

@tortet & shoma: Glckwunsch!

@Leofgyth: Ich hab auch nur durchgelesen und gekreuzt. Hat gereicht!

Ich geniee gerade die ersten Tage meiner Semesterferien! *freu* Wobei nebenbei noch ein paar organisatorische Dinge anfallen, die in den letzten Wochen auf der Strecke geblieben sind.  ::-oopss: 

Weiterhin zur Aufmunterung an alle die noch am Lernen sind und die armen Physikums-Lerner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdUGt...eature=related

----------


## leofgyth77

hey tortet! gratulation!
und hardyle..ich beneide dich soooo sehr..aber am donnerstag lieg ich bereits am strand in kroatien  :Top: 
ich geh jetz schlafen, mein hirn mag nimmer hehe
gute nacht

----------


## Hardyle

> ..aber am donnerstag lieg ich bereits am strand in kroatien


Lol und das ist dann etwas um das ich dich beneide.  :bhh:

----------


## abi07

:Meine Meinung: 
Aber zu Hause kann man es sich auch gut gehen lassen... :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg bei der Klausur!

----------


## Strodti

Dieses Jahr wird das auch bei mir nichts mit der Fernreise... Nach dem P muss Geld verdient werden. Nchstes Jahr wird aber schon geplant  :Grinnnss!: 

Ein Wochenende an der Nordsee oder Freunde in schnen Stdten besuchen ist ja immer drin, aber so richtig 14 Tage nichts-tun hab ich nicht in aussicht  :was ist das...?:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Mhm, ja, so wird es mir in den nchsten Semesterferien auch gehen - aber da ist es wenigstens nicht Sommer... :hmmm...: 

Aber dafr habt ihr es bald hinter euch...

----------


## altalena

Physikschein  :Top:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

> gratulation zur bestandenen klausur!


die war im 3. semester ;)

aber danke :P jetzt ma physio weitermachen.. Physikum ist ein *********.

----------


## Hardyle

Sagt mal, kann mir einer mal kurz den Unterschied erklren zwischen den Bchern der Reihe 1. P und GK1??? Die haben doch beide Prfungsfragen und Kommentare und sind vom gleichen Herausgeber, oder?  :Nixweiss:  Oder ist es einfach so, dass GK1 das ltere ist und 1. P das neuere?
Welche Reihe habt ihr zum Lernen?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Ja, jetzt heissts 1.P ;) GK1 war noch zu Zeiten der alten AppO .. ich bin mit Mediscript groteils dran, wenn ich zeit habe (habe ich nicht) schau ich in die schwarze reihe..  aber momentan eher weniger nerv, muss noch viel aus kurzlehrbchern in meinen kopf knallen 8[

----------


## leofgyth77

> die war im 3. semester ;)
> 
> aber danke :P jetzt ma physio weitermachen.. Physikum ist ein *********.


hupsi..na besser spt, als nie gratuliert *g*
mit bio hab ich jetz aufgegeben, is echt traurig, aber das is glaub ich irgendwie nich zu schaffen, mit dem unwissen meinerseits. hab jetz einfach die orange reihe und die altklausuren gemacht..ich hoffe, dass reicht irgendwie. obwohl wir in der gruppe fr eine altklausur an die 1,5 stunden gebraucht haben, weil wir erst mal immer alles nachschlagen und nachlesen mussten. hatte ja keiner ne ahnung von uns.
heut um viertel nach 6 is erstmal alles vorbei (:
altalena, gratulation zum physikschein! die prfung hab ich gott sei dank erst im oktober (:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

ich werd alt, kommt mir wie gestern vor, dass ich das erste mal im hrsaal sa 8[ und jetzt sind schon 2 jahre rum, irgendwie frisst die vorklinik meine zeit.

----------


## Hardyle

@shoma: Danke!

An die Physikumsschreiber: Welche Auflage der Schwarzen Reihe verwendet ihr denn so zum Lernen? Die aktuelle oder eher eine ltere?

----------


## Strodti

@Hardyle: Ich nutz diesen Thieme onlinezugang, da sind die gleichen Kommentare drauf. Die Kommiltonen, die die schwarze Reihe nutzen, haben grtenteils die 2. neueste Auflage, weil Lehmann die hier fr 60 Euro das ganze Paket verkauft hat. Und die aktuellen Examen kann man dieser dieser kostenlosen "orangen Reihe" eines Pharmaunternehmens lernen.

@leofgyth77: Ich drck dir die Daumen! Du packst Bio sicherlich  :Grinnnss!: 

@shoma: Du sagst es... 2 Jahre Vorklinik und schon sind die vorbei. Ruck zuck. Ging echt schnell.Werd trotzdem froh sein, wenn sie vorbei ist. Den Prpkurs wrd ich gern nochmal machen, aber das wars dann auch.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

75% in physio 03/2009, gott wie geil ich doch bin  :Love: 

spa, aber das freut mich zumindest ein bisschen 8[ bin bei sexual und reproduktionsphysiologie angelangt und muss heut ma komplette sinnesphysio machen ... fuck 8[

----------


## Brownie

> bin bei sexual und reproduktionsphysiologie angelangt [


sagt es irgendwas ber mich aus, dass ich dieses thema mit 100% gekreuzt habe?  :Blush:   :Grinnnss!:  niere ist dafr gar nicht so ganz meins, ich verwechsel hufig wo was resorbiert wurde. aber mit physio beschftige ich mich erst in 2 wochen nochmal.

----------


## Hardyle

Noch eine Frage zur Schwarzen Reihe:
Sonst gibt es aber keine Unterschiede bei den Fragen in GK1 (z. B. von 2005) und denen, die jetzt in der 1. P (ab 2006) stehen? Oder?

----------


## leofgyth77

so, meine lieben. ich wnsche wunderbare semsterferien und ich drcke allen physikum-schreibern ganz fest die daumen!
bio knnte hingehaun haben, mal schaun (: 
ich mach mich jetz auf dem weg nach hause und dann nach kroatien.
 ::-dance:

----------


## Strodti

Du bist gemein  :hmmm...: 
Dir auch schne Ferien!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Strodti- Ihr habts dafr bald geschafft....  :Meine Meinung: 
Viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen jedenfalls!

----------


## Cassy

Euch allen trotzdem schne Ferien  :Grinnnss!: 

Komm Strodti, wir verschwinden wieder in unseren "Panik-Thread"...

----------


## Strodti

Ja ja... ich hr ja schon auf. Und nun wieder in den Physikum-Panik-Bereich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nilani

dann wirds ja hier demnchst ruhig, aber ein Glck haben wir unseren eigenen Thread  :bhh: 

Wnsche euch auch allen schne Ferien, Viel Spa und schnes Wetter dann in Kroatien, leofgyth

----------


## tortet

Ich wnsche Allen schne Ferien und drcke den "Physi(kum)kand(idaten)en" ganz doll die Daumen! 

@ Cassy: hast Du den Kurs hinter Dir? Wie war er so im Gesamtpaket?

@leo: Das wird schon hingehauen haben! Erhol Dich gut in Hrvatska!  :hmmm...:  und geniess das schne Wetter!

LG

die Torte

----------


## abi07

So, gejoggt, geduscht, Mails gecheckt - der Tag kann beginnen. Nur die Laufzeiten mssen wieder besser werden, sonst seh ich schwarz fr den Halbmarathon im September... :Nixweiss: 

Dann wnsch ich auch mal allen schne Ferien und den Physikumskandidaten viel Erfolg beim Lernen!!!

----------


## Hardyle

Von mir auch noch viel Erfolg beim Lernen an alle Physikums-Kandidaten! 

Und natrlich viel Spa und schne Semesterferien an alle anderen! Geniet den Urlaub.  :Top:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Gestern am Bahnhof so nen paar Zweitsemester gesehen, die ihre letzte Klausur hinter sich hatten und Party machen gingen.. am liebsten inn Boden treten 8[ bschissenstes Semester ever

----------


## Brownie

> Gestern am Bahnhof so nen paar Zweitsemester gesehen, die ihre letzte Klausur hinter sich hatten und Party machen gingen.. am liebsten inn Boden treten 8[ bschissenstes Semester ever


ohja!

ich hab nchste Woche Geburtstag. und ich frchte, dass all meine Freunde irgendwie ne tolle Party erwarten. ich wollte meinen Geburtstag ja ignorieren. aber stndig werd ich gefragt, ob ich denn reinfeier oder rausfeier. ob bei mir oder ob wir wo hin gehen...
anfangs hab ich jedem noch gesagt, dass mein geburtstag dieses jahr ausfallen wird, aber dann haben sogar mitleidende physikumskandidaten gemeint, man knne ja nich jeden abend lernen, und ich soll doch feiern...  :Nixweiss:  ich hab mich jetzt zu cocktailbar und reinfeiern breitschlagen lassen  :Keks:

----------


## Dr.TURNS

ach so ne minipause is garnicht schlecht. da kann das hirn durchatmen, nachher gehts dann umso effektiver (find ich)

----------


## abi07

@Brownie: Kann verstehen, dass das irgendwie bld zusammenfllt, aber meinen Gebutstag wrd ich trotzdem feiern! Der eine Abend reit es auch nicht raus!!!

Boah, ich war gestern auf dem Schulfest meiner alten Schule - es hat sich in den zwei Jahren seit dem Abi abartig viel verndert! Man kennt die Lehrer nicht mehr, Neubau, neue Regeln und Bestimmungen... :kotzen: 
Aber die wenigen alten Gesichter, mit denen wir uns dann auch unterhalten haben und die sich erstaunlich gut erinnert haben ("ah, die Fuballerin!"  :Grinnnss!:  ), sind sich treu geblieben und verteufeln das "Neue" genauso wie wir... :Top:

----------


## schenky

Sooooo, letzte Klausur bestanden und somit das 3. Semester erfolgreich abgeschlossen  :Grinnnss!: 

Ab Montag darf ich dann arbeiten  :Keks: 

Schne Ferien Euch allen!

----------


## Cassy

Erst mal Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Klausur!  :Party: 

Dir dann trotz Arbeit schne Ferien! Und genie sie, es sind die letzten vor deinem Physikum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

hm..... wie war denn nun der Kurs so? *neugierig bin* :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Blush:

----------


## Cassy

Ach so der Kurs  :Blush:  Sorry, hatte total vergessen zu antworten. 

Der Kurs luft noch bis zum 14.08. Kann mich bisher nicht beklagen, find ihn eigentlich recht gut. Die knnen ja nichts dafr dass ich mir so Zeug verdammt schlecht merken kann.

----------


## Lava

> Den Prpkurs wrd ich gern nochmal machen, aber das wars dann auch.


Das habe ich mir heute im OP auch irgendwie gedacht  :bhh:  Im Prpkurs isses nicht so schlimm, wenn man irgendwas durchschneidet  :Blush:

----------


## horsedoc

> Das habe ich mir heute im OP auch irgendwie gedacht  Im Prpkurs isses nicht so schlimm, wenn man irgendwas durchschneidet


Jaja, wie identifiziert der Chirurg den Urether... :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

@Cassy
Hm.... "eigentlich recht gut" klingt nicht ganz berzeugt, wenn ich da was reininterpretieren darf  :Blush: . Da scheint es das Eine oder Andere zu geben, was Du doch nicht so gelungen findest? Wrdest Du den Kurs anderen empfehlen, besonders wenn man mit Anatomie auf Kriegsfuss steht?

Sry, dass ich so nachbohre... liegt daran, dass ich berlege, ebenfalls an einem solchen Kurs teilzunehmen.

Das "Merkproblem" habe ich auch (auch weil ich schon was lter bin  :Blush: ) - es wird schon hinhauen. Drcke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen!

----------


## Cassy

Oh nein, bisher kann ich echt nicht klagen und wrd den Kurs jederzeit weder machen. Mir tut`s gut dass nochmals Dinge zusammengefasst, erklrt und berhaupt genannt werden. Auerdem ist es fr mcih gut, dass alles so schn strukturiert und durchgeplant ist, dann macht man auf jeden Fall alles und vergisst nichts.

Zu Anatomie kann ich noch nichts sagen, das beginnt erst morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Autolyse

Je nher der Montag(und damit die quivalenzprfung Anatomie) rckt und je mehr ich mich mit der Mediscript-CD auseinandersetze desto glcklicher bin ich dank Modellstudiengang kein Physikum machen zu mssen...wie selten sinnlos sollen die Fragen den noch werden...  :kotzen:

----------


## Nilani

ja, da geb ich dir recht. Vor allem diese blden Topo-Fragen nerven dermaen ab. Direkt kranial der und der Struktur liegt das und das .... total tzend und merken kann ich mir den Kram auch nie  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lava

> Jaja, wie identifiziert der Chirurg den Urether...


Ich bin Knochenchirurg, ich wei nicht mal, was ein Ureter ist!  :bhh:  (Und dass er ein sternfrmiges Lumen hat, wei ich auch nur, weil ich so ein Klugscheier bin  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Autolyse

> ja, da geb ich dir recht. Vor allem diese blden Topo-Fragen nerven dermaen ab. Direkt kranial der und der Struktur liegt das und das .... total tzend und merken kann ich mir den Kram auch nie


Mit den Topografie-Fragen komme ich gut zurande, aber vermutlich auch nur, weil mein Saalleiter auf sowas immer sehr viel Wert gelegt hat. Am allerschlimmsten sind die Fragen  la "Sie sehen hier irgendeine Fizzelstruktur markiert, von der Sie garantiert noch nie gehrt haben. Welche Funktion trifft macht diese Struktur am wenigsten?"

----------


## Arman

> Das IMPP hat mit Sicherheit schon mehr Todesopfer gefordert als der islamische Terrorismus in Deutschland. Hier sollte der rollende Wolfgang mal aktiv werden.


 :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass wenn man ne Zusage fr eine *Vor*famulatur vom Klinikchef bekommt, in die Bewerbung schreibt dass man erst im 2ten Semester ist, dort auch schon im OP assistiert hat und mit den rzten mitgelaufen ist am ersten Tag bei der Visite vom Chef gesagt bekommt - ohne Physikum keine Famulatur ? Fr dieses einzigartige Erlebnis bin ich heute um 4 aufgestanden --- *Seufz*  :Keks:

----------


## horsedoc

Oh Mann-das tut mir leid fr dich- :Oh nee...: 
Was ein Hohlroller :Hh?:  :kotzen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Der Kerl macht echt Werbung fr sein Fach und seine Klinik ... und dafr hab ich ne Vorfamulatur Radiologie und eine in der Inneren abgesagt, weil ich mir dachte - du kennst das Team schon und freust dich drauf die alle wieder zu sehn ...  :dagegen: 

Immer dieser Qualifikationsscheiss - macht mich ein Physikum jetzt engagierter und besser geeignet um Anamnese und Untersuchung zu ben und die Blutsaugerin zu spielen ?

----------


## horsedoc

Kannst du evtl. die Radiologie oder Innere Vorfam. noch gegen Ende der Sem.-Ferien machen?
Evtl. mal per mail nett nachfragen und "Miverstndnis" (der aktuellen Nicht-Vorfam.) schildern

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Kannst du evtl. die Radiologie oder Innere Vorfam. noch gegen Ende der Sem.-Ferien machen?
> Evtl. mal per mail nett nachfragen und "Miverstndnis" (der aktuellen Nicht-Vorfam.) schildern


Mhh ich spiel schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Gedanken ... mach mir grad echt Gedanken was die anderen Chefs von mir denken mssen, auch wenn ich denen ganz lieb abgesagt hab  :Frown:

----------


## Autolyse

Trimesterferien.
Jetzt Umzug und ab Montag wieder Vollzeit arbeiten. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

@Miss: Oh, das ist ja wirklich rgerlich!!!  :Oh nee...: 
Ich bin ja auch gerade erst mit dem 2ten durch und bei mir gab es berhaupt keine Probleme! Habe heute auf der Gyn angefangen und es hat keiner etwas gesagt, wobei der Chefarzt auch nicht genau wei welches Semester ich bin - das wissen nur die Oberrzte & Assis und denen war es egal, weil die Famulantin, die im 6ten ist, auch nicht wirklich mehr Ahnung in dem Fachbereich hat als ich. Auch als ich damals in der Radiologie war hat der Cheffe nix gesagt und der wusste das ich noch nicht studiere. Von der Personalabteilung gab es berhaupt keine Probleme, Schnupperpraktikum ist in jeglicher Richtung mglich.
Vielleicht klappt das ein oder andere ja noch! Ich drck dir die Daumen, denn es ist echt cool!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Miss: Oh, das ist ja wirklich rgerlich!!! 
> Ich bin ja auch gerade erst mit dem 2ten durch und bei mir gab es berhaupt keine Probleme! Habe heute auf der Gyn angefangen und es hat keiner etwas gesagt, wobei der Chefarzt auch nicht genau wei welches Semester ich bin - das wissen nur die Oberrzte & Assis und denen war es egal, weil die Famulantin, die im 6ten ist, auch nicht wirklich mehr Ahnung in dem Fachbereich hat als ich. Auch als ich damals in der Radiologie war hat der Cheffe nix gesagt und der wusste das ich noch nicht studiere. Von der Personalabteilung gab es berhaupt keine Probleme, Schnupperpraktikum ist in jeglicher Richtung mglich.
> Vielleicht klappt das ein oder andere ja noch! Ich drck dir die Daumen, denn es ist echt cool!


So dachte ich das auch .... aber naja , bin echt versucht ne bse Mail zu schreiben ... warum ist Thoraxchirurgie nur so interessant  :Frown:

----------


## 外科医

Vorfamulatur? Leute, glaubt ihr dass nur weil ihr Medizin studiert sich die Welt ab jetzt nur noch um euch zu drehen hat. Leistet doch erst mal was und schafft das Physikum und habt etwas Geduld, dann knnt ihr euch auch mit guten Gewissen in eine Famulatur strzen. Das ist wie mit den Pflegepraktikanten damals bei uns, die nur weil sie meinten vielleicht mal irgendwann auch mal Medizin zu studieren, auch schon nicht mehr den ganzen Pflegekram machen mssen... na ja :Meine Meinung:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Vorfamulatur? Leute, glaubt ihr dass nur weil ihr Medizin studiert sich die Welt ab jetzt nur noch um euch zu drehen hat. Leistet doch erst mal was und schafft das Physikum und habt etwas Geduld, dann knnt ihr euch auch mit guten Gewissen in eine Famulatur strzen. Das ist wie mit den Pflegepraktikanten damals bei uns, die nur weil sie meinten vielleicht mal irgendwann auch mal Medizin zu studieren, auch schon nicht mehr den ganzen Pflegekram machen mssen... na ja


Ich habe mein Pflegepraktikum schon lngst hinter mir - 7 Monate hab ich sogar gemacht und es hat mir eine Menge gebracht - vor allem die Wertschtzung fr die Arbeit nichtrztlicher Kolleginnen und Kollegen. Also sag mir nicht ich sollte erstmal etwas leisten - denn das hab ich sicherlich schon in meiner vormedizinischen Zeit gemacht. Es geht mir mit der Vorfamulatur eher darum etwas Motivation fr den Rest der Vorklinik zu sammeln - auch wenn es nur durc h lernen von Anamnese und Untersuchung sein mag ... wobei im OP zu assistieren fr mich schon vor dem Studium eine gute Schule der lebendigen Anatomie war - mal abgesehen von der starken Motivationswirkung.....

----------


## horsedoc

> Vorfamulatur? Leute, glaubt ihr dass nur weil ihr Medizin studiert sich die Welt ab jetzt nur noch um euch zu drehen hat. Leistet doch erst mal was und schafft das Physikum und habt etwas Geduld, dann knnt ihr euch auch mit guten Gewissen in eine Famulatur strzen. Das ist wie mit den Pflegepraktikanten damals bei uns, die nur weil sie meinten vielleicht mal irgendwann auch mal Medizin zu studieren, auch schon nicht mehr den ganzen Pflegekram machen mssen... na ja


Bist du evtl. frustriert weil du noch keinen Studienplatz hast?  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber egal ob das so ist oder nicht-dein Kommentar ist vllig unangebracht und steht fr mich in keinem Kontext zum Thema!

@ Leidensgenossen Physikum:

Ist das gezeigte Verhalten: 
A bertragung
B Projektion
C Verdrngung
D Rationalisierung
E keines der genannten

 ::-stud:

----------


## Cilo

> Immer dieser Qualifikationsscheiss


Na das ist schon o.k. Garfield, ich als Patient htte auch keine Lust von allen die sich mal soeben fr Chirurgie oder sonstwas interessieren begaffen zu lassen. Ich denke schon, dass da Grenzen gezogen werden sollten bzw. zu Recht gezogen werden. Hau rein, dann darfst du dich auch bald Famulant nennen, ist wie in der Schule - erst kommt die erste, dann die zweite Klasse usw. und ein Grundschler kommt dort auch noch nicht in den Chemieraum und an die Chemikalien heran, nur weil er auch mal ein bichen was zusammen mischen mchte.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Na das ist schon o.k. Garfield, ich als Patient htte auch keine Lust von allen die sich mal soeben fr Chirurgie oder sonstwas interessieren begaffen zu lassen. Ich denke schon, dass da Grenzen gezogen werden sollten bzw. zu Recht gezogen werden. Hau rein, dann darfst du dich auch bald Famulant nennen, ist wie in der Schule - erst kommt die erste, dann die zweite Klasse usw. und ein Grundschler kommt dort auch noch nicht in den Chemieraum und an die Chemikalien heran, nur weil er auch mal ein bichen was zusammen mischen mchte.


Nur dass ich mich nicht mal eben dafr interessiere ... ich glaub den Punkt vergisst du schon. Ich wollte eine Vorfamulatur machen um etwas zu lernen und damit persnlich wie auch fachlich mich weiterzuentwickeln. Mir fllt es einfach leichter den ganzen vorklinischen Stoff in mich reinzuschaufeln wenn ich klinische Bezge dazu habe. Anamnese und krperliche Untersuchung gehren auch dazu und ich empfinde es nicht als begaffen sondern als ehrliches Interesse am Patienten, seiner Krankheitsgeschichte und was ich daraus fr mich lernen kann - es bringt halt schon viel wenn man klinisch mal einen Patienten sieht, dessen Krankheitsbild man sonst nur aus Bchern kennt ... es ist definitiv was anderes nur darber zu lesen als den lebendigen atmenden Patienten vor sich zu haben und ihn auch dazu befragen zu knnen.

----------


## Gast26092018

Dann mach doch ein Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis, da siehst du genug Patienten und wenn der Hausarzt nett ist lsst er dich auch Anamnesen durchfhren. Chirurgen haben auch andere Dinge zu tun als nur Studenten zu unterrichten :hmmm...: 

Ein jegliches hat seine Zeit, und alles Vorhaben unter dem Himmel hat seine Stunde..." (Prediger Salomo, Kapitel 3 Vers 1) ::-stud:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Ich verknde hiermit mal feierlich, in der hoffnung mich so selbst zu motivieren: Morgen beginne ich frs Physikum zu lernen! Aber wirklich! Wenigstens ein bisschen! Nur etwas zumindest....oh je...

----------


## 外科医

@horsedoc
Nur zur info, ich steh kurz vorm hex  ::-dance:

----------


## Cilo

> Mir fllt es einfach leichter den ganzen vorklinischen Stoff in mich reinzuschaufeln wenn ich klinische Bezge dazu habe.


Nun und warum denkst du ist es in jeder Fachrichtung so, dass erst die (graue) Theorie gelernt werden muss, bevor es in die Praxis geht - Bauwesen lernt man nicht nur auf der  Baustelle, Jura nicht im Gerichtssaal und Medizin eben auch nicht in ohne den Blick in die Bcher 

Also: (Nur) dem Tchtigen gehrt die Welt ( kann leider die Quelle nicht  angeben, vielleicht kannst du  Maximus aushelfen ) , also erst die Bcher, dann der OP-Saal. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Nilani

> Ich verknde hiermit mal feierlich, in der hoffnung mich so selbst zu motivieren: Morgen beginne ich frs Physikum zu lernen! Aber wirklich! Wenigstens ein bisschen! Nur etwas zumindest....oh je...


Ohje, du hast noch nicht mal angefangen??  ::-oopss:  Auerdem dachte ich, dass Kln gar kein Physikum schreibt wg. Reformstudiengang? 
Dann auf alle Flle mal viel Erfolg. Ich wte nicht, wie ich das hinkriegen sollte .... aber soll ja Powerlerner geben

----------


## horsedoc

> @horsedoc
> Nur zur info, ich steh kurz vorm hex


Schn fr dich-mir aber herzlich gleichgltig 
Allerdings komisch dass du in den Vorklinikfrust-Thread musst um rumzupbeln aber jedem das seine

@Clio: Quatsch-Praxis kann man nicht frh genug und bekommen, je mehr desto besser. Und nur weil das bei euch nicht ging ist das kein Grund es anderen zu missgnnen!

@ thinker: jetzt schon anfangen fr F10??? Meinste nicht das ist ein bisschen frh? Nicht dass dir gegen Ende die Puste ausgeht-wobei- das passiert so oder so... :Keks: 

EDIT: hab grad Nilanis Beitrag gelesen, Respekt...

----------


## Muriel

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch: Gibt es denn offiziell so etwas wie ne Vorfamulattur berhaupt? Horsi schrieb was von "...weil das bei Euch nicht ging", das hrt sich fr mich so an, als sei das jetzt offiziell mglich. Wrd mich zwar wundern, aber was soll's.

----------


## horsedoc

Muri, wenn die Mdels das hinkriegen in der Vorklinik irgendwo mitlaufen zu drfen und was zu sehen kriegen kann ich da absolut nichts negatives bei finden-man kann gar nicht genug tun um in der Vorklinik den Spass nicht zu verlieren. Ausserdem wird der Themenkatalog immer klinischer-es wird im P ziemlich viel Patho und Pharma gefragt, warum also nicht auch den praktischen Teil des Ganzen schon in der VK ansehen? (mal ganz abgesehen von dem Gejammere der Assis spter weil der Famulant ja noch kein Blut abnehmen, diesdasjenes noch nicht kann...) 

Mich nerven einfach Leute die, nur weil sie meinen sie htten sozusagen das nchste, vermeindlich hhere, Level erreicht direkt dazu bergehen nach unten zu treten. Radfahrermentalitt :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Wer hat noch gesagt: Wenn du einen Menschen beurteilen wilst schau dir nicht an wie er seine Vorgesetzten und Gleichgestellte behandelt sondern wie er mit seinen Untergebenen umgeht? :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das wre mir neu, dass sowas neuerdings mglich ist. Wenn berhaupt, dann allenfalls unter der Hand. Aber offiziell.... neee

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Mich nerven einfach Leute die, nur weil sie meinen sie htten sozusagen das nchste, vermeindlich hhere, Level erreicht direkt dazu bergehen nach unten zu treten. Radfahrermentalitt


na damit hat das doch nun wirklich nichts zu tun, ich denke auch, dass man die Interesen der Patienten nicht auer acht lassen sollte, Famulanten die mitlaufen im Klinikbetrieb reichen doch schon, da muss doch nun nicht auch noch eine Schar Vorfamulant und und und dem Patienten zugemutet werden - oder anders: mich nerven Leute, die immer nur an sich und nicht an die Betroffenen denken -kotz:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich wsste nicht das es so etwas wie "Vorfamulatur" gibt. "Die Famulatur ist zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung abzuleisten.". Gesetze sind nicht dazu da um mit den Fen zertreten zu werden :Grinnnss!:  :hmmm...:  
Das was MissGarfield machen will ist ein "Praktikum".
Vielleicht war der Chefarzt deswegen etwas irritiert, weil MissGarfield in der Bewerbung das Wort Famulatur erwhnte...Beim schnellen berfliegen des Bewerbungsschreibens dachte der Chef dann das sie das Physikum schon in der Tasche htte. 

@Horsedoc: Ich finde es ja bewundernswert das sich MissGarfield so sehr fr die Praxis und Materie interessiert, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Als Chefarzt hat man eine hohe Verantwortung fr seine Patienten. Ein Chef mchte nunmal nicht das seine Chriurgen ihre wertvolle Zeit damit verbringen Fragen von vorklinischen Studenten, deren Wissensstand klein ist, zu beantworten. Die Chirurgen haben sich geflligst um ihre Patienten zu kmmern. Leidet der Arzt, so leidet auch der Patient :hmmm...:  
Sie kann ja aber ein ganz normales Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis oder auf einer normalen Station ableisten. Bei Famulaturen ist das was anderes, die sind ja dann verpflichtet Famulanten aufzunehmen.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich wsste nicht das es so etwas wie "Vorfamulatur" gibt. "Die Famulatur ist zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung abzuleisten.". Gesetze sind nicht dazu da um mit den Fen zertreten zu werden 
> Das was MissGarfield machen will ist ein "Praktikum".
> Vielleicht war der Chefarzt deswegen etwas irritiert, weil MissGarfield in der Bewerbung das Wort Famulatur erwhnte...Beim schnellen berfliegen des Bewerbungsschreibens dachte der Chef dann das sie das Physikum schon in der Tasche htte. 
> 
> @Horsedoc: Ich finde es ja bewundernswert das sich MissGarfield so sehr fr die Praxis und Materie interessiert, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Als Chefarzt hat man eine hohe Verantwortung fr seine Patienten. Ein Chef mchte nunmal nicht das seine Chriurgen ihre wertvolle Zeit damit verbringen Fragen von vorklinischen Studenten, deren Wissensstand klein ist, zu beantworten. Die Chirurgen haben sich geflligst um ihre Patienten zu kmmern. Leidet der Arzt, so leidet auch der Patient 
> Sie kann ja aber ein ganz normales Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis oder auf einer normalen Station ableisten. Bei Famulaturen ist das was anderes, die sind ja dann verpflichtet Famulanten aufzunehmen.


Hallo Maximus !

Ehrlichgesagt hab ich so etwas vor dem Studium in dieser Abteilung schonmal gemacht und es war damals kein Thema - zumal ich genau geschrieben habe dass ich gerade das 2te Semester beendet habe und eine Vorfamulatur machen mchte. Ich habe mich schon intensiv mit den ThCh - Krankheitsbildern befasst, weil es ohne Hintergrundwissen natrlich nicht viel bringt. Mittlerweile finde ich mich in R Thx und CT/MRt Thx gut zurecht, kann Viggos legen wie ne Weltmeisterin und mit dem Blutsaugen klappts auch prima. Assistiert als 1te und 2te Assistenz hab ich bisher bei 22 groen thoraxchirurgischen Eingriffen ( lat. Thorakotomie ( einseits/ beidseits ) / med. Sternotomien / Oberbauchlap,diversen interdisziplinren OPs und unzhligen kleineren Eingriffen wie viedoassistierten Thorakoskopien, Mediastinoskopien, .... Die Kollegen waren immer zufrieden mit mir ... zumal ich mir persnlich viel Hintergrundwissen selbst erarbeitet habe und eher praktische Fragen gestellt habe. Mir ist durchaus bewusst dass ich noch nicht im klinischen Abschnitt bin und deswegen auch eine Menge nicht machen darf oder machen wrde ( Stichwort bernahmeverschulden ). Die Zielsetzung fr mich war bei diesem Praktikum Anamnese und krperliche Untersuchung zu ben und vielleicht auch mal wieder mit am Tisch zu stehen und keineswegs mit von den Kollegen Vortrge halten zu lassen oder sie bei der Arbeit zu behindern, denn was mich interessiert kann ich auch nachlesen - denn die Bcher dazu besitze ich schon --

Warum Thoraxchirurgie fragen sich hier einige ... vielleicht weil mir die Krankheitsbilder schon vertraut sind und ich durch das Wissen was ich mir bisher schon angeeignet habe einen anderen Blickwinkel auf das habe was ich vor dem Studium schon kennenlernen durfte. Ein Praktikum in einer Arztpraxis hab ich schon hinter mir und ehrlichgesagt gefllt mir die Arbeit in der Klinik um Lngen besser ...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Mittlerweile *finde ich* *mich* in R Thx und CT/MRt Thx *gut zurecht*, .... *Die Kollegen* waren immer zufrieden mit mir ... zumal ich mir persnlich viel Hintergrundwissen selbst erarbeitet habe
> 
>  Arztpraxis hab ich schon hinter mir und ehrlichgesagt *gefllt mir die Arbeit in der Klinik* um Lngen besser ...


nichts fr Ungut, aber das klinkt ein bichen so, als wenn du dich schon fast als rztin fhlst  - dich wrde ich auch darauf verweisen, dass du zunchst erst einmal deine teoretischen Kentnisse durch das Bestehen des Physikums nachweisen mgest

----------


## MissGarfield83

> nichts fr Ungut, aber das klinkt ein bichen so, als wenn du dich schon fast als rztin fhlst  - dich wrde ich auch darauf verweisen, dass du zunchst erst einmal deine teoretischen Kentnisse durch das Bestehen des Physikums nachweisen mgest


Sicherlich fhle ich mich nicht so - mir geht es um das verstehen der Zusammenhnge. Was damit ein Fetzen Papier zu tun hat - das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht. Aber gut vielleicht kommt die Erkenntniss ja in einem Jahr ...  :Top:  Des weiteren mag ich einfach nur mal mein Lehrbuchwissen mit der Praxis konfrontieren, die ja schon immer ein gewisses Bissel anders ist  :Smilie: 

Darf ich fragen warum du so allergisch auf meinen Post reagierst? Selbst nicht genug Elan whrend deiner Ausbildung gehabt?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Khiri, nachdem du schon im Physikums-Thread deine Weisheiten mal wieder zum besten gegeben hast, was aber nicht sonderlich auf Gegenliebe gestoen ist, versuchst du es nun hier? 

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt sowas wie engagierte Studenten, die schon ein Ziel im Auge haben. Und ich wsste nicht, was an Selbststudium im Hinblick auf das sptere Schaffen schlecht sein sollte *kopfschttel*. Miss Garfield wird sich gewiss nicht an den Tisch stellen und sagen "alle weg da, ich mach jetzt die 1. Assistenz!", sondern es wird einem sowas nur angetragen, wenn 1. kein Peejottler und 2. kein Assi, der das noch fr seinen Katalog bentigt, mit am Tisch stehen  :hmmm...: . Und selbst dann vielleicht doch hier und da. 

Nur weil man DIR sowas vielleicht nicht antrgt, muss das ja nix Schlechtes sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt sowas wie engagierte Studenten, die schon ein Ziel im Auge haben. Und ich wsste nicht, was an Selbststudium im Hinblick auf das sptere Schaffen schlecht sein sollte *kopfschttel*. Miss Garfield wird sich gewiss nicht an den Tisch stellen und sagen "alle weg da, ich mach jetzt die 1. Assistenz!", sondern es wird einem sowas nur angetragen, wenn 1. kein Peejottler und 2. kein Assi, der das noch fr seinen Katalog bentigt, mit am Tisch stehen . Und selbst dann vielleicht doch hier und da. 
> 
> Nur weil man DIR sowas vielleicht nicht antrgt, muss das ja nix Schlechtes sein


Danke dir Daisy  :Smilie:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Khiri, nachdem du schon im Physikums-Thread deine Weisheiten mal wieder zum besten gegeben hast, was aber nicht sonderlich auf Gegenliebe gestoen ist, versuchst du es nun hier?


liebe Daisy, etwas Sorgfalt bitte, bevor du nun auch hier gegen mich stnkerst - das heit, wenn du auf die die Zeiten geschaut httest, dann wre dir nicht entgangen, dass ich schon seit 10.35 Uhr hier





> Nur weil man DIR sowas vielleicht nicht antrgt, muss das ja nix Schlechtes sein


und angetragen hat man es ihr nun ja eben gerade *nicht*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*hat kein Troll-Futter mehr*

----------


## MissGarfield83

> *hat kein Troll-Futter mehr*


Magst was von meinem oder solln wir Khiri hungern lassen ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Darf ich fragen warum du so allergisch auf meinen Post reagierst? Selbst nicht genug Elan whrend deiner Ausbildung gehabt?


allergisch ??? nee, wirklich nicht, aber Leute die so schreiben wie du "hab schon so und so viel Sachen gemacht" " Kollegen ", wenn sie eigentlich rzte meinen, von denen sie noch eine ganze Zeit lang lernen sollten und die  von Vorfamulatur sprechen, wenn es um ein Praktikum geht, um sich schon mal aus der Menge der Praktikanten hervorzuheben, machen mich immer etwas stutzig, ob sie vielleicht dem Boden der Tatsachen (Studentin im ersten Studienjahr) etwas entrckt sind

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Is alt genug, kann sich ihr Futter selbst suchen  :Grinnnss!: 

[Ketzer-Modus ON] Wenn man nicht berall aufpasst  :Grinnnss!:  [Ketzer-Modus OFF]

----------


## MissGarfield83

> allergisch ??? nee, wirklich nicht, aber Leute die so schreiben wie du "hab schon so und so viel Sachen gemacht" " Kollegen ", wenn sie eigentlich rzte meinen, von denen sie noch eine ganze Zeit lang lernen sollten, machen mich immer etwas stutzig, ob sie vielleicht dem Boden der Tatsachen (Studentin im ersten Studienjahr) etwas entrckt sind



Der Gebrauch des Wortes Kollege ist defintiv korrekt - lies und schweige  :Grinnnss!: : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kollege

Engagement ist sicher kein Zeichen von Charakterschwche oder fehlendem Realittsbezug - es zeigt eher wer Spa an dem hat was er/sie tut und wer einfach nur soviel macht wie ntig um gerade so durchzukommen ... knnte es sein dass du zu letzterer Gattung gehrst?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> knnte es sein dass du zu letzterer Gattung gehrst?


knnte es sein, dass du dich zu wichtig nimmst? Warum sprichst du von einer Vorfamulatur, wenn es sich um ein einfaches Praktikum handelt ?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Die nchste Person, die sich zu diesem Thema jetzt nochmal uert, bekommt ne Verwarnung von oben wegen Stren des Forenfriedens!!!

*BACK(ST) TO TOPIC!!!*

Hugh, ich habe gesprochen! Daisy-Mod

----------


## abi07

Ihr habt doch alle den Verstand verloren...es sind Ferien!!!

Ich persnlich werde mir jetzt was Schnes zu essen kochen, spter joggen gehen und mir dann nen schnen Video-Abend gnnen...die nchsten Ferien stehen schlielich erst in einem Jahr an.  ::-oopss: 

@thinker: Was hast du denn fr Prfungen und wann?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ihr habt doch alle den Verstand verloren...es sind Ferien!!!
> 
> Ich persnlich werde mir jetzt was Schnes zu essen kochen, spter joggen gehen und mir dann nen schnen Video-Abend gnnen...die nchsten Ferien stehen schlielich erst in einem Jahr an. 
> 
> @thinker: Was hast du denn fr Prfungen und wann?


Klingt sehr entspannend. Ich glaub ich nutz die jetzt gewonnene Zeit ein bissel fr meine Malerei und geh heute Abend dann was joggen am Main  :Smilie:

----------


## Pampelmuse

Ich war heute auch schon joggen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich geh morgen frh joggen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Klar, meine Ferien sind immer spannend!  :hmmm...: 
Im Moment beschftige ich mich mit der Ferienplanung fr meine Neffen, wenn sie zu Besuch kommen - Legoland, Playmobil-FunPark und Co sind echt spannend!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

Doch, in Kln gibt es auch ein Physikum. Oder halt quivalenzprfungen - wie es so schn hier genannt wird. Es sind keine IMPP-Prfungen, aber hat denselben Zweck. 
Und es geht nicht um F10 sondern um in 2 1/2 Wochen ^^ Dann steht Biochemie an am 21., am 24. Anatomie und am 28. Physio und dann zwischen September und Oktober die mndlichen! Aber wenigstens bin ich dazwischen noch ne Woche im Urlaub! Ich frue mich schon drauf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

dann geb ich jetz auch meinen senf dazu (bin wieder aus kroatien da...was wetter wurde schlechter, da sind wir wieder gefahren..war aber soooooooo schn)
also vor- oder frhfamulatur haben es die oberrzte und der chefrzte bei mir auf station genannt, da ich eben noch nich in der klinik war ( und oh nein..ich hatte noch gar nich zum studieren angefangen, sondern hatte nur sicher nen platz).
ich bin mit der erwartung hingekommen, den rzten wenn berhaupt ein bisschen ber die schulter gucken zu drfen. es waren die chirurgen, die wollten, dass ich blut abnehme und mit im OP steh. es hat ihnen spa gemacht, mir sachen beizubringen und zu zeigen. die patienten sind deswegen keinesfalls zu kurz gekommen. und bevor wieder irgendwelche diskussionen zu den armen patienten enstehen: ich habe jeden einzelnen patienten immer gefragt, ob das in ordnung ist, wenn ich blut abnehme, oder fden zieh oder sonstiges. die zeit war toll, es war immer jemand dabei (gut, am schluss beim blut abnehmen nicht mehr, aber sie wussten halt auch einfach,dass ich ned im patienten rumstocher bis was kommt) und hat aufgepasst und ich habe wahnsinnig viel gelernt. deswegen rate ich das auch anderen. wenn man eine tolle station findet, die einem gern sachen zeigen und erklren, dann kann man das auch in der vorklinik machen, finde ich. die kollegen/rzte wissen ja, dass man noch nicht so weit ist.
mir hat es wirklich viel gebracht. dass ich es nicht anrechnen lassen kann als famu, ist mir total egal, weils mir auch nicht darum ging, schon endlich eine famu zu haben, sondern mir gings darum, etwas zu lernen und noch nen anderen bereich in der medizin erleben zu drfen.
brigens, ich habe mich fr ein PRAKTIKUM in der chirurgie beworben. frh- und vorfamulant kam halt dann von der station. des hat nix damit zu tun, dass man schon weiter sein will, als man tatschlich ist, sondern ganz einfach damit, dass die rzte wohl mit dem begriff mehr anfangen knnen (:
ich denke, wenn man ne station findet, dann kann man auch ruhig schon in der vorklinik ein wenig mit rumschnuppern. und was man darf und was nicht und wieviel und so weiter, das liegt ja immer noch beim chefarzt und den oberrzten und assistenzrzten selbst. kein student kommt an und fordert nhen zu drfen oder hnliches.
so, und nun wnsche ich weiterhin schn ferien und viel spa bei der vorfamulatur und viel erfolg beim lernen frs physikum

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@ Mensch, Mensch leofgyth - was hast du getan :Woow: , hast du nicht gelesen :



> Die nchste Person, die sich zu diesem Thema jetzt nochmal uert, bekommt ne Verwarnung von oben wegen Stren des Forenfriedens!!!
> 
> *BACK(ST) TO TOPIC!!!*
> 
> Hugh, ich habe gesprochen! Daisy-Mod


aber vielleicht hast du Glck, ich glaube Daisy schlft heut noch und geniet auch mal die Ferien.

----------


## leofgyth77

nee khiri, ich kann und habe gelesen. ich denke nur, die verwarnung hat sich auf die diskussion ber dich bezogen. 
weil nmlich das theme vorfamu oder wie auch immer sehr wohl in das forum fr vorklinik gehrt.
falls es sich wirklich auf das thema vorfamu bezogen haben sollte, dann tut es mir natrlich sehr leid (:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

tut mir leid, dass ich keine Augenzwinkersmiley in meinen Beitrag gesetzt habe leofgyth, aber es gibt einen solchen ja leider nicht hier in der Smileysmaske - will sagen: war doch Spa 
(und deinen Beitrag find ich brigens sehr schn geschrieben)

----------


## hennessy

> tut mir leid, dass ich keine Augenzwinkersmiley in meinen Beitrag gesetzt habe leofgyth, aber es gibt einen solchen ja leider nicht hier in der Smileysmaske ...


was hltst Du davon:  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Man kann den im brigen auch von Hand eingeben... :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 

Ich bin total zerstochen und bersht mit blauen Flecken. Im nchsten Leben such ich mir eine andere Sportart...Schach oder so...
Schwimmbad/See wre jetzt ne super Idee - es knnten nur einige auf den Gedanken kommen, dass ich misshandelt wurde... :Keks:

----------


## Hardyle

@leofgyth: Oh ja, da schliee ich mich voll und ganz deinem Beitrag an! 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Ansprche einer Famulatur an die Vorfamu sondern will einfach so viel mitnehmen wie mglich. Die rzte, die sich bemhen einem etwas beizubringen, sind die jenigen, die es zu einer machen!
Gestern stand ich 4 Stunden im OP zum Haken halten und am Schluss ist einfach mal die Assistentin abgetreten und meinte, ach mach du doch mal die Naht - der OA hat mir gezeigt was ich machen muss und gut war.  :hmmm...:  Die andere hat mich mit zum Blutabnehmen genommen etc ... argh aber wie rgerlich, heute voll die Anfngerfehler gemacht.  :grrrr....:  Vorgestern hat es besser geklappt! Naja, jeder fngt mal klein an - und ich glaube, auf die Dauer gesehen kommt dann auch die Erfahrung und Routine (wenn ich dann meine richtigen Famus mache hehe)! Erfahrungen sammeln ist glaube ich in jedem Berufsfeld erlaubt, auch als Medizinstudent ...
Es hat sich aber trotzdem noch keine Patientin beschwert, wenn ich im weien Kittel als Praktikantin ber die Schulter geschaut habe.

----------


## cervello

Habe die Tage mir mal Physik reingezogen.
Ist das normal, dass man mit dem Lehrbcher "Wissen" die Alten Physika nicht beantworten kann? Lohnt sich das berhaupt, diese Kopfbrecher abgefreakten Rechnenaufgaben mal alle ausfhrlich zu lsen? In wenigen Tagen schafft man das ja nie.

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Kurzum: Nein, da wrd ich mich auf wichtigere Dinge konzentrieren 8[ und weniger freak-aufgaben. Physik war dieses Jahr wieder herrlich..

----------


## DeMan

Also fr mich persnlich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich wohl mindestens 1-2 Wochen in Physik htte investieren mssen, um ne manierliche Anzahl an Fragen zu beantworten. Das lohnt sich berhaupt nicht, im Endeffekt hab ich auch auf das MediLearn-Skript verzichtet.
Wenn man nicht unbedingt auf ne 1 im Physikum aus ist, kannst du Physik einfach weglassen  :Smilie:

----------


## onmiter

ich finde physik war diesesmal nicht so schwer. begrndung: wenn man alles mgliche verrechnet hat kam am ende immer nur eines in frage. oft war es ja so wenn man so rechnet ist es (A) wenn man so rechnet (B) und noch eine andere rechnung ergibt Antwort (E) zum beispiel... dieses mal gab es nur eine Lsung, hat man anderes gerechnet kam man auf keine der vorgegebenen Lsungen, von daher htte etwas "jonglieren mit den zahlen" gut geholfen, aber das ist ja auch nicht immer das leichteste.  :Woow:

----------


## fangzahn

Ich komme auch nur auf ganz wenige Physikufragen 11 oder 12.

Ein paar Schwerpunkte kommen aber immer wieder an, mit denen kann man schon so zwei drittel der Physikpunkte holen und die schafft man in 2 Tagen:

Optik mit brennweite,Brechkraft etc, manchmal auch opt. Instrumente, , F = m* g mit 9,81 m/s, Teilchenzerfalln 8Halbwertszeit)/Kondensatorentladung - und dabei Umgang mit dem Logarithmus, Ladung: C= Q/U, Parallel/Reihenschaltung und Ohmsche Gesetze, R~l/A, Hagen Poseuille, Frequenzen, die Sache mit Schallintensitt und Schalldruck sowie ionisierende Strahlungsarten, Schall- und Lichtgeschwindigkeit, Atomaufbau (Massen- und Kernladungszahl)

----------


## CD95

Physik ist zum  :kotzen: !
Habe damals das ML- Heft gut durchgearbeitet, Fragen gekreuzt und in der Prfung ist alles anders, da kann man irgendwie machen was man will. :grrrr....:  Es sei denn man ist vielleicht ein Physik- Freak. Ne Freundin von mir hat sogar ein ganzes Physik- Buch vorher gelesen und sie hat auch nicht mehr als 50% geschafft. Schau Dir am besten, wie fangzahn schon erwhnt hat, das Wesentliche an- mehr kann man da echt nicht tun... ::-oopss:

----------


## andreea111

Hey, 

Vielleicht kann mir jemanden von euch helfen:  Es geht um Stipenium. 
Ich habe mich bei der Hanns Seidel Stiftung beworben und wurde zum Auswahltagung eingeladet- die Sache ist jetzt die, dass ich keine Ahnung habe von wie ich mich dafr vorbereiten soll. Kennt ihr einen Stipendiat von der HSS? Das wrde mich unheimlich sehr viel helfen ein paar Bericte und persnliche Erfahtrungen zu lesen!

Vielen Dank!

----------


## onmiter

rein interesse halber: mit welcher begrndung hast du dich beworben? abi-note? was ist das fr eine stiftung? poltisch, religis, etc?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> rein interesse halber: mit welcher begrndung hast du dich beworben? abi-note? was ist das fr eine stiftung? poltisch, religis, etc?


Klick: http://www.hss.de/stipendium.html

----------


## tortet

Blde Makroskopieklausur....

Mir fehlt jetzt schon die Motivation..... :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Blde Biochemie-zwischen-klausur. Motivation ist da, aber kein gescheiter Lernplan .... unsere Biochemiker halten sich ja fr was ganz besonderes dass sie nicht nach dem GK lehren mssen, bzw durch ihr tolles ME Buch uns keine Mglichkeit geben strukturiert zu lernen ...  :kotzen:

----------


## jijichu

> Blde Biochemie-zwischen-klausur. Motivation ist da, aber kein gescheiter Lernplan .... unsere Biochemiker halten sich ja fr was ganz besonderes dass sie nicht nach dem GK lehren mssen, bzw durch ihr tolles ME Buch uns keine Mglichkeit geben strukturiert zu lernen ...


Zum Glck wird in der Zwischenklausur eher Allgemeinwissen abgefragt, da kannst Du getrost ein anderes Buch und die Schwarze Reihe hinzu ziehen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Geh einfach so ran wie immer, mit Deiner "Tschaka, die Klausur erledige ich mit links" - Art und Du wirst zufrieden sein  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

 :Keks:

----------


## tortet

*10 Dinge, die ich lieber tue, als Anatomie zu lernen:*

1) Kopfkissen waschen
2) den Kleiderschrank krftig ausmisten
3) ein neues Ordnungssystem fr Bcher ausdenken
4) draussen pfel fr den Obstsalat pflcken
5) meine Mutter anrufen
6) meine Schwiegermutter anrufen
7) die Kchenschrnke auswaschen
8) Biochemie lernen
9) Physiologie lernen
10) Psychologie lernen 

 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

War Anatomie nich n Vorklinikfach? Hab ich alles schon wieder vergessen  ::-dance:

----------


## tortet

> War Anatomie nich n Vorklinikfach? Hab ich alles schon wieder vergessen


HUSCH! Ab mit Dir ins Klinikforum!!!  :bhh:

----------


## Brownie

> *10 Dinge, die ich lieber tue, als Anatomie zu lernen:*
> 
> 1) Kopfkissen waschen
> 2) den Kleiderschrank krftig ausmisten
> 3) ein neues Ordnungssystem fr Bcher ausdenken
> 4) draussen pfel fr den Obstsalat pflcken
> 5) meine Mutter anrufen
> 6) meine Schwiegermutter anrufen
> 7) die Kchenschrnke auswaschen
> ...


ich hab keine schwiegermutter, also ersetze ich 6) durch "cousine anrufen" und psycho hab ich dankbarer weise hinter mir also ersetze ich 10) durch sinnlos im internet rumsurfen. aber ansonsten passt es sehr gut zu meiner aktuellen situation 2,5 tage vor dem mndlichen physikum  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaaaaaaaaaaah ich kann mich einfach nich fr physik motivieren..ich wollt am 1. anfangen und jetz is der 11. und ich hab das vorwort vom buch gelesen.
is aber auch so schei*e langweilig.

----------


## lance1982

> aaaaaaaaaaaah ich kann mich einfach nich fr physik motivieren..ich wollt am 1. anfangen und jetz is der 11. und ich hab das vorwort vom buch gelesen.
> is aber auch so schei*e langweilig.



mach mal langsam... ich hab nie ein physikbuch gelesen und trotzdem recht viele punkte im physikum geholt, geht auch so irgendwie... mach dir da mal keine sorgen... alles wird gut  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

Wieso fngst Du mit Physik an? (mal vorsichtig nachfrag...) Weil das auf dem Medilearn-lernplan so draufsteht?

Wrde Physik erst am Schluss lernen (wenn berhaupt). Lieber mehr Zeit in die grossen Fcher investieren.... :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

(Finde Physik brigens cool!  :Blush: )

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ torte_T : Sie ist im ersten Semester ... vermutlich fr den Physik Schein ;)

----------


## lance1982

> @ torte_T : Sie ist im ersten Semester ... vermutlich fr den Physik Schein ;)


aber selbst dafr hab ich kein buch gebraucht... gibt es denn kein altfragenscripte an denen man sich orientieren kann? oder vielleicht die schwarze reihe? ich find all die anderen bcher sind zu schwer wenn man bedenkt das es im physikum maximal 20 fragen dazu gibt... und der schein sollte drin sein... dann wrde ich auch eher physiologie oder so ein zeugs lernen...

----------


## BetterCallSaul

ich habe mich 0,0 an irgendwelche plne gehalten, die ich hier ausgedruckt rumliegen hatte geschweige denn jemals in vorlesungen gegangen. geht auch so ganz gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

> @ torte_T : Sie ist im ersten Semester ... vermutlich fr den Physik Schein ;)


AUTSCHN  :Wand: 

In diesem Fall wnsche ich natrlich viel Glck fr die Klausur und so!

----------


## tortet

> ich habe mich 0,0 an irgendwelche plne gehalten, die ich hier ausgedruckt rumliegen hatte geschweige denn jemals in vorlesungen gegangen. geht auch so ganz gut


Ich fange erstmal mit dem Fach an, das mir berhaupt nicht liegt.
Danach gibts dann nur noch Belohnungen  :bhh: 

Die Vorlesungen finde ich bei uns sehr gut, besonders die Physio ist gut besucht und lohnt sich wirklich, obwohl man dafr frh aufstehen muss.....
Ich werde mir zum "Apetitholen" im nchsten Semester mal ein paar Klinikvorlesungen reinziehen, glaube ich. So als Motivationsspritze zum durchhalten..... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

wie man sich auch n semester zum physikum freinehmen kann, ma ganz srs. wenns nich klappt machse halt semester spter, zu verlieren haste dabei ja nichts. dein freisemester haste ja dann so oder so.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> aber selbst dafr hab ich kein buch gebraucht... gibt es denn kein altfragenscripte an denen man sich orientieren kann? oder vielleicht die schwarze reihe? ich find all die anderen bcher sind zu schwer wenn man bedenkt das es im physikum maximal 20 fragen dazu gibt... und der schein sollte drin sein... dann wrde ich auch eher physiologie oder so ein zeugs lernen...


Wenn du so ein Hammerphysikkurs wie unseren gehabt httest httest du auch ein Buch gebraucht ... *seufz*

----------


## lance1982

> Wenn du so ein Hammerphysikkurs wie unseren gehabt httest httest du auch ein Buch gebraucht ... *seufz*


ok... kann ja nur fr mich sprechen, hast ja recht... aber physik ist ja jetzt nicht so schlimm... bei uns war chemie echt schwer und auch das geht ohne buch... oder eben nur zum nachschlagen... aber an physik oder chemie wird es dann nicht scheitern...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tortet

*Und noch 5 Dinge, die mehr Spass machen als Anatomie zu lernen:*

1. das Auto mit einem Q-Tip wachsen
2. den Garten mit einem Teelffel umgraben
3.  ein Bahnhofsklo putzen
4. 31 Hamburger in 10 Minuten essen
5. das Medilearnforum mit irgendwelchem Nonsense vollspammen

----------


## looser2009

Ich werde euch meine lange & Frostige Geschichte, versuchen in krze zur erzhlen.
!.Semester: der Schock, im Anatomie fallen begriffe die fr mich nicht nur vllig unausprechbar sind, was gr durcheinander.
Muskeln, Nerven usw...
Der Hororr  
Die Anatomie Klausur, sowohl Rigo 1 und 2 habe ich nicht geschaft.
Anatomie musste ich wiederholen, weil mich das so runtergezogen hatte hatte ich auch die Bio Klausur verhauen.

wenn ich sofort fahre, dann msste ich ja ein buch schreiben.
Also
Ana 1 wiederholt, beim 2mal die klausur nur bestanden weil ich genau die erwnchte 18 (von 30) punkte hatte. 
Ana 2, beim ersten mal nicht geschaft, dass jahr drauf ebenfalls die Klausur verhauen (auch Rigo1) also musste ich da ins Rig 2, d.h  entweder ich schaffe es oder ich fliege von der uni.
Bio 1 und Bio 2 habe ich erst beim 2. Anlauf geschaft.
Biochemie nach 6 wochen abgebrochen, habe es auch wiederholt.
Physik habe ich zwar im 1. anlauf geschaft, aber das war der Terror pur, wurde schon mal raus geschmissen und wurde mehrmals dumm angemacht (was fr mein selbstvertrauen extrem schlecht war, in ein ohnehin schwierige zeit).
Anatomie 3, auch wiederholt.
Anatomie 4 (seminar (was weit ber 95% geschaft haben musste ich auch wiederholen.

Es gibt sehr nette Dozenten, es gab aber auch einige Dozenten, die einem zur verstehen gaben, "du bist hier falch", aber auch sonst waren einige Dozenten so richtig gemein.

Selbst die Damen von Dekanat meinte, so ungefhr, "das ist doch nicht das richtige fr dich"

Physio hatte ich zwar im ersten anlauf, geschaft aber bei der Abfrage, hatte mir mal ein Prof. so schaffen sie die Klausur nicht und Physikum schon gar nicht.

Nach lange Kampf mit mir selbst und den Bchern gelang es mir, ergendwann alle Scheine.

Ergendwann tratt ich zum Physikum an, schriftliche beim 1.anlauf knapp nicht bestanden, mndliche war dafr gut.
Schriftliche habe ich wieder holt und jetzt auch bestanden (anmerkung. Physiologie ber 80% richtg, schnen gruss an den Physio Prof. an diese stelle).
Jetzt ist es Amtlich ich bin fertig mit vorklinik (ich habe fertig....hahaha)
Ich bin jetzt cand. d. med.
Es gab Zeiten da habe ich selbst nicht dran geglaubt.
Daher ist die freude umso grsser.
Wieso ich euch das Schreibe ?
Wenn Ihr werklich ein festen Ziel habt und unbedingt Arzt/rztin werden wollte, dann GEHT DAS AUCH. 
Keiner ist zur Bld dafr, ich bin doch das beste Beispiel haha
Lasst euch nix einreden, wenn das eure Lebenswunch ist (wir bei mir) dann gibt nicht auf, auf gar kein Fall.
Klar man hatt auch andere Probleme, ich hatte in mein Privatleben in der Zeit viele Probleme (mansch andere htte an meiner stelle Suizdale gedanken gehabt), Finanziele schwerigkeiten (ein unklck kommt selten allein).
Aber glaubt mir wenn Ihr diese mhsame Hrde berbrckt, dann seid Ihr vermutlich Strker denn je bevor.

Also nicht Aufgeben, es geht immer Ihr msste nur manchmal 110% geben.
Lasst also den kopf nicht hngen.
Wnsche euch alles Gute !

Ps. sorry for mein Deutsch, ich bin nicht davor zur ein Deutsche Schule gegangen, sonder im Ausland.

----------


## jijichu

> Also nicht Aufgeben, es geht immer Ihr msste nur manchmal 110% geben.
> Lasst also den kopf nicht hngen.
> Wnsche euch alles Gute !


finde ich gut, dass Du es schreibst  :Grinnnss!: 

Und jetzt, da Du die Vorklinik hinter Dich gebracht hast, kann ich Dir sagen, hier in FFM wirds in der Klinik zwar chaotischer, aber auch 10000 Mal besser  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance: 

Schikane gibts nicht mehr wie in der VK  :Grinnnss!: , wie gesagt, nur Chaos und z.T. unfhige Leute, aber da beit Du Dich auch durch  :hmmm...: 

LG und einen schnen Start in die Klinik  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich finds echt super, dass du nicht aufgegeben hast! du bist das beste beispiel fr: wo ein wille, da auch ein weg!

yep, ich lern tatschlich fr den physik-schein...physikum wr doch etwas frh..komm ja grad mal ins 2. semester (: hab mir jetz erstmal nen plan ausgedacht, wie ich lernen will..das motiviert ja schon mal etwas (:
ich wnsch euch allen nen schnen tag

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, Embryo bringt mich gerade um.. wie soll sich das ein Mensch auf Dauer merken knnen... arggghhh ....  :dagegen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Boa, Embryo bringt mich gerade um.. wie soll sich das ein Mensch auf Dauer merken knnen... arggghhh ....


Einfach schwimmen, schwimmen, schwimmen .... *sing*

Schaus dir einfach bildlich an - der Prometheus hat da nette Bildchen  :Smilie:

----------


## tortet

Die heutigen 5 Dinge, die mehr Spass machen, als Anatomie zu lernen:

1) auf parapluesch.de Kuscheltiere therapieren
2) smtliche vorhandenen Harry Potterfilme nacheinander ansehen
3) WOW zocken
4) sinnlose Geburtstagsgeschenke konzipieren
5) stundenlange Kochorgien starten

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Die heutigen 5 Dinge, die mehr Spass machen, als Anatomie zu lernen:
> 
> 1) auf parapluesch.de Kuscheltiere therapieren
> 2) smtliche vorhandenen Harry Potterfilme nacheinander ansehen
> 3) WOW zocken
> 4) sinnlose Geburtstagsgeschenke konzipieren
> 5) stundenlange Kochorgien starten


ich nehme die 1), die 2), die 4) und einmal die 5) in scharf zum mitnehmen ...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## tortet

Bestellung angenommen  :Grinnnss!: 

Fr 5 empfehle ich was Thailndisches.... mit extrascharfer Currypaste. Oder vielleicht mit Kse berbackene Nachos mit Salsa?

Qule mich mal wieder durch die Extremitten.... das ist neben Embryologie echt das schlimmste, finde ich... :Hh?:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Bestellung angenommen 
> 
> Fr 5 empfehle ich was Thailndisches.... mit extrascharfer Currypaste. Oder vielleicht mit Kse berbackene Nachos mit Salsa?
> 
> Qule mich mal wieder durch die Extremitten.... das ist neben Embryologie echt das schlimmste, finde ich...


Thai klingt doch gut ... also fangen wir mit einer scharfen Tom Kha Gai an und arbeiten uns vor zu einem roten Thaicurry mit gebratenen Nudeln ?  :Big Grin: 

Alles unterhalb des Ellenbogens & des oberen Sprunggelenks ist *BSE*!!!! :kotzen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mist , jetzt hab ich Hunger  ...

----------


## tortet

> Thai klingt doch gut ... also fangen wir mit einer scharfen Tom Kha Gai an und arbeiten uns vor zu einem roten Thaicurry mit gebratenen Nudeln ? 
> 
> Alles unterhalb des Ellenbogens & des oberen Sprunggelenks ist BSE!!!!


Sehr BSE! (mache gerade kurze Fumuskeln.... :kotzen: ) Ntzt alles nix, muss diese Klausur bestehen, sonst wirds nix mit Physikum im Mrz  :Oh nee...: 

Sehr mit der Menufolge einverstanden..grne Currypaste hab ich noch hier fr 40 Personen.. als Nachtisch ne gebackene Banane mit Honig? LECKER :Meine Meinung:

----------


## jijichu

> Thai klingt doch gut ... also fangen wir mit einer scharfen Tom Kha Gai an und arbeiten uns vor zu einem roten Thaicurry mit gebratenen Nudeln ? 
> 
> Alles unterhalb des Ellenbogens & des oberen Sprunggelenks ist *BSE*!!!!



Na Du lenkst Dich aber auch ordentlich ab  :bhh:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Na Du lenkst Dich aber auch ordentlich ab


Manchmal ist das echt wichtig ... besonders wenn der Mller Esterl schon bse guckt weil ich die Translation doof und langweilig finde ...

----------


## jijichu

> Manchmal ist das echt wichtig ... besonders wenn der Mller Esterl schon bse guckt weil ich die Translation doof und langweilig finde ...


Ich versteh wirklich nicht, wieso Du Dich momentan mit dem ME aufhltst! :dagegen: 
Fr diese Klausur so was von unntig und demotivierend  :Meine Meinung: 
Lieber mit einem Buch lernen, dass Dir Spa macht  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich versteh wirklich nicht, wieso Du Dich momentan mit dem ME aufhltst!
> Fr diese Klausur so was von unntig und demotivierend 
> Lieber mit einem Buch lernen, dass Dir Spa macht


Ich lern ja parallel die Kapitel im ME & und in der Dualen Reihe ... ME dient nur dem berblick, DR dem Faktenwissen ...

----------


## jijichu

> Ich lern ja parallel die Kapitel im ME & und in der Dualen Reihe ... ME dient nur dem berblick, DR dem Faktenwissen ...


Na, ob der ME wirklich den berblick vermittelt... ::-oopss:  
Viel Erfolg  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Na, ob der ME wirklich den berblick vermittelt... 
> Viel Erfolg


 Du weisst ja - das Praktikumsskript hat praktischerweise praktische Seitenangaben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adrenalino

> Alles unterhalb des Ellenbogens & des oberen Sprunggelenks ist *BSE*!!!!


Stimm Dir gerade voll und ganz zu, das ganze Gefutzel ist kaum gefgig, in meinen Schdel zu wandern. Das kann ich 1000mal wiederholen und sitzt immernoch nicht; bemerkenswert..

----------


## Cassy

Ich konnte das Zeug nicht mal als ich zum Physikum angetreten bin  :Nixweiss:  Und wenn ich noch tausende von Jahren Zeit gehabt htte, ich glaube es wr nie in meinen Schdel gewandert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

> Stimm Dir gerade voll und ganz zu, das ganze Gefutzel ist kaum gefgig, in meinen Schdel zu wandern. Das kann ich 1000mal wiederholen und sitzt immernoch nicht; bemerkenswert..



Muss ich jetzt 'n schlechtes Gewissen kriegen, weil ich mich bisher noch GAR NICHT wieder mit Uni beschftigt habe??

----------


## Flemingulus

> Ich konnte das Zeug nicht mal als ich zum Physikum angetreten bin  Und wenn ich noch tausende von Jahren Zeit gehabt htte, ich glaube es wr nie in meinen Schdel gewandert


Gell, Cassy, ist ein gutes Gefhl, in diesem Thread die Vergangenheitsform zu bemhen...  :Top:  was aber jetzt auf keinen, der noch im Vorklinikmist drinsteckt demotivierend wirken soll... ist mehr als ein Ihr-packt-das-auch! zu verstehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Na wenn ich das schaffe dann machen das die anderen locker  :hmmm...:  Und das schne ist: selbst die (bis dahin) schlimmste Lernzeit und Prfungsangst sind irgendwann vorbei und *schwups* findet man sich in der Klinik wieder. Nur, ob es da besser ist, das kann ich euch noch nicht sagen.

@Flemingulus: es ist herrlich  :Love:  Aus Langeweile blttere ich sogar shcon freiwillig im MiBI-Buch  :Blush:

----------


## Kaya777

Doch, doch, in der Klinik ist es deutlich besser. Es macht viel mehr Spass, auf klinische Faecher zu lernen, als Biochemie oder Anatomie. Nicht dass die vorklinischen Faecher keinen Sinn machen wuerden, aber Klinik ist schon interessanter.  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Flemingulus: es ist herrlich  Aus Langeweile blttere ich sogar shcon freiwillig im MiBI-Buch


Auch will - das Mibi Buch bettelt schon um Aufmerksamkeit  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Strodti

Heute ist meine Zeugnis gekommen. Bye bye Vorklinik  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab noch gar keine klinischen Bcher... wollte mich da dann im Semester drum kmmern. Aber die Vorfreude ist schon da!

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation und schnell Basislehrbuch Innere Medizin kaufen, gibt es gerade bei Lehmann's als Auslaufmodell fr 29,95  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

Ich hab die mir am Freitag aus der Bib besorgt. 

Auf mein Zeugnis warte ich allerdings noch immer. Ich hoffe nur das kommt noch bevor ich ihn den Urlaub entschwinde.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Strodti

Ich wollte eigentlich neue Bcher fr die Gallerie vermeiden und erstmal ein paart Tage mit dem "neuen" Buch in der Bib verbringen bevor ich es mir kaufen. Diese "must have" Bcher liegen mir nicht unbedingt und so verkaufe ich Zeeck und Welsch nun ohne >10 Seiten drin gelesen zu haben  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Glckwunsch an alle, die das Physikum jetzt in der Tasche haben! Kann mir vorstellen wie geil das sein muss!!  :Top: 
Zeeck und Welsch sind brigens Bcher mit denen ich bisher sehr viel gelernt habe...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Ich wollte eigentlich neue Bcher fr die Gallerie vermeiden und erstmal ein paart Tage mit dem "neuen" Buch in der Bib verbringen bevor ich es mir kaufen. Diese "must have" Bcher liegen mir nicht unbedingt und so verkaufe ich Zeeck und Welsch nun ohne >10 Seiten drin gelesen zu haben


Och mit dem Zeek hab ich Chemie locker bestanden - der Welsch ist nur ne Ergnzung zum Lllmann Rauch ... hat halt manchmal schnere Bilder ;)

----------


## Strodti

Das meine ich... >2 Bcher fr ein Fach aber eigentlich lerne ich nur mit einem. Bin bisher IMMER bei den Kurzlehrbchern gelandet  :hmmm...:  Mal sehen wir das nun weitergeht.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Das meine ich... >2 Bcher fr ein Fach aber eigentlich lerne ich nur mit einem. Bin bisher IMMER bei den Kurzlehrbchern gelandet  Mal sehen wir das nun weitergeht.


Wenn dir das gereicht hat ist doch prima  :Smilie:  Ich hab lieber ein paar Bcher mehr im Schrank stehen - neben dem dass es schicker ausschaut ist es auch ntzlich doch mal ein Nachschlagewerk wie den Benninghoff oder Lffler an der Hand zu haben ohne fr jeden Kack dann in die Bibo zu mssen ... und da mir gedruckte Werke immern och lieber sind als Ebooks werd ich mir auch weiter die Bcher kaufen die ich fr richtig halte  :Smilie: 

Es gibt nicht nur eine Wahrheit ;)

----------


## Hardyle

Hallo ihr, na alles klar bei euch? Ich war ja schon ewig nicht mehr hier ... nicht mehr seit dem Beginn meiner Vorfamu.  :Smilie:  Jetzt bin ich gerade noch in Rumaenien mach bei dem Waisenhausprojekt, das IFMSA ausschreibt, mit und bald geht es auf ins 3. Semester. Ferien schon fast wieder rum. Argh, der Praepkurs ruft.  ::-oopss:  Aber vorher kommt noch die ESE.  :Grinnnss!:  :Woow:  :Top:

----------


## Brownie

> Hallo ihr, na alles klar bei euch? Ich war ja schon ewig nicht mehr hier ... nicht mehr seit dem Beginn meiner Vorfamu.  Jetzt bin ich gerade noch in Rumaenien mach bei dem Waisenhausprojekt, das IFMSA ausschreibt, mit und bald geht es auf ins 3. Semester. Ferien schon fast wieder rum. Argh, der Praepkurs ruft.  Aber vorher kommt noch die ESE.


du machst immer so viel tolle Sachen  :Blush: 
FSJ, Au pair, Waisenhaus.... respekt!
ich glaub ich muss mal engagierter werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hardyle

> du machst immer so viel tolle Sachen 
> FSJ, Au pair, Waisenhaus.... respekt!
> ich glaub ich muss mal engagierter werden


Naja, ich machs halt weils mich interessiert und weil ich finde man muss im Leben so viele Erfahrungen sammeln wie moeglich ...  ::-bee:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Ochmenno - ich krieg grad Panik dass ich das alles nicht bis zum Physikum nchstes Jahr schaffe - wohlgemerkt ich hab noch 11 Monate, aber ich merke wie arg viel ich wieder vergessen hab und weiss gar nicht wann ich das alles wiederholen soll *panikhab* Liebuglee schon mit nem Freisemester damit ich wenigstens ein gutes Physikum schreibe ... jaja ich weiss die Note ist nicht alles , aber ich hab schon einen gewissen Anspruch an mich selber - nur mein Gehirnskasten will den ganzen Kleinscheiss in Ana, Physio & BC nicht behalten ... die Fitzelsdetails die das IMPP so liebt, bleiben leider so ungern hngen es sei denn sie erscheinen mir klinisch sinnvoll *seufz*

So genug ausge :kotzen:

----------


## bonescrusher

na ja mach dir eine Pro / Kontra Liste ... was fr ein Freisemester spricht und was dagegen.

Kontra: man verliert Zeit, mehr Kosten, sozialverlust evtl., man kaut alles nochmal durch, was man selbst evtl. tzend findet

Pro: bessere Zeiteinteilung, man kann davor nochmal tief durchatmen aufgrund von Ferien, der Stoff verfestigt sich besser, was sicherlich kein Nachteil ist, fr die Klinik

Hab auch mit mir gerungen, da ich aus privaten Grnden mein Physikum verschieben musste ... es ist auch doof, wenn man sieht, dass es andere gemacht haben und man selber auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Aber fr mich reist es das halbe Jahr nicht raus! Ich studier dazu noch an einer Uni, wo ich nicht weiter machen kann, sprich ich muss mich fr nen Ortswechsel bewerben und hoffen, dass ich unterkomme! Sprich gegen Teilstudienplatzleute usw. muss ich mich um Pltze streiten.

Da hast es du ja mit Frankfurt ganz gut erwischt!

Mal abgesehen davon, dass du jetzt noch massig Zeit hast und wohl in den Ferien nichts besseres zu tun hast, als Panik zu schieben oder habt ihr schon wieder Uni?

Keep cool.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> na ja mach dir eine Pro / Kontra Liste ... was fr ein Freisemester spricht und was dagegen.
> 
> Kontra: man verliert Zeit, mehr Kosten, sozialverlust evtl., man kaut alles nochmal durch, was man selbst evtl. tzend findet
> 
> Pro: bessere Zeiteinteilung, man kann davor nochmal tief durchatmen aufgrund von Ferien, der Stoff verfestigt sich besser, was sicherlich kein Nachteil ist, fr die Klinik
> 
> Hab auch mit mir gerungen, da ich aus privaten Grnden mein Physikum verschieben musste ... es ist auch doof, wenn man sieht, dass es andere gemacht haben und man selber auf der Strecke geblieben ist. Aber fr mich reist es das halbe Jahr nicht raus! Ich studier dazu noch an einer Uni, wo ich nicht weiter machen kann, sprich ich muss mich fr nen Ortswechsel bewerben und hoffen, dass ich unterkomme! Sprich gegen Teilstudienplatzleute usw. muss ich mich um Pltze streiten.
> 
> Da hast es du ja mit Frankfurt ganz gut erwischt!
> ...


Naja die Biochemieklausur ruft ... bin schon wieder fleissig dafr am lernen - aber zu mehr kann ich mich einfach nach nem Jahr Dauerpowern nicht aufraffen ...

----------


## bonescrusher

klingt sehr erschpft ... man sollte auch bisschen seine Gesundheit im Auge behalten und nur weil man das Physikum ein halbes Jahr spter macht, ist man kein schlechter Mensch. 

Wnsch dir viel Glck fr die richtige Entscheidung! Nicht so viel auf die anderen schauen! Die Leute reden erst darber wie oft sie, wo durchgefallen sind, wenn sie rzte sind ...  davor alles Illusion ;).

----------


## MissGarfield83

Danke dir - war heute in der Uni lernen und siehe da : Es fllt doch nicht alles so schwer ... so langsam finde ich doch zu alter Form zurck  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

Bin grad sowas von faul und nicht motiviert..... :Grinnnss!: 

 :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Adrenalino

Najaa.. wenn ich Eure Beitrge lese, frage ich mich dann doch was ihr so alles lernt..! 
(Da soll keine Kritik sondern nur blose Unsicherheit mitschwingen!)
Also, ich bin auch schon dabei den Stoff frs PrpKurs Eingangstestat (Anatomie des Bewegungsapparates) mir in den Kopf zu haun, aber bis zum Semesterbeginn ists ja noch nen Monat...   ::-winky:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!: 
Also, ein paar Stndchen am Tag, dann mal wieder ein, zwei Tage Pause zwischendrin.. hm.
Vorhin hab ich nen Kommilitonen getroffen, der geschockt war, dass ich berhaupt schon angefangen habe. Viele andere haben bisher auch noch gar nichts fr die Uni gemacht.. 
Bzw. Physikum in genau einem Jahr.. das lsst mich noch recht kalt, denk ich. 

Meint ihr, dass es wirklich sinnvoll ist, sich darber jetzt Gedanken zu machen? (Also fr Leute, die jetzt erst ins 3.Sem. kommen.. @ Miss)
Also habe den "Eindruck" dass zumindest hier in W niemand was frs Physikum macht, bevor er/sie nicht im 4. ist.. oder tusch ich mich da?Mach mir nur Sorgen um das gefrchtete nchste Semester bei uns... (Prppen, PhyisoI, Biochem.II inkl Praktikas und zugehrige Testate..)

Und "faul und unmotiviert" sind wir ja alle, oder?!  :Big Grin:  Also ich schon, auch wenn ich schon mal "angefangen" hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja die Panik die ich schob, war wohl dem unmotivierten Lernen zu Hause geschuldet - ich hatte nicht das Gefhl dass viele Details hngen bleiben *seufz* und die Mietze ist gerade etwas fordernd ( sie ist mal wieder rollig *seufz* )

Wir haben in 2 Wochen Biochemie Zwischenklausur und dann geht das Semester auch schon wieder los mit Biochemie Praktikum + Seminar ( blde Prfungsseminare ) und halt Physio I Praktikum + Seminar ( ebenfalls ne Menge Arbeit ). Das geht dann so bis Weihnachten wo dann die Neuroanatomie beginnt. Zudem dann noch das Wahlfach, welches bei uns meist mit nicht unerheblichem Aufwand verbunden ist  :Keks:  Ich hab das Gefhl durch dieses Hppchenweise lernen vergisst man schon ne Menge und ich hoffe echt das im 4ten Semester so teilweise alles wieder aufholen zu knnen  - vor allem wenn ich hier teilweise die Diskussionen lese was dem IMPP mal wieder an Nettigkeiten eingefallen ist ...

----------


## MarkusM

Lasst euch um himmels willen nicht verrckt machen... und sich n jahr vorher stress wegen physikum schieben is oberbertrieben... erst mal alles bestehen, was im semester luft, damit man berhaupt zugelassen wird. und dann kann man frs physikum lernen. Das Physikum kann man auch nur mit einem Monat Vorbereitung bestehen...  :Top: 

LG Markus

----------


## Arman

> Lasst euch um himmels willen nicht verrckt machen... und sich n jahr vorher stress wegen physikum schieben is oberbertrieben... erst mal alles bestehen, was im semester luft, damit man berhaupt zugelassen wird. und dann kann man frs physikum lernen. Das Physikum kann man auch nur mit einem Monat Vorbereitung bestehen... 
> 
> LG Markus


*unterschreib*  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Lasst euch um himmels willen nicht verrckt machen... und sich n jahr vorher stress wegen physikum schieben is oberbertrieben... erst mal alles bestehen, was im semester luft, damit man berhaupt zugelassen wird. und dann kann man frs physikum lernen. Das Physikum kann man auch nur mit einem Monat Vorbereitung bestehen... 
> 
> LG Markus


Bestehen ist nicht alles - gut bestehen ist wichtig ... *Seufz* jedenfalls fr meine Bafg Rckzahlung usw....

----------


## MarkusM

Auch ein 1,0 Physikum ist mit einem Monat Vorbereitung drin. Alles gesehen ;) Braucht man halt auch n bissel Glck... Man sollte das Vergessen von Gelerntem nicht unterschtzen... Wenn man 6 Monate vorher anfngt, wei man doch nachher nicht mehr, was man gelernt hat...

----------


## Nilani

Eben, MissGarfield, nicht jetzt schon verrckt machen. Schieben wrde ich persnlich nicht (musste ja, weil ich 1 Kurs wiederholen musste). Hab auch gedacht, die Zeit knnte ich super zum vorbereiten nutzen, aber nix war. Klar, gibt sicher Leute, die das durchziehen, meine Willenskraft und Selbstdisziplin haben dazu nicht gereicht. Du bist jetzt mitten im Stoff und offenbar lernst du nicht wenig. Das ziehst du auch noch die n. 2 Semester durch, dann brauchst du nur das, was du jetzt schon richtig gut gelernt hast, wiederholen. Gibt sicher auch nen Grund, warum die Referenzgruppe in der Regel besser abschneidet ;) 
La erstmal das nchste Semester auf dich zukommen, aber schieben ... du musst den ganzen Kram dann wiederholen, verlierst Anschluss zu deinen Kommilitonen, die alle ganz froh und gut gelaunt berichten, den Kram hinter sich gebracht zu haben (sowohl mit gerade bestanden als auch mit guten Noten) ... ich wrd viel darum geben, wenn ich jetzt mit meiner alten Lerngruppe das Physikum htte vorbereiten knnen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## tortet

Wie wichtig sind eigentlich die kleinen Bnder am Uterus? Wird sowas oft gefragt?

Wo bekomme ich Statistiken her, welche Themen im Physikum besonders wichtig sind?

Fragen ber Fragen.....

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Wie wichtig sind eigentlich die kleinen Bnder am Uterus? Wird sowas oft gefragt?
> 
> Wo bekomme ich Statistiken her, welche Themen im Physikum besonders wichtig sind?
> 
> Fragen ber Fragen.....


Statistiken findest du in der Schwarzen Reihe - meist auf den ersten oder letzten Seiten  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@Miss Missverstndnis: Jetzt schau ich hier mal wieder rein und bin gleich schockiert - was hattest du vor zwei Wochen bitte mit Embryo am Hut? Schon frs P angefangen, oder was? Finde ich krass...bewunderswert...ich hab bisher nicht mal meine lose rumfliegenden Bltter vom letzten Semester eingeordnet...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- frs Physikum wrde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, dass ich was gemacht habe. Es ist nur so, dass ich im nchsten Semester Prpassi bin, beim W. und dementsprechend Makro und Embryo drauf haben muss...  So ist das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Oh, Glckwunsch, ist ja cool...unsere Prpassis (zumindest zwei von den drei vom W., bei der Dritten wei ich es nicht) haben ne 1 im P gemacht - gutes Omen, oder?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Oh ja, wirklich! Aber lernen muss ich es halt dennoch selber... wie alle anderen auch.  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

soo, mich hat der uni-alltag seit gestern wieder. nur physik, was ja an sich recht langweilig ist, aber dafr nur 3 stunden am tag.
das praktikum folgt dann nchste woche und von 9 versuchen mssen wir 7 machen und genau ekg und ultraschall macht meine gruppe nich...ganz toll. das htt mich ja wenigstens interessiert! na ja..kann man nich ndern.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> soo, mich hat der uni-alltag seit gestern wieder. nur physik, was ja an sich recht langweilig ist, aber dafr nur 3 stunden am tag.
> das praktikum folgt dann nchste woche und von 9 versuchen mssen wir 7 machen und genau ekg und ultraschall macht meine gruppe nich...ganz toll. das htt mich ja wenigstens interessiert! na ja..kann man nich ndern.


Ultraschall und EKG sind ne Menge Rechenkram .... sei froh  :Big Grin:  EKG kriegste in Physio nochmal gut erklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ultraschall und EKG sind ne Menge Rechenkram .... sei froh  EKG kriegste in Physio nochmal gut erklrt


na, dann (: so viel rechnen muss ja auch nich sein...physio hab ich ja jetz dann eh schon.
schnen abend noch allen

----------


## Autolyse

Warum zum Henker muss ich auch in Physik genauso wie in Chemie den allerletzten Mist auswendig lernen? Warum kann man nicht einfach mal Tabellenwerte vorgeben und dann mal die Algebra anwenden. Als wre ich nicht in der Lage nen Reaktionsmechanismus zu formulieren oder ne Gleichung zu lsen.
Optik ist derartig rudig...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Warum zum Henker muss ich auch in Physik genauso wie in Chemie den allerletzten Mist auswendig lernen? Warum kann man nicht einfach mal Tabellenwerte vorgeben und dann mal die Algebra anwenden. Als wre ich nicht in der Lage nen Reaktionsmechanismus zu formulieren oder ne Gleichung zu lsen.
> Optik ist derartig rudig...


ganz deiner meinung.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Arbeite gerade die Physikums BC Fragen fr meine BC Klausur durch und bin mich am amsieren wie viele geschenkte Fragen doch dabei sind  :Big Grin:  Panik verfliegt so langsam  :Big Grin:  Vielleicht ist die Duale Reihe zum lernen einfach nur prima und es bleibt das richtige hngen  :Big Grin:  Ein Grund mehr sich Ende Oktober die neue Duale Reihe Physio zu sichern  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Heute ist ein guter Tag zum Sterben! *harrharr*  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Hat mal jemand nen Choke frs Gehirn???? :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

BC 26/35 geholt ... und unzufrieden ... ein Monat lernen und dann nur so wenig pts  :Frown:

----------


## abi07

Hey, das sind immerhin rund 75%. Mach dich nicht schlechter als du bist...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Hey, das sind immerhin rund 75%. Mach dich nicht schlechter als du bist...


Hmm ... die Fragen waren auch biestig ... ganz viele Mehrfachauswahlfragen ber Fitzelskram ... aber trotzdem bin ich enttuscht ...

----------


## jijichu

> Hmm ... die Fragen waren auch biestig ... ganz viele Mehrfachauswahlfragen ber Fitzelskram ... aber trotzdem bin ich enttuscht ...


Ach komm... 26/35 ist wirklich gut! Wenn Du 25 mndlich im Schnitt hltst, brauchst Du nur noch 12 Punkte im Dezember! Abi07 hat Recht, das ist ein richtig gutes Ergebnis!  :Keks: 
Auf gehts jetzt an Physio  :hmmm...:

----------


## jrgi

hilfe

----------


## jijichu

> hilfe


bei was bestimmten oder nur generell?  :Keks:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, ich kann mich schon wieder seit Tagen nicht aufraffen irgendwas zu tun.. :kotzen:  Mennooo....  :Keks:

----------


## expecting

@ MissGarfield: das ist doch echt mehr als in Ordnung, ich hatte damals in der ersten Klausur 23 oder so. Solange du mndlich nicht totaaal daneben greifst (und selbst dann gibts ja normalerweise nicht weniger als 20 Punkte), ist das prima und locker zu schaffen  :Grinnnss!: 

Hattest du schon dein erstes Physio-Praktikum? Ich werd das jetzt zum ersten Mal machen, konnte leider letztes Jahr Physio nicht regulr mitmachen, weil ich erst diesen Mrz die Herren auf dem Riedberg von mir berzeugen konnte  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab ja ein bisschen Angst vor diesen Eingangstests, die sollen ja richtig heftig sein  :Nixweiss:   werd mal heut bisschen Kreislauf bei Mediscript kreuzen, das ist mein erstes Thema, hoffe das bringt was.

----------


## jijichu

> @ MissGarfield: das ist doch echt mehr als in Ordnung, ich hatte damals in der ersten Klausur 23 oder so. Solange du mndlich nicht totaaal daneben greifst (und selbst dann gibts ja normalerweise nicht weniger als 20 Punkte), ist das prima und locker zu schaffen 
> 
> Hattest du schon dein erstes Physio-Praktikum? Ich werd das jetzt zum ersten Mal machen, konnte leider letztes Jahr Physio nicht regulr mitmachen, weil ich erst diesen Mrz die Herren auf dem Riedberg von mir berzeugen konnte 
> Hab ja ein bisschen Angst vor diesen Eingangstests, die sollen ja richtig heftig sein   werd mal heut bisschen Kreislauf bei Mediscript kreuzen, das ist mein erstes Thema, hoffe das bringt was.


Ehrlich gesagt, die Mediscript bringt nix bei Physio hier in FFM, weil die Fragen total anders sind. Zu Kreislauf wurden sehr viele Fragen schon im Studivz in verschiedene Gruppen gestellt, schau Dir lieber die an und lerne mit dem Skript. Ganz wichtig - schau Dir die Vorlesungen noch mal an, da in den Eingangstest (und auch in den  Klausuren spter) die Inhalte noch abgeprft werden.  
Viel Erfolg! :Keks:

----------


## expecting

> Ehrlich gesagt, die Mediscript bringt nix bei Physio hier in FFM, weil die Fragen total anders sind. Zu Kreislauf wurden sehr viele Fragen schon im Studivz in verschiedene Gruppen gestellt, schau Dir lieber die an und lerne mit dem Skript. Ganz wichtig - schau Dir die Vorlesungen noch mal an, da in den Eingangstest (und auch in den  Klausuren spter) die Inhalte noch abgeprft werden.  
> Viel Erfolg!



Ja, die Fragen in den studivz-Gruppen hab ich schon gesehen und werd ich mich noch genauer mit beschftigen, die fand ich zum grten Teil gar nicht sooo schlimm, nur ein paar heftige waren dabei. Ich denk dass vor allem deshalb am Anfang so viele Leute durchgefallen sind, weil die alle ja noch gleichzeitig fr die BC-Klausur lernen mussten. Naja, oder ich hoffe zumindest mal, dass es daran gelegen hat  :peng: 

Gibts die Vorlesungsfolien denn im Internet? Das wr ja cool. Dachte, die Physiologen machen das nicht. Die letzte Vorlesung, zu der ich hingegangen bin, war irgendwann 2008, Ana 2 ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## jijichu

> Ja, die Fragen in den studivz-Gruppen hab ich schon gesehen und werd ich mich noch genauer mit beschftigen, die fand ich zum grten Teil gar nicht sooo schlimm, nur ein paar heftige waren dabei. Ich denk dass vor allem deshalb am Anfang so viele Leute durchgefallen sind, weil die alle ja noch gleichzeitig fr die BC-Klausur lernen mussten. Naja, oder ich hoffe zumindest mal, dass es daran gelegen hat 
> 
> Gibts die Vorlesungsfolien denn im Internet? Das wr ja cool. Dachte, die Physiologen machen das nicht. Die letzte Vorlesung, zu der ich hingegangen bin, war irgendwann 2008, Ana 2 ...



ja, die Vorlesungen sind online, das Passwort ist immer das gleiche, entweder Goethe oder goethe.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## expecting

> ja, die Vorlesungen sind online, das Passwort ist immer das gleiche, entweder Goethe oder goethe.


Vielen Dank! Schon gefunden  ::-stud:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Physio = doof, Biochemie qult mich gerade mit Citratzyklus und Atmungskette und ich frage mich warum ich so einen Mist lerne ... naja nchste Woche wenigstens erste Mal Wahlfach  :Big Grin:  *freu*

Physiopraktikum und Vorbesprechung hab ich zwar erst nchste Woche - aber als DummDumm Gescho mit BC Prfungsseminar ... knnt echt kotzen. Naja am Wochenende wird noch einmal das Herz ordentlich verwurstet ...

----------


## abi07

> Boa, ich kann mich schon wieder seit Tagen nicht aufraffen irgendwas zu tun.. Mennooo....


hm...das geht mir jetzt in etwa seit 11,5 Wochen so...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tessie

Physio ist hier mal sowas von der letzte Mll! Das Fach ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber diese Organisation und diese Eingangstests... :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 
Wer diese Scheinvergabekriterien gendert hat, der gehrt gesteinigt! :Wand:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bedank dich bei dem Kommilitonen der gegen die ursprnglichen Kriterien geklagt hat ...  :Keks:

----------


## jijichu

> Bedank dich bei dem Kommilitonen der gegen die ursprnglichen Kriterien geklagt hat ...


Das hat mit dem gar nichts zu tun! Brandes wollte schon seit langem die Scheinvergabekriterien ndern... 
einen Vorteil hat es - 18 Punkte sind gut zu machen in der 1. Klausur.  :Keks:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Bei mir steht jetzt Becken, Beckenboden, Dammregion usw. auf dem Plan...  Mal sehen wie weit ich heute komme. Dann sitzt mir noch eine Physio-Referat im Nacken, das ich vorbereiten muss.. aber is ja noch ber eine Woche Zeit.. :Keks: 
Ist schon heftig, dass in einer Woche wieder das Semester beginnt... finde ich,.
Einen schnen Sonntag allerseits ::-stud:

----------


## tortet

*deprimiert bin*

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@ tortet: *aufmunter* Wir schaffen das schon!  ::-winky: 

Hab jetzt Beckenknochen, Form, Geschlechtsunterschiede, Mae, Gelenke, Bnder und Mechanik des Beckens...
Jetzt Pause und dann Beckenboden und Dammregion.. Kein Plan ob ich Leitungsbahnen des Beckens heute auch noch schaffe...  :Party:

----------


## tortet

(*an Miss Verstndnis Schulter ausheul*)
Irgendwas mache ich falsch....... Heute probehalber gekreuzt:

1. Ergebnis 65%
2. Ergebnis 56%  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  (genau wie vor dem Lernblock)

Die Klausur ist bermorgen... jetzt kann nur noch ein Wunder helfen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@tortet:  ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich in BC dieses Problem hatte. Hab sogar am Tag vor der Klausur echt dermaen grottig gekreuzt, dass ich z.T. nicht mal 30% hatte... und hab dann auch bestanden... 
Du schaffst das ganz bestimmt! *Daumen-feste-drckt*

.... und weiter... Beckenboden is komisch... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

> Du schaffst das ganz bestimmt! *Daumen-feste-drckt*
> .... und weiter... Beckenboden is komisch...


Am Beckenboden hab ich mir auch lange die Zhne ausgebissen...... mittlerweile machts sogar etwas Spass. 

Dankeschn.... ich hoffe das Drcken hilft..... hab eben alles stehen und liegen gelassen und bin vor lauter Frust zum Sport.... jetzt sieht die Welt schon etwas besser aus.

Ich wiederhol jetzt noch ein bischen...... sehe ziemlich schwarz fr Dienstag...... warum muss immer alles so knapp sein.....

----------


## Nilani

Tortet, ich drck dir auch mal die Daumen. Wird schon hinhauen  :Top: 

Bei uns gehts morgen los ... erste Klinik-Vorlesungen, mal sehn, wie lange die Vorfreude anhlt  :bhh:

----------


## tortet

@Nilani: Dann wnsche ich Dir viel Spass!  :Top:  Wird bestimmt toll, das erste klinische Semester!

Ach... es wre so wichtig die Klausur zu packen...... Sonst kann ich das Physikum verschieben.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Majulek

An so einen Ausgang darfst du gar nicht denken! Das blockiert nur, also alles positiv sehen, denn morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag!  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bei dem Bienenschwarm in meinem Kopf ( welcher sich mit lautstarkem Summseln uert ) darf ich doch hoffentlich morgen auf Brain Honey hoffen ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

gott sei dank is am freitag endlich die physik-klausur..kann den schei* echt nimmer sehn.

----------


## tortet

Also morgen? Wnsche Dir viel Glck und Erfolg!

Vielen Dank an alle, die Daumen gedrckt haben. Bin jetzt stolze Besitzerin eines Makroskopiescheins..... (schacka)  :Love:  Bin sau-erleichtert.......

----------


## Nilani

Supi, herzlichen Glckwunsch, Tortet  :Top:  Hab mich schon gefragt, wie es ausgegangen ist. Dann steht der Physikumsvorbereitung ja nix mehr im Wege .. shaka  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

So mde....   :Party: 

Nochmals vielen Dank fr die Glckwnsche und frs Daumendrcken. Die Ergebnisse waren leider nicht frher da (hab seit Dienstag vor lauter Panik fast viertelstndlich nachgeguckt)

Wie gefllt Dir die Klinik? Magst Du schon was berichten? *Neugier*

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch auch von mir!

bei mir liefs nich so gut..wenn ich bestanden hab, dann ganz schn knapp..aber des wr mir ja egal. mal schaun.am 30. bekommen wir die ergebnisse..jetz erst mal ab ins wochenende und dann ins 2. semester und zur ersti-veranstaltung (:

----------


## papiertiger

*mich hier auch mal zurckmeld*  :Grinnnss!: 


So, die erste Woche drittes Semester ist vorbei und war recht entspannt, nie vor zehn Uhr Uni gehabt, etc. pp.  Jetzt mal zusehen dass ich dieses Wochenende neben feiern und arbeiten auch noch dazu komme, diverse Dinge fr nchste Woche vorzubereiten - da gehts nmlich, was die Seminar/Praktikums/Pflichtveranstaltungsdichte angeht wieder aus einem anderen Fsschen  :hmmm...:

----------


## tortet

> glckwunsch auch von mir!
> 
> bei mir liefs nich so gut..wenn ich bestanden hab, dann ganz schn knapp..aber des wr mir ja egal. mal schaun.am 30. bekommen wir die ergebnisse..jetz erst mal ab ins wochenende und dann ins 2. semester und zur ersti-veranstaltung (:


Thank you! :Love: 

Bis zum 30. ists ja noch ganz schn lange..... Manchmal tuscht das eigene Gefhl ja auch.....wird schon! :Top: 

Hier ist grad schnes Wetter und ich wrde lieber ne Runde durch den Wald drehen als die Nase ins Buch zu stecken.....

----------


## Pampelmuse

So, erste Woche des Semesters lebend berstanden und einen tollen Stundenplan (ohne Praktikum freitags bis 19h oder andere Scherze...) ergattert!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Bei uns gehts zwar erst am Montag los, aber mein Stundenplan kann sich auch sehen lassen: 

Montag: Hirnkurs, Physio-Praktikum, integriertes Biochemie-Seminar
Dienstag: nix
Mittwoch: Physio-Seminar, integriertes Physio-Seminar
Donnerstag: nix
Freitag: nix

Da ich zu Vorlesungen nicht gehe, sind es dann wirklich drei freie Tage...aber ich schtze mal, die Zeit wird man auch brauchen.

----------


## thinker

boah krass....das ist aber echt nett von der Uni W!

----------


## Adrenalino

Nett von der Uni W?
Ja, wenn Du ein Semester drunter schaust (bei mir) sieht das schon ganz anders aus. 
Aber naja, da muss man durch, prppen, BC und Physio gehrt halt zur Vorklinik wie der Dom nach Klle..   ::-dance:

----------


## thinker

Naja, aber du bist auch nicht im Physikumssemester  :hmmm...:  
Also mein 4. Semester hatte 5 Tage die Woche und zwar von morgens 8 bis abends 18 Uhr! Da ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied :P

----------


## abi07

@thinker: Das ist echt nicht nett, aber bei uns sind eben dafr die ersten drei Semester stressiger. Aber ich kann die Zeit auch brauchen - wir haben schlielich nach dem Semesterende nur 2 Wochen bis zum Mndlichen...

@Adrenalino: Wie luft es beim Knochenanschauen und Lernen?

----------


## Hardyle

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zurck von der Front! Das Prpsemester hat begonnen und ich sitz gerade in meiner Lernpause vor dem PC. Die erste Klausur dieses Semester haben wir schon geschrieben, Psycho lol - vom Lernen bin ich richtig aggressiv geworden letzte Woche; definitiv nicht mein Ding!

Mein Stundenplan sieht nun so aus:
Mo: BioCH-VL, Anatomie-VL, Dnisch-Kurs
Di: BioCH-VL, Prpkurs, Anatomie-VL
Mi: BioCH-VL
Do: BioCH-VL, Prpkurs, Anamnese
Fr: BioCH-VL
Drei mal eine Woche Physio-Praktikum von Mo bis Mi-Mittag
Die restliche Zeit werde ich wohl den Schreibtisch beehren, ins freie Prparieren gehen oder mich irgendwo mit meiner Lerngruppe rumtreiben. lol

Mein Prpgebiet ist derzeit Fu, daher hab ich mich jetzt mal mit dem Unterschenkel und dem Fu befasst ... da gibts einfach so verdammt viele Bnder und Muskeln!  ::-oopss:  Aber sehr spannend ...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Habt ihr denn noch irgendwelche Tipps fr mich bezglich Lernstoffeinteilung, Testaten und Co? Das erste Testat ist in gut 2 Wochen und gleich mndlich - davor graut es mir doch noch etwas ...

----------


## tortet

Kein Stck getan dieses WE.... und jetzt natrlich ein schlechtes Gewissen..... :bhh: 

Naja, vielleicht wirds morgen abend nach der Arbeit noch was..... (manchmal nervt der Job doch sehr! ::-oopss: )

@Hardyle: Du findest Fu prppen spannend? *staun* 
Darf ich fragen, warum Du Dnisch lernst? Kommst Du aus dem Norden?
Und fr das Testat wnsche ich Dir jetzt schonmal viel Glck.

----------


## Hardyle

@Tortet: Nein, komm nicht aus dem Norden, war vor dem Studium im Norden und ich will ein bisschen in der Sprache drin bleiben ...

----------


## abi07

@Hardyle: Ich hatte auch Fu und fand das Prpgebiet im Nachhinein vergleichsweise nicht so toll. Aber ich will dir nichts einreden...
Zu deinem Lernplan frs Testat kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich ja nicht wei, wie das bei euch stoffmig verteilt ist...

Aber du scheinst doch dann ein ganz entspanntes Semester zu haben! Sehr wenig Pflichtveranstaltungen - das ist gut frs Anatomie-Lernen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CFT-20

so... es geht wieder los! hier mein stundenplan

Montag: Hirnkurs morgens, Prpassi sein mittags, integriertes Biochemie-Seminar abends
Dienstag: Nix
Mittwoch: Physio-Seminar morgens, integriertes Physio-Seminar abends
Donnerstag: Physio-Praktikum mittags
Freitag: Prpassi sein mittags

werd mit physio anfangen, da ich das fach insgesamt einfach liebe. nebenbei muss ich mir halt noch ana reinknallen, um den fragen der studenten gerecht zu werden. ich hoff mal, dass das mitm parallelen lernen gut geht, wobei man ja einiges gut miteinander verbinden kann (lunge - atmung, herz ana - herzkreislaufsystem, ekg,...).
aber bevor es losgeht, muss das referat fr mittwoch stehen.. handout is fast fertig, nur die PP msste bisserl gepimpt werden.
hat jemand geeignete bilder zum thema myasthenia gravis? finde immer nur menschen, die mit einer ptosis abgelichtet wurden...

@wrzis:
viel erfolg beim morgigen testat. und freut euch auf mittwoch, dann gehts endlich los!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hardyle

@abi: Naja, wir rotieren wohl angeblich auch noch. Die Versorgung ist ein bisschen tzend finde ich. Aber wird schon gehn. Interessant find ichs trotzdem ...
Haben relativ wenige Pflichtveranstaltungen, aber in der restlichen Zeit muss man sich auch noch ein bisschen zwingen an den Schreibtisch zu sitzen. ;) Das sollte ich jetzt auch mal machen.

Sagt mal, bekommt ihr eigentlich eure Skripte fr Praktika, Kurse und Seminare finanziert (z. B. ber Studiengebhren) oder ausgedruckt zur Verfgung oder msst ihr euch die selbst organisieren/ausdrucken/kaufen?

----------


## Adrenalino

Also dann auch mich mal zum Stundenplan: 

Mo: nix (!)
Di: Physio VL, AnaIII VL, Topo Ana VL, Prp Kurs..
Mi: Ana III VL, BC VL, Praktikum/Seminar BC..
Do: Physio VL, AnaIII VL, Topo Ana VL, Prp Kurs..
Fr. Physio VL, AnaIII VL, Physio Praktikum.., Abends Topo Ana

D.h. volles Programm.. los gehts.. Morgen Anatomie Testat I, bermorgen BC Testat
Und sonst, hab ich ja immernoch Wochenende und Montag Zeit..  :/
Ohne Gnade..   :Traurig: 

@ Hardyle: Praktikumsskripte bekommen wir umsonst ausgehndigt, msst ihr zahlen ?!?

----------


## papiertiger

So nen schnen Stundenplan wie ihr hab ich nicht - bei uns wechselt das von Woche zu Woche. Hat aber auch seine Vorteile ;)

Mit (Praktikums-)Skripten ist es bei uns sehr unterschiedlich von Fach zu Fach.. manchmal werden die ausgehndigt, manchmal muss man sie auch selber drucken/im Copy Shop kaufen.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Wrzburger- Wnsche euch fr morgen viel Erfolg! Klappt sicher! :Top:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino (+ andere Wrzburger, die evtl. hier noch rumschwirren und morgen Testat haben): VIEL ERFOLG! Das klappt schon!  :Top:

----------


## CFT-20

na. und wie liefs bei euch wrzis heut?

hab heut das referat zuende gebracht, das ich morgen halten darf.
jetzt bin ich halbwegs zufrieden damit, aber sonst hab ich nichts weiteres geschafft.

ich denk mal, dass ich dann ab morgen mir auch ana anguck... schlielich ist es ja nicht ganz so wenig.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@CFT- Hab morgen auch Referat. Welches Gebiet hast du? Ich hab direkt den uerst spannenden ersten Punkt...  :Keks:  Kein Plan, wie man eine halbe Stunde ber EPSP, Erregungsbertragung und Acetylcholin "lebendig" rberbringen soll...  :Nixweiss: 
Beim wem bist du eigentlich Prpassi?

----------


## abi07

Ihr msst eine halbe Stunde Referat halten? Krass...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi-also eigentlich sind pro Person etwa 20 Minuten angedacht, da wir aber zu viert die 2 Stunden fllen sollte kann man schon auf 30 Minuten pro Person kommen. Ich htte das gar nicht geschafft in krzerer Zeit alles rberzubringe... 
Naja, ich habs berlebt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

Ja, 15-20 min steht da...aber ihr kennt ja Mr. Superforscher - "maximal 10 Minuten, damit wir noch schn diskutieren knnen"... :Keks: 

Heute Abend dann erstmal integriertes Physio-Seminar. Bin ja mal gespannt...

----------


## leofgyth77

so..gestern das erste mal prp-kurs gehabt..und heute schn alles vorbereitet.
bin ja mal gspannt, ob ich mit der stoffmenge zurecht komm. ansonsten machts aber spa.
bei histo frag ich mich auch, wo das alles hinfhren soll. ich kann halt ned mikroskopieren. sieht irgendwie immer alles gleich aus....
10 minuten pause, dann gehts weiter.

----------


## risingsun

heute war auch mein erster prpkurstag  :Smilie:  bisher noch kein frust.. haben aber auch nicht wirklich viel machen knnen, da der ganze organisatorische kram viel weggenommen hat.

ab morgen soll man dann immer mit atlas auftauchen .. dabei ist der prometheus soo schweeeer ^^ *seufz*

----------


## leofgyth77

also, wir haben ne prp-anleitung und da hab ich mir jetz die relevanten sachen rausgemalt (zeichnen kann man bei mir leider nich sagen *g*) und rausgeschrieben.
somit muss ich nich immer den schweren prometheus rumschleppen. hab aber halt auch den handrcken grad, da hlt es sich ja auch in grenzen (:

----------


## pottmed

Wie wre es denn mit einem Taschenatlas ?

z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Taschenatlas-An.../dp/3134920093

sind in Innsbruck im Prpkurs Standard und keiner schleppt den Prometheus oder Sobotta mit sich rum

----------


## leofgyth77

da will ich mir erstmal in ruhe einige anschaun.
und beim malen lernt man ja auch schon was (:

----------


## risingsun

meine dozentin will nicht, dass wir den taschenatlas mitbringen.. der reiche zum prppen nicht.
sie erwartet also prometheus/sobotta o..

----------


## Strodti

Dann wrd ich glatt ber einen gebrauchten Sobotta der vor- vor- vorletzten Auflage  oder diese Weltbildversion nachdenken. Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass diese Atlanten leicht verschmutzt werden (Fett!) und dazu ist der Promi ja nun wirklich zu schade.
Man kann auch mit dem Tisch zusammenwerfen und einen "Tischatlas" zusammen kaufen. Der kann dann auch wirklich an der Front gehalten werden und niemand hat Angst um seinen 80 Euro Atlas.

----------


## risingsun

die frau besteht drauf, dass jeder seinen eigenen am start hat ._.

aber ja muss mich da mal umschauen nach ner alternative..

----------


## MissGarfield83

Wen hast du denn als Tischdozentin ? Wre mir neu dass jemand das als Muss vorraussetzt ... denn die meisten Tischprofs haben da keine Prferenzen ( jedenfalls die mir bekannten  :Smilie:  

Frs Lernen kann ich dir definitiv den Prometheus empfehlen ... da hste was was du auch lnger brauchen kannst  :Smilie:

----------


## kragengangster

Das ist bestimmt die Frau Kl..er! :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Habt ihr denn keinen Spind? Da tust du dann einfach nen gebrauchten Atlas oder einen aus der Bib rein, den du mit zum Prppen nimmst.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi....  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Muss gerade lachen ber den Vorschlag einen Atlas aus der Bib vollzusauen mit Prp-berresten...  :Grinnnss!:  Sehr lustig!  :Top:

----------


## epeline

ja genau
ih, ich will meinen eigenen nicht vollsauen, nehm ich einen aus der bib ^^

knnte meine idee sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## BetterCallSaul

lol wie asozial ist das bitte. atlas aus der bib in den saal nehmen, kauft euch geflligst mit dem gesamten tisch nen dreck-atlas.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wir hatten damals ne wirklich geile Lsung (die brigens von den Anatomen kam!):

Sie hatten mehrere Atlanten vom Verlag bekommen/bezogen, allerdings nicht gebunden, sondern als Einzelseiten. Pro Tisch gab es einen eigenen Atlas. Diese Einzelseiten wurden laminiert. So konnte jeder dran rumfingern, ohne dass der "Atlas" drunter gelitten htte. Und da alle ja ihren eigenen Prp-Bereich hatten, kam man sich beim "Blttern" auch nicht in die Quere. Jeder nahm einfach "sein" Blatt an seinen Bereich.

War eine absolut geniale Lsung. Und subern konnte man die Dinger auch problemlos  :Top:

----------


## epeline

was hat denn der spa gekostet?

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Naja, man kann ihn ja woanders platzieren - ich wei ja nicht, wie an den anderen Unis die Lokalitten so sind...

Wir hatten so in etwa das, was Daisy erwhnt hat...naja, warum auch nicht, wenn der Prof am Atlas mitarbeitet... :hmmm...: 
Kostenlos, im brigen. 

So, betriebsrztliche Untersuchung auch erledigt...

----------


## bremer

Bei uns wurden in den letzten Jahren soviele Atlanten + Prparierbestecke im Prpsaal vergessen, dass  an jedem Tisch ein Atlas und Besteck kostenlos gestellt werden kann.

Vielen Dank, ihr edlen Spender!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

hehe, vergessen ist gut  :bhh: . Ich wrd mit so einem Siffteil auch nicht mehr arbeiten wollen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## kra-

> Habt ihr denn keinen Spind? Da tust du dann einfach nen gebrauchten Atlas oder einen aus der Bib rein, den du mit zum Prppen nimmst.


Made my day!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

traurig,aber wahr. bei uns haben heut wirklich einige leute nen prometheus aus der bib dabei gehabt....

----------


## altalena

meine Tagesgestaltung ab heute Abend:

Physio-Praktikum vorbereiten
frs Eingangstestat Anatomie (Montag) lernen
parallel frs 2. Testat lernen, da der Inhalt unmglich in der Zeit zwischen 1. und 2. Testat reinzukloppen is
Anatomie-Referat vorbereiten (Dienstag)

und nebenbei: schn am Wochenende Frh/Spt (Sa/So)  ::-dance:

----------


## abi07

> traurig,aber wahr. bei uns haben heut wirklich einige leute nen prometheus aus der bib dabei gehabt....


Also bei uns waren in der Prpzeit auch alle Atlanten verliehen - und das bestimmt nicht, weil die Leute ihre eigenen im Saal dabei hatten und den von der Bib zu Hause geschont haben!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## thinker

Also hier werden auch Atlanten u.. aus der Bib mitgebracht. In Kln gibt es neben den Prparattischen noch so kleine Tischlein fr bestimmte Dinge und da liegen dann die Bcher. Und wenn man dran geht zieht man eben die handschuhe aus oder bittet jemanden mal die Seite mzuschlagen.......aber in unserem Kurs war man sowieso immer mit prppen beschftigt und hatte gar keine Zeit im Buch rumzustbern....
Die Bcher jedenfalls blieben sauber!

----------


## Nilani

Bei uns drfen keine Bcher aus der Bib mit den Prpsaal genommen werden. Finde ich auch eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Ich fnds jedenfalls eklig, nen vollgesifften Promi o.a. auszuleihen. Geld fr nen einfachen Atlas (Tillmann kostet nur 30 oder halt nen gebrauchten Sobotta) wird man ja wohl brig haben. 

brigens: Klinik ist toll  :bhh:

----------


## altalena

Ich wei auch nicht, wo das Problem ist, nen ausgeliehenen Atlas mit in den Saal zu nehmen, machen wir auch und  - wie schon gesagt wurde - man schmiert da ja nicht drauf rum, da muss man eben mal ein bisschen aufpassen, wie man mit den Dingern umgeht und dann passt das schon!!!

----------


## CFT-20

kein frust, sondern lust. aufs prppen. 
meine studenten sind ja so lieb  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja ich hab immer meine eigenen Atlanten mit in den Saal genommen - man geht ja auch nicht mit siffigen Fingern an das Buch und jeder der es getan htte wre erschlagen worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## risingsun

hm unsere hiwis am tisch machen langsam druck in sachen lernen ^^ aber wenigstens kann man sich auf anatomie-only konzentrieren.. die anderen fcher sind ja eher .. nebenschlich momentan.

bin heute aber auch wieder nur kurz zum arbeiten an der leiche gekommen -.-

----------


## Pampelmuse

> traurig,aber wahr. bei uns haben heut wirklich einige leute nen prometheus aus der bib dabei gehabt....



Das machen bei uns fast alle so...

Dementsprechend sind whrend des Winteresemesters auch ALLE Ausgaben von Sobotta, Prometheus, Schiebler, usw. ausgeliehen. 

Kein Kommentar zum Aussehen der Bcher...  :kotzen:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> brigens: Klinik ist toll



Raus hier!!!  :grrrr....: 







 :hmmm...:

----------


## Adrenalino

*frust nerv kotz*  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> *frust nerv kotz*


Seh ich grad echt genauso  :Big Grin:  Reich die Hand Bruder  :Big Grin:  :Keks:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Darf ich mitjammern, auch wenns nur Physik ist?? Ich will nicht in die Nachprfung, hab aber auch nur noch bis Montag morgen Zeit Physiker zu werden...  :kotzen:  :Hh?:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Darf ich mitjammern, auch wenns nur Physik ist?? Ich will nicht in die Nachprfung, hab aber auch nur noch bis Montag morgen Zeit Physiker zu werden...


Viel Glck und HF  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

Daumen sind gedrckt!

Alle Physik hat mal ein Ende :Top:

----------


## Lizard

Physik war fr mich das schlimmste Fach!
Ich habe es gehasst, aber mich dazu gezwungen es zu lernen um die Klausur zu bestehen und dann hat es sogar beim ersten Versuch geklappt.
Frs Physikum werde ich dafr aber nicht mehr als 3 Tage "verschwenden".

Also ordentlich   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  und dann klappt das schon  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Physik war fr mich das schlimmste Fach!
> Ich habe es gehasst, aber mich dazu gezwungen es zu lernen um die Klausur zu bestehen und dann hat es sogar beim ersten Versuch geklappt.
> Frs Physikum werde ich dafr aber nicht mehr als 3 Tage "verschwenden".
> 
> Also ordentlich   und dann klappt das schon


3 Tage sind echt viel ...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir auch ganz fest die daumen!
ich kenn das gefhl, bin auch voll die physik-niete...
obs beim ersten anlauf geklappt hat, erfahr ich am freitag (:

----------


## sebi86

Ich sitze ja mit Cuba im selben Boot ;)

Morgen geht's um die Wurst !! Allen Mannheimern viel Glck  :Smilie:  !

----------


## Hardyle

Da meld ich mich doch auch mal wieder zurck nach einem Lernwochenende. Gestern hab ich echt die Krise gekriegt, da ist nmlich nachts mein Schreibtischjahr von der Wand gekracht samt Schrauben, Dbel und dem kompletten Inhalt ... echt nervig. Bis der Schaden behoben war kam ich natrlich nicht sonderlich viel zum Lernen. Heute wars dann besser ... aber immer noch nicht so ganz effektiv das Ganze. =(

@abi: Ok, mittlerweile find ich den Fu auch nervig. Zumindest letzte Woche, als ich das Fettgewebe mit den netten Druckplsterchen abprparieren sollte. argh ... und nekrotische Zehen sind auch etwas ganz schreckliches ...

Zu eurer Prpkurs-Buch-Debatte:
Das ist bei uns eigentlich ganz gut gelst. Wir knnen uns pro Tisch einen im Prpsaal ausleihen, genauso wie Skelette und Info-Mappen. Dann muss man nicht die eigenen Bcher mit reinschleppen. Und Bib-Bcher im Prpsaal fnde ich auch ein bisschen strange ...

Wnsch ein gutes Nchtle und einen guten Start in die neue Woche!

----------


## abi07

Auf in die nchste Runde...

----------


## risingsun

jop  :Smilie:  in 6 oder 7 wochen steht dann die ana1 klausur an..

----------


## abi07

Na dann mal brav Ana lernen - wrde ich jetzt auch lieber machen als BC. Blutgerinnung ist nervig...

@sebi/Cuba: Daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@rising : Die ist doch locker ... freu dich aufs dritte Semester  :Big Grin: 

Niere in one day & Signaltransduktion im Detail ... oh wie ich unsere Physiologen und Biokomiker liebe  :Keks:

----------


## Muriel

Ich wei, dass es eher nicht das ist, was Euch trstet oder was Ihr hren wollt, aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese, bin ich einfach verdammt froh, den ganzen Mist hinter mir zu haben. Ich habe ja viele Teile der VK echt gerne gemocht, aber diese Ballung von verschiedenen Baustellen, bei denen jede immer der Meinung war, die absolut wichtigste zu sein, war echt nicht schn. Und den Prpkurs habe ich immer gehasst *grusel* Habe nie verstehen knnen, wie den so viele als besten Kurs des Studiums sehen konnten *wunder*

Haltet die Ohren steif, auch die Vorklinik geht irgendwann vorbei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## expecting

Danke, Muriel  :Grinnnss!: 

Achja, Prpkurs fand ich auch nicht umwerfend toll, was aber vor allem daran lag, dass der so oft stattfand und dann fast immer frh morgens ... das ist einfach gar nix fr mich  :schnarch...: 
Und chirurgische Ambitionen hab ich ohnehin keineswegs, sodass ich das Prppen meistens unseren Hobby-Chirurgen berlassen hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hey Leude,

ich darf mich ja jetzt hier auch bei den (noch nicht) frustierten Vorklinikern einordnen  :Smilie: . Bin aber als frischer Ersti noch nicht so ganz sicher was ich wie tiefgrndig lernen soll. Wir haben in Ana mit allgemeiner Anatomie angefangen.... die Alttestate sind da nicht allzu schwer, also die Vorlesungsinhalte reichen dafr eigentlich aus, aber wenn man dann im Buch nachliest, stehen da natrlich noch zig weitere Infos und da fehlt mir halt noch das Gefhl ob und inwieweit man die Vorlesungen noch vertiefen muss. Aber ich denke das Gefhl wird noch kommen. 
Ach ja, Prp-Kurs beginnt in ca. 3 Wochen  :Grinnnss!: .
Greetz an Alle !

----------


## Elena1989

> Hey Leude,
> 
> ich darf mich ja jetzt hier auch bei den (noch nicht) frustierten Vorklinikern einordnen . Bin aber als frischer Ersti noch nicht so ganz sicher was ich wie tiefgrndig lernen soll. Wir haben in Ana mit allgemeiner Anatomie angefangen.... die Alttestate sind da nicht allzu schwer, also die Vorlesungsinhalte reichen dafr eigentlich aus, aber wenn man dann im Buch nachliest, stehen da natrlich noch zig weitere Infos und da fehlt mir halt noch das Gefhl ob und inwieweit man die Vorlesungen noch vertiefen muss. Aber ich denke das Gefhl wird noch kommen. 
> Ach ja, Prp-Kurs beginnt in ca. 3 Wochen .
> Greetz an Alle !


Erst in 3 Wochen? Bei uns beginnt er morgen (d.h. bei nem Teil der Leute ist er heute schon losgegangen)... Und ich will nicht, fhle mich so ahnungslos und unvorbereitet... (nicht nur in fachlicher Hinsicht)
Ich bin auch noch nicht frustriert, was aber einfach daran liegen kann, dass wir erst letzte Woche Vorlesungsbeginn haben und in sofern noch fast nix gemacht haben... 
Das einzige Fach, was mich (bis jetzt! Ich bin mir sicher, sobald die Praktika losgehen gesellt sich noch ganz vieles dazu ^^) frustriert ist Physik, da versteh ich kein Wort, aber da werd ich mir jetzt ein Buch besorgen und vlt. nicht mehr in die Vorlesungen gehen, ich glaube, das ist klger  :Big Grin:

----------


## jijichu

> Morgen hab ich mal wieder Praktikum mit diesem lustigen MC-Test vornedran. Mein Thema ist Muskel, an sich glaub ich ziemlich einfach, aber mir persnlich einfach irgendwie verhasst


Es lebe Studivz  :bhh:  ist ja schon sehr viel zu dem Thema fr morgen zusammen getragen worden. 

Viel Erfolg morgen!
LG

----------


## leofgyth77

wohooo physik ist bestanden.
aber anatomie macht mir schon etwas sorgen..wie soll ich mir nur so viel in den kopf hauen bis in 3,5 wochen...

----------


## abi07

@leo: Glckwunsch! Erstmal durchatmen, dann kann's weitergehen!

----------


## tortet

:Top:  Glckwunsch zum Physikschein!  :Top:

----------


## altalena

Montag ist mein Lieblingstag :  :kotzen: 
Ich bin um 20:30 Uhr aus der Uni gekommen, in der ich seit heute Morgen um halb 10 war..... die direkt geschriebene Eingangsklausur in Anatomie habe ich nur mit ganz viel Glck bestanden, wir werden sehen  ::-oopss:  anschlieend habe ich in meiner freien Zeit das auf mich wartende 5-stndige Physiopraktikum erfolglos vorbereitet.....
Dieses zog sich dann noch mehr in die Lnge, so dass ich nach 5,5 Stunden endlich dieses Institut verlassen konnte.
Und jetzt beschftige ich mich mit dem Referat in Anatomie, was ich morgen halten darf.
Ich liebe mein Leben  :Love:

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank, schn, dass ihr euch immer so mitfreut (:

altalena ich wnsch dir viel erfolg fr dein referat morgen!

----------


## Hardyle

@leofgyth: Glckwunsch!
3,5 fr Anatomie htt ich auch gern noch ... argh, hab nur noch genau eine Woche. Ich bin jetzt schon total verwirrt mit dem ganzen Lernstoff und sobald ich was neues lern vergess ich das Alte wieder. =(

----------


## expecting

> Es lebe Studivz  ist ja schon sehr viel zu dem Thema fr morgen zusammen getragen worden. 
> 
> Viel Erfolg morgen!
> LG


Dankeschn  :Smilie: 
Ja, die Fragen da sind zum Glck echt hilfreich. Hab nach meinem ersten Test meine Fragen auch gleich fleiig reingepostet  ::-stud: 


@leofgyth: auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich glaub ber meinen Physikschein hab ich mich so sehr gefreut wie ber keinen anderen Schein   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

M ... ich mag nicht mehr. Biochemie ist doof, morgen frh um 8 Physioabfrage ( auch doof ) und am Tag darauf der Tag vom blden Praktikum blockiert ( ganz doof ) - das Wochenende geht dann fr Physio Seminarvorbereitung drauf ( postultimativ doof ) ....  :kotzen: 

Wenigstens heute Ansthesie Seminar ( nicht so doof ) und ein bissel Erstis checken ( vielleicht nicht doof ) ...  :Keks:

----------


## risingsun

wo checkst du denn heute ersties? :P 

bio hiwi?

----------


## MissGarfield83

> wo checkst du denn heute ersties? :P 
>  bio hiwi?


Ich war so unglaublich geistig umnachtet dass ich meine gerade sehr kostbare Zeit als Buddy den Erstis opfere - freiwillig und ohne Vergtung ... *seufz*

----------


## risingsun

Na dann wnsch ich dir mal viel spass heute  :Smilie:  sag halt, dass du wichtigeres zu tun hast

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja da htt ich am WE schon absagen mssen - also zieh ich heute Abend mein Pflichtprogramm durch und gut is ... muss ja noch heim Physio fr die Abfrage lernen ...

----------


## risingsun

:Smilie:  na ok

hrmpf ich krieg heut nichts mehr in meinen kopf.. bin einfach nur todmde  :Frown:

----------


## altalena

> altalena ich wnsch dir viel erfolg fr dein referat morgen!


merci, hat alles gefluppt: referat war ok u testat auch bestanden  :Top:

----------


## Muriel

Auguri  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Tanti auguri  :hmmm...: 

 :bhh:  @ Muri

----------


## altalena

hihi  :hmmm...:  grazie a voi  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

sehr schn! das freut mich fr dich.
ich hng grad schon wieder ber anatomie..prppen lief heut auch nich so wie ich das gern gehabt htte. ich komm einfach nich gscheid an daumen ran..ich prp schon stndig im knien. nuja..lang is ja nimmer, dann machen wir ventral und dann schnapp ich mir den oberschenkel oder so.

----------


## Hardyle

@Miss: Ach, aber die Erstis sind doch immer so putzig.  :bhh: 

Bin grad voll demotiviert ... fhl mich total schlecht vorbereitet fr das erste Testat am Dienstag. Ist zwar noch ne ganze Weile hin *lacht* um den Stoff zu wiederholen, aber im Prppen kommt unser Tisch berhaupt nicht voran! Wir sind, glaube ich, echt der "letzte" Tisch im Raum und unser Dozent (der uns leider auch kein Feuer unter Hintern macht) bzw. Tutor nie da im freien Prppen wenn man sie mal braucht um voranzukommen!  :Oh nee...:  Das Verhltnis am Tisch ist zwar im Allgemeinen gut unter den Leuten, aber es ist so eine "heidideidi"-ach-das-wird-schon-alles-ganz-locker-chillig-Stimmung. Wir kommen uns gerade ein bisschen verarscht vor ... Sorry musst mich mal kurz  :kotzen: 

Jetzt mach ich mich mal an die Versorgung und Innervation! Spter dann Lerngruppe ...

----------


## risingsun

hrm heute wieder gemerkt, wie schnell man sich in der "abfragesituation" verhaspelt.. hatte den kram sicher drauf aber doch immer mal was durcheinander gebracht. hilft nur weiter wiederholenwiederholenwiederholen  :Frown: 

und wir sind mitm prppen auch noch nicht so weit.. die andere gruppe, die die ventralseite macht, hat noch nichtmal die haut komplett ab. das wird nochn fest  :Smilie:

----------


## tascha123

hast zufllig Tischgruppe 12?  ::-winky:

----------


## risingsun

fast :P

zumindest die dozentin stimmt

----------


## tascha123

dann musste aber in der B-Gruppe sein meine Dozentin wrde nie abfragen ::-dance: 
motiviert aber auch nicht gerade zum lernen...

----------


## risingsun

Joap bin B.. na dann bin ich ja gespannt was morgen geleistet wurde .P

----------


## tascha123

Von mir nichts hatte histo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeremy

ihr seit alle viel zu gut drauf, 
das mit vorklinik frust passt gar nicht mehr


wenn man auf die comments guckt erwartet man:
FLDAFKLASKLDFJSAKLJGKSALGJLKSDAJGLKSADGSAKGJASL  KGJSAKLG
ASDGJ
KSDGJ
SAKJGASKGJSKGJSALKGJS
FAGJFAJGK
AFSKGAJ
G

----------


## Jemine

Allgemeine Panik macht sich im Semester breit vor dem bevorstehenden allerallerallerersten allgem. Ana-Testat.  ::-oopss:  Lohnt sich die Aufregung?
Hlfe...

----------


## pottmed

Aufregung lohnt sich immer, dann tut man mehr  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast26092018

> Allgemeine Panik macht sich im Semester breit vor dem bevorstehenden allerallerallerersten allgem. Ana-Testat.  Lohnt sich die Aufregung?
> Hlfe...


Wenn ich nicht vor jeder Prfung Angst htte, wrde ich zu wenig lernen und wohlmglich scheitern.
Angst ist manchmal ein notwendiges bel :hmmm...:  
Viel Glck :Top:

----------


## risingsun

> Von mir nichts hatte histo


auf jedenfall habt iiiihr falsch geprppt bei uns :P habt die spender nicht umgedreht.. unsere dozentin war gelinde gesagt sauer ^^

----------


## Nilani

> Allgemeine Panik macht sich im Semester breit vor dem bevorstehenden allerallerallerersten allgem. Ana-Testat.  Lohnt sich die Aufregung?
> Hlfe...


Unsere Anatomen sind alle supernett, keine Angst. Ich hab frs erste Testat soooooo viel gelernt und kam mit 2 billigen Fragen raus, die ich auch ohne ins Buch gucken htte beantworten knnen. War schon fast enttuscht damals  ::-oopss:  Aber gerade beim 1. kann echt nix passieren. Die, die da durchgefallen sind, hatten echt 0 Ahnung (und zwar wirklich null) oder haben gar nix gesagt. Die Aufregung auf der Treppe ist das schlimmste ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich dachte, seit letztem Jahr kann man nicht durchs ERSTE Testat fallen in Ana, so ging zumindestens das Gercht....und das mit "alle Anatomen supernett"....hm wei nicht sind
ja doch ein paar andere als bei uns Nilani.....

----------


## tascha123

> auf jedenfall habt iiiihr falsch geprppt bei uns :P habt die spender nicht umgedreht.. unsere dozentin war gelinde gesagt sauer ^^


ich dacht du bist 13? ich bin 12 ich hab damit nix zu tun^^ abba bei uns checkt sowieso keiner durch unsere dozentin is ja nie da und wirklich sagen tut uns keiner was mir machen mssen... freitags nachmittags ist immer so deprimierend...und dann immer die ganzen leute die schon alles sooo viel besser knnen und nur die augenbrauen hochziehen wenn man mal ne frage stellt.Da vergeht einem echt die lust aufs prppen...

----------


## Nilani

> Ich dachte, seit letztem Jahr kann man nicht durchs ERSTE Testat fallen in Ana, so ging zumindestens das Gercht....und das mit "alle Anatomen supernett"....hm wei nicht sind
> ja doch ein paar andere als bei uns Nilani.....


Also ich kenn jemanden, der letztes Mal beim 1. Testat durchgefallen ist, allerdings traf das in ihrem Fall auch auf alle anderen Testate zu. Stimmt, es sind inzwischen andere Leute da und der Wikinger hat sogar Physikum geprft  ::-oopss: . Wei nicht, ob Schwegis "Freund" noch da ist, der war bichen gruselig, aber ich hab sonst nichts gegenteiliges gehrt, dass die nicht mehr so nett sind (auch wenn sie es immer wieder androhen aufgrund der schlechten P-Ergebnisse)

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ich dacht du bist 13? ich bin 12 ich hab damit nix zu tun^^ abba bei uns checkt sowieso keiner durch unsere dozentin is ja nie da und wirklich sagen tut uns keiner was mir machen mssen... freitags nachmittags ist immer so deprimierend...und dann immer die ganzen leute die schon alles sooo viel besser knnen und nur die augenbrauen hochziehen wenn man mal ne frage stellt.Da vergeht einem echt die lust aufs prppen...


Lass dich nicht von diesen Mchtegernknnern irritieren - Hauptsache du selber bist im Zeitplan  :Smilie:  Das ist wichtig und nichts anderes - und lass sie die Augenbrauen ruhig hochziehen, denn es gibt keine dummen Fragen  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

Augenbrauen hochziehen - wo gibt's denn sowas? Wahrscheinlich kommt das bei denen dann vom Schreck, weil sie das Entsprechende auch nicht gewusst htten... :hmmm...:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ abi: 
Stehst Du inzw. NOCH frher auf oder gabs mal einen "Ausrutscher" so spt ins Bett zu gehen?!? hrhr*  :Grinnnss!: 

So, also ich fang jetzt an mit lernen, wer noch?!  ..

----------


## Lizard

Ich lern schon seit ner Stunde Lipidstoffwechsel und anschliessend noch bisschen Immunologie ......

"Schnen" Sonntag allerseits  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## risingsun

ich mach jetzt auch mal aweng was -.- dabei bin ich noch so mdeeee. gestern etwas spter geworden

----------


## leofgyth77

ich lern seit ca halb 10...physiologie (das macht ja sogar spa)
und anatomie..irgendwie will das zeug aber nich in meinen kopf.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Lerne seit 10 Atmungsphysio und finde es zum Kotzen - das 3te Semester ist echt die Hlle  :kotzen:

----------


## horsedoc

mu noch mal kurz bei euch mitspielen-Anatomie Hfte und Fu wiederholen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Cassy

...ich auch  :was ist das...?:  Extremitten mit allem was dazu gehrt.

----------


## horsedoc

> ...ich auch  Extremitten mit allem was dazu gehrt.


Was tust du dir auch das Prppen noch mal an!  :Oh nee...: 
Ich machs fr die UCh/Ortho-Sprechstunde ab nchster Woche  :Love:

----------


## Lizard

Cassy, schon wieder ? Das Physikum ist doch noch nicht soooo lange her  :Woow: 

Am 18. komm ich den "Genu" von Duszes BC Klausur  :dagegen:

----------


## bremer

> irgendwie will das zeug aber nich in meinen kopf


Es geht wohl rein, nur leider viel zu schnell wieder raus. Und bei den Testaten hat man keine Zeit, groartig nachzudenken.

----------


## Cassy

Das Zeug war schneller aus meinem Gehirn raus als ich es je gedacht htte  :Nixweiss:   :Blush:  Aber Spa macht es dennoch. Und ich denke es tut meinem Wissen ganz gut das nochmals zu sehen bevor ich eine Famulatur in der Chirurgie mache.

@Lizard: du tust mir leid! Aber immerhin scheint euer Praktikum schon vorbei zu sein. Wie lufts`s sonst? Machst du den ML-Kurs?

----------


## Lizard

Ich hab noch 2 Praktikumstermine und ein paar Seminare.
Die BC Klausur ist am 18. und der ML Kurs fngt am 19. an O_o
Ich hab mich mal angemeldet, bin aber mit den Terminen nicht so glcklich, da viel zu frh und hauptschlich am Wochenende!

Ich glaub diese BC-Klausur ist der limitierende Faktor unserer Vorklinik ;)

Wnsch dir viel Spa in der Klinik !

----------


## Cassy

Danke!

Und dir viel Erfolg bei der Klausur!  :Top:

----------


## kumar2009

puh , vor kurzem erst aufgestanden und werde mal anfangen zu lernen - ich glaube, ich habe ien  motivations-/disziplinproblem, wenn ich hier die anderen "aufsteh"zeiten lese..

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Nee, heute bin ich wirklich ziemlich frh aufgestanden. Bin halt aufgewacht - was soll man da machen? Wenn ich hellwach im Bett liege, stehe ich eben auf...war vielleicht wegen des wirklich total genialen Spiels gestern... :Top:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@Adrenalino- beim wem prppst du denn eigentlich?? Vielleicht kennt man sich ja zufllig... :Woow: 

Hab bisher leider weniger geschafft als ich mir vorgenommen hatte.. Und muss auch noch das Hirnseminar fr morgen vorbereiten... ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Sagt mal, muss bei euch beim Prppen jeder Einzelne einen bestimmten Teil erfllen oder zhlt das Gesamtergebnis des Tisches?

----------


## CFT-20

naja... bei uns ist jeder fr ein bestimmtes gebiet verantwortlich und hat dafr zu sorgen, dass es rechtzeitig (vor dem testat) fertig geprppt ist. 

was soll ich sagen?
wochenende ist schon wieder rum, hab nochmal fein was lernen knnen. blo finde ich einfach nicht die zeit, um mal mit bc anzufangen. denke daher, dass ich erstmal neuroana, anatomie und die physiopraktika gescheit vorbereite. und zwischendurch habe ich ja ne physiofreie zeit. da werd ich dann wohl durchstarten...

----------


## leofgyth77

bei uns isses auch so, dass jeder ein bestimmtes gebiet hat und dafr verantwortlich ist, dass es fertig wird.
deswegen war am freitag beim freien prppen auch ganz schn viel los (:
ansonsten voll der doofe tag....hab eigentlich nur ein bisschen wiederholt, nix neues gelernt..hab das gefhl, dass ich total hinterherhink und nich fertig werd, bis zum testat...

----------


## Cassy

Bei uns liegt es nicht an einzelnen Personen sondern am ganzen "Team" dass alles bis zum nchsten Testat fertig wird. Aber bisher ging das in allen Kursen recht gut - Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@CFT: Physiofreie Zeit?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Adrenalino

Guten Morgen ihr Freunde des Lichts!  :Friedenstaube: 
Uff.. das Wetter passt zur Lernstimmung *ghn* ..

@Miss: Bin beim Dr.V.Sp. - und Du? Bin ja mal gespannt..  :hmmm...: 
brigens, alles Gute nachtrglich  ::-winky: 

@abi: Kann meine Deine Aufstehzeiten auch mieten? Ist ja echt mal richtig krass...   :Aufgepasst!: 

So, dann gehts jetzt mal los, mit was fang ich an? Anatomie? Physiologie? Biochemie!? Ach.. immer diese Qual der Wahl am Morgen.. *hrhr*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@adrenalino- Danke  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin bei Prof. W.... Tisch 2  :Grinnnss!: 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja spter....  :hmmm...: 
Mach jetzt auch Ana... :Love:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Klar, fr 5 Euro pro Tag!  :hmmm...: 
Ich wrde mich an deiner Stelle erstmal auf das 2. Ana-Testat konzentrieren...wann ist das berhaupt? 

Ich mach jetzt erstmal schn Mittagspause - heute etwas frher - und dann geht's zu Physio und BC.

----------


## CFT-20

@abi:
irgendwann habe ich laut plan 2 oder 3 wochen lang kein physiopraktikum. wei ned wieso das so is, aber es stand halt so auf dem papier.

@hirnkurs:
langweilig. konnte zumindest ein bisschen schlafen. hoffe die kliniktage werden interessanter.

@adrenalino:
klopp dir blo primr ana rein. alles andere (-> physio) ist grad reine energieverschwendung und kann immer noch bis januar gelernt werden.

@ich:
ana plexus und arterien wiederholt, muskeln lern ich noch ned so richtig, da ich es sowieso bis zum P wieder vergessen hab. mal gucken, ob ich sie berhaupt stupide mit u und a auswendig lernen werde. und irgendwie bin ich heut morgen erschrocken, da ich davon getrumt hab, wie ich das septum intermusculare vastoadductorium zerfetzt habe. *strange*

jetzt bis zum prppn: physio atmung.  ::-winky:

----------


## Adrenalino

@ abi, CFT: 
Testat 2 ist morgen in zwei Wochen.. BC kann ich aber auch nicht ganz schleifen lassen, denn da ist das Testat bermorgen... Und so ganz ohne Ahnung sollte man in Physio ja auch nicht reingehen..
Aber gut, ich glaub Euch mal und werd -auf jedenfall- heute noch Ana machen/wiederholen - wahrlich ein Fass ohne Boden !!   :Aufgepasst!: 
(Analog dazu ist mein Hirn wie Sieb ... geilo..  :Keks:   )

----------


## leofgyth77

> septum intermusculare vastoadductorium zerfetzt


mal gucken, ob ich das die nchsten tage berhaupt finde *g*
aber ich hege ja immer noch die hoffnung, dass es nich so ne fieselarbeit wie bei der hand wird.
aber die v. saphena magna soll gar nich so magna sein, wurde mir gesagt..ich hab mir da eigentlich schon so'n ziemlich dickes ding vorgestellt...

----------


## Elena1989

hab morgen auch wieder prpkurs, aber ich glaube, bei uns ist schon gar nicht mehr alles in takt... wir ham ja letztes mal erst die prpgebiete bekommen und unsere Hiwi hat gesagt, wir sollen dann jetzt (nach Entfernung der Haut) das Fett entfernen.. Wir sind damit noch nicht fertig, ham aber doch schon einiges weg. Und jetzt steht hier in meiner Prpanleitung, dass man da drin erst die Nerven suchen soll und dann das Fett entfernen... Hups  :Woow:  
Ich hoffe, die Nerven sind noch da ^^

Und ansonsten.. ist das normal, dass ich nach zwei Wochen Uni schon ein Motivationsproblem habe? Nachdem wir ja Mitte Dezember unser erstes Testat haben (Knochen, Bnder und allgemeine Anatomie) ham uns unsere Hiwis gesagt, wir sollen bis zum nchsten Prpkurs die Wirbelsule lernen.. ich kann sie jetzt auch fast, bis auf die Bnder vom Kopfgelenk, aber ich hab so gar keine Lust *gg* Ist dieser frhe Motivationsmangel normal?? Ist jedenfalls seeeeeehr lstig *gg*

@abi: Himmel, wie kann man nur freiwillig so frh ausftehen? Beneidenswert! Ich muss mich morgens um zehn nach sieben aus dem Bett prgeln, damit ich noch pnktlich um 8 bei der Chemie Vorlesung bin.. Und am Wochenende komm ich nie vor zehn ausm Bett. Wie machst du das nur?

----------


## tortet

> Und ansonsten.. ist das normal, dass ich nach zwei Wochen Uni schon ein Motivationsproblem habe?


Jo  :Grinnnss!:  ist voellig normal. Es soll ja auch Studis geben, die sich sehr frs Prppen und die Anatomie begeistern knnen. War bei mir nicht so, in den Semester"ferien" 2 Monate KPP und nebenbei aufs Passive Bewegungsapparat-Testat lernen...... Da war bei mir nach 2 Wochen der Ofen auch schon aus.  :schnarch...:  Habe erst jetzt so allmhlich das Kriegsbeil mit der Anatomie begraben...... ::-angel:  

Halt durch und sag Dir, im nchsten Semester wird alles besser!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Jo  ist voellig normal. Es soll ja auch Studis geben, die sich sehr frs Prppen und die Anatomie begeistern knnen. War bei mir nicht so, in den Semester"ferien" 2 Monate KPP und nebenbei aufs Passive Bewegungsapparat-Testat lernen...... Da war bei mir nach 2 Wochen der Ofen auch schon aus.  Habe erst jetzt so allmhlich das Kriegsbeil mit der Anatomie begraben...... 
> 
> Halt durch und sag Dir, im nchsten Semester wird alles besser!


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^ 
Hmm.. also, Anatomie kann ich mich ja vlt. noch mit abfinden, aber diesen Prpkurs, den bruchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt *g* (Gut, ich hatte erst einmal, vielleicht lauf ich damit ja noch warm ^^)
Hmm.. ich denke mir jetzt immer, nach den Semesterferien wird alles besser. Die sind noch ganz schauderhaft, aber danach kann es ja nur besser werden! 
Aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht erwartet, dass mich das Motivationsproblem schon nach zwei Wochen bermannt, aber wenn das normal ist, bin ich ja beruhigt  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

mir macht prppen eigentlich total viel spa. ich find den formaldehyd geruch auch eher angenehm als strend...
nur erschlgt mich so ein bisschen die stoffmenge..aber ich sag mir einfach immer, es haben scho so viel deppen bestanden, dann werd ich das ja auch irgendwie hinbekommen *g*

----------


## lilapple

> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^ 
> Hmm.. also, Anatomie kann ich mich ja vlt. noch mit abfinden, aber diesen Prpkurs, den bruchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt *g* (Gut, ich hatte erst einmal, vielleicht lauf ich damit ja noch warm ^^)
> Hmm.. ich denke mir jetzt immer, nach den Semesterferien wird alles besser. Die sind noch ganz schauderhaft, aber danach kann es ja nur besser werden! 
> Aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht erwartet, dass mich das Motivationsproblem schon nach zwei Wochen bermannt, aber wenn das normal ist, bin ich ja beruhigt


Sei froh dass du mit Anatomie u dem Prppen zumindest schon nen medizinischen Bezug hast.. Ich qul mich (jetzt auch erst die zweite Woche) nur mit den Grundlagenfchern Bio, Physik u Chemie rum und finds momentan einfach nur furchtbar. Wenn mich nich der ein oder andere bisschen beruhigt htte, wre ich schon lange durchgedreht ;)

----------


## tascha123

Formalin-geruch angenehm? was bistn du fr eine^^ ;)
ich plag mich grad mit den bauchmuskeln und er rektusscheide ab, aber irgendwie hab ich sobald ich den nchsten muskel gelernt hab, den vorherigen schon vergessen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Ihr macht mich alle ganz eiferschtig - ich will auch lieber Ana lernen als BC! 

Und der Tag heute war die absolute Katastrophe. Ich htte heute gar nicht aufstehen sollen (egal, ob frh oder spt  :hmmm...: ). Ich hab keine Lust, jetzt alle Katastrophen des heutigen Tages aufzulisten - wrde euch eh nicht interessieren...ich sag es einfach wie es ist: Ich hab die Schnauze voll.  :Traurig:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: so schlimm find ich den geruch jetzt auch nicht, hab den im saal eigentlich gar nicht wahrgenommen (dafr aber nachher im bad, als meine klamotten in der wsche gewandert waren und das ging gar nicht!)
Ja, die Stofflle ist schon immens, wei immer noch nicht, wie man es schaffen soll, in ingeseamt 6 Wochen alle Knochen und Bnder sowie die allgemeien Anatomie zu knnen. Aber ich nehm's auch so wie du: Andere ham's ja auch schon geschafft ^^

@lilapple: Die hab ich ja auch, allerdings werde ich diese Physikvorlesung wohl nie wieder besuchen ^^. 
Also, ich persnlich wrde es bevorzugen, Anatomie nicht gleich im 1. Semester in so einer Masse zu haben  :Big Grin:  Aber ich denke, egal in welcher Reihenfolge man den ganzen Kram hat: Lernen mssen wir das alle!  :Big Grin:  Na, und das mit Bio, Physik und Chemie: Das schaffst du schon! (Ich hoffentlich auch.. Vor allem Chemie macht mir Sorgen, laut Aussage der 3. Semester soll das ja schon hart sein..)

----------


## abi07

@Elena: 6 Wochen fr allg. Ana, Knochen und Bnder??? Reichlich Zeit...fr Knochen, Bnder, Schdel, allg. Ana und die meisten Muskeln (allerdings ohne Innervation) haben 2 Wochen gereicht. Und frs Physikum macht man das an einem Tag...

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: 6 Wochen fr allg. Ana, Knochen und Bnder??? Reichlich Zeit...fr Knochen, Bnder, Schdel, allg. Ana und die meisten Muskeln (allerdings ohne Innervation) haben 2 Wochen gereicht. Und frs Physikum macht man das an einem Tag...


2 Wochen? Wie zur Hlle hast du das denn gemacht?? Ja, also, jetzt sinds glaub ich noch 5 wochen... Und ich wei nicht, wie ich mir das alles merken soll. Wie hast du das gemacht? das ist echt bewundernswert *neid*

Ja, frs Physikum ist klar ^^ Aber da kennt man das ja dann schon ein bisschen und versteht die Wrter *ggg*

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Formalin-geruch angenehm? was bistn du fr eine^^ ;)
> ich plag mich grad mit den bauchmuskeln und er rektusscheide ab, aber irgendwie hab ich sobald ich den nchsten muskel gelernt hab, den vorherigen schon vergessen


Formalingeruch ist wirklich angenehm - und es macht so schn die Nase frei  :Big Grin:

----------


## tascha123

also nee, mir machts jetzt nicht sonderlich was aus abba angenehm find ichs wirklich nicht...

----------


## Adrenalino

@ Elena: 
Ich finds auch viel und denke, 2Wochen htten mir nicht ganz gereicht - aber abi steht auch frher auf morgens  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

doch, ich mag den.
so langsam seh ich jetz auch ein bisschen land in sicht in anatomie..der oberschenkel war ja wirklich toll zum lernen. vielleicht musste ich auch erst wieder reinkommen.
jetz mach ich noch ein bisschen den plexus brachialis, weil den hab ich mir ncoh gar nich angeschaut.
dann noch bisschen physio, da hab ich morgen mein erstes testat. aber aktionspotentiale mag ich ja echt gern  :Love:

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Warte ab, welche Massen du in krzester Zeit im Laufe des Studiums noch wirst bewltigen mssen...
Ich habe auch mehr als zwei Wochen fr das erste Testat gelernt, aber bei anderen hat wohl eine gereicht. Und wenn ich richtig es durchgezogen htte, htte ich es auch in zwei schaffen knnen. 

@Adrenalino: hm, warte du auch mal ab, bis das 5. Testat kommt. Ist ein Vielfaches vom Stoff des 1. Testats und du hast dafr nur zwei Wochen, in denen du aber auch noch Physio und BC lernen musst. Have fun!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Warte ab, welche Massen du in krzester Zeit im Laufe des Studiums noch wirst bewltigen mssen...
> Ich habe auch mehr als zwei Wochen fr das erste Testat gelernt, aber bei anderen hat wohl eine gereicht. Und wenn ich richtig es durchgezogen htte, htte ich es auch in zwei schaffen knnen. 
> 
> @Adrenalino: hm, warte du auch mal ab, bis das 5. Testat kommt. Ist ein Vielfaches vom Stoff des 1. Testats und du hast dafr nur zwei Wochen, in denen du aber auch noch Physio und BC lernen musst. Have fun!


Jaaa.. ich ahne es ja schon  :Big Grin:  Ich habe auch die Hoffnung, dass ich mich da dran noch gewhne. Wie gesagt, finde es bewundernswert, wenn man das in so kurzer Zeit schafft, ich hab momentan das Gefhl, mein Kopf hat kein Fassungsvermgen ^^

@Adrenalino:  :hmmm...:  Find ich aber toll, wenn man so frh aufstehen kann. Bei mir luft aufstehen eher so: "Oh Gott, ich muss (sollte ^^) in 45 Minuten an der Uni sein! Schnell aus dem Bett!" *gg* Ist ausgesprochen ungemtlich, muss ich sagen...

@leo: Viel Glck beim Testat!

----------


## Adrenalino

Ohja! So frh aus dem Bett zu kommen find ich ja nur extrems beneidenswert; mir geht es da hnlich wie Elena .. 

@ abi:
Naja, is mir schon bewusst, dass es am Ende ganz dicke kommt, aber was soll ich machen?!? Zwei Wochen frs erste Testat htte bei mir wahrsch. trotzdem nicht gereicht... vllt. htte es ja dann im Februar?! 
War ja auch vorhin beim BC Tutorium um schon mal etwas "vorzusorgen", aber frs fnfte Testat jetzt schon lernen wr ja auch ...  :hmmm...:  Bin schon mit dem zweiten vllig bedient und langsam echt genervt davon... 
DER KAGG BLEIBT NET HNGEN!!   :Keks: 

@leo:
Viel Erfolg fr morgen!  ::-winky:

----------


## risingsun

hm ich mag den formalingeruch auch irgendwie oO empfinde den aber auch nicht als so penetrant, wie alle immer meinen

----------


## Lizard

> Ihr macht mich alle ganz eiferschtig - ich will auch lieber Ana lernen als BC!


Oh ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen!
BC nervt mit seinen ganzen Stoffwechselwegen,Reaktionsprodukten und gefhlten 1 Mio. Enzymen! Ich hab grad das Gefhl das ganze Zeug nicht rechtzeitig in den Kopf zu bekommen! Unser Prof macht immer sehr schwierige Klausuren, dagegen ist das IMPP lammfromm.
Heute  bis 20 Uhr Uni, da geht auch wieder nix mit lernen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Ja, man gewhnt sich an eine grere Stoffmenge, denkt aber trotzdem immer, dass man es nicht schafft. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. Da wnscht man sich dann frhere Zeiten zurck...

@Adrenalino: Ich geh heute zu BC. Mal schauen...
Und nein, frs 5. sollst du jetzt noch nicht lernen. Mein Empfehlung: Konzentrier dich voll auf das 2., dann das 3. (da kannst du nebenbei noch gut BC und Physio machen, weil das 3. nicht so viel ist), dann kommen die Weihnachtsferien. Da solltest du dann aber auf jeden Fall mehrgleisig fahren, entweder 4. und BC/Physio oder auch schon was frs 5. tun. Sonst berlebst du den Januar nicht! Ach ja, und wenn die Mglichkeit besteht, dann zieh das 4. vor.

----------


## tortet

Irgendwie lernt man ja zwischen den Testaten nur auf Kurzzeitgedchtnis......
Auf lange Sicht bleibt da nicht viel hngen :Nixweiss:  Prppen war fr mich eines der frustrierensten Erlebnisse in der Vorklinik.... Ein Glck, dass das vorbei ist.

Ich drcke Euch die Daumen fr die Testate! 
Ist Leo schon drangewesen?

----------


## lunascape

Zum Thema Frust:

Wie soll man je BC begreifen, in die Birne brennen???!!!!!
Irgendwas funzt bei mir da nicht.
Aber habe heute gehrt, dass es bei uns Leute gibt, die sich seit 1998 in der Vorklink befinden, dann bin ich ja mal der absolute Streber, mit meinem 1 Semester drber  :hmmm...:  

Na los, wo seid ihr BC-Genies? Gebt mir Feuer! :peng:

----------


## tortet

Du musst sie lieben :Love:

----------


## abi07

Also ich fand den Prpkurs toll, aber die BC lieben? h, naja, nee, klar liebe ich BC!!! Was knnte es denn Schneres geben, als sich sinnlose Buchstabenkombinationen ins Hirn zu prgeln? Gedchtnistraining auf hchstem Niveau! Luna, du bist wohl vollkommen durchgedreht oder warum bezweifelst du die unendliche Anmut und Schnheit biochemischer Formeln, Gleichungen und Stoffwechselwege? Ach, jetzt verstehe ich: Du wolltest einen Witz machen. Puh, und ich dachte schon, du magst BC echt nicht.

----------


## leofgyth77

sooo, physio war in ordnung. hab 80%
wollt zwar eigentlich 100, aber wer kann schon ahnen, dass so doofe herleitungen von formeln drankommen..bzw die original-variante, die aber keine sau hernimmt, weil log viel leichter ist als ln. naaa jaaaa
prppen war heut ereignislos...bin 3 stunden rumgesessen, weil ich schon fertig war und dann konnten wir am ende erst ca 5 minuten vor ende wenden. aber ich hab schon etwas haut runterbekommen von meinem oberschenkel.

jetz wiederhol ich mal das bisher gelernte fr anatomie..wieso is mein hirn so ein sieb??

viel glck allen bei testaten!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mau! Seit 5 Uhr bin ich schon wieder dran mit Physio fr dieses dumme Eingangstestat ... zum 2ten mal - ich hoffe dass ich das diesmal schaffe, denn Zeit und Lust fr ne mindestens 10 seitige Handschriftliche Abhandlung ber den Versuch hab ich echt net !!!!!  :kotzen:

----------


## Cassy

@Lizard: was machst du denn bis 20 Uhr an der Uni? Warst du in der Section oder habt ihr irgendwelche Pflichtveranstaltungen?

----------


## Lizard

Dienstags is immer voll , abends von 18-20 Uhr ist  Psychoprojekt. Am Sonntag darf ich da auch wieder hin  :Keks: 

Heute ist vorletzter BC Praktikumstag  :Top:

----------


## lunascape

Natrlich bin ich vllig durchgedreht!!!! Anders lsst sich die Vorklinik ja wohl kaum ertragen!!!!! *muahhhhaaaaaaaamuaahhhha*

----------


## tortet

@missgarfield: Don't panic. Daumen sind gedrckt!
@ leo: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bestanden ist bestanden.

Aber im Ernst, bei BC ists hnlich wie in der Anatomienomenklatur.

Du brauchst die Enzyme nicht stumpf auswendiglernen, sondern kannst Dir den Namen "herleiten", also quasi bersetzen wie in der Anatomie. Und irgendwann stellt sich nach einem gewissen Auswendiglernparcour auch ein wenig berblick und Verstndnis ein, dann wirds leichter.

Also: nicht die Hoffnung verlieren. :Top:

----------


## abi07

> Mau! Seit 5 Uhr bin ich schon wieder dran mit Physio fr dieses dumme Eingangstestat ... zum 2ten mal - ich hoffe dass ich das diesmal schaffe, denn Zeit und Lust fr ne mindestens 10 seitige Handschriftliche Abhandlung ber den Versuch hab ich echt net !!!!!


Juhuu, noch jemand, der morgens lernt!  ::-winky:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Juhuu, noch jemand, der morgens lernt!


Eigentlich bin ich ja ne Abendslernerin - aber wenn ich abends zu ko bin steh ich halt frher auf ... man muss ja mit der knappen Zeit konomisch umgehen ;)

brigends - Testat wurde gerockt  :Big Grin:  Ergo hab ich heute Abend etwas Zeit fr meine Partnerin und werde schn fr uns kochen ... ob asiatisch oder meditteran, da bin ich leider noch sehr unschlssig - aber Hauptsache lecker  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

::-winky: Juchuh! Dickes GZ zum bestandenen Testat!

Ich wnsche Dir viel Spass beim Kochen und Feiern! Das ist die schne Seite an dem ganzen Prfungsstress.....Korken knallen lassen.

So, zurck zur Niere :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch zum gerockten testat!!
ich wnsch dir einen ganz schnen abend!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Juchuh! Dickes GZ zum bestandenen Testat!
> 
> Ich wnsche Dir viel Spass beim Kochen und Feiern! Das ist die schne Seite an dem ganzen Prfungsstress.....Korken knallen lassen.
> 
> So, zurck zur Niere


Niere ist ein bses Schwabbel - morgen Praktikum und dann hr ich bis zum Physikum nix mehr von der  :Big Grin:

----------


## tortet

So, feddich mit Niere und Nerven... grusel.... :Woow: 

Jetzt erstmal Pause :Love: 

@Miss: Kochst Du jetzt asiatisch oder mediterran? *Neugier*

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch zu Bestehen!!!!

So, kann leider erst jetzt weitermachen - ich sag nur: Mittagstief. So ist es eben. Ist nur bld, wenn man vormittags und abends Uni hat...jetzt hab ich halt nur 1,5 Stunden. Naja. Vielleicht mach ich noch weiter, wenn ich um 20.30 Uhr heimkomme...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> So, feddich mit Niere und Nerven... grusel....
> 
> Jetzt erstmal Pause
> 
> @Miss: Kochst Du jetzt asiatisch oder mediterran? *Neugier*


Hmm ich tendiere zu mediterran - marinierter Fisch und Nudeln mit heller Sauce + Salat  :Big Grin:  Also eher freestyle mediterran ... soll ja nich so arg schwer im Magen liegen  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

hmmm hrt sich sehr lecker an..da bekomm ich fast wieder hunger, aber ich hab grad ca 300 g pestospaghetti gegessen hihi

----------


## Cassy

@Lizard: Oh, das Psycho-Projekt... grauenvolle Zeitverschwendung. Also ich hab damals berhaupt nichts dabei gelernt, auer wie man mit sinnlosen Beschftigungen wertvolle Lernzeit verschwenden kann. Aber denk dran, alles geht vorbei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lizard

> Aber denk dran, alles geht vorbei


Ja  :Smilie:  wenn ich nicht daran glauben wrde, wre ich schon lngst durchgedreht ;)

----------


## groovinroovin

hey leute, hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den medi-learn skripten? ich bin am berlegen mir frs physikum die komplette sammlung zu kaufen, was leider natrlich nicht ganz billig ist. 
meint ihr, wenn man seine vorbereitung hauptschlich auf die skripte sttzt, fhrt man gut?

----------


## tortet

Hatte vor 4 Wochen genau dasselbe Problem.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Skripte gebraucht gekauft (waren sehr gnstig, wenn auch 2x die erste Auflage dabei) und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Die vermitteln die Basis sehr gut, ob man sich allerdings hauptschlich darauf verlassen sollte, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Allerdings habe ich gerade bei der Physiologie die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei manchen Themen doch das dicke Lehrbuch oder den Taschenatlas nochmal in die Hand nehmen sollte.... hier sind die Skripte recht knapp ausgefallen.  :Meine Meinung:  

Die Ana-Skripte habe ich noch nicht angefangen, die Histo-Skripte haben mir aber gut gefallen. Zu Psych kann ich auch noch nix sagen.

----------


## groovinroovin

wei jemand, ob man die skripte auch im komplettpaket bekommt und dann evtl. mit rabatt? auf der medi-learn seite kann man die glaube ich nur alle einzeln bestellen.

----------


## Nilani

Ganz frher konnte man die mal einzeln bestellen, aber ich glaub, jetzt gibts die Komplettpakete nur fr die einzelnen Fcher. Wenns ML selbst nicht hat, glaub ich nicht, dass es jmd. anderes macht. 
Ich kann die Hefte auch empfehlen, wrde sie vermutlich auch eher gebraucht nehmen (man kann die Aktualisierungen zu den neuen Auflagen kostenlos runterladen, wobei ich von der 1. zur 2. Auflage keinen soooo groen Sprung fand und zur 3. nix sagen kann). Allerdings hab ich zum einen schon whrend des Semesters damit gearbeitet, um nicht zum P. mit komplett neuen Bchern dazustehen (da tu ich mich schwer, hab lieber was bekanntes gelesen, daher fielen auch die dicken Wlzer wie Physikum exakt weg bei mir) und teilweise ist ein Blick ins Kurzlehrbuch nicht schlecht. Zu Ana braucht man definitiv auch noch nen Atlas, aber sonst sind die Dinger echt gut.

Psycho und Bio kann auch nur super empfehlen, mit letzterem hab ich entweder zu wenig Zeit verbracht oder das IMPP dreht jedes Jahr mehr ab und fragt extremen Kleinsch....  :Nixweiss: 

Fazit: Ich find die Skripte toll, Physik hatte ich, bis auf Optik, komplett rausgelassen, aber alle anderen Fcher hab ich ausgiebig genutzt und es hat zum bestehen locker gereicht (ne Freundin hat mit den Dingern sogar ne 2 gekreuzt, sie war allerdings immer recht gut).

----------


## altalena

Anatomietestat - mit Bravour  :Grinnnss!:  - bestanden  :Party:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## Mbali

> Sei froh dass du mit Anatomie u dem Prppen zumindest schon nen medizinischen Bezug hast.. Ich qul mich (jetzt auch erst die zweite Woche) nur mit den Grundlagenfchern Bio, Physik u Chemie rum und finds momentan einfach nur furchtbar. Wenn mich nich der ein oder andere bisschen beruhigt htte, wre ich schon lange durchgedreht ;)



das wird schon  :Smilie:  durchhalten ist die devise...

Hach, heute war eigtl kein schlechter Tag... wir hatten EKM auf der Derma und was soll ich sagen, es war super  :Smilie: 
Sowas motiviert einen tchtig zum Weitermachen^^

Naja... dafr muss ich mich jetzt hinters Neuro-Ana-Buch klemmen...  :kotzen: 
Das ist echt so ein Fach fr das ich mich null motivieren kann... der ganze Hirnschmott, man wei ja garnicht wo man anfangen soll -.-

----------


## risingsun

histo is die totale katastrophe  ::-oopss: 

war zwar alles ganz lustig und so.. aber dieser kurs is vom aufbau her katastrophal -.-

----------


## abi07

@altalena: Glckwunsch!!!

Sitz gerade an meinem Physio-Referat...Thema ist Leptin, Fett- und Magersucht, Fkt. von Serotonin/Dopamin beim Essantrieb, positive Verstrkung und Sucht...
Wenn jemand super Material dazu hat, dann immer her damit!

----------


## expecting

> histo is die totale katastrophe 
> 
> war zwar alles ganz lustig und so.. aber dieser kurs is vom aufbau her katastrophal -.-



Habt ihr Histo auch noch in diesem tollen superalten Flachdach-Saal, in dem es nie richtig hell, im Winter eisig kalt und im Sommer brtehei wird?  :Love:

----------


## risingsun

is so bunkermig ohne fenster und ohne alles. 
aber ich empfand es eher als warm  :Big Grin:  nicht gerade kalt gewesen

heute prpkurs war auch wieder sehr seltsam ^^ die dozentin prppt nur an einem der zwei krperspender IMMER zusammen mit einem hiwi und, die studenten am anderen krper sind immer sehr verloren *g* deshalb ist der prparatorische fortschritt von doppelstunde zu doppelstunde fast nicht vorhanden -.-"

----------


## tortet

Jetzt hab ich seit dem Beginn des Klopfkurses allmhlich wirklich keine Lust mehr auf Vorklinik...... Vorklinik nervt!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich mag die schulter einfach nicht.
wie kanns denn sein, dass man die blde regio axillaris immer und immer und immer wieder vergisst??????

----------


## Der Pete

Situs is Arsch! und zwar ein groer. Hab in 1,5 Wochen Situsprfung und irgendwie krieg ich manche Dinge einfach nich in den Schdel. Und jetzt hab ich auch noch ein Referat ber den BECKENBODEN vorzubereiten  :Wand: 

Und warum verdammt bleiben die verbldeten Lymphbahnen nicht in meinem Kopf!!!!!!! Argh - kann mal jemand von seinen Situstestaten berichten, vielleicht baut mich das auf  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Pete

----------


## Muriel

Och, Situs ist doch das schnste Testat. Ich fand, das ging viel besser in die Birne als irgendwelche bekloppte Muskelanstze  :kotzen:  Wobei "schn" eigentlich eh ein Unwort im Zusammenhang mit dem Prpkurs ist  :bhh:

----------


## Der Pete

> Och, Situs ist doch das schnste Testat. Ich fand, das ging viel besser in die Birne als irgendwelche bekloppte Muskelanstze  Wobei "schn" eigentlich eh ein Unwort im Zusammenhang mit dem Prpkurs ist


ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Gut das BWA bei uns im 1. Semester war - da war man NOCH motiviert so einen Bldsinn mitzumachen ;). Dieses Semester ist bei uns nur einfach die Zeit so kurz. 6 Wochen fr den kompletten Situs und Physio 2 und Biochemie 2 (sowie BC Pol-Seminar und Med. Psych./Soz. Seminar) laufen bei mir parallel.... :dagegen:

----------


## abi07

Ich fand Situs auch super - okay, Beckenboden jetzt vielleicht nicht gerade, aber ansonsten...das kann man so schn nach der Reihe runterlernen, immer in kleinen feinen Einheiten...schau dir doch mal den kleinen Benninghoff an - fr Situs fand ich den echt super. 

Physio-Referat nervt genauso, glaub mir...

----------


## Muriel

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so lernen knnte wie damals z.B. im Prpkurs. Ok, konnte ich vorher auch nicht, weil ich absolut nichts in der Schule hatte tun mssen, aber da war mein Hirn auch ein paar Jahre jnger  :bhh:

----------


## Autolyse

Anatomie war toll, also Anatomie lernen jetzt weniger, aber der Prpkurs war klasse, Bewegungsapparat mal ausgenommen, aber Schdel, Hals und Situs gingen von der Hand wie nichts. 

Physiologie ist auch nicht zu verachten, allerdings ist es schon nervig stndig zu hren: "So genau mssen Sie das nicht wissen, aber es ist in etwa so..."

BC ist einfach nur zum kotzen, Stoffwechselzyklen auswendig lernen hasse ich so sehr wie Muskelursprnge - und anstze, ist auch hnlich sinnvoll und die ganzen Krankheiten fr jeden Zyklus knnen mir mal sowas von gestohlen bleiben.

----------


## Der Pete

ich gebe euch allen Recht. Das sehe genauso. Nur ist die Zeit irgendwie zu knapp. Ich hab jetzt noch 1,5 Wochen und muss im prinzip noch mal alles wiederholen (was ja kein Problem wre, wenn ich morgens um 8 am Schreibtisch sitzen knnte und anschlieend um 22 Uhr (natrlich mit Unterbrechungen) aufhren knnte.
Aber ich bin in der Regel nicht vor 15 Uhr zu Hause und an zwei Tagen auch noch erst um 20 Uhr. Das ist einfahc zum Muse melken ... naja ... ich werd jetzt mal den Verdauungstrakt wiederholen .... lg Pete

----------


## Nilani

Also ich fand Situs auch am besten, die einzelnen Organe sind was greifbares im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Bewegungskram. Ich kann dafr auch das Kurzlehrbuch Ana vom Thieme empfehlen. Alles schn geordnet: Allgemein, Funktion, grobe Embryo in 2 Stzen, mikroskop. und makroskop. Ana, Blut- und Nervenversorgung. Ich fand das klasse und kanns nur empfehlen.

Tortet, wieso nervt dich Klopfkurs in der Vorklinik? Ich fands toll, dass sie sowas bei uns angefangen haben (im Rahmen von EKM), hat das ganze wenigstens aufgelockert.

----------


## abi07

@Pete: Sei froh, dass du berhaupt Zeit zum Wiederholen hast - die blieb bei mir meistens nicht. 

So, ich mach mich jetzt auf die "Reise" - zum Fuballspiel! Was tut man nicht alles fr 90 Minuten Schinderei...in meinem Fall sind es 6 Stunden Zugfahrt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## tortet

> Tortet, wieso nervt dich Klopfkurs in der Vorklinik? Ich fands toll, dass sie sowas bei uns angefangen haben (im Rahmen von EKM), hat das ganze wenigstens aufgelockert.


Oh, ich gebe zu, dass der Post sehr missverstndlich geschrieben ist.....

Ich finde den Klopfkurs und die Anamnesegesprche mit den Schauspielern toll! Es macht Riesenspass und ich mchte das einfach hufiger machen und ben...... 

...und bin halt "im Vorgeschmack" auf die Klinik allmhlich genervt. Ich kann diesen M.... einfach nicht mehr sehen..... (genervt bin)

----------


## tortet

@abi: Gegen wen spielt Ihr denn? 6 Stunden kommen in etwa hin, dann wrst Du hier  :hmmm...: ))

----------


## Autolyse

Mir knnen die mit der Klinikscheie mal ganz dezent den Buckel runterrutschen. Hypokalmisch periodische Lhmung, Hyperammonmie infolge Ariginase-1-Mangel & Co. sind mir sowas von egal...

----------


## risingsun

die untere-extremitten woche geht bei mir heute los ^^
funervt

----------


## tascha123

ihr seid schon unten?
also fu wrd ich an deiner stelle ganz am schluss machen, kann nmlich sein dass du das bis zum testat gar nicht brauchst...
also ich beende ja heute meine Muskelwoche GOTT SEI DANK!!!

----------


## CFT-20

hm... hab bis grad neuroana gemacht und danach festgestellt, dass mer montag ja garned in neuroana prppen.  :Grinnnss!: 
also fang ich doch mal so langsam mit biochmie an... kh glykolyse usw.

----------


## risingsun

> ihr seid schon unten?
> also fu wrd ich an deiner stelle ganz am schluss machen, kann nmlich sein dass du das bis zum testat gar nicht brauchst...
> also ich beende ja heute meine Muskelwoche GOTT SEI DANK!!!


hab den fu jetzt auch nur berflogen, weil er ja gerade im zusammeng mit OSG und USG kam. 

Und h.. meinst du mit uns unsern Kurs? die dozentin will, dass wir die muskulatur des unetrschenkels bis nchste woche machen und laut hiwi will sie dann auch mal persnlich was abfragen und auch ne kleine prfung machen mit jedem so ein paar mintchen oO

----------


## tascha123

was ist OSG und USG? :Woow: 
also irgendwie hink ich hinterher hab wirbelsule rckenmuskeln bauchmuskeln faszien un son kram und schltergrteln und muskeln gemacht und jetzt hng ich grad am canalis inguinalis des isn schei!!!
habt ihr des dann auc h alles shcu gemacht bei euch im kurs?

----------


## risingsun

och das ist bei uns ganz unterschiedlich ^^ die eine hiwi-ine macht wohl ganz viel mit einem teil des kurses.. die bespricht dann auch die von dir besagten dinge.

so extrem hinkst du da mit sicherheit nicht hinterher glaub mir ;) canalis inguinalis habi ch bisher z.b. gepflegt ignoriert  :hmmm...:  ist ja auch noch recht viel zeit zur klausur.

----------


## Nilani

> was ist OSG und USG?
> also irgendwie hink ich hinterher hab wirbelsule rckenmuskeln bauchmuskeln faszien un son kram und schltergrteln und muskeln gemacht und jetzt hng ich grad am canalis inguinalis des isn schei!!!
> habt ihr des dann auc h alles shcu gemacht bei euch im kurs?


USG und OSG steht fr unteres und oberes Sprunggelenk  :hmmm...: 
Das Gefhl mit dem hinterherhinken wird brigens nie verschwinden  ::-oopss:

----------


## tascha123

ja das sind ja mal schne aussichten  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## tortet

Aber nichts als die reine Wahrheit....  ::-angel:

----------


## tascha123

ja... wenigstens bin ich dann in guter gesellschaft  :Keks: 
ich will nur nich durchfallen  :Nixweiss:  sin ja doch einige bei der ersten ana klausur

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ja... wenigstens bin ich dann in guter gesellschaft 
> ich will nur nich durchfallen  sin ja doch einige bei der ersten ana klausur


Das Rigo ist wirklich halb so schlimm  :Big Grin:

----------


## tascha123

gib dem ganzen nich auch noch nen namen  ::-oopss: 
ich hab ja noch 4 wochen  :Smilie:  un jetzt brauch ich erst ma ne pause...den ganzen Tag gelernt und ich fhl mich genauso bld wie zuvor.  ::-dance:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> gib dem ganzen nich auch noch nen namen 
> ich hab ja noch 4 wochen  un jetzt brauch ich erst ma ne pause...den ganzen Tag gelernt und ich fhl mich genauso bld wie zuvor.


Gewhn dich an das Insuffizienzgefhl - es begleitet dich die 12 Semester deines Studiums und darber hinaus - welcome to 1st level of hell :Love:

----------


## Der Pete

hab heute auch nen lernmarathon hintermir...fuck beckenboden referat jetzt fertig.

jetzt hab ich wenigstens mein lieblingsorgan niere wiederholt. Medizinstudium ist wie Zugfahren ... wenn man am Bahnhof angekommen ist, ist der Zug meistens schon abgefahren und man kann nur hinterher rennen  :kotzen:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: 3 Stunden Hinfahrt, 3 Stunden Rckfahrt!  :hmmm...: 
Und wir haben daheim gespielt - gegen ein Kaff, das eine halbe Stunde entfernt liegt. Und leider verloren.  :grrrr....:  
Ich will zwar nicht die Schuld abschieben, aber unser Trainer war nicht da und der andere Trainer wollte wohl die Gelegenheit nutzen, uns sein Spielsytem (Vierrekette) aufdrngen, von dem wir uns bewusst in der Vorbereitung verabschiedet hatten, weil es eben bei uns mit unseren Leuten nicht funktioniert hat. Auerdem hat er an fast allen Positionen umgestellt - die ersten 10 Minuten hat er uns (und im Gegenzug wir ihn) nur niedergebrllt. Da fiel im Chaos das 1:0 und das 2:0 war dann ein Torwartfehler beim Freisto. Toller Tag!  :Keks:

----------


## tortet

Hm, scheint etwas uneinsichtig zu sein, Euer Zweitcoach..... Wie oft muesst Ihr mit dem denn trainieren? Dass Ihr zuhause verloren habt, ist schade und war, so wie Du es beschrieben hast, auch nicht ntig.

@missgarfield: 
wenn das der erste Hllenlevel ist, wie sehen dann die anderen aus?  :Grinnnss!: 

Schnen Sonntag Euch allen!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@tortet: Nein, total unntig. Eigentlich ist er unser Erstcoach bzw. er ist der Trainer der 1. Mannschaft. Ich spiele meistens in der 2....
Bei ihm dreht sich halt alles um die 1. und er kann nicht akzeptieren, dass auch die 2. eine eigenstndige Mannschaft mit eigenem Spielsystem und nicht nur Reserve der 1. ist! Die 1. spielt mit Viererkette, deswegen sollen wir das auch tun... :Keks: 
Das Hrteste war, dass er sich die letzte halbe Stunde von unserem Spiel gar nicht mehr angeschaut hat, weil er lieber die 1. beim Aufwrmen (!) beaufsichtigen wollte. Hallo? Man wird sich, wenn man 10-15 Jahre Fuball spielt, doch wohl selber aufwrmen knnen...

Naja, genug vom Fuballfrust (nchste Woche ist das letzte Spiel vor der Winterpause - da geben wir nochmal richtig Gas und holen uns hoffentlich 3 Punkte!) und weiter zum Lernfrust: 
Hab jetzt beschlossen, Molekularbio erstmal nur aus dem ML-Skript zu machen - 1/4 hab ich schon.  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @missgarfield: 
> wenn das der erste Hllenlevel ist, wie sehen dann die anderen aus?


Bser, dunkler, gemeiner ...  :Love:

----------


## risingsun

da freu ich mich ja schon  :Grinnnss!: 

4 stunden schlaf sind definitiv nicht cool. -,-

----------


## tortet

GZ zu Molekularbio... da drck ich mich noch drum..... :Grinnnss!: 

ML-Skript Hormone und Wrmeregulation feddich..... ist doch arg knapp geraten.... 

Ok, heute kommt die Geheimwaffe zum Einsatz... :Love: 

Lffler raus, Hormone + Zytokine :Da schau ich mal nach ...: !!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> da freu ich mich ja schon 
> 4 stunden schlaf sind definitiv nicht cool. -,-


2 reichen auch  :Big Grin:  Werde mich mal wieder meinem geliebten Biochemiebuch widmen und aus dem Gelaber das wichtigste versuchen zu extrahieren *muha*

----------


## risingsun

hm "wenn ich mehr als 2 stunden schlaf, bin ich richtig trge"?  :hmmm...: 

ich werd gleich erstmal lecker was essen und dann versuchen weiter mit ana zu machen

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gewhn dich schonmal dran in Etappen zu schlafen ;)

----------


## Mbali

oh weh... ich frag mich gerade ob ihr wirklich alle so viel lernt oder ob die meisten das nur sagen um sich selbst zu motivieren  :Nixweiss: 

manchmal komm ich mir vor als htte ich mich als einzige bisher gut durchs studium gewieselt (mit mglichst wenig aufwand)... klar lerne ich auch mal und bereite Praktika und Seminare vor, aber doch keine 6 h am Tag und schon garnicht nachts... 

schlechtes Gewissen macht sich in meinem Kopf breit ...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> oh weh... ich frag mich gerade ob ihr wirklich alle so viel lernt oder ob die meisten das nur sagen um sich selbst zu motivieren 
> 
> manchmal komm ich mir vor als htte ich mich als einzige bisher gut durchs studium gewieselt (mit mglichst wenig aufwand)... klar lerne ich auch mal und bereite Praktika und Seminare vor, aber doch keine 6 h am Tag und schon garnicht nachts... 
> 
> schlechtes Gewissen macht sich in meinem Kopf breit ...


Du solltest aber auch dran denken dass da jede Uni spezifisch ihre Macken hat ... bei manchen hat man kaum Zeit das geforderte zu liefern - da ist man dann auch gerne mal mehrere Stunden am Tag dran und wenn man eher Abends munter ist dann lernt man doich lieber abends oder?

----------


## abi07

> Du solltest aber auch dran denken dass da jede Uni spezifisch ihre Macken hat ... bei manchen hat man kaum Zeit das geforderte zu liefern - da ist man dann auch gerne mal mehrere Stunden am Tag dran und wenn man eher Abends munter ist dann lernt man doich lieber abends oder?


Ich glaube nicht, dass es an anderen Unis sehr viel anders ist mit dem Arbeitsaufwand. Die Kurse und Seminare sind natrlich unterschiedlich verteilt und an der einen Uni ist das 2., an einer anderen vielleicht das 1. oder 3. Semester am stressigsten. Aber insgesamt gleicht es sich wieder aus, denke ich - die Unterschiede bestehen vielmehr zwischen den einzelnen Studenten. 

@Mbali: Also mach dir keine Sorgen - wenn du so zurechtkommst, wie du es bisher gemacht ist, ist es doch optimal! Man muss sicher nicht 13 Semester lang jeden Tag 6 Stunden Lernen, um das Studium zu schaffen...klar, wenn eine Prfung ansteht vielleicht, aber sonst...

----------


## tascha123

dein wort in gottes ohren....ich mach jetzt erst ma pause  :Micro:

----------


## abi07

Ich hab heute auch nur vormittags ein bisschen was gemacht - mit vielen Pausen...und den Nachmittag und Abend gar nicht...oh Gott, falle ich jetzt durchs Physikum? Oder werde ich gar exmatrikuliert??? :peng:

----------


## bremer

Ich finde allgemein der Arbeitsaufwand im Medizinstudium ist relativ human, zumindest im Vergleich zum Mathe- und Informatikstudium, was ich vorher gemacht habe.
Die Prsenzstunden sind zwar deutlich hher, aber wenigstens rtselt man nicht Stunden ber Stunden ber einen einzigen Beweis.

----------


## yanmed

Die Funktionen der Bein- und Hftmuskeln kotzt mich tierisch an!

----------


## abi07

Guten Morgen! Hab mir gestern noch etliche "Klinik-Threads" gegeben (ja, auch den Frust-Thread!) und bin jetzt irgendwie wieder mehr motiviert. Noch ein paar Monate, dann bin ich in diesem Unterforum hier hoffentlich nur noch ein seltener Gast!

----------


## Strodti

Da habe ich gar keine Zweifel dran, liebe Abi  :hmmm...:

----------


## risingsun

> Die Funktionen der Bein- und Hftmuskeln kotzt mich tierisch an!


hehe ja das kenn ich irgendwoher  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> hehe ja das kenn ich irgendwoher


Was kotzt ihr dann bei Unterarm, Hand und Fu ?  :hmmm...:  ::-oopss:

----------


## yanmed

> Was kotzt ihr dann bei Unterarm, Hand und Fu ?


Auf jeden Fall grere Brocken als jetzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

@Strodti: Na, wollen wir es mal hoffen... ::-oopss: 

So, jetzt sollte ich mich doch langsam mal an die Vorbereitung frs Physio-Praktikum machen...muss schlielich in einer dreiviertel Stunde schon hin. Schafft man die ganze Atmung in der Zeit? Wohl nicht. Hoffe also auf einen Dozenten, der keine Einzelbefragungen macht und dann vielleicht auch den weniger gut vorbereiteten Leuten das Wesentliche vermitteln kann...

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Strodti: Na, wollen wir es mal hoffen...
> 
> So, jetzt sollte ich mich doch langsam mal an die Vorbereitung frs Physio-Praktikum machen...muss schlielich in einer dreiviertel Stunde schon hin. Schafft man die ganze Atmung in der Zeit? Wohl nicht. Hoffe also auf einen Dozenten, der keine Einzelbefragungen macht und dann vielleicht auch den weniger gut vorbereiteten Leuten das Wesentliche vermitteln kann...


Habt ihrs gut ... wir drfen zu den Seminaren und den Praktikumsvorbesprechungen die Themen im Akkord runterbeten knnen *schnuff*

----------


## abi07

> Habt ihrs gut ...


Wie gesagt - das zeigt sich nachher erst noch... ::-oopss:

----------


## Der Pete

> Was kotzt ihr dann bei Unterarm, Hand und Fu ?


... lol Fumuskeln? Die gibts?  ::-dance:  

Hab ich mich erfolgreich drum gedrckt ... mal gucken ob ich sie dann wenigstens frs Physikum lerne ;)

Pete

----------


## DaJosh

> Ich finde allgemein der Arbeitsaufwand im Medizinstudium ist relativ human


Deswegen heits ja auch Humanmedizin. *muhar*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ... lol Fumuskeln? Die gibts?  
> Hab ich mich erfolgreich drum gedrckt ... mal gucken ob ich sie dann wenigstens frs Physikum lerne ;)
> Pete


Same as me ::-winky:  - ich wiederhole es nur gerne "Hnde und Fe sind BSE !!! "

----------


## Der Pete

> Same as me - ich wiederhole es nur gerne "Hnde und Fe sind BSE !!! "


SEHR BSE...lerne gerade mein Beckenbodenreferat ... nich ganz so bse aber nervig ... 

Pete

----------


## Jemine

Frust ist gerade vorrbergehend pass  ::-dance:   ::-dance:  1. Anatomie-Testat bestanden! Heute Abend wird  :Party:

----------


## Der Pete

> Frust ist gerade vorrbergehend pass   1. Anatomie-Testat bestanden! Heute Abend wird


dann herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich kann mich auch noch gut an mein erstes Ana-Testat erinnern. War sauknapp in BWA. Boa war ich glcklich. Mich trennen jetzt noch 1 Testat und 1 Klausur vom Ana-Schein  ::-oopss: 

Pete

----------


## leofgyth77

Jemine, herzlichen glckwunsch!!
geh schn feiern und geniee es!
ich bin damals nach meinem 1. testat direkt zur teddy-bren-klinik..gott sei dank, waren da noch keine kinder da, weil ich toootal berdreht war hihi

----------


## horsedoc

> Same as me - ich wiederhole es nur gerne "Hnde und Fe sind BSE !!! "


Neinneinneinneinneinnein! Fe sind  :Love: ! Bin grad Z.n. orthopd. Fusprechstunde... :Blush:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Neinneinneinneinneinnein! Fe sind ! Bin grad Z.n. orthopd. Fusprechstunde...


 Na dann wnsch ich dir das hier nicht : 
 
( Quelle : http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...einlaus&page=2   // Klinikleitfaden Orthopdie, 3. Auflage, S. 638 )

----------


## horsedoc

LOL! bisher nicht-aber danke fr die Warnung!  :Top:

----------


## abi07

> Deswegen heits ja auch Humanmedizin. *muhar*


Genau - deswegen ist die Leichtathletik ja auch ein Sport fr Unsportliche...weil eben da alles so leicht ist...

Okay, es wird langsam Zeit, dass sich mein Hirn erholt, ich mache schon abartig schlechte Witze... ::-oopss: 
War aber auch ein bescheidener Tag heute...eigentlich hat er gut angefangen mit einer - meiner Meinung nach - super Neurochirurgie-VL (integriertes Ana-Seminar). Leider war das Physio-Praktikum und die BC-VL kotzlangweilig... :kotzen:

----------


## Der Pete

Boa, das ist echtmal zum  :kotzen:  ... ich greif aber auch echt ins Klo. Jetzt muss ich in meinem Referat am Mittwoch ber den Defkationsvorgang referieren. Hat zufllig jemand einen umgnglichen Ausdruck fr "beim Kacken" "beim Scheien" "beim AA machen" "beim gro machen" ... gibt es dafr ein vernnftiges deutsches Wort? defzieren? Ansonsten werde ich nur vom "Vorgang der Defkation" sprechen ... Amtsdeutsch geht immer ...

 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 

oh man ... 3 Kreuze wenns vorbei ist!

Pete

----------


## Muriel

Stuhl absetzen, oder noch besser: stuhlieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

> Frust ist gerade vorrbergehend pass   1. Anatomie-Testat bestanden! Heute Abend wird


Hey, Glckwunsch  :Party: , fehlen nur noch 7 weitere plus Neuroana  :bhh: 

@Pete: mein Beileid, wirklich bldes Thema  :Keks:  besseres Wort fllt mir aber auch nicht ein .... obwohl, ich glaub, hier in Sachsen-Anhalt benutzt man bei kleinen Kids fter das Wort "Berg machen"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

hier bitte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich glaube stuhlieren werde ich jetz in mein vokabular aufnehmen. sehr schn

also ich persnlich finde ja hand und fu gar nich so schlimm....die schulter is viel doofer.

----------


## Der Pete

> Stuhl absetzen, oder noch besser: stuhlieren


wursten find ich auch net schlecht ... obwohl stuhlieren: "Willst du dich mit mir stuhlieren" = "Um die Wette wursten?" find ich ja mal sehr witzig. Danke fr die Ideen  ::-oopss: 

Ich bin jetzt erstmal zur Vorbereitung des BC POL-Seminars bergegangen. Hab jetzt gerade mal die relevanten Infos zu Glykolyse, Glucosetransportern (GLUTs, SGLTs), Umrechnung mmol/l => mg/dl, Diab. mell. Formen zusammengetragen. Und jetzt folgen noch die Diabetes-assoziierten Erkrankungen. Und wtf ist AGE?!? advanced glycation endproducts...???  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Pete

----------


## Bille11

> Boa, das ist echtmal zum  ... ich greif aber auch echt ins Klo. Jetzt muss ich in meinem Referat am Mittwoch ber den Defkationsvorgang referieren. Hat zufllig jemand einen umgnglichen Ausdruck fr "beim Kacken" "beim Scheien" "beim AA machen" "beim gro machen" ... gibt es dafr ein vernnftiges deutsches Wort? defzieren? Ansonsten werde ich nur vom "Vorgang der Defkation" sprechen ... Amtsdeutsch geht immer ...
> 
> 
> 
> oh man ... 3 Kreuze wenns vorbei ist!
> 
> Pete


ich wrde all diese begriffe auf eine folie am anfang des referates bringen und dann den politisch korrekten begriff als "auswahl" bringen, dann haben alle ihren spass gehabt und du hast einen prima einstieg, sowie einen grund, weswegen du so amtsdeutsch redest.

----------


## Der Pete

Geile Idee ;) - wre auf jeden Fall der Knaller: MindMap zum Thema "Wie ich richtig "wursten" sage ;)"

Pete

----------


## pottmed

Kommt auf den Dozenten an, kann sehr lustig werden aber natrlich auch nach hinten los gehen...

----------


## abi07

Hat jemand was zum Thema "Serotonin/Dopamin beim Essantrieb"? Ist fr Physio...

----------


## tortet

Leider nein (abgesehen vom Zusammenhang zwischen Serotonin und belkeit), wenn Du was herausfindest, wre ich aber auch neugierig.... ::-winky: 

Heute zwei ganz bse Themen: Sure-Base-Hh und Blut

Fange jetzt mit Blutgerinnung an *grusel* :peng:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- siehe anderer Thread...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

ist es eigl normal, dass man immer das gefhl hat, nach krzester zeit wieder ber die hlfte vom gerlernten vergessen zu haben? war heute leicht entsetzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ist es eigl normal, dass man immer das gefhl hat, nach krzester zeit wieder ber die hlfte vom gerlernten vergessen zu haben? war heute leicht entsetzt


Jo. - Da hilft nur wiederholen,wiederholen,wiederholen ...

----------


## Der Pete

> ist es eigl normal, dass man immer das gefhl hat, nach krzester zeit wieder ber die hlfte vom gerlernten vergessen zu haben? war heute leicht entsetzt


jepp  :Top:  - eines der meist mitgebrachten Anhngsel des Medizinstudiums fr mich. Du lernst 3 neue Strukuren, dafr fallen auf der anderen Hirnseite wieder 2 alte heraus. Immerhin: Nettolerngewinn eine Struktur  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

Alles andere als Effizienz 8-)

aber eigl erscheints jetzt auch alles berschaubar bis zur klausur. vom zeitrahmen eigl alles sehr human.

nur histo in der mndlichen wird tzend ^^

----------


## Der Pete

Naja - was soll man machen ... ich hab anscheinend nicht das Superbrain wie manche meiner Komillitonen. Die setzen sich einen Abend ber 3 Organe hin, einmal gelesen, einmal kurz wiederholt und schon knnen die bis zur Klausur alle Details ... ich wrds auch gerne knnen. Bei mir siehts aber leider anders aus:

Organ gelesen, ein zweites mal gelesen. Wiederholt, wiederholt ... nchster Tag: Was hab ich gestern gelesen? Ach ... ja stimmt da war was mit der Milz. Wow, die Milz hat Bnder?! Krass ... das guck ich mir gleich noch mal an  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

3 Tage vor der Prfung...boa Milz ... was war da noch mal wichtig? :Nixweiss:

----------


## pottmed

Sei beruhigt, Du bist nicht alleine, geht mir auch so  :hmmm...:

----------


## Adrenalino

Ihr sagt es Brder... 
ich reihe mich ein... 

Hab ich schon erwhnt wie doof und unwichtig kurze Fumuskeln und die autochthone Rckenmuskulatur ist? 
Anatomie ist ja prinzipiell schon klasse, aber mir vergehts grad ... n Woche Testat  :Keks:

----------


## Strodti

Es gibt kurze Fumuskeln???  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Die kurzen Fumuskeln musste man nicht mal beim W. mit A und U so genau knnen. Fkt. ja und wo sie ungefhr sind, aber nicht jedes Detail. Keine Sorge, du bestehst das Ding schon! Wann hast du denn? Dienstag nchste Woche?

War vorhin im BC-Tutorium zu Hormonen und fand es grausam. Nicht das Tutorium an sich; das war schon okay, aber die Tatsache, dass ich das eigentlich schon ein paar Mal gelernt habe (frs BC-Testat, frs Histo-Testat, fr die Histo-Klausur und dann erst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit frs Physikum) und es trotzdem fast GAR NICHT MEHR kann. Wie frustrierend kann das Leben blo sein???  :Keks: 

Mein Referat hab ich vor etwa einer Minute fertig bekommen. Hab noch einen relativ interessanten Artikel im rzteblatt gefunden. Ist zwar von 1998, aber wen interessiert es. Es ist halb 11, ich hab keine Lust, mich noch durch pubmed zu whlen, ob es was Aktuelleres gibt. Muss das Ding schlielich auch noch ein paar Mal durchgehen, um es morgen frei vortragen zu knnen... :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaaaah bei mir macht sich grad die volle panik breit..ich wei nicht, wie ich das alles noch lernen soll...donnerstag in ner woche ist tesat und ich muss noch die brust, den rcken, den hals und den kopf lernen..und bauch sitzt auch noch nich....wei aber halt auch nich, ob ich da die ganzen doofen plicae und so brauch. voll zum kotzen.
ich mach jetz noch mal meine plexi druch und les mir den rckenmark-dings durch und dann geh ich schlafen....
wenn das so weitergeht, dann geht mir noch meine liebe zur anatomie verloren....

----------


## Der Pete

Hi welche Plicae meinst du? Die 3 an der Bauchwandrckseite?

Plicae laterales - *e*pigastrische Gefe (A.+V. epigastrica inf.)
Plicae mediales - *Aa*. umbilicales
Plica mediana - *U*rachus

Merkhilfe von Auen nach Innen: *E*rste *A*llgemeine *U*nsicherheit

manche Eselsbrcken blieben zumindest etwas lnger hngen. Hab jetzt 1,5 Stunde weibl. Geschlechtsorgane gelernt, hab das heute auch schon als Referat im Situs-Kurs gehrt und gehe ins Bett und kann NICHTS davon. Kriege gerade mal die Einteilung/Anteile vom Uterus hin....  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen: 

welches Band jetzt wieder wo luft und was es enthlt ... uff  :kotzen: 


Pete

P.S.: Und dann muss ich mir heute noch von Leuten anhren, wie wichtig fr die eine zwei im Physikum ist. Ich denk mir nur: Erstmal berhaupt bestehen. Sind ja auch nur noch knapp 9 Monate fr mich.

----------


## leofgyth77

hey pete,
danke fr den merkspruch! der is super (:
hab jetz heute bauch fertig gelernt..dann brust zusammengeschrieben und die lern ich jetz. dann wird nochmal alles wiederholt. und dann vielleicht nochmal untere extremitt und mein erzfeind, die schulter...
morgen gehts dann weiter mitm rcken....
nchsten donnerstag ist es gott sei dank vorbei

----------


## tascha123

des is zum heule...jetzt hab ichs heut geschafft 2 wochen versumtes lernen aufzuholen...geschuftet und geschuftet...grad fertig geworden ins internet gegangen e-mails gelesen und dann schreibt mir der verrckte hiwi wir machen den Plexus jetzt nicht erst nchste Woche sondern schon morgen , dass is doch zum  :kotzen: 

 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## leofgyth77

welchen plexus macht ihr denn?
weil ich kenn da ein paar merksprche (:

hab heut auch gelernt, dass die mehrzahl von plexus, ja gar nich plexi sondern auch plexus is...doofe u-deklination. immerhin hab ichs vorm testat mitbekommen hehe
bin heut fertig geworden mitm oberschenkel prppen..gott sei dank. hab mich schon im freien prppen gesehen..aber da kann ich jetz morgen gaaaanz entspannt hingehn und mir alles einfach mal ganz genau anschaun.

----------


## Lizard

boah, ich krieg echt noch die krise mit diesem Biochemie sch*****! :Hh?:

----------


## tascha123

den plexus brachialis...
hab mir grad die oberarmmuskeln und unterarmmuskieln ins gehirn geprgelt, jetzt noch arterielle versorgung der oberen extremitt und schultergrtel....
also Merkstze sind immer gut, nur her damit  ::-stud:

----------


## leofgyth77

marilyn monroe und king kong retten anatomie.

n. musculocutaneus, n. medianus,n. ulnaris, n. cutaneus brachii lateralis, n. cutaneus antebrachii lateralis, n. radialis, n.axillaris

----------


## risingsun

urgs da hast aber ein hartes programm dir heut abend vorgenommen  :hmmm...: 

na dann noch viel erfolg.

----------


## abi07

Laut Medilearn soll obere und untere Ex in je zwei Tagen gehen...naja, ich lass es auf einen Versuch ankommen. Man darf gespannt sein.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mau - da hat man sich mal gut vorbereitet auf Biochemie und hofft dass man abgefragt wird damit der Driss endlich vorbei ist .... aber nein - im nachhinnein kriegt man vom Prof noch gedrckt dass man wenn man drangekommen wre doch mit ner sehr guten Punktzahl heimgegangen wre ... soviel Pech hab auch wirklich nur ich  :Wand:

----------


## abi07

@Garfield: Versuch es positiv zu sehen - jetzt bereitest du dich auf das nchste Mal sicher wieder so gut vor - da fllt dir dann das Lernen fr die Klausur am Ende leichter.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> @Garfield: Versuch es positiv zu sehen - jetzt bereitest du dich auf das nchste Mal sicher wieder so gut vor - da fllt dir dann das Lernen fr die Klausur am Ende leichter.


Mau! Mich kotzt dieses viele lernen so an und ich hoffe dass ich meinen Schnitt halten kann ... dann brauch ich in der Klausur nur noch 12 von 35 Pkten  :Smilie:

----------


## Der Pete

:dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen: 

puh ... hab jetzt den ganzen Tag wiederholt und gelernt ... Situs rauf, Situs runter ... tzend.

Zur Motivation hab ich heute Abend mal ein halbes Physikum gekreuzt. Ich finde, dass 50% garnicht mal so schlecht sind, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mich noch nicht konkret mit der Physikumsvorbereitung beschftigt habe, die "Grundlagen" in Physik, Biologie und Chemie schon wieder gaaaaanz weit weg sind und ich in Psycho noch nie was getan hab.  :Blush: 

Morgen gehts dann weiter ...

Drckt mir mal am Mittwoch die Daumen!!!

Pete

----------


## risingsun

was steht denn am mittwoch an?

ich fang heut dann endlich mal langsam mit der unterarmmuskulatur an -.-

----------


## tortet

> Mau! Mich kotzt dieses viele lernen so an und ich hoffe dass ich meinen Schnitt halten kann ... dann brauch ich in der Klausur nur noch 12 von 35 Pkten


*MissGarfield trstend auf die Schulter klopf*

Das wird schon hinhauen..... gnn Dir mal ne Pause. :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

so. ich bin jetz durch mitm stoff. am donnerstag is testat und gestern hab ich in ner lerngruppe ein paar alttestate durchgemacht....lief zwar ganz gut, aber einige gebiete muss ich mir nochmal genau anschaun. auerdem wei ich nich genau, wie tief wir den hals lernen mssen. nja. mal schaun.

allerdings kotzt mich an, dass der dozent fr physio ein skript ins netz stellt, dann nur die hlfte davon macht und die andere hlfte von nem ganz anderen skript, dass er wohl nich ins netz stellt, wie versprochen. das is echt super, weil am dienstag haben wir da testat....

----------


## MissGarfield83

> *MissGarfield trstend auf die Schulter klopf*
> 
> Das wird schon hinhauen..... gnn Dir mal ne Pause.


Pausiere jetzt seit gestern und es tut gut  :Big Grin:  Morgen gehts wieder weiter *grummel* Auf in eine neue Runde ... aber Kekse nehm ich gern ;)

----------


## tortet

*einen grossen Teller mit schokolierten Elisenlebkuchen rberschieb* :Grinnnss!: 

Sitze seit gestern an der Atmung  :schnarch...: .... Aus irgendeinem Grund flutscht der Mauszeiger alle 5 min Richtung Medilearnforum..... Kann man das abstellen?  :Grinnnss!:  ::-angel:  :Grinnnss!: 

Das Thema ist aber auch sowas von langweilig..... :Nixweiss:  Wozu zum Wutz braucht man spter Gren wie die Alveolarventilation????  :Hh?:  Macht man da nicht einfach Tiffenau- und Bronchospasmolysetest und feddich? Ich seh einfach nicht den Sinn in der Sache..... :Hh?:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> *einen grossen Teller mit schokolierten Elisenlebkuchen rberschieb*
> 
> Sitze seit gestern an der Atmung .... Aus irgendeinem Grund flutscht der Mauszeiger alle 5 min Richtung Medilearnforum..... Kann man das abstellen? 
> 
> Das Thema ist aber auch sowas von langweilig..... Wozu zum Wutz braucht man spter Gren wie die Alveolarventilation????  Macht man da nicht einfach Tiffenau- und Bronchospasmolysetest und feddich? Ich seh einfach nicht den Sinn in der Sache.....


Vielleicht um dir zu verdeutlichen dass schnelle dafr flache Atmung keine Alternative zur langsamen, tiefen Atmung darstellt ;)

----------


## TCS

Hi
ich werd mich nun bisschen fter hierrumtreiben in der Hoffnung dass ich dadurch ein bisschen mehr motiviert werde zu lernen.
Bisher habe ich das Studium nur immer so nebenbei gemacht, aber nun habe ich in Physio und Ana vllig den Faden verloren und hnge meilenweit hinterher.
Bisher habe ich bloss immer vor den Prfungen gelernt und es hat gereicht. Was ber gute Noten kann man nicht sagen, aber bestanden habe ich alles -wenn auch fters erst mit dem letzten Versuch-
Meine Motivation fr Medizin is durch die vielen schlechten Noten auch auf knapp ber 0 gesunken und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr warum ich den scheiss noch lerne...  :kotzen: 
Nun haben wir am Mittwoch Anakurzprfung und ich habe 0 Plan. Fall ich also wieder sicher durch... (is keine Pflicht zu bestehen, aber sieht halt doof aus...)
1. Demo dieses Semester bin ich auch schon durchgefallen...wayne...
Naja auf jeden haben wir Mitte Dezember Prfungsphasenbeginn und bis dahin ists nicht mehr weit und ich sehe wirklich schwarz fr die Prfungen.

Jemand den guten Spruch fr mich auf Lager?

----------


## Strodti

"Mitte Dezember" ist noch vier Wochen hin! Da kann man noch eine Menge lernen... also ab an den Schreibtisch  :Grinnnss!: 

Vielleicht hast du auch noch nicht deinen Lerntyp gefunden... ich war in den ersten beiden Semestern auch schrecklich ineffizient. Letztendlich hab ich rausgefunden, dass ich vor Prfungen in der Bib lernen sollte, da ich da weniger abgelenkt bin (und auch weniger Beitrge hier im Forum schreiben *ggg*).

Ranhalten!  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

hey TCS,

kann schon verstehen, dass das total frustrierend ist!
aber ich wrd mich jetz mal zu allererst wirklich dran erinnern, warum du medizin studierst..so mach ich das immer, bei durchhngern...erinner dich an deine grnde, dann kommt auch wieder die motivation.
und wie strodti gesagt hat...mitte dezember ist noch weit. hng dich gscheid rein..vielleicht entdeckst du ja wieder deine liebe zur medizin, wenn du dich ein bisschen tiefer mit der materie beschftigst, anstatt alles nur schnell vorm testat reinzuprgeln.
ich wnsch dir ganz viel erfolg!

----------


## Der Pete

> was steht denn am mittwoch an?
> ich fang heut dann endlich mal langsam mit der unterarmmuskulatur an -.-


Hi, am Mittwoch ist mein Situs-Testat. Hab echt die Nase voll von dem ganzen kram. Irgendwie bleibt nichts Neues mehr hngen  ::-oopss: 

Ich hoffe, dass es einfach reicht. Morgen hab ich noch nen kompletten Wiederholungstag und dann wird's ernst.

Nchste Woche Freitag dann die passende Situsklausur. Und dann NIE WIEDER ANATOMIE VORLESUNGEN UND TESTATE! "Nur noch" Seminar und Seminarklausur im 4. und Physikum  :bhh: 

Aber dafr darf ich dann noch den Rest des Semesters die Biochemie und Physiologie zum hoffentlich erfolgreichen Abschluss bringen.

Pete

----------


## epeline

tschakka du schaffst es
bin mit auf den letzten drcker lernen bis jetzt immer ganz ok durchgekommen
das mit der bib ist wirklcih ein guter ratschlag, den ich nur unterstreichen kann
man glaubt nicht, wie viel effektiver man dort ist
tschakka, du schaffst es
und durchfallen ist keine schade, knnen sicher viele hier ein lied von singen.
ich sogar mit vielen strophen  :hmmm...: 
aber da hab ich wirklich fast nix gemacht u war selber schuld
mit obiger strategie hat es immer gereicht.

----------


## Der Pete

Hi,

ich lerne meist nich auf den letzten Drcker. Allerdings kann ich trotzdem nicht behaupten, dass mehr Details hngen bleiben oder ich ein umfassenderes Wissen habe  :grrrr....: 

Sagt mal - wie wiederholt ihr eigentlich so?!

Pete

----------


## tortet

> Sagt mal - wie wiederholt ihr eigentlich so?!
> Pete


Habe da auch noch nicht den goldenen Weg entdeckt....

Ich gehre zu denen, die rausschreiben muessen, damit was haengenbleibt, scheitere im Augenblick aber daran, mir die Aufzeichnungen regelmig anzuschauen. Naja, ist ja noch Zeit.... :Blush: 

*Ich drcke Dir fr morgen ganz fest die Daumen! Situs packst Du!*

----------


## abi07

Ich habe bisher immer auf den letzten Drcker gelernt, deswegen ist das Wiederholen immer ausgefallen. Beim Physikum geht das aber schlecht...mal schauen... :Nixweiss: 

@Adrenalino + andere Wrzburger 2.- und 3.-Semester: VIEL ERFOLG BEIM TESTAT NACHHER!!! Daumen sind gedrckt!  :Top:

----------


## Adrenalino

DANKE! Hat was gebracht! BESTANDN!  :Party:  ::-dance: 
Leute, ich glaubt gar net wie erleichtert ich bin.. uff.. endlich hinter mir/uns! 
Generell kann ich nur sagen, was ich so mitbekommen habe, dass die Durchfallquote echt ziemlich niedrig ist! Good News aus Wrzburg!  ::-winky:  :Top:

----------


## altalena

Glckwunsch  :Party:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Super!!! :Top:  Glckwunsch! Dann feier mal schn - und morgen geht dann BC auch noch... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Auch von mir Glckwunsch an Adrenalino!  :Smilie:  Ich wnschte ich wr soweit wie du. 
So jetzt muss ich mich auch mal weng hier auskotzen. Morgen geht das Physik-Praktikum los, ich hab so schiss. Haben natrlich gleich mal das hammer Thema Kernresonanz, und ganz ehrlich, ich kanns durchlesen so oft ich will, ich peil gar nichts  :Frown:  Manchmal glaub ich echt ich bin zu doof.. Hab jedenfalls tierisch Angst vor dem Endtestat. Darber hinaus is das sowas von unntig u stupide (ich wei, es bringt eigentlich nix so zu denken). Fr die Klausur isses eh irrelevant u ich bruchte eigentlich jedes mal fnf Std um mich auf total unntige Praktika vorzubereiten. Oh man, das erste Semester is echt die Hlle  :Frown:  in zwei Wochen steht die erste Klausur an (Bio) u ich hab keinen Plan wie ich die bestehen soll. Wenn ich mir Altklausuren anschau krieg ich die Krise. Und eigentlich msste ich jeden Tag stdlang Chemie nacharbeiten, um ansatzweise am Ball zu bleiben..  :Frown: 
Sry fr mein erneutes Auskotzen, aber ich glaube dafr ist der Thread ja da.

----------


## tortet

@adrenalino: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

@lilapple: Das erste Semester ist die Hlle? 
              Dann warte mal das 2. und 3. ab  :Grinnnss!: .
              Aber im Ernst, keine Panik und fleissig Altklausuren kreuzen. Habe 
             auch keinen Schimmer, wie ich damals Bio geschafft habe, geht 
             vielen so, denke ich. Zhne zusammenbeissen und durchhalten!
             Du schaffst das schon.

----------


## Der Pete

Boa Bio war echt Mist. Hab die Klausur auch nur einen Tag vorher richtig vorbereitet. Hab dann gaaaanz knapp mit einem Punkt mehr als bestehensgrenze bestanden. Aber ich kann auch nur sagen: warte Semester zwei und drei ab. Das steigert sich jetzt kontinuierlich. 

Morgen Situs...Hoffentlich klappt das. 

Pete

----------


## lilapple

Sagt mal, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, was ist denn bei euch von Bio noch so hngen geblieben? Weil ich denk mir so die ganze Zeit, klar, bestehen ist jetzt erst mal das wichtigste, aber wre es nich schade nur ein total lckenhaftes Bio-Wissen zu haben? Inwieweit erachtet ihr Bio (und auch Chemie) spter als noch sinnvoll?

----------


## Der Pete

Also in Bio ist nix hngen geblieben. Alles was du frs Physikum brauchst lernst du dann durchs kreuzen bzw. Durch die MediLearn Skripte. 

In Chemie sieht das anders aus. Du brauchst die Grundlagen fr Biochemie und musst gucken dass du ein paar grundlegende Dinge verstehst. Natrlich vergisst du auch in Chemie viele Dinge. Aber das lsst sich gut refreshen wenn  man es wieder braucht. 

Bei mir ist das oft so. Ich schaffe es im Semester oft nicht so detailiert zu lernen. Und dann komm ich irgendwie durch die testate und Klausuren und am Ende des Semesters hab ich wieder alles vergessen. 

Der ewige Kreis.   

Pete

----------


## tortet

Von Bio? Was war das nochmal..... :Grinnnss!: 
Ne, die Gedchtnisspur hab ich leider schon zigmal berschrieben bis jetzt.
Die wichtigen Dinge davon kommen spter nochmal in Physio (Muskel, Transport in der Zelle) oder BC (Apoptose/Viren/Immunologie).

Und Chemie brauchst Du nicht wirklich (autsch, das tut weh, das zu sagen :Blush:  :hmmm...: ). Spter in Neurophysiologie ist eigentlich die Wirkung auf den Rezeptor wichtiger als die Struktur des Pharmakons.

Durchhalten, Du schaffst es schon! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Hey, nicht den Mut verlieren! Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass dieses Kernresonanz-Zeug das bldeste Thema ist - niemand checkt das wirklich! Sogar unser Assi meinte damals, dass wir das gar nicht checken knnen... ::-oopss: 
Und die Bioklausur ist nicht so schlimm, wie du vorher vielleicht denkst. Hast du zufllig die ML-Heftchen? Daraus kannst du gut die Zellbiologie machen. Ansonsten brav die Dozenten fragen, ob sie ihre Fragen aus dem Praktikumsstoff oder dem Vorlesungsstoff oder aus beidem nehmen. Der erste Dozent (Becker?) z.B. nimmt immer eine Frage aus dem Praktikum. Also, Skript durchlesen und auch irgendwelche komischen Frbungen merken - sowas kommt auch manchmal. 
Und versuch in Chemie einfach die bungsbltter mitzumachen - die Details und Definitionen kannst du kurz vor der Klausur lernen. Auch die Formeln schaust du dir erst nach Bio an - fr jetzt gengt es erstmal, wenn du die Anwendung der Sachen grundstzlich verstehst. Und alles andere (auch Physik!) erstmal schleifen lassen - die Testate besteht man meistens auch mit Halbwissen und zur Not macht man es in der Woche darauf nochmal. Du schaffst das schon! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lizard

Naja,also die meisten Bio-Themen kommen ja noch X-mal in anderen Fchern wie vor allem Biochemie,Physio dran.
ber Bio wrd ich mir echt keine Gedanken machen.

Ausserdem gibts ja noch das Heftchen "Bio in 2 Tagen"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Danke fr die (erneuten) Tips und das Mutzusprechen, so ne Auffrischung tut ab und zu echt gut ;) 
Was meinst du mit ML-Heftchen? Hab mir halt nur die Altklausuren geholt bis jetzt.

----------


## Lizard

Ich meine dieses Heftchen .
Altklausuren kreuzen ist schonmal ne gute Idee. Die Praktikumsinhalte unterscheiden sich ja durchaus vom GK  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

mach dir wegen bio nich so den kopf...das schaffst du schon!
ich hab damals eigentlich fast nur die altklausuren gemacht (hatte auch nich mehr zeit dafr hihi) und hab sogar ziemlich gut abgeschnitten! das packst du locker!

ich hab morgen anatomie testat und bin total durchn wind. gestern ging zwar alles ganz gut an der leiche, aber man wei ja nie, was denen fr blde fragen einfallen knnen...
hab schon echt schiss davor. und das tollste an der sache ist, dass mein prfungstermin um 17:30 ist, das heit, ich bin wahrscheinlich erst gegen 19 uhr wirklich dran....wer wei, wie verrckt ich mich bis dahin dann schon gemacht hab und wies mit meiner konzentration aussieht...und wie genervt der prfer dann schon ist.

----------


## pottmed

Genervt kann auch gut sein, dann fragt er nicht so tief und du bist schnell fertig  :hmmm...:   :Top:

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Ich meinte das hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...products_id=38
Aber wenn du es nicht schon hast, musst du es dir auch nicht unbedingt kaufen. Gibt es auch in der Bib...
Ansonsten einfach Praktikumsskript + Altklausuren. Das klappt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der Pete

::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 

Habe heute die Situsprfung mit Lob des Prfers bestanden  :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh: 

Wie geil ist das denn! Nie wieder Prpkurs und mndliche Testate ;)


Pete

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratulation!
echt saucool!
ich hoff, ich kann morgen auch sagen, dass ich bestanden hab..die ersten durchlufe vom a kurs sind schon fertig...sieht wohl bis jetz ganz gut aus.
hoffentlich klappts bei uns morgen auch so gut...

----------


## Meuli

> @lilapple: Hey, nicht den Mut verlieren! Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass dieses Kernresonanz-Zeug das bldeste Thema ist - niemand checkt das wirklich! Sogar unser Assi meinte damals, dass wir das gar nicht checken knnen...


Ich glaub eh, dass das Physikpraktikum ( :kotzen: ) nur dafr da ist, damit sich die Assistenten daran aufgeilen knnen, wie bld und unfhig wir Mediziner doch sind, zumindest kam es mir bei so einigen so vor  :Grinnnss!:  (und das MRT-Zeug, da hat unser Assi damals auch nix erwartet, naja, diese Erwartungen hab ich sicher net enttuscht  :Grinnnss!: ). Ich hab mir dann immer ausgemalt (besonders bei einem speziellen Kandidaten  :kotzen: ), wie das denn mal wird, wenn ich ihn mal als Patient kriege  :Grinnnss!:  Das hat mir so einiges gerettet  :bhh:

----------


## Der Pete

Also das mit dem Kernresonanzkram haben wir bei uns berhaupt nicht gemacht. Ich kann nur sagen, dass zumindest in D'dorf die Physiker echt super nett waren. Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass das Physikpraktikum das Beste Praktikum der Vorklinik war.
Der vorlesende Prof. hat wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung gehalten. Anschaulich und bemht, dass jeder mitkommt. Insgesamt hab ich dann zwar trotzdem die Klausur nur ganz ganz knapp bestanden, aber die Praktika waren wenigstens sehr interessant und anschaulich.

Pete

----------


## abi07

@Pete: Glckwunsch zum Testat!!!  :Top: 




> Ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass das Physikpraktikum das Beste Praktikum der Vorklinik war.


Krass, sowas hab ich hier noch nie von jemandem gehrt. Bei uns war es genauso sinnlos wie das endlose Pipettieren in BC und das Mixen von Zaubertrnken in Chemie.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Aaaargh... aaaaargh aaaaargh aaaarg....  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

So, mute mal rausgelassen werden.

Tiiief durchatmen! Wuuusaaaa

----------


## altalena

Also, in 14 Tagen ist Situs-Testat und irgendwie hab ich mich schon damit abgefunden, durchzufallen  :grrrr....: 
Ich wei, 14 Tage sind noch ewig und ich nutze natrlich auch jede freie Minute zum Lernen, aber ich warte im Moment noch auf den Moment, in dem sich das ganze Chaos zu einer strukturierten Masse in meinem Hirn ordnet  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilani

Oh, Situs ist doch toll, bersichtlich und halbwegs strukturiert (auer diese blden Eingnge mit Bursa omentalis usw.

Guck dir mal das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme an. Dazu nen Atlas und das wird  :Top: . Da gehn die immer nach dem gleichen Schema: berblick, Funktion, 2 Stze zu Embryo, mikroskop./makrosop. Ana und dann Innervation (Blut, Lymphe und Nerven). Ich fand das wesentlich angenehmer, als diese blden Muskelanstze.

Jemine: Was ist dir denn ber die Leber gelaufen? Physik oder das n. Ana-Testat?  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ altalena : Kopf hoch - am Ende hast du voll den Durchblick  :Smilie:  Lerne jedes Organ einzeln und dann wie sie miteinander verknpft sind ( Leitungsbahnen , Nerven ... das hat mir am meisten geholfen  :Smilie:  )

Vor mir liegt gerade die frischgedruckte Duale Reihe Physio und ich frage mich wie ich das Semester bisher ohne gemeistert hab ... tolles Buch  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

Ich muss mich auch mal wieder auskotzen: Fr das BC-Referat im integrierten Seminar haben wir vorgegebene Quellen. Die meisten sind aus demselben Buch (natrlich auf Englisch). Die Leistung bei diesem Referat ist also eigentlich, sich durch dieses Wissenschaftsenglisch zu kmpfen, es zu verstehen und dann auf Deutsch zusammenzufassen. Okay, soweit so gut. Nur, dass ich wieder die Arschkarte gezogen habe - meine Quelle umfasst 20 Seiten, whrend alle anderen, mit denen ich geredet habe, nur eine einstellige Seitenanzahl haben... :Hh?:

----------


## horsedoc

> Ich hab mir dann immer ausgemalt (besonders bei einem speziellen Kandidaten ), wie das denn mal wird, wenn ich ihn mal als Patient kriege  Das hat mir so einiges gerettet


Ich auch!!!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  ::-angel:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ich wute vorher, dass es in der Vorklinik viel um NaWis geht.
Ja, ich wute vorher, dass es nicht einfach wird.
Ja, ich wute vorher, dass die interessanten Sachen wohl grtenteils bis zur Klinik auf sich warten lassen. 
(Weswegen ich ja eigentlich den Modellstudiengang machen wollte)

Ja, ja ,ja...

Und ja, ich wei auch immernoch warum ich das alles mache, das groe Ziel scheint zwar noch Lichtjahre entfernt aber es ist *irgendwo* da im Universum.

Trotzdem nervt es mich, dass ich nicht das Gefhl habe, Medizin zu studieren, sondern irgenwie ein bissl von all dem NaWi-Kram. Mich nervt dieser Physik-Kack und mich nervt, dass der Chemie-Typ die Kemie (aaaah, es heit nicht Kemie!!) so unverstndlich erklrt.

Und was mich noch viel viel mehr nervt ist, dass grad irgendwie so eine negative Grundstimmung aufgekommen ist. Alle jammern und heulen, dass sie es nicht knnen, dass sie zum Sommer was anderes studieren wollen, dass ja alles viiiiiiiiiel zu schwer ist...bla bla bla und dann stehen sie am Prparat und beten einem fehlerfrei die Muskeln runter aber eigentlich knnen sie ja nix.  :Keks: 
DAS nervt mich!

Ich freue mich noch immer (ja, unglaublicherweise freue ich mich nach 6 Wochen Studium immernoch darber ^^), dass ich nen Platz habe und Medizin studieren darf. Und da gehrt der Nervkram halt zu, ich hinterfrage nicht mehr, wo der Sinn hinter einigen Sachen ist, ich brauch sie halt. Fertig. Punkt. Mu ich akzeptieren oder was anderes machen.
Aber ich hab das Gefhl, dass sich grad der Groteil immernur alles schlecht redet und das zieht mich mit runter, denn dagegen komme ich alleine nicht an.
DAS nervt mich grad am allermeiten! Keiner findet mehr das Positive  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sabbel

... Und schneller als Ihr glaubt heisst es dann (das weit gedachte Universum ist auf einmal so zum Greifen nahe):
*TODAY* you are the doctor, welcome to the game  :hmmm...: 

Und ja, ich fand die VK auch extrem MHSAM. Aber danach wird es besser, medizinischer, wirklicher... GUT

----------


## Jemine

Aber erstmal dahin kommen... *seufz*  ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

> Mich nervt dieser Physik-Kack und mich nervt, dass der Chemie-Typ die Kemie (aaaah, es heit nicht Kemie!!) so unverstndlich erklrt.


Klar heit das Kemie, wie sollte es denn sonst heien???  ::-angel:   ::-angel:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Ja, ich wute vorher, dass es in der Vorklinik viel um NaWis geht.
> Ja, ich wute vorher, dass es nicht einfach wird.
> Ja, ich wute vorher, dass die interessanten Sachen wohl grtenteils bis zur Klinik auf sich warten lassen. 
> (Weswegen ich ja eigentlich den Modellstudiengang machen wollte)
> 
> Ja, ja ,ja...
> 
> Und ja, ich wei auch immernoch warum ich das alles mache, das groe Ziel scheint zwar noch Lichtjahre entfernt aber es ist *irgendwo* da im Universum.
> 
> ...


Hey, jetzt bitte nicht austicken. 
Was Du gerade durchmachst, das haben wir ALLE auch erfahren mssen. Also willkommen im Club. Lass Dir aber deshalb die gute Laune nicht verderben. Diese negative Grundstimmung gerade in den Vorkliniker-freds hab ich auch schon bemerkt und verstehe es eigentlich nicht so ganz. Ihr habt das Riesen-Glck, einen der begehrtesten Studienpltze in Deutschland ergattert zu haben. Allein dies wre fr mich schon ein Grund, stolz zu sein. Dass gerade die NaWi s extrem nerven, ist einfach so. Hau Dir ein Ei drber. In zwei Jahren bist Du in der Klinik.  ::-dance:  Dann hast Du es vergessen. 

Geniee die Zeit Deines Studiums. Auch wenns Dir im Augenblick nicht so vorkommt, es wird in der Erinnerung eine der schnsten Zeiten Deines Lebens bleiben. Schaff Dir jetzt diese Erinnerung! Versuche, beispielsweise am Uni-Sport teilzunehmen oder grnde eine Lerngruppe. Geh ins Kino oder lenke Dich anderweitig mal vom Lernen ab. 
Aber schaff Dir auch ein Zeitfenster nur zum Lernen und halte dies ganz eisern ein. 
Und noch was: Diejenigen Kandidaten, die effektiv auf der Strecke bleiben und es definitiv nicht schaffen und abspringen (oder fr immer durchfallen) bilden eine verschwindend kleine Gruppe. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du Dein Studium erfolgreich abschlieen wirst, ist also ziemlich hoch.  :Grinnnss!:  Ist doch cool, oder?
Also lass es knacken und nimm die Nase hoch. Und dann nix wie vorwrts mit Dir! Ich will Dich grinsen sehen.  :Grinnnss!:  ::-winky: 

lg
hennessy

----------


## Jemine

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ich ticke ja nicht aus, die anderen tun es. Also klar bin ich gestresst, unsicher, frage mich, wie ich das alles meistern soll usw. aber ich hab noch keinen Verzweiflungsanfall bekommen (vielleicht kommt der ja noch).

Wie gesagt, ich freu mich ja immernoch waaaaaaaaaaaahnsinnig ber den Platz  ::-dance:  aber ich merke das bei vielen meiner Kommilitonen nicht und ich schaffe es nicht, mich dieser Negativ-Stimmung komplett entziehen. Das macht mich halt irgendwie traurig.

----------


## altalena

@ Henn:

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen mal berlegt, ob es in diesem Semester berhaupt EIN Fach gibt, was mir Spa macht. Das Ergebnis war, dass Anatomie eigentlich ganz gut ist, aber die Masse in so kurzer Zeit einen einfach nur erschlgt. Und ich muss sagen, ich war froh, dass ich was gefunden habe, was mich interessiert. Denn ich hab mir in dem einen Jahr, was ich jetzt studiert habe, so oft gedacht, dass das alles so ein absoluter Schei* ist, den ich mir da ins Hirn prgel. Ich wei, dass das die Basics sind und dass das wichtig ist, aber was mich so strt, ist die Art der "Wissensvermittlung". Gerade in den Naturwissenschaften kriegt man immer wieder von den Leuten, die das jeweilige Fach studieren, vorgehalten, dass Mediziner doch eh keinen wirklichen Plan von Physik/Chemie etc. haben. Und wenn ich schon so "empfangen" werde, dann ist meine anfngliche Freude ber den Platz und dass es jetzt endlich losgeht, schnell verflogen. 
Dieses Semester gehts etwas besser, die Leute aus der BC kennen uns inzwischen und die Leute aus der Anatomie sind ohnehin medizinverbundener. Aber was man sich im ersten Jahr bei uns alles gefallen lassen muss, is echt teilweise unverschmt.

----------


## tortet

> @ Henn:
> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen mal berlegt, ob es in diesem Semester berhaupt EIN Fach gibt, was mir Spa macht. absoluter Schei* ist, den ich mir da ins Hirn prgel. Ich wei, dass das die Basics sind und dass das wichtig ist, aber was mich so strt, ist die Art der "Wissensvermittlung". Gerade in den Naturwissenschaften kriegt man immer wieder von den Leuten, die das jeweilige Fach studieren, vorgehalten, dass Mediziner doch eh keinen wirklichen Plan von Physik/Chemie etc. haben.


Lass Dir die Freude am Studium nicht trben. Die Chemiker  machen das aus Sadismus  :Grinnnss!:  - natrlich bleiben die Mediziner in Ihren Kenntnissen in der Chemie und Physik weit zurck... so what? Wir studieren schliesslich Medizin und nicht Quantenphysik oder Gasphasenchemie  :hmmm...: . 

Ergreife ein nettes Wahlfach (z. B. Notfallmedizin oder was klinisches), wenn Du Zeit und Interesse hast, schau einfach mal auf den Seiten denrztekammern (Fortbildungen sind fr Studenten kostenlos) nach interessanten Fobis . brigens hat die Vorklinik mit der Medizin ebensowenig zu tun wie der Diplomstudiengang Chemie mit den den spteren Aufgaben im Beruf als z. B. Laborleiter. Ist zwar erschreckend, scheint aber normal zu sein. 

Halte durch und bedenke: in der Klinik wird alles besser! :Top:

----------


## Sabbel

Denke dir jeden Tag vor zu Bett gehen:

*I CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Aller Anfang ist schwer und der Sadismus ist die beste Vorbereitung auf alles das, was noch kommt ... um es dann einfach gelassener zu sehen.
Der Beruf ist schn, versprochen. (Wenn man sich so die Alternativen bei den Berufen ansieht, jedenfalls. Stressig, oh ja, aber im Grunde sehr schn)

----------


## dasUti

Jetzt sitz ich schon seit ber einer Stunde da und lese und lese und nix geht in den Kopf rein. Das ist, als wrde ich Tapete lesen wollen. Mein Lernplan ist ar***voll (ok... ich gebs zu, das ist so eine auf-den-letzten-drcker-lern-aktion) ich habe den zwar eisern eingehalten die letzten Tage (dafr sa ich aber auch jede Nacht bis halb zwei) aber heute geht GAR NIX. Son Mll. Und morgen bin ich im Krankenhaus und werd wohl eh so dselig sein, dass da nicht viel geht.
Ich glaub ich lass es heute. Ich wei nur nicht, wie ich diesen Tag auf die restlichen vollgestopften Tage noch aufteilen soll bis zum Testat. =(

----------


## risingsun

mein plan ist auch etwas durcheinander geraten durch meine ble erkltung die letzten tage. muss dann mal das wochenende nutzen um wieder gas zu geben

----------


## abi07

Hab heute auch nicht viel geschafft, aber dafr war ich beim Schwimmen und hab einige Bahnen runtergerissen. Man braucht ja schlielich einen Ausgleich und nachdem jetzt beim Fuball Winterpause ist...
Ich lern halt jetzt noch ein bisschen - und was ich nicht mehr schaffe, muss wohl oder bel bis morgen warten... ::-oopss: 

Also bei uns ist mir das mit der negativen Grundstimmung nicht so sehr aufgefallen die letzten Semester. Gut, jetzt herrscht halt ein bisschen Physikumspanik, aber sonst...vielleicht hab ich es aber auch blo nicht mitbekommen, weil ich selten in VL's bin. 
Naja, aber ich selbst muss immer viel rumjammern - das gehrt zu meinen persnlichen Hobbies! Ohne Jammern macht es nur halb so viel Spa...aber ich jammer eher ber Einzelsachen - wenn mich jemand nach der Gesamtsituation fragt, fllt meine Antwort auf alle Flle positiv aus. Ja, ich freue mich total auf die Klinik - aber mir macht das Studium auch jetzt unheimlich Spa.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

Oh, du warst auch schwimmen?
Hab ich mir auch mit ner Freundin gegeben.

----------


## Cassy

Sag mal Tanita, machst du den ML-Kurs mit? Soweit ich wei war doch heute der Einfhrungstag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tanita

Nee, ich hab den letztes Mal gemacht und ich mag meine Eltern nicht nochmal um 150 Euro anhauen.
Ich mein, der hat echt viel gebracht letztes Mal, also der Hauptteil meines Wissens stammte aus dem Kurs, aber ich glaub nochmal das gleiche zu hren hat jetzt auch nicht mehr so den Rieseneffekt.

Aber wie kommts eigentlich, dass die Einfhrung jetzt schon im November ist? Ziehen die den Kurs jetzt ein bisschen auseinander?
Die 6 Wochen direkt vorm Schriftlichen fand ich nmlich letztes Mal schon ein bisschen hart.

----------


## Lizard

Ja heute war Einfhrungstag! Ich fand es sehr gut und bin guter Dinge wenn der ganze Kurs so verluft.

Aber was noch  cooler ist: Biochemie Abschlussklausur (knapp) bestanden ! ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Znder

> @ Henn:
> 
> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen mal berlegt, ob es in diesem Semester berhaupt EIN Fach gibt, was mir Spa macht.



Wart mal ab Hschen, in der Klinik wird das alles ganz anders... :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassy

@Lizard: Glckwunsch  :Party: 


Der Kurs ist so auseinander gezogen da die 4. Semestler von Januar bis Februar noch Physio-Praktikum haben und der Kurs in dieser Zeit nicht stattfinden kann.

----------


## Tanita

> Aber was noch  cooler ist: Biochemie Abschlussklausur (knapp) bestanden !



Oh Glckwunsch. Ich hab die Klausuren vom Duce auch immer nur sehr knapp bestanden.

----------


## Tanita

@Cassy
Achso! Das erklrt es natrlich.
Ich glaub das htt ich letztes Semester noch ein bisschen besser gefunden, wenn es nicht jeden Tag gewesen wre, sondern mehr gesplittet.

----------


## Cassy

Schlimm ist, dass im Klinischen der ganze Schrott aus BC wieder auftaucht  ::-oopss:  Aber wenigstens hatte ich vorhin eine biochemische Erleuchtung ohne die ich sogar mein Physikum geschafft habe.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> und mich nervt, dass der Chemie-Typ die Kemie (aaaah, es heit nicht Kemie!!) so unverstndlich erklrt


tja ich sag nur: "Des mssens wissen des is essentiell" ach ja der gute Knoffi-Hoffi mit "Habens a Frage?"

Und zum Rest Jemine, als Mithftling der gleichen Anstalt sage ich dir folgendes:
Durchdrehen ist fast normal, und halte dich von diesen "Parasiten" fern die immer rumjammern "ich kann nicht ich kann nichts" sich dann schn wieder aufmuntern lassen und dann durchs Testat gehen als wre nichts gewesen und hinterher sagen "Achs so schlimm wars gar nicht". Sonne Leute kosten nur Energie!Wenn du brigens schon den Alten in der Chemie abgefahren fandest, dann warte mal was der noch fr Leute zum Prakitkum reanimiert.... Hallo Frau Kousnetzova und Hallo Dr. Hahahssseeee. 

Also Chacka du schaffst das und dem Irrenhaus Vorklinik ist bis jetzt noch fast jeder entkommen.

----------


## Tanita

@Cassy
Ne Freundin hat sich auch schon drber beschwert. Ich glaub wegen Pharma und irgendwelchem Rezeptorzeugs, das wohl total detailliert sei. Klingelts da bei dir irgendwie?
Und wir haben noch was gertselt: Habt ihr die 3 Klausuren an Nikolaus?
Sie wussts nicht mehr genau, hat sich aber schonmal vorsorglich ausgekotzt weil sie dann da nicht heim kann^^

----------


## Lizard

Ja, seine Fragen sind teilweise seeeeehr seltsam. :kotzen:

----------


## Tanita

Hahaha, ich fands immer noch am allergeilsten, als er mal gesagt hat inner Nachbesprechung, als es ganz eindeutig 2 falsche Aussagen in ner Aufgabe gegeben hat:

"Ja, Aussage B ist auch nicht zu 100% korrekt. Aber in einem solchen Fall, mssen SIe lernen, das FalscheRE anzukreuzen"

Und in ner anderen Nachbesprechung mit 5 Leuten, als es bei jedem um einen Punkt ging:

"Ich habe mir nichts vorzuwerfen. *kramt im Ordner* Sehen Sie mal, das ist die Ergebnisverteilung. Sie entspricht einer Gauss-Kurve, das beweist, dass die Klausur nicht zu schwer war. Und schauen Sie mal *zeigt auf ne Linie auf dem Blatt*: Das ist die Bestehensgrenze. Sie sind hier *zeigt auf die Linke Seite. Sie sollten aber auf der anderen Seite sein. Immer kommen nur die von der linken Seite und wollen mit mir reden, nie die anderen...
brigens fehlt Ihnen genau genommen nicht 1 Punkt, sondern 11 Punkte."


Das ist jetzt nicht gelstert, in gewisser Weise hat er ja zumindest mit zweiterem Recht. Bei ihm wei man wenigstens, woran man ist und dass man selten ne Chance hat, wenn man ihn bequatscht (auer, der Fehler in der Klausur ist so krass, dass ers gleich beim korrigieren selber rausnimmt, was ja auch fast jedesmal passiert). Und in der Nachklausur war er dann auch mehr als fair. Das schtze ich. Aber schwer war's doch ;)

----------


## MissGarfield83

> "Ja, Aussage B ist auch nicht zu 100% korrekt. Aber in einem solchen Fall, mssen SIe lernen, das FalscheRE anzukreuzen"


So argumentiert das IMPP ebenso ...

----------


## Lizard

:Smilie: 
Ich find den Duce, seine VL und das Praktikum eigentlich ziemlich gut.

Ich kenne diese Sprche, ich glaube die erzhlt er immer ;) Aber prinzipiiell hat er ja recht, da kann man ihm nix vorwerfen.

Diesmal war brigens eine  Frage zweimal in der Klausur  :Smilie: )

----------


## Tanita

@MissGarfield

Mag sein. RIchtiger wirds dadurch auch nicht.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mich an diese Art der Argumentation in den letzten 5 Semestern glaub ich so gewhnt, dass es mir nicht mal mehr was ausmacht.
Es gibt Dinge, die sich eh nicht ndern, also warum drber aufregen?

Und @Lizard
Dito. Ich find ihn fast knuffig, wie er jedesmal am Anfang der Nachbesprechung die bliche Frage streicht.
Und das Praktikum ist echt eines der besten noch find ich, obwohl man mich bei BC eigentlich inne Tonne kloppen kann *gg*

----------


## Cassy

@Tanita: Die Klausur ist am 7. Dezember und wir schreiben Pharma, Patho und Humangenetik... 

Und ja, die ollen Rezeptoren in Pharma. Ich war mal nicht in der Vorlesung und beim Nacharbeiten schlackern einem die Ohren wenn man das liest  ::-oopss:

----------


## Tanita

Ja du, ich glaub die war auch nich in der Vorlesung, die regt sich nmlich voll bers Skript auf, weil man das ohne Vorlesung anscheinend nich so leicht versteht XD
Aber ich sag ihr mal, dass die Galgenfrist nen Tag lnger ist als gedacht. *gg*

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaay prp-testat gestern bestanden. so ein netter prfer! nja..hat grad erst hex gemacht hihi
und jetz auf ins freiwillige mikroskopieren..am mittwoch is histo und ich hab noch nix dafr gemacht....ansonsten keine uni heut..htten sie auch etwas spter legen knnen...

----------


## pottmed

Super Leo  :Party:  


Gratulation!

----------


## Adrenalino

sauuber!  :hmmm...:  von mir auch Glckwunwsch !! 
Das ist doch Grund zu feiern! Wie wir gestern ...  :Party:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank (:
joa, wie waren gestern im hrsaal kino und dann im audimax, das bei uns grad besetzt ist..war ganz lustig, aber man sollte nich zu viel durcheinander trinken..aber nach einiger zeit konnte ich dann auch wieder was beim mirkoskopieren erkennen  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

> @ Henn:
> 
> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen mal berlegt, ob es in diesem Semester berhaupt EIN Fach gibt, was mir Spa macht. Das Ergebnis war, dass Anatomie eigentlich ganz gut ist, aber die Masse in so kurzer Zeit einen einfach nur erschlgt. Und ich muss sagen, ich war froh, dass ich was gefunden habe, was mich interessiert. Denn ich hab mir in dem einen Jahr, was ich jetzt studiert habe, so oft gedacht, dass das alles so ein absoluter Schei* ist, den ich mir da ins Hirn prgel. Ich wei, dass das die Basics sind und dass das wichtig ist, aber was mich so strt, ist die Art der "Wissensvermittlung". Gerade in den Naturwissenschaften kriegt man immer wieder von den Leuten, die das jeweilige Fach studieren, vorgehalten, dass Mediziner doch eh keinen wirklichen Plan von Physik/Chemie etc. haben. Und wenn ich schon so "empfangen" werde, dann ist meine anfngliche Freude ber den Platz und dass es jetzt endlich losgeht, schnell verflogen. 
> Dieses Semester gehts etwas besser, die Leute aus der BC kennen uns inzwischen und die Leute aus der Anatomie sind ohnehin medizinverbundener. Aber was man sich im ersten Jahr bei uns alles gefallen lassen muss, is echt teilweise unverschmt.


Hallo an die Vorklinik-Gestressten:
zu den Tiraden der Hardcore-Naturwissenschaftlern mchte ich folgendes sagen: Die Herrschaften wissen genau, dass wir Mediziner von den Tiefen der Physik/Chemie nix mitbekommen. Daraus entwickeln sie oftmals ein gewisses berlegenheitsgehabe. Mein nochmaliger Rat: Haut Euch ein Ei drber. Irgendwann wechselt dies nmlich ins Gegenteil. Wenn Ihr nmlich in der Klinik seid und mal von der letzten Whipple erzhlt oder von sonstigen "Schauergeschichten", dann werden diese Damen und Herren ganz schn leise und vergraben sich wieder in ihre Benzol-Ringe oder sonstige prosthetischen Gruppen. Und es steckt auch manchmal ein Krnchen Sozial-Neid dahinter. Denn gesellschaftlich ist es immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man sagen kann "Ich bin Arzt" oder "Ich bin Chemiker". 
Also habt etwas Geduld bis nach dem Physikum. Dann werden auch die Assis etwas netter: Dann heit es nicht mehr: "Du A****loch", sondern "Sie A*****loch".  :bhh: 

Allerdings mchte ich dies jetzt keinesfalls verallgemeinern! Es gibt unter den Chemikern/Physikern echt super Typen (Ich kenne einen Chemiker, der mixt die besten Cocktails der Welt  :Top: ) und es gibt andererseits unter den Medizinern echt miese Vgel. Das sind dann keine Kollegen (nicht mal Kollegoiden), sondern schlicht und ergreifend Berufsangehrige.

Machts gut und legt Euch doch einfach ein Stethoskop auf den Schreibtisch. Das wirkt manchmal Wunder und bringt mehr Motivation als alles andere.

----------


## pottmed

> Machts gut und legt Euch doch einfach ein Stethoskop auf den Schreibtisch. Das wirkt manchmal Wunder und bringt mehr Motivation als alles andere.


Der Tipp ist super, gleich mal ausprobieren  :peng:  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Hennessy, du bist mein Held!  :Love: 
Genau das, was ich grad brauche... Ich hab kein Stethoskop, mu mal nach einer geeigneten Alternative zur Motivationsschreibtischdekoration suchen!

----------


## tortet

> Allerdings mchte ich dies jetzt keinesfalls verallgemeinern! Es gibt unter den Chemikern/Physikern echt super Typen (Ich kenne einen Chemiker, der mixt die besten Cocktails der Welt ) und es gibt andererseits unter den Medizinern echt miese Vgel.


Oje oje, muss ich mich jetzt schmen  :Grinnnss!: .... kann zwar keine Cocktails mixen, dafr koche ich aber ganz passabel!  :peng:

----------


## jrgi

Hennessy, seit langer Zeit bin ich hier mal wieder, aber was ich da lesen gerade gelesen habe, hat mich wirklich schockiert...also das, was du da geschrieben hast(vergleich Chemiker/Mediziner) ist ja wirklich peinlich, das ist genau das Gehabe, dass die Medizin in so ein schlechtes Licht rckt. Soviel unverdiente berheblichkeit, nur weil du Medizin studierst.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hennessy, seit langer Zeit bin ich hier mal wieder, aber was ich da lesen gerade gelesen habe, hat mich wirklich schockiert...also das, was du da geschrieben hast(vergleich Chemiker/Mediziner) ist ja wirklich peinlich, das ist genau das Gehabe, dass die Medizin in so ein schlechtes Licht rckt. Soviel unverdiente berheblichkeit, nur weil du Medizin studierst.


Naja Hennys Kernaussage war ja "Allerdings mchte ich dies jetzt keinesfalls *verallgemeinern*! Es gibt unter den Chemikern/Physikern *echt super Typen* (Ich kenne einen Chemiker, der mixt die besten Cocktails der Welt ) und es gibt *andererseits* unter den Medizinern *echt miese Vgel*. Das sind dann keine Kollegen (nicht mal Kollegoiden), sondern schlicht und ergreifend Berufsangehrige"

...und das wrde ich sofort unterschreiben denn so ist es / war es /wirds immer sein!
Also mach dsch ma locka alda!

PS: Auerdem studiert er nicht sondern ist schon fertig.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Yeahaaa! Heute erstes Anatomie-Testat bestanden !!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## pottmed

Ihr msst Samstags sezieren ?  :peng: 

Naja, auf jeden Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Danke ;)

Nein, nicht sezieren, war nur das Eingangstestat fr den Prp-Kurs (obwohl dieser eigentlich auch schon begonnen hat).

----------


## risingsun

mediscript cd zu oberer und unterer extremitt kreuzen klappt ja schon ziemlich gut.. bin gespannt wie das dann mit den altklausuren wird 

nachdem mich histo gestern so mit dem knochen zu begeistern wusste, gebe ich dem fach heute noch eine chance xD

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## leofgyth77

mir gehts genauso..kann mich nich dafr erwrmen..und ich dachte irgendwie, des wrde spa machen. mal sehn, wie mittwoch dann so wird.

----------


## tascha123

histo is zum  :kotzen:  ,das einzige was ich seh is blau, rot oder rosa 
bisher konnt ich dieses Fach ja noch ganz gut ignorieren abba solangsam sollt ich mich glaub ich mal damit auseinandersetzen, wenn ich da ans testat denk  :Nixweiss: 

mach grad die ganze Zeit altklausuren un komm eigentlich immer ber die 60% obwohl ich die ganze Zeit das Gefhl hab, dass ich eigentlich nichts wei...ist das normal?

----------


## Autolyse

Ich hasse Seminare. Die Vorbereitung dieser elendigen Vortrge frisst dermaen viel Zeit, das ist nicht mehr feierlich.

----------


## abi07

> Ich hasse Seminare. Die Vorbereitung dieser elendigen Vortrge frisst dermaen viel Zeit, das ist nicht mehr feierlich.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ja!!! :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

histo ist echt doof irgendwie....

----------


## hennessy

> Hennessy, seit langer Zeit bin ich hier mal wieder, aber was ich da lesen gerade gelesen habe, hat mich wirklich schockiert...also das, was du da geschrieben hast(vergleich Chemiker/Mediziner) ist ja wirklich peinlich, das ist genau das Gehabe, dass die Medizin in so ein schlechtes Licht rckt. Soviel unverdiente berheblichkeit, nur weil du Medizin studierst.


es spiegelt die Erlebnisse wider, die ich whrend meines Studiums der Medizin und Zahnmedizin (und auch nachher) sammeln durfte. Wie ich bereits erwhnt habe gibt es in jedem Fach Knner und auch schwarze Schafe. Wo Du eine berheblichkeit oder Peinlichkeit sehen konntest, sei Dir zwar unbenommen, jedoch denke ich schon, dass ich die Situation einigermaen authentisch beschrieben habe.

----------


## Jemine

Ich mag Histo total gerne  :Love: 
Obwohl mir es frher wesentlich mehr Spa gemacht hat als jetzt im Kurs  :Nixweiss:

----------


## altalena

Heute BC-Referat  :Oh nee...: 

Wie gut, dass ich so 'nen Plan hab von dem, was ich erzhle  :Nixweiss: ^

----------


## risingsun

> Ich mag Histo total gerne 
> Obwohl mir es frher wesentlich mehr Spa gemacht hat als jetzt im Kurs


ich fands die ersten kursstunden grausam  :Big Grin:  aber mittlerweile find ichs eigl ganz cool. ist teilweise scho interessanter als makro.

heute mach ichn ganz entspannten  :Smilie:  bissllesen.. bissl kreuzen.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Naja Hennys Kernaussage war ja "Allerdings mchte ich dies jetzt keinesfalls *verallgemeinern*! Es gibt unter den Chemikern/Physikern *echt super Typen* (Ich kenne einen Chemiker, der mixt die besten Cocktails der Welt...


Ja, ja das sogenannte Textverstndnis – Pisa hat wohl recht, wenn es feststellte, dass es selbst bei deutschen Gymnasiasten nicht immer gut ausgeprgt ist  

Die *Kernaussage* Coxy war doch wohl eher:





> Hallo an die Vorklinik-Gestressten:
> zu den Tiraden der Hardcore-Naturwissenschaftlern mchte ich folgendes sagen: Die Herrschaften wissen genau, dass wir Mediziner von den Tiefen der Physik/Chemie nix mitbekommen. Daraus entwickeln sie oftmals ein gewisses *berlegenheitsgehabe*. Mein nochmaliger Rat: Haut Euch ein Ei drber. Irgendwann wechselt dies nmlich ins Gegenteil. Wenn Ihr nmlich in der Klinik seid und mal von der letzten Whipple erzhlt oder von sonstigen "Schauergeschichten", *dann werden diese Damen und Herren ganz schn leise* und vergraben sich wieder in ihre Benzol-Ringe oder sonstige prosthetischen Gruppen. *Und es steckt auch manchmal ein Krnchen Sozial-Neid dahinter. Denn gesellschaftlich ist es immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man sagen kann "Ich bin Arzt" oder "Ich bin Chemiker".* *Also habt etwas Geduld bis nach dem Physikum*. .
> 
> Allerdings mchte ich dies jetzt keinesfalls verallgemeinern! Es gibt unter den Chemikern/Physikern echt super Typen (Ich kenne einen Chemiker, der mixt die besten Cocktails der Welt ) und es gibt andererseits unter den Medizinern echt miese Vgel. Das sind dann keine Kollegen (nicht mal Kollegoiden), sondern schlicht und ergreifend Berufsangehrige.


und deswegen muss man jrgi schlicht und ergreifend einfach zustimmern der schrieb



> Hennessy, seit langer Zeit bin ich hier mal wieder, aber was ich da lesen gerade gelesen habe, hat mich wirklich schockiert...also das, was du da geschrieben hast(vergleich Chemiker/Mediziner) ist ja wirklich peinlich, das ist genau das Gehabe, dass die Medizin in so ein schlechtes Licht rckt. Soviel unverdiente berheblichkeit, nur weil du Medizin studierst.

----------


## tortet

> Ich mag Histo total gerne 
> Obwohl mir es frher wesentlich mehr Spa gemacht hat als jetzt im Kurs


Warum, was ist denn mit dem Kurs? 
Histo rockt! ::-dance: 

Heute morgen visuelles System fertig gelernt und Referat fertiggestellt. Jetzt Pause :Keks:  und danach gehts an die Akustik und das Vestibularsystem....

Achja..... und ich vergrab mich jetzt in Benzolringe..... :Blush:

----------


## Thaily

Muss ich eigentlich wirklich ALLES wissen?? Detailwissen...?!?!

Ich bin grade dabei, nachdem ich so einige Lernmethoden wieder zerschmissen habe  :Frown:  dabei es iwie anders anzugehen!! 

Hilfe, hilfe, hilfe.

----------


## Jemine

Frag halt rum, worauf die Prfer bei euch meistens Wert legen. Also wirklich ALLES zu wissen halte ich irgendwie fr unmglich.

----------


## Strodti

Genau... kommt auf das Fach, auf den Prfer und die eigenen Ansprche an. Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist (ich wei, dass ich Gegenwind provoziere *ggg*), dass man mit *solidem* Kurzlehrbuchwissen bei den meisten Prfern besteht. Natrlich darf man diese Kurzlehrbcher nicht auch noch ausdnnen oder da grere Lcken lassen.

----------


## Jemine

*DualeReiheindieEckeschmeit*
 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Solange du sie nicht nach mir wirfst *g*

----------


## Stromer

Was ist eigentlich aus "Pink Elephant" - der/dem Fredersteller/in geworden?

----------


## abi07

@Stromer: Die Frage ist schon vor etlichen Monaten aufgetaucht und nie beantwortet worden... :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh man..ich denke, ich werde morgen mal die neue erfahrung des nicht bestehens machen...
alle aus den hheren semestern sagen, histo wr gar kein problem und die prfer wren ja so nett..aber ich hab da echt meine probleme mit...
jetz geh ich nochmal den stoff durch und dann schau ich mir nochmal alttestate an und dann nochmal die paar bilder, die ich hab.
bin echt am verzweifeln.
is zwar nich schlimm, wenn ich durchfall, weil ich montags nochmal nachtestat machen kann, aber ich wollt halt schon am donnerstag heimfahren und mit ehemaligen kollegen aus der psychiatrie weggehn....grml...

----------


## Strodti

Ist das Testat mndlich am Mikroskop oder eine Klausur?

----------


## leofgyth77

3 schriftliche fragen und dann mndlich am mikroskop...2 von 3 prparaten muss man wohl erkennen/erraten knnen

----------


## altalena

> oh man..ich denke, ich werde morgen mal die neue erfahrung des nicht bestehens machen...
> l...


Ach ja, wie schn, dass ich diese Erfahrung bereits im ERSTEN Semester in der ERSTEN Klausur machen "durfte"..... im Nachhinein mchte ich behaupten, dass ich jetzt an Klausuren/Testate entspannter gehe und das macht einiges aus  :hmmm...: 

PS: das soll nicht heien, dass du NICHT entspannt klingst  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

hehe..najaaaa entspannt. ich bin schon immer mega nervs vor testaten..grad so vor den ersten...
ich kanns leider nich abstellen.

----------


## abi07

Das ist aber vollkommen normal und auch wichtig. Sonst wrdest du zu wenig tun und so lange es nicht in Prfungsangst ausartet, macht es einen wacher und konzentrierter. Also keine Angst vor der Angst! :hmmm...: 

Und Histo ist echt nicht so schlimm, wie man vorher denkt. Ich dachte vor dem Endtestat letztes Semester auch, dass ich 100%ig eine Woche spter nochmal antreten darf, weil mir nicht ein einziges Prparat eingefallen ist, dass ich "gerne" in der Prfung htte - ganz einfach deshalb, weil ich alles nur so wischiwaschi konnte. Hatte dann schon ein gewisses LMAA-Gefhl - aber die Prfung hat wunderbarerweise reibungslos geklappt!!!

Ich bin ganz sicher, dass wir morgen um diese Zeit von dir ein gaaaaanz groes "YEAH" hier lesen werden. Also, hau rein!!! :Top:

----------


## Mbali

oh man....

ich habe das Gefhl ich studiere und studiere, aber komme nicht zum Punkt -.-

----------


## Jemine

@ Leo: Daumen sind gedrckt, das wird schon! Histo ist toll!

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank (:
ich hoffs mal, dass ihr ein riiiiesiges YEEEEHAAAA von mir hren werdet (:

mir wrden schon so prparate einfallen die ich gern htt..fingerbeere, elastische fasern an der aorta, chondrale ossifikation. die kombi wr topp hihi

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Prometheus-in-die-Ecke-Schmei

Schei Muskelquerschnitte.....

----------


## risingsun

Hehe ja die Dinger sind relativ fies *g* aber mit ein bissl vorstellungskraft kriegt man das auch irgendwie hin. man muss sich eben erstmal die orientierung klar machen. also wo schaut man von wo herauf  :Smilie:  da kann man ja schon berlegen, wo man welche leitungsbahnen haben msste und wo welche Muskelgruppen sich befinden.

soo.. heute kleines referat im anakurs  ::-oopss: 
und morgen dann die unglaublichfantastischegeniale terminologieklausur. das wird ein fest

----------


## abi07

Termi hatte was.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber mir hat auch der Latein-LK Spa gemacht, also bin ich jetzt vielleicht nicht das Ma der Dinge...

Und weiter mit Unterer Extremitt...

----------


## risingsun

hm.. hat eigl garnichts  :hmmm...: 

bingradtotalmotiviert  :Smilie:  schon wieder 80% gekreuzt

----------


## leofgyth77

YEEEEHAAAA
histo bestanden!
hatte aber auch den joker-prfer..so ein ser, alter mann.
war wirklich super. und ich hab ihn fasziniert, weil ich zwei sthle bereinander stapeln muss, weil ich sonst nicht durchs mikroskop gucken kann hihi. da war er sehr angetan von.
glhwein ist schon intus. jetz mach ich erstmal haushalt und dann bereit ich mein lngchen vor frs prppen morgen und dann gehts auf zu ner podiumsdiskussion

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Party: 

War ja klar, dass Du das packst  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

nuja..also die zwei prferinnen warn ja mal echt schei*e
die waren echt ziemlich fies..eine hatte alle fragen richtig und alle prparate richtig, wusste aber nich was hev ist..(hochendotheale venole) und ist deswegen durchgefallen. das steht bei uns ganz unten auf einer einzigen folie.
schon gemein oder?
aber ich freuuuuu mich so. das we ist gerettet ((((((:

----------


## Elena1989

Hab heute 1,3 Punkte in meinem ersten Chemietestat (von mglichen vier, nein, unsere Punkteregelung msst ihr nicht verstehen *g*). 
Aber wenigstens bleibt der Trost, dass es durch mehr Lernen auch nicht besser geworden wre ^^ Muss ich eben in der Klausur doch mehr als die Hlfte richtig haben.... tja..  ::-oopss:  
Was ist er auch so fies und fragt vollkommen andere Sachen als in den letzten Jahren und gestern? 
Hach, ich hab Chemie noch nie gemocht...

Naja, jetzt kann icch mich dann wieder den Knochen widmen und knnte auch mal mit allgemeiner Anatomie anfangen, wr vielleicht auch mal empfehlenswert ^^

@leo: Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sebi86

ohje :/
aber mehr als die Hlfte ist doch durchaus machbar (kommt halt drauf an, wieviel mehr ;)...ich drck die Daumen ;) (wir Erstis mssen doch zusammenhalten =) )
Wann ist denn Klausur ?

Ich bin echt heilfroh, dass wir die KOMPLETTE Chemie und Physik innerhalb der ersten 4 Wochen durchgemacht haben  :Smilie: 
War zwar echt hart, aber dafr haben wir es jetzt bis zum Physikum los und mssen uns nicht mehr damit rumrgern  :Smilie: 

Hatten am Montag Zwischenprfung in Zellbio/Physio und Biochemie und ich kann jetzt reeeeeeeeelativ relaxt in die Abschlussklausur gehen. 15 von 30 Punkten sind denke ich durchaus machbar  :Smilie: 

Allen anderen auch noch viel Erfolg bei den Klausuren !!!!

----------


## Elena1989

naja, die Klausur is erst im Februar, aber Chemie soll bei uns echt hart sein, die hheren Semester sagen, dass man echt dankbar ist, wenn man "nur" die Hlfte haben muss (Tja, ich brauch jetzt wohl mehr) ^^
Ist bei uns so geregelt, dass wir an jedem Praktikumstag ein Testat schreiben, auf das es maximal 4 Punkte gibt. Und dann gitbs noch 2 Punkte auf "Mitarbeit" vom Hiwi, die kriegen wir aber schon auf Anwesenheit. Man kann also insgesamt 30 Punkte im Praktikum erreichen. Auf die Klausur gibts 70 mgliche Punkte, wenn man jetzt mindestens 25 Punkte im Praktikum hat, dann muss man "nur noch" 35 Punkte schaffen, hat man weniger als 20 Punkte, muss man noch 40 Punkte schaffen. Klingt eigentlich nciht so viel, aber nach Aussagen der hheren Semester ist das verdammt viel ^^
Wr wahrscheinlich machbar, wenn ich jeden Tag ein bis zwei Stunden Chemie lernen wrde, aber da funkt mir die Anatomie dazwischen und ich gestehe, Anatomie is mir wichtiger... Naja, die Weihnachtsferien wird durchgehend Chemie gelernt, dann krieg ich die 40 Punkte schon irgendwie hin ^^

Chemie und Physik in 4 Wochen? Ist ja krass.. Wir haben Chemie noch bis zum Ende vom Sommersemetser ( 4 Vorlesungsstunden die Woche und eben insgesamt 10 Praktikumstermine a 4 - 5 Stunden). Physik haben wir ja jetzt auch ne Vorlesung, da is aber nie jemand, Praktikum und Klausur sind erst im Sommersemester ^^
ich htte die beiden auch gerne schon hinter mir  :Big Grin:  

Habt ihr denn jetzt schon Physio und Biochemie? Im ersten Semester? Ist ja irre, wir ham das noch nicht.. Wir ham nur Bio, (Physik  ::-oopss: ), CHemie, Anatomie, Soziologie und Berufskunde..

Wann hast du denn Abschlussklausur? Die drfte doch dann auch "erst" im Frhjahr sein, oder ist das bei euch irgendwie anders gegliedert?

LG

Elena

----------


## Stromer

@Sebi86:
Echt? Ihr habt im ersten Semester wirklich viel. Oder meinst du Zellphysiologie, was ja dann zu Biologie zhlen knnte/wrde? Bei uns (Leipzig) ist es so: erstes Semester Bio(VL,Sem,Praktikum 1 Klausur), Physik (VL und Sem. 2 Klausuren), Chemie (VL,Sem, Praktikum 1 Klausur), med.Terminologie (VL, Sem., 1 Klausur), Anatomie - pass.Bewegungsapp/allg. Anatomie/ allgemeine Histologie (ein mdl. Abschlusstestat in Makro-ana, ein schriftliches E-Testat in Histo)

@all: 
P.E. ist dann wohl einfach ausgestiegen, aber scheinbar am Tag der Frederstellung - komisch, komisch...
War schonmal im Oldies-Forum hier: eine, die schon einige Studiengnge beendet hatte und nun Med. anfangen wollte. Irgendwann meldete sich ein Benutzer und meinte, der Fred soll geschlossen werden (war nach drei Jahren wiederbelebt worden), weil sie durch einen Unfall ums Leben gekommen wre.
-> naja - ich will hier keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Sorry.

----------


## leofgyth77

hey elena,
ich hatte in den abfragen bei uns in chemie 1,5 und 2,5 punkte von 6.
bei uns wurden die aber extra schwer gemacht. hab aber trotzdem bestanden!
bei uns hie es, der macht die abfragen so schwer, dass man gscheid auf die klausuren lernt..
lass den kopf nicht hngen, 1,3 punkte sind besse als 0!

----------


## abi07

@leo: Herzlichen Glckwunsch - ich hab es dir ja gesagt!!! :Top:

----------


## sebi86

> Habt ihr denn jetzt schon Physio und Biochemie? Im ersten Semester? Ist ja irre, wir ham das noch nicht.. Wir ham nur Bio, (Physik ), CHemie, Anatomie, Soziologie und Berufskunde..
> 
> Wann hast du denn Abschlussklausur? Die drfte doch dann auch "erst" im Frhjahr sein, oder ist das bei euch irgendwie anders gegliedert?


Jo...jetzt im Modul I haben wir die Grundlagen in Biochemie (also Kohlenhydrate, Lipide, Proteine, Enzyme, Atmungskette) und in Zellbio (Zellaufbau etc. ). In Physio haben wir nur Membranphysio und Sinnesphysio.
Dafr haben wir noch keine Anatomie  :Frown:  ...die kommt erst im Modul II (Bewegungsapparat und Blut) ab Anfang Januar.

Abschlussklausur haben wir schon wieder in 3 Wochen ;)
Also mit erstmal ausruhen und chilln is leider nicht :/
freu mich schon auf Weihnachten ^^

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: Ja, besser auf 0 ist es auf alle Flle (Nur wenn ich damit nicht ber zwanzig Punkte komme, dann bringts mir auch nix und dann htt ich auch 0 haben knnen  :Grinnnss!: 
Naja, ich kann schon damit leben, werde jetzt aber wohl doch noch ein bisschen mehr Chemie lernen, als ich es auf gestern gemacht habe ^^

@sebi86: Ihr habt aber Moidellstudiengang, oder? Ist ja echt witzig, wie anders, das bei euch ist. Wir ham alle Klausuren am Ende vom Semester (na, was heit alle. Chemie, Terminologie und Biologie ist am Ende vom Semester. Anatomie schreiben wir keine Klausur, da haben wir nur insgesamt 5 TEstate.)
Wir ham jetzt eben schon makroskopische Anatomie und dann in den Semesterferien den Situs-Kurs, d.h. im Mrz sind wir mit der kompletten Anatomie durch. Nchstes Jahr kommt dann eben noch mikroskopische Anatomie, Embryologie, Physiologie und Psychologie dazu und erst im 3. Semester Biochemie..
Find ich ja echt spannend, dass das bei euch so komplett anders ist (also, das es allgemein von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich ist, wusst ich ja, aber ich denke, Biochemie kommt allgemein immer erst relativ spt ^^). Find ich echt interessant ^^

Naja, ich werd jetzt dann mal Mittagessen und mich dann noch ein bisschen den Knochen und Bndern vom Fu widmen, bevors heut Abend zu Englisch geht ^^

LG

Elena

----------


## Rijke

Ich htte Chemie auch gern schon abgehakt, aber bei uns ist das das Aussortierfach schlechthin im ersten Semester. Wir haben auch VL viermal die Woche und einmal in der Woche Praktikum mit vorherigem Seminar (fr das man Aufgaben machen muss, deren Thema in der Vorlesung dann Wochen spter behandelt wird).
Schreibe nchsten Freitag die Klausur ber die Anorganik, und ich trum schon jetzt davon. :/ Setz mich jetzt auch mal wieder mit dem Rbke (  :Love:  ) an meinen Schreibtisch... Einen schnen Tag euch noch!

----------


## altalena

> Ich htte Chemie auch gern schon abgehakt, aber bei uns ist das das Aussortierfach schlechthin im ersten Semester. Wir haben auch VL viermal die Woche und einmal in der Woche Praktikum mit vorherigem Seminar (fr das man Aufgaben machen muss, deren Thema in der Vorlesung dann Wochen spter behandelt wird).
> Schreibe nchsten Freitag die Klausur ber die Anorganik, und ich trum schon jetzt davon. :/ Setz mich jetzt auch mal wieder mit dem Rbke (  ) an meinen Schreibtisch... Einen schnen Tag euch noch!


Ach, Rijke, der Text htte vor einem Jahr von mir stammen knnen  :hmmm...: 
Chemie in Bonn ist einfach mal der absolute Abf*ck!!!!
Aber hey, du rockst die AC-Klausur mit Sicherheit (nich so wie ich letztes Jahr), ich kmmer mich darum, dass ich das Situs-testat bestehe, das einen Tag vorher ist und dann haben wir beide am Freitag nen Grund zum Feiern  :hmmm...:

----------


## trauri

Also , von der frust werde ich euch nichts erzhlen, davon gibt es hier schon genug, ich wollte nur der Behauptung widersprechen, dass NIEMAND fr Medizinstudium zu dumm ist. Doch! Ich bin es. :Grinnnss!:  Chemie und Physik hatte ich zuletzt vor 5 Jahren und die beiden wurden auf dem untersten Niveau unterrichtet. Genau so sieht's mit Bio aus. Von latein habe ich noch nie was gehrt. Der einzige Fach ist Anatomie, wo ich mich nicht als die Dummste fhle, weil es fr die meisten neu ist. Ich nehme Nachilfe, den erklrten Stoff kapiere ich ja, aber bei den Vorlesungen komme ich wieder nicht mit. Mein NAchhilfelehrer hat heute gesagt, dass wenn man mehr als 1 Fach wiederholen muss dann ist man fehl am platz ist. ich wollte es ja so sehr...ich weis nicht was ich sonst studieren knnte...anscheinend habe ich mir zu hohes ziel angesetzt.

----------


## Elena1989

> Also , von der frust werde ich euch nichts erzhlen, davon gibt es hier schon genug, ich wollte nur der Behauptung widersprechen, dass NIEMAND fr Medizinstudium zu dumm ist. Doch! Ich bin es. Chemie und Physik hatte ich zuletzt vor 5 Jahren und die beiden wurden auf dem untersten Niveau unterrichtet. Genau so sieht's mit Bio aus. Von latein habe ich noch nie was gehrt. Der einzige Fach ist Anatomie, wo ich mich nicht als die Dummste fhle, weil es fr die meisten neu ist. Ich nehme Nachilfe, den erklrten Stoff kapiere ich ja, aber bei den Vorlesungen komme ich wieder nicht mit. Mein NAchhilfelehrer hat heute gesagt, dass wenn man mehr als 1 Fach wiederholen muss dann ist man fehl am platz ist. ich wollte es ja so sehr...ich weis nicht was ich sonst studieren knnte...anscheinend habe ich mir zu hohes ziel angesetzt.


Ach, so ein Unsinn! Ich hatte zwar Chemie in der Schule, ist auch noch nicht lange her, aber ich kann nicht mal ne anstndige Reaktionsgleichung aufstellen und das sagt schon einiges. In Physik war ich bisher erst zweimal, da hatte ich aber nix verstanden, bin jetzt nicht mehr gegangen, weil Klausur eh erst im Sommersemester ist. Bio... ja, ich hatte Bio-LK, hab aber in den ersten Vorlesungen auch nichts verstanden und ich war nicht die einzige, der es so ging. Dennoch bin ich nicht der MEinung, dass ich es nicht schaffen kann, auch, wenn ich wirklich Null Ahnung davon habe.
Ich denke, es ist definitiv zu frh um aufzugeben! Du schaffst das schon!!

----------


## jijichu

> Mein NAchhilfelehrer hat heute gesagt, dass wenn man mehr als 1 Fach wiederholen muss dann ist man fehl am platz ist. ich wollte es ja so sehr...ich weis nicht was ich sonst studieren knnte...anscheinend habe ich mir zu hohes ziel angesetzt.


Also da widerspreche ich absolut! Ich kenne einige, die muten definitiv MEHR als 1 Fach wiederholen - und haben ein sehr gutes Physikum und HEX abgeliefert und sind sehr gute rzte! Du solltest Dir vielleicht lieber einen neuen Nachhilfelehrer suchen, der Dich aufbaut, und Dich nicht mit so einem Bldsinn runterzieht! 

Gib Dein Bestes und gib nicht auf! Manchmal dauert es einfach ein wenig, bis der Knoten platzt.  :Keks:

----------


## thinker

...also da muss ich mal berlegeeeen: Im 1. Semester musste ich glaube ich Physik, Chemie und Bio wiederholen! Achja: Termi konnte ich schon etwas wegen Latein ^^....habs trotzdem berstanden!

----------


## abi07

Bei uns gibt es auch Leute, die jede Klausur zweimal geschrieben haben - gerade die aus dem ersten Semester. Es hat eben jeder einen unterschiedlichen Kenntnisstand und gewhnt sich unterschiedlich schnell an das schon sehr viel andere Lernen im Studium. Man wei eben noch nicht so richtig, wie der Hase luft. Aber fast 100% dieser Leute haben es trotzdem gepackt - aufgehrt hat aus Leistungsgrnden bisher so gut wie niemand, glaube ich. Wozu gibt es Nachklausuren...

Also, keine Panik. Es ist keine Zauberei. Setz dich hin und lerne und schreibe eine Klausur nach der anderen. Und dann feierst du mit den "Nawi-Genies" einen bestandenen Schein nach dem anderen - die haben nmlich genauso viel Angst wie du und sind hinterher genauso erleichtert...

 :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Ach ja - schie deinen Nachhilfelehrer ab!

----------


## tetrapak

Das ist wirklich Unfug. Es gibt so viele Leute, die gar keine der Nawis beherrschen, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend nur eine der drei Nawis bis zum Abi belegt hatten. (Ich hatte z.B. nur Physik) Wozu gibt es Lehrbcher, Skripte und Altklausuren? Du musst doch nicht brillieren, einfach nur bestehen ist das Ziel!
berleg mal wie schwer es auslndische Studenten haben die nichtmal die Sprache richtig verstehen und hr auf zu jammern  :Smilie: 
Schau nur bis zur nchsten Prfung, schn kleinschrittig, und irgendwann hast du das Physikum in der Tasche!!

----------


## PedrY

das man in den vorlesungen nicht mitkommt und teilweise kein wort von dem typen da vorne schnallt, is doch total normal...also find ich jedenfalls^^ und mit den prfungen: mein gott, dann musste halt n paar klausuren nochmal schreiben, so what? so einfach willste jawohl nicht aufgeben oder? gib dir n ruck und lern halt;)

----------


## abi07

> Schau nur bis zur nchsten Prfung, schn kleinschrittig, und irgendwann hast du das Physikum in der Tasche!!


Genau mein Meinung! Eins nach dem anderen!!!

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Ich muss mal eben kurz abkotzen, da ich bis Februar durchlernen darf und bis dahin schn alle ein bis zwei Wochen eine Prfung hab  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

~10-20 Uhr fr die Uni unterwegs und danach noch schn 3 Stndchen lernen.

 :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

So, das musste grad mal raus.


Lieben Gru an alle Leidensgenossen ::-oopss:

----------


## pottmed

Ach, zwischendurch sind doch Weihnachtsferien da hast Du noch mehr Zeit zum lernen  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

berhaupt kein frust.. eher alles cool  :Smilie: 

die letzten 3 altklausuren mit >90% erstgekreuzt ^^

----------


## sebi86

Gerade erste grobe Bekannschaft mit Glykolyse, Citratzyklus und Atmungskette gemacht...
und das soll ALLES nchste Woche drankommen ??? Eieiei...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Gerade erste grobe Bekannschaft mit Glykolyse, Citratzyklus und Atmungskette gemacht...
> und das soll ALLES nchste Woche drankommen ??? Eieiei...


Das hab ich auch gerade gesehen  :Keks: 

Aber noch besser als das Programm fr nchste Woche ist eindeutig der Stundenplan fr Modul 2.

----------


## sebi86

Den will ich mir garnicht anschaun  :Smilie: 

Hab das von paar Drittsemestern schon in groben Zgen erzhlt bekommen.
Aber dafr wirds dann echt geil, wenn wir Modul II berstanden haben. Herz, Arzt-Patient, Lunge, ... . Das gibt nen kleinen aber feinen Motivationsschub ;)

----------


## Der Pete

:Party:  hab meinen Anatomieschein!!! Hab am Freitag die dafr ntige letzte Klausur bestanden.  :Party:  

hinter mir liegen jetzt 4 Klausuren und 3 mndliche Testate fr diesen einen Schein  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

oh man ist das ein geiles Gefhl...


Pete

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch, Pete! Das Gefhl ist wirklich der Hammer, also geniee es! ::-dance:

----------


## pottmed

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:  

Ich hoffe Du hast ordentlich gefeiert...

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch pete!
das muss ein tolles gefhl sein!  :Party:

----------


## Der Pete

Hallo zusammen,
vielen lieben Dank fr die Glckwnsche. Das ist in der Tat ein ganz ganz tolles Gefhl. Es lohnt sich, dafr zu arbeiten. Wenn man nach so langer Lernphase mit vielen Prfungen dafr belohnt wird, dann ist das echt schn  :Grinnnss!: 

Mittlerweile bin ich schon (fast) wieder im Alltag angekommen. Heute muss ich dann mit Biochemie durchstarten. Also erstmal wieder ein paar Grundlagen aufarbeiten und refreshen und mich aufs Praktikum morgen vorbereiten.  :Nixweiss: 

Gre Pete

----------


## abi07

> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen lieben Dank fr die Glckwnsche. Das ist in der Tat ein ganz ganz tolles Gefhl. Es lohnt sich, dafr zu arbeiten. Wenn man nach so langer Lernphase mit vielen Prfungen dafr belohnt wird, dann ist das echt schn


Das ist irgendwie ein Problem beim Physikum: Man lernt und lernt und lernt...und kriegt nicht so wirklich viel Feedback. Kreuzen, okay, aber irgendwie ist das nicht das Wahre...
Ich wre dafr, dass man ein Fach nach dem anderen geprft wird - lernen, abliefern, abhaken, weiter...das wre irgendwie mehr nach meinem Geschmack.

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- bin ganz genau deiner Meinung!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Das ist irgendwie ein Problem beim Physikum: Man lernt und lernt und lernt...und kriegt nicht so wirklich viel Feedback. Kreuzen, okay, aber irgendwie ist das nicht das Wahre...
> Ich wre dafr, dass man ein Fach nach dem anderen geprft wird - lernen, abliefern, abhaken, weiter...das wre irgendwie mehr nach meinem Geschmack.


Da bleibt wohl nur integratives Lernen um die Anzahl der Fcher zu verringern ... klappt gerade bei Biochemie und Physio ganz prima ... ;)

----------


## wenke81

> Das ist irgendwie ein Problem beim Physikum: Man lernt und lernt und lernt...und kriegt nicht so wirklich viel Feedback. Kreuzen, okay, aber irgendwie ist das nicht das Wahre...
> Ich wre dafr, dass man ein Fach nach dem anderen geprft wird - lernen, abliefern, abhaken, weiter...das wre irgendwie mehr nach meinem Geschmack.


naja, aber in der realitt brauchst du auch alles nebeneinander und nicht nacheinander. und in der lerngruppe bekommst du schon feedback. 

fragt euch doch mal sowas wie : was passiert mit einem stck kuchen ? da haste anatomie, biochemie, physio dabei.  

bei der beantwortung wei man schon , wo man steht . spter musst du auch alles vernetzen. also nicht meckern, sondern die engergie ins lernen stecken   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Nilani

> hab meinen Anatomieschein!!! Hab am Freitag die dafr ntige letzte Klausur bestanden.  
> 
> hinter mir liegen jetzt 4 Klausuren und 3 mndliche Testate fr diesen einen Schein 
> 
> oh man ist das ein geiles Gefhl...
> 
> Pete


Tse, wie billig ist das denn  :bhh: ... bei uns sinds in Anatomie (komplett allerdings) 4 Klausuren, 9 mndliche Testate und benotetes 4. Semester (4x Makro, 2x Mikro)  ::-oopss:   :Keks: 

Trotzdem natrlich Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:  So nen Schein in der Hand zu halten, ist immer tolles Gefhl und es geht letzten Endes schneller, als man denkt, bis man alle in der Tasche hat s  :Top:   :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Anatomie-Klausuren...wo gibts denn so was???  :hmmm...: 

Bei uns sind das "nur" 5 mndliche Testate fr den Makroschein...

----------


## wenke81

in hamburg ist auch mndlich und schriftlich (gewesen ?? )

----------


## papiertiger

N, ist schon noch so. 

Fnf mndliche Testate (zwei im ersten Sem., drei im Dritten), eine Gesamtklausur mitsamt Embryologie im Dritten, und noch die gemeinsame ZNS-Klausur mit den Physiologen im Vierten.

----------


## Der Pete

aber schon krass, wie stark sich das von Uni zu Uni unterscheidet  ::-oopss: 

Egal  :Grinnnss!: 

ich setze mich jetzt wieder an Biochemie ....  :Oh nee...:

----------


## leofgyth77

also in erlangen sinds im ersten semester 4 mndlich (teils schriftliche) testate und eine abschlussklausur
im 2. dann die 4 prp-testate, wobei man noch ein 5. machen kann, wenn man irgendwo durchgefallen ist
und dann im 4. noch neuro-anatomie, aber da wei ich noch nich wies mit den prfungen ausschaut (:

und ich lern dann mal frs 2. prp-testat....und fr physio morgen

----------


## Jemine

Heute bin ich ganz besonders gefrustet  :Oh nee...:   :grrrr....: 
Alles bld!!!  :dagegen:

----------


## pottmed

Was ist denn los ?

----------


## Jemine

Nix Spezielles, einfach ein blder frustrierender Tag...
Hatte ein total schn ruhiges Wochenende, hab ganz entspannt gelernt und hatte bis gestern Abend eigentlich das Gefhl, dass es gut luft. Heute Morgen, keine 10 Minuten im Prpsaal - alles futsch! Stand dumm da wie der Ochs vorm Berge und hatte gefhltermaen von nix 'ne Ahnung  :Nixweiss: 
Das zog sich dann durch den ganzen Tag und ich frage mich, was von dem, was ich am WE "gelernt" habe, eigentlich zumindest rudimentr hngen geblieben ist. Irgendwie nichts...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Heute bin ich ganz besonders gefrustet  
> Alles bld!!!


Na los, versorg uns mit Ersti-Tratsch, wer oder was ist besonders bld .....

----------


## Jemine

s.o ^^

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ach das ist doch normal. Machste gerne Prpkurs?? Ich habs gehasst und habs im 2 semester geschafft nichts zu prppen..........

----------


## Jemine

Naja geht so. Finds nicht schlimm, aber auch nicht sonderlich toll...
Aber im Moment sehe ich dunkelgrau frs Testat am Mittwoch  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ach das wird schon, ich hatte bei dem Thema "trigonum femorale" und meine Prferin hat mich durchgewunken.....aber die ist leider nicht mehr da.
Also du schaffst das! Chakka! Wer ist denn dein Tisch-Assi?

----------


## leofgyth77

hihi trigonum femorale war auch meine erste frage beim extremitten testat..
ich hab auch gemeint, dass ich es nich schaff und war komplett am durchdrehen..aber lern einfach so viel geht und nimm dir auch mal ne pause fr ein glhweinchen!
vor der prfung einmal tief durchatmen und alles wird gut (:

aber mir gehts ja genauso..hab donnerstag in ner woche situs-testat....

----------


## Jemine

Ja, mu ja  :peng: 
Was mich nur so runtergezogen hat, wie meine eigentlich positive Stimmung und das Gefhl, gut was geschafft zu haben, einfach innerhalb von Sekunden weggepustet wurde  :Nixweiss: 
Heute ist aber schon wieder besser  :Grinnnss!: 
Mal sehen, wie es morgen dann aussieht.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Biochemie Testat mit 30 Pts gerockt  :Big Grin:  Brauche nur noch 10/35 Pkten fr meinen BC Schein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stromer

Was lernt ihr alles zum Glykogen? Mir ist das irgendwie suspekt. Glckwunsch zum BC-Schein MissGarfield ::-winky: 

Ich hoffe, ich hab den auch bald in der Tasche.

----------


## dos

Ich knnte kotzen, es ist so viel Stoff....

Und jetzt sind auch noch zwei neue Fcher dazugekommen  :kotzen: 

Geil sind natrlich die Leute mit Biochemie-LK, Chemie-LK, Physik-LK, Bio-LK. machen sich nen lenz... :Oh nee...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Was lernt ihr alles zum Glykogen? Mir ist das irgendwie suspekt. Glckwunsch zum BC-Schein MissGarfield
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich hab den auch bald in der Tasche.



Naja zwischen mir und dem Schein stehen noch 10 Pts in der Klausur an meinem Geburtstag  :Frown:  

Glycogen : Auf und Abbau, Signale die den Auf und Abbau bedingen - mehr gibts da nicht und das ist schon etwas. Vor allem auf und Abbau an den Verzweigungen ist etwas umstndlich ...

----------


## leofgyth77

von mir auch herzlichste gratulation!
wenn du in der klausur jetzt schon sooo gut warst, dann wird die klausur an deinem geburtstag bestimmt auch gut. als geburtstagsgeschenk quasi. immerhin kannst du danach dann gscheid feiern gehn (:

hab heut irgendwie so voll das tief, obwohl physio-testat wieder gut war. aber anatomie stresst mich irgendwie so. aber jetz fass ich noch 10 seiten zusammen und dann lern ich nochmal brusthhle und mediastinum zeugs...
schnen abend noch allen (:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Brusthhle und Mediastinum ist doch echt locker ... hatm ir am meisten Spa gemacht, auch wenn die Arterien am Herz doch etwas fitzelig sind ... aber ich mag den Brustkorb .. der ist so prima aufgerumt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stromer

Wie genau lernst du denn die Bildung der Verzweigung? Ich htte jetzt "nur" die Amylo-1.4->1.6-... einbezogen. Oder lernst du direkt, an welchem Atom was passiert. Also ich habe bis jetzt immer nur Enzym-Substrat gelernt :Aufgepasst!: 
Ich kam jetzt so gut voran, aber seit dem GlykogenDing habe ich keinen Bock mehr :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

Ich kann nur immer wieder das BC-KLB von Thieme empfehlen. Da ist das Glykogenkapitel auch schn handlich und bersichtlich.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Wie genau lernst du denn die Bildung der Verzweigung? Ich htte jetzt "nur" die Amylo-1.4->1.6-... einbezogen. Oder lernst du direkt, an welchem Atom was passiert. Also ich habe bis jetzt immer nur Enzym-Substrat gelernt
> Ich kam jetzt so gut voran, aber seit dem GlykogenDing habe ich keinen Bock mehr


In der Dualen Reihe stehts gut und Kurz drin - wichtig ist halt dass du verstanden hast dass da zwei verschiedene Enzyme von nten sind und wie die zusammenwirken  :Smilie:  Lern die Enzyme ;)

----------


## Jemine

Bestanden! *jubel*

----------


## Jemine

Glhwein ist auch schon drin  :Party:

----------


## tortet

Dann gratuliere ich mal als Erste und stosse mit an!  :Party:

----------


## Stromer

Da mach ich mit ... :Party:

----------


## Nilani

Gratuliere, Jemine  :Party:  Hoffe, du hast nen netten Prfer abgegriffen (obwohls ja egal ist bei dem Ergebnis ;))

MissGarfield, auch Glckwunsch. Bei 10 Punkten kann ja nicht mehr viel passieren und an Geburtstagen schon gar nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Was Glykogen angeht: 1-6- und 1-4-Verbindung und die entsprechenden Enzyme dazu (wobei ich branching und debraching enzyme als ausreichend empfand). Im mdl. Physikum wollte mein Prfer noch wissen, was Glykogenin (Startermolekl) fr ne Struktur ist  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

hey, super jemine!
freu mich sehr fr dich!

und ich freu mich auch auf den glhwein morgen nachm prppen...60 cent is da schon ein verdammt guter preis.

und am montag bekommen wir alle kostenlos glhwein, weil das glhwein-mobil zu uns kommt (: das wird fein.

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Die erste Prfung ist im Kasten, Testat 1 in Anatomie (Untere Extremitten und hintere Rumpfwand), wenigstens schonmal ein Teilerfolg. Juhu!
Aber nun gehts weiter mit  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  und  ::-stud:  und  :Oh nee...:  und  :kotzen: 
das nchste Testat steht quasi vor der Tr.
Auf in den Kampf!

----------


## papiertiger

Glckwunsch! Welcher Prfer, wenn ich fragen darf? ;)

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Glckwunsch! Welcher Prfer, wenn ich fragen darf? ;)


Dr. Zhou :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

:Grinnnss!:  

nicht anspruchslos. Bei uns fiel bei demselben der halbe Tisch durch, hatte wohl nen schlechten Tag (der Tisch oder der Prfer..  Aber meine Prfung war kurz und cool *g*)

----------


## Pampelmuse

Um dem Thema des Threads gerecht zu werden:

Eine Freundin wird wohl ihr Studium beenden...  :Traurig:

----------


## abi07

@Pampelmuse: Warum? Sie wird sicher gute Grnde haben...und in welchem Semester ist sie denn?

----------


## Stromer

Hat sie denn einen Plan B? Geht sie oder ist sie gegangen worden?

Ich kenne eine, die jetzt total glcklich Bio studiert.

----------


## Adrenalino

Nochwas zum Thema Frust: 
(Schweine?)Grippe und Studium lsst sich mal sowas von beschissen vereinbaren... 
Doof, nur dass in sechs Tagen Anatomietestat ist ... ^^ oh mann, bin echt am A...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Encephallus

> Dass Medizin studieren stressig is, is ja wohl klar, das erwartet glaub ich auch Keiner anders. Aber es ist alles machbar, das Problem ist maximal ein zeitliches, und wenn du ne Klausur beim ersten Mal nicht schaffst, dann eben beim zweiten oder dritten Mal. Und wenn nicht, liegt das eher an Prfungsversagen als an mangelnden intellektuellen Fhigkeiten.


und was tut man,wenn man einer der 20 % ist, die ber die wartezeit reinkommen und mit 25 oder 26 das studium beginnen?kann man dann auch noch so locker sein, dass es ja nich so schlimm sei, wenn man durchfllt?

----------


## pottmed

Ich fr meinen Teil werde da nicht so locker sein, irgendwann muss bzw. will man ja auch mal Geld verdienen. Andere mgen das anders sehen. 

Aber wenn man erst mit 25/26 das Studium beginnt sollte die Motivation schon sehr gro sein.

----------


## Jemine

Ist sie auch!!! Nach 6 Jahren ENDLICH!!  ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Trotzdem versuche ich, mich nicht zu sehr zu stressen, das geht nur nach hinten los. 


@ Adrenalino: Schnell gute Besserung!!!!!!

----------


## Therry

Na klar!Die Motivation ist hoch!Ich (hab mit 24 angefangen) werde teilweise als Streber bezeichnet.Alles irgendwie machbar. Selbst das Rigorosum ist machbar.

----------


## pottmed

> Trotzdem versuche ich, mich nicht zu sehr zu stressen, das geht nur nach hinten los.


Das kannst DU aber wohl laut sagen  :Top: 

Aber 6 Jahre ? Ich dachte Du hast nur 10 WS gebraucht  ::-oopss:

----------


## Stromer

Nur weil man motiviert ist, heit das noch lange nicht, dass man keine Zweit oder gar Drittversuche bentigt. Ich habe schon einige bentigt, bin aber deswegen auch nicht am hinterherhinken, lag alles im Rahmen.

----------


## pottmed

Tja, dann ist doch alles gut  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich halte es eh fr normal, dass man auch mal einen zweiten Anlauf braucht. 
Es sollte nur ausgedrckt werden, dass man als Warter einen etwas anderen Druck hat nicht auch noch Semester zu verlieren.

----------


## Strodti

Das kenn ich auch... bei einer Klausurwiederholung htte ich keinen besonderen Stress. Aber Freisemester fr Doktorarbeit, Lernsemester fr Physikum/Hammerexamen oder ein Erasmusjahr mit unklarer Anerkennung von Studienleistungen sind fr mich nicht drin. Ich will endlich Geld verdienen.
Klar... falls ich mal ein Semester dranhngen MUSS (Hammerexamen durchgefallen oder so), dann geb ich nicht auf. Aber ich versuche es zu vermeiden.

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Bestanden! *jubel*


Verspteten Glckwunsch!!  ::-stud:  :Party:

----------


## Benschi

Boah hab in den nchsten Tagen 3 Klausuren und zwischen jeder nur paar Tage abstand ...scheint mir im Moment unmglich Physik , Bio und Anatomie in den Schdel zu bekommen  :kotzen:

----------


## alysh

morgen erstes anatomietestat :/

----------


## leofgyth77

das schaffst du schon alysh!
drck dir ganz fest die daumen!!!

ich lern auch frs ana-testat am donnerstag..was ist denn nur los mit mir? warum fand ich extremitten besser als situs jetzt? irgendwie komm ich mit dem mist nich ganz zurecht...nja..kanns ja dienstag nochmal machen, wenns ist.
jetz dann erstmal glhwein trinken gehen (aber nur einen), da das glhwein mobil zu uns kommt--->kostenloser glhwein fr alllllleeeeeee

----------


## pottmed

@ Alysh: 

Alles wird Gut  :Grinnnss!:  

Was ist denn der Stoff des ersten Testats an der MHH ?

----------


## alysh

danke danke  :Smilie: 

thema ist: dorsale rumpfwand, schdel und schdelhhle

bin mal gespannt wie das so abluft


dir auch viel glck leofgyth

----------


## risingsun

in 1.5 wochen hab ich hoffentlich ana1 hinter mir =)

----------


## MissGarfield83

Lernblockade : 6 Tage fr eine BC Klausur bers ganze Semester .... mau!

----------


## papiertiger

ich berbiete:  dasselbe (Biochemieklausur ber das ganze Sem., also Stoffwechsel komplett)  in drei Tagen.  effektiv gelernt bislang zwei halbe Tage. Bleiben noch drei.  mau mau, sozusagen ;)  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hmm Stoffwechsel komplett, Signaltransduktion, Gentechnik, Immunologie, Hmoglobin, Gerinnung, Cytoskelett ... Auch ne ganz brauchbare Stoffauswahl bei uns ... Also mau,mau sticht!  :Big Grin:  :Keks:

----------


## Stromer

*@missgarfield und papiertiger:
* 
Oh Gott, aber habt ihr denn vorher schon mit dem Stoff gearbeitet? Oder geht ihr mit NULL Vorwissen an die Aufgabe? Ich brauche nmlich in reiner Heimarbeit sehr lange, um mir ein Gebiet einzuprgen.

----------


## Gast26092018

> *@missgarfield und papiertiger:
> * 
> Oh Gott, aber habt ihr denn vorher schon mit dem Stoff gearbeitet? Oder geht ihr mit NULL Vorwissen an die Aufgabe?


Natrlich haben die schon vorgelernt, die haben wahrscheinlich schon vor Wochen angefangen...die tun nur so als ob sie noch nix gemacht htten :Grinnnss!:  :bhh: 
Ich bin auch ein sehr langsamer lerner, in so kurzer Zeit knnte ich nicht so viel Stoff lernen.

----------


## stppnwlfn

ich lerne auch immer so 4 tage vor jeder prfung....aber das geht nur, weil ich mich eben schon bers semester immer auf die praktischen stunden vorbereite....so ohne vorwissen wre das nicht mglich.
noch 8 tage bis abschlussprfung anato, histo, embryo, genetik....mit allen bisherigen themen....aus allen semestern.... da komm ich schon so auf 2 wochen hardcore lernen....  :kotzen:  hilfeeeee

----------


## Medi-Mami

Sagt mal, was macht ihr eigentlich gegen "Lernblockaden"? Wie schafft ihr es, Euch an den Schreibtisch zu zwingen. Ich schiebe zur Zeit stndig Physio vor mir her. Bereite mich zwar auf die Praktikas vor, aber so richtig gelernt hab ich nocht nicht  :Keks: 

@missgarfield und papiertieger: ist das diesmal Ausnahme, oder habt ihr immer nur so wenig Zeit fr Klausuren??? Reicht Euch das zum Bestehen?

----------


## abi07

@Medi-Mami: Rausgehen, entweder Spazieren oder zum Sport oder Kino, Weinnachtsmarkt, Shoppen - was auch immer dir Spa macht. Danach geht es besser weiter, auch wenn man die Zeit "verloren" hat - aber wenn du nur dasitzt und nichts schaffst, geht noch mehr Zeit verloren. Ich war am Samstag erst im Regen spazieren und dann im Kino - hat super geklappt, am Sonntag hab ich wieder was zustande gekriegt!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Stromer : Ich hab nur Bulimielernen fr die Testate gemacht und weiss so gut wie nix mehr ... also Hardcore DR Futtern ist angesagt.

@medimami: Diesmal war echt wenig Zeit, sonst fang ich immer rechtzeitig an, aber die ganzen Praktika und Seminare  ... aber gut zum Bestehen reichen mir 10 /35 ... aber die 10 wollen ja auch erstmal erreicht werden ...

----------


## papiertiger

> Natrlich haben die schon vorgelernt, die haben wahrscheinlich schon vor Wochen angefangen...die tun nur so als ob sie noch nix gemacht htten
> Ich bin auch ein sehr langsamer lerner, in so kurzer Zeit knnte ich nicht so viel Stoff lernen.


Schn wr's  :bhh: 


ich bin leider wirklich so faul.  Bislang bin ich damit gut durchgekommen, aber ich frag mich vor jeder Klausur aufs neue ob das gutgehen kann ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

sooo..morgen 2. prp-testat. situs.
bin heut schon so nervs, dass ich vor 6 uhr wach war...wei nich, warum alle meinen, dass es so viel besser als extremitten ist..das gefhl hab ich gar nicht.
drckt mir morgen um viertel vor 3 dir daumen (:

----------


## abi07

@leo: Daumen sind gedrckt!!! 
"Schon" vor 6 wach? Ich wrde mir eher Sorgen machen, wenn ich mal erst nach 6 wach werde - aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon... :bhh:  
Bin jedenfalls heute um 4.00 Uhr aufgestanden, weil ich mein Referat fr 8.00 Uhr fertig machen musste. Eigentlich ist die Uhrzeit kein Problem fr mich, aber nur 2 Stunden Schlaf waren doch etwas wenig (bin erst um 2 ins Bett)...ich hau mich nach dem Mittagessen wohl erstmal hin... :hmmm...: 

@Wrzburger: Viel Glck und Erfolg fr morgen!!!

----------


## Stromer

@missgarfield und papiertiger:

Ok. Klingt schon etwas krass. Perfekt lernen ist da natrlich nicht mglich. Sind eure Klausuren reine Kreuzelaufgaben, oder habt ihr auch freie Aufgaben? Habt ihr berhaupt schonmal fr Biochem so gelernt? Denn ich habe es fr Anatomie-Rigorosum und Psychoklausur machen mssen und das ging. Aber fr Biochemie knnte ich das nicht.

Dann noch eine Frage an alle:

Zur Zeit lerne ich intensiv Biochemie und versuche mich auch mit Physio. Dadurch bin ich aber themenmig nie so richtig auf die Seminare vorbereitet, weils da schneller vorangeht. Wrdet ihr euch jetzt erstmal mit auf die Seminare vorbereiten und dann zwei Wochen vorher mit dem nochmaligen Lernen anfangen, oder wrdet ihr bei meinem Stil bleiben? Habe gerade das Gefhl so schlecht voranzukommen...

lg

----------


## risingsun

ana1 bestanden


hey das geht ab  ::-dance:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Noch biste net fertig  :Big Grin:  Aber Herzlichen Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Klausur  :Smilie:  Jetzt ab ins Testat ... und dann den Schein eingesackt!

----------


## Jemine

sauber!  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mau! Biochemie ist ein pldes Tuktuk! Besonders der Stoffwechsel ... jaha  :kotzen:

----------


## Stromer

Ich kotz auch gerade mchtig ab. Und eigentlich muss ich noch Physio lernen parallel. Wir schreiben 04./05.02. eine Biochem und eine Physio-Klausur. :kotzen: 

Ich bin irgendwie so untalentiert :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der Pete

Jepp,

bei uns das gleiche Physio 2 und Biochemie 2 jeweils am 2.2. bzw. 4.2.  :kotzen: 

werd dann mal das POL-Seminar Biochemie weiter vorbereiten: Glykogen, Glykogensynthese, -abbau, Regulation uvm  :Top: 


Pete

----------


## Medi-Mami

schliee mich an: bin auch sooo untalentiert  ::-stud:  Wir haben unsere Klausur im Januar: integrierte, bestehend aus Biochemie, Physio, Histo. Und mir fllt Physio so schwer  :Keks:

----------


## Stromer

Mein Baby zahnt auch gerade :Traurig: 
Das ist schlimm, sag ich euch. So ausm Kalten Weinen und zwar mit dicken Trnen.

lg

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Stromer : Wnsch dir ganz dicke Nerven  :Smilie:

----------


## Medi-Mami

@stromer: von mir auch gute Nerven! Haben meine Kids zum Glck ohne viel Geheule hinter sich gebracht.

----------


## sebi86

da habt ihr ja noch ber einen Monat Zeit...ist doch mehr als genug ;)

aber von mir auch schonmal gedrckte Daumen ;)

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab heut verschlafen und hab mich dann nach ner kurzen Schreck-schon-so-spt-Sekunde einfach wieder umgedreht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ jemine : So macht mans richtig - das Bettchen ist ja auch so kuschelig  :Smilie:  Werde mich mal wieder mit Biochemie qulen - wer den Scheiss erfunden hat , den tret ich in .... *schimpf*

----------


## abi07

Hab gestern ebenfalls die VL's, zu denen ich ausnahmsweise mal gehen wollte, verschlafen. Aber das konnte ja auch nicht gut gehen, wo ich doch in der Nacht vorher nur 2 Stunden geschlafen hatte und auch gestern dann erst um 3.00 Uhr ins Bett bin... :Keks: 

EDIT: Ihr habt an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen BC und Physio - mhm, ich hab da am 11./12. Mrz auch irgendsowas... :hmmm...:

----------


## papiertiger

::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance: 


Biochemie weg!   (na gut, das P noch ;)  )

----------


## leofgyth77

oh je stromer..ich wnsch dir viel durchhaltevermgen und dicke nerven..und dem kleinen, dass es ganz schnell vorber geht!

gestern das testat bestanden (((:
aber die prfung war schon bel..wir waren ne stunde drin..der eine wurde ne halbe stunde geqult..der prfer sag nmlich einfach gern mal so 5-10 minuten nix, wenn man die antwort nicht wei. da hat man dann viel zeit, sich selber total fertig zu machen und sich so reinzustressen, dass man danach auch alles durcheinander wirft. aber sonst war er schon fair eigentlich.
und jetz freu ich mich auf ein wochenende des totalen nichts machens.
schnes wochenende!!

----------


## abi07

Ich knnte nur noch  :kotzen: !!!

----------


## tascha123

Ich mach mit...
ich hab kein Bock mehr, warum muss man nach bestandener Klausur auch noch ins Testat mssen? mittlerweile fnd ich Rigo gar nich mal so schlecht...^^
man un irgendwie hab ich das gefhl ich hab nach 2 Tagen nichts tun schon wieder alles vergessen dabei hab ich 95% gekreuzt...
is doch alles zum kotzen...
 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## risingsun

och das wird schon ;) wenn du so gut gekreuzt hast sollteste eigl scho ein relativ solides wissen haben. zumindest makroskopisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## tascha123

ohhh ein leidensgenosse ;), du hast ja schon Wochen vor der Prfund >90 gekreuzt :P wie liefs bei dir?
total entspannt vor nchster Woche?

----------


## angelusmuc

> Biochemie weg!   (na gut, das P noch ;)  )



aber am Sonntag noch jammern, wegen Stoffmenge und so...  :grrrr....: 







Glckwunsch  :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

> aber am Sonntag noch jammern, wegen Stoffmenge und so... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glckwunsch


 
danke  :Smilie: 

und hey, es WAR viel Stoff  ;)

----------


## risingsun

> ohhh ein leidensgenosse ;), du hast ja schon Wochen vor der Prfund >90 gekreuzt :P wie liefs bei dir?
> total entspannt vor nchster Woche?


lief alles so wie es sollte  :Smilie:  na total entspannt bin ich sicher nicht. mndliche prfungen im allgemeinen sind ja nicht so mein ding  :Smilie:  

wo wir beim thema sind: heute nochmal frhlich wiederholen + histo lernen

----------


## sebi86

> wo wir beim thema sind: heute nochmal frhlich wiederholen + histo lernen


Dito  :Smilie: 

Stoffwechsel rockt ^^

----------


## Stromer

also, bei mir rocken andere sachen :bhh:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Stromer : Bei mir auch *highfive*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mbali

Ich hasse diese Panik kurz vorm Testat  :kotzen: 
Neuroana find ich unkuhl, vor allem da mein Wissen gefhlsmig gegen 0,000 tendiert  :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Heute Biochemieklausur ... und das an meinem Geburtstag  :Frown:

----------


## Mbali

Juhuuuu, Geburtstag, sogar deiner!  :Party: 
Na dann muss das ja bei deiner Klausur was werden ;)

ich wnsch dir viel Erfolg und dann viel Spa
(lieber am Geburtstag Klausur schreiben als am Geburtstag lernen^^)

----------


## hennessy

> Heute Biochemieklausur ... und das an meinem Geburtstag


Happy Birthday! Und nach der Klausur: Herzlichen Glhwein! :Party:

----------


## Meuli

> (lieber am Geburtstag Klausur schreiben als am Geburtstag lernen^^)


Genau, stell dir mal vor, die Klausur wre morgen ...  :kotzen:   :Woow:  ::-bee:

----------


## risingsun

Alles gute frau lasagneliebhaberin und viel erfolg bei der klausur  :bhh: 

Wieviele Punkte hattest du denn bisher gesammelt bzw wieviel musst du jetzt schreiben?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Naja ich hab jetzt 28 im Schnitt in den Abfragen + 26 in der Klausur - macht nach Adam Riese noch 10 Pkte die mir fehlen ... aber 15 wren schon net schlecht  :Smilie:  Mag nicht Klausur schreiben *trotzig schau*  :Frown: 

Und danke an alle Gratulanten - wenigstens das muntert mich heute frh was auf  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

> Genau, stell dir mal vor, die Klausur wre morgen ...


Ich habe im dritten Semester einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag Physio geschrieben, war doof  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## DocOZ

dito :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

miss garfield,
alllles liebe und gute zum geburtstag!
ich hoffe, die klausur lief so, wie du es wolltest!
ansonsten, lass dich schn feiern (:

----------


## sebi86

So...morgen Abschlussprfung Modul I  :Smilie: 

Biochemie, Zellbio und ein bisschen Physio...wird schon hehe

Ich will gedrckte Daumen sehen  :Smilie:  !!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Biochemie gerockt - zwar noch in unbekannter Hhe - aber ich hab ein gutes Gefhl  :Big Grin:

----------


## hennessy

> Biochemie gerockt - zwar noch in unbekannter Hhe - aber ich hab ein gutes Gefhl


spielst Du Fuball? War das nicht ein Fuballer, der mal gesagt hatte: "Vom feeling her hab ich ein gutes Gefhl".  :bhh:

----------


## MissGarfield83

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  So verpeilt fhl ich mich heute, dass der Satz glatt von mir sein knnte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

@Miss Garfield: Alles Gute!  :Big Grin: 

Hab morgen mein erstes Anatomietestat und ich wei nicht.. irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich durchfall... Ich hab echt viel gelernt, aber hab das GEfhl, als wsst ich gar nichts... Ich glaube, alles, was ber Standardfragen hinausgeht, kann ich nicht.... 
Jetzt msst ihr mir Glckwnschen, dass es Standardfragen gibt, die bekannten Standardfragenprfer sind ja schon an die anderen Tische vergeben......

----------


## papiertiger

@Elena, das Gefhl davor ist vllig normal, wird alles!  :Smilie: 


hier: noch vier Tage Vollgas, am Freitag nochmal Prfungen, dann erstmal frei bis 4. Januar. msste doch eigentlich gehen. aber  bin gerade frchterlich motivationslos und msste viel mehr tun als ich gerade tu  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Stromer

ALLES GUTE MISSGARFIELD.

Und auch alle Daumen gedrckt fr die Klausur.

Ich lerne irgendwie schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr so richtig. 

HILFEEEEE!

Aber vier Tage Zeit wre eine Katastrophe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Happy B-day!

Hilfe, morgen Physik... Aber irgendwie ist es mir grad ein wenig wurscht, weil ich einfach nur frei haben will und eh nix erwarte.
Ab morgen ist alles rum, Termi am Freitag zhlt nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Und ab nchsten Mittwoch dann endlich FREI!!!! *jubel*

----------


## leofgyth77

elena,
die daumen sind gedrckt!
aber mir gehts auch jeeeedes mal wieder so. ich wei, dass ich echt viel mach fr anatomie, aber vorm testat hab ich immer das gefhl, dass ich durchfall. bisher hat sich das gefhl nie bewahrheitet (:

so, heut noch physio (eigentlich wollt ich gestern dafr lernen, aber irgendwie war ic hdann pltzlich betrunken) und dann fngt fr mich einfach die weihnachtszeit an (((:

----------


## risingsun

> eigentlich wollt ich gestern dafr lernen, aber irgendwie war ic hdann pltzlich betrunken


das alte leid  :hmmm...: 

soo morgen mittag dann anatestat  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1989

Danke frs Dauemndrcken  :Big Grin:  Hab bestanden!  ::-dance: 
War jetzt auch nciht wirklich schwer und sowieso hatte unser Prfer bei uns dann keine Lust mehr ^^ 
Aber egal: Erstes Anatomietestat in meinem Leben bestanden ^^

Morgen ist jetzt theoretisch noch ein Chemietestat, da werd ich wohl auch noch ein Stndchen dafr lernen, aber ich brcuhte eh volle Punktzahl um noch ne Chance auf den Bonus zu kriegen, von demher: Es ist Weihnachten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Jawoll, ab heute ist Weihnachten.
Glckwunsch an alle, die irgendwas bestanden haben und gedrckte Daumen fr alle, die noch irgendwas bestehen mssen. Ich bitte um leichen Daumendruck am Freitag.

----------


## sebi86

Auch von mir Danke frs Daumen drcken...hat geholfen, obwohl die Klausur in Biochemie wirklich happig war  :Smilie: 
Muss zwar heute dann nachher noch in die Mndliche, aber auch nur "pro forma" ;)

Frohe Weihnachten allen !!!  :Smilie:  (und ein paar erholsame, nicht-medizinische Tage ;) )...

----------


## risingsun

wh noch gaaaanz knappe  5 stunden bis zum testat.

langsam kriegi ch dann auch dieses gefhl der unwissenheit, welches ihr hier immer beschreibt  :kotzen:

----------


## tortet

Hey, Du schaffst das schon!  :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

rising, du rockst das ;)


mh. geh ich nu noch zur vorletzten physio vl oder eher nicht?  langsam msste ich mich dann echt mal sputen, aber das thema ist eher unwichtig/nur peripher klausurrelevant, auer der vl htte ich heute eh nix und irgendwie glaub ich hier zuhause weiter zu lernen/zu kreuzen bringt mir akut grad mehr fr die klausur am freitag. + es ist KALT hier, der gedanke mich jetzt aufs rad zu schwingen begeistert mich eh nich. 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## sebi86

Mndliche rum, Modul I bestanden......3 Wochen frei....

geilomat ;)

----------


## Stromer

Vor lauter Drcken sterben mir schon die Fingerkuppen ab  :hmmm...:

----------


## Katjaaa

so langsam versteh ich den vorklinikfrust echt gut.. hab keine lust mir whrend der freien tage ber weihnachten histo und ana reinzuprgeln..ahh.

und @Jemine:
sag mal, welche sg bist du? :P

----------


## sebi86

vielleicht trstet es dich, dass du da nicht die einzige bist  :Smilie:

----------


## risingsun

Wuuuh  :Party: 

Geschafft  :Grinnnss!:  

endlich mal wieder entspannen

----------


## sebi86

\m/  

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tascha123

morgen Testat...
Aufregung? nein...
Panik!!!

----------


## risingsun

uuh bist du dann nachmittags dran? weil unsere prferin ja morgen vormittag auch noch welche prft.

schaffste auf jedenfall  :Big Grin:

----------


## tascha123

ja zw 2 un 3 irgendwann wei grad gar nich genau...^^
ich wei net alle sagen haja voll locker un so abba ich bin bei sowas nich locker, mir fallen da die einfachsten sachen nich ein
un dann gibt se uns auch noch prparate die wir gar nicht gehabt hatten, der eine hat die Milz bekommen, von wegen Transfer uns son schei^^
ich mag neeeettt!!!
sin bei euch alle durchgekommen?

----------


## stppnwlfn

hilfe. beistand bitte  :Wand: 

nach erfolgreicher schriftlichen heute dann morgen mndliche in anato, histo, embryo, genetik...ich hab das gefhl, dass ich gar nichts mehr wei...warum muss das denn alles an dem gleichen tag sein?  :was ist das...?: 
jetzt nochmal schnell alles durchlesen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  aaaaah

----------


## Jemine

@ Katjaa: SG2 und du?

Mir gruselts auch vor dem, was ber die freien Tage noch ins Hirn mu. Aber erstmal gibt's Weihnachts :Keks:  und ein paar Tage ausspannen  ::-dance: 
Mu zwar fast die ganze Zeit arbeiten aber das mach ich ja (meistens) gerne.

----------


## lilapple

Ahhhh morgen Chemie! Bitte drckt mir mal die Daumen. Brauch echt ein kleines Wunder ..

----------


## Autolyse

Jaaaa...man kann tatschlich gute 50% einer Klausur aus Mehrfachauswahlfragen aufbauen, ob man das tun sollte ist natrlich eine andere Frage...

----------


## agouti_lilac

@Katjaa und Jemine: wie lief denn Physik? 

Schne Weihnachten an alle und vergesst das Entspannen nicht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsche euch allen ganz schne weihnachten mit ruhigen, besinnlichen tagen (:

hat zufllig jemand ne schne zusammenfassung vom vegetativen nervensystem?
in meinem buch ist das nmlich alles auseinander gestckelt...falls jmd was digital aufm rechner hat, wrs toll!

----------


## lilapple

Juhu, habe Chemie bestanden, kP wie, aber ich habs irgendwie geschafft (sofern auf den Listen nich irgendwie ein Fehler unterlaufen ist *bibber*). Freue mich so, ist echt das tollste Geschenk *gg* 
Wnsche ebenfalls allen ein tolles Weihnachtsfest, mit vielen Geschenken, und viel Ruuhheee ;)

----------


## Stromer

Na dann HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH! Und noch schne Feiertage.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

muss  mich mal auskotzen, bin so unmotiviert und msste eigentlich Biochemie und Anatomie lernen, kann mich nur nicht aufraffen. :was ist das...?:

----------


## Stromer

Du Arme, bei mir ist es Biochemie und Physiologie, aber seit Tagen mach ich nix. :grrrr....: 

Schlimm.

----------


## JohnossonJoe

Ich HASSE Phsyik  :Grinnnss!: 
Und in 9 Tagen ist die Prfung . . .  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

physik wird schon (: ich drck allen ganz fest die daumen...
ich sollte eigentlich anatomie lernen und vielleicht mal bissl mit histo anfangen...aber irgendwie hab ich wohl meine motivation in erlangen gelassen (:

----------


## mrmyagi

ich wrd einfach weitergammeln und es mit der ach und krach methode versuchen...immerhin spielt man ja nur mit der chance arzt zu werden

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich wrd einfach weitergammeln und es mit der ach und krach methode versuchen...immerhin spielt man ja nur mit der chance arzt zu werden


Immer diese salbadernden Erstis mit ihren Weisheiten /Seitenhieben.......

@leo: Auftrag erkannt, ab nach Erlangen oder halt die Motivation nachschicken lassen.
Aber kann ich verstehen ANA in seiner epischen Breite war auch nicht so meins..
von daher Arsch zusammenkneifen und Durch!

----------


## abi07

Mach grad auch Ana/Histo...die Geschlechtsorgane zu Silvester - wie schn... ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

> @leo: Auftrag erkannt, ab nach Erlangen oder halt die Motivation nachschicken lassen.
> Aber kann ich verstehen ANA in seiner epischen Breite war auch nicht so meins..
> von daher Arsch zusammenkneifen und Durch!


wird gemacht (: motivation sollte heute ankommen...
nja..so becken is halt nich so das meine. aber es wird schon. hab ja noch 2 wochen bis zum testat (:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## Stromer

Wer hilft mir meinen Arsch hochzukriegen? Ich bin sowas von faul! Dabei msste ich schon viel weiter sein! HILFE!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wer hilft mir meinen Arsch hochzukriegen? Ich bin sowas von faul! Dabei msste ich schon viel weiter sein! HILFE!!!


Dann mal ich: KRIEG SOFORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DEINEN ARSCH HOCH UND MACH ENDLICH WAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SONST BRENNT DER BAUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Genau, und zwar SO!

----------


## Stromer

:Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss: 

DANKE

----------


## Hardyle

Ich bin auch schon wieder am Lernen! Anatomie-Testat Nr. 4 steht an - Kopf-Hals und irgendwie ist das noch nicht so ganz mein Ding ... aber das kommt hoffentlich noch, wenn ich dann mal ein bisschen voranschreite. 
Heute habe ich mal wieder einen richtigen Lerntag eingelegt ... dafr geht morgen wohl nicht so viel. 

Die Lerntage sind mittlerweile gezhlt (nur noch bis zum 10.2.) - noch zwei Testate und ich habs geschafft!

Wnsch euch noch ein erfolgreiches, erlebnisreiches Jahr 2010!  ::-bee: 
Auf das wir hoffentlich alle dieses Jahr unser Physikum machen, Leidensgenossen!  ::-stud:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Kopf Hals ist auch nicht meines ... bastele gerade eher an meiner Physiokarriere und frag mich warum mich Anatomie ( vor allem die des Schdels ) so ankotzt ... ich mochte doch immer Ana  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

hmm..wenn ich das so lese, dann kann ich mich ja richtig auf mein letztes tesat freun..das ist nmlich kopf/hals.
aber bis jetz hab ich mich immer sehr leicht getan, mit den geprppten gebieten dort..wahrscheinlich, weils immer so wenig war (:
aber zur zeit beschftigt mich das becken. das is wirklich nicht das meine. hab schon alles andere frs testat gelernt, weil ich mich so drcken wollte..aber leider hab ich jetz nix mehr anderes brig, also hab ich dann gestern wohl oder bel mitm becken anfangen mssen  :Frown: 
ich wnsche allen viel erfolg (:
ich lege heute nen lernfreien tag ein und fahr nach mnchen.

----------


## MissGarfield83

Kopf/Hals/ Neuro ... wenig? Ouch ... ich krieg hier voll die Krise und sie sagt es ist wenig ...  :Wand:

----------


## abi07

Neuro=furchtbar :kotzen:

----------


## risingsun

so langsam gehts dann auch wieder los. allerdings ist der frustfaktor noch nicht allzuhoch ^^ obwohl chemie ansteht

----------


## MissGarfield83

> so langsam gehts dann auch wieder los. allerdings ist der frustfaktor noch nicht allzuhoch ^^ obwohl chemie ansteht


Freu dich auf Chemie & Physik beim Mntele als DummDumm Geschoss. Irgendwie schade dass ihr gerchteweise nicht mehr auf dem Riedberg Physik habt ... fehlt euch dieses schne "Mntele has you! And you can't do a fuck about" Gefhl .... lang ists her ;)

----------


## risingsun

Also soweit ich wei findet der ganze kram auf dem riedberg statt.. aber ehrlich gesagt mach ich mir um physik keine sorgen  :Smilie:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Also soweit ich wei findet der ganze kram auf dem riedberg statt.. aber ehrlich gesagt mach ich mir um physik keine sorgen


Warts ab bis dich der Klein oder der Mntele in den Pftchen haben ... die sind wie Pitbulls, beissen sich fest und lassen nimmer los und je lnger das dauert desto lnger braucht ihr fr euer VP ... wenn ihr danach nicht ganz heimgehen drft und an nem anderen Tag wiederkommen msst. Ach ja und wenn nur dein Partner rausfliegt darfst du den ganzen Mll alleine machen ......  :Big Grin:  Gut dass wir dem Mntele von der Schippe gesprungen sind weil er nicht bereit war so lange zu warten bis wir mit dem Versuch fertig waren ( ganz heisser Tipp beim Radioaktivittsversuch)  :Big Grin:

----------


## risingsun

:Grinnnss!:  klingt interessant. aber gut.. bis dahin sinds ja noch 2 monde  :Grinnnss!: 

bin aber gespannt, ob ich meine physikskills noch so gut reaktivieren kann wie in der schule.

sooo jetzt aber erstmal kaffeee kaffeeeeeee kaffeee

----------


## MissGarfield83

> klingt interessant. aber gut.. bis dahin sinds ja noch 2 monde 
> 
> bin aber gespannt, ob ich meine physikskills noch so gut reaktivieren kann wie in der schule.
> 
> sooo jetzt aber erstmal kaffeee kaffeeeeeee kaffeee


Ich glaube wenn du keinen Physikleistungskurs gehabt hast wirst du unter ihrer knute sthnen und chtzen ...

----------


## risingsun

den hatte ich aber und hatte dort auch meinen spass  :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Physik ist ein Arsch-loch  :kotzen: 
Sinusitis auch...

----------


## leofgyth77

oh jemine..ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen!

prp kurs war heut irgendwie so anstrengend..haben halt alles durchgesprochen, weil ja in einer woche testat ist....aber das becken ist mir noch nicht so vertraut..und man kann irgendwie nirgendwo die abgnge von der a. iliaca interna gscheid sehen..geschweige denn von den abgngen von der a. pundenda interna...na jaaa..morgen freies prppen..werd wohl von 9 bis viertel nach 3 meine zeit dort verbringen.
jetzt strze ich mich mal auf den mundboden.

----------


## Jemine

Liege komplett flach, war dieses Jahr berhaupt noch nicht in der Uni (wie das klingt  :Grinnnss!:  ), morgen wird auch nix, tja... Mittwoch Anatomietestat und ich hab das Gefhl, mein Hirn besteht nur aus Schleim.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsch dir gute besserung!
wenn das ana-testat nicht gleich aufs erste mal hinhaut, ist es ja kein weltuntergang (trotzdem bld, ich wei)..lieber erstmal richtig gesund werden!

----------


## altalena

Wie realistisch ist es, am Montag nach 2 Wochen Krankheit incl. KH-Aufenthalt das Anatomie-Testat zu bestehen?!?! Eher nicht so, wa?! Na ja, dann fall ich da halt durch, mir grad auch egal  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein, oh nein..was ist denn mit euch allen los?
ich hoffe, es geht dir besser altalena! dir auch gute besserung!!!

----------


## Jemine

Danke Leo. Mal sehen, was ich zustande bringe.

@Altalena: Was ist passiert??? Alles Gute!

----------


## altalena

Is hier nicht der Rede wert, bin ja auch schon aufm Weg der Besserung. Nur Lernen war in der Zeit einfach nicht drin.....  :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

mh, kannst du da nicht mit dem Prof reden? Bei uns ist ja das gute, dass es 4 Termine gibt fr 3 Mglichkeiten. Somit knnte man um 1 Woche verschieben, weil da in der Regel der 1. Nachholtermin ist.

Ansonsten wnsch ich euch beiden mal gute Besserung. War ja auch ber die Feiertage krank (danke an die Deutsche Bahn  :grrrr....: ), aber pnktlich zum 4.1. war ich wieder gesund  ::-oopss:  

Kuriert euch wirklich aus. Freundin von mir hat Angina verschleppt, weil sie nicht fehlen wollte, bis die Dinger riesig und vereitert waren und das ganze irgendwie Richtung Hals durchbrach, dass ne Not-OP fllig wurde. Danach fiel sie dann das halbe Semester aus. Bringt gar nix, dann lieber ruhiger angehen und Prfung wiederholen bzw. verschieben.

----------


## Jemine

Ich gehe morgen mal zum Arzt^^
Ich versuche das anatestat, mehr als schiefgehen kanns ja nicht  ::-oopss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Drck auch die Daumen, da bisschen Becken und Bein.....  :hmmm...:

----------


## SteffiChap

Ich will endlich auch hier posten drfen  :Traurig:  *schnffelschnff*

----------


## DeSeal

Ich werde hier nie posten (ausgenommen jetzt ^^), selbst wenn ich studiere... Wenn doch, verliere ich gegen meinen besten Kumpel einen Kasten Bier, weil ich gesagt habe, ich werde mich gar nie auch nur einmal beschweren in der Vorklinik  ::-winky:  Aber wenn es soweit ist, geb ich den Kasten auch gerne her  :Party:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Ich werde hier nie posten (ausgenommen jetzt ^^), selbst wenn ich studiere... Wenn doch, verliere ich gegen meinen besten Kumpel einen Kasten Bier, weil ich gesagt habe, ich werde mich gar nie auch nur einmal beschweren in der Vorklinik  Aber wenn es soweit ist, geb ich den Kasten auch gerne her


Ich als Chemie-Vollhorst werde hier bestimmt posten  :Blush:  , aber grundstzlich muss man sich ja hier nicht beschweren, sondern man kann sich ja auch austauschen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

> Wenn doch, verliere ich gegen meinen besten Kumpel einen Kasten Bier, weil ich gesagt habe, ich werde mich gar nie auch nur einmal beschweren in der Vorklinik


Hahaha, der ist gut  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> Drck auch die Daumen, da bisschen Becken und Bein.....


Nee, Bauchhhle und Retrosinus. 
Becken/Bein erst das nchste Mal.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Nee, Bauchhhle und Retrosinus. 
> Becken/Bein erst das nchste Mal.


Na dann versuche ich halt 2mal dieses Semester noch Daumen zu drcken...

----------


## ChemieFreund

Anatomie ist echt...  :kotzen: 
Gerade wenn man schon vegetative Physio und Stoffwechsel BC dieses Semester abgeschlossen hat, nochmal die gesamten Situstestate zu machen.  :peng: 
Das hlt doch kein Mensch aus. Ich will nur noch frei haben. Aber selbst in den Ferien knnte man nicht wirklich frei machen.


Ich hab mal ne Frage (hoffe ich werd nicht gehauen...  :Love: ):
was kann man eigentlich zur Blutversorgung der Muskulatur am Hals sagen?
Also, infra-/suprahyoidale Muskulatur etc.
Eigentlich bin ich grade dabei, alles unter dem Satz "ste der A. carotis externa" zusammenzufassen, oder gibts da noch Ausnahmen?
Eingeweide mal ausgenommen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Naja wei jetzt nicht wie tief du Hals meinst, aber ansonsten bestimmt noch was aus
der A. vertebralis oder??

----------


## ChemieFreund

Ja, ich meine die gesamten Muskelgruppen, nicht die dorsale Rumpfwand sondern was im Hals/Thoraxtestat so aktuell sein kann.  :Grinnnss!: 
Also supra-/infrahyoidale Muskulatur, prvertebrale Muskulatur (danke fr den Tipp, A. vertebralis hat natrlich auch noch die Finger im Spiel, wie konnte ich das vergessen ...  :Nixweiss: ), Skalenusgruppe und M. sternocleidomastoideus/Platysma.
Die Duale Reihe ist da irgendwie nicht so aufschlussreich (wahrscheinlich, weil ich noch nicht im Leitungsbahnenteil bin).

Nchsten Montag schon Testat und mir reichts schon.
Ich hasse brigens Anatomietestate. Da kann man so viel wissen wie man mchte, aber bei mir hats schon gereicht, zweimal Innervationen vertauscht zu haben um innerhalb von 30 Sekunden trotz eines sehr guten Starts durchzufallen.
Man kann sein Prparat/Testatgebiet so gut kennen wie man mchte, einmal eine Finte des Prfers und: ZACK!  :peng: 
Und ich kann mit meinen Semesterferien besseres anfangen als fr noch ein Testat zu lernen...  ::-oopss:

----------


## hennessy

> ....Und ich kann mit meinen Semesterferien besseres anfangen als fr noch ein Testat zu lernen...


umso wichtiger wre es, sich jetzt vernnftig vorzubereiten. Ich wei nicht, ob Fragen in einem Forum zu stellen die richtige Vorbereitung ist.  :Nixweiss:  Sorry, ich mchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber an Deiner Stelle htte ich mich beispielsweise mit Kollegen aus den hheren Semestern kurzgeschlossen, um zu erfahren, was im Testat gefragt wird. Um dann entsprechend zu lernen.
Trotzdem viel Glck!

----------


## ChemieFreund

Jo, kein Problem, ich sehs nicht eng. Aber wir haben schon eine Wissensabgrenzung, ich wei schon was ungefhr gefragt wird (in Hamburg gibts ja ein schnes Forum dafr), aber leider wei ich den Prfer noch nicht.
Und wie erwhnt, die Duale Reihe hat mir momentan nicht sondernlich geholfen.




Auerdem wollte ich mich nur mal aus :kotzen: en.  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

achja..."schn"..grad das letzte mal prppen vorm testat gehabt und gleich mal das falsche halbierte becken angeschaut..hab danach gesehen, dass der tisch, an dem ich mich umgesehen habe, zur selben zeit wir mein tisch geprft wird.
aber ich hab beim freien prppen, das andere becken in unserer umgebung angschaut..also wirds schon irgendwie gehn..nur die leute, die nich beim freien prppen warn...hoffentlich hauts bei allen hin.
so, jetz ruh ich mich ein bisschen aus und werd hoffentlich wieder etwas warm und dann start ich nochmal durch (:

----------


## Jemine

Ich geh jetzt schlafen!!!

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

So, ich krieg langsam echt ne Macke.... :was ist das...?: 

Schreibe morgen Chemie Antestat fr das Praktikum, bermorgen Klausur Psycho, Montag Klausur Termi und dann kommt der Hammer: Nmlich Dienstag Testat Histologie und Embryologie und Donnerstag Testat Makro mit der kompletten Anatomie Bewegungsapparat..... also ALLE Muskeln, Nerven, Arterien, Venen, Lymphabflsse.....
Ja ich bin Ersti, ja ich hab Panik.Aber wie soll man sich denn auf Chemie vorbereiten wenn man die komplette Anatomie, Histologie und Embryo in einer Woche draufhaben muss? Und dann noch sowas unsinniges wie Psycho und Termi. Abgesehen davon, dasss wir bisher nur 2 Embryo Vorlesungen hatten und dafr diese Woche an fast jedem Tag.... damit man die komplette Histo dann in einer Woche durchnehmen kann..... na klar. 
Mir ist es momentan eigetnlich egal wie die anderen Klausuren laufen.... weil dafr hab ich jetzt echt keine Nerven. Ich will nur nicht in Ana und Histo durchfallen.... das wr echt mies.
Sorry fr den Ausbruch..... aber httet ihr euch bei dem Pensum auf Chemie konzentriert?

----------


## Muriel

N, Chemie kann warten. Der Rest ist sicherlich wichtiger, es sei denn,  Eure Uni ist dafr bekannt, furchtbare Chemieklausuren mit nur drei Versuchen zu stellen, wo jeder einzelne wirklich wichtig wre. Ich habe damals Physik im ersten Semester sausen lassen, und da hatte ich zwar auch sehr wichtige andere Prfungen aber lngst nicht dieses Hammerprogramm von Dir.

----------


## leofgyth77

n, htt ich nicht!


so, morgen ana testat...bin schon wieder total nervs...schnen abend noch allen

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Naja, wir haben 3 Versuche und dann kann man nchstes Jahr den Kurs nochmal wiederholen und hat nochmal 3 Versuche. Aber ich hoffe doch soweit wird es nicht kommen. Nur machen mir die anderen Sachen auch einige Sorgen, bei soviel auf einmal bleibt die Tiefgrndigkeit natrlich ein wenig auf der Strecke.

----------


## altalena

Ach herrlich, Anatomietestat bestanden  :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gratuliere Altalena!

Kmpfe hier gerade mit den Leitungen die das Hirn versorgen *rgz* In situ ist das was ganz anderes al im Buch *bh*

----------


## Jemine

> Ach herrlich, Anatomietestat bestanden


Das ist ja toll!
Ich brigens auch! Auch, wenn ich dabei fast umgekippt wre...  :peng:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich brigens auch! Auch, wenn ich dabei fast umgekippt wre...


Erzhl mehr.... bei wem und wieso fast umgekippt??? *inerinnerungenschwelg*

----------


## Jemine

Bei Frau Dr. med. vet. Die war aber ganz lieb. Mir gings/gehts halt echt nicht gut, nehme Antibiotikum und noch zig anderes Zeugs  :kotzen: 
Naja, aber ging dann wieder, mir war nur kurz total schwindelig, dass ich mich am Tisch festkrallen mute. Aber lief ja  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Autolyse

So, Morgen Wahlfachklausur, also nochmal reichlich Anatomie lernen, damit ich Morgen auch die Bilder richtig interpretiere.

----------


## risingsun

Gestern meinen ersten Wahlfachtermin gehabt  :Smilie:  War ganz lustiginteressant und dann halte ich auch in wenigen Wochen mein Referat ber Opioidrezeptoren  :Smilie: 

Also alles in allem ist der Frust im neuen Jahr sehr gering: alles macht noch irgendwo spass

----------


## Jemine

:Top:

----------


## Katjaaa

..ich wr gestern beim Anatestat auch fast umgekippt, als ich gesehen hab, dass ich von Roskoden geprft werde (habe bei meinen Vorbereitungen uerst wenig wert auf den Histoteil gelegt) ..aber es lief gut und er wollt auch nichts ber Histo wissen ...Glck gehabt..  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> .von Roskoden geprft werde


Nichts gegen Rossi, den liebe ich seit dem mdl Physikum..... :Love:

----------


## Nilani

bei Roskoden hab ich komischerweise nie gehabt, ist ,glaub ich zumindest, der einzige der Anatomen, von dem ich verschont wurde. Aber herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden und natrlich auch an Altalena  :Party:  
Da sieht man wieder, Versuch macht klug und hingehen sollte man immer, kann ja auch gutgehen  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin brigens auch bei Bauch/Retrositus fast in die Leiche gekippt, weil ich Magen-Darm-Probs in Verbindung mit Kreislaufproblemen hatte (die nicht prfungsbedingt waren, sondern noch ne ganze Woche anhielten). Das war damals bei Fr. Dr. Koch (die ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht, oder?!  :Nixweiss: ), die mich dann auch ganz schnell hinsetzen lie.

----------


## tpa

> Ich werde hier nie posten (ausgenommen jetzt ^^), selbst wenn ich studiere... Wenn doch, verliere ich gegen meinen besten Kumpel einen Kasten Bier, weil ich gesagt habe, ich werde mich gar nie auch nur einmal beschweren in der Vorklinik  Aber wenn es soweit ist, geb ich den Kasten auch gerne her


ll, das hab ich mir in meinen 5 Jahren Wartezeit auch gesagt  :Woow:  Aber glaub mir, der gute Vorsatz ist schneller dahin als du "Chemisches Praktikum fr Mediziner" sagen kannst. Ist aber im Groen und Ganzen schon cooler als Krankenpflegeschule  :hmmm...:  

Das Programm in Greifswald hrt sich allerdings echt hammerhart an... da trau ich mich gar nicht, mich zu beschweren. Bei uns sind die Abstnde zwischen den einzelnen Klausuren/Testaten bisher recht human gewesen. Donnerstag nu noch Bioklausur (0 Motivation  :kotzen: ) und dann in knapp 3 Wochen Biochemie (eigentlich ganz spannend).

----------


## Mbali

Wuahhhh... ich bin zu doof fr Biochemie  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi-Mami

> Wuahhhh... ich bin zu doof fr Biochemie


und ich fr Physio  :Keks:

----------


## blondie01

und bei mir ist es bio...das ist zwar nicht so schwer aber nervig ...
samstag bioabschlussklausur, vor 2 tagen angefangen zu lernen und ich kann das olle biobuch nicht mehr sehen...
also zur zeit macht mir studieren echt keinen spa mehr

----------


## risingsun

so langsam beginnt auch die chemie mich zu nerven  :kotzen:  organik ist einfach viel zu durcheinander. da muss man doch irgendwie ne systematik reinbringen -,-

----------


## papiertiger

die Systematik/das Relevante kommt dann mit der Biochemie  :bhh: 


so, Anatomie Teil II sozusagen zu einem Drittel berwunden - weiter gehts  :Party:

----------


## Krissy

Ahh ich hab keinen Bock mehr.. Am Donnerstag schreib ich Bio, hab morgen noch 5 Stunden lang Biochemie Praktikum, am Mittwoch Mittag Seminar und muss dann fr Donnerstag nachmittag nach der KLausur noch 4 Referatthemen fr Biochemie vorbereiten. Alter Schwede.. Ich glaub schlafen ist jetzt nicht mehr :kotzen: 

Aber dafr hab ich Chemie und Termi schon hinter mir...

----------


## blondie01

aber das postive ist, dass du 2 sachen schon weg hast...

vor mir liegt leider leider leider noch ein langer weg...
bio - histo - ana - termi 
chemie zum glck erst am ende der semesterferien, allerdings an meinem geburtstag  :grrrr....: 

na ja und ein-zwei wiederholungen werd ich wohl auch ncoh mit einrechnen mssen  :Traurig:

----------


## papiertiger

> Ahh ich hab keinen Bock mehr.. Am Donnerstag schreib ich Bio, hab morgen noch 5 Stunden lang Biochemie Praktikum, am Mittwoch Mittag Seminar und muss dann fr Donnerstag nachmittag nach der KLausur noch 4 Referatthemen fr Biochemie vorbereiten. Alter Schwede.. Ich glaub schlafen ist jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> Aber dafr hab ich Chemie und Termi schon hinter mir...



konzentrier dich auf Bio ;)  zumindest bei uns war das ziemlich happig allein von der Stoffmenge her.. wobei es ja bei euch nur noch MC und keine Essay-Fragen mehr sind, oder?     
fr die BC Referate geht auch mal Wiki als Vorbereitung wenn die Zeit fr anderes nicht reicht..kommt auch ein bisschen auf den Dozenten an, aber bei den  meisten ist das auch mal ok und die anderen wollen eh was vllig anderes wissen als das was vorzubereiten war  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> aber das postive ist, dass du 2 sachen schon weg hast...
> vor mir liegt leider leider leider noch ein langer weg...
> bio - histo - ana - termi 
> chemie zum glck erst am ende der semesterferien, allerdings an meinem geburtstag 
> na ja und ein-zwei wiederholungen werd ich wohl auch ncoh mit einrechnen mssen


Ach du weit doch "Stetig ernhrt sich das Eichhrnchen" also schaffst du das auch alles.....wie gefhlte 1000000000 Leute vor dir.

----------


## blondie01

ja wie recht du doch hast, aber wenn man so mitten drin steckt...weit ja sicher selber wie das ist  :Grinnnss!: 
na ja aber auch das geht vorbei...augen zu und durch

----------


## Elena1989

ich bin allmhlich auch schon genervt und kann meinen anatomie-atlas nich mehr sehen...
In den ersten zwei februarwochen zwei Anatomietestate, Termi -, Bio und Chemieklausur und dann in den Semesterferien Situskurs mit 3 Testaten.... bh... ich will April! (wobei, da muss ich dann wohl auf die Chemie - Nachholklausur lernen  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: )

Jaaa... ich wei, klingt alles noch seeeehr weit weg, is es aber leider nich ^^

Ich wnsche allen, die in naher Zukunft was haben ganz viel Glck! Wird schon!!

----------


## leofgyth77

uiuiui..das hrt sich ja heftig an...
bei mir ist es hoffentlich am 9.2. vorbei..wenn ich nich irgendwo durchfall hihi. aber selbst dann, sollte  es am 12.2. vorbei sein (:

so, jetz noch bisschen histo leber und pankreas und dann hab ich 1/3 vom stoff heut geschafft..testat ist dann am montag.

ich wnsch euch allen eine geruhsame nacht.

----------


## lilapple

Bin grad auch bissl berfordert, bzw seh nicht mehr so recht Land, haben die nchsten vier Wochen auch Termi, Bio, Physik und OC und wei schon allein nich wie ich mir in der Organischen Chemie alles in den Kopf hmmern soll... Naja immerhin motivert, dass ich die anderen beiden Klausuren wider Erwarten bestanden hab.. mal sehen, wird jetzt ne harte Zeit bis zum 16.02. ..

----------


## Adrenalino

> Bin grad auch bissl berfordert,...  bzw seh nicht mehr so recht Land,....  wird jetzt ne harte Zeit bis zum 16.02. ..


Willkommen im Club!   :Top:  ::-winky: 
...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Willkommen im Club!  
> ...


Da Reih ich mich mal ein - Neuroana + Kopf & Hals bis zum 16.02 (dann Klausur ) und ab dem 17.2 mndliches Testat - ich glaub ich geh freiwillig in die schriftliche Nachprfung  :Frown: 

Dann zwischendurch noch so Schmankerl wie ein Physio Seminar zum Thema Auge und eine Ansthesie Klausur ... weiss grad nicht wo mir der Kopf steht.

Ach ja und der Prpkurs der immer wieder unterschiedliche Zeiten der Anwesenheit fordert und dmait meinen Lernrythmus durcheinander bringt  :Frown:  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

na, da hab ichs ja noch richtig human getroffen....
heute physio, am montag histo, am donnerstag in der nchsten woche kopf-testat, dann wieder physio und dann noch bildgebung...und das wars dann

aber dafr hatte ich auch jede woche mindestens ein testat (: bin sehr ferien-reif

----------


## abi07

Weniger als 5 Wochen bis zum Mndlichen...ich will wieder ein normales Leben haben!!! ::-oopss:

----------


## Zanza

Bin auch ferienreif  :Frown: 
Aber leider wird daraus nichts, haben im Februar und Mrz noch insgesamt 4 Wochen Chemie und Biopraktikum... noch wer? Dafr ist wenigstens morgen dann das Physikpraktikum zu Ende... dann kommt "nurnoch" die Klausur.

Hab jetzt heute Termi geschrieben und wohl auch bestanden... aber die lassen auch glaub ich niemanden durchfallen, und wenn die Bestehensgrenze auf 20% gesenkt werden muss ;)
Auch wenn ich lieber Physik hinter mir htte - ich konnte die ganzen Vokabeln nicht mehr sehen und wei jetzt, wieso ich kein Latein in der Schule hatte...

An meinem Geburtstag kommt dann noch ne Klausur, die mit "Zellbio" eigentlich nen ganz netten Namen hat, aber die Hammerklausur des ersten Semesters ist mit wohl so 70% Durchfallquote (hab da von einigen aus den hherem Semestern 80% gehrt und einer der Profs meinte 50%... also wirds wohl so dazwischen liegen...) und auch nicht nur Zellbio ist, sondern komplett Bio mit Evolution und eben Zellbio und Embryo und auerdem Biochemie und Physio... hallo? Das Problem ist, dass das ewig viel Stoff ist, wovon dann aber nur nen Bruchteil drankommen wird... und wenn man dann genau da ne Lcke hat, ists doof...

Aber dieser Thread hier ist immer ganz schn, da merk ich dann immer, wie schn es doch eigentlich bei mir ist, wenigstens hab ich jetzt noch 2,5 Wochen, um mich auf Physik vorzubereiten und 3 bis Zellbio!

Wnsch euch allen noch erfolgreiches Lernen  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

Das hrt sich sehr nach Aachen an, zumindest frher war das so... Zellbio... ich war der erste Jahrgang, der diese tolle Klausur schreiben durfte...

----------


## hennessy

> Das hrt sich sehr nach Aachen an, ..


Profil von:
Zanza
registrierter Benutzer
registriert seit: 01.02.2007
Ort: *Aachen*
 :hmmm...:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

> haben im Februar und Mrz noch insgesamt 4 Wochen Chemie und Biopraktikum... noch wer?


Yap, habe auch den kompletten Februar Physik- und Biopraktikum. Aber das soll bei uns recht interessanr und locker werden.
Habe auch gestern Termi geschrieben  :Smilie:  und denke auch das es gereicht hat.
Heute habe ich dann Histo und Embryo bestanden!!! Aber ich hatte auch ne ganz tolle Prferin  :Smilie:  Wer wei wie das bei anderen gelaufen wre..... aber egal.
So, Donnerstag dann noch Makro...... also gehts jetzt erstmal ohne Pause weiter. Aber dann ist das erste Semester ja auch schon fast geschafft.  ::-dance:

----------


## papiertiger

> Da Reih ich mich mal ein - Neuroana + Kopf & Hals bis zum 16.02 (dann Klausur ) und ab dem 17.2 mndliches Testat - ich glaub ich geh freiwillig in die schriftliche Nachprfung 
> 
> Dann zwischendurch noch so Schmankerl wie ein Physio Seminar zum Thema Auge und eine Ansthesie Klausur ... weiss grad nicht wo mir der Kopf steht.
> 
> Ach ja und der Prpkurs der immer wieder unterschiedliche Zeiten der Anwesenheit fordert und dmait meinen Lernrythmus durcheinander bringt


*pfotereich*  exactly the same here mit dem Kurs... gerade so schn auf "spter Kurs sein" eingestellt, und auf einmal ist man wieder im frhen Kurs und muss seinem gesamten Rhythmus ber den Haufen werfen.

Und Anatomie kann ich grad eh nich mehr sehen..  eines von den drei Testaten fr dieses Semester ist geschafft (Hals/Thorax), aber jetzt noch Bauch/Becken und Kopf vor mir in den nchsten vier Wochen, + direkt danach noch Abschlussklausur ber die gesamte Anatomie + Embryologie..  Freude.

----------


## Zanza

> Profil von:
> Zanza
> registrierter Benutzer
> registriert seit: 01.02.2007
> Ort: *Aachen*


 :Grinnnss!:  Das htte ich besser nicht ausdrcken knnen! Aber ich muss zu Muriels Verteidigung sagen, dass ich das erst irgendwann nach dem Post gendert hab, es stand also nicht immer da  :Smilie: 

Muriel, dann durftet ihr ja bestimmt auch noch die Vokabellisten mit zur Termiklausur nehmen?  :hmmm...: 

Soo, nach einem wunderbar unproduktiven Tag gestern werd ich mich jetzt gleich mal zum letzten Physikpraktikum meines Lebens aufmachen... hoffentlich... aber der Versuch soll zur Abwechslung mal ganz lustig sein und, da er komplett im Internet simuliert wird, auch einwandfrei funktionieren, im Gegensatz zu den anderen...  :bhh:  ("Also, ich denke, dass es dann so ist, dass die Werte unter den und den Umstnden gegen Null gehen." "Wie??? Lass mal sehen, da habt ihr was falsch gemacht......... Oh. Nee. Da funktioniert was nicht. Also, wenns funktinieren wrde, dann httet ihr da jetzt dies und das rausbekommen..."  :Keks:  )

----------


## leofgyth77

ja..zanza das mit den nicht funktionierenden physik-versuchen kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor..und dann hat man noch so nette tutoren, die kein wort deutsch sprechen, dafr aber wunderbar gebrochenenes englisch.
das beste fand ich dann, wenn sie unsere vorbereitungen "korrigiert" haben..."this is not enough text" "but i've answered every question correct and there's everything requested in there"..."yees..but i'ts not enough text. it should be half a page more" "well..i write very small". "yes, but it's not enough text" aaaaaaaaaaah

so, heute hatte ich schon ne kleine absolute tief-phase nach'm freien mikroskopieren fr das histo-testat am montag. das macht mich total wahnsinnig... ich HASSE histo. und dann bekommt man die ganze zeit von den tutoren in anatomie gesagt, dass man das testat nicht schafft, wenn man nicht schon lngst angefangen htte...
alles leicht frustrierend.

----------


## Muriel

> Profil von:
> Zanza
> registrierter Benutzer
> registriert seit: 01.02.2007
> Ort: *Aachen*


Dann hat er es seit gestern gendert, das stand da noch nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: Na toll, dann sehe ich, dass Zanza auch noch geantwortet hatte, war ich wohl zu voreilig  :hmmm...: 
Vokabellisten zur Terminklausur? Ja klar! Der Murken (schalalalala...) wurde selbstverstndlich eingepackt  :Grinnnss!:  Himmel, wenn ich an dieses Physikpraktikum noch denke... Mein erster Versuch war der zur elektromotorischen Kraft, ich werde nie vergessen, wie ich vllig verzweifelt vor diesem grnen Heft gesessen habe und angesichts der ganzen vllig unverstndlichen Integrale und dergleichen schon fast meine Sachen gepackt hatte, um mich sofort wieder zu exmatrikulieren  :bhh:  Bei uns wurde noch nichts im Internet simuliert, das wurde alles brav selber gemacht  :kotzen:

----------


## hennessy

> ... Bei uns wurde noch nichts im Internet simuliert, das wurde alles brav selber gemacht


Pffff, was soll ich denn da sagen? Wir standen damals quasi noch mit Frack und Zylinder im Labor, ohne pc und mit teilweise nicht geeichten Gerten.  :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Ich freue mich grad einfach mal, dass ich seit Oktober hier mitmeckern kann, weil ich endlich den Studienplatz bekommen habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

BC-Schein, du bist mein!!!   ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratuliere!

----------


## abi07

Hoffentlich letzte Vorklinikklausur vorbei...noch ein paar Stunden, dann wissen wir es...

----------


## Lizard

Bh.... hab am Dienstag Psychoprfung und am 18.2. Physioklausur und dann solls mal gewesen sein mit der Vorklinik  :Smilie: )

----------


## abi07

...und bei mir war es das bereits - Physio bestanden und damit nie wieder eine Vorklinikklausur!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## Lizard

Glckwunsch! :Party:

----------


## Medi-Mami

@abi07

Von mir auch: Glckwnsch! Mann, wie ich Dich beneide...

----------


## Stromer

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch. Ich wnschte, ich htte den Stand schon erreicht :Grinnnss!: 

Hier bei uns steht Physio an und Biochemie.

----------


## Mbali

> Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch. Ich wnschte, ich htte den Stand schon erreicht
> 
> Hier bei uns steht Physio an und Biochemie.


wuaahhhhhh... nicht drber reden... vielleicht fallen die Klausuren dann ja aus  :Keks:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Die Herren Biochemierk meinten uns dann doch noch eine Klausur im nchsten Semester ( 8 Wochen vor dem Physikum ) reindrcken zu mssen - d.h. noch 4 Klausuren + Referate + + + => D.h. ich kann jetzt nach der Anatomie III Klausur anfangen frs Physikum zu lernen. Die haben doch echt den A**** offen *grr*

----------


## risingsun

ja das hab ich auch gehrt -.- gibts im ana seminar im vierten nicht zustzlich auch noch eine klausur? albern das

----------


## papiertiger

krass. Bei uns haben sie eher das Gegenteil gemacht/sich wohl wirklich einigermaen erfolgreich bemht, das Vierte zu entzerren. 
Sprich, wir haben dann nur noch eine einzige Klausur (gemeinsame ZNS-Klausur Ana/Physio, ist zwar ein Brocken aber halt wirklich nur noch eine)..  ansonsten zwar natrlich auch das bliche Kleinvieh (paar Praktika mit Eingangstestaten, viele Seminare mit Referaten etc. pp.), aber nur noch einen groen "Leistungsnachweis". 

Ob wir deswegen effektiv mehr Zeit zur P-Vorbereitung haben als andere Unis kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, zumindest endet das Semester nicht unbedingt frher als anderswo. Aber zumindest klingt es bislang so, als ob man im Vierten dann doch nicht ganz so viel um die Ohren htte und ggf. auch vor der letzten Klausur schonmal ein bisschen aufs P hinarbeiten knnte.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> ja das hab ich auch gehrt -.- gibts im ana seminar im vierten nicht zustzlich auch noch eine klausur? albern das



Tja wir schreiben jetz Physio, Psych Soz, Ana IV und BC Seminar ... Wenn ihr Pech habt wird da ne integrierte Klausur fr euch draus. Kommentar von einem der klinischen Kollegen : Wir wrden ja eh nur jammern und htten 8 Wochen vor dem P schon das Physikumswissen parat *tz*

----------


## abi07

Danke fr die Glckwnsche! Schade nur, dass man sich jetzt nicht einfach endlos freuen und Pause machen kann...

Das war brigens bei uns auch die einzige Klausur des 4. Semesters.

----------


## Jemine

Auch von mir Glckwnsche!  :Party: 

Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich mglich, mal einen Tag (oder sogar - ich mags kaum hinschreiben - 2 Tage) *ohne* schlechtes Gewissen nicht zu lernen, einfach mal ausruhen?  :Hh?: 
Ich meine, ich bin Ersti, wie soll das denn weiter gehen, wenns dann mal wirklich ernst wird?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Jemine : Das wird schlimmer. Ehrlich. Hab gerade wieder Stress mit meiner Partnerin weil ich nicht weggehen kann und will ...  :Frown:  Alles ********  :kotzen:

----------


## risingsun

ich fhl mich momentan seltsam, weil ich relativ viel fr chemie lerne .. andere gehen das irgendwie echt ruhiger an..

(also ich mach mir keinen stress aber ich verbring schon relativ viel zeit mit dem zeug)

----------


## Jemine

Ist doch toll, wenn man entspannt aber effektiv lernt! Besser, als mordsmiger Stre auf den letzten Drcker, oder?

----------


## abi07

@Jemine: Danke!
Ich ersten Semester gab es viele Tage, an denen ich nichts gelernt habe - das ist doch kein Verbrechen! Freu dich einfach, dass es noch relativ entspannt ist und genie das Leben! 1 Woche (oder bei schweren Sachen vielleicht auch mal 2) fr die Klausuren zu lernen, ist meistens vllig ausreichend. Also, take it easy! ::-dance:

----------


## Jemine

Ebenfalls Danke, Abi07
Trotzdem, irgendwie werd ich dieses schlechte Gewissen nicht los... Anstatt mir heute gemtlich den Film reinzuziehen, *htte* ich ja auch lernen knnen/mssen.
Gerade, weil ich grad voll lange durch Krankheit (Danke an den Arzt mit der Fehlddiagnose) relativ ausgeknocked war und nur zu den Pflichtveranstaltungen gekrochen bin, hab ich Nachholbedarf. Aber Ausruhbedarf hab ich auch... Aaaaargh  :Wand:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

***Gelscht wg Doofheit meinerseits***

----------


## Jemine

Hihi, Coxy, falscher Fred  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Korrekt, danke fr den Hinweis.

----------


## abi07

@Jemine: Eben, du hast Erholungsbedarf und das geht erstmal vor. Wenn du dich jetzt zum Lernen zwingst, kommst du nicht richtig auf die Beine. Also, richtige Pause OHNE schlechtes Gewissen machen, dann kannst du frisch und erholt in den Semesterendspurt starten.

----------


## blondie01

oh man, histo ist doch wohl das langweiligste fach der welt...
ich schreib morgen testat und hab gerade erst angefangen zu lernen...dachte ja das ist nur so ein bisschen strukturen erkennen und sagen was fr epithel/drsen/muskeln/etc, aber nee man muss ja auch noch wissen welche hormone, antikrper oder sonst irgendwas dort produziert werden...
einfach nur doof :dagegen:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> oh man, histo ist doch wohl das langweiligste fach der welt...
> ich schreib morgen testat und hab gerade erst angefangen zu lernen...dachte ja das ist nur so ein bisschen strukturen erkennen und sagen was fr epithel/drsen/muskeln/etc, aber nee man muss ja auch noch wissen welche hormone, antikrper oder sonst irgendwas dort produziert werden...
> einfach nur doof


Naja ehrlichgesagt musst du ja auch deine DD begrnden knnen, da ist etwas Hintergrundwissen schon nicht schlecht  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

blondie, ich hab morgen auch histo testat...hab da echt so meine probleme mit dem fach...war auch noch nie so spt mitm stoff dran...aber ich denk ich werd heut fertig und heut abend lern ich dann noch mit ner freundin zusammen...
wenn ich morgen bestehen sollte, dann mach ich drei kreuze und einen riiiiiiiesen freudenssprung..es wr so schn, wenn ich histo nicht mehr htte

----------


## Adrenalino

Also wenn jemand mit mir tauschen mchte, ich wrd Histo auch noch mal machen  :hmmm...:  Im Angebot: Biochemie!
Ich lern lieber, woher irgendwelche Hormone kommen als dass ich mir einhmmer, dass eine Pyruvatcarboxylase Biotin abhnging ist.. ts, das ist mir doch egal..
Naja, wayne.. da muss er durch, der Lurch..   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Adrenalino: Und nchstes Semester darfst du gleich beides auf einmal und noch viel mehr lernen - toll, oder?  :bhh: 
Da wrdest du dann sicher liebend gerne mit den "Dritties" tauschen - so wie ich jetzt gerne mit dir tauschen wrde!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tortet

Also, ich wrd ja lieber mit den Fnfties tauschen... :Blush: 

Und sptestens im Fnften gibts dann in Pathologie wieder schn viel Histo (*kopf einzieh und duck*)

----------


## Autolyse

Die letzte Woche war ne Katastrophe, so gut wie nichts getan. Es bleibt zwar vieles als passives Wissen hngen, aber vor 22 Uhr habe ich eigentlich nie angefangen, hoffentlich wird's nchste Woche besser.

----------


## leofgyth77

so..nach gemeinsamen lernen bin ich jetz komplett frustriert und deprimiert..morgen kann mir nur noch ein kleines weltwunder helfen.
werd jetz dann bald schlafen gehen, weil ich seit mittwoch nicht mehr als 4,5 stunden schlaf hatte und langsam merk ichs (:

blondie, wnsch dir morgen ganz viel erfolg fr histo und allen anderen, die ne prfung haben, natrlich auch!

----------


## abi07

@leo: Daumen sind gedrckt...und nicht immer von anderen verunsichern lassen! Ich denke auch immer: "Oh Gott, die wissen alle so viel!", aber im Endeffekt ist es in den meisten Fllen auch nicht viel mehr als bei mir.

----------


## Stromer

Pro Nacht hoffe ich fr dich leo, sonst htte ich meine Bedenken :hmmm...: 

Ich berlege immernoch, ob ich Physiologie als Ganzes oder nur als Teilklausur mitschreibe. Ich bin jetzt in dem Jahrgang nach meinem ursprnglichen, weil ich ein Baby bekam. Dadurch kann ich whlen ob ich eine Gesamtklausur schreibe (60 Fragen ber halt alles), oder zwei Teilklausuren  30 Fragen. Davon eine jetzt, die andere im Juni. Physikum ist dann im August.

Vorteile der Teilklausur:

*weniger Stoff intensiver lernbar
*bessere Physikumsvorbereitung (?)

Nachteile der TK:

*nochmal lernen in einem halben Jahr
*so ist der Stoff der 2. TK noch lnger her (hatte die Pflichtveranstaltungen letztes Jahr und wegen Schwangerschaft ausgesetzt)

Vorteile der Gesamtklausur:

*ich habs weg 
*kann mich voll auf Biochemie konzentrieren

Nachteile der GK:

*viel Stoff (bis jetzt beim Kreuzen irgendwas knapp ber 50% und noch 10 Tage Zeit)
*Vorbereitung nicht so tief mglich

Die Themen der Teilklausur decke ich schon ab (Herz, Kreislauf, Membran). Die Themen der anderen Teilklausur oder eben der Gesamtklausur wren dann eben noch Niere, Muskel, Motorik, Reflexe usw. 

Ich wei auch nicht.

----------


## risingsun

was denken sich diese chemiker eigl beim konzipieren der klausuren o_o 

gruslige altklausurensammluing, die ich da zu beackern habe

----------


## leofgyth77

puh stromer..das ist wirklich ne schwere entscheidung..wsst ich auch nicht, was ich machen soll.
und ja, 4,5 stunden pro nacht hihi

prfung lief gut..hab die prparate sofort erkannt und wurde dann nicht schriftlich, sondern mndlich geprft. es war, als htte der prfer in meinen kopf geschaut und so hat er nur sachen gefragt, die ich konnte. war sehr schn und jetz hab ich histo weg ((((:

----------


## blondie01

also bei mir war die histoklausur auch echt super...bin ja eigentlich mit der erwartung reingegangen 0 Punkte zu bekommen und soweit ich informiert bin hab ich 10 punkte geschafft...echt geil
der prof hats uns aber auch leicht gemacht, mit besserer vorbereitung wren auch 13 aufwrts drin gewesen....na ja, hab ja heute nacht bis um 2 gelernt, lnger ging nicht.

----------


## abi07

Glckwunsch @leo und Blondi!

@stromer: Ich wrde lieber jetzt die Gesamtklausur schreiben - dann hast du es weg und den Kopf frei fr andere Dinge. Und auch, wenn du glaubst, bei einer Klausur noch im Juni dann besser aufs P vorbereitet zu sein - in der Realitt ist es meist nicht so und man wird durch so etwas nur aus seinem "anderen" Lernplan rausgerissen. Besser mehr Zeit fr die reine Physikumsvorbereitung...

----------


## Medi-Mami

So, nur noch 11 Tage bis zur Integrierten und ich kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen zum lernen  :Keks:  Richtig schlimm dieses mal. 

@stromer: wenn Du realistische Chancen siehst, die Gesamtklausur zu bestehen, dann schreib alles zusammen. 50% sind doch schon mal nicht schlecht.

----------


## risingsun

heute einen tollen bib tag gehabt  :Smilie:  von 9 bis 16 uhr richtig gut lernen knnen. jetzt heut abend endlich mal entspannen .. wenn da dieser stappel psychologietexte nicht noch wr  :Keks:

----------


## leofgyth77

richtig beschissene nacht gehabt....hab mir den noro-virus eingefangen.
nachdem ich also gestern nacht hchstens 15 minuten am stck geschlafen hab, hab ich das jetz so am tag nachgeholt..hab jetz versucht zu lernen, da ja in ca einer wocher das kopftestat ansteht, aber irgendwie haut das nicht so hin.
nja...ich hab praktisch 3 versuche dafr und dann fall ich halt auch mal wo durch.

----------


## sebi86

So isses richtig...immer das positive sehen ;)

Kopf nicht hngen lassen und nochmal so richtig durchstarten im Endspurt... ;)

----------


## Stromer

@leo: Kopf lernen ist auch keine Freude - fand ich. 

Da ich bei mir sowohl gute als auch schlechte Punkte fr Teilklausur oder Gesamtklausur fand, mach ich es jetzt von der Sicherheit abhngig!
Ich habe schon sooooo oft Kamikaze-Aktionen gestartet hinsichtlich schlechter Vorbereitung und trotzdem hingehen ("Mal kucken, wie die Fragen so sind" ::-oopss: ), dass ich denke langsam sollte ich das mal richtig einschtzen. Und Drucklernen geht mit Mariella halt nicht. Deswegen lieber kleine Happen, dafr qualitativ hochwertig  :hmmm...:  Hoffe ich zumindest!

Ich hatte gestern pltzlich so einen Angst-Durchhnger, dass ich das nie-nicht schaffen kann!
Das war grausam.

lg

----------


## Incywincy

Gleich Kopf/Halstestat. Luft mir gerade gar nicht rein...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsch dir ganz viel erfolg dafr! bzw hoffe, du hast es gut hinter dich gebracht.
meins ist am donnerstag...

----------


## Zanza

Incywincy, ich hoffe, dein Testat ist gut gelaufen und Leofgyth, hoffe deins wird gut laufen!

Bh, ich hab grad gar keine Lust mehr auf Physik, es nervt mich einfach nurnoch... hab jetzt mal mit Altklausuren angefangen und irgendwie ist es echt komisch, bei manchen kreuz ich 70% und mehr und bei manchen nichtmal 50%! Aber ich hab ja noch ne Woche...
Dafr bin ich grad mit Biochemie und Physio ganz gut dabei fr die Zellbioklausur, nur mit der Zellbiologie haperts noch so ein bisschen, das ist so viel einfach nur stupides Auswendiglernen... da konnte ich mich noch nicht zu aufraffen... Aber ich bin ja Anhngerin der Theorie "Man wei immer mehr als man glaubt"... Hoffe nur, dass sich das auch bewahrheitet!

----------


## abi07

> Ich hatte gestern pltzlich so einen Angst-Durchhnger, dass ich das nie-nicht schaffen kann!
> Das war grausam.


Das hab ich gerade jeden zweiten Tag (mindestens) - ist vermutlich normal. Zumindest geht es gerade gefhlt jedem so, mit dem ich rede (Nicht-Mediziner eingeschlossen)...bei allen steht gerade irgendeine wichtige Prfung an - wer neigt da nicht mal zu Verzweiflungsanfllen?

----------


## dos

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass man in der Klausur Allgemeine Histologie im ersten Semester nach Phospholipase C gefragt wird?

----------


## papiertiger

ja. kann passieren ^^

(wobei unsere Klausurersteller ja eher die GAG geliebt haben... :Love: )



mh. die Zeit luft mal wieder, anatomisch. Mittwoch steht Bauch/Becken an. Noch viel zu tun  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Nibras

Wow... ich hab hier schon so lang nichtmehr reingeschaut! Aber nun mchte ich mich auch nochmal auskotzen  :Big Grin: 
Nchsten Dienstag Biochemie II und direkt Donnerstag Physio II... zu schaffen? Ein Wunder wre ntig! Dass die in Dsseldorf auch solche idiotischen Termine haben...

----------


## Jemine

> mh. die Zeit luft mal wieder, anatomisch. Mittwoch steht Bauch/Becken an. Noch viel zu tun


Bei mir auch! Eben grad Bio geschrieben (samstags *grummel* wer hat solche blden Ideen??) und bis Mittwoch Becken/Bein...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Histologie am Montag  :kotzen:

----------


## sebi86

Dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein  :Smilie: 

Montag Zwischenklausur...Blut und Bewegungsapparat...*bm*

Der Leistenkanal und die Achselhhle sind zur Zeit meine besten Freunde ;)

----------


## Katjaaa

> Bei mir auch! Eben grad Bio geschrieben (samstags *grummel* wer hat solche blden Ideen??) und bis Mittwoch Becken/Bein...


ich vertreib mir noch die Zeit inner Bib, bis wir endlich mal Bio schreiben knnen. ich bin mal gespannt, ob das kreuzen wirklich so viel gebracht hat;)

ich wnsch euch ein schnes Wochenende!

----------


## blondie01

so da schlie ich mich jetzt gleich mal an...nachdem ich zwar histo und bio gut berstanden und bestanden habe, kommt nun noch ana und termi auf mich zu...termi naja ist mir so ziemlich egal...
aber ana ist mndlich vor meinen komilitonen und berhaupt ber die allgemeine anatomie, so ein schei, das ist alles und nichts....auerdem reine glckssache mit welchem thema man drankommt und welchen prfer man bekommt....ist echt deprimierend, kann auch gar nicht einschtzen wie viel ich zu welchem thema lernen soll...
ach ist doch alles doof gerade

----------


## Incywincy

Danke fr's Daumendrcken, Testat lief super. Nur noch ZNS und ich sag Danke, Anatomie...

----------


## abi07

> Danke fr's Daumendrcken, Testat lief super. Nur noch ZNS und ich sag Danke, Anatomie...


Erstmal Glckwunsch, aber nicht zu frh freuen - bses P kommt ja auch noch...aber grundstzlich ein super Gefhl, den Schein zu haben!

----------


## Elena1989

Am Dienstag ist Testat bere Obere Extremitt und Dorsale Rumpfwand, aber irgendwie fehlt mir grad so die Motivation. Einerseits hab ich das Gefhl, ich kann gar nix, andererseits bin ich mir aber sicher, dass ich alles einigermaen kann und das begnstigt irgendwie mein Motivationsproblem... Und ich kann diese verdammte Obere Extremitt einfach nich mehr sehen.....
Ich knnte natrlich mit der unteren Ex fr nchste Woche anfangen, oder mal ausnahmsweise Chemie lernen (Wobei mich das "130 Aufgaben gemacht und immer noch kein Lerneffekt vorhanden" auch nur irgendwie demotiviert) oder meine Englischhausaufgabe fertig machen oder Bio lernen... 
Aber ich hab soooo was von Null Motivation, das ist so schlimm... Wieso sinkt bei mir die Motivation immer genau vor Prfungen?? 

Sorry, musst ich grad mal loswerden ^^

----------


## abi07

> oder meine Englischhausuafgabe fertig machen


Okay...was hab ich verpasst???

----------


## Elena1989

> Okay...was hab ich verpasst???


Wahlfach Medical Englisch ^^
War am Anfang echt entspannend und nur mit seeeeehr wenig Aufwand verbunden aber seit Januar hat sie irgendwie einen... sagen wir mal merkwrdigen Ehrgeiz entwickelt. 
Sie berechnet unsere Noten aus was wei ich wie vielen Einzelhausaufgaben und als Abschlussarbeit mssen wir ihr jetzt ein 1000 Wrter umfassendes Essay ber die Unterschiede des deutschen und amerikanischen Gesundheitswesens liefern... Ich hab ja auch sonst nix zu tun, aber wenigstens ist dann dieses Wahlfach weg...

----------


## abi07

Ach so, das wrde das erklren... :hmmm...:  
Hat sich nur so nach lang vergangenen Zeiten angehrt...

----------


## risingsun

konnte man denn nicht vorher anhand der scheinvergabekriterien sehen, dass man sich damit solch ne arbeit aufhalst oO klingt echt tzend

----------


## Elena1989

> konnte man denn nicht vorher anhand der scheinvergabekriterien sehen, dass man sich damit solch ne arbeit aufhalst oO klingt echt tzend


Oh nein... am Anfang des Semesters meinte sie noch, wir schreiben keine Klausur... (wird zwar gefordert, aber sie meinte, das biegen wir irgendwie anders hin).
Jetzt meinte sie im Dezember, wir mssen doch eine schreiben und da fing sie dann auch mit ihren Hausaufgaben an (die sich seit Mitte Januar exponentiell gehuft haben). Naja.. unsere Klausur entfllt jetzt, dafr mssen wir eben dieses Essay schreiben mit 1000 Wrtern.
Ehrlich, bin froh, wenn das vorbei ist, wobei das natrlich trotzdem mal was anderes ist, als Anatomie lernen ^^

----------


## Zanza

Ooooh, Englischhausaufgabe! Ich schreib die fr dich, wenn du dafr meine Physikklausur bestehst ;)

Es kotzt mich einfach nurnoch an, wieso will das nicht in meinen Kopf? Ich hoffe ja, dass einfach nur overflow in meinem Gehirn ist und ich nicht wirklich so doof bin ;)
Aber trotzdem hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wieso manche Klausuren so bescheuert sind und manche echt gut. Hab grad eine mit 80% gekreuzt und eine mit knapp 50, das ist doch nicht normal! Noch 5 Tage zum Lernen, wobei 4 Tage danach die doofe Zellbioklausur ist...
Bh!!!!
Wnsch euch allen ne gute Nacht...

----------


## Muriel

Wenn Physik noch so ist wie vor zehn Jahren, dann reichen doch 33%  zum Bestehen (wobei die damals uerst schwer zu erreichen waren...). Aber es soll sich ja kurz nach mir was gendert haben, was zwar mit einer deutlich hheren Bestehensgrenze, aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel leichteren Klausuren einhergegangen sein soll. Du hast jedenfalls mein vollstes Mitleid  :Keks:  Das Einzige, was ich von Zellbio noch wei: Alpha6/Beta4 sind die Untereinheiten des Kollagens IV der Basalmembran  :bhh:  Keine Ahnung, wofr ich DAS je wieder brauchen sollte, aber es brannte sich in mein Hirn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh man..jetz hab ich den stoff frs kopftestat einmal gelernt am wochenende und jetz kann ich schon wieder voll viel nicht, was ich am freitag gelernt hab..ist echt zum verzweifeln.
schn, dass mein prfer mkg chirurg ist...

----------


## Scip

@ Muriel: "Das Einzige, was ich von Zellbio noch wei: Alpha6/Beta4 sind die Untereinheiten des Kollagens IV der Basalmembran  Keine Ahnung, wofr ich DAS je wieder brauchen sollte, aber es brannte sich in mein Hirn "

-> Du bist ja auch kein Hautarzt geworden, sonst httest du folgendes geschrieben: Alpha6/Beta4 sind die Untereinheiten des *Integrins* der Hemidesmosomen, welches z.B. ber Laminine mit dem Kollagen IV der Basalmembran in Verbindung steht.......

*ich konnte das einfach nicht so stehen lassen...

Gru
Scip

----------


## Zanza

@Muriel: Also, so schwer ist unsere Klausur nun wirklich nicht, und ja, die Bestehensgrenze ist angehoben worden und bei 60%. Aber danke fr den  :Keks:   :Grinnnss!: 
Was bei mir wohl fr immer hngen bleiben wird sind die Caspasenkaskaden (tolles Wort!) und die histone tail modification, letzteres mit schweizer Akzent...  :Grinnnss!: 

So, werde mich jetzt aufmachen ins Grne... auch Lernraum im Klinikum genannt, bin auch schon passend komplementrfarben angezogen  :bhh:

----------


## Muriel

> @ Muriel: "Das Einzige, was ich von Zellbio noch wei: Alpha6/Beta4 sind die Untereinheiten des Kollagens IV der Basalmembran  Keine Ahnung, wofr ich DAS je wieder brauchen sollte, aber es brannte sich in mein Hirn "
> 
> -> Du bist ja auch kein Hautarzt geworden, sonst httest du folgendes geschrieben: Alpha6/Beta4 sind die Untereinheiten des *Integrins* der Hemidesmosomen, welches z.B. ber Laminine mit dem Kollagen IV der Basalmembran in Verbindung steht.......
> 
> *ich konnte das einfach nicht so stehen lassen...
> 
> Gru
> Scip


Es gibt kaum etwas, was mir noch egaler wre  :bhh:

----------


## Autolyse

> Es gibt kaum etwas, was mir noch egaler wre


Muss das ein schnes Leben sein...mir fallen da ad hoc noch 1000 Dinge ein, die mir noch wesentlich gleichgltiger sind.

----------


## Der Pete

> Wow... ich hab hier schon so lang nichtmehr reingeschaut! Aber nun mchte ich mich auch nochmal auskotzen 
> Nchsten Dienstag Biochemie II und direkt Donnerstag Physio II... zu schaffen? Ein Wunder wre ntig! Dass die in Dsseldorf auch solche idiotischen Termine haben...


Japp baby, morgen Biochemie. Bin ja echt mal gespannt. Ich kann einfach nimmer  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elluschka

Bin zur Zeit total frustriert. Eine 2wchige Krankheit und stndige Erkltungen haben mir fast das ganze Semester ruiniert.  :kotzen: 

Das erste Anatomie-Prptestat musste ich nachholen, weil ich whrend des ersten Termins kampfunfhig krank war. Dadurch habe ich Zeit fr alle anderen Fcher (Physio, Biochemie) verloren. Gut, die Psycho-Klausur war vom Lernaufwand berschaubar, die habe ich gleich bestanden. Aber dann.... Letzte Woche hatte ich 3 Prfungen: Biochemie-Klausur - durchgefallen, 2. Prptestat (und damit Abschluss des Prpkurses) - zum Glck bestanden, Physio-Klausur - durchgefallen.  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

Ich hatte einfach nicht genug Zeit zum Lernen und habe irgendwie auch kein Zufallsglck beim Kreuzen wie manch anderer. In 3 Tagen nun Histo. Meine Motivation ist so am Boden :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss: 
Und dann noch den ganzen Mrz Krankenpflegepraktikum...

Ich wei zwar, dass es an den Umstnden liegt, aber komme mir gegenber meinen Kommilitonen wie der letzte Honk vor. 

Hat irgendjemand von Euch eine Tasse Motivation fr mich???

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hat irgendjemand von Euch eine Tasse Motivation fr mich???


Ja ich, hier kommt sie...... und dazu nen  :Keks: 

Kopf nicht hngen lassen, die meisten Studenten haben mal etwas Berg-Tal-Fahrt in einem Semester, das wird schon werden, glaubs dem alten Sack (also mir)  :hmmm...: 

Gre

----------


## Elluschka

@coxy-baby

Merci! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich htte gern ein gesetzliches Verbot von Blackouts, wer is dafr?

----------


## Zanza

Ich!!!!

Nur allgemeine Vorsichtsmanahme oder ist was doofes passiert?  :grrrr....:

----------


## THawk

Eluschka, eine der wichtigsten Lehren im Medizinstudium: Was deine Kommilitonen ber dich denken, ist vllig egal! Du weit, wieso du durch gefallen bist, deine Freunde werden es sicherlich auch einschtzen knnen und was der gesamte Rest der Brigade denkt, ist unwichtig.
Schlussendlich haben die nmlich auch ihre Macken, nur dass viele diese kleineren oder greren Probleme geschickt verstecken und sie daher perfekt ausschauen. Sind sie aber alle nicht.

Also setz dich vor's Histo-Buch und lern fr dich!  :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg, lass dich nicht unterkriegen.

----------


## altalena

letztes anatomietestat bestanden.....  ::-dance:  .... nie wieder prppen. ich bin so froh, meine gte, wie ich diesen kurs GEHASST habe!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich bin so froh, meine gte, wie ich diesen kurs GEHASST habe!!!


Endlich mal jemand der es zugibt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratuliere altalena!!!
ich hab mein letztes testat am donnerstag..hoffentlich (:

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich!!!!
> 
> Nur allgemeine Vorsichtsmanahme oder ist was doofes passiert?


Bin heute wegen so nem doofen Ding durchs Anatomietestat gefallen. Konnte gestern noch alles, hab letzte Woche im Eigenstudium wirklich alles gefunden und heute: Hab nur Unsinn geredet... Ging damit los, dass ich den Musculus bracioradialis nicht sofort gefunden habe (dabei hatte ich den im Eiegnstudium sofort), dann war ich total verunsichert und hab die Sachen entweder nicht gefunden oder Unsinn geredet...

Aber als Vorsichtsmanahme sollte das eingefhrt werden um allen anderen sowas zu ersparen. Blackouts sind doch echt was bldes.

@altalena: Herzlichen Glckwunsch. ich hasse Prpkurs auch. Wie die Pest, ich kann einfach nicht prppen, aber da gehr ich bei uns auch eher zur Minderheit... ^^

----------


## Zanza

Oh, das tut mir Leid fr dich  :grrrr....:   :Keks: 
Aber weit du, es lag nicht daran, dass du nicht gelernt hast oder es einfach nicht kannst, sondern war einfach doof. Kann doch jedem mal passieren und ist auch kein Weltuntergang! Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Erfolg fr die Wiederholung!  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: altalena, von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:  HAst du jetzt den Schein oder kommt da noch ne Klausur?

Ich bin so frustriert! Ich komm einfach mit Physik nicht klar, ich wei auch nicht, wieso. Ich mach so bescheuerte Fehler und krebse bei den Altklausuren die ganze Zeit so um die 60% rum (aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich bei den Probeklausuren immer 80% oder so, die scheinen irgendwie wesentlich einfacher zu sein, obwohls die gleichen Fragen sind), was ja an sich reicht, aber ich hab irgendwie Panik, dass es dann in der Klausur eben 59% und nicht 61% werden und ich hab definitiv keine Lust, mir den ganzen Spa nochmal anzutun im Mrz!
Dafr gehts mit Zellbio bergauf... ich hab zwar die Punkte nicht zusammengezhlt, aber die eine Altklausur, die ich heut mal angeschaut hab, lief gar nicht mal so schlecht vom Gefhl her! Auch wenns durchaus noch einiges an Detailwissen gibt, was ich noch nicht habe... Aber im Gegensatz zu Physik bin ich da schon zuversichtlicher...

----------


## Elena1989

@Zanza: Naja, ist ja eh nicht zu ndern. Heute Morgen war ich relativ frustriert, aber jetzt ist wieder gut  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Gibt Schlimmeres als nicht bestandene Anatomietestate ^^

Ich wnsch dir, dass das klappt mit Physik! Wenn's in den Probeklausuren so gut luft, wieso sollte es dann in der richtigen nicht laufen?  :Big Grin: 
Habt ihr dann eigentlich noch ne andere Bioklausur irgendwann? Ich les immer nur von eurer berchtigten Zellbioklausur  :Big Grin:  Was ist mit Genetik? Habt ihr das wann anders? Wir ham nmlich nur dieses Semester Bio...
Ich hab nchste Woche dann eben zwei Anatomietestate (Noch ein regulres, untere Extremitt plus ventrale Rumpfwand, und eben mein Nachholtestat), sowie Termiklausur, Bioklausur und Chemieklausur.. 
Termi wird ja wohl hinhauen, Bio mit Glck und in Chemie fall ich zu 99% durch, aber da sowieso im Schnitt immer jeder 2. durchfllt ist das net so tragisch ^^

----------


## Zanza

Sollte da wohl mal ein paar Sachen nher erlutern  :hmmm...: 

in Physik: Probeklausur=Klausur, die jedes Jahr vor der eigentlichen Klausur von den Physikern erstellt wird, hat nur 10 Fragen und ich hab das Gefhl, dass die tendenziell einfacher ist; da hab ich auch immer diese 80%.
Altklausur=die Klausuren, die die Jahrgnge vor uns tatschlich dann auch geschrieben haben. Haben die reale Anzahl an Fragen und da krebs ich bei besagten 60% rum.

"Zellbio" ist bei uns ein harmlos klingender Name fr eine relativ heftige Klausur. Wir haben hier ja Modellstudiengang und naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagen nur in den ersten beiden Semestern. Wir haben dieses Semester Zellbio I und nchstes Zellbio II, wobei sich das Ganze dann aus Bio/Evolution, Zellbiologie (also, was machen die ganzen Organellen und der Kram), Physiologie und Biochemie zusammensetzt, im 2. Semester kommen da dann noch Histo und Humangenetik dazu. Die Zellbioklausur ist also Physio, Bio und Biochemie zusammen, nicht, wie der Name vermuten lsst, nur Zellbio  :hmmm...: 

Und Elena, das mit Chemie wird bestimmt nur halb so wild, bei uns gabs auch so Gerchte von wegen Durchfallquote mindestens 50%, obwohl die Bestehensgrenze auf 50% runter gesetzt wurde... bei uns dann doch eher Horrorgeschichte gewesen, die Bestehensgrenze war zwar 50%, aber da waren dann auch nurnoch 15% durchgefallen!
Ich wrde auch gerne nochmal Termi schreiben, das war irgendwie schn, auch wenn mir der dumme Levator nicht eingefallen ist... echt, ich sitz da und mir fllt jeder doofe Muskel ein, so Sachen wie constrictor und depressor, nur auf "levator" kam ich einfach nicht... na ja, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren  :hmmm...: 

Ich bin ja mal auf die Durchfallquote von Zellbio gespannt... ich glaub, ich habs schonmal geschrieben, aber die Gerchte gehen von 50% bis 80% durchgefallen... wobei ich letzteres von jemandem hab, der letztes Jahr dreimal durchgefallen ist und jetzt den Kurs wiederholt, also wahrscheinlich eher nicht soo glaubwrdig  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

> Endlich mal jemand der es zugibt.



Bin ich die Erste, die das zugibt?? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so viele Begeisterung vortuschen  :hmmm...: 

@Zanza: Nee,den gibt es erst, wenn ich den Neurokurs im 4. geschafft hab.... na ja, trotzdem bin ick saufroh!!!!

----------


## Elena1989

> Sollte da wohl mal ein paar Sachen nher erlutern 
> 
> in Physik: Probeklausur=Klausur, die jedes Jahr vor der eigentlichen Klausur von den Physikern erstellt wird, hat nur 10 Fragen und ich hab das Gefhl, dass die tendenziell einfacher ist; da hab ich auch immer diese 80%.
> Altklausur=die Klausuren, die die Jahrgnge vor uns tatschlich dann auch geschrieben haben. Haben die reale Anzahl an Fragen und da krebs ich bei besagten 60% rum.
> 
> "Zellbio" ist bei uns ein harmlos klingender Name fr eine relativ heftige Klausur. Wir haben hier ja Modellstudiengang und naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagen nur in den ersten beiden Semestern. Wir haben dieses Semester Zellbio I und nchstes Zellbio II, wobei sich das Ganze dann aus Bio/Evolution, Zellbiologie (also, was machen die ganzen Organellen und der Kram), Physiologie und Biochemie zusammensetzt, im 2. Semester kommen da dann noch Histo und Humangenetik dazu. Die Zellbioklausur ist also Physio, Bio und Biochemie zusammen, nicht, wie der Name vermuten lsst, nur Zellbio 
> 
> Und Elena, das mit Chemie wird bestimmt nur halb so wild, bei uns gabs auch so Gerchte von wegen Durchfallquote mindestens 50%, obwohl die Bestehensgrenze auf 50% runter gesetzt wurde... bei uns dann doch eher Horrorgeschichte gewesen, die Bestehensgrenze war zwar 50%, aber da waren dann auch nurnoch 15% durchgefallen!
> Ich wrde auch gerne nochmal Termi schreiben, das war irgendwie schn, auch wenn mir der dumme Levator nicht eingefallen ist... echt, ich sitz da und mir fllt jeder doofe Muskel ein, so Sachen wie constrictor und depressor, nur auf "levator" kam ich einfach nicht... na ja, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren 
> ...


Gut, was Altklausuren sind, wei ich ^^ Das mit der Probeklausur war mir neu, aber auch wenn du bei den Altklausuren nur bei 60% rumkrebst: Immerhin!  :Big Grin:  Ich treibe mich bei Chemie-Altklausuren bei etwa 10% rum ^^

Okay.. das mit eurer Zellbioklausur klingt echt hart. Ich hab schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die bei euch echt heftig sein soll, aber was da so alles dabei ist, klingt echt bel... Viel Glck!!

Naja, also, die Gerchte heien bei uns in Chemie durchaus 50% Durchfallquote... Soll teilweise sogar schon hher gewesen sein... Und naja, ich kann mich ja nur an dem tollen bungsbuch orientieren, dass es von unserem CHemiedozent gibt (aus denen nimmt er die Klausuraufgaben, d.h. man muss es sich eigentlich kaufen) und da schaff ich es auf Minuspunkte...  :dumdiddeldum...: 
Aber wie gesagt, das is mir egal, dafr wurden ja die Wiederholungsklausuren eingerichtet und wenn ich Chemie jetzt nciht besteh, dann sptestens nchsten Februar mit den Erstis ^^

----------


## Zanza

Ja, unsere Physiker sind auch die einzigen, die sowas wie mit den Probeklausuren machen... die haben aber auch die Altklausuren mit Lsungen auf ihrer Homepage und stehen ganz offen dazu, dass man, wenn man die gut kann, auch gut durch die Klausur kommen sollte...

Wann ist denn bei euch Chemie? Bei uns war der Dozent zwar irgendwie eine absolute Schnarchnase, aber der Zeeck ist hier die Bibel, einmal von vorne bis hinten lesen, zack, Klausur bestanden  :hmmm...: 
Zum Glck gabs bei uns aber keine Minuspunkte, die man mitnehmen konnte/man hatte immerhin bei jeder Aufgabe null Punkte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Wann ist denn bei euch Chemie? Bei uns war der Dozent zwar irgendwie eine absolute Schnarchnase, aber der Zeeck ist hier die Bibel, einmal von vorne bis hinten lesen, zack, Klausur bestanden


Fr AC vielleicht,
fr OC wars dermaen bertrieben, was unser netter Prof da gemacht hat..
Naja, etwas Losglck beim Multiple Choice der OC und ein guter AC Teil hat mich da noch gerettet. :Top:

----------


## papiertiger

hat die Klausur jetzt eigentlich Margaretha gestellt oder der Neue?  Hab mich neulich mit nem Kommilitonen von Dir unterhalten, und der meinte, Margaretha sei doch nich weg (dachte eigentlich der sei nach uns in den Ruhestand gegangen)

Wenn Margaretha:  *grins* jaja.. im Zweifelsfalle Phosgen und alpha/beta D-Glucose ankreuzen.  Die Fragen sind zwar heavy, aber mit Altklausuren is das zu schaffen, viel Neues denkt er sich nich aus.



hier: Vorletztes Anatomietestat htten wir dann auch in der Tasche.  :Smilie:   Nur noch eine Woche Prpkurs. Geil. Bin da auch nich so der Fan von. ;)

----------


## Zanza

Herzlichen Glckwunsch tiger, das letzte Testat schaffst du auch noch  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich freu mir hier grad nen Loch in den Bauch, so langsam gehts aufwrts mit mir und Physik, seit ich rausgefunden hab, dass man im Zweifelsfall einfach in mgh=0.5mv einsetzen muss  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn ich noch den ein oder anderen wirklich dummen Fehler mache (am liebsten: vergessen, km/h in m/s umzurechnen und solche Geschichten), aber das wird auch noch!
Und gestern hab ich auch mal ne Zellbioaltklausur wirklich ausgefllt und dann die Punkte gezhlt und das lief auch... und ich hab jetzt mal Leute fr nchste Woche zum Geburtstag feiern eingeladen und alle wollen kommen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab heut auch schon ein bisschen Sport gemacht und der Himmel ist fast ein bisschen blau und ich hab wider Erwarten richtig gute Laune, so sollte es immer sein!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Boah wie sehr mich das nervt stndig so lang zwischen den Veranstaltungen frei zu haben. Ich mein, da kann ich zwar n paar Sachen in der Bibliothek lernen und so, aber dennoch. Und nach Hause fahren lohnt sich nicht, weil ich nicht aus Mannheim komme  :Frown:

----------


## Stromer

Habe soviel gerlent und nun glatt vergessen, die Praktikumsprotokolle anzuschauen :Hh?:  Und jetzt habe ich keinen Elan mehr!

Es ist wirklich schlimm. Da lernt man und macht und dann hat man die Aussicht auf einen Misserfolg! Wenn ich die anderen hre, was die Prof. da alles reingepackt hat  :grrrr....: 

Naja morgen um 10 isses vorbei!

----------


## melba_

viel erfolg!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ stromer: auch von mir viel Erfolg/Glck!

----------


## Stromer

Danke, danke, gehe jetzt ins Bett.  ::-winky:

----------


## Jemine

Ooooooooooooooooh Maaaaaaaaaaann!
Was bitte ist mit mir los??? WAS???
Heute das letzte Anatomie-Testat Becken/Bein bestanden, aber nur mit Hngen und Wrgen (obwohl ich mich eigentlich den Umstnden entsprechend relativ gut vorbereitet gefhlt habe und im Testst stand ich dann doch da wie der letzte Honk). Beim Oberanatomiechef hchstpersnlich. Und ich kann mich irgendwie gar nicht so richtig freuen, dass ich durch bin  :Nixweiss:  Ich glaube einfach, *weil* es bei ihm war und er irgwendwe generell anscheinend schon deprimiert war von der Leistung der Prflinge heute. Mir tuts irgendwie leid, dass er sich so ein Geblubber den ganzen Tag anhren mute und mit mir selber bin ich auch gar nicht zufrieden. Was ist da los mit mir? Wo ist das schne Juuuhuuuu-Bestanden-Gefhl?

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, das tolle gefhl kommt ganz bestimmt!
und ganz egal, wie du bestanden hast, du hast es verdient dich zu freuen!

so, mir gehts grad richtig beschissen, bin dermaen nervs wegen dem kopf-testat morgen. ich wills einfach nur hinter mich bringen und durch sein.
ich geh jetz noch mal die vegetative innervation vom kopf durch und dann versuch ich mal zu schlafen....

allen, die morgen eine prfung haben, ganz viel erfolg!

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ich hoffe, das kommt noch! 
Ich war dermaen nervs heute Morgen, SO nervs war ich sonst nicht.

Wnsch dir ganz viel Erfolg fr morgen  :Top: 
Hau rein!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Jemine: Auch wenn du dich noch nich so freuen kannst: Glckwunsch. 

@leo: Viel Erfolg, drck dir die Daumen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ooooooooooooooooh Maaaaaaaaaaann!
> Was bitte ist mit mir los??? WAS???


Ach Quatsch, Becken-Bein ist das Thema beim Alten, hat er Dr.-Arbeit drber geschrieben und prft er im Rigorosum auch selbst.
Also Alles Gut, freu dich auf Halbzeit!

----------


## Jemine

Der Beckenboden war schon ne harte Nummer  ::-oopss: 
Halbzeit ist noch nicht ganz (aber hast recht, der Schreckensbrocken Anatomie ist erstmal weg *jubel*), nchste Woche noch Physik und Sozio - ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich fr Sozio lernen soll, war stolze 3x in dieser komischen VL - und, dass ich in die Physikgeneralklausur mu, steht auch zu 99,99% fest, es sei denn, ich schaffe pltzlich 96% in der Klausur. Und DAS halte ich in meinem Fall fr unmglich.
Wenn ich wegen Physik gleich nen Jahr dranhngen mu, flippe ich aus...

So, bin gestern erstmal nach Hause gefahren, Zwischenstopp bei meinen Eltern, lecker was gegessen und nachher gehts weiter zum Freund, den hab ich ewig nimmer gesehen  :Love: 

Drcke allen, die heute ne Prfung haben die Daumen!

----------


## Jemine

Ok, Freude ist angekommen!  ::-dance:   :Party:   ::-dance:   :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

WOHOOOOOOOOOOO
kopf-testat bestanden!
nie wieder prp-testate!!!!!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Glckwunsch!!

Oh hilfe, ich brauch dringend Semesterferien!! Es sind aber immernoch drei Wochen bis dahin *seuftz*

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch an alle, die ihre Prfungen bestanden haben  :Party: 

Jemine, beim Oberchef mit R.? Da hatte ich haargenau das gleiche Gefhl in meinem Neuroana-Testat bei ihm. Letzten Endes waren wir zu viert 1,5 h da drin, haben totalen Mist von uns gegeben. Eine war ganz gut, aber 3 von 4 Leuten durchfallen lassen .... dazu isser halt zu nett  :Nixweiss: 
Er hat einen durchfallen lassen, wo gar nix kam und Kommilitonin und mir Standpauke gehalten, dass wir uns da blo nix drauf einbilden und uns schon gar nicht fr groe Neuroanatomen halten sollen .... und ich war eigentlich gut vorbereitet, hatte 1 Lcke, von der ich nix wute, eins, wo ich dachte, VL-Stoff reicht aus. Dazu noch ein Prparat , was ich persnlich nie vorher gesehen hatte. Genau diese eine Lcke hat er getroffen plus die unbekannte und der VL-Stoff reichte leider nicht  :Oh nee...: 
Ich htte mich da auf alle Flle durchfallen lassen, das war sooooo peinlich, noch dazu vor IHM ... aber was soll's, bestanden ist bestanden. War mein einziges Testat, wo ich mit so nem Gefhl raus bin. Beim n. Mal lufts wieder besser  :Keks: 
Also dann noch viel Energie fr die letzten Klausuren (meine letzte ist am 5.3.  :Hh?: )  ::-winky:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Hihi, ich erinnere mich an ein Testat (Rumpfwand) bei dem Oberanatom R., bei dem er mir als Anfang eine Rippe in die Hand drckte und meinte, ob das auch ein Wirbelkrper (wie bei den drei Mitprflingen vorher) sei... ich war so aufgeregt.... "h, nein,... h... da ist... hhh.... .... .... also, h,.... Costa!" Oh Mann.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> Glckwunsch an alle, die ihre Prfungen bestanden haben 
> 
> Jemine, beim Oberchef mit R.? Da hatte ich haargenau das gleiche Gefhl in meinem Neuroana-Testat bei ihm. Letzten Endes waren wir zu viert 1,5 h da drin, haben totalen Mist von uns gegeben. Eine war ganz gut, aber 3 von 4 Leuten durchfallen lassen .... dazu isser halt zu nett 
> Er hat einen durchfallen lassen, wo gar nix kam und Kommilitonin und mir Standpauke gehalten, dass wir uns da blo nix drauf einbilden und uns schon gar nicht fr groe Neuroanatomen halten sollen .... und ich war eigentlich gut vorbereitet, hatte 1 Lcke, von der ich nix wute, eins, wo ich dachte, VL-Stoff reicht aus. Dazu noch ein Prparat , was ich persnlich nie vorher gesehen hatte. Genau diese eine Lcke hat er getroffen plus die unbekannte und der VL-Stoff reichte leider nicht 
> Ich htte mich da auf alle Flle durchfallen lassen, das war sooooo peinlich, noch dazu vor IHM ... aber was soll's, bestanden ist bestanden. War mein einziges Testat, wo ich mit so nem Gefhl raus bin. Beim n. Mal lufts wieder besser 
> Also dann noch viel Energie fr die letzten Klausuren (meine letzte ist am 5.3. )




Ja, bei IHM! Ich glaub, ich htt mich gestern nicht so mies gefhlt, htt er uns alle durchfallen lassen. Also ne Truppe aus ner anderen SG ist anscheinend komplett bei ihm durchgrasselt...  :Oh nee...: 
Ne Standpauke haben wir auch bekommen.  :Woow:  Er hat aber wirklich genauestens meine/unsere Lcken getroffen *seufz*
Wobei man bei einem Mitprfling eher von einer gi... Nein, sowas sag ich nicht, das ist gemein  :Blush: 
Warum nimmt man sich ein gefhlt mieses, aber dennoch bestandenes Testat denn so zu Herzen? Vielleicht, eben, weil es bei *ihm* war  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mbali

Letzte Klausur des Semesters gerade geschrieben und so richtig ordentlich verhauen  :Traurig: 
Da freu ich mich jetzt nichtmal auf die Ferien...  :kotzen:

----------


## Zanza

@Jemine und alle anderen, die was bestanden haben: Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 

@Mbali: Oh, das tut mir Leid fr dich  :grrrr....:  Was wars denn? Und bist du sicher, dass es nichts geworden ist? Vielleicht hast du ja wider Erwarten ein paar Sachen doch richtig gemacht und es ist gar nicht so schlimm oder die Bestehensgrenze wird runtergesetzt  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn ich da bestimmt nicht das beste Vorbild bin, aber geheult wird erst, wenns endgltig ist  :hmmm...:  (In freier Interpretation von "geheult wird erst, wenns komisch absteht oder blutet".)

Ich schreib gleich Physik... und wei nicht so richtig, ob ich mich gut oder schlecht vorbereitet fhlen soll... ich hab alle Altfragen echt drauf jetzt und bis letztes Jahr bestanden die Klausuren zu 95% aus Altfragen, nur letztes Jahr haben die sich gedacht, sie mssten sich mal was neues einfallen lassen... Allerdings sind da dann auch gleich mal ziemlich viele durchgefallen, also hoffe ich, dass die keine Lust haben, dass so viele nochmal die Klausur wiederholen mssen und unsere Klausur auch aus Altfragen besteht... wenn nicht, bin ich nmlich aufgeschmissen  :Blush: 
Aber wird schon, irgendwie...
Und dann ist erstmal ein bisschen Wochenende und heut abend mach ich mit meinem Freund irgendwas schnes... mal schaun, was wir dann machen! Und ab morgen gehts dann in den Zellbioendspurt...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Stromer

Ich denke, er/sie spricht von der Biochemieklausur. Mbali, tut mir leid! Ist ja auch ein Ding Physiologie-Klausur und dann Biochem mit den Themen Stoffwechsel und mol. Genetik :Meine Meinung:  Das ist ein derartiges Riesenstoffgebiet. Und das mit der Bestehensgrenze runtersetzen, gibt es nicht, da wir neben Kreuzfragen auch Freitextfragen haben :Nixweiss: 

@mbali:

Vielleicht ist es trstlich fr dich zu wissen, dass die erste Klausur blicherweise ein Schock ist! Klotz richtig ran, die nchsten Themen werden besser :Keks: 

lg und mach dir trotzdem schne Ferien

----------


## Mbali

Ja, die bse Biochemie...  :kotzen: 
Nun ja, ich glaube dieses Mal kann ich mir das Ergebnis nicht einmal schnreden... *seufz*

Jetzt hab ich wenigstens was zu tun ber die Ferien  :Friedenstaube: 

edit: Stromer, mein Avatar ist eine rosa Maus -> ich bin ein Mdchen ;)

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Zanza: wie ist Physik gelaufen??

Man ich hng hier gerade irgendwie fest, mein Kopf will nich mehr.. und ich hab mal wieder Angst zu wenig zu lernen und die Klausur (die erst in zwei Wochen ist!!!) dann nich zu bestehen.. ach hilfe.
Hat jemand ne Bratpfanne zur Hand und mag sie mal ber meinen Schdel ziehen?

----------


## Mbali

Ich htte da ein Nudelholz, wenn dir das auch recht ist?!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich htte da ein Nudelholz, wenn dir das auch recht ist?!


*g* solang keine Holzsplitter in meinem Kopf hngenbleiben, ist mir das Nudelholz auch recht   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mbali

aber so mit Holzsplittern schaut es dramatischer aus, was ien Vorteil wre, wenn du dich doch krank schreiben lassen willst ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zanza

Physik war ok, danke der Nachfrage  :Grinnnss!: 
Nicht der groe Durchbruch und auch fast keine Altfragen (war ja klar...), aber bestanden hab ich wohl! Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich mindestens die Hlfte der geratenen Fragen schonmal falsch geraten hab... deswegen gewinn ich auch nie im Lotto...  :Grinnnss!: 
So. Jetzt mach ich mich mal auf den Weg zu nem Freund, noch nen bisschen nett zusammensitzen und ein bisschen was trinken... wenigstens ein bisschen muss das ja gefeiert werden, auch wenns dann morgen mit dem Zellbiolernen weitergeht...
Wnsch euch allen noch nen schnen Abend  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

*g* geht mir auch oft so, dass ich die geratenen Fragen falsch rate.
Aber solang es frs Bestehen reicht, ist es egal.

@ Mbali... stimmt, Holzsplitter sehen dramatischer aus, ich lass es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen (an der Stelle msste jetzt der ICQ-ROFL Smiley folgen  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Jemine

Hier!

----------


## Zanza

Soo, nachdem ich jetzt gemtlich gefrhstckt und Kaffee getrunken und geduscht und mit meinen Groeltern telefoniert hab, gehts auf in den Lernraum... mal wieder was konstruktives tun nach gestern  :Grinnnss!:  Konnte mich da irgendwie nicht si richtig aufraffen und was sinnvolles tun, hab nur so nen bisschen im Lffler rumgeblttert und ein bisschen was gelesen... irgendwie kommt bei mir nach ner Klausur immer so ein Motivationsloch, ich wei auch nicht...
Sagt mal, gibt es bei euch im Semester eigentlich auch so Leute, die von morgens bis abends durchlernen und quasi im Lernraum/in der Bib wohnen??
Ein Kommilitone von mir ist gestern nacht um sage und schreibe 3 Uhr nach Hause gekommen und ich wette, der ist schon wieder seit ner Stunde da...
Ich bin ja immer schon froh, wenn ich mal fnf oder sechs Stunden da aushalte... irgendwann ists aber auch einfach nicht mehr sonderlich sinnvoll, find ich, da braucht man dann auch mal ne Pause. Und dieses auf-dem-Flur-sitzen mit den andern ist zwar nett, aber auch nicht so erholsam... Jetzt frag ich mich irgendwie, ob ich zu wenig lerne, aber andererseits hab ich das Gefhl, dass ichs schon ganz gut drauf hab und nur noch ein paar Details fehlen... naja, und fr Biochemie die ganzen Grundlagen, so diese Zuckeraufbaugeschichten und was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Phospho- und Sphingolipiden ist... irgendwie geht das nicht in meinen Kopf, das ist aber auch soooo langweilig!!
Ich freu mich so drauf, nach der Klausur am Mittwoch endlich mal wieder ne Woche nichts zu tun und kein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen zu haben!
Wieso ist das Wetter eigentlich so eklig? Ich hatte eigentlich berlegt, mein kaputtes Knie nach der ganzen Krankengymnastik heut mal wieder auf die Probe zu stellen und ne kleine Runde zu joggen, aber bei dem Wetter macht das auch keinen Spa  :grrrr....: 

Cuba, was macht dein Kopf?  :bhh:

----------


## Elena1989

> Sagt mal, gibt es bei euch im Semester eigentlich auch so Leute, die von morgens bis abends durchlernen und quasi im Lernraum/in der Bib wohnen??


Jaaa... die gibt es. Besonders faszinierend finde ich, wenn ich mich mal aufraffe in die Bib zu gehen (ich lerne ab und an in der Bib, ab und an aber auch daheim) und bleibe dann 5-6 Stunden und die Leute, die schon vor mir da waren, bleiben dann immer noch ganz angestrengt sitzen, das ist auch toll  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich denke, jeder hat so seine Zeit, die er aufwendet, ich schaff auch nicht mehr als 6 - 7 Stunden am Tag, hab's versucht, aber ich kann mich lnger nicht konzentrieren auerdem will ich ja auch noch ein bisschen Leben. Und ich denke, solange man so auch irgendwie durchkommt.

Die nchste Woche wird die Hlle... Dienstag Anatomie Testat untere Extremitt und ventrale Rumpfwand, Mittwoch Terminologie Klausur, Donnerstag Nachholtestat obere Extremitt und dorsale Rumpfwand, Freitag Bioklausur und Samstag Chemieklausur.. Und dann hab ich 3 Tage Semesterferien und dann geht's weiter mit Situskurs, ist das nicht schn ^^

Naja, ich wnsch allen bei den anstehenden Klausuren und Prfungen ganz viel Glck, wird schon werden  :Big Grin: 

LG

Elena

----------


## Cuba_libre

Nachdem ich gestern garnichts gemacht habe, luft es heute besser. Brauchte scheinbar einfach mal nen Tag Auszeit.
Eigentlich hab ich fast schon wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber ich denk, dass es gestern und vorgestern nachmittag/abend eh nichts mehr gebracht htte. Damit kann ich mein Gewissen wenigstens etwas beruhigen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Zanza

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Ich krieg die Krise! Ich hatte bis grade, als ich aus dem Lernraum wiederkam, eigentlich ganz gute Laune und dachte auch, dass ich ja einiges geschafft hab und auch gar nicht mal so schlecht dabei wre... hatte vor nen paar Tagen mal zwei Altklausuren in Zellbio gemacht, eine glaub ich von 06/07 und die andere glaub ich die WH-Klausur vom Jahr danach. War alles gar nicht so nen groes Problem, ich konnte die meisten Fragen zumindest teilweise beantworten und hab mich schon gefragt, wieso da alle so nen Trara drum machen... Jetzt hat mir grad jemand die Klausur und die WH-Klausur vom letzten Jahr geschickt... Und was soll ich sagen... Ich hab pltzlich wieder das Gefhl, NICHTS zu knnen, ich kann hchstens die Hlfte der Fragen annhernd auch nur beantworten! Ich wei nicht, woran es liegt, es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Klausur vom letzten Jahr pltzlich so viel schwerer geworden ist??? Das sind doch die gleichen Dozenten geblieben! Hatten die was gegen den Jahrgang vor uns? Die Chemie- und Physikklausuren vom letzten Jahr waren auch schon schwerer als die davor, was sich dann auch in unseren fortgesetzt hat. Hallo? Was soll das? Bin grad echt angekotzt. So eine...

Hoffe, ihr hattet einen besseren Tag und sorry frs Auskotzen...  :Blush:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

:kotzen:  Durch Biochemie haarscharf durchgerasselt, Ferien ade: BC nachlernen, Pflegepraktikum. Juhu.

----------


## lilapple

Ich dreh langsam durch, so langsam krieg ich nichts mehr in den Kopf... Am Fr Bio, Sa Physik u Montag Chemie... und letzteres bricht mir das Genick.. Wahrsch. fall ich jetzt durch alle durch, weil ich nur noch fr Chemie lerne.. Und ich komm einfach nicht voran, wie soll man sich jeden kleinen Reaktionsmechanismus merken?? Ich bin frh berhaupt was zu kapieren, das ist alles komplettes Neuland fr mich, aber alles auswendig wissen?? 
Oh man ich mag nicht mehr....

----------


## leofgyth77

lilapple..ich wnsch dir noch ganz viel durchhaltevermgen und natrlich auch erfolg!
ich hab auch immer gemeint, dass das nix werden kann mit chemie..und hab letztendlich dann doch bestanden. bei dir wirds bestimmt genauso laufen!

so, ich hab morgen bildgebung und bin so dermaen unmotiviert. irgendwie war nachm letzten anatomie testat fr mich semester aus und seitdem will mein hirn nicht mehr.
aber so schwer kanns ja nicht werden...mal schaun.

----------


## Zanza

Nyen, das tut mir Leid fr dich  :was ist das...?:  Ist echt ******* sowas, und dann auch noch so knapp! Keine Chance, dass du vielleicht noch nen Punkt irgendwo her bekommst? Einsicht oder so?

Von wegen Chemie: Lilapple, nicht verzweifeln! Ja, die Reaktionsmechanismen sind bescheuert und ich war da auch absolut verzweifelt wegen, hatte auch seit der 10 kein Chemie mehr... bei mir war das dann so das letzte "Projekt" am Ende des Lernens, hab mir dann noch die ganzen Aldoladditionen und was nicht alles ins Hirn geprgelt, indem ichs wirklich zigmal abgemalt/aufgemalt/beschrieben hab. Wei nicht, wies bei euch ist, aber bei uns warns glaub ich nur zwei Aufgaben, wo man das tatschlich aus dem Gedchtnis aufmalen musste! Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall fr alle deine Klausuren ganz viel Erfolg!

Allen andern natrlich auch  :Grinnnss!: 

Bei mir gehts morgen in den Zellbioendspurt, Mittwoch morgen wird dann die Klausur gerockt *hem* und danach gehts ans Kuchen backen und Salat machen und vorallem aufrumen  ::-oopss:  fr meine Geburtstags/Post-Zellbioparty am Abend  :Grinnnss!: 
Knnte ich nicht einfach den nervigen Teil mit der Klausur berspringen?  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jemine

Manno, irgendwie alles kagge...
Schlechte Stimmung, trotz Grey's Anatomy DVD-Abend mit mir selber^^

----------


## Adrenalino

Zur Abwechslung etwas Farbe: "You shook me all night long...!"  :Big Grin:   ::-dance:  ::-winky:  :Party: 
Leute, weitermachen! Immer weiter, immmer weiter...
Nicht vergessen, warum ihr das ganze macht.. nicht fr irgendjemand oder irgendwas, .. sondern fr EUCH!  :Top:

----------


## sebi86

Hey lilapple.....

Ich hatte auch nur in der 11. Klasse Chemie (und das mit eher migem Erfolg  :Big Grin: ) und ich musste das im Studium innerhalb von DREI WOCHEN pauken....und habs auch geschafft ;)

Also nicht verzweifeln !!!! Augen zu und durch ist die Devise. Ham ausserdem schon ganz andere geschafft...immer dran denken ;)

So...ich muss dann mal. Der Plexus lumbosacralis wartet auf mich...jucheee

----------


## Jemine

> Zur Abwechslung etwas Farbe: "You shook me all night long...!"  
> Leute, weitermachen! Immer weiter, immmer weiter...
> Nicht vergessen, warum ihr das ganze macht.. nicht fr irgendjemand oder irgendwas, .. sondern fr EUCH!


Ach danke, so ein  paar nette Worte muntern auf  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab eigentlich auch grad gar keinen Grund, so richtig in den Sand gesetzt hab ich nur Physik I und daher konnte ich ja frh versuchen, mich mit dem Gedanken "Generalklausur" anzufreunden  :grrrr....:  Schiebe aber totale Panik deswegen, weil ich nicht wegen Physik 1 Jahr dranhngen will!
Bei mir grad n bissl die Luft raus, ich will Ferien haben. Hab etwas rger mit der Chefin, Auto in der Werkstatt und daher grummelige Stimmung, die hoffentlich bald wieder verschwindet.
Adrenalino, du hast so recht!!  :Top:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Nyen, das tut mir Leid fr dich  Ist echt ******* sowas, und dann auch noch so knapp! Keine Chance, dass du vielleicht noch nen Punkt irgendwo her bekommst? Einsicht oder so?


Na hingehen werd ich auf jedenfall. Wird bei uns per Antwortbogen direkt von einem Scanner eingelesen, vielleicht hab ich einen Kreis nicht ganz toll ausgefllt oder so..
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  ::-oopss: 
Andererseits gibts nervigere Nachschreibklausuren als BC, bin froh, dass ich immerhin durch Anatomie, Chemie, Bio und Termi durch bin ::-angel: 
Wenn man drber schlft, sieht auch gleich alles rosiger aus :Grinnnss!: 

Gru

----------


## Elena1989

Testat untere Extremitt bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Auch wenn das heute Chaos pur war bei uns, weil eine Dozentin, die zwei Tische prfen sollte, erst um halb elf kam (statt um 9 ^^), von demher war das alles sehr durcheinander, aber egal: Hauptsache bestanden.

Jetzt muss ich am Donnerstag nur noch das Nachholtestat bestehen...

Naja.. und morgen ist Termi, Freitag Bio und Samstag Chemie, aber zu Chemie geh ich eigentlich nur aus Spa hin, wie so viele *gg*

----------


## Mbali

Gerade das Physio-Ergebnis im Netz gefunden... *juhu*
Ich htte bestanden, wenn das die ganze Klausur gewesen wre  :Big Grin:

----------


## abi07

Wnsch euch allen ganz viel Erfolg bei euren Prfungen!

@lilapple: Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich schon in der PN geschrieben habe: Es ist nicht so schlimm wie du denkst. Ganz bestimmt nicht! Die Klausur ist echt viel einfacher als AC und mit den einfachen Basics (chirale C-Atome erkennen, Monosaccharide zeichnen knnen und das ganze Isomeriezeug usw.) sahnt man schon gengend Punkte zum Bestehen ab. Der Rest ist nur Zugabe, falls man irgendwo einen Fehler macht...
Und konzentrier dich trotzdem auf Chemie! 2. Prioritt Bio, letzte Physik. Da wirklich nur Altklausuren, Formeln auswendig lernen und dann munter raten!!! Das klappt schon alles! Du wirst sehen!

@Adrenalino: Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal: Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Makroschein!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

wohooooo semester ist zu ende!
jetzt hab ich erfolgreich die erste hlfte der vorklinik hinter mich gebracht. ein sehr schnes gefhl (:
nja..also sicher wei ich es erst um 7 heut abend, aber der prof war so nett mit uns die ergebnisse durchzugehen und ich sollte so um die 20 von 25 punkten haben..15 braucht man yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Irgendwie ist heute ein komischer Tag... bin mde und kann mich nicht richtig aufraffen... Vielleicht liegts auch an Neuroana...  :Keks:  wer wei,..

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Dann lass es doch erstmal - die anderen Physikumskandidaten SS 2010 haben sicherlich noch nicht angefangen und du hast ja jetzt schon einen riesen Vorsprung...mach mal Pause!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## scope

Bm Bm Bm! Alles auf Anhieb bestanden. Drittes Semester fettisch! :Top: 

mfg scope

----------


## mamachen

Hallo,
ich dachte auch erst, Chemie wre nicht machbar, dass ich Chemie abgewhlt habe, ist schon ber 15 Jahre her. Also hab ich mir nen kompetenten Chemiestudenten gesucht, der Schritt fr Schritt und idiotensicher alles mit mir durchgeht. Und nach der dritten Nachhilfestunde kam ein das Gefhl, dass manche Zusammenhnge jetzt sitzen!
Jetzt habe ich noch drei Wochen bis zur Klausur und lerne jeden Tag ein bisschen, immer ein Hppchen, das ich verdauen kann. Und hoffe, dass zum Schluss gengend kleine Hppchen da sind, um zu bestehen!!

----------


## abi07

24.2., 11.3. und 12.3. - ganz, ganz bse Daten!!! ::-oopss:

----------


## MissGarfield83

16.02 & 19.02 ebenso  :dagegen:

----------


## Linn

.....

----------


## MissGarfield83

Vorklinik is echt unschnuffich ...  :Traurig:

----------


## Elena1989

Anatomienachholtestat bestanden! (Auch, wenn ich nicht wirklich besser war als letztes Mal. Wieso verschwinden in Prfungssituationen immer smtliche Anstze und Ursprnge aus meinem Kopf?)
Jetzt muss ich sechs Tage lang keinen Anatomieatlas mehr aufschlagen... Juchuh!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaay elena! gratuliere!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Glckwunsch auch von mir =)

----------


## Jemine

> Vorklinik is echt unschnuffich ...


*lol* Stimmt! Das wird mein neues Lieblingszitat!

@Elena: Glckwunsch!

Fr mich gibts morgen nur noch das Physikdebakel, dann erstmal frei *jubel*

----------


## Cuba_libre

Es ist Fasching, ich wrde gerne am Montag nach Mainz auf den Rosenmontagsumzug, aber nein... Seminar incl. Referate... ich knnt  :kotzen: 
Und auch sonst  :Oh nee...:  
Aber immerhin hab ich im Objektseminar heute Sachen zuordnen knnen *stolzist*
Naja und trotzdem: Wochenenddate mit Anatomie

----------


## Jemine

FEIERABEND! Ab geht's nach Hause, Level 1 completed  :Party: 

Allen, die nochmal ran mssen: viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen!!!!!!!!!  :Top:

----------


## pottmed

Schne Ferien  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Dienstag Klausur & Freitag Testat - beides Kopf, Hals & Neuro ... argh wie ich meine Uni liebe *wrg*

----------


## Cuba_libre

*seufz* schne Ferien Jemine und an den Rest, ders schon hinter sich hat!
Hab noch eine Woche VL, Seminare und Praktika... die Woche drauf Klausur... dann bin ich auch endlich durch.
Kaum zu glauben, dass dann das erste Semester rum ist. Es kommt mir vor, als wenn ich gestern mit dem Studium angefangen htte. Wo rennt nur die Zeit hin?!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Tja sie verfliegt weil man dauernd unter Strom steht ... ich steh nchstes Semester schon vorm Physikum und weiss nicht wo die Zeit hin ist .... weiss einer wo man ein Ttchen Zeit kaufen kann ? ;)

----------


## risingsun

bei ttchen zeit musste ich grade doch etwas grinsen *g*

naaja bis jetzt hlt sich der stress be mir wider erwarten in grenzen. nchste woche noch 2 klausuren und dann entspannt physikpraktizieren ^^

----------


## papiertiger

> Tja sie verfliegt weil man dauernd unter Strom steht ... ich steh nchstes Semester schon vorm Physikum und weiss nicht wo die Zeit hin ist .... weiss einer wo man ein Ttchen Zeit kaufen kann ? ;)


dito.. heute jetzt gerade vor ner halben stunde den allerletzen tag prpkurs hinter mich gebracht (gut, der letzte prpkurstag endete schon um sechs, wir waren allerdings noch bis eben im freien prppen weil montag testat und so).. montag drittletzte vorklinische prfung. kopftestat. freitag vorletzte. gesamtklausur ana/embryo.  krass.


und noch soviel zu lernen und so wenig zeit (und v.a. gerade sowenig motivation.. *mich hinters buch tret* ).

----------


## lilapple

Jahhhh!! Ich hab Chemie und Physik in der Tasche, Bio muss ich noch abwarten. Gott das freut mich so, vorallem Chemie war so ein Kampf aber yeaahh Baby, die harten letzten Wochen haben sich gelohnt!  :Smilie:  Und jetzt Semesterferien, erstes Semester ist eeendlich vorbei (ich fands furchtbar)  :Smilie:  So super! Wnsche allen schne Ferien!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Glckwunsch lilapple!

----------


## Jemine

Yeah, Glckwunsch!

Hat grad keiner mehr was zu meckern hier?? 
Ich motze mal kurz, dass ich diese pepisste Physikgeneralklausur an meinem Geburtstag schreiben mu und demnach am Abend vorher alleine richtung Uni fahre, einsam und allein in meinen Geburtstag "reinfeiern" werde, die blde Klausur schreiben und dann (hoffentlich besser gelaunt) wieder Richtung Heimat dsen werde. *schnff*
Aber immernoch besser, als am Schlpftag lernen zu mssen, weil die Prfung am Tag danach ist *positivdenk*
Ich hasse Physik!! Und unsere Prfungen sind wirklich nicht schwer und ich kriegs trotzdem nicht hin  :Nixweiss:  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :Wand:

----------


## risingsun

hrmpf das war also Chemie...  :was ist das...?: 

dann heit es jetzt bangen bis die ergebnisse kommen und langsam mit bio lernen anfangen

----------


## Elena1989

@lilapple: Glckwunsch

Ich bin ja mal auf die Bioergebnise gespannt... Die Chance, dass ich bestanden habe liegt bei etwa 50%. Wr zwar nicht die Welt Bio nachzuholen, aber muss ja nicht sein ^^
Wneigstens wei ich, dass ich in Chemie durchgefallen bin, war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten und ich bin nicht die einzige (Mal sehen, ob ich zumindest 10 von 70 Punkten erreicht habe *g* Knnte knapp werden ^^) .. Die Hlfte ist ja gar nicht erst gekommen......

Und ich bin frustriert, dass mein 2. Ferientag heute auch schon der letzte war.. Morgen geht's los mit Situskurs bis zum 19.03. und dann Pflegepraktikum.. Werr sich diesen Mist mit dem Situskurs in den Ferien ausgedacht hat.......

----------


## Jemine

Ui, das klingt hart...
Ihr habt nen extra Situskurs? Cool.
Schon bemerkenswert, wie unterschiedlich die Unis die Lehre angehen finde ich  :Keks:

----------


## Elena1989

> Ui, das klingt hart...
> Ihr habt nen extra Situskurs? Cool.
> Schon bemerkenswert, wie unterschiedlich die Unis die Lehre angehen finde ich


Jop. wir ham das gesamte 1. Semester Bewegungsapparat mit einmal die Woche vier Stunden Prppen und drei testaten (Knochen + allgemeine, obere Extremitt, Untere Extremitt) Und dann eben in den Semesterferien ein Monat Situskurs mit jeden Tag vier Stunden Prppen und auch 3 Testate (Situs 1, Situs 2 und Kopf + Hals).
Aber dafr sind wir dann nach dem 1. mit der makroskopischen Anatomie fertig, fehlt nur noch Neuroanatomie, aber das ist erst im 4. ^^

Ich finds auch krass, wie unterschiedlich das aufgebaut ist. Die armen, die Uni wechseln wollen /mssen....

----------


## abi07

Einen Monat lang jeden Tag vier Stunden Prppen - nur Situs? Haben die bei euch keine anderen Probleme? Bei uns war der Prpkurs zweimal die Woche, drei Stunden whrend des Semesters. Im Oktober und November waren Extremitten, Leibeswand und Hals dran, im Dezember/halben Januar Brust-, Bauch- und Beckenorgane und dann noch 2-3 Wochen Kopf...

----------


## Elena1989

> Einen Monat lang jeden Tag vier Stunden Prppen - nur Situs? Haben die bei euch keine anderen Probleme? Bei uns war der Prpkurs zweimal die Woche, drei Stunden whrend des Semesters. Im Oktober und November waren Extremitten, Leibeswand und Hals dran, im Dezember/halben Januar Brust-, Bauch- und Beckenorgane und dann noch 2-3 Wochen Kopf...


Tja  :Big Grin:  Nein, die ham keine anderen Probleme ^^ Naja gut, um genau zu sein, prppen wir glaub ich nur insgesamt drei wochen jeden tag vier stunden... in der anderen zeit sind vorlesungen und demonstrationen vom kopf und so, den prppen wir ja nicht, sondern die zahnmediziner...
Wir hatten jetzt eben von Oktober bis Januar prppen von Extremitten und Leibeswand und da im Februar die Testate dazu. Joah, und jetzt in den Semesterferien drfen wir uns den ganzen Tag mit Situs herumschlagen, weil ich ja so gerne prppe.... 

Das muss bei euch von den Testaten her aber sehr hart gewesen sein, oder? Wenn ihr die alle in das Semester gequetscht hattet? Ich fand unsere bisher ja schon hart...

----------


## leofgyth77

prppt bei euch jeder sein eigenes prparat?
bei uns war auch alles in einem semester (yeeeees...ich habe ihn besiegt)..aber wir waren zu 8. an einer leiche und dann hatte man halt immer schn ein gebiet zum prppen. zweimal in der woche 3 stunden, wie bei abi.
aber die meisten waren schon immer bisschen frher fertig, dann konnte man sich schon die anderen gebiete bisschen anschaun. war eigentlich ganz gut so..man musste nicht alles prppen, hats dann aber immer schn vorgestellt bekommen.
du hast jedenfalls mein mitleid...das ist schon tzend in den ferien... :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Alles Mist.  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: Ja, wir waren zu 10. an der Leiche und jeder hatte sein eigenes Gebiet. (Mancmal hat man's sich zu 2. geteilt). 
Jetzt im Situskurs ist es wohl nicht mehr so, was ich ganz prima finde, da kann ich mich vlt., ein wenig in den Hintergrund mogeln, ich prppe nicht sonderlich gerne ^^
Find ich so ganz in einem Semester (gut, bei uns ist es ja nur ein Monat mehr) trotzdem krass. Also, von der Stoffmenge her. Ich htt jetzt nicht gewusst, wo ich im Februar zwischen die Muskeln noch die Organe htte quetschen sollen....

EDIT:Oh und ich sah grad: Es sind nur 3 Stunden prppen jeden Tag.. Ich war so an unsere 4 Stunden gewohnt..  Naja, ich geh jetzt dann mal lernen ^^

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- nicht den Kopf hngen lassen! das wird schon! Ich drcke fest die Daumen!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mbali

Ich glaub ich werde verarscht... heute stand mein Biochemie-Ergebnis im Netz und ich hatte mir maximal die Hlfte der Punkte, die dort hinter meiner Matrikelnummer standen, ausgemalt! 
Ich geh mal lieber zur Einsicht und freue mich nicht zu frh... :/

und weils so schn zum Frust passt:

morgen beginnt ein 8-Tage-Frhschicht-Marathon im KPP fr mich -.-

----------


## abi07

@Mbali: Ich tausche jederzeit gerne. 

@Miss: Danke und siehe Physikumsthread.

----------


## risingsun

chemie bestanden  :Party: 

morgen noch bio bestehen und dann wars das erstmal wieder

----------


## Lizard

Hatte heute Physio(gesamt)klausur (60 Fragen), das ist der letzte Schein der mir fehlt, aber leider ist es alles andere als gut gelaufen. Die Klausur war einfach nur zum  :kotzen: 

 :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:

----------


## Laelya

hab kein bock mehr auf meinem schein Vorklinik stehen zu haben....kann ja wohl nicht sein, das sich die einzige bin die zu dumm zum bestehen des physikums ist  :Hh?: ....grmlll....ich will endlich klinik

----------


## Stromer

*@Mbali:* 

Es gab meines Wissens nach NIE- NICHT Fehler im System bzgl. Punktangabe. Anstatt gefrustet zu sein, solltest du dich einfach ber dein demnach berdurchschnittliches Ergebnis freuen(Durchschnitt lag ja bei unter 50%)

Wo machst du denn KPP, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Anatomie - Makro / Mikro in de Tsch und feddich mit de Welt :Party:  ::-dance:

----------


## Mbali

ach Stromer.... nie-nicht?
h? das versteht mein Kopf jetzt nicht...  :Big Grin: 

Nunja... von berdurchschnittlich kann keine Rede sein, ich liege ziemlich im Durchschnitt und immer noch unter 50%, aber ich bin im Bereich, in dem ein Bestehen der Gesamtklausur noch mglich ist... und das ist mehr als ich erwartet htte ;)

----------


## papiertiger

> Anatomie - Makro / Mikro in de Tsch und feddich mit de Welt


 
DITO! gerade sind die Ergebnisse online gekommen.  

gut, ZNS kommt noch im n. Semester, aber sonst.. juhu!  ::-dance:

----------


## Autolyse

Nie wieder Biochemie, und auch noch mit Wunschergebnis bestanden.  :Grinnnss!: 
Nchsten Freitag noch Physik und dann war's das erst mal.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> DITO! gerade sind die Ergebnisse online gekommen.  
> 
> gut, ZNS kommt noch im n. Semester, aber sonst.. juhu!


Ich darf nchstes Semester noch ein Seminar Anatomie absolvieren und dann hab ichs hinter mir ... was mich eher ankotzt ist dass nchstes Semester die groen 3 Fcher sich entschieden haben eine Klausur am selben Tag zu schreiben die jeweils einzeln bestanden werden mssen. Irgendwie haben die doch ganz arg den Popo offen ...  :Keks:

----------


## Jemine

:Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   ::-stud:   ::-stud:  *seufz*  :Nixweiss:

----------


## risingsun

> Ich darf nchstes Semester noch ein Seminar Anatomie absolvieren und dann hab ichs hinter mir ... was mich eher ankotzt ist dass nchstes Semester die groen 3 Fcher sich entschieden haben eine Klausur am selben Tag zu schreiben die jeweils einzeln bestanden werden mssen. Irgendwie haben die doch ganz arg den Popo offen ...


das hab ich jetzt auch gelesen -.-" ich will garnicht wissen, was denen noch alles einfllt  ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

An welcher Uni studiert ihr denn?
Warum sind diese Infos eigentlich seit einiger Zeit links im Profil nicht mehr sichtbar??

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ Jemine : In Frankfurt. Mittlerweile berlegen wir schon ob das Dekanat bei so vielen guten Studenten noch eine Mglichkeit sucht uns vor dem Physikum zu sieben ... Wir sind ber die 3 Semester immer noch ca 390 - 440 die im Sommer wahrscheinlich ins Physikum gehen ...

----------


## Jemine

Ui, das ist hart... Seid ihr so berdurchschnittlich?  :Top: 
Wnsch euch ganz ganz viel Erfolg!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hilfe!! Ich glaub bei mir hat sich eben die komplette Festplatte gelscht!! Ich krieg keine Anstze, Ursprnge, Innervationen und was wei ich noch alles auf die Reihe! Nichts mehr! Was mach ich denn, wenn das morgen immernoch weg ist  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Hilfe!! Ich glaub bei mir hat sich eben die komplette Festplatte gelscht!! Ich krieg keine Anstze, Ursprnge, Innervationen und was wei ich noch alles auf die Reihe! Nichts mehr! Was mach ich denn, wenn das morgen immernoch weg ist


Immer mit der Ruhe. Fe hochlegen - ausruhen, denn das ist nur ein Zeichen dass du dein Kpfchen berbeanspruchst und es einfach Tilt sagt ;)

----------


## abi07

Ich muss heute noch einige Male  :kotzen: , glaube ich.

----------


## sebi86

Geilomat...

Schriftliche Abschlussprfung vorbei und ich kann morgen relxt in die Mndliche gehen...und danach erstmal 6 LANGE WOCHEN FREEEEEI !!!!!!!!!! :> :> :>

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Geilomat...
> 
> Schriftliche Abschlussprfung vorbei und ich kann morgen relxt in die Mndliche gehen...und danach erstmal 6 LANGE WOCHEN FREEEEEI !!!!!!!!!! :> :> :>


Dito. *Schwei-von-der-Stirn-wischt*
Fr wann haste denn dein mndliches Ticket gezogen?? Ich muss schon wieder bis um 14h warten -.-

----------


## leofgyth77

dann wnsch ich euch beiden ganz viel erfolg morgen!
und congrats zur bestandenen schriftlichen prfung!

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch alles Gute fr eure Prfungen  :Smilie:  Ihr packt das schon! Vorallem mit den Ferien im Blick.

Von wegen Ferien... ich will auch  :Frown: 
Hab ja gerade mein Chemiepraktikum, was an sich gar nicht so schlimm ist, wenn man sich die Versuche aufteilt und jemand netten als Partner hat (hab ich zum Glck), nur diese Protokolle sind echt zum  :kotzen:  Hab auch den Sinn noch nicht verstanden, dass man unter "Durchfhrung" nochmal die Anleitung aus dem Buch abschreibt... aber gut, da muss man wohl durch...
Ab nchster Woche Mittwoch dann noch acht Tage Biopraktikum plus Klausur und dann hab ich hoffentlich, hoffentlich vier Wochen frei!!
Morgen kommen bei uns ja die Ergebnisse der Zellbioklausur und ich hab irgendwie so gar kein Gefhl, obs jetzt gut war oder eher nicht. Bio und Physio war wohl ok denk ich, aber der Biochemieteil war so vollkommen anders als ich (und die meisten meiner Kommilitonen) erwartet hatte, dass ich da keine Ahnung hab, ich denke, es wird darauf ankommen, wie die so mit Teilpunkten umgehen...
Ich will den ganzen Mist nicht nochmal lernen mssen...  :Traurig:

----------


## sebi86

> Dito. *Schwei-von-der-Stirn-wischt*
> Fr wann haste denn dein mndliches Ticket gezogen?? Ich muss schon wieder bis um 14h warten -.-


Hehe...Glckwunsch  :Smilie: 

Bin morgen um 13 Uhr dran. Hoffentlich geht das kurz und schmerzlos ber die Bhne  :Smilie: 

Viel Erfolg morgen !

----------


## Sparklez

Hey bin echt am verzweifeln. Hatte mich damit abgefunden das Physikum nun doch erst im August zu absolvieren (dank BC) und nun kommt als Schmanckerl auch noch Physio zum wiederholen dazu. Dieses Semester war die absolute 0 Runde. Ich komm mir langsam echt zu dmlich vor.

Was nun *kopfhngenlassschnief*?

----------


## Lizard

Achwas! Die Klausur vom La... war einfach nur krass und die BC Klausur vom Duce ebenfalls.Hab beides nur knapp bestanden.
Nchstes Semester wird es bei dir bestimmt klappen!
Halt dich an deine Signatur ;)

Gre

----------


## Zanza

JUHU!!!! Zellbioklausur bestanden  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Zwar nicht besonders glorreich, aber damit hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Bin so erleichtert! Htte das mit dem Lernen nicht nochmal vier Wochen durchgehalten...
Leider sind so viele andere durchgefallen, dass ich fast nen schlechtes Gewissen hab, mich in deren Anwesenheit zu freuen... kennt ihr das? Irgendwie doof...

----------


## Muriel

Glckwunsch, Zanza  :Top:  Das ist die wichtigste Prfung im ersten Semester. Ich denke mal, sie ist immer noch die Eintrittskarte zu Histo, Physio-Praktikum etc, oder? Ich kenne gengend Leute, die mehrere Semester deswegen verloren hatten. Eintrittskarte zu den beiden Fchern nicht bekommen, diese dann aber spter in einem auch wirklich gut durchgezogen, da wundert man sich doch...
Jetzt noch viel Spa bei Chemie und Bio, nervig, aber doch irgendwie ok und nicht schlimme, das passt schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

> JUHU!!!! Zellbioklausur bestanden   Zwar nicht besonders glorreich, aber damit hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet. Bin so erleichtert! Htte das mit dem Lernen nicht nochmal vier Wochen durchgehalten...
> Leider sind so viele andere durchgefallen, dass ich fast nen schlechtes Gewissen hab, mich in deren Anwesenheit zu freuen... kennt ihr das? Irgendwie doof...


hey glckwunsch!
auch, wenns doof ist, wenn viele nicht bestehen, aber ich finde schon, dass man sich trotzdem freuen darf! du hast es ja auch geschafft! klar, kann man schon bisschen rcksicht auf die anderen nehmen und muss keine riesen freudensprnge machen. aber ich denk mir, die anderen freuen sich ja mit dir (: und dann sollte man auch grinsen drfen!

----------


## Zanza

Danke erstmal euch zweien  :Grinnnss!: 
Klar, ich freu mich schon und zumindest von meinen Freunden ist mir niemand bse, dass ich bestanden hab  :hmmm...:  Wr ja auch noch schner. Hab sogar von einer Mit-Chemie-Praktikantin eben gehrt "Schn, dass auch nette Leute bestanden haben!"  :Grinnnss!: 
Allerdings frage ich mich, was zum Teufel unser Bioprof meinte, als er vorgestern im Praktikum verlauten lie, die Klausur sei gut ausgefallen... Vielleicht sind ja unsere Mastbe verschieden, aber knapp 50% Durchfallquote find ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, zumal von denen, die bestanden haben, auch der berwiegende Groteil nur grade eben so bestanden hat! Na gut. Thema erstmal abhaken, das freut mich! Vorallem kommt mich bald meine beste Freundin hier besuchen und dann wird erstmal ordentlich gefeiert, dass das Semester quasi vorbei ist!

@Muriel: Also, es ist, soweit ich wei, nicht mehr direkt Vorraussetzung zu den Praktika im zweiten Semester, da haben die anscheinend zu viele Leute auf der Strecke verloren  :hmmm...:  Man darf dann trotzdem an den Praktika teilnehmen, weil die Generalwiederholung, also der dritte Versuch, erst im September ist...

Sind jetzt eigentlich alle mit ihren Klausuren und Prfungen durch oder muss nochmal jemand ran?

----------


## sebi86

YAAAAAAAAAAAAaAY

gerade eben mndliche gerockt und jetzt gehts feiern und dann in den wohlverdienten 6-wchigen Urlaub  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

2. Semester, wir kommen...!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Stromer

Na dann Herzlichen Glckwunsch, feier schn und mach dir ne schne freie Zeit!

----------


## Elena1989

@sebi & Zamza: Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden und schne Ferien  :Grinnnss!: 

Yeah, ich bin seit heute im Beitz meines ersten Scheins (Bio) un morgen hol ich mir den zweiten(termi ^^)

Maaan.. ich hab jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr auf Situskurs, meine Hnde stinken so dermaen nach Formalin... Trotz Handschuhen und schtzungsweise zehn mal waschen... ;_; Und das soll noch 2,5 Wochen so weitergehen? 
Und auf die 3 Testate hab ich auch keinen Bock... 
Naja, ich vergrab mich mal wieder in meinen Prometheus...

----------


## Zanza

Von wegen Stinken... meine Hnde haben heut auch noch ewig nach Octanol gestunken, obwohl ich das Gef nur von auen angefasst habe und mein Buch stinkt auch  :kotzen:  Mache nmlich grade ganz vorbildlich meine Protokolle fr morgen fertig. Zum Glck sinds nur drei heute, nicht fnf wie gestern... Und morgen sinds nur insgesamt vier Versuche (Protokolle teilt man sich immer zu zweit), mit gutem Zeitmanagement (auch Versuche mit drei Gruppen aufteilen genannt) bin ich da schneller raus, als die gucken knnen! Auch wenn wir ne superliebe Assistentin erwischt haben, die ist echt cool, auch, was die Protokolle angeht. Na ja, lnger als ntig bleib ich da trotzdem nicht, ist ja auch in deren Interesse.

Wir kriegen gar keine richtigen Scheine mehr, sondern nur so nen Leistungsnachweis oder wie das Ding heit am Ende des ersten Jahres und um den zu bekommen, MSSEN wir die ganzen Kurse online evaluieren, das ausdrucken, mit dem ausgedruckten Wisch, auf dem ein Barcode ist, zum Studierendensekretariat laufen, das Ganze einscannen und abstempeln lassen und es dann am Ende des Jahres wieder mitbringen. Wer das verpeilt, hat Pech und kriegt nix.  :Keks: 
Nur mal so am Rande, stehen bei euch denn auf den Scheinen die Noten bzw. werden die Klausuren benotet? Nee oder? Bei uns nmlich schon und irgendwie find ich das doof, da ist doch ein einfaches "bestanden/nicht bestanden" viel netter... wenn man denn nicht zu den Einser- oder Zweier-Kandidaten gehrt... auch wenns spter keinen interessiert, was ich im ersten Jahr so fr Noten hab, ist dann irgendwie ein Gefhl wie nen Zeugnis mit zwei ganz doofen Noten drauf  :Blush: 

Von mir auch Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Prfung, Sebi!

----------


## Elena1989

> Wir kriegen gar keine richtigen Scheine mehr, sondern nur so nen Leistungsnachweis oder wie das Ding heit am Ende des ersten Jahres und um den zu bekommen, MSSEN wir die ganzen Kurse online evaluieren, das ausdrucken, mit dem ausgedruckten Wisch, auf dem ein Barcode ist, zum Studierendensekretariat laufen, das Ganze einscannen und abstempeln lassen und es dann am Ende des Jahres wieder mitbringen. Wer das verpeilt, hat Pech und kriegt nix. 
> Nur mal so am Rande, stehen bei euch denn auf den Scheinen die Noten bzw. werden die Klausuren benotet? Nee oder? Bei uns nmlich schon und irgendwie find ich das doof, da ist doch ein einfaches "bestanden/nicht bestanden" viel netter... wenn man denn nicht zu den Einser- oder Zweier-Kandidaten gehrt... auch wenns spter keinen interessiert, was ich im ersten Jahr so fr Noten hab, ist dann irgendwie ein Gefhl wie nen Zeugnis mit zwei ganz doofen Noten drauf 
> 
> Von mir auch Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Prfung, Sebi!


Naja... also, bei mir heit das "Bescheinigung ber den Leistungsnachweis des Kursus Biologie fr Mediziner". War ganz unkompliziert den zu bekommen, man musste nur die Klausur bestehen und durfte dann zwei Tage nach Ergebnisbekanntgabe (also heute) einfach nur ins Sekreteriat laufen und den abhohlen..
Klingt ja echt nach nem bescheuerten System bei euch, wieso msst ihr das online evaluieren?
Also bei uns gibts keine Noten auf die Klausuren (Testate auch nicht). Es gibt bestanden, oder nicht bestanden und damit is gut (Find ich auch ganz gut so, hab Bio nur mit 0,75 Punkten mehr als bentigt bestanden, knnte daran liegen, das ich keine Zeit hatte dafr zu lernen.. oder sagen wir so: In der wenigen Zeit, die ich neben Anatomie hatte, _wollte_ ich kein Bio lernen ^^) Auf meinem Schein steht nur, dass ich den Kurs mit Erfolg besucht habe und die vorgeschriebene Vorlesung regelmig besucht habe. (Obwohl's in der Vorlesung gar keine Anwesenheitspflicht gab, ich war meistens trotzdem da, wenn auch nur krperlich *gg*)
Is schon doof, wenn die Noten draufstehen, aber wie du ja schon sagtest: Spter interessiert das ja keinen, also mach dir nix draus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zanza

> wieso msst ihr das online evaluieren?


Ist ein eindeutiger Fall von "isso"  :Grinnnss!: 

Mit dem Leistungsnachweis meinte ich jetzt aber schon sowas wie ein Zeugnis in der Schule, das heit, die Institute stellen keine eigenen Wischs mehr aus, sondern man bekommt das auf einem Blatt Papier am Ende des ersten Jahres von allem, was man so gemacht hat.

Das mit dem Lernen (oder nicht-Lernen eher) kann ich verstehen, ich war irgendwie so fertig von der ganzen Lernerei, das vorallem nach Physik (was vier Tage vor Zellbio war und wofr ich mir auch mehr so rudimentres Wissen plus Altklausuren angeeignet hatte) die Luft irgendwie raus war, da hab ich dann nicht mehr so viel getan, wie ich htte tun knnen.
Irgendwie interessiert mich ja schon mal, wer die vier Einsen hat, aber das sind wahrscheinlich so Leute, die in den Vorlesungen ganz vorne sitzen und die man sonst nie zu Gesicht bekommt  :bhh:

----------


## Elena1989

Ah, ja, "isso" is natrlich ne tolle Sache...  :Grinnnss!: 

Hmm.. okay, so gesammelt auf einem Haufen ist das natrlich schon unschn ^^ Da find ich mein einfaches "bestanden" schon schner ^^

Ja, irgendwann hat man einfach keine Lust mehr. Wir hatten ja in den zwei Wochen vor den Klausuren noch zwei Anatomietestate obere und untere Extremitt, mit allem was so dazugehrt ^^). Brillianterweise hab ich's dann auch geschafft durchs obere Ex Testat zu fallen und das Nachholtestat war einen Tag vor Bio.. Von demher hab ich so effektiv wohl.. naja.. sagen wir 4 - 5 Stunden gelernt (was dann zu sowas fhrte wie: "Was is'n das fr ein Tier? hmmm.. ich glaub, das is ein Pantoffeltierchen, ich schreib's einfach mal hin." War dann leider ne Ambe ^^)
Naja, ein Tag spter war dann noch Chemie, aber da bin ich eh nur so zum Athmopshre aufnehmen hingegangen, ich glaube, etwa die Hlfte von meinem Jahrgang ist gar nicht angetreten. (Ihr msst euch mal hier in Medi-Learn die Ergebnisse der Online-Umfrage zu den Schwierigkeitsgraden der einzelnen Fcher ansehen (und dann Chemie), das spricht Bnde  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: )
War aber schon ein lustiges Gefhl, von 13 Blttern 5 berhaupt nicht beschrieben zu haben ^^

Ich wei grad gar nicht mehr, wie lief denn Physik bei dir? Hast du bestanden? (Physik hab ich ja erst nchstes Semester, das soll bei uns aber recht nett sein ^^)

----------


## Zanza

Physik war bestanden, viel mehr dann aber auch nicht, da natrlich keine Altfragen drankamen, was bis vorletztes Jahr immer der Fall war... Danach hat die irgendwie der Ehrgeiz gepackt und jetzt kamen fast nur noch unbekannte Fragen.

Das mit dem "die Hlfte ist nicht angetreten" war bei uns bei Zellbio so, angeblich war die Durchfallquote, wenn man die Zahnis und die nicht-Hingeher einbezieht, 70%, aber das meinte im Biopraktikum wohl ein ziemlich verpeilter HiWi, von daher wei ich nicht, wie valide die Aussage ist...

Hast du denn die Chemie-Ergebnisse schon und wenigstens das richtig, was du hingeschrieben hattest? Aber sag mal, ist das normal, dass eure Klausuren dreizehn Seiten lang sind? Bei uns sind die so zwischen drei (Physik mit nur MC) und neun (Zellbio) lang...

So. Ich geh jetzt in die Badewanne und nehme den Spiegel (also die Zeitschrift, nicht, dass es hier noch irgendwelche Missverstndnisse gibt  :bhh: ) mit, nach so ner Lernphase merkt man ja irgendwie immer, was man alles so nicht mitbekommen hat vom Weltgeschehen in den letzten paar Wochen  :Blush: 

Nehme meine Aussage mit dem "schnell wieder raus" beim Chemiepraktikum morgen brigens wieder zurck, die Versuche sind echt tzend und man muss alles ewig stehen lassen und natrlich kriegt jede Gruppe ne eigene Probe, sodass man die meisten Sachen nicht aufteilen kann  :kotzen: 

edit: Wo gibts denn diese Umfrage, von der du gesprochen hast? Hab da irgendwie nichts brauchbares gefunden bei der Suche, lag aber irgendwie auch daran, dass ich nicht so richtig wusste, was ich jetzt fr Suchbegriffe eingeben soll...

----------


## Elena1989

> Aber sag mal, ist das normal, dass eure Klausuren dreizehn Seiten lang sind?


In Chemie schon  :hmmm...:  Insgesamt gibts 70 Punkte.  Es sind immer so 6-7 einfach Multiple-Choice Aufgaben, zwei Multiple-Choice Aufgaben mit Mehrfachauswahl (bei denen man selbstverstndlich Minuspunkte sammeln kann  :Big Grin: )
 und dann noch mal so 6 Aufgaben, die man selber berechnen muss (mindestens mit a - c, teilweise mit mehr)
Nee.. Ergebnisse hab ich noch nicht.. Nachdem ich mir sagenhafte 2 Punkte im Praktikum angesammelt habe, brauche ich 27 Punkte um die Klausur zu bestehen, ich rechne maximal mit 8 - 10 Punkten  :hmmm...:  Alle Aufgaben waren wahnsinnig spezifisch und wie gesagt: Ich hab nicht gelernt ^^ Aber ich bin in guter Gesellschaft. Mit uns haben 75 Leute aus dem 3. Semester geschrieben, fr die war das der 3. Versuch! (Es haben letztes Jahr nur 170 Humanmediziner angefangen.. Dann muss man noch die Zahnis dazurechnen, aber ich halte das trotzdem fr viel  :hmmm...: )
Die anderen Klausuren sind nciht so lang.. Termi waren 20 Multiple-Choice Fragen, Bio waren 18 Fragen, 16 davon waren Multiple Choice ^^

Na, dann viel Spa in der Badewanne  :hmmm...:  Und viel Spa morgen im Chemiepraktikum, ich freu mich auch schon auf meine nchsten 5 Termine im SoSe, bis dahin werd ich mich noch ein wenig im Prpsaal vergngen  :Grinnnss!: 

Und herzlichen Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Physik!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

:Nixweiss:  Physik wohl verbockt  :kotzen: 
Danke^^

----------


## abi07

> So. Ich geh jetzt in die Badewanne und nehme den Spiegel (also die Zeitschrift, nicht, dass es hier noch irgendwelche Missverstndnisse gibt ) mit


 :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Hihi, ja, in der Badewanne wars gestern schn und jetzt fhl ich mich auch nicht mehr ganz so ignorant, was das Weltgeschehen angeht  :hmmm...: 

Jemine, das tut mir Leid fr dich  :grrrr....:  Hast du heute geschrieben oder Ergebnisse bekommen?

Bin soooo mde, aber muss gleich noch die doofen Protokolle fr morgen machen fr Chemie... Ging heut aber doch schnell, man musste nur einen Versuch wirklich mit der "eigenen" Probe machen, den Rest haben wir wieder aufgeteilt. Wirklich super, dass ich so eine tolle "Nische" (wie unsere Assistentin das heute ausgedrckt hat) erwischt hab, wo man sich auch mal gegenseitig was abnimmt an Arbeit, ist bei anderen wohl auch anders, wie ich das so gehrt hab...

Grad eben lecker gekocht, Pilzpfanne mit Krutersauce und Sptzle und zum Nachtisch Obstsalat  :Grinnnss!:  Irgendwie schn, wenn man mal wieder Einkaufen war und nicht nur Nudeln und Tomatensauce im Haus hat  :Grinnnss!: 
Und bald ist Wochenende und am Samstag fahr ich zu meinem Opa, der heute Geburtstag hat, ich freu mich schon! Ist irgendwie immer wieder schn zu sehen, wie gut es ihm doch noch geht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Juhu, gerade sind die Bio-Ergebnisse online gestellt worden - bestanden  :Smilie:  Somit ist das erste Semester offiziell endgltig absolviert *froi*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena1989

Glckwunsch lilapple und schne Ferien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Jemine, tut mir leid ... Physik ist rgerlich, aber kriegst du sicher noch hin. Knnt mir zwar was besseres vorstellen, als damit meine Semesterferien zu verbringen, aber ist auch kein Beinbruch. Genie trotzdem ein bichen die Ferien  :Keks:

----------


## Jemine

Physik am Geburtstag schreiben und dann noch versemmeln...  :grrrr....: 
Man, ich hab so viel gelernt und gebt und mir die letzten 2 Wochen echt zur Physiklernhlle gemacht. Ich konnte es auch aber die Generalklausur war viel schwerer und ich finds unmglich, wenn die Aufpasser whrenddessen telefonieren und ewig mit Studenten in einer unverschmten Lautstrke rumdiskutieren, bis sogar 2 rausgeworfen werden. Wei nicht, ob die geschummelt haben oder nicht zugelassen waren, es war jedenfalls ne Unverschmtheit und hat mordsmig gestrt!  :Hh?: 
War ja schon die Geralklausur und ne mndliche Prfung brauch ich in Physik gar nicht erst versuchen!  :was ist das...?: 
Ich will nicht jetzt schon wissen, ein Jahr lnger zum Physikum zu brauchen, das ist doch kacke!

Jedenfalls hab ich gestern trotzdem ordentlich gefeiert und mach jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage GAR NIX, was mit Uni zu tun hat!

----------


## leofgyth77

erstmal alles gute nachtrglich, jemine!

habt ihr denn die klausur schon rausbekommen?
ich hatte nmlich nach physik auch gar kein gutes gefhl...berhaupt nicht. hab dann aber trotzdem bestanden...wenn da so saublde aufgaben drankommen, wo man sich nur denken kann: "aha..sowas kann man also auch ausrechnen" dann ist das halt schei*e

ich drck dir auf jeden fall die daumen!

----------


## Jemine

Nee, Ergebnis in ca. 2 Wochen!  :Aufgepasst!: 
Damit man dann noch "genug" Zeit hat, sich auf den 3. Versuch vorzubereiten (wobei ich ja nicht glaube, dass ich in ner mndlichen Prfung bei der Aufregung noch 2+2 rechnen kann). Oder lern ich jetzt noch weiter Physik, bis das Ergebnis raus ist? Wohl kaum, hab ja auch sonst nix zu tun, auer Anatomie, Embryo und die tolle Kemie...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Jemine: Ist natrlich mal wieder Schei$$e von B-B wenn der mal wieder die Daumenschrauben rausholt, oder gibts jetzt schon nen neuen PhysikProf?
Man munkelt ja was von nem Junior-Prof?? Wenn gengend durchfallen
ist die 2. Generalklausur vielleicht ja auch schriftlich oder??
Drck dir die Daumen und spann mal ab, wie du schon selbst sagst der Rest wartet ja auch noch.

----------


## Jemine

Also da waren jetzt so um die 40 Leute zur Generalklausur und den Gesichtsausdrcken und Kommentaren danach nach zu Urteilen, ging es den Meisten hnlich.  :Nixweiss: 
Ja, es ist leider immernoch B.B.  :Keks: 
Ohne bestandene Vorlesung darf man nicht ins Praktikum oder? Und Physio fllt dann auch flach? Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann  :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hmm 40 Mann sind glaub ich auch fr die Gleitklausel zu wenig (waren doch MC Fragen oder?)
Ja ohne die Prfung ists Essig mit Praktikum und Physio.......traurig aber wahr...

----------


## Jemine

Nein, war gemischt aber wesentlich weniger MC als anderer Mist *grummel*
Naja, abwarten... Hab schon getrumt, dass ich 59% hab  :peng:

----------


## Katjaaa

ohja, kann mich nur anschlieen, die Physikgeneralklausur war wirklich schrecklich! Was der sich fr Fragen ausgedacht hat..
Drck uns allen die Daumen, dass wir nicht zum mndlichen Testat antanzen mssen.. hab' auch wirklich keine Lust, mich nochmal zwei Wochen mit diesem Stoff auseinander zu setzen.... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Katjaaa

achso.. und @Jemine, die zwei Studenten, die rausgeworfen wurden, saen gleich neben mir und waren nicht zur Klausur zugelassen. Deshalb wurde B-B angerufen um das zu klren... die waren so laut, wr fast ausgerastet. Das hat die ganze Klausur nicht besser gemacht. ;)

----------


## Nilani

oh, wute nicht, dass das schon die  Generalklausur war, das ist natrlich nicht so gut. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja doch. Und ich kenn zwei Leute, die letztes Jahr mndlich bei ihm bestanden hatten. Knnt mir zwar was besseres vorstellen, aber was macht man nicht alles, um weiterzukommen  :Keks: 

Ohne diese Prfung kein Praktikum, ohne Praktikum keine Physiologie ... aber noch ist nicht alles verloren. Ich drck weiter die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Das htte man sicher auch anders klren knnen, dazu mu man nicht 10 Minuten durch den Hrsaal blken!
Und dann haben die 2 noch ein Theater beim Rausgehen gemacht, wute nicht, WIE laut man sein Zeugs in die Tasche packen kann, dann die Tische hochknallen und wie ne Horde Elefanten die Treppen runtertrampeln. Unmglich!!

----------


## Jemine

Danke an alle, die die Dumchen halten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Katjaaa

na vielleicht bestehen wir ja alle durch ein Wunder ;)
hab heut mal einen bLick auf den Klausurplan fr's Sommersemester geworfen und wir schreiben im Juli unsere Chemieklausur um 6.30Uhr ..und ich dachte 7.15Uhr war schon frh... ohje. Wer denkt sich sowas aus?

----------


## Nilani

6.30 Uhr Beginn????? Ach du je ... da war sonst Einla, damit man genug Zeit hatte, bis 7.15 Uhr seine sachen abzulegen, genug Schreiber mitzunehmen, zu unterschreiben und sich so hinzusetzen, dass auch kein einziger irgendwo abgucken kann. Aber vielleicht ndern sie das ja noch ;)

----------


## abi07

6.30 Uhr? 7.15 Uhr? Das sind ja Traumzeiten!!! (Und ich versuche nicht, ironisch zu klingen!)

Wir haben dagegen schon fter mittags um 12.00 Uhr Klausur geschrieben - das finde ich furchtbar. Man macht sich den ganzen Vomittag verrckt und wei nicht so genau, wann man zu Mittag essen soll...

Meine perfekte Klausurzeit wre 6.00 Uhr, denke ich. Da bin ich fit! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Die bldeste Klausurzeit ist ja irgendwie abends, hatten Physik um 16.30 und Chemie um 19.05 (komische Zeit...). DA macht man sich den ganzen Tag verrckt! Ich find eigentlich so 9 Uhr ganz nett, da hat man nicht so nen Stress morgens, aber auch nicht genug Zeit, um durchzudrehen  :hmmm...: 
Aber 6.30 find ich schon heftig, vorallem auch fr die Leute, die nen bisschen weiter weg wohnen... gibt ja sicher auch einige Pendler!

Bei mir ist jetzt endlich Chemieendspurt, nur noch zwei Tage! Auch wenns danach direkt mit Bio weitergeht... aber da muss man wenigstens nicht jeden Tag nen Protokoll machen, auch wenns mir vor dem ganzen Malen schon graut...
Aber dafr hab ich dann heut in zwei Wochen um diese Zeit alles hinter mir und noch vier Wochen Ferien, davon eine Skifahren und zwei Tage Brssel mit meinem Freund... das ist ja von hier quasi um die Ecke  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

joa..6.30 ist schon bisschen frh...
aber ich hab die prfungen auch lieber frh...mein erstes prp-testat hatte ich um 17.30 und da war ich dann kurz vorm nervenzusammenbruch...

zanza, ich wnsch dir ganz viel erfolg! und das malen im bio-praktikum..also, ich kann ja absolut nicht malen und ich muss sagen, ich hab mir das zeug auch null fr die klausur angeschaut (htts ja auch nicht wiedererkannt)...bei uns wollten die tutoren einfach sehn, dass wir gezeichnet haben, und dann wars ok. 
ich hab die dinger auch nie so gezeichnet, wie ich sie gesehen hab, sondern wie sie halt eigentlich aussehen sollten (:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Boa, also irgendwie nervt Neuroana allmhlich. Vor allem frage ich mich wie lang ich das, was ich gerade lerne kann... total tzend wie schnell man die Dinge wieder vergisst... :Keks:

----------


## abi07

Ja, abends ist auch bld, aber immer noch besser als mittags. Ich brauch meine Koch- und Essenszeit!  :hmmm...: 

@Miss: Naja, im Schriftlichen wird es ja auf wenige Gebiete begrenzt gefragt (v.a. Hirnnerven, Bahnen und Mesencephalon) und im Mndlichen ist es total prferabhngig. Also mach dich nicht verrckt - vorerst reicht es, wenn du alles mal gehrt hast, die IMPP-Specials kannst und dann prferspezifisch mit den Protokollen lernst.

----------


## Jemine

9:00 wr perfekte Klausurenzeit! Nachmittag/Abends ist noch schlimmer, als so frh, da habt ihr schon recht. Die Anatomietestate sind bei uns immer recht spt und da dreht man bis man dran ist, wirklich durch. Aber SO frh...  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:  :schnarch...:

----------


## Nilani

Mh, ok, 9 Uhr geht gerade noch, aber gerade jetzt so bei den Klausuren, find ich mittags nicht schlimm (kann ich wenigstens entweder bis 12 schlafen oder noch paar Sachen durchgehen). Frh geht so berhaupt gar nicht ... klin. Chemie war 7.30 und ich hab nur Mist angekreuzt, weil ich da berhaupt noch gar nicht ansprechbar bin als Nachtmensch  ::-oopss:  Als ich mittags die Ergebnisse gesehen hab, bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen  :Keks: 

Aber ich fang auch erst abends an mit lernen, daher htte ich auch berhaupt kein problem mit Klausuren um 17 oder 19 Uhr ... am liebsten um 21 Uhr rum, aber das wird wohl nie eintreten  :Grinnnss!: 

Miss: noch keine Ferien?!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ne, ich mach keine richtigen Ferien jetzt, sonst komme ich wieder in Verzug.  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab eben Hypothalamus fertig bekommen und finde den soooo toll.. das Beste bisher an der Neuroanatomie...  :Love:  hach...
Nun Thalamus....
Die Neuroana-Fragen in der schwarzen Reihe laufen erstaunlich gut. Wundert mich etwas..  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Das wundert dich echt? Also mich nicht... :Grinnnss!:  
Zum Glck muss ich mich nicht mehr so explizit mit Neuroana beschftigen...

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi- Wieso wundert es dich nicht? Weil die Fragen so einfach sind??  :Nixweiss: 
Kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht beurteilen... detailliert wie immer halt...
Und du beshcftigst dich nicht mehr so intensiv mit Neuro, weil schriftlich nicht viele Fragen drankommen, oder?
Gute Motivation weiterhin... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@Miss: Nee, sondern weil du echt viel fr Neuro gemacht hast und viel weit!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ja, ich beschftige mich mehr oder weniger fast nur noch mit Kreuzen und den ML-Heftchen der kleinen Fcher...auerdem ein bisschen mit dem Prome. Den hab ich nmlich in den letzten 4 Semester so selten benutzt, dass ich gerechterweise den Neupreis dafr kriegen msste - nur lassen sich potenzielle Kufer davon wohl weniger berzeugen, glaube ich.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

@abi-  :Blush:  :Blush: : asoooo hast du das gemeint. Naja, wenn du das sagtst glaube ich es mal... :Grinnnss!: 
Fr heute reicht es.. jetzt dann einkaufen und einen schnen Abend mit einem Freund machen.

----------


## Elena1989

Morgen Testat Situs 1 ... Ich will nich... ;_;

----------


## Zanza

Oooh, dann wnsch ich dir schonmal ganz viel Erfolg! Das wird schon  :Grinnnss!: 

Bei mir ist morgen Ratte aufschnippeln im Biopraktikum angesagt, wird bestimmt ganz cool! Und vorallem: Nichts zeichnen!
Noch sechs Mal zum Biopraktikum und einmal Klausur schreiben und dann hab ich vier Wochen freiii!!  ::-dance: 
Und am Wochenende seh ich ein paar Leute, die ich in Argentinien kennengelernt hab, wieder und am Sonntag kommt meine beste Freundin mich besuchen und heut abend geh ich zu zwei Bekannten, die hier um die Ecke wohnen und wir machen nen bisschen Mdelsabend  :Grinnnss!:  Schn alles im Moment! Wenn nicht diese Klausur da noch wre, die geschrieben werden will am Ende des Praktikums  :Blush:

----------


## Elena1989

Hui, Ratte aufschneiden. Wir ham ein Kueken aufgeschnitten, ich fands doof, koennte aber daran gelegen haben, dass ich Grobmotoriker bin  :Smilie: ))

Ah, ich sehe, du zeichnest auch nich gern? Ich hab's auch gehasst, allerdings hatte ich das Glueck, dass ich in einer Gruppe war, in der's den Praktikumsleiter nich interessiert hat, wie wir gemalt haben (oder ob  :Smilie: ))(

klingt ja wirklich nach nen paar schoenen Tagen bei dir. 
Ich hab noch zwei Wochen Uni, mit Situs 1 und Situs 2 Testat, sowie Kopf-Hals. Und dann Pflegepraktikum (aber da freu ich mich schon drauf: ich komm heim und muss nich lernen  :Smilie: )

naja, dir morgen viel Spass beim Ratte aufschneiden  :Smilie: ))

ich geh jetz duschen und dann noch ein paar Stunden lernen.

Lg

Elena

----------


## risingsun

Sowas ist doch maximal unntig in einem Medizinerpraktikum .._O

----------


## Zanza

Was, Ratte aufschneiden? Oder zeichnen?

Also, was die Ratte angeht... die betonen ja immer wieder, dass die Ratten nicht extra frs Praktikum gettet wurden, die kommen hier von nem Pharmaunternehmen, dass die wohl ansonsten eh wegschmeien wrde... Stattdessen werden die dann eingefroren.
Und es ist ja schon so, dass man an ner Ratte den Bau inkl. der Organe vom Wirbeltier gut nachvollziehen/sehen kann...

Mit dem Zeichnen ist das bei uns so, dass man mit guten Zeichnungen zwei Punkte fr die Klausur ergattern kann und die htte ich dann schon gerne irgendwie... aber ich hab zum Glck die Zeichnungen noch von meinem Freund, der besagte Zusatzpunkte bekommen hat, da gucke ich dann jetzt immer, wie das denn so aussehen sollte  :hmmm...:

----------


## abi07

Also bei uns war die Ratte der Hhepunkt des 1. Semesters... :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Find es unmglich, jedes Semester wieder neue Tiere aufschnippeln zu lassen. Den Lerneffekt daran will ich gar nicht bestreiten aber ich persnlichfinde das unntiges Umbringen von Tieren.
Wenn die wirklich schon vorher tot sind, weil anderes schon mit denen gemacht wurde, komm ich damit noch etwas besser klar. Aber nur, damit die tollen Medizinstudenten Viecher aufschneiden knnen... nee  :dagegen: 
Und ich will jetzt hier keine Anti-Tierversuche-Diskussion entfachen, das ist nicht das Thema!


Auerdem schiebe ich grad maximalen Vorklinik-Frust!  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

Oh, Jemine, warum maximaler Frust? Is was passiert oder einfach nur so??

Ich hab Situs 1 bestanden!! :Smilie: )) war zwar ne ganze Menge Glueck dabei, aber was soll's  :Smilie: ) 
Nur noch zwei Testate!!  :Smilie:

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Glckwunsch!!! Egal, wie du bestanden hast - bestanden ist bestanden!!!

Komisch, wie viel hier trotz Ferienzeit los ist - gibt es eigentlich auer Wrzburg noch andere Unis mit richtigen Semesterferien???

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Find es unmglich, jedes Semester wieder neue Tiere aufschnippeln zu lassen. Den Lerneffekt daran will ich gar nicht bestreiten aber ich persnlichfinde das unntiges Umbringen von Tieren.
> Wenn die wirklich schon vorher tot sind, weil anderes schon mit denen gemacht wurde, komm ich damit noch etwas besser klar. Aber nur, damit die tollen Medizinstudenten Viecher aufschneiden knnen... nee 
> Und ich will jetzt hier keine Anti-Tierversuche-Diskussion entfachen, das ist nicht das Thema!
> 
> 
> Auerdem schiebe ich grad maximalen Vorklinik-Frust!


Hast vllig Recht Jemine - bei uns ging es auch vllig ohne so etwas und ich glaub mal nicht, dass wir nun die schlechteren Mediziner werden.

----------


## Jemine

Physikergebnisse -> Frust  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Jemine: Kopf hoch!! Das wird schon  ::-bee: 

@ Elena: Glckwunsch!

----------


## Jemine

Naja,... wie soll ich denn Physik mndlich reien, wenn ichs schriftlich 2x verbockt habe.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Naja,... wie soll ich denn Physik mndlich reien, wenn ichs schriftlich 2x verbockt habe.


Na mit deinem charmanten Auftreten, auerdem ist mdl der "Ermessensspielraum" grer......wenns ganz schlimm wird sagste Bescheid, dann dresch ich den Feuermelder im Institut ein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

> Na mit deinem charmanten Auftreten, auerdem ist mdl der "Ermessensspielraum" grer......wenns ganz schlimm wird sagste Bescheid, dann dresch ich den Feuermelder im Institut ein


Alles klar, Deal!  :Top: 
Aber wie soll ich dich denn whrend der Prfung wissen lassen, dass es Zeit zum Zutreten ist?
Vielleicht sollte ich mir meine Kleiderwahl gut berlegen, bzgl. des Ermessensspeilraums  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Wie Coxy schon angemerkt hat! Ermessensspielraum!
Du wirst das Kind schon schaukeln! Gibts denn schon nen Termin? Damit ich wei, wann Daumen gedrckt werden msssen?

----------


## Jemine

24./25.03. Wann wer dran ist, wird noch bekanntgegeben *nerv*
Mir geht's schon besser. Wird ja auch langweilig, wenn alles glatt luft, wo ist denn da der Nervenkitzel?

----------


## Laelya

@jemine:
bei uns hat man ja bei klausuren insgesamt 6 versuche, ich hab physik bis zum letzten ausgreizt....htte also auch an physik scheitern knnen

das ist echt kein fach was sinn macht  :Nixweiss: 
aber auch bei transuse hats geklappt

ich drck dir die daumen, mdl ist meistens wirklich wesentlich einfacher als schriftlich

----------


## Jemine

Nach dem 3. verbockten Versuch mssen wir den Kurs nochmal machen, insgesamt also auch 6 Versuche.
Aber durch den Wiederholungsmist wrde ich direkt ein Jahr verlieren, weil man bei uns ohne Physik Physio nicht machen darf und DAS ist mein Problem.
Wie war das bei euch?
Aber danke an alle aufbauenden Worte, wie gesagt, geht schon wieder.  :Grinnnss!:  Physik ist halt echt nicht meins  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

da bei uns zum ws und zum ss erstis starten konnten wir jeden kurs jedes semester machen, daher hab ich halt nur ein semester verloren, wenn eine klausur zugangsberechtigung fr etwas anderes war (finde ich allg nervig, hab dadurch 2 semester verloren, weil eine klausur nicht gleich bestanden wurde und ich deshalb einen anderen kurs nicht besuchen durfte)

also eigentlich ist es so, dass man nach dem 6 versuch geext wird....hab allerdings auch erfahren, dass es bei einigen fcher (BC) wohl sonder ausnahmen gab, dass man nach dem 6 versuch halt den kurs wiederholen musste.

hatte schon alle scheine fr bc nur aus dem zweiten semester noch nicht, auch erst beim 6 versuch bestanden, lag an unseren klausuren, hatten 80 prozent durchfallquote zu der zeit  :Nixweiss: , seit dem der prof nicht mehr leiter des instituts ist, steigen die bestehensquoten

und ich wei, dass ich wenn ich durchgefallen wre, den bc kurs wiederholen htte knnen.......aber ob das dann auch wirklich so gewesen wre wei ich nicht

----------


## abi07

Heute mal kein Vorklinik-, sondern allgemeiner Frust: Verdammter Schnee!!! :grrrr....:  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Heute mal kein Vorklinik-, sondern allgemeiner Frust: Verdammter Schnee!!!


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Mein Kopf ist ein Sieb, ist ein Sieb, ist ein Sieb.

Heute versucht mir Blut, Formeln dazu & Standardwerte in den Kopf zu Hmmern - kaum etwas scheint hngengeblieben zu sein *schnuff* Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch ..

----------


## Elena1989

@Miss Garfield: Mach mal ne Pause. Das wirkt Wunder  :hmmm...:  Das wird schon ^^

Situs TEstat 2 bestanden!!!! *Jubel* Ich wurde genau das gefragt, was ich wrtlich auswendig konnte, was fr ein Glck  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt nur noch Kopf-Hals nchste Woche ^^

----------


## carpentier

biochemie is doch krank..wie soll man das zum P alles knnen?!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Situs TEstat 2 bestanden!!!! *Jubel*


*mitdirfreu*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Situs TEstat 2 bestanden!!!! *Jubel* Ich wurde genau das gefragt, was ich wrtlich auswendig konnte, was fr ein Glck


Glckwunsch!!

----------


## alysh

waaaaah...heute anatomie testat. die arme und beinchen plus den hals -.-

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ alysh: wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## Encephallus

> Find es unmglich, jedes Semester wieder neue Tiere aufschnippeln zu lassen. Den Lerneffekt daran will ich gar nicht bestreiten aber ich persnlichfinde das unntiges Umbringen von Tieren.
> Wenn die wirklich schon vorher tot sind, weil anderes schon mit denen gemacht wurde, komm ich damit noch etwas besser klar. Aber nur, damit die tollen Medizinstudenten


schon mal was davon gehrt, dass es in vielen grostdten rattenplagen gibt?also ich hab nix dagegen, dass diese viecher dezimiert werden....

----------


## Zanza

Na ja, ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwo die Studenten Kanalratten aufschneiden, oder?  :Grinnnss!:  Passen ja gar nicht auf den Prpteller...

----------


## abi07

ENDLICH FERIEN!!!!!!!! :Grinnnss!: 
Wenn jetzt heute Abend noch der richtige Zahlenwert in der Auswertung steht, kann ich zu genieen anfangen...

----------


## Jemine

> schon mal was davon gehrt, dass es in vielen grostdten rattenplagen gibt?also ich hab nix dagegen, dass diese viecher dezimiert werden....


 :Keks:  Tolle Aussage, echt... *kopfschttel*


Nochmal  :Party:  fr alle Physikumsbesieger!

----------


## ledoell

Ich 1 - IMPP 0

----------


## bonescrusher

ompf ... wie lang dauert es noch bis zur Grenze und die restlichen 12 Fragen gelst sind?

 :Big Grin:  bin ungeduldig

----------


## abi07

NIE WIEDER VORKLINIK-FRUST!!!!! :Party:  ::-dance:

----------


## KriZzy

> NIE WIEDER VORKLINIK-FRUST!!!!!



GLCKWUNSCH PhysF10 ;D

----------


## abi07

Danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Glckwunsch Abi!!  :Smilie:  Ich schaue zu dir auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> NIE WIEDER VORKLINIK-FRUST!!!!!


Glckwunsch!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Bei uns waren heute die Chemie-ergebnisse online.. Bin natrlich durchgefallen (aber das wusst ich schon, bevor ich hingegangen bin)
Aber die Quote war lustig: Wenn man die, die nicht hingegangen sind, dazuzhlt liegt die Durchfallquote bei 73%.
Chemie bei uns is schon herrlich...

----------


## sayeh

> Glckwunsch!!!!    
> 
> Bei uns waren heute die Chemie-ergebnisse online.. Bin natrlich durchgefallen (aber das wusst ich schon, bevor ich hingegangen bin)
> Aber die Quote war lustig: Wenn man die, die nicht hingegangen sind, dazuzhlt liegt die Durchfallquote bei 73%.
> Chemie bei uns is schon herrlich...


boah krass! da heisst es durchhalten... hab in der vorklinik auch ca. 5 klausuren nachschreiben mssen (und von 2en davon die nachschreibklausur nochmal nachschreiben)  :Top:  und jetzt muss ich nur noch die mndliche packen. also, es geht alles  :peng:

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Das tut mir echt leid fr dich...ich drck auf jeden Fall die Daumen fr die Nachklausur!!!

Danke fr die Glckwnsche - im Moment geniee ich das Nichtstun und werde dann erstmal all das machen, was die letzten Wochen auf der Strecke geblieben ist... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Manno!!! Wo ist die "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" hin?????????? Bldkram alles !

----------


## Mbali

Juhuuuu... KPP heute hinter mir gelassen  ::-dance:

----------


## Elena1989

@abi: ja, genie auf alle Faelle die Zeit, du hast es verdient!!

Das mit Chemie is nich so tragisch, die Durchfallquote liegt in Anorganik immer zwischen 60 und 80%. liegt daran, dass er wirklich jeden Kleinkram fragt, das heit, man muss wirklich alles aus dem Semester beherrschen um zu bestehen und da man direkt davor 2 Amatomie Testate und noch Bio und Termiklausur hat ( na gut, termi zaehlt nich) nehmen's die meisten mit der Vorbereitung fuer Chemie nich so ernst (so wie ich ;))

@jemine: "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit"? Was is'n das??  :Smilie: 

naja, ich werd jetzt noch fuers Kopf Hals Testat lernen, damit ich das auch am Mittwoch bestehe (oh ja, so ne Woche Zeit fuer Kopf-Hals is echt ne super Sache) und nicht am Freitag in die Nachpruefung muss. Dann haett ich naemlich sagenhafte 2 Tage frei, bevor ich mich am Samstag um 06.30 ins KPP stuerzen kann...
Ihr seht, ich sprudle nur so vor Lebensfreude.....

Lg
Elena

----------


## Stromer

Ich werde irre wegen der Biochemie!!!! Ich kann nicht - alles ist immerwieder wech. Ich knnte heulen und k*** im Wechsel.

----------


## netfinder

> Manno!!! Wo ist die "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" hin?????????? Bldkram alles !


Naja, ist eben nur vorlesungsfrei, nicht studienfrei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> Naja, ist eben nur vorlesungsfrei, nicht studienfrei


 :Keks:

----------


## Elena1989

durch's Kopf-Hals-Testat gefallen... und dann waren die Fragen noch nicht mal schwer.. langsam glaub ich echt, ich bin zu dumm dafr...  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Zanza

Ach Quatsch, du bist nicht zu doof! *knuddel" und  :Keks: 
Du hast doch selber geschrieben, dass ihr nur ein paar Tage zum Lernen hattet, das ist ja wirklich verdammt knapp, da ist es doch nicht schlimm, wenn mans nicht schafft! Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass einfach irgendwann die Luft raus ist, wenn man gar keine Ferien hat und die ganze Zeit durch lernt!
Atme jetzt erstmal durch und dann kannst du frisch und munter fr die Wiederholung lernen, das klappt schon!

Ich hab seit Montag endlich richtige Ferien, nachdem ich die Praktikumsklausur mit Bravour bestanden hab  :hmmm...:  War aber auch echt easy, mit zweimal Skript lesen und Altklausuren anschaun sehr machbar. Mal ne nette Abwechslung nach Zellbio  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber irgendwie wei ich gar nicht, was ich mit mir anfangen soll, kann im Moment nicht wirklich Sport machen weil Knie kaputt (mach schon immer fleiig meine Krankengymnastikbungen, aber das ist auch nicht das Wahre... vielleicht geh ich morgen mal Schwimmen). Mein Freund muss noch lernen, mit dem ist also auch nicht allzu viel anzufangen  :hmmm...:  Und den ganzen Tag nur lesen ist auch irgendwie doof, wenn man so nen Tatendrang hat, aber niemand da ist bzw. die, die da sind, nur da sind, weil sie fr ne WH-Klausur lernen mssen... Und Shoppen gehen kann ich ja auch nicht immer, das wird auf Dauer teuer  :bhh: 

Heut abend kommen nen paar Leute und ich mach Cannelloni und so nen Beeren-Nachtisch mit so nem Creme-Brule-migen Zuckerdings drauf. Hab zum Geburtstag so nen Flammenwerfer fr die Kche bekommen und muss den jetzt mal ausprobieren, aber fr richtige Crme brule ists ja jetzt schon zu spt, die muss ja ber Nacht stehen...

----------


## Elena1989

> Ach Quatsch, du bist nicht zu doof! *knuddel" und 
> Du hast doch selber geschrieben, dass ihr nur ein paar Tage zum Lernen hattet, das ist ja wirklich verdammt knapp, da ist es doch nicht schlimm, wenn mans nicht schafft! Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass einfach irgendwann die Luft raus ist, wenn man gar keine Ferien hat und die ganze Zeit durch lernt!
> Atme jetzt erstmal durch und dann kannst du frisch und munter fr die Wiederholung lernen, das klappt schon!
> 
> Ich hab seit Montag endlich richtige Ferien, nachdem ich die Praktikumsklausur mit Bravour bestanden hab  War aber auch echt easy, mit zweimal Skript lesen und Altklausuren anschaun sehr machbar. Mal ne nette Abwechslung nach Zellbio 
> Aber irgendwie wei ich gar nicht, was ich mit mir anfangen soll, kann im Moment nicht wirklich Sport machen weil Knie kaputt (mach schon immer fleiig meine Krankengymnastikbungen, aber das ist auch nicht das Wahre... vielleicht geh ich morgen mal Schwimmen). Mein Freund muss noch lernen, mit dem ist also auch nicht allzu viel anzufangen  Und den ganzen Tag nur lesen ist auch irgendwie doof, wenn man so nen Tatendrang hat, aber niemand da ist bzw. die, die da sind, nur da sind, weil sie fr ne WH-Klausur lernen mssen... Und Shoppen gehen kann ich ja auch nicht immer, das wird auf Dauer teuer 
> 
> Heut abend kommen nen paar Leute und ich mach Cannelloni und so nen Beeren-Nachtisch mit so nem Creme-Brule-migen Zuckerdings drauf. Hab zum Geburtstag so nen Flammenwerfer fr die Kche bekommen und muss den jetzt mal ausprobieren, aber fr richtige Crme brule ists ja jetzt schon zu spt, die muss ja ber Nacht stehen...



Denke  :hmmm...:   Naja.. die Wiederholung is bermorgen.... ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ich da wesentlich mehr wei, als heute, v.a. nachdem ich mich echt nimmer konzentrieren kann und jetzt vom heulen Kopfschmerzen habe (jaaa... gut.. ich hab geheult.. ich bin ne Heulsuse ^^)
Am mesiten rgert mich, dass ich gehofft hatte, vorm Pflegepraktikum zwei freie Tage zu haben (ich muss am Samstag anfangen), tja.. dumm gelaufen..
Und was mich eben auch rgert is, dass ich wegen so nem... Kleinkram durchgefallen bin. Also, war einzig und allein meine Schuld, aber ich hab mir am Prparat nun mal nicht angeschaut, wo genau die Tonsillen liegen sollten, weil es immer hie, wir sollen uns auf Hirnnerven, Ganglien und so konzentrieren... Tja.. Pech gehabt..

Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Praktikumsklausur  :Big Grin:  Hmm.. jetzt wollt ich dir als Freizeitbeschftigung "shoppen" vorschlagen, aber wenn du das schon getan hast, ja, irgendwann sollte man damit aufhren... ^^ 
Spazieren gehen? (Gut, mit kaputtem Knie vielleicht auch nich soo gut)... Oder einfach ein bisschen raus gehen, Wetter soll ja schn werden  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hatte eigentlich fr morgen geplant, meine Wohnung aufzurumen (so richtig, mit alles durchwischen und Desinfektionsmittel und so, is dringend ntig ^^), aber nachdem ich mich morgen ja wieder mit ein paar halben Kpfen beschftigen darf, werd ich das auf Samstag nach dem ersten Praktikumstag verschieben und wie ich mich kenne, bin ich dann zu faul und dann siehts hier noch ne ganze Weile so aus.. ach, verdammt, alles doof... 

LG

Elena

----------


## abi07

@Elena: Hey, lass den Kopf nicht hngen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!  :hmmm...: )! Kopf-Hals ist echt ein saubldes Thema, da wre ich damals auch fast durchgefallen - brigens auch wegen der Tonsillen! Aber der Prfer war wohl gndiger als deiner...
Aber diesmal weit du es ja. Klar, zwei Tage sind wenig Zeit, aber du hast ja auch schon einiges dafr gelernt und dann hast du jetzt quasi noch einen Zeitbonus und kannst deine Schwachstellen ergnzen. bermorgen klappt es bestimmt! Ich drck die Daumen!!! :Top: 

Und nein, du bist ganz sicher NICHT zu bld. Blo wegen so ein paar Tonsillen...

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Hey, lass den Kopf nicht hngen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! )! Kopf-Hals ist echt ein saubldes Thema, da wre ich damals auch fast durchgefallen - brigens auch wegen der Tonsillen! Aber der Prfer war wohl gndiger als deiner...
> Aber diesmal weit du es ja. Klar, zwei Tage sind wenig Zeit, aber du hast ja auch schon einiges dafr gelernt und dann hast du jetzt quasi noch einen Zeitbonus und kannst deine Schwachstellen ergnzen. bermorgen klappt es bestimmt! Ich drck die Daumen!!!
> 
> Und nein, du bist ganz sicher NICHT zu bld. Blo wegen so ein paar Tonsillen...


Danke!  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute hat's geklappt!!!! Hatte so meine Traumfrage: Musste eigentlich nix zeigen und durfte nur runterrattern, perfekt fr mich!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Das war's mit der makroskopischen!! (Gut, Neuro noch im 4. Semester, aber das is ja wieder was anderes ^^)

So.. jetzt rum ich meine Wohnung auf... dringend!!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Und sing und tanz dabei ein bisschen ^^

----------


## abi07

GLCKWUNSCH!!!  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Heey, von mir auch Glckwunsch! Freut mich fr dich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, Elena, Glckwunsch!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, bin wieder da.
erstmal glckwunsch an alle, die noch was bestanden haben!


und zanza...willst du mal fr mich kochen (: das hrt sich ja verdammt gut an, was du da fr deine freunde gemacht hast hehe

----------


## Jemine

SCHEI$$E SCHEI$$E SCHEI$$E!!!
Wasserschaden in der Wohnung, und morgen frh Physiktestat! OMG  :Wand:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Du kannst jetzt eh nix gegen das Wasser tun, Jemine ... so unbefriedigend das jetzt auch sein mag. Konzentrier dich auf die Prfung und sag dir bis morgen immer wieder, dass mit dem Wassermist auch alles wieder gut wird (das wird es!). Siehe auch Tipp in deinem Thread  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> SCHEI$$E SCHEI$$E SCHEI$$E!!!
> Wasserschaden in der Wohnung, und morgen frh Physiktestat! OMG


Ich drck dir fr morgen ganz fest die Daumen!

----------


## Jemine

Danke.
Wenns kommt, dann richtig  :dagegen: 
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen trotz gefluteter Wohnung nen khlen Kopf bewahre. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich ohne den Mist schon genug Physik-Panik schiebe.
Aber hey, das Positive an der Sache: Es lenkt mich von der Physik-Panik grad ziemlich ab!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Danke.
> Wenns kommt, dann richtig 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen trotz gefluteter Wohnung nen khlen Kopf bewahre. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich ohne den Mist schon genug Physik-Panik schiebe.
> Aber hey, das Positive an der Sache: Es lenkt mich von der Physik-Panik grad ziemlich ab!


Oh gott und da ich gerade im moodle gesehen habe dass immer 2 Personen eine Stunde "vorsprechen" drfen drck ich gleich nochmal so fest!

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ jemine : Kopf hoch und du rockst das morgen  :Smilie:  Ganz bestimmt *dumchendrck*

----------


## leofgyth77

@ jemine, ich drck dir ganz, ganz fest die daumen! du packst das schon!
und das mit der wohnung ist ja wohl megaschei*e! dass aber auch immer alles auf einmal kommen muss..aber jetz packst du schn physik und dann kmmerst du dich um den rest!

----------


## Jemine

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
BESTANDEN!
Schei$$e, Alter, beim 3. Versuch!
 ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance: 
YES, YES, YES *kreisch*

----------


## MissGarfield83

Gratuliere  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> BESTANDEN!
> Schei$$e, Alter, beim 3. Versuch!
>   
> YES, YES, YES *kreisch*


Habsch doch gesagt! Dann viel Spa im Praktikum und natrlich Gratulation auch von mir.

----------


## Jemine

Ich bin so feddich, ich geh erstmal umfallen...

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaaay! super! sei stolz auf dich!!!

----------


## Zanza

Suuuper!!! Glckwunsch!
Ich hoffe, der Wasserschaden ist auch in den Griff zu kriegen?!

----------


## Jemine

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 
Was nun letztendlich mit dem Wohnungsmist ist, keine genaue Ahnung  :Nixweiss: 
Hauptsache, die Versicherung des Nachbars springt ein!!

----------


## Katjaaa

Glckwunsch Jemine!  :Smilie:  Wie waren die Testate? Hat B-B viele bestehen lassen?
..und bald geht's los mit dem Physik Praktikum, na juchu... ;)

----------


## Jemine

Testate waren nicht ohne aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele bestanden haben, da ich gleich die allerallererste war... Keine ahnung, was danach noch alles passiert ist. 
Oh ja, Praktikum, kanns kaum erwarten  :Keks:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Morgen!
Herzlichen Glckwunsch Jemine!

Ich komme mir so dumm vor, hatte erst Prpkurs und will nun fr die Klausur kreuzen, was passiert, ich komme mir vor als ob ich nix wei! :Oh nee...:

----------


## Katjaaa

Kurz vor Ostern stellen sie die Ergebnisse von der 1.Wiederholungsklausur von Soziologie rein und ich bin wieder durchgefallen. Maaaaan. Langsam wird's peinlich.  :Big Grin:  Frag mich vorallem wie die nchste, mndliche Prfung abluft..  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kurz vor Ostern stellen sie die Ergebnisse von der 1.Wiederholungsklausur von Soziologie rein und ich bin wieder durchgefallen. Maaaaan. Langsam wird's peinlich.  Frag mich vorallem wie die nchste, mndliche Prfung abluft..


Kaffee,Kuchen und nen Kreis bilden.

----------


## Katjaaa

> Kaffee,Kuchen und nen Kreis bilden.


Haha, das habe ich auch schon gehrt. Aber ist das ernsthaftig so? Ich kann das nicht so ganz glauben. Aber Kaffee und Kuchen sind natrlich wunderbar. ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Haha, das habe ich auch schon gehrt. Aber ist das ernsthaftig so? Ich kann das nicht so ganz glauben. Aber Kaffee und Kuchen sind natrlich wunderbar. ;)


Also in unserem Jahrgang war es so, zu 7. mit Fr.Dr.A. im Kreis und nen Gesprch halt. Das wird schon!

----------


## sebi86

Bei uns gehts in einer Woche wieder los O..

14 Wochen am Stck und alle 3 Wochen Prfung....yay

----------


## leofgyth77

bei mir gehts nchste woche wieder los..aber nur so ein kurs fr ne klausur..ich schaus mir mal an, und wenns mir nich gefllt, dann fahr ich wieder heim bis zum 19. (:

und dann topp ich jetz noch dein angebot mit prfungen alle drei wochen und sag jede woche montag physiologie testat (:
aber ich muss sagen, ich freu mich doch ein wenig, dass es wieder weitergeht  ::-winky:

----------


## sebi86

outsch....das ist auch bitter ...aber wir werden es beide berleben ;)

Ich freu mich eigentlich auch total, dass es weitergeht. Bei uns kommt jetzt Herz, Atmung, Immunsystem und Arzt-Patient. Klingt hammerinteressant und wird es auch ;)

Wnsch dir schonmal viel Glck bei Physio !!!

----------


## leofgyth77

na klar, wir werden das semester rocken (:
meins wird nich so interessant..biochemie, physiologie und psych-soz...
aber vielleicht entdecke ich ja noch die liebe zu biochemie?! irgendwie bezweifle ich das ganz stark hihi

----------


## Kajsa

So, nachdem ich im vierten Anlauf endlich Chemie bestanden habe, wollte ich fragen, um wieviele Exponenten kotzhafter Biochemie werden wird.  :Keks: 
Ihr knnt es auch in Relation zu Physiologie setzen, damit hatte ich keine Probleme und fand es sehr interessant und sogar alltagstauglich.

----------


## Stephan0815

Ehrlich gesagt fand ich damals Biochemie echt zum Kotzen  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 
Der 1. Quickie war schon nen Reinfall und ich musste 2 Semester lang bei jedem Quickie zittern, da ich ned aus dem Seminar rausflieg - war nen echter Horror, dann noch Physio und Kopftestat mit jeweils einem Tag Abstand zu der Biochemie-Klausur (bin natrlich durchgeflogen mit einem Punkt zuwenig, war mir damals aber auch sowas von egal  ::-oopss:  )
Dann im Physikums-Semester nebenher nur Biochemie geackert und irgendwann machte es einfach "schnapp" und ich hatts geschnallt, einfach so - hatte dann 25 von 30 Punkten in der Klausur und mich schwarz gergert, da ich davor so viel Bammel gehabt hatte. 
Fast so schlimm, wie Psychologie...  ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

> Der 1. Quickie war schon nen Reinfall und ich musste 2 Semester lang bei jedem Quickie zittern, da ich ned aus dem Seminar rausflieg


Rausfliegen? Wen hattest du denn?

----------


## Katjaaa

na dann geniet mal noch eure freien tage (und die sonne), bevor es wieder losgeht!
wir durften ja schon letzte woche antanzen..und heute hatte ich das erste mal physik-praktikum..hat zum glck alles hingehauen. ich hoffe, die embryoklausur klappt morgen genauso gut;)

----------


## leofgyth77

dann wnsch ich dir viel erfolg morgen in der embryo-klausur! wird schon hinhaun!
und frs physik-praktikum: augen zu und durch (:

----------


## Jemine

@ Katjaa: wie ist denn das Physikpraktikum? Ich kanns ja "kaum erwarten", bis es endlich losgeht  :Keks: 
Und Embryo bekommen wir morgen schon hin  :Top: 

Ich bin noch gar nicht wieder richtig angekommen, nachdem ich letzte Woche ja eigentlich in der Uni htte sein mssen *hstel*, aber nicht da war^^ Ich hatte einfach die absolut grandioseste und tollste woche ever und wei gar nicht, wie ich mit dem - im Gegensatz dazu - stinklangweiligen Unialltag wieder klarkommen soll...   :dagegen:  Kann bitte jemand die Zeit zurck drehen?

----------


## Stephan0815

> Rausfliegen? Wen hattest du denn?


Den Toni W. halt. 
(Im 2. Semester Biochemie wussten wir immer noch ned, ob jetzt eigentlich auch mal aus dem Praktikums-Heft ne Aufgabe kommt oder nur der groe Lffler geprft wird)
Mittlerweile ist er wohl auch nicht mehr so schlimm im Physikum, wo er meist zusammen mit Prof. Jens W. prft und die beiden sind ja als Duo mortale verschrieen und wenn ich so die Leute zhle, von denen ich wei, da sie diese Kombination hatten, verursachen die die hchsten Durchfallquoten. 
W&W = Arschkarte hie es bei uns zumindest ^^ 
Aber gut, in Biochemie bin ich jetzt fit. Obs in der Klinik viel bringt, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln - der Monat Famulatur ist fast um und das einzige, was ich mit klinischer Chemie am Hut hab, ist bisher rein Physiologie.

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Katjaaa und Jemine: Die Daumen fr Embryo sind gedrckt.

Wie Sebi ja schon geschrieben hat, gehts bei uns am Montag weiter.. kaum zu glauben, dass 6 Wochen wie im Flug vorbeigegangen sind.  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

> Ehrlich gesagt fand ich damals Biochemie echt zum Kotzen
> Der 1. Quickie war schon nen Reinfall und ich musste 2 Semester lang bei jedem Quickie zittern, da ich ned aus dem Seminar rausflieg - war nen echter Horror


Oh Gott, mach mir nur Angst  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Stephan0815

> Oh Gott, mach mir nur Angst


Ich muss hinzufgen, da ich auf den 1. Quickie auch kein Strich gelernt hab und ansonsten auch relativ lernfaul bin, wenn das was hilft.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Katjaaa

Hej, danke fr's Daumendrcken! Es kam ne Altklausur dran.. von daher, lief das schon.  :Smilie: 
@Jemine, das Phy-Praktikum war in Ordnung. Ich find's ganz angenehm, endlich mal praktikisch zu arbeiten und nicht nur zu zuhren oder so. Wann hast du dein Praktikum?
Na dann, bald ist Wochenende..juchu..ich wnsch euch schne freie Tage..(ab morgen dann ;))

----------


## abi07

> Mittlerweile ist er wohl auch nicht mehr so schlimm im Physikum, wo er meist zusammen mit Prof. Jens W. prft und die beiden sind ja als Duo mortale verschrieen und wenn ich so die Leute zhle, von denen ich wei, da sie diese Kombination hatten, verursachen die die hchsten Durchfallquoten. 
> W&W = Arschkarte hie es bei uns zumindest ^^


Okay...hab von dem noch nie was gehrt...vielleicht hatte der ja in meinem Semester keine Praktikumsgruppe. Ich hatte den Werner Sch., da waren die Quickies auch immer ganz nett... :peng: 

@lilapple: Aber keine Sorge, einziger Vorteil beim Wintersemesterstart: Du kannst dich praktisch vollkommen auf BC konzentrieren whrend des Semesters...wir hatten damals irgendwie nur Ana im Kopf und deswegen war BC - ohne wirkliches Lernen - nicht so toll...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Abi, du bist echt frh auf. Respekt!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Morgen gehts wieder los... dabei hab ich doch gerade erst angefangen mich zu erholen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## abi07

> Abi, du bist echt frh auf. Respekt!


 :Grinnnss!: 
Heute liegt es daran, dass ich mich gestern vor lauter Kater den ganzen Tag kaum rhren konnte und praktisch nur zwischen Bett und Toilette hin- und hergependelt bin... ::-oopss:

----------


## ohusa

Bh, da muss ich morgen ein bldes Physio Referat halten und denke, dass ich das schon irgendwie hinkriege, da erzhlt mir gestern auf der Party, bei der ich war, jemand, dass ich auch noch den gemeinsten und unfreundlichsten aller Professoren abgekriegt hab...
Na vielen Dank auch - wer lsst sich nicht gerne dauernd unterbrechen und beleidigen... :kotzen:

----------


## papiertiger

knnte jetzt "Methode Tiger" empfehlen, aber das wre eher nich so klug frchte ich ;)


"Darf ich jetzt weiterreden oder mchten Sie das Referat selbst halten?"




Weia, war der bse dann..  hoffe immernoch, eben diese Person nicht im mndlichen P zu erwischen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## ohusa

Ich glaub ich probiers doch lieber mit stoischer Gelassenheit, einem leichten Lcheln auf den Lippen und einer netten LMAA Einstellung (natrlich nur innerlich  :hmmm...: )...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Heute liegt es daran, dass ich mich gestern vor lauter Kater den ganzen Tag kaum rhren konnte und praktisch nur zwischen Bett und Toilette hin- und hergependelt bin...


Oh, hoffentlich gehts dir heute wieder besser, oder hast du noch nachwehen?

----------


## MissGarfield83

Methode Tiger klingt cool  :Big Grin:  

Habe gerade gesehen dass es noch knappe 3 Monate bis zum Exitus VK sind ... WUAAAAAAAAH ... sorry frs Panikschieben, aber mein Stundenplan ist so vollgepackt dass ich nichmal weiss wann ich noch nebenbei was lernen soll *argh* Sehs schon kommen dass der dicke Hammer noch kommt .... Garfield wird nicht zum P zugelassen oder so .... dann bin ich aber sickig ...

----------


## papiertiger

Kann ich mir jetzt eigentlich nicht vorstellen, so vom Eindruck her, den du hier hinterlsst  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Wie war das mit dem kompetenten Eindruck bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit? :Nixweiss:  Mir hat mein Enthusiasmus schon des fteren einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht - so dass ich wohl mit dem schlimmsten Rechne *seufz* Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl das alles was ich in den letzten 3 Semestern gemacht hab nochmal ganz von vorne lernen zu mssen - ich knnt echt kotzen ... irgendwie ist mein Hirn ein Sieb ... und zwar mit groen Lchern ...

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Aber keine Sorge, einziger Vorteil beim Wintersemesterstart: Du kannst dich praktisch vollkommen auf BC konzentrieren whrend des Semesters...wir hatten damals irgendwie nur Ana im Kopf und deswegen war BC - ohne wirkliches Lernen - nicht so toll...


Hm aber Histo (v.a. der Kurs) wird ja bestimmt auch einige Zeit beanspruchen oder?
Oh man, mir machen schon wieder meine ganzen Kommilitonen totale Panik wg der Histo Klausur... scheint ja doch verdammt ins Detail zu gehen u ich wei beim Kppsell-Teil gar nicht, wo ich so tiefgehendes Zeug herbekommen soll... Ahhh ich wollts eigentlich echt vermeiden..

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Der Kurs? Naja, da musst du halt hingehen, Prparate anschauen usw. - also zweimal die Woche ein paar Stunden. Nicht wirklich viel also...
Lernen nur fr das Testat zum Schluss - eine Woche reicht. 

Und zur Histoklausur: Khlen Kopf bewahren - KLB von Thieme gut lernen (nicht die Frbungen im Anhang vergessen!) und wenn dann noch Zeit ist ein bisschen Koepsell-Specials anschauen.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin  :Grinnnss!: 

Bei der BC2 Nachholklausur letzten Dienstag musste ich, trotz intensiver Vorbereitung, ein paar Mal tief durchatmen, weil ich einfach nicht glauben konnte, welche "tollen" Fragen da so gestellt wurden.  :Wand: 
Die Mnchner Biochemiker sind echt *****  :Oh nee...: 
Tja, was soll ich sagen, die Ergebnisse sind da und die Klausur ist natrlich nicht bestanden.  :Traurig: 
Jetzt schwirrt mir der Kopf, weil ich irgendwie gar nicht wei, was ich im Wintersemester mit meiner vielen neuen "Freizeit" anfangen soll  :kotzen: 
Okay klar - fr BC2 lerne ich halt jetzt die Duale Reihe auswendig und gucke bei Bedarf noch was im Stryer nach  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Ich werde mir fr das halbe Jahr einen guten Lernplan (Medi-Learn o..) fr das Frhjahrsphysikum aufstellen. Soweit so gut.
Darf man in sich in der Vorklinik schon an eine Doktorarbeit ranwagen?
Ich wrde gerne eine Kombi aus Katastrophenmedizin und physischer Geographie / Geologie machen. Also eine Verknpfung von GIS-Daten bzw. Karten und dann dafr die medizinische Hilfe, welche im Katastrophenfall bentigt wird, erarbeiten. Leider habe ich null Ahnung, an wen man sich hier in Mnchen (oder berhaupt in Deutschland) fr so was wendet?
Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------


## angelusmuc

> Ich wrde gerne eine Kombi aus Katastrophenmedizin und physischer Geographie / Geologie machen. Also eine Verknpfung von GIS-Daten bzw. Karten und dann dafr die medizinische Hilfe, welche im Katastrophenfall bentigt wird, erarbeiten. Leider habe ich null Ahnung, an wen man sich hier in Mnchen (oder berhaupt in Deutschland) fr so was wendet?
> Irgendwelche Tipps?


schau doch mal auf die HP der LMU und dort Fakultt fr Geowissenschaften http://www.geo.uni-muenchen.de/index.html

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin angelusmuc  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke fr den Link! 
Ich habe mich auf den Seiten der Geographen und Geologen schon umgeschaut - da gibt es leider nichts passendes.
Zumindest die Geologen antworten auch nicht auf Emails...
Na ja, ich werde einfach mal vorbei schauen...
Aber eigentlich muss die Doktorarbeit ja auch von der medizinischen Fakultt ausgehen, oder ist das egal, welche Fakultt federfhrend ist???
Fragen ber Fragen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Jetzt schwirrt mir der Kopf, weil ich irgendwie gar nicht wei, was ich im Wintersemester mit meiner vielen neuen "Freizeit" anfangen soll 
> Okay klar - fr BC2 lerne ich halt jetzt die Duale Reihe auswendig und gucke bei Bedarf noch was im Stryer nach


Was anderes als der groe Lffler kommt mir gar nicht mehr ins Haus.
Die Duale Reihe fr Biochemie find ich ziemlich ungengend, es lsst sich so schlecht etwas nachschlagen, wie ich finde.
Der groe Lffler ist da auch einfach genauer und ausfhrlicher. Vielleicht nimmste dir den auch mal zur Brust, wenn du schon soviel Zeit hast. :Top: 

Liebe Gre

----------


## Lizard

Also ich hab bis zum Physikum genau 3 mal in den Lffler geschaut und das was ich gesucht habe stand nicht drin ;)
Ich bin bestens mit dem Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme und der DR ausgekommen  :Top: 
Aber Bcher sind ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

thunderstorm,
tut mir leid fr dich, das nchste Mal schaffst du bestimmt! *daumendrck*

Beim Lffler denke ich immer, ich bin zu bld, der schreibt mir einfach zu kompliziert.
Ich lerne mit dem Horn und den Vorlesungsfolien, bin damit bis jetzt sehr gut gefahren.

----------


## lilapple

So, Biochemie ging ja schon mal richtig geil los  :Grinnnss!: 
Gleich in der Einfhrungsveranstaltung wurde uns vom Prof verdeutlicht, wie schlimm dieses Fach doch fr die Studenten sei und seine Betonung lag ganz besonders darauf, das dieses und jenes Nichtbestehen direkt zum *Ende unseres Studiums* fhren wrde und, dass wir dann auch an keiner anderen Uni mehr unterkmen *gg*  So kann man ein Fach auch schmackhaft machen  :Top: 

Achja und Histo Klausur war echt ein Witz, nur Kleinzeugs, dass ich stellenweise wahrscheinlich im Lllmann gar nich gefunden htte... Aber naja, nachdems allen so ging mach mir Hoffnungen auf ne Runterkorrektur..

----------


## risingsun

zweiter ana kurs ist schon.. relativ wuchtig - aber immerhin sind die innereien interessanter als muskeln und gelenke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Ach, Histo wird schon - nach der Klausur dachte ich auch: "Was war das denn?" - aber letztendlich hast du sicher auch ein paar Fragen beantworten knnen und die restlichen Punkte werden sich durch die Ratewahrscheinlichkeit dazugesellen...
Weit du schon, wen du in BC als Seminarleiter hast? DAS ist das wirklich Wichtige - die Vorlesung kannst du eh vergessen. Da gehen nach ein paar Wochen eh nur noch 10 Leute (maximal) hin. Und sie ist auch fr die Klausur total unbedeutend.

----------


## Thunderstorm

> Was anderes als der groe Lffler kommt mir gar nicht mehr ins Haus.
> Die Duale Reihe fr Biochemie find ich ziemlich ungengend, es lsst sich so schlecht etwas nachschlagen, wie ich finde.
> Der groe Lffler ist da auch einfach genauer und ausfhrlicher. Vielleicht nimmste dir den auch mal zur Brust, wenn du schon soviel Zeit hast.
> 
> Liebe Gre


Hej  :Grinnnss!: 

Vielen Dank fr Deine Meinung.
Ich habe das Gefhl, dass ich fr die "groen Lehrbcher" ala groer Lffler, Stryer und auch fr die DR zu doof bin. Da wird so viel um den heien Brei herum geschrieben und tausend Einzeldetails genannt, so dass man am Ende gar nicht wei, um was es eigentlich ging  ::-oopss:  geht jedenfalls mir so  :Blush: 
Bis jetzt habe ich BC nur mit dem Horn und den Medi-Learn-Heften wirklich kapiert und daher damit gelernt. Beide reichen fr Genetik hinten und vorne nicht aus. Daher habe ich Genetik inkl. Tumorzeugs und Gentechnik dann - anscheinend viel zu oberflchig - aus der DR gelernt (meist halt die rote Randspalte). 
Ich habe echt keine so rechte Ahnung, wie ich mich auf die kommende BC-Klausur wirklich sehr gut vorbereite. Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf Genetik - daher ist mein Plan, die DR in diesem Kapiteln wirklich komplett auswendig zu lernen. DR deshalb, weil an Hand ihrer Gliederung das Seminar und die VL aufgebaut sind. Zudem erscheinen in der Klausur auch fters Bilder aus der DR. Ansonsten bungsaufgaben aus dem Seminar wiederholen, AKs machen bis zum Erbrechen, VL durchklicken und die Mediscript-CD kreuzen. Aber ob das reicht??? Bei uns in der Klausur wurden so wundersame Dinge wie Molekulargewichte (z.B. von Glukose) gefragt bzw. die Basensequenz der methylierbaren Bestandteile von Histonen etc.  :Wand:  ich wre nie im Leben auf die Idee gekommen, so etwas auswendig zu lernen...  :peng: 
So, hat jetzt noch jemand Tipps bzgl. Doktorarbeit???

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Ach, Histo wird schon - nach der Klausur dachte ich auch: "Was war das denn?" - aber letztendlich hast du sicher auch ein paar Fragen beantworten knnen und die restlichen Punkte werden sich durch die Ratewahrscheinlichkeit dazugesellen...
> Weit du schon, wen du in BC als Seminarleiter hast? DAS ist das wirklich Wichtige - die Vorlesung kannst du eh vergessen. Da gehen nach ein paar Wochen eh nur noch 10 Leute (maximal) hin. Und sie ist auch fr die Klausur total unbedeutend.


Nee hab leider noch keine Ahnung, hoffe echt hab jemand einigermaen humanes als Assistenten *hoffundbet*
Wg Histo bin ich echt mal gespannt.. Bin immer noch in der Hoffnung, dass die da weng runterkorrigieren.

----------


## Nilani

Thunderstorm, ich hab mit DR und ML-Skripten die beste Erfahrung gemacht. Mit Horn kam ich nicht klar, mit Lffler schon gar nicht (auer FS-Synthese, die da viiiiieeeel besser erklrt war, als in der DR). Wobei ich Lffler bei Genetik nochmal berlesen hatte. Hast du es mal mit dem "kleinen" Lffler probiert? Transkription/Translation hatte ich, weils meine Schwche, aber Liebling des Profs fr Physikum war, nochmal dort angesehen. Ist Mittelweg. Ansonsten fand ich die DR ganz gut, wenn man sich durch diesen ganzen Wust, der teilweise recht unbersichtlich wirkt, durchgekmpft hat. 

Wg. Doktorarbeit: Meine Wunschfcher bestanden damals aufs Physikum, ne Freundin hats geschafft und ne experimentelle Dr-Arbeit gestartet. Experimente waren soweit sogar fertig bis zum Physikum. Hat sich bei ihr also echt gelohnt. 
Frag doch mal bei den Ansthesisten nach? Bei uns machen die jedes Jahr katastrophenbungen, vielleicht gibts da nen Ansprechpartner, der wiederum Geo-Kontakte hat?! Versuch wr es wert, die haben immerhin noch am ehesten auf diesem Gebiet zu tun. Muss auf alle Flle von ner med. Fakultt betreut werden, muss allerdings nicht deine Uni sein (wobei es auerhalb sicher nicht einfacher wird)

----------


## Cuba_libre

*seuftz* noch 4 Stunden berbrcken bis das Seminar anfngt.  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich glaub, biochemie und ich werden keine freunde....
mal schaun, wie morgen diese tolle bonusklausur ablaufen wird..aber ich denk nicht, dass ich da was raushaun kann.
ansonsten ist dieses semester wohl recht schn..hab eigentlich ziemlich viel frei (((: bin ich nachm letzten semester mit prppen und histo gar nich gewhnt hihi

----------


## Cuba_libre

Thank god it's friday... naja werd das we mit physio verbringen. :was ist das...?:

----------


## Jemine

Whooaaaa, WOCHENENDE!!!!
Mittwoch das Brustsitus-Testat gerockt  ::-dance:  und nun ins wohlverdiente Sonnenwochenende  :Grinnnss!:   :Party: 
Nchste Woche wieder kack-Physikpraktikum  :kotzen:  Das will vorbereitet werden und der Kemiiiiie werd ich mich auch ein wenig widmen.

----------


## risingsun

wochenende ist schn ja  :Smilie:  heute erstmal n faulen gemacht/machen und dann wieder frisch durchstarten oder so

----------


## leofgyth77

frust!!!!
der tag hat sooo schn begonnen mit physiotestat mit voller punktzahl und dann ein schner freier nachmittag mit bisschen biochemie praktikums vorbereitung.
die meinten, es werden so 4-5 dina4 seiten vorbereitung..ich bin jetz echt fast 5 stunden an dem schei* gesessen und hab 12 seiten geschrieben!
hab auch nicht das gefhl, dass es zu ausfhrlich ist oder so....

so, und jetz will ich eifnach nur irgendwas saubldes im fernsehn anschaun.

----------


## lilapple

Man, irgendwie bin ich grade chronisch reizberflutet.. Das zweite Semester ist zwar wesentlich interessanter als das zweite, aber von der ganzen Anatomie, die uns gerade in diversen Veranstaltungen vermittelt werden soll, bin ich jetzt doch etwas berrollt, bzw wei nicht so recht, ob ich das jetzt auch noch alles parallel lernen sollte.. Eigentlich hab ich allein mit Biochemie schon genug am Hals, und fr Histo wollt ich auch am Ball bleiben.. Glaube diese Unsicherheit wird mein Begleiter zu Beginn jedes Semesters sein.

----------


## leofgyth77

lilapple..ich war letztes semester vom prp-kurs und histo so berfordert am anfang, dass ich mir ernsthaft berlegt hab, das prppen sein zu lassen und ein extra semester dafr einzuschieben. jetzt bin ich froh, alles durchgezogen zu haben! war zwar wirklich extrem stressig, aber auf ein extra semester htte ich jetz auch keine lust.
mir gehts auch grad bei biochemie so..sitz in der vl und versteh nich mal bahnhof. das praktikum war die hlle und die "tolle" tutorin hats nicht besser gemacht. aber ich denk mir, wenn ich das letzte semester unbeschadet berstanden habe, dann schaff ich das jetz auch. und deswegen schaffst du das auch lilapple (:

----------


## abi07

@leo: In Wrzburg ist aber die Makro eigentlich erst im 3. Semester - im 2. hat man halt nur schon die Vorlesung zum Bewegungsapparat. 

@lilapple: Ich wrde dir echt empfehlen, dich auf die aktuell wichtigen Dinge (BC und Histo) zu konzentrieren. Fr Anatomie hast du drei Monate in den Ferien - brauchen tust du frs erste Testat max. 2 Wochen. Also keine Panik. Die Vorlesung vom W. ist ganz gut - also geh hin, solange es dir an den zwei Abenden nicht zu stressig und bld wird. Ach ja, falls die Kopfvorlesung immer noch der H. macht, kannst du sie dir schenken - die ist grottenschlecht und er zhlt lediglich die Schdellcher und Bezeichnungen auf...das kannst du in jedem Buch schneller nachlesen. 
Aber auch sonst ist die Ana-VL kein Muss. Ich war in einer einzigen VL am Anfang und dann nicht mehr da - trotzdem hab ich alle Testate beim W. persnlich auf Anhieb bestanden. Also, cool bleiben und nicht zu sehr stressen - das 2. Semester ist das mit Abstand angenehmste in der Vorklinik!!!

----------


## Adrenalino

Ohoo die Dame aus der Klinik schaut auch in das Vorklinik Forum  :hmmm...:   :-P
Kann aber abi zustimmen, auch wenn ich persnlich etwas mehr als 2Wochen fr das Testat gelernt habe. 
W. Vorlesung ist prinzipiell net schlecht, aber die Frage ist, wie viel davon noch ein halbes Jahr spter brig ist; ich wrde es mir lieber sparen und mich eben auf BC, Histo konzentrieren - und vor allem: Studentenleben genieen, denn




> das 2. Semester ist das mit Abstand angenehmste in der Vorklinik!!!


dito ...

----------


## lilapple

Da habt ihr wahrscheinlich (wie so oft) recht, man versprt nur irgendwie inmitten dieser regen Mitschreiberei oft den Drang, alles sofort nachzulesen u zu lernen, aber denke das ist wirklich noch zu frh  :Smilie:  Waschke find ich echt gut aber dieser H. ... sowas schlechtes, du hast vollkommen recht Abi, der rattert einfach nur den kompletten Prometheus runter.. 
Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Quickie, bestanden Gott sei Dank, finds nur ziemlich urig, wer da unsere Dozentin ist, ist so ne Franzsin, die recht gebrochenes Deutsch spricht, was natrlich bei so komplexen Inhalten wie Biochemie recht frderlich ist ;) Aber immerhin ist sie nett u ich glaub auch recht wohlwollend *g* Frchte nur, dass ich aus dem Biochemie Seminar fr die Klausur nicht allzu viel mitnehmen werde.. 
Aber jetzt erst mal Woe, da wnsch ich euch allen ein sehr schnes, trotz des blden Wetters ;)

----------


## Elena1989

Oh, diese Chemie macht mich wahnsinnig!!!
Nicht nur, dass die Aufgaben in seinem tollen bungsbuch teilweise wirklich unlsbar sind (Wir ham jett ein Chemietutorium und selbst unser Tutor da hat gesagt, dass er teilweise keine Ahnung hat, wie wir mit unserem Wissenstand das lsen sollen), teilweise sind seine Lsungen fehlerhaft oder aber er erklrt nicht, wie man jetzt da drauf kommt (troz ne halbe Seite Erklrung pro Aufgabe).
Ich seh schwarz fr diese Wiederholungsklausur..

Sorry, aber musste mich mal grad aufregen, sitze seit vier Stunden an Chemie und dementsprechens ist meine Laune...

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Na, ich glaub, ihr macht das schon - und um BC brauchst du dir ja jetzt noch keine allzu groen Sorgen machen. Bei euch ist es schon immer noch nur eine Klausur oder haben sie das jetzt gendert? 
In Histo reicht es vllig, wenn du vor dem jeweiligen Kurs das Kursskript durchliest, im Kurs zuhrst und versuchst, dir alles unter'm Mikroskop anzuschauen. Im zweiten Teil des Semesters dann Kurzlehrbuch lernen und immer mal wieder schauen, ob du die Pparate erkennst. Bei den meisten Prfern muss man eh nur erkennen und die Theorie wissen - du musst nicht jeden Fitzel im Prparat sehen!
In Psycho wrde ich in die VL gehen und am Ende 2-3 Tage zum Lernen einplanen (uns wurde 1 Abend geraten, aber das war fr manche dann doch zu wenig...). 
In BC fr die Quickies lernen und gut ist es...
Ansonsten: Immer daran denken, dass das zweite Semester das entspannteste ist - also nicht zu sehr stressen und lieber noch steigerungsfhig fr's 3. Horrorsemester bleiben!

@Elena: Das hrt sich echt bel an. Wann ist denn die Klausur? Lass den Kopf nicht hngen, vielleicht klappt es doch irgendwie!

----------


## risingsun

2 wochen bis zur klausur und so langsam macht anatomie mich wieder mal fertig.

geschlechtsorgane ist ein ganz beschi**enes thema  :Frown:

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Na, ich glaub, ihr macht das schon - und um BC brauchst du dir ja jetzt noch keine allzu groen Sorgen machen. Bei euch ist es schon immer noch nur eine Klausur oder haben sie das jetzt gendert?


Nee das ist Gott sei Dank noch immer so  :Smilie:  die Quickies reichen mir grade wirklich ;)

----------


## Adrenalino

> .... die Quickies reichen mir grade wirklich ;)


Ist zwar vom Dozenten abhngig, ich hab auch jedes mal abgekotzt - nicht ohne, die Dinger.. v.a.weil es einfach echt "Wichtigeres" auf der Welt gibt 
(ich wei, ich mach mir jetzt keine Freunde unter den Biochemie Fans   :peng:  )

----------


## Zanza

Wichtigeres auf der Welt?? Als BIOCHEMIE??? Da kann ich mir ja gar nichts vorstellen  :bhh: 


edit: Welche Anatomiebcher (Lehrbcher, nicht Atlanten) habt ihr eigentlich so? Ich habs zwar schon im Bcherplausch gefragt, aber hat irgendwer von euch den kleinen Benninghoff/Waschke? Der dicke ist mir irgendwie zu dick (und teuer) und der Moll ist mir irgendwie nicht so sympathisch vom Layout her und als ich grad bei Amazon geguckt hab, fand ich den kleinen Benningoff eigentlich ganz nett... Vorallem sind da eben auch die Bilder wie im groen drin...

----------


## Elena1989

@abi: Klausur is am 20. Mai, is also noch ein bisschen hin, ich rechne mir aber nicht sehr viele Chancen aus.. Aber wird lustig.. Wir sind ja allein 140 Humanmediziner (von 200) die die Klausur nochmal schreiben mssen und dann noch die Zahnis... Der nchste Nachschreibversuch wr dann nchsten Ferbruar mit den Erstis zusammen, aber wir ham im 3. Semester so viel, von demher wr's jetzt natrlich besser. Wobei ja das GErcht umgeht, dass die Nachholklausur immer schwerer is. Ich hoff ja, das ist ein Gercht. Ich brauch ja auch "nur" 39 Punkte (von 70) (In der ersten hatte ich 12  :Blush:  Aber da hatt ich auch nicht sehr intensiv drauf gelernt, da war die liebe Anatomie im Weg  :hmmm...: )

@Zanza: Ich hatte als Lehrbuch die Duale Reihe, hie es bei uns am Anfang, die wr ganz super, ich hab sie aber meistens nur zum reinlesen, bzw. zum wiederholen am Schluss des Lernens genommen, weil tlw. echt zu viel drin steht.
Hab aber in der Bibliothek fters mal im groen und kleinen Benninghoff und dem Lippert gelesen.
Also, der groe Benninghoff is mit Sicherheit ein tolles Nachschlagewerk, aber tu dir das nicht an. Sptestens nach zwei Seiten hast du nur noch Wirrwarr im Kopf ^^ (War zumindest bei mir so)
Ich war ja ein Fan vom Lippert, steht erstens relativ viel zur Funktion bei Organen und so drin und zweitens fand ich den Schreibstil ganz wunderbar. Aber das Buch wird ja nimmer verlegt.
Der kleine Benninghoff is auch echt gut, mit dem hab ich in der Bib vor den Testaten stellenweise auch gelernt. Ist halt teilweise recht telegrammstilartig geschrieben, aber wenn man damit gut lernen kann... (Ich kann's nicht)
Allerdings muss ich als absolut positiven Punkt fr den kleinen Benninghoff sagen: BEi ihm hab ich die Hirnnerven verstanden. Hab die zwar dann mim Prometheus gelernt (was auch echt gut geht, wenn man's mal verstanden hat), aber ich war nicht in der Lage, das im Prometheus zu verstehen und das steht im Benninghoff wirklichj super klasse drin.
Bltter in der Bib oder im Buchladen doch einfach mal durch, ich denk, man muss selber _sein_ Buch finden.
Aber mim kleinen Benninghoff kann man sicherlich nicht so viel verkehrt machen.  :Meine Meinung: 

Aber, noch mal so nebenbei: Wenn man mim Prometheus klar kommt, reicht das auch vllig aus und man muss sich nicht extra ein Lehrbuch kaufen. Kann man ja auch punktuell in der Bib ergnzen, wenn man das Gefhl hat, man hat was nicht verstanden.

LG

Elena

----------


## Zanza

Danke, Elena!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab ihn jetzt einfach mal bei Amazon bestellt... in der Bib gabs den nicht (mehr) und ich hatte keine Lust, jetzt extra nochmal zu Lehmanns zu dackeln... ich hab mal in den Prometheus reingelesen, ich glaube, als alleiniges Buch reicht mir das nicht, deswegen wollte ich auf jeden Fall schon noch eins mit Text haben.
Aber zur Not kann ich den Benninghoff ja nchstes Semester auf dem Bcherflohmarkt an die Erstis verticken und mir was anderes zulegen  :bhh: 
Hab brigens gestern auf der Fachschaftsvollversammlung nen Buch gewonnen, leider waren die beiden Prometheusse schon weg, als mein Name gezogen wurde, da hab ich dann das dickste Buch genommen, was es noch gab, nen Pdiatriebuch, das laut Amazon sonst 100 kostet, da kann man ja nicht meckern  :bhh:  Auch wenns noch ein bisschen hin ist, bis ich das wirklich brauchen werde.

So. Ich muss mir jetzt noch ein bisschen Histo anschaun (morgen Klausur - aber wenigstens kann man nicht durchfallen, man sammelt nur Punkte, der Rest der Klausur kommt dann im Sommer, das ist Teil von unserm glorreichen Zellbio II...) und dann geh ich gleich noch ne Runde laufen... dass das Wetter endlich mal wieder schn ist, muss man ja ausnutzen! Auch wenns verdammt kalt ist...

----------


## lilapple

Hab mir den kleinen Benninghoff/Waschke jetzt auch schon geholt.. Gut der wurde uns vom Waschke logischerweise ja auch mehr als nur empfohlen ;) 
Aber ich hab schon den Eindruck, dass das ein super Buch ist  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

zanza, wo wohnst du??? da will ich auch hin..bei mir hier regnets immer noch...ich wollt heut eigentlich inline-skaten gehn, aber bei regen mag ich auch nicht....

----------


## Elena1989

> ich hab mal in den Prometheus reingelesen, ich glaube, als alleiniges Buch reicht mir das nicht, deswegen wollte ich auf jeden Fall schon noch eins mit Text haben.


Das dacht ich damals auch ^^ Aber wenn man mal im Testatstress ist und zum Beispiel eine Woche fr's Kopf/Hals - Testat hat, dann reicht den meisten der Prometheus vllig aus, glaub mir *gggg*

Nee, aber den Benninghoff kannste mit Sicherheit gebrauchen ^^

Und, ach ja: Gib mal ein bisschen schnes Wetter her, hier wird's von Tag zu Tag schlechter (und es war am Samstag schon verdammt schlecht *g*)

----------


## abi07

Der kleine Waschke ist ein gutes Buch - aber man muss sich erst an den Stil gewhnen. Fr Leitungsbahnen, Bewegungsapparat und v.a. Organe ist er super, Neuro finde ich ein bisschen unbersichtlich. 
Wrde euch die Kombi kl. Waschke, Atlas und Trepel fr Neuro empfehlen. 
Wie gesagt, am Anfang hab ich mir mit dem Buch nicht so leicht getan, aber sptestens in der Vorbereitung aufs 2. Testat gewinnt man seinen Waschke lieb... :hmmm...: 

@lilapple: Hast du eigentlich schon die ganzen Fachschaftsskripte/Altklausuren? Wenn nicht kann ich dir meine schenken - die neuesten Klausuren kannst du ja dann kopieren, falls die Fachschaft berhaupt eine neue Auflage rausgebracht hat... :Nixweiss:

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Hast du eigentlich schon die ganzen Fachschaftsskripte/Altklausuren? Wenn nicht kann ich dir meine schenken - die neuesten Klausuren kannst du ja dann kopieren, falls die Fachschaft berhaupt eine neue Auflage rausgebracht hat...


Nee hab ich nicht, wre suuuuppii wenn ich die von dir bekommen knnte  :Smilie:  Was hast du denn da noch so?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stephan0815

Fr Anatomie, speziell den Prp-Kurs wrd ich auch uneingeschrnkt den kleinen Waschke empfehlen. Das Ding ist handlich, man kanns im Prpkurs leicht nachschlagen und es steht einfach alles drin, was man braucht und nichts ist berflssig. Die Bilder, die dann mal drin sind, haben auch alles, was man ad hoc braucht, frs Detail explizit gehts eh nicht ohne nen Atlas. 
Den Neuroteil da drin, kannste eigentlich erst richtig fr den Neuroanatomiekurs gebrauchen und naja, da ist einfach der Trepel 1. Wahl, auch vor allem an den guten Bildern zur Erluterung.
Mitm Prometheus hab ich allerhchstens mal die Muskeln gelernt - vor allem frs Physikum, da sind die wirklich sehr gut beschrieben und gezeigt. Allerdings fehlt halt der Bezug, den ein Lehrbuch vermittelt und gerade der kleine Waschke geht da auch sehr gut auf klinische Sachen ein oder prfungsrelevante Schmankerl. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## abi07

Ja, ich hab, ehrlich gesagt, auch relativ wenig in den Atlas geschaut. Nur frs 1. Testat und frs Physikum. Fr die anderen Testate hab ich einfach direkt an der Leiche gelernt - denn da wird man ja auch geprft und kennt sich dann einfach besser und schneller aus, wenn man sich alles schon 5 mal angeschaut hat...
Und fr die beiden Organtestate ist eh nicht unbedingt ein Atlas notwendig - da ist alles dazu super im Waschke drin. Das Buch ist schon eine lohnende Investition!

@lilapple: Siehe PN!

----------


## Zanza

Danke fr eure Meinungen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Maaan, ich hasse es, Klausuren erst spter am Tag zu schreiben! Heut morgen bei der Vorlesung gings noch mit der Nervositt, die war auch echt gut&lustig... aber seitdem ich wieder zu Hause bin, hab ich die ganze Zeit irgendwie kribbeln im Bauch und ich wei nicht, was ich dagegen machen soll... ich hab alles gelernt, was ich lernen konnte (klar hat man immer irgendwo Lcken, aber das fllt einem ja leider erst in der Klausur dann auf  :hmmm...:  ) und eigentlich hab ich auch ein ganz gutes Gefhl... wieso bin ich so hibbelig, das war ich doch bei Chemie (abends um 7 geschrieben) nicht... hmpf. Noch eine Stunde.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

keine Lust! Motiviert mich mal wer?

----------


## mausimhausograus

@erdbeere

bringt dir vielleicht das was ? :peng: 

ein bischen wies wort zum sonntag :Woow: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvBHj7YQ5Mo

danach:

*wie flummy durch die gegend hpf* :dumdiddeldum...: 
mein tag ist gerettet :Grinnnss!: 
allright...

winkl

PS sorry,wenns dir zu schnarchig war :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

waaaah wie geil ist der denn drauf!
erinnert mich absolut an meinen psycho prof...
hihihihi

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> @erdbeere
> 
> bringt dir vielleicht das was ?
> 
> ein bischen wies wort zum sonntag
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvBHj7YQ5Mo
> 
> danach:
> ...



Hey, der is ja echt s und es stimmt, ich frag mich immer, warum kann ich mir das nicht behalten, andere lernen besser.
somit hat er mir schon geholfen, Fragestellung einfach ndern!
Danke! ::-dance: 
Schnarchig wars nicht, eher witzig!

----------


## Zanza

Keine Lust  :grrrr....:  Stupides Auswendiglernen nervt...
Und nchste Woche jeeeeden Nachmittag Praktikum o.., morgen das blde Psycho-Seminar mit Selbsttest Aufmerksamkeit und Depression, da freu ich mich ja ganz besonders drauf.
Und dann am Dienstag und Mittwoch Biochemiepraktikum, von 13.00-18.00 Uhr... wer denkt sich sowas aus? Und da muss man nicht einfach nur stupide Sachen ineinanderkippen oder so wie in Chemie oder Physik, sondern auch noch Protokolle schreiben und wissen, was man tut, weil man hinterher abgefragt wird. Wenigstens haben wir danach eine Woche Ferien, die aber auch fr Lernen draufgehen wird... Ich liebe die Rotatorenmanschette jetzt schon...  :kotzen: 
Aber dafr find ich das Wort Gomphose spitze  :Grinnnss!: 

(Das war mal wieder richtig schn on topic, mit Frust und so  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## leofgyth77

hey zanza,
bei uns ist das biochem praktikum auch so. voll zum  :kotzen: 
bei meinem ersten protokoll bin ich ungefhr 4 stunden dran gesessen...da wird man doch wahnsinnig!
immerhin sind unsere quickies hinten in unserem praktikumsbuch drin..aber wir sollen sie davor nich anschaun, weil es soll ja eine aufrichtige kontrolle unseres wissensstandes sein. geeeeeeenau

----------


## Zanza

Ich nehme an, dass ihr euch alle brav daran haltet und niiiiie hinten reinschaut... sowas dmliches  :Grinnnss!: 

So, nachdem mir heute morgen zum  :kotzen:  zumute war, gehts nun eher Richtung  :Traurig:  und/oder  :Wand: ...
In der Bewegungsapparatvorlesung kam irgendwie nur ziemlich wenig drin vor, ich das also schn gelernt und denk mir, och guck mal, das ist doch gar nicht so viel, da bleibt ja schn viel Zeit fr Herz/Kreislauf und Nervensystem und dann guck ich mir dieses Skript an und pltzlich stehen da Sachen drin, die der in der Vorlesung NIE erwhnt hat... plus ne Liste von gefhlt allen Knochen und Bndern, drber steht, dass das der osteologische Klausurstoff wre... es ist allerdings schlicht und einfach eine Aufzhlung von den ganzen Begriffen, ohne jeglichen Kommentar...
Langsam kotzt es mich echt an, dass an diesem Kurs so viele Leute mitwirken, dass irgendwann niemand mehr wei, was jetzt eigentlich Sache ist... Gaaaaaaah!!!!! Vielleicht sollte ich gleich erstmal ne Runde laufen gehen... das hat gestern auch geholfen...

----------


## Jauheliha

> Langsam kotzt es mich echt an, dass an diesem Kurs so viele Leute mitwirken, dass irgendwann niemand mehr wei, was jetzt eigentlich Sache ist...


Willkommen im Modellstudiengang, Zanza! 
Du weit ja, Lernspirale und so....  :hmmm...: 

Zum Biochemiepraktikum: Das ist leider Gottes wirklich ganz tzend, aber vergiss nicht, dass das nur Bonuspunkte sind, die du da sammelst! Auerdem ist bei uns kaum einer ohne volle Punktzahl rausgegangen. Also mach dich nicht verrckt, und lass dich nicht rgern!

----------


## Zanza

Hihi, ja, das mit der Lernspirale merk ich auch immer wieder... irgendwie erzhlen alle das Gleiche und am Ende soll sich das dann auf mysterise Weise zu neuem Wissen addieren  :hmmm...: 

Hm, irgendwie sind das bei uns aber keine Bonuspunkte... (Wurd zumindest immer wieder von diversen Leuten betont.) Alles in allem sinds 160 Punkte aus Histo, diversen Praktikumsgeschichten und der zweiten Klausur... und man muss 60% haben, egal, wie sich das nun zusammensetzt. Ich htt das auch lieber als "richtige" Bonuspunkte...

Nun ja. Ich sollte mich mal vom Internet verabschieden und konstruktive Sachen machen, so wie heut morgen, bevor ich gemerkt hab, dass ich nicht wei, was ich nun lernen soll  :bhh:

----------


## Jauheliha

So meinte ich das auch mit den Punkten. Du musst ja nur am Ende auf 60% kommen, und wenn du in den Praktika gut abrumst (was du sowieso tun wirst), und in Histo ein paar Pnktchen gemacht hast, dann braucht du im Idealfall nur noch 40% in der Klausur. Abgesehen davon ist ZB 2 nicht halb so anspruchsvoll wie ZB1. Sind eben nur zig Pflichttermine, was echt nervig ist... 

Wie dem auch sei - lass dich nicht rgern! 
Viel Erfolg!  ::-winky:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Lernen nervt ... jetzt wo wieder drei Sonnenstrahlen durch die Wolkendecke schauen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Zanza

Sonnenstrahlen??? Wo? Hier regnets... oder nee, warte, es HAT geregnet, und zwar genau in der Zeit, als ich nach der Uni noch kurz in die Stadt bin. Als ich aus dem ersten Laden kam, fings an zu regnen. Als ich zu Hause aus dem Bus gestiegen bin, hats auch geregnet. Jetzt hats aufgehrt. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen...  :hmmm...: 

Danke, Jauheliha, ich hab mich auch schon wieder einigermaen abgeregt und jetzt scheints mir alles nicht mehr so schlimm... und laut des Tests, den wir heute im Psychoseminar gemacht haben, bin ich auch unterdurchscnittlich depressiv  :Grinnnss!:  Also alles gut.

----------


## Cuba_libre

Keine halbe Stunde nachdem ich den Post verfasst habe... war die Sonne weg  :grrrr....: 
Apropos Psychoseminar  :kotzen:  morgen im Doppelpack, das selbe dann nochmal am Donnerstag.

----------


## Elena1989

Morgen ist die Anorganik Nachholklausur... Ich mag nicht... Ich hab jetzt echt viel gelernt, aber ich kann immer noch sehr viele seiner Aufgaben nicht lsen...

Ich seh tiefschwarz.... Und ich will den Mist nicht nochmal lernen mssen.....  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

Elena, ich wnsch dir ganz, ganz viel erfolg! du packst das morgen!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Elena  Von mir gibts auch noch ne Packung Glck und Knnen!!! Du schaffst das !

----------


## Elena1989

Danke ihr zwei! 

Bin nicht sonderlich optimistisch, wird ne ganz knappe Geschichte werden....

Aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glck  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hey Elena! Das wird morgen bestimmt was! Du weit ja jetzt, wie die Fragen so sind und hast ja auch bestimmt viel und echt genug gelernt!! Aber ich kann dich voll verstehen, wir hatten im Februar auch die Chemieklausur und ich bin ne absolute Chemieniete.. Hab aber auch bestanden! Auf jeden Fall wnsch ich dir gaaaanz viel Glck morgen ::-winky:

----------


## Zanza

Elena, von mir auch ganz viel Erfolg morgen!!! Das wird schon irgendwie  :Grinnnss!:  Kannst ja dann mal berichten, obs wirklich so schlimm war wieder! *daumendrck* (Dafr msste es eigentlich auch nen Smiley geben...)

----------


## Elena1989

Hach ja... danke fr's Daumendrcken, aber....

War ja schon ein Event heute. Erstmal ging's los, dass die offenbar nciht zhlen knnen. Drei Hrsle waren fr uns reserviert, schade, dass die nicht fr alle Nachschreiber gereicht haben und dann noch ein vierter Hrsaal aufgesperrt werden musste.

Und naja, zur Klausur.. Ich hab jetzt alle Altklausuren von 200 bis einschlielich der Klausur von 2010 von ihm gemacht und ich muss sagen: So was hab ich noch nie gesehen. Ich habe mit niemandem gesprochen, der glaubt, bestanden zu haben, wir schtzen ne Durchfallquote von 80%....
Also.. das war wirklich... Da waren Aufgaben dran, die noch nicht mal nherungsweise so in seinem Buch drin waren (und ich habe alle 280 Aufgaben aus seinem Buch gemacht), dann wieder Aufgaben, wo's einfach viel zu viele Punkte drauf gab und die einfach viel zu schwer waren. (VESPR - Modell von XeF2 und SF2... Das letzte Elektronenpaar beim Xenon hab ich bis zum Schluss nicht untergebracht; 3 mesomere Grenzstrukturen fr Schwefeltrioxid mit unterschiedlichen Formalladungen??), dann nur ausgesprochen merkwrdige RedOx-Reaktionen, berhaupt keine quivalenzpunktberechnung oder so, auch keine PH-Wert . stattdessen sollte man abschtzen, ob Hypochlorige Sure oder Chlorsure strker is.. leider ohne angabe von Summenformel fr Chlorsure oder pks oder sonst irgendetwas...) Dann noch die Anwendung von der Nernst-gleichung, schade nur, dass die Hlfte der Dinge, die man zum berechnen gebrauch htte, berhaupt nicht angegeben war und aus den Angaben auch nciht zu berechnen war...Jaa.. h, den Rest hab ich schon wieder vergessen, sagen wir so: Es war einfach strange...
Und die Kreuzaufgaben waren auch zum Groteil um einiges schwerer als sonst...

Also, auf ein Neues im Februar 2011...... (Ich frag mich ja trotzdem, ob der Mann gerne mehrmals im Jahr 200 Klausuren korrigiert. Denn das heute hat von den 200 Leuten bestimmt fast niemand bestanden.)

Aber danke frs Daumendrcken ^^

LG
Elena

----------


## Jemine

So, nach lngerer ML-Abstinenz hab ich mich auch mal wieder hier her verlaufen  ::-winky: 

Ohje, Elena, das klingt nach ner miesen Klausur.
Bin zur Zeit auch irgendwie etwas gefrustet, nichts spezielles, einfach mit der Gesamtsituation irgendwie unzufrieden...
Dabei sollte das 2. Semester doch eigentlich irgendwie entspannt sein  :Nixweiss: 
6 Stunden Bio-Praktikum sind einfach zum *piep*, besonders, weil man das auch in der Hlfte der Zeit rumkriegen wrde. Stattdessen hockt man da nen ganzen Nachmittag und lt sich beblubbern und hat am Ende irgendwie kaum was dabei gelernt.
Vom Physik-Praktikum brauch ich gar nicht erst reden, ich wrd mich jedes Mal am Liebsten dabei erschieen, ich gehe jedesmal durch meine persnliche Hlle  :peng: 
Naja, der Rest geht irgendwie aber so richtig Spa an der ganzen Sache hab ich nicht. Was ist da los mit mir?
Jetzt sitze ich grad bei meinen Eltern im Garten und la mir die Sonne auf den blassen Pelz scheinen  :Grinnnss!:  
Mal sehen, wann ich dem ganzen wieder positiver entgegen blicken kann.

----------


## Cuba_libre

Das war ja wieder klar! Wochenlang regnet es... und kaum steht die Modulabschlussklausur an, strahlt die Sonne wie verrckt, der Himmel ist wunderschn blau und es schiebt sich alle 3 Stunden eine Miniwolke an meinem Fenster vorbei  :Oh nee...:  :Hh?:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hey, wo wohnt ihr denn alle?? Ich will auch Sonne!! Hier ist immernoch trb und grau... Zumindest regnets nicht mehr :Nixweiss:  Aber eigentlich ist mir das Wetter die nchsten Wochen egal, hab ab sofort wieder einiges zum Lernen fr die Integrierte im Juli... Wei garnicht, wie ich mir Biochemie, Physiologie, Zellbio, Mikrobiologie und Humangenetik auf einmal merken soll. Das, was ich jetzt lern hat sich bis Juli schon wieder aus meinem Hirn verabschiedet, und zum neu lernen hab ich da bestimmt keine Zeit mehr... Aber ist ja vor dem Physikum wahrscheinlich nicht anders, von daher ne gute bung :Grinnnss!: 
@Elena:Wann gibts denn die Ergebnisse? Und das klingt je nach ner schrecklichen Klausur, da war ja unsere wirklich leicht dagegen....Aber sagmal, habt ihr keine dritte Nachholklausur noch diese Jahr? Oder willst du erst nchstes Jahr wieder ran?

----------


## Elena1989

@Jemine: 6 - Stunden Biopraktikum?? Wir hatten immer nur 3 und das hat mir schon gereicht ^^ Und  was treibt ihr denn in eurem Physikpraktikum? Ich langweil mich da immer nur ^^

@Julchen: Ich schtz so in 3 - 4 Wochen, er hat ja doch etwa 200 Klausuren zu korrigieren. Ich vermute, dass ich so 5 Punkte an der Bestehensgrenze vorbeischrammen werde.. Ich rechne mit irgendetwas zwischen 30 und 35 Punkten, schade, dass ich 39 brauche..
Nein, die nchste Nachholklausur ist erst nchstes Jahr mit den Erstis zusammen. Wir schreiben ja auch zwei Chemieklausuren, eine Anorganikklausur im 1. Semester und eine Organikklausur im 2. Semester. Und vermutlich wrde ne dritte Nachholklausur dann mit Organik kollidierenund am Anfang vom 3. Semester geht's dann auch nicht, weil da ja der Nachschreibtermin fr Organik ist. 
Das klingt aber auch nach ner ganz schnen Stoffmenge, die da auf dich zukommt! Ich hab am Ende von diesem Semester nur vier Klausuren. Organik, Histo, Physik und Sozi.. Und das grte Problem wird wohl die Organik werden.... 

LG
Elena

----------


## abi07

Kopf hoch, Leute - das Weiterkmpfen lohnt sich!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Kopf hoch, Leute - das Weiterkmpfen lohnt sich!!!


 :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 
Und deswegen werde ich jetzt ins Land der Herz-/Kreislaufphysiologie reisen!

----------


## Jemine

Ja, also was wir da in Bio machen, frag ich mich auch. Nach 6 Stunden ist man einfach vllig erschlagen. Wr ja gut, wenn man mehr praktisch machen wrde aber die meiste Zeit lt man sich den Stoff erzhlen und schlinzt evtl zwischendurch mal in ein Mikroskop. Und am Ende gibt's dann meistens noch nen Abtestat oder die pdagogisch hchst wertvollen Zeichnungen, die man anfertigen soll, werden auf pdagogisch noch viel hchswertvollere Art bewertet.  :Wand:  Ich hatte so gehofft, dass wenigstens das Bio-Praktikum Spa macht...
Und in Physik hat man immer ein Antestat, dann macht man seinen Versuch in 2er Teams, Auswertung und dann Abtestat wo alles wieder vllig zerpflckt wird. Ich hasse es!!!!

Wo ist das MEDIZINstudium? Mann... ich bin vllig angenervt  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> Ja, also was wir da in Bio machen, frag ich mich auch. Nach 6 Stunden ist man einfach vllig erschlagen. Wr ja gut, wenn man mehr praktisch machen wrde aber die meiste Zeit lt man sich den Stoff erzhlen und schlinzt evtl zwischendurch mal in ein Mikroskop. Und am Ende gibt's dann meistens noch nen Abtestat oder die pdagogisch hchst wertvollen Zeichnungen, die man anfertigen soll, werden auf pdagogisch noch viel hchswertvollere Art bewertet.  Ich hatte so gehofft, dass wenigstens das Bio-Praktikum Spa macht...
> Und in Physik hat man immer ein Antestat, dann macht man seinen Versuch in 2er Teams, Auswertung und dann Abtestat wo alles wieder vllig zerpflckt wird. Ich hasse es!!!!
> 
> Wo ist das MEDIZINstudium? Mann... ich bin vllig angenervt


Oh je, das klingt ja grausam. Also, bei uns ist Physik etwas lssiger, wir mssen auf den Tag immer so 15-20 Fragen zum Versuch beantworten, die gehen wir dann zusammen mit unserem Tutor durch, wenn jemand aber mal eine Frage nicht hat, is es nicht schlimm. Dann verschwenden wir unsere Zeit mit den schnen Versuch (so wie alle 30 Sekunden ber zwei Stunden die Temperatur von Wasser messen. Oh ja.. toll.) und dann sieht sich unser Betreuer unser Protokoll an, und wenn wir alles gemacht haben drfen wir gehen. Ist recht locker, allerdings Zeitverschwendung ^^
Histo ist bei uns auch eher Zeitverschwendung. Am Anfang gibt's ne Abfrage ber die letzte Stunde, danach gehen wir dann gemeinsam immer irgendwie alle Prparate durch, aber nen persnlichen Nutzen oder Lerneffekt hab ich dadurch bisher noch nicht erzielen knnen. Oh ja, und malen mssen wir das dann auch in Histo. Wird aber nur sporadisch kontrolliert, ich durfte mir letztes Mal anhren, dass man mit meinem gemalten Epithel von der  Trachea nicht atmen kann, aber was soll's ^^ Ich kann nicht malen und ich steh dazu. 
Was bei uns ganz grauenvoll ist, ist das Chemiepraktikum (wie Chemie an sich.)
Wir haben da immer am Anfang des Praktikums ein Testat ber die Theorie von diesem Versuch, in dem man maximal 4 Punkte ergattern kann. Wenn man die nciht kriegt, macht's an sich nichts, allerdings kann man sich, wenn man nen gewissen Punktwert berschreitet, ein paar Punkte fr die Klausur anrechnen lassen. Wenn man an jedem praktikumstag im Schnitt 5 Punkte hat (3 Punkte Testat und 2 Punkte Mitarbeit), dann brauch man in der Klausur nur noch 35 anstatt 40 Punkte und das ist Goldwert. Ich konnte mir leider nur einen Punkt gutschreiben lassen...
Ansonsten ist auch da das Protokollfhren relativ lstig, kommt aber drauf an, was fr einen Betreuer man hat und ob unser Dozent durch die Praktikumsrume geistert ^^

Ach ja, ich htte auch gerne etwas mehr Medizin im Medizinstudium...

----------


## abi07

Kommt alles noch - ihr msst nur erst durch den ganzen Schlamm waten und dann erreicht ihr irgendwann den "heiligen Gral" der Klinik...............und msst weiterlernen... :Keks: 
Aber wie gesagt: Durchhalten lohnt sich trotzdem!

----------


## bremer

> (...)ich durfte mir letztes Mal anhren, dass man mit meinem gemalten Epithel von der Trachea nicht atmen kann, aber was soll's ^^ Ich kann nicht malen und ich steh dazu.


Hehe, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Meine gemalten Herzzellen mchte auch niemand kaufen. Das Malen finde ich eh berflssig, vor allem, wenn du Prparate eh online sind.
Trotzdem finde ich histo total toll...

----------


## leofgyth77

ach..meine zeichnungen hat auch kein mensch mehr deuten knnen danach..hab sie mir auch kein einziges mal fr die testate angeschaut, und hab ja trotzdem bestanden (:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Ihr musstet in Histo auch zeichnen?
Bei uns hat sich kein Mensch mehr nach dem Kurstag fr diese Zeichnungen interessiert, bei mir wurden die immer schlechter desto lnger der Histokurs gedauert hat.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab dann irgendwann aufgehrt und hab mir nur aufgeschrieben, was man sehen muss und wie mans erkennt. das hat mir mehr gebracht, als wenn ich das irgendwie hinkrakel und am schluss nix mehr erkenn..
es kam zwar mal ne tutorin und meinte, ich soll das zeichnen, dann hab ich ihr aber erklrt, dass ich leider ned zeichnen kann und das dann voll frn arsch bei mir ist. dann ist sie gegangen (:

----------


## Nilani

tja, im Kurs musste man bei uns nicht zeichnen, dafr aber halt in der Klausur, drumherum kam man also nicht. Im Kurs hab ich nur mitgeschrieben und dann spter brav nachgearbeitet und obwohl ich nicht wirklich zeichnen kann, bin ich auf meinen Histo-Ordner ziemlich stolz. Und ich fand Histo toll, so dass ich da jetzt auch Hiwi mach (wrd mir fr Prpkurs nicht einfallen, aber Mikroana ....  :Love: )

----------


## leofgyth77

wir mussten in den prfungen auch hin und wieder zeichnen..aber eben nicht so, wie mans tatschlich im mikroskop gesehen hat, sondern eher schematisch. und das haben wir in den vl immer gemacht und das hab ich gelernt. ich muss sagen, dass unsere vl auch extrem gut war...schn langsam mit tafelanschriften..man hat die zeichnungen also auch gut mit farbe abmalen knnen und hat sich danach dann auch noch ausgekannt (ganz im gegenteil zu physio jetzt, wo man alles nur irgendwie hinschmiert und danach nix mehr erkennt)
also in histo wird man mich wohl nie als tutor finden....wenn dann im prp-kurs (:

----------


## risingsun

in einer klausur zeichnen? o.o ohjemine
das verlangte ja  in der mndlichen prfung schon niemand bei uns

----------


## Stephan0815

Oooooh doch... "zeichnen sie 2 Vitamine - am besten fangen sie mal mit B-12 an." *bibber*
Aufs Physikum bezogen jetzt. In Histo wars vllig pillepalle, solange man die Theorie konnte und alles zeigen, was der Prfer im Mikroskop sehen wollte.

----------


## risingsun

ja also ich bezog mich jetzt auf histozeichnen. ich habs zwar auch immer mal gemacht - aber so richtig viel konnt ich mit meinen zeichnungen eher nicht anfangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adrenalino

> Oooooh doch... "zeichnen sie 2 Vitamine - am besten fangen sie mal mit B-12 an." *bibber*
> Aufs Physikum bezogen jetzt. In Histo wars vllig pillepalle, solange man die Theorie konnte und alles zeigen, was der Prfer im Mikroskop sehen wollte.


... ist doch wohl n Scherz..

----------


## Stephan0815

Nope, die Biochemiker hier in Wrze haben ziemlich einen an der Waffel. Ich wurde auch noch nach den letzten Verffentlichungen in so ner monatlichen Biochemie-Zeitschrift gefragt, im Physikum halt. 
Als ich sie dann gefragt habe, in welchem Lehrbuch man so etwas denn finden wrde, ist sie dann ins Stocken geraten, hat vielleicht dann doch noch etwas berlegt, was sie da eigentlich verlangt

----------


## Nilani

naja, die Grundformeln der Vitamine standen in meinem BC-Buch (Duale Reihe), allerdings hab ich die nu ausnahmsweise mal nicht gelernt. Reichte ja, dass man Formeln aller Stoffwechselwege, smtliche komplizierten Fette, wie Lecithin und unbedingt den Purin- und Pyrimidin-Stoffwechsel unbedingt draufhaben musste. Achja, NMDA-Rezeptor aufmalen war auch ne tolle Aufgabe in meinem mndlichen Physikum  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

> Nope, die Biochemiker hier in Wrze haben ziemlich einen an der Waffel.


Das ist jetzt aber eine krasse Verallgemeinerung! Bei uns wurden die meisten keine oder nur essentielle Strukturformeln gefragt und die schwierigeren standen bei einigen Dozenten (das ist aber bekannt --> Protokolle!) als Einserfragen auf dem Plan. Okay, wenn du dich richtig verrckt machen willst, Adrenalino, dann fang mal schn an, alle Strukturformeln in der DR auswendig zu lernen... :Keks:

----------


## Adrenalino

> Okay, wenn du dich richtig verrckt machen willst, Adrenalino, dann fang mal schn an, alle Strukturformeln in der DR auswendig zu lernen...


Nene, so weit isses noch nicht  :hmmm...:  Erst mal schn die Basics.. MediLearn hilft  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Wir mssen in den Histo-/Mikroanaklausuren alles zeichnen. Und wehe, da fehlt irgendwo ne Basalmembran *mitdemZeigefingerwink*  :Keks:

----------


## abi07

> Nene, so weit isses noch nicht  Erst mal schn die Basics.. MediLearn hilft


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Die ML-Hefte haben bei mir locker fr die Klausur und ne gute Note im Physikum gereicht. Also keine Panik.

----------


## lilapple

Apropos Histo und weil hier ja grade einige Wrzis aktiv sind ;)
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man sich das Endtestat in Histo so vorstellen darf, also vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, Tiefe her usw.? Also ich mag Histo eigentlich total gerne, finde das tierisch interessant, aber rein theoretisch kann man sich da ja auch echt totlernen zu jedem Thema. Hab irgendwie berhaupt keine Peilung was da als wichtig und was weniger angesehen wird. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen bis zum Testat da jeeedes Detail von der Llle drauf zu haben...

----------


## abi07

Musst du auch nicht. Ich hatte Histo ja im 3. und deswegen dann noch Physio- und die groe Biochemie-Klausur, deswegen hab ich nur mit dem Kurzlehrbuch gelernt. Erster wichtiger Punkt ist, dass du beide (i.d.R. bekommt man 2, evtl. noch ein ELMI) Prparate erkennst und sagen kannst, woran du das erkannt hast. Eben die wichtigsten Merkmale knnen - das was im KLB und im Kursskript steht, reicht da normalerweise vollkommen. Dann kriegst du wahrscheinlich noch einige Fragen gestellt, vielleicht auch bergreifend. Aber selbst da reicht KLB zum Bestehen - und um mehr geht es ja nicht. Wenn du natrlich ein exra groes Lob vom Prfer fr dein Ego brauchst, dann musst du schon den Llle auswendig knnen... :hmmm...: 
Die meisten Prfer schauen auch auf die Rckseite der Testatkarte (fr Makro reserviert) und sehen dann, dass du es noch nicht hattest, was auch ein Vorteil sein kann. (Bei mir in der Prfung dagegen: "Ah, Sie sind 3. Semester und hatten schon Prpkurs - dann knnen Sie mir ja sicher erzhlen...")
Wie immer gilt: Keine Panik, Prparate ganz oft anschauen - wer sie richtig erkennt, hat schon so gut wie gewonnen.

----------


## craxn

ohja, histo testat steht bei mir auch an: ich seh was, was du nicht siehst

----------


## Stephan0815

Hm, jetzt muss ich doch noch was zu dem sagen, was abi geschrieben hat.
Nur damit da keine Missverstndnisse bereitet werden, fr dich als 2.-Semester ist Histo die wichtigste Prfung gerade.
Wenn du die in den Sand setzt und die Wiederholung auch, dann haste zum Prpsemester ganz schn was zu knabbern. Es kann im 3. Semester also schon Schluss sein, wenn du Histo nicht ernst nimmst -> Exmatrikulation!
Und ich sehe das gar nicht als Vorteil, da du Histo nicht als 3.-Semester hast und die dich dann eventuell noch etwas Wissen aus Physio + Ana abprfen wrden. Denn als 3.-Semester haste eben schon einiges an Hintergrundwissen, da besteht, wie Abi schon gesagt hat, eigentlich nur noch die groe Kunst darin, die Prparate zuordnen zu knnen, denn die ganzen Hormone/Transporter hatte man schon in Physio verklickert bekommen und Ana war da sicherlich auch nicht wenig hilfreich sich den Organaufbau einzuprgen.
Fr dich als 2.-Semester drfte das meiste allerdings noch komplett Neuland darstellen und dadurch haste, meiner Meinung nach, es schwerer und wirst eher noch intensiver an Histo geprft, da der Anatom dir ja nicht aus anderen Gebieten Bonusfragen verschaffen kann.
Also ran an den Lllmann und lies dir das lieber konzentriert oder gar mehrmals durch. Man kann eigentlich so gut wie nichts davon weglassen.

Tante Edith meint:
Beim Knodt gibts auch so nen Histo-Script, das die wichtigsten Dinge an den einzelnen Prparaten kurz zusammenfasst. Das ersetzt keinen Llle, aber kann recht hilfreich frs lernen am Prparat sein. 
Lass dir mal von deinem/r Nachbar/in nen x-beliebiges Prparat reinstellen und erzhl ihm, was dir alles dazu einfllt. Dann kuckste im Script nach, was denen so alles eingefallen ist. Dadurch haste nen gewissen Eindruck, wo es noch was nachzubessern gibt.

----------


## Adrenalino

So, dann muss ich wohl auch noch meinen Senf zu geben, habe das ja auch schon hinter mir und wie lilapple auch als "Zweitie" bestritten. 
Also: Die Durchfallquoten waren die geringsten berhaupt, die allermeisten (ca 90%) haben auf Anhieb bestanden, wer nicht, in der Nachprfung. 
Es wurden zwar auch kleine Details gefragt, aber wer da was mal nicht wusste, bestand trotzdem. Der Stoff ist natrlich nicht zu unterschtzen, aber ich denke, das macht lilapple ja eh nicht. 
Man sollte auf jedenfall zu allem etwas sagen knnen, wenn man nmlich zu bspw. Plazenta sagt "hab ich weggelassen, wei dazu nix" - siehts natrlich dster aus...
Letztendlich hat man als Zweitie (wenn man im Winter angefangen hat) recht viel Zeit um sich auf die Prfung vorzubereiten, insofern ist das wirklich gut zu schaffen und untig, sich darber Sorgen zu machen. 
Zu den Bchern: Llle ist sicher gut, hab ich auch mit gelernt, aber das, was ich damals geprft wurde, wre auch bestanden mit dem KLB. (Habe gerade sogar nachgeschaut, was da so im KLB drin steht.. *hrhr*)
Kann da also abi zustimmen. 
Ich wrde empfehlen: Auf jeden Tag vorbereiten, indem man Skript und Buchkapitel (ausfhrlich Llle oder knapp-bndig KLB) dazu durchliest - vor der Prfung nochmal alles wiederholen, vertiefen - fertig.

----------


## abi07

So sehe ich das auch, Adrenalino! Histo ist nicht die Wahnsinnshrde, auch als Zweitie nicht, denke ich. 
Das von Stephan erwhnte Skript hatte ich auch (@lilapple: Sorry, dass ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe, es dir zukommen zu lassen), habe es aber sehr wenig benutzt. Der Burner ist es nicht gerade. Aber was man hat, hat man. 

@lilapple: Nutz die Zeit am Ende des Kurses, um dir alte Prparate bzw. alles durcheinander nochmal anzuschauen. Dann klappt das! :Top:

----------


## lilapple

Vielen Dank fr die Tips. 
Muss man da eigentlich Prparate am Mikroskop oder anhand von Bildern erkennen? Mikroskopieren fnde ich angesichts der stellenweise echt schlechten Qualitt wirklich doof...

----------


## Jemine

Arm-Hals-Testat bestanden! *puh*
 ::-dance:

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## Jemine

Danke!
War wieder ne Nervenzerreisprobe, ich neige dazu, mir vor wichtigen Prfungen immer irgendwas saubldes passieren zu lassen  ::-oopss: 
Ich bin Chaos...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Super gemacht  :Grinnnss!: 
*g* vielleicht gewhnst du dich irgendwann noch dran und dir passiert nicht mehr vorher irgendwas   :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Diese Chaosseite gehrt einfach zu mir  :Blush: 
Meine Fresse, ich bin grad so erleichtert. *puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh*

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Du musst natrlich mikroskopieren. Aber keine Angst, die Prfungsprparate sind dann schon welche in gutem Zustand.

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

So Neuroanatomie gerockt  ::-dance:  .... puh bin ich froh.
Leider morgen Physikpraktikum und dann....... Montag Histo-Klausur.
Jo klar ne.......

----------


## Jemine

Supi!  :Top:

----------


## risingsun

morgen erstes biochemie prfungsseminar.. ich bin gespannt und hab keine lust mehr zu lernen *g*

----------


## leofgyth77

ich HASSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEE biochemie.
ist doch nich normal, dass ich von 8 in der frh bis 5 nachmittags (mit 2 stunden unterbrechung) fr eine einzige schei*drecks vorlesung brauch!!!
ich bin, glaub ich, einfach zu doof dafr.

und dann bekomm ich noch so ne liebliche email von der englisch tussi, dass wir die hausaufgabe jetz doch schon bis montag abgegeben haben mssen, sonst sind wir drauen. ja nett..wenn man dachte, dass man bis nchstem samstag zeit hat....aaaargh. FRUST

----------


## Jemine

Oha, scheie! Ihr packt das schon!

Ich liege invalide auf dem Sofa und drcke jetzt Schlaaaaaand gegen Bosnien die Daumen. Man mu sich ja schonmal fr die WM warm machen  ::-dance:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich hab die Anorganik - Wiederholungsklausur bestanden.. Htt ich nie gedacht, ich war mir ja sicher, knapp durchzufallen. (Die war aber auch schwer). Aber was soll's!! JIPPEE!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Ich muss es nchstes Jahr nicht nochmal lernen, wie herrlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt nur noch Organik im Sommer und die htt ich gerne gleich beim ersten Mal, meine armen Nerven machen das nicht nochmal mit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich hab die Anorganik - Wiederholungsklausur bestanden.. Htt ich nie gedacht, ich war mir ja sicher, knapp durchzufallen. (Die war aber auch schwer). Aber was soll's!! JIPPEE!  Ich muss es nchstes Jahr nicht nochmal lernen, wie herrlich 
> 
> Jetzt nur noch Organik im Sommer und die htt ich gerne gleich beim ersten Mal, meine armen Nerven machen das nicht nochmal mit


Super gemacht  :Top: 
Zieh mir grad Physio rein, danach geht Party... das hab ich mir dann aber auch verdient!

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Mann, super!!  ::-winky: Kann richtig verstehen wie erleichtert du bist!!! Und ich fand die Organik um EINIGES angenehmer und leichter, ist n bisschen wie Biochemie so mit Aminosuren und Zuckern, hat sogar teil Spa gemacht, und das bei mir und Chemie... :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaaaaay cuba!
saucool!
jetz geh schn feiern!
ich sitz hier weiterhin an biochemie.....ich hoff ich werd bis 12 fertig....

----------


## Cuba_libre

> yaaaaaaaaay cuba!
> saucool!
> jetz geh schn feiern!
> ich sitz hier weiterhin an biochemie.....ich hoff ich werd bis 12 fertig....


Feiern: erledigt *hicks* ;)
Wie siehts denn mit Biochemie aus? Fertig geworden??

----------


## leofgyth77

um 11 war ich fertig..wieviel tatschlich vom stoff hngen geblieben ist, will ich gar nicht wissen....
nja..hab ja noch bis samstag (man..das wird doofer tag..erst biochemie klausur in der frh und dann bis abends englisch und dann kann ich nicht mal am sonntag entspannen, weil ich da fr das schne montagstestat in physio lernen muss)

----------


## Zanza

Suuuper Elena, herzlichen Glckwunsch, freut mich riesig fr dich!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir haben ja letzte Woche Mittwoch auch Klausur geschrieben, bin mal gespannt, was dabei rumgekommen ist... man kann ja (noch) nicht durchfallen, aber mindestens 60% wren schon nett... wei aber nicht so richtig, wie das jetzt geworden ist, ich kann die Physiofragen nicht wirklich einschtzen... na ja, lassen wir uns berraschen.

Seit heute ist bei uns das Teddykrankenhaus am Gange (gibts ja bei einigen von euch auch bestimmt) und ich hab mich bermtig mal direkt frs Orgateam gemeldet gehabt  :Grinnnss!: 
Macht super viel Spa, ist aber auch echt stressig, gestern abend haben wir noch ewig aufgebaut, sodass ich auch erst um kurz vor elf zu Hause war, dann bin ich heute um halb acht wieder da gewesen und dann bis zu meinem Seminar um fnf da auf den Beinen gewesen... Jetzt tun meine Fe weh, aber immerhin gabs grad leckeres bestelltes Essen vom Thailnder  :Grinnnss!: 
War auch cool, den Kindern heute Vormittag in der "Teddyschule" Sachen zu erzhlen, also so von wegen, was hatten denn eure Teddys und was kann man da machen und wie bleibt man gesund (gaaanz viel drauen spielen und Obst und Gemse essen  :Grinnnss!:  ). Aber nach vier Stunden wusste ich dann nicht mehr, ob ich das der Gruppe jetzt schon erzhlt hatte oder ob das bei der Gruppe davor war... da wurde ich dann zum Glck abgelst  :hmmm...: 
Morgen das ganze Spielchen nochmal und Donnerstag auch noch. Dann reichts mir aber glaub ich auch erstmal fr ein Jahr  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hasse hasse hasse hasse hasse hasse biochemie!
der schei*dreck will einfach nicht in mein hirn rein! die klausur am samstag wird ein desaster...ich bin frustriert und wnsche mir in meiner verzweiflung den prp kurs zurck

----------


## Cuba_libre

Die Fuball-WM kollidiert mit meiner Lernzeit  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jemine

> Die Fuball-WM kollidiert mit meiner Lernzeit


Aber sowas von!! Und ich wei eh schon nicht, wie ich das noc schaffen soll....  :peng:

----------


## risingsun

zum glck interessiert mich dieser fuballunfug keinen deut ;) 

kreislaufphysio wird hoffentlich noch mein freund.. heute.. oder zumindest biochemie und genauer die cholesterinbiosynthese und der rattenschwanz der da dran hngt

----------


## leofgyth77

so. biochemie klausur vorbei. war besser als erwartet, aber die biochemie menschen sind doch eifnach deppen.
sagen in der vl, dass man abk (LCAT; ACAT, ...) nicht ausschreiben muss in der klausur....wers jetzt nicht ausgeschrieben hat, bekommt keinen punkt drauf.
dann machen sie die felder so klein, dass man die namen kaum reinbekommt...sagen nix von cosubstraten und coenzymen (war ja auch gar kein platz dafr da..sonst htt ichs wahrscheinlich schon reingeschrieben)..wers nicht hat, bekommt null punkte.
mal sehen, wies ausfllt....

----------


## sebi86

> zum glck interessiert mich dieser fuballunfug keinen deut ;) 
> 
> kreislaufphysio wird hoffentlich noch mein freund.. heute.. oder zumindest biochemie und genauer die cholesterinbiosynthese und der rattenschwanz der da dran hngt


Da kann ich nur die Stoffwechsel- und Formelsammlung der Biochemie vom Elsevier-Verlag empfehlen. Ist alles schn bunt und ziemlich bersichtlich - meiner Meinung nach ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, ich muss mich auch bis zum Anpfiff heute abend noch mit Glucosestoffwechsel beschftigen...  :grrrr....:  Hab morgen Seminar und bisher noch berhaupt keinen Plan, das Ganze find ich aber auch mal sooo sterbenslangweilig... Diese ganzen DNA-Geschichten und Stammzellen etc. sind ja noch interessant, aber Stoffwechselbiochemie??? Ich find, dass es da reicht, wenn man wei, dass der Citratzyklus existiert  ::-oopss: 

Na ja, dafr kommen nachher viele nette Leute zum Fuball gucken und es gibt lecker Nudelsalat und Schokomuffins  :Grinnnss!: 

@leofgyth: Das mit dem kein Platz kenn ich, das war bei uns bei Physio so... Ist echt dmlich, zumal wir in der gleichen Klausur bei andern Fragen, wo zum Beispiel nur nach einem Enzym gefragt war, zwei Zeilen hatten, die aber wirklich nur dieses eine Wort hren wollten...

----------


## lilapple

Ich hasse Phasen wie grade.. Am Freitag steht wieder ein fieser Biochemie Quickie an *panikpur*, beim Psycho-Referat komme ich nich wirklich voran und in Histo ists mir langsam unmglich auch nur ansatzweise am Ball zu bleiben (und die Klausur rckt auch immer nher..) ...  :Frown: ( und hinzukommend fllt das ganze kommende Woe wg Psycho-Kurs flach.. also auch nix mit Nachlernen..

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Kenne das Gefhl - in solchen Sitationen mache ich mir immer ganz stur eine Sache zum Prinzip: eines nach dem anderen. Du musst ja nicht alles gleichzeitig machen. Schrittweise denken. Immer nur die nchste Prfung. 
Hast du dieses WE Psycho oder nchste Woche? Wie auch immer - Samstag bin ich in der Stadt und kann dir die lang versprochenen Skripte geben, wenn du magst.

----------


## lilapple

Ja stimmt, jetzt grade hab ich eh nur den Quickie im Kopf (kP wie man sich das alles merken soll...).
Hab den Psycho kurs jetzt am kommenden Woe. Wre supi wenns klappen wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

So, ich kann jetzt mal wieder mit Fug und Recht in den Vorklinik-FRUST-Fred schreiben...  :grrrr....: 
Irgendwie alles doof momentan... Fhle mich irgendwie schon seit dem Wochenende absolut mies (krperlich) und krieg nichts vernnftiges auf die Reihe so lernmig... hinke also irgendwie ziemlich hinterher, in drei Wochen ist schon der zweite Teil der Klausur, deren Ergebnisse gestern kamen und die irgendwie auch frustrierend waren, da wesentlich schlechter als erhofft dank wunderbarem Bewertungssystem unserer Anatomen, bei dem man fr Fragen, bei denen man mehrere Sachen aufzhlen sollte, keine Teilpunkte bekommt, wenn man eine Sache vergessen hat (und von diesen Fragen gabs viele und ich war bei der Klausur irgendwie so daneben, dass ich da dann mehrmals was vergessen hatte...).
Hatte eigentlich gehofft, mit nem ordentlichen Puffer in den zweiten Teil zu gehen, der schwerer sein soll, aber das war wohl nichts, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte, fr den Anatomieteil ganz gut vorbereitet zu sein...  :kotzen:  (Dafr war Physio verhltnismig gut, da kriegt man eh fr nichts Punkte.)
Und Stoffwechselbiochemie ist nach wie vor doof. Kann mich einfach nicht fr chemische Strukturformeln begeistern.

Auerdem hatte ich berlegt, im September fr drei Wochen ber so ein bvmd-Public-Health-Projekt nach Rumnien ins Waisenhaus zu gehen, allerdings hab ich jetzt irgendwie Angst, dass ich irgendeine der Klausuren nicht in den ersten beiden Anlufen bestehe und dann im September in die Generalwiederholung muss...
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich mich zu dem bvmd-Dings jetzt schnell mal entscheiden msste... Nur, was mach ich, wenn ich dann doch noch ne Klausur schreiben muss? (Was ich ja eigentlich nicht hoffe...)
Was wrdet ihr machen? 200-250€ fr Flug und Unterkunft ist zwar nicht viel, aber wenns dann verfllt, eben schon... kann man fr sowas ne Reisercktrittsversicherung abschlieen? (Also, fr den Flug schon, aber fr das Projekt?)
Irgendwie htte ich da auf jeden Fall super viel Lust zu, auch einfach dann mal wieder hier rauszukommen, das wr vorallem was tolles, worauf man sich freuen knnte in dieser blden Biochemie-lastigen Zeit...
Was wrdet ihr machen?



edit: OH MAN, BIN ICH BESCHEUERT!!! Haben grad die Musterlsungen von der Klausur bekommen und ich hab doch glatt bei zwei Fragen was Falsches gelesen... wie kann man so doof sein und statt Kniegelenk Hftgelenk lesen???  :Wand:  (Na ja, wahrscheinlich, weil in der Frage oben drber Hftgelenk stand, aber trotzdem... grrrrr....) Und irgendwie sind 45 Minuten auch zu kurz gewesen, um alles nochmal vernnftig durchzulesen...

----------


## Autolyse

Ich *hasse* diesen Psychologiemist.
Wie kann man mir auf der einen Seite was von kontrollierten, randomisierten Studien mit der Wasweiichdenn-Validitt, der Hassenichgesehen-Reliabilitt erzhlen und auf der anderen Seite Piaget als [i]die[/b] allein seelig machende Wahrheit verkaufen...

----------


## leofgyth77

liebe zanza..kann dich sehr gut verstehen.
ich sag dir jetz einfach mal, was ich machen wrde:
ich wrde buchen und das ganze dann als absolute motivation nehmen. bei mir haperts auch mit der motivation des fteren und wenn ich dann irgendwas tolles hab, wozu ich aber die prfungen bestanden haben muss, gehts meistens viel besser!
ich wnsch dir das beste!

----------


## sebi86

Montag Zwischenprfung in Immunologie und Atmung ....und ich hab das Gefhl, ich kann NIX O

Das wird wohl ein Lernmarathon am Wochenende und dann Augen zu und durch...eieiei

----------


## Cuba_libre

Mit gehts genauso Sebi...  ::-oopss: 
Und morgen dann noch dieses dmliche Biochemiepraktikum - ich will aber Fuball schauen *menno*

----------


## sebi86

Na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige ^^

----------


## Jemine

Mag nimmer!!!  :Oh nee...: 
Chemie und Kopf aber WIE??

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Mag nimmer!!! 
> Chemie und Kopf aber WIE??


Ach, mal nicht so angestellt das wird schon  :hmmm...: 

Guck mal seit der Physikumsvorlesung weite wenigstens wieso Blut rot ist...

PS: Chemieklausur 6:30 , muahahaahhahaha

----------


## Jemine

> Ach, mal nicht so angestellt das wird schon 
> 
> Guck mal seit der Physikumsvorlesung weite wenigstens wieso Blut rot ist...
> 
> PS: Chemieklausur 6:30 , muahahaahhahaha


Die haben doch nicht mehr alle Orbitale am Atom...  :kotzen: 

Danke fr die aufmunternden *hstel* Worte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sebi86

Absolutes Motivationstief zur Zeit...nach 11 Wochen am Stck wird es jetzt ENDLICH mal Zeit fr die Ferien. Sonst werd ich noch selbst zur natrlichen Killerzelle  :Smilie:

----------


## lindali

Ich baller mir gerade Neuro rein und ab nchster Woche fngt die Klausurphase an...
Und trotz guten Vorsatzes den Stoff regelmig vor- oder nachzubereiten, muss jetzt doch wieder alles auf den letzen Drcker gemacht werden.

naja nchstes Semester ;)

----------


## Galenos

Scheinfrei!

----------


## -Julchen-

> Scheinfrei!


Und deswegen Frust :bhh: ?
Glckwunsch!

----------


## tpa

Samstag Physik, die Woche drauf am Freitag Histo kompletto... NARF! Will doch WM gucken  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

@galenos
glckwunsch zum scheinfrei!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

Muss gleich zum Testat - Innere Organe und hab ein ganz flaues Gefhl im Bauch. Und dann kann ich heute auch gleich fr Histo und Kopf/Hals weiterlernen... einziger Lichtblick: in zwei Wochen gehts in die Semesterferien (sofern alles bestanden ist)!!!

----------


## risingsun

3 wochen bis semesterferien - ich freu mich halt einfach SO dermaen darauf =)

----------


## tpa

> 3 wochen bis semesterferien - ich freu mich halt einfach SO dermaen darauf =)


!!!!!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

****** anatomie testate!!!!!  :kotzen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh ja, Semesterferien! Aber eher schon in drei Wochen, vorher steht nmlich noch die Integrierte an... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Elena1989

> ****** anatomie testate!!!!!


Nicht gut gelaufen?

Ihr habt alle schon so bald Semesterferien, bei uns ist die letzte Klausur am 26.07... und ich will egentlich auch gar keine Semesterferien haben, dann heits 60 Tage Pflegepraktikum.. Och n... 

Und ich bin so dermaen unmotiviert momentan.. Ich sollte Histo und Chemie lernen, aber ich hab so was von keine Lust...
Und Physik - Refereat fr nchste Woche will ich auch nicht vorbereiten...  :kotzen:

----------


## perro

hihi ich hab schon seit dem 25.6 semesterferien!

ich geh dann mal ins schwimmbad  ::-dance:

----------


## Stephan0815

> Nicht gut gelaufen?
> 
> Ihr habt alle schon so bald Semesterferien, bei uns ist die letzte Klausur am 26.07... und ich will egentlich auch gar keine Semesterferien haben, dann heits 60 Tage Pflegepraktikum.. Och n... 
> 
> Und ich bin so dermaen unmotiviert momentan.. Ich sollte Histo und Chemie lernen, aber ich hab so was von keine Lust...
> Und Physik - Refereat fr nchste Woche will ich auch nicht vorbereiten...


Ich kann dich sowas von verstehen... habe auch null Bock, aber es muss einfach getan werden.
Und trste dich mit dem Pflegepraktikum, das war fr mich zumindest regelrecht Urlaub, verbunden mit sportlicher Mindestbettigung. Aber Hypertrophie ist fast immer reversibel. Sprich, naja, macht dich attraktiver, ne Zeit lang, oder so ^^

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

ne is nicht so gut geloffen, werde morgen aber nheres erfahren. mit sehr sehr sehr viel glck hab ich bestanden.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Nicht gut gelaufen?
> 
> Ihr habt alle schon so bald Semesterferien, bei uns ist die letzte Klausur am 26.07... und ich will egentlich auch gar keine Semesterferien haben, dann heits 60 Tage Pflegepraktikum.. Och n... 
> 
> Und ich bin so dermaen unmotiviert momentan.. Ich sollte Histo und Chemie lernen, aber ich hab so was von keine Lust...
> Und Physik - Refereat fr nchste Woche will ich auch nicht vorbereiten...


Trste dich, hier ist auch am 24.7. erst die groe Klausur! Und ich "muss" danach auch 60 Tage KPP machen. Aber irgendwie freu ich mich drauf, hab da schon fter Praktikum gemacht und bis jetzt hats immer super viel Spa gemacht, deshalb wirds diesmal bestimmt auch gut! Und nach der Lernerei freu ich mich mal wieder, was praktisches zu tun und Abends einfach abzuschalten und nicht dauernd an irgendwelche Physio oder Bichemi Sachen zu denken! :Grinnnss!: 
Also ich freu mich rieeesig auf die freien zweieinhalb Monate :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

*puh* ich will auch nicht mehr, in den Seminarrumen ist es mir zu warm, der Stoff nervt mich zum Teil und so generell geht mir langsam die Luft aus. 
Hm wir haben die und nchste Woche noch Veranstaltungen und am 13./14.7. Klausur, das wird doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

heut im biochem praktikum wars soooo hei..und alles hat nach toluol gestunken....bh
am schluss hab ich 4 mal nen falschen wert eingesetzt, einfach weil mein hirn schon total matsch war.
na ja...es ist vorbei...mein referat hab ich grad fertig geschrieben und jetz mach ich erstmal pause.
ich hab am 10. (nur englisch), 17., 21, und 22. prfungen..und dann brauch ich ganz dringend ferien (:

----------


## Elena1989

@ Stephan: Auf die Idee Pflegepraktikum mit Hypertrophie zu verbinden bin ich auch noch ncih gekommen  :hmmm...: 

@Julchen: Jaja, in den sdlichen Bundeslndern is irgendwie immer spter Schluss (war mit den Schulferien ja auch schon immer so ^^), aber dafr fangen wir ja auch spter wieder an  :hmmm...: 
Ich wei natrlich, dass es ne ganz tolle Sache ist, abends nach Hause zu kommen und nicht lernen zu mssen und da freu ich mich ja auch schon drauf. Is nur so, dass meine ersten 30 Tage Pflegepraktikum echt nicht so der Bringer waren (Kurz gesagt: ich hab mich zu Tode gelangweilt) und mir grauts einfach davor, dass die nchsten 60 (die ich jetzt aber woanders mache), genauso werden, denn dann knnen 60 Tage echt verdammt lang werden. Ich wei ja, ich sollte etwas optimistischer denken (eoigentlich bin ich ja echt ein optimistischer Typ, ich geh meinen Mitstudenten damit immer regelmig auf den Keks ^^), aber ich hab momentan irgendwie einfach zu nix Lust auer schlafen, Bcher lesen (keine Medizinbcher), spazieren gehen.. ach ja.. 

@leo: wie riecht denn toloul?

Ich hab mir gestern im Chemiepraktikum drei Finger mit Ninhydrin lila gefrbt, das war auch ne tolle Sache, danach war meine Laune fr die restlichen drei Stunden aber definitiv im Keller ^^

LG

Elena

----------


## ohusa

Freut euch einfach, dass eure Lernerei bald mal ein Ende hat und ihr was auch immer in den Semesterferien tun drft (oder msst). Ich beneide euch grad voll...die Aussicht jetzt noch 2 Monate weiter zu lernen ist nicht so der Knller.

----------


## Adrenalino

> Freut euch einfach, dass eure Lernerei bald mal ein Ende hat und ihr was auch immer in den Semesterferien tun drft (oder msst). Ich beneide euch grad voll...die Aussicht jetzt noch 2 Monate weiter zu lernen ist nicht so der Knller.


Ich wnschte, ich knnte auch schon an sowas wie "Ferien" denken.. aber dabei wirds eher schlimmer als besser.. :/ 
Aber, ohusa, denk dran, die anderen mssen da auch durch, und wenn wir DAS geschaft haben , dann....    ::-dance:   ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

> @leo: wie riecht denn toloul?
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern im Chemiepraktikum drei Finger mit Ninhydrin lila gefrbt, das war auch ne tolle Sache, danach war meine Laune fr die restlichen drei Stunden aber definitiv im Keller ^^
> 
> LG
> 
> Elena


das riecht nicht, das stinkt. keine ahnung nach was, aber definitiv nach bh und wenns dann noch so warm ist, dann bekommt man einfach rasende kopfschmerzen davon.
hihi ja, das ninhydrin. da haben sich bei uns damals auch ewig viele die kittel und hnde eingesaut.

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh mann , dummes Praktikum! Den ganzen Mittag konnt ich heut wieder in der Uni schmoren, echt. Und dann war das Physiozeugs auch noch soooo langweilig...
@Elena: JA stimmt die Ferien waren auch immer spt! Aber genau wir haben ja auch lnger frei, eigentlich ja egal wierum! Oh, optimistische Menschen mag ich, bin auch eher so :hmmm...:  Ja klar, ich find ja arbeiten auch anstrengend, aber anders anstrengend als Lernen-vorallem bei der Hitze!!! Ich hoff, dass ich da gaaaanz viel machen darf!  Wieso hast du dich denn gelangweilt? Durftest du nichts machen oder nur so Bimboarbeiten, Kaffekochen und so?? Auf welcher Station warst du denn und bist du jetzt?
LG Julia

----------


## altalena

Neuro-Anatomie (zumindest schonmal gefhlsmig) v e r k a c k t irgendwie rckt das Physikum fr mich gedanklich gerade ins nchste Semester  :Traurig:

----------


## Muriel

Och n, Schaukelchen  :Traurig:  Wann bekommst Du die Ergebnisse?

----------


## altalena

Freitag.... Mittwoch nchste Woche is dann Nachklausur und 3. Versuch wre mdl. Beides war im letzten Jahr aber eher 'ne "Formsache", also, dass man halt die Mglichkeit zur Wdh anbietet, geschafft haben es die wenigsten.... morgen noch Physioklausur, mein Kopf is wie leergepustet grad  :Traurig:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Neuroana ist halt Schei$$e aber da mussten wir alle durch und du wirst es auch schaffen... drck die Daumen dass es gereicht hat.


Coxy.... der in Neuroana in die Nachklausur musste damals...

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: JA stimmt die Ferien waren auch immer spt! Aber genau wir haben ja auch lnger frei, eigentlich ja egal wierum! Oh, optimistische Menschen mag ich, bin auch eher so Ja klar, ich find ja arbeiten auch anstrengend, aber anders anstrengend als Lernen-vorallem bei der Hitze!!! Ich hoff, dass ich da gaaaanz viel machen darf!  Wieso hast du dich denn gelangweilt? Durftest du nichts machen oder nur so Bimboarbeiten, Kaffekochen und so?? Auf welcher Station warst du denn und bist du jetzt?
> LG Julia


Ich war hier in ner Kinderklinik.. Die waren ja eigentlich alle ganz nett, aber es gab einfach fr mich nix zu tun..  Es gab nur 12 Betten und unter der Woche 3 - 4 examinierte Pflegekrfte, ein Zivi, eine FSJlerin und dann zeitweise noch 1 - 2 Pflegeschlerinnen und mich.. Und ja, ich durfte eh nur Betten machen, putzen, Schrnle auffllen, Sachen holen und Essen austeilen... Und irgendwann ist das halt erledigt... Die einzigen Male, wo's okay war, war, wo ich an zwei Wochenenden arbeiten mussten, da waren wir mit mir nur zu dritt, da durft ich dann auch mal ne Aufnahme machen oder so.. Und war allgemein etwas mehr am rumlaufen... Aber ansonsten waren da einfach zu viele Leute und da ich nix medizinisches machen durfte (auer Blutdruck- und Fiebermessen), war da fr mich nicht sooo viel zu tun..
Aber knapp gesagt, von den 8 Stunden bin ich meistens ber die Hlfte der Zeit rumgesessen und hab mich gelangweilt, war also nich so dolle... 
Jetzt bin ich in ner Kleinstadt in der Nhe von dem Dorf wo ich herkomm in nem kleinen Krankenhaus auf der Chirurgie und hoffe, dass es jetzt etwas besser wird.. Ich mach ja alles, hauptsache, ich mach irgendetwas....

@altalena: Oh je, das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Ich drck dir alle Daumen!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

elena, chirurgie ist eigentlich ganz cool...alle, die ich kenn, die in der chirurgie pflegepraktikum gemacht haben, durften auch mal bei ops zu schaun.
und es gibt natrlich auch in der pflege einiges zu machen..vielleicht darfst du dann mal nhte entfernen und drainagen ziehn..
so, ich geh dann nochmal mein referat durch, was ich heute bei meinem absoluten "lieblings" seminarleiter hab....
ich war dieses semester echt doof, und hab mich gleich mal mit fast allen praktikums und seminarleitern angelegt...aber ich hatte dieses semester auch echt pech, und hab nur doofe leute abgekriegt.

----------


## abi07

> elena, chirurgie ist eigentlich ganz cool...alle, die ich kenn, die in der chirurgie pflegepraktikum gemacht haben, durften auch mal bei ops zu schaun.
> und es gibt natrlich auch in der pflege einiges zu machen..vielleicht darfst du dann mal nhte entfernen und drainagen ziehn..


h, ja, gut, dass du mich nicht kennst!  :hmmm...: 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es beim KPP gro auf das Fach ankommt - vielmehr auf das Krankenhaus, die Schwestern/rzte und einen selbst. Mein KPP auf der Inneren und auf der Chirurgie haben sich berhaupt nicht unterschieden - nur, dass es auf der Inneren so eine richtige Hexe gab, mit der keiner richtig klar kam. Ich war trotzdem mit beiden Monaten zufrieden - es heit ja schlielich Pflegepraktikum, da darf man nicht erwarten, sich groes medizinisches Knnen anzueignen. Und wenn mir langweilig war, habe ich mich nie ins Schwesternzimmer gesetzt, sondern bin ich zu den Patienten gegangen, die gerne reden und hab sie eben nochmal gefragt, ob ich ihnen was zu trinken bringen kann und hab mich dann ein wenig mit ihnen unterhalten - waren sehr nette Leute dabei. 

Naja, sieh es mal positiv: Das sind 8 Stunden am Tag - den Rest der Zeit hast du frei!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich kann das alles gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen...  :Traurig:   :kotzen:   :Traurig:   :kotzen:   :Traurig: 

Es geht grad gar nix mehr...

----------


## pottmed

Was ist da los ?

----------


## Jemine

Ach, egal...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ach, egal...


Los raus mit der Sprache wer stresst? Schdeltestat? Hoffi-Knoffi mit der Kemie?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich kann das alles gar nicht mehr in Worte fassen...     
> 
> Es geht grad gar nix mehr...


Man hat immer mal einen Durchhnger, mach ne Pause und dann klappts wieder! Schtze dich nicht schlechter ein, du kannst viel mehr!



Ich muss mich auch mal auskotzen, hab in nichtmal 2 Wochen BC und Physio, BC noch fast nix gemacht, Physio nimmt mir die ganze Zeit weg und in Physio kreuze ich alles zw. 13-23 Pkt. Bestehensgrenze 18 Pkt.
Ich werd noch kire mit diesen Kanlen, Kir, HCNQ, Herg NKCC! :grrrr....:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Jaja wem geht es denn gerade nicht so.....  :peng: 

Hab in 2 Wochen Siten Testat und dann doch gestern schonmal angefangen  ::-oopss:  ...... die Luft ist einfach raus.

Aber in knapp 4 Wochen ist es doch erstmal vorbei und 2 Monate Ferien rufen!!!!
Also..... Endspurt.......... ::-winky:

----------


## Zanza

Niernphysio bei 30C im Schatten  :kotzen: 
Ich will Ferien!!! Noch vier Klausuren die nchsten drei Wochen, dann ist endlich Schluss (hoffentlich... noch seh ichs ja nicht so kommen, aber bei der Zellbioklausur brauch ich nichtmal mehr 50% zum Bestehen  :Grinnnss!:  )
Na ja, werd mir jetzt mal Kaffee machen und dann weiterlernen... Irgendwie schlaf ich ber dem Silbernagl immer ein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Leute, Zhne zusammenbeien und durchhalten! Wir habens bald geschafft! Die Semesterferien stehen schon an der Ziellinie und winken!

----------


## Jemine

Erstmal winken noch die tzenden Klausuren...  :grrrr....: 
Ich wei grad gar nicht mehr, wie, was, wann????  :peng:

----------


## altalena

Neuro: durchgefallen
Physio: durchgefallen....
Ich denke, es ist Zeit, vom worst-case-Szenario zu sprechen..... :kotzen:   :Traurig:

----------


## leofgyth77

ach schei*e altalena..das tut mir leid fr dich!
aber halt die ohren steif und gib nicht auf!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Neuro: durchgefallen
> Physio: durchgefallen....
> Ich denke, es ist Zeit, vom worst-case-Szenario zu sprechen.....


Verdammt!! Aber wie leo schrieb: nicht entmutigen lassen und aufgeben!! Weitermachen!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Die Hitze ist das Schlimmste! Bei uns gibts quasi keine Mglichkeiten irgendwo richtig zu lernen, ausser nem kleinen Saal im 2. OG. Da steht ab 8 Uhr die Luft und sobald 10 Leute drin sind, ist der gesamte Sauerstoff weggeatmet... ABER WAS SOLL'S, ich setz mich trotzdem von morgends bis abends da rein um zu lernen, denn ich hab ja keine Alternative!!!

Der Glaube an (vielleicht) baldige Ferien hlt mich am Leben!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jemine

> Die Hitze ist das Schlimmste! Bei uns gibts quasi keine Mglichkeiten irgendwo richtig zu lernen, ausser nem kleinen Saal im 2. OG. Da steht ab 8 Uhr die Luft und sobald 10 Leute drin sind, ist der gesamte Sauerstoff weggeatmet... ABER WAS SOLL'S, ich setz mich trotzdem von morgends bis abends da rein um zu lernen, denn ich hab ja keine Alternative!!!
> 
> Der Glaube an (vielleicht) baldige Ferien hlt mich am Leben!


*unterschreib*
Irgendwie wirds gehen (mssen)...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> *unterschreib*
> Irgendwie wirds gehen (mssen)...


jo .... ernsthaft, unser Land ist mittel- und machtlos und wir als Studenten bekommen das oft zu spren. Hier in FR find ichs eigentlich gerade deshalb besonders krass, weil wir eine ausgezeichnete Exzellenz-Uni sind und Medizin ist ein Stck weit auch das Aushngeschild, aber geeignete Rumlichkeiten um zu Lernen gibts nicht (ausser, wie gesagt, einem kleinen Raum, der bestenfalls 30 Leute fasst; bei ber 300 Studis pro Semester).

----------


## leofgyth77

das hrt sich ja prickelnd an...was ist mit der bib? 
ich lern eigentlich daheim immer am besten...in die bib geh ich nur, wenn ich mal ne stunde frei hab whrend des uni-tages..da rentiert sichs nich heimzufahren...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Die Mediziner haben leider keine Bib in dem Sinne, sondern nur dieses "Rumchen". Es gibt eine groe allgemeine Uni-Bib, aber die liegt am anderen Ende der Stadt und ist deshalb nicht geeignet um mal zwischen Seminaren oder Praktika noch 1-2 Stunden lernen zu gehen. 
In meiner Studentenbude hats tagsber 30C, bin auf der Sdseite!  ::-oopss:  Ausserdem ist genau vor meinem Haus ein Fussballplatz und da ist der Geruschpegel relativ hoch. 
Ich muss mich eben irgendwie durchbeissen, oder ich suche Zuflucht in einer Kirche. Das sollte aber der letzte Ausweg sein.

----------


## leofgyth77

oh neee..das ist ja echt voll doof!
bei mir ist es immer so khl in der wohnung, dass mir kalt ist (:
aber das wird schon, mr pink (: und dann sind FEEEERIEEEEN

----------


## risingsun

dieses wochenende liefert mir jetzt erstmal einen vorgeschmack auf ferien - keine seminare o.. auf nchste woche vorzubereiten - ich geh nachher noch schn ufn park rave  ::-dance:

----------


## Stephan0815

Bei uns gibts ne recht zentral gelegene Jura-Bib. 
Da lssts sich recht enspannt lernen. Die paar Juristen, die man hier sieht, stren auch kaum. 
Zu Stosszeiten sind da fast eh nur Mediziner. :bhh: 
Oder man schnappt sich bei passendem Wetter ne Parkbank beim Juliusspital. 
Allerdings muss man da in Kauf nehmen, hufiger angesprochen zu werden zB. von Patienten, Passanten oder Heiratswilligen.

----------


## Jemine

So, Freunde... Ich hol mir dann morgen frh mal die dicke Chemie-Ohrfeige ab  :peng:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> So, Freunde... Ich hol mir dann morgen frh mal die dicke Chemie-Ohrfeige ab


Ach was! Nix Ohrfeige! Ein wenig mehr Selbstvertrauen.  :Meine Meinung:  Auerdem viel Glck und Knnen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Jo, von mir auch viel Glck!

Chemie ist in Ordnung, das kriegste hin!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Nilani

Ach Jemine, das wird schon. Da sind schon ganz andere durchgekommen. Drcke dir auf alle Flle die Daumen  :Keks:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, ich wnsch dir ganz viel erfolg!
das wird schon schief gehen! augen zu und durch, danach ist es wenigstens vorbei! DU PACKST DAS!

----------


## Pit

Letzte Prfung heute. Kopftestat

----------


## Jemine

Das war keine Ohrfeige, dass war einfach nur ein Witz  :kotzen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh jeeeee, hat gar nicht geklappt? Oder nur sehr schlecht, aber dennoch bestanden?

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Pit: Wie ist es gelaufen?

@ Jemine: ???

----------


## Jemine

Nee, da hat definitiv nix geklappt. 
Diese Klausur war in meinen Augen einfach nur eine Frechheit  :kotzen: 
Da wurden so abstruse Dinge gefragt, das ging mal gar nicht. Ich hab mich doch noch recht gut vorbereitet gefhlt und bin heute morgen um 6:30 guter Dinge in den Saal gestiefelt. Erstmal wurde man hrter kontrolliert, als wrde man in den Reichstag wollen, dann durfte man nichtmal etwas zu trinken mitnehmen  :Aufgepasst!:   Bei einigen Sachen hatte ich Mhe, berhaupt rauszufinden, worum es eigentlich in der Frage gehen soll.  :Nixweiss: 
Bzw. ich wute, was berechnet werden sollte, ich wute auch wie, konnte es aber nicht, weil ich leider nicht die vllig abgefreakte Reaktionsgleichung oder Strukturformel, die man dazu erstmal bentigt htte, aufstellen konnte.  :Hh?: 
Mich kotzt es einfach malos an, dass an dieser verf**** Uni anscheinend alle nur drauf aus sind, den Studenten so oft wie mglich einen reinzuwrgen. Stndig und immerwieder (ein paar nette Ausnahmen besttigen die Regel).
Ich hab hier absolut keinen Bock mehr  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen: 

(sorry, mute mal raus  :Blush: )

----------


## Coxy-Baby

.......oh jemine ... ich musste gerade mal nachschlagen was "Decalin" ist und welches Isomer stabiler ist??? Und zeichnen??? Sag mal Hoffi bekommt die Wrme aber auch nicht so richtig oder???? Dat wird schon! Das ist die Vorklinik-Hungerstrecke wo man sich oft
fragt, Wofr eigentlich lernt man diesen Quark.....

----------


## Jemine

Woher kennst du denn schon die Fragen?
Schade nur, dass ich vorhin Decalin (brigens bis vorhin noch nie was von gehrt) nicht mal eben nachschlagen konnte. 
Echt, ich hab die Schnauze hier gestrichen voll, es soll ja alles noch *besser* werden. Mir reichts einfach nur  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Woher kennst du denn schon die Fragen?


Ich wei alles! Sogar das Decalin in Schuhcreme drin ist, echt wichtig.

Erstmal die Ergebnisse abwarten danach wird der Alte wohl entsprechend die Nachklausuren stricken...
Jetzt drck ich erstmal Daumen fr letzten Physiktag bei dir.

----------


## leofgyth77

oh schei*e jemine...das hrt sich ja heftig an! und ich dachte, bei uns wr chemie schon schwer....
ich wei nicht, was die ganzen chemie profs haben, dass die alle so komisch sind.
unserer hat uns zwanzigtausend mal in der vl gesagt, dass r und s nomeklatur so wichtig ist und er macht ne ganze aufgabe nur mit dem..10 punkte. lernt das blablabla
hab ich gelernt, konnt ich super gut (brauchte nur noch 19 punkte und da war die aufgabe natrlich grad recht mit 10 punkten).
es kam nicht dran. bei ner anderen aufgabe musste man das einmal erkennen und es gab nen halben punkt drauf. wieso macht man denn sowas?

jemine, ich hoffe ganz stark, dass es vielleicht doch irgendwie gereicht hat!!!!

pit, wie war das testat?

----------


## Jemine

Ah, in Schuhcreme, wie existentiell wichtig  :Wand: 

BB hat sich brigens frs letzte Praktikum so als Sahnehubchen auch komplett neue Testatfragen ausgedacht, wie ich von den anderen SGs erfahren habe. Vielleicht ist ihm in seinem Bro Freitag morgens zu langweilig. 
Boah, ich dreh durch  :Traurig:

----------


## pottmed

Ach verdammt, wieso gehen die eigentlich so ab ? 

Coxy, sind die Wiederholungs-Klausuren in MD auch so schlimm oder gibt es da wenigstens Hoffnung ? 

Und wieso zur Hlle findet um 6:30 Uhr morgens eine Klausur statt ?

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, Jemine, das tut mir echt Leid fr dich  :grrrr....: 
Aber wenigstens hast du dann ja, wies sich anhrt, ein paar Leidensgenossen!
(Und wie pottmed schon sagte: 6:30??? Klausur? Btte?)

Bei mir gehts hier jetzt langsam in den Endspurt mit Lernen... morgen die letzte Pflichveranstaltung (nochmal Biochemiepraktikum mit schn lange rumsitzen und warten, dass sich das Gel elektrophoriert... man hat ja auch nichts besseres zu tun im Moment... aber gut, vielleicht kann ich mit nen paar Leuten nen bisschen was fr die Klausur durchgehen oder ein Eis essen gehen...) und dann Mittwoch nochmal die Psychovorlesung, in der er sagt, was wichtig ist fr die Klausur... wird wohl die bestbesuchte Psychovorlesung des Semesters... aber was muss das auch immer Mittwoch morgens sein?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

@Jemine:

Oh je, das tut mir leid fr dich.. Aber trste dich: Bei uns ist Chemie auch der Abschuss. (schon bezeichnend, dass nach der 1. Anorganik Wiederholungsklausur immer noch etwa 80 Leute (von 200) nicht bestanden haben...)
Ich bin aus der Chemie - Wiederholungsklausur damals auch raus gegangen und wir mussten alle eigentlich erstmal lachen, weil diese Klausur eine bodenlose Unverschmtheit war. 
Aber: ich hab sie ganz knapp bestanden, vielleicht hast du ja doch noch Glck und bestehst!! *daumen drck* Und wenn nicht: Es ist keine Schande und in diesem Fall mit Sicherheit nicht deine Schuld.. Ich find's echt immer grauenvoll, wenn Professoren meinen, sie mssten nahezu unbestehbare Klausuren stellen, nur um den Studenten eins auszuwischen..
Und 06:30? Was ist denn das fr ne Zeit? Das ist ja noch mitten in der Nacht!!

Ich hatte heute das vorletze Mal Chemie - Praktikum. War mal wieder schrecklich, wie eh und je und unser Dozent hat sich ber unsere Kleidung aufgeregt. Er hatte in der SIcherheitsbelehrung gesagt, keine Flip Flops.. Er hate nix von Ballerinas oder Rcken gesagt.. Hat sich dann jedenfalls erstmal aufgeregt, dass wir ja in einem Chemielabor sind und nicht an einem Baggersee und wir nicht mit so kurzen Rcken (jeder der Rcke ging mindestens bis zu den Knien.. also.. unter kurz stell ich mir was anderes vor ^^) und solchen Schuhwerk (er hatte in der Sicherheitsbelehrung FlipFlops gesagt, nicht Ballerinas ^^) kommen drften und er uns eigentlich alle rausschmeien msste.. Ah ja.. ihm war wohl die Hitze etwas zu Kopf gestiegen ^^
Und die Versuche waren auch mal wieder spannend wie eh und je..

Naja, jetzt werd ich wohl mal mein Physik - Referat fr morgen vorbereiten (Leistungsparameter Eines PET - Gerts... booooaaaah... spannend....wird vor allem ganz toll da von 1 - 5 drin zu sitzen und sich Referate anzuhren...) und dann wohl noch ein bisschen fr die Histo - Klausur am Mittwoch lernen...  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh man Jemine, das tut mir leid. 
Aber jetzt nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken! Erstmal abwarten was die Ergebnisse sprechen.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> er hatte in der Sicherheitsbelehrung FlipFlops gesagt, nicht Ballerinas ^^


da drin sind wenigstens die Zehen sicher^^

----------


## Elena1989

> da drin sind wenigstens die Zehen sicher^^


Ja eben ^^ Ganz ehrlich, davon hatte er nichts gesagt  :Big Grin:  Und wir hatten alle Ballerinas an  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Vielleicht hilft den Damen ja eine Liste, mit allen 350 verschiedenen Sorten von Damenschuhen von Armani bis Zalando, die im Labor NICHT erlaubt sind! ^^

----------


## Elena1989

> Vielleicht hilft den Damen ja eine Liste, mit allen 350 verschiedenen Sorten von Damenschuhen von Armani bis Zalando, die im Labor NICHT erlaubt sind! ^^


Nein, die Aussage: "offenes Schuhwerk jeglicher Art" htte gengt  :Big Grin:   Er sprach in der Sicherheitsbelehrung aber ganz ausdrcklich von Flip Flops ^^ 
Und es war heut definitv zu warm fr lange Hose und Turnschuhe  :hmmm...: 
Aber nchstes Mal mssen dann wohl die Turnschuhe her ^^

Ach ja, ich sollte vielleicht noch erwhnen, dass unsere Tutorin Flip Flops trug ^^

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Nein, die Aussage: "offenes Schuhwerk jeglicher Art" htte gengt   Er sprach in der Sicherheitsbelehrung aber ganz ausdrcklich von Flip Flops ^^ 
> Und es war heut definitv zu warm fr lange Hose und Turnschuhe 
> Aber nchstes Mal mssen dann wohl die Turnschuhe her ^^
> 
> Ach ja, ich sollte vielleicht noch erwhnen, dass unsere Tutorin Flip Flops trug ^^


*g* erinnert mich ein wenig an Schulsport  :Big Grin:  Einen zweiten Satz Klamotten frs Labor mitnehmen und dann vorher noch schnell umziehen (das tun ein paar aus meinem Semester wirklich).
Und die Tutoren sind eh die besten Beispiele - wie mans gerade nicht macht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> *g* erinnert mich ein wenig an Schulsport  Einen zweiten Satz Klamotten frs Labor mitnehmen und dann vorher noch schnell umziehen (das tun ein paar aus meinem Semester wirklich).
> Und die Tutoren sind eh die besten Beispiele - wie mans gerade nicht macht


Jaa.. Chemie hat irgendwie was von Schulsport: Keiner will, aber es muss nun mal sein ^^
Klar, man knnte sich was mitnehmen... (Das hab ich beim Prpkurs immer gemacht , also, Schuhe musste man ja eh wechseln, aber ich hab auch andere Sachen drunter gezogen). Allerdings hatten letztes Mal schon ein paar Ballerinas an und da hat er sich nciht beschwert.. Und dieses Mal waren es eben ein paar mehr und dann hat er sich beschwert.. Wie man's macht  :Nixweiss: 

Ach was soll's, ist ja nur noch einmal und nchste Woche werden es dann wohl die Turnschuhe  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Physik nervt.. ich versteh kein Wort von dem, ber was es in meinem Referat geht.. Ich hoffe, es kommt niemand auf die grausame Idee, Fragen zu stellen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

referate nerven allgemein. bekommt ihr denn eine bewertung drauf?
wir haben bis jetz nie ne bewertung auf referaten bekommen und da ist natrlich die motivation auch in grenzen gehalten...auerdem hrt zumindest in biochemie kein mensch zu und mein seminarleiter ist auch ein kleines, frustriertes a- loch, der einem eh keinen satz aussprechen lsst, ohne zu unterbrechen. so sinnvoll war das bei uns dieses semester.....
augen zu und durch..hauptsache du hast es danach hinter dir

----------


## Elena1989

nein, also, bisher sind die noch nie bewertet worden.. Hatte allerdings auch erst drei, Biologie, Anatomie und BErufskunde (wobei Anatomie und Berufskunde echt ein Witz waren ^^)

Morgen ist jetzt Physik, ich hatte aber nicht den Eindruck, dass das sonderlich ernst genommen wird. (wir ham aber auch wirklich besseres zu tun.) Soweit ich wei, soll das recht entspannt ablaufen.. Also.. Referat halten und fertig, egal wie's war, hauptsache gehalten... 
Ist natrlich schon irgendwie bld, weil ja eh keiner zuhrt (wer kann schon vier stunden lang Referaten zuhren), aber es muss nun mal sein..

Oh, ich HASSE Leute, die dauernd dazwischen reden.. Wir hatten mal so ne Lehrerin in Geschichte, die hat einen nach jedem Satz unterbrochen. So was ist echt futchtbar..

----------


## Stephan0815

In der Vorklinik ist bei uns auch nie ein Referat benotet worden - trotzdem haben sich fast alle sehr viel Mhe gegeben.
Einige waren auch richtig Klasse, andere versteiften sich dann zu sehr in die Biochemie. Dachten vermutlich, wenn man etwas kompliziert macht, kommt es intelligenter rber. Das rchte sich dann in der Klinik, denn da wars den Klinikern vllig egal und gab Punktabzug.
Was auch heien soll, da in der Klinik bei uns jetzt Referate benotet werden.
Ich drck euch mal dicke die Daumen - bei OC musste ich auch mal in die Wiederholungsklausur und die war so richtig knackig...

----------


## Zanza

Manno... ich hasse die dummen Fick'schen Diffusionsgeschichten... ich mag keine Formeln auswendiglernen... reichts nicht, wenn ich so grob nen Plan hab, wovon das alles abhngig ist?  :grrrr....: 
Gleich zum allerletzten Mal Biochemiepraktikum  :Party: 
Bei uns stand zwar in der Sicherheitsbelehrung, dass man "feste, geschlossene Schuhe" tragen soll, aber da kmmert sich bei uns kein Schwein drum... ich hab am Anfang immer brav Turnschuhe angezogen (obwohl ich eigentlich berzeugte offene-Schuhe-Trgerin bin... ist einfach sooo viel angenehmer, wenn man die Fe bewegen kann  :hmmm...:  ), aber nachdem dann diverse Male andere aus meiner Gruppe Ballerinas und/oder FlipFlops anhatten, hab ichs dann auch wieder gemacht... Und eigentlich sollte man auch keine Rcke etc. anziehen, aber weder bei kurzen Hosen noch bei Rcken hat bis jetzt irgendwer was gesagt und ich nehme mal nicht an, dass die heute noch was sagen beim letzten Mal, auch wenn ich jedes Mal wieder nen bisschen Angst hab, dass die mich wegen meiner Schuhe rausschmeien  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich zhle hier im Moment echt die Tage, bis zumindest die beiden ganz besonders doofen Klausuren vorbei sind... (Zehn sinds noch...) Ich kann nicht mehr!!!
Ich will am Strand liegen und meine einzige Sorge soll sein, dass gleich das Buch alle ist und ich ein neues holen muss...  :bhh: 

Elena, viel Erfolg/Spa mit deinem Referat! Das klappt schon  :Grinnnss!:  Und meistens wissen die Kommilitonen ja, dass Fragen stellen doooof ist und machen das dann auch nicht/haben keine Lust dazu.

Bin mal gespannt auf das Fuballspiel heut abend, denke mal, ich werde mir dann ne Pause zwecks zweiter Halbzeit gnnen... Eigentlich bin ich ja fr Uruguay, aber wenn im Finale dann Niederlande gegen Deutschland spielt ist hier in Aachen natrlich einiges los!

Wie lange dauerts bei euch jetzt noch, bis ihr mit allem durch seid? Auf jeden Fall euch allen nen guten/erfolgreichen Endspurt!  :Grinnnss!:  Wir schaffen das schon... Und nchstes Semestern wird alles besser...

----------


## Rhiannon

Darf ich mich mal mit leichtem Frust einreihen wegen der Physik-Klausur am Freitag? 
Irgendwie geht alles gut, solang ich "nur" in der Schwarzen Reihe was ankreuzen muss. Aber wenn ich mir dann in den Altklausuren den Teil mit den normalen Textaufgaben anschaue, wo ich den Lsungsweg mit aufschreiben muss, kommt ein ganz schlechtes Gefhl. 
Und dabei soll Physik noch wesentlich leichter sein (auch die Altklausuren sprechen dafr) als Chemie in 2 Wochen werden wird......

Frust vorprogrammiert und wahrscheinlich auch die erste nichtbestandene Klausur meiner Uni-Karriere (bin Zweitstudent, hab also aus dem Erststudium schon die eine oder andere Klausur hinter mir)

----------


## sebi86

So...dann geb ich auch mal meinen Frust-Senf dazu  :Smilie: 

Ich zhle inzwischen auch die Stunden bis zum Semesterende. Haben nchste Woche Di / Mi Abschlussklausur und dann erstmal 3 Monate frei !!! ...sofern die Klausur bestanden wird  :Smilie: 

Aber die Motivation ist halt grad auf einem absoluten Tiefpunkt. Unser Modellstudiengang ist echt super, aber dadurch, dass wir jetzt schon in der Vorklinik einen Teilklinikschein machen (nmlich MiBi), haben wir nochmal mehr zu lernen. Und zwischen dem letzten und dem jetzigen Modul waren grade mal 4(!) Tage frei. Das heisst, wir haben jetzt seit knapp 13 Wochen ununterbrochen Uni und alle 3 Wochen Klausur....also nix mit "kurz vor der Klausur am Semesterende lernen" O ...

Ich find MiBi und Immunsystem ja echt interessant, aber so langsam geht einfach nix mehr rein. Mein Hirn braucht jetzt erstmal paar Wochen Pause  :Smilie:  Also heisst es, am Wochenende nochmal reinhaun und dann hoffentlich das Semester abschlieen knnen....ahhhhhhhh......

----------


## Jemine

Kontrastprogramm zu gestern:
ICH HABE MEINEN PHYSIKSCHEIN!!!!  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Kontrastprogramm zu gestern:
> ICH HABE MEINEN PHYSIKSCHEIN!!!!


Na siehste! Luft doch wenigstens etwas.
Glckwunsch!

----------


## leofgyth77

woohoooo jemine!
das freut mich fr dich!

----------


## Jemine

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 
Nach dem Reinfall von gestern tut das echt gut. Ich glaub, wenn das heut in die Hose gegangen wr, wr ich vllig durchgedreht...

----------


## Zanza

Yeah!!!! Glckwunsch Jemine  :Grinnnss!:  Alles wird gut! (Irgendwann auf jeden Fall...)

Wir haben grade unsere Protokolle vom Physiopraktikum abgeholt und da jetzt ja auch mein letztes Biochemiepraktikum vorbei ist, wei ich endlich, dass ich davon die volle Punktzahl mit in die Klausur nehme  :Grinnnss!:  Ist zwar nicht superviel, aber schon auf jeden Fall schn (und es ist ja jetzt auch nicht so, dass ich die Punkte nicht gebrauchen knnte...)
Jetzt erstmal nen bisschen was essen (nachdem ich das mit dem Mittagessen irgendwie vergessen habe  :Grinnnss!:  ) und dann gehts weiter mit Epithel... Juhu... (Und auch wenn sich das jetzt gemein anhrt, so ist es auch gar nicht gemeint, es tut irgendwie gut, wenn man mal bei ein paar Sachen mehr wei als die Leute, mit denen man sich zusammengesetzt hatte, um nochmal ein paar Sachen durchzugehen...)

----------


## Jauheliha

> .... und dann gehts weiter mit Epithel...



Wie jetzt? Was ist das? Also was ein Epithel ist, wei ich wohl, aber wohin gehrt das? Histo? Oder IPO?  :Nixweiss: 

@ Jemine:  :Party:

----------


## pottmed

> Kontrastprogramm zu gestern:
> ICH HABE MEINEN PHYSIKSCHEIN!!!!


WOHOO  :Party:

----------


## Zanza

An sich gehrt hier ja immer alles berall hin  :Grinnnss!:  Aber im Moment grad gehrts zu Physio, also Transport an Epithelien, mit Diffusion und so weiter. Transepitheliale Potentiale etc. pp.  :Grinnnss!:  (Und dann gehts mit IPO weiter... jedenfalls ist das der Plan... aber irgendwie bin ich sooooo mde *zzz* Und nachher kommt Fuuuuball... wenn Deutschland dann gegen die Niederlnder gewinnt, machen wir Fahrradkorso nach Holland  :bhh: )

----------


## Muriel

Mit der Schlandfahne durch den C1000  :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Glckwunsch zum Physikschein!!!! *will auch*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> So...dann geb ich auch mal meinen Frust-Senf dazu 
> 
> Ich zhle inzwischen auch die Stunden bis zum Semesterende. Haben nchste Woche Di / Mi Abschlussklausur und dann erstmal 3 Monate frei !!! ...sofern die Klausur bestanden wird 
> 
> Aber die Motivation ist halt grad auf einem absoluten Tiefpunkt. Unser Modellstudiengang ist echt super, aber dadurch, dass wir jetzt schon in der Vorklinik einen Teilklinikschein machen (nmlich MiBi), haben wir nochmal mehr zu lernen. Und zwischen dem letzten und dem jetzigen Modul waren grade mal 4(!) Tage frei. Das heisst, wir haben jetzt seit knapp 13 Wochen ununterbrochen Uni und alle 3 Wochen Klausur....also nix mit "kurz vor der Klausur am Semesterende lernen" O ...
> 
> Ich find MiBi und Immunsystem ja echt interessant, aber so langsam geht einfach nix mehr rein. Mein Hirn braucht jetzt erstmal paar Wochen Pause  Also heisst es, am Wochenende nochmal reinhaun und dann hoffentlich das Semester abschlieen knnen....ahhhhhhhh......



Ach Sebi, du sprichst mir mal wieder aus der Seele. Wie schn wre es, wenns schon nchste Woche Mittwoch 18 Uhr wr  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

wie schn wre es, wenns jetzt der 22. juli wr (:

----------


## ohusa

Wie schn wre es, wenn heute schon der 11. September wre...(ja, das ist ein doofes Datum, ich nehm auch den 12.)

----------


## Zanza

Hm... mal doofe Frage... Wrdet ihr den Uterus als sub- oder als intraperitoneal bezeichnen? In unseren Vorlesungsunterlagen steht (auch nach mehrmaligem Nachlesen  :hmmm...:  ) ganz eindeutig "Uterus: subperitoneal", im Prometheus allerdings sind Corpus und Fundus intra-, Cervix aber subperitoneal... Wie wrdet ihr jetzt ne Frage danach in der Klausur beantworten? (Also, ne Frage nach der Lage der kompletten Gebrmutter.)
Und was mich ankotzt: Wie zur Hlle soll man fr eine Klausur lernen, fr die nach Aussage des Profs nur die in der Vorlesung behandelten Themen relevent sind, bei der der Prof anscheinend aber selber nicht mehr wei, was er erzhlt hat und was nicht? Besagter Prof hat es ganz besonders gut drauf, am Anfang einer Vorlesung die Power-Point-Prsentation aufzurufen, dann 45 Minuten ber die Titelfolie zu schwafeln, dann in der ersten Hlfte der zweiten 45 Minuten ungefhr 4 Folien zu schaffen und dann in den letzten Minuten der Nachspielzeit (  :hmmm...:  ) noch die restlichen durchzuballern... auf denen aber eh nur Bilder sind...
Auf jeden Fall hatten wir jetzt letzten Donnerstag die letzte Vorlesung bei dem, dabei hat er dann nochmal ein paar neue und ein paar alte Sachen erzhlt und meinte dann bei Leber und Pankreas (sowie bei nen paar andern Details) "aber das hatten wir ja alles schon". h, nein?
In der letzten Teilklausur kam dann pltzlich das Sprunggelenk, das wir definitiv in der Vorlesung NICHT behandelt hatten...
Auf die Leber haben ihn jetzt wenigstens nach der Vorlesung ein paar Kommilitonen hingewiesen, das Problem ist allerdings trotzdem, dass wir ja nicht wissen, was er denkt, was er alles erzhlt hat...
Da kann man noch so gut vorbereitet sein, das bringt einem in so nem Fall alles nichts und fr diese Klausur (allgemein mal so nen bisschen was von allem, aber nichts so richtig, dafr bei manchen Sachen bitte ganz viele Details) KANN man auch einfach nicht alles lernen!
Und der Physioteil bereitet mir auch irgendwie Bauchschmerzen, der Prof behauptete zwar, dass er das jetzt leichter machen wrde als bei der ersten Teilklausur, abr das ist der personifizierte Teufel  :Grinnnss!: 

Das musste noch raus... jetzt geh ich schlafen, damit ich morgen fit in die letzte Psychovorlesung gehen und danach dann lernen kann!

----------


## leofgyth77

na, das ist ja wirklich bld...
ich wrde an deiner stell erstmal die besprochenen sachen lernen und wenn dann noch zeit ist so viel von dem anderen wie mglich.
beim uterus hab ichs damals so gelernt, wie is im prometheus steht. ich wei nicht, ob die aussage des profs in irgendeinem lehrbuch so drin steht, deswegen geh ic hdann immer lieber nach lehrbuch, weil da kann ichs belegen und sie mssen es mir anrechnen (:

so, ich widme mich jetz physio, da mir die praktikumsklausur mehr angst als biochemie macht...
schnen tag und nehmt euch die zeit frs deutschland- spiel heute abend ((:

----------


## Zanza

Ja, das mit dem so-wie-im-Prometheus hab ich mir auch gedacht, das Problem ist ja, dass da eben nur die einzelnen Teile des Uterus drin stehen, deswegen ja meine Frage, wie ihr das fr den kompletten Uterus dann beantworten wrdet? Na ja, wahrscheinlich kommt die Frage eh nicht und ich sollte besser noch Sure/Base-Haushalt lernen...
Wnsch dir viel Erfolg beim Lernen, leofgyth! (Wie spricht man das eigentlich aus? Ich berlege jedes Mal wieder  :hmmm...:  )
Und klaar, fr Schland nehm ich mir heute abend Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 
So, bin dann mal Kaffee in die Thermoskanne fllen und dann gehts ab zur Uni!

----------


## Jemine

@ Zanza: Also ich wrd den Uterus als subperitoneal bezeichnen! Lge er (teilweise) intraperitoneal, wie sollten sich denn sonst die Excavationes bilden?  :Nixweiss: 

Hm, das klingt ja wirklich nicht so berauschend mit der anstehenden Klausur. Ich drck die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## risingsun

ber so bekloppte fragestellung wurde sich bei uns in der vorlesung da auch gedanken gemacht  :Big Grin:  so ein wirres zeug.

intraperitoneal ist doch imho nicht sooo passend von der entwicklung her? irgendwas war da? wrde auch sagen subperitoneal

----------


## Jemine

Mensch, leofgyth, du hast ja heut Geburtstag! Alles alles Gute!!!  :Party: 
Hoffe, der Tag heut ist nicht so stressig und du kannst ihn ordentlich genieen  :Grinnnss!:  (auch mit BC und Physio im Nacken)

----------


## Elena1989

@Jemine: Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Geburtstag!!  :Grinnnss!: 

@leo: herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe, du kannst den Tag auch trotz Unistress einigermaen genieen  :Grinnnss!: 

Physik Referat gestern war okay.. war zwar ganz schrecklich, sich drei Stunden lang Referate anzuhren, aber unser Physik-Prof war, als wir dann dran waren (wir waren die letzten) schon so narkotisiert, dass er glaub ich gar nicht mehr so ganz wahrgenommen hat, was wir da so von uns gegeben haben  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute war Histo - Klausur. Und ich hab bestanden!!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
War aber eher dem guten Rateglck geschuldet als fundiertem Wissen  :Blush:  
Aber sie war dieses Jahr auch wirklich super schwer.. Letzes Jahr sind wohl nur so knapp 20 Leute durchgefallen, dieses Jahr 51!! 
Aber was soll's, ich hab bestanden und muss sie am Montag nicht mndlich wiederholen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ leo: Happy Birthday!  :Party: 





> Heute war Histo - Klausur. Und ich hab bestanden!! 
> War aber eher dem guten Rateglck geschuldet als fundiertem Wissen  
> Aber sie war dieses Jahr auch wirklich super schwer.. Letzes Jahr sind wohl nur so knapp 20 Leute durchgefallen, dieses Jahr 51!! 
> Aber was soll's, ich hab bestanden und muss sie am Montag nicht mndlich wiederholen


Glckwunsch zum Bestehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch Happy Birthday, leo! Alles Gute und feier schn!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Elena: Wohoo!! Egal, wieso man besteht, Hauptsache durch!  :Top:  Was hast du jetzt noch vor dir?

Ich hab mich bezglich der Uterusfrage jetzt entschieden, dass ich, falls die Frage kommt, einfach schreibe, wie die einzelnen Abschnitte liegen. Ist ja dann nicht falsch und es steht so sowohl im Benninghoff als auch im Prometheus, da werden die dann ja wohl nichts gegen sagen  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber irgendwie hab ich grad Panik bekommen... ich wusste auch vor der letzten Klausur so viel, aber hatte dafr richtig wenig Punkte... irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass ich trotz Wissen in der Klausur doof bin/Fragen falsch lese oder sonstwas...  :grrrr....:  So wie letztes Mal... Aaaach manno... Ich hasse solche Phasen, zumal ich dann so daneben bin, dass ich auch lerntechnisch nichts auf die Reihe bekomme... na ja, erstmal Tee trinken und nachher vorm Schlandspiel treffen wir uns nochmal ein bisschen zum Lernen, das wird hoffentlich einigermaen produktiv...

----------


## Elena1989

@Cuba: Danke ^^

@Zanza: Ich hab jetzt noch Sozi am 23.07.; organische Chemie am 24.07. und Physik am 26.07...

Davon wird Organik definitiv das grte Problem werden... Physik soll bei uns ganz nett sein, sagt mn und wegen Sozi mach ich mir jetzt auch keine sonderlich groen Sorgen.. Aber Organik knnte schwierig werden...

Wann hast du denn die Klausur? 

LG
Elena

----------


## Zanza

Die doofe jetzt am Freitag, also nicht mehr lange... eigentlich kann ich auch viel, aber ist halt irgendwie trotzdem nicht so toll alles... dann noch eine Woche spter (also nchste Woche Freitag), das ist die Zellbio-Klausur (sprich Biochemie, Physio, Klinische Chemie, Humangenetik) und dann noch in der Woche danach erst Psyche und dann am 22.7. Biometrie und dann FERIEN!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: Ich bin so froh, dass Chemie bei uns nur eine Klausur und nicht so wirklich wild war! (Allerdings auch, weil die Bestehensgrenze auf 50% gesenkt war, sonst wren einige mehr durchgefallen...)
Viel Erfolg mit Organik...

----------


## leofgyth77

hey, das ist ja lieb von euch!
vielen dank...ich lern jetz noch ein bisschen bis mein freund kommt und dann gehts auf zum feiern (:
leofgyth ist ein altenglischer name und das th wird also als hm tii eitsch ausgesprochen hihi
wnsche euch heute allen einen erfolgreichen tag!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> hey, das ist ja lieb von euch!
> vielen dank...ich lern jetz noch ein bisschen bis mein freund kommt und dann gehts auf zum feiern (:
> leofgyth ist ein altenglischer name und das th wird also als hm tii eitsch ausgesprochen hihi
> wnsche euch heute allen einen erfolgreichen tag!


Ich dachte immer, dass du ein er bist  :Woow:  ::-oopss: 

Und zum Thema  :kotzen:  aber nach exzessivem Physio lernen, werd ich jetz mal in meinem Verein vorbeisehen, wir werden erst grillen und danach SCHLAAAAAAAAAND bejubeln (bzw sind in der Hoffnung, dass wir jubeln knnen).

----------


## leofgyth77

nja..nur weil mein freund kommt, kann ich ja immer noch ein er sein, oder nicht?  :Woow: 

nee, bin schon ein mdl..aber irgendwie denken das die meisten..bist also nicht allein (: htt mir ja auch nen anderen nick suchen knnen, aber ich find leofgyth ist ein wunderschner alt-englischer frauenname. (:

auf das das deutschland team mit heut ein geburtstags geschenk macht und gewinnt (:

----------


## tpa

Schaltstck? Streifenstck? Miststck!

----------


## -Julchen-

> Schaltstck? Streifenstck? Miststck!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Das find ich gut!!!  :Top:  Seh ich auch so.

----------


## Zanza

Ich hoffe, ich muss mich nie wieder mit irgendwelchen Stcken auseinandersetzen... was bedeutet, dass ich diese dummer Zellbioklausur bestehen sollte...  :Oh nee...: 

So. Jetzt noch mal die Sachen fr morgen wiederholen und dann mit Lernen fr besagte Zellbioklausur zumindest soweit anfangen, dass ich morgen was mit in den Zug nehmen kann, wenn ich zum ersten Geburtstag meiner Grocousine fahre... irgendwie rger ich mich, dass ich jetzt doch zugesagt hab, aber irgendwie bin ich einfach zu nett *seufz*. Hatte eigentlich abgesagt wegen Klausuren, aber dann hat sich meine Cousine so traurig angehrt und da meine Eltern und meine Schwester auch keine Zeit haben, hab ich dann aus schlechtem Gewissen doch zugesagt... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich morgen im Zug ein bisschen zum Lernen komme, aber am Freitag von Aachen ber Dsseldorf (oder Kln, je nach Verbindung) ins Ruhrgebiet seh ich das noch nicht so kommen...

----------


## Rhiannon

@Zanza: Drck dir unbekannterweise fr morgen die Daumen fr die Klausur!


Meine Wenigkeit schreibt morgen ja Physik und die Altklausur-Ergebnisse schwanken extrem. Eine ging gut, eine ging berhaupt nicht zu lsen. Lag allerdings evtl auch daran, dass da fast nur Werte vorkamen, die man ohne Taschenrechner nicht wirklich schn berechnen kann. Damals waren die ja noch erlaubt.......

----------


## Jemine

ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
ich berstehe noch die letzten paar Tage
...

 :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine..ich bernehme mal dein mantra..vielleicht hilfts mal

----------


## Zanza

Juhuuu!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Wunsch-Fred hat funktioniert, die Klausur heute war echt gut!
Ich freu mich so, jetzt muss nurnoch Zellbio laufen... Aber irgendwie ist das Ende des Semesters ein gutes Stck nher gerckt.

Ich war noch nie vor ner Klausur so nervs wie heute morgen... Ich hab nicht wirklich was runtergekriegt und mir war soo schlecht... und als ich dann da mit allen stand, htt ich am liebsten angefangen zu heulen... hab einfach auch total gemerkt, wie sehr mich diese Klausur belastet hat, weil ja der erste Teil nicht wirklich gut gelaufen war... nachdem ich jetzt den Nachmittag mit meinen beiden kleinen Grocousinen (eins und eineinhalb, sehr ses Alter) und mit einem Teil meiner Familie verbracht hab, gehts mir auch wieder ziemlich gut!

Mein Mantra: Nur noch zwei Wochen, nur noch zwei Wochen, nur noch zwei Wochen...

Oh, und meine Bewerbung fr Erasmus/International Relations-Hiwi hab ich heut auch abgegeben. Wr cool, wenn das klappen wrde!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

das freut mich wirklich fr dich zanza!
ich drck dir die daumen fr den hiwi job.
ich geh jetz nochmal den stoff fr englisch durch...das war so ein griff ins klo..ich dachte ich htte ein chilliges wahlfach...allen hat sie immer gesagt, was genau man lernen soll..nur uns nicht, weil uns mag sie nicht. supi. jetz hatte ich keinen plan was genau ich anschaun soll...na jaaaaa
ich wnsche euch ein produktives we!

----------


## Zanza

Danke  :Grinnnss!: 

Wann schreibt ihr denn Englisch und wie sieht denn so ne Klausur da drin aus? Kann mir da irgendwie relativ wenig drunter vorstellen gerade  :hmmm...: 

Ich hab heut sogar schon relativ viel geschafft, habe Muskelphysio mehr oder weniger fertig bekommen (es sitzt noch nicht jede Einzelheit, aber im Groen und Ganzen passts  :Grinnnss!:  ) und jetzt sitz ich hier an den Synapsen... aber das dauert hoffentlich auch nicht mehr allzu lange... Und dann... mal schaun, entweder klinische Chemie oder Humangenetik noch...
Achja, und Splen und Fuball gucken  :Grinnnss!: 

Morgen und bermorgen ruft dann die Biochemie, vorallem die ganzen dummen Stoffwechselsachen  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh man.. ich hab keine Lust mehr! Wer soll denn bitte bei so einer Hitze lernen knnen?! Abkhlung ist laut Wetterprogonose erst ab Dienstag in Sicht. [Wie gut, dass die Klausur am Dienstag ist..]
Und Ana will einfach nicht in meinen Schdel.  :grrrr....:

----------


## sebi86

Wie meinte Herr Kritz so schn..."Die Nasennebenhhlen...die mssen sie im Kopf haben"  :Smilie: 

schlag mich weiterhin mit der Immunologie rum...Aber Mittwoch ist hoffentlich alles rum oO

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Ich schreib Mittwoch auch Englisch.... hab das auch als Wahlfach genommen. Chillig ist es nicht wirklich, da hast du recht. 
Aber ist mir egal. Gibt wichtigeres, wie das groe Histotestat am Mittwoch-Morgen, oder die Psychoklausur am Freitag! Freu mich ja schon sooo darauf  :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

englisch war der grte schei. aber es ist vorbei ((:
jetzt konzentrier ich mich auf physio und vor allem biochemie...

----------


## risingsun

bei dem wetter biochemie lernen ist auch.. interessant o_o

----------


## leofgyth77

knnt ichs mir aussuchen, wrd ich auch lieber an nem see liegen und mich brunen (oder so..werd ja nich braun...)

----------


## Zanza

Oh ja, See wr schn  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn ich vom drauen lernen schon braun geworden bin, ich hab nmlich ne Balkon *angeb*

Boah, das war grad eine schwere Geburt mit der Proteinbiochemie  :Aufgepasst!: 
Ich wollte eigentlich heute zwei Themen durchkriegen (Apoptose/Seneszenz noch...) aber irgendwie wars jetzt doch mehr, als ich dachte... Und es ist schon Sonntag Abend!!! Aber na ja, dafr hab ich leckeren Tee, der pltzlich vorgestern ankam... hatte mal bei ner Zeitschrift bei nem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und das schon wieder vergessen und dann kam da ein Kilo Tee in ner schicken Dose mit Tasse im Wert von 170 ab...  :Woow: 
Und ist auch sehr lecker, grner Tee, Mate und Zitronengras, genau mein Geschmack  :Grinnnss!:  Und ein bisschen abgekhlt genau richtig fr dieses Wetter!

Das mit Englisch ist ja doof... waren nur die Fragen blde oder hast du auch ein schlechtes Gefhl?

----------


## Jemine

Bei mir funktioniert bei dem Wetter schlicht und ergreifend mal gar nichts  :Nixweiss: 
Ich hnge den ganzen Tag nur rum und bin zu nix zu gebrauchen und krieg schlecht Luft bei der drckenden Hitze... Diese Temperaturen liegen definitiv ber meiner Betriebstemperatur *keuch*

----------


## pottmed

Wie hast Du dich denn nun entschieden ?

----------


## Kr

Ich will mich nur mal kurz auskotzen, sorry falls ich ne laufende Diskussion unterbreche! 

Ich hab am Dienstag mndliche Neuroanatomie-Prfung und um 17 Uhr dann Biochemie-Klausur und es ist doch auch einfach vorprogrammiert, wenn man durch die mndliche fllt, dass man dann auch durch die schriftliche fllt. 
Und ich kann mir einfach die blden Systeme nicht merken und in Biochemie fehlen mir auch noch gefhlte 50% Lernstoff und ich wei einfach nicht, was ich besser machen soll, ich lerne und lerne und lerne, aber irgendwo komme ich nicht voran hab ich das Gefhl !!

Das ist alles noch sooo endlos weit weg und ich will endlich das Gefhl haben, dass ich irgendwas sinnvolles tue und nicht nur irgendwelche Dinge auswendig lerne..

Wenig gemacht habe ich wirklich nicht, aber irgendwie bleibt bei dem Wetter nichts hngen und z.B. gar kein Fuball gucken stand fr mich auch nicht zur Diskussion und so schlimm kann das doch auch nicht sein, man muss doch irgendwie auch noch nebenbei ein bisschen leben knnen.. 

Ich hab einfach keine Lust durchzufallen und alles zu wiederholen !

Liebe Gre und ich hoffe euch gehts besser  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zanza

Hey Kr, willkommen im Forum erstmal  :Grinnnss!: 
Keine Angst, du unterbrichst hier keine laufende Diskussion, die meisten Beitrge hier sind so wie deiner  :hmmm...: 
Aber bei dir ists ja mal echt blde mit den beiden Prfungen am Dienstag, kann mir vorstellen, dass man keine Lust mehr auf BC hat, wenn Ana nicht so lief... Ists denn dann vorbei mit den Prfungen fr dieses Semester bei dir?
Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall ganz viel Erfolg, auch jetzt noch beim Lernen... Sitze auch im Moment an Biochemie und irgendwie geht das so langsam voran...

Und ja, die Hitze ist echt zum  :kotzen: 
An sich mag ich den Sommer ja hei, aber doch nicht zum Lernen...  :grrrr....:  (Wie war das, bei 42C denaturieren die Proteine?  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Jemine

Ach, willkommen im Club  :Party: 
Keine Sorge, es geht nicht nur dir so! Und grad bei dem Wetter, zu WM-Zeiten und am Semesterende ist doch eh bei allen die Luft raus.
Kotz dich hier aus, wenns sein mu, mir hilft das gelegentlich und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass du nicht alleine bist.
Fr deine Prfungen sind alle Daumen gedrckt und halte durch.

LG , Jemine (der es auch grad ungefhr genauso geht)

----------


## Zanza

Ich werfe hier mal wieder das Mantra in den Raum:

Nur noch elf Tage, nur noch elf Tage, nur noch elf Tage...

(Fr die elf auch anderes einsetzbar  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Rhiannon

Ich drck schon mal allen die Daumen, die in der nchsten Woche Klausuren schreiben mssen!

Ich hab ja Schonfrist bis nchste Woche Freitag. Dann aber Chemie, mit viel zu hohen Durchfallquoten und bei den Temperaturen Chemie lernen geht mal gaaaaaar nicht (bei mir zumindest). Trotz perfekt ausgerichtetem Balkon, wo nachmittags Schatten drauf ist. Und dann das Gefhl, dass man eigentlich eh schon fast durchgefallen ist, wenn nur so wenige bestehen........  :dagegen:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, diese negativ-Propaganda vorher schon, macht's irgendwie immer noch schlimmer  :grrrr....:

----------


## Rhiannon

Du sagst es. Htt ich mal besser nicht in die Klausurergebnisse des letzten Semesters geschaut. Da ging die Laune gleich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz tiiiiiiiieeeeeef in den Keller........(obwohls da wenigstens khl wre  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Kr

Hey, 
danke erstmal  :Grinnnss!: .. 

Also ich hatte schon nach der 1. Semsterhlfte Physik (leider durchgefallen, weil ich einfach kein Kopfrechnen kann und wir keinen Taschenrechner benutzen durften.. grrr.. und ich schreibe erst im Oktober nach, bis dahin hab ich alles schon wieder vergessen und muss auch noch whrend meinem Pflegepraktikum, dass ich im Ausland mache, alles wiederholen  :Big Grin:  .. ) und Histo (bestanden  :Smilie:  ) und jetzt sind die beiden Prfungen leider erst der Anfang.. 

Danach kommt noch Physio, ZNS-Klausur, Chemieklausur, Psycho-Kurs und Klausur (das wird hoffentlich der chillige Teil...).. 

Aber danach hab ich dann wenigstens die ganzen Ferien nichts, falls ich nicht doch zufllig berall durchfalle!


Ich wnsch euch ganz viel Erfolg noch und irgendwie sollten wir wohl alle versuchen, uns nicht so zu stressen. ;)

----------


## Jemine

Wann habt ihr denn Semesterferien? Klingt ja, als htte dein Semester grad erst angefangen  ::-oopss: 
Dennoch: durchhalten!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Kr: Was, noch so viel bis du Ferien hast? 

Da will ich mit meinem bisschen Chemie-Klausur (und bei Bestehen *haha* Chemie-Praktikum) gar nicht mehr jammern. Das ist vor dem KPP ja echt wenig, wenn ich mir deinen Plan so anschaue.

----------


## Kr

Wir haben offiziell ab dem 23.7. glaub ich, aber danach schliet sich halt fr nen Teil direkt dieser Med.Psych-Kurs an und dann schreibt man direkt danach die Klausur und irgendwie mittendrin auch noch die blde Chemieklausur.. 

Am Besten ist auch noch, dass alle aus den hheren Semestern sagen, das dritte wre am Schlimmsten bei uns, aber ich wei echt nicht, was noch schlimmer sein kann! Ich glaub das liegt auch einfach an dem Wetter, aber in letzter Zeit bin ich echt nah am durchdrehen..  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

wow kr, das hrt sich ja echt intensiv an! ich drck dir auf jeden fall ganz fest die daumen!

mit englisch war das so, dass da halt eigentlich nur auswendig lernerei dran kam, wobei ich mich da bei englisch immer ziemlich schwer tu mir der motivation, weil ich mutterspracherlin bin..najaaaa.
mir fehlen 6 von 40 punkten. aber das ist nur die schriftliche klausur, die 30% zhlt. mndlich drfte ich 100 haben (bei der tollen elevator speech) und von den hausaufgaben her, drfte es auch noch ganz gut sein.
schaut halt doof aus, wenn man als muttersprachler keine 1 hat, aber das ist mir mittlerweile auch schon egal. ne 2 wirds schon werden. die frau hat mich auch einfach so aufgeregt..so was unfhiges hab ich seit langem nicht mehr gesehen....
so, ich lern jetz mal physio, frs testat heute morgen, damit ich meine 2 punkte noch zusammenbekomm und dann nchste woche nicht drauf lernen muss (was super wr, weil der stoff nmlich eh nicht in der praktikumsklausur dann drankommt..)

ich mach mal mit beim mantra: nur noch 11 tage, nur noch 11 tage, nur noch 11 tage und dann feeeeeeeeeeeerien! ( freu mich sooooo auf gargano..am stand liegen und absolut gar nix machen!)

----------


## Inelein

@leofgyth: Wegen der nicht 1 wrd ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich kenn das noch aus der Schule, dass viele Muttersprachler in Englisch im Endeffekt nie ber ne 2 oder manchmal sogar ne 3 hinaus gekommen sind, weil es dann sehr oft Zoff mit den Lehrern gab, die Dinge halt einfach gelernt hatten, die Schler das aber aus dem Sprachgebrauch anders kannten etc.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Es ist soweit: Ich habe von hydrophoben Aminosuren und Steroidhormonen getrumt und wie sie die Membran passieren...  :Oh nee...: 
Es wird Zeit, dass das hier zu Ende ist!

----------


## Jauheliha

Es ist doch bald zu Ende, Zanza  :hmmm...:  
Stress dich nicht.... wenn du ZB 1 gut gepackt hast, dann packst du ZB 2 blind!

Aber wann schreibt ihr denn Biometrie und Psyche? Biometrie ist sehr, sehr lustig gewesen bei uns....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Danke fr die Aufmunterung!  :Grinnnss!:  "Gut" ist zwar anders, aber einigermaen sicher hab ich Zellbio 1 auf jeden Fall gepackt... Und jetzt brauch ich ja wie gesagt gar nicht mehr so viele Punkte...

Psyche und Biometrie kommen bei uns dann nchste Woche... ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf Biometrie, mit vollgeschriebender Formelsammlung und Taschenrechner ists ein bisschen wie in der Schule, nur einfacher  :Grinnnss!:  Und Psyche wird auch nett, das werd ich (falls das Wetter dann noch/wieder gut ist) entspannt am Rursee lernen... hach wird das schn!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wieso war denn Biometrie so lustig bei euch?

Wenigstens ists jetzt ein bisschen abgekhlt bei dem schnen Sturm/Regen und jetzt auch noch Gewitter!
Seid ihr denn dann auch bald fertig mit dem Semster, Jauheliha?

----------


## Jauheliha

Hui, mit vollgeschriebener Formelsammlung wrde ich aufpassen. Bei uns wurden einige einkassiert... Nimm dir am besten auch eine unbeschriebene mit!
Ich musste damals Biomietrie ohne Taschenrechner schreiben, weil ich meinen vergessen hatte  ::-oopss: , und habe tatschlich bestanden!
Wir schreiben morgen SOK, also HNO, Augenheilkunde, Phoniatrie etc.
Am Freitag ist noch Hygiene, mndlich.... und dann war's das estmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Echt? Im Praktikum meinte die, man drfte reinschreiben, was man will und die wrden das auch nicht kontrollieren... hm. Aber dann vielleicht doch mitnehmen...  :Grinnnss!: 

Wnsch dir viel Erfolg fr deine Prfungen noch!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich mag nicht mehr *schwitz*
Durchhalten!! Am Mittwoch 10 Uhr ist alles vorbei (endlich bin ich mal mndlich morgens um halb 10 un nicht erst 14h oder spter dran!!)

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaay physio heute abgeschlossen, das heit eine klausur weniger schreiben..sehr erleichternd, die abschlussklausur htte ich nicht gepackt (:

so, ich mach weiter mit biochemie..drcke morgen allen die daumen, die ne prfung haben!

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

danke (:
hehe, das testat war aber auch gar nich so schwer...als ich gestern mit sure-basenhaushalt angefangen hatte, hab ich fast ne krise bekommen (na gut..ich hatte ne krise), aber wenn mans mal verstanden hat, ist es echt gar nicht so schwer hihi

ach, ich htt jetz soooooo gern schon ferien..aber jammern hilft ja auch nicht.

----------


## Jemine

Soooo, die Ergebnisse von Chemie sind raus *Trommelwirbel*
Von 205 Leuten haben 31 bestanden!!!!!!!! Unfassbar! Ich wei grad gar nicht, ob ich darber lachen oder weinen soll  :Nixweiss: 
Mir fehlen die Worte.

----------


## leofgyth77

WAS???
das ist ja einfach nur abartig! solche schwei*ne..entschuldige, aber das geht doch nicht!

----------


## Cuba_libre

WTF??? Gibts denn noch ne Chance auf Ergebniskorrektur oder sind die Ergebnisse endgltig?

----------


## Jemine

Nope, wird anscheinend so gelassen. Herrlich!
Sorry, aber ich find das ganze ist echt ein Armutszeugnis...
Ach brigens, ich gehre natrlich nicht zu den 31 Glckspilzen *gg*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Nope, wird anscheinend so gelassen. Herrlich!
> Sorry, aber ich find das ganze ist echt ein Armutszeugnis...
> Ach brigens, ich gehre natrlich nicht zu den 31 Glckspilzen *gg*


Das ist ne echt krasse Nummer!  :dagegen:

----------


## Elena1989

@Jemine: Wo studierst du nochmal??

Das ist ja noch krasser als bei uns  :Grinnnss!:  Ich war von den 55 Leuten von 200 in der Anorganikklausur bei uns schon so schockiert.. (Nach der ersten Wiederholungsklausur mssen Chemie nur noch etwa 80 Leute schreiben ^^)

Aber 31... Hallelulja...

Aber mach dir nix draus: Du befindest dich in guter Gesellschaft und das nchste Mal klappt's dann schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich studiere in Magdeburg  :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich studiere in Magdeburg


Und wer sich da fragt, na welcher nette Prof baut denn solche Klausuren,
ist hier die Antwort darauf: http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/fme/...Lebenslauf.htm

----------


## Zanza

Was fr ein sympathischer Mensch...  :kotzen: 

Das ist ja mal echt besch...en! Tut mir trotzdem Leid fr dich, Jemine!  :Keks:

----------


## Lizard

Das ist ja extrem lcherlich.

Bei uns wrden die Studenten das Dekanat strmen ^^

----------


## Jemine

Da ging schon so einiges in die Richtung, hilft aber anscheined irgendwie nix. Wir sind ja nicht die Ersten...
Obwohl er sich mit dieser Klausur wirklich selbst bertroffen hat!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Das sind ja krasse Zahlen. Und ich dachte unsere Durchfallquoten wren schlimm. Aber das geht ja gar nicht, was da euer Chemiker treibt..... :kotzen: 



Sagt mal, nebenbei, wisst ihr wie lang so ein Physiker-Nachmittag ist? Es hie, Montag nachmittags gibts die Klausurergebnisse. Und bisher: nix.

----------


## Jemine

Es dauert nur so lange, denn je schneller er sich beim Korrigieren bewegt, desto langsamer vergeht seine Zeit fr uns als ueren Beobachter.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Oh ja, das ist ne gute physikertaugliche Erklrung. Die merk ich mir  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Und, sind die Ergebnisse noch gekommen?  :hmmm...: 

So. Ich mach jetzt mal Schluss fr heute, hab einiges geschafft, auch wenn Signaltransduktion jawohl mal absolut krank ist... Was es da alles fr Wege gibt... das bleibt ja nie in meinem Kopf...
Wieso gehen die Tage eigentlich soo schnell rum, wenn man lernen muss? Einerseits ja gut, dann ist es schneller vorbei, aber andererseits... weniger Zeit zum Lernen  :Grinnnss!: 
Morgen muss dann endlich mal Stoffwechselbiochemie sein, mein absolutes Hassthema... bh... Signaltransduktion, das ganze Transkriptions-/Translationsgedns und Stammzellen waren ja wenigstens noch interessant...
Hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr...

Cuba, ich wnsch dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg fr deine Prfung morgen, auch wenn du das hier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr liest  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, signaltransduktion ist doof. hatten wir fr die letzte klausur.
und gestern in der vorlesung hat die pltzlich das alles nochmal gemacht und meinte ganz trocken, natrlich msst ihr das wieder knnen.
hab beschlossen, es mir 2mal durchzulesen und gut ist. dna ist eindeutig der hauptteil und ich kann doch nich 5 tage vor der klausur nochmal die ganze signaltransduktion machen..bin ja mitm anderen stoff noch gar nich fertig lol

----------


## pottmed

> Und wer sich da fragt, na welcher nette Prof baut denn solche Klausuren,
> ist hier die Antwort darauf: http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/fme/...Lebenslauf.htm


Haha, ein Innsbrucker, das passt ja mal wieder  :kotzen:

----------


## Muggs

Gibts im Netz eine Altklausur vom oben genannten Prof?
Wrde gern mal mit unserer vergleichen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Cuba, ich wnsch dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg fr deine Prfung morgen, auch wenn du das hier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr liest



Doch doch, danke! Werd mich jetzt auf den Weg machen  :kotzen:

----------


## Zanza

*daumendrck*


So, bei mir gehts jetzt frisch (einigermaen) und munter (haha) weiter... erstmal die Hlfte der Biochemiepraktika auf je einem DIN-A5-Zettel zusammenfassen... (Die andere Hlfte macht gleich mein Freund...)
Und dann Stoffwechselmll... Hatte ich schon erwhnt, dass ich das nicht mag?  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenigstens ists nicht mehr so warm! Und heute nacht brauchte man ja tatschlich eine Decke  :hmmm...:  Auch wenn jetzt die Sonne schon wieder ganz schn knallt...

Euch allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## Jemine

Ebenfalls allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag, die noch ran mssen. Bei mir ist jetzt Feierabend^^

----------


## Rhiannon

@Cuba: *Daumen drck*

Physikergebnisse gabs gestern natrlich keine mehr. So ein Physiker-Nachmittag scheint echt schwer lang zu sein......hoffentlich kommen sie dann wenigstens heute, damit ich entscheiden kann, ob ich morgen zur Klausurbesprechung geh (falls ichs doch nicht geschafft haben sollte) oder nicht.

Wnsch auch allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

Ich werd mich erstmal zum Zahnarzt aufmachen. Mal sehen, ob ich danach noch Lernfreude aufweisen kann, wenn der wieder an meiner Zahnwurzel rumgespielt hat.

----------


## Zanza

WIE um Himmels willen kannes schon wieder 12 Uhr sein?  :Oh nee...: 
Ich hab doch grad erst angefangen und bin schon seit viertel nach acht auf den Beinen! (Na gut, auch noch gesaugt, geduscht, gefrhstckt und dabei im Internet gesurft... aber trotzdem!)

Jemine, heit das, du hast keine Klausuren mehr jetzt und so richtig Ferien?  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn die Klausuren vorbei sind, muss ich erstmal knallharten kalten Koffein-Entzug machen. Bis jetzt: Eine groe Tasse Milchkaffee (schn mit lecker Milchschaum), zwei Tassen grner-Tee-Mate-Mischung und die nchste Tasse Kaffee steht schon neben mir. Mein Freund ist heut morgen schon ganz panisch zum Supermarkt, um Kaffee zu kaufen, weil das Pulver alle war und er meinte, sonst nicht lernen zu knnen... Aber irgendwie bin ich auch dauerfertig, egal, ob ich nun acht Stunden schlafe (und ich knnt auch noch viel lnger)!

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Soooo, die Ergebnisse von Chemie sind raus *Trommelwirbel*
> Von 205 Leuten haben 31 bestanden!!!!!!!! Unfassbar! Ich wei grad gar nicht, ob ich darber lachen oder weinen soll 
> Mir fehlen die Worte.


Hm, ich hab's gestern bei uns gesehen - so'n Mist, tut mir leid.  :Oh nee...:   :Keks:

----------


## Nilani

Mensch, Jemine, tut mir leid. Aber der Fara ist dran und Prfungsausschuss wurde auch informiert. Das Ergebnis hat auf alle Flle ein Nachspiel und nach der letzten Fakrasitzung und diesem Armutszeugnis stehn die Chancen zumindest ein klein wenig besser, das auszubgeln, was unser Jahrgang mit der Klage verbockt hat  :Nixweiss: 
Ist schon krass, dass sich die chemiker und Biochemiker jedes Jahr aufs Neue so viel Mist ausdenken, um die Studis zu rgern. Dafr wird sicher die Nachklausur wieder entsprechend machbar werden.

----------


## Jemine

Ein kleiner heller Streifen am Horizont...

----------


## lilapple

So, heute ist es so weit, Histo-Testat... 
Ich hoffe sooo sehr einigermaen gute Prperate zu bekommen.. Und dass mir dann vor lauter Aufregung auch noch was einfllt... Wil einfach, dass das endlich vorbei ist!

----------


## sebi86

YAY....Abschlusprfung vorbei und geschafft  :Smilie:  

Zweites Studienjahr...ich kommeeeeeeeeeeeee (aber jetzt erstmal.........SEMESTERFERIEN!!!!!!!!)

----------


## pottmed

JAAAAA, Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

Jawoll! Gratulation an Sebi und weiter gedrckte Daumen fr alle, die noch schuften mssen!!

----------


## Zanza

Woohoooo!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch! Jetzt genie deine Ferien ordentlich! (Mit  :Party: ,  :schnarch...: ,  ::-dance: , ohne  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  )

lilapple, ich hoffe, dein Testat war auch gut!

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaay sebi!
freu mich fr dich! lass die sau raus und genie die freie zeit.


ich mach dann mal weiter mit biochemie und physio...nur noch 9 tage....

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Wnsch dir ganz viel Glck und Erfolg fr heute!!! Wen hast du denn als Prfer? Daumen sind gedrckt!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Mensch Sebi, wieso warst du schon wieder schneller als ich  :Grinnnss!: 
Fr mich gilt das gleiche!!! SEMESTERFERIEN! ENDLICH!!!

----------


## Zanza

YAY!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Freut mich, dass dann anscheinend doch noch alles gut gegangen ist mit der Klausur! Und jetzt ab an den See/Fluss/Freibad --> chillen und Wetter genieen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> YAY!!!! 
> Freut mich, dass dann anscheinend doch noch alles gut gegangen ist mit der Klausur! Und jetzt ab an den See/Fluss/Freibad --> chillen und Wetter genieen


Yesss. Ich bin ja immer so panisch  :Grinnnss!:  Aber es ist immer alles doch nur halb so schlimm  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

70% in Physik, juhuuuuuuuu! Ein Problem weniger.......


Auf zum Chemie lernen also....

----------


## sebi86

hehe....aber die Viertis beneide ich gerade garnicht. Ohje...aber in einem Jahr schreiben wir ja auch das Bse P....-Wort ;)

Aber jetzt erstmal entspannen und NICHTS medizinisches machen erstmal ;)
wnsch dir schne und entspannende Ferien !!!
Man sieht sich (sptestens) im Oktober ;)

----------


## Jemine

Das P*** SHHHHHH, the word that must not be spoken!!!!

----------


## MissGarfield83

Bis dahin habt ihr noch viele Abenteuer zu bestehen  :Big Grin:  :Keks:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Aber jetzt erstmal entspannen und NICHTS medizinisches machen erstmal ;)
> wnsch dir schne und entspannende Ferien !!!
> Man sieht sich (sptestens) im Oktober ;)


*g* Reinert nach der mndlichen zu mir: "Ich wnsche ihnen noch einen schnen Tag" daraufhin ich "Und ich wnsche ihnen noch einen schnen Sommer"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## evanmore

> *g* Reinert nach der mndlichen zu mir: "Ich wnsche ihnen noch einen schnen Tag" daraufhin ich "Und ich wnsche ihnen noch einen schnen Sommer"


zu geil^^ das htt' ich zum strbel mal sagen mssen XDDDDDD
leider haben nicht alle ferien -.- das kpp wartet schon vor der tr, um mich abzuholen.... hupt schon, ich glaub ich sollt mich beeilen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh..wieviele monate machst du denn? 1 oder 2?
ich hab einfach keine lust mehr langsam...8 tage noch und die energie geht mir so langsam aus.
bin grad wieder stark am berlegen, ob ich physio sein lassen soll und dann einfach im oktober in die nachklausur gehn soll...aaaach, ich fhle mich so leicht berfordert.

----------


## Zanza

Ach je... sich berfordert fhlen ist ein ganz bldes Gefhl...  :grrrr....: 
Hast du Physio nchste Woche (also in acht Tagen) und jetzt erst Biochemie? Hast du nach BC noch ein bisschen Zeit?

Ich bin hier jetzt fast durch mit dem Stoff... aber es ist noch lange nicht alles in meinem Kopf... grr... ich hasse Schlsselenzyme...
Was mich am Leben hlt: In zwei Tagen um diese Zeit lieg ich am Rursee und lese ein Buch (zur Unterhaltung!!!) und lasse mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen  :Grinnnss!: 
Am Wochenende sind meine Eltern und meine Schwester da, das wird auch sehr nett, gehen beim CHIO zugucken Samstag Nachmittag (groes internationales Reitturnier hier in Aachen) und Samstag Vormittag shoppen  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber erst nach einem schnen ausfhrlichen Frhstck.  :Love: 
Sonntag und Montag dann nochmal Psycho lernen und dann ist nurnoch Biometrieklausur... Nicht mehr lange, dann sind Ferien, nicht mehr lange!!! ::-winky:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ach, nicht das KPP erwhnen. Das blht mir auch. Ferien ade........

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab am samstag biochemie. an mittwoch dann psych-soz, aber da fang ich erst nach biochemie mitm lernen an, und am donnerstag dann physio. psych-soz ist natrlich auch abends, damit man auch wirklich nie zeit hat, sich voll und ganz auf physio zu konzentrieren.
im moment ist fast biochemie das kleinere bel...hab in der ersten klausur bisschen vorgelegt, sodass ich eigentlich "nur" 50% brauch in dieser klausur.

zanz, ich wnsch dir dann ganz viel spa und entspannung, wenn deine eltern und deine schwester kommen! das wird sicherlich schn!
meine mama ist grad im urlaub und schreibt mir, ich soll die sonnigen tage genieen oO

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Wnsch dir ganz viel Glck und Erfolg fr heute!!! Wen hast du denn als Prfer? Daumen sind gedrckt!!!



Hatte diese Hohlbach-Gutzeit oder wie die heit. 
Hab bestanden, aber irgendwie noch immer ein ganz flaues Gefhl im Magen. Die Fragen waren teilweise schon ganz schon krass, recht physiologisch und dann ist sie stellenweise auch noch von einem Organ zum nchsten gesprungen.. KP Ich hoffe die Freude kommt jetzt so langsam mal!

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wars das jetzt fr dieses Semester?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Hatte diese Hohlbach-Gutzeit oder wie die heit. 
> Hab bestanden, aber irgendwie noch immer ein ganz flaues Gefhl im Magen. Die Fragen waren teilweise schon ganz schon krass, recht physiologisch und dann ist sie stellenweise auch noch von einem Organ zum nchsten gesprungen.. KP Ich hoffe die Freude kommt jetzt so langsam mal!


Sehr gut  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> zu geil^^ das htt' ich zum strbel mal sagen mssen XDDDDDD
> leider haben nicht alle ferien -.- das kpp wartet schon vor der tr, um mich abzuholen.... hupt schon, ich glaub ich sollt mich beeilen


 :Grinnnss!:   dem Strbel wre sicher noch n dummer Spruch eingefallen.
KPP? Da bin ich echt froh, dass ichs vorm Studium komplett durchgezogen hab, htte da jetzt echt keine Lust drauf, aber das wird auch rum gehen. Wir wissen ja, fr was wir das tun  :bhh:

----------


## lilapple

> Glckwunsch! 
> Wars das jetzt fr dieses Semester?


Danke  :Smilie: 
Ja das wars dann jetzt erst mal, einfach nur unglaublich, ich glaub ich habs einfach noch nich so recht kapiert *g*
Hab zwar noch ne Hausarbeit fr mein Wahlfach bis zum Beginn des nchsten Semesters zu schreiben, aber das ist ja wesentlich angenehmer als so ne mndliche Prfung  :Smilie:

----------


## evanmore

> oh..wieviele monate machst du denn? 1 oder 2?



leider volle 2 monate!!!! das geht doch nicht ^^

----------


## abi07

@lilapple: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Echt super!!! Du kannst dich wirklich freuen! Ein komisches Gefhl hat man nach mndlichen Prfungen fter mal...aber vollkommen egal, du hast nmlich bestanden! Und unter uns gesagt: Ich kenne die gute Frau nur von einem Physikumsrepetitorium - und da hat sie eine denkbar schlechte Figur gemacht, wusste dauernd nicht weiter und hat uns gefragt oder auf Bcher verwiesen...also kannst du die schwierigen Fragen getrost darauf schieben, dass sie einfach selber nicht so viel Peilung hatte. 
Und jetzt genie die Ferien! Wie ist Psycho gelaufen?

----------


## leofgyth77

> leider volle 2 monate!!!! das geht doch nicht ^^


oh je..aber denk dran..das sind 8 stunden pro tag, danach musst du ja nix mehr machen. ich drck dir die daumen, dass du ne tolle station hast, bei der du auch einiges selber machen darfst...vielleicht nehmen dich die rzte auch hin und wieder mal mit! zeig initiative, dann kann nix schief gehen.
wenn sie dich immer nur mitnehmen zum verbandswechsel oder sowas und du schaust immer nur zu, frag einfach mal, ob du auch was machen darfst! das kommt eigentlich gut an und du bekommst auch was zu machen. weil meiner meinung nach ist nix so schlimm, als 8 stunden rumzusitzen..da vergeht die zeit ja nicht!

lilapple, ich freu mich voll fr dich! bei mir wars letztes semester nachm letzten prptestat auch so, dass ich ein komisches gefhl hatte....es kam dann erst so nen tag spter, dass ich ja fertig bin und alles bestanden hab (:
mein hirn war einfach noch so angspannt, von den dauernden prfungen whrend des semsters!
ich wnsch dir superschne ferien ((:

----------


## Zanza

Jop, das seh ich genauso wie leofgyth mit dem Praktikum  :Grinnnss!: 
Schner ist natrlich nichts machen, aber es hat auch was, wenn man dann gar nichts mehr machen muss, nachdem man zu Hause ist!
Blde Station kann man immer mal haben und es sind auch bei der tollsten Station immer ein, zwei Leutchen dabei, mit denen man nicht so kann, aber das ist ja normal.
Gut fand ich bei meiner Station damals, dass der Stationsleiter uns (ich, Zvivi, Berufsoberschulpraktikantin und tw. Pflegeschlerin) klipp und klar gesagt hat, wenn wir vernnftig mitarbeiten und nicht den ganzen Tag nur dumm rum sitzen, drfen wir die Patienten (vorausgesetzt, es ist nicht grad mega-Chaos auf der Station) auch zu Gastros etc. begleiten. Fand das ne gute Regelung und ich hatte auch sonst absolut Glck mit der Station! Die haben mir auch gesagt, ich soll doch fr ne Famulatur nochmal wieder kommen, vielleicht mach ich das sogar  :Grinnnss!: 
Da waren auch einige rzte, die wirklich nett waren... auch wenn wahrscheinlich einige mittlerweile wieder weg sind, dienstbelastungsmig war das glaub ich absoluter Mist mit vier unbesetzten Stellen in der Inneren... Einer der Oberrzte hat mich gefragt, ob ich nicht schon mal nen Vertrag fr in sechs Jahren unterschreiben mchte  :Grinnnss!: 
Der war aber sowieso so cool, ich hab da Patienten immer zum Echo begleitet (war direkt auf dem Flur) und durfte dann auch mal fter da bleiben und er hat mir das dann alles total nett erklrt und irgendwann war ich dann grad weg, da klingelte das Stationstelefon und er rief an, ich solle doch mal schnell kommen, bei der Patientin wrde man das, was er grad zeigen wollte, richtig gut sehen... das war eines meiner Highlights im Pflegepraktikum  :Grinnnss!:  (Also, dass der extra angerufen hat!)
Aber es kann auch anders sein, ich bin zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder auf anderes Stationen ausgeliehen worden und da war die Stimmung (auch im Team untereinander) lange nicht so gut... Hatte da auch mal ne richtig blde Situation, wo sich die eine Schwester ziemlich missverstndlich ausgedrckt hatte und ich dann hinterher von ihr voll angemacht wurde, das war nicht so besonders toll... zumal es ja kein richtiger Fehler war... aber auch da hat dann eine andere Schwester, die wohl auch gemerkt hatte, wie nah mir das ging, wohl mit ihr geredet und sie hat sich dann am nchsten Tag entschuldigt und meinte, es htte dran gelegen, dass es so stressig gewesen sei...

Also, jetzt hab ich viel mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte, aber der Tenor: ich wnsch dir viel Spa im KPP und eine nette Station  :Grinnnss!: 

Und jetzt muss ich weiterlernen... Endspurt! Morgen ist die Klausur... leider erst um viertel vor zwlf, ich bin ja ein Fan von Klausuren, die frh morgens sind, dann hat man nicht so viel Zeit, Panik zu kriegen...  :hmmm...: 
Wnsche leofgyth und allen, die auch noch keine Ferien haben, viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

----------


## lilapple

> Wie ist Psycho gelaufen?


Wir bekommen die Ergebnisse morgen und ich will mich ja nich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber die Klausur war wirklich sehr nett gestellt  :Smilie:  Da msste schon einiges falsch gelaufen sein, aber ich bin ja immer lieber bissl vorsichtig mit solchen uerungen  :hmmm...:  




> lilapple, ich freu mich voll fr dich! bei mir wars letztes semester nachm letzten prptestat auch so, dass ich ein komisches gefhl hatte....es kam dann erst so nen tag spter, dass ich ja fertig bin und alles bestanden hab (:
> mein hirn war einfach noch so angspannt, von den dauernden prfungen whrend des semsters!
> ich wnsch dir superschne ferien ((:


Dankeschn!!  :Smilie:  Das stimmt, das Gehirn ist anscheinend noch so verkrampft, dass mans einfach noch nicht peilen kann *g* Hab dauernd das Gefhl, ich msste jetzt gleich irgendwas lernen wenn ich wo sitze, aber neeein jetzt grade mal nicht  :Smilie: )
Dir auch schne Ferien und natrlich allen anderen, die sie genieen knnen!!  :Smilie:  
Ich muss in zwei Wochen zwar auch wieder arbeiten, aber das ist ja neben der Anstrengung auch immer recht schn  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh mann, ich will auch Ferien!! Die Klausur ist erst in 9 Tagen, das ist noch sooo lang und ich bin jetzt schon total nervs...  Naja, dann wnsch ich auch allen, die schon Ferien haben, viel Spa und vorallem Erholung :Grinnnss!: 
Ich werd mich dann noch an Humangenetik machen, ich hasse diese Erbkrankheiten... Zum Glck bin ich mit dem Stoffwechselzeug in Biochemie durch! Aber ich hab eindeutig die Zellbio und Physio, was ich schon vor Wochen gelernt hab, wieder vergessen, dass wird lustig nchste Woche beim Wiederholen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zanza

Ich hab Angst...  :Oh nee...:  Langsam macht sich dieses unangenehme flaue Gefhl im Magen breit, das sich auch erst in ziemlich genau 24 Stunden (wenn die Klausur zu Ende ist) wieder verabschieden wird... ich hasse es... Ganz bldes Gefhl... sozusagen die Negativvariante von Verliebtsein.

----------


## risingsun

die armen, die jetzt noch kpp machen mssen  :Frown:  bin echt froh, dass ich das hinter mir habe.

soo fr montag nochmal lernen und dann FREI + FEIEREI  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ich hab Angst...  Langsam macht sich dieses unangenehme flaue Gefhl im Magen breit, das sich auch erst in ziemlich genau 24 Stunden (wenn die Klausur zu Ende ist) wieder verabschieden wird... ich hasse es... Ganz bldes Gefhl... sozusagen die Negativvariante von Verliebtsein.


jaaa. das hab ich auch immer! und dann wach ich um 5 in der frh auf und bin so nervs und panisch, dass ich nicht mehr schlafen kann. ich hasse das!
ich wnsch dir morgen ganz viel erfolg (: irgendwie htt ich auch schon gern morgen klausur

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Yeahh !!!! Ich hab den Anatomieschein !!!!!!!!

What a feeling  ::-dance:

----------


## Darkassassin

Boha, diese Hitze... 


Ich kann mich nicht gescheit konzentrieren und muss doch aber  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

Jaaa.. es ist so furchtbar hei.. 32 in meiner Wohnung *schnief* 

Und ich hasse Chemie! ich kann den Mist eigentlich nicht und meine Motivation das jetzt fr die Klausur nchsten Samstag zu lernen geht gegen Null, weil ich ja eh kaum ne CHance habe und mein Unterbewusstsein irgendwie der Meinung ist, ich sollte auf die Nachholklausur im Oktober / November warten.. Das will ich aber eigentlich nicht, aber lernen will ich den Kram auch nicht..

Naja, jetzt also noch drei Klausuren.. Sozi, Chemie und Physik, dann eine Woche frei und dann zwei Monate KPP... Jippee...

Ich will Ferien.. Und Klte.. Ich glaube, irgendwann wander ich doch nach Irland oder so aus, da is genau mein Wetter! Ich hasse diese Hitze...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Yeahh !!!! Ich hab den Anatomieschein !!!!!!!!
> 
> What a feeling


woooooohooooooooooo saucool! :Party:

----------


## Adrenalino

Whow! 
Glckwunsch erst mal an alle glcklichen Besteher und Ferienkinder!  :hmmm...: 
Meine Freue hlt sich angesichts des drohenden Physikums ziemlich in Grenzen.. dabei knnte ich Ferien jetzt soo gut gebrauchen *seufz*   :grrrr....:  
Aber immerhin ist die Vorklinik fr mich, was Veranstaltungen angeht, ab heute
 BEENDET!   :Big Grin:   :Top: 
scheinfrei!  ::-dance:

----------


## Elena1989

> Yeahh !!!! Ich hab den Anatomieschein !!!!!!!!
> 
> What a feeling


coole Sache  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaub, Anatomieschein ist so ziemlich das coolste, was es gibt  :Grinnnss!:  (Krieg den leider erst am Ende vom 4. Semester.. *schneif*)

@Adrenalino: scheinfrei is bestimmt ein ganz tolles Gefhl  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch!! Und viel Erfolg beim Lernen frs Physikum, das wird schon!  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Whow! 
> Glckwunsch erst mal an alle glcklichen Besteher und Ferienkinder! 
> Meine Freue hlt sich angesichts des drohenden Physikums ziemlich in Grenzen.. dabei knnte ich Ferien jetzt soo gut gebrauchen *seufz*   
> Aber immerhin ist die Vorklinik fr mich, was Veranstaltungen angeht, ab heute
>  BEENDET!   
> scheinfrei!


gratulation zum scheinfrei...das ist ja echt cool..aber ich glaub dir gern, dass man angesichts des drohenden physikums nicht so recht die freude aufbringen kann....aber coole sache und ich wnsch dir guten erfolg beim lernen fr das bse p-wort (:

----------


## runderling

> Whow! 
> Glckwunsch erst mal an alle glcklichen Besteher und Ferienkinder! 
> Meine Freue hlt sich angesichts des drohenden Physikums ziemlich in Grenzen.. dabei knnte ich Ferien jetzt soo gut gebrauchen *seufz*   
> Aber immerhin ist die Vorklinik fr mich, was Veranstaltungen angeht, ab heute
>  BEENDET!   
> scheinfrei!


manoman   Adrenalino - ich wei noch, wie du dich gefreut hast, einen Studienplaz zu bekommen und nun bist du scheinfrei und machst  P....Wahnsinn,die Zeit rennt!

Ich muss noch ein paar Tage durchhalten, mein Hirn martern  und die integrierte Klausur berstehen, dann endlich FERIEN! - die will ich genieen, hoffentlich ist dann auch noch Sonne satt!

----------


## Jemine

> manoman   Adrenalino - ich wei noch, wie du dich gefreut hast, einen Studienplaz zu bekommen und nun bist du scheinfrei und machst  P....Wahnsinn,die Zeit rennt!


JA, ging mir beim lesen seiner Beitrge genauso!! Heieiei, die Zeit rennt wirklich! Wahnsinn!
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, Adrenalino  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrenalino

hihi, schn das zu lesen und von Euch zu hren!  :Grinnnss!:  Japp, wir sind halt auch schon ne ganze Weile hier im Medi-Learn Forum unterwegs, was?!  :hmmm...: 
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden... Auf in den Kampf...

----------


## Zanza

Adrenalino, Glckwunsch zum Scheinfrei!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab immer noch Angst...  :Oh nee...:  Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es hinhaut, auch wenn ich nur 45 von 99 Punkten brauche... das MUSS doch klappen... Oh man... Hilfe. Danach aber erstmal an den See und ein bisschen entspannen...
Ich hoffe, den Profs ist die Hitze nicht zu Kopfe gestiegen und die Klausur machbar... oder sogar nett.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen, zanza! wird schon schief gehen!
45 punkte sind machbar und du hast drauf gelernt, jetzt kannst du nur noch dein bestes geben und das wird bestimmt reichen!
bei mir kommt nun langsam auch die totale nervositt...aber ich muss ja noch bis morgen frh warten.
und dann noch den raum finden, wo wir schreiben (:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ SkYSkYSkY Glckwunsch zum Anatomieschein

@Adrenalino Glckwunsch zum scheinfrei! Und natrlich viel Erfolg frs Physikum.

@ Zanza: viel Glck fr die Klausur spter. Du schaffst das! Daumen sind gedrckt.

----------


## Zanza

Danke ihr zwei  :Grinnnss!: 

Wieso ist es noch sooo lange, bis ich endlich los kann? Ich wrd am liebsten alle Klausuren morgens um neun schreiben.

----------


## Rhiannon

@Adrenalino: Glckwunsch zum scheinfrei sein und alles Gute frs groe P!

@Zanza: Drck die Daumen fr die Klausur!

----------


## -Julchen-

@Zanza: Von mir kriegst du auch die Daumen gedrckt!! :Grinnnss!:  Und ich versteh dich da voll, mir ist es auch am liebsten, wenn gleich um neun alles rum ist, sonst werd ich nur immer nervser!! Zum Glck ist die Integrierte nchste Woche gleich in der Frh! Dafr muss ich noch ne ganze Woche durchhalten bis zum 24.Juli...

----------


## Zanza

Danke an euch alle frs Daumendrcken  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaube, es hat geholfen! Die Klausur war nicht supertoll, aber auf jeden Fall ok... Jetzt gehts an den Seeeeee  :Grinnnss!: 

Leofgyth, ich wnsch dir schonmal viel Erfolg fr deine Klausur morgen!

----------


## Elena1989

@Zanza: das freut mich! hauptsache ist ja auch, dass du sie bestehst  :Grinnnss!: 
Viel Spa am See!! (da wrd ich jetzt auch gern hin...)

----------


## leofgyth77

yay zanza! hauptsache bestanden!
viel spa am see ((:
vielleicht hilft mir ja dann das daumendrcken morgen auch..man wird sehn.
mittlerweile wei ich immerhin ganz genau, wo ich hinmuss...dass die einen aber auch an ne ganz andere fakultt schicken mssen fr ne klausur...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> vielleicht hilft mir ja dann das daumendrcken morgen auch..man wird sehn.
> mittlerweile wei ich immerhin ganz genau, wo ich hinmuss...dass die einen aber auch an ne ganz andere fakultt schicken mssen fr ne klausur...


Bevor ichs vergesse: von mir auch viel Glck fr morgen!!

----------


## Jemine

von mir auch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

von mir auch viel Glck, leofgyth!

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank (:
dann kann ja nix schief gehen morgen hehe
ich wiederhol jetz noch etwas und geh frh schlafen...dann wiederhol ich morgen frh den rest, sonst werd ich eh nur total panisch bis um 8. gott sei dank ist die prfung schon um 8.45 und ich muss relativ weit fahren (:
falls noch jemand morgen prfung hat, wnsch ich ihnen auch ganz viel erfolg!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Sooo ... am Mittwoch hatte ich groes Histotestat und einen Englischtest, gestern die Psychoklausur und eigentlich htte ich jetzt Ferien... aber ich muss noch hier bleiben weil ich nchsten Mittwoch nochmal nen 5 Minuten Vortrag in Englisch halten muss!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilapple

> Sooo ... am Mittwoch hatte ich groes Histotestat und einen Englischtest, gestern die Psychoklausur und eigentlich htte ich jetzt Ferien... aber ich muss noch hier bleiben weil ich nchsten Mittwoch nochmal nen 5 Minuten Vortrag in Englisch halten muss!


Ohje sowas mach ich ja auch ganz besonders gerne, auf Englisch ;) Hast du Englisch im Rahmen von nem Wahlfach oder ist das bei euch so Pflicht?

Hoffe es ist gut gelaufen, leofgyth77!  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

so. war richtig schei*e
die angestrebten 50% kann ich vergessen.
die erste seite war nur citratcyclus und atmungsketter..schn, dass das stoff der letzten klausur war. ein zwei punkte werd ich wohl gemacht haben, aber das wars dann auc hschon. echt zum kotzen.
die letzte seite, die nur mc ist und 20 punkte bringt, konnt ich bei den altklausuren immer super gut. jetzt sa ich da und wusste teilweise nicht mal, was die berhaupt von mir wollen.
hilft nix. ich mach jetz ne stunde pause und mach dann mit psych-soz und physio weiter. bock hab ich keinen mehr, ich will ferien und zwar jetzt

mr pink, wir mussten ne einmintige elevator speech halten in englisch...das war vielleicht dmlich! ber was ist denn dein vortrag?

vielen dank an alle, die mir die daumen gedrckt haben (:

----------


## Zanza

Oh je leofgyth, das tut mir Leid fr dich...  :grrrr....:  Sowas ist immer ganz besonders nett, wenn Sachen dran kommen, die "Sie fr die Klausur aber nicht lernen mssen!". War bei uns auch, aber zum Glck nur ein paar kleine Sachen...
Wann bekommt ihr denn die Ergebnisse?

Ich hab IPO (die Klausur von letztem Freitag) brigens bestaaaanden!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Freu mich voll, eine Sorge weniger!

----------


## leofgyth77

super zanza! das freut mich fr dich!
die ergebnisse gibts irgendwann nchste woche. will sie eigentlich gar nicht haben.
ich versuch jetz nicht mehr dran zu denken und mit physio weiterzumachen. obwohl ich da auch echt schiss vor hab, weil ich den stoff fr die testate eigentlich immer gut konnte und dann aber mit den fragen nich so zurechtkam. mc ist einfach nicht das meine..was ganz super frs physikum ist....

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Ohje sowas mach ich ja auch ganz besonders gerne, auf Englisch ;) Hast du Englisch im Rahmen von nem Wahlfach oder ist das bei euch so Pflicht?


Ja genau, das ist ein Wahlfach. Aber fr ein "Wahlfach" sind es wirklich sehr viele Termine gewesen. Insgesamt fand ich es schon chillig, aber nervig ist halt, dass ich fr nen 5 Minuten-Vortrag (ungefhr so wie bei Leo) noch bis Mittwoch in Freiburg bleiben muss.

----------


## Jemine

Bei uns gibt's erst ab dem 3. Semester Wahlfcher. Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt drauf...

----------


## Cuba_libre

In MA gibts am Anfang des dritten Semesters auch das Wahlfach, leider finde ich das Angebot jetzt nicht so super spannend. Naja, vielleicht werd ich die Ferien ber noch an dem ein oder anderen Gefallen finden  :hmmm...: 
Mal schaun was ich dann nehmen werde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sebi86

weisst du eigentlich, ab wann man sich da anmelden kann ?

Weil sobald das freigeschaltet ist, wirds wahrscheinlich einen ziemlichen Anstrum auf medical skills geben...

weisst du schon, was du nimmst ? Was gibts denn nochmal alles ?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Nein, hab leider noch keinen Termin gefunden - zumindest nicht fr uns. Da gibts allerding eine pdf Datei auf der Fakulttsseite zum Thema Wahlfach http://www.umm.uni-heidelberg.de/stu...wahlfach08.pdf
Auf der vorletzten Folie steht ein Anmeldezeitraum und laut dem Dateinamen vermute ich, dass die Prsentation von 2008 ist. Ich tippe mal drauf, dass fr uns hnliche Zeitrume gelten. (So in etwa wie Axel W. uns schon ein Jahr im Voraus sagen kann, an welchem Datum er bei uns welche VL hlt  :hmmm...:  ) Ich hoffe aber, dass nochmal frhzeitig drauf hingewiesen wird.
Es gibt: Medical Skills, Health Economics. Medical Physics, Klinische und translationale Forschung

Hier noch der Link: http://www.umm.uni-heidelberg.de/stu.../wahlfach.html

Was ich nehmen werde, wei ich noch nicht. Ich wei aber was ich nicht nehme: Medical Physics und Health Economics. Da bleibt ja jetzt nicht mehr allzuviel brig. 
Letztlich werd ich dann wohl Medical Skills nehmen, wei nicht, ob mich das Forschungsthema so arg reizt, dass ich jeden Tag ein Seminar dazu haben muss.

----------


## leofgyth77

huiuiui medical physics and health economics.
ich sag nie wieder was ber unser wahlfach-angebot (:
ich dmpel hier so rum und irgendwie geht nix. nja..einfach noch bis donnerstag durchhalten und versuchen das beste zu geben..und dann erstmal sonnen und parteeeey machen

----------


## Zanza

Bei uns gibts auch ab nchstem Semester Wahlfach... hab aber auch noch keine Ahnung, was man da alles machen kann etc, aber angeblich solls ein sehr groes Angebot geben...
Na ja, wir kriegen sowas ja immer per Mail...

Erkenntnis des heutigen Tages: Meine Motivation, Psyche zu lernen, hlt sich in sehr berschaubaren Grenzen.

----------


## Elena1989

wir durften schon ab dem 1. Semester Wahlfcher haben.. Ich hatte Medical English, aber wir drfen so ziemlich viele Sachen nehmen.. Einige haben Spanisch, viele haben jetzt Medizinethik. Im 3. Semester wird als Wahlfach immer Anatomie am Lebenden angeboten. Das soll toll sein, aber das drfen nur so etwa 20 Leute machen (von 200 ^^) Von demher hab ich mein Wahlfach mit Englisch schon abgehakt  :hmmm...: 

Was macht man denn in "Medical Skills"? Was ntzliches? 

Kennt ihr eigentlich diesen "Engelchen - Teufelchen" Dialog im Kopf (Also bildlich gesprochen, ich hre keine Stimmen  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: )? Engelchen meint, ich sollte jetzt schn brav Chemie lernen und Teufelchen meint, das bringt doch sowieso nix, ich muss es eh nachschreiben und soll meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden.. Das ist seeeeehr lstig und dmpft die Motivation extrem...

Chemie geht mir einfach sooo wahnsinnig auf die Nerven...

----------


## Rhiannon

> Kennt ihr eigentlich diesen "Engelchen - Teufelchen" Dialog im Kopf (Also bildlich gesprochen, ich hre keine Stimmen )? Engelchen meint, ich sollte jetzt schn brav Chemie lernen und Teufelchen meint, das bringt doch sowieso nix, ich muss es eh nachschreiben und soll meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden.. Das ist seeeeehr lstig und dmpft die Motivation extrem...
> 
> Chemie geht mir einfach sooo wahnsinnig auf die Nerven...


Der Dialog findet auch seit Tagen in meinem Kopf statt. Kann dich also voll verstehen.

----------


## Jemine

Ich mu ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich von unseren Wahlfchern berhaupt noch keine Ahnung habe  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich mu ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich von unseren Wahlfchern berhaupt noch keine Ahnung habe


Machste Neuroana bei Papa Schwegler, gehen alle mit ner 1 nach Hause!
Nicht zu empfehlen, Fr.Dr.Adam und ihre Spiegesellen oder besser Spiegeselinnen.......

----------


## Jemine

Ach was, zu Jabbah the Hutt geh ich doch nicht freiwillig!  :peng: 
Mu erstmal gucken ab wann man was wo und wie bei wem machen kann...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Kennt ihr eigentlich diesen "Engelchen - Teufelchen" Dialog im Kopf (Also bildlich gesprochen, ich hre keine Stimmen )? Engelchen meint, ich sollte jetzt schn brav Chemie lernen und Teufelchen meint, das bringt doch sowieso nix, ich muss es eh nachschreiben und soll meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden.. Das ist seeeeehr lstig und dmpft die Motivation extrem...
> 
> Chemie geht mir einfach sooo wahnsinnig auf die Nerven...



ja, so hnlich gehts mir grad mit physio...hab grad ein paar altfragen angeschaut. einige gehn so super, und bei einigen wei ich nich mal von was die sprechen..obwohl ich seit heute einmal mitm stoff durch bin und herz sogar schon zweimal angeschaut hab.
na ja. ich freu mich aufs physio-testat morgen. nix gelernt, weil keine punkte mehr notwendig. und das thema kommt auch nciht in der abschlussklausur dran. das fhr ich mir dann mal entspannt in den ferien vor. so am strand oder so. wird bestimmt effektiv hihi
so, ich geh nochmal sozi, atmung und blut durch. und dann schau ich mir die ganzen formeln vielleicht mal bisschen an. ist schon *******, wenn man so gar nicht kopfrechnen kann und man leider keinen taschenrechner hernehmen darf...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Was macht man denn in "Medical Skills"? Was ntzliches?



Da kann ich leider nur das von der Homepage wiedergeben (oder alternativ dann Anfang nchstes Semester mehr dazu sagen):  :hmmm...: 
Zitat:
"Medical Skills (Qualifizierungsweg Klinische Praxis):
Notfallmedizin (inklusive Erste Hilfe), Befunderhebung, Medical English, Medizinische Informatik"

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ist schon *******, wenn man so gar nicht kopfrechnen kann und man leider keinen taschenrechner hernehmen darf...


*g* ja da steh ich auch nicht so drauf, aber meistens sinds doch so leichte Sachen, dass mans tatschlich im Kopf kann.
Wie war das bei der Besprechung der letzten Abschlussklausur: "2x20 ergibt 40, das ist ja jetz nicht allzu schwer"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> jist schon *******, wenn man so gar nicht kopfrechnen kann und man leider keinen taschenrechner hernehmen darf...



Oooh ja  :Grinnnss!:  Wir drfen in unseren Chemie - Testaten auch keinen Taschenrechner verwenden (in der Klausur schon). Das hat mich schon mehrfach sehr viele Punkte gekostet. So wie im letzten TEstat. Ich wei nicht mehr, was wir teilen mussten, jedenfalls etwas mit viel zu vielen Nullen fr meinen Geschmack und ich bekam 0,05 raus. richtig gewesen wre 0,005. Und dann hab ich fr die Aufgabe nur 0,3 statt 1 Punkt bekommen. Ich hasse Kopfrechnen. Da benutzt man in der Schule seit der 8. Klasse Taschenrechner und dann darf man das pltzlich einfach nicht mehr  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 




> "Medical Skills (Qualifizierungsweg Klinische Praxis):
> Notfallmedizin (inklusive Erste Hilfe), Befunderhebung, Medical English, Medizinische Informatik"


Naja, das klingt ja jetzt gar nicht soo uninteressant. Wirkt doch zumindest so, als knnte man damit was anfangen  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

> *g* ja da steh ich auch nicht so drauf, aber meistens sinds doch so leichte Sachen, dass mans tatschlich im Kopf kann.
> Wie war das bei der Besprechung der letzten Abschlussklausur: "2x20 ergibt 40, das ist ja jetz nicht allzu schwer"


ja, so die einfachen sachen kann ich schon. ich hasse nur so 0,1 oder 0,002- zeugs...ich brauch halt einfach lang und muss mich tausend mal vergewissern. hab mir jetz aber ne stratagie zugelegt..ich mach einfach die rechnungen, bei denen ich lnger brauch, ganz am ende. dann kann ich mir dafr zeit lassen.
ich bin nmlich auch so ein "Hudler", der zwanzigtausend leichtsinnsfehler reinmacht ((:

ja elena..man gewhnt sich so schnell an diese kleinen wundermaschinen  :hmmm...: 
ich hab meinen taschenrechner ja in canada geliebt..das war ein graphischer und pltzlich konnt ich auch graphen einzeichnen hihi

----------


## Elena1989

> ja elena..man gewhnt sich so schnell an diese kleinen wundermaschinen 
> ich hab meinen taschenrechner ja in canada geliebt..das war ein graphischer und pltzlich konnt ich auch graphen einzeichnen hihi



Oh, ein graphischer? Das klingt ja wundervoll!!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Ja, das mit diesem 0,002 Zeug und so kann ich auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Mh ich kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern, dass mal ne Aufgabe mit 0,00.. dabei war. Wenn dann hab ich sie erfolgreich verdrngt, weil ich sie falsch gerechnet  oder richtig geraten habe...
Wie gesagt, bei uns waren es meistens Sachen, die gut zu rechnen waren (sofern man dann auch wusste, wie man zu dem Ergebnis kommt).

----------


## Zanza

Wir hatten in der ersten IPO-Klausur ne fiese Rechenaufgabe... ich kriegs nicht mehr genau auf die Reihe (habs verdrngt...), aber es war was mit Ejektionsfraktion und so bsen Sachen... wenn die sich von 0,6 auf 0,3 ndert und wie dann die Volumina aussehen oder so... da hatte ich auch irgendwie nen Knoten im Kopf und habs nicht auf die Reihe bekommen mit dem Rechnen. Und in einem andern Hrsaal durften die Taschenrechner benutzen oder die Aufsicht fragen...  :Wand: 

Ich will nicht Psyche lernen... Irgendwie ist das doch mehr, als ich gedacht hab... und so neeervig... ich find ja immer ganz besonders schn, wenn man Definitionen fr irgendwas relativ selbstverstndliches lernen muss... Wissenschaft und so. Na ja. Morgen ists ja vorbei.
Nur noch vier Tage, nur noch vier Tage!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Ich will nicht Psyche lernen... Irgendwie ist das doch mehr, als ich gedacht hab... und so neeervig... ich find ja immer ganz besonders schn, wenn man Definitionen fr irgendwas relativ selbstverstndliches lernen muss...


Hast du Altklausuren? 
Ansonsten find ich die Folien eigentlich ganz nett, sofern er sie nicht gendert hat... die konnte man damals echt am Vorabend auf'm Klo lesen  :hmmm...: 
Bei uns gab's vorher ein Repetitorium, und es wurde eigentlich nur das gefragt, was er dort ausdrcklich erwhnt hat. Im fnften Semester ist es genau das gleiche, da sind auch nur drei oder vier Leute durchgefallen, und die hatten dann in der Nachklausur ne eins.

----------


## Zanza

Ja, eine Altklausur hab ich, eine Freundin hat wohl auch noch welche, aber sie hatte gestern Abend ein Date und jetzt erreich ich sie nicht  :Grinnnss!: 
So viel Sorgen mach ich mir auch nicht um die Klausur, die Folien sind wirklich sehr nett!
Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich dann doch nur die Sachen lernen, die er in der Wiederholung erzhlt hat... da war der Hrsaal pltzlich mal wieder voll...
Na ja, ich hab ja noch ganze 24 Stunden, da geht noch einiges, fr Zellbio haben ja auch sechs Tage gereicht (bzw. ich hoffe, dass es gereicht hat...)
Gleich erstmal evaLuna stempeln lassen, dann hab ich das schonmal weg fr dieses Semester und muss nicht am letzten Termin in der langen Schlange stehen... hab das gestern Abend noch ganz brav nach zwei Glsern Wein ausgefllt...  :bhh: 
(Und den Wein htte ich fast nicht bekommen... Wir waren mit meinen Eltern und meiner Schwester essen und meine Mutter wollte nen Wein bestellen, woraufhin ich gesagt hab, joa, ich wrd mittrinken. Daraufhin hat mich der Kellner ganz komisch angeguckt und gefragt, ob ich denn alt genug wre... Ja... war ich... darf man nicht eigentlich in Begleitung der Eltern schon mit 14 Wein oder Bier trinken? Oder haben die das auch jetzt gendert? Seit ich legal trinken darf, wei ich sowas nicht mehr...  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Jemine

Die paar Tage sitzt du doch auf einer Pobacke ab und danach  :Party:

----------


## netfinder

> Daraufhin hat mich der Kellner ganz komisch angeguckt und gefragt, ob ich denn alt genug wre... Ja... war ich... darf man nicht eigentlich in Begleitung der Eltern schon mit 14 Wein oder Bier trinken? Oder haben die das auch jetzt gendert? Seit ich legal trinken darf, wei ich sowas nicht mehr...  )


Wie alt biste denn?^^

----------


## leofgyth77

yay zanza! mir passiert das auch immer!
"samma denn scho 16?"
irgendwann ist mir dann leicht entnervt rausgerutscht "mir san scho 22"
aber hey...spter schaun mal alle aus wie alte schachteln und wir knnen uns an unserem jugendlichem aussehen erfreuen!

----------


## Zanza

21 bin ich schon... Also schon seit mehreren Jahren alt genug, um Wein zu trinken  :Grinnnss!: 
Meistens kann ich auch im Supermarkt kaufen, was ich will und niemand will meinen Ausweis sehen... bin aber letztens auch mal bei nem Sixpack Mischbier gefragt worden... na ja. Hab mich halt gut gehalten.
Die Reaktion find ich aber gut... vorallem sehr lustig zu lesen auf Bayrisch (oder ist das Frnkisch?)!

Weiter gehts mit Psyche... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Jemine

Ich warte auf den Moment, wo ich mal keinen Perso zeigen mu. Ich ich dann in eine tiefe Krise strze, weil ich mal nicht mehr wie selbstverstndlich fr unter 18 gehalten werde?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ach, ihr habts gut, seit ich regelmig von 18jhrigen gesiezt werde, fang ich an mich wirklich wirklich alt zu fhlen.  :hmmm...: 


Noch 4 Tage bis Chemie..........und zwischendurch am Mittwoch mal noch Bio, aber das drfte nicht so schlimm werden.

----------


## Adrenalino

> Ach, ihr habts gut, seit ich regelmig von 18jhrigen gesiezt werde, fang ich an mich wirklich wirklich alt zu fhlen.


Ich wurde letzte Woche von ner Studentin in der Bib gesiezt...  :Aufgepasst!:  
Was luft da falsch!? 
Vermutlich in 14Tagen Physikum...

----------


## leofgyth77

> 21 bin ich schon... Also schon seit mehreren Jahren alt genug, um Wein zu trinken 
> Meistens kann ich auch im Supermarkt kaufen, was ich will und niemand will meinen Ausweis sehen... bin aber letztens auch mal bei nem Sixpack Mischbier gefragt worden... na ja. Hab mich halt gut gehalten.
> Die Reaktion find ich aber gut... vorallem sehr lustig zu lesen auf Bayrisch (oder ist das Frnkisch?)!
> 
> Weiter gehts mit Psyche...


hihi, nee ist schon bayerisch..niederbayerisch..obwohl man das da nich so rauslesen kann.
so, fr heute fertig mit psycho..ich leide mit dir. das ist alles so gesunder menschenverstand und deswegen weigert sich alles in mir, das auswendig zu lernen.
ich mach dann mal mit physio weiter. die niere ruft...

----------


## Rhiannon

@leofgyth: Niederbayerisch? Cool. Auch mein Heimatdialekt. Viel "Spa" weiterhin mit Physio!

----------


## leofgyth77

wo kommst du denn her???
ja, ist schon mit abstand der schnste bayerisch dialekt hehe

----------


## Rhiannon

Ich komm aus dem schnen Guboden, genauer gesagt aus der Nhe von Straubing. Und du?

----------


## leofgyth77

ich komm aus der nhe von kelheim (befreiungshalle..weltenburger donaudurchbruch, weltenburger dunkles,...)
ist ja fast schon oberpfalz...aber wir reden natrlich noch schn.
meine mama zieht jetz dann allerdings nchstes jahr nach regensburg..ich hoffe mal meine kleine schwester nimmt dann ned den dialakt dort an...

straubing find ich brigens total nett..war schon oft dort. nur aufm guboden fest war ich noch nie..aber das wird sich noch ndern hehe

----------


## Autolyse

> yay zanza! mir passiert das auch immer!
> "samma denn scho 16?"
> irgendwann ist mir dann leicht entnervt rausgerutscht "mir san scho 22"
> aber hey...spter schaun mal alle aus wie alte schachteln und wir knnen uns an unserem jugendlichem aussehen erfreuen!


Mittlerweile begre ich das ausdrcklich, dass ich kein Bier kaufen kann ohne mich ausweisen zu mssen, schlielich empfinde ich das durchaus als Kompliment fr 8 Jahre jnger gehalten zu werden, wenn das so bleibt, dann sehe ich mit 46 aus wie 30. TipTop.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Mittlerweile begre ich das ausdrcklich, dass ich kein Bier kaufen kann ohne mich ausweisen zu mssen, schlielich empfinde ich das durchaus als Kompliment fr 8 Jahre jnger gehalten zu werden, wenn das so bleibt, dann sehe ich mit 46 aus wie 30. TipTop.


*g* da schliee ich mich gerne an! Eine der komischsten Situationen die letzten Monate: Beim Kauf der Emergency Room Staffel 14 Box. Jungspund (Azubi im ersten Jahr oder so, msste selbst 17 evtl mittlerweile 18 sein) an der Kasse: "Sind wir denn schon 16?" Ich: "Ums genau zu nehmen bin ich schon 24". Es war ihm sehr peinlich. Einfach herrlich.


Zanza, wie luft Psyche?

----------


## Jemine

Ja, manchmal sind solche Situationen einfach kstlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach Leute, ich bin soooo mde, knnte den ganzen Tag nur pennen, hab eben schon so viel geschlafen, was ist nur los?
Dabei sollte ich doch Bio lernen! *ghn*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ja, manchmal sind solche Situationen einfach kstlich 
> 
> Ach Leute, ich bin soooo mde, knnte den ganzen Tag nur pennen, hab eben schon so viel geschlafen, was ist nur los?
> Dabei sollte ich doch Bio lernen! *ghn*



Na auf gehts! Wenigstens ein bisschen!  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Ich krieg die Augen den ganzen Tag schon kaum auf  :was ist das...?: 
Aber *seufz* ok... *seufz*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich krieg die Augen den ganzen Tag schon kaum auf 
> Aber *seufz* ok... *seufz*


Oder du machst nen Power-Nap und dann noch n bisschen was. Alternativ, wei ja nicht, wann du Klausur hast: schlaf dich aus

----------


## Jemine

Dieser Tag ist ein einziger Power-Nap  :hmmm...: 
Klausur ist erst am 30.07. (Nachschreibetermin, weil ich krank war) aber ich fang auch die Woche noch KPP (wenn denn der Arzt Mittwoch das ok gibt) an und da wirds dann wieder eng mit viel, genug aber in Ruhe lernen.  :Keks: 
Bin irgendwie nicht fit...

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, was hattest/hast du denn?  :grrrr....:  Wnsche dir gute Besserung!

Tja, wies mit Psyche luft, gute Frage... ich glaub, ich kann schon einiges... aber ich kann mir irgendwie nichts drunter vorstellen, die einzig existierende Altklausur ist von 2006 und die andere hat sich als Zusammenstellung von "Beispielklausuraufgaben" aus ebenjener Klausur von 2006 rausgestellt... Hm. Ach, passt schon irgendwie! Da kann man sich ja einiges auch einfach denken.

----------


## Jemine

Hm, lngere Geschichte... Hoffe nur, dass ich Mittwoch nicht noch lnger krankgeschrieben werde, denn dann wirds mit dem KPP eng und der nchste Bio-Termin wr dann Anfang Oktober und da mu ich ja nochmal fr die Kemie  ::-dance:  ran und das Anatestat nachholen, bei dem ich auch krank war. Allein der Gedanke daran stresst mich schon wieder  :Oh nee...:

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, denk einfach mal nicht an das, was alles noch kommt. schn schritt fr schritt. und wenn der arzt nicht grnes licht gibt, dann schau lieber auf dich selbst.
du wirst deinen weg auch so machen!
ich wnsch dir das beste!


ich muss jetz mal loswerden, dass ich das wirklich super hier finde. es ist echt schn, wenn die leute sich so fr einen freuen oder sich mit einem mitrgern. das tut grad eben whrend der prfungszeit sehr gut (:
in diesem sinne wnsche ich allen eine gute nacht und denjenigen, die noch lernen, frohes und erfolgreiches schaffen!

----------


## Zanza

> ich muss jetz mal loswerden, dass ich das wirklich super hier finde. es ist echt schn, wenn die leute sich so fr einen freuen oder sich mit einem mitrgern. das tut grad eben whrend der prfungszeit sehr gut (:
> in diesem sinne wnsche ich allen eine gute nacht und denjenigen, die noch lernen, frohes und erfolgreiches schaffen!


 :Meine Meinung:  Genau das hab ich auch schon gedacht  :Grinnnss!:  Und mehr hab ich da eigentlich auch nicht hinzuzufgen...


Ich wei nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich zu viel Psycho gelernt hab heute oder obs wirklich lustig ist, aber ich musste eben total lachen, als ich das nochmal mit meinem Freund durchgegangen bin...
"Lernen ist relativ berdauernde Vernderung von Verhalten oder Verhaltenspotential eines Subjekts in einer bestimmten Situation durch wiederholtes Erfahren dieser Situation, sofern diese nicht durch Reifung, angeborene Reaktionsmuster oder momentane Zustnde (Mdigkeit, Trunkenheit, Triebzustnde) erklrbar ist."
--> "Oh guck mal, der Max hat gelernt, wie man Frauen angrbt!"
"Nein, das hat er nicht gelernt, das ist durch seine momentane Trunkenheit und seine Triebzustnde erklrbar!"  :bhh: 

Oder auch dieses Bobo-Doll-Experiment zum Modelllernen... Zeigste nen paar Kindern nen Film, in dem ein Erwachsener ne Puppe verprgelt und hinterher nen Keks kriegt und lsste die Kinder dann mit soner Puppe alleine, zack, verprgeln die die Puppe... Sagste denen dann, hey, hasse toll gemacht, wennde die jetzt nochmal so RICHTIG verprgelst, krisse nen Keks, zack, hauen die nochmal so fest drauf. Erstaunlich!

Hm. Ich glaube, ich hab in der Tat zu viel gelernt und bin jetzt ebenfalls ein Fall fr die Psychologen...
Bin mal gespannt auf die Klausur morgen...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsch dir viel erfolg!
ich hab hab am mittwoch abend psych-soz.
die 4. semestler haben ne unterschriften aktion gemacht, weil sie alle nicht fertig wurden, und wenn man nicht fertig wurde, ist man praktisch durchgefallen..bei denen hngt ja das physikum dran.
und eben hat mir meine nachbarin gesagt, dass wohl 80% der erstsemestler durchgefallen sind, weils so schwer war. bei uns sind damals ganze 13 leute durchgefallen..voll krass!
ich hoff, dass die dann wenigstens unsere klausur nicht so schwer machen....

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hey Zanza, viel Glck fr Psyche.
Hab schon wieder vergessen, wann die heute ist, deswegen frag ich gleich: wie wars?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Die ist um 11, also noch ein bisschen... Hab heut nacht von dem Mist getrumt... nicht schn. Aber wird schon... irgendwie.

----------


## Rhiannon

Zanza, ich drck dir auch die Daumen (bist ja sicher grad dabei, wenns um 11 los ging)


Und damit zurck zur nukleophilen und radikalischen Substitution....  :dagegen:

----------


## Elena1989

Hey, Zanza. Ich hab leider verschlafen heut morgen, drum bin ich nciht mehr dazu gekommen, dir noch Glck zu wnschen  :Blush: 
Ich hoffe, Psycho ist gut gelaufen!!

@Rihannon: Oh, nucleophile und radikalische Substitution?  Die kommen mir bekannt vor... Ich sollte jetzt eigentlich auch Chemie lernen (am Samstag is Klausur), aber das is sooooooooo schrecklich ^^

----------


## Rhiannon

@Elena: Oh ja, Chemie ist nicht schn. Bei mir ist es am Freitag soweit. Aber ich rechne fest damit im September nochmal mitschreiben zu "drfen", auch wenns natrlich schner wre wenn nicht. Aber da bruchte ich echt Glck mit der Aufgabenstellung.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Oh ja, Chemie ist nicht schn. Bei mir ist es am Freitag soweit. Aber ich rechne fest damit im September nochmal mitschreiben zu "drfen", auch wenns natrlich schner wre wenn nicht. Aber da bruchte ich echt Glck mit der Aufgabenstellung.


Jaja ^^ Ich rechne auch mit einer Wiederholung im Oktober  :Grinnnss!:  habt ihr denn jetzt ne gemischte Chemieklauur? Also: Anorganik und Organik zusammen? (Hab nmlich bisher noch von keiner Uni gehlrt, die so wie wir zwei Semester CHemie haben und zwei ganz bse Chemieklausuren schreiben  :Grinnnss!: )
Ich hoffe fr dich, dass es bei dir nur eine bse Chemieklausur ist  :Big Grin:   das ist schlimm genug  :hmmm...:  Ich drck dir auf alle Flle die Daumen, muss ja nicht nochmal sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ja, wir haben Anorganik und Organik in einer Klausur. Allerdings mit der Spezialitt, dass wir in jedem Teilbereich ne Mindestpunktzahl erzielen mssen, um zu bestehen. Also je 12 Punkte Minimum jeweils in AC und OC bei insgesamt 30 Punkten zum Bestehen. Ich denk, AC sollte zu machen sein (der war immer leichter in den Altklausuren), aber ich wrd mich so rgern, wenn ich dann trotz 30 Punkten insgesamt durchfalle, nur weil ich in der Organik blo 8 oder 10 oder schlimmstenfalls 11 hab.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ja, wir haben Anorganik und Organik in einer Klausur. Allerdings mit der Spezialitt, dass wir in jedem Teilbereich ne Mindestpunktzahl erzielen mssen, um zu bestehen. Also je 12 Punkte Minimum jeweils in AC und OC bei insgesamt 30 Punkten zum Bestehen. Ich denk, AC sollte zu machen sein (der war immer leichter in den Altklausuren), aber ich wrd mich so rgern, wenn ich dann trotz 30 Punkten insgesamt durchfalle, nur weil ich in der Organik blo 8 oder 10 oder schlimmstenfalls 11 hab.


Oh, DAS ist ja auch ne tolle Sache.. Was sich diese Chemiker immer einfallen lassen...  :was ist das...?:  Ich drck dir auf alle Flle ganz fest die Daumen, ich finde, so ein Chemieschein ist goldwert  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir haben wie gesagt zwei Klausuren, in denen es jeweils 70 Punkte zu erreichen gibt. Man braucht 40 Punkte zum bestehen, wenn man im Praktikum Pluspunkte gesammelt hat, muss man aus Praktikum und Klausur 60 Punkte erreichen, muss aber mindestens 35 Punkte in der Klausur haben. Jaa.. das ist auch ne komplizierte Geschichte ^^

Ich hab Anorganik ja auch nachgeschrieben (so wie 120 weitere aus meinem Semester ^^ von 180  :hmmm...: ) und hab mit 43 Punkten bestanden.. Problem war nur: Ich konnte Anorganik wirklich richtig gut zum Klausurzeitpunkt. Von Organik kann ich das nicht behaupten.. Von demher rechne ich auch eher mit der Nachholklausur im Herbst...

----------


## Rhiannon

Dann drck ich dir am Samstag auch mal fest die Daumen, dass der Chemie-Gott ein Einsehen hat und du doch bestehst. 

Euer System klingt ja auch frchterlich kompliziert, wenn man nicht drinsteckt und sich damit befasst hat. Wir haben unser Praktikum erst nach der Klausur (natrlich schon toll immer ber Reaktionen zu hren, die man noch nie gesehen hat....) und man darf auch nur teilnehmen, wenn man die Klausur besteht. Der erste Termin wr in der ersten Augustwoche fr die Glcklichen, die jetzt durchkommen. Dann aber 5 Tage lang jeweils 9-18 Uhr.

----------


## Elena1989

> Dann drck ich dir am Samstag auch mal fest die Daumen, dass der Chemie-Gott ein Einsehen hat und du doch bestehst. 
> 
> Euer System klingt ja auch frchterlich kompliziert, wenn man nicht drinsteckt und sich damit befasst hat. Wir haben unser Praktikum erst nach der Klausur (natrlich schon toll immer ber Reaktionen zu hren, die man noch nie gesehen hat....) und man darf auch nur teilnehmen, wenn man die Klausur besteht. Der erste Termin wr in der ersten Augustwoche fr die Glcklichen, die jetzt durchkommen. Dann aber 5 Tage lang jeweils 9-18 Uhr.


Oh ja, das ist kompliziert ^^ Wir haben es auch alle erst so im Januar / Februar verstanden  :hmmm...: 

Ihr drft das Praktikum nur machen, wenn ihr die Klausur bestanden habt? Wie furchtbar.. Ist ja auch wirklich recht sinnlos, ne Klausur ber Reaktionen zu schreiben, von denen man noch nie gehrt hat.
Und 09 - 18 Uhr klingt ja schrecklich.. WIr hatten 10 mal normal unter der Woxche (5 mal im ersten und 5 mal im zweiten Semester) von 13 - 18:00 (offiziell, waren aber dieses Semester immer um 17:00 fertig.) Aber den ganzen tag.. Oh Gott..
Ich wnsch dir aber trotzdem, dass du das jetzt gleich im August hinter dich bringen kannst und dass der Chemie - Gott auch zu dir sehr nett ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Da ich ja am Chemie-Gott noch zweifle, werd ich wohl mal wieder zu meinen unglaublich tollen und bersichtlichen  :kotzen:  Vorlesungsfolien zurckkehren und mir noch ein paar mehr Seiten ber Stereochemie reinziehen. So richtig klar ist mir der Enantionmere- und Diastereomere-Kram ja noch nicht (und wirds wahrscheinlich auch niemals werden, aber versuchen kann mans ja).

Dir auch noch viel "Freude" beim Lernen! (Mal sehen wie lang ich diesmal durchhalte, ehe ich dringend und unbedingt nach Mails schauen oder was essen oder den Boden fegen muss.....)

----------


## Zanza

:kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen: 

So. Es wrde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir ne Durchfallquote von 80% in dieser psycho Psycho-Klausur haben.  :kotzen: 
Ich geh noch nen bisschen  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> So. Es wrde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir ne Durchfallquote von 80% in dieser psycho Psycho-Klausur haben. 
> Ich geh noch nen bisschen


Oh je, Zanza, das tut mir leid.. So fiese Klausuren sind immer *******.. Aber vielleicht hat's ja doch noch gereicht? Ich drck dir die Daumen!!

----------


## Zanza

Na ja, es war mehr so wie Lotto, nur muss man aus 49 nicht 6, sondern 29 richtige haben... Die MC-Fragen waren echt so saufies... Aber ein bis zwei sind auch schon raus, hab ich gehrt, weils mehrere richtige gab.
Wenn ich Glck hab, hats gereicht, ansonsten... am 3. August nochmal antanzen... fr PSYCHE!!! Das kanns doch echt nicht sein.  :kotzen: 
Hab jetzt auch keinen Bock mit Biometrie anzufangen. Ist doch alles kacke. MANNO!!! Ich frag mich auch, ob nur alle erzhlt haben, dass das so einfach wre oder ob unsere Klausur wirklich so schwer war. Freitag gibts die Ergebnisse... :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

ach man...das tut mir leid fr dich!
was spinnen die ganzen psycho-leute denn jetz auf einmal? 
ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen, dass du doch bestanden hast!
ich schreib ja morgen und wir bekommen unsere ergebnisse erst im SEPTEMBER.

----------


## Zanza

Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass eure Psycholeute nicht so psycho werden  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich mach jetzt grad Biometrie, irgendwie ists schn, endlich mal wieder ein bisschen was mit klaren Regeln zu machen. Man sucht sich die Formel raus und tippts in den Taschenrechner, feddich ab, kommt nen Ergebnis raus.
Gleich nochmal kurz in die Stadt und nen Geschenk kaufen und heut abend dann mit allen Leuten ein bisschen weg gehen... Wird sicher nett!
Und die Biometrieklausur ist wenigstens auch schon um acht Uhr morgens und dann bis neun. Vielleicht kann ich alle dazu berreden, danach frhstcken zu gehen... hmm. Mal schaun.

Also, leo, du schreibst jetzt morgen Tscho und Donnerstag Physio, richtig? Und Elena am Samstag Chemie? Rhiannon schreibt auch noch Chemie... Muss mal grad meinen Daumendrckplan hier auf die Reihe bekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ach, Zanza, das ist ja bld mit der Psychoklausur. Drck trotzdem die Daumen, dass es vielleicht reicht!


Ich hab soooooooooo keine Lust mehr. Aber zumindest durchlesen muss ich mir die Bio-Sachen fr morgen nochmal. Langsam verfluch ich mich, dass ich im Praktikum (freie Zeiteinteilung) nicht disziplinierter war. Dann htt ich das im Juni schon schreiben knnen und msste nicht jetzt noch ran. Aber egal, soll angeblich leicht sein und wenn nicht, mach ichs im Oktober nach dem KPP nochmal.

Drck natrlich auch schon mal allen die Daumen, die morgen mit irgendwas dran sind!

----------


## leofgyth77

hehe, ja ist schon kompliziert geworden mit den ganzen terminen.
aber meine hast du richtig. langsam macht mein hirn total dicht.
physio lernen war heut auch nich so effizient, weil das doofe teufelchen mir immer zugebrllt hat: lasses halt gleich, du packst es ja eh ned
dafr mach ich jetz mal weiter psych-soz. die altklausuren sind ja schon fast lcherlich leicht..aber nachdem die ganzen erstis jetz auch durchgefallen sind, lern ichs lieber gescheid...weil ich fands im 1. semester auch ziemlich leicht....
und ich denk ned, dass die jetzigen erstis doofer sind als wir.

----------


## Zanza

Habt ihr das mehrmals? Ich war gestern schon ganz verwirrt von deinem Post, wer alles durchgefallen ist...
Und ich wnsch dir, dass du vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen effektiv Physio lernen kannst!

----------


## Rhiannon

Hach, hab ich mal erwhnt, wie sehr ich die Nachbarskinder beneide, die den halben Tag unten in ihrem Pool sind, spielen und einfach nur laut sind? Ich will auch nochmal 7 sein und Grundschulferien haben und 6 Wochen lang nichts, aber auch gar nichts tun auer meine Nachbarn mit meinem Gebrll zu "unterhalten"......

Ich geh dann mal wieder Bio nachlesen!

----------


## Jemine

Ach ja, die Kemie...  ::-oopss:  Viel Glck allen Chemie-geplagten! Und Tscho (hihi, hab mich kstlich ber die Schreibweise amsiert) und Physio-geplagten drck ich auch die Daumen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich mu noch Bio machen *grummel*

----------


## Jauheliha

Oh Gott, Zanza, jetzt bin ich aber geschockt!  :was ist das...?:  
Und hab ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen....  :Nixweiss: 

War's wirklich SO schlimm?? Na, wart mal ab, vielleicht vertust du dich nur! Ich wsste nicht, warum der G. auf einmal so hart bewerten sollte.... bei uns im Semester haben auch einige geflucht, das wei ich noch, und nachher sind wirklich fast alle beim ersten Mal durchgekommen! Die haben sich beim Korrigieren wirklich die Punkte zusammengesucht, weil sie niemanden durchfallen lassen wollten! (das ist der Vorteil von freien Fragen in Klausuren  :hmmm...: )

Das wird schon gereicht haben!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Elena1989

@Zanza: Ja, Samstag Chemie ist richtig. Freitag ist noch SOzi und Montag dann Physik, aber das wird schon hinhauen  :Grinnnss!: 
Was ist eigentlich Biometrie? das sagt mir jetzt so spontan mal gar nichts...

@Rhiannon: Ja, die Grundschulferien waren schon ne schne Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab ja heute nur drei Stunden Chemie durchgehalten (ja, ich wei, zu wenig... Aber Chemie is einfach soooooo furchtbar) und hab die restliche Zeti damit verbracht, ganz viel tolle Musik auf meinen Computer zu ziehen ^^ Das war definitv besser als Chemie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

@ Jauheliha: Ja, ich glaube, es war wirklich so schlimm... und ich hab NICHT nur abends auf dem Klo das Repetitorium gelesen, sondern wirklich nen ganzen Tag gelernt... es gab auch nur vier oder fnf Freitextfragen, der Rest war komplett MC... und was fr Fragen... ich bin echt mal gespannt. Die Freitextfragen konnte ich auch bis auf eine komplett und sicher beantworten, aber die anderen Fragen waren blde bis fies. Wie die Skinner Box in echt hie zum Beispiel... in seinen Folien steht "Skinner Box". Nix mit sonstigen Bezeichnungen... Musst auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Gewissen haben  :hmmm...: 
Morgen gibts erstmal Zellbioergebnisse.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Habt ihr das mehrmals? Ich war gestern schon ganz verwirrt von deinem Post, wer alles durchgefallen ist...
> Und ich wnsch dir, dass du vielleicht doch noch ein bisschen effektiv Physio lernen kannst!


ja, wir haben das groe glck, dass wir im 1., 3. und 4. semseter psych-soz haben drfen. schn, gell?!
1. und 3. semester waren halt bis jetz immer total stressfrei, viertes dann halt bisschen anspruchsvoller. und auf einem haben die ne meise bekommen....
so. letzter tag lernen heute....
heut um 5 bekommen wie die biochemie ergebnisse..um viertel nach 6 ist klausur. wrdet ihr euch die ergebnisse anschaun? mir ist ja nich so gut gegangen..allerdings bin ich auch ein unglaaaaaaaaublich neugieriger mensch...

----------


## Rhiannon

@leo: ich wrd schauen, trotz Klausur danach. Wr fr alles andere viel zu neugierig und wrd mir dann blo in der Klausur berlegen, wie die Ergebnisse der anderen Klausur sein knnten.


Ich bin dann mal ab zu Bio. Mal sehen, ob die Klausur echt so leicht ist wie die anderen sagen, die sie schon hinter sich haben.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen!
ja, ich denke ich werde schauen...ich halts glaub ich sonst nicht aus. verdammte neugierde (:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich bin dann mal ab zu Bio. Mal sehen, ob die Klausur echt so leicht ist wie die anderen sagen, die sie schon hinter sich haben.


Viel Glck!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ leo: Ich persnlich wrde die Ergebnisse erst nach der Klausur ansehen.  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich kann allerdings auch meine Neugierde soweit in Zaum halten, dass ichs noch zwei Stunden spter nachsehen kann. Bei mir wre es nmlich andersrum, wenn ich wsste, dass ich zB durchgefallen bin, wrde mich das zu sehr von der anstehenden Klausur ablenken. Natrlich ist Ungewissheit auch nicht toll, aber wre jetzt fr mich das kleinere bel (vor allem dann, wenn ich eh schon ein schlechtes Gefhl htte)  :bhh:

----------


## Zanza

Hm, jetzt hab ich das viel-Erfolg-wnschen verschlafen fr Rhiannon... ich hoffe, es lief soweit gut!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ob ich die Ergebnisse angucken wrde, ist ne gute Frage... ich glaub schon. Musst dann einfach beides positiv sehen - wenn du bestanden hast: "Super, jetzt hab ich schon BC bestanden, jetzt auch noch die letzten beiden Klausuren und ich hab Ferien!" oder "Mist, BC nicht bestanden, na ja, dann schreib ich die hier jetzt gut, dann muss ich nur noch BC nochmal schreiben."
Keine Ahnung, ob das so klappt, aber ich wr viel zu nervs wegen der Ergebnisse, ich knnt dann gar nichts anderes mehr machen...
Aber es ist nett, dass die euch ne Uhrzeit sagen, wann ihr die bekommt, bei mir ist jetzt wieder zweimintliches Posteingangs-Aktualisieren angesagt, weil wir nur wissen, dass wir die Ergebnisse im Laufe des Tages bekommen... Und zwischenzeitlich noch Biometrie lernen...
Morgen um neun ist alles vorbeeeei! Hoffentlich.

----------


## Rhiannon

Bio vorbei und es war entweder wirklich so einfach (war nach 20 Minuten fertig) oder ich hab nur Mist geschrieben. Aber ich tippe eher drauf, dass es so einfach war. Die Biologen sind ja bei der Klausur bisher auch immer echt nett gewesen. Freitag wei ich mehr.

Und jetzt sollte ich wieder an die bse bse Chemie gehen, hab aber noch gar keine Lust. Also erstmal ein bisschen Pause.

----------


## Zanza

Cool, das freut mich fr dich  :Grinnnss!:  Meistens kann man dann ja doch einigermaen einschtzen, wie so ne Klausur lief.
Wnsche dir jetzt viel Spa mit Chemie... wann schreibst denn du?
Bin so froh, dass ich das hinter mir habe...
Und merke grade, dass ich Statistik gut kann, bei Stochastik aber immer nen Knoten im Kopf bekomme... das war schon in der Schule so. Na ja, da muss mir gleich mein Freund helfen (auch wie in der Schule  :hmmm...:  ).

----------


## Rhiannon

Chemie kommt am Freitag um 14 Uhr. Da werd ich aber wohl die vollen 2 Stunden Zeit dann auch da sitzen. Es sei denn, ich kanns eh nicht.

Und wofr ist denn Stochastik? Muss ich das denn auch irgendwann nochmal wieder knnen? Ich dachte, ich htte Mathe hinter mir gelassen. Und das Statistikseminar im Erststudium ging so schn ohne Mathe ("Und dann geben wir das einfach in SPSS ein und gut.")

----------


## Zanza

Wir haben jetzt dieses Semester schon Biometrie, da muss man ein bisschen sowas knnen... Statistik geht ganz glimpflich ab, da hat man Rechenbltter, in die man alles stupide eintragen kann... aber in Stochastik gibts immer diese doofen Zeichen, mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann... anstatt dass die da mal vernnftige Sachen hinschreiben... Aber ist halb so wild. Ich muss mich nur dazu berwinden, damit anzufangen, das ist immer mein grtes Problem, wenn ich denke, dass ich irgendwas nicht kann... Na ja, und die Flchtigkeits-/Blondheitsfehler. 0*1 ist 1 und solche Sachen. Werde morgen alles in den Taschenrechner tippen, egal wie peinlich das ist. Sieht ja keiner  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Alles eintippen passt doch. Hauptsache, es stimmt am Ende. Da ist doch vollkommen egal, ob du 1+1 eingegeben hat oder nicht. Das wird dann schon.  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

rhiannon, freut mich, dass es gut lief!
ich hab die biochemie ergebnisse und hab mich ganz schn verschtzt..es ist seeeehr viel besser gelaufen als gedacht und ich bin jetzt ganz aufgedreht und hibbelig....
aber ich rei mich zusammen und schau mir psych-soz nochmal an ((:
und biometrie hrt sich bh an!

----------


## Zanza

@leo: Bestanden? Cooool  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch!

Ich hab Zellbio bestanden!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Und das sogar locker. Boah ist das genial!!! Ich freeeeu mich so!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance: 

(Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Zahnis viel hhere Durchfallquoten haben? Bei HM zind bei uns "nur" 30% durchgefallen, bei den Zahnis 50%... Komisch.)

Ttt... erwhnte ich schon, wie sehr ich mich freue?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo und Zanza: Super!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Rhiannon

> @leo und Zanza: Super!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!


Dem schlie ich mich an! Gratuliere!


Ich freu mich auch grad. Dank schlauem Youtube-Video hab ich endlich ein (gut zu merkendes) Bild vor Augen, was ne SN1- von ner SN2-Reaktion unterscheidet.

----------


## leofgyth77

zanza, ich gratuliere!

durchfallen kann man bei uns in biochemie erst nachm 4. semester. man schreibt 4 klausuren und muss in 3 150% erreichen und man muss auf jeden fall in der 3. 33 prozent haben (obwohl das wohl jetz gelockert wird, wenn man eh schon 150 % davor hatte)
ich brauch jezt nur noch 15%, kann also recht entspannt ins 4. semester gehen was biochemie anbelangt. ich kanns noch gar nicht  fassen, und bin immer noch total hibbelig. ich hoff, das legt sich spter in der klausur...
haaaach, warum bin ich so glcklich, so glcklich, so glcklich...

----------


## Zanza

Na das hrt sich doch gut an mit den 15%  :Grinnnss!:  Und auch 33% in einer Klausur mssten ja eigentlich schaffbar sein, oder?

Habe grade die Biometrie-Klausur vom letzten Jahr gerechnet und die war ja soooo einfach! Viel einfacher als diese bungsbltter. Ich hoffe mal, die Biometriker schlieen sich nicht dem allgemeinen Trend an, die Klausur dieses Jahr schwerer zu machen... aber die waren in den Praktika alle so nett... und haben ja die Altklausur auch selber als Probeklausur ins Netz gestellt... also passt das schon. Und wenns schwieriger wird, die bungsaufgaben waren auch zu schaffen. Hach ist das ein schnes Gefhl!

Drcke dir die Daumen fr Psycho, leo!

----------


## leofgyth77

danke frs daumendrcken...lief gut. also da msste schon viel schiefgegangen sein...aber bei psych-soz wei man das ja auch nie so.
bei mir ist einfach total die luft raus jetz und ic hwei nich, wie ich heute noch lernen soll oder berhaupt die konzentration fr morgen frh aufbringen soll..na ja.
jetz ess ich erstmal was (:

----------


## Zanza

Ach, wird schon gepasst haben  :Grinnnss!: 
Und wenn das morgen so wird wie Biochemie, dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen  :hmmm...: 
Guten Appetit! Ich muss jetzt auch mal was essen...

----------


## Jemine

:Top:  an alle mit guten Neuigkeiten  :Grinnnss!: 
Rihannon, kannst du den Chemie-Link mal posten, bitte?! Das wr suuuupi!

So, ich starte dann morgen mit leichter Versptung mein KPP, ich hoffe, es wird gut. Hab erstmal nen humanen Zwischendienst bekommen und mu erst um 10:00 anfangen, dann halt bis 18 Uhr. Da es aber morgen hier eh regnen soll, ist das ja auch nicht so wild.

Dafr hab ich jetzt Ohrenschmerzen und hoffe, dass die Ohrentropfen aus der Apotheke helfen und ich nicht doch deswegen auch noch zum Arzt mu *grummel*

Viel Glck fr alle Prflinge morgen!!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Hier bitteschn SN1/SN2-Filmchen Wnsch dir gute Besserung fr deine Ohren!


Allen Klausurschreiberlingen von morgen drck ich die Daumen!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

welcher Freak dreht solche Videos?!  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

lol diese melodie hab ich jetz bestimmt die ganze zeit whrend der klausur im kopf...
jemine, dich erwischts aber auch hart..ich wnsch dir ganz gute besserung und ne super kpp station!
so, ich wiederhol nochmal atmung und sure base und meine selbsterstellte fromelsammlung.
in ungefhr 5 stunden ist es endlich alles vorbei!

----------


## Rhiannon

Die Biologen sind schnell. Gestern Klausur geschrieben, eben Mail gekriegt, dass bestanden ist. Das motiviert doch gleich nochmal morgen auch noch Chemie zu bestehen *positive Autosuggestion an*


@leofgyth: Hoffe, es ist gut gelaufen!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Die Biologen sind schnell. Gestern Klausur geschrieben, eben Mail gekriegt, dass bestanden ist. Das motiviert doch gleich nochmal morgen auch noch Chemie zu bestehen *positive Autosuggestion an*
> 
> 
> @leofgyth: Hoffe, es ist gut gelaufen!


Glckwunsch zum Bestehen!  ::-winky: 


@ leo: wie sieht es bei dir aus? Fertig?

@ Jemine: viel spa beim KPP

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch zum bestehen!!

SEMESTERFEEEEEEEERIEN!

klausur lief ziemlich kacke. hab irgendwann resigniert und einfach irgendwo meine kreuze gemacht (nehmen wir mal c..ach ne, c haste schon so oft. na, dann nimmste halt b). irgendwo hab ich in mir drin einen kleinen funken hoffnung, dass ich vielleicht ein paar kreuze aus versehen richtig waren...oh mei. ich versteh sehr gut, dass da jedes semester so viele durchfallen. aber ist nicht schlimm, es gibt ne nachklausur.

----------


## Rhiannon

@leo: Hauptsache Ferien! Genie die erstmal!


Hab keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Chemieschrott. Ich mach drei Kreuze, wenns morgen 16 Uhr ist, selbst wenns nicht gut luft in den zwei Stunden davor. Aber Hauptsache erstmal Freiheit von der Tyrannei der Molekle!

----------


## Zanza

So.  :Grinnnss!: 
Erstmal Glckwunsch, Rhiannon!
Und leo, vielleicht wars ja wieder wie in BC und es hat doch noch irgendwie geklappt!

Meine Klausur heut morgen lief ganz gut, bestanden sollte es auf jeden Fall sein!
War dann eben noch mit zwei Freunden in der Klausureinsicht und einer davon hat tatschlich noch bestanden, obwohl er schon wieder nach Hause gehen und gar nicht mehr diskutieren wollte... tz... Aber das haben wir mit vereinten Krften dann doch noch hinbekommen, voll cool  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt gleich mach ich noch nen Pediatric Life Support Kurs und heute Abend muss auf jeden Fall auch irgendwie gefeiert werden... auch wenn ich ganz entspannt erst morgen sein werde, wenn (falls) ich Psyche bestanden hab... Vielleicht setzen die ja die Bestehensgrenze runter oder sowas... das wr schn...

----------


## -Julchen-

Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben! :Grinnnss!:  Oh mann, ich kann das Zeug langsam nichtmehr sehen, schreib aber erst am Samstag Klausur... :was ist das...?:  Ich freu mich soooo auf die lernfreie Zeit!!! Und am Samstag ist hier auch noch n Fest, da kann ich dann (hoffentlich) richtig feiern!!!  ::-winky:  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

Cool, dann haben wir ja bald alle das Semester geschafft!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance:  

Erster KPP-Eindruck:  :Top: 
Gab zwar heute superwenig zu tun aber wenigstens sind die Leute, die ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe, supernett  :Grinnnss!:  Das ist ja fast schon das Wichtigste!

Update Ohrenschmerzen: morgen frh doch zum Arzt  :kotzen:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Jemine: Oh nein, immernoch nicht besser? Musst du morgen arbeiten?

Schreibt denn wer noch spter als 24.7. die letzte Klausur? Ihr seid alle schon fertig....  ::-winky: 
Will auch!! :was ist das...?:  Mir fehlt einfach total die Motivation die letzten Tage! Und im Freibad ists einfach schner :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, mu morgen arbeiten (heut war ja erst der erste Tag!) und vorher geh ich halt nochmal zum Arzt.
Ich hab am 30.07. noch Bio-Nachklausur, weil ich zum regulren Termin krank war  :was ist das...?:  Also bin ich quasi als Letzte fertig  :bhh: 
Mir fehlt auch vllig die Bio-Motivation, aber wird schon!

----------


## Elena1989

> @Jemine: Oh nein, immernoch nicht besser? Musst du morgen arbeiten?
> 
> Schreibt denn wer noch spter als 24.7. die letzte Klausur? Ihr seid alle schon fertig.... 
> Will auch!! Mir fehlt einfach total die Motivation die letzten Tage! Und im Freibad ists einfach schner


Ja, ich!!! 26.07.  :Grinnnss!:  
Hab morgen Sozi., Samstag Chemie und am Montag dann Physik. 
Hab momentan auch kaum Motivation mehr, es ist so hei und grade Chemie ist so furchtbar langweilig...  :hmmm...: 
Aber wir packen das auch noch!! Bald ist vorbei!!

@Jemine: Ich wnsch dir noch gute Besserung!! Und viel Spa beim KPP (ich muss erst in einer Woche  :hmmm...: )

@Rihannon: Glckwunsch zu BIo! Und viel Glck morgen in Chemie!!

Ich bin ja nicht sonderlich optimistisch, was Chemie am Samstag angeht. Wenn man den Vorlesungsgngern glauben darf, ist er super schlecht gelaunt und sauer wegen den Evaluationsbgen...  Und wenn er sauer ist, ist das gaaaaar nicht gut...

----------


## Rhiannon

Schreibt morgen sonst noch wer irgendwas? Wenn ja, dann drck ich denjenigen die Daumen!


Hab mich eben nochmal von meinem Mann Strukturformeln abfragen lassen. Wei nicht, obs an der Uhrzeit liegt, aber was ich heut nachmittag noch konnte, ging jetzt grade gar nicht mehr  :Nixweiss:   Wird schon schief gehen morgen....

----------


## leofgyth77

so..nun isses passiert..ich bin durchgefallen. und das miese an der sache ist, dass ich 23 punkte hab (24 braucht man).
nja..ich htte es aber auch nicht verdient zu bestehen. im oktober ist dann die nachholklausur.
105 leute sind durchgefallen..106 haben bestanden. und damit sind wir wohl auch noch eines der besseren semester.
aber jetzt mach ich erstmal mindestens 4 wochen nix oder so...oder 3 (:
ich wnsch allen noch ganz viel erfolg!

----------


## Rhiannon

@leo: Mist, bei einem Punkt rgert man sich ja doch immer irgendwie (egal, ob mans als verdient oder unverdient empfindet). Wnsch dir trotzdem schne Ferien!


Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass das groe Zittern grade wegbleibt? Ich hab wunderbar geschlafen und bin kein Stck nervs, obwohl das heute die gefrchtetste Klausur des Semesters ist. Ich schiebs mal auf meine "Ich fall eh durch, also ist alles egal"-Gedanken.

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ leo: Mist, das ist rgerlich...

@ Rhiannon: Viel Glck! Wird schon werden  ::-bee:

----------


## Zanza

@leo: Oh Mist, das ist doof! In der Einsicht geht bei ner reinen MC-Klausur dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel, oder? Ach, nimms nicht so tragisch, jetzt hast du wenigstens vernnftig Zeit zum Lernen!  :Grinnnss!: 

@Jemine: Ich wnsch dir nochmal gute Besserung... du scheinst ja echt Pech zu haben mit dem Kranksein... Und viel Spa beim KPP, ich hoffe, du hast eine nette Station erwischt  :Grinnnss!: 

Oh je, ich war grad beim Vorstellungsgesprch fr den HiWi-Job im Erasmusbro... War ganz gut soweit, bis ich dann auf Spanisch was erzhlen sollte... da fiel mir dann nicht wahnsinnig viel ein. Das war so peinlich... was mich ein bisschen gerettet hat (vielleicht) war, dass die eine dann zu der anderen, die Spanierin (oder so) ist, sie solle mich doch was fragen und die dann meinte, ihr fiele auch nichts ein... Hm. Aber ansonsten wars echt nett und hrt sich auch gut an von dem, was man dann da so machen wrde.
Aber ich mach mir jetzt erstmal keine Hoffnungen, die hatten da doch nen relativ dicken Stapel an Bewerbungen... Anfang nchster Woche hre ich wenn dann was davon.
Jetzt erstmal auf die Psycheergebnisse warten... Oh man, ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich Glck hatte und unverdienterweise die Klausur doch noch bestanden hab... (Wobei, so unverdient wrs gar nicht, wenn die MC-Fragen Freitextfragen gewesen wren, htt ich die meisten beantworten knnen...)

Rhiannon, wie wars denn?

----------


## leofgyth77

hey hey,
ach..ich nehms sportlich mittlerweile. gestern wars nich so toll, aber mei. ist wahrscheinlic hwirklich das beste, dass ich durchgefallen bin und so die mglichkeit (okay..ich muss) hab den stoff nochmal schn langsam zu verinnerlichen. ist ja auch ein groer teil des physikums.

zanza, ich drck dir die daumen, dass das was wird mit dem job! hrt sich voll interessant an!
und natrlich auch, dass du psyche bestanden hast! wir mssen da noch bis 30. september warten (!!!!!). 
so, ich putz dann mal frhlich weiter. man meint gar nich, wie viel arbeit so ne kleine wohnung macht hihi

----------


## Elena1989

Oh Leo, das tut mir echt leid. Grade ein Punkt ist wirklich rgerlich!! 
Aber: Es gibt schlimmeres als Wiederholungsklausuren!!!

@Zanza: Ich frck dir die Daumen fr die HiWi -Stelle, vielleicht klappt's ja doch!

So, ich hab vorhin Sozi geschrieben und wre seeeeehr verwundert, wenn das nciht geklappt htte. Wr zwar auch irgendwie lustig, aber muss ja nicht sein  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Hi!

Brauch ein groes Wunder, damit das heute geklappt hat. War megascheie irgendwie......

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein..rhiannon, das tut mir leid!
aber ich dachte ja auch, dass biochemie in die hose gegangen ist, und dann war ich da sogar noch ziemlich gut!
ich hoff, dass es bei dir genauso luft!
nachdem meine bude jetzt picobello sauber ist, geh ich was essen (:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, die Leute auf meiner Station sind (bis jetzt) wirklich supernett  :Grinnnss!: 
Bunt gemischtes Programm, von orthopdischen OPs bis zu plastischer Chirurgie.
Wobei ich es wohl nie begreifen werde, warum Leute so einen Haufen Kohle fr 3kg weniger auf den Hften ausgeben...  ::-oopss:  Was man mit dem Geld alles anstellen knnte *trum*
Naja, egal  :Grinnnss!: 

Boah, leo, wie rgerlich! Mist!! Und Rihannon, vielleicht hats ja doch geklappt...

----------


## Rhiannon

Ach, ihr seid lieb, dass ihr mir Mut macht. Aber dazu bruchts schon ein greres Wunder, frcht ich.


@Jemine: berhaupt das Geld, was so in sinnfreie Schnheits-OPs fliet, da knnte man so viele Sachen machen...... (und mal ehrlich, wie viele knstliche Doppel-D-Schlauchbootlippe-Frauen braucht diese Welt?)

@leo: Guten Appetit dann mal!

----------


## Elena1989

@Rihannon: Ja, das ist schade. Aber: Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch. Ich war nach der Anorganik Wiederholungsklausur felsenfest berzeugt, dass es nicht gereicht hat (war ja auch ne bodenlose Unverschmtheit, diese Klausur) und hab dann doch mit 3 Punkten ber der Bestehensgrenze bestanden. 
Und wenn nicht: Es gibt schlimmeres als Chemie - Wiederholungsklausuren!!!! (das sagt dir jemand, der bereits eine Anorganik - Wiederholungsklausur hinter sich hat und mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Organik nochmal machen muss)
Also: Kopf hoch!

@Jemine: Auf was fr einer Station bist du denn, dass da auch plastische Chirurgie dabei ist? 
Ich kann's auch nciht verstehen, wie man da so viel Geld ausgeben kann.. Vor allem: Das Fett muss ja trotzdem irgendwo hin und setzt sich dann an anderen Stellen fest, wenn man zunimmt.. Organe.. Arme.. Beine... Bh...

----------


## Rhiannon

@Elena: irgendwie hab ich ja damit gerechnet, dass bei den Durchfallquoten auch fr mich ne Wiederholung "drin" ist, aber man rgert sich halt dann doch immer noch, wenns dann wirklich bld luft. Ich sehs positiv: wenns noch reicht, sollte ich vielleicht wieder glubig werden nach so nem Wunder und wenns nicht reicht, hab ich immerhin ne Woche mehr Ferien, wenn die anderen im Labor das Praktikum machen mssen.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: irgendwie hab ich ja damit gerechnet, dass bei den Durchfallquoten auch fr mich ne Wiederholung "drin" ist, aber man rgert sich halt dann doch immer noch, wenns dann wirklich bld luft. Ich sehs positiv: wenns noch reicht, sollte ich vielleicht wieder glubig werden nach so nem Wunder und wenns nicht reicht, hab ich immerhin ne Woche mehr Ferien, wenn die anderen im Labor das Praktikum machen mssen.


Das ist ne nette Einstellung  :Big Grin:  Wie hoch sind denn die Durchfallquoten bei euch?

----------


## Rhiannon

Tendieren so um die 70% rum

----------


## Jemine

Wir toppen die 70%  :bhh:

----------


## Elena1989

> Tendieren so um die 70% rum



Aha, ich sehe, bei euch ist Chemie genau so hbsch wie bei uns  :Big Grin:  Bei uns waren es in der ersten Anorganiklausur 75%, in der Anorganik - Wiederholungsklausur dann noch mal 60%  :Big Grin: 

@Jemine: In welchem Fach denn? Und mit welcher prozentzahl? Ich finde ja Durchfallquoten ber 50% allgemein echt furchtbar... Ich werde nie verstehen, warum solche Klausuren gestellt werden.

----------


## Jemine

Ebenfalls die Kemie mit schlanken 85%...  :Keks: 

Bin in ner Belegklinik, deswegen sind da auch solche platischen Sachen bei.
Aber ist interessant und gibt doch ne Menge zu gucken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

75 % Durchfallsquote in Biochemie...  ::-dance:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich kann mir ja gerade echt nicht helfen. Ich find die Durchfallquoten so krass bei euch.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Jemine

Ich kapier auch berhaupt nicht, was das soll?! Finden die Dozenten es irgendwie geil, mehr als das halbe Semester in der Nachklausur sitzen zu haben???

 :Keks:

----------


## Rhiannon

Bei uns solls gerchteweise am mangelnden Platzangebot im Chemiepraktikum liegen.....

----------


## Elena1989

Mangelndes Platzangebot im Chemiepraktikum? Das wr ja krass!

Bei uns liegt's daran, dass unser Dozent es toll findet, Nachholklausuren in VIER Hrslen zu schreiben. Und auerdem denkt er, wer sich Muskeltabellen merken kann, der kann sich auch chemische Verbindungen merken (hat er mal wrtlich im Praktikum gesagt).
Dann liegt's natrlich daran, dass wir einach nicht genug fr Chemie arbeiten (hat er auch gesagt ^^) und er uns natrlich optimal aufs Physikum vorbereiten will...
Und dann hngen die Klausuren natrlich stark von seiner Laune ab. Wenn er sauer ist, und das ist er leider sehr oft, dann werden die Klausuren auch dementsprechend... Ah ja, wir hassen ihn ^^
(In diesem Zusammenhang knnte man erwhnen, dass aus dem diesjhrigen 4. Semester 22 Leute das Physikum nicht mitschreiben drfen, weil sie die Anorganikklausur noch nicht bestanden haben...)

Aber allgemein versteh ich sowas nicht.. Das macht doch vor allem so viel Arbeit.. Ich mein, grade nicht Multiple Choice Klausuren (wie unsere Chemie - Klausuren zu 2/3 sind) sind doch schrecklich aufwendig zu korrigieren.. Ich versteh's nicht

----------


## Rhiannon

> Und auerdem denkt er, wer sich Muskeltabellen merken kann, der kann sich auch chemische Verbindungen merken (hat er mal wrtlich im Praktikum gesagt).


Ach ja, bei uns im Wahlblock Chemie: "Sie lernen doch alle so gerne auswendig. Dann knnen Sie ja jetzt mal die 20 Aminosuren auswendig lernen." Es gab nen Zusatzpunkte-Teil, wo sowas dran kommen kann... Klar, frs Auswendiglernen der Aminosuren werd ich auch unbedingt Zeit verwenden, wenn ich ncoh nicht mal die Standardsachen richtig kann.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ach ja, bei uns im Wahlblock Chemie: "Sie lernen doch alle so gerne auswendig. Dann knnen Sie ja jetzt mal die 20 Aminosuren auswendig lernen." Es gab nen Zusatzpunkte-Teil, wo sowas dran kommen kann... Klar, frs Auswendiglernen der Aminosuren werd ich auch unbedingt Zeit verwenden, wenn ich ncoh nicht mal die Standardsachen richtig kann.


Dafr gibt's bei uns noch nicht mal Zusatzpunkte. Ist zwingende Vorraussetzung  :Big Grin:  es gibt immer ein bis zwei Aufgaben in den Altklausuren, in denen man willkrlich ein Di oder Tripeptid oder irgendetwas anderes zeichnen muss, wofr man die Aminosuren braucht. (Besonders gern Gluthation oder in einer Aufgabe, die ich heute gemacht habe: 5 - Hydroxytryptophan, dass dann letztlich zu Melatonin wird ^^) Und ein Testat im Praktikum bestand selbstverstndlich nur aus den Aminosuren.. Sowas von sinnfrei.. Hab ja auch sonst nix zu tun...

----------


## Jemine

Zustzlich bitte noch die Einbuchstabenschreibweise der Aminosuren...

----------


## Elena1989

> Zustzlich bitte noch die Einbuchstabenschreibweise der Aminosuren...



Was ist denn das?

----------


## Jemine

Mut runter zur Tabelle scrollen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aminosuren
Das ist mal cool, oder? Wir mssen zu jeder AS noch diesen Einbuchstabencode knnen  :Wand: 

So, ich geh jetzt wat essen und dann noch ein bissl Bio machen...

----------


## Rhiannon

Was den Leuten nicht alles einfllt.....


Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass ich zumindest bei einer Aufgabe schon mal richtig geraten hab. Es war die Frage, welcher Naturstoffklasse Nikotin zuzuordnen ist. Und da bei solchen Fragen in Altklausuren immer "Alkaloid" richtig war, hab ich das heute auch einfach mal hingeschrieben, pur geraten. Und Wiki sagt, es ist richtig. Ein Punkt schon mal durch raten, sehr super!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Vielleicht hats dann ja noch gereicht! Durch Raten kann man weit kommen, wie ich festgestellt habe - hab Psyche bestanden!  :Grinnnss!:  Und zwar mit unverschmt vielen Punkten...  :bhh: 
Jetzt gehts erstmal feiern - Pathofete.  :Party:  Ich hoffe, es fngt nicht wieder an zu regnen...
Euch allen einen schnen Abend und dir viel Erfolg morgen, Elena! (Du schreibst doch morgen frh, oder vertu ich mich da?)

----------


## Elena1989

> Vielleicht hats dann ja noch gereicht! Durch Raten kann man weit kommen, wie ich festgestellt habe - hab Psyche bestanden!  Und zwar mit unverschmt vielen Punkten... 
> Jetzt gehts erstmal feiern - Pathofete.  Ich hoffe, es fngt nicht wieder an zu regnen...
> Euch allen einen schnen Abend und dir viel Erfolg morgen, Elena! (Du schreibst doch morgen frh, oder vertu ich mich da?)


Glckwunsch!!! Das freut mich wirklich riesig fr dich!!!!!  Raten ist toll, das hat mir schon einge Klausuren gerettet  :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt wnsch ich dir ganz viel Spa beim Feiern!!
Ja, morgen frh ist richtig  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

genau, rhiannon...vielleicht hats mit raten doch geklappt!
bei mir htts ja sogar fast mit physio hingehaun, dann hauts vielleicht bei dir hin!

also, chemie hrt sich ja richtig schei*e bei euch an. ich dachte wir wren schlimm...
wir haben nich ganz so ne hohe durchfallrate, aber dafr ist es praktisch unmglich die nachholklausur zu bestehen, da der da redox-gleichungen ber 3 zeilen nimmt...gern auch stoff reinnimmt, den er davor ausgelassen hat und solche spchen.
und wenn ich mich damals auf seine aussage verlassen htte, dann wr ich durchgefallen. ich versteh das gar nciht, wie man als prof, oder dozent oder sonst was, tipps fr die klausur geben kann (lernt das unbedingt, gibt ne ganze aufgabe mit 10 punkten!!!) und das dann nicht mit reinnimmt...
ich denk die chemiker sind halt traurig, und wollen jetzt so viele wie mglich in ihren abgrund ziehen (:

ein alter chemie prof von unserer uni hatte direkt bei erlangen nen blinddarmdurchbruch und ist dann weiter gefahren, weil er angst hatte, dass er nen alten studenten als arzt bekommen knnte...er wurde auch der ausbremser genannt....

----------


## Rhiannon

@Zanza: Glckwunsch zum Bestehen!

@Elena: Hab natrlich die Daumen gedrckt fr dich!

@leo: Das ist ja krass, dass man Angst hat an nen frheren Studenten zu geraten. Selbst wenn, der Student ist jetzt Arzt und lacht wahrscheinlich ber Chemie.... Unser Chemie-Prof hat brigens in Erlangen studiert und promoviert.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Die Chemiker kamen mir auch immer ziemlich verbittert rber. Die Chemieklausur war zwar fair (die genaue Durchfallquote kenn ich nicht), weil man mit viel Lernerei auf jeden Fall bestehen konnte, aber das Praktikum war absoluter Horror (und das ist ja Zugangsvorraussetzung zur Klausur). Die bescheuerten Protokollhefte wurden usserst bereifrig kontrolliert und wenn man Pech hatte konnte man es gleich 3 mal hintereinander neu schreiben. Und fr jeden dmlichen Fehler im Praktikum gabs total kindische Strafen. Einmal sollten wir 30 Kuchen mitbringen weil einer sein Reagenzglas nicht in die Splmaschine gestellt hatte. War natrlich klar, dass es dann eine vllig sinnbefreite Kollektivstrafe geben muss!
Also ich fr meinen Teil hatte eigentlich immer Spass an Chemie gehabt, aber ber das Ende des Praktikums war ich dann schon richtig froh! 

Wnsche euch allen, dass ihr die Chemie erfolgreich rumkriegt und dann "nur" noch Biochemie pauken msst, was ich ein bisschen besser finde sogar!  :Big Grin: 

Gru

----------


## Jemine

Das mit den Kuchen ist ja ein Witz... Also bei so manchen Sachen kann ich mir ja nur an den Kopf fassen.

Bei uns ist es genau andersrum: Ohne bestandene Klausur kein Praktikum und ohne Chemieschein komplett kein Biochemie  :Keks: 
Erst Praktikum und dann Klausur oder zeitgleich fnd ich es auch wesentlich sinnvoller  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Elena1989

Sooo... Vielen Dank frs Daumendrcken. Vermutlich hat's nicht geklappt, aber trotzdem Danke  :Smilie: 

also, ich fand die Klausur echt super schwer, ziemlich anders wie die Aktklausuren und es gab keine einzige Aufgabe, wo ich mir sicher war. Ich hatte durchgezhlt, wenn er mir auf alles Punkte gibt, von dem ich glaube, dass es stimmen knnte, htte ich 42 Punkte, ich brauch 40 ... Und da Sicher nicht alles davon richtig ist... Naja.. Auf ein Neues im November!

Ich geh dann mal aufrumen und dann Physik lernen...

----------


## Jemine

Hm, vielleicht hats ja gereicht... 
Ich sitz grad an Bio -> Genetik und irgendwie komm ich damit nur so mig zurecht. MiBi ist viel toller  :Love:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> MiBi ist viel toller


Nein ist es nicht, aber wir sprechen uns dann in 2 Jahren wieder!

----------


## Jemine

Doch ist es, die MTA wei das und liebt MiBi  :Love:

----------


## Zanza

Oh, Genetik fand und find ich immer schn  :Love: 

Ach Elena, das tut mir Leid, aber vielleicht hats ja wie in der Anorganik doch noch geklappt  :Grinnnss!:  Wann bekommt ihr denn die Ergebnisse? Und wann schreibst du noch Physik?

Ich kann noch gar nicht richtig fassen, dass ich jetzt tatschlich Ferien hab und nichts mehr tun brauche und einfach den ganzen Tag ohne schlechtes Gewissen lesen und Kaffee trinken und rumgammeln kann... aber es ist schn  :Grinnnss!: 
Und wenn ich das so von euch allen lese, bin ich echt froh ber unsere Chemiker... die waren zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber die Klausur war ok und wurde auch runtergesetzt, weil sonst so viele durchgefallen wren... und das Praktikum war nervig, aber wenn man Glck hatte (so wie wir) hatte man auch nette Assis, die einem Kekse angeboten haben und so getan haben, als wrden sie nicht merken, dass man sich die Versuche mit mehreren Gruppen aufgeteilt bzw. gar nicht gemacht hat, wenn in der Beschreibung schon stand "das Zeugs wird dunkelblau".
Gab aber auch bei uns ein paar, die an allem was zu meckern hatten und so.

----------


## Rhiannon

@Elena: vielleicht reichts ja doch noch. Ich drck mal die Daumen, dass es klappt. 

@Jemine: Bei uns auch: ohne bestanden Klausur kein Chemie-Praktikum und ohne Chemie-Schein kein Biochemie. Aber wenigstens ist Biochemie erst im 4. Semester, man kann also bis man bestanden haben muss zur Not 6 Mal Chemie schreiben, wenn man jedes Semester die 1. und Nachklausur mitschreibt.

----------


## Elena1989

Ach, ihr seid nett  :Smilie:  
ja, mit ganz viel Glck reicht's vielleicht, aber das wird schon verdammt eng. Und er korrigiert schon eher streng...
Ergebnisse gibt's in ca. 3 Wochen. Er korrigiert jetzt erst die 4. Semester wegen dem Physikum und dann die Zahnis wegen Vorphysikum. Und dann sind wir dran ;)

bei uns ist der Chemieschein Gott sei Dank keine Vorrausetzung fr Biochemie. Wr auch echt schlecht, da wir das ja schon im dritten haben, knnten ca. 80 Leute (von 180) Biochemie nicht belegen, das wr schon schlecht ^^

Physik ist am Montag. Laut den frheren Semestern reichen da aber 2 - 3 Stunden Vorbereitung fr, ich werd mir fnf gnnen, weil ich bei der mndlichen Nachprfung aller Vorraussicht nach nicht in der Stadt bin, sondern KPP mache ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

Jippie :Grinnnss!:  Hab die Integrierte bestanden!! Oh ich freu mich so, endlich auch Ferien!! Und ich muss mich nicht weitere zwei Monate mit dem Zeug rumschlagen :Top: 
Humangenetik war nicht soooo toll, sicher war ich mir bei 14 Fragen und 16 brucht ich, da hoff ich noch auf zwei Richtige beim Raten... Oder es wird ,wie die letzten Jahre auch, die Bestehensgrenze im Nachhinein noch runtergesetzt! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Aber wenn ich da durchgefallen bin, wrs nicht so tragisch, mehr als zwei Tage braucht man nicht, um die Krankheiten mit Heterozygotenfreqenz und Symptomen draufzuhaben. Und auerdem ist die Nachklausur erst im Oktober, kollidiert also nicht mit meinen Ferien :bhh:  Naja, am Mittwoch bin ich schlauer.
Oh mann, ich freu mich auch sooooo wahnsinnig aufs Nichtstun. Und auch aufs KPP, hoffentlich wird das so toll, wie die Praktika, die ich da gemacht hab!!  :Grinnnss!: 
@Elena: Vielleicht haben wir ja Glck, du mit Chemie und ich mit Genetik!! :Top:  Ich drck dir die Daumen fr Montag, du schaffst das!!!!

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch, Julchen  :Top: 

Wasn hier los?? Alle fertig und in den Semesterferien und keiner mehr da, der an der Vorklinik wat zu meckern hat?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Wasn hier los?? Alle fertig und in den Semesterferien und keiner mehr da, der an der Vorklinik wat zu meckern hat?



Bin zu beschftigt damit, um ein Chemie-Wunder zu beten  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...:  :bhh: 


Glckwunsch zum (fast sicheren) Bestehen, Julchen!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Glckwunsch, Julchen 
> 
> Wasn hier los?? Alle fertig und in den Semesterferien und keiner mehr da, der an der Vorklinik wat zu meckern hat?


So in etwa  :Grinnnss!:  In drei Monaten geht dann das groe Motzen weiter   ::-oopss: 


Glckwunsch @ Julchen

----------


## -Julchen-

Danke euch!! :Grinnnss!: 
Also wart mal bis Mittwoch, bis ich die Humangenetikergebnisse hab. Wenn ich durchgefallen bin, komm ich motzen :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Ich werde meine "Ferien" mit KPP und Anatomie lernen verbringen - ist das Frust genug??  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

> Ich werde meine "Ferien" mit KPP und Anatomie lernen verbringen - ist das Frust genug??


Da schlie ich mich dir an.. mit dem kleinen Unterschied, das ich zustzlich zu Anatomie fr mein Anatomieantestat auch noch Biochemie fr die Klausur lernen darf...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

Jaaa! Fertig!

So, Physik msste eigentlich gepasst haben.. Waren diesmal 18 Fragen mehr als sonst (normalerweise sind's immer 30 Fragen, dieses Jahr waren es 48). Netterweise bestand der Groteil aber aus Altfragen und der Tipp, nur die Altklausuren auswendig zu lernen, hat sich, glaub ich, rentiert.. Ich war mir bei 30 Fragen sicher, von demher denk ich, msste es reichen...

Jetzt fahr ich morgen nach Hause und nchsten Montag starte ich dann mit meinen letzten 58 Tagen KPP... Jippeee....

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch, Elena! Und eine schne freie Woche bis zum KPP!

----------


## Zanza

So. Ich hab jetzt auch so richtig offiziell Ferien. Heute kamen die Biometrieergebnisse und ich hab bestanden. Ferien sind cooool  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin jetzt auch zu Hause, nach einem kleinen Abstecher ins Ruhrgebiet. Heute mittag bei meinem Opa was gekocht, weil meine Oma im Krankenhaus war und sie dann nachmittags aus dem Krankenhaus abgeholt.
Das mit dem HiWi-Job hat leider nicht geklappt, aber ich htte wohl einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen und die wollen mir nen andern Job anbieten. Hmm... ich wei zwar nicht, was man da machen muss, aber ich schreib denen mal, dass ich prinzipiell Interesse htte, die waren nmlich echt nett. Und da ich mich anscheinend nicht KOMPLETT zum Affen gemacht hab (nur ein bisschen), kann ich mich da vielleicht auch noch blicken lassen. (Kennt ihr das, wenn eine Situation immer peinlicher wird, je lnger man drber nachdenkt? Ganz schlimm sowas.)

Elena, das hat dann doch bestimmt geklappt mit deiner Physikklausur!  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch!

Und euch allen schne Ferien! Sptestens wenn ich wieder Anatomie lernen muss, bin ich auch wieder hier anzutreffen (irgendwann im September). Bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich frustfrei. Hab mir auch schon nen ganzen Rucksack voll Bcher fr die nchsten Wochen zum Lesen eingepackt. Hach, ich freu mich so  :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt muss nurnoch das Wetter so gut werden, dass ich drauen lesen kann, dann ists perfekt.

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch zum Bestehen, Zanza und schne (und hoffentlich bald wieder) sonnige Ferien!

----------


## -Julchen-

Hey super Zanza!! Ja Ferien sind toll (auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so gut ist, aber anscheinend soll es ab Donnerstag zumindest schonmal wrmer werden...). 
@Elena: Weit du schon die Physikergebnisse?

----------


## runderling

Hurra !! Humangenetikergebnisse sind da - bestanden (und sogar sehr gut *freu*)
Jetzt knnen die Ferien kommen - und allen, die noch eine Prfung haben oder auf Ergebnisse warten, kann ich mit voller Kraft die Daumen drcken!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Sonne, eine geile Zeit bis das dritte Semester wieder voll zuschlgt!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ runderling: Glckwunsch  ::-winky:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hihi, hab Humangentik auch bestanden!! ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 
Und ich dachte echt ich bin durchgefallen, normal verschtz ich mich nicht so. Egal! ::-winky:

----------


## runderling

@Julchen

Super und Glckwunsch! Ich dachte auch, das wird knapp und stattdessen war es sehr gut - so kann man sich verschtzen!

Wnsche dir schne Ferien und ein interessantes (und nicht zu anstrengendes) Pflegepraktikum !  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch an euch beide!

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch Glckwunsch an euch beide  :Grinnnss!:  Und schne Ferien jetzt!

----------


## runderling

@ Rhiannon

hast du eigenlich schon das Chemieergebnis? Oder ist noch warten angesagt?

----------


## Rhiannon

> @ Rhiannon
> 
> hast du eigenlich schon das Chemieergebnis? Oder ist noch warten angesagt?


Ich warte noch. Freitag ist ja Klausureinsicht, sptestens dann wei ichs. Aber ich hoff ja noch, dass sie vorher schon die Liste online einstellen.

----------


## runderling

o je, dann ist ja noch Daumendrcken angesagt !

 Ich fr meinen Teil war ja froh, als die blde Chemie endlich vorbei war (obwohl ich Physik noch blder fand *g*). Irgendwie habe ich die Hoffnung, dass ab 3. Semster alles besser wird - hab bisher zwar irgendwie jede Klausur bestanden, wnsche mir aber doch ein etwas stressfreieres Leben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Bei mir rangiert beides gleich weit unten. Aber Physik war wenigstens ne gut machbare Klausur. Wenigstens etwas, nachdem sie uns das Semester ber mit den langweiligen Demo-Praktika und vor allem den dazugehrigen Protokollen geqult haben (war nicht schlimm, aber nervttend sich da immer 3 Stunden rein zu setzen, whrend vorn einer sinnfreie Versuche macht).

Ich bin sehr gespannt aufs nchste Semester. Wird wohl eins der stressigsten der Vorklinik (sagen die hheren Semester), aber wesentlich interessanter als das erste.

----------


## -Julchen-

@runderling: Also ich fand ja Chemie viel viel schlimmer als Physik!! Ich hab Chemie schon immer gehasst und werd mich auch nie damit anfreunden ::-oopss: 
Ja, stressfreier wr schn... Aber fandest du nicht auch das zweite jetzt schner als das erste Prpkurssemester, wo man alle drei Wochen den Druck mit den Testaten hatte? Also ich bin zufrieden, solang das dritte Semester so wird wie dieses jetzt und nicht schlimmer, Stress kommt dann vorm Physikum genug :bhh:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach Rhiannon, du hast zum Sommersemester angefangen?

----------


## Rhiannon

Jep, ich bin sozusagen noch ein "Frischling"  :bhh:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen

ja, da hast du recht, das zweite war schon bedeutend angenehmer als das erste Semester - das Leichenschnippeln war halt nicht so meine Leidenschaft und der Druck der Testate schon bel! Biochemie und Histo mag ich und nachdem was ich von hheren Semstern gehrt habe (ihr Wort in Gottes Ohr! ) soll es ab jetzt immer besser werden!! Und Physik und Chemie ist VORBEI !!!! (bis zum bsen Phy..)

----------


## leofgyth77

pssst ruderling..sprich ja nicht das bse p-wort aus!
ich wnsch euch ganz wundervolle ferien und ich drcke allen noch die daumen, die entweder noch prfungen haben oder auf ergebnisse warten!
ich hoff, die nchsten tage gibts besseres wetter..

----------


## Cuba_libre

> hab bisher zwar irgendwie jede Klausur bestanden, wnsche mir aber doch ein etwas stressfreieres Leben


*g* ich glaub ein stressfreieres Leben wnschen sich die meisten hier  :Grinnnss!: 
Htte auch nix dagegen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Jemine

Glckwnsche an alle Besteher! Das ist ja toll  :Grinnnss!: 
Hach, ich mu ja Freitag nochmal ran...
KPP ist ziemlich cool, scheinen wirklich alle total nett zu sein (bis auf die blichen Macken, die es berall gibt). Noch ist es ziemlich ruhig aber mir wurde schon prophezeit, dass es ab sptestens bernchster Woche, wenn die ganzen rzte aus dem Urlaub kommen, wieder sehr voll und stressig wird, weil dann wieder OPs am laufenden Band sind.  :Woow: 
Leute, dieses frhe Auftehen macht mich feddich... Man ist ja nix mehr gewohnt als Student  :Grinnnss!: 
Frhdienst, da denkt man, man hat schn den Nachmittag frei, da hngt man wie so ein Zombie in den Seilen und knnte den ganzen Tag pennen  :schnarch...: 
Un wenn ich mich dann dran gewhnt hab, hab ich Sptschicht^^
*ghn*

----------


## -Julchen-

@Jemine: Machst du KPP auf der Chirurgie? Wenn ja, was darfst du alles machen, auer Handlangerarbeiten wie Betten machen und was man sonst noch so hrt? Ich hoff so, mein KPP wird so, wie ich mir das vorstell!! :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich hoff so, mein KPP wird so, wie ich mir das vorstell!!



Oh ja, das hoff ich auch. Ich fang ja in anderthalb Wochen an. In der HNO.

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich mach auf der Chirurgie. Ich will unbedingt bei ner OP dabei sein, meint ihr das darf ich?? Mir ist eigentlich egal, was ich machen muss, solang ich was machen kann und nicht meine Zeit nur absitz, das wr am aller schlimmsten!!
Zhlt das dann auch zu Vorklinik-Frust? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

Also ich hab zwei von meinen drei Teilen des KPP auf einer gemischten Station aus Innerer und Visceralchirurgie gemacht und durfte damals mit in den OP  :Smilie:  am Ende meiner Praktikantenzeit hab ich eigentlich so ziemlich das selbe gemacht wie die Schwestern (spritzen, Vitalwertemessen, Optiplan fhren, bergabe, Patienten alleine waschen und teilweise sogar ein oder zwei Zimmer alleine betreuen). War im nachhinein eigentlich eine ganz gute Zeit auch wenn ich immer noch der Meinung bin, das ein dritter Monat jetzt vollkommen unntig ist, mehr werd ich dort wo ich jetzt hingeh, in die Kinderklinik auf die Pd. Onkologie wohl auch nicht mehr lernen aber vllt seh ich wenigstens mal was anderes  :Smilie: .

----------


## Rhiannon

Tja, Chemie ist raus und es ist wie erwartet. Ich bin durchgefallen. Dann also das Ganze im September nochmal. Aber obs da besser wird, so ausm KPP raus??

----------


## Jemine

Oh, Rihannon, tut mir ja leid wegen Chemie... Aber geht mir ja genauso, auch im September Chemie-Nachklausur und jetzt KPP. 
Give me five *abklatsch* Wir packen das schon!

Also ich darf eigentlich alles machen, was die Schwestern auch machen, Patienten in den OP bringen/abholen, Infusionen ab und dran, Viggos ziehen, Vitalwerte messen, mit denen nach der OP mal aufstehen,... ach naja, das bliche halt. Wien es mit Blutentnahmen aussieht, wei ich nocht nicht, das durfte ich beim letzten KPP auch unter Aufsicht machen (dafr durfte da kein Prakikant ner Viggo zu nahe kommen  :Keks:  ). Die meisten Patienten kommen aber am Tag der OP oder den Abend vorher und die Untersucheungen sind dann normalerweise schon ambulant vorher gelaufen.
Bekomme nicht nur die typischen Praktikantenaufgaben, obwohl ich heute losgeschickt wurde und Batterien kaufen mute *gg* Aber so bin ich wenigstens mal raus an die frische Luft gekommen und konnte einen leckeren Ice Kaffee Mocca vom Balzac auf dem Rckweg genieen  :bhh: 
Ich denke, dass es kein Problem sein sollte, dass ich auch mal in den OP darf aber ich bin erst ne Woche da und hab noch nicht gefragt. Ist ja noch Zeit und auerdem hab ich schon mehrere OPs gesehen, bin da gar nicht sooo scharf drauf im Moment.

----------


## runderling

ach Rhiannon, das tut mir aber leid fr dich! 
War das dein erster Versuch gewesen?  aber du hast ja wohl noch Zeit bis zu dem bl..Chemiepraktikum, oder? Wieviel Prozent sind denn bei euch durchgehagelt?
Ichwrde Chemie jetzt erstmal wegschieben und lieber anfangs das Praktikum genieen, vielleicht hat es viel Interessantes zu bieten, und dann kurz vorher nochmal richtig durchstarten, wenn dein Kopf etwas "theoriefreier" ist. Hast du wenigstens jemanden zum trsten und schimpfen greifbar?

Du packst das schon beim nchsten Mal!

----------


## runderling

Mein Beileid, auch fr dich, Jemine ! Ich sag ja immer, sch....Chemie! (bin froh, dass der Kelch an mir vorbeigegangen ist)
Wie war das mir dem geteilten Leid??

Dein Praktikum hrt sich doch schon recht gut an. Bin aber trotzdem froh, dass ich keines mehr machen muss, irgendwie kann ich die viele freie Zeit noch gar nicht genieen, so ungewohnt nach dem Megastress der letzten Wochen .

----------


## Jemine

Ja, ich bin froh, dass es wirklich ein entspanntes UND interessantes Prakitkum ist. Ich rger mich auch, dass ich es nicht vor dem Studium geschafft hab, das KPP komplett zu machen, denn die Semesterferien sind ja echt heilig, gerade, wenn man am Ende noch irgendwelche Prfungen machen mu  :Keks:  Hab ja nur 6 Jahr vorher Zeit gehabt  ::-oopss:  aber es hat nie gepasst wegen Ausbildung/Arbeit  :Nixweiss: 
Naja, die Zeit geht rum und es ist schon ok.

----------


## Rhiannon

Danke fr eure lieben Worte. Irgendwie hab ichs ja direkt am Freitag nach dem Abgeben gewusst, dass es nix geworden ist. Ist also halb so schlimm, aber ich rger mich trotzdem ber mich selber. Habs in meinem ganzen Erststudium immerhin nie "geschafft" irgendwo durchzufallen. Aber Medizin ist auch ne ganz andere Hausnummer als sowas Geistes-/Sprachwissenschaftliches, hab ich das Gefhl.

@runderling: Stand nicht auf der Liste, wie viel Prozent durchgefallen sind diesmal. Aber es stand sehr hufig "nein" hinter den Matrikelnummern, also schon wieder ziemlich viele, dies nicht gepackt haben. Trsten, naja, muss eigentlich nicht sein, aber ich werd mich bei meinem Mann nachher "frei" maulen und fertig. Chemiepraktikum kann ich jetzt erstmal knicken, darf ich ja bei Nichtbestehen nicht mitmachen. Mal sehen, ob ich das dann im September bestehe und dann mache.

@Jemine: Im September packen wirs dann beide und zeigens den ollen Chemikern. Jawohl! Ich hoff, mein KPP wird auch interessant und entspannt. Mal sehen, wie langs dauert bis ich mich ans frhe Aufstehen fr den Frhdienst gewhne.

----------


## -Julchen-

@Jemine: Bist du an einem greren Krankenhaus? So wie bei dir htt ichs auch gern, einfach die typischen Pflegeaufgaben machen, so wies ja sein soll!
Musstest du am ersten WE arbeiten? Und wie ist das wenn ich nen Dienst tauschen mcht?
@runderling: Sch*** Chemie, ich hass es auch!! Aber dafr hast du jetzt frei bis zum KPP! :Top:  Und im September schaffst dus dann, ich denk eher, dass du dann nach ner Zeit arbeiten im Krankenhaus wieder nen freieren Kopf hast!!

----------


## Jemine

N, ganz kleines schnuckeliges Krankenhaus und am ersten WE mute ich nicht arbeiten  :Grinnnss!: 
Und Dienste tauschen sollte angeblich auch kein Problem sein wurde mir gesagt. Ich habs aber bis jetzt auch noch nicht versuchen mssen.
Julchen, mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken, es wird schon von alleine laufen! Die ersten Tage sind etwas komisch, weil man sich berhaupt nicht auskennt aber man lernt ja schnell die Ablufe kennen und sieht auch selber, was man tun kann ohne, dass man darauf warten mu, dass einem etwas aufgetragen wird. Sieh es positiv und freu dich drauf, es wird bestimmt gut  :Top:

----------


## runderling

> @runderling: Sch*** Chemie, ich hass es auch!! Aber dafr hast du jetzt frei bis zum KPP! Und im September schaffst dus dann, ich denk eher, dass du dann nach ner Zeit arbeiten im Krankenhaus wieder nen freieren Kopf hast!!


hey Julchen, ich hatte Chemie schon lange bestanden,du verwechselt mich jetzt ob meiner trstenden Worte mit Rhiannon  :Grinnnss!:     Ich brauch  nichtmals mehr zum Krankenpflegepraktikum  ::-winky:   falls der Sommer nochmal kommen sollte  in dieem Jahr, kann ich ihn genieen... ::-bee: 


aber dir viel Spa beim frhen Aufstehen, wnsche nette Patienten und noch nettere Schwestern (die sind nmlich wichtiger als die rzte fr dein Wohlbefinden, bei mir damals wollte der Arzt mich oft zur OP mitnehmen und die doofe Schwester meinte, dass sie mich jetzt aber dringend zum "Bettenschieben" und sonstige Bldenttigkeiten bentigen wrde...

----------


## Jemine

Nu mach ihr doch keine Angst...

----------


## runderling

nee, ich hatte ja auch nettere Schwestern und genau die wnsche ich ihr, die gibt es natrlich auch,,,

----------


## -Julchen-

@runderling: Jaja meinte natrlich rhiannon, dass du Chemie bestanden hast wei ich doch :bhh:  War aber auch mit r kann man schonmal verwechseln ::-oopss: 

Oh ja, ich mach mir immer viele Gedanken-zu viele! Aber ich bin auch an nem kleinen Krankenhaus, wo ich schon zweimal Schulpraktikum gemacht hab und das war immer ganz gut und alle waren recht nett. Klar, es gibt immer nette und weniger nette, aber damit komm ich schon zurecht :hmmm...: 
Aber ich hab mir berlegt, wenn ich da am Montag den Plan krieg und muss am samstag spt arbeiten, sag ich gleich, ob man da was machen kann. Find ich besser, als drumrumreden!

----------


## -Julchen-

War doppelt = )

----------


## thinker

@Rhiannon: Ich habe Chemie damals auch parallel zu meinem KPP gelernt und bestanden!!! Mittlerweile wird Anorganik glaub ich nicht mehr vom Goldi gemacht, stimmts ? 
brigens habe ich auch parallel die Psycho P gehabt und auch das hat geklappt  :Smilie:  
Keine Panik! 1. Das wird schon! 2. Brauchst du das frhestens frs 4. Semester fr Biochemie!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

@thinker: Genau, Anorganik macht Goldi nicht mehr selber sondern ein vollkommen unmotivierter anderer Typ. Aber Anorganik ist auch nicht mein Problem..... Aber gut zu hren, dass es neben dem KPP klappen kann (und ich hab keine Physikumsquivalenzprfung nebenbei, immerhin etwas weniger Arbeit)

----------


## Prusseliese

Mich hat es jetzt auch voll erwischt. Ich bin gleich durch zwei Klausuren durchgerasselt.... Jetzt werde ich mein KPP verkrzen und mich gleich fr das Physikum im nchsten Sommer verabschieden knnen. Ich spreche hier ber EINEN Punkt! :Traurig:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Prusseliese: Ach, das ist Mist!! Wegen einem Punkt :Nixweiss: , bei beiden nur ein Punkt?? Wann sind denn die Nachklausuren? Doch erst mitte September und die andre im neuen Semester oder? Geht das nicht parallel zum KPP, wann httest du das denn normal gemacht? 2 Monate wann?

----------


## leofgyth77

> Mich hat es jetzt auch voll erwischt. Ich bin gleich durch zwei Klausuren durchgerasselt.... Jetzt werde ich mein KPP verkrzen und mich gleich fr das Physikum im nchsten Sommer verabschieden knnen. Ich spreche hier ber EINEN Punkt!


willkommen im club...das ist echt mies, wegen einem punkt durchzufallen. htt mich am mittwoch soooo in den arsch beissen knnen bei der klausureinsicht. hab mich zweimal verlesen und die frage deswegen falsch beantwortet..warn sogar noch leichte fragen!
und einmal hatte ich die richtige antwort (crabrerakreis noc hso schn aufgemalt) und dann hab ich einfach die antwort darunter angekreuzt..keine ahnung, wie das passieren konnte. war mir auch die ganze zeit total sicher, dass ich die frage richtig hab...
aber hey, wir packen die nachprfungen und dann ist alles gut und wir gehen ohne balast ins nchste semester!

----------


## MissGarfield83

> willkommen im club...das ist echt mies, wegen einem punkt durchzufallen. htt mich am mittwoch soooo in den arsch beissen knnen bei der klausureinsicht. hab mich zweimal verlesen und die frage deswegen falsch beantwortet..warn sogar noch leichte fragen!
> und einmal hatte ich die richtige antwort (crabrerakreis noc hso schn aufgemalt) und dann hab ich einfach die antwort darunter angekreuzt..keine ahnung, wie das passieren konnte. war mir auch die ganze zeit total sicher, dass ich die frage richtig hab...
> aber hey, wir packen die nachprfungen und dann ist alles gut und wir gehen ohne balast ins nchste semester!



Kopf hoch - passiert halt. Nach den Klausuren rgert man sich oft was man da wieder fr einen Schwachsinn fabriziert hat ... mir hat dabei die Medilearnmethode und das direkte bertragen aufs Lsungsblatt geholfen ... im nachhinnein kann man ja nochmal drber schauen bei fragen wo man sich nicht sicher ist ... aber letztendlich ist meist doch das erste Bauchgefhl das richtige  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Yeah, habe heute erfahren, dass ich in den Semesterferien auf jeden Fall noch meinen KPP-Platz bekomme! Wie es aussieht erwarten mich viele neue Abenteuer in der Neurologie!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

@prusseliese: Ach, das ist ja echt rgerlich, wenns um einen Punkt geht. 


Bei mir war die Klausureinsicht in Chemie heute sehr aufschlussreich. Manchmal sollte man wirklich einfach ein Mal fter mitdenken, eh man da ne Strukturformel zeichnet oder hnliches. Aber wenigstens waren die Fehler genau da, wo ich sie direkt nach der Abgabe schon vermutet hatte, als mein Gehirnschwurbel weg war und mir alles eingefallen war, was ich htte aufschreiben sollen. Das macht Mut fr September und dass es dann klappt. (Und ich geb zu, soooo viel gelernt hatte ich auch nicht, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen die noch viel weniger Punkte hatten als ich und seit Wochen nur noch Chemie gemacht haben)

----------


## runderling

an alle Durchgefallenen:

Kopf hoch, das wird schon! Ihr packt das Alle!

Um mit der alten Ingrid Steeger zu sprechen (Kilimbimm-uralt, kennt ihr das noch?)

"..aus Fehlern wird man klug, darum ist einert nicht genug.."   ::-oopss: 

ich drck euch die Daumen fr September!

----------


## Elena1989

Erst einmal mein herzliches Beileid an alle Durchgefallenen. Kopf hoch, in der Wiederholung klappt's!!!

Ich wart ja immer noch auf die Ergebnisse von Chemie und Sozi, Physik hab ich bestanden  :Grinnnss!: 
bers Wochenende war ich jetzt in Hannover, weil mein Papa geheiratet hat und morgen startet dann das KPP.  :Grinnnss!:  Htt jetzt lieber frei *ggg*Aber was soll's, hilf tja nix ^^

----------


## runderling

> ..Ich wart ja immer noch auf die Ergebnisse von Chemie und Sozi, Physik hab ich bestanden


Glckwunsch fr bestandene Physik!  :Top:  (war mein persnliches Horrorfach...)
Wann kommen denn die Ergebnisse fr Chemie und Sozi? 
Erst Mal viel Spa im Pflegepraktikum, da kann der Kopf mal richtig durchlften!

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch zu Physik, Elena!

Und allen KPP-Startern schon mal viel Spa. Ich hab noch ne Woche frei bis es losgeht (dachte ja, ich wrde nchste Woche Chemie-Praktikum machen) und die werd ich jetzt auch genieen!

----------


## -Julchen-

@elena: Von mir auch Glckwunsch fr Physik! Und da ich ja Glck bei Genetik hatte, wird bei dir Chemie sicher auch werden :Top:  
und rhiannon, machst du zwei Monate KPP??

----------


## Rhiannon

@Julchen: Ne, ich komm blo auf 42 Tage, weil ich mir ja die Woche des Chemie-Praktikums nach der Nachholklausur frei halten muss. Geh ja davon aus, dass ichs diesmal schaffe. Hab dann aber nach dem Chemie-Mist noch 2 Wochen frei bis es wieder losgeht. Ist auch ganz schn, komm ich wenigstens noch in Urlaub, wenn ich schon endlichen meinen Mann soweit hab, dass er wegfahren will.

----------


## Jemine

Jaaaawoll! Bio am Freitag bestanden und nun auch den Bio-Schein in der Tasche  ::-dance:  Goil! 
Aber ich hab auch mindestens 4 Fragen verschlimmbessert.... Mann, man sollte wirklich einfach NICHT nochmal alles nachgucken, sondern es einfach beim ersten Kreuzchen belassen *gg* Der MC-Teil war aber trotzdem gut und der offene Teil ging auch besser als erwartet  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin dann erstmal direkt weiter nach Berlin gedst, hab mir da ein schnes Wochenende mit 2 Freundinnen gemacht  :Party:  Jetzt zurck und morgen leider Frhdienst  ::-oopss:  
Also wnsche allen einen guten Start in die (KPP-)Woche!

----------


## runderling

> Jaaaawoll! Bio am Freitag bestanden und nun auch den Bio-Schein in der Tasche  Goil!


na dann auch dir Glckwunsch - derzeit so viele Erfolgsmeldungen, das macht richtig Laune...und irgendwie kann ich es immer noch nicht fassen, dass momentan das Leben so stressfrei ist   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Glckwunsch zum Bio-Schein!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Von mir auch alles Gute!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hab die Tage total den Durchblick verloren. Daher einfach mal in die Runde: Glckwunsch an die, die sich nen weiteren Schein abholen drfen und an die, die nochmal ranmssen: wird schon werden  ::-winky:

----------


## Jemine

Danke  ::-winky: 
Mir ist ne riesen Gebirgskette vom Herzen gefallen, dass Bio geklappt hat. Hab mich natrlich vorher umsonst so kirre gemacht aber da in letzter Zeit alles eher... hm... sagen wir mal suboptimal lief, brauchte ich dringend mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis  :Grinnnss!: 
Ach, wenn doch blo die Kemie nicht noch wre...

----------


## StudiMedi

Hallo, ihr lieben Studenten,


Ich kenne einige Studenten aus dem 2., 3. und sogar 4.Sem., die immer noch nicht das Ana 2 Testat bestanden haben und sich jedes Mal so gut wie mglich vorbereitet haben. 
Bei den normalen ersten Prfungen fallen nicht allzuviele durch, geschtzte 30%. Bei den Nachprfungen fallen definitiv mehr als 90% durch (1.-4. Semester).  :was ist das...?: 

Ist das bei euch auch so? Oder knnte das Ganze was mit der Privatisierung der Uniklinik und damit verbundenen Sparmanahmen (--> weniger Pltze nach dem Physikum) zu tun haben?

Ich zumindest glaube, dass ich nur eine Mglichkeit habe, die Anatomie-Testate zu bestehen, wenn ich den Prometheus zu mind. 70% im Kopf habe, was mir bisher wirklich nicht mglich war.  :Hh?: 
Bei dem Anspruch waren bei mir immer irgendwo Lcken, denn ich finde den Bewegungsapparat ziemlich komplex. Und die Fragen an meiner Uni in Gieen sind absolut kleinlich, wie ich finde. Es werden z.B. im 1.Sem. am Skelett alle Bnder am Ellbogen mit lat. und vollstndiger Bezeichnung geprft, die Gelenkflchen mit lat. Namen, die Besonderheit des Gelenks mit Bezug auf das Lig. anulare und den Konsequenzen fr die Bewegung und das Ganze fr jedes Gelenk mit solchen Details. Auch bei der Schulter oder der Hand finde ich solche Fragen viel zu schwierig. 

Hatte von euch auch jemand Probleme mit Anatomie? Hat sich das so weiter durchs Studium gezogen?

Und noch eine letzte Frage zum Schluss: Wie viele Stunden inkl. Uni lernt ihr im Schnitt an den Werktagen? Und am Wochenende? Habt ihr das Gefhl, noch am normalen Leben teilzunehmen, oder beschrnkt sich das Ganze auf Bcher, Bcher, Bcher?

ber ehrliche Antworten wrde ich mich besonders freuen,
liebe Gre

----------


## perro

> Es werden z.B. im 1.Sem. am Skelett alle Bnder am Ellbogen mit lat. und vollstndiger Bezeichnung geprft, die Gelenkflchen mit lat. Namen, die Besonderheit des Gelenks mit Bezug auf das Lig. anulare und den Konsequenzen fr die Bewegung und das Ganze fr jedes Gelenk mit solchen Details. Auch bei der Schulter oder der Hand finde ich solche Fragen viel zu schwierig.


Das war bei uns nicht anders...so ist der prpkurs nunmal  :Top:  lateinishce Namen sind ja eh unabdingbar in der anatomie! du hattest kein latein oder? ich fand das immer ziemlich easy, weil man sich eh alles ableiten konnte und die namen im prinzip immer gleich aufgebaut sind (va. bei knochen/gelenken!)

----------


## leofgyth77

nja..also das ellbogengelenk mit allen bndern und lateinischen fachbegriffen und so im 1. semester, find ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht sehr kleinlich. es ist ja anatomie und man sollte das dann schon beherrschen.
was mir immer sehr geholfen hat bei fragen, die bewegungsablufe oder hnliches betreffen, war, dass ich mir daheim am skelett die muskeln vorgestellt hab, und dann die bewegungen nachgemacht hab. so hatte ich dann spter im kopf, welche muskeln wie bewegt werden mssen, dass z.b. das knie gebeugt wird.

fr den prp-kurs hab ich schon sehr viel gelernt und ich hab auch immer direkt nach dem testat frs nchste angefangen. aber ich hab mir eben alles aus meinem lehrbuch rausgeschrieben und mir mein eigenes skript gemacht. das rausschreiben hat halt viel zeit in anspruch genommen, aber ich hab mich dann mitm lernen leichter getan.
trotzdem hab ich noch am normalen leben teilgenommen, bin auch am we meistens heimgefahren, um meinen freund zu sehn. man kann sich die zeit ja einteilen.

ich hatte auch nie das gefhl, dass die uns irgendwie rausprfen wollen, damit wir weniger teilnehmer im physikum haben. die prfungen waren meistens sehr fair und sie wollten eben, dass wir ein fundiertes wissen haben.



so, dann gratulier ich auch mal allen, die noch was bestanden haben (:
ich muss mich jetz mal mental drauf vorbereiten, dass mir heut mein letzter weisheitszahn rausoperiert wird....da bin ich ja leider voll der schisser und ich htt fast gestern nochmal angerufen und den termin abgesagt..aber irgendwann muss ichs das ja mal machen lassen....

----------


## Elena1989

So, die Chemieergebnisse sind drauen und ich bin 17 Punkte an der Bestehensgrenze vorbei!!!
Ich war mir ja sicher, dass ich nicht bestehe, aber hatte jetzt kein soooo miserables Gefhl und dachte eigentlich, ich wrde so 3 - 4 Punkte vorbeischrammen.. Aber gleich 17??? Kan man sich so dermaen verschtzen??

----------


## Rhiannon

> Kan man sich so dermaen verschtzen??



Jep, ging mir bei Chemie auch so. Ich dachte, ich htte wenigstens noch den einen oder anderen Teilpunkt, aber nada.

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein elena..das tut mir wirklich leid!
gibts ne klausureinsicht? weil vielleicht hast du gar nich sooo viel falsch, aber es hat keine teilpunkte oder sowas gegeben...
das nchste mal hauts dann hin und dann bist du den schei los!

----------


## Elena1989

Die Klausureinsicht ist leider erst im November, ca. eine Woche vor der Nachholklausur (super, das bringt mir echt viel)
Hab unserem Dozenten aber gestern eine Mail geschrieben, ob er nochmal gucken kann, ob das wirklich stimmt mit den Punkten (Ich mein , in so Excel - Tabellen kann man sich ja auch mal vertippen).
Ich hatte ja nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich bestehe, aber ich war mir bei etwa 30 Punkten hundertprozentig sicher dass ich sie habe und bei einigen dann noch sicher, dass ich Teilpunkte bekomme (die gibt er eigentlich schon) und jetzt hab ich nur 23,5 Punkte.. Das finde ich schon sehr merkwrdig... 
Und wenn das wirklich so ist, msste ich beim Lernen wirklich nochmal ganz bei Null anfangen und das wrd ich schon gerne wissen, ob ich das wirklich muss..
Hab halt immer noch die Hoffnung, das er sich verschrieben hat und ich eigentlich 33 Punkte oder so hab (da htt ich auch nicht bestanden, aber es wr nicht ganz so katastrophal)

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, das tut mir Leid fr dich, Elena! Ist ja blde sowas... ich hab mich aber bei einer Klausur auch mal ganz bel verschtzt (wobei es da teilweise auch an nicht gegebenen Teilpunkten lag)... kann aber denk ich auf jeden Fall vorkommen... oder die wollten irgendwas ganz anderes hren, als du dachtest... wei man ja nicht. Und dass die Klausureinsicht erst so spt ist, ist ja mal voll blde! Aber nchstes Mal schaffst dus bestimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Huhu, wollte schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit diesem Fred schliessen  :bhh: 

Alles wird gut !

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Huhu, wollte schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit diesem Fred schliessen 
> 
> Alles wird gut !


Herzlich Willkommen in den heiligen Vorklinik-Hallen !  :Party:  ::-winky:

----------


## pottmed

Apropos heilig, das Beten hat sich ja offensichtlich gelohnt  :bhh:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Apropos heilig, das Beten hat sich ja offensichtlich gelohnt


In 2-3 Monaten wirst du wieder damit anfangen, wenn die Ana-Testate beginnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## runderling

> Huhu, wollte schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit diesem Fred schliessen 
> 
> Alles wird gut !


Dein Zitat in Gottes Ohr..."Alles wird gut"
das wird dir hier auch oft in den Ohren klingen :Grinnnss!: 

Aber das Wichtigste: du bis daaaaaa!!! :hmmm...:  :Party:  :Top: 

WELCOME !!

----------


## Zanza

Herzlich willkommen, aber jetzt bitte schnell wieder weg hier und die letzten Tage in Freiheit genieen, das Bedrfnis, in diesen Fred zu posten, kommt schon noch frh genug von alleine  :hmmm...: 

(Und bis jetzt ist noch immer alles gut geworden!  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## leofgyth77

wohoooo pottmed! saucool (:

----------


## Jemine

Willkmmen aber: schnell wieder raus, solange ihr noch knnt *gg*

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Vorklinik ist die dunkle Episode meines Lebens ...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Vorklinik ist die dunkle Episode meines Lebens ...


*muharrharr* auf dass wir nicht lnger hier bleiben mssen, als unbedingt ntig  :Party:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ach so und zum Thema: was mich ungemein nervt.. es gibt "einiges", das ich schon wieder vergesse hab  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

vergessen... oder verdrngt

----------


## Jemine

Gelerntes Vergessen oder schlimme Vorklinikdinge vergessen? Oder beides?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Gelerntes Vergessen oder schlimme Vorklinikdinge vergessen? Oder beides?


Beides, wenn ich so drber nachdenke. Ach so und Verdrngung ist sicher auch dabei  :Aufgepasst!: 
Ich glaub ich werd in den Semesterferien noch mal ein paar Dinge revue passieren lassen (vor allem im Hinblick auf das kommende Modul -> Med. Psycho und Funktionssystem Verdauung, davor sind aber erst zwei Wochen Wahlfach). Allerdings werd ich damit nicht heute anfangen und morgen auch nicht sofort  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab mir ja vorgenommen, mir schne Lernkarten fr Anatomie zu machen (im Hinblick aufs *the word that must not be spoken* )und Chemie steht ja auch noch an  :Aufgepasst!: 
Von daher mte ich eigentlich schon lngst angefangen haben *schluck*

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich hab mir ja vorgenommen, mir schne Lernkarten fr Anatomie zu machen (im Hinblick aufs *the word that must not be spoken* )und Chemie steht ja auch noch an 
> Von daher mte ich eigentlich schon lngst angefangen haben *schluck*


Na du weit ja, ein wenig Erholung muss auch sein. Fr Chemie hast du doch noch ein paar "Tage" Zeit, oder?

----------


## Jemine

Ende September ist Chemie... Aber hast ja grob mitbekommen, was das fr ne Klausur war  :Nixweiss: 
Und ich wollte eigentlich nicht am Ende wieder so in Stress verfallen, sondern in Ruhe immer kleine Hppchen machen aber ich kann mich nicht aufraffen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ende September ist Chemie... Aber hast ja grob mitbekommen, was das fr ne Klausur war 
> Und ich wollte eigentlich nicht am Ende wieder so in Stress verfallen, sondern in Ruhe immer kleine Hppchen machen aber ich kann mich nicht aufraffen.


Ja, das hab ich mitbekommen. *hm* dann gnn dir noch noch ein paar Tage Ruhe und dann leg los. Vielleicht haste mehr Motivation, wenn du dich mit jemandem zusammentust?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ende September ist Chemie... Aber hast ja grob mitbekommen, was das fr ne Klausur war 
> Und ich wollte eigentlich nicht am Ende wieder so in Stress verfallen, sondern in Ruhe immer kleine Hppchen machen aber ich kann mich nicht aufraffen.


Das kommt mir sooooooooo bekannt vor. Nur dass unsere Chemie-Klausur schon Mitte September ist (in genau einem Monat, wie ich beim Blick aufs Datum mit Schrecken feststelle). Aber ich bin nach dem KPP-Frhdienst so mde, dass ich mich dazu nicht mehr aufraffen kann. Mal sehen, wies am WE mit der Motivation aussieht.

----------


## leofgyth77

ihr werdet das packen und dann ist chemie erstmal weg!
mitte september schon...puh, da haben wirs mit unseren nachholklausuren mitte oktober ja richtig gut getroffen (:

mittlerweile sind jetz alle fertig mit klausuren oder?

----------


## Ali G

@Jemine: Mach dir net zu viele Sorgen - wenn knapp 85% durchgefallen sind, wird die zweite Klausur definitv einfacher und somit machbar werden!  ::-dance: 
Und auerdem bist du so bestens auf das anstehende Kemie-Praktikum im WS vorbereitet, und das ist ne ziemliche Erleichterung angesichts der andern Fcher, die dann auch noch auf dem Plan stehen werden...  :Grinnnss!:  Also, keine Sorge, das luft!

----------


## Jemine

Na das lt hoffen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Katjaaa

@Jemine,
ich bin auch gerade damit beschftigt, mich durch den Chemiestoff zu kmpfen ;) bin mal gespannt, was beim Prfungsausschuss herauskommt..aber wenn es bei 85% Durchfallquote bleibt, sollte die nchste Klausur wirklich leichter werden...tschakkaaaaa...!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Yeah, ich hab Psycho bestanden!  :bhh:

----------


## runderling

Glckwunsch ! :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Yeah, ich hab Psycho bestanden!


 :Party:  :Party:  Sehr gut!

----------


## Rhiannon

> Yeah, ich hab Psycho bestanden!


Gratuliere!

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 

Irgendwie schn, dass hier momentan so wenig los ist (ergo keiner gefrustet ist...).

Rhiannon, bist du schon fleiig am Chemielernen? Wann genau hast du denn die Klausur?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Rhiannon, bist du schon fleiig am Chemielernen? Wann genau hast du denn die Klausur?


Ach, frage nicht nach Sonnenschein. Bin irgendwie jeden Tag nach dem KPP-Frhdienst viel zu mde, um ernsthaft was zu machen und an den WE ist die Motivation dann auch im Keller. Mal sehen, was das gibt. Die Klausur ist am 10.9., also schon viel zu bald fr meinen Geschmack.

----------


## Elena1989

> Yeah, ich hab Psycho bestanden!


Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Ich sollte eigentlich auch Chemie lernen, aber naja..  :Grinnnss!: 
Klausur ist ja erst im November, also noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange hin... Und neben dem KPP macht Chemie lernen einfach keinen Spa ^^

----------


## Jemine

> Ach, frage nicht nach Sonnenschein. Bin irgendwie jeden Tag nach dem KPP-Frhdienst viel zu mde, um ernsthaft was zu machen und an den WE ist die Motivation dann auch im Keller. ...


Geht mir 100000000% genauso...  :peng: 

Glckwunsch an Mr. Pink  :Grinnnss!: 
Wirklich gut, dass es hier im Frust-Fred so ruhig ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Incywincy

> Geht mir 100000000% genauso...


Absolutes Dito,
hatte mir vorgenommen whrend dem KPP Anatomie zu wiederholen. Habe den 7. tage hinter mir und noch kein einziges Mal reingeschaut.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Absolutes Dito,
> hatte mir vorgenommen whrend dem KPP Anatomie zu wiederholen. Habe den 7. tage hinter mir und noch kein einziges Mal reingeschaut.


Hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit, ich wollte auch was machen... und es geht eher schleppend voran.  ::-bee:

----------


## leofgyth77

ach..mir gehts auch so (:
ich wollt die woche eigentlich mal mit wiederholen von histo anfangen und vielleicht nebenher bisschen anatomie..oder danach. und dann in 2 wochen oder so mal mit physio anfangen..aber bisher fehlt mir jegliche motivation, und jetz muss ich antibiotika nehmen, was mir voll aufn magen schlgt (das ganze gute essen gestern, das mir mein freund gekocht hat....das war echt schade).
auerdem ist jetz bei uns der gillamoos (oktoberfest in bisserl kleiner, dafr umso schner hihi) und ich kann dann nix trinken...
ich glaub, ich fang nchste woche dann an.

----------


## Zanza

Ich wollte auch Anfang September mal so langsam anfangen, Anatomie zu lernen, da wir ja am 19.10. schon gleich die erste Klausur haben... aber irgendwie bin ich noch nicht bers Ausdrucken des Gegensandskataloges hinausgekommen... es gibt aber auch soo viele andere Sachen, die mehr Spa machen, Brot backen zum Beispiel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Danke fr die Glckwnsche!  :bhh:  Bin froh, dass ich die Klausur weg habe.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass hier kaum noch jemand Frust rauslassen muss! Hoffentlich bleibt es noch eine Weile so.

Ich mach momentan noch mein letztes KPP. Bin nicht sehr begeistert aber ich werds schon irgendwie rumbekommen. Nebenher muss ich auch noch Anatomie pauken. Das machts nicht unbedingt besser.  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

Hey Leute, 

offensichtlich gehts ja vielen so, dass sie jetzt langsam mit der makroskopischen Anatomie anfangen mssen. Ich muss jetzt auch langsam ran, obwohls mir total schwer fllt, mich nach der Arbeit dazu aufzuraffen;) 
Auerdem find ichs etwas schwer hierfr den Einstieg zu finden. 
Mich wrd deshalb mal interessieren wie ihr das so macht, grade in den Anfngen, mit was lernt ihr und wo fangt ihr so an? Macht ihr euch Lernkarten und wenn ja wie sind diese aufgebaut? Wrde mich ber Tipps sehr freuen, ist ja schlielich ein sehr wichtiges Fach  :Smilie:  

Gre

----------


## leofgyth77

also, ich hab mir fr den prpkurs damals mein eigenes skript zusammengestellt, weil unser prof uns keins gegeben hat. hab halt dann schn ausm buch zusammengefasst, aber so lern ich auch am besten. fr die muskeln mit anstze und so weiter hab ich mit krtchen geschrieben, weil man die immer und berall mit hin nehmen kann (: und man kann sich halt schnell selbst ausfragen.
anfgefangen hab ich immer bei dem gebiet, das ich selbst geprppt hab. dann hab ich mich wenigstens immer schon etwas ausgekannt...
bin mal gespannt, wie das wiederholen dann so mit dem skript klappt (und natrlich mit den promethei)...da fang ich aber erst nchste woche mit an (:
vielleicht schaff ich heute etwas histo.

immerhin hab ich gestern endlich mal einen von zwei berichten fr das berufsfelderkundungspraktikum geschrieben...die praktika hab ich schon letzte semesterferien gemacht..ich bin echt faul (:

----------


## Elena1989

> Hey Leute, 
> 
> offensichtlich gehts ja vielen so, dass sie jetzt langsam mit der makroskopischen Anatomie anfangen mssen. Ich muss jetzt auch langsam ran, obwohls mir total schwer fllt, mich nach der Arbeit dazu aufzuraffen;) 
> Auerdem find ichs etwas schwer hierfr den Einstieg zu finden. 
> Mich wrd deshalb mal interessieren wie ihr das so macht, grade in den Anfngen, mit was lernt ihr und wo fangt ihr so an? Macht ihr euch Lernkarten und wenn ja wie sind diese aufgebaut? Wrde mich ber Tipps sehr freuen, ist ja schlielich ein sehr wichtiges Fach  
> 
> Gre


Hey! 
Ich hatte den Prpkurs ja schon im ersten Semester und somit schon hinter mir  :Smilie: 
ich gestehe, ich hab immer Testatweise gelernt. Das erste Testat war ja "Knochen, Bnder und Gelenke und allgemeine Anatomie" und dann hab ich halt erst das gelernt und ein bisschen mein Prpgebiet ;)
muskelansatz, Ursprung und Funktion hab ich mir auf Karten geschrieben, ist ganz gut zum Abfragen. Und bei Situs hatte ich mein eigenes Skript. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach bei Muskeln oder so nicht so viel, da kann man ja nicht wirklich was zusammenfassen...
Ich hab hauptschlich ausm Atlas gelernt, zwecks Topographie und so...
Ich wrd an deiner Stelle als Vorbereitung einfach mal grob reinlesen, wenn du dein Prpgebiet noch nicht kennst, is es halt schwer mit der Vorbereitung.


@Mr. Pink: Ich mach auch grad KPP,  Monate am Stck, hab noch bis zum 30. Aber auch das geht rum  :Grinnnss!: 
Und ich msste eigentlich nebenher fr die Chemie-Wiederholungsklausur lernen, aber naja.. die Betonung liegt auf "msste"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> @Mr. Pink: Ich mach auch grad KPP,  Monate am Stck, hab noch bis zum 30. Aber auch das geht rum 
> Und ich msste eigentlich nebenher fr die Chemie-Wiederholungsklausur lernen, aber naja.. die Betonung liegt auf "msste"


Ja sowas nervt. Eben deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass ich aus dem letzten Semester keine Leichen mehr im Keller habe...
Aber schau ab und zu mal rein, fhlt sich gut an, wenn man Chemie rum hat!!

----------


## altalena

Ich finde es ja krass, dass ich euch alle so einen Stress macht wegen des Prpkurses.... ich hatt "damals" erst zu Unibeginn fr das Eingangstestat gelernt (schriftlich) und dann auch eher testatspezifisch, weil man whrend des Kurses einfach die besten Hinweise bekommt, was relevant ist und was nicht.....
Aber wenn ihr das alle auch so raushabt..... respekt!  :bhh:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

naja... ich hab zwar jetzt erst den Prpkurs, aber schon seit zwei Semestern Anatomie-Vorlesungen die ich nie besucht habe. Da gilt es schon ein paar Sachen nachzuholen, denn sonst wirds definitiv nichts mit dem Eingangstestat.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ja sowas nervt. Eben deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass ich aus dem letzten Semester keine Leichen mehr im Keller habe...
> Aber schau ab und zu mal rein, fhlt sich gut an, wenn man Chemie rum hat!!


Naja, die Klausur ist erst am 19. November, vondemher hab ich nach Unibeginn noch nen ganzen Monat Zeit... Und ohne Druck lernen klappt bei mir nicht so recht...

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Elena: WAAAAHHHH @ dein Ticker!!!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Naja, die Klausur ist erst am 19. November, vondemher hab ich nach Unibeginn noch nen ganzen Monat Zeit... Und ohne Druck lernen klappt bei mir nicht so recht...


Jaaa dann kannst du natrlich chillen!  :bhh:

----------


## Elena1989

@Cuba: Was denn? Gefllt er dir nicht? :bhh:  :bhh: 

@Mr. Pink: gaaaaaaaaanz genau  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

:Oh nee...:  Doch, doch - man wird nur ganz nett dran erinnert, dass die Zeit voranschreitet  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rhiannon

Darf ich mal rumfrusten? 

Ich kann immer noch kein Chemie und Freitag ist die Klausur. Davor 4 Tage KPP-Frhdienst, wo ich danach auch wieder nix lngerfristig ins Hirn krieg. Vielleicht bleib ich am Freitag einfach gleich zuhause.  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Darf ich mal rumfrusten? 
> 
> Ich kann immer noch kein Chemie und Freitag ist die Klausur. Davor 4 Tage KPP-Frhdienst, wo ich danach auch wieder nix lngerfristig ins Hirn krieg. Vielleicht bleib ich am Freitag einfach gleich zuhause.


Hmm... wann wre denn die nchste Klausur? (also ich mein nach dem Freitag)

----------


## Rhiannon

> Hmm... wann wre denn die nchste Klausur? (also ich mein nach dem Freitag)


Ende des nchsten Semesters

----------


## runderling

Boah.. :Aufgepasst!: 
 Elena hat mich so richtig aus meinem ruhigen Gammeldasein gerissen....
keine Klausuren nachzuholen, der neue Stundenplan ist noch nicht online, so dass ich auch gar nichts wei, was ich vorbereiten knnte *g* 
- schlielich sollte man ja gezielt seine Krfte einsetzen - 
Pflegepraktikum schon lange erledigt, eigentlich habe ich das chillen genossen, und nun du mit deinem Ticker.....Phy...sooo bald....!!! (trotzdem, der Ticker ist geil!)

----------


## Elena1989

> Boah..
>  Elena hat mich so richtig aus meinem ruhigen Gammeldasein gerissen....
> keine Klausuren nachzuholen, der neue Stundenplan ist noch nicht online, so dass ich auch gar nichts wei, was ich vorbereiten knnte *g* 
> - schlielich sollte man ja gezielt seine Krfte einsetzen - 
> Pflegepraktikum schon lange erledigt, eigentlich habe ich das chillen genossen, und nun du mit deinem Ticker.....Phy...sooo bald....!!! (trotzdem, der Ticker ist geil!)



naja, bald... es sind noch elf Monate, das sollte doch noch genug Zeit zum entspannen geben  :hmmm...: 
Ich wollt euch jetzt nicht alle verunsichern, wenn euch der Ticker verstrt, dann nehm ich ihn raus  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> naja, bald... es sind noch elf Monate, das sollte doch noch genug Zeit zum entspannen geben 
> Ich wollt euch jetzt nicht alle verunsichern, wenn euch der Ticker verstrt, dann nehm ich ihn raus


Ach Quark! Hab meinen Facebook Ticker dahingehend heute Nacht noch geupdatet  :Grinnnss!:  Wird demnchst auch hier geschehen... hab nur grad keine Lust  :hmmm...: 
So verliert man wenigstens nicht das Ziel aus den Augen.

----------


## leofgyth77

hihihi..der ticker ist echt super!
hm. knnt ich auch mal machen. aber dann glaub ich bekomm ich bissi angst.
man, irgendwie haben schon voll viele leute angefangen frs "bses p wort" zu wiederholen und ich kann mich nicht so aufraffen.
heute den ganzen tag nur gechillt..war ja auch mal wieder etwas schn drauen..naja...

----------


## Jemine

*hysterischkicher* Wieso benutzt ihr denn so oft das P****** *shhhhhhhhhhhhh*-Wort?!?!?!! 
Chemie luft gar nicht und ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das noch schaffen soll bis zum 22.9.  :grrrr....: 
ABER: morgen letzter Tag KPP!!!!  ::-dance:   ::-dance: 
Dann ist es vollbracht!!  :Grinnnss!:  (wenigstens DAS)

----------


## Cuba_libre

Jemine, ich wrd sagen: KPP beenden und dann Gas geben. Bis zum 22. ist noch ne Menge Zeit! Das packste  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, *theoretisch* ist Zeit aber praktisch  :Blush: 
Naja, rmel hochkrempeln und ab Dienstag ordentlich ranklotzen! Tschaaakkkkaaaa

----------


## runderling

Komm, Jemine - du packst das!! 
Mach nach dem KPP einen Tag gar nichts, nur chillen und gammmeln und Eis essen und...ach was wei ich, was dir Spa macht!
Und ab Mittwoch regnet es und dann klotzt du richtig ran - bis zum 22. hast du dann noch 2 volle Wochen, das rockst du schon! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Jemine

Problem: ich hab jeden Tag Proben, aber zumindest macht DAS mir auerordentlich viel Spa  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin grad dabei, mir einen Masterplan zu berlegen *gg*

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hmmm... zur Probe gehen knnte ja sowas wie ne Belohnung fr fleissiges Lernen sein - zieht aber wohl eher nicht, wenn man so oder so hingeht?!

----------


## runderling

Wieviel Stunden am Tag probt du denn? Da bleibt sicher noch was Zeit zum lernen brig - und angeblich lernt man sehr viel besser mit Unterbrechungen, besonders wenn die Spa machen - die lieben Endorphinchen *g*! (Neugier - was probst du denn??)

----------


## Jemine

Shalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalalalaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaa  aaaaalalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
KPP ist rum! Jippieh!  :Party: 
Nun gehts ans Masterplanen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

KPP is zwar gut ... aber ich hab kaum Zeit um Anatomie zu lernen!  :grrrr....: 

Ist denn wirklich keiner mehr gefrustet oder warum liegt der Thread auf Eis?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Semesterferien ist wohl das Zauberwort  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

Mir gehts wie Mr. Pink, komm neben der Arbeit zu gar nichts, das macht mir etwas Angst, dass mir die Zeit zu knapp wird...

----------


## Saphira.

ganz genauso gehts mir auch.. mach grad meinen letzten Teil des KPP und hab auch echt Angst, dass die Zeit zum Anatomielernen fr unser Antestat im Oktober nicht reicht.. deshalb sind alle freien Tage (so wie der heute) dem Lernen geweiht.. find ich schon ziemlich frustrierend  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

na, dann schreib ich mal fr mr. pink hier was rein. ((:
hab jetz endlich zum lernen angefangen und es geht soooooooo schleppend. das ist richtig schlimm, weil es nur an mir liegt. ich bin motivationslos und lass mich sooo schnell ablenken (ja..auch das stoffmuster der couch kann unglaublich interessant werden..)
mit histo bin ich jetz aber hoffentlich dann bald durch. mit anatomie start ich heut nachmittag..nur fraglich wie weit ich da komm. ab dem 20. ist dann physio noch mit dran, aber mir macht das groe P immer mehr angst. wei berhaupt nicht, wie ich den ganzen stoff in mein kleines hirn bringen soll..nuja. genug rumgejammert, jetz mach ich weiter (:

----------


## -Julchen-

Also wenn ich hier so mitlese krieg ich ja grad ein schlechtes Gewissen... Ich mach auch noch bis 30.9. KPP und hab danach noch ne Woche richtig frei, da hatt ich aber eigentlich nicht vor, schon was zu lernen!! Und schon gar nicht frs bse P! Anatomie hab ich schon hinter mir. Und meine nchste Klausur steht Ende Februar  an... :Nixweiss:  Was lernt ihr denn so (Anatomie ausgenommen) ?

----------


## runderling

die Frage stelle ich mir auch!
Mir ist ganz komisch, kein KKP, keine Klausuren, ich wei einfach nicht, was ich konkret lernen sollte....

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Bei uns kommt jetzt halt das Anatomie Semester und da gibts auch ein Eingangstestat. Deshalb muss man whrend dem KPP schon ein bisschen lernen. Biochemie und Physio kommen zwar auch, aber die mssen erstmal gegenber Anatomie zurckstecken.  :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Naja, Chemie-Klausur steht noch an und kurz danach noch Kopp-Testsat.
Ich hab einfach grad keine Zeit und (viel schlimmer) berhaupt keine Lust!
 :Keks:

----------


## Rhiannon

Kann auch was zum Frust beitragen: Gestern Chemie-Wiederholungsklausur und es war richtig sch.......... Hab gemerkt, dass ich wegen des KPP viel zu wenig Lernmotivation hatte, hatte aber teilweise auch einfach Blackout bei Sachen, die ich sonst sicher drauf hab.

Und danach dann noch Sptdienst und vor lauter Frust den ganzen Tag nix gegessen und dann nach dem Dienst erstmal im Zug gekotzt, als mein Krper dann vollends nicht mehr wollte. Ein Tag zum Abgewhnen.....  :kotzen:

----------


## Jemine

Oh schei$$e, das klingt ja unerfreulich... Tut mir leid!

----------


## Rhiannon

> Oh schei$$e, das klingt ja unerfreulich... Tut mir leid!


Lieb von dir!
Ist aber alles halb so wild. Bin heute schon drber weg. Wir haben ja Gott sei Dank auch unbegrenzt viele Versuche fr den Chemie-Schein, so dass auch der dritte Versuch keinen schlimmen Schrecken darstellt.

----------


## Cuba_libre

Klingt nach nem echten Mist-Tag. 
Obwohl du schreibst, dass ihr unbegrenzt viele Versuche fr Chemie habt: Hoffnung auf Bestehen gibt es nicht?

----------


## Jemine

UNBEGRENZT VIELE VERSUCHE???? Is ja der Hammer!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> UNBEGRENZT VIELE VERSUCHE???? Is ja der Hammer!


 :Grinnnss!:  Haha, das selbe hab ich auch gedacht. Wobei es sicher andere Klausuren gibt, da wren einem unbegrenzt viele Versuche lieber  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Kann man das Gesamtpaket "Unbegrenzt viele Versuche fr Chemie und Biochemie" irgendwo kuflich erwerben?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Kann man das Gesamtpaket "Unbegrenzt viele Versuche fr Chemie und Biochemie" irgendwo kuflich erwerben?


Gegen Studiengebhren im Modellstudiengang an der Uni Kln  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 


Hoffnung auf Bestehen hab ich diesmal so berhaupt nicht. War wie ein Brett vorm Kopf gestern. Aber wie gesagt, bin heute drber weg nach ausgeprgtem Selbstmitleid direkt nach der Klausur. Dann eben auf ein neues im Winter.

----------


## Cuba_libre

OK, dann ist ja "gut", dass du drber weg bist. Ich drck dir dann im Winter wieder die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Im Winter lernt es sich ja auch viel besser  :hmmm...:  Wenns drauen nicht schn ist und so.

----------


## leofgyth77

wow rhiannon..das hrt sich mal nach nem richtigen schei*tag an...das tut mir leid fr dich.
aber ich find deine einstellung super, das nchste mal klappts dann (:

also..anatomie ist auch nich besser als histo...ich hab das doch schonmal alles richtig gut gelernt...wo ist es denn hin?

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ leo: Wird sich versteckt haben  :Grinnnss!:  [ok, nicht lustig]

Ich hab die letzten zwei Stunden mit wiederholen verbracht. Ich glaub das langt. War noch vieles vorhanden, einiges nicht mehr... und da heute Samstag ist, das Wetter auch ganz angenehm ist, mach ich jetzt mit dem Wiederholen schluss...werd dann morgen das Vergessene weiter bearbeiten. Meine Motivation rennt eh schon die ganze Zeit nackig mit nem Cocktail ber die Wiese.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Meine Motivation rennt eh schon die ganze Zeit nackig mit nem Cocktail ber die Wiese.



Den Spruch merk ich mir, der ist gut!  :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Haha, ich hab mich selbst berlistet!  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab meinen Lppi in meiner Wohnung in MD vergessen und darf gndigerweise grad mal kurz an den PC meines Freundes.
Somit bis Dienstag kaum Internetablenkung mglich, da mu ich wohl Chemie lernen  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

cuba, der spruch ist der wahnsinn XD

joa. mein wissen hat sich versteckt..so langsam merk ich aber,dass doch noch bissl was da ist.

jemine..gar nicht schlecht, deine taktik!
ich wnsch euch allen ganz viel erfolg! wird schon hinhaun...wann fngts denn bei euch allen wieder an?
ich darf am 11. zum neurophysio praktikum antanzen..am 15. ist das die nachholklausur von physio und am 22. die klausur fr neurophysio..da freut man sich richtig auf den semesterbeginn.....

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hehe.. den Spruch hab ich irgendwann mal bei VZ oder so aufgeschnappt.  :bhh: 

Bei mir gehts auch am 11.10. weiter: 2 Wochen Wahlfach. 
Ab 25.10. steht Modul 5 (Verdauung/Med. Psychologie) an.

----------


## Rhiannon

Bei uns gehts auch am 11.10. los mit der Rckmeldung zur definitiven Teilnahme am Prpkurs und dann ab 12.10. direkt volles Programm: Anatomie-Vorlesungen, 3x die Woche Prpkurs und erstes Kompetenzfeld. Ab Woche 4 dann noch Neuroana-Vorlesung dazu und zwischendurch noch Skills Lab-Kurse "Punktionen" und "Individualhygiene".

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> und zwischendurch noch Skills Lab-Kurse "Punktionen" und "Individualhygiene".


Nice, sowas gibts bei uns nich...

----------


## thinker

Individualhygiene war glaube ich 2x 2Stunden Vorlesung und "hnde waschen" und Punktionen besteht aus einer Vorlesung und dann eben eigenstndiges Lernen mit anschlieender Prfung (wobei die Prfung nicht soo schwer war, aber man musste schon alles korrekt machen). 

@Rhiannon: Also der Prpkurs ist viel Arbeit. Und ich glaube Kln ist da mit 3x die Woche a 5 Stunden (oder?) auch recht aufwendig im Vergleich zu anderen Unis. Danach eben noch lernen, ABER mir hat es zumindest echt Spa gemacht und vorallem wenn es an Innere geht ist es echt super cool  :Smilie:  
In Neuroana war ich nie in der Vorlesung, auer diese 2 Wochen "Kurs" am Ende des Semesters (aber glaube die haben das System umgestellt?), und eben dann zu hause gelernt und die Klausur bestanden....
Naja, aber so wirklich sollte man mich wohl nicht als Vorbild nehmen...haha

----------


## Cuba_libre

Was genau beinhaltet denn das Kompetenzfeld? Oder: was ist das? Haben wir hier nicht, bzw. vielleicht heit es anders oder ist irgendwo verpackt  :hmmm...:

----------


## thinker

Die Kompetenzfelder sollen klinische Flle in das Studium integrieren. So hrt man immer etwa 1 Woche lang Vorlesungen zu einer Krankheit (Mamma CA, Myokardinfarkt, hrstrungen...), die dann meist mit einer Klausur, manchmal auch mit einer hausarbeit abschlieen. In diesen Vorlesungen werden die Krankheiten dann aus der Sicht von Internisten, Pharmakologen, Chirurgen o.a. vorgetragen. Man muss alle 24 in der Vorklinik besuchen, 16 davon bestehen. 
Ist nett gedacht, aber manches hrt man echt sooo oft in der Vorklinik, und in der Klinik kommt das ja nochmal, dass mir der Sinn auer Mehrarbeit echt fern bleibt.

----------


## Cuba_libre

OK, also irgendwie Vernetzung von Vorklinik und Klinik. Hatten zumindest mal ne klinische Vorlesung Kardiologie und sonst ab und an ma nen greren Abstecher in einer VL, aber Gott sei Dank nie wirklich klausurrelevant bzw. wenn was dabei war, wenigstens nicht in dem Mae, wie es bei diesen Kompetenzfeldern klingt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rhiannon

@thinker: Jep, sind 3 x 5 Stunden Prppen die Woche. Die Vorlesungen schau ich mir alle mal an und dann, mal sehen, was sich lohnt und wo es sich nicht lohnt Zeit zu investieren. Glaub, Neuroana ist jetzt erstmal nur Vorlesung, dann im nchsten Semester irgendwie ein Pflichtkurspraktikumswasauchimmer und die Klausur, wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt hab.

@Kompetenzfelder: fand ich jetzt im ersten Semester ganz gut, grad als Abwechslung zur Chemie/Physik-Lernerei. Dieses Semester gehts los mit KF Rckenschmerz bei einem von den Anatomen.

----------


## Elena1989

Sowas wie Kompetenzfelder haben wir auch nicht. Wir haben nur diese vorklinisch/klinisch integrierten Seminare, da hettnw ir im ersten Semester schon zwei. Im Grunde genommen kam dann irgendein Arzt und hat uns erzhlt, was wir mit dem, was wir grade fr Anatomie gelernt haben, spter mal anfangen knnen.. War aber nicht so berauschend.

Bei mir geht's am 18.10. wieder weiter. Hab dann in der zweiten Woche Psychoreferat und im November dann die CHemieweiderholungsklausur und im Dezember dann Histo II und Psycho... 

Und ach ja: Nur noch drei Wochen KPP und dann nie wieder!! Juchuh!!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Und ach ja: Nur noch drei Wochen KPP und dann nie wieder!! Juchuh!!


Ich zhl auch schon die Tage!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich zhl auch schon die Tage!!!


Wie viele Tage sind es denn noch?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

noch 11 Arbeitstage!! Chakka!!!

----------


## Elena1989

> noch 11 Arbeitstage!! Chakka!!!


bei mir sind's noch 13  :grrrr....: 

(aber will mich ja gar nicht beschweren, hab's mit diesen zwei Monaten mit der Station echt gut erwischt)

----------


## Zanza

Darf ich ankndigen: Ich habe gerade offiziell mit Anatomielernen begonnen!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## McDbel

> Darf ich ankndigen: Ich habe gerade offiziell mit Anatomielernen begonnen!


so spt noch?? na gut...

aber ich fang erst am 15ten damit an  :kotzen:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Darf ich ankndigen: Ich habe gerade offiziell mit Anatomielernen begonnen!


... um daraufhin wieder in Medi-Learn rumzugammeln!  :bhh:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Zanza: was ein Zufall. Ich hab heute auch mit Ana angefangen, aber noch nicht das volle Programm. Erstmal lockere Warmmachbungen. Morgen gehts dann richtig los  :bhh:

----------


## Sarah 260189

haha, ich hab auch heute mit den Fragen&Antwort-Bchern in Anatomie (und Biochemie) angefangen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

> ... um daraufhin wieder in Medi-Learn rumzugammeln!


Aber neeeein, zu dem Zeitpunkt des Postings hatte ich mich schon eineinhalb Stunden damit beschftigt gehabt  :hmmm...: 
Gleich im Zug gehts weiter. Bin so stolz auf mich  :bhh: 
Und heut morgen hab ich schon aushilfsmig Blut abgenommen. Macht sogar richtig Spa mit der Zeit  :Woow:

----------


## Saphira.

Ich hab auch noch 11 Arbeitstage vor mir  :hmmm...:  dann sind die 90 Tage KPP endlich geschafft.. und nach der Frhschicht geh ich jetzt erstmal ne Runde Anatomie lernen...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  !

----------


## Rhiannon

Noch drei Tage KPP, dann ist die erste Runde rum und die Hlfte der Gesamtzeit geschafft. Hab heute sogar von nem Patienten persnliches Trinkgeld gekriegt, weil er mich so sympathisch und freundlich fand und nicht davon ausging, dass ich was abkriege, wenn er fr die ganze Station was da lsst. Total nett. So knnte doch jede KPP-Woche sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Meine Chemie-Ergebnisse sind da und ich hab irritierenderweise mehr Punkte als beim letzten Mal und htte den Organik-Teil diesmal sogar bestanden von den Punkten her. Wie auch immer ich das gemacht hab.......
Bin insgesamt trotzdem durchgefallen, aber allein die Verbesserung trotz viel schlechterem Gefhl als beim ersten Mal zeigt mir, dass ich doch nicht ganz verbldet bin und beim nchsten Mal mit wirklichem Lernen auch ne sehr gute Chance hab das zu machen. Die ganze Aufregung am Freitag umsonst gewesen....

----------


## Mr. Pink online

schreibst du jetzt schon zum dritten Mal Chemie?

----------


## Rhiannon

> schreibst du jetzt schon zum dritten Mal Chemie?


Im Wintersemester ist es dann das dritte Mal. Heit aber hier in Kln zum Glck nix, ist also nicht mein letzter Versuch, falls es wieder schief gehen sollte.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

achso okay. Ist der Chemie-Schein in dem Fall nicht Vorraussetzung zum Biochemie Praktikum?!

----------


## Jemine

Nachdem mein Laptop und ich nun wieder glcklich vereint sind, kann auch ich mich wieder in den Weiten des Forums vom Lernen ablenken  :bhh: 
Trotzdem rechne ich mir keine groen Chancen fr Chemie aus, wenn nicht noch ein kleines Wunder passiert... 
Also ich geh dann mal  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Rhiannon

> achso okay. Ist der Chemie-Schein in dem Fall nicht Vorraussetzung zum Biochemie Praktikum?!


Chemie ist die Eintrittskarte zur Biochemie. Ohne den Schein gehts dann nicht weiter. Aber BC kommt erst im 4. Semester, also kann man bis dahin theoretisch 6 Mal die Chemie-Klausur mitschreiben ehe man ein Semester verliert

@Jemine: Ich drck dir die Daumen fr Chemie. Vielleicht hilfts ja!

----------


## McDbel

Anatomie isn Spasti....geht mir voll aufn Zeiger  :schnarch...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Anatomie isn Spasti....geht mir voll aufn Zeiger


 :Grinnnss!:  Ich htte es nicht besser ausdrcken knnen.

----------


## Sarah 260189

ich WILL nicht mehr fr die mndliche lernen mssen!  :Traurig:  Maaan, ich beneide euch, die schon euer Zeugnis haben grade echt wahnsinnig...  :Frown:

----------


## nickl

> Anatomie isn Spasti....geht mir voll aufn Zeiger


Haha, habe total gelacht als ich das gelesen habe. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, Anatomie war mein absolutes HASSFACH der ganzen Vorklinik, abgesehen von Chemie natrlich (nie gecheckt, war eh ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen :Blush: ). Verstehe nicht, wie es Spa machen kann, sich stumpf die ganze Name in die Birne zu knallen und das Wiederholen war ja mal wohl das tzendste berhaupt! Alles unterhalb des Halses bis zum Bein war noch ertrglich, der Rest einfach nur  :kotzen:

----------


## McDbel

> Haha, habe total gelacht als ich das gelesen habe. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, Anatomie war mein absolutes HASSFACH der ganzen Vorklinik, abgesehen von Chemie natrlich (nie gecheckt, war eh ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen). Verstehe nicht, wie es Spa machen kann, sich stumpf die ganze Name in die Birne zu knallen und das Wiederholen war ja mal wohl das tzendste berhaupt! Alles unterhalb des Halses bis zum Bein war noch ertrglich, der Rest einfach nur


ich sach dir dat....hatte ja keine Ahnung, das meine geistige Bulimie so weit fortgeschritten is  :Aufgepasst!: 

wiederhole momentan Kopf/Hals-Gedns und mein armes Hirn strubt sich dagegen immer und immer wieder...bin dafr, dass die schne Physiologie die Anatomie adoptiert!  oder ich esse die Anatomie einfach auf und dann is se weg und ich brauch sie nicht mehr zu wiederholen  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hasse den verdammten arm...das ist doch nicht normal, wie wenig ich davon behalten hab. und die verdammten muskeln hab ich jetz bestimmt zum 6. mal gelernt und kann mir die besch.... ursprnge und anstze immer noch nicht merken.
dafr ist bein super (:
ich mag anatomie eigentlich schon..nur so ein paar gebiete sind nicht so das meine und die wollen auch einfach nicht in mein hirn.
ich fang heut mal mit physio an ((:

----------


## McDbel

> ich fang heut mal mit physio an ((:



Physio hab ich mir die letzten 3 Wochen rein gezogen...ich mag es! Es ist irgendwie recht logisch und man sieht pltzlich diverse Zusammenhnge, die man vorher gar net gecheckt hat  :Love:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja..ich mag physio eigentlich auch. wir hatten letztes semester nur echt  viel druck in physio und das nimmt einem dann schon etwas die freude daran. deswegen geh ichs jetz schn langsam nochmal durch (:
ich find das eh toll, wie letztes semester dann sovieles ineinander gegriffen hat und man bestimmte sachen jetzt viel besser versteht, weil einfach die logik eingreifen kann, weil man das wissen von nem anderen fach hat. sehr schn (:

----------


## Rhiannon

Erster Tag ohne KPP....was macht man nur ohne Frhdienst? Naja, erstmal froh sein, dass es rum ist, der Frust kommt noch frh genug wieder.

----------


## -Julchen-

Also langsam wirds bei mir auch Zeit, dass es rum ist! Naja, noch die Woche dann hab ichs auch geschafft! So toll die Station auf der ich gelandet bin auch ist,ich freu mich echt auf die 10 Tage Entspannung, bevor die Lernerei wieder losgeht!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Also langsam wirds bei mir auch Zeit, dass es rum ist! Naja, noch die Woche dann hab ichs auch geschafft! So toll die Station auf der ich gelandet bin auch ist,ich freu mich echt auf die 10 Tage Entspannung, bevor die Lernerei wieder losgeht!


Ich freu mich auch riesig, allerdings muss ich noch bis nchste Woche Donnerstag arbeiten...

Aber morgen muss ich nur von 8 - 12, weil ich Geburtstag hab  :Big Grin:  War deren Vorschlag, nicht meiner ^^Da lohnt sich die halbe Stunde Anreise ja fast gar nicht  :hmmm...: 

Und nach KPP hab ich dann noch genau 2 Wochen frei, in denen kann ich dann Chemie lernen und das Psycho-Referat vorbereiten. Aber ich freu mich fast schon drauf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

ich muss auch nur noch bis nchste woche dienstag. aber ich hab drei tage dazwischen noch frei. die gehen frs lernen drauf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELENA!!!!

lass dich schn beschenken und geniee deinen tag heute..kurz kpp und dann nix lernen, gell (:

----------


## Rhiannon

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELENA!!!!



Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Mach dir nen schnen Tag!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Alles Gute! Bei mir is heute schnes Wetter, hoffe bei dir auch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

Juhu, mein erstes StudiPat-Dossier ist fertig. Frag mich blo, was ich die nchsten Semester schreiben soll, wenn ich nicht mehr die ganze Krankengeschichte der guten Frau aufrollen kann.

----------


## Jemine

Ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde... *einred*

Happy Birthday Elena!!  :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde... *einred*



Die Daumen sind gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde... *einred*



Drck dir alle Daumen, die ich hab!

----------


## leofgyth77

du packst chemie! ich drck dir die daumen!

so, ich bin grad ein wenig fest gefrustet....super tag heut, hab herz fertig wiederholt in physio, konnt alles noch. war schn.
dann dacht ich mir vorhin, machste mal bisschen schwarze reihe..luft auch ganz gut so weit..und dann kommt ernhrung des herzens...haben wir nie gemacht, alles unbekannt und ich bekomm so langsam zweifel, wie ich denn bitte das physikum schaffen soll, wenn ich lauter sachen nich mal gehrt hab!!!

----------


## Strodti

Das ist doch immer so  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja? hm. ok
aber mich verunsichert das schon grad etwas...wieso haben wir das denn nicht gemacht??? ist doch doof

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Wie wrs denn mit Selbststudium!? :-P

----------


## leofgyth77

hab ich jetz grad gemacht ((:
die fragen waren danach auch grtenteils ganz ok.
ich verfall manchmal leicht in panik  :Blush:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Naja, msstest mich mal sehen. Ich denke nach fast jeder Prfung ich sei durchgefallen und mach mir dann ewig 'nen Kopf. Das raubt mir den letzten Nerv. Ich denke, eine der groen Aufgaben im Studium ist es, Probleme anzugehen und die Panikphase dabei mglichst kurz zu gestalten. Es ist so schon stressig genug, wenn Panik und Prfungsangst dazu kommen, wirds zum Martyrium.

----------


## Elena1989

Danke fr die Geburtstagswnsche euch allen  :Grinnnss!: 
War heute echt ein seeeehr kurzer KPP Tag, knnte immer so sein  :Grinnnss!: 

@Jemine: Daumen sind ganz fest gedrckt!!!!!!


Ich fang erst nach dem KPP an zu lernen, dann hab ich noch 6 Wochen bis zur Chemieklausur, das muss reichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## pottmed

> Ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde... *einred*
> 
> Happy Birthday Elena!!


Drcke die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde Chemie morgen bestehen, ich werde... *einred*
> 
> Happy Birthday Elena!!


Ich drck dir auch die Daumen 08:30 ist ja ne humane Zeit, falls du das hier noch liest, versuch dir ein paar Fragen einzuprgen und in unser Board zu posten.
DU schaffst das!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gre

----------


## Jemine

Danke allen Daumendrckern  :Grinnnss!: 
Klausur war eigentlich ok diesmal und zuerst hatte ich auch ein gutes Gefhl aber mittlerweile sind mir so viele dmliche Schusselfehler aufgefallen, dass ich denke, dass es eng werden knnte  :Oh nee...:  Maaaaaaaann, ich knnt mir in den Hintern beien! *grummel*

----------


## pottmed

Wird schon gepasst haben  :Grinnnss!: 

Du machst mir Hoffnung  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hoffe, dass es gereicht hat aber bei einigen Sachen knnt ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen  :Wand: 
Groartig, wenns einem nach der Klausur wie Schuppen von den Augen fllt...
Naja, falls ich nochmal ran mu, hab ich ja noch 2 Wochen *kicher*

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, mir gehts auch ganz oft so!
aber lass dich davon erstmal nicht runterreissen....ich seh dann nmlich immer nur die fehler, die ich gemacht habe und bekomm totale panik und dann wars doch ganz okay..ganz eifnach, weil ich alles ausgeblendet hab, was ich ja doch richtig gemacht hab. und die fehler kommen einem selbst immer so viel vor und so fatal, daweil sinds manchmal einfach 1/2 teilpunkte, die man dann halt nicht bekommt.
ich wnsch dir das beste und hoff ganz fest, dass es trotzdem gereicht hat!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Das ist ganz normal, dass einem danach pltzlich Sachen auffallen, wo man sich an den Kopf packt. Ich hab ja nach meiner letzten Klausur so geheult, weil alles frchterlich war und hatte dann zum Schluss sogar mehr Punkte als in der ersten Klausur, wo das Gefhl bei weitem nicht so schlecht war wie dieses Mal. Drck dir einfach weiter die Daumen, dass es gepasst hat!!!

----------


## Laelya

das ist doch dieser berhmte zeigarnikeffekt *g*
am ende einer prfung fallen einem nur die sachen ein, die man falsch gemacht hat, aber nicht das, was man gut gemacht hat.......

also erstmal abwarten und tee trinken....wird schon alles gepasst haben

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ohusa

> das ist doch dieser berhmte zeigarnikeffekt *g*
> am ende einer prfung fallen einem nur die sachen ein, die man falsch gemacht hat, aber nicht das, was man gut gemacht hat.......


Genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Wir sind schon alle ein bisschen gestrt :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ach, ihr seid ja lieb  :Grinnnss!: 
Teilpunkte gibt's leider nicht, ist sofort alles falsch  :Nixweiss:  Das ist ja das Blde bei uns.
Aber mir geht's gut, ich hab trotz der Klausur beste Laune und vielleicht hat's ja wirklich gereicht. 
Heut geht's zur Lady's Night ins Kino zu Julia Roberts, ich lass mir durch nix mehr diesen Tag vermiesen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaah eat pray love...da wr ich heute auch fast reingegangen!!!
aber nein..mein doofi cousin 2. grades kommt mit seiner mama..und da die aus canada sind und man sich echt selten sieht, muss ich anwesend sein und dann irgendwas mit ihm machen. leider spricht der kein deutsch sonst htt ich ihn ja eiskalt mitgenommen ins kino.
ich wnsch dir ganz viel spa, und poste doch bitte wie der film war (((:

----------


## Inelein

Luft das im Cine nicht eventl. in der Originalfassung?

Warum ich eigentlich hier bin: Juhuuu, bald kann ich mich hier auch ber mein schweres Studentenleben beschweren, freu mich schon - aber vermutlich nicht mehr lange :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yep, knnt sein, dass der in ov luft...muss ich mal schaun, wr eigentlich eh besser.
also mein doofi cousin ist gar nich mehr soo doofi..aber ich bin trotzdem noch vorsichtig..vielleicht mchte er sein wahres ich nicht gleich so zeigen.

inelein, willkommen hier im thread und glckwunsch zum platz!
ach, ich bin hier regelmig im thread und kotz mich aus, aber ich freu mich trotzdem immer noch, dass ich nen platz bekommen hab und medizin studieren kann (:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, der Film ist wirklich schn!  :Grinnnss!:  Luft hier leider nicht in OV obwohl ich eigentlich sonst immer versuche, die Filme im Original zu sehen. Ich hasse die deutsche Filmsynchronisation  :dagegen: 

Ich mach jetzt bis Freitag "Urlaub" in Elternhausen  :Grinnnss!:  und dann gehts mit Anatomie weiter und ggf. auch noch mit Kemie *seufz*

 ::-winky:  an alle Erstis hier!

----------


## altalena

@ Jemine: Wann gibt's denn das Ergebnis?

----------


## Jemine

Wei nicht genau  :Nixweiss: 
Ich hoffe bald, denn in 2 Wochen ist ja schon der nchste Termin!

----------


## altalena

Na, bis dahin wird ja wohl mal was kommen.... war das denn MC?

----------


## Jemine

Teils MC-Fragen, teils offene Fragen, die aber manchmal auch aus mehreren Teilen bestehen, es gibt aber trotzdem immer nur 1 Punkt. Und sobald irgendetwas falsch ist, gibt's fr die ganze Aufgabe 0 Punkte, weil keine Teilpunkte gegeben werden  :Keks:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

jop, das ist denke ich normal bei Chemieklausuren, also bei uns wars auch so!
In 2 Wochen schon der nchste Termin ist auch echt krass!  :bhh:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wei nicht genau 
> Ich hoffe bald, denn in 2 Wochen ist ja schon der nchste Termin!


So, da die Ergebnisse da sind...... Butter bei die Fische, wie wars?

----------


## Jemine

------ no comment -----

 :kotzen:

----------


## Rhiannon

> ------ no comment -----


Ach, sch....! Tut mir leid fr dich!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ------ no comment -----


Hell NO!  :Keks:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ------ no comment -----


Ach Schtzelein das tut mir leid, dafr drck ich dann in der Final-Round extra dolle die Daumen...

----------


## leofgyth77

ach schei*e!!!!
das tut mir echt leid fr dich....aber in zwei wochen zeigst du denen wo der hammer hngt!

----------


## Jemine

Eine Woche noch  :was ist das...?: 
Meine Motivation ist allerdings grad ganz ganz weit weg. Ich hab einfach nur die Schnauze voll  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

pack dir ein paar mdels und geh was trinken! heute lohnt sich das lernen wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr...
nach nem schnen abend mit guten freunden und viel, viel lachen schaut die welt ja schon wieder anders aus (:
und morgen gehts dann mit neuer motivation an die arbeit!

----------


## Jemine

Weggehen gibts morgen und Mittwoch  :Party: 
Daher rei ich mich jetzt zusammen und schau mir noch ein bissl was an *seufz*
 ::-stud:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

letzter Versuch?

----------


## Zanza

Ach so was Doofes  :grrrr....:  Das tut mir Leid fr dich! Aber beim nchsten Mal wird alles gut! (Aber das ist ja ein bescheuertes Bewertungssystem bei euch...)

brigens: Wir haben die Tausendseitenmarke geknackt!  :Party:

----------


## altalena

> brigens: Wir haben die Tausendseitenmarke geknackt!



Das haben die irren Freaks im "Wir machen und alle verrckt"-Thread in weniger als der Hlfte der Zeit geschafft  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Das haben die irren Freaks im "Wir machen und alle verrckt"-Thread in weniger als der Hlfte der Zeit geschafft


Wir haben halt nich so viel zu mosern  :bhh: 
Das war dann auch Beitrag Nummer 5000

----------


## Zanza

> Wir haben halt nich so viel zu mosern


Und wir schreiben nur, wenns wirklich sein muss!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

genau  ::-winky:

----------


## Zanza

Bh. Hab keine Lust auf Anatomie lernen, irgendwie wei ich auch nicht so recht, wie ich das am besten anstelle, damit das alles in meinem Kopf bleibt...
Ursprnge und Anstze sind doof. Das ist irgendwie alles das Gleiche nur an einer klitzekleinen Stelle dann was anderes, ich sehe die fiesen MC-Fragen frmlich schon vor mir...
Und das Wetter ist auch doof.

----------


## Jemine

Bei dem Wetter lernt es sich doch viel besser!
Ich geh jetzt ne schne Runde mit dem Hund durch die Felder (bin wieder kurz in Elternhausen  :Grinnnss!:  ) und dann verschnaze ich mich irgendwo mit nem Tee und Keksen und lerne. Da klingts gar nicht mehr so schlimm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Ja, das mit dem Wetter und dem Lernen stimmt schon, aber eigentlich wollte ich heut mal wieder raus und ne Runde laufen, aber bei strmendem Regen und 8C macht das keinen Spa... Da muss wohl wieder das Springseil herhalten, ist auch nicht so schlecht, da kann man dann nebenbei Serien auf DVD gucken  :hmmm...: 
Tee hab ich aber auch schon, nur keine Kekse...

----------


## Jemine

Ich mag so ein Wetter grad voll gerne!  :Love: 
So, der Wildfang drngelt, ich mu dann mal los *gg*

----------


## Kackbratze

Immer die Ruhe, nie drngeln lassen.
Zeit ist ein wertvolles Gut!

----------


## Jemine

Naja aber wenn das wertvolle Gut dann in Form einer Pftze oder Hufchens auf dem Teppich landet, doch irgendwie bld  :bhh:

----------


## Flauta

> Da muss wohl wieder das Springseil herhalten, ist auch nicht so schlecht, da kann man dann nebenbei Serien auf DVD gucken


Sorry fr OT: das mit dem DVD nebenher kucken mach ich auch, sonst ist der Spocht-drinnen nicht zu ertragen....hab nur noch keine Lsung gefunden, wie man Radfahren auf Rolle, DVD und Chatten gleichzeitig machen kann...wenn da jemand ne Lsung fr dieses Luxus"problem" hat *g*

----------


## Jemine

Ist Radfahren auf Rolle so ein Hometrainerdings oder was mu man sich darunter vorstellen?
Ansonsten DVD ohne Vollbild aufm Lppi gucken und da kann man doch nebenbei auch ICQ oder was auch immer laufen haben  :Grinnnss!: 
Ist nur die Frage, wie gut man whrend des Laufens tippen kann baer niene Evrsuhs sit se erwt!

----------


## dos

seh ich das richtig, jemine? du schreibst 2 wochen nach deiner nachholprfung den LETZTEN versuch???

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann hat deine uni einen an der klatsche. ich wrde wechseln...

----------


## Jemine

Jau, richtig verstanden (ums noch schlimmer auszudrcken: 10 Tage nach Ergebnisbekanntgabe) und jau, meine Uni hat nen Knall und jau, ich versuch zu wechseln, bzw habs versucht  :Keks:

----------


## Kackbratze

Prfung pausieren (Attest) und dann nochmal in ruhe einen Tauschversuch starten.
Anders knnte das ratzfatz in die Hose gehen.

----------


## Jemine

Also ist nicht der absolut letzte Versuch, drfte nchstes Jahr nochmal versuchen aber verliere halt mindestens ein Jahr  :grrrr....:  Bin mir grad gar nicht sicher, obs nicht sogar 3 Semester sind, weil die Kemie bei uns so komisch aufgeteilt ist.

----------


## dos

wechseln!!!!

in berlin bestehste die bc-klausur mit der schwarzen reihe - nur mc-fragen. und selbst da hab ich probleme .... :dumdiddeldum...:   :dumdiddeldum...:   :bhh: 

deine uni hat nen knall!! magdeburg?? wr ja typisch.... alle raushauen und dafr 1% besser in bc abschneiden als andere unis im physikum. menschen gibts....

----------


## Mr. Pink online

es geht doch um chemie, nicht um biochemie, oder?

----------


## Jemine

Ja, Chemie aber die Herrschaften der BC sind angeblich auch nicht besser  :Keks: 
Wrd ja gern wechseln...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Ich find v.a. die kurze Zeit zwischen 1. und 2. Nachklausur ziemlich strange. Ist Chemie bei euch so krass oder liegt dir der Stoff nicht? Ich meine, wenn jetzt immer noch 1/4 des Semesters an Chemie rumdoktoren wrde, lge es wohl nicht an dir.

----------


## leofgyth77

hmm...wir haben ziemlich glck in biochem....weil der krasse prof, der immer solche arsc*loch klausuren gemacht hat, ist leider krank geworden (also das leider ist ehrlich, weil der sehr krank geworden ist...), aber somit haben wir eben glck, dass die klausuren nicht ganz so unmachbar sind.
jemine, wo wrdest du denn gern hinwechseln wollen? oder war das jetz nur wegen chemie (:

----------


## Rhiannon

So, ich verabschiede mich dann frs erste mal, weil ich zumindest bis Sonntag keinen Frust haben werde. Bin nmlich Urlaub machen in London. Bis dann!  ::-winky:

----------


## Chrissy_89

@ Jemine...willkomen im club...
ich bin fast ausgerastet als ich die Ergebnisse von Chemie gesehen habe (ach nein ich BIN ausgerastet)
ich fahre morgen nach MD, bin nach der Klausur nach hause gefahren, weil ich mir eigentlich bei 22 Fragen sicher war...ja und jetzt sagt das Ergebnis ich hab 17 Punkte...also einen Punkt vorbei...ich grbel seit zwei tagen nur ber diese schei-klausur nach und fahr dann morgen zur Einsicht und hoffe das ist nur ein Scherz :Hh?:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, ich bin TOTAL grantig.
es hie heute wrden die psych-soz ergebnisse online gestellt werden..NIX DA..ich mein..wir haben ja erst vor ber zwei monaten die klausur geschrieben...wir zur hlle schaffen die das????
ich wei..es ist nur psych-soz...aber ich bin ein sehr ungeduldiger mensch, wenns um meine prfungs-ergebnisse geht.

jemine, chrissy, wie lufts mit chemie? ich drck euch sooooo fest die daumen, wenn die prfung ist!

----------


## Chrissy_89

2 Monate????
ich werde ja schon ungeduldig, wenn die das in eineinhalb wochen nicht gebacken bekommen...
obwohl die sozileute wohl grundstzlich die lahmsten sind...

oh Chemie hr blo auf, hab mir meine Klausur angeschaut, hab natrlich keinen Punkt gefunden, sondern mich gewundert, ob ich whrend der Klausur ein blackout hatte, von dem ich nichts mitbekommen habe...
ich knnte mir so dermaen in der Arsch beien...
und wsste gern welche strategie der Gute bei der letzen Klausur fahren wird... 

Ironie des Schicksal, ich habe in Chemie Abi geschrieben gehabt und Bio und Physik abgewhlt gehabt...und jetzt rate mal, welche Fcher ich im ersten Anlauf geschafft habe....
so viel dazu.

aber immerhin freu ich mich immernoch aufs zweite Studienjahr  :Love:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> aber immerhin freu ich mich immernoch aufs zweite Studienjahr


Hihi, geht mir genauso, auch wenn erstmal zwei Wochen Wahlmist ansteht. 

Also 2 Monate auf Klausurenergebnisse zu warten ist schon ziemlich krass! Bei uns wird man nach drei Tagen schon ungeduldig. Naja wobei die 1. Nachklausur ja auch schon etwas ber ne Woche nach der regulren Klausur stattfindet. 

Hab gestern abend endlich mal das letzte Biochemie Protokoll fertig gemacht, htte es eigentlich schon zum Semesterende abgeben knnen (nicht mssen), aber ich hatte keine Lust diesen doofen Antikrper zu zeichnen und n paar Sachen dran zu beschriften  ::-oopss: 
Erst wollte ich einfach die Vorlesungsfolie ausdrucken und hinkleben. Und die eine Sache beschriften, die noch fehlt. Das wre aber "etwas" assi gewesen.
Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Antikrper zwar auszudrucken, aber die Beschriftungen abzuschneiden und alles selbst zu beschriften. 
Ich habe Kunst nach der 10. aufgrund von Talentfreiheit abgewhlt, irgendwie musste ich ja was "hinzeichnen", bei dem man zumindest erkennen kann was es sein soll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja...zwei monate...die machen mich wahnsinnig. natrlich ist heute auch die frau,die sich darum kmmert, nicht im hause...mal schaun, was montag so bringt.

ah, chemie ist einfach dmlich. ich hatte riesen glck, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich fast nix vom stoff kann, was natrlich frs physikum nich so der hammer ist..vielleicht hattet ihr probleme an den schein zu kommen, aber im physikum wird auch chemie leicht fallen (ist zwar nur ein kleiner teil, aber immerhin! sollte man nicht unterschtzen!)

chrissy..bin auch knstlerisch sehr talentfrei und das, was ich in bio und histo immer gemalt hab, wrd ich ohne beschriftung nie wieder erkennen....

----------


## Chrissy_89

@leofgyth

Cuba hat das mit knstlerisch geschrieben ;)

ja das mit dem Wissen festigen fr`s Physikum sag ich mir auch.
Bzw. Vorbereitung fr`s Chemiepraktikum, dass mich ja Anfang des dritten Semesters erwartet... weil die tolle Klausur, ja nicht als Abschlussklausur zu verstehen ist, sondern als Vorraussetzung fr`s Praktikum...
jut ich schau mir jetzt wieder meine Aufzeichnungen an...

und leo, du genie jetzt erstmal das Wochenende...davor gibt`s ja jetzt eh nix mehr in Erfahrung zu bringen...
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab grad einfach nur die Nase voll und wirklich keine Lust mehr auf gar nix, was mit Uni zu tun hat. Bin grad wieder hier in MD angekommen und knnt heulen  :Traurig: 
Mu ja auch noch Anatomie machen...
Fhl mich einfach auch gesundheitlich noch nicht fit frs nchste Semester bzw. irgendwelche Prfungen jetzt.
Naja, Augen zu und durch, heulen hilft ja auch nix  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Richtig! Schn die Zhne zusammenbeissen! Und vor allem dieses Chemieschlamassel irgendwie hinter dich bringen!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh ja, ich war das mit knstlerisch, aber wir sind wohl alle auf die ein oder andere Art etwas durcheinander  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich schliee mich MasterPink  :hmmm...:  an: Zhne zusammenbeien und der Chemie zeigen wo der Hammer hngt [auch wenns am Ende vielleicht nur ein Hmmerchen ist]  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

hupsi..ich meinte cuba ((:

ja, ich muss wohl mit montag warten, aber ich kann mich ja super mit physio ablenken haha

eigentlich wollt ich heute durch sein mitm stoff, aber gestern ging gar nix und dann hab ichs sein lassen. werd ich halt heute fertig. dann hab ich morgen noch nen schnen tag mit meinem freund und dann gehts wieder auf in die uni-heimat. freu mich ja schon wieder bisschen drauf, die anderen zu sehen. andererseits fhl ich mich noch nicht bereit im 4. semester zu sein und physikum zu schreiben....

jemine, ich hoffe, nach ner guten nacht schlaf, gehts dir besser!
vielleicht hilfts dir ja, wenn du einfach heute noch nichts machst, sondern die wohnung oder dein zimmer auf vordermann bringst und dich mit freunden triffst, die schon in MD sind? ich wnsch dir das beste!

----------


## Jemine

So, wenigstens noch eine Prfungsleiche im Keller verschwinden lassen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hinter den Prpkurs kann ich jetzt auch nen fetten Haken setzen  :Grinnnss!: 
Schon bld, wenn man smtliches Zeugs nachholen mu, weil man whrend der Prfungeszeit krank war  :dagegen:  Ich bin ferienreif!

----------


## altalena

@ Jemine :   :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

@Jemine: Glckwunsch zum Hkchen hinter dem Prpkurs!

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch, jemine! freut mich echt sehr fr dich! prpkurs ist schon mal ne riesen hrde weniger  :Top:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> So, wenigstens noch eine Prfungsleiche im Keller verschwinden lassen 
> Hinter den Prpkurs kann ich jetzt auch nen fetten Haken setzen


Kannste froh sein, dass der Schei$$ vorbei ist (Gott was habe ich den Prpkurs gehasst) jetzt nur noch das bisschen (  :hmmm...:  ) Neuro und dann ists vollbracht.

Ich drck die Daumen fr Chemie!

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch, Jemine  :Grinnnss!:  Das ist doch schonmal viel wert, wenn das weg ist!
Meine Daumen sind fr Chemie ebenfalls fest gedrckt, natrlich auch fr Chrissy und fr leo fr Physio (wann ist das denn?)!

Erwhnte ich bereits, dass mir Anatomie auf die Nerven geht?

----------


## BetterCallSaul

Prpkurs und Anatomie waren toll. Haters gonna hate  :peng:

----------


## leofgyth77

ach, physio ist erst am 15. am 22. hab ich dann neurophysio.
bin grad wieder in erlangen und wir machen uns ne lustige lernwoche...eigentlich ist es mehr neuigkeiten austauschen und zwischendrin auch mal lernen lol
aber danke frs daumendrcken ((:

----------


## Chrissy_89

kann mich Shoma nur anschlieen...Prpkurs war doch das Beste im ersten Studienjahr  :Love:  

was Chemie betrifft...hm optimistisch bleiben 
glckwunsch an dich Jemaine...

----------


## Ali G

Viel Erfolg fr alle armen Magdeburger, die morgen in der Kemie nochmal ranmssen! Ihr schafft das!  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drcke euch ganz fest die daumen!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

jawoll, das Semester hat noch nicht mal angefangen und ich bin schon voll am abfrusten!!! *puke*

----------


## leofgyth77

bei mir ist jetz sense mit lernen..bin aber zufrieden fr heute...hab den gesamten kreislauf wiederholt (physio) mit beiden praktika..bin dann alles nochmal mit ner freundin durchgegangen und dann haben wir auch noch 1A altklausuren und andere altfragen gekreuzt. dafr bin ich jetz total am arsch und werd bald schlafen gehn (:

aber es ist so nervig, wenn das semester noch nichtmal richtig begonnen hat, und man gleich 2 prfungen hat. muss doch eigentlich nicht sein.

ich finde eure eingangsklausuren fr anatomie ja sehr seltsam. was wird da eigentlich alles so gefragt? und hattet ihr davor wenigstens schonmal anatomie vorlesung oder so?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

ja seltsam sind die wirklich. Vorlesungen gab es zwar ber zwei Semester, allerdings waren die nicht sonderlich gut besucht. Wen wunderts, wenn Prp-Kurs erst im 3. Semester ist und die ganzen anderen Fcher davor, fngt man wohl kaum im 1. Semester schon an Anatomie zu lernen. Aber naja, jedenfalls haben sie uns heute ein schnes Eingangs"testat" reingewrgt und es ist fraglich ob ich da durchgekommen bin.

----------


## leofgyth77

hat bestimmt geklappt! wann bekommt ihr denn die ergebnisse?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

denke mal morgen. ich hatte eben nicht mit einem wirklich schweren Testat gerechnet, deshalb hat es mich jetzt schon bel erwischt. glaube nicht dass es gereicht hat. naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.

----------


## leofgyth77

hm..gibts dann ein nachholtestat oder was sind dann die konsequenzen?
ja..es gibt immer ein erstes mal...mich hats ja letztes semester auch erwischt. war erst bitter, aber inzwischen find ichs sogar ganz gut..weil fair wrs nicht gewesen, wenn ich bestanden htte (war ja knapp....) und ich begreif jetz beim wiederholen so viele zuammenhnge und so...htte ich bestanden htt ichs mir nie und nimmer in den ferien angeschaut..ich kenn mich ja hihi

----------


## Mr. Pink online

jop, in ner woche ist das nachholtestat. Die Konsequenz kenn ich nicht, aber bei zweimaligem Durchfallen wre es wohl das aus fr prpkurs im Wintersemester (der Logik nach).

----------


## leofgyth77

sollte es nicht geklappt haben, dann haust halt gscheid rein und bestehst es dann in ner woche ((:
solang man noch im erst-versuch ist bzw man kein semester verliert, passt ja alles. drck dir aber die daumen, dass es diesesmal schon gereicht hat!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Okay vielen Dank!  :Smilie:  Ich drck natrlich auch die Daumen fr unsere Magdeburger!! 

...bin dann mal in der Bib *winker*

----------


## leofgyth77

wohooo..psych-soz ist endlich online (: mein anfangsgefhl hat mich nicht betrogen, war ziemlich gut. das freut mich jetz und ich wende mich voller elan und motivation an die physiologie der niere!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Glckwunsch Leo! 

Ich hab brigens doch das Testat bestanden, war eben an der Uni und hab nachgeschaut! 
Also wieder alles wie gewohnt "nicht gerafft und doch geschafft!"  :bhh: 

Werde mich jetzt aber trotzdem an Anatomie machen, bringt mir nmlich nichts fr den Prpkurs, wenn ich ohne fundiertes Wissen aufkreuze. Und ein bisschen Druck ist jetzt auch weg! 

Gru

----------


## leofgyth77

hey, saucool mr. pink!
freut mich voll fr dich!
yep, ist ganz gut, wenn man mit wissen im prp-kurs auftaucht und nicht alle wichtigen sachen wegschneidet hihi

----------


## Rhiannon

@leofgyth: Glckwunsch zu PsychSoz!

@Mr. Pink: Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Eingangstestat!

Bin ja schon gespannt, wie das bei uns ab nchster Woche wird mit dem Prpkurs und berhaupt der Anatomie.

----------


## leofgyth77

also, mir hat prppen sauviel spa gemacht!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wo ist eigentlich das Jemine? da war doch heute was an der Uni..... irrgendwas mit K wie Kemie.......

----------


## Elena1989

> also, mir hat prppen sauviel spa gemacht!


Mir nicht  :Big Grin: 

@leo und Mr. Pink: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

Find ich immer wieder witzig, wie unterschiedlich die Fcher an den Unis gestaltet sind.. wir ham damals in der 1. Semesterwoche mit Prppen angefangen ohne jegliches Anatomiewissen oder so... 

Ich bin aktuell auch schon wieder in Regensburg und mehr oder weniger fleiig am Chemie lernen...  :hmmm...:  Klausur ist am 18. November, von demher ist meine Motivation noch nicht soooo...
Aber ich geb mir Mhe!!!

----------


## Inelein

Heute war mein erster Erstieinfhrungstag :Grinnnss!:  - war ganz nett, ich musste an Cuba denken von wegen "das gute Abschneiden Mannheims beim Physikum bekommen wir bestimmt wieder vorgebetet", war bei uns heute auch nicht anders :Grinnnss!: 
Sag mal Cuba, stimmt es, dass Biochemie so ein Kracher sein soll? Die beiden Mdels der Fachschaft von meiner Gruppe meinten das...

----------


## Zanza

Oh Ine, ich hoffe, du hast in deiner Gruppe schon nette Leute getroffen und ihr macht heute und die nchsten Tage vielleicht was, damit du nicht mehr alleine zu Hause sitzen musst, das ist immer ganz doof... bei mir hat damals das Internet in den ersten paar Tagen noch nicht funktioniert, irgendwie hab ich mich da ganz von der Welt abgeschnitten gefhlt...  :grrrr....: 
Wnsche dir auf jeden Fall einen schnen Start!


Wir kriegen am Montag auch unsere eigenen Erstis zum Bespaen, ich freu mich schon, wird bestimmt lustig!

Ich kann mich zu Ana irgendwie nicht richtig motivieren, ich guck mir das immer mal an, aber ich hab auch das Gefhl, das nichts wirklich ber einen lngeren Zeitraum hngen bleibt - die ganzen Schulter- und Oberarmmuskeln, die ich am Wochenende gelernt hab, sind schon wieder aus meinem Hirn verschwunden, als ich jetzt Unterarm, Hand und untere Extremitt gemacht hab... und das bleibt auch nicht hngen.
Bei uns war es brigens so, dass wir ja (Modellstudiengang) letztes Semester schon "Interdisziplinre Propdeutik der Organsysteme" hatten, da kam auch schon so grob Anatomie drin vor, nur halt lange nicht so ausfhrlich. Man musste ein paar Muskeln, Bnder und Knochen kennen und wir hatten da "Demo-Prp", wo man also nicht selber prppt, sondern die einem nur was an der Leiche zeigen.
Fr die "vorlesungsfreie Zeit" haben wir dann einen Gegenstandskatalog fr die Eingangsklausur bekommen, wo dann eben drinsteht, was wir alles knnen mssen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das dann nchste Woche im Prpsaal so luft bzw. wie das allgemein luft, haben nmlich bisher nur einen vorlufigen Stundenplan und noch keine Gruppeneinteilungen...

So, ich hoffe, bei den Kemikern ist alles gut gegangen heute!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Naja, also im Grunde freu ich mich auch schon auf Anatomie, Biochemie- und Physiologiepraktikum - und das alles in einem Semester - wenn nur die blde Lernerei nicht wre!!! ... wird schon.

Die Magdeburger werden nach der Klausur bestimmt die nchste Kneipe unsicher gemacht haben.

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Die Magdeburger werden nach der Klausur bestimmt die nchste Kneipe unsicher gemacht haben.


naja hchstens, wenn ich das Ergebnis wei und Grund dazu habe...
also sie war schwerer als die letzte... nicht gerade eine Klausur, die uns alle durchlassen wollte...eine Gruppe von ca. 60 stand mit langen Gesichtern danach vorm Hrsaal, wren in hundert Meter Luftlinie die Erstis erwartungsvoll in ihrer Einfhrungsveranstaltung saen.
aber ich war zumindest um einiges konzentrierter als bei der letzten...
abwarten...

was das Prpen betrifft: Prpen ist das Tollste  :Smilie:  leider sind wir damit ja schon durch...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Heute war mein erster Erstieinfhrungstag - war ganz nett, ich musste an Cuba denken von wegen "das gute Abschneiden Mannheims beim Physikum bekommen wir bestimmt wieder vorgebetet", war bei uns heute auch nicht anders
> Sag mal Cuba, stimmt es, dass Biochemie so ein Kracher sein soll? Die beiden Mdels der Fachschaft von meiner Gruppe meinten das...


HAHA!!!! Ich habs gewusst  :bhh:  Mit ppt Prsentation?? Und groooem BlaBla vom Dekan und Studiendenkan?
Was hltste von den Rumen?? Wie ist dein erster Eindruck? Wie ist dein Semester?
Kracher in welchem Sinne? Dass wir in Modul 1... NwP richtig abgekackt haben?? Un die Bestehensgrenze auf 50% runter musste un dennoch 35% durchgefallen sind?? Und regulr mit 60% Bestehen gerade mal 35% der Leute  bestanden htten?? Also das war richtig schlimm, Modul 2 wars auch noch happig, aber seit dem 2. Semester und Dank der Evaluation bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Also ich empfinde es als nicht mehr sooo schlimm... und vor allem ist man mit der Materie mittlerweile vertrauter als am Anfang. Aber die Klausurfragen waren schon beschissen, das stimmt.  :Big Grin: 
Wer waren denn die beiden Mdels, die du hattest?? (-> PN bzw StudiVZ?) 



Ach so: Gratulation an alle, die einen weiteren Schein abhaken knnen.

----------


## Jemine

> naja hchstens, wenn ich das Ergebnis wei und Grund dazu habe...
> also sie war schwerer als die letzte... nicht gerade eine Klausur, die uns alle durchlassen wollte...eine Gruppe von ca. 60 stand mit langen Gesichtern danach vorm Hrsaal, wren in hundert Meter Luftlinie die Erstis erwartungsvoll in ihrer Einfhrungsveranstaltung saen.
> aber ich war zumindest um einiges konzentrierter als bei der letzten...
> abwarten...
> 
> was das Prpen betrifft: Prpen ist das Tollste  leider sind wir damit ja schon durch...


Die Klausur war ja wieder ne "groartige" Kreation von ihm  :grrrr....:  Mann, denke nicht, dass das gereicht hat, ich mu sagen, ich fand sie sogar blder als die allererste, obwohl ich diesmal mehr konnte. Sauber allen nochmal einen reingewrgt... Ich bin so enttuscht, ich wei echt nicht, was ich noch mehr htte lernen sollen.

Ich geh jetzt mal auf die Erstiparty gucken, irgendwie mu man sich ja aufheitern  :Party:  *plopp*Bibop auf*  :Party: 

P.S. Prppen fand ich auch (meistens) gut.  :Grinnnss!:  Prpkurs in MD ist schon in Ordnung find ich, da haben wir andere Siebefcher  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ach gott, jemine, das tut mir leid!
aber vielleicht hats ja doch gereicht! ich drck die daumen!
viel spa auf der ersti-party (:

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Die Klausur war ja wieder ne "groartige" Kreation von ihm  Mann, denke nicht, dass das gereicht hat, ich mu sagen, ich fand sie sogar blder als die allererste, obwohl ich diesmal mehr konnte.


Jemaine hat das gut ausgedrckt...der Typ ist immer wieder fr berraschungen gut  :Frown: 
ich hoffe der lsst sich nicht bis Montag Zeit, dann heit es sonst nach der ersten Biochemie Vorlesung(Montagmorgen, wenn ich mich nicht irre), dass es auch die letze fr dieses jahr war.

----------


## leofgyth77

das wr schon saubld!
ich hoffe so fest fr euch beide, dass ihr bestanden habt!

----------


## Inelein

Aaalso, der Studiendekan war aus irgendwelchen Grnden, die ich vergessen habe, nicht da, nur sein Vertreter, aber ja, der hat die Powerpointprsentation benutzt :Grinnnss!:  - natrlich sehr viel Eigenlob, war aber irgendwie eher charmant, er hat dann ne Tabelle mit den einzelnen Fchern und dem Ranking im Physikum gezeigt und auf die Nachfrage ber Physik Platz 18 gemeint "naja, daran mssen wir halt noch arbeiten".
Also den Hrsaal in der Alten Brauerei (H01?) find ich irgendwie nicht so toll, is ja kein richtiger Hrsaal (menno!) und die Tische/Sthle sind irre unbequem. Das Uniklinikum ist aber schn, der Hrsaal, in dem das Theatrum Anatomicum sein wird, irgendwie spooky auf eine gute Weise, klasse find ich auch die Bib (cooles Ausleihsystem!). Oben die Cafeteria scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Hab auf jeden Fall einen sehr positiven Eindruck.
Mein Semester scheint total cool zu sein (falls hier jemand mitliest muss ich das ja sagen, *hstel* :Grinnnss!: ), nee im Ernst ein paar Leute haben sich gestern schon getroffen und die kannte man dann halt schon. Was ich lustig fand, der Junge, der neben mir im TMS sa, ist auch in meinem Semester, war heute in meiner Erstitagegruppe.
Mannheim find ich ehrlich gesagt total toll. Ist jetzt vielleicht eine ausgefallene Meinung fr eine neu Zugezogene aber ich mag die Stadt richtig gerne, fhl mich bereits sehr wohl hier.
Wegen Biochemie: die haben jetzt keine Details genannt, aber halt erwhnt, dass Biochemie sehr schwer zu bestehen war und das Niveau mit Absicht so hoch gedreht wurde letztes Jahr. Mmmh, mal schauen...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

an die Magdeburger:
nochmal zum Verstehen ... das war jetzt Chemie im Drittversuch?? Was folgt bei Nichtbestehen - Exmatrikulation oder Praktikum nochmal wiederholen?

Wnsche euch allen natrlich viel Glck! Ich hoffe ihr habt bestanden!!

----------


## pottmed

> Die Klausur war ja wieder ne "groartige" Kreation von ihm  Mann, denke nicht, dass das gereicht hat, ich mu sagen, ich fand sie sogar blder als die allererste, obwohl ich diesmal mehr konnte. Sauber allen nochmal einen reingewrgt... Ich bin so enttuscht, ich wei echt nicht, was ich noch mehr htte lernen sollen.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal auf die Erstiparty gucken, irgendwie mu man sich ja aufheitern  *plopp*Bibop auf* 
> 
> P.S. Prppen fand ich auch (meistens) gut.  Prpkurs in MD ist schon in Ordnung find ich, da haben wir andere Siebefcher


Verdammt, das tut mir leid...


Wo warst Du denn ? Brauche dringend mal deine Mobilnummer  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine: du hast ne Mail, haste aber bestimmt schon gesehen  :hmmm...: 


Und an die Magdeburger: WTF?? Es sind alle verfgbaren Daumen gedrckt, dass es gelangt hat!

----------


## Jemine

:Party:  Mir ist ein wenig bel...  :Grinnnss!: 
@Pottmed: Was ist da bitte los, dass du als Ersti nicht mehr auf der Kisteparty bist??  :hmmm...: 

Danke an alle Daumendrcker... Man darf gespannt sein.

----------


## pottmed

Hey, ich bin schon lange geblieben  :Grinnnss!: 

Irgendwie ist sowieso nur die Hlfte der Leute gekommen, schwache Nummer.... naja, der Alkohol war trotzdem gut  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaaaaaaaah kacka...hab endlich die englisch ergebnisse...1,7 (gut). knnte kotzen.
das sieht ******* aus als muttersprachlerin. nja.
dafr sind alle scheine, die ich bis jetz haben kann auch schn eingetrudelt im studiendekanat..immerhin etwas.

----------


## Rhiannon

@alle Magdeburger: Meine Daumen sind natrlich auch gedrckt. 

@leo: Klar, dass dich als Muttersprachlerin das Ergebnis der Englischprfung rgert. Gab aber bei mir im Erststudium Anglistik z.B. immer mal Muttersprachler, die schlechtere Noten gekriegt haben fr gleiche Leistungen als Nicht-Muttersprachler, weil bei den Muttersprachlern kleinste Fehler irgendwie doppelt angekreidet wurden von manchen Dozenten.

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, das hrt sich ja echt zum  :kotzen:  an bei euch mit der Kemie... Das kann doch nicht sein, dass da jetzt soo viele Leute nochmal den Kurs machen mssen?? Ich drck auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es doch noch klappt! Irgendeine Chance, dass die Bestehensgrenze runter gesetzt wird?

----------


## altalena

Das mit der Kemie kommt mir bekannt vor. Bei uns in der Uni sind in meinem Semester beim ersten Mal ca. 30% durchgefallen und das war das beste Ergebnis seit Jahren. Im Nachversuch haben es dann nochmal ein paar geschafft (mich eingeschlossen) und die, die es nicht geschafft haben, mussten das Praktikum wiederholen und dann ein Jahr spter nochmal ran (klausurtechnisch)..... naja.....und von denen sind dann nochmal etliche durchgekracht..... ich wei nicht, warum die das so machen mssen  :kotzen:  , scheinbar haben die was gegen Mediziner....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich glaub die sind frustriert und neidisch, weil wir tatschlich mal was sinnvolles mit unserem studium anfangen knnen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Hey Leo, rate mal was ich im Englisch-Wahlfach bekommen habe?!  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

> ich glaub die sind frustriert und neidisch, weil wir tatschlich mal was sinnvolles mit unserem studium anfangen knnen


Hmmm, oder die sind genervt, weil wir uns in ihren Augen nur so oberflchlich mit den Naturwissenschaften beschftigen und uns keiner abgeht, bei dem Gedanken, 80% unseres Lebens in Laboren voller Chemikalien zu versauern....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zanza

Ich wei ja nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber wir mussten im Chemiepraktikum immer alles Sachen, die kaputt gegangen sind, sofort ersetzen und das waren einige - vielleicht brauchen die mal neue Sachen und hoffen, dass durch das doppelte praktizieren ein paar mehr Sachen ersetzt werden? Man kann ja nie wissen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Ich fand die Chemiker sind -bis auf wenige Ausnahmen- totale Nerds und gehen voooll ab auf ihr Studium. Wenn dann so gelangweilte Mediziner wie wir kommen und ohne Plan und mit geheucheltem Interesse im Praktikum rumhngen, gehen denen im Hosensack schon die Messer auf!

----------


## Chrissy_89

Ich glaub`s nicht...gestern Klausur geschrieben, heute die Ergebnisse...
da wollte es aber einer sofort wissen, fr wie viele es heit kein Physikum nchstes Jahr...

Ich hab es geschafft und bin total erleichtert...
aber mehr als die Hlfte haben es nicht geschafft...und 32 sind schon einige  :Frown:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Chrissy: Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Chrissy: Gratuliere! 

Hoffentlich hat den anderen Kemie-Schreibern das Daumendrcken auch so geholfen.

----------


## Chrissy_89

danke...
hoffe mal Jemaine hat es auch geschafft.

ich freu mich zwar, aber bin auch geknickt, weil meine Freundin es nicht geschafft hat  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Nope...
Kennt sich wer damit aus, nen Schein extern zu machen?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Nope...
> Kennt sich wer damit aus, nen Schein extern zu machen?


Oh neeinnn!!! Shit. Fhl dich gedrckt (oder sowas in die Richtung)!!

Ach so, nein ich wei leider nicht wie man nen Schein extern macht bzw. was man genau in die Wege leiten msste um dies machen zu knnen.

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Nope...


Shit.  :Frown:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein ... msstest du jetzt das ganze Praktikum nochmal wiederholen oder hast du den Prfungsanspruch verloren?

----------


## Zanza

Oh nein Jemine!  :grrrr....:  Das tut mir wirklich Leid fr dich...  :Keks: 
Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall, dass du den Schein irgendwo anders machen kannst, kenn mich damit aber leider gar nicht aus... vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Unis anmailen und fragen?

Chrissy, dir natrlich Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Super, dass es geklappt hat!

----------


## mausimhausograus

@jemine  :Smilie: 

ich wrd einfach mal alle fachschaften der fr dich am ehesten erreichbaren unis kontaktieren und die um rat resp. tipps bitten.
meist erhlt man bei denen realistische *vorort-erlebnis*berichte und einschtzungen und hinweise an wen man sich wo wie am besten wenden kann (manchmal auch durch die hintertr am oberprof vorbei).
soweit ich gehrt habe ,gibts aber z.zt nur noch wenig unis,die sich bereiterklren,studis nach erfolglosem dritten versuch bei sich aufzunehmen.
trotz studienordnung existieren aber auch fakultten ,die auf die 3er regelung pfeifen und 4-6 versuche zulassen.
darfst mich hauen,ich wei nicht mehr wo das war...
dennoch kopf hoch und ran ans telefon,je eher desto besser.

abgesehen davon,vielleicht versuchst du noch ein gesprch mit deinem vorortprof? ich hab 2 bekannte,denen ein persnlicher vorsprechtermin,sowie instndiges bitten geholfen hat,nocheinmal schreiben zu drfen.mit manch einem doz kann man wirklich handeln.

drck dir die daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ach du Schei$$e jemine, hats der alte Sack wieder geschafft so viele rauszuziehen....
musst also ne Extrarunde einschieben oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## Jemine

Ist nix verloren, in MD gibt's 6 Versuche. Nchste Runde nchstes Jahr  :kotzen:

----------


## pottmed

Verdammte Axt.... das beruhigt mich nicht gerade.

Jemine, den Frust mssen wir dringend mal ertrnken. Fhl Dich gedrckt.

----------


## Inelein

Richtig doof ist vorallem bestimmt, dass du deshalb ja vermutlich Biochemie nicht machen darfst, von der allgemeinen Angepisstheit mal abgesehen... zumindest wars aber nicht dein letzter Versuch, nchstes Jahr muss es dann einfach klappen!  :Top: 

Mein erster Vorklinikfrust ist Stundenplan zusammenstellen und Kurse belegen. Irgendwie ist das System ja mal sowas von nicht ausgereift. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich whrend meiner Physikklausur (Mannheim) eigentlich mit meiner Seminargruppe in Heidelberg sitzen soll - ich hoff jetzt mal das ndern die noch;)

----------


## leofgyth77

chrissy herzlichen glckwunsch zur bestanden chemie klausur! 

und jemine...das tut mit so unglaublich leid....gott sei dank, habt ihr 6 versuche!
aber ist natrlich *******, wenn du jetz so viel zeit verlierst. 
vielleicht findest du ja wirklich ne uni, an der du als gasthrer die chemie schein machen kannst.
wei leider gar nicht, an welchen unis das noch geht!
fhl dich auf jeden fall gedrckt!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Richtig doof ist vorallem bestimmt, dass du deshalb ja vermutlich Biochemie nicht machen darfst, von der allgemeinen Angepisstheit mal abgesehen... zumindest wars aber nicht dein letzter Versuch, nchstes Jahr muss es dann einfach klappen! 
> 
> Mein erster Vorklinikfrust ist Stundenplan zusammenstellen und Kurse belegen. Irgendwie ist das System ja mal sowas von nicht ausgereift. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich whrend meiner Physikklausur (Mannheim) eigentlich mit meiner Seminargruppe in Heidelberg sitzen soll - ich hoff jetzt mal das ndern die noch;)


*haha* der Stundenplan.
Ja er wird sich definitiv noch ndern. Bei uns hat er sich die letzten Tage noch zweimal gendert. Laut dem derzeitigen sollen wir am 24.12. bis 18h in der Uni sitzen.  :hmmm...: 
Am besten schauste Sonntag Abend immer fr die darauffolgende Woche nochmal nach. Vergleiche auch mit den Leuten aus deiner Seminar/Praktikumsgruppe um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Wir hatten zum Teil drei verschiedene Stundenplne. Je nachdem wann wer welchen ausgedruckt hat - da hat sich in krzester Zeit noch einiges getan  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Weiss leider auch nicht wie und ob es funktioniert extern nen Schein zu machen! Bin aber gerade erleichtert gewesen, als ich gesehen hab, dass ihr 6 Versuche habt. Bei uns winkt nach dem Dritten Fehlversuch die Zwangsexmatrikulation.

----------


## Inelein

@Cuba: Aber irgendwie ist das doch extrem suboptimal, dass man nicht fr mehr als ein paar Tage planen kann *kopfschttel*

----------


## leofgyth77

hrt sich ja crazy an mit eurem stundenplan...
da muss man doch beim planan mitdenken, dass der 24.12 WEIHNACHTEN ist und dass die allermeisten studenten nicht aus der stadt stammen. sehr seltsam

da haben wir gott sei dank gar kein problem..die studentplne ndern sich nmlich gar nicht...ich kann also jetzt schon schaun, wie mein studenplan im 9. semseter aussieht (wenn ich lust dazu htte...)
aber ich versteh meinen auch noch nich so ganz, weil da wohl blockveranstaltungen und abwechselnde vl und alles mglich dabei sind....nuja..bernchste woche werden sie uns schon was dazu erzhlen. (:

brigens Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you all ((:
hab total heimweh. meine ganze familie versammelt sich jetz grad und auerdem ist der Indian Summer so unglaublich schn und ich sitz in deutschland....

----------


## Mr. Pink online

hmm ... ich hab am 23.12. Prpkurs+Anatomietestat. Nice oder?!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> hmm ... ich hab am 23.12. Prpkurs+Anatomietestat. Nice oder?!


war bei uns auch so, ist Retrositus und Bein?

bei euch gehts hier zu wie im Krimi, hab mal ein bissl das Chemiedrama verfolgt, finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gut, dass man die Leute wegen einem eher unwichtigerem Fach fr unser Studium so versucht rauszudrcken.

----------


## Rhiannon

> hmm ... ich hab am 23.12. Prpkurs+Anatomietestat. Nice oder?!


Mit Prpkurs an dem Tag kann ich auch dienen. 13-18 Uhr......

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> war bei uns auch so, ist Retrositus und Bein?
> 
> bei euch gehts hier zu wie im Krimi, hab mal ein bissl das Chemiedrama verfolgt, finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gut, dass man die Leute wegen einem eher unwichtigerem Fach fr unser Studium so versucht rauszudrcken.


Ich glaube ja ... aber das ist doch total banane. Vor allem wenn man es nicht schafft versaut man sich damit doch total die weihnachtsferien... :Frown: 

Und ja, dito. Dieses Chemiedrama hab ich auch nicht nachvollziehen knnen. Was wollen die damit bezwecken?!

----------


## morgoth

Hehe, ich hatte auch am 23.12 Anatomie Testat. Das waren noch Zeiten!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Master Pink: is ja richtig besch... am 23.12. noch anrcken zu mssen.

Ja ne ich glaub bei uns ist das einfach so, dass die Veranstaltungen erstmal in die Datenbank eingegeben werden und dann mal willkrlich geschoben wird  :Big Grin: 
Denn es steht definitiv im LSF unter dem Datum bzw ab dem 23.12. "vorlesungsfreie Zeit". Ich wei auch net, ich aber ganz lustig anzusehen  :hmmm...: 
In ein paar Wochen werden sie auch das geschnallt haben. Als ich den Plan angeklickt hab, lag auch noch volles Programm auf Allerheiligen, das ist mittlerweile beseitigt.

----------


## Katjaaa

@Jemine, das tut mir echt leid fr dich!!! htte nicht damit gerechnet, dass letztendlich so viele durchfallen..bld gelaufen.  :grrrr....:  aber lass den kopf nicht hngen!!!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Heute war ich bei der Immatrikulation. War gut. Am Montag gehts dann richtig los. Und ich freu mich so sehr. Vor allem habe ich die ganz tolle SG 5 abgegriffen. Ich sag nur: Freitags keine Pflichtveranstaltung.  :Loove: 
Aber eine Frage hab ich dennoch: Die nette Frau bei der Immatrikulation hat mir gesagt, dass dieser Englisch-Med-Kurs dienstags und mittwochs nicht wichtig sei, nun steht aber auf der univis-Seite, dass es dafr einen Schein gibt. Was ist denn nun richtig?

----------


## Katjaaa

Na dann viel Spa beim Studienstart! ;) Wen hast du denn als Tutor?
Also wir mussten letztes Jahr kein Englisch machen, ich glaube aber, dass es als Wahlfach anerkannt wird.. und, dass ihr am Freitag kein Histo habt ist wirklich gut...dafr allerdings Mikroanatomie im 2. Semester. ;) Aber was soll's..ich hab kommendes Semester freitags bis 18.30Uhr Physio .. super  :schnarch...:

----------


## Nilani

> Heute war ich bei der Immatrikulation. War gut. Am Montag gehts dann richtig los. Und ich freu mich so sehr. Vor allem habe ich die ganz tolle SG 5 abgegriffen. Ich sag nur: Freitags keine Pflichtveranstaltung. 
> Aber eine Frage hab ich dennoch: Die nette Frau bei der Immatrikulation hat mir gesagt, dass dieser Englisch-Med-Kurs dienstags und mittwochs nicht wichtig sei, nun steht aber auf der univis-Seite, dass es dafr einen Schein gibt. Was ist denn nun richtig?


Medical English ist freiwillig, luft ber 2 Semester, hat aber so gar nichts mit Scheinpflicht oder Wahlpflichtfach zu tun. Einfach nur ein Zusatzangebot, ber das ich mir in der Vorklinik noch keine Gedanken machen wrde ;)
Selbst wenn, htte man sich brigens schon am Mi. fr einen der beiden Kurse einschreiben mssen.

Und das mit dem Freitag wird sich noch ndern, die achten schon darauf, dass das alles gerecht aufgeteilt wird. Irgendwann hat eure SG die Ar...karte 

Mensch Jemine, das tut mir echt leid. Hatte auch die Daumen gedrckt gehabt. 32 sind schon ne Menge beim Drittversuch (die Durchfallquote der 1. Klausur war brigens 85 %, nur nochmal zur Erinnerung). Ist super rgerlich, mich hat ja die BC auch ein Jahr gekostet. Du bist also nicht allein, gibt leider immer einige, die ne Ehrenrunde drehen  :Keks:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ah okay, danke fr eure Antworten. Ist ja auch richtig, dass alle SGs mal in den Genuss eines tollen Stundenplans kommen, aber im Moment freu ich mich halt einfach ber meinen Freitag  :Grinnnss!:  Obwohl ich jetzt noch ganz euphorisch dran glaube, die Ana- und Bio-VL regelmig zu besuchen...
Meinen Tutor kenne ich noch nicht, werde ich dann wohl am Montag erfahren.

----------


## leofgyth77

puuuh...am 23.12 htt ich auch nich gern prfung..aber look at the bright side: wenn du bestehst, hast du in den ferien absolut gar nix fr anatomie zu tun! das ist doch mal super!

----------


## Katjaaa

Hehe, in meiner ersten Woche bin ich auch noch zu allen Vorlesungen gegangen und habe die auch fleiig vor- und nachbereitet. Das war's dann aber auch... die Anatomievorlesungen sind gar nicht so schlecht und Bio eigentlich auch  nicht, abgesehen davon, dass man kaum mit dem Schreiben hinterher kommt, aber dafr zeigt Prof. Keilhoff ab und zu Urlaubsbilder von ihren Reisen an den Nordpol und nach Indien...... ;) 

Und, achso, du konntest dir ja gar keine Tutoren aussuchen, weil du dich jetzt erst eingeschrieben hast.. hab ich vergessen. Mein Freund ist nur wieder Tutor, mal fragen von welcher SG, hihi.
Viel Spa bei deiner ersten Woche.  :Smilie:

----------


## Haloperidol84

Das mit den SG's ist eh sone Sache , da du deinen Stundenplan des zweiten Jahres noch nicht kennst ;)

Ich sag nur eins : es gab bei uns im 2. SJ eine SG , ,die freitags bis 16 oder 17 Uhr Biochemie-Praktikum hatte  :kotzen:  Meine wars aber nicht!  :Party: 

Und das mit den Vorlesungen muss jeder selbst wissen , mir haben sie rein garnichts gebracht also war ich auch bei keiner , bis auf Reisers Biochemie Vorlesungen ...aber da gings aich eher darum Prsenz zu zeigen ;)

----------


## Jemine

Hab den ersten Schreck berwunden^^ Mittlerweile geht's wieder  :Grinnnss!: 
Dann kann ich das ganze bis zum bsen P entspannter angehen, hat auch was.  :peng: 
So, Leute, Ana-Testat am 23.12. geht ja mal gar nicht! Mein Beileid dafr.
Finde den Stundenplan dieses Semester aber auch erschreckend voll! Hilfe...
Geniet das letzte freie Wochenende!!! (Bei uns jedenfalls gehts Montag so richtig los)

----------


## -Julchen-

Bei mir gehts auch Montag wieder los... Werd mich also heut Mittag noch auf den Weg machen, wei aber noch nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll :was ist das...?:  Mein Plan ist auch soooo bervoll, ich hab drei bis viermal in der Woche ein Pflichtseminar oder -praktikum. Auch Freitag! :Nixweiss:  Und Montag in der Frh muss ich auch schon wieder ran, also nur superkurze Wochenenden... Dafr sind die Themen richtig interessant ::-winky:  
Aber am 23.12. ne Prfung ist ja voll doof! Das ist hier immer ganz gut, da sind ab Dienstag "nur" noch Vorlesungen, da muss man ja dann nicht hin  :hmmm...:

----------


## AntOn..

> Aber am 23.12. ne Prfung ist ja voll doof! Das ist hier immer ganz gut, da sind ab Dienstag "nur" noch Vorlesungen, da muss man ja dann nicht hin


Meinst Du, ab Dienstag vor Weihnachten sind nur noch Vorlesungen??
Gilt das auch fr das 1. Semester??

----------


## lilapple

Ob man, Schdel lernen ist krasser als ich gedacht hab..

----------


## Ali G

> Ich sag nur eins : es gab bei uns im 2. SJ eine SG , ,die freitags bis 16 oder 17 Uhr Biochemie-Praktikum hatte  Meine wars aber nicht!


@haloperidol: hihi, das war meine und wir habens auch berlebt!  :Grinnnss!:  also keinen stress, einen schlechten stundenplan kann man immer erwischen, man kann aber auch daraus das beste machen, und das ist dann meistens gar net mehr so schlimm wie es im ersten Moment schaut....

----------


## Elena1989

> Ob man, Schdel lernen ist krasser als ich gedacht hab..


Igitt! Schdel mit allem drum und dran, oder nur die Knochen? Was auch immer: Kopf is igitt!!

----------


## lilapple

Erst mal nur Knochen aber allein das find ich schon irre.. Irgendwie find ich's nicht verhltnismig zwei Semester Biochemie zu haben, aber in einem die komplette makr. Anatomie lernen zu mssen..

----------


## Elena1989

> Erst mal nur Knochen aber allein das find ich schon irre.. Irgendwie find ich's nicht verhltnismig zwei Semester Biochemie zu haben, aber in einem die komplette makr. Anatomie lernen zu mssen..


Ja, diese Verhltnisse sind der Wahnsinn... Wir hatten auch nur ein Semester fr Makro, aber zwei Chemie, drei Sozi!! Total irre....

----------


## leofgyth77

wir haben auch drei psych-soz....was freu ich mich schon wieder drauf.
aber wir haben dafr nur ein semester chemie, dafr aber zwei fr anatomie und zwei fr biochemie.
ach maaaan. ich bin heut so unmotiviert. echt schrecklich. ich htt jetz gern, dass es freitag um ca 9:15 ist. dann wr nmlich die klausur rum und ich wrd irgendwo beim frhstcken sitzen.

----------


## lilapple

@leofgyth77: Ach das geht doch ruck zuck rum *mutmach*  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hoffe nur, dass mir die eine Woche jetzt noch reicht um den Schdel zu lernen und den Bewegungsapparat ausreichend zu wiederholen.. 
Hab jetzt nachdem ich wei wer mich prft schon ziemlich Bammel.. 

Und jetzt hab ich mir noch voll die Erkltung geholt  :grrrr....:  Das bringt jetzt meinen ganzen Zeitplan durcheinander, ich hoffe echt es reicht..

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich kann heute bestimmt nicht schlafen...

----------


## Jemine

Och, wieso denn? Freu dich auf den ersten richtig echten Unitag!  :Top:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Freu ich mich ja, aber ich bin doch immer so aufgeregt, wenn irgendwas Neues anfngt. Aber morgen ist gleich Prpkurs und da bin ich schon ganz gespannt drauf. Hoffentlich werde ich nicht enttuscht.  :Woow:

----------


## leofgyth77

@ jemine, ich wnsch dir gute besserung! ich hoffe, du besiegst sie schnell!

@ sternenprinzessin
hihihi ich war damals sooooo nervs..konnt gar nicht schlafen und in der frh nix essen...aber war gar nicht schlimm. im gegensatz (:

so, ich bin wieder in erlangen und mach jetz noch ein klitzekleines bisschen physio, weil ich heute vielleicht etwas faul war  :hmmm...:  aber es war viel schner bei meinem freund als bei mir am schreibtisch...

----------


## -Julchen-

> Meinst Du, ab Dienstag vor Weihnachten sind nur noch Vorlesungen??
> Gilt das auch fr das 1. Semester??


Also im ersten Semester 
wars so, dass da das Situs Testat vor Weihnachten war. Und ich hatte Glck und war schon freitags dran, hatte also schon ab Samstag vor Weihnachten frei. Andre hatten erst am Montag, aber dann ja auch frei. Also, ja, es gilt auch frs erste Semester, zumindest wars letztes Jahr so :Top:

----------


## Inelein

Bei uns ist in der Weihnachstwoche Modulabschlussprfung... morgen ist mein erster richtiger Unitag, geht aber recht sozial mit einer allgemeinen Einfhrungsvorlesung, EKM und Termi los :Top:  - am Abend ist dann allerdings die Begrungsfeier der Fakultt, die ja nicht wirklich optional ist, wegen der Mentorengruppeneinteilung bzw Kennenlernen. @Cuba: wie festlich ist das denn, wg Dresscode?

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, ich schlie ich Ine an, heute gehts auch bei mir wieder los. Mit dem ach so tollen Wahlfach...  :was ist das...?: 
Hm Dresscode? Soo festlich ist das jetzt nicht. Wir haben da nur unsere Mentoren kennengelernt, uns ber das Bffet hergemacht und der Chor hat gesungen. Also die Offiziellen dort waren schon etwas schicker angezogen, aber die Studenten kamen ganz normal, genauso wie die Mentees.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

so. also die einfhrung ins erste praktikum war super gemacht. lustiger dozent und vor allem hat das skript perfekt zur vl gepasst.
die zweite einfhrung war ja mal echt ein witz. folien haben null zu den vl folien gepasst, es war so schnell, dass kein mensch mitgekommen ist.
naja..hab das praktikum ja erst am mittwoch und werd dann morgen mal was dazu lesen..im moment hab ich keine ahnung, um was es da berhaupt geht.
hatte hier jemand schon neurophysio praktikum? ich hab so das gefhl, dass das ne verdammt schmerzhafte angelegenheit wird (elektroschocks, nadeln in die finger stecken..hrt sich irgendwie nich so lustig an.)

----------


## Rhiannon

Unser erster Tag war recht sinnbefreit: hingehen, Anmeldezettel fr den Prpkurs abgeben, wieder nach Hause gehen......

Morgen dann die erste Eingeweide-Vorlesung und Kompetenzfeld Rckenschmerz und nachmittags Einfhrung in den Prpkurs. Mal sehn, was uns da so alles erzhlt wird.

----------


## Inelein

Terminologie ist ja mal extrem langweilig und sinnfrei. Dazu noch eine neue Dozentin die nur gaaanz minimal unsympathisch ist und das ganze irgendwie etwas zu ernst nimmt. Und hey gilt eigentlich fr Termi eine andere Bestehensgrenze? Dachte in der Studienordnung wren die 60% vorgeschrieben - bei ihr ist aber erst ab 38/50 bestanden. Ich mein, ich hoff jetzt mal nicht, dass es soweit kommt, aber finds irgendwie komisch.
Okay, gut wenns nicht so festlich ist, dann zieh ich flache Schuhe an :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich meine SG immer noch nicht so wirklich gefunden habe, war es doch heute sehr nett. Und so schlimm fand ich die Chemie-VL jetzt nicht, aber das kommt sicher noch. Und als ich auf der HP gelesen habe, was fr Anforderungen ans Chemie-Praktikum gestellt werden, damit man da den Schein bekommt...na wundervoll.  :dagegen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Terminologie ist ja mal extrem langweilig und sinnfrei. Dazu noch eine neue Dozentin die nur gaaanz minimal unsympathisch ist und das ganze irgendwie etwas zu ernst nimmt. Und hey gilt eigentlich fr Termi eine andere Bestehensgrenze? Dachte in der Studienordnung wren die 60% vorgeschrieben - bei ihr ist aber erst ab 38/50 bestanden. Ich mein, ich hoff jetzt mal nicht, dass es soweit kommt, aber finds irgendwie komisch.
> Okay, gut wenns nicht so festlich ist, dann zieh ich flache Schuhe an


Ja, wenn die Prfung so bleibt wie bei uns. Und zwar wars bei uns so, dass ne Frage mit 5 Antwortmglichkeiten war und da das ja so kinderleicht ist, muss man alleine alle richtigen bzw falschen rausfiltern (du weit aber nicht wie viele es sind). Je nach Aufgabenstellung. Beispiel:
a) Bei einer Frage muss eine falsche Antwort angekreuzt werden: Wenn du genau die ankreuzt, bekommste 5 Punkte. 
b) Sagen wir es sind zwei anzukreuzen: du kreuzt aber nur eine an, das heit du bekommst einen Punkt fr die richtig angekreuzte und drei weitere Punkte fr die, die du nicht angekreuzt hast (weil das ja richtig war, dass du sie nicht angekreuzt hast) und bekommst keinen Punkt fr die nicht angekreuzte - macht in der Summe: 4 Punkte.

Und da das System ja soooo easy ist und man die Punkte auch bei Unwissenheit geschenkt bekommt, ist die Bestehensgrenze bei 75%. 
Wir haben im brigen vom Vorgnger dieser Dame (der war total cool, ein Highlight - waren sehr bestrzt, dass er gegangen ist oder was auch immer er jetzt macht) einen 20 Mintigen Vortrag zum Thema Klausur vorgehalten bekommen. 
Sie hat glaube ich eine Vorlesung beim Block EKM gehalten, da bin ich aber nicht hin, naja war bei keiner EKM Vorlesung  :hmmm...: 

OK un zu meinem Tag: Die erste VL war soooo langweilig, ging aber Gott sei Dank nur ne Stunde... und das Seminar "Medical English" war sooooo anstrengend, drei Stunden ohne Pause... und das Fenster haben wir auch nicht aufgemacht. Dafr wars aber echt zum Lachen.
Und der Brller war dann, dass in LU ne Mllkippe abgebrannt ist, ich in MA am Bahnhof stand, der Zug net kam, mal wieder keiner wusste was los war, die DB ist ja eh fr den A..., ich dann irgendwann mit der Straenbahn gefahren bin, dann an der letzten Haltestelle vor meinem Wohnort in den Zug eingestiegen bin, der ab da dann wieder gefahren ist und satte 2 1/2 Stunden nach Hause gebraucht hab. Und das fr eine Strecke, fr die ich heute morgen 25 Minuten gebraucht habe!
Mein Tag ist gelaufen, ich knnt  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## Jemine

Och Cuba, nicht rgern, auch wenns schwer ist!
Hoffe, alle Erstis hatten nen guten Einstieg!  :Grinnnss!: 
Jaja, heute erste Biochemie-VL *schreck* und Physio-VL. Physio war ok aber ich hab das Organisatorische irgendwie noch nicht so ganz geblickt. Dann haben wir noch Kittel bekommen, ich hab Gre 46 gekriegt (Sonst hab ich 34, so viel zu meinem neuen Zelt) und werd wohl meine eigenen alten passenden Laborkittel nehmen. Tzzzz...
EKM war ganz spannend, Mensch, in dieser VL kam tatschlich mal das Wort "Patient" vor und man wurde wieder daran erinnert, dass man ja MEDIZIN studiert  :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MaGr

Naja guten Einstieg hmmm joa die ersten 2 Wochen wars schon gut ihr wisst ja in Ungarn ist schon Anfang September Semesterbeginn also nicht wundern wieso ich von Wochen schreibe^^.

Nun immoment hat mich die harte Realitt erschwischt und ich fhle mich einfach so als ob ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen habe. Von einem auf den anderen Tag hie es ja wir schreiben Testate und naja nun fhle ich mich als kme ich aus dem Testat schreiben nicht mehr heraus jede Woche irgendwelche blden Testate. Auch das wachsen des Lernstoffes am Anfang wars ja noch ganz langsam und so und pltzlich komme ich mir so vor als ob ich dem Lernstoff kaum noch hinterherkommen vorallem bei Histo/Ana kommt es mir so vor das die nun belst schnell Gas geben. Aber an das Tempo muss ich mich wohl nun gewhnen. Natrlich treibt mich nun die Angst und nicht nur mich sondern so gehts vielen anderen auch das wir das Semester nicht packen und im Winter alle versagen , da der Lernstoff einfach unberwindbare Formen anzunehmen scheint. Es kommt mir vor als wrde dieser Berg auf meinem Schreibtisch immer grer und ich komme kaum hinterher. Das ist echt tzend so ein Gefhl das man Angst hat zu versagen.

Naja aber da muss ich wahrscheinlich durch und im Winter irgendwie durchkommen.

----------


## Inelein

Chemievorlesung war richtig gut, also vom Wissensstand danach her, okay durch meine Vorgeschichte und kurze Vorbereitung darauf gestern war es jetzt auch nicht ein riesen Problem, mich hats dann aber doch berrascht, dass mit einmal Durchlesen (gestern), heute doch schon viel hngengeblieben war.
Physik bin ich ja eher negativ eingestellt, da ich keinen Fernseher hab und der Livestream immer stockt, fllt Fuball wohl jetzt flach, dann werd ich jetzt die Gelegenheit nutzen erstmal zu versuchen Integrale etc. wieder in meinen Kopf reinzubekommen... scheitert ja leider bei mir schon daran :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Hlle, Hlle, Hlle, Hlle, Hlle ............ Hlle!!!! *puke*

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein..mr pink..was ist denn los?

praktikum ist ganz lustig...bis jetz hats noch nicht wirklich wehgetan. aber die klausur am freitag in einer woche macht mir etwas sorgen, weil ich gar nicht wei, was die da berhaupt  von mir wollen. nja. das werde ich dann nach der klausur diesen freitag anschaun hehe

ich hoffe, euch gehts allen gut!

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, heute bin ich dann also mit dem Auto gefahren und fast von nem LKW/Sattelschlepper mit zustzlichem Anhnger platt gemacht worden. Ich glaub ich war noch nie 5 cm neben ner Leitplanke (in einer Kurve) und hab gedacht ich muss sterben. Ich glaub wenn ich kein Gas gegeben htte, htte man mich echt wegkratzen knnen. 
Naja an sonsten: Wahlfach ist sooooo nervig. Und morgen ist erst Mittwoch... und dann noch nchste Woche...  ::-oopss: 

@ Mr.Pink: Was los?

@ leo: Ich schreib am Freitag in einer Woche auch Klausur, allerdings ja "nur" Wahlfach  :was ist das...?: 

@ Ine: Was machen die Integrale? Btw: die musste ich mir auch nochmal zu Gemte fhren. 

@ MaGr: Kopf hoch, wird schon. Man muss auch erstmal reinkommen.

----------


## ohusa

Ich hab hier ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu suchen (freu :bhh: ), aber Integrale? Ich hab meine ganze Vorklinik ohne Integrale rumgebracht. Ich glaub in der Physikvorlesung wurden sie einmal erwhnt und dann waren sie verschwunden und wurden nie wieder gesehen :Top: 
Sachen gibt's...dass die euch damit rgern mssen...

----------


## Inelein

Naja, sie werden halt fr die ganzen Physikaufgaben vorausgesetzt (steht auch extra nochmal im Skript) und ich hab berhaupt gar keine Ahnung mehr, auch von Ableitungen und Analytischer Geometrie wei ich nur noch dunkel was... also Thema ist es nicht, aber anscheinend braucht man es, deshalb dacht ich schau ichs mir gleich an, damit ich dann bei den weiterfhrenden Sachen gut mitkomme und mir hinterher Arbeit spare.
Allerdings habe ich mit Chemie vorbereiten und "aus Versehen" verpasste Termivorlesung durchlesen jetzt soviel Zeit verbracht, dass ich fr Physik keine Lust mehr hatte und das auf morgen verschoben hab :Grinnnss!: 

@Cuba: wow, ich hab bei LKWs auf engen Fahrbahnen auch immer ein mulmiges Gefhl, kann dich voll verstehen.

@leo: gibts keine Altklausuren?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

anatomie, i hate it!

----------


## Jemine

Tag 2 berstanden kann ich nur sagen  :Grinnnss!: 
Man hat gar keine Zeit, sich berhaupt wieder an den Unialltag zu gewhnen... too much information! 
Wnsche allen, dass sie sich schnell akklimatisieren  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

also leute..ich war in der 11. klasse im ausland und hab deswegen ableiten und so nicht gelernt. in der 12. und 13. hab ich das dann einfach schn immer ignoriert und auch integrieren war nicht so das meine.
in physik haben die dann pltzlich vom ableiten und vom integrieren rumgesabbelt und ich war da schon ganz verzweifelt und meinte, ich msse es wohl doch noch lernen. aber pustekuchen. habs weiterhin ignoriert und es kam auch nie dran. im physikum eh nicht, schtze ich mal, weil da darf man ja nich mal nen taschenrechner hernehmen ((:

cuba..schn, dass du noch unter uns weilst..schon krass, wie manche immer auto fahren. ich denks mir immer, wenn ich heimfahr. letztes semster ist mir fast ne schlafende frau reingefahren...
ich drck dir dann die daumen frs wahlfach..ist was nerviges, aber dann ist es weg ((:

bis jetz hat noch keiner ne altklausur aufgetrieben...leider sind bei uns die profs vor ein paar semestern in den copy shops rumgegangen und haben mit anzeige und so weiter gedroht. jetzt sind alle altklausuren dort weg und es wurde sehr viel komplizierter an welche zu kommen.

oh mr pink..das tut mir leid!was ist denn so schlimm? vielleicht ist es nur ne phase und nchste woche liebst du es schon wieder?!

ich bereit dann mal das praktikum vor (:

----------


## Saphira.

Yes! Hab gestern mein Anatomieantestat bestanden! Jetzt steht dem Prpkurs nichts mehr im Weg  ::-dance:

----------


## Jemine

Ja super, dann viel Spa und Erfolg im Prpkurs!  :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

@Mr. Pink: So schrecklich bei euch mit der Anatomie?

Das macht mir ja nicht grad Hoffnung. Bei uns gehts ja morgen so richtig los mit dem ersten Mal Prpkurs. Bisher hatten wir nur zwei Eingeweide-Vorlesungen und morgen dann noch eine davon, eine zum Bewegungsapparat und eine Topographie und dann werfen sie uns ins kalte Wasser und es geht direkt los mit Prppen.
Eigentlich sollten wir ja diese Woche schon mal in den Saal, um uns umzuschauen, schon mal unsere Tische in Augenschein zu nehmen und uns einfach "einzugewhnen". Aber das ging aus irgendwelchen organisatorischen Grnden leider nicht.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Hlle, Hlle, Hlle, Hlle, Hlle ............ Hlle!!!! *puke*


Hey, so schlimm ist es nicht, am anfang denkst du unberwindbar, ehe du dich versiehst alle 5 Testate bestanden und Prpkurs rum.
wenn hast du?

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Hm erste Woche hat grad angefangen und ich bin gefhlte 24h am Tag an der Uni, die erste Woche ist dermaen vollgepackt, da wird mir ganz schwindelig. :Oh nee...:  ::-oopss:

----------


## papiertiger

Willkommen im Hamburger dritten Semester  ::-oopss: 


aber auch das geht vorbei - und es ist interessanter gewesen als das Zweite *find*

----------


## Inelein

Heute war ganz gut, Chemie luft und sogar bei Physik bin ich gut mitgekommen. Mein irre schwieriger Vortrag ber Bewegungen, in dem ich etwas ber Geschwindigkeit und gleichmige Beschleunigung erzhlen werde, natrlich inklusive der ultraschweren Herleitungen (hab die ohne Integrale genommen :Grinnnss!: ) ist auch fr morgen fertig vorbereitet. Hoffe das kann ich auf 10min strecken alles. Zur Feier des Tages und bis auf Physik morgen (Termi geh ich nicht hin) fast geschaffter erster Uniwoche mach ich jetzt mal Feierabend - nur leider beschleicht mich das Gefhl, dass es wohl nicht ewig so nett weitergehen kann...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Hey, so schlimm ist es nicht, am anfang denkst du unberwindbar, ehe du dich versiehst alle 5 Testate bestanden und Prpkurs rum.
> wenn hast du?


Ich hab Prof. Chr. Ich weiss nicht genau wie der ist, hatte ihn mal im Histotestat, da wars nicht soo schlimm.
Wie hast du denn fr Anatomie gelernt?
Ich komm mit der Dualen Reihe nicht klar, die erschlgt mich. Ausserdem zuwenige Bilder. Den Prometheus finde ich deutlich besser, allerdings zu wenig Text (vermutlich).
Ich weiss auch nicht genau wie ich mich fr die Kurstage vorbereiten soll: Man prppt von aussen nach innen, Lehrbcher sind aber von innen nach aussen strukturiert.
Die 5 Testate gibts brigens nicht mehr, sind nur noch 4. Also mehr zu lernen, aber dafr auch mehr Zeit.

----------


## Pampelmuse

Die Duale Reihe war meiner Meinung nach mein grter Fehlkauf bisher. Zu viel Gelaber ohne sich aufs Wesentliche zu konzentrieren.

Nur mit dem Atlas (welcher ist Geschmackssache!) lernen reicht aus! Jeder Dozent legt andere Schwerpunkte- also fragt ihn am besten "unauffllig" danach aus, was ihm besonders wichtig ist.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> Die Duale Reihe war meiner Meinung nach mein grter Fehlkauf bisher. Zu viel Gelaber ohne sich aufs Wesentliche zu konzentrieren.


Kann ich nur zustimmen... Hab nur ganz selten in der Dualen Reiha was nachgelesen, lernen damit ging gar nicht.

Ich denke auch, dass lernen mit Prometheus ausreicht. Das muss man dann halt auch wirklich gut knnen. Wenn mal was unklar ist, kann man es ja immer noch in der Dualen Reihe nachlesen.
Aber eigentlich reicht, was da drin steht (ist nmlich gar nicht so wenig, wie man meint  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Boah... ich bin so tot. Und muss jetzt noch Ana lernen. Aaaaah...

Das Wochenende, an dem wir in der Eifel die Erstiveranstaltung geplant haben, war zwar superlustig, aber irgendwie schlaftechnisch nicht so gut aufgestellt... ebenso Sonntagabend (als wir bis elf in der Uni/Fachschaft waren, weil wir uns leichtsinnigerweise bereiterklrt hatten, noch nen Film zu drehen - der ist dafr aber auch echt gut gewesen) und Montagabend (als wir mit unsern Erstis feiern waren). Gestern ging dann, aber heute direkt mal volles Programm und Prppen.
Und nchste Woche Dienstag ist Klausur. Und morgen beim Prppen ist Prpgebiet knnen angesagt. Zum Glck hab ich Oberarm/Schulter/Brust erwischt, das kann ich im Gegensatz zu unterer Extremitt einigermaen.
Ich will einfach nurnoch schlafen und jetzt muss ich lernen... Uh.
Letztes Semester hat irgendwie netter angefangen...

----------


## lilapple

So langsam bekomme ich echt die Panik. Bin jetzt seit Sonntag krank und krieg seitdem nichts mehr auf die Reihe lerntechnisch.. Am Dienstag steht das erste Anatomie Testat mit dem kompletten Bewegungsapparat an und mein ganzer Lernplan ist jetzt den Bach runter :grrrr....:  hab ja im Leben nicht gedacht, dass 
mir ausgerechnet in der letzten Woche sowas dazwischen kommt.. Dabei kann ich bei ner Erkltung sonst immer alles ganz normal machen, aber dieses mal hat's mich echt erwischt :grrrr....:  sorry muss jetzt echt mal rumjammern, hab so schiss dass es frs Testat jetzt nicht reicht. Das wre ja ein guter Start ..  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

lilapple ich geb dir mein ganzes chacka mit auf dem weg! das wird schon hinhaun!
ich hatte kurz vor dem kopftestat damals noro-virus und war soooo am ende. hatte auch mega angst, dass es nicht klappt, weil ich nur 6 tage zum lernen hatte, aber es hat damals echt gut hingehaun! und genauso wird das bei dir auch!
schau auch auf dich selber, damit du das ganze nicht verschleppst! meine gedanken sind bei dir (:

ich dreh langsam total am rad, weil morgen die nachholklausur fr vegetative physio ist. ich hab so schiss, dass es wieder nicht hinhaun wird.
und dann kann ich mich nicht mal entspannen, weil ja dann in ner woche schon wieder neurophysio angesagt ist...aaaaaah..ich will einfach nur bestehen!

----------


## lilapple

Vielen Dank leofgyth, dir auch ein ganz fettes Chacka!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wrd sagen wir schaffen das einfach beide mit Bravour! 
Biochemie Quickie steht ja auch gleich in der ersten Woche wieder an, wie ich soeben erfahren habe *lol* Ist ja auch super.. Naja was solls, ich fieber sowieso drauf hin dieses Fach irgendwann einmal gnzlich hinter mir zu haben. 
Hab nur das leicht bescheidene Gefhl wirklich alles in Biochemie wieder vergessen zu haben..

----------


## Rabbit80

Mein erster Beitrag  :Woow: 

Nach nem 5tgigen Blockkurs darf ich morgen Termini schreiben, supi...... komm mir aber grad so vor, dass ich nix mehr kann! Aber das wird scho  :Top: 

Und die offiziellen Einfhrungstage beginnen erst am Montag, willkommen im ersten Semester  :Grinnnss!: 

Danach genie ich das "lernfreie" Wochenende  :Party:

----------


## Inelein

Wow, also bei manchen geht das Semester ja echt krass los mit Anatestaten und veg. Physioklausur  :Aufgepasst!: 

Mein Vortrag lief gut, und weil morgen nur 2 Stunden mMn sinnlose Termivorlesung ist, bin ich jetzt schon im Wochenende. Fahr morgen auch nach Hause :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Glck bei den Klausuren!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Viel Glck an die, die Klausuren schreiben.
Bio ist soooo toll! Und so schnell spricht sie doch gar nicht...
Chemie htte ich mir auch schlimmer vorgestellt.
Physik ist...bh! Der rechnet an der Tafel, verrechnet sich fnfmal und sagt dann: "Naja, Sie wissen schon, wie das geht!" Alles klar. Und bei ihm liegt Newcastle in Schottland.  :Woow:  Obwohl der als Mensch wohl echt ok ist.
Lustig ist auch, wenn gewisse Profs sagen (Prof R.), dass wir seine Vorlesung echt nicht besuchen mssen. Aha. 
Ich herze jetzt meine tolle Komplettausgabe vom Prometheus, Ana ist fr mich dank Krankenpflegeausbildung noch Wiederholung...
Ach, ich bin gerade sehr, sehr glcklich! Trotz Pendelei und allem! :Love:

----------


## leofgyth77

ooooooooooh ein neuer ersti aus erlangen yay!
termi klausur ist wirklich nich so schlimm (: hattest du latein schon? viel erfolg auf jeden fall (:
ist auch echt cool, dass im winter dieser vorkurs angeboten wird..hatten wir im sommer nicht. erleichtert den stundenplan schon etwas.
falls du fragen mal fragen hast, wegen irgendwas in erlangen, kannst dich gern melden (:

so, ich drcke allen morgen die daumen! ich schau jetz etwas sinnloses im fernsehn an, weil ich mich einfach ablenken muss. kreuzen lief heut super, aber wer wei, was sich die physio leute wieder fr nette fragen ausdenken (ich kann nmlich nicht 0,9 hoch 4 im kopf ausrechnen...)

----------


## Rhiannon

Hallchen!

Ich drck auch mal allen, die morgen oder demnchst was haben sehr die Daumen.

Hier gings heute mit Prppen los. Anfangs ein seeeeeeeehr seltsames Gefhl, aber erstaunlich wie schnell man die Situation an sich ausblendet und nur noch vor sich hin arbeitet. Werd mir dann wohl nachher auch noch die wichtigsten Sachen fr morgen zu Gemte fhren, damit ich vielleicht endlich diese blde Vena saphena finde.

----------


## perro

sezierkurs sucks  :kotzen: .....ist der bei euch auch so schwer? bei uns fliegen jedes mal gut 30-50% der leute raus und der rest besteht mit einer gloreichen 4 (vereinzelt auch mal ne 3 oder 2)

----------


## Rhiannon

> sezierkurs sucks .....ist der bei euch auch so schwer? bei uns fliegen jedes mal gut 30-50% der leute raus -.-


Bei uns war heute erster Prp-Tag, kann also noch nix nheres sagen. Aber es sind schon diverse Repetenten auf der Liste, die aushngt.

----------


## Genet

> Ich hab Prof. Chr. Ich weiss nicht genau wie der ist, hatte ihn mal im Histotestat, da wars nicht soo schlimm.
> Wie hast du denn fr Anatomie gelernt?
> Ich komm mit der Dualen Reihe nicht klar, die erschlgt mich. Ausserdem zuwenige Bilder. Den Prometheus finde ich deutlich besser, allerdings zu wenig Text (vermutlich).
> Ich weiss auch nicht genau wie ich mich fr die Kurstage vorbereiten soll: Man prppt von aussen nach innen, Lehrbcher sind aber von innen nach aussen strukturiert.
> Die 5 Testate gibts brigens nicht mehr, sind nur noch 4. Also mehr zu lernen, aber dafr auch mehr Zeit.


Also frs Grobe kann ich nur das Buch "Prparierkurs" von Hans Maier und Andreas Winkelmann empfehlen, quasi, um die Eckpunkte zu kennen. Am besten leihst du es dir bei euch in der Bibliothek aus, ein Kauf lohnt sich da ja nicht wirklich. 
Ansonsten, ja, Sobotta ist doch jetzt in einer neuen Auflage Prometheus-hnlich gestaltet worden, knntest dir auch mal anschauen, oder die Taschenatlanten von Thieme, damit sind bei uns viele gut durch das Bewegungsapparat-Testat gekommen. Oder du schaffst dir eben noch nen topographischen Atlas an.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich berrascht, wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, wir haben in Gieen bis jetzt nur einfache Klausuren und Testate gehabt, das Wort "sieben" kennt man bei uns wohl gar nicht...

----------


## Jemine

> Viel Glck an die, die Klausuren schreiben.
> Bio ist soooo toll! Und so schnell spricht sie doch gar nicht...
> Chemie htte ich mir auch schlimmer vorgestellt.
> Physik ist...bh! Der rechnet an der Tafel, verrechnet sich fnfmal und sagt dann: "Naja, Sie wissen schon, wie das geht!" Alles klar. Und bei ihm liegt Newcastle in Schottland.  Obwohl der als Mensch wohl echt ok ist.
> Lustig ist auch, wenn gewisse Profs sagen (Prof R.), dass wir seine Vorlesung echt nicht besuchen mssen. Aha. 
> Ich herze jetzt meine tolle Komplettausgabe vom Prometheus, Ana ist fr mich dank Krankenpflegeausbildung noch Wiederholung...
> Ach, ich bin gerade sehr, sehr glcklich! Trotz Pendelei und allem!


@ Sternenprinzessin: Das hat R. tatschlich gesagt? Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben!  :Woow: 
Bio ist super, warte mal, bis dir pltzlich Bren und Pinguine entgegen springen  :Grinnnss!:  Prof K. ist super  :Love: 
Den Rest bekommst du auch hin! Hast du dich denn etwas eingelebt?

@ Rest: drcke allen fr irgendwelche Klausuren die Daumen!

Ich freu mich grad, dass die Vorlesungen anscheinend langsam interessanter werden als im 1. Jahr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## saipro

> Also frs Grobe kann ich nur das Buch "Prparierkurs" von Hans Maier und Andreas Winkelmann empfehlen, quasi, um die Eckpunkte zu kennen. Am besten leihst du es dir bei euch in der Bibliothek aus, ein Kauf lohnt sich da ja nicht wirklich. 
> Ansonsten, ja, Sobotta ist doch jetzt in einer neuen Auflage Prometheus-hnlich gestaltet worden, knntest dir auch mal anschauen, oder die Taschenatlanten von Thieme, damit sind bei uns viele gut durch das Bewegungsapparat-Testat gekommen. Oder du schaffst dir eben noch nen topographischen Atlas an.
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich berrascht, wenn ich mir das hier durchlese, wir haben in Gieen bis jetzt nur einfache Klausuren und Testate gehabt, das Wort "sieben" kennt man bei uns wohl gar nicht...


Ich glaube, dass das Wort "sieben" meist auch auf andere Unis und deren Prfung nicht zutrifft.
In Gieen fand ich bisher in der Vorklinik nur 2 Prfungen sehr schwer, und zwar das 2. Testat zu Bewebgungsapparat (was aber auch daran lag, dass ich zu spt mit dem Lernen angefangen habe) und die Physiologieklausur (Wo bekanntermaen ja immer 70% durchfallen).
Im Groen und Ganzen kommt man aber in Gieen gut durch die Vorklinik, insbesondere Biochemie ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Unis sehr gut zu schaffen!

----------


## Rabbit80

Termini war eigentlich ganz okay..... mal schaun, ob ich schon einen Schein hab  :Grinnnss!: 

Dann geniet alle das Wochende bevor der Stress wieder losgeht.....

Cheers

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ja, Jemine, ich hab mich eingelebt. Sorry nochmal frs Zuheulen und danke fr deinen Beistand! Hab jetzt sogar meine Seminargruppe gefunden. 
Wann hast du ca. angefangen, frs erste Prptestat zu lernen? Mich hat heute verwirrt, das Prof. Roth. gesagt hat, dass der Prometheus zum Lernen nicht ausreicht. Also jetzt doch noch ein gutes Ana-Buch besorgen. Mit welchem habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Duale Reihe, Benninghoff und Waldi schlie ich aus. Die haben mir beim Lesen nicht zugesagt...
Hoffe, ihr hattet alle viel Erfolg bei Testaten, Klausuren etc. Ich wnsch euch ein schnes Wochenende!

----------


## saipro

Auch wenn ich die Umstnde in Magdeburg nicht kenne, empfehle ich: Hr nicht auf Dozenten! In 99% der Flle sind deren Empfehlungen nichts wert!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wann hast du ca. angefangen, frs erste Prptestat zu lernen? Mich hat heute verwirrt, das Prof. Roth. gesagt hat, dass der Prometheus zum Lernen nicht ausreicht. Also jetzt doch noch ein gutes Ana-Buch besorgen. Mit welchem habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ich habe ausschlielich mit dem KLB von Thieme gelernt und das hat gereicht, also sollte der Prometheus eigentlich erst recht reichen...

----------


## leofgyth77

bestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanden!
so, und heute mach ich mir nen schnen abend und morgen gehts dann weiter mit neurophysio (((:

----------


## pottmed

> Ja, Jemine, ich hab mich eingelebt. Sorry nochmal frs Zuheulen und danke fr deinen Beistand! Hab jetzt sogar meine Seminargruppe gefunden. 
> Wann hast du ca. angefangen, frs erste Prptestat zu lernen? Mich hat heute verwirrt, das Prof. Roth. gesagt hat, dass der Prometheus zum Lernen nicht ausreicht. Also jetzt doch noch ein gutes Ana-Buch besorgen. Mit welchem habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Duale Reihe, Benninghoff und Waldi schlie ich aus. Die haben mir beim Lesen nicht zugesagt...
> Hoffe, ihr hattet alle viel Erfolg bei Testaten, Klausuren etc. Ich wnsch euch ein schnes Wochenende!


Ganz ruhig bleiben  :hmmm...:  

Ich denke, dass im Prometheus schon genug drin steht, werde mich erstmal damit durchschlagen.

----------


## Rhiannon

[QUOTE=leofgyth77;960811]bestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanden!
[QUOTE]

Glckwunsch!  :Top: 


Ich benutz jetzt fr die Ana auch erstmal das KLB von Thieme. Mal sehen, obs reicht, aber zumindest hat das Lesen dadrin jetzt an den Prptagen gereicht, um die Zwischenfragen vom Tischassistenen zu beantworten (zumindest zum greren Teil)

----------


## Inelein

Glckwunsch, leo!

Anatomie geht bei mir erst im Januar los, wofr ich auch recht dankbar bin. Nchste Woche ist Biomathewoche, bin mal gespannt wie das wird...

----------


## Jemine

Woche 1 ist rum!  ::-dance: 
Also ich hab fr Ana auch das KLB von Thieme gehabt und hab aber auch mit der Dualen Reihe gelernt bzw. damit aufgefllt, was mir im KLB gefehlt hat. Nur KLB war mir definitiv zu wenig  :Meine Meinung: 
Prometheus hatte ich nicht, hab ihn mir nur fr Kopf ausgeliehen und fand den gut  :Grinnnss!:  Und so arg wenig steht da nicht drin, aber obs fr die Extremitten und Siten reicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich die anderen Bnde nicht kenne.
Bei uns hatten viele den Schiebler, aber ich brauch mehr bunte Bilder. Und den Lippert find ich total tzend (das darf R. nicht hren *gg*).

Hilfe, nchste Woche gehts mit dem furchterregenden Kemie-Praktikum los!

----------


## Jemine

Sagt mal, womit lernt ihr fr Physio?
Hab hier den Golenhofen und den groen Silbernagl und den Tadchenatlas aus der Bib rumfliegen, hab das KLB von Hick (ltere Auflage) und find irgendwie alle bld  :Nixweiss: 
Vom Dozenten wurde gesagt, mglichst keine Auflage lter als 2005 nutzen und wenn ich mich dran halten wrde, knnt ich die alten Lappen aus der Bib schon gleich wieder wegstellen. 
So richtig sagt mir kein Buch zu. Gibt ja noch diesen Intensivkurs von Hick aber da war ich zu langsam, sind alle schon weg. Kann jemand was zu dem sagen?
Wei so gar nicht, mit welchem Buch ich mich jetzt anfreunden soll  :Keks:  Find die alle entweder unbersichtlich oder blde Bilder *gg* Ich bin ein Typ der groe bunte Bilder braucht  :Grinnnss!: 
Her mit euren Ratschlgen!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Bunte Bilder gibts zahlreich im englischen Lehrbuch "Medical Physiology" von Boron & Boulpaep (fand ich fr das Kapitel Niere echt gut); die DR hat auch zahlreiches buntes...
Der Intensivkurs vom Hick ist gut - aber die Bilder finde ich jetzt darin nicht so gut.

----------


## Zanza

Also, ich hab den groen Silbernagl, mit dem kam ich eigentlich ganz gut klar und war auch tw. notwendig, weil unsere Seminare recht anspruchsvoll sind... frs grobe Verstndnis hab/hatte ich das Thieme-KLB (Huppelsberg/Walter) und fand das auch recht gut, da sind aber keine vielen bunten Bilderchen drin.
Ganz neu gibts ja jetzt das Taschenlehrbuch von Thieme, das sieht eigentlich sehr schn aus, aber da hatte ich leider schon das KLB... bei uns hatten das sehr viele, weil unser Physioprof da mitgeschrieben hat. Da sind, soweit ich wei, auch einige bunte Bilderchen drin und diejenigen, die das hatten, waren auch alle zufrieden. Ist eben ein bisschen ausfhrlicher als ein KLB...

Und zu Ana: Ich glaube eigentlich auch, dass Prometheus ausreicht... Ich lern im Moment auch hauptschlich mit dem und ansonsten guck ich fr die jeweiligen Prptage auch mal was bei Wikipedia nach. Als Lehrbuch hab ich den kleinen Benninghoff, den find ich wirklich gut, aber du sagtest ja, dass dir der Stil nicht so zusagt? Meintest du da den groen? Den kleinen find ich sehr angenehm zu lesen. Und der ist schn handlich und klein (praktisch zum Mitnehmen) und hat auch Bilder, die gar nicht mal schlecht sind. Den Moll hab ich mal angelesen und fand den absolut bescheuert.

Leo, Glckwunsch!!! Das freut mich echt total fr dich, dass es jetzt geklappt hat  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe, du hattest einen schnen Abend und bist noch nicht wieder zu sehr im Stress wegen Neurophysio.

So, der Kaffee ist fertig, ich mach jetzt auch mal weiter. Bei mir heute auf dem Programm: Muskeln von Schulter, Oberarm, Unterarm, Rumpf, Hfte, Oberschenkel, Unterschenkel (das hatte ich alles schonmal einigermaen drauf, hab aber alles wieder vergessen, traurig irgendwie), Knie-, Hft-, Schulter- und Ellenbogengelenk sowie die jeweiligen Knochen und Wirbelsule mit Muskeln, Bndern und Gelenken.
Das wird ein groer Spa... ursprnglich hie es mal, dass fr die Klausur am Dienstag Muskeln mit Ansatz und Urpsrung ausreicht, jetzt ist aber der Prof krank und jemand anders macht die Klausur und jetzt mssen wir alles andere auch noch knnen. Dafr sind Hand- und Fumuskeln raus, was auch ganz nett ist. Trotzdem, irgendwie ist die ganze Erholung von den Semesterferien wieder aufgebraucht.
Wnsch euch allen einen erholsamen und/oder produktiven Tag.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Ich hab Prof. Chr. Ich weiss nicht genau wie der ist, hatte ihn mal im Histotestat, da wars nicht soo schlimm.
> Wie hast du denn fr Anatomie gelernt?
> Ich komm mit der Dualen Reihe nicht klar, die erschlgt mich. Ausserdem zuwenige Bilder. Den Prometheus finde ich deutlich besser, allerdings zu wenig Text (vermutlich).
> Ich weiss auch nicht genau wie ich mich fr die Kurstage vorbereiten soll: Man prppt von aussen nach innen, Lehrbcher sind aber von innen nach aussen strukturiert.
> Die 5 Testate gibts brigens nicht mehr, sind nur noch 4. Also mehr zu lernen, aber dafr auch mehr Zeit.


Herr Prof. Chr. kann ich nichts zu sagen, kenne nur jemanden, der im Rigorosum bei im war fr Kopf und Arm, bei dem Testat fragt er immer Kehlkopf. Ansonsten die Lieblingsthemen der einzelnen Prfer raus finden, das klappt schon!
Ich selber kam mit der Dualen Reihe gut klar und fr Neuroanatomie den Trepel, viele haben den allerdings nicht gemocht.
Die neue Auflage vom Prometheus ist sehr gut, hatte die alte, ich fand nur den Bewegungsapparat sehr gut, den Rest naja.
geh einfach in die LB und leih dir alles mgliche aus, Schiebler, Taschenatlanten, Lippert , ich kenn sogar manche die mit dem dicken Benninghof gelernt haben.
hast du das Buch von Fr. Prof Brand-Saberi? Mit dem kann man sich fr den Prp-kurs orientieren
Habs gestern gehrt, dass ihr nur noch 4 Testate habt, ist echt besser so, wir hatten fr Rumpf 5 Wochen, fr Neuroana gerademal noch 2 Wochen und fr BC 4 Tage Zeit zum lernen.

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Woche 1 ist rum! 
> Also ich hab fr Ana auch das KLB von Thieme gehabt und hab aber auch mit der Dualen Reihe gelernt bzw. damit aufgefllt, was mir im KLB gefehlt hat. Nur KLB war mir definitiv zu wenig 
> Prometheus hatte ich nicht, hab ihn mir nur fr Kopf ausgeliehen und fand den gut  Und so arg wenig steht da nicht drin, aber obs fr die Extremitten und Siten reicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich die anderen Bnde nicht kenne.
> Bei uns hatten viele den Schiebler, aber ich brauch mehr bunte Bilder. Und den Lippert find ich total tzend (das darf R. nicht hren *gg*).
> 
> Hilfe, nchste Woche gehts mit dem furchterregenden Kemie-Praktikum los!


also ich hab auch mit Duale reihe gelernt und denke auch Prometheus ist definitiv zu wenig, klar da sind auch Texte dazu, aber meiner Meinung nach reicht dass nicht. Und Lippert hab ich auch, da wrde ich mich nicht irritieren lassen, dass ber den gesagt wird, der reicht nicht. In meiner SG hatten auch welche nur den Lippert und sind auch problemlos durchgekommen.
schiebler und waldi fand ich auch nicht so.

@ Jemaine 
das mit Physio geht mir hnlich...hab mir nen Kurzlehrbuch gesichert, aber find ich nicht so toll.  beim Silbernagel habe ich das Gefhl da nimmt er viel fr seine Vorlesung, was ja dann auch nicht schlecht wre.
viell. kauf ich mir den Hick oder warte mal, ob wieder Bibo-Basar ist und ich was brauchbares auftreiben kann. Und das mit dem keine Bcher vor 2005, die sollen mal nicht so rumlabbert. 
1. sind die Bcher in der Bib teilweise auch lter und 
2. hab ich mal auch ein wenig Auflagen verglichen, meistens werden von Auflage zu Auflage nur die Bilder bunter  :Smilie: 

Oh ja Kemie...
wird sind die ersten die am Montag das Vergngen haben, kann dir dann ja berichten wie es war  :Smilie: 
werde dann dafr mal noch ein wenig lernen.
das wird schon, hoffen wir mal...

@ leo
herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## -Julchen-

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur mit dem KLB vom Hick gelernt und zustzlich dem Medilearn skript. Zusammen mit den Vorlesungsfolien haut das hier eigentlich immer hin. Aber natrlich heits hier auch von jeder Seite ein Kurzlehrbuch wrde nie und nimmer reichen...

----------


## Elena1989

Mennsch, hier geht's ja schon wieder richtig zu.

Warum ist bei euch allen denn schon diese Woche die Uni losgegangen? Bei uns geht's erst am Montag los. Verrckt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin fleiig am Chemie lernen (naja, mehr oder weniger) und verfluche aktuell mein lchriges Gedchtnis. Hab gestern die Aminosuren gelernt, konnte sie gestern Abend, heute morgen konnte ich sie auch. Und heut Abend? Nix.. ber die Hlfte weg und zwar vollkommen weg. Das wird noch ein Spa...

So, Montag geht's dann bei mir los und dann gleich von 8 - 16.30. Hab mir nmlich vorgenommen, die erste Woche in alle Vorlesungen zu gehen  :Grinnnss!:  Mal sehen, wie lange das anhlt. Aber vielleicht ist die Biochemie Vorlesung ja dermaen fantastisch, dass man da einfach hingehen muss. Und da die jeden morgen um 8 is, kann ich dann auch gleich da bleiben  :bhh: 

Und ich hab keine Ahnung, was fr ein Buch ich mich fr Physio und Biochemie kaufen soll. Physio hatten wir zwar schon letztes Semester eine Vorlesung, aber da war ich ja nie und Seminar und Praktikum ham wir ja erst ab diesem Semester. Unser Dozent hatte damals ja den Silbernagel empfohlen, aber der ist so dick und so teuer... Gibt's einen ultimativen super Tipp?
Und Bicohemie? Was ist denn dafr gut?

Liebe Gre
Elena

----------


## lilapple

Stimmt ist echt irre, bei uns gehts auch erst Montag wieder los, bzw Dienstag so richtig. 
Mann, wenn ich mir berlege was ich mir Anfang der Ferien so vorgenommen habe, u.a. bezglich ner grundstzlichen Wiederholung und Vorbereitung fr Biochemie..  Schon traurig was daraus geworden ist. 
Hab in Biochemie so rein gefhlt auch alles vergessen, muss da echt von vorne anfangen, ich hoffe dafr reicht mir die Zeit bis zur Klausur. 
Schon schade, dass die "Ferien" jetzt wieder rum sind, aber irgendwie muss ich beim Dritten Semester sagen, dass ichs einfach nur rum haben mchte, deswegen isses ganz gut wenn es beginnt..

----------


## Elena1989

> Stimmt ist echt irre, bei uns gehts auch erst Montag wieder los, bzw Dienstag so richtig.


Mir san ja auch in Bayern, da samma immer etwas spter dran  :Big Grin: 




> Mann, wenn ich mir berlege was ich mir Anfang der Ferien so vorgenommen habe, u.a. bezglich ner grundstzlichen Wiederholung und Vorbereitung fr Biochemie..  Schon traurig was daraus geworden ist. 
> .


Jaja, diese Vorstze  :Grinnnss!:  Hab mir auch vorgenommen gehabt, schon whrend dem Pflegepraktikum Chemie zu wiederholen... Anfang Auust wollte ich damit anfangen! Jetzt wurde Anfang Oktober draus... :Blush: 




> Schon schade, dass die "Ferien" jetzt wieder rum sind, aber irgendwie muss ich beim Dritten Semester sagen, dass ichs einfach nur rum haben mchte, deswegen isses ganz gut wenn es beginnt..


Ja, das 3. Semester ist irgendwie grausig, bie mir auch. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass es gaaaaaaaaaanz schnell vorbeigeht  :Grinnnss!:   Aber ob es danach besser wird? Auf Physikumsvorbereitung bin ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt scharf...

----------


## leofgyth77

achja..bei uns fngt ja das semester auch erst am montag an, aber durch das praktikum und die nette nachholklausur durften wir schon ne woche frher anrcken (:

physio lern ich mitm silbernagel..komm mit ihm recht gut zurecht und die profs nehmen auch gern abbildungen daraus her.
neurophysio luft ganz gut...so viel stoff ist es gar nicht. hoffe ich zumindest. nja, hab ja noch bis freitag.

bin immer noch sauer ber die veget. physio klausur...die war echt sauschwer und es sind wieder nen haufen leute durchgefallen...bei der nachholklausur fr die seminare sind 15 von 20 leuten durchgefallen..ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da leute unvorbereitet reingegangen sind. ich empfinde das echt als unverschmt. immerhin ist man nicht gesperrt fr neurophysio. aber trotzdem..noch ne klausur kurz vorm physikum muss ja nicht sein.

so, ich widme mich mal dem visuellen system (:

----------


## Zanza

Boah, hrt sich krass an bei euch mit Physio! Dahingegen sind unsere Durchfallquoten von 60% ja ein Traum...

Ich bin so frustriert, ich vergesse immer wieder alle Muskeln, obwohl ich die gestern vorm Schlafengehen noch konnte... Meine aktuelle Quote: Ich konnte nur 33 von 80 komplett mit allen Ursprngen und Anstzen, bei den andern hab ich stndig irgendwas vergessen oder verwechselt. Aber mein Passivwissen ist deutlich besser als mein Aktivwissen, hab ich festgestellt, also besteht noch Hoffnung fr die Klausur am Dienstag.
Muss mich allerdings nochmal ausfhrlicher mit den Gelenken und deren Bewegungsumfang beschftigen...
Ich will einfach nurnoch, dass Mittwoch ist... auch wenn ich dann direkt fr die OSPE-Prfung Anfang November weiterlernen darf und frs Prppen. Aber das ist dann wenigstens nicht ganz so akut.
Aber so allgemein ist bei uns das dritte Semester ganz cool, wir haben ja dank Modellstudiengang jetzt schon Ortho- und UCh-Vorlesungen und sowas, das ist echt cool, da kommen dann echte rzte und erzhlen einem was ber echte Patienten und ab Ende November haben wir dann auch Untersuchungskurse, bei denen wir echte Patienten untersuchen drfen (nachdem wir uns gegenseitig untersucht haben  :Grinnnss!:  ).

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

So, fr Ana bin ich jetzt gerstet. Hab mir jetzt von allen Seiten was geborgt/anderweitig besorgt und habe jetzt einen Schiebler, den Grays, den Prometheus und den Lippert. Da kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen *lol* 
Ist jemand von euch zu den Physiktutorien gegangen? Bringen die was? Das Seminar in Physik find ich ja echt gut, deswegen frage ich, ob die Tutorien in etwa genauso sind?
Und dann hab ich jetzt im moodle gesehen, dass wir fr Termi auch eine Probeklausur haben. Hat die einen Sinn? Ist die obligatorisch? Wenn ich da jetzt hingehe und die bestehe, kann ich mir dann die "richtige" Klausur sparen oder wie luft das? Fragen ber Fragen...ich geh jetzt erstmal den Prpkurs fr morgen vorbereiten.

----------


## Jemine

@ Sternenprinzessin: verzettel dich nicht mit zu vielen Bchern fr Anatomie (naja, generell eigentlich). Guck dir einige an aber dann bleib bei einem oder 2 Bchern, sonst verrennst du dich vllig.  :Meine Meinung: 

Naja, die Physiktutorien, da war ich ein oder zweimal, die waren ganz ok. Ich wrd dir da auch raten, schau es dir an und berleg dann, ob es dir etwas bringt oder nicht.
Und diese Termiprobeklausur hatte ich glaub ich nicht mitgeschrieben. Mir ist auch vllig schleierhaft, wofr die gut sein soll. Daran, dass man sich gewhnt, mal eine e-learning Klausur zu schreiben oder so...  :Nixweiss: 
Und nein, kannst dir die echte Klausur dann nicht schenken, die ist obligatorisch.
Ich hab gesehen, ihr Glckspilze habt diesmal gar keine Sozio-Klausur! Da sind auch eeeewig viele durchgefallen, weil keiner in der VL war und sich dann alle drber gewundert haben, dass man auch fr Sozio lernen sollte  :Woow: 

So, dann mal weiter Physio und Chemie...

Aber Leute, geniet auch ein bissl was vom Sonntag!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Elena1989

So.. heute der erste Uni - Tag hinter mich gebracht und es war furchtbar... 
Gleich zum Einstieg von 8 - 16:30... supi!

1. Vorlesung Biochemie, die wir mit den Studenten der Biologie und Achtung: Der BIOCHEMIE!!! zusammen haben. Ich mein, ich find das schon ein bisschen seltsam, dass wir in eine Vorlesung mit den Biochemikern gehen...
Naja, die Vorlesung an sich war heute noch nicht so herausfordernd. Wasserstoffbrckenbindungen kenn ja sogar ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, den Rest kannte ich schon: Physio, Histo, Psycho.. Danach noch EKM, das war ganz gut, aber naja.. ob ich da jetzt hinmuss?

Und dann 3 Stunden Sozi - Seminar... Yeah.. War zwar echt okay, aber himmel, es interessiert mich nicht! *ggg*

Oh und diese ganze Anmelderei fr Praktika ging mir auch richtig auf den Keks. Und wir haben jetzt jeden Donnerstag bis um 17.30 integrierte klinische - vorklinische Seminare. Herrje, erst ein Tag im Semester und meine Motivation geht jetzt schon gegen Null.....

Naja, jetzt hab ih grad zu Abend gegessen, jetzt geh ich wieder mal fr die Chemienachholklausur lernen... 

LG

Elena

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab auch den ersten regulren uni- tag hinter mir..
biochemie ganz nett..die 30% klausel in der letzten klausur wurde abgeschafft..hihihi..gut, dass ich nich mal mehr 15 % brauch...sehr schn.
allerdings wurde das biochemie seminar von uns sehr schlecht bewertet (ist ja auch kacke)....jetz wurde es fr die 3. semestler abgeschafft, aber wir habens noch. wo ist denn da bitte der sinn?!?
nuja...neuroana steigt gleich voll mit ein. dachte nicht, dass ich diese woche schon nachmittags veranstaltungen hab. jetz hab donnerstag bis halb 6 uni und mittwoch oder donnerstag auch noch psych-soz seminar. aaaargh..ich muss doch neurophysio lernen. da geht mein ganzer lernplan nicht mehr auf hihi
dafr hab ich morgen von 9-10 uni und das wars. dann werd ic hda halt mehr reinpacken.
immerhin hab ich heute in neurophysio das referat bekommen, das ich wollte..ist ja auch ne seltenheit. passt auch von der zeit super, weil ic hda keine klausuren hab yay
so, und jetz schau ich mir noch mal das visuelle system an und dann gehts in die heia, damit ich morgen dann fitt bin (:

rabbit80, wie war denn dein erster tag an der uni-erlangen?

----------


## perro

8-12h vorlesungen (neuroana, physio, biochemie, histo)
12-13h pause
13-14h topographie vorlesung (begleitend zum sezierkurs)
14-17h sezierkurs
17.30-19h beschissen langweiliges praktikum zur medizin. statistik und informatik *Schnarch*

und das jetzt noch bis weihnachten (auer statistik...)  :Keks:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich innerhalb zwei Wochen den Rumpf und die untere Extremitt auswendig gelernt bekomme? Sehe irgendwie die Hoffnung fr mich schwinden...

----------


## Zanza

Wie ich innerhalb von zwei Wochen obere und untere Ex sowie Bauchmuskeln (allerdings ohne Leitungsbahnen) gelernt habe: Ich hab mir Karteikarten geschrieben hab mir die Sachen stupide immer wieder vorgesagt, bis ich das meiste irgendwie konnte. Wofr ist das denn, MC-Klausur oder Testat?
Bei uns morgen das ist MC, was gut ist, weil man viel wiedererkennt, mndliches Testat hingegen stell ich mir schon schwieriger vor, weil ich bei allem immer voll lange berlegen muss...

Hab grad die Altklausur vom letzten Jahr gemacht, das ging echt gut und war bis auf ein oder zwei Fragen auch ziemlich einfach, aber dieses Jahr machts ein anderer Prof, der sich kurzfristig berlegt hat, den Schwepunkt nicht mehr bei den Muskeln zu setzen, sondern zustzlich auch noch schwerpunktmig Gelenke, Knochen und Bnder zu prfen, was bis dato eigentlich eher so unter "ferner liefen" lief... Ich hab ein bisschen Angst...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

bei uns sind es mndliche Testate leider, mit Leitungsbahnen ... wird auf jeden Fall lustig, mal abgesehen von allen Muskeln mit A, U, I, F und V.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Heute war Physik-VL ja mittendrin statt nur dabei.  :Grinnnss!:  Er hat sich echt aufs Skateboard gewagt. Fr den Anblick hat sich das Aufstehen doch echt gelohnt. 
Histo war interessant, aber zeichnen kann ich trotzdem nicht.  :Nixweiss: 
So, und jetzt bereite ich mich auf den Prpkurs morgen vor.
Edit: Der Erste aus meiner Seminargruppe hat schon das Handtuch geworfen...schade.

----------


## Genet

> Heute war Physik-VL ja mittendrin statt nur dabei.  Er hat sich echt aufs Skateboard gewagt. Fr den Anblick hat sich das Aufstehen doch echt gelohnt.


Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
Ob das wohl an allen Unis zum Vorklinik-Repertoire gehrt?

----------


## leofgyth77

wir hatten kein skateboard...dafr hatten wir nen drehstuhl, auf dem sich der prof gesetzt hat und gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schnell gedreht wurde. das durften wir aber nicht ausprobieren, weil das nmlich viel zu gefhlich fr uns ist.

der uni-tag war ja heute sehr angenehm, in der neuroana vl kam nix neues dran..und dann bin ich ja wieder heimgefahren.
aber neurophysio nervt mich so langsam...ich wei einfach nicht, was wir fr die klausur alles brauchen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die praktika und die einfhrungsvl dazu reichen. aber mehr haben wir ja eigenltlich nicht..najaaaaa am freitag bin ich dann schlauer (:

zanz, wie lief dein testat?

----------


## lilapple

Juhu, erstes Anatomie-Testat ist bestanden  :Smilie:  1/5. 
Lief sogar richtig gut, obwohl ich stellenweise vor Nervositt weng aufm Schlauch stand  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elphi

> Edit: Der Erste aus meiner Seminargruppe hat schon das Handtuch geworfen...schade.


huch, wieso denn das?

----------


## Zanza

@ Sternenprinzessin: Was, so frh schon? Ist ja heftig... wobei bei uns glaub ich auch die Erste(n) nach zwei, drei Wochen weg war(en)...

@leo: War gut, danke der Nachfrage  :Grinnnss!:  War ja aber zum Glck MC-Klausur und kein mndliches Testat... sonst wrs lange nicht so gut gelaufen. Boah, ich freu mich grad voll! Und gehe mir jetzt gleich die neuen Schuhe kaufen, die ich mir versprochen habe, wenn es gut luft... hihi... ich hoffe nur, dass die jetzt auch in 37 da sind... 

Mr. Pink, wie lufts mit dem Lernen? Und was ist "V" von einem Muskel? Bei uns gibts nur A, U, I und F  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> Heute war Physik-VL ja mittendrin statt nur dabei.  Er hat sich echt aufs Skateboard gewagt. Fr den Anblick hat sich das Aufstehen doch echt gelohnt. 
> Histo war interessant, aber zeichnen kann ich trotzdem nicht. 
> So, und jetzt bereite ich mich auf den Prpkurs morgen vor.
> Edit: Der Erste aus meiner Seminargruppe hat schon das Handtuch geworfen...schade.


Was ? Der erste ist schon raus ? 

Also ich fand Physik wieder mal einschlfernd, glaube, dass ich nur noch das Skript lesen werde  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ja, der ist schon raus, hatte irgendwie Sehnsucht nach seiner Freundin. Und kam mit dem Druck nicht zurecht...mal sehen, wie viele jetzt noch hinschmeien. Ich hoffe, nicht zu viele, bei so einem tollen Ziel vor Augen. 
Ansonsten war die VL in Physik nicht toll, pottmed, das stimmt. Und irgendwie verwirrt mich die Kombination Skript und VL. 
@Zanza: Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Prfung. Was sind es denn fr Schuhe geworden?

----------


## leofgyth77

ich geh echt in jede vl, aber physik hab ich recht bald geschmissen (:

puh..der erste schon raus. das ging ja schnell. aber bei uns hat damals auch einer nach 3 tage aufgehrt...weil eigentlich will er ja in -land studieren (war si) und eigentlich will er jetz grad noch gar nicht studieren.
danke fr den vergeudeten studienplatz...
zanza freut mich, dass die prfung gut war! wir erwarten dann ein bild von den schuhen  :hmmm...: 
ich brauch ja auch neue schuhe..aber ich hasse einkaufen........

----------


## -Julchen-

> bei uns sind es mndliche Testate leider, mit Leitungsbahnen ... wird auf jeden Fall lustig, mal abgesehen von allen Muskeln mit A, U, I, F und V.


Bei uns waren auch alles mndliche Testate in Anatomie! Gelernt hab ich aber in etwa gleich wie Zanza. Und Mr.Pink: Du schaffst das auch, durch den Prpkurs muss man durch :was ist das...?:

----------


## pottmed

> Ja, der ist schon raus, hatte irgendwie Sehnsucht nach seiner Freundin. Und kam mit dem Druck nicht zurecht...mal sehen, wie viele jetzt noch hinschmeien. Ich hoffe, nicht zu viele, bei so einem tollen Ziel vor Augen. 
> Ansonsten war die VL in Physik nicht toll, pottmed, das stimmt. Und irgendwie verwirrt mich die Kombination Skript und VL. 
> @Zanza: Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Prfung. Was sind es denn fr Schuhe geworden?


Aha, Sehnsucht nach der Freundin.... naja, muss ja jeder selber wissen Woow...

Also ich denke wirklich, dass in Physik der Skript reichen wird. Haben mir bisher alle Tutoren besttigt. Wird schon werden.... ahja und die Verwirrung knnte am Fach liegen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

So.. ich bin auch gefrustet! Hatte heute meinen ersten Prptag und hab gleich das Lieblingsgebiet von allen zugeteilt bekommen - den Fu *ironie*. Deshalb hab ich jetzt erstmal 6 Stunden lang im warsten Sinne des Wortes die Hornhaut abgekratzt und dabei versucht alle kleinen Arterien und Venen heile zu lassen... ein paar hats dann leider doch erwischt, aber wenigstens ist das Ergebnis so sehenswert, dass ich zur "Fuspezialistin" gekrt wurde... 
Jetzt darf ich bis bermorgen noch mein Prparationsgebiet "fragentechnisch" vorbereiten und weiter prpen... ich seh schon, vor 18:30 komm ich diese Woche nicht mehr aus der Uni raus  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hippietyp

Gut, dass ihr mir das schlechte Gewissen fr den Nichtbesuch der Physik-VL nehmt.
Hihi.

----------


## Katjaaa

heeej ihr,
also ich fand die physikvorlesung auch nicht sehr hilfreich...b-b hat sich am ende des semesters selbst darber lustig gemacht, dass wohl nur noch sein fanclub zu seiner VL kommt.
und ich habe eigentlich fr alle testate mit dem lippert gelernt, der reicht aus... fr die embryologie hab ich manchmal noch in den sadler geschaut und sonst in den prometheus. ich glaube aber auch, dass der promi fr bein/arm testate und so reicht. nur bei bauchsitus, thorax und so gibt's ja etwas mehr zu verstehen, da fand ich etwas mehr text nicht schlecht.  :Grinnnss!: 

und @chrissi:
habe gerade gelesen, dass du auch montags chemiepraktikum hast. interessant, ich hab's am selben tag.... ;)

----------


## Elena1989

@Mr. Pink: ich hatte fr unere Ex + Rumpf auch mit allem nur Be Woche Zeit und es hat gereicht. 
Bei den Muskeln hab ich zuerst nur die Funktion gelernt, A, U und I ergeben sich bei der unteren Ex zum Groteil ja schon aus der Funktion (anders wie bei der oberen Ex mit dem dummen Ellbogengelenk und den bsen Unterarmmuskeln)
Ansonsten auch: Karteikarten! Das wird schon! 

@Saphira: es gibt schlimmeres als Fu, glaub mir!  :Grinnnss!: da is wenigstens kaum Fett dran ;)


So, bei mir der selbe Kram wie gestern und ich war ganz brav in allen Vorlesungen! Mann, bin ich stolz auf mich!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Genet

> da is wenigstens kaum Fett dran ;)


Ich fand Fett beim Prppen eigentlich immer ganz praktisch, gibt wenigstens etwas Spielraum.

----------


## Rabbit80

> rabbit80, wie war denn dein erster tag an der uni-erlangen?


Auf den Ersemester-Fake bin ich nicht reingefallen  :bhh: ....aber sonst war ja noch nicht soviel los.....war lieber noch arbeiten

Morgen gehts dann richtig los, vor allem mit meinem Lieblingsfach Chemie *hhhhh* - das wird ein Spass........

----------


## Rhiannon

> es gibt schlimmeres als Fu, glaub mir! da is wenigstens kaum Fett dran ;)


Oh ja, kaum Fett, das wre grad soooooo schn. An "meinem" Oberschenkel ist sooooooo unglaublich viel davon gewesen. Ich dachte, ich werd nie mehr fertig.

----------


## leofgyth77

rabbit...was war denn der scherz? unserer war damals echt fies.


oh ja..oberschenkel und fett..bah. ich bin im fett geschwommen, und weil ich auch so klein bin, musste ich mich da immer halb reinlegen. not so nice.
aber ansonsten hat mir oberschenkel spa gemacht (:

----------


## Jemine

Wnsch mir jetzt schon Prpkurszeiten zurck...

----------


## altalena

> Wnsch mir jetzt schon Prpkurszeiten zurck...


Im Leben nicht.....  :kotzen:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Wnsch mir jetzt schon Prpkurszeiten zurck...


Kemie-Praktikum so schlimm?
Ich hab das Lernen fr heute aufgegeben...und erwarte morgen mit Freude ein anderes Anatomie-Buch.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

naja ... inzwischen lufts mit der lernerei etwas besser, es ist aber nach wie vor viel zu viel (finde ich).

Hab mir jetzt ein Kurzlehrbuch besorgt und fr die Muskeln Lernkarten.

Mir ist klar, dass es im Endeffekt doch nur "Durchbeissen" ist, aber kaputt mach ich mich sicher nicht. Vorerst werd ich also keine Nchte durchlernen, sondern es bleibt wie gehabt.

----------


## Elena1989

> Im Leben nicht.....


Oh, ich dachte schon, ich wr die einzige, die nicht gerne geprppt hat  :Smilie: 

Fett ist wirklich das schlimmste!! Ich hatte Leiste und Oberschenkel und wir haben 8 Wochen gebraucht, bis das Fett einigermaen weg war...

Und mein Lieblingssatz von unserem Dozenten im Situskurs: "mein Gott, da ist sogar im Pleuraspalt Fett!"

Und so als Abwechslung is das ja ganz nett, aber wenn man nix anderes macht?

EDIT: @Mr. Pink: Nchte durchmachen ist auch Quatsch! Macht einen nur kaputt! Ist also ne gute Einstellung  :Smilie:  Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht und werd ich auch nie machen.

----------


## Chrissy_89

> und @chrissi:
> habe gerade gelesen, dass du auch montags chemiepraktikum hast. interessant, ich hab's am selben tag.... ;)


tja liebste Katja ich wei, wer sich hinter deinem "Nick" verbirgt, du nicht wer ich bin ;)  :Woow: 

Ja zu Physik-Vorlesungen bin ich auch nie gegangen...steht doch alles im Skript  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Jemine

Ein unfrustiger Tag!  :Grinnnss!: 
Hatten heute EKM-Kurs und unsere Stethoskope sind angekommen. Haben heut an uns Abhren von Herz und Thorax gebt und nchste Woche geht's auf Station *freu*

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Chrissy, ich bin verliebt! Der Lippert ist ja soooo toll! Im Vergleich zum Schiebler ist das ja wie Porsche und Trabant! Danke, danke, danke! Und er hat auch gleich den schnsten Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch bekommen!
So, jetzt werde ich fleiig deklinieren, Physikaufgaben rechnen und dann Ana lernen. Mal sehen, wie weit ich komme  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rabbit80

> rabbit...was war denn der scherz? unserer war damals echt fies. (:


Kurze Abfrage bers Herz, werd die wenigsten Punkte hat musste in den Demo-Freitagskurs gehn...(den es natrlich nie gab)  :Grinnnss!: 

Dafr hab ich heut die ersten Vorlesungen gut berstanden  :Grinnnss!: ...aber mit med. Psychologie wird's echt noch lustig  :schnarch...: 

Und Anatomie haben sie dieses Semester irgendwie auch umgekrempelt....wir fangen sogar mit Histo an....klingt irgendwie noch ziemlich komisch das ganze!!

Morgen schau ich mir mal Physik an und dann ist ja auch schon bald Wochenende  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mausimhausograus

der lippert ist prima,hab noch seine tafeln,die waren fr die anatestate echt super  :Grinnnss!:  jetzt lern ich aber nur noch mit denen und dem prom

----------


## leofgyth77

es gibt einen neuen thread: vorklinik lust- statt frust
keine ahnung, ob er sich etablieren wird, aber ich dachte, ich probiers mal aus ((:

nja..der erststreich war auch lahm dann..unserer war viel besser hihihi
hab schon gehrt, dass die alles so umgekrmpelt haben...das wird dann krass, wenn ich beim prppen, das erste mal von muskeln hrt. ich war froh, dass ich wenigstens die schon kannte.
habt ihr dann im 2. semester auch wieder histo?

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Chrissy, ich bin verliebt! Der Lippert ist ja soooo toll! Im Vergleich zum Schiebler ist das ja wie Porsche und Trabant! Danke, danke, danke! Und er hat auch gleich den schnsten Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch bekommen!
> So, jetzt werde ich fleiig deklinieren, Physikaufgaben rechnen und dann Ana lernen. Mal sehen, wie weit ich komme


das ist freut mich. ich frag mich gerade, ob ich letztes jahr auch so fleiig war wie du ;)
ich schau mir jetzt noch ne Runde Biochemie und Neuro an.  :Smilie: 

@ leo
ja das stimmt, wir mixen hier Lust und Frust durcheinander, aber manchmal kann man das gar nicht so trennen  :Smilie: 

meine nchste vorklinischen Glckshormone, poste ich dann mal im neuen Thread (hoffend, das sie mich ganz oft durch das Semester begleiten werden :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Inelein

Finds irgendwie alles grad ein bisschen viel, hab fast den kompletten Tag nur an der Vorbereitung des Physikpraktikums morgen gearbeitet, was ja vorausgesetzt wird sonst kann man angeblich wieder heimgeschickt werden. Morgen muss ich dann gleich das Praktikum fr Fr wieder vorarbeiten, bin aber bis 18 Uhr in der Uni weil das morgige Praktikum so lange geht, am Freitag ist btw auch noch Termiklausur, das mcht ich mir dann doch nochmal anschauen. Dazu muss ich bers WE die Praktikumsprotokolle fertig schreiben und achja Chemie hab ich diese Woche eigentlich eh kaum was lernen knnen, weil keine Zeit von Biomathe (da ist die Klausur nchste Woche) ganz zu schweigen.  :Keks:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Finds irgendwie alles grad ein bisschen viel,


Normal.  :Grinnnss!:  Am Anfang setzt man ein bissel komische Prioritten und verzettelt sich und macht sich auch allzusehr verrckt. Dann kommt evtl. eine Wurstigkeitsphase, wo man ein paar mal zu wenig Zeit investiert und auf die Nase fllt. Und dann hat mans kapiert und dann lufts!  :Grinnnss!:  Das A und O gegen Frustphasen sind unbedingt Lerngruppen (inetial naturgem noch net so eingespielt verfgbar). Und am Anfang ruhig viel Zeit in die Uni investieren... sich die aber so angenehm wie mglich gestalten (z. B. in Form einer netten Lerngruppe...  :hmmm...:  ).

Na... vielleicht knnten wir ja fr das nchste WE an "besagtem Ort" auch eine VK-Einheit parallel zum HEX-Kompetenz-Team organisieren?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

> Na... vielleicht knnten wir ja fr das nchste WE an "besagtem Ort" auch eine VK-Einheit parallel zum HEX-Kompetenz-Team organisieren?


Hehe, ich wei, wer sich als Lehrende dort NICHT zur Verfgung stellen wird. Und das im allgemeinen Interesse der armen Erstis  ::-oopss:

----------


## Zanza

Wie im Lust-Thread angekndigt hier jetzt der Frust  :hmmm...: 
Ich bin irgendwie voll fertig im Moment, jeden Nachmittag prppen, Dienstag war Klausur (die ja zum Glck gut war), dann war jeden Abend irgendwas los so Geburtstagsmig und man ist zu nichts gekommen lerntechnisch, aber trotzdem muss man zu jeden Prptermin irgendwas lernen (heut sind Leistenkanal, Lacuna vas.&musc. und Plexus brachialis am Start), heute Abend kommt die Schwester von meinem Freund zu Besuch, jetzt ist gerade Aufrumen und Putzen angesagt, morgen abend "mssen" wir dann auch was mit ihr machen, ich werd krank und wei gar nicht mehr, wo der Kopf steht, vor allem, weils keine Aussicht auf Besserung gibt - in gut zwei Wochen ist mndliche, bei der ich jetzt schon irgendwie den Ehrgeiz hab, einigermaen gut zu sein, danach haben wir zwei Wochen lang Querschnittsfcher (Pharma, Strahlen-/Nuklearmed, Radio, Physik, Epidemiologie) und dann einen Tag mit allen Klausuren und erst dann wirds ein klein bisschen entspannter, weil dann die nchste Klausur erst im Januar ist.
Mir gehts also hnlich wie Ine...
Aber alles in allem machts Spa, wie ich letztlich schon erwhnt hatte, weil jetzt richtige rzte einem was ber richtige Patienten erzhlen und so... ich schaff mir jetzt auch die Tage mal ein Orthobuch an fr die ganzen frhlichen Zeichen, da freu ich mich schon drauf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh je zanza..dein leben hrt sich schon etwas stressig an.
aber denk dran, dein tutor hat euch gelobt und das sagen die nicht einfach so!
ich wnsch dir noch viel durchstehvermgen!

----------


## Inelein

Physikpraktikum ist die sinnloseste Zeitverschwendung seit langem.
Morgen Termiklausur und gerade bei den beiden Altklausuren nur jeweils knapp bestanden, war zwar anderer Dozent und ich musste teilweise raten, weil wir viele Dinge einfach nicht hatten, es ist auch schon recht spt, aber etwas mulmig wird mir nun schon. Htte vielleicht die Veranstaltungen nicht konsequent schwnzen sollen :Grinnnss!:  - und hoffentlich vergeht mir das Grinsen morgen nicht!

----------


## Rhiannon

Gleich die erste Klausur des Semester und da gestern erst um halb zehn zuhause hab ich nix mehr gelernt. Mal sehen, ob ichs auch so hinkrieg. Wenn nicht, auch egal, ist ja blo ein Kompetenzfeld.

Und heute nachmittag wieder 5 Stunden Prpsaal. I'm not amused.....

----------


## leofgyth77

rhiannon, die daumen sind gedrckt!
ich hab heute meine zweite klausur im semester....keine ahnung, wie das so wird.
die altklausuren sind (fast) alle recht einfach, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir so ne nette klausur bekommen. bah, ich hasse das, wenn ich erst um 2 prfung hab. im klinischen seminar in biochemie schaun wir heute supersize me an...hab ne taschenlampe dabei und kann dann gegebenenfalls gleich mal lernen (:

----------


## Rabbit80

> habt ihr dann im 2. semester auch wieder histo?


ja genau, histo ber zwei semester. irgendwie hat noch keiner so nen richtigen plan - keine klausur, nur 3 Testate und das wars fr dieses Semester. Naja, irgendwo muss da doch der haken sein  :grrrr....: .....und dann gibt es nicht einmal  vl-unterlagen....also immer schn mitpinseln *tzend*
der demokurs bzw seminar ist dann genauso aufgeteilt in histo und allg. anatomie, beginnen tun sie anscheinend erst spter oder so..... :Hh?: 

dann schon mal ein schnes we  ::-dance:

----------


## PCR

Wir prppen erst im dritten Semester... =(

----------


## mockel

...sagt mal ist das eigentlich normal, dass man nach der ersten woche schon das gefhl hat den kopf in den sand stecken zu wollen? ich komm mit den ganzen naturwissenschafen so krass ins rotieren, dass mirschwindelig wird :Oh nee...:  . hoffentlich krieg ich da irgendwann mal grund rein. chemie, physik und bio sind bei mir ja schon ein gutes jahrzehnt her  :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## MaGr

Naja bei mir wars so das ich die ersten Wochen noch relativ entspannt war und pltzlich war von einem auf den anderen Tag ein riesiger Berg Lernstoff vor mir ich glaube der Lernstoff hat hier expotenziellen wachsutm oder so. Naja ich bin froh in 6 Wochen ist mein Semester wenigstens vorbei dann folgt die 7 Wochen Prfungsphase wie ich mich drauf freue. Ich hab irgendwie so verdammt Angst das ich das im Winter nicht packe ich habe immer das Gefhl mein Kopf ist leer ich wei gar nichts und ich hab auch nichts gelernt. Es fllt mir auch immernoch schwer zu unterscheiden was sich lohnt zu lernen und was nicht. Das wird hoffentlich im zweiten Semester besser wenn ich dann schon wei wie es so luft. Ich habe im Moment einen besonderen Hass auf Fcher wie Physik , Chemie weil ich da vorallem in Physik gar nicht hintersteige. Anatomie und Histologie ist lstig , weil es einfach viel zu lernen ist . Biologie nervt mich immer diese ganze Verfahrenstechnik die wir lernen mssen an . Aber das hilft alles nichts man muss sich wohl dadurch boxen und mir geht es im Winter nur um bestehen mehr will ich gar nicht. Ich wnsche allen anderen Erstsemestern auch viel Erfolg in den Testaten und Prfungen und macht euch nicht allzu verrckt.

----------


## -Julchen-

Das Gefhl hatte ich das ganze erste Semester lang!!! War bei uns gleich der Prpkurs, also nichts als Lernen. Da hab ich mehr als einmal dran gezweifelt, dass ich das alles schaff! Und hinschmeien wollt ich auch n paar Mal ; )! Mittlerweile gehts besser, liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass das Prpsemester mit Abstand das hrteste ist (hab ich zumindest so empfunden!)
Aber wirklich: Lass dich von niemandem verrckt machen (ich wei, ist leichter gesagt als getan!) und lern einfach so gut und so viel du kannst ohne nebenher fr garnichts andres mehr Zeit zu haben! Es gibt auch noch ein Leben auerhalb der Uni und der Medizin! 
In Chemie und Physik wr ja Nachhilfe auch ne Mglichkeit (ohne htt ich Chemie niemals bestanden!). Oder frag Kommilitonen, bei denen es noch nicht so lang her ist, oder die besagte Fcher als LK hatten! 
Und ansonsten: Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!!! ::-winky:

----------


## bremer

Neuro suckzzz

----------


## krisenherd

@mockel
Mir gehts genau so... hab von den Naturwissenschaften auch keinen wirklichen Plan, aber irgendwie klappt das. Ich versuch halt ein bisschen am Ball zu bleiben, mir die Grundlagen irgendwie nebenher anzueignen und dann solls wohl irgendwie hinhauen.
Bld ist nur, dass immer wenn ich meine etwas gecheckt zu haben, kommt die nchste bung/das nchste Seminar und ich blicks wieder nicht.  :Blush:

----------


## Jemine

:kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen: 

*piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiep*

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Jemine, steht dein Beitrag in einem kausalen Zusammenhang mit dem Kemie-Praktikum?  :Woow:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> *piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiep*


Einfach so oder gabs irgendwas besonderes?

----------


## leofgyth77

ich fand embryo schon immer doof, aber neuro-embryo toppt ja alles! doof, doof, doof.
und ich bin mde.

jemine, ich hoff, es ist alles in ordnung bei dir!

----------


## Jemine

Ich flipp hier grad echt aus. Kann gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie sehr mich hier grad alles ankotzt!
FRUST FRUST FRUST...
Wenn ich doch blo irgendwas zum Draufschlagen htte!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich empfehle kissen!

----------


## lilapple

Das kann ich besttigen, Kissen hat sich bewhrt  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

> Ich flipp hier grad echt aus. Kann gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie sehr mich hier grad alles ankotzt!
> FRUST FRUST FRUST...
> Wenn ich doch blo irgendwas zum Draufschlagen htte!


Was ist denn los bei dir ?

Ich knnte gerade mal auf mein Ana-Buch kotzen, aber das wird schon noch...

----------


## MaGr

Auf mein Ana Buch kann ich auch kotzen ^^ in 6 Wochen ist Semesterende und bis dahin muss ich alle Knochen , Muskeln , Hautnerven , Aterien Venen drauf haben quasi alles und ich fang heute erst mit den Muskeln an. Mal sehen wie dann im Winter die Prfung wird mit ein bisschen Schwein werd ich das hoffentlich hinbekommrn

----------


## perro

> Auf mein Ana Buch kann ich auch kotzen ^^ in 6 Wochen ist Semesterende und bis dahin muss ich alle Knochen , Muskeln , Hautnerven , Aterien Venen drauf haben quasi alles und ich fang heute erst mit den Muskeln an. Mal sehen wie dann im Winter die Prfung wird mit ein bisschen Schwein werd ich das hoffentlich hinbekommrn


bin grad auch ber den gefen + nerven + organe....
es ist machbar, keine angst ;) da mussten schon viele generationen vor uns durch  :Top: 

*wieder den prometheus aufschlag und weiter lern* ::-stud:

----------


## konstantin

Hmm... Bio/Physik/Chemie gehen ja eigentlich ganz locker von der Hand, da kann man sich gewiss mit fundiertem Schulwissen auch ein paar Tage vorher auf die Klausur vorbereiten. So kommt mir das zumindest vor, wenn ich mir dir Altklausuren hier anschaue... Histologie ist ja auch erstmal nicht gross anders als Biologie...

Unser allseits durch seine Kurzlehrbuecher bekannte Anatomieprofessor hat jetzt aber in den bisherige Vorlesungen bereits Bein, Arm und drei Herzen auf dem Pult auseinandergeschnippelt und unendlich viele Fakten dazu aufgelistet -- und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, ob ich jetzt den ganzen Tag zu Hause sitzen soll, um das, was er dort vor sich hin murmelte, auswendig zu lernen, oder ob ich das ganze gemuetlich vorbeiziehen lasse, versuche, es zu verstehen, und dann lerne, wenn ich das Gefuehl habe, dass es bei der Stoffmenge auch mal wirklich notwendig ist!?

Ist irgendwie ein komisches Gefuehl, wenn man nicht so richtig weiss, was man da jetzt tun soll. War nie der Typ, der gelernt hat, und die hoeheren Semester sagen alle, das 1. Semester sei auch mit gesundem Menschenverstand und ein paar Tagen Lernen locker zu schaffen. Eigentlich will ich es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was ich momentan grossartig lernen sollte...

Bin ich der einzige, dem's so geht?  :Woow:

----------


## krisenherd

@konstantin
Hm, da mir die so ziemlich die meisten Grundlagen in den Naturwissenschaften fehlen, muss ich im Moment halt dafr doch schon pauken... die anderen Fcher versuche ich so nebenbei immer mal wieder reinzuschauen, wobei die bei uns auch erst nach und nach so wirklich losgehen.
Anatomische Begriffe werde ich mir aber wohl definitiv die Tage mal reinziehen, also zumindest die, die unser Prof. uns mitgeteilt hat, weil er halt meinte, dass er ab der nchsten Vorlesung halt nur noch mit dem bis dahin gezeigten Fachvokabular arbeitet... aber das versuche ich gemtlich angehen zu lassen.

Andere Frage: In unserer Bio-Vorlesung raffe ich mal so gar nichts, wobei das wohl auch so detailliert ist, dass das nie im Leben alles klausurrelevant sein kann... jetzt bin ich halt echt am berlegen, ob ich diese Vorlesung aus meinem Stundenplan streiche... sind halt in der Woche immer zwischen zwei und drei Termine und das sitze ich halt rum und kann dem Ganzen nicht einmal ansatzweise folgen... in meinen Augen lohnt sich das also nicht so wirklich und ich knnte die dadurch gewonnene Zeit vielleicht besser fr die Grundlagen nutzen... Hab mir jetzt die Medi-Learn-Skripte Bio gekauft und daraus verstehe ich schon einiges mehr, wobei ich das eine oder andere wohl noch irgendwie anders nachschlagen muss...

Na ja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie verfahrt ihr mit Vorlesungen, in denen ihr nichts rafft?
Ich hab halt von Zellbiologie und was wei ich echt keine Ahnung... null, nichts, nada...  :Nixweiss: 

So, werde jetzt mal in diversen Altklausuren nachforschen, was da so in Bio verlangt wird... muss nmlich morgen erst um 10 Uhr da sein. :Grinnnss!:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## konstantin

Also in den Naturwissenschaften faellt es mir relativ leicht, das Wichtige vom Unwichtigen zu trennen - hatte ja auch alle drei Faecher bis zum Erbrechen in der Schule. Was mir wirklich Sorgen macht, sind eben die Faecher Anatomie, Embryologie und Histologie, weil ich davon ueberhaupt keine Ahnung habe und nach jeder Vorlesung total erschlagen bin (zumal mein Hirn sich grundsaetzlich nach 60 Minuten abschaltet und ich die letzte halbe Stunde eh nur noch planlos an die Wand starre). Allerdings faellt es mir deutlich leichter, die Dinge in einem Buch nachzuvollziehen, wenn ich sie vorher schon einmal von jemandem gehoert habe. Gerade wenn man in die Kurzlehrbuecher schaut, ist ja ein allgemeines Verstaendnis absolute Vorraussetzung, sonst wird man ja garnicht schlau aus den kryptischen Texten...

Die anatomischen "Grundbegriffe" gehen einem ja schon allein durch die Vorlesungen in Fleisch und Blut ueber, wie ich finde, aber wir haben fuer Terminologie eine Vokabelliste mit ueber 400 Vokabeln bekommen, und das meiste davon sind tatsaechlich medizinische Begriffe... Mal schaun, ob man die wirklich lernen muss, oder ob man in der Klausur nur ein bischen deklinieren soll...

----------


## Jemine

Du wirst fr dich auch noch rausfinden, wie du Ana und co am besten lernen kannst. Kopf hoch! Naja ums intensive Lernen wirst du wohl nicht drumrum kommen. Ist halt nicht mehr Schule.

Ich klemm mich dann mal ans Physiobuch...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Elena1989

Boah.. Chemie macht mich fertig! Bin nur am Chemielernen und komm jetzt dadurch in Physio und Histo schon nicht mehr mit.. Eigentlich wrd ich ja gerne mitlernen, aber die Chemieklausur steht nun mal als erstes an und wenn ich erst um 18.00 Uhr aus der Uni komme und dann noch Chemie lernen muss.... Boah.... :kotzen: 

So, jetzt geh ich dann auch mal wieder Chemielernen wollt mich nur mal eben auskotzen...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> das sitze ich halt rum und kann dem Ganzen nicht einmal ansatzweise folgen...


dann lass sie weg und erarbeite dir den Stoff lieber zu Hause oder in der Bib , nur Zeit absitzen kann man sich bei eurem straffen Pensum in der Vorklinik am Anfang nicht leisten

----------


## Inelein

Heute gabs bei uns rger, weil wir die Physikprotokolle angeblich alle voneinander abgeschrieben htten - naja, ich mein wenn nur genug Ausrstung da ist, dass einer in der Gruppe den Versuch berhaupt machen kann, und die anderen halt einfach die Ergebnisse mitpinseln, dann auch die Auswertung zusammen machen, ist ja klar, dass berall dasselbe rauskommt... noch dazu sind von ein paar Leuten Protokolle einfach verschwunden, was maximal unfair ist, da es zumindest bei einer Person so war, dass sie eigentlich bei der gemeinsamen Auswertung mit die meiste Arbeit reingesteckt hat. Physik ist echt ultra nervig...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Sag mal Ine... warst du das heute Mittag whrend der Chemie-VL vorm Hrsaal? ^^
Wenn ja, I'm really sorry. Ich war mir nicht sicher  :Nixweiss:

----------


## konstantin

Ich habe morgen auch das erste mal Physik-Praktikum. Bin ja echt gespannt, was man drei Stunden machen soll. Thema fuer's erste Praktikum: Messungenauigkeiten. Heisst: Ein Pendel schwingen lassen, 30 Schwingungen machen lassen, und das ganze 10 mal. Am Ende die Werte in den Taschenrechner eintippen und den Messfehler errechnen...

----------


## Inelein

Lustigerweise Cubalein war ich mir auch nicht sicher :Grinnnss!:  - habs mir aber noch gedacht!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

konstantin: Klingt spannend. Ich bin gespannt, was wir im Physikpraktikum machen drfen. Vielleicht uns auf einen Stuhl setzen und im Kreis drehen... :Grinnnss!: 
Okay okay...ich geh weiter Anatomie lernen...

----------


## Elena1989

Wir ham letztes Semester in Physik drei Stunden lang mintlich die Temperatur von Wasser gemessen um die Wasserkonstante zu ermitteln...  :Oh nee...:  War auch echt toll.... 

h ja, da das hier ja der Frust-Thread ist lass ich's nochmal raus... Chemie  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Lustigerweise Cubalein war ich mir auch nicht sicher - habs mir aber noch gedacht!


Und mir ist es dann so richtig gekommen, als ihr gegangen seid  :hmmm...: 
Was haste denn jetzt eigentlich wegen Physik vor? Alles nochmal machen? 

Im brigen hat mich die Psycho-VL heute so angekotzt. Ich hab daheim in nem Lehrbuch durchgelesen was so auf mich zukommt. Klang interessant - und zwar genau bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Dozent reinkam und meinte, dass wir geflligst ruhig sein sollen, wenn er beginnt, an sonsten sollen wir vor die Tr gehen. Auerdem ging es um Motivation/Emotion. Ersteres lie bei dem Herren definitiv zu wnschen brig.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Klang interessant - und zwar genau bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Dozent reinkam und meinte, dass wir geflligst ruhig sein sollen, wenn er beginnt, an sonsten sollen wir vor die Tr gehen.



Sowas hnliches gabs bei uns heute auch. Unser Herzchen von Anatomie-Prof hatte einen Ausbruch, wie unhflich wir wren, weil zwei sich unterhalten hatten whrend er was gesagt hat und dass er das persnlich nimmt und sich durch solches Fehlverhalten beleidigt fhlt. Aber so ist das eben bei einer Generation, die durch pdagogisches Wischiwaschi verweichlicht ist.....  ::-oopss:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Sowas hnliches gabs bei uns heute auch. Unser Herzchen von Anatomie-Prof hatte einen Ausbruch, wie unhflich wir wren, weil zwei sich unterhalten hatten whrend er was gesagt hat und dass er das persnlich nimmt und sich durch solches Fehlverhalten beleidigt fhlt. Aber so ist das eben bei einer Generation, die durch pdagogisches Wischiwaschi verweichlicht ist.....


Und ich kenne und verehre diesen Mann ebenfalls. Er ist nunmal brummig, aber auch ein sehr guter Erzhlopa in der VL  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Und ich kenne und verehre diesen Mann ebenfalls. Er ist nunmal brummig, aber auch ein sehr guter Erzhlopa in der VL



Ja, Erzhlungen ber Erzhlungen. Aber ich glaub immer noch nicht ganz, dass jeder russische Medizinstudent den zweiten Brustwirbel von oben zeichnen kann, weil dort der Drill im Studium hrter ist, nein nein, glaub ich nicht.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Ja, Erzhlungen ber Erzhlungen. Aber ich glaub immer noch nicht ganz, dass jeder russische Medizinstudent den zweiten Brustwirbel von oben zeichnen kann, weil dort der Drill im Studium hrter ist, nein nein, glaub ich nicht.


Er ist eben ein Professor der alten Schule  :Grinnnss!: . Vielleicht hpfe ich mal in der Anatomie vorbei (bin ja eh in der Gastro) und gr' ihn mal den alten Brummbr.

----------


## Rhiannon

Zur Vorlesung ist er aber erst nchste Woche wieder da. Er wechselt sich ja da mit einem seiner Mitarbeiter ab und der ist wohl morgen und bermorgen wieder dran.

----------


## thinker

Prof. Ad. ??? haha...^^

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Prof. Ad. ??? haha...^^


Aber Ad. macht doch Histo oder?

----------


## thinker

hmm...ich berlege gerade ob er nicht auch mal Makro gemacht hat bei uns..ist ja schon lnger her...zumindest ist Prof.Ad. immer der, der die Studenten heutzutage so unhlich und schlecht findet und 45min. darber sich aufregt und schreit (!!!wirklich schreit!!!). 

Wen meint ihr denn dann ? Kann ja dann nur Prof.Ang. sein ?! Aber der ist doch immer super nett und so...

----------


## Rhiannon

Ne, es ist Prof. Ad., der bei uns nen Teil der Eingeweide-Vorlesung mit macht. Prof. Ang. macht keine Vorlesungen (zumindest bisher nie), ist aber unser Tisch-Assistent im Prpsaal.

----------


## Zanza

Uh. Kranksein und Lernen vertrgt sich einfach nicht, ich sitz hier schon ewig und versuch mir das alles irgendwie ins Hirn zu ballern, aber es bleibt einfach nichts hngen, mein Kopf ist matsche. Doof doof doof!!!
So. Weiter gehts, hilft ja nichts.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Uh. Kranksein und Lernen vertrgt sich einfach nicht, ich sitz hier schon ewig und versuch mir das alles irgendwie ins Hirn zu ballern, aber es bleibt einfach nichts hngen, mein Kopf ist matsche. Doof doof doof!!!
> So. Weiter gehts, hilft ja nichts.



Du Arme! Gute Besserung!

----------


## Inelein

Boah Zanza das kenn ich, eventl. hilft es wenn du ganz frh ins Bett gehst und dafr morgen frher aufstehst? So hab ich das Anfang der Woche auch gemacht und es hat gottseidank dann auch geholfen, war aber nur erkltet... gute Besserung!

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Ne, es ist Prof. Ad., der bei uns nen Teil der Eingeweide-Vorlesung mit macht. Prof. Ang. macht keine Vorlesungen (zumindest bisher nie), ist aber unser Tisch-Assistent im Prpsaal.


Oh , OK, dann nehme ich alles zurck, weil ich meinte nmlich Prof. Koe.
Aber Prof. Ang. hat doch auch eine nette Art an sich..."Hier wir haben Vena pulmonalis dextra superior..." Er betont das so marakant und natrlich das rollende "R"  :Big Grin: 

Edit:
Oder war das Prof. Kara.?

----------


## thinker

Prof. Koe. hlt glaube ich gar keine Vorlesung mehr, oder ?! Nur noch im Prp-Kurs denk ich...aber wirklich ne Plaudertasche...
Prof. Kar. ist nicht so nett, hatte den mal in einer Prfung...furchtbar unsympathischer Mann...

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Macht Prof. Koe. nicht noch VL Bewegungsapparat und KF Rckenschmerz?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Macht Prof. Koe. nicht noch VL Bewegungsapparat und KF Rckenschmerz?


Richtig. Auerdem noch VL Topographie.

----------


## perro

wie wrs mit dem lokalforum -.-

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

wie wrs mit einer portion pommes frites

----------


## MaGr

Hab irgendwie das Gefhl das es bei mir nun so aussieht das die Dozenten immer sagen ja ihr msst das wissen das und das und naja ich sehe immer nur meine zeit es sind noch 6 Wochen bis zum Semesterende und ich frage mich ehrlich wie ich in Anatomie mir das ganze Pensum was noch vor mir liegt in den Kopf kriegen soll. Es kommt mir vor wie ein rennen gegen die Zeit. Am ende wird es sich wohl auf "Mut zur Lcke" hinauslaufen ist doch alles mist. Naja und andere Fcher habe ich ja auch noch und der Tag hat nur 24 Stunden.

----------


## perro

hab keine lust mehr zu lernen -.- nchsten MO abdomen-prfung
und ne woche drauf gleich kopf-prfung *seufz* wie soll das denn gehen? in 6 tagen schdelknochen, adurchtrittsstellen, alle leitungsbahnen, gehirn...blablabla

----------


## leofgyth77

perro, das packst du!
ich war damals kurz vorm kopftestat richtig krank und musste es dann auch in 6 tagen lernen. war eigentlich so mein bestes testat (:
ich glaub an dich!

----------


## MaGr

Gut das es nicht nur mir so geht mit dem vielen Stoffpensum aber da hilft kein meckern oder verzweifeln man kommt eh nicht drum rum muss es eh lernen also sollte man sich lieber hinsetzen und es einfach tun nicht drber nachdenken es einfach lernen. Das aber manchmal leichter gesagt als getan vorallem wenn einem irgendwann vor lauter lernen die Frage aufkommt wieso tu ich mir sowas an und die Motivation dann im Keller ist

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich wnsch euch allen ganz ganz viel Motivation, bin auch gerade am Lernen fr das erste Testat nchsten Montag.
Und: Ich gehe DEFINITIV nicht mehr zur Physik-VL. Das heute war echt der Overkill. O-Ton: "Ach, ich wei es auch nicht"...

----------


## Elena1989

Chemie macht mich wahsninnig... Eigentlich wei ich nicht mehr, was ich noch tun soll.. Hab sein "tolles" Buch mittlerweile zweimal durch, den Stoff kann ich theoretisch eigentlich auch, aber ich kann's trotzdem nicht! An den dmlichen Altklausuren scheiter ich haushoch.. Das wird nie was... Und auf den Drittversuch ca. 3 Wochen vorm geplanten Physikum hab ich keine Lust... Mann....
Chemie is doof...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Moin Anatomie-Testat, wnscht mir Glck! 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich irgendwann auszahlt sein komplettes Privatleben fr die Medizin aufzugeben! 

@Elena: Wenn es nur am kreuzen scheitert, wrde ich mir vielleicht nen Tutor organisieren, der mit dir die Klausuren durchgeht. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Elena1989

> Moin Anatomie-Testat, wnscht mir Glck! 
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich irgendwann auszahlt sein komplettes Privatleben fr die Medizin aufzugeben! 
> 
> @Elena: Wenn es nur am kreuzen scheitert, wrde ich mir vielleicht nen Tutor organisieren, der mit dir die Klausuren durchgeht. Viel Erfolg!


Sind zum Groteil freie Aufgaben.. Das Problem ist einfach, dass er teilweise einfach so bse Sachen fragt, die ich dann zwar irgendwo die Lsung  finde, die Lsung auch nachvollziehen kann,  aber wo ich mir denke: In einer Klausur wr ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Ist einfach uferlos... 
Naja, sind ja noch zwei Wochen...

Viel Glck im Anatomie-Testat! Worum geht's denn?

LG

Elena

----------


## lilapple

Tut gut, dass es auch anderen so geht.. 
Das zweite Anatomie Testat ist echt heftig. Und ich tue mir richtig schwer mit den ganzen Leitungsbahnen. kaum hab ich sie gelernt, hab ich sie auch schon wieder vergessen.. Oder ich verwechsel Arterien mit Nerven. Und die kurzen Fu- und Handmuskeln bleiben auch nich hngen.. Und der Wiedererkennungseffekt an der Leiche ist auch nich halb so stark vorhanden wie ichs mir gewnscht htte.. Oh man das ist grade echt frustrierend.. Obwohl Anatomie echt das Fach ist, das mir noch am meisten Spa macht.. Aber es muss doch einfach mal was hngen bleiben..

----------


## Rhiannon

Noch eine Woche zum ersten Testat und ich hab das Gefhl ich kann nichts und nichts und nichts.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## krisenherd

Oh man, die Naturwissenschaften schaffen mich...
In Bio sehe ich immerhin Licht am Ende des Tunnels, versteh zwar in der Vorlesung nichts, aber die geht auch so krass in die Tiefe, davon braucht man so gut wie nichts in der Klausur... seitdem ich die geknickt hab und stattdessen aus einem Buch lerne, geht das besser.

Aber Physik und noch schlimmer Chemie gehen mal gar nicht... hab das alles seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gehabt und seh kein Land... :Nixweiss: 
Und morgen auch noch erstes Mal Physikpraktikum, ohne Ahnung...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich WILL das Nervensystem nicht lernen *bld*

----------


## kkitty

ich muss heute um 18H...(an einem Freitag...?!?  :Frown:  ) noch Psycho schreiben. Das wird bestimmt in die Hose gehen....kann damit so gar nix anfangen und  Altklausuren gibt es mehr oder weniger gar keine  :Frown:

----------


## Saphira.

> Noch eine Woche zum ersten Testat und ich hab das Gefhl ich kann nichts und nichts und nichts.


um dich mal etwas aufzumuntern... das Gefhl hatte ich bis heute Morgen auch, aber ich hab mein Rumpftestat (ist schon mein zweites... hatten hier ja noch ein Antestat fr den Prpkurs) trotzdem bestanden  ::-winky:  manchmal tuscht man sich selbst auch ziemlich, weil man recht wenig Vergleich hat, wie viel die anderen knnen und wie mal selbst so drauf hat... geholfen hat es mir da, dass ich mit Freundinnen gelernt hab und wir uns gegenseitig abgefragt haben, da wurde mir dann langsam klar, dass ich doch einiges wei und wie man sieht hat es auch dem Professor gereicht..

lange Rede kurzer Sinn  :Smilie:  du packst das!

----------


## pottmed

> Ich WILL das Nervensystem nicht lernen *bld*


Ach Nervensystem geht doch.... kann mir nur die blden unechten Gelenke nicht merken  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Saphira.

Welche denn so im speziellen oder meist du einfach nur allgemein die Einteilung in Synchondrosen, Synostosen und Syndesmosen? Ich arbeite ja in Anatomie stndig mit irgendwelchen Merksprchen... gibts noch keinen erfind ich mir einen selbst und das hilft echt ne ganze Menge  :Top:

----------


## konstantin

Nach der Chemievorlesung heute morgen habe ich den ganzen Tag ausnahmsweise mal nur gechillt... Dafuer muss ich am Wochenende so derbe viel nachholen... Obere Extremitaet durchpauken, Physikprotokoll schreiben, Biologievorlesungen nachbereiten, fuer's Chemie-Testat bueffeln und wenn ich nicht an die hundert neuen Vokabeln fuer Terminologie nachhole, wird's da auch langsam eng.

Und dabei lerne ich doch schon jeden Tag.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Jo, ich hab mein erstes Anatomie-Testat gepackt. Damit bleiben noch 3. Nchstes ist Situs, hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht??

----------


## Zanza

Wei grad gar nicht so recht, in welchen der beiden Threads ich posten soll, kann mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden, obs gut luft oder nicht... aber da ich am Lernen bin, dacht ich mir, dass es hier eher rein passt...
Noch drei Tage bis zur OSPE, bin echt froh, wenns vorbei ist, auch wenns dann nicht unbedingt besser weiter geht. Aber langsam kann ich Anatomie Bewegungsapparat nicht mehr sehen - leider muss ich mich morgen und bermorgen nochmal mit den ganzen Muskeln beschftigen, vorallem die Funktionen muss ich noch ein bisschen festigen, ich kann mir das meistens so herleiten (nur die Rotationen in der Hfte sind mir nach wie vor ein Rtsel), das Problem ist aber, dass man in der Prfung immer nur sehr wenig Zeit hat und das wie aus der Pistole geschossen kommen muss...
Dafr macht grad Unfallchirurgie, Patho und Neuropatho Spa, das ist ja immerhin schon etwas. Und das ist zum Glck auch alles nicht so viel, also locker jetzt noch lernbar.
Ich freu mich so auf Dienstag Abend, wenn das alles vorbei ist und wir erstmal ordentlich den Geburtstag eines Freundes feiern!!!

----------


## pottmed

> Welche denn so im speziellen oder meist du einfach nur allgemein die Einteilung in Synchondrosen, Synostosen und Syndesmosen? Ich arbeite ja in Anatomie stndig mit irgendwelchen Merksprchen... gibts noch keinen erfind ich mir einen selbst und das hilft echt ne ganze Menge


Kann das mittlerweile auch, aber nen Merkspruch habe ich trotzdem nicht.

Naja, jetzt erstmal Muskeln wiederholen und dann sollte ich eigentlich alles so drauf haben, dass es reichen msste.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Naja, jetzt erstmal Muskeln wiederholen und dann sollte ich eigentlich alles so drauf haben, dass es reichen msste.


Hmmmmm ich wei ja nicht ob das reicht  :hmmm...: 

Haste schon schn Lymphe und Neuro (am Wirbelsulenquerschnitt) gelernt???

Viel Erfolg Montag/Dienstag

----------


## pottmed

> Hmmmmm ich wei ja nicht ob das reicht 
> 
> Haste schon schn Lymphe und Neuro (am Wirbelsulenquerschnitt) gelernt???
> 
> Viel Erfolg Montag/Dienstag


Danke  :Grinnnss!:  

Also Neuro sollte wohl gehen, aber schaue ich mir auch nochmal an  :hmmm...:  

Was wollen die den zur Lymphe so hren. 

Ich wei warum es sie gibt, die Hauptstmme, Funktion der Lymphknoten. Sollte das nicht reichen ?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

........das sollte auf alle Flle reichen.

----------


## MisterXYZ

Sooo, Wochenende durchgelernt aber leider immer noch nur ca. 50% anstatt 60%. Langsam kotzt es mich an. 
Morgen ist die Klausur und mir fehlen immer noch 1,2 richtige Antworten.  :dagegen: 
Jemand eine Idee wie ich den Sonntag am effektivsten noch nutzen kann? Klausur ist Bio. 
Kreuzen, nochmal medi-learn Script, Buch nochmal berfliegen? Hab zwar die Ablufe grob im Kopf (Zelle ist das Thema), aber leider bringe ich immer wieder die Begriffe durcheinander. Die kommen mir zwar bekannt vor, kann sie aber nicht mehr richtig zuordnen.  :Nixweiss: 
Evtl. waren auch bis dato 1,5 Tage lernen zu wenig, so ist es aber wenn man nebenbei arbeitet  :Frown:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Scheirckenmarksquerschnitt. Ich kann das nicht. Ich hoffe, ich krieg morgen Kreislauf im Testat. Will kein Neuro!!!

----------


## pottmed

> Scheirckenmarksquerschnitt. Ich kann das nicht. Ich hoffe, ich krieg morgen Kreislauf im Testat. Will kein Neuro!!!


Was lernst Du denn beim RM-Querschnitt ? 

Schau dir auch die Schichtung der Hirnhute da an.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Was lernst Du denn beim RM-Querschnitt ? 
> 
> Schau dir auch die Schichtung der Hirnhute da an.


und wo was langluft und wo und ob was umgeschaltet wird....und wieso es c1-c8 gibt bei nur 7 halswirbeln...

----------


## pottmed

Hmm, ok, das wei ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

pottmed: Hast du zu den Hauptlymphstmmen auch die Einzugsgebiete gelernt?

----------


## pottmed

Nein, nur truncus thoracicus (mit cisterna chyli) und truncus lymphaticus dexter. 

Die Einzelabzweigungen dann nicht mehr. Ich wei dann noch wo die beiden ins vense System enden und das der truncus lymphaticus dexter Kopf und rechte Extremitt abdeckt. Das wre es.

Kannst Du dazu noch mehr ?

----------


## Zanza

@ Mister: Schreib dir doch vielleicht einfach mal die Begriffe auf, die du nicht kennst und guck dann nach, was das ist... mir hilfts immer, kurz vor der Klausur nochmal die Sachen, die ich nicht kann, auf einen kleinen Zettel zu schreiben und dann immer mal anzugucken...

Ich hab hier grad nen absolutes Lerntief, bermorgen ist OSPE und ich krieg einfach nicht mehr noch mehr Sachen in meinen Kopf rein.
Irgendwie werd ich mit den ganzen Orthosachen nicht so warm, das ist zwar nicht so schwer an sich, aber da dann, falls ich darin geprft werde, so ne komplette Untersuchung machen... ich wei ja nicht... na ja, treffen uns nachher noch mit ein paar Leuten und ben mal ein bisschen.
Aber ich hoffe einfach, dass ich stattdessen in Unfallchirurgie und Neuropatho geprft werde.
Boah, ich bin so froh, wenn das hier vorbei ist, ich kann die ganzen Muskeln nicht mehr sehen... diese ganzen Strukturen (Karpaltunnel, Leistenkanal, Achsellcken...) gehen ja sogar noch, das mag ich lieber als die doofen Muskeln... zumal ich die Muskeln alle schonmal konnte mit Ansatz und Ursprung und irgendwie mittlerweile aber alles zu einer groen grauen Masse verschwimmt und ich stndig irgendwas verwechsel oder totale Blackouts habe...
Eigentlich denk ich, dass ich bestehensmig auf der halbwegs sicheren Seite bin, andererseits htt ich gerne mal ne ganz gute Note, aber wenn ich dann da sitze und lerne und gefhlt gar nichts mehr kann, dann krieg ich doch wieder Angst...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

C1-C8 gibts doch, weil der Nervus suboccipitalis als erster Halsnerv dazugerechnet wird, oder? Und dadurch verschieben sich die restlichen Segmentnerven um jeweils 1.
Und Schichtung der Meningen? Reicht das, wenn ich sage von auen nach innen Dura mater (mit Periost verwachsen) Arachnoidea mit Liquor und Pia mater zur Versorgung und Blut-Hirn-Schranke? Und dass die Meningen bis zum S2 ziehen und von dort aus nur ein BGW-Strang zum Co?

----------


## Saphira.

...also ich wrde mir zumindest noch merken, dass die Dura mater aus zwei Blttern besteht (periostales und meningeales Blatt) und dass dazwischen der Epiduralraum liegt und in diesem eben dann Fettgewebe und der Plexus venosus vertebralis internus anterior bzw. posterior... das wurde bei uns fters mal gefragt zum Thema Rckenmark! Dann eben wie die Blut-Hirn-Schranke aufgebaut ist und so etwas... 

...zum Lymphsystem wrde ich mir auch die Haupteinzugsgebiete des Ductus lypmhaticus dexter und des Truncus thoracicus merken... klar die Einteilung mit den Quadranten sowieso und dann vllt noch die Haupeinzugsgebiete wenigstens... also Truncus jugularis dexter, T. subclavius dexter und T. bronchomediostinalis dexter fr den Ductus lymphaticus dexter bzw. den Truncus jugularis sinster, T. bronchomiostinalis sinster, Tt. lumbales, T. intestinalis sowie T. subclavius sinster fr den Ductus thoracicus... und fr den Abfluss der oberflchlichen Lymphe die wichtige "Wasserscheide" und wohin dann die Lymphe so grob wandert.. eben Nll. axillares bzw. Nll. inguinales superficiales und so weiter...

das ist eigentlich recht flott gelernt und vor allem kann man dann wenigstens ne Minute was zum Lymphsystem erzhlen...  ::-dance:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> @ Mister: Schreib dir doch vielleicht einfach mal die Begriffe auf, die du nicht kennst und guck dann nach, was das ist... mir hilfts immer, kurz vor der Klausur nochmal die Sachen, die ich nicht kann, auf einen kleinen Zettel zu schreiben und dann immer mal anzugucken...


Danke fr den Tipp. Hab ich nun auch so gemacht. Hab mir das Medilearn-Skript zur Hand genommen + Wikipedia/Google  :bhh: . 
Luft ganz gut, knnten nur im Skript eins zwei Begriffe mehr erklren, aber dafr gibt es ja das Internet  ::-dance: . Nur bld das Montag um 8 die Klausur schon ist, ein Tag mehr und es wrde sicher reichen, so heit es Augen zu und durch und danach  :Keks:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ich mag nicht mehr Anatomie lernen.

Bein geht ja ziemlich gut (Kunststck, hab ich ja auch geprppt), Arm/Bauchwand/Rcken geht auch noch relativ flssig, aber alles an Kopf/Hals-Wissen geht durch die Augen rein und diffundiert direkt hinten wieder irgendwie durch die Schdeldecke raus ohne Erinnerungen im Gehirn zu hinterlassen. Naja, hab ja noch bis Freitag Zeit zumindest irgendwie das Wichtigste in den Kopf zu kriegen.

----------


## bremer

@Rhiannon

Wie luft das denn in Kln? Prppen da nicht alle alles zusammen? Wie viele Leute seid ihr denn an einem Tisch?

----------


## Rhiannon

> @Rhiannon
> 
> Wie luft das denn in Kln? Prppen da nicht alle alles zusammen? Wie viele Leute seid ihr denn an einem Tisch?


Wir sind 8 pro Tisch und jeder hat sein fest zugeteiltes Prp-Gebiet, aufgeteilt in Kopf/Hals, Arm, Bauch, Bein jeweils einer links, einer rechts.

----------


## saipro

> Danke fr den Tipp. Hab ich nun auch so gemacht. Hab mir das Medilearn-Skript zur Hand genommen + Wikipedia/Google . 
> Luft ganz gut, knnten nur im Skript eins zwei Begriffe mehr erklren, aber dafr gibt es ja das Internet . Nur bld das Montag um 8 die Klausur schon ist, ein Tag mehr und es wrde sicher reichen, so heit es Augen zu und durch und danach


Da du in Gieen studierst, kann ich dir als Gieener sagen, dass die Biologieklausur zu 90% immer aus den selben Fragen besteht. Also Altfragen von der Fachschaft auswendig lernen und dann klappt das schon. Sinnfrei ist diese Art des Abfragens zwar aber immerhin ist so der Schein einfach zu holen. Viel Erfolg am Montag!








> C1-C8 gibts doch, weil der Nervus suboccipitalis als erster Halsnerv dazugerechnet wird, oder? Und dadurch verschieben sich die restlichen Segmentnerven um jeweils 1.
> Und Schichtung der Meningen? Reicht das, wenn ich sage von auen nach innen Dura mater (mit Periost verwachsen) Arachnoidea mit Liquor und Pia mater zur Versorgung und Blut-Hirn-Schranke? Und dass die Meningen bis zum S2 ziehen und von dort aus nur ein BGW-Strang zum Co?



Nein, es gibt 8 Zervikale Spinalnervenpaare. Der erste tritt ber C1 hervor, der zweite unter C1, der dritte unter C2 und so weiter. Der 8. tritt dementsprechend unter dem Wirbelkrper C7 aus.
Der Nervus Suboccipitalis bezeichnet nur den Ramus dorsalis des ersten Spinalnervs (C1).

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Knnt ihr mal aufhren hier so Anatomie-Zeugs reinzuposten? Hier soll Frust rein, fr Fachsimpelei gibts eigene Threads!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zanza

Bin ich auch fr, das frustet mich nmlich nur noch mehr und dann muss ich noch mehr hier rein schreiben...
Ich mag nicht mehr. Gehen jetzt Leichen gucken mit unserm Hiwi, ich hoffe, ich erkenn berhaupt irgendwas an andern Leichen... Unsere ist so schn... und teilweise sind die andern so hsslich...  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich finds doof, dass nicht einfach jeder an seiner Leiche geprft werden kann  :bhh: 
Und auch doof finde ich, dass wir morgen erst um eins da hin mssen und dann auch noch die vorletzte Gruppe der Kohorte sind, die geprft werden, also noch ewig da hocken wie auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank. Und da werden mit Sicherheit einige sein, die Panik schieben werden und/oder random Wissen in die Gegend posaunen. Ich glaub, da muss der iPod mit.
Euch allen einen schnen Tag!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Ah.... da lernst Du eine Woche irgendeinen Mist und bekommst einen Tag vorm Testat mit, dass das vollkommen falsch war. Ich hasse die Duale Reihe  :kotzen:

----------


## altalena

> . Ich hasse die Duale Reihe


Zitat eines unserer BC-Profs: " Die Duale Reihe ist was fr den Strand..... Freizeitlektre sozusagen. Die knnen Sie ruhigen Gewissens in die Tonne kloppen!"  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...naja potti meinte ja Ana, du meinst BC, aber es gibt auch viele gute Duale Reihen wie ich finde (mibi,psych,derma..) und ausserdem siehts nett im Regal aus.

----------


## altalena

Jo, ich wei.... das Urteil der Anatomen ber dieses Buch sah hnlich aus, aber ich hab da nie reingeschaut ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hehe ^^ bei uns auch liebevoll als "Duodenale Reihe" bezeichnet. Aber ich fand sie in Anatomie dennoch gut. Hab eigentlich bis auf Neuroana ausschlielich damit gelernt und hatte nie das Gefhl etwas unwichtiges zu lernen.
Jetzt in Biochemie sieht es da schon anders aus. Die Vorlesung beinhaltete bis jetzt beim Thema Aminosuren, Proteine und Enzyme tausende Nachweisreaktionen. Das steht in der Dualen im Prinzip gar nicht drin. Darum bin ich jetzt etwas sehr unschlssig ob ich bei dem Buch bleiben soll. In den Klausuren wird das eigentlich auch nie gefragt, aber zum Praktikum muss man es ja dann doch wissen. Hat jemand von euch mit der Dualen BC gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Meint ihr das die ausreichend ist? Weil vom Stil gefllt sie mir eigentlich auch sehr gut.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Da du in Gieen studierst, kann ich dir als Gieener sagen, dass die Biologieklausur zu 90% immer aus den selben Fragen besteht. Also Altfragen von der Fachschaft auswendig lernen und dann klappt das schon. Sinnfrei ist diese Art des Abfragens zwar aber immerhin ist so der Schein einfach zu holen. Viel Erfolg am Montag!


Pustekuchen  :Frown: . Es kamen nur ca. 2 Altfragen dran. Der Preisner war heute echt fies. Hatte aber mit viel Glck bestanden  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## saipro

[QUOTE=MisterXYZ;967759]Pustekuchen  :Frown: . Es kamen nur ca. 2 Altfragen dran. Der Preisner war heute echt fies. Hatte aber mit viel Glck bestanden  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: [/QUOTE

Na dann guck ich doch morgen mal in der Anatomie auf die Klausur und ich bin mir, ohne diese gesehen zu haben, sicher, dass es mehr als 2 sein werden  :hmmm...: 
Aber erst mal Glckwunsch!

----------


## Jemine

Versteh nicht, was ihr alle gegen die Duale Reihe habt  :Nixweiss: 
Ich bin damit immer gut gefahren...

----------


## perro

boah, heut wars hart! abdomentestat nur mit hngen und wrgen bestanden...der prof war voll assi! vor mir sind die letzten 12 leute mit easy fragen durchgekommen und bei mir fiel im anscheinend auf, dass mal jmd wieder fliegen knnte -.- also fragt mich jegliche sc****, die in keinen buch stehen (haben selbst die tutoren gesagt!) und ich kassier ein minuspunkt nach dem anderen -.- habs dann doch irgendwie mit der minimalpunktzahl geschafft....
nuja, mich konnte er nicht kicken....aber den kanidaten nach mir -.- jaja, mndliche tests knnen so fair sein  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 
irgendwie nehm ich ihm das jetzt persnlich...so ein ***** (sry fr die ausdrcke, aber ich bin soooo sauer atm und muss dem ganzen jetzt mal luft machen...)

----------


## MisterXYZ

[QUOTE=saipro;967772]


> Pustekuchen . Es kamen nur ca. 2 Altfragen dran. Der Preisner war heute echt fies. Hatte aber mit viel Glck bestanden [/QUOTE
> 
> Na dann guck ich doch morgen mal in der Anatomie auf die Klausur und ich bin mir, ohne diese gesehen zu haben, sicher, dass es mehr als 2 sein werden 
> Aber erst mal Glckwunsch!


Mach das und berichte mir  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ::-dance:

----------


## Inelein

Von 10-18 Uhr in der Uni, soooviele Sachen wo man eigentlich schon wieder lernen muss, in 2 Stunden konnte ich mir grad mal nette Zellorganellkarteikarten schreiben (ok, vll geh ich das auch einfach zu ausfhrlich an? Benutze den Welsch, find den eigentlich gut) und von den 100 Details ber Lipide hab ich mir noch gar nichts angeschaut. Dabei ist heute erst der 1. Tag von Modul I. Ich finde Histo und Biochemie eig voll interessant aber irgendwie ist das echt viel. Und dummerweise hat die Histo (oder Zellbio wie auch immer) Vl, obwohl sie eigentlich ganz gut war, doch nicht so viel gentzt weil die Folien vorher nicht im Netz waren und man sich nichtmal richtig Notizen machen konnte, bzw an irgendwas orientieren... BiochemieVl kann man in die Tonne kloppen, war glaub ich dann auch meine letzte.
Naja jetzt reichts mir erstmal fr heute :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine: Willkommen in der Realitt der MODULatoren  :Woow: 

Eigentlich bzw. bei uns sind meistens (Gott sei Dank) die Histodateien vorher schon online, das hngt aber leider immer wieder davon ab, ob die Moodle-Gtter uns gut gesonnen sind  :hmmm...: 
Und wie? Du magst die Biochemie VLs nicht? Ich find ihn toll, aber am Anfang war ich auch ... hmmmmm angekotzt. Es hat sicher B. gehalten hat. Im brigen: in den Seminaren geht er die Anwesenheitsliste runter und stellt jedem ne Frage (oder auch zwei oder drei). Und nein, es sollte nicht einfach von den Unterlagen abgelesen werden. Am Anfang fand ichs richtig tzend, aber 1. hab ich mich dran gewhnt (naja wir haben ihn auch sehr oft) und 2. hilft es dabei rauszufinden, was man schon wei bzw. was man schon wieder vergessen hat (wenn mal ne Frage zu nem frheren Thema kommt).
So, ich muss eigentlich noch Schdel und so nen Kram lernen, aber ich hab keine Lust, ich bin mde und ich hab fiese Muskelschmerzen ... ich glaub ich werd krank, quasi passend ne Woche vor der Zwischenklausur  :Keks:

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, Cuba, das hrt sich nicht gut an  :grrrr....:  Wnsche dir dann mal gute Besserung!

----------


## Hippietyp

> Versteh nicht, was ihr alle gegen die Duale Reihe habt 
> Ich bin damit immer gut gefahren...


Also ich finde schon den Schlabbereinband schrecklich, wenn ich das Buch htte, wrde es wohl nach 3,5h aussehen wie die Qumranschriften.
Und dann sind die Seiten immer nur zur Hlfte voll geschrieben. Der arme Regenwald.

----------


## Inelein

> @ Ine: Willkommen in der Realitt der MODULatoren 
> 
> Eigentlich bzw. bei uns sind meistens (Gott sei Dank) die Histodateien vorher schon online, das hngt aber leider immer wieder davon ab, ob die Moodle-Gtter uns gut gesonnen sind 
> Und wie? Du magst die Biochemie VLs nicht? Ich find ihn toll, aber am Anfang war ich auch ... hmmmmm angekotzt. Es hat sicher B. gehalten hat. Im brigen: in den Seminaren geht er die Anwesenheitsliste runter und stellt jedem ne Frage (oder auch zwei oder drei). Und nein, es sollte nicht einfach von den Unterlagen abgelesen werden. Am Anfang fand ichs richtig tzend, aber 1. hab ich mich dran gewhnt (naja wir haben ihn auch sehr oft) und 2. hilft es dabei rauszufinden, was man schon wei bzw. was man schon wieder vergessen hat (wenn mal ne Frage zu nem frheren Thema kommt).
> So, ich muss eigentlich noch Schdel und so nen Kram lernen, aber ich hab keine Lust, ich bin mde und ich hab fiese Muskelschmerzen ... ich glaub ich werd krank, quasi passend ne Woche vor der Zwischenklausur


Wir hatten heute diesen Privatdozenten, der war wirklich recht nett, das Problem ist, dass er nur die Folie durchgeht, aber eben gar nichts erklrt. Er sagt halt einfach nur die Fakten, aber wie was zustande kommt nicht. Und da ich sowieso Konzentrationsprobleme hab, schaff ichs absolut nicht mich in der Vl auch auf die Vl zu konzentrieren wenn ich nichts verknpfen und mitdenken kann. Die 1,5h Stunden htten schlicht und einfach mit nem Lehrbuch daheim lernen mehr gebracht, was ich nun umso rgerlicher finde, wenn du jetzt sagst, dass ich dann morgen zum Seminar definitv was wissen muss... naja werd ich wohl dann mittags machen mssen :Nixweiss: 
Naja, du sagst es ja schon treffend besser jetzt krank als nchste Woche bei der Zwischenklausur :Grinnnss!:  -  gute Besserung!

----------


## saipro

[QUOTE=MisterXYZ;967892]


> Mach das und berichte mir


Leider hngt die Klausur nicht da sondern nur die Lsung  :Hh?:

----------


## konstantin

Heute wieder woechentliches Chemietestat. Eigentlich gar nicht so dumm, dass jede Woche ein Testat geschrieben wird, so bleibt man wenigstens am Ball und lernt auch ordentlich fuer's Fach... Wenn ich da an Bio denke, oder gar Physik, wo seit der 2. Woche schon gar keiner mehr zur Vorlesung gegangen ist...

Dafuer habe ich endlich die Ersti-CD bekommen mit den ganzen Alttestaten und  -klausuren. Echt praktisch, und die "Lernzettel" fuer die Klausuren im Januar sind auch gar nicht so riesig. Tue mich mit dem Lernen in Anatomie auch ziemlich leicht... Obere Extremitaet schaufel ich mir in 'ner halben Stunde ins Hirn und es sitzt sogar relativ fest, in Chemie starre ich zwei Stunden lang auf irgendwelche bekloppten Ionen-Verbindungen und kann danach nicht eine einzige... Da steckt in meinen Augen einfach ueberhaupt kein System drin...  :kotzen: 

Und Terminologie will auch noch ordentlich ausgearbeitet werden, Ende naechster Woche oder so gibt's eine Leistungsstandueberpruefung und naechsten Monat dann die Klausur...  :Keks:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Obere Extremitaet schaufel ich mir in 'ner halben Stunde ins Hirn und es sitzt sogar relativ fest


das will ich sehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kackbratze

So fest, dass es bei Bedarf nicht wieder rauskommt und auch in der Prfung fest sitzenbleibt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## kkitty

> Pustekuchen . Es kamen nur ca. 2 Altfragen dran. Der Preisner war heute echt fies. Hatte aber mit viel Glck bestanden


Glckwunsch!
Aber gewhn dich dran...der stellt gerne fiese Fragen...vorallem in Biochemie  :Wand:

----------


## perro

Mega!  :Big Grin:  was lernst du von der OEx? nur die knochen oder was?  :Big Grin:

----------


## konstantin

> Mega!  was lernst du von der OEx? nur die knochen oder was?


Naja, Knochen, Baender und Muskeln... ;)

----------


## Inelein

> So fest, dass es bei Bedarf nicht wieder rauskommt und auch in der Prfung fest sitzenbleibt...


 :Grinnnss!:  :Top: 


Boah, bin gerade so extrem unmotiviert und mde, aber eigentlich msste ich Kohlenhydrate und Aminosuren lernen...

----------


## Flemingulus

> eigentlich msste ich Kohlenhydrate und Aminosuren lernen...


Du meinst auswendig lernen, welche Mono- und Disaccharide und welche proteinogenen Aminosuren es gibt? Das ist beides zu viel fr einen Abend. Streich eins von beidem fr heute ersatzlos und konzentrier Dich auf das andere oder (wenn morgen eine Prfung ansteht wo beides gefragt werden kann) lern knallhart auf Lcke: Z. B. nur die essentiellen Aminosuren und Glucose, Fructose und Sacharose fertigaus. Zu groe Lernmengen auf einmal genossen fhren nur zu Hirnerweichung und akuter Unlust.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

> Du meinst auswendig lernen, welche Mono- und Disaccharide und welche proteinogenen Aminosuren es gibt? Das ist beides zu viel fr einen Abend. Streich eins von beidem fr heute ersatzlos und konzentrier Dich auf das andere oder (wenn morgen eine Prfung ansteht wo beides gefragt werden kann) lern knallhart auf Lcke: Z. B. nur die essentiellen Aminosuren und Glucose, Fructose und Sacharose fertigaus. Zu groe Lernmengen auf einmal genossen fhren nur zu Hirnerweichung und akuter Unlust.


Nene, keine Prfung, die ist erst Ende November, aber ich will immer zeitnah die jeweiligen Themen lernen, damits dann kurz vorher nicht soviel wird. Ich machs auch so, dass ich nur unter der Woche lerne und am Wochenende Freizeit hab als Ausgleich. Gestern wren eigentlich KH drangewesen, da ich aber Zellbio gemacht hab, msste ich die und die Aminosuren (heutiges Thema der BiochemieVL) eigentlich jetzt beide machen... ist mir aber echt zuviel, hab Kopfschmerzen jetzt auch noch bekommen :grrrr....:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Nene, keine Prfung, die ist erst Ende November, aber ich will immer zeitnah die jeweiligen Themen lernen, damits dann kurz vorher nicht soviel wird. Ich machs auch so, dass ich nur unter der Woche lerne und am Wochenende Freizeit hab als Ausgleich. Gestern wren eigentlich KH drangewesen, da ich aber Zellbio gemacht hab, msste ich die und die Aminosuren (heutiges Thema der BiochemieVL) eigentlich jetzt beide machen... ist mir aber echt zuviel, hab Kopfschmerzen jetzt auch noch bekommen


Lern heute lieber nur die Aminosuren und appliziere die Kohlenhydrate lediglich peroral (am besten in feindisperser Form in einer Kakaobuttermatrix dargeboten).  :Grinnnss!:  

Und Aminosuren vor dem Lernen etwas vorsortieren
- Aminosuren ohne coole funktionelle Gruppe am Schwanz (wehe jetzt lacht einer!)
- Aminosuren mit Schwefel
- Aminosuren, die gerne positiv geladen sind
- Aminosuren, die gerne negativ geladen sind
- Aromatische AS
- (Nichtaromatische) AS mit OH-Gruppe
- sonstiges  :hmmm...: 

Ansonsten gute Besserung dem cephalgen Lernzentrum!

----------


## Jemine

> ...appliziere die Kohlenhydrate lediglich peroral (am besten in feindisperser Form in einer Kakaobuttermatrix dargeboten).


Geil!  Bin grad vom Training nach Hause gekommen und das werd ich jetzt tun!  :Top: 

Mist, heute nix von dem geschafft, was ich mir vorgenommen hab. Kagge...

----------


## mausimhausograus

brummel,hab mir das Tb pharma von hr llli gekauft,
bltter jetzt schon lnger drin rum...
an sich ja nix verkehrtes...wenns nicht ein *ichdrckmichmalvorunbequememdetaillernenanderervk  fcher* wre..... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Ulixes

bei (bio)chemie steckt ja noch ne logik dahinter, aber das sture auswendiglernen des bewegungsapparates bringt mich echt zur verzweiflung.
 :kotzen: 
so, das musste raus

----------


## konstantin

Auswendig lernen ist super. Da kann man wenigstens nicht grossartig was falsch machen. Einfach ins Hirn zwiebeln und immer und immer wieder aufsagen und kontrollieren.

Schlimmer find ich diese Chemiescheisse, wenn man sie nicht versteht...  :kotzen:

----------


## mausimhausograus

guess what....wenn ich hier mal so quer les,was fr tolle (ja wirklich) module an andren unis schon in der vk angeboten werden,ja da schnarsch ich schon bei meinem pensum vor mich hin. :schnarch...:  :Aufgepasst!:  :kotzen: 
fcherbergreifend ist doch viiiiiiiiiiel spannender. 
versuch ja schon parallel andres zuzulesen (pharma ,innere,patho),ist aber nur papiertheorie..will endlich physikum haben und dann weg mit der vk schei....benkleisterei  :kotzen:  und ab ins echte (ich wei,haha) medizinerleben.grr

----------


## PCR

> guess what....wenn ich hier mal so quer les,was fr tolle (ja wirklich) module an andren unis schon in der vk angeboten werden,ja da schnarsch ich schon bei meinem pensum vor mich hin.
> fcherbergreifend ist doch viiiiiiiiiiel spannender. 
> versuch ja schon parallel andres zuzulesen (pharma ,innere,patho),ist aber nur papiertheorie..will endlich physikum haben und dann weg mit der vk schei....benkleisterei  und ab ins echte (ich wei,haha) medizinerleben.grr


hehe wo studierste denn?
lg

----------


## Inelein

Nachdem es mir ja gestern Abend schon nicht gut ging, war ich dann heute wie zu erwarten so krank, dass ich sogar nach ner Stunde aus dem Histopraktikum raus nach Hause bin. Hab jetzt erstmal ein paar Stunden geschlafen, gut gehts mir immernoch nicht... wie ich da Lernen soll ist mit schleierhaft... hoffentlich gehts mit zumindest am WE besser :Keks:

----------


## Rhiannon

Heute mittag nun endlich das erste Anatomie-Testat. Gefhl schwankt sehr zwischen "msste klappen" und "klappt nicht, wenn zu viel ber den blden Hals und die autochthonen Rckenmuskeln kommen". Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken, in 6 Stunden ist es vorbei.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Heute mittag nun endlich das erste Anatomie-Testat. Gefhl schwankt sehr zwischen "msste klappen" und "klappt nicht, wenn zu viel ber den blden Hals und die autochthonen Rckenmuskeln kommen". Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken, in 6 Stunden ist es vorbei.


in solchen Fllen empfehl ich immer: mehr lernen, weniger in FB, Studi, MediLearn, etc. rumhngen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

> in solchen Fllen empfehl ich immer: mehr lernen, weniger in FB, Studi, MediLearn, etc. rumhngen!


Klugschei$$er  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

ich bin mir fr kein Kommentar zu schade!

----------


## leofgyth77

rhiannon, hats geklappt??
und mr. pink..manchmal muss man ja auch kurz ein puschen einlegen und dann kann man ja medi-learn nen besuch abstatten..und 6 stunden vorm testat bringt einem das lernen ja an sich auch nicht mehr wirklich viel. macht einen ja nur verrckt (:

----------


## Rhiannon

> rhiannon, hats geklappt??


N, aber das lag garantiert nicht an zu wenig lernen oder zu viel Zeit im Netz *wink zu Herrn Pink*. Unser Prfer war stinksauer, weil die Gruppe vor uns mit ihm anfing zu diskutieren nach der Prfung, Lust hatte er auch schon keine mehr (weil er die Gruppe vor uns 2 Stunden statt einer geprft hatte und in Zeitnte kam) und sobald man unsicher/zu langsam mit der Antwort war, zhlte die Antwort schon nicht mehr. Alles in allem: einfach eine unfaire Prfung. Dafr mach ich mir frs Nachtestat keinen Kopf, weils echt nicht an mangelndem Wissen lag (jaja, das kann jeder sagen, ich wei, ich habs aber so empfunden).

----------


## Mr. Pink online

@rhiannon
du das war nur ein spass, ich bin mit sicherheit auch kein vorzeigestudent!  :hmmm...: 
mach dir keine sorgen, der prpkurs ist ein reines schikaneinstrument, aber eigentlich kein rausprffach. dafr ist er nmlich schlichtweg zu teuer: die uni kann sich das nicht leisten die leute in einem jahr wieder im saal zu haben. deshalb wird das sptestens im nachtestat klappen! daumen hoch! 
gru

----------


## thinker

Welchen Prfer hattest du denn? 
Also ber die Nachprfung brauch man sich echt kaum einen Kopf machen...ich denke, die wrde ich sogar jetzt noch bestehen, wenn ich daran denke was damals Kommilitonen gefragt wurden, obwohl sie vorher echt peinliche Antworten gegeben haben....zudem sind die Nachprf-Profs (sind ja glaub ich nur die 3 Chefs) echt super korrekt!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Mr. Pink: Ich hatte das auch als Spa aufgefasst, kein Ding. Mach mir auch keinen Kopf, am Dienstag ist das Ding bestanden und gut. Fands nur tzend, dass der seine miese Laune da auslassen muss statt sich einfach professionell zu verhalten. Sowas hab ich in all meinen mndlichen Prfungen nie erlebt (und da gabs dank Erststudium ja durchaus schon n paar).

----------


## lilapple

@Rhiannon: Sowas ist echt tzend... 
Davor hab ich am Dienstag auch etwas Bammel.. Bin nmlich relativ spt dran und habe gehrt, dass die Laune unserer Professorin mit dem Zeitablauf stark sinkt.. Ist doch einfach nur kacke, wenn man nur weil man als letztes dran kommt, viel heftigere Fragen und andere Toleranzgrenzen aufgedrckt bekommt.. Naja jetzt heits erst mal noch ranklotzen.. Ober und untere Extremitt muss ich jetzt immer wieder wiederholen und beim Rumpf muss ich mir echt noch bissl was reinhmmern. Dmliche autochthone Rckenmuskulatur..  :grrrr....:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh mann  :Frown:  Keine Lust mehr. Montag ist schon wieder Zwischenklausur. Wei garnicht wie die drei Wochen so schnell vorbeigehen konnten.  ::-oopss: 
Und Schdel ist definitiv ein riesiges A-Loch...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jemine

Mein Psycho-Vortrag nervt mich!  :dagegen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Mein Psycho-Vortrag nervt mich!


ber was musst du denn erzhlen?

----------


## Elena1989

Boah, ich hab heute sowas von gar keine Lust auf den Histokurs! Hab ja eh schon nie Lust drauf, aber heute will er mit uns noch in den Prpsaal gehen, damit wir uns die Makroskopie anschauen gehen und deswegen mssen wir ne halbe Stunde lnger bleiben... Toll... Vor allem, weil wir ja den kompletten Prpkurs schon hatten... Ich mein, ich wei nicht mehr alle Details, aber ich glaube, wo der Darm is wei ich noch.... :Nixweiss: 

Und bermorgen ist dann die Organik-Wiederholungsklausur... Mann, das wird auch echt Zeit!!! Wei schon nimmer, was ich noch lernen soll (glaub trotzdem nicht, dass ich bestehe, aber naja)...

Sorry, musste mich mal eben aufregen ;)

----------


## perro

morgen kopftestat....urgh...und nur 6 tage zum lernen gehabt....das wird was morgen... :grrrr....:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Bald fangen die Klausuren an und noch nix gemacht.. Hmmm :kotzen: 
Voll den Motivationshnger  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

> morgen kopftestat....urgh...und nur 6 tage zum lernen gehabt....das wird was morgen...


Oh, ganz viel Glck! Hattet ihr regulr nur 6 Tage Zeit oder is dir was daziwschen gekommen? 
Wir hatten fr gesamten Kopf/Hals damals allerdings auch nur 7 Tage! Geht schon irgendwie!!!
Viel Glck!!

@Nyen van Tok: Jaaa.. die Motivation... Das kann ich nachvollziehen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber hauptsache irgendwann kommt sie. Wann geht's denn los mit den Klausuren?

----------


## leofgyth77

perro, viel erfolg morgen!
ich hatte damals auch nur 6 tage und es hat gut hingehaun! also wirds bei dir auch hinhaun!

----------


## Jemine

6 Tage ist ne Menge, find ich! Viel Glck!

In Psycho mu ich irgendwas zum Thema "lernen" erzhlen *seufz* Komm nicht weiter  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Inelein

Ist das Thema denn komplett frei? Wenn ja kannst du ja einfach was zu den verschiedenen Lerntypen erzhlen.
Viel Glck perro!

----------


## perro

sehr gut.....da erzhlt der prof uns heute sachen, die er morgen prft und keiner wusste berhaupt, dass es das berhaupt gibt! 
in welchem ****** buch soll das bitte drin stehen?! jetzt hab ich schon 7 anatomiebcher, hab alle auswenig gelernt und nirgends stehts drin! AAAAAAAAAARG 	 :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## Muriel

Was sind denn das fr abgefahrene Dinge?

----------


## perro

fr abdomen zb ligamentum duodenocolicum (von hchster wichtigkeit laut prof)....in meinen bchern stehts nicht drin....gegoolget hab ichs und es gibt es wirklich (ganze 118 Ergebnisse)  :Big Grin:  muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wo es genau liegt und was daran wichtig ist -.-

frn kopf zb recessus linguale......ich nehm aber mal schwer an, dass er hier das trigonum linguale gemeint hat....

----------


## Muriel

Ich tippe mal auf zwischen Duodenum und Colon  :bhh:

----------


## perro

ach was  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

Ist das ominse Ligamentum auch ein Teil des Omentum majus sowie das Lig. gastrocolicum, das bei uns heute als wichtig benannt wurde?

----------


## perro

haha frag mich was leichteres  :Big Grin:  ich find ja nirgends eine erklrung zum lig. dc...
aber knnt schon sein....hngt da ja auch in der nhe  :peng:  ich habs aufgegeben....wird er mich morgen schon nich fragen und wenn schon...naja dann gehts halt in den recall

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, perro, das hrt sich doof an bei dir! Drcke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es trotzdem klappt!

Ich hab mich hier grad mit Pharma befasst... das ist auch ein ganz groer Spa gewesen. Frs Seminar war Formeln herleiten angesagt, ist ja nicht so, als htte ich nicht alle meine Mathekenntnisse nach der jeweiligen Klausur schleunigst vergessen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber dank Google hab ichs jetzt auch hinbekommen. Und ich nehme mal nicht an, dass wir fr die Klausur so Sachen machen mssen, da kommen denk ich mal nur "normale" Rechenaufgaben dran...
Ansonsten sollte ich auch bald mal wieder mit Lernen anfangen, in zwlf Tagen ist Klausur (bzw. Klausuren - Patho, Pharma, klin. Epidemiologie und Radio/Nukmed/Strahlenth./Physik...). Wenigstens ist danach erstmal Advent und dann Weihnachten und dann nur noch eine Klausur und ein paar Vorlesungen und dann ist das Semester schon wieder vorbei  :Grinnnss!: 

Elena, dir wnsch ich auch ganz viel Erfolg fr deine Organikklausur! Alle Daumen sind gedrckt, diesmal packst du das!

----------


## pottmed

Prppen morgens um 7 Uhr.... denjenigen, der sich das ausgedacht sollte man.... naja, ihr wisst schon  :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Prppen morgens um 7 Uhr.... denjenigen, der sich das ausgedacht sollte man.... naja, ihr wisst schon


Oooch, das trainiert doch gleich, denn rate mal wann man im 3./4. Patho hat....
okok etwas spter (ab 7.30) aber auch nicht besser  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

Waaaaaah.. Ich sterbe!!! Prfungstermine um 17.30 gehren verboten!!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen und bin ganz fest deiner meinung!


hab heut rausgefunden, dass die psych-soz klausur bei uns um 18.30 stattfindet, nachdem ich mein 5 stndiges biochemiepraktikum hatte.
das ist doch mal echt kacke! wir versuchen das jetz irgendwie zu verschieben.
weil die psych-soz klausur nmlich voll reinhaut und ich keinen bock hab, deswegen nicht zum physikum zugelassen zu werden. wr ja noch schner

----------


## dos

> sehr gut.....da erzhlt der prof uns heute sachen, die er morgen prft und keiner wusste berhaupt, dass es das berhaupt gibt! 
> in welchem ****** buch soll das bitte drin stehen?! jetzt hab ich schon 7 anatomiebcher, hab alle auswenig gelernt und nirgends stehts drin! AAAAAAAAAARG


http://goo.gl/L3Igg hier steht alles drin  :Big Grin:  super buch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

danke fr den tipp ^^ aber hab mien testat gott sei dank schon bestanden ^^
jetzt nur ein testat zu den peripheren leitungsbahnen und neuroanatomie und dann ist die anatomie endlich abgehakt  :Top:

----------


## Elena1989

So, wei jetzt nicht so ganz ob ich's in Frust oder Lust reinschreiben soll, aber in Lust passt's noch weniger rum als hier...

Chemieklausur ist also rum, hab ein wesentlich besseres Gefhl als letztes Mal, allerdings hatte ich ziemlich Pech bei den Multiple-Choice Fragen, da hab ich glaub ich nur 3 richtig...
Die freien Aufgaben liefen zwar ganz gut, aber wenn er so korrigiert wie ich mir das vorstelle, komme ich auf 42 Punkte (Ich brauche 40)... Wird also eine verdammt enge Geschichte....
Und ich will die dumme Klausur nicht 3 Wochen vorm Physikum nochmal schreiben.. Nein, nein, nein.....

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Eng ist auch bestanden :Grinnnss!:  Ich wrd dirs wnschen, dass dus diesmal geschafft hast!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Gna

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar hilfreiche Tips fr mndliche Anatomie-Testate? Bin da anscheinend zu blde fr. Klausuren habe ich bis jetzt alle im ersten Anlauf mit sehr guter Punktzahl bestanden, aber es gab bis jetzt noch kein Testat, was ich nicht mindestens zweimal machen musste. Alternativ wre es natrlich auch interessant zu wissen, welche Unis makroskopische Anatomie schriftlich prfen.

----------


## Elena1989

> Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar hilfreiche Tips fr mndliche Anatomie-Testate? Bin da anscheinend zu blde fr. Klausuren habe ich bis jetzt alle im ersten Anlauf mit sehr guter Punktzahl bestanden, aber es gab bis jetzt noch kein Testat, was ich nicht mindestens zweimal machen musste. Alternativ wre es natrlich auch interessant zu wissen, welche Unis makroskopische Anatomie schriftlich prfen.


Woran liegt's denn? Prfungsangst? Kein Erkennen an den Prparaten? Nicht genug Detailwissen?

Bei uns an der Uni gibt's nur mndlciche Anatomietestate, gar keine Klausuren, daher kann ich's nicht vergleichen. Hab aber auch zwei Testate zweimal machen mssen.
Beim ersten Testat (obere Extremitt und Rcken) lag's bei mir am klassischen Blackout. Beim zweiten hatte ich eine Frage und wusste die eben nicht. Pech.

Allgemeine Tipps gibt's wohl ohne genaue Schilderung nicht. Mglichst gut vorbereitet sein, viel ins Eigenstudium gehen, Fotoatlanten ansehen... Und versuchen sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen zu lassen.

Ich denke aber, dass es keine Unis geben wird, wo es nur schriftliche Anatomieprfungen gibt. Oder doch?

@Julchen: Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe auch, dass es reicht. Hab jetzt noch ein paar mal durchgerechnet, eigentlich msste es ja reichen. Ganz knapp.. Aber man wei ja nicht....

----------


## Kackbratze

Werdet ihr am Tisch an euren eigenen Prparaten getestet oder bekommt ihr vorprparierte Teile?

Wenn es eure eigenen Teile sind, schau sie dir bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit an! Indem Du die selber anfsst und drehst und wendest bekommst Du ein besseres Gefhl darin und kannst Dich bei der Prfung an dem sicher bekannten Prparat entlanghangeln.

----------


## Zanza

Bei uns wars so, dass wir an jeder beliebigen Leiche geprft werden konnten - also einfach mal whrend des Prppens bei den andern vorbei schaun und fragen, wo was denn so ist.
Wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg frs nchste Mal!

Elena, das hrt sich doch eigentlich ganz positiv an, ich drck dir alle Daumen, dass es geklappt hat dieses Mal!

----------


## Emi2010

@Elena: In Mnchen sind die Anatomietestate schriftlich. Es gibt einen Parcour mit 12 bzw. 15 Stationen a je 2 Fragen. Fr jede Station hat man eine Minute Zeit, dann ertnt ein Gong und man muss zur nchsten Station. Eine mndliche Prfung gibts erst beim Physikum.

----------


## Saphira.

also bei uns in Homburg gibt es zuerst 5 mndliche Prfungen im WS (Osteologicum/Antestat + Rumfwand + Extremitten + Situs + Kopf/Hals) und dann noch eine Abschlussklausur und im SS noch mal ein weiteres mndliches Testat fr ZNS und danach dann den Schein. 

Prinzipiell gesehen bin ich eigetnlich auch kein Freund von mndlichen Prfungen einfach schon aus dem Grund weil sie berhaupt nicht vergleichbar sind. Das Spektrum ist meistens auch recht gro was man gefragt werden kann und im Vergleich zu den Klausuren hat man dann ja auch keine Antwortmglichkeiten gegeben sondern muss sich immer aus dem blauen heraus selbst was zusammenreimen. Wenn man allerdings echt gut gelernt hat und mit dem Gefhl in die Prfung reingehen kann, das man wirklich jede Seite zu dem Thema in Dualer Reihe und Prometheus mal gesehen und gelesen hat und auch einigermaen verstanden hat dann (hat es zumindest bei mir) bisher fr 3 Testate immer gut gereicht. Klar kann es passieren, dass man mal ein  Blackout hat aber in dem Fall hilft dann nur sich von den Bremsern abfragen lassen und die Prfung fter mal simulieren so dass man sich daran gewhnt. Zum Zeigen an der Leiche ist es bei uns so, dass zwei Nachbarleichen immer auf Bauch/Rcken liegen und man dann eben auch an den beiden geprft wird. Deshalb ist es natrlich von Vorteil, sich die Nachbarleiche vorher schonmal angeschaut zu haben... 

Ich hoffe mal ich konnte dir ein paar Tipps geben... Vorbereitung ist halt das wichtigste und dann muss man lernen, an sich selbst und das was man gelernt hat zu glauben, damit man vor den Prfern bestehen kann... und wenn das beides gegeben ist msste es eigentlich meistens glatt laufen.

----------


## Jemine

Was ist denn das Problem? Liegt es daran, dass du die Strukturen nicht zeigen kannst? Das ist ein absolutes Muss bei uns. Daher habe ich schon stundenlang im Keller zum Selbststudium gehangen, wir haben uns gegenseitig an allen verfgbaren Leichen zigmal smtliche Strukturen fr das jeweilige Testat suchen, zeigen und erklren lassen. Wichtig ist wirklich, das an so vielen verschiedenen Prparaten wie mglich zu ben. Bei uns wei man nmlich vorher auch nie an welcher Leiche und von welchem Prfer man geprft wird. Auerdem sind Lerngruppen gut, denn das trainiert das Erklren und freie Reden.
Bei uns sind alle Testate mndlich, nur in Neuroana gibt's ein schriftliches Antestat.
Lass den Kopf nicht hngen!

----------


## perro

bei uns gibts nur mndliche testate (7 stck).... geprft wird an alle leichen, die der prof betreut (meist ca. 5 leichen) + vorgefertigte prperate fr regionen, die man nie anstndig prpariert (z.b. beckenboden). es ist so gut wie unmglich jeden kleinen nerv, ligament und va. varietten an allen leichen zu finden und zu benennen...dafr fehlt einfach die zeit! aber es klappt auch so ^^ 
falls es also am nicht-finden liegt, schau dir die leichen wirklich bei jeder gelegenheit an! 
und falls es bei dir daran liegt, dass du die lateinischen wrter einfach nicht schnell genug rausbekommst oder andere sachen sagst, obwohl du richtig denkst (ging mir langezeit so  :hmmm...: ), brabbel dir alles beim lernen leise vor.... dann sitzen die lateinischen begriffe einfach besser und alles geht schneller :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Gna

Also wir kennen die Prparate, an denen wir geprft werden. Wenn ich mich gegenseitig mit Freunden abfrage, finde ich auch alles und von der Theorie her wei ich's auch. Aber in der Prfung ist dann mein Kopf irgendwie pltzlich komplett leer und mir fllt entweder etwas vllig falsches (so a la Truncus brachiocephalicus am Bein) oder gar nichts ein. Ich bin da einfach unglaublich nervs und kann anscheinend nicht mehr denken. Komme schon immer gerade so pnktlich zur Prfung, damit ich nicht noch eine halbe Stunde auf dem Flur rumstehen und mich von Kommilitonen noch extra nervs machen lassen muss.

----------


## Jemine

Wenn das so ist, macht fr dich vielleicht ein Kurs gegen Prfungsangst Sinn? Gerade bei mndlichen Prfungen ereilt ja viele ein Blackout. Wo studierst du denn eigentlich? Schau mal, ob deine Uni soetwas anbietet und immer weiter mit Kommilitonen diese beschissene Prfungssituation ben!

----------


## Alchemist

Hi ihr Lieben,
Gestern habe ich mich mit einem Freund (2. Semester) unterhalten, der Medizin in Berlin studiert, und er meinte, die haben Biochemie seit dem 1 Semester. Hier in Kln geht's erst ganz am Ende der Vorklinik (4. Semester) mit Biochemie los, da ich aber ziemlich an Chemie interessiert bin, wrde ich euch gerne fragen was am Sinnvollsten wre: soll ich mir das KLB von Thieme besorgen oder reichen die ML Skripte vllig aus? Ich werde mich mal auch bei unserer Tutorin informieren, aber ich denke trozdem, ihr kennt euch auch bestimmt sehr gut aus.  :Smilie:  Danke!
(Medizinersti)

----------


## Inelein

Aaaaah, eigentlich muss ich Biochemie lernen, aber ich hab sowas von keine Lust, mchte nach einer Odysee gestern mit der DB lieber daheim sein genieen... aber es hilft ja alles nix, dafr war ich die letzte Woche einfach zu faul, und Zwischenprfung ist Mo in einer Woche  :Oh nee...: 
Und langsam sollte ich mich mal entscheiden ob ich in MA oder daheim das KPP machen will, damit ich mir theoretisch noch irgendwie ne Wunschstation aussuchen knnte (daheim)... gegen zu Hause spricht, dass ich mind 1h ins nchste Krankenhaus brauche mit den ffentliche und kein eigenes Auto hab. Und wenn um 6Uhr Dienstbeginn ist, ist um 4Uhr aufstehen nicht so toll...

----------


## perro

ABER du bist daheim! das ist das frhe aufstehen wert, finde ich ^^
in MA ist whrend der semesterferien so gut wie niemand und du wrdest dich nach dem dienst langweilen....daheim sind einfach alle und haben zeit  :Smilie: 
ich wrds daheim machen

----------


## Inelein

Ja eigentlich hast du vollkommen Recht, meine berlegungen gingen ja auch in die Richtung - was fr Mannheim sprechen wrde (unabhngig vom Fahrtweg) wre auch das dortige quasi "integrierte" KPP, welches ganz gut sein soll.
Hab mich aber jetzt wohl doch fr daheim entschieden und auch gleich KH+gewnschten Zeitraum ausgeguckt. Muss nur nochmal am Mo anrufen und wg Wunschstation nachfragen, bevor ich dann ne kurze schriftl. Bewerbung losschicke.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Hi ihr Lieben,
> Gestern habe ich mich mit einem Freund (2. Semester) unterhalten, der Medizin in Berlin studiert, und er meinte, die haben Biochemie seit dem 1 Semester. Hier in Kln geht's erst ganz am Ende der Vorklinik (4. Semester) mit Biochemie los, da ich aber ziemlich an Chemie interessiert bin, wrde ich euch gerne fragen was am Sinnvollsten wre: soll ich mir das KLB von Thieme besorgen oder reichen die ML Skripte vllig aus? Ich werde mich mal auch bei unserer Tutorin informieren, aber ich denke trozdem, ihr kennt euch auch bestimmt sehr gut aus.  Danke!
> (Medizinersti)


Is eigentlich egal was du da nimmst. Du kannst dich ja mal nach Bchern umschauen und dann das nehmen, welches dir am meisten zusagt. Oder besser noch: Frag die aus dem 4. Semester welches fr die Klausur den meisten Stoff abdeckt. 
P.s.: Dein Flei in Ehren, aber du wirst bestimmt noch genug zu tun bekommen.  :hmmm...:  Dann lsst du das Buch bestimmt schnell wieder liegen und verschiebst es auf das 4. Semester. Trotzdem, kannst dir das ja mal besorgen und reinschauen.

----------


## Alchemist

Mr. Pink online, vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. War gestern in der Bib um mir das KLB Biochemie von Thomas Kreutzig auszuleihen und finde es soweit ganz gut, doch ich kann das natrlich nicht wirklich mit anderen Bchern vergleichen. Ich habe gerade im 1. Semester wesentlich mehr Zeit (dank Bio-, Physik- und Chemie-LKs), auerdem haben wir keine Ana... Ich wei, es wird immer wieder abgeraten von Vorlernen, aber ich finde Vorlernen gar nicht schlimm, wenns nicht bertrieben ist und wenn man paar freie Stunden hat.

----------


## Inelein

Das Problem, das ich bei Biochemie vorlernen sehe, ist, dass man einfach sehr viele Strukturen auswendig lernen muss. Und damit die dann auch im Gedchtnis bleiben, muss man sie immer wieder auffrischen. D.h. du msstest die Zeit nicht nur jetzt im leeren 1. Semester aufwenden, sondern auch in allen spteren bis eben Biochemie kommt. Nur um dann eventl. festzustellen, dass du die falschen Schwerpunkte gesetzt hast o... Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es naturgem schwerer ist sich fr das Auswendinglernen der proteinogenen Aminosuren zu motivieren, wenn man keine Prfung im Nacken hat :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

Hi Inelein, ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht - Biochemie ist ebenfalls logisch wie Chemie, doch viele Strukturformeln muss man auswendig knnen bzw. lernen welche sich natrlich ohne Wiederholen sehr schnell vergessen lassen. Naja, ich schaue mal nach - soweit gefllt es mir ganz gut und ich werde nicht versuchen, mir alles einzuprgen. Welche Bcher (Skripte) benutzt du denn?

PS: Die proteinogenen Aminocarboxylsuren haben wir in der Schule gelernt als Teil der Vorbereitung auf die Chemieolympiade.  ::-stud:

----------


## Inelein

Ja, das muss halt jeder fr sich entscheiden - es wird bestimmt nicht wehtun interessehalber Sachen durchzulesen oder auch mal "anzulernen", ob es dann was bringt sieht man dann halt am Ende.
Sooo, im Zug nochmal die Saccharide und AS wiederholt, kurz die Zellorganellen angelesen (die ich schonmal gelernt hatte) und jetzt werd ich mit dem Campbell als Gutenachtlektre interessehalber ganz entspannt etwas tiefer in Replikation der DNA, Chromosomen etc. reinschauen. Richtig gelernt wird dann der fr die Zwischenprfung ntige Rest ab morgen!

----------


## Anti-MG

Muskeln,Muskeln und kein Ende!!!Kaum habe ich ein paar gelernt,habe ich die Innervation etc. von anderen wieder vergessen....
O man...

----------


## perro

Segmente, Segmente und kein Ende!!! Kaum habe ich ein paar Nerven mit ihren Segmenten gelernt, habe ich die Segmente etc. von anderen wieder vergessen....
O man... 



es wir also nicht besser ;) ich sags dir lieber gleich  ::-oopss:

----------


## Inelein

Aaaaah, soviel noch zu lernen vor der Zwischenprfung, hab vorhin schon meine Samstagsabendplanung absagen mssen :Oh nee...: 
Biochemiepraktikum find ich irgendwie total langweilig btw...

----------


## perro

ICH MAG NIMMER!!! diese 3 monate sezierkurs jeden tag (!!) machen einen fertig! und dann diese lstigen assessments! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :peng: 
....noch 3 wochen -.-'

----------


## Inelein

In Mannheim gibts ja leider keinen richtigen Prpkurs deshalb kann ich dir da leider nicht mehr sagen, als dass auch die 3 Monate irgendwann vorbei sind... tschaka wir schaffen das :Top:  - auch wenn ich jetzt grade zig neue Biochemiealtfragen fr Montag entdeckt hab und bei den ersten fnf leider jedesmal "woher soll ich denn das wissen?" denken musste... Mensch, dabei dacht ich eigentlich, dass ich schon jetzt recht gut vorbereitet bin :Keks:

----------


## Medi2009

> In Mannheim gibts ja leider keinen richtigen Prpkurs deshalb kann ich dir da leider nicht mehr sagen, als dass auch die 3 Monate irgendwann vorbei sind... tschaka wir schaffen das - auch wenn ich jetzt grade zig neue Biochemiealtfragen fr Montag entdeckt hab und bei den ersten fnf leider jedesmal "woher soll ich denn das wissen?" denken musste... Mensch, dabei dacht ich eigentlich, dass ich schon jetzt recht gut vorbereitet bin


biochemie im ersten Semester? 
Das geht dann aber auch ber mehrere Semester, oder hast du im Anschluss auch direkt den Schein ?

----------


## Inelein

Ich bin im Modellstudiengang, d.h. ja Biochemie schon im ersten Modul (erster Teil erstes Semester) und vermutlich bishin zum Physikum

----------


## Cuba_libre

> auch wenn ich jetzt grade zig neue Biochemiealtfragen fr Montag entdeckt hab und bei den ersten fnf leider jedesmal "woher soll ich denn das wissen?" denken musste... Mensch, dabei dacht ich eigentlich, dass ich schon jetzt recht gut vorbereitet bin


Ach Ine, wird schon werden. Bei mir wars brigens in Modul 1 andersrum. Ich dachte "ja, luft doch gut" und in der Klausur dachte ich dann "WTF?"
Und ja: Biochemie kommt in jedem Modul vor, allerdings wird es ab Modul 2 deutlich weniger als in Modul 1 sein. Die Krnung des Ganzen ist Modul 8 mit "Pathobiochemie". Und nein, das ist kein reines Vorklinikfach. Ist ein Teilschein fr die Klinik, den wir Mannheimer dennoch bestehen mssen um zum Physikum zu drfen - Ortswechsler drfen die Scheine dann nachholen (Scheine, weil: Erreger und Abwehr (Modul 4) ist auch ein Teilschein Vorklinik/Klinik).

----------


## Zanza

Boah ist das kompliziert bei euch mit diesen Teilscheinen... Bei uns ist das viiiiel besser, wir schreiben einfach gar kein Physikum...  :Woow: 

Ich knnt hier grad  :kotzen:  , bermorgen vier Klausuren und ich bin krank. Suuuper. Wenn ich Glck hab mit den Fragen und ein bisschen Kreuzglck, dann knnte es irgendwie klappen, aber noch seh ich es nicht so richtig kommen  :grrrr....:  Hab mir jetzt ne Paracetamol reingeworfen und hoffe, dass die gleich anfngt, ihre Wirkung zu zeigen, trinke in der Zeit noch ein bisschen Kaffee...
Ich hab keine Lust mehr! In knapp 50 Stunden ists vorbei, egal wie, zur Not muss ichs halt im Februar nochmal machen...

----------


## Jemine

Was wrd ich nicht alles fr einen Platz im Modellstudiengang tun...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## konstantin

So... Ich hab's tatsaechlich geschafft, nach sechs Wochen Studium mein einstiges Hassfach Chemie zu meinem Favoriten fuer die Klausuren umzuwandeln... Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass es das einzige Fach ist, in dem wir woechentlich Testate schreiben und man so dazu gezwungen ist, regelmaessig etwas dafuer zu tun.

In Psychologie soll es am Ende wohl eine Klausur geben, in der jede menge Altfragen vom Physikum dran kommen. Wo kriegt man denn am besten eine alte Schwarze Reihe her? Gibt's die wohl auch auf CD?

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, die gibts auch auf cd!
ich wrd auch mal ltere semester fragen (:

so, mir langts allmhlich...mein hirn ist matsch. lern seit heut morgen und es kommt nix gscheids bei raus. daweil ist montag testat, und nchsten montag wie immer auch und am mittwoch dann neurphysio klausur, fr die ich praktisch noch nix gemacht hab und am samstag dann biochemie....kotz kotz kotz

----------


## Jemine

@ Konstantin: Kannst alte Physika auch bei thieme online kreutzen!

Ich bin krank und krieg irgendwie gar nix auf die Reihe. Wenn ich bis Dienstag nicht halbwegs fit bin, dann kann ich dieses ganze beschissene Chemie-Praktikum nochmal machen und das wr der absolute Supergau. Dann hab ich mir die letzten Wochen den Arsch dafr vllig umsonst aufgerissen, ich glaub, dann dreh ich komplett durch!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Chrissy_89

> @ Konstantin: Kannst alte Physika auch bei thieme online kreutzen!
> 
> Ich bin krank und krieg irgendwie gar nix auf die Reihe. Wenn ich bis Dienstag nicht halbwegs fit bin, dann kann ich dieses ganze beschissene Chemie-Praktikum nochmal machen und das wr der absolute Supergau. Dann hab ich mir die letzten Wochen den Arsch dafr vllig umsonst aufgerissen, ich glaub, dann dreh ich komplett durch!


Oh ja so geht es mir auch ey...
Gerade als ich an dem Punkt war und mir Chemie-Praktikum Spa gemacht hat, bekomm ich eine gewischt.
Ich hatte supergau letzten Montag. Ich war voll gechillt, bis zu dem Punkt als der Hiwi meine ja Herr A. ist krank und mich dann Hoffi rausgezogen hat...hm ja.
Montag dann Private-date mit Hoffi, wie ich es so schn nenne und dann brauch ich noch eins.

naja zumindest Erfolgserlebnis in Physiopraktikum und was die Klausur heut gebracht hat, werden wir sehen.
wrde mich eigentlich jetzt viel lieber auf Biochemie und Neuro konzentrieren, aber nein schei-Chemie...grrr, wenn der mich da Montag durchfallen lsst und ich zu nem schriftlichen Testat muss, raste ich echt aus...und wenn ich durch das Praktikum falle und ich dann meine bestanden Klausur dadurch aberkannt bekomme, dann  :Hh?:  :Hh?: 
Ich beneide echt die, die ihre drei Testate schon weg haben.

ich glaube Neuro-Seminar nchste woche wird lustig, wenn wir dann alle unvorbereitet sind.

----------


## Chrissy_89

jetzt widme ich mich noch der hei geliebten Ligandenaufspaltungstheorie

----------


## perro

und ich leide immer noch unter dem sezierkurs! am MO extremitten testat und in 1,5 wochen dann neuro.... natrlich alles mndlich.... und keinen plan wie ich noch mehr in mein gehirn quetschen soll, denn das ist noch von den vergangenen 40 tagen sezierkurs mehr als voll  :Frown:

----------


## Zanza

Oh je, ich verteile mal ne allgemeine Runde  :Keks:  ...

Ich mag nicht mehr, ich will einfach nur auf dem Sofa liegen und gesund werden  :grrrr....:  Aber ich hab nicht mehr so ne dolle Angst vor Montag, mein Sitznachbar und ich haben zusammen unschlagbares Wissen, vorallem hat er dieses physikalische Grundverstndnis, was mir irgendwie fehlt...  :Grinnnss!: 

leo, hast du nicht ganz am Anfang des Semesters schonmal Neurophysio geschrieben??

----------


## leofgyth77

zanza, gute besserung!
und allen anderen viel erfolg bei den ganzen prfungen! vor allem chemie..das ihr das endlich weg habt!

yep, ich hatte am anfang des semester neurophysio teil 1 und nchste woche dann teil 2. ich brauch auch nicht mehr sooo viel prozent, aber der stoff ist auch irgendwie komisch.
biochemie ist auch nich so brisant, weil ich da so gut wie nix mehr brauch, aber es kommt halt doch das physikum und deswegen wrd ichs trotzdem gern lernen...
ich lern dann mal weiter...schnen tag noch allen, und zana, werd gesund!

----------


## Jemine

> Oh ja so geht es mir auch ey...
> Gerade als ich an dem Punkt war und mir Chemie-Praktikum Spa gemacht hat, bekomm ich eine gewischt.
> Ich hatte supergau letzten Montag. Ich war voll gechillt, bis zu dem Punkt als der Hiwi meine ja Herr A. ist krank und mich dann Hoffi rausgezogen hat...hm ja.
> Montag dann Private-date mit Hoffi, wie ich es so schn nenne und dann brauch ich noch eins.
> 
> naja zumindest Erfolgserlebnis in Physiopraktikum und was die Klausur heut gebracht hat, werden wir sehen.
> wrde mich eigentlich jetzt viel lieber auf Biochemie und Neuro konzentrieren, aber nein schei-Chemie...grrr, wenn der mich da Montag durchfallen lsst und ich zu nem schriftlichen Testat muss, raste ich echt aus...und wenn ich durch das Praktikum falle und ich dann meine bestanden Klausur dadurch aberkannt bekomme, dann 
> Ich beneide echt die, die ihre drei Testate schon weg haben.
> 
> ich glaube Neuro-Seminar nchste woche wird lustig, wenn wir dann alle unvorbereitet sind.


Oh Schei$$e!
Ja, ich hab meinen Fehlversuch auch schon verballert, daher werd ich da am Dienstag komme was wolle antreten. Werd hchstwahrscheinlich auch testiert, mir geht echt der Arsch auf Grundeis. Hab Bettruhe und kann mich kaum rhren. Dieses Praktikum ist echt der Horror! Finds auch echt etwas mies, einige haben ihre 3 Testate schon weg und knnen jetzt chillen (bzw. sich um Neuroana beispielsweise kmmern), whrend andere erst eins haben!  :Aufgepasst!:  Welcher Komplex ist es denn? Ich drck dir die Daumen!
Neuroana? Was ist das?  :Keks: 

So, an alle die krank sind ein "Gute Besserung" und frohes Schaffen, egal unter welchen Umstnden...

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, gute besserung!
chemie ist ein a-loch

----------


## Jemine

Danke... Ich leg mich wieder mit meinen Chemieunterlagen ins Bett. Nebenbei: Schnen ersten Advent an alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Das mit Chemie hrt sich ja echt bel an bei euch, viel Glck, irgendwie muss es ja gehen :Smilie: 
So ich ess jetzt mal was, dann gehts an Zellbio und Biochemie weiterlernen... gute Besserung allen Kranken!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Knnte mich bitte mal jemand erinnern, vor dem nchsten Testat etwas eher anzufangen mit Lernen? Ich schaff zwar noch alles...aber AUTOCHTONE RCKENMUSKULATUR IST EIN AR....!

----------


## Chrissy_89

@ Sternenprinzessin
Kopfhoch, viell. wirst du ja gar nicht dazu befragt ;) 

@Jemine
Danke... wnsch dir auch viel Erfolg und gute Besserung
boah mir wird auch echt bel vor morgen, werde wieder mal fein morgens in die Bib gehen und hoffentlich noch recht viel in meinen Kopf bekommen, bevor der Showdown beginnt.
Muss das Nachholtestat in Komplex 4 machen Stofftrennung, Spektroskopie und Heterocylclen, Farbe
und mein regulrer Komplex ist *trommelwirbel*
Komplex 5 - organische Chemie...was ja leider der halbe Zeeck ist...und der Herr will es ja immer ganz genau wissen, mit Bindungen, Elektronen, aufmalen, Reaktionsgleichungen aufmalen...
juhu das wird ein Fest... :Hh?: 

so genug gejammert. zhne zusammenbeien und auf in die nachtschicht

----------


## Inelein

So, hab mittlerweile das Gefhl gar keine Ahnung von Biochemie mehr zu haben - naja hilft ja alles nix, was bis jetzt nicht im Kopf ist kommt bis morgen frh auch nicht mehr rein. Viel Glck alle morgen Prfung-Habe

----------


## Inelein

Biochemie war ganz okay, Zellbio ne Katastrophe - ich knnt kotzen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Zanza

Wird das denn zusammen gewertet bei euch? Dann ists ja nicht so schlimm wahrscheinlich, oder? Wieso waren die Fragen denn doof?

Meine vier Klausuren waren ok soweit, von dreien davon haben wir schon die Ergebnisse (war MC) und zwei hab ich auf jeden Fall bestanden, bei der anderen hab ich 5/10 richtig... aber die wurde letztes Jahr auch runtergesetzt und auerdem ist da eine Frage, die vielleicht rausgenommen wird... das wr so schn, sonst muss ich das nmlich am Tag nach meinem Geburtstag nochmal schreiben und da hab ich keinen Bock drauf!
Die vierte Klausur msste aber eigentlich auch geklappt haben, war halt Statistikkrams und freie Fragen, deswegen gibts noch keine Lsungen, aber das passt denk ich.

Bin jetzt voll erleichtert, wenigstens muss ich nicht Pharma nochmal machen im Februar!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Also wir brauchen pro Fach (NwP=Biochemie und Zellbio, wo noch Physio mit dabei ist) insgesamt 30/45 Punkten wovon man jeweils 15 in der heutigen Zwischenprfung erreichen konnte. Also kann ich jetzt nicht durchfallen, nur muss ich eben desto mehr Punkte dann in den Abschlussprfungen kurz vor Weihnachten holen.
Die Fragen in Zellbio (ist glaub ich etwas MC-verschuldet) waren teilweise nichtmal die Themen die wir in den Seminaren total breitgetreten hatten (DNA und RNA Replikation, Enzyme hat auch komplett gefehlt), in die ich dann, weil ich eben dachte, dass das Schwerpunkte sind, auch viel Lernzeit investiert hatte, sondern 4 oder 5 Physiofragen (von denen es hie es kommt nur eine dran, dementsprechend hatte ich dass dann nicht so bermig gelernt wg Aufwand/Nutzen, hab praktisch bei allen Physiofragen geraten!), und noch ein paar wo ich bei allen Antwortmglichkeiten halt immer einen Begriff noch nie zuvor gehrt hatte oder hchstens mal in nem Lehrbuch in nem Nebensatz gelesen hatte. Dementsprechend geht es halt absolut nicht um das Wissen der bearbeiteten Themen sondern um irgendeinen Detailmll, bei dem man dann per Ausschlussverfahren und ewig viel Herleiten eventl. drei, manchmal mit Glck auch vier Antworten auschlieen konnte und/oder dann halt ohne wirklich substantiellen Wissen einfach nur geraten hat... geht fr mich absolut am Sinn des Studiums vorbei, aber naja daran werd ich mich gewhnen mssen. Und ein paar Fragen waren auch ganz ok, die histologischen Schnittbilder z.B..
Naja  :grrrr....: 


edit: Ui, die vorlufigen Ergebnisse sind schon online, das ging aber schnell! Hab in beiden Teilen genau den Median getroffen, das ist ja auch mal ne Leistung :Blush: :
Biochemie 10/15, da wrd mich schon interessieren was da falsch war, da die Klausurnachbesprechung aber gerade angefangen hat, und ich mit Halsschmerzen im Bett liege, werd ichs wohl nie erfahren.
Und nun tatatataa Zellbio 12/15, uhm naja auch im TMS war meine Ratewahrscheinlichkeit besser als mein wirkliches Wissen (hatte dort in zwei Untersektionen in denen mir die Zeit nicht gereicht hat und wirklich nur im Antwortbogen irgendwas angekreuzt und die waren dann meine besten Ergebnisse mit Prozentrang 94 und 96 :Grinnnss!: ). Wieso lern ich berhaupt noch, ich sollte echt einfach nur noch raten :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine. Super, das kann sich doch sehen lassen.
Ich hab da heute morgen von ein paar Leuten aus deinem Semester gehrt, dass die Klausur abartig schwer gewesen sein soll, aber die Ergebnisse sprechen ja eher das Gegenteil. Von wegen Median und so. 
Msst ihr 30 Punkte zum Bestehen erreichen? 60% sind doch eigentlich 27 und das langt bei uns zum Bestehen. Apropos, wenn wir gerade dabei sind. Wie sieht das denn bei der Mndlichen aus. Ich wei grad nicht, ob ich dich schon gefragt hab, aber irgendwie kam ja bei uns das Gercht auf, dass ihr die Mndliche gewissermaen separat bestehen msst? Gibts da genauere Infos wie das ablaufen soll?

----------


## FipFlip

donnerstag histo und ich hab das gefhl es bleibt NIX hngen, ich les 2 stze und fang dann wieder von vorne an, weil ich nicht mehr wei worum es geht...
die bestehensquote vom letzten jahr lsst mich auch nicht gerade hoffen -.-

----------


## Inelein

@Cuba: Also ich fand Zellbio echt schwer, wie gesagt hab bei vielen Fragen nur geraten, und was ich so gehrt hab wurde meine Meinung geteilt, also kA.
Ja, stimmt du hast Recht, hab einfach mit 2/3 gerechnet anstatt 60%, passiert mit fters :Blush: 
Und die mndliche wurde gendert im Vergleich zu euch, wei alles auch noch nicht so ganz genau, aber es sind nochmal unabhngig von den schriftl. Prfungen 6 Punkte, wo man eben separat bestehen muss...

----------


## pottmed

So, heute Rumpfwand-Testat, ui  :kotzen: 


Auf geht's !

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Viel viel Glck. Du rockst das schon!

----------


## schwester?!

aaaaaaaah ich werde gleich durchs anatomie testat fallen. ganz bestimmt ! und ich bin selber schuld  :Frown:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

> aaaaaaaah ich werde gleich durchs anatomie testat fallen. ganz bestimmt ! und ich bin selber schuld


Ach Quatsch! Positiv denken! Und wenn doch, geht die Welt auch nicht unter, dann machst du's halt nochmal  :Grinnnss!: 


Histo is irgendwie ein doofes Fach. Ich kann damit berhaupt nix anfangen, wei auch nicht wieso.. Merken kann ich's mir sowieso nicht und in zwei Wochen ist Klausur! Pfui!
Und ich hab sowas von keine Lust auf den Histokurs nachher... Htte ja theoretisch noch zwei Fehltermine und wir haben nur noch dreimal.. Aber dann hab ich wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen... Ach, ist doch alles grausam...  :Nixweiss: 

Und ich will endlich die Chemieergebnisse haben! Was dauert das denn so lange? Ist doch schon 1,5 Wochen her, das is ja wohl genug Zeit!

----------


## Zanza

Schwester, wie war es? Bestimmt nicht so schlimm, oder? Wird ja meistens alles doch irgendwie gut  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Elena: Das mit eurer Chemieklausur ist ja mal blde! Ich hasse es immer, wenn man so eeeewig drauf warten muss, vorallem, wenn es auch noch so ne knappe Nummer ist... Aber du hast bestimmt bestanden, Daumen sind weiterhin gedrckt fr dich!
Ich fand Histo eigentlich immer ganz gut und ich find auch das mit dem Mikroskopieren ganz nett. Habt ihr vielleicht ne virtuelle Mikroskopie, also so ne Sammlung online von den Prparaten? Das hat mir fr meine Neuropathoprfung voll geholfen, dass ich mir das dann zu Hause nochmal in Ruhe angucken konnte. Ansonsten geb ich dir auch gern den Link von unserer VM, aber in dem Vorklinik-Link-Thread hier ist ja auch der Link zu Histonet 2000, da kann man auch so nen Quiz machen, damit hab ich tw. fr die Klausur gelernt, fand das ganz gut. Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall bei der Klausur schonmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> Viel viel Glck. Du rockst das schon!


Jawohl, gerockt die Bude  :Party: 

Viel Erfolg allen, die morgen noch dran sind !

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch, Potti!

Neuroana ist irgendwie ein A-rschloch  :Keks:

----------


## perro

> Neuroana ist irgendwie ein A-rschloch


Definitly! :Keks:

----------


## Elena1989

@pottmed: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

@schwester: Und? Wie ist es jetzt gelaufen? 




> Und Elena: Das mit eurer Chemieklausur ist ja mal blde! Ich hasse es immer, wenn man so eeeewig drauf warten muss, vorallem, wenn es auch noch so ne knappe Nummer ist... Aber du hast bestimmt bestanden, Daumen sind weiterhin gedrckt fr dich!
> Ich fand Histo eigentlich immer ganz gut und ich find auch das mit dem Mikroskopieren ganz nett. Habt ihr vielleicht ne virtuelle Mikroskopie, also so ne Sammlung online von den Prparaten? Das hat mir fr meine Neuropathoprfung voll geholfen, dass ich mir das dann zu Hause nochmal in Ruhe angucken konnte. Ansonsten geb ich dir auch gern den Link von unserer VM, aber in dem Vorklinik-Link-Thread hier ist ja auch der Link zu Histonet 2000, da kann man auch so nen Quiz machen, damit hab ich tw. fr die Klausur gelernt, fand das ganz gut. Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall bei der Klausur schonmal


Naja... Das letzte Mal hat er zwei Wochen gebraucht, fr Anorganik damals drei.. Und jetzt ist er angeblich auch noch krank.. Das ndert allerdings nichts daran, dass ich wie in irgendeiner Zwangshandlung stndig die Internetseite aktualisiere. Aber ich will es einfach wissen!!

Ich kann mit Histo nicht viel anfangen. Mikroskopieren fand ich schon immer bld  :Grinnnss!:  Schon in der Schule  :hmmm...:  
Problem ist allerdings, dass bei uns zwischen der Histoklausur und dem Kurs, bzw. der mndlichen Nachprfung, die man machen darf, wenn man die Klausur nicht besteht, so ein riesen Unterschied ist. Im mndlichen geht's natrlich darum, die Prparate zu erkennen und halt was dazu zu sagen In der Klausur aber um jeden "mini - Theorie Kram" bis ins kleinste Detail. Da gibt's zwar auch vier Bilderfragen oder so, aber die ntzen einem nix, wenn man nicht die Mikro-Details aus der Vorlesung kann...
Nein, unsere Prparate gibt's leider nicht online. Ich versuch die BIlder immer ein bisschen mit dem Atlas zu lernen, aber das sind dann natrlich immer andere Frbungen, ist auch immer ein bisschen doof.
Ich werd mich jetzt momentan aber eh hauptschlich auf die Theorie konzentrieren, wie gesagt, die Bilder nutzen einem fr die Klausur herzlich wenig. Das Problem ist halt nur, wenn man dann im Histokurs keine Ahnung hat oder aber doch in die Nachprfung muss, die sagenhafte 4 Tage spter ist.
Aber naja, was soll's... wird schon irgendwie werden, Histo I hat ja auch geklappt (Es lebe raten  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich finde sowieso, die beste Einstellung ist: Wenn's nicht klappt, dann klappt's eben nicht und dann mach ich's eben nochmal  :Grinnnss!: 
Ist zwar irgendwie doof, aber macht die Sache wesentlich entspannter... Irgendwie zumindest.. So'n bisschen.. Also, eigentlich will ich's nicht nochmal machen *gg*

----------


## lilapple

Ahhhh Hals lernen is so *******!!! Und ich hab keine Lust mehr  :Frown: 
Sorry, das musste jetzt mal sein..

----------


## Genet

> Ahhhh Hals lernen is so *******!!! Und ich hab keine Lust mehr 
> Sorry, das musste jetzt mal sein..


Ich fhle mit dir... Darber hinaus: ***** euch, Vagus und Glossopharyngeus!

----------


## lilapple

> Ich fhle mit dir... Darber hinaus: ***** euch, Vagus und Glossopharyngeus!


Wie wahr!  :Top:

----------


## perro

> Ich fhle mit dir... Darber hinaus: ***** euch, Vagus und Glossopharyngeus!


verallgemeiner wir es doch bitte auf hirnnerven.... ***** euch, hirnnerven! :Woow:

----------


## FipFlip

um 8 histo klausur, yeha...
fhl ich mich gut vorbereitet? nein =)

----------


## Saphira.

> verallgemeiner wir es doch bitte auf hirnnerven.... ***** euch, hirnnerven!


ich schliee mich euch an.. Kopf/Hals lernen ist echt mist!  :Nixweiss: 

(Ich will zurck zum Situs...)

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Neuroana ist irgendwie ein A-rschloch


Ich mag Neuroana...nur leider keine Zeit zum Lernen  :Frown: (((
aber ich habe son tolles Neuroana-Malbuch und wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf den anderen Kram habe, male ich dann dort irgendwelche Strukturen aus...das ist lustig und man lernt was dabei...

ber Chemie rede ich jetzt mal nicht, sonst versaue ich mir gleich den Tag

----------


## konstantin

Ich prgel mir im Moment 1000 Termi-Vokabeln mit dem Computer rein. Ist eigentlich ganz witzig, weil man direkt den Lernerfolg an Hand der virtuellen Karteikartenkaestchen ablesen kann.

Hat definitiv Suchtpotenzial.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## reni79

Was fr eine Software benutzt Du?

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Neuroana ist irgendwie ein A-rschloch


Nein ist es nicht, Geduld und Spucke, das klappt!

----------


## pottmed

> Was fr eine Software benutzt Du?


Hrt sich nach Teachmaster an  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## reni79

Ist Teachmaster zu empfehlen oder lernt man besser klassisch?

----------


## konstantin

Also ich habe vorher mit Karteikarten gelernt, das ging auch ganz gut, allerdings dauert es sehr lange, diese anzufertigen, auerdem lahmt nach einer Stunde lernen irgendwann der Unterarm und es wird sehr muehsam, dauernd die Karteikarten zu wechseln. Ist vielleicht aber auch nur eine persoenliche Praeferenz, weil ich sehr schnell tippe (> 700 Zeichen in der Minute) und damit deutlich effizienter bin als mit Karteikarten.

Ja, ich benutze den Teachmaster (der ist kostenlos) in Verbindung mit einer etwas aelteren Vokabeldatei und einer von mir selbst angefertigten. Das sind so 900 Vokabeln und es macht wirklich spa, bzw. man merkt garnicht, wie lange man dann doch lernt und stellt nach 6 Stunden verbluefft fest, dass es schon weit nach Mitternacht ist. Zumindest ist das bei mir so, das diese virtuellen Kaesten meinen Ehrgeiz extrem ankurbeln -- auerdem hat man bei dieser stumpfen Form von Auswendiglernen ein direktes Erfolgserlebnis, weil man eben einfach den Kasten mit den bereits gelernten Vokabeln anklicken und dann muehelos feststellen kann, dass man tatsaechlich 100 neue Vokabeln kann.

Natuerlich muss man trotzdem im regelmaessigen Abstand wiederholen, aber das muss man ja eh immer.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Die Tage an denen man die ganzen Fcher etc. nicht mehr sehen kann und dann trotzdem versucht zu lernen und es ums verrecken nicht klappt sind echt mies. Heute ist wieder so ein Tag. Muskeln, nichts als Muskeln. *tz*

Naja, Morgen ist ein neuer Tag.
MfG Thomas

----------


## searchgirl

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin gerade so frustriert, dass ich meinen Frust hier erst einmal ablassen muss. Habe gestern Abend Physik geschrieben und ich glaube, dass es echt knapp wird - dabei habe ich wirklich gelernt (und das nicht gerade wenig). So richtig glaube ich nicht daran, dass ich bestanden habe (aber nach groben Schtzungen, knnte es evtl. knapp reichen). Wenn es nicht gereicht haben soll, dann muss ich in den Kurs wiederholen und das nchste Semester ist so schon so voll.
Nach der Klausur habe ich mich erstmal deprimiert in mein Bett gelegt und ein Glas Wein getrunken und jetzt sitze ich gerade hier und knnte heulen. Geht es gerade jemandem hnlich?
~werd mal wieder ins Bett und liebe Gre

Kirsten

----------


## MaGr

Ja bei uns ist das auch so schlimm. Man lernt wie ein bescheuerter und man kriegt trotzdem nur eine schlechte Note. Mir kommt es vor als ob gute Noten hier nicht erreicht werden knnen , dass ist schon sehr frustrierend , aber ich hab mich nun damit abgefunden und mir ist es nun sowas von schei egal welche Note ich bekomme hauptsache ich komm durch die Prfungen irgendwie. Mit dem Alkohol , ja ich habe mich auch schon ertappt wie ich das eine oder andere Glas mehr trinke als vor dem Studium , aber das ist irgendwie auch der falsche Weg ,vielleicht sollte ich versuchen dem Druck mit Sport und nicht mit Alkohol auszugleichen , weil sonst kanns passieren das man hier leicht in die Abhngigkeit gert , auerdem ist Sport gesnder  :Smilie:

----------


## Rabbit80

Ich gesell mich auch mal dazu  :Traurig: 

Hab ne fetzen Erkltung und und am Dienstag Chemie Abfrage.....und ich kann irgendwie noch gar nix v.a. mit so nem Kopf ist es ja schon fast aussichtslos irgendetwas zu lernen  :grrrr....: 

und in zwei wochen mein erstes anatomie testat und dazu noch den schdel......supi ...... der ist ja auch soooooooo einfach  :Hh?: 

jetzt erstmal ne runde schlafen vielleicht geht ja doch noch was....wenn nicht dann morgen

lg

----------


## leofgyth77

rabbit,
die abfragen sind echt ok. vor 3 semestern oder so haben sies auf mc gendert und unsere ganzen wiederholer hatten dann immer 5-6 punkte. ist also wirklich zu schaffen (:
werd erstmal gesund!

----------


## Rabbit80

Danke
fhl mich trotzdem wie gerdert und es bleibt einfach nix, aber auch gar nix hngen  :Nixweiss: .....totale Mondfinsternis  :Oh nee...:

----------


## leofgyth77

rabbit,
schick mir mal deine e-mail adresse, dann schick ich dir altklausuren und so von chemie, was ich digital hab. in blattform hab ich leider keine mehr.
aber digital mssten auch noch welche vom prof. s. zu seiner zeit in ulm sein...
schau, dass du irgendwie an altlkausuren kommst...das hat gut geholfen!

----------


## Cuba_libre

:kotzen:  Ich hab sowas von keine Lust mehr zu lernen ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## perro

ich auch nicht  :Frown:  hab grad 30min lang versucht die aa. und vv. vom gehirn zu lernen.... und alles was ich grad noch wei ist a. vertebralis und a. carotis interna + 3 abgnge  :Big Grin:  
waaaaaaaahnsinn! mein hirn ist sowas von voll von dem ganzen neuroanatomiezeug!!  :Nixweiss:  da geht grad gar nix mehr  :Frown:

----------


## Flemingulus

> mein hirn ist sowas von voll von dem ganzen neuroanatomiezeug!!


*beruhig* Das ist vllig normal, da gehrts ja auch hin.

----------


## Genet

Noch 2 Tage bis Testat 3.

BRING IT ON, DUALE REIHE!

MORTAL KOMBAAAAT!

----------


## perro

> *beruhig* Das ist vllig normal, da gehrts ja auch hin.



haha ich lach mich tot  :Big Grin:  is mir gar nich aufgefallen  :Top: 


Noch 7,5 Tage bis zum 5. und letzten testat  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Modulabschlussklausur Verdauung/ Med. Psycho am Dienstag schriftlich und Mittwoch mndlich! Dann ist erschtternderweise Modul 5 auch Geschichte - sofern ich bestehe.  ::-oopss: 

@ perro: mir gehts auch oft genug wie dir. Manchmal ist mein Gedchtnis einfach ein riesiges Sieb  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Inelein

Sach ma, Cuba, habt ihr dann schon Ferien? Ich erblasse vor Neid! Hab mir jetzt bis Di "frei" genommen, weil ich seit der Zwischenklausur ein extremes Motivationsloch habe. Ab Dienstagnachmittag wird dann nochmal zwei Wochen durchgepowert, damit fr mich dann Modul I Geschichte ist :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

> haha ich lach mich tot  is mir gar nich aufgefallen 
> 
> 
> Noch 7,5 Tage bis zum 5. und letzten testat


dem schliee ich mich an... bld ist nur, dass ich mir letzte Woche auch ncoh ne fette Erkltung eingefangen hab und dadurch jetzt das Wochenende ber ganz schn ausgebremst worden bin... hoffentlich wird das was... hab nicht vor beim letzten Testat ins Nachtestat zu gehen!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine: schn wrs.  :grrrr....:  Nein, wir haben dann schon zwei Wochen von Modul 6, naja eher 1 1/2. Also bis zum 22.12. mssen wir schon noch ran (derzeit liegt noch ne VL aufm 23.12., der ja eigentlich als vorlesungsfrei laut LSF gilt).
Die Zwischenklausur fr Modul 6 ist dann erst nchstes Jahr.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich hasse Physik... zumindest heute  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  !

Bei uns in der Gruppe hat nicht einer ein Haupttestat bekommen und selbst dienjenigen nicht, die das Protokoll 1:1 von einem haupttestierten Altprotokoll bernommen haben! Erwhnte ich schon, da ich es super finde, wenn lediglich "f" am Rand steht und keine weitere Erklrung dazu, was denn nun genau falsch gemacht wurde, bzw. wie der Herr es sich nun wnscht?!  :kotzen: 

Ist ja prinzipiell kein Weltuntergang, aber jetzt habe ich das Ding wieder hier auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen und das neue auch schon... keine Lust!

----------


## leofgyth77

oh je latriviata..das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor von biochemie..die schreibt uns auch immer nur ein fettes f hin
oder so nette kommentare wie:so gehts nicht! bitte etwas wissenschaftlicher (weil ich zwei kurven in ein diagramm gemalt hab..war aber dasselbe und ich habs farblich unterschieden..aber das ist wohl nicht wissenschaftlich *augenverdreh*
ich fhle mit dir!

----------


## Inelein

Oje, hab grad ne mega schlechtes Gewissenphase :Oh nee...:  - ne Auszeit war fr mich eindeutig mal ntig, aber jetzt bekomm ich grad Panik, dass ich alles in zwei Wochen niemals auf die Festplatte kriege

----------


## Zanza

Ach Ine, das wird schon! Man wundert sich immer wieder, wie viel man in so kurzer Zeit doch noch lernen kann und berleg dir doch mal, ob du wirklich was effektives geschafft httest, wenn du keine Auszeit genommen httest!
Was sind das denn fr Fcher, die du lernen musst?

----------


## Inelein

Biochemie, Zellbio und Physiologie - wobei vorallem Biochemie irgendwie echt viel ist und ich immernoch nicht so recht wei, welche Detailtiefe verlangt wird :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zanza

Hihi, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! Bei der Vorbereitung gings mir auch hnlich, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, was die jetzt genau wollen, das ich lerne, bin da bei ein, zwei Fragen auch mit auf die Klappe gefallen, weil ich mir dachte, dass es wichtiger ist, die grundlegenden Sachen zu verstehen, als einfach stupide irgendwelche Namen von Enzymen auswendigzulernen, aber letztendlich hat mich das nicht das Bestehen gekostet, von daher... Hast du denn keine Altklausuren, die du dir mal anschaun kannst?
Aber das wird alles schon, fr unsere Zellbio-II-Klausur (ebenfalls BC&Physio sowie KliChe und Humangenetik) hab ich mir den Stoff innerhalb von einer Woche reingeballert, ohne vorher irgendwas gemacht zu haben, da schaffst du das doch jetzt noch locker, zumal du ja schon fr die Zwischenklausur gelernt hast und auch sonst bis auf die eine Auszeit ja gut mit dem Lernen dabei bist, wie ich das hier jetzt mitbekomme! Mach dich mal nicht so verrckt, alles wird gut und dann ist Weihnachten!

----------


## Flemingulus

> Altklausuren


Hilft natrlich u. U. nur bedingt, wenn es sich jetzt um ein mndliches Testat handeln sollte. Ansonsten volle Zustimmung: Altklausuren & Lerngruppe lautet das Mantra des Erfolgs.

----------


## Zanza

> Lerngruppe


Selbige will aber gut ausgewhlt sein, bei den falschen Leuten (die durchaus nett sein knnen, sich aber eben nicht zum Lernen eignen) ist das nur bedingt hilfreich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flemingulus

Jep. Aber ohne meine Lerngang  :Love:  (endgltige Besetzung stand zugegebenermaen erst nach dem Fiesikum) htt ich mal doof geguckt.

----------


## altalena

Ich mag mein Lerntrio auch  :Love: 
Und Urlaub machen, Kffchen trinken und quatschen funktioniert auch super mit den beiden  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich bin in nem lernduo. manchmal gesellen sich aber noch zwei andere dazu.
ist echt genial mit ihr, weil wir exact gleich lernen..wir kaufen unabhngig voneinander die gleichen bcher und schreiben auch immer das gleiche raus. ganz selten, dass mal einer was anderes noch hat. ist also sehr angenehm mit ihr zu lernen.
auerdem verstehn wir uns auch noch super und haben auch beim nicht lernen viel spa (:

----------


## leofgyth77

aaaah...hoffentlich letzte neurophysio klausur heute..drckt mir die daumen! ich mag nicht nochmal alles zusammen schreiben mssen im januar....

----------


## Inelein

Danke fr die Aufmunterung :Grinnnss!:  - so bin gerade bei Glykolyse :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## lilapple

Oh man, heute um 16:00 Uhr isses soweit, drittes Anatomie Testat.. So viel Schiss hatte ich irgendwie noch nie. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es gut luft, damit ich endlich mal ne kurze Verschnaufpause vom Lernen hab.. So langsam nagts mir nmlich echt an den Nerven  :grrrr....:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Oh man, heute um 16:00 Uhr isses soweit, drittes Anatomie Testat.. So viel Schiss hatte ich irgendwie noch nie. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es gut luft, damit ich endlich mal ne kurze Verschnaufpause vom Lernen hab.. So langsam nagts mir nmlich echt an den Nerven


Auch wenn du es wohl nicht mehr liest: Daumen sind gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

> Oh man, heute um 16:00 Uhr isses soweit, drittes Anatomie Testat.. So viel Schiss hatte ich irgendwie noch nie. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es gut luft, damit ich endlich mal ne kurze Verschnaufpause vom Lernen hab.. So langsam nagts mir nmlich echt an den Nerven


und wie wars???


ich hab am MO mein letztes testat....neuroanatomie... :kotzen:

----------


## Frisko

Hallo in die Runde...  ::-winky: 

Hrt dieser Druck, den man sich am Anfang macht eigentlich irgendwann mal auf? Ich meine, ich kenn das ja schon von mir, aber ich geh bald echt auf dem Zahnfleisch. Und das obwohl wir noch nicht ein Testat hinter uns haben...
Wir beginnen dann mal am Montag mit dem kompletten Bewegungsapparat...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## perro

Druck, den du dir selber machst? das kommt auf dich drauf an...
aber selbst wenn du lssiger wirst, wird dir von auen druck gemacht ;)
das ist ein teufelskreis...

----------


## Frisko

Verdammte Axt...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Genet

> Hallo in die Runde... 
> 
> Hrt dieser Druck, den man sich am Anfang macht eigentlich irgendwann mal auf? Ich meine, ich kenn das ja schon von mir, aber ich geh bald echt auf dem Zahnfleisch. Und das obwohl wir noch nicht ein Testat hinter uns haben...
> Wir beginnen dann mal am Montag mit dem kompletten Bewegungsapparat...


Irgendwann mal lernt man, damit umzugehen, das ist alles. Mndliche Prfungen sind nun mal Exoten zu Beginn des Studiums, und in der Schule ja auch eher selten anzutreffen, mit der Zeit gewhnst du dich daran. Oder lass dich von deinen Freunden testieren, referier mal vor ihnen zu einem prfungsrelevanten Thema, du brauchst blo bung, was hnliche Situationen angeht.

----------


## leofgyth77

also bei mir hat der druck nicht aufgehrt..allerdings war ich im ersten semester noch entspannter, weil ich fest der meinung war, dass es mich mehrmals durchlsst...allerdings bin ich dann nie durchgefallen und dann wurde mein ehrgeiz immer grer (:
aber man lernt schon noch damit zumzugehen.
genau, bei mndlichen prfungen in gruppen lernen und es sich vorsprechen...das hilft um welten!

okidoky, ich lern dann mal schn weiter biochemie..bin ich froh, wenn endlich samstag ist und der dreck vorbei ist erstmal. muss ja auch irgendwann mal meine weihnachtseinkufe machen!

----------


## Inelein

Jaja Biochemie, mein bester Freund zur Zeit - gutes Gelingen :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

danke inelein (: dir auch
ich muss sagen, dass ich groes glck hab, weil ich im letzten semester ziemlich gut vorgelegt hab. brauch eigentlich nich mal mehr 15%..aber man wei auch nie wie die klausur aussehen wird und ich wrd jetz gern fertig werden, damit ich auch sicher wei, dass ich zum physikum zugelassen werden kann (zumindest von seiten der biochemie...)

----------


## lilapple

Danke frs Daumendrcken  :Grinnnss!:  hat hingehauen. Lief bei weitem nicht so gut wie letztes mal, aber Hauptsache ich hab die Unterschrift :hmmm...:  wurde dieses mal aber auch ohne mist all das gefragt, was ich eher weniger wusste, dafr war's dann wieder ganz ok :Smilie:  
Juhuu das war die letzte grere Geschichte vor den Weihnachtsferien :Big Grin:  nur noch Biochemie Quicky nchste Woche. 
Wnsche alle die vor Weihnachten noch mit Klausuren geplagt werden ganz viel Erfolg !!!

----------


## saipro

Bei mir hat sich der Druck gelegt nachdem die mndlichen Prfungen des Prpkurses vorbei waren. Selbst vorm schriftlichen Physikum habe ich kaum noch Angst. Bei schriftlichen Prfungen geht man viel gelassener an die Sache und lsst auch mal Kleinigkeiten weg. Also Kopf hoch, das klappt schon alles.

----------


## leofgyth77

soooo...morgen noch biochemie klausur und dann bis weihnachten nur noch die gewohnten montags-testate...
viel gelernt hab ich nicht fr biochemie, aber ich hoffe, ich kann meine restlichen 15% noch zusammenkratzen..ist zwar nicht viel, aber ich bitte trotzdem um gedrckte daumen ((:
ansonsten hat mich heut morgen fast der schlag getroffen...fahrrad und alles andere vollkommen zugeschneit...dafr haben wir uns aber ne riesen schneeballschlacht geliefert und uns wie die letzten kinder aufgefhrt..sehr schn (:

----------


## perro

> ansonsten hat mich heut morgen fast der schlag getroffen...fahrrad und alles andere vollkommen zugeschneit...dafr haben wir uns aber ne riesen schneeballschlacht geliefert und uns wie die letzten kinder aufgefhrt..sehr schn (:


yeaaaah erlangen ist vollkommen unter dem schnee verschwunden! hab auch grad schon fotos von freunden gesehen ^^ ich hoff das bleibt auch so bis ich nach hause fahr  :Smilie: 

MO neuroanatomie....waaah *lern*

----------


## leofgyth77

wann kommst du denn wieder nach erlangen?
also es soll wohl die nchsten paar tage wieder wrmer werden (+4C). aber ab dem 15.12. solls dann wieder klter werden (bis -20C) und ich hoffe soooo stark auf weie weihnachten...kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern, wann wir das das letzte mal hatten....apropos..ich hab noch gar nicht wham- last christmas gehrt..sowas seltsames!

----------


## Rabbit80

Woche vorbei.......Chemie Abfrage war net so der brller aber trotzdem noch einige Punkte mitgenommen, teilweise echt geraten  :Woow: 

Oh man und nchsten Freitag kommt mein erstes Testat in Anatomie dran....wie liebe ich den Schdel  :Aufgepasst!: 

und dann noch Chemie Zwischenklausur und dann langt es fr dieses Jahr bevor es wieder los geht....Ich will Ferien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> apropos..ich hab noch gar nicht wham- last christmas gehrt..sowas seltsames!


hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
bin sowas von geladen, mein testat termin wurde von freitag auf mittwoch vorverlegt  :kotzen: . und ich dachte ich hab 2 tage mehr  :Nixweiss:

----------


## perro

> wann kommst du denn wieder nach erlangen?


erst am 21.12, wenn meine prfungen rum sind...aber bis dahin liegt bestimmt wieder schnee *hoff*

----------


## Mr. Pink online

irgendwie geht die Zeit rum und ich weiss nicht wo sie geblieben is ...  :Aufgepasst!: 

Medizin studieren ist schlimmer als Scientology!

----------


## leofgyth77

klausuren am samstag sind einfach echt zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Jemine

Ja stimmt. Was wars denn fr ne Klausur? 

Melde mich hiermit nach lngerer Abstinenz zurck, werde aber wohl trotzdem eher wenig hier posten, sondern mehr still mitlesen.
Frohe Weihnachten und passt auf euch auf!

----------


## lio

oh man, ich hab grad erfahren, dass ich mich bis gestern zum histologiekurs anmelden sollte. laut internet hatte man frher drei bis vier wochen zeit fr die anmeldung, jetzt nur noch zehn tage. wers bersieht, kommt auf ne nachrckerliste. das sommersemester fngt ja auch schon in fnf monaten an!!!!!!1 klar, uni ist total anders als schule und niemand rennt einem hinterher, aber irgendwie nervt mich das grad total. ich bin anscheinend zehnmal am tisch mit den anmeldungen vorbeigelaufen und habs net gesehen (und sowas passiert mir eigentlich nie). 
ich bin mittlerweile so genervt von dem ganzen schei hier, ich sitze 600km von zu hause entfernt in einem winzigen, berteuerten, nahezu unbeheiztem zimmer, muss jetzt gleich ne halbe stunde zum waschsalon laufen, weil meine vermieterin mir keine waschmaschine erlaubt. ich kann mich berhaupt nicht darber freuen, dass ich die drei zwischenklausuren alle mit bravur bestanden hab. manchmal denk ich mir echt, ich wrd gern nochmal von vorne anfangen. richtig. nicht im nachrckverfahren ans andere ende von deutschland geschickt werden, wo ich niemanden kenne, smtliche einfhrungsveranstaltungen schon gelaufen sind und gelegentlich echt alles nervt  :kotzen: 
(hab gestern erfahren, dass aus meinem alten jahrgang jetzt der fnfte gestorben ist. dieses mal kein unfall, anscheinend hat sich der typ zu tode gehungert. herzversagen mit 20. heftig.)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@lio halt durch - bald ist Weihnachten und bald kennst du auch ein paar Leute mehr, das wird schon glaub mir - ich kann dich so gut verstehen, weil es mir im ersten Semester auch so erging, aber bald ist das dann acuh fr dich  Vergangenheit und wenn das Zimmer so sch.... ist, dann schau, dass du schnell was anderes findest, steck da Energie rein und harre nicht aus, denn eine nette WG oder ein gemtliches Zimmer in dem man sich wohl fhlt, das ist schon wichtig frs Studium, gerade fr uns Mediziner die so viel lernen mssen

----------


## perro

oi das hrt sich aber wirklich nicht gut an lio... aber ich kann dir auch nur sagen, halte durch!! 
schau als erstes mal nach, ob du ein besseres zimmer findest, denn das ist -wie mein vorredner schon gesagt - echt wichtig! am besten eine WG, die nicht nur zwecksmig zusammen lebt, sondern nette leute mit denen man auch was machen kann (auch wenns nur kochen oder abends auf dem sofa rumgammeln ist...mediziner haben ja oft nicht mehr zeit ^^). so wirst du dich schon nicht mehr ganz so allein fhlen.
und der freundeskreis baut sich dann auch schon mit der zeit auf! ich bin auch 400km von daheim weg und kannte niemanden! jetzt nach 3 semestern ist das geschichte  :Smilie:  va weil man hier immer mit den gleichen leuten in den praktika zusammen sitzt und man mit denen soviel zeit verbringen MUSS...das schweit zusammen und es entstehen freundschaften  :Smilie: 

und schwupp, ist das gefhl ganz allein auf der anderen seite der welt zu sein innerhalb 1-2 semester vorbei  :Smilie: 

das mit der waschmaschine kenne ich auch  :Big Grin:  ich muss auch in den waschsalon latschen...aber ich schiebs immer solang auf bis schnes wetter ist und ich fahrradfahren kann...dann gehts ganz gut!

----------


## Inelein

@lio: Also ich wrde sagen erstmal durchhalten und die Probleme der Reihe nach angehen. Deine Situation ist natrlich im Moment megaschei*e aber das Semester geht ja nicht mehr lange und bis dahin wird sich echt ne Menge eingependelt haben. Dann hast du in den Semesterferien bestimmt auch Zeit dir ne bessere Wohngelegenheit zu suchen. Und wenn das mit dem Histokurs nicht mehr klappt ist auch kein Weltuntergang, ich denke nicht, dass es sich irgendwie schlecht fr deine Karriereplanung auswirken wird, wenn du als Nachrcker ein Semester lnger gebraucht hast. Und dass du lnger brauchst nur wegen diesem Kurs ist ja noch gar nicht gesagt. Nur nicht aufgeben!  :Grinnnss!: 
Und wenn dich die Entfernung von zu Hause so belastet, hast du ber einen Wechsel zu SoSe nachgedacht? Man kann alle Probleme irgendwie in den Griff bekommen und wenn sie bei dir nicht lerntechnischer Natur sind, wre es doppelt schade, wenn das Studium unter dem Rest leiden wrde.

----------


## konstantin

Bin im totalen Ersti-Albtraum gelandet. Habe alles zu lange nach hinten geschoben, nun pauke ich seit 2 Tagen jeden Tag 12 Stunden fuer's Biotestat und hoffe, dass ich das am Mittwoch irgendwie hinbekomme.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Am Freitag dann Terminologieklausur, da kann ich immerhin schonmal die Vokabeln und deklinieren kann ich noch aus der Schule, der Rest muss dann irgendwie am Mittwoch und Donnerstag in mein Hirn rein.  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Lerngre,
Konstantin  :peng:

----------


## Inelein

Ich sollte heute auch mal was fr die Uni tun... Biochemie erwartet mich. Toll wirds blo, wenn ich wieder 80% meiner Zeit in Biochemie investiere und dann trotzdem wieder in Zellbio besser bin... sowas ist echt etwas frustrierend, wenn man das Gefhl hat, dass das Lernen nichts bringt, besonders wenn auch das Verstndnis da ist... doofe MC-Fragen!

----------


## leofgyth77

die klausur gestern war biochemie...hatte ja nich s oviel drauf gelernt, aber anscheinend auch genau das falsche hehe
nja. mal schaun, obs fr die 15% gereicht hat..
ich wnsche allen noch viel durchhaltevermgen fr die letzten 1,5 wochen uni vor der pause.

lio, ich wnsche dir, dass es vielleicht doch noch besser wird! ganz bestimmt schauts nach weihnachten schon anders aus (:

konstantin..du packs das bestimmt! ich bin damals bei bio auch ins rudern gekommen und hab dann nur altklausuren gekreuzt, weils einfach anders nicht mehr zu machen war..hat auch hingehauen ((: ich wnsch dir ruhige nerven!

so, ich geh nochmal physio durch frs testat morgen. irgendwie nicht so mein fall..na ja.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> oh man, ich hab grad erfahren, dass ich mich bis gestern zum histologiekurs anmelden sollte. laut internet hatte man frher drei bis vier wochen zeit fr die anmeldung, jetzt nur noch zehn tage. wers bersieht, kommt auf ne nachrckerliste. das sommersemester fngt ja auch schon in fnf monaten an!!!!!!1 klar, uni ist total anders als schule und niemand rennt einem hinterher, aber irgendwie nervt mich das grad total. ich bin anscheinend zehnmal am tisch mit den anmeldungen vorbeigelaufen und habs net gesehen (und sowas passiert mir eigentlich nie). 
> ich bin mittlerweile so genervt von dem ganzen schei hier, ich sitze 600km von zu hause entfernt in einem winzigen, berteuerten, nahezu unbeheiztem zimmer, muss jetzt gleich ne halbe stunde zum waschsalon laufen, weil meine vermieterin mir keine waschmaschine erlaubt. ich kann mich berhaupt nicht darber freuen, dass ich die drei zwischenklausuren alle mit bravur bestanden hab. manchmal denk ich mir echt, ich wrd gern nochmal von vorne anfangen. richtig. nicht im nachrckverfahren ans andere ende von deutschland geschickt werden, wo ich niemanden kenne, smtliche einfhrungsveranstaltungen schon gelaufen sind und gelegentlich echt alles nervt 
> (hab gestern erfahren, dass aus meinem alten jahrgang jetzt der fnfte gestorben ist. dieses mal kein unfall, anscheinend hat sich der typ zu tode gehungert. herzversagen mit 20. heftig.)


Im Medizinstudium macht jeder mindestens eine groe Krise durch die berwunden werden muss! 
Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht wenn du das schon gleich am Anfang abhaken kannst.  :hmmm...: 
Naja, die Nachrcker haben es nie wirklich leicht gehabt, weil sich kurz nach den Einfhrungsveranstaltungen meistens schon so Grppchen bilden, wer da zu spt kommt meint er sei fehl am Platz. Mich hat sowas schon in der Schule genervt und war berrascht wie bescheuert das im Studium weiterging. Ich war zwar kein Nachrcker, aufgefallen ist es mir trotzdem. Ich kann aber nur sagen: Kopf hoch. Alle Nachrcker die ich kenne haben sich gut integriert. Und was den Rest betrifft kann es ja nur besser werden oder?  :hmmm...:  Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele ich kenne die ihr Studium genau so begonnen haben, in einer abgefu**ten Bude ohne Licht und Fenster, usw. Man fhlt sich echt verarscht, aber in der Realitt kommt das einfach stndig vor. Du findest sicher noch was besseres. 
Meld dich sobald es was neues gibt! 
Gru

----------


## Strodti

Aber das sind doch die Geschichten, an die man sich nach dem Studium erinnert... die abgef**kte Bude (mit 2 Platten Camping-Gaskocher und ohne Fenster), der stupide Studi-Job, die Demo, blde/fiese Dozenten, die 10 Tage vor Monatsanfang (...und die restlichen 40 Euro landen in der Kneipe und nicht bei Aldi/im Khlschrank)
Das Studium ist doch auch nur so eine Phase... alles wird gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Die Vorklinikwelt ist schlecht  :Keks:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Es  :kotzen:  mich ja schon ein wenig an, dass ich am 23.12. zur Mittagszeit eine Vorlesung habe. (Thema: Niere - Tubulusfunktion). Hingehen oder nicht hingehen - das ist hier die Frage. 
Sollte am Rande vielleicht erwhnen, dass meine Oma an dem Tag Geburtstag hat und ich da was von Mittagessen gehrt habe... SCHLESISCHES MITTAGESSEN!!!

----------


## Saphira.

> Es  mich ja schon ein wenig an, dass ich am 23.12. zur Mittagszeit eine Vorlesung habe. (Thema: Niere - Tubulusfunktion). Hingehen oder nicht hingehen - das ist hier die Frage. 
> Sollte am Rande vielleicht erwhnen, dass meine Oma an dem Tag Geburtstag hat und ich da was von Mittagessen gehrt habe... SCHLESISCHES MITTAGESSEN!!!


oh man am 23. noch ne Vorlesung? das ist ja ganz schn mies...

----------


## Inelein

Ehm, da gibts nichts lange zu berlegen -> nicht hingehen und einen Tag frher die Ferien genieen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

cuba...da gibts keine frage...vorlesung ist nicht pflicht!
irgendjemand von deinem freundeskreis wird schon hingehen und kann dir sagen, was gemacht wurde.
ich hab am 23. nix mehr oleole. ich werd dann schn dein weihnachtsbaum schmcken ((:
ich bin grad etwas angetdelt, weil ich in der anatomie 3 glhwein getrunken hab..schn wars hihi und schn billig.
nja..ich schau dann noch etwas physio an haha..wird bestimmt produtkiv  :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

*hmm* Ja ich wei, ich bin halt der "ich geh in die VL damit ichs wenigstens schon mal gehrt habe" Mensch.
Ich befrchte, dass die meisten nicht hingehen werden, weil die heimfahren werden. Da ich ja von hier komme, bin ich eh vor Ort.  :Nixweiss: 
Naja ich berleg es mir bis dahin noch. Am Samstag hat meine Mutter Geburtstag, dann checke ich mal ab was bei meiner Oma geht - also Mittagessen - Ja oder Nein. Vielleicht macht sie auch "nur" Abendessen. Keine Ahnung, sie kann sich nie so entscheiden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

> *hmm* Ja ich wei, ich bin halt der "ich geh in die VL damit ichs wenigstens schon mal gehrt habe" Mensch.
> Ich befrchte, dass die meisten nicht hingehen werden, weil die heimfahren werden. Da ich ja von hier komme, bin ich eh vor Ort. 
> Naja ich berleg es mir bis dahin noch. Am Samstag hat meine Mutter Geburtstag, dann checke ich mal ab was bei meiner Oma geht - also Mittagessen - Ja oder Nein. Vielleicht macht sie auch "nur" Abendessen. Keine Ahnung, sie kann sich nie so entscheiden


Ach ge, fahr nach Hause! Die eine Vorlesung wird schon nicht so weltbewegend sein! (Gut, dass sagt dir jetzt jemand, der seit vier Wochen in keiner Vorlesung mehr war, sondern lieber im Bett geblieben ist, aber glaub mir: Der eine Tag wird's nicht ausmachen!)

Ich hab am Donnerstag Histo II Klausur... und mir graut's echt davor, wenn's nicht klappt muss ich nchsten dienstag in die mndliche nachprfung und da hab ich keine chance, weil da die schwerpunkte ja ganz anders liegen. Hab ja jetzt fr die Klausur gelernt, da geht's um die Theorie und den ganzen Kleinkram und im mndlichen wrde es, natrlich, um die Differentialdiagnosen edr Prparate gehen. Und da htte ich echt Null Chancen. Ich muss das bestehen am Donnerstag!

----------


## Jemine

Also ber diese eine dusselige Vorlesung wrd ich gar nicht nachdenken! Gut, kommt auch von jemandem, der die Vorlesungsbesuche weitgehend eingestellt hat (nchstes Semester wird alles besser^^) aber trotzdem!

Ich wnsch allen viel Erfolg fr den UniEndspurt dieses Jahr!

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich kann auch nur sagen, eine Vorlesung reits nicht raus!!  Und es gibt sachen, die sind wichtiger als Uni, Essen zum Beispiel :hmmm...:  Ne echt, ich htte am Mittwoch die letzte VL und fahr auch schon am Dienstag heim, wen interessiert schon die Niere (ist nmlich zufllig auch das Thema bei mir  :bhh: )
Ach und ich war letztes Semester grundstzlich nie Freitags in der VL und hab langes WE gemacht, hat rein garnichts gemacht, Klausur trotzdem bestanden...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich bin auch ein vorlesungs-mensch. aber wenn ich nur eine vl am tag hab und ansonsten nix und ich heimfahren knnte, dann geh ich auch nicht hin...
so, bin wieder nchtern und lern jetz wirklich noch physio ((:
ich wnsch euch allen ne gute nacht

----------


## bremer

@cuba

bist du bisher wirklich in jeder vl gewesen? das kann ich iwie nicht glauben ...

----------


## Inelein

Ich bin erst im 1. Semester und die letzte Vorlesung die ich besucht habe war vor 5 Wochen :Grinnnss!:  - bringen mir einfach berhaupt nichts, ich bin da eher autodidaktisch

----------


## Mr. Pink online

s ... mir kommen gleich die Trnen! 

ich hab ein Anatomie-Testat am 23.! ... Willkommen im Medizinstudium!

----------


## leofgyth77

oh..mr pink..das ist ja gemein. aber du machst dir sicherlich ein schnes weihnachtsgeschenk. und sehs mal von der positiven seite..immerhin musst du absolut nix fr anatomie in den ferien machen  :Top:

----------


## saipro

> Also ber diese eine dusselige Vorlesung wrd ich gar nicht nachdenken! Gut, kommt auch von jemandem, der die Vorlesungsbesuche weitgehend eingestellt hat (nchstes Semester wird alles besser^^) aber trotzdem!
> 
> Ich wnsch allen viel Erfolg fr den UniEndspurt dieses Jahr!


Ich bin im ersten und zweiten Semester zu fast jeder Vorlesung gegangen. Ab dem dritten Semester habe ich es eingestellt und festgestellt wie entspannend das Unileben sein kann  :Smilie:

----------


## MisterXYZ

Gleich erstes Testat und kaum Ahnung von den schei + mir geht gut die Pumpe.  :Wand:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

> Ich bin im ersten und zweiten Semester zu fast jeder Vorlesung gegangen. Ab dem dritten Semester habe ich es eingestellt und festgestellt wie entspannend das Unileben sein kann



Das mach ich schon seit dem 1. Semester, schn langsam traue ich dem Frieden nur nicht so ganz... vor dem Physikum bereue ich das dann wieder.

ABER bis dahin:  :Party:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> oh..mr pink..das ist ja gemein. aber du machst dir sicherlich ein schnes weihnachtsgeschenk. und sehs mal von der positiven seite..immerhin musst du absolut nix fr anatomie in den ferien machen


schn wrs ... nach den ferien steht neuroana an und biochemie klausur. Ich hab das Wort Ferien bis Oktober 2011 aus meinem Wortschatz verbannt.

----------


## Jemine

Mich frustet grad, dass ich nicht weiterkomme  :Oh nee...: 
Wegen Krankheit alle Klausuren verpasst, wei gar nicht nicht, wie ich das alles nachholen soll und ob ich berhaupt kann/darf. 
Weihnachstferien extralarge sind ja ganz nett aber ich hab alles im nchsten Jahr auf einmal...

----------


## konstantin

Biotestat bestanden, denke ich. Und Termi wird auch schon ganz okay gelaufen sein. Jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage chillen und Weihnachten feiern.  :Party: 

Danach geht's in den Lernmarathon. Alle Klausuren zwischen 15. Januar und 4. Februar.  ::-bee:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Erstes Semester ist zum Genieen! Hau rein, geh boarden, feiern, oder was man sonst so macht wenn man Freizeit hat!  :hmmm...:  ... hrt ja schlielich schneller auf als man denkt...

----------


## konstantin

> Erstes Semester ist zum Genieen! Hau rein, geh boarden, feiern, oder was man sonst so macht wenn man Freizeit hat!  ... hrt ja schlielich schneller auf als man denkt...


Das denke ich mir ja auch immer, und bis auf eine Woche Vorbereitung auf's Biotestat und Terminologie habe ich in den letzten Monaten eigentlich nur gechillt und Party gemacht. Aber so viele anderen gehen jeden Tag um 8 in die erste Vorlesung, tun sich dann auch ausnahmslose jede Veranstaltung an und gehen nach den Praktika um 7 nach Hause um noch bis Mitternacht zu lernen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was die gestochen hat!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Inelein

Ich bekomm jetzt langsam dezent Panik, dass ich es bis Dienstag nicht mehr schaffe alles zu lernen, obwohl ich mit Biochemie jetzt fertig bin. Aber Zellbio ist einfach so viel, und wenn ich das dann kann hab ich Biochemie wahrscheinlich schon wieder vergessen :Oh nee...:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Das denke ich mir ja auch immer, und bis auf eine Woche Vorbereitung auf's Biotestat und Terminologie habe ich in den letzten Monaten eigentlich nur gechillt und Party gemacht. Aber so viele anderen gehen jeden Tag um 8 in die erste Vorlesung, tun sich dann auch ausnahmslose jede Veranstaltung an und gehen nach den Praktika um 7 nach Hause um noch bis Mitternacht zu lernen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was die gestochen hat!


NC ist ein klarer Selektionsfaktor pro Strebertum.

----------


## Mr. Pink online

das stimmt wohl ... aber da unter den ganzen strebern auch noch ne menge intelligenznieten dabei sind, die sich mit ritalin und derivaten desselben volldrhnen knnen, gibts leider auch im studium keine richtige selektion. schade eigentlich...

----------


## Inelein

Heute gehts an Zellbio - allen Noch-Lernen-Mssern ein gutes Gelingen :Party:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hab zum Glck schon seit Freitag Vorlesungsfreie Zeit aber mit Entspannung im ersten Semester kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Hab dann im Januar Ana Testat ber Bewegungsapparat und Rumpf und dann auch noch Histo.

Und die kleinen Sachen wie Chemie, Psycho und Bio. Also irgendwie htte ich auch zu tun. Aber frei ist verlockender. Und Chemie wird mir irgendwann das Genick brechen. Ich hab keinen Plan (hatte das nur in der 9ten und 10ten) und mir scheints als msste man das fr das Studium schon verstehen. Wird noch nen langer Weg  :Big Grin: 

Inelein, viel Glck morgen.
Dem Rest schne Ferien!

MfG Thomas

----------


## dos

> das stimmt wohl ... aber da unter den ganzen strebern auch noch ne menge intelligenznieten dabei sind, die sich mit ritalin und derivaten desselben volldrhnen knnen, gibts leider auch im studium keine richtige selektion. schade eigentlich...


das kannste dir sparen. wieso is ne selektion denn gut? knnte genauso gut dich betreffen, was wrdest du dann sagen??

----------


## Mr. Pink online

geht mir halt auf den Zeiger dass viele quasi nur auswendig lernen und stupide reproduzieren, oft dabei auch noch nachhelfen. Das Problem sind aber nicht die Studenten, sondern das Studium, denn das frdert ja genau das. Transferdenken wird ja nie verlangt.
Keine Sorge, ich hab mich damit abgefunden :P

----------


## netfinder

> NC ist ein klarer Selektionsfaktor pro Strebertum.


Wie wre es, wenn du mir mal das Wort Streber definierst anstatt jeden fleissigen Menschen als solchen abzutun...
Der NC foerdert am ehesten Flei und Disziplin bei jenen, die sich rechtzeitig damit befassen.

----------


## Rabbit80

Ich mag grad nimmer... Chemie lernen ist einfach doooffffff  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Wie wre es, wenn du mir mal das Wort Streber definierst anstatt jeden fleissigen Menschen als solchen abzutun...


Ich habe an keiner Stelle alle fleiigen Leute als Streber abgetan, und als der tolerante, weltoffene Sympathietrger, der ich nunmal bin, akzeptiere ich natrlich auch Lebensentwrfe, die regelmig frhliche 12h-Tage im ersten Semester vorsehen. Gleichwohl ist mir natrlich klar, dass dieser Weg meiner nicht sein kann.

Es grt,
ein asozialer Minderleister

----------


## Mr. Pink online

:Big Grin:  Haha ... hilarious!!!

----------


## Zanza

Wo bleibt der medilearn-like-button??? Das frag ich mich in letzter Zeit so oft!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

> Es grt,
> ein asozialer Minderleister


 :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich berleg grad, ob ich sauer oder froh sein soll, dass die Physikergebnisse noch nicht on sind... aber wehe, der stellt die zum 24. on. Dann wre Weihnachten wahrscheinlich sowas von versaut!

----------


## Jemine

Freu dich und verschwende keinen Gedanken dran! Bei uns gab es die Ergebnisse auch erst nach Weihnachten. Wie ist es denn gelaufen?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Naja, Physik halt. Hab kein gutes und kein schlechtes Gefhl. Mit 60 wre ich zufrieden... wir werden sehen.
Hast du denn nun schon was erreichen knnen wegen den Klausuren, die du nachschreiben musst? ich hoffe, du kriegst das alles hin!

----------


## konstantin

> Naja, Physik halt. Hab kein gutes und kein schlechtes Gefhl. Mit 60 wre ich zufrieden...


So geht's mir bei Terminologie. Kann ueberhaupt nicht einschaetzen, ob ich da ein gutes oder schlechtes Gefuehl haben soll. Einerseits denke ich schon, dass ich 66 Punkte gepackt habe, andererseits koennte es halt auch gut sein, dass dem nicht so ist.

Bloede Situation, aber was soll's, Terminologie kann ich mindestens sechs mal schreiben, ohne, dass sich das Studium verzoegert.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Na dann gehts ja, konstantin. Das Dumme an Physik ist, selbst wenn ich in dieser Klausur nicht die Mindestpunktzahl geschafft habe, muss ich die nchste Teilklausur mitschreiben, um Anspruch auf die Generalklausur zu haben. Alles etwas wirr. 
Termi haben wir per E-Klausur geschrieben. Knapp 130 von 145 ohne zu Lernen fand ich ganz passabel.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hippietyp

Da Physik mit offenen Fragen war, die irgendein armer Hiwi alle korrigieren darf, wird das wohl noch etwas dauern.

----------


## DerSalamander

Hiwis drfen keine offenen Fragen korrigieren *Klugscheimodus off*
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Strodti

Das ist absolut Uni abhngig! Bei uns (Marburg) berichtigen Hiwis auch offene Fragen (z.b. Termi)

----------


## Hippietyp

Zumal das ja nicht "richtig" offene Fragen waren, sondern nur Rechenaufgaben.

----------


## DerSalamander

Bei uns drfen die das nicht. Ich wrd das auch, glaube ich, nicht wollen.

Ok, bei Rechenaufgaben isses ja in Ordnung, die sind ja entweder richtig oder falsch.
Aber bei Fachfragen wrd ich meine Arbeit ungern in die Hand eines Hiwis legen o.o

----------


## Trianna

In Hom machen das auch die Hiwis..

----------


## DerSalamander

Kommt dann wohl wirklich auf den Bereich an. 
Bei uns werden sogar die Bio-Protokolle von den Profs selbst korrigiert (und ja, das hab ich gesehen, ich stand daneben).
Und von anderen Fakultten der Uni Saarland wei ichs auch ganz sicher, dass die Hiwis das nicht drfen, daher und halt wegen Bio dachte ich, dass das generell gilt.
Aber ist ja auch wurschd, wenn mans genau nimmt ;)

----------


## lilapple

Wollte nur mal allen Vorklinikgeplagten Frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Feiertage wnschen!  :Grinnnss!:  Hab mir fest vorgenommen, ber die Weihnachtstage nichts zu lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Incywincy

Frohe Weihnachten. Ich hasse Physiologie.

----------


## bobbit

> Frohe Weihnachten. Ich hasse Physiologie.


 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Woow:  :peng:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Frohe Weihnachten. Ich hasse Physiologie.


Du wirst doch nicht an Weihnachten Physio lernen?? Aber wo wir schon dabei sind, ich hass Biochemie :Grinnnss!:  Aber erst wieder im Januar...

----------


## Incywincy

> Du wirst doch nicht an Weihnachten Physio lernen?? Aber wo wir schon dabei sind, ich hass Biochemie Aber erst wieder im Januar...


Leider doch. In der BC bin ich gerade mit dem Harter-Zeug fertig geworden. Bin ich froh, wenn's rum ist...

----------


## ChuMMer

> Frohe Weihnachten. Ich hasse Physiologie.


du lernst an weihnachten fr ne integrierte die erst im februar (war doch so oder ?) ist ?!  

meine lieben heidelberger komilitonen - machen sich immer verrckt ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Julchen-

> du lernst an weihnachten fr ne integrierte die erst im februar (war doch so oder ?) ist ?!  
> 
> meine lieben heidelberger komilitonen - machen sich immer verrckt ...


Stimmt nicht :Grinnnss!:  Ich lern erst ab Januar, will ja schlielich zwei Wochen Ferien haben! Aber theoretisch kann man bei der Menge an Stoff gut jetzt schon anfangen -muss man aber nicht ::-winky:

----------


## Currywurstesser

Naja Frust weniger, Studium ist sehr interessant, jedoch nerven mich als Ersti die Chemiepraktikum tierisch:
Die theoretischen Grundlagen reichen bei uns nicht, wir mssen im Vorraus alle Beobachtungen und Reaktionsgleichungen zu den Versuchen knnen und werdem darber mndlich (immer mindestens ne Stunde) und teils schriftlich geprft. Am Versuchstag soll man die Versuche aufteilen und so kommts gerne mal, dass man an einem Tag nur seinen einen Versuch sieht.
Und danach noch schn Protokoll schreiben mit den Beobachtungen, die man aus dem Inet hat. 
Total sinnlos die Anwesenheit im Labor bei uns.

----------


## dos

> Naja Frust weniger, Studium ist sehr interessant, jedoch nerven mich als Ersti die Chemiepraktikum tierisch:
> Die theoretischen Grundlagen reichen bei uns nicht, wir mssen im Vorraus alle Beobachtungen und Reaktionsgleichungen zu den Versuchen knnen und werdem darber mndlich (immer mindestens ne Stunde) und teils schriftlich geprft. Am Versuchstag soll man die Versuche aufteilen und so kommts gerne mal, dass man an einem Tag nur seinen einen Versuch sieht.
> Und danach noch schn Protokoll schreiben mit den Beobachtungen, die man aus dem Inet hat. 
> Total sinnlos die Anwesenheit im Labor bei uns.


Is glaub an jeder Uni so :P .... also mach dir nix draus und spiel das Spiel mit  :Nixweiss:

----------


## dubdidu

@currywurstesser: das klingt doch mal scharf nach Bochum !? ;) kommt mir nmlich seeeehr bekannt vor

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Die Chemiker sind an jeder Uni mit Vorsicht zu genieen. In keinem Praktikum das ich bisher in der Vorklinik hatte, waren die Dozenten und Hiwis so anstrengend wie in der Chemie. Und wie ich hre ist irgendwie berall so. Keine Ahnung was mit denen los ist.

----------


## Currywurstesser

> @currywurstesser: das klingt doch mal scharf nach Bochum !? ;) kommt mir nmlich seeeehr bekannt vor


Bingo  :Smilie:  
Aber zum Glck fliegt man nicht mehr raus, wenn man durch das schriftliche Antestat fllt. Die darf man nun 1x wiederholen am folgenden Versuchstag.

@Mr. Pink: anstrengend ist die richtige Bezeichnung fr die Hiwis. Naja bin froh, dass ich Chemie LK hatte, das macht das alles nich so schwer

----------


## dubdidu

Ja, das ist wirklich gndig, dass man dennoch den Versuchstag mitmachen darf. Wobei es lerntechnisch kein Verlust wre, wenn man nicht teilnimmt  :Smilie: 
Trotzdem nett, dass sie das fr uns Erstis dieses Jahr so gedreht haben  :Top:

----------


## thinker

Also ich fand Chemie in Bochum damals (vor 3 Jahren) zwar tzend, aber schon gut machbar...und wir mussten auch immer alle Versuche machen. Es dauert halt lang und die ewigen Protokolle nerven, aber sonst wars okay....in Physik wars mieser fand ich ^^

----------


## Inelein

Bin durch den 1. Versuch NwP (Biochemie) gefallen... menno, jetzt heits ber die Ferien weiterlernen  :grrrr....:

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein inelein..das tut mir leid fr dich!
aber dafr wirds dann im 2. versuch viel besser und man hats nochmal richtig gelernt!

----------


## Incywincy

> du lernst an weihnachten fr ne integrierte die erst im februar (war doch so oder ?) ist ?!  
> 
> meine lieben heidelberger komilitonen - machen sich immer verrckt ...


Wir reden vom selben Studium?

----------


## bobbit

> Bin durch den 1. Versuch NwP (Biochemie) gefallen... menno, jetzt heits ber die Ferien weiterlernen


Am besten erstmal ein paar Tage Pause machen und mit vollen Krften zum Lernen zurckkehren. Sonst rgert man sich riesig, weil man gar keine Freizeit hatte  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Inelein

Ab morgen muss es dann definitiv bei mir wieder losgehen... menno, hab keine Lust das alles nochmal zu machen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ab morgen muss es dann definitiv bei mir wieder losgehen... menno, hab keine Lust das alles nochmal zu machen


Kopf hoch! Wird schon werden!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Ach so, ich sollte auch mal wieder etwas tun..

----------


## Jemine

*seufz* ich auch...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## altalena

Dito. Und los geht's .....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## lilapple

Mir gehts genauso  :was ist das...?: 
Hab jetzt auch noch den Luxus zwischen Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio whlen zu knnen... Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht zu mehr als Ana aufraffen..

----------


## Inelein

Und ich bin schon wieder am im Bett liegen und vor mir herschieben  :Blush:

----------


## nostalgia

ich auch...  :grrrr....: 
irgenwie tzend, da hat man endlich was man will (studienplatz) und ist trotzdem faul wie waswei ich.  :kotzen:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

naja, irgendwie find ich das gar nicht soo unverschmt faul, wenn man in den Weihnachts"ferien" mal bisschen ausspannt und so gut wie nichts tut. Aber irgendwie scheint ja in unseren Kpfen schon eingebrannt zu sein, dass man sich bereits nach 3 Tagen nichts fr die Uni tun, faul fhlt. 
ich bin inzwischen in der Vorbereitung fr Neuroana und Biochemie... tzend

----------


## bobbit

> ich auch... 
> irgenwie tzend, da hat man endlich was man will (studienplatz) und ist trotzdem faul wie waswei ich.


Richtig!  :Grinnnss!: 
Glaubt man vor Studienbeginn nicht, aber wenn es dann erstmal so weit ist... Keine Sorge, irgendwann wird es besser und man kann mit ruhigem Gewissen auch mal faul sein!  ::-dance:

----------


## Zanza

In zwei Wochen ist Herz-Kreislauf-Klausur und langsam krieg ich ein bisschen Panik, weil ich bisher wirklich wenig getan hab... in Patho bin ich glaub ich durch die Praktika relativ fit, aber Anatomie und Physio fehlen mir irgendwie noch vllig... und auf Ana lernen hab ich auch mal so gar keinen Bock...  :kotzen: 

Mr. Pink, du hast EIGENTLICH vllig Recht, ich finde auch, dass man in den Ferien ruhig mal Ferien haben sollte, aber... es hilft ja nichts, irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen zu lernen, wenn man Mitte Januar Klausur schreibt...

Wnsche euch allen brigens ein versptetes frohes neues Jahr!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Mir geht es genauso...
Einerseits habe ich schon etwas getan in den "Ferien", allerdings auch nicht am Limit... und jetzt, eine Woche noch, ehe das ganze Gestresse mit Semesterkursen usw. weitergeht, habe ich das Gefhl, nicht allzu viel geblickt zu haben.

Kommt man sich irgendwann auch mal nur halb so dmlich vor  :Keks: ???

Nebenbei haben die ersten Freunde schon moniert, ich wrde mich wegen des Studiums viel zu verrckt machen - so ist das Leben als Ersti. Niemandem macht man es recht, sich selbst ohnehin nicht. 

Ich kann mich und die Klausuren nicht einschtzen, und was hinten bei rum kommen wird, auch nicht. Da wartet man, bis zum Dekubitus 1000. Grades und gechillter geht man das Ganze auch nicht an - man msste denken, man wird nie mal reifer....  :Wand: !

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass diejenigen, die lange auf ihre Chance warten mussten, jetzt die fleissigsten sind. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber im groen und ganzen ist es doch die Regel. Nicht weil sie blder wren wie die Frischabiturienten, sondern vielmehr weil sie andere Erwartungen an sich und an das Studium, vllt. auch eine andere Vorstellung davon haben.

----------


## LaTraviata

Bleibt nur zu wnschen, dass das der richtige Weg ist... man denkt immer, alle anderen spazieren da so durch, lesen mal eben was, haben es verstanden und in alle Zukunft auch abrufbereit, whrend man selbst da sitzt, die Zeit im Nacken und meint, man schafft das nicht  :Nixweiss: !

----------


## bobbit

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass diejenigen, die lange auf ihre Chance warten mussten, jetzt die fleissigsten sind. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber im groen und ganzen ist es doch die Regel. Nicht weil sie blder wren wie die Frischabiturienten, sondern vielmehr weil sie andere Erwartungen an sich und an das Studium, vllt. auch eine andere Vorstellung davon haben.


Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass all die, die frisch von der Schule kommen, fortlaufend lernend. Die Wartezeit-Studenten sehen das ganze realistisch und nicht so verbissen. Finde ich immer sehr angenehm  ::-winky: 




> Bleibt nur zu wnschen, dass das der richtige Weg ist... man denkt immer, alle anderen spazieren da so durch, lesen mal eben was, haben es verstanden und in alle Zukunft auch abrufbereit, whrend man selbst da sitzt, die Zeit im Nacken und meint, man schafft das nicht !


Das denkt wohl jeder  :hmmm...:  Keine Sorge, irgendwann wird man schon sehen, dass die anderen auch einiges lernen und doch Lcken haben.

----------


## Jemine

> Das denkt wohl jeder  Keine Sorge, irgendwann wird man schon sehen, dass die anderen auch einiges lernen und doch Lcken haben.


Erstens das und zweitens mu man lernen, sich nicht allzusehr mit anderen zu vergleichen und vorallem, herausfiltern von wem man sich lieber, was Unikrams angeht, fernhalten sollte.

"Ich hab das gaaaaanze Wochenende gelernt und kann berhaupt nix" 
"Ich bin im Buch xy nur bis Seite 1455 mit meiner Zusammenfassung gekommen, und du?" - "h, ich hab mir das erste Kapitel durchgelesen"  :Keks: 
"Boah, ich schaff das alles nicht, ich kann gar nix" 
"..."
...heulte und flennte es, schob ne kleine Panikattacke hinterher, bekam Mitleid von allen anderen und wute dann vorm Prof doch alles vorwrts und rckwrts und hat keinen anderen mehr zu Wort kommen lassen.
So ein Gehabe kotzt mich tierisch an und mittlerweile wei ich, bei wem ich auf das dumme Gelaber nix mehr gebe. berflieger gibt's berall und es sei ihnen auch gegnnt, ob es nun an abolutem Flei liegt, oder ihnen das Lernen halt einfach leichter fllt. Aber da gewisse Leute die Fhigkeit haben, vor jedem Testat und jeder Klausur eine Massenpanik auszulsen, halte ich da doch lieber Abstand.
Mit meinen Lernleuten kann ich da wesentlich differenzierter und entspannter drber reden und da tut es gut, zu wissen, auf welchem Wissensstand man selber so ist  :Top: 

So, ich geh dann mal lernen, bin erst auf Seite 135  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AnnKathrin3687

> Und ich bin schon wieder am im Bett liegen und vor mir herschieben


voll gut ine :Big Grin: 
soll ich nen paar kekse vorbeibringen??
mach dir keinen kopf das wird hundertpro
 :Love:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

@jemine
Die Typen gabs in der Schule schon, die gibts jetzt auch im Studium und mit Sicherheit findet man die auch spter im Berufsleben.
Ich weiss nicht was die mit ihrem Gejammer erreichen wollen... Mitleid, Zuspruch?! Gibt ja auch diejenigen die behaupten noch GAR NIX fr die Prfung gelernt zu haben, dann aber pltzlich bei allem mitreden knnen. Mutet mir auch ziemlich seltsam an.

----------


## Muriel

Im Berufsleben sind das dann die, die alles an sich reien, den Kollegen OPs etc. wegschnappen, diese nicht ber Ablufe, neue Entwicklungen etc informieren und dem Chef immer wieder mitteilen, wie toll sie sind, dabei aber nicht vergessen, andere in die Pfanne zu hauen  :Top:   :kotzen:

----------


## Jemine

Stimmt, die "ich hab berhaupt nix gelernt"-Fraktion hatte ich verdrngt. Oooops, volle Punktzahl, wie konnte das denn passieren? *hstel*

Ach naja, ich mu ja nicht jeden unfassbar lieb haben, solange ich mit allen im normalen Umgang gut zurecht komme.

@Muriel: hm, im Berufsleben ist es dann wohl nicht mehr so einfach, diesem Gehabe aus dem Weg zu gehen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Inelein

@Anki: die Kekse darfst du mir nchste Woche persnlich berreichen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hats bei dir denn geklappt?

So, ontopic: bin heute absolut nicht weiter gekommen, was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass ich die Hlfte meiner Unterlagen in Mannheim vergessen hab... naja noch ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zur Nachklausur  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Spriggan

Ine du schaffst das!!
Ich fhle mit dir aber du wirst dem Prof. B. schon die Formeln aus dem FF um die Ohren klatschen wenn es soweit ist!
Hier schon mal ein Keks  :Keks:   :hmmm...: !

Whrend der Zugfahrt werde ich mich morgen auch wieder mit Biochemie beschftigen (habe das Buch ja mal natrlich mitgeschleppt)^^. Eigentlich unglaublich....

----------


## Inelein

Etz kommen die Mannheimer wohl alle aus ihren (Ausnchterungs-)Lchern gekrochen oder was  :bhh: 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ichs schaffe, ich hab keine Lust das Modul zu wiederholen...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Wenns bei der 1.NP nicht langt, bleibt dir ja noch die 2.NP [oder halt doch Modul wiederholen]  :hmmm...: 
Aber soweit isses noch lange nicht. Sind denn mittlerweile die endgltigen Ergebnisse drauen?

----------


## Inelein

Nope nur fr Zellbio, was vermutlich niemanden interessiert, weil alle wissen wollen was jetzt mit NwP ist - ist die 2. NP nicht mndlich? *gerchtegehrthab*

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ja ist sie. Und zwar am Anfang des kommenden Semesters. 
Ich hab gehrt, dass man da drei Karten zieht auf denen Begriffe stehen, die man erlutern muss. Hat man zwei von dreien richtig, ist das Modul abgehakt. 
Hmm Zellbio - klar, dass euch das eher weniger beschftigt.. es ist leider oft so, dass das Fach, dass einem total unter den Ngeln brennt auch am lngsten braucht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Inelein

Und wenn man sie nicht richtig hat, ist das Studium abgehakt... :was ist das...?: 
Ich hoffe mal es kommt nicht so weit, aber im Zweifelsfall wrd ich vermutlich das Modul wiederholen

----------


## Cuba_libre

Genau, so siehts aus. Dann wre ja theoretisch nur noch der Versuch nen Hrtefallantrag zu stellen  :bhh: 
Da kann ich allerdings auch verstehen, wenn man lieber ein Modul wiederholt. Gibt ja auch einige Beispiele aus meinem Semester. 
ABER: so weit ist es noch nicht und so weit wird es auch nicht kommen!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

Sollte eigentlich auch Anatomie lernen frs letzte Testat, aber nach ner Woche mit nem netten grippalen Infekt, der mir jetzt drei fast schlaffreie Nchte dank nicht besiegbarer Hustenattacken beschert hat, ist die Motivation seeeeeeeeeeehr gering.

----------


## Elena1989

ich sollte eigentlich Biochemie lernen, aber mehr wie knapp drei Stunden war heute irgendwie nicht drin.. bin so in Ferienlaune... Und die Klausur am 04.02. ist irgendwie noch zu weit weg um bei mir dieses Gefhl der Panik aufkommen zu lassen, dass ich wohl zu brauchen scheine.
Das nchste Woche das Praktikum losgeht und ich noch gar nix kann scheint nicht wirklich auszureichen.
Naja.. ich geh jetzt fernsehen.. Passiert ja heute sowieso nix mehr...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Mir gehts genauso - immer dieses sollte... gestern die Ausrede, dass ich zum Schwager in Spe aufn Geburtstag musste, heute nachmittags mit meinem Vater einkaufen war (und mittags lieber Two and a Half Man geschaut habe) und morgen?? Morgen - ich sags euch, werde ich ganz brav lernen!  ::-angel:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

Cuba_libre: wenn es nur so wre! (wo ist der weinende smiley?)

----------


## LaTraviata

Hier waren auch mal wieder 108634974 Sachen zu erledigen (Lattenrost dazu bringen, nicht stndig auf der einen Seite runterzukrachen, Telekom anrufen wegen eines nicht funktionierenden Mobiltelefons, da die Spacken es geschafft haben, einfach BEIDE SIM-Karten zu deaktivieren... usw. usf.)

JETZT sitze ich seit zwei Stunden fleiig mit zwei Kommilitonen bei Chemie - ob's was bringt...  :Keks: .... ich hasse es, gleich nach Physik (Hassfach Nr.1 - unangefochten)!

Euch allen viel Erfolg die nchsten Tage und: haltet durch!

----------


## EKT

> ...Lattenrost dazu bringen, nicht stndig auf der einen Seite runterzukrachen...


Und ich dachte, so was passiert nur bei mir :Blush:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Und ich dachte, so was passiert nur bei mir


Oh nein, da ja das Mbelhaus von Ingvar K. aus E. bei A. nicht fhig ist, Normalmae einzuhalten, kann man eben auch nicht mal eben einen standardisierten Lattenrost kaufen, sondern muss auch noch mit der Bohrmaschine und Holzlatten dem ganzen zu Leibe rcken.

Aber nun ist es geschafft, die erste Nacht durchgeschlafen und gleich geht es nochmal fr einen Tag rau hier... kein Lernen, kein Stress... URLAUB  :Grinnnss!: ... fast!

Liebe Gre!

----------


## konstantin

Oh man... Naechste woche Samstag Chemie, danach die Woche Donnerstags Anatomie und Physikkontrollpraktikum, und ich kann in Anatomie gelinde gesagt garnichts. Doch, die Knochen und Gelenke der oberen Extremitaet und vielleicht ein dutzend Muskeln.

Das wird noch richtig bitter. Vor allem kann ich heute nichts lernen, weil ich einen Kater und gleich noch Praktikum habe.  :Oh nee...: 

Aber kein Stress, wird schon klappen, es hat ja immer irgendwie geklappt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ladiesman

Wo bleiben die NwP-ergebnisse in manmheim..is ja echt zum kotzen. Kann mich gar nicht zum lernen fur nachklausur motivieren. Beim vorlufigen ergebnis fehlt mir ein punkt zum bestehen :grrrr....:

----------


## Inelein

Die Bestehensgrenze wird sowieso runtergesetzt, hat mir ein intelligentes Vgelchen gezwitschert bzw. vorgerechnet... ich meine es sollten 24 Punkte sein, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher... es geht ja nicht nur um den Punkt zum Bestehen, es werden 100% auch noch Fragen rausgenommen. Eine Frechheit ist es aber definitiv, Nachklausur ist in genau einer Woche und eine ganze Reihe von Leuten wissen nichtmal ob sie bestanden haben  :Keks:

----------


## ladiesman

> Die Bestehensgrenze wird sowieso runtergesetzt, hat mir ein intelligentes Vgelchen gezwitschert bzw. vorgerechnet... ich meine es sollten 24 Punkte sein, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher... es geht ja nicht nur um den Punkt zum Bestehen, es werden 100% auch noch Fragen rausgenommen. Eine Frechheit ist es aber definitiv, Nachklausur ist in genau einer Woche und eine ganze Reihe von Leuten wissen nichtmal ob sie bestanden haben


aha..und die quelle ist verlsslich?wenn ja,werd ich jetzt die restlichen ferientage genieen :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
ist ja schon seltsam, dass das alles solange dauert..

----------


## Inelein

Also ich kann nicht sagen, ob die Bestehensgrenze wirklich 24 Punkte sein wird, aber dass sie runtergesetzt werden muss, ist denk ich klar weil im Moment ber 30% durchgefallen wren. Und bei zwei Fragen meinte der B. doch eh, dass er sie auf jeden Fall rausnimmt? Das msste ja dann bei dir, weil du nur einen Punkt vorbei bist, auf jeden Fall hinhauen  :Grinnnss!: . Kann natrlich nur spekulieren, mir wrs auch lieber die Ergebniss wrden endlich offiziell vorliegen...

----------


## ladiesman

Naja spekulieren ist mir da dann doch zu hei----
hoffentlich kommen die heute noch on, sonst ist das komplette WE im Arsch :grrrr....:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ ladiesman: Gewhn dich lieber schon mal dran, dass das so lange dauern kann.
(Das dauert nicht immer so lange, aber leider ausgerechnet dann, wenn einem selbst fast der Kittel brennt). Bei Modul 4 und 5 sind in meinem Semester (bei jeweils einem der beiden Teilthemen) die endgltigen Ergebnisse erst zwei Tage vor der Nachklausur online gestellt worden. Ist also alles noch im Rahmen.  :Nixweiss: 
Drck euch dennoch die Daumen, dass sich heute noch was tut.

----------


## ][truba][

> Hier waren auch mal wieder 108634974 Sachen zu erledigen (Lattenrost dazu bringen, nicht stndig auf der einen Seite runterzukrachen, Telekom anrufen wegen eines nicht funktionierenden Mobiltelefons, da die Spacken es geschafft haben, einfach BEIDE SIM-Karten zu deaktivieren... usw. usf.)
> 
> JETZT sitze ich seit zwei Stunden fleiig mit zwei Kommilitonen bei Chemie - ob's was bringt... .... ich hasse es, gleich nach Physik (Hassfach Nr.1 - unangefochten)!
> 
> Euch allen viel Erfolg die nchsten Tage und: haltet durch!



Word!

Da bin ich sowas von dabei. Ich glaube ich hasse Chemie noch mehr als Physik. Wobei das auch daran liegen kann das Physik erst nchstes Semester ist und ich Morgen ein Eingangstestat in Chemie schreibe. Meine ganzen Kommilitonen, die vom ABI kommen, finden das alles total einfach aber da ich mit Chemie, vor Anfang des Studiums, das letzte mal vor ber 10 Jahren kontakt hatte steh ich echt aufm GANZ groen Schlauch.

Ich muss gestehen das Chemie, glaube ich, gar nicht so uninteressant ist aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat  ::-oopss:  Naja, vielleicht komm ich mit Auswendig lernen morgen durch aber fr nchstes Semester, wo die richtige Klausur kommt, muss ich in den Ferien auf jeden Fall was machen.

Wnscht mir mal Glck.
Thomas  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich drcke ganz fest die Daumen... 

Irgendwie habe ich dummerweise das Gefhl, da ich im Semester was vllig anderes in Chemie gemacht habe, als nun in der Klausur abgefragt wird. Ich HASSE die Anorganik.. stumpfes Rechnen, Formeln... was ein Mist! Und dieses Braunkack auch noch zwei Semester lang.. ebenso Physik! 

Ich mchte nur irgendwie mit ein paar Nerven die fnf Wochen berstehen und meine ersten Klausuren bestehen - das wre schn!

... und das wnsche ich EUCH ALLEN auch.
In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!  ::-dance:

----------


## Hades

Sei mal lieber froh, dass nicht alles in einem Semester kommt und trotzdem genausoviel Stoff abgefragt wird  :bhh:

----------


## konstantin

Ja, komisch, wir machen auch saemtliche Physik und Chemie und Biologie in einem Semester. Aber vielleicht sind wir hier auch einfach nicht so anspruchsvoll.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

In 12 Tagen Anatomieklausur und ich kann gerade mal die obere Extremitaet auf's Biegen und Brechen. Und naechste Woche Samstag noch Chemie und da kann ich auch noch garnichts. Und bock zu lernen habe ich auch nicht.  :Woow: 

Naja, ich kmpfe mal weiter...

----------


## leofgyth77

so. ich gesell mich auch mal wieder hierherein.
montag neuroana klausur..ich will einfach nur bestehen und dann eeeeeeeeeeendlich meinen anatomie-schein haben....
und irgendwie ist pltzlich schon fast mitte januar und das doofe bse p-wort rckt immer nher und stresst mich.
naja. ich widme mich mal wieder neuroana...

----------


## MaGr

Oh man bei euch fngt bald erstmal die Prfungszeit an bei mir ist sie in 3 Wochen schon zu ende und dann beginnt das nchste Semester. und ich hab noch 4 Prfungen vor mir.

Montag Histologie mit dem verhassten Embryologie ich mags sowas von gar nicht.

Naja werde mich nun mal wieder an Embryo machen.

Wnsche euch allen aber fr den baldigen Start der Prfungszeit ein gutes gelingen.

----------


## konstantin

Embryologie habe ich noch garnichts gemacht. Ueberhaupt nicht. Habe nicht einmal die Vorlesung gehoert. Habe aber nach Anatomie eine Woche Zeit zum lernen, dann die muendliche Pruefung, werde mich also ordentlichr anhalten muessen. Habe zwar in der Zeit auch noch 'ne Physikklausur und ein Praktikum, aber wenn ich die in den Sand setze, ist mir das dann auch egal -- habe muendliche Embryologiepruefung bei dem beruechtigten Kurzlehrbuchautor, entsprechend geht mir da definitiv mehr die Duese.  ::-oopss:

----------


## perro

morgen histoprfung? morgen keine histoprfung? oder doch?
Warum wei das niemand? und warum steht sowas nicht irgendwo geschrieben...? 

das ist ja wie in der schule mit den exen ^^ und da sag noch jmd. es wr ein STUDIUM @_@ das wird lustig morgen...

----------


## leofgyth77

ihr wisst nicht, ob ihr prfung habt? na, das ist ja lustig.

da ich wei, dass ich morgen eventuell meine letzte anatomie-klausur habe, werde ich mich jetz ins bett verziehen und noch ein paar bilderchen anschaun mit prometheus und co.

falls ihr morgen eine histoprfung habt, wnsche ich dir viel erfolg und natrlich auch allen anderen, die morgen ranmssen!

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsche dir viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

oh man bei mir steht bermorgen die erste Nachklausur fr Biochemie an... hab so viel gelernt aber irgendwie geht trotzdem immer was flten und ist auf einmal wie weggepustet... langsam krieg ich echt Panik  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Embryologie ist ein A.... ich muss lernen, aber ich bin so mde. Und am Montag is schon wieder Zwischenklausur *seuftz* Ich brauch Ferien  :Nixweiss: 


@ Saphira.: Die Daumen sind gedrckt (auch wenns noch zwei Tage bis dahin sind).  :Top:

----------


## perro

ooooh embryo ist doh toll  :Smilie:  man muss nur alles mal verstanden haben, dann rutscht's von allein ins hirn  :hmmm...: 


noch 2 wochen bis zu den semesterferien!! juhu

----------


## -Julchen-

Hmmmm... Schn wrs... Noch ber einen Monat, dann ist erst Klausur :Nixweiss:  Und die nchsten zwei Wochen sind so hammervollgestopft, dass ich garnicht wei, wann ich eigentlich auf die Klausur lernen soll :kotzen:  Danach dann "nur noch" Embryovorlesung, aber ich frag mich, wie ich auch noch das lernen soll, wenn der "normale" Stoff schon mehr als genug ist??? Und das Tollste, das SoSe fngt hier schon ne Woche frher an als ich dachte... Wann soll man sich denn bitte erholen, wenn man noch KPP machen muss?? :Keks:

----------


## Cuba_libre

WAS?? Nur noch zwei Wochen?? *grrrrr* Ich hab noch .... hm ...Abschlussklausur msste am 8.02 und 9.02. sein, wenn ich mich nicht tusche - das sind noch 4 Wochen und meine Motivation ist jetzt schon auf dem Tiefpunkt  :Nixweiss: 

@Julchen: oh man, du Arme - keine/wenig Erholung?... da musste nchstes Semester wohl echt die Pobacken zusammenkneifen...  :Keks:  oder nach Feierabend maximal chillen!! (und ja, das ist sicher schwierig)

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich biete den 18.02. (Physikklausur, bh) und bin langsam auch reif fr die Ferien. Dann mal weder was schnes machen... Urlaub... oh wie fein wre das!

----------


## Zanza

Um mal gemein zu sein: Letzte Klausur fr dieses Semester ist in einer Woche, dann noch bis zum 4.2. Vorlesungen, die Klausur dazu kommt dann aber erst Anfang SoSe...  :Woow: 

Wnsch euch allen viel Durchhaltevermgen!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich biete dann mal nochmal 1. oder 2. april-woche mndliches physikum....

----------


## PCR

Ich hasse Chemie...aaaaaahhhh

----------


## -Julchen-

Ja, aber die Klausur ist ja bei mir auch erst am 16.2., nur hren die ganzen Sachen an der Uni zwei Wochen vorher auf, da sie uns gtigerweise Zeit zum Lernen geben  :Grinnnss!:  Und ich find ja KPP machen auf der Station, die ich schon kenn, echt gut und freu mich ja auch, aber ausschlafen ist definitiv besser :peng:

----------


## -Julchen-

> ich biete dann mal nochmal 1. oder 2. april-woche mndliches physikum....


Physikum gilt nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

> ich biete dann mal nochmal 1. oder 2. april-woche mndliches physikum....


wohl eher letzte mrzwoche  :Keks:  .... na ja, erstmal scheinfrei werden bis dahin

----------


## acetylcholin19

ich bitte mehr: mndliches vor schriftlichem, es geht los ab dem 16.Februar
 :kotzen:

----------


## krisenherd

@PCR
Sei dir sicher, dass du da nicht der Einzige bist!  :Keks: 
Ich wollte heute mal ne Altklausur durchrechnen... nachdem ich davon nicht eine Aufgabe selbststndig hinbekommen habe, habe ich mir nun berlegt, dass ich versuche mir einfach die "zum Glck" meistens wiederkehrenden bzw. hnlichen Aufgaben stumpf auswendig in den Kopf zu pressen, ohne auch nur einen Hauch Ahnung davon zu haben, wieso ich jetzt diverse Rechnungen oder anderes anstelle... ich hoffe, dass ich so irgendwie auf 50 % komme.

Noch mehr Bammel hab ich vor Bio, weils so unberschaubar viel ist... kommt mir zumindest so vor. Hab mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich damit beschftigt.

Egal, abwarten und Tee trinken...

Allen anderen viel Erfolg in den nchsten Tage! Bei mir gehts zum Glck erst am 26.01. los.

----------


## kkitty

ich hab zum glck die ersten beiden klausuren schon hinter mir... mo und gestern
aber es kommt noch soooooo viel...1 referat in biochemie, neuro testat, biochemie klausur, psycho klausur, physik und chemie klausur und bio muss ich nachschreiben... wie soll man das schaffen??  :Nixweiss:

----------


## PCR

> @PCR
> Sei dir sicher, dass du da nicht der Einzige bist! 
> Ich wollte heute mal ne Altklausur durchrechnen... nachdem ich davon nicht eine Aufgabe selbststndig hinbekommen habe, habe ich mir nun berlegt, dass ich versuche mir einfach die "zum Glck" meistens wiederkehrenden bzw. hnlichen Aufgaben stumpf auswendig in den Kopf zu pressen, ohne auch nur einen Hauch Ahnung davon zu haben, wieso ich jetzt diverse Rechnungen oder anderes anstelle... ich hoffe, dass ich so irgendwie auf 50 % komme.
> 
> Noch mehr Bammel hab ich vor Bio, weils so unberschaubar viel ist... kommt mir zumindest so vor. Hab mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich damit beschftigt.
> 
> Egal, abwarten und Tee trinken...
> 
> Allen anderen viel Erfolg in den nchsten Tage! Bei mir gehts zum Glck erst am 26.01. los.



"....die einzige..." ;) 
Oh jaaa chemie ist echt schrecklich, organische chemie geht ja noch...aber anorganische find ich echt bel...hatte zwar chemie in der oberstufe jedoch fehlt mir da irgendwie der rote faden....
hahahaah das mit den rechnungen mach ich genauso wie du, einfach aus altfragen das prinzip bernehmen und hoffen das es reicht =)
hehe bio war schon viel, aber bei uns musste zum glck keiner in die bioklausur,weill wir schon genug punkte im praktikum gemacht haben =D =D

ich wnsch dir auch viel spa mit gibbs freier energie....-.-

^^

----------


## leofgyth77

so. ich glaube ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass physikum um ein semester zu verschieben. mir gehts psychisch echt schlecht und ich hab nicht die geringste ahnung, wie ic hdenn stoff bis in zwei monaten knnen soll.....

----------


## Muriel

Dann regenerier Dich erst mal und lass Dir um Gottes Willen nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten, die Deine Situation nicht kennen, einreden, das sei ein Fehler. Alles Gute Dir!

----------


## leofgyth77

vielen dank..irgendwie machen das grad alle.
ich wei einfach, dass ich den stoff in der zeit nicht bewltigen kann und mein vegetatives nervensystem spielt komplett verrckt und ich mittlerweile auch.
ein bisschen hader ich schon noch mit mir, weil eigentlich wollte ich schon in regelstudienzeit studieren und bin nicht der typ, der "einfach aufgibt" (wie es manche so schn nennen). allerdings wre mir halt auch wohler, wenn ich wsste, dass ichs mir schn einteilen kann mitm lernen und dann auch wirklich ausreichend lernen kann.
ach. alles doof grad

----------


## Muriel

Du kennst Dich am besten. Wenn Du zu den Leuten gehrst, die lieber geregelt in eine Sache hineingehen, und wenn Du weit, dass Du die gewonnene Zeit nach einer Erholungspause auch nutzen wirst, dann mach es so. Es besteht natrlich immer die Gefahr, dann auch irgendwann im Sommer dazustehen und sich zu fragen, was man eigentlich die ganze Zeit gemacht hat, denn jetzt ist es schon wieder Ende Juni und man hat noch nichts gemacht oder dergleichen. Klar, das wre vllig Banane, dann httest Du nichts gewonnen. Aber wenn Du Dich am Riemen reien und disziplinieren kannst, dann ist doch alles gut. Keiner muss den Ehrgeiz haben, alles immer auf Anhieb zu schaffen. Du bist kein schlechterer Mensch, wenn Du mal eine kleine Pause einlegst, zumal das in der heutigen Zeit stellenmig spter eh keinen mehr interessieren wird.

----------


## Inelein

@leo: ich seh das so wie Muriel, wenn du dir wirklich zutraust dann diszipliniert zu lernen, ist es doch kein Weltuntergang das Physikum zu verschieben. Es hat natrlich auch vielleicht etwas den Nachteil, dass du dann aus dem Lernen raus bist, und das Semester zu verlieren ist auch bld, aber wenn du dir wirklich sicher bist, dass das so wie es im Moment ist nix werden kann ist das im Vergleich zu einem Fehlversuch im Physikum vermutlich die bessere Wahl.

So bin jetzt bis auf eine schnelle KH-Wiederholung durch mit dem Stoff fr meine morgige Nachklausur in Biochemie. Da ich heute einen relativen langen und anstrengenden Tag hatte, ist mein Kopf irgendwie gerade Matsch und eine nochmalige Whd von Citratzyklus und Glykolyse (hab ich allerdings erst gestern gemacht) werd ich nicht mehr gebacken bekommen. Ich hoffe ich besteh irgendwie morgen und muss das Modul nicht wiederholen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Flemingulus

Viel Glck fr morgen, Ine!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

@leo
"einfach aufgeben" trifft es nicht so ganz, ich meine, du schmeit ja nicht das studium hin.
und wenn man nicht in regelstudienzeit studiert, mal im ernst, es gibt schlimmeres......
ich kann deine situation nachvollziehen, irgendwann war ich auch mal an dem punkt, an dem nichts mehr ging. und wenn man mal n bissl auf die bremse tritt, dann kann das gut tun. und du kannst dann schn entspannt im frhjahr lernen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Lernmarathon am Wochenende - und ich bin jetzt schon total fertig  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jemine

Nix geht mehr! Gar nix!  :kotzen:

----------


## Rabbit80

Irgendwie hngen mir die Semesterferien noch nach....ich kann mich frs lernen berhaupt nicht aufraffen.....es geht nix. und die erste uni-woche ist auch schon wieder vorbei *seufz* 
histo, anatomie, chemie & co prfungen sind verdammt nah  :Traurig: 

@Leo
Hey, Kopf hoch....du schaffst das schon. mal richtig relaxen und dann auf in den kampf  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 


schon mal ein schnes we und viel spass beim lernen

----------


## altalena

oh je..... heute neuro-ana nachgeschrieben, es gibt 100 punkte, 60 braucht man.... ich grbel schon die ganze zeit nach und mir fllt ein fehler nachm nchsten ein  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ][truba][

Man, Dienstag Histo Testat, Donnerstag Anatomie.
Ich lerne und lerne... ich mach eigentlich nix anderes. Eigentlich hab ich alles durch aber nix sitzt richtig. Es scheint, als lerne ich was und was vorne rein kommt schmeisst hinten was raus.
und whrend ich versuche die Grundlagen zu beherrschen quatschen die andern darber wie die Dirsalaponeurose der Finger aufgebaut ist....

Ich bin zu doof.... tzend!

----------


## SkYSkYSkY

Hehe ^^ mach dir da mal keinen Kopp, das geht jedem so...
Und kurz vor einer Prfung redet man nicht ber die Prfung...
also lass dich da nicht bekloppt machen. Denn man redet ja immer ber Dinge die man wei und nicht ber Sachen wovon man keine Ahnung hat.
Ich sehe du bist wie ich in HGW ;), welche Prfer hast du denne ?
Ich lerne gerade Biochemie und Physiologie und wnsche mir tatschlich die schne Anatomie zurck  ::-oopss: 
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## ][truba][

Ach, es gibt sie doch, die HGWler im Medi-Lern Forum.

In Makro Frau Dr. Rumpel und in Histo hab ich Herrn Giebel.
Bin ich ganz zufrieden mit.

Bei dir gehts ab nchstem Samstag los, oder?
ich wnsch dir auch viel Erfolg!

MfG Thomas

----------


## MaGr

Oh je wenn ich das alles lese mit eurem Stre mit dem Physikum sowas will ich nicht haben wenn ich denke das man das Phyiskum nur 3 mal wiederholen kann und dann ist vorbei.
Gut das ich kein Physikum schreiben muss sondern es nach erfolgreichen 2 Jahren so ausgehndigt bekomme aber dafr hab ich immoment verdammt zu kmpfen die durchfallquoten in Histo waren zb 69 %. Ich bin da auch durchgefallen aber was solls auf zur B prfung in 2 Wochen. Nun erstmal noch Bio und Physik oh je hoffe mal das geht gut mir rennt nen bisschen die Zeit davon sonst muss ich halt nen Jahr lnger machen was solls.

----------


## Zanza

leo, du solltest die Entscheidung treffen, mit der du am besten leben kannst. Wenn du momentan wirklich so fertig bist, dass du nicht glaubst, dass du es schaffst, dann lass es!
Dir gibt auch keiner nen Keks, wenn du es jetzt durchziehst und danach absolut fertig bist.

Zum Thema Aufgeben: Manchmal ist es viel schwieriger, sich selber einzugestehen, dass man es nicht schaffen kann und dann auch die Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen - also, ich finde, da gehrt auch eine gehrige Portion Kraft zu!

Ich wnsch dir alles Gute, fhl dich gedrckt!

----------


## -Julchen-

Oh mann, ich lern und lern, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, es bleibt nur sooo wenig hngen... Das ist so mega viel Stoff und soviele Zahlen vorallem in Physio, ich bring das in der Klausur alles durcheinander. Auerdem kann ich das, was ich lern, nicht wiedergeben. Wenn ich ne Frage dazu les, wei ich dann schon meistens was stimmt, aber ich kann das nicht aktiv erzhlen! Wenn das jetzt schon so ist, wie soll da nur das mdl. Physikum werden?? Ich hab schon garkeine Lust mehr :kotzen:

----------


## konstantin

In unserem 3. Semester sind erstmal 87% durch die Physio-Klausur gefallen - und das NACH zweimaligem Herabsetzen der Bestehensgrenze.  ::-oopss:

----------


## altalena

@ konstantin :
Oh mein Gott..... und is diese Quote normal bei den Physiologen?????

----------


## -Julchen-

Ja die Quote ist ja mal hart!!! Naja, aber unsre Klausur besteht ja aus allem, also BC, Physio und Histo (und Embryo...).

----------


## konstantin

> @ konstantin :
> Oh mein Gott..... und is diese Quote normal bei den Physiologen?????


Ob das normal ist, weiss ich leider nicht, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Anatomie-Klausur ein wenig harmloser ausfaellt. Sonst sehe ich naemlich schwarz.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Krasse Quote!!! 

Man, ich hab grad ne totale Blockade.... ne Pause muss her *seuftz*
Wenigstens lief das vorher schon gelernte und heute wiederholte. Ist ja immerhin ein Anfang. Der Rest wird auch noch irgendwie seinen Weg finden- HOFFENTLICH!!!!

----------


## Elena1989

Motivation wo bist du???

Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht richtig konzentrieren. Sitze zwar die ganze Zeit irgendwie vorm Biochemiebuch, aber effektives Lernen ist irgendwie nicht so richtig drin...  
Und das obwohl am Montag die Hlle beginnt! Ich wei gar nicht, wie ich dieses Praktikum berleben soll...

Hr jetzt aber trotzdem auf, weil eh nix mehr reingeht heute...

Echt, ich bin wirklich keine vorbildliche Studentin......

----------


## ][truba][

Ach Elena, 

deshalb bist du doch keine schlechte Studentin!
Mein Tag heute:

6.30 wollte ich aufstehen. Um 5.20 konnte ich nicht mehr schlafen... bis 6.08 versucht, es trotzdem noch zu tun. Dann aufgestanden, geduscht, gegessen und zum Mikroskopieren gegangen. Dann noch in den Prpsaal zum Selbststudium. Da war noch alles gut. Dann nochn bissel mit Komilitonen geschnackt und mit einer geflirtet und dann gings ja echt rapide bergab!

Ab in die Bib. Schon HCHST motiviert suchte ich erstmal 20 Minuten n Platz. Dann sa ich und hatte keine Lust was zu machen. Also hab ich was wiederholt. Dann war ich mde, wollte auf dem Tisch schlafen aber das ging nicht. Also Pause. Dann Einzelkabine besorgt (da leg ich mich immer aufn Boden zum Pennen!) und versucht auch da power napping zu betreiben. 
Ging nicht! hab ich echt ne Stunde versucht. So, also was? Ransetzen und Embryo - Plazenta - bombenthema aber immerhin 50 minuten am stck was gemacht. Danach wollte ich zu Histo switchen, las 10 Stze und wusste am Ende nicht mehr was am Anfang stand. Also? Richtig, Pause  :Big Grin: 

Und so hab ich mich bis 20 uhr geqult. Nachdem ich mir dann letztendlich eingestand das es nix mehr bringt (wusste ich schon seit 15 uhr aber wollte es nicht wahr haben) machte ich mich auf den Weg nach Hause.

Von 13 uhr an war ich in der bib. Bis 20 Uhr war es TROCKEN. Ich steig aufs Rad und es Regnet. Aber nicht nur son bissel, nein, in Strmen! 

So muss ein erfolgreicher Samstag doch echt aussehen.
Ich mach jetzt auch nix mehr ausser fern sehen und schokolade oder sonstwas in mich reinzuhauen.

Also, kopf hoch. 
SSDD (same shit, different day)
MfG Thomas ;)

----------


## dos

> Oh mann, ich lern und lern, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, es bleibt nur sooo wenig hngen... Das ist so mega viel Stoff und soviele Zahlen vorallem in Physio, ich bring das in der Klausur alles durcheinander. Auerdem kann ich das, was ich lern, nicht wiedergeben. Wenn ich ne Frage dazu les, wei ich dann schon meistens was stimmt, aber ich kann das nicht aktiv erzhlen! Wenn das jetzt schon so ist, wie soll da nur das mdl. Physikum werden?? Ich hab schon garkeine Lust mehr


meine rede.... diese schei zahlen auswendig zu lernen kotzt einfach nur noch an. vor allem in der lunge  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Rettungshase

Oh Mann... 30 Seiten Prometheus gelesen und hngen geblieben ist... nichts. Wei der Teufel, wozu welche autochthone Rckenmuskulatur gut sein soll.
Ich bin ja bereit, stndig irgendwas zu lernen, aber wenn drauen die Sonne scheint und ich hier drin Buchstaben anschaue, die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht hngenbleiben, ist das doch Zeitverschwendung.

----------


## kkitty

> Ich bin ja bereit, stndig irgendwas zu lernen, aber wenn drauen die Sonne scheint und ich hier drin Buchstaben anschaue, die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht hngenbleiben, ist das doch Zeitverschwendung.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ganz meine Meinung! 

Die ganze Woche mieses Wetter und wenn es dann mal schn ist, muss man lernen... und vergisst alles wieder  :Wand: 

Mag jemand mein Biochemie Referat schreiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Ich hasse Anatomie... wieso muss ich jede Delle in jedem dummen Knochen beim Namen kennen? Ich brauch erstmal 30min bis ich mir berhaupt durchringen kann anzufangen und dann lass ich mich von jedem Pieps ablenken, hab alleine fr die Grundstruktur der Wirbelkrper fast ne Stunde gebraucht gestern und bis heute fast alles wieder vergessen - ich hab Angst, dass ich das nicht packe  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Rettungshase

Tag Inchen,
wenn's dir hilft: Die wollten in der Klausur nur den Stoff aus dem Skript abfragen (was schon mal deutlich weniger ist als der Prometheus, auch wenn man teilweise leider so gar nichts erkennt^^). Kommst du Dienstag zum Treffen?

@ kkitty: Ich tausche Biochemie gegen die autochthone (was ein Wort!) Rckenmuskulatur :]
Ansonsten habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass Joggen mit toller Musik auf den Ohren und der Sonne im Nacken Wunder wirkt. Pltzlich geht alles schneller, besser und bleibt hngen - hurra!

----------


## kkitty

@Rettungshase:
also die habe ich zum Glck schon im letzten Semester gehabt. Leider kann ich dir das Gelernte nich schicken... schade eigentlich 
Is aber echt zum  :Wand:  mit dem ganzen Muskelkram. Musste mich auch mega qulen

War eben auch ein wenig Sport machen. Das hilft echt total  :Top: 

Und nun frisch und munter zurck an den Schreibtisch!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine und Rettungshase: Ihr schreibt fr mich morgen Niere und Molekulargenetik und ich lern fr euch gerne nochmal Anatomie  :Grinnnss!:  Ist das ein Deal?! 

@ Ine: Ich hab auch gedacht, dass ich das NIEMALS schaffe und ich habs dennoch gepackt. Ich glaub das ist normal. ^^ Ich denke das stndig... 
NIEMALS schaffen ist brigens auch das Stichwort fr die Klausur morgen frh. So wenig wie dieses Mal hab ich glaube ich noch nie gewusst... bleibt abzuwarten was da morgen auf mich zukommt  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Spriggan

Hey Rettungshase! Kennt man sich zufllig? Welche Seminargruppe bist du denn?

----------


## Mr. Pink online

meint ihr 10 Tage reichen fr Neuroanatomie??

----------


## Zanza

Klar, zehn Tage sind doch voll viel!  :hmmm...:  Mal abgesehen davon, dass du ja wahrscheinlich eh keine andere Chance hast, als es zu versuchen, oder? Drcke dir die Daumen!

Cuba, fr dich sind meine Daumen morgen auch gedrckt. Niere fand ich doof irgendwie... da krieg ich immer Knoten im Kopf mit den ganzen Transportern und Schleifen und sonstwas... Aber du packst das schon!

Ich bin gerade beim EKG-lernen... ist ja eigentlich auch gar nicht mal soo schwer, ich hab nen gutes Buch, aber auch schon wieder sooo verdammt viel.
Hab gestern abend mal ne Altklausur Herz-Kreislauf gekreuzt und htte die so gerade bestanden, ist irgendwie jetzt nicht soo dolle. Anatomie ist echt ein Schwachpunkt... Aber es gibt auch so berflssiges Wissen, irgendwie... Wozu bitte muss ich wissen, dass man den Ductus thoracicus auch als Brustmilchgang oder wahlweise Milchbrustgang bezeichnet??? Na ja. Und Histopatho war auch nicht so prickelnd. Aber ich hab ja noch bis Mittwoch Abend...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Zanza wir tauschen!!! Ich nehme freiwillig Herz - was hab ich es geliebt  :Love: 

Nachtrag: hab ich schon erwhnt, dass unser Anatomie-Prof gerade von der American Society of Nephrology mit dem Homer W. Smith Award ausgezeichnet wurde?  :Nixweiss: 
Da ist versagen echt nicht angebracht...

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Danke frs aufmuntern ... 10 Tage kommt mir grad irgendwie wenig vor. Aber vllt kann ichs ja doch noch reinpacken. Biochemie wird in dem Fall den Krzeren ziehen :P

----------


## Mr. Pink online

haha ... geile neue Smileys, muss ich gleich mal testen

 :Kaffee:

----------


## Rettungshase

@ Cuba: Ich wrde ja gern deine Klausur schreiben, aber ich glaube, das wirst du bereuen :]

So, gleich noch ein bisschen gucken, was was im Blut so macht und dann kann mich die Uni (wo ich momentan immer so zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr auftauchen muss; ist das bei euch auch so frh?) fr heute mal.

----------


## Alchemist

Ja, wir haben immer Chemie um pnktlich 8 Uhr... Tolle Uhrzeit.  ::-oopss:

----------


## -Julchen-

Dieses Semester fngt unsere VL jeden Tag um 8.45 an!! Und im vierten sogar um 7.30!!! :was ist das...?:  Da waren die ersten zwei toll, Vorlesung um viertel zwlf und so jeden Tag ausschlafen  :Top:

----------


## LaTraviata

Marburg geht beispielhaft voran mit dem Soziologieseminar freitags morgens um 6:45 Uhr!!! Schn... NICHT!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Marburg geht beispielhaft voran mit dem Soziologieseminar freitags morgens um 6:45 Uhr!!! Schn... NICHT!


?????? Ernsthaft?
wir hatten das als WE-Seminar ab 9 Uhr

----------


## Rettungshase

> Marburg geht beispielhaft voran mit dem Soziologieseminar freitags morgens um 6:45 Uhr!!! Schn... NICHT!


Fiese Nummer!
Ich nehme meine Motzerei an dieser Stelle beschmt zurck  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Wochenendseminar? Also das wre zumindest der Umfang, den dieses Fach verdient. In Marburg pustet der Prof. das ganze auf 1 Semester Vorlesung, 2 Semester Seminare und 2 Klausuren auf. Das witzige: Es wird viel vermittelt, nur nicht der Gegenstandskatalog und vor dem Physikum ist man dann berrascht, was alles htte beigebracht werden sollen  :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Wow, 6:45 ist ne Ansage...
Bei uns standen/stehen einige Klausuren um 6:30 bzw. 7:00 an, da bin ich noch gar nicht betriebsbereit  ::-oopss:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Wochenendseminar? Also das wre zumindest der Umfang, den dieses Fach verdient. In Marburg pustet der Prof. das ganze auf 1 Semester Vorlesung, 2 Semester Seminare und 2 Klausuren auf. Das witzige: Es wird viel vermittelt, nur nicht der Gegenstandskatalog und vor dem Physikum ist man dann berrascht, was alles htte beigebracht werden sollen


Du sagst es... vllig hanebchene Veranstaltung von hinten bis vorne. Dozenten, die meinen, sie seien die Wissenschaftler schlechthin (Soziologen!), dabei vermutlich noch nicht einmal wissen, wie man dieses Wort buchstabiert. Einmal muss ich noch, dann wird der Fehltermin genutzt und in der Klausur eben die Mnzen geworfen. Yeeeehaaa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bremer

Ich finde unsere Sozi-Vorlesung, etwas dozentenabhngig, aber iA super. Medizinische Sachverhalte mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Auch wenn nicht immer der Gegenstandskatalog vermittelt wird, das ist wohl die einzige Vorlesung, zu der ich wirklich immer gehe (Kunststck, ist nur 1* pro woche  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Saphira.

37 Pathobiochemiereferate sind zum kotzen... gerade mal eins hab ich jetzt geschafft... hat nicht noch jemand ein paar alte ber?  :kotzen:

----------


## Jemine

37??????

----------


## kkitty

ich hab meine Biochemie Seminare um 7:30h und das is schon echt zum  :kotzen: 
aber 6:45h geht ja gar nicht!

----------


## leofgyth77

hat zufllig jemand ein biochemie referat ber den proteinumsatz im krper? so ein doofes thema..haha bin ja selber schuld (:
habe mich soeben vom physikum abgemeldet....jetz gehts mir besser.

----------


## Zanza

Hab leider keine alten BC-Referate, mussten sowas zum Glck nicht machen, nur nach den Praktika immer was dazu erzhlen knnen, aber mehr so Stegreif-mig...

leo, schn, dass es dir gut geht mit der Entscheidung!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

@leo: Schn, wenns dir mit der Entscheidung jetzt besser geht. Ein Semester hin oder her ist auch echt nicht tragisch, find ich. Vor allem, wenns deiner Psyche damit so viel besser geht.


Freitag letztes Anatomie-Testat, das fieseste von allen. Und mir fehlt trotz allem immer noch jegliche Lernmotivation. Was wohl daran liegt, dass ich seit zwei Tagen nicht richtig schlafe dank fieser Schmerzen auf der linken Seite.

----------


## leofgyth77

danke euch allen(:
oh je rhiannon, ich wnsche dir gute besserung!
und ganz viel kraft und auch motivation frs letzte ana-testat...stell dir mal das gefhl vor, wenns vorbei ist. ist ganz phantastisch, das kann ich dir sagen (:

----------


## Rhiannon

Oh ja, ich hoff am Freitag das Gefhl kennenzulernen. Weil wenn nicht, wirds bld, weil ich am Tag des Nachtestats ne OP hab. Msste dann dealen, dass ich nen Tag frher ran darf (weil spter geht sicher nicht, wr ja ein unfairer Vorteil fr mich)

----------


## Saphira.

> 37??????



Ja 37... und 36 davon kommen in 8 Tagen (Sa/So dazwischen), mit 6 Referaten pro Tag... keiner wei halt, bei welchem Referat er drankommt... weshalb alle 36 vorbereitet werden mssen.. dabei ist nchste Woche auch noch die Anatomieklausur  :Frown:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Rettungshase

Habt ihr nicht so etwas wie eine semesterinterne Plattform oder so, wo man die Themen ein wenig aufteilen knnte, sodass jeder nur ein paar machen muss und man sich untereinander austauschen knnte?

----------


## leofgyth77

oder ne studivz gruppe, bei der man das mal vorschlagen knnte?
weil 37 referate ist schon etwas abartig.

----------


## Inelein

@Rettungshase: Zu welchem Treffen?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich werde morgen so grandios in Histologie versagen.  :peng:

----------


## ][truba][

Moin Jungs (und Mdels),

ich wollt mal was fragen.
Ich habe ja Morgen mein erstes mndliches Histo Testat. Also wirklich son "groes".
Ich bin mit dem Stoff eigentlich rel. gut durch bis auf einen Lcke aber habe seit Gestern gar keinen Bock mehr richtig was zu machen. Ich wiederhole immer und immer was ich rel. gut kann (ALLES kann ich nie?!) und lese ab und an nochmal "ber" meine Lcke.

Aber ich bin (noch?) gar nicht aufgeregt und will es auch nicht werden. Um 14.15 bin ich dran und werd, so hab ich mir das vorgenommen, von 11.30 bis 13.30 ins Fittnessstudio gehen. Danach fhl ich mich immer gut und sicher.

Ich war ja heut vor den Tren um "meine" Kommilitonen seelisch zu untersttzen und die waren wirklich fast alle vor nem Nervenzusammenbruch. 
Was macht ihr um euch zu beruhigen? Ich sag mir immer das jeder mal irgendwo durchfllt, ich seit Oktober wirklich bis auf ein paar Tage in den Ferien und die letzten, tglich wirklich viel gelernt hab und ich, wenn ich durchfalle, einfach Pech hatte. (Fast) Niemand kann doch alles wissen, oder? Und muss ich mir dann Vorwrfe machen wenn ich durchfalle? Mhh, nicht so einfach ;)

Ich fhl mich irgendwie schlecht das ich nicht aufgeregt bin und nicht wie alle anderen lerne?! Macht mir mal Mut und gebt mir eure Tipps mit auf den Weg  :Smilie: 

MfG Thomas

----------


## dos

keine Ahnung, vielleicht bist du einfach so cool?!?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## ][truba][

Sorry, so sollte das jetzt nicht rberkommen.
Klar, kribbelts und ich denke Morgen, kur vor der Prfung, wirds mir auch nicht gut gehen aber wollte nur mal hren ob das anderen auch so geht das sie vor prfungen dann einfach nicht mehr so viel machen weil nix mehr rein geht oder so.

wollte nicht das das berheblich klingt oder sowas, sorry.

----------


## dos

kurz vor der prfung bin ich auch nicht aufgeregt, weil mir dann auch alles irgendwie scheiegal ist. blo in den wochen vor den prfungen macht man sich einen belsten stress. umso mehr man lernt, desto mehr sicherheit bekommt man dann letztendlich...

jeder reagiert anders auf prfungen. die einen kollabieren, die anderen schnauzen alle an. der dritte heult rotz und wasser.

----------


## leofgyth77

truba..behalte dir das ja bei!
ich finds total super, was du fr ne einstellung hast! und wenn du irgenwelche tips hast, wie zur hlle du so ruhig bleiben kannst, dann mal immer her damit.
wenn du dich sicher fhlst, dann ists doch gut. die aufregung wird morgen unmittelbar hchstewahrscheinlich schon noch kommen.
aber behalte dir die einstellung bei....ist wirklich besser!

----------


## ][truba][

Gut, weil so ging es mir ja auch. Die letzten Woche seit Januar hab ich echt reingehauen und eigentlich nix anderes mehr getan ausser gelernt. Und jetzt ist es ebend wie es ist. ich weiss meiner Meinung nach nicht wenig, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Ja, wie das geht weiss ich auch nicht so genau. Es ist nur irgendwie komisch jetzt nix mehr zu machen auch wenn ich weiss das ich schon noch ein Thema nicht wirklich kann. Aber ich merke ja das ich eigentlich nix mehr lernen kann, so kurz vor der Prfung und lass es ebend einfach und HOFFE das es nicht dran kommt  :Big Grin: 

Aber ich wette dafr bin ich Morgen vorher doch total aufgeregt und krieg nen Blackout oder krieg das was ich meine, wieder nicht in Worte gefasst.

Ich werde euch mal wissen lassen wie es dann Morgen, 14 uhr, in mir aussah  :Big Grin:

----------


## altalena

Also, wenn ich mal das Gefhl habe, so richtig gut auf eine Prfung vorbereitet zu sein (kommt nicht so oft vor  :Grinnnss!:  ), dann bin ich auch sehr entspannt vorher...... bei Referaten isses hnlich: Wenn ich das Gefhl habe, ich wei ganz genau, worber ich rede, dann komm ich, glaube ich, relativ sicher rber. Wenn ich den Kram aber selber nicht so richtig peile, merkt man mir meine Unsicherheit ziemlich an und ich hoffe dann immer instndig, dass keine Fragen aufkommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

@truba: Ist doch gut, wenn du nicht so nervs bist schon ewig im Voraus. Das ist echt viel wert. Du machst das morgen schon!!

----------


## Trianna

Und deine AUssagen kamen bei mir vllig so an wie das wohl geplant war.. nicht verunsichern lassen von Leuten die dir da einen Strick drauss drehen wollen..  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

Truba, ich finds auch super, wie du an die Sache rangehst! Allerdings kommt es bei mir fast so rber, als wolltest du dich dafr entschuldigen, dass du vorher noch ins Fitnesstudio gehst, anstatt dir noch irgendwie Last Minute Sachen reinzuballern und dich verrckt zu machen - brauchst du nicht!  :Grinnnss!:  Ist doch super, wenn du dich gut fhlst vorher - ein bisschen Aufregung hat noch keinem geschadet, aber wenn man, gerade bei mndlichen Prfungen, so vllig daneben ist, na ja.

Bei der letzten Prfung (Bewegungsapparat OSPE), die ich erst nachmittags hatte, hab ich morgens Kuchen gebacken fr nen Freund, der an dem Tag Geburtstag hatte. Hat gut geholfen und mir gings dann, bis ich drin war, auch gut - da bin ich pltzlich panisch geworden, weil man ja bei OSPE nur vier Minuten und kein bisschen lnger hat.

Also, lass dich nicht verrckt machen von andern, die sich selber verrckt machen!

Und ja, es ist normal, dass man immer irgendwas nicht kann. Man hat dann das Gefhl, dass alle andern alles knnen, weil man eben gerade aufhorcht, wenn die das Thema knnen, das man nicht kann.
Wenn dann das Thema geprft wird - so what? Ist ja dann wahrscheinlich nicht das einzige, zu dem man geprft wird. (Gut, man sollte jetzt nicht das Grothema "Muskulatur" oder "Epithel" weglassen, aber wenns so Kleinigkeiten sind, ist man ja eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.) Und wenn man Pech hat, wirds halt keine eins, sondern ne drei. Interessiert aber eh kein Schwein. (Wahrscheinlich gibts nichtmal Noten, oder?)

Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg fr morgen, so wie du das hier schreibst, wird das der Riesenerfolg!  :Top: 
Sternenprinzessin, dir auch alles Gute!

----------


## Inelein

So ich beende mal meine Anatomie-Lernsession fr heute - doofe Rckenmuskulatur, wobei es jetzt schon etwas leichter von der Hand geht, hoffentlich bessert sich mein Tempo noch etwas  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> und ich hoffe dann immer instndig, dass keine Fragen aufkommen


na frher in der Schule gehrte das zur Vorbereitung des Referates dazu - Freunde mit klugen Fragen zu versehen und den Klassenbesten "unter Druck" zu setzen, dass er sich ja nicht wagen mge  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach, Mann! Am Montag steht die anorganische Teilklausur Chemie an und ich bin faul wie nie. 
Da schickt man Stogebete zum Himmel und verspricht Gott was wei ich was, wenn man nur den Platz kriegt und keine 3 Monate spter ist alles schon wieder vergessen ;)

----------


## konstantin

Anorganische Chemie ist doch klasse. Ich fand die Organische viel schlimmer...  :kotzen: 

Aber was soll ich sagen, ich schreibe uebermorgen Anatomie-Klausur und kann bis auf die Knochen und das Huefgelenk nichts von der Unteren Extremitaet. Und trotzdem habe ich keine Lust zu lernen.  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Aber was soll ich sagen, ich schreibe uebermorgen Anatomie-Klausur und kann bis auf die Knochen und das *Hu*e*f*gelenk nichts von der Unteren Extremitaet. Und trotzdem habe ich keine Lust zu lernen.


Hey Konstantin,
studierste Tiermedizin? 
 :Woow:

----------


## Zanza

:Grinnnss!:  Das hab ich auch erst gelesen!

Ich mach hier jetzt meine persnliche Pathoparty zu Hause  :bhh:  Und noch ein bisschen Pharma und Physio.
Auf Anatomie hab ich wenig Bock... Aaah wie ich mich freue, wenn das Semester morgen vorbei ist!
Und heute kommt hoffentlich mein schner neuer kleiner Laptop an... ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt und hab die ganze Zeit Angst, dass ich die Klingel nicht hre  :hmmm...:  Kennt ihr das, wenn man Angst hat, irgendwas zu machen, was auch nur ein bisschen laut ist?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

Ja, das kenn' ich! Wenn ich das Semester ueberlebt habe und jede Klausur beim ersten mal bestanden haben sollte, dann schenke ich mir eine neue Gitarre. Da wird's mir dann genau so gehen.  :Oh nee...: 

Meine neue Gitarre.  :Smilie:

----------


## risingsun

neuroanatomie berfordert mich grad total -,-

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich HASSE Histo! Naja, ich freu mich nchste Woche auf die Nachklausur...
an die Magdeburger: Wieviele fallen bei den Wiederholungsprfungen in Histo durch? ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Wars so schlimm? Also beim ersten Versuch sind bei uns auch ne Menge durchgefallen aber ich bin der Meinung, dass am Ende wegen Histo/Mikroana nicht so viele hngen bleiben!
Lag es am Erkennen oder an der knappen Zeit? Wie gesagt, nicht abmalen, sondern z.B. glatte Muskulatur erkennen und dann einfach typisch glatte Muskulatur zeichnen. Sonst kommt man mit der Zeit nicht hin!

----------


## kkitty

> neuroanatomie berfordert mich grad total -,-


so gehts mir auch... sitze vor den bchern aber es will nich... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Ich HASSE Histo! Naja, ich freu mich nchste Woche auf die Nachklausur...
> an die Magdeburger: Wieviele fallen bei den Wiederholungsprfungen in Histo durch?


Meine Zeichnungen sind so unglaublich hsslich geworden, dass der Korrektor wohl entweder Lachen oder Kotzen wird. Meine glatte Muskulatur sieht aus wie Omas Hkeldecke. Und Oma ist schon ziemlich tatterig...

----------


## Saphira.

> Ach, Mann! Am Montag steht die anorganische Teilklausur Chemie an und ich bin faul wie nie. 
> Da schickt man Stogebete zum Himmel und verspricht Gott was wei ich was, wenn man nur den Platz kriegt und keine 3 Monate spter ist alles schon wieder vergessen ;)


Ach der Chemieschein ist ne lockere Sache  :Top:  den hast du schneller als du dich umschauen kannst, glaub mir  :Smilie: !

----------


## ][truba][

So, also ich war beim Sport und dann um 13.50 Uhr vor dem Zimmer des Prfers. Leichte Aufregung machte sich breit. Aber wirklich nur leicht (zum Glck). 

naja, ich kamm dann, obwohl ich 14.15 dran sein sollte, um 15.15 rein und es war echt bel. Die erste Frage ging gleich in meine Lcke. Aber volle Kanne. Das hab ich dann aber auch gleich gesagt und dann kam was was ich konnte. Da war er relativ zufrieden und dann kam zum Glck eines meiner Paradethemen und ich hab den Karren grad so aus dem Dreck ziehen knnen.

Aber bei jedem anderen Prfer wre ich wahrscheinlich durchgefallen. und ganz ehrlich, ich ht mich auch nicht bestehen lassen. Das war schon ne scheiss Vorstellung aber wenn er auch genau die Lcke trifft.... ich freu mich jetzt trotzdem das ichs bestanden hab.

MfG Thomas

----------


## Muriel

Welche Lcke war es denn? Und Glckwunsch dennoch natrlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Embryologie - Missbildungen

----------


## Muriel

Ok, das war keine Lcke bei mir damals, das war ein schwarzes Loch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Welche Lcke war es denn? Und Glckwunsch dennoch natrlich


das wei er doch jetzt nicht mehr Muriel, die ist doch schon lngst geschlossen  :Grinnnss!: 

oh - zu spt

----------


## ][truba][

Naja, danach hat er nochn paar kleine Sachen gefunden. Aber im groen und ganzen liefs danach. Aber sowas von gar nix zu wissen in nem Thema ist schon peinlich  :Big Grin: 

Aber wenigstens hab ich ordentliche Stze rausbekommen und hab berzeugend geklungen (bei dem was ich konnte). Das fiel mir beim ABI und bei der Abschlussklausur im Beruf schwer.

MfG Thomas

----------


## Inelein

Ich hab mir gestern aus lauter Dummheit meinen Fehltermin fr Bewegungsapparat versaut... hatte mir aufgeschrieben, dass das Seminar um 15:15 Uhr anfngt, nur leider fing es schon um 13:15 Uhr an...  :was ist das...?: 

Naja jetzt gehts bei mir mal weiter mit Anatomie lernen, bh!

----------


## bremer

Ist mir beim nem Zusatzseminar dieses Semester auch passiert. Schlicht vergessen. Zum Glck wars Physio, in Biochemie haben wir ḱeinen einzigen Fehltermin.

----------


## uxx20

Guten Abend liebe Medizinstudenten , ich bin im 3. Semester in Berlin, aber bin in letzter Zeit mehr oder weniger frustriert wegen den Prfungen.
Erstens will ich mich ber mich  :grrrr....:  beschweren, weil ich Schwierigkeiten mit einigen Klausuren habe. (Ich bin  kein Muttersprachler, aber man sagt, meine Deutschkenntisse seien berdurchschnittlich.)
Jetzt kommt es zu den Beschwerden :Grinnnss!: . Heute hab' ich erfahren, dass ich in der Psychoklausur durchgefallen bin. Die erste Reaktion wre - "Du kriegst es beim nchsten Mal hin." Aber ich verweigere daran zu glauben, dass das passiert. Ich habe mehr als meine Kollegen fr die Klausur gekreuzt, aber es hat nicht klappt?!!! :was ist das...?:  Und jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht zu doof und gedchtnisschwach bin. :Hh?:  (Sozio und Biochemie aus dem 2. sind auch nachzuholen, aber ich pack' sie im Februar unabhngig von dem Aufwand! )
Einfach kann ich nicht verstehen, was ich falsch mache?!
Hoffe, dass ich ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik von euch bekomme. 
Ich heie Kiril, aber ihr knnt mich auch Kiko nennen. :Grinnnss!: 

P.S. Mein "Bekenntnis" mge  zweideutig verstanden werden, denn ich bin noch frustriert. :Wand:

----------


## Inelein

Eigentlich passt das auch zu Vorklinik-Lust, aber da es mit Lernen zu tun hat  :Grinnnss!:  :
Bei mir ist heute irgendwie der Anatomieknoten geplatzt, heute im Zug und jetzt seit ich daheim bin, geht das Lernen richtig gut voran, hab heute mehr geschafft als in der ganzen letzten Woche... sehe endlich etwas Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Juhu!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

> Eigentlich passt das auch zu Vorklinik-Lust, aber da es mit Lernen zu tun hat  :
> Bei mir ist heute irgendwie der Anatomieknoten geplatzt, heute im Zug und jetzt seit ich daheim bin, geht das Lernen richtig gut voran, hab heute mehr geschafft als in der ganzen letzten Woche... sehe endlich etwas Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Juhu!


Hey das is der Frust Thread, hr auf so frhlig zu sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Ich wollte euch ja nur motivieren, dass nach langer Frustphase auch wieder gute Zeiten kommen knnen  :bhh:

----------


## dos

> Guten Abend liebe Medizinstudenten , ich bin im 3. Semester in Berlin, aber bin in letzter Zeit mehr oder weniger frustriert wegen den Prfungen.
> Erstens will ich mich ber mich  beschweren, weil ich Schwierigkeiten mit einigen Klausuren habe. (Ich bin  kein Muttersprachler, aber man sagt, meine Deutschkenntisse seien berdurchschnittlich.)
> Jetzt kommt es zu den Beschwerden. Heute hab' ich erfahren, dass ich in der Psychoklausur durchgefallen bin. Die erste Reaktion wre - "Du kriegst es beim nchsten Mal hin." Aber ich verweigere daran zu glauben, dass das passiert. Ich habe mehr als meine Kollegen fr die Klausur gekreuzt, aber es hat nicht klappt?!!! Und jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht zu doof und gedchtnisschwach bin. (Sozio und Biochemie aus dem 2. sind auch nachzuholen, aber ich pack' sie im Februar unabhngig von dem Aufwand! )
> Einfach kann ich nicht verstehen, was ich falsch mache?!
> Hoffe, dass ich ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik von euch bekomme. 
> Ich heie Kiril, aber ihr knnt mich auch Kiko nennen.
> 
> P.S. Mein "Bekenntnis" mge  zweideutig verstanden werden, denn ich bin noch frustriert.


Vielleicht hast du nicht mehr gelernt als andere? In Berlin gibts genug Lackaffen, die mit ihren Partys und Saufgelagen rumprahlen, in Wirklichkeit aber ganz kleine Nummer sind, die sich zuhause einschlieen und sogar in den Ferien durchlernen. Lass dich von solchen Hornochsen nicht einschchtern.

Mein Tipp fr Psycho: lern nicht so viel. Lies dir die Medi-Learn-Skripte zweimal durch. Arbeite einmal die Schwarze Reihe durch und eine Woche vor der Klausur schnappst du dir die MediSkript-CD aus der Bibliothek und kreuzt jeden Abend 120 Psycho-Fragen (2 alte Examina). Weil lernen ist ja lblich, kreuzen bringt aber mehr!

----------


## MisterXYZ

Lerne gerade fr das zweite Testat (obere, untere und Rumpf). Habe das Gefhl das ich kaum voran komme und wenn ich das Tempo so beibehalte noch nicht mal einmal den Sobotta (also die Kapitel) durch habe  :peng: . Testat ist in 3 Wochen und sitze aktuell 5-6 Stunden in der Bib. Wenn ich am nchsten Tag wieder lerne, hab ich das Gefhl alles vom Vortag wieder vergessen zu haben  :Blush: . 
Hattet ihr einen "Trick" wie ihr euch die ganzen schei Begriffe ins Hirn ballern konntet?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast09012019

Ich hab immer schn brav mit Assoziationen gearbeitet und mir Eselsbrcken gebaut..

----------


## Jemine

> Lerne gerade fr das zweite Testat (obere, untere und Rumpf). Habe das Gefhl das ich kaum voran komme und wenn ich das Tempo so beibehalte noch nicht mal einmal den Sobotta (also die Kapitel) durch habe . Testat ist in 3 Wochen und sitze aktuell 5-6 Stunden in der Bib. Wenn ich am nchsten Tag wieder lerne, hab ich das Gefhl alles vom Vortag wieder vergessen zu haben . 
> Hattet ihr einen "Trick" wie ihr euch die ganzen schei Begriffe ins Hirn ballern konntet?


Lerngruppen bilden, mit anderen ber die Thematik SPRECHEN. Erzhlt euch gegenseitig, wo welcher Muskel langluft, wie er innerviert wird, wie dieser und jener Sachverhalt ist, gegenseitig abfragen. Dabei bt ihr gleich schon ein wenig die Prfungssituation und lernt die Fachbefriffe sicher auszusprechen! Dabei merkt man dann auch meistens, dass doch viel mehr als gedacht hngen geblieben ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## saipro

> Lerne gerade fr das zweite Testat (obere, untere und Rumpf). Habe das Gefhl das ich kaum voran komme und wenn ich das Tempo so beibehalte noch nicht mal einmal den Sobotta (also die Kapitel) durch habe . Testat ist in 3 Wochen und sitze aktuell 5-6 Stunden in der Bib. Wenn ich am nchsten Tag wieder lerne, hab ich das Gefhl alles vom Vortag wieder vergessen zu haben . 
> Hattet ihr einen "Trick" wie ihr euch die ganzen schei Begriffe ins Hirn ballern konntet?


Ich habe in Gieen das 2. Testat im Sommersemester machen mssen, also ohne Weihnachtsferien und dann nur 4 Wochen zeit gehabt.
Ich fand es auch extrem schwer und hab eigentlich diese 4 Wochen nichts anderes gemacht als Lernen von morgens bis Abends. Das ganze hat mich so gernervt, dass ich kurz davor war das Studium wieder zu schmeien.
Hat aber dann am Ende doch geklappt.
Da du ja beim Tischdozenten haben wirst, solltest du dort auch nachfragen was der/diejenige hren will im Testat, also ob Hand- und Fumuskeln wirklich so interesant sind, was du zum M. Errector spinae wissen musst, etc.
Hilft aber im Endeffekt nur durchhalten, ab dem 2. Semester wird die Anatomie besser!
Schade ist nur, dass bei der Evaluation am Ende vom 1. Semester stets abgelehnt wird, das 2. Testat in ein Testat fr obere und ein weiteres fr untere Extremitt zu zerlegen,

----------


## Inelein

Schon wieder seit zwei Stunden am Anatomie lernen... luft gut, auch wenn ich lieber was anderes machen wrde  :was ist das...?:

----------


## yzBastian

> Schon wieder seit zwei Stunden am Anatomie lernen... luft gut, auch wenn ich lieber was anderes machen wrde


Tust du ja gerade... ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

Ist doch zum  :kotzen: . da hab ich mal ein richtig schn langes Wochenende, an dem ich so richtig viel Lernen wollte! Und jetzt bin ich krank :was ist das...?:  Dabei wollt ich heut und morgen das ganze Nierenzeugs durcharbeiten, aber so wies mir heut geht wird das nie was. Dabei ist ein oder sogar zwei Tage so gut wie nichts lernen berhaupt nicht eingeplant!!  :Keks:   In drei Wochen ist schon die Klausur...

----------


## konstantin

Habe heute mit der Vorbrereitung fuer das Embryologietestat begonnen, bin aber ebenfalls ziemlich verschnupft und heiser, was nicht wirklich gut ist, da ich lerne indem ich es immer wieder runterbete.  ::-oopss: 

Naja, Freitag ist das Testat, wird schon irgendwie hinhauen, auch wenn ich momentan noch die Meiose und Mitose wiederhole und vom ganzen Rest ueberhaupt keine Ahnung habe. Vielleicht sollte ich naechstes Semester mal die Vorlesungen besuchen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Man... Histo darf ich am Dienstag nochmal machen, weil's so schn war...und mit Anatomie komm ich auch grad gar nicht voran...dabei ist Becken/Bein so viel...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Man... Histo darf ich am Dienstag nochmal machen, weil's so schn war...und mit Anatomie komm ich auch grad gar nicht voran...dabei ist Becken/Bein so viel...


Jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier.....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Bei uns waren die Anatomen beim Becken-Bein-Testat sehr erbost darber, dass alle Bio gelernt hatten  ::-oopss:  
Hab beim Beckenbodenmeister persnlich dann mein miges Wissen ber den Beckenboden beweisen men und es trotzdem irgendwie geschafft!  :Woow: 
Viel Glck fr Histo morgen!

----------


## Elena1989

Biochemie is schrecklich.. Bin von 08.30 bis mindestens 17 Uhr (manmchmal auch 18 Uhr an der Uni) und wenn ichd ann heimkomme bin ich unmotiviert und hab keine Lust mehr, neben der Vorbereitung fr den nchsten Tag noch irgendetwas zu lernen.
Smtliche Zyklen, die ich vor ner Woche schon mal brav auswendig gelernt habe sind wieder vllig aus meinem Gehirn verschwunden und da herrscht momentan nur so eine vage Vorstellung von allem.
Hab die Klausur nchste Woche schon so gut wie abgeschrieben, das wird nie was...  :Traurig: 

Jaja, ich wei.. ich sollte dann halt jeden Abend lernen bis um elf oder zwlf, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht konzentrieren... Das is echt zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Rabbit80

Ab in die Ecke mit den Histo-Unterlagen......kann grad kein Gewebezeugs mehr sehen.....
Da ich erst am spten Nachmittag zum Testat antreten darf, vertreib ich mir doch ein wenig die Zeit  :Grinnnss!: ....wird schon schiefgehen ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

ch wnsch dir viel erfolg, rabbit!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Und rabbit, wie ist es gelaufen? Ich hatte ja heute auch den 2. Histo-Versuch...Naja, zumindest die Diagnose ist richtig. Nun brauch ich nur noch 12 Punkte und hoffe auf einen gndigen Korrektor. Jemine, wer ist denn der Beckenbodenmeister?
Ich gnn mir zur Feier des Tages heut mal den Fu. Im Ganzen. Spannend.

----------


## Jemine

Hoffe, Histo hat fr dich geklappt!
Beckenbodenmeister ist natrlich Rothktter persnlich.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

morgen letzte histo prfung...urgh...sehr nervig...

(dafr ab morgen um 15h semesterferien  :Party: )

----------


## LaTraviata

Um Histo beneide ich Dich nicht (dafr gedckte Daumen!!!), um das nachfolgende aber umso mehr... dreieinhalb Wochen noch  ::-oopss: !

----------


## Saphira.

oh man heute Mittag steht die Anatomieabschlussklausur an... mein schnes Wissens aus dem Prpkurs vor Weihnachten hat sich ber die Ferien verflchtigt und in den wenigen Tagen die ich jetzt Zeit hatte, das nochmal aufzufrischen, ist auch nicht so viel hngen geblieben wie wnschenswert gewesen wre... oh man und dann meint einer der Professoren noch zu unseren Semestersprechern dass die Klausur dieses Jahr so richtig schwer ist... na super!  :Nixweiss: 

Jemand ne Ahnung wo man sich ne fette Portion Glck besorgen kann?

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen! wird bestimmt gut gehn!

----------


## DerSalamander

Meine Daumen sind auch fr dich gedrckt, Saphira! Auf dass net allzu viele Fragen vom Wennemuth kommen ;)

----------


## Saphira.

Danke! Darauf hoffe ich auch... aber ich frchte er hat bestimmt wieder einen grozgigen Beitrag zur Klausur geleistet.   :Oh nee...: 

Wie lufts denn bei euch im Ersten? Habt ihr euch schon an die Homburger Luft gewhnt?   ::-winky:

----------


## Rhiannon

Drck auch allen die Daumen!
(Hab ja sonst dank "Schonen Sie sich morgen, tun sie berhaupt nichts" nix zu tun auer nebenher Chemie wiederholen)

----------


## DerSalamander

> Danke! Darauf hoffe ich auch... aber ich frchte er hat bestimmt wieder einen grozgigen Beitrag zur Klausur geleistet.  
> 
> Wie lufts denn bei euch im Ersten? Habt ihr euch schon an die Homburger Luft gewhnt?


Naja, ich bin ja Saarlnder und wollte nach Homburg, von daher wusst ich ja auf was ich mich einlasse ;) Zumindest mal, was den Ort angeht ;)
Ach, ich glaub bei uns allen lufts ganz gut, aber wir haben ja auch noch nicht wirklich was geleistet. Ich mein, die Termi-Klausur ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoll, Bio haben die faulen Profs uns allen den Schein geschenkt und jetzt mit Chemie sind wir zum ersten Mal mit so richtigen Klausuren konfrontiert (jaja, ich wei, richtige Klausur ist im Vergleich zu den noch kommenden Fchern auch bertrieben), aber jetzt nach der ersten Teilklausur, wo eigentlich fast ausschlielich Altfragen drankamen, hat sich die Angst vor Chemie auch gelegt.  :Blush:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Und zum zweiten Mal durch Histo gefallen... Ach man, was soll ich denn noch anders machen?

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein..das tut mir leid fr dich!
woran lags denn?
vielleicht kannst du auch mal mit deinem prof reden und ihm deinen fall schildern. vielleicht hat er gute ratschlge fr dich!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Morgen werd ich erstmal Einsicht in die Klausur nehmen. Mir haben einfach 2 Punkte gefehlt. Mit meinem Prof. werde ich auch mal reden, mal sehen, ob das was bringt. Aber danke fr deine lieben Worte.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

@ Sternenprinzessin:
Die richtige Diagnose ist schonmal da, das ist doch wunderbar! Nicht aufgeben!!! Also hat es wahrscheinlich an den Zeichnungen/Beschriftungen gelegen. Hast du alles beschriftet? Schnittrichtung und Frbung erkannt? Bei der Diagnosebegrndung alles stehen, was du auch gezeichnet hast?
Schau dir die Klausur an und lass dir genau erklren, warum du auf dies oder jenes keine Punkte bekommen hast und wie du das anders zeichnen solltest. Und blo nicht abwimmeln lassen... Weit du denn, wer deine Prparate korrigiert hat?
Viel Erfolg, du packst das!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich werd mich morgen frh mit Frau Gerlach unterhalten und mal fragen, was ich anders machen soll. 2 Punkte ist halt wirklich rgerlich... Wer meine Klausur, kontrolliert hat, wei ich nicht, werde ich hoffentlich morgen erfahren. Besteht denn berhaupt noch eine Chance, das Ding im dritten Anlauf zu bestehen oder soll ich mich mental schonmal auf nchstes Jahr einstellen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> zu bestehen oder soll ich mich mental schonmal auf nchstes Jahr einstellen?


Na klar, das wichtige ist halt vorher keine Punkte zu verschenken, also mit Diagnose+Begrndung+Frbung+Schnittrichtung+bersi  cht+Beschriftung
biste doch schon durch, alles andere (Detail+Beschriftung)ist dann Zusatz, ich drcke die Daumen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich knnt kotzen. Ich bin doch tatschlich nur durchgefallen, weil sich die Dozenten der beiden Kurse nicht einig werden, was als Gewebe gewertet wird und was nicht. Und mein Korrektor hat sich beim Parallelkurs erkundigt, in dem gesagt wurde, das dieses spezielle Gewebe nicht gewertet wird. In unserem Kurs haben sie uns erklrt, es wird gewertet.
Hab jetzt erstmal eine Mail an meinen Kursleiter geschickt... So ein Theater. Aber in der Diagnose hatte ich immerhin 8/10.

----------


## Jemine

Ach ja, leidiges Thema, das Problem hatten bei uns auch einige  :grrrr....:  Wer hat korrigiert? In so einem Fall wrd ich weiterhin am Ball bleiben, das kanns ja echt nicht sein. Bei wem hattest du denn Kurs? Wenn die Herrschaften sich da nichtmal von vornherein absprechen knnen (ich kapier es nicht, so ein Theater gibt's doch stndig), drfte es ja eigentlich nicht zu deinem Nachteil gewertet werden. 
Ich drck die Daumen

----------


## lio

Nur noch zweieinhalb Stunden bis zur Organikklausur. Hab am Mittwoch erfahren, dass die Altklausuren berhaupt nicht mit den aktuellen Klausuren zu tun haben. Gestern Abend wollte ich noch ein Sachen wiederholen und hatte echt alles vergessen - selbst die einfachsten Reaktionsmechanismen. Hab irgendwie das Gefhl, dass in der Klausur genau meine Lcken drankommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## altalena

@ lio: Ich drck die Daumen.... hab von einigen gehrt, dass AC ja dieses Semester vergleichsweise harmlos war.... vielleicht sind die Chemiker bei OC ja auch gndig...... also, Augenzu und durch, das packste!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ lio: Viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

@lio: Drck die Daumen!

----------


## leofgyth77

die daumen sind gedrckt!

ich wnsche euch allen ein schnes we (:

----------


## DeSeal

Eigentlich wollt ich hier nie posten, jetzt isses nach nur einem Semester doch so weit  :Frown: 

Gestern hatte ich Muskeltestat, dass ich ziemlich glorreich selbst vergeigt hatte. Meine erste negative Prfung berhaupt (abgesehen vom schlechten Abi, aber selbst das hab ich ja immerhin bestanden ^^).
Naja, wer behauptet, dass im dorsalen Unterarm hauptschlich Flexoren sind, fllt auch gerechtfertigt durch.

Praktischerweise war ja gleich heute schon das erste Nachtestat. Besser htte man ja einen Nachtermin auch nicht legen knnen, auer vielleicht direkt am Anschluss an den Ersttermin  :Nixweiss: 

Meine Nervositt plus ein miserabel gelaunter Prfer haben ihr briges zum Misserfolg des zweiten Termins getan.
Jetzt darf ich gleich nach den Ferien nochmal ran, also ist krftiges Lernen angesagt... Aber erst muss ich mich mal ein paar Tage entspannen.
Hat jemand Tipps zum Muskeln lernen? Bei mir scheitert es denke ich hauptschlich an der Orientierung am Prparat. Hab mir sogar schon berlegt, ob ich mal in meiner heimatnahen Uniklinik anfrage, ob ich mal einen Vormittag nochmal alles an einem Prparat durchgehen darf...
Sollte ich jemals soweit kommen, mich fr eine Fachrichtung zu entscheiden: Nie und Nimmer mache ich ein operatives Fach!!!

Beste Alpengre

DeSeal

----------


## Inelein

Montag ist mal wieder Zwischenklausur des Moduls angesagt... und ich muss noch so viel lernen... bh  :Keks:

----------


## perro

> ein miserabel gelaunter prfer


klingt nach dem kleinen dicken, der immer ganz schnell rot im gesicht wird  :Big Grin:  oder?

@ Deseal: sei nicht zu deprimiert.... bei welchen prfern warst du denn?? welche region hast du? 1 frage ist doch immer aus der eigenen region! die 3 pkt musst du einfach unbedingt einsacken!
zur orientierung am prparat kann ich nicht so viel sagen... man muss halt jede einzelne gelegenheit nutzen sich die prparat anzuschauen und erklren zu lassen... aber ich wei das bringt dir jetzt auch nix mehr, der kurs is ja vorbei  :Frown:  aus welchem buch lernst du?  der platzer is da ja mal mega schlecht zur orienierung am prparat. leih dir ber die ferien mal den prometheus, rohen, sobotta oder sonstige bcher aus, damit du ein gefhl bekommst, wo was liegen sollte.

ich drck dir die daumen, dass du in der nachprfung die dt. professorin bekommst ;) da klappts bestimmt!!
und jetzt nimm dir 1 woche frei (hast ja genug zeit), denk nicht dran und dann geb vollgas!  :Top:

----------


## Gast09012019

DeSeal: such dir doch einen Fotoatlas, evtl. in der Bib und merk dir die Reihenfolge genau, dann kannst du am Prparat durchzhlen und kannst dir sicher sein das du den richtigen Muskel erwischt hast ;)

Ich glaub in der DR gibts auch Videos zu den Prparaten, wrd ich mir evtl. auch anschaun..

----------


## DeSeal

Nee, ich hatte in beiden Testaten keine Frage aus der eigenen Region leider :-/ kurze Nackenmuskulatur ist vllt auch zu einfach! Und im Nachtestat prft DIE deutsche Professorin. Ich hoffe, das verheisst nichts schlechtes.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass ich den Stoff im groen und ganzen beherrsche. Heut bekam ich z.B. zwei Punkte Abzug, weil ich den Pars abdominalis vom Pectoralis major an der "vorderen Rektusscheide" und nicht "am vorderen Blatt der Rektusscheide" hab entspringen lassen. Find ich wirklich arg kleinlich  :Nixweiss:  Und letztlich hat mir nur ein Punkt gefehlt.

Was solls, nchstes mal wird es besser

----------


## Tarwah

Ahhhh  :Frown: 
Mich nervt das alles sooooooooo!  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Frisko

Baaaah, in 1,5 Wochen Bio und in 2 Wochen Physik. Ich kann nix. Und will scheinbar nix knnen. Motivation, wo isse...

----------


## FipFlip

> Baaaah, in 1,5 Wochen Bio und in 2 Wochen Physik. Ich kann nix. Und will scheinbar nix knnen. Motivation, wo isse...


Das ist doch gut zu schaffen  :Nixweiss: 

Nchste Woche 4 Prfungen in 3 Tagen, unter anderem Extremitten Testat  :kotzen:

----------


## Inelein

Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich es bis Montag niemals schaffe alles zu lernen...
Anatomie ist einfach so viel (ich muss noch Schultergrtel und Obere Extremitt lernen den Rest kann ich einigermaen...) und ich hab deshalb mit Histo, Biochemie und Physio des Bewegungsapparates noch gar nicht angefangen... ganz zu schweigen vom anderen Modulteil "Blut", was zugegeben nicht so schwer sein drfte, mal anschauen sollte ich es mir aber trotzdem. Ich knnt grad nur kotzen  :kotzen:

----------


## konstantin

Inelein: Kopf hoch! So ging's mir vor der Allg. Anatomie-Klausur auch, und ich habe trotzdem bestanden - und das, ohne Ahnung vom Kopf oder Bein zu haben.  :Knuddel:

----------


## Inelein

Ist ja erst noch die Zwischenklausur, die ich noch nicht bestehen muss, sondern Punkte holen kann... das Problem ist eher, dass ich durch den Modellstudiengang ja zum Modul "Bewegungsapparat" nicht nur die Makroskopische Anatomie lernen muss, sondern auch die Histologie, Biochemie und Physiologie dazu - die letzteren hab ich aber wegen der Stoffflle von Anatomie bisher total vernachlssigt. Was ich jetzt mal nachholen werde  :Keks:

----------


## LaTraviata

War eine Bombenklausur heute... NICHT!
Alle Semester haben gesagt, das A und O seien die Altklausuren, prinzipiell hat sich das auch, hatte man sich die ausgedruckt und mal nher betrachtet, auch besttigt. Schn, dass es heute ganz anders kam und ich mir letzte Woche locker Physik, Bio, Biochemie oder Anatomie in die Birne htte friemeln knnen - damit wre die Zeit effektiver genutzt gewesen  :Keks: .

Ich denke, da werde ich nchste Woche nochmal sitzen, auch wegen des Ehrgeizes, mehr Punkte herauszuholen..... das kann ich eigentlich besser, menno  :grrrr....: !

----------


## Hades

Was wars denn fr ne Klausur?

Ich schlag mich grad mit Chemie rum.. hab keine Lust mehr.. insbesondere weil ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nchsten Freitag nicht bestehe :/

----------


## Rettungshase

Faszinierend, um wieviel schlechter man mit einer Commotio cerebri lernt o.O

Ine: Vergiss das Blut nicht ; )

----------


## -Julchen-

Dummes Zeug, ich kanns nichtmehr sehn!!! Wer soll sich denn die ganzen kack Stoffwechselwege alle merken? Und dann auch noch das ganze Physiozeug! :kotzen:  Man bin ich froh, wenn die Klausur rum ist! Und mir grausts schon jetzt vorm Physikum, wenn ich das ganze Zeug und NOCH MEHR lernen muss! Wie soll denn das bitte gehen???? :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rettungshase

Armes Julchen. Dafr hast du's nicht mehr so lange, bis du es hinter dir hast : )
Auerdem hast du den ganzen Sch**, der im Physikum auf einen zukommt, zumindest irgendwann schon mal gehrt/gelernt/gesehen.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Was wars denn fr ne Klausur?
> 
> Ich schlag mich grad mit Chemie rum.. hab keine Lust mehr.. insbesondere weil ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nchsten Freitag nicht bestehe :/


Chemie I - Anorganik  :Grinnnss!: ... rgerlich, weil ich es wirklich konnte.. Rechnen, Ausgleichen, etc. Und dann werden da die hanebchensten Definitionen abgefragt, herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Keks: ! Und ja, sehen mag ich den ganzen Krempel auch nimmer.. irgendwann muss ja auch mal gut sein  :Meine Meinung: !

----------


## Hades

> Chemie I - Anorganik ... rgerlich, weil ich es wirklich konnte.. Rechnen, Ausgleichen, etc. Und dann werden da die hanebchensten Definitionen abgefragt, herzlichen Glckwunsch ! Und ja, sehen mag ich den ganzen Krempel auch nimmer.. irgendwann muss ja auch mal gut sein !


Bei der Anorganik mach ich mir nichtmal die groen Sorgen, der ist durch eine Aufgabe die immer vorkommt (nette Lewis-Strukturen zeichnen) immer gut zu machen.

Aber bei der Organik  :kotzen:

----------


## Inelein

So auf gehts gut gelaunt in die letzte Lernsession vor der Klausur - nochmal etwas Blut wiederholen und dann fr Makroskopische fit werden. Ich wnsch euch allen einen schnen Sonntag und meinen Mannheimer "Kolleginnen und Kollegen" viel Erfolg morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Humane

Neuro sucks ...

----------


## lilapple

Biochemie bringt mich um...  :Traurig:  ich meins ernst.. 
alles scheint so aussichtslos. ich acker jetzt schon den ganzen tag die medilearnskripte durch, aber wie soll man sich das alles merken? oh man, mein grter wunsch zu diesem semester wre echt der bc schein, aber der scheint grade echt sehr sehr weit weg..

----------


## leofgyth77

lilapple mir gibts auch immer so mit biochemie..und am ende wars dann immer ganz gut in der klausur. das packst du schon!
ich vergess halt immer alles wieder sofort, weils einfach 'n schei ist. aber wir lernen jetz schn brav biochemie weiter und dann freun wir uns riesig ber den schein!

----------


## Mr. Pink online

mein beileid ... ich hab auch noch 4 tage bis zur klausur und von biochemie ungefhr keine ahnung.

----------


## Elena1989

Oh ja... Biochemie...
Freitag ist Klausur, ich kann so gut wie gar nichts. In den Altklausuren kratze ich immer an den 50%, schade, dass man 66% braucht um zu bestehen.
Eine aussichtslose Geschichte....

Euch allen viel Erfolg!!!!

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Ists bei dir nicht auch so, dass du in Klausuren eher besser kreuzt? Du schaffst das!! Drck dir gaaanz fest die Daumen :Grinnnss!: !!
Aber ist schon komisch, wie das allen gleich geht mit der Biochemie... Ich sitz auch grad dran( habs mir dummerweise bis zum Schluss aufgehoben, weil ich dachte, dann vergess ich nicht soviel wieder, aber ich hab jetzt schn langsam keine Lust mehr, und da ist BC genau das Falsche...). Diese ganzen Synthese, Abbau und Stoffwechselwege- das kann sich doch kein Mensch mit allen Zwischenschritten und- produkten merken, oder?! Mittlerweile lern ich nurnoch Schlsselenzyme, die die reguliert werden und die Schritte, bei denen irgendwas essentielles fr den Vorgang gebildet wird, sonst dreh ich durch! Ich verwechsel das alles! Naja, werd jetzt mal Lipide, Cholesterin und Lipoproteine kreuzen und hoffe, dass das nicht all zu ernchternd wird :hmmm...: !

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Ists bei dir nicht auch so, dass du in Klausuren eher besser kreuzt? Du schaffst das!! Drck dir gaaanz fest die Daumen!!
> Aber ist schon komisch, wie das allen gleich geht mit der Biochemie... Ich sitz auch grad dran( habs mir dummerweise bis zum Schluss aufgehoben, weil ich dachte, dann vergess ich nicht soviel wieder, aber ich hab jetzt schn langsam keine Lust mehr, und da ist BC genau das Falsche...). Diese ganzen Synthese, Abbau und Stoffwechselwege- das kann sich doch kein Mensch mit allen Zwischenschritten und- produkten merken, oder?! Mittlerweile lern ich nurnoch Schlsselenzyme, die die reguliert werden und die Schritte, bei denen irgendwas essentielles fr den Vorgang gebildet wird, sonst dreh ich durch! Ich verwechsel das alles! Naja, werd jetzt mal Lipide, Cholesterin und Lipoproteine kreuzen und hoffe, dass das nicht all zu ernchternd wird!


Es ist leider keine Multiple-Choice Klausur. In Multiple-Choice bin in in Prfungsaituationen echt gut (hab hervorragendes Rateglck ;)), aber die Biochemie-Klausur ist leider frei zu formulieren. hab bisher sechs Altklausuren gemacht und war noch bei keiner auch nur in der Nhe der Bestehensgrenze. Auf die Dinge, die ich kann gibt's immer nur nen Punkt oder so. Echt frustrierend...

Die Biochemie scheint einfach ein Fach mit zu vielen Detaills zu sein! Das KANN man sich einfach nicht alles merken!! Und wer das kann muss ein Auerirdiacher oder so sein ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

in der letzten klausur hat bei uns ein drittsemester 95% gemacht....ich will ned wissen, was der alles gelernt hat oder ich will wissen, was zur hlle sein geheimnis ist, dass er sich den ganzen schei merken kann...
nja ich mach mal weiter hihi

----------


## Elena1989

> in der letzten klausur hat bei uns ein drittsemester 95% gemacht....ich will ned wissen, was der alles gelernt hat oder ich will wissen, was zur hlle sein geheimnis ist, dass er sich den ganzen schei merken kann...
> nja ich mach mal weiter hihi


Hmm... Auerirdischer!!  :Smilie: )

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal  :kotzen: 
Genetik fr BC-Klausur gelernt, 95% bei den Physikumsfragen gekreuzt - dann Stoffwechsel gelernt und was ist passiert: ich wei nichts mehr vom Genetikkram  :grrrr....: 
Nach Stoffwechsel kamen die Vitamine und Hormone und ihr ahnt es schon: ich kann mich nicht mehr an die gottverdammten Stoffwechselwege inkl. aller kleiner Coenzyme und was wei ich noch alles erinnern  :Nixweiss:  (und bei uns fragen sie vornehmlich Kleinkram in der Klausur)
Jetzt sind es noch exakt 7 Tage bis zur Klausur und ich fange wieder von vorne an: Genetik, dann Stoffwechsel und dann Hormone...
Mein Hirn ist ein so dermaenes Sieb  :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

ist bei mir auch immer so. deswegen muss ich immer wiederholen bis zum  :kotzen: 
aber jedes mal gehts ein bisschen besser..wirst sehn (:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ah - hatte ich ja noch ganz vergessen: bei uns gibt es ein POL-Seminar mit englischen Text zu "p53 und Warburg-Effekt etc." - natrlich ist der Inhalt des Textes Klausurstoff  :Wand:  (und das Ganze auch noch kurz vor der Klausur  :Keks: ). Dem Himmel sei Dank, dass ein netter Mitmensch den Text bersetzt hochgeladen hat und mir Freunde die wichtigsten Klausurfacts (so in 10 Stzen) gemailt haben. 
Ich frage mich nur wirklich, warum man das Erlernen von englischsprachigen Textinterpretationen unbedingt in das Fach BC und auch noch kurz vor eine riesen Klausur quetschen muss ???

Danke leofgyth77 fr die aufmunternden Worte! Ich lerne den Kram jetzt zum 3. Mal und vergesse es trotzdem innerhalb von Minuten wieder  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Inelein

Zwischenklausur war ein Gemetzel... naja ich geh heut Abend erstmal feiern, kein Bock mehr  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

So, 72% in der schwarzen Reihe gekreuzt, das reicht zum bestehen  :Top:  Und in den drei Altklausuren, die ich gemacht hab, kam zu dem Lipidthema genau zweimal eine Frage dran!! Wozu lern ich das dann eigentlich?!?! Wenigstens bin ich fr heut durch damit! Und morgen gehts dann mit der Leber und Gallenbiochemie weiter! Biotransformation ich komme... :kotzen:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich schlag mich grad mit Chemie rum.. hab keine Lust mehr.. insbesondere weil ich wahrscheinlich sowieso nchsten Freitag nicht bestehe :/


Schliee mich an. Aber langsam sollte ich wirklich mal bestehen, ist immerhin der dritte Turn jetzt.

----------


## Alchemist

Ist denn bei euch in HD die Biochemie-Klausur ausschlielich MC? Hier in Kln gibts ca. 50 Freitextaufgaben.

----------


## leofgyth77

das ist echt ein komisches gefhl, daheim rumzusitzen, whrend der rest des semesters ne klausur schreibt....

----------


## dos

> das ist echt ein komisches gefhl, daheim rumzusitzen, whrend der rest des semesters ne klausur schreibt....


musst ja nicht zuhause rumsitzen  :hmmm...: 

ich wrd mir kein kopf machen...ne auszeit is vllig in ordnung. haste jetzt deine klausuren auch aufs nchste semester verschoben. dachte das betrfe bei dir nur das physikum?!

----------


## flavos

> Ist denn bei euch in HD die Biochemie-Klausur ausschlielich MC? Hier in Kln gibts ca. 50 Freitextaufgaben.


Jep, wir haben ja ein integriertes Sytem, also Zellbio/Histo, Biochemie und Physio in einer Klausur mit insgesamt 90 MC-Fragen.

----------


## leofgyth77

> musst ja nicht zuhause rumsitzen 
> 
> ich wrd mir kein kopf machen...ne auszeit is vllig in ordnung. haste jetzt deine klausuren auch aufs nchste semester verschoben. dachte das betrfe bei dir nur das physikum?!


hab psych-soz verschoben, weil das genau der physikums-stoff ist. und ich denke es ist ganz gut, wenn ich vorm groen p noch ne kleine einstiegsprfung dann habe (:
ansonsten schreib ich am samstag noch biochemie mit und dann bin ich eh durch (:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ist denn bei euch in HD die Biochemie-Klausur ausschlielich MC? Hier in Kln gibts ca. 50 Freitextaufgaben.


Wir ham hier in HD doch dieses integrierte System. Da kommt in jeder Klausur alles dran, also Biochemie, Histo, Physio, Zellbio und Mikrobio oder Embryo. Und ja es sind 90 MC-Fragen, alles recht Physikumshnlich!

----------


## leofgyth77

ach gott..hab ich jetz keine lust auf biochemie praktikum...ich liebe ja schokolade wirklich sehr, aber 3 tafeln in 5 minuten ist einfach nur abartig. wo bleibt denn da der genuss!
aaaber...wenn ich das heute hinter mir hab, dann NIE WIEDER BIOCHEMIE-PRAKTIKUM!

----------


## Elena1989

> ach gott..hab ich jetz keine lust auf biochemie praktikum...ich liebe ja schokolade wirklich sehr, aber 3 tafeln in 5 minuten ist einfach nur abartig. wo bleibt denn da der genuss!
> aaaber...wenn ich das heute hinter mir hab, dann NIE WIEDER BIOCHEMIE-PRAKTIKUM!


3 Tafeln Schokolade in 5 Minuten? Erstens: Wie geht das? Zweitens: Was hat das mit Biochemie - Praktikum zu tun?

Ich hab dden Spa gestern schon abgeschlossen, nach 2,5 Wochen Blockpraktikum... (man, war das tzend)
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Klausur...

Ich wnsche dir viel Spa beim lezten Mal, es ist ein sehr schnes Gefhl, zu wissen, dass man NIE WIEDER ein Biochemie - Praktikum machen muss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja..wie das gehen soll, frag ich mich auch. ich werde es rausfinden. und wir mssen das machen, da wir den oralen glucose toleranz test durchfhren. durfte nur heute morgen zwischen 7 und 8 was essen und hab jetz schon wieder soooooooooooooooooooo hunger. wahrscheinlich grad, weil ich nix essen darf...
wann schreibt ihr denn klausur? wir drfen am samstag ran.

----------


## Jemine

Ihr sollt 3 Tafeln Schoki in 5 Minuten essen???? Und das zum Frhstck?!
Selstame Art und Weise einen Glucosetoleranztest durchzufhren^^ Guten Appetit noch...

----------


## Saphira.

Yes... nach 31 vorbereiteten Pathbiochemiereferate hab ich meine notwendigen 3 Referate alle gehalten! Morgen hock ich mich nochmal etwas rein und hr den anderen Referenten zu und dann gehts ab nach Hause zum Pathobiochemielernen fr die Klausur... und dann sind ab nchsten Dienstag EEEENDLICH SEMESTERFERIEN! :Top: 

Die schlechte Nachricht des Tages... Anatomie darf wohl ich nchstes Semster nochmal schreiben... es ist mir eine Ehre...

----------


## Elena1989

> ja..wie das gehen soll, frag ich mich auch. ich werde es rausfinden. und wir mssen das machen, da wir den oralen glucose toleranz test durchfhren. durfte nur heute morgen zwischen 7 und 8 was essen und hab jetz schon wieder soooooooooooooooooooo hunger. wahrscheinlich grad, weil ich nix essen darf...
> wann schreibt ihr denn klausur? wir drfen am samstag ran.


Na dann.. Guten Appetit.. Aber wenigstens hat das zumindest entfernt etwas mit Medizin zu tun. Wir haben in jedem Versuch nur die Extinktion von irgendwelchen Stoffen gemessen und hbshe Graphen gemalt. Mein Highlight war am Freitag im Bioenergetik Versuch, as wir vier Stunden lang alle 30 Sekunden  die Extinktion abgemessen haben.  Echt der Hit. Und vor allem mit soviel Lehrwert begleitet....

Also, viel Spa beim Schoki essen (ich ess ja auch sehr viel Schoki, aber 300g in 5 Minuten? Na Mahlzeit...) und viel Erfolg bei der Klausur. 
Unsere ist am Freitag.

----------


## maggi90w

> Wir haben in jedem Versuch nur die Extinktion von irgendwelchen Stoffen gemessen und hbshe Graphen gemalt


Macht man beim Glucosetoleranztest auch ;)

----------


## Elena1989

> Macht man beim Glucosetoleranztest auch ;)


Hm, tja.. in so einen Genuss kamen wir nicht.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber Glucosetoleranztest klingt immerhin nach einer gewissen Sinnhaftigkeit  :Grinnnss!: 

Naja, Fazit des Biochemie - Praktikums: stofflich hat es nix gebracht, aber ein Photometer kann ich jetzt bedienen  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

also, wir mussten doch nur 200g essen, ich habs aber nicht geschafft..immerhin fast 1,5 tafeln, aber ich htt sonst echt  :kotzen: 
aber mein wert ist auch kaum angestiegen, hatte also nicht den erhofften wert.
aaaaber..nie wieder biochemie praktikum!!!!

----------


## Sahni

Ein Glucosetoleranztest sollte man auch eher mit einem sen Getrnk durchfhren. Bis der Zucker der Schokolade aufgenommen ist, kann einwenig mehr zeit vergehen, als zB bei einem zuckertrunk, was dementsprechend den Blutzucker weniger ansteigen lsst.

----------


## leofgyth77

ja..man htte auch glucosewasser trinken knnen..aber das hat sich eklig angehrt hihi..und da ich schoki liebe, dachte ich, ich mach mal das. klare fehlentscheidung, aber aus fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich, nicht wahr (: ich hoffe, ich kann irgendwann wieder noisette schokolade essen ohne belkeit....

----------


## -Julchen-

Sagt mal, wer musste hier denn auch schon das ganze Aminosurezeug lernen? Also Synthese, Abbau, GOT, GPT und das alles. Wie habt ihr euch das alles gemerkt? Wo welches Molekl Aminogruppendonator ist und wo wie was angehngt wird?! Ich dreh mit der dummen Biochemie noch durch! Und das Schlimmste ist, das ich das ganze Physio und Histozeug schonwieder zur Hlfte vergessen hab... :Traurig:

----------


## leofgyth77

wir mussten/mssen das auch lernen...wieviel davon hngen geblieben ist, werd ich dann am samstag sehn. habs einfach versucht reinzupressen irgendwie.

----------


## Cuba_libre

Um mal meinen derzeitigen Facebook Status zu zitieren:

"Wenn mein Kind spter mal Anatomie mag, dann schick ich es erst durch den Mller-Gang und anschlieend kommt es in den Douglas-Raum!"

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: Mut zur Lcke! ;)

Bei uns steht das theoretisch auch im Stoff fr die Klausur morgen drin, aber da ich dazu in den Altklausuren noch nicht eine einzige Frage gesehen habe, hab ich's grozgig weggelassen. War zu sehr damit beschftigt den anderen Schmarrn zu lernen (und schaffs in den Altklausuren trotzdem nie ber 60%)

Ich finde, Biochemie lernen und Biochemie Klausuren sollten fakultativ werden ;) wie wr's mit nem Volksentscheid?  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich finde, Biochemie lernen und Biochemie Klausuren sollten fakultativ werden ;) wie wr's mit nem Volksentscheid?


Schliee mich dem Volksbegehren an, wenn es auch Chemie mit einschliet.  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

bin mit dabei! auch wenn ich am samstag hoffentlich meine letzte biochemie-klausur ever geschrieben hab (physikum grenz ich mal aus....)

----------


## Elena1989

@Rihannon: Aber selbstverstndlich  :Grinnnss!: 

@leo: Wie viele Biochemie - Klausuren habt ihr denn? Wir haben nur eine (Also, ich hab hchstwahrscheinlich mehrere, aber das ist ne andere GEschichte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

wir haben 4. biochemie geht ber 2 semester und pro semester sinds zwei.
man muss in 3 klausuren 150% erreichen, und sollte man dies schon in den drei ersten klausuren erreicht haben, muss man in der letzten 33% erreichen. sonst muss man in ne mndliche prfung und sollte man da nicht gut genug sein, wird man nicht zum physikum zugelassen. find ich total arschig. weil ich bin ber 175% und darf mich jetz noch mit dem schei rumschlagen, dass ich da auch wirklich die 33% bekomm....doofes system, meiner meinung nach. wir sind doch alt genug, dass wir selber entscheiden knnen auf welche klausuren wir lernen und auf welche nicht...

----------


## Elena1989

> wir haben 4. biochemie geht ber 2 semester und pro semester sinds zwei.
> man muss in 3 klausuren 150% erreichen, und sollte man dies schon in den drei ersten klausuren erreicht haben, muss man in der letzten 33% erreichen. sonst muss man in ne mndliche prfung und sollte man da nicht gut genug sein, wird man nicht zum physikum zugelassen. find ich total arschig. weil ich bin ber 175% und darf mich jetz noch mit dem schei rumschlagen, dass ich da auch wirklich die 33% bekomm....doofes system, meiner meinung nach. wir sind doch alt genug, dass wir selber entscheiden knnen auf welche klausuren wir lernen und auf welche nicht...


Das klingt merkwrdig. Wie errechnen sich denn dann die Prozente? Werden die Prozentwerde der einzelnen Klausuren zusammengezhlt? Vor allem insgesamt 4 Biochemie - Klausuren finde ich echt heftig.

Wir haben wie gesagt nur eine Klausur, Biochemie Vorlesung geht zwar ber das 3. und 4. Semester, aber die ist mit den Biochemikern zusammen (das find ich besonders genial  :Grinnnss!: ) und unsere Klausur ist am Anschluss des Praktikums und wir mssen 66% erreichen um zu bestehen. (Was ich wiederum echt bescheuert finde, in JEDEM anderen Fach sind es 60%, aber in BIochemie 66%.. Echt nett)

Jaja, das Thema alt genug. Ich komm mir auch manchnmal vor wie in einer Krabbelgruppe. Wir hatten jetzt fr das Praktikum ja die Pflicht ein Protokoll anzufertigen (und jeder musste es schn selber schreiben und durfte es sich nicht von den anderen Mitgliedern der Gruppe kopieren). Und wir hatten tatschlich zwei Betreuer, die am nchsten Tag in der Nachbesprechung die Protokolle kontrolliert haben und wenn sie es unbersichtlich fanden, haben sie die Unterschrift verweigert und diese erst geleistet, wenn man das Protokoll nochmal ordentlich abgeschrieben hatte... Ist ner Freundin von mir passiert und das finde ich bei ber 20 Jhrigen doch auch ein bisschen.. naja... sagen wir albern...

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, die prozente werden dann zusammengezhlt.
bei uns sind so auch so pingelig mit dem schei protokoll gewesen..also eigentlich nur unsere gruppenleiterin. war echt zum kotzen...12 seiten protkoll, immer prinzip und alles dabei und dann hat man alles richtig und eine einheit falsch geschrieben, und schon hat man die unterschrift nicht. das praktikum war schon schlimm genug, aber diese frau hats einfach nur noch zur hlle gemacht!

----------


## -Julchen-

> @Julchen: Mut zur Lcke! ;)
> 
> Ich finde, Biochemie lernen und Biochemie Klausuren sollten fakultativ werden ;) wie wr's mit nem Volksentscheid?


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: aber sowas von = D 
Und ich denk so mach ichs auch! Mir die wirklich allerwichtigsten Reaktionen merken und alles andre... tsss... wenn das gefragt wird, kann ich eben auch nix machen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach und zum Thema Protokolle und alt genug: Ich hab mein letztes Biochemieprotokoll zurckbekommen mit der Begrndung, ich habe die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten, die im Skript vorGESCHLAGEN wurde! Mal ehrlich, ich muss doch mit dem Protokoll aufs mndliche Physikum lernen :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Und bei uns haben einige ihr Testat nicht bekommen, weil sie keinen Antwortsatz zu einer Berechnung geschrieben haben!
Mein Glck war, dass ich auf ein gesondertes Blatt als berschrift "Berechnung der Konzentrationen von ...:" notiert hatte, drunter die Berechnungen gelistet waren und das Ergebnis unterstrichen war. Da war der Herr Korrektor wohl gndig.
Im brigen korrigiert sehr oft der gleiche meine Protokolle und den hat es bisher nie interessiert. Wir haben schon vermutet, dass er es nicht mal durchliest sondern auch den Seiten verteilt willkrlich ein paar Haken macht.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

Das ist doch so lcherlich! 
Wir hatten in jedem Versuch jemand anderen und nur zwei haben die Protokolle interessiert (glcklicherweise). Ne Freundin von mir hat eben ihre Unterschrift nicht bekommen, weil sie die Fragen, die in der Anleitung zustzlich drin standen nicht ordentlich hintereinander aufgelistet hatte, sondern dazwischen geschrieben hatte und der Korrigierende das unbersichtlich war. Sie hat die Unterschrift dann aber bekommen, nachdem sie die Fragen noch mal schn suberlich auf einem Extrablatt abgeschrieben hat. 
Ich finde sowas albern und unntig. Ist aber trstlich, dass das offenbar auch an anderen Unis so abgedreht zugeht  :Grinnnss!: 

@Julchen: Richtige Einstellung! Morgen steht meine BIochemie-Hlle an. Wenn da nicht sehr viele Standard-Fragen kommen, hab ich zwar keine Chance, aber naja.. Auf ins Vergngen! Und danach sind: FERIEN!!!!

----------


## dos

> Ach und zum Thema Protokolle und alt genug: Ich hab mein letztes Biochemieprotokoll zurckbekommen mit der Begrndung, ich habe die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten, die im Skript vorGESCHLAGEN wurde! Mal ehrlich, ich muss doch mit dem Protokoll aufs mndliche Physikum lernen


an jeder uni haben se den biochemikern ins hirn geschissen, dafr muss es einen grund geben....

----------


## Strodti

In Marburg sind die Biochemiker friedlich  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Jemine

> In Marburg sind die Biochemiker friedlich


Die scheinen dann aber die Ausnhame zu sein^^

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Wie war Biochemie?? Hab gaaaanz fest die Daumen gedrckt :Knuddel:

----------


## McDbel

> Die scheinen dann aber die Ausnhame zu sein^^


Nein...in Giessen hat man auch keine Probleme mit dieser Menschenart  :Grinnnss!:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## saipro

> Nein...in Giessen hat man auch keine Probleme mit dieser Menschenart


Ich find die Giessener auch sehr gut. Einfache Klausuren und bis auf das Praktikum auch gute Lehrveranstalltungen.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Elena: Wie war Biochemie?? Hab gaaaanz fest die Daumen gedrckt


Danke  :Grinnnss!: 

War nicht so berrauschend, wieder mal ganz andere Schwerpunkte als sonst (fand ich jedenfalls). Im Grunde genommen nicht schwierig, aber es ist eben immer so weitgefchert und leider trafs heute sehr viele meiner Lcken.

Ich denke, ich habe so zwischen 55% und 60%, schade, dass man 66% braucht (und die habe ich auf keinen Fall, die htte ich, wenn alles, was ich hingeschrieben habe richtig ist, und das ist es auf keinen Fall!)

Aber was soll's, ich war darauf eingestellt. Auf ein Neues im Juni! 

LG
Elena

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drcke die daumen, dass es 67% werden! ich hab immer ein schlechtes gefhl bei biochemie und bin dann doch immer besser als gedacht..hoffe, dir gehts auch so!
so, ich wiederhol noch eine vl...dann geh ich auf nen geburtstag. morgen frh dann die restlichen vl und dann ab in die klausur (: und dann in die ferien

----------


## -Julchen-

Ach das werden bestimmt 67% ! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Und wenns "nur" 66 werden, passts auch noch! 
Gib auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn die Ergebnisse da sind! Bis dahin weiter Daumen drcken! 
Ich werd hier langsam echt gaga, bin jetzt dann demnchst durch mit dem Stoff, noch Gerinnung und n bissl Embryo-Plazenta und Keimscheiben und so. Dann gehts ans Wiederholen und davor grausts mir jetzt schon, nachdem ich heut einfach so mal n paar Immunfragen gekreuzt hab und die Hlfte wieder vergessen hab... Wenn das berall so luft, reicht mir meine eingeplante Wiederholungszeit garnicht! Ich hab ja nichts gegen Lcken, man kann und muss schlielich nicht alles wissen, aber so viele Lcken trau ich mich nicht zu haben!  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LaTraviata

> In Marburg sind die Biochemiker friedlich


Das kann ich nur so besttigen, da bekommt man im ersten Lust auf das Fach, ohne Witz!
Viel schlimmer ist Bio... dieser ganze Cyto-Kleinkram und ich kann ihn nicht behalten.. riesige Baustelle direkt neben Physik... Sozio habe ich gekonnt ignoriert und werde dies auch weiterhin bis zur Klausur tun. Entweder es reicht, oder halt nicht. Boah... Ferien, ich freue mich darauf... two more weeks to go!

----------


## Rabbit80

> Viel schlimmer ist Bio... dieser ganze Cyto-Kleinkram und ich kann ihn nicht behalten.. riesige Baustelle direkt neben Physik...


Schlag mich auch grad mit Biozeugs rum......Dienstag ist Klausur - bis dahin muss ich irgendwie was reinbekommen .... Megabaustelle ist bei mir die Organik in Chemie, hab keinen Plan mehr und auf die Nachklausur bin ich auch net grad so scharf drauf ..... :Wand: 
Am Freitag Chemie, dann ab nchster Woche Physikpraktikum + Tutorium, bis endlich am 4 Mrz die Ferien beginnen. 
Naja aus den Ferien wird wohl auch nix -> KPP und Lernen frs Muskeltestat, sonst kein Prppkurs :grrrr....: 

Dann noch einen erfolgreichen Lernsonntag....guten Start in die neue Woche

----------


## LaTraviata

Oi Rabbit, dann drcke ich mal die Daumen. Lerne Cyto jetzt aus der DR Anatomie, unfassbar gut und "knapp" erklrt im Vergleich zu unserem hunderte Folien starken Schinken aus der VL. 

Physik wird ab 19 Uhr in der Lerngruppe erledigt. Sozio muss kurzfristig- wenn berhaupt - in meine Gyri diffundieren. 

Finde ich krass, dass doch recht schnell mit dem Mythos drei Monate Ferien aufgerumt wurde. Ich muss auch in den Ferien (neben Arbeit und Fortbildung) eine Hausarbeit fr Psycho schreiben und dann noch Anatomie (Bewegungsapparat, Grundlagen ZNS und Abdomen) fr das Grundlagentestat lernen, daher hoffe ich einfach mal, dass der Hase so weiterluft und ich alles im ersten Anlauf bestehe...

Dir auch weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen am Dienstag!

----------


## Inelein

> Und bei uns haben einige ihr Testat nicht bekommen, weil sie keinen Antwortsatz zu einer Berechnung geschrieben haben!
> Mein Glck war, dass ich auf ein gesondertes Blatt als berschrift "Berechnung der Konzentrationen von ...:" notiert hatte, drunter die Berechnungen gelistet waren und das Ergebnis unterstrichen war. Da war der Herr Korrektor wohl gndig.
> Im brigen korrigiert sehr oft der gleiche meine Protokolle und den hat es bisher nie interessiert. Wir haben schon vermutet, dass er es nicht mal durchliest sondern auch den Seiten verteilt willkrlich ein paar Haken macht.


Ui Cuba wen habt ihr denn? Hab vorhin erst hnliche Beschwerden gehrt (inkonsequentes korrigieren, allerdings Testat bekommen) und bin froh, dass ich den netten gechillten Herrn P. hab: "Da steht zwar drin alle Gruppen sollen alle Versuche machen, aber wir teilen das jetzt mal auf"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine 
Kaum zu glauben, aber es war Herr D. - an dem Tag muss dem echt was aufn Magen geschlagen sein. Sonst ist dem doch auch immer alles relativ  :Nixweiss: 

Im brigen: MORGEN KLAUSUR ... WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Inelein

ber Herr D. war auch die von mir gemeinte Beschwerde...

Viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

oh man morgen steht bei mir die Pathobiochemieklausur an  :Nixweiss:  ... ich hoffe mal, dass das auf Anhieb morgen klappt... drckt mir die Daumen!

... danach hab ich aber wenigstens Semesterferien! EEEENDLICH  ::-winky:

----------


## -Julchen-

@saphira: Daumen sind gedrckt ::-winky:  das haut schon hin!
Ich werd mich dann mal meinem letzten Lernthema in Biochemie widmen: endokrine Funktionen und Hormone. Ach ich liebe tausend verschiedene Signalkaskaden und verschiedene Rezeptoren, die auf verschiedene Arten wirken knnen! :was ist das...?:  Und dann ist auch noch suuuuper Wetter und die Sonne blendet mich hier an meinem schreibtisch! 
Die Welt ist ja manchmal so gemein  :bhh:

----------


## Cuba_libre

:kotzen:  Mission gescheitert. Ich wollte Niere VOR der mndlichen bestehen und dann morgen die mndliche blau machen. 
Jetzt brauch ich noch einen Punkt von 6 machbaren ggf. auch nen zweiten (war mir bei der Klausurbesprechung bei der einen Frage nicht mehr sicher was ich da angekreuzt habe). 
Ja ich wei, piensen auf sehr hohem Niveau, aber ich hab so panische Angst davor zu versagen... vor allem, wenn da noch drei weitere Studenten nebendran hocken und mindestens ein Brain dabei is, das sich denkt "Was frn sch... erzhlt die da grad?!"

----------


## Spriggan

> ... vor allem, wenn da noch drei weitere Studenten nebendran hocken und mindestens ein Brain dabei is, das sich denkt "Was frn sch... erzhlt die da grad?!"


Denkt man das nicht vor jeder mndlichen Prfung hier!?

----------


## Inelein

Mh, obere Extremitt lernen, und ja ich wei eigentlich msste ich schon bei der unteren sein (von der hab ich aber schon rudimentre Ahnung)  :Keks:

----------


## Annaly

naaaaaah...  :was ist das...?: 
ich werd langsam immer gefrusteter... physik und ich haben einfach nicht die selbe wellenlnge. da fehlt mir irgendeine synapse, damits mal pling macht... hab zwar so die zusammenhnge drauf und komm in der sr auch mit so zusammenhangskram gut zurecht, aber sobald es mal darber hinaus geht, steh ich wie ein ochs vorm scheunentor und denk mir wtf. tolle wurst. und das soll sich bis freitag ndern, wo es noch nicht mal ansatzweise eine vergleichsklausur gibt, in der man sich mal einen eindruck verschaffen knnte, wie das aussehen soll, weil es ja 50%mc und 50% eigenproduktion sind...
oh mann...  :Frown:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Denkt man das nicht vor jeder mndlichen Prfung hier!?


Ja leider. Und es wird von Mal zu Mal schlimmer. Modul 5 habe ich schon blau gemacht, dieses Mal wirds nichts. Und im Ausblick auf Modul 7 wird mir richtig schlecht. Da solls sowohl fr ZNS (schon wieder Physio!!) als auch fr Hormone (Histo) ne Mndliche geben. Quasi von Dienstag bis Donnerstag.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich wnsch euch allen ganz viel erfolg!
cuba, die mndliche packst du schon!
ignorier einfach die anderen..und weit du.. vielleicht bist ja du das brain und denkst dir: wtf, was labert der denn fr ne sch...  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

boah, ich habe einfach keine lust mehr... hier luft es so gar nicht und ich habe das gefhl, 6 baustellen gleichzeitig betreuen zu mssen. 
ICH WILL FERIEN... JETZT... SOFORT!

mennoooooo :Keks:

----------


## -Julchen-

> boah, ich habe einfach keine lust mehr... hier luft es so gar nicht und ich habe das gefhl, 6 baustellen gleichzeitig betreuen zu mssen. 
> ICH WILL FERIEN... JETZT... SOFORT!
> 
> mennoooooo


Ohohoh, genauso gehts mir auch!!  ICh hab einfach keine Lust mehr, mich stndig mit dem selben Sch*** zu beschftigen! BC ist gelernt (mehr oder weniger :Grinnnss!: ) und alles andre hatte ich ja schon. Jetzt wiederhol ich seit gestern und siehe da- alles ist weg... :was ist das...?:  Gestern Histo wieder aufgefrischt, jetzt gehts dann an Physio, aber das ist so elendsviel, ich schaff es nicht, alles nochmal intensiver zu wiederholen (mal ganz zu schweigen von der Lust :Keks: ) Wird Zeit, dass die Klausur kommt, wills einfach hinter mir haben. Naja, noch eine Woche...
@Traviata: Wann kommen deine Klausuren?

----------


## Elena1989

Uiuiui, wie lange habt ihr Armen denn noch Uni? Ich wnsche euch noch ganz viel Ausdauer!!!
 aer 
Soo.. heute waren Biochemie Ergebnisse da. Hab offenbar nicht bestanden, wei allerdings nicht, wie viele Punkte ich habe, weil nur eine Liste mit den Matrikelnummern derer, die bestanden haben, hochgeladen wurde.
Naja, hatte ja damit gerechnet, war dann heute aber doch ein bisschen enttuscht. Merkwrdig, eigentlich habe ich ja damit gerechnet.
Naja, was soll's, auf ein Neues im Juni!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Ach Elena, das tut mir Leid fr dich!  :grrrr....:  Sowas ist blde, auch wenn man eigentlich schon damit gerechnet hat. Geht vielleicht in der Einsicht noch was?
Ansonsten - Kopf nicht hngen lassen, alles wird gut und bis Juni bist du die Biochemie mindestens los!  :Grinnnss!: 
Hast du denn jetzt wenigstens Ferien?

----------


## Elena1989

> Ach Elena, das tut mir Leid fr dich!  Sowas ist blde, auch wenn man eigentlich schon damit gerechnet hat. Geht vielleicht in der Einsicht noch was?
> Ansonsten - Kopf nicht hngen lassen, alles wird gut und bis Juni bist du die Biochemie mindestens los! 
> Hast du denn jetzt wenigstens Ferien?



Naja, hatte ja damit gerechnet  :Grinnnss!:  
Einsicht ist am Freitag, bin aber schon seit Sontag daheim und wei noch nicht, ob ich jetzt extra wegen der Einsicht ber Nacht nach Regensburg fahren mchte. Wird vermutlich nix bringen und dann wei ich nicht, ob ich mir das antun muss.
Ja, Ferien sind seit dieser Woche und bis Anfang April zum Physiologie Praktikum!  :Grinnnss!:  Tolle Sache!

----------


## LaTraviata

Schreibe morgen Sozio, Dienstag Bio (Cyto, allgem. Genetik, Humangenetik und MiBi), Mittwoch Biochemie und Freitag Physik...  :kotzen: !

Aber dann.. Ferien und im zweiten Semester bin ich dann so oder so... wrde halt ganz gerne bestehen und nicht in den Ferien noch Physik oder so nachschreiben, verstndlicherweise.
Aber gerade befindet sich die Motivation auf dem Nullpunkt, sitzt quasi im Keller und weint  :Nixweiss: !

----------


## Rabbit80

ihr habt ja noch mehr klausuren als wir.......morgen schreib ich organik und irgendwie hab ich so den leisen verdacht, dass es einfach nix wird. dazu brauch ich echt no zuviel punkte zur bestehensgrenze. und so nen mega-dusel wie in der bio-klausur hab ich bestimmt nimmer  :Nixweiss: 

will einfach nur das es rum ist......und dann noch im mrz die physik klausur  ::-oopss: ......war ja nie in den vorlesungen. hoffe nur das ich gut durchs physik-praktikum komme - scheint mir ein wenig zu strenge zu sein 

schon mal viel glck bei den restlichen klausuren bzw schne semesterferien  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

also, die chemie klausur war damals echt ok bei uns! aber lasst dich vom sch... nicht aufs glatteis fhren...wenn er meint, dass r und s echt wichtig ist, lern die anderen sachen trotzdem...bei uns hat er das damals gemacht und ich hab mich drauf verlassen. hab gott sei dank auch noch andere sachen angeschaut, weil er damals nicht wie versprochen ne gesamte aufgabe mit 10 punkten drangenommen hat, sondern es gab auf r und s nen halben punkt!
aber du packst das schon!
und physik...mach das tutorium..ich war auch nie in den vl, weil die haben mich nur noch mehr verwirrt. mit dem tutorium und altklausuren war das echt ok! und ich hatte damals seit fast 5 jahren kein physik mehr!

----------


## Alchemist

Viel Glck! Haha, da gehts ganz vielen Medistudis hnlich - war auch so gut wie nie in der VL, dafr aber keinen Tutorium-Termin verpasst.

----------


## Knitter

Hallo!
Wei jemand von euch, ob man ein verlorenes Semester der Vorklinik in der Klinik wieder reinholen kann?
Gru

----------


## Gast09012019

Du solltest das 'Semester' bzw. Fach schon in der Vorklinik nachohlen, schlielich wirst du ja im Physikum geprft ;)

Um welches Fach gehts denn?

----------


## Zanza

Ich denke, das ist eher so gemeint, dass man, wenn man fr die VK fnf Jahre braucht, die Klinik dementsprechend dann eben in fnf statt sechs Semestern durchzieht...
Bei uns in Aachen ginge sowas, da wir ein Freisemester haben - nur haben wir ja keine richtige Vorklinik.
Wie ist das denn an deiner Uni, gibt es da vielleicht auch sowas? Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es einfacher wird, wenn an deiner Uni sowohl zum SoSe als auch zum WiSe angefangen wird.
Du kannst ja vielleicht einfach mal schreiben, wo du studierst, dann kann dir vielleicht besser geholfen werden  :Grinnnss!:  Ansonsten - mal an offizieller Stelle oder auch bei andern Studis aus hheren Semestern oder Fachschaft oder sowas nachfragen?

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ich denke, das ist eher so gemeint, dass man, wenn man fr die VK *fnf Jahre* braucht...


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Da mchte man ja nun niemandem wnschen.. welch ein Alptraum! :peng:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Zanza

Ooooh das muss natrlich Semester heien  :bhh: 

Aber auch wenn man fr die VK fnf Jahre braucht, ist der Wunsch, die Klinik ein bisschen schneller hinter sich zu bringen, ja durchaus legitim!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Oooooh Gott, 5 Jahre in der Vorklinikhlle, das wr ja entsetzlich!  :peng: 

Noch allen gutes Durchhalten fr den Endspurt!!

----------


## saipro

> Hallo!
> Wei jemand von euch, ob man ein verlorenes Semester der Vorklinik in der Klinik wieder reinholen kann?
> Gru


Nein, das geht definitiv nicht sofern du das Studium regulr durchziehst, also nicht in einem Modellstudiengang studierst. Grund ist die AppO, dort steht, dass man mindestens 4 Semester HM studiert haben muss vor dem Physikum (bzw. M1) und mindestens 6 Semester im klinischen Studienabschnitt verbracht haben muss bevor man das PJ beginnen kann. Da das Physikum Voraussetzung fr den klinischen Abschnitt ist, hat man also keine Chance den Rckstand aufzuholen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Soooo, Sozio geschrieben, jetzt heit es abwarten. 50:50 Chance, aber auch exzessives Lernen htte das nicht besser gemacht  :Keks:  
3 von 6 Klausuren wren damit zumindest mal weg vom Tisch, juhu!

----------


## Frisko

Was werde ich morgen diese Physik Klausur verkacken... Mann, hasse ich dieses Fach... Im Bezug zu Physio super. Pur: *******.

----------


## Pheefke

Huhu, melde mich auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder. Bei uns ist es heute soweit. BIs jetz lief alles ganz gut aber heute kommts drauf an. Haben alle Klausuren des Semesters von 7 bis eins - Miniphysikum sozusagen. Bis gestern war ich voll aufgeregt und supernervs, aber heute... ich weiss nicht, hab doch nen gutes Gefhl. Meine Motivation noch mehr in meine Rbe zu dreschen geht auch gegen Null. Entweder es reicht oder ich hab Pech gehabt.
Euch heute allen noch viel Erfolg.

----------


## Knitter

> Nein, das geht definitiv nicht sofern du das Studium regulr durchziehst, also nicht in einem Modellstudiengang studierst. Grund ist die AppO, dort steht, dass man mindestens 4 Semester HM studiert haben muss vor dem Physikum (bzw. M1) und mindestens 6 Semester im klinischen Studienabschnitt verbracht haben muss bevor man das PJ beginnen kann. Da das Physikum Voraussetzung fr den klinischen Abschnitt ist, hat man also keine Chance den Rckstand aufzuholen.


 
Mmmrrrr, doof.
aber danke!

----------


## LaTraviata

Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen und einen vollgestapelten Schreibtisch.

Abgesehen davon, da man hier auf die Klausurergebnisse wartet, die jede Minute online gestellt werden sollen... an Lernen ist nicht zu denken :-/!

----------


## pottmed

Oha, gerade Bio geschrieben, die MC Fragen gingen ja noch.... aber der offene Teil  :dagegen:

----------


## Rabbit80

Chemie abgehakt bzw ich DARF zur Wiederholungsklausur mein Nichtwissen wieder preisgeben  :Traurig: 

Und ab Dienstag gehts mit dem zweiten Lieblingsfach Physik weiter ..erstmal Tutorium und dann ab ins Praktikum.. :kotzen: 

dafr ist es heut mein erstes lernfreies we seit x-wochen  ::-dance: 

euch schon mal ein schnes we

----------


## Rabbit80

> Oha, gerade Bio geschrieben, die MC Fragen gingen ja noch.... aber der offene Teil


bei uns wars gerade umgekeht.....die offenen fragen haben meinen schein gesichert  :Top:

----------


## Frisko

So, wahrscheinlich auf eine zweite Runde Physik... Mit ganz viel Glck kanns gereicht haben, aber... wollen ma mal realistisch bleiben.
rgerlich, weil die Klausur machbar war , einfach die falschen Sachen gelernt...
Und ab n Woche dann Chemie...

----------


## LaTraviata

> Oha, gerade Bio geschrieben, die MC Fragen gingen ja noch.... aber der offene Teil


Hui, dann drcke ich mal die Daumen! 
Ich muss am Dienstag zur Bioklausur anrcken - ich habe da tatschlich meine Bedenken... viel zu lernen und so viel Kleinkram (die sind hier recht pedantisch und man muss jeden Teilabschnitt bestehen, bei 2 nicht bestandenen darf man diese wiederholen, ansonsten muss man die Gesamtklausur wiederholen  :grrrr....: ) und da ist auch noch Physik  :kotzen: ... Biochemie hingegen erachte ich noch als machbar...

Abwarten...

----------


## Rabbit80

> So, wahrscheinlich auf eine zweite Runde Physik... Mit ganz viel Glck kanns gereicht haben, aber... wollen ma mal realistisch bleiben.
> rgerlich, weil die Klausur machbar war , einfach die falschen Sachen gelernt...
> Und ab n Woche dann Chemie...


dann drck ich dir die daumen! 
bin auch froh wenn Phy & Ch klausuren rum sind und ich den schein in der tasche hab.....

----------


## MisterXYZ

Heute stilvoll das Testat 2 verkac*t. Das blde ist nur, mir fehlt auch noch das Erste. Da lernt man 3,5 Wochen und es klappt dennoch nicht  :kotzen: 
Und nchste Woche wartet auch noch Physik- und Chemieklausur auf mich...

----------


## Rabbit80

Wird schon..... :Knuddel: 

Hab auch Chemie in den Sand gesetzt  :grrrr....: 

Gibts bei euch Nachtestate???? Dann drck ich dir schon mal die Daumen  :Top:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Wird schon.....
> 
> Hab auch Chemie in den Sand gesetzt 
> 
> Gibts bei euch Nachtestate???? Dann drck ich dir schon mal die Daumen


Hehe danke. Ja gibt es, am Freitag schon  :Woow: . Haben aber zum Glck 6 Versuche hier, aber es nervt schon enorm  :was ist das...?: 

Wann musst du Chemie nachschreiben?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Wnsch euch allen viel Glck fr die noch anstehenden Klausuren!
Ich schreib morgen Physik, hab seit Freitag gelernt und kann...nix. Zumindest hab ich das Gefhl...hoffentlich trgt es mich. Mag keine Generalklausur schreiben...

----------


## Rabbit80

> Wnsch euch allen viel Glck fr die noch anstehenden Klausuren!
> Ich schreib morgen Physik, hab seit Freitag gelernt und kann...nix. Zumindest hab ich das Gefhl...hoffentlich trgt es mich. Mag keine Generalklausur schreiben...


dann viel glck fr morgen.....schreib physik zwar erst am 4 mrz aber es gehrt definitiv nicht zu meinen liebsten  :Nixweiss: 

und nach dem heutigen physik tutorium  :kotzen:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Wann musst du Chemie nachschreiben?


25 mrz.....und die wiederholungsklausuren sind nicht ohne  :Traurig: 

ach ja, vorher noch physik *brrrrrr* total bescheuert....mag kein physik

----------


## leofgyth77

ja...die nachholklausuren sind echt krass...schau dir auch das zeug an, was er so netterweise in der normalen klausur weggelassen hat. peptide und so mssten das gewesen sein. das hat er dann nmlich dran genommen....und redox sollte man auch gut beherrschen!
aber du schaffst das sicherlich (:

----------


## Frisko

Chemiepraktikum ist eher nicht so geil, wenn man in seinem Leben bisher ca. 1,5 Jahre Chemie hatte....

----------


## leofgyth77

oh...da wusste ich ja nie, was ich grad mach. irgendwas zamschtten..oooh es wird blau..na, das schreib ich dann mal auf.
hatte glck, dass die neben mir ein semester chemie studiert hat und sich echt ausgekannt hat...

----------


## Hades

Chemiepraktikum ist toll.  :kotzen: 
Morgen gibts nur Versuche am Abzug. Es gibt aber nicht genug Platz fr alle am Abzug  :Frown:

----------


## LaTraviata

Das erste Mal habe ich das manifeste Gefhl, eine Klausur so richtig ******** zu haben :-/! Das steigert das Ego fr die morgige Biochemie-Klausur nicht wirklich... 
Ganz zu schweigen von Physik am Freitag, wo effektiv noch 1,5 Tage dann bleiben. Vorklinik, Du stinkst und ich will Ferien!!!!

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Du meinst Bio, oder?
Joa, bei mir ists wohl auch nichts geworden.
Mikrobio konnte ich und fr Humangenetik knnts auch noch gereicht haben.
Aber allgemeine Genetik hab ich irgendwie ein Brett vorm Kopf gehabt und in Zellbio kamen Sachen dran, von denen ich noch nie gehrt hab... dementsprechend hab ich dann natrlich auch falsch geraten.

Na ja, viel Glck bei Biochemie morgen!
Hoffen wir mal, dass die besser wird.

----------


## kkitty

ich will endlich ferien....!!!!!!!
hab die woche noch 2 klausuren, 1 mndliche und nchste woche noch mal 3 klausuren..... :kotzen:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hab heut die letzte TK Chemie und bin sowas von nervs. Das kenn ich eigentlich gar nicht von mir. Aber es wr soooo rgerlich, wenn ich bei der dritten Teilklausur durchfallen wrd, nachdem ich die andern alle bestanden haben.... Noch 4 Stunden  :Frown:

----------


## Saphira.

Das ist ganz normal  :Smilie:  wir waren da auch sehr nervs und ganz unbegrndet war das auch ja nicht, weils bei uns in der 3.TK kaum Altfragen geben sollte und das war dann auch so, so dass es da schon noch einige durchgehaut hat die sich eben nur mit Altklausuren darauf vorbereitet hatten... ABER wenn du den Zeeck ordentlich durchgearbeitet hast und die Altklausuren kennst dann keine Sorge  :Grinnnss!:  ich bin mir sicher, dann schaffst du das heute!  :Top:  Drck dir aber trotzdem die Daumen (nur zur Sicherheit  :hmmm...: )  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Hab mich da eher an die Vorlesungen und die Medilearns gehalten. Aber eigentlich sollte es klappen. ;)
Aber ich kann alle gedrckten Daumen gebrauchen, die ich kriegen kann ;)

----------


## Cuba_libre

:kotzen:  Eigentlich hab ich ja Semesterferien, aber jetzt muss ich mich mit dieser sch... Modul-Evaluation rumschlagen. Eigentlich ist das ne Sache von 20 Minuten, aber bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert... Ich bekomm irgendwelche Besttigungsmails vom URZ (dabei gibs es seit zwei Semestern eigentlich keine Besttigungen mehr), dann kann ich immernoch auf den Umfragebogen zugreifen, obwohl ich den schon abgeschickt hab und die Leute, die dafr zustndig sind, wissen nicht was da los ist bzw. knnen den Fehler nicht beheben  :Nixweiss: 

Nunja, Pipifax im Gegensatz zu dem, was sonst so frustriert, wollte es nur mal loswerden...

----------


## Frisko

Wie befrchtet... auf in die zweite Runde Physik. So ein Dreck...  :kotzen:

----------


## Katjaaa

> Oha, gerade Bio geschrieben, die MC Fragen gingen ja noch.... aber der offene Teil


..aber Prof. K. und ihre Mitarbeiter geben wirklich grozgist Punkte, also keine Sorgen ;)

----------


## pottmed

Ja, danke, hat auch gut gepasst  :hmmm...:

----------


## ][truba][

Man, ich hab zur Zeit Physikpraktikum und das geht so gar nicht.
Durch das lange warten und allgemeinem Desinteresse daran seh ich echt nicht viel Sonne und geh immer aus den Praktika als wr ich der dmmste Mensch auf Erden. Ich hab so groe Lcken das ich die gar nicht alle schlieen kann whrend den zwei Wochen. Echt peinlich!

Da hab ich in den Ferien im Mrz viele viele viele Grundlagen aufzuholen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Oh truba, wie ich mit Dir fhle...
Wir schreiben morgen hier unsere Physikklausur, bisher wei ich nicht, wie ich das schaffen soll... ne Formelsammlung wre echt fein, aber das alles so aus dem Gedchtnis abzuspulen, wird echt eine Herausforderung.

Dank des enggesteckten Klausurenplans habe ich heute 13 Stunden (!!!) mit meiner Lerngruppe zusammengehockt, unfassbar. Bleibt zu wnschen, da es irgendwie passen wird, aber egal... ab morgen um 13:40 Uhr sind Ferien und das erste Semester wre geschafft, juchuh!

----------


## ][truba][

Ich drck dir die Daumen. Physikklausur hab ich erst nchstes Semester also noch etwas Zeit mich drauf vorzubereiten aber die brauch ich auch.... sitz schon wieder seit ner Stunde an der Vorbereitung bzw. gleichzeitig berm Mathebuch.... also.... viel Erfolg!

----------


## maggi90w

> ne Formelsammlung wre echt fein, aber das alles so aus dem Gedchtnis abzuspulen, wird echt eine Herausforderung.


Das ist ja echt fies.

----------


## Inelein

Lernen fr die Abschlussklausuren Bewegungsapparat und Blut am Dienstag... ich hab das Gefhl ich schaff das alles nicht mehr rechtzeitig und dabei brauch ich echt noch gut Punkte, weil die Zwischenklausuren so bescheiden liefen  :Oh nee...:  
Allein schon die Referenzbereiche der Blutlaborwerte, die eigentlich sichere Punkte sein sollten, wollen einfach nicht in meinen Kopf rein... das einzige was ich mir merken kann ist der Hmatokrit  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Bochum_er

Also bei mir geht im Moment auch nichts mehr.
Vor 2 einhalb Wochen Terminologie und Psycho geschrieben, Woche drauf Anatomie Bewegungsapparat und Embryologie , letzten Dienstag Biologie, dazu laufend Physik und Chemiepraktikum (grad letztes in Bochum die absolute Hlle) und jetzt noch 9 Tage Zeit fr die Chemieklausur, 3 Tage spter Physik.
Macht doch echt keinen Spa mehr...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Viel Erfolg allen, die jetzt noch Klausuren schreiben (das ist echt fies!). Ich knnt mich grad dezent aufregen, dass die Physikergebnisse noch nicht on sind. Am 3.3. ist Nachklausur, und da die ber alle Stoffgebiete geht, wre es ja nicht schlecht, ein wenig Zeit zum Lernen zu haben... :Nixweiss:

----------


## nostalgia

bei mir steht diese woche noch chemie an. tzend - im wahrsten sinne des wortes.

----------


## Katjaaa

Ich drck' allen die Daumen fr die noch anstehenden Prfungen!! Tschakkaaa!!  :Smilie: 
Wir hatten zum Glck vor einer Woche unsere letzte Klausur - aber bei mir war dann auch echt die Luft raus..

Habe heute unsere Biochemiepraktikumsergebnisse entdeckt  und ich habe wirklich ganz entgegen meiner Erwartungen bestanden - nur deshalb bin ich noch so aufgedreht und kann einfach nicht schlafen.. ;) 

@Sternenprinzessin:
bei uns ging es letztes Jahr auch nicht so schnell mit den Physikergebnissen - hatten danach, glaube ich, noch eine Woche Zeit zum Lernen. Aber wenn du ahnst, dass es knapp wird, dann fang doch schonmal an die "alten" Themen zu wiederholen..so hatte ich es gemacht und das war auch ganz gut, weil ich wirklich in die Generalklausur musste und nicht so viel Stre hatte. Und wenn es doch gereicht hat - Glckwunsch und dann  kannst du Physik eben noch ein bisschen besser. ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Oh man, ihr habt dann wenigstens die Sachen hinter euch. Physik und Chemie schreib ich dann erst Mitte/Ende 2tes.

Ich glaub das wird die grte Hrde der ganzen Vorklinik fr mich. Da fehlen mir sowas von die Grundlagen. Nervig!

Ich wnsch euch, wenn alles vorbei ist, schne Ferien. Beimir gehts ab Freitag los!!!
MfG Thomas

----------


## dubdidu

Oh, ein Bochumer-Ersti-Leidensgenosse....  :Smilie: 
Ja, die Luft ist echt raus und die schlimmsten Klausuren mit Chemie und Physik folgen noch. 4 groe Klausuren im ersten Semester sind echt nicht gerade der Hit. Und wenn man dann noch in ne Nachklausur darf, hat man ja quasi gar keine Ferien mehr. Ein Traum  :Frown:

----------


## Inelein

So mein Tag steht heute im Zeichen des Blutes: Hmsynthese, Eisenstoffwechsel, Hmostase, Gastransport und die ganzen Laborwerte - fr meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Biochemie!
Zumindest hab ich gestern Nacht noch bis 1 Uhr die untere Extremitt durchgerattert und bin damit bis auf wiederholen mit dem makroskopischen Anatomiepensum durch.
Viel Erfolg allen beim Lernen!  :Top:

----------


## Nautila

Ich htte gerne eine Diskette, dir mir mal eben das erforderliche Chemiewissen fr Freitag einspeist....  :Keks:

----------


## lilapple

Auch von meiner Seite allen, die noch vor Klausuren und Testaten stehen, ganz ganz viel Erfolg *Daumendrck*  :Grinnnss!:  

Kanns teilweise noch gar nicht glauben, dass alles geklappt hat (vorallem Biochemie!!).. Bin jetzt aber auch so unmittelbar von der Uni zum Arbeiten bergegangen, dass ichs gar nicht so richtig zelebriert habe.

----------


## Bochum_er

Ja die Luft ist definitiv raus, fr Physik mssen 3 Tage Mediskript reichen, anders gehts ja nicht. Chemie und Physik gleichzeitig....?
Wie man Chemie innerhalb von 9 Tagen nach Ende des Praktikums bewerkstelligen soll ist mir auch ein Rtsel.
Nicht das man auch noch derzeit hinter den testierten Protokollen hinterherlaufen msste..
Waren das noch Zeiten als man Anfang des Semsters einmal die Woche prppen als anstrengend empfunden hat :Big Grin:

----------


## ][truba][

Irgendwie scheint schon jeder Ferien zu haben!
und ich muss noch bis Donnerstag 20.00 Uhr! Ich zhle die Stunden und will hier weg nach Hause!!

Bldes Physik! Kann ich nicht oft genug sagen.

----------


## Hades

Physik geht bei euch bis 20:00?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## kkitty

morgen letzte Klausur und freitag noch mal neuropraktikum bis 17h und dann ab nach hause!!!!!!

----------


## Annaly

wir haben noch chemiepraktikum bis zum 28.2. 16:00uhr - die andere hlfte sogar noch am 1.3. bis 12:00h... langsam reichts wirklich!

----------


## Gast09012019

#@$#$@% DEUTSCHE BAHN!!! Da hat der Zug ber 2 Stunden Versptung und wird vom Kontrolleur dumm angemacht weil man das Ticket fr den falschen Streckenabschnitt gekauft hat, obwohl es der selbe Preis ist. Dann darf man natrlich gleich den doppelten Fahrpreis zahlen...

Ich fahr nie wieder mit dem Verein mit!!!!

Ja, das is mein Vorklinik-Frust :P

----------


## lio

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Hattet ihr im Pflegepraktikum engeren Kontakt zu infektisen Patienten?
Ich war jetzt mehrmals bei einem HepC-positiven Patienten, der stark heparinisiert ist und aus allen mglichen und unmglichen Krperffnungen blutet. Die Schwestern wussten nicht mal von seiner Infektion, obwohl es gro auf smtlichen rztlichen Unterlagen steht, die neben dem Bett liegen. Jedenfalls hab ich mich ziemlich unwohl gefhlt. Keine Ahnung, ob ich die Versicherung berhaupt alles abdeckt, was ich zur Zeit so mache (ZVK- und Arterien-Verbnde wechseln, BGAs, ich darf sogar Infusionen anhngen). Die Schwestern fanden meine Angst vor einer Infektion bertrieben ("Du trgst doch Handschuhe"). Ich hab kein Problem damit, zu den isolierten H1N1-Patienten zu gehen, die Ansteckungsgefahr ist gering, auerdem hab ich ein gutes Immunsystem. HepC ist einfach ne ganz andere Nummer, bei einer Infektion wre ich mehr oder weniger berufsunfhig. Okay, die Schwestern auch, aber ich mache ein unbezahltes Praktikum und hab sehr viel weniger Erfahrung. Ist das jetzt total egoistisch und berempfindlich?

----------


## Frisko

Nein, das sind miserable Arbeitsbedingungen...
Wieso wechselst du als Praktikant ZVK-Verbnde? Du wirst da gerade als Schler/in im dritten Lehrjahr oder examinierte/r Pfeger/in eingesetzt.
Weigern? Die Dinge stehen ber deinem Kenntnisstand, kann keiner von dir verlangen, dass du das machst!! Es sei denn, du bist examiniert!?

----------


## mrmyagi

ich wrde defi. all solche sachen mitmachen und sehr auf deine eigene sicherheit achten aber sonst alls mitmachen was geht. 

ich mein wer kriegt schonmal so geile  mglichkeiten so praktisch alles durchzuziehen und spter bist du doppelt so erfahren und kannst den schwestern viel arbeit abnehmen ...kannst dich natrlich weigern aber damit hilfst du keinem. 

schau im kkhaus-handbuch was da so steht zu hchster eigener sicherheit mit den infekt. patienten..ansonten dankbar sein - ich durfte badetcher in die schrnke sortieren

----------


## Frisko

Oh Mann...
Also du hast immer eine Durchfhrungsverantwortung. Wenn da was schief geht, bist du zumindest teilweise auch dran. Klar triffts auch die Schwester, aber dich eben auch. Da du in solchen Sachen nicht ausgebildet bist, darfst du sie auch nicht machen. Das zu deiner Versicherung.

----------


## dubdidu

Stimmt, der wchentliche Donnerstag.. da lacht man heute drber. Ebenso darber wie verrckt man sich beim Knochentestat gemacht hat, wo man doch sonst fr nichts anderes lernen musste.. verglichen mit der aktuellen Zeit echt witzig.. noch eine Woche!!!! Dann sind zumindest ein paar Tage Ferien angesagt...

----------


## Bochum_er

Ja, hoffen wir mal das 4 Tage fr Physik reichen.
Und das Feigel&Hlsbusch eine halbwegs nette Klausur stellen. Wenn da nur Namen statt Strukturen stehen wirds haarig...

----------


## saipro

> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Hattet ihr im Pflegepraktikum engeren Kontakt zu infektisen Patienten?
> Ich war jetzt mehrmals bei einem HepC-positiven Patienten, der stark heparinisiert ist und aus allen mglichen und unmglichen Krperffnungen blutet. Die Schwestern wussten nicht mal von seiner Infektion, obwohl es gro auf smtlichen rztlichen Unterlagen steht, die neben dem Bett liegen. Jedenfalls hab ich mich ziemlich unwohl gefhlt. Keine Ahnung, ob ich die Versicherung berhaupt alles abdeckt, was ich zur Zeit so mache (ZVK- und Arterien-Verbnde wechseln, BGAs, ich darf sogar Infusionen anhngen). Die Schwestern fanden meine Angst vor einer Infektion bertrieben ("Du trgst doch Handschuhe"). Ich hab kein Problem damit, zu den isolierten H1N1-Patienten zu gehen, die Ansteckungsgefahr ist gering, auerdem hab ich ein gutes Immunsystem. HepC ist einfach ne ganz andere Nummer, bei einer Infektion wre ich mehr oder weniger berufsunfhig. Okay, die Schwestern auch, aber ich mache ein unbezahltes Praktikum und hab sehr viel weniger Erfahrung. Ist das jetzt total egoistisch und berempfindlich?



Ich hatte Kontakt zu einem Patienten, der HepC hatte und noch diverse andere Sachen. Auer ihm Essen und Pillen zu bringen, wurde mir im Krankenpflegepraktikum alles verboten.

----------


## Inelein

So, muss dann nchsten Freitag nochmal ran... in Blut (wg. soooo dummen Fehler um einen Punkt nicht bestanden) und natrlich beim Bewegungsapparat... KPP musst ich deshalb auch um eine Woche verschieben... menno, hab keinen Bock jetzt nochmal ne Woche durchzulernen  :grrrr....:

----------


## LaTraviata

Schitte, das ist rgerlich...   :grrrr....:   :Keks: !
Drcke Dir die Daumen, Inelein und schicke viel Energie nach HD/MA  :Knuddel: ! Du packst das und dann wnsche ich Dir nach der Initiative "rmel hoch" dann auch zum Ausgleich Aktion "Beine hoch" und trotz KPP entspannte Tage und ein bisschen Zeit zum Runterkommen! Ganz viel Glck, Erfolg und Durchhaltevermgen!!!

----------


## Inelein

Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte, kann ich echt gebrauchen  :Keks:  - heute war/ist mein Histotag, luft ganz gut, muss ja irgendwie klappen...

----------


## evanmore

inelein... das is ja bld wg dem einen punkt, aber das packst schon... hab gesehen, bewegungsapparat is ja allg. nicht so toll ausgefallen, also werden da doch bestimmt noch fragen rausgenommen, oder die grenze runtergesetzt.... bist wenigstens auf ner guten station im kpp gelandet??

----------


## Inelein

Ich mach mein KPP im Frhjahr ja nicht in MA, sondern zuhause auf der Hmatologie/Onkologie, was ich mir auch ausgesucht habe und schon gespannt drauf bin. Im Sommer dann den zweiten Teil am Uniklinikum auf der HNO (Kinder, teilweise auch Erwachsene) was wirklich ok sein sollte und mit dem ich auch zufrieden bin.
Bewegungsapparat lief bei mir leider so schlecht, dass ich auch durch rausgenomme Fragen nicht mehr bestehen kann  :Oh nee...:

----------


## evanmore

hno^^ da war ich auch... war aber auf der nachbarstation (ohne kinder)... war im groen und ganzen okay.... bwa scheint diesmal wirklich beschissen gestellt worden sein, vllt. sind die ganzen einfachen fragen dadurch fr die nachklausur aufgehoben worden, das wr ja nicht verkehrt^^.... trotzdem drck ich mal die daumen fr den 2ten anlauf.... packt ihr alle schon iwie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Ja in der Zwischenklausur hatte ich Anatomie falsch gelernt (zuviele Muskeln & Gelenke, zu wenig Topographie) und in der Abschlussklausur waren fr meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Biochemie/Histofragen aus den ersten drei Wochen dran, was ich so detailliert natrlich nicht mehr konnte... deshalb hats dann eben insgesamt nicht geklappt.

----------


## lio

> Oh Mann...
> Also du hast immer eine Durchfhrungsverantwortung. Wenn da was schief geht, bist du zumindest teilweise auch dran. Klar triffts auch die Schwester, aber dich eben auch. Da du in solchen Sachen nicht ausgebildet bist, darfst du sie auch nicht machen. Das zu deiner Versicherung.


Frs Lagern und Waschen bin ich hoffentlich ausgebildet. Hab mich von besagtem Hep-C-Patienten ferngehalten. Meine "betreuenden" Schwestern fanden das hysterisch. Hahaha. Heute war ich im Nebenzimmer und der Pfleger hat mich gebeten kurz beim Waschen zu helfen. Er hat den Patienten ruckartig gedreht, dabei ist der Schlauch von einer Easyflow abgerissen und die blutige Brhe aus Beutel und Schlauch in mein Gesicht gespritzt. Ich hab mir dann erstmal Desinfektionsmittel ins Gesicht geschttet und bin dann zum Betriebsarzt. In sechs Wochen muss ich zur Nachkontrolle  :kotzen:

----------


## pottmed

> Frs Lagern und Waschen bin ich hoffentlich ausgebildet. Hab mich von besagtem Hep-C-Patienten ferngehalten. Meine "betreuenden" Schwestern fanden das hysterisch. Hahaha. Heute war ich im Nebenzimmer und der Pfleger hat mich gebeten kurz beim Waschen zu helfen. Er hat den Patienten ruckartig gedreht, dabei ist der Schlauch von einer Easyflow abgerissen und die blutige Brhe aus Beutel und Schlauch in mein Gesicht gespritzt. Ich hab mir dann erstmal Desinfektionsmittel ins Gesicht geschttet und bin dann zum Betriebsarzt. In sechs Wochen muss ich zur Nachkontrolle


Na Gratulation  :kotzen:  :Keks:

----------


## lio

Danke ^^ 
Oh man, ich hab grad voll die Panik- und Heulattacke. Irgendwie kotzt es mich total an, dass weder Pfleger noch Stationsleitung wussten, was zu tun ist. In der Aufregung hab ich einfach nicht daran gedacht Augen und Mund auszusplen. Im Nachhinein ist das sooo naheliegend. Ich hab nichtmal richtig gemerkt, ob berhaupt ein Spritzer auf Schleimhute gekommen ist, das ging alles so schnell.  
Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum ausgerechnet mir das passiert. Seit ich vom Status des Patienten wei (wie gesagt, die Schwestern hielten das fr nebenschlich bis unwichtig), war ich nicht mehr im Zimmer. Ich gehre zu den Leuten, die immer (!) Handschuhe und Plastikschrze tragen, permanent die Hnde, Arbeitsflchen und benutzte Gegenstnde desinfizieren - ich wische jede Duschlotion einzeln nach dem Waschen ab  :grrrr....: 
Immerhin, die Uni Dsseldorf sagt: Bei Schleimhaut- oder Hautkontakt mit infiziertem Blut ohne gleichzeitige Hautverletzung ist bisher keine Infektion dokumentiert. Das werden sechs furchtbar lange Wochen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Inelein

Lio, das tut mir echt leid fr dich, mMn ist da auf Station echt ein bisschen was falsch gelaufen. Ich hoffe mal die Ergebnisse werden negativ (also positiv fr dich) ausfallen *trst*

So, bei mir gehts jetzt auf zur Nachprfung in Bewegungsapparat und Blut, letzteres wird definitiv machbar sein, Bewegungsapparat knnte knapp werden. Komm einfach mit den makrosk. Anatomiefragen nicht klar, egal wieviel ich gelernt hab, ich kann sie einfach nicht beantworten. In einer Altklausur hatte ich gestern von 13 Anafragen zu den Extremitten nur 5 richtig, obwohl ich das ganze direkt vorher nochmal wiederholt hatte  :was ist das...?:  - naja, ich hoffe Biochemie, Histo und Physio reien bei mir was.

----------


## Frisko

Theoretisch bist du auch zum Waschen und Lagern nicht ausgebildet, wenn du keine Ausbildung hast, dann fllt das unter Laienpflege... Gerade Lagern ist auch nicht so ohne (Sturzgefahr, Dekubitus, Bettgiter vergessen etc.)

Ich hoffe auch fr dich, dass das Ganze gut fr dich ausgeht.

----------


## Inelein

Bewegungsapparat wieder nicht bestanden  :kotzen:

----------


## runderling

ach Inelein, das tut mir aber leid fr dich! *getrstetsei*

Gnn dir nun ein dickes Trostpflaster. Und dann analysiere mal, woran es gelegen hat und versuche eine neue Strategie.

Wann ist denn nun der nchste Termin?

----------


## Boddah

> Bewegungsapparat wieder nicht bestanden


Oh das tut mir Leid. =( Aber die Klausur ist doch so verdammt schlecht ausgefallen, die wird doch auf jeden Fall noch weit runtergesetzt. Meinst du da ist nix mehr drin?

----------


## Inelein

Ja, wenn der Durchschnitt schon bei 22 also unter der 50%-Grenze liegt, und es ist ja nicht so dass die Ergebnisse nicht aussagekrfig sind, weil zu wenige mitgeschrieben htten (waren ja glaub ich insgesamt ber 70 in beiden Semestern). Und nein ich hab nichtmal 23. Bin dann am Ende in Zeitnot gekommen (ein frherer Fehler von mir war, dass ich die Fragen nicht richtig durchgelesen hab und so Punkte verloren habe, deshalb hab ich mir echt Zeit genommen) und habe bei Bewegungsapparat die Fragen bei denen ich mir unsicher war und noch nicht gekreuzt hatte, dann total versaut (z.B. dass Titin an Aktin bindet, ich mein, ich wei, dass dem nicht so ist) und sogar ein Kreuz total vergessen. Wei grad echt gar nicht mehr was ich berhaupt noch machen soll  :Traurig:

----------


## Boddah

Oh das ist wirklich bld.  :Keks:  Ich wnsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Durchhaltevermgen fr die nchste Klausur. Ruhe dich auf jeden Fall jetzt nichtsdestotrotz ein paar Tage aus (falls du das kannst), denn das brauchst du dringend, und die Zeit, die du jetzt hast, um dich vorzubereiten, reicht auf jeden Fall aus, um ein paar Tage mal Energie zu tanken.

Machst du dein Krankenpflegepraktikum nun trotzdem, oder wirst du den Monat verschieben?

Aber wie ist das denn berhaupt, wenn der Durchschnitt unter der 50%-Regelung liegt? Wird da bezglich dem Runtersetzten irgendein Sonderfall eintreten, oder werden die das auch hier nur bis 23 Punkte runtersetzen und der Durchschnitt hat halt nicht bestanden?

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein, inelein!
das tut mir wirklich leid fr dich...spann ein paar tage aus und ruh dich erstmal aus!
vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit deinem prof treffen und die klausur besprechen.. vielleicht hat der auch noch ein paar tips fr dich.
gib auf jeden fall nicht auf, das nchste mal rockst du das ganze dann!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Boddah:

Ich glaub es gibt keine Sonderregelung, die absolute Schmerzgrenze des runtersetztens sind ja eh die 23 Punkte, 50% halt. Weiter runter knnen sie glaub ich nicht. Ich tippe drauf, dass noch diverse Fragen streichen und damit den Durchschnitt etwas anheben.
Habs Ine auch schon erzhlt: der Punktedurchschnitt bei der 1. Nachprfung letztes Jahr lag bei 23,5. Es haben 50% bestanden.

----------


## Boddah

@Cuba_libre: Naja, wre natrlich super, wenn noch Fragen gestrichen werden wrden. Wobei mich das wundert wie das in der Nachprfung zu Stande kommt, zumal ja auch keine Nachbesprechung stattfindet. berprfen die dann die Fragen noch mal nach der Klausur auf Validitt, oder geschieht das durch einzelne Studenten, die Fehler in Fragen anmerken?

----------


## Inelein

Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte  :Grinnnss!: 

Heut gehts mir schon viel besser, mir sind echt noch ein paar Sachen aufgefallen fr die ich mich erschieen knnte, aber zumindest wei ich, dass ichs eigentlich kann und es nur bld gelaufen ist.
Ich denke auch, dass noch ein paar Fragen rausgenommen werden, damit der Durchschnitt steigt, leider hab ich nur 19 Punkte also wird mir das auch nichts ntzen.
Ich hab jetzt mal der Frau F. ne Mail geschrieben, wie die Regularien fr die 2. Nachprfung genau sind und dann entscheide ich mich ob ich in die Mndliche gehe oder nchstes Jahr nochmal die Schriftliche versuche. Bei der Mndlichen ist halt das Problem, dass sie schon Mitte April ist, und ich dann wieder nicht richtig Zeit zum Lernen htte wg dem KPP (das mach ich auf jeden Fall, ich rechne immernoch damit, dass ich es zum Physikum schaffen werde und dann will ich nicht noch kurz davor nen Monat offen haben). Allerdings will ich auch keine Zeit durch eine Modulwiederholung verlieren. Die beste Lsung fr mich wre nur die schriftliche nchstes Jahr mitschreiben zu knnen ohne die Pflichtveranstaltungen des Moduls besucht haben zu mssen.
Das Schlimme an der Sache ist ja eigentlich nur, dass ich jetzt beim letzten Versuch angekommen bin und es nervosittsmig bestimmt nicht einfacher wird dadurch.

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Boddah
 :bhh:  Da fragste mich jetzt was. Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, war selbst auch noch nie in ner Nachklausur und hab mich daher nie groartig wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt - meist eher dann, wenn Leute mit denen ich rumhnge ein zweites Ticket gezogen haben.
Aber es ist hoffentlich davon auszugehen, dass Studenten einen Fehler von sich aus melden?! Also jetzt gerade bei Mehrfachantworten. 
Vielleicht ziehen sie auch die Statistik zu Rate und schauen welche Frage prozentual gesehen besonders hufig falsch gemacht wurde?! Oder in der Verbindung werden vielleicht auch Fragen genau unter die Lupe genommen, bei denen eine bermige Tendenz zu einer bestimmten falschen Antwort vorliegt?

----------


## Boddah

Htte ja sein knnen, dass du das zufllig weit.  :hmmm...:  Aber interessiert htte es mich schon, gerade weil es ja bei Nachprfungen keine Nachbesprechungen gibt, bei denen ja immer etliche Beschwerden kommen. Und dass die sich im Nachhinein hinsetzen, und einfach so noch Fragen rausstreichen kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Na ja, wir werden es sehen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

*g* ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen, dass es selbst nach drei Semestern immer noch Dinge gibt, die ich nicht verstehe - vor allem diverse organisatorische Dinge  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Milana

@ Inelein
das tut mir leid fr dich! 
Mach dir nicht so viel draus, im ersten Semester muss man sich einfach an die Art gewhnen, wie die Fragen gestellt werden. Das erste Semester luft bei allen nicht so toll, aber irgendwann kriegt man sogar ein Gefhl fr die gemeinen Biochemie-Fragen   :hmmm...: 
Aber du brauchst nicht so sehr viel angst vor der mndlichen Nachprfung haben, falls du die doch machen mchtest, alle Leute, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, die mal in einer waren, fanden es sehr fair - und durchgefallen ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner!
Nur Mut!

Ich drck dir die Daumen!

----------


## Inelein

Ich trau mich irgendwie einfach nicht in die mndliche, weils mein letzter Versuch ist, obwohl es vermutlich besser wre...  :Oh nee...: 
Btw, hab ich in der longitudonalen Leistungsauswertung in Biochemie 72%, ist mein bestes Fach, war ich schon etwas berrascht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine: wie gehts dir denn derzeit? Und wann kommt ihr denn eigentlich wieder?

----------


## Spriggan

Werden wir denn vermisst?! :peng:

----------


## Cuba_libre

LOL, die Damen aus der Futterkrippe vermissen euch sicherlich  :Grinnnss!: 
Mehr Studenten = mehr Umsatz.  :bhh: 
Was die Dozenten angeht: ich glaub sie sind froh, dass sie derzeit etwas weniger Seminare,Praktika und Vorlesungen halten mssen. 
Wobei: Physiopraktikum am Freitag etwa gegen 15.30h - Dozent steht neben mir und sagt: "Man, ich will endlich heim. Ich hab keine Lust mehr" - Praktikum wre offiziell bis 17h gegangen, waren letztlich gegen 16h fertig. 
Es wird aber langsam Zeit, dass ihr wiederkommt - nicht, dass die noch auf dumme Gedanken kommen ^^
Die Restferien seien euch natrlich noch gegnnt.  :Woow:

----------


## Spriggan

Haha, ja die Ollen aus der Futterkrippe!  ::-oopss: 
Oder die Tanten aus der Oase ..."EINMAL CURRY MIT POMMES" hahahahaha omg

----------


## Inelein

Ja, also ich hab jetzt erfahren, dass ich in die Mndliche *muss* oder eben Modul inkl Pflichtveranstaltungen whd... was zu 99% fr mich Augen zu und durch in der Mndlichen heit. Lernen fngt bei mir dann vermutlich ab nchsten Mittwoch wieder an (hey, toll, dass ich berhaupt mal Ferien hatte!). Die erste Veranstaltung ist fr uns btw am 11.4  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine

Das mit der Modulwiederholung ist ja interessant... ich denke aber doch, dass du die fr dich richtige Entscheidung treffen wirst!
Im brigen schreiben wir am 11.4. schon wieder die nchste Zwischenklausur  :kotzen: 
Ach so und Ferien werden berschtzt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

So bei mir gehts jetzt ab ins erste Physioseminar und -praktikum... Ziel des Tages: Abends mindestens 5 Punkte im Testat abrumen... mal sehen ob das klappt!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Aber es ist schon verdammt frh am Morgen... ich will wieder Semesterferien  ::-oopss: !

----------


## Cuba_libre

> So bei mir gehts jetzt ab ins erste Physioseminar und -praktikum... Ziel des Tages: Abends mindestens 5 Punkte im Testat abrumen... mal sehen ob das klappt! 
> 
> Aber es ist schon verdammt frh am Morgen... ich will wieder Semesterferien !


Wie siehts aus?? War der Beutezug erfolgreich?  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Saphira.

und wie... 5 Punkte.. die Niere total gerockt  :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> und wie... 5 Punkte.. die Niere total gerockt


Saubere Sache! Glckwunsch  :Party:

----------


## Rabbit80

Menno .....nie hab ich Glck bei den Gruppeneinteilungen
Jetzt hab ich frs Prppen den A-Kurs bekommen...wollt aber lieber in den B  :Oh nee...: 

Fr uns gehts erst wieder am 2. Mai los, also noch ein Monat um Anatomie zu wiederholen ... 

Wr nur nicht das KPP - knnten es noch tolle Ferien werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

> Saubere Sache! Glckwunsch


Dankeschn  :Smilie: 

heute gibts jetzt zur Belohnung noch einen lernfreien Abend... morgen gehts dann schon weiter mit Lunge lernen fr das nchste Testat nchsten Donnerstag... aber jetzt bin ich umso motivierter  :Smilie:  (wre da nur nicht die Anatomie-Nachklausur im Rcken Ende Juni.. die beunruhigt mich zusehens  :Oh nee...: )

----------


## leofgyth77

> Menno .....nie hab ich Glck bei den Gruppeneinteilungen
> Jetzt hab ich frs Prppen den A-Kurs bekommen...wollt aber lieber in den B 
> 
> Fr uns gehts erst wieder am 2. Mai los, also noch ein Monat um Anatomie zu wiederholen ... 
> 
> Wr nur nicht das KPP - knnten es noch tolle Ferien werden


wie gehts denn so mitm muskeln lernen?
find ich ja schon bissl kacka, dass ihr das daheim machen msst in den ferien. viel erfolg auf jeden fall!

und saphira glckwunsch zu den 5 punkten!

----------


## Zanza

Bh, ich hab keine Lust auf das kommende Semester  :grrrr....:  Und ich htte eigentlich auch schon lngst mal Atmung lernen mssen, aber habs natrlich mal wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen... Manno.

----------


## pottmed

Ich bin hoch motiviert, mal schauen wie lange  :Keks:  :peng:

----------


## Annaly

Chemie heute geschrieben, war ja wirklich ein super Aprilscherz. Bh. Mal sehen.  :peng: 

Montag Schdelklausur, auch toll, noch nichts wirklich getan und auch keine Motivation und dann wird auch noch das so gendert, dass man vor jedem Neuroseminar eine MC-Klausur schreiben und bestehen muss um am Ende berhaupt fr das richtige Testat zugelassen zu werden. Was freu ich mich auf Mitte Mai, wenn das weg ist...

----------


## Rabbit80

> wie gehts denn so mitm muskeln lernen?
> find ich ja schon bissl kacka, dass ihr das daheim machen msst in den ferien. viel erfolg auf jeden fall!!


Muskel lernen.....meine Motivation ist noch bei Null!!!! Ich kann grad mal ein paar Rckenmuskeln und untere Extremitten. Aber so richtig aufrappeln kann ich mich halt gar net  :Nixweiss: 
Lern irgendwie total unstrukturiert... mal sehen muss hier mal ne Strategie zurechtlegen....die Zeit wird knapp - wobei das erste Prptestat ende Mai ist also noch gut zwei Monate  :hmmm...:  aber trotzdem

----------


## leofgyth77

ich kann dir die lerntafeln vom rohen empfehlen. ist ja sonst nich so mein ding, aber die sind wirklich gut! steht alles schn tabellarisch drin. und dann halt noch mitm promi.
war das dann nur ein gercht mit dem eingangstestat? hab gehrt, dass ihr ein testat ber die muskeln schreiben msst, und nur wer besteht, darf zum prp-kurs....

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich hasse es bei so geilem Wetter lernen zu mssen... aber wenn ich dieses WE nicht lerne, dann pack ich es mit Sicherheit nicht, zur Zwischenklausur am 11.4. fit zu sein. Die kommende Woche kommt noch sooooo viel neues Zeug dazu  :grrrr....:

----------


## Rabbit80

> ich kann dir die lerntafeln vom rohen empfehlen. ist ja sonst nich so mein ding, aber die sind wirklich gut! steht alles schn tabellarisch drin. und dann halt noch mitm promi.
> war das dann nur ein gercht mit dem eingangstestat? hab gehrt, dass ihr ein testat ber die muskeln schreiben msst, und nur wer besteht, darf zum prp-kurs....


Dachten wir am Angang eben auch, dass es dieses Eingangstestat gibt....aber ist nicht so - haben sie wieder mal gendert  :Aufgepasst!: 
Bewegungsapparat war der Knachpunkt...ohne das Testat kein Prpkurs! 

Aber gut so, bleibt uns noch ein wenig mehr Zeit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Boah, Freitag Anatomie Grundlagentestat und ich hnge noch voll und ganz in der Ferienschleife.. Familie und Freizeit fordern mich derzeit gnzlich, irgendwann msste ich mal anfangen zu lernen.. juheee...! Keine Motivation, Lust oder irgendetwas vergleichbares....  :Keks:

----------


## lio

Na super. Aus mir unerklrlichen Grnden hab ich die eine der niedrigsten Matrikelnummern und muss vermutlich gleich im ersten Seminar mein Biochemie-Referat halten  :kotzen:

----------


## altalena

@lio: da sind die themen aber noch nicht so abgespaced  :hmmm...:  und im zweiten semester haste definitiv mehr zeit, ein referat vorzubereiten als im 3.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Zanza

Manno, bin irgendwie schon voll gefrustet, obwohl das Semester noch gar nicht angefangen hat... alles doof grade.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Annaly

@ Zanza  :Knuddel:  was ist denn los? allgemein einfach gefrustet? :Knuddel:

----------


## Zanza

Ach, irgendwie schon... ich kanns gar nicht so genau sagen, ich glaube, es liegt auch daran, dass ich drei Wochen USA bei meiner ehemaligen Gastafamilie hinter mir habe und einfach noch nicht wieder ganz angekommen bin... auerdem noch so nen paar andere kleine Sachen, Stress mit einem Freund und sowas... das geht aber bald hoffentlich alles wieder vorbei... Danke frs  :Knuddel:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Ersten Abschnitt des Pflegepraktikums geschafft, heute chillig nach Mannheim fahren, morgen nochmal den Tag genieen und dann gehts wieder an den Bewegungsapparat. Letzter Versuch nchste Woche Freitag um 13Uhr. Das MUSS einfach klappen!
Am Montag geht brigens wieder das neue Modul los, ich hoffe ich verpass dann in der ersten Woche nicht wieder so viel, weil ich ja anderweitig lerntechnisch beschftigt bin  :was ist das...?: 

Ich wnsch allen andere viel Glck beim Semesterstart, chaka, wir schaffen das  :Top:

----------


## PCR

Ich hasse Physik  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ich hasse es soooo sehr^^

----------


## -Tim-

@ PCR: Geht mir auch so! Ich hab im Physikum genau 2 (!) Physikfragen richtig..Hat aber immer noch zu ner 2 gereicht ;)

----------


## Zanza

Inelein, ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen! Das wird schon klappen!

CHAKA!

edit: Bin heute nach einem entgegen aller Erwartungen zur Abwechslung doch mal ganz guten Physiopraktikum doch besserer Dinge als die letzten Tage und werde mich jetzt wohl oder bel mit Atmung beschftigen...

----------


## DeSeal

Ich drck dir ebenfalls die Daumen, Inelein!!
Diejenigen, die das Bewegungstestat dreimal machen mssen, sind ohnehin die Besten! Und ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  :hmmm...:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich drck dir auch die Daumen Inielein!

Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Das schnste am Studium ist, wie ich feststellen musste, die Ferienzeit.

Nachdem wir im ersten Semester allgemeine Anatomie + Bewegungsapparat gemacht haben kommt in 2 1/2 Wochen Kopf/Hals, dann 4 Wochen spter ZNS und 6 Wochen drauf kommt dann Siten und dann ist das Semester wieder um. ich hab keine Lust.

Und als wre das nicht genug kommt noch Physik und Chemie!! Ich hasse beide Fcher bzw. kann ich die einfach gar nicht. Jedes mal denk ich, das ich eigentlich echt nicht auf die Uni gehre so dmlich wie ich mich da anstelle.

Na wenigstens Anatomie, Histo und der ganze andere Kleinkram luft gut.

Achja, und mich nervt die Kleinstadt hier irgendwie. Der Wechsel von Berlin nach Greifswald hat bei mir noch keine wirklichen Sympathien gefunden (vom Studium abgesehen).

Hoffe ihr haut richtig rein leute!
MfG Thomas

----------


## PCR

Physik bestanden, ich bin so auer mir  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Physik bestanden, ich bin so auer mir


Supi *Daumen hoch*  :Big Grin:  am meisten hatte ich auch vor Physik angst, da ich das nie in der Schule hatte  :Big Grin:  fhle also mit dir.

Ich lern gerade Biochemie. Da ich Biochemie und Empty-Kurs als Wahlpflichtfach gewhlt habe muss ich zumindest in Biochemie ne gute Leistung erbringen  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

woah black eyes...du hast zwei wahlfcher?
aber empty war bestimmt ganz cool oder? wollt ich immer machen, aber ich wollt dann in den ferien lieber bei meinem freund sein. aber dann kannste ja mal prp-tutor werden ((:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> woah black eyes...du hast zwei wahlfcher?
> aber empty war bestimmt ganz cool oder? wollt ich immer machen, aber ich wollt dann in den ferien lieber bei meinem freund sein. aber dann kannste ja mal prp-tutor werden ((:


Naja Biochemie muss man ja so oder so machen und es unterscheidet sich eigentlich kaum von dem normalen Praktikum, auer das wir dieses Vorseminar fr die Bonusklausur haben und 1-2 Tage am Biochemieinstitut verbringen drfen und uns da Experimente von den Groen anschauen drfen  :schnarch...: 

Und ja, ich wrde spter schon gern Prptutor machen ;) aber mir gings hier vorallem darum, dass wir ja im 3.Semester kein Anatomie haben und ich danach bestimmt alles vergessen htte...und so beleg ich den Kurs und wiederhol so nebenbei noch ein bisschen.

Hattest du Englisch fr Mediziner? 'Wie wars?

----------


## Zanza

Mal dumme Frage, aber bitte was ist ein Empty-Kurs? Ich kann mir da mal so gar nichts drunter vorstellen!

Wie ists eigentlich bei Ine gelaufen? Ich hab extra Daumen gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Zanza: Ine ist hoffentlich noch fleissig am Lernen. Die Nachklausur ist am 15.4.


Und ich bin schon wieder weg... hab am Montag Zwischenprfung ZNS/Hormone und kann nicht behaupten, dass ich groartig was kann ...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## lio

> Mal dumme Frage, aber bitte was ist ein Empty-Kurs? Ich kann mir da mal so gar nichts drunter vorstellen!


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ^^
Im ersten Moment dachte ich an so einen Kurs wie Autogenes Training, das machen einige meiner Kommilitonen als Wahlfach - angeblich sitzen die da nur still rum und suchen ihr inneres Ich  :bhh: 
Ich find mein Wahlfach (Rechtspsychologie) viiiiel spannender als meine medizinischen Fcher dieses Semester. Eigentlich wollte ich mich heute auf das erste Physik-Praktikum und das Histo-Eingangstestat vorbereiten, aber ich hab den Lllmann-Rauch noch nicht mal aufgeschlagen  :grrrr....:  Wenn ich nicht endlich was mache geht das am Freitag total daneben  :kotzen:

----------


## Zanza

Ah, stimmt, sie hatte geschrieben "nchste Woche Freitag"  :Grinnnss!:  Na dann! Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

empty kurs ist prppen im wahlfach (: aber autogenes training als wahlfach ist ja auch ne geile sache. hehe

black, englisch war total frn arsch, mega schei*e!!! habs so bereut damals..aber nja...hauptsache man hat den schein (:
aber jetz machts auch noch eine aus canada, und die war sehr viel sympatischer und ich hatte den eindruck, dass die das auch gerne strukturiert machen wollte...also, ich denk bei der knnt englisch ganz gut sein.

----------


## Zanza

Wieso heit denn das Empty? Irgendwie ist mir das immernoch nicht klar...  :Blush:

----------


## perro

hier bei uns gibts 7 medical english kurse @_@ hab dieses semester mit dem ersten angefangen und hoff bis ende des studiums so 3-4 zu schaffen...wr schon cool ^^ bisher machts auch voll spa! wir sind nur ca 20-30 leute, machen viel konversation, spielchen und eeeeewig viele vokabeln... ein bisschen wie ein VHS-kurs  :Smilie: 

wieviel wahlfcher braucht ihr?? wir brauchen 15(!)  :Oh nee...:  man hat ja soviel zeit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zanza

Bei uns gibts fr die Wahlfcher/Qualiprofile so ein Credit-Point-System. Wir brauchen bis zur Basisprfung (nach dem 6./Physikumsquivalent) 14 und bis zum PJ 30. Je nach Arbeitsaufwand gibts dann eben die Punkte (ist sowas wie 0.1 pro Stunde, die man dafr aufwendet). Fr Skillslab-Kurse gibts eben ab 0.1 Punkte, 3 zum Beispiel fr ne Hausarbeit in Medizin und Ethik.
Fr mein Humangenetik-Seminar dieses Semester krieg ich 1.5 und fr das Praktikum 2.5.
Kann man sich dann ja so grob ausrechnen, wie viel man machen muss  :Grinnnss!: 
Und bei 15 Credit Points in einem Bereich gibts dann ein Zertifikat, dass man ein Qualifikationsprofil erfolgreich abgeschlossen hat.
Ganz schn kompliziert  :Grinnnss!: 

Wie siehts denn bei euch so aus mit dem Angebot, wie viele Fcher stehen so zur Auswahl?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wieso heit denn das Empty? Irgendwie ist mir das immernoch nicht klar...


Hey  :Big Grin:  warum das Empty heit keine Ahnung  :Big Grin:  
Aber wir drfen hier ja selbstndig prpen ohne grere Anweisungen vom Prof und erstellen dann zusammen ein Empty-Prparat...Und wenn man dann noch Empty auf den Menschen bersetzt heit das so viel wie menschenleer, was ja das Prparat passend beschreibt

----------


## lio

14 Wahlfcher!?  :Aufgepasst!: 
Wir brauchen ein einziges. Ich geh ein Semster lang einmal pro Woche zu einer zweistndigen Vorlesung, zum Schluss gibts ne Abschlussklausur und damit hat sich die Sache. Wir haben leider nicht besonders viel Auswahl (Sprachkurse, aber die wenigen Pltze gehen vor allem an BA-Studenten, die den Kurs machen mssen, theologische Kurse, Homopathie, ). Rechtspsychologie war das einzige Fach, das mich persnlich angesprochen - es geht unter anderem um Glaubwrdigkeitsgutachten, falsche Gestndnisse, Viktimologie und so.

Drei Seiten Lllmann-Rauch geschafft - wenn ich in dem Tempo weitermache, brauch ich ein ganzes Semester fr die Zellbiologie-Einleitung =/

----------


## perro

> Wie siehts denn bei euch so aus mit dem Angebot, wie viele Fcher stehen so zur Auswahl?


dadurch, dass wir 15 wahlfcher brauchen, haben wir eine riiiieige auswahl an wahlfchern (ich schtze mal so 100-150 gibts). ist eigentlich ne gute sache, weil es wirklich interessante kurse gibt! hab jetzt schon einen rntgenkurs, sono, medical english und nhkurs gemacht  :Smilie:  ist wirklich ein toller ausgleich zur vorklinik....auch wenn man eigentlich eh schon genug zu tun hat...


@lio: mensch ihr habts gut ^^ 1 wahlfach..wahnsinn! ich geh das ganze semester ber 1x die woche fr 2 std in med. english und bekomm dafr 2 wahlfachstunden angerechnet  :bhh:  bleiben nur noch 13  :bhh:

----------


## DeSeal

Perro, ab wann kann man die Wahlfcher denn belegen? mir ist bisher mal noch nix davon untergekommen...
Das Angebot hrt sich ja schonmal gut an  ::-stud:

----------


## perro

> Perro, ab wann kann man die Wahlfcher denn belegen? mir ist bisher mal noch nix davon untergekommen...
> Das Angebot hrt sich ja schonmal gut an


fr die meisten wahlfcher braucht man eigentlich keine vorkenntnisse! schau mal auf skalpell.at unter service, da steht die wahlfachliste online! 
aber ich wrd dir raten erst ab dem 3.semester damit anzufangen... mit der sip 1 hat man ja genug zu tun  :bhh:

----------


## DeSeal

> mit der sip 1 hat man ja genug zu tun


Ooooh ja... mir geht schon dermaen die Dse und es sind noch 3 Monate Zeit. Ich hab tatschlich heute meine erste SIP gekreuzt, war ein ziemliches Desaster ^^

----------


## perro

> Ooooh ja... mir geht schon dermaen die Dse und es sind noch 3 Monate Zeit. Ich hab tatschlich heute meine erste SIP gekreuzt, war ein ziemliches Desaster ^^


haha glaub ich dir gerne  :Big Grin:  war bei mir damals auch nicht anders ^^ aber wenn du wirklich anstndig lernst, kann eigentlich nix schief gehen! (und mit der neuen blockregelung sollte es eigentlich viel einfacher werden...) :hmmm...:

----------


## Frisko

Bah, ich find den Einstieg in Neuro sooo schwierig...
Interessant aber... unbersichtlich...

----------


## ][truba][

Was ist...
Wie geht...
Woher soll ich...
Versteh ich .... ahhh jetzt... nee doch nicht...
Zu hoch fr mich...

CHEMIE!!!

6 Jahre gewartet und daran werde ich scheitern! Ich sags euch!

MfG Thomas

----------


## SteffiChap

Wirst du nicht!!!!!  :Knuddel:  Hinsetzen, lernen, lernen, lernen und bestehen!!! So siehts aus.  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein *grummel*  :bhh:

----------


## pottmed

Embryo ist sowas von zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Embryo ist sowas von zum


Ne du Embryo ist so toll, wenn man das einmal verstanden hat kann man sich soooooo viel herleiten*

*Aussage unseres Tischassis A.P.  :hmmm...: 

Aber im Grunde haste recht, nach dem Physikum kannste echt die Lschtaste drcken....

----------


## ][truba][

Hehe, Embryo hab ich zum Glck hinter mir.
Ganz toll dieses rumgefalte.... essentiell! ;)

Aber das fand ich noch gar nicht mal sooo bel. 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin ;)

----------


## DeSeal

> Embryo ist sowas von zum


Na dann kann ich mich ja schonmal freuen... Geht in 3 Wochen los Oo

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Ne du Embryo ist so toll, wenn man das einmal verstanden hat kann man sich soooooo viel herleiten*
> 
> *Aussage unseres Tischassis A.P. 
> 
> Aber im Grunde haste recht, nach dem Physikum kannste echt die Lschtaste drcken....


Irgendwie haben alle Dozenten diese Einstellung scheint mir. Und dann diese konkreten Ansagen von wegen "Es wre mglich, dass es nur MC-Fragen sind, aber das wei niemand genau." Mysteris...
Naja, Donnerstag haben wir auch dieses Kapitel hinter uns...und dann geht es ganz toll weiter mit...*tada* PHYSIK!  :kotzen:

----------


## perro

ich fand embryo cool ^^ da war so wie neuroanatomie: am anfang nur bahnhof verstanden und wenn man sich erstmal hinsetzt und "verstehen lernt" gehts mit dem lernen ruckizucki  :bhh: 

ich sitz grad an physio  :Frown:  am FR ist groer physiotest ber den kompletten groen silbernagl... i koans mir net merken  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Frisko

> ich fand embryo cool ^^ da war so wie neuroanatomie: am anfang nur bahnhof verstanden und wenn man sich erstmal hinsetzt und "verstehen lernt" gehts mit dem lernen ruckizucki 
> 
> ich sitz grad an physio  am FR ist groer physiotest ber den kompletten groen silbernagl... i koans mir net merken


Deine Worte in Gottes Ohren...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich wei grad nicht, ob ich Embryo oder Physik schlimmer finden soll...

----------


## Jemine

Physik...
Ich hoffe, du hast dir fr Embryo die Altklausuren gut bis sehr gut angeguckt  :hmmm...:

----------


## MisterXYZ

Schei Tag, heute das dritte mal Testat 1 ******** und Testat 2 auch schon 2 mal davor  :Frown:  (haben zum Glck 6 Versuche je). Meine beschissene Prfungsangst vor mndlichen Prfungen ruiniert mir gerade das, was ich schon immer machen wollte  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

mister, das wird schon noch! lass dich nicht unterkriegen! vielleicht hilfts dir, wenn du dich davor von freunden abfragen lsst! mir hat das zumindest immt geholfen!

----------


## -Julchen-

Also bis jetzt fand ich das Semester und das Thema (Neuro) ja echt nett, aber heute :kotzen:  Wer soll sich denn schon wieder diese ganzen Rckenmarksbahnen merken? Und die Vorlesung dazu war sooooo schlecht, ich hab erstmal anderthalb Stunden nachgearbeitet, bis ich endlich verstanden hatte, was berhaupt der Sinn davon ist und der Prof mir mit seiner Vorlesung sagen wollte :Nixweiss:

----------


## Frisko

Neuro kann sich mal sowas von gehackt legen. Mal ernsthaft, wer prft denn die ******* zeitgleich mit Histo 2, das ist doch zum Brechen.

----------


## Zanza

Boah bin ich fertig! Heute um viertel vor acht aus dem Haus und um halb zehn abends wieder hier gewesen. Hab mir jetzt eine kleine Pause gegnnt, werde jetzt aber noch ein halbes Stndchen Patho gnnen. Zum Einschlafen sozusagen.
Irgendwie sehe ich kein Land bei diesem Systemblock, ich wei auch nicht... aber alles wird gut, alles wird gut...
Nurnoch bis Montag...
Auch wenn der nchste Block mit Testat einmal die Woche und Seminarvortrag und diversen Spen nicht besser wird. Aber darber denke ich dann ab Dienstag nach  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

*seufz* konsequent inkonsequent  :Keks:

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

10 Tage vor dem ersten Anatomie-Testat und trotz unzhligem Wiederholen der aus der DR herausgeschriebenen Zusammenfassungen in Verbindung mit Prometheus habe ich das Gefhl einfach nichts mehr in den Kopf zu bekommen. Mein Gedchtnis gleicht einem Sieb. Zumindest gefhlsmig.

----------


## Jemine

10 Tage sind doch echt superviel Zeit, besonders, wenn du schon beim Wiederholen bist! Das wird!  :Top: 

Apropos Wiederholen: bldes Histokrams...

----------


## Zanza

Morgen Klausur... mal schaun... das muss irgendwie werden, die Woche vor der Wiederholungsklausur ist bei mir nmlich ziemlich verplant  :hmmm...: 
Aber abgesehen von Anatomie bin ich eigentlich ganz fit, es fehlen nur noch ein paar kleine Fcher... Also, welche, die wenig Punkte geben. Werde mich jetzt damit noch ein bisschen beschftigen und zwar drauen in der Sonne  :Grinnnss!: 
Euch allen frhliches Lernen, geniet das Wetter!

----------


## Jemine

Sonne! *neid* Hier scheint keine Sonne und ich sitze mit ner dicken Erkltungsbirne rum und versuche, irgendwie Histo zu wiederholen. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich davon noch berraschend viel wei  :Grinnnss!:  Mehr als erwartet jedenfalls.
Frohes Schaffen an alle!

----------


## LaTraviata

Histo war als Kind schon kagge und wurde sicher mit Frmchen und Schippen im Sandkasten beworfen  :Meine Meinung: .
Kann den Lllmann schon nicht mehr sehen, und von dem langen Mikroskopieren wird einem echt schlecht. Dienstag wieder... hoffentlich komme ich da schneller und besser mit, als das letzte Mal. Eindeutig muss ich multitaskingfhiger werden. Mikroskopieren, zeichnen, schreiben, zuhren und noch Fragen beantworten.. fnf Sachen auf einmal, damit steche ich evolutionr definitiv das -Ei aus  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Strodti

Deine spontane Abneigung gegen die schne Histologie liegt an den Umstnden eures Dates... auf der Autobahnraststtte kommt man sich halt nicht nher. Aber sie hat echte Lover-Qualitten und wenn ihr euch nher kennt, kann sie eine charmante Begleitung fr den Rest des Studiums sein  :Loove:

----------


## Hades

Kommilitonin nennt ihn auch nurnoch Mllmann  :Grinnnss!: 
Wobei ich Neuro ehrlich gesagt beschissener finde (mag auch am Prof liegen :p)

----------


## LaTraviata

Neuro sitzt quasi mit Histo im Sandkasten und duelliert sich  :Grinnnss!: ... naja, geben wir den lieben Fchern mal ne Chance...

Einiziger Lichtblick in Histo: Cyto sitzt durch unseren Prof im ersten und die Lernerei auf die Klausur letzten Februar  :Love: . Uuuuund: es wird nun an Dinge angeknpft, die man im ersten gelernt hat... Physio udn Physik... Biochemie und nun die Organik. So etwas mag ich ja  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Frisko

> Histo war als Kind schon kagge und wurde sicher mit Frmchen und Schippen im Sandkasten beworfen .
>  und von dem langen Mikroskopieren wird einem echt schlecht. Dienstag wieder... !


Haha, bin ich froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin. Ich htt bei den Blutprparaten auch fast gebrochen...  :bhh:

----------


## lio

Mir wird beim Mikroskopieren auch immer schlecht. Allerdings weniger wegen dem Inhalt, sondern weil ich so verdammt lichtempfindlich bin.

Wenigstens ist das Histopraktikum hier sehr entspannt, keine mndlichen Abfragen oder so. Mein Prof spricht allerdings so schlechtes Deutsch, dass mir die vier Stunden pro Woche berhaupt nichts bringen.

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Na, das Zeichnen ist doch freiwillig... und ihr msst fragen beantworten? Bei uns wird nur die ganze Zeit erzhlt... finden kann ich das, was die Dame da meint zu sehen, aber auch nur in den seltensten Fllen... ich finds eher erschreckend, dass es nur noch zwei bis drei Wochen bis zur ersten Histoprfung sind...

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> @LaTraviata
> Na, das Zeichnen ist doch freiwillig... und ihr msst fragen beantworten? Bei uns wird nur die ganze Zeit erzhlt... finden kann ich das, was die Dame da meint zu sehen, aber auch nur in den seltensten Fllen... ich finds eher erschreckend, dass es nur noch zwei bis drei Wochen bis zur ersten Histoprfung sind...


Also mir wurde beim Mikroskopieren auch immer schlecht, lag aber daran, dass ich immer mit einer gewissen Schnelle durch das Prparat gerauscht bin....
Zeichnen war bei uns auch keine Pflicht, ich habs auch bald gelassen  :Grinnnss!:  httet ihr meine Zeichnungen gesehen, wsstet ihr warum :Grinnnss!: 

Was ich an Histo super fand war, dass wir um 7 Uhr immer erst Vorlesung hatten und dann um 9 Uhr, alles was wir in der Vorlesung hatten, mikroskopiert haben. Zudem war Histo an den Prpkurs angepasst, so dass man alles groe auch kleein sehen konnte

----------


## Trianna

Tja bei mir steht Histopraktikum auch bald an und das Zeichnen ist Pflicht.. Und benotet... 

Mein Untergang.. wenn ich an Zoology und Botanik denke...

----------


## lio

Wo wir uns grad ber Histo auskotzen: Wir haben heute die Ergebnisse bekommen und die verschiedenen Testatversionen A/B sind krass unterschiedlich ausgefallen. Version A hat zwischen drei und fnf, Version B null bis zwei Punkte. 
Die Funktion vom Golgi-Apparat htte ich auch nennen knnen - an die Svetbergkoeffizienten der mitochondrialen und nuklren Ribosomenbestandteile hab ich mich nicht mehr erinnert. Aber hey, mit meinen 2/5 Punkten lieg ich quasi noch im Spitzenfeld  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Tja bei mir steht Histopraktikum auch bald an und das Zeichnen ist Pflicht.. Und benotet... 
> 
> Mein Untergang.. wenn ich an Zoology und Botanik denke...


WAS???? Gibts bei euch Noten? Bei uns gibts nur immer bestanden bzw. nicht bestanden.
Ich fhle total mit dir Trianna. Meine Zeichnungen waren stndige Lachnummern  :Traurig:  
Aber naja...werd ja rztin und keine Zeichnerin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rabbit80

> WAS???? Gibts bei euch Noten? Bei uns gibts nur immer bestanden bzw. nicht bestanden.
> Ich fhle total mit dir Trianna. Meine Zeichnungen waren stndige Lachnummern  
> Aber naja...werd ja rztin und keine Zeichnerin


Heeehheeeeeee....da kann ich mich nur anschlieen
Gezeichnet hab ich grad beim ersten Mal noch ...danach bald aufgeben und mir nur das wichtigste zum Prperat notiert. Konnte aus meinen Zeichnungen eh nix erkennen.....bin eben kein Maler!! Freu mich ja schon auf die Fortsetzung Teil II in Histologie.....welch ein Spass  :Oh nee...:

----------


## duv30

> Wo wir uns grad ber Histo auskotzen: Wir haben heute die Ergebnisse bekommen und die verschiedenen Testatversionen A/B sind krass unterschiedlich ausgefallen. Version A hat zwischen drei und fnf, Version B null bis zwei Punkte. 
> Die Funktion vom Golgi-Apparat htte ich auch nennen knnen - an die Svetbergkoeffizienten der mitochondrialen und nuklren Ribosomenbestandteile hab ich mich nicht mehr erinnert. Aber hey, mit meinen 2/5 Punkten lieg ich quasi noch im Spitzenfeld


XD habe ich auch gehrt, das da der Teufel umgeht. Prof Schilling schaut aber nochmal drauf, dann bekommen die meisten der Version A, den einen "Cadherin" Punkt  :Smilie: 

In welcher Plannungsgruppe bist du?

----------


## LaTraviata

> @LaTraviata
> Na, das Zeichnen ist doch freiwillig... und ihr msst fragen beantworten? Bei uns wird nur die ganze Zeit erzhlt... finden kann ich das, was die Dame da meint zu sehen, aber auch nur in den seltensten Fllen... ich finds eher erschreckend, dass es nur noch zwei bis drei Wochen bis zur ersten Histoprfung sind...


Heyho... 
ja, das Zeichnen habe ich jetzt auch an den Nagel gehangen. Welche Kohorte bist Du denn? Habe in 10 Tagen die Prfung, langsam sollte sich mein Heck also mal bugvorwrts an nen Tisch begeben und zum Lernen aufraffen  :Grinnnss!: !
Wie findest Du bisher das 2. Semester? Das erste war schon sehr gechillt dagegen. zumindest meiner Meinung nach...

Liebe Gre & schne Osterfeiertage!

----------


## lio

> XD habe ich auch gehrt, das da der Teufel umgeht. Prof Schilling schaut aber nochmal drauf, dann bekommen die meisten der Version A, den einen "Cadherin" Punkt 
> 
> In welcher Plannungsgruppe bist du?


Das wr echt klasse, angekndigt hat ers ja in der Vorlesing, aber ich glaubs erst, wenn die Listen korrigiert sind  :bhh: 
Ich bin in Gruppe 6. Bist du auch Zweitsemester?

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Kohorte wei ich gerade nicht... ich glaube B... bin grn.
Ansonsten: Ja, im Nachhinein betrachtet fand ich das 1. Semester auch recht ertrglich, auch wenn man sich viel Stress gemacht hat, wo man sich gar keinen htte machen mssen.

Was das jetzige Semester angeht: Ich bin ein wenig beunruhigt, aufgrund der ganze Stoffmenge und der beka**ten Gngelei bzgl. Physio-Antestaten, der Histo-Prfung, den weiterhin verhassten Chemiekolloquien und Protokollen, den einfach tzend lange dauernden Physikprotokollen, etc. pp.

Ich hab dieses Semester bisher leider geschludert, was auch nur einen Hauch von Lernen oder mal was angucken angeht und nun muss ich mir dringend einen berblick verschaffen, wo und was ich wie fr welches Thema vorzubereiten habe... na ja, wird schon... muss ja.  :Keks: 

Noch schne Restostertage!

----------


## Strodti

> Physio-Antestaten


Kopf hoch, zumindest vor 3 Jahren waren die Dinger ohne Probleme schaffbar!

----------


## pottmed

Wie kann man ein Ana-Testat auf Osterdienstag legen ?????  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> Wie kann man ein Ana-Testat auf Osterdienstag legen ?????


Man kann auch Physioklausuren auf Osterdienstag legen! :grrrr....: 

Viel Erfolg!!!!!!

----------


## Alchemist

... und Histo-Testate!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## altalena

hem..... OsterDIENSTAG??? is das bei irgendwem hier etwa noch 'n Feiertag??  :bhh: 

altalena, die jeden der 4 Osterfeiertage mit Sptdiensten verbracht hat....  ::-oopss:

----------


## Alchemist

altalena, arbeitest du auf Station? Hatte Freitag und Samstag Zwischendienst im Schlaflabor, war aber super entspannt.  :Smilie:

----------


## altalena

Jo, auf gyn.... aber ich muss zugeben, meine Sptdienste waren bisher grtenteils auch entspannt  :Grinnnss!:  und ich hoffe, das setzt sich heute fort  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## konstantin

> Wie kann man ein Ana-Testat auf Osterdienstag legen ?????


Hier auch.

Dafuer macht der Saal morgen frueh schon um 7 auf, damit man die ein oder andere Struktur ueberhaupt mal vor dem Testat zu Gesicht bekommt...

----------


## pottmed

Bei uns erst um 10 Uhr, aber da hat man ja auch noch 2 Stunden Zeit   :Woow:

----------


## Jemine

Dann sende ich mal gedrckte Daumen fr morgen in die Runde!
@Pottmed: was steht denn morgen an?
Und eigentlich ist es ja gar nicht so verkehrt, vor nem Testat/Prfung ein laaaanges Wochenende zu haben *duck*

----------


## LaTraviata

> @LaTraviata
> 
> Was das jetzige Semester angeht: Ich bin ein wenig beunruhigt, aufgrund der ganze Stoffmenge und der beka**ten Gngelei bzgl. Physio-Antestaten, der Histo-Prfung, den weiterhin verhassten Chemiekolloquien und Protokollen, den einfach tzend lange dauernden Physikprotokollen, etc. pp.


Also wegen Physio kann ich Dich auch beruhigen... eine gute Freundin von mir hatte letzte Woche "C-Nerv" und hat es voll verrafft und dementsprechend auch keine Zeit in Vorbereitungen investiert und hat es auch gepackt.

Klar nervt es, dass der Stapel immer grer wird, aber dranbleiben und machen... blo nicht nachdenken (bei mir kommen dann immer die Zweifel, ob es DAS denn ausgerechnet sein musste... aber JA!!!). Wir schaffen das schon und mit viel Glck haben wir nchsten Sommer schon die Vorklinik hinter uns, das ist zumindest meine Motivation! Und das Wahlfach jetzt... wenigstens ein bisschen Klinikluft schnuppern und nach EIGENEM Interesse lernen  :Grinnnss!: !

Einen schnen freien Tag Dir noch!
LG

----------


## Jemine

Lene, was hast du denn fr ein Wahlfach?
Meins war auch eher klinisch angehaucht und hat echt Spa gemacht.  :Grinnnss!:  Hab ja die Leute berhaupt nicht verstehen knnen, die noch Chemie- oder BC-Wahlfach genommen haben und dann war das Geheule gro, weils ja keinen Spa gemacht hat  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rhiannon

> ... und Histo-Testate!


Das aber auch nur, wenn du beim Bingo "gewinnst". Aber ich geh zur Sicherheit auch besser mal wieder lernen.

----------


## Alchemist

Ich wrde sagen, es wre vllt. besser, wenn alle jeden Monat oder so einmal geprft werden wrden (an einem bestimmten bekannten Tag), so gbe es keinen Psychoterror und wir wrden uns nicht verrckt machen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Rhiannon

Wr aber doch langweilig, wenn der Tag bekannt wre. Dann wrde man ja nur auf den Tag hin lernen. Das wre viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu studentenfreundlich, frcht ich  :Keks: 


Aber verrckt machst du dich auch mit bekanntem Testat-Datum. Das hab ich im Prpkurs eindrucksvoll gelernt.

----------


## Hades

> Wr aber doch langweilig, wenn der Tag bekannt wre. Dann wrde man ja nur auf den Tag hin lernen. Das wre viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu studentenfreundlich, frcht ich 
> 
> 
> Aber verrckt machst du dich auch mit bekanntem Testat-Datum. Das hab ich im Prpkurs eindrucksvoll gelernt.


Na wenn du dran warst wei ich, dass ich auch drankomme. Scheinen nmlich immer die gleichen Nummern zu sein die drfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Na wenn du dran warst wei ich, dass ich auch drankomme. Scheinen nmlich immer die gleichen Nummern zu sein die drfen


Meinste? Hatte ich nicht den Eindruck. Eure Nummern standen ja vom Mittwoch noch angeschrieben, als wir Donnerstag freies Mikroskopieren hatten. Waren ganz andere Nummern als bei uns am Mittwoch dran waren.

----------


## Hades

> Meinste? Hatte ich nicht den Eindruck. Eure Nummern standen ja vom Mittwoch noch angeschrieben, als wir Donnerstag freies Mikroskopieren hatten. Waren ganz andere Nummern als bei uns am Mittwoch dran waren.



Irgendwer meinte sowas... dann hab ich das System immernoch nicht kapiert :|

----------


## Rhiannon

> Irgendwer meinte sowas... dann hab ich das System immernoch nicht kapiert :|


Vielleicht ja tatschlich ohne System und nach Zufallsprinzip. Und Gerchte glaub ich sowieso keine mehr, da gibts ja so einige: man knnte sich freiwillig melden (negativ, ne Freundin hats versucht), man wrde vorgewarnt, wenn man Herrn K. sympathisch ist etc etc.....

----------


## Hades

Vielleicht ist ihm ja auch keiner sympathisch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Lene, was hast du denn fr ein Wahlfach?
> Meins war auch eher klinisch angehaucht und hat echt Spa gemacht.  Hab ja die Leute berhaupt nicht verstehen knnen, die noch Chemie- oder BC-Wahlfach genommen haben und dann war das Geheule gro, weils ja keinen Spa gemacht hat


Habe Radiologie gewhlt, weil es 
a) in den Ferien liegt als 5 Tages Seminar im Kleinwalsertal
b) von den Altsemestern bisher immer als gut befunden wurde
c) meinem Interesse entspricht.

Muss mich zwar auch in Strahlenphysik einlesen fr mein Referat, aber der Rest ist echt interessant und ich freu mich einfach drauf  :Love: !

----------


## Elena1989

Maaaaann, warum ist die Klauur erst um 10? Oder, bessere Frage: warum bin ich heute schon um 7 aufgewacht?? Ich werd noch ganz verrckt!!

----------


## lio

Ah, nur noch 46 Minuten bis zum Physikpraktikum, ich bin (gefhlt) immer noch vllig ahnungslos. Ich sehs kommen - ich muss mich garantiert das dritte Mal in Folge an der Tafel blamieren, obwohl der Groteil des Kurses noch nie nach vorne musste  :grrrr....: 

@Elena: Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Erstes Ana'Testat und meine Mitstreiter gemeinsam mit mir volle Punktzahl erreicht. Es wird hart und lang, aber es stimmt mich zuversichtlich.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Bei uns erst um 10 Uhr, aber da hat man ja auch noch 2 Stunden Zeit


Heute hat der Saal doch aber schon eher aufgemacht, weil Prof. R. heute fr Fragen beim Selbststudium da war. 
Aber herzlichen Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat! Ich darf morgen ran-an meinem Geburtstag... :kotzen:

----------


## ][truba][

> Heute hat der Saal doch aber schon eher aufgemacht, weil Prof. R. heute fr Fragen beim Selbststudium da war. 
> Aber herzlichen Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat! Ich darf morgen ran-an meinem Geburtstag...


Na ich hoffe du hattest Erfolg?

Was hat ihr denn jetzt fr ein Testat?

Ich komme gerade vom Kopf-Hals Testat.
Zum Glck bestanden und was darf ich jetzt machen? Physik Praktikum vorbereiten und dann darf man schon ZNS + Sinnesorgane anfangen weil das ja dann in 4 Wochen dran ist.... wer hat sich bloss so ein System ausgesucht.

BurnOut bekommt da mal ne ganz neue Bedeutung....

Achja, ich wollt mich noch ber die Kommilitonen auslassen die IMMER sagen sie knnen nix, wissen nix und hren auf und dann in die Prfung gehen, 10 Minuten spter rauskommen und sagen "Ja, war easy ich wusste alles". Ich glaub manchmal ich bin hier der einzige der wirklich was nicht weiss wenn er sagt "Man, ich weiss das nicht". Wozu macht man denn sowas? Ist doch cool wenn man alles weiss? Ich wrd mir das wnschen und wrde das dann auch sagen! Das find ich nervig (und bin neidisch  :Big Grin:  )

MfG Thomas

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Na ich hoffe du hattest Erfolg?
> 
> Was hat ihr denn jetzt fr ein Testat?
> 
> Ich komme gerade vom Kopf-Hals Testat.
> Zum Glck bestanden und was darf ich jetzt machen? Physik Praktikum vorbereiten und dann darf man schon ZNS + Sinnesorgane anfangen weil das ja dann in 4 Wochen dran ist.... wer hat sich bloss so ein System ausgesucht.
> 
> BurnOut bekommt da mal ne ganz neue Bedeutung....
> 
> ...


BOH sowas mag ich auch nicht -.- das sind die, die voll viel lernen und es einfach nicht zugeben wollen ka warum.  Vielleicht wollen sie demonstrieren, dass sie auch ohne etwas zu lernen alles wissen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hey Thomas,
ja, ich hatte Erfolg. Thema war Brustsitus, aber ich durfte zu allem was erzhlen. Wie anstrengend  :hmmm...:  Schichten der Brustwand, welche Muskeln werden aufgeklappt, Mediastinum, Lunge, Aortenverlauf, Nervus vagus mit Plexus oesophagealis, embryonaler Kreislauf und die 3 Shunts zeigen...Oh man... :dumdiddeldum...: 
Aber ich darf auch Physikpraktikum vorbereiten. Thema morgen: EKG(Dipol, quipotentialflchen, Coulomb etc.) Und dann noch das blde Antestat davor...

----------


## ][truba][

Na dann Glckwunsch.
Siten haben wir erst ab Juni. Freu ich mich schon drauf.... auf ZNS nicht....

Physik habe ich auch "Gleichstromkreis" aber Physik ist fr mich wie ne fremde Sprache. Ich lese es, aber ich verstehe nix ;)

Ich mogel mich da durch die Praktika (wobei die Testate nicht wirklich streng sind) und muss die Klausur mit Altfragen packen. Chemie sieht leider anders aus... wie ich das machen soll weiss ich noch nicht genau :P

Also, euch viel Erfolg weiterhin.
MfG Thomas

P.S: Das wegen den Kommilitonen. Ich weiss auch nicht woran es liegt. Ich lerne auch wirklich sehr sehr viel (wobei es mir wirklich auch nicht so leicht fllt wie den frisch Abiturienten) aber was manche so aus dem Hut zaubern knnen ist beeindruckend. Das sie nicht dazu stehen ist eher nervig. Aber wird man wohl nicht ndern knnen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich hasse Bindegewebe, Muskeln... alles... lass mich den Kack bitte nur bestehen... .aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

LaTraviata: Histo? Ich fhle mit dir. Du schaffst das!!!

----------


## duv30

> Ah, nur noch 46 Minuten bis zum Physikpraktikum, ich bin (gefhlt) immer noch vllig ahnungslos. Ich sehs kommen - ich muss mich garantiert das dritte Mal in Folge an der Tafel blamieren, obwohl der Groteil des Kurses noch nie nach vorne musste 
> 
> @Elena: Viel Erfolg!


wuerd mal gerne wissen wer du bist, der sich so ueber Physik beschwert. 

Dienstag Physik. dh du bist nicht in grp 3 oder 4.

----------


## lio

> wuerd mal gerne wissen wer du bist, der sich so ueber Physik beschwert. 
> 
> Dienstag Physik. dh du bist nicht in grp 3 oder 4.


Ich bin in Gruppe 6 - hab ich das nicht letzte Woche schon geschrieben? Ich werd vergesslich. Bist du auch Zweitsemester?
Ich hab nichts gegen Physik, ich hatte nur was gegen unseren ersten Praktikumsbetreuer  :bhh:

----------


## Frisko

Sagt mal, wie ist das generell mit Attesten... Bin ja noch ganz frisch... wenn ich ein Attest habe, behalte ich dann meinen Prfungsversuch? Zhlt nicht als Fehlversuch oder?

----------


## Angeletta

Ich muss hier auch mal was reinschreiben, sonst wr ich ja kein echter Medizinstudent  :Grinnnss!: 
hh, morgen Termi uhhhh erste Klausur *Aufregung*

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Ich muss hier auch mal was reinschreiben, sonst wr ich ja kein echter Medizinstudent 
> hh, morgen Termi uhhhh erste Klausur *Aufregung*


Termi...So ein bldsinniges Fach, Vokabeltest... :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hades

> Ich muss hier auch mal was reinschreiben, sonst wr ich ja kein echter Medizinstudent 
> hh, morgen Termi uhhhh erste Klausur *Aufregung*


Viel Erfolg ;)

----------


## Alchemist

Ihr packt das schon.  :Top:  Drck euch die Daumen!

----------


## Annaly

uuh. morgen um 8 neurotestat. bin irgendwie froh, dass ich so frh dran bin, aber andererseits... mh. mal sehen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Frisko

Mir geht so dermaen der Hintern auf Grundeis... Stand da eigentlich wen wir haben?

----------


## Annaly

nee, nur die zahnis wissens, weil sie halt den dozenten von ihrem prptisch kriegen... und hardi<3 hat gesagt, dass ab 8 ALLE prfer da sind...

----------


## Frisko

Naaahahahahein....  :grrrr....: 

Ich hatte gehofft, dass Wedel und Sievers ausschlafen...

----------


## Frisko

Sacht mal, dumme Frage. Bei uns gehen hier die dmmsten Gerchte durchs Land. Wir haben am Freitag Histo 2. Das wird bei uns zeitgleich mit der Nachprfung fr Histo 1 geprft.
So. Jetzt erzhlt uns die Tante heute, dass diejenigen, die am Freitag durchfallen, auch automatisch nochmal in Histo 1 geprft werden.

Darf man bestandene Prfungen auch wenn sie Teil eines Gesamtscheins als ungltig erklren? Die will uns doch verarschen oder?

----------


## Annaly

find ich auch etwas merkwrdig. liegt aber wohl daran, dass du bei nichtbestehen am freitag nicht in den recall gehst, sondern sofort diese 3er-wdh-kombo startet... histo1recall mit histo2 ist wohl ein entgegenkommen der fakultt...

----------


## Frisko

Naja, aber wenn ich Histo 1 bestanden habe, dann mach Histo 1 doch nicht nochmal!? Hackts?

----------


## Annaly

ja. also freitag bestehen. wenn mein kopf das mal mitmachen wrde  :Frown:  :Frown:  fhl mich so total leer und will frei  :Frown:

----------


## LaTraviata

Boah, das hrt sich ja echt bld an, Ihr beiden Kieler...
daher habt Ihr meine gedrckten Daumen sicher.... alles andere wre ja auch nur *Braunkack*!

LG

----------


## Frisko

Jo, danke, hat sich dann heute besttigt... "Wer Freitag durchfllt, sollte sich drauf gefasst machen auch Histo I nochmal zu machen." Warum bin ich jetzt genau nochmal zu Histo I gegangen?

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich bin ganz erstaunt, wenn ich so von euren komischen Histo-Prfungen lese.
Wie luft das Fach denn bei euch ab?
Bei uns isses so, dass wir ne Klausur schreiben ber so ungefhr die Hlfte des Semesterstoffes und wenn wir die bestehen, dann gibts am Ende des Semesters ne mndliche Prfung, in der man erst 2 Prparate erkennen muss. Hat man die erkannt, geht die Prfung richtig los, erkennt man sie nicht, wars das.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es da in der Prfungsart so Unterschiede gibt...
Trotzdem weiterhin euch viel Glck.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ist es nicht so, dass dieser Stoff dan auch Prfungsthema sein kann... aber es ist ja eigetlich immer so, da Prfungen aufeinander aufbauen und bei uns z.B. war Histo I Gewebe und Zellkunde, wre komisch, wenn das in der Histo II Prfung totgeschwiegen wrde... 

Ist das dann nicht vielleicht so gemeint? 
LG

----------


## Frisko

Also wenn ich ber euren Histo Unterricht lese, lufts mir immer kalt den Rcken runter... Mit Klausuren und Zeichnungen etc...   :bhh: 

Wir hatten 20 Kurse nachmittags, bei denen lediglich Anwesenheitspflicht besteht, wir mssen da nichts abgeben oder so...
Vorlesungen kannst du dir auch schenken, weil Lllmann-Rauch hier halt als Gttin gehandelt wird und das Buch entsprechend vorgelesen wird. Obwohl die Professoren schon super sind. Und Lllmann Rauch hlt derzeit Vorlesungen zu einigen Themen, als Crash Kurs.
Und dann gibts zwei mndliche Testate, einmal Histo I ber Zytologie und Gewebe und dann Histo II ber den Rest. Und die Schwierigkeit da ist absolut prferabhngig. Wir kriegen zwei Prparate haben zwischen zehn Minuten und 1,5 Stunden Vorbereitungszeit und dann gehts fr zehn Minuten ab. 
Wobei mein Prfer bei Histo I einen Schei auf meine Aufzeichnungen gegeben hat und direkt losgefragt hat.
Andere Prfer lesen sich die Aufzeichnungen durch, fragen "Welchen Teil eines Eisbrens darf man nicht essen?" und dann darf man bestanden wieder gehen. (hnlich super wie die Frage im Neurotestat, Zweitsemester, ohne Biochemie : "Wieviele Aminosuren hat Melatonin eigentlich?" oder "Was erkennen Sie denn bei der Augenhintergrundspiegelung?")

Das natrlich Inhalte von eins auch in zwei auftauchen knnen, ist mir klar, ich denke auch, dass es auf etwas hnliches hinauslaufen wird... Sind dann ja nur 600 Seiten Llli bis Weihnachten...  :Top:

----------


## Annaly

Ja also so ganz anders ist es bei uns auch nicht ;)
histo1 war eben grundlagen kram. quasi die llli bis zum blut, allerdings mit prparate erkennen und dann sofort einen vom stapel lassen, was man da alles sieht und wie was funktioniert. 2 prparate +1em bild war das
und histo2 ist jetzt eben die ganze llli, 2prparate, alle organe und dann da eben alles loslassen, was man wei, wies gefrbt ist (was bei histo1 auch schon war). am besten in der vorbereitungszeit alles zeichnen/beschriften und erklren was man sieht.

----------


## LaTraviata

na, so unterschiedlich ist es dann ja gar nicht  :hmmm...:  trotz der km, die zwischen unseren unistdten liegen. der mllmann muss auch hier in 5 wochen sitzen, juhu!  :Keks:

----------


## DerSalamander

Achso, ich dachte, nach Histo 1 +2 gehts bei euch noch weiter ;) 
Bei uns munkelt man jedoch, dass man mit dem Ulfig auch besteht. Ich werds mal ausprobieren ;)

----------


## Annaly

nix gegen die llli, die ist soooo niedlich :Love:  und didaktisch ist sie echt ganz schn prima in den vl!
aber selbst wenn die sich bei mir daheim aufs sofa setzen und mir den ganzen tag histo erklren wrde mit tollen bildern an die wand gebeamt - ich wrd ihr vermutlich auf ihre niedliche weste brechen.  ::-angel:

----------


## lio

Ich hab gerade das 2. Histotestat verhauen  :grrrr....: 
Einige Fragen waren einfach mies (welches Vitamin ist fr die Bildung der EZM des Knorpels ntig?), aber vor allem bin ich selber schuld. Ich hab einige Fragen richtig beantwortet, aber mit (berflssigen) falschen Zustzen versaut

Ich werf mal eine Frage in den Raum, weil meine Kommilitonen und ich unterschiedlicher Meinungen waren. Sind Skelettmuskeln zur Renegeration befhigt? Was genau bedeutet "Regeneration"? 
Ich war der Meinung: Regeneration = Ersatz abgestorbener Teile ("growth anew of lost tissue or destroyed parts or organs") - Neubildung von Muskelfasern ist definitiv nicht mglich, deshalb meine Antwort: "nein, aber Grenwachstum durch Satellitenzellen mglich (Synzytium)" - die Funktion einer "kaputten" Muskelfasern kann ja durchaus durch Hypertrophie der anderen Muskelfasern ausgeglichen werden, aber ist das "Regeneration"?

----------


## Annaly

oh mann lio, das ist mies und doof, aber dann weit du ja frs nchste mal, dass es dann laufen wird  :Smilie:   :Knuddel: 

zur regeneration- ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass regeneration mit hile von satellitenzellen in sofern mglich ist, solang die basallamina unversehrt ist. die sz verschmelzen dann ja zueinander. oder so. sonst wird ja der muskel bindegewebig vernarbt an der stelle der verletzung. ist ja auch schon etwas her wieder...

----------


## Rhiannon

Bei Histo werfe ich noch eine besonders nette Art der Prfung in den Raum: das Bingo-Testat.........
Ich wr sowas von glcklich, wenn ich ne Ahnung htte, wann meine Prfung stattfindet. Aber so ist das mehr als mega-tzend. Immer dieses Rumsitzen und Warten, ob es einen trifft und dann nochmal warten, welcher Prfer sich zu einem bewegt.   :dagegen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Einige Fragen waren einfach mies (welches Vitamin ist fr die Bildung der EZM des Knorpels ntig?)


Welches ist es denn? C?

----------


## Rico

> Welches ist es denn? C?


Ich htte jetzt D getippt...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Frisko

Sind auch beide richtig...  D fr die Mineralisierung, C fr die Kollagenfasern. A knnte man auch noch nennen fr die Proliferation...

Und Annaly hat bzgl. Regeneration recht, kommt drauf an, was alles durch ist. Generell ist Regeneration mglich, wenn die Basalmembran intakt bleibt. Wenn nicht gibts ne Narbe...

----------


## Sahni

Vitamin K fr Osteocalcin ist auch noch ein weiteres Vitamin.

----------


## ][truba][

Man, langsam muss ich wirklich brechen.

4 Wochen fr ZNS und Sinnesorgane find ich viel zu wenig. Ich lern hier jeden Tag und schaff eigentlich immer nur Krmel von dem ganzen Mist. und jetzt sinds keine 14 Tage mehr bis zum Testat.

Das lernt sich auch, im Gegensatz zum Rest, einfach viel schwerer! Achja, ich verstehe es natrlich nebenbei auch nicht in gnze  :Big Grin: 

Naja, ich hoffe bei euch luft es besser.

MfG Thomas

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

SO  :Big Grin:  endlich fertig mit der Vorbereitung fr meinen Vortrag am Freitag fr den Empty-Kurs.

----------


## Elena1989

Maaaann.. ich bin irgendwie voll genervt. Die ganze Zeit nur am Biochemielernen, Neuro schleif ich nebenbei irgendwie mit, habe aber Null Ahnung und irgendwie auch gar keine Lust das zu lernen. Und wenn ich mal anfange kann ich mir nix merken.  :Traurig: 

Mensch, ich will Ferien...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Bcherschnffler

Das kenn ich gut!  :Smilie: 

Biochemie nervt wirklich, und dass wir das sch*** Praktikum praktisch auch noch knnen mssen, find ich irgendwie ne Frechheit, was wei ich denn, was ich da vor nem halben Jahr in irgendwelche Reagenzglser geschttet hab... bzw. was ich da gesehen haben soll^^

Also trste dich: Du leidest nicht alleine  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1989

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

Ich mache ja Human- und Molekularbiologie und ich bin gerade an einem Monsterphysiologieblock... Habe schon einiges gemacht und habe nun noch 9 Tage Zeit. Wie lerne ich das am effektivsten?? 

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Es ist echt seehr viel.. Wahnsinn ^^

Und direkt danch Histo 2.. und dann Zellbio.. Und Genetikpraktikum.. und...

Ach eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen:

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein Physiologieskript, dass ich mir noch zustzlich anschauen knnte??

----------


## Jemine

@Trianna: "Einfach" hinsetzen und lernen^^ Es ist eh immer zu viel Stoff fr zu wenig Zeit.
Was fr ein Physioskript bruchtest du denn? 

Und an den Rest: keine mehr am Schimpfen grad? Was ist da los?  :bhh:

----------


## Gast09012019

> Und an den Rest: keine mehr am Schimpfen grad? Was ist da los?


na, das bliche eben, man hat soviel zu tun dass garnicht mehr Zeit zum Jammern da is ;)

----------


## pottmed

> @Trianna: "Einfach" hinsetzen und lernen^^ Es ist eh immer zu viel Stoff fr zu wenig Zeit.
> Was fr ein Physioskript bruchtest du denn? 
> 
> Und an den Rest: keine mehr am Schimpfen grad? Was ist da los?


Auch hier, keine Zeit zum schimpfen  :kotzen:

----------


## ][truba][

Nach fast ganzen 4 Wochen ist Donnerstag mdl. Testat fr ZNS und Sinnesorgane.

Wenn ich nicht viel Glck habe und er mich nicht ein paar (mehr hab ich auch nicht) meiner Sahnstcke fragt geh ich mit Pauken und Trompeten unter.

Zu viel, meiner Meinung nach, komplexer Stoff in viel zu kurzer Zeit!
Naja, einen Tag hab ich ja noch!

Der Zeitdruck ist das schlimmste an diesem Studium!
Funktionieren muss man...

MfG Thomas

----------


## Frisko

Ich empfinde den Zeitdruck vor allem als knstlich erzeugt... Wir haben jetzt irgendwann Mitte Juli Physio Klausur und dann bist Oktober nischt. Dazwischen einmal in der Woche Seminar. Warum mussten wir jetzt Histo 2 und Neuro innerhalb von zwei Wochen prfen?

----------


## LaTraviata

Warum? Weil das scheinbar flchendeckend in Deutschland zum Medizinstudium dazu gehren zu scheint  :kotzen: . Alles, was man macht, muss man exzessiv betreiben und stets das Maximum herausholen. Wir schreiben beispielsweise unsere grten Klausuren - Neurana (komplett) und Neuropysio (ebenso auch die komplette) an ein und demselben Tag. Finde ich tatschlich auch etwas heftig. Histo komplett in 9 Wochen (Prfung zwei in nunmehr 3 Wochen - dann hoffentlich fertig), da man da vorher nicht noch parallel den ganzen anderen Sch**** lernt, ist ja auch verstndlich. Nichts wird man derzeit gerecht und mich nervt dieses Oberflchenwissen maximalst an. 

Abgesehen davon, da da noch Physik, Chemie II anstehen - aber gut, DAS muss tatschlich irgendwie funzen - wei nur nicht wie gerade  :Nixweiss: !?

----------


## Frisko

> Nichts wird man derzeit gerecht und mich nervt dieses Oberflchenwissen maximalst an.


Genau das isses.

----------


## Trianna

Doch ich kann gerade weiterkotzen...

HISTO (eigentlich mag ich es ja)... Wenn man mich aber zwingt zu zeichnen, dieses Gekritzel auch noch benotet und ggf. mit Nichtbestehen des Kurses droht... Dann brech ich... Es bringt mir gar nix.. aber ich muss es machen. Und dazu diese verfuckte Genetikprotokoll.. Ich mag nicht...

----------


## ][truba][

So, heut ist es soweit.
14.15uhr! Da naht mein Untergang unaufhrlich.

Ich glaub, nein ich weiss, das ich noch nie sooo schlecht vorbereitet war.

Puh, ich brauch GLCK!! Wnscht es mir.

MfG Thomas

----------


## leofgyth77

ganz ruhig, thomas..wird alles gut gehn! drck dir ganz fest die daumen, jetz erstmal tief durchatmen und nochmal ein paar fakten durchgehen, oder dich ablenken..was besser fr dich ist (:

----------


## Jemine

> Warum? Weil das scheinbar flchendeckend in Deutschland zum Medizinstudium dazu gehren zu scheint . Alles, was man macht, muss man exzessiv betreiben und stets das Maximum herausholen. Wir schreiben beispielsweise unsere grten Klausuren - Neurana (komplett) und Neuropysio (ebenso auch die komplette) an ein und demselben Tag. Finde ich tatschlich auch etwas heftig. Histo komplett in 9 Wochen (Prfung zwei in nunmehr 3 Wochen - dann hoffentlich fertig), da man da vorher nicht noch parallel den ganzen anderen Sch**** lernt, ist ja auch verstndlich. Nichts wird man derzeit gerecht und mich nervt dieses Oberflchenwissen maximalst an. 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, da da noch Physik, Chemie II anstehen - aber gut, DAS muss tatschlich irgendwie funzen - wei nur nicht wie gerade !?


Japp  :Meine Meinung: 
Vllig tzend! Wer nicht funktioniert ist eh gleich unten durch.
Dozenten fr Fach y: "Es kann ja nicht sein, dass sie jetzt nur Fach x lernen, sie mssen wissen, dass x viel wichtiger ist als y, daher ziehen wir jetzt auch mal an"  :kotzen: 


Truba, wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## ][truba][

Oar, ich hab bestanden.

Ich hatte wirklich Glck. Gleich als erstes meinte er am Ohr kommt eine Schallwelle an... und nun erzhlen sie mal (also Ohr + Hrbahn) und zum Glck kam nicht Auge/Haut als Sinnesorgan. Da konnt ich schonmal 3/4 meiner Zeit fllen. Der Rest war sehr oberflchlich!

Ich merks immer wieder. Glck brauch man. Danke frs Daumen drcken!

Jetzt nur noch Siten mit integrierter Histo Prfung und dann sind die Scheine in der Tasche!

MfG Thomas

P.S: Vielen Dank fr eure Worte

----------


## DeSeal

Glckwunsch truba... Immer schn, was von den alten Mitwartern zu lesen  :Top: 


Ich knnte grad kotzen... fast 4h Termi-Klausur geschrieben, nicht ganz fertig geworden, Hand brennt vom Texte bersetzen und ich vermute stark, dass ich wegen der Block-Regelung das ganze nchste Woche wieder machen darf -.- Wie peinlich ist das bitte?! Prpkurs, Histo und Biochemie bestehen und bei Termi aussortiert werden -.- GRRRRRR

----------


## Elena1989

@DeSeal: 4 Stunden Termi Klausur? Texte bersetzen?? Du lieber Himmel!!

@truba: Glckwunsch!

----------


## perro

> Wie peinlich ist das bitte?! Prpkurs, Histo und Biochemie bestehen und bei Termi aussortiert werden -.- GRRRRRR


stress dich nicht so ;) da wird keiner aussortiert! es fallen nicht mal 5% durch und selbst die bestehen geschlossen im 2. anlauf! bei uns haben auch alle gro rum geschrien und kein schrei war der mhe wert!

----------


## DeSeal

I hope so... war auf jeden Fall viel schwerer als die bungsklausur, aber ich hoffe mal, du hast Recht perro  :Big Grin:  hattest du auch das vergngen letztes jahr?

----------


## ][truba][

> Glckwunsch truba... Immer schn, was von den alten Mitwartern zu lesen 
> 
> 
> Ich knnte grad kotzen... fast 4h Termi-Klausur geschrieben, nicht ganz fertig geworden, Hand brennt vom Texte bersetzen und ich vermute stark, dass ich wegen der Block-Regelung das ganze nchste Woche wieder machen darf -.- Wie peinlich ist das bitte?! Prpkurs, Histo und Biochemie bestehen und bei Termi aussortiert werden -.- GRRRRRR


Das scheint mir aber auch seeeehr hart was ihr da machen msst?!
Texte bersetzen? 
Mein Termi Schein bestand aus ein paar Deklinationen, Farb- und Zahlwrtern, ein paar Synonymen von lat.-griech. und ein paar Fragen zur Entwicklung der medizinischen Terminologie. Und 4h? Das hat bei uns 45 Minuten gedauert.

Hauptsache du hast die wichtigen Sachen gepackt. Physio und Biochemie gibts bei uns dann ja erst im 3+4.

Kopf hoch. Das wird auch noch!
MfG Thomas

----------


## NaCl

Wer htte gedacht, dass Anatomie schlimmer ist als Chemie und Physik zusammen...

----------


## PRIND

Wieso sollen Physik und Chemie schlimm sein? Das ist Urlaub im Gegensatz zu Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio  :Smilie: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Bin gerade total glcklich  :Big Grin:  8,3% Bonuspunkte in Biochemie *FREU*

----------


## perro

> I hope so... war auf jeden Fall viel schwerer als die bungsklausur, aber ich hoffe mal, du hast Recht perro  hattest du auch das vergngen letztes jahr?


japp, hatte ich  :Big Grin:  bei uns ist fast niemand fertig geworden mit der bersetzung... aber es hat gereicht  :Smilie:  meld dich wenn du ergebnise hast, interessiert mich ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich empfinde im Moment eher Anatomie als Urlaub im Vergleich zu Chemie. 
Aber Physik ist dafr ganz chillig... :Party:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Uhhhh ist ja nur noch nen guter Monat bevor euch hoffi mal ordentlich bumst und mit dem ganzen Vorspiel knnte es dieses Jahr ja ne komplett neue Klausur werden..... Drck euch auf alle Flle die Daumen.

----------


## ][truba][

Also ich find Anatomie, trotz allem, noch deutlich besser als Physik und vor allem Chemie.

Naja, wird schon.
MfG Thomas

----------


## Jemine

> Uhhhh ist ja nur noch nen guter Monat bevor euch hoffi mal ordentlich bumst und mit dem ganzen Vorspiel knnte es dieses Jahr ja ne komplett neue Klausur werden..... Drck euch auf alle Flle die Daumen.


Das ist genau das, was ich jetzt an beruhigendem Zuspruch brauche  :Oh nee...:  Mir geht jetzt schon der Ar$sch maximal auf Grundeis...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Tut mir leid Schtzelein, man sollte es nur im Hinterkopf haben, dass euch natrlich 5 Studienjahre die Daumen drcken sollte klar sein.Das wird schon werden, geht ja gar nicht anders  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hippietyp

Ich rede mir ja seit einigen Wochen ein, dass das ganze nicht so schlimm wird, und die Horrorgeschichten nur von Generation zu Generation schlimmer werden, hnlich wie bei Hochseefischern.

----------


## Katjaaa

na mal abwarten, was er sich dieses jahr einfallen lsst. ;)
aber immerhin bekommt ihr etwas mehr zeit, als wir fr die klausur und ihr kommt auch nicht in den genuss, sie schon um 6.30uhr schreiben zu drfen. vielleicht ist er wirklich netter geworden........  ::-oopss:

----------


## ][truba][

Worum gehts jetzt genau?!

----------


## Jemine

Um die berhmt-berchtigte Magdeburger Kemieklausur  :peng: 

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon das Vergngen...

----------


## ][truba][

> Um die berhmt-berchtigte Magdeburger Kemieklausur 
> 
> Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon das Vergngen...


Uaeh! Chemie! *wrg*

----------


## Alchemist

Wie sieht denn die Chemie-Klausur aus?

----------


## -Julchen-

Hey ich hasse das Auge! Nur zum  :kotzen: !!! Da lern ich das Zeug den ganzen Tag und kreuz dann Altklausuren und die wollen Sachen wissen... Echt ::-oopss: 
Was fr Arterien sieht man denn beim Augenhintergrund spiegeln? Die in der Retina oder die der Choroidea?

----------


## Muriel

Erstere  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

och..das htt ich jetz auch beantworten knnen hihi

hab heut die tochter der freundin meines vaters in HSU ausgefragt..thema war auge...da haben die doch glatt gelernt, dass die trnendrse im medialen augenwinkel liegt..mir rutscht natrlich gleich mal, dass das falsch ist. nja..die lehrerin kann sich ja dann freun, weil die tochter wird hundertpro was sagen...die hat sich total gefreut, dass da ein fehler war.

und an die magdeburger: meine daumen, und groe zehen, sind megamig fr die chemie-klausur gedrckt! ihr schafft das ganz bestimmt!

----------


## Muriel

HSU??

----------


## Meuli

Heimat- und Sachunterricht^^

----------


## Muriel

Ich glaube, dieses Fach heit auch in jedem Bundesland anders. Wie soll man sich denn da zurecht finden?

----------


## Strodti

Bei uns hie das WUK  :Grinnnss!: 

(Welt- und Umweltkunde)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Zu meiner Zeit gab es so ein Fach noch gar nicht (glaub ich)....

----------


## Meuli

Ich kenn's auch noch als HSK (Heimat- und Sachkunde)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hihi, bei mir hie das auch Heimat- und Sachkunde. Die Abkrzung war aber trotzdem HUS. 
Und vielen Dank Muriel ::-winky:  du musst das ja wissen, dir glaub ich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

> Hihi, bei mir hie das auch Heimat- und Sachkunde. Die Abkrzung war aber trotzdem HUS. 
> Und vielen Dank Muriel du musst das ja wissen, dir glaub ich


Ach daher kommt der ganze EHEC-Mist :|?

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich seh grad den Zusammenhang zwischen EHEC und HUS nicht? Bitte um Aufklrung ::-oopss:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Ich seh grad den Zusammenhang zwischen EHEC und HUS nicht? Bitte um Aufklrung


Wenn Du in google EHEC zu Tastatur bringst, sollte unter den Vorschlgen, was man da noch weiter eintippen knnte, neben solchen schlauen Sachen wie "Symptome" oder "Virus" (*keks*) auch Heimat-und-Sachkunde, vulgo HUS, auftauchen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Solara

> Ich kenn's auch noch als HSK (Heimat- und Sachkunde)


 ::-winky:  - aber mittlerweile heit es auch hier HSU.

----------


## Hades

> Ich seh grad den Zusammenhang zwischen EHEC und HUS nicht? Bitte um Aufklrung


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A4...isches_Syndrom  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> - aber mittlerweile heit es auch hier HSU.


Ja ich glaub, das hie bei meinen Kids auch schon so  ::-winky:

----------


## Jemine

Ich kenn auch nur WUK  :Love:  Damals....da war noch alles so einfach^^
*highfivemitStrodti*

----------


## Elena1989

Bei uns hie es HSK  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ich habe es gehasst, es ging immer nur um Pflanzen und Pilze und so'n Kram ^^ Hat mich nie interessiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

bei mir hie es damals auch noch HSK, aber bei meiner kleinen schwester dann schon HSU. aber schon lustig, dass die teilweise ganz unterschiedliche namen fr ein und dasselbe fach haben....

ich fand damals pflanzenkunde schon saulangweilig...batterie und strom fand ich damals ganz toll..wei jetzt aber auch nich mehr so genau warum hehe

----------


## Gast09012019

Glaub das hie aber Heimat- & Sachkunde ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

danke Hades, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen ::-oopss: 
Also ich mochte HUS (oder wie auch immer :hmmm...: ) ganz gern! Haben da mal ein Herbarium selbst gemacht, so richtig mit Bltter pressen und so, das fand ich so toll! Und das Teil hab ich immernoch, ist ne prima Erinnerung :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

Morgen Physiologie.. Dank Genetikscheidreck und Histofuckgedns natrlich viel zu wenig gemacht... Das wird ein nettes Schlachtfest...

 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## Illo

ich hasse das medizinstudium. es macht mir keinen tag spa. in 6 stunden (7:00) neuroanatomie prfung und ich kann nicht schlafen. die welt ist schlecht.

----------


## leofgyth77

trianna und illo, daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## Trianna

Danke,

gereicht hat es auf jeden Fall.. Aber wie, das wird man sehen..

Und auf, auf nun zu Histo 2, Klausur ist 10 Tagen... Freude kommt aus  ::-oopss: 

@ Ilo

Man prft euch um 7 h MORGENDS? Also dagegen wrde ich vorgehen..

----------


## DerSalamander

Das ist aber, glaub ich, gar nicht so unblich... Irgendwie muss man die Horden an Studenten ja unter kriegen.
Bei uns wird das auch so gemacht, wenn ich richtig informiert bin...

----------


## perro

so jetzt muss ich hier auch mal wieder rumheulen... situation: 
noch 6 wochen bis zum 2. teil des physikums (SIP 2) und ich kann erst 2 von 12 fchern!  :Oh nee...:  wahnsinn! man kommt ja nie zum lernen!!! wir immer noch jeden tag 4 vorlesungen und dann auch noch hmatologie (was ein totales chaos ist), zustzlich jede woche noch 1x physio PR (fr das natrlich auch gelernt werden muss, weil es immer ne prfung gibt...) und noch POL (kleingruppen-PR) und das geht so weiter bis 2 wochen vor der SIP 2... juhu! DANN haben wir auch endlich mal frei und knnen richtig lernen... 
Ich hasse SIPs so sehr  :Frown:

----------


## DeSeal

perro, damit stehst du nicht alleine da... 26 Tage bis zur SIP I Oo und seit heute ist es amtlich: Durchfallquote in Termi 65%, mich eingeschlossen! Hngt noch in der Anatomie aus -.-

Was solls, jetzt erst recht!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Muriel

Was habt Ihr bitte fr Termiklausuren? Bei uns ist da zum allerersten Mal damals berhaupt einer durchfallen, war bis dato noch nie vorgekommen, der Prof ganz fertig und wusste nicht, was er da nun tun soll. Naja, der durchgefallene Kommilitone hat dann erst mal ne Kiste Bier von der Fachschaft als Anerkennung bekommen  :bhh:

----------


## perro

> Was habt Ihr bitte fr Termiklausuren? Bei uns ist da zum allerersten Mal damals berhaupt einer durchfallen, war bis dato noch nie vorgekommen, der Prof ganz fertig und wusste nicht, was er da nun tun soll. Naja, der durchgefallene Kommilitone hat dann erst mal ne Kiste Bier von der Fachschaft als Anerkennung bekommen


also bei uns ist das schon ein bisschen heftiger ;) wir haben mehrere grammatikabschnitte (mit deklinieren/prfixe/suffixe/fallbestimmungen), gr-lat. synonyme und als highlight noch 2 dicke medizinische texte zum bersetzen!

allerdings sind bei uns letztes jahr auch nur max. 20% durchgefallen...also irgendwas macht euer jahrgang falsch, deseal... aber beim 2ten mal klappts bestimmt! kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ihr wegen latein 1 jahr verlieren sollt...

----------


## Frisko

Bei uns hats gereicht die Farben zu kennen....  :bhh:

----------


## Katjaaa

Soeben die dritte (von vier) Physioklausur geschrieben... und jetzt kann das Wochenende losgehen (mit Biochemie, na juchu.. ;)) 
Ich wnsche allen einen schnen, frustfreien Samstag! ;)

----------


## pottmed

Ach man, Ana ist doch wieder mal zum kotzen  :kotzen: 

Da schlgt man sich sein Himmelfahrts-WE mit der oberen Extremitt und Hals um die Ohren. Irgendwas mache ich verkehrt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Irgendwas mache ich verkehrt


Nein mein kleines Fleibienchen du machst alles richtig whrend die klinischen Kollegen durch taktisches Schwnzen fast ne Woche frei haben und faul rumeiern .....  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

Taktisch schwnzen htte ich auch gekonnt, aber den Klausurenplan ndern, das kann ich noch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeSeal

> Ach man, Ana ist doch wieder mal zum kotzen 
> 
> Da schlgt man sich sein Himmelfahrts-WE mit der oberen Extremitt und Hals um die Ohren. Irgendwas mache ich verkehrt


dito... bei mir ist es aber Situs... dabei knnt man auch sturzbetrunken bei Rock am Ring sein. Naja, in 3 Wochen dann  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

Eine Runde  :Keks: e und  :Kaffee:  fr alle, die fleissig zu Hause sitzen

----------


## LaTraviata

Oh, Rock am Ring, da sagst Du was... ein Novum, dass ich NICHT dabei bin, und das, wo Coldplay  :Love:  dort spielen.
Die letzten Tage war ich bei Knigswetter in der Bib (bin zuhause echt ineffektiv und beschei**e mich selbst  :peng: ), heute dann mal auf Balkonien. Ging eher mig, woran aber der gestrige Abend wohl Schuld trgt.

Naja, in 12 Tagen steht Histo II an, sooooo unfassbar viel. Nebenbei hat letzte Woche der Neuroanatomie-Kurs begonnen, darauf sollte man sich selbstverstndlich auch vorbereiten. Ganz zu schweigen von den Neurophysiologen, wo ich in drei Wochen noch ein Referat halten darf; neben dem ganzen EIngagstestat-Gedhns und so weiter. 

Und als wre das gerade nicht erschpfend genug... da kommt unser fu**ing Boxenassistent in Chemie an und lsst uns alle das Protokoll neu schreiben. Das vom ersten Kurstag Ende April... ohne Worte... ich koche noch immer, wenn ich daran denke.

Ich habe einfach mal wieder das Gefhl, mein Kopf ist voll und die Insel ruft. Wie schn das jetzt wre... statt dessen  ::-stud: y  :Kaffee:  und man schlgt sich Tage und Nchte gestresst um die Ohren... DISLIKE!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Das Testat am Mittwoch kann ich doch knicken! Hals und Arm...habe alles schon so oft durchgekaut, aber nix bleibt hngen...auer dass ich wei, dass Katzen und Pferde keine Clavicula haben, aber da ich nicht bei 'nem vet.med geprft werde, ist das wohl eher irrelevant... :peng:

----------


## pottmed

> Das Testat am Mittwoch kann ich doch knicken! Hals und Arm...habe alles schon so oft durchgekaut, aber nix bleibt hngen...auer dass ich wei, dass Katzen und Pferde keine Clavicula haben, aber da ich nicht bei 'nem vet.med geprft werde, ist das wohl eher irrelevant...


Da knnen wir uns zusammen tun, Muskeln sind eh zum  :kotzen:  und Hals, naja, alles eine Soe  :Nixweiss:  Ahja, und ich habe Dienstag schon Testat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hippietyp

Wie konnten die 2-3 Bierchen gestern Abend so zielsicher die Hirnzellen umbringen, die sich mit dem mhsam angelernten Ana-Wissen befassten?

----------


## Frisko

Selektive Ausschaltung, kenn ich, kenn ich...  :Top:

----------


## Katjaaa

Achja, und ich msste eigentlich fr Topo-Ana den Kopf lernen...aber ich glaube, ich werde morgen improvisieren.  :Woow:  Mal schaun was mir vom ersten Studienjahr noch so einfllt.....aber euch viel Spa mit dem Arm/Hals! ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

So jetzt frag ich hier auch nochmal! Hier wei dass bestimmt wer  :Grinnnss!: 
Also, ich hab mich heute mit den Basalganglien beschftigt. Unter anderem mit dem Wernicke-Korsakoff-Syndrom, dass durch Vitamin B1 Mangel und den daraus resultierenden Untergang der Corpora mamillaria entsteht.
Jetzt steht im Silbernagel, dass die Ursache auch eine Magenentfernung sein kann, da dann der Intrinsic factor fehlt. Ist aber der Intrinsic factor nicht nur fr die B12 Resorption? Wie kann er dann einen B1 Mangel (und daraus folgend ein Wernicke-Korsakoff-Syndrom) verursachen??
Ich hasse unlogische Sachen, die man einfach stur auswendig lernt :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Stephan0815

Also, sofern mich mein Gedchtnis nicht trgt, fhrt ein B12-Mangel unter Umstnden, auch zu einem Folsure-Mangel, was fr die Hirnentwicklung im Wachstum schdlich ist, aber auch indirekt zu Gefverschlssen im Gehirn und evt. dadurch zum klinischen Bild einer Wern./Korsakoff-Enc.pathie fhren kann. 
Das ist zwar arg von hinten durchs Knie geschossen, aber naja...
Wenn man das Pferd von hinten aufzumt, ist allerdings Alkoholismus bzw. allgemein eine Malnutrition hufig vergesellschaftet mit einem generellen Vitamin-B-Mangel - also B1, wie B12.
Geht man streng nur vom fehlenden intrinsic-factor aus und schliet gleich auf Wern./Korskoff als zwangslufige Folge erschliet sich mir ebenfalls aktuell nicht die Plausibilitt. Sicher haben wir noch irgendwas bersehen... o_O

----------


## -Julchen-

ICh werd das jetzt einfach so hinnehmen und auswendiglernen. Ist ja nicht das Erste mal, dass ich was nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann! Gehrt wohl zur Vorklinik dazu :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Diese verdammten dreihundertachtundzwanzig Armmuskeln!

----------


## pottmed

Also Hals und Arm machen wir dann noch mal  :kotzen:

----------


## leofgyth77

das tut mir leid, pottmed!
aber das nchste mal klappts dann umso besser..und doppelt gelernt hlt auch besser, wenn man mal aufs bse p schielt (:

----------


## Katjaaa

Ach, Kopf hoch! Dafr klappt es doch bestimmt nchste Woche! 
Welcher Prfer hatte dich denn auf dem Gewissen?

Bei mir lief der Tag eher gut...es gab Physioklausurergebnisse und, juchuuuu, ich hab meinen Physioschein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

Oh nein pottmed, das tut mir leid! 
Aber sowas passiert und beim nchsten Mal klappt das bestimmt!! 
Wann ist denn die Wiederholung?

----------


## leofgyth77

sauber, katjaaa! schnes gefhl, gell?!

----------


## DeSeal

Kopf nicht hngen lassen pott, dann beim nchsten Mal! Muskeltestat durfte ich im Februar ja auch gleich 2 mal wiederholen... Aber wird schon werden  ::-winky:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh pottmed, das tut mir wirklich leid fr dich...und gibt mir nebenbei bemerkt ein ganz bles Gefhl fr morgen...Aber nchste Woche rockst du das bestimmt! Ich wnsch dir jetzt schonmal ganz viel Erfolg. Und ich schlie mich der Frage an: Wer hat dich abgeschossen und zu welchem Thema?

----------


## pottmed

Danke fr den Zuspruch  :Grinnnss!:  

Rossi war's, der hatte heute seinen guten Tag, hat gleich zwei von drei in meiner Gruppe abgesgt. 

Also mich hat's bei der Ansa Cervicalis profunda erwischt, aber nicht, weil ich nicht wusste wo die so her kommt und so, sondern weil ich nicht wusste, dass die Ansa cervicalis profunda um die Jugularis interna zieht (das habe ich auch im Nachhinein in keinem Buch gefunden, aber der Prfer hat ja Recht  :hmmm...:  ) 

Ahso und ich wusste nicht die komplette Innervation vom M. trapezius (nein, nicht nur N. accessorius, da ziehen auch ste vom Plexus cervicalis rein). 

Ansonsten konnte ich am Schultergrtel so ziemlich alles, Plexus Brachialis rauf und runter (nicht nur Endste, sondern auch Pars supra+ infraclavicularis). Aber das reicht halt nicht  :peng:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

BITTE WAS?  :Oh nee...: 
Diese beiden Lappalien sind doch wirklich kein Grund, jemanden durchfallen zu lassen. Ich war bei "Rossi" *g* im Brustwand-Testat und hatte ein absolutes Black Out, war den Trnen mehr als nah und konnte ihm vor lauter Verzweiflung nicht mal den Canalis inguinalis zeigen- und hab bestanden... Was war denn mit dem heute los? Naja, Kopf hoch, beim nchsten Mal packst du es. Und wie ich die Sache einschtze, sind wir ab morgen Leidensgenossen!

----------


## Angeletta

Einen Tag vorher mit Lernen anfangen ist wohl selbst fr die Klner Biologie zu wenig  ::-oopss: 
Mensch, die haben heute ja genau das abgefragt, was ich heute Morgen unter den Tisch fallen lassen habe. Mist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

Na 2 Tage httens schon sein sollen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

Histo 2 morgen...

Mein Untergang... 

Live ab 13 h...



 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich bin umotiviert... Biochemie nervt, hab das jett alles gefhlte hundertmal gemacht, Altklausuren klappen trotzdem noch nicht so wie sie sollten... 
Neuroanatomie lernen habe ich komplett auf nach Biochemie verschoben (jaaa... 2 Wochen, das wird ein Spa!) und falls ich dann noch bock haben sollte das physikum mitzuschreiben, hab ich noch genau 5,5 wochen... Und meine aktuelles Physikumsrelevantes Wissen ist kaum vorhanden, weil ich die Physikumsvorbereitung vertagt habe. Ich bin nur noch am vertagen...

Kennt ihr dieses Gefhl einen riesen Berg vor euch zu haben und ihr wisst ganz genau, dass ihr den eigentlich gar nicht schaffen knnt? Und dann die ganze Zeit das Gerede von den Mitstudenten, die Biochemie nicht wiederholen mssen, wo sie jetzt bei ihrer Physikumsvorbereitung sind und dass sie ja soooo im Stress sind, weil sie das nieeeee schaffen.
Und ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen....  :kotzen:  

Naja, interessiert wahrscheinlich niemanden, aber ich wollte mich nur mal aufregen... Und ich werde mir wohl noch ein paar Wochen berlegen mssen, ob ich mich nicht doch einfach wieder vom Physikum abmelde.. Meine Meinung dazu ndert sich stndlich, im Moment ist sie mir seeeehr sympathisch....

----------


## Katjaaa

Hej Elena,
wann musst du denn BC schreiben? Kopf hoch und durchhalten!  :Smilie: 
Hier in Magdeburg haben wir auch noch Klausuren im Juli.. und etwa 5, 6 Wochen Zeit fr's Physikum zu lernen.. zumindest letztes Jahr ist da keiner in Regelstudienzeit durchgefallen (schriftlich)..also hoffe ich sehr, dass das alles machbar ist. Nur nicht aufgeben und nicht so sehr auf die anderen hren..  tschaaaakkaaaaaa!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Auch ich darf Hals/Arm nochmal machen, und auch ich war beim Rossi...wei jetzt nur nicht, was ich noch lernen soll...Sind die im Nachtestat eher gndiger oder eher richtig gemein?

----------


## Hippietyp

> Auch ich darf Hals/Arm nochmal machen, und auch ich war beim Rossi...wei jetzt nur nicht, was ich noch lernen soll...Sind die im Nachtestat eher gndiger oder eher richtig gemein?


Ach du Schande, ich hab beim selben Prfer irgendwie bestanden, htte mit der Leistung m.M.n. auch locker durchfallen knnen.
Ob die Prfer im Nachtestat gndiger sind, wei ich nicht, das eine, dass ich mal mitmachen durfte, war sehr angenehm, viel Glck!

----------


## Jemine

Ach Mensch, n! Tut mir leid, Pottmed und Sternenprinzessin!
Krasser Zufall, dass ihr allesamt beim Rossi wart!
Naja, die meisten packen es beim 2. Versuch, macht euch da mal jetzt nicht so den Kopp!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Naja, ich wei nur langsam nicht mehr, was ich noch lernen soll. Hab mir smtliche Armmuskeln schon reingepaukt...  :Nixweiss: 
Aber gegen den Rossi mag ich nix sagen, der war sehr, sehr freundlich. Kann eben nicht immer klappen...aber ich wei, dass ich eigentlich wirklich gut vorbereitet war...das rgert mich ziemlich.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Man fllt auch einfach mal aus Prinzip durch, wenn z.b. 5 Leute vor einem schon durchgewunken wurden und man selbst der Tropfen ist, der das Fass zum berlaufen bringt...nchste Woche wird alles gut und man lernt auch mal mit ner Niederlage umzugehen.

----------


## -Julchen-

.....

----------


## LaTraviata

> Histo 2 morgen...
> 
> Mein Untergang... 
> 
> Live ab 13 h...


Ich drcke Dir die Daumen. Bin in einer Woche reif - schlimme Sache... sooo unfassbar viel. Aber nun erst mal ganz viel Glck fr Dich  :Top: !!!!

----------


## Lupus74

Oh Gott, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, kann einem als Bald-Ersti ja Angst und Bange werden  :Traurig:

----------


## Hades

Ach was, die tun alle nur so  ::-winky:

----------


## Lava

> Oh Gott, wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, kann einem als Bald-Ersti ja Angst und Bange werden


Jaja, das Studium ist die Hlle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lupus74

> Ach was, die tun alle nur so


Schn wrs  ::-oopss: 




> Jaja, das Studium ist die Hlle


Ja und danach kommt der Himmel ?!  ::-angel:

----------


## Lava

h, nein.

----------


## Katjaaa

Guten Morgen! ;)
@Sternenprinzessin: oh wie doof - bld gelaufen! Aber mach dir keine Sorgen..ich durfte drei Mal ins Nachtestat dank Embryo (es verfolgt mich.....) und ich fand die wesentlich entspannter als die Haupttestate. ;) Einmal wurde ich auch nur von Wiki beiseite genommen, zwei, drei Sachen gefragt und dann hat das gepasst..  :Smilie:  Es hatte nicht mal jemand mitbekommen, dass er mich zum Nachtestat drannahm. Also alles halb so schlimm..

----------


## leofgyth77

lupus74, schau doch mal in den vorklinik lust-statt frust thread rein...dann gehts dir bestimmt gleich besser (:
hier ist doch nur der geballte frust..das studium kann auch in der vorklinik spa machen (:

----------


## PCR

> Kennt ihr dieses Gefhl einen riesen Berg vor euch zu haben und ihr wisst ganz genau, dass ihr den eigentlich gar nicht schaffen knnt?


Oh jaaa das Gefhl kenn ich nur zu gut...Sowohl bei Biochemie und Histo bleibt bei mir einfach NICHTS hngen -.-

----------


## Zanza

So, ich reih mich dann auch mal wieder in die Vorklinik-Gefrusteten ein. In den letzten Wochen wars ja eher klinisch mit Immu, Innere und so...

Jetzt bin ich schon den ganzen Tag am Neuroanalernen und es ist irgendwie sooo viel... und in einer Woche ist Klausur.

Aber: Hab eben mit nem Freund telefoniert  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich: Haste denn schon was gemacht fr Neuro?
Er: Hm, nee, ich kann die zehn Hirnnerven, aber das ist dann auch schon alles.

 :Grinnnss!: 







(Ist ihm dann relativ schnell aufgefallen, dass er sich versprochen hatte, aber war trotzdem saulustig!)

----------


## ][truba][

> Man fllt auch einfach mal aus Prinzip durch, wenn z.b. 5 Leute vor einem schon durchgewunken wurden und man selbst der Tropfen ist, der das Fass zum berlaufen bringt...nchste Woche wird alles gut und man lernt auch mal mit ner Niederlage umzugehen.


Seh ich auch so. Ich hatte zum Beispiel auch mal ein Testat bei einer Prferin die gleich merkte das sie meine Lcke traf (mal davon abgesehen das ich es ihr auch gesagt hab) und naja.... sie hat mich nur dieses Thema gefragt und zwar bis ins Detail.

Bei jemand anderem hat sie einfach ein anderes Thema gefragt als sie merkte das er es nicht kann. Manchmal ist es eben so. Was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen ruhiger ;)

Das eine Nachtestat in das ich bisher musste war die Stimmung besser und der Prfer auch gndiger.

MfG Thomas

----------


## Trianna

@ LaTraviata

Danke  :Smilie: 

Mal sehen was bei raus kommt...

----------


## MaGr

ist bei uns genauso in den mndlichen prfungen wenn alle durchgewunken werden kann es sein das diejenigen , die am ende drankommen dann egal wie gut sie sind trotzdem durchfallen manchmal ist diese willkr halt einfach da

----------


## mausimhausograus

bld nur, wenn es fr einen den letzten versuch darstellt und man sich mchtig angestrengt hat.....
bin selbst in 1 woche mit histo dran (fiiiinaaaale*sing),hoff,ich packs,dann ab zum physikum. :Top: 
wenn ichs nicht pack ,dann ab zur ewigen schufterei als ambulante... ::-oopss: 

viel  glck allen noch durchzustartenden und bereits gestarteten  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Histo nicht bestanden... in nem Monat nochmal ran, wieder mndlich. Wieder Prfer-Roulette. Ich knnte soooo  :kotzen:  en....

----------


## leofgyth77

oh nein, la traviata! das tut mir leid. das nchste mal klappts aber dann dafr bestimmt umso besser!

----------


## pottmed

> Histo nicht bestanden... in nem Monat nochmal ran, wieder mndlich. Wieder Prfer-Roulette. Ich knnte soooo  en....


Histo ist aber auch so ein Dreck, immer wieder.... Kopf hoch, alles wird gut und in einem Monat bist Du noch viel besser vorbereitet, als Du es sowieso schon warst  ::-winky:

----------


## Jemine

Nach lngerer Abwesenheit lass ich auch mal einfach so ohne speziell akuten Grund meinen generellen Vorklinikfrust hier ab  :kotzen:  Es nervt so!

@Lene: Mist, Obermist!

----------


## mausimhausograus

@la travi...   schade,dass es nicht geklappt hat,kopf hoch frs nchste mal :Grinnnss!: 

was mich persnlich nervt,ist ja die tatsache,dass prfungswiederholungen an einigen unis noch innerhalb des semesters mglich sind  und an meiner (als beispiel) erst im nchsten semester,d.h. frhestens (wenn sie nett sind)  im dezember,ansonsten januar...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Jemine

naja, besser so, als direkt die woche drauf oder noch frher. so wird das bei uns gern gehandhabt und dann steht man bld da, wenn die wiederholungsprfungen dann mit den normalen laufenden prfungen kollidieren und man berhaupt nicht mehr wei, wo oben und unten ist!

----------


## mausimhausograus

puh,ja da stimme ich dir zu,eine woche (oder weniger) ist ja wirklich knapp bemessen,was man da seitens dozenten sinnvoll an wissenslcken deckeln soll ,erscheint mir fraglich.....??noch dazu neben anderen testaten..
ein monat bietet ja mehr mglichkeiten!

dennoch find ichs auch nicht toll,ein ganzes semester zu verlieren,weil man durchs testat (ob berechtigt oder nicht) gerauscht ist.
naja,alles nicht schn. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Levi389

Hi, bin neu hier. Wie luft das, stellt man sich hier vor bevor man was schreibt? ^^
Hab unglaublichen Stress mit Physio, kann mir das alles nicht vorstellen. Ich glaub ich bin fr das Fach nicht geschaffen ;D

----------


## mausimhausograus

...ich wusste es....ich bin nicht allein.....

http://www.pathguy.com/hatehist.htm  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

hihihi wie geil!

levi, du musst dich nicht vorstellen, darfst es aber natrlich gerne machen (:
ich hatte mit der vegetativen physio am anfang auch echt probleme, und mittlerweile liebe ich es! kopf hoch, das wird schon noch

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich  :kotzen: !!! Warum ist die Klausur erst morgen??? Das ist noch soooo lang, ich glaub ich dreh vorher durch... Wenn ich die nicht besteh, kann ich das Physikum knicken. Und die Altklausuren sind so hart diesesmal, ich htte sogar eine garnicht bestanden.... Vor der Klausur bin ich noch aufgeregter wie sonst! Ich berleb den Tag glaub nur mit vieeeeel Baldrian :hmmm...:

----------


## Katjaaa

@Julchen, sind bei euch samstags etwa auch Klausuren? ;) Na du hast es bald hinter dir!! Drck dir die Daumen.

Msste auch noch was fr Biochemie lernen...aber, hmmmm, kann es grad auch nicht mehr sehen und bin nicht so optimistisch was die Klausur in einer Woche betrifft..aber wenn das klappen sollte, wre das meine letzte vorklinische Klausur, woohoooo!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen


Wir rocken das !!! Morgen ist alles vorbei, Kopf hoch, wird schon werden, bisher hat doch auch alles geklappt.
Positiv denken (rede ich mir auch schon seit Tagen ein *g*) ich will ins Physikum und vorher nochmal  :Party: ! bevor hofentlich irgenwann im August die groe Sause kommt....

----------


## runderling

Letzte integrierte Klausur am Samstag geschrieben und ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich  :kotzen: : -kotz  :kotzen:  mchte!!
Da schreibt man sich die Finger wund, ist guter Hoffnung trotz z.T. recht besch... Fragen, wartet auf das Ergebnis, was aushngen soll und wundert sich, das alles falsch ist. Mein Gefhl war doch ganz gut gewesen...Panik !
und dann hrt man noch mehr entsetzte Kommentare und es kommt heraus, dass irgendein Depp (Sekretrin oder wer auch immer) sich bei den Auswertungen vertan hat und vllig falsche Antworten auf die Liste gestellt hat.
Die Korrektur lt auf sich warten, hoffentlich irgendwann nchte Woche, weil kein Prof am Samstag Lust dazu hatte. Und so bin ich leider ausgerechnet in der  Gruppe von dreien gelandet, die noch auf das Ergebnis warten drfen (andere meiner Komilitonen drfen sich nun erleichtert der Physikumsvorbereitung widmen!) - das nervt einfach !!!!
Wollte das Wochenende relaxen und mich freuen und dann am Montag endlich ballastfrei losstarten knnen...und stattdessen sitze ich nun auf dem  Pulverfass und warte....Physikum ja, Physikum nein, grrrrrrr....

----------


## -Julchen-

Jippieh, bestanden! Physikum ich komme ::-dance: 
@katjaaaa: Hier strt sich keiner an so Saxchen wie Wochenende oder Feiertag. Klausuren gehen schlielich vor :hmmm...: 
@runderling: Ich find das auch echt armselig, dass die Biochemie das nicht hinbekommt :was ist das...?:  Unglaublich, und euch dann auch noch bis Montag warten zu lassen! Wr doch sicherlich kein groer Aufwand gewesen, das gestern noch zu machen?! Ich hatte auch mal Glck und war Gruppe A :Grinnnss!:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen
wie sich das angehrt hat, wollen die noch nichtmals am Montag die Ergebnisse  haben...das wrde lnger dauern - unglaublich! :grrrr....: 

Aber Glckwunsch fr dich, habe ja vorausgesagt, dass es klappen wird!!  :Top:

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!: 
@runderling: Das ist ja wirklich rgerlich. Aber wenn du ein gutes Gefhl hattest, dann wird's bestimmt passen! Ich drck dir die Daumen!

Ich htt auch gerne meine letzte Klausur.  :grrrr....:  Aber: Dienstag in der Woche erstmal BC - Wiederholungsklausur und in knapp vier Wochen noch Neuroklausur. Und dann bin ich hoffentlich auch (zumindest fast, der Rest ist ein Sitzschhein) scheinfrei...
Diese dumme Hinterverlegung vom Semester wegen dem Doppeljahrgang, das regt mich soooo auf! Sonst war bei uns auch immer Ende Juni Schluss, aber nein... Wegen dem Doppeljahrgang fing das Semester zwei Wochen spter an und deswegen ist jetzt auch alles zwei Wochen spter. Wie schade, dass das Physikum nicht auch zwei Wochen spter ist.... :grrrr....:

----------


## runderling

ein Wunder ist geschehen: heute kam tatschlich das Ergebnis der integrierten Klausur auch fr unsere Gruppe!  :Grinnnss!: 

Juhu....bestanden.... ::-dance: ...jetzt ab in die Physikumsvorbereitung! :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
Das Leben ist schn... ::-bee: 

sollte eigentlich den threat wechseln...ist ja Lust und nicht Frust...

----------


## Elena1989

> ein Wunder ist geschehen: heute kam tatschlich das Ergebnis der integrierten Klausur auch fr unsere Gruppe! 
> 
> Juhu....bestanden.......jetzt ab in die Physikumsvorbereitung!
> Das Leben ist schn...
> 
> sollte eigentlich den threat wechseln...ist ja Lust und nicht Frust...


Sehr gut!

herzlichen Glckwunsch! Aber in der Tat der falsche Thread! (Wobei ich das mit diesen zwei Threads eh verwirrend finde ^^ )

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Boah seit 3 Tagen lerne ich fr Neuroanatomie, und nach vergeblichen Versuchen mit der Dualen Reihe habe ich heuer meinen frisch bestellten Prometheus empfangen und ausgiebig einlesen drfen...trotzdem, Neuro' :Nixweiss:

----------


## ][truba][

Basics Neuroanatomie von vorne nach hinten lesen und zum vertiefen den Trepel! Kann ich empfehlen!

MfG Thomas

P.S: Ich komme gerade von der Physik Klausur. Ich hoffe es hat gereicht!
Nicht mein Fach!

----------


## Hades

> Boah seit 3 Tagen lerne ich fr Neuroanatomie, und nach vergeblichen Versuchen mit der Dualen Reihe habe ich heuer meinen frisch bestellten Prometheus empfangen und ausgiebig einlesen drfen...trotzdem, Neuro'


Kann nur zustimmen  :kotzen:

----------


## altalena

Trepel  :Love:

----------


## DeSeal

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

1 Woche bis zur SIP und ich hab den Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus und den Teint von Dracula. Gestern nacht hab ich mich um 3 mit nem Kumpel zur "Mittagspause" am Inn getroffen. 

3 Kreuze, wenn der Scheiss rum ist!!!

So, jetzt isses besser *weitermach*

----------


## perro

> 1 Woche bis zur SIP und ich hab den Tag-Nacht-Rhythmus und den Teint von Dracula. Gestern nacht hab ich mich um 3 mit nem Kumpel zur "Mittagspause" am Inn getroffen.


haha meeeega  :bhh:  so liefs bei mir auch letztes jahr...aber diesmal ist alles anders  :was ist das...?:  (NEIN, es wird nicht besser! freu dich aufs nchste jahr...)

bei mir lufts immer noch schleppend.... wir haben immer noch uni und in 2,5 wochen steht das SIPchen vor der tr! ich "kann" 6 von 12 fchern, obwohl ich die ganze zeit lern, und so langsam geht mir der a**** auf grundeis! 

hab mir grad 1l kaffee gemacht und jetzt wird wieder gepowert!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 
viel durchhaltevermgen dir ncoh, deseal!

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Martin Trepel kann mich mal. Prometheus+ Neuro'Basics, fr mehr reicht die Zeit nimmer'.

----------


## Gast09012019

Ich will doch nur Zahnarzt werden  :Frown: 

Wenn ichs Physikum hab verbrenn ich meine Histo Bcher!!! 
(oder halt weg damit ber ebay :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## LaTraviata

> Martin Trepel kann mich mal. Prometheus+ Neuro'Basics, fr mehr reicht die Zeit nimmer'.


Habe jetzt mein Schtzelein gefunden: Sobotta Lernkarten und den Duus "neurologisch-topische Diagnostik. Funktion - Anatomie - Klinik"
...damit macht es fast schon Spa.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ich will doch nur Zahnarzt werden 
> 
> Wenn ichs Physikum hab verbrenn ich meine Histo Bcher!!! 
> (oder halt weg damit ber ebay)


DAS sehe ich ganz genauso  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: .. muss Histo II nochmal machen und so interessant, wie ich das fand.. langsam hngt es einem einerseits wie ein Klotz am Bein und gleichzeitig noch zum Halse hinaus...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Saphira.

Soo... in Physiologie 9 von 9 Testaten geschafft mit 36 von 45 mglichen Punkten... somit ist die Physioklausur wenigstens fast schon geschenkt... da brauch ich jetzt nur noch 22 von 60 richtig zu kreuzen... allerdings steht jetzt Anatomie weiterlernen an, denn da muss ich in 14 Tagen in die Nachklausur und wenn das nicht klappt, gibts auch kein Physikum in diesem Sommer... und in etwa 21 Tagen steht noch das Neuroanatomietestat an...  :grrrr....:  kein Ende in Sicht...  :Traurig:

----------


## Katjaaa

Ohje... und morgen schreiben wir unsere zweite Teilklausur in Biochemie... und letztes Jahr wurden Dinge gefragt, die ich bis eben noch nie gehrt hatte:  Peroxisom-Proliferator-aktivierte Rezeptoren?! WAS?  ::-oopss: 
Na um 8Uhr ist der ganze Spuk vorbei..

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Viel Glck Katjaaa  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich darf das ganze Wochenende ber bangen, ob es denn in Mikroana gereicht hat...

----------


## Hades

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 
Neuro

----------


## LaTraviata

Da sagst Du was... ich habe gerade das Vergngen, mir die organische Chemie zu Gemte zu fhren, das lenkt von den sonstigen Grobaustellen ganz gut ab  :hmmm...: ...

----------


## Rhiannon

> Neuro


100%ige Zustimmung!

----------


## Hades

Das war doch absoluter Beschiss. Selbst die Neurowissenschaftler haben gesagt dass es bertrieben war. Da war doch kein Vergleich zur Testklausur die da online war.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Da sagst Du was... ich habe gerade das Vergngen, mir die organische Chemie zu Gemte zu fhren, das lenkt von den sonstigen Grobaustellen ganz gut ab ...


Oh Ja...morgen Chemie-Klausur...Organik...eieiei  :bhh:

----------


## Hades

Na ich wnsch euch viel Glck dabei..
KoelnerMedizin.. du schreibst Samstags?

----------


## LaTraviata

Marburg schreibt auch Samstag...  :Grinnnss!:  Ist ja schlielich unser regulrer Chemie-Uni-Tag... aber baaaald ist das hoffentlich vorbei. Wochenende, cool  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## ayamo

> Na ich wnsch euch viel Glck dabei..
> KoelnerMedizin.. du schreibst Samstags?


Gttingen hatte heut Morgen Vorlesungsklausur. War bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie befrchtet.  ::-dance:

----------


## Medi2009

> Das war doch absoluter Beschiss. Selbst die Neurowissenschaftler haben gesagt dass es bertrieben war. Da war doch kein Vergleich zur Testklausur die da online war.


Keine Panik, falls du in die Nachklausur musst. Frau Kr bietet wahrscheinlich wieder ein Repititorium fr die Gescheiterten an in dem *hust* gute Tipps fr die Nachklausur gegeben werden. Also nicht verzweifeln ;)

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Na ich wnsch euch viel Glck dabei..
> KoelnerMedizin.. du schreibst Samstags?


Ja, unter Woche ist ja nicht noch Zeit fr ne Klausur  :bhh: 
Aber ich geb ayamo Recht...Altklausuren waren schon hilfreich, und man htte den Zeeck dann wohl doch nicht innerhalb einer Woche durchballern mssen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

> Keine Panik, falls du in die Nachklausur musst. Frau Kr bietet wahrscheinlich wieder ein Repititorium fr die Gescheiterten an in dem *hust* gute Tipps fr die Nachklausur gegeben werden. Also nicht verzweifeln ;)


Jaaaa Hoffnung  :Big Grin: . Fr das Rep bin ich auch schon angemeldet. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Histo war bei ihr ja auch schon recht hilfreich und gut. Sieht man sie in Anatomie wieder oder nicht mehr? Wre echt toll wenn sie da auch was macht  :Love: 





> Aber ich geb ayamo Recht...Altklausuren waren schon hilfreich, und man htte den Zeeck dann wohl doch nicht innerhalb einer Woche durchballern mssen


Na das klingt doch schon ganz gut  :Party:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Jaaaa Hoffnung . Fr das Rep bin ich auch schon angemeldet. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Histo war bei ihr ja auch schon recht hilfreich und gut. Sieht man sie in Anatomie wieder oder nicht mehr? Wre echt toll wenn sie da auch was macht



Sie ist im Prpkurs auch Tischassistentin und prft in den Testaten.

----------


## Medi2009

> Sie ist im Prpkurs auch Tischassistentin und prft in den Testaten.


Ja und bei ihr durchzufallen muss echt Kunst sein  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ja und bei ihr durchzufallen muss echt Kunst sein


Hab ich auch gehrt. Selber hatte ich das Vergngen leider nicht.

----------


## Alchemist

Ey Leute, ich denke, man darf es als Prfer nicht bertreiben! Habe gehrt, dass die o.g. Frau Doktor recht fair ist in den Histo-Testatet. Und das soll auch so sein - oder seid ihr neidesch auf die einmalige Mglichkeit die ich hatte... Ganz am letzten Tag von einem bestimmten Doktor N. geprft zu werden! Ich war ganz alleine mit ihm im Raum. Aber er war nett.  ::-stud:

----------


## ayamo

> Ja, unter Woche ist ja nicht noch Zeit fr ne Klausur 
> Aber ich geb ayamo Recht...Altklausuren waren schon hilfreich, und man htte den Zeeck dann wohl doch nicht innerhalb einer Woche durchballern mssen


Im Nachhinein rgere ich mich, dass ich dann eigentlich so wenig Altklausuren gemacht hab, bzw. sie nur bedingt auswendig gelernt hab.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Elena1989

Waaaaah... ich bin nervs.. morgen BC - Wiederholung....

Und ich war heute dermaen unkonzentriert, das sich heute so gut wie gar nix mehr gemacht habe.. Bringt ja doch nix mehr...

 Ich htte jetzt gerne morgen Mittag und zwar schleunigst!!

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Du schaffst das!!! Ich drck morgen ganz fest die Daumen ::-winky:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich htte jetzt gerne morgen Mittag und zwar schleunigst!!


Dito! Dann wr die Histo-Klausur schon rum.

Drck dir auf jeden Fall fr BC die Daumen!

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drcke ganz fest die daumen!

----------


## Elena1989

Vielen Dank fr's Glck wnschen..

war so lala.. die Aufgaben, 2, 3 und 4 konnte ich schon mal nicht.. Hab dann was geraten und das war aber wohl falsch geraten *g*

Die restlichen Aufgaben waren ganz okay und liefen denke ich auch ganz gut, aber da darf jetzt halt nicht mehr wirklich was falsch sein (wie ein vergessenes Wasser in ner Reaktionsgleichung oder so), weil mir ja definitv schon 6 -7 Punkte fehlen... 

Naja, jetzt heit es hoffen!!! 

Und Neuroanatomie lernen.. aber meine Motivation ist irgendwie grad nicht auffindbar...

----------


## -Julchen-

Meine heut irgendwie auch nicht... Liegt aber wohl am Wetter und daran, dass ich grad bei Chemie bin :bhh:  Aber fr heut hab ich beschlossen aufzuhren, heut Abend vllt noch n  bissl kreuzen! Das Wetter ist einfach zu schn und es ist definitiv zu  hei. Ich geh fast ein!!

----------


## -Julchen-

Meine heut irgendwie auch nicht... Liegt aber wohl am Wetter und daran, dass ich grad bei Chemie bin :bhh:   Aber fr heut hab ich beschlossen aufzuhren, heut Abend vllt noch n bissl kreuzen! Das Wetter ist einfach zu schn und es ist definitiv zu hei. Ich geh fast ein!!

----------


## -Julchen-

Und warum genau postet der das zweimal und ich kanns nicht wieder lschen??? ::-oopss:

----------


## Elena1989

> Und warum genau postet der das zweimal und ich kanns nicht wieder lschen???


Weil das Forum vielleicht denkt, wir verstehen es beim ersten Mal nicht?  :bhh: 

Ach ja.. hab zumindest ein bisschen Neurokarteikarten geschrieben (wie genau soll ich in zwei Wochen die komplete Neuroanatomie lernen? Ach ja.. vermutlich genauso wie den gesamten Physikumsstoff in  5 Wochen.. wobei.. vielleicht bin ich ja durch BC gefallen, dann habe ich vieeeeel Zeit *g*  :bhh: )

Hmm.. aber jetzt muss ich ja schon fast wieder aufhren, muss ja noch zum integrierten Seminar und ob ich dann wenn ich nach Hasue komme noch Lust habe? Ich wei ja nicht, ich wei ja nicht....

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Und ich habe allen Ernstes geglaubt Neuro' sei schwer. Ist doch alles easy-peasy.





> Weil das Forum vielleicht denkt, wir verstehen es beim ersten Mal nicht? 
> 
> Ach ja.. hab zumindest ein bisschen Neurokarteikarten geschrieben (wie genau soll ich in zwei Wochen die komplete Neuroanatomie lernen? Ach ja.. vermutlich genauso wie den gesamten Physikumsstoff in  5 Wochen.. wobei.. vielleicht bin ich ja durch BC gefallen, dann habe ich vieeeeel Zeit *g* )
> 
> Hmm.. aber jetzt muss ich ja schon fast wieder aufhren, muss ja noch zum integrierten Seminar und ob ich dann wenn ich nach Hasue komme noch Lust habe? Ich wei ja nicht, ich wei ja nicht....

----------


## Elena1989

> Und ich habe allen Ernstes geglaubt Neuro' sei schwer. Ist doch alles easy-peasy.


Ich find Neuro doof... So viele dumme Bahnen...

----------


## -Julchen-

> Weil das Forum vielleicht denkt, wir verstehen es beim ersten Mal nicht?


 :Woow:  Kann nach einem langen Lerntag schonmal vorkommen  :bhh: 
Und ich mag Neuro auch nicht so sehr! Schwierig ist das sicher nicht, aber wie Elena sagt, ich hasse das Auswendiggelerne dieser zig Bahnen. Die interessieren mich einfach nicht ::-oopss:

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

> Ich find Neuro doof... So viele dumme Bahnen...


Hach ja, diese Ironie, ich Schlingel.

----------


## Elena1989

> Hach ja, diese Ironie, ich Schlingel.


Ich dachte mir schon, dass es Ironie war  :Smilie: 
Wobei man ja nie so genau wei, es soll ja Leute geben, die Neuro mgen ;)

----------


## Katjaaa

Ach man..es kamen grad die Ergebnisse unser zweiten Seminarteilklausur.. und es sind ber 50% durchgefallen und ich ebenso.  :grrrr....:  ahhhhhhh..ich mag Biochemie eigentlich ganz gerne, aber doch nicht diese abgefahrenen Fragen, die sich unser Prof. ausdenkt.... grrrrrr... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

War da jetzt schon das Gesamtergebnis dabei? Und dann inklusive Gleitklausel? 
Ist natrlich *******, aber die Wiederholungen sind humaner......

----------


## Katjaaa

Genau, ist auf das Gesamtklausurergebniss bezogen...die sind keinen einzigen Punkt runtergegangen. Kann man noch auf sowas wie Gleitklausel hoffen??

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Genau, ist auf das Gesamtklausurergebniss bezogen...die sind keinen einzigen Punkt runtergegangen. Kann man noch auf sowas wie Gleitklausel hoffen??


hm ich wei ja nicht wie gut euer Jahrgang ist oder ob Vatern jetzt mehr offene fragen hat, aber in unserem Jahrgang war die Bestehensgrenze bei 50% der gesamtpunkte....also mal schauen.

----------


## Angeletta

Morgen Physik und mein Freund/Nachhilfelehrer/wasauchimmer ist immer noch nicht da ahhhhhh und in der letzten Klausur sollte man eine Skizze zu Optik anfertigen und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man das macht und oh mein Gott, hilfe, helfen Altklausuren? AHHAHAHasuidaheldfjdsmk

----------


## leofgyth77

> Wobei man ja nie so genau wei, es soll ja Leute geben, die Neuro mgen ;)


ja ja, die solls geben (:

----------


## Lupus74

> War da jetzt schon das Gesamtergebnis dabei? Und dann inklusive Gleitklausel? 
> Ist natrlich *******, aber die Wiederholungen sind humaner......


Entschuldige die Frage, aber was ist die Gleitklausel ?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Entschuldige die Frage, aber was ist die Gleitklausel ?


Bei mc Klausuren gibt's noch ne relative Bestehensgrenze, bei uns an der Uni
0,85* Durchschnittsleistung aller Teilnehmer, mindestens jedoch 50% der Punkte.....

----------


## Hippietyp

> Entschuldige die Frage, aber was ist die Gleitklausel ?


Wenn die Klausur schlecht ausfllt, rumen manche(?) Prfungsordnungen die Gleitklausel ein, die die Bestehensgrenze nach unten setzt.

Hier in Magdeburg kann man, wenn die Gleitklausel greift, auch dann bestehen, wenn man weniger als 60%, aber nicht mehr als 22% unter dem Durschnitt, erreicht hat. Sie gilt hier aber nur, wenn mind. 50% der Klausur aus MC-Fragen bestehen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Es sind 15%!!!

----------


## Jemine

Nur 15% MindestMCanteil??

----------


## Elena1989

Das ist ja ne coole Sache!

Also, finde ich echt ne faire Regelung.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Nur 15% MindestMCanteil??


Also es mssen mindestens 51% mc fragen sein.
Und dann geht's es nicht wie im stex um 22% runter sondern nur 15%....steht alles in der Prfungsordnung.




> Das ist ja ne coole Sache!
> 
> Also, finde ich echt ne faire Regelung.


naja was heit fair, gibt's an unserer Uni auch erst nachdem geklagt wurde...

----------


## Gast09012019

Die Gleitklausel ist des Studenten bester Freund  :Loove:

----------


## Jemine

> Also es mssen mindestens 51% mc fragen sein.
> Und dann geht's es nicht wie im stex um 22% runter sondern nur 15%....steht alles in der Prfungsordnung.
> 
> 
> 
> naja was heit fair, gibt's an unserer Uni auch erst nachdem geklagt wurde...


Achso, ich wollt mich schon wundern! Und naja, fair ist es auch nur, wenn man nicht so verarscht wird, dass es eine MC-Frage zu wenig fr die Gleitklausel gibt...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Sooo.. dann mal auf zur letzen vorklinischen (Pflicht-)Veranstaltung (--> Praktikum Pathobiochemie der Blutzellen und Gerinnung) ... und danach: das groe Lernen fr die Klausur am Di und Mi  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  Ich kann irgendwie (noch) nichts  :Nixweiss:

----------


## perro

so es ist mal wieder an der zeit fr ein ordentliches AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!  :Oh nee...: 

in weniger als 2 wochen steht das physikum bzw das sterr. korrelat dazu an und ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr konzentrieren und dabei kann den ganzen stoff noch nicht so wirklich... hab zwar alles mal durch, aber wenn ich beim 12. fach angelangt bin, hab ich die ersten 4 auch schon wieder vergessen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Perro, ich glaube das kennt jeder :Nixweiss:  Ich bin frs Physikum erst beim dritten Fach und hab schon das Gefhl ich vergess wieder.... :Keks:  Auerdem lern ich grad Physik, das ist eh frustrierend :kotzen:

----------


## agouti_lilac

> Genau, ist auf das Gesamtklausurergebniss bezogen...die sind keinen einzigen Punkt runtergegangen. Kann man noch auf sowas wie Gleitklausel hoffen??


Ui, geliebtes Magdeburg.

In meinem Jahrgang (Coxy, war das derselbe??) sind da auch ne Menge durchgefallen; ich musste ebenfalls in die Generalklausur zwei Wochen spter und habe die dann bestanden (die ging, war humaner!), allerdings wurde dann eine Woche spter die Gleitklausel auf die 1. Klausur angewendet, die ich damit bestanden hatte!!! Sprich, ich htte gar nicht in die Nachklausur gemusst. 

Das waren zwei Wochen Psychoterror: von wegen, darf man am Physikum teilnehmen? Ist man noch bafg-berechtigt, wenn man nicht besteht? (3. Versuch war erst nach der Anmeldung zum P.). Muss man den ganzen Scheiss nochmal machen?? Und damit natrlich 2 Wochen weniger ordentliche Physikums-Vorbereitung. Aaaargh, da geht mir immer noch das Messer in der Hosentasche auf, wenn ich daran zurckdenke... bodenlose Frechheit, echt.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Jup bei mir war's der gleiche Jahrgang und genau dieselbe Situation....naja der alte geht ja auch straff auf die Rente zu...

----------


## PCR

Ich htte da mal eine Frage zu der Gleitklausel...Gilt die an jeder medizischen Fakultt oder nur an ein paar Unis?

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich htte da mal eine Frage zu der Gleitklausel...Gilt die an jeder medizischen Fakultt oder nur an ein paar Unis?


Also.. bei uns gibt's sowas nicht. Wir brauchen immer 60% bzw. in BC 66%. Bei uns ist es nur mal vorgekommen, dass eine Aufgabe gestrichen wurde, weil die niemand richtig hatte. Aber das ist dann eher Kulanz der Profs als eine Regel.

EDIT: Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass die Prfungen mit den hchsten Durchfallquoten (Chemie und BC) sowieso keine Multiple choice Aufgaben enthalten (bzw. in Chemie dann wohl definitiv zu wenig ^^) , also wr's wohl auch nicht anwendbar.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Prinzipiell sollte es das an jeder Uni geben, mit einem Verweis aufs impp.
Da gibts auch mehrere Gerichtsurteile zu, also vielleicht mal den Fara drauf ansetzen...

----------


## lio

> Ich htte da mal eine Frage zu der Gleitklausel...Gilt die an jeder medizischen Fakultt oder nur an ein paar Unis?


Bei uns gibt's die Gleitregel nur in BC. 
Unsere Anatomen waren aber dieses Semester auch schon sehr kulant und haben eine Frage nachkorrigiert, weil eine Version vom Histotestat sehr viel schlechter ausgefallen ist...

----------


## Trianna

Ab nchste Woche 2 Wochen Mikrobio Praktikum und dann noch 2 Klausuren von HuMoBio. Ich habe keine Lust, da noch einiges von Eng und Lit dazu kommt. Und noch Hospiz, und noch .....

Ahhhh....

Ab dem 23.7. wird es etwas besser, allerdings dann noch Physik, Paper und Hausarbeit...

Und erwhnte ich, dass ich Physio noch mal machen darf......

 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## lio

Warum ist die Bonner Vorkliik so dermaen inkompatibel mit smtlichen sddeutschen Unis?  :Traurig:

----------


## ][truba][

Erstmal ein kleines *freu* Ich muss mich nie wieder mit Physik beschftigen!!! (Auer kurz im Physikum). Seit Gestern hab ich den Schein!

Dann wieder tz!! in 12 Tage Siten Testat Makro und Mikro und bei mir ist so die Luft raus. Ich kann keine Stunde am Stck was machen. Lenke mich mit allem ab und hab noch nichtmal ansatzweise alles durch(gelesen...) geschweigedenn gelernt.

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl das ich beides nach den Ferien nochmal machen muss  :Frown:  

Nervt mich selber total an das es so ist. 6 Jahre drauf gewartet und nachm 2ten Semester geht mir kurz vor Schluss son bissel die Puste aus...

----------


## LaTraviata

Truba,
erst einmal ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Physikschein  :Grinnnss!: ! 

Mir geht es derzeit ganz genauso... in einer Woche Neuroana und Neurophysio Klausur und ich habe das Gefhl, als knnte ich nichts. Ich habe auch einfach keine Lust mehr... durch unseren 8 wchigen Histokurs war man stndig am Lernen... jetzt wieder, und gerade htte ich einfach mal Lust auf Hngematte und Seele baumeln lassen  :Keks: ...

Irgendwie habe ich so ein wenig das Gefhl, als liefe mir das Ruder aus der Hand und ich msste viele Altlasten mit ins nchste Semester nehmen  :grrrr....:   :Nixweiss:  :peng:  ... dabei hatte alles sooooo gut begonnen, mp!

----------


## pottmed

> Irgendwie habe ich so ein wenig das Gefhl, als liefe mir das Ruder aus der Hand und ich msste viele Altlasten mit ins nchste Semester nehmen   ... dabei hatte alles sooooo gut begonnen, mp!



Hier genau das selbe  ::-oopss:

----------


## Nilani

> Genau, ist auf das Gesamtklausurergebniss bezogen...die sind keinen einzigen Punkt runtergegangen. Kann man noch auf sowas wie Gleitklausel hoffen??


Ich rger euch nur ungern, aber seit unserer "neuen" Prfungsordnung (nach der Klage) wird die Gleitklausel nicht mehr bei Teilklausuren angwendet. Seit letztem Jahr gibts die daher weder bei der BC-Seminar, noch bei den Physio-Teilklausuren. 

Dafr wird die Generalklausur in der Regel gut machbar (der letzte Versuch dann aber wieder nicht). Der Chef mchte ja auch gern lnger bleiben und versucht gerade, alles dafr notwendige anzuleiern. Vielleicht macht er daher ne besonders nette Klausur  :Keks:

----------


## lio

Und ein letztes Mal Physikpraktikum  :kotzen:

----------


## LaTraviata

... und ich hasse es immer wieder aufs Neue, auf Ergebnisse warten zu mssen. Maaaaaaaaaaaaan, ich raste aus...  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## Elena1989

> ... und ich hasse es immer wieder aufs Neue, auf Ergebnisse warten zu mssen. Maaaaaaaaaaaaan, ich raste aus...


Kenn ich  :Grinnnss!: 

"Die Ergebnisse werden demnchst auf dieser Website publiziert." Wie ich diesen Satz liebe....

----------


## ][truba][

So, also ich hab zwar erst vor 2 Tagen geschrieben und dachte es geht nicht mehr schlimmer... aber "schlimmer geht immer".

Nachdem ich ja gehofft habe in den nchsten Tage wenigstens noch alles mal gemacht zu haben um gutes gefchertes Wissen zu besitzen ohne direkt die tiefgrndigsten Details zu wissen kam heut der Niederschlag...

Ich habe eine Prferin die eigentlich nur Histo prft und sich darber jeder gefreut hat weil diese Frau ein extremes Detailwissen fordert. Ich mag sie, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Sie ist sehr nett und die Histologie ist echt ihr Leben aber gerade an meinem Tisch macht sie mal eine Ausnahme und prft Makro und Histo! Und diese ganzen Details um da eine Chance zu haben krieg ich in der Zeit nicht mehr rein! Ihr Schnitt bei Kopf/Hals (da hat sie auch Makro geprft) waren 8 von 10 durchgefallen.... und da waren mit Sicherheit einige besser vorbereitet als ich jetzt

Was mach ich jetzt? Krankschreibung? Das hat sowas von "Aufgeben"/"Versagen" und das macht mich echt fertig weils ja meine Schuld ist das ich nix mehr in den Kopf bekomme aber warum hingehen weil ich weiss das ich nicht bestehen werde?!  Und dafr hab ich so lange gewartet!

Die Alternative wre sich auf mein Hassfach Chemie zu strzen um diese Klausur eventuell zu bestehen und in den Ferien entspannt Makro + Mikro zu lernen. Geplant war eigentlich richtige Chemie Nachhilfe um dieses Fach mal zu checken aber jetzt bin ich echt am brechen...  :Traurig: 

So, genug geweint... man wasn Jammerlappen aus mir geworden ist!
Hoffe bei euch luft es besser.
MfG Thomas

----------


## Saphira.

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... bei mir steht morgen die Anatomienachklausur an, ich wei zwar deutlich mehr als zur ersten Klausur aber ob das fr die letztes Mal fehlenden 8 Punkte reicht?... Hoffentlich klappt es, sonst gibts dieses Semester wohl kein Physikum mehr... 

Sollte es klappen, dem Stress nicht genug, steht am Montag noch ne Physioklausur an und am nchsten Freitag dann ein Neurotestat. Lieber Himmel hoffentlich geht das alles gut...  ::-oopss:

----------


## LaTraviata

@saphira: gedrckte daumen fr morgen und dass die letzten hrden bis zum p keine wirklichen sein werden! halte durch...  :Grinnnss!:   :Top: !

@ truba: hnliches schwirrt mir auch durch den Kopf, also was ich tun werde, wenn ich nchste Woche Physio/ Neuroana versemmele. Der Nachholtermin ist eine Woche spter, wo ich neben den anderen Klausuren (Psych+ Physik) auch meien Histoprfung wiederholen muss. 

Ich werde da ganz gewiss nicht besser sein in den Fchern, so da ich auch schon berlegt habe, einen gelben Schein einzureichen, ehe ich einen Versuch versemmele. 

Mehr als lernen kann man nicht, und wenn es dich zur Zeit stresst, dann wrde ich mir auch erst einmal eine Auszeit nehmen. Man kann nicht auf Dauer durchpowern - merke ab und an selbst, dass ich die Sache manchmal viel zu ernst nehme, das nimmt einem Luft fr andere Dinge. Und Ferien brauchst Du... zum durchschnaufen. Ein Teufel wirst du da komplett Ana lernen... 

Viel Erfolg dennoch erst einmal fr die anstehenden Dinge und Kopf hoch, irgendwie wird das schon!
Liebe Gre, 
L.*

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Saphira. Meine Daumen sind auch gedrckt! Das packste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PCR

Bei mir ist einfach die Luft raus...Ich hab sooo keine Lust mehr auf Histo...Hoffentlich besteh ich Montag und mich nicht mehr damit beschftigen -.-

----------


## ][truba][

Hey LaTraviata,

ich danke dir fr die Worte.
Denke das ich es wirklich nach den Ferien machen werde.
Da fhl ich mich dann wahrscheinlich einfach etwas sicherer und besser vorbereitet. 

Dein Restprogramm klingt ja auch ganz schn bel. Aber geh es ruhig an und machs Stck fr Stck. Es wird schon klappen! Ich drck dir die Daumen!

MfG Thomas

----------


## prot

Hab in ca. 12 Tagen Histotestat, 2 Tage danach Psycho, 6 Tage danach Anatomie, 5 Tage danach Chemie, und 2 Tage danach Bio.

Ich bin immer so zwanghaft, und meine, mich bertrieben auf ein Fach vorbereiten zu mssen, sodass die Gefahr besteht, dass ich die anderen vernachlssige, weil eben die Zeit dazu einfach nicht reicht.

Muss endlich mal eine andere Lernstrategie an den Tag legen... ::-oopss:

----------


## krisenherd

@prot
Immer schn eins nach dem anderen... wenn dann was nicht klappt, wird es halt hinten angestellt und dann noch einmal gemacht... aber ich finde es einfacher wenn man eins nach dem anderen macht...
Und Hauptaugenmerk wirste wahrscheinlich auf Histo, Ana und evtl. Bio legen mssen... keine Ahnung wie hart Chemie bei euch ist...


Ich kotze im brigen wegen Neuroana am Montag und dann Physio am Dienstag... letzteres kann ich nicht wirklich einschtzen, wei von allem ein bisschen, aber nichts wirklich gut... egal, multiple choice ist mein Freund.

Und Neuro wei ich so gut wie gar nichts... das, was ich mir da bisher angeguckt habe, ist quasi wieder weg, aber ebenfalls multiple choice... das macht Hoffnung.  :Blush: 
Und wenns nicht klappt zieh ich mir den Mist entspannt in den Semesterferien rein...

----------


## Saphira.

So die Anatomieklausur hab ich hinter mich gebracht, aber die Ergebnisse lassen bis Mitte nchster Woche auf sich warten  :Nixweiss: . Hoffentlich hats gereicht, momentan siehts zumindest nicht so schlecht aus wie beim letzten Mal. 

Dafr darf ich jetzt in zwei Tagen Physio nochmal berfliegen und mit Neuroanatomie anfangen.... hoffentlich nimmt das Semester am Montag mit der Physioklausur und am Freitag mit dem Neurotestat ein gutes Ende...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Schn, dass in Chemie Sachen gefragt werden, die teilweise nicht mal im Zeeck stehen...und sich den ganzen Mist in den Kopf zu prgeln, wenn man krank ist, macht es nicht besser.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Sternenprinzessin:Naja was ist auch der Zeeck, wenn man Lehninger und Stryer empfiehlt oder macht das der Alte nicht mehr?
Gibts denn schon Gerchte wie die Klausur dieses Jahr so werden soll? Wie war hoffi denn so drauf die letzten Wochen?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Naja, er hat schon ein paar "Vorbereitungsfragen" gestellt, aber ich denke mal, er wird natrlich wieder was ganz anderes fragen... Ne richtige Buchempfehlung hat er bei uns gar nicht gemacht, aber seine Diagramme und Materialien hat er eigentlich immer aus dem Zeeck bzw. dem Krieg gehabt. 
Am Schnsten find ich den Satz in der Klausurankndigung: Unerlaubte Hilfsmittel: Taschenrechner, Pager, Handys, und andere elektronische Gerte...

Pech fr die Leute mit PM oder Hrgerten...und ich sollte meine Insulinpumpe vorher besser auch beim Trsteher abgeben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wahrscheinlich knnte dir deine Insulinpumpe die Antwort zusimsen..... Spass beiseite ich drcke euch fr Montag allen fest die Daumen und hoffe dass Hoffi sich zusammenreissen konnte bei der Klausurkonstruktion...

----------


## Hades

Wenn die versuchen wrden mir meine Pumpe wegzunehmen hng ich sie am Katheter auf, ist strker als man denkt das Ding.
Aber wenns eh inner Tasche ist. 
Die Meisten denken immernoch es wre ein mp3player. Ich kann auch bern Bauch Musik hren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> [...] Spass beiseite ich drcke euch fr Montag allen fest die Daumen und hoffe dass Hoffi sich zusammenreissen konnte bei der Klausurkonstruktion...


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehrgang!
Wenn man denkt, es kann eigentlich nicht mehr schlimmer werden, bekommt man doch tatschlich *noch* einen Drauf.

----------


## Hippietyp

Nix da. Wir schaffen das. Alle.

----------


## agouti_lilac

Genau! Ihr packt das!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:   :Top:

----------


## davidrussell

Ich gebs auf das gesamte Stoffgebiet der Chemie hoffigerecht  :Keks:  in den noch verbleibenden zwei Tagen in meinen Kopf gehmmert zu kriegen...
Ab morgen lern ich Sozi; fhlt sich zwar besch..eiden an eine Chance in Chemie so komplett zu vertun weil ich zuviel frs Kopftestat gelernt hab, aber dann hab ich im Sommer den Kopf immerhin frei frs Chemie lernen 
Ach ist doch alles kagge...  :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Was gibt's denn in sozi zu lernen? Da hockt man doch eh eng beieinander und saugt sich irgendwelchen schei$$ aus den Fingern zu themen Ala Handystrahlung  und Studiendesign und Selbsthilfegruppen......

----------


## davidrussell

Haha, ja so hnlich stelle ich mir das vor. 
Meine bisherigen Sozi-Stunden habe ich aber alle im Wachkoma verbracht, und da der berwiegende Rest meiner Kommilitonen jetzt ihr ganzes Chemie-Wissen zusammenkratzt, wirds nicht allzu viel ntzen dicht beisammen zu sitzen und abzuschreiben  :Smilie: 
Hab auch gehrt dass die generell unterschtzt wird und immer recht viele durchfallen...
Naja, macht auf jedenfall spa sich mal mit seichteren themen zu befassen als chemie.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Schtzelein, meine beiden Beispiele entstammen der soziklausur in Magdeburg, ist zwar schon etwas her aber das waren wirklich 2 fragen.......

----------


## LaTraviata

Sozi ist auch hier definitiv eine Klausur, in der man mal munter seine Makierstifte zckt und den Diskutierflokati in der Klausur ausrollt. Hat letztes Semester bei uns in Gruppenarbeit zu sagenhaften >90% gefhrt. Blankes Nichtstun vorher mit eingeschlossen... liegt aber auch immer so dmlich zwischen den wirklich harten Brocken  :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Ist es denn Vorklinik-typisch den gesamten Anatomie-Themenkatalog in EINEM Semester durchzuprgeln? V.a. wenn es sich um das krzere SS handelt? Und dann noch mit dem finalen Abschluss in Neuroanatomie?

Ich muss leider groe Abstriche im ZNS(-Hirnbahnen) bei der Lernerei machen, denn neben dem Testat-Termin wartet 2 Tage spter die finale Abschlussklausur. Und dafr muss ich natrlich Bewegungs/-Situs-Ana' rekapitulieren. 

In unserem 230 Mann starken Semester sind nur eine handvoll erlesener Leute im Stande die gesamte Stoffmenge aufzunehmen, und zwar so, dass sie es auch im Testat und Klausur perfekt drauf haben.

----------


## agouti_lilac

Also ich bin damals in Sozi durchgefallen.  :Blush:  Ich kann mich an diese komischen Fragen erinnern--- net mein Ding und es wird nicht besser.  :bhh: 

Viiiiiel Erfolg in Chemie! Ich leide mit, einige Freunde mssen die jetzt schreiben, teils im 2. Jahr. :-/

Btw. kann man die BC-Ergebnisse im moodle gar nicht ansehen? Kann man sich nicht ins 2. Studienjahr einklicken, wenn man da nicht ist??

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nein kann man nicht mehr, ich wollte auch mal nen Blick werfen, im Hinblick auf medmd und die Diskussion da.....

----------


## agouti_lilac

Schade, Praktikumsklausurergebnisse in BC und Physio gesamt wrden mich auch interessieren; wurde beides ja jetzt geschrieben. Naja, muss mal jemanden aus dem 2. in der Bibo anquatschen.

----------


## Hippietyp

> Wahrscheinlich knnte dir deine Insulinpumpe die Antwort zusimsen..... Spass beiseite ich drcke euch fr Montag allen fest die Daumen und hoffe dass Hoffi sich zusammenreissen konnte bei der Klausurkonstruktion...


Das war wirklich mal unerwartet gut, zumindest vom Gefhl. Und es scheint genug MC-Fragen fr die Gleitklausel gegeben zu haben (hab nicht genau gezhlt, aber er meinte irgendwas in die Richtung am Anfang).

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....das freut mich. Hatte gerade noch dran gedacht wie es wohl heute war fr euch.

----------


## Saphira.

So heute ist die Physiologieklausur dran... Anatomieergebnisse gibts immer noch keine  :kotzen:  und Neuroanatomie steht am Freitag auch noch an... wann hat das Semester nur endlich ein Ende?!?

Viel Glck auf jeden Fall allen, die wie ich immer noch von Klausuren und Testaten des 4. Semesters geplagt sind obwohl das Physikum schon so bald vor der Tre steht...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Genug MC-Fragen gab es, aber entgegen der Meinung von Hippietyp waren aus meiner Seminargruppe bis auf 3 oder 4 einhellig der Ansicht, dass es sehr knapp ausgehen knnte und die Fragen mal wieder sehr kreativ gestellt waren...
Aber genug gemosert, ich geh jetzt Anatomie lernen...muss ja am Mittwoch das Kopftestat nachholen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast09012019

scheinfrei \o/

----------


## Katjaaa

> Schade, Praktikumsklausurergebnisse in BC und Physio gesamt wrden mich auch interessieren; wurde beides ja jetzt geschrieben. Naja, muss mal jemanden aus dem 2. in der Bibo anquatschen.


Hejhej..na die Praktikumsklausur ist ganz gut ausgefallen.. also d.h. es haben viele Leute ber 20Punkte..aber trotzdem sind 18Leute durchgefallen (Prof.S. hat uns vor der letzen BC Vorlesung noch angequatscht udn gesagt, dass er sie viiiiel zu leicht fand und zu viele bestanden haben) .....hoffe, das wirkt sich nicht so negativ auf die morgige BC Generalklausur aus. :-S
Und Physioergebnisse gibt's noch nicht.. ;) auf die bin ich aber auch gespannt.. habe berhaupt nichts gelernt und war noch leicht angeheitert von der Kisteparty  :Top:

----------


## Saphira.

Soo.. Physiologie hab ich sicher bestanden, nach den Musterlsungen msste ich 45 von 60 Punkten haben, dabei htten es 22 Punkte wegen meinen Praktikumspunkten auch schon getan... eigentlich msste ich Anatomie auch sicher haben (schwarz auf wei gibts ja immer noch nichts  :kotzen: ).. somit fehlt noch Neuroanatomie am Freitag... was wre das fr ein Traum am Freitag endlich scheinfrei zu sein...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

Morgen Physikum... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum...... Physikum... ::-oopss:

----------


## mausimhausograus

::-stud:  ::-stud:  !!!!VIEL GLCK!!!!  ::-stud:  ::-stud:   :Top:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast09012019

geht schon, geht schon!!  :Luigi von Rippenspreizer:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hoffe, die Anatomen sind morgen lieb.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## perro

Danke an alle, dir mir die Daumen gedrckt haben  :Smilie: 
Hat heute wunderbar geklappt und kann eigentlich schon sagen, dass ich's Physikum geschafft hab ;)
Damit heit's wohl "BYEBYE VORKLINIK"  :Top: 
Viel Glck euch allen mit euren brigen Prfungen! Ich meld mich ab fr den Sommer ;)
Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald im Klinik-Frsut-Thread!  :bhh:

----------


## -Julchen-

> Danke an alle, dir mir die Daumen gedrckt haben 
> Hat heute wunderbar geklappt und kann eigentlich schon sagen, dass ich's Physikum geschafft hab ;)
> Damit heit's wohl "BYEBYE VORKLINIK" 
> Viel Glck euch allen mit euren brigen Prfungen! Ich meld mich ab fr den Sommer ;)
> Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald im Klinik-Frsut-Thread!


Will auch :was ist das...?:

----------


## LaTraviata

Sehr stark, Glckwunsch perro!

----------


## LaTraviata

Ein verdammter Punkt, trotz Senkung der Bestehensgrenze fehlt mir dann doch in Neurophysio. Schn, dass man das nchste Woche direkt nochmal schreiben darf, mit Histo und Psycho. Ich liebe dieses Studium von Woche zu Woche mehr....  :Keks: ...

Kleiner Trost: Neuroana habe ich heute dann mit nach Hause genommen, das kann mir zumindest niemand mehr nehmen. Dennoch berwiegt gerade der Frust!

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch zur bestandenen Neuro-Klausur!

Wie ist Physio ausgefallen? Wenn die schon die Grenze gesenkt haben (O-Ton Studiendekan 2009 "Sowas wird es nicht wieder geben, lernen Sie doch anstndig!") muss es ja katastrophal gewesen sein...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh ja, nchste Woche nochmal Anatomie...und das am Mittwoch, wo am Dienstag die Bio-Abschlussklausur ansteht...und dieses herablassende "Das hat eindeutig nicht gereicht, das haben Sie ja selbst gemerkt, nicht wahr?" Und dass dieser Mensch alle Aussagen kommentiert hat mit "Das ist umstritten, das knnen Sie nicht einfach als Fakt hinstellen."  :kotzen:

----------


## Hippietyp

Au weia, bei wem hattest du denn die Ehre? Viel Glck fr nchsten Mittwoch!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Hatte das Vergngen bei dem Mann, wo der Name wohl Programm ist, Herr Nullm. Ich wre so gern zum Wikinger gekommen...und der konnte gar nicht fassen, dass sein Kollege jemanden hat durchfallen lassen, immerhin sind doch Ferien  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Danke  Hatte das Vergngen bei dem Mann, wo der Name wohl Programm ist, Herr Nullm. Ich wre so gern zum Wikinger gekommen...und der konnte gar nicht fassen, dass sein Kollege jemanden hat durchfallen lassen, immerhin sind doch Ferien


Kopf hoch das nchste Mal klappts, das schlimmste was ich in der Ana jemals gehrt hatte (nicht zu mir  :hmmm...:  ) "wenn ich so in Ihre testatkarte schaue...... so wird das nichts..... glauben sie, dass sie das richtige studieren?? "

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke Coxy...ich lass den Kopf ja nicht hngen, ich denke mir, "Jetzt erst Recht!". Aber manchmal ist es einfach ungerecht...und es ist denkbar ungnstig nchsten Mittwoch, weil ich keine groe Vorbereitungszeit habe...Der Spruch ist ja echt der Hammer. Ich hoffe derjenige, den das betroffen hat, hat gezeigt, dass er doch das Richtige studiert und seinen Weg durchgezogen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja es ist ungerecht aber das ist es einfach mal bei einer mndlichen Prfung das wirst du immer wieder feststellen aber das ist nicht schlimm that's life.
Kommt man halt nchste Woche noch mal.In jedem Studienjahr lauert mindestens ein kratziger Prfer  :hmmm...: 
Die Kollegin durfte die komplette Anatomie wiederholen....(aber ehrlicherweise zurecht)
die aparte Dozentin wurde  erfolgreich exportiert, sie ist jetzt aber wieder da und lauert in der Neuro  :hmmm...:

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Mir gehts genau so in Physio... 10 Punkte und dann wollen sie 11 haben...
Keine Ahnung, ob das Mittwoch besser klappt, aber muss ja irgendwie.  :hmmm...: 

@Strodti
Ursprnglich lag die Durchfallquote bei ber 50 %, dann haben sie die Klausur halt um einen Punkt runtergesetzt und jetzt sind "nur noch" 39,xx % durchgefallen... herrlich... wenigstens schreib ich Mittwoch nicht alleine.  :Big Grin:

----------


## prot

Kanns sein, dass im Lllmann Rauch ziemlich viel unrelevantes Zeug drinsteht? Da lernt man sich ja dumm und dmmlich, wenn man das alles fr das erste Histotestat im ersten Semester wissen will.

Da ja eh nur die Prparate zur Prfung kommen, die wir auch im Kurs durchgenommen haben, dann ist es ja sinnvoll, einfach genau die Prparate zu lernen, mit ihren wichtigen Strukturen und Erkennungsmerkmalen, und dann halt noch Hintergrundwissen dazu.

Aber da muss ich mir doch den Lllman nicht von vorne bis hinten durchlesen?

----------


## Elena1989

So, um zehn steht neuro an. 
Hoffentlich klappt's...

----------


## pottmed

> Danke  Hatte das Vergngen bei dem Mann, wo der Name wohl Programm ist, Herr Nullm. Ich wre so gern zum Wikinger gekommen...und der konnte gar nicht fassen, dass sein Kollege jemanden hat durchfallen lassen, immerhin sind doch Ferien


Mach dir nichts draus, eine hnliche Erfahrung hatte ich mit selbigem Herrn letzte Woche auch. Diese Woche war es dann sehr viel besser, ob wohl ich mangels Zeit nicht mehr viel getan habe  :Blush:

----------


## pottmed

> Kanns sein, dass im Lllmann Rauch ziemlich viel unrelevantes Zeug drinsteht? Da lernt man sich ja dumm und dmmlich, wenn man das alles fr das erste Histotestat im ersten Semester wissen will.
> 
> Da ja eh nur die Prparate zur Prfung kommen, die wir auch im Kurs durchgenommen haben, dann ist es ja sinnvoll, einfach genau die Prparate zu lernen, mit ihren wichtigen Strukturen und Erkennungsmerkmalen, und dann halt noch Hintergrundwissen dazu.
> 
> Aber da muss ich mir doch den Lllman nicht von vorne bis hinten durchlesen?


Also ich fr meinen Teil habe den Lllmann-Rauch kaum benutzt, erstens gibt es bessere Bcher (Bucher-Wartenberg z.B), zweitens steht im Lllmann sehr viel blabla das man einfach nicht braucht. 

Habe mich mit eigener Mitschrift und GK-Fragen vorbereitet, das hat gut gereicht. Aber das kann bei euch an der Uni natrlich anders aussehen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke pottmed  :Grinnnss!: 
Mal sehen, wie gut ich mich auf nchste Woche vorbereiten kann, dank der netten Klausuren, die noch anstehen. Hab eben schon ein Stndchen Ana gemacht. War ja auch mein erster Versuch, von daher ist es nicht ganz so tragisch  :hmmm...: 
Und morgen werden wir der Soziologie mal so richtig den A**** aufreien! :bhh: 

Elena, viel Glck!

prot: Ich mag den LR auch absolut nicht, habe mit dem Bucher-Wartenberg gelernt, und dort auch nur die wichtigsten Merkmale und die Differentialdiagnosen. Aber wenn du weit, dass nur bestimmt Prparate drankommen, kannst du dich ja gezielt auf die vorbereiten. Und das sollte dann auch mit dem LR klappen  :hmmm...:

----------


## krisenherd

Ich hatte erst den Welsch und fand, dass da noch mehr blabla drin stand. Bin dann zum Lllmann-Rauch gewechselt und hab damit gelernt. War auch gut so, denn bei uns wurden halt echt viele Details gefragt. Waren allerdings auch beides mndliche Prfungen und da wollen manche Prfer halt mehr, manche Prfer halt weniger wissen.
Ich brauchte die Details aber zumindest in der zweiten Prfung.

----------


## Strodti

@Krisenherd:
Dann wnsche ich dir mal viel Glck fr die Nachklausur. Zum gerechten Ausgleich kannst du den Physiologen heute Abend ja die Fsser leertrinken  :Party: 

@Lllmann:
Ich fand das Buch echt gut und es war eines der wenigen Vorklinikbcher, die ich tatschlich von vorne bis hinten durchgearbeitet habe. Fand das irgendwie ganz nett geschrieben und durch die mndlichen Testate am Mikroskop war auch immer genug Lerndruck dahinter sich mit den Details zu beschftigen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Kanns sein, dass im Lllmann Rauch ziemlich viel unrelevantes Zeug drinsteht? Da lernt man sich ja dumm und dmmlich, wenn man das alles fr das erste Histotestat im ersten Semester wissen will.
> 
> Da ja eh nur die Prparate zur Prfung kommen, die wir auch im Kurs durchgenommen haben, dann ist es ja sinnvoll, einfach genau die Prparate zu lernen, mit ihren wichtigen Strukturen und Erkennungsmerkmalen, und dann halt noch Hintergrundwissen dazu.
> 
> Aber da muss ich mir doch den Lllman nicht von vorne bis hinten durchlesen?


Also ich hab den Welsch genutzt fr den Teil Allgemeine Histologie, viele aus meinem Semester den Lllmann-Rauch (hat ja auch historische Grnde quasi, da sie ja aus Gttingen kommt). Ist denke ich prferabhngig, gerade in nem mndlichen Testat, wenn er dann fragt, wodurch die "Wellung" im Kollagen zustande kommt oder welche Plaque-Proteine an Tight-Junctions und Demosomen beteiligt sind, dann ist es schon parktischen wenn man das mal gelesen hat. Wenn du Glck mit dem Prfer hast, will der so ein Kram gar nicht wissen  :bhh:

----------


## Saphira.

Anatomieklausur BESTANDEN... ich flipp aus.. jetzt muss nur noch morgen die hoffentlich letzte Schlacht zu meinen Gunsten ausgehen... Neuroanatomie ich stelle mich dir!!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Anatomieklausur BESTANDEN... ich flipp aus.. jetzt muss nur noch morgen die hoffentlich letzte Schlacht zu meinen Gunsten ausgehen... Neuroanatomie ich stelle mich dir!!!


Sehr geil! Gratulation! Wnsche dir viel Glck fr morgen! Mach den Sack zu!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## prot

Viele aus meinem Semester arbeiten mit dem Ulfig, und die kommen eindeutig schneller voran als ich mit dem Lllmann.

Ich wollt ne Zusammenfassung vom hyalinen Knorpel machen. Doch die ist im Word mittlerweile 2 Seiten lang, Schriftgre 12. Und immer noch nicht fertig.

Naja, wenns irgendwann mal Vorteile hat... :Nixweiss:

----------


## krisenherd

@strodti
Danke! Ich hoff einfach mal, dass der Herr O. vielleicht eine etwas freundlichere Klausur stellt... irgendwann muss dem doch ein Licht aufgehen, dass es zwar toll ist, wenn er die Studenten auf Physikum vorbereiten will, es aber nichts bringt, wenn sies nicht einmal bis dahin schaffen...
Keine Ahnung was der hat... in der schwarzen Reihe kreuze ich in Physio zwischen 70 % und 80 %, bei ihm hats trotzdem nicht gereicht... egal, wird schon schief gehen, hab einfach nur keine Lust die Klausur weiterzuschleppen.  :hmmm...: 

Heute morgen die Soziklausur war auch der Knaller, aber knnte gereicht haben und sonst halt Donnerstag dieselbe Klausur 1 zu 1 noch einmal.

Leid tun mir echt nur die Leute, die nchste Woche Neuro, Physio und beide Histoprfungen wiederholen mssen, dazu dann noch die regulre Psychoklausur... eieiei, in deren Haut mchte ich nicht stecken und ich kennen echt ein paar davon... krass... 

@saphira und alle anderen die irgendwas bestanden haben: Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## ananassaft

> Da ja eh nur die Prparate zur Prfung kommen, die wir auch im Kurs durchgenommen haben, dann ist es ja sinnvoll, einfach genau die Prparate zu lernen, mit ihren wichtigen Strukturen und Erkennungsmerkmalen, und dann halt noch Hintergrundwissen dazu.


Das sagen sie immer, ja, aber dann kommt trotzdem was, was man noch nie gemacht hatte  :Keks:    besonders bei...naja, kannst dir denken, bei wem besonders ;)
Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, bei uns haben fast alle bestanden, obwohl so einige nen Ureter fr nen Oesophagus verkaufen wollten.
Ich hatte auch keinen Lllmann-Rauch - im Testat meinte oben genannter Prof dann sogar noch, ob ich dies und das genauer wsste, "das wre im Lllmann-Rauch so schn drin" - dann hab ich gesagt, dass ich den leider nicht habe und dann wars auch ok. 

Jetzt hab ich berlegt, ob ich mir nen Lllmann-Rauch anschaffe, aber da ich es eh niemals schaffen werde, den durchzulesen - zwei Tage nach Histo ist Kopftestat (LETZTES Prpkurstestat und das hat eindeutig Prioritt) - muss es wieder der Ulfig tun.

----------


## prot

> Das sagen sie immer, ja, aber dann kommt trotzdem was, was man noch nie gemacht hatte    besonders bei...naja, kannst dir denken, bei wem besonders ;)
> Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, bei uns haben fast alle bestanden, obwohl so einige nen Ureter fr nen Oesophagus verkaufen wollten.
> Ich hatte auch keinen Lllmann-Rauch - im Testat meinte oben genannter Prof dann sogar noch, ob ich dies und das genauer wsste, "das wre im Lllmann-Rauch so schn drin" - dann hab ich gesagt, dass ich den leider nicht habe und dann wars auch ok. 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich berlegt, ob ich mir nen Lllmann-Rauch anschaffe, aber da ich es eh niemals schaffen werde, den durchzulesen - zwei Tage nach Histo ist Kopftestat (LETZTES Prpkurstestat und das hat eindeutig Prioritt) - muss es wieder der Ulfig tun.



Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wer das wohl gesagt hat  :Woow: 

Schade, dass wird den "alles easy, alles chillig" nur in Anatomie haben, und nicht auch in Histo. Den find ich klasse  :Big Grin: 

Es ist also nicht sinnvoll, genau die Prparate zu lernen, die man durchgemacht hat, und dann halt erklren knnen, was man sieht und was sich eben auf ultrastruktureller Ebene so abspielt?

Wie luft denn das eigentlich ab? Fressen die einen gleich, wenn man mal etwas nicht erkennt, was da eigentlich da sein sollte, oder eine Frage falsch beantwortet?

----------


## Trianna

Ich raste aus.. .

ich raste AUS...

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich raste aus.. .
> 
> ich raste AUS...


Oh je, was is denn los? Blde Prfung? Blde Profs? Allgemein alles Mist?

----------


## ananassaft

> Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wer das wohl gesagt hat 
> 
> Schade, dass wird den "alles easy, alles chillig" nur in Anatomie haben, und nicht auch in Histo. Den find ich klasse 
> 
> Es ist also nicht sinnvoll, genau die Prparate zu lernen, die man durchgemacht hat, und dann halt erklren knnen, was man sieht und was sich eben auf ultrastruktureller Ebene so abspielt?
> 
> Wie luft denn das eigentlich ab? Fressen die einen gleich, wenn man mal etwas nicht erkennt, was da eigentlich da sein sollte, oder eine Frage falsch beantwortet?


Wer ist der alles-easy-Prfer? Ich glaub den kenn ich nicht  :peng: 

Doch, ich finde schon, dass es sinnvoll ist, die Prparate zu machen, die man auch so kennt. Hab ich auch gemacht. Aber dafr hab ich dann halt wirklich voll die Panikattacke gekriegt, als ich dann da sa und KEINS von den dreien identifizieren konnte. Zwei von den dreien hatten wir theoretisch schon, aber in anderem "Schnittwinkel", oder es war noch viel mehr drauf als auf unseren Prparaten oder so. Ich hatte zB eben eine Urethra, die hatten wir nicht behandelt und ich hab so ziemlich nichts drauf identifizieren knnen, aber es kam dann nur auf das Urothel an. 
Dafr hatte eine Freundin ein Ileum, wir hatten aber nur Jejunum besprochen gehabt, und der Prfer wollte dann wohl schon die Unterschiede dazwischen wissen - da wr ich vermutlich auch eher baden gegangen, zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht mal makroskopisch, was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist  :hmmm...: 
Ach ja, und zu uns haben sie immer gesagt, dass man 3 Prparate aus den unterschiedlichen Gebieten kriegt - einmal Bindegewebe, einmal Muskel etc, sodass man dann auch nach Ausschlussverfahren gehen knnte. War bei mir aber auch berhaupt nicht so, ich hatte zwei verschiedene Knorpel und eben das Urothel. 
Deswegen dacht ich mir nur, ich warn dich lieber vor, eben weil ich sone Panikattacke hatte - war aber gar nicht schlimm.

Und nein, dich frisst niemand. Ich wei noch, wie ich drin sa (man wird ja in Gruppen reingerufen, schaut sich seine Prparate ne Weile an und dann kommt irgendwann der Prfer und fragt dich), Panik gekriegt hab und dann das Testat von dem neben mir mit angehrt hab - der Kommilitone meinte so "Also, das knnte entweder Nervengewebe oder Knorpel oder Muskel sein" - und sogar der hat bestanden, ab da war ich mir sicher, dass ich auch bestehe.....ach ja, ich hatte den gefrchteten Prof. E., der neben mir auch und es war letztendlich das entspannteste Testat, das ich je hatte. 
Wird schon!

----------


## Gast09012019

Rhiannon: willkommen im Medizinstudium :P

----------


## Jemine

Das ist doch alles ein einziger Hirnfick!  :Wand:

----------


## leofgyth77

jemine, meine daumen sind gedrckt!

ich bin heute dermaen unmotiviert und lustlos, dass alles aus ist. na ja. jetz mach ich erstmal mittagspause (:

----------


## Jemine

Wieder einmal warten und hoffen...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wieder einmal warten und hoffen...


Wieder einmal warten und HOFFmannEN..... Schtzelein alles wird gut...

----------


## Muriel

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Chemie in MD eine Katastrophe war, ist und bleibt und eigentlich immer die eigentliche Bestehensgrenze runtergesetzt wird, so dass man die 60% eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr anpeilen muss?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nein bis jetzt hat der kemie Chef immer gleitklauseln durch offene fragen umschifft und so durchfallquoten von 80% generiert im ersten durchlauf...dieses Jahr wohl nicht da er erstmals seit Jahren wieder mehr als 50% mc fragen genommen hat.

----------


## Muriel

Ok, verstehe. Die Magdeburger Chemie ist also die damalige Aachener Physik. Bei uns lag die Durchfallquote trotz Bestehensgrenze von 33% immer bei ca. 80%  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

...die Magdeburger Chemie ist die Klner Chemie  :Nixweiss: 

Zwischen Lachen und Heulen ist bei mir momentan nur ein schmaler Grat.
Gefhlschaos, Klausuren, Stress, Druck, Aua, alle mglichen Leute wollen was von mir (Halbwaisenrente, Zensus-Typ,......) und in diesem ganzen Durcheinander merke ich zufllig dann von Gefhlen fr wen anders als meinen Freund  :Keks: 

Entschuldigung frs Auskotzen.

----------


## sorc

Ihr seid hier alle so konstruktiv, aber das ignoriere ich einmal kurz und heul mich ordentlich aus.

Medizin ist mein Hobby, das ist schon ewig so. Ich les mir stndig zum Spa irgendwas ber medizinischen Kram durch, seien es Krankheitsbilder, Therapiemethoden, Medikamentenwirkungsweisen, neue Forschungsergebnisse... was auch immer es ist, es interessiert mich. 
Ich dachte eigentlich diese Fhigkeit knnte ich im Studium prima nutzen und der priviligierte Zugang zu Quellen wrde mir nur noch mehr Spa bereiten... aber... wie ******* kann studieren eigentlich sein? Seitdem ich in diesem Studium stecke, wo man nichts verstehen, sich aber 1000 Namen pro Tag merken muss, hat sich der Spa ins Gegenteil umgewandelt. Diese ganze zusammenhangslose ******* die wir lernen mssen, es ist doch echt unglaublich. Und dann diese verw*chsten k*ck Praktika! Als wrde man  auch nur irgendwas lernen, wenn man nach Anleitung eine Chemikalie, von der man grade den Namen kennt, zu einer anderen kippt. So ein Schei. Oder Histo. Eigentlich ein sehr interessantes Fach. Eigentlich, denn was machen wir? Bilder auswendig lernen. Aber nur genau die 100 ber die wir auch geprft werden. Sehr praktisch, Menschen haben schlielich genau 100 Teile. Ach nee... ist ja nichtmal nur vom Menschen, Schweineleber: ""Ach, guck mal! Da kann man die Lppchen toll erkennen." F*cken erkennen. Wenn ne menschliche Leber so aussieht hat der Trger ein Problem, aber ja, toll, Lppchen, fand ich schon immer cool. Man das bringt mich weiter! Ist schon gut, dass ich stndig dazu verpflichtet bin in der Uni zu sein, was wrde mir sonst alles entgehen?! Hach! Wichtig, wichtig!
Ehrlich mal Uni, ich erwarte keine tolle Lehre, ich erwarte nicht, dass sich jemand vor mich setzt und mir den menschlichen Krper erklrt, das mach ich schon selbst. Ich erwarte keine Kommilitonen die ber den Lehrplan hinaus interessiert sind, ich suche mir schon Leute deren Herz noch schlgt. Ich erwarte keine vermittelte Begeisterung, ich habe selbst fr ein Leben genug. 
Ich erwarte, dass ihr mich in Ruhe lasst. Mich in Ruhe begeistert lernen und verstehen lasst. Mich abfragt was wichtig ist, nicht was in irgendeiner stinkenden Vorlesung mal am Rande erwhnt wurde, weil Professor XY darber forscht. Mir meine Begeisterung lasst. Den Willen ein guter Arzt. 
Das ist eigentlich nicht zuviel verlangt, aber liebe Uni du suckst gewaltig, was diese Aufgabe angeht. Du lutschst insgesamt. Du versagt auf ganzer Linie. Wenn ich mich abmelden knnte und in einem Jahr ohne deine "Hilfe" Physikum schreiben knnte, ich wrde es sofort tun. Du elende seelenfressende Frustrationsmaschine.

----------


## Galenos

berfordert  :Keks:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ihr seid hier alle so konstruktiv, aber das ignoriere ich einmal kurz und heul mich ordentlich aus..


auskotzen ist auch mal in Ordnung, besonders zum semesterende ist es verstndlich.
Wenn du Arzt werden willst gibt's nur leider keine alternative, also Zhne zusammenbeissen und durch und auch mal ordentlich abspannen und NIX medizinisches machen.....Dat wird schon.

----------


## tortet

> Diese ganze zusammenhangslose ******* die wir lernen mssen, es ist doch echt unglaublich.


Ging mir in der Vorklinik genauso - vor allem das Wissen (als Zweitstudent), dass man den ganzen Kram nur bis zum Physikum lernt und danach hochkant in die Tonne kloppen kann, war nicht unbedingt frderlich.

Und ich finde, man kann sehr wohl gute Lehre (Anatomie) erwarten, fr Studiengebhren, fr das Lehrgehalt, fr gute Ausbildung, guten Nachwuchs. 

Das Einzige, was immer wieder anspornt, ist das Bewutsein, weshalb man sich eigentlich den ganzen Stre freiwillig antut. Und das sprt man imho vor allem in den Famulaturen spter im Kontakt mit den Patienten.

----------


## sorc

Danke, ihr beiden. 

Ja, ist schon richtig, ich finde man merkt schon im Pflegepraktikum immer wieder, warum man studiert, was man studiert (und sehr deutlich zudem, warum eine Ausbildung in der Pflege keine Alternative wre  :dumdiddeldum...:  ). 
Nichts medizinisches ist gut, ich hab manchmal gar nicht das Gefhl was medizinisches zu studieren. Dieses Studium, meine Hobbies und mein Interesse fr Medizin unter einen Hut zu bringen kann echt anstrengend sein. Wie gesagt.. wrde meine Uni mich nur mal in Ruhe lassen... ich knnte wahrscheinlich 8 Monate frher Physikum schreiben... aber so  :kotzen:  

Und irgendwie... die, die bei uns immer top vorbereitet sind etc. ... also ich mchte ja nciht gemein sein, aber von denen die von den Punkten am besten sind wrde ich mich am wenigsten gerne behandeln lassen.

Man... ... ich muss hier weg.

----------


## lio

Uaaah, ich find Bio so langweilig, ich kanns gar net in Worte fassen. Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes Ich wrd lieber noch ein paar BC-Klausuren schreiben, aber da bin ich vermutlich die einzige  :bhh:

----------


## PCR

Morgen nochmal Histo...Sooo keine Lust mehr  :grrrr....:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach, du auch? ;D

----------


## ayamo

Was soll man von einer Phsyik-Klausur halten, die im Allgemeinen als machbar angekndigt wurde und bei der man bei der ersten Frage schon so ein WTF Gefhl hat.

Auch super: In der Vorlesung sagt er: "Plattenkondensatoren kommen nicht dran. Viel zu kompliziert." Was kommt dran? Rschtsch! Plattenkondensatoren. Drei Fragen davon.

Wenn man sich mal die Klausuren der vergangenen Semester angeschaut hat, dann waren die ein Witz gegen die unsere und selbst da waren schon ein paar knackige dabei. Die vom WiSe2010/11 aber zum Beispiel war eine rein(!) Altklusur. Nicht eine einzige neue Frage dabei.

Jetzt schien ihn der Rappel gepackt zu haben und hat uns da ein Monster hingerotzt, das ein Unding war. Mal schauen wie das ausgegangen ist ...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hoffe so, dass in Chemie die Gleitklausel greift...

----------


## pottmed

Wird schon.... aber bitte keine Diskussionen zu dem Thema  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Histo... dann noch ein drittes Mal. Wie ich einfach nur brechen knnte...  :kotzen:   :Wand:

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Oh, das tut mir leid... bei wem musstest du denn ran?
Und wann ist die nchste Wiederholung?

Ich drck die Daumen!

Aber erstmal mssen wir Mittwoch Physio packen... irgendwie...

----------


## Strodti

Ich drck euch beiden ganz, ganz fest die Daumen!!!

----------


## LaTraviata

Das stimmt wohl.. ich fange hier gerade an. Bleibt nur instndig zu hoffen, da die Klausur nicht noch abgefahrener wird. 

Gutes Lernen Dir weiterhin und danke fr Deinen Zuspruch!

PS: War bei einer blonden Frau, deren Name ich hier nicht weiter beschreiben mchte. Hatte das Paradethema Immunsystem beim zweiten Prparat...  :Keks:

----------


## Frisko

> Immunsystem beim zweiten Prparat...


Das ist aber auch ein unglaubliches Schei Prparat...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Das ist aber auch ein unglaubliches Schei Prparat...


Das GANZE Immunsystem auf einem Objekttrger das ist ja Wahnsinn... :peng: 

Traviata, ich musste auch 3. Mal hin das wird schon das nchste mal gibt's was einfaches  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Das GANZE Immunsystem auf einem Objekttrger das ist ja Wahnsinn...


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ja, es war der Lymphknoten, abgefu**ter Mist! Den Ductus epididymis habe ich gut erkannt (obwohl ich dachte, dass er mir eher die Schlinge zuzieht  :Grinnnss!:  )

Nach den Ferien geht es weiter... habe jetzt erst mal den ganzen Mist wegsortiert. Morgen Psycho, das wird dann auch wieder besser...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich wei nicht, ob ich morgen das Anatomie-Testat bestehe...ich vergess die ganzen Sachen irgendwie immer wieder...aber vielleicht sind sie morgen gndig  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich drcke die Daumen, Sternenprinzessin!
Toi, toi, toi! Du packst das schon...

----------


## prot

Ich hatte heute auch Histotestat. Hatte endochondrale Ossifikation und die Aorta.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Und prot, hat es geklappt? Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Und entgegen der landlufigen Meinung gibt es hier auch nette Veterinre  :hmmm...: 

FERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!

Allen anderen, die noch zu einer Prfung mssen, viel Erfolg. Und fr die, die zum bsen P antreten, natrlich auch.

----------


## pottmed

> FERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!
> 
> Allen anderen, die noch zu einer Prfung mssen, viel Erfolg. Und fr die, die zum bsen P antreten, natrlich auch.


Glckwunsch, genie es  :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Glckwunsch, genie es


Du auch...bis Oktober dann!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Und prot, hat es geklappt? Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Und entgegen der landlufigen Meinung gibt es hier auch nette Veterinre 
> 
> FERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!
> 
> Allen anderen, die noch zu einer Prfung mssen, viel Erfolg. Und fr die, die zum bsen P antreten, natrlich auch.


Ja, hat super geklappt.

Leider hab ich noch Psychsoz, Anatomietestat, Chemie- und Bioklausur, bevor bei mir die Ferien losgehen.  ::-oopss: 

Schne Ferien an diejenigen, die schon fertig sind  ::-winky:

----------


## krisenherd

Heute morgen Psychoklausur geschrieben...
Ich mag die Psychologen - die haben tatschlich Wort gehalten und nur die Fragen gestellt, die sie uns zuvor inklusive Antworten mitgeteilt haben... angeblich, weil sichs dann besser einprgt, wenn man ohne Angst fr eine Klausur lernt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Gerade eben dann Physio-Wiederholungs-Klausur... kein Plan... war meiner Meinung nach machbarer als die erste, drfte aber trotzdem ein enges Hschen werden... na ja, jetzt heits auf die Ergebnisse warten und hoffen. 

Nur noch Montag Fiesik, dann Ferien. Ik freu mir!  :Party:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Glckwunsch Sternenprinzessin! Dann knnt ihr ja der Uni mal fr ein paar Wochen den Rcken kehren... .  ::-stud:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Heute morgen Psychoklausur geschrieben...
> Ich mag die Psychologen - die haben tatschlich Wort gehalten und nur die Fragen gestellt, die sie uns zuvor inklusive Antworten mitgeteilt haben... angeblich, weil sichs dann besser einprgt, wenn man ohne Angst fr eine Klausur lernt. 
> 
> Gerade eben dann Physio-Wiederholungs-Klausur... kein Plan... war meiner Meinung nach machbarer als die erste, drfte aber trotzdem ein enges Hschen werden... na ja, jetzt heits auf die Ergebnisse warten und hoffen. 
> 
> Nur noch Montag Fiesik, dann Ferien. Ik freu mir!



Jaa, Physio war ja mal wieder ein Trumchen.... htte ich in der zweiten Kohorte geschrieben, so wre ich wohl aufgrund der langen Gesichter geflohen. War supadupatoll... NICHT!!! Mein Traum: 5 Punkte Bestehensgrenze. Aber dennoch habe ich nach wie vor die Befrchtung, da die Punkte fr diese Vera****aktion nicht reichen werden...  :Keks:

----------


## Strodti

Wann erwartest du das Ergebnis?

----------


## LaTraviata

Ist raus.. Psycho 100% und in Physio geht es in Runde drei. Super Sache... :Keks:

----------


## ayamo

> Ist raus.. Psycho 100% und in Physio geht es in Runde drei. Super Sache...


Third time's the charm.  :Knuddel:

----------


## Jemine

Dafr klappt's dann beim nchsten Mal! Wr ja langweilig, wenn alles glatt liefe  :hmmm...:   :Knuddel:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ist raus.. Psycho 100% und in Physio geht es in Runde drei. Super Sache...


Darf ich dir da nochmal meine Alma mater ans Herz legen? Psycho ist hier nett und Physio ist auch gut zu schaffen...und das Ganze auf einem idyllischen grnen Gelnde.... komm nach Maaaacchhhdeeeburcchhh.

----------


## pottmed

> Darf ich dir da nochmal meine Alma mater ans Herz legen? Psycho ist hier nett und Physio ist auch gut zu schaffen...und das Ganze auf einem idyllischen grnen Gelnde.... komm nach Maaaacchhhdeeeburcchhh.


Aber nur, wenn Du Kemie und Biochemie schon hast  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Aber nur, wenn Du Kemie und Biochemie schon hast


pffft das bisschen.....

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

So schlimm war Kemie dieses Jahr ja auch gar nicht...  :hmmm...:   :peng:

----------


## Jemine

Stimmt, dieses Jahr war es eher untypisch. Naja, wir haben ja letztes Jahr von ihm die volle Breitseite gekriegt, vielleicht hat er jetzt ordentlich eins auf die Glocke bekommen. Bleibt nur Spannend, was er jetzt fr die Wiederholungsklausuren aus dem rmel zaubert  ::-oopss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....aber ich knnte mich ja noch als BC HiWi bewerben und dafr sorgen, dass ihr bei seiner Reiserigkeit vorsprechen drft und das regelmig  :hmmm...:

----------


## agouti_lilac

> So schlimm war Kemie dieses Jahr ja auch gar nicht...


Nicht so schlimm? Nach Maximalanwendung der Gleitklausel sind ~ 50% des Jahrgang durchgekommen.
Schon krass, wie sich die Wahrnehmungen in diesem Studium verschieben.  :bhh:  EDIT: Argh, ich glaube, du hast das ironisch gemeint... ich glaube, ich hab' zu lange gearbeitet.

Hat jemand den diesjhrigen Physikumsfilm gesehen? Wer zum Reiser kommt, entscheidet sich nmlich so: die Praktikumsleiter der BC (Dr. Pohl und die Frau, deren Namen ich jetzt vergessen habe) werfen Dartpfeile auf die Testatkarten.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Lene: *drck* ...Schei**e...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Japp, war Ironie...aber da ich auch von der Gleitklausel profitieren durfte... Apropos Physikumsfilm. Was hat es denn eigentlich mit diesem roten Telefon auf sich, das der Reiser da bei sich hatte?

----------


## lio

Oh man, ich htte am Dienstag meine letzte Klausur (Physik) und das war ja das ganze Semester schon so *******. Ich hab mich zwar immer brav aufs Praktikum vorbereitet, aber fr die Klausur hab noch nichts gemacht. berhaupt nichts. Die Altklausuren ("Die Physiker haben ihre Fragen seit 20 Jahren nicht verndert, alles voll easy, macht euch keinen Stress und so!!!  :kotzen: ) bringen sowieso nichts, weil die Physiker dieses Semester Multiple Choice abgechafft haben. Yay! Weitere Informationen gibt es nicht, keine Ahnung, ob wir nur rechnen oder irgendwelche merkwrdigen Verstndnisfragen beantworten mssen Die Bestehensgrenze haben sie jedenfalls vorsorglich gleich mal runtergesetzt.
Wir haben drei Termine zur Auswahl und am liebsten wrd ich einfach die zweite Klausur im August schreiben, anderseits schieb ich das Problem dann auch nur zwei Wochen lnger vor mir her und die zwei Wochen bis zur Klausur wren total unentspannt Ist das alles doof  :grrrr....:

----------


## maja5693

@lio: du hast doch inklusive heute noch 5 tage zeit zum lernen, das sollte doch locker reichen. und ohne taschenrechner knnen die rechenaufgaben ja nicht soo kompliziert sein. und ewig lange erklrungen werden die da auch nicht verlangen, die haben ja keine lust seitenlange aufstze von hunderten leuten zu lesen.
also keine panik ;)

----------


## Jemine

Man wei manchmal gar nicht, was man eigentlich doch alles wei (um Aristoteles mal eben auszuhebeln  :Grinnnss!:  )
In 5 Tagen kann man gut was schaffen und ganze Lichterketten aufleuchten lassen!  :Top:

----------


## krisenherd

@LaTraviata
Bei mir hats in Physio glcklicherweise gereicht, aber trotzdem find ich es bezeichnend, dass sie die Bestehensgrenze wieder auf 11 Punkte senken mussten, weil sonst erneut deutlich ber 50 % der Leute durchgefallen wren - so halt nur knapp 40 %...
Na ja, du machst die Physiologen dann beim nchsten Mal nass, aber so richtig.  :Top:

----------


## lio

> Man wei manchmal gar nicht, was man eigentlich doch alles wei (um Aristoteles mal eben auszuhebeln  )
> In 5 Tagen kann man gut was schaffen und ganze Lichterketten aufleuchten lassen!


Also, eine ganze Lichterkette war's zwar nicht, aber ich denke, es hat gereicht. Gott, bin ich froh, dass ich den Schei hinter mir hab 
Vielen Dank frs Mutmachen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

Boah, ich geh hier gleich ein, warten ist schrecklich.

----------


## Jemine

Worauf mut du denn warten?

----------


## prot

> Worauf mut du denn warten?


Ich hab um 4 Uhr das Bewegungsapparat - Testat und hatte genau 3 Tage Zeit zu lernen.

Mein Prfer ist klasse und ich glaube, ich hab recht viel geschafft in den 3 Tagen, aber diese Unsicherheiten beim Warten machen einen krank.

----------


## Jemine

Oh ja, so spt Testat ist immer so nervenaufreibend! Daumen sind gedrckt!!  :Top:

----------


## prot

> Oh ja, so spt Testat ist immer so nervenaufreibend! Daumen sind gedrckt!!


Dankeschn !!!

Das absurde ist ja,...ich sitze hier, und hab dann irgendwelche Bndernamen im Kopf, die es gar nicht gibt, und denk mir dann so: "Shit, das kenne ich ja gar nicht"   :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

daumen sind gedrckt, prot! das packste! und dann auf in die semesterferien

----------


## prot

> daumen sind gedrckt, prot! das packste! und dann auf in die semesterferien


Vielen Dank, nur leider warten dann noch Chemie und Biologie.  :Nixweiss: 

PS: Gratuliere zur Scheinfreiheit !!!

----------


## leofgyth77

ui..ich verga. joa, bio altklausuren, ist wirklich machbar. und chemie...lernen und altklausuren, dann wird das!
PS danke (:

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Was mich frustiert:

Ich kreuze im Moment die alten Examen (also ganz entspannt ohne Prfungsstress),
- Physio ca 90%
- BC ca 80%
- Anatomie gerade mal so 70%
Prpkurs war ja noch saueinfach! Einfach an der Leiche Strukturen bennen. Fr das IMPP braucht man aber natrlich 3D Detail-Wissen mit Infos, ob jetzt Axon A oder Axon B lateral von C verluft...
Und wenn man mal denkt, man kann das meiste endlich, kommen schon neue Fragen, wo neues sinnloses Zeug gefragt wird in diesem Fach  :was ist das...?: 

Ich kann froh sein, dass nur die Gesamtpunktzahl zhlt....

----------


## bremer

@Iceengine21

Na ja, ber den Daumen gepeilt kann man so 10% von den Kreuzergebnissen abziehen und man hat ein halbwegs realistisches Ergebnis frs Physikum. Deine  durchschnittl. 70% mssten dann ja zum Bestehen reichen.  
In der mndl. Prfung musst du aber jedes Fach fr sich alleine bestehen.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Iceengine21
> 
> Na ja, ber den Daumen gepeilt kann man so 10% von den Kreuzergebnissen abziehen und man hat ein halbwegs realistisches Ergebnis frs Physikum. Deine  durchschnittl. 70% mssten dann ja zum Bestehen reichen.  
> In der mndl. Prfung musst du aber jedes Fach fr sich alleine bestehen.


Wieso denkst du, dass man 10% abziehen muss? Ich mein klar, wenn man bekannte Fragen kreuzt, ist ja klar, dass man besser abschneidet. Aber wenn die Fragen unbekannt sind und man nicht schummelt, wei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man davon ausgehen soll, dass man 10% abzieht, gerade, wenn man solche Ergebnisse konstant hat. (Wegen einmal 80% davon auszugehen, dass man 80% kreuzt ist Humbug, das ist mir klar  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich denke, wenn ich konstant bei vllig unbekannten Fragen einen gewissen Prozentwert erreiche, kann man doch in etwa davon ausgehen, dass das auch im Physikum so hnlich gelagert ist (Auer natrlich komplett andere Fragen etc. etc..)

Aber wenn ich jetzt von allem, was ich aktuell bei unbekannten Examen kreuze nochmal 10% abziehen soll, dann hab ich ja Null Chance und das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.

@IceEngine: Also, 90% in Physio und 80% in Biochemie sind doch schon mal spitze! Und sooo schlecht sind 70% in Anatomie jetzt auch nicht (ich wr froh, wenn ich das htte)
Wird schon werden!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich zieh doch nicht auch noch 10% ab, dann fall ich ja durch  :bhh:  Son Schmarrn! Das gefllt mir nicht, dann brauch ich garnicht zum Physikum zu gehn!  :was ist das...?:

----------


## bremer

Ich rechne halt mit einem 10% schlechteren Ergebnis, das ist halt meine Sicherheitsmarge. Wenn es nicht so ist, umso besser, aber man sollte sicherheitshalber lieber mal damit rechnen. Nervsitt, Zeitdruck etc ...

@julchen
Du hast doch noch dicke Zeit bis zum Physikum.

----------


## Sahni

Denke eher an ein besseres ergebnis, wegen weniger flchtigkeitsfehlern.
Im ganzen kann man aber von 2-3% varianz ausgehen. Ausgehend von einem aktuellen examen zumindest....

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Wieso denkst du, dass man 10% abziehen muss? Ich mein klar, wenn man bekannte Fragen kreuzt, ist ja klar, dass man besser abschneidet. Aber wenn die Fragen unbekannt sind und man nicht schummelt, wei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man davon ausgehen soll, dass man 10% abzieht, gerade, wenn man solche Ergebnisse konstant hat. (Wegen einmal 80% davon auszugehen, dass man 80% kreuzt ist Humbug, das ist mir klar  Aber ich denke, wenn ich konstant bei vllig unbekannten Fragen einen gewissen Prozentwert erreiche, kann man doch in etwa davon ausgehen, dass das auch im Physikum so hnlich gelagert ist (Auer natrlich komplett andere Fragen etc. etc..)
> 
> Aber wenn ich jetzt von allem, was ich aktuell bei unbekannten Examen kreuze nochmal 10% abziehen soll, dann hab ich ja Null Chance und das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.
> 
> @IceEngine: Also, 90% in Physio und 80% in Biochemie sind doch schon mal spitze! Und sooo schlecht sind 70% in Anatomie jetzt auch nicht (ich wr froh, wenn ich das htte)
> Wird schon werden!


ja physio ist ja eigentlich leicht und verstndlich.
bc auch - nur da gibts halt paar ganz harte sachen, zB ganz spezielle enzymfragen...

anatomie mache ich schon den ganzen juli lang und immer noch kein land in sicht....
da mssen halt die punkte in psycho her ^^

----------


## Sahni

Problem: Psycho hat nun nicht mehr, wie in den letzten 5 Jahren einen durchschnittlichen erwartungswert von 78% sondern zumindest nach dem letzten examen (trotz 8? gestichener fragen) nur noch einen durchschnitt von 68% erreichen knnen. Gesellt sich also vielleicht zu einem fach, wie anatomie...

----------


## CYP21B

Ich habe mir damals ein Examen aufgehoben und am Wochenende vor dem Physikum gekreuzt. Da hatte ich ca. 15% weniger als dann in real. 

15% ist vermutlich auch nicht die Regel, aber die Meisten hatten schon mehr als zuvor bei aufgehobenen ungekreuzten Fragen. Man ist dann doch noch besser konzentriert als beim zuhause kreuzen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ach man, es betrifft mich zwar nicht selbst, aber es macht mich so traurig, dass in der Chemiewiederholung wieder so viele durchgefallen sind. 3/4 aller Teilnehmer, das ist doch nicht fair...

----------


## kotsule

Ich bin persnlich betroffen und ich wei nicht was ich mehr empfinde, Traurigkeit oder Wut! Die Klausur war einfach nur daneben!! Manche sind durchgefallen, die den ganzen Sommer gelernt haben (das war bei mir nicht so, muss ich fairerweise zugeben), und den Zeeck auswendig wussten. Von zweien wei ich die mit objektiv viel weniger Wissen bestanden haben - es scheint fast so als ob es reine Glckssache ist beim Kreuzen...

Da berlegt man schon manchmal ernsthaft aus MD wegzuwechseln, Tauschangebote gbe es...

----------


## pottmed

Es tut mir auch leid fr alle Betroffenen. Natrlich gibt es immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz der fliegt, weil zu wenig gelernt oder sonst was. Aber was ich von dieser Klausur gehrt habe, schlgt mal wieder dem Fass den Boden aus. Ich htte wahrscheinlich zwei oder drei Fragen gewusst.... einziger Trost, er kann beim nchsten Mal nicht 70 Leute durchfallen lassen, dann bekommt er wohl irgendwann mal rger  :Keks:

----------


## Hippietyp

> einziger Trost, er kann beim nchsten Mal nicht 70 Leute durchfallen lassen, dann bekommt er wohl irgendwann mal rger


Und eine neue Chance, sich theatralisch auf die Freiheit der Lehre zu berufen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> einziger Trost, er kann beim nchsten Mal nicht 70 Leute durchfallen lassen, dann bekommt er wohl irgendwann mal rger


Wei eigentlich jemand, wie viele Leute aus dem Jahrgang vor uns wegen Chemie ein Jahr dranhngen mussten? Und ich wrde nicht davon ausgehen, dass er keine 70 Leute durchfallen lassen kann. Ich glaube, dieser Mann bringt Einiges fertigt. Unter anderem, Studenten bei der Klausur damit zu begren, dass er die meisten eh in der Nachklausur nochmal sieht. Und irgendwie hat er sich in den 20 Jahren seiner Ttigkeit in MD auch nicht gendert...

----------


## Trianna

Ja solche Leute mit Grenwahn sucken ohne Ende. Laufen in der Physik und Biologie auch einige rum.

Super tzend.

----------


## pottmed

> Wei eigentlich jemand, wie viele Leute aus dem Jahrgang vor uns wegen Chemie ein Jahr dranhngen mussten?


ca. 35 wenn meine Infos stimmen.

----------


## Rhiannon

Solche Profs wie ihr da bei den Chemikern abgekriegt habt, sind echt mega-tzend. Wir haben ja auch diesen Sommer (regulre + Nachklausur zusammen) ne hervorragende Bestehensquote von 36% gehabt..... Ich war diesmal zum Glck endlich dabei und muss deshalb kein Semester zwangsweise dranhngen, kenn aber einige, die mssen. 

Aber Freiheit der Lehre und jede Fakultt entscheidet selber, was sie macht.......jaja....... :Keks:

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab vorhin auch zufllig die Ergebnisse gesehen - einfach unglaublich. Jedes Mal der Gleiche Schei$$! Und jedes mal bekommt er "rger" aber ndern tut sich nichts...
War aber vorhersehbar, dass er sich wieder ein extranettes Bonbon ausdenkt, nachdem er ja die Gleitklausel jetzt nutzt^^

Oh Mann, es tut mir echt leid, ich wei ja bestens, wie das ist.

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Die Vorklinik lief bis dahin REIBUNGSLOS. Bis jetzt. Ich habe das KPP komplett VERSCHISSEN. Htte ich doch die Regularien genauer studiert. 

Gibt es hier Experten zum Thema LPA/-KPP?! Ich habe gerade ein massives Problem und mchte es nur bedingt publik machen, weil einfach der Scham berwiegt.

----------


## bremer

@Lightning_Bolt

Die Experten sind das LPA deines Bundeslandes. Falls du die Regularien nicht erfllst, gibt es nur noch die illegalen Mglichkeiten, die ich auch nicht publik machen wrde.

----------


## pottmed

> Die Vorklinik lief bis dahin REIBUNGSLOS. Bis jetzt. Ich habe das KPP komplett VERSCHISSEN. Htte ich doch die Regularien genauer studiert. 
> 
> Gibt es hier Experten zum Thema LPA/-KPP?! Ich habe gerade ein massives Problem und mchte es nur bedingt publik machen, weil einfach der Scham berwiegt.


Was ist denn dein Problem, gerne auch per PN...

----------


## Saphira.

Naja helfen kann man dir aber auch nicht, wenn du nicht sagst um was es geht. 

Ich kann nur vom LPA Saarland was erzhlen.. einer meiner Kommolitonen konnte jetzt kein Physikum mit mir mitmachen (hatte sonst alle Scheine) weil ihm ebenfalls die Regularien nicht ganz bekannt waren. Auf jeden Fall waren sie bei uns da knallhart...

----------


## birdy1986

@ lightning bolt:

welches Bundesland?

----------


## lio

Oh man, Embryo ist sooo langweilig, ich kann mich nicht mal dazu berwinden das Kurzlehrbuch auch nur aufzuschlagen  ::-oopss: 
(Nur noch drei Wochen bis zum Anatomie-Eingangstestat)

----------


## mockel83

oh man, komme jetzt ins dritte semester und hab gerade den prpkurs und histo erfolgreich hinter mir. jetzt hab ich vorhin meine verschollene medi-learn gk-cd wiedergefunden und dachte mir ich guck zum spa mal, wieviel wissen nach den semesterferien noch hngengeblieben ist. gekreuzt hab ich gut 30%. hab echt das gefhl ich hab alles wieder vergessen...hmpf. :Hh?:

----------


## DrHonigtau

Ich sag mir da immer...."Vllig normal!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trianna

@ Bolt

Was haste denn gemacht??

----------


## netfinder

> Die Vorklinik lief bis dahin REIBUNGSLOS. Bis jetzt. Ich habe das KPP komplett VERSCHISSEN. Htte ich doch die Regularien genauer studiert. 
> 
> Gibt es hier Experten zum Thema LPA/-KPP?! Ich habe gerade ein massives Problem und mchte es nur bedingt publik machen, weil einfach der Scham berwiegt.


Experten? und komplett?

----------


## kmv70

Es gibt nix wofr man sich so sehr schmen msste...

Du bist sicher auch nicht der 1. der die Regularien vorher nicht richtig gelesen/verstanden hat...

Im allerschlimmsten Fall wirst du das Praktikum (zum Teil) wiederholen mssen...

Hast du denn schon mal beim LPA nachgefragt? Kannst dich ja mit nem anderen Namen melden und allgemein nachfragen, was in so einem Fall zu machen ist - dann gibst du dir auch nicht die Blse...

----------


## kmv70

@lio: embryo nervt echt ziemlich. gibt aber ne gute seite (mit bildern, animationen und wissensquiz):

http://www.embryology.ch/indexde.html

hat mir geholfen mich zu berwinden. Manche Sachen sind da auch ganz interessant dargestellt - soweit das bei embryo mglich ist ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Die Seite hat auch unser Anatomie-Institutsleiter empfohlen, ich fand dort gerade die Herz- und Darmentwicklung schn dargestellt.

----------


## prot

Boah, ich bin noch berhaupt nich bereit fr den Semesterstart.

----------


## Kensington

> Boah, ich bin noch berhaupt nich bereit fr den Semesterstart.


Wieso, was los?

----------


## Jemine

Hui, ich auch nicht...  :Nixweiss: 
Hilft aber wohl nichts^^

----------


## lio

> @lio: embryo nervt echt ziemlich. gibt aber ne gute seite (mit bildern, animationen und wissensquiz):
> 
> http://www.embryology.ch/indexde.html
> 
> hat mir geholfen mich zu berwinden. Manche Sachen sind da auch ganz interessant dargestellt - soweit das bei embryo mglich ist ;)


Vielen Dank fr den Link! Die Kombination aus EM-Bildern und Zeichnungen find ich klasse. 

Hab heute mal ein paar Basics zu Knochen und Gelenken wiederholt (gelesen, abgeschrieben, vergessen). Vielleicht htt ich in den letzten acht Wochen ein bisschen mehr machen sollen, ich bin total verbldet und kann mir nichts mehr merken  :Nixweiss:

----------


## prot

> Wieso, was los?


Ich glaub es liegt daran, dass ich die ganzen Ferien ber nicht in Erlangen war, sondern hier in sterreich und jetzt hab ich mich hier in den Bergen schon wieder richtig eingelebt. ^^

----------


## kmv70

@lio: ja, auch die knochen und gelenke nerven  :Grinnnss!: 
aber auch dafr gibts nen link...
auch mit wissensberprfung und ein bisschen animation...

http://130.60.57.9/bewegungsapparat/

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ich glaub es liegt daran, dass ich die ganzen Ferien ber nicht in Erlangen war, sondern hier in sterreich und jetzt hab ich mich hier in den Bergen schon wieder richtig eingelebt. ^^


sptestens beim glhweinausschank in der anatomie wird wieder alles gut  :hmmm...:  da mssma uns dann mal treffen! am besten gleich nachdem dein prppen aus ist..sonst kann ich fr nix mehr garantieren hihi

----------


## prot

> sptestens beim glhweinausschank in der anatomie wird wieder alles gut  da mssma uns dann mal treffen! am besten gleich nachdem dein prppen aus ist..sonst kann ich fr nix mehr garantieren hihi


wann ist das denn?
gehts eigentlich beim ersten mal prppen gleich richtig los, oder gibts da irgendwie eine einfhrung? weil ich muss die ganzen muskeln noch lernen.

die haben ja gesagt, wir sollten die in den ferien lernen, und es gibt kein eingangstestat.

----------


## leofgyth77

ui...ich geb dir nen rat...lern die muskeln, JETZT. man hat im extremitten testat schon genug zu tun mit nervenverlufe und arterien, ...
yep, geht gleich los...ihr erfahrt erst bissl was zu eurer leiche und dann gehts gleich los. allerdings muss ja erstmal die haut entfernt werden und so weiter..dauert also etwas. und davor msst ihr natrlich noch ausmachen, wer welches gebiet prppt.
glhwein wird ab 1. dezember ausgeschenkt..ist echt toll (:

----------


## prot

> ui...ich geb dir nen rat...lern die muskeln, JETZT. man hat im extremitten testat schon genug zu tun mit nervenverlufe und arterien, ...
> yep, geht gleich los...ihr erfahrt erst bissl was zu eurer leiche und dann gehts gleich los. allerdings muss ja erstmal die haut entfernt werden und so weiter..dauert also etwas. und davor msst ihr natrlich noch ausmachen, wer welches gebiet prppt.
> glhwein wird ab 1. dezember ausgeschenkt..ist echt toll (:


ahhh, mach mich noch angst ^^
ich muss jetzt diese woche erstmal physik lernen

das erste prptestat ist am 21.11. werd aber gleich in der ersten vorlesungswoche die muskeln lernen, sodass dann noch genug zeit bleibt fr das andere zeug.

glhweinstand ist vor dem anatomiegebude oder wie?

----------


## Rabbit80

> ahhh, mach mich noch angst ^^
> ich muss jetzt diese woche erstmal physik lernen
> 
> das erste prptestat ist am 21.11. werd aber gleich in der ersten vorlesungswoche die muskeln lernen, sodass dann noch genug zeit bleibt fr das andere zeug.



fang lieber JETZT mit den muskeln an, jeden tag  ein paar und dann ist es echt nicht mehr so stressig. va muskeln lernen ist sehr, sehr  fad. ich konnt mich letztes jahr echt nicht dazu aufrappeln....... :Blush: 


bei mir fngt acuh schon langsam wieder die uni an.....biochemie bonusklausur! jajaaj, wenn es nicht so schn drauen wr  :hmmm...: 



dann viel spass beim physik... :Oh nee...:  war berhaupt nicht das meine

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Ach, soooooo stressig ist das nu auch nicht! Ich hab zwar Muskeln gelernt, aber ich war so unglaublich intelligent, diese ganzen blden autochthonen Rckenmuskeln zu lernen (@prot: TUS NICHT!), DIE konnte ich perfekt, die anderen hatte ich mir hchstens mal durchgelesen. Viele konnten auch die mimischen perfekt (die hab ich nie gelernt, die braucht man einfach nie), was du jetzt auch noch nicht brauchst, sind suprahyoidale, alle, die irgendwie am Kopf/Rachen sind und Beckenboden. 

Schau dir die Extremitten-Muskeln mal durch, dass du zumindest alle schonmal gehrt hast. Am hilfreichsten fand ich aber trotzdem, sie sauber zu zupfen und zu befingern, sprich das Prppen an sich...

----------


## prot

Danke fr die Tipps.

Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich es sehr langweilig finde, die Muskeln zu lernen, aber da muss man halt durch.

Wie ist denn das zweite Semester generell so?

----------


## Jemine

Also ich find ja Muskeln wesentlich interessanter und einfacher zu lernen, als Nerven und Gefe!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Bei Muskeln so *richtig* lernen muss man ja auch nur Innervation. Funktion erschliet sich, wenn man ungefhr wei, von wo bis wo der Muskel zieht...

Ich fands zweite cool, besteht halt eigentlich nur aus Prppen. Da gabs hauptschlich zwei Gruppen, die, die es furchtbar fanden, und die, die es genial fanden...

----------


## Jemine

Groartig, mal eben >100 weniger Bafg, obwohl sich weder bei meinem Einkommen, noch dem meiner Eltern bzw. Rente was gendert hat! Hallo?!?  :Hh?: 
Wieder dem Geld hinterher rennen *nerv*

----------


## lio

Oh man, ich komm mit Anatomie einfach nicht weiter. Ich war in den letzten Tagen wirklich kreativ und hab alles mgliche gemacht, um mich vor'm Lernen zu drcken - ich hab unter anderem die Kche gestrichen, alle Schublden und Schrnke sortiert (das war 'ne Arbeit!), mehrmals tglich gestaubsaugt, seit Monaten berfllige Emails geschrieben undundund
Ich kenn das ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, normalerweise bin ich immer ziemlich motiviert und so, aber irgendwie Auf den Prpkurs knnte ich echt verzichten 
Wie alt sind die Leichen denn ungefhr?  :Big Grin:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Oh man, ich komm mit Anatomie einfach nicht weiter. Ich war in den letzten Tagen wirklich kreativ und hab alles mgliche gemacht, um mich vor'm Lernen zu drcken - ich hab unter anderem die Kche gestrichen, alle Schublden und Schrnke sortiert (das war 'ne Arbeit!), mehrmals tglich gestaubsaugt, seit Monaten berfllige Emails geschrieben undundund
> Ich kenn das ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, normalerweise bin ich immer ziemlich motiviert und so, aber irgendwie Auf den Prpkurs knnte ich echt verzichten 
> Wie alt sind die Leichen denn ungefhr?


 :bhh:  meinst du, wie alt die Menschen waren, als sie gestorben sind oder wie lange sie schon tot sind, also wie frisch die Leiche ist? 
Ersteres so 50 bis theoretisch so alt wie mglich und zweiteres so 6 Monate bis ein Jahr, glaube ich.
Und du kriegst ne Portion Neid von mir, ich wrd gern nochmal Prpkurs machen! Dafr hab ich jetzt so gar keine Lust auf Biochemie!

----------


## dos

> Groartig, mal eben >100 weniger Bafg, obwohl sich weder bei meinem Einkommen, noch dem meiner Eltern bzw. Rente was gendert hat! Hallo?!? 
> Wieder dem Geld hinterher rennen *nerv*


same here -.-

----------


## Jemine

Zum  :kotzen:  oder?
Ich frag mich, was die da stndig umberechnen, mit eigentlich gleichbleibenden Zahlen  :Hh?:

----------


## Trianna

Bei mir genauso.. Es sind zwar "nur" 73  aber es ist einfach extrem nervig....

----------


## perro

ich hab 70 mehr als sonst bekommen...trotz gleichbleibender zahlen  :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die nicht Freudensprnge macht, weils morgen wieder losgeht? Irgendwie fhl ich mich als htt ich gar keine Ferien gehabt und die morgige Startzeit um 8 Uhr machts auch nicht besser.  :dagegen:

----------


## pottmed

> Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die nicht Freudensprnge macht, weils morgen wieder losgeht? Irgendwie fhl ich mich als htt ich gar keine Ferien gehabt und die morgige Startzeit um 8 Uhr machts auch nicht besser.


Hier genau so, habe auch keine Lust...

----------


## Rabbit80

> Hier genau so, habe auch keine Lust...


Schlie mich an....bei uns gehts zwar erst am 17ten los, mag irgendwie auch noch net  :Traurig:

----------


## Hades

> Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die nicht Freudensprnge macht, weils morgen wieder losgeht? Irgendwie fhl ich mich als htt ich gar keine Ferien gehabt und die morgige Startzeit um 8 Uhr machts auch nicht besser.



Bei euch gehts ja direkt am 1. Tag bis 18:00 :|

Da ht ich auch keine Lust drauf. Ich mu morgen zum Glck nur zur Rckmeldung frs prppen :p

----------


## Rhiannon

> Bei euch gehts ja direkt am 1. Tag bis 18:00 :|


Fr mich zum Glck nicht. Mein U-Kurs ist als Blockveranstaltung zum Semesterende, hab also "nur" die 4 Stunden Vorlesungen vormittags und die 3 KF-Dinger nachmittags morgen.

----------


## Hades

Achso.. ja dann nur bis 16:00. Das ist ja nix  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hulahopp

> ich hab 70 mehr als sonst bekommen...trotz gleichbleibender zahlen


Knnte an den Steuerbescheiden eurer Eltern liegen?? Ob es Nachforderungen ->  Bafg-plus - oder Rckzahlungen -> minus - gab.

----------


## Rabbit80

das letzte "freie" we naht......mei, wann sind die nchsten ferien???? ::-oopss: 

euch schon mal alle nen guten start und viel erfolg  :Top:

----------


## lio

Bei uns luft das Semester schon seit Montag, wir haben also schon einen Einblick in die Hlle = das dritte Semester bekommen. Viermal pro Woche von 8 bis 18 Uhr Uni (okay, zwischendurch drei Stunden frei) und am freien Nachmittag ist freies Prparieren  :kotzen: 
Ich find die Planung nicht wirklich gelungen - kleine Fcher wie Physik und Bio ber zwei (stressfreie) Semester gestreckt, dafr jetzt Makroskopie und Physio I und BC II auf einmal. An meinem Tisch sind zwei Kommilitonen gar nicht erst angetreten, weil ihnen alles zu viel wird  :Nixweiss:

----------


## altalena

@lio:
Ja, in Bonn ist das dritte Semester eines der schlimmsten in der VK.
Aber gerade die Leute von Physio wissen, dass alle sich auf den Prpkurs konzentrieren und deshalb sind die Praktika recht locker....ok, es ist viel Zeit, die man dort verbringt, aber wenn man es nicht schafft, sich vorzubereiten, reien die einem nicht den Kopf ab. Und BC II sind doch nur noch 3 Praktikumstermine, oder?
Also, konzentrier dich auf die Prpperei, denn wenn du das geschafft hast, fllt dir ein riesen Stein vom Herzen  :Grinnnss!: 
Wer is denn dein Tischprof/-dozent? (gerne auch PN )

----------


## Rhiannon

@lio: Wow, das klingt ja krass. Und ich dachte meine 4 Tage mit Physio-/BC-Praktika wren lang, aber Physio ist immer "nur" 8-16.30 Uhr und das geht ja im Vergleich zu dir noch. Nur bei BC wirds eklig mit 8-19 Uhr Uni, aber nur einmal die Woche.

----------


## prot

Boah wie schrg ist denn Formeln und Naturkonstanten auswendig lernen.

----------


## Jemine

Ich glaub, das 3. Semester rummst fast berall ordentlich!
Ich wrd nicht sagen, dass es bei mir jetzt entspannt wird, aber meine Fcher sind berschaubar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> @lio: Wow, das klingt ja krass. Und ich dachte meine 4 Tage mit Physio-/BC-Praktika wren lang, aber Physio ist immer "nur" 8-16.30 Uhr und das geht ja im Vergleich zu dir noch. Nur bei BC wirds eklig mit 8-19 Uhr Uni, aber nur einmal die Woche.


Hab grad gesehen, dass wir in geraden Wochen am Dienstag und Freitag frei haben. Gott sei Dank  :bhh: 
Heute Nachmittag hab ich wieder Prpkurs, dieses Mal ganz alleine ohne Tutor, das wird sicherlich interessant…

----------


## LaTraviata

So, heute EInfhrung gehabt und nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass wir die Testaffen fr die in Lichtjahren geplante Umstrukturierung unserer Vorklinik mit Tendenz "Modellstudiengang" sind.

Im Februar werden wir nmlich die erste Kombiklausur Ana+Physio schreiben... komplett... darf ich mal prophylaktisch  :kotzen: ???

----------


## pottmed

Ach sch*** Physio-Referat, bldes Semester, alles viel zu viel.... Naja, wird schon, wird ja immer... irgendwie

----------


## Jemine

Sei doch froh!!! Du hast es jetzt weg, wo nochnichtmal alles richtig ins Laufen gekommen ist. Besser, als wenn du es zeitgleich mit dem Psycho-Vortrag, der Neuroana-Klausur und Chemie-Praktikum machst.  :peng:

----------


## LaTraviata

Neurophysio...  :kotzen: 
und nun warten auf die Ergebnisse  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Pheefke

Morgen, Biochemie Nachklausur, abends um 6  :grrrr....:  Nachdem im SS 60% durchgefallen sind, bin ich echt mal gespannt, was wir so an Fragen prsentiert bekommen... Will es einfach nur schnell hinter mich bringen

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Ich will zurck in die Anatomiiiiiiie! Biochemie kann mich mal...

----------


## lio

Anatomie  :kotzen: 
In zwei Wochen Rumpf, obere Extremitt und Hals inklusive Leitungsbahnen lernen - geht bestimmt, ist aber trotzdem ziemlich sinnfrei, sich das alles auf einmal ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis zu prgeln und bis zum Physikum wieder zu vergessen.

Edit: Haha, jetzt fehlen auch noch 60 Seiten in meiner Dualen Reihe Anatomie. Wie super, dass es hier NRW nur drei Hugendubel-Filialen gibt und ich das Ding erst an Weihnachten umtauschen kann :/

----------


## LaTraviata

Hier steht auch in drei Wochen die Bewegungsapparatprfung an.. inlusive aller Leitungsbahnen und was der Herrgott noch so eingebaut hat...

Dazu eine Vorlesung, die ein didaktisches Hiroshima ist - so macht Anatomie echt keinen Spa!!!

----------


## susanibrahim

bewegungsapparat ist zum kotzen.

----------


## lio

> bewegungsapparat ist zum kotzen.


 :Meine Meinung: 

Ich hatte noch nie so wenig Ahnung vor ner Prfung wie dieses Mal  ::-oopss:  Die Extensoren am Unterarm und Handmuskeln hab ich noch nicht mal angeschaut und das Testat ist schon bermorgen.

----------


## still_waiting

Oh man, wir haben morgen die Testate zum Bewegungsapparat... Mndlich und schriftlich. Wieso muss der Mensch nur so kompliziert sein und knnen die Kinder nicht vll doch vom Storch gebracht werden ("Wissen sie, wenn sie das embryologisch sehen ist das ganz klar"...)

----------


## prot

In Physiologie wurde uns gesagt, dass der "Physiologie des Menschen" (Schmidt/Lang) hier in Erlangen der Klassiker ist. Jetzt habe ich im Internet einige Bewertungen gelesen, und sehr viele meinen, dass dieses Buch unntig kompliziert geschrieben ist, lange Stze, viele Fachausdrcke, ...als ob sich die Autoren gegenseitig beweisen wollten, wer am meisten Ahnung hat -> So in vielen Bewertungen im Internet geschrieben.

Das "Lehrbuch der Physiologie" (Klinke) wurde auch erwhnt. Auerdem noch "Physiologie" (Deetjen).

Der Deetjen sei angeblich nicht ausreichend und der Klinke ist unbersichtlich und wichtige Inhalte fehlen angeblich.

Werde mir in den nchsten Tagen die Bcher mal durchlesen.

Welches verwendet ihr denn, und wie kommt ihr damit klar?

----------


## Elena1989

Ich hatte den Klinke / Silbernagl im Regal stehen. Die Betonung liegt auf "Regal".
Das Buch ist in der Tat unbersichtlich. Es gibt viel unntiges bla bla und viele wichtige Sachen fehlen (oder ich hab sie nicht gefunden. Vermutlich eher das.)

Gelernt habe ich dann mit dem "Intensivkurs Physiologie" vom Elsevier - Verlag.
Ja, das ist "nur" ein Kurzlehrbuch, aber ich fand es toll. Verstndlich erklrt und meines Erachtens alles Wesentliche drin (ich habe nichts vermisst).
Die dicken Schinken a la Silbernagl halte ich fr ungeeignet zum lernen, in der Krze der Zeit schafft man es ja oft nicht mal, sie durchzulesen. (zumindest ich nicht  :Smilie: )

Viele aus meinem Semester haben auch mit dem Huppelsberg gelernt.

Lg

Elena

----------


## Darla

Ich hatte damals (schon ein paar Semester her ;)) den groen Klinke/Silbernagl... Und ehrlich gesagt kam ich damit nicht klar: Gro, dick, lange Kapitel, alles in einem runtergeschrieben, kaum Abstze geschweige denn Zwischenberschriften. Mag sein, dass das dem einen oder anderen liegt, aber ich persnlich brauche kurze Abstze, am besten auch noch fettgedruckte Stichwrter, die es einem erleichtern, sich im Text zurechtzufinden.

Mein persnlicher Erfahrungsbericht... hab aber in die neueren Auflagen nicht mehr reingeschaut... kann also sein, dass sich das gendert hat...

----------


## Strodti

Hab mit Huppelsberg (Kurzlehrbuch aus dem Thieme Verlag) alle Physio Testate, Klausuren und Physikum gut geschafft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

Geht mir wie Strodti. Huppelsberg ist ne feine sache.. der erwhnte Intensivkurs sah aber auch ziemlich gut aus.
Aber eine kurze Verteidigung des Schmidt/Lang - wenn man ein Thema mal von den Basics her kapiert hat, gibt es in dem Buch einige Kapital, von denen man richtig profitieren kann. War zum Physikum hin vom Nierenkapitel ganz beeindruckt

----------


## LaTraviata

Habe auch das KLB von Huppelsberg und zum intensiveren Lesen dann den Speckmann, den ich fr meine Belange als ganz hervorragend zugeschnitten ansehe. Auch bei uns werden die beiden Standradbcher  (Silbernagl und Schmidt/ Lang) angepriesen, aber man muss auch nicht alle Empfehlungen der Profs als ultimativ batrachten - lernen muss man ja immerhin noch selbst!

----------


## hafenbrille

die Duale Reihe is meiner Meinung nach auch n ganz guter Kompromiss zwischen nem richtig groen lehrbuch (hatte auch den Schmitt/Lang ausgeliehen - und fand ihn, wenn ma ohne vorwissen liest, ziemlich kompliziert) und nem klb (mir z.T. zu wenig bilder).
vllt einfach mal reinlesen. Bringt die wichtigsten sachen echt am ehesten aufn punkt.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> In Physiologie wurde uns gesagt, dass der "Physiologie des Menschen" (Schmidt/Lang) hier in Erlangen der Klassiker ist. Jetzt habe ich im Internet einige Bewertungen gelesen, und sehr viele meinen, dass dieses Buch unntig kompliziert geschrieben ist, lange Stze, viele Fachausdrcke, ...als ob sich die Autoren gegenseitig beweisen wollten, wer am meisten Ahnung hat -> So in vielen Bewertungen im Internet geschrieben.
> 
> Das "Lehrbuch der Physiologie" (Klinke) wurde auch erwhnt. Auerdem noch "Physiologie" (Deetjen).
> 
> Der Deetjen sei angeblich nicht ausreichend und der Klinke ist unbersichtlich und wichtige Inhalte fehlen angeblich.
> 
> Werde mir in den nchsten Tagen die Bcher mal durchlesen.
> 
> Welches verwendet ihr denn, und wie kommt ihr damit klar?




Frs zweite Semester bin ich ganz ohne Buch ausgekommen. Da hab ich mich auf Vorlesungen besuchen und Alttestate beschrnkt und bin gut hingekommen. Im dritten kriegt ihr am Anfang ein wirklich dickes Skript, in dem alles drin steht, viele Bilder etc. Bis jetzt (nach zwei von diesen Testaten, die hat man im dritten jede Woche) reicht das Skript und Vorlesung auch vollkommen, ich hatte beide Male volle Punktzahl. 
Bei einem Thema wollt ich in nem Buch nachlesen (hab hier den Deetjen, den Schmidt und den Huppelsberg rumliegen...) und hab in jedem Buch nur knapp nen Absatz dazu gefunden (im Skript sinds zwei Seiten). Die Physiologen in Erlangen legen ihre Schwerpunkte irgendwie komisch...

----------


## risingsun

Achja das ist imho ein wirklicher Nachteil vom Huppelsberg - ein paar mehr Diagramme zur Erluterung wren glaube schn gewesen..

----------


## Rhiannon

Bei uns ist das Referenzwerk der Deetjen/Speckmann/Hescheler (weil Hescheler bei uns unterrichtet).


War fr mich aber im direkten Vergleich in der Buchhandlung (hab mich hingesetzt und von den Lehrbchern jeweils ins gleiche Kapitel reingelesen, um zu sehen, welcher Stil mir zusagt) nicht das Wahre und ich bin derzeit mit dem KLB von Huppelsberg recht glcklich. Aber fragt mich nach der ersten Prosaklausur in drei Wochen nochmal....

----------


## fluffy_duck

Ich hab den Speckmann in der aktuellen Auflage, bin absolut zufrieden und sehr gut damit durch's letzte Semester gekommen.

----------


## lio

Ich hab sooo Angst vor Anatomie heute Nachmittag. Hand und Unterarmextensoren hab ich nur ganz grob gelernt, den restlichen Arm und ein paar andere Kapitel auch eher oberflchlich. Und ich neig mndlich ja sowieso zu Blackouts, das wird die Hlle  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

> Ich hab sooo Angst vor Anatomie heute Nachmittag. Hand und Unterarmextensoren hab ich nur ganz grob gelernt, den restlichen Arm und ein paar andere Kapitel auch eher oberflchlich. Und ich neig mndlich ja sowieso zu Blackouts, das wird die Hlle


Wie ist es gelaufen?

----------


## leofgyth77

> Frs zweite Semester bin ich ganz ohne Buch ausgekommen. Da hab ich mich auf Vorlesungen besuchen und Alttestate beschrnkt und bin gut hingekommen. Im dritten kriegt ihr am Anfang ein wirklich dickes Skript, in dem alles drin steht, viele Bilder etc. Bis jetzt (nach zwei von diesen Testaten, die hat man im dritten jede Woche) reicht das Skript und Vorlesung auch vollkommen, ich hatte beide Male volle Punktzahl. 
> Bei einem Thema wollt ich in nem Buch nachlesen (hab hier den Deetjen, den Schmidt und den Huppelsberg rumliegen...) und hab in jedem Buch nur knapp nen Absatz dazu gefunden (im Skript sinds zwei Seiten). Die Physiologen in Erlangen legen ihre Schwerpunkte irgendwie komisch...


frs zweite braucht man echt kein buch...alttestate!
und im 3. hab ich mir dann nach durchfallen der klausur den silbernagel zugelegt...bin absolut verliebt in dieses buch..hat mir auch im 4. semester gute dienste geleistet (: mir dem skript der physiologen bin ich berhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen!

----------


## lio

> Wie ist es gelaufen?


Hab bestanden. An der Hand. Haha. Ich lern nie wieder auf Lcke  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

> Ich lern nie wieder auf Lcke


Das klappt genau so gut wie "Nie wieder Alkohol" nach einer durchzechten Nacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hatte heut schriftliches Chemie-Nachtestat...ich hoffe so, dass ich bestanden habe.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Hatte heut schriftliches Chemie-Nachtestat...ich hoffe so, dass ich bestanden habe.


Drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!

----------


## LaTraviata

> Hab bestanden. An der Hand. Haha. Ich lern nie wieder auf Lcke


Glckwunsch und nun ein schnes Wochenende!!!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> frs zweite braucht man echt kein buch...alttestate!
> und im 3. hab ich mir dann nach durchfallen der klausur den silbernagel zugelegt...bin absolut verliebt in dieses buch..hat mir auch im 4. semester gute dienste geleistet (: mir dem skript der physiologen bin ich berhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen!


Wenn ich die Vorlesung noch prsent im Kopf hab, find ich das Skript gut, es ist halt schon sehr nah dran. Aber ohne Vorlesung wrd ich wohl nicht viel verstehen...mal sehen wies noch so wird!

----------


## Jemine

> Hatte heut schriftliches Chemie-Nachtestat...ich hoffe so, dass ich bestanden habe.


Oh je... Um welchen Komplex ging es denn? Ich hoffe, es hat gereicht!
Und selbst wenn nicht, lass dich nicht entmutigen, es ist auch zu schaffen, wenn man seinen Fehlversuch schon ganz am Anfang verschossen hat! Ich bin das Beste Beispiel!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Mein Rcken tut weh vom sitzen und ich glaube ich hab die falsche Lernstrategie...aber jetzt ists auch schon zu spt sie zu ndern, also Augen zu und durch  ::-oopss:

----------


## MaGr

Ich hasse Biochemie so sehr ich denke es wre interessanter wenn man nicht die ganzen  Reaktionsgleichungen und Strukturformeln der Stoffwechselwege lernen msste und wieso brauch ich sowas eigentlich  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Fr die Klausur! Denk nicht nach, wofr du es spter brauchst, aktuell brauchst du es fr die KLAUSUR...

----------


## tuerklinke1993

ich sitze jeden tag 5 stunden am schreibtisch und arbeite anatomie nach. ich hab so irgendwie den eindruck, dass das was ich da mache total ineffektiv ist...wie habt ihr denn anatomie gelernt?

----------


## netfinder

Buch nehmen, lesen, wiederholen. Ganz einfach.

----------


## leofgyth77

wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen. ich hab das zeug immer gelernt und am nchsten tag war wieder alles weg...aber irgendwann kann mans doch. und fr die testate hab ich eigentlich immer in gruppen, oder zumindest zu zweit gelernt...da merkt man dann immer erst, was eigentlich doch alles hngen geblieben ist (: wird schon alles!

----------


## Strodti

Prpkurs: Im Buch lernen, wiederholen, der Leiche "Guten Tag" sagen, von Kommilitonen mndlich abfragen lassen... und wieder von vorne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SineNomine

Wrzburg wieder mit einem ganz Studentenfreundlichen Prfungsplan:
Innerhalb von ~1 Woche Biochemie-Klausur (ganze Biochemie), Anatomie-Kopftestat und Physiologie ... wieso kann man das nicht wie andere Unis machen und das mal ein oder zwei oder drei Wochen in die Semesterferien legen -.-.

Naja, morgen erstmal Ana-Testat Bewegungsapparat, das mit der ineffektiven Lernstrategie von oben kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen. Jetzt ein Bier und dann mit allumfassendem Halbwissen in den Kampf ^^

----------


## sun.flower

Ana-Testat Bewegungsapparat??? Mein Beileid.. das ist auch mein groer Kampf zurzeit  :hmmm...:  Wnsch dir viel Erfolg!! Kannst ja gerne mal berichten wies lief und was du gefragt wurdest..  :Smilie:

----------


## SineNomine

Bei uns ist das dieses Jahr aufgrund Personalmangel ausnahmsweise schriftlich - nur Nachtestate mndlich. So gesehen wurde ich da auch nicht spezifisch gefragt ;) Hoffe, es hat gereicht, knackig wars allemal.

----------


## Jemine

Mich k0tzt es maximal an, wenn das 7-stndige Physiopraktikum inkl. dem integriertem Seminar mit klinischem Bezug (hah, so ein Bldsinn!) schon bis 20:00 gehen mu und man mit totaler Matschbirne nach dem Praktikum noch seine psychische Anwesenheit mit groartigen mndlichen Beitrgen beweisen mu und dann einfach mal so noch bis kurz vor halb 9 berzogen wird  :kotzen:  
Und wieder kein Testat gehabt, das nervt mich auch... Aber immer da rumsitzen und nicht wissen, ob man nun auf die Schlachtbank gefhrt wird, oder nicht! Mann!

----------


## LaTraviata

Ach ja.. diese Woche ist auch mal wieder der absolute Burner in Sachen Sinnlosigkeit. Neben Anatomie habe ich mir echt viel Zeit fr BC genommen, um ein gutes Testat zu schreiben, aber nein... 2,5% unter dem Schnitt jetzt, den ich mindestens htte halten mssen. Also dann das nchste Mal wieder ranklotzen.
Es scheint mir - mal wieder - als msste ich 20.000 mal mehr tun als jeder andere, um auf meine Punkte zu kommen. Wo, Hirn, wo???

Rundherum machen sich jetzt auch mal wieder die Mails breit, wer alles das Handtuch schmeisst... um einige ist es wirklich schade. Der Druck steigt halt, in meinen Augen immens im Vergleich zum schon nicht ganz so pappenstieligen zweiten Semester.

Bewegungsapparat - noch eine Woche bis zur Prfung... und ich habe den Eindruck NICHTS zu knnen ...  :kotzen: ! Wenn man sich ja wenigstens voll und ganz DARAUF konzentrieren knnte...

----------


## Skyreaver

Histologie macht mir ganz schn zu schaffen, auf den meisten Proben erkenne ich gar nichts.  :Woow:

----------


## Kandra

So, morgen erstes Anatomietestat. Alle Knochen, Gelenke, Bnder und Muskeln der oberen, unteren Extremitten und des Rumpfes und zustzlich noch allgemeine Leitungsbahnen des Rumpfes weil das andere ja noch nicht genug war. Da kommt Freude auf. Mal sehen wo ich morgen das Ergebnis posten kann...hier oder im "Lust"-Thread ^^ Vielleicht auch in beiden, da wir auch in Teilbereichen durchfallen knnen :-P

----------


## Pew

Bldes Propdeutik-Praktikum! 4 Stunden lang gings um Pipettieren und um die Extraktion von Carotinen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu zwingen, daran Interesse zu zeigen, geschweige denn es verstehen zu wollen. Dummerweise ging es mir bei den Praktika zuvor (Physik v.a.) nicht besser, und dafr habe ich mehr oder weniger auch ein schlechtes Gewissen. :\

----------


## Kensington

> So, morgen erstes Anatomietestat. Alle Knochen, Gelenke, Bnder und Muskeln der oberen, unteren Extremitten und des Rumpfes und zustzlich noch allgemeine Leitungsbahnen des Rumpfes weil das andere ja noch nicht genug war. Da kommt Freude auf. Mal sehen wo ich morgen das Ergebnis posten kann...hier oder im "Lust"-Thread ^^ Vielleicht auch in beiden, da wir auch in Teilbereichen durchfallen knnen :-P


Wie lange studierst du denn schon? In Dtl. ist das Semester doch noch nicht so alt. Und jetzt schon alles knnen?
Was heisst denn Testat, also wieviele Fragen sind das?

----------


## SineNomine

> Histologie macht mir ganz schn zu schaffen, auf den meisten Proben erkenne ich gar nichts.


Vllig normal. Bei mir hat auch alles als unidentifizierbarer Zellhaufen angefangen ;)

----------


## Kandra

> Wie lange studierst du denn schon? In Dtl. ist das Semester doch noch nicht so alt. Und jetzt schon alles knnen?
> Was heisst denn Testat, also wieviele Fragen sind das?


knapp 4 Wochen Zeit hatten wir, wobei wir den Prpkurs erst seit vorletzter Woche haben und erst nach 3 Wochen so ganz klar war, was wir alles knnen mssen. 10 Minuten pro Mann/Frau in mndlicher Prfung an Skelett und Leiche. Ist ein neuer Prof und ein neues System, mal schauen was dabei rum kommt. Grob wohl je eine Frage zu allgemeiner Anatomie, Knochen/Gelenke/Bnder, Muskeln, Leitungsbahnen.

----------


## Kensington

> knapp 4 Wochen Zeit hatten wir, wobei wir den Prpkurs erst seit vorletzter Woche haben und erst nach 3 Wochen so ganz klar war, was wir alles knnen mssen. 10 Minuten pro Mann/Frau in mndlicher Prfung an Skelett und Leiche. Ist ein neuer Prof und ein neues System, mal schauen was dabei rum kommt. Grob wohl je eine Frage zu allgemeiner Anatomie, Knochen/Gelenke/Bnder, Muskeln, Leitungsbahnen.


Ah, das geht ja noch. Dachte eine riesige Prfung.
Wir haben im 1. Jahr nur MC Prfungen.

----------


## Skyreaver

> Vllig normal. Bei mir hat auch alles als unidentifizierbarer Zellhaufen angefangen ;)


Oh. Gut zu wissen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

das wird auch mal bei patho nicht besser....ich erkenn zwar mittlerweile die organe, aber ich tu mich echt schwer, da irgendwas pathologisches festzustellen (wie sie hier sehen, sind hier eindeutig die rnder nicht so scharf...ah ja..genau..ganz klar)

----------


## Jemine

Biochemie ist ein riesenfettes Ar$chl0ch!  :keule:   :keule: 
Ich wei einfach nicht, wie ich das in mein anscheinend nur rudimentr vorhandenes Hirn bekommen soll...

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Das ********* kenne ich...

Ich darf dir in Biochemie wirklich die Medi-Learn Reihe ans Herz legen. Die sind unschlagbar. Damit wird BC nur ein kleines Frzchen  :Grinnnss!: .

Versuchs mal.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab biochemie auch erst mit medilearn verstanden....fr die klausur htte es bei uns zwar nicht gereicht, weil die so ganz sinnvolle tabellen und hnliches gefragt haben, aber fr die bersicht wre das super gewesen...so hab ich das ganze zeug halt erst vorm physikum verstanden (;

----------


## Thunderstorm

> das wird auch mal bei patho nicht besser....ich erkenn zwar mittlerweile die organe, aber ich tu mich echt schwer, da irgendwas pathologisches festzustellen (wie sie hier sehen, sind hier eindeutig die rnder nicht so scharf...ah ja..genau..ganz klar)


Du sprichst mir echt aus dem Herzen! Gestern war ich mit der "normalen" Patho (32 Prparate) einmal durch. Die komplette Neuropatho fehlt noch *chz* Ich konnte mich heute morgen nur noch rudimentr an die letzten 4 gelernten Prparate erinnern  :grrrr....:  die Details? Weg  :kotzen:  die restlichen 28 Prparate - h - gabs da welche  :Hh?:  Und von erkennen der Prparate mchte ich erst gar nicht reden! Auf den Bildern ist alles ein rosa-lila-rot-blau verwaschener Mix - Details die da sein sollen, kann ich beim besten will nicht erkennen  :Traurig: 
Naja, ich wiederhole heute 15 Prparate (egal wie spt es dabei wird) - morgen dasselbe Spiel und am Montag Neuropatho (die nur 1 Dozent berhaupt abfragt)...
Warum muss man in der Klinik eigentlich immer noch total unzusammenhngende sinnlose Dinge auswendig lernen? Wenn es wenigstens im Kontext wre (also Krankheit von A-Z) - aber nein... - immer schn nur hppchenweise  :keule:

----------


## Kensington

Ich mag Physik nicht. So langweilig  :schnarch...:

----------


## Pew

> Ich mag Physik nicht. So langweilig


Ich verstehs nicht. Aber den Schein hab ich wenigstens schon. :P

Lese im Moment den Lllmann, macht eigentlich Spa. Ich merke aber, dass ich den Kram den darauffolgenden Tag nochmal lesen sollte, sonst bleibt nur wenig hngen. Was mich wirklich nervt, sind diese kleinen Details.. nicht nur in Histo, sondern auch in Biochemie.. Enzyme, Initiationsfaktoren und und und. Das lernt man fr die Klausur und vergisst es dann wieder, oder irre ich mich da? Bei solchen Sachen bin ich etwas unmotiviert, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass es mir bei der rztlichen Ttigkeit wohl eher weniger helfen wird.

----------


## LilaGrace07

> knapp 4 Wochen Zeit hatten wir, wobei wir den Prpkurs erst seit vorletzter Woche haben und erst nach 3 Wochen so ganz klar war, was wir alles knnen mssen. 10 Minuten pro Mann/Frau in mndlicher Prfung an Skelett und Leiche. Ist ein neuer Prof und ein neues System, mal schauen was dabei rum kommt. Grob wohl je eine Frage zu allgemeiner Anatomie, Knochen/Gelenke/Bnder, Muskeln, Leitungsbahnen.


Hast du den Waschke? Hab nur grad gelesen, dass ihr nen neuen habt und ich bin aus Wrzburg und bei uns ist der weggegangen zu euch nach Mnchen! Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht das knnte passen! Der ist ganz cool, kann aber ein ziemliches A******** sein beim Prfen, bei uns sind da immer haufenweise Leute durchgefallen in den Anatomietestaten! Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen?

Achja ich hasse gerade Histologie!! Nachdem ich mich letztes Semester mit Biochemie doch noch angefreundet habe, ist Histo jetzt mein Erzfeind, ich hasse diese ganzen kleinen Details und so. Und ich lerne das schon zum zweiten Mal, nach dem Testat jetzt frs Physikum und es deprimiert mich sehr! Da ist nicht wirklich viel hngengeblieben merke ich :Hh?: !!

----------


## lio

Edit, verlesen  :bhh: 

Ich lern grad Anatomie (Situstestat in neun Tagen! Hab erst vorgestern mit Bauch angefangen, Herz noch nicht fertig, alles doof  :grrrr....: ) und Physio - die drohen mit Antestaten, weil wir in den ersten Praktika so unvorbereitet waren. Komm heute berhaupt net weiter, mir brummt der Schdel.
Seit wir Situs und Hals prppen, werd ich zur Hypochonder  :bhh:

----------


## Skyreaver

> Hast du den Waschke? Hab nur grad gelesen, dass ihr nen neuen habt und ich bin aus Wrzburg und bei uns ist der weggegangen zu euch nach Mnchen! Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht das knnte passen! Der ist ganz cool, kann aber ein ziemliches A******** sein beim Prfen, bei uns sind da immer haufenweise Leute durchgefallen in den Anatomietestaten! Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen?
> 
> Achja ich hasse gerade Histologie!! Nachdem ich mich letztes Semester mit Biochemie doch noch angefreundet habe, ist Histo jetzt mein Erzfeind, ich hasse diese ganzen kleinen Details und so. Und ich lerne das schon zum zweiten Mal, nach dem Testat jetzt frs Physikum und es deprimiert mich sehr! Da ist nicht wirklich viel hngengeblieben merke ich!!


Mit Histo kann ich auch nach wie vor nix anfangen. Das Fach an sich ist ja ziemlich interessant, aber wenn ich nur eins von diesen Prperaten sehe kommts mir hoch.  :kotzen:

----------


## altalena

> ......und Physio - die drohen mit Antestaten, weil wir in den ersten Praktika so unvorbereitet waren....


Die Physiologen werden immer unsympathischer  :bhh:  Die wissen doch seit Jahren (!!), dass man im dritten Semester kaum nen Kopf fr Physio hat, weil ein Anatomietestat aufs nchste folgt... Bei uns waren die damals eigentlich immer recht verstndnisvoll....was'n da los jetzt?

----------


## lio

> Die Physiologen werden immer unsympathischer  Die wissen doch seit Jahren (!!), dass man im dritten Semester kaum nen Kopf fr Physio hat, weil ein Anatomietestat aufs nchste folgt... Bei uns waren die damals eigentlich immer recht verstndnisvoll....was'n da los jetzt?


Die Gerchtekche brodelt, niemand wei was genaues. Letzte Woche gabs ne Ankndigung, dass laut Prfungsordnung Antestate mglich sind und stichprobenartig stattfinden werden. Diese Woche war ich nicht in Tutorium und Vorlesung, aber angeblich hie es jetzt, dass die Antestate regelmig stattfinden. Keine Ahnung, ich wart jetzt erstmal ab, was die Freitagsgruppe erzhlt. 
Wir mssen ja keine Referate mehr halten, htte mich gewundert, wenn da nicht irgendwo ein Haken dabei ist.

----------


## maja5693

ich hatte letzte woche praktikum und gab kein testat. auch keine protokolle. zum glck  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

hm, wozu tu ich den Krams nochmal an?!?  :Hh?:

----------


## leofgyth77

damit du dann physikum schreiben kannst und in der klinik dann erstmal den ganzen schei nochmal machst...
nee..du machst das, damit du ne phantastische rztin werden kannst! ich wrde spter dann mal jederzeit deine rztliche hilfe in anspruch nehmen (: *ganz viel motivation schick*

----------


## LaTraviata

in 10 stunden steht das testat an. nochmal alles wiederholt, ich hoffe einfach instndig, dass es morgen gut klappt und meine panische aufregung nicht alles kaputt macht und ich quasi nicht schon mit ngeln in hnden und fen in den prpsaal einmarschiere... waaaaaah - gute nacht!

----------


## DerSalamander

@LaTraviata, ich kann deine Situation so gut nachvollziehen, ist bei mir genauso. Ich drck dir die Daumen.
Ich nehm immer ein paar Baldrian-Dragees, das hilft mir.

----------


## Jemine

Alle Daumen gedrckt fr euch 2!!!!!!!  :Top: 

@Leo: Danke  :Grinnnss!: 

Samstag steht die erste Physioklausur an...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## LaTraviata

geiler Scheiss - bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

yeaaah - glckwunsch latraviata! das hast du dir verdient  :Smilie: 

ich melde mich dann auch mal gefrustet zurck. wer kam eigentlich auf die idee, dass wir die gesamte biochemie in 6 wochen lernen drfen? montag klausur und meine laune nhert sich dem maximalen nullpunkt an!  :Frown:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Samstag steht die erste Physioklausur an...


War bei uns heute der Fall. Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen fr viel Erfolg!

----------


## Jemine

> geiler Scheiss - bestanden


Falscher Fred!  :hmmm...: 
Glckwunsch!!!!  :Party: 

So, ich geh wieder Physio machen. Hab keine Lust mehr *nerv*

----------


## Skyreaver

> geiler Scheiss - bestanden


So muss das. :Top:

----------


## mt

Bin im ersten Semester, seit Wochen nur am lernen... noch knapp eine Woche bis zum nchsten testat, wollte das ganze Wochenende ber lernen, habe nix geschafft auer einpaar Gesichtsmuskeln, immer, wenn ich in ein Lehrbuch schaue, starre ich drauf und starre drauf und kann nichts lesen und wenn ich Wrter lese, ergeben sie keinen Sinn... drauen schreit das Leben... ich glaube nciht, dass ich das packe... wie soll ich das noch durchhalten? Kapiere rein gar nichts. Ich wei, dass das hier das ist was ich will... aber ich schaff es einfach nicht.  :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:

----------


## Pew

> Bin im ersten Semester, seit Wochen nur am lernen... noch knapp eine Woche bis zum nchsten testat, wollte das ganze Wochenende ber lernen, habe nix geschafft auer einpaar Gesichtsmuskeln, immer, wenn ich in ein Lehrbuch schaue, starre ich drauf und starre drauf und kann nichts lesen und wenn ich Wrter lese, ergeben sie keinen Sinn... drauen schreit das Leben... ich glaube nciht, dass ich das packe... wie soll ich das noch durchhalten? Kapiere rein gar nichts. Ich wei, dass das hier das ist was ich will... aber ich schaff es einfach nicht.


Doch schaffst du! ;) Morgen nw. Propdeutik und Zellbio Zwischenklausur, mal schaun wies luft.

----------


## Clara Cecilia

> Bin im ersten Semester, seit Wochen nur am lernen... noch knapp eine Woche bis zum nchsten testat, wollte das ganze Wochenende ber lernen, habe nix geschafft auer einpaar Gesichtsmuskeln, immer, wenn ich in ein Lehrbuch schaue, starre ich drauf und starre drauf und kann nichts lesen und wenn ich Wrter lese, ergeben sie keinen Sinn... drauen schreit das Leben... ich glaube nciht, dass ich das packe... wie soll ich das noch durchhalten? Kapiere rein gar nichts. Ich wei, dass das hier das ist was ich will... aber ich schaff es einfach nicht.


das ist am Anfang sicher vielen so gegangen - setzt dich nicht so unter Druck, sag dir einfach jeden Tag "Schritt, fr Schritt" und denk nicht daran, was du noch alles schon geschafft haben msstest - mir hat das jedenfalls damals sehr geholfen, ich hab immer gedacht "so jetzt schaffst du erst mal die Physikklausur" und "ob du dann noch schaffst fr die nchste schon in wenigen Tagen anstehende Klausur gengend zu lernen, wirst du halt dann sehen - kannst es ja jetzt gerade ohnehin nicht ndern, erst mal Physik schaffen " - hat bei mir wenigstens gut funktioniert, dieses Druck rausnehmen 

Viel Erfolg ! Haben schon ganz andere geschafft, also schaffst du es auch  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast09012019

@mt: Ganz cool bleiben! Du kannst und musst nicht das ganze Wochenende lernen!! Setze dir *feste* Zeiten in denen du lernst (max. 2* 45min/Tag) alles was du zustzlich lernst ist ein Bonus! Wenn du dich leicht ablenken lsst kannst du's ja mal in der Bibliothek versuchen! good luck  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pew

Klausur war nich so dolle..

----------


## Wernerrr333

Da gebe ich Hoppla-Daisy Recht! Du hast wahrscheinlich zu hohe Erwartungen an dich selbst gestellt und bist frustriert, wenn du deine "Tagesziele" nicht erreichst. Man muss nicht alles perfekt knnen (schon gar nicht Physik und Chemie!). Du wirst sehen, am Ende des Studiums lachst du darber. Ich kenne so viele Leute, die kurz davor waren, das Studium abzubrechen, weil sie sich fr unfhig hielten. Aber das ist Quatsch! Wenn du einen Studienplatz bekommen hast, bist du auch nicht unfhig! Schau mal hier, vll hilft dir das ja: http://www.berlin.de/special/jobs-un...vorbeugen.html Versicherung

Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!!!

----------


## mt

vielen, vielen Dank fr euren Zuspruch von allen Seiten! Das baut total auf...
Ich hab mein Tief zum glck berwunden, jetzt gehts wieder... heute im Prpkurs hab ich gesehen, dass ich doch das eine oder andere schon kann...
am WE kann ich generell nicht (hchstens nachts) lernen. vllt sollte ich es mir gleich freinehmen... der lerneffekt wre der gleiche  :hmmm...: 
Aber luft da nicht irgendwas falsch, wenn alle nacheinander zusammenbrechen? 
Oh, und eine Frage an die "lteren" hier: Gewhnt man sich an die Menge des Lernstoffs? Oder ist man in hheren Semestern immer noch alle paar Tage/Wochen am verzweifeln?

----------


## Skyreaver

Mach dich blos nicht verrckt. Ich war letzte Woche sicher durch Histo durchzurasseln und dann wars hinterher recht gut. Hinterher weiss man meistens doch mehr als man denkt.

----------


## leofgyth77

> vielen, vielen Dank fr euren Zuspruch von allen Seiten! Das baut total auf...
> Ich hab mein Tief zum glck berwunden, jetzt gehts wieder... heute im Prpkurs hab ich gesehen, dass ich doch das eine oder andere schon kann...
> am WE kann ich generell nicht (hchstens nachts) lernen. vllt sollte ich es mir gleich freinehmen... der lerneffekt wre der gleiche 
> Aber luft da nicht irgendwas falsch, wenn alle nacheinander zusammenbrechen? 
> Oh, und eine Frage an die "lteren" hier: Gewhnt man sich an die Menge des Lernstoffs? Oder ist man in hheren Semestern immer noch alle paar Tage/Wochen am verzweifeln?


mach dir keine sorgen, ich denke am anfang des prpkurses verzweifelt so ziemlich jeder! ich war damals kurz davor abzubrechen und ein extra semester dafr einzulegen. bin sehr froh, dass ichs nicht gemacht hab, weil es geht auch so!
und man gewhnt sich echt ans lernen..das braucht halt seine zei, aber nach ner zeit ists schon fast normal  :hmmm...:  klar, kann man trotzdem hin und wieder verzweifeln, so vorm physikum machen das ja die meisten hehe..aber auch das geht! kopf hoch, augen zu und durch damit!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> vielen, vielen Dank fr euren Zuspruch von allen Seiten! Das baut total auf...
> Ich hab mein Tief zum glck berwunden, jetzt gehts wieder... heute im Prpkurs hab ich gesehen, dass ich doch das eine oder andere schon kann...
> am WE kann ich generell nicht (hchstens nachts) lernen. vllt sollte ich es mir gleich freinehmen... der lerneffekt wre der gleiche 
> Aber luft da nicht irgendwas falsch, wenn alle nacheinander zusammenbrechen? 
> Oh, und eine Frage an die "lteren" hier: Gewhnt man sich an die Menge des Lernstoffs? Oder ist man in hheren Semestern immer noch alle paar Tage/Wochen am verzweifeln?


Das wird schon! Frher dachte ich mir "Alles schrecklich, alles viel zu viel, ich bin zu dumm, ich breche ab", jetzt denk ich mir "So ein Sch***dreck, ich hab keine Lust, mein Wochenende mit sonem Kse zu verschwenden" - die Selbstzweifel haben aufgehrt. Kurzzeitige (und momentan dank Biochemie sehr sehr hufige) Verzweiflungsmomente gibts, mich nervt alles, es ist immer noch total viel, aber ich wei, dass ichs irgendwie hinkriegen werd, einfach, weil ich bis jetzt alles irgendwie hingekriegt hab. Die "Klappt schon, hat immer geklappt"-Einstellung kam so ab Mitte Prpkurs  :Smilie: 
Du schaffst das schon!

----------


## Alchemist

Morgen 2. Anatomie-Testat, Situs. Und zwar bei einem nicht gerade angenehmen Prfer. Hatten 2 Wochen zum Lernen und ich bin tierisch aufgeregt...  :grrrr....: 

PS: Was mich auch ziemlich interessiert ist, warum alles in der Vorklinik mit so viel Stress verbunden sein MUSS. Gerade im Anatomie-Semester geht's darum, mglichst viel auswendig zu lernen innerhalb einer (meistens) sehr kurzen Zeit, und dann vergisst mans eh nach der Prfung... Ich selber mchte ja kein Arzt werden, von daher ist mir gerade Anatomie nicht so wichtig, aber was ist mit den Leuten, die in den klinischen Alltag als praktizierende rzte mchten? Sind nicht ausgerechnet dort Verstndnis und langzeitige Kenntnisse wichtiger...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## FipFlip

> Morgen 2. Anatomie-Testat, Situs. Und zwar bei einem nicht gerade angenehmen Prfer. Hatten 2 Wochen zum Lernen und ich bin tierisch aufgeregt... 
> 
> PS: Was mich auch ziemlich interessiert ist, warum alles in der Vorklinik mit so viel Stress verbunden sein MUSS. Gerade im Anatomie-Semester geht's darum, mglichst viel auswendig zu lernen innerhalb einer (meistens) sehr kurzen Zeit, und dann vergisst mans eh nach der Prfung... Ich selber mchte ja kein Arzt werden, von daher ist mir gerade Anatomie nicht so wichtig, aber was ist mit den Leuten, die in den klinischen Alltag als praktizierende rzte mchten? Sind nicht ausgerechnet dort Verstndnis und langzeitige Kenntnisse wichtiger...


eigentlich schon, aber die vorklinik ist meiner meinung nach ehr ein stresstest, frs physikum lernt man das sowieso alles nochmal, wieviel davon letztendlich hngen bleibt wei ich nicht, wie wichtig diese kleinen details fr den klinikalltag sind, ist auch fraglich ^^

----------


## Jemine

Ich frage mich manchmal auch, ob die Dozenten sich am Anfang des Semesters zusammensetzen und berlegen, wie man die Vorklinik mglichst beschi$$en gestalten kann... Mal im Ernst, Stresstest ist ja gut und schn aber ich finde, es berschreitet doch teilweise Grenzen. 
Auf der einen Seite ist es ja gut, man wchst mit seinen Aufgaben bla bla (auch ich hab Sachen geschafft, von denen ich die gedacht htte, dass ich sie schaffe) aber es mu ja nicht sein, dass die Studis reihenweise richtig krank werden, weil einfach nix mehr geht und man dann noch zu hren bekommt, wie bld man ja eigentlich ist, weil man da irgendeine Frage falsch beantwortet hat.

----------


## FipFlip

> Ich frage mich manchmal auch, ob die Dozenten sich am Anfang des Semesters zusammensetzen und berlegen, wie man die Vorklinik mglichst beschi$$en gestalten kann... Mal im Ernst, Stresstest ist ja gut und schn aber ich finde, es berschreitet doch teilweise Grenzen. 
> Auf der einen Seite ist es ja gut, man wchst mit seinen Aufgaben bla bla (auch ich hab Sachen geschafft, von denen ich die gedacht htte, dass ich sie schaffe) aber es mu ja nicht sein, dass die Studis reihenweise richtig krank werden, weil einfach nix mehr geht und man dann noch zu hren bekommt, wie bld man ja eigentlich ist, weil man da irgendeine Frage falsch beantwortet hat.


man darf solche sprche nicht ernst nehmen, die wollen einfach das man sich ein dickes fell zulegt und mit solchen situationen klar kommt. natrlich ist das nicht angenehm und manche leute kann das krank machen, aber es ist hufig eine frage der persnlichen einstellung und bewltigung

----------


## Rhiannon

> Morgen 2. Anatomie-Testat, Situs. Und zwar bei einem nicht gerade angenehmen Prfer. Hatten 2 Wochen zum Lernen und ich bin tierisch aufgeregt...


Tief durchatmen und dir immer vor Augen halten, dass du die Hrde in Histo schon genommen hast und ihn auch morgen wieder "besiegen" kannst. Ich drck dir die Daumen!

----------


## maja5693

chemie ist ein riesiges *********.... 
und unis die leistungen von anderen unis nicht anerkennen noch viel mehr....

----------


## lio

> chemie ist ein riesiges *********.... 
> und unis die leistungen von anderen unis nicht anerkennen noch viel mehr....


Ohje, das ist ja bld. Die Klausur ist ja richtig mies ausgefallen, da hat aber jemand ausgetobt  :Nixweiss:  Hast du die Koch-bungshefte?

----------


## maja5693

in dem koch-buch htte ich alle altklausren bestanden. naja somit habe ich dann im januar/februar innerhalb von 3 1/2 wochen 6 klausuren und n biochemie referat... ist doch locker machbar  :Big Grin:

----------


## lio

h ja, das klingt nach entspannten weihnachtsferien  ::-oopss:  durftest du bc machen, ohne chemie?
das physiopraktikum mit den antestat (jetzt wirklich, laut fleischmann) hattest du noch nicht, oder?

----------


## maja5693

ne konnte heute nicht zu physio. hab gehrt die picken n paar leute raus?!

----------


## MediBe

Muskeln der unteren Extremitt - ich kann nicht mehr  :Wand:

----------


## Kensington

> Muskeln der unteren Extremitt - ich kann nicht mehr


echt? die finde ich voll ok :hmmm...:

----------


## MediBe

Ja, die finde ich auch voll okay, nur nicht wenn ich sie zusammen mit Knochen, Gelenken, Nerven, Venen und Arterien bis Dienstag komplett knnen muss ;)

----------


## Kandra

Morgen zweites Anatomietestat, Hals- und Brustsitus + Oberflchliche Gesichtsregion mit Muskeln etc. 
Mal sehn was das wird.

----------


## Elena1989

> Ja, die finde ich auch voll okay, nur nicht wenn ich sie zusammen mit Knochen, Gelenken, Nerven, Venen und Arterien bis Dienstag komplett knnen muss ;)


Herzlich willkommen im Medizinstudium  :Big Grin: 

Nein, keine Panik! Das wird schon! Augen zu und durch!
Gerade bei der unteren Ex finde ich, gibt es eine ganz nette Systematik, die das Lernen sehr erleichtert!
Obere Ex ist viel ekliger  :Grinnnss!: 

@Kandra: Viel Erfolg!

----------


## MediBe

> Herzlich willkommen im Medizinstudium 
> 
> Nein, keine Panik! Das wird schon! Augen zu und durch!
> Gerade bei der unteren Ex finde ich, gibt es eine ganz nette Systematik, die das Lernen sehr erleichtert!
> Obere Ex ist viel ekliger


Was fr ne Systematik soll das sein?  :Big Grin: 

Obere Ex muss ich fr die Woche spter komplett knnen. 
Konnte ich auch schonmal, war dann aber am Tag der Demo krank, jetzt muss ichs mir wieder neu reinprgeln. 

Aber im Moment verzweifle ich schon an der unteren Ex.

----------


## Kensington

> Was fr ne Systematik soll das sein? 
> 
> Obere Ex muss ich fr die Woche spter komplett knnen. 
> Konnte ich auch schonmal, war dann aber am Tag der Demo krank, jetzt muss ichs mir wieder neu reinprgeln. 
> 
> Aber im Moment verzweifle ich schon an der unteren Ex.


Wie lange hattest du denn Zeit zu lernen? Bzw. seitwann weisst du, dass da Prfung ist?

Bei uns wird alles am Ende des Semesters abgeprft. Hat auch seine Vor-und Nachteile.

----------


## MediBe

Haben die letzten Tage zig andere Klausuren geschrieben und das geht im Moment nur noch so, deswegen hab ich zwar auch immer wieder versucht ein bisschen Anatomie zu machen, aber ist halt gerade alles etwas stressig und viel  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Elena1989

Naja, die untere Ex kannst du eigentlich sehr schn in Muskelgruppen einteilen und dir dann die Funktion der Muskeln zum Groteil eigentlich durch ihre Lage in der jeweiligen Muskelgruppe erklren.
Auerdem finde ich siehst du an der unteren Ex ja, was ein Muskel macht, wenn du weit wo er ist (gut, das ist dann wieder problematisch  :Big Grin: )
Besser kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ich bin eine komplette Anatomieniete  :Big Grin:  Aber die untere Ex fand ich noch vergleichsweise einfach. Du schaffst das schon!

----------


## Rhiannon

Was hat mich nur geritten mich fr den Niere-Versuch in Physio zu melden? Ach ja, ich wei, was es war.....die Aussage "wenn sich jetzt nicht 8 Probanden finden, findet das Praktikum nicht statt und alle kriegen 0 Punkte eingetragen". Nix trinken bis morgen 13 Uhr wird trotzdem bh.

----------


## Gast09012019

nicht rumheulen, "musste" ich auch machen ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

> Was hat mich nur geritten mich fr den Niere-Versuch in Physio zu melden? Ach ja, ich wei, was es war.....die Aussage "wenn sich jetzt nicht 8 Probanden finden, findet das Praktikum nicht statt und alle kriegen 0 Punkte eingetragen". Nix trinken bis morgen 13 Uhr wird trotzdem bh.


hihi..ich war damals auch durster! und dann kam so wenig pipi, dass wir fast richtige probleme hatten, alle versuche durchzufhren....aber wir mussten nicht so lange dursten wie ihr..das ist ja schon leicht pervers!

----------


## Rhiannon

> hihi..ich war damals auch durster! und dann kam so wenig pipi, dass wir fast richtige probleme hatten, alle versuche durchzufhren....aber wir mussten nicht so lange dursten wie ihr..das ist ja schon leicht pervers!


Das Problem hatte ich dann auch befrchtet, aber es hat so mit 20ml immer noch gereicht. Aber 18 Stunden ohne Trinken (gestern 19 Uhr bis heute 13 Uhr letzte Pipiprobe) war schon ne Erfahrung, die ich nich nochmal unbedingt brauche.

----------


## LaTraviata

Bei uns wurden 4 Kannen Tee, je zwei L NaCl verlost. Anschlieend drften die Teetrinker dann noch zwischen zwei Nasensprays whlen. Fr mich gabs Tee in die Blase und Kochsalz fr die Nase  :Grinnnss!: ... andere hatten da ADH :0). Aber nicht-Trinken ist halt echt fies...

----------


## Strodti

Der Profi trgt einen 3L Kanister 24H-Urin in die Physiologie  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hm, irgendwie...wollte ich fragen, ob jemand auch in eine hnliche Situation ist wie ich? Also das erste Semester fand ich schwierig, war aber ziemlich (extrem) begeistert von allem, Anatomie fand ich super spannend, und in Semesterferien Chemie und Physik gingen auch ziemlich gut - war immer noch begeistert.  Da haben alle gesagt, es wird leichter und besser danach, und habe mich schon gefreut...

2. semester fand ich aber etwas langweiliger, die ganzen Proteine und aus Bio und Biochemie wurden bei uns in extreme Tiefe besprochen und das eine grosse Klausur am Ende hat mich viel mehr gestresst als die Anatomie Testate...
Danach habe ich Pflegepraktikum gemacht, fast ohne freie Tage, da ich am ende Anatomie Tutorenvorkurs machen wollte. 

Und jetzt im 3. semester habe ich einfach das Gefhl das ich komplett kaputt bin.  Habe keine Lust mehr, kann mich nicht konzentrieren - brauche oft einen ganzen Tag um 2 Seiten zu lernen, bin immer mde, nach jede kleine Schwierigkeit breche in Trnen aus und sehe auch nicht ein, dass es besser wird - die Mehrheit sagt, dass es in klinik besser wird, andererseits habe ich auch welche getroffen, die sagen Klinik sei auch stressful. Und die zeit ist ja auch gefllt mit Famulaturen in den Ferien, oder eben Promovieren.

Und nach dem Pflegepraktikum bin ich auch komplett abgeschreckt vom Klinikleben...die Assistenzrzte waren da tglich 12-14 stunden, und jede zweite Wochenende, und ein paar nachtdienste pro Woche (wie soll man da ein privatleben/familie haben), die Pfleger und die rzte haben sich irgendwie so-so toleriert...und nach 6 Jahre studium haben die rzte auch meistens nur mit Papierkram und Viggos legen zeit verbracht.  

Deshalb habe ich auch momentan etwas schwierigkeiten mit dem Sinn-finden fr den ganzen Lernerei, und finde die Tatsache ziemlich schrecklich, da ich eigentlich doch sehr gerne rztin werden will... 

Ich versuche jetzt auch regelmssig was spassiges tun, was mit freunden machen, sport, kochen, lesen, oder auch wissenschaftliche Vortrge anzuhren um die Begeisterung wieder zu finden, klapt aber nicht. 

Also, geht es vielleicht auch jemand anderen so, wird es mit ein paar wochen urlaub besser ( die ich seit anderthalb jahren nicht mehr hab) oder hat jemand einen Rat dagegen vielleicht?

----------


## Alchemist

Deine Situation kenne ich. Mir gings manchmal hnlich. Im 1. Semester hatten wir hauptschlich Naturwissenschaften (+ Termi und paar weitere Sachen) und da ich dort ziemlich fit bin, empfand ich die Zeit trotz des (manchmal bertrieben gerade in den NaWis) hohen Niveaus als ziemlich angenehm und stressfrei. 

Meine Sorgen fingen im 2. Semester an: Neuroanatomie und Histologie. Ging mir aber nur paar Tage so, dann habe ich mich wieder hingekriegt und es ging eig. ganz gut. War halt manchmal nervig, da man nicht wusste, an welchem Tag man beim Testat dran kommen wird, aber damit konnte ich dann nach ein paar Wochen gut umgehen.

Jetzt im 3. Semester haben wir Anatomie bzw. Prpkurs. Die erste Woche war auch super pessimistisch, aber ab dann erledigte sich alles. Es macht mir zwar gar keinen Spa, weil ich von Natur aus super ungern auswendig lerne (und Anatomie IST nur Auswendiglernen, bzw. fast nur), aber ich bin motiviert, weil wir im nchsten Semester sehr interessante fr mich Fcher haben werden, Biochemie und Physio. Mein Tipp wre einfach, dass du versuchst, was zu machen, was dir wirklich Spa macht. Und immer daran denken, dass sich der ganze Stress lohnt. Ich hab z.B. in diesem Semester mit einem Parallelstudium in Chemie angenfangen, weil das einfach meine Leidenschaft ist. Und ganz ehrlich - die Entscheidung bereuche ich ganz und gar nicht, weil... htte ich "nur" Anatomie, wrde ich mich ganz schnell verrckt machen, weil ich einfach den Stoff nicht mag. Ich wei, dass all das leichter gesagt als getan ist, aber du musst einfach die richtige Weise fr dich herausfinden. Besser kann ichs nicht formulieren. Lenke dich einfach mal ab, mach ab und zu einen freien Tag, das hilft auch sehr. Ich habe z.B. bemerkt, dass eine Pause sehr wohl was bringt, da man danach einfach effektiver (und meistens motivierter) lernt. Ich wrde mir auch keine Ziele setzen von wegen "Ich muss heute 5 Std. lernen"... Gerade im Prpsemester erzhlen bei uns ganz viele Leute, dass die wenigstens 3 Std. (oder eher 5) am Tag lernen, ich finde das echt bertrieben.  Mach so viel, wie du fr dich fr sinnvoll hlst. Ich lerne nicht mal jeden Tag, weil ich manchmal einfach keinen Nerv dafr habe, aber trotzdem lufts mit den Testaten usw. ganz gut soweit. In diesem Sinne - ganz viel Glck! (Und melde dich bei Facebook.)

PS: Alles bers Klinik-Leben der "echten" rzte sehe ich wie du. Es stimmt ja auch, wie ich finde. Aber wenn du davon trumst, rztin zu werden (im Gegensatz zu mir), wrde ich an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall dafr kmpfen, um meinen Traum zu verwirklichen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich kann Dich auch sehr gut verstehen... mir ging es zu Anfang des dritten Semesters nicht anders. Da lag dieser Berg Anatomie vor mir, Bewegungsapparat in 4 Wochen, vorher die Ferien nur gearbeitet, gelernt fr die Wiederholungsprfung und mein Wahlfach absolviert. Immer mit dem Vorhaben schnell durch, etwas mehr Zeit im vierten Semester zu haben etc.

Ich sa auch eine Woche nach Semesterbeginn an meinem Schreibtisch, habe Hin- und Herberlegt, ob ich nun ein Urlaubssemester nehme, einige Kurse doch nicht mache, oder wie ich es am besten anstelle. Gut, es waren noch einige andere Faktoren, die da mit rein gespielt haben, aber prinzipiell war mir das Studium eine riesige Last. Ich hatte Angst, wieder durchzufallen (das zweite lief bei mir berhaupt nicht gut... Histo und Neurophysio versemmelt... :grrrr....:  ), habe stndig gedacht, dass ich das eh nicht schaffen kann und dann eben dieses stumpfe Auswendiglernen... aaaaaaargh! Biochemie und Physiologie laufen momentan fast nebenbei, schade eigentlich, da das meiner Meinung nach die interessanteren Fcher sind und ich mich tatschlich auch darber freue, mal wieder in einem Speckmann oder Lffler zu lesen  :hmmm...: ...

Nun ja, wie kam es zu dem Wandel... es redete pltzlich jeder vom Physikum. Ein Jahr noch.. Mensch, das kloppen wir jetzt auch durch, so der Gedanke. Und ja, mit meinen Pausen fr ausreichend Sport, Treffen mit Freunden und Musik geht es momentan auch echt gut. Etappenziel: Weihnachtsferien... vorher Testat bestehen und dann erst mal eine Woche Birne aus  :Grinnnss!: !

Dir gutes Gelingen und einen extra Packen Motivation! Wir schaffen das schon. Erst recht, wenn Du doch eigentlich weit, was Du damit machen mchtest... kurativ ttig werden! Und nicht berall ist es ******* und ein Familienleben unmglich...

----------


## -Julchen-

Healer, mir ging es genau wie dir, allerdings schon im ersten Semester mit Anatomie! Ich hatte stndig das Gefhl, nicht genug zu lernen und kam mir immer irgendwie gehetzt vor. Das mit Chemie und Physik in den Ferien hat es nicht besser gemacht, weil ich die Ferien bitterntig gehabt htte! 

Ich hatte nicht nur einmal den Gedanken, alles hinzuschmeien und doch ne Ausbildung zu machen und war mir nicht sicher, ob ich das sechs Jahre lang so durchsteh ohne nervlich am Ende zu sein. Ich hab auch bei jeder Kleinigkeit sofort geheult und war mir sicher, dass es NIE besser wird und es garnicht klappen kann mit den Testaten etc.  

Bei mir wurde es dann mit der ersten Integrierten besser, weil ich gesehen hab, dass ich es ja offensichtlich doch schaff! In den Semesterferien danach musste ich auch zwei Monate KPP machen, hatte im Endeffekt also auch wieder nur eine Woche frei. Allerdings hat mir das KPP super viel Spa gemacht :Grinnnss!:  Und das dritte Semester ist zwar mega viel Stoff, der aber von den Themen her echt interessant ist und die Integrierte ist nicht schwerer als die im zweiten!! 

Und zur Klinik: Ich hab zwar erst ein paar Wochen hinter mir, aber bis jetzt ist es echt viel entspannter! Ich hatte noch nie soviel freie Zeit, die ich auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen wirklich nutzen kann. Die Klausuren sind ein Witz im Vergleich zu Integrierter und Physikum. Und jetzt ber Weihnachten haben wir drei Wochen frei, in denen wir nichts tun mssen/knnen! So viel frei hatte ich seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr!

Lass dich auf keinen Fall unterkriegen, du weit wofr du das tust!! Und ich wei nicht, ob du mit den Assistenzrzten einfach schlechte Beispiele hattest, aber in meinem KPP waren viele mit Kindern und Leben auerhalb der Klinik!!
Wenn du sonst irgendwelche Sachen ber die Integrierte oder so wissen willst, darfst du gern fragen
 ::-winky:

----------


## Pew

Hm, ich hab irgendwie andere Gedanken, die mir alle paar Tage ordentlich auf den Keks gehen. Die Euphorie vor Studienbeginn ist natrlich wie weggeblasen, jetzt beschftige ich mich mit Dingen mit Glykolyse und Psychophysik. Ich bin sowas von demotiviert, denn es interessiert mich einfach berhaupt nicht wie manche Enzyme heien (Glycerinaldehydphosphofructodehydrogenase.. WTF?) oder warum die Kurve X fr den Rezeptor X so und so verluft. Physiologie v.a. bereitet mir immer wieder aufs Neue ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich manches nicht verstehe, oder einfach das Gefhl habe, nicht vollkommen dahinter zu sein. Irgendwie schwammig das Fach. Ich habe Angst, Defizite aufzubauen die in der Klinik nicht gutgemacht werden knnen. Was die Klausuren betrifft: Es hat schon immer geklappt, also warum nicht auch die nchsten Male? Und wenn nicht, dann halt auf ein Neues..

Ja, ich bin erst seit 2 Monaten dabei.. ich mach mir wohl zuviele Gedanken.

----------


## Alchemist

Hm, irgendwie sehr schade, dass du gerade im 1. Semester so eine falsche Meinung ber Biochemie hast...Ich bin natrlich subjektiv, da ich das Fach und Chemie sowieso sehr mag, aber verstehst du eigentlich, dass ALLES, was im menschlichen Krper passiert, (Bio-)Chemie ist? Und bitte sehr, gerade die Namen der Dehydrogenasen kann man sich meistens ganz gut herleiten, wenn man natrlich wei (und versteht, da man gerade das nicht auswendig lernen muss/braucht/kann), was Reduktion (bzw. Hydrogenierung) ist, aber neee, Chemie und Biochemie sind sch****, das brauchen angehende rtze nicht. Na klar.

----------


## Pew

> Hm, irgendwie sehr schade, dass du gerade im 1. Semester so eine falsche Meinung ber Biochemie hast...Ich bin natrlich subjektiv, da ich das Fach und Chemie sowieso sehr mag, aber verstehst du eigentlich, dass ALLES, was im menschlichen Krper passiert, (Bio-)Chemie ist? Und bitte sehr, gerade die Namen der Dehydrogenasen kann man sich meistens ganz gut herleiten, wenn man natrlich wei (und versteht, da man gerade das nicht auswendig lernen muss/braucht/kann), was Reduktion (bzw. Hydrogenierung) ist, aber neee, Chemie und Biochemie sind sch****, das brauchen angehende rtze nicht. Na klar.


Du hast mich missverstanden. Ich habe nicht die Relevanz der (Bio-)Chemie in Frage gestellt, sondern die Schwerpunkte die gesetzt werden. Biochemie ist unendlich wichtig, das ist indiskutabel.. Es ist total schade, dass extrem viel Detailwissen abgefragt wird, was nach der Klausur dann eh wieder in Vergessenheit gert. Ich hatte Chemie als Leistungskurs, und war durch die ganzen Mechanismen gewohnt, dass man sich logisch ableiten kann was entsteht. Darauf wird jetzt berhaupt kein Wert mehr gelegt.

Was die Enzyme betrifft hast du Recht, aber soweit ich das sehe, gibt es oftmals Enzyme, die nach der Rckreaktion benannt wurden, wodurch es schwierig wird, immer auf den richtigen Namen zu kommen.

Bitte nicht angegriffen fhlen  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

Ich finde Biochemie und Chemie extrem faszinierend. Klar, es gibt immer Dinge, die eher langweilig sind. Auswendig lernen ist immer de.
Mich nervt einzig und alleine Physik. Zum Glck ist das nach einem Semester vorbei :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Hm, irgendwie sehr schade, dass du gerade im 1. Semester so eine falsche Meinung ber Biochemie hast...Ich bin natrlich subjektiv, da ich das Fach und Chemie sowieso sehr mag, aber verstehst du eigentlich, dass ALLES, was im menschlichen Krper passiert, (Bio-)Chemie ist? Und bitte sehr, gerade die Namen der Dehydrogenasen kann man sich meistens ganz gut herleiten, wenn man natrlich wei (und versteht, da man gerade das nicht auswendig lernen muss/braucht/kann), was Reduktion (bzw. Hydrogenierung) ist, aber neee, Chemie und Biochemie sind sch****, das brauchen angehende rtze nicht. Na klar.


Biochemie ist sicher fr vieles wichtig - fr manches andere aber auch vollkommen unwichtig.

----------


## FipFlip

ich wrd mal dreist behaupten, das es fr eine klinische ttigkeit vollkommen irrelevant ist ob man die 20/21 proteinogenen aminosuren zeichnen kann

----------


## Alchemist

Es ist ja vieles irrelevant fr die klinische Ttigkeit, auch eine ganze Menge von der Anatomie sogar. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man als Medizinstudent nicht unbedingt Arzt werden muss/braucht/will.) Darum geht es aber im Endeffekt nicht. Wir mssen damit leben, dass ein groer Anteil davon, was wir im Studium lernen, spter nicht angewendet wird.

Und das mit den AS ist auch ein klassischer Spruch - natrlich ist es egal, ob man sie zeichnen kann oder nicht. Und selbst die guten Chemiker wissen nicht alle auswendig, das ist auch berflig. Aber jetzt ein Drama daraus zu machen, Leute... Das sind 20 bzw. 21 Verbindungen und viele von denen sind sooo prominent und einfach, dass man sie als quasi selbstverstndlich ansehen knnte. Tryptophan z.B. gehrt natrlich NICHT dazu, aber ich finde es schon wissenswert, was z.B. Phenylalanin ist im Hinblick auf die Aspartame-Gefahr und das wird ja aus der Struktur ersichtlich.

----------


## Pew

Ich fhl mich gerade wie ein geprgelter Hund. Wurden vom BC-Prof ber Glykolyse, Citratzyklus und Atmungskette abgefragt.. die Zusammenhnge der Vorgnge innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden abzurufen ist echt knifflig. Bin gespannt wie es im Physikum wird!

----------


## ][truba][

Ich glaub ich bin in diesem Studium auch komplett falsch.
Ich lerne hier ganz normal auf die Klausuren im Januar um da mglichst gut abzuschneiden (unser System ist ziemlich seltsam... 2 Teilklausuren, eine im 3. eine im 4. und man muss insgesamt 120% haben. Danach eine Wiederholung mit allen Themen und wenn man die nicht besteht gibts keine Zulassung zum Physikum) und meine Kommilitonen gehen jetzt schon Morgens in die Anatomie und wiederholen dort alles. Wo haben die denn bitte die Zeit her? Man, ich wrd das auch gern alles schaffen.

----------


## Kandra

Hab mir grade mal den Stoff frs 4. Testat angesehen und...WTF! 
Gut das ich eh vor hatte, das parallel zum 3. Testat zu lernen, die 2 Wochen zwischen 3 und 4 reichen dafr nmlich im Leben nicht ^^

----------


## Skyreaver

Ich bin gestern wegen einem ver*****en Punkt an der Histoklausur gescheitert (Bestehensquote 25%). Als ich dann noch gesehen habe, dass ich alpha und beta Zellen verwechselt habe haette ich komplett durch die Decke gehen koennen.  :Wand:

----------


## LaTraviata

Larynx - ich hasse Dich und Deine elend behindert benannte Muskulatur  :Wand:   :kotzen: ! Schluckakt usw. ... Kopf Hals ist echt nicht mein Ding, wie vermutlich irgendwie dieser ganze Irrwitz von Studium es nicht ist. Donnerstag nchste Woche ist Vollstreckungstag, dann endlich Ferien.

Naja, jetzt erst mal zum Kickboxen... wenigstens etwas und raus mit den Agros  :hmmm...: !

----------


## LaTraviata

> Hab mir grade mal den Stoff frs 4. Testat angesehen und...WTF! 
> Gut das ich eh vor hatte, das parallel zum 3. Testat zu lernen, die 2 Wochen zwischen 3 und 4 reichen dafr nmlich im Leben nicht ^^


Ja, habe eben auch gesehen, dass nach den Ferien 7 VL zum Thema Situs sind und dann eben nach 3,5 Wochen einfach mal das nchste und letzte AnaTestat ansteht. Diese Planung.... die komplette Anatomie in 10 Wochen. Aber wir sind ja zu schlecht im Physikum, deswegen muss jetzt auch noch 5 Tage nach Testat ne Komplettklausur (Kombi Physio + Ana) geschrieben werden - ist klar... dass die nicht raffen, dass man vielleicht einfach mal etwas umstrukturieren sollte?!

----------


## Kandra

Also wir sind schon gut im Physikum, aber wir knnen ja die besten werden! *hust* Natrlich, klar, immer doch.

----------


## LaTraviata

Dass dieses ganze Gedhnse auch auf dem Rcken der Studis ausgetragen werden muss... Profilneurotiker unter sich, mehr sage ich nicht dazu :-/!

----------


## Tiara

Ahhhh...Hilfe! So langsam macht sich bei mir der Prfungsstress breit.  :grrrr....: 
Auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt ein riesiger Stapel Termi Vokabeln, der gelernt werden will und das vier Stunden Chemie lernen mit Altklausuren hat irgendwie auch nichts gebracht. Doofe Berechnungen.  :Oh nee...: 
Bin mal so gar nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung...

----------


## ErnieBernie

Neurana is bh

Hab bermorgen Klausur und bekomm diese ganzen Bahnen und Umschaltungen und berhaupt gar nix in meinen Kopf  :Nixweiss:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ahhhh...Hilfe! So langsam macht sich bei mir der Prfungsstress breit. 
> Auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt ein riesiger Stapel Termi Vokabeln, der gelernt werden will und das vier Stunden Chemie lernen mit Altklausuren hat irgendwie auch nichts gebracht. Doofe Berechnungen. 
> Bin mal so gar nicht in Weihnachtsstimmung...


Bei Chemie gilt die Devise Altklausuren!!! Irgendwann kann man die und hat geschnallt, worum es geht  :hmmm...: , auch wenn es jetzt noch aussichtslos erscheint. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## MediBe

Htte nie gedacht dass Bio mich mal in den Wahnsinn treiben wrde ...

----------


## Traverso

ICH HASSE CHEMIE!!! Nur noch einen Tag Zeit!!! Aaahhh
Und mein Mann sagt, wenn ich chze: 
 "Du hast es ja so gewollt" Na toll!

----------


## Trianna

@ Traverso

Ich drcke die Daumen. Wie klappt es denn nun eigentlich mit Fahrt etc. Musstest du dir eine Zweitwohnung nehmen?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

ICH HASSE NEUROANA!!!

----------


## ][truba][

Immer dran bleiben! Irgendwann ist auch das geschafft.

----------


## netfinder

Alles, alles, alles geht vorbei...und ich muesste theoretisch auch Neuroana lernen...

----------


## LaTraviata

Kopf/ Hals... morgen. Ich befinde mich gerade in meiner postpubertren Regressionsphase... Pickel, Aufregung, nicht-Schlafen-knnen ...Panik! Dass man auch nie aus diesem Kindergartenverhalten raus kommt... aaaaargh  :Wand:   :grrrr....: !

----------


## leofgyth77

daumen sind gedrckt! wird super hinhaun heute und dann WEIHNACHTEN!

----------


## Kandra

viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsche dir auch viel Erfolg!

Euch allen natrlich schne Ferien und eine erholsame Weihnachtszeit

----------


## Linda.1001

*auch mitwnsch*

erholsame Ferien? Bin schon am Histo lernen.... :Nixweiss:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

trotzdem musst du jetzt nicht den halben Tag in die Uni und den anderen halben Tag lernen, sondern kannst nen halben Tag lernen und hast die andere Hlfte frei (wenn du konsequent bist und nicht wie ich die Hlfte des halben Tages versurfst und deswegen trotzdem den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch sitzt ;) )

----------


## Herzkasperl

@Kandra: Physik... Ich versuche es erst gar nicht.... 10 Jahre lang habe ich als Student, Assistent und Promovierter alle mglichen Physik-Felder beackert, aber das Anerkennen lassen kann man sich schenken wg. der schwachsinnigen "klinischen Bezge". Wenn ich das Wort schon hre. Dabei ist Mediziner-Physik allerunterste Stufe, da ist jeder Physik-GK an der Schule noch mehr wert. Also werden wir uns wohl zu den Pflichtveranstaltungen einfinden mssen - gegen die Prfung htte ich ja nichts, das dauert nur ne Stunde. Aber X mal durch die halbe Stadt zu gurken wg. dem sinnlosen Praktikum nervt mich jetzt schon.

----------


## Trianna

Jo, das ist alles ein groer Mist. Immerhin wurde mir das Physikpraktikum fr Physiker anerkannt als quivalent zu den Meds (aber das heit ja nicht, dass mir das jede Uni anerkennt). Ich finde es auch stramm, dass Bio erst nach dem Bio Bachelor anerkannt wird. Was soll das? Wenn ich sehe, was die Meds in Bio machen.. mal ehrlich, das habe ich jetzt schon locker hinter mir (nach dem 3. Semester)

----------


## Gast09012019

l337 ... (:

edit: damn... 2late

----------


## Kensington

Ich habe Angst  ::-oopss:

----------


## lio

> Ich habe Angst


Wovor? Schreibt ihr jetzt noch ne Prfung?

----------


## Kensington

> Wovor? Schreibt ihr jetzt noch ne Prfung?


Bei uns ist das Semester morgen vorbei und ab dem 16. Januar geht es los mit Anatomie, Physik und Chemie in einer Woche :hmmm...:

----------


## Tiara

Um den Thread mal im neuen Jahr wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.. ;)

Mich frustet Chemie derzeit echt unglaublich. In zwei Wochen steht die Klausur an und ich kann gefhlt nichts bis gar nichts.
Htte mir nie ausmalen knnen, dass mir mein einstiges 14 Punkte Fach so ans Bein pisst.  :Keks:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Um den Thread mal im neuen Jahr wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.. ;)
> 
> Mich frustet Chemie derzeit echt unglaublich. In zwei Wochen steht die Klausur an und ich kann gefhlt nichts bis gar nichts.
> Htte mir nie ausmalen knnen, dass mir mein einstiges 14 Punkte Fach so ans Bein pisst.


stell dich mal net so an! mach die altklausuren! ich hatte nie 14 punkte in chemie und hatte zudem das ganze im g8, hatte somit net sehr viel ahnung von anorganik. die VL hab ich nie besucht und dennoch habe ich es geschafft in 2 tagen mit altklausuren zu lernen und die prfung zu besthen.
mach dir nicht ins hemd! es ist halb so wild! ::-dance:

----------


## lio

@Tiara: Ist das eine Klausur ber den gesamten Stoff?

Ich hab ber zwei Wochen gar nichts (!) gemacht und muss jetzt echt reinhauen… Ich schreib in den nchsten Wochen Biochemie (wenigstens war ich in der ersten Teilklausur ganz gut und brauch nur etwas ber Ratewahrscheinlichkeit), Physiologie und zwischendurch ist das doofe Kopftestat. Mir graut schon vor Montag, da mssen wir den Kopf freiprparieren =/

----------


## Kensington

Hab auch in 1,5 Wochen 3 Semesterprfungen. Na wunderbar. Wenigstens ist das Semester jetzt rum.

----------


## MaGr

Morgen Anaprfung und hab das gefhl ich kann rein gar nichtsss  :Frown:  das wird wohl mal wieder nen glcksspiel

----------


## lio

> Hab auch in 1,5 Wochen 3 Semesterprfungen. Na wunderbar. Wenigstens ist das Semester jetzt rum.


Ohje, ich hab sechs Wochen und find das schon ziemlich knapp ;D War's das bei dir dann wenigstens oder hast du am Jahresende noch ne SIP wie die sterreicher?

@MaGr: Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Nein, ich studiere im BA/MA System. Haben aber schon nach 6 Jahren noch ein Staatsexamen. Eeben plus Masterarbeit  :peng: 
Werde im Sommer nochmal 3 grosse Prfungen ber das 2. Semester haben bzw. ber das 1. und 2. Semester ( Fcher, die jetzt noch nicht geprft werden).

----------


## Kandra

Dafr, dass in knapp einer Woche das nchste Testat ansteht, bin ich echt erschreckend unmotiviert....

----------


## Ulixes

Yaaay...
noch 2 Tage bis zur Wiederholungsprfung, um berhaupt fr den Prpkurs zugelassen zu werden - und soo keine Lust, mich mit Schlundbgen und Plexus auseinanderzusetzen  :schnarch...: 
- okay, ich htte vielleicht die Zeilen leer lassen sollen, anstatt den M. bulbospongiosus und die Nerven des Pl. sacralis, die ich allesamt nicht wusste, mit N. schwanzus longus, N. stechus kaktus, N. nixus minimax, N. romanes eunt domus und M. schwellus penicus aufzufllen...

----------


## Skyreaver

Morgen geht das Semester wieder los und auch noch mit Physik. Alles nicht schn. :-/

----------


## -Julchen-

> Yaaay...
> - okay, ich htte vielleicht die Zeilen leer lassen sollen, anstatt den M. bulbospongiosus und die Nerven des Pl. sacralis, die ich allesamt nicht wusste, mit N. schwanzus longus, N. stechus kaktus, N. nixus minimax, N. romanes eunt domus und M. schwellus penicus aufzufllen...


Das hast du in der PRfung geschrieben????? Wie geil  :hmmm...:  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## Annaly

> Yaaay...
> noch 2 Tage bis zur Wiederholungsprfung, um berhaupt fr den Prpkurs zugelassen zu werden - und soo keine Lust, mich mit Schlundbgen und Plexus auseinanderzusetzen 
> - okay, ich htte vielleicht die Zeilen leer lassen sollen, anstatt den M. bulbospongiosus und die Nerven des Pl. sacralis, die ich allesamt nicht wusste, mit N. schwanzus longus, N. stechus kaktus, N. nixus minimax, N. romanes eunt domus und M. schwellus penicus aufzufllen...


allein dafr htte ich dir schon kreativittspunkte gegeben ;) drcke dir und den andern, die noch mal ran mssen, aber ganz arg die daumen!  :Smilie: 


und skyreaver - auch physik ist irgendwann vorbei  :Smilie:  kopf hoch!!

----------


## Ulixes

danke, Anna!
bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass nicht schnke der prfer ist - er versteht bei seiner heiligen anatomie keinen spa  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Noch 8 Tage bis zur ersten Prfung :Traurig: 

Wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg.

----------


## Gesocks

Ich htte ja nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen wrde: Kack-Chemie!
Neinnein, nicht Chemie ist dreckig, Chemie fr Mediziner ist dreckig! Wie wenig Spa macht es denn bitte, sich damit in einer MC-Klausur auseinanderzusetzen? Affig!

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich kann niemandem deutlich klarmachen, wie unfassbar froh ich am 6.2. sein werde, wenn das Semester endlich, endlich vorbei ist.... Pfh!

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ich htte ja nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen wrde: Kack-Chemie!
> Neinnein, nicht Chemie ist dreckig, Chemie fr Mediziner ist dreckig! Wie wenig Spa macht es denn bitte, sich damit in einer MC-Klausur auseinanderzusetzen? Affig!


Sei mal froh ber MC, ich muss das ganze Zeug rechnen knnen, aber auch das war zu schaffen... :Party:

----------


## lio

> Sei mal froh ber MC, ich muss das ganze Zeug rechnen knnen, aber auch das war zu schaffen...


Ist ja nicht so, als ob man mit MC nicht mehr rechnen msste 
Unsere Chemiker haben die Antwortmglichkeiten noch hbsch umgeformt mit Logarithmen und so, dass es auf keinen Fall zu einfach wird.

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ist ja nicht so, als ob man mit MC nicht mehr rechnen msste 
> Unsere Chemiker haben die Antwortmglichkeiten noch hbsch umgeformt mit Logarithmen und so, dass es auf keinen Fall zu einfach wird.


das klingt ja so richtig nach spass....
ich wnsche viel erfolg! :Top:  das klappt scho!

----------


## Kensington

Habe auch Chemie Klausur nchste Woche :Top:

----------


## Tiara

Mich erwartet Chemie in 1 1/2 Wochen. Das packen wir schon!  :Knuddel:

----------


## LaTraviata

Erster Tag im neuen Jahr wieder Uni und in der Biochemie mal wieder hart rangenommen worden. Bin gespannt, was das wohl fr ein Testatergebnis wird. Betriebener Aufwand und derzeitiges Gefhl decken sich da nicht wirklich  :Keks: ...

Immerhin war der Prpkurs gut, Situs rockt (noch)!

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ich kann niemandem deutlich klarmachen, wie unfassbar froh ich am 6.2. sein werde, wenn das Semester endlich, endlich vorbei ist.... Pfh!


Oh yeah... 10.02. und ich werde mich ins Nirvana trinken, wenn alles gut luft  :Party: !

----------


## SteffiChap

So, es wird Zeit fr mein erstes (glaube ich jedenfalls) Post im Frustthread. In *rechne* 5 1/2 Wochen geht es loooooos: groe Semesterabschlussprfung. Das blde: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich stehe, da wir hier keinerlei Testate oder Klausuren zwischendurch haben. 
Ab 20. Februar haben wir dann Prfwoche: Schriftlich (MC), mndlich und praktisch (weil wir ja auch jetzt schon Arzt spielen drfen)  :Love:  und das alles thematisch ber das ganze Semester.
Wir werden in Modulen unterrichtet, die sich dann immer um ein greres Thema drehen (wochenweise). Eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur bld, dass das erste Semester den Biochemie Stempel aufgedrckt bekommen hat und ich Chemie in der Schule damals (in der 10.Klasse) mit mangelhaft abgeschlossen habe.  ::-oopss: 

Im Moment fhlt es sich in etwa so an:

*Ich lese und lese und lese. Dann gehe ich die Lernziele durch (also den Erwartungshorizont) und wei: NICHTS!!!*  :Wand: 

Ich bin also echt gespannt, wie diese Februar Woche wird und ob ich so mit dem Lernen gut fahre und die stndigen Blackouts vielleicht nichts zu sagen haben.  :Grinnnss!: 

In den Semesterferien begnge ich mich dann mit den ersten 4 Wochen des KPP...pfft, da hab ich so gar keine Lust drauf, aber wat mutt, dat mutt!

Und das Studium ist natrlich trotz der Anstrengungen und verzweifelten Stunden (oder Tage  :Grinnnss!:  ) total toll!!!  :Love:

----------


## Kandra

Wie kann man nur so unglaublich unmotiviert sein und das ne halbe Woche vor dem nchsten Testat?  :kotzen:

----------


## Trianna

@ Kandra

Wann bist du dran??

Ich habe am Montag Chemie.. (geschoben aus dem 1. Semester  :Big Grin:  ) und bin auch eher... sagen wir mal.. lustlos

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> @ Kandra
> 
> Wann bist du dran??
> 
> Ich habe am Montag Chemie.. (geschoben aus dem 1. Semester  ) und bin auch eher... sagen wir mal.. lustlos


bei euch darf man schieben? darf man fragen wo?
wir mssen alles auf einem haufen knnen ::-dance:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> bei euch darf man schieben? darf man fragen wo?
> wir mssen alles auf einem haufen knnen


Das wrde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir sind automatisch zu allen Klausuren angemeldet und drfen wenn eben nur mit Attest fehlen ...

----------


## Kandra

> @ Kandra
> 
> Wann bist du dran??
> 
> Ich habe am Montag Chemie.. (geschoben aus dem 1. Semester  ) und bin auch eher... sagen wir mal.. lustlos


Auch am Montag, 3. Anatomietestat. Bin echt hchst gespannt, wie ich mir den ganzen Kram in den nchsten Tagen noch reinprgeln will ;) 
Chemie bleibt mir ja Gott sei dank erspart.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Wie kann man nur so unglaublich unmotiviert sein und das ne halbe Woche vor dem nchsten Testat?


Genau die Frage stell ich mir auch grad, nur dass es um die zweite Physioklausur am Montag geht.

----------


## Trianna

Ist Human- und Molekularbio.

----------


## Linda.1001

Nur gut, dass Histo und Bio sich thematisch berschneiden, sonst htt ich echt n Problem.  :Woow: 

Termi....nu ja, ich hoffe, dass meine Lateinkenntnisse vom Latinum noch reichen....
Chemie.....rocken wir schon^^

Nur Physik-Prfung liegt mir schwer im Magen....hach ja. Naja,mal sehen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomm nicht den schwer nachzustellenden Elektro-Versuch.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

sorry, falscher Thread ...

----------


## Kandra

Also der Bauchsitus sitzt ja ganz gut, aber beim Becken bewege ich mich auf sehr sehr dnnem Eis..uiuiui

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Also der Bauchsitus sitzt ja ganz gut, aber beim Becken bewege ich mich auf sehr sehr dnnem Eis..uiuiui


ich merke gerade wie gerne ich auch ana im 1ten Sem. htte und nicht einfach Termi....ich fhle mich so bescheuert wenn ich irgendwelche organladen und nerven auswendiglernen muss(als begriff). aber nicht wei was es eig. ist und wo es so wirklich liegt... :keule:

----------


## SteffiChap

Ich komme mir grad sooooooooo doof vor  :Traurig:  ... nur noch 4 Wochen....

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich komme mir grad sooooooooo doof vor  ... nur noch 4 Wochen....


 :Knuddel:  :Keks: 
*mitheul* nur noch 2 Wochen.....komm mir auch gerade doof vor

----------


## maggi90w

> ich merke gerade wie gerne ich auch ana im 1ten Sem. htte und nicht einfach Termi....ich fhle mich so bescheuert wenn ich irgendwelche organladen und nerven auswendiglernen muss(als begriff). aber nicht wei was es eig. ist und wo es so wirklich liegt...


Warte erst mal ab. Ich fand Termi im ersten Semester auch total bescheuert, aber als es dann an die tatschliche Anatomie ging, war es doch ziemlich ntzlich... man kann sich dann schon einiges herleiten ohne es auswendig lernen zu mssen.

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Warte erst mal ab. Ich fand Termi im ersten Semester auch total bescheuert, aber als es dann an die tatschliche Anatomie ging, war es doch ziemlich ntzlich... man kann sich dann schon einiges herleiten ohne es auswendig lernen zu mssen.


Das ist es ja, es ist ntzlich! Genau aus dem Grund finde ich, dass diese zwei Fcher parallel unterrichtet werden sollten!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Linda.1001

Sei froh, dass du noch kein Ana hast mein Lieber. ;) Geniee die frohe Zeit des 'nicht-so-stressig-trockenen' Anatomielernens. Obwohl Ana beim nem guten Dozenten auch sehr interessant sein kann!

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ich komme mir grad sooooooooo doof vor  ... nur noch 4 Wochen....


Alles wird gut - ganz gewiss!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Warum warum warum kann ich mich nicht berwinden zu lernen?

----------


## LaTraviata

... the same here.
Konnte mich gerade aufraffen, Physiologie fr morgen auszuarbeiten. Eigentlich msste ich heute noch richtig was in Anatomie schaffen... in zwei Wochen ist Situs-Testat und das tatschliche Lernen hat noch nicht eingesetzt :-O!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Ich sollte auch mal Physio machen....und Biochemie.....aber Anfang Februar ist doch noch soooo weit weg (nein, ich wei, ist es nicht, aber es fhlt sich so an), bis dahin hab ich schon wieder alle Carbamylphosphatsynthetasen wieder vergessen  :Keks:

----------


## LaTraviata

In Sachen Prokrastination bin ich gerade auch mal wieder up to top  :Grinnnss!: ... uuuund, zwei Wochen sind eine lange Zeit (htte man nicht jetzt noch zwanzigtausend Pflichtveranstaltungen.... das msste ich mir wohl hufiger vor Augen fhren). Kurzlehrbuch und grobe Lektre des Prometheus... muss reichen! Muss ich schaffen  :Grinnnss!: !

Viel Erfolg

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> In Sachen Prokrastination bin ich gerade auch mal wieder up to top ... uuuund, zwei Wochen sind eine lange Zeit (htte man nicht jetzt noch zwanzigtausend Pflichtveranstaltungen.... das msste ich mir wohl hufiger vor Augen fhren). Kurzlehrbuch und grobe Lektre des Prometheus... muss reichen! Muss ich schaffen !
> 
> Viel Erfolg


Ja richtig, man muss ja auch in die Uni gehen, da war ja was....man hat nicht nur zwei Wochen zum Lernen....mist. 
Dir auch viel Erfolg!

----------


## LaTraviata

Merci!
Wo studierst Du denn?

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Erlangen! Und du, wo liegt das Bonbon aus Wurst? Habt ihr dort im 3. Prpkurs?

----------


## LaTraviata

Dat Bonbnchen ist Marburg  :Grinnnss!: ! Und jaaa, das dritte ist hier mit Ana (komplett), Biochemie und Physio ganz gut vollgepackt... aber bald ist es rum!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Wow, heftig! Hier ist das dritte irgendwie das entspannteste - wenn ich berlege, wieviel ich letztes Semester (da war bei uns Prpkurs) gelernt hab im Gegensatz zu jetzt.....naja, wenn alles gut geht, brauchen wir nchstes Jahr um die Zeit zumindest nicht mehr in der Intensitt den Kram, mit dem wir uns jetzt rumschlagen!

----------


## lio

Oh man, ich muss morgen noch ein fnfstndiges Physiopraktikum absitzen Ich wrd ja gern fr die BC-Klausur nchste Woche oder fr das Kopftestat in zwlf Tagen lernen, stattdessen werd ich morgen in irgendwelche Spirometer hyperventilieren und im schlimmsten Fall muss ich auch noch (unvorbereitet) ins Antestat - das ist so eine Zeitverschwendung  :kotzen:

----------


## LaTraviata

> ...naja, wenn alles gut geht, brauchen wir nchstes Jahr um die Zeit zumindest nicht mehr in der Intensitt den Kram, mit dem wir uns jetzt rumschlagen!


Hope the best, prepare for the worst  :hmmm...: ! Aber ja, ich bitte darum, bald in die Klinik einziehen zu drfen, wenn ich auch sagen muss, dass ich beispielsweise BC gar nicht so uninteressant finde. Leider ist einfach viel zu wenig Zeit, sich mit den tatshlcih spannenden Dingen zu beschftigen, wenn es gilt, sich innerhalb von elf Wochen die komplette Anatomie ins Hirn prgeln zu mssen... aber ber Sinn und Unsinn der Vorklinik muss man nicht debattieren, never ending Story  :Keks: ! Zhne hoch, Kopf abbeien!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sorc

Warum kann man sich bei uns nicht krank schreiben lassen? WARUM?!

Nicht schieben, okay, aber bei Klausuren keine Atteste vorzeigen drfen, das ist doch total bescheuert.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Warum kann man sich bei uns nicht krank schreiben lassen? WARUM?!


Na, weil doch "Jeder von Ihnen im Bekanntenkreis zig rzte hat, die einen einfach so krank schreiben"  :Big Grin:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Hope the best, prepare for the worst ! Aber ja, ich bitte darum, bald in die Klinik einziehen zu drfen, wenn ich auch sagen muss, dass ich beispielsweise BC gar nicht so uninteressant finde. Leider ist einfach viel zu wenig Zeit, sich mit den tatshlcih spannenden Dingen zu beschftigen, wenn es gilt, sich innerhalb von elf Wochen die komplette Anatomie ins Hirn prgeln zu mssen... aber ber Sinn und Unsinn der Vorklinik muss man nicht debattieren, never ending Story ! Zhne hoch, Kopf abbeien!


hey, wir hatten immerhin 12 Wochen fr Anatomie :P
Ich finds eigentlich auch nicht schlimm. Ich studier wirklich gerne (ja, ich studier auch gerne Vorklinik ;) ) und es macht mir Spa und ich finds interessant und htte - an und fr sich - auch nichts gegen noch ein paar Semester in dem Stil und mit den Fchern. Aber ich hab einfach sonen Respekt vor der Stoffmenge und denke mir momentan dreimal am Tag (und wenn Biochemie-Vorlesung ist, innerhalb der 2 Stunden auch noch mindestens 5 mal): "Sch****, Physikum." ich hab schon vor einer (von 4) BC-Klausuren das Gefhl, dass mein Kopf voll ist. Wie soll das werden, wenn man alles auf einmal knnen muss??

----------


## leofgyth77

ach, da hat man das gefhl der kopf platzt gleich und immer, wenn man was neues gelernt hat, fllt was raus, was man bereits gelernt hat. aber eigentlich ist alles irgendwo abgespeichert und wenns darauf ankommt, fllt einem das meiste wieder ein (: das wird schon

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> ach, da hat man das gefhl der kopf platzt gleich und immer, wenn man was neues gelernt hat, fllt was raus, was man bereits gelernt hat. aber eigentlich ist alles irgendwo abgespeichert und wenns darauf ankommt, fllt einem das meiste wieder ein (: das wird schon


Na hoffentlich! Aber stimmt, in meinem letzten Anatomietestat mit sehr knackigen Fragen war ich whrend des Testats soooo erstaunt ber mein Gehirn, was das noch aus den letzten Winkeln (iiirgendwann mal iiiirgendwo gelesen...) vorkramen konnte. Und dann war ich fast sauer auf Prof. K., dass er mit sffisantem angedeuteten Lcheln gesagt hat "Dann haben Sie KNAPP bestanden" - dabei wusste ich doch viel mehr, als ich jemals von mir gedacht htte ;)

----------


## LaTraviata

Es gibt so einige neugewonnene Erkenntnisse whrend des Studiums:

I) Eigen- und Fremdwahrnehmung, insbesondere auf das abrufbare Wissen bezogen, knnen monstermig divergieren

II) Irgendwie hat das Hirn mehr Kapazitt, als man der kleinen Murmel ab und an zutraut

III) Der grte Stress kann auch beflgeln

IV) Naturwissenschaften knnen cool sein

V) oder um es mit Charlie Brown zu sagen:" If you grit your teeth an show real determination, you always have a chance!"

----------


## ][truba][

Ahhhh, ich will jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich schreibe Morgen die Physio, welches bei uns das rausprffach ist, und ich kriege nix mehr in den Kopf.
Ich lese und lese, habe mir nix davon gemerkt und irgendwie scheint alles weg.
Dann kann man die nichtmal nachschreiben, das ist echt tzend!

Und fr die Biochemie Klausur nchsten Samstag fehlt mir noch so ein Haufen Stoff das ich da wohl auch noch ordentlich Zeit reinstecken muss um da an die 60% zu kommen!

Dreck hier!
Schnen Abend noch! 
Ich geh sinnloser Weise noch was lesen!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Viel Glck bei Physio morgen, truba!

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> IV) Naturwissenschaften knnen cool sein


Stimmt, das war auch eine meiner grten Erkenntnisse  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

So, scheiss Klausur geschrieben und rel. zufrieden. Da Physio bei uns als das schwerste Fach gilt, ich 72,5% gekreuzt haben drfte und somit im 4. Semester nur noch 47,5% brauch um den PhysioSchein zu bekommen kann ich mich ja jetzt entspannt meinem persnlichen Schwierigkeitsfach Biochemie widmen! 

Dann knnen die Ferien kommen!
Euch noch nen schnes Wochenende!
MfG Thomas

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

So eine Hur**sch*****!!!  Am Dienstag ist Chemiepraktikum am Mittwoch Physik, es stehen 4 Klausuren aus fr die noch einiges getan werden muss und ich liege mit 39 Fieber rum.... :grrrr....: 
Wie zum Teufel soll man das etz alles bewltigen?? Und fehlen darf man bei uns auch net!
So ich geh etz mal und hocke mich mit ner Ladung Grippostad an den Schreibtisch!  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

gute besserung! so bld es sich anhrt, aber mach nicht zu viel, sondern schau, dass du viel schlaf bekommst und dich auskurierst! dann klappts auch mit dem lernen wieder besser (: wird schon alles werden, und wenn man mal in die nachklausur muss, dann ist das gar kein weltuntergang.

----------


## Linda.1001

Gute Besserung auch von mir!  :Keks:  brigens: gegen das Fieber hat neulich bei mir Ingwer sehr gut geholfen...probiers mal im Tee zu lsen (ok, klingt irgendwie bld, hilft aber gut). 

Lg & viel Erfolg fr die Klausuren

Linda
(selbst im Physik- und Bio-Klausurstress  :Knuddel: )

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> gute besserung! so bld es sich anhrt, aber mach nicht zu viel, sondern schau, dass du viel schlaf bekommst und dich auskurierst! dann klappts auch mit dem lernen wieder besser (: wird schon alles werden, und wenn man mal in die nachklausur muss, dann ist das gar kein weltuntergang.


Nachklausur steht net zur Debatte! Das klappt auch so!

und danke  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Gute Besserung auch von mir!  brigens: gegen das Fieber hat neulich bei mir Ingwer sehr gut geholfen...probiers mal im Tee zu lsen (ok, klingt irgendwie bld, hilft aber gut). 
> 
> Lg & viel Erfolg fr die Klausuren
> 
> Linda
> (selbst im Physik- und Bio-Klausurstress )


Bld, dass heute Sonntag ist! ^^

Viel Erfolg bei deinen Klausuren!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## coeur

Welcher Thread knnte besser fr meinen ersten Post hier geeignet sein als: Danke medi-learn, dass du mich vom Bio/Physik lernen abhltst.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Gesocks

Kein Wort vom Befreiung-ausstellenden AOK-Typ gepaart mit astronomischer Dummheit, den Zettel nie gelesen zu haben - 6 Jahre zum mindestens dreifachen Preis krankenversichert. Yeeha! Hrhr. Verdammte *******.

----------


## lio

> Kein Wort vom Befreiung-ausstellenden AOK-Typ gepaart mit astronomischer Dummheit, den Zettel nie gelesen zu haben - 6 Jahre zum mindestens dreifachen Preis krankenversichert. Yeeha! Hrhr. Verdammte *******.


Hast du dich _versehentlich_ privatversichert oder wie?

----------


## Kandra

Ach das kenn ich...hab damals nicht gerafft, dass der Gang in die Privatversicherung fr IMMER und jedes Studium ist und nicht nur fr das erste. Gut konnte damals ja auch noch keiner wissen, dass ich jetzt noch Medizin dran hnge. So arbeite ich nun eben fr meine Krankenversicherung  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

kann man das nicht innerhalb einer gewissen frist kndigen? oder sonst irgendwas machen?

----------


## lio

> kann man das nicht innerhalb einer gewissen frist kndigen? oder sonst irgendwas machen?


Drei Monate nach Erstimmatrikulation verstreichen alle Fristen, danach gibt's kein Zurck mehr (in beide Richtungen).

----------


## ][truba][

Noch 7 Stunden und ich schreib Biochemie.
Man man, das geht mit Sicherheit nicht gut aus.

Ich kann ja auch nicht immer Glck haben!
Aber ich wrds mir doch wnschen aber ich fhl mich wirklich unvorbereitet.  :Frown:

----------


## Gast09012019

Wird schon! Zwischen ungefhlt fhlen und unvorbereitet sein liegen Welten ;)

----------


## LaTraviata

Rien ne va plus...
Ich muss schon reflektorisch wrgen, wenn ich nur an Donnerstag denke! Oh maaaaan ... wenn doch nur endlich Ferien wren!

----------


## Gesocks

> Hast du dich _versehentlich_ privatversichert oder wie?


Nope, privat versichert war ich schon vorher; nur bin ich jetzt auf Dauer des Studiums von der Versicherungspflicht befreit. Rckweg gibt's nicht.

Am Montag fang ich an mir Frusttermine zu sammeln.

----------


## endzeit

diese sch**** Fusohle!!!!!!!

----------


## coeur

> diese sch**** Fusohle!!!!!!!


Fu und Hand waren meine absoluten Lieblinsthemen.  :Love:  Nicht!  :Grinnnss!:  Kommt bei euch in Essen das Knochen/Gelenke/Bnder-Testat noch? Viel Erfolg!

Ich sollte eigentlich ins Bett, um morgen aufzustehen und zur Abwechslung mal zu lernen, tdeld ...

----------


## endzeit

danke!
also mit der hand hab ich mich mittlerweile ganz gut arrangiert. hab da ab und an geprppt, wenn's mir am Oberarm zu langweilig wurde. aber fu? Hlle  :Big Grin: 
das Knochen/gelenke/bnder Testat hatten wir ganz zu beginn des Semesters  :Smilie:  nach..ich glaube 4 Wochen. schon da mochte ich den fu nicht^^

----------


## coeur

Ach, dann habt ihr jetzt schon wieder Ana mit Muskeln und Leitungsbahnen? Zum Glck bleib ich damit bis zum 3. Semester verschont.  ::-oopss:

----------


## endzeit

ja, genau. also die osteoklausur am Anfang war Vorraussetzung, um am prpkurs teilnehmen zu knnen, der sich dann direkt angeschlossen hat. und dann sind jetzt ca. alle 4 Wochen Testate. das erste, Rumpf, haben wir hinter uns und am Dienstag stehen Extremitten an..dann kommen spter noch ganz normal situs 1,2 und kopftestat.
das heit ihr prppt dann auch erst im 3.? was macht ihr denn dann grad? nawis?

----------


## coeur

Ach, krass, ihr habt ja fast nur Ana im 1., wie sich das von Uni zu Uni unterscheidet ...
Wir hatten am Anfang des Semesters Termi, dann Knochen/Bnder/Gelenke und kurz nach Weihnachten Histo I. bernchste Woche Bio- und Physik-Klausur ( ::-oopss: ), in den Semesterferien Chemie-Blockpraktikum und am Ende der Semesterferien Chemie-Klausur, an die sich nahtlose die Neuroana-Eingangsklausur frs zweite anschliet. Es lebe die Vorklinik.  :Love: 

edit: Genau, bei uns ist das 3. Physio, BC und Prpkurs.

----------


## endzeit

aaah okay. ja, ist echt krass, wie unterschiedlich das ist..
so hnlich siehts bei uns auch aus. also histo I hatten wir direkt nach den Ferien. und nchste Woche wird der Horror, Dienstag termi und extremittentestat, Mittwoch bio, Donnerstag Physik. wenn ich das berlebt habe...halleluja  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ach, krass, ihr habt ja fast nur Ana im 1., wie sich das von Uni zu Uni unterscheidet ...
> Wir hatten am Anfang des Semesters Termi, dann Knochen/Bnder/Gelenke und kurz nach Weihnachten Histo I. bernchste Woche Bio- und Physik-Klausur (), in den Semesterferien Chemie-Blockpraktikum und am Ende der Semesterferien Chemie-Klausur, an die sich nahtlose die Neuroana-Eingangsklausur frs zweite anschliet. Es lebe die Vorklinik. 
> 
> edit: Genau, bei uns ist das 3. Physio, BC und Prpkurs.


Wie asozial das mit den Ferien...man kannst auch bertreiben. Naja dafr haben wir im ersten gar kein Ana.....
und eigentlich nur Chemie, Bio, Physik (nat. alles mit Praktika), Termi, Berufsfelderkundung (ist ein Sitzschein...) und mssten in die Innenstadt zu Histo, was dann nachm Praktikum eh keiner mehr macht.
Chemie und Bio in zwei Teilen geschrieben, die sersten eig. ganz chillig, aber ab dem 6ten Feb. wirds auch assi...Termi, Bio, Chemie  und Physik in einer verdammten Woche... :Wand:  aber es luft ja immer irgendwie  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Party: 

Und ich muss sagen, ich htte sehr gerne Ana, weil bisher hab ich eher das Gefhl, dass ich wieder in der Schule bin, als dass ich Medizin studiere.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Keithguard

> Wie asozial das mit den Ferien...man kannst auch bertreiben. Naja dafr haben wir im ersten gar kein Ana.....
> und eigentlich nur Chemie, Bio, Physik (nat. alles mit Praktika), Termi, Berufsfelderkundung (ist ein Sitzschein...) und mssten in die Innenstadt zu Histo, was dann nachm Praktikum eh keiner mehr macht.
> Chemie und Bio in zwei Teilen geschrieben, die sersten eig. ganz chillig, aber ab dem 6ten Feb. wirds auch assi...Termi, Bio, Chemie  und Physik in einer verdammten Woche... aber es luft ja immer irgendwie 
> 
> Und ich muss sagen, ich htte sehr gerne Ana, weil bisher hab ich eher das Gefhl, dass ich wieder in der Schule bin, als dass ich Medizin studiere.



Wrzburg Erstsemester?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> Und ich muss sagen, ich htte sehr gerne Ana, weil bisher hab ich eher das Gefhl, dass ich wieder in der Schule bin, als dass ich Medizin studiere.


Und ich htte lieber kein Ana  :hmmm...:  Wir haben im ersten Sester nur Ana und Histo. Und Ana ist nur stupides Auswendiglernen, da gibt es nichts zu verstehen. (Termi und Berufsfelderkundung in den ersten Wochen schnell hinter uns gebracht.)

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Wrzburg Erstsemester?


pschhhhhhhttttttttttt!!!! net so laut!  :Beamen:

----------


## Stephan0815

Dafr wird dein nchstes Semester das chilligste in der Vorklinik. 
Und sehne dich mal ned allzusehr nach dem Prpsemester, das wird das hrteste und du wirst sehr froh sein, wenns vorbei ist. Danach gibts die ersten Ferien ohne nen Eingangstestat/ -klausur... lang, lang ists her... war trotzdem ne geile Zeit. ^^

----------


## lio

Schei* Hirnnerven  :kotzen: 
(Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich das dritte Mal in Folge - als Einzige an meinem Tisch - Embryofragen bekomme?)

----------


## endzeit

also auch, wenn es super stressig und anstrengend ist und ich Panik wie sonstwas hab vor dem Testat, muss ich sagen: ich mag ana...ist so eine der Sachen, die mich bei Laune halten bei dem ganzen bio, Physik und chemiekram^^ neben histo, was ich wider erwarten super spannend fand, nachdem ich mich mal gezwungen hatte zu lernen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Ich mag nicht mehr  :Frown:  Der Stoff frs vierte Testat ist mengenmig Testat 1-3 zusammen...glaub da knnte ich noch 5 Wochen lernen und wrde das nicht alles knnen...hoffentlich geht das gut nchste Woche.

----------


## Gesocks

Eine Woche entspannt lfflern, dann Klausur, dann nix mehr!

----------


## coeur

Wahnsinn, wie frh man anfangen kann zu lernen, um dann trotzdem eine Woche vor Klausuren festgestellt, dass man sich total verkalkuliert hat und so gut wie nichts kann. Maximale Lernfrustration.  :dagegen: 

edit: Und BRIGENS, eine Klatsche fr die Psychologen hier am Institut. Reichen BFE und pausenlose Praktika, die einem die Prfungsvorbereitung zerstckeln, nicht? Meinen Lernfreitag fr Bio ruiniere ich mir am allerliebsten noch mit der ganztgigen Hospitation und dem anschlieend zu verfassenden dreiseitigen Bericht.  :Love:  rsche da!!

----------


## Annaly

naja, deine hospitation httest du ja auch "intelligenter" legen knnen ;) und sei froh, dass die psycho ins 1. semester gelegt haben (auerdem sinds doch wirklich nur 2 termine pro woche), wir hatten 2 wochen weniger semesterferien, weil es nirgends platz gefunden htte... das wird schon, bio ist jetzt echt kein hexenwerk und bis physik ist ja auch noch ein bisschen mehr zeit.   :Knuddel:

----------


## coeur

Intelligenter wre es definitiv gewesen, sie frher zu machen, ebenso wie das KPP.  ::-oopss: 
Und mit Bio hast du Recht, das luft auf jeden Fall; nur bei Physik sehe ich im Moment leider etwas schwarz ... Naja, wird schon. Die zwei Wochen weniger Semesterferien gleichen wir ja zum Glck mit dem Ch.-Pr. aus.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> Ich mag nicht mehr  Der Stoff frs vierte Testat ist mengenmig Testat 1-3 zusammen...glaub da knnte ich noch 5 Wochen lernen und wrde das nicht alles knnen...hoffentlich geht das gut nchste Woche.


Was steht denn bei dir noch aus? Kopf? Neuroana macht ihr doch erst im zweiten Semester, oder hat sich mit dem Waschke gendert?

Gott, ich war schon lang nimmer so aufgeregt. Hab morgen Kopftestat, wollte grad nochmal alles durchgehen und kann nichts mehr  :grrrr....:

----------


## LaTraviata

Lio, gedrckte Daumen fr morgen! Alles wird gut. Ging mir vor Kopf-Hals auch so, hat geklappt! In diesem Sinne: toi toi toi!

----------


## krisenherd

Hm, ich fand irgendwie Bewegungsapparat am schlimmsten. Vor Kopf-Hals hab ich mich relativ gut gefhlt.
Und Situs am Freitag... hmm, eigentlich halt ich Situs fr machbar, aber ich hab halt erst am Samstag damit angefangen... das wird ein ganz enges Hschen mit viel Mut zur Lcke...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

> Was steht denn bei dir noch aus? Kopf? Neuroana macht ihr doch erst im zweiten Semester, oder hat sich mit dem Waschke gendert?
> 
> Gott, ich war schon lang nimmer so aufgeregt. Hab morgen Kopftestat, wollte grad nochmal alles durchgehen und kann nichts mehr


Kompletter Kopf mit Knochen, Muskeln, Hirnnerven, Auge, Ohr, Nase etc pp, Topographie Untere Extremitt, Topographie Obere Extremitt jeweils nochmal mit den Muskeln mit U,A,F,I. Gut, ist fraglich ob die Muskeln wirklich nochmal so genau abgefragt werden, aber deswegen durchfallen wre auch doof. Muss man sich also auch nochmal anschauen. 
Morgen erstmal Histo-Prfung, Anatomie fllt uns ja noch nicht genug aus, knnten ja noch irgendwo Freizeit versteckt haben  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kajsa

In Biochemie II zwei Punkte zu wenig.  :kotzen:

----------


## Kensington

> In Biochemie II zwei Punkte zu wenig.


Oh nein.  :Hh?:

----------


## coeur

> In Biochemie II zwei Punkte zu wenig.


Total rgerlich ... Tut mir Leid fr dich.  :Frown:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Hm, ich fand irgendwie Bewegungsapparat am schlimmsten. Vor Kopf-Hals hab ich mich relativ gut gefhlt.
> Und Situs am Freitag... hmm, eigentlich halt ich Situs fr machbar, aber ich hab halt erst am Samstag damit angefangen... das wird ein ganz enges Hschen mit viel Mut zur Lcke...


Hoffe, bei Dir hat es gereicht! Bei uns stand leider der Chief himself dann am Tisch... hat bei mir nicht gereicht. Habe mich aber auch so ins Bockshorn jagen lassen... doof! Nchste Woche auf ein Neues...:-/ Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun!

----------


## krisenherd

> Hoffe, bei Dir hat es gereicht! Bei uns stand leider der Chief himself dann am Tisch... hat bei mir nicht gereicht. Habe mich aber auch so ins Bockshorn jagen lassen... doof! Nchste Woche auf ein Neues...:-/ Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun!


Ja, es hat gereicht, trotzdem durfte ich mir nach der Prfung noch nen Spruch anhren. O-Ton: "Sie mssen wirklich aufpassen und noch einiges tun, wegen der Klausur." Na ja, mir wars echt egal, hauptsache bestanden. Und eigentlich fand ich mich auch gar nicht so schlecht, hab zwischendruch nur einmal kurz aufm Schlauch gestanden...

So, heute mal den ganzen Tag gechillt und gecoucht und morgen werde ich mich dann mal um Physio kmmern. Den Anatomieteil in der Klausur lass ich einfach mal auf mich zukommen.  :hmmm...: 

Dir drck ich dann mal nchste Woche Freitag den Daumen, damit dann abends auch richtig gefeiert werden kann.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kajsa

Weder bin ich faul noch beklage ich mich schnell, aber Biochemie ist wirklich der Hammer. Massig Zeit investiert, Vorlesungsmitschriften, Medilearn-Hefte und Duale Reihe durchgearbeitet, professionellen Nachhilfekurs gemacht und trotzdem durchgefallen. Was ist denn sonst noch ntig, etwa den Lffler auswendig lernen?

----------


## Gesocks

Wie hoch sind bei euch denn die Durchfallquoten in Biochemie so?
Hamburg scheint mir zwar, auch was ich von Ex-Mitschlern mitbekomme (Leipzig, Kiel, Rostock), sowieso sehr human mit seinen Medizinstudenten umzugehen. Aber in BC ist bei uns von Bestehensquoten um mindestens 90 % die Rede... Vielleicht gilt das nur fr die Erstsemesterklausur, das wei ich nicht genau.

----------


## LaTraviata

Unsere Klopperklausur kommt erst im IV Semester... bisher mag ich die BC'ler noch sehr gerne! Zumindest ihr Modell aus dem dritten Semester mit den Testaten und der Klausurregelung (wenn stets >75% keine Abschlussklausur) kann ich nur gutheien!

----------


## Kandra

Man sollte ja meinen, dass es mglich ist, sich fr die letzten ca. 10 mglichen Lern-Stunden vor dem letzten Anatomietestat auch nur ein klitzekleines bisschen zu motivieren...aber nein -.-

----------


## Miss_H

> Man sollte ja meinen, dass es mglich ist, sich fr die letzten ca. 10 mglichen Lern-Stunden vor dem letzten Anatomietestat auch nur ein klitzekleines bisschen zu motivieren...aber nein -.-


Geht mir genau so. Ist einfach zu viel um alles zu knnen (ist ja grundstzlich so, dass man nie alles kann, aber diesmal ist die Chance etwas nicht zu knnen sehr gro.)

----------


## krisenherd

> Man sollte ja meinen, dass es mglich ist, sich fr die letzten ca. 10 mglichen Lern-Stunden vor dem letzten Anatomietestat auch nur ein klitzekleines bisschen zu motivieren...aber nein -.-


Ja, das ist sau schwer! Mein ich ernst. Ich kann mich gerade nicht wirklich motivieren Physio zu lernen, nachdem ich Freitag mein letztes Anatomietestat bestanden habe.

Aber um dich evtl. zu motivieren: Ich hab mir Donnerstag vor dem Anatomietestat noch ein paar Sachen angeguckt, sogar mehr oder weniger neue Dinge, und htte ich das nicht getan, wre ich sowas von durchgefallen... mein Prof. hat mich tatschlich mehrere Sachen von dem gefragt, was ich ursprnglich als Lcke lassen wollte und mir dann doch noch zumindest grob angeguckt hab. Also, hinsetzen und einfach machen, dann wird das schon!  :hmmm...:  Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall. Und Glck, das gehrt ja immer irgendwie dazu.

----------


## LaTraviata

The same here... bruchte morgens bereits ne Hebebhne fr Aktion "Aufstehen"... man man man. So unmotiviert und platt war ich lange nimmer... verflixtes drittes  :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## Kandra

> Geht mir genau so. Ist einfach zu viel um alles zu knnen (ist ja grundstzlich so, dass man nie alles kann, aber diesmal ist die Chance etwas nicht zu knnen sehr gro.)


Ja, das wird ein Spa morgen...so sehr auf Lcke hab ich glaube ich noch nie lernen mssen. Hoffe nur, dass ich nicht die falschen Lcken habe ^^ Wenigstens sind wir morgen frh gleich dran, dann hab ichs schnell hinter mir. 

@krisenherd: ja ich will heute eigentlich einfach alles noch einmal durchlesen um nochmal alles gehrt zu haben. Aber die berwindung mich hinzusetzen ist soo gro heute, hoffe ich werd bald fertig, damit ich wenigstens noch ein paar freie Stunden habe bevor ich ins Bett gehe. Glck ist immer dabei, aber das hab ich letztes Mal schon etwas ausgereizt als sie voll in meine Lcke (das Becken *hust*) geprft hat ^^ 
Dir viel Erfolg bei Physio  :Smilie:

----------


## coeur

Ich schreib morgen Bio und das ist ja an sich nicht so das Ding, htte alle Altklausuren mit bald 100 % bestanden, hab aber halt nur Zyto und Genetik gescheit gelernt. Mibi hab ich nur einmal durchgelesen und Para und Embryo kann ich nur die Fragen aus den Altklausuren. Bin komischerweise vollkommen entspannt und seh's irgendwie nicht ein, jetzt noch was zu tun. Hoffentlich ist das klug und es passt morgen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tiara

Bin heute auch extrem unmotiviert und faul. Hab mich erst um halb drei aus dem Bett gekugelt und sitze nun ber Sozio.  :kotzen: 
Hoffe die Klausur am Mittwoch wird nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber bei denen wei man nie... -.-
Wnsche Euch noch weiterhin viel Erfolg!

----------


## LaTraviata

Wir haben uns damals glcklicherweise vorher genau die Altklausuren reingefahren, die dann auch 1:1 drankam  :Grinnnss!: ... in diesem Sinne: nix Skript, Reader oder wie auch immer diese Pamphlete bei den Sozios heien, sondern wirklich Altfragen lernen. Wir haben meiner Meinung nach die entwendeten bei unserer bekannten Altklausuren-Plattform eingestellt. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Tiara

Danke fr den Tipp! Habe mir die letzten Tage ja wirklich die Mhe gemacht und dieses giftgrne Etwas von Reader zusammenzufassen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strodti

Und? Gehts dir noch gut?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Irre!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SteffiChap

Ich kann nicht meeeehrrrrr  :keule:  ...nur noch zwei Wochen...wie soll ich nur? ... das kann doch nicht? .... htte ich besser? .... waaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wand:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich kann nicht meeeehrrrrr  ...nur noch zwei Wochen...wie soll ich nur? ... das kann doch nicht? .... htte ich besser? .... waaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dooooch, doch, du kannst Steffi, ich habs ja auch gekonnt, ergo kannst du umso mehr.  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh: 

Hau rein, das Gefhl danach, wenn man die Klausuren weg hat ist einfach geeeeenial!

----------


## Strodti

Meinte eigentlich Tiara nach deutlich zu langer Beschftigung mit Mu eller.

----------


## krisenherd

> Danke fr den Tipp! Habe mir die letzten Tage ja wirklich die Mhe gemacht und dieses giftgrne Etwas von Reader zusammenzufassen.


Bist du verrckt? :Woow: 
Ich glaub, das mit dem Reader verkompliziert die ganze Sache eher... Altfragen und wenn du 100 %-ig sicher gehen willst, liest du dir die paar Folien aus den Seminaren durch, die sie normalerweise hochgestellt haben. Der Rest ist mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu lsen und das, was man damit nicht lsen kann, sollte man auswrfeln.
Das macht brigens sehr viel Spa, wenn der Mueller das sieht, dass man wrfelt.  :Big Grin:  Probiers mal aus... :P

----------


## coeur

Hui, Bioklausur war im Vergleich zu den Altklausuren gar nicht mal so ohne, hab aber mit ziemlich groer Sicherheit bestanden: Mindestens 24 von 30 Fragen drften richtig sein ... Trotzdem irgendwie frustrierend, wenn man vorher immer so > 95 % gekreuzt hat. Weiter geht's mit Physik: Wie soll das nur enden?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Tiara

Hehe. War stellenweie wirklich am Verzweifeln, als ich diesen dicken Schinken gelesen habe. Das Ding sollte echt verbannt werden. -.- Werde mich nun hauptschlich auf die Folien seiner Anhnger konzentrieren und auf das Beste hoffen.  :Big Grin: 
Wir sind dieses Jahr wohl der erste Jahrgang, der die Klausur in Form von e-Klausuren schreiben darf. Woah  :Woow:

----------


## sun.flower

> Hui, Bioklausur war im Vergleich zu den Altklausuren gar nicht mal so ohne, hab aber mit ziemlich groer Sicherheit bestanden: Mindestens 24 von 30 Fragen drften richtig sein ... Trotzdem irgendwie frustrierend, wenn man vorher immer so > 95 % gekreuzt hat. Weiter geht's mit Physik: Wie soll das nur enden?


eeeeeegal, hauptsache bestanden!! Das interessiert doch echt niemanden wie du an den Schein gekommen bist  :hmmm...:  Hauptsache du hast das Ding in der Hand, und damit meinen herzlichen Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wie das nur enden soll? - Das Ende ist gut.. ist es noch nicht gut, dann ist es noch nicht das Ende  :Big Grin:  Hau rein und viel Erfolg!  :Top:

----------


## Kandra

Anatomie bestanden  :Smilie:  Heute waren die Prfer auch alle sehr gndig. Knnte daran gelegen haben, dass in dem Raum ca. 0C herrschten und alle nach Hause wollten ;)

----------


## coeur

> eeeeeegal, hauptsache bestanden!! Das interessiert doch echt niemanden wie du an den Schein gekommen bist  Hauptsache du hast das Ding in der Hand, und damit meinen herzlichen Glckwunsch!! 
> 
> Wie das nur enden soll? - Das Ende ist gut.. ist es noch nicht gut, dann ist es noch nicht das Ende  Hau rein und viel Erfolg!


Haha, gute Einstellung - danke dir!  :Grinnnss!:  Hab vorhin nochmal mit der Musterlsung abgeglichen und auf jeden Fall bestanden, wuhu!

Und herzlichen Glckwunsch, Kandra!  :Party:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Hehe. War stellenweie wirklich am Verzweifeln, als ich diesen dicken Schinken gelesen habe. Das Ding sollte echt verbannt werden. -.-


Wenn es weiterhin so kalt bleiben sollte, hast Du wenigstens was zum Heizen  :Grinnnss!: . Habe das Ding nie gekauft, weil ich es als unsinnig erachtet habe... das waren mindestens 8 Bier, die mir das erste und zweite Semester bedeutend verschnert haben  :Party: !

----------


## LaTraviata

Anastomosen, Venen, Lymphdrainage... brks!

----------


## krisenherd

Yeah, um 16 Uhr heits: Quizzen bis der Arzt kommt... 50 Minuten fr 30 Physiofragen, 50 Minuten fr 30 Anatomiefragen. Anatomie gar nicht mehr vorbereitet und mein Testatwissen ist irgendwie auch schon wieder futsch. Und Physio 4 Tage vorbereitet, bei Examenonline kreuz ich so 60 %, aber wenn man sich die Altklausuren der bekloppten Physiologen hier anguckt, finde ich die Fragen bei Thieme, also die Physikumsfragen, deutlich einfacher... hach, das wird ein Spa.
Ich seh mich schon frhlich die Jeopardy-Melodie vor mich hinpfeifend ein ums andere Mal ratenderweise Kreuzchen setzen... pfff... aber hey, ich mag Glckspiele.  :Keks:

----------


## Strodti

Ich wnsche euch viel Glck und Erfolg!

----------


## krisenherd

Hm, das lief dann auch eher suboptimal... wenn ich nicht perverses Rateglck hatte, drfte ich sowohl durch Physio, als auch durch Anatomie gerasselt sein... Physio war eigentlich sogar einigermaen machbar, aber irgendwie hatte ich bei den entscheidenden Fragen dann doch eher ein Brett vorm Kopf... verdammt...

----------


## Zeolith

Wunderbar... mit 2 Punkten zu wenig am Bio-Schein vorbeigerasselt... :kotzen: 
In 1 1/2 Wochen der zweite Versuch, ich hoffe mal das die Wiederholungsklausur nicht zu 90% aus Genetik besteht. So wie die erste.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Hm, das lief dann auch eher suboptimal... wenn ich nicht perverses Rateglck hatte, drfte ich sowohl durch Physio, als auch durch Anatomie gerasselt sein... Physio war eigentlich sogar einigermaen machbar, aber irgendwie hatte ich bei den entscheidenden Fragen dann doch eher ein Brett vorm Kopf... verdammt...


Habe ja nun gar nichts gemacht und habe dementsprechend ein Exempel statuiert, wie weit man mit Null Vorbereitung kommt. Bin gespannt auf die Auswertung, aber alleine dieses zweistndige vor dem Bildschirm hocken, hat mich fix und fertig gemacht. Die Konzentration war nach  bzw. schon whrend Physio (damit hatte ich angefangen) nicht mehr vorhanden...

Und Ana... ich sag' mal Schikane!  :Keks:

----------


## coeur

Einmal physikalische Daumen fr mich drcken, bitte.  ::-oopss:

----------


## SineNomine

Biochemie, Makroanatomie, Physio 1 absolviert.

Und yessers, ich bin jetzt einfach nur froh, ne Weile kein Lehrbuch zu sehen ^^

----------


## MisterXYZ

Hab heute den Knaller erlebt. Musste heute eigentlich Physik schreiben. Mache mich also auf dem Weg zur Klausur.... und was ist? Kein Strom! Wurde erst um eine Stunde verschoben mit der Hoffnung das wird noch was, dann aber endgltig auf unbestimmt verschoben:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rubr...ument_43993019

Eigentlich strt mich sowas ja nicht, wollte aber endlich das Semester abschlieen und mir eins, fnf, acht Bier gnnen  :Frown: . Nun darf ich wohl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder Freitag oder oder... ran.

----------


## Tiara

Ach deswegen funzt k-med nicht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MisterXYZ

Das o2 Netz in Gieen geht aktuell auch nicht, hat bei o2 wohl gebrannt (kein Scherz). Hab das Gefhl die Schalten die Stadt gerade ab... also wenn ihr nichts mehr von mir hrt, wisst ihr Bescheid!

----------


## kkitty

Einige der Ampeln sind ja auch ausgefallen... Ganz Gieen ist lahmgelegt  :hmmm...: 

Frage mich, was machen die Studenten, die am Donnerstag oder Freitag nicht mehr da sind? Man kann ja z.B. Urlaub gebucht haben usw.

Cool fr euch wre doch, wenn sie es wie in Stuttgart machen... alle bestanden.

----------


## Gast09012019

Wieso tue ich mir das alles eigentlich an??? Physikum ist so ein Bullshit ;)

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich finde nichts schlimmer, als dieses doofe Thema "Niere" in Physio... heute schlecht gekreuzt und irgendwie habe ich gerade mal wieder Schiss vor der Klausur... man man man!

----------


## coeur

Chemiepraktikum nervt und das nach gerade einem Tag. Mist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Cool fr euch wre doch, wenn sie es wie in Stuttgart machen... alle bestanden.


Wrde ich mich nicht beschweren  :Big Grin:

----------


## epeline

> Hab heute den Knaller erlebt. Musste heute eigentlich Physik schreiben. Mache mich also auf dem Weg zur Klausur.... und was ist? Kein Strom! Wurde erst um eine Stunde verschoben mit der Hoffnung das wird noch was, dann aber endgltig auf unbestimmt verschoben:
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rubr...ument_43993019
> 
> Eigentlich strt mich sowas ja nicht, wollte aber endlich das Semester abschlieen und mir eins, fnf, acht Bier gnnen . Nun darf ich wohl Mittwoch oder Donnerstag oder Freitag oder oder... ran.





> Ach deswegen funzt k-med nicht.





> Das o2 Netz in Gieen geht aktuell auch nicht, hat bei o2 wohl gebrannt (kein Scherz). Hab das Gefhl die Schalten die Stadt gerade ab... also wenn ihr nichts mehr von mir hrt, wisst ihr Bescheid!





> Einige der Ampeln sind ja auch ausgefallen... Ganz Gieen ist lahmgelegt 
> 
> Frage mich, was machen die Studenten, die am Donnerstag oder Freitag nicht mehr da sind? Man kann ja z.B. Urlaub gebucht haben usw.
> 
> Cool fr euch wre doch, wenn sie es wie in Stuttgart machen... alle bestanden.


also im internet stand was vom austritt giftiger gase auf dem nawi-campus

irgendwie mussten zwei feuerwehrbesatzungen den komplex erst sichern, bevor die techniker den mega-anschluss reparieren konnten.
das hrz war down...somit auch der uni-server un ddas chemie-gebude...

----------


## kkitty

> Wrde ich mich nicht beschweren


Kann ich mir denken  :hmmm...:

----------


## little_lunatic

ich hasse chemie. ich hasse chemie. ich hasse chemie. aaaaaaaaaaaaah!
ich finde es so eine frechheit eine derart besch!ssene Vorlesung zu halten und dann auch noch derart fiese Klausuren zu verlangen und sich auch noch zu fragen warum jedes Jahr gerade durch dieses Fach soviele durchfallen. WTF?!
Wenn nichtmal Chemiker die Fragen beantworten knnen sollte man sich vielleicht mal fragen was man da berhaupt macht, verdammte Axt. Das ist einfach nur fies! Ich frag mich ernsthaft ob ich berhaupt zu der Klausur nchste Woche hingehe oder gleich zur Nachklausur. Und nicht, dass die einfacher wre damit noch ein paar Leute durchkommen, nein, die ist noch schwieriger. Ich zahl knappe 300 euro pro Semester - was fr meine Verhltnisse viel Geld ist - und ganz ehrlich, da verlange ich, dass man zumindest eine brauchbare Vorlesung zustande bringt die der Klausur angemessen ist und nicht so ein  Durcheinander! Ungeordnet, unbersichtlich, zu viel Input pro Satz. Tut mir leid, bis zur letzten Zeile vollgestopfte Folien mit 3 verschiedenen Schriftfarben und 90% Fettdruck die im Prinzip eine Aneinanderreihung von zusammenhanglosen Aussagen mit mglichst vielen Fachausdrcken und noch 5 Ausnahmen in Klammern sind nicht hilfreich! Besonders nicht, wenn immer wieder (griechische) Buchstaben fehlen, die fr das Verstndnis notwendig wren. 
Okay, man kann und muss ja selbst lernen mit Bchern und co.... wenn da nicht dieses viel zu zeitaufwenige Praktikum wre. Ja, einige Versuche sind sicherlich sinnvoll aber ganz ehrlich... wenn ich mich in 4 Richtungen umdrehe und frage was wir hier eigentlich machen und mir keiner die Frage beantworten kann hab ich so meine Zweifel an der Effektivitt. Und knappe 300 bis 500 Seiten Skript mit zum groteil Fragen die man ausfllen muss, die nichts mit der Klausur zu tun haben - fraglich sinnvoll....

Also wieder die Nase in Altklausuren, Skript, Bcher und 164 auswenig zu lernenden Verbindungen und feststellen dass ich kein Wort davon verstehe. Yeah.... Kann nur besser werden.

----------


## studi2010

zur vorlesung wrd ich nach dem ersten mal auch gar nicht mehr hingehen, ist reine zeitvergeudung, da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu.
 die praktikumsfragen haben sich seit jahren nicht gendert, die kann man notfalls von alten scripten bernehmen, auerdem interessiert sich doch im grunde eh keine sau dafr und die scripte werden so oder so unterschrieben. einfach den zeek schnappen und durcharbeiten notfalls den nachhilfekurs beim griechen besuchen, dann ne woche altklausurragen kreuzen, dann kann man die klausur auch problemlos bewltigen.
abgesehen davon wird die eh jahr fr jahr runtergesetzt, du musst also ,,lediglich" eine leistung abliefern, die 20% unter der durchschnittlichen liegt, und die ist ohnehin sehr gering.

der beste tipp fr die vorklinik, die ganze panik einfach sein lassen und in ruhe die bcher lernen und altfragen kreuzen, dann besteht man jede klausur gut.

die formel-auswendiglern-seite gibts brigens nochnicht so lange, die wurde eingefhrt, damit diejenigen, die mit chemie nix anfangen knnen und es partout nicht verstehen, was zum auswendiglernen haben womit man schon ne menge punkte holen kann. Das sowas total sinnlos ist seh ich absolut genauso, nervt einfach nur!

und schonmal zur vorfreude, physik wird viel viel viel schlimmer ::-winky:

----------


## sun.flower

ich klink mich auch mal in den Chemie-Frust ein  :Big Grin:  little_lunatic hats absolut auf den Punkt gebracht!!!

Das beste ist doch eh, dass der grieche meinte es sei nichtmal sicher ob diese 170 formeln abgefragt werden, wenn die liste offiziell wrde kann er fr nicht mehr garantieren (h??  :Hh?: )

Ich find die Anorganik-Altfragen ne ziemliche Frechheit.. 3 Minuten pro Frage?!?!?!! Wenn man ne halbe Seite rechnen muss und davor noch berlegen muss, was die berhaupt wollen! Bin ich nur zu bld dafr oder gibt's da nen einfachen Trick die schnell zu beantworten?  :Grinnnss!:  (Stichwort Puffer..)

Das mit Physik ist ja wohln schlechter Scherz!  :Big Grin:  Die Klausur wird so gut wie nie runtergesetzt, weil die Physiker es schaffen eine machbare Klausur zu stellen und anscheinend auch ganz gut drauf vorbereiten. Auerdem freu ich mich schon drauf Teddybren zu rntgen oder in ner Schatzkiste zu ultraschallieren  :Big Grin:  Gut, das einzig nervige werden diese Abfragen sein - aber wenn man da einmal durch ist kann man sich fr den Rest des Praktikums entspannen  :Grinnnss!:  - oder nich?!  :hmmm...:

----------


## studi2010

ja die Physik Klausur ist einfacher!aber dafr ist die stimmung zum kotzen und diese abfragen verbreiten viel Panik, man darf ja nur einmal durchfallen oder so.die physiker haben son system fr die abfragen, wo du durch nichtbestehen aufsteigst und fter dran kommst.also bei uns gab's Leute mit 1 abfrage aber Freunde von mir wurden nach durchfallen 4 mal gefragt.und protokolle schreiben nervt.ich fand Physik okay aber im Semester ist konsenz, dass es der schlimmste kurs ist mit ana1. aber keine sorge, alles machbar!!

----------


## little_lunatic

okay, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm fr chemie. jedenfalls kreuz ich seit tagen altklausuren was EWIG dauert und was rauskommt ist fast alles falsch. und meistens wei ich nichtmal wieso. ich seh mich schon nchstes jahr diesen schei nochmal zu wiederholen. bei uns war das mit den unterschriften teilweise so, dass je nachdem wers abzeichnet man die unterschrift nicht bekommen hat, wenn eine frage nicht beantwortet war. 

ich versteh chemie einfach nicht, und ich kanns auch nicht auswendig lernen... ach mann... *verzweifel*

wie lange haben wir fr die klausur zeit?

----------


## SuperSonic

Wenn euch Chemie schon zum Hals raushngt, wartet erst mal die Biochemie ab. ^^

Bei Unklarheiten knnt ihr eure Fragen ja in der Fachsimpelei posten.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> ja die Physik Klausur ist einfacher!aber dafr ist die stimmung zum kotzen und diese abfragen verbreiten viel Panik, man darf ja nur einmal durchfallen oder so.die physiker haben son system fr die abfragen, wo du durch nichtbestehen aufsteigst und fter dran kommst.also bei uns gab's Leute mit 1 abfrage aber Freunde von mir wurden nach durchfallen 4 mal gefragt.und protokolle schreiben nervt.ich fand Physik okay aber im Semester ist konsenz, dass es der schlimmste kurs ist mit ana1. aber keine sorge, alles machbar!!


Nicht beschweren, bei uns wird(zum glck wurde) jeder! jedes mal! abgefragt!
nichtbestehen, heit du bist raus! es sei denn du hast ein wirklich gutes protokoll, dann kann mans noch auf 0 schaffen, wir bekommen immer ''+'' und ''-'' jeweils auf abfrage und protokoll.
da mssen dann aber die ergebnisse stimmen!
naja good luck, ich hatte gestern die klausur  :bhh:

----------


## Gast09012019

Kindergarten :P

----------


## kkitty

> okay, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm fr chemie. jedenfalls kreuz ich seit tagen altklausuren was EWIG dauert und was rauskommt ist fast alles falsch. und meistens wei ich nichtmal wieso. ich seh mich schon nchstes jahr diesen schei nochmal zu wiederholen. bei uns war das mit den unterschriften teilweise so, dass je nachdem wers abzeichnet man die unterschrift nicht bekommen hat, wenn eine frage nicht beantwortet war. 
> 
> ich versteh chemie einfach nicht, und ich kanns auch nicht auswendig lernen... ach mann... *verzweifel*


Kopf nicht hngen lassen.... es haben schon soooooo viele vor dir geschafft, warum solltest gerade DU es nicht schaffen?! :Top:

----------


## Tiara

> okay, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm fr chemie. jedenfalls kreuz ich seit tagen altklausuren was EWIG dauert und was rauskommt ist fast alles falsch. und meistens wei ich nichtmal wieso. ich seh mich schon nchstes jahr diesen schei nochmal zu wiederholen. bei uns war das mit den unterschriften teilweise so, dass je nachdem wers abzeichnet man die unterschrift nicht bekommen hat, wenn eine frage nicht beantwortet war. 
> 
> ich versteh chemie einfach nicht, und ich kanns auch nicht auswendig lernen... ach mann... *verzweifel*
> 
> wie lange haben wir fr die klausur zeit?


Das packst du schon! Ich sa auch tagelang mehrere Stunden ber den Altklausuren und hab stellenweie schon an meiner Intelligenz gezweifelt, weil ich die doofen Rechenwege nie nachvollziehen konnte und auf ganz andere Ergebnisse kam.
In der Klausur hat es dann aber dennoch irgendwie hingehauen. Kopf hoch! Das schaffst du!

----------


## sun.flower

> okay, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu dumm fr chemie. jedenfalls kreuz ich seit tagen altklausuren was EWIG dauert und was rauskommt ist fast alles falsch. und meistens wei ich nichtmal wieso. ich seh mich schon nchstes jahr diesen schei nochmal zu wiederholen. bei uns war das mit den unterschriften teilweise so, dass je nachdem wers abzeichnet man die unterschrift nicht bekommen hat, wenn eine frage nicht beantwortet war. 
> 
> ich versteh chemie einfach nicht, und ich kanns auch nicht auswendig lernen... ach mann... *verzweifel*
> 
> wie lange haben wir fr die klausur zeit?



 :Meine Meinung:  DANKE, ich dachte schon ich wr damit alleine...

Fr die Klausur haben wir 90min, 3min pro Frage (an dieser Stelle kann man wieder das Schreien beginnen  :Big Grin:  ) Aber Leute mal ehrlich.. das kann doch nicht der ihr Ernst sein, dass man ALLE 5 Antwortmglichkeiten durchrechnen muss?!?? Ich komm da niemals mit der Zeit hin.. da muss es nen Trick geben!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Praktikum auf der urologischen Station....die Ferien knnen beginnen!  :grrrr....:  WIEEESSOOOOOO? :Hh?:  :grrrr....:

----------


## little_lunatic

ich denk ich werd einfach die aufgaben, von denen ich denke, dass ich sie kann versuchen zu lsen, den Rest ungesehen raten... 
Ansonsten Rigo...

----------


## Kandra

Ich bin jetzt seit Montag wieder im KPP und mich kotzts jetzt schon wieder so derbe an...wie ich das noch 57 Tage durchhalten soll wei der Geier. Die Leute auf Station sind nett, wenigstens das, aber ich fhl mich einfach komplett unterfordert...liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sie mich halt wirklich nur das machen lassen, was ich offiziell darf. (Stichwort Thrombosespritze: "Darfst du das eigentlich machen?...ne glaub nicht", dreht sich um und geht selber....)

----------


## EVT

auch bei thrombosespritzen kann man groen schaden anrichten.. 
dann kmmer dich doch einfach nett um die patienten, die freuen sich darber. guck dir alles an, frag die rzte, ob sie dir was erzhlen, such dir aufgaben, hilf den schwestern wo du kannst und darfst. oder wenn es halt total doof bleibt, geh auf eine andere station. ich kann intensiv sehr empfehlen, da siehst du sehr viel und fhlst dich bestimmt nicht unterfordert  :hmmm...: 

und wo studiert ihr, dass chemie so schrecklich ist?

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> [...]ich kann intensiv sehr empfehlen, da siehst du sehr viel und fhlst dich bestimmt nicht unterfordert [...]


Geh NICHT auf Intensivstation, das wird dir das LPA nicht anerkennen, und dann hast du das Pech, und musst diesen KPP-Mist nochmal machen.

----------


## lio

> Geh NICHT auf Intensivstation, das wird dir das LPA nicht anerkennen, und dann hast du das Pech, und musst diesen KPP-Mist nochmal machen.


Hast du damit persnlich Erfahrung gemacht oder ist das nur so vom Hrensagen?
Auf dem Merkblatt vom LPA Dsseldorf stehen Intensivstationen nicht auf der "verbotenen Liste", nur Ansthesie/OP/Funktionsbereiche ohne Betten.

----------


## Tiara

Die Biochemiker sind ja mal fix. 
Vor 5 Stunden die Klausur geschrieben und nun die Ergenisse bekommen.


Wie ist das denn genau mit dem Wisch frs Pflegepraktikum?
Kann ich da diesen "ganz normalen" nehmen, den es im Internet zum ausdrucken (u.a. auf thieme) gibt oder muss es einer vom LPA sein?

----------


## coeur

Ich dachte, man lsst sich das (mache die drei Monate in drei Mal einem Monat) von jedem Krankenhaus bescheinigen und reicht das dann zum Physikum so ein? Bitte?  ::-oopss:

----------


## EVT

klar lsst man es sich vom krankenhaus bescheinigen und reicht es dann beim LPA ein. keine panik  :hmmm...: 
und auch intensivstationen werden anerkannt, sonst knnte ich in vier wochen nicht physikum machen. ist lpa niedersachsen. 
funktionsbereiche werden nicht anerkannt, nur bettenstationen.

----------


## lio

> klar lsst man es sich vom krankenhaus bescheinigen und reicht es dann beim LPA ein. keine panik 
> und auch intensivstationen werden anerkannt, sonst knnte ich in vier wochen nicht physikum machen. ist lpa niedersachsen. 
> funktionsbereiche werden nicht anerkannt, nur bettenstationen.


Steht bei dir die Station auf der Bescheinigung?
Bei mir steht nmlich ausgerechnet auf der Bescheinigung die Station (Operative Intensivstation), was laut LPA-Merkblttern auch kein Problem sein sollte, aber ich hab die Befrchtung, dass die den "operativen" Teil missverstehen - OP ist ja nicht erlaubt.

----------


## EVT

total dumm sind die beim lpa auch nicht  :hmmm...: 
bei mir stands glaube ich aber nicht drauf. aber das wird kein problem sein, station ist station.

----------


## lio

Ist eine Intensivstation eine Kranken*pflege*station oder ist das definitionsgem was anderes?  :bhh: 
Ich hab echt Panik, dass ich dann drei Wochen vor'm Physikum die Mitteilung bekomme, dass mir nur zwei Monate Pflegepraktikum anerkannt werden konnten und ich nicht an den Prfungen teilnehmen kann…*Naja, dann geh ich in den nchsten Tagen mal zur PDL, vielleicht stellen die mir ja 'ne neutrale Bescheinigung aus.


(Ich glaub, ich hab nach der letzten Klausur einfach zu viel Zeit und mach mir zu viel Stress  :bhh: )

----------


## EVT

oder frag einfach beim lpa nach.
aber ich empfand die patienten als sehr pflegebedrftig^^

----------


## sun.flower

> und wo studiert ihr, dass chemie so schrecklich ist?


Frankfurt! Soll hier der schwerste Schein in der gesamten Vorklinik sein.. naja, wenn selbst der Prof in seinen Vorlesungen nicht auf die richtige Lsung der von ihm vorgerechneten Altklausuraufgaben kommt, kann man ja nicht viel erwarten..  :hmmm...:

----------


## SteffiChap

Jetzt aber:

Ich knnte schreien und heulen und k*tzen.  :Wand:   :keule:   :Traurig: 

Diese verf***te Abschlussprfung. Wofr hab ich eigentlich soviel gelernt? Ich knnte wetten, in mindestens einem von den drei Modulen hat es nicht gereicht.  :kotzen: 

Gut, dass ich jetzt in den Semester"ferien" nicht nur mit KPP beschftigt bin, sondern auch schon mal fr die Nachprfung bffeln muss. 
Ach ja, und Freitag wird mndlich geprft. 

 :kotzen:

----------


## freak1

Ab morgen gehts los mit KPP... Immerhin bin ich auf der Wunschstation Pdiatrie gelandet, wird schon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaJosh

Chirurgische Station oder Station der Wchnerinnen? Ich hoffe fr dich erstere. Meine Hauptbeschftigung bei den Wchnerinnen war Dumchendrehen.  :kotzen: 

Edit:
Ich glaub ich hab nen Knick in der Optik. Ich habe Gynkologie statt Pdiatrie gelesen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## freak1

Ist ne Chirugische ;)

----------


## MotivierterMediziner

wieso gibt es eigentlich soviel frustseiten, das ist ja unglaublich??
naja das einzige worber ich mich beschweren kann, ist das ich manchmal so schlechte zeiten habe, dass ich im Krankenhaus gleich pennen kann, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt nachhause fahren....ist halt ungewohnt fr mich und wenn man tiere hat wie ich, ist das echt schwer zu handhaben!!

----------


## Linda.1001

Na siehste, dann haste ja auch etwas worber du gefrustet sein kannst. ;)

----------


## freak1

Oh yeah, in Chemie durchgerasselt wie ich diese _'#-$&_"$&_$" hasse, 1 verschissener Punkt (kein MC!).

Super jetzt noch whrend des KPPs Chemie lernen... kotz  :Frown:

----------


## coeur

Darf ich auch, ganz ohne durchgerasselt zu sein; unsere Klausur ist erst Ende Mrz gefolgt von der lieben Anatomie ...  :Love: 
Knnte mir echt in den Arsch treten, das KPP nicht schon vor dem Studium abgehakt zu haben. Denn so wie's jetzt ist, seh ich mich vor lauter Spt- und Nachtdiensten irgendwie noch nicht so effektiv lernen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## lio

> Knnte mir echt in den Arsch treten, das KPP nicht schon vor dem Studium abgehakt zu haben.


Wie viel fehlt dir denn noch? Und warum machst du Nachtdienste in 'nem unbezahlten Praktikum?

----------


## coeur

Hab einen Monat vor'm Studium gemacht, mach einen jetzt und einen im Sommer, dann hab ich das weg. Hatte kurzzeitig berlegt, das jetzt abzubrechen, aber ich will auf keinen Fall zwischen dem dritten und dem vierten Semester noch Praktikum machen mssen und im Sommer zwei Monate? Nee. 
Und warum ich Nachtdienste mache? Gute Frage, nchste Frage?  :Grinnnss!:  Bin zwar "nur" als dritte Person mit dabei (hier wscht der Nachtdienst etc.), aber trotzdem ... Die Stationsleitung war selbst nach meinem geschockten Mimimi-Blick nicht sonderlich kooperativ. Und die heutige Schicht Heulkrmpfe inklusive baut da irgendwie auch nicht auf. Manno! (Frust genug fr 10 Seiten, ey.  ::-oopss: )

----------


## sun.flower

Wie jetzt?!?? Die haben dich einfach so fr die Nachtdienste eingeteilt!? Ist das berhaupt hinnehmbar?? Da gibt's doch so ne Ordnung bers KPP, von wegen Frh-, Spt- u. Wochenenddienste (letztere abhngig vom Alter, jetzt wo durch das G8 die ganzen Kken kommen..  :hmmm...:  ) aber ich hab noch nie was von NACHTdiensten gelesen!! Also wenns dir wirklich gegen den Strich geht wrd ich da mal nachlesen..  :hmmm...:  Hab vor Praktikumsbeginn einige Bltter in die Hand gedrckt bekommen, wo alles wissenswerte zum KPP draufstand. Hat die PDL das bei dir auch gemacht?

----------


## Kandra

Nachtdienste sind definitiv nicht Pflicht! Frh und Spt knnen sie dich einteilen wie sie wollen wobei der Wechsel von Spt auf Frh manchmal auch gegen die gesetzliche Ruhezeit verstt (zw. 20 und 6 Uhr liegen nur 11 Stunden, nicht 12). Da sehe ich persnlich aber "gndigerweise" drber weg, weil mir 6 bis 14 Uhr besser passt wie 8 bis 16 Uhr ;)
Wie lange musst du denn noch durchhalten? Wenn die so fies zu dir sind, versuch doch mal die Station zu wechseln. Wie oft musst du denn arbeiten? Wie oft hast du frei?

----------


## Kandra

So, gleich gehts zur Bioprfung. Hab dank Z.n. Frhdiensten und Wochenendschichten kaum was getan, bin mal gespannt was das wird.

----------


## endzeit

Chemie ist doch einfach doooooooooooof!!!!

----------


## lio

> Und warum ich Nachtdienste mache? Gute Frage, nchste Frage?  Bin zwar "nur" als dritte Person mit dabei (hier wscht der Nachtdienst etc.), aber trotzdem ... Die Stationsleitung war selbst nach meinem geschockten Mimimi-Blick nicht sonderlich kooperativ. Und die heutige Schicht Heulkrmpfe inklusive baut da irgendwie auch nicht auf. Manno! (Frust genug fr 10 Seiten, ey. )


Ohje, das klingt wirklich bel. Unbezahlte Nachtschichten sind echt heftig… Ich hab ja erst gedacht, dass du dich verschrieben hast und Frhschichten meinst  :bhh:  Bekommst du denn wenigstens entsprechend Freizeitausgleich? War's in den letzten Tagen wenigstens etwas besser? Hast du mal mit der Pflegedienstleitung gesprochen?

@Kendra: Wie war Bio? Hast du nicht eh schon Bio studiert oder so?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Bio war ok, hab bestanden. Habe Bioingenieurwesen studiert, deswegen war mir der ganze Kram nicht unbekannt, aber teilweise eben auch schon ca. 4 Jahre her. Ein bisschen Wiederholung hat also nicht geschadet ;)

----------


## Skyreaver

Gestern hat Anatomie angefangen, grosser Ungenuss dieses Fach. Keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll, ist mir schlicht unbegreiflich.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kandra

Ja, das denken alle, die sich damit befassen "drfen"  :Smilie: 
Keine Sorge, die Menge ist schier unendlich, aber das ist alles schaffbar! Nur nicht verzweifeln und immer am Ball bleiben!

----------


## Skyreaver

Gibt es denn spezielle Lernsysteme die man kennen sollte? Alleine die Knochen berfordern mich schon mit all ihren winzigen Strukturen und Kleinigkeiten die man knnen soll.  :Nixweiss:  Und dann kommen noch Nerven, Muskeln, Gefe etc. pp.  :Keks:

----------


## mary-09

Keine Angst..alles wird gut  :Smilie: 
am Anfang ist es schwierig, weil einem der berblick fehlt und klar, es ist wirklich viel. Aber da muss man sich einfach ransetzen und das auswendig lernen, ist doof, aber vollkommen machbar. Auerdem kommst du mit der Zeit in bung. Ich hatte anfangs schon Probleme damit mir fr einen Prpptag 5 Muskeln zu merken mit allem  was dazu gehrt. Irgendwann steigert sich das und man kann sich auch 30 oder so merken. Klar, das hlt nur kurzfristig, aber nach dem Testat will so einen Kleinkram eh keiner mehr wissen

----------


## Kandra

Ich habe Knochen und Muskeln hauptschlich mit den Sobotta-Lernkarten gelernt. Die kann man halt berall mitnehmen und immer wenn Zeit ist mal durcharbeiten. Ansonsten habe ich mir zu jedem Testat-Thema eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben und die einfach so oft es ging durchgelesen bzw. auswendig gelernt. 
Was bei uns in Mnchen sehr wichtig war, war das Erkennen von Strukturen an der Leiche. Deswegen am letzten Prptag vor der Prfung schn den Prof lchern, dass er mit euch nochmal alle erkennbaren Strukturen an der Leiche durchgeht.

----------


## Gesocks

Ach verdammt. Von Physik keine Ahnung, Propdeutikum verpennt, gleich am Dienstag Praktikum mit Eingangstestat, und mein Wahlfach-Protokoll hab' ich auch noch nicht fertig. Gnaah!

----------


## BanyBanani

Mach dir keine Gedanken, zum Praktikum gibt es auf den einschlgigen Seiten alle Fragen mit Antworten zum (im Zweifel) auswendig lernen. Wichtig ist es trotzdem, hab selbst schon erlebt, dass jemand nach Hause geschickt wurde. Hab auch kein Propdeutikum gemacht und Physik war gut zu schaffen. Sind ja zwei getrennte Klausuren... Klappt schon!

Bei Anatomie ist es einfach wichtig, den berblick zu behalten. Anstatt jeden fitzeligen Ansatz und Ursprung zu lernen, sich lieber klarmachen, welche Muskeln adduzieren, wie die innverviert und versorgt werden etc. Gerade bei den Extremitten ist es sehr hilfreich, sich die Gruppen einzuprgen. Ich bin in der kompletten Vorklinik nicht nach einem einzigen Knochenpunkt gefragt worden. Es sei denn, man zhlt den Pes anserinus dazu. Und durchgefallen ist mW noch keiner (ohne Gewhr!), nur weil er Knochenpunkte nicht konnte.

----------


## sun.flower

> Bei Anatomie ist es einfach wichtig, den berblick zu behalten. Anstatt jeden fitzeligen Ansatz und Ursprung zu lernen, sich lieber klarmachen, welche Muskeln adduzieren, wie die innverviert und versorgt werden etc. Gerade bei den Extremitten ist es sehr hilfreich, sich die Gruppen einzuprgen. Ich bin in der kompletten Vorklinik nicht nach einem einzigen Knochenpunkt gefragt worden. Es sei denn, man zhlt den Pes anserinus dazu. Und durchgefallen ist mW noch keiner (ohne Gewhr!), nur weil er Knochenpunkte nicht konnte.


 :Meine Meinung:  Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen! Wenn berhaupt fragen die an Knochen die Ansatzpunkte der Muskeln - die du ja sowieso lernen musst. Zum Lernen empfehl ich dir nen Lernatlas (Prometheus ist sehr beliebt und m.E. auch wirklich empfehlenswert - auch wenn die Profs euch was anderes verticken wollen) und ein Kurzlehrbuch - FERTIG! Mach dich blo nicht verrckt und denk, du musst alles knnen. Wie BanyBanani schon sagte: Am besten nach Gruppen lernen (ist im Prometheus auch schon so eingeteilt), weil man sich da meist nur einmal die Innervation und meistens auch mind. 1 gemeinsame Funktion merken muss, dann nur noch welche Muskeln alles dazugehren.

Fr die Nervenverlufe wrd ich nen Hiwi / hhere Semester nach ner guten Zusammenfassung fragen, die sind meistens goldwert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

> Mach dir keine Gedanken, zum Praktikum gibt es auf den einschlgigen Seiten alle Fragen mit Antworten zum (im Zweifel) auswendig lernen. Wichtig ist es trotzdem, hab selbst schon erlebt, dass jemand nach Hause geschickt wurde. Hab auch kein Propdeutikum gemacht und Physik war gut zu schaffen. Sind ja zwei getrennte Klausuren... Klappt schon! [...]


Top, Danke! Ich hab' mir das Skript mal ein bisschen angeschaut und eine der Fragensammlungen im med-board. Das Zeug zum ersten (Elektrizitts-) Versuch sieht wirklich machbar aus. Wenn doch nicht, habe ich eben ein paar Stunden lnger zum Umziehen :-P Ich werd heute Abend mal Skript und Harten ranschaffen und das machen. Und dann werde ich Physik einfach mal versuchen gewissenhaft und durchgngig anzugehen und nicht nur so sporadisch zu lernen. VL-Besuche will ich dieses Semester eigentlich runterfahren, im ersten Semester htte ich mit der Zeit jedenfalls hufig besseres anfangen knnen.

btw: Knochenpunkte wurden in den "strukturierten Testaten" gefragt. Waren aber eher zum Warmlaufen und Punkte verschenken, denke ich, keine Firlefanzstrukturen: "Zeig mal Proc. coracoideus, Acetabulum, Trochanter xy am Skelett und gib mal Ursprung/Ansatz vom M. biceps brachii Bescheid" (wobei laut anderen auch "Schulterblatt, oben und so" statt Namen gengte) Zum Durchfallen reichte das aber nur, wenn man sonst auch nichts knnte. She im konventionellen punktelosen Testat natrlich auch wieder anders aus.

----------


## BanyBanani

Der Harten ist mE totale Zeitverschwendung. War nicht ein einziges Mal in der VL, aber besorg dir die Unterlagen. Da ist alles drin, was man fr die Klausuren braucht. Und im Zweifel hilft Medilearn Physik weiter, mach blo nicht zuviel. Das Semester ist eh voll genug.

----------


## lio

Ich fand den Harten auch katastrophal. Bin dann auf den Harms umstiegen, das scheuliche Cover ist im ersten Moment zwar abschreckend, aber die Texte sind viel verstndlicher (und krzer!)

So, ich bereite gerade die letzten Physio-Praktika mit dem Schmidt-Thews vor und rger mich ein bisschen, dass ich mir letztes Semester den schei*teuren Silbernagl gekauft hab. Das Geld htt ich mir echt sparen knnen.

----------


## Gesocks

Fr den HamNat fand ich den Harten ziemlich genial, ich hatte da allerdings auch die dritte Auflage (leider keine Ahnung, ob ich die hier zuhause, in Hamburg oder gar nicht mehr  rumfliegen habe...). Eine der neuen habe ich fr ein paar Euro beim Bcherflohmarkt ergattert, sieht halt nach viel unntiger Spielerei aus.

Aber gut, dann werde ich das mal so handhaben und hau mir Praktikums-, VL-Skript und Beispielfragen rein. Und keine Bange, ich hab' nicht vor, mich in Physik reinzuknien :-P

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe mir den harten auch ganz am Anfang gekauft, weil alle gesagt haben, der sei so gut. Aber ich fand den richtig schlecht zu lesen. Unser Prof hat uns dann das kurzlehrbuch von Thieme empfohlen. Das war wirklich genial und ich habe dadurch die Klausur auch leicht bestanden  :Smilie:  Hat bei uns vollkommen gereicht.

----------


## Kensington

Ich finde den Silbernagl ziemlich gut. Den Schmidt kenne ich garnicht. Was ist daran besser?

----------


## Skyreaver

Denkt ihr es ist sinnvoll sich deutsche Prometheus Lernkarten zu holen wenn man auf Englisch studiert und den Netter als Atlas hat? Wie gross sind denn die Unterschiede Netter-Prometheus? 50 Euro sind ausserdem kein Schnppchen, ist der Vorteil von Lernkarten das zustzliche Geld wert?

----------


## lio

> Ich finde den Silbernagl ziemlich gut. Den Schmidt kenne ich garnicht. Was ist daran besser?


Ich find den Silbernagl auch nicht schlecht, aber unsere Profs legen halt viel Wert auf die zellulren Vorgnge - zum Beispiel, wann welcher Ionenkanal im Herzmuskel ffnet - und da ist der Schmidt viel ausfhrlicher. 

@Skyreaver: Ich kenn den Netter nicht, aber 50 wren mir die Karten nicht wert Wir haben uns fr den Prpkurs trotz Warnungen die Sobatta-Karten gekauft und dann nie benutzt. Zum richtig Lernen sind die Dinger nmlich nicht geeignet und Zeit zum Wiederholen und "Selbstabfragen" hatte ich vor Testaten jedenfalls nicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## pesanserinus

Mein Frust-Thema: Pflegepraktikum

Ich bekomme auf meine Ausbildung KEINEN einzigen Tag angerechnet...aber MTAs bekommen 30 Tage vom LPA? WIESOOOOOO?!
Ich kann in der Zeit des Praktikums meinen Nebenjob vergessen....1200€ gehen da flten....warum kann man nicht auf ALLE medizinischen Berufe 30 Tage geben, anstatt so zu selektieren.... :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## ErnieBernie

Also ich wei dass MTAs 30 Tage Pflegepraktikum (ich glaub sogar noch bisschen mehr) in der Ausbildung machen mssen - vielleicht liegts daran?

----------


## pesanserinus

Na toll -.- Eigentlich kann man sich meine Ausbildung echt in den A**** schieben, weil sie berall belchelt wird. Ist irgendwie nix ganzes und nix halbes. Man ist aber immer der blde, der jeden Dreck machen darf, sogar manchmal rztliche (nicht delegierbare!) Ttigkeiten bernehmen darf, weil die rzte keinen Bock haben...z.B. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine OP-Aufklrung delegierbar ist, oder tusche ich mich? 

Ich hab echt schon jeden Mist machen mssen, von Laboruntersuchungen, ber Rntgen, bis zu gefhlten hundert 1. Hilfe-Kursen (fr die es natrlich KEINE Bescheinigungen gab, da irgendwer zu uns in die Praxis kam)...ich rgere mich echt tierisch, dass ich nicht ne "ordentliche" Ausbildung gemacht habe. Na gut, damals wusste ich noch nicht, dass ich Medizin studieren werde...aber es kotzt mich gerade total an...man wird immer nur belchelt....und jetzt habe nichtmal einen Vorteil bei irgendwelchen Anerkennungen. Hoffentlich stimmt es wenigstens, dass mir die Vorkenntnisse etwas im Studium helfen werden (hat jedenfalls ein Arzt behauptet, mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe).
 :kotzen:  Warum gibts es hier kein Frust-Smilie....

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Hoffentlich stimmt es wenigstens, dass mir die Vorkenntnisse etwas im Studium helfen werden (hat jedenfalls ein Arzt behauptet, mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe).
>  Warum gibts es hier kein Frust-Smilie....


In der Vorklinik marginal

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

MTAs mssen 6 Wochen KPP machen... ich hoffe NRW rechnet mit auch was an...

----------


## epeline

@pesanserinus

jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden.... was machst du denn beruflich?

----------


## pesanserinus

> In der Vorklinik marginal


Ich studiere aber im Modellstudiengang, ich habe also sofort U-Kurse etc. Ich schreib hier nur, weil ich nirgends einen Modellstudiengang-Frust-Thread entdecken konnte.  :Big Grin:  


@epeline

Huch, eben stand mein Beruf noch da in der Leiste mit drin  :Big Grin: 
Ich bin Arzthelferin seit 8 Jahren (erst Ortho, jetzt Kardio) und ich hatte das "Glck" einen Chef zu haben, der seine Untersuchungen nach folgendem Schema machte:

Tr auf, Arzt kommt rein, Patient sollte am besten schon ausgezogen sein, sonst wird gehetzt, Patient abtasten, hier drcken, da was beugen, dabei Befund laut ansagen, Patient die Hand schtteln und beim rausgehen eventuell noch eine Therapie in meine Richtung nuscheln. Diagnosen etc.durfte ich mir dann berlegen, aber wehe, ich war nicht 3 Sekunden spter mit ihm im nchsten Zimmer, nachdem natrlich die Akte schon fertig bearbeitet, der nchste aufgerufen und das Zimmer wieder hergerichtet war....

Naja, Gott sei Dank ist mein Chef den ich jetzt in der Kardio habe ein Goldstck.  :Loove:

----------


## mary-09

nun jut...U-Kurse sind aber meiner Meinung nach das kleinste "Problem" in der Vorklinik (bin auch Modellstudiengang mit U-Kurs in der Vorklinik). Da gibts noch so viele andere "schne" Fcher, durch die man sich durchbeien muss, in denen eine vorherige Ausbildung einem mal so gar nix bringt. Mag sein, dass es in der Klinik bisschen besser wird ;)

----------


## Skyreaver

Die Schdelknochen machen mich fertig. Kennt da jemand gute Merkstze?

----------


## Kajsa

Biochemie mit umwerfenden 32|40 Punkten bestanden, aber in einem Monat ist schon Neuro-Klausur. Aaangst!

----------


## Pew

Bah, ich hasse Embryologie (Herzentwicklung z.Z.)! Wie wichtig isses denn im Physikum? Ich versteh grtenteils nur Bahnhof, hab gerade ein extrem schlechtes Gewissen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Bah, ich hasse Embryologie (Herzentwicklung z.Z.)! Wie wichtig isses denn im mndlichen Physikum? Ich versteh grtenteils nur Bahnhof, hab gerade ein extrem schlechtes Gewissen.


Wie lustig, wir hatten heute auch zufllig die Embryologievorlesung zur Herzentwicklung  :Grinnnss!:  Und mir ging's dabei hnlich wie dir ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wie lustig, wir hatten heute auch zufllig die Embryologievorlesung zur Herzentwicklung  Und mir ging's dabei hnlich wie dir ...


Ich fhle mit euch......ich habe Embryologie nie wirklich gelernt. Im Physikum wird dazu nicht viel gefragt, primr Schilddrse, Meso, Organentwicklung -grob- und Herzentwicklung bisschen genauer, vorallem Shunts usw.

----------


## coeur

Ich hatte mir eigentlich fest vorgenommen, dass ich endlich mal im Vorklinik-Lust unterwegs sein wrde dieses Mal, aber es soll wohl nicht so sein.  :Grinnnss!: 
Am Freitag war bei uns mndliche Neuroanatomie-Prfung und eigentlich knnte ich mich freuen, weil ich bestanden hab. Aber die Prfung lief so mies; ich konnte nur richtig wenig von dem, was ich wirklich gut konnte, erzhlen, weil mich der Prfer stndig abgwrgt hat und mir so dermaen arrogant begegnet ist, dass er mich noch richtig verunsichern konnte. Ich konnte wirklich bis zum bitteren Ende (wurden zu dritt geprft) nicht einschtzen, ob er mich nicht auch einfach durchfallen lsst.
Kennt ihr das? Wenn man richtig viel gelernt hat und nach der Prfung einfach total frustriert ist, weil es viel besser htte laufen knnen und man eigentlich auch mehr von sich erwartet hat? Schon klar, ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber trotzdem ein mieses Gefhl. Also absolut richtig im Vorklinik-Frust.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Annaly

oha coeur, aber immerhin bestanden und dafr erst einmal einen dicken glckwunsch!  :Smilie: 

welchen freundlichen zeitgenossen hattest du denn erwischt?

----------


## coeur

Jaaa, denk ich mir auch, also DANKE!  :love: 

Der GIT ist lang, der GIT ist schn ... Und er hatte richtig gute Laune. Muss ich mehr sagen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## epeline

vielleicht hat er dich auch abgewrgt, weil er gemerkt hat, dass du da so viel weit und hat einfach mehr themen abklappern wollen (nicht immer gleich bse absichten unterstellen  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## coeur

Wrde ich nicht, wenn er nicht nur auf einem leidigen Thema rumgeritten wre.  :hmmm...: 
Ich unterstelle auch nicht unbedingt bse Absichten, aber es war einfach eine richtig unangenehme Prfung, fr die ich im Endeffekt viel zu viel gemacht habe und aus der ich einfach mit einem super blden Gefhl raus bin. Sowas frustriert halt. Aber Hauptsache durch.  :Smilie:

----------


## epeline

nicht frustriert sein, bers bestehen freuen  :hmmm...:

----------


## coeur

Woll, Chef! Im Klartext: Fertig machen und ab auf die Verbindungsparty!  :Party:

----------


## epeline

party ist immer gut  :Smilie:  prost!

----------


## lio

@coeur: Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat Und viel Spa  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich muss mich noch sechs Wochen mit Neuroana rumplagen, das ist sooo langweilig  :Nixweiss: 
(Diese acht Wochen Semesterferien waren 'ne Katastrophe, nach dem Prpkurs htte ich Telefonbcher auswendig lernen knnen, jetzt mach ich nach ner halben Seite Trepel schlapp ^^)

----------


## coeur

Hier hat's gut gereicht, sich mit dem Prometheus "Kopf, Hals und Neuroanatomie" vorzubereiten. Ich hab den Trepel zwar auch hier, hab da aber nur Sachen nachgelesen, die ich mit dem Prometheus allein nicht kapiert hab. Der Trepel ist zwar auf jeden Fall nett geschrieben, aber ich htte es nicht geschafft, den komplett zu lernen bzw. sind einfach die Abbildungen im Prometheus fr das topographische Verstndnis (so das bei euch auch so wichtig ist) Gold wert. Und so Sachen wie Hirnnerven, die man einfach schlicht auswendig lernen muss, waren mir im Trepel irgendwie zu unstrukturiert bzw. konnte ich mich mit seinen Bezeichnungen tlw. nicht so anfreunden. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.  :Grinnnss!:  Ich dachte nur, wenn dir das viele Lesen den letzten Nerv raubt, wre der Atlas vielleicht eine gute Alternative ... ?

----------


## epeline

mir haben damals die kapitelzusammenfassungen im trepel gereicht.

und lest blo nicht diese eisladen-geschichte durch. die ist viel verwirrender als einfach die hirnnerven zu lernen ^^

----------


## Kandra

Ich hab in 3 Wochen NeuroAna Prfung ^^ Hab auch noch nicht den geringsten Plan wie ich das angehen soll, wird aber wohl auch auf die Trepel-Zusammenfassungen rauslaufen.

----------


## MediBe

Schlaflose Nacht vor mir da morgen Ana Demo und ich wie immer zu spt mit dem Lernen angefangen habe. Nervt mich total, bin einfach nur noch platt und hab keinen Bock mehr auf gar nichts. Ich will schlafen und endlich mal keine Prfung in irgendeinem Fach haben! Nur lernen lernen lernen ich werd irgendwann noch wahnsinnig. Falsch, ich bin schon lngst wahnsinnig. Dass nicht einfach mal "nichts" anstehen kann. Ist das so zu viel verlangt?!  :Heul:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich kann Basics Neuroanatomie von Garzorz empfehlen. Da hats eigentlich click gemacht bei mir.
Trepel erst danach angucken. War nicht so mein Ding.

----------


## Kandra

Das Basics Buch taugt mir garnicht  :Nixweiss:  Das ist mir zu kurz, bissl Erklrung muss schon sein. 
Noch 1,5 Wochen bis zur Prfung und jetzt machen sie die Histo-Prfung die am Tag zuvor stattfindet auch noch 10x schwerer wie letztes Semester. Nervt.  :kotzen:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> mir haben damals die kapitelzusammenfassungen im trepel gereicht.
> 
> und lest blo nicht diese eisladen-geschichte durch. die ist viel verwirrender als einfach die hirnnerven zu lernen ^^


Also ich fand die Eisladen-Geschichte doch recht amsant, da hat er sich doch Mhe gegeben der Herr Trepel. Auch die Zusammenfassung ber Basalganglienschleife mit dem Architekten, dem Bauamt und den Bauarbeitern fand ich doch eigentlich gelungen. Aber mehr Unterhaltung als Lerneffekt  :Big Grin:

----------


## lio

So, ich lern jetzt mit dem Taschenatlas Nervensystem & Sinnesorgane von thieme, das ist zwar ein bisschen chaotisch, aber wenigstens passen die Bilder und Bezeichnungen zum Prometheus ^^
Unsere Neuroana-Profs empfehlen fast ausschlielich englische Bcher, weil die deutsche Literatur angeblich dreiig Jahre hinterher hinkt - es gibt wohl keine extrapyramidalen absteigenden Bahnen und so  :Nixweiss: 

@Kandra: Was ist bei euch in Histo los?

----------


## Kandra

Unser NeuroAna-Prof findet auch alle Bcher ********, am besten schneidet bei ihm noch der (10 Jahre alte) Rohen ab ^^ Ich lern trotzdem mit dem Trepel :P

Ach letztes Jahr war die Histoprfung eigentlich geschenkt, man musste nur 1 von 3 Prparaten erkennen um die Prfung zu bestehen. Jetzt waren die Bedingungen dass man 3 von 4 Prparaten erkennen muss um berhaupt zum nchsten Teil der Prfung zugelassen zu werden, der dann aus Fragen zu den Prparaten oder auch jedem anderen beliebigen histologischen Themen bestehen sollte. Darber haben sich jetzt (natrlich anonym) eine "Gruppe" Studenten beschwert und um einer Klage vorzubeugen halten sie sich jetzt wortgetreu an die Prfungsordnung. In der steht (nicht wrtlich zitiert), dass man die Prfung bestanden hat, wenn man eine ausreichende Leistung erzielen konnte. Sprich die Profs knnen jetzt machen was sie wollen  :Smilie:  Hat sich super gelohnt die Mail, Gratulation dazu.  :Smilie: 
Ist aber immer wieder schn zu sehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die offensichtlich keine anderen Probleme haben.

----------


## maja5693

mit einem punkt (von 60) zu wenig durch biochemie gefallen, zum 2ten mal  :Frown:

----------


## Kensington

> mit einem punkt (von 60) zu wenig durch biochemie gefallen, zum 2ten mal


Oh nein du Arme. Darfst du nochmal?
Wieviele Punkte httest du bentigt?

----------


## maja5693

ja hab ende des semesters nochmal ne chance, aber da dann nur 1 woche zeit zum lernen. :/
man brauchte 30 von 60 punkten und ich habe 29.^^

----------


## epeline

aber dann weit du frs nchste mal, dass es drin ist und du doch nicht sooo viel falsch gemacht hast!

ich wei, ist ein schwacher trost, aber immrehin einer!

und: in der klinik wirds besser!

----------


## kara_deniz

> Unsere Neuroana-Profs empfehlen fast ausschlielich englische Bcher, weil die deutsche Literatur angeblich dreiig Jahre hinterher hinkt - es gibt wohl keine extrapyramidalen absteigenden Bahnen und so


Welche englischen Bcher empfehlen eure Profs denn so? Ich bin echt frustriert von der deutschen Neuroana-Literatur. Hier in Hamburg wird der Kahle-Frotscher empfohlen.

----------


## LaTraviata

> ja hab ende des semesters nochmal ne chance, aber da dann nur 1 woche zeit zum lernen. :/
> man brauchte 30 von 60 punkten und ich habe 29.^^


rgerlicher Mist, aber Du kannst und wirst das schaffen. Und wenn es Dir zu knapp wird, dann entstress' Dir die Prfungsphase, indem du irgendwas schiebst. Habe ich auch so gemacht (bei mir war's Histo) und bin damit gut gefahren... 
Also denn, Kopf hoch! Am Ende wird alles gut - und ist es nicht gut, so war es nicht das Ende  :hmmm...: !

----------


## maja5693

danke, das ist lieb von euch.
schieben kommt leider nicht in frage weil ich diesen sommer eigentlich physikum machen wollte. und deswegen brauch ich die 4 scheine alle jetzt :/

----------


## LaTraviata

Den Plan hatte ich auch mal... :hmmm...: . Ich will Dir jetzt gewiss nicht meine Entscheidung als "DAS einzig Richtige" auftischen, jedoch solltest Du Dir das gut berlegen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen den letzten Versuch angehen. 
Wenn Du den Kopf dafr hast: mach' es.. wenn nicht, dann geh' es in Ruhe an.

----------


## DerSalamander

Geht mir die Vorklinik aufn Keks...

----------


## Annaly

> Geht mir die Vorklinik aufn Keks...


was ist denn los?

----------


## DerSalamander

Hab nen ganz fiesen Motivationshnger. Physio klappt nicht so, wie ichs gern htte. Neuroana langweilt mich. Und alle Welt nervt mit dem Physikum. 
Ich brauch Kekse  :Big Grin:

----------


## PCR

> Hab nen ganz fiesen Motivationshnger. Physio klappt nicht so, wie ichs gern htte. Neuroana langweilt mich. Und alle Welt nervt mit dem Physikum. 
> Ich brauch Kekse


Dito. Neuroana wird echt lustig.  :hmmm...:

----------


## mary-09

durchziehen!! ist ja bad vorbei und wir schaffen das alle! ich hab aber auch keine lust mehr ...Diagnosemitteilungskurs macht keinen spa und Psycho erst recht nicht und dann diese ewigen Testate...

----------


## Skyreaver

Nchsten Freitag ist die letzte Anatomieprfung. Sieht schlecht aus im Spechthaus.  :Keks:

----------


## MediBe

Mittwoch Anatomie und ich krieg mich mal sowas von gar nicht motiviert, dafr irgendwas zu tun  :keule: 

Hab dauernd andere Sachen im Kopf, beschftige mich nur mit dem was mir Spa macht und ja, auch ich putze lieber meine komplette Wohnung und rume auf, statt dass ich mich hinsetze und den ganzen Kram fr Anatomie auswendig lerne. Verdammt!

----------


## Skyreaver

Oh schn ein Leidensgenosse. Letzte Prfung?

----------


## MediBe

Endprfung Anatomie vom zweiten Semester, ja  :Grinnnss!: 
Was es nicht besser macht ...

----------


## Skyreaver

Geht es dann in den nchsten Semestern noch weiter? Wir haben das hier alles in 11 Wochen durchgepaukt und habens dann nie wieder, kann den Schei echt nicht mehr sehen. :-/

----------


## MediBe

Ja, geht alles noch weiter im dritten und vierten Semester  :peng:

----------


## Skyreaver

Bin echt froh es dann hinter mir zu haben.  :Smilie:  Viel Glck dir.

----------


## MediBe

Dir auch  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll. Wie immer zu spt angefangen. Ich lerne auch irgendwie nichts aus meinen Fehlern.

----------


## Oleander

> Dir auch 
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll. Wie immer zu spt angefangen. Ich lerne auch irgendwie nichts aus meinen Fehlern.


Das ndert sich bei mir auch nie ^^

----------


## Kandra

> Das ndert sich bei mir auch nie ^^


Das wird sich auch nie ndern ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Also mich stresst zur Zeit einfach das ich wirklich viel, viel, viel lerne und das wirklich eigentlich das ganze Semester lang.
Also ich fange nicht wie einige erst 6 Wochen vorher an zu lernen sondern bin kontinuierlich dran und trotzdem ist weniger in meinem Kopf als es sein msste. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich schon so alt bin und mir die Grundlagern aus der Schule fehlen oder was weiss ich aber das man trotz der ganzen Zeit immer noch "Angst" haben muss alles zu bestehen ist doch blde.

Manche machen das so scheinbar nebenbei und diese speziellen Leute sind eigentlich toll. Die machen das so locker und meistens (nicht alle) sind dabei noch echt nett, freundlich und die vernetzen das alles im Kopf! Beneidenswert. Und ich sitze da, lerne und lerne und alles fllt hinten runter. Blde Erfindung!

Hauptsache ich bestehe das blde P. auch wenn das noch sooooooo viel Stoff ist.

----------


## tk7

Ich schreib' heut' in einer Woche Chemieklausur und bin einfach nur gefrustet von diesem Fach. Ich versteh' nichts. Also nicht komplett nichts aber auf einen halbwegs verstandenen Sachverhalt kommen zehn neue, die ich ganz und gar nicht kapiere. Ich bezweifle auch, dass mir das Durcharbeiten von Lehrbchern irgendeinen Vorteil verschafft, weil sowieso keine Definitionen abgefragt, sondern Berechnungen angestellt werden mssen. Ich versteh' die verfluchten Textaufgaben noch nicht mal. Reicht's nicht, wenn ich wei, was das MWG aussagt? Muss ich damit auch noch rechnen knnen? Himmel noch mal! Chemie hier, Chemie da - ich kann's nicht mehr sehen. Ein Kommilitone meinte, ich soll Mut zur Lcke haben und nur ein, zwei Themengebiete richtig gut drauf haben aber selbst daran scheitert's ja schon. Wie haben das die vielen Medizinstudenten vor mir blo geschafft?

----------


## mary-09

> Wie haben das die vielen Medizinstudenten vor mir blo geschafft?


genauso wie du es auch schaffen wirst ;) Altklausuren angucken und sich ein paar der einfacheren Themen halbwegs in den Kopf kloppen. "Verstehen" muss man nicht um zu bestehen. Es hilft natrlich ungemein, geht aber auch gut ohne.

----------


## Skyreaver

> Dir auch 
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das schaffen soll. Wie immer zu spt angefangen. Ich lerne auch irgendwie nichts aus meinen Fehlern.


Wie ists gelaufen? Ich bin ziemlich knapp durchgefallen. :-/

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ich schreib' heut' in einer Woche Chemieklausur und bin einfach nur gefrustet von diesem Fach. Ich versteh' nichts. Also nicht komplett nichts aber auf einen halbwegs verstandenen Sachverhalt kommen zehn neue, die ich ganz und gar nicht kapiere. Ich bezweifle auch, dass mir das Durcharbeiten von Lehrbchern irgendeinen Vorteil verschafft, weil sowieso keine Definitionen abgefragt, sondern Berechnungen angestellt werden mssen. Ich versteh' die verfluchten Textaufgaben noch nicht mal. Reicht's nicht, wenn ich wei, was das MWG aussagt? Muss ich damit auch noch rechnen knnen? Himmel noch mal! Chemie hier, Chemie da - ich kann's nicht mehr sehen. Ein Kommilitone meinte, ich soll Mut zur Lcke haben und nur ein, zwei Themengebiete richtig gut drauf haben aber selbst daran scheitert's ja schon. Wie haben das die vielen Medizinstudenten vor mir blo geschafft?


Keine Sorge, wenn du erstma Biochemie hast, weit du pltzlich wozu das alles gut war, zumindestens an meiner Uni ist es so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hansfritz

> Keine Sorge, wenn du erstma Biochemie hast, weit du pltzlich wozu das alles gut war, zumindestens an meiner Uni ist es so :-))





> Ich schreib' heut' in einer Woche Chemieklausur und bin einfach nur gefrustet von diesem Fach


sorry,
aber biochemie ist ein teil von CHEMIE
und nicht umgekehrt;-)
natrlich macht es kein spass etwas zu lernen, was man nicht versteht
ich wrde dir fr alle flle empfehlen alle grundlagen erstmal (mit nachhilfe wenn es ntig)
ohne stress (wenn es zeitlich geht) 
durchzugehen, um spter mal auch komplexere prozesse zu verstehen
und besonders in biochemie ist es hilfreich einiges zu verstehen, um nicht alles stupide lernen zu mssen

p.s. klingt wie ne anweisung von einem lehrer,
ist aber nicht so gemeint,
sondern nach eigener erfahrung;-)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir gehts gerade mit Physik so....ist es normal schon im ersten Semster an so einem kleinen Fach zu verzweifeln???? Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie froh ich bin, dass es nur noch 3 Praktikumstermine sind!

----------


## Gesocks

Noch vier Tage, um den Biochemiestoff des gesamten Semesters kennen zu lernen. Nur irgendwie will die Zeit so rein gar nicht genutzt werden.

----------


## Lizard

> Mir gehts gerade mit Physik so....ist es normal schon im ersten Semster an so einem kleinen Fach zu verzweifeln????


Ja ging mir genauso! Und bisher kam nichts was noch tzender war. Sogar Biochemie fand ich viel besser ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja ging mir genauso! Und bisher kam nichts was noch tzender war. Sogar Biochemie fand ich viel besser ;)


Das beruhigt mich *g* Physik ist einfach mega nervig und total bescheuert...die machen bei uns ja nen riesen Aufriss wegen dem Praktikum, wenn du durchs Vortestat fllst kanns dir passieren dass du das komplette Praktikum nochmal machen musst.... und das geht schneller als man denkt weil die Vortestate so bescheuert sind.....

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> sorry,
> aber biochemie ist ein teil von CHEMIE
> und nicht umgekehrt
> natrlich macht es kein spass etwas zu lernen, was man nicht versteht
> ich wrde dir fr alle flle empfehlen alle grundlagen erstmal (mit nachhilfe wenn es ntig)
> ohne stress (wenn es zeitlich geht) 
> durchzugehen, um spter mal auch komplexere prozesse zu verstehen
> und besonders in biochemie ist es hilfreich einiges zu verstehen, um nicht alles stupide lernen zu mssen
> 
> ...


Ja du Klugscheisser...nur in Humanmedizin ist wohl etwas gedreht, da man sowieso nie so tief in die Materie steigen kann und ohne die Chemiegrundlagen, nicht mal einen Geschiss in Biochemie versteht.

----------


## Stephan0815

Physik fand ich damals auch tzend, hatte das schon in der Schule abgewhlt, aber wir hatten hier in Wrze einen sehr motivierten Physiker im Praktikum, der sich richtig Mhe gegeben hat, da wir doofen Humanis das auch irgendwie berstehen. Dann wars gar nicht mehr so schlimm - die Vortestate allerdings waren wirklich nervig, vor allem das schriftliche Vorbereiten der Praktika.
Und vor allem, wozu braucht man das berhaupt? Bislang hab ich jetzt noch nichts im Studium erlebt, was ich mit einem Aha-Erlebnis "Dafr haste also Physik gelernt!" verbunden htte.
Chemie fand ich berhaupt nicht schlimm, nur die Klausuren waren heftig, da wurde nmlich total ins Detail gegangen, da waren die bungsflle in der Vorlesung ein Klacks dagegen. Und das Chemie (als Kurs) die Voraussetzung dafr ist, sich mit Biochemie (als Kurs) auseinandersetzen zu knnen, ist, denke ich, mal jedem hier klar.
Das mit den "komplexeren Prozessen verstehen" finde ich voll gut, da das jeder hier schon so drauf hat - ich tu mir jetzt noch schwer damit. Aber vielleicht haben wir ja auch nur ein unterschiedliches Verstndnis von "komplexeren Prozessen".

----------


## bipolarbr

Erkenntnis des Tages: Physiologie ist kein Verstndnisfach.

----------


## lio

Neuroana  :kotzen: 
(Okay, zu Semesterbeginn fand ich's noch langweiliger Jetzt ist es vor allem nervig)

----------


## fatali

physikverstndnis ist einfach ein grundlegendes verstndnis.. so wie mathematik. eher gefhlt als gewusst ^^ es geht warsch. auch darum zu zeigen, woher die physiologie ihre ergebnisse hat. und natrlich zum qulen der studenten.
ne im ernst, das macht schon sinn. unsere praktika hatten auch immer auf irgendeinen klinischen bezug. und die klausuren waren dann nur ein auswendiglernen von 20 formeln und das rechnen damit.

und chemie brauch man nun wirklich nich viel in der biochemie. also richtige chemie mit dem ganzen rumgerechne. man muss nur die gruppen kenne ein bisschen was vom massenwirkungsgesetz verstanden haben - und vielleicht noch, wie sich die namen aus den strukturformeln ergeben. der rest ist stumpfes auswendig lernen, wie so oft in diesem studium ;)

----------


## fluffy_duck

> und chemie brauch man nun wirklich nich viel in der biochemie. also richtige chemie mit dem ganzen rumgerechne. man muss nur die gruppen kenne ein bisschen was vom massenwirkungsgesetz verstanden haben - und vielleicht noch, wie sich die namen aus den strukturformeln ergeben. *der rest ist stumpfes auswendig lernen, wie so oft in diesem studium* ;)


 :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:   :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

aber leider ist es wahr... Knnte mir grad alle Haare ausraufen!!! Dabei knnte das Fach doch richtig interessant sein

----------


## Inelein

> Erkenntnis des Tages: Physiologie ist kein Verstndnisfach.


Wieso denn? Physio finde ich das einzige wirkliche Verstndnisfach in der Vorklinik. Msst ihr irgendwelche doofen Sachen auswendig lernen?

----------


## hansfritz

hat mich auch gewundert

----------


## coeur

Und daran scheitere ich gerade.
Ich wei mal wieder absolut nicht, mit welchem Buch ich fr Physio lernen soll. Hab jetzt von vielen Kommilitonen das Taschenlehrbuch Physio empfohlen bekommen und gestern angefangen, zu lesen. Aber wenn schon auf den ersten 40 Seiten ca. 15 Rechtschreibfehler sind, hab ich irgendwie direkt 'nen super schlechten Eindruck von dem Buch. Und wenn ich dann bei der Signaltransduktion vor lauter Abkrzungen nur noch "und" und "oder" verstehe, ist das maximal frustrierend ...
Jetzt versuch ich mich halt doch nochmal am Silbernagl und hoffe, dass ich da in den nchsten zwei Wochen noch was reien kann. Mal gucken, wie oft ich noch von vorn anfange.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## bkv54

hey, ich lerne auch gerade physio. bei uns lernen viele mit den medilearn heften und der dualen reihe bzw. mit dem kurzlehrbuch von thieme ;) 
alles sehr sehr frustrierend zur zeit  :Frown: ((

----------


## Inelein

Also ich habe immer mit dem Schmidt-Lang gelernt und unseren Vorlesungsfolien bzw Praktikumsskripten und das fand ich als Kombination sehr gut. Im Schmidt-Lang mag zwar viel drinstehen, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach ausfhrlicher erklrt. Die Abbildungen finde ich auch gut.

----------


## ][truba][

Also ich lerne mit dem Silbernagel und wrde, wenn ich nochmal anfangen msste, ein andere Buch whlen. 
Ich find es schwer geschrieben bzw. umschrieben. Vom Schmidt/Lang hab ich teilw. besseres gehrt (aber auch das gleiche wie das, was ich ber den Silbernagel sage)

----------


## bipolarbr

Alle zahlenwerte, ob sinnvoll oder nicht, alle abkrzungsbezeichnungen fr rezeptoren (hier wird besonders wert drauf gelegt), haufen an tabellen zu allen mglichen themen. Verstndnisfragen sind auch dabei, natrlich, aber in klausuren sind die so gestellt dass man trotzdem vor allem fakten wissen muss. Auerdem ist das verstndnis fr physio eher angelesene komplexe beziehungen als wirklich mathematisch-naturwissenschaftliche deduktion, aber da habe ich einfach zu hohe erwartungen.

Schmidt-Lang ist die bibel...

----------


## ][truba][

Klingt ein bisschen nach Greifswald  :Big Grin:

----------


## tk7

Chemie mit 5,5 von 40 Punkten versemmelt. Die restlichen Punkte zum Bestehen noch in der Abschlussklausur zu bekommen, halt' ich fr unmglich.  :Traurig: 

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man im ersten Semester wirklich alles verhaut? Bleibt man dann "sitzen"? Schreib' morgen Termi und stelle fest, dass ich doch nicht 600 Vokabeln an einem Tag lernen kann - schei Umzug.

Wie schnell habt ihr im ersten Semester eigentlich euren Lernrhythmus gefunden? Ich such' meinen irgendwie immer noch...

----------


## Kandra

Kenne viele, bei denen es am Anfang garnicht gut lief weil sie erst wieder reinkommen mussten. Ist nicht schlimm, dafr hat man ja pro Fach mindestens 3 Versuche (in Mnchen 4). Frher oder spter findet jeder seinen Rhythmus, bei den meisten lufts jetzt und fast alle haben auch ihre "Rckstnde" mittlerweile abgebaut. Also Kopf hoch und weitermachen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiara

Lass dich davon nicht runterziehen.
Woran lag es denn, dass du Chemie "versemmelt" hast? Einfach zu wenig gelernt? Sich nicht an den Altklausuren orientiert?

In Termi habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich mir alle Vokabeln auf farbige Karteikarten geschrieben habe (blau mit mnnlichem Geschlecht, rot fr die weiblichen und gelb fr neutralen Wrter). Ich habe dann jeden Tag einen Stapel von ca 30-40 Vokabeln gelernt und den jeweiligen Stapel vom Vortag wiederholt. Dann noch etwas Grammatik und die Klausur war wirklich gut machbar.
In eurem Klausurenplan sollten eigentlich auch die Daten fr die jeweiligen Nachprfungen stehen. Je nach Fach und Uni hat man dann wohl 3-4 Wiederholungen. Also keine Sorge - das klappt schon!  :Top: 
Ich habe selber fast das ganze erste Semester gebraucht, um mich wieder dan das Lernen zu gewhnen. Zwischen Schule und Studiumbeginn lagen bei mir drei Jahre, in denen mein Hirn nicht gerade sehr produktiv war.  :bhh:

----------


## tk7

> Lass dich davon nicht runterziehen.
> Woran lag es denn, dass du Chemie "versemmelt" hast? Einfach zu wenig gelernt? Sich nicht an den Altklausuren orientiert?


Mir fehlt das Grundverstndnis. Chemie nach der 10. Klasse damals abgewhlt und das bis dahin Gelernte im Laufe der Zeit vergessen. Dazu bin ich keine Matheleuchte. Die Klausur bestand aus Rechenaufgaben. Hab' mit Kommilitonen Altklausuren gerechnet und das, was wir gebt haben, hat auch einigermaen funktioniert - der Rest... nicht.




> In Termi habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich mir alle Vokabeln auf farbige Karteikarten geschrieben habe (blau mit mnnlichem Geschlecht, rot fr die weiblichen und gelb fr neutralen Wrter). Ich habe dann jeden Tag einen Stapel von ca 30-40 Vokabeln gelernt und den jeweiligen Stapel vom Vortag wiederholt. Dann noch etwas Grammatik und die Klausur war wirklich gut machbar.


Eigentlich ist es ja auch nicht schwer. Die Grammatik hab' ich drauf. Nur eben viel zu spt mit dem Lernen der Vokabeln angefangen.




> In eurem Klausurenplan sollten eigentlich auch die Daten fr die jeweiligen Nachprfungen stehen. Je nach Fach und Uni hat man dann wohl 3-4 Wiederholungen. Also keine Sorge - das klappt schon!


Irgendwann sicher. Wre eben schner gewesen, wenn man ohne Altlasten ins nchste Semester startet. So'n kleines Erfolgserlebnis htte ich jetzt schon mal ganz gern'.




> Ich habe selber fast das ganze erste Semester gebraucht, um mich wieder dan das Lernen zu gewhnen. Zwischen Schule und Studiumbeginn lagen bei mir drei Jahre, in denen mein Hirn nicht gerade sehr produktiv war.


Okay, JETZT bin ich beruhigt. Bei mir sind's acht Jahre.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tk7

> Kenne viele, bei denen es am Anfang garnicht gut lief weil sie erst wieder reinkommen mussten. Ist nicht schlimm, dafr hat man ja pro Fach mindestens 3 Versuche (in Mnchen 4). Frher oder spter findet jeder seinen Rhythmus, bei den meisten lufts jetzt und fast alle haben auch ihre "Rckstnde" mittlerweile abgebaut. Also Kopf hoch und weitermachen!


Tja, Rckstnde hab' ich aktuell anscheinend echt noch 'ne Menge. Man fhlt sich damit nur immer irgendwie so allein - alle anderen um einen herum scheinen berflieger zu sein. Dabei bin ich auch nicht doof - nur eben (noch) nicht besonders lernfleiig und definitiv zu leicht ablenkbar. Meinen Rhythmus wrde ich schon gerne eher frher als spter finden.

----------


## Skyreaver

Ich bin gestern um haaresbreite am Anatomieschein vorbeigesegelt. Jetzt muss ich den Kram in Semesterferien nochmal lernen, zum heulen.  :Frown:

----------


## maja5693

neuroanatomie check!!! yeah!

----------


## coeur

Oh man, Physio ist mal so gar nicht mein Fach. Sogar BC macht mir eklatant mehr Spa, weil es mir so vorkommt, als verstnde ich einen Groteil, von dem dann sogar noch ein bisschen was hngen bleibt.
Aber Physio? Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, mir fehlt jedes Grundverstndnis. Immer, wenn ich meine, was kapiert zu haben, erzhlt mir mein Wlzer von einem Lehrbuch eine neue Besonderheit und ich bin wieder verwirrt. Zudem komme ich einfach nicht voran und vergesse ca. ALLES, was ich gelesen oder sogar rausgeschrieben habe. Ich werd am Montag also zur Seminarklausur hintigern, um mir anzugucken, wie in etwa die Nachklausur aussehen wird und wenigstens versuchen, die Praktikumsklausur zu bestehen. Und jetzt fahr ich erstmal zum Pferdchen, sonst erschttere ich gleich die Altbauwnde mit einem Wutschrei.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

coeur, so gings mir am anfang mit physio auch, aber irgendwann hats dann schnell klick gemacht, das kommt noch!  :Smilie:  und so schlimm sind die seminarklausuren nie, glaub mir, sptestens die zweite seminarreihe macht mehr spa. wer macht denn deine?

pferdchen? ist ja witzig, so mach ich auch das auch immer ;)

----------


## fluffy_duck

@coeur: Kann Annaly nur zustimmen, die Seminarklausuren waren echt ok.  Und fr die Praktikumsklausur einfach schwarze Reihe rauf und runter plus Altklausuren dann klappt das auch (und du hast mit Glck auch Puffer fr das 3.)!

In Physio hab ich zwar nie ein Problem gehabt, aber genau das Gefhl habe ich immer in Biochemie und habe trotzdem bislang alles bestanden.  Nur nicht verrckt machen (lassen)! Zum Pferdchen gehen ist immer gut, dann sieht die Welt auch wieder viel besser aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## MediBe

Ich hasse Immunologie  :kotzen:

----------


## bipolarbr

> Ich hasse Immunologie


Wieso denn? Lies es dir in der Lllmann-Rauch durch.

----------


## tk7

Ich hab' schon wieder akut Panik, dass ich in diesem ersten Semester rein gar nichts bestehe. Ist sowas schon mal vorgekommen?

----------


## Ryuzaki

> Ich hab' schon wieder akut Panik, dass ich in diesem ersten Semester rein gar nichts bestehe. Ist sowas schon mal vorgekommen?


wird schon werden hier in Erlangen...hoffentlich  :was ist das...?:

----------


## sun.flower

hee macht euch doch nicht so nen Stress  :Grinnnss!:  Einfach den Stoff pauken, ALTKLAUSUREN!!! kreuzen und dann wird das schon.  :Grinnnss!:  

Was steht denn bei euch als nchstes an?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oh man, Physio ist mal so gar nicht mein Fach. Sogar BC macht mir eklatant mehr Spa, weil es mir so vorkommt, als verstnde ich einen Groteil, von dem dann sogar noch ein bisschen was hngen bleibt.
> Aber Physio? Ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, mir fehlt jedes Grundverstndnis. Immer, wenn ich meine, was kapiert zu haben, erzhlt mir mein *Wlzer von einem Lehrbuch* eine neue Besonderheit und ich bin wieder verwirrt. [...]


Vielleicht solltest du keinen dicken Wlzer nehmen.

Die drei dicken Schinken Speckmann / Silbernagel und Thews sind m.E. berflssiger Textballast. Das meiste im Text ist Gelaber und wrde man die ganzen ausschweifenden Formulierungen rausstreichen und auf mehr Abkrzungen zurckgreifen, wren die Dinger 300 Seiten schmaler.

Versuchs doch lieber erstmal mit einem Kurzlehrbuch zum Einstieg. Wenn du dann die Grundlagen verstanden hast, kannst du ja ins dicke Buch gucken.

----------


## tk7

Histo-Testat. Ist mndlich. Altklausuren gibt's also nicht, die man kreuzen knnte.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Histo-Testat. Ist mndlich. Altklausuren gibt's also nicht, die man kreuzen knnte.


Ich habe am Montag auch das 2. Histo-Testat. Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich, dass es klappt (obwohl bei mir das ganze WE zum lernen wegfllt). Mal sehen ...

----------


## Gesocks

Auch Histo, am Freitag! Aber nur eine Klausur, mehr gibt's hier oben nicht. Ich bin gespannt!

----------


## LaTraviata

Es ist fast Mitternacht und ich sitze noch mit Biochemie am Schreibtisch... Zytostatika und Antibiotika und die Folien zum Artherosklerose-Seminar wollte ich auch noch schaffen. Es scheint mal wieder schlecht bestellt um meinen Schlaf...  :grrrr....: 
Morgen dann wieder Bib. Immerhin hat man keine Veranstaltungen mehr und ich wre mehr als froh, wenn ich nchste Woche unter das vierte Semester einen Haken machen knnte... :Keks: !

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Na das kann ich nachfhlen...bin seit 4 wach um es noch wenigstens ins Training zu schaffen und nun warte ich bis die Bib endlich ffnet...Mo Psycho, Donnerstag nchste Woche Histo mndlich beim Chefe...Diesen Freitag Referat...und in Histo habe ich noch mehr als die Hlfte, Psycho noch net angefangen -.- Drecks Biochemie mit ihren kleinen Zwischentestaten alle 2 Wochen, ah..ja..und heute noch BC- Praktikum...ich werde wohl am besten ein Zelt in der Bib aufschlagen :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Okay, ich mach mein Physikum dann doch frhestens im Frhjahr. Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so bld, dachte ich, habe bis jetzt auch fast alles auf Anhieb bestanden...aber danke, liebe Biochemie bzw. Klausurersteller, dass ihr mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurckgeholt habt. Nun werde ich also bis Oktober den groen Lffler auswendig lernen und dann mal sehen, ob ich euch dann schlagen kann oder ob ich ein komplettes Jahr dran hnge.
Zumindest habe ich jetzt mehr Ferien als meine lieben Kommilitonen, die sich jetzt dem Physikum widmen drfen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Oh man, das ist echt bld! Es gibt Tage, da verliert man und eben die Tage, an denen andere gewinnen...
Ich drcke Dir die Daumen fr die weiteren Vorbereitungen, wnsche Dir aber nun erst mal ein paar schne freie Tage! 

Alles Gute,
L. (macht auch im Frhjahr erst Physikum und BC steht ihr noch bevor...  :Blush: )

----------


## Jemine

Sternenprinzessin, so bld, wie es jetzt klingt, aber versuch, dir da nicht so viel draus zu machen.
Ich mein, es sind ja soooooo viele, die nicht pnktlich zum Physikum kommen, Dank Kemie oder BC...
Hilft dir jetzt vielleicht eher wenig fr den Moment am am Ende wird trotzdem ganz bestimmt alles gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fatali

na super. bin jetzt fast die ganze anatomie durch, hab ich den ganzen detailkram aus biochemie & physiologie vergessen -.-

ich muss echt sagen, dass das physikum bei mir schon hart an der maximal grenze meines gedchtnisses ist, und das, obwohl ich das ganze jetzt schon zum dritten mal gelernt hab. mit ner vier wre ich ja schon zufrieden :/

----------


## elastic

> mit ner vier wre ich ja schon zufrieden :/


der grundsatz sollte sowieso immer lauten: hauptsache durch. 
alles andere erzeugt druck, damit kann ich zumindest nicht gut lernen.

----------


## Tiara

Geile Sche***e...
volle Kanne Physio verhauen (war aber auch ne miese Klausur mit ber 50% Durchfallquote.. selbst die Leute vom Institut fanden sie "anspruchsvoll"  :Wand:  :kotzen: ). Immerhin wei ich jetzt, wie es ist, wenn einem das Kreuzen der IMPP Fragen nix bringt, weil die Klausur weit ber dem Niveau ist.  :Frown: 
Nchste Woche heit das dann fnf Klausuren in vier Tagen. Ist das bei euch eigentlich auch so chaotisch organisiert, dass alle Klausuren in den letzten beiden Wochen stattfinden (inklusive Nachschreibeklausuren) oder ist das nur hier in Marburg so?^^

----------


## fatali

also wrd ich nochmal physikum schreiben, wrd ich aufjedenfall auch nen freisemester nehmen und erstmal sehen, dass man das vierte semester bersteht. lieber ordentlich lernen und dann souvern bestehen, als sich irgendwie durchkreuzen.

----------


## Kandra

In 3 Wochen ist schon die Biochemie-Prfung oO Die war doch gestern noch 2 Monate weit weg! Uiuiui jetzt wirds hintenraus wohl doch knapp.

----------


## ][truba][

Dieses scheiss Physikum kotzt mich an. Ich lerne den ganzen scheiss Tag und das noch fr die nchsten Wochen und habe es auch schon die letzten zwei getan. Dann kreuze ich ein Fach und was kommt raus? Um die 60%. Toll!! Da lohnt sich doch die ganze Lernerei...

----------


## LaTraviata

> Geile Sche***e...
> volle Kanne Physio verhauen (war aber auch ne miese Klausur mit ber 50% Durchfallquote.. selbst die Leute vom Institut fanden sie "anspruchsvoll" ). Immerhin wei ich jetzt, wie es ist, wenn einem das Kreuzen der IMPP Fragen nix bringt, weil die Klausur weit ber dem Niveau ist. 
> Nchste Woche heit das dann fnf Klausuren in vier Tagen. Ist das bei euch eigentlich auch so chaotisch organisiert, dass alle Klausuren in den letzten beiden Wochen stattfinden (inklusive Nachschreibeklausuren) oder ist das nur hier in Marburg so?^^


Neurophysio ist einfach ein Klopper hier... der Grund im brigen, wieso ich das Physikum schiebe *hust*.
Ich drcke dann mal die Daumen, dass es nchste Woche klappt  :Top:   :Grinnnss!: 

Zu der Organisation der Nachschreibeklausuren muss man echt sagen, dass es in MR schnell zu einem Dominoeffekt kommen kann. Bereitet man sich auf die Wdh-Prfung vor, muss man wieder etwas anderes in Ermangelung der Zeit vom Schreibtisch kicken. Alles geht leider nicht  :Keks: ...

----------


## Tiara

Danke, LaTraviata, leider habe ich die 1. Nachschreibeklausur wohl auch vergeigt.  :grrrr....:  Fande sie sogar vom Niveau her etwas heftiger als die erste.

Bin ja bisher in jedem Fach problemlos durchgekommen, aber hier klappt es einfach nicht.
Habe am Wochenende nochmal fleiig gekreuzt und hatte stetig immer ber 70% richtig, aber fr diese Klausur bringt es mir einfach nichts.  :Keks:  Zudem habe ich mir noch ein paar Klausuren anderer Unis angesehen und gekreuzt bzw gerechnet und wre da berall durchgekommen, aber hier soll es wohl nicht sein.  :Heul: 
Wei nun echt nicht, was ich noch anders machen kann... und die Prfungsversuche gehen mir ja auch so langsam aus.  :kotzen:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich drcke dennoch die Daumen, dass es geklappt hat. Werde im Oktober die never-ending story nochmal in Angriff nehmen.

----------


## Tiara

Es hat knapp nicht gereicht - dabei haben sie die Grenze sogar auf 11 Punkte herabgesetzt.  :Frown: 
Dennoch sind knapp 60% durchgefallen. Oh man...
Dafr war die Psychoklausur heute wirklich sehr nett..  :Love:

----------


## LaTraviata

Wie bei uns im letzten Jahr... ohne Worte!

----------


## ][truba][

Ich will nicht mehr! Wer hat sich denn sowas wie das Physikum einfallen lassen!
Aufstehen, lernen, pause, lernen, mikroskopieren, lernen, schlafen  repeat.

Ey nee, egal wie aber lasst mich bloss nicht durch diesen scheiss fallen!
Keine Lust das nochmal zu machen!

Hoffe euch andern geht es etwas besser!
MfG Thomas

----------


## PRIND

Noch 11 Skripte in den nchsten 13 Tagen ... und dann noch eine Woche lang ausgewhlte Examina kreuzen. Ich kanns aber auch echt nicht mehr sehen. 

Inwieweit kann man denn diesem tollen Prognose Tool von Medi Learn vertrauen? Irgendwie bin ich bezglich der Konstruktvaliditt etwas skeptish  :Smilie: ... Egal, es behauptet ich bestehe zu 99%, daher will ich das gerne glauben  :Big Grin: !

----------


## maja5693

was fr ein prognose tool?

----------


## PRIND

medi-learn.de/club -> sofern man registriert ist, hat man Zugriff auf ein Tool, das nach Eingabe der Ergebnisse der Physika die man gekreuzt hat berechnet wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist mit der Note X zu bestehen.

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wie realistisch diese Vorhersage ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen aus den letzten Examina und kann berichten, wie treffend die Prognose war.

----------


## ShaneC

Ich wrd mich vielleicht lieber mit Lernen als mit sowas aufhalten^^ auerdem kommts ja auch drauf an in wie fern man die fragen vllt schon vorher mal gekreuzt hat oder nicht.
deswegen vllt 2-3 physika (am besten die aktuellsten) ungekreuzt lassen und kurz vorm physikum kreuzen, dann hat man ne idee wo man steht imo.

----------


## Kandra

Ich will Biochemie heute schreiben und nicht erst Freitag Abend! Hab keinen Bock mehr, ich kann mich zu nix mehr motivieren.

----------


## PRIND

> Ich wrd mich vielleicht lieber mit Lernen als mit sowas aufhalten^^


Ach weit du, womit ich mich aufhalte ist zum Glck meine Sache ;). Dennoch nett von dir, dass du glaubst mir Tips geben zu knnen, was ich in meiner Freizeit machen soll. Manche User in diesem Forum sind wirklich sehr fhrsorglich...

Abgesehen davon ist aber Lernen allein nicht alles. Ich denke es ist durchaus legitim auch zwischendrin mal ein wenig abzuschalten und sich mit anderen Dingen zu beschftigen. Zum Beispiel hier im Forum irgendwelche Kommentare zu posten... kannst du ja auch ganz gut offensichtlich....

----------


## ][truba][

Hey, bleibt ruhig ;)

Ist doch jedem seine Sache wie er das macht. Dem einen gibt so eine Prognose ja mit Sicherheit auch etwas innerliche "Ruhe". Ich fr meinen Teil will das gar nicht wissen weil ich dann vlt. befrchten wrde das ich mich da etwas "entspanne" und dazu ist die Zeit noch nicht reif. Aber vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen etwas runterzukommen und sich dadurch nochmal zu motivieren.

MfG Thomas

----------


## PRIND

Ist ja auch egal...

Was anderes, habt ihr auch so hufig Probleme mit der Plattform Examen-Online von Thieme (vorrausgesetzt natrlich ihr nutzt die Seite zum kreuzen  :Smilie: ). Es nervt total wenn man gerade kreuzt und diese dmlcihe Seite dann Probleme macht, z.B. die nchste Frage nicht mehr ldt, oder sogar komplett nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Furchtbar tzend dieser Service... kann man echt nicht empfehlen. Mediscript Online luft da bei meinen Kommilitonen echt deutlich besser.

----------


## ShaneC

@PRIND 
Das sollte absolut nicht so rberkommen wie du es interpretiert hast, das war in keiner Weise irgendwie ablssig gemeint oder so, nur dumm formuliert scheinbar ! Sorry!!

Ich nutze auch Examenonline btw und hatte gestern den ersten Absturz, dauerte auch 1-2 stunden bis da wieder was ging...ansonsten bin ich aber zufrieden damit!

----------


## PRIND

Memo an mich selbst: Den Frust Thread nicht mit Frust im Bauch lesen bzw. mit Frust antworten  :Smilie: . Zugegeben, deinen Post kann man auch als neutral formuliert lesen und nicht so wie ich ihn augenscheinlich verstanden habe. Von daher auch von meiner Seite sorry!

Ja an sich bin ich mit Examen Online auch zufrieden, da die Statistik ganz gut ist und ich auch mit den Kommentaren gut klar komme. Nur diese ewigen Ladepausen... InetProvider und Firewall hab ich schon gecheckt, liegt also leider wirklich an Thieme... naja wird schon noch gehen die - hoffentlich - letzten paar Tage.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Chemie-Klausur in den Semesterferien ist kacke!!!!! Ich hab keinen Bock mehr Chemie zu lernen!!!!! Und ich wei immer noch nicht zu welcher Uhrzeit und wo die Klausur ist und die ist schon nchsten Dienstag!!!! ... alles kacke!!!

----------


## neurochirurgin

Ich muss auch in den Ferien lernen..... dazu kommt noch ne Psycho-Arbeit, die noch vor Semesterbeginn fertig sein muss. Fhle mich stndig wie unter Strom....

----------


## LaTraviata

Jupp, in drei Wochen fange ich auch mal wieder an zu lernen, dass diese neverending Story Neurophysiologie mal endlich ad acta gelegt werden kann. Aber vorher erst einmal ab in den Urlaub! 6 Wochen Powerlernen sollten dann doch reichen...  :Keks:

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hre hoffentlich in gut 4 Wochen auf mit lernen!!
Mir gehts aufn Sack!

MfG Thomas

----------


## Nessiemoo

Mein glutealmuskulatur ist komplett atrophiert und die adipozyten da platt gepresst schon! Kein bock mehr. Und mein iliopsoas ist auch schon gekrzt und tut nachts weh. Und IMPP ist immer nett genug mir jedes mal zu erinnern, dass es vom verlngerten Sitzen kommt.

----------


## Abiturient2010

bei mir sinds auch noch 4 wochen - alle haben schon seit ner gefhlten ewigkeit frei und genieen den sommer und man selbst kommt vom schreibtisch einfach nicht weg :Wand:

----------


## Rettungshase

Ich werd bekloppt: Ein Sgespan lernt momentan wahrscheinlich schneller als ich. 
Ich habe in acht Tagen Mndliche und bekomm irgendwie gar nix mehr gebacken, was das Lernen anbelangt. Wenn ich mich mal aufraffe, etwas zu tun, dauert es einfach ewig, bis ich mir etwas merke. Es soll bitte einfach vorbei sein.

----------


## JJ*

Der Onkel ist zu doof fr Biochemie (bzw. hats viieeeeeel zu lange schleifen lassen) und ist mglicherweise ab Oktober noch mal Ersti, je nachdem wie es die nchsten Tage luft. Dafr ist bermorgen zumindest das Lernen erst mal vorbei.  :kotzen:

----------


## abi2012

Hallo, meine Frage gehrt hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber egal.
Ich werde im Oktober mit dem Studium anfangen, habs aber wegen dummer Urlaubsplanung nicht geschafft, das KPP oder wenigstens 30 Tage am Stck davon zu machen.
Da man offentsichtlich auch in den Semesterferien wirklich busy ist, wollte ich fragen ob es besser ist, es auf einmal zu machen oder jede Ferien 30 Tage?!

----------


## Rettungshase

Hey Abi2012,
Glckwunsch! 
Wenn du irgendwo durchblicken lassen wrdest, wo du studieren wirst, knnte man dir sagen, welche Option wohl am ehesten von Vorteil fr dich wre. Alternativ wre eins der Lokalforen hier vielleicht eine Alternative.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also wie Rettungshase schon gesagt hat, hngt es stark von der Uni ab - soweit ich aber weiss, gibt es keine Uni, die 90 Tage Semesterferien hat - also es wird wohl auf 60 und 30 Tage hinauslaufen, oder 45 und 45, oder irgendetwas dazwischen. 

Ich wrde aber schon zu 60 und 30 raten.  :Smilie:  Keinen Grund den Genuss von KPP noch lnger ausdehnen.

----------


## maniac89

Das ist persnliche Vorliebe. Ist den Sommersemesterferien knnte man 90 Tage gerade so unterbringen. Ich wrde mir da 3 Monate am Stck aber nicht antun wollen.

----------


## coeur

Bring's so schnell wie mglich hinter dich! Mach die ersten Semesterferien 30 Tage, mehr wirst du in denen zw. WS und SS womglich ohnehin nicht unterbringen knnen. Mit den fehlenden 60 wirst du dir dann zwar die Sommersemesterferien versauen, aber dann hast du's wenigstens hinter dir. Alles Gute!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also bei mir an der Uni (Mainz) kannst du definitiv keine 90 Tage am Stck machen hchstens 60 wenn berhaupt und das ist schon mehr als knapp. In den ersten Semesterferien hast du bei uns Chemie Praktikum und Klausur bis Ende August bzw. Ende Februar und mitte Oktober gehts schon weiter... In den nchsten Semesterferien ist es dann OSCE usw..... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das an den anderen Unis so viel besser ist, dass du 90 Tage am Stck machen kannst. Die meisten in meinem Semester machen 3 mal 30 Tage oder eben 2 mal 45.

----------


## abi2012

ok, ich glaub ich machs echt so schnell wie mglich.. bin nur jemand, der gerne aufschiebt  :bhh:  ( rein theoretisch knnte ich ja jetzt noch 30 tage machen, aber irgenteinen grund gibts immer, das vorm studium nicht mehr zu tun  ::-oopss:  )
ja also welche stadt weiss ich leider selbst nicht genau, das wird sich aber hoffentlich am 3. ndern!!

gibts eigentlich viele, die das im studium noch machen mssen??
meine eltern stressen mich voll von wegen dass man dann ja eigentlich lernen msste

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Also bei mir an der Uni (Mainz) kannst du definitiv keine 90 Tage am Stck machen hchstens 60 wenn berhaupt und das ist schon mehr als knapp. In den ersten Semesterferien hast du bei uns Chemie Praktikum und Klausur bis Ende August bzw. Ende Februar und mitte Oktober gehts schon weiter... In den nchsten Semesterferien ist es dann OSCE usw..... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das an den anderen Unis so viel besser ist, dass du 90 Tage am Stck machen kannst. Die meisten in meinem Semester machen 3 mal 30 Tage oder eben 2 mal 45.


Bei uns gehen 60 Tage locker (W)

----------


## Kandra

> ok, ich glaub ich machs echt so schnell wie mglich.. bin nur jemand, der gerne aufschiebt  ( rein theoretisch knnte ich ja jetzt noch 30 tage machen, aber irgenteinen grund gibts immer, das vorm studium nicht mehr zu tun  )
> ja also welche stadt weiss ich leider selbst nicht genau, das wird sich aber hoffentlich am 3. ndern!!
> 
> gibts eigentlich viele, die das im studium noch machen mssen??
> meine eltern stressen mich voll von wegen dass man dann ja eigentlich lernen msste


wenn du irgendwie die Mglichkeit hast, mach so viel wie mglich vor dem Studium. Das nimmt wirklich einiges an Stress raus. Ich hatte keine Semesterferien vor dem letzten Semester und hab das echt gemerkt, whrend dem Semester das einfach die Luft raus war. Man braucht die Ferien um sich zu erholen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

> ok, ich glaub ich machs echt so schnell wie mglich.. bin nur jemand, der gerne aufschiebt  ( rein theoretisch knnte ich ja jetzt noch 30 tage machen, aber irgenteinen grund gibts immer, das vorm studium nicht mehr zu tun  )
> ja also welche stadt weiss ich leider selbst nicht genau, das wird sich aber hoffentlich am 3. ndern!!
> 
> gibts eigentlich viele, die das im studium noch machen mssen??
> meine eltern stressen mich voll von wegen dass man dann ja eigentlich lernen msste


Wenn du es noch schaffst, 30 tage zu machen - MACH! Wirklich! Es lohnt sich so total! Mach 40, wenn du es schaffst! Du wirst es nicht bereuen - glaub mir! und es gibt  wirklich keine gute Grnde (es sei den schon gebuchtes Urlaub oder so), es nicht zu machen als nach 2 semestern (oft ohne semesterferien), krankepflegepraktikum, noch ein semester, dann doch ein monat pause machen. Ich weiss schon von sich selbst, dass ich nach anderthalb jahre und keine Ferien ziemlich fertig war mit der Welt, und die die noch mehr ableisten mssten - noch mehr fertig. Das hat dann doch Auswirkungen auf Gesundheit und mentale Kapazitten aus...

Also lernen muss man nicht in der Zeit, aber unterschtz die Ntigkeit von Urlaub in der Vorklinik nicht. Deshalb - mach es jetzt, wo du noch bei deinen Eltern wohnst, und du hast ja dann noch vt 1 Woche frei vorm Studiumbeginn.

----------


## abi2012

Ja ja, ich weiss ja, dass ichs jetzt machen sollte  :Woow: 

Das ist jetzt keine Ausrede oder so, aber ich habe starke Rckenprobleme (darf laut Orthopde nicht mal nen Kasten Wasser schleppen), und wrde es deswegen gerne auf ner Kinder-(oder Suglings)station machen. Und da ist so kurzfristig wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts frei (msste ja theoretisch Freitag anfangen, damit ich vor Oktober fertig wre).

Naja, eigene Dummheit  :Wand:

----------


## Rettungshase

Wenn du auf einer Kinderstation nichts mehr findest, wrde ich es trotz deiner Probleme mal auf einer normalen Station versuchen. Sprich halt vorab mit den Leuten, dass sie dir gewisse Ttigkeiten nicht bertragen. Es wird mittlerweile sehr viel Wert auf rckenschonendes Arbeiten gelegt und auch neben rckenbelastenden Ttigkeiten bleibt genug Arbeit brig, die du sonst erledigen knntest.
Du bist halt ungelernter Praktikant; da wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht allein Leute lagern. 

Sollte es dich nach Mannheim verschlagen, httest du brigens frs Pflegepraktikum freie Semesterferien; trotzdem wrde ich nach Mglichkeit schon jetzt einen Teil davon abarbeiten.

----------


## epeline

ich war im kpp einen monat auf so einer dialyse-station. also kein zentrum, sondern die station fr patienten, die stationr aufgenommen sind und ne dialyse brauchen. da musste man egt nur blutdruck messen und die gerte abwischen....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich habe vorm Studium auch am Freitag angerufen und am Montag konnte ich schon anfangen. Sag halt erst auf der Station, dass du keine schwere Sachen schleppen darfst - solltest du ja eigentlich als praktikant nicht wirklich. Es gab auch leute die im Rollstuhl KPP ableisten mussten. ;)

Stationen wie Uro, HNO, Auge, MKG... Da sind die meistens fit, mobil und schwer ist es auch nicht.

----------


## Kandra

> Ja ja, ich weiss ja, dass ichs jetzt machen sollte 
> 
> Das ist jetzt keine Ausrede oder so, aber ich habe starke Rckenprobleme (darf laut Orthopde nicht mal nen Kasten Wasser schleppen), und wrde es deswegen gerne auf ner Kinder-(oder Suglings)station machen. Und da ist so kurzfristig wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts frei (msste ja theoretisch Freitag anfangen, damit ich vor Oktober fertig wre).
> 
> Naja, eigene Dummheit


ich darf auch maximal 10 kg heben (hab auf station 5kg gesagt um noch Puffer zu haben) und das "schwerste" was ich machen musste war Betten beziehen ;) Ok, einmal hat sich ein 90kg Mann an mir festgehalten, das war unschn. Aber die Schwestern haben eigentlich schon darauf geachtet, dass ich mit unsicheren Patienten nie alleine unterwegs war. Hab mir aber auch immer konsequent Hilfe dazu gerufen, das musst du dann auch machen. Waschen bei voll pflegebedrftigen Patienten hab ich zB immer zu zweit gemacht weil ich die Leute net drehen konnte.

Schau das du auf ne Belegstation oder ne unfallchirurgische Station kommst. Da sind die meisten Leute noch relativ fit und knnen das meiste selber.

----------


## Katim

haha, das mit dem Aufschieben kenne ich nur allzu gut. Aber es gibt auch einige, die das erst im Studium machen, und das ist auch ok.

----------


## neurochirurgin

So, mchte an der Stelle auch mal meinen Frust loswerden. Ich sitz daheim, schreibe Psycho, lerne fr Klausuren, die ich krankheitshalber verpasst habe und bereite mich auf Physio vor und habe das Gefhl es geht grad gar nix mehr. Hab stndig nur noch Kopfschmerzen und bin mde....  :grrrr....:

----------


## coeur

Physio nervt mich auch soo sehr. Ich fange zum x-ten Mal von vorne an, komme berhaupt nicht weiter, verstehe es zwar grtenteils, kann's mir aber nicht merken und es ist noch soo viel und eigentlich msste ich auch noch Ana und BC lernen. Doppelt beruhigend, dass die Klausur Anfang des nchsten Semesters darber entscheiden wird, ob ich in Regelstudienzeit bleibe oder nicht.  :Party:

----------


## maniac89

> Also bei mir an der Uni (Mainz) kannst du definitiv keine 90 Tage am Stck machen hchstens 60 wenn berhaupt und das ist schon mehr als knapp. In den ersten Semesterferien hast du bei uns Chemie Praktikum und Klausur bis Ende August bzw. Ende Februar und mitte Oktober gehts schon weiter... In den nchsten Semesterferien ist es dann OSCE usw..... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das an den anderen Unis so viel besser ist, dass du 90 Tage am Stck machen kannst. Die meisten in meinem Semester machen 3 mal 30 Tage oder eben 2 mal 45.


Ich htte in diesen Ferien 90 Tage untergebracht. Die vorlesungsfreie Zeit geht von Mitte Juli bis Ende Oktober. Der OSCE-Termin dauert nicht mal ne Stunde und da kann man die Schicht doch so legen, dass es passt. Geht natrlich nicht, wenn man das Praktikum 5 Stunden von Mainz entfernt in der Heimatstadt macht (wobei man selbst da den einen Tag frei machen und dafr am Wochenende anrcken kann).

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

geh in die Psycho, da kannst bisschen Kicker zocken  :hmmm...:

----------


## sun.flower

> Es gab auch leute die im Rollstuhl KPP ableisten mussten. ;)


was es nicht alles gibt.. da kam sich doch ein relativ fiter Patient gleich gesnder vor als der pflegende Praktikant  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Das schne am rztlichen Beruf ist ja, dass es wirklich fr jeden irgendeine Nische gibt und das Studium also auch wirklich von jedem absolviert werden kann. Das KPP muss natrlich "leider" auch von fast jedem absolviert werden, aber da finden sich schon Lsungen.

----------


## neurochirurgin

@coeur: Ana msst ich auch noch lernen bzw. Neuroanatomie. Ach Gott 5 verschiedene Bcher, mal irgendwie versuchen was zu verstehen und vor allem sich zu merken... zum Glck dass man das nicht gleich zu Beginn des neuen Semesters braucht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich htte in diesen Ferien 90 Tage untergebracht. Die vorlesungsfreie Zeit geht von Mitte Juli bis Ende Oktober. Der OSCE-Termin dauert nicht mal ne Stunde und da kann man die Schicht doch so legen, dass es passt. Geht natrlich nicht, wenn man das Praktikum 5 Stunden von Mainz entfernt in der Heimatstadt macht (wobei man selbst da den einen Tag frei machen und dafr am Wochenende anrcken kann).


... dann ist das bei Beginn im WS doch ein bisschen anders. Ich hatte jetzt bis 21.8 noch Chemie und in der Woche vor Vorlesungsbegin gehts schon wieder mit Psycho weiter. Das sind dann gerade mal 7 Wochen. Find das dann doch schon zeitlich etwas knapp. Aber ich denke auch dass es in jedem Semester von den Terminen her ein bisschen anders ist und auch von Uni zu Uni...

----------


## Rettungshase

Zwlf Tage zwischen schriftlichem und mndlichem Physikum sind eindeutig zuwenig Zeit, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir Menschen sind, keine Maschinen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Jaaa. So langsam weis sich echt nicht, wie ich alles noch schaffen soll zu wiederholen: Unere extremitt, situs, kopfhals, zns, 40 Histoprparate, Herz, Kreislauf, Atmung, Sure-Base Strungen ( der prof forscht daran und fragt jedes mal die auch grndlich ab), Lipide und Kohlenhydrate...in 3 Tagen!

----------


## lio

Ich bin auch so fertig mit der Vorklinik  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab in den letzten Tagen nur den Lllmann wiederholt, fehlen nur noch die drei Promethen (inkl. Ursprung und Ansatz der autochthonen Rckenmuskeln  :was ist das...?: ), 250 Seiten Duale Reihe Biochemie und hoffentlich kommt der Speckmann bald*Den hat mein Physio-Prfer mitgeschrieben.
Irgendwo frag ich mich schon, warum ich in den letzten beiden Semestern jedes verdammte Praktikum mit Silbernagl und Schmidt vorbereitet hab, wenn ich jetzt weder Niere, Herz, Kreislauf noch Atmung brauche*Dafr aber smtliche Botox-Serotypen

----------


## ShaneC

Welcher Unmensch fragt denn bitte Ansatz/Ursprung von autochthonen Rckenmuskeln ??!?!?

----------


## lio

Ich hoffe mal, dass ne grobe Angabe und Einteilung reicht ^^
Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass er einfach alles fragt Viel Muskelmechanik (CCD-Winkel, gefiederte vs. parallelfasrige Muskeln und so Zeug, das ich immer berblttert hab) und fr alle eine Runde Embryo. 
Ich hab sooo Angst vor dieser blden Prfung  :Traurig:

----------


## ][truba][

Geht mir nicht anders.... in den ganzen Altfragen die die Leute die schon dran waren rumschicken steh ich bei einigem total auf dem Schlauch... ich denke das wird echt bel  :Frown:

----------


## Jemine

Ich halte allen, die noch ran mssen, die Daumen!

Ich persnlich wei zur Zeit gar nicht, ob und wie ich jemals berhaupt die Zulassung zum Physikum schaffen soll...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Jemine, Biochemie? *drck* Mir geht's ja genauso. Wegen einer Prfung keine Zulassung...

Ich drcke allen Physikumsgeplagten die Daumen fr die Mndliche! Ihr schafft das!

----------


## yvm17

Nach 2 Jahren Vorklinik mein erster und einziger Post hier, vorher war's nie ntig:

Sorry, aber ich muss mich auskotzen :kotzen: : Bin wegen EINEM bescheuerten Punkt im Physikum an der 3 vorbei - nur ein einziger -ich knnte echt heulen!!  :Traurig: 

Ich weiss es gibt Leute die schlimmer dran sind, und vielleicht wegen einem Punkt nicht bestanden haben, aber mich nervt's trotzdem!

Danke frs zuhren!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Hattest du schon mndlich? wenn nein, dann mach da mind. ne 3, dann hast du zwar 3,5 aber im Gesamten ne 3

----------


## yvm17

Danke fr deinen Post.
Ja, mndlich hatte ich inzwischen schon, da wars ne 3, zum Glck!
Ich finds halt bld, dass es so knapp ist, aber ich bin natrlich auch froh , dass ich bestanden habe und in die Klinik darf ohne ein halbes Jahr Dumchen zu drehen!
Mich wrde nur mal interessieren, wie das Zeugnis aussieht, ich meine nicht das, was jetzt kommt, sondern nach dem Hammerexamen, weil da zhlt ja diese Physikumsnote dazu und muss ja irgendwie draufstehen.
Aber es wird wohl niemand sein Zeugnis einscannen und mir schicken, damit ich das sehen kann  :hmmm...: .
Ich werd mich schon wieder beruhigen, kanns eh nicht ndern.

----------


## lyh81

mit den 3,5 wird weitergerechnet - Physikum zhlt 1/3, 2. Staatsexam 2/3 zur Endnote.
Diese Note wird also bestimmt irgendwo erscheinen - aber ob nun 3,5 oder 3, das letztlich wenig unterschied, oder? ;)

----------


## lyh81

mit den 3,5 wird weitergerechnet - Physikum zhlt 1/3, 2. Staatsexam 2/3 zur Endnote.
Diese Note wird also bestimmt irgendwo erscheinen - aber ob nun 3,5 oder 3, das macht letztlich wenig unterschied, oder? ;)

----------


## yvm17

stimmt ja, du hast recht. :Top: 
muss ich halt im Hammerexamen dann ne 2 haben  ::-stud:

----------


## Desperado 1893

Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Genie die Ferien  :hmmm...:

----------


## Abiturient2010

Seid mal lieber froh, dass ihr durch seid ;) Diese letzten Tage sind echt der reinste Psycho-Terror.... :Heul:

----------


## ][truba][

Das find ich auch!
Ich hab noch die mdl. vor mir und wenn die mich mit ner 4 durchlassen bin ich hoch zufrieden!
2 blde Fragen und vorbei ist der Spass.
Man, ich bin froh wenn Donnerstag rum ist!
MfG Thomas

----------


## epeline

hrt doch auf, die anderen anzumeckern,
die knnen nix fr eure nervositt und jeder darf sich ber jede note rgern, auskotzen oder auch freuen!

das hier ist nicht der "man darf nur meckern wenn durchgefallen" - fred  :hmmm...: 

ruhig blut! alles wird gut! drcke den brigen noch die daumen fr die letzten meter vorklinik!

----------


## Desperado 1893

Ja, aber ich glaub jetzt nicht, dass das bse/meckrig gemeint war  :hmmm...: 
Ich versteh euch auch total. Ich dachte am Prfungstag vorgestern auch, dass man so ne Anspannung den ganzen Tag nicht aushalten kann, hatte nen Puls von 108, konnte kaum was essen, musste stndig auf Klo  :Big Grin:  und so weiter... 
Aber das hat sich dann direkt gelegt, sobald es endlich losging... So ist es bei euch bestimmt auch. Haltet durch, die Leidenszeit ist bald vorbei, und freut euch auf die Wochen danach! 
Ihr seid aber wirklich nicht zu beneiden, dass ihr so spt dran seid... Psychoterror triffts schon ganz gut!

----------


## ][truba][

Ich meinte es auch nicht meckrig. Gut erkannt @ Desperados!
Vielmehr sprach der Neid das man selbst noch auf den Kohlen sitzen muss und selbst ber ein lpisches bestehen froh wre.
Hinterher redet man natrlich drber und denkt, mensch, wrs doch nur ne Note besser gewesen oder ht ich das noch gesagt.
Aber vorher....

----------


## epeline

ALLES WIRD GUT! *auf die schulter klopf*

----------


## yvm17

Ich fand mich auch nicht angemeckert....und htte mich auch ber jede Note aufgeregt, die ich wegen einem Punkt verpasst habe...das Schlimme ist ja nicht die Note an sich (oder nur ein bisschen), sondern nur dass es so knapp ist!  :grrrr....: 

Und ich verstehe voll und ganz, dass die Leute , die so spt dran sind berhaupt keinen Bock mehr haben, nach monatelangem Lernen.
Aber, danach ist einfach zu sagen: Ihr schafft das !!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## endzeit

hauptsache, alle Welt lernt schon seit Wochen und ich kriege schon das kotzen, wenn ich nur an Biochemie denke  :Woow:

----------


## Beany1692

ich kriege ebenfalls das groe kotzen, wenn ich an biochemie denke!

das nchste semester wird ein spa .. -.- vor allem, wenn man auch noch so tolle gruppen erwischt hat, wo die zeiten immer schn nachmittags sind und man dann noch eine stunde bis nach hause fahren kann, suuuper.

----------


## Kandra

Ich wr froh, wenn ich mich ber meinen Stundenplan schon aufregen KNNTE -.- Online ist er nmlich immer noch nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich kriege ebenfalls das groe kotzen, wenn ich an biochemie denke!
> 
> das nchste semester wird ein spa .. -.- vor allem, wenn man auch noch so tolle gruppen erwischt hat, wo die zeiten immer schn nachmittags sind und man dann noch eine stunde bis nach hause fahren kann, suuuper.


OMG ich hab Biochemie schon fast verdrngt...blderweise sind bei uns alle Pflichtkurse Nachmittags...ich hab nur Glck, dass ich wenigstens den frhen Prpkurs hab der nur bis 15:30 geht... aber dafr darf ich Samstags zum Psychokurs antreten...

----------


## Kensington

Wieso hat man die ersten beiden Semestern fast kein Stoff im Gegensatz zum 3.? Tolles System.
Ich strebere mal weiter.

----------


## Kandra

Wir haben im zweiten Semester auch die Hlfte der Zeit quasi Leerlauf und jetzt im dritten ist der Stundenplan wieder vollgestopft wie sonst was. Fnde es auch besser, wenn sie Physik I zB ins zweite Semester gepackt htten. So hat man immer gleich viel Stress ;)

----------


## neurochirurgin

Bei uns war Physik im 2. Semester, trotzdem ist die Organisation und die Stundenplne zum kotzen. Morgen geht das Semester los und meine Gruppeneinteilung fr Psycho z.B. hab ich immer noch nicht. Bin auch ziemlich gefrustet...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei uns ist das eigentlich ganz gut gelst...im 1. Physik, Chemie, Bio, Termi und Psycho Teil 1 und im 2. Prpkurs und BC, im 3. Histo und Physio....

----------


## neurochirurgin

Bei uns ist es grad umgekehrt... den Prpkurs gleich im 1. Semester und erst im 2. Semester die Physik!. Termi und Chemi ist auch bei uns 1. Semester. Trotzdem, bei uns ist ne Organisation... schlimm schlimm sowas.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Organisation ist bei uns teilweise auch echt mies...jetzt sollen wir uns die Psychoskripte am Dienstag mittag abholen ...blderweise haben genau zu der Zeit 80% unseres Semesters Biochemie oder Prpkurs *g*

----------


## Kensington

Bei uns ist es schon anders:
1. Ana Bewegungsapp., ganze Physik und Chemie, Psycho, Teile Biochemie, KLinische Untersuchungskurse, Ethik
2. Biochemie, Molek. Zellbio soviel, Psycho, Public Health, Histo, Statistik, Teile Physio
3./4. Prpkurs, Rest Anatomie :p, Biochemie nochmal komplett, Physio nochmal komplett, Untersuchungskurse, Neuroana, Psychophysio
ich glaube ich hab noch die Hlfte vergessen  :Smilie:  + jedes Semester Mantelstudium einmal die Woche 4 h vormittags  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

Lang lebe der Modellstudiengang...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anoulie

Wir haben jetzt im 1. Semester Chemie, Physik, Anatomie, Terminologie und Biologie, und Chemie und Biologie sind sooo viel Stoff zu lernen und vor allem zu verstehen... oh je... habe schon den ganzen Tag heute Chemie durchgearbeitet :/ *jammer*

----------


## maxz

12 Seiten Physikstoff + 120 Folien warten aufs auswendig lernen. Von den anderen Fchern red ich jetzt mal nicht. Super Sonntag steht bevor..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Ich hasse, hasse, HASSE Physik!!!

----------


## maxz

Und ich erst...! Unntig und kompliziert und..unntig  :Big Grin: !
Hnge grad am "Direct Electric Current. Conductance of Electrolytes and Gases" -.-'

----------


## Kensington

Wie lange knnte ihr so am Tag lernen? Inbesondere vor den Prfungen?
Uns wird geraten, nicht mehr als 6 h zu lernen,aber das ist sowas von utopisch, dann mit dem SToff hinzukommen. BIn schon wieder seit 9 Uhr dran und der Tag ist noch lang. Schriftliche und Mndliche sind erst Anfanf Januar zum Glck.

Physik hatten wir im 1. Mochte ich nicht, ist aber im Medizinstudium nicht so anspruchsvoll, so dass sogar ich das bestanden habe :p

----------


## Kandra

Ne, anspruchsvoll ist was anderes, aber die nehmen sich einfach so unendlich wichtig. Morgen das erste Praktikum, du musst das Skript quasi auswendig knnen, weil pro Praktikumstag 4-5 Leute rausgepickt werden, die zu einem Teilbereich des Versuchs ein Referat (ohne eigene Notizen!) halten mssen. Und wenn du den Betreuern da nicht gut genug bist, gilt der gesamte Versuch als nicht bestanden und du musst ihn wiederholen. Ich mein hallo, was geht denn ab?? In Physio (imo 1000 mal wichtiger wie Physik) ist das Praktikum total gechillt und die Referatsfolien sind schon vorgearbeitet und man muss das Referat nur noch selber halten. Ohne nerviges Ausfragen und total unntigen Druck.


Was das lernen angeht: Kommt drauf an wie effektiv du bist. Ich denke eine Richtzeit von effektiv (!) 6-7h ist vllig in Ordnung. Ich sitze auch gerne mal von acht bis acht am Schreibtisch, aber lenke mich halt auch gerne zwischendurch mal ab, so dass ich ingesamt auch nicht auf viel mehr wie 6-8 Stunden lernen komme.

----------


## maxz

Auf welche Tage bezieht sich die Zeit von 6-7 Stunden von euch? Jeden Tag?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Wie lange knnte ihr so am Tag lernen? Inbesondere vor den Prfungen?
> Uns wird geraten, nicht mehr als 6 h zu lernen,aber das ist sowas von utopisch, dann mit dem SToff hinzukommen. BIn schon wieder seit 9 Uhr dran und der Tag ist noch lang. Schriftliche und Mndliche sind erst Anfanf Januar zum Glck.
> 
> Physik hatten wir im 1. Mochte ich nicht, ist aber im Medizinstudium nicht so anspruchsvoll, so dass sogar ich das bestanden habe :p


Mir geht's genauso. Ich versinke hier irgendwo zwischen Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio. Warum mssen die auch alles ins 3. Semester packen?!!

----------


## Latifundia

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich an Physik denke ... Aber ich versuche trotz Talentfreiheit in diesem Fach
den Freischuss zu bestehen... mir ist schlecht... :kotzen:

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich versinke hier irgendwo zwischen Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio. Warum mssen die auch alles ins 3. Semester packen?!!


Ist echt so!  :grrrr....:   :Gefllt mir nicht!:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## fap79

> Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich an Physik denke ... Aber ich versuche trotz Talentfreiheit in diesem Fach
> den Freischuss zu bestehen... mir ist schlecht...


Hehe...kenne das Gefhl....vermute mal, wir sassen Freitag in der gleichen Vorlesung ^^

Naja...mal schauen wie es wird.... immer positiv denken !!

lt. einem Bekannten aus dem 2.Klinischen soll es nicht sooooo schlimm sein....aber ich glaube das ist bei ihm einfach schon viel zu lange verdrngt ^^

----------


## //stefan

habt ihr denn literatur gekauft um der physik-angst etwas gersteter entgegentreten zu knnen? hab mir "erste hilfe - chemie und physik fr mediziner" gekauft. hat nen passablen eindruck beim durchblttern gemacht... zusammen mit den skripten sollte das wohl reichen! Amazon-Link

----------


## Latifundia

> Hehe...kenne das Gefhl....vermute mal, wir sassen Freitag in der gleichen Vorlesung ^^
> 
> Naja...mal schauen wie es wird.... immer positiv denken !!
> 
> lt. einem Bekannten aus dem 2.Klinischen soll es nicht sooooo schlimm sein....aber ich glaube das ist bei ihm einfach schon viel zu lange verdrngt ^^


I-wie alle sagen, dass Physik nicht so schwer sein soll, aber ich hab mir Altklausuren angeguckt, das ist alles sehr mathematisch - nicht mein Fall :Hh?:  Praktisch sieht das schon wieder anders aus...

----------


## neurochirurgin

Also bei uns war Physik im 2. Semester und Horror! Hohe Durchfallquote, Niveau vom 2. Semester Physikstudium. Hab mir ne private Nachhilfe bezahlt um das schaffen zu knnen. Bin bis heute froh, dass ich DAS hinter mich gebracht habe.

----------


## Zeolith

> Ne, anspruchsvoll ist was anderes, aber die nehmen sich einfach so unendlich wichtig.


JAAA, war bei uns auch so, die Physiker werden nur noch von den Biochemikern getoppt  :Grinnnss!: 
Die halten uns auch alle fr doof. Aussage vom Prof in der Vorlesung: Wie wollen sie richtige rzte werden, wenn sie nichtmal erklren knnen was ein 'Southern Blot' ist? Wenn Sie mal soweit sind, werden sie diese Verfahren tglich brauchen!

Nu klar, Anatomiekenntnisse und Empathie fr den Patienten ist eh radikal berbewertet. ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

Wie hoch ist denn eine ''hohe Durchfallquote''? Also bei euch?
Bei uns muss man praktisch alle Prfungen bestehen, sonst muss man das ganze Jahr (!!) wiederholen.Man kann jedoch untereinander kompensieren Bsp. Von vier mndlichen kann man in einer ungengend sein, wenn man insgesamt eine 4 hat ( 6 ist die beste Note bei uns).
Wenn man das nicht schafft und zbsp. wegen einer Prfungen durchfllt muss man alle Prfungen im nchsten Jahr nochmals machen. Cool, nech :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

> JAAA, war bei uns auch so, die Physiker werden nur noch von den Biochemikern getoppt 
> Die halten uns auch alle fr doof. Aussage vom Prof in der Vorlesung: Wie wollen sie richtige rzte werden, wenn sie nichtmal erklren knnen was ein 'Southern Blot' ist? Wenn Sie mal soweit sind, werden sie diese Verfahren tglich brauchen!
> 
> Nu klar, Anatomiekenntnisse und Empathie fr den Patienten ist eh radikal berbewertet.


Ist bei uns auch, aber Bloting finde ich schon noch ein wichtiges Verfahren. Da gibts weitaus unwichtigere Dinge :p Tabllen mit Enzymen usw..

----------


## neurochirurgin

@Kensington: Falls du mich meinst, bei uns lag die Durchfallquote bei knapp 25%. Ja Anatomie wird berbewertet, auch bei uns hier, und dadurch, dass es mndlich ist geht es sehr ungerecht zu. Die einen Prfer lassen einem mit 3 Stzen (etwas bertrieben gesagt) weiter und andere werden in berlnge geprft und fliegen nach 1 falschen Antwort raus. Bei uns sind die Chemiker auch alle komisch..... da hrt man auch Sprche wie " Frauen knnen eh keine Chemie, weil sie nicht logisch denken knnen". Naja, was tut man nicht alles um Arzt zu werden...

----------


## R.E. Lee

> Wie wollen sie richtige rzte werden, wenn sie nichtmal erklren knnen was ein 'Southern Blot' ist?


Mal abgesehen davon das die diversen Blotting Verfahren bei uns schon in Bio xmal besprochen wurden und das Thema selbst in der Oberstufe im Grundkurs durchgenommen wird, wrde ich mal frech behaupten das du schon wissen solltest was man unter Blotting versteht ;) .

----------


## Kensington

Bei uns fallen mehr als 25% durch und man fllt, wie gesagt, dann durch alles. ::-dance: 
Also sehr hoch ist schon was anderes. Bei meiner Schwester fallen rund 80% im 1. Jahr durch.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei uns war Physik auch ziemlich heftig...50% Durchfallquote in der 1. Klausur und in der Nachklausur 2 Wochen spter waren es ca. 65%... Chemie waren es glaub ich so ca. 20% aber da verliert man auch gleich ein Semester, da man im nchsten BC nicht belegen darf!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich werden mir in den nchsten 2jahren wen suchen der mit physikum-Abschlssen dealt  :bhh:   overflow nach nur 1 Tag. Ich fhle mich echt dumm heute.

----------


## Kandra

So, erstes Physikpraktikum berstanden. War genauso wie erwartet. Also Mist. Und natrlich direkt ausgefragt worden, zum Glck ber das einzige was ich konnte :P Damit hab ichs aber noch nicht berstanden, denn aus Grnden der "Fairness" und weil man ja fr jeden Versuch vorbereitet sein soll, kann man auch die nchsten 4 Termine JEDESMAL ausgefragt werden, wenn man Pech hat. Zumal die Betreuer immer wechseln und so tatschlich noch nicht wissen, wer schon ausgefragt wurde und wer nicht. Geil ist was anderes...

Achja und von 2 mglichen "Ausfragepunkten", habe ich nur 1 bekommen (bei 0 ist man durchgefallen und darf nicht am Versuch teilnehmen), weil ich ja die Formeln nicht hergeleitet habe? HALLO??? Ich finds schon ne Frechheit das wir die auswendig knnen mssen, da lern ich ganz bestimmt nicht auch noch die Herleitungen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei uns war das auch so....jedes mal ein beschissenes Vortestat das mit --, -, 0 oder + bewertet wurde...bei -- warst du raus und musstest den Tag nachholen. Und am Ende musstest du aber im Schniit mind. 0 haben sonst wurdest du nicht zur Klausur zugelassen.

----------


## maxz

heute in Physik belst abgekratzt und jetzt noch Pelvis und lower limbs lernen im Detail...Schrecklicher Tag

----------


## neurochirurgin

Ich hatte heute auch nen sch*** Tag. In so nem blden Psycho-Seminar ne Ausarbeitung machen mssen und morgen noch ne verpasste Klausur vom letzten Semester nachholen. Ein Zeugs, was mir gar net liegt. Prfungsart ist Parcour, man rennt durch die Leichen halle und hat pro Frage 20 sekunden Zeit. Knnte jetzt schon ko*****

----------


## maxz

Omg was ne Methode  :Big Grin: 

Naja das beste ist noch, dass ich Samstag und Sonntag auch Uni habe...und 4 Tests insgesamt schreibe an den zwei Tagen...in Physik  :kotzen:

----------


## neurochirurgin

@maxz: Kopf hoch, ich weiss wie das ist. Ich hatte jetzt im Oktober jedes 2. Wochenende Uni...... schlaucht ganz schn

----------


## maxz

Ouman :/

Und ich Peil das echt nicht in Physik.. "Electric Field of a Dipole. Einthoven's Theory". Jemand nen gutes Video dazu?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich knnte auch brechen wenn ich dran denke, dass ich an 3 Wochenenden im November und Dezember das bescheuerte Psycho Seminar habe!!!!

----------


## Anatom90

Oh mein Gott...wenn ich hier so lese, was ihr ber Physik schreibt, bin ich mehr als froh das hinter mir zu haben.

In Mnster war Physik sowas von gechillt. Und in der Klausur musste man nur 50% schaffen und man hatte bestanden. Und die Klausur bestand zu 80% aus Altfragen!

Man..was bin ich froh dass ich das nicht in Mnchen machen muss!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lottiee

Oh man.. mich macht Anatomie echt fertig! Ich habe mich eigentlich total drauf gefreut, das endlich zu lernen und finde es auch echt interessant, aber... Ich kann 10 Mal auswendig lernen, wo Ursprung und Ansatz eines Muskels sind und wie er innerviert wird - wenn ich es mir 5 Minuten spter wieder anschaue ist alles weg.

----------


## LaTraviata

Lottiee, das wird  :Knuddel: ! 
So ging es wohl fast jedem mt Anatomie und im Endeffekt besteht man die Testate doch. Nach einiger Zeit hing mein Bad voll Post-its und selbst in der Dusche hatte ich schlussendlich die Hand- und Fumuskulatur in Klarsichthllen hngen  ::-oopss:  :peng:

----------


## maxz

Ich hab das Problem eher bei Physik und Cytology/Histology..

Naja Physiktag heute geschafft, morgen gehts weiter um 9 ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Oh man.. mich macht Anatomie echt fertig! Ich habe mich eigentlich total drauf gefreut, das endlich zu lernen und finde es auch echt interessant, aber... Ich kann 10 Mal auswendig lernen, wo Ursprung und Ansatz eines Muskels sind und wie er innerviert wird - wenn ich es mir 5 Minuten spter wieder anschaue ist alles weg.


Genauso geht es mir auch gerade!! Ganz schrecklich sind die autochtone Rckenmuskulatur und die kurzen Fumuskeln. Ich frage mich echt, wie das alles in meinen Kopf passen (und vor allem drin bleiben) soll ...

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Genauso geht es mir auch gerade!! Ganz schrecklich sind die autochtone Rckenmuskulatur und die kurzen Fumuskeln. Ich frage mich echt, wie das alles in meinen Kopf passen (und vor allem drin bleiben) soll ...


Ich gebe euch mal einen kleinen Tipp zur autochtonen! Lernt die Systeme und der ungefhren Verlauf und nicht den genauen Ursprung und Ansatz! Diese sind je nach Buch eh immer anderes und keiner wird euch genau danach fragen :Top:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## LaTraviata

^ So sieht's aus...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Ich gebe euch mal einen kleinen Tipp zur autochtonen! Lernt die Systeme und der ungefhren Verlauf und nicht den genauen Ursprung und Ansatz! Diese sind je nach Buch eh immer anderes und keiner wird euch genau danach fragen


Ja stimmt  :Grinnnss!: . Dazu bin ich mittlerweile auch schon bergegangen. Dann gehts eigentlich ...

----------


## //stefan

Die letzten Jahrgnge an meiner Uni wurden von Hand und Fu grtenteils verschont! Welch Luxus! Ich hoffe die kommen nicht auf die Idee das dieses Jahr zu ndern....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LaTraviata

dann drcke ich mal die Daumen, dass das so bleibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das Semester luft gerade mal 2 Wochen und mir geht jetzt schon wieder so einiges an der Uni auf den Keks!!! Irgendwie hab ich gehofft, dass das Prpsemester richtig cool wird, aber der ganze Schrott auenrum macht es grad noch nerviger als das letzte Semester mit Physik und Chemie. Anatomie an sich is ja echt cool aber das ganze organisations Chaos, das blde Wohnheim und die Aussicht auf die bescheuerte OSCE an Fasching bringt meine Laune gerade echt auf einen Tiefpunkt!!!

----------


## Liliac

Ohje, das hrt sich bei euch echt doof an... wollte hier eigentlich meckern, aber ich merke gerade, dass es uns hier ziemlich gut geht. Am samstag steht zwar chemie an, aber das geht ganz gut, physik hat das semester auch schon gut hinter sich gebracht. Ich sag mal so, wir sind gerade schon alle ein wneig am dekompensieren, kleinere sprachliche ausflle inklusive, weil wir teilweise schon viel zu erledigen haben  :Big Grin:  (blde protokolle bis um 12 uhr nachts auswerten) aber allgemein ist das bei uns sehr gut gemacht, profs und dozenten sind sehr nett, erklren viel, und die veranstaltungen lohnen sich auch zum groteil. Nchste Woche gehts dann mit den Moduen los und ich freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal bisschen biochemie, histologie usw, auf jedenfall spannender als vorbereitunwochen  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxz

Ich kotz ab..
Sonntag nen Histotest (heute hat unsere Lehrerin das mal beilufig erwhnt) und die will immer jedes Detail wissen.. 
Bis zum 15 ca. 300 Physik Definitionen lernen und der Anatomietest wartet auch schon.
Nebenbei morgen und bermoren noch dick Unterricht. Luft..Niicht! -.-'

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich kotz ab..
> Sonntag nen Histotest (heute hat unsere Lehrerin das mal beilufig erwhnt) und die will immer jedes Detail wissen.. 
> Bis zum 15 ca. 300 Physik Definitionen lernen und der Anatomietest wartet auch schon.
> Nebenbei morgen und bermoren noch dick Unterricht. Luft..Niicht! -.-'


Ihr habt Sonntags Uni?????

----------


## //stefan

Wir haben hchstens an nem Samstag mal Progress-Test, sonst nix.

----------


## maxz

> Ihr habt Sonntags Uni?????



Ja...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei uns ist Sonntag auch nie was...hchstens Samstags mal so ein blder Psychokurs oder mal eine Klausur!

----------


## Kensington

Bei uns ist am Wochenende Schicht im Schacht  :Smilie: 
Wre ja noch schner...

Mich nervt Physio. Wenigstens am Mittwoch mal wieder Fummelkurs.

----------


## Tarwah

Ich knnte echt kotzen heute  :Frown:  Haben zur Zeit Anatomie und vor 2 Wochen ne MC-Klausur zu Muskeln. Natrlich war ich in der ganzen Zeit vorher, in der ich eigentlich lernen wollte, krank und bin dann fast ausgeflippt vor Stress vor der Klausur. Durch Glck hab ich dann doch noch 11/15 Punkten bekommen, die aber leider nur Punkte einer Teilklausur sind. Montag haben wir dann unsere "finale" Prfung in Anatomie, die mndlich ist. Hab mich jetzt so lange durchgeqult und versucht alles zu lernen (Anatomie, Ortho, Neuropatho, Patho und Unfallchirurgie) und kann mir einfach niiiiiiichts merken... Wre es wieder ne MC-Klausur htte ich ja noch ne Chance, aber so seh ich fr mich schwarz am Montag  :Frown: 
Sa heute von 10 bis 9 vor meinem Lernstoff und hab das Gefhl, dass der ganze Tag sinnlos war.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich oft das Gefhl habe zu dumm fr dieses Studium zu sein. Vor allem, wenn ich sehe, wie viel meine Mitstudierenden drauf haben und schon vor-/nachgearbeitet haben...

----------


## Kensington

> Ich knnte echt kotzen heute  Haben zur Zeit Anatomie und vor 2 Wochen ne MC-Klausur zu Muskeln. Natrlich war ich in der ganzen Zeit vorher, in der ich eigentlich lernen wollte, krank und bin dann fast ausgeflippt vor Stress vor der Klausur. Durch Glck hab ich dann doch noch 11/15 Punkten bekommen, die aber leider nur Punkte einer Teilklausur sind. Montag haben wir dann unsere "finale" Prfung in Anatomie, die mndlich ist. Hab mich jetzt so lange durchgeqult und versucht alles zu lernen (Anatomie, Ortho, Neuropatho, Patho und Unfallchirurgie) und kann mir einfach niiiiiiichts merken... Wre es wieder ne MC-Klausur htte ich ja noch ne Chance, aber so seh ich fr mich schwarz am Montag 
> Sa heute von 10 bis 9 vor meinem Lernstoff und hab das Gefhl, dass der ganze Tag sinnlos war.
> Hinzu kommt, dass ich oft das Gefhl habe zu dumm fr dieses Studium zu sein. Vor allem, wenn ich sehe, wie viel meine Mitstudierenden drauf haben und schon vor-/nachgearbeitet haben...


Liebe/r Tarwah
Nicht den Kopf hngen lassen. Das schaffst du ganz sicher. Wir allen fhlen uns zeitweise dumm und wie Idioten neben den anderen Intelligenzbestien aus der 1. Reihe  :Smilie:  Aber am Ende ist auch schon mal eine ganze 1. Reihe durchgefallen. Drcke dir ganz fest die Daumen und verzweifel auch gerade an meinem Stoffberg.

----------


## Tarwah

Danke Kensington  :Smilie: 
Es nervt einfach nur so sehr, wenn man sieht, wie andere gut vorankommen und man selbst hinterherhinkt. 
Aber ich nehm das jetzt als schlechten Semesterstart hin und muss das dann halt wiederholen... 
Ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall auch ganz doll die Daumen, dass du deinen Lernstoff noch verdaut bekommst  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

Wir haben erst im Januar Prfung, aber bin jetzt schon irre deswegen. Life sucks sometimes.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hey, Tarwah! Lass dich auf keinem Fall verrckt machen von anderen, die irgendwie anscheinend mehr lernen oder mehr wissen! Es ist immer sehr schlimm in ersten Semestern, aber glaubs mir - es geht allen so! Jeder lernt mit verschiedener Geschwindigkeit, und vor allem in verschiedene Reihenfolge. Ich hatte das Gefhl immer whrend der Anatomie - jemand hat schon alles einmal gelernt und ich sa immer noch an obere Extremitt usw... Und dann, wenn noch jemand ber irgendwelches Detail angefangen hat zu diskutieren - da habe ich immer Panik gekriegt. Bin trotzdem nicht durchgefallen. 

Das Gefhl ist komplett normal und heisst nichts!  Verdrnge es und hau rein, du schaffst das schon!

----------


## Xanathos

*Man hat echt keine Freizeit mehr!!!* 
(sage ich, als RA aus dem 12h/24h Dienst mit phasenweise 4-6Tagen a 12h/Woche)

----------


## nevermind923

heute durchs erste ana testat gefallen.
holy.... bin ich frustriert  :grrrr....:

----------


## SpawnAlive

MC oder mndliche Prfung?

Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen sowas.
Gehrt irgendwie dazu.
Habe das erste damals auch versiebt und wurde im Laufe des Kurses noch ein groer Anatom. ;)

----------


## Anatom90

> heute durchs erste ana testat gefallen.
> holy.... bin ich frustriert


Ich kann dich da absolut verstehen. Mir gings am Anfang auch so..aber das wird besser mit den Testaten!
Mach dir keinen Stress und sei nicht traurig! Das gehrt zum Studium dazu und so doof das klingen mag:
dadurch wirst du nur besser! Ich spreche aus Erfahrung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensington

> *Man hat echt keine Freizeit mehr!!!* 
> (sage ich, als RA aus dem 12h/24h Dienst mit phasenweise 4-6Tagen a 12h/Woche)


Kann ich nicht zustimmen.

----------


## maxz

kann ich zustimmen zurzeit  :Big Grin: . Uni-lernen-schlafen sind die Hauptbeschftigungen zurzeit..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...dann kann/sollte man vielleicht mal seine Lernstrategie berdenken.

----------


## Kensington

Total! Oder das Zeitmanagement oder den Studiengang. Vor allem im 1. Semester schon  :Grinnnss!: 

Das sind dann die Irren, die meinen, whrend dem Studium kann man nicht arbeiten, nicht feiern gehen, eine Beziehung haben to be continued.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> kann ich zustimmen zurzeit . Uni-lernen-schlafen sind die Hauptbeschftigungen zurzeit..


Ernsthaft? oO Krass

----------


## maxz

Das hat weder mit Lernstrategie zu tun noch mit bertreiben. Wir mssen halt fr Physik 11 Prsentationen a ca. 30-40 Folien mit 3-4 Formeln/Definitionen je Folie auswendig lernen und im Test (den wir bestehen mssen um zur Semesterabschlussprfung zugelassen zu werden) kriegen wir 2 Themen aus den 11 und mssen alle Definitionen und Formeln von den Folien aufschreiben. 
Und ja ich hab vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr Uni als ihr (weil ich alleine bis zu 11 Stunden Bulgarischunterricht noch habe pro Woche + jedes Wochenende Unterricht = 7 Tage Woche). 
Und die verbleibende Zeit fllt dann halt noch kurz fr die anderen Fcher weg. 

Hat wohl kaum was mit "Irren" zu tun. Ich geh auch feiern nebenbei, man sollte vieleicht nicht jeden Satz wrtlich nehmen Kensington. Dachte, angehende Mediziner wrden zumindest das Wort Logik kennen (;

----------


## endzeit

replikation, transkription, translation...ich kann es mittlerweile nicht mehr hren  :was ist das...?:

----------


## maxz

Besser von etwas zuviel hren, als etwas noch nie gehrt zu haben, was man wissen sollte  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> replikation, transkription, translation...ich kann es mittlerweile nicht mehr hren


... mir gehts genauso nur mit "ase" ...Oxydoreduktase, Kinsa, Hydrolase, Ligase....ich kanns nicht mehr hren ich versteh eh nur ase!!!!

----------


## endzeit

> ... mir gehts genauso nur mit "ase" ...Oxydoreduktase, Kinsa, Hydrolase, Ligase....ich kanns nicht mehr hren ich versteh eh nur ase!!!!


jaaa..biochemie und ich..das ist einfach purer hass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Ein Bio-Seminar wo der Betreuer nur ungeordneten Satzsalat spricht(von den dummen Witzen mal abgesehen.

Ein Chemie Praktikum wo der Boxenassi nicht auftaucht,Physik was einem auf den Nerven herumtanzt.

Terminologie wo man einschlft.

Und jetzt das Lernen smtlicher Extremittenknochen innerhalb von 2 Wochen.

Ich hab mich vllig freiwillig fr das Studium entschieden,aber im Moment htte ich gerne eine Zeitmaschine :keule:  :keule:  :keule:  
Dann wrde ich zurckreisen und meinem frheren Ich raten:
Fang schon mal mit Lernen an.

----------


## waargh

2 Wochen fr Knochen ist doch vllig okay finde ich.
Wir haben gerade 2,5 Wochen, um den Rcken und die untere Extremitt zu lernen. Und zwar alles.
Ich frag mich echt, wie das gehen soll.

----------


## maniac89

> Und jetzt das Lernen smtlicher Extremittenknochen innerhalb von 2 Wochen.


hhh.. ist das nicht in einem Tag gemacht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 2 Wochen fr Knochen ist doch vllig okay finde ich.
> Wir haben gerade 2,5 Wochen, um den Rcken und die untere Extremitt zu lernen. Und zwar alles.
> Ich frag mich echt, wie das gehen soll.


Wir so ungefhr auch.... In 3 Wochen Rcken, Regio glutealis, Epifasziale Strukturen alles von dorsal und Schdel + Hirnnerven und Durchtrittsstellen und so....
Fr alle Knochen hatten wir 2 Tage Zeit!!!

----------


## Xanathos

> Total! Oder das Zeitmanagement oder den Studiengang. Vor allem im 1. Semester schon 
> 
> Das sind dann die Irren, die meinen, whrend dem Studium kann man nicht arbeiten, nicht feiern gehen, eine Beziehung haben to be continued.


Daraus entnehme ich jetzt:
"Wir kennen uns nicht, aber ich wei *genau*, was du falsch machst." 

... yea~ well, I see
Wir in den 1. und 2. Semestern sind alle noch so klein, dass wir keine Ahnung vom wahren Leben haben und noch nicht wissen, wie man sich Zeit einteilt. I see, I see. Mag bei manchen das Problem sein. Aber sicherlich nicht bei allen. Ich wre vorsichtig damit, Leute die ich nicht kenne, als Irre zu bezeichnen.

----------


## Kensington

Ich kann so gut und gern sagen, was ich mchte  :Smilie:  Ich kann die Leute einfach null verstehen, die immer rumheulen, dass sie kein Leben mehr haben. Es stimmt einfach nicht. Schlicht und ergreifend nicht.
Man darf gerne heulen, dass man viel zu tun hat oder meinetwegen viel zu lernen, aber dass einem kein Leben mehr bleibt, ist lcherlich und Kleinerkindergeheul.
Aber nunja, es gab auch Leute, die schon das Abi als Doktorarbeit gesehen haben.Und am Ende kann ja auch nicht jeder was werden.

Natrlich ist es mglich, dass das Studium in Bulle hundertmal mehr anspruchsvoll ist, als in Good old Germany oder Switzerland. I don't know. ::-oopss:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe nachher mein 1. Ana-Testat. Thema ist bei uns auch Rumpfwand + untere Extremitt. Wir hatten genau 3 Wochen dafr Zeit (natrlich nur, wenn man seit dem ersten Prptag lernt, was bei mir leider nicht der Fall war  :grrrr....: ). Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich ber Nacht nicht alles vergessen habe ...

----------


## Kensington

Viel Glck, Mona!

----------


## Herzkasperl

@Kensington: Eine Mediziner-Doktorarbeit ist vom Umfang her mit der Abiturvorbereitung durchaus vergleichbar.  :bhh:

----------


## Xanathos

> Es stimmt einfach nicht. Schlicht und ergreifend nicht.


Und woher weit du das?
(davon abgesehen, dass 'kein Leben mehr haben' erstmal definiert werden msste)

----------


## Gesocks

Seh' ich wie Kensington. Wer kein Problem damit hat, stndig keinen oder sehr untergeordnet Freizeitbeschftigungen nachzugehen, der wird auch nicht von "kein Leben" reden. Wer ein Problem damit hat - Ganz easy, der sollte es langsamer angehen.

Die Seminare fangen dieses Semester stndig viel zu frh an... So chronisch mde war ich lange nicht!

----------


## Latifundia

Nach vier Wochen Osteo kommt in einer Woche das 1. Testat ! 
*aufgeregt* hoffentlich geht alles gut...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich habe nachher mein 1. Ana-Testat. Thema ist bei uns auch Rumpfwand + untere Extremitt. Wir hatten genau 3 Wochen dafr Zeit (natrlich nur, wenn man seit dem ersten Prptag lernt, was bei mir leider nicht der Fall war ). Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich ber Nacht nicht alles vergessen habe ...


Wie war Ana?

----------


## endzeit

> Nach vier Wochen Osteo kommt in einer Woche das 1. Testat ! 
> *aufgeregt* hoffentlich geht alles gut...


es wird alles gut gehen - osteo in essen ist wirklich in Ordnung und ein netter einstieg.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab so eine riesige Angst vor der BC-Klausur am Dienstag. Die Tatsache, dass ich das Praktikum wiederholen muss, wenn ich durchfalle, macht es nicht gerade besser...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Wie war Ana?


Bestanden  :Grinnnss!: . War aber berraschend leicht zu schaffen. Ich war nach 5 Minuten schon wieder drauen. Es ist aber immer so, dass man sich vorher voll den Stress macht und hinterher war es dann halb so schlimm. Ich hoffe mal, dass das so bleibt.

----------


## Kandra

> Die Seminare fangen dieses Semester stndig viel zu frh an... So chronisch mde war ich lange nicht!


Geht mir genauso. Dazu kommen unendlich viele private Termine und die Arbeit. Ich brauch Ferien!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bestanden . War aber berraschend leicht zu schaffen. Ich war nach 5 Minuten schon wieder drauen. Es ist aber immer so, dass man sich vorher voll den Stress macht und hinterher war es dann halb so schlimm. Ich hoffe mal, dass das so bleibt.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bei mir wirds wohl am Dienstag auch so aussehen. Hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen schon so viele + von meiner Dozentin bekommen, dass ich ja nicht so schlecht sein kann. Aber beim Testat kommt dann ja immer noch die Aufregung. 
Bei uns ist es halt auch ein schriftl. Fhnchentestat mit anschlieendem mndlichen Teil, aber wenn du im schrift. Teil nur 20% oder so hast kannst du dich halt auch im mndlichen Teil nicht mehr retten....Wenn das rein mndlich ist, dann kann der Dozent immer noch ein bisschen freier entscheiden ob du bestanden hast....

----------


## bugger

> 2 Wochen fr Knochen ist doch vllig okay finde ich.
> Wir haben gerade 2,5 Wochen, um den Rcken und die untere Extremitt zu lernen. Und zwar alles.
> Ich frag mich echt, wie das gehen soll.


Noch schlimmer, wenn man wie ich den Stoffumfang unterschtzt... Ich freue mich so auf Dienstag...

Du weit aber, dass der erector spine ohne UA gefragt wird wa^^

----------


## waargh

Ja klar, ich hab zu den autochtonen nur die Systeme gelernt..sonst wrs ja noch schner  :Big Grin: 

Bld ist halt, dass wir nur so wenig Zeit fr die ganzen Fragen haben...bin echt gespannt wies wird^^

----------


## bugger

Wenigstens knnen wir nicht durchfallen, wir brauchen ja nur 40% damit in der Abschlussprfung 60% reichen, 10 Punkte gibt es ja geschenkt  :Big Grin: 

Ich hab nur Angst vor dem "Was-ist-das-Spiel", ich denke labern kann ich ber den Kram gut^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wenigstens knnen wir nicht durchfallen, wir brauchen ja nur 40% damit in der Abschlussprfung 60% reichen, 10 Punkte gibt es ja geschenkt 
> 
> Ich hab nur Angst vor dem "Was-ist-das-Spiel", ich denke labern kann ich ber den Kram gut^^


Ihr habts ja echt gut... Wir brauchen im Testat mind. 60% und wenn alle sehr gut sind evtl. auch noch mehr. Und zum erector spinae...omg wenn wir diese Wort erwhnen gibts Haue *g* Unsere Dozentin sagt immer das wre ein Unwort und viel zu ungenau definiert. Wir mssen die autochtonen dann schon etwas genauer lernen...

----------


## Zaphir

2.5 Wochen fr Oste ist verdammt in Ordnung...
Wir hatten 10 tage, dann 1 Woche fr Termi und 2 Wochen fr komplette Muskulatur auer Beckenboden und uro-genital und natrlich auer Kopf...
Aber dafr gehrt zum Testat noch Alle Leitungsbahnen und Plexus.......Nchste Woche Mo/Di....ich hab angst..

----------


## neurochirurgin

@Zaphir... ich habe  auch Angst. Ich muss krankheitsbedingt ein paar Anatomie-Testate nachholen. Nebenbei noch meine aktuellen Kurse vom 3. Semester. Ich finde Anatomie in Heidelberg echt Hammer....... bin auch nur noch am lernen, irgendwie.. :grrrr....:

----------


## ][truba][

Anatomie ist nicht nur in Heidelberg der Hammer wrde ich meinen ;)

----------


## Tiara

Bin hier auch im Anatomie Lernstress. Mo/Die ist das erste Testat ber Hals und Brustsitus und ich hab mal wieder zu spt angefangen.  :keule:  Zu allem bel haben wir noch eine Tischprofessorin, die ziemlich viel Wert auf jedes kleine Detail legt.. hachja  :was ist das...?:

----------


## bipolarbr

Wieso sind diese ganzen Seminare so eine Zeitverschwendung?

----------


## Kandra

> Wieso sind diese ganzen Seminare so eine Zeitverschwendung?


Das frag ich mich auch jedes Mal...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Wann kommen endlich die BC-Ergebnisse?

----------


## //stefan

Hallo?! Termi-Seminar ist ja wohl schlimmer!  ::-winky:  Hab ich morgen... und Berufsfelderkundung.... Ganz PRIMA!  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mein Abend war auch zum k*** Angefangen haben wir um acht mit Physik,dann Bio ein wenig besprochen in der Gruppe. Am Mittag VL Anatomie, dann VL Zoo,dann Termi und dann Berufsfelderkundung Sicherheitsunterweusung bis 19 Uhr. Zu guter letzt hatte mein Zug noch 15 min. Versptung  :grrrr....:  Und gleich guck ich nochmal ber Bio :-P

Oh happy day ...

Ach ja und dann taucht noch das Gercht auf,dass bei uns so gesiebt wird,dass nur 50% durch die Vorklinik kommen,weil die so viele mit Teilstudiepltzen nehmen:'(

----------


## nie

> Ach ja und dann taucht noch das Gercht auf,dass bei uns so gesiebt wird,dass nur 50% durch die Vorklinik kommen,weil die so viele mit Teilstudiepltzen nehmen:'(


Abhaken unter Gercht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

gut, abgehakt

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hallo?! Termi-Seminar ist ja wohl schlimmer!  Hab ich morgen... und Berufsfelderkundung.... Ganz PRIMA!


Termi stinkt, ganz ganz doll.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bio nervt mich an. Cruzi,bruzi und wie die alle heien :-/ Kann mich noch nicht mal in die Chemie-Gruppe eintragen weil der Server scheinbar spinnt,hngt oder mich hasst und wenn ich ans Botanik Praktikum denke knnt ich wrgen,das Skript ist schon Schrott

----------


## Avicennaa

Auf Lcke lernen, weil der Tag eben nur 24 Stunden hat ... ;) Wie ich es hasse!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wer macht das nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bio nervt mich an. Cruzi,bruzi und wie die alle heien :-/ Kann mich noch nicht mal in die Chemie-Gruppe eintragen weil der Server scheinbar spinnt,hngt oder mich hasst und wenn ich ans Botanik Praktikum denke knnt ich wrgen,das Skript ist schon Schrott


Geht mir nicht anders.^^ Wobei ich Zoologie fast schlimmer finde, dieses Entwicklungslehrezeug...ich versteh nur Dottersack und alles andere geht zum einen Ohr rein und vom anderen wieder raus..zumal ich stndig in den Biovorlesungen einschlafe..

----------


## maxz

Bioo..geht garniicht. Interessiert mich nen mist wie gro die cyste von tausenden von parasiten ist.. 

Zu Biovorlesungen geh ich garnicht erst aufgrund der somnolenten Wirkung...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Geht mir nicht anders.^^ Wobei ich Zoologie fast schlimmer finde, dieses Entwicklungslehrezeug...ich versteh nur Dottersack und alles andere geht zum einen Ohr rein und vom anderen wieder raus..zumal ich stndig in den Biovorlesungen einschlafe..


VL Zoo find ich noch ganz gut, aber in Botanik bekomm ich regelmig einen Anfall, aber da gehen auch recht wenige hin find ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Hauptsache wir haben morgen das letzte mal das dumme Botanik-Zeugs  :hmmm...:  Los, das Praktikum morgen rocken wir noch - tschacka

----------


## Liliac

Ihr habt Botanik? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das System bei euch besser oder schlechter finden soll... Eigentlich ja Super, dass wir das lernen, was wirklich wichtig ist, aber ich vermisse gerade irgendwie so ein bisschen dieses breitgefcherte wissen. Wir machen dafr mindestens 3 mal das gleiche und kommen nicht wirklich ber oberstufenniveau raus  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja, Botanik ist bei uns unter Bio verbucht. Wie wirken Pflanzen, aber auch e. Coli wird angeguckt wie es mit Antibiotika wirkt, etc.

----------


## Kandra

Das fllt bei euch unter Botanik? e.Coli ist doch Mikrobiologie..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

In zwei Wochen Termi-Klausur und ich hab so gut wie noch nicht angefangen Vokabeln zu lernen....Mist.

----------


## //stefan

das sollte machbar sein, oder? hast du vorerfahrung? die fragen ja nicht nur abgespacte vokabeln, sondern durchaus mit praxisbezug... zumindest bei uns  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Vorerfahrung? Hahahaha..schn wrs. Naja abgespacete Vokabeln sinds nicht..aber so viele.  ::-oopss:

----------


## //stefan

och... bei uns wird auch schonmal nach dem "nasenflgelheber, der auch die obere Lippe hebt" gefragt... das ist abgespacter als irgendeine anatomische Struktur die, sagen wir mal, relevanter ist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Ist das dieser Musculus alaeque nasi (oder wie man den schreibt?)

Falls er so heit ist es auch wohl der einzige mimische Muskel den ich behalten habe :P

----------


## //stefan

So isses! Top!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

da fehlt ein "labii superioris" :-P
Schwierig isses, Grammatik und Vokabular halt vorausgesetzt (bis auf das -que bei dem Beispiel, wobei unsere Leute ein et akzeptiert htten), eigentlich ja nicht. Das Minimum an Selbstanspruch, das sich die Terminologen hier stellen, hat bei uns den Kurs so lcherlich gemacht :-P

----------


## //stefan

O-Ton aus dem ersten Seminar:

"Meine Herrschaften, dies hier ist ein Seminar. Daher mchte ich nicht, dass sie irgendetwas essen oder trinken, so alt sollten sie schon sein um das zu schaffen. Und wer noch auf die Pipibox muss, der darf das gerne in 1 1/2 Stunden tun, wir fangen jetzt an!"

----------


## Kandra

Da htte ich erst Recht meine Flasche auf den Tisch gestellt. Nix Essen ok, das Geraschel strt wirklich, aber trinken und aufs Klo gehen lass ich mir sicher nicht verbieten ^^

----------


## JJ*

> "Meine Herrschaften, dies hier ist ein Seminar. Daher mchte ich nicht, dass sie irgendetwas essen oder trinken, so alt sollten sie schon sein um das zu schaffen. Und wer noch auf die Pipibox muss, der darf das gerne in 1 1/2 Stunden tun, wir fangen jetzt an!"


Wer war das denn? Bei mir war die Seminarleitung immer tiefenentspannt...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

so hiermit entjungferich diesen Thread dann mal meiner Seits...
Ich schreibe nchste Woche Freitag Chemie (oh Gott) und ich werde so was von durchfallen. In Bonn ist Chemie eh das Rauskickfach und eigentlich bin ich recht gut in Chemie, aber das sind Fragen die man ohne Mathe-LK ( und bei mir is der GK ja schon 6 Jahre her) und Mortimer auswendig lernen nicht beantworten kann... Vorlesung hat nix mit dem Praktikum oder der Klausur zu tun, auerdem hngen wir da eh um Wochen zurck...

Ich kreuze nur noch altklausuren, bin jetzt bei Nummer 14 und werd immer schlechter... Die Nachschreibklausur ist dann auch noch am Freitag nach Weiberfastnacht (ich bin Tanzmarie in einer sehr bekannten klner Tanzgruppe), auerdem wird AC udn OC am selben Tag nachgeschrieben....

----------


## sun.flower

> und ich werde so was von durchfallen.


das habe ich auch vor jeder (!) Klausur gedacht - und musste keine Einzige nachschreiben. Also Kopf hoch und Motivations-Modus an!  :Grinnnss!: 




> In Bonn ist Chemie eh das Rauskickfach


War bei uns genauso und wie gesagt, es ist zu schaffen  :hmmm...:  War nie ne groe Leuchte in Chemie, im Gegenteil (stichwort abwhlen sobald mglich.^^)

DU PACKST DAS!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Mach dich nicht verrckt - Altklausuren sind ein super Rezept, zieh dein Ding durch und dann klappt's auch.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> Ich schreibe nchste Woche Freitag Chemie (oh Gott) und ich werde so was von durchfallen.


Das haben wir damals auch alle gedacht und dann ist in unserer Gruppe ein einziger durch AC gefallen Und der hatte wirklich nichts gemacht, nicht mal die Aufgaben im Skript. Die erste AC-Klausur letztes Jahr war echt heftig, aber das ist ja nicht jedes Jahr so Das wird schon  :Grinnnss!: 
Lernst du mit den Koch-Heften oder nur mit den Altklausuren von der Fachschaft?

----------


## maxz

Ich schreibe morgen Chemie...mal sehen wies wird ..  :Big Grin: 
Eigentlich sollte es nicht so schwer werden aber naja..es kommt anders als man denkt und hofft  :Big Grin: 

Aber Physik hab ich zumindestens schonmal bestanden zum glck  :Big Grin: 

Freitag kommt dann noch Anatomie und dnan erstmal 2 Wochen ruhe ((:

----------


## tsingtao2

Emilia?! Du hast einen Studienplatz bekommen?! Doch kein 2. Abitur?! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Freut mich fr dich!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Chemie, kotz, wrg  :grrrr....:  Ist bei uns leider auch Siebfach. Aber hey, was soll`s wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Schreiben auf zweimal und das erste Mal zum Glck erst im Januar, dafr bald Termi und Bio, dann Ferien und dann Endspurt, mit hoffentlich nicht all zu vielen Klausuren die ich zweimal machen muss  :grrrr....:

----------


## maxz

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man bei dieser blden Anatomie Coracoid, conoid, coronoid und coracoid tubercle und so auseinanderhalten kann -.-?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

hm also..sind die Histo-Vorlesungen frn Allerwertesten oder was...Is ja noch schlimmer als in Bio..




> Emilia?! Du hast einen Studienplatz bekommen?! Doch kein 2. Abitur?! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Freut mich fr dich!


Ja hab ich?!  :Grinnnss!:  Danke. ;)

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich kann gar nicht in Worte fassen, wie bescheuert ich gerade die Physikumswiederholung in Neuroana und Kopf-Hals finde  :kotzen: . Wie soll ich mir das alles merken... BC, Physio und Ana.. und dann noch in der Prfung locker-flockig vortragen?! Wuahhhhh

----------


## tsingtao2

> hm also..sind die Histo-Vorlesungen frn Allerwertesten oder was...Is ja noch schlimmer als in Bio..
> 
> 
> Ja hab ich?!  Danke. ;)


Teilstudienplatz oder normal? Sorry, ich hatte mich nur relativ schnell aus dem Vor dem Studienbeginn-Forum verabschiedet und hab das dann wohl nicht mehr mitbekommen! ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Normal?  :Grinnnss!:  Ne aber es is ein Teilstudienplatz.^^ Was machst du jetzt eigentlich?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hasse,hasse,hasse... Chemie

----------


## maxz

Chemie verhauen heute glaube ich -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich hasse,hasse,hasse... Chemie


Wie schlimm wars denn heute? Hab mir die Vorlesung (und alle anderen heute auch^^) gespart.

----------


## //stefan

ich komm grad ausm brckenkurs.... hat echt was gebracht, hngt halt vom kerl vorne an der tafel ab. aber noch hab ich 2 1/2 wochen. wird aber trotzdem knapp! chemie ist echt kacke, physik nimmt sich da aber nicht viel!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man bei dieser blden Anatomie Coracoid, conoid, coronoid und coracoid tubercle und so auseinanderhalten kann -.-?


Proc. Coracoideus ( Rabenschnabel....der Papagei- sitzt auf der Schulter)

Tuberculum conoideus......ist an der Clavicula, also viel weiter unten und ventral und dient dem Lig. conoideum als Ansatzflche. 

Proc. coronoideus - an der lateralen Elle, anteriore Flche dient als Ansatz des M. brachiales, mediale Flche als Ursprung des M. flex. digitorum superf. + M. pronator teres.....

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

kann mir jemand bei dieswe Redox helfen?

ich immer gedacht, man macht das so...
1. OZ berechnen
2. raus schreiben was wird oxidiert, was reduziert und mit vielen Elektronen 
3. stchiometsch ausgleichen ( als wenn z.v. I- -> I2 schreibt man schon mal 2I- -> I2
4. elektronen aus gleich
5. zusammen schreiben und Ladungsaus gleich

Also z.B.

_Cr2O7^2- +_I- +_H+ -> -Cr3+ +_I2 +_H2O

1. Cr2 OZ=+6 und Cr3+ OZ=+3 
   I- OZ=-1 und I2 OZ=0  

2. Oxi I- ->  I2 + 1e+
    Red Cr2O7^2- + 3e- -> Cr3+

3. Oxi 2I- -> I2 +2e-
    Red Cr2O7^2- +6e- -> 2Cr3+

4.  Oxi x 3e-
     Red  x 1 e- ( 3 und 1 weil kleinster gemeinsamer Teiler)

5. 1Cr2O7^2- +6I- +14H+ -> 2Cr3+ +3I2 +7H2O

aber wenn ich folgende Gleichung mit dem selben weg lse bekomme ich ein teilweise falsches Ergebnisse

_AsO3^3- + _I2+ _CO3^2- -> _AsO4^3- + _I- + _CO2

ich komme nmlich auf 
1AsO3^3- + 2I2+ 1CO3^2- -> 1AsO4^3- + 4I- + 1CO2

wo ist mein Fehler?
Danke 

richtig wre 
1AsO3^3- + 1I2+ 1CO3^2- -> 1AsO4^3- + 2I2- + 1CO2

----------


## Gesocks

Von Iod zu Iodid ist eine Reduktion von 0 zu -I, also werden pro mol molekularen Iods (I2) zwei Elektronen bertragen (kleine Falle: molekulares Iod reduziert zu zwei Iodid, also eine gedankliche zwei vors Iodid schreiben, bevor du beginnst auszugleichen; ich vermute, das war der Fehler).

I2 + 2 e- -> 2 I-

Arsenit zu Arsenat sind zwei Elektronen (+III --> +V), Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff werden nicht angetastet.

Bei der Dichromat-Iodid-Geschichte fllt auf, dass deine Teilreaktionen stchiometrisch natrlich nicht aufgehen. Wenn du z.B. die Reduktion (Dichromat zu Chrom(III)) stchiometrisch korrekt hinschreibst ...

Cr2O7 (2-) + 6 e- --> 2 Cr (3+) + 7 O (2-)

... dann kannst du dir spter das Abzhlen der Protonen sparen, indem du nach dem Ladungsausgleich der Teilreaktionen die Sauerstoffanionen einfach mit Protonen als Wasser eliminierst (O (2-) + 2 H+ --> H2O)

 Allersptestens wenn die Redoxsysteme umfangreicher werden macht es echt Sinn, bei jeder Teilreaktion auf stchiometrische Richtigkeit zu achten.

----------


## neurochirurgin

Ich knnt auch kotzen..... ich hasse, hasse hasse Chemie ebenfalls sehr und bin froh dass ich Physik gepackt habe. So, jetzt hab ich noch Psycho komplett bestanden und noch ne mndliche Prfung.... und trotzdem bekommt man prompt gesagt, dass man ja soooooooooooooo bld ist. @Gesocks... DANKE fr die Erklrung, du hast auch mir geholfen.

----------


## sun.flower

> und trotzdem bekommt man prompt gesagt, dass man ja soooooooooooooo bld ist.


was aber gar nicht stimmt, wenn man allein die bestandenen Scheine anschaut. Gibt halt viele Neider oder Leute, die sich einfach toll fhlen wenn sie sowas sagen. Also auf Durchzug schalten, eins auf die Prfungen heben und weiter geht's..  :hmmm...:

----------


## neurochirurgin

@sunflower: Danke, ja ich denke so ist es. Bestanden ist Bestanden. Ich hab schon bissi gefeiert.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Hey neurochirurgin,

Glckwunsch! Freut mich fr Dich!

----------


## LaTraviata

/abkotzmodus on_ Ich hasse es, Anatomie zu kreuzen  :Wand:  !!! Was sind das fr Fragen. Da liest man, lsst sich von Dozenten einen erzhlen, denkt die letzten Tage: "jap, das habe ich verstanden....".
Und dann: 55% im Examen F xy. So macht das gerade keinen Spa. Ich sitze hier zwischen hysterisch und enttuscht am Schreibtisch und wei nicht, ob ich ber den Karnevalsverein " Ulk und Wahnsimm(p)" in Mainz lachen soll oder ber meine Dummheit in Trnen ausbreche...
(fr alle, die das fr vllig berzogen halten: schaut drber weg  :hmmm...: !- ich musste mir nur mal eben meine Wutkrawatte vom Halse reden, habet ein Nachsehen mit mir!)

/abkotzmodus off_

----------


## Strodti

Psycho und Anatomie sind an einem Tag, damit man die 55% von Anatomie mit 90 in Psych/Soz wieder ausgleichen kann  :bhh:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Gesocks: Danke ich werd es jetzt immer genauso machen und hoffe dass es dann klappt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich dann so den Punkt der noch fehlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

> O-Ton aus dem ersten Seminar:
> 
> "Meine Herrschaften, dies hier ist ein Seminar. Daher mchte ich nicht, dass sie irgendetwas essen oder trinken, so alt sollten sie schon sein um das zu schaffen. Und wer noch auf die Pipibox muss, der darf das gerne in 1 1/2 Stunden tun, wir fangen jetzt an!"



War das der Professor mit den vielen Titeln?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich HASSE HASSE HASSE HASSE ... Chemie und ich raffe nix, aber auch berhaupt gar nichts. Htte ich das nach der 10 abgewhlt wre ich genauso schlau wie jetzt  :grrrr....: 

@schmuggel: GAAAANZ viel Glck fr die Klausur, du packst das, egal wie.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich HASSE Bio! Was interessierts mich, welches Hormon bei irgendeiner Pflanze Seitensprosswachstum bewirkt. Grrr

----------


## maxz

> Ich HASSE Bio! Was interessierts mich, welches Hormon bei irgendeiner Pflanze Seitensprosswachstum bewirkt. Grrr


Hast du schon parasitologie hinterdir?  :Big Grin: 
Das finde ich persnlich noch schlimmer mit den verschiedenen Gren der Larven von gefhlten Tausend von Parasiten und deren Life Cycles und und und  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab ich alles schon hinter mir, fehlt nur noch die Klausur am 15.12. ... Und ja ich find Parasitologie genauso bescheuert. Wenn auch die Sache mit den Pflanzen noch dmmer is..

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Sowas haben wir in Bio irgendwie nie gemacht. ich drck dir die Daumen fr die Klausur, Emilia.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Eure Bio klingt in der Tat ziemlich krass - bei uns war es in Histo/ Biochemie integriert, und war nicht viel mehr ausser Organellen  (die aber so tief behandelt wurden wie noch grad entdeckt, da hat der dicke alberts manchmal nicht ausgereicht, wenn man was aus der vorlesung nicht verstanden hat)... dazu noch 5 Mibi Vorlesungen, die 5 Fragen aus 90 in der Klausur ausmachten...

Also viel erfolg!

----------


## DrHonigtau

> Eure Bio klingt in der Tat ziemlich krass...
> 
> Also viel erfolg!


In der Tat. Unser Bio war jetzt auch nicht der Bringer....aber so ein Mist blieb uns verschont...Parasitologie, Zoologie, Botanik...auweija!

----------


## ][truba][

Wir hatten auch Parasitologie, Genetik und Mikrobiologie mit jeweils einer Klausur.
Ich mochte es auch nicht wirklich!

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## callida

> Ich HASSE HASSE HASSE HASSE ... Chemie und ich raffe nix, aber auch berhaupt gar nichts. Htte ich das nach der 10 abgewhlt wre ich genauso schlau wie jetzt


*unterschreib*
Ach ja, ich hatte es nach der 10. abgewhlt.... damals, vor 11 Jahren...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich habe am Fr Physik Testat :-P auch nicht besser und am Montag Termi-Klausur und dann am 15.12. Bio *wrg*.

Parasitologie find ich allerdings noch besser als Botanik und vor allem ENTWICKLUNG!! Wen juckt es wer oder was sich von wo nach wo aufbaut, gastruliert, neuruliert oder sonstwas.

Hat schon wer nen Ticker wann die VK endlich vorbei ist  :hmmm...:  Ich beneide alle, die es schon hinter sich haben *hach*

@ callida: Ich hatte es bis zur 13 mit immer 10-13 Punkten und bin dennoch dumm wie Brot, mach dir nichts draus. Aber bevor ich mich mit Chemie stresse will ich erstmal Termi und Bio bestehen. OK, bei Termi weniger das Thema  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wouh wouh was???! Physik-Testat!? Was hab ich verpasst? O.o

----------


## Tiara

> *unterschreib*
> Ach ja, ich hatte es nach der 10. abgewhlt.... damals, vor 11 Jahren...


Nur auf die beiden Kolloquien konzentrieren und eine Woche vor der Klausur die Altklausuren durchmachen. Dann ist man mit Chemie in MR auf der sicheren Seite.  :Smilie:   :Top:

----------


## callida

Die Kolloqs hab ich in der Tasche, aber ich mache seit einem Monat die Klausuren und kapier es einfach nicht... *seufz*

----------


## Tiara

> Die Kolloqs hab ich in der Tasche, aber ich mache seit einem Monat die Klausuren und kapier es einfach nicht... *seufz*


Hab die damals auch nicht kapiert, aber nach einiger Zeit wei man, wie man an die einzelnen Aufgabentypen rangeht.
Mach dir wegen Chemie keinen Stress. 70-80% sind wirklich nur Altklausuren mit anderen Zahlen. Den Rest kann man auch schaffen, wenn man ab und an die Vorlesungen vom Neumller besucht hat. Ich habe vor der Anorganikklausur nen regelrechten Heulkrampf bekommen, aber am Ende dann doch irgendwie weit ber 70 Punkte rausbekommen.  :Big Grin:  Ist wirklich sehr gut schaffbar.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Parasitologie find ich allerdings noch besser als Botanik und vor allem ENTWICKLUNG!! Wen juckt es wer oder was sich von wo nach wo aufbaut, gastruliert, neuruliert oder sonstwas.


Oh ja. Ich bin auch gerade bei Embryo fr das Situs-Testat am Dienstag. Einige Sachen erklren die Verhltnisse im Bauchraum ja eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber dann gibt es wieder Themen, bei denen man sich denkt WARUM? Als ob ich fr dieses Testat nicht schon genug lernen msste ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

So langsam dreh ich echt am Rad! Freitag Psycho Klausur, nchsten Donnerstag Ana Testat und Freitag BC Klausur....keine Ahnung wann ich das alles lernen soll!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich kreuze bei bio stndig nur 44% *kotz* ok, ist aber auch tag 1 mit lernen, dennoch fhle ich mich schlecht ;-(

----------


## Saphira.

> Hat schon wer nen Ticker wann die VK endlich vorbei ist  Ich beneide alle, die es schon hinter sich haben *hach*


Ach da muss jeder mal durch! Glaub mir die Zeit vergeht schneller als dir lieb ist und dann bist du in der Klinik und letztendlich ist auch nicht alles besser oder gar perfekt... ich persnlich wrde sogar sagen, dass sich nicht viel verndert hat. Man hat jetzt zwar definitiv viel klinischen Bezug allerdings lernt man immer noch tausende von Sachen auswendig, die die ganzen Fachrzte selbst nicht mehr wissen und in Bchern nachschlagen (auer natrlich auf ihrem eigenen Fachgebiet...).

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Wie schlimm wars denn heute? Hab mir die Vorlesung (und alle anderen heute auch^^) gespart.


hab es ganz bersehen  :bhh:  ich spare mir Chemie inzwischen auch komplett, inkl. Physik, muss man eh alles nacharbeiten. Montag termi  :hmmm...:

----------


## endzeit

Meine Biochemie quote beim kreuzen ist noch ausbaufhig und ich hab absolut keine Lust mehr...bis Dienstag muss ich noch ne Menge tun. Bh... :was ist das...?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

BC haben wir zum Glck erst im 4.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber Toi toi toi, du packst das schon.

----------


## Kandra

Ich werde bis zur Klausur am Freitag nicht mit dem Physio-Stoff durchkommen -.- so viel kann ich gar nicht lernen.

----------


## ][truba][

Einfach so viel lernen wie reinpasst. Der rest ist schicksal ;)

----------


## Kandra

Ich wr gerne einmal, nur EINMAL richtig perfekt vorbereitet *g* Hab ich in meinen jetzt mittlerweile 10 Studiensemestern nicht einmal geschafft...aber man hat ja noch Hoffnung.

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Kandra
ML-Skript Physio Band 3+5 (Neurophysio) - reicht dicke fr die Klausur und ist gut bis Freitag schaffbar!
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Kensington

> Ich werde bis zur Klausur am Freitag nicht mit dem Physio-Stoff durchkommen -.- so viel kann ich gar nicht lernen.


Ich glaube, ich schaffe unseren Physio Stoff nicht mal bis zum 15./17. Januar :kotzen:

----------


## Tiara

Noch eine Woche Zeit fr den kompletten Bewegungsapparat... na toll -.-.
Jemand nen Tipp, wie man sich die Ursprnge/Anstze von ber 100 Muskeln schnell einprgen kann?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

> @ Kandra
> ML-Skript Physio Band 3+5 (Neurophysio) - reicht dicke fr die Klausur und ist gut bis Freitag schaffbar!
> Viel Erfolg!


Danke, hoffen wir das beste  :Smilie:

----------


## Joyanne

@ Tiara: Wenn du mit Karteikarten lernst, kannst du das hier ja mal ausprobieren:
-Karteikarten an bestimmte Stellen im Haus kleben, wo man irgendetwas (angenehmes) tut, also z.B:
-an der Khlschranktr: erst Essen herausholen, wenn die Karteikarte richtig war
-am Kleiderschrank: erst Kleidung herausholen, wenn...
-am Fhn: erst Haare fhnen, wenn
-am Herd
-am Wasserhahn
-auf dem Sofa (besonders gemein...)
-am Fernseher
-am PC
-usw  :Big Grin: 

Ich wei zwar nicht ob das bei der Menge an Infos wirklich mglich ist, aber ich glaube im grunde genommen ist das ziemlich effektiv^^
Kanns leider nicht machen, mein Freund dreht durch, wenn berall Zettel rumhngen...  :Big Grin:  ;D

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Noch eine Woche Zeit fr den kompletten Bewegungsapparat... na toll -.-.
> Jemand nen Tipp, wie man sich die Ursprnge/Anstze von ber 100 Muskeln schnell einprgen kann?


Aufs Handy sprechen und immer wenn du Zeit hast hren....Bus, Bahn, Einkaufen, Schlafen und so......

...ich bekomm hier gleich nen Anfall!!! Donnerstag Organ Testat 1 und Kopf / Hals , Freitag BC Klausur und heute is hier Wohnheimparty! Die ber mir macht seit Tagen Nachts frhliches Mbelrcken und die neben mir spielt morgens um 5 Gitarre und singt! ..Ach ja und nicht zu vergessen die gegenber staubsaugt mit vorliebe nachts entweder um 2 oder zwischen 4 und 5! Tipps, damit ich nicht in den nchsten Tagen einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekomme????

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die gestrten Nachbarn darauf hinweisen, dass sowas ja mal gar nicht geht.^^ Echt nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Die gestrten Nachbarn darauf hinweisen, dass sowas ja mal gar nicht geht.^^ Echt nicht.


Das hab ich auch schon probiert....die nebendran war ganz nett und hat sich entschuldigt, dass die dann ab jetzt spter bt, die hatte wohl an dem Tag ein Vorspielen oder so... naja und die / der ber mir macht nie auf wenn man da klingelt obwohl ich ja hre dass er / sie / es da ist...und die Staubsauger Tante is die Hrte die sieht nmlich nicht ein sich das verbieten zu lassen, mein einer Nachbar war letzte Woche mal bei der und hat sich beschwert und sie meinte sie htte sonst keine Zeit und wir sollen uns nicht so anstellen....aber hier ist es halt generell sehr laut. Zwischen 12-5 kommen nach einander die meisten vom Saufen heim und singen im Flur und so und ab 5 stehen die Ersten auf und machen sich fr die Uni fertig, da is dann auch wieder vorbei mit der Nachtruhe...Ich wohn jetzt seit Oktober da und suche schon wieder seit 2 Wochen mit ner Freundin die auch hier im Wohnheim ist eine Wohnung fr ne WG.....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jaa das studentische Wohnen kann einen ganz kirre machen, da kann ich dich ziemlich gut verstehen..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin froh, dass ich Zuhause noch meine richtige Wohnung habe. Sonst wrd ich hier echt total am Rad drehen. So hab ich wenigstens an den meisten Wochenenden meine Ruhe.... Krass ist einfach dass meine Wohnung 70qm 3zkb weniger kostet als das 15qm Wohnheimzimmer hier...Hab mir jetzt mal Mucke (Punk Rock - perfekt zum lernen und abreagieren) ber Kopfhrer angemacht...ich widme mich dann mal wieder meinem Prometheus..*g*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

oO Wo kommst du denn her? Leipzig?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Zweibrcken, das ist in Rheinland-Pfalz an der Grenze zum Saarland.... In Mainz kosten die Wohnheimzimmer brigens zw. 270 - 480 EUR! Fr 400 EUR bekommt man bei uns schon 80-90 qm warm *g*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das ist so unglaublich traurig T.T Hier ist man mit ner 20 qm 1ZKB locker bei 360€ warm (gut inkl. Strom, Telefon/Internet/Parkplatz).

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das ist so unglaublich traurig T.T Hier ist man mit ner 20 qm 1ZKB locker bei 360€ warm (gut inkl. Strom, Telefon/Internet/Parkplatz).


In Mainz auch...ich zahl fr die offiziell 17 qm ( die aber nur 15 sind) + Parkplatz knapp 300 EUR. Ich kenne Mdels aus meinem Semester die zahlen fr 12 qm in einer normalen WG 380 EUR. Das ist doch krank!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@fallenangel: Oropax! schlafe und lerne seit meiner (Schwestern-)Wohnheimzeit nur noch damit!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Krass, das sind ja Mnchner Preise. Hatte damals in Mnchen fr angebliche 14 qm, was auch nur 11 waren 368  warm und das in Milbertshofen, also nicht gerade dem "In-Viertel".

Dass G so teuer ist, echt krass. Als wir mal berlegt hatten hinzuziehen waren wir schnell wieder weg davon. Ich glaube da wohne ich hier in Kassel im Schloss gegen (78 qm fr 640  warm) :-P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hasse Bio .*-(

Wenn ich wsste, dass die Altklausuren dafr reichen, wer kann denn so viel auf einmal wissen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich hasse Bio .*-(
> 
> Wenn ich wsste, dass die Altklausuren dafr reichen, wer kann denn so viel auf einmal wissen?


Darf ich mal fragen, was ihr in Bio alles knnen msst?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab das Gefhl den ganzen Hirsch-Kaufmann  :grrrr....: 

Also: Entwicklung, Parasiten, Ratten, Pilze, Osmose, Humangenetik, Genetik, ...

ich hab das gefhl ich kreuze, kreuze und kreuze und nichts bleibt hngen  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Heute mal Bio gekreuzt..50% ohne Lernen und gaaanz viel raten..auweia

----------


## bugger

Morgen ist Modul-Abschlussprfung -.- ES SOLL AUFHREN!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Heute mal Bio gekreuzt..50% ohne Lernen und gaaanz viel raten..auweia


Gott sei dank geht es mir nicht alleine so  :Grinnnss!:  WS 05/06 gekreuzt und nur 42%

Lernst du nur mit Altklausuren?

----------


## Kandra

Nene, das mit Physio morgen wird nix... :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

mach dir nix draus, bio schreib ich garantiert auch 2-3mal, so hohl kann man doch nicht sein, es bleibt nichts hngen, gar nichts.

----------


## mathematicus

> mach dir nix draus, bio schreib ich garantiert auch 2-3mal, so hohl kann man doch nicht sein, es bleibt nichts hngen, gar nichts.


Bio ist in der Tat furchtbar. Habe viel gelernt, alle Altklausuren danach gekreuzt und bestanden und hatte heute trotzdem das Gefhl, dass ich durchfallen werde... hoffen wir das beste-.- Dafr freue ich mich irgendwie schon richtig auf Chemie  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

So, hab ne Punktlandung in Physio hingelegt, also theoretisch mit genau 60% bestanden  :Smilie:  Da ich aber leider nicht nachgeprft hab, ob ich auch tatschlich alle Kreuze auf dem Bogen da hin gesetzt habe, wo sie hingehren, freu ich mich erstmal nur vorsichtig und warte das offizielle Ergebnis am Freitag ab..

----------


## ][truba][

Wie sagte mal ein Freund von mir: "Ein gutes Pferd springt ja auch nur so hoch, wie es muss" also von hier nen vorsichtiges "Glckwunsch" ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich schreib montag termi und hab heute bemerkt, dass es doch recht viel ist und ich ne doofe lern strategie hab... Chemie bestehen und Termi verkacken wre schon ziemlich peinlich :-/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Termi stinkt..hab viel zu viel dafr gelernt.^^

----------


## Kackbratze

Ach, echt? Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen...in G?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja zu viel im Sinne von, dass es gereicht htte die Wrter der Altklausuren zu lernen, dann wr ich locker durchgekommen. Dann htt ich mir diese ewigen Wortlisten sparen knnen. Naja is ja nicht fr die Katz.

----------


## bugger

Haha zu Termi gab es bei uns nur 7 Fragen in der Modulklausur, ich hab's nicht gelernt, bestanden und werds nie mehr geprft^^
Ich liebe den Modellstudiengang^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> ich schreib montag termi und hab heute bemerkt, dass es doch recht viel ist und ich ne doofe lern strategie hab... Chemie bestehen und Termi verkacken wre schon ziemlich peinlich :-/


so geht es mir mit bio. hab altklausuren gekreuzt ohne vorher zu lernen, war dumm  :grrrr....:  egal, ab heute lerne ich mal richtig und werde hoffentlich am sa irgendwie bestehen. hab schon schiss vor der ersten klausur die man nicht besteht  :grrrr....:  aber die wird sicher kommen...

----------


## ][truba][

Tut nicht weh, keine Angst.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

denk ich mir, nur beim dritten mal, dann ist aus die maus, aber ich hoffe so weit wird es nicht kommen.

----------


## Kandra

3 Versuche reichen normalerweise wirklich dicke aus um jede Prfung zu bestehen. Ausgenommen sind Personen, die in den ersten Versuch absolut unvorbereitet reingehen und Leute mit ausgeprgter Prfungsangst. Aber selbst die schaffens meistens im zweiten Versuch  :Smilie:  Nen schlechten Tag oder doofe Fragen kann jeder mal erwischen, dann schreibt mans halt nochmal, das ist wirklich nur frs Ego ein bisschen schlimm ;)

----------


## Dino111

htte eigentlich nicht gedacht dass ich so gut zurechtkomme mit der stoffmenge nach 6 monaten dauerurlaub nach dem abi xD jedenfalls ist anatomie bisher mein liebstes fach, bio und chemie sind zwar auch ganz interessant aber ich sehe nie den klinischen bezug und frage mich stndig *wozu* brauche ich das  :Big Grin: 

aber in jedem anatomiebuch (duale reihe, sobotta, prometheus) steht so oft was anderes bei ursprung, ansatz, innervation und funktion!-_- hab schon einige altklausuren gekreuzt und da hab mich  stur nach den sobottainfos orientiert und einige fragen waren deswegen falsch.. liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass unser prof sich selbst sachen ausdenkt oder er selbst was hineininterpretiert, die so auch nicht in der dualen reihe oder im prometheus stehen (nur vorlesungen). am schlimmsten ist es mit den rckenmarksegmenten beim plexus cercivalis und brachialis, da steht dann so gut wie berall was anderes.. das frustet schon  :grrrr....:  wonach soll man sich orientieren ? in der schule war jedenfalls alles schn einheitlich von den infos

----------


## Reisende

@ Dino111:

zur Orientierung: Waldeyer

----------


## tsingtao2

Termi schreiben wir auch am Montag und ich hab wirklich keine Lust drauf. Vor allem dieses Deklinieren hasse ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

hab heute Termi geschrieben und es war so mittelprchtig, hab auf die falschen Lcken gesetzt... Mal sehn ob es trotzdem reicht

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Okay, Bio kann ich definitiv vergessen. Dat wird nix am Samstag.

----------


## Nynaeve

> Okay, Bio kann ich definitiv vergessen. Dat wird nix am Samstag.


Kann man sich nicht noch von der Prfung abmelden und sie zum nchsten Termin mitschreiben um keinen Fehlversuch angerechnet zu bekommen wenn abzusehen ist, dass man mit dem Stoff nicht rechtzeitig durch ist?

----------


## //stefan

Attest msste doch reichen, oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Neee sowas mach ich ned. Ich werd noch so viel lernen wie geht und dann hab ich am Samstag Dusel oder nicht.

----------


## Nynaeve

Habt ihr denn so viele Pruefungsversuche frei, dass du das so locker sehen kannst?

----------


## Kandra

Den ersten Versuch wrde ich niemals schieben. 1. Kann man immer noch Rateglck haben oder die Fragen treffen genau das, was man noch geschafft hat zu lernen und 2. wei man dann wie die Klausur aussieht und kann sich gezielt auf die Wiederholungsklausur vorbereiten (zB ob eher oberflchlich oder sehr detailliert gefragt wird). 
Mindestens 3 Versuche hat man an jeder Uni, da kann man den ersten noch (relativ) locker sehen.

Ausserdem ist schieben nie gut. Das zieht immer einen Rattenschwanz nach sich. In meinem Erststudium hat kein einziger, der mehr als eine Klausur geschoben hat, das Studium in Regelstudienzeit geschafft.

----------


## Tiara

Wrde auch an deiner Stelle zur ersten Klausur gehen.
Es besteht immerhin noch die Chance zu bestehen, gehst du nicht hin, hat man gleich verloren und rgert sich im Nachhinein vielleicht auch noch, weil genau das dran kam, das man ganz gut konnte.
Habe die letzten Tag auch mit mir gehadert, ob ich heute zu meinem Anatomietestat antanze, da ich einfach viel zu viele Lcken hatte, die mein Prfer leider auch in der Prfung vereinzelt getroffen hat.
Am Ende hatte ich aber dennoch bestanden und war froh doch hingegegangen zu sein.
Also Kopf hoch, du hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit. ;)

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Auf jeden Fall hingehen!
Ich glaub ich hab im 4. Semester vor jeder einzelnen Klausur gedacht, dass ich das nie im Leben bestehen werde...und habs doch immer bestanden. 
Ich wette, Emilia, du bestehst das auch  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das wr doch mal ne Wette, bei der ich gern verlieren wrde.^^

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

hat jemand nen Tipp fr ein gutes OC Buch? Ich steig da nicht durch und der Zeek reicht nicht

----------


## Gesocks

Welchen OC-Part brauchst du denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Okay, Bio kann ich definitiv vergessen. Dat wird nix am Samstag.


Falls es dich beruhigt, das geht uns allen so. Wenn fallen wir alle durch. Gestern haben wir uns vor Physik auch drber unterhalten und kaum jemand ist schrecklich begeistert davon. vielleicht greift ja die Mainzer Gleitklausel  :hmmm...: 

Viel Glck fr dich am Sa!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@gesocks: alle Teile  :Grinnnss!:  .
 Fr AC hatte ich den Mortimer (Prof. Tipp) aus der Bib, der war total super, weil man allein durchs lesen alles verstanden hat. Beim Zeek gehen die Zusammenhnge und Begrndungen total unter  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Falls es dich beruhigt, das geht uns allen so. Wenn fallen wir alle durch. Gestern haben wir uns vor Physik auch drber unterhalten und kaum jemand ist schrecklich begeistert davon. vielleicht greift ja die Mainzer Gleitklausel 
> 
> Viel Glck fr dich am Sa!


Ja beruhigt mich ehrlich gesagt schon.^^ Dir auch viel Glck! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anatom90

> hat jemand nen Tipp fr ein gutes OC Buch? Ich steig da nicht durch und der Zeek reicht nicht


kann dir das blaue Buch empfehlen! Schmuck heit das glaub ich! Hat mir mega gut geholfen und damit packste jede Klausur!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Morgen frh Bio und ich knnte mal eben k***. Die Gelassenheit ist weg und die Angst da. 18 Fragen falsch zu kreuzen ist schnell passiert  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

What a f### Bio bin ich ziemlich sicher durchgefallen,so ein Dreck da. Knnte heulen,wozu lernt man,wenn nix vomgelernten dran kommt :'(

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> What a f### Bio bin ich ziemlich sicher durchgefallen,so ein Dreck da. Knnte heulen,wozu lernt man,wenn nix vomgelernten dran kommt :'(


Same here..leg mich jetz depressiv ins Bett und stell mich auf die nachklausur ein. --.--

----------


## pefan

habt ihr bio nur mcq oder auch oral parts?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Same here..leg mich jetz depressiv ins Bett und stell mich auf die nachklausur ein. --.--


Hammermig miese Fragen inkl. den seltsamen Antwortmglichkeiten?!?! Hab hochgerechnet bin mir bei ca. 18 Antworten relativ sicher, der Rest war geraten. Fr 60% msste ich echt ein Glcksschwein haben, oder eher eine ganze Herde.
Werde allerdings erst im Juni nachschreiben, nach Chemie binnen 2 Tagen pack ich das nicht. Ich knnte nur noch heulen gerade, ...

Bin echt depri, aber war klar, dass wir durchfallen werden, egal wo. Vielleicht schaffen wir dafr ja Chemie *hstel*

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> habt ihr bio nur mcq oder auch oral parts?


Nur MCP

----------


## Kensington

Ihr drft wenigstens nur die eine Prfung wiederholen. Wir mssen das ganze Jahr wiederholen, wenn wir in einer durchfallen.Also zwei !! Semester. Wuhaaaa....

Hab so Bauchweh und kann deswegen kaum lernen. Noinnnnn...dabei ist das Semester in einer Woche rum... ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

gut, ich hab dich eine Sekunde drum beneidet, dass dein Semster in einer Woche schon um ist, aber bei dem Rest ist das ja echt mist.

trotzdem *******, wenn man direkt bei der 2. klausur durchfllt. aber eins ist sicher, gelernt hab ich, nur scheinbar im falschen skript  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ich nehm es mit humor, sht happens, was will man machen, es wird nicht das letzte mal sein und vielleicht haben wir ja auch glck und die mainzer gleitklausul greift *biiiittttteeeee*

so, jetzt abschalten und auf weihnachten freuen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hammermig miese Fragen inkl. den seltsamen Antwortmglichkeiten?!?! Hab hochgerechnet bin mir bei ca. 18 Antworten relativ sicher, der Rest war geraten. Fr 60% msste ich echt ein Glcksschwein haben, oder eher eine ganze Herde.
> Werde allerdings erst im Juni nachschreiben, nach Chemie binnen 2 Tagen pack ich das nicht. Ich knnte nur noch heulen gerade, ...
> 
> Bin echt depri, aber war klar, dass wir durchfallen werden, egal wo. Vielleicht schaffen wir dafr ja Chemie *hstel*


Ich wrd auch gern erst im Juni nachschreiben. -.- Aber ich hoff ja schon zum 2. Semester iwo anders nen Vollstudienplatz zu bekommen und da brauch ich den Bio-Schein..

----------


## mathematicus

> What a f### Bio bin ich ziemlich sicher durchgefallen,so ein Dreck da. Knnte heulen,wozu lernt man,wenn nix vomgelernten dran kommt :'(


Take it easy, ich habe heute Chemie geschrieben und bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass ich durchgefallen bin. Nachschreiben an der Uni ist ja keine Schande, bin sogar froh dass die Nachklausur im Januar ist.. und nachher wird erstmal gefeiert. ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Take it easy, ich habe heute Chemie geschrieben und bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass ich durchgefallen bin. Nachschreiben an der Uni ist ja keine Schande, bin sogar froh dass die Nachklausur im Januar ist.. und nachher wird erstmal gefeiert. ;)


Lieben Dank, du baust mich echt auf  :Grinnnss!: 

Emilia: Du willst uns verlassen? Schade, aber hast recht, mit einem Vollplatz ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Viel Glck bei der Bewerbung dafr. Wohin soll es gehen wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir bekommen auch gleich Besuch und ich bin froh drum. Nach der Klausur haben wir uns einen Glhwein gegossen (10:30 Uhr)  :hmmm...:  War froh noch zum Bahnhof gefunden zu haben *hihi*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Lieben Dank, du baust mich echt auf 
> 
> Emilia: Du willst uns verlassen? Schade, aber hast recht, mit einem Vollplatz ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Viel Glck bei der Bewerbung dafr. Wohin soll es gehen wenn ich fragen darf?


berall dort hin, wo es keinen Modellstudiengang gibt.^^ Ka ich geh da hin, wo ich genommen werde und wechsel dann halt, wenns mir nicht gefllt. Dafr muss ich aber erst mal den Vollplatz bekommen und ob das nach dem 1. Semester schon klappt, najaaa..

----------


## mathematicus

> Werde allerdings erst im Juni nachschreiben, nach Chemie binnen 2 Tagen pack ich das nicht. Ich knnte nur noch heulen gerade, ...


Hierzu noch ein Tipp: informier' dich mal, ob die erste Nachklausur noch als 1. Versuch zhlt (ist an meiner Uni z.B. so, da wrde der zweite mgliche Nachklausurtermin der 2. Versuch sein!), dann httest du nmlich eh nix zu verlieren, wenn du wenig bis gar nichts lernst und die Prfungsform MC ist (?). Mit ein bisschen Glck beim Kreuzen klappt das dann vielleicht schon frher mit dem Bestehen und der Mist ist weg vom Fenster. ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

kann ich mal machen, bin mir aber recht sicher, dass es heute Nr. 1 war, im Januar 2 wre und dann im Juni Nr. 3. Man kann halt auch nur mit Krankmeldung schieben, aber die sollte ich bekommen  :hmmm...:  main hausarzt wei schlielich wie sch*** vor allem die VK ist  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@emilia: das stimmt, da hast du echt die suuuper auswahl. wenn ich wechseln msste/drfte/knnte, dann nach hannover, gerade WEGEN dem modellstudiengang, aber sowas ist halt geschmackssache.

also, leute, trotz allem einen schnen samstag euch

----------


## Kensington

Kopf hoch, meine Lieben :Grinnnss!: 
Life sucks sometimes...
Heut Abend erwartet mich noch Biochemie, Anatomie und Physio. Wuahh... Ich hab' so ein erflltes Leben.

----------


## Gesocks

Nachdem ich die Biochemie-Klausur unfreiwillig lieber schlafend zu Hause verbracht habe, darf ich mich jetzt langsam der Physiologie zuwenden. Das Fach ist irrsinnig geil, sogar die VL und das ist in Hamburg doch eher selten, aber ich glaub ja gar nicht wie wenig Bock es macht, das fr eine Klausur zu lernen!

----------


## bugger

Wen hast du denn? Bauer? Ja, dann ist Physio einfach geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

VL macht bei uns Ehmke. Lernen oder groartig was mitnehmen tue ich aus VL grundstzlich berhaupt nicht, i.d.R. kann ich nichtmal whrend ich drin sitze das untergeordnete Thema benennen, aber da macht's einfach echt Spa. Unser Seminardozent war so richtig top, und in einigen Praktika habe ich mich von Halbgttern betreut gefhlt!
Meines Erachtens kommt die hochgelobte Biochemie da nur vereinzelt dran.

BC-Zeug zu verticken habe ich glaube ich erstmal nichts. Evtl. 'ne Duale Reihe (3. Aufl.), wobei ich die wohl auch einfach behalten werde, falls ich irgendwann mal in erhebliche Zeitnot komme und den Lffler nicht packe.

----------


## sun.flower

> Nachdem ich die Biochemie-Klausur unfreiwillig lieber schlafend zu Hause verbracht habe,[...]


oh nein, dann hast du den Brocken noch unfreiwillig vor dir  :grrrr....:  Schlaf knnt ich aber auch mal wieder gebrauchen, vielleicht ist das gar keine schlechte Idee.... :P

Mit dem Rest stimm ich dir zu, Physio ist das allerbeste bis jetzt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

Letztendlich ist es nicht so schlimm. Nachholklausuren sind bei uns immer Ende der Semesterferien und geplant habe ich da noch nichts. Und zum Physikum ist es dann auch nicht mehr sooo weit hin, dass es auch nicht schaden kann, es dann relativ zeitnah schonmal wiederholt zu haben.
Gut, fr einmal richtig ausschlafen ist es trotzdem ein zu hoher Preis :-P

Wo bist du denn eigentlich untergekommen, ist es Hamburg geworden?

----------


## bugger

@Gesocks

Hast du an deinem freien Tag dann wenigstens was schnes gemacht?^^

----------


## tsingtao2

Morgen Terminologie - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chill, Termi is ok.  :Smilie:  Wo bist du jetzt eigentlich untergekommen?

----------


## pefan

Zellbiologie mndlich bestanden, grte last weg.

jetzt nur noch morgen physik+lettisch ber die runden bringen haha.

----------


## muc-med

@ pefan: Physik? h, eher nein  :Big Grin:

----------


## tsingtao2

> Chill, Termi is ok.  Wo bist du jetzt eigentlich untergekommen?


Ich bin wie gewnscht in Erlangen gelandet (1.OP). Termi war super, mein Plan nur den Sonntag dafr zu verwenden ist aufgegangen!  :Big Grin:  Gleich noch AC.

----------


## Kensington

Noch 3 Tage dann  ist das Semester rum ::-dance:  Aber, da war doch was... Prfungen  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Frust weg, Ferien da  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilawoman

> Frust weg, Ferien da


Schn wrs :/ Ich habe die Ehre ber die Ferien obere/untere Extremitten und Rumpfwnde zu lernen ....  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## SteffiChap

Gott, bin ich faul  :kotzen:  !!!

----------


## maxz

> Gott, bin ich faul  !!!


Nichtnur du ;D

----------


## //stefan

Ich hab mit heute einen Motivationstag gegnnt...  :Grinnnss!: 

Damit hoffe ich die nchsten 3 Tage nochmal voll durchstarten zu knnen, ich werde berichten obs geklappt hat und dann Motivation unter euch faules Pack sen! Auf das sie Frchte tragen wird!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pefan

geht mir auch nicht anders, wird wohl die weihnachts/silvester trgheit sein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte mir so viel vorgenommen....und was hab ich gemacht??? Fast nix...ich bin so frustriert! Eigentlich msst ich ganz dringend Neuro-Ana und BC lernen aber meine Motivation rennt jeden morgen schreiend vor mir davon!

----------


## Gesocks

Schreibt ihr an Neujahr Klausur, oder warum der Stress hier?  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Schreibt ihr an Neujahr Klausur, oder warum der Stress hier?


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.^^ Werd erst anfangen zu lernen, wenn Silvester rum is..und die Nachwirkungen davon abgeklungen sind..

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich hatte mir so viel vorgenommen....und was hab ich gemacht??? Fast nix...ich bin so frustriert! Eigentlich msst ich ganz dringend Neuro-Ana und BC lernen aber meine Motivation rennt jeden morgen schreiend vor mir davon!


Keine Angst, die Motivation ist doch dafr bekannt, dass sie zurckkehrt, sobald aus dem Motivationsproblem ein Zeitproblem geworden ist! Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, dieses Jahr nix mehr zu machen. Notfalls kann ich ja immer noch in der Bib vor mich hinsterb.. hh lernen, die hat lange genug offen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrHonigtau

> Ich hatte mir so viel vorgenommen....und was hab ich gemacht??? Fast nix...ich bin so frustriert! Eigentlich msst ich ganz dringend Neuro-Ana und *BC lernen* aber meine Motivation rennt jeden morgen schreiend vor mir davon!


reichen da keine Altklausuren mehr? ^^

----------


## lilawoman

Naja, ich werde quasi "gezwungen" in den Ferien zu lernen, da ich Histo-, Ana- und eine  Chemieprfung in 3 Wochen habe.

----------


## tsingtao2

Histo  :keule:  - an und fr sich ja schon interessant (ein bisschen zumindest), aber diese Bindegewebe rauben mir den letzten Nerv!

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich hasse Chemie! Und was hat eine Hausarbeit in Termi eigentlich fr einen Sinn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

o.O Hausarbeit? In...Termi? xD Was sollt ihr denn da machen?

----------


## Matzexc1

Uns wurden 3 Themen vorgegeben.Wir sollen fr 1 ein Konzept fr ein Referat erarbeiten(2 Seiten mind 5 Fachbcher als Quellen,kein wikipedia)
Themen: Organtransplantation,Krperwelten und dann noch irgendeins.
Wir sollen unser gewhltes Thema kritisch diskutieren.

Im Moment frag ich mich nach dem Sinn.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich hasse Chemie! Und was hat eine Hausarbeit in Termi eigentlich fr einen Sinn?


Dann freu dich schonmal auf Biochemie.

Das ist Chemie +++.

----------


## Matzexc1

Ich weiss.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Uns wurden 3 Themen vorgegeben.Wir sollen fr 1 ein Konzept fr ein Referat erarbeiten(2 Seiten mind 5 Fachbcher als Quellen,kein wikipedia)
> Themen: Organtransplantation,Krperwelten und dann noch irgendeins.
> Wir sollen unser gewhltes Thema kritisch diskutieren.
> 
> Im Moment frag ich mich nach dem Sinn.


Oh okay, bei uns waren die in Termi nur darauf erpicht, dass wir die Vokabeln knnen um durch die Klausur zu kommen. Aber euer Ansatz hat bestimmt auch was..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

> Dann freu dich schonmal auf Biochemie.
> 
> Das ist Chemie +++.


Bei uns pfeift man da weitestgehend auf die Chemie, und die Physikumsfragen die ich bisher gekreuzt habe finde ich auch nicht sonderlich chemisch. In der VL spielte das soweit ich beurteilen kann noch ab und zu eine Rolle, fr Seminare, Praktika und Klausuren braucht man aber keine Ahnung davon zu haben.

Das Termi-Konzept kapier ich so gar nicht  :bhh:

----------


## //stefan

Ich hab die 14 Tage Semesterferien doch mehr ausgekostet als ich wollte... das wird ein harter Januar. Aber fangen wir mal klein an: Physikpraktikumsbericht heute (ca. 2 Std), dann 1 1/2 Stunden Termi Vokabeln und dann dann Zellbio Wiederholung (Zellorganellen) so lange die Motivation noch Ausdauer hat...

----------


## Kandra

Biochemie ist sooooo viel. Man sollte ja nicht meinen, dass ich das alles schon mal gehrt habe -.-

----------


## tsingtao2

> Ich hasse Chemie! Und was hat eine Hausarbeit in Termi eigentlich fr einen Sinn?


Also eine Hausarbeit in Termi, dass ist ja mal wirklich richtig dmlich? Sinn?
Darf ich fragen, wo du studierst?

----------


## maniac89

Meine Feriendemotiviertheitsphase hat genau heute Abend ein Ende. Man will sich ja nich bernehmen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pefan

geht mir nicht anders //stefan...
keine ahnung wie ich montag und dienstag das anatomie examen bestehen soll.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ab morgen geht es in die endrunde, wrg  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

In einer Woche Prfungen und ich kann nicht mehr  :kotzen:

----------


## Tiara

Argh.. ich hab es tatschlich geschafft die letzten zwei Wochen rein gar nichts fr die Uni zu machen  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Argh.. ich hab es tatschlich geschafft die letzten zwei Wochen rein gar nichts fr die Uni zu machen


Willkommen im Club.^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Willkommen im Club.^^


ich auch nicht,brauchte die zeig aber hauch Hauck einfach zu entspannen.

----------


## Joolz

> Argh.. ich hab es tatschlich geschafft die letzten zwei Wochen rein gar nichts fr die Uni zu machen


Dito.. 
Wobei ich durch unser Modulsystem auch nicht gerade gezwungen wurde zu lernen, morgen gibts eh nen neuen Themenbereich.. 
Aber eigentlich wollte ich ein bisschen nachbereiten und nochmal ein paar Themen durchgehen.. naja hoffen wir mal das Beste  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab zwar was gemacht,aber viel auch nicht. Am 19 Chemieklausur "brrr"

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hab zwar was gemacht,aber viel auch nicht. Am 19 Chemieklausur "brrr"


.O G?

----------


## mathematicus

> .O G?


Die Bezeichnung "Virusstadt" wrde jedenfalls passen  :Big Grin: 

Boah, ich mache drei Kreuze, wenn dieses Semester vorbei ist und im Sommer endlich mal die interessanteren Fcher beginnen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die Bezeichnung "Virusstadt" wrde jedenfalls passen 
> 
> Boah, ich mache drei Kreuze, wenn dieses Semester vorbei ist und im Sommer endlich mal die interessanteren Fcher beginnen...


hm wieso passt Virusstadt zu Gttingen?^^

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Boah, ich mache drei Kreuze, wenn dieses Semester vorbei ist und im Sommer endlich mal die interessanteren Fcher beginnen...


Vielleicht sind die Fcher interessanter, aber der Lernaufwand steigt leider auch proportional dazu an. Morgen haben wir unserer 3. Ana-Testat und ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wie viel ich in so kurzer Zeit lernen kann. Htte ich am Anfang nie fr mglich gehalten ...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Genau.
Der Aufwand steigt immer mehr, als dass er sinkt.

Von Entspannung kann da wirklich keine Rede sein.

Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass man im klinischen Abschnitt dann 21 Fcher, 14 Querschnittsbereiche und 5 Blockpratika hat, also insgesamt 40 Fcher bzw. fachhnliche Veranstaltungen, kommen einem dann sicher die 13 Kurse in der Vorklinik fast noch lcherlich vor.

Naja, iss ja auch keine Ausbildung zum Papierttenfalter, sondern n Studium ;).

----------


## Avicennaa

Nach 10 Stunden lernen sind mein Gehirn und ich uns einig - das soll es gewesen sein fr heute. Die Mut zur Lcke lsst gren ... :/

----------


## Gesocks

Uarghs, jetzt schnell noch ein wenig Hals machen... Ganz planlos will ich morgen nicht metzgern.

----------


## Xanathos

Boah... wie kann man sich dafr begeistern, stupide anatomische Begriffe zu lernen!?
Auswendig lernen kann ich ja eigentlich. Aber das ist schon ein abnormales Level an Begriffen.

Ich lese da grade: das wird im klinischen Teil noch mehr. Bei uns sagen sie, dass die Klinik leichter sein soll. Hrt man oft. Glaub ich nicht wirklich dran. Ich geh eher davon aus, dass das so bleibt, oder schlimmer wird, weil man zustzlich in die Klinik tingeln darf, und nur, weil man 8-12h/Tag arbeitet, tut einem ja keiner den Gefallen, einen mit Lernstoff auszusparen. Ich frag mich also so wie so, woher das Gerede kommt, man htte es in der Klinik soooo viel leichter...

EDIT:
Wenn ich was anderes wsste, ich wrds hier und heute sein lassen. Dachte immer, Medizin wre mein Ding. X Jahre Wartezeit usw., aber eigentlich ist zumindest das Studium voll nix fr mich. (nur der Beruf hinterher blderweise schon -_-)
Ich sitz grade mal ne Stunde vor dem Kram und bin schon braindead.

----------


## Matzexc1

> Boah... wie kann man sich dafr begeistern, stupide anatomische Begriffe zu lernen!?
> Auswendig lernen kann ich ja eigentlich. Aber das ist schon ein abnormales Level an Begriffen.
> 
> Ich lese da grade: das wird im klinischen Teil noch mehr. Bei uns sagen sie, dass die Klinik leichter sein soll. Hrt man oft. Glaub ich nicht wirklich dran. Ich geh eher davon aus, dass das so bleibt, oder schlimmer wird, weil man zustzlich in die Klinik tingeln darf, und nur, weil man 8-12h/Tag arbeitet, tut einem ja keiner den Gefallen, einen mit Lernstoff auszusparen. Ich frag mich also so wie so, woher das Gerede kommt, man htte es in der Klinik soooo viel leichter...
> 
> EDIT:
> Wenn ich was anderes wsste, ich wrds hier und heute sein lassen. Dachte immer, Medizin wre mein Ding. X Jahre Wartezeit usw., aber eigentlich ist zumindest das Studium voll nix fr mich. (nur der Beruf hinterher blderweise schon -_-)
> Ich sitz grade mal ne Stunde vor dem Kram und bin schon braindead.


Falls es dich trstet: Mir geht's  38 km nrdlich von dir nicht besser. Hab 6 Jahre Wartezeit und eine nervige Pflegeausbildung hinter mir und mir gehen Termi,Anatomie und Chemie auf den Geist. 
Hausarbeit Termi("wrrrgggg")

Fr alle die mit Virusstadt nichts anfangen knnen:
Mein Avatarbild zeigt ebola filoviridae. Und was ist der nchste Verwandte,nach einer deutschen Stadt benannt,deren Uniklinik an einen profitgeilen Konzern verscheuert wurde?  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

und du sitzt gerade 80 km sdwestlich von mir und wir haben das selbe problem. chemie ist zum kotzen, ich kapier es nicht und hab auch keine lust mehr. einfach schlafen schlafen, das wre zz mein ding, bin schlapp und kaputt und fhle mich wie 90  :grrrr....: 

termi hab ich zum glck schon geschrieben, war nur eine klausur, aber hausarbeit ist ja mehr als krank. viel glck noch dabei.

die vorlesungen spare ich mir inzwischen eh alle, raffe da nichts und lese mir das lieber daheim in aller ruhe nochmal durch und versuche es dann fr so ca. 50 % zu verstehen, dann bin ich schon stolz, wenn das klappt  :hmmm...:  momentan glaube ich alles zu werden, nur kein arzt. vielleicht hocke ich wenn ich das nicht packe bald wieder in meinem verhassten job - bitte nicht.

----------


## Xanathos

Also, eine Hausarbeit in Termi ist echt krank... Da wars bei mir auch nur eine Klausur.

Im Moment wrde ich am Liebsten abbrechen, einfach aufhren. Und das jetzt schon, trotz der ganzen Wartezeit. 
Dann wiederum wei ich echt nicht, was ich sonst mit mir anfangen soll. Es gibt einfach keinen anderen Beruf, den ich mir vorstellen kann. Bis an mein Lebensende will ich kein Rettungsassi bleiben. Der Job ist okay, aber die Arbeitsbedingungen sind oft besch... und man kann nichtmal ins Ausland abhauen, und aufsteigen kann man auch nicht weiter, geschweige denn sich gro in verschiedene Richtungen orientieren.

Jedenfalls hock ich schon seit 9 vor diesem Anatomie-Bldsinn und wei nicht, wie ichs hinbekommen soll. Kanns mir weder merken... 
Ich berlege auch, nicht mehr zu den Vorlesungen zu gehen. Im Moment macht mir nichtmal der Prpkurs Spa. -___- (und eigentlich ist sowas voll mein Ding)
Chemie versteh ich eigentlich. Ist, genau genommen, das einzig tolle grade. Ich fall vllt trotzdem durch, weil mir, thx 2 anatomy, die Zeit zum Lernen dafr fehlen wird. Ich lerne regelmig mit. Eigentlich. ber Weihnachten hab ichs allerdings nicht eingesehen. Ich habs gewagt, seit dem 21.12. nichts zu machen, und erst diese Woche, nach Silvester, wieder angefangen. War wohl ein Schwerverbrechen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wenn du die Arbeitsbedingungen als RettAss ******* findest, dann warte mal auf deine Assistenzarztzeit.
Da wird es keinen Deut besser.

Gestern erzhlte mir eine Mitstudentin, dass sie berlegt abzubrechen, weil sie nich sicher ist, ob Studium bzw. Beruf das richtige fr sie sind.

Ich hab ihr das folgende gesagt, dass ich jedem in der Lage sage:
Der Beruf (Klinikarzt) besteht zu 80% aus Routine, 15% Papierkram und die restlichen 5% sind das interessante und abwechslungsreiche.
In einer jeden Fachrichtung ist man nach ca. 2 Jahren in der Routine drin - sptestens.
Danach bewegt sich die Lernkurve in Bezug auf Neues nur noch logarithmisch.

Die Assistenzsarztzeit alleine geht aber schon minimum 5 Jahre (je nach Fachrichtung bis zu 6,5 Jahre - sofern der Facharztkatalog in der Regelzeit vollbekommen wird).

Da gibt es keinen Weg dran vorbei.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum viele Leute so schnell nach dem Studium gefrustet sind.
Sie denken, es erwartet sie sonstwas magisches.

Ich hab bereits n Berufsleben hinter mir und wei, wie das ist.
Ist aber kein Problem.
Ab nem bestimmten Punkt in seinem Berufsleben kann man es mglich machen, den interessanten Teil berproportional zu machen.
Das muss man sich aber verdienen und das dauert Zeit.

Bis dahin muss man durchhalten.

----------


## Xanathos

Ein Berufsleben hab ich ja auch schon hinter mir, sozusagen. Ich erwarte nix magisches. 
Und ich hab nicht vor, Klinikarzt in Deutschland zu werden. Was das aber angeht: erstmal durchs Physikum kommen, usw.
Ich glaube jedenfalls auch nicht, dass das in deutschen Kliniken anders aussieht, und wahrscheinlich ist es auch in auslndischen so, auch wenn die da mglicherweise andere Routinen haben. 
Naja, da knnte man jetzt sicher lange drber disskutieren. Bis ich als Arzt arbeiten darf, wenn es denn je dazu kommt, dauerts noch 'ne Weile. Von daher...
Hm, was das Durchhalten angeht: das mach ich jetzt seit ca 15 Jahren, und ich wette, dass ich damit nicht alleine stehe.  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

> einfach schlafen schlafen, das wre zz mein ding, bin schlapp und kaputt und fhle mich wie 90


So ging es mir heute nach den Vorlesungen, ich habe mich dann einfach schlafen gelegt, nachdem ich spontan keinen Bock hatte, meine Zusammenfassungen weiterzuschreiben, whrend ca. alle anderen in der Bib waren und gelernt haben  :Big Grin:  Nach so einem Schlfchen ist man gleich viel entspannter und fhlt sich 20 Jahre jnger, kann ich nur empfehlen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Jo ... gengend Schlaf iss immer gut.

Mir erzhlte man ja, ich wrde das Studium nich berstehen, wenn ich jede Nacht 9 Stunde schlafe.
Bisher hats geklappt ^^.

----------


## Xanathos

Ja nun... wir haben eine Leistungsgesellschaft. 
Freizeit? Pha. Brauchte nicht. xD Nur lernen lernen lernen. Damit kommt man dann ans Ziel. Wenn mans nicht einsieht, 24/7 zu lernen und fr Schule/ Studium/ Beruf da zu sein, zieht man die sprichwrtliche A****karte. Dann wird man nix. Sagen viele. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Bldsinn...

----------


## Kandra

Da nehme ich mir extra einen Fehltag, um endlich meinen Lernplan aufzuholen. Und jetzt sandel ich schon den ganzen Tag rum und hab ungefhr 100 Private Practice Folgen angesehen.... gnah!

----------


## //stefan

ich sehs genau wie kyutrexx... auch wenn in meiner erfahrung (3 jahre ansthesiepflege und 6 jahre rettung)die 5% deutlich grer ausfallen... ;)

ich arbeite mich langsam wieder die lernraumverweildauer hoch.... heut hab ich 5 stunden (davon effektiv max 3 1/2) mit biochemie und ne halbe stunde termin geschafft. das wird jetzt von tag zu tag mehr und effektiver... und obwohl es biochemie ist, machts spass. die transkription/translation + proteine/zucker/fette sind nicht so tolle aber hier und da kommt der aha-effekt. aber der physiologie-teil ist sehr sehr interessant obwohl es nur potnetiale und kanle sind! so ein bisschen medizinische relevanz hat es durch die vorerfahrung und das querlesen im silbernagel (das buch ist geil, einfach geil!)

also mnners und frauens, arschbacken zusammenkneifen und ran an die bcher! gejammert wird spter! *motivationstritteverteil*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ernsthaft mal!^^ Bald ist das Semester geschafft und bis dahin einfach die letzte Motivation und Energie zusammenkratzen!  :Big Grin:  Obwohl ich auch lieber schlafe..^^

----------


## nie

.....

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich frage mich das auch gerade. nichts bleibt hngen, ich fhle mich dumm wie brot. hab schon fast depressionen (ernsthaft) und wei nicht, wie ich auch mal abschalten kann. heute das letzte mal histo dachte ich baut mich auf, aber nix ist.

----------


## lilawoman

So bld das klingt, aber da hilft nur weiterlernen. Ich war gestern abend  auch an dem Punkt, an dem ich mich gefragt habe, ob ich mich  eigentlich dem Ganzen gewachsen sehe... Und da habe ich beschlossen diese negativen Gedanken auszublenden und die Energie einfach aufs Lernen zu legen  :Smilie:

----------


## elastic

jep, nicht an Negatives denken, auch wenns noch so anstrengend ist. Das hilft, habs selber gemerkt ;)

----------


## Gesocks

Vielleicht auch mal Lerngruppen ausprobieren. Man braucht ja nicht die ganze Zeit schnacken, aber Stoff nochmal gemeinsam zu reflektieren hilft zuweilen ziemlich.

Anatomie luft! Unsere beiden Vorprps sind Glcksgriffe. Jetzt Wochenende!

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ich fhle mit euch. Ich wollte auch nach den ersten zwei Wochen am liebsten schon wieder hinschmeien und hab mich seitdem mehr als einmal gefragt, warum ich den Schei eigentlich mache. Und auch ein Jahr spter muss ich zugeben, dass mir meine Leben als RettAss wesentlich besser gefallen hat. Zu allen berfluss hatte ich nicht so ganz freie Wahl bei meinem Studienort und hnge deshalb auch noch in einer Stadt fest, die ich nicht mag und in der ich mich keine einzige Minute lnger als ntig wohnen will. Aber irgendwie geht's immer weiter und ich wei, wofr ich das mache und dass mir mein RettAss Leben sptestens nach dem ersten Bandscheibenvorfall auch nicht mehr gefallen wrde. 
> Ich whrend ich hier so ber Neuroanatomie sitze, wr ich eigentlich ganz froh, wenn ich schon an dem Punkt wren an dem mein Leben zu 80 % aus Routine besteht und sich die neuen Sachen und das lernen in Grenzen halten.


Ich glaube es ist normal, so zu fhlen inder Vorklinik. Das was man da lernt hat sehr wenig mit der realitt oder Arztzein zu tun... und (sogar!) ich, die komplett und total von allem medizinischen begeistert war/ bin hatte immer das Gefhl, dass ich hier iwie falsch bin, bis immer fter werdende ausbrche in Trnen und Panik (mein freund kann es bescheinigen), dass ich ein komplettes falsches Lebenstraum hab. 

Es geht vorbei und bei erster Praktika ist man dann wieder mit herzen dabei.  :Smilie:

----------


## WHSmith

Auch wenn die Medizin hart ist...Spa macht es alle mal. Und anstatt immer negativ zu sein, sollte man einfach damit aufhren und sich selber klar werden, dass das Rummjammern reine Zeitverschewendung ist. Die Zeit htte man beispielsweise effektiver gentzt, indem man das lernt, was man ergo nicht verstanden hat.

Geniet die Zeit und beit die Zhne zusammen!

----------


## Gesocks

Gerade in den ersten Semestern sollte man Energie drauf verwenden, seine Methodik auszuloten. Auerdem ist das der Frust-Thread, der ist zum Jammern!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Ich werde sowas von sterben  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## //stefan

In einer Klausur, von lauter angehenden rztinnen und rzten umgeben... lass es lieber!  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich werde sowas von sterben


Du bist nicht allein, ich werd soooo untergehen.  :Big Grin:  


Quatsch, das schaffen wir schon. Jeder hier wird das Semester ganz toll bestehen.^^  :Troest:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@Emilia: Deinen Optimismus mchte ich haben, sehe bei Histo im VM nix. Epithelien gehen, der Rest ist nur "Hh?"

----------


## Qin

> Quatsch, das schaffen wir schon. Jeder hier wird das Semester ganz toll bestehen.^^


Ich hoffe du hast Recht!!! Ich kann's kaum noch abwarten, dass das Semester zu Ende ist  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:  aber es scheint noch ewig und vor allem steinig  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

Ihr schafft das schon. Das erste Semester ist doch toll.

----------


## Qin

> Ihr schafft das schon. Das erste Semester ist doch toll.


Ist es das  :Grinnnss!: ? Ich hab praktisch seit Oktober keine Ruhe mehr gehabt, aber vielleicht ist es auch nur so, weil's das 1. Semester ist und man sich erst mal gewhnen muss an diese Art Lernen  :bhh: 
Und trotzdem wrde ich grad nix anderes studieren/machen wollen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Emilia: Deinen Optimismus mchte ich haben, sehe bei Histo im VM nix. Epithelien gehen, der Rest ist nur "Hh?"


Dieser Optimismus ist gespielt, sonst wrd ich anfangen zu weinen.^^ Ne also von Histo hab ich auch noch keine groe Ahnung..mag mndliche Prfungen gar nicht und mir wird echt schlecht, wenn ich dran denke. Hast du diese Tipps zum Thestat bekommen, die scheinbar in nem Histo-Tutorium gegeben wurden? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich sie dir gerne schicken.^^

Gehst du am Samstag zu der Chemie-Klausur? Bin grad echt am berlegen, ob ichs lassen soll..wobei ich allein durchs raten auch Punkte bekommen knnte..und die Klausur ist ja auch freiwillig...Zwiespalt.. :was ist das...?:

----------


## Avicennaa

Wie oft drft ihr denn an eurer Uni eine Klausur wiederholen bei Nichtbestehen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Man hat 3 Versuche. Aber diese Klausur am Samstag ist freiwillig und daher wird sie wohl auch eher nicht wiederholbar sein. Man kann dabei Bonuspunkte fr die Abschlussklausur sammeln.

----------


## lilawoman

Selten so unmotiviert gewesen Histo zu lernen -.- Wie ich diesen knstlichen Prfungsstress hasse !

----------


## mathematicus

> Man hat 3 Versuche. Aber diese Klausur am Samstag ist freiwillig und daher wird sie wohl auch eher nicht wiederholbar sein. Man kann dabei Bonuspunkte fr die Abschlussklausur sammeln.


What? Da wrde ich einfach noch so viel Wissen wie mglich in mich reinprgeln und versuchen, da mglichst viel rauszuholen! Ist doch geil, dass das so gemacht wird. Ich wnschte, meine Uni wrde so etwas mal fr die Organik-Klausur veranstalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

na ja, ich denke die meisten werden die klausur am we auch versuchen, aber die eben nur ber die VL und von den Folien rafft man nix und die meinsten sind schon nach ein paar mal VL nicht mehr hin, weil der schrottig erklrt hat. Ist also nicht so easy, wenn man sich alles aus den fingern saugen soll.

hoffe auf einen von 10 mglichen punkten, das wre prima  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asclepia

@MediNaddl: Die Anorganik Vorlesungen waren wirklich schlecht, aber die Organik Vorlesungen fand ich gut gemacht und auch verstndlich. 
Auch heute konnte man ja offen Fragen stellen. Ich will zur Vorklausur unbedingt hin, Minuspunkte gibt es nicht, da kann man nur gewinnen  :Grinnnss!:  und die richtige Klausur soll sehr hart sein. 
Wobei man fr 1 Bonuspunkt schon eine ganze Menge wissen muss (glaube 13 Punkte von 40?) 
Weis jemand die genaue Zeit und den Hrsaal? Da wo auch die Vorlesungen stattfanden?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@ Asclepia Habt ihr in eurer Gruppe keinen Treffpunkt mit eurem Hiwi fr Samstag ausgemacht? Die Klausur wird in verschiedenen Hrslen auf dem ganzen Nordcampus verteilt geschrieben, soweit ich das verstanden hab. Im StudIP stehts anscheinend auch.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Biochemie-Vorbereitung.

Dazu braucht man nicht mal mehrirgendwas zu sagen - die beiden Worte haben schon Aussagekraft genug ^^.

----------


## //stefan

jap! wo liegen denn eure schwerpunkte? bei uns ist es die dna-replikation/tranksription...

unsere biochemieklausur besteht aus 5 professoren:

1) 12 pukte bio (zelllehre (organellen/struktur + mitose7meiose), genetik, embryologie und optische untersuchungsverfahren)
2) 5 Punkte Physiologie (Bezogen auf Nerv und herz: Membranpotential (Nernst/Goldmann), Kanle)
3) 6 Punkte BC allgemein Proteine (Aufbau, verhalten in versch. Millieus, Zeichnen)
4) 6 Punkte BC Lipide/Kohlenhydrate, Signaltansduktion, G-Protein-gekoppelte- Rezeptoren und Enzymanalytische-/Messverfahren
5) 6 Punkte DNA/RNA-Aufbau etc., DNA Duplikation und Translation

macht 35 Punkte (21 braucht man). Das wird ein Spass. Die ersten 4 Punkte hab ich zumindest durch, heute und am WE kommt Teil 5. Dann hab ich noch 16 Tage fr die Wiederholung und Physik muss ich auch noch irgendwie nebenher machen...

Vor allem der Prof vom fnften Teil geht mega ins Detail (der Bioprof. brigens auch). Letztes Jahr wurde u.a. gefragt was 2 enzymatische Aktionen des TF2H sind und was sie bewirken... Find ich schon extrem detailliert. Und null multiple Choice, alles Freitext. D.h. man muss es wirklich wissen und kann es sich nicht herleiten. Das kann heiter werden und die Durchfallquoten der letzten Jahre (immer um die 70%) tragen nicht zur Beruhigung bei...

----------


## Zanza

Stefan, das mit den 70% schliet aber die Zahnis ein, bei "uns" sind die doch ein bisschen niedriger! Also Kopf hoch, das wird schon  :Grinnnss!: 

Du bist mit dem Lernen doch echt gut dabei! Drcke auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

----------


## Asclepia

Bin Zahni, wir haben das Praktikum erst im 2. Semester und somit auch keine Gruppen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bin Zahni, wir haben das Praktikum erst im 2. Semester und somit auch keine Gruppen...


Ach Mist stimmt...im StudIP wurde ja die Raumbelegung verffentlich und da steht, dass Zahnmediziner im 1. FS im HS 1 sind. Also das ist ja dann der Hrsaal, in dem auch die Vorlesungen statt gefunden haben.^^ Aber das weit jetzt bestimmt schon selber ;)

----------


## Kandra

Noch zwei Wochen bis Biochemie und ich seh kein Land mehr. Aber interessiert das meine Motivation? Nein!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

noch 5 tage bis histo und ich will, dass es einfach nur vorbei ist. danach physik und mitte febr nochmal chemie, ok, die schreib ich sicher eh zweimal die chemie kacke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gesocks

Mittwoch Hals-Thorax-Testat. Ich fange irgendwas an, habe keinen Bock mehr, fange was anderes an und lande letztendlich doch z.B. hier. Kurzum, ich bin auf dem gleichen Stand wie vor dem Wochenende. Super genutzt, bin stolz auf mich!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Wie soll ich bitte die komplette Neuroanatomie in nicht mal 3 Wochen lernen? Ich verstehe es nicht ...

----------


## Asclepia

@Medi Naddl und Emilia: Und wie fandet ihr die Chemie Vorklausur gestern?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich nicht viel dafr getan hab, ist die Klausur auch dementsprechend gelaufen. 95 % geraten. ;) Aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt relativ egal...
Was mir gerade mehr Sorgen macht, ist Histo. Das blde virtuelle Mikroskop weigert sich gerade erfolgreich zu funktionieren und mit dem Ding wird ja geprft. Geilo.

----------


## Asclepia

Ging mir auch so, hab mit Altklausuren gelernt, was voll fr den A* war. Ich hoffe auf 1 Bonuspunkt  :Grinnnss!: 
Samstag um 8 Uhr bei -10Grad auf dem Fahrrad zur Klausur und dann nur Mist. Wre ich man im Bett liegen geblieben!

PS: Wir haben Histo erst im 2., hast du Tipps? Buch Lllman-Rauch? Sollte man sich das in den Semesterferien mal angucken?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ohja, Bett wr die bessere Alternative gewesen. Hab mich mit Fieber und Gliederschmerzen hingeschleppt, jahaha nicht die beste Idee.

----------


## Kandra

> Ging mir auch so, hab mit Altklausuren gelernt, was voll fr den A* war. Ich hoffe auf 1 Bonuspunkt 
> Samstag um 8 Uhr bei -10Grad auf dem Fahrrad zur Klausur und dann nur Mist. Wre ich man im Bett liegen geblieben!
> 
> PS: Wir haben Histo erst im 2., hast du Tipps? Buch Lllman-Rauch? Sollte man sich das in den Semesterferien mal angucken?


Bei uns hat der Ulfig dicke gereicht und ich fand den auch wirklich sehr gut.

----------


## lilawoman

Gott, bermorgen habe ich mein erstes Anatestat und ich hab das Gefhl nix zu knnen :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hab am fr histo,auch nicht besser.

@ Emilia: war deine Chemie Gruppe auch so top in der Klausur? Einer hat 3,einer 0 und der Rest 1 oder 2 punkte,krass.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Also ich nehme an, dass das Ironie ist?^^ Unsere Gruppe war hnlich 'gut'. 

@Asclepia: Bzgl. Histo: Ich find Lllmann-Rauch ist echt ein gutes Buch und lern damit auch fr Histo. Ich wrd mir einfach vor jedem Histo-Tag das jeweilige Kapitel durchlesen. Der Prof erzhlt dann auch immer zu jedem Prparat was und das wrd ich mir evtl auch aufschreiben. Hat mir zumindest geholfen. Aber in den Semesterferien extra dazu was lernen..ich htts wohl nicht gemacht.^^

----------


## Asclepia

Joa, ich dachte ich gucke mir vielleicht mal das Buch an...man hat ja den Mrz Zeit  :hmmm...:  

Hm, ich mchte auch wissen ob ich wenigstens 1 Bonuspunkt geschafft habe! Wird das irgendwo mit Matrikelnummer verffentlicht?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wird iwann im StudIP stehen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Japp, ist zz wohl noch bei der Sekretrin zum eintippseln.

Hach waren wir alle soooo gut. Unsere Seminarleiterin meinte auch, dass das die schwerste Klausur seit Jahren gewesen sei.
Komisch, war da nicht schon der Eindruck auch bei Bio  :hmmm...: 

Hab BEi Histo den Ulfig, lerne aber mit Medi learn und Kurzlehrbuch mit schnen Bildern drin von Thiemeverlag.

----------


## tsingtao2

Keine Lust mehr auf Anatomie! Donnerstag Testat..

----------


## mathematicus

Die Reaktionsmechanismen in der Organik nerven. Aber irgendwie ist es auch spannend.. ein ganz kleines bisschen jedenfalls. Vielleicht rede ich mir das auch nur ein, damit BC nchstes Semester nicht ganz so schlimm wird  :Big Grin:  
Bin ich froh, wenn ich nach der letzten Klausur erstmal wieder ohne schlechtes Gewissen feiern kann!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Histo..Verzweiflung...wie soll ich bis freitag noch muskel- und knochengewebe schaffen und dazu noch ovar und spermatogenese...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

entspann dich, die sagen alle, dass es nicht schlimm sei. zumindest nicht bei den guten prfern - ausnahmen gibt es immer, die sonstwas wissen wollen (Schnitttechniken)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

hab auch morgen 13:10

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bruchte morgen ein paar gedrckte daumen. Ich schreib von 14-16Uhr OC und kratze auch nach der 20 Altklausur so gerade an der 60% Grenze  :Frown:

----------


## Asclepia

Ist Histo mndlich in G? Oder an so einem Computerprog?

----------


## tsingtao2

Okay Leute, da besteht man gestern das Testat und schaut sich heute die Unterlagen fr die nchste Klausur an. PsychSoz, ich glaube wir werden keine Freunde!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

mndlich und am PC werden einem die Prparate gegeben die man dann beschreiben muss.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Biochemie geht mir so auf den Geist! Jetzt stellen Sie zwar ein wieviel Punkte man hat, aber nicht wie die Bestehensgrenze war!!! Da soll einer mal den Sinn dahinter verstehen!

----------


## Frisko

Einen Monat fr Anatomie und Biochemie...

Challenge accepted.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

hui  :grrrr....:  aber auch bald Physikum, komm, Restmotivation zusammenraffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

EINE einzige Altklausurfrage in Physik...! Sonst kamen die letzten Jahre immer viel Elektrizitt, Volume/Druck/Temp. und Umrechnen. Jetzt warens Fehlermessung und Wissensfragen zur Elektizitt, die man sich zwar irgendwie htte herleiten knnen ,aus irgendwelchen abgefahrenen Formeln, aber bei weitem nicht vergleichbar mit den letzten Jahren. Zum kotzen!

----------


## tsingtao2

Montag noch Bio und wirklich viel hab ich noch nicht getan.. Aber das ist die vorerst letzte Klausur. 2 Tage noch durchhalten!

----------


## Saphira.

> Biochemie geht mir so auf den Geist! Jetzt stellen Sie zwar ein wieviel Punkte man hat, aber nicht wie die Bestehensgrenze war!!! Da soll einer mal den Sinn dahinter verstehen!


und wie ists gelaufen? 

P.S. Bist ja doch nach Mainz gezogen... irgendwie hatte ich das ja vorhergesagt  :Grinnnss!: . Ist sicherlich auch viel angenehmer so! Was macht dein Wechselwunsch/-gedanke ins Grenzgebiet?

----------


## Kandra

Durchgefallen in Biochemie, hatte es schon geahnt. Naja, neues Spiel, neues Glck im April  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Noch gut 18 h bis Anatomie-Testat II, und noch einige Lcken zu fllen. Motivation und Auffassungsvermgen machen seit einer Woche Pause, und verdammt mde bin ich auch.

----------


## //stefan

Kopf hoch... kurz entspannen und wieder ran!

Hab grad Zellbio 1 (zum groteil auch Biochemie) geschrieben. Knnte geklappt haben... aber wir sollten ATP zeichnen... WTF??? Gro ankndigen das wir nix zeichnen mssen ausser funktionelle Gruppen bei diversen pH Werten und dann AAATTTTPPPP? Ich glaub es hackt... Allerdings hab ichs so oft gesehen, dass ich auch den ein oder anderen unterpunkt ergattern knnte...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gesocks

Recht hast du!

So, jetzt meine ich, alles irgendwie mal gesehen zu haben (im Buch, nicht an der Leiche, versteht sich von selbst  ::-oopss: ), habe aber soviel Espresso intus, dass ich mit Sicherheit keinen brauchbaren Schlaf mehr zustande kriegen werde!  :Grinnnss!:  Wird schon schiefgehen!

ATP zeichnen und solche Scherze - nur fr den Bioschein, oder Teil der Biochemie? Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich in diesem Studium noch keine einzige Strukturformel dazu gelernt habe.  ::-oopss: 

EDIT:
Gut geht anders; aber bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Physik!!!  :Wand:  :Wand:  An die hhren Semester...seid ihr schon mal in mehr als einer Klausur im Semester durchgefallen? Kann ich mich dann gleich exmatrikulieren gehen oder besteht dann trotzdem noch Hoffnung?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Finde Chemie 1000mal schlimmer,das wird die Keule,aber Physik hoffe ich mal nicht,wir haben doch Punkte aus den Praktika :-P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wenn ich mir so die Physik-Altklausuren anschaue, dann wird Physik fr mich auf jeden Fall eine schei$ knappe Sache...und jetzt wurde die Klausur ja gendert..Keine Bonuspunkte mehr, 50% "leichte" und 50% schwere Fragen..Und so unglaublich viele Punkte hab ich in den Praktika auch nicht gesammelt (hab die genaue Anzahl nicht erfragt, gehe aber nicht von sonderlich vielen aus)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab die letzten 3 altklausuren gelernt und hab danach Alte gekreuzt und es lief gut. Der hat diesmal auch nur 50 fragen. Die Bonus Dinger htte ich allerdings auch gerne gehabt. Wie war bei dir histo gelaufen?

----------


## mathematicus

> Physik!!!  An die hhren Semester...seid ihr schon mal in mehr als einer Klausur im Semester durchgefallen? Kann ich mich dann gleich exmatrikulieren gehen oder besteht dann trotzdem noch Hoffnung?


Bin zwar nicht "hheres Semester" (nur "hheres Hochschulsemester"  :Big Grin: ), aber bei uns ist es absolut nicht "schlimm", wenn du in >1 Klausur im Semester durchfllst. Du hast dann halt entweder sofort oder im nchsten Semester Nachklausur/-testat und in der Zeit vermutlich kein Leben, weil da noch die regulren anderen Klausuren liegen, aber... wo ein Wille ist, da ist immer ein Weg ;) Und warte doch erstmal ab. Pessimismus ist nie gut, manchmal hat man auch Glck (das werde ich morgen brauchen...)  :Big Grin: 

Ich habe heute beim Lernen zu viel Energy Drink getrunken und kann nicht schlafen.. gut, dass ich in ca. 13 Stunden Bio schreibe und nun Chemie lerne, bis ich endlich mde werde!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jaa bei uns kann man natrlich auch alle Klausuren wiederholen...aber darum gehts mir nicht, eher um die Frage, ob man nicht vielleicht zu doof frs Studium ist, wenn man bereits im 1. Semester mehrere Klausuren versaut....

----------


## mathematicus

> Jaa bei uns kann man natrlich auch alle Klausuren wiederholen...aber darum gehts mir nicht, eher um die Frage, ob man nicht vielleicht zu doof frs Studium ist, wenn man bereits im 1. Semester mehrere Klausuren versaut....


N. Ist gar nicht mal so ungewhnlich, dass man in einer der ersten Uni-Klausuren durchfllt. Man darf sich davon nur nicht demotivieren lassen!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> N. Ist gar nicht mal so ungewhnlich, dass man in einer der ersten Uni-Klausuren durchfllt. Man darf sich davon nur nicht demotivieren lassen!


Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn es schwerfllt (ich verstehe das), aber das Leben geht weiter, ich sehe das bei meinem Cousin, wei gar nicht wie oft der schon wo durchgefallen ist und er ist nun fast am Ende des Studiums. Hhen und Tiefen gibt es berall, auch spter im Job. Wenn ich Physik bestehe wre es toll, wenn nicht, dann schreib ich die im Sommer nach *shit happens*

ich glaube auch man muss erstmal sich in das unilernen einfinden.

----------


## elastic

> ich glaube auch man muss erstmal sich in das unilernen einfinden.


falsch. Das ist kein Glaube, das ist fakt. Bis es richtig luft, dauert es mehr oder weniger lang.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> falsch. Das ist kein Glaube, das ist fakt. Bis es richtig luft, dauert es mehr oder weniger lang.


stimmt, fakt ist es :-P

----------


## Kandra

Bei uns gabs auch Leute, die sind im ersten Semester quasi durch jede Klausur durchgefallen durch die man durchfallen konnte. Die allermeisten haben jetzt am Ende des dritten Semesters nichts mehr oder maximal noch 1-2 Prfungen offen. Nicht aufgeben, das wird schon. Aller Anfang ist schwer.

----------


## mathematicus

> ich glaube auch man muss erstmal sich in das unilernen einfinden.


Jop. Und man muss sich damit arrangieren, dass Durchfallen keine Schande ist... dann ists auch nicht soo schlimm, wenn man mal zur Ehrenrunde antreten muss^^

----------


## Anatom90

Jeder fllt mal durch! Das gehrt einfach zum Studium dazu! Das macht einen nur strker fr die nchsten Prfungen! Man darf niemals aufgeben! Vorrausgesetzt, man will wirklich Arzt werden!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok danke, das macht etwas Mut.^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

jetzt bekomm ich panik  :grrrr....:  keine zwei stunden mehr bis zu physik und ich will weg ...

----------


## maxz

> jetzt bekomm ich panik  keine zwei stunden mehr bis zu physik und ich will weg ...


Sei zuversichtlich ;D

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Danke,werde gerade ruhiger,was klappt das klappt,was nicht hab ich gelitten und mache es nochmal

----------


## maxz

> Danke,werde gerade ruhiger,was klappt das klappt,was nicht hab ich gelitten und mache es nochmal


Eben. Auerdem hast du doch bestimmt gelernt, also wird das auch was werden. Mach dir nicht so nen Stress (:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physik - check  :bhh: 
Sollte ich das nicht bestanden haben laufe ich lachend in eine Kreissge. Due Klausur war echt fair

----------


## maxz

haha siehst du  :Big Grin:

----------


## still-waiting?

Mein Physioprof hat ein ganz "tolles" dickes (blaues) Physiobuch geschrieben und fragt das dann natrlich auch im kleinsten Detail in der Klausur ab... dachte ich zumindest... Pustekuchen ... Bei vielen Altfragen hilft nichtmal das Internet wirklich weiter  :Frown: 
Das kann am Montag ja heiter werden  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> haha siehst du


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sticks

> Mein Physioprof hat ein ganz "tolles" dickes (blaues) Physiobuch geschrieben und fragt das dann natrlich auch im kleinsten Detail in der Klausur ab... dachte ich zumindest... Pustekuchen ... Bei vielen Altfragen hilft nichtmal das Internet wirklich weiter 
> Das kann am Montag ja heiter werden


Du meinst aber nicht den ansatzweise blauen Silbernagl oder? Selbst der ist fehlerhaft und nicht vollstndig.

----------


## still-waiting?

Nee das dunkelblaue ;)

----------


## Asclepia

@MediNaddl: Weist du vielleicht, wann man mit den Physikergebnissen rechnen kann? Die ziehen das ja eh nur durch einen Scanner.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @MediNaddl: Weist du vielleicht, wann man mit den Physikergebnissen rechnen kann? Die ziehen das ja eh nur durch einen Scanner.


Ein paar Tage meinte er...ich schtze mal Mitte der Woche kann man damit rechnen. Wie ist es dir denn gegangen?

----------


## mathematicus

That moment when you realize... dass es keine gute Idee ist, 1 Tag vor der Physikklausur mit dem Lernen anzufangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asclepia

Ich hoffe das beste, mal sehen...bei einigen musste ich schon raten...hoffendlich reicht es  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Die Klausur war fair,musste aber auch einiges raten  :bhh:  hoffe auch,dass es gereicht hat :-]

----------


## pefan

headshot histologie
unser prof. denkt, dass wir alle noch ein kunststudium absolvieren... und bewertet noch kackendreist die gezeichneten alben frs exam.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich HASSE Chemie, ich raff es einfach nicht. Kreuze 56% und muss aber, wie soll es auch anders sein, noch 4 % mehr haben  :grrrr....:  ich raff`s nicht, bin scheinbar zu dmlich dazu  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wrd dir das Repititorium empfehlen. Gesamte Chemie wiederholt in einer Woche, echt super. Kannst ja mal auf der Fachschaftsseite schauen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja,hab das zeug runtergeladen und lerne damit,kann halt die Rechnungen nicht und das kostet mich die 60% Hrde  :grrrr....:  hab noch 3mal Nachhilfe die Woche,hoffe das geht dann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Keinen Bock auf blde Psycho OSCE morgen!!!!!

----------


## tsingtao2

Ist Organische Chemie spter sehr essentiell fr Biochemie, was die Grundlagen angeht? Hab den Chemie-Schein schon fast sicher und gerade absolut keine Lust zu lernen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich berlege gerade am dienstag zu chemie krank zu sein, das wird zu 90% nix. So ein Mist da. Vorhin Stunden Praktikum, dann schnell ne Stunde Nachhilfe, jetzt Tut-Folien "kreuzen" und gleich wieder Seminar, danach wieder Nachhilfe, ... ich mag nicht mehr  :grrrr....:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ist Organische Chemie spter sehr essentiell fr Biochemie, was die Grundlagen angeht? Hab den Chemie-Schein schon fast sicher und gerade absolut keine Lust zu lernen.


Also die Leute aus hheren Semestern, die ich kenne, meinen alle, dass BC einem auf jeden Fall leicher fllt, wenn man in OC nicht absolut planlos war. Hoffentlich stimmt das, ich habe fr OC nmlich wie verrckt gebffelt  :Big Grin:

----------


## still-waiting?

Naja, man schaffts auch ohne (so wie ich)... Aber leichter ists nicht. Ich htte mir schon gewnscht dafr mehr gemacht zu haben. Spart doch einiges an Arbeit und man hat dann in BC schon genug andres zu Lernen, da macht es sich ganz gut, wenn man fr die Grundlagen nicht mehr so viel tun muss.
Auerdem ists frs Physikum auch gut, denn damit find ich lassen sich viel besser Punkte holen als mit denn blden Rechnungen etc...

----------


## Sticks

Also Biochmie finde ich nicht mit Chemie zu vergleichen. Die wenige Kenntnisse kann man auch nebenbei nachlesen. Finde es eher wie Biologie. Man muss halt viele Regelkreise und Ablufe auswendig lernen.

----------


## tsingtao2

Dann mach ich mich wohl doch besser mal ran..

----------


## Asclepia

Ich mchte jetzt gerne wissen, ob ich Physik bestanden  habe! Dann knnte ich morgen versuchen, einen Job fr Mrz zu bekommen!!! Die ziehen die Ankreuzbgen doch eh nur durch einen Scanner, warum dauert das so lange??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Der Physik-Prof is angeblich im Urlaub und man kann ab morgen mal anrufen um zu fragen, ob man bestanden hat..

----------


## maniac89

Verdammt, ich WILL die Neuroanatomie ja mgen und interessant finden, aber sie macht mir das nicht leicht.  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@ gttinger mdels  :hmmm...:  :er ist da,der hatte nur gestern Urlaub,war heute bei manni. Ergebnisse sind auch da, Prof muss nur noch die quickie-punkte einrechnen,will es aber fester endlich wissen,je lnger das dauert umso schlechter wird mein Gefhl  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oh Gott jetz werd ich nervs....ich will nich durchfallen...

----------


## mathematicus

> Oh Gott jetz werd ich nervs....ich will nich durchfallen...


Leute, stresst euch nicht so! Durchfallen ist keine Schande an der Uni und es gibt ja Nachklausuren. Alles gut.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sticks

Unsere Ergebnisse sind meinst innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden online.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei uns waren helden dabei, die ihre klausurnummer vergessen haben und das heit, dass die klausuren nochmal eingelesen werden mssen  :grrrr....: 

boaaaah, wie oft haben die gesagt schreibt eure klausurnummer bzw gruppe drauf, wie oft!!!!!

und chemie wuppe ich nie, das wird die hlle auf erden. in den altklausuren rassen ich stndig durch.

----------


## bugger

Erstes Semester quasi vorbei, grade wo das Studium und ich so richtig miteinander warm geworden sind... 
und nun einen Monat KPP  :Frown:  
 :dagegen:

----------


## nevermind923

WIE sch**e is KPP?  :kotzen:  3 Tage vorbei und ich hab gar keinen bock mehr.

----------


## Gesocks

Aufs KPP kommt mir nix! Schwestern bld, Patienten bld?

Abwarten und der gesamten Belegschaft subtil auf die Eier gehen - es kann sehr geil sein! An den ersten paar Tagen hatte ich auch nur Pflegepersonal am Start, das sich nicht wirklich getraut hat, mich machen zu lassen. Gut, vielleicht hast du auch tatschlich nur Pech. Aber erstmal warm werden lassen!

----------


## nevermind923

die stationsleitung sa heute schreiend vor mir und dem mir zugeteilten schler und rief "ICH HABE KEINEN BOCK, DASS WIR JETZT AUCH NOCH NE PRAKTIKANTIN HABEN"  :Big Grin:  happy times!

----------


## nevermind923

Aber ich wei nicht, vielleicht geb ich einfach mein bestes ihnen auf die eier zu gehen. sie knnen mich ja nicht wirklich feuern muhaha.  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ohje das tut mir echt leid fr dich. Mein Praktikum letztes Jahr war auch ein Griff ins Klo. Es wurde zwar nicht ausgesprochen, aber genau das was deine Stationsleitung da gesagt hat, haben die Schwestern gedacht und das hat man deutlich gemerkt...Ich hoffe nur, dass der Monat KPP, der vor mir liegt, ein guter Monat wird. :S

----------


## nevermind923

Das wnsch ich dir auch! Ich finde nur einer von drei Monaten darf kacke sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Ouh snap! Strichliste fhren: Fr jede Aktion derart gibt's einen Lffel Laxans im Abschiedskuchen.

----------


## still-waiting?

Ohje... Aber vll hilft ja ein Kuchen am Anfang und ein bisschen devotes freiwilliges Putzen/Aufllen/Patienten bespaen  :hmmm...: 
Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass die kommenden Tage besser werden! 

Jemand technisch versierter sollte neben PJ-Ranking und Famulatur-Ranking noch ein KPP-Ranking hochziehen ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mein KPP war super cool letztes jahr. auer mit einer schwester kam ich echt mit allen super klar.  :Grinnnss!: 

kopf hoch, sind nur 3 monate deines lebens.

----------


## bugger

Ich werde echt mit jedem Tag unmotivierter, und das KPP hat noch nicht mal angefangen... Wird echt schwer da Interesse zu heucheln... und das einen ganzen Monat lang...

----------


## Gesocks

Wo geht's denn hin?

Kopf geht mir grad ziemlich auf den Zeiger. Topographische Kenntnisse an der Leiche habe ich diesmal kaum, Strukturen aufsuchen werde ich morgen in diesem Testatgebiet also zum ersten Mal. Freiprpen wre eine Option, auf die ich grad gar keinen Bock habe.
Das dritte Semester ist nicht das schwerste, sondern lngste und lstigste Semester hier...

----------


## bugger

Ich bleibe hier im UKE... Wo genau, schreibe ich mal nicht ffentlich, nicht, dass ich hier noch identifiziert werde  :Big Grin: 

Sag mal, ist das Rune-Institut eigentlich besser in Ana (bzw. der Lehre und den Prfungen)

----------


## Gesocks

Lass es mir mal per PM / Fb zukommen, so ein paar Stationen kenne ich ja immerhin. UKE insgesamt ist aber schon vernnftig, will ich meinen. V.a. aus deinem Jahrgang hat man ab und an welche in der Umkleide getroffen, von denen waren auch die meisten recht angetan.

VL ist angeblich vieeel besser, da war ich aber nicht - vom anderen Institut traumatisiert  :hmmm...:  Die Prpdozenten nehmen sich m.E. nicht viel, gibt halt seitens beider Institute ein paar Pflaumen und einige richtig gute. Die beiden Testate beim Institut R. waren absolut genial, und ich nehme mal an, dass es morgen auch maximal an mir scheitern knnte. Auf besser/schlechter will ich mich da aber nicht festlegen. Hals-, Brust-, Bauch-, Beckensitus, Kopf sind einfach auch an sich viel spannender als Bewegungsapparat.

----------


## bugger

Mir wrde es ja schon reichen, wenn ich in einem Hals+Thoraxtestat nicht nur Thymus und Ductus Thoracicus gefragt wrde, sondern vielleicht auch mal was relevantes  :Big Grin: 

Bewegungsapperat ist ja schon seit Dezember gegessen (und inzwischen auch vergessen^^)

----------


## nevermind923

.....

----------


## Matzexc1

EIN EINZIGER PUNKT. EIN BESCHEUERTER DMLICHER PUNKT.

Ich hab Anatomie vergeigt. Bestehendgrenze: 12 Ich: 11!!!!!! 
AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kandra

Wie rgerlich  :Frown:

----------


## maniac89

Ab zur Klausureinsicht, vielleicht kannst du da noch irgendwas erreichen.  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aah wegen einem Punkt ist doof ja..

Sagt mal..wie konntet ihr euch diese ganzen Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln etc. merken?
Am 09.04. haben wir Anatomie-Testat in dem alle Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke abgefragt werden...es is grad mal der zweite Ferientag und ich mach mir grad ein bisschen Sorgen wie ich das schaffen soll..lernt man am besten mit nem Atlas und nem Kurzlehrbuch/Taschenbuch? Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------


## Liliac

Mach dir keinen allzu groen Stress, ist eigentlich genug zeit  :Smilie:  am Anfang sieht das so viel aus aber wenn man erstmal drin ist wird das besser. Die meisten mit denen ich bei uns geredet hab und ich auch haben aus dem Atlas gelernt. Wiederholen ist bei mir auch immer wichtig gewesen sonst vergisst man das so schnell  :Big Grin:  uuuund immer an sich selber vorstellen  :Big Grin:  besonders bei den muskelfunktionen macht es vieles einfacher.

----------


## Kandra

> Aah wegen einem Punkt ist doof ja..
> 
> Sagt mal..wie konntet ihr euch diese ganzen Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln etc. merken?
> Am 09.04. haben wir Anatomie-Testat in dem alle Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke abgefragt werden...es is grad mal der zweite Ferientag und ich mach mir grad ein bisschen Sorgen wie ich das schaffen soll..lernt man am besten mit nem Atlas und nem Kurzlehrbuch/Taschenbuch? Irgendwelche Tipps?


Ich hatte mir die Sobotta-Lernkarten besorgt, fand das angenehmer als stndig ber dem dicken Atlas zu sitzen. Du hast noch gut Zeit bis zum Testat, das sollte reichen  :Smilie:  ABER: Unterschtze um himmels willen die Muskeln nicht! Knochen und Gelenke gehen in 1,5 Wochen, schau dass du die meiste Zeit fr die Muskeln einplanst, das hatte ich damals echt unterschtzt. Du musst bei den Knochen auch nicht jedes Fitzelding auswendig lernen, erstmal nur die fettgedruckten Strukturen. Den Rest kannst du lernen wenn du die Muskeln drauf hast ;)

----------


## Sticks

> Aah wegen einem Punkt ist doof ja..
> 
> Sagt mal..wie konntet ihr euch diese ganzen Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln etc. merken?
> Am 09.04. haben wir Anatomie-Testat in dem alle Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke abgefragt werden...es is grad mal der zweite Ferientag und ich mach mir grad ein bisschen Sorgen wie ich das schaffen soll..lernt man am besten mit nem Atlas und nem Kurzlehrbuch/Taschenbuch? Irgendwelche Tipps?


Am besten fngst du mit den Knochen an. Wenn du die kannst ist es einfacher sich Ansatz und Ursprung der Muskeln zu merken. Wenn du diese weit kannst du dir dann auch meist die Funktion ableiten. 
Ich wrde neue Krperregionen am Anfang immer einmal im Lehrbuch (zb duale Reihe Anatomie) oder im Prometheus (der hat auch viele Informationen zu einzelnen Strukturen) nachlesen. Du willst in der Prfung ja nicht nur auf eine Stelle zeigen und den Namen nennen. Wenn du weitere Erklrungen oder Zusammenhnge oder sogar etwas Klinik mit einbringst, ist das schon sehr gut. Zum Beispiel N. Radialis gefhrdung bei Oberarmschaftfrakturen, so etwas wurde bei uns auch gefragt. Oder den genauen Verlauf des N. Medianus, in den Bchern hast du meist eine gute Zusammenfassung, der steht auf den Karten nicht. Anschliessend wrde ich mich dann auch mit Lernkarten zufrieden geben um einfach nur die Namen der einzelnen Punkte/Strukturen auswendig zu lernen.

----------


## //stefan

Bisschen was zum aufmuntern geflligst...?! Finds klasse!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

DAS ist echt mal sau cool  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

::-dance: 

Auf jeden Fall! Gibts hier im Forum so ne Art Video-Thread... knnte man ja da mal posten. So eine Arbeit gehrt verbreitet...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Nynaeve

Klasse, das wird meine neue Hymne  ::-dance:

----------


## Tiara

> Aah wegen einem Punkt ist doof ja..
> 
> Sagt mal..wie konntet ihr euch diese ganzen Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln etc. merken?
> Am 09.04. haben wir Anatomie-Testat in dem alle Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke abgefragt werden...es is grad mal der zweite Ferientag und ich mach mir grad ein bisschen Sorgen wie ich das schaffen soll..lernt man am besten mit nem Atlas und nem Kurzlehrbuch/Taschenbuch? Irgendwelche Tipps?


Hab auch mit den Sobotta Lernkarten gelernt. Nebenbei dann auch immer das Beilageheft von Sobotta liegen gehabt. Das war ganz praktisch, da es wirklich nur auf die Muskeln begrenzt ist.
Mit dem Atlas hab ich eigentlich relativ wenig gemacht - eher nur zum Veranschaulichen von Schnitt- oder Rntgenbilder, die ganz gerne von manchen Prfern gefragt werden.
Ansonsten: Nicht stressen lassen! Die Zeit sollte locker ausreichen.

----------


## Matzexc1

Bio,Physik und Anatomie

Alle 3 Klausuren vergeigt. :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Die Semesterferien sind gelaufen. Physik ist mittendrin.

----------


## Tiara

Hey matze,

woran lag es denn bei Bio und Physik? Zu wenig Altklausuren gelst oder mit den Skripten gelernt?
Welche Teile musst du in Bio nachmachen?

Frage, weil ich selbst auch zwei Semester in Mr (da studierst du ja, oder?) war und vielleicht zu den einzelnen Klausuren was sagen kann.

----------


## Matzexc1

Zellbio(hier nur 1 Pkt) und Allgemeine Genetik(hier fehlt einer zum Bestehen).

Bei Physik sind mir fast alle Formeln entfallen.

In beiden Fchern ein Dutzend Altklausuren gemacht.

----------


## Tiara

Wenn der Lill (Zellbio) und der ltere Herr (mir ist der Name entfallen (war es Homberg(?), Allg. Genetik) immernoch die Klausur machen, dann unbedingt mit den Skripten lernen! Hab in Zellbio letztes Jahr den Fehler gemacht und fast nur mit einem Biobuch gelernt anstatt mit den Skripten und bin deswegen auch nur ganz knapp durch. Bei uns kamen in beiden Teilen fast aussschlielich Sachen dran, die nur in den Skripten standen.
Wenn du es also noch nicht getan hast, unbedingt die Skripte vom Copyladen holen und durcharbeiten!

Physik am besten alle Formeln rausschreiben und stumpf auswendig lernen. Zwar nervig, aber fhrt zum Erfolg.  :Keks:

----------


## Matzexc1

Danke dir.  :hmmm...:   Du hast mir sehr geholfen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## krisenherd

@Matzexc1
Zu Zellbio kann ich nicht wirklich Tipps geben. Der Teil hats hier einfach in sich und ich habe tatschlich mehr oder weniger geraten und einfach Glck gehabt. Selbst Leute die da echt fit drin waren, haben den Teil teilweise in den Sand gesetzt, also mach dir nichts draus!  :hmmm...: 

Zu Physik:
Ihr habe doch die Ersti-CD bekommen.
Da gibt es unter 1. Semester, Physik einen Ordner der da heit "womit man die Klausuren locker besteht".
Das ist nicht als Scherz gemeint. Da hast du die Aufgaben, die seit Jahren (nur mit anderen Zahlen) immer wieder dran kommen, MIT RECHENWEG stehen. Die Dinger einfach immer wieder rechnen und sich so das Lsungsschema merken, dann sollte die Physikklausur kein Problem darstellen. Ich hab bis heute keine Ahnung von Physik also wirklich gar keine, bin noch nicht einmal sonderlich gut in Mathe, aber habe mit 4 Tagen lernen mit den Dingern fast volle Punktzahl geschrieben!

Allerdings noch eine kurze Anmerkung zu Physik und nein, ich will dir keine Angst machen:
Bei uns und auch bei unserem Folgesemester war es so, dass die Wiederholungsklausur DEUTLICH schwerer war, eben kaum noch Altfragen und man htte doch irgendwas verstehen mssen.
Ich persnlich wrde die Klausur daher schieben und im dritten Semester schreiben, also die regulre Klausur von den nchsten Erstis mitschreiben. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...  :hmmm...: 

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und an Physik und Bio wirst du hier sicherlich nicht scheiter!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Feadz

Kann mir jemand bitte verraten wie schwer Neuroanatomie im Verhltnis zur Anatomie des Abdomens ist.
Was ist schwerer, was erfordert mehr Zeitaufwand? 

Danke!

----------


## still-waiting?

Da wrd ich doch glatt mal sagen Neuroanatomie.
Die ganzen Verlufe der Hirnnerven, was im Schnittbild wo liegt etc. Ich denk mal es kommt schon ein bisschen auf die persnliche Neigung an, aber Neuro ist auf jeden Fall mehr Stoff.

----------


## Gesocks

Dann kommt es aber zustzlich darauf an, was alles zur Neuroanatomie zhlt. Hirnnervenverlufe sind bei uns Kopftestatgebiet.

----------


## Sticks

> Kann mir jemand bitte verraten wie schwer Neuroanatomie im Verhltnis zur Anatomie des Abdomens ist.
> Was ist schwerer, was erfordert mehr Zeitaufwand? 
> 
> Danke!




Neuro!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Schau doch einfach Anzahl von Seiten in Prometheus o. an. Neuroanatomie = viel viel mehr. Vor allem etwas eintnig. (man wusste ja schon eigentlich vorher was Leber so macht und wo sie ist, und dass es Magen, Dnndarm und zeugs gibt. Also mindestens groben bersicht hatte man. Dazu hat man dann halt die Blutversorgung/ genaue Lage gelernt und gut wars. 

 ber Neuroanatomie und Locus coeruleus und entorhinaler Kortex hrt man dann doch zum ersten Mal in der Vorlesung. Es ist dann auch sehr... nicht eintnig, sondern irgendwie... hnlich. Nur irgendwelche beige Schnittbilder mit komischen langen Namen. (Also ich fand Neuroanatomie superspannend) also doch eintnig und insofern echt schwer zu lernen. Es hngt auch ab wie grndlich ihr es in der Anatomie macht, also wie viel von funktionaler Anatomie msst ihr da wissen, da es auch groe berschneidungen mit Physio gibt.

----------


## Frisko

Bei uns fing die Neurovorlesung mit den Worten an: "Jetzt ein Thema, welches fr viele von Ihnen lebenslang unklar bleiben drfte..." 
Ich war dann auch nicht mehr da.

----------


## Sticks

Wir hatten zum Glck die ganzen Neurophysiologischen Themen wie Zentrale und Spinale Motorik in der Physiologie schon, ich hoffe das hilft einwenig fr den zweiten Neuroanatomieteil.

----------


## Feadz

Danke fr die vielen Antworten.
Ich studier in Bukarest und durfte an der Antomieprfung ber Abdomen + Reproduktive System nicht teilnehmen, und muss somit alle beiden Prfungen innerhalb eines Semesters lernen.
Ich fokussiere mich also auf Neuro und wiederhole einfach das gelernte von letztem Semester  :Smilie:

----------


## Sticks

was hast du denn sonst noch so das Semester zu tun, dass sollte sonst auch beides in einem zu machen sein.

----------


## sun.flower

> Bei uns fing die Neurovorlesung mit den Worten an: "Jetzt ein Thema, welches fr viele von Ihnen lebenslang unklar bleiben drfte..." 
> Ich war dann auch nicht mehr da.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Kommt mir bekannt vor....  :hmmm...:

----------


## maxz

Grad ich mal diesen Thread wieder aus..

Kennt ihr dass, wenn ihr alles gelernt habt und eigentlich alles knnt, aber dann das Testat verhaut, weil euch ne Fragestellung verwirrt oder ihr ne Denkblockade habt und so? ..

----------


## pefan

ja - geht mir fters in mndlichen prfungen so. aber man kann das immer gut charmant berbrcken. ;)

schriftlich, eher weniger.

----------


## nie

Ahhhh!! ich muss mich mal kurz aufregen! Dass die Uni Stundenplne fr berbewertet hlt, hab ich mittlerweile eingesehen. Also suche ich mir aus tausend Terminplnen eben meine Kurse selbst zusammen. Aber es ist schlielich auch noch zuviel verlangt, dass weniger als 2 Wochen vor Semesterbeginn alle Termine und Gruppeneinteilungen bekannt sind. Einzige Erkenntnis aus den bisherigen Terminen und Gruppen: zwei meiner Kurse berschneiden sich. Kommentar der Verantwortlichen: "mmh, das ist bld. dann mssen sie sich eben ein Wahlfach suchen, dass besser passt." Kommentar der Wahlfachleute: "mmh, das ist bld, aber die Wahlfachlisten sind geschlossen. Sie knnen hchstens ihr Fach absagen und nchstes Semester machen oder sie fragen mal ganz nett beim Wahlfachleiter, ob sie noch in ein anderen Fach unterkommen." berraschenderweise ist alles halbwegs interessant bereits voll... 

Ich liebe die Uni -.- :Wand:  :keule:

----------


## Kandra

Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Biochemie, so ein drecks Fach echt...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

so ein hohles gewusel an der uni, knnte platzen!!! keiner wei was der andere macht und wenn unsere semstersprecherin es heute nicht schafft/geschafft hat die Anatomen zu berzeugen 12 leute in eine andere gruppe zu schleusen ist das wahlpflicht flten  :Oh nee...: (( fngt echt schon ganz toll an  :Oh nee...: (( ich will jetzt schon nur noch heulen *waaaaaahhhhh*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> so ein hohles gewusel an der uni, knnte platzen!!! keiner wei was der andere macht und wenn unsere semstersprecherin es heute nicht schafft/geschafft hat die Anatomen zu berzeugen 12 leute in eine andere gruppe zu schleusen ist das wahlpflicht flten (( fngt echt schon ganz toll an (( ich will jetzt schon nur noch heulen *waaaaaahhhhh*


Es mssten sich halt ein paar bereit erklren von A nach B zu wechseln..aber das ist ja scheinbar zu viel verlangt...oh mann..

----------


## nie

-----

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> so ein hohles gewusel an der uni, knnte platzen!!! keiner wei was der andere macht und wenn unsere semstersprecherin es heute nicht schafft/geschafft hat die Anatomen zu berzeugen 12 leute in eine andere gruppe zu schleusen ist das wahlpflicht flten (( fngt echt schon ganz toll an (( ich will jetzt schon nur noch heulen *waaaaaahhhhh*


Behalt mal deine Nerven! Wenn das bei dir jetzt schon so anfngt...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Heute war mal ein Chaos Tag...

8uhr Uni, Biochemie, wo Praktikum und Seminar ist wei ich immer noch nicht, aber dass der Prof sauer ist, weil 50% bei der online anmeldung ihr Foto nicht mir der matrikelnr benannt haben und das sei ja jedes Semester so. Der Hinweis stand im Kleingedruckte dadrunter, in Schriftgre 4, dass kann man ja nicht gro und/fett schreiben.
Ne Liste mit Name und Matrikelnummer gibt es auch, trotzdem  mssen wir alle beim ersten Semianar den Chemie Schein vorlegen, die Chemiker knnen den wohl nicht die Nummern von den Bestehern schicken...

9Uhr ne Stunde (vergebens auf den Histo Prof gewarten)
10Uhr ne Stunde an gestanden um mich persnlic fr Physik anzumelden, war nicht mehr als Studenten Ausweis und Perso zeigen und Skript abholen. Morgen ist dann um 17.30 fr alle die Einfhrung ins Praktikum, wer nicht pnktlich ist, darf nich mehr rein und wer nicht da ist wird  nicht zugelassen.  Aber einem dabei das Skript aus zuteilen um uns den Mll heute zusparen ging nicht...
Naja auf meine online Anmeldung kam ja auch noch mal ne Besttigungmail, wo dann noch mal ber einen Link meine Online Anmeldung besttigen musste. Die armen Seelen die das bersehen haben drfen jetzt um nen Platz zittern *kotz*
Der Beginn der Einfhrung ist brigens 18.30. Solange brauchen die nmlich um die Anwesendheit zukontrollieren, deshalb sollen wir Perso und Studentenausweis mit bringen... (Warum hab ich heute ne Stunde angestanden???!!!)

11Uhr ne Stunde bei der Fachschaft fr Skripte und ne Histo CD angestanden, die CD ist aber noch nicht da. Naja wenigstens hab ich Karten fr den Mediball bekommen...

12-14Uhr Pause in der Mensa

14-15.30 Wahlfach Einfhrung in die Rechtspsychologie, wenigstens das ist gut

----------


## Erdbeermond

Klingt ja traumhaft..... Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das bei uns am Donnerstag gestaltet.

----------


## Kandra

Ach...wir drfen am Montag um 07:30 Uhr (!) im Audimax zur Physikeinfhrung antanzen, die geht bis 09:30. Dann haben wir von 11 bis 13 Uhr Physiologie-Praktikumsvorsprechung und weils grad so schn ist von 16:30 bis 19:30 Uhr (!) noch gleich das erste Physikpraktikum, sprich ich darf das letzte freie Wochenende auch noch damit verbringen, mich dafr vorzubereiten. Da freut man sich richtig auf die Uni  :Smilie: 

Morgen Biochemie-Klausur, muss bestanden werden um im August das Physikum mitschreiben zu drfen. Im Sommersemester gibts nmlich keine Wiederholungsklausur. Aber blo kein Druck...

----------


## altalena

> 11Uhr ne Stunde bei der Fachschaft fr Skripte und ne Histo CD angestanden, die CD ist aber noch nicht da.


Haha, du darfst auch auf keinen Fall davon ausgehen, dass die diese Woche noch kommt (nchste bestimmt auch nicht  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## batinkova

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
weiss jemand zufllig, wo der persnliche Lernplanner hin ist? Ich wollte mir jetzt einen erstellen hier, finde ihn leider nicht mehr und vor paar Monaten ging das....hmmmmm  :grrrr....:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Hallo Ihr lieben, 
> weiss jemand zufllig, wo der persnliche Lernplanner hin ist? Ich wollte mir jetzt einen erstellen hier, finde ihn leider nicht mehr und vor paar Monaten ging das....hmmmmm


Den gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr. Finde ich auch sehr schade ...

----------


## batinkova

Das ist wirklich sehr schade :grrrr....: Er war Super!Ich werde bei medi learn anrufen und fragen,warum es den nicht mehr gibt und ob wir ihn vielleicht nochmal zur Verfgung gestellt bekommen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nehmt doch sonst den normalen 30 Tage Lernplan

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bei uns ging letzte Woche schon alles durcheinander  :grrrr....:  Aber unsere Semestersprecherin konnte den Karren fr viele aus dem Dreck ziehen, zum Glck!

----------


## bugger

Histo ist so ein Scheifach... Rot... berall rot...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Histo ist so ein Scheifach... Rot... berall rot...


GENAU DAS hab ich auch gesagt  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber, es ist machbar. Kauf dir ein cooles "Bilderbuch". Ich hatte den Taschenatlas von Wolfgang Khnel aus dem Thiemeverlag.

----------


## bugger

Das schlimme ist, ich habe keinen Zugang dazu, wie ich das lernen soll... Ich kann das aktuell behandelte Kapitel im Welsch quasi Wort fr Wort auswendig, aber trotzdem ist mir noch nicht klar, wie man das alles sehen kann... Und die Seminare sind so gestaltet, dass wir malen mssen (Kunst eine straighte 4- in der Schule) und er nebenher redet, und man, wenn man malt, nicht zuhren kann und die Seminare mir auch nix bringen... 
Es kotzt mich so an... Naja bei uns kann man zwar nur wegen Histo-Testat nicht durchfallen, wre also halb so wild, aber das kann ja nicht der Anspruch sein...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Keine Panik, ich hab auch nichts gesehen und sehr viele andere auch nicht.

Vielleicht hilft dir der Link hier weiter:

http://www.mikroskopie-uds.de/
und hierzu dann einen Bildatlas um die Dinge erkennen zu lernen.

Glaub mir, ich verfalle auch schnell unntig in Panik, aber manchmal hat man so Tage, da knnte man echt nur *waaaaaaahhhh* schreien  :Grinnnss!:  (ging mir am Donnerstag so  :grrrr....: ) Ich muss auch noch lernen, einfach mal alles lockerer zu sehen.

----------


## bugger

War ja am Anfang beim Prppen bei mir auch so, und am Ende lief es ausgezeichnet  :Smilie:  Nur ist Histo nicht mal mit viel Motivation auch nur im Ansatz spannend  :Frown: 

Danke fr die Hilfe und die aufmunternden Worte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich schtze, das wird uns immer und immer wieder so gehen. Wir sollen es ja lernen und nicht knnen  :hmmm...:  Also, viel Glck!!

Wir haben letzte Woche alle Panik wegen Wahlpflicht geschoben, weil wir es beinahe nicht htten machen knnen. Schwachsinn war es mal wieder, aber hei, man lernt halt immer wieder neu dazu  :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

Dafr sind bei uns zum Glck zwei Wochen pro Semester einheitlich freigehalten^^ Organisatorisch kann man unsere Uni echt nur loben.

Was fr ein Wahlfach denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wow, das ist echt super bei euch  :Grinnnss!: 

Man muss ein Wahlfach belegt haben bis zum Physikum. Ist halt unterschiedlich, was man machen kann, bei uns gibt es Tropenmedizin, Sportmedizin, Alpinmedizin (oder so), .... Oder halt Prvention, ...

----------


## bugger

Wir haben eine riesige Auswahl, von Kardio ber Neuro, Plastische, Gyn, Pd, Forschung, Onko (standen glaube ich 14 Fcher zur Wahl) alles dabei, wir mssen bis zum Physikum drei dieser Fcher ausprobieren (die haben wir schon gewhlt und bekommen, ich mache Kardiologie, Neurowissenschaften und Forschung) bevor wir uns dann in der Klinik auf ein Fach bis zum Ende des Studiums festlegen, eigentlich ziemlich cool, starker Wissenschaftsbezug, mit dem Sinn, dass wir gut eine passende Dr.-Arbeit  finden und mit Forschung vertraut gemacht werden. Auerdem mssen wir am Ende des Studiums eine Art Masterarbeit in unserem Wahlfach schreiben.

Welches hast du denn bei euch gewhlt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Zu Histo...am Anfang hab ich auch nie etwas gesehen, irgendwann gings dann. Auf dieser Seite kann man sich ganz gut Prparate ansehen, da werden auch einzelne Strukturen aufgezeigt.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Nehmt doch sonst den normalen 30 Tage Lernplan


Ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu wenig Zeit und gerade der Plan fr die letzten Tage vor dem Physikum ist schon krass. Aber dann mache ich mir eben einen eigenen ...

----------


## bugger

Hab den empfohlenen Atlas mal probiert, vielen Dank, absolut genial, nutzt anscheinend keiner, eines der wenigen Histo-Bcher, die noch in der Bib stehen, ein echter Geheimtipp  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

Welchen denn??

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu wenig Zeit und gerade der Plan fr die letzten Tage vor dem Physikum ist schon krass. Aber dann mache ich mir eben einen eigenen ...


Der 30 Tage Plan ist totaler Rotz.

Laut dem soll man im Prinzip ZWEI Skripte pro Tag durcharbeiten.
Selbst wenn man das alles schonmal gehrt hat ...

Die Skriptgren schwanken zwischen 30 und 70 Seiten.
Der Plan nimmt darauf aber keine Rcksicht.

Drfte wohl aber ein bisschen malos bertrieben sein davon auszugehen, dass man an einem Tag mal eben dann 150 Seiten lesen und das dort gelesene auch wirklich nochmal aktiv konsolidieren kann.


Am geilsten sind ja die Tage vor dem Physikum: 3 bis 4 Skripte an einem Tag.
Und dann an den Tagen direkt vor dem Examen sogar bis zu 9 Skripte pro Tag.
Diese Skripte dann an den Tagen entsprechen irgendwas um die 250 Seiten.


Kann sich ja gerne mal jemand melden, der das gemacht und geschafft hat und dabei auch einen Lerneffekt versprt hat.

----------


## ][truba][

Hab mir nen eigenen Plan gemacht. Hatte allerdings auch mehr als 30 Tage Zeit.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also ich hab nach dem Plan gelernt... zum Wiederholen bin ich nicht mehr gekommen, habe aber in der tat ein heft pro tag gemacht, und dann gekreuzt (hab aber auch mehr gekreuzt als vorgesehen mit Schwarze Reihe). Ich hab die hefte auch dann supergrndlich vom ersten Mal gelernt, weil ich wusste dass ich es nicht mehr wiederholen werde und hab dann noch Zusammenfassungen von den Heften geschrieben. (Hat auch was gebracht, weil die Inhalte wiederholen sich schon oft (ZB Hirnnerven werden bei ZNS und Kopfhals erklrt, NADH bei Atmungskette und noch was...und manchmal labern sich schon ewigkeit drumherum. )
Die Zusammenfassungen habe ich dann in den letzten Paar tage vorm Physikum kurz wiederholt. 

Also schn war die Zeit nicht, aber ich hatte dann eine sehr starke 2 am Ende (und ich habe es auch in weniger als die vorgesehen 45 Tage durchgezogen, also ohne freie Tage - mit freien Tagen htte ich auch evtl am Ende mehr Energie gehabt und entsprechend auch ne 1 geschafft), und ich fand den Plan eigentlich gut gemacht und ich htte rckwirkend nichts anders gemacht. Nur vielleicht frher anfangen. XD

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Ich musste den 30-Tage-Lernplan auf 21 Tage runterkrzen und hab trotzdem bestanden. Nicht glorreich, aber immerhin ne drei. So schlecht ist der Plan nicht, man muss halt schnell lesen knnen. Hab aber auch keinerlei Notizen o dazu gemacht, nur gelesen, gelesen, gelesen. Dann schafft man auch locker drei Skripte am Tag.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Physik war doch schon als Kind scheie...

Jeden Woche haben wir dieses murks Praktikum, die Vorbereitung auf das Antestet bertrifft regelmig die 10h Marke, ungefhr Doppel soviel wie ich in Histo investiere.

Wir mssen da Formeln herleiten und ableitet (ganz toll wenn man ne mathe niete is) und ich versteh meistens noch nicht mal die Aufgabenstellung *heul*

----------


## Kandra

Oh, das hrt sich fast so toll an wie bei uns ^^ 
Das 4. Semester ist laut Fachschaftsemail wieder ein recht chilliges, ich muss zugeben, ich merke davon nix. Das Wochenende geht fr die Vorbereitung fr das Physikpraktikum am Montag drauf und unter der Woche mssen wir fast tglich fr den nchsten Tag irgendein beknacktes Referat oder eine Prsentation eines Physiopraktikums-Versuchs vorbereiten. Und dann kommt unser Anatomie-Prof daher, redet was von 4-6 Monaten Vorbereitungszeit frs Physikum, 6h lernen, 2h kreuzen und wer das nicht bringt soll bitteschn im Frhjahr schreiben, da er ja Platz 5 in der Rangliste werden will. Ja ne, is klar. Ich war jetzt jeden Tag von sptestens 8 Uhr (Montag 7:30 Uhr dank den Physikern) bis mindestens 18 Uhr an der Uni (Freitag nur bis 17 Uhr), und war wirklich voll beschftigt mit dem ganz normalen Semesterkrams. Wann man sich da frs Physikum vorbereiten soll ist mir ein Rtsel.

----------


## lio

> Jeden Woche haben wir dieses murks Praktikum, die Vorbereitung auf das Antestet bertrifft regelmig die 10h Marke, ungefhr Doppel soviel wie ich in Histo investiere.
> 
> Wir mssen da Formeln herleiten und ableitet (ganz toll wenn man ne mathe niete is) und ich versteh meistens noch nicht mal die Aufgabenstellung *heul*


Ohje, das Bonner Physikpraktikum ist wirklich die Hlle. Habt ihr schon das erste Protokoll zurckbekommen? 
Der Lernaufwand hat sowieso keinen Einfluss auf's Ergebnis (wir hatten Leute, die bei der Abfrage nicht wussten, dass Widerstand in Ohm gemessen und trotzdem acht Punkte bekommen haben), also reduzier den Aufwand auf ein Minimum und schreib die Altprotokolle ab. Bei uns ist niemand an der Klausurzulassung gescheitert, auch wenn wir zwischenzeitlich alle damit gerechnet hatten ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Anatomie wr so geil, wenn die doofen Testate nicht wren ._.

----------


## Nynaeve

Gibt's eigentlich jemanden, der das Studium gepackt hat, ohne an den Wochenenden was dafuer zu tun?
Ich habe jetzt die ersten drei Wochen rum und haenge meinen Kommilitonen schon meilenweit hinterher.
Mein Semesterziel habe ich gerade auf ''Bitte, bitte lass mich wenigstens EIN Fach bestehen'' heruntergeschraubt ^^

----------


## davo

> Mein Semesterziel habe ich gerade auf ''Bitte, bitte lass mich wenigstens EIN Fach bestehen'' heruntergeschraubt ^^


In Zusammenhang mit deiner Signatur durchaus amsant... sorry, der musste sein  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Naja, woher weit du dass du deinen Mitstudenten so stark hinterherhinkst? Oft schneiden am Ende doch die besser ab die sich immer Sorgen gemacht haben als die die dachten dass das eh alles ganz locker gehen wird...

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hm, also ich lerne vor allem am wochenenden. an werktagen dann eigentlich fast nie... (also ausser uni) da kommt der abend doch zu kurz. XD

----------


## Sticks

> Gibt's eigentlich jemanden, der das Studium gepackt hat, ohne an den Wochenenden was dafuer zu tun?
> Ich habe jetzt die ersten drei Wochen rum und haenge meinen Kommilitonen schon meilenweit hinterher.
> Mein Semesterziel habe ich gerade auf ''Bitte, bitte lass mich wenigstens EIN Fach bestehen'' heruntergeschraubt ^^


Das klingt nach einer gesunden Einstellung. Du musst nur schauen das du trotz dem Gedanken nicht alle Fcher auf einmal zu schaffen, es trotzdem bis zur Klausur versuchst. Ich bin im ersten Semester auch davon ausgegangen einige der Klausuren zweimal zu sehen, und hab sie trotzdem alle beim ersten Anlauf bestanden. Zwischendurch wollte ich auch das ein oder andere Fach vernachlssigen, aber zum Glck habe ich es nicht gemacht.
Versuche immer am Ball zu bleiben. Wenn du noch so kurz an der Uni bist musst du auch erst testen wie der Hase luft.

Es gibt auch viele die das sehr locker nehmen und nicht viel schaffen, oder die sich zwar Sorgen machen aber trotzdem nicht lernen. Einwenig Respekt und Sorge kann schon ganz ok sein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab letztes Semester auch immer nur vor den Klausuren gelernt...wie schlau das jetzt war, sei mal dahin gestellt.

----------


## freak1

> Ohje, das Bonner Physikpraktikum ist wirklich die Hlle. Habt ihr schon das erste Protokoll zurckbekommen?


In Bochum ist dafr das Chemie-Praktikum im ersten die Hlle auf Erden, wie in Bonn Physik offenbar... Physik bei uns ist dafr Altfragen der letzten 3 oder 4 Jahre Physikum mit gleichen Antworten (und Buchstabenfolge bei den Antworten)... Lcherlich  :Big Grin:  Htte sofort gegen ein Physik-Praktikum mit Ableiten und wirklichem Hintergrundwissen getauscht. *vom Physik-LK trum*

----------


## nie

-----

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Gibt's eigentlich jemanden, der das Studium gepackt hat, ohne an den Wochenenden was dafuer zu tun?
> Ich habe jetzt die ersten drei Wochen rum und haenge meinen Kommilitonen schon meilenweit hinterher.
> Mein Semesterziel habe ich gerade auf ''Bitte, bitte lass mich wenigstens EIN Fach bestehen'' heruntergeschraubt ^^


Kleiner Tip: Vergleich dich nicht mit anderen, es wird immer super schlaue geben, die sich das alles einmal durchlesen und dann knnen. Jeder ist da anders. Die einen lernen jeden Fitzel, die anderen nur die Fakten, weil sie es sonst zeitlich nicht schaffen (ich schliee mich da mal ein). Ich habe jeden Samstag lernfrei und an Sonntagen lerne ich erst ab Abends wieder (kann am Abend eh am besten lernen).
Und es ist normal, dass du dich von allem berrannt fhlst - ging mir im ersten nicht anders und selbst jetzt im zweiten ist das die erste Woche so gewesen. Lern regelmig, aber auch so, dass du noch ein Leben hast. Freunde, Familie, Freund, Hobbys sollte noch vereinbar sein.

Mein Semesterziel war es auch im ersten von den 5 Klausuren wenigstens 2 zu bestehen und ich hab alles auf Anhieb gepackt, zwar nicht immer gut, aber das ist mir latte, Hauptsache bestanden  :hmmm...:  Gerade im ersten finde ich muss man erstmal seinen eigenen Stil finden - ich suche teils jetzt noch  :Grinnnss!: 
Und merk dir eins, mal wo durchzufallen ist kein Beinbruch  :hmmm...:  Ereilt vermutlich fast jeden mal.

----------


## Nynaeve

Danke fuer so viel Zuspruch  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin ja auch selber schuld, die erste Vorlesungswoche habe ich verpennt und dann einfach den Anschluss verloren.
Jetzt habe ich einen ganzen Ringordner voller ungelesener Skripte, die schon besprochen wurden und da alles aufeinander aufbaut, verstehe ich nur noch Bahnhof. Mein Plan ist jetzt, nach und nach alles aufzuarbeiten bis ich irgendwann naechsten Monat wieder in etwa auf dem aktuellen Stand bin.

Bei uns ist es relativ leicht, zu testen, auf welchem Wissensstand man selber gerade ist und wo die anderen stehen, da in den Vorlesungen in den ersten 10 Minuten eine Wiederholung inkl. MC-Aufgaben gemacht wird und man bei der Abstimmung sehen kann, dass z.B. 85% richtig lagen und man selbst im schlimmsten Fall keine der Fragen mit Sicherheit beantworten konnte :p

----------


## Qin

> Danke fuer so viel Zuspruch 
> Ich bin ja auch selber schuld, die erste Vorlesungswoche habe ich verpennt und dann einfach den Anschluss verloren.
> Jetzt habe ich einen ganzen Ringordner voller ungelesener Skripte, die schon besprochen wurden und da alles aufeinander aufbaut, verstehe ich nur noch Bahnhof. Mein Plan ist jetzt, nach und nach alles aufzuarbeiten bis ich irgendwann naechsten Monat wieder in etwa auf dem aktuellen Stand bin.
> 
> Bei uns ist es relativ leicht, zu testen, auf welchem Wissensstand man selber gerade ist und wo die anderen stehen, da in den Vorlesungen in den ersten 10 Minuten eine Wiederholung inkl. MC-Aufgaben gemacht wird und man bei der Abstimmung sehen kann, dass z.B. 85% richtig lagen und man selbst im schlimmsten Fall keine der Fragen mit Sicherheit beantworten konnte :p


Einfach nicht mit den anderen vergleichen. Lern so wie es dir am besten passt. Egal wie schwer das fllt, ignorier, was die anderen angeblich oder tatschlich schon alles draufhaben. Ich lern zB am besten unter Druck und das ist nun mal unmittelbar vor den Klausuren ;) 
Auerdem haben die meisten deiner Kommilitonen auch keine Kinder zu versorgen wie du (geh ich jetzt mal von aus :p). Blo nicht den Kopf hngen lassen, schaffst du schon ;)

----------


## maniac89

Ehrlich gesagt find ichs ineffizient, sich diese ganzen VL-Skripte reinzukloppen. Vorallem bei Physik und Chemie. Davon ist doch meist nur ein Bruchteil relevant fr die Klausur (hab ich an zwei Unis so erlebt..). Ich wrde mich immer auf die Praktikumsunterlagen konzentrieren. Grade, wenn man so wie du noch andere Verpflichtungen neben dem Studium hat, muss man mit seiner Lernzeit haushalten.
Und davon abgesehen oute ich mich mal: Ich war in diesem kompletten Studium noch in keiner einzigen Vorlesung und hab mich auch um die Unterlagen dazu wenig geschert.  :Big Grin:  Wrde trotzdem nicht von mir behaupten, Schmalspurstudent zu sein.

----------


## Avicennaa

Ich kann keine C-Atome mehr sehen. Und dann noch diese ganzen Enzyme, die hasse ich auch alle! Biochemie... Da lernt man Tag fr Tag... und am Ende, was kommt dabei raus? Das man die Hlfte aller Prozesse eh schon wieder vergessen hat.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Ohje, das Bonner Physikpraktikum ist wirklich die Hlle. Habt ihr schon das erste Protokoll zurckbekommen? 
> Der Lernaufwand hat sowieso keinen Einfluss auf's Ergebnis (wir hatten Leute, die bei der Abfrage nicht wussten, dass Widerstand in Ohm gemessen und trotzdem acht Punkte bekommen haben), also reduzier den Aufwand auf ein Minimum und schreib die Altprotokolle ab. Bei uns ist niemand an der Klausurzulassung gescheitert, auch wenn wir zwischenzeitlich alle damit gerechnet hatten ^^



Ne ich bekomme meins Dienstag, mal sehen, das nchste hab ich auch schon fertig abgeschrieben, bis auf die eine Aufgabe die gendert wrde *kotz*

----------


## Zaphir

Boah Physik ist ja dermaen unschn. Ich versteh halt berhaupt nichts und schaff gerad so die Protokolle zusammen zu kritzeln. Frage mich, wie das mit der Klausur werden soll...irgendwelche Tipps? Ich bin so froh wenn das vorbei ist, dann mache ich um einige male lieber Biochemie. 
Ich kann Fehlerrechnungen nicht mehr sehen!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Altklausuren! Die Aufgaben wiederholen sich, oder zumindest die Inhalte. Whrend der Klausur kann man doch das Skript benutzen. Da wird beim Fehlerrechnung immer genau dasselbe gefragt. (man muss auch nichts herleiten, sondern die zahlen in die vereinfachte formel reinstecken ;) )

----------


## Avicennaa

> Boah Physik ist ja dermaen unschn. Ich versteh halt berhaupt nichts und schaff gerad so die Protokolle zusammen zu kritzeln. Frage mich, wie das mit der Klausur werden soll...irgendwelche Tipps? Ich bin so froh wenn das vorbei ist, dann mache ich um einige male lieber Biochemie. 
> Ich kann Fehlerrechnungen nicht mehr sehen!


Ja, da gib ich dir wohl Recht. Biochemie ist um einiges mehr als Physik, aber man hat wenigstens noch das Gefhl, etwas sinnvolles fr den spteren Beruf zu lernen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mein Motto in Physik war "Nix gerafft und doch geschafft", war in Gttingen aber auch echt eine nette Klausur, mit ich schtze mal 80 Prozent Altfragen.

Ihr macht das schon in Bonn!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

Wieso haben immer nur die nutzlosen Veranstaltungen (Psycho- und Anaseminar, BC-Praktikum) Anwesenheitspflicht?-.- Aber hey, die hheren Semester haben nicht zu viel versprochen, das 2. Semester ist recht entspannt bis jetzt!  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber sowas klingt fr mich immer noch sinnvoller, als unser tolles Praktikum Berufsfelderkundung oder unser lernportfolio - natrlich beides mit Anwesenheitspflicht....

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

mit motivieren die EKM-Kurse aber immer  :Grinnnss!:  Sind bei uns auch Anwesenheitspflicht, haben aber die Hlfte der Veranstaltungen auch um und die nchste erst Ende Mai

----------


## Erdbeermond

EKM ist was genau? 

Ich bin ja schon froh:

Nach heute hab ich hinter mir:
20% berufsfelderkundung 
30% physikpraktikum
20% Biopraktikum

Leider fehlt noch die komplette Chemie....

----------


## Muriel

Einfhrung in die klinische Medizin. Bei uns damals der grte Schwachsinn nach BFE.

----------


## nie

-----

----------


## mathematicus

> Aber sowas klingt fr mich immer noch sinnvoller, als unser tolles Praktikum Berufsfelderkundung oder unser lernportfolio - natrlich beides mit Anwesenheitspflicht....


Berufsfelderkundung fand ich im 1. Semester aber schon ganz nett, Einfhrung in die klinische Medizin finde ich auch nicht schlecht. Man wird dann immer dran erinnert, wofr man sich eigentlich durch die anderen Fcher boxt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das Semester dauert noch ne Weile und ich mach mir jetz schon Sorgen wegen dem 3. Semester..geilo  :bhh:

----------


## bugger

EKM POL und BFE ist das sinnloseste, was es in HH gibt... Heute von einer Dozentin wirr mit irgendwelchen Hautkrankheiten bombadiert worden (EKM), ohne Sinn und Verstand, und das alles ist nicht mal prfungsrelevant...

Und ich muss es immer wieder sagen: Histo ist so ein dreckiges, mieses Drecksfach!!!!

----------


## Gesocks

BFE fand ich eigentlich ganz nett. Die Erkundungen waren (bis auf die Psycho-Angelegenheit  :Grinnnss!: ) recht brauchbar und die Seminare tatschlich interessant - lag aber an unserem Dozenten, der Schwerpunkte auf medizinische Versorgung von Migranten legt.
EKM - naja. Die Motivation legt sich, nachdem man das heiersehnte Stethoskop zu Hause ein paar Male in der Hand hatte.

----------


## Nynaeve

Zur groben Orientierung mal ne kurze Frage an diejenigen, die nur unter Druck auf den letzten Druecker fuer eine Klausur lernen; was genau ist bei euch ''erst kurz vor der Pruefung mit Lernen beginnen''?
Eine Woche vorher? Zwei Tage vorher? Die letzte Nacht vorher?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Zur groben Orientierung mal ne kurze Frage an diejenigen, die nur unter Druck auf den letzten Druecker fuer eine Klausur lernen; was genau ist bei euch ''erst kurz vor der Pruefung mit Lernen beginnen''?
> Eine Woche vorher? Zwei Tage vorher? Die letzte Nacht vorher?


Kommt auf das Fach an..fr Physik hab ich am Tag vor der Klausur 6 Stunden lang mit ner Kommilitonin smtliche Altklausuren gekreuzt, die es gab. Das war schon sehr auf den letzten Drcker.
Fr das letzte Anatomie-Testat hab ich ne Woche gelernt und das war zu wenig. Hab also auch recht viel Druck gehabt.. Im ersten Semester hab ich maximal 2 Wochen vor ner Klausur gelernt. Wenn ich dann nur noch ne Woche hatte und noch recht wenig geschafft hab, hab ich mich schon ordentlich unter Druck gesetzt gefhlt.^^

----------


## Nynaeve

Ups, ok... Ich hab jetzt noch knapp ne Woche und verspre noch so gar keinen Druck oder gar Motivation - aber das kommt dann wohl noch, nachdem ich zum ersten Mal durchgefallen bin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Das ist auch fachabhngig. Bei manchen Klausuren reicht es tatschlich 1-2 Tage vorher mal die Altklausuren durchzumachen, bei anderen lernt man 4 Monate und besteht grade so ^^

----------


## CorpusCallosum

> Zur groben Orientierung mal ne kurze Frage an diejenigen, die nur unter Druck auf den letzten Druecker fuer eine Klausur lernen; was genau ist bei euch ''erst kurz vor der Pruefung mit Lernen beginnen''?
> Eine Woche vorher? Zwei Tage vorher? Die letzte Nacht vorher?


Mir fllt es auch nicht sehr leicht, mich fr dieses Fach zu motivieren, aber die 4 Tage bis zur Nachschreibeklausur sind sehr knapp, um die Lcken aufzuholen. Die Angst davor ist das, was mich antreibt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## //stefan

Am Donnerstag hab ich Histo mit 3 Tagen Vorbereitung geschrieben, hatte Glck das genau das gefragt wurde, was ich mir angeguckt hatte sonst wrs sicherlich nicht so glimpflich ausgegangen.

Fr Zellbio haben 4 Wochen grade mal gereicht den ganzen Stoff ein mal richtig gut durchzugehen, aber da htten sicher noch 2 Wochen mehr gut getan (ist hier die Sieb-Kluausr gewesen). Hngt also wirklich vom Stoff ab und ob man ein Faible/Talent fr den Stoff hat...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

20:00 Uhr Sonntagabend, ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch und vor mir ein Berg fr den Prpkurs und fr Histo. Trotz stndiger vorbereitung gelingt es mir einfach nicht stndig up to date zu sein  das geht alles nicht so schnell in meinem Kopf rein 
Bin gerade echt am verzeifeln und denk mir Warum ist jeder besser wie ich?. Mit Freunden schon seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr gemacht, versuch alles wieder einzuholen  unmglich  wie kann man dieses Studium gechillt schaffen, es geht einfach nicht ^^
Die nchsten 3 Monate sind auf jeden Fall schonmal gegessen .. kein Leben mehr, keine Freizeit nur lernen. Und das, haltet euch fest, im 2 Semester 

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> 20:00 Uhr Sonntagabend, ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch und vor mir ein Berg fr den Prpkurs und fr Histo. Trotz stndiger vorbereitung gelingt es mir einfach nicht stndig up to date zu sein  das geht alles nicht so schnell in meinem Kopf rein 
> Bin gerade echt am verzeifeln und denk mir Warum ist jeder besser wie ich?. Mit Freunden schon seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr gemacht, versuch alles wieder einzuholen  unmglich  wie kann man dieses Studium gechillt schaffen, es geht einfach nicht ^^
> Die nchsten 3 Monate sind auf jeden Fall schonmal gegessen .. kein Leben mehr, keine Freizeit nur lernen. Und das, haltet euch fest, im 2 Semester 


An welcher Uni bist du denn?

----------


## Sticks

> 20:00 Uhr Sonntagabend, ich sitze hier am Schreibtisch und vor mir ein Berg fr den Prpkurs und fr Histo. Trotz stndiger vorbereitung gelingt es mir einfach nicht stndig up to date zu sein  das geht alles nicht so schnell in meinem Kopf rein 
> Bin gerade echt am verzeifeln und denk mir Warum ist jeder besser wie ich?. Mit Freunden schon seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr gemacht, versuch alles wieder einzuholen  unmglich  wie kann man dieses Studium gechillt schaffen, es geht einfach nicht ^^
> Die nchsten 3 Monate sind auf jeden Fall schonmal gegessen .. kein Leben mehr, keine Freizeit nur lernen. Und das, haltet euch fest, im 2 Semester 



herrje wie tragisch
willkommen im Studium

ich hatte eine 70 Stunden Woche im zweitem Semester und habe 2,5 Monate keinen Tag frei gemacht. Ja und? Sicher htte weniger auch gereicht, aber so hab ich sicher die Klausuren bestanden. 
Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob du deine Freunde wochenlang nicht siehst solange du hinterher siegreich das Semester abschlieen kannst! Das ist mir wichtiger als nachher Stress zu machen ob ich irgendeine Nachklausur bestehen oder nicht.

Mittlerweile mache ich auch mal nen Tag frei. Hab aus der extremen lernerei auch Nachteile erkannt, aber bestehen ist das aller wichtigste meiner Meinung nach.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gibt halt aber auch Leute, denens nicht egal ist, wenn man kein Leben mehr neben der Uni hat..meine Gte..

----------


## Laelya

> herrje wie tragisch
> willkommen im Studium
> 
> ich hatte eine 70 Stunden Woche im zweitem Semester und habe 2,5 Monate keinen Tag frei gemacht. Ja und? Sicher htte weniger auch gereicht, aber so hab ich sicher die Klausuren bestanden. 
> Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob du deine Freunde wochenlang nicht siehst solange du hinterher siegreich das Semester abschlieen kannst! Das ist mir wichtiger als nachher Stress zu machen ob ich irgendeine Nachklausur bestehen oder nicht.


das sind dann die besten kandidaten fr einen burn out
ehrlich mal, es gibt ein leben neben der uni, auch in der vorklinik....

----------


## Sticks

> das sind dann die besten kandidaten fr einen burn out
> ehrlich mal, es gibt ein leben neben der uni, auch in der vorklinik....


ja das wei ich alles doch. hatte schlielich nach dem zweiten auch drei Monate frei, und war auch dreimal im Urlaub. also natrlich muss man eine gute Mischung finden.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> herrje wie tragisch
> willkommen im Studium
> 
> ich hatte eine 70 Stunden Woche im zweitem Semester und habe 2,5 Monate keinen Tag frei gemacht. Ja und? Sicher htte weniger auch gereicht, aber so hab ich sicher die Klausuren bestanden. 
> Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob du deine Freunde wochenlang nicht siehst solange du hinterher siegreich das Semester abschlieen kannst! Das ist mir wichtiger als nachher Stress zu machen ob ich irgendeine Nachklausur bestehen oder nicht.


Herrje, bin ich froh, dass weder ich noch meine Freunde so denken und leben....
Im Leben hab ich noch keine 70-Stunden-Woche gehabt, weder im 2. Semester noch ne Woche vorm Physikum und wenn meine Freunde sagen wrden, ihnen ist es egal, wenn sie drei Monate keine Kontakte mehr htten, dann wrens nicht meine Freunde.

Immerhin, wenn ich sowas lese, wei ich, woher das Klischee des immerlernenden, sozial inkompetenten Medizinstudenten kommt.

----------


## Sticks

> Herrje, bin ich froh, dass weder ich noch meine Freunde so denken und leben....
> Im Leben hab ich noch keine 70-Stunden-Woche gehabt, weder im 2. Semester noch ne Woche vorm Physikum und wenn meine Freunde sagen wrden, ihnen ist es egal, wenn sie drei Monate keine Kontakte mehr htten, dann wrens nicht meine Freunde.
> 
> Immerhin, wenn ich sowas lese, wei ich, woher das Klischee des immerlernenden, sozial inkompetenten Medizinstudenten kommt.


na aber sozial inkompetent muss doch jetzt bitte nicht auf mich zutreffen. ich hab das alles vollkommen freiwillig gemacht.
so. aber wir sollten das Thema vll wechseln, oder dem letzten Themenersteller zumindest etwas Mut machen.

----------


## Abiturient2010

muss hier aber mal ne lanze brechen fr Sticks, mir kann keiner erzhlen, dass er noch nie zumindest ansatzweise hnlich episoden wie die (zugegebenermaen etwas krasse) geschilderte durchlebt hat. v.a. das halten von kontakten mit leuten aus anderen studiengngen fllt nicht nur mir schwer - auch im gesprch mit kommilitonen kristallisiert sich dieses problem heraus. ohne pauschalisieren zu wollen, hat das berwiegende gros der studierendenschaft einfach VIEL mehr freizeit, was dann letztendlich zu gewissen diskrepanzen fhrt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich glaube an und fr sich ist es jedem seins, wie, ob und wie viel man lernt.

ich sehe das im zweiten Semester alles viel lockerer als im ersten. und ja, es gibt immer bessere, aber man muss sich doch nicht immer mit den besten messen.

----------


## mathematicus

> muss hier aber mal ne lanze brechen fr Sticks, mir kann keiner erzhlen, dass er noch nie zumindest ansatzweise hnlich episoden wie die (zugegebenermaen etwas krasse) geschilderte durchlebt hat. v.a. das halten von kontakten mit leuten aus anderen studiengngen fllt nicht nur mir schwer - auch im gesprch mit kommilitonen kristallisiert sich dieses problem heraus. ohne pauschalisieren zu wollen, hat das berwiegende gros der studierendenschaft einfach VIEL mehr freizeit, was dann letztendlich zu gewissen diskrepanzen fhrt.


viel mehr freizeit? meine zahnifreunde hocken z. zt. jeden tag bis 17 uhr in der uni/-klinik (ok, vom lernaufwand her haben sie 1 fach weniger als ich, dafr aber noch zahnikurse mit anwesenheitspflicht) u haben ab und an samstags tutorien (freiwillig, aber die meisten gehen verstndlicherweise hin), whrend ich bis auf donnerstag nie vor 10 in der uni sein muss und freitags immer frei habe^^ aber ich denke, das hngt auch davon ab, wie die uni die pflichtveranstaltungen legt, bis auf die seminare liegt hier eben alles nachmittags  :Smilie:  und natrlich davon, wie man lernt.. also frher als 1 monat vor ner klausur fange ich nie an, irgendwas zu lernen. man nimmt ja durch die bloe anwesenheit in den pflichtkursen schon einiges mit, bisher bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren  :Smilie:  und ich lebe nicht fr die uni, da schreibe ich lieber mal ne nachklausur bzw mache ein nachtestat, bevor ich meine freunde wochen- bis monatelang nicht sehe. wrde ich nicht aushalten^^

----------


## //stefan

@MediNaddel:

Ist bei mir genause... hab mir im ersten Semester nen mega Kopf gemacht, aufgrund den "Erfahrungen" von hheren Semester und deren teils enormen Lernaufwand. Ich hab mein Ding durchgezogen und freizeittechnisch nur in der Hochphase vor der Klausur zurckstecken mssen. Was spricht gegen 3 Stunden beim Umzug helfen 2 Tage vor der Klausur? Drei Stunden vormittags, bisl Anstrengung (macht den Kopf frei), bisl quatschen und gemeinsam beim Bcker nen Brtchen futtern. 5 andere hatten wegen Lernen abgesagt... auch kein Ding. Muss halt jeder machen wie er will, pauschal alles zu verteufeln ist mM nach nicht angebracht.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Erlangen, 2 Semester ^^

Anatomie is einfach nur scheie. Fast (ich betone FAST) nicht verstehen nur Strukturen auswendig lernen .. da lob ich mir Bio/Chemie/Physik, die sind stink einfach gewesen -.-

----------


## maniac89

Liegt das nicht in der Natur des Faches?

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> muss hier aber mal ne lanze brechen fr Sticks, mir kann keiner erzhlen, dass er noch nie zumindest ansatzweise hnlich episoden wie die (zugegebenermaen etwas krasse) geschilderte durchlebt hat. v.a. das halten von kontakten mit leuten aus anderen studiengngen fllt nicht nur mir schwer - auch im gesprch mit kommilitonen kristallisiert sich dieses problem heraus. ohne pauschalisieren zu wollen, hat das berwiegende gros der studierendenschaft einfach VIEL mehr freizeit, was dann letztendlich zu gewissen diskrepanzen fhrt.


Nein. Nie. 
Ich kann mich an eine Woche kurz vor der Physikumszulassung erinnern, die war heftig...ja...ne Woche. Und vor dem Physikum hab ich natrlich auch viel gelernt, aber ich habs zum Beispiel nie eingesehen, meine Sportart aufzugeben, oder mich gar fr Wochen bei meinen Freunden aus anderen Studiengngen abzuschreiben. 
Wers braucht und wer glcklich damit ist, ist ja ok, aber es geht definitiv auch anders. Eine gesunde "Klappt schon...hat immer schon geklappt"-Einstellung schadet auch dem Medizinstudium nicht.

----------


## Muriel

Hirnkurs zweites Semester,  da war ich so bescheuert. Vllig abgeschottet von allem, mich durch tzenden Prfer wahnsinnig machen lassen und nur noch gelernt. Erfolg: Nichts verstanden, Panik, fnf Kilo abgenommen, Depriphasen ohne Ende, durch die Prfung gefallen. Danach war ich geheilt.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Erlangen, 2 Semester ^^
> 
> Anatomie is einfach nur scheie. Fast (ich betone FAST) nicht verstehen nur Strukturen auswendig lernen .. da lob ich mir Bio/Chemie/Physik, die sind stink einfach gewesen -.-


Okay, ich glaub, seit meiner Zeit hat sich an der Prpkurseinteilung in Erlangen nichts getan: Das erste Testat ist ein bisschen asozial (also, der Stoff), aber ab Situs und Retrositus wird alles besser und viel, viel weniger!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

hab mich an ana inzwischen gewhnt. erkenne einiges (nicht alles), aber wird schon am Montag werden. Testat 2 bei einem netten Prfer - passt  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Okay, ich glaub, seit meiner Zeit hat sich an der Prpkurseinteilung in Erlangen nichts getan: Das erste Testat ist ein bisschen asozial (also, der Stoff), aber ab Situs und Retrositus wird alles besser und viel, viel weniger!


Ja das 1 Testat ist in 2 Wochen genau ab heute und ich bekomm langsam echt Panik. Die meisten Chillen hier und merken sich grundstzlich alles was gesagt wird und ich hingegen vergess immer alles  :Big Grin: 
ein Greul mit meinem Gehirn :O

----------


## MaGr

Es gibt fr mich kein schlimmeres Fach als Anatomie und Histo / Embryo das ist fr mich die Hlle stumpf auswendig zu lernen ich gewhn mich daran nie richtig und es fllt mir irgendwie schwer weil man nur stumpf auswendig lernt ohne das irgendwie mit sinn verknpfen zu knnen.

----------


## mathematicus

Ich frage mich, wieso mir Biochemie mehr Spa macht als Histo ?__? Ich glaube, mit Anatomie werde ich mich nchstes Semester auch nicht anfreunden knnen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Ich dachte ich wrde Anatomie hassen, aber das war, bevor ich Histo hatte, retrospektiv wirkt Ana jetzt auf mich viel netter, mal sehen, was ich da nchstes Semester drber denke, wenn Ana wieder auf dem Plan steht^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich finde ana auch besser als histo. das war echt mein absolutes kotzfach  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdUGtrjU6ZE

Fr alle, die was zum aufbauen brauchen  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bruchte ein paar Daumen fr morgen 11.00 Histo Klausur  :grrrr....:  Die fragen sogar das ganz klein gedruckte in der Renate

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> ich bruchte ein paar Daumen fr morgen 11.00 Histo Klausur  Die fragen sogar das ganz klein gedruckte in der Renate


Hey, viel Erfolg! Du packst das schon! ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich kann Histo einfach nicht mehr sehen!!!! Schreib am Dienstag Histo und hab einfach keinen Bock mehr.... vor allem erkenn ich diese blden EM Bilder nicht und bei offenen Fragen nach dem Motto "Was ist das?" und "Was macht das?" ist das eher suboptimal....und dann noch nchste Wochen 2 Themen Physio und dabei kann ich auch wieder testiert werden....ich fhle mich jetzt schon schlimmer als am Ende des Prpsemesters....so ein Rotz aber auch!!!!

----------


## tsingtao2

Mittwoch Anatomie-Testat und das genau mitten in der Zeit der Bergkirchweih  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Mittwoch Anatomie-Testat und das genau mitten in der Zeit der Bergkirchweih


Na dann  :Big Grin:  kannst du morgen nach bestandenem Testat aufn Berg gehen :Big Grin:

----------


## Joyanne

Das Herz bringt mich um. Sitze seit Stunden vor der Dualen Reihe und brauche gefhlt Jahre, bis ich das, was da steht, zuordnen kann. Auerdem: WER hat sich Wrter ausgedacht wie: "Ostium atrioventriculare dextrum mit der Trikuspidalklappe"? Ich frage mich, wie ich das in irgendeinem Testat der Welt fehlerfrei sagen soll, ohne meine Zunge so sehr zu verknoten, dass das Testat beendet werden muss, weil ich sie nicht wieder auseinanderbekomme...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dem msste ich mich auch mal widmen, aber mir fehlt die Motivation......

Aber mit den Begriffen tu ich mir z.B. Leichter, wenn ich wei, wofr die Worte stehen. Und dann ist es eigentlich fast immer ganz logisch. Ansonsten einfach so oft sagen und schreiben, bis es dir in Fleisch und Blut bergegangen ist.

----------


## mathematicus

Suche: DIE Lernstrategie fr Histo, die nicht "stumpf auswendig lernen" heit. Any ideas?  :Frown:

----------


## Joyanne

> Dem msste ich mich auch mal widmen, aber mir fehlt die Motivation......
> 
> Aber mit den Begriffen tu ich mir z.B. Leichter, wenn ich wei, wofr die Worte stehen. Und dann ist es eigentlich fast immer ganz logisch. Ansonsten einfach so oft sagen und schreiben, bis es dir in Fleisch und Blut bergegangen ist.


Logisch schon, aber manchmal einfach nicht aussprechbar...  :Big Grin:  Aber jetzt hab ichs raus  :Smilie:  OSTIUM ATRIOVENTICULAREEEEEE  :Big Grin: 

@mathematicus: Nein, mir fllt keine Lernstrategie ein... aber vllt versuchst du mal, die Begriffe und Definitionen der Gewebe zu tanzen? ;D

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

das prppen nerv mich zz absolut ab. man steht mit 11 mann um die leiche und zwei oder drei knnen was prppen, der rest steht dumm rum  :grrrr....:

----------


## bugger

Habt ihr grade mit Histo angefangen? Das Fach ist nicht gnzlich scheie, eigentlich nur die Grundgewebearten und die Haut (also Kapitel 3 und ich glaub 16 im Welsch) der Rest geht eigentlich... Ist zwar keine Strategie, aber vielleicht Motivation... Ich hab mir immer Schoki geholt und dann einfach drauflos gelernt, zum Glck sitzt bei mir der Histo-Stoff nach sehr qualvollem reinprgeln, und wenn die Prfung durch ist, gibt es ab 13 Juni so gut wie kein Histo mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> das prppen nerv mich zz absolut ab. man steht mit 11 mann um die leiche und zwei oder drei knnen was prppen, der rest steht dumm rum


Fr solche Flle hab ich immer ein Buch oder Lernkarten dabei, um das sinnlose Rumstehen zu vermeiden. :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

> Habt ihr grade mit Histo angefangen? Das Fach ist nicht gnzlich scheie, eigentlich nur die Grundgewebearten und die Haut (also Kapitel 3 und ich glaub 16 im Welsch) der Rest geht eigentlich... Ist zwar keine Strategie, aber vielleicht Motivation... Ich hab mir immer Schoki geholt und dann einfach drauflos gelernt, zum Glck sitzt bei mir der Histo-Stoff nach sehr qualvollem reinprgeln, und wenn die Prfung durch ist, gibt es ab 13 Juni so gut wie kein Histo mehr


Grundgewebe sind doch mega chillig  :Big Grin:  aber die haben wir schon in einer klausur abgehandelt, jetzt kommen halt nur noch die anderen 17 kapitel im lllmann-rauch-.-^^ ich neige leider dazu, mich mit bc-lernen von histo abzulenken, wenn ich mir mal wieder vorgenommen hab, histo zu machen  :Big Grin:  hoffentlich reicht das kurzlehrbuch einfach aus, sonst hab ich n problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Sind wir wohl unterschiedliche Lerner^^ Ich hasse es diese ganzen Kollagene mir reinzuprgeln, aber z.B. Endokrinum im Welsch ging voll klar, das ist kein Tabellen-Lernen, und damit eigentlich ganz angenehm. Ich neige ehr dazu mit Histo BCh zu verdrngen, wobei BCh in HH mit dem Modellstudiengang ein echtes Kuschelfach geworden ist^^

----------


## daCosta

> Es gibt fr mich kein schlimmeres Fach als Anatomie und Histo / Embryo das ist fr mich die Hlle stumpf auswendig zu lernen ich gewhn mich daran nie richtig und es fllt mir irgendwie schwer weil man nur stumpf auswendig lernt ohne das irgendwie mit sinn verknpfen zu knnen.


Histo ist wiedererkennen von Bildern/Strukturen, immerhin schn bunt  :Grinnnss!: 

Anatomie ist essenziell. Aber es muss ja spannend gemacht werden und darum ist der Stoff sehr detailliert.
Bei der Prfung wird dann meist weniger hei gegessen als gekocht.
Die ganze Klinik baut halt auf der Anatomie auf, jedoch meist nicht (immer) bis ins letzte Detail wie in den Kursen.
Die Bilder im Prometheus sind doch auch schn anzuschauen oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich kann gar nicht ausdrcken wie sehr ich Neurophysiologie hasse!!!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Toll..ich wollt heute den Hals fertiglernen und meine Konzentration is genau heute total im Arsch. -.-

----------


## bugger

Hals ist total ekelig, hab ich mir letztes Semester aus der Dualen Reihe gegeben... Vergiss diese schei Halsdreiecke nicht, die haben sich bei uns in der Prfung SEHR groer Beliebtheit erfreut, und wurden von einigen nicht gelernt, sind damit bse auf die Fresse geflogen, aber Kehlkopf ist am beliebtesten...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Halsdreiecke hab ich schon..Pharynx, Larynx.Schilddrse, Kiemenbgen, Kiemenfurchen und dieser ganze Rotz stehen noch auf dem Programm. Und wenn ich meinem Lernplan folgen will, dann muss ich das heute noch alles schaffen. Hahahah...der war gut..

----------


## bugger

In solchen Fllen bin ich froh keinen Lernplan zu haben^^ Ich lern immer, was mir grad in den Sinn kommt  :Big Grin: 

Pharynx ist echt noch human, nur Larynx echt nervig, besonders die Muskeln...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok, ich hasse den Larynx.

----------


## Erdbeermond

DAS kann ich verstehen  :Smilie: 

Ich bin Grade bei der Pleura angelangt.....

----------


## bugger

> Ok, ich hasse den Larynx.


Darauf eine Zigarette!^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> DAS kann ich verstehen 
> 
> Ich bin Grade bei der Pleura angelangt.....


Och die Pleura is doch kuschlig, richtig s. Im Vergleich zu diesem abscheulichen Larynx!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber im Vergleich zur Pleura kann ich den Larynx zumindest teilweise schon - unser Dozent hatte uns wunderbar mit zwei Studenten die Funktionsweise der Aryknorpel erklrt (und langsam Steig ich da durch - ich kann's mir nur so schlecht merken)

----------


## MaGr

mir hat es richtig geholfen als ich mir ein Larynx Modell gekauft habe so ein Knorpelmodell da hats nicht lange gedauert und ich hab den Larynx verstanden 20 euro oder so genauso wie ein Herzmodell sowas macht die sache einfacher zu lernen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ach eigentlich ist der Larynx gar nicht mal soo tragisch..
Nchsten Dienstag Testat und so langsam kommt die Angst..

----------


## kumar2009

> (...) Viele sind so intelligent, dass sie schon wieder behindert sind, und andere lgen ganz einfach was das bereits Gelernte angeht...  (...)


made my day

----------


## coeur

> Darauf eine Zigarette!^^


Wr soo schn! Aber pnktlich zum Kopf/Hals-Testat, muss ich unbedingt persnlich klinische Bezge herstellen und mir eine eklige Mandelentzndung einfangen.  :was ist das...?: 
Werde mich dann auch mal wieder meinem Freund, dem Larynx widmen. Mal gucken, wie gut das mit Fieber so klappt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medizini1990

Oh Coeur, das ist ja echt passend, da machts doch noch mehr Spa  :Big Grin: . Ich hatte den Prpkurs letztes Semester und habe mit Fieber sogar ein mndliches Testat bestanden  :Big Grin: . Ich glaube ,man ist so voll drauf . ha ha . Gute Besserung!!!

----------


## Kandra

Nachdem die Biochemie-Nachholklausur schon so beschissen war, dachten die Physiologen wohl, sie mssten da heute mal nachziehen -.- Noch dazu bin ich auf eine Fehlinformation im kleinen Silbernagl reingefallen die mich jetzt wohl das Bestehen gekostet hat.

----------


## Miss_H

> Nachdem die Biochemie-Nachholklausur schon so beschissen war, dachten die Physiologen wohl, sie mssten da heute mal nachziehen -.- Noch dazu bin ich auf eine Fehlinformation im kleinen Silbernagl reingefallen die mich jetzt wohl das Bestehen gekostet hat.


War ja wohl mal total anders als die Altklausuren. Und ich dachte ich wre ganz gut vorbereitet. Bei mir hat es wahrscheinlich mit 25 Punkten gereicht, aber falls ich doch zwei Kreuze anders gesetzt habe, dann war's das. So ein Mist. Ich glaube im Sommer sollen nur 400 Leute Physikum machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

> War ja wohl mal total anders als die Altklausuren. Und ich dachte ich wre ganz gut vorbereitet. Bei mir hat es wahrscheinlich mit 25 Punkten gereicht, aber falls ich doch zwei Kreuze anders gesetzt habe, dann war's das. So ein Mist. Ich glaube im Sommer sollen nur 400 Leute Physikum machen


Waschke will halt nur die Elite in seiner Referenzgruppe ;)
Ich fand die Klausur echt ne Frechheit. Da hacken sie pltzlich bis ins kleinste Detail auf irgendwelchen Kanal-Mechanismen rum. In den Altklausuren der letzten Jahre waren da immer maximal 1-2 solche Fragen dabei und heute gefhlt die halbe Klausur..

----------


## Miss_H

> Waschke will halt nur die Elite in seiner Referenzgruppe ;)


Gut, dass ich sowieso nicht zur Referenzgruppe gehre  :Smilie:  Die sollen mich einfach durch lassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> War ja wohl mal total anders als die Altklausuren. Und ich dachte ich wre ganz gut vorbereitet. Bei mir hat es wahrscheinlich mit 25 Punkten gereicht, aber falls ich doch zwei Kreuze anders gesetzt habe, dann war's das. So ein Mist. Ich glaube im Sommer sollen nur 400 Leute Physikum machen


Habt ihr vor dem Physikum noch eine Nachklausur? Wenn man bei uns die Physio-Klausur nmlich nicht besteht, darf man das Physikum netterweise um ein halbes Jahr nach hinten schieben. Und das betrifft auch leider jedes Jahr ca. 20% ...

----------


## Kandra

> Habt ihr vor dem Physikum noch eine Nachklausur? Wenn man bei uns die Physio-Klausur nmlich nicht besteht, darf man das Physikum netterweise um ein halbes Jahr nach hinten schieben. Und das betrifft auch leider jedes Jahr ca. 20% ...


Einmal drfen wir noch ran, Mitte Juli ist die Nachholklausur, noch ist nix verloren. Aber es ist halt zustzlicher Stress, den man eigentlich nicht braucht und im schlimmsten Fall reisst man sich jetzt nen Monat umsonst den Arsch frs Physikum auf..

----------


## Sticks

> Habt ihr vor dem Physikum noch eine Nachklausur? Wenn man bei uns die Physio-Klausur nmlich nicht besteht, darf man das Physikum netterweise um ein halbes Jahr nach hinten schieben. Und das betrifft auch leider jedes Jahr ca. 20% ...


Bei uns schreiben wir im vierten die dritte Biochemie Klausur die bis Juli wiederholt werden kann, da sie "ausserplanmssig" und "nicht ntig" wre. 

Aber dazu kommt Neuroanatomie. Angeblich darf man diese regulre Klausur nur einmal pro Semester schreiben, also wre die Nachklausur nach dem Physikum. Folglich keine Zulassung. Aber es gibt bei uns die Regelung, dass wenn einem nur ein Schein fehlt, man in eine mndliche Nachprfung darf. In der Vergangenheit haben aber zum Teil die Physiologen und Biochemiker von dieser "freiwilligen Regel" abgesehen, und die Studenten mussten das Physikum wirklich verschieben mssen.

----------


## bugger

Noch drei Tage bis zur groen Klausur ber das ganze bisherige Semester und irgendwie kann ich mich nicht zum Lernen motivieren...

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr alles irgendwie gelernt habt, nicht wisst, was ihr noch produktiv lernen knnt, und trotzdem euch irgendwie nicht gut vorbereitet fhlt? So gehts mir...

----------


## coeur

bugger, ganz genauso geht's mir auch. Hab ab Montag Prptestat Kopf/Hals, habe effektiv alles gelernt und wenn ich so durch den Lernzielkatalog durchblttere, kann ich auch zu allem etwas sagen. Trotzdem tu ich mich schwer, Fragen aus dem Zusammenhang eines Stoffgebiets zu beantworten und vergesse/verwechsele Kleinigkeiten. Schwanke also stndig zwischen gut vorbereitet Fhlen und trotzdem panisch Sein.
Hab heute nicht mehr viel geschafft und werde mit einer Kommilitonin morgen nochmal ein bisschen was durchsprechen und dann passt das bestimmt irgendwie. Besser, man hrt irgendwann auf, anstatt in der Prfung einen Blackout zu kriegen, weil man so overloaded ist.
Viel Glck fr dich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

hey, es ist ganz normal! Ich hab auch immer vor prptestaten, nachdem ich alles eigentlich gut gelernt habe, die Fragenkatalog durchgegangen und immeeeer panik gekriegt,weil auf anhieb nichts beantworten konnte. 

Man sollte aber die Lerngewinn aus der Durcharbeitung dieser Fragen nicht unterschtzen - wenn sie nochmal kommen in der Prfung, kann man die gut beantworten, weil man eben die schon mal versucht hat zu beantworten. Und die Dozenten haben auch verstndnis dafr wenn man kleinigkeiten verwechselt (auch so links/rechts, oben/unten)  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Fettsurestoffwechsel & Friends gefallen mir gaaaar nicht und wollen nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Das wird nicht lustig am Mittwoch... tja Biochemie, das war's dann wohl mit unserer innigen Liebe!  :Big Grin:

----------


## coeur

Bestanden.  :Party:  Und soo erleichtert!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Warum hat man bei manchen Prfern einen Knoten im hirn?
Was fr meine hohle prfung heute,waaaaaaah

----------


## Gesocks

Biochemie-Referat - auf den allerletzten Drcker, jetzt berhaupt keinen Bock und eigentlich auch nicht so richtig Zeit.

Wie soll ich das denn meinen Kommilitonen unter diesen Umstnden als adquaten Inhalt eines Seminars zur Physikumsvorbereitung verkaufen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

> Biochemie-Referat - auf den allerletzten Drcker, jetzt berhaupt keinen Bock und eigentlich auch nicht so richtig Zeit.
> 
> Wie soll ich das denn meinen Kommilitonen unter diesen Umstnden als adquaten Inhalt eines Seminars zur Physikumsvorbereitung verkaufen?


Die entsprechenden Fragen in der Schwarzen Reihe analysieren und ausschlielich Inhalte abdecken, die gefragt wurden - hab ich in meinem BC-Referat auch so gemacht, dann am besten noch 1-2 Fragen mit Antwortmglichkeiten prsentieren und ta-dah, fertig ist die Physikumsvorbereitung!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Jaa, Beispielfragen sind tatschlich der ultimative "der schneidet das voll auf unsere Bedrfnisse zu"-Erweis!

Ich erlfflere und pubmedle grade mit ernsthaftem Elan eine Prsentation, kreuze morgen beizeiten ein bisschen und passe danach an - wird doch geiler Schei!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

"Ich prsentiere euch..geilen Schei."  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Unsere Uni-Seite ist down... Heute MC-Klausur geschrieben, ganz horney auf das Ergebnis... Fast unmglich jetzt noch zu lernen, und dabei ist morgen noch mndliche Prfung (die aber ab 71% gekreuzt fr mich egal wird)... SO EIN SCHEI

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

noch 4 Wochen und ein Tag bis zum Semesterende und ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr  :grrrr....:

----------


## tsingtao2

Die komplette funktionelle Histologie muss jetzt im Schnelldurchlauf gelernt werden.. :/

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

tsingtao2

Erlangen ? bin auch dabei ... bis Montag komplette Histologie und ich hab noch net angefangen  :Big Grin:  Prpkurs ist ja auch noch ....
Nachprfung ol <3

----------


## Gesocks

Standard! Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, der Histo mit Elan und Zeit gelernt hat...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

bruchte ab 15 Uhr ein paar gedrckte Daumen. Nach den 3 Testaten letzte Woche und zwischen Histo-Klausur am Montag und dem Physik Testat gestern, blieb nicht all zuviel Zeit fr BCH (heute) zulernen... Ich hoffe de Gleitklausel kommt zum tragen und ich schaffe wenigstens 15 Punkte...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

wird gemacht schmuggelmaeuschen  :Smilie: 
hab im Prpkurs eh nichts besseres zu tun :P

----------


## Matzexc1

Organische Chemie ist Mist.
Haltet mir bitte am Samstag die Daumen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ana nervt mich gerade tierisch ab. dienstag testat und donnerstag Klausur. ich kreuze nicht mal mehr 50 %  :grrrr....:

----------


## bugger

Welches Thema?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

komplette anatomie und am wenigsten raffe ich diese dumme neuroana, waaaaaahhhh
ich muss zwar "nur" noch ca. 50 % durch die Testate kreuzen, aber dennoch sind es echt krass viele Punkte, soooooo unendlich scheie gerade, echt  :grrrr....: 

60% gut wre es, aber ich schtze nichtmal dazu bin ich in der Lage  :grrrr....:

----------


## lio

> bruchte ab 15 Uhr ein paar gedrckte Daumen. Nach den 3 Testaten letzte Woche und zwischen Histo-Klausur am Montag und dem Physik Testat gestern, blieb nicht all zuviel Zeit fr BCH (heute) zulernen... Ich hoffe de Gleitklausel kommt zum tragen und ich schaffe wenigstens 15 Punkte...


Die ist in den letzten Jahren wirklich IMMER zum Tragen gekommen. Muss man die BC-Klausuren jetzt einzeln bestehen?
Hoffe, dass die Klausur einigermaen gelaufen ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ist es dmlicher zu einem Anatomie-Testat anzutreten, zu dessen Thema man gefhlt so gut wie nichts wei..oder ist es dmlicher es nicht einmal zu probieren? :-/ Morgen wre das letzte Anatomie-Testat, hab aber leider zu wenig gelernt, da es mir in den letzten zwei Wochen echt dreckig ging..und jetz hab ich Angst. Is denn schon mal jemand zu nem Testat gegangen mit nichtmal Halbwissen im Kopf?:-/

----------


## Kandra

> Ist es dmlicher zu einem Anatomie-Testat anzutreten, zu dessen Thema man gefhlt so gut wie nichts wei..oder ist es dmlicher es nicht einmal zu probieren? :-/ Morgen wre das letzte Anatomie-Testat, hab aber leider zu wenig gelernt, da es mir in den letzten zwei Wochen echt dreckig ging..und jetz hab ich Angst. Is denn schon mal jemand zu nem Testat gegangen mit nichtmal Halbwissen im Kopf?:-/


Mehr wie durchfallen kannst du nicht und im Endergebnis kommt es dann auf das selbe raus, nmlich das Nachtestat. Wenn du es probierst hast du immerhin die Chance, dass der Prfer genau das fragt was du zufllig weit und du deswegen durchkommst.

----------


## tsingtao2

@instinct474: ja, erlangen!  :Big Grin:  und nach histo ist ja gleich kopf, da kommt freude auf!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ist es dmlicher zu einem Anatomie-Testat anzutreten, zu dessen Thema man gefhlt so gut wie nichts wei..oder ist es dmlicher es nicht einmal zu probieren? :-/ Morgen wre das letzte Anatomie-Testat, hab aber leider zu wenig gelernt, da es mir in den letzten zwei Wochen echt dreckig ging..und jetz hab ich Angst. Is denn schon mal jemand zu nem Testat gegangen mit nichtmal Halbwissen im Kopf?:-/


wrde es auch versuchen... augen zu und durch  :hmmm...: 
viel glck

----------


## EVT

manchmal hat man mehr glck als man glaubt. du bist doch sowieso so ein glckspilz, was das studium angeht  :hmmm...:  versuch es einfach, mglichst sicher auftreten.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Haha ok  :Big Grin:  nice nice  :Smilie:  Ich hab beschlossen nichts zu tun un Kopf durchzubringen ;)
September is viel gemtlicher  :Smilie: 

haben wir uns schonmal gesehen  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> wrde es auch versuchen... augen zu und durch 
> viel glck


Schon witzig wie wir uns Anfang letzten Semesters ber Bio aufgeregt haben, oder?^^

----------


## Monsunfisch

Ach Sanguis, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Bin im kompletten Vorklinik Down, hab schon bers Abbrechen nachgedacht und jetzt 5 Tage vorm Testat ohne jegliches ZNS Wissen auch noch ne fette Erkltung abgesahnt.
Lass uns antreten. Vielleicht knnen wir ja auch den Prfer auf Knien anflehen ;)

----------


## tsingtao2

@instinct: fr kopf lern ich ab mittwoch, eine woche muss reichen! wird hart, aber dann ist es dabei. ich wei nicht ob wir uns schon mal gesehen haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Schon witzig wie wir uns Anfang letzten Semesters ber Bio aufgeregt haben, oder?^^


Echt lachhaft  :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

Emilia, wie lief das Testat?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Am Anfang gut, hab jedes Fizzelchen, das ich ber Hirnhute wusste erzhlt, auch zu Sinus Durae Matris konnt ich viel sagen, aber dann BM Nasennebenhhlen...hab am Prparat ewig den dummen Sinus Maxillaris gesucht, bis mir eingefallen is, hoppla an dem Schdel kannste den ja gar nich sehen...naja und dann wollte sie die Verbindungen der Nasenhhle zu den Nebenhhlen wissen, hab die durcheinander gebracht und schwups..durchgefallen. Naja wat solls, dann halt nchste Woche nochmal.  :Keks:

----------


## Miniwini

Ich krieg die ganzen Bewegungsaparat einfach nicht in mein Hirn ... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Wand: 
Dabei ist das erst das zweite Testat!

----------


## elastic

ruhig. Oft anstrengend, aber es geht  :Smilie: 
Hatte 6 Wochen fr Bewegungsapparat... es ist zu schaffen!

----------


## Xenophilia05

Ich habe heute erst einmal einen Schock bekommen. Da ich immer noch nicht wei ob Medizin nun wirklich die Richtige Entscheidung (ich liebe eben die Physik so das ich stndig erwge doch noch zu wechseln) war wollte ich eigentlich in den Semesterferien noch ein Praktikum machen in den Bereichen die mich interessieren wrden : Radiologie, Strahlentherapie und Nuklearmedizin . Jetzt war ich im rtlichen Krankenhaus und habe mich bis zur Praktikantenbetreuerin durchgefragt. Diese sagte mir dann aber das dies prinzipiell berhaupt nicht mglich sei. Nur von der Uni vorgesehene Praktika wren versicherungstechnisch machbar, freiwillige Praktikanten schickt sie prinzipiell fort. Irgendwie finde ich das gerade total Banane und kann es kaum glauben was die Frau mir da erzhlt. Wie soll ich den ohne Orientierungspraktikum fr mich feststellen ob der Beruf etwas sein knnte oder nicht, soll ich 6 Jahre studieren und dann erst merken , ohh upps gefllt mir doch nicht... Bevor ich mich jetzt in den Zug setze und zum nchsten Krankenhaus fahre, wie verbreitet ist den diese bescheuerte Regelung, stoe ich berall auf Granit oder hat es schon mal jemand geschafft. (ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben Praktikanten habe ich bisher nur Pflegepraktikanten, Sani-Schueler, vergesch. Schuelerpraktikum  usw. angetroffen)

----------


## Miniwini

> ruhig. Oft anstrengend, aber es geht 
> Hatte 6 Wochen fr Bewegungsapparat... es ist zu schaffen!


Unterboten, 4 Wochen zwischen Testat 1 und 2. Wobei Woche 1 fr Bio grtenteils draufging ;)

----------


## elastic

na dann mal nicht im Internet abhngen sondern ran an den Atlas! ;D

----------


## Tiara

> Unterboten, 4 Wochen zwischen Testat 1 und 2. Wobei Woche 1 fr Bio grtenteils draufging ;)


Hihi, bei uns waren es sogar nur 3 Wochen Zeit.  :Smilie:  Ist aber machbar, auch wenns stressig ist.

Hab momentan nur BC I und so viel Zeit, dass ich kaum wei, was ich damit anstellen soll. Dabei war die erste Hlfte dieses Semester so stressig.

@ Xeno, ich wrde es noch woanders probieren und den Leuten dort erklren, dass so ein Praktikum sehr wichtig ist, da es ja bei dir um die Entscheidung geht, ob Medizin oder nicht.
Ich wei von einer Freundin, die vier Wochen lang in einem Radiologiezentrum ein Praktikum absolviert hat. Das war zwischen Abi und Studium und war in diesem Haus problemlos mglich.

----------


## Miniwini

> na dann mal nicht im Internet abhngen sondern ran an den Atlas! ;D


Puh, aber jetzt kann ich nicht mehr  :Big Grin:  Aber ich glaube wir knnen alle bald aufatmen, denn bald haben wir Semesterferien! Bis auf die Physikumsleute....  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Die ist in den letzten Jahren wirklich IMMER zum Tragen gekommen. Muss man die BC-Klausuren jetzt einzeln bestehen?
> Hoffe, dass die Klausur einigermaen gelaufen ist


Ja, man muss beide bestehen. Gibt jetzt noch ne Nachklausur und wer da durch auch noch durch fllt, der muss am Ende vom dritten noch zustzlich zu der BCII Klausur noch eine 60 Fragen Klausur beralles schreiben :-/
Aber who care. 15P heit nach Gleitklausel bestanden  :Jump:  Ich wei nicht wie, weil ich in der Klausur noch nicht mal die Fragen verstanden habe, aber sch**, aber schei drauf  :bhh:

----------


## bugger

Zum Thema Semesterferien: Meine Fallen aus wegen ist nicht...

a.) Zwei Monate KPP
b.) 3 Tage nach Ende des dritten Semesters haben wir mndlichers Physikumsquivalent, das heit in diesen Semesterferien schon anfangen, denn das dritte Semester wird sehr sehr sehr sehr unlustig... Verspricht zumindest der Stoff...

Und dann kommt am 17.September noch GTA V raus, wie soll ich das blo alles unter einen Hut kriegen *seufz*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hey willkommen im Club, meine Semesterferien sind ebenfalls mit 2 Monaten KPP zugeballert..  :kotzen: . Und auch mein 3. Semester wird der Horror.  :Big Grin:  -.-

----------


## bugger

Teilen wir uns ne Tte Mitleid?^^
Das mndliche Physikum mit 3 Tagen Vorbereitungszeit macht mir viel mehr Freude... Die Ferien gibt es nur mich, den Prometheus, viel Kacke (bin auf Palliativ) und GTA V  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich will auch Mitleid - 14. Oktober Anatomietestat ber alle Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln mit Ansatz und Ursprung... Wer braucht schon Ferien?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich will auch Mitleid - 14. Oktober Anatomietestat ber alle Knochen, Bnder, Muskeln mit Ansatz und Ursprung... Wer braucht schon Ferien?


Ok Knochen und Bnder htt ich noch gesagt, das geht ja noch...aber dazu noch smtliche Muskeln..wrd mich schon extrem ankotzen..

----------


## Liliac

Zhlen bei euch lernplan-mig Bnder und Muskel bzw Innervation und Gefe nicht zum Bewegungsapparat?

Bugger ich bin da mit GTA V ganz bei dir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Keine Ahnung...uns wurde nur letzte Woche mitgeteilt, dass wir gleich am ersten Tag dieses testat schreiben, weil wir ja dann Prpkurs haben.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Keine Ahnung...uns wurde nur letzte Woche mitgeteilt, dass wir gleich am ersten Tag dieses testat schreiben, weil wir ja dann Prpkurs haben.


Is in Gttingen auch so, nur dass Muskeln ein eigenes Testat sind.

----------


## bugger

Uns hat man die im ersten Semester 2 bzw. 4 Wochen nach Semesterbeginn (erst Bein, dann Arm) abgeprft... Die schlimmsten 4 Wochen meiner Unikarriere bisher  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Langsam bekomm ich Panik vor dem nchsten Semester...Zu dem blichen Zeug des 3. Semesters (Physiologie, Biochemie, Neuroanatomie, Topoanatomie, Med. Psychologie, EKM) darf ich noch den Prpkurs vom 1. Semester, den Histo-Kurs und Berufsfelderkundung nachholen. Sind hier vielleicht ein paar Magdeburger unterwegs, die mir sagen knnen, dass man das alles zusammen schafft?^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Langsam bekomm ich Panik vor dem nchsten Semester...Zu dem blichen Zeug des 3. Semesters (Physiologie, Biochemie, Neuroanatomie, Topoanatomie, Med. Psychologie, EKM) darf ich noch den Prpkurs vom 1. Semester, den Histo-Kurs und. Berufsfelderkundung nachholen. Sind hier vielle icht ein paar Magdeburger unterwegs, die mir sagen knnen, dass man das alles zusammen schafft?^^


Hui, das ist krass viel. Ich glaube ich wrde ein semester dranhngen. Du bist ja noch super jung, da ist das doch allrs kein Thema.

----------


## Joolz

Physio, BC und Neuroanatomie zusammen zu legen finde ich auch ein bisschen mies...

----------


## bugger

Ich sag nur: 6 Wochen fr den Kopf, also Neuro+Schdel mit Neurophysiologie ;)

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich hasse hasse hasse hasse hasse Physik. Und Chemie. Bio ist aber toll wenigstens etwas....

Und vier Klausuren in einer Woche hasse ich auch... Vor allem wenn man Bio, Physik, Chemie und Anatomie (GI-Trakt, Blut, Lymphe, Lymphatische Organe, komplettes Bevken) schreiben muss...

----------


## tsingtao2

Histo schriftlich - check! Das war ein Motivationsschub fr das restliche Semester  :Smilie:

----------


## Joolz

Ich brauch Ferien.. dringend :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ich brauch Ferien.. dringend :/


ich auch  :grrrr....:  morgen das letzte Ana-Testat, Do die ana-Klausur *panik* und nchste Woche psycho-kurs und danach FERIEN - hoffe ich, sofern ich ana bestehe *hoff*

ich will einfach nicht mehr...

----------


## Joolz

morgen schriftlich (Motivation will sich nur im Moment so gar keine finden..), bermorgen mndlich. Sofern ich bestehe hab ich dann ab Donnerstag frei  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

jeee Erreger&Abwehr und Atmung is doch chillig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joolz

so groe Gedanken mach ich mir auch nicht.. die Zwischenklausur war super.. ich brauch nur 13 und 14 Punkte in der AK  :Big Grin: 

aber man darf sich halt nie auf irgendwas ausruhen oder sich bei irgendwas zu sicher sein.. deswegen mach ich mir auch Gedanken wegen fehlender Motivation...

----------


## bugger

Ich will auch Ferien, nur leider endet das Semester mit der letzten Klausur am 11.07 und dann muss ich ab 15.07 erstmal zwei Monate der besagten Ferien mit mir nichts ntzendem Kram verschwenden... Und das ganze auch noch fr ganze 0... 
Ich wei, dass KPP unntz ist und in Umfang und Inhalt berholt gehrt, ist nix neues, aber es regt mich doch immer wieder auf...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hui, das ist krass viel. Ich glaube ich wrde ein semester dranhngen. Du bist ja noch super jung, da ist das doch allrs kein Thema.


Ich wrd nur schon gern nach dem 4. Semester Physikum machen..und nur wegen Histo und dem Prpkurs will ich auch kein Semester dran hngen.

----------


## Kandra

> Ich wrd nur schon gern nach dem 4. Semester Physikum machen..und nur wegen Histo und dem Prpkurs will ich auch kein Semester dran hngen.


Bei uns wre das rein zeitlich schon nicht gegangen, da wir in eigentlich jedem groen Fach das du aufgezhlt hast Praktika und/oder Pflichtseminare hatten, so viele Stunden hat ein Tag gar nicht. Du kannst es versuchen, aber ich wrde mich auch darauf einstellen, dass du ein paar Sachen nach hinten schieben musst. Welche Fcher hast du denn im 4. Semester?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich werd auch zwischen den Seminargruppen springen mssen schtze ich...ich muss aber auch das Chemie-Praktikum nicht mehr machen, das meine Kommilitonen im 3. Semester noch haben. Dass ich zu manchen Testaten evtl erst zum Zweitversuch antreten werde, darauf stell ich mich jetzt schon ein..Naja.
Im 4. Semester hab ich soweit ich das berblickt habe Physio, Biochemie, EKM, Anatomie (was davon, keine Ahnung..) und das Wahlfach.

----------


## Miniwini

> Ich will auch Ferien, nur leider endet das Semester mit der letzten Klausur am 11.07 und dann muss ich ab 15.07 erstmal zwei Monate der besagten Ferien mit mir nichts ntzendem Kram verschwenden... Und das ganze auch noch fr ganze 0€... 
> Ich wei, dass KPP unntz ist und in Umfang und Inhalt berholt gehrt, ist nix neues, aber es regt mich doch immer wieder auf...


Die gleiche Situation habe ich auch... Und ich knnte stattdessen arbeiten, damit mein Studienkredit nach dem Studium vielleicht unter 50.000 bleibt ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ohja das regt mich Tag fr Tag immer mehr auf. Anstatt fr 3000€ 2 Monate lang zu arbeiten, 2 Monate lang fr nullkommanix schuften...

----------


## bugger

Ich hab mir einfach versprochen, ich kaufe mir dafr in den nchsten Semesterferien eine PS4, das ist direkt nach unserem mndlichen Physikumsquivalent, diese Aussicht motiviert mich diese Semesterferien schon *trum*

Trotzdem hasse ich das KPP jetzt schon, jedes Mal muss ich daran denken, dass ich fr nichts und wieder nichts nicht nur zwei Lebensmonate, sondern sogar zwei Potentielle Urlaubsmonate verschwende.

Und das hassenswerteste Institut bei uns auf dem Campus, die Allgemeinmedizin, hat uns vor 2 Monaten noch spontan eine Woche Blockpraktikum in die Semesterferien gedrckt...
Die Allgemeinmedizin ist eh ein Haufen komischer Vgel. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man denken kann, dass man durch Zwang (ich sage nur die wollten das PJ kaputt machen!) auch nur eine Person mehr fr dieses langweilige und mies bezahlte Fach gewinnt... Ich freu mich schon auf die Pflichtfamulatur, die ich natrlich viel lieber mache als eine Wahlfamulatur in einer spannenden Fachrichtung...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Histo versauen: Check

----------


## EVT

naja, dafr hatten ihr aber nach dem abi lnger frei, wo andere schon zwei oder sogar drei monate des kpp gemacht haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

kreuze keine anaklausur gescheit und dann auch noch post von der bugeldstelle, NEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!! MAAAAAAAMMMMMAAAAA

----------


## Miniwini

> naja, dafr hatten ihr aber nach dem abi lnger frei, wo andere schon zwei oder sogar drei monate des kpp gemacht haben


Frei? Ich hab Juli, August, September Vollzeit gearbeitet um dann am 1.Oktober gleich mit der Ausbildung anzufangen... Htte ich nur gewusst, dass ich so schnell nen Studienplatz krieg (hatte Hammer Glck), htte ich vielleicht lieber die Ausbildung garnicht angefangen und die 3 Monate gemacht!

----------


## elastic

htte...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> htte...


 ... htte Fahrradkette  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EVT

oder am allerbesten eine ausbildung, bei der man das kpp angerechnet bekommt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> naja, dafr hatten ihr aber nach dem abi lnger frei, wo andere schon zwei oder sogar drei monate des kpp gemacht haben


Htt ja gern KPP gemacht..nur htte das keinen Sinn gemacht direkt nach dem Abi.  :Nixweiss:  Hab meinen Studienplatz ja nur durch ne unverschmt riesige Portion Glck bekommen..

----------


## EVT

stimmt, das kpp luft ja mittlerweile bei manchen lpas ab. aber insgesamt kommt jeder auf die gleiche lnge der ferien, nur eben unterschiedlich verteilt  :hmmm...:

----------


## tsingtao2

> Histo versauen: Check


Du hast Histo versaut? Schade, im September dann bestimmt!  :Smilie:  Woran ist es gescheitert?
Tut mir leid, aber es muss trotzdem raus: Kursus der mikroskopischen Anatomie: Check!  :Smilie:  Jaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Woran es gescheitert ist ?. Lern noch fr Schdel ... will am 17 Ferien haben und dann hab ich genug Zeit fr Histo  :Smilie: 
Also is schon alles geplant so  :Big Grin: 

welche Praktikumsgruppe hast du in Biochemie heute ?

----------


## nie

> Histo versauen: Check



same here
 :Keks:

----------


## Miniwini

> oder am allerbesten eine ausbildung, bei der man das kpp angerechnet bekommt.


Ja ich dachte, wenn ich schon eine Ausbildung mach dann ne "coole" dir mir am meisten Spa macht (in dem Fall OTA) ;)

----------


## henry14

Zwar den histoschein in der Tasche aber zns Testat versauen: check  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

scheie  :grrrr....:  finde es immer doof, dass man durch testate rasseln kann. in g geht das nicht wirklich. ana haben wir zwar auch alle 4 Wochen testat gehabt, aber das sind eben testate die in die Klausur eingehen. je mehr punkte, desto besser natrlich. man konnte hchstens 20 punkte bekommen, also pro testat 5 und dann war die Klausur 20 fragen und man musste halt 24 punkte insgesamt haben.

hab die "beneidet", die in ana am ende 20 punkte hatten und die 4 punkte chillig absitzen konnte, ich war leider immer zu aufgeregt und doof um volle punkte zu bekommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## henry14

Oh man ich will auch :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Du packst das, Kopf hoch.

----------


## Gesocks

Ohoh wie ungeil... Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit habe ich mir mit der hbschen Anatomie des ZNS heute in letzter Minute noch die Physikumszulassung zerschossen. Beschweren darf ich mich allerdings nicht - faules Stck, eindeutig ohne Schimmer von Neuroanatomie, und dann auch noch die entscheidende Altklausur nicht gekreuzt.

Yeeeeha!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Auf der Pro-Seite hast du dann die Semester-Ferien frei  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Auf der Pro-Seite hast du dann die Semester-Ferien frei


Das wr mir wurscht..ich wrd die Krise kriegen, wenn ich wegen dem Physikum noch ein halbes Jahr dran hngen msst. >.<
@Gesocks Drck dir die Daumen, dass dus vielleicht doch noch schaffst.^^

----------


## Gesocks

Noch nichtmal das  :Grinnnss!:  Auf der Contra-Seite habe ich nmlich bis auf ein paar Wochen alles schon so mit Arbeiten usw. verplant, als htte ich da Uni. Sprich, ich habe am Ende weder Freizeit noch Kohle.  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT:
Jau, danke  :Grinnnss!:  Bis 25. Juli htte ich Zeit fr eine (mndliche) Nachprfung. Am Dienstag kriege ich mal raus, ob vielleicht sogar meine fragwrdige Argumentation fruchten knnte, aus dem verkackten Zweitversuch ein "ungeschehen" zu machen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tsingtao2

Hoffentlich bald Semesterferien, hab keine Lust mehr. Aber mit dem Lernen klappt es im Moment zum Glck noch ganz gut!

----------


## bugger

Meine Semesterferien sind morgen schon wieder vorbei... 4 Uhr aufstehen... Verflucht seist du LPA!

----------


## Miniwini

Ahhh, ich krieg gerade die Krise... Hab am Dienstag als allerletztes mndliches Anatomie Testat.... und ich kann den Bewegungsapparat langsam nicht mehr sehen ;)

----------


## tsingtao2

> Meine Semesterferien sind morgen schon wieder vorbei... 4 Uhr aufstehen... Verflucht seist du LPA!


Wieso denn 4 Uhr? Willst du das erlutern?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Meine Semesterferien sind morgen schon wieder vorbei... 4 Uhr aufstehen... Verflucht seist du LPA!


Riecht nach kpp

----------


## tsingtao2

Oh, das knnte sein! Hab ich zum Glck schon hinter mir!  :Big Grin:  Wobei 4 Uhr ist echt hart..

----------


## bugger

Erster Tag vorbei... 59 kommen noch... So ein schei... Nette Station und alles, aber trotzdem ist es anstrengend, ohne Lerneffekt und es ttet Semester-Ferien...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Oh, das knnte sein! Hab ich zum Glck schon hinter mir!  Wobei 4 Uhr ist echt hart..


Hab es vor dem Studium gemacht,war auch besser so  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab allerdings gerade noch eine woche Kommunikationskurs und es ist soooooooooo langweilig

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Mein Gott gibt es schlimmeres als Soziologie zu kreuzen? Das is ja grauenhaft..

----------


## Miss_H

> Mein Gott gibt es schlimmeres als Soziologie zu kreuzen? Das is ja grauenhaft..


Ja, frs Physikum lernen ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ja, frs Physikum lernen ;)


In solchen Dimensionen denke ich noch nicht.  :bhh:

----------


## sun.flower

> Hab es vor dem Studium gemacht,war auch besser so  Ich hab allerdings gerade noch eine woche Kommunikationskurs und es ist soooooooooo langweilig


1) ich bin auch RICHTIG froh, das KPP vor dem studium gemacht zu haben - kein "ich fall in ein totales loch" nach dem abi und superentspannte semesterferien, yeah!  :Grinnnss!: 

2) das macht ja richtig Mut - muss diesen Kurs im September berstehen.. klasse  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> In solchen Dimensionen denke ich noch nicht.


In einem Jahr wirst du dich wundern wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Ich wollte auch nicht daran glauben und jetzt ist es auf einmal da  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja,berstehen tut man den,nur eben suuuuuper zh alles bei uns. Wir arbeiten echt mit und du hast dasgefhl der tag nimmt kein ende. Und heute ist erst tag 2 *waaah*

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

morgen geht das lernen fr Physik los  :grrrr....:  Ich hoffe mal ich pack das und hab dann in 2 Wochen Ferien. Ich kann nmlich nicht mehr

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> In einem Jahr wirst du dich wundern wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Ich wollte auch nicht daran glauben und jetzt ist es auf einmal da


Davor kommt aber das vermutlich ekligste Semester des ganzen Studiums :-/ Danach werd ich ein nervliches Wrack sein

----------


## bugger

ICH WILL DASS DIESES ******* KPP AUFHRT!!!

----------


## sun.flower

vielleicht gehst du morgen mal mit ner anderen Motivation rein? Du kannst zum Beispiel den Tag eines Patienten schner machen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

> vielleicht gehst du morgen mal mit ner anderen Motivation rein? Du kannst zum Beispiel den Tag eines Patienten schner machen...


Ich glaube wir haben da sehr unterschiedliche Vorstellungen was Motivation angeht^^ Meine einzige Motivation ist, dass ich ohne dieses Praktikum nicht am mndlichen Physikumsquivalent teilnehmen darf...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur offene Fragen in der Soziologie-Klausur... :kotzen:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Nur offene Fragen in der Soziologie-Klausur...


..ist jetzt nicht so neu oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> ..ist jetzt nicht so neu oder?


Hmpf, irgendwie bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es auch MC-Fragen geben wrde..und einigen anderen war das wohl auch nicht klar, sonst htte sies nicht heute explizit im Moodle angekndigt

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich meine mich da an 6-7 offene Fragen zu erinnern....aber das ist bei mir auch schon gefhlt Tausend Jahre her, Haken an der Sache ist eh, dass man dieses Institut erst pnktlich zum PJ los wird....also Kopf hoch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das is so bescheuert jetzt wirklich diese affigen Definitionen auswendig zu lernen..ich werds wohl hinkriegen, weil ich nebenbei nichts anderes lernen muss (obwohl doch ganz gerne schon Anatomie frs nchste Semester angefangen htte..), aber fr meine Kommilitonen, die ja noch Bio und Chemie lernen mssen, is das noch dmmer..

----------


## pesanserinus

Ich kann meine Bcher nicht mehr sehen....noch zwei Wochen....whrend Facebook voll ist von "Ich sitz am Strand", "Juhu Semesterferien" und "Ich bin dann mal weg". Den nchsten, der sowas postet, erschlage ich mit dem Lffler.

----------


## bugger

Euer Institut ist aber echt hart drauf, unseres begngt sich mit 7 MC-Fragen in einer 70-Fragen-Klausur, und die sind alle lcherlich einfach (ich kenne niemanden, der Med-Soz mehr lernt als ein zwei Mal durchlesen)... 

Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Modellstudiengang jedem Tag glcklicher, wenn ich sowas lese... und wenn der 15 September da ist, haben das Studium und ich uns auch wieder lieb  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Euer Institut ist aber echt hart drauf, unseres begngt sich mit 7 MC-Fragen in einer 70-Fragen-Klausur, und die sind alle lcherlich einfach (ich kenne niemanden, der Med-Soz mehr lernt als ein zwei Mal durchlesen)... 
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Modellstudiengang jedem Tag glcklicher, wenn ich sowas lese... und wenn der 15 September da ist, haben das Studium und ich uns auch wieder lieb


Nein ich werde jetzt nicht anfangen zu fluchen...nein nein..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen fr die letzten beiden klausuren zu lernen

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@ _Sanguis_ Gar keine MC-Fragen mehr? Was ist da denn los? Bei uns gab es damals (vor 2 Jahren) 20 oder 30 MC-Fragen und dazu 6 oder 7 offene - und die MC-Fragen haben vielen von uns das Bestehen gesichert, weil es einfach Fragen aus der schwarzen Reihe waren. Ihr Armen. Meine Daumen sind fr dich gedrckt!

----------


## tsingtao2

Semesterferien!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Prpkurs bestanden Bitcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees  :Big Grin: D

und Histo-Nachklausur kann mich mal  :Big Grin: 

Schne Ferien Leute !! Und immer: Kopf hoch es geht weiter !

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> ich kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen fr die letzten beiden klausuren zu lernen


Tschacka! Bio und Physik fehlen noch oder? Histo hast du ja sicher auf einer Arschbacke abgesessen ;)

----------


## tsingtao2

> [...] Und immer: Kopf hoch es geht weiter !


Du meinst wohl "Kopf hoch und den berblick behalten!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @ _Sanguis_ Gar keine MC-Fragen mehr? Was ist da denn los? Bei uns gab es damals (vor 2 Jahren) 20 oder 30 MC-Fragen und dazu 6 oder 7 offene - und die MC-Fragen haben vielen von uns das Bestehen gesichert, weil es einfach Fragen aus der schwarzen Reihe waren. Ihr Armen. Meine Daumen sind fr dich gedrckt!


Tjaja ich kann mir auch schon denken auf wessen Mist das gewachsen ist. Macht die Frau nicht gerade sympathischer..olle blde alte... *schnauf*

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hei, ihr habt doch sicher auch nicht mehr lange. Augen zu und durch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hei, ihr habt doch sicher auch nicht mehr lange. Augen zu und durch.


Ne, am Montag isses zu Ende. Aber wenn ich durch Sozi falle, dann kann ich mich auch gleich exen gehen.^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ne, am Montag isses zu Ende. Aber wenn ich durch Sozi falle, dann kann ich mich auch gleich exen gehen.^^


Quatsch, das wird schon. Viel Glck!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ne, am Montag isses zu Ende. Aber wenn ich durch Sozi falle, dann kann ich mich auch gleich exen gehen.^^


Ach Quatsch!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Tjaja ich kann mir auch schon denken auf wessen Mist das gewachsen ist. Macht die Frau nicht gerade sympathischer..olle blde alte... *schnauf*


Jaja, die gute alte Frau Dr. A.

Wir hatten einmal bei ihr Seminar und das war ... grenzwertig.
Habe noch nie soviel offenen Hass und Missgunst einem Geschlecht gegenber gehrt.

Da wrde selbst Alice Schwarzer mit der Stirn runzeln.

----------


## freak1

Das selbst die Dozenten sagen das es eine Lcherlichkeit ist das Modellstudiengnge "Physikumsquivalenzprfungen" machen drfen die von der Uni selbst gestellt und dementsprechend lcherlich einfach sind damit auch ja alle durchkommen.

----------


## Medizini1990

quivalenzprfungen im Modellstudiengang "lcherlich" einfach? Dann komm mal nach Kln ;). Kln ist laut Medi learn eine der einzigen Unis, wo fast 50 % mehr als 4 Semester frs Physikum brauchen. So einfach ist es trotz dieser Teilungen nicht!

sonnige Gre

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Jaja, die gute alte Frau Dr. A.
> 
> Wir hatten einmal bei ihr Seminar und das war ... grenzwertig.
> Habe noch nie soviel offenen Hass und Missgunst einem Geschlecht gegenber gehrt.
> 
> Da wrde selbst Alice Schwarzer mit der Stirn runzeln.


Hmm ne Dr.A. hatten wir in den Seminaren nicht. Ich glaube aber, dass die Frau S., die ich meine, die Aufgaben der Frau A. bernommen hat.

----------


## //stefan

> Das selbst die Dozenten sagen das es eine Lcherlichkeit ist das Modellstudiengnge "Physikumsquivalenzprfungen" machen drfen die von der Uni selbst gestellt und dementsprechend lcherlich einfach sind damit auch ja alle durchkommen.


HAHAHA... Wenn ihc hre wie bei "euch" z.B. Physiologie mit 91% bestanden werden, nur weil man gekreuzt und Medi-Learn Skripte gelesen hat, dann frag ich mich grade, wie es denn noch einfacher gehen soll. Sitzschein? *achtung/ironie*

Aber auf Diskussionen ber die Studiengnge untereinander will ich mich gar nicht einlassen, das ist niveaulos... es gibt kein pauschalisierendes "Gut" oder "Schlecht", da muss man schon ein weniger differnzierter analysieren!!

----------


## freak1

> HAHAHA... Wenn ihc hre wie bei "euch" z.B. Physiologie mit 91% bestanden werden, nur weil man gekreuzt und Medi-Learn Skripte gelesen hat, dann frag ich mich grade, wie es denn noch einfacher gehen soll. Sitzschein? *achtung/ironie*
> 
> Aber auf Diskussionen ber die Studiengnge untereinander will ich mich gar nicht einlassen, das ist niveaulos... es gibt kein pauschalisierendes "Gut" oder "Schlecht", da muss man schon ein weniger differnzierter analysieren!!


Und genau DESWEGEN finde ich es Pflicht das ALLE Studenten von ALLEN Unis das Physikum schreiben mssen, auch die Modellis.
Klar, ich sag ja nichts gegen die Modellstudiengnge an sich, jeder wie er mchte. Aber das man bewusst die schwerste Prfung im Medizinstudium (mit Siebfunktion!!) umgeht und durch interne Klausuren ersetzt (das Experiment darf ja nicht scheitern...) finde ich nicht in Ordnung - fr die Leute die Physikum schreiben mssen...

Dieses Jahr haben sie in Physio brigens 60% durchfallen lassen, 40% in Biochemie und fast 60% in Histologie. Soooo gechilled ist es hier auch nicht, oder die diesjhrigen 2. Semester sind vllig anders als wir "damals".

@Topic
Anatomie... Nicht... Genug... Platz... :-/

----------


## Liliac

Das Physikum hat Siebfunktion? Oh Gott wie wird das erst bei uns, ein bser Modellstudiengang wo wir nur durchgeschleust werden und dann lassen die uns trotzdem das Physikum schreiben?! Da wollen die uns eindeutig alle loswerden  :Big Grin:

----------


## freak1

> Das Physikum hat Siebfunktion? Oh Gott wie wird das erst bei uns, ein bser Modellstudiengang wo wir nur durchgeschleust werden und dann lassen die uns trotzdem das Physikum schreiben?! Da wollen die uns eindeutig alle loswerden


Ich sagte doch bereits, nichts gegen Modellstudiengnge im Allgemeinen. Nur gegen die Tatsache das *manche* Unis sich bei ihrem Modellstudiengang das Physikum sparen und eigene "quivalenzprfungen" einfhren. ;)

Und ja das Physikum mit seien Voraussetzungen hat eine Siebfunktion.

----------


## bugger

Wir in Hamburg machen genau das. Und ich will da auch mal meinen Senf zugeben:

Ja, das Studium ist einfacher, ja es fallen durch Klausuren mit starkem BCh-Anteil bei uns auch nur max. 10% durch, tendenziell ehr weniger. Man muss sich nur eine Frage stellen: Ist die Schwierigkeit das einzige Kriterium nach dem man Qualitt bemisst? Ich wrde sagen ehr nicht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass unsere Vorklinik mit der Klinik verschmolzen ist und wir bis zum bitteren Ende Biochemie und Physiologie haben, dafr jetzt schon recht viel z.B. ber Onkologie wissen. Auerdem muss die Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragt werden, wenn man an manchen Unis fr einen Chemie-Schein 400 Strukturformeln auswendig lernen muss, und frs Physikum doch eigentlich nur mit ML-Skripten genau das auswendig lernt. Wir beschrnken uns eben auf das relevante, warum muss ich Tonnen von Wissen anhufen, das eine geringe Halbwertszeit hat?

Wir mssen btw. genau das gleiche Stex ablegen wie alle anderen...

----------


## Joolz

Ich hab grad Spaeshalber mal bei unserem Jahrgang geschaut wie so die Durchfallquoten sind. Liegen zwischen 5 und 16%, im Schnitt so um die 10%, wobei in der Nachschreibeklausur dann oft der Groteil auch noch besteht (und die ist gerade mal 10 Tage spter)
Und obwohl quasi nicht gesiebt wird liegt Mannheim im Physikum in den letzten Jahren ganz vorne, was durchaus fr die Qualitt des Modellstudiengangs spricht.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> warum muss ich Tonnen von Wissen anhufen, das eine geringe Halbwertszeit hat?


Weil der Sinn eines Studiums nicht der ist, ausschlielich prfungsrelevantes oder ausschlielich anwendbares Wissen zu vermitteln.

Ein Studium soll eine Grundausbildung liefern, die zunchst in alle Ecken schaut, sodass man sich dann entscheiden kann / muss.


brigens stimmt es nicht, dass an normalen Unis nach dem Physikum mit Physiologie und Biochemie Schluss ist.

Es heit dann nur nicht mehr so.

Im 3. Jahr gibts bei uns z.B. ein Fach Humangenetik (was letztlich schon in der Biologie und Biochemie schonmal behandelt wurde), auerdem Histopathologie (Histologie +++) und Pathophysiologie sowie Pathobiochemie.
Auerdem noch Immunologie (auch schonmal in der Biochemie und Physiologie angeschnitten) und noch ein bisschen mehr von solchen Sachen.


Wir werden die Themen auch bis zum 2. Examen nicht los.

----------


## Liliac

> Ich hab grad Spaeshalber mal bei unserem Jahrgang geschaut wie so die Durchfallquoten sind. Liegen zwischen 5 und 16%, im Schnitt so um die 10%, wobei in der Nachschreibeklausur dann oft der Groteil auch noch besteht (und die ist gerade mal 10 Tage spter)
> Und obwohl quasi nicht gesiebt wird liegt Mannheim im Physikum in den letzten Jahren ganz vorne, was durchaus fr die Qualitt des Modellstudiengangs spricht.


Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch Unterstreichen. Wir haben einen Modellstudiengang mit einer geringen Durchfallquote und schreiben trotzdem das Physikum, und das auch noch sehr gut, verrckt  :Big Grin: 

Ich wei, dass vielleicht nicht genau das gemeint war, aber bei einem verallgemeinerten Rundumschlag darf man das dann nicht so eng sehen wenn sich Leute melden, die vielleicht nicht 100%ig angesprochen waren.

----------


## Joolz

Schon klar, aber ich dachte ich unterlegs mal mit Zahlen  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

> Weil der Sinn eines Studiums nicht der ist, ausschlielich prfungsrelevantes oder ausschlielich anwendbares Wissen zu vermitteln.


Das genau meine ich ja, aber genau dazu treibt das Physikum.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

So morgen ist physik sind, das ist jetzt eh nie so mein fach gewesen und dass es die letzte klausur des semester ist macht es auch nich  besser. Ich bin einfach durch, in meinen Kopf geht nix rein, beziehungschaos und Liebeskummer tun das brige... Ich msste noch 3 Themen lernen und das ganze rechnen ben, aber ich lieg auf dem sofa kann mich nicht bewegen und bin nur am heulen...
Hab ne mail bekommen, mit Erinnerung den Semesterbeitrag bis ende Aug. zubezahlen und ich hab echt berlegt, es sein zu lassen. Doofe Uni, Doofes Physik, doofer Typ, dabei ist er eigentich total toll, doofer liebeskummer, doofes Leben. 
Htte ich eine alternative wre genau jetzt der Punkt, das handtuch zuschmeien

----------


## davo

Von irgendeinem Typen sollte man sich nicht die eigene Zukunft verbauen lassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Durchziehen! Ich drck dir die Daumen morgen, oder du verschiebst Physik um zwei Wochen, es gibt doch noch Termin 2 und 3!  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA: Danke  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wrd aich eher zum 2. gehen, aber dann kann ich  nicht mit meiner besten Freundin in den Urlau fahren, weil sie wohl ab Sept arbeitet und ich die letzte August woche in Paris bin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Vielleicht schaffst dus ja auch morgen *Drck* Und wenn nicht, dann hast du immer noch zwei Termine! Tschacka!
Kannst doch jetzt nicht das Handtuch werfen ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@schmuggel: Kopf hoch, Typen sind es nicht wert sich dafr die Zukunft zu verbauen und wenn es morgen nix wird,dann versuchst du es im 3. eben nochmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@schmuggelmuschen Hatte die selbe Situation vor dem letzten Testat. Hab dann so gut es ging so viel Wissen wie mglich ins Hirn gepresst. Von allem ein bisschen was war dann mein Prinzip. 
Viel Erfolg morgen und Kopf hoch! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

danke, wenn jemand ab 14uhr nen daumen frei hat, wrd ich mich freun

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> danke, wenn jemand ab 14uhr nen daumen frei hat, wrd ich mich freun


Wird gedrckt!

----------


## amy-mia

eigentlich ist bisher alles gut gelaufen, Anatomie hab ich alles beim ersten Mal bestanden, aber weil es soviel ist, haben die das Lernen fr das letzte Anatomietestat (ZNS) auf die Ferien verschoben. Mir fllt es wahrlich schwer jetzt damit zu beginnen, zumal ich nochmal in die mndliche Nachprfung fr Histo 1 muss und auch dafr noch lernen muss. Und eigentlich wollte ich nochmal Anatomie wiederholen und kreuzen... ich knnte kotzen, ich hab vorlesungsfrei und fhl mich beschissen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jetzt macht unsere Uni zum nchsten Semester tatschlich aus dem (fast) Sitzschein EKM einen Kurs mit Hausarbeit, Klausur und praktischer Prfung ...ggrrrrrrr...htten die damit nicht noch ein Semester warten knnen????? Muss von euch auch jemand ne Hausarbeit in EKM schreiben??? Kann mir darunter so gar nix vorstellen....

----------


## pesanserinus

> Hausarbeit, Klausur und praktischer Prfung


Wie bescheuert ist das denn?! Ich kenne EKM nur als setzen&zuhren....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie bescheuert ist das denn?! Ich kenne EKM nur als setzen&zuhren....


Ich hab gestern auch gedacht das wr ein schlechter Scherz....bei uns war das die ganze Zeit auch total easy....4 Vorlesungen zu Blutabnahme, RR Messung, Ortho-Untersuchung usw. und halt so 2 Stunden das ganze praktisch einmal in Gruppen durchspielen...aber auf der Homepage der Uni steht tatschlich dass ab dem WS 13/14 zum Scheinerhalt dann jetzt noch eine Hausarbeit und eine Klausur dazu kommen....find das schon ziemlich assi so direkt vorm Physikum...

----------


## pesanserinus

Ich dachte auch immer, EKM ist nur dazu da, um die Studenten nicht ausflippen zu lassen, weil sie bisher keinen lebenden Patienten vor sich hatten (auer im KPP).  :Grinnnss!: 
Warum man bei so einem Kurs, der ja eigentlich dem "reinschnuppern" und "ausprobieren" dient, so einen Aufriss veranstaltet erschliet sich mir nicht so richtig... Hast du vielleicht etwas bersehen oder vertauscht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich dachte auch immer, EKM ist nur dazu da, um die Studenten nicht ausflippen zu lassen, weil sie bisher keinen lebenden Patienten vor sich hatten (auer im KPP). 
> Warum man bei so einem Kurs, der ja eigentlich dem "reinschnuppern" und "ausprobieren" dient, so einen Aufriss veranstaltet erschliet sich mir nicht so richtig... Hast du vielleicht etwas bersehen oder vertauscht?


Ne leider nicht.... hab jetzt auch rausgefunden, dass man jetzt Hausarbeit und Klausur schreiben muss da in den letzten Semestern alle ziemlich planlos waren und in der Vorlesung nicht aufgepasst haben bzw. sich ziemlich daneben benommen haben....

----------


## Hawkeye91

Na super, da freu ich mich doch als Mainzer, dass es mich auch kalt erwischen wird damit...bzw bis dahin ja eher "lauwarm"

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na super, da freu ich mich doch als Mainzer, dass es mich auch kalt erwischen wird damit...bzw bis dahin ja eher "lauwarm"


Irgendwie ist mein Semester immer das "Versuchkaninchen"....Bei uns wurde alles irgendwie gendert. Wir waren die ersten ohne Chemie-Spicker, die letzten ohne Chemie Nachklausur, die ersten mit der neuen Histoklausur, die ersten mit der neuen "nicht-mc" Physioklausur......und so geht das immer weiter...und jetzt sind wir halt die ersten mit den neuen EKM Scheinbedingungen....ich finds solangsam echt nicht mehr schn....es nervt!!!!

----------


## pesanserinus

> Irgendwie ist mein Semester immer das "Versuchkaninchen"....


Wenn es dich ein bisschen trstet: wir Modellis haben keine Bcher die auf uns zugeschnitten sind (mssen alles zusammensuchen) und Altklausuren gibts auch nicht (wir sammeln immer fleiig Fragen, um es denen nach uns zumindest zu erleichtern). Und jetzt wird auch noch das Studium an sich umgeworfen, es werden viele nderungen gemacht, weil denen jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass ja gar keine Zeit zum lernen ist vor dem HEX usw. Ich bin also auch ein Versuchskaninchen sozusagen. Irgendwie packen wir das trotzdem alles.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wenn es dich ein bisschen trstet: wir Modellis haben keine Bcher die auf uns zugeschnitten sind (mssen alles zusammensuchen) und Altklausuren gibts auch nicht (wir sammeln immer fleiig Fragen, um es denen nach uns zumindest zu erleichtern). Und jetzt wird auch noch das Studium an sich umgeworfen, es werden viele nderungen gemacht, weil denen jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass ja gar keine Zeit zum lernen ist vor dem HEX usw. Ich bin also auch ein Versuchskaninchen sozusagen. Irgendwie packen wir das trotzdem alles.


Das ist auch echt bld....Ich hoffe dass das nach dem Physikum besser wird....(die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt *g*)

----------


## Nilani

An unserer Uni lernt man bei EKM u.a. das Erheben von Normalbefunden bei Herz, Lunge und Abdomen und am Ende drfen sie das dann praktisch in ner OSCE-Prfung zeigen. Der Rest der Veranstaltungen war aber auch zuhren und angucken mit durchwachsender Qualitt. Auf diesen ersten vorkliniken Untersuchungskurs sind sie hier auch unheimlich stolz.

----------


## Hawkeye91

Ja die Abschaffung des Chemiespickers hat auch dieses Jahr einige Fehlschlge nach sich gezogen. Es ist schon sehr "nett" wenn man auf einen bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad vorbereitet wird und die bungen alle immer gleich ausfallen und man dann eine, sagen wir mal, etwas andere Klausur vorgesetzt bekommt.
Aber naja, wie so oft: bestanden ist bestanden. Frs Physikum muss man eh ganz anders lernen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich zieh schonmal in den Vorklinischen Bereich um und stell meine Mbel auf, ab morgen darf ich hier auch endlich mitschreiben!  ::-winky:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

> Ich zieh schonmal in den Vorklinischen Bereich um und stell meine Mbel auf, ab morgen darf ich hier auch endlich mitschreiben!


Also ich persnlich werd meine Mbel eher im Lust-Thread aufstellen...  :Grinnnss!:  Was hat man denn in Riga so im 1. FS?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Milkakuh ist realistisch und geht von viel Frust aus.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Vorklinik Lust halte ich fr ein Gercht!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich niste mich auch schonmal hier ein  :Big Grin:  Ich glaub angesichts einer drohenden Anorganik Klausur Ende November kann von Vorklinik-Lust in den ersten Monaten keine Rede sein ;D

Ich bin so ein bisschen neidisch auf milka, bei der es morgen schon losgeht *schmoll*

----------


## *milkakuh*

Genau, ich bin Realist.  :Grinnnss!:  Und so viele Mbel hab ich nicht, bin ja Studentin. Da dauert ein Umzug in den Lust-Thread nicht all zu lange  :Grinnnss!:  Wir haben im ersten Semester Allgemeine Anatomie, Zellbio, Psychologie, Physik, Anorganische Chemie, Einfhrung in die Medizin und natrlich Lettisch  :hmmm...:  Morgen geht's loooos  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anatom90

> Wir haben im ersten Semester Allgemeine Anatomie, Zellbio, Psychologie, Physik, Anorganische Chemie, Einfhrung in die Medizin und natrlich Lettisch  Morgen geht's loooos


Dann wnsch ich dir mal einen guten Start und ganz viel Spa!!  :Smilie:  
Genie noch die Ruhe bevor der Stress losgeht!!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, dann einen schnen ersten Tag und viel Spa!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Um schon mal Frust zu schieben bevor das Semester berhaupt begonnen hat..Biochemie..ich hab so Schiss davor..in Gttingen war Chemie in einem Semester abgehandelt und war auch nicht sonderlich schwer weil viel mit Altfragen ging. In Magdeburg hat man 3(!!!) Semester lang Chemie und BC soll wohl auch recht hart sein...Hab fter mal gelesen, dass man kein Chemie-Genie sein muss um BC zu packen..knnt ihr das besttigen? Bzw was sollte man unbedingt fr BC drauf haben? Ich schieb da schon richtig Panik.. -.-

----------


## mathematicus

> Um schon mal Frust zu schieben bevor das Semester berhaupt begonnen hat..Biochemie..ich hab so Schiss davor..in Gttingen war Chemie in einem Semester abgehandelt und war auch nicht sonderlich schwer weil viel mit Altfragen ging. In Magdeburg hat man 3(!!!) Semester lang Chemie und BC soll wohl auch recht hart sein...Hab fter mal gelesen, dass man kein Chemie-Genie sein muss um BC zu packen..knnt ihr das besttigen? Bzw was sollte man unbedingt fr BC drauf haben? Ich schieb da schon richtig Panik.. -.-


Drei Semester Chemie klingt echt furchtbar!  :Frown:  Aber BC hat mich positiv berrascht, war/ist bisher mein Lieblingsfach, und das obwohl ich davor auch echt Schiss hatte. ;) Wie ist es denn bei euch aufgeteilt bzw. welche Themen(/Testate?) hast du in dem Semester? Wir hatten beispielsweise alle 2 Wochen ein Testat, das aber ab und zu schon den Umfang der Chemieklausuren gesprengt hat.  :Big Grin:  
Ich hatte jetzt das erste von zwei Semestern und in dem Teil ging es vor allem um Enzyme und alle mglichen Stoffwechselwege und deren Regulation und "Schnittstellen". Der Lernumfang ist halt schon deutlich hher als in Chemie, aber es lernt sich insgesamt leichter, weil es viel interessanter ist, finde ich.^^

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ach _Sanguis_ , ich fhle mit dir.
Aber soweit ich gehrt habe, geht der Chef wohl in Rente, was bedeutet, dass der "andere" Chef am Hebel sitzen wird, und der ist wirklich mehr als human.  :Smilie:  Falls die Gerchte doch nicht stimmen, mach dir bitte nicht allzugroe Panik. Bereite die Seminare jede Woche gut vor und plan genug Zeit ein, um auf die Seminarklausuren zu lernen. Fr die Praktikumsklausur solltest du dir die wichtigsten Rechnungen anschauen (die in den Seminaren erlutert werden). Ansonsten habe selbst ich Biochemie irgendwie bestanden (zwar erst im zweiten bzw. dritten Anlauf, aber ich bin auch wirklich ne Null in dem Fach), also wirst du das auch schaffen. Mach dich bitte, bitte nicht schon verrckt, bevor du dir das ganze Schauspiel mal angesehen hast. Und wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mir gern eine PN schreiben.  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Genau, ich bin Realist.  Und so viele Mbel hab ich nicht, bin ja Studentin. Da dauert ein Umzug in den Lust-Thread nicht all zu lange  Wir haben im ersten Semester Allgemeine Anatomie, Zellbio, Psychologie, Physik, Anorganische Chemie, Einfhrung in die Medizin und natrlich Lettisch  Morgen geht's loooos


Auch von mir einen spannenden ersten Tag! Wenn du nachher noch Energien hast kannst du ja vielleicht berichten wie's so war  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nynaeve

Haettet ihr mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte, wieviel Zeitaufwand fuer die Vorbereitung auf das erste Anatomie Testat (Knochen, Baender, Gelenke) angemessen ist? 
Ich Faultier habe jetzt noch einen Monat Zeit, aber fuerchte wie immer, bis zur Pruefung alles wieder vergessen zu haben, wenn ich zu frueh mit dem Lernen beginne.
Und nach 5 Wochen purer Freizeit habe ich die Grundlagen, die ich damals fuer die erste Anatomie Klausur gelernt habe auch schon wieder nahezu vollstaendig verdraengt, fange also wieder bei 0 an  :grrrr....:

----------


## Qin

> Haettet ihr mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte, wieviel Zeitaufwand fuer die Vorbereitung auf das erste Anatomie Testat (Knochen, Baender, Gelenke) angemessen ist? 
> Ich Faultier habe jetzt noch einen Monat Zeit, aber fuerchte wie immer, bis zur Pruefung alles wieder vergessen zu haben, wenn ich zu frueh mit dem Lernen beginne.
> Und nach 5 Wochen purer Freizeit habe ich die Grundlagen, die ich damals fuer die erste Anatomie Klausur gelernt habe auch schon wieder nahezu vollstaendig verdraengt, fange also wieder bei 0 an


Wrde an deiner Stelle jetzt schon langsam anfangen. Lieber zu frh als zu spt. Denk dran, dass du das ganze ja auch irgendwann mal wiederholen willst ;D wobei in meinem ersten Anatomie Testat Knochen, Bnder, Gelenke UND Muskeln (+Leitungsbahnen) geprft wurden, musste dementsprechend etwas frher anfangen (Muskeln sind mehr als sch**** zu lernen!)
Auf jeden Fall gilt: nicht zu spt anfangen und dann in Panik verfallen ^^

Edit: willst du alles nur vorbereiten frs nchste Semester oder hast du tatschlich in nem Monat die Prfung?

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich hab tatschlich direkt am ersten Tag des neuen Semesters eine mndliche Anatomie Prfung :-/

----------


## freak1

Noch ganze 11 Tage bis zur mndlichen und ich habe so berhaupt gar keinen Bock mehr, ich wills endlich vorbei haben... Bestehen wrde ich auch jetzt schon aber die Motivation ist einfach AM BODEN!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Qin

> Ich hab tatschlich direkt am ersten Tag des neuen Semesters eine mndliche Anatomie Prfung :-/


Dann wrde ich tatschlich schon mal langsam anfangen. Vor allem weil's ein zieeeeemlich trockenes Thema ist und ich zumindest musste erst die Kraft aufbringen, mich da dran zu setzen :p




> Noch ganze 11 Tage bis zur mndlichen und ich habe so berhaupt gar keinen Bock mehr, ich wills endlich vorbei haben... Bestehen wrde ich auch jetzt schon aber die Motivation ist einfach AM BODEN!!!


Wnsche viel Glck!! Hoffe, die Motivation kommt noch rechtzeitig wieder  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

So ein erstes (kurzes) Update. Heute hatten wir Lettisch und Vorlesung in Zellbio. Lettisch war ganz cool aber Zellbio voll der Horror. Erstens habe ich den Prof nur ganz schlecht verstanden (wie sich heraus gestellt hat ging es den anderen hnlich) und zweitens war der Stoff einfach nur deutlich ber LK-Niveau. Ich bin gar nicht mitbekommen, wichtige Vorgnge wie Zellkommunikation, Glykolylse,..wurden einfach in 20 sec besprochen und dann ging's weiter im Stoff. Was hab ich mir da nur eingebrockt???

----------


## freak1

Die Biochemie kaut diese Prozesse noch en detail durch, keine Sorge.

Am Ende des 4. Semesters sind Zellkommunikation und Glykolyse die guten und einfachen Themen, glaub mir.  ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Eigentlich msste ich auch so langsam mal anfangen BC frs nchste Semester vorzubereiten......aber ich habe einfach keine Lust...irgendwie habe ich echt alles vergessen was wir im BC Praktikum und Seminar 1 gemacht haben..... Seminar 2 und 3 wird bestimmt voll der Horror!!!!

----------


## GrandBranleur

> ALLES ********!!! man son shit. ich knnt nur noch heulen. ich spring noch von der brcke.
> ich hatte mich doch so auf das studium gefreut und jetzt? so gerade bin ich durch die anatomieprfungen gerutscht. wirklich gut war das nicht. aber immerhin war ich froh es geschafft zu haben. jetzt stehen chemie und physik auf dem plan und ich raff nix. ich lerne jeden tag und komm trotzdem auf keinen grnen zweig. vor dem studium meinten alle es sein kein problem dass ich chemie und physik nach der 10 abgewhlt hatte. und jetzt bin ich nur noch von leuten umgeben die vom biotechnischen gymnasium kommen und sich kaputt lachen ber den stoff den wir knnen mssen. und ich dackel lern und lern und lern und bin trotzdem immer der der nix rafft. keine ahnung wie ich die kommenden klausuren bestehen soll. ich bin echt am berlegen ob ich vielleicht nicht fr dieses studium geeignet bin. ich dachte mit dem studium wrde sich meine lebensqualitt verbessern weil ich was mache was mich interessiert. nun ist das gegenteil der fall.


Yes, genauso war es bei mir auch.

----------


## amy-mia

> Ich hab tatschlich direkt am ersten Tag des neuen Semesters eine mndliche Anatomie Prfung :-/


was hast du da? 
bei mir ist es sogar noch vor Beginn des 3 Semesters.. Neuroanatomie -.-

----------


## Sticks

> Um schon mal Frust zu schieben bevor das Semester berhaupt begonnen hat..Biochemie..ich hab so Schiss davor..in Gttingen war Chemie in einem Semester abgehandelt und war auch nicht sonderlich schwer weil viel mit Altfragen ging. In Magdeburg hat man 3(!!!) Semester lang Chemie und BC soll wohl auch recht hart sein...Hab fter mal gelesen, dass man kein Chemie-Genie sein muss um BC zu packen..knnt ihr das besttigen? Bzw was sollte man unbedingt fr BC drauf haben? Ich schieb da schon richtig Panik.. -.-


Also Chemie fand ich damals auch schlimm. Aber ich habe mir damals eine gute Nachhilfe fr die Klausur organisiert.
Was Biochemie betrifft, es ist ein super Fach! Ich habe hauptschlich die Duale Reihe Biochemie als Quelle benutzt, allein weil die einer unserer Profs geschrieben hat. Jetzt nach dem Physikum kann ich sagen das Buch in grten Teilen bestimmt 2-3 mal durchgeackert zu haben (wir haben insgesamt drei Biochemie Klausuren). Das Fach ist einfach genial. Viele Kliniker geben immer an, dass man das nachher nicht mehr braucht. Ja vll in einigen Fllen. Aber ich kam aus der Praxis und war erstaunt wie viele Brcken ich zu meiner Berufserfahrung schlagen kann. 
Physiologie ist sicher komplexer.

Ich glaube Selbstzweifel sind zum Teil recht gut! ABER ihr drft nie ber den Punkt kommen aufzugeben und alles hin zu schmeien. Ich habe bis gestern gedacht nichts fr meine mndliche Physikumsprfung zu knnen. Und ich konnte doch eine Eins machen. 
Auch die Chemieklausur war fr mich damals der Horror. Nachhilfe genommen, durchgehalten, hat sich gelohnt!

----------


## EVT

> Ich hab tatschlich direkt am ersten Tag des neuen Semesters eine mndliche Anatomie Prfung :-/


ich habe den prpkurs auch in mnster gemacht. gibt es noch diesen kurs mit den verschiedenen stationen in der letzten ferienwoche? das hat mir sehr geholfen, hatte nmlich erst in der woche davor angefangen zu lernen, hat aber trotzdem locker gereicht  :hmmm...:  knochen ist am wenigsten von allen testaten.

----------


## *milkakuh*

So, Tag 2 hab ich gestern hinter mich gebracht und es war deutlich besser! Wir hatten Chemie und Physik, zwar eigentlich nicht unbedingt meine Fcher aber ich habe die Profs wenigstens verstanden!  ::-dance:  Gleich geht's mit Anatomie weiter - ich bin gespannt!!!  :Love:

----------


## Nynaeve

> was hast du da? 
> bei mir ist es sogar noch vor Beginn des 3 Semesters.. Neuroanatomie -.-


Das erste von 4 Anatomie Testaten des naechsten Semesters. Frage mich sowieso, wie ich in den 3 Monaten, die das Semester lang ist den kompletten Inhalt der drei Prometheus Baende plus zugehoerige Fakten aus nem Kurzlehrbuch in mein Hirn pruegeln soll.




> ich habe den prpkurs auch in mnster gemacht. gibt es noch diesen kurs mit den verschiedenen stationen in der letzten ferienwoche? das hat mir sehr geholfen, hatte nmlich erst in der woche davor angefangen zu lernen, hat aber trotzdem locker gereicht  knochen ist am wenigsten von allen testaten.


Japp, gibt es noch! Ich wuenschte allerdings, der Kurs wuerde schon eher stattfinden, da ich gerne vorher meine ganzen Unklarheiten klaeren wuerde (wie ausfuehrlich man was lernen muss; also welche Strukturen wirklich gefragt sind, bevor ich jede einzelne sutura und linea lerne oder wie pingelig die Pruefer sind, wenn man einen lateinischen Begriff etwas falsch aufsagt, weil man sich die Endung nicht merken kann usw...)

----------


## freak1

> Das erste von 4 Anatomie Testaten des naechsten Semesters. Frage mich sowieso, wie ich in den 3 Monaten, die das Semester lang ist den kompletten Inhalt der drei Prometheus Baende plus zugehoerige Fakten aus nem Kurzlehrbuch in mein Hirn pruegeln soll.


Selbst das schriftliche Physikum fragt nicht jede kleine Randnotiz. Man muss lernen sich das wichtigste anzueignen und gengend Detailwissen drum herum mitzunehmen. Lernt man aber recht schnell, anders geht auch garnicht.
Kurzlehrbcher eignen sich gut fr den ersten Punkt - Mit dem Wissen und dem "roten Faden" daraus liest man dann nochmal die groen Atlanten/Lehrbcher.

Fertig!

----------


## Kyutrexx

@Freak:
Sollte es nicht umgekehrt sein?

Groe Lehrbcher, um das Detailwissen einmal bis in die Tiefe aufzunehmen und Kurzlehrbcher fr die Prfungswiederholung.


Fr Anatomie mchte ich das allerdings mehr oder minder ausschlieen, da dort die groen Lehrbcher oft recht unbersichtlich sind.

Fr Ana sind die Prometheusse und Kurzlehrbcherse schon ziemlich gut geeignet (jedenfalls besser, als sich mit nem dicken Waldeyer hinzusetzen ^^).

----------


## freak1

Ich persnlich halte davon nichts, du brauchst einen berblick. Einfach drauf los lernen bringt nichts, du verstehst den Zusammenhang ja nicht. Hast du den groen Zusammenhang verstanden kannst du die kleinen Details sofort einordnen und merkst sie dir besser.

Zumindest bei mir funktioniert das so ganz gut!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Na insbesondere die Bcher aus dem Springer Verlag haben immer schicke Einfhrungen.

Auerdem kriegt man den berblick ja in den Vorlesungen und bearbeitet das am selben Tag gehrte dann direkt mit dem Buch nach.

Naja, jedenfalls iss das der Idealfall.
Geschafft hab ichs nich immer, aber meistens - und so ging es am besten.


Was natrlich alles keine Rolle mehr spielt, weil das Physikum jetzt zeigen muss, ob das wirklich was gebracht hat ^^.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

So nachdem wir im 2. Semester wirklich jeden Monat von April bis Juli mind eine Klausur geschrieben haben, ich Physik verkackt hab und daher im Sep noch mal schreiben muss und so auch nocht im Aug abschalten konnte, bin ich total durch und hab groe Lust abzuberechen. Seh null chance Physik zubestehen, da ich einfach nicht mehr lernen kann und dann ab 18.Okt bis Feb wieder mind eine Klausur pro Monta dran ist.
Ich kann nicht mehr

----------


## EVT

nein, nicht wegen physik abbrechen! hast du schonmal nachhilfe genommen?

----------


## Sticks

Eine Klausur im Monat ist nicht viel...

Aber auf keinen Fall wegen Physik abbrechen!!!
Suche die professionelle Nachhilfe. Habe ich damals fr Chemie auch gehabt. Hab mich schon angemeldet bevor ich eingeschrieben war. Manchmal braucht man Hilfe, und manchmal Glck. Versuche deine Probleme sachlich anzugehen. Physik musst du nicht einmal frs Physikum lernen um zu bestehen. Meine medilearnhefte habe ich eingeschweit wieder verkauft.

----------


## Nudelina

Deshalb abzubrechen wre echt krank!!!!!!!

----------


## mathematicus

> So nachdem wir im 2. Semester wirklich jeden Monat von April bis Juli mind eine Klausur geschrieben haben, ich Physik verkackt hab und daher im Sep noch mal schreiben muss und so auch nocht im Aug abschalten konnte, bin ich total durch und hab groe Lust abzuberechen. Seh null chance Physik zubestehen, da ich einfach nicht mehr lernen kann und dann ab 18.Okt bis Feb wieder mind eine Klausur pro Monta dran ist.
> Ich kann nicht mehr


Blo nicht!! Physik ist so doof, da wrde ich wie bereits gesagt entweder Nachhilfe nehmen oder mal Kommilitonen fragen, die das knnen bzw. gut bestanden haben. Erfahrungsgem sind da einige sehr entgegenkommend und werden sich sicher mit dir hinsetzen und das nochmal durchgehen.  :Smilie:  Und ja, es ist vielleicht nicht gerade die grte Motivation fr's Studium, in eine Nachklausur gehen zu mssen - aber im Endeffekt ist es vllig egal, wann und wie man den Schein macht, solange man jetzt nicht im letzten Versuch durchfliegt. Ich wei jetzt nicht, wann du im September nachschreibst, aber was vor Klausuren immer gut ist: 1-2 Tage frei machen und nichts lernen, um einfach mal den Kopf freizubekommen - man lebt schlielich nicht fr die Uni (und schon gar nicht fr Physik ;)). 
Zu den Klausuren: eine pro Monat ist doch okay, wir schreiben immer alles geballt innerhalb einer Woche gegen Semesterende..^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir hatten im 1. Semester auch 1-2 Klausuren im Monat (Testate nicht einbezogen). Im 2. dann alle 4 Wochen ein Testat in Ana, ist denke ich normal, dass man jeden Monat mind. 1 Prfung hat und echt besser als alle am Ende in einer Woche.

Du packst Physik schon, Kopf hoch und nicht aufgeben. Ich hatte in Chemie auch eine Woche vor der Klausur Nachhilfe und es hat immerhin zum bestehen gereicht. Bei uns ist bei den Chemienachhilfeleuten echt am Semesterende vom ersten Hochsaison gewesen mit Nachhilfe geben, die kamen kaum hinterher ;-p
Wird es fr Physik sicher auch geben, also power eine Woche vorher nochmal mit Nachhilfe durch und dann wird das schon werden, ich drcke dir ganz fest die Daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Nachhilfe wre ne Idee falls ich den Versuch jetzt verkackt und komplett wiederholen muss. Das Problem in Bonn ist halt, das es keine VL fr Mediziner gibt, nur ne allgemeine im 1. Semester, keine Seminare, kein Tutorium, keine Altklausuren, keine bungsaufgabe... nur ein Praktikum in dem man Versucht mit den Versuchen durch zukommen, was man fastnie schafft und wo man auch keine Fragen stellen darf. Frage =Punkt abzug  :Keks: 
 Ich bin einfach total durch. Klar ist eine Klausur pro Monat (teilweise auch mehr) ok, aber wenn man dann 1 Semster lang inkl ferien nicht einen Monat durchschnaufen kann und genau wei dass es im WS genauso luft ... So mal zwei Wochen komplett an nix denken wre toll  :grrrr....:

----------


## freak1

Zum Physikum rderst du dich von Juni-Juli bis Mitte/Ende September ohne Zwischenstopp. ;)

----------


## Gesocks

> Zum Physikum rderst du dich von Juni-Juli bis Mitte/Ende September ohne Zwischenstopp. ;)


... ach so geht das ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

Ich bin einer der kaum was gemacht hat und selbst ich bin fertig wie ein Brtchen und wrde am liebsten Montag die mndliche haben damit es weg ist... Aber danach wenigstens 4 Wochen frei!  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

das sind aber immer noch keine 12Monate

----------


## freak1

Dann machst du etwas grundlegend falsch. :Woow:

----------


## EVT

naja, studium ist halt nicht wie ein job mit garantiertem urlaub. wenn ne klausur ansteht muss man lernen, egal wann und wo. auch wenn andere sommerferien haben.. wird vorm physikum nicht anders sein.
ist halt pech, wenn man durchfaellt. aber du wirst doch den ganzen sommer nicht nur mit physic verbracht haben?

----------


## Alex.Ferethil

> So nachdem wir im 2. Semester wirklich jeden Monat von April bis Juli mind eine Klausur geschrieben haben, ich Physik verkackt hab und daher im Sep noch mal schreiben muss und so auch nocht im Aug abschalten konnte, bin ich total durch und hab groe Lust abzuberechen. Seh null chance Physik zubestehen, da ich einfach nicht mehr lernen kann und dann ab 18.Okt bis Feb wieder mind eine Klausur pro Monta dran ist.
> Ich kann nicht mehr


Liebes schmuggelmaeuschen!

Keinesfalls wegen einem solchen Fach abbrechen. Die Vorklinik macht keinen Spa (oder zumindest den weitaus wenigsten) -aber es ist halt eine notwendige Hrde auf dem Weg zu deinem Traumberuf. Klar kann einen ein Semester mal schaffen. Wenn man sich irgendwie verzettelt, dazu noch ein paar persnliche Ereignisse dazukommen und als Sahnehubchen noch eine Klausur schief luft... dann will man manchmal alles hinschmeien. Aber das ist es nicht wert, einfach nicht verrckt machen lassen.

Ich htte eigentlich jetzt gerade Physikum schreiben mssen - aber bei mir ist seit Beginn des letzten Semesters einiges schiefgelaufen... falsche Freunde, mir ziemlich unergrndliches Fach (Hier besteht das 4. VK im Groen und Ganzen nur aus Biochemie)... so nach und nach habe ich mich ziemlich erfolgreich in eine Depression gebuddelt und fand Biochemie schlielich so toll, dass ich die Klausur gleich zweimal schrieb. Beim zweiten Anlauf klappte es dann, der Schein kam somit am Tag des Einsendeschlusses beim LPA... und drei Wochen spter musste ich zurcktreten, weil mich das Ganze so fertig gemacht hat, dass ich nun einfach keine Energie mehr hatte um mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu motivieren weiterzupowern. Die Entscheidung fiel mir alles andere als leicht und ich konnte sie nur mit professioneller Untersttzung fllen.

So, genug von der Seele geschrieben ^^ Was ich damit sagen will: Viele sind berfordert, wenige merken es, noch weniger tun etwas dagegen. Wenn dir das Studium im Moment zuviel abfordert, dann lass dir Zeit um Luft zu holen. Kein Fach fr sich genommen macht dich spter zu einem guten oder schlechten Arzt - genauso wenig wie dich eine misslungene Klausur in irgendeiner Art und Weise disqualifiziert.

"Kein Arzt fngt an Medizin zu studieren" hat man mir mal gesagt - die medizinische Version von "Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen". Ein jeder deiner Kommilitonen wird in irgendeinem Fach seinen Meister finden und erstmal hngenbleiben - und das ist normal.  :Smilie:  Sieh es so: Du hast Probleme in einem Fach, das mit Medizin wirklich nur GANZ am Rand zu tun hat. Nimm dir Zeit, such dir Hilfe und rock' es beim nchsten Mal. Rckschlge sind zum berwinden da!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sticks

> Zum Physikum rderst du dich von Juni-Juli bis Mitte/Ende September ohne Zwischenstopp. ;)


Hinzu kommen aber auch noch die Klausuren die noch im vierten geschrieben werden. 
Das wre dann ca von April bis September.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin verloren und brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Wir hatten gestern das erste mal Zellbiopraktikum am Mikroskop. In der Stunde haben wir ein Motoneuron in einem Prparat von einem Spinalnerv und noch irgendwas vom Cerrebellum mikroskopiert. Hiervon sollten wir histologische Zeichnungen anfertigen. Die restlichen Aufgabenstellungen vom Praktikum sollen wir zuhause erledigen.

Aufgabe Nummer 2 lautet folgendermaen: Draw and mark appropriate cells and organoides: a) animal cell b) prokaryotic cell, c) plant cell, d) nucleus, e) mitochondrion, f) Golgi-complex, g) smooth endoplasmic reticulum, h) peroxisome, j) lysosomes and endosomes.

Ich hab ihn extra nach der Stunde noch gefragt, ob das schematische oder histologische Zeichnungen sein sollen und dann meinte er histologische. Ich kann mir das jetzt aber irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen oder ist es wirklich blich von ganzen Zellen histologische Zeichnungen anzufertigen? Bis jetzt kenn ich mich da nicht aus  :Oh nee...:  Hier gibt es halt auch sprachliche Barrieren, der Prof ist kein Nativespeaker und wir auch nicht, da gibt es hin und wieder echt Missverstndnisse. Kann mir jemand helfen???  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also wir mussten in Histo auch immer alles zeichnen. Leider hat mein Histoheft eine Freundin die gerade Physikum macht sonst htt ich dir mal ein paar Bilder geschickt.....

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Also wir mussten in Histo auch immer alles zeichnen. Leider hat mein Histoheft eine Freundin die gerade Physikum macht sonst htt ich dir mal ein paar Bilder geschickt.....


Ah okay, also vielleicht soll doch alles histologisch gezeichnet werden. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand mal ein paar Beispielbilder fr mich? Also wie z.B. eine Nervenzelle histologisch gezeichnet wird ist mir noch relativ klar, aber wie soll ich denn eine komplette eukaryotische Zelle mit allen Zellorganellen zeichnen? Oder gibts irgendwo eine Homepage mit solchen Zeichnungen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!  :Smilie: 

Edit: Und wo nehm ich die Prparate her? Einfach aus dem Internet? Oh man, ich stell mich echt bld an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## auroraborealis

Wie soll man denn ohne Prparat und Mikroskop ein histologisches Bild zeichnen? Abgesehen davon, dass jede Zelle anders aussieht, kommt es ja auch auf die Frbung an, was man sieht.
Davon abgesehen, sind die genannten Stukturen in einem Lichtmikroskopischen Bild gar nicht unbedingt sichtbar. Der Kern schon, aber Peroxisomen? No Way. 

Ich an deiner Stelle wrde eine Schema Zeichnung machen von den drei genannten Zelltypen und die Organellen einzeichnen und beschriften. Alles andere ist Unsinn. 
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann zeichne in rot/ Blau, dann kannst du immer noch sagen, das wre HE gefrbt und du einfach nur ein lausiger Zeichner  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann zeichne in rot/ Blau, dann kannst du immer noch sagen, das wre HE gefrbt und du einfach nur ein lausiger Zeichner



Erinnert mich an meine Histoklausur. O-Ton des kontrollierendes Profs: "Das wird auch dann kein Zellkern, wenn Sie es dran schreiben." 

Japp, ich bin wirklich ein lausiger Zeichner. ;)

----------


## amy-mia

> Das erste von 4 Anatomie Testaten des naechsten Semesters. Frage mich sowieso, wie ich in den 3 Monaten, die das Semester lang ist den kompletten Inhalt der drei Prometheus Baende plus zugehoerige Fakten aus nem Kurzlehrbuch in mein Hirn pruegeln soll.


ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es geht... letztlich kommt es dann aber dennoch auf die Fragen des Prfers an...
Viel Glck

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir hatten auch die komplette Ana in einem Semster und es geht wirklich ins Hirn, wie auch immer  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alex.Ferethil

> Wir hatten auch die komplette Ana in einem Semster und es geht wirklich ins Hirn, wie auch immer


Der ein oder andere Nervenzusammenbruch sei einem da auch zugestanden ;) Aber es geht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Der ein oder andere Nervenzusammenbruch sei einem da auch zugestanden ;) Aber es geht.


Ohne Zweifel  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nynaeve

Ihr macht mir ja richtig Mut :p
Heit also, als Pendlerin mit 2 Kindern habe ich so gut wie keine Chance das nchste Semester unbeschadet und erfolgreich ber die Bhne zu kriegen, oje...diese Aussichten motivieren mich jetzt auch nicht gerade zum Lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ihr macht mir ja richtig Mut :p
> Heit also, als Pendlerin mit 2 Kindern habe ich so gut wie keine Chance das nchste Semester unbeschadet und erfolgreich ber die Bhne zu kriegen, oje...diese Aussichten motivieren mich jetzt auch nicht gerade zum Lernen


Ach Quatsch  :Smilie:  Wenn ich eines in diesem Studium gelernt habe, dann, dass man wirklich an bzw. mit seinen Aufgaben wchst. Mittlerweile habe ich mich damit abgefunden, dass man anfangs immer denkt, es wre viel/unmglich/..., aber am Ende geht es dann doch irgendwie immer gut aus^^ Und bei mndlichen Testaten wrde ich einfach schauen, wen ich habe und die Fachschaft oder hhere Semester dazu ausquetschen, so habe ich mir in Histo z.B. einige Themen gespart beim Lernen  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVT

auch andere pendelnde muetter haben den praepkurs in muenster geschafft, keine sorge. ich fand es ganz gut, dass man das erste testat nach den ferine hatte und neuro ist ja auch erst naechstes semester.
u selbst wenn man mal durch ein testat durchfaellt macht man es einfach nochmal.

----------


## Nudelina

Hey ihr
ich habe mal eine Frage zum Anatomie lernen
Muss ich bei den Muskeln den Ursprung und Ansatz genau lernen oder reicht es wenn ich weiss, wo er ungefhr entspringt? Und kann. man sich die Funktion i- wie ableiten? Oder muss ich das alles einfach so lernen

LG

----------


## Rhiannon

> Hey ihr
> ich habe mal eine Frage zum Anatomie lernen
> Muss ich bei den Muskeln den Ursppur rung und Ansatz genau lernen oder reicht es wan such die enn ich weiss, wo er ungefhr entspringt? Und kann. man sich die Funktion i- wie ableiten? Oder muss ich das alles einfach so lernen
> 
> LG


Solltest du genau lernen, wirst du im Testat auch genau nennen mssen. Funktion kann man sich - find ich - gut ableiten, wenn man wei, wo er lngs luft und sich einfach beim lernen immer wieder die Bewegung dazu macht. Also bspw. wenn du die Flexoren am Oberschenkel machst, einfach immer die Bewegung mitmachen und dir klar machen aus dem Ansatz/Ursprung raus, dass es biomechanisch nur so sein kann. 
Bei uns war in einem Testat zB die Situtation, dass die Prferin ne bestimmte Bewegung gemacht hat (in dem Fall Supination/Pronation am Arm bei angewinkeltem vor dem Bauch gehaltenem Arm) und dann wissen wollte, welcher Muskel das macht.

----------


## Zaphir

Jep Muskeln muss man schon genau lernen mit Ansatz/Ursprung und Innervation. Klar kannst du dir paar Sachen wie Adduktoren und Abduktoren herleiten. Aber eigentlich musst du alle Muskeln einzeln benennen knnen, mit eben den Kriterien des Ansatz-Ursprungs-Funktion-Innervation und mgliche Pathologien. Versuch vielleicht am besten die Muskeln in Gruppen zu lernen.
Naja aber jeder hat eine andere Art zu lernen, schau einfach wie es fr dich am besten ist.

Interessant wre es ja zu wissen, ob denn im Physikum der ganze kram mit Ansatz/Ursprung immer noch eine Rolle spielt??

----------


## fallenangel30487

Nach dem gerade eine gute Freundin von mir im schriftlichen Physikum durchgefallen ist bekomm ich so langsam echt Panik!!! Die ist eigentlich echt gut und ist jetzt wegen einem Punkt gescheitert..... Ich wei echt grad nicht wie ich das im Mrz hinbekommen soll....?????

----------


## Miss_H

> Interessant wre es ja zu wissen, ob denn im Physikum der ganze kram mit Ansatz/Ursprung immer noch eine Rolle spielt??


Ja tut es, aber man kommt auch ohne durch. In diesem Herbst wurden wieder einige Muskeln gefragt




> Ich wei echt grad nicht wie ich das im Mrz hinbekommen soll....?????


Bis Mrz ist noch viel Zeit. Das ist gar kein Problem. Ich habe im Juni angefangen mit Lernen und das hat fr mehr als gerade bestehen gereicht. Man glaubt immer, dass man es nicht schafft und eigentlich nichts wei, aber das ist gar nicht so. Man wei viel mehr als man glaubt. Ich wrde Psycho nicht unterschtzen, das sind 60 Fragen und man sollte es auf jeden Fall lernen. 

Ich habe mit sehr schwer getan mit dem Muskel lernen. Ich habe einfach versucht es auswendig zu lernen. Ist aber nicht so ganz sinnvoll. Erstmal groe Gruppen lernen und dann ins Detail vorarbeiten. Das klappt schon!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bis Mrz ist noch viel Zeit. Das ist gar kein Problem. Ich habe im Juni angefangen mit Lernen und das hat fr mehr als gerade bestehen gereicht. Man glaubt immer, dass man es nicht schafft und eigentlich nichts wei, aber das ist gar nicht so. Man wei viel mehr als man glaubt. Ich wrde Psycho nicht unterschtzen, das sind 60 Fragen und man sollte es auf jeden Fall lernen. 
> 
> Ich habe mit sehr schwer getan mit dem Muskel lernen. Ich habe einfach versucht es auswendig zu lernen. Ist aber nicht so ganz sinnvoll. Erstmal groe Gruppen lernen und dann ins Detail vorarbeiten. Das klappt schon!


Das mit den Muskeln macht mir keine so groen Sorgen, das viel mir auch in Ana nicht so schwer (bin Physiotherpeutin).. Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen um BC, ich hab den BC Schein bekommen ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung zu haben.... Wir hatten ne Gleitklausel in der Klausur + noch ein paar Altfragen und da wir zum bestehen da nur 43% gebraucht haben statt 60% hab selbst ich bestanden....und das obwohl ich wirklich 0 Plan von BC habe *g*

----------


## Miss_H

Auch BC kann man schaffen. Lern mit Medilearn oder Endspurt und du schaffst dann auch dort die 60%. An vielen Unis sind die Klausuren vorher schwieriger.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Auch BC kann man schaffen. Lern mit Medilearn oder Endspurt und du schaffst dann auch dort die 60%. An vielen Unis sind die Klausuren vorher schwieriger.


Ich hoffe dass ich das mit Ana und Physio ausgleichen kann.... Trotzdem die Panik bleibt...naja muss jetzt erst mal alles Scheine im nchsten Semester schaffen..Bei uns kommen jetzt noch die ganzen klinischen Seminare...

----------


## Sticks

Man muss nicht alles knnen! 
Ich hatte auch keine Lust Chemie und Physik zu lernen. Wenn man den Rest gut drauf hat reicht das doch. Auch fr eine gute Note.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@ Fallenangel: Hier, ich bin auch so eine Biochemie-Null. Bei uns waren die Klausuren an der Uni auch deutlich schwerer als das, was letztendlich im Physikum gefragt wurde. Die Endspurt- bzw. ML-Skripte sind wirklich gut, weil da eben genau das drin steht, was du fr das schriftliche Physikum wissen musst. Wenn du etwas mehr auf Verstndnis lernen willst (vielleicht auch im Hinblick auf die mndliche Prfung), kann ich dir das KLB von Thieme empfehlen, das finde ich wirklich schn geschrieben und auch die Stoffwechselwege sind sehr gut dargestellt. Ansonsten ist fr die mndliche auch die "In Frage und Antwort"-Reihe wirklich gut. Auch in Biochemie  :Smilie: 
Was die Angst vor dem Durchfallen angeht: Ich glaube, dass die ganz normal ist. Wenn du aber gut lernst, wirst du das schon hinkriegen. Und wegen deiner Freundin: Man kann in der Vorklinik noch so gut sein, im schriftlichen Physikum fragen die nun mal teilweise ganz anders. Und so hart das jetzt klingen mag: Denk nicht an andere Leute, sondern nur an dich. Das wird dein Physikum, also bereite dich nach deinem Gusto darauf vor. Fang rechtzeitig an, mach dir vielleicht einen Lernplan, damit du sehen kannst, wo du im Stoff stehst, plan gengend Pausen ein und ganz wichtig: Kreuz um dein Leben ;) 
Und mach dich bitte, bitte, bitte jetzt noch nicht verrckt, bis Mrz ist es noch ein halbes Jahr. Du schaffst das!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das Biochemie KLB von Thieme hab ich auch das find ich auch echt gut.... Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte...ich habe jetzt schon angefangen zu lernen und hoffe dass ich bis Anfang Oktober einigermaen fr die Biochemie Seminare vorbereitet bin, sodass ich einigermaen mitkomme. Da wird ja hoffentlich auch nochmal einiges aus dem ersten Seminar und dem Praktikum wiederholt.....

----------


## Sticks

Auf keinen Fall die Endspurtskripte fr Biochemie nehmen! Ich hatte sie mal da, nachdem ich drei BC Klausuren schreiben drfte und die Duale Reihe gut bearbeitet habe, kann ich sagen das dort sehr viele Fehler drin sind!

----------


## AdoreTheSea

Aber doch bestimmt nicht die 2. Auflage. Ich hab damit gelernt und es lief ziemlich gut. Hab zwar zustzlich auch die Duale Reihe gehabt, aber fr`s Physikum zum Auffrischen fand ich die durchaus sehr gelungen. Ich hab aber die 2. Auflage. Von der ersten hab ich auch gehrt, dass da teils groteske Fehler drin waren..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

bruchte morgen um 14 alle verfgbaren Daumen und ein Wunder um die Physik Wiederholer Klausur zupacken...

----------


## Kandra

Meine Daumen hast du, viel Erfolg!

----------


## bugger

*Daumen ganz fest drck*

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dito. Du schaffst das.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Gaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnz viel Glck!!!!!! Du besiegst heute den Physik-Horror  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Meine Daumen sind auch ganz fest gedrckt! Du schaffst das!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

Viel Glck & Erfolg!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Viel Erfolg!!!!! Tschakka du schaffst das!!!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Meine Daumen waren natrlich auch gedrckt. Wie lief es denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@schmuggel: So, nun sollte die dumme Klausur hinter dir liegen. Alles gut gegangen diesmal? Hab die Dumchen gedrckt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Heute erstes Anatomietestat und ich fhl mich nicht wirklich fit  :Frown:  hoffentlich geht das gut..... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Miss_H

> Heute erstes Anatomietestat und ich fhl mich nicht wirklich fit  hoffentlich geht das gut.....


Das ist ganz normal. Ich hatte das bei 3 von 4 Anatomietestaten und dann im Physikum nochmal. Trotzdem ist es immer gut gegangen. Ich drcke die Daumen.

----------


## pefanimus

tipps und tricks frs nerven lernen?
ich komm irgendwie immer mit den Rr.ventrales o durcheinander

----------


## freak1

Gutes Neurobuch und immer wieder auf's neue.

Wobei Rr. ventrales ja eigentlich Basisverstndnis ist. Ich persnlich habe mir immer radix anterior/posterior und rr. ventrales/dorsales gemerkt um die sicher auseinander zu halten. dorsales = rcken+autochtone, ventrales bilden direkte ste oder plexus.
Und Plexus sind wieder stumpf auswendig.

----------


## unc89

Mir hat es geholfen, erst mal kein gutes Neurobuch zur Hand zu nehmen, sondern mit Kurzlehrbuch und medi-learn mir erst mal die Basics anzuschauen, und danach erst mit dem Trepel zu arbeiten.

Plexus sacralis und lumbalis habe ich mit den beiden Merksprchen (In Indien gibts kein frisches Obst und gut gehts kaum mit Ischias im Prpsaal) gelernt.

Plexus brachialis ist komplizierter, aber auch in den medi-learns gut erklrt. Allerdings ist es sinnvoll nach dem Verstehen dort sich nochmal alles im Atlas anzuschauen.
Im Sobotta ist der Verlauf der Nerven aus diesem Plexus gut gezeigt.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Fr Plexus hilft v.a einfache schmatische Zeichnungen selbst zu zeichnen nachdem man ein Text durchgelesen hat. Das fand ich viel ntzliche als irgendwelche viele Linien/ Nerven in Atlanten - und da gibts auch ein paar Merksprche...

Im Anhang findet ihr ein superdokument, den ich von meinem Prptutor noch bekommen hab ;) Viel Spass mit ihm. Ich hab nur mit dem Schema erst verstanden, wie Plexus funktioniert ^^

----------


## pefanimus

danke, fr die tipps ;)

mich verwirrt einfach plexus brachialis mit infra und supra usw  :Smilie:  - aber ich bin so langsam dahinter gestiegen

----------


## freak1

Plexus brachialis ist doch schn einfach und logisch.

Und netterweise auch der einzige der im Detail gefragt wird, schau dir mal im Trepel o.. den lumbosacralis an, da steigst du nicht mehr durch. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Hey,
sorry ich wollte schon viel eher schreiben. Aber iwie war ich die letzten Tage entweder mit trinken oder mit ausnchtern beschftigt.
Die Klausur war mega scheie, total anders und schwerer als die anderen. Ich war mir voll sicher knapp durch gefallen zu sein. Aber schei drauf Punktlandung und nie mehr Physik. Heute den Schein bei meinen "Lieblingstutor" aber geholt. GAnz vielen Dank an alle die Daumen die gedrckt wurden <3
Das Leben ist schn  :bhh:

----------


## Strodti

Hey, sehr cool! Freu mich total fr dich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey,
> sorry ich wollte schon viel eher schreiben. Aber iwie war ich die letzten Tage entweder mit trinken oder mit ausnchtern beschftigt.
> Die Klausur war mega scheie, total anders und schwerer als die anderen. Ich war mir voll sicher knapp durch gefallen zu sein. Aber schei drauf Punktlandung und nie mehr Physik. Heute den Schein bei meinen "Lieblingstutor" aber geholt. GAnz vielen Dank an alle die Daumen die gedrckt wurden <3
> Das Leben ist schn


Genau so ging es mir letztes Jahr auch!!! Ein Hoch auf die Punklandung...ich war noch nie so froh eine Klausur bestanden zu haben *g* Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch schmuggelmaeuschen!  :Smilie: 

Bei mir war die Woche ziemlich bescheiden. "Generalprobe" in Anatomie nicht bestanden, nchste Woche Colloquium :-/ In Zellbio hab ich zwar den Test bestanden dafr konnte ich meine 2 Protokolle vom Praktikum wieder mit heim nehmen und muss wohl alles komplett berarbeiten. Zufrieden war er mit keinem und keiner hat bestanden. Heute kam Protokoll Nr. 3 dazu, was wir bis nchsten Freitag fertig haben mssen. Ohne bestandene Protokolle kein Colloquium und ohne Colloquium kein final exam, na das kann ja was werden... :was ist das...?:

----------


## smanpodg

Ein Forum mit dem Titel "Wartezeitdepression" und eins, mit dem Titel "Vorklinikfrust"... Ich vermisse das "Danke, Deutschland! Nach langem warten und/oder extremen Anstrengungen und viel Frust und Trauer darf ich endlich meinem Berufswunsch nachgehen und bin glcklich" Forum..........

----------


## fallenangel30487

Es gibt doch auch "Vorklinik Lust statt Frust" 
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=60841

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich htt jetzt gern langsam mal nen Stundenplan..ich krieg regelmig Panik, dass ich nicht alles, was ich mir vornehme in diesem Semester unterbringe. -.-

Bm, zurckrudern. Hab den Stundenplan wohl iwie bersehen..mann is der hsslich...

----------


## Kandra

> Ich htt jetzt gern langsam mal nen Stundenplan..ich krieg regelmig Panik, dass ich nicht alles, was ich mir vornehme in diesem Semester unterbringe. -.-
> 
> Bm, zurckrudern. Hab den Stundenplan wohl iwie bersehen..mann is der hsslich...


Wir kriegen (falls ich an der LMU bleibe) unseren Stundenplan am Donnerstag vor dem Semesterstart, also mal geschmeidige 4 Tage vorher. Reicht ja auch locker, wer plant schon fr die nchste Woche....

----------


## Miss_H

> Wir kriegen (falls ich an der LMU bleibe) unseren Stundenplan am Donnerstag vor dem Semesterstart, also mal geschmeidige 4 Tage vorher. Reicht ja auch locker, wer plant schon fr die nchste Woche....


So genau konnte mir das noch niemand sagen. Wo hast du denn da nachgefragt? Naja wenn alles gut luft, dann brauch ich den Stundenplan nicht mehr  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Liebe Leidensgenossen.Mein Stundenplan in Marburg ist auch zum Davonlaufen,auerdem haben sie immer noch keine Gruppeneinteilung online.
Ich wnsche uns allen viel Erfolg im WiSe

----------


## Kandra

> So genau konnte mir das noch niemand sagen. Wo hast du denn da nachgefragt? Naja wenn alles gut luft, dann brauch ich den Stundenplan nicht mehr


steht auf Mecum wie jedes Semester unter News ;)

----------


## Miss_H

> steht auf Mecum wie jedes Semester unter News ;)


Das ist zu einfach fr mich ;)

----------


## //stefan

wir haben auch noch keine abschlieende gruppeneinteilung... et ktt wie et ktt, wa?! ich freu mich endlich auf mehr medizinische themen. ist es pervers, sich aufs studium zu freuen (zur rechtfertigung: ich hatte immerhin auch 3 monate leerlauf)...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sticks

> Ich htt jetzt gern langsam mal nen Stundenplan..ich krieg regelmig Panik, dass ich nicht alles, was ich mir vornehme in diesem Semester unterbringe. -.-
> 
> Bm, zurckrudern. Hab den Stundenplan wohl iwie bersehen..mann is der hsslich...


Unterbringen?
Das Medizin Studium ist sehr schulisch aufgebraut. Da wird geplant welche Kurse man wann hat, wann man welche Klausur schreibt und Scheine macht. Also einfach hingehen und studieren, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen ob du den Kurs jetzt oder spter machst wie in anderen Fchern.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja danke, ich studier bereits im 3.Semester.  :hmmm...:  Aber ich muss den Prpkurs aus dem 1. Semester, Histo aus dem 1. Semester und Berufsfelderkung aus dem 1.Semester irgendwo in meinen Stundenplan reinquetschen. DAS gilt es unterzubringen. Alles andere macht sich von selbst, das stimmt.

----------


## Nilani

und das neben Physio und Chemiepraktikum?? Da hast du dir ja echt was vorgenommen, Sanguis ... viel GLck

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Chemiepraktikum muss ich nicht mehr machen, da ich den Schein schon in Gttingen bekommen hab. Das soll in MD ja ein ganz schner Brocken sein. 
Oh Mann jetzt machst du mir wieder Angst :S

----------


## EVT

physik hast du dann ja auch schon oder?

----------


## davo

> Ja danke, ich studier bereits im 3.Semester.  Aber ich muss den Prpkurs aus dem 1. Semester, Histo aus dem 1. Semester und Berufsfelderkung aus dem 1.Semester irgendwo in meinen Stundenplan reinquetschen. DAS gilt es unterzubringen. Alles andere macht sich von selbst, das stimmt.


Ich wnsche dir viel Energie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@ EVT Jap hab bis auf Histo alles aus dem 1. Semester mitgenommen was ging.
@ davo Danke :s

----------


## Nilani

> Chemiepraktikum muss ich nicht mehr machen, da ich den Schein schon in Gttingen bekommen hab. Das soll in MD ja ein ganz schner Brocken sein. 
> Oh Mann jetzt machst du mir wieder Angst :S


Ja, Chemie und Biochemie sind nicht so ganz ohne. Versuch auf alle Flle in Physio gut mitzukommen, es wird einem  zwar nichts geschenkt, aber es ist durchaus machbar. Wenn man das 1. und vielleicht noch das 2. Praktikumstestat gut macht, hat man es leichter, ist leider so, dass da einige leicht voreingenommen sind. BC gehen eh fast alle in die Generalklausur, aber die "Praktikumseingangsklausur" am Ende des Semesters ist nicht zu unterschtzen. Wird schon hinhauen, das haben schon ganz andere geschafft und wenn Chemie schonmal wegfllt, ist das hilfreich  :Top:

----------


## Zaphir

Ich hab kein bock auf Vorklinik mehr. Ich will in die Klinik! Punktbastaaus!

So das musste mal sein!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

In einem Jahr sind wir hoffentlich auch in der Klinik  :hmmm...:  Die Hlfte der VK ist geschafft, den Rest packen wir auch noch irgendwie. Kopf hoch.

----------


## mathematicus

> In einem Jahr sind wir hoffentlich auch in der Klinik  Die Hlfte der VK ist geschafft, den Rest packen wir auch noch irgendwie. Kopf hoch.


Vorher muss ich nur noch das kommende Semester mit Anatomie, Physio und BC berleben.  :peng:  *party hard*  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ mathematicus: Mir fehlt auch nur noch Ana (inkl. Neuro),, Physio, und halb BC, halb Psych/Soz

----------


## mathematicus

> @ mathematicus: Mir fehlt auch nur noch Ana (inkl. Neuro),, Physio, und halb BC, halb Psych/Soz


Bei mir exakt genauso bis auf PsychSoz!  :Big Grin:  Allerdings liegen die Klausur-/Testattermine in dem Semester so bescheiden, dass ich mir noch berlegen muss, wo es am wenigsten schlimm wre, durchzufliegen bzw. in das Nachtestat zu gehen -.-

----------


## Willen_braucht_man..

Hallo zusammen,

ich brte gerade ber einer Funktion von der ich nicht wei, wie ich herangehen soll. 


0,1 = 10mit exponent x^2+3x+1

Berechne x! Lsungen sind {-1, -2}

Ich kann die Gleichungsart/Funktionsart nicht erkennen und wei nicht, was ich mit der Gleichung im Exponenten zur Basis 10 machen muss. runterholen und erstmal nach p-q-formel auflsen???

Vielen Dank vorab.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Fr was ist das? Physik?

----------


## Gesocks

Die Umkehrfunktion einer Exponentialfunktion ist der Logarithmus. Die Basis ist 10, also benutzt du den dekadischen Logarithmus.

----------


## Willen_braucht_man..

Ja Danke, hab ich gemacht und hat geklappt.

----------


## Nynaeve

Eine Woche bis zum Ana-Testat und ich hab trotz 4 Stunden tglich Lernen in den letzten 2 Wochen erst etwa 50% drauf. I'm screwed.

----------


## mathematicus

> Eine Woche bis zum Ana-Testat und ich hab trotz 4 Stunden tglich Lernen in den letzten 2 Wochen erst etwa 50% drauf. I'm screwed.


Ich hab noch 10 Tage und fhle mich auch noch dumm wie Brot. Wird schon schiefgehen, und einen Tag spter ist noch ein BC-Testat... da freut man sich direkt wieder auf die Uni!  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

hab heute fr das Ana angefangen. Ich hab Embyro schon in der Ausbildung gehasst... Und dann diese Angaben VL (wo ich nie da war), ersten 100 Seiten Prometheus (aber iwie auch nicht alles davon, aber komplett reichen die auch  nicht), das aus 1. Semester Propdeutik natrlich auch und dann noch so anderer Kram wo keiner genau wei was wir lernen sollen...
Wie ich das liebe...

----------


## lio

Macht der Huang noch die Vorbereitungsvorlesung? Da gibt's doch auch Folien (die wrde ich mir auch unbedingt anschauen, die ganzen Proteine, nach denen er so gerne fragt, stehen nmlich nicht im Prometheus).

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Morgen gehts los mit dem 3. Semester...ich wiiiill niiicht. T.T

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Redoxreaktionen lsen bei mir folgenden Gesichtsausdruck aus:  :Hh?:

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Redoxreaktionen lsen bei mir folgenden Gesichtsausdruck aus:


Hihi. Mein Mitleid, weil die habe ich auch gehasst. Hatte auch einen sehr schwachen Chemie-Hintergrund, und im 1. semester hatten wir das Chemie Seminar parallel zu Prpkurs und entsprechend wurde es auch vernachlssigt. Und dann kam das Praktikum mit Testaten jeden 2. Tag. Da kann ich noch gut erinnern, als ich jemanden gefunden hab, der es mir gut erklren konnte... um 10 uhr am Vormittag und um 13 Uhr war das Praktikum mit testat und um 12:30 hab ich kapiert, wie man die berechnet. ^^ 

Mit bisschen Zeitdruck geht alles!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Chemie ist DAS Fach bei uns im Ersten Semester, habe ich nix schlimmes  :Smilie:  also werde ich das hoffentlich irgendwie blicken!  *einred*

----------


## kartoffelbrei

Da kann ich fr den Einstieg nur das Medilearn-Skript empfehlen, das hat mir damals echt den Arsch gerettet!! Bei mir beschrnkte sich das Vorwissen auf genau ein Jahr Anorganik, da war der Zeeck einfach zu umfangreich fr den Anfang...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> Da kann ich fr den Einstieg nur das Medilearn-Skript empfehlen, das hat mir damals echt den Arsch gerettet!! Bei mir beschrnkte sich das Vorwissen auf genau ein Jahr Anorganik, da war der Zeeck einfach zu umfangreich fr den Anfang...


ML fand ich fr Chemie auch super, um berhaupt erstmal reinzukommen, kann ich nur empfehlen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hmm, ich hab mich fr was anderes entschieden und hab jetzt die (Vorkurs-)Vorlesungen im Vorhinein (ganz strebermig) mit dem Schmuck vorbereitet. So konnte ich gut folgen und in der darauf folgenden bung alle Redox-Aufgaben lsen. Bin gut mitgekommen und habs auch kapiert  :Smilie: 
Aber das ML-Heft hab ich auch  :Smilie: 
Im Moment ist Chemie jedenfalls gar kein Frust *freu*

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

im 2. wirst du in Physik denken, wie toll doch Chemie war...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> im 2. wirst du in Physik denken, wie toll doch Chemie war...


XD

Vielleicht bin ich ja dann schon so angefixt, dass ich Physik super finde ;) Erstmal volle Konzentration auf Chemie!
Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr schwerer wird, kann nix schief gehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wenn du Physik toll finden sollest, kenn ich dich nicht mehr. :-P Chemie schaffst du locker

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> wenn du Physik toll finden sollest, kenn ich dich nicht mehr. :-P Chemie schaffst du locker


Bleibt alles abzuwarten!  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich bin nach dem vorkurs auch zuversichtlicher was Chemie angeht. Physik blende ich aus!

----------


## GrandBranleur

> Bleibt alles abzuwarten! 
> Aber ich bin nach dem vorkurs auch zuversichtlicher was Chemie angeht. Physik blende ich aus!


Jay, jay, jay, alles hinter mir.  ::-dance:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Biochemie-Menschen haben nen Knall, nen totalen Knall. o..O

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Die Biochemie-Menschen haben nen Knall, nen totalen Knall. o..O


Das merkst du erst jetzt???  :bhh:  Was ist denn los?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hab dieses Semester erst mit BC angefangen, daran liegts.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich steh mit BC auch total auf Kriegsfu...prinzipiell find ich das total Interessant aber wir hatten das so mal eben neben dem Prpkurs und ich hab in BC einfach nichts gerafft....keine Ahnung wie ich das Praktikum im 2. Semester bestanden hab....Ich hab jetzt im 4. die ganzen klinischen Seminare fang mit Bc eigentlich wieder bei 0 an weil von letztem Jahr einfach nichts hngen geblieben ist....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Praktikum hab ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht, aber deswegen wei ich trotzdem nicht wie das Seminar am Montag abluft und worauf die da Wert legen.  :Nixweiss:  Und die Schwerpunkte sind halt mal keine wirklichen Schwerpunkte, sondern ne Auflistung der ganzen Themen..alles...

Achja und was mich ebenfalls nervt: Fr Med. Psych. sollen wir nen Vortrag halten ber nen wissenschaftlichen Text. Zu nem bestimmten Thema. Schn und gut. Als Quelle alles Wissens hat er uns pubmed angegeben. Allerdings komm ich mit diesem pubmed-Ding nicht klar. ._.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Also entweder ich bin echt zu bld, oder in der Dualen Reihe werden die Eigenschaften der Proteine nicht beschrieben...in meinem Skript stehen nen Haufen Stichpunkte zu denen ich nix finde. Menno...und ein anderes Buch hab ich nicht da und morgen ist das Seminar.  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_H

> Menno...und ein anderes Buch hab ich nicht da und morgen ist das Seminar.


Ihr habt doch bestimmt online Zugang zu anderen Biochemiebchern?!

----------


## CorpusCallosum

Morgen habe ich mein erstes mndliches Anatomietestat (passiver Bewegungsapparat). Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon sehr aufgeregt. Sind halt nur fnf Minuten, das reprsentiert leider nicht die Wochen, die man dafr gepaukt hat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ihr habt doch bestimmt online Zugang zu anderen Biochemiebchern?!


o.O wsste nich wie und wo

----------


## lio

> o.O wsste nich wie und wo


VPN-Client + erweiterte Suche im Online-Katalog der Unibliothek
Wir knnen z.B. auf alle thieme-Bcher zugreifen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Omfg..dieses Physioseminar heute war ja mal ne Katastrophe.  :kotzen:  Vorklinik I hate Youuuu >.<

----------


## Nilani

tja, ich hab dich ja gewarnt ... welcome to the bootcamp, aber irgendwie schafft man es dann doch.
Die Seminare sind nicht dramatisch und duale Reihe ist mehr als ausreichend, nur leider, zumindest fr die BC in MD, bissel durcheinander. Versuchs mal zustzlich mit den ML-Skripten. Die haben mir damals den Hintern gerettet.

Physio ist anstrengend und nervt bissel, aber ist auch gut machbar. Die Seminare sind durchwachsen. In einem Jahr hast du es hoffentlich geschafft ... selbst jetzt mitten im Hex kann ich aber noch mehr Horrorstories aus der BC-Zeit erzhlen, als aus der Klinik. Nur durchhalten, dann wirds schon

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

BC geht echt, momentan zumindest. Nur dieses Physio-Seminar war echt katastrophal, was der fr Detailkacke von dem einen Referenten wissen wollte, wir dachten am Ende echt wir sind im falschen Film...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Sanguis geschmeidig bleiben, das kommt immer auf den Dozenten an, es gibt auch welche die sind sehr entspannt..... ich hatte damals Physio nur mit dem Huppi gelernt und das war auch mehr als ausreichend...  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hmm ich hab den Intensivkurs Physiologie. An sich ganz gut, nur nach dem was uns da heute abverlangt wurde, hab ich gemerkt, dass der an ein paar Stellen zu dnn ist..

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Diese Woche gleichzeitig mit Chemie, Physik, Bio und Histo angefangen. Ich wei gar nicht, wo ich mit dem Defiziteausbgeln (schlechtes Abi + Wartezeit) anfangen soll. :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich fange immer mit dem an, wo zuerst die Klausur ansteht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Diese Woche gleichzeitig mit Chemie, Physik, Bio und Histo angefangen. Ich wei gar nicht, wo ich mit dem Defiziteausbgeln (schlechtes Abi + Wartezeit) anfangen soll. :/


Haha, so gehts mir auch  :Big Grin:  Wei gar nicht wo und wie ich anfangen soll  :Big Grin:  Hab trotzdem (noch) keine Frust, weil ich in den Vorlesungen (noch) gut mitkomme  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@ Absolute und Co.: Das ging vermutlich so ziemlich allen so, dass man nicht wei wie und wo man anfangen soll - mir geht es jedes Semester erneut so, aber man kommt rein. Jeder entwickelt mit der Zeit so sein Chema.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

zwei klausuren an einem Tag - gibt nichts besseres <3


-.-

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Biochemie, FICK dich, FICK DICH BIOCHEMIE

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Histo ist sooooooooo tzend.....

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Chemie ist so....wh!  :Heul: 

Und noch geht ja alles gaaaanz langsam... zumindest in der Vorlesung... Frs Praktikum nchste Woche muss ich so viel Lernen - ich wei nicht, wie ich mich am Besten organisieren soll  :Hh?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Chemie ist so....wh! 
> 
> Und noch geht ja alles gaaaanz langsam... zumindest in der Vorlesung... Frs Praktikum nchste Woche muss ich so viel Lernen - ich wei nicht, wie ich mich am Besten organisieren soll


Was steht denn noch so auf dem Plan? Musst du monentan noch was anderes lernen?

----------


## tsingtao2

> Biochemie, FICK dich, FICK DICH BIOCHEMIE


kann ich so unterschreiben

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Was steht denn noch so auf dem Plan? Musst du monentan noch was anderes lernen?


Muss bis Dienstag quasi alles ber Sure-Base-Gedns, Titration, Komplexverbindungen, Stoffmengen, Maeinheiten und energetik chemischer Reaktionen knnen (plus Beispielaufgaben plus Versuch, der nchste Woche gemacht wird knnen). Das ist erstmal das wichtigste. Nachrangige Dinge, die ich noch machen muss: Seminar der anatomischen Propdeutik vorbereiten (alles mgliche ber Knochen), Bio und Physik zumindest auf dem Laufenden bleiben.
Mehr ist es GsD zur Zeit nicht, reicht mir aber schon.
Allein fr Chemie werde ich Stunden und Stunden brauchen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann hast du doch schon nen groben Plan.  :hmmm...:  Teil dir den Stoff in Chemie vllt ein bisschen auf bis Montag, dann bekommst du das schon hin.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Dann hast du doch schon nen groben Plan.  Teil dir den Stoff in Chemie vllt ein bisschen auf bis Montag, dann bekommst du das schon hin.


ja klar. Ich will mich auch nicht zu arg beklagen, ist schon noch okay ;)
Ich bin einfach noch nicht gewhnt an diese Mengen von Stoff, die irgendwie in den Bereich zwischen meinen Ohren quetschen soll  :Big Grin: 

Aber mit dem Mortimer komme ich wirklich gut voran  :Smilie:  Besser als mit dem Zeeck, der oft sehr unausfhrlich ist, und mir dann das Verstndnis fehlt.

----------


## Osterhagen

Was denn das frn Chemieplan... hier in Rostock fngt die Chemie im Moment gaaaaanz langsam an, bei Adam und Eva. Das ist ein Periodensystem, das ist das Atommodel, so berechnet ihr die molare Masse. Schon interessant wie unterschielich die Unis das so angehen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Unsere Vorlesung ist auch genail. Total langsam, alles ganz ausfhrlich und verstndlich. Nur leider sind wir in der VL noch beim Atombau, whrend ich frs Praktikum oben genannten Stoff bis nchste Woche knnen muss.
Das ist nicht soooo elegant gelst, aber ich geb mein Bestes  :Big Grin:

----------


## dudette

Ich darf jetzt noch mal losgehen und mir ein _Schulheft_ kaufen! Unser Prof akzeptiert es nmlich leider nicht, wenn wir unsere Histo-Skizzen auf lose Bltter machen, nein, sie mssen in Heften sein, und die werden angeblich kontrolliert. Bin ich wieder in der Grundschule gelandet?  :Hh?:

----------


## Osterhagen

Nein, keine Grundschule... das hier ist viel schlimmer. Ich lern grad Vokabeln.  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

So ein Mist, ich merke grade beim Versuch die Aufgaben zu rechnen, dass entweder a) ich nix kann oder b) das komplett behinderte Aufgaben sind

----------


## Rhiannon

> So ein Mist, ich merke grade beim Versuch die Aufgaben zu rechnen, dass entweder a) ich nix kann oder b) das komplett behinderte Aufgaben sind


Da ich damals bei nem Bonner Chemie-Nachhilfe hatte und daher auch die Bonner Aufgaben am Rande mitgekriegt hab, tippe ich auf Mglichkeit b.

----------


## Gesocks

Hau raus! Geht doch nichts ber online Chemie-Nachhilfe!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

erstes Ana Testat, erster Mangel. Ich ab keine Lust mehr. Am 7.11. steht das nchste an, ich komm mit dem lernen nicht hinterher und das was ich lerne bleibt nicht im Kopf. Iwie hat mein Hirn ein Lotus Effekt  :Oh nee...:  Bin eigentlich Freitag und Samstag fr jeweisl 4 Stunden verabredet, aber ich wei gar nicht ob ich mir das erlauben darf :-/

----------


## Melina93

Ist bei euch das auch so, dass sich Biochemie, Biologie und Chemie berschneiden und man dreimal am Tag das gleiche hren darf?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Hau raus! Geht doch nichts ber online Chemie-Nachhilfe!


Okay, ich spendier dir meine heutige Aufgabe des Tages...:

20mL H2O2-Lsung werden mit 16mL einer 0,1 M Kaliumpermanganatlsung titriert. Welche Konzentration in g/L hat die Lsung?

Die reaktionsgleichung fr diese Titration lautet:
2 MnO4- + 5 H2O2 + 6 H+  ----->  2 Mn2+ + 5 O2 + 8 H2O

Berechnen Sie mit folgenden Isotopen: 39K, 55Mn, 16O, 1H


Die mglichen Antworten:

a) 16x34x5x0,1 / 20x2
b) 16x34x5x0,1 / 20
c) 5x16x158x0,1 / 20x2
d) 5x16x158x0,1 / 20
e) 5x34x20 / 16x0,1x2x158
f)20x2 / 16x34x5x0,1

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also was ich selber rausgefunden hab, ist das Massenkonzentration= m/V ist,
das M(KMnO4)=158 g/mol ist,
das M(H2O2)= 34 g/mol ist
und das n(KMnO4)= 0,0016 mol ist.

Zumindest glaube ich das  :Big Grin: 

Wre schon geil, wenn mir das jemand erklren knnte  :Big Grin:

----------


## dudette

> Nein, keine Grundschule... das hier ist viel schlimmer. Ich lern grad Vokabeln.


Terminologie?

----------


## //stefan

ich hab in termi nur vokabeln gelernt (viele wusste ich durch vorerfahrung noch) und NULL grammatik. hat dann fr ne schlechte drei gereicht aber mir unheimlich viel arbeit erspart...

----------


## dudette

Wie muss ich mir die Termiklausur denn berhaupt vorstellen? Hat man Fachbegriffe vor sich, die man aufschlsseln soll (z.B. das Nephrologie aus den Wortteilen nephr-, logos und -ie besteht)? Oder muss man auch deutsche Begriffe ins Fachchinesische bersetzen?

----------


## Osterhagen

deutsch in fachchinesisch bei uns wohl gar nich... aber halt 8gliedrige terminie; da dann Genus Nummerus und Fall bestimmen und ins deutsche bersetzen... macht voll spa  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Alter Verwalter, habs jetzt geschafft 8 von 17 bungsaufgaben zum nchsten Praktikumstag richtig zu lsen (immerhin!), zwei hatte ich falsch, beim Rest hab ich nicht die leiseste Ahnung, was die von mir wollen.
Damit liegt die Quote ja aber gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht. Also brav die Hoffnung aufrecht erhalten, lernen und ben, ben, ben.
Warum kann denn nicht mal was leicht sein?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## davo

> Alter Verwalter, habs jetzt geschafft 8 von 17 bungsaufgaben zum nchsten Praktikumstag richtig zu lsen (immerhin!), zwei hatte ich falsch, beim Rest hab ich nicht die leiseste Ahnung, was die von mir wollen.
> Damit liegt die Quote ja aber gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht. Also brav die Hoffnung aufrecht erhalten, lernen und ben, ben, ben.
> Warum kann denn nicht mal was leicht sein?


Wir haben den Doppelhammer (Chemie-Praktikum, Physik-Praktikum) erst nchstes Semester aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich regelmig mit anderen auszutauschen. Ich rede fast tglich mit anderen ber Fragen, Beispiele, Probleme, usw., und es hilft enorm. Auerdem ist es absolut essentiell in Lehrbchern nachzulesen - die Vorlesungen behandeln viele Sachen ja nur sehr oberflchlich. Ein gutes Lehrbuch ist meist ausfhrlicher und didaktisch besser. Ich halt dir die Daumen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wir haben den Doppelhammer (Chemie-Praktikum, Physik-Praktikum) erst nchstes Semester aber ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich regelmig mit anderen auszutauschen. Ich rede fast tglich mit anderen ber Fragen, Beispiele, Probleme, usw., und es hilft enorm. Auerdem ist es absolut essentiell in Lehrbchern nachzulesen - die Vorlesungen behandeln viele Sachen ja nur sehr oberflchlich. Ein gutes Lehrbuch ist meist ausfhrlicher und didaktisch besser. Ich halt dir die Daumen!



Lehrbuch?  :Big Grin:  Ich hab hier den Zeeck, den Schmuck und den Mortimer liegen, und kann mir manche Fragen trotzdem nicht erschlieen ;) Keine Sorge, wenn ich nur zu den VL gehen wrde, kme ich bei weitem nicht mit. In der VL sind wir gerade bei Schrdingers Atommodell...
Morgen und Montag treffen wir uns zur Lerngruppe, das wird mir hoffentlich helfen.

----------


## davo

Tut mir leid, ich hab halt das Offensichtliche gesagt  :Grinnnss!:  (Wobei zu viele verschiedene Bcher ja auch gefhrlich sein knnen.) Ich wei nicht wie eure Fragen so sind, aber manche Sachen kann ich vielleicht per PN beantworten/erklren.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Tut mir leid, ich hab halt das Offensichtliche gesagt  (Wobei zu viele verschiedene Bcher ja auch gefhrlich sein knnen.) Ich wei nicht wie eure Fragen so sind, aber manche Sachen kann ich vielleicht per PN beantworten/erklren.


Ich hab ja eine Frage gestern nachmittag schon hier im Thread gepostet, kannst dich gerne versuchen  :Big Grin: 

*edit:

Okay, ich spendier dir meine heutige Aufgabe des Tages...:

20mL H2O2-Lsung werden mit 16mL einer 0,1 M Kaliumpermanganatlsung titriert. Welche Konzentration in g/L hat die Lsung?

Die reaktionsgleichung fr diese Titration lautet:
2 MnO4- + 5 H2O2 + 6 H+ -----> 2 Mn2+ + 5 O2 + 8 H2O

Berechnen Sie mit folgenden Isotopen: 39K, 55Mn, 16O, 1H


Die mglichen Antworten:

a) 16x34x5x0,1 / 20x2
b) 16x34x5x0,1 / 20
c) 5x16x158x0,1 / 20x2
d) 5x16x158x0,1 / 20
e) 5x34x20 / 16x0,1x2x158
f)20x2 / 16x34x5x0,1

----------


## davo

> Ich hab ja eine Frage gestern nachmittag schon hier im Thread gepostet, kannst dich gerne versuchen 
> 
> *edit:
> 
> Okay, ich spendier dir meine heutige Aufgabe des Tages...:
> 
> 20mL H2O2-Lsung werden mit 16mL einer 0,1 M Kaliumpermanganatlsung titriert. Welche Konzentration in g/L hat die Lsung?
> 
> Die reaktionsgleichung fr diese Titration lautet:
> ...


Na Mahlzeit. Das kann und will ich nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Schon etwas seltsam dass bei euch Vorlesung und Praktikum so wenig aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Ich hoff du findest wen der dir das gut erklren kann.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Na Mahlzeit. Das kann und will ich nicht  Schon etwas seltsam dass bei euch Vorlesung und Praktikum so wenig aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Ich hoff du findest wen der dir das gut erklren kann.


HA! Sag ich doch, dass das scheixxe-schwer ist!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ringelflocke

Mal ein bisschen was zur Abwechslung:


*Mehr gibt es hier!*  Viel Spa  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Strodti

@ringelflocke: Schn mal was von dir zu lesen, ich hoffe euch gehts gut!

----------


## ringelflocke

Das tut es!  :Grinnnss!:  Und selbst? Habe ein ganz fesches Foto von dir auf FB gesehen  :Grinnnss!: . Wo hat es dich hinverschlagen? In welche Richtung geht es?

----------


## Gesocks

> [...]
> 
> 20mL H2O2-Lsung werden mit 16mL einer 0,1 M Kaliumpermanganatlsung titriert. Welche Konzentration in g/L hat die Lsung?
> 
> Die reaktionsgleichung fr diese Titration lautet:
> 2 MnO4- + 5 H2O2 + 6 H+ -----> 2 Mn2+ + 5 O2 + 8 H2O
> 
> Berechnen Sie mit folgenden Isotopen: 39K, 55Mn, 16O, 1H
> 
> ...


Ist die Aufgabe echt so gestellt? Dann ist sie eigentlich nicht zu bearbeiten. Wahrscheinlich soll bis zum Farbumschlag titriert werden, wahrscheinlich sind Protonen im berschuss drin, wahrscheinlich ist die Wasserstoffperoxidkonzentration gesucht und im Antwortschema fehlen auch die Einheiten!

Bis zum Farbumschlag titrieren heit: Wenn die Reaktion nicht mehr ablaufen kann verbleibt Permanganat in der Lsung und frbt sie violett. Die Reaktion kann nicht mehr ablaufen, weil smtliches Wasserstoffperoxid oxidiert wurde (unter der Annahme, dass Protonen im berschuss drin sind).
Um zwei mol Permanganat zu reduzieren braucht's fnf mol Wasserstoffperoxid (s. Reaktionsgleichung). Heit also fr die bei der Reaktion umgesetzten Stoffmengen:
5 * n(MnO4-) = 2 * n(H2O2)
bzw.
n(H2O2) = 5/2 * n(MnO4-)
n(H2O2) = 5/2 * c(MnO4-) * V(MnO4-)

Fr die Massenkonzentration:
m/V = (n(H2O2) * M(H2O2)) / V(H2O2)
m/V = (5/2 * c(MnO4-) * V(MnO4-) * M(H2O2)) / V(H2O2)
Den ganzen Schrott eingesetzt:
m/V = (5/2 * 0,1 M * 16 ml * 34 g/mol) / 20 ml = (16 ml * 34 g/mol * 5 * 0,1 M) / (20 ml * 2)

--> a

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Danke! Das werd ich morgen mal in Ruhe anschauen! Sehr hilfreich  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Zweite Woche fast um und ein bisschen Frust schiebe ich auch schon, weil ich Physik einfach berhaupt nicht kann. Ich sitze in der Vorlesung und verstehe von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute  wirklich KEIN Wort. Im November gibts schon ne Klausur, die man bestehen muss, um zum Praktikum zugelassen zu werden. Zum Glck gibts dazu ne bung und letzte Woche hat der Typ das wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Der stellt wohl auch wahrscheinlich die Klausur und meinte schon, dass nichts dran kommt, das in der bung nicht besprochen wurde. Das bungsblatt fr heute konnte ich trotzdem absolut berhaupt nicht aus eingener Faust rechnen. Mein Mann hat mir das vorgekaut ohne Ende und ich habs halbwegs geschnallt. Leider wei ich nicht, wie ich mir fr alle Rechnungen die Rechenwege merken soll, vergesse immer die Hlfte und mache noch 1000 Flchtigkeitsfehler dazu. tzendes Zeug!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

ben, ben, ben!  Ich kam in meiner Lerngruppe heute (nochmal danke an gesocks!) Gut mit den Aufgaben klar, wo ich Gesten noch gar nichts verstanden hab. Das ist aber auch gut so, denn Dienstag ist das Praktikum und ab Mittwoch will dann der Stoff fr die kommende Woche gelernt werden.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Ich habe hnliche Probleme, seit x Jahren aus der Schule, schon damals nicht gelernt und nun stehe ich nach zwei Wochen vor einen (nicht mal so hohen) Berg mit Chemie, Bio und Physik. Ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das bewltigen soll. Ob fr mich rumlernen und es drauf ankommen lassen oder Nachhilfe fr teuer Geld nehmen. :/

Irgendwie scheint es nmlich auch nur die Mitstudenten zu geben, die es entweder direkt verstehen oder gut erlernen knnen oder die (hauptschlich ehemalige Mitwarter), die es nicht verstehen, aber dann z.B. "sich auch nicht stressen und abwarten wollen."

Finde den Anfang momentan nur grauenhaft.  :Frown:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Ich hab Physik bis heute nicht verstanden, daran hat auch der Physikschein nichts gendert.

----------


## Joolz

Dito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Ich hab Physik bis heute nicht verstanden, daran hat auch der Physikschein nichts gendert.


Das ist komischerweise genau die gleiche Aussage, die man hier von den meisten Medizinern nach dem ersten Semester mitbekommt.

----------


## mathematicus

> Das ist komischerweise genau die gleiche Aussage, die man hier von den meisten Medizinern nach dem ersten Semester mitbekommt.


In Wrzburg muss man fr den Physikschein aber auch wirklich gar keinen Plan von dem Fach haben.. zum Glck  :Big Grin:  Rechne einfach 1-2 Tage vor der Klausur das Skript der Fachschaft durch (gibt's beim Knodt) und merk' dir die hufiger vorkommenden Formeln, sollte reichen.  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

> Zweite Woche fast um und ein bisschen Frust schiebe ich auch schon, weil ich Physik einfach berhaupt nicht kann. Ich sitze in der Vorlesung und verstehe von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute  wirklich KEIN Wort. Im November gibts schon ne Klausur, die man bestehen muss, um zum Praktikum zugelassen zu werden. Zum Glck gibts dazu ne bung und letzte Woche hat der Typ das wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Der stellt wohl auch wahrscheinlich die Klausur und meinte schon, dass nichts dran kommt, das in der bung nicht besprochen wurde. Das bungsblatt fr heute konnte ich trotzdem absolut berhaupt nicht aus eingener Faust rechnen. Mein Mann hat mir das vorgekaut ohne Ende und ich habs halbwegs geschnallt. Leider wei ich nicht, wie ich mir fr alle Rechnungen die Rechenwege merken soll, vergesse immer die Hlfte und mache noch 1000 Flchtigkeitsfehler dazu. tzendes Zeug!


@charmingbaer glaub mir ich hatte in der Schule Physik LK und konnte die Aufgaben auch nicht direkt lsen. aber der Prof. st schon geil  :Big Grin:  aber komm bio ist ja mal wohl der HORROR!!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Was Anatomie betrifft hat mein Gehirn nen Lotus Effekt

----------


## //stefan

Dito... aber eigentlich ist das Motivationstief das schlimmere bel.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Dito... aber eigentlich ist das Motivationstief das schlimmere bel.


Mit dem Motivationstief bist du nicht alleine, ich kenne einige damit, inkl. mir

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Motivation was ist das?

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> *Motivation* was ist das?


hier wird wieder mit fremdwrtern um sich geschmien  :EEK!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ist ja schlimmer als in Anatomie hier

----------


## Kackbratze

...mit Rechtschreibfehlern auch...*duckundweg*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es ist der Frust-Thread Kackbratze! Wer hier Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.. 
Frust: Zu wenig geschafft letzte Woche, dieses Wochenende und berhaupt T.T

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

geht mir genau so. 'Lernplan' erstellt, der eh schon sehr grozgig bemessen ist und selbst da komm ich kaum hinterher. ich lerne zu langsam.

Fossa Olekannnix -.-

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich lieg tatschlich ganz gut in der Zeit, was das Lernpensum angeht. Aber: nach Chemie ist bei uns leider vor Chemie, was bedeutet, dass ich ab morgen nachmittag wieder im Lernstress sein werde  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Morgen wieder Physio-Seminar..ich maaag nicht .-. Und den  EKM-Kurs Neurologie heute mochte ich auch nicht..Diese Palette an Reflexen am Kommilitonen zu testen machte schon keinen groen Spa und nchste Woche das ganze am Patienten...hab die Hlfte der Sachen, die man testen kann vermutlich schon wieder vergessen. Naja zum Glck wird in der OSCE-Prfung im Januar nur Herz, Lunge und Abdomen geprft..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

GBei uns fngt Physio erst nchste Woche an mit Seminar und Praktikum :-| hab bisher noch keine meinung dazu. Auf der einen seite voll interessant,auf der anderen auch iwie kompliziert.

Nur noch 7mal Histo  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Anatomie  :grrrr....:  und noch schlimmer die doofen nervigen Nerven und den ganzen Mll erkennen  :grrrr....:  Warum ist die Leich nicht so schn bunt wie man Atlas?

----------


## Osterhagen

Uni findets witzig ne Pflichtveranstalltung heute angekndigt auf den Brckentag am Freitag zu legen.... Mitfahrgelegenheit abgesagt. Keine 4 Tage Heimaturlaub. Kein wiedersehen mit meiner Herzdame. Egal, war ja auch nicht so wichtig....

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Osterhagen: Was hast du auch ein privat Leben neben der Uni?  :hmmm...:

----------


## nie

Feiertage werden eh berbewertet. Meine Uni liegt praktischerweise in einem Bundesland in dem weder am 31.10. noch am 1.11. Feiertag ist  :Keks:  
Der Horror fr Menschen aus erzkatholischen Bundeslndern mit tausend katholischen Feiertagen. Vor allem wenn in der Heimat alle frei haben und hier alles seinen gewohnten Gang geht -.-

----------


## mathematicus

> Feiertage werden eh berbewertet. Meine Uni liegt praktischerweise in einem Bundesland in dem weder am 31.10. noch am 1.11. Feiertag ist  
> Der Horror fr Menschen aus erzkatholischen Bundeslndern mit tausend katholischen Feiertagen. Vor allem wenn in der Heimat alle frei haben und hier alles seinen gewohnten Gang geht -.-


Ich habe grad mal wieder den umgekehrten Fall und dank der Feiertage und meines Stundenplans 1 Woche frei  :Big Grin:  Wobei Anatomie sicher groe Teile dieser Woche auffressen wird... -.-

----------


## Nudelina

Wenn wir schon bei Anatomie sind.
Was bedeutet "Einzugsgebiet" z.B. der V. cava superior. Ich habe eine Tabelle und da sind nun weitere Venen aufgelistet. Sind das die Venen, von denen das Blut in die V. cava superior fhrt? oder die Venen von denen das Blut von der V. cava superior wegfhrt?
Vllt kann mir jemand sagen, was mit Einzugsgebiet gemeint ist.
LG

----------


## nie

Von der V.cava superior fhrt ja kein Blut weg. Vernses Blut fhrt ja immer zum Herzen hin und erreicht dieses ber die V.cava sup./inf. (Lungenkreislauf lass ich jetzt mal auen vor). Die ist also quasi das Sammelbecken fr all das Blut aus dem Krper, welches zum Herzen hin muss. Einzunggebiet wrde ich in dem Fall das Gebiet nennen aus dem das Blut in die V. cava superior geleitet wird, also alle Venen die in die V. cava sup. mnden.

----------


## Nudelina

Ja
vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

in Bonn hat die Bib an feiertagen zu und jetzt fhle ich mich total Obdachlos. zuhause komme ich nicht zulernen

----------


## Gesocks

Was gibt's denn besseres?!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Radischen

Hier hat die Bib auch leider heute und gestern (Reformationstag) zugehaben ... ziemlich sch... naja morgen ist sie ja wieder auf ;)

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hmm, gestern voll den frustrierenden Chemie-Praktikumstag gehabt. Irgendwie ist alles schief gelaufen  :Frown: 
Das war das erste Mal in den letzten Wochen, dass ich richtig angenervt und frustriert war.
Heute lufts mit dem Lernen aber schon wieder ganz okay, das ist aber auch gut so, denn in 2,5 Wochen steht schon die erste (Chemie-)Klausur an!

Jetzt frage ich mich, was wohl die bessere Taktik ist, vllt habt ihr da ne Meinung zu:

Variante a) alles nochmal wiederholen, dann bungsklausuren und Altklausuren kreuzen

Variante b) direkt kreuzen und beim Kreuzen Themen wiederholen, die noch unklar sind

Ich tendiere eher zu Variante b), was vllt. auch daran liegen kann, dass ich wenig Lust hab den ganzen Stoff schon wieder zu wiederholen, ohne genau zu wissen, was in  der Klausur gefragt werden knnte.

----------


## davo

> Hmm, gestern voll den frustrierenden Chemie-Praktikumstag gehabt. Irgendwie ist alles schief gelaufen 
> Das war das erste Mal in den letzten Wochen, dass ich richtig angenervt und frustriert war.
> Heute lufts mit dem Lernen aber schon wieder ganz okay, das ist aber auch gut so, denn in 2,5 Wochen steht schon die erste (Chemie-)Klausur an!
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, was wohl die bessere Taktik ist, vllt habt ihr da ne Meinung zu:
> 
> Variante a) alles nochmal wiederholen, dann bungsklausuren und Altklausuren kreuzen
> 
> Variante b) direkt kreuzen und beim Kreuzen Themen wiederholen, die noch unklar sind
> ...


Mein Ansatz: einige wenige Altklausuren kurz ansehen (mglichst ohne die richtigen Lsungen anzuschauen) um zu wissen wo die Schwerpunkte liegen und wie gefragt wird. Dann lernen. Dann zur berprfung des Lernerfolges kreuzen und immer mitschreiben bei welchen Themengebieten man gut kreuzt und bei welchen nicht. Die bei denen man schlecht kreuzt noch intensiver lernen. Denn wenn du sofort mit b) anfngst dann besteht halt die Gefahr dass du den Stoff nie wirklich gelernt hast sondern nur auf Altklausuren hin trainiert hast. Das ist als Notlsung sicher manchmal in Ordnung, aber ich wrd nicht gleich damit anfangen. Wenn du jetzt schon kreuzen willst dann wrde ich (a) nur jene Themen kreuzen die du schon gelernt hast und (b) darauf achten ein paar Altklausuren (inkl. einer sehr aktuellen) aufzuheben fr die Leistungsberprfung am Schluss.

----------


## Elena1989

@Absolute Arrhythmie: Ich wre fr Variante b. Die Sachen aus den Altklausuren dann eben gescheit anschauen und die aktuellste Altklausur fr kurz vor der Klausur aufheben.
So wie du schreibst hast du es ja schon mal gelernt und wenn du jetzt direkt mit den Altklausuren anfngst, siehst du, wo genau deine Schwachstellen liegen und kannst dich dann explizit darum kmmern.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Histo  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## nie

@ AA: 

ich wrde ich Variente B machen. Um der Gefahr des "Altklausurenauswendiglernens" zu umgehen, wrde ich mir bei den falschen Fragen nochmal das ganze "Stoffgebiet" durchlesen und nicht nur die Antwort nachlesen. Und sich auch erschlieen warum die anderen Antworten falsch sind. 

Ansonsten: gerade mal 3 Wochen Uni und ich hr nur noch Physikum, Physikum, Physikum... und bei den Gedanken, dass diese ganzen Panikmache noch bis April anhlt, krieg ich zuviel.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA: Kochhefte, Kochhefte, Kochhefte. Wenn du da alle Aufgaben kannst und bei den Antwort mglichkeiten auch weit warum, was falsch ist. Hast du AC sicher..

Ich bruchte ein paar Daumen. Morgen um 17Uhr is 2. Anatomie testat  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@nie: vorhin liefen auch welche mit einem fetten physikumswlzer durch die Bib.

@AA: Variante B, mache ich auch immer so,ist effektiver als A

@schmuggel: viel Glck

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hmm, gestern voll den frustrierenden Chemie-Praktikumstag gehabt. Irgendwie ist alles schief gelaufen 
> Das war das erste Mal in den letzten Wochen, dass ich richtig angenervt und frustriert war.
> Heute lufts mit dem Lernen aber schon wieder ganz okay, das ist aber auch gut so, denn in 2,5 Wochen steht schon die erste (Chemie-)Klausur an!
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, was wohl die bessere Taktik ist, vllt habt ihr da ne Meinung zu:
> 
> Variante a) alles nochmal wiederholen, dann bungsklausuren und Altklausuren kreuzen
> 
> Variante b) direkt kreuzen und beim Kreuzen Themen wiederholen, die noch unklar sind
> ...


B, definitiv

----------


## nie

> @nie: vorhin liefen auch welche mit einem fetten physikumswlzer durch die Bib.



bh.. ich laufe erstmal noch ein paar Monate mit dem BC-Wlzer durch die Bib. Dinge auf denen Physikum steht, sehe ich dann anfangs des Jahres noch genug. Aber dazu muss erstmal lang genug ins Biochemiebuch gucken. Aber wie mans dreht und wendet... es ist einfach  :keule:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Es gibt solche und solche. Gehre auch zu denen die sich um das hier und jetzt kmmern, bevor der Rest kommt.

Hatten gestern das erste Mal Neurophysiopraktikum und es war soooooo tzend. Veg. Physio ist besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pefanimus

> Histo


warum histo :p?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich verstehe Milkakuh, das denke ich jeden Mittwoch. Hab allerdings in 3 Wochen das histopraktikum ein fr alle mal hinter mir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> warum histo :p?


ich werde gestalkt  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:  ok, dann halt zellbio, wobei das fr mich schon eher einfhrung in histo ist...wie auch immer, treibt mich noch in den wahnsinn  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> bh.. ich laufe erstmal noch ein paar Monate mit dem BC-Wlzer durch die Bib. Dinge auf denen Physikum steht, sehe ich dann anfangs des Jahres noch genug. Aber dazu muss erstmal lang genug ins Biochemiebuch gucken. Aber wie mans dreht und wendet... es ist einfach


We braucht auch Wzer, die einen in den Wahnsinn treiben, wenns auch die Medi-Learn Skripte tun? ::-oopss:  Man muss nur seine Prioritten setzen ::-dance:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  Keine Ahnung wie und bei nem anderen Prfer htte ich nicht bestanden, aber egal  :bhh:  Ist halt Pech wennd er erst mal 3 Fragen zu interossi stellt und das meine kalkulierte Lcke war,a ber die Gefversorgung hat mich aus gerissen :-P

----------


## iMario

> Bestanden  Keine Ahnung wie und bei nem anderen Prfer htte ich nicht bestanden, aber egal  Ist halt Pech wennd er erst mal 3 Fragen zu interossi stellt und das meine kalkulierte Lcke war,a ber die Gefversorgung hat mich aus gerissen :-P


Glckwunsch! Ich lerne gerade die Muskeln des Unterarmes und verfluche es schon jetzt!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Yeahh Vergiss blo nicht die Interossei zulernen (Hand) die htten mir heute fast das genick gebrochen

----------


## pefanimus

> ich werde gestalkt  ok, dann halt zellbio, wobei das fr mich schon eher einfhrung in histo ist...wie auch immer, treibt mich noch in den wahnsinn


gestalked, haha. aber ja hab ich gehrt - kopf hoch, vll bekommt ihr nchstes jahr jemanden anderen und so seid ihr zumindest fr embryo im 3. abgehrtet, nicht wie wir haha...

----------


## *milkakuh*

> gestalked, haha. aber ja hab ich gehrt - kopf hoch, vll bekommt ihr nchstes jahr jemanden anderen und so seid ihr zumindest fr embryo im 3. abgehrtet, nicht wie wir haha...


Irgendwie kriegen wir das alle schon hin!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Hab jetzt alle Zeichnungen fertig, mal schauen, ob ich die morgen um die Ohren gehauen bekomme  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hmm, bld: gestern hab ich vier Chemie- bungsklausuren mit 8-10 von 15 Punkten "bestanden". Heute drei Klausuren nur mit 4 -6 Punkten gelst  :Frown:

----------


## Nudelina

Hey,

kann mir mal jemand erklren, wo der Unterschied zwischen Linea alba und Rektusscheide liegt. Ich wei was die Rektusscheide ist und wie sie aufgebaut ist. Allerdings seh ich da gerade keinen Unterschied.

Liebe Gre

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

sry fr die frage...aber lernst du mit nem lehrbuch? das ist nun wirklich nichts was man nicht verstehen kann...die linea alba teilt den m. rectus abdominis lngs in zwei hlften wenn man es so sehen will. ein wunderbar sichtbarer weier streifen, du musst einfach nur mal ein buch aufschlagen.

----------


## davo

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rektusscheide sollte den Unterschied klar machen.

----------


## coeur

Meine Gte, manchmal sind einem eben auch die offensichtlichsten Sachen ein Rtsel, da muss man doch nicht gleich so gehssig reagieren...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Noch 127 Tage bis zum Physikum und unser ganzes Semester dreht schon vollkommen durch.... Eine hat mir letztens sogar erzhlt, dass sie dieses Jahr an Weihnachten nicht nach Hause fhrt weil sie sonst nicht zum lernen kommt...an Weihnachten???????!!!!!!! Solche Leute machen mich echt wahnsinnig!

----------


## nie

> Noch 127 Tage bis zum Physikum und unser ganzes Semester dreht schon vollkommen durch.... Eine hat mir letztens sogar erzhlt, dass sie dieses Jahr an Weihnachten nicht nach Hause fhrt weil sie sonst nicht zum lernen kommt...an Weihnachten???????!!!!!!! Solche Leute machen mich echt wahnsinnig!


same here  :Keks: 

falls es dich beruhight: ich fahre weihnachten nach Hause. Und zwar vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag der Ferien. Und werde definitiv mehr Zeit mit Arbeiten und Freizeitgestaltung als mit Lernen verbringen  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> same here 
> 
> falls es dich beruhight: ich fahre weihnachten nach Hause. Und zwar vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag der Ferien. Und werde definitiv mehr Zeit mit Arbeiten und Freizeitgestaltung als mit Lernen verbringen


Sehr gut  :Top:  Ich nmlich auch.....Ich werd wohl dann zwar zwischen den Tagen schon ein bisschen was lernen aber bestimmt nicht am 24.12 oder so.... 

Ich frage mich aber echt was dann im Februar / Mrz bei uns ab geht, wenn einige jetzt schon so durchdrehen!!!

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe es ja zum Glck schon hinter mir. Und leider habe ich auch den Fehler gemacht und nicht gengend Pausen gemacht. Also nehmt euch einfach Zeit fr Dinge die euch wichtig sind. Dann kann man auch wieder entspannter lernen. Ihr schafft das Physikum schon!

----------


## coeur

Ich bin auch im Frhjahr dabei.  :Keks:

----------


## charmingbaer

Donnerstag schreib ich meine erste Klausur und ich kann mich absolut nicht zum Lernen aufraffen... Gleich geh ich auch noch  meinen Praxistag fr die Berufsfelderkundung machen, fllt der Nachmittag also auch weg. Wenn ich hre, wie viel andere schon seit langem dafr lernen... oh je. andererseits konnte ich mich auf meine Intuition, welcher Lernaufwand angemessen ist, bisher in meinem Leben immer verlassen und kreuzen tu ich eigentlich nie unter 75% (60% sind ntig).

----------


## Radischen

Ich verzwiefle gerade an Physik, obwohl ich dacht ich wre da nicht mal schlecht ... naja vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mit der Aufgabe weiterhelfen:

Ein E.coli Bakterium legt eine Strecke von insgesamt s=100 m in einer geraden Linie zurck und befindet sich sowohl am Anfang, als auch am Ende in Ruhe (v=0). Dabei wird es anfangs sehr schnell mit einer konstanten Beschleunigung auf die Geschwindigkeit v=20 m/s gebracht und am Ende widerum mit einer betragsmig gleichen Beschleunigung zum Stillstand gebracht. Die bentigte Gesamtzeit betrgt t=5.4 s, berechnen Sie

a) Die fr die Beschleunigung bentigte Zeit.
b) Die Beschleunigung
c) Den Streckenanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.
d) Den Zeitanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.

ICh finde keinen Ansatzpunkt. Die Zusammenhnge sind mir schon klar, aber irgentwie fehlt mir immer noch eine Gre um etwas zu berechen mit den ich weiter komme. Htte ich noch einen Wert mehr, wsste ich wie ich rann gehen muss  aber so? Falls jemand eine Eingebung hat ich wrde mich freuen  :Smilie:

----------


## Nurbanu

Mich kotzt Anatomie an. Dieses stumpfe Auswendiglernen und das Vergessen hinterher. Wozu soll Bulimielernen gut sein?!

----------


## locumo123

> Ich verzwiefle gerade an Physik, obwohl ich dacht ich wre da nicht mal schlecht ... naja vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mit der Aufgabe weiterhelfen:
> 
> Ein E.coli Bakterium legt eine Strecke von insgesamt s=100 m in einer geraden Linie zurck und befindet sich sowohl am Anfang, als auch am Ende in Ruhe (v=0). Dabei wird es anfangs sehr schnell mit einer konstanten Beschleunigung auf die Geschwindigkeit v=20 m/s gebracht und am Ende widerum mit einer betragsmig gleichen Beschleunigung zum Stillstand gebracht. Die bentigte Gesamtzeit betrgt t=5.4 s, berechnen Sie
> 
> a) Die fr die Beschleunigung bentigte Zeit.
> b) Die Beschleunigung
> c) Den Streckenanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.
> d) Den Zeitanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.
> 
> ICh finde keinen Ansatzpunkt. Die Zusammenhnge sind mir schon klar, aber irgentwie fehlt mir immer noch eine Gre um etwas zu berechen mit den ich weiter komme. Htte ich noch einen Wert mehr, wsste ich wie ich rann gehen muss  aber so? Falls jemand eine Eingebung hat ich wrde mich freuen


Hallo!

Also ich wrde das so machen, ob das stimmt wei ich nicht.

Also die Gesamtzeit ist 5,4 sek. Meine berlegung: Bei 5 Sekunden mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 20m/s ergibt bereits 100 meter. So habe dann gesagt, dass das Bakterium 4 sekunden mit 20m/s unterwegs ist, das ergibt einen Weg von 80m. Jetzt fehlen noch 20m, die in 1,4 sekunden zurckgelegt werden mssen. Da es sich um eine konstante gleichmige Beschleunigung handelt und am Ende alle wieder null ist sage ich:
In 0,7 sekunden werden 10m zurckgelegt.
a) 0,7 sekunden bzw. totale Beschleunigung 1,4sekunden
b) 10=0,5*a*0,49(0,7)-> a=40,8m/s
c) 80m
d) 4sekunden

Vielleicht kommst du da auf eine Idee.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Radischen

Danke dir  :Smilie:  Die Idee ist gut  :Smilie:  Allerdings bezweifle ich das es so anerkannt wird weil man ja die konatnate Zeit rt  :Smilie:

----------


## -wilhelmina-

> Ich verzwiefle gerade an Physik, obwohl ich dacht ich wre da nicht mal schlecht ... naja vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mit der Aufgabe weiterhelfen:
> 
> Ein E.coli Bakterium legt eine Strecke von insgesamt s=100 m in einer geraden Linie zurck und befindet sich sowohl am Anfang, als auch am Ende in Ruhe (v=0). Dabei wird es anfangs sehr schnell mit einer konstanten Beschleunigung auf die Geschwindigkeit v=20 m/s gebracht und am Ende widerum mit einer betragsmig gleichen Beschleunigung zum Stillstand gebracht. Die bentigte Gesamtzeit betrgt t=5.4 s, berechnen Sie
> 
> a) Die fr die Beschleunigung bentigte Zeit.
> b) Die Beschleunigung
> c) Den Streckenanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.
> d) Den Zeitanteil der mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit zurckgelegten Strecke.
> 
> ICh finde keinen Ansatzpunkt. Die Zusammenhnge sind mir schon klar, aber irgentwie fehlt mir immer noch eine Gre um etwas zu berechen mit den ich weiter komme. Htte ich noch einen Wert mehr, wsste ich wie ich rann gehen muss  aber so? Falls jemand eine Eingebung hat ich wrde mich freuen


IDEE fr Lsung

- v/t-Diagramm aufzeichnen => es entsteht ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck mit der Spitze im Koor-ursprung, ein Rechteck, ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck mit Spitze nach links
=> daraus lt sich ein greres Rechteck "basteln"
- der Flcheninhalt A unter der Linie entspricht dem Weg s
- t1 + t2 + t3 = 5,4 s
- t1 = t3 weil Be- und Entschleunigung identisch sind laut Aufgabenstellung
- v1 = 20 m/s

Rechenweg

A gesamt = 2 x A Dreieck + 1 A Rechteck = 2 x (t1 x v1/2) + t2 x v1
eingesetzt 100 m = t1 x 20 m/s + t2 x 20 m/s => krzen => 5 = t1 + t2
5,4 s = 2 x t1 + t2 => t2 = 5,4 s - 2 x t1
5 = t1 + t2 = t1 + (5,4 s - 2 t1) => umstellen => 0,4 s  = t1 = t3 (Lsung a)
5,4 - t1 - t3 = 5,4 - 0,4 - 0,4 = 4,6 s = t2 (Lsung d)

Weg bei v konst. v = s/t => v x t = s
20 m/s x 4,6 s = 92 m (Lsung c)
s gesamt = s1 + s2 + s3 => s1 = s3
100 m = 2 x s1 + 92 m => s 1 = 4 m
s = (a x t zum qu.)/2 => a = (2 x s) / t zum qu.
eingesetzt a = 2 x 4 m / (0,4 s) zum qu. = 20 m/s zu qu. (Lsung b)

schwierig zu tippen, trotzdem hoffentlich nachvollziehbar

Bitte berichte in jedem Fall vom Ausgang!

----------


## dudette

Das Herz lernen.  :Wand: 

Wenn man keinerlei rumliches Vorstellungsvermgen besitzt.  :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das Herz ist doch ein tolles Organ  :Love:

----------


## charmingbaer

Bitte Daumen drcken fr Morgen, da steht die erste Klausur an!

----------


## dudette

Ich versuch, dran zu denken, whrend ich fr meine (Freitag) pauke...

@sanguis: Nee, wird vllig berbewertet!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nynaeve

Mal wieder... 2 Wochen bis zum Testat und die schwierige Entscheidung: abmelden oder blamieren...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hm 2 Wochen sollten doch mehr als ausreichend sein...

----------


## Nynaeve

Fr alle Muskeln, Nerven, Arterien, Venen mit genauem Verlauf und sonstigem Schnickes drumherum? Da gibt es Leute, die schon in den letzen Semesterferien angefangen haben zu lernen und noch zweifeln, ob sie bestehen werden ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Mal wieder... 2 Wochen bis zum Testat und die schwierige Entscheidung: abmelden oder blamieren...


Wieso blamieren? Zwei Wochen sind doch eigentlich genug Zeit. Was isses denn fr ein Thema`?

Edit: Lern einfach so viel wie du schaffst, und entweder es reicht dann oder nicht. Aber einfach nicht hingehen, wrd ich nicht machen..

----------


## nie

> Da gibt es Leute, die schon in den letzen Semesterferien angefangen haben zu lernen und noch zweifeln, ob sie bestehen werden ...


Das heit doch nichts. Es gibt auch Leute, die noch zweifeln wrden, wenn sie in der 10.Klasse mit lernen angefangen htte. Und dann "uuuups" volle Punktzahl bekommen. Ist eins der wichtigsten Dinge, die man in diesem Studium lernen muss: Solche Leute zu ignorieren. 

Gerade das Thema ist doch stumpfes Auswendiglernen ohne groes Verstndnis. Lernplan machen und jeden Tag abarbeiten. Das kann man auch bei Geschirrsplen, Sport, Auto fahren etc.  Habt ihr schon Prpkurs? Da kann sich auch whrend dem prppen immer schon testen, alles nochmal nachvollziehen und mit anderen durchsprechen. 
Zwei Wochen ist jetzt nicht die Welt aber ich wrde nicht vorschnell den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Einfach hingehen und hoffen, dass es klappt. Wenn ja hast dus hinter dir und wenn nicht, dann machst dus eben nochmal. geht auch die welt nicht unter.

----------


## Nurbanu

> Fr alle Muskeln, Nerven, Arterien, Venen mit genauem Verlauf und sonstigem Schnickes drumherum? Da gibt es Leute, die schon in den letzen Semesterferien angefangen haben zu lernen und noch zweifeln, ob sie bestehen werden ...


Es gibt immer diese Leute, die Panik schieben. Bevorzugt die, die bei 14 Punkten in der Schule angefangen haben zu heulen und denken, dass sie nur bestehen knnen, wenn sie jedes Fitzeldetail wissen. Der Stress ist bertrieben, vor allem, weil du es nur ins Hirn prgelst und nach der Prfung unter Amnesie leidest  :hmmm...: 

PS: Ich hasse Anatomie trotz allem und gerade deshalb.

----------


## mathematicus

> Fr alle Muskeln, Nerven, Arterien, Venen mit genauem Verlauf und sonstigem Schnickes drumherum? Da gibt es Leute, die schon in den letzen Semesterferien angefangen haben zu lernen und noch zweifeln, ob sie bestehen werden ...


Das Testat zu dieser Thematik steht bei mir bermorgen an. Drckt mir die Daumen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Mich nervt diese panikmache derzeit zu physio, mehr als lernen ist nicht und wenn man dann durchfllt ist es so,wuah..... ich bin echt angenervt....

----------


## yoomii94

Heute ist auch mein Knochentestat -.- hab echt so meine Zweifel ob ich das so schaffe. Und bei mir ist es genauso; diese besser als 1, 0 Schler, die dir sofort das Gefhl geben dass du total doof bist und nichts verstehst. Das geht mir langsam auf die nerven und die anderen machen es auch nicht viel besser.  Die rennen dann nmlich genau zu diesen Studenten um was erklrt zu bekommen.  Als htten wir "durchschnittsschler" keine Ahnung :/

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das wird schon, viel Glck. Es gibt immer Leute die echt super viel wissen, aber ich selbst hab fr Ana auch nicht jeden Fitzel gelernt, was eh keiner hren will. Die wollen nur sehen, dass du berhaupt nen Basiswissen hast.

----------


## Nynaeve

Danke euch, ich tue wie immer mein Bestes, bisher hab ich mich ja auch immer irgendwie durchgewurschtelt.. blderweise kommt mir noch die Vorbereitung eines Referats in die Quere, das wird mich mindestens 3 Lerntage kosten. Solche Dinge stehen immer zu den ungnstigsten Zeiten an. Da wirkt die Regel, dass man sich noch bis 1 Woche vor dem Testat abmelden kann, ohne einen Fehlversuch zu kassieren, doch sehr verlockend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Gut, dass ich am Anfang des Semester hier schon mein Sofa hingestellt habe, weitere Mbelstcke folgen.... :Wand:   :keule:   :kotzen:   :Traurig:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Was ist los?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich wei nicht wie ich Biochemie bewltigen soll  :Frown:  Die Stoffmenge ist gigantisch und in der Klausur werden Details gefragt die mich zum heulen bringen  :Frown:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Sanguis immer schn locker durch die Hose atmen, das ist alles kein Hexenwerk und es schafft auch ber kurz oder lang jeder, die Sachverhalte wiederholen sich  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich kann nicht locker durch die Hose atmen..Biochemie ist ja nicht das einzige was ansteht..wenn ich mir anschaue wie Neuroana vernachlssigt wird..oh Gott..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Aber das geht doch jedem Jahrgang so, Neuroana schriftlich schn Altfragen und Bilder lernen, fr BC halt mehr mit 1 Buch...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sagst du so leicht :-/ angenommen Neuroana besteht wieder aus hbschen Altfragen..diese ganzen Prozesse mit jedem kleinen Enzym und Zwischenprodukt zu lernen und am besten noch smtliche Strukturformeln zu wissen fllt mir nicht gerade leicht..zudem muss ich die Anatomie-Testate des 1. Semesters ja auch noch machen..die laufen zwar mehr nebenher, trotzdem kostets Zeit

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja ich hab ja so gaaar keine Ahnung wie das bei euch abluft  :hmmm...:  kleiner Hinweis, damals hatten wir zustzlich noch Mikroana im 3.Semester und retrospektiv war es echt das stressigste, gefolgt vom 4. .....dafr darfst du dann in der Klinik abspannen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass du keine Ahnung hast wies abluft, aber du hast die blichen Psychopathen schon hinter dich gebracht..momentan seh ich nur diesen Berg an Biochemie und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich das alles in den nchsten 3 Wochen in mein Hirn bekommen soll..nchste Woche Physioklausur, dann Anatomie-Testat, dann Biochemie, dann Neuroana... ._.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...schtzelein das meinte ich doch, die versuchen einen weich zu kochen durch den Stress, du schaffst das, weisst doch, stetig ernhrt sich das Eichhrnchen  :hmmm...:  und in BC ist die Generalklausur eh fr 50% des Jahrgangs Realitt.....

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Was ist los?


Zellbio/Histo. Wir htten eigentlich gestern Colloquium gehabt aber ich wurde erst gar nicht zugelassen obwohl ich mich echt bemht habe. Insgesamt ist nur 1/30 zugelassen worden. Ich hatte noch 5 Zeichnungen die htten akzeptiert werden mssen. Bei meinen Zeichnungen  zum Bindewebe hat ihm einmal meine Adipocyte im Querschnitt nicht gefallen (der Zellkern war nicht ganz genau am Rand) und mein Mastab (10 um = 1 cm) hat ihm nicht gepasst. Beim straffen parallelen Bindegewebe (heit das so auf deutsch?  :Smilie: ) ) hat ihm mein Blutgef nicht gefallen (Kollagenfibrillen und Endothelzellen haben gefehlt). Bei der nchsten Zeichnung, lockeres Bindegewebe haben ihm ebenfalls die Endothelzellen gefehlt in meinem Blutgef, bei der nchsten Zeichnung hab ich (weil ich es mir falsch notiert habe) den Fibroblasten 10 um zu klein gemalt und das Osteon war angeblich vllig falsch. Ich dreh noch durch...hab da ewig viel Zeit reininvestiert und in 5 Histobchern parallel gelesen um mir alle Informationen zur Morphologie zusammen zu suchen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...wow internationales Dummficken von Studenten.....

----------


## Kandra

Und ich fands bei uns schon so kindisch mit dem Zeichnen....wenigstens wurde es bei uns nicht so derbe kontrolliert. Echt abartig Milka  :Frown:

----------


## bugger

das ist echt krank... Bei uns interessiert sich niemand fr die Zeichnungen, ich neige sogar dazu in Histo gar nicht zu zeichnen, sondern nur die Worte des Dozenten mitzuschreiben (hatte in der Schule aber auch immer ne 4- in Kunst).

Mir gehen zur Zeit eigentlich nur ein gro Teil meiner Kommilitonen auf die Nerven... Ich glaube ich wr in Physik besser aufgehoben gewesen... 
Eigentlich ist es bei uns alles gar nicht so schwer, und wenn ich das mit anderen Schilderungen vergleiche, ist es sogar extrem entspannt... Aber irgendwie nervt es...

----------


## EVT

in mnster musste man nie zeichnen.
ach, bugger, die eigene uni ist immer am schwierigsten u schlimmsten und berhaupt, also ignorier es einfach  :hmmm...:  hat mich auch immer genervt, denn wer kann das schon vergleichen?

----------


## bugger

Wir hatten im zweiten Semester einen Prof, bei dem man sogar in der Prfung zeichnen musste, aber die Optik wurde nicht bewertet  :Big Grin:  Mein Prfer meinte zu mir: knstlerisch sind sie auf jeden Fall durchgefallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nie

Uh, Histo ist ja mal wirklich fies. Ich bin ja auch so eine Zeichennulpe, bei mir sah immer alles scheie und selbst mir ist Wochen spter aufgefallen, was ich das fr nen Schwachsinn zusammengezeichnet hatte. Aber die Profs waren glcklicherweise damit zufrieden, wen du jedem Bild ne Zeichnung vorhanden war und man grob erkennen konnte um was es geht. Ansonsten wrde ich heute noch im Histokurs festhngen -.-


Mir macht gerade eher "Sorgen" dass mich nichts frustet. Ich lebe friedlich vor mich hin, jeden Tag ein Stckchen weiter und abgesehen von Motivationsdurchhngern passiert eigentlich nichts weiter tragisches. Bisschen zu ruhig frs Biochemie/Physikumssemster. Aber ich neige sowieso dazu, Panik nicht vor der Prfung (schon gar nicht Monate vorher) sondern eher in Prfungen zu bekommen. Nicht gerade ntzlich, erspart mir aber zumindest im Moment den Bluthochdruck.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Jetzt hab ich mich wieder etwas abgeregt, werde jetzt nochmal alles neu zeichnen und hoffen, dass es ihm dann endlich gefllt und ich das Colloquium nachholen darf... :Grinnnss!:  Wir mssen im Colloquium auch mikroskopieren und zeichnen (also unter anderem), frchte fast, dass das in der Prfung auch ein Teil sein wird...

----------


## dudette

Damnit, ich sage statt "Nebenschilddrse" immer "Nebenschildkrte". Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn mir das im Testat passiert.

----------


## Kandra

> Damnit, ich sage statt "Nebenschilddrse" immer "Nebenschildkrte". Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn mir das im Testat passiert.


Wenn alles andere sitzt wrde ich das im Testat nur des Spaes halber bringen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dudette

Lieber erst beim vierten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pefanimus

> Jetzt hab ich mich wieder etwas abgeregt, werde jetzt nochmal alles neu zeichnen und hoffen, dass es ihm dann endlich gefllt und ich das Colloquium nachholen darf... Wir mssen im Colloquium auch mikroskopieren und zeichnen (also unter anderem), frchte fast, dass das in der Prfung auch ein Teil sein wird...


mikroskopieren  aufjedenfall ;)

----------


## dudette

Ich hoffe, ich mache mir nur verrckt, aber ich habe gerade ein total schlechtes Gefhl fr das Testat. Heut um zwei werden wirs ja sehen...  :Frown:

----------


## coeur

Was hast du denn fr ein Testat, dudette? Viel Glck, das wird schon!  :Top:

----------


## dudette

Danke!  :Smilie: 

Hals und Brustsitus. Ich habe zum Glck bestanden, obwohl ich u.a. beim hastigen Herausnehmen des Herzens die Thoracica interna zerrissen habe... Das Ganze hatte ziemliche Albtraumqualitten. Wenn ich der Prfer gewesen wre, htte ich mich zwar vielleicht nicht gleich durchrasseln lassen, aber zumindest grndlich ausgelacht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## coeur

:Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Laura12

Hab gleich mein zweites Anatomietestat  :Frown:  uh man, ich hab echt Angst  :Frown:

----------


## dudette

Es ist zwar viel zu spt, aber ich wnsch dir trotzdem alles Gute! Was ist es denn fr eins?

----------


## //stefan

was ich bei prfungen generell schade finde, dass die aufregung/angespanntheit/gereiztheit dann nicht in gleicher dauer und intensitt in positive formen umgewandelt wird. man freut sich tierisch und am tag drauf ist man wieder im alltag... :/

----------


## *milkakuh*

> was ich bei prfungen generell schade finde, dass die aufregung/angespanntheit/gereiztheit dann nicht in gleicher dauer und intensitt in positive formen umgewandelt wird. man freut sich tierisch und am tag drauf ist man wieder im alltag... :/


Nach der Prfung ist vor der Prfung - ich hoffe, dass man sich dann in den Semesterferien umso mehr ber das freut, was man geschafft hat!  :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

Danke Dudette  :Smilie: 
Es war ein Testat mit dem Thema Bewegungsapparat, also Muskeln, Gefe, Nerven und so am Krperspender  :Smilie: 
Und es hat gereicht  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich knnte gerade kotzen, Physio ist theoretisch sooo cool, aber praktisch echt mies. Die Seminar-Leute finden uns scheinbar auch sau doof und auf Fragen "Knnen Sie das nochmal erklren?" bekommt man die Antwort "steht doch alles im Buch, lesen Sie es einfach nach" *waaaahhhh, tzend*

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Heute steh meine erste Klausur an, also haltet mal die Daumen gedrckt, bitte!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

wie liefs AA?  :Big Grin:  was hast du geschrieben?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Anorganik. War schwer, aber ich denke, dass ich bestanden haben msste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Oh, kann man auch nachtrglich viel Glck wnschen?  :hmmm...: 
Wir schreiben in einer Woche Physik, hab einfach eine absolute Antipathie dagegen. Die Klausur soll aber nicht schwer sein und unser bungsleiter war auch echt super, daher wirds schon klappen, denke ich einfach mal.

----------


## tsingtao2

Biochemie suckt bel..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Biochemie suckt bel..


Yes Sir..

----------


## tsingtao2

Noch bisschen mehr als 7 Tage, die nchste Woche komplett voll mit Uni und noch sehr viel Stoff vor mir.. Einfach richtig tzend!

----------


## tsingtao2

07:20 Uhr: Und weiter geht's..

----------


## Radischen

Och wieso haben die oberen Extremitten so viele Muskeln, der Tag nur 24 Studnen und ich gar keinen Bock das zu lernen... blde Tabellen, blde Bilder im Altlas ... alles bld ... und dann habe ich heute noch ein Vorstellungsgesprch, hoffentlich klappt das wenigstens...

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> 07:20 Uhr: Und weiter geht's..


Da hab ich noch schn mit meiner Freundin im Bett geschlafen :Big Grin: 
Jetzt wrd mich doch mal interessieren warum du so viel und vor allem so frh lernst ?
Wir studieren ja beide hier in Erlangen im 3.Semester, wrd gern mal wissen wer du bist :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich kann Biochemie einfach nicht mehr sehen!!!!! Wir schreiben nchste Woche Freitag die erste Klausur und je mehr ich lerne, desto weniger wei ich!!!!!

----------


## tsingtao2

> Da hab ich noch schn mit meiner Freundin im Bett geschlafen
> Jetzt wrd mich doch mal interessieren warum du so viel und vor allem so frh lernst ?
> Wir studieren ja beide hier in Erlangen im 3.Semester, wrd gern mal wissen wer du bist


Haha, ich bin mehr der Typ der morgens lernt und wenn ich erstmal mega lange ausschlafe dann komm ich nie in die Gnge..
Du kannst ja mal raten!  :Smilie: 

Und so viel lern ich jetzt auch nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Also ich bin der, der immer die Physio Links hat :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

dfkdjfldsjfk@?x! ...Fuck, mag nich mehr. Ich geh zur Mllabfuhr.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> dfkdjfldsjfk@?x! ...Fuck, mag nich mehr. Ich geh zur Mllabfuhr.


Was ist denn los?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Alles kacke...ich leb hier nur noch fr die Uni, langsam hab ich keine Kraft mehr..brauch Weihnachtsferien ..

----------


## Anatom90

> Alles kacke...ich leb hier nur noch fr die Uni, langsam hab ich keine Kraft mehr..brauch Weihnachtsferien ..


Wird schon alles... bald sind ja Ferien! Noch schn Gas geben und dann die Ferien erst recht genieen!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

So ein Mll hier schon wieder. Biochemie macht mich echt fertig. Ich hatte ja schon immer Respekt vor Prfungen und dem Stoff und hab die ersten beiden Semester geschafft, aber jetzt macht mir des richtig "Angst" wegen Biochemie noch ein Semester dran zu hngen. 

Kann kaum noch schlafen, wenn ich an die Klausur am Samstag denke. Dazu kommt immer wieder das Selbe: Zu spt mit dem Lernen anfangen. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit selber Schuld ...

ich knnt KOTZEN. Muss doch wieder anfangen Alkohol zu trinken. In Masssen.

----------


## Nilani

> Alles kacke...ich leb hier nur noch fr die Uni, langsam hab ich keine Kraft mehr..brauch Weihnachtsferien ..


Durchhalten und frs BC-Seminar schonmal die Generalklausur einplanen, dann wird das schon. Mich hatte damals brigens die Kombi DR und Medilearn-skripte gerettet, da Prof. R. dann doch auch gern diese Stolperfallen gefragt hat, die in den kleinen blauen Heftchen drin sind. 
Das 3. Semester ist echt doof und anstrengend, danach war ich auch total ausgebrannt, aber sptestens am Ende des 4. hat man dann den "Aha-Effekt" und alles erscheint logisch (ok, bei mir wars bissel zu spt, aber damals ist einiges dumm gelaufen). Am Ende wird alles gut  :Top:

----------


## dudette

Meh, Histo geht mir auf den Geist. Nchsten Montag ist Klausur (Zelle und Gewebe), ich bin so auf der Hlfte mit dem Lernen, aber von den Altklausurfragen htte ich bisher vielleicht zwei beantworten knnen. Bei vielen Fragen wei ich noch nicht mal, ob ich das jetzt eigentlich wissen _msste_ oder ob es zum Stoff fr den zweiten Kursteil gehrt. Dabei habe ich an sich das Gefhl, den Stoff im Groen und Ganzen zu verstehen.  :Frown:

----------


## Stan.

> Meh, Histo geht mir auf den Geist. Nchsten Montag ist Klausur (Zelle und Gewebe), ich bin so auf der Hlfte mit dem Lernen, aber von den Altklausurfragen htte ich bisher vielleicht zwei beantworten knnen. Bei vielen Fragen wei ich noch nicht mal, ob ich das jetzt eigentlich wissen _msste_ oder ob es zum Stoff fr den zweiten Kursteil gehrt. Dabei habe ich an sich das Gefhl, den Stoff im Groen und Ganzen zu verstehen.


Mnchen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dudette

Korrekt, Sherlock! Darf ich fragen, woraus Du das abgeleitet hast?  :bhh:

----------


## Stan.

Tja, weil ich auch am Montag Histo schreib und mich genauso ber Fragen zur physiologischen Hufigkeit von Blutkrperchen in den Altklausuren wundere  :hmmm...:

----------


## tsingtao2

> So ein Mll hier schon wieder. Biochemie macht mich echt fertig. Ich hatte ja schon immer Respekt vor Prfungen und dem Stoff und hab die ersten beiden Semester geschafft, aber jetzt macht mir des richtig "Angst" wegen Biochemie noch ein Semester dran zu hngen. 
> 
> Kann kaum noch schlafen, wenn ich an die Klausur am Samstag denke. Dazu kommt immer wieder das Selbe: Zu spt mit dem Lernen anfangen. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit selber Schuld ...
> 
> ich knnt KOTZEN. Muss doch wieder anfangen Alkohol zu trinken. In Masssen.


Mir geht es genauso! Ich glaube ich sollte auch mal wieder mehr Alkohol trinken, seit fast 4 Wochen gar nichts..
Das am Samstag rocken wir schon! Diese eine verkacken wir, nchste 50% in der "fetten" dann richtig gut punkten und in der letzten braucht man eh nochmal 33%!

Und wenn ich mir das nchste mal die Physio-Links hole, geb ich mich zu erkennen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ja so ist das geplant. Wird eh nichts am Samstag. 

oke, aber der aktuelle Link ist ja in der Gruppe, den brauchst dir ja nicht holen :Big Grin:  

Musst mich schon so anschreiben  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

Biostatistik ist scheie.

----------


## bugger

Nchste Woche an 4 Tagen Prfungen und dann auch immer fr Prfungstermine vor 9 Uhr morgens eingeteilt  :kotzen:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Montag situs und berraschenderweise nicht den erwarteten Prfer der nebenbei  noch Histoprft, sondern Knigen der Topographie und Autorin der Prp-Anleitung, bekommen.
Jetzt also noch 2 Tage zeit die Prp Anleitung auswenig zulernen, inkl der Dinge die eben nicht drin stehen, die am aber natrlich Gott gegen wei und natrlich den ganzen anderen Mll den man eh nie behalten kann. 
Der Histo Prfer ist auerdem unser Neuro-Gott, wre also ziemlich cool gewesen, wenn wir den gehabt htten, dann wre der nmlich fr das Kopf Testat raus  :grrrr....:

----------


## Joolz

Psycho-lernen  :kotzen: 
Die Klausur ist sicher nicht das Problem..aber allein mir das Zeug reinzuziehen... :/

----------


## Liliac

Ich leide mit dir mit Joolz, ich knnt grad einfach nur alles in den Mll schmeien... Mag nichmehr...

----------


## Joolz

Oh ja.. ich hab mich jetzt noch durch Embryo geqult und werd jetzt mal in Bett gehen :/ Hab noch genug Programm fr morgen..
Das Modul ist echt anstrengend..  :kotzen:

----------


## bugger

Mein Gott... Ich bin so eine faule Ratte, morgen beginnt die Prfungswoche und meine Motivation luft nackt durchs Wohnheim...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dienstag Anatomie-Testat, Mittwoch Physio-Praktikum und Neuroana-Seminar, Freitag Biochemie-Klausur..gestern unproduktiv gewesen,weil..keine Ahnung warum, mit der Hoffnung, dass es heute besser wird und was is..alles woran ich denke hat nix mit Medizin zu tun.  :Frown:  Verdammte Weihnachtszeit..

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

geht mir genau so... Dienstag Anademo an der Leiche und am liebsten wrd ich mich einfach nur mit glhwein und pltzchen auf die couch hauen und assi tv gucken  :Frown:

----------


## dudette

> ... und meine Motivation luft nackt durchs Wohnheim...


 :Grinnnss!:  Ich kanns genau vor mir sehen. 

Geht mir aber genauso. Morgen um 19 Uhr (!!!) Histo-Klausur, und alles, was mir zu Endost einfllt ist, dass es wie eine niederlndische Stadt nahe der deutschen Grenze klingt, in der Kse produziert wird...

----------


## bugger

Geht irgendwie schon seit ner Weile so... hatte in den letzten Wochen so viel um die Ohren und so wenig gelernt, eigentlich wre es schon fast unfair wenn ich bestehen wrde^^ 
N Glhwein, ein Ben And Jerrys, ne Schachtel Kippen und RTL, das wr jetzt was  :Big Grin:

----------


## //stefan

die erstis bei uns schreiben dieses jahr chemie (die erste klausur berhaupt) um 20 uhr...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Wer hat Biochemie erfunden :Smilie:  ? Bitte melden fr einen Tritt in die Eier :Smilie:  !

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Bitte Daumen drcken fr mein Situs Testat morgen *heul*

----------


## Brutus

> Wer hat Biochemie erfunden ? Bitte melden fr einen Tritt in die Eier !


Der groe Mann da oben?  :Nixweiss: 

Dazu fllt mir der Spruch vor dem Vorwort im Schiebler ein:



> Der erste Schluck aus dem Becher der Natur fhrt zum Atheismus,
> aber auf dem Grund wartet Gott.


OMG! Wieso habe ICH noch den Schiebler in meinem Regal stehen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Brutus im Vorklinik-Frust? Na was geht hier ab, dabei bist du doch schon approbiert..dass du dich noch mit uns Wrmern abgibst..Krass.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Joolz

Aminosuren-Stoffwechsel :Keks:

----------


## rose94

Wie hat ihr es mit physio geschafft? Es ist einfach sooo viel... Ich lern zwar jeden Tag, aber bin irgendwie total langsam. :/ in 2 Monaten ist die Klausur...hab schon wieder das Gefhl, dass ich die primre/ sekundre hmostase von letzter Woche vergessen hab.:/

----------


## dudette

Ich schtze, das mit Histo war nix. Falls doch irgendwie, dann hchstens durch Glck. Ich bin mir von 30 Fragen bei 14 ziemlich sicher, aber beim Rest htte ich immer gerne einen 50/50-Joker gehabt. Ich trau mich grad gar nicht, ins Buch zu schauen. Es ist echt sozial, dass die Ergebnisse am Freitag kommen, dann kann man sich wenigstens danach betrinken. Ich komm mir derart unfhig vor. Es wre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn ich _nicht_ gelernt htte.

----------


## //stefan

ich darf allgemiene pharma im februar auch nochmal machen... :/

----------


## Radischen

Irgendwie habe ich gerade Angst das mir alles ber den Kopf wchst. Auerdem denke ich ich lerne viel zu wenig bzw. nicht zielgericht genug ... och mensch es ist gerade alles doof (und ja oich heul jetzt hier ganz laut und weinerlich rum ...) ... und dann sehe ich immer alle . Semestler verzweifeln und bekommen noch mehr Muffensausen ... naja jetzt erstmal zurck zur chemie...

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

wie ich gleich in der anademo krepieren werde <3

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nee wird alles gut, drck die Daumen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Nee wird alles gut, drck die Daumen...


yuppieh hat geholfen  :Smilie:  danke!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja Anatestate waren echt immer schlimm, da ist man froh wenn man es hinter sich hat. Feier schn!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ja Anatestate waren echt immer schlimm, da ist man froh wenn man es hinter sich hat. Feier schn!


Physiotestate find ich viel schlimmer...Praktikum und whrenddessen bangen ob man drankommt oder nicht..
Frust: Langsam gehen meine Kraftreserven zu Neige..Freitag Biochemie-Klausur und ich hab noch fast nichts geschafft zu wiederholen (wann auch..) und nchste Woche Freitag Neuroana-Klausur...Ferien, wo seid ihr..

----------


## mary-09

Durchhalten ihr Lieben, ihr macht das!  :Smilie:  Denn DAS ist was, was in der Klinik *wirklich* besser wird! Was Testate sind, hab ich schon fast wieder vergessen und ich hab grad (hnlich wie letztes Jahr) ne sehr chillige Adventszeit mit bisschen nervigem Psychiatrie-/Psychosomatikgedns...das wars!
Also: Weitermachen und aufs nchste Jahr freuen  :Grinnnss!:  Es gibt es wirklich: Das Leben nach der Vorklinik!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja ich bete, dass Biochemie mich nicht am Physikum nchstes Jahr hindert und der Vorklinik-Wahnsinn dann ein Ende hat..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich mag auch nicht mehr und mein Krper auch nicht, mir ist schlecht, ich hab Halsschmerzen und mein Hirn steht auch auf Durchzug. Ich hoffe hnlich wie Sanguis, nur dass ich schiss hab, dass ich wegen Physio nicht im Sommer Physikum schreibe. Gott,welch hausgemachter irrsinniger stress  :grrrr....: 

Die Klinik wird zwar auch nicht einfacher, aber sicher interessanter.

----------


## mary-09

> Die Klinik wird zwar auch nicht einfacher, aber sicher interessanter.


Doch, sie wird einfacher! Kenne hier zumindest keinen Kommilitonen, der das nicht so sieht. Interessanter wirds sowieso und die Profs und Dozenten sind hier auch wesentlich netter...durch die Bank weg....niemand geht einem mehr auf den Keks mit Testaten und solchem Gedns und sowieso: Klinik ist schn! Freut euch drauf  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Oh,das lsst hoffen. DANKE  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Alter schwede gehen mir die ersties (zumindest ein groteil davon) auf den sack...hab ja ein paar kurse mit denen zusammen..das kann doch nich sein. geistiges alter ca 12..ich dachte so nen schei gibts an der uni nich mehr..falsch gedacht. (und nein, ich will mich nich als supertoll darstellen, weil ich im 3. bin...die sind teilweise echt...aaalter..). frag mich echt was das soll.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Sanguis: da bist du nicht allein mit dem Gefhl. Und ich hab ALLE Kurse mit denen  :Oh nee...: 

Muss aber dazu sagen dass viele super nett sind, aber bei manchen angeblich 19 jhrigen bleibt mir die spucke weg.

----------


## EVT

das ist mir auch bei den neuen klinikern aufgefallen.. es hrt nie auf  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

Ich steh momentan eein klein wenig unter Stress. Erstes anatomie testat in 2 Wochen.  Ich hab das Gefhl ich kann NICHTS und bin dazu noch erkltet. Kein boooock -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Sanguis: da bist du nicht allein mit dem Gefhl. Und ich hab ALLE Kurse mit denen 
> 
> Muss aber dazu sagen dass viele super nett sind, aber bei manchen angeblich 19 jhrigen bleibt mir die spucke weg.


Ich knnt brechen..Kindergarten hier..Tips von hheren Semestern annehmen? N wieso denn, lieber mal bld rumzicken, haben ja die Weisheit mit Lffeln gefressen nach 2 Monaten Uni. Sowas von bescheuert. Anstatt mal den Ball flach zu halten, weil die alle noch keinen Plan haben meinen sich ein paar sonstwie aufspielen zu mssen. Nur gut, dass hier nicht schon im 1. Semester die weien Kittel verteilt werden, wie in Gttingen..da gbs bestimmt ein paar Schlaumeier, die einen auf Herr und Frau Doktor machen wrden.  :kotzen:

----------


## EVT

nicht aufregen, hochmut kommt vor dem fall  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ja ich wei...is auch bld sich deswegen aufzuregen, weils verschwendete energie is aber..aaah...mensch, ich bin froh, wenn ich tipps bekomme und dann meint mans mal gut und will den jngeren semestern helfen und dann sowas..aber ja die werden auch noch auf die schnauze fallen..

----------


## mathematicus

Gestern BC-Testat und in ein paar Stunden folgt noch ein Anatomietestat... ich liebe die Vorklinik -.- aber danach ist 2013 unitechnisch beendet  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

morgen biochemie-klausur...angst...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> morgen biochemie-klausur...angst...


Ich drck die Daumen, aber die Generalklausur ist eh schon fr 50% gebucht und daher auch nicht schlimm da durchzukaspern..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ich will aber nicht  :Frown:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Tschacka Du schaffst das!

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es in der Klinik einfacher wird. Der Stoff wird angenehmer zu lernen, aber es ist viel mehr. Zumindest ich hatte in der Vorklinik keine 12 Klausuren in einem Semester... ich hab mich in Vorbereitung auf die fcherbergreifenden Leistungsnachweise im 8. und 9. Semester echt hnlich berfordert gefhlt wie vor dem Physikum.  :Grinnnss!: 
Will euch jetzt keine Angst machen  :bhh: , die Klinik ist wirklich super gewesen, aber zu sagen es wird einfacher ist illusorisch...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich will aber nicht


Das will niemand aber da ruhig ranzugehen ist das A und O wenn wieder Fragen mit 3fach Verneinung oder ein freundliches erkennen sie bitte folgende Strukturformel kommt. Alles wird gut, Neuroana ist wichtiger zu bestehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja aber wie machbar ist denn die Generalklausur?:-/ Ich will ja unbedingt nchstes Jahr Physikum machen..und die Generalklausur entscheidet ja dann, ob das mglich ist..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Die ist sehr gut machbar! Was meinst du wohl was sonst passiert wenn der halbe Jahrgang da hngenbleibt? Die mssen Zahlen erfllen, da bleiben so 20-30 hchstens hngen.ist zwar nervig so kurz vorm Fiesikum aber wirklich besser machbar, hoffe natrlich dass es trotzdem reicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke! Nu is mir ein echter Brocken vom Herzen gefallen.  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Viel Glck, Sanguis! Die Daumen sind gedrckt!!!  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Viel Glck!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Lol ja tatschlich hab ich es einzig und allein dem Glck zu verdanken, wenn bei dieser Klausur was anstndiges rauskommt.  :bhh:  Die Fragen an sich waren echt in Ordnung, habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Und wenn ich ne Woche Zeit gehabt htte, dann htt ich die bestimmt auch bestanden. Allerdings hatte ich nur 2 Tage Zeit zum effektiven Lernen und das reicht einfach mal nicht aus...naja mal sehen. Entweder mit viel Glck soviel gerissen, dass ich mit der 2. Seminarklausur noch ne Chance hab, oder ich geh in die Generalklausur. Wir werden sehen. Danke frs Daumdendrcken.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Monsunfisch

Kann man eigentlich als kompletter Chemie-Loser Biochemie und Physio in 1,5 Monaten lernen? Nach Anatomie habe ich nun den ersten Blick darauf geworfen, mein erster Eindruck hat das ganz klar verneint...
 :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Fr Physio brauchste doch kein Chemie...und ich bin nu auch keine Chemie-Leuchte, aber Biochemie schafft man, wenn man die Basics drauf hat.

----------


## pefanimus

physio geht ganz gut mit youtube ;)

----------


## locumo123

Was man im Studium auch lernen sollte ist, dass man nicht ohnmchtig vor Fchern wird, sondern die rmel hochkrempelt und wichtigsten Fakten rausschreibt.  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn man nicht mag oder sich denkt ich kapiere das sowieso nicht, dann soll man sich nochmal vergegenwrtigen warum du Medizin studierst. Zumindest bei mir hilft das und kriege dann einen Motivationsschub.

----------


## rose94

Wie hab ihr Physio geschafft? Es sind einfach soooo viele Fakten zum auswendiglernen und mir fllt zur Zeit das Auswendiglernen in physio total schwer:/ habe schon wieder das Gefhl, dass ich das Aktionspotenzial am Arbwitsmyokard, was ich letzte Woche gelernt hab, wieder vergessen hab und bringe totales vieles durcheinander mit den Kanlen:/ In Anatomie hatte ich da berhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Auswendiglernen! Die Klausur ist schon in knapp 2 Monaten...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und genau das ist die falsche Herangehensweise. Physio sollst du nicht auswendiglernen sondern verstehen.

----------


## Liliac

Da kann ich Sanguis nur zustimmen. Ein paar wenige Mechanismen und die entsprechenden Kanle sollte man zwar auswendig knnen (bei uns zumindest) aber insgesamt wrde ich erstmal versuchen zu verstehen worum es da geht.
Mach dir also z.b. klar was die Zelle am Myokard fr Funktionen hat, worauf das ganze hinausluft und welche Konzentrationen du auen und innen hast. So viele Mglichkeiten gibt es dann garnichtmehr wie das alles ablaufen kann  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Exactly.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Es knnte sein, dass ich heute  peinlicherweise Terminologie versemmelt habe. Das Ergebnis gibt es leider erst in einer Woche. Das ist aber auch ein berflssiges Fach und es War die schwerste Klausur aller Zeiten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Es knnte sein, dass ich heute  peinlicherweise Terminologie versemmelt habe. Das Ergebnis gibt es leider erst in einer Woche. Das ist aber auch ein berflssiges Fach und es War die schwerste Klausur aller Zeiten


Ach ich glaube nicht, dass du die versemmelt hast!  :Grinnnss!:  Wird schon gepasst haben!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja, wahrscheinlich Hats gereicht  :Grinnnss!:  Hauptsache ich muss den driss nicht nochmal machen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Biochemie...Klausur...mehr Punkte als erwartet, zu wenige um happy zu sein...kann noch mit der 2. seminarklausur ausgleichen, bruchte aber fast volle punktzahl..utopisch. so viele haben punkte im zweistelligen bereich, ich nicht und alles ist kacke..jeder sagt mir wie grandios es ist was ich alles in diesem semester schaffe wo sie schon mit dem regulren inhalten des 3. semesters berfordert sind...ja ich hatte nur 2 tage zum lernen und trotzdem isses ein mieses gefhl. ._. am liebsten wrd ich mich verkriechen..aber freitag is neuroanatomie-klausur und dafr will auch noch einiges getan werden. naia zurck an den schreibtisch *schnief*

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Sanguis, bei mir wars hnlich  :hmmm...:  hatte damals 12 mickrige Punkte, von daher runterschlucken und weitermachen fr Neuroana  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

wenns denn 12 wrn *schnief*

----------


## charmingbaer

Args, in einer Woche Anatomie-Testat und ich kann echt gar nichts... und diese stumpfe Auswendiglernerei nervt mich auch an. Sein Hirn muss man ja echt fr keine 2 cent benutzen, nur als Speichermedium. Doof, doof, dooooof. Heute hab ich mich mit ein paar Leuten an der Leiche getroffen und wirklich kaum was gekonnt. Kann viele MUskeln erkennen, kann aber in 90% kein Ursprung, Ansatz, geschweige denn Innervation. Dazu der ganze andere Driss.
Problem ist, dass ich voll unstrukturiert lerne und mich auch kaum konzentrieren kann. Da merkt man wohl schon, dass man lnger aus dem Lernen raus ist.

Gibts noch Hoffnung, das in ner Woche zu schaffen? Wh.

(Und ich wollte nie ein Jammerlappen werden  :hmmm...: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

welches thema hat das testat?

----------


## mathematicus

> Args, in einer Woche Anatomie-Testat und ich kann echt gar nichts... und diese stumpfe Auswendiglernerei nervt mich auch an. Sein Hirn muss man ja echt fr keine 2 cent benutzen, nur als Speichermedium. Doof, doof, dooooof. Heute hab ich mich mit ein paar Leuten an der Leiche getroffen und wirklich kaum was gekonnt. Kann viele MUskeln erkennen, kann aber in 90% kein Ursprung, Ansatz, geschweige denn Innervation. Dazu der ganze andere Driss.
> Problem ist, dass ich voll unstrukturiert lerne und mich auch kaum konzentrieren kann. Da merkt man wohl schon, dass man lnger aus dem Lernen raus ist.
> 
> Gibts noch Hoffnung, das in ner Woche zu schaffen? Wh.
> 
> (Und ich wollte nie ein Jammerlappen werden )


Der aktive Bewegungsapparat ist aber auch definitiv das nervigste, was in Anatomie geprft werden kann  :Big Grin:  Eine Woche fr alle Ursprnge/Anstze ist eher knapp bemessen, wenn du den Rest (also Innervation, Gefe, ...) noch nicht sicher kannst. Wenn das Testat mndlich ist, vlt auch mal den Prfer fragen, ob er/sie so viel Wert auf Urpsrung und Ansatz legt.. manchmal hat man Glck  :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

Das ist im wesentlichen Rumpf mit Hals und epifasziale Strukturen berall.
Den Prfer bekommen wir leider vorher nicht gesagt, neue Regelung...  :dagegen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

ne merkwrdige aufteilung habt ihr..naja einfach so viel lernen wie mglich und schauen ob es reicht, mehr kann man wohl nicht tun. bei uns wei man die prfer vorher auch nie und doch bekommen es alle irgendwie hin.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

selbst wenn man durchfllt, dann macht man es halt nochmal. nicht schlimm, nicht stressen deshalb.
aber die meisten bestehen dann doch, auch wenn sie denken, sie seien schlecht  :hmmm...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ja, muss irgendwie. Und wenn nicht, hab ich ja die Weihnachtsferien zum Lernen. Aber wre halt echt rgerlich. Ich hab halt Probleme, eine ordentliche Lernstrategie zu entwickeln...
Bei und gibts Rumpf, Extremitten, Situs und Kopf als Prptestate.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich find am meisten lernt man echt an der Leiche selbst. Drck dir die Daumen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

und mit den medi learn Skripten zum reinkommen. finde die selbst fr physio nett um den berblick zu bekommen.

unsere Praktika werden immer tzender. heute haben sie uns nur durchgescheucht ohne sinn und ohne verstand und die gestern hatte auch schon wieder keinen bock auf uns  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kandra

> Ja, muss irgendwie. Und wenn nicht, hab ich ja die Weihnachtsferien zum Lernen. Aber wre halt echt rgerlich. Ich hab halt Probleme, eine ordentliche Lernstrategie zu entwickeln...
> Bei und gibts Rumpf, Extremitten, Situs und Kopf als Prptestate.


Versuche einfach erstmal einen wirklichen groben oberflchlichen berblick ber jedes Thema zu bekommen. Ich konnte bei unseren Testaten immer zu jedem Thema wenigstens 1-2 Stichworte sagen, wenn der Prof dann in die Tiefe gebohrt hat, wurde es dafr aber ganz schnell zappenduster. Hat aber fr alle 4 Testate aufs erste Mal gereicht  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

so habe ich das auch frs mndliche physikum gemacht, zu allem wenigstens etwas sagen knnen und dann versuchen, schnell auf ein anderes thema zu lenken  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stan.

Ach komm schon, Evolution.... httens ein paar Unterarmmuskeln weniger nicht auch getan?! ::-oopss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

PsychSoz stinkt (nach Kaka!!!)... Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was haben denn alle mit der Unterarmmuskulatur..

Bruchte fr morgen nen groen Batzen an gedrckten Daumen fr die Neuroana-Klausur..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wenn ich in meiner Tiefschlafphase dran denke, dann drcke ich gerne Daumen, ist mir fr waches Daumendrcken aber zu frh...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke sehr. :hmmm...: 

Keinen Bock mehr auf den ganzen Schei  :kotzen:  Kann ja echt heiter werden morgen....Ich seh die Nachklausur schon winken..  :Keks:

----------


## Radischen

Stan du sprichst mir aus der Seele...

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

bis 8.1 ein mal komplett neuroana, untere und obere extremitten, thorax und bauch.
momentan kann ich nur grob sagen, wo sich die nase befindet...

immerhn wenigstens dreckiges physik bestanden -.-

----------


## Stan.

> Stan du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


Schon, gell? Naja, wenigstens hab ich festgestellt, dass die Muskeln (zumindest bei uns) an der Leiche besser zu differenzieren sind als im Atlas, wo alle so richtig bereinander liegen. Hab mich beim prppen heut ganz gut zurechtgefunden.

Jetz am Wochenende gehts mit der unteren Extremitt weiter bei mir und nchsten Freitag is Testat. Und dann eeeendlich mal ein paar freie Tage so ganz ohne Lernerei.... 


Sanguis, wie liefs?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wies lief? Dreckig. Ich knnt im Strahl kotzen. Kein Bock mehr, echt gut Lust alles hinzuschmeien.  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wird schon gereicht haben. Geben sich die anderen Wechsler aus G auch so einen Stress? Falls du die kennst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Wies lief? Dreckig. Ich knnt im Strahl kotzen. Kein Bock mehr, echt gut Lust alles hinzuschmeien.


Schon gehrt heute, ne Freundin hat auch mitgeschrieben, besonders die Bilder sollen Top gewesen sein.. Ich drck die daumen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Da hat deine Freundin nicht gelogen...smtliche blde Quer- und Frontalschnitte gelernt und dann sowas...
Daumen drcken wird mir wohl nich mehr viel helfen, hab das Mikrobild falsch diagnostiziert und auch entsprechend beschriftet..wofr ich gedrckte Daumen bruchte ist, dass ich das alles berstehe und im August Physikum schreiben kann..

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Da hat deine Freundin nicht gelogen...smtliche blde Quer- und Frontalschnitte gelernt und dann sowas...
> Daumen drcken wird mir wohl nich mehr viel helfen, hab das Mikrobild falsch diagnostiziert und auch entsprechend beschriftet..wofr ich gedrckte Daumen bruchte ist, dass ich das alles berstehe und im August Physikum schreiben kann..


 :Knuddel:  Ach Mensch, du musst aber auch ein Hammerprogramm absolvieren dieses Semester. Ich drck die Daumen, dass alles gut wird. Versuch ruhig zu bleiben und so viel rauszuholen wie geht. Aber wre es ein Beinbruch, wenn du das Physikum ein Semester spter schreiben wrdest? Vieleicht wrde es zumindest etwas Druck rausnehmen, wenn du dir diese Option offen halten wrdest...

----------


## Muriel

Emilia, warum stresst Du Dich so? Ohne Dein verdammtes Losglck httest Du im besten Fall ein Jahr spter angefangen mit dem Studium und nicht ganz so unwahrscheinlich sogar noch so einige Jhrchen spter. Sei glcklich und stolz ber/auf das, was Du schon erreichst hast. Wieviele machen  ohne Deine besondere Stresssituation spter Physikum...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja wre ein Beinbruch. Das Studium zu verlngern ist keine Option fr mich. Ich wei, dann bin ich selbst Schuld, aber das is so mein Ziel.

Ich bin ja auch glcklich ber den Studienplatz, nach wie vor! Ganz ehrlich. Und ich wei auch, dass ich ohne Glck nich da wr wo ich jetz bin..aber jetz will ich auch beweisen, dass ich durchziehen kann und nich nur rztin per Zufall werde..

----------


## Muriel

Was ist denn daran schlimm? Der Stress im Job kommt noch frh genug. Du bist ja nun echt nicht faul!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

... und jung

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja wie gesagt, das is so ein Ding zwischen mir und mir..ich hr einfach auf zu jammern und mach das beste draus  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Krankhafter Ehrgeiz - kenn ich irgendwo her  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

aber du wrdest doch nicht das studium abbrechen, nur weil du ein semester lnger machen musst?
vllt. knntest du das in der klinik wiederaufholen? oder geht das in magdeburg nicht? sonst komm nach lbeck, hier sind viele ex-magdeburger und gttinger und hier kann man zwei semester in der klinik vorziehen, ohne probleme und es ist trotzdem noch voll gechillt.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wenn man ein semester lnger zum Physikum braucht, wie will man das dann in der Klinik aufholen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich mag Magdeburg aber und will nich weg...ich geb Gas solange es geht, mehr kann ich ja nich machen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Warst du die Gruppe mit dem Mikrobild von der Area Striata?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ka alle meinten es wre Cortex vom Grohirn gewesen
(und ja, ich hab echt sauwenig ahnung von neuroana)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich glaube Gruppe A Area Striata, Gruppe C Grohirn....k.A. Obs stimmt.... Aber schwarzweiss kopiert find ich das echt doof...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ka...gerade erfahren, dass es nich gereicht hat. na denn nchste woche nochmal..mit offenen fragen -.-

----------


## EVT

> Wenn man ein semester lnger zum Physikum braucht, wie will man das dann in der Klinik aufholen?


in der gesamtstudiendauer natrlich... so viel eigenleistung hatte ich jetzt vorausgesetzt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hh, wenn man ein Semester lnger zum Physikum braucht steigt die Mindeststudiendauer doch auch um eins (man kann semestertechnisch doch nichts aufholen, da man Hex erst nach XX Klinischen Semestern schreiben darf).(Oder reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei?)

----------


## EVT

ja man darf leider erst nach 6 klinischen semestern stex schreiben. aber das im klinischen abschnitt frei gewordene semester kann man dann ohne schlechtes gewissen anders nutzen, dr arbeit, ausland, reisen, nichts machen..
finde ich doof, dass man das examen nicht auch frher schreiben darf.. ne freundin von mir hat die vorklinik in drei semestern geschafft und durfte trotzdem nicht physikum schreiben, gab einen fehler mit dem anrechnungsbescheid aus dem ausland.

----------


## Abiturient2010

Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob den Leuten klar ist, dass "unsere Generation" erst mit 70+ in Rente kommt (wenn berhaupt)?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## davo

> Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob den Leuten klar ist, dass "unsere Generation" erst mit 70+ in Rente kommt (wenn berhaupt)?


Wer privat vernnftig vorsorgt wird auch in Zukunft mit 60 in Rente gehen knnen. Nur auf den Staat sollte man sich halt nicht verlassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob den Leuten klar ist, dass "unsere Generation" erst mit 70+ in Rente kommt (wenn berhaupt)?


Ahja und deswegen darf man nich die Motivation haben "Regelstudienzeitkohortenstudent" zu sein, wie es bei uns so schn formuliert wird? Ich will die Vorklinik nchstes Jahr hinter mir haben, is doch nich soo auergewhnlich.

----------


## Abiturient2010

Nein, natrlich ist es eine absolut legitime Motivation, die Vorklinik mglichst schnell abzuschlieen. Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das ein oder andere zustzliche Semester kein Drama darstellt und durchaus auch seine Begrndung (wie bspw. auch experimentelle DrArbeit) haben kann. Zugegebenermaen hab ich mir diese lockere Einstellung erst in der Klinik angeeignet, in der Vorklinik wollte ich auch _unbedingt_ alles in Regelstudienzeit abschlieen...

----------


## EVT

wenn ich zwei semester erasmus mache, bin ich auch nicht mehr in regelstudienzeit. ich berlege auch ein bisschen deswegen.. eigentlich ist es ja bld, weil es keinen spter interessiert. nur wichtig frs ego  :Grinnnss!:  und man verdient eben ein halbes jahr frher geld.
ich denke, ich werde es davon abhngig machen, wo ich nen platz kriege und wie es mir dort gefllt. wie ich mich kenne, wird es dann auf zwei semester rauslaufen  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Aber psychologisch ist es natrlich etwas anderes ob man freiwillig lnger braucht um etwas besonderes zu erreichen (Doktorarbeit, Erasmus) oder ob man ungewollt lnger braucht.

----------


## EVT

klar.
bei mir war das in der vorklinik auch so, dass ich im 4. semester alles, was ich bis dahin aufgeschoben hatte, in einem monat durchgezogen habe. war auch ziemlich krass, keiner hat geglaubt, dass ich das schaffe, aber hat geklappt. sonst htte ich auch lnger machen mssen, das war ne groe motivation. 

du schaffst das auch, emilia! gibts denn bei euch noch gengend wiederholungsmglichkeiten vorm physikum?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es is einfach nur sehr viel..ich zweifel auch nicht wirklich dran, dass es nicht frs Physikum im nchsten Jahr reichen wird. Ich muss mich nur ab und an richtig auskotzen, weils so anstrengend ist und verlier dann ein bisschen die Geduld mit mir selbst. Wir haben eigentlich berall genug Mglichkeiten Patzer auszugleichen.

----------


## ][truba][

Also ich als uralter Mensch (fast 30) im 7. Semester kann nur sagen: "Bleibe ruhig".

Fr alle jungen Studenten sowieso. Da kann man locker ein Jahr aussetzen, ins Ausland gehen, forschen etc. pp. Spter wird man es bereuen, wenn man die Zeit nicht genutzt hat. 

Auch wenn man etwas spter angefangen hat, es wird alles nicht so hei gegessen wie es gekocht wird und ich glaube das Gefhl das es so viel ist etc. pp. kennt jeder. Letztlich kann man nicht mehr machen als jeden Tag was zu machen und alles versuchen seinen stoff zu lernen. Wichtig sind dabei aber auch mal Entspannungsphasen. Und dann hat man sich auch nix vorzuwerfen. 

Und wenn man dann ein Jahr lnger brauch "so what?". Klar, wenn man mal Chefarzt an der Charit werden mchte (oder an was anderem "prestigetrchtigem") kann das vlt. ein Nachteil sein aber sonst interessiert es doch niemanden.

Und nen Burnout brauch man nun auch wirklich nicht im Studium bekommen und auch keine Depression!

Also immer den Kopf hoch und durchbeien! Du schaffst das und wenn du fleiig bist kannst du dir auch nix vorwerfen!

LG THomas

----------


## locumo123

@Sanguis

Du schaffst das. Thomas hat diesbezglich schon alles geschrieben.
Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Wenn du magst, dann borge dir in der Bib die schwarze Reihe fr das Physikum aus. Da kannst du die jeweiligen Fragen zum einem Thema kreuzen. z.B.: Biochemie. Klar ist jetzt nicht dasselbe wie eine Klausur und es gibt auch Altfragen, aber so kann auch sein Wissen berprfen und die Kommentare dazu finde ich super. Denn aus Fehlern lernt man.  :Grinnnss!: 

Adieu!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, warum muss Organik so schwer sein? Alle sagen immer man kann entweder AC oder OC, ich hoffe das stimmt nicht, sonst bin ich im Arsch  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ][truba][

Manchmal platzt der Knoten erst nachdem man eine Weile gedacht hat man versteht gar nix.
Hab Geduld. Wenn du weiter so fleiig bist, wirst du auch das gut schaffen!

LG Thomas

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bei manchen platzt der Knoten auch erst in der Klausur  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich drcke mir mal selbst die Daumen  :Grinnnss!:  aber fr Panik ist es eh viel zu frh, die Klausur ist erst im Februar, alles wird gut!

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

htte nie gedacht, dass ich Bio irgendwann so hassen werde.
Generell hasse ich momentan einfach alles -.-

162 Themen in 3 Tagen. klappt bestimmt! nicht.

----------


## charmingbaer

Wh, ich hab voll Angst vorm Prptestat am Donnerstag! Kann absolut kein Detail und bei mindestens 50% der Muskeln (eher mehr) kein Ansatz, Ursprung, Innervation  :grrrr....: .

----------


## Gesocks

Zieh dir die Innervationen rein (Wer innerviert welche mechanisch-funktionelle Gruppe?), schei auf exakte Benennung von Ansatz und Ursprung.. Wenn du die Muskeln an sich kennst und topographisch einordnen kannst haut das schon hin. Es kpft dich erfahrungsgem niemand, wenn du an der Leiche rein gar keinen Plan von irgendwelchen Protuberantiae und Tuberositae hast.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ursprung und ansatz kannst du dir auch herleiten wenn du an der leiche stehst. Ich hab das auch nicht reinbekommen und mein plan ging auf damals im testat. Hauptsache du kannst den muskel benennen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ursprung und ansatz kannst du dir auch herleiten wenn du an der leiche stehst. Ich hab das auch nicht reinbekommen und mein plan ging auf damals im testat. Hauptsache du kannst den muskel benennen.


Richtig, so wrd ichs auch machen. Innervation find ich da viel wichtiger.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ach ja und wir hatten 4 wochen dafr. War absolut machbar.du machst das schon - kinderschokolade und glcksschwein raushol -  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ranuk

Ich war selber mal Dozent in der Anatomie und habe immer wieder festgestellt, dass viele Studenten keine bildhafte Vorstellung von der Anatomie haben, sondern versucht haben, mglichst viel auswendig zu lernen, eben zum Beispiel Muskeltabellen. Dabei kann man den ganzen Kram viel einfacher lernen, wenn man mglichst oft in den Atlas hineinschaut. Wenn man sich die Lage der Muskeln hier mal verdeutlicht hat (prima geht das z.B. mit den uerst plastischen Bildern im Prometheus), *versteht* man auch deren Funktion. Die Innervation ist eigentlich auch ein Kinderspiel, wenn man wei, wo die Nerven entlang verlaufen. Auerdem ist das Wissen so viel dauerhafter memoriert bzw. lsst sich spter vor dem Physikum viel einfacher wiederholen.

----------


## Nynaeve

Och menno - wie kann man nur so vergesslich sein? Letztes Semester habe ich fr die Anatomie 1 Klausur schon smtliches Zeugs ber innere Organe gelernt und die Klausur auch sehr gut bestanden...und jetzt? Das Situs Testat steht an und ich habe alles wieder vergessen, was ich im Juli noch konnte, muss den ganzen Kram also nochmal lernen. 
Wenn das jetzt schon SO losgeht, wie soll das denn kurz vor dem Physikum enden, wenn ich alle Inhalte aus allen Fchern nochmal neu lernen muss  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Och menno - wie kann man nur so vergesslich sein? Letztes Semester habe ich fr die Anatomie 1 Klausur schon smtliches Zeugs ber innere Organe gelernt und die Klausur auch sehr gut bestanden...und jetzt? Das Situs Testat steht an und ich habe alles wieder vergessen, was ich im Juli noch konnte, muss den ganzen Kram also nochmal lernen. 
> Wenn das jetzt schon SO losgeht, wie soll das denn kurz vor dem Physikum enden, wenn ich alle Inhalte aus allen Fchern nochmal neu lernen muss


Ich glaube das geht den meisten hier so, dass man alles binnen Bruchteilen an Tagen schon wieder vergessen hat. Ich kann bei Ana immerhin noch das Bein vom Arm unterscheiden, ich finde das ist immerhin ein Ansatz  :hmmm...: 

Selbst Physio verrafft man alles wieder super schnell und beim Physikum nchsten Sommer hoffe ich dann einfach auf Glck. Kann mir heute auch nicht vorstellen, wie man da alles auf einmal Parat haben soll, aber das haben ja schon viele vor uns auch irgendwie geschafft.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ich werde morgen so elendig verrecken in der mndlichen :'(   
nachtsession..

----------


## dudette

Ja, mein "groer Auftritt" folgt dann am Freitag. 
Trotzdem viel Glck!  :Keks:

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

boah ich habs irgendwie berlebt... bin aber vllig am ende mit den nerven...
ich hasse mndliche pfungen!!
vielleicht mag schriftlich manchmal schwieriger sein, aber man kann das, was man gerade nicht wei erst mal gekonnt auslassen und spter noch mal darber nachdenken. dat jeht inner mndlichen ja eher nich so. -.-

was hast du fr eine prfung dudette? drck dir ganz doll die daumen!

----------


## dudette

Danke. Testat zum Bewegungsapparat. Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz mit dem Stoff durch.  :was ist das...?: 

EDIT: Ach ja, und Glckwunsch natrlich!

----------


## Lisa0503

Hallo, 
ich suche einen Kavo Phantomkopf fr die Vorklinik des Zahnmedizinstudiums. Ich wrde mich riesig freuen, wenn jemand einen solchen hat und mir diesen verkaufen ktne (evtl. aus eigener studienzeit) 
Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

(Wo kann ich das denn posten??? Ich konnte im forum diesen beitrag leider nicht posten???)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Forenflohmarkt? Alternativ im Zahniunterforum....

----------


## charmingbaer

Morgen frh unbedingt Daumen drcken frs Rumpftestat!!! Bin echt fix und fertig und hab immer noch das Gefhl, nichts zu knnen  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Morgen frh unbedingt Daumen drcken frs Rumpftestat!!! Bin echt fix und fertig und hab immer noch das Gefhl, nichts zu knnen


Viel Glck, wird schon schief gehen!
Und beim nchsten mal ganz viel an die Leiche gehen! Finde da lernt man ne ganze Menge. Hab frs letzte Testat bestimmt 80% an der Leiche gelernt allein durchs Strukturen suchen und benennen und drber sprechen. Kann die Rektusscheide mittlerweile tanzen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

Heute morgen aufgestanden und erstmal gehrt dass meine parallelgruppe im ersten Anatomietestat den schlimmsten Prfer berhaupt erwischt hat  :Frown:

----------


## Laura12

Ahhh, heute hab ich mein Situstestat :O
Wehe, der Prfer versaut mir meine Weihnachtsferien ;)

----------


## Gesocks

> Heute morgen aufgestanden und erstmal gehrt dass meine parallelgruppe im ersten Anatomietestat den schlimmsten Prfer berhaupt erwischt hat


... hast du ihn nicht - ist doch prima  :Grinnnss!: 

Haut rein, an Anatomie ist noch keiner gescheitert, die hatten nur alle keinen Bock mehr!

----------


## bugger

Sogar solche Powerchiller wie Gesocks und Ich (ich hoffe es ist OK, dass ich dich da mit einbeziehe Gesocks) haben das geschafft^^ Da schafft ihr das auch

----------


## dudette

Ich hatte mir ja so schon ausgerechnet, dass ich das Testat hchstens mit Glck bestehe, aber nach dieser Nacht bruchte ich Superkrfte...  :Frown:

----------


## *milkakuh*

ICh drcke die Daumen, dudette!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dudette

Danke!  :Traurig:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Danke!


Versuch das beste draus zu machen und versuche die gut zu Verkaufen. Sicheres Auftreten bei vlliger Ahnungslosigkeit gilt auch hier. Und versuch dir selber etwas Druck zu nehmen: Falls du doch durchfllst wirst du ja nicht gleich geext sondern kannst das Testat ganz in Ruhe wiederholen!  :hmmm...:  Tschaka, du machst das!  ::-dance:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Neuroana. Unglaublich, einfach keine Worte.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Neuroana. Unglaublich, einfach keine Worte.


 :Knuddel:

----------


## dudette

Danke, nochmal! Das Daumendrcken hat geholfen, ich habe bestanden! Es ist so ungefhr genau das drangekommen, wegen dem ich mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen habe, wenigstens hat es sich gelohnt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Neuroana. Unglaublich, einfach keine Worte.


Ja muss heute sehr witzig gewesen sein (so kurz vor Weihnachten) ne gute Freundin hat auch mitgeschrieben und bestanden, aber schn ist anders..... Also Kopf nicht hngenlassen! Ausspannen und auf bessere Laune im neuen Jahr beim Chef hoffen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kopf nicht hngen lassen..der war gut..langsam denk ich, ich htt doch kunstgeschichte oder irgendwas anderes simples studieren soll, irgendwas wofr mein Minihirn ausreicht. -.-

----------


## Coxy-Baby

..ich kenne 2 Leute die wegen Neuroana nen Jahr lnger machen mussten..... Und die 1. Wiederholung ist doch immer nochmal zeigen wo der Hammer hngt.

----------


## Gesocks

An Neuroanatomieklausuren nimmt man am besten zweimal ohne Vorbereitung aber maloser Selbstberschtzung teil und verkackt grandios, um dann kurz vorm Physikum mit gewaltiger Demut und Angst in die mndliche Nachprfung zu mssen. Zur Vorbereitung fhrt man ein Semester lang ein Leben an der Kante, versuft das Zusatzpunkte-Testat und verscherzt es sich in Seminaren vorerst durch nicht nachvollziehbare Ahnungslosigkeit mit der Institutsleiterin.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Magdeburg hat einen absoluten Neuroschwerpunkt  :hmmm...:  , da muss man erstmal die schriftliche Klausur bestehen um berhaupt zur mndlichen Prfung zugelassen zu werden.....

----------


## Gesocks

Oha! - da wre ich ja sowas von fehl am Platze...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Na was meinste wie fehl am Platze ich mich momentan fhle.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich warte jetzt schon 4,5 Monate auf mein Notenergebnis im Wahlpflichtfach.... das nervt  :grrrr....:

----------


## yoomii94

Na ja ich hatte ihn doch  :Smilie:  aber er war berhaupt nicht so schlimm :P

----------


## charmingbaer

yoomii, hast du dr j. besiegt?  :bhh:

----------


## Joolz

> Selbst Physio verrafft man alles wieder super schnell und beim Physikum nchsten Sommer hoffe ich dann einfach auf Glck. Kann mir heute auch nicht vorstellen, wie man da alles auf einmal Parat haben soll, aber das haben ja schon viele vor uns auch irgendwie geschafft.


Oh ja, das Gefhl kennich nur zuuu gut. Ich frag mich auch immer wieder, wie ich den ganzen Kram zum Physikum bitte gleichzeitig gut knnen soll, wenn es mir jetzt teilweise schon schwerfllt nur einen Teil gut zu knnen  :Keks:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Jepp, was ich heute wei ist in einer Woche zwar noch da,aber eben schon echt am verblassen  :grrrr....: 
Vielleicht auch das Alter langsam  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yoomii94

Ne nicht dr. J sondern dr. W. Hatte erst voll schiss aber er war voll lieb und nett und hat totaaaal normale fragen gestellt  :Smilie:

----------


## rose94

Lerne zur Zeit physio fr die Klausur in 5 Wochen:/ aber das Problem ist, dass ich stndig wiederholen muss, und deshalb einfach nicht so schnell zum nchsten Thema komme:/ weil es einfach so viel ist mit physio, vergesse ich wieder zu schnell, was ich letzte Woche gelernt hatte.... Jetzt versuche ich mit Karteikarten zu lernen! Mal schauen.. Hat jemand vielleicht gute lerntipps, um schneller mit dem lernen voran zu kommen?

----------


## rose94

Hab grad total Angst, dass die 5 Wochen zum physio lernen nicht ausreichen werden:/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Physio nicht auswendig lernen, sondern verstehen! Das wenigste sind Dinge, die man sich ins Hirn pressen muss. 

Welche Themen sind fr die Klausur relevant?

----------


## rose94

Naja, denke vieles muss man auch einfach auswendig lernen, z.B. Blut. Dir Themen sind: Blut, Immunsystem, Atmung, Sure-Base-Haushalt, komplett Herz mit Mechanik EKG und so weiter, Kreislauf, Motorik, Nerv, somatosensorik, Auge, Ohr, Energie und wrme Haushalt, Muskel, niere, ZNS.. Mssen zu jemandem Themen alles knnen. Auch Pathophysiologie kommt natrlich dazu.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Locker machen, durchatmen, im Lernplan im Idealfall so lernen, dass du noch 1,5 Wochen vor der Klausur wiederholen kannst. Zwischendurch mal schwarze Reihe kreuzen und da die Erluterungen lesen, Kopf hoch, wird werden!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

.... ach ja und erstmal Weihnachten entspannen und abschalten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maniac89

> Lerne zur Zeit physio fr die Klausur in 5 Wochen:/ aber das Problem ist, dass ich stndig wiederholen muss, und deshalb einfach nicht so schnell zum nchsten Thema komme:/ weil es einfach so viel ist mit physio, vergesse ich wieder zu schnell, was ich letzte Woche gelernt hatte.... Jetzt versuche ich mit Karteikarten zu lernen! Mal schauen.. Hat jemand vielleicht gute lerntipps, um schneller mit dem lernen voran zu kommen?


Wenn du den Anspruch hast, stndig alles Gelernte taufrisch zu halten, sitzt du in 5 Monaten noch da. Halt dich nicht zu sehr mit Wiederholen auf, wrde sagen hchstens 20, eher 10% der Lernzeit dafr parallel zum Neulernen aufwenden. Selbst wenn du jetzt den Stoff von letzter Woche wiederholst, hast du das bis zur Klausur doch auch schon wieder zum groen Teil vergessen.
Das Wiederholen in den Tagen vor der Klausur ist entscheidend und kaum berzubewerten, aber jetzt wrde ich erstmal zusehen, alle Themen einmal durchzuziehen.
Mit 5 Wochen solltest du doch genug Zeit haben, das klappt schon.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rose94

Vielen Dank fr die Antworten und Tipps wegen physio! Schne Weihnachten  :Smilie:

----------


## pefanimus

videos auf youtube ! ich kanns immer wieder nur erwhnen, und am besten mit diversen beispielen verstehen, wie zb autoregulationen bei der durchblutung (hyperemia usw)

----------


## Melina93

Sorry fr den Einschub, aber kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen? Bin gerade dank Physik wieder am verzweifeln. Hab zwar berall ein Ergebnis, nur leider keine Lsungen, um zu vergleichen.

1)Zunchst trockene Luft wird in einem Raum mit festen Wnden (konstantes Volumen) eingeschlossen. Die Luftpartikel erzeugen einen Druck von 1000hPa. Der Sauerstoffanteil der Luft betrgt 21%. Dann werden dem Gas bei konstanter Temperatur 1/4 der Sauerstoffmolekle entzogen und mit Wasserdampf gesttigt p(H2O)= 6 hPa
Berechnen Sie den Druck des mit Wasserdampf gesttigten Gases bei konstantem Volumen!

Komme da auf 151,50 hPa + die 6 hPa vom Wasserdampf. Weis aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Bin ber die ideale Gasgleichung darauf gekommen.

----------


## yoomii94

Hm wie bist du denn auf die 151,50 hpa gekommen? Hab gerade auch die Gasgleichung benutzt und hab statt 151,xx irgendwas im 9xx Bereich

----------


## Melina93

Habe die 21% von 1000 hPa genommen, also 210 hPa fr den Sauerstoff. Dann hab ich die Gasgleichung sozusagen zwei mal gleichgestellt, aber weil es isotherm und isochor ist, habe ich am Ende stehen gehabt: p2/p1 = n2/n1 und dann nach p2 aufgelst, da man ja das Verhltnis von n gegeben hat.

----------


## Gesocks

Wofr denn die Gasgleichung? (Entzogener) Sauerstoffanteil und (entzogener) Sauerstoffpartialdruck entsprechen sich doch.

p = 1000 hPa - (21 % * 1000 hPa * 1/4) + 6 hPa = 953,5 hPa

----------


## Melina93

Aber man msste doch mit der Gasgleichung auch darauf kommen? Hm, wahrscheinlich hab ich diese simple Gleichung einfach falsch umgestellt -.-
Komme einfach nicht drauf  :Frown:

----------


## Gesocks

Geht auch mit Umstellung der Gasgleichung, ist m.E. aber unntig kompliziert, weil man Stoffmengen erst errechnet, obwohl die Drcke schon hinreichend bekannt sind (s.o.). Dein Fehler ist schtzungsweise (weil dein Ergebnis so klein ist), dass du nicht mit dem Gesamtdruck, sondern nur dem des Sauerstoffs gerechnet hast.

----------


## Melina93

Wenn man 1000 hPa einsetzt, kommt auch nur Schmarrn raus. Auerdem ist n ja auch vom Sauerstoff, da kann ich doch nicht den Gesamtdruck nehmen, oder?
Ich komme einfach mit der Gasgleichung nicht drauf -.- Kann ja nicht so schwer sein  :Frown:

----------


## yoomii94

Melina93 dein weg ist komplett richtig. Du hattest lediglich einen kleinen Denkfehler
Du hast gesagt dass du 21% Sauerstoff in der Luft hast. Jetzt wird aber nicht der komplette Sauerstoff entnommen. Sondern lediglich ein viertel der Sauerstoffmolekle. 
d.h der Druck nach der Sauerstoffentnahme kann man mithilfe der Gasgleichung berechnen. 
Du willst p2 ausrechnen und p1 ist gegeben. 
n2 kannst du in Abhngigkeit von n1 aufschreiben.

n2= (1- 21%*0,25) n1
Ich hoffe das ist verstndlich. n1 ist die Anzahl der Teilchen/Molekle zu beginn. Davon ziehen wir also ein Viertel des Sauerstoffs ab (DER wiederum 21% der Luft ausmacht) -> daher das 21% *0.25




P.s danach nicht die 6 hPa Zunahme vergessen :P

----------


## Melina93

Was hast du fr p1 genommen?

----------


## yoomii94

1000 hPa

Wenn du also p2 ausrechnest und dann 6hpa addiert, kommen wir mit unserer Rechnung auch auf die oben genannte antwort

----------


## Melina93

Vielen, vielen Dank!! Hast mir gerade echt den Abend gerettet. Habe gerade alles angezweifelt, was ich die letzte Zeit gelernt habe. Aber jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen. Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Heerestorte

Melina ich fhle mit dir...bin auch an Chemie und Physik dran.
Hat jemand noch ein paar Links wo z.B. Chemie und Physik verstndlich rberkommen?
Fr Chemie hab ich das Arbeitsbuch von Rbke und dann noch fr Physik ein Arbeitsbuch fr Mediziner.

----------


## rose94

Ich hab mal eine Frage wegen physio. Also wollte fr die Klausur auf Thieme Examen online kreuzen, aber immer nach dem jeweiligen Thema. Ist das denn mglich, dass ich komplett nur die fragen zu Herz, Blut und so weiter kreuze, also sind auf Thieme online die fragen nach Themen sortiert? Vielen dank im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Medizini1990

ich hab zum Thema Mechanik mal eine Frage.. und zwar lautet die Aufgabe: Ein Auto fhrt mit v=36 km/h im rechten Winkel (frontal) auf eine Mauer. Auf der Strecke s= 50 cm kommt es gleichmig zum Stehen. Berechne die Zeit t, die das Auto braucht um zum Stehen zu kommen und die Beschleunigung , der die Insassen ausgesezt sind. Ich verstehe nicht, wie ich bei zwei fehlenden Gren die Formel umstellen muss....im Prinzip ist mir aber klar, was verlang ist...kann jemand helfen? Gre

----------


## Gesocks

Hoi,
a = dv / dt
dv = ds / dt

dt = ds / dv
a = dv / dt

Ich hab' raus:
dt = 0,05 s
a = 200 m/s

----------


## tsingtao2

Und es geht weiter mit dem lernen.. Neuroanatomie calling!  :kotzen:

----------


## Medizini1990

> Hoi,
> a = dv / dt
> dv = ds / dt
> 
> dt = ds / dv
> a = dv / dt
> 
> Ich hab' raus:
> dt = 0,05 s
> a = 200 m/s



Vielen Dank. Dann waren meine Anstze doch nicht so falsch, du rettest mir den Tag  :Big Grin:  :Love:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Und es geht weiter mit dem lernen.. Neuroanatomie calling!


Auch heute angefangen ^^ ?

----------


## *milkakuh*

:Traurig:

----------


## Medizini1990

> 




was ist los?  :Knuddel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> 


Och n, wars so schlimm?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja es war schlimm. Hab aber letztendlich zumindest 2/3 Teilen bestanden. Den Mikroskopieteil muss ich aber leider wiederholen.... :was ist das...?:

----------


## tsingtao2

> Auch heute angefangen ^^ ?


Ja, mehr oder weniger! Vor Silvester einmal kurz das Buch aufgeschlagen fr 15 Minuten, aber das zhlt nicht!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ja, mehr oder weniger! Vor Silvester einmal kurz das Buch aufgeschlagen fr 15 Minuten, aber das zhlt nicht!


Schei Fach. Dachte im Sommer Histo wre das schlimmste. Aber Neuro hat es getoppt ^^

----------


## tsingtao2

Definitiv das behindertste Fach auf Erden! Ich will wieder Biochemie!!!!!
Histo fand ich persnlich gar nicht schlimm, eher interessant. Ich oute mich hiermit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Ja ... da ist Biochemie eine Spaveranstaltung dagegen.

Hab des Gedanklich schon ins 4te geschoben. Einfach unmglich. Aber werd trotzdem versuchen alles rauszuholen  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

In 2 Monaten mndliches Physikumsquivalent, und ich Genie habe beschlossen dieses Jahr mit dem Rauchen aufzuhren. Schlechteste. Entscheidung. aller. Zeiten!

----------


## rose94

Wei vielleicht jemand, ob man bei Thieme Examen online fr physio auch Themenweise kreuzen kann? Wollte nmlich die fragen nicht durcheinander, sondern immer komplett zuerst zu Blut, Herz... Kreuzen! Vielen Dank im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bei mediscript kannste das  :hmmm...:  Wei nich wie sich die Programme hneln..

----------


## Gesocks

Jau, themenweise ging bei Examen Online auch, ist nach IMPP-Katalog sortiert, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.

----------


## rose94

Danke fr die Antworten! :Smilie:  werde dann mal bei Thieme Examen online genauer schauen und bei mediscript bin ich gar nicht angemeldet.

----------


## the.animal2009

jop, kannst du.

----------


## rose94

> Anhang 26830
> 
> jop, kannst du.



Vielen dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## neurochirurgin

Sitze auch schon wieder seit dem 26.12. daheim und lerne...*seufz*. Hoffe mal das wird was...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab in den ferien schn brav physio zu ende gelernt,dachte es luft: fazit des tages - sau viel schon wieder vergessen  :grrrr....:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich brauch heute nochmal ganz viele gedrckte Daumen...Zellbio steht nochmal an  :was ist das...?:

----------


## rose94

> Ich hab in den ferien schn brav physio zu ende gelernt,dachte es luft: fazit des tages - sau viel schon wieder vergessen


Kann dich gut verstehen. Mir geht's im
Moment genauso mit physio:/ zum Teil muss ich vor paar Wochen gelernte Themen komplett neu lernen :Frown:  kaum was hngen geblieben und, wenn es bei jedem Thema so wird, schaff ich nicht alle Themen bis zur Klausur in 3,5 Wochen. Bin schon total verzweifelt wegen physio  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bist du auch in G?
Wenn ja, ich glaube viele sind verzweifelt  :hmmm...: 
Ich wiederhole jetzt noch 1 Woche und dann traue ich mich mal an die Altklausuren  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Milka wie wars?

----------


## ][truba][

Alle schn positiv bleiben hier! Wenn ich mich aus diesem Forum in das nchste verabschieden konnte, kann das jeder von euch! Immer schn durchhalten!


LG Thomas

P.S: Milka, wie liefs?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Bestaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanden!!!  :Jump: 

Jetzt muss ich morgen und bermorgen nur noch Anatomie I hinter mich bringen und dann ist das erste Semester hoffentlich geschafft. Danke allen frs Daumendrcken!  :love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Toll  :Top:

----------


## rose94

> Bist du auch in G?
> Wenn ja, ich glaube viele sind verzweifelt 
> Ich wiederhole jetzt noch 1 Woche und dann traue ich mich mal an die Altklausuren



Ne, bin nicht in G, aber denke, dass physio an fast jeder uni anspruchsvoll ist. 
Ich hab aus der medi learn Skripten und dem kurzlehrbuch von huppelsberg gelernt und nur ganz wenig im Schmidt lang nachgelesen. Wie hast du bis jetzt gelernt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Lernkarten von Elsevier, Huppelsberg und dem Skript von unseren Physiologen.
Hab heute Blut und allg. veg. Physio wiederholt. Lese gleich noch im Skript zu Ende.

1,5 Wochen vor der Klausur hab ich vor Altklausuren zu kreuzen und wichtiges nochmal im Intensivkurs zu lesen - hab ich mir noch geholt wegen den guten Bildern drin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Tavor, Tavor! Ich brauch Tavor!!!!!  :kotzen:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

wasn los?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Angst vorm testat? ^^

----------


## *milkakuh*

Morgen schriftliches Anatomieexamen... :was ist das...?:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Das packst du schon! Glaub mir, Anatomie ist dein Freund!

----------


## ][truba][

Und Milka, wie liefs? Und wenn du noch was von dem Tavor hast, kannst du mir das jetzt gerne rber schicken!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hmm ich wei nicht...hab nicht so ein gutes Gefhl.  :was ist das...?:  Werde jetzt trotzdem fr morgen lernen und hoffen, dass ich die Theorie heute bestanden habe und morgen die Praxis machen darf.

Wenn ich Tavor htte, htte ich es selber genommen Truba...hab aber 'nen Keks fr dich:  :Keks:  Augen zu und durch, wir schaffne das!

----------


## Joolz

Ich hab grad berhaupt keine Lust.. Prfung ist ja nur am Montag :/


*Edit: Krass, schon 15 Monate Uni :-o *

----------


## Heerestorte

:kotzen: 

Ich sehe mich schon in der Physik-Nachklausur sitzen....
Chemie war in Ordnung, das sollte gereicht haben, aber Physik ist einfach so unntig  :Frown:

----------


## iMario

Chemie  :Heul:  ... Ich komm damit irgendwie auf keinen grnen Zweig und bemerke keinen Fortschritt bei der Lernerei, mir fehlen da irgendwie komplett die Grundlagen und Zusammenhnge  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Heerestorte

Physik-Nachklausur ich komme... :kotzen:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Waaaah, irgendwie ist mir kurz vor Beginn der Klausurphase die Motivation flten gegangen, wo ist sie nur hin?  :Grinnnss!: 
GsD kann ich mir ein paar Tage Pause gnnen, weil ich so brav vorgearbeitet habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heerestorte

Und ich kann nicht verstehen wieso Physik bei uns so einen groen Stellenwert spielt...
Das wre so absurd und lcherlich, wenn so ein Fach, welches man nur 1 Semester hat, verhindern sollte, dass ich tatschlich Arzt werde....einfach unglaublich.

Habe ja noch 2 Versuche, aber man rechnet ja immer mit dem Schlimmsten.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Na toll. Jetzt darf ich Neuroanatomie im nchsten Semester nochmal schreiben ....  :Frown:

----------


## Gesocks

Passiert den Besten! (Weil - ist mir auch passiert  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sei froh, dass es das bei euch jedes Semester gibt...bei mir htte es mich das Physikum im Sommer gekostet. Also mach dir nichts draus, ich hab die Klausur erst beim 4. Versuch bestanden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nurbanu

Wie viele Versuche habt ihr denn in Magdeburg?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Normalerweise 3, aber wenn man auf einen der drei Versuche fr das mndliche Neuroana-Testat verzichtet, bekommt man noch nen vierten.

----------


## Nurbanu

Immerhin ein kleiner Strohhalm und dich hat er vor der Exma bewahrt  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich schliee daraus, dass ihr zweimal in Neuroanatomie (mndlich und schriftlich) geprft werdet und die mndliche noch folgen wird?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nee also Exmatrikulation wr nicht die Folge gewesen.^^ Htte das ganze schon im nchsten Wintersemester wiederholen knne. Aber ich will einfach die olle Vorklinik im Sommer hinter mich bringen.
Genau, mndlich ist dann 1,5 Wochen.  :Woow:

----------


## Nurbanu

H, ist das nicht so, dass wenn man den Prfungsanspruch verloren hat, die Exma folgt? So ist es doch blich? Wie viele Prfungsansprche habt ihr denn? Von Frankfurt hatte ich mal 6 gehrt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja du hast dann wohl auch 6. Aber nur 3 Versuche in einem Semester.

----------


## EVT

an manchen unis hat man auch nur 3 insgesamt, manchmal einen 4. gnadenversuch. von daher hast du da in magdeburg echt glck gehabt  :hmmm...: 
gieen hatte frher auch 6, aber haben sie wohl auch auf 3 runtergesetzt.

----------


## Nurbanu

Ich bin nicht in Frankfurt  :hmmm...:  Aber 6 Versuche in MD... also wenn ich mal wechseln muss, bevor ich meinen Prfungsanspruch komplett verliere, komme ich lieber nach MD  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

Kannst auch nach Greifswald kommen. Wir haben auch 2 x 3 Versuche.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wobei ich sagen muss..wenn jemand ne chillige Vorklinik haben will, dann isser in MD falsch...

----------


## EVT

aber die vielen versuche machen es dann wieder wett. vllt. hat man deshalb so viele? oder vllt. nehmen sich die profs daher so schwierige klausuren raus? man wei es nicht...
ich glaube, vorklinik ist nirgendwo gechillt. jedenfalls nicht an den unis, wo ich war.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann sein, dass wir deswegen so viele Versuche haben. Aber irgendwie isses dieses Semester komisch. Sonst war wohl Neuroana sonst eher human und Biochemie der Killer. In diesem Semester isses irgendwie andersrum...Die Anatomen sind schon ganz wahnsinnig geworden bei den Durchfallquoten. :-/

----------


## Nurbanu

> Kannst auch nach Greifswald kommen. Wir haben auch 2 x 3 Versuche.


Iiih, das liegt ja voll im Osten  :Grinnnss!:  Magdeburg ist wenigstens Zonengebiet.




Bitte nicht steinigen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Melina93

6 Versuche? Das ist ja echt gut. Wir haben nur 3, weil das die Studienordnung so will. Auerdem, wenn man die Wiederholungsklausur verhaut, darf man ein ganzes Jahr auf den letzten Versuch warten. 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es Unis mit 6 Versuchen gibt. Htte meine Ortsprferenzen vielleicht beeinflusst  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Wir haben drei versuche,  aber pro Versuch gelten Klausur und  nachschreibeklausur als ein Versuch. Also hat man real auch sechs versuche.

----------


## Medizini1990

Ich studiere in Kln, bei uns darf man die Klausuren ( auer die Physikumsquivalenzprfungen ) beliebig oft schreiben.
Hat Vor-und Nachteile...! Chemie z.B hat bei uns aber so eine hohe Durchfallquote, dass es bei 3 Versuchen ziemlich viele schon nach dem zweiten Semester abbrechen mssten.

Und diese vielen "kleinen" Modellstudiengangscheine halten einen leider auch oft vom wesentlichen ab.
In Kln gibt es auerdem nicht wie an manchen Unis  Anatomie ber 2 Semester, BC und Physio ber zwei Semester... nein, alles immer in ein Semester gepratscht und somit seltsam sturkturiert.

Dennoch: Ich liebe das Studium in Kln ♥

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

in Bonn is prpen (bis auf neuro) und Physio (jetzt neu) auch in jeweil einem Semester. Hier wird alles umstrukturiert so u.a. wurden 5 Klausuren eingespart fr das jetzt 1. Semester  :bhh:  Fr uns im 3. kommt es dafr um so hrter, zwar haben wir im dritten "nur" Prpen und BCII, dafr im 4. komplett Physio, Neuro (Auskick Fach), Psych/Soz und die integrierten Seminare... Nach uns wir Neuro auf Histo und Prpen verteilt... Wann soll ich bitte frs Physikum lernen?

----------


## kkitty

> an manchen unis hat man auch nur 3 insgesamt, manchmal einen 4. gnadenversuch. von daher hast du da in magdeburg echt glck gehabt 
> gieen hatte frher auch 6, aber haben sie wohl auch auf 3 runtergesetzt.


Gieen hat immer noch 6 Versuche... also in der Vorklinik

----------


## EVT

achso. mir hatte letztens ne gieerin erzhlt, sie htten nur noch drei. umso besser  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

Morgen erstmal histo schreiben  :Frown:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Manchmal hasse ich dieses Studium einfach nur. Ich hoffe nur das zahlt sich irgendwann aus, Stundenlang schei in mich rein zu lernen ....

----------


## FlameIngo

Das "zahlt" sich sicher ! Man hrt ja berall, dass Vorklinik sucks ;) Aber mein Freund, der Ansthesist ist, ist super zufrieden, was sehr motiviert.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Nicht in Bezahlungstechnischer Hinsicht sondern allgemein frs Leben mein ich  :Smilie: 

Deprimierend .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Radischen

Kann mich jemand mal zum Anatomie lernen zwingen? Am Donnerstag ist Prfung ...

----------


## rose94

> Kann mich jemand mal zum Anatomie lernen zwingen? Am Donnerstag ist Prfung ...



Das kenn ich, war heute irgendwie auch total unmotiviert zum lernen...In 2 Wochen schreib ich physio Klausur und hab grad total das schlechte gewissen, weil ich 3 Stunden einfach nur gechillt hab, obwohl ich noch sooo viel fr physio machen muss:/

----------


## charmingbaer

So fhl ich mich zwar auch oft mal, aber trotzdem - man hat schlielich auch noch ein Leben!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Das kenn ich, war heute irgendwie auch total unmotiviert zum lernen...In 2 Wochen schreib ich physio Klausur und hab grad total das schlechte gewissen, weil ich 3 Stunden einfach nur gechillt hab, obwohl ich noch sooo viel fr physio machen muss:/


Ganz ruhig. Mittlerweile hab sogar ich, die einen riesigen Berg an Arbeit vor sich liegen hat, kapiert, dass man auch mal abschalten muss. 2 Wochen sind nicht wenig Zeit, du packst das.

----------


## kkitty

> achso. mir hatte letztens ne gieerin erzhlt, sie htten nur noch drei. umso besser


Vielleicht hatte sie nur noch 3 Versuche von den 6 brig ;)

----------


## rose94

> Ganz ruhig. Mittlerweile hab sogar ich, die einen riesigen Berg an Arbeit vor sich liegen hat, kapiert, dass man auch mal abschalten muss. 2 Wochen sind nicht wenig Zeit, du packst das.


Danke :Smilie: , das hoffe ich auch mal, dass die 2 Wochen ausreichend sind!

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft. Du chillst 3 Stunden und machst dir deswegen Sorgen ?
Ganz ehrlich, bei dir stimmt was nicht ^^ Nicht bse gemeint.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hate Histo...

----------


## mathematicus

> Hate Histo...


Ich muss sagen, dass ich Histo im Vergleich zu Ana echt entspannt finde  :Big Grin:  Aber sowas merkt man leider doch erst im Nachhinein :/ Wobei Anatomie spannender ist.

----------


## rose94

> Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft. Du chillst 3 Stunden und machst dir deswegen Sorgen ?
> Ganz ehrlich, bei dir stimmt was nicht ^^ Nicht bse gemeint.



Weil ich bald die Klausur schreibe und leider dafr noch viel machen muss:/ ich bin dieses Semester sowieso total gestresst und verzweifelt wegen physio... Vor allem, weil die Durchfallquote so hoch ist, hab icv total Angst. Hab zwar das ganze Semester gelernt, aber hab leider jetzt festgestellt, dass das frh anfangen mir dem lernen mir so gut wie nichts gebracht. Ich hab einfach so viel vergessen wieder und muss jetzt in kurzer zeit alles noch mal durchgehen :Frown:

----------


## rose94

> Hate Histo...


Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich Histo und generell alle Fcher in der vorklinik im Vergleich zu physio entspannter Finde. Physio ist auf jeden fall sehr interessant, aber einfach viel zu viel fr ein Semester, deshalb total stressig. Aber am besten fand ich Anatomie

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Histo is einfach nur Dreck...Bei mediscript diese blden Histo-Fragen zu kreuzen ist eine einzige Qual. Bei mindestens jeder zweiten Frage denk ich mir "Boa ey, who cares?!".

----------


## Radischen

Das macht ja Mut fr kommende Semster ... Ich fhle mich ja jetzt schon berfordert und wei nicht wie ich das alles lernen soll ... naja der Mensch wchst mit seinen Aufgaben (hoffe ich mal ;) )

----------


## Stan.

Och, ich mag Histo. Find schon, dass es viel zum Verstndnis beitrgt, wenn man das Ganze mal selbst gesehen hat...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Morgen Psychologie/Soziologie-Klausur :-/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Packste. Bei uns war das fr die Katz. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Viel Erfolg fr morgen!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, ich hab das Gefhl in Organik und Anatomie nicht richtig voran zu kommen. Bei Anatomie wei ich einfach noch nicht, wie ich Das vernnftig lernen und mir alles merken soll -.- 
Naja noch gut zwei Wochen bis zum testat ( passiver  Bewegungsapparat) und noch zweieinhalb Wochen bis zur Organik Klausur.

----------


## Heerestorte

Bei uns kommen jetzt innerhalb von 4 Wochen noch 6 Klausuren.

Physik, Chemie, 2 Integrierte Seminar-Klausuren, Biologie und Anatomie....

Wenn ich da nur an Anatomie denke... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bio schreib ich auch noch ^^

----------


## rose94

> Oh man, ich hab das Gefhl in Organik und Anatomie nicht richtig voran zu kommen. Bei Anatomie wei ich einfach noch nicht, wie ich Das vernnftig lernen und mir alles merken soll -.- 
> Naja noch gut zwei Wochen bis zum testat ( passiver  Bewegungsapparat) und noch zweieinhalb Wochen bis zur Organik Klausur.


Genauso geht's mir auch grad mit physio! Muss noch soviele Themen lernen, weil ich einfach fr ein Thema so lang Brauch :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich bin im Geiste schon auf die Physionachklausur eingestellt.

----------


## rose94

Ich hab auch total Angst, dass ich bis zur physio Klausur nicht alle Themen schaffe zu wiederholen...:/ ich hab zum Teil Themen vor Weihnachten gelernt und beim wiederholen so viel vergessen, dass ich von vorne anfangen muss mit dem lernen... Bei mir hat's so gut wie nichts gebracht frh anzufangen mit dem lernen. An die nachholklausur hab ich auch gedacht, aber die sind doch auch bestimmt immer Schwieriger als die normale Klausuren, oder?  :Frown:

----------


## EVT

ist an jeder uni anders, wo bist du?

----------


## Osterhagen

Noch 4 Stunden bis zur Anatomieklausur "Bewegungsapparat"... leichte Nervositt... Bcher weggepackt weil sich eh alles was ich les nur noch im Kopf dreht und keinen Sinn ergibt... wird schon schief gehen.... 19Uhr... wer schreibt solche Zeitplne.... -.-

----------


## bugger

Jeha... In 2 Monaten ist die wichtigste Prfung meines Studiums vorm Stex... Was fr ein toller Moment richtig krank zu werden -.-

----------


## EVT

oh bist du schlimm krank? gute besserung!

----------


## Stan.

Ouh, gute Besserung! Immerhin besser 2 Monate zuvor als 2 Tage oder?

----------


## bugger

Danke fr die Wnsche  :Smilie:  Wenigstens kann ich damit noch zur Uni gehen, das erleichtert es ein wenig  :Big Grin:

----------


## yoomii94

> Noch 4 Stunden bis zur Anatomieklausur "Bewegungsapparat"... leichte Nervositt... Bcher weggepackt weil sich eh alles was ich les nur noch im Kopf dreht und keinen Sinn ergibt... wird schon schief gehen.... 19Uhr... wer schreibt solche Zeitplne.... -.-


Viel viel erfolg!! Ich drck dir hier auch die daumen... gott sei dank sind unsere immer von 9-11

----------


## coeur

> Jeha... In 2 Monaten ist die wichtigste Prfung meines Studiums vorm Stex... Was fr ein toller Moment richtig krank zu werden -.-


Willkommen im Club der Gearschten.  :Keks: 
Drei Mal darfst du raten, wer mitten im Prpkurs steckt und morgen die Weisheitszhne rausbekommt. Laufe seit einer Woche mit 'nem entzndeten 8er durch die Gegend und ernhre mich bei tglichem Prppen von acht bis drei von Joghurt und Ibuprofen. Immerhin bin ich heute nicht in die Perikardhhle gefallen. Situs-Nachtestat, ich seh dich schon.  :Traurig:

----------


## bugger

Kann ich gut mitfhlen... Ich hatte heute auch prppen, das tut mir aber gut. Nebenwirkung meiner Medis: belkeit und Schwitzen wie ein Schwein. 12 und ein wenig MCP haben das sehr angenehme 3 Stunden werden lassen ;) Dafr kann man im Hrsaal fast in meinem Schwei schwimmen... Ich stell mich langsam innerlich schon drauf ein Physikumsqui doch erst im Sommer zu machen... Zum Glck ohne Semesterverlust, Modellstudiengang sei dank


Wnschen wir uns beiden mal gute Besserung...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Blablabla-Epithel-Blablabla-Bindegewebe-Blablabla-Drsen-Blablabla-Osteozyten-Blablabla-Basallamina-Blablabla-Zellkern-Blablabla *rotz* 


Achja, gute Besserung bugger.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Blablabla-Epithel-Blablabla-Bindegewebe-Blablabla-Drsen-Blablabla-Osteozyten-Blablabla-Basallamina-Blablabla-Zellkern-Blablabla *rotz*


DAS kommt mir SEHR SEHR SEHR bekannt vor... :Keks:

----------


## rose94

> ist an jeder uni anders, wo bist du?


Mainz...wo physio sehr anspruchsvoll ist..leider:/

----------


## Osterhagen

> Viel viel erfolg!! Ich drck dir hier auch die daumen... gott sei dank sind unsere immer von 9-11


Danke, wie immer bei MC... kp wies nu geworden is... mit 3 Punkten durchfallen is genauso wahrscheinlich wie mit Glanz und Gloria bestehen.... weiter gehts am Montag mit Physik  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh man, Organik ist einfach der Horror. Brauch in der Klausur bernchste Woche min 16 von 30 Punkten frs Bestehen, aktuell schaff ich in den bungsklausuren max. 14 Punkte, gerade ne Glanzleistung von 9 Punkten gekreuzt  :Oh nee...: 
Ich kann einfach kein einziges bldes Molekl zeichnen und ich frag mich wie ich die ganzen Drecksaminosuren auswendig lernen soll -.-

----------


## mathematicus

> Oh man, Organik ist einfach der Horror. Brauch in der Klausur bernchste Woche min 16 von 30 Punkten frs Bestehen, aktuell schaff ich in den bungsklausuren max. 14 Punkte, gerade ne Glanzleistung von 9 Punkten gekreuzt 
> Ich kann einfach kein einziges bldes Molekl zeichnen und ich frag mich wie ich die ganzen Drecksaminosuren auswendig lernen soll -.-


Biochemie ist in der Hinsicht nicht besser, zumindest die Stoffwechselbiochemie ist mMn mehr oder weniger die Fortsetzung von OC. Das sind dann auch deutlich mehr Strukturformeln als in OC plus ein paar viele Enzymnamen, die man sich reinprgeln darf. ;) Was mir immer geholfen hat: Erst ganz oft abmalen und dann irgendwann versuchen, die Strukturformeln auswendig aufzumalen. Ist zwar doof und spter sehr sicher irrelevant, ob man die Aminosuren zeichnen kann, aber man muss ja irgendwie an den Schein kommen.. ^^

----------


## Osterhagen

Aminosuren auswendiglernen... mit Glycin anfangen und dann nach un nach die Methylgruppen anhngen... also systematisch aufbauen... dann gehts ganz gut

----------


## Radischen

So habe ich das auch gemacht  :Smilie:  und mir dann Versucht Esselsbrcken zu bauen -> bei den beiden sauern hngt schon mal -COOH unten dran ...
Und dann sowas wie: Valin --> klingt wie ein mdchenname --> die macht die Beine breit ;) und Leucin ist ihre groe Schwester (ein CH2 in der Kette mehr) ;) ;) Klingt total bescheuert aber wenn man sich da bildlich Menschen vorstellen ... Also mir hat es zumindestens geholfen  :Smilie: 


Im Moment frustriet mich gerade die Physik (am Montag) ... aber Angst habe ich vor nchsten Freitag, da ist Embroy mndlich ...
ber Ana gestern rede ich lieber mal nicht ...

----------


## Nurbanu

Mich kotzt es an, dass ich das Gefhl habe, nichts mehr von dem zu wissen, was ich Anfang des Semesters gelernt habe, dieses jedoch immer wieder bis zum Physikum brauche, im Physikum selbst und in der Klinik. Und ich wei, dass das normal sein soll. Aber ich fhle mich so dumm.  :Wand:

----------


## nie

> Ich kann einfach kein einziges bldes Molekl zeichnen und ich frag mich wie ich die ganzen Drecksaminosuren auswendig lernen soll -.-


in Chemie damals hab ich mir zu jedem Molekl inkl. Aminosure ne Karteikarte gemacht und bin die immer abend durchgegangen mit aufzeichnen. Wie Vokabeln quasi. 
Jetzt in Biochemie hat unser Prof uns dem Tipp gegeben, dich die Aminosuren aufzumalen und an die Wand zu hngen. Und immer, wenn einem beim lernen eine Aminosure begegen, einen Blick auf den Zettel werfen und schauen, wie die Aminosure aussieht. Und im Laufe des Semesters bliebs dann irgendwann hngen. Wobei ich viele auch nur "passiv" kann, also erkenne aber nicht aufmalen. Aber im Optimalfall muss man das ja auch nicht.

----------


## charmingbaer

Bald ist schon das erste Semester vorbei, echt krass, wie schnell die Zeit so vergangen ist! Nur noch 2 Wochen und 4 Prfungen trennen uns von den Ferien...
Vor den Prfungen hab ich ganz schn Schiss, wobei ich mir jetzt gesagt habe, dass ich 2 unbedingt bestehen will /muss (Extremittentestat und Physik praktisch) und der Rest (Termi - eh egal, und Bio (brauch ich frs nichts als Voraussetzung, wre also nciht so schlimm, es nicht zu bestehen) luft halt so nebenher. Anders schaffe ich es nicht, kann nicht fr 4 Prfungen alles ordentlich lernen. Extremitten find ich sowieso wieder absolut Horror, aber natrlich habe ich auch wie immer zu spt angefangen  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ach du machst das schon. Wir mssen uns ab nchstem Fr die komplette Histo reintrmmern binnen 4 Tagen, kotz. Hab just for fun heute allerdings mal eben 68% gekreuzt, mit viel Glck kann es also binnen 4 Tagen die Mglichkeit geben zu bestehen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gut, vorher Physio berleben :-0

----------


## Laura12

Das ist echt mies, von den ganzen Leuten zuhren, dass sie jetzt bald Semesterferien haben. Wir haben nmlich leider keine dafr Chemie und Physik  :Frown:  und vorher auch noch vier Klausuren  :Frown:

----------


## yoomii94

> Das ist echt mies, von den ganzen Leuten zuhren, dass sie jetzt bald Semesterferien haben. Wir haben nmlich leider keine dafr Chemie und Physik  und vorher auch noch vier Klausuren


  Da bist du nicht allein :/ chemie Praktikum +klausur und pflegepraktikum nen monat...wenn ich pech hab dann noch Nachprfung bio oder physik

----------


## Radischen

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  :Keks: 
Ich schreibe am 13.2. meine letze Prfung und mache vom 17.02. - 18.03. KPP. Neben bei muss ich noch histo lernen weil die Prfung regulr erst am 2.4. ist. Ab 21.03. gehts hier mit den Nachprfungen los (m al sehn zu wie vielen ich muss ;) )und dann muss noch vor April umziehen (und auch noch ohne Auto)... Also so dicke wird das mit Ferien auch nicht, aber wenigstens ein kleines bissel.

Und dann kommt meine groe Schwester (studiert Grundschullehramt in Heidelberg) und erzhlt mir sie wre dann erst mal 11 Wochen!!! zu Hause

----------


## Medizini1990

Bin leider in Physik durchgefallen, man braucht 50 PKt. und ich hab 34...-.-.
Naja, in 4 Wochen nochmal ran... mir fielen in der Klausur manche Formeln nicht mehr ein....

----------


## ][truba][

Ich hab noch bis zum 11.4 Uni und dann geht es am 14.4 weiter. Es geht euch nicht allein so.

----------


## coeur

Ich hab jetzt noch drei Wochen Prpkurs, dann ist am 18.03. schriftliches Physikum, am 24. mndliches und am 07.04. beginnt (hoffentlich) die Klinik fr mich. Yay!

----------


## tsingtao2

Ich will endlich Semesterferien  :Frown:

----------


## charmingbaer

OK, ich hab auch in den Semesterferien Chemiepraktikum - trotzdem mehr FReizeit als jetzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

> Ach du machst das schon. Wir mssen uns ab nchstem Fr die komplette Histo reintrmmern binnen 4 Tagen, kotz. Hab just for fun heute allerdings mal eben 68% gekreuzt, mit viel Glck kann es also binnen 4 Tagen die Mglichkeit geben zu bestehen 
> 
> Gut, vorher Physio berleben :-0


gibt es noch diese intensiv histo repetitorien? damit haben das wohl alle ganz gut geschafft. ich hatte histo in mnster gemacht, aber die anderen haben davon erzhlt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ber die Fachschaft gibt es das noch, will mir dazu mal die Unterlagen besorgen.

Erstmal Physio am Fr berleben  :grrrr....:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Habe zum Glck richtige Semesterferien, alle Praktika sind abgearbeitet und Pflegepraktikum brauche ich auch nicht mehr machen. Jetzt nur noch die Klausuren bestehen. Und da zeigt mir z.B. OC echt "Ich wei, dass ich nichts wei."...

----------


## iMario

OC ist echt so richtig zum abkotzen... Und den Zeeck finde ich da auch nicht viel besser  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Schn, dass ich da nicht allein bin.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Am Anfang fand ich AC schlimm. Da war ich froh, als die Klausur bestanden war. Jetzt steht OC an und retrospektiv kommt's mir vor als htte ich zur gleichen Zeit von AC mehr Ahnung gehabt als jetzt von OC..

Vorallem finde ich schade, dass man da so durchgehetzt wird. OC ist ja an sich interessant. Sich dann aber nur stumpf den Kram reinprgeln und nicht links und rechts von den Altklausuren gucken knnen, ist nicht wirklich befriedigend.

----------


## Nurbanu

Chemie lernt man doch nicht auswendig, Chemie versteht man.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Na, dann wird das Studium ja ein Selbstlufer.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich lern auswendig, was andere machen ist mir egal ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Basics auswendig zu lernen, da kommt wohl kaum einer drum rum. Aber ich muss Nurbanu zustimmen: Chemie geht um einiges leichter von der Hand, wenn man bestimmte Prinzipe verstanden hat. Natrlich hat da jeder seinen eigenen Weg Dinge zu lernen.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bei AC Stimme ich da zu. Aber wie ich zig Strukturformeln verstehen soll ist mir schleierhaft -.-

----------


## EVT

komplett nur verstehen ohne auswendig lernen geht bei strukturformeln nicht, aber anhand der namen, funktionellen gruppen geht da schon viel.

----------


## Osterhagen

Sollte ich am Montag Physik bestehen wre das ein Hohn fr jeden der sich ernsthaft mit dem Fach auseinandergesetzt hat.... gibt es solche Leute?

----------


## rose94

> Ich lern auswendig, was andere machen ist mir egal ^^


Ich find sowieso, dass wir fr jedes Fach auswendig lernen mssen. Auch in chemie kann man z.B. die reaktionsmechanismen, strukturformeln auswendig lernen, weil es ja immer das gleiche ist und die Klausur bestehen. Biochemie war doch auch viel auswendig lernen... Und Anatonie sowieso. Lerne grad physio und das ist auch viel auswendig lernen. Wenn man sich das alles logisch herleiten kann, ist es natrlich immer besser, dann vergisst man das gelernte auch nicht mehr. Und beim auswendig lernen muss man es eben oft wiederholen, damit man das alles nicht wieder so schnell vergisst.

----------


## mathematicus

> Am Anfang fand ich AC schlimm. Da war ich froh, als die Klausur bestanden war. Jetzt steht OC an und retrospektiv kommt's mir vor als htte ich zur gleichen Zeit von AC mehr Ahnung gehabt als jetzt von OC..
> 
> Vorallem finde ich schade, dass man da so durchgehetzt wird. OC ist ja an sich interessant. Sich dann aber nur stumpf den Kram reinprgeln und nicht links und rechts von den Altklausuren gucken knnen, ist nicht wirklich befriedigend.


Wintersemester-OC ist im Vergleich zu AC - wenn sich nix gendert hat zum letzten Jahr ;) - in Wrzburg wirklich entspannter! Die vorhandenen Altklausuren reichen da wirklich mehr als aus, der Prof. im Sommersemester ist da etwas, sagen wir, anstrengender. Viel Glck^^

----------


## Radischen

> Sollte ich am Montag Physik bestehen wre das ein Hohn fr jeden der sich ernsthaft mit dem Fach auseinandergesetzt hat.... gibt es solche Leute?


hhhh .... Nein ;), Also ich zumindestens nicht. Naja ein bissel was habe ich gemacht und mit Formel kann ich zum Glck gut umgehen ... Also dank Spicker (wir drfen ne A4 zettel einseitig mitbringen und draufschreiben was wir wollen) besteht zu mindestens Hoffung ... wenn auch nicht zu viel. 

Aber Embryo (freitag) geht jetzt erstmal vor. Vorallen habe ich keine Lust Embryo und Anatomie am selben Tag nachzuschreiben ... Naja abwarten und lernen ;) ;) 

Aber mal ne frage zu Embryo: Wie ernhren sich den Die Zellen bevor sich die Plazenta ausgebildet hat? Der Prozess fngt ja erst nach 14 tagen an, und bis dahin ist ja schon ziehmlich viel Zellaktivitt. Liegen in der ursprnglichen vielleicht Eizelle soviele Reservestoffe vor??

----------


## Osterhagen

Haha... hab morgen Klausur und Kontrollpraktikum an einem Tag... klasse  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

@Radischen
War da nicht irgendwas mit Zytotrophoblasten und Dezidualzellen im Endometrium?^^ Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern... So eine Eizelle ist aber auch ziemlich gro, und halbiert sich ja ehr, als dass sie zwei Zellen der selben Gre wieder bildet. Also wird sie vor Einnisten in das Endometrium von ihren eigenen Reserven leben mssen, was eigentlich auch ganz gut klappt, wenn man sich vor Augen fhrt wie riesig so eine Eizelle ist  :Big Grin:  
Kann mir auerdem noch vorstellen, dass sie sich von ihrer eigenen Corona Radiata ernhrt, irgendwas muss man mit der ja anstellen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radischen

Ok dann muss reichen die Reserven wohl aus. Kann mir das nur nicht wirklich vorstellen, da es ja in diesen 6-7 Tagen vor der Implantation zu sehr vielen Zellteilungen kommt und das ja jede Menge Engegie bedarf ... Naja vielleicht habe ich einfach ne falsche Vorstellung von den Energiemengen. 

Der Synzytiotrophoblast (cooles Wort frs Galgenraten ;) ) bildet sich ja erst mit der Implantation. Ab da wird mir das schon klar mit der Versorgung  :Smilie: 

Danke fr deine Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

Vergiss aber nicht, dass Teilung durch Furchung bedeutend weniger Energie bedarf. Die Zellen sind ja alle omnipotente Stammzellen, das heit es mssen keine neuen Enzyme gebildet werden, da sich ja das Zytoplasmavolumen insgesamt nicht ndert, und alle sowieso die gleichen Enzyme brauchen. Im Endeffekt ist (fast) alles was die Zelle tun muss die DNA-Replikation, das ist zwar immer noch was, aber sicher nicht mit sowas wie PBS in rauen Mengen gleichzusetzen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Puh, ich werde etwas besser in Organik, es besteht also noch Hoffnung. Trotzdem finde ich das bld, ac hat mir viel mehr Spa gemacht.

----------


## iMario

> Puh, ich werde etwas besser in Organik, es besteht also noch Hoffnung. Trotzdem finde ich das bld, ac hat mir viel mehr Spa gemacht.


Auf welches Lehrbuch vertraust du?  :Big Grin:  Auch auf den Zeeck?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Auf welches Lehrbuch vertraust du?  Auch auf den Zeeck?


Schmuck! Den zeeck hab ich nur fr die funktionellen Gruppen benutzt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Alles scheie, alles scheie, alles scheie :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Alles scheie, alles scheie, alles scheie


Jepp, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!! Ich finde das ganze Semester schon berwiegend scheie...

----------


## charmingbaer

juhuuuuuuu, Histo bestanden!!! Trotz viel Gerate 27 von 30 Punkten geholt! Das ist sooo super und bestrkt mich weiter in der Annahme, das man auch mit wneiger Aufwand viel Gewinn erzielen kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> juhuuuuuuu, Histo bestanden!!! Trotz viel Gerate 27 von 30 Punkten geholt! Das ist sooo super und bestrkt mich weiter in der Annahme, das man auch mit wneiger Aufwand viel Gewinn erzielen kann


Na das hoffe ich fr mich auch nchsten Mittwoch  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Glckwunsch.... -> aber sowas gehrt ja eher in Lust statt Frust oder  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

oh ups, vertan  :bhh:  - mit den 2 Threads kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen ^^

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin ja sowieso dafr, dass es nur noch einen Allgemeinen-Laber-Austausch-Thread fr die Vorklinik geben sollte. So einer wie im Klinikbereich!  :hmmm...:

----------


## rose94

Ich hab fr die physio Klausur hauptschlich aus den medi learn Skripten und dem kurzlehrbuch von huppelsberg gelernt... Denkt ihr es reicht aus zum bestehen der Klausur? Weil viele auch mit den groen Bchern Schmidt lang oder silbernagl gelernt haben und ich sehr wenige Themen daraus lernt hab, hab ich grad etwas Angst.

----------


## Granada

> Ich hab fr die physio Klausur hauptschlich aus den medi learn Skripten und dem kurzlehrbuch von huppelsberg gelernt... Denkt ihr es reicht aus zum bestehen der Klausur? Weil viele auch mit den groen Bchern Schmidt lang oder silbernagl gelernt haben und ich sehr wenige Themen daraus lernt hab, hab ich grad etwas Angst.


Hallo Rose,
wie lang hast du fr die Klausur gelernt und gibt es bei euch Altklausuren? medi-learn Skripte und huppelsberg reichen normalerweise schon zum Bestehen. Es kommt halt drauf an, wie speziell die Physiologen bei euch sind. Ansonsten gibt es bei euch vielleicht noch VL Folien oder ein Praktikumsskript.

----------


## rose94

> Hallo Rose,
> wie lang hast du fr die Klausur gelernt und gibt es bei euch Altklausuren? medi-learn Skripte und huppelsberg reichen normalerweise schon zum Bestehen. Es kommt halt drauf an, wie speziell die Physiologen bei euch sind. Ansonsten gibt es bei euch vielleicht noch VL Folien oder ein Praktikumsskript.


Hey :Smilie:  ich hab das ganze Semester ber fr physio gelernt, aber, weil ich bestimmte Themen vor Weihnachten gelernt hatte, hab ich schon wieder sehr viel vergessen und muss noch einiges wiederholen...in unserem praktikumsskript stehen kaum theoretische Infos drin, nur der versuchsaufbau und die Vorlesungsfolien sind auch nicht besonders gut, kaum Erklrungen, nur Abbildungen. Physio ist bei uns in mainz leider sehr anspruchsvoll... Mal schauen! Danke fr die Antwort :Smilie:

----------


## Granada

Anhand der Folien/des Praktikumsskriptes kannst du zumindest ausmachen, ob du alle Themen gengend tief erarbeitet hast  :Smilie:  Und wie gesagt: Im Zweifelsfall sind Altklausuren immer gut ;) Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Nynaeve

Das Semester ist so gut wie rum und ich habe nur die Hlfte der Prfungen gemacht... Wie holt man denn Anatomie-Testate im folgenden Semester nach, wenn man gar keinen eigenen Prptisch/Krperspender mehr hat? Ist doch eigentlich ein Ding der Unmglichkeit da erfolgreich zu sein, oder?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Harr,hab meinem neuen Feind OC grad voll eins verpasst!  24 von 30 Punkten in ner altklausur! Bm!

----------


## Kandra

> Das Semester ist so gut wie rum und ich habe nur die Hlfte der Prfungen gemacht... Wie holt man denn Anatomie-Testate im folgenden Semester nach, wenn man gar keinen eigenen Prptisch/Krperspender mehr hat? Ist doch eigentlich ein Ding der Unmglichkeit da erfolgreich zu sein, oder?


Also bei uns ist es meistens so, dass vor den Nachtestaten 1-2 mal die Mglichkeit besteht, im Prpsaal sein Wissen an den Leichen aufzufrischen. Vielleicht gibts sowas bei euch auch. Ansonsten blo nicht den Kopf hngen lassen! Die Profs wissen ja bei den Nachtestaten, dass ihr keine/kaum Gelegenheit mehr hattet euer Wissen "praktisch" anzuwenden.

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich wre auch fr nen allgemeinen Thread!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh ja! Lust und Frust sind zwar auch nett, aber manchmal sind Gesprche dadurch schon ziemlich unterbrochen. Fnde einen Thread bersichtlicher.

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

> Wintersemester-OC ist im Vergleich zu AC - wenn sich nix gendert hat zum letzten Jahr ;) - in Wrzburg wirklich entspannter! Die vorhandenen Altklausuren reichen da wirklich mehr als aus, der Prof. im Sommersemester ist da etwas, sagen wir, anstrengender. Viel Glck^^


Das habe ich auch gehrt. Ich frage mich z.T. trotzdem wie ich da auf 60% kommen soll. :/

----------


## mathematicus

> Das habe ich auch gehrt. Ich frage mich z.T. trotzdem wie ich da auf 60% kommen soll. :/


Bis auf die letzte Frage kamen letzten Winter nur Altklausurfragen (meist 1:1) dran. Lern die einfach alle, und bei den Reaktionsmechanismen kann es helfen, sich alle Aufgaben aus den Altklausuren dazu mal rauszuschreiben. Dauert zwar, aber dann hat man es etwas bersichtlicher ;)

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Wie ist denn die Physikklausur? Habe bis jetzt davon gar keine Ahnung und habe bis jetzt auch nicht so wirklich Zeit dafr was zu tun. Zumal ich das Skript mit den Altfragen nicht wirklich gut finde.
Ich konzentriere mich auch momentan stumpf auf OC, weil's ja die neue Regelung gibt, dass man sowohl AC als auch OC fr das BC-Praktikum braucht. So Sachen wie Termi und Bio II behandele ich auch eher stiefmtterlich.

----------


## mathematicus

> Wie ist denn die Physikklausur? Habe bis jetzt davon gar keine Ahnung und habe bis jetzt auch nicht so wirklich Zeit dafr was zu tun. Zumal ich das Skript mit den Altfragen nicht wirklich gut finde.
> Ich konzentriere mich auch momentan stumpf auf OC, weil's ja die neue Regelung gibt, dass man sowohl AC als auch OC fr das BC-Praktikum braucht. So Sachen wie Termi und Bio II behandele ich auch eher stiefmtterlich.


Physik ist relativ einfach. Habe damals am Tag davor das ganze Skript von der Fachschaft (gibt's beim Knodt!) durchgerechnet, man bekommt dann ein Gefhl dafr, welche Formeln wichtig sind. Wrde aber 2-3 Tage empfehlen, alles an einem Tag war schon krass nervig. Physik war mir aber eh egal, weil es 2 Tage nach OC war  :Big Grin:  Und die Nachklausur ist eh 1 Woche danach, also genug Zeit zum Lernen, falls man durchfllt ;) 
In Bio II sind bei uns relativ viele durchgeflogen, da habe ich kologie weggelassen (braucht man nie wieder...) und dafr die anderen Sachen grndlich gelernt. Naja, die Bioklausuren sind eh doof, ist mehr Glck als Verstand im Spiel^^ Termi besteht man eigentlich locker, da wird nichts unmgliches von einem verlangt. Die Regelung mit BC find' ich ja schwachsinnig, seit wann ist das denn so?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Differenzialdiagnose

Wir haben OC zwei Tage vor Physik, deshalb sieht auch genau so die Planung aus. :x
Bio II kreuze ich nur stumpf. Da habe ich fr Bio I viel zu viel Aufwand betrieben. ko luft, MiBi ist auch gut und Genetik naja..
Die Regelung mit BC ist seit einem Jahr so..

----------


## mathematicus

> Wir haben OC zwei Tage vor Physik, deshalb sieht auch genau so die Planung aus. :x
> Bio II kreuze ich nur stumpf. Da habe ich fr Bio I viel zu viel Aufwand betrieben. ko luft, MiBi ist auch gut und Genetik naja..
> Die Regelung mit BC ist seit einem Jahr so..


Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das aber nicht so tragisch, weil Physik echt schnell geht (und zur Not eben 1 Woche spter, so what?) - im 3. Semester liegen dafr Sachen wie Physio und Anatomie in der gleichen Woche (in dieser Woche), manchmal auch Anatomie und Biochemie (war dieses Semester 2 oder 3 Mal der Fall..) - schn ist was anderes, ich bin froh, wenn das Semester jetzt bald vorbei ist  :Big Grin:  
Also ist es gar nicht so verkehrt, dass man da schon im 1. Semester rangefhrt wurde. Dafr ist das 2. Semester im Sommer entspannt, da hast du relativ viel Zeit!  :Smilie:

----------


## rose94

> Anhand der Folien/des Praktikumsskriptes kannst du zumindest ausmachen, ob du alle Themen gengend tief erarbeitet hast  Und wie gesagt: Im Zweifelsfall sind Altklausuren immer gut ;) Viel Erfolg!


Dankee fr die Tipps... :Smilie:  werde dann mal auch nach den wichtigen Unterthemen in den Vorlesungsfolien schauen.

----------


## Nilani

rose94, kmmer dich um Altklausuren!!! ich kenne eigentlich keine Uni, die sowas nicht hat. Habt ihr offene oder geschlossene Fragen? Bissel Examensfragen kreuzen, schadet sicher auch nicht. Wenn man da Kommentare liest, wird auch nochmal einiges erklrt und es bleibt was hngen. Ich hatte zwar Intensivkurs, aber Huppel und ML-Skripte sind sicher ausreichend, um ein gutes, solides Grundwissen anzuhufen, mit denen man die Klausuren eigentlich auch bestehen sollte (bei uns war BC das Raushau-Fach, aber ich hab trotzdem max. den kleinen Lffler benutzt). Mit den groen Bchern verlierst du dich zu sehr im Detail. Wrde da hchstens Sachen nachgucken, wenn eure Uni da speziellen Schwerpunkt hat und irgendwo tiefer geht (dafr die VL-Skripte und Altklausuren durchgucken, um sich einen berblick zu verschaffen!!)

Hast du mal ber ne Lerngruppe nachgedacht? Das hatte mir in der Vorklinik geholfen (Ana, Physio und BC). Da kann man Sachen zusammen besprechen, es gibt immer einen, der ein Thema nicht so gut kann, dass der nchste aber super gut erklrt. Wr vielleicht fr dich auch ganz gut?!

----------


## rose94

> rose94, kmmer dich um Altklausuren!!! ich kenne eigentlich keine Uni, die sowas nicht hat. Habt ihr offene oder geschlossene Fragen? Bissel Examensfragen kreuzen, schadet sicher auch nicht. Wenn man da Kommentare liest, wird auch nochmal einiges erklrt und es bleibt was hngen. Ich hatte zwar Intensivkurs, aber Huppel und ML-Skripte sind sicher ausreichend, um ein gutes, solides Grundwissen anzuhufen, mit denen man die Klausuren eigentlich auch bestehen sollte (bei uns war BC das Raushau-Fach, aber ich hab trotzdem max. den kleinen Lffler benutzt). Mit den groen Bchern verlierst du dich zu sehr im Detail. Wrde da hchstens Sachen nachgucken, wenn eure Uni da speziellen Schwerpunkt hat und irgendwo tiefer geht (dafr die VL-Skripte und Altklausuren durchgucken, um sich einen berblick zu verschaffen!!)
> 
> Hast du mal ber ne Lerngruppe nachgedacht? Das hatte mir in der Vorklinik geholfen (Ana, Physio und BC). Da kann man Sachen zusammen besprechen, es gibt immer einen, der ein Thema nicht so gut kann, dass der nchste aber super gut erklrt. Wr vielleicht fr dich auch ganz gut?!


Danke fr die Tipps und fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort!  :Smilie:  bei uns sind es offene fragen. Habe die Themen auf den Vorlesungen noch mal aus dem Schmidt lang gelernt. Ich hab altklausuren, aber da hatten die noch Mc- fragen... Das  haben die bei uns in physio umgestellt auf lckentexte. Aber werde mir auch bei den altklausuren mit Mc- fragen anschauen, in welche Richtung die Fragen gehen. Ja, kann eigentlich auch ganz gut in lerngruppe lernen, aber bald ist die Klausur, dann lern ich lieber fr mich alleine. Lg

----------


## Radischen

Scheie, Scheie, Scheie ... bin durch die Anatomieprfung mit 1 Punkt zu wenig durchgefallen ... so ein Mist !!!!

----------


## ][truba][

Kopf hoch. Das kann passieren und ist schon den Besten passiert!

----------


## Radischen

Danke  :Smilie:  aber das es um einen Punkt ist, ist nur so bitter ... Naja dann muss ich halt am 1. April nochmal ran. Hoffentilch wird am Freitag was mit Embryo ... Ich will nicht beides an einen Tag wiederholen mssen ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass du dich rgerst. Aber am 1.4. rockst du das Ding  :hmmm...: 

Ich schreibe am Fr Physio und hab schon mega belst schiss  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kopf -> Wand. Am besten bis er explodiert  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

HALT STOPP! Du mchtest jammern, dich freuen oder einfach mal Senf dazugeben? Hier entlang.  :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

Jeha wieder so einigermaen gesund... Trotzdem ist Uni zur Zeit so nervig... Ich knnt  :kotzen:  wenn ich dran denke, dass noch 9 Semester kommen... Meine Motivation luft seit Tagen nackt durchs UKE...

----------


## Nurbanu

bugger, siehe einen Beitrag ber dir, wir haben einen neuen Thread  :Grinnnss!:

----------

